# Sticky  What Rolex/Tudor are you wearing today?



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I decided to wear my 2006 Sea Dweller today as it may be moving on soon.

All the best to everyone.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

This one ....


----------



## daveenty (Dec 17, 2011)

Wearing this, but changed it back to it's bracelet an hour or so ago.









Not sure about that colour of NATO with this watch, will possibly change again for a different one later.


----------



## gigiplastic (Nov 1, 2009)

On Good old sub 14060m on a miniture wrist.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations on the new Sub "gigiplastic" looks fantastic.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## BIKEFORWATCH (Jul 5, 2011)

Tudor Hydronaut II for me today...


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

this one, which shares the day with the Ranger


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

As always, my trusty 16610, I haven't worn anything else for about three months, which is absolutely unheard of for me.


----------



## Strela (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice pair! Really love the Ranger!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Changed over to my GMT Master II with the Coke bezel, this one is from 1991.

And what about you guys?


----------



## gigiplastic (Nov 1, 2009)

I was on this today










I collected my tutima from the post office that are fresh back from the service center. Since my PO BOX and my house is quite far away i decided to wear two watch for the rest of the day at my workplace. Got some odd stares from people looking at me with two watches. lol


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

This one...


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

For today


----------



## czechm8 (May 12, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Changed over to my GMT Master II with the Coke bezel, this one is from 1991.
> 
> And what about you guys?


Wearing my vintage 16710 today as well.
I believe I bought mine in 1990 or 1991.









Tap'd out on my Gnex


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

that way out today!smooth bezel day date 18k-comes twice a week for walkies! some really nice watches above !-also contrary to the rolex haters i enjoy real quality whether im wearing this or my broadarrow ! its a mood thing or an occasion with watches -why else would one choose to wear a particular piece on the day !


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

at the risk of annoying some and honestly its not meant to ! your watch is beautiful -im not a fan of a low cost nato of any colour on any high value watch - cant beat the bracelet -custom leather strap or custom leather nato-just think the piece deserves better - -textile natos belong on vintage military possibly and only then if you can match the vintage watch with corresp
onding vintage strap from its era -then its authentic and not a fashion statement which is all these cloth natos are -please dont shout at me just my point of view!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

shameless said:


> *not a fashion statement *which is all these cloth natos are -please dont shout at me just my point of view!


Really? what do you call all those bracelet baubles on your wrist bumping up against your Rolex? Please... judge not...


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

scamp007 said:


> As always, my trusty 16610, I haven't worn anything else for about three months, which is absolutely unheard of for me.


You're the reason I (and the rest of my watches) are scared to snag one of these Sean ; )


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

borrowed the wrist off my'fashion conscious' friend in order to photograph the watch -he removed his gawdy coloured nato to allow me to do so -sort of proves my point dont you think! was not judging -made it quite clear it was my personal preference -you are entitled to yours


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

hidden by leaves said:


> You're the reason I (and the rest of my watches) are scared to snag one of these Sean ; )


I will admit, I have surprised myself, as you know from other threads, my watch collection has thinned down considerably over the last twelve months, but even so, I just don't think about putting on anything else, I love the fit, the weight, the size, the lug holes, the old oyster bracelet I've always found very comfortable, it goes with suit or jeans, I've just worn it on a NATO for 10 days on the beach in Ibiza, does the lot really (I wouldn't wear it with anything formal of course).

It's not like I haven't tried the rest either, maybe, deep down somewhere I always wanted to be a one watch guy, all I can say is, the honeymoon period shows no signs of fizzling out just yet!


----------



## G.Mac (Sep 4, 2011)

Rocking the black bay today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G.Mac said:


> Rocking the black bay today


Nice, I'm going to order one next week. Still trying to decide, steel or leather.

Did you get a NATO as part of the package?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay, another change and my current favourite.

Submariner 5513, Maxi Dial III from 1980.

And what Tudor/Rolex is everyone else wearing today.

BTW, have a great day, nearly Friday.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tudor Sub., 7016 on an Ostrich Leather NATO.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## G.Mac (Sep 4, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Nice, I'm going to order one next week. Still trying to decide, steel or leather.
> 
> Did you get a NATO as part of the package?


Yea. All of it comes with Nato as well in the package. According to the SA, go for bracelet as the leather is cheaper to purchase in the event you want one as opposed to the bracelet.


----------



## G.Mac (Sep 4, 2011)

Going on the Daytona for the weekend


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Changed this to a NATO for a couple of days.

Have a great day.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Just happens to be wearing my 1992 GMT today.


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Predictably....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm not giving up on this thread yet.

Blue Tudor Sub. today.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll join you, mate!
dP


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Me too ...
This has been on my wrist for the last week or so since I picked it up.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm having problems with the clasp on my blue flake .... I haven't been able to take it off for ages.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

I never much cared for stick markers but I truly like my Datejust.
So, I changed over to a different dial with Roman Numerals. 
Hope I'm not breaking any rules, my new dial is after market.







And, I prefer leather straps to bracelets.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still have this one, it's going to be this Friday's watch.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

A bit of colour for Midsummers eve,


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## daveenty (Dec 17, 2011)

Just opened this thread to post up my Explorer II, though as there's an abundance of them (on this page alone) I'll put up a picture of it on a NATO instead to compliment my 14060 on the first page.









I thought the colours may compliment the GMT hand, but wrong again. Back to the bracelet at the moment, but may have a play with a leather one tomorrow.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> I'll join you, mate!
> dP


Very nice. You know, I used to dislike the look of these bracelets. Then I got a 007 and learned how truly comfortable this style is. I'm really liking this now. Alot.


----------



## Z-Sub (Nov 23, 2009)

http://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp193/starbuckslover69/Wrist Shots/2012-02-01151939.jpg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

I never would have thought about putting a Rolex on an orange isofrane but damn that really works on the new Exp2!


S.L said:


> A bit of colour for Midsummers eve,


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

copperjohn said:


> Very nice. You know, I used to dislike the look of these bracelets. Then I got a 007 and learned how truly comfortable this style is. I'm really liking this now. Alot.


Thanks! The super jubilee with all solid links is still as comfortable but with more heft to balance the watch.
dP


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nearly went with one of these last week, gorgeous watch. I just wanted to see the Black Bay first.

I made up my mind that I wanted both :-d. Help!



Dan Pierce said:


> dP


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

5513 Maxi Dial III Submariner from 1980.

Sunday, Sunday.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

returned from a service


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Taswell, I'm having the same problem as you, something is wrong with the clasp. I just can't take this watch off at the moment.

I'll try harder tomorrow.

5513 Maxi Submariner.

Enjoy your week everybody.


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Daily beater....


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Sub 16610 today.......................


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Managed to get the other watch off and wearing my GMT II.

Cheers.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Same ol' one...


----------



## akfd (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been wearing this everyday, for the past 12 years.....


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wore my 79190 yesterday.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

The bezel and silver insert are stunning on this watch, nice one.



Fullers1845 said:


> Wore my 79190 yesterday.


----------



## Alinoe (Jan 25, 2012)

Tudor Thursday!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Brisman said:


> The bezel and silver insert are stunning on this watch, nice one.


Thank you, Sir. She is indeed a rare beauty!


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)

Deepsea today


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

My hard-working 7016 .. back from a long overdue service







Good as new on the inside but aging gracefully on the outside.


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

9411 snowflake.
dP


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Old Faithful......


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tudor Submariner 7016/0 on an Oyster Bracelet.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I love this thread.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Goin' Exploring today


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Just picked this up (replacement for one I let go so long ago, no idea what I was thinking at the time now that she's back on my wrist, but she's back and that's all that matters!  Must say, I'm suddenly feeling the urge to do a little exploring this weekend, and that it's great to be re-united with a long lost friend!!









Cheers


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## 8point166 (May 28, 2010)

Recently acquired in trade 1996 16700


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

My latest!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

This combo


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)

16700 today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Alinoe (Jan 25, 2012)

Back to the Tudor (which is back on its bracelet) today!


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

How about one for us ladies?!
My Tudor Monarch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice one Nicky, great looking watch.



Nicky J said:


> How about one for us ladies?!
> My Tudor Monarch.
> View attachment 753772


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

+1. Lovely watch, I agree.

A few years ago I bought my mother-in-law what I thought to be a nice vintage manual-winding Rolex, a cocktail watch which "mom" really liked on receiving, only for it to basically sit in her watch box since, never actually worn (except when I come to visit, apparently) as she much prefers her Tudor Monarch that she later bought for herself, and just loves. Curiously, I had also looked at that Tudor before deciding on the cocktail watch and which my spouse thought her mother might like more, and I really should have listened (heh, my spouse really likes that one, too, but my thinking at the time was to get mom something dating to her year of birth, which we both thought was a nice idea also, and so that's what we wound up doing; but it's the nice Tudor that she ultimately wound up buying for herself that she actually wears!). A great watch, and thanks for sharing, Nicky!

And one nice Tudor deserves another, yes? Wearing my vintage Tudor Royal 9ct manual-winding (British market ca. 1960s) today...









Cheers.


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

MY Tudor 79090


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Snowflake and Seersucker


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)

14060m


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)

To tell time while watching fireworks:









In daylight:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Lost some of my photos when Apple closed their "MobileMe" galleries a few days ago, as you may have noticed some of them have gone. Currently hosting using Tapatalk. I'll need to find a new hosting platform.

Tudor Submariner Black No Date, 7016/0, 1968, fantastic domed crystal and on an Oyster bracelet.

Looking forward to Friday. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Over to Blue.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## siaokia78 (Sep 26, 2010)

mini-sub...








regards,
GL


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Looks great on you! (And in great condition too.) I'm glad at least some of these Tudor Pups are finding good homes.


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Hmmm, seem to be experiencing the same clasp problem discussed above; put this one on this afternoon and do believe that it'll remain for some time, as I just can't seem to take it off (what can I say, it's singing ever so sweetly, clearly insisting that I put it on and now that it's on, just doesn't want to come off. A curse I tell you! :-d ).









Cheers


----------



## zhan (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## akfd (Nov 22, 2011)

I bet you don't see this one often :-d


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still Blue.


----------



## Alinoe (Jan 25, 2012)

Still gloriously reflective red!


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)

16700


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

1980 Maxi III Submariner.

Have a good one.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Tudor JUMBO DD.
dP


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Gorgeous, guys. Thanks for sharing, and keep them coming!!!! 

Will be starting the day out with the EXP I:









Then, Tudor Oyster Prince "Tuxedo" (ca. 50s) for dinner:









Cheers


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Alinoe (Jan 25, 2012)

Picked this up today. Wearing the heck out of it!


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## ancientsword (Dec 10, 2010)

My newly acquired 79090:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Sea-Wolf said:


> Gorgeous, guys. Thanks for sharing, and keep them coming!!!!
> 
> Will be starting the day out with the EXP I:
> 
> ...


Love that Tuxedo dial!!

7020/0 now on vintage tropic.
dP


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

16753...


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## G.Mac (Sep 4, 2011)

On this over the weekend


----------



## Gravina (Nov 26, 2007)

1655










cheers/Namaste

Douglas Gravina


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

79190 Submariner










Tapatalk


----------



## ancientsword (Dec 10, 2010)

Sub 79090


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Same again.










Tapatalk


----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

Sent from my Dell Streak


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I always like these type of threads.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

This one


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Just put this on. Tudor Sub 7016/0 on an Oyster Bracelet.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

For today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Going to wear this for the next five days. Have a great week.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Very elegant watch!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Garde-temps said:


> Very elegant watch!


Thanks for the kind words!
dP


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

S.L said:


> A bit of colour for Midsummers eve,


That's the best aftermarket combination that I have ever seen, enjoy it.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

omega1234 said:


> That's the best aftermarket combination that I have ever seen, enjoy it.


Thank you.
I havent even thought about putting it back on the bracelet since I put it on the Isofrane, it will stay like this all summer at least,










And for the winter perhaps like this,


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Here you go


----------



## ancientsword (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

GMT today


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


You're gonna have to stop posting pictures of that Dan, I'm supposed to be saving the pennies for a rainy day.... ;-)


----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

Sent from my Dell Streak


----------



## swils8610 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sub for a round of golf!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

scamp007 said:


> You're gonna have to stop posting pictures of that Dan, I'm supposed to be saving the pennies for a rainy day.... ;-)


Sorry, mate! Can't help myself. 
dP


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Will


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)

7021/0 - 1968 this Sunday ;-)


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## siaokia78 (Sep 26, 2010)

regards,
GL


----------



## ancientsword (Dec 10, 2010)

Tudor 79090


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

this


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Love that strap on the Sub, lhanddds!

Tapatalk


----------



## lamckstephen (Mar 13, 2011)

6426 with bubbles on dial !!!!


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

Since yesterday the 1680 of 1977...


----------



## Alinoe (Jan 25, 2012)

Summer explorer!


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

as always, my trusty Explorer II ( a perfect summer watch i think  )


----------



## Reese's TimePieces (Jun 14, 2011)

My latest acquisition! Purchased "The Hulk" yesterday. Absolutely love this new piece!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice, congratulations.



Reese's TimePieces said:


> My latest acquisition! Purchased "The Hulk" yesterday. Absolutely love this new piece!


----------



## ancientsword (Dec 10, 2010)

Tudor 79090 on Rubber B


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Such a magnificent strap!!! Love the Isofrane!



S.L said:


> Thank you.
> I havent even thought about putting it back on the bracelet since I put it on the Isofrane, it will stay like this all summer at least,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

1675/3


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

Still the 1680...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

9411/0


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)

Reprieved, recently sold this beauty, returned and am I glad, buyer claimed it was faulty, rubbish, obviously a try before you buy merchant.
Never leaving again.


----------



## lamckstephen (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey ! See what I'm wearing today !!
It is a bit similar to yours. 
But I like it very much. 
Both our watches are absolutely not a rubbish.


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)

116520 this Sunday


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Pilgrim7 (Jun 11, 2012)

This...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back to the SD, have a good week.


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Aaron_bracco (Aug 3, 2012)

Does anyone own the new sub with the ceramic bezel. if so would you give me your opinion on it i may want to get one but need some convincing.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

The Queen with leather...


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Aaron_bracco said:


> Does anyone own the new sub with the ceramic bezel. if so would you give me your opinion on it i may want to get one but need some convincing.


I suggest you pose this question by starting a new thread. You'll get more responses.

Jeannie


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

wessa said:


>


Well done, Wessa!

Got to try a Ducati Fastrider while in Milan a few months back, very impressed.
dP


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Dove my 14060M this morning. I'm now hanging out at the beach bar, waiting for my blackened amber jack sandwich.:-!









I know it's a horrible picture, so I guess the camera liked the beer better than the watch.:-d


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^It's a hard call between a 14060M & a Yeungling. The perfect watch and an excellent beer.

Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> Dove my 14060M this morning. I'm now hanging out at the beach bar, waiting for my blackened amber jack sandwich.:-!
> 
> View attachment 783362
> 
> ...


Is that Destin?


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

I just got back from Swiss, I had a midsize Tudor Sub on my wrist most of the time


IMG_0109 by Malus65, on Flickr


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

lhanddds said:


> Is that Destin?


That it would be.|>


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^It's a hard call between a 14060M & a Yeungling. The perfect watch and an excellent beer.
> 
> Tapatalk


Switched from the Yeungling to an Anchor Porter, when I steamed these up for dinner...









...and a slightly better pic of the 14060M.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> Switched from the Yeungling to an Anchor Porter, when I steamed these up for dinner...
> 
> View attachment 783689


I love Anchor Porter. Some good stuff there. :-!


----------



## dominichimself (May 28, 2008)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Alinoe (Jan 25, 2012)

Still trying on some different Zulus for the explorer.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

16800 for me today on open-six Monday


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Predictably, the watch that has become simply the only watch I ever wear....


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

S.L said:


>


That's a sharp looking Tudor you have, congratulations.

How do you like it, everything as expected?


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Brisman said:


> That's a sharp looking Tudor you have, congratulations.
> 
> How do you like it, everything as expected?


Thank you.

I don't like to rave about watches I've only had for a short while but so far it has surpassed my expectations and I think this could be somewhat of an iconic model for Tudor (at least in WIS community).
It is ETA powered but brings all other Rolex trademarks to the table (Lume, bezel action, crown action etc). The Ti case, matt dial & bezel works beautifully together and really makes the SubC look like the definition of bling. The bracelet clasp is really nifty and it is an ease to adjust, construction lokes almost overengineered though so I guess we will see if it lives up to long use or not.

The only downsides I've noted so far are:
- The lack of lug holes
- The OEM rubber strap with the Ti endlinks don't work for me aesthetically and the OEM rubber is a bit short for my taste.

The two points above are very subjective of course and might be positives for others.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Cold weather Sub


----------



## Scotsmen (May 17, 2012)

Tudor Oyster Prince Case 7995 Ref 533xxx - now repaired and on a Hirsh black strap, any ideas what should be on it and where i can source? Really like the piece hope you do to......


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A 7016/0 Tudor Sub today.


----------



## jaytwism (Jan 1, 2012)

Manual wind 6694


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

this


----------



## LockedUp (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

old favourite !


----------



## Pilgrim7 (Jun 11, 2012)

This...


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Allyc (Aug 12, 2012)

1959 Oysterdate, looks perfect on the Bond strap (not a NATO)


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

16753...


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry for being a bore but this hogs a lot of wrist time,


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Definitely not boring, great pics.



S.L said:


> Sorry for being a bore but this hogs a lot of wrist time,


----------



## Apopka (Aug 7, 2012)

Wearing my Rolex Submariner Date 16610 Z-Series (2007).


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Awesome and iconic, all! Thanks so much for sharing!

Interesting strap choice, Shameless. Looks good. Thinking about getting a nice Bund for my EXP I, switch it up a bit from time to time (must admit I love the bracelet in the summer months and have straps on hand to choose from, but please know that you have inspired me to "explore" other options, and definitely thinking a Bund--thanks! 









Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Today it was a steel & ceramic combo,


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)

116520 for Wednesday 15


----------



## akfd (Nov 22, 2011)

It's my dad's watch; he said he got it in 1961.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Starting today with the Snowflake,










Lost the bezel in beginning of summer and yesterday I got it back from the AD with a new replacement bezel in place.
Managed to source a NOS bezel a couple of days ago though so it will hopefully look better soon.


----------



## althaur (Nov 24, 2008)

Just received this today.  Now I just need to find a good leather Bund strap to put it on.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

This one for the weekend, have a great one.


----------



## Apopka (Aug 7, 2012)

Air-King for Happy Friday:


----------



## rkb (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

Contiue in 1680...


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

Brisman said:


> This one for the weekend, have a great one.


SL Dial and T-Hands isn´t it, great Watch :-!.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Lexi said:


> SL Dial and T-Hands isn´t it, great Watch :-!.


Hi Lexi, It 's an original Tritium Maxi Dial Mark III, the hands do seem to have aged differently.

Here's a better pic showing the dial.


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Brisman said:


> Hi Lexi, It 's an original Tritium Maxi Dial Mark III, the hands do seem to have aged differently.
> 
> Here's a better pic showing the dial.


It's gorgeous, any idea why the hands have aged so differently, it's almost like they've been treated with a different batch of lume?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

scamp007 said:


> It's gorgeous, any idea why the hands have aged so differently, it's almost like they've been treated with a different batch of lume?


I'm not entirely sure what the answer is. Different parts like the hands, dials could have been produced at different locations, therefore a different batch of lume was used as you suggested.

It seems to be a relatively common occurrence when I do a net search.

It would be good to know what others think.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Still wearing this one from last week.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Hi Lexi, It 's an original Tritium Maxi Dial Mark III, the hands do seem to have aged differently.


Very interesting, thanks for the information.

Sundays Watch:


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Reese's TimePieces (Jun 14, 2011)

^^^ Absolutely stunning combination! Is that a 22mm Isofrane strap?


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Sea Dweller 16600, this afternoon playing glow-in-the-dark putt-putt with the kids.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm wearing my newly purchased Rolex Ceramic Submariner 114060.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

16013...


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> Sea Dweller 16600, this afternoon playing glow-in-the-dark putt-putt with the kids.
> 
> View attachment 796334


That's one step closer to golf Ty


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Relaxing on the patio


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

sent using Tapatalk


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Reese's TimePieces said:


> ^^^ Absolutely stunning combination! Is that a 22mm Isofrane strap?


Thank you, yes it is.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## carlm (Apr 29, 2010)

16610 LV


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

today


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

lhanddds said:


> today
> View attachment 797685


God I love your Tudor so much!
Every time I see a picture of it I want to buy one. It's so battered and worn. It gives it loads of character.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

lhanddds said:


> today
> View attachment 797685


That bezel color matches the Aston.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Athram said:


> God I love your Tudor so much!
> Every time I see a picture of it I want to buy one. It's so battered and worn. It gives it loads of character.


Here's another one for you ....


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

Taswell said:


> Here's another one for you ....
> View attachment 798051


Stop it! Or I'll end up buying one!!


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Back on steel,


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

That looks cool! Personally, I prefer the bracelet.

But, that's what this is all about, everyone to their own.



S.L said:


> Back on steel,


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Brisman said:


> That looks cool! Personally, I prefer the bracelet.
> 
> But, that's what this is all about, everyone to their own.


It looks good on steel indeed, but variety is the recipe for me.


----------



## jpedersen (Apr 29, 2010)

Blue dial DJ


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Athram said:


> God I love your Tudor so much!
> Every time I see a picture of it I want to buy one. It's so battered and worn. It gives it loads of character.


Thanks so much, yea I love it too


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> That bezel color matches the Aston.


Nice of you to notice Ty


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## sportsmaven20 (Sep 16, 2010)

Can't keep my new Explorer II off my wrist! (sorry for the awful iPhone picture and yes, I still have the protective plastic on the fixed bezel. I just can't take it off yet.)


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Another Exp II day here,


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

GMT 16750 with matte dial


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

The Explorer I for a morning round of sporting clays.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Sunday Best for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpatrick35 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## O'Murphy (Nov 28, 2010)

Milgauss today...


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

I just love this GMT-C Two tone, have a good day all.


----------



## kafvyn (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

This goes out to Athram, a little more enabling. Snowflake on new Nato.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

+1, Snowflake on a Nato.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

They look OK on a bracelet too .....


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

And BTW, thanks to the inspiration here for which I thank you for, please know that I ordered a nice Rios Tula (Bund) along with some lamb/Merino Sheep straps for her, which I can't wait to arrive and try her on (and not to worry, will model her for you on same, too. 

Cheers


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Apopka (Aug 7, 2012)

Rolex 16610


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

My overhauled Tudor Ref. 79190.










Just back from here:


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

andsan said:


>


Beautiful watch and a terrific photo.


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Fullers1845 said:


> My overhauled Tudor Ref. 79190.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous, that looks brand new, do you have any 'before' photo's?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

scamp007 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, that looks brand new, do you have any 'before' photo's?


Indeed I do. This is why I said "overhaul". ;-)



















Tapatalk


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have you changed the bezel permanently to the black one or is it still a chop and change option.

I really liked the old bezel.



Fullers1845 said:


> Indeed I do. This is why I said "overhaul". ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Brisman said:


> Have you changed the bezel permanently to the black one or is it still a chop and change option.
> 
> I really liked the old bezel.


Well that was a condition of the service. Rolex only swaps parts. They wont let you keep both.

I have had a year's fun with the silver-tone. Now they've made it the classic modern Tudor Sub I always wanted.

Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Same again. Timekeeping is dead on so far.


----------



## swils8610 (Jan 4, 2012)

Milgauss!! Just came in today!!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Beautiful, looks great, good pic.



Fullers1845 said:


> Same again. Timekeeping is dead on so far.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SD for a while.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

114270, for hunting dove on the river.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my SD.

My best mate Basil is in the background, a 12 year old Wire Hair Fox Terrier.


----------



## willcoxsons (Jan 11, 2011)

My new Datejust...


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

YM I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## djpatrick35 (Jan 28, 2010)

I haven't taken it off since I bought it a week ago!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Still 79190, now on brown Hodinkee leather.










Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Tom_in_TX (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Vincile (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Bagged a 6 footer tonight, with the 216570 along for the ride.









Straps anyone? ;-)


----------



## ericng79 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Here's mine for today.... :-!*


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Love to see some Red Subs or Red SD pics in this thread.

Anybody?


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

Don´t know about red Subs or SDs, but I´m about to buy a newish 16610 or Tudor Black Bay - just can´t decide which!


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Same as usual.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

vhild said:


> Don´t know about red Subs or SDs, but I´m about to buy a newish 16610 or Tudor Black Bay - just can´t decide which!


Good luck, it is a hard choice, I can't help you as a I like both.


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Good luck, it is a hard choice, I can't help you as a I like both.


Oh well....


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> Bagged a 6 footer tonight, with the 216570 along for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 813035
> 
> ...


Did you find this in your backyard Ty?


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

subkrawler said:


> Bagged a 6 footer tonight, with the 216570 along for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 813035
> 
> ...





lhanddds said:


> Did you find this in your backyard Ty?


We drew tags for Cross, but some other guys we know drew Wallace. We drew 8 tags this year, so 7 more gators to go. Yesterday was the first day of the season, and with one already down, I'm hoping it won't be too tough to fill the other 7 in the next 30 days. Right now, they're liking road-kill squirrel more than anything else.


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## swils8610 (Jan 4, 2012)

Milgauss.


----------



## JayK (Nov 30, 2011)

dosei said:


>


damn that looks good


----------



## piberyger (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

so far today


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Tudor Black Bay, today (on OEM black fabric strap):

















Cheers


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## mdimartini (Feb 27, 2012)

This was my first Rolex/Tudor. I sold it years ago and miss it on my wrist


----------



## swils8610 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sub on a sunny Sunday!


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

^ Awesome Subs guys, Rolex and Tudor both. Very nice all around, and makes me want to hit the Beach! 

Myself, wearing a little something I picked up yesterday ...









Look what my watchmaker found me; yep, always did like Pepsi! (And seems I can't help but think about an upcoming flight/trip we've booked and just seems right on the wrist tonight, I mean, need to show the trip my spouse has so been looking forward to the proper respect it deserves, for her sake, right? ;-) ).

Cheers


----------



## Backsack (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## BrentF (Jul 19, 2012)

1967 6694


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Vincile (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## hondaman (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## swils8610 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sub today.


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Vintage Today--1956 Tudor Oyster Prince ("Tuxedo"):









Cheers


----------



## althaur (Nov 24, 2008)

Rolex trench watch on my new leather cuff.


----------



## mdimartini (Feb 27, 2012)

I suspect you guys are laughing, but of course I am wearing a Rolex with a Rubber strap. Thanks!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Explorer II while running gator lines tonight.....








Which turned out to be a fairly lucrative evening.;-)


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony (Feb 22, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I decided to wear my 2006 Sea Dweller today as it may be moving on soon.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


Where is it moving to?


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

subkrawler said:


> Explorer II while running gator lines tonight.....
> 
> Which turned out to be a fairly lucrative evening.;-)


The amount of watch straps you can make out of that!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

vhild said:


> The amount of watch straps you can make out of that!


No kidding, and that's exactly what we're going to do with them. This is our third, and we have tags for five more alligators. The processor told us tonight that we could get 20 belts out of this one, which was 6.5 feet long, weighing in at 70 pounds. I'll have belts, wallets, watch straps, a pair of boots, a couple of pairs of shoes, and a hand bag or two for the ladies...before it's all over. :-d


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

NICE!

Will be attending the Opening of the Courts ceremony later today, and on the wrist hand-wind Tudor Royal Gold (Commonwealth market, ca. 1960s, which just seems right). But what do you guys think if, instead of calf, it were to be on say a nice gator strap?! 









Cheers


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Gator straps all 'round, Gents! 

Nice work, Subkrawler.

Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

on new/old strap


----------



## swils8610 (Jan 4, 2012)

Milgauss today.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

lhanddds said:


> on new/old strap
> View attachment 820174


Nice one! Tell us about that strap.

(Does your username mean you are a left handed dentist?)

Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

EXP I for me today and all weekend. Been singing sweetly to me, patiently waiting, having thoroughly convinced me to go exploring this weekend. (Or was that my spouse? :-d). All fun aside, it's supposed to be really nice this weekend and we're going to be doing a little hiking/backpacking, and thinking in the meantime that I'll also explore a new place today for lunch!









BTW, lhanddds, that strap does look really good, I agree. 

Here's to a happy Friday, and wishing everyone a great weekend!

Cheers


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

94110,


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Interesting Combo on the vintage Sub., looks great.



S.L said:


> 94110,


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Brisman said:


> Interesting Combo on the vintage Sub., looks great.


Thank you. It is a vintage Omega isofrane.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Funny, no I'm not a left handed dentist. I am a dentist and my name is Larry Hand. The strap is shell cordovan, very soft double layer and has a vintage look to it. If you are interested, PM me and I'll give you a website to purchase these type straps.


----------



## Apopka (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## swils8610 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sub for a round of golf!


----------



## Absolutz (Nov 9, 2011)

1665 SD Great White 1979









Same watch by night









Happy watching


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

What a fantastic looking watch, I love those 1665 SD's, yours looks in great condition.

That's my next watch when I find the right one.

Congratulations.



Absolutz said:


> 1665 SD Great White 1979
> 
> View attachment 821657
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sea-Wolf said:


> EXP I for me today and all weekend. Been singing sweetly to me, patiently waiting, having thoroughly convinced me to go exploring this weekend. (Or was that my spouse? :-d). All fun aside, it's supposed to be really nice this weekend and we're going to be doing a little hiking/backpacking, and thinking in the meantime that I'll also explore a new place today for lunch!
> 
> View attachment 820694
> 
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)




----------



## swils8610 (Jan 4, 2012)

Milgauss.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't decide








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akfd (Nov 22, 2011)

I had to admire my watch even when doing grocery shopping!

View attachment 823176


You might want to see what my relative said about my watch https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/swiss-swiss-made-749460.html


----------



## swils8610 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

lhanddds said:


> Can't decide
> View attachment 822674
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:droooool:

Tapatalk


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> :droooool:
> 
> Tapatalk


Thanks James


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

Just got it!
Black Snowflake on Zulu:


----------



## jillyc1 (Sep 17, 2012)

hi, i have this watch but not with the date, it was left to me is it of any value.
thank you


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

jillyc1 said:


> hi, i have this watch but not with the date, it was left to me is it of any value.
> thank you


Nope, none.
Please send it to me.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jillyc1 said:


> hi, i have this watch but not with the date, it was left to me is it of any value.
> thank you


Yes, if you post a picture it would help.

Also do a net search for a Tudor Snow Flake Submariner No Date and this will give you an idea of it's value.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*Tuesday... Haven't worn this Tudor in a loooooong time. Still debating whether or not to sell it since it never seems to get any wrist time.*









.


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)

this is my new watch after pam104 .it'a 16613 LB violet dial TT SUB .ıt was only produced by 2 years that ı know.that has a nice condition not seems like a 22 years old watch.isn't it


----------



## Tom2517 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing this one.


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

special occasion today!


----------



## swils8610 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sub


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## kafvyn (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

It's gonna rain so let it snow.
dP


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

got to stop smoking!1have a great weekend all!


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

TGIF, and here's wishing everyone a great weekend!

Cheers


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Tom2517 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## SwissPrecision (Sep 23, 2012)

Hairiest arms in the thread but okay..Ha ha


----------



## mdimartini (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)




----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

Oyster Royal


----------



## Vincile (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Grissom (Nov 10, 2010)

*This one........*


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

VladdyMak said:


>


Love that strap :-!


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)




----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry for mobile phone pic quality...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## gigiplastic (Nov 1, 2009)

I am on this


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

lhanddds said:


> Love that strap :-!


Thanks, the strap was made by a buddy on another forum. I actually just sold this combo lastnight to a well known "flipper". I have a blue snowflake in transit- very excited!


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

My new baby...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Travelling and only have this one with me,


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

ebenke said:


> View attachment 831737
> 
> 
> Sorry for mobile phone pic quality...
> ...


A bit of practice maybe, all my pics are IPhone, some through Tapatalk some Photobucket hosted.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice to see you here, been a while, hope your well.



gigiplastic said:


> I am on this


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

A tram shot, taken a few moments ago:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Very, very nice. Is this a new addition?



bhall41 said:


> A tram shot, taken a few moments ago:
> 
> View attachment 833303


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cheers. I got it a few months back. Traded my Sub for it. It's a transitional GMT (ref 16750) so it has the quickset date feature, which the original 1675 does not have. I am really enjoying this watch. I love Pepsi bezels and matte dials so this is the perfect combo for me!


----------



## wielingab (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh man, 

All those nice watches, not a Rolex or Tudor today, but SMP, but eager awaiting for this watch to return from service.

They say it can be 3 months waiting, because of the ordering of movement-parts from Rolex Geneva


----------



## Apopka (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Christian Tolosa (Sep 22, 2012)

Wearing my Tudor Hydronaut II before my eye surgery...


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

for today, an early Snowflake in Vail


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)




----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

It's leather weather ;-)


----------



## jaytwism (Jan 1, 2012)

6694 on a newly arrived custom made (Jurgens) mesh


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

The best one..


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

A Tudor this Tuesday.









Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

A little THC.
dP


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Pics came out weird please ignore.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> A Tudor this Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 837621
> 
> ...


Nice strap there James


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Jumbo Date + Day.
dP


----------



## Jefyulo (Oct 4, 2012)

Cheers!y tudor chronograph heritage


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

lhanddds said:


> Nice strap there James


Thanks. I kept wearing it Wednesday and today as well.










Tapatalk


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

Probably this


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Crusty old strap seems to go well with faded bezel


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

Wearing my Hydronaut today.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

This guy...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)

This one for me today


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

The middle one. 1680 :-!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

On with the 5513 for a few days.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sub today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I was going to change this to the Oyster bracelet but I have a couple of casual days, I like this NATO so it's staying as is.


----------



## cgjane (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

some lovely stuff today!


----------



## wheels (Feb 9, 2007)

I've said it before Shameless and I'll say it again - that is an AWESOME strap!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## 4vCoupe (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Fall is here








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

TGIF!









.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

A change to seasonal colors.
dP


----------



## Pilgrim7 (Jun 11, 2012)

New today!!! So happy.


----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Bugs1 (Oct 7, 2012)

The first Rolex I ever owned...


----------



## deerworrier (Mar 30, 2012)

my all time favorite watch in the box







Air King 5500 on its custom bund.


----------



## Bugs1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Todays watch..


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still feeling Blue.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Pubcrawler (May 21, 2011)




----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Wednesday... Quite like it this time of year. 









.


----------



## Apopka (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## calcheng (Feb 11, 2012)

My grandfather's oyster precision


----------



## Afratello03 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## deerworrier (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Pilgrim7 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

14060, I thought I'd share the dog that scratched my hand and spoiled the wristshot


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Outside while my son rides his bicycle


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## hezz (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## vkd668 (Apr 2, 2010)

Friday 19th October 2012.


----------



## tompw (Feb 9, 2006)

The one in the middle...


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

TGIF!









.


----------



## Jefyulo (Oct 4, 2012)

TGIF


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

vkd668 said:


> Friday 19th October 2012.


Sweet car lume.

Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Today


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

calcheng said:


> View attachment 850884
> 
> 
> My grandfather's oyster precision


Amazing! Beautiful! :thumbup:

Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Exploring start for this week


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Top left, 1980 5513 Sub.

Have a great day.


----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

Recent pick up.










Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Top left, 1980 5513 Sub. Have a great day.


 Showoff... That's a lovely grouping you have there.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Have a great day


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

lhanddds said:


> Have a great day
> View attachment 857062


Drooooool...

Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runner10 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Grissom (Nov 10, 2010)

Tudor Heritage Chrono time.....again!


----------



## theloxmyth (Mar 1, 2009)

Wore this to the local gun show, today.

Saw and passed out compliments to two other Rolex wearers.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Correct date no less


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Will be wearing it a lot..!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

7016/0 Snow Flake on a Tudor 78500 bracelet and 380B end links, obviously not the original bracelet but wears very nice like this.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Playing with the Lume


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing the old Tudor Sub, changed the bracelet to a nice Ostrich leather NATO.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

today


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## darren2how (Jun 25, 2009)

This one today,doing college assignments.


----------



## Ash Tay (Oct 19, 2011)

My very first post!


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

Rolex 244 for me today (don't judge me)


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## santafluke (Sep 11, 2012)

Daily watches of my wife and I.

A pair of Tudor Glamour Day-Date. This collection seems to be rarely seen in the forum, but very popular in Asia.









A closer look at the white dial and blue hands Tudor Glamour for women


----------



## santafluke (Sep 11, 2012)

Another snap of Tudor Glamour Day-date

Please just ignore my wildly stretched claw


----------



## wielingab (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes, I finaly can join this thread, but only with one watch.

Just back from service (as you could also read in my post yesterday)

Bart


----------



## AlexB24 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

That one is beautiful! Where did you get it from?


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

have a good week all |>


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

AlexB24 said:


>


Brilliant shot, Alex. Looks like a TSS NATO. Those are my favorites.

Tapatalk


----------



## AlexB24 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks man. It's actually a gnomon watches nato. I believe its made by dievas. Great quality anyway.


----------



## don.carleto (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## PhilBower5150 (Oct 6, 2010)

Rolex Sub Date 1999 on Rolex Admiralty Strap.
Regards
Phil


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

16660 gloss from 1984. Open 6!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

Tudor Day Date


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the SD.


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Late open 6








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Submariner today. I made this strap from a belt my grandfather wore for the last 15 years or so...


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought I would try my 5513 on a NATO for a change, not bad.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm going to be wearing my Tudor for the next few days.










Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Rags122 (Jul 11, 2009)

Tag Aquaracer today..


----------



## cgjane (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

S.L said:


>


That's outstanding.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back on with this one.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

This just in...Big Block Beauty, I've been trying to find the right one for a while.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

cgjane said:


>


Love it!

Tapatalk


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Snowflake


----------



## yoshi27 (Oct 21, 2012)

Birth year 1680 today:


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

yoshi27 said:


> Birth year 1680 today:


Great pic yoshi27, thanks.

Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

I love that rolex! I want one. What model is that?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Really enjoying this one


----------



## PhilBower5150 (Oct 6, 2010)

Rolex SeaDweller 2007


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Afratello03 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sub-C on NATO 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Cmtech (Mar 19, 2012)

My new Tudor Pelagos


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## I Like Watches (Feb 2, 2008)

Wore this to the Lakers/Kings game on Wednesday November 21, 2012. Kings Won! (113-97)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

A little nice diver for a change


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Thursday... Tudor Heritage for Thanksgiving!

Fired up the Big Green Egg this morning...










...and now the Turkey is smokin'.


----------



## akfd (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't wear this one often


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Montecarlo801 (Nov 23, 2012)

Transitional 76100 with lollypop hands.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Montecarlo801 (Nov 23, 2012)

Now time for the dinner watch.
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


>


 I love this watch


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Have a nice weekend


----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

Since Friday....









via Dell Streak


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> I love this watch


I agree, a beautiful watch.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I am wearing my latest addition to my humble collection, GMT II Coke:










Happy Sunday everybody . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Cleaning our aquarium today and need a watch for it to keep track of time and what's better than this ;-)


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the Blue Tudor Sub.


----------



## potpot2 (Nov 13, 2012)

My one and only Rolex


----------



## eduardo_gomez (Mar 10, 2011)

Tudor 94010 Snowflake hands rnd markers.


----------



## The way (Nov 27, 2012)

This baby! My first Rolex.. Got this one just yesterday 

Also I'm glad to join the forum!

View attachment 887454


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Lexi said:


>


Great DateJust - I used to own one just like it. Is it a ref 16200?


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

PeterA said:


> Cleaning our aquarium today and need a watch for it to keep track of time and what's better than this ;-)
> 
> View attachment 885701


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

justinsyndicate said:


> High-five, Peter.


Thanks Justin.


----------



## 2th Dr (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

bhall41 said:


> Great DateJust - I used to own one just like it. Is it a ref 16200?


Thank you ...
It's an old 1603 DJ of 1965 with a 1600 bezel.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

For today


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## sgweiner38 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've under water for some time hence the new purchase. First Friday sporting this new gentleman. Hagwe!


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## eduardo_gomez (Mar 10, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


>


The BlackBay's GrandPa says helloooo, jeje


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Theminio (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## rawdawg (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## 2th Dr (Nov 25, 2009)

1969 Air-King.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

For later in the week








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still the SD.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

Currently this clock here...


----------



## Apopka (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

LV at work today :-!


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## xvfasttrip (Nov 13, 2008)

This is for today; and its my birthday!!


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

xvfasttrip said:


> This is for today; and its my birthday!!


Congrats on the b-day :-!


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

this ol' ticker


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Apopka (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been wearing this one for about a week straight -lovin' it!


----------



## gigiplastic (Nov 1, 2009)

On sea dweller...


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

GMT on old rivet








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## complicated_ (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

My new (to me) SD on nato.


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

14060 on a rather unconventional strap (Buffalo) to give it a kind of vintage look.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Not today but Friday night and it's not even mine. We were spending a weekend at the Beau Rivage casino in Biloxi, MS. My buddy brought his Tudor. I tried it on while we were enjoying the delicious buffet.







Those were two tins of yummy crème brulee. Here's another one sitting next to my Planet Ocean.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

christian said:


> 14060 on a rather unconventional strap (Buffalo) to give it a kind of vintage look.


That strap looks fantastic with your Sub. Great photo too. |>


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Some Pepsi love. This has been my go-to watch over the last few months, while I complete (yet) another trade ;-)


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

please excuse the dust...


----------



## Montecarlo801 (Nov 23, 2012)

Solid gold on crocodile.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clarky (Feb 7, 2011)

My first Venture in to Rolex's. Newley acquired


----------



## Montecarlo801 (Nov 23, 2012)

Clarky said:


> My first Venture in to Rolex's. Newley acquired


Not a bad first Rolex.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

New watch purchased today:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*

Sporting this "Old Beater" .... b-)







*​


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

It's the leather time of year


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

just an old Sub, 1680:


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

The last Monday before the end of the world...









.


----------



## Montecarlo801 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm in a Tudor mood but I can't decide. 94200 or 76100?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

lhanddds said:


> It's the leather time of year
> View attachment 907650


In the words of Hodinkee: "Nipple dial, yo."

Nice one.

Tapatalk


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yesterday.









Today


----------



## FLUIDJ (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Two days ago and today.. 









Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Montecarlo801 (Nov 23, 2012)

Switching it up. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cross post from the Dive watch forum:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Dan, your great pics have finally won me over and thanks to other posters as well. I have a nice THC on it's way, early next week hopefully.



Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Still wearing my Tudor Sub.

Have a great day.

Donald


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Doomsday watch

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Switched to the Sea-Dweller for the weekend.

Have a great day.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Switched to the Sea-Dweller for the weekend.
> 
> Have a great day.


Very nice - I have one on the way, courtesy of your favorite Aussie dealer I believe


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

My sub ceramic today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

bhall41 said:


> Very nice - I have one on the way, courtesy of your favorite Aussie dealer I believe


Congratulations, they are great watches.


----------



## Omjlc (Dec 19, 2011)

A Sub today.


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

HAGWE!

/Peter


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

End-of-the-world-day...









.


----------



## davhei (Sep 20, 2009)

HAGWE!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## spayne1969 (Dec 11, 2012)

White dial Milgauss, my favourite watch.


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas!










Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A new addition to my collection.

I'm very happy with it, it's a great looking watch.

Have a great Xmas.

Donald


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Brisman said:


> A new addition to my collection.
> 
> I'm very happy with it, it's a great looking watch.
> 
> ...


Hug congrats, Donald!! It will impress you everytime you wear it.

Here's an older cousin.
dP


----------



## Rodi (Feb 17, 2008)

Tudor Pelagos on my wrist today



















Greetings Rodi


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

forestone said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, complete big block set! Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday little 8 lbs baby *****!









.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*

... My Trusty Sub ...*
















​


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still enjoying my recent addition.


----------



## Montecarlo801 (Nov 23, 2012)

Its a red day

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

Tudor Sub-


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Cheers!
/P


----------



## scenar (Dec 1, 2012)

harald-hans said:


>


*BLING++* !
How much was that daytona??


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Back to a White Polar Christmas.


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Love the bracelet! :thumbup:

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

forestone said:


> Love the bracelet! :thumbup:
> 
> Cheers,
> Forest 1


Thanks, mate!
dP


----------



## snoozer 60 (Apr 2, 2010)

After obtaining the BB, I just couldn't resist the Pelagos.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Today

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadowmaster1971 (May 23, 2011)

Wearing a 2 week old white face Tudor Hydronaut 2, with a the thicker linked bracelet (which I haven't seen too often).
This watch has one of the best lumes I have seen for any watch around.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

GMT Master 16700

I am saying good-bye soon. I will miss you.
Never fall in love with your inventory!


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

S.L said:


>


What a shot!

Tapatalk


----------



## Nodelicious (Jul 15, 2012)

Today's a Gauss day......


----------



## Nodelicious (Jul 15, 2012)

dacattoo said:


> View attachment 919550
> GMT Master 16700
> 
> I am saying good-bye soon. I will miss you.


U will miss that watch....


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

GMT IIC on a NATO today


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy New Year 2013!









.


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in! Have this on for New Years Eve...

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hope everybody had a great Xmas and New Year.

All the best for 2013.

Donald


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

My GMT IIC



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Sent from my secret bunker


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Clarky (Feb 7, 2011)

New addition today


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

Tudor 79090 on ISO-


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## KC. (Jan 5, 2013)

To-day I'm wearing my newly acquired bi-metal Gmt Master ll. Blue skies,KC.


----------



## KC. (Jan 5, 2013)

Today I chose to wear my newly acquired bi-metal Rolex GMT Master ll.Blue skies,KC.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

This is my one and only Rolex, and old one but good one.


----------



## KC. (Jan 5, 2013)

To-day I will be wearing my Rolex bi-metal Gmt Master ll again,It's so handsome---Can't help checking the time ! Blue skies,KC.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## a4b5 (Sep 10, 2008)

i wear this one


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing my 7016/0. Have a great day.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Same as always ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natural (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I haven't worn this in awhile, still fits and looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## KC. (Jan 5, 2013)

To-day I decided to wear my trusty 1972 Stainless steel Rolex Datejust.Blue skies,KC.


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

My Tudor Heritage Chronograph.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

This








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

My first Rolex:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue Snow Flake today.


----------



## munmanstk (Dec 4, 2011)

Having sushi with my Loleck Explorer








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Wednesday...









.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my Blue Tudor Submariner, a couple of new pics today.


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

My new love:


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Sub on a nice chunky croco strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racer_65 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

^Very nice combo!

Still this:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing my Maxi Sub today.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


GMT Looks great make me want to get one even more.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

cs12 said:


> GMT Looks great make me want to get one even more.


Thanks, mate! They are well worth the effort.
dP


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with this one.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Clarky (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm loving this one at the moment


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Friday...









.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Wearing my new Tudor Black Bay today.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

the only one i have...


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

First post in the rolex forum. Just picked this one up yesterday. Getting used to the 40 mm case coming from a 44mm diver.


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Guarionex said:


> First post in the rolex forum. Just picked this one up yesterday. Getting used to the 40 mm case coming from a 44mm diver.
> 
> View attachment 939627


That is lovely.


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Duplicate.


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Dan, I've always meant to ask, do you get the end links made or can they be bought? They really do finish off the strap perfectly.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Group shot two are my Brother in Laws and one of mine.


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Old faithful with Jack the Skyfall Bulldog.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

scamp007 said:


> That is lovely.


Thanks.


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Saturday

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

scamp007 said:


> Dan, I've always meant to ask, do you get the end links made or can they be bought? They really do finish off the strap perfectly.


Thanks, mate! Always important to mind the gap. These are custom made by Etur, a member over at The Rolex forum. He makes them for many Rolex and Tudor references, including TT models. The end links just sit between the case and strap.
They really do make any strap looking like original equipment.
dP


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

Submariner on a cold Sunday


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks, mate! Always important to mind the gap. These are custom made by Etur, a member over at The Rolex forum. He makes them for many Rolex and Tudor references, including TT models. The end links just sit between the case and strap.
> They really do make any strap looking like original equipment.
> dP


Ah I see, that's a good solution, I was wondering if you'd had to notch the strap somehow but I can see how they work now, excellent.

You'll have to see if you can get him to knock up a job lot for WUS forum ;-)


----------



## quub (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand (Feb 11, 2012)

Today I'm rocking the Old Skool vibe. This little gem keeps as good a time as my Seamaster!... its its over 50 years old!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

Tudor 79090


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## antoun1970 (Aug 20, 2011)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

This old timer today - 7016


----------



## BondandBigM (May 29, 2007)

GMT this afternoon


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

Lexi said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous! As well as being rather rare I believe. Is there a story behind it? It looks well used.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice GMT, is that a rootbeer or is it a black dial with the rootbeer insert? For today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

lhanddds said:


> Nice GMT, is that a rootbeer or is it a black dial with the rootbeer insert?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1675/3 with the brown matte dial is what it looks like. So technically not a rootbeer, but a close relative.


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

Tudor Sub


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Athram said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! As well as being rather rare I believe. Is there a story behind it? It looks well used.


Not sure there is such a thing as a matte nipple dial but I'm interested to hear.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Tuesday...









.


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

lhanddds said:


> Not sure there is such a thing as a matte nipple dial but I'm interested to hear.


(not my images)

Brown matte:
















Root beer dial:


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Athram said:


> (not my images) Brown matte:
> View attachment 944899
> View attachment 944902
> Root beer dial:
> View attachment 944900


 Excellent, I guess I haven't been paying attention, Thanks I'd still like to know about the dial on Lexi's GMT


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

lhanddds said:


> Excellent, I guess I haven't been paying attention, Thanks I'd still like to know about the dial on Lexi's GMT


From the angle it's hard to tell wether it's black or brown. Hopefully he'll give us a few more shots!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

My Father has that same watch. I keep trying to talk him in giving it to me. He never wears it


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Nice GMT, is that a rootbeer or is it a black dial with the rootbeer insert? For today
> View attachment 944822


Thank you, it is a 16753 with a black glossy dial..., here is a picture with another inlay.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Lexi said:


> Thank you, it is a 16753 with a black glossy dial..., here is a picture with another inlay.


I thought that's what you did. Thanks Lexi. I've been toying with trying the same thing with my 1675/3. I like it.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Albino for today

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## fanboy547 (Nov 30, 2012)

First post. Wearing the white ss Daytona.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Amazing band! Looks great on your GMT. May I ask where you found it?


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Someday Ill find a cyclops like Dan P's

Cheers,

Forest 1


----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

Probably my favourite watch. Just regulated it back in to decent timekeeping after a little drop. Love it....


----------



## complicated_ (Nov 11, 2012)

16610 Sub on NATO today:









cheers, Mike


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Friday... Recent Tudor acquisition. Love it, but need to find an alternative to the rubber strap...









.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, nice blue strap you have there. I am looking for blue leather with gold stitching, any recommended online seller?

Mark


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Great pic. mate.



S.L said:


>


----------



## Omjlc (Dec 19, 2011)

Australia Day (26 Jan) at the beach:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy Australia Day, wearing my Tudor Heritage Chrono. (recycled pic.)


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep happy Australia Day to my fellow Aussies!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo Shot at the St Regis Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Following my mate, Brisman and wearing the THC. Happy Australia Day to my friends down under! A bit cooler here though.
dP


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

daydate


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Watching Daytona wrap up

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Nice, guys. 
And on my wrist today...







(Tudor Royal Gold: British Market, ca. 1960s)

Cheers


----------



## jaybu (Dec 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot on Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Unfortunately none :-(
Sent my snowflake off to Bob Ridley yesterday for a little TLC. Hope to have her back in ~6 weeks.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Medphred said:


> Unfortunately none :-(
> Sent my snowflake off to Bob Ridley yesterday for a little TLC. Hope to have her back in ~6 weeks.


I'm similarly without a Rolex (or Tudor) in my stable for the time being as I just put up my beloved GMT for sale. A sad day indeed although it's for a good cause - to finance the purchase of a ref 16600 Seadweller and perhaps a another DateJust. I'll post some pictures when I am wearing one of these 'new' timepieces!


----------



## nrk (Apr 30, 2010)

Medphred said:


> Unfortunately none :-(
> Sent my snowflake off to Bob Ridley yesterday for a little TLC. Hope to have her back in ~6 weeks.


Be sure to post pictures once you get it back! What's being done to it?


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

nrk said:


> Be sure to post pictures once you get it back! What's being done to it?


+1. Sorry to hear that you're Rolex/Tudor-less at the moment, MedPhred. Do so hope it's routine maintenance, and that you won't be without your nice Snowflake for too long (6 weeks isn't that long and besides, absence makes the heart grow fonder, or so many say! Look forward to the pics.  ). And Bhall, the loss of an old friend is always a sad day, but the making of new friend(s) is a happy day. All the best in your pending transaction(s), and look forward to the pics as well.

Cheers


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Speaking of old friends, another vintage for me today...







(Tudor Oyster Prince "Tuxedo", ca. 1956)

Cheers


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo Shot at Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California.​


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## LIGMAN (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot from the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California.


What a fantastic looking spot, hope your enjoying your break.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## darknight (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## ~dadam02~ (Jul 5, 2012)

This one for me today, HAGWE all !










:-!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Tudortastic Friday!









.


----------



## Nodelicious (Jul 15, 2012)

Anti magnetic entry into the weekend. 







Good Friday to all!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice!



GBOGH said:


> Tudortastic Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Picture taken yesterday, but it's on the wrist today as well.


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Lemper (Jun 18, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Love this pic, great combo!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Lemper said:


> Love this pic, great combo!


Thanks, mate!
dP


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Yesterday!


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

nrk said:


> Be sure to post pictures once you get it back! What's being done to it?





Sea-Wolf said:


> +1. Sorry to hear that you're Rolex/Tudor-less at the moment, MedPhred. Do so hope it's routine maintenance, and that you won't be without your nice Snowflake for too long (6 weeks isn't that long and besides, absence makes the heart grow fonder, or so many say! Look forward to the pics.  ).


Thanks guys - just in for routine service. Here's the 'before' ... I'll be sure to post some 'after' pics.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

My new 114200:


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Good Morning,
Today...









Cheers


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Super Bowl

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

14060


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystal Cove State Beach, Newport Beach, California. 2/3/2013


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

dukerules said:


>


That is a supremely excellent shot, Sir.


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

have a good week all!


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> That is a supremely excellent shot, Sir.


i second that. It really makes the 114060 pop.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Tudor Sub7016/0


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MichaelB_Can said:


> Tudor Sub 1680/0
> View attachment 962002


Sorry, I thought 1680/0 was a Rolex Sub with date Reference No?

Anyway, nice Tudor Sub.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

wearing this right now


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry I am humbly corrected by : BRISMAN 
I wore my 1680 yesterday - this is a 1680







The Tudor I own is a 7016/0 here -


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Wednesday... The BB









.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Rolex Submariner 1680 (from 1977) on an "Original" rubber Tropic .


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

This for me


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Good Morning,
On the wrist right now...








Later on, switching out and intend on taking an old friend out to dinner...







(Tudor Oyster Air-Lion, ca. 1950s)

Cheers


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

My Cosc Submariner .







AKA : the new guy . I put the metal back on this morning . It's been on nato's for a few months . Thought I'd try something different (lol [something different] putting the watch on the band it was made to go on.)

- Mike B


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

Just got my Explorer back from service so that is on my wrist, but I previously had my Air King on:


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

5513 Maxi today.


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Good Morning, 
Today...

















Cheers


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

BRISMAN , Great watch !! I love 5513, I was looking for one when I bought my 1680 but couldn't find one at the time. I had to have one pretty quick.


Mike B , Canada


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just arrived today!  My first Tudor...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

OT: I know with some other forum's it's always about the "lume shots" so I figured why don't we do that. Here I'll start with my vintage Sub 1680
View attachment 966533

I was going to add my Vintage Tudor as well but I couldn't tell the difference !! 
Well I guess how bright your lume is , isn't a measure of a watch after all !!

Mike B , Canada


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot at the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California. 2/9/2013


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the 5513 Sub .


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Nice, guys!

Meantime, over on this side of the Hemisphere, it's a veritable winter playland out there, a major snow storm having passed through the Northeast. Clear and mainly sunny right now, with a high of -1 C predicted for later today: perfect skiing conditions! And what better way to get out there and explore all that the season has to offer than with the EXP I?!! 

View attachment 967510


Cheers

BTW, for those who aren't say enjoying the winter season (which has until now been nothing but extended fall-like this year, really) remember that the first day of Spring (Northern Hemisphere) begins on March 20. :-d


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)

Just acquired my first Rolex. Love it!


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

14060M 
View attachment 967745


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Xflashwizardx (Sep 30, 2012)

Decided today for my DJII










Michael


----------



## nikolo1986 (Nov 25, 2008)

Blue TT Submariner w/ matching Nato
View attachment 968158


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue 9411/0 Tudor Sub.

Have a good one.

Donald


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Good Morning,
Rain, rain, rain and nothing but slush, as all that snow melts away. Perfect for a Tudor/Rolex Sub!!! 
But alas, meetings later today, so going with...
View attachment 968576


Cheers


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

My Tudor Sub 7016/0
(All original [except hands {need a set of snowflake's}] It was a Canadian Navy watch, when they needed to be fixed they put them together with whatever they had on board. I got it from the Original owners widow.)
View attachment 968833


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

Sent from my Thrill 430x using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Started out w/ this one.......









now wearing this........


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Dr. Robert said:


> Started out w/ this one.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol , I changed once . Then changed back . Guess I'm not the only one !

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## wheels (Feb 9, 2007)

MichaelB_Can said:


> My Tudor Sub 7016/0
> (All original [except hands {need a set of snowflake's}] It was a Canadian Navy watch, when they needed to be fixed they put them together with whatever they had on board. I got it from the Original owners widow.)
> View attachment 968833
> 
> ...


Now that is nice. I have a leaning towards vintage watches and this is great


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Black 7016/0 Tudor Sub.

You can spot the new bezel insert in this pic., I'm also a wee bit concerned about the lume on the hour hand, it is starting to come away. I'll need to decide what to do at some point, any ideas would be appreciated.

Have a great day.

Donald


----------



## wheels (Feb 9, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Black 7016/0 Tudor Sub.
> 
> You can spot the new bezel insert in this pic., I'm also a wee bit concerned about the lume on the hour hand, it is starting to come away. I'll need to decide what to do at some point, any ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Mate, I believe the lume can be stabilised to stop it getting any worse. I'm not entirely sure on the process or who does it in Aust but I'll find out and get back to you.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

wheels said:


> Mate, I believe the lume can be stabilised to stop it getting any worse. I'm not entirely sure on the process or who does it in Aust but I'll find out and get back to you.


Thanks for that mate, really appreciate it.

Donald


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Wheels. 


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Thanks for that mate, really appreciate it.
> 
> Donald


Hopefully it works out for you. I've been trying to source a set of snowflake hands for a while, not an easy task. The only ones I've found so far are re-lumed or aftermarket . Good luck !

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Mardi Gras
View attachment 970043


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Exp 2 Freccione









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point. California.


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

View attachment 970364


----------



## Roland O. Lexmark (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy to join the forum plus the THC camp of dP, dosei, Brisman and GBOGH


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Roland O. Lexmark said:


> Happy to join the forum plus the THC camp of dP, dosei, Brisman and GBOGH


Welcome aboard, Roland! Lovely example.
dP


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

This today
View attachment 970512


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

View attachment 970513

Just dropped this on a Nato again this AM... You forget how nice Subs look on these until its actually on your wrist for a day.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Roland O. Lexmark (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks, Dan. Truth to be told, you were the inspiration for this latest purchase. Echo Brisman, those pics just did it in the end.


----------



## mosesmoller (Dec 10, 2010)

milgauss GV on orange rubberb


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Roland O. Lexmark said:


> Happy to join the forum plus the THC camp of dP, dosei, Brisman and GBOGH


Good choice Roland, welcome to the forum. Looking good!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing the no date Black Tudor Submariner today, 7016/0.

Hope your all well.

Donald


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

14060m Today .
View attachment 971221


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot at the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## randballen (Jul 1, 2009)

Life's good DP. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## randballen (Jul 1, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Life's good DP, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

View attachment 972131


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

14060m for me , again ! But I slapped a leather nato on it .
View attachment 972476
View attachment 972477


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

This thread is spreading like small pox ! We need to pat ourselves on the back ........ and keep changing watches (lol) 
Beautiful watches guys ! I haven't seen any on here that I wouldn't want for my personal collection !!!!! Cheers !!!


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy V-Day...









.


----------



## Roland O. Lexmark (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy Valentine's Day!

R.O.Lexmark

View attachment 972597


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot at the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm wearing this to work tomorrow, for a finally a fabulous Friday........


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)




----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

The hands can be 'stabilized' to prevent cracking. Having that done to mine right now (Bob Ridley). From how it was described to me an acrylic or epoxy is applied to the back of the hands and it has no effect on the color/appearance of the hands. I will post pics when I get mine back.

Not sure if sending to the US is an option for you but there must be folks in Aus who will do this. I'd imagine RSC offers this option.



Brisman said:


> Black 7016/0 Tudor Sub.
> 
> You can spot the new bezel insert in this pic., I'm also a wee bit concerned about the lume on the hour hand, it is starting to come away. I'll need to decide what to do at some point, any ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

This , only have 3 now . I really need another Rolex !!
View attachment 973766


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

I only have 3 Rolex (subs) but for some reason I still have a problem deciding what to wear !
View attachment 973875


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)

same piece
View attachment 974519


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

View attachment 974747


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)

View attachment 974783


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

siLence79 said:


>


I'd love to be walking down the street and see that sitting there.

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## wheels (Feb 9, 2007)

siLence79 said:


>


Cracking photo mate


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Yacht-Master 116622 BL*


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

View attachment 975517

I'm wearing the same as yesterday , different strap & my son (12) with his wannabe (like his Dad's).

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Phoenix camo nato on sub

View attachment 975529


View attachment 975530


View attachment 975544


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Guarionex said:


> Phoenix camo nato.
> 
> View attachment 975529
> 
> ...


That Does look pretty sweet ! Not a nato you will see on every wrist ! Enjoy it !

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree with what you said about the straps. Buying new straps tames that inner feeling you get when you crave a new watch.


----------



## Roland O. Lexmark (Feb 12, 2013)

Now that's one of the first ones if not the first. That blue dial is just smoking hot.

R.O.Lexmark



iim7v7im7 said:


>


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)

wheels said:


> Cracking photo mate


Thks!


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll post another watch or 2 . Just wanted to be post 1000 , is there a prize or ......
View attachment 975594
View attachment 975595
View attachment 975598

........ let me guess , a lifetime subscription to wus ! ? ?I'd like to thank BRISMAN for starting this thread , and #2-#999 , I couldn't have made #1000 without you !

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot at the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## I Like Watches (Feb 2, 2008)

Wore this today...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MichaelB_Can said:


> I'll post another watch or 2 . Just wanted to be post 1000 , is there a prize or ......
> View attachment 975594
> View attachment 975595
> View attachment 975598
> ...


Nice one mate!

Congratulations on post 1000, if I recall we nearly died about post 250, now it's just part of the furniture.

And thanks to everyone that has made this a great thread, one to enjoy and also to use as a valuable reference.

Cheers

So, today I'm back to the Tudor Chrono, hope your all well.

Donald


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Today the black version:


Rolex Daytona black 12 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## quelfala (Jan 8, 2012)

View attachment 975823
Wore this today, took a picture of it and enjoy!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot at Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California. 2/17/2013


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot on Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

Going old school this week:
View attachment 977733


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

This '64 7928 is a one owner and that would be me


----------



## willcoxsons (Jan 11, 2011)

My one week old Submariner.. time keeping is perfection running currently at 0/0 with atomic clock, unexpected but I am delighted.
View attachment 978178


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

My DSSD


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

View attachment 978438


----------



## tellsnow (Jul 9, 2012)

Eyeing this GMT for some time, finally pulled the trigger this weekend..


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

View attachment 979101


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot on Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## Thom4711 (Aug 20, 2012)

My debut on this thread


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Wearing this!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

THG said:


> Wearing this!


Looks great on that NATO.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot on Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## anothernewphone (Jul 4, 2012)

Just received this from a trusted member over at TRF.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

View attachment 980877


----------



## Thom4711 (Aug 20, 2012)

No surprises here, still have my new Explorer II on my wrist... can't seem to take it off


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)

View attachment 981253

View attachment 981255

View attachment 981256

Triple shot for wus....


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

This 1 today
View attachment 981273
View attachment 981274
View attachment 981275
View attachment 981282
View attachment 981283

Canadian Navy Tudor . 
- if this watch could talk !! I'd love to hear the stories it could tell ! I bought it from the Widow of the man it was issued . So she knew a little , but enough info for me.

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Actor John Wayne beach house, Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

The oldest and smallest entry? On an 18mm notched nylon strap. 7810









Peace,
Preston


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Good morning,
Vintage Tudor Royal Gold today...
View attachment 981885


Cheers


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## AdamNJ (Dec 17, 2012)

*Vintage 5513

*


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

thousand steps beach, laguna beach, california


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

This is all I have going on today , same watch , different strap .
View attachment 982946


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Switched strap for the weekend.

View attachment 983245


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)

View attachment 983326


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## G.Mac (Sep 4, 2011)

I wear this three daily. On the Sub from morning till noon, On the Black Bay from noon till evening and on the Sea Dweller from evening till the following morning.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

G.Mac said:


> I wear this three daily. On the Sub from morning till noon, On the Black Bay from noon till evening and on the Sea Dweller from evening till the following morning.


A busy man, you are. A fine trio to stay busy with!


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

G.Mac said:


> I wear this three daily. On the Sub from morning till noon, On the Black Bay from noon till evening and on the Sea Dweller from evening till the following morning.


A blue Tudor Submariner would look good in your collection . 4 different colours would look pretty sweet together !

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

the cave at thousand steps beach, laguna beach, california


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)

View attachment 984854


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Lagunatic said:


> the cave at thousand steps beach, laguna beach, california


That area is jus beautiful ? You don't have shares in the tourism industry there do you ?

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Honeymoon phase still strong!
View attachment 985331


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Happy Weekend!
Today, ...
View attachment 985601


Cheers


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Old watch, new day.


----------



## gmsmith (Feb 26, 2012)

My debut on the thread...the latest acquisition 

View attachment 986054


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## gigiplastic (Nov 1, 2009)

At Chinesy New Year open house by a friend of mine 










Inflight, wearing two watches :-!:-d


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

photos shot at the ritz carlton resort, dana point, california


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

View attachment 986671

I wore this for a bit , 1 last time . Sadly it left me today 

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## 8point166 (May 28, 2010)

1996 GMT MASTER 16700 and early 70's 1601 DateJust


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

MichaelB_Can said:


> View attachment 986671
> 
> I wore this for a bit , 1 last time . Sadly it left me today
> 
> Mike B , Canada ⌚


Commiserations. I hope you traded her for something worthy?


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

bhall41 said:


> Commiserations. I hope you traded her for something worthy?


For this









Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm wearing this today
View attachment 987689
my Tudor Sub . It's a 1970 and the 5513 coming in is a 1969 . Maybe I'll be looking for a 71 or 68 next . And keep them in my box by years . Lol 
It would be nice to start in the 60's and get watches for every year . All different models ! If anyone has a collection like that let us know !!!! I'm sure I'm not the only 1 that would like to see it !!

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^Nice mike b!

This for me, Black Bay:


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Good Morning,
Today...

View attachment 988570


Cheers


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Humpday...









.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

:thumbup:

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm wearing this today . It's leaving soon as well
View attachment 988872
don't worry another Rolex will be taking its place . Pic's soon to come .

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot on Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Sleeping sub. Tucked away. I should docked sub instead.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


Very nice, I like the faded bezel.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

7016/0


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't know what happened there, just one off, promise.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Very nice, I like the faded bezel.


Thanks Donald

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On its OEM nato-like strap
View attachment 990107


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

View attachment 990570


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The guard gated community of Ritz Cove, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Good Morning,
Vintage today...

View attachment 990980

(1950s Tudor Oyster Air-Lion)

Cheers


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Today on its OEM leather strap. I also just received on the mail some new 22mm natos from Crown & Buckle (blazingly fast delivery I tell you) so I'll be posting some more pics in the next few days

View attachment 991129


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Don't know what happened there, just one off, promise.


The same thing happened to me in another post . I couldn't delete the second picture .

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Can't decide which one to put on today. I think I'll go along with black. I'm also considering getting 3 more natos: green camo (as I've seen recurrently here), blue and maroon/burgundy (if I can find it). Though I just saw the TBB on a light brownish/creamy strap that just looked the part! 
View attachment 992525


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

Explorer:

View attachment 993042
View attachment 993043


----------



## MellyVinelli (Nov 29, 2012)

Really my only Rolex. So vintage today.

View attachment 993101


----------



## jmpille (Aug 23, 2012)

My new (to me) ceramic Submariner. Just came in yesterday overnighted from Govberg, I am hooked!
View attachment 993105


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Matt0129 (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Saturday...









.


----------



## ColonelMustard (Jan 11, 2013)

newly acquired Prince Oysterdate circa 1981
View attachment 993260


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

My old Tudor again , my 5513 is coming in tomorrow . I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve !
View attachment 993369


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Today, Im wearing my Tudor....
.
View attachment 994119


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)

View attachment 994391


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got my 5513 in !! So I'm wearing it , already put it on a nato . The Rolex band was a little big for me.
View attachment 995598









Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

View attachment 996013


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Good Morning,
And today...

View attachment 996224


Cheers


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Monday...









.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The cave at Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)

View attachment 996442


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Back on a strap
View attachment 996582

Have a great day!!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Same 1 , just got it so I don't know how long I'm going to wear it
View attachment 997140


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Not quite the same as the real deal lol. Looking forward to having in back soon


----------



## Thom4711 (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmm, Rolex


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MichaelB_Can said:


> Just got my 5513 in !! So I'm wearing it , already put it on a nato . The Rolex band was a little big for me.
> View attachment 995598
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute cracker!

Nice one.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

View attachment 998579


View attachment 998582


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Very nice.

This pic. makes me miss mine

I think I might and try and get another.


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

View attachment 998988


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Good morning,
Vintage today (Tudor Oyster Prince, c. 1956)...

View attachment 999006


Cheers


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)

View attachment 999397


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

View attachment 999480


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

A 1969 Rolex and a 1970 Tudor , switching (not both at once) them around today.
View attachment 999528
View attachment 999529


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## I Like Watches (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

Black Bay in the tundra:


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Wearing my GMT today. Sorry for the non-wrist pics, but for the life of me, I can't seem to take a decent pic on my wrist. My treasured 1961 GMT along with my treasured 1972 Jeep CJ5. Date is sitting 3 days behind, due to not changing it since Feb.

**Edit: re-uploaded images. They seem better now 

View attachment 1000873


View attachment 1000875


View attachment 1000877


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

Tudor Pelagos.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Yet again , same watch. Different strap.
View attachment 1001557
View attachment 1001560
View attachment 1001563


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## I Like Watches (Feb 2, 2008)

I wore this at the Suns/KINGS game tonight. Kings win 121-112!!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Wearing mine on isofrane today!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

VladdyMak said:


> Black Bay in the tundra:


Outstanding photograph....


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Still wearing this, drinking the one on the right and listening to some sweet sharpie R'n'R!

View attachment 1003190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

1680 on Isofrane
View attachment 1003321


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

View attachment 1003390


----------



## West8720 (Jan 3, 2013)

Spring ahead everyone! Spring is right around the corner...


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

View attachment 1003661

Again

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Trying on this look last night
View attachment 1004402


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)

View attachment 1004552


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

View attachment 1005744


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

View attachment 1005802


----------



## kamek (Mar 11, 2013)

Meant to post this yesterday!


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

kamek said:


> Meant to post this yesterday!


Beautiful. Love the red date.

Welcome to the forum.

Jeannie


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Submariner-Date


----------



## ColonelMustard (Jan 11, 2013)

Prince Oysterdate
View attachment 1007691


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tudor Thursday:


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Today
View attachment 1008212

View attachment 1008213


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## kamek (Mar 11, 2013)

GinGinD said:


> Beautiful. Love the red date.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Jeannie


Thank you, Jeannie! Long time lurker happy to finally make my first post!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Can I join? 

View attachment 1008246


----------



## jaytwism (Jan 1, 2012)

168000
View attachment 1008491


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

THG said:


> Today
> View attachment 1008212
> 
> View attachment 1008213
> ...


Awesome watch, but the way Tudor does the strap on these looks backwards to me. Got any under-wrist shots?


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Crown & buckle nato

View attachment 1008898


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Awesome watch, but the way Tudor does the strap on these looks backwards to me. Got any under-wrist shots?


The stock leather is upside down- that's the way they intended. I tried to take the deploy buckle off and use a standard buckle to find out the actual strap length is very short and would not work for my 7.25 wrist in this configuration. Not sure why the strap is short and upside down from the factory but it does look good


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Outstanding photograph....


Thank you! Used an instagram filter.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Awesome watch, but the way Tudor does the strap on these looks backwards to me. Got any under-wrist shots?


Totally thought the same thing, here are some further pics
View attachment 1009188

View attachment 1009190

View attachment 1009192


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)

74000N
View attachment 1009395


----------



## Agitater (Jan 21, 2009)

That's what I call a perfect Datejust. Sporty looking with a touch of elegance for business wear as well. Perfectly balanced dial, and the scalloped bezel gives it just the right amount of bulk IMO. Brilliant choice.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Good old 5513
View attachment 1009806


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

THG said:


> View attachment 1009192


Right. So one could reverse the strap so that the tail is on the outside of the wrist, but the deployant clasp would operate backwards and the word "Tudor" would be upside down.


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Right. So one could reverse the strap so that the tail is on the outside of the wrist, but the deployant clasp would operate backwards and the word "Tudor" would be upside down.


Correct. Tried it like that last night but felt too weird.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)

Today ............









(Archiv Picture)


----------



## Christopher Beccan (Dec 6, 2012)

This one 

Rolex Submariner 14060M #4 BEXSONN


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Thom4711 (Aug 20, 2012)

View attachment 1010626


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)

View attachment 1010712

View attachment 1010713

View attachment 1010716


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystal Cove State Beach, Newport Beach, California.


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)

one of these


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing this one.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

The choice goes to Polar Explorer....cheers,Joe


----------



## betrayedsoup (Dec 26, 2011)

Sub-Date...


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

View attachment 1011773


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Big block on Isofrane
View attachment 1011830


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

79090


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

View attachment 1012621
5513 on a vintage Tropic

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## MoscowImp (Apr 30, 2012)

This Tudor today


----------



## bubbaK (Jul 16, 2012)

Have a great week everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Explorer II...picked it up last week.

View attachment 1013411


View attachment 1013409


----------



## bubbaK (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrats Dangeruss, it's a real beaut!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BIKEFORWATCH (Jul 5, 2011)

My one month old TUDOR [email protected]#%$#%in love it!
View attachment 1013677
View attachment 1013680


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

bubbaK said:


> Congrats Dangeruss, it's a real beaut!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Thanks...really enjoying it.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

I sent this out
View attachment 1014872

So if all goes well I'll be posting a different watch here soon .

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

This one, as the sun finally comes out...
View attachment 1015764


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

View attachment 1015858


Got this yesterday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Eggsy said:


> View attachment 1015858
> 
> 
> Got this yesterday!
> ...


Congrats on the new watch , truly a classic !

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Mike. It's my first Rolex and I love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Sub defender

View attachment 1016216


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)

Y
View attachment 1016727


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Almost friday


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*







*


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tis Friday.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## I Like Watches (Feb 2, 2008)

Wore my LUCKY 16570 to the Minnesota Timberwolves/Sacramento Kings game tonight (Thursday March 21, 2013)
KINGS WIN 101-98! It seems that every time I wear my "Lucky Rolex" to a Kings game, they WIN!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

It's friday! New TSS pvd Nato straps
View attachment 1017911


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

View attachment 1018070

Since I got this I wear it every day ! Things might change when the 1675 comes in ! ?

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Back to my new Explorer II.

View attachment 1018218


----------



## Spoon1 (Oct 27, 2010)

View attachment 1018269


Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Newly arrived Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmbSteve (Jan 28, 2013)

Daytona Friday 

View attachment 1018698


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Colombo.D (Mar 23, 2013)

This Beutiful 2005 GMT MASTER II 16710 !!! its make me crazy!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Had to wear my Tudor sub . Only problem with this acrylic crystal is that is a magnet for scratches , but they look SOOooo... Cool ?
View attachment 1019486
View attachment 1019487


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

View attachment 1019497
☕ does anyone know if Tudor / Rolex used the 
same crystal's around this time 1969,70 71 ? I know they are the same cases and it would make sense , just double checking .

Ps - I know this isn't the proper place to as but hey , I was here & you guys are pretty smart. So ......

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Monarch Beach Golf Links*, Dana Point, California.


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MichaelB_Can said:


> View attachment 1019497
> ☕ does anyone know if Tudor / Rolex used the
> same crystal's around this time 1969,70 71 ? I know they are the same cases and it would make sense , just double checking .
> 
> ...


I think there are a couple of different dome crystals.

My Tudor 7016 is different compared to the 5513.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I think there are a couple of different dome crystals.
> 
> My Tudor 7016 is different compared to the 5513.


Thanks , my 7016 and 5513 look the same as yours , reason I ask is that I wanted to switch them so I could have the bigger 1 on the 5513 but don't want to do it if Rolex didnt .

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Cyclenby (Jun 3, 2010)

Have not been able to take off my wrist! Waited until age 50 to get this 5513 for a seller here on WUS this week. Only negative is no sapphire crystal and I am concerned daily wear might scratch this plastic dome...

View attachment 1020060


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

SubC


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The cave at Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

THG said:


> It's friday! New TSS pvd Nato straps


They're the best, IMO. I have one in each color.


----------



## Spoon1 (Oct 27, 2010)

@home....

View attachment 1023296


----------



## PhilBower5150 (Oct 6, 2010)

View attachment 1023364


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

View attachment 1023518


----------



## Darkwhite (May 25, 2012)

Here is mine.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

View attachment 1023695


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The cave at Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

View attachment 1023934


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Which one do I wear today, to start my 5 day long weekend (in t-2 hours)? HAGEBE!!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Just picked this up yesterday - my first step into the world of Rolex (I'm impressed). Thought I should post it in here too.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

I snapped these while visiting Wales

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

Headed to the beach for a jog!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cross post from the Dive Watch forum - my "new" DateJust 16030:


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Lexi said:


>


Wow - what a love trio of DateJusts. Are all of them yours? Details?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great Easter everybody.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

bhall41 said:


> Wow - what a love trio of DateJusts. Are all of them yours? Details?


Thank you
It is a 16018/16013 and 16220 which I have sold :-(.
The other two, I still have.
I love DJs specifically with Tapestry Dial.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Lexi said:


> Thank you
> It is a 16018/16013 and 16220 which I have sold :-(.
> The other two, I still have.
> I love DJs specifically with Tapestry Dial.


The tapestry dials are lovely. I also have a soft spot for DJ, which I feel are underappreciated on WUS and other watch forums. I would like to acquire another one with a blue sunburst dial. I previously owned a 16200.


----------



## PhilBower5150 (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Have a great Easter everybody.


Thank you , you too !

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## PhilBower5150 (Oct 6, 2010)

You too. Phil.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

View attachment 1028089


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Tudortastic TGIGF!









.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

MichaelB_Can said:


> View attachment 1028089
> 
> 
> Mike B , Canada ⌚


I don't know where this came from , it's not my strap . I don't have the pic ? I've heard of pocket calling but I guess I sent a pocket pic ? Lol ??????

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Just picked this up today . I needed something other than a sports model.














Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok , switched back to a sports model. But with a different strap.













A different look for a Sub , not sure how much I like it yet . But its working for now.

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MichaelB_Can said:


> I don't know where this came from , it's not my strap . I don't have the pic ? I've heard of pocket calling but I guess I sent a pocket pic ? Lol ??????
> 
> Mike B , Canada ⌚


Strange, but I liked it!


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy Easter!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Happy Easter Rolex Owners !!! 


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I feel i'm around the forum less and less and wearing the same watch for longer periods.

Have a good one.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm doing the same thing







But I just got this







And have a 1675 Pepsi (from 1965) coming in , hopefully this week. I don't know if I'm going to be able to keep it off my wrist ?

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I feel i'm around the forum less and less and wearing the same watch for longer periods.
> 
> Have a good one.


It's funny that its 5513's that got us both ?

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Wearing this. With warmer weather shortly approaching, it'll stay on iso and natos until fall fer sure!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

The one, the only, the 14060m:

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Same 5513 








Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

THG said:


> Wearing this. With warmer weather shortly approaching, it'll stay on iso and natos until fall fer sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Do you like the isofrane?


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Dan, have you seen our cigar enthusiasts thread in Cafe? I can't remember if I've seen you post in it before.

Jeannie



Dan Pierce said:


> dP


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A change at last, Blue Tudor Sub.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Absolutely! Very comfortable. Though I now concur that it ought to go on divers mostly, if not exclusively.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Wearing my 52 year old baby today:


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Something different








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry. It was from yesterday.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from Crescent Bay Point Park, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## GWGeorge (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

GinGinD said:


> Dan, have you seen our cigar enthusiasts thread in Cafe? I can't remember if I've seen you post in it before.
> 
> Jeannie


No, never knew it existed. I'll have to check that out.

Thanks, Jeannie!
dP


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

My good old Datejust from 1986


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## cstone28 (Jun 1, 2011)

GMT IIc


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Cheers!

HAGWE
/Peter


----------



## phkane (Apr 3, 2013)

This one's easy... the only one I own! 
Mid-80s two-tone Datejust. Dad gave it to me recently. He bought it shortly after I was born.

Have a good one, folks.


----------



## burneyr (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Camo love


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

the one on the right.:


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## juicemd (Dec 28, 2012)

Rolex Submariner 14060m


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

It was a chilly morning today (the angle in which the pic was taken makes it seem larger than normal)


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

GMT on oval link bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon1 (Oct 27, 2010)

New C&B HD nato...









Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

5513 from '69














Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Pelagos.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Here's an actual picture from today. The Pelagos. It has become my one-watch-man watch. I own other watches but for the last 3 weeks this one hasn't left my wrist.


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

I just got this in the mail today (Thanks Mark !)








Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Great watch, ufrid!
I've bought a Pelagos today, too. What a wonderful piece! It sits so comfortably on my wrist. 

I'm already thinking of selling off my other watches...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## calcheng (Feb 11, 2012)

Squeaky bum time @ old trafford


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Switched back to my 5513


























Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Something vintage for me, my 1970 DJ, my wife bought me it for Christmas some time ago, it's my birth year and I am awfully fond of it.

Will no doubt keep it on over a weekend in which I intend to watch The Masters and very little else.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## AngryApe (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

scamp007 said:


> Something vintage for me, my 1970 DJ, my wife bought me it for Christmas some time ago, it's my birth year and I am awfully fond of it.
> 
> Will no doubt keep it on over a weekend in which I intend to watch The Masters and very little else.
> 
> ...


Incredible Clock |>...


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Ahhh!

Forgot to pack my Sub-C while traveling this week. Nice to be home and wearing my favorite again.


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

bad pic...good watch:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Bad pic......GREAT watch.



DaBaeker said:


> bad pic...good watch:


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## BIKEFORWATCH (Jul 5, 2011)

my brand new Black Bay.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

My 5513 didn't last long. I just got this , it's getting all my time .













This last pic isn't mine (found on the web) but how cool is it ?







I'd say Really cool !

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Wearing my SubC ND on isofrane.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

iPhone app that's close .














Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Good old 14060 today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just try something new, something different ...


----------



## movet22 (Jun 12, 2011)

BIKEFORWATCH said:


> my brand new Black Bay.
> View attachment 1048898


I love the bezel on this watch. Very handsome. I am wearing my 16610 Sub today, but my camera isn't in hand at the moment, so you'll have to take my word for it


----------



## Jolu (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

New C&B natos!


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

THG said:


> New C&B natos!
> 
> - Nice !, they match quite well ?
> 
> Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The cave at Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

onli Rolex that i wear to work switching between them during the week


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

Stainless Daytona today:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Off to Basel to see what Rolex and Tudor have for us this year.
dP


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

I think this is my first post here..










Chibatastic


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California. 4/21/2013


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Monarch Beach Golf Links*, Dana Point, California. 4/21/2013


----------



## juicemd (Dec 28, 2012)

Rolex Submariner 14060m


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Spoon1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Helping in the kitchen....









Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Owba (Apr 5, 2013)

Just received this today :-!


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

This








Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm going to switch , I think my 5513 has been neglected .








Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## eddiemonster (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## porschefan (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Tasopappas1 (Dec 27, 2012)

16600


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Cyclenby (Jun 3, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Nowhere as exotic as most of you guy's.:-(
DSSD, classroom full of kids, UK!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

yup, this


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

16018...


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

ND


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Lilhoody (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm wearing my 5513 & I just picked up this old watch for my wife ? she has never wore a watch , had many Gucci ,movado , Burberry etc . But she has been wearing this old s/s boys size for 3 days straight ! ? As long as she doesn't wear mine we are good - I hope I didn't create a monster !! Lol

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

|>






HAGWE


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

JacksonExports said:


> ND


Nice! What strap is that?


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## PhilBower5150 (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

Blend in with the green!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot 4/27/2013


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

just got this week!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

SubC


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Pelagos


----------



## djpatrick35 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Monarch Beach Golf Links*, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

You always seem to be in a lot of nice different places.

Nice one.



Lagunatic said:


> Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Brisman said:


> You always seem to be in a lot of nice different places.
> 
> Nice one.


I live a few miles away from where I take these photos.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos Shot in the Guard Gated community of Ritz Cove, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

davvman said:


> Nice! What strap is that?


It is a cheap vanilla vent strap I picked up from Panatime

20mm Vent Made in Italy NBR rubber Vanilla Scent Strap 20/18 135/80


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Newport Beach, California.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

I like these colors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclenby (Jun 3, 2010)

my 5513

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Timejazz8 (Apr 29, 2011)

Having a dinner DATE with my wife and our DATEJUSTs!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

Date 1500...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## EDT3 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

The one on the left (together with a family shot


















His: Tudor Black Bay, Tag Heuer Carrera, Tag Heuer Formula 1
Hers: Cartier Tank Louis, Patek Philippe Ellipse d'Or, Hublot quartz

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## RFFG (Oct 25, 2011)

This guy for the last week or so. Just had it serviced and looks brand new again.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from Crescent Bay Point Park, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Still warming up to this one - is the glass half full or half empty :shrug: 
I choose to be positive. for now.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from Crescent Bay Point Park, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Scubasonic (May 7, 2013)

First Post here wearing my 2013 Submariner, just bought it a month or so ago

SS


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello, scubasonic. Welcome to WUS and to the Rolex/Tudor subforum.

Jeannie


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Newport Beach, California.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Newport Beach, California.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

rockmastermike said:


> Still warming up to this one - is the glass half full or half empty :shrug:
> I choose to be positive. for now.


Half full! Half full!


----------



## kimnkk (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Pelagos on Zulu:


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My 1981 Honda Civic


----------



## phoricu (Aug 27, 2012)

Rocking a new Heritage Chrono!


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystal Cove State Beach, Newport Beach, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Aliso Viejo, California.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Wearing my what I believe to be a 1946 Oyster Air King with blued hands and second hand sundial blued as well, manual wind.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

My first birth year Rolex, Sub 1680 ca. 1969 with a custom leather strap made by myself:



Enjoy your week . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Wearing this, on my new Phoenix camo nato 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Raff (Sep 10, 2012)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California


Your arm must really ache with all the pointing you do


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

^^^^^^LOL

Wearing the Sub again


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@THG: *That* is a great look for the BB. Camo & red bezel. Reminds me of these kind of guys:


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California.


----------



## merdock69 (Jan 10, 2013)

My pelagos, fresh from RSC Dallas.


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

94010 blue no date subflake:


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is a photo of the gate they use in "Real Housewives of Orange County" on Trigo Trail in Coto de Caza.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

today's watch


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

7016 rose w/ Lollipop seconds hand


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Lagunatic said:


>


I really enjoy your posts and the scenery you show. Thought I'd mention that.

Jeannie


----------



## Owba (Apr 5, 2013)

merdock69 said:


> My pelagos, fresh from RSC Dallas.
> 
> View attachment 1084884


Missing mine. After owning it for a week I sent in into RSC Dallas to have one link added and for them to touch up two of the links that were scratched by the prior owner during sizing. Today marks three weeks since they've had it. Scheduled to be completed by next Friday....


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

GinGinD said:


> I really enjoy your posts and the scenery you show. Thought I'd mention that.
> 
> Jeannie


Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

Frogman4me said:


> 7016 rose w/ Lollipop seconds hand


Samesy!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Wearing my 1946 4365 Air King with a calibre 600. Second hand subdial.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot in the guard gated community of Monarch Bay in Dana Point, California.


----------



## littlebill1138 (Jul 29, 2008)

Today I'm wearing my Explorer I Ref. 1016 on a leather nato:


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of *Monarch Beach Golf Links*, Dana Point, California. 5/19/2013


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 5/19/2013


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 5/19/2013.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 5/19/2013.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

it need not always be one hundred images :roll:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tudor Ref. 79190 today.


----------



## gigel113 (Jan 14, 2012)

Tudor Chronautic 79380P



trying to see how would it look like with a snake strap


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a good day.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## anothernewphone (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks to the FedEx guy and Tony G!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

and I will be for the next several weeks since I just got it today after about a 16mnth search.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## tm223 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Scotsmen (May 17, 2012)

This lovely little piece


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

Tudor 7914 waffle dial


----------



## Andy Chandra (Jul 6, 2011)

Wearing my 116618LB









Regards
Andy


----------



## indrasaj (Oct 3, 2012)

Im wearing my spanking brand new sub Y51984X1


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

I haven't been here much , I love this watch , although I do feel like I'm neglecting my sub's !

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MichaelB_Can said:


> View attachment 1096526
> 
> I haven't been here much , I love this watch , although I do feel like I'm neglecting my sub's !
> 
> Mike B , Canada ⌚


Glad to see you back again, cracking watch by the way.

Cheers.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Didnt realize how good a gray NATO looked until mine came in today. Just had to post...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Wearing my 1946 Air King today.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

The one on the left


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Monarch Beach Golf Links*, Dana Point, California. 5/26/2013


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California. 5/26/2013


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

Blue no date snowflake:


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 5/26/2013.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. 5/26/2013


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

My only one.


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## big-WIS (May 23, 2013)

My Rolex Millgauss 116400. Only because my favourite Omega AT is in for overhaul for 2 months. While this is a beautiful watch, it is very uncomfortable to wear. Hate it!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

big-WIS said:


> My Rolex Millgauss 116400. Only because my favourite Omega AT is in for overhaul for 2 months. While this is a beautiful watch, it is very uncomfortable to wear. Hate it!


Stunner! Enjoy


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## votoms (Aug 30, 2012)

Same one I wear most days. DJII Grey Roman Dial. My favorite watch until I can afford a Skydweller or DDII. =D


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Pelagos on Kain Heritage gray shark


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## tm223 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Mission Hospital, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a good one.


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kicker said:


> View attachment 1102810


Nice nice


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Have a good one.


Cool color combo. Sweet


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nice nice


Thank you Sir


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


How about some side on shots, I'm interested in how thick this beauty is?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> How about some side on shots, I'm interested in how thick this beauty is?


Wait ,, already dark,, shot with flashlight, hope it works ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Here we go , not a beauty but nice try


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry, my bad, too much Italian Peroni beer.

For some reason I thought you had a DSSD, but you have something better.

You have the 16600, great watch, same as me, hope you enjoy it.

I'm dreaming about a 1665 in the future.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Sorry, my bad, too much Italian Peroni beer.
> 
> For some reason I thought you had a DSSD, but you have something better.
> 
> ...


It's a nice watch indeed. Was looking a long long time for it as I wanted a new one ( old stock ) It's M series, with stickers etc etc and it was a joy peeling it off )) Have them all together now at last .. DSSD, SubC and the SeaDweller
Send a DeepSea picture later this weekend.
Well and the 1665 that's really something. Let's dream together  great great watch...


----------



## kimnkk (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

File photo


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Tudorific Thursday...









.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The cave at Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## indrasaj (Oct 3, 2012)

Having honeymoon with the sub


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

The usual...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

16800 with a worn-out bezel for me today. Teeth are almost gone, but a good sub and been wearing it all week.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> 16800 with a worn-out bezel for me today. Teeth are almost gone, but a good sub and been wearing it all week.


Wonderful watch congrats


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The cave at Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

@Brisman
Perhaps will send some DeepSea pictures tomorrow. Check it out sometimes and to all of you a great relaxing weekend.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> @Brisman
> Perhaps will send some DeepSea pictures tomorrow. Check it out sometimes and to all of you a great relaxing weekend.


Looking forward to it, it's a big watch.

Maybe too big for me, still undecided.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still my Blue Tudor Sub.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Looking forward to it, it's a big watch.
> 
> Maybe too big for me, still undecided.


Yes its huge but worthwhile to try. Especially during summer great to wear and its an eye-catcher


----------



## reflection (Jan 10, 2013)

My one and only rolex


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

reflection said:


> View attachment 1105215
> 
> My one and only rolex


Loving it. One day I will go 4 that great looking watch. So understated. Enjoy


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Switched to my latest. REALLY loving this one. |>|>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Switched to my latest. REALLY loving this one. |>|>


Where is it ? Looking pretty sunny & hot


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Where is it ? Looking pretty sunny & hot


Orange Beach, Alabama last weekend. Nice area if you like the beach :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Orange Beach, Alabama last weekend. Nice area if you like the beach :-!


Very very nice... Enjoy ,,, nice weather here in HKG 2 ,,, sunny,, not too humid and the Sunday will be worth a plunge as well


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Having ice cream with my son.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the Blue Tudor Sub.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The monster for @ Brisman... 
))


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## bp6270 (Apr 2, 2013)

1990 Rolex Datejust


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Americanlife (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oh yeah, baby!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

my one and only... for now?


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> my one and only... for now?
> 
> View attachment 1110801


You started with the biggest  Awesome choice. Difficult 2 go back to normal ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> my one and only... for now?
> 
> View attachment 1110801


You started with the biggest  Awesome choice. Difficult 2 go back to the normal size. However let us know what's incoming next. Would b interesting to know. Cheers


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC at work again today


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On leather...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## roninseven (Mar 5, 2012)

Just picked this one up from Roach777


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


>


Well done Brisman ! Looking cool. Enjoy
Awesome watches around here


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Well done Brisman ! Looking cool. Enjoy
> Awesome watches around here


Thanks mate, you've got some cracking watches.

I'm looking forward to next week, I've got a great vintage Tudor arriving.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Switched to the NATO for the weekend, have a good one.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Switched to the NATO for the weekend, have a good one.


Great Brisman. Looking forward to your Tudor vintage. Surely will be great ( u have great taste anyway) and thanks 4 your kind reception here. Really appreciated.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

One of Rolex icons.Have a great weekend....


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

My Sub c


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB on Nato for casual Friday 
TGIF


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Friday... Trying out a new NATO on the Hydronaut II. Very comfortable.









.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Havent taken this one off since I got it back from Bob Ridley last week...


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Tudor BB on new Canvas strap from Hamilton leather wks


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

SubC


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Same watch, new leather NATO


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Same watch, new leather NATO


Hey, you've been playing with lots of straps lately, hard not to with the BB, eh? Try it with isofrane, it looks and feels great. A neo-vintage diver strap on a neo-vintage diver watch...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice weekend to all. It's usually my Frogman day....nxt week then...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THG said:


> Hey, you've been playing with lots of straps lately, hard not to with the BB, eh? Try it with isofrane, it looks and feels great. A neo-vintage diver strap on a neo-vintage diver watch...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


ah ah yeah man, have tried several more I haven't posted even  and I did put an iso on the other day. Don't have a great pic and its was midnight so lighting sucked but here is one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok
Headed to the gym then errands and hopefully the pool so strapped the more appropriate Isofrane on the BB for exercise and swimming  looks cool, you are right.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ok
> Headed to the gym then errands and hopefully the pool so strapped the more appropriate Isofrane on the BB for exercise and swimming  looks cool, you are right.


Sweet, mine says hi!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

A-K 14000M in black..


----------



## reflection (Jan 10, 2013)

Weekend


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That's a kick a$$ watch. I often say Simple is better 



Jake B said:


> A-K 14000M in black..


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a kick a$$ watch. I often say Simple is better


Thank you, sir! |>


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sub on RAF


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a kick a$$ watch. I often say Simple is better


You sound like our old friend Music Healing who has gone MIA after having the kid or took on a new hobby. His photo skills were top notch...


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
I am wearing the subC ND this morning as we go to church and then lunch. Hope you all haven a great Sunday. 
B


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos Shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 6/9/2013


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo of Lagunatic at home. 6/9/2013. Photo shot 3:20PM California time.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Arrived today, 1964 Tudor Submariner 7928 on the original riveted bracelet, love it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Arrived today, 1964 Tudor Submariner 7928 on the original riveted bracelet, love it.


Wow here we go .... What a beauty. Well well done Brisman. Stunning simply stunning. Enjoy, it must be a happy day for you; well happy week and month as well. Simply enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I am wearing the subC ND this morning as we go to church and then lunch. Hope you all haven a great Sunday.
> B


Awesome photos, great Sub,, 
... Thanks for sharing!
))


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos Shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 6/9/2013


And this tops everythng. Well done


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm keeping the SubC on to kick off the work week. Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Arrived today, 1964 Tudor Submariner 7928 on the original riveted bracelet, love it.


Wear it in good health. Was really curious after your brief 'incoming' announcement last week... .... Well that's just mind blowing and amazing...
Life is good Brisman .,,


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Kicking if the week with this


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)

We got the day off...:-!


----------



## Owba (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Arrived today, 1964 Tudor Submariner 7928 on the original riveted bracelet, love it.


I love it too, congrats Donald

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Major congratulations, Brisman. That Tudor is a beauty!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wear it in good health. Was really curious after your brief 'incoming' announcement last week... .... Well that's just mind blowing and amazing...
> Life is good Brisman .,,


Thanks for the great comment, I'm really liking this watch.|>



lhanddds said:


> I love it too, congrats Donald
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, it's a cracker.



Fullers1845 said:


> Major congratulations, Brisman. That Tudor is a beauty!


Cheers, it's a great addition to my collection.:-!

Still wearing my new Tudor 7928 Sub, have a great day.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman awesome collection  So let's put my SD right below.. if you don't mind.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi folks...new around here. But my watch isn't - 1979 GMT Master 16753, recently acquired via the forum.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> View attachment 1116842
> 
> Hi folks...new around here. But my watch isn't - 1979 GMT Master 16753, recently acquired via the forum.


Great watch, beautiful! welcome on board


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC ND at the office again


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Back to the future.
dP


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> Back to the future.
> dP


Yes its a beauty. What a tasteful combo .... Looks simply stunning.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes its a beauty. What a tasteful combo .... Looks simply stunning.


Thanks for the kind words!
dP


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great watch, beautiful! welcome on board


Thank you kindly! Pleased to be here and check out everyone's great timepieces.


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> Back to the future.
> dP


love it and the strap is great. I plan on re-acquiring one next year. 
Your photo rocks too


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> love it and the strap is great. I Pam on re-acquiring one nextyear.
> Your photo rocks too


Thanks, my friend!
dP


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Tudor Tuesday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> love it and the strap is great. I Pam on re-acquiring one nextyear.
> Your photo rocks too


I'm contemplating this as well.


----------



## jaytwism (Jan 1, 2012)

Excuse the blurry cell phone pic.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Babka (Aug 11, 2012)

Fantastic pictures! And some fantastic watches too!


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

My Tudor Day Date today


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

MILGAUSS


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new to me Sea Dweller  on the right


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new to me Sea Dweller  on the right


Welcome 2 the club. Awesome watch and huge congrats. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot from the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California.


Loving it. That's what a Watch Forum is all about. Great shots


----------



## jinp84 (May 29, 2013)

My first post with my first Rolex!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

jinp84 said:


> My first post with my first Rolex!


Welcome! That's a Beauty. Wow  enjoy


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

SubC ND :-!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Same as yesterday...my 16753. However, I switched to a NATO strap in #4 Horween shell cordovan, courtesy of my friends at Leather Soul Hawaii.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


 Wow. I just love this watch 
another one to add the "one day" list ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Welcome 2 the club. Awesome watch and huge congrats. Wear it in good health.


Thank you! I really like its more classic shape and drilled lugs and its very comfortable. For lucky and found a mint example with tool kit, anchor and all 
Here are a couple of shots of the S


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really digging this photo. Well Done.



JacksonExports said:


> SubC ND :-!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. I just love this watch
> another one to add the "one day" list ;-)


Thanks! You can't beat these chronos, especially w/ the rotating bezel. So many features in a great looking package!
dP


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> Back to the future.
> dP


That is great looking. I just ordered the same strap for my Baume and Mercier Capeland S beater. Very nice!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

MickCollins1916 said:


> That is great looking. I just ordered the same strap for my Baume and Mercier Capeland S beater. Very nice!


Thanks!
dP


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you! I really like its more classic shape and drilled lugs and its very comfortable. For lucky and found a mint example with tool kit, anchor and all
> Here are a couple of shots of the S


Great lovely sunny photos. Enjoy. Life is good


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the subC for work. Love this watch. May just be the perfect watch for me


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Datejust from 1986 for the first time on a strap today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going home soon and I'll wear this colorful combo tonight!  I love it.

Burn Notice is gonna be on fire tonight :-! :-!Any of you watch the show??


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

So, I went into my dealer for something minor today, and accidentally left with THIS little guy...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> So, I went into my dealer for something minor today, and accidentally left with THIS little guy...
> View attachment 1119895


Yeah honey, accidents happen... I'm only human;-)

Congrats. It's stunning.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks. You'll all be witnesses if the lady kills me. Ha.


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Love your "colorful combo." I'm a fan of red on a watch.

I'm watching Burn Notice now. Excellent episode. Too bad it's the final season.

Jeannie



Jeep99dad said:


> Going home soon and I'll wear this colorful combo tonight!  I love it.
> 
> Burn Notice is gonna be on fire tonight :-! :-!Any of you watch the show??


----------



## racerx45 (Nov 1, 2012)

New to this forum and figured this was a good place to start.
This was on the drive home from work.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Arrived today.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

bhall41 said:


> Arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 1120301
> View attachment 1120302


Very nice, I remember you mentioning it was on it's way.

Great looking watch, congratulations.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Zuger (Apr 24, 2013)

My only GMT watch and I went with the E2 . . .


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey all, thanks for all the great photos of your watches.

I just realised this thread just became a year old, keep them coming.

Still wearing my vintage Tudor Sub, have a great weekend.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Very nice, I remember you mentioning it was on it's way.
> 
> Great looking watch, congratulations.


Thanks mate. You've got a good memory. Really enjoying having the watch on my wrist at long last!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going home soon and I'll wear this colorful combo tonight!  I love it.
> 
> Burn Notice is gonna be on fire tonight :-! :-!Any of you watch the show??


Awesome combo.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Day 2. I think I am going to become quite fond of this one.


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you DS-SD!!

Still wearing the Black Bay but on a rouille C&B Leather NATO for casual Friday at work


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Weather cooled off, wrist breathing better, back to nato for the weekend


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)

Viva La Black Bay


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Ah yeah ... thats a goooood start|>



racerx45 said:


> New to this forum and figured this was a good place to start.
> This was on the drive home from work.
> 
> View attachment 1120217


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Joining the Tudor parade, albeit with an older cousin.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

I like your style Karolewskiej!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Karolewskiej said:


> Viva La Black Bay


Love the combo buddy!! And great photo.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Day 2. I think I am going to become quite fond of this one.
> 
> View attachment 1120606


Looks good !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going out with the family for dinner a la fresca, live music and a little vino


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Tudor really hit a home run with the Black Bay design! Great pics, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)

THG said:


> I like your style Karolewskiej!





Jeep99dad said:


> Love the combo buddy!! And great photo.


Thanks guys 



Jeep99dad said:


> Going out with the family for dinner a la fresca, live music and a little vino


Brice, your Rolex`s are killing me. Now I am still thinking about your other one - Sub C. Can get him out of my head


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sea Dweller again of course!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Desmodude (Aug 29, 2012)

All original Snowflake 9411...


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> SubC ND at the office again


That's a superb wrist shot. Pics like this are weakening me to get a sub C ND.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend to all


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Lagunatic said:


> Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


Now this is one of your famous points I can really appreciate


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah. Resistance is futile  
that was a lucky iPhone shot. Thanks though ;-)



solesman said:


> That's a superb wrist shot. Pics like this are weakening me to get a sub C ND.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The SD again


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

getting used to the nato on the '63.....


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hanging out by the pool while my ladies are Father's Day shopping as I understand it 
SD is back on the wrist but on isofrane and I must admit I like this combo more than I expected

Cheerio


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hanging out by the pool while my ladies are Father's Day shopping as I understand it
> SD is back on the wrist but on isofrane and I must admit I like this combo more than I expected
> 
> Cheerio


Looks good! I like the combo more than I expected as well!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A couple of recent great SD pictures encouraged a change, so on with the SD for a few days.

Cheers


----------



## siaokia78 (Sep 26, 2010)

114270 on my puny little wrist...

regards,
GL


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

I need to keep away from this forum. Rolex love is prevailing!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads here. Enjoy your family. 

I'm going with the sub today


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the dads here. Enjoy your family.
> 
> I'm going with the sub today


The boy is with his real dad until 5pm and then home with me for dinner, wrestling in his room followed by a film and nibbles later on.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy Father's Day all!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm grilling out, hanging out with my girls outback, sipping on some vino sitting in the daddy's 0-gravity chair  life is good. 
Everyone says hi 
One of our 5 girls is not on the photo and wifey went to buy bread 



















Sub is here too! 









Enjoy the day guys!!


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Yet another day 'up in the air',


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)

Wearing this one to the office tomorrow for some meetings...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Have a great day.


Nice SD Brisman )))))


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nice SD Brisman )))))


Thanks mate.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Another scorcher today, back on iso




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be wearing my Sub again to kick off the work week. It's my to-to watch for sure.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

since I have only one... it is still the DSSD 

thinking of getting the RubberB for this big boy tomorrow....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> since I have only one... it is still the DSSD
> 
> thinking of getting the RubberB for this big boy tomorrow....
> 
> View attachment 1124253


Well if you are gonna have one , that's the one to have 
The rubber B looks great on it. Do it ;-)


----------



## Harwood22 (Jan 4, 2008)

From 74


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesomeness 


Harwood22 said:


> From 74


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fun combo for the evening


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks iPhone 5 and good lighting



Jeep99dad said:


> Really digging this photo. Well Done.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Harwood22 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

This old guy may be moving along soon, so I gave it some wrist time today.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll wear the Black Bay on red SNPR leather today!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Just landed,


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

RubberB in the house!

I love the transformation... the head doesn't really shift around top of my wrist that much anymore

Loving it!







to


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

S.L said:


> Just landed,


I see what you did there - well played, sir. well played


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pretty obsessed at the moment. Yep.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll wear the SubC today and it has become the awesome go-to watch I'd been looking for!:-!


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Loving the soft glow of the blue lume. What a watch!


----------



## indrasaj (Oct 3, 2012)

On honeymoon with my submariner


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

DSSD... again


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

HAGD


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> HAGD


Some cool pics there, mate.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sub 5513, Maxi Dial III.

Have a great day.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Some cool pics there, mate.


Thanks mate; great that you like it  and it's very nice to get some feedback. Kind forum


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC again until my new arrival lands


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> SubC again until my new arrival lands


Will be a surprise or you might give a hint  ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok... 
JLC hopefully today
Squale tomorrow


----------



## nets860 (Jan 7, 2012)

pelagos


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Will be tough for you to give the Rollie a break I'm sure ;-)


Jeep99dad said:


> Ok...
> JLC hopefully today
> Squale tomorrow


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Enjoying the 'flake today


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous. Love those 2 liners ...


Brisman said:


> Sub 5513, Maxi Dial III.
> 
> Have a great day.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Tudor (79270P)

















Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the 5513, have a great weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the BB on a new-to-me Breitling rubber while I way to go pick up my new arrival at the PO


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

still reaches for DSSD


----------



## mackered (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

First post on the Rolex forum. Never thought I would get here!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Something to brighten up the weekend...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry I'm copycat. Saw the above too late cheers.


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

Hydronaut Saturday:


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Royal Ascot today, it was awesome!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wore my Daytona down in Ocean City today...but evidently did not apply enough sunscreen!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Deleted...accidentally posted a dupe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice watches fellas. Can't post here today. Am wearing a Squale


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## exoticwatches (Feb 2, 2013)

Tudor Heritage Chronograph Blue --- Great watch, great brand, great value proposition ... but what kind of intrigues me is the fact that some people who be trying to sell their Tudors (including this new Blue Heritage) online thru eBay or other sites always rely and underscore - ROLEX - MADE BY ROLEX - ROLEX QUALITY - etc .... Cannot Tudor hold a good resale value without having to remind prospective buyers about their Rolex heritage ? Does that mean that Tudor is still not strong enough to hold its own on field amongst the big daddies of the watch world ? It still has to look upto big brother ROLEX to hold its hand to make it sell ? Then why not simply go buy a ROLEX than a Tudor when you know ultimately its the ROLEX heritage and build quality that's gonna hold sway ....


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

exoticwatches said:


> View attachment 1131830
> 
> 
> Tudor Heritage Chronograph Blue --- Great watch, great brand, great value proposition ... but what kind of intrigues me is the fact that some people who be trying to sell their Tudors (including this new Blue Heritage) online thru eBay or other sites always rely and underscore - ROLEX - MADE BY ROLEX - ROLEX QUALITY - etc .... Cannot Tudor hold a good resale value without having to remind prospective buyers about their Rolex heritage ? Does that mean that Tudor is still not strong enough to hold its own on field amongst the big daddies of the watch world ? It still has to look upto big brother ROLEX to hold its hand to make it sell ? Then why not simply go buy a ROLEX than a Tudor when you know ultimately its the ROLEX heritage and build quality that's gonna hold sway ....


Tudor, not being present for a long time in one of the biggest markets like the US makes it that Tudor as a brand on its own is not very well known. Tudor makes watches that are on par with Rolex in the fit and finish department without the in house movement. They are also charging 1/3 of the price of a comparable Rolex. That makes it a great value in my books. Yes there are other cheaper ETA based alternatives out there but the design and the overall quality of the new Tudor offering makes it stand out.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Put the 5513 back on the steel bracelet.

Have a good one.

Donald


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

exoticwatches said:


> View attachment 1131830
> 
> 
> Then why not simply go buy a ROLEX than a Tudor when you know ultimately its the ROLEX heritage and build quality that's gonna hold sway ....[/h]


Why? Price.

If you compare a Tudor BB with a SubC. Forget the colours. Very comparable watches on purpose and overall design. I had both. Very similar quality in terms of finish. Tudor BB MSRP Price $3250. SubC MSRP Price $8550.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Put the 5513 back on the steel bracelet.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Donald


Awesome Donald; really great looking. Congrats, somehow prefer steel bracelet for this watch... Cheers


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Milgauss


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunday...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Great watches fellas. Not wearing the Rolex today. 
Changed to the stock strap as it's getting real hot and humid here plus our A/C upstairs stopped working :-(


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Today, yesterday, the day before that ... and most definitely tomorrow and the day after. ;-)


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo of Mission Hospital, Laguna Beach, California. Photos shot 6/23/2013 from the trail at Badlands Park, Laguna Niguel, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

iinsic said:


> Today, yesterday, the day before that ... and most definitely tomorrow and the day after. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1132492
> View attachment 1132491
> View attachment 1132490


Beautiful watch


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Tudor BB today:


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

For a moment I thought the texture of your skin looked interesting... :-d



CMTFR said:


> Tudor BB today:
> 
> View attachment 1132640
> 
> ...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

DateJust today (my usual Monday to Friday watch):


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Absolute cracker



smellody said:


>


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks great, these are growing on me.

What year is it and what size?



bhall41 said:


> DateJust today (my usual Monday to Friday watch):
> 
> View attachment 1132913


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Some of you may remember the old Commando books from the seventies/eighties sitting alongside my 1980 5513 Sub.

Have a nice day.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Looks great, these are growing on me.
> 
> What year is it and what size?


Cheers. It's a reference 16030 circa 1988. 36mm case (AFAIK all DateJusts are 36mm; only DateJust IIs are larger). Fluted bezel and jubillee bracelet. Really comfortable on the wrist.

Despite the DateJust being a huge seller for Rolex I reckon they are under appreciated on the various watch forums. I am especially fond of the semi-vintage models, with an older style case and dial but the convenience of a quickset date.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> For a moment I thought the texture of your skin looked interesting... :-d


LOL. It does, doesn't it? :-d


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

lmcgbaj said:


> Tudor, not being present for a long time in one of the biggest markets like the US makes it that Tudor as a brand on its own is not very well known. Tudor makes watches that are on par with Rolex in the fit and finish department without the in house movement. They are also charging 1/3 of the price of a comparable Rolex. That makes it a great value in my books. Yes there are other cheaper ETA based alternatives out there but the design and the overall quality of the new Tudor offering makes it stand out.


I wouldn't call it an ETA movement. The base yes of course, but I have seen personally the modifications that are made for a Tudor watch. With a Tudor you are getting a Rolex however without the cost and of course the name. However for many here the Tudor name stands on its own. With eBay, well we all know how that goes.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Pelagos.


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I wouldn't call it an ETA movement. The base yes of course, but I have seen personally the modifications that are made for a Tudor watch. With a Tudor you are getting a Rolex however without the cost and of course the name. However for many here the Tudor name stands on its own. With eBay, well we all know how that goes.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


Totally in agreement with you.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex subC and expecting a big one to land Tuesday


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad, has the SD gone from your collection?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Rolex subC and expecting a big one to land Tuesday


DS?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

GMT - switched to a green NATO strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Jeep99dad, has the SD gone from your collection?


Yes sir!  it was someone's Grail and it was expandable as I preferred the SubC. It helped fund the JLC Deep Sea Chrono ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> DS?


Nope  bigger and different brand ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> GMT - switched to a green NATO strap
> View attachment 1134150


Awesome


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome


Thank you, sir!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome


X2 awesome. Love me some root beer


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## RFFG (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

One more day with the 5513 then I'm switching to an old Omega flightmaster.

Have a great week.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> One more day with the 5513 then I'm switching to an old Omega flightmaster.
> 
> Have a great week.


Looking beautiful; really nice and so crisp


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Explorer II


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Harwood22 (Jan 4, 2008)

5513 today un polished from 69


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Just got it today


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Humpday... Haven't worn the BB in a while









.


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

That's an awesome shot! The BB is such an attractive watch...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GBOGH said:


> Humpday... Haven't worn the BB in a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-!Awesome watch and photo


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Harwood22 said:


> 5513 today un polished from 69


Very nice indeed


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Travelller said:


> Just got it today


Congrats! Wear it in good health


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

and mine just below ...


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Return of the prodigal son:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dangeruss3 said:


> Explorer II
> 
> View attachment 1135235


Wow!!!!!!!!'


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


>


Wow. Only can see it on my phone screen but looks like a golf course. Where is it? Great picture  and yup great watch too


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

The usual suspect...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just switched to the subC ND for work. It's my favorite watch.


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's my favorite watch.


That is a big statement specially for you. I am waiting to see if this one will stay.... 

I am starting to only wear my SubC as well. Very addictive watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lmcgbaj said:


> That is a big statement specially for you. I am waiting to see if this one will stay....
> 
> I am starting to only wear my SubC as well. Very addictive watch.


 I'd day it's a keeper. It stunning and super comfortable and does everyone well.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'd day it's a keeper. It stunning and super comfortable and does everyone well.


I like it a lot. I used to prefer my 14060M because of the smaller case, but I am reconsidering my opinion these days!


----------



## indrasaj (Oct 3, 2012)

SubC today. Good morning folks!









Some lume shot while its still dark.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow. Only can see it on my phone screen but looks like a golf course. Where is it? Great picture  and yup great watch too


*Monarch Beach Golf Links*, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Markbigd (Jun 25, 2013)

E2


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My little fella


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


> *Monarch Beach Golf Links*, Dana Point, California.


Thanks a lot. Looking great


----------



## juicemd (Dec 28, 2012)

Sea-Dweller 16600.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos Shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos Shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


Breathtaking


----------



## prerid (Feb 6, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

The one on the right:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back on with the SD.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I keep thinking about taking off my Daytona...but then I realize I have no desire to do that!

Daytona and Alden loafers. Def Friday.


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand (Feb 11, 2012)

Todays timekeeper.... and something a bit different from all those Subs, Daytonas and GMT's..... rocking the classic 'gentleman's' vintage look!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning guys. 
Not wearing a Rolex today, got my Pam on, but just wanted to say hi and great pics fellas


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning guys.
> Not wearing a Rolex today, got my Pam on, but just wanted today hi and great pics fellas


We'd be happy to ogle you Pam if you want to post pics. 

Jeannie


----------



## Markbigd (Jun 25, 2013)

Sub C today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GinGinD said:


> We'd be happy to ogle you Pam if you want to post pics.
> 
> Jeannie


|> Thanks!
my pleasure then
Pam 243 J for casual Friday at the office. TGIF!!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Trying out a different nato with root beer just for fun. Red and khaki. Thoughts? I ordered a handful of them recently, and they are really comfortable. I have something else to use it for if this isn't so good.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Saturday morning in Oz, decided on this Tudor Sub from the late sixties.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice. Love your collection 



Brisman said:


> Saturday morning in Oz, decided on this Tudor Sub from the late sixties.
> 
> Have a good weekend.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very nice. Love your collection


Thanks mate, you've got a great collection yourself, always changing and always interesting.


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

GMT Master II with new alligator shoes and an unreleased LFD. Great to start the weekend.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Thanks mate, you've got a great collection yourself, always changing and always interesting.


:-! Thanks. It's about to change and get a little more interesting ;-)


----------



## Big_Red (Apr 16, 2011)

My new Sub getting the first taste of salt water. Destin, FL.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Great looking watch and great pic, nice one, enjoy it.



Big_Red said:


> My new Sub getting the first taste of salt water. Destin, FL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> :-! Thanks. It's about to change and get a little more interesting ;-)


Don't tell me the Sub is going?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Don't tell me the Sub is going?


No sir! It's not going anywhere - but I literally just pulled the trigger and paid for a new watch that I'm really excited about and may give the sub a run for its money at a few thousand less ;-)


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> No sir! It's not going anywhere - but I literally just pulled the trigger and paid for a new watch that I'm really excited about and may give the sub a run for its money at a few thousand less ;-)


Man, this is prime time telenovela right here on WUS. You keep us excited man. Excellent. We live through you...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

lmcgbaj said:


> Man, this is prime time telenovela right here on WUS. You keep us excited man. Excellent. We live through you...


Word. ✊

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a rainy Saturday



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> No sir! It's not going anywhere - but I literally just pulled the trigger and paid for a new watch that I'm really excited about and may give the sub a run for its money at a few thousand less ;-)


When do we find out?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

solesman said:


> When do we find out?


 well if seller can ship today I may be able to post it Monday evening or Tuesday


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> well if seller can ship today I may be able to post it Monday evening or Tuesday


I am buying popcorn...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Pam as we decide whether to go for hike in the mountains (hot and humid) or hit the pool. Either way the Pam is coming along |>


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Not my usual strap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Gone with the THC on the OEM Nato, have a good one.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, it's not rolex, but I like your look, and happen to be wearing something on the same nato...







...but I wore this guy most of the day.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

This one today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thats hot!!! And I WILL own another one ;-)



Brisman said:


> Gone with the THC on the OEM Nato, have a good one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lmcgbaj said:


> I am buying popcorn...


 Ah ah 
well get ready, just bought another watch... So two incomings soon...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thats hot!!! And I WILL own another one ;-)


Thanks, I like the watch both on the Nato and the bracelet.

Looking forward to seeing somebody with the new Blue THC, you?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not me
Bad time for these now, they are overpriced at this point and will come down to mid 3's to settle at low3's so ill be patient ;-) unless i get lucky and I'm able to snatch one at the right price


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice boat dude!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice boat dude!


Thanks mate  photo taken yesterday during our fantastic nature outing. Scorching heat, but great from sunrise 'til sunset


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The stairs at Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Lexi said:


>


Very nice, these are definitely growing on me, can you tell me the model and year?

Thanks


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you Brisman
Its a 1603 Dj from 1965 with a 1600 Bezel here on a Oyster Bracelet.










Sorry for my bad Englisch...:roll:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nothing wrong with your English mate, great looking watch and very nice on that bracelet. I think it's 36mm, is that right?



Lexi said:


> Thank you Brisman
> Its a 1603 Dj from 1965 with a 1600 Bezel here on a Oyster Bracelet.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

That is right 36mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLC Deep Sea Chrono tonight for dinner with friends


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

You Sir own some beautiful timepieces. It must be very difficult choosing every morning 



Jeep99dad said:


> JLC Deep Sea Chrono tonight for dinner with friends


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you Dan. 
Funny enough, I never hesitate and always grab one without second thought. Much easier now with a smaller collection and all my pieces are different styles. 
May become a little more difficult with one of the upcoming arrival


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Salt Creek Beach at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 6/30/2013


----------



## Big_Red (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm sure this has been asked before, but what does Mr Luganatic do for a living? Sales nut? Secret squirrel ops? 

All in fun, just noticing your many fine travels!


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Big_Red said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but what does Mr Luganatic do for a living? Sales nut? Secret squirrel ops?
> 
> All in fun, just noticing your many fine travels!


Must be a spy.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

My usual work watch today:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Lexi said:


> Thank you Brisman
> Its a 1603 Dj from 1965 with a 1600 Bezel here on a Oyster Bracelet.
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice watch. I used to own a ref 16200 DateJust which was very similar. Great to see someone posting photos of their DateJust!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Big_Red said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but what does Mr Luganatic do for a living? Sales nut? Secret squirrel ops?
> 
> All in fun, just noticing your many fine travels!


Ok here my guess. CEO of a large Hotel Resort Group and truly enjoys Rolex and nature It's fascinating and gets better and better


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Decided to keep the Deep Sea Chrono on the wrist to kick off the work week


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

gillmanjr said:


>


Cool pic!

Rocking some root beer on a long day of prep for the bar exam


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Decided to keep the Deep Sea Chrono on the wrist to kick off the work week


Those lume applications look THICK!

Can I have a lume shot please oh please????? (Sorry I am quite a lume freak )


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Those lume applications look THICK!
> 
> Can I have a lume shot please oh please????? (Sorry I am quite a lume freak )


 sorry lume not being a primary factor in buying a watch I seldom take lume shots. But I'll take one tonight. Am thinking it won't stick around so I need to take photos anyways. 
I'll post one up.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

[slightly]OFF TOPIC...



mtb2104 said:


> ...Sorry I am quite a lume freak


Well, while you wait, here's something to keep your addiction at bay... ;-)


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> sorry lume not being a primary factor in buying a watch I seldom take lume shots. But I'll take one tonight. Am thinking it won't stick around so I need to take photos anyways.
> I'll post one up.


Let us know when that goes up for sale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lhanddds said:


> Let us know when that goes up for sale
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Photos taken its going up FS along the newest arrival.

Here is the lume shot. Sorry cell photo

sub C - PO 8500 - JLC


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Photos taken its going up FS along the newest arrival.
> 
> Here is the lume shot. Sorry cell photo
> 
> sub C - PO 8500 - JLC


So the 8500 PO is the new incoming.

Very nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lmcgbaj said:


> So the 8500 PO is the new incoming.
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


one of the new arrival was the PO but it's not gonna stay. Looks good though









next to the sub C


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> one of the new arrival was the PO but it's not gonna stay. Looks good though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see its the 42mm version. It's funny how it looks smaller than the SubC in those pics.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah. Depends on the angle. It wears bigger and heavier. The sub is still king


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back on the bracelet for the THC.

Have a good one.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah. Depends on the angle. It wears bigger and heavier. The sub is still king


The po is all about rubber, Brice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning, I'm wearing the Queen of the collection today. Can't go wrong with the subC. :-!Love this watch... The more I try other, the more I appreciate it. Crazy, uh? ;-)


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

You are right. 
However I've already moved on. 
May go for an ExP II or Tudor Chrono next 


BusyTimmy said:


> The po is all about rubber, Brice


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On Bond nato




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## akfd (Nov 22, 2011)

Haven't made a post for ages; here's what I'm wearing today. I think I'm going to get a Submariner soon; will definitely post here once I get it!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Those lume applications look THICK!
> 
> Can I have a lume shot please oh please????? (Sorry I am quite a lume freak )


Random lume shot of my Breitling Chronomat








Sub today


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The stairs at Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just had a few drinks with Panerai7/Art a fellow WUSer and all this Panerai talk made me want to wear my 243


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Americanlife (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The stairs at Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue Tudor Sub.

Have a good one.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Blue Tudor Sub...


That is just stunning! What year are we talking about here? T-dials are just plain b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC at the office again.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Pelagos. Tho I am looking for a 5513 to buy...


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Travelller said:


> That is just stunning! What year are we talking about here? T-dials are just plain b-)


Thanks, it's a great looking watch.

This one is around 1973.


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

^Love the blue dial (blue is the new black)! In fact, I just might have to buy a blue-dialed Datejust!


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've become a 2-watch WIS I think  The sub C is such a great daily wearer, comfortable, right sized, versatile and beautiful... The Pam is just cool, has attitude and provides great contrast vs sub. Love these two.

Im sorry for posting non Rolex/Tudor here, hope you guys don't mind. I only have one now though I'm working on a second soon I think ;-)


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Sometimes less is more. I find that I enjoy certain watches the more I wear them, and I appreciate their appeal more that way.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Agitater (Jan 21, 2009)

Great color combination and an excellent photo. Looks wonderful.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Agitater said:


> Great color combination and an excellent photo. Looks wonderful.


Thanks for the kind words, my friend!
dP


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Beautiful indeed. Perfect tasteful color combo. Congrats Dan


----------



## ssloun (Jul 4, 2013)

Dan - wow thats a nice combo. love pepsies and it matches great with that strap, where did you get it?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

While in my hometown and paying respects to some other veterans today, I stopped to pay respects to Buffalo's finest Superfreak.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy 4th to you all and thank you to all who served/serve and their families. 
I am still wearing the 243 today as we hang out at the pool then grill out with friends. 
Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Harwood22 (Jan 4, 2008)

today


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy fourth of July to the lads on the other side of the pond :-!

SD on NATO w/a bit of color to go with the sunshine today...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Not my best work with the camera, but here's my Daytona visiting one of the wonders of the world - Niagara Falls is in the background.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I think this beauty may have a Rolex connection from the late sixties early seventies, any info. is always appreciated.

1971 Bucherer Super Compressor.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful indeed. Perfect tasteful color combo. Congrats Dan





ssloun said:


> Dan - wow thats a nice combo. love pepsies and it matches great with that strap, where did you get it?


Thanks, gents! The strap is the standard 2 pc nato found on ebay. The end links were custom made by a member of TRF.
dP


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

This one, although I have to buy it first....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex subC ND  TGIF!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF everyone!

Got my 16600 on a Rubber B w/buckle which I picked up yesterday. F&F is excellent :-! but it's a very subdued look, especially after yesterday's colorful NATO... :think: I went with the buckle because I don't want to remove the clasp from my OEM bracelet and I don't have any aftermarket clasps (like Everest, ...) I have the feeling a clasp is more Rolex... opinions?


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Agitater (Jan 21, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks, gents! The strap is the standard 2 pc nato found on ebay. The end links were custom made by a member of TRF.
> dP


It's the end links which nail the look (and the wearability too I think). I'm uncomfortable with the look of a straight-end strap, on my own wrist, of a watch that I formerly wore with an original, end-linked bracelet. I always notice the gap after fitting a strap. So I think that fitted end links on a strap help change the look into something that looks like it might have been designed that way in the first place. All this fuss over a Nato strap - I never use 'em - but when it's done well it sure looks good.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

My '78 GMT Master!









Best! Glenn


----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Rolex John said:


>


Welcome back, John.

Jeannie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Friday evening change to my omega Seamaster cal 1040 that's Gd dad left me when he passed.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

DSSD


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## beany2510 (Oct 19, 2007)

My first rolex. a milgauss 116400GV


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grilling out steaks, ribs and salmon

i really need to find an Exp II  going back through this thread and seeing all the white exp II pics is making me drool ;-)


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 7/7/2013


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

do you work for Ritz-Carlton coroprate and spy on hotels as a "customer"?


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Lol


----------



## davieg10c (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> do you work for Ritz-Carlton coroprate and spy on hotels as a "customer"?


No, I just hang out here most every Sunday afternoon.


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

davieg10c said:


>


How come the dial is black on that LV?


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

It's not. How the light plays on the dial. Incidentally, from an angle, the new LV dial looks black most of the time.

And the sometimes it's like this.


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

BusyTimmy said:


> It's not. How the light plays on the dial. Incidentally, from an angle, the new LV dial looks black most of the time.
> 
> And the sometimes it's like this.


Nice. That is a gorgeous piece. I cannot justify having the SubC in LN and LV but I really want one.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

Headed to Six Flags Vallejo. First stop is in-n-out in Redding.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

lmcgbaj said:


> Nice. That is a gorgeous piece. I cannot justify having the SubC in LN and LV but I really want one.


I wouldn't own both either. Black no date if it was my one and only and the LVc if part of a collection and 'daily wearer' had been taken care of.


----------



## davieg10c (Oct 26, 2007)

BusyTimmy said:


> It's not. How the light plays on the dial. Incidentally, from an angle, the new LV dial looks black most of the time.
> 
> And the sometimes it's like this.


Yes it was just the lighting like you say. It was also edited in the camera+ app on my iPhone. The original looks a little more green


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else but the subC ND to kick off the work week ;-)


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Explorer II


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dangeruss3 said:


> Explorer II
> 
> View attachment 1148740


Wow! You r killing me


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Dangeruss3 said:


> Explorer II


A fantastic photograph, sir :-! What tool(s) are you using to process your photos? Can I assume the Lume was naturally charged (flashlight etc) and not enhanced with post-process _saturation_? I'm not that familiar with Chromalight - my only blue-lume watch uses Super LumiNova "BG W9" and is not _that_ blue... ;-)


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Travelller said:


> A fantastic photograph, sir :-! What tool(s) are you using to process your photos? Can I assume the Lume was naturally charged (flashlight etc) and not enhanced with post-process _saturation_? I'm not that familiar with Chromalight - my only blue-lume watch uses Super LumiNova "BG W9" and is not _that_ blue... ;-)


Thanks...I'm definitely no photographer. I snapped it this morning with my iPhone 5 under fluorescent lights at my desk. The lume wasn't natural...just added the affect in Photoshop. I just eyeballed the correct color, but I don't think it's too far off. Here's a great lume shot I found online.


----------



## Markbigd (Jun 25, 2013)

My E2 lume shot. No Photoshop.










And I'm wearing it today, but the picture was taken a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

This is the WRUW Rolex/Tudor right?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Dangeruss3 said:


> Thanks...I'm definitely no photographer. I snapped it this morning with my iPhone 5 under fluorescent lights at my desk. The lume wasn't natural...just added the affect in Photoshop. I just eyeballed the correct color, but I don't think it's too far off. Here's a great lume shot I found online.


Thx ;-) Nice, artistic shot b-)



Markbigd said:


> My E2 lume shot. No Photoshop


 |>



JacksonExports said:


> This is the WRUW Rolex/Tudor right?


Rolex what... Tudor who? :-d
Nice wristshot, nice Sub-C :-! A Sub's next on my list... ;-)


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Dangeruss3 said:


> Explorer II
> 
> View attachment 1148740


That is sick. I am getting the ExP2 bug.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Giving the Rolex a break, wearing the new to me Tag AG but think I'll stick it on an Isofrane later.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

Only brought my po on vacation. Found this great advertisement.


----------



## ian31 (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue Sub.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

DJ 1601 '69 on vintage leather!










Best! Glenn


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC ND again today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Root beer kinda day


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

The Root Beer is such a very cool watch! 

Best! Glenn


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Glenn-BE said:


> The Root Beer is such a very cool watch!
> 
> Best! Glenn


Thanks, Glenn! I appreciate that, and totally agree.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Hot today


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Surprisingly, I'm not wearing one of my Rolexes today. Instead, I'm wearing the watch that kept me from buying an Exp II or yet another GMT Master. ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dangeruss3 said:


> Explorer II
> 
> View attachment 1148740


Well you dun it!! I just bought one.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well you dun it!! I just bought one.


I could say I'm surprised ... but that would be a lie. :-d


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

iinsic said:


> I could say I'm surprised ... but that would be a lie. :-d


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> do you work for Ritz-Carlton coroprate and spy on hotels as a "customer"?


No doubt.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iinsic said:


> I could say I'm surprised ... but that would be a lie. :-d


Y'all are just a bad influence!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Y'all are just a bad influence!


I am trying to talk myself out of wanting to buy one myself. It would be a totally redundant - yet completely enjoyable - purchase. Congrats on picking one up. Very pleased for you!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Pepsi GMT Master, ready for the summer! Yeah!! 









Best! Glenn


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SS Daytona


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Starting the day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally changed strap on my 243 and taking it to the office... I love this SNPR gator strap:-!
Til I pick up my new arrival tonight at FedEx:-d


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

Just bought this:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vhild said:


> Just bought this:
> 
> View attachment 1150899


freaking awesome!! Big congrats!!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Got a few square G-SHOCKs recently, therefore swapped back to the metal bracelet...

almost forgot how substantial this watch was


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Got a few square G-SHOCKs recently, therefore swapped back to the metal bracelet...
> 
> almost forgot how substantial this watch was
> 
> View attachment 1150993


Its a great watch but would be too big for me I want one of the 40mm versions.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Back to the Daytona for Hump Day:


----------



## jaytwism (Jan 1, 2012)

Air King Ref. 5500


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Just received it today in the mail!


----------



## munmanstk (Dec 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gasspasser said:


> Just received it today in the mail!
> View attachment 1151392
> View attachment 1151394
> View attachment 1151396


Congrats!! Glad you found one. A temendous watch. Looks great on u. 
Congrats again.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This white beauty landed today


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Pretty pretty big white face... this could be my next

Do you think the doublelock bothers you?



Jeep99dad said:


> This white beauty landed today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks buddy. 
Bother me how? Operates very smooth.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

less water resistance as compared to the sub...

sorry i didn't make myself very clear about my previous statement... i was referring to the doublelock crown



Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks buddy.
> Bother me how? Operates very smooth.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> This white beauty landed today


I am a fan! Nice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nope that doesn't bother me at all. It's not my only watch and 100m WR is enough for one of my daily wearers at work. 
I'd swim with it at the pool. ;-)


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!! Glad you found one. A temendous watch. Looks great on u.
> Congrats again.


Thanks for the advice Brice!


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

Polar Exp...mmmm.

Love the roulette wheel of the Datejust:


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> This white beauty landed today


Congratulations, very nice, I had full intentions to get the black dial but all these pics have me thinking.


----------



## exoticwatches (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok which one to wear today ? The modern look Sub C (116610LN) or the classic Coke bezel 16710 GMT Master 2


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else?? ;-)


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> What else??


Congrats on your new beauty |> - great photos of it too, keep the eye candy comin' b-)

Yesterday I went back to my 233...









...and I lOVE my 233 to death... but it didn't take long before I had to get the SD back on my wrist... :-d








On Rubber B


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Travelller said:


> Congrats on your new beauty |> - great photos of it too, keep the eye candy comin' b-)
> 
> Yesterday I went back to my 233...
> 
> ...


Hey Travelller, is that the Rubber B on the SD? Looks Great!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

The ND today


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> This white beauty landed today


Congrats - I love the white dial Expl II: great choice!


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> What else?? ;-)


Looks good


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> This white beauty landed today


Congrats. You're really on a roll its a beauty indeed. Wear it in good health. Next month I will have a sweet addition as well. Surprise


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Congrats. You're really on a roll its a beauty indeed. Wear it in good health. Next month I will have a sweet addition as well. Surprise


nice!! What do u have coming in???  we are all excited for u ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Congratulations, very nice, I had full intentions to get the black dial but all these pics have me thinking.


the black dial is just as beautiful but I own all black dial divers it seems  so I thought a white dial would be a nice addition and change to the collection. Plus the white dial really pops and is cool for the summer 



Travelller said:


> Congrats on your new beauty |> - great photos of it too, keep the eye candy comin' b-)
> 
> Yesterday I went back to my 233...
> 
> ...


dude!! Your Pam 233 is incredible. I LOVE that watch and it's on my to-try list ;-)
the SD is no less phenomenal. I regret moving mine and will own another a the right price 



bhall41 said:


> Congrats - I love the white dial Expl II: great choice!


Thanks the dial really pops and I like the touch of orange. The large black surround applied markers add a nice touch



cs12 said:


> Looks good


Thanks. I'm enjoyin it.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Actor John Wayne Beach House at Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

evening switch, Pam 243 on SAS rubber


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

during my commute


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> evening switch, Pam 243 on SAS rubber


Nice


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

1980 5513, ready for the weekend.

Have a good one.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Explorer today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

BusyTimmy said:


> Explorer today


Glad to see the G's are amongst the other beauties


----------



## sydwalker (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Glad to see the G's are amongst the other beauties


I thought the Gs were the beauties!? 
I just love watches


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Where's the Squale.



BusyTimmy said:


> Explorer today


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Where's the Squale.


Back in the box again. The Mudman is back in the spearfishing bag... So the box is full once again...unless I'm wearing a watch...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

BusyTimmy said:


> I thought the Gs were the beauties!?
> I just love watches


Very cool  bit off topic but here my last acquisition:


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very cool  bit off topic but here my last acquisition:


Very nice! Congrats


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks BusyTimmy


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sub on a NATO today


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF


----------



## emale (Jun 9, 2008)

SD on rubber strap.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Brown NATO today. Have a Good Friday!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II again


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Travelller said:


> TGIF


Love this combo.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Actor John Wayne Beach House at Thousand Steps Beach, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Polar Explorer II again


Lookin' fine, Brice. How do you find the Exp's 42mm vis-a-vis the 40mm of the Sub-C?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Killer pics, looks fantastic.

How's the size, comfort etc.



Jeep99dad said:


> Polar Explorer II again


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks James. And Brisman. 
I find they complement each other  it wears a bit larger, feels up the wrist nicely but is not oversized. Thickness is spot on too. It does lack quick adjusting clasp like that of the subC which is useful with the heat here as my wrist swells up and shrinks back down quickly... To find that perfect fit. 
They are different watches but both high quality and beautiful in their own style. I suppose either could be a man's only watch, though the subC wins the versatility contest IMHO.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great weekend, everyone!









Sub 114060


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great weekend, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1153882
> 
> ...


Amazing photo!!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

@ our friends' wedding!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing the Exp II all morning for a very very lazy morning  I never took it off after wearing it yesterday at work, for dinner and to take the kids see Despicable Me 2, good times 
Ill be wearing my G-Shock at the gym later then we'll see for the rest of the day ;-)


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

BusyTimmy said:


> Amazing photo!!


Thank's a lot!


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> I suppose either could be a man's only watch, though the subC wins the versatility contest IMHO.


Whew! Had me worried for a minute there. Subs Rule!

Thanks for the quick compare & contrast.


----------



## Levelman (Oct 6, 2012)

Decided to go with a classic for a night at the theater. My first nice watch - purchased new from an AD in 1985. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

PO for me today.


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Son just went on a fire call so I answered a call to the cigar club. I guess we are both dealing with smoke in a slightly different way. Very proud of my 16yr old.

Just put a new Brady Strap alligator on the GMT. That's an Oliva V for those that are interested.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So I decided to give this one another chance, wearing the Tag AG on Iso tonight. I am surprised how smooth the crown is and the perfect timekeeping. The Explorer gets to take a break tonight with her bro the Sub C


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've been wearing the Exp II all morning for a very very lazy morning  I never took it off after wearing it yesterday at work, for dinner and to take the kids see Despicable Me 2, good times
> Ill be wearing my G-Shock at the gym later then we'll see for the rest of the day ;-)


Awesome another Rolex and 'G' fan  great pictures. Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Explorer for Sunday service at church....cheers, Joe


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Ended up switching to this one.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

enjoy your sunday everyone


----------



## emale (Jun 9, 2008)

SD for today as well


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> do you work for Ritz-Carlton coroprate and spy on hotels as a "customer"?


Where do I sign up for that job?


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

What a great Sunday, beach all day


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## akfd (Nov 22, 2011)

I just got this an hour ago, still very excited!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Tudor BB on Rios Vintage leather strap:









Cheers


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

DaveW said:


> What a great Sunday, beach all day
> View attachment 1155645


where is the watch?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Wearing this today (and probably tomorrow too)


----------



## gdigenis (Aug 4, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks James. And Brisman.
> I find they complement each other  it wears a bit larger, fe. s up the wrist nicely but is not oversized. Thickness is spot on too. It does lack quick adjusting clasp like that of the subC which is useful with the heat here as my wrist swells up and shrinks back down quickly... To find that perfect fit.
> They are different watches but both high quality and beautiful in their own style. I suppose either could be a man's only watch, though the subC wins the versatility contest IMHO.


The explorer 2 does have a quick setting in the clasp so you can increase its size by half a link for those hot days. Great looking watch


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 7/14/2013


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking off the work week with the Polar Explorer


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

DJ day, every day:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Markbigd (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

BB again, today.









Cheers


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Started the work week with the GMT, lost power at the office so you can guess were I transitioned to.....


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Still this one for me...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

My Dad's old good trusty.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## griffi (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex subC today.


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)

Wearing my 36mm Explorer today
I've had it since Christmas 1997 and still love it as much as the day I received it  Although I'm currently pining after the new Explorer II


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

@RickP - did you mean this Explorer II?


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Sorry for the blurry pic...


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)

FiXilVer said:


> @RickP - did you mean this Explorer II?
> View attachment 1157811


Yes that exact one! (Green with envy)


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## akfd (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

akfd said:


> View attachment 1157950


Lol!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switcharoo to go play Lasertag then bowling with the family for my little Zoé's birthday.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

5513


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> 5513


Awesome Brisman. A dream. Congrats


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

This one today. Scary accurate!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II again. I'll just be switching back and forth with the subC during the work week


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> It does lack quick adjusting clasp like that of the subC which is useful with the heat here as my wrist swells up and shrinks back down quickly... To find that perfect fit.





gdigenis said:


> The explorer 2 does have a quick setting in the clasp so you can increase its size by half a link for those hot days. Great looking watch


I love the Glidelock when I want to fasten the watch around a diveglove gauntlet, but I like the EasyLink even more. Whenever the watch feels a bit snug, I just flip it out and - voila! - it's just right again. :-!

Brice, I'm surprised you don't feel the same way. The EasyLink on that Exp II is da bomb.

Rob


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Brisman said:


> 5513...


 |>|>|>

When I woke up today, I knew it was gonna be the 16600, knew it was gonna go on NATO, but couldn't figure out which one... :think:
But luckily NATO strap-changes are instant... ;-)


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

back on rubber :-d


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> back on rubber...


Nice - first one I see that mates with the lugs! What brand / model is it?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Travelller said:


> Nice - first one I see that mates with the lugs! What brand / model is it?


That'd be the RubberB for the Deepsea. Having the strap overlap the lugs solves the problem with the stock bracelet looking so spindly next to that massive watch head.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Travelller said:


> Nice - first one I see that mates with the lugs! What brand / model is it?


thanks 

It's a Rubber B... a costly but comfortable rubber band :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockmastermike said:


>


Awesome. Congrats Mike. 
I "need" one ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iinsic said:


> I love the Glidelock when I want to fasten the watch around a diveglove gauntlet, but I like the EasyLink even more. Whenever the watch feels a bit snug, I just flip it out and - voila! - it's just right again. :-!
> 
> Brice, I'm surprised you don't feel the same way. The EasyLink on that Exp II is da bomb.
> 
> Rob


It's fine but I do prefer the subC clasp to find that perfect fit. 
I think I need to better size the bracelet and try again. Kinda rushed it so wear it ASAP


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome. Congrats Mike.
> I "need" one ;-)


Thank you, Brice!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks mate.



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome Brisman. A dream. Congrats


----------



## TomTom17 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Second day running 

Checked against atomic clock this morning while waiting for the bus. Guess what? Hasn't lost a second!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Here is my heritage Tudor, bored listening to someone else's presentation.

For my 1st post ever on WUS


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

jsj11 said:


> Here is my heritage Tudor, bored listening to someone else's presentation.
> 
> For my 1st post ever on WUS
> View attachment 1159528


Welcome, and nice watch!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome, great watch, and very nice on the OEM Nato.



jsj11 said:


> Here is my heritage Tudor, bored listening to someone else's presentation.
> 
> For my 1st post ever on WUS
> View attachment 1159528


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

Trying nato on Sub to cheer things up. Damn it was hard removing the bracelet!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

jsj11 said:


> Here is my heritage Tudor, bored listening to someone else's presentation.
> 
> For my 1st post ever on WUS
> View attachment 1159528


Welcome aboard, fantastic looking watch that I have ways wanted to try


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

1/2 day today as I have to take my family to the airport; wife and kids flying to France this afternoon. Ill meet them in 2 weeks:-!:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vhild said:


> Trying nato on Sub to cheer things up. Damn it was hard removing the bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 1159613


Digging this big time


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Nice way to pass the time!


jsj11 said:


> Here is my heritage Tudor, bored listening to someone else's presentation.
> 
> For my 1st post ever on WUS
> View attachment 1159528


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

vhild said:


> Trying nato on Sub to cheer things up. Damn it was hard removing the bracelet!


Thats why I love lug holes!


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Another hot one (90F+/32C+) so wearing this one on a NATO...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Couldn't resist. Took the photo at my lunch break today. Look at the trendy trimmed legs


----------



## Eclipse0001 (Jul 13, 2009)

1978 ref. 1601 Datejust for me today.... It's my first Rolex!


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Back to my only Rolex.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Daytona Thursday


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

iinsic said:


> That'd be the RubberB for the Deepsea. Having the strap overlap the lugs solves the problem with the stock bracelet looking so spindly next to that massive watch head.


Thx - thats just what the DSSD needs b-)


mtb2104 said:


> ... a costly but comfortable rubber band...


Lol!

Between your posts and picking up a rubber strap for my GF's Tag Heuer Monaco yesterday, I decided to put mine on today ;-)









The look of that Rubber B strap makes me wish I had a triple-six with matte dial...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

vhild said:


> Trying nato on Sub to cheer things up.


That looks GREAT!!! Say, I've never seen a NATO with such "loops" they look round and brushed... goes well with the brushed surface of the Subs/SDs' lugs b-)
Do you have a link for the vendor please?


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

Travelller said:


> That looks GREAT!!! Say, I've never seen a NATO with such "loops" they look round and brushed... goes well with the brushed surface of the Subs/SDs' lugs b-)
> Do you have a link for the vendor please?


There you go:

Leather Watch Strap, Watch Band items in SecTime Replacement Watch Straps store on eBay!

Mind you, that nato is REALLY thick and cannot be used with the fat Rolex spring bars. Luckily they included free bars with the strap.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

^ I´m wearing exactly the same nato right now (on a modern Sub)!


----------



## Owba (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

today again my trusty Polar Explorer II


----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)

Today my new DJ II ..........


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

^Blue is the new black.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

vhild said:


> ^Blue is the new black.


Charlie: I thought 40 was the new 30.
Doctor: Tell that to your liver.
:-d


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

The lume looks pretty cool in the shadows right now


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

new to me nd loving it


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

I happened to walk past my dealer and...well, this just stuck on my wrist.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

vhild said:


> There you go... that nato is REALLY thick and cannot be used with the fat Rolex spring bars...


Thanks. Me thinks _Zulu strap_... no? I don't really relish the idea of thinner bars... :think:



vhild said:


> I happened to walk past my dealer and...well, this just stuck on my wrist.


AWESOME |> |> |> Congrats - I've been eyeballing that one for a while now... 

Today no Rolex, but my Mühle S.A.R.








(and my _"say hello to my little friend"_ GTC Plasma folder)


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

^ Thanks! Seems you can see the picture, I cannot, for some reason.

Edit: OK now.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Surprisingly, I'm not wearing a Rolex today. This arrived yesterday and I'm delighted with it. I've wanted a 39mm stainless dressy watch for awhile, but Rolex has only the Explorer (and I didn't want another black dial watch, plus I appreciate a date). I wished for a Datejust blue dial, but have soured on the 41mm size of the DJ II ... too large for my tastes.

The Skyfall Aqua Terra has the best looking shade of blue I have ever seen, quite understated except in the brightest light. And the size, at 38.5mm, is perfect. I can see there will be three watches in the regular rotation now (although the Sub-C and Daytona will not be pleased ;-)).


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

^ Gorgeous! I thought about that one too but got the 36mm Blue DJ instead.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

iinsic said:


> Surprisingly, I'm not wearing a Rolex today. This arrived yesterday and I'm delighted with it. I've wanted a 39mm stainless dressy watch for awhile, but Rolex has only the Explorer (and I didn't want another black dial watch, plus I appreciate a date). I wished for a Datejust blue dial, but have soured on the 41mm size of the DJ II ... too large for my tastes.
> 
> The Skyfall Aqua Terra has the best looking shade of blue I have ever seen, quite understated except in the brightest light. And the size, at 38.5mm, is perfect. I can see there will be three watches in the regular rotation now (although the Sub-C and Daytona will not be pleased ;-)).
> 
> ...


I have a feeling this might be my next watch. Congrats!


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

Today one very peaceful afternoon with Sherlock Holmes and Explorer II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Im home alone and dont feel like cooking so I am going to Mellow Mushroom for live music, whiskey and pizza


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Friday, relaxing and taking a break from bar prep


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rob
your new watch is freaking awesome!! Big congrats.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

... no Rolex today... it's Frogman time


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

My new fav!!!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Drove to the mountains today and met with a very good friend of mine. My most practical and most loved watch came on the journey with me.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

Still stuck on my wrist.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

While some of you are on vacation, I'm still working... But it's fun nonetheless.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful watches fellas.

Pam today and maybe a switch later for dinner and movie.


----------



## Clarky (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad to see you back around these parts, Doc!


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Waiting for lunch at the market


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

Now that´s an unexpected but classy strap!



Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful watches fellas.
> 
> Pam today and maybe a switch later for dinner and movie.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

yesterday some lights on the Danube river.. and of course blue chromalight on my Explorer II


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

During dinner, I realized my lady had her Monaco Caliber 6 on rubber, ditto with my SD, so out came the phone-cam... ;-)


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*

.... Sub 1680 ....

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

DJ "Buckley"...

I love wearing my 36 mm oysters on those colorful NATOs. It gives the watch so much understatement, style and personality. Just my thoughts... :-!










Best, Glenn


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Here with the original!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been feeling like crap, woke up with bad ear ache and very sore throat... Saw the doc, came home early with antibiotics, slept 3 hours... Just chilling tonight.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been feeling like crap, woke up with bad ear ache and very sore throat... Saw the doc, came home early with antibiotics, slept 3 hours... Just chilling tonight.


Get-well-soon


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon, Brice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thank you both


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been feeling like crap, woke up with bad ear ache and very sore throat... Saw the doc, came home early with antibiotics, slept 3 hours... Just chilling tonight.


1st, hope you feel better soon;

2nd, don't know if you have the bracelet that came w/ that Sinn but it's very nice looking!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IGotId said:


> 1st, hope you feel better soon;
> 
> 2nd, don't know if you have the bracelet that came w/ that Sinn but it's very nice looking!


Thank you. Hoping the antibiotics work quickly so I'm 100% before I go on vaca 

i do have the bracelet, it IS very nice. Just bit a bracelet guy. This Sinn strap looks and feels great on it. Ill try the bracelet though next week on vaca.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Polar Explorer II at the office today. Can't wait to try this one on the grey Phoenix Adamirale NATO.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... 5513 Sub ...

*





​


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## erreeffe (Jun 28, 2011)

Have a nice, hot, day!! b-)









R


----------



## c-dweller (Jul 1, 2013)

I've been wearing my 16600 since new exactly three years ago .. love my SD!


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)

Trying my explorer on a black Zulu today


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Brice,

Hope the meds kicked in and you are on the mend.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

The usual suspect


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

RickP said:


> Trying my explorer on a black Zulu today


try NATO´s.. IMHO, Zulu has a bit too much chunky metal rings for your 36mm Explorer..
but if you like it, it´s the way to go!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

On NATO


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

JacksonExports said:


> On NATO


thats good looking combination!  
reminds me on my 116610LN


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Going on my 2nd week of owning this. I thought at least one of my other watches would of got a least one day of wrist time since, hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been feeling like crap, woke up with bad ear ache and very sore throat... Saw the doc, came home early with antibiotics, slept 3 hours... Just chilling tonight.


Wish you speedy recovery. Take good care 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wish you speedy recovery. Take good care
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Thank you! Meds are starting to kick in toddy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Majmvt said:


> Hey Brice,
> 
> Hope the meds kicked in and you are on the mend.


|>Thanks buddy. They are starting to kick in. I'm leaving for France Tuesday so wanna be 100% f for vaca when I meet my family there


----------



## Americanlife (Dec 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Meds are starting to kick in _*toddy*_.


 It certainly looks like it. ;-) :-d


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I've had this on for about 10 days now, possibly a record for me. A wee change tomorrow.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> I've had this on for about 10 days now, possibly a record for me. A wee change tomorrow.


No wonder. Such a beauty, would wear the watch nonstop too  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T-6 before my trip to France  I can't wait to see my family. 
SubC ND today for hopefully an easy day.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> T-6 before my trip to France  I can't wait to see my family.
> SubC ND today for hopefully an easy day.


Enjoy your trip and time with the fam!

I took a rare break from this handsome devil today 







...in favor of this guy. I recently agreed to sell it, and got stiffed on payment. So, I trotted it out for work, but back to the Daytona this evening for sure.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! New-to-me 76100.


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

With clients in dif timezones and forum friends going to France, figured I needed the GMT.


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

SD, totally awesome watch....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SD for a few days.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Watching the game between Japan and Mexico, the 2nd IBAF Little Leauge World Championship, Tianmu Stadium, Taipei, Taiwan.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Exp II today and 3 more days of work only until vaca


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Lexi said:


>


FANTASTIC!!! 1680? Sorry, I'm not very well versed with Sub Dates...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Clarky (Feb 7, 2011)

Wearing the new addition


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Just added a new accessory to my GMT or should I say just lit a new accessory


----------



## jefemente (Apr 2, 2013)

This one.








Jeff


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Kings and Aces (Jul 13, 2013)

j













Vintage today! 
Cheers! ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Omega today. Actually, this would be the second day in a row. I do love this watch!


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Still on the black bay today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## indrasaj (Oct 3, 2012)

My 2 hours old explorer 2 ))


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


>


Nice SD  same thoughts, same watch  happy weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

And a nice one yourself.



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Working the road today, so the Doxa.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

425Ranger said:


> Working the road today, so the Doxa.





Brisman said:


> And a nice one yourself.


Thanks a lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice Lug Hole SD, and the others are crackers too.



425Ranger said:


> Working the road today, so the Doxa.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Bit mixed up here . Great shot 425Ranger. Like the watch far left  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

TOG


Sent via Telepathy


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

The usual, during the Canicule...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## indrasaj (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## c-dweller (Jul 1, 2013)

TGIF


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Shot from last night which I intend to replicate in about 4 hours.


----------



## Turpe (Jan 2, 2011)

Still being a 'one-watch guy'.

1680 Red from 1972, with a Rolex T19 service crystal.

HAGWE to all.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

A little something different with my 14060M. Happy Friday, all!


----------



## fisherman_nl (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Transitional small block with Rolex crown and case back 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Lagunatic, shot 12:21PM California time. 7/26/2013


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Wash day, Friday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

oh well... i brought her home eventually


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic, these pics are killing me. Has to be the white dial now, love the look.

The lume looks blue, there's been some comments that it's green.

Whats the story?



mtb2104 said:


> oh well... i brought her home eventually
> 
> View attachment 1169867


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still the SD and my best mate Basil.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Fantastic, these pics are killing me. Has to be the white dial now, love the look.
> 
> The lume looks blue, there's been some comments that it's green.
> 
> Whats the story?


What do you think? 

My black and white


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Still the SD and my best mate Basil.


Your mate Basil looks bit like Tintin's Snowy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome dog!

Started the day with the one in the middle...



Then moved on to the SubC for the rest of the day/evening


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am switching to the Sinn 358 50th Anniversary Jubilaum on Phoenix nato to get stuff done around here before my trip then the Rolex Explorer II to go to the mall run last minute errands and grab a bite.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

it's easy to understand why so many people are so deeply in love with this one after owning it...

uber comfort and accuracy (almost spot on according to my atomic GShock!)

Not really a fan of the cyclops but the white dial seems to smoothen the experience a little :-!


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

2fast4u said:


> View attachment 1170949





2fast4u said:


> View attachment 1170950





2fast4u said:


> View attachment 1170951





2fast4u said:


> View attachment 1170952





2fast4u said:


> View attachment 1170953





2fast4u said:


> View attachment 1170954


So you're saying you are wearing all of the today? Or is it a SOTC??


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)

All of the month


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

After more than a week with my new Skyfall AT, I've come back to this beauty:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iinsic said:


> After more than a week with my new Skyfall AT, I've come back to this beauty:
> 
> View attachment 1171218
> View attachment 1171217


Oh wow! That's hot!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, great photos too, Rob:-!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oh yeah, great photos too, Rob:-!


Thanks, Brice! Funny thing ... after wearing the 38.5mm AT all week and switching to the ostensibly 40mm Daytona, there did not seem to be much difference. Sure, the Sub-C seems a lot bigger than the Daytona, but I always ascribed that to the Sub's maxi case. So out came the calipers and ... the Daytona actually is 38mm (not counting the crown guards)! With the crown guards the case is 42mm. The only way I can figure they came up with 40mm was by averaging the case diameter with and without the crown guards. :think:

Of course, it does not matter at all to me. With the big crown and pushers, the watch is perfectly sized. Two more mm would bulk the case up too much for my tastes. Still, it is interesting that the watch's diameter is a nominal diameter, not actual.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 7/28/2013


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

My SD and me @a local lake, trying to cool down in this EU-wide heatwave... b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EXP II went for a swim too today


----------



## jaytwism (Jan 1, 2012)

Put my Ref. 5500 on a Jurgens Mesh


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

TOG today


Sent via Telepathy


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Flying with my EXP II


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Last day at the office before vaca


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Started with this...









But now I am back, as always, to the Pelagos.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Which one are you bringing for the trip?

loving my time with the EXP II... It has been 2 full days but still spot on... Amazing watch



Jeep99dad said:


> Last day at the office before vaca


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

You know... I never liked watches with white faces... Then I saw this on... Good looking Explorer!



Jeep99dad said:


> Last day at the office before vaca


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Which one are you bringing for the trip?
> 
> loving my time with the EXP II... It has been 2 full days but still spot on... Amazing watch


I am taking the Rolex Exp II on the wrist, the Sinn 358 and Seiko solar Chrono in a travel case, my Riseman attached toy backpack and several 20/22mm straps. That's it. 3 + the G which always travels with me. I almost even didn't pack the Sinn at first. All others went to the safe this morning


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am taking the Rolex Exp II on the wrist, the Sinn 358 and Seiko solar Chrono in a travel case, my Riseman attached toy backpack and several 20/22mm straps. That's it. 3 + the G which always travels with me. I almost even didn't pack the Sinn at first. All others went to the safe this morning


Have a great one!


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

'63 gilt w summer NATO


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Went with the go-to on this fine July day


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

That would be the key to my humidor.....what a great combo......


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waiting to board the flight to Munich sitting on the floor browsing the forums


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Waiting to board the flight to Munich sitting on the floor browsing the forums


CLT to Munich to France? I'm guessing your family's home is in eastern France.... :think:

Have a great trip, Brice! :-!


----------



## fforte393 (Sep 8, 2010)

wearing my vintage Big Oyster Precision, 6424 have a look!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

My official timekeeper for day 1 of the bar exam today.

Aftermath involves Guinness Foreign Extra Stout...


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Getting the itch to put the GMT back onto a strap, but for now the bracelet.


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

MickCollins1916 said:


> View attachment 1173709
> 
> My official timekeeper for day 1 of the bar exam today.
> 
> Aftermath involves Guinness Foreign Extra Stout...


Great watch, great beer. Good luck with the bar..


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Waiting to board the flight to Munich sitting on the floor browsing the forums


Hey Brice, don't forget to bring us back souvenirs.....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still the SD.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Mark020 (Feb 8, 2012)

REDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

today again my trusty Polar Explorer II


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

This one today:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic!



Mark020 said:


> REDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome Mark020


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

A new/old one for me








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Very, very nice. Great pick up, these are pretty hard to get these days and the prices are up there for a good one.

Congratulations, I envy you.



lhanddds said:


> A new/old one for me
> View attachment 1174989
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

A little reflection of the sunset


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been wearing this all week:


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Very, very nice. Great pick up, these are pretty hard to get these days and the prices are up there for a good one.
> 
> Congratulations, I envy you.


Thanks Donald, I have been watching these a long time and finally decided they aren't getting any cheaper. Let go of 2 Rolex that weren't getting much wrist time. That's probably a first, 2 Rolex for 1 Tudor!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

what a beautiful sunny morning it was today!


----------



## TomTom17 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

SD on NATO. I had some luck today and found a similar-looking belt...


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

rockmastermike said:


>


Mike... That strap.... :drooooool:

Good call. :thumbup:


----------



## skprd13 (May 31, 2013)

Got my sweet bluesy on today Aug 1, 2013! |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

The usual, while making ceviche!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy weekend, all!


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Counting it down to when I can clip and light. Soon my brothers.....


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Wash day, Friday. Photos shot 8/2/2013


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Milgauss


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Better pic








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend guys


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystal Cove State Beach, Newport Beach, California.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Flying back after a week stay in HK... And a new Rolex is opening after immigration...

I am sort of glad that it is not open yet.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

miss the big boy


----------



## fforte393 (Sep 8, 2010)

S.L said:


>


Orange strap is awesome on that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Crescent Bay Point Park, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## yoshi27 (Oct 21, 2012)

My Heritage Chrono:


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Tudor BB


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Easylink with 5mm extension is nice, but Glidelock with 2mm incremental extension is nicer b-)

Deep Explorer II? :-d


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## fforte393 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## akfd (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 8/4/2013.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Another hot day here best spent in / close-to the water-front :-!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

S.L said:


>


1st Rolex I have seen on ISOfrane. That orange looks very cool. Nice job.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

tried a friend's LV... does this count?


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

7928 '66! I like the silver writing and the gilt chapter is great in combination with the patina!

I love this watch... ;-)









Best! Glenn


----------



## akfd (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Medphred said:


>


I'm missing something... :thumbup:

Cheers,
Fores Tone


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a very nice day, everyone!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

back to the big boy today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I initially wanted a Black dial Explorer II, but after seeing all the great photos on here of the white dial I changed my mind.

So, this is new to my collection, parted with a couple of vintage for it but it was worth it.

It looks so much bigger than my Z Serial SD.

All the best.

Donald


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

This watch is here to impress/stay.

The real thing looks sooooo much better than photos.

Wear in good health! 



Brisman said:


> I initially wanted a Black dial Explorer II, but after seeing all the great photos on here of the white dial I changed my mind.
> 
> So, this is new to my collection, parted with a couple of vintage for it but it was worth it.
> 
> ...


----------



## indrasaj (Oct 3, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I initially wanted a Black dial Explorer II, but after seeing all the great photos on here of the white dial I changed my mind.
> 
> So, this is new to my collection, parted with a couple of vintage for it but it was worth it.
> 
> ...


You finally bought it! Congratulations! Its an awesome watch


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

lmcgbaj said:


> 1st Rolex I have seen on ISOfrane. That orange looks very cool. Nice job.


Here's another one for you then, 










But today I'm still enjoying the 216570 on orange Iso,


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

finaly done! 
3D origami Koi Fish and Explorer II Polar


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Lots of effort there!



FiXilVer said:


> finaly done!
> 3D origami Koi Fish and Explorer II Polar
> View attachment 1180569
> 
> View attachment 1180570


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

The fish is awesome. 

Jeannie


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Nothing beats a nato strap in the heat! Great looking combo!


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> I initially wanted a Black dial Explorer II, but after seeing all the great photos on here of the white dial I changed my mind.
> 
> So, this is new to my collection, parted with a couple of vintage for it but it was worth it.
> 
> ...


Donald, that looks great. I've been looking at these a while. If I add a modern Rolex to my group, I think this will be it. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Again the 7928 today! I never get tired of this one... 









Best! Glenn


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

@*mtb2104*
@*GinGinD*

Thank You!

it is easier than it looks, but it is very time comsuming to make all the paper triangles, which are the "stones" to build every 3D origami.
It took me 3 days ( couple of hours everytime.. )
but it is a gift and in that case the invested time and effort has another value..


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Becoming the standard combo. Cigar and GMT.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Glenn-BE said:


> 7928 '66! I love this watch...


I love it too :-!



Brisman said:


> ...Explorer II ... this is new to my collection, parted with a couple of vintage for it but it was worth it. It looks so much bigger than my Z Serial SD. http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/08/06/e2edajy5.jpg


Congrats to you |> I certainly hope that the "couple of vintage" did not include any Subs (Rolex or Tudor)... :think: Well at least the SD is safe for now... ;-)



S.L said:


> ...still enjoying the 216570 on orange Iso...


can't say that isofrane works for me but your photographs certainly do - awesome shots sir |>|>|>



Glenn-BE said:


> Again the 7928 today! I never get tired of this one...


How could one ever get tired of such a grail


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Been out for awhile during a massive career move but still find time for the sub


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Dana Point, California.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my new Explorer, the Blue lume on these is fantastic and size wise they are spot on.

I parted with my Omega flightmaster and my Tudor Sub 7016 for this watch, I'm happy with the result.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

after the big diver boy, comes the gentle explorer :-d


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## rjstuf001 (Jul 21, 2011)

1971 Rolex Datejust









Never thought I'd go under 40mm but I just fell in love with this vintage piece.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Brisman said:


> ... parted with my ... *Tudor Sub 7016* for this watch...


sniff...


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day :-!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

trying to decide which for the long weekend 















EXP II pops, DSSD shines.... hmmm


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing my new Explorer, the Blue lume on these is fantastic and size wise they are spot on.
> 
> I parted with my Omega flightmaster and my Tudor Sub 7016 for this watch, I'm happy with the result.


Congrats on the new watch, lovely.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

decided to play with some colours...  (well it's a looong weekend for me anyway)


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Clarky (Feb 7, 2011)

It has been hard to get this one off my wrist since I bought it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ytk (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Ytk said:


>


Well that shot just raised the bar... AWESOME b-) |> :-!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Travelller said:


> Well that shot just raised the bar... AWESOME b-) |> :-!


ya... now I need to travel to the nearest beach to get a good shot


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

explore some beers :-d


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Ytk said:


>


Absolutely beautiful shot.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## EDT3 (Apr 19, 2011)

Camelback Mountain in the background.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Special performance of Seussical by the 12.14 Foundation in Newtown CT


----------



## Outkast (Jun 2, 2012)

Green today......


----------



## Tedzone (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## anothernewphone (Jul 4, 2012)

Sea-Dweller


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my new Explorer. Have a good one.


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

16018...


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Tudor BB on Zulu today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## KXL (Jan 12, 2008)

This is the first "expensive" watch I ever bought. Had to send it back twice until I got the bezel as I hate the Tachymeter scale they normally come with. I gave it to my son when he went to college---but he's in Afghanistan so I'm "taking care of it" for him.;-)


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy Monday all


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. Photos shot 8/11/2013

91 photos


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Same old


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> explore some beers :-d
> 
> View attachment 1184016


Bavarian


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today we are back at my parents home in Marcillac (countryside) and have some shopping to do for souvenirs, photos to take in the village and by the waterfall. 
I'll wear the explorer again. It has been on my wrist 80% of the time in France, the Sinn 15% and G 5%. 
The Exp was in its element swimming in the sea and on the boat. 
I really enjoyed it


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Traveling,


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Tudortastic Tuesday


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

I am not traveling but my clients are. Two continents calls for the GMT.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Last breakfast at my parents' place, croissant and coffee with view on the vineyards on the hill. 
It'll be the Explorer again, kinda wondering if I need another watch ;-) ??


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Last breakfast at my parents' place, croissant and coffee with view on the vineyards on the hill.
> It'll be the Explorer again, kinda wondering if I need another watch ;-) ??


Very cool shot. Where is it? France is simply beautiful. So many great spots and can't count them all but have to mention the Bretagne and then the St Jean de Luz, Biarritz, Bayonne coastline. Loving it


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am feeling the same.... why why why?



Jeep99dad said:


> It'll be the Explorer again, kinda wondering if I need another watch ;-) ??


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm starting to think about this as well.








Originally Posted by *Jeep99dad* 
It'll be the Explorer again, kinda wondering if I need another watch ;-) ??



mtb2104 said:


> I am feeling the same.... why why why?


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> It'll be the Explorer again, kinda wondering if I need another watch ;-) ??





mtb2104 said:


> I am feeling the same.... why why why?





Brisman said:


> I'm starting to think about this as well.


Why think about another watch when you have a great one already? You guys are all sick! (tongue firmly in cheek)

Of course its probably the same reason we all look at other women even if we're married...


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Medphred said:


> Why think about another watch when you have a great one already? You guys are all sick! (tongue firmly in cheek)
> 
> Of course its probably the same reason we all look at other women even if we're married...


OK all you guys with the EXP II. I was watching the Yankees game ( now just stop that, it was on at the cigar club) and I saw at least 2 EXP II's during fan close ups. You all are killin me. I am soooo happy with my GMT M2 , didn't think I would ever get another Rolie, but all you guys are killin me.....must resist.... By the way I am wearing my GMT.


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

The Polar today


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

with scarred EXPII today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munich, Germany 0925 and waiting for our flight to Charlotte. We woke up at 4:30 and girls are all lying down half asleep  I may go check out the Rolex, Longines, Zenith... Watches to kill time ;-)I'm wearing the Explorer again


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> I am feeling the same.... why why why?


Maybe it's just temporary as I've been away from the forums mostly and this away from
enablers and watch news and sales forums


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Maybe it's just temporary as I've been away from the forums mostly and this away from
> enablers and watch news and sales forums


haha but it's the exact opposite for me... have been checking out tons of forums and pictures of new/old watches :-d

well only time will tell ;-)


----------



## gdigenis (Aug 4, 2012)

Last night at the black sabbath concert in Toronto.


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)

Put the bracelet back on the Explorer today after trying a couple of different straps. The bracelets getting quite badly worn now though, if you look close you can see one of the link pins showing!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

This, straight thru the weekend




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Friday desk shot.


----------



## godzillablues (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jamesreabrookes (Feb 7, 2013)

All day every day


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

gone riding


----------



## Outkast (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't understand the finger pointing with 50 pictures.

What am I missing?


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Outkast said:


> I don't understand the finger pointing with 50 pictures.
> 
> What am I missing?


Nothing.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner Date


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Taking a tram ride with my SD:


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

mew88 said:


> The Polar today


I love the older series Exp II. As much as the new one is fab I actually prefer the 40mm case of the older iteration. No doubt a minority view!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bhall41 said:


> Taking a tram ride with my SD:
> 
> View attachment 1192252


Very nice! I miss my SD

is that a Barbour jacket?


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very nice! I miss my SD
> 
> is that a Barbour jacket?


Cheers. Yep it is a Barbour - picked it up in London when I was last there.


----------



## juicemd (Dec 28, 2012)

Wearing my new Tudor Pelagos.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Out with my bicycle today


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## TomTom17 (Apr 2, 2011)

My Rolex 16610 + beer...Greeting from Slovakia (not Slovenia) :-D


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC ND (first time in 3 weeks) for lunch with the family and birthday shopping for our oldest.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Trying a little different strap whilst the bracelet has been sent off for a refurb in Hong Kong


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just bought this baby for the Mrs but she thinks it is too small for her. Someone please comment and tell her it is more than big enough. Thanks


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

jsj11 said:


> Just bought this baby for the Mrs but she thinks it is too small for her. Someone please comment and tell her it is more than big enough. Thanks


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

1675...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all. I am having breakfast with Zoé while everyone else is still sleeping  I need to go run errands next. 
I'm wearing the SubC for church and hopefully BBQ with all out girls and their husband/boyfriend for the oldest two if the weather allows! Been raining for two straight months here it seems :-(

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 8/18/2013


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

bhall41 said:


> View attachment 1193561


Lol, unfortunately I am serious. She wanted a Big watch and for some reason she thinks the Air King is not big enough. I told her she would look like a clown with anything bigger but, you know women.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

jsj11 said:


> Lol, unfortunately I am serious. She wanted a Big watch and for some reason she thinks the Air King is not big enough. I told her she would look like a clown with anything bigger but, you know women.


Let her try a DSSD or YMII then


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been wearing my Explorer for a while now, still loving it.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

jsj11 said:


> Lol, unfortunately I am serious. She wanted a Big watch and for some reason she thinks the Air King is not big enough. I told her she would look like a clown with anything bigger but, you know women.


Well in that case.... The watch is definitely NOT too small for her!

By conventional standards I suggest that the Air King is in fact too big for her based on the photos you posted (albeit photos taken close up make a watch appear larger than it does in real life). The lugs for one thing overhang her wrist. Of course I am aware of the current big watch trend for ladies. I agree with you - any bigger would look clownish on her slender wrist.


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't like lug overhang.

Jeannie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking off my first full work week since vaca with the SubC!
Have a great Monday.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Root beer Monday


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner Date


----------



## racerx45 (Nov 1, 2012)

This was yesterday at the Rolex Monterey Motorsports Reunion , with Niki Lauda's 1976 Ferrari 312 T2 going thru the Corkscrew at Laguna Seca


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Unusually for me, wearing my GMT at work today:


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Exp II at the office today


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

what do you think?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1195754


Looking good on the NATO!









Root beer again today...


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

The Pelagos. Soon to be available in the US for those looking for one


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

This.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

antitesis said:


> The Pelagos. Soon to be available in the US for those looking for one
> 
> View attachment 1195820


Whats the date when they will be available in the US? 
Wonder what they'll go for here


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Another Tudortastic Tuesday...


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Tudor is already listing the AD in different states and CA already have two ADs carrying them. So I think it's a matter of time until all the ADs carry them.



Jeep99dad said:


> Whats the date when they will be available in the US?
> Wonder what they'll go for here


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi everybody, 
I'm finally joining this little club. 
Earlier today I received by mail my first Tudor! 
Very exciting! 
Tudor Pelagos 
See you around 





Roberto


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## godzillablues (Jun 5, 2012)

Um, yeah so my next foray into Rolex ownership came sooner than expected, a Sea Dweller of similar vintage (1996) to my recently acquired Sub (1992) cropped up on a website I frequent, didn't have the necessary funds spare but did have a few watches I was looking to shift and agreed a trade.....very happy, owning the pair with same looks....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex subC for hump day. Been dragging since I got back, looking forward to Friday already


----------



## TomTom17 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

My new everyday wearer, newly purchased following a trade. I'm a happy man.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

SubC


----------



## Jacek Kozubek (Aug 22, 2013)

Rolex 6265 (pic taken with Iphone 5 and edited with Instagram)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Explorer II bag headed to work


----------



## Sergi0 (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful watches and pictures! Amazing, makes me want to buy a Rolex.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Roberto


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Back to the GMT


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Great watch, congratulations.

Out of curiosity, what did you trade?



bhall41 said:


> My new everyday wearer, newly purchased following a trade. I'm a happy man.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Tudor heritage on a mesh


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

So glad it's Friday, and I'm celebrating with my Explorer II.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

after rotating the Sinn and Omega for a week or so, back to the SD


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Great watch, congratulations.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what did you trade?


Cheers. Really loving the Exp II so far. In mint condition so like buying a new watch. I traded my Sea Dweller and DateJust, with some cash my way


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

SubMUFC

















Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## thompsac25 (Aug 23, 2013)

I could look at these pics all day! Beautiful pieces. Makes me REALLY want to buy one now.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Out with the family 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

Tudor BB & coffee


----------



## zenithjaeger (Dec 1, 2012)

this one for me


----------



## Dale Vito (Apr 6, 2006)

wow... that's a lot of pictures! I could've done with one or two, but the watch is great.

here's one (1!) picture of the one I'm wearing today.. 1956 Datejust



Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Roberto


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Civilized Submariner









Sent from a guy wearing a watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Errands, PO, Krav... G 5500 LE this morning


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This beauty just landed this morning after the seller agreed to sell it back to me yesterday  I had sold it to him in June 2011 and been wanting it back for some time ;-)









But I put it on an Isofrane strap for a hot afternoon. I like this for the summer


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 8/25/2013


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Superlative Chronometer 

























Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## vintagehartmann (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub C to start the week


----------



## tanalasta (Aug 26, 2013)

First post on these forums... finally decided to purchase a Rolex after many years of wanting the Submariner as a daily watch. I alternate it with the Omega Aqua Terra 8500 ... But here is today's wear!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Rolex Submariner Date








This day's fixture

Sent from a guy wearing a watch.


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

My GMT Master on black leather and black faded to grey/blue Insert! I like it!










Best! Glenn


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Roberto


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going home for an unusually early dinner as I have Krav at 9:10pm at the new place :-( then a late walk with my pups 
So I'll wear the G 5500 Anniversary LE For the evening


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice watches! I need another Pelagos
i was gonna wear my explorer II today but then this one caught my attention as I opened the watchbox 
sorry. 
Bronze Polluce


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On the left


----------



## Tasopappas1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Gmt blnr








Loving all those whiteface explorers all of a sudden


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to the EXPII


----------



## Dale Vito (Apr 6, 2006)

another day, another datejust.. 1963 1603


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II at the office today and remembering the good times in Port Camargue, France where the Exp II went everywhere with me


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Today is my 2 favorite watches day. Starting with my PO and then will be switching to my GMT M2


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy hump day...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tasopappas1 said:


> Loving all those whiteface explorers all of a sudden


Get it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

this new arrival tonight.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Exp ii with suit:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nearly a month now wearing this watch, a record for me.

Just can't take it off.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been searching for a decent brown(ish) NATO - was hoping to find a simple brown-white-brown, brown-black-brown, or something to that extent and after hitting up the usual suspects, came away with nada... :-s

I did find a brown-off-white-green-red one, had it on this morning on the way to work but couldn't wait to get it off - looks like something from the 80s Gucci collection... :roll:

Fortunately I found this rather unique "copper-colored" strap that will work... |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Nearly a month now wearing this watch, a record for me.
> 
> Just can't take it off.


It's a phenomenal watch.  since I got mine I've been contemplating selling the SubC


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Take the big boy out for some fresh air


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MickyD (Dec 3, 2008)

picked this up this morning, time to update my sig


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

The SubC for today. Hopefully the DSSD by the end of next week.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

I just picked up this vintage blue Oysterdate in amazing condition. I thought it was going to be too small but it's just right.


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Great watches all!!

This evening I changed my Speedy for my rocked Tudor 7928...










Some other guys that like leather straps on their Submariners?

Best! Glenn

Edit: typo


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

A different shade of blue for the weekend:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Two arrivals tonight, the Smith PRS 68 and the much discussed Bremont SM500! Wow am I glad I bought the Bremont, I'm in love. Stunning piece  sorry it is not a Rolex again but wanted to share with you. I am impressed.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Two arrivals tonight, the Smith PRS 68 and the much discussed Bremont SM500! Wow am I glad I bought the Bremont, I'm in love. Stunning piece  sorry it is not a Rolex again but wanted to share with you. I am impressed.


Awesome bremont. I would have chose that over the own also. I love that Iwc too. Does that bremont have the hardened case like damasko?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Glenn-BE said:


> Some other guys that like leather straps on their Submariners?


Oh yes...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you! Yes hardened SS case. Beauty too!


sdelcegno said:


> Awesome bremont. I would have chose that over the own also. I love that Iwc too. Does that bremont have the hardened case like damasko?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

This one 









Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Explorer, Explorer again.

I think the SD might be out the door and looking at reducing my collection somewhat.


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Oh yes...


Great Tudor and leather strap, I like it!

Best! Glenn


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Glenn-BE said:


> Great Tudor and leather strap, I like it!
> 
> Best! Glenn


Thanks!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hard to resist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Explorer, Explorer again.
> 
> I think the SD might be out the door and looking at reducing my collection somewhat.


Funny enough the Explorer II kinda did the same thing. Both have the modern maxi new cases and are great but I am more drown to the Exp II and was contemplating selling the the SubC. Or trading it for a SD. Miss my SD a lot.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What's with finger pointing shots lately?  just curious


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the awesome Supermarine today. I was wow'd by the watch from the first second out of the box |>


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Blacked out today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Explorer, Explorer again.
> 
> I think the SD might be out the door and looking at reducing my collection somewhat.


Very very nice


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

No finger pointing today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fisherman_nl (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still in Fayetteville and enjoying a free hot breakfast at the hotel


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Took another long look at this Polarized creature at the local pound.

























Would it beat out the Speedy or SubC for wrist time? The answer to this question last time I considered this beauty was, "No". But my mind remains open as time passes...so.


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)

A recent arrival..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

soaking.fused said:


> Took another long look at this Polarized creature at the local pound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine does


----------



## kvelertak (Dec 1, 2012)

Finally, first Rolex. This one is staying with me until I wither away!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@Downer: Beautiful shots of the eminently desirable Tudor Black Bay.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 9/1/2013.







Photos of Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. 9/1/2013


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Cracking photos, nice one and awesome watch.

Cheers



downer said:


> A recent arrival..


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still in Fayetteville and enjoying a free hot breakfast at the hotel


Should have let me know. I'd have joined you. 

Jeannie


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Cracking photos, nice one and awesome watch.


Ditto - fantastic photography :-! and one really beautiful watch b-)

I ordered a bunch of NATO straps recently and although not my favorite color-combo, I had to throw in a "Bond" on the order... put it on Friday and used it over the weekend as well.
...oddly enough, compared to all my other NATOs this strap was incredibly thin... (and long, way too long) almost worrying me... :think: on the other hand, it doesn't raise the watch as much. Still, the normal NATOs are Goldilocks territory, not too thin but not as thick as Zulu straps... think I'll stick with them ;-)


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Relaxing on the last day of Summer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GinGinD said:


> Should have let me know. I'd have joined you.
> 
> Jeannie


Had no idea you lived in the area.  Just left Fort Bragg and headed home


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Had no idea you lived in the area.  Just left Fort Bragg and headed home


 Yep. It's home. My dad retired out of Bragg.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Luv that sub^

Oyster Perpetual


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I will enjoy this Pepsi tomorrow (Tuesday):



Enjoy your Tuesday . . .

Capt. Serdal​


----------



## emale (Jun 9, 2008)

SD for today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

The Daytona wound up staying on my wrist throughout the holiday weekend ... and it's still there. :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


> Luv that sub^
> 
> Oyster Perpetual
> View attachment 1210023


wow!!! Stunning 
what's the case size?


----------



## Nakmuay (May 3, 2013)

It's still summer here in Ottawa, but I do see some snowflakes in the air... 

















This is undoubtedly one of the most comfortable and enjoyable watches I've ever worn.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Daytona today


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)




----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> wow!!! Stunning
> what's the case size?


That is a very attractive watch, I believe it's 36mm


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> wow!!! Stunning
> what's the case size?


It is a 36mm, same case as new datejust. It is basically a datejust without date and some of the bling.
Thanks jeepdad


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Waiting to Explore the office:


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Rusty427 said:


> Luv that sub^
> 
> Oyster Perpetual
> View attachment 1210023


Great watch! I love the blue dial. I have been tempted by that watch for quite some time.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex ExpII


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Usual GMT MII and required cigar What a beautiful day in the NE


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wearing my Sub right now! Here she is with a few of her stablemates... PAM 0165 and a Vostok 1967 limited addition. Cheers, Jon


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

For a raining Thursday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll alternate between these two as I try to decide whether to keep the subC or trade it for a SD!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

14060m. Love this watch.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

still rockin my summer NATO / '63 GMT comb. while catching the last hazy warm days of summertime.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Waiting for my date:


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

DaBaeker said:


> still rockin my summer NATO / '63 GMT comb. while catching the last hazy warm days of summertime.


Beautiful GMT! I love my 16750. I'm not 100% convinced by that strap combination - IMHO a plain Nato would look better with the beautiful Pepsi bezel, e.g. Navy blue or sand.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

planning for a full digital week with a transplanted 56XX (5610SD heart + 5600E case)

love the additional contrast of gold background :-!

just hope I can restrict myself from reaching for the Rolex :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> planning for a full digital week with a transplanted 56XX (5610SD heart + 5600E case)
> 
> love the additional contrast of gold background :-!
> 
> ...


Very nice. Welcome and glad to see another G- shock fella here. Same as Jeep99dad  Here my latest acquisition NOS from last Saturday


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

The usual...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

One of the finalists of the 2013 GPHG!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice G's fellas!!
TGIF. Wearing my Supermarine today. I shipped my Rolex SubC to a new home this morning :-( but have another Rolex coming in tomorrow


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

Normal day off... Starting off with a "G" (GW-5000 1JF, with a bracelet) for the gym. Will put the GMT on later.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

For the workday








And for a casual dinner this evening


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

old standby '79. When I want to wear a plain SS I always go for this first. I have a hard time giving wrist time to my other half dozen vintage beauties because this always fits the bill. Hits the spot so to speak. I know a lot of guys think this is an 'old man's' watch and boring but understated and accurate always is in style:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

another day without Rolex. Staggering 1000m depth rating. Happy weekend guys


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been wearing this watch for quite a while now, for me that is.

It's a fantastic watch and I'll be hanging on to it.

I'm going to have a change tomorrow and give the others a go.

Quick question, if you owned one Explorer II, would you consider having both a black dial and white dial or are they just too similar?

Check out my other thread and tell me what you would do.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

DaBaeker said:


> old standby '79. When I want to wear a plain SS I always go for this first. I have a hard time giving wrist time to my other half dozen vintage beauties because this always fits the bill. Hits the spot so to speak. I know a lot of guys think this is an 'old man's' watch and boring but understated and accurate always is in style:


Beautiful watch! I love silver dial DateJusts with silver dials and stick markers - such a classic look. Not one bit an old man's watch IMO!


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Watching the footy. Tense. The Australian election tally not so much.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

bhall41 said:


> Watching the footy. Tense. The Australian election tally not so much.


If only the Wallabies could win as convincingly as the Libs.

Unfortunately, as both a Wallabies and ALP supporter, it's been a very long night.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

This guy to the kids soccer game


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

The less said about the footy (AFL) the better!


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sub by the Lake


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oh yeah! It's back!!!!!!!!!! :rock:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Froggy Sunday. Great day all


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller to start the day, church then Jade's game


----------



## marzen (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice watches!!!! my 16610 is not worthy enough to show up on here.


----------



## jackdfd (Jan 20, 2012)

Dallas Fire/Navy Chief
Rolex Explorer II 
Lüm-Tec M26, SCB1


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Monarch Beach Golf Links*, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 9/8/2013


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 9/8/2013.


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller at the office. Have a great week.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Something different from the Explorer for a while.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Lagunatic, love the elephants! Don't remember seeing you post them before.

If I might make a suggestion--fewer pictures per post would make it easier to appreciate them. Right now you're putting up so many it's a little overwhelming.

Jeannie


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveenay (Jun 2, 2013)

GinGinD said:


> Lagunatic, love the elephants! Don't remember seeing you post them before.
> 
> If I might make a suggestion--fewer pictures per post would make it easier to appreciate them. Right now you're putting up so many it's a little overwhelming.
> 
> Jeannie


I agree 100%. Nice pictures but a bit too many.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

On another new strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Giving the Rolex Explorer II some well deserved wrist time


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

THC for me again, have a great day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> THC for me again, have a great day.


i love this watch  great pic too.|>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman it is


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Tuesday Sep. 10...


----------



## Nakmuay (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Nakmuay (May 3, 2013)

Brisman said:


> THC for me again, have a great day.


Stunner! As much as I like the new blue THC, I feel it's more of a "summer" watch look, this one however could be worn on any occasion and still look great


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Had to put my beautiful SD away for a few days... :-s
...but I think you'll let me slide when you see why... :think:

Enjoying my 233 along with a little souvenir...









from my long weekend in Firenze...


















;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Very cool! congrats on the 233!!

Switch to the awesome Bremont Supermarine 500 for the evening


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Root beer by day







B&M Capeland S by night


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

16220 on leather.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Relaxing


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## foxmulder (Oct 25, 2012)

this one


----------



## stergios (Feb 11, 2006)

Really tempted to wear them ''Castro style''...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a good one.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Back on its bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bremont Supermarine 500 at the office today. The more I wear it, the more I appreciate it, the beautiful case and dial details.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Wind_Talker (Sep 5, 2013)

Wearing both of 'em diving tool watches today


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I am a liar since I am not actually wearing this today.

Sorry for all the pics but this is the only way I can manage my files and get my pics uploaded through WUS for a sales post.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

For the rest of the day and for tomorrow:

























Have a great day!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm going with my 5513 in the AM


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller today. Love this watch.


----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

Rolex Sub C No Date today.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The problem of spending lots of time with one watch is that you end up looking for the ultimate one... The GW-5000... The square that will outlast myself









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> The problem of spending lots of time with one watch is that you end up looking for the ultimate one... The GW-5000... The square that will outlast myself


Mine says hello.

I put it on a bracelet, and it wears VERY comfortable.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Needed that:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the THC.

Friday night here, having a Stella.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy Friday the 13th...










On the wrist for the F13th...


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeep Dad,

What pushed you over the edge with the SubC in favor of the SeaDweller? When you first got the SubC I know you said it was your favorite piece and was going to be staying for a long time and now it's gone what gives?


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)

New addition:


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Moved the office outside.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Pelagos 


Roberto


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Wash day Friday in Laguna Niguel, California.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

14060 for Saturday. Snapped a couple of macros by tricking my camera phone as I waited for the family @ Costco:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Saturday is Frogman Day. Great weekend to all.
















[ HK FSD Diving unit ]


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Fired up this old beauty, great case back as well.

Bucherer Super Compressor from 1971.

A nice way to bring up my 3000th post, it's been fun and a great bunch of folks around here.

Wishing all the best to you and your families, have a good one.

Donald


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Taking Zoé to her dance class then stop by the coffee shop with the Polar Explorer II on the wrist this morning


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Medphred said:


>


You might wanna add that it's a pretty poor fake ?


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)

2-Liner. So versatile. Woke up, put it on, cut the grass with it, took my daughter swimming with it, heading out to a gig with it now. Brilliant.


----------



## gdigenis (Aug 4, 2012)

Always on my wrist 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Greetings from France, guys and gals. Checking in, been awhile (my fault, not yours, and please know that: serious business going on not to mention checking out my NEW SUB-C, in the Mediterranean and Red Sea, detailed review PLUS TONS OF PICS to follow, promise and no worries!!!). Meantime, teaser I know (stay tuned, folks: like I said, tons of pics, a bit chilly right now to go swimming/snorkeling/diving, but you know, not the only watch of course I brought on my extended vacation/business trip). So, what else did I bring? Why, I'm FLYING! And so, that said, on my wrist today...

.








Cheers!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Pelagos 

Roberto


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Going deep today. Great Sunday to all.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ending the "digital week" and preparing for Monday with the Explorer II


----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

It may rain this afternoon. My Sub C should help me dodge the drops.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Sea Dweller


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Daytona on a gorgeous morning at the beach!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

This


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of the actual gate they used in the opening scenes of the television series The Real Housewives of Orange County in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. Photos shot 9/15/2013.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 9/15/2013


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Biker hangout Cooks Corner in Trabuco Canyon, California. 9/15/2013


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Orange County Harley Davidson, Irvine, California. 9/15/2013


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

New strap @ the pediatrician


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I feel like I am betraying my Daytona today...but decided to bust this guy out.


----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

My Sub C to help me get through a blue Monday morning.


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

and my girlfriend with her morning tea. Great day to all.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II maxi case on my hairy wrist 
have a great day!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

My strategy is to allow my Sub C to keep me afloat during Hump Day!


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

My GMT MII and a Curivari.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

and my G today. Great Wednesday guys


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

My old oysterquartz.


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On leather nato


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sea Dweller today at the office, my favorite Rolex so far


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Wednesday 9/18...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bronimo for the evening


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Today:


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

hee hee


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the Sea Dweller again to far at the office for a day packed with meetings.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent via Telepathy


----------



## Nodelicious (Jul 15, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bronimo again tonight


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

Nodelicious said:


>


Massive coolness factor!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bremont Supermarine on SNPR bridle leather 
TGIF


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

Tudor Chronautic. Lovely piece, if uncommon.


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Enjoying my Pepsi in the sun, on the tram:


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switch to the Explorer II bag headed to work


This is my other grail watch, it is Spectacular! congrats Brice!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Froggy today. Great weekend!


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Remember now how much you love that SD, Brisman? You don't really want an Omeega now, do you?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

It's a beautiful Saturday for some root beer and Alden #8 shell cordovan Indy boots.


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

Haven't been able to post in this thread for a while--but just got my Tudor Sub back from service:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It landed


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Playing frisbee with my son.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

My kid likes Rolex too


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful mtb2104


----------



## hamburger (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Just arrived 2 days ago and so far is my daily wearer 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

older pictures, but the Explorer II 216570 is still on my wrist


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamburger (Sep 21, 2013)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wooow 
nice vintage watch


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

hamburger said:


> Wooow
> nice vintage watch


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Great pick up!

I'm really going to consider flipping my Marathon GSAR for one of these some day. These Rescos are really growing on me.

Going to be a while though. That GMT BNLR set us back a bit... In a GOOD way.

I'm really liking your collection more and more! GOOD WORK!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Monarch Beach Golf Links*, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 9/22/2013.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Burial at sea, Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 9/22/2013.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 9/22/2013.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.


Thanks Donald

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Slightly modded Exp2


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller Monday


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Lagunatic, you're like Spider-Man with a wristcam.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sent from some device


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sold 4 watches the past 36 hours so another trip to the PO now. 
I'll wear the SD today and am loving it


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue Tudor Sub.

Have a good day.


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

hunting for coffee in Las Vegas. Trust me, I need the coffee.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Blue Tudor Sub.
> 
> Have a good day.


That is one nice Snowflake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## East Bay Rider (Mar 30, 2011)

Rolex GMT master 16710


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> That is one nice Snowflake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, although I envy you with that great Tudor Chronograph.

I'm not sure what the pricing is like for those Tudor Chronos where you are but here in Oz if you ever see one
they are $15-20k Australian.

Anyway, it's a cracker and looks in exceptional condition.

Donald.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Anonimo bronze Polluce on Drew leather today as I await two new arrivals


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Thanks mate, although I envy you with that great Tudor Chronograph.
> 
> I'm not sure what the pricing is like for those Tudor Chronos where you are but here in Oz if you ever see one
> they are $15-20k Australian.
> ...


Thanks Donald, you're in the right ballpark on starting price. I have been watching them for years and all they ever do is go up. I traded 2 pretty nice Rolex toward it. I know that sounds unusual to some. Here's an interesting pic next to my big block.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

So excited about my new Exporer II! Looks absolutely great! I will post more pics and my impressions later on.

This really is my exit watch... the search is over. b-)


----------



## RichardMiami (Sep 25, 2013)

My new Black Bay.. finally available in the US!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Back on the bracelet after a few romps with NATOs


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blenng83 said:


> So excited about my new Exporer II! Looks absolutely great! I will post more pics and my impressions later on.
> 
> This really is my exit watch... the search is over. b-)
> 
> View attachment 1232117


congrats! Wonderful addition!! 
wear it in good health


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

It was a "square" kind of morning. Have the day off and hiked 1100' (330m) vertical for a great view of the water.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Two blue beauties were waiting for me at home 
Bremont Supermarine 500... 
Just incredibly beautiful 



























And the very cool Doxa 1200 Numa which I took in as a partial trade and thought would go straight to the sales forum but wow it's gorgeous!! May have to stay... A while 
Lost light outside by the time I got to this one so better Pixs to come to capture the beauty of the dial


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice nice nice Piloto and rockmastermike


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

DSSD at... Erm... Arbitrary deep sea 









Sent from some device


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome mtb2104


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome mtb2104


My first attempt at diving... Haha









Sent from some device


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else?


----------



## DennisJ (Aug 18, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> DSSD at... Erm... Arbitrary deep sea
> 
> View attachment 1232955
> 
> ...


Show off...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> What else?


I decided to bring my new blue Doxa too so I can alternate both today


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I decided to bring my new blue Doxa too so I can alternate both today


Someone has been bitten by Le Bleu bug.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

wearing polar white today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fastward said:


> Someone has been bitten by Le Bleu bug.


Oui! C'est vrai  love it!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Office diving today


----------



## bigdavep (Sep 17, 2010)

Still on the deepsea 20 days and counting.










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Tudortastic Thursday!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


>


That's hot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

[HR][/HR]Back to this one :-!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Played with the custom end links


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

im out


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman again


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice Piloto


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love that G


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Bit of heritage action today


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

today is SubC time


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Doxa Numa for casual Friday


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Snowflake on a rivet that I usually reserve for my GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Aquaracer for the day and DeepSea for tonight


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lhanddds said:


> Snowflake on a rivet that I usually reserve for my GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!!
love that bezel


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

1016 on Hodinkee


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Back on the east after Vegas. Espresso Martini, While I decide on New York Strip or Ribeye. Lets go Ribeye as I had a strip at Prime a couple of nights ago.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Resco tonight to kick off the week end


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend guys


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Stunning!!
> love that bezel


Thanks very much

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

All weekend long. Have a good one.

(im out)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Froggy lovers  Just arrived.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Stunning!!
> love that bezel


+1 on that, beautifully faded.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I find this hard to photograph.

It's been a while since I've worn it but I think it's a cracking watch.

On leather just now, I have the Air Racer bracelet for it, 125th Anniversary Navitimer.

Have a good one.


----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

Got a leak under one of my bathroom sinks. Will wear the Sub C for protection! o|


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Chief F1 Fan (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sea Dweller this morning for church and lunch.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

1958 Rolex Everest ref. 5505.


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## crwilsn (May 13, 2013)

My brand new (to me) two day old 16710 GMT on a bond strap. Newest lug hole version available, my grail.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Monarch Beach Golf Links*, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 9/29/2013.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving this one. Ended up keeping it on all day


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 9/29/2013.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Root beer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow! What a beauty!


----------



## ke082 (Sep 20, 2013)

new gmt master II blue!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Killer watch! Congrats


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Cracking watch, congratulations.



ke082 said:


> new gmt master II blue!!
> View attachment 1236898


----------



## ke082 (Sep 20, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Cracking watch, congratulations.


Thanks! It's my first rolex ever!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

All that glitters is not gold... It's white gold 









Sent from some device


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

ke082 said:


> Thanks! It's my first rolex ever!


Awesome first one ke082 and great photo. Enjoy


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

I love this watch!!


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Tudor 7928 on black leather.










Best! Glenn


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Omega Seamaster Chrono cal 1040


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic watch, looks like a lovely Gilt Chapter Ring, Silver writing.

I'm trying to remember would that be around mid/late 1964 and a Mk II dial?



Glenn-BE said:


> Tudor 7928 on black leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice vintage Omega, the silver and blue are really striking.



Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the Omega Seamaster Chrono cal 1040


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Still have to change the date :-( Happy Tuesday to all.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing the Anniversary Navitimer, an LE of 2009 pieces.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Very nice vintage Omega, the silver and blue are really striking.


Thank you! It was my Gd Father's watch.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Still have to change the date :-( Happy Tuesday to all


Haha... Ya... Changed the date and wore it to start another busy month 









Sent from some device


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Holiday in Hong Kong ( National Day of the People's Republic of China ) and that's the way how we do it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bremont Supermarine 500 today. Nice watches fellas!!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Still stretching the legs on this 114060.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Tudor today:


----------



## AndyB72 (Oct 7, 2010)

Black Bay today...


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sub Date Ceramic


Sent via Telepathy


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

79090 restored an on a Bond NATO strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back to the Explorer.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller again today


----------



## DennisJ (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## hx_ONG (Jun 18, 2012)

nothing special but the HULK =)


----------



## ke082 (Sep 20, 2013)

gmt master II blue


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sent from some device


----------



## godzillablues (Jun 5, 2012)

Still....


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

My modest first purchase...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bremont Supermarine 500! Love the blue on this one


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Giving the GMT a nudge...


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Casual Friday at the office:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Decided to go for a walk so I thought I would keep this on, nothing like an Explorer for exploring.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Friday everyone!! 
Rolex Sea Dweller on NATO for casual Friday. TGIF


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Milgauss today


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## brian30tw (Feb 19, 2012)

16800 on Nato:


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Hoang928 (Apr 11, 2008)

My Rolex Milgauss GV was my weapon of choice today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Almost gold DeepSea ;-) Happy weekend guys


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks!

This 7928 is made in '66 and it's an MKII dial indeed.

My favorite watch. 

Best! Glenn



Brisman said:


> Fantastic watch, looks like a lovely Gilt Chapter Ring, Silver writing.
> 
> I'm trying to remember would that be around mid/late 1964 and a Mk II dial?


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Exp II today. Man it's hot outside!


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

My go to weekend watch, with a khaki Nato strap today:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

The Heritage Submariner Big Crown by Project X Designs.










Just kidding (!), but you can read all about it here. http://rolexpassionreport.com/13265...versary-of-the-iconic-steel-rolex-submariner/ Pretty sweet!

(Pic borrowed from the RPR article.)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

New arrival  great Sunday guys


















And the Hong Kong Harbor office view


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Having a great day.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

After one day that I wore my RESCO RC-TAC, I'm happy to be back to the Pelagos. Still the bet watch for me. Even better than my, now gone, Submariner.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

Going to mix up my 14060 with some ammo:


----------



## Hoang928 (Apr 11, 2008)

Rolex GMT2 for Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Monarch Beach Golf Links*, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 10/6/2013.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Monarch Beach Golf Links*, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 10/6/2013.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 10/6/2013.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

A smiling G to fight the Monday blue


----------



## godzillablues (Jun 5, 2012)

BB remains in place but giving the bracelet a turn this week....


----------



## WatchIdiotSavant94 (Aug 29, 2011)

Today this beauty:



HAGW!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mark III Maxi Dial Sub from 1980. have a good one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II 16570 today except with dress pants and shirts :-( as I start my work week.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

A crisp 53° this morning


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Explorer II (3186 movement)

Going to try some straps now ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Rolex Exp II today. Man it's hot outside!


No doubt you have covered this previously on WUS, and please correct me if I'm wrong, but did you trade your reference 216570 for a 16570?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Was wearing DSSD initially, but this arrived today... Didn't know it is capable of dual timezone display, which is a pleasant surprise 









Adding DSSD










Sent from some device


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

I gotta say it .... what's with all the G shocks being posted here? No offence, I have utmost respect for G shock, but this is, well, a Rolex and Tudor thread - is it not? I come here to satiate my lust for mechanical sports watches made in Geneva, not digital watches from Tokyo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bhall41 said:


> No doubt you have covered this previously on WUS, and please correct me if I'm wrong, but did you trade your reference 216570 for a 16570?


I did and it helped me fund an incoming blue THC


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bhall41 said:


> I gotta say it .... what's with all the G shocks being posted here? No offence, I have utmost respect for G shock, but this is, well, a Rolex and Tudor thread - is it not? I come here to satiate my lust for mechanical sports watches made in Geneva, not digital watches from Tokyo.


Rolex enthusiasts come here to post the watches they are enjoying that day whether a Rolex or Seiko or Breitling or Sinn or even a G  no harm done 
I appreciate the diversity of our WUS Rolex owners' collections .


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I did and it helped me fund an incoming blue THC


That's a Tudor Heritage Chrono ? Noiise.

How do you feel about the size of the 16570 compared to its bigger brother? As you may be aware I own the 16570 too but could not pull off the 216570 due to my girly wrist.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Rolex enthusiasts come here to post the watches they are enjoying that day whether a Rolex or Seiko or Breitling or Sinn or even a G  no harm done
> I appreciate the diversity of our WUS Rolex owners' collections .


Sorry gotta (respectfully!) disagree with you on that one. I reckon most people come here to gawk at pictures of Rolex and Tudor. If people want to post pictures of their beloved G Shock (or Seiko, Oris or Breitling for that matter), the dive watch forum awaits. That's where I (occasionally) post pictures of my Seiko and Vostok.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my Sub today, have a good one.


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Off to bed. Wearing the Explorer II in the morning.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Dangeruss3 said:


> Off to bed. Wearing the Explorer II in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 1244525


Very cool lume shot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

With all due respect but not a very pleasant post bhall41. In fact the first time I have read this kind of reply in our WRUW thread/ Rolex WUS. Glad that I'm firmly established here, otherwise I would leave instantly.

Here we go. Just close your eyes. My after work treat.










and below later tonight.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> With all due respect but not a very pleasant post bhall41. In fact the first time I have read this kind of reply in our WRUW thread/ Rolex WUS. Glad that I'm firmly established here, otherwise I would leave instantly.
> 
> Here we go. Just close your eyes. My after work treat.
> 
> ...


A little thin skinned arent we? With equal due respect I fail to see what I have written that is remotely unpleasant. Complaining ever so gently about people posting pictures of non Rolex and Tudor watches has nothing to do with denigrating other brands, for example, as should be plain from my posts, in case that is the perceived vice you found unpleasant.

As a matter of record I have owned and continue to own a number of non Rolex watches.

My point is simply that most people viewing this thread would - i presume - expect to see pictures of Rolex and Tudor watches. That's the very reason they come here. If I want to see pictures of Grand Seikos I go to the Seiko threads and so on and so forth.

So, nice G Shock, wrong thread.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

bhall41 said:


> A little thin skinned arent we? With equal due respect I fail to see what I have written that is remotely unpleasant. Complaining ever so gently about people posting pictures of non Rolex and Tudor watches has nothing to do with denigrating other brands, for example, as should be plain from my posts, in case that is the perceived vice you found unpleasant.
> 
> As a matter of record I have owned and continue to own a number of non Rolex watches.
> 
> ...


What about showing your watches in our WRUW thread instead of lecturing your fellow forum members. That would be more cool.

Like this ....









Or this ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller on NATO today, no time to change to the bracelet plus that's a killer combo IMHO


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

On with the show. What I was wearing earlier today:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome. All back on track and as one Rolex says more than 1000 words now one for the road.


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

bhall41 said:


> Very cool lume shot


Thanks. I've Photoshopped a few in the past, but this one wasn't doctored.


----------



## godzillablues (Jun 5, 2012)

The BB spent yesterday on it's bracelet, because it spent the first week on a Zulu I didn't like the shift in weight. Also, I found I couldn't get a decent fit for me, it needs either a half link to remove or one more micro-adjustment! Too tight or too loose....So bracelet is back in storage and OEM fabric strap in place. I like this strap, the pins are fitted in place through 2 slots in the strap so it gives the Nato effect while being more akin to a normal strap. Buckle is a good shape too.


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Not necessarily a G shock fan but I would still prefer a single G shock picture to 50 pictures of a pointing hand that happens to have a Rolex on it. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

godzillablues said:


> The BB spent yesterday on it's bracelet, because it spent the first week on a Zulu I didn't like the shift in weight. Also, I found I couldn't get a decent fit for me, it needs either a half link to remove or one more micro-adjustment! Too tight or too loose....So bracelet is back in storage and OEM fabric strap in place. I like this strap, the pins are fitted in place through 2 slots in the strap so it gives the Nato effect while being more akin to a normal strap. Buckle is a good shape too.
> 
> View attachment 1244796
> View attachment 1244797


i highly recommend a red leather strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

progman2000 said:


> Not necessarily a G shock fan but I would still prefer a single G shock picture to 50 pictures of a pointing hand that happens to have a Rolex on it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


agreed. I had to remove those to get the page to download in a reasonnable time.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bhall41 said:


> Sorry gotta (respectfully!) disagree with you on that one. I reckon most people come here to gawk at pictures of Rolex and Tudor. If people want to post pictures of their beloved G Shock (or Seiko, Oris or Breitling for that matter), the dive watch forum awaits. That's where I (occasionally) post pictures of my Seiko and Vostok.


That's fine. I am ok if you disagree  I'll sleep tonight ;-)
i think this is a forum for Rolex and Tudor enthusiast, who are also open and interested in other brands of a wide price and style range. This forum is where they gather and where they look for community feel, forum friendship and will post photos of any watch they own. I've posted my Panerais, Sinn, G's... And intend to continue. That said I understand if you want to "ignore" my posts. 
There are enough rules within complicating things further. I like to keep an open mind.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Same watch, but now, on a dark brown _Rios Vintage_ leather strap:









Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm fine with photos of non-Rolex and non-Tudor watches in the thread. I'm not interested in discouraging posts here as long as they conform to our actual rules. But I also appreciate the feedback from people with other points of view. Thanks for dialogue.

Jeannie


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll add my voice to say I come to this thread *only* to see Rolexes & Tudors. In my opinion the thread title defines the content. If you are actually wearing a Rolex or Tudor today, post it here! If not, there are plenty of WRUW threads around WUS for you to post your other watches. FWIW.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Giving my Explorer II a break










Sent from some device


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great day guys


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

//rant



Jeep99dad said:


> ...i think this is a *forum* for Rolex and Tudor enthusiast, who are also open and interested in other brands of a wide price and style range...


I agree with you 100%. However, this is a _thread_ and it's more or less dedicated to Rolex & Tudors. I personally appreciate the occasional post of the Rolex / Tudor fan who's watch is in for service (or similar) and has something else on. Hell, I once posted my Panerai in this thread... _once_.



Fullers1845 said:


> In my opinion the *thread* title defines the content.


Quite right.

Last but not least, I think _Lagunatic_ needs to drop the "ag" from his nick ... his posts in this thread are driving me _(and my mobile devices)_ nuts... :-d

//end rant ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's been nice. Am out and will post elsewhere. 
Cheers.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's been nice. Am out and will post elsewhere.
> Cheers.


That's sad :-( :-( You did contribute a lot here with great spirit and respect !


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

I have not seen a non-Rolex watch thread abuse here. I am genuinely surprised by some of the comments here. In any case, with the amount of Rolex hate I have seen on WUS recently, I believe Rolex enthusiasts alienation is not the best strategy.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Let me just say I like seeing watches. Any kind of watches. We are on a watch forum, why get anal about it? I can read, and understand the title is pretty easy to understand, but who really cares? If this type of thing bothers you, I want your life, because I have way bigger problems than to care who posts what brand of watch in a Rolex thread. 

Anyway here's what I'm wearing today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome 'autumn colors' shot Toothbras  Multiple likes from Hong Kong.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's been nice. Am out and will post elsewhere.
> Cheers.


I don't understand nor see the need for such a reaction. :-( Needless to say your Rolex collection and excellent photographs represent an important contribution to this thread! :-!

I'm also subscribed to the "What Panerai are you wearing today"... so it makes more sense to post my PAM wrist shots there ...no? :think:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Travelller said:


> I don't understand nor see the need for such a reaction. :-( Needless to say your Rolex collection and excellent photographs represent an important contribution to this thread! :-!
> 
> I'm also subscribed to the "What Panerai are you wearing today"... so it makes more sense to post my PAM wrist shots there ...no? :think:


Quite frankly the whole discussion is a mess and absolutely unnecessary IMHO! It turned our wonderful fluent and harmonious daily WRUW thread upside down. Still puzzled by the real motives bringing up this topic in first place. Damage is done. No doubt about it !


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's been nice. Am out and will post elsewhere.
> Cheers.


That's a pity. I enjoyed your posts and I know others did too. Perhaps reconsider? Take care


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the 5513, maybe a change tomorrow.

I have something unusual on the way, heads up, not a Rolex or Tudor.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Fall clothing.... Still Pelagos...


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Wow. Travel for a few days and miss all the fireworks!
Hope you come back Brice ...


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

Tudor Chronautic + Lume shot


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Switched to the THC.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Switched to the THC.


Tho Im not a Chrono fan, per se..as I dont have the need for it, I like your combo here...!!
Looks sharp...!!|>


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's been nice. Am out and will post elsewhere.
> Cheers.


<--- I'm out with you. Ditto. Have a great day.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

The old saying, "And now for something completely different."

Certina DS-3 Re-issue, LE of 1888 and with a changed hand set.

Have a great day.

Donald


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

A little less drama please.

Jeannie


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Think there's a fair chance they are coming back. In fact it's one of best Rolex/ Tudor forum around. Extremely kind, polite, open minded, not pretentious and with a great great spirit  Especially the daily WRUW thread is just awesome and hard to find elsewhere. Come on guys keep it coming. We're sailing back into smooth waters again


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Brisman said:


> The old saying, "And now for something completely different."
> 
> Certina DS-3 Re-issue, LE of 1888 and with a changed hand set.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying a damn thing!!! :-d


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Medphred said:


> Wow. Travel for a few days and miss all the fireworks!
> Hope you come back Brice ...


fake


----------



## G-Shock (Feb 10, 2006)

My day old Milgauss


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm sticking with my Daytona on the downhill side of the work week:


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

davvman said:


> fake


not fake ... mod

not a fan of the maxi look but like the orange hand. so an orange handed 16570 fit the bill :-!

also has a cyclops-less crystal....


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Been traveling. My GMT got the call. Looks like I missed some forum noise while I was gone.


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Then I take it back. Guys like you actually breathe new life into the typically very classic Rolex community, which is even more concervative here in Germany.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

davvman said:


> Then I take it back. Guys like you actually breathe new life into the typically very classic Rolex community, which is even more concervative here in Germany.


kein problem mein freund 

(Excuse if that's grammatically incorrect but I don't use my German very often)


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

P.S. great spirit guys. Well done Medphred & davvman


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Isn't the original purpose about sharing? 

Bringing back the originality










Sent from some device


----------



## Tasopappas1 (Dec 27, 2012)

New addition


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Tudor for me as well! Happy Friday everyone...


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Usually Saturday is my 24h Frogman Day. Let's post a compromise ;-) ) Great weekend guys.


























[ FSD Diving Unit ]


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

weekend fav: the expoII polar white


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am so impulsive...










Sent from some device


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Still in love with the Explorer II... I just can't get enough of this watch!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

At work on a Sunday. Wearing my GMT is a consolation:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday to all


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Starting to see why this could be the collection terminator...










Sent from some device


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

still my trusty Explorer II 216570


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Biker hangout Cooks Corner, Trabuco Canyon, California. Photos shot 10/13/2013.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

So forgettable... Which is a good thing I suppose









Sent from some device


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Medphred said:


> Tudor for me as well! Happy Friday everyone...


That's a real beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Pelagos of course.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Milgauss today


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> That's a real beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. Your Sub is sweet too


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sent from some device


----------



## Tadphya (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Strapped the blue snowflake on today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor, Prince of yesteryears... A Classic... So Timeless...
Have a nice day... Cheers










































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

If Rolex made a 39mm Datejust (the DJ II was just too big for me) or a blue-dial Explorer, I might prefer it over this. But the Skyfall AT is nearly the perfect dressy-sporty watch.

Rob


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SD Today.


----------



## carman594 (Nov 7, 2012)

Tudor 7017/0 on leather


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

The usual suspect: pelagos


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

Love this strap with this watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

What a fantastic watch, looking good on that Nato or is it a Zulu.



lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a good day.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just noticed a speck of dust underneath the crystal... must have dropped out during strap changes last night

:-(


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hard to spot, what are going to do, suffer or have it seen to.



mtb2104 said:


> Just noticed a speck of dust underneath the crystal... must have dropped out during strap changes last night
> 
> :-(
> 
> View attachment 1253379


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Hard to spot, what are going to do, suffer or have it seen to.


Still deciding... most probably will drop by the AD this week...

Would hate to see more imperfection being induced thereafter


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

Brisman, 

Seller called it a Nato


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> What a fantastic watch, looking good on that Nato or is it a Zulu.


Thanks Donald, it's a Zulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Put the jubilee back on the GMT.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Watching the view:


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

NATO flows beautifully on Pelagos... Lousy iPhone shot doesn't do justice









Sent from some device


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

SD in the afternoon sun. Great day guys


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Inspired by "lhanddds" great shot of his vintage Tudor on a Zulu, I thought I'd try my 5513 Sub on my Black Zulu.

I like it.

Nearly Friday guys.

I'm excited.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Can't seem to shake this combo


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Inspired by "lhanddds" great shot of his vintage Tudor on a Zulu, I thought I'd try my 5513 Sub on my Black Zulu.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> ...


Well done Donald, looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Played with some variations































Sent from some device


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

One of these, for sure.

Have a great day!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Inspired by "lhanddds" great shot of his vintage Tudor on a Zulu, I thought I'd try my 5513 Sub on my Black Zulu.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> ...


Yes! Tudor Sub and Rolex Sub on black textile straps make great combos.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

14060 Sub


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great day to all


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

THAT speck of dust actually moved... closer to the edge of the 35-minute lume mark now :think:


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Have a great and relaxing weekend guys. My Frogman will follow later sometimes.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


>


Very very very nice 

Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Guys  I told u ...  Saturday is leisure time ... Not a Frog but a Mudman. Just arrived today in Hong Kong.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Stealth mode


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

My Sub-C (aka "the red-headed stepchild ;-)) is back on the wrist. I know fans of 44+mm divers like to dismiss the Sub as "tiny," but wearing the Daytona and my 38.5mm AT make my Sub seem massive on my wrist, so it is almost never worn. In keeping with my "no safe queens" policy, that means it won't be around much longer ... regardless of how much I love it. But it _is_ a beauty!


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## eamonn345 (Sep 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Blackbay today... Have a nice weekend...

Cheers


----------



## RosscoEvs (Sep 16, 2013)

Love your Tudor BB, no1 on my grail list right now

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

RosscoEvs said:


> Love your Tudor BB, no1 on my grail list right now
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Thank you... Cheers... It's indeed an amazing watch...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Another Sea Monster. Great Sunday to all


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sent from some device


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Did you get rid of that speck of dust?



mtb2104 said:


> Sent from some device


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Did you get rid of that speck of dust?


Haha it just disappeared... Maybe it dropped back to where it came from

Sent from some device


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry, not a Rolex or Tudor but it does have some history. I used to see these in dive shops in the 70s back when I got certified.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

Enjoying my recent purchase on this gorgeous fall day!










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

pcirelli said:


> Enjoying my recent purchase on this gorgeous fall day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great strap


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Great strap


Thank you...and I'm going order another one from Beau shortly! It took a couple of days to adjust from wearing the bracelet but I'm digging it now. Later.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Same as yesterday... Blackbay... Cheers


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

16610:


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's a great video of a nice gentleman and his watch collection. I think you'll enjoy it.

http://tudorwatch.hodinkee.com/tudor/2013/10/16/video-the-thirteen-milsubs-of-grahame-fowler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Sub Sunday........................


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

SubC



















Just a world class kit, this Submariner.

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have a great week ahead 










Sent from some device


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Back to the classic  Great week start to all.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 10/20/2013


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## kutzi17 (Feb 4, 2010)

GMT keeping me company as I recuperate from the flu. Be well guys!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Tudor OysterDate

Have a nice day... Cheers


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Refreshing Tuesday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

wore this to work......

wearing this now.....

will don this old thing tomorrow..................


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dr. Robert said:


> wore this to work......


|>|>|>


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thought I'd try the Zulu on the Tudor, I'm liking it.

Also tried a different Nato on the Sub, I'm liking that too.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Unable to get this off my wrist... Timeless Tudor Oysterdate... Have a nice day... Cheers




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^^^^^

This is very nice, great strap with it, very apt for your attire.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> This is very nice, great strap with it, very apt for your attire.


Thank you very much... As much as with the beauty of a watch, I often strongly felt that the ultimate grace of a watch was always trapped in its strap... Personally I love leather straps to bracelets as they for some reason blend better with what I wear for business and leisure...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning all


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## walikard (Jun 24, 2011)

A vintage one for today 

Sent from my MI 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

wearing this to work.......................


this after.......


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Good to see you back here, Dr. Robert. 

Jeannie


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Today, SD on _killer-colored-NATO_ b-)









//OT _(in honor of the Dad with the Jeep and Mr. G-Shock ;-))_

Yesterday , PAM 233 on D9 1964 Swiss Ammo b-)


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

I am still mourning the loss (well, sale) of my Pelagos, but here is some vintage GMT love to make up for it. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Bokeh'ed Tudor Rolex Oysterdate...

Have a nice day... Cheers


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking very sharp there Sri. Nice Tudor too!


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

leicashot said:


>


It looks like you got that bracelet off. :-d Looks good.

Once you get a feel for it, you can pop it off in no time!


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

Traveling on the west coast. Poolside at the Beverly Hilton. Anyone see any stars?. The GMT got the call so I can track east Boston time. And the start of game 2 tonight.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Travelller said:


> Today, SD on _killer-colored-NATO_ b-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like that NATO, may I ask where you got it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Really like that NATO, may I ask where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it as well, I can see me getting one for my SD, nice combo, well done.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

lhanddds said:


> Really like that NATO, may I ask where you got it?





Brisman said:


> I like it as well, I can see me getting one for my SD, nice combo, well done.


Thx guys, one of my favorites. Unfortunately it was a local purchase (in Vienna AT). I got a few PMs for this one and when I pointed out a "similar" one available online, the member said mine has thicker orange/grey stripes... . I got lucky with this one!


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Travelller said:


> Thx guys, one of my favorites. Unfortunately it was a local purchase (in Vienna AT). I got a few PMs for this one and when I pointed out a "similar" one available online, the member said mine has thicker orange/grey stripes... . I got lucky with this one!


That's too bad for me, it looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I'll have a look around the Net and see if I can find something similar. As said most of them have thinner orange/grey stripes.



Travelller said:


> Thx guys, one of my favorites. Unfortunately it was a local purchase (in Vienna AT). I got a few PMs for this one and when I pointed out a "similar" one available online, the member said mine has thicker orange/grey stripes... . I got lucky with this one!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

It's Friday! Enjoy guys!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Thursday sub day...........................


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

bhall41 said:


> Looking very sharp there Sri. Nice Tudor too!


Thank you... Cheers...


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

[ not mine ] Spotted in Hong Kong one evening


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

rts9364 said:


> I am still mourning the loss (well, sale) of my Pelagos, but here is some vintage GMT love to make up for it. b-)


Beautiful GMT! Here's mine (back on its bracelet for work):


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Happy friday gents!


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

HAGWE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

PELAGOS


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

All that hassle of changing the strap was worth the effort, looks great, nice one.



leicashot said:


> PELAGOS


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Daytona Friday


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice one, bhall! I wish I had your patina.

Coming to the end of three straight days of GMT for me.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Weekend is Frogman time. Wish you all relaxing Saturday/ Sunday.

Ok first thing first


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Taking care of the kid today


----------



## Bopmachine (Aug 8, 2013)

Heritage chrono on new strap


----------



## Bmickdewey (Aug 7, 2012)

Black Bay Saturday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Rolex Tudor Oysterdate... Have a nice weekend... Cheers










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cross post from the dive watch forum. I just flipped my Exp II so this will be my daily wearer for the time being:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great sunday guys.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Just joined back up after a 8 yr absence










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome back - nice Sea Dweller! 🍻


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Tasopappas1 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 10/27/2013.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy Monday to all!


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

On my way home:


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Great picture, mate...I had a coke and a pepsi in the past and seeing yours makes me want another.



bhall41 said:


> On my way home:


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Over the weekend at the beach.


----------



## spikynbaby (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am liking this


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

rsimpsss said:


> Over the weekend at the beach.


Fabulous shots. Well done


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

wearing the polar white 42mm...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Tudor tuesday


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Enjoying my Sub today (and yesterday - took this photo yesterday afternoon). Cheers!


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Halloween colors









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Utilitarian


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful day for Alden #8 shell tassels and my Daytona


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Picture from a week ago after leaving the New York RSC with a fresh new bezel insert. Done in 25 minutes while I waited.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

this duo for the Wed. "hump day".............this to work.............


this after work.......


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Leather Zulu... Yes no?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC for today


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Tudor Thursday


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## nathanclarinet (Jan 23, 2012)

New to me as of yesterday:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Morning guys! Deep, Deeper, DeepSea


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy Friday all!

Catching the phantom tonight with my phantom watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great weekend, time for a couple of beers here in Oz.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Before I see the phantom, I saw the black shield


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New? That's the new model, correct.

How do you like it?



mtb2104 said:


> Before I see the phantom, I saw the black shield


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brisman said:


> New? That's the new model, correct.
> 
> How do you like it?


Yap that's the latest Black Shield.

Initial observation:

1. It's light. Due to the mono block ceramic I think
2. Lug to lug seems to fall around 50+ as the endlinks are integrated into the case, making the watch body bigger
3. There seems to be no lume at all... But pretty legible due to high contrast

Will try to get more wrist time at the boutique


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Does this mean you haven't purchased yet?



mtb2104 said:


> Yap that's the latest Black Shield.
> 
> Initial observation:
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Does this mean you haven't purchased yet?


Unfortunately no as they need the watch to be there for the grand opening next week


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

On the fence with this one at the moment.

Need more pics. to decide, looks big.



mtb2104 said:


> Unfortunately no as they need the watch to be there for the grand opening next week


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Brisman said:


> ...


Love that dial... 5513 maxi? Tropic plexi?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Travelller said:


> Love that dial... 5513 maxi? Tropic plexi?


Thanks mate, it's a Maxi Dial III, 1980 Sub, Serial no matches for the Maxi III with correct dial attributes, lume plots touching the hour markers, ft marks not lining up.

Not sure about the Plexi, limited knowledge on this, I assume Tropic 39 but not sure, any input is appreciated.

Donald


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Brisman said:


> ...it's a Maxi Dial III, 1980 Sub, Serial no matches for the Maxi III with correct dial attributes, lume plots touching the hour markers, ft marks not lining up. Not sure about the Plexi, limited knowledge on this, I assume Tropic 39 but not sure, any input is appreciated.


Sweet! Me thinks T-19, at least that's the original crystal for the 5513. The T-39 comes "stock" with the 1665 although replacements (for both the 5513 and 1665) will be different.



Brisman said:


> I like it as well, I can see me getting one for my SD, nice combo, well done.


Good and bad news; I found a company offering this color combo :-! The only problem... the price tag... :-( But actually it's the quality of their NATO straps that had me hunting down their store and not the search for my blk-gry-org (which comes from another source). I have their blk/grey 5-stripe NATO and although the differences in quality are subtle, these are the best by far. I bought mine locally and it ran €30(!). I was amazed at the price, considering NATOs average €20 locally (and yes, €10 on Amazon). But I would gladly buy another of their straps, even with such a price tag. Let's not forget what we're fitting those straps on to... makes the price seem quite reasonable after all... ;-)

Cinturini Nylon 20 mm. - Pergher Milano


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Saturday  Great relaxing weekend guys.


















And yes you know whats coming next


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Saturday  Great relaxing weekend guys.


















And yes you know whats coming next  Right leisure time and special greetings to Brise aka Jeep99dad! We miss you here buddy


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Long weekend ahead... Going for this configuration for a short getaway with the family


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Saturday  Great relaxing weekend guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How dare you post a lowly G-shock around these parts!!??  Some Rolex fanboy may have a coronary ;-)

Hey buddy. Thanks for the cool pics the other day!


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)

Just bought this little beauty today! 




Also got a nice Rolex cap thrown in 


And here with my old faithful!

Sorry for all the pics, I'm just a bit over excited


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)

And one last pic


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Recent addition.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great sunday to all of you


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Tis leather season









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


SWEET


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Great watches all!

Today my old GMT Master on vintage leather:










Best! Glenn


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start guys


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 11/3/2013.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Milgauss..


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finishing up my lovely staycation with the family


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a good one.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Sea Dweller in the woods...works for me


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Officially joining the Rolex/Tudor family!


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)

Explorer today, Explorer II tonight


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

Explorer II and James Bond.. Perfect combination 








and some night shots with my friend´s Steinhart Triton


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Day off, wearing this.......................


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

^^ Nice to see a two-liner... doesn't get much cleaner that that... :-!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

76100 again


----------



## Gman77 (Jul 5, 2011)

1980 Rolex Datejust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwantz (Jul 24, 2006)

Gman77 said:


> 1980 Rolex Datejust.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice 16030.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Enjoying my Sub again today.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to bracelet for meetings


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

That blue Tudor is soo nice!








Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

1016 on a "Bond" Zulu today.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Took her out for some fresh air


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

smellody said:


>


Beauty! I'm a sucker for vintage steel. :-!


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

The 1016 is on a Hodinkee strap today. (The explorer's been wearing a lot of different straps recently since the oyster bracelet has been with Michael Young in Hong Kong for restoration for the last few weeks. Fortunately I like the straps too. )


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner Date










Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

My 16600 on Pergher NATO...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Thanks mate, it's a Maxi Dial III, 1980 Sub, Serial no matches for the Maxi III with correct dial attributes, lume plots touching the hour markers, ft marks not lining up.
> 
> Not sure about the Plexi, limited knowledge on this, I assume Tropic 39 but not sure, any input is appreciated.
> 
> Donald





Travelller said:


> Sweet! Me thinks T-19, at least that's the original crystal for the 5513. The T-39 comes "stock" with the 1665 although replacements (for both the 5513 and 1665) will be different.


Just a quick note regarding this.

I did some research and yes T-19, I think it's a Service Dome or Dome but definitely not super dome, see pics below. (borrowed dome pic. from the web)

I also discovered this is a no "Registered Design" case, which seems correct for a 6.7M Serial No., the no. of my 5513 below, as these cases were produced from around 6M to late 6M, this is when Rolex couldn't stamp "Registered Design" on their cases as their patents had run out, approx. 1980 to 1982 and as I said approx. 6M to late 6M.

So, this raises the question, are almost all 5513 Maxi Dial Mk II and Mk III watches no "Registered Design" cases as the were produced concurrently around the late 5M to late 6M and in fact a rare 5513 Maxi Dial Mk II or III case would be one with "Registered Design" actually stamped on the case. Oppositely, a 1665 with a no "Registered Design" case would be a rare watch. Make sense?

Just some thoughts and here's some pics.


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## nazih (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Just strapped a cognac leather nato on my DJ Buckley... I gonna like it. 










Best! Glenn


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Snowflake on new leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Pretty much every day.


----------



## nathanclarinet (Jan 23, 2012)

Getting ready for rugby this weekend:


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

What....this ol' thang??


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

1979 TUDOR Prince Oysterdate 9050 on black NATO. 









Happy Friday!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great and relaxing weekend to all of you. Going for the SubC and later another diver ;-)


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Walking the dog









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Vanluven (Sep 27, 2013)

A lazy Saturday evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Just picked this up yesterday, so far running +/-0 in the past 30 hours. Not bad at all. I've wanted a Sub since before I can remember, and along the way have owned an Invicta 8926 and a Debaufre Ocean1. I can definitely say there is no substitute for the original!



















Please forgive my crappy cell phone pics...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

lhanddds said:


> Snowflake on new leather


Love the fade on that insert!


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

Brisman said:


> ...I also discovered this is a no "Registered Design" case, which seems correct for a 6.7M Serial No., the no. of my 5513 below, as these cases were produced from around 6M to late 6M, this is when Rolex couldn't stamp "Registered Design" on their cases as their patents had run out, approx. 1980 to 1982 and as I said approx. 6M to late 6M.
> 
> So, this raises the question, are almost all 5513 Maxi Dial Mk II and Mk III watches no "Registered Design" cases as the were produced concurrently around the late 5M to late 6M and in fact a rare 5513 Maxi Dial Mk II or III case would be one with "Registered Design" actually stamped on the case. Oppositely, a 1665 with a no "Registered Design" case would be a rare watch. Make sense?


Hmm... Interesting. I didn't know there are Rolex cases without the "Registered Design" engraving. Good to know. If I ended up with a mid-80's Rolex at some point, I would have, at least eventually, realized that "Registered Design" was missing and that would have caused a bit of a freak out for a little while until I had researched it. After reading this I went back and checked my 6.15M case, and it does have the "Registered Design" between the lugs.

Thanks for posting, Brisman.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

JCW1980 said:


> Love the fade on that insert!


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, I should really go out now >.>


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

*Slightly OT...*



Brisman said:


> ...yes T-19, I think it's a Service Dome or Dome but definitely not super dome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find! We need a pic of your 5513 head on to really see the crystal's properties, like this shot of my 233...








or like this one of my rather boring 16600... :-d









As for rarity of reg / not reg, way over my head, but I've asked a friend of mine who's an expert in the field... let's see what comes back ;-)


----------



## drifter01 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What are you wearing today?*

Wearing my new acquisition:








Dave


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

SubC

"Liquid crystals on his watch catch rays, of morning peaking through.." -Ladytron


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Anticipating a few straps this week


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

PELAGOS is back for a second time and here to stay.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the guard gated community of Dove Canyon, Trabuco Canyon, California, looking into Casper Wilderness Park and the Cleveland National Forest. Photos shot 11/10/2013


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot from the guard gated community of Dove Canyon, Trabuco Canyon, California, looking into Casper Wilderness Park and the Cleveland National Forest. Photos shot 11/10/2013


Beautiful nature photos! Thanks for sharing


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Sea Dweller to start the week


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

As every day, the Pelagos.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

1979 Tudor 9050 with me in Austin, Texas.










Happy Veterans Day!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I just bought it in europe last week on vacation, havent seen it in hands yet, and it was love at first sight...it also comes with a kind of nato strap, but i intend to keep it most of the time on leather....



















Regards


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

This watch will end my 4 year stint of flipping. It has quenched my thirst and I couldn't be happier with this piece.....


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

PELAGOS


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Vanluven (Sep 27, 2013)

In the hospital. Inducing tomorrow!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

What else??  









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Vanluven said:


> In the hospital. Inducing tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best of luck!


----------



## Vanluven (Sep 27, 2013)

IGotId said:


> Best of luck!


Thanks very much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

All the all the best and congrats in advance



Vanluven said:


> In the hospital. Inducing tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanluven (Sep 27, 2013)

leicashot said:


> All the all the best and congrats in advance


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Vanluven said:


> In the hospital. Inducing tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take good care and best of luck


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Tudor Tuesday:


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

my trusty Polar Explorer II


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

The polar for Tuesday...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Dare I, I dare!

Digging the new strap for the "Ling".

Cheers.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Dare I, I dare!
> 
> Digging the new strap for the "Ling".
> 
> Cheers.


Wow super duper! Love this combo, the dial etc just awesome. What's the model number of this Breitling? Big big like


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

P E L A G O S


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow super duper! Love this combo, the dial etc just awesome. What's the model number of this Breitling? Big big like


Thanks, LE 125th Anniversary Navitimer, Ref. No a26322.

Have another pic.


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

This beauty but I am biased


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Thanks, LE 125th Anniversary Navitimer, Ref. No a26322.
> 
> Have another pic.


Awesome. Thank you very much for sharing. Great timepiece. Enjoy


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to subc


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Pelagos went to RSC, but straps arrived... So put on DSSD instead


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

drewstraps chestnut leather on SD today


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

sorry if I missed it but what's up with the Pelagos? Hopefully a quick turnaround and back home soon!



mtb2104 said:


> Pelagos went to RSC, but straps arrived... So put on DSSD instead


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Loving this black dial.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

rockmastermike said:


> sorry if I missed it but what's up with the Pelagos? Hopefully a quick turnaround and back home soon!


There is a considerable amount of free play from the bezel&#8230; not the compression related free play

checked a couple of brand new pieces at the Tudor boutique here in Singapore and all didn't have that free play&#8230; boutique guy suggested to send it back for a fix

RSC lady assisted for a replacement of some sort of fastening washer, which, according to the watch maker, should be the only thing that would cause any form of free play, and I am waiting for the call to collect it back 

Meanwhile, the isofrane is really comfortable and the close holes ensure a good fit, which the Rubber B is missing by a very tiny bit


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Again today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

One more day to FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

Tudor Chronautic on a Nato


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

If possible can we have more fresh watch shots rather than photos posted on this thread previously? I feel that fresh shots are so much more interesting to look at, especially if you visit this thread regularly (as I do).

No throwing stones at me please! I will post a fresh wrist shot tomorrow of my GMT Master, when it's next on my wrist.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

bhall41 said:


> If possible can we have more fresh watch shots rather than photos posted on this thread previously? I feel that fresh shots are so much more interesting to look at, especially if you visit this thread regularly (as I do).
> 
> No throwing stones at me please! I will post a fresh wrist shot tomorrow of my GMT Master, when it's next on my wrist.


Not sure what you're talking about but gotta idea! Here we go. Enjoy and have a good day !


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> *Not sure what you're talking about *but gotta idea! Here we go. Enjoy and have a good day !


Not sure I could have been any clearer.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

bhall41 said:


> Close-up of a previous shot?


What is your problem?


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> What is your problem?


With respect, what's yours? I made a polite and reasonable request to which you responded with what appeared to be feigned bemusement. Ignore my request if you like but don't rubbish it because you don't happen to agree.

Please carry on everyone else ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right let's carry on


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bhall41 said:


> With respect, what's yours? I made a polite and reasonable request to which you responded with what appeared to be feigned bemusement. Ignore my request if you like but don't rubbish it because you don't happen to agree.
> 
> Please carry on everyone else ...


To honor you, your Rolex Highness, I'm posting here again, and not only have you seen this photo but I don't even own the watch anymore!? Oh my! What's Rolex thread photo police gonna do?? Don't have an aneurism on is, buddy! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> To honor you, your Rolex Highness, I'm posting here again, and not only have you seen this photo but I don't even own the watch anymore!? Oh my! What's Rolex thread photo police gonna do?? Don't have an aneurism on is, buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't sweat it, we all have bad days:


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Enough, gentlemen. New pictures are nice but not required. Members are free to politely express their feelings on the matter. Or to ignore the request. But I expect everyone to remember rule #2.


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

This is like Rolex telenovela on WUS.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

lmcgbaj said:


> This is like Rolex telenovela on WUS.


Dios Mio!


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

GinGinD said:


> Enough, gentlemen. New pictures are nice but not required. Members are free to politely express their feelings on the matter. Or to ignore the request. But I expect everyone to remember rule #2.


Of course. I'm happy to play nicely.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bhall41 said:


> Don't sweat it, we all have bad days:
> 
> View attachment 1281542


I am having a good one, I just punched all my stress out in Krav. Enjoying a bourbon.. all good.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GinGinD said:


> Enough, gentlemen. New pictures are nice but not required. Members are free to politely express their feelings on the matter. Or to ignore the request. But I expect everyone to remember rule #2.


I promise to behave, and not post old photos and non-Rolex watches 
Sorry for the drama everyone


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

P E L A G O S .....what else?


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

16523


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

It is on my wrist again after being neglected for quite some time...


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Black & White for today! b-)



Best! Glenn


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Dates been set a day ahead accidentally as i'm monitoring time keeping. Enjoy your day people!










The camera on my phone is just terrible, it really is. And my hand isn't the size of a shovel normally, must be the angle

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

SD for today and will have something else to share tomorrow or the weekend at the latest


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Photo from yesterday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

tatt169 said:


> Dates been set a day ahead accidentally as i'm monitoring time keeping. Enjoy your day people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This whole post made me chuckle so I had to comment. You really make it sound like you're having a rough go of it!

Your watch looks great; thanks for sharing.


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

lhanddds said:


> Photo from yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That vintage leather strap looks great with your GMT!


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

bhall41 said:


> That vintage leather strap looks great with your GMT!


Thank you very much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub Date

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

PELAGOS as usual


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sub in grey nato from Dagaz watches...










Regards


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Back to the GMT for Friday:


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Pelagos still with RSC... But enjoying quality time with the DeepSea


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday guys


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

bhall41 said:


> Back to the GMT for Friday:


Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

lhanddds said:


> Very nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate. Apart from the hands showing some age (oxidation) the watch is in good nick. Fortunately I was recently able to source some NOS hands, which are hard to come by, as the hands are unique to the ref 16750 and are no longer stocked by Rolex. I really love this watch. Externally it looks identical to the ref 1675 (matte dial, acrylic crystal etc) but has an updated movement with the considerable convenience of a quick-set date.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today, its a holyday here in brazil, so to start the day...










Regards


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Friday evening with Sub-C


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)

Flatfour meets bentley gt


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

14060


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Took my Sub and won't give it back!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Wearing the winner of the revival prize @ the 2013 GPHG


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice flat four and nice Bentley.



2fast4u said:


> Flatfour meets bentley gt


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Certina for the weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend to all of you. Beautiful weather in Hong Kong 

















[ sunset picture taken yesterday]


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Just picked this up yesterday... P Serial Coke GMT-MASTER II 
Lug holes* and *SEL. Gotta love it!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Playing with a new macro lens for my camera..


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

This for today!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)

Thanks brisman


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

PELAGOS


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Please ignore the date... Got the endlinks to fit the thicker strap


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Cracking watch, this is the one to get, lug holes and SEL, congratulations.



Jake B said:


> Just picked this up yesterday... P Serial Coke GMT-MASTER II
> Lug holes* and *SEL. Gotta love it!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

End links from?

Looks good.



mtb2104 said:


> Please ignore the date... Got the endlinks to fit the thicker strap


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back to the Explorer tonight, love the lume.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brisman said:


> End links from?
> 
> Looks good.


End links from a local guy George... He has them for other watches too


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Cracking watch, this is the one to get, lug holes and SEL, congratulations.



Thanks, man! :-d


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jake B said:


> Just picked this up yesterday... P Serial Coke GMT-MASTER II
> Lug holes* and *SEL. Gotta love it!


Wow. It's stunning. The one to get for sure. Love the Rolex with drilled lugs too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

1-Rolex watch- check
2-never posted pic - check
3-today's date- check



Explorer II at jade's game


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

W E L C O M E. BACK Brice and great Sunday to all of our members. Peace up


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> 1-Rolex watch- check
> 2-never posted pic - check
> 3-today's date- check
> 
> ...


Full marks!!! ? Nice shot, great watch.


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

Vienna Time 2013


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Vanluven (Sep 27, 2013)

Rocking the bracelet to church today (sorry for the blurriness)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wish you guys great start into the week.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 11/17/2013.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a good week.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally it's back 










And the strap that has been waiting for the watch...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

14060M today


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Casual...


----------



## Vanluven (Sep 27, 2013)

Could it be me or is it possible to "break in" the bracelet? It seems to be getting more and more comfy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

SubC today. Great Tuesday guys.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

2liner


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

good day today..


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

this page looks like Explorer II page  I am in! 
at the dentist..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am alternating between two watches today, the Bali Ha'i Q vintage, which I won't dare posting here and the lovely Explorer II 16570. Note for the photo police that this is a new photo taken just minutes ago


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner Date










Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'll add another Explorer II.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Tools for today... Call me old fashion.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It seems we see a ExpII comeback these days. Maybe it's me and I didn't pay attention but it seems they had been less popular in recent years in favor of subs and SD's... GMT's even?
I love the explorer and the functionality and still versatile looks. It remains clean in spite of the added complication.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

I agree with you... I've been eying a white face once....
But no... I am staying a one watch man with my Pelagos.



Jeep99dad said:


> It seems we see a ExpII comeback these days. Maybe it's me and I didn't pay attention but it seems they had been less popular in recent years in favor of subs and SD's... GMT's even?
> I love the explorer and the functionality and still versatile looks. It remains clean in spite of the added complication.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> It seems we see a ExpII comeback these days. Maybe it's me and I didn't pay attention but it seems they had been less popular in recent years in favor of subs and SD's... GMT's even?
> I love the explorer and the functionality and still versatile looks. It remains clean in spite of the added complication.


There is no room for commentary in this thread.

Haha, just kidding! I can't speak to trends, but I know for me the Exp2 was not an obvious choice. When I first started looking at Rolex I didn't like them much. They slowly grew on me until I eventually traded off a SubC for one. So, maybe more folks are going in that direction if they aren't so fond of the "shiny" direction Rolex is consistently heading with new models. (Granted, the Exp2 42mm has its fair share of shine.)


----------



## Vanluven (Sep 27, 2013)

rts9364 said:


> I'll add another Explorer II.


I think this is the first Explorer II that I've done a double take on. Dunno if it's the accompanying shirt or what but very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom4711 (Aug 20, 2012)

May as well post here as well 

GMT 16750- 30 years old, like me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

THC today. Have a good one.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning all


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Brisman said:


> THC today. Have a good one.


I'm really liking the THC these days. nice shot, Brisman


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Picking black bay today










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

just cannot take it off from my wrist. :-d


----------



## gdigenis (Aug 4, 2012)

Let's keep the drive alive!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Tudor today...


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Pelagos









And earlier I was testing this...


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

yeah, I still have a SD somewhere, but can't seem to get this off the wrist for now


----------



## Vanluven (Sep 27, 2013)

Wood grain Wednesdays









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thom4711 said:


> May as well post here as well
> 
> GMT 16750- 30 years old, like me
> 
> ...


Great watch! But then again I'm biased:


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

No Rolex during the day today...but returned to my favorite post-work.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Have a masculine daytona to go with my "girly" wrist and hand.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Keep thinking about this


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

no Rolex today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> No Rolex during the day today...but returned to my favorite post-work.


That Baume & Mercier is stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trammway (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Toys on the desk......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

The usual.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the THC.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sea Dweller as I go drop off my car at the dealership then head to work for another long day


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

One of the best ever IMO...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> That Baume & Mercier is stunning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, my friend! I trot it out very rarely, since I tend to stick to my sportier watches, but I really like it.


----------



## finaloption (Aug 15, 2013)

SubC Date. Hagd.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Vanluven (Sep 27, 2013)

Got a new strap coming today but until then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Vanluven said:


> Got a new strap coming today but until then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please post pictures of the new strap when you can.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is just about perfect fade on the bezel and compliments the dial extremely well |>


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, I was lucky with this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Just a fantastic watch..










Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Just a stunning kit, this Sub Date..










Sent from something analog. soak.


----------



## Vanluven (Sep 27, 2013)

Hadley-Roma Cordura in green from Holbens: http://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com/hadley-roma-cordura-green-1489.html

Super fast shipping and a sharp strap. A bit stiff but I'll wear it in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

/\ /\ /\ looks great, I wouldn't have thought of dark green but really works.


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Gonna miss this baby while it goes servicing today!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Citizens! My Citizen  Great Friday guys


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

This one today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Not my birthday just yet, but I might stick this on for a couple of days.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Not my birthday just yet, but I might stick this on for a couple of days.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Beautiful


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Vanluven (Sep 27, 2013)

Rainy day in the 'burgh









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Back Explor(er)ing today.


----------



## spikynbaby (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Yellow Submarine was earlier for this Submariner on Revolver, this album is Abbey Road. And it sounds great.



















Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Kicking off the weekend with the SubC. Great weekend guys.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every time I see this watch, it just wows me.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wrist shot of my new purchase.

Have a good one.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Donald, it is really unique, reminds me of the 70s, did u have a good birthday?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Wrist shot of my new purchase.
> 
> Have a good one.


Huge congrats once again. Its a beauty. Looks awesome on your wriat. Enjoy


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Perfect! just the right amount of green! congrats!
was this Zach's?



Brisman said:


> Wrist shot of my new purchase.
> 
> Have a good one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sea Dweller for a long walk with my wife, daughters and our pups later today


----------



## Vanluven (Sep 27, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Rolex Sea Dweller for a long walk with my wife, daughters and our pups later today


Very sharp. Love it on the NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Perfect! just the right amount of green! congrats!
> was this Zach's?


Thanks mate.

This one came from a pre-owned dealer down here in Brisbane.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday fellas 


















and for the boat trip later


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Feeling like ordering a couple of isofranes


----------



## sinizurri (Jun 6, 2013)

Just registered, so my first pic ever on WUS:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to WUS.

Great watch and fantastic first pic.



Bluepolar said:


> Just registered, so my first pic ever on WUS:
> 
> View attachment 1292022


----------



## sinizurri (Jun 6, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Welcome to WUS.
> 
> Great watch and fantastic first pic.


Thanks, just found out that this topic is "what rolex you are wearing today" and as you can see, pic is taken few days ago... sorry!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't worry, no hard and fast rules. The pic. doesn't need to be taken today, we just like to see what your wearing today.



Bluepolar said:


> Thanks, just found out that this topic is "what rolex you are wearing today" and as you can see, pic is taken few days ago... sorry!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back to the THC for me, have a good one.


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

Bluepolar said:


> Just registered, so my first pic ever on WUS:


welcome to the WUS forum, great watch you have there!
greetings from mine 216570


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay Weekends...



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC for sunday...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bluepolar said:


> Just registered, so my first pic ever on WUS:
> 
> View attachment 1292022


 WOW! Stunning photo, great watch! welcome!|>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite of the THC line!
Great pic too


Brisman said:


> Back to the THC for me, have a good one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Great pic, really brings out the beauty of the 216570, the best modern Rolex IMHO!


FiXilVer said:


> welcome to the WUS forum, great watch you have there!
> greetings from mine 216570
> View attachment 1292046


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vanluven said:


> Very sharp. Love it on the NATO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I love it so much I am wearing this combo again today  In fact, this (or a sub) could easily be my ONE watch!


----------



## 379CID (Aug 19, 2012)

Enjoying the 1803 this fine Sunday...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Tudor & Patek (wife's) on our way back from Milan


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

That's a stunning combo! Mind sharing what strap that is?



lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

blenng83 said:


> That's a stunning combo! Mind sharing what strap that is?


Check out Strapped for Time, carbon fiber style strap, very reasonable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Morning guys. Great week start to all of you


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Morning guys. Great week start to all of you


Looking good Tom! This seems to be your fave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

16610


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looking good Tom! This seems to be your fave
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed Brice, but wait whats coming tomorrow. Its not a Rolex ... Thanks for your kind words. Really appeeciated


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes indeed Brice, but wait whats coming tomorrow. Its not a Rolex ... Thanks for your kind words. Really appeeciated


Now I'm curious!! What do you have incoming? I have two coming in Tuesday or Wednesday. Can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes indeed Brice, but wait whats coming tomorrow. Its not a Rolex ...


 Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Brice and GinGinD   I will try to wrap it up nicely.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

The Rolex are resting for today..


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

SubC to start the week off!










Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Inspired by Toms close up on his DSSD, I thought we would have a look at the THC.

Best.

Donald


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Inspired by Toms close up on his DSSD, I thought we would have a look at the THC.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Donald


Looking really great Donald. Glad i did inspire you a bit


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC Spitfire to start the work week.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice, cracking looking case back to boot.

Nice one!



Jeep99dad said:


> IWC Spitfire to start the work week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Monday #16600


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

DJ Buckley!










Best! Glenn


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

IWC Spitfire. You know WW II must finally be over when a Luftwaffe watch suppier produces a tribute to the Spitfire. :thumbup:


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Bezel cleaning day for the Sub(re-tension, cleaning and realign of lume pip)


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Expecting an incoming that will go very well with isofrane... So back to bracelet


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Good morning fellas. It's really sunny in HK so is my mood  Wish you all great day.

First things first  









... and now my newest acquisition. Not everyone's taste but the fish gonna love this. Comments are very welcome and let's see what Jeannie has to say It's an awesome colour and I used my girlfriends hand-dyed silk scarf as background. Hope she won't mind. Here we go...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> ... and now my newest acquisition.


LOVE that yellow frog! 

Something is coming from Japan :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> LOVE that yellow frog!
> 
> Something is coming from Japan :-d
> 
> View attachment 1293573


Thank you very much. Wow that's exciting indeed. Lots of goodies are coming from Japan. Lets wait in anticipation.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Today, Im tuning up my TT DJ.. just 'coz I havent worn it for about a week...!


----------



## Dave098 (Oct 24, 2013)

Wearing the GMT-Master 1675.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

It's here


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> It's here


A W E S O M E ! Huge congrats and enjoy. Wear it in good health. Mine arriving o Xmas Eve


----------



## Vanluven (Sep 27, 2013)

Waiting for a peppermint mocha on a snowy Pittsburgh day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Good morning fellas. It's really sunny in HK so is my mood  Wish you all great day.
> 
> First things first
> 
> ...


Congrats Tom!! Love the Froggy and yellow is just super cool. Is that the more recent frogman with titanium case?
One of my new arrivals won't land til tomorrow but the Pelagos should land shortly if my wife is home to sign for it. I did ask her to be home from 10-12 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats Tom!! Love the Froggy and yellow is just super cool. Is that the more recent frogman with titanium case?
> One of my new arrivals won't land til tomorrow but the Pelagos should land shortly if my wife is home to sign for it. I did ask her to be home from 10-12
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice. Really appreciated. Looking forward to your Pelagos. Awesome taste you got. Here few more shots from today. Enjoy


























And HK from some height today


----------



## Vanluven (Sep 27, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1293620


Now that's a beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Vanluven said:


> Now that's a beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> let's see what Jeannie has to say


G Shocks aren't really my personal style, but I find them fascinating anyway. To me they are the horological equivalent of Beanie Babies. The variety, the limited editions, the marketing, the price point, the colorful combinations, etc. make them collectible beyond what you usually see with watches. Add to that their near indestructibility and you have a really fun and interesting watch that I defy anyone to fail to appreciate, whether they own one or not.

Jeannie


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

SubC

Interesting that the ceramic bezel under water appears more like the SS bezel in this picture..










I love the light given off by the lume which is visible around the rehaut and especially at 12. The blue from the lume glow can also be seen in the reflection of the underside of the sweeping seconds hand as well as peaking through the sapphire crystal's edge.

Beautiful.









"Liquid crystals on his watch catch rays, of morning peaking through.." -Ladytron


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Been awhile...










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bam!
Pelagos, V 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bam!
> Pelagos, V
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations, Brice. Again.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Huge congrats Brice. Loving it. Well done. Looking so crisp. Enjoy 

Here my Sub for today after all the yellow hype yesterday. Thanks also to Jeannie. Well said


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Another Pelagos Brice, congratulations, looks great.

For me today, I'm back to my Blue Tudor Sub.

Have a great day.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bam!
> Pelagos, V


Congrats man - nice watch, and looks good on your wrist. I have been tempted by the Pelagos previously!


----------



## big-WIS (May 23, 2013)

Only those that have a certain _je ne sais quoi_ look good in a Cellini.


----------



## pacific17 (Aug 3, 2010)

Glenn-BE said:


> Black & White for today! b-)
> 
> 
> 
> Best! Glenn


Very nice dial! I like that dial!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Explorer II for Wednesday


----------



## pacific17 (Aug 3, 2010)

Not a Rolex but a Tudor 9050/0 been my daily for the week.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Vanluven (Sep 27, 2013)

Back to the casual look with the gray Maratac NATO as we gear down for Thanksgiving here in the USA. Not sure I could do the one watch thing forever but for now it works.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wasting time with the wonderful Explorer II and a Steinhart Chocolate toned strap...


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC Spitfire to start the work week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it me or is this a MASSIVE irony watch... German watch, used by the Luftwaffe during WW2, and then having a British Spitfire edition? And they say the Germans have no sense of humour!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriend wearing my SD today. I gotta admit looking pretty cool  Wish you guys great Thursday.


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Excellent,..!!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

This today... Might be picking up something else today though 










Edit:

Here it is


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

what's the idea behind the tudor sub?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

If this question is directed at me, I'm not quite sure what you are asking.



justbecauseIcan said:


> what's the idea behind the tudor sub?


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

just wondering what it is, a cheaper movement in a Sub case that's rated for 100m less with a tudor dial?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll assume you genuinely don't know.

It's a Blue Tudor Submariner from 1974, Ref. No. 9411/0

I suppose we're always learning.

Cheers



justbecauseIcan said:


> just wondering what it is, a cheaper movement in a Sub case that's rated for 100m less with a tudor dial?


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

I suppose we are. I know what it is, I am just wondering why it exists. I am not really familiar with Tudor, only know that they are the more affordable version of Rolex, or at least that's how it started, and I've seen some models that have a lot of appeal, but why do they offer an almost identical clone of the Sub? I simply tried to find out what the differences are and why they have such an exact copy of another model. Probably an ETA in a Sub casing and that's it.

I suppose by this time, there is no need to answer my question as I will google it for the sake of keeping this thread pure.



Brisman said:


> I'll assume you genuinely don't know.
> 
> It's a Blue Tudor Submariner from 1974, Ref. No. 9411/0
> 
> ...


----------



## kimnkk (Jan 11, 2008)

Pelagos checking in - hard to keep it off my wrist!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Brisman said:


>


Magnificent, Stunning and Beautiful


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Been wearing a Stowa MO for the last few days. Back to the SubC :thumbup:

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegadc (Apr 4, 2011)

Vanluven -- love the Pelagos on that NATO!

Football, turkey, and Sub for me today. Happy Thanksgiving all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Got it back ;-) Great Friday fellas. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner Date

"Liquid crystals on his watch catch rays, of morning peaking through.." -Ladytron


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


B, is that your 3rd Peglagos?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iam7head said:


> B, is that your 3rd Peglagos?


Close ;-) it's my 5th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks mate, appreciated.



rockmastermike said:


> Magnificent, Stunning and Beautiful


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

This weekend I'll be wearing this old Orange Dial 1971 Bucherer Archimedes Super Compressor with an EPSA case and a great looking domed crystal.

A bit worse for wear but still a great watch.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Black(Bay) Friday...


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

HAGWE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Friday night switch to the Pelagos to kick off the week end 
HAGWE!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Pepsi again:


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Sweet.. Love it...and thanks..!! Now if only WUS site could respond in less then a minute or 2.. we all would get better replies. -
Nice time piece..!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yesterday's shot. Having awesome weather in Hong Kong. Great weekend guys


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Gonna shop now and exercise later



















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Watch cleaning day;-)


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The shops At Mission Viejo, Mission Viejo, California. Photos shot 11/30/2013


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

216570


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

White Weekend :-d


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

My first Rolex on the first.


----------



## pacific17 (Aug 3, 2010)

saturday night-early sunday


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great week.


----------



## vkd668 (Apr 2, 2010)

SD 16660


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Snowflake Sundays... Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice watches! Have a great sunday! B


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

tatt169 said:


> ^^ I really am a fan of the watches that tudor have been putting out of late, IMO that is the pick of the bunch with the pelagos a very close second. If I didn't own a sub it may be the other way round.
> 
> Chris.
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

It ended up double posting while editing the post thats below for some reason?! Anyways, some eye candy to fill the void ..









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)

I know it's a bit early, but couldn't resist


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Changed now to the fabric strap...



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pcirelli (Jul 31, 2009)

I thought I really preferred the non-bracelet look on my BB...I was wrong!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Brisman said:


>





smellody said:


>


Back to back vintage goodness b-) b-)


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, California. Photos Shot 12/1/2013.


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Just trying a new strap during the weekend, when I still had some free time for these things...:think:

















Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On green iso to match the camo tie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I only have a black bay and can't keep posting that Here. So this is what's on my wrist today.










Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

sdelcegno said:


> I only have a black bay and can't keep posting that Here. So this is what's on my wrist today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same with me, my BB is the only Rolex or Tudor that I have and in fact have been considering gettin' the no date legend diver but gotta try it on first, as am having second thoughts for the lume isn't that great, strap will have to go and be replaced with nato or isofrane and lugs are kinda long too...


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

THG said:


> Same with me, my BB is the only Rolex or Tudor that I have and in fact have been considering gettin' the no date legend diver but gotta try it on first, as am having second thoughts for the lume isn't that great, strap will have to go and be replaced with nato or isofrane and lugs are kinda long too...


The lume is not very bright you are correct. You can see it but doesn't last very long. The lugs are about 51 mm or so. If you have a 7in wrist or bigger should be ok

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

SubC analog session










Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## miteemike3 (Jul 19, 2012)

GMT IIC on Nato today


----------



## Bmickdewey (Aug 7, 2012)

Explorer I 14270 on Rover Haven custom shell strap.

Just picked it up today!


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

rockmastermike said:


>


Well done Auburn, loved it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Really struggling to keep my rotation policy since I have got this.


----------



## Jez4 (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, man, that is a beauty! Great shot.



Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Good day everyone!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

My wife and I were in St John for our 10th anniversary, this was the view from our deck.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Bad pic. Great watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome shots guys. Here one of my all time favourite. Great day to all of you


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jez4 said:


> Oh, man, that is a beauty! Great shot.


Thank you. It's by far the most beau diode and best watch I've owned. It's however a tag big for me. But it's amazing. The dial is just unreal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos for the evening. Such a cool watch 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Exploring.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Great day for it









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

soaking.fused said:


> SubC analog session
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combination of two of my abiding passions as well.


----------



## Luxurlife (Nov 16, 2013)

Black Bay

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sea Dweller today, I can't never leave this one in the box too long. 
Saddleback leather briefcase and SNPR beads bracelet plus Boker Ti pocket knife(not pictured).





Sent from my iPhone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

Explorer II, first but not last Rolex


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratulations on a great watch



krisstoffer said:


> Explorer II, first but not last Rolex


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Traffic + Rain dropping my youngest off at school this morning


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

SubC

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

nick_sixx said:


> Great day for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrific photo and hopefully she did well out of the bunker


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

It wasn't love on first sight but I really like this SubC more and more. Timeless and so versatile and a worthy successor of the classy 16610 IMHO. Great day fellas


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll be wearing the SD for a few days.

Have a great day.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On 22mm burgundy nato


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Hooking up with a watch buddy for a _"what new toys ya got" _GTG dinner tonight. I got my 233 on but _he's a Rolex man_ so, SD is a must (and a few NATOs to go along with it...). Hell, it's the season, so he's gonna get a NATO from me to put under his tree _(or right onto his 5512, 1665 GW, DRSD, ...)_ ;-)


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

SubC 
Analog session: Chocolate and Cheese


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)

soaking.fused said:


> SubC
> Analog session: Chocolate and Cheese


Classic album


----------



## TomTom17 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC time...


----------



## AngryApe (Mar 16, 2013)

This one is probably boring for you big time rolex guys, first post here...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Any shot of a Rolex is not boring, great picture for your first post here, welcome.



AngryApe said:


> This one is probably boring for you big time rolex guys, first post here...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AngryApe said:


> This one is probably boring for you big time rolex guys, first post here...


No way man! Great watch and I love the pic too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Tudor big block chrono with custom end links.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghosty pepsi on rubbed leather.

I like them like that way... I have a special love for watches with an heavy used strap. Sometimes i even like heavy abused watches... 










Best! Glenn


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)

Pride and joy today -


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Wearing my yellow gold 1503, today -


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the spitfire all day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Tudor Prince Oysterdate...





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

AngryApe said:


> This one is probably boring for you big time rolex guys, first post here...


Nothing boring about that, I could look at Subc's all day long. Nice photo too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally it's Friday!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

it's such a white friday


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)

A 34 for poets day -


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

As a lot of people like to use it on friday lets go....










Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today felt like a Pelagos Friday 
TGIF.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

getting a lat(t)e start to the day


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This gmt with the jubilee bracelet is awesome...

Regards


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

cesar scarambone said:


> This gmt with the jubilee bracelet is awesome...
> 
> Regards


Thanks!
dP


----------



## Icebreaker23 (Dec 6, 2013)

mephisto said:


> getting a lat(t)e start to the day


Wow! I've been reading this forum over a year now without even registering. Now I just had to. The picture you posted could have been taken in my kitchen. Pelagos, check. La Pavoni, check. Reg Barber tamper, check. You've got nice taste there brother.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Back from my watch maker.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

Icebreaker23 said:


> Wow! I've been reading this forum over a year now without even registering. Now I just had to. The picture you posted could have been taken in my kitchen. Pelagos, check. La Pavoni, check. Reg Barber tamper, check. You've got nice taste there brother.


stepless macap M4 in the background (and bottomless PF of course)


----------



## miteemike3 (Jul 19, 2012)

Undecided it I totally love the look... but it sure is comfy! b-)


----------



## Icebreaker23 (Dec 6, 2013)

mephisto said:


> stepless macap M4 in the background (and bottomless PF of course)


Mahlkönig/Baratza Vario here and actually my Pavoni doesn't get much use nowadays. La Spaziale Mini Vivaldi is the workhorse of our kitchen.

Sorry for the off-topic. Your Pelagos looks awesome on your wrist. Such a cool watch.


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today felt like a Pelagos Friday
> TGIF.


So it does. Just got mine in today and I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*the only one I have&#8230;.

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Crappy day, crappy week... Time to relax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The ' Wild Thing ' also known as ' The Lion ' or ' Long John ' Mr John Daly is in town. Pictures taken during yesterday's 2nd Round of the Hong Kong Golf Open. Enjoy your weekend guys.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Just doing some casual diving with my Sub


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SD, have a good one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

From the Pelagod I still had on to the Sea Dweller for Zoé's dance class


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

casual canvas for the weekend


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Root beer GMT on #4 shell cordovan NATO + Alden whiskey shell cordovan chukkas for a Saturday


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just got this in a trade and thought I'd wear it a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I was gonna wear this, but $4.99 for shipping? Ridiculous!!! I'm not made out of money!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Took some pics of the Pelagos. Really like this one a lot. |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay Sundays... Some Crimbo shopping too... Cheers


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I'll keep the BB on to go to church with the kids and my mother in low, then lunch. 
I thought I'd flip this one the day it landed but I forgot how cool it is so I'm giving it a little wrist time 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

no suprises here


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub Date

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

My workhorse, a 30yr old 16660.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

114060


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Still loving this watch!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Counting down


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I would like to see Tudor release the Pelagos *in blue*. :thumbup:


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Traditional Jewelers at Fashion Island, Newport Beach, California. Photos shot 12/8/2013.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Breitling to start the week. Have a good one.


----------



## Raysclim (Dec 30, 2010)

wearing this for this week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Breitling to start the week. Have a good one.


Super cool... Really really nice. Please more shots when you got time


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks mate, appreciated. I'll try and get some new pics done, hard watch to photo.



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super cool... Really really nice. Please more shots when you got time


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Thanks mate, appreciated. I'll try and get some new pics done, hard watch to photo.


Thanks a lot. Very very kind


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sea Dweller today for an important meeting


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

hanging wreaths with mrs rockmastermike and the pelagos


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rocking the root beer, but switched to a green NATO before I went to yesterday's insane Ravens-Vikings tilt, and have continued wearing it.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

My black bay came off for today as I just got this in.


































Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchVT (Mar 17, 2013)

This for finals week.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The torch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

BB in its element, while on holidays


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Just arrived!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

En route to the girlfriend's graduation

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Navitimer again for today, change tomorrow.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Navitimer again for today, change tomorrow.


Simply magnificent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be wearing the Spitfire on a Rios buffalo strap until I go to fedex pick up my Grail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Still wearing the DJ 16220.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

smellody said:


>


Beautiful! This is exactly my speed.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

SDDS…..DSSD…...;-)


----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

216570


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Wearing my Pelagos through this nasty cold spell and barely keeping my buns from freezing. Snowflake dial in its "natural" habitat.


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

An old one on a nato strap for today.

I really love the rose dial!










Best! Glenn


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Great photo, great watch.



dinexus said:


> Wearing my Pelagos through this nasty cold spell and barely keeping my buns from freezing. Snowflake dial in its "natural" habitat.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Great photo, great watch.


Thanks!


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

dinexus said:


> Snowflake dial in its "natural" habitat.


couldn't have said it better...


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Is invited to Tudor Christmas's Party tomorrow!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'll be wearing the Spitfire on a Rios buffalo strap until I go to fedex pick up my Grail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very nice! Given that you already have 2 amazing 'pieces that I particularly like (the IWC & your Sinn Jubilaum) I can't wait to see your grail!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IGotId said:


> very nice! Given that you already have 2 amazing 'pieces that I particularly like (the IWC & your Sinn Jubilaum) I can't wait to see your grail!


Voila 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

I started the day out with this one. Loving the new GasGasBones strap.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks



Jeep99dad said:


> Simply magnificent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

1980 Submariner, Maxi Dial III.

Have a good one.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Start early


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Voila
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice, looking forward to some more pics and your thoughts on it.



Jeep99dad said:


> Voila
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub Date










Noir

"Liquid crystals on his watch catch rays, of morning peaking through.." -Ladytron


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Voila
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Despite my general aversion to non Rolex watches being posted on this thread, I gotta say - lovely watch, congrats!!

How does it wear on your wrist?


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thank you. it wears very comfortable and flat with a very manageable L2L so it's all good


bhall41 said:


> Despite my general aversion to non Rolex watches being posted on this thread, I gotta say - lovely watch, congrats!!
> 
> How does it wear on your wrist?


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> thank you. it wears very comfortable and flat with a very manageable L2L so it's all good


Cool. More photos please, especially on your wrist.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

With a watch of course.

Oops, I thought you said of his wrist.:-d



bhall41 said:


> Cool. More photos please, especially on your wrist.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Brisman said:


> With a watch of course.
> 
> Oops, I thought you said of his wrist.:-d


Ahem... Watch ON the wrist would be preferred. You are not typing under the influence of office end of year festivities by any chance Donald?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

No, all done and dusted last week in Sydney.

On the harbour and lunch at Catalinas, Rose Bay.

Very nice. No more festivities now until Xmas.

Hic!



bhall41 said:


> Ahem... Watch ON the wrist would be preferred. You are not typing under the influence of office end of year festivities by any chance Donald?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

We need a pic.

Still wearing my Sub. Have a good day.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. Here are a couple of Q&D's I took this morning. I'll try and get better knew his week
end


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand (Feb 11, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Wearing my Pelagos through this nasty cold spell and barely keeping my buns from freezing. Snowflake dial in its "natural" habitat.


WATCH P0RN....!!!!


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand (Feb 11, 2012)

I've just put this on.... for the evening....


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rangeman fellas  Great day to all 









and for the formal part of the day....


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

This came in yesterday. So happy with it!

Happy Wednesday/Thursday from Sydney.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still the 5513 Submariner, have a good day.


----------



## Icebreaker23 (Dec 6, 2013)

Desk diving with the Pelagos.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

his and hers at the morning time hack


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

mephisto said:


> his and hers at the morning time hack


If I may, what strap is that on the Pel. (tudor branded?)


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

Knoc said:


> If I may, what strap is that on the Pel. (tudor branded?)


just a plain old mil-gray nato with matte hardware: *source*


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

^ right on. Couldn't tell if it was a vanilla nato.


----------



## Icebreaker23 (Dec 6, 2013)

mephisto said:


> his and hers at the morning time hack


We have pretty similar situation here:


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks guys. Here are a couple of Q&D's I took this morning. I'll try and get better knew his week
> end


Ooooh! That's really, really cool! b-) :-!


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

Knoc said:


> ^ right on. Couldn't tell if it was a vanilla nato.


I've lead a sheltered life, enlighten me pls?


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

Icebreaker23 said:


> We have pretty similar situation here:
> 
> View attachment 1310129


lol of course! why am i not suprised? are you also hailing from the great white north?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry it's a repeat of non Rolex 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icebreaker23 (Dec 6, 2013)

mephisto said:


> lol of course! why am i not suprised? are you also hailing from the great white north?


Northern Europe. 

The missus has started to get more and more interested in automatic watches having to witness my watch enthusiasm. Now we bought a first automatic for her, the Seiko 5.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

mephisto said:


> I've lead a sheltered life, enlighten me pls?


I'm throwing around slang. Currently rocking a few natos but looking at that strap that comes with the BlackBay (which i thought u had on there).


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Will be travelling for the rest of December, and this is my choice


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Went to a small Tudor pre Christmas party


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry it's a repeat of non Rolex
> View attachment 1310205
> 
> 
> ...


Very very nice Brice  Enjoy


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Just got my dad's 16233 back from service today.*


----------



## hilly10 (Mar 16, 2010)

This today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

as it´s my only R., once again 16622


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

out with the new and in with the old today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I put my Tudor THC back on the Tudor Nato after a recent thread asking if we use them.

I actually received a couple of nice comments from friends who never said anything when I had it on the bracelet.

Anyway, really like this Nato and the sporty look it gives the watch.

Have a great weekend everybody.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mephisto said:


> out with the new and in with the old today


Amazing duo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> I put my Tudor THC back on the Tudor Nato after a recent thread asking if we use them.
> 
> I actually received a couple of nice comments from friends who never said anything when I had it on the bracelet.
> 
> ...


I did love mine on NATO for the week end too. And on bracelet at the office on week days. I need another one. Grey or black? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I did love mine on NATO for the week end too. And on bracelet at the office on week days. I need another one. Grey or black?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely Grey, but of course I'm biased.

I noticed you had the new Blue THC, I realise you flip quick but this seemed extra quick.

Any comments on the watch, likes, dislikes?

It's creeping up my list and I'm interested in some feedback.

Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I did love mine on NATO for the week end too. And on bracelet at the office on week days. I need another one. Grey or black?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you talking about Natos or needing another THC? Sorry, I don't frequent WUS as much as I'd like to. If you're talking about the watch, you have to go gray. It looks closest to the original and even it if didn't, I still think it looks just a tad better than the black. I'm partial. I have the gray, but alas, I'm thinking about parting with it. I've got a very strong itch for something else. I've almost put the THC up for sale several times but change my mind each time, fearing I will regret it. But that itch for something else is getting irresistible.


----------



## Mikegpd (Apr 27, 2012)

micahpop said:


> Took some pics of the Pelagos. Really like this one a lot. |>
> 
> View attachment 1305516
> 
> ...


Great shots.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Mikegpd said:


> Great shots.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Definitely Grey, but of course I'm biased.
> 
> I noticed you had the new Blue THC, I realise you flip quick but this seemed extra quick.
> 
> ...


I had the grey one two years ago maybe and loved it, I'll grab another one. 
I had the blue and put it up for sale the day it landed. Didn't like it at all on the wrist as much as I liked the pics of if. Grey is IT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> Are you talking about Natos or needing another THC? Sorry, I don't frequent WUS as much as I'd like to. If you're talking about the watch, you have to go gray. It looks closest to the original and even it if didn't, I still think it looks just a tad better than the black. I'm partial. I have the gray, but alas, I'm thinking about parting with it. I've got a very strong itch for something else. I've almost put the THC up for sale several times but change my mind each time, fearing I will regret it. But that itch for something else is getting irresistible.


I was talking about the THC. I had the grey one a while back and blue one more recently. Thinking about grabbing another grey one (hated the blue) but black is nice too and some good deals to be had for black models. We'll see. I sold my spitfire and Pelagos, getting a Pam and may want a THC too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

doing some desk divi... err cockpit div...um.. nose diving?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Cosmograph


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome @mephisto


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Into the 3rd day with my dad's newly serviced 16233. +1.5 sec/day so far for this 25-year-old faithful.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today, sub on iso.... Nice combo!










Cheers


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

The cufflinks match my seadweller well ;-)


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice picture brother!

Regards

Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Tudor DD on camo strap!










Best! Glenn


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Changed some setting on Photobucket, no more crop!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

St Regis Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 12/15/2013.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

What is wrong with this website ? I cannot post photos.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all, still with the Tudor for the beginning of the week and still on Nato.

Pics are loading okay for me.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards


----------



## atomictoaster (Jun 29, 2010)

Rolex Datejust II


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Lagunatic said:


> What is wrong with this website ? I cannot post photos.


I am not aware of any issues with photos.

Jeannie


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand (Feb 11, 2012)

My 'one day old' Pelie....


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That, sir, looks amaaazing!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Open 16!

















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)

Riseman Today, Explorer Tonight


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

TheDude said:


> Open 16!
> 
> View attachment 1314217
> 
> ...


Love these. Open 26 on yours or closed?


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

GinGinD said:


> I am not aware of any issues with photos.
> 
> Jeannie


It is a problem with internet explorer 11. I have to use Google Chrome on Watchuseek.com


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Lagunatic said:


> It is a problem with internet explorer 11. I have to use Google Chrome on Watchuseek.com


Glad you were able to work it out. I love the sand sculpture.

Jeannie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RickP said:


> Riseman Today, Explorer Tonight


?
I like how you roll 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TheDude said:


> Open 16!
> 
> View attachment 1314217
> 
> ...


Pure awesomeness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

mephisto said:


> Love these. Open 26 on yours or closed?


Closed on the 1680 but open on my 16660.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

davvman said:


> That, sir, looks amaaazing!


Thanks ?
It's all I've worn since I got it last Tuesday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

Exp II in the good old size


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Definitely a slow day yesterday...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> ?
> I like how you roll
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Buddy!
I liked your Barbour pic, so thought I'd join in


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back to the 5513 and also pictured with its best mate.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Back to the 5513 and also pictured with its best mate.


Very very nice pair. Huge congrats


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today BB+hirsch terra golden brown...



















Regards


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The BPFF again but on a black leather strap today ?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The BPFF again but on a black leather strap today ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brice! Love it. Such a fine timepiece. How is the size compared to the Sub or SD?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Brice! Love it. Such a fine timepiece. How is the size compared to the Sub or SD?


?thanks buddy! It's far larger at 45mm and 15mm tall or so. It also has 23mm lugs. However the L2L isn't bad at all so it doesn't wear that big. My spitfire wore larger. But it wears big vs a sub it SD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> ?thanks buddy! It's far larger at 45mm and 15mm tall or so. It also has 23mm lugs. However the L2L isn't bad at all so it doesn't wear that big. My spitfire wore larger. But it wears big vs a sub it SD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Brice. More like the DS I reckon. Have to give it a try


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot Brice. More like the DS I reckon. Have to give it a try


You really should  it's not as thick and bulky as the DSSD on the wrist lighter too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez4 (Apr 20, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> The BPFF again but on a black leather strap today 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the business! Love it.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Sometimes I see black helicopters hovering over my house. hahaha !


----------



## mr.mike (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi,
Almost traded this beauty away for a Panerai. Changed my mind just in time. I like the Panerai, but love my *Sub.

* Mike


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

and my Frogman few hours today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

This GMT is as old as I am. The absurd, vintage smoking jacket I am wearing? Older still.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

My second time around with her...


----------



## vatoloco_hd (Feb 2, 2012)

Vintage day date Tudor 
oldie but goodie....


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

The 5513 Submariner again, still trying to decide whether to keep it or part with it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm gonna give the BPFF a rest after a week straight on the wrist and enjoy the Sea Dweller today until I get my new arrival 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand (Feb 11, 2012)

STILL on my left wrist.....


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Hulk is rolling today


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Brisman said:


> The 5513 Submariner again, still trying to decide whether to keep it or part with it.


Keep it! A fantastic watch which I reckon you'll regret parting with. If you are feeling bored with it maybe switch it back to the bracelet or otherwise a nice vintage brown leather strap.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


I always salivate when Donald and you post your snowflake Subs. Such a stunning blue dial and bezel and the snowflake hands are so distinctive. 👍


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow...
...WOW!...
...wow-wow...
...and then some more wow...
b-)


smellody said:


>





TheDude said:


>





Brisman said:


>





Dan Pierce said:


>


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

30 year old 16660...









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new watch didn't land today :-( (USPS !!!) so I'm going to wear my old Omega Seamaster Chrono 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new watch didn't land today :-( (USPS !!!) so I'm going to wear my old Omega Seamaster Chrono
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh. Poor you! 

----










Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new watch didn't land today :-( (USPS !!!) so I'm going to wear my old Omega Seamaster Chrono
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is new incoming Brice ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tom, I've been missing a Pam in my rotation so I fixed that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Very cool Brice. Looking forward. Great collection you got


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello from Japan! Unfortunately can't find the Rolex I wanted... And even DSSD had a price increase


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Hello from Japan! Unfortunately can't find the Rolex I wanted... And even DSSD had a price increase


Great photos mtb2104! thanks for sharing What was on your xmas list and how much the DSSD nowadays? Enjoy Japan


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Sea Dweller again today hoping my new watch finally lands today! So much for express 1-d mail !












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing the SD today, probably for the next week or so, for Xmas.

I have a new anchor coming in the mail, if it doesn't show up tomorrow you will see it next week, she's a biggie!!!

And not a Rolex or Tudor.

Anyway here's the SD, definitely a stayer.

And of course, a Merry Xmas to all, have a good one.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Prince Oysterdate...


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

ncmoto said:


>


Super sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new watch didn't land today :-( (USPS !!!) so I'm going to wear my old Omega Seamaster Chrono
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like that one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> This GMT is as old as I am. The absurd, vintage smoking jacket I am wearing? Older still.


Picture really don't make it justice =/. awesome watch!


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

My Friday watch!


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome photo @Sri


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Braving a heavy snow day in SLC with my Pelagos.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

St Regis Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Am/Pm


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Here we go, turned up today.

Preowned Breitling Avenger Seawolf. This is a big heavy watch at 45.5mm diameter and 18.5mm thick.

Have a good one.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Here we go, turned up today.
> 
> Preowned Breitling Avenger Seawolf. This is a big heavy watch at 45.5mm diameter and 18.5mm thick.
> 
> ...


That is a Big chunck of steel! Congratulations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

HAGWE to all. Very much looking forward to next week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveW said:


> That is a Big chunck of steel! Congratulations.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2 big but just awesome. Love the baton marker version. Congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!! ? I hope you all have a great Friday. 
I'll be enjoying my new 176 on a thick SNPR Horween leather strap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

HAGWE!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

St Regis Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks... Cheers  @ Deepsea Dweller


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wish you guys a great weekend.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

It's Saturday and I feel like Exploring.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*

... Submariner 1680 ...

*





​


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Great watches guys! HAGWE
I'm on my third watch of the day and not one was a Rolex or Tudor so I'll spare you the pics 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't spare us, let's see them!



Jeep99dad said:


> Great watches guys! HAGWE
> I'm on my third watch of the day and not one was a Rolex or Tudor so I'll spare you the pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started with the 176









Then did chores with my grab & go Bali Ha'i Q









And now my BPFF to take the fam out to dinner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I started with the 176... now my BPFF to take the fam out to dinner...


Nice additions to your stable... |>
I'd love to own all four (or their tributes)...








_c/o Amanico JLC Prosite_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Travelller said:


> Nice additions to your stable... |>
> I'd love to own all four (or their tributes)...
> 
> 
> ...


Sick stable!!! Love them all. I was actually thinking of getting that omega which I love the looks of but admittedly know nothing about

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

1966 vintage 1002

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing the Ling, really liking this one.

Sorry, same pic as before.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I gave in to temptation...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


C'est magnifique 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Wore this to old trafford yesterday. Likely to be on the wrist all week!









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good morning.

Just arrived...

















Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

The Monster today. I started out with the Sub. Does that count?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Just arrived...


Congratulations, it's gorgeous!|>


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Travelller said:


> Congratulations, it's gorgeous!|>


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CMTFR said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Just arrived...
> 
> ...


This watch is just sick!! There was one for sale recently and I almost pulled the trigger. It's hot. Well done. B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> This watch is just sick!! There was one for sale recently and I almost pulled the trigger. It's hot. Well done. B
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot, Brice!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Felt like switching for the evening




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

My Sub C No Date to start the week.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Now that it is after midnight, I'll wear the THC.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Never a fan of chrono... But the Daytona is amazing


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

On a very very wet afternoon in Bali


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Travelller said:


> Nice additions to your stable... |>
> I'd love to own all four (or their tributes)...
> 
> 
> ...


I already have:




























I believeve that i need a BPFF... 
Hehehe

Regards


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Trusty Sub ...

*





​


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Happy holidays!


----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)

having trouble keeping this one off the wrist....


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

cesar scarambone said:


> I already have...


Nice! Love the EU version of the JLC Deep Sea, love the sterile dial |>


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Merry Christmas Everyone....


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

This one later on.










Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wishing you all a great and safe Christmas Eve, enjoy your families. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Classic meets traditional


----------



## Spoon1 (Oct 27, 2010)

New Pelagos owner...










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone









Just changed straps









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

To match with santa's clothes....










Regards and a happy xmas to everybody!

Regards


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Helping to have the right time of the turkey, thats what bezel is made for!

Regards


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas... Happy Holidays










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

I did not take a new pic but I have this one on today. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Baron & Leeds at South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, California.\


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Merry Xmas All, have a great one.

Be Safe.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mephisto said:


>


Awesome mephisto  Big like !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Merry Xmas All, have a great one.
> 
> Be Safe.


On my list for 2014. Beautiful


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## brianbesurfhi (Dec 25, 2013)

All I want for Christmas is a sea dweller


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Convalescing between turkey and plum pudding. Happy Christmas everyone:


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy then Daytona


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Rovelty 48 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)

Back to the sub for Boxing Day


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Boxing Day


----------



## brianbesurfhi (Dec 25, 2013)

Having trouble focusing haha










All I want for Christmas is a sea dweller


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

sightseeing over the south rim


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## TroyWatch (Mar 5, 2013)

tatt169 said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

Dwarves like gold










Sent from my non disclosed phone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigenis (Aug 4, 2012)

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Boxing Day... Still can't take this off..










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Recovering from Xmas now and getting ready for the New Year.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Allyc (Aug 12, 2012)

So, I've been wearing my 59 Oysterdate on a Nato, but felt it really deserved something a bit better for Christmas:

Midnight blue leather Kaufmann strap. Will try and take better shot, as the colour is rather subtle. These straps are wonderful .. i have a rubber with white stitching for my Omega Speedy 4.5 and it looks incredible.


----------



## Cali kid (Feb 7, 2009)

Going with a Blue RubberB...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

From Sun Moon Lake


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today DSSD...










Regards


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

very cool pic and awesome watch!


mephisto said:


> sightseeing over the south rim


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

With the recent BPPF and 176 arrivals, the Resco yesterday, I haven't felt like reaching out for the Rolex in a while. I swear I'll wear it to work one day next week, it needs some attention


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

So hard keeping track of all the days. Oh yes it's Saturday and it's weekend   Wish u all a great time and enjoy wherever you are.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sub again today 










Cheers,

Dan


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Lexi said:


>


I LOVE the dial on your watch 

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Playing with the natos...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Playing with the natos...


Sub looks fantastic on NATO IMHO n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyc (Nov 30, 2007)

Sub C


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today after the beach/pool with the sub...










Regards


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi fellas! 
Picked up this -76 datejust yesterday! An absolute beauty! 









Have a nice day.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Need more Black Bay here!


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

As you wish!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

My favourite watch for today!









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## lazard (Dec 29, 2013)

My robust everyday sub

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Great picture and great watch.



Triton9 said:


>


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo of Lagunatic shot on 12/29/2013


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

End of weekend.....










Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Your looking very serious there mate, nice watch though.



Lagunatic said:


> Photo of Lagunatic shot on 12/29/2013


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Your looking very serious there mate, nice watch though.


I suffer from lunacy. Hahaha !


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Great picture and great watch.


Thanks Bris, after owning and flipping a few Rolex. Decide to settle for this yachty as my sole and fav Rolex. Love the maxi dial.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Switched to the Sub. Triton9's photo inspired me to try a different shot.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I know I'm not alone now.



Lagunatic said:


> I suffer from lunacy. Hahaha !


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Another great lume shot, good effort.



Chainring said:


> Switched to the Sub. Triton9's photo inspired me to try a different shot.
> 
> View attachment 1327536


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's my effort.

Anybody else with some cool lume shots?


----------



## gdigenis (Aug 4, 2012)

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Wedding on Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 12/29/2013.


----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

Trusty 16610










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

In case anybody was wondering what the Pelagos looks like on a 3" wrist. 

Was having some fun with my daughter and serendipitously caught the hands perpendicular to each other.


----------



## clover4studio (Jul 25, 2011)

114060 on leather to change it up a bit.


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

Lagunatic said:


> Wedding on Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California...


I was just at Dana Point a few days ago, it's a great place!

Here's my Submariner at Joshua Tree National Park...


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Another great lume shot, good one.



DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Wearing this today, and a lume shot is in order, so:









Ok, this is a little to much, but...









Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Sea Dweller hasn't been getting much attention the past few weeks with the BPFF and Pam arrivals so on the wrist it goes today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Great shot, got the Blue lume very nicely.



CMTFR said:


> Wearing this today, and a lume shot is in order, so:
> 
> View attachment 1328054
> 
> ...


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Great shot, got the Blue lume very nicely.


Thanks, Brisman!


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

No Rolex or Tudor today.


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

new purchase today
i like it, i like it, i like it


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Byron2701 said:


> new purchase today
> i like it, i like it, i like it


Congrats! :-!


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Congrats! :-!


thanks ;-)

before I tried them on the wrist I wasn´t able to decide if GMT-Master 2 or Explorer 2 (only "must have" for me was the 2nd time), but when I had it on the wrist...
maybe I mad the mistake that I wore one of my Sumo´s the whole last week and the eye was used to the large watch, but after that the size of the 40mm of the GMT-Master looked something like a Ladies-watch and the 42mm of the Explorer were just perfect 

but nonetheless the GMT-Master with the ceramic bezel is still a gorgeous watch, maybe one day...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

micahpop said:


> In case anybody was wondering what the Pelagos looks like on a 3" wrist.
> 
> Was having some fun with my daughter and serendipitously caught the hands perpendicular to each other.


I dis the same with my little boy this weekend, but with an omega PO 8500 hehehe....










Regards


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

For the records, this is a 42 mm po 8500.


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

My favourite Black Bay to end the year...









Hope you had a pleasant 2013 and wish that 2014 will be a better year!

Happy New Year!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

All the best for 2014 fellas


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Expy ii


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy new year Tom! Best wishes to you and your family. Be safe.


Deepsea_dweller said:


> All the best for 2014 fellas


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy new year Tom! Best wishes to you and your family. Be safe.


Thank you very much Brice  All the best for you, your family and friends. Wish you great 2014 good health, happiness and success. Great to have you here  Greetings Tom


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally sun shows face today here in Taipei... Happy new year to all!


----------



## UKPaul (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

This is my first watch forum post.

I bought my first Rolex recently, a sub ND 14060m two liner and am realy pleased with it. I will try and and figure out how to post some pics later.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today so far on left wrist:










And on right wrist:










happy new year to all!!!

Best regards


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Way to start the new year strong 


cesar scarambone said:


> Today so far on left wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Acctualy those will be used during the day, at evening will be this one...










Regards and happy new year!


----------



## UKPaul (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice two liner mate, congratulations.

Although, the pic. seems to be upside down on my iPhone.

Anyway, great watch and hope you enjoy it.



UKPaul said:


>


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe it's upside down for my benefit since I'm in Oz.

Thanks, again, great watch.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy New Year


----------



## UKPaul (Dec 31, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Maybe it's upside down for my benefit since I'm in Oz.
> 
> Thanks, again, great watch.


Cheers Brisman.

I have never really been into watches before but since owning this i have started to really appreciate the rolex brand.

I now keep looking at the Explorer 1 39mm.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

UKPaul said:


> Cheers Brisman.
> 
> I have never really been into watches before but since owning this i have started to really appreciate the rolex brand.
> 
> I now keep looking at the Explorer 1 39mm.


The 214270 would be a great choice. I want one also.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

UKPaul said:


> Cheers Brisman.
> 
> I have never really been into watches before but since owning this i have started to really appreciate the rolex brand.
> 
> I now keep looking at the Explorer 1 39mm.


36mm all the way


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Changed at last time...at copacabana beach!










Cheers


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy new year!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

After a number of days with my new Breitling Seawolf, a change finally to the Explorer.

I hope everyone had a great New Year, all the Best for 2014.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy New Year fellas. All the best for 2014


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

This watch will probably be the reason I will be downsizing my collection this year!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Happy New Year's everyone!


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

From a summit on the island of Santa Catalina...










A very merry new year to you all!


----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sunny day in Hong Kong. Still in holiday mood 

















[ seen on New Years Day ]


----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sunny day in Hong Kong. Still in holiday mood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome seeing a fellow WUSer in HK!


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand (Feb 11, 2012)

Start the new year as I mean to go on....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice, sharp pic. mate, looking smart.

Looks good with the shirt too. Dress and Casual.



Dr. Guntram Shatterhand said:


> Start the new year as I mean to go on....
> View attachment 1331186


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the Explorer.

A New Year Resolution for me is to wear my watches a bit longer. I'm trying for a week rotation.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice new choice mate, looking good, hope your happy with it.

Brisman



Vikster said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Back to work.....










Regards


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this watch. 


Dan Pierce said:


> dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to work... Reluctantly  but looking down at the BPFF puts a smile on my face ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trading floor? What do you trade/sell?



cesar scarambone said:


> Back to work.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeap... I trade mostly fixed income and FX at BM&F in Brazil as a broker...and the damm market doesnt stop!!! Hehehe

Regards


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Another terrible rainy day, here.

















Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just picked this beauty up


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

She IS a beauty indeed!! Congrats. It looks minty.



pepcr1 said:


> Just picked this beauty up


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Jeep99dad


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

So many beautiful watches. Well done guys


----------



## Oarsman41 (Jan 3, 2014)

My newest acquisition, bought on New Years Eve:


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Blind Sub with Cajun mussels and other goodies









"Liquid crystals on his watch catch rays, of morning peaking through.." -Ladytron


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Oarsman41 said:


> My newest acquisition, bought on New Years Eve:
> View attachment 1332063


Yeah big congrats. Wear it in good health


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Oarsman41 said:


> My newest acquisition, bought on New Years Eve:


Welcome to the Forum!

That's a great first post. Congrats!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

pepcr1 said:


> Just picked this beauty up


Lovely vintage. Congrats! :-!


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Old fashioned Friday with my 23 year old Breitling and 20-year old Cartier wallet, my trusted Barbour Bedale and a super soft Cashemere, Lambwool and angora scarf on a cold day



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

SubC










No Date

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Spoon1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Tudor Pelagos










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks CMTFR


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Old fashioned Friday with my 23 year old Breitling and 20-year old Cartier wallet, my trusted Barbour Bedale and a super soft Cashemere, Lambwool and angora scarf on a cold day
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice Brice. Looks in great shape. Long time ago indeed. Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Have a great weekend.


Every time I see your pic if it I want another 216570 . Great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halewah (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Simply amazing, both watch and pic  such a wonderful timepiece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New to me an older Breitling Aerospace from the late 90's but with a new upgraded Superquartz mvt, hands and caseback and serviced by BUSA so it's just mint and I swear it's the most comfortable watch in The Universe 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My Tudor Pelagos just came in 2 days ago, brand new from AD - woohoo!!! :-! Love it so much, it can be my only The Watch in my collection!


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry for the double pictures guys....tried to change the picture to a smaller pixel but it is posting double! :-s


----------



## Spoon1 (Oct 27, 2010)

achilles said:


> My Tudor Pelagos just came in 2 days ago, brand new from AD - woohoo!!! :-! Love it so much, it can be my only The Watch in my collection!


Is that the original box?
Mine does note have a red line..










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Spoon1 said:


> Is that the original box?
> Mine does note have a red line..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Yea, my box seems to be slightly different. When did you get yours?


----------



## Spoon1 (Oct 27, 2010)

achilles said:


> Yea, my box seems to be slightly different. When did you get yours?


Netherlands...Europe

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Spoon1 said:


> Netherlands...Europe
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Ah.. when .... last month...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand (Feb 11, 2012)

Spoon1 said:


> Is that the original box?
> Mine does note have a red line..
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry... this is the same box I have!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Venice for New Year's, took my go-to, 16600 SD :-!

_Espresso... what else?_












































_Err... PAM 16600?_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

That's super cool @Traveller! Great shots. Happy Sunday fellas. My SD


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Brice.

As you know it's a great watch, I'm sure you'll end up with one again at some point.



Jeep99dad said:


> Every time I see your pic if it I want another 216570 . Great shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Explorer again for Sunday.

I like the way I caught the Orange hand in the magnifier on this one.

Have a good one guys.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ending my vacation


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

One of these and maybe both.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I finally found out where the inspiration for the BB came from.... Hehehe...










Regards


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Explorer again for Sunday.
> 
> I like the way I caught the Orange hand in the magnifier on this one.
> 
> Have a good one guys.


damned, each time I see the white dialed one, I am thinking if I shouldn´t have taken this instead of the black dialed one...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Byron2701 said:


> damned, each time I see the white dialed one, I am thinking if I shouldn´t have taken this instead of the black dialed one...


I went to the ad to buy the white, but when I saw the black i got it instead... Mostly because of the orange hand that looks floating on the black dial... But the white its an awesome watch...

Regards


----------



## zachcurd (Jan 2, 2014)

First post! Wearing the Black Bay while Detroit gets covered in snow.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to work


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060 rendering

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

micahpop said:


> One of these and maybe both.
> 
> View attachment 1334312


This shall have my first like ever.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Happy Monday gang!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 1/5/2014.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Somehow not so easy getting back on track after the long and wonderful holiday period. But no monday blues as the Sub lifts me up as well. Great day fellas


----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

Recent pick up:


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Vikster said:


> Recent pick up:
> 
> View attachment 1335620


Very nice indeed. Greetings from HK to HK


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Explorer for a couple more days and then a change Mid Week.


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...










Regards


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

Lagunatic said:


> Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 1/5/2014.


Nice Submariner! A Great location, too - We were thinking about going down there yesterday but opted for Malibu as we did go to Salt Creek last week.

Here's mine today - hanging with a fellow Canadian...


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sweater weather in Kansas City today. It was -10°F on my way to work this morning. We are used to cold winters, but I haven't seen it that cold in quite a while. Anyway, the Explorer is still running!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The SeaDweller it is. Great Tuesday fellas.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My Pelagos in the office with me today :


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Freezing weather today


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Tell me about it. It was -50 degrees with the wind chill today here in Regina. Freezing!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


> Freezing weather today





achilles said:


> Tell me about it. It was -50 degrees with the wind chill today here in Regina. Freezing!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep it up guys and stay safe. Take good care.


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

Gorgeous, really hope to have a pelagos some day!


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


> Freezing weather today


Great picture!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Awaiting the train on this Tuesday night in Sydney. Howdy!


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

18038...


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

decisions...


----------



## jaytwism (Jan 1, 2012)

16570...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

micahpop said:


> Great picture!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you, micahpop


----------



## SoonerTA (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tudor Sub.

Have a great day.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good day to all!


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Wearing my Sub tomorrow (Weds) for the first time in a few weeks. Been working through the rotation but back to the all-star of the bunch!


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

'63 100% original gilt & enamel dial with brass hands (except orig. small SS 24hr pointer-only produced in SS):


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

My GMT Master 16700 again today.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Down the beach with the dog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

[QUiOTE=DaveW;7210200]








Down the beach with the dog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Where are you in Cornwall Dave? Im in sunny Falmouth ha


----------



## RosscoEvs (Sep 16, 2013)

pepcr1 said:


> Just picked this beauty up


Why has it got a Rolex crown? Is it an after market addition?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

On my way to the gym










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

RosscoEvs said:


> Why has it got a Rolex crown? Is it an after market addition?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Hi, All Tudors up until the mid-ninties used Rolex crowns and cases, Rolex bracelets were used up until the early seventies.

Cheers


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

rockmastermike said:


> Freezing weather today


An awesome photograph, Mike :-!
Natural condensation on the crystal or did you set up the shot?

As for me, sorry, no Rolex today... :rodekaart








;-)


----------



## erin8817 (Jan 8, 2014)

My 1st ever rollie. Today is its first day out.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Vikster said:


> On my way to the gym
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nica combo... Today, rady to a deepdive at my work desk hehehe...










Regards


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I went cheap mans watch today.

















Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

It's been awhile! Definitely been lurking though!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Found a vintage jubilee bracelet that works with my root beer. Clint Eastwood doubtless would approve.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Rocking new leather


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Brisman, didn't get a chance to answer


----------



## Mercurian (Aug 18, 2013)

Been lurking around and drooling at all the wrist shots being posted here for quite awhile.

Finally went out and grabbed 1 for myself.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Friday tomorrow, it's been a long first week back at work.

Looking forward to the weekend and I'll be wearing my Blue Tudor Submariner.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

having a break from playing Moshi monsters!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

giving overdue love to the Pelagos this week. Yesterday and Today on SNPR leather


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Friday tomorrow, it's been a long first week back at work.
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend and I'll be wearing my Blue Tudor Submariner.


That is a VERY nice snowflake. Very clean. I've been looking for one but the good ones go quickly, and for a premium. That is my #1 most wanted vintage watch. Congrats on having such a fine example.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Friday! Have a good one!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

My bros alpinist and my GV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Psyko (Apr 3, 2013)

My Sub:









Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Root beer today. Happy weekend, all!


----------



## SoonerTA (Oct 1, 2013)

Hope everyone has a great Friday and weekend!


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Recieved my first Rolex today; I'm so happy that I start worrying, whether I prefer things over people ^^










Have a nice WE all!


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

114060 today


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice one, Originlgoods13, which especially the NSA might appreciate, if you see where I'm getting at. ^^ Kiddin - nice watch!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

davvman said:


> Recieved my first Rolex today; I'm so happy that I start worrying, whether I prefer things over people ^^
> 
> Have a nice WE all!


Lucky you....I want my first Rolex too!!!


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

I just wonder about why you didn't already shoot one, since you have so many even expensive others?
Back when I began engagin in watches, it didn't take me long until I ended up with Rolex. Only an Omega came before.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Still the 10th here. And coincidently during a photo the 2nd time the orange has hidden!


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

davvman said:


> I just wonder about why you didn't already shoot one, since you have so many even expensive others?
> Back when I began engagin in watches, it didn't take me long until I ended up with Rolex. Only an Omega came before.


I know...beats me too....but now that my sight is set on only a Rolex....it won't be long!


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

wearing this sub right now......................


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Just sharing my watch with my favourite hobby ;D


----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

Changing it up, black bay today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Prince Oysterdate... Have a nice weekend


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Daytona Saturday


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

HAGWE Guys!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Brisman said:


>


Brisman, that is a serious watch! Congrats mate

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefman (May 18, 2013)

Just got this one yesterday. Loving it!


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Spoon1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Tudor Pelagos has a new friend...:thumbup:










Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday fellas


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

My Tudor Hydronaut 2 on leather Nato strap.....very modest!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Stefman said:


> Just got this one yesterday. Loving it!
> View attachment 1341864


Congratulations, it's very, very nice.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

smellody said:


>


This is exactly my next Rolex - a 14060M "Swiss" dial to go with my "Swiss" 16600 :-!


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Only about -10 centigrade here in Finland, but wind at sea makes it pretty chilly.



rockmastermike said:


> Freezing weather today


----------



## Warpath (Aug 10, 2009)

Tudor Submariner ref. 7928 Seal Team 2 watch from the 1960s.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have a good week ahead!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The guard gated community of Dove Canyon, Trabuco Canyon, California. Photos shot 1/12/2014.


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

smellody said:


>


You should take action before the Crown Police get wind of your unscrewed crown there, they make the Bezel Police look like crossing guards ;-)


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

Changing it up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Warpath said:


> Tudor Submariner ref. 7928 Seal Team 2 watch from the 1960s.
> View attachment 1343469


Wow, that is simply a perfect tool watch b-) Would you happen to have a link to more info on this "Seal Team 2" version for us please? Congratulations on owning such a fine vintage Tudor :-!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sub to start the week


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is the one I wish I was wearing.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rocking the root beer again while anxiously awaiting a new arrival...


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

My recent root beer kick continues, but I switched to a #8 shell cordovan strap.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

My one and only.....


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*the only one I have..... but if your gonna have just one.....

*


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

this one for a titillating Tuesday...................


----------



## Spoon1 (Oct 27, 2010)

This beauty. ..










Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

The new (old) arrival is here.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

SubC and the venerable breakfast 3-2-1


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

This for me!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Enjoying a nice evening with the kids and dog


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

soaking.fused said:


> SubC and the venerable breakfast 3-2-1


...3-2-1-coronary??? :-d Nice Sub :-!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hump day in Oz, have a good one.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Feeling no date today.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Travelller said:


> ...3-2-1-coronary??? :-d Nice Sub :-!


Thanks very much. Here is a shot of "happy watch time" (around 10:08 so as the watch sort of smiles)









(Miles Davis - The Birth of the Cool on vinyl being enjoyed in this evening session)

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

My first Rolex and a quartz at that.
Been sporting this one for last couple of days...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

pyiyha said:


> My first Rolex and a quartz at that.
> Been sporting this one for last couple of days...


Don't see many of these, congratulations.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you for the compliment.
I love the style and the case design, and the bracelet is to die for.
Very comfortable; a quintessential Gerald Genta design.
I was first hoping for 1530 or 1630 because I wanted an auto, but they were much harder to find and the ones in good condition were way out of my range...
So, I settled for a LN Oysterquartz and I am glad that I did not shun away because it is a quartz... within 60 secs/year; set it and forget it till the next daylight savings time. 
This is definitely a keeper...
I don't understand why they are so overlooked and do not get the attention that they deserve IMO.
Maybe because it's a quartz...
Well, more choices for the likes of me.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

pyiyha said:


> Thank you for the compliment.
> I love the style and the case design, and the bracelet is to die for.
> Very comfortable; a quintessential Gerald Genta design.


I like it, case design is different.

What size is it? and year?


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

It is 36mm, in line with the datejust of the time period. 
But because of the case design and the integrated bracelet, it wears bigger; more like 37-38mm.
My example is 8 series serial which dates it to 1983.

Peter


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

A busy day today... And it is already 10 pm


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Had to change from a vintage to the BB (on Hirsch Grand Duke strap) today

























Have a great day!


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

Started reading a new book yesterday. Wearing an appropriate watch today. |>

Also looking forward to the movie Everest, that is supposed to come out later this year.


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Explorer II on Hirsch Liberty









Have a great day!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Expy


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## five-eighth (Jan 15, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Love the Jubilee!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

this one for work tomorrow, 1/16/14

after...maybe a Seiko dive watch????


----------



## LockedUp (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Three in a row!


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

micahpop said:


> View attachment 1347284


Very nice. The crystal almost looks plastic in this pic. Love that. The Black Bay is sapphire though right?


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Chainring said:


>


Hmm, strange looking Rolex


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Rainy Morning


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this 

Have a great weekend ahead all!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

On the way to work








Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefman (May 18, 2013)

Hasn't left my wrist the whole week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoonerTA (Oct 1, 2013)

I hope everyone has a great Friday! and a wonderful weekend


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Guys unfornunatly the black bay and two others watches had to leave in order to have funds for this new one.... Its not a rolex, so sorry to post it here. But the watch is amazing.... I had to share with you guys...










Regards


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This explorer is amazing! 

Regards


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Dr. Robert said:


>


Wow. Would like to hear the story history behind it. Looks great.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pepsi GMT today. Happy weekend, all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

Off to an Indian wedding










Sent from my non disclosed phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend fellas


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Bought this on the spot when I saw it, how could I say no.


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello guys,

For me today this black&white DJ!










Best! Glenn


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Glenn-BE said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> For me today this black&white DJ!
> 
> ...


Beautiful dial - <3


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Brian Hatton said:


> Off to an Indian wedding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Golden OP without date?
Would be the first one I see, if it ain't fake.


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

1967 1002 solid 14K There's a thread about it somewhere


Sent from my non disclosed phone using Tapatalk


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks nice


----------



## five-eighth (Jan 15, 2014)

GMT II @ FL400


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Kicking back with the sub waiting for the football later

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

five-eighth said:


> GMT II @ FL400


Terrific shot !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Bought this on the spot when I saw it, how could I say no.


Awesome score. Enjoy


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sun just coming around the corner. Happy Sunday fellas


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sub for Sunday


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Archer1925 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Bought this on the spot when I saw it, how could I say no.


Love it Donald

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Harwood22 (Jan 4, 2008)

*1675 again*


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Breakfast date with a No Date










Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sporting this all weekend.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: 1675 again*

Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 1/19/2014


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: 1675 again*

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 1/19/2014.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Monday on White..


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Dan, love that watch!!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Well it looks like my kick-ass 16600 won't be seeing any wrist-time for a while...
...not that it did anything wrong, but this latest acquisition has _my undivided attention..._


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

pepcr1 said:


>


Now you're talkin, very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sometimes you buy two vintage GMT masters in one week. It happens. The first one has a matte dial. This one has wg surrounding the hour markers and a crazed spider dial. Here it is with and without flash. Excuse the poor iPhone pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## ronniemoe (Mar 19, 2010)

Im rocking my 16610 today... no lug holes!


----------



## ronniemoe (Mar 19, 2010)

Im sporting my 16610... no lug holes!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Sub C.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

I got her back from service today. Oh how I have missed her........


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

More exploring.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

jswing said:


> Sub C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S W E E T


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

16750 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cduran (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still my new SM300, a change soon.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Still this..





Brisman said:


> Still my new SM300, a change soon.


Great. Now I need to buy these two watches. When will it end?!

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

This.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

A bit obsessed at the moment.

And a GMT family photo. 16750, 16753, 1675.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

114060 for today's menu..


----------



## Warpath (Aug 10, 2009)

Travelller said:


> Wow, that is simply a perfect tool watch b-) Would you happen to have a link to more info on this "Seal Team 2" version for us please? Congratulations on owning such a fine vintage Tudor :-!


I have a PDF file of the owner's WWII UDT Team 27 photos I can't figure how to attach here...The UDT officer retired in the 1950s and the watch was given him by members of SEAL Team 2 in the 1960s...I purchased the watch from his son recently. Ed


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Harwood22 (Jan 4, 2008)

*From one soft drink to another*


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: From one soft drink to another*

This one knocked Daddy's DateJust off my wrist over a week ago and it's still in place. Yes, it's quartz. Yes, it's a fraction of the cost. But I love it.









Jeannie


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't recall seeing this before or has it just been a while?

Very nice.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> I don't recall seeing this before or has it just been a while?
> 
> Very nice.


I've had it for a few years, just don't post it often, thanks Donald

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> A bit obsessed at the moment.
> 
> And a GMT family photo. 16750, 16753, 1675.
> 
> ...


They look great, a very nice GMT collection.

The Root Beer looks fantastic.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> They look great, a very nice GMT collection.
> 
> The Root Beer looks great.


Thank you, sir! I'm enjoying them for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

This


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

My wife and I wore our Rolex's to a wedding on the weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice GinGinD  Pls post more often here. Great photo.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## fredlopezphoto (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Awesome!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

White still... With a dash of gray 

Happy Friday all!!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing this cool Navitimer for the Weekend.

Have a good one.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Made a switch back to my usual, since I felt like it missed me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

'79:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Blue Lantern said:


>


That is a stunning shot. Ref. 79090?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Weekend already..


----------



## Mercurian (Aug 18, 2013)

Brought my precious for a tour around site.

Have a good weekend people!


----------



## enkrypt (Feb 24, 2009)

My first rolex  Bought it on 23 january 2014, to celebrate my upcoming 30th anniversary in april. Really happy with it!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> That is a stunning shot. Ref. 79090?


Thanks! It's a 94010 from around 1978. Uncommon dial-and-hand combination, from what I can tell. (Seems like 94010's with this dial usually have snowflake hands.) Its previous mercedes hands were flaking tritium. When I had an AD order luminova replacements, they got new mercedes hands for me.


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

WRUW Today??

This&#8230;


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice GinGinD  Pls post more often here. Great photo.


Thank you for the kind words. I only have five watches and only three of them get any regular wrist time and I'd feel a little silly posting the same watches over and over. I'm also a lousy photographer who doesn't even own a camera other than her cell so I'm always a little embarrassed by my shots. But this watch was new and a gift and I wanted to show it off, bad picture taking and all.

I did think the pearls added a little something though!

Jeannie


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Trying out a new strap on the root beer. I think I am a fan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner










Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've had it on my wrist ever since it was returned from being serviced and reconditioned. I can't get over the comfort of the RubberB strap vice the oyster bracelet... Spot on accuracy and a joy to wear this piece.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend fellas


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

2fast4u said:


>


Not fair - awesome

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

enkrypt said:


> View attachment 1356941
> 
> 
> My first rolex  Bought it on 23 january 2014, to celebrate my upcoming 30th anniversary in april. Really happy with it!


You made an excellent choice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the Navi.


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Well watch is too big to go under the sleeve...


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Still going with the Navi.


We need a wrist shot of this Donald.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great weekend, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1358385


Haven't seen a dial like that before.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Haven't seen a dial like that before.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


Yes, this "linen" dial is actually quite rare. Got it (new) from an AD (circa) 14 years ago. Nobody seemed to like the watch, back then. ;-)

A closer look:


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Very unique, I like it. Here's my white dial Big Block.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...










Yesterday...










Regards


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Very unique, I like it. Here's my white dial Big Block.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! |>


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

1675

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> Yes, this "linen" dial is actually quite rare. Got it (new) from an AD (circa) 14 years ago. Nobody seemed to like the watch, back then. ;-)
> 
> A closer look:
> 
> View attachment 1358416


You were ahead of your time. 

Beautiful dial and watch!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

micahpop said:


> You were ahead of your time.
> 
> Beautiful dial and watch!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> We need a wrist shot of this Donald.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


Good morning all, here's a couple of pics I recently took.


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Still going with the Navi.


How do you like this bracelet?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Quotron said:


> How do you like this bracelet?


I like it a lot, maybe because it's different.

You do have to wear it fitted, not loose, it is uncomfortable if it's flopping about.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

For the pm


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

In love with white


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow so many beauties  Wish you all great and relaxing Sunday


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony (Feb 22, 2012)

Love this model. Do they still sell this?


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Blind SubC


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## LockedUp (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Here's mine for today.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning all!

Have a great week ahead!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Bucherer


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

And a new pic. of this old beauty from 1971.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Today


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

No Date Sushi










Submariner


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

soaking.fused said:


> No Date Sushi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great!

The watch ain't bad, either.


----------



## splotchysaturn (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

the sub-c


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## jaytwism (Jan 1, 2012)

Just acquired


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

THC


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Mjk2613 (Dec 7, 2012)

rockmastermike said:


>


Love that NATO!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

My modest watch with a massive scratch......


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

azmokies said:


> My modest watch with a massive scratch......


Character/battle scar. I like it!










And this blurry one going under a tunnel:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

azmokies said:


> My modest watch with a massive scratch......


Character, that's what we call it, just spelled differently.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice sub!


Cesar


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Rider on board a Sub.









Mystery guest discovered by trusty feline mouser this AM.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's my first Tudor, and loving it!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

soaking.fused said:


> Rider on board a Sub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay... not cool! (but cool shot |>) Did this fella invite himself in?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Travelller said:


> Okay... not cool! (but cool shot |>) Did this fella invite himself in?


Sure did, made himself right at home in the theatre.










Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Like it..|>


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

This again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Selling? For something else or you don't like it?

Hope you don't mind me asking.



DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Selling? For something else or you don't like it?
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking.


Don't mind at all

I still love the Explorer but I have a very strong urge to get another Subc. I know it's mad but I can't seem to ignore it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## easheer (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

114060


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Ref.17000 for this week...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

GMT 16750 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Kung Hei Fat Choy


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Expy ii


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

DaveW said:


> Don't mind at all
> 
> I still love the Explorer but I have a very strong urge to get another Subc. I know it's mad but I can't seem to ignore it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once your set on something, it's hard to stop.

Good Luck.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> Ref.17000 for this week...


This "gerald genta" rolex is a very nice watch....

Regards

Cesar


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## sgireland (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Traveling with my Explorer II.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Exploring as well


----------



## Shockdude (Dec 24, 2013)

My new Tudor Heritage Black Bay. I love this watch and its vintage look, particular when I ride my Vespa. I took a photo of my Black Bay, Roland Sands vintage glove, limited edition Vespa GTS Super Sport


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Whattttt, two Black Bay in one page already?

Let me make it three!


----------



## Harwood22 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Rolex 1675*

this today. Didnt set the date. Too lazy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

114060 again


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)

16700


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Andy Chandra (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Rolex 1675*

Classic or Sport ?




Choose for the Sport


----------



## Franziskaner (Jan 16, 2014)

The new flagship of my collection


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Franziskaner said:


> The new flagship of my collection


Fantastic watch mate, good to see you here.

So, what's your thoughts on this beauty?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stellas (May 4, 2008)

Today's choice...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Date night 









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub today

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing these two today
Pelagos and Sea Dweller in Heuerville strap 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Rolex 1675*

Crystal Cove State Park, Laguna Beach, California. Photos shot 2/1/2014.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Rolex 1675*


----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Rolex 1675*

Some desktop Safari today.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Polar White for Sunday..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting this Sunday with some errands and then am taking Zoé to the circus. After that we'll see. No specific plans. Tudor Pelagos for now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secrethouse92 (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

DSSD on an Iso. Rubber B on the way



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 2/2/2014


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lagunatic said:


> The Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 2/2/2014


Is that sea salt crusted around the cyclops?


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## rmullins (Oct 15, 2013)

Got my grandfather's 1961 ref 5512. About time for a servicing


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

View attachment 1368822


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)

Watching Seattle crush Denver (?!?) while in beautiful Puerto Rico, wearing my trusty buddy 16570.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Note: pic is from 2 days ago. Hands too shaky now for in-focus pic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sporting a new Nato for my Blue Sub., so i'll be wearing that for a few days.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> View attachment 1368763


That's a hot watch. My favorite version of the THC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Dedhed said:


> Is that sea salt crusted around the cyclops?


No, its just hard water lime deposits. We have a problem here in Southern California with hard tap water.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Still wearing the SubC, pictured with his friends, the black keys.

Soak.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Incredible pieces. Very lovely.

I am still enjoying the awesome accuracy (-1 sec a day) of my nr. II Pepsi:



Have a wonderful week, Comrades . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my Blue Tudor Sub but I thought I'd show off my new book that showed up this afternoon.

Not the best pic. I've taken.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## iainwith2is (Jun 19, 2012)

Picked up my first Rolex yesterday. Little scratched but was too much of a bargain to pass up, plus it was the model I was looking for albeit the older type. On wearing it however I think the new 42mm would be too big for my wrists!








*** insert something amusing here ***


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Still celebrating


----------



## bigdavep (Sep 17, 2010)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iainwith2is said:


> Picked up my first Rolex yesterday. Little scratched but was too much of a bargain to pass up, plus it was the model I was looking for albeit the older type. On wearing it however I think the new 42mm would be too big for my wrists!
> View attachment 1369277
> 
> 
> *** insert something amusing here ***


Congrats. That's a great model!! Loved it when I had it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

114060


----------



## iainwith2is (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats. That's a great model!! Loved it when I had it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Cheers. Must be an oldie as it has the Swiss T < 25 dial plus the lume isn't very lume-y! Really like it though, when I get round to service it in going to ask them to stop the bracelet being so rattle-y!?

*** insert something amusing here ***


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to this very comfortable combo for the evening 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

This


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I can't seem to bring myself to take this off...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


I'm diggin' that strap big time, Brice. Where's it from?


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a hot watch. My favorite version of the THC


Thank you. I do like it better than the black dial version and it would be a toss up with the THC Blue. Oddly, I've been considering selling it for a while now but I haven't quite brought myself to list it. I keep finding reasons to keep it but some other things are starting to catch my eye now!


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to this very comfortable combo for the evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Heuerville strap on your Sub? It looks almost like the one I just put on my Speedy Pro. Super comfortable.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> Is that a Heuerville strap on your Sub? It looks almost like the one I just put on my Speedy Pro. Super comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 1370062


Indeed. It's a mocha rally from Stewart. I got 4 of his straps. Very comfortable for sure. Earlier I was wearing my Bremont solo on a 22m distressed chocolate Heuerville too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> Thank you. I do like it better than the black dial version and it would be a toss up with the THC Blue. Oddly, I've been considering selling it for a while now but I haven't quite brought myself to list it. I keep finding reasons to keep it but some other things are starting to catch my eye now!


Keep it. You'll miss it 
I had the grey one couple of years ago and made the mistake to sell it... Too cheap too  and I had the blue one last year, didn't even keep it one day . Grey is IT!! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Indeed. It's a mocha rally from Stewart. I got 4 of his straps. Very comfortable for sure. Earlier I was wearing my Bremont solo on a 22m distressed chocolate Heuerville too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stewart is the man. Such a gentleman to deal with. I have the mocha and the peanut distressed. I think I'll be ordering the dark chocolate brown distressed soon. I love that Bremont. I've taken a shine to the MBII but I'm afraid the 43mm might be too big for my 6.5" wrist.



Jeep99dad said:


> Keep it. You'll miss it
> I had the grey one couple of years ago and made the mistake to sell it... Too cheap too  and I had the blue one last year, didn't even keep it one day . Grey is IT!! ;-)


I'm sure you're right. It is my most accurate watch, also. I think it is around -/+ 1. My only gripe, and this goes for the Black Bay also, is that I can't get a comfortable fit. They are either too tight or too loose. Tudor should have put two more adjustment holes in the clasp. Now they just need to come out with a half link.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wear it on the right wrist  it's likely a tad thicker and may get you the right fit ;-) or maybe I'll buy it from u when u sell it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Chainring said:


> Tudor should have put two more adjustment holes in the clasp. Now they just need to come out with a half link.


I wish they would have used a clasp similar to the Pelagos or even easy links. My Black Bay bracelet fits perfectly when my wrist is at its smallest but when it swells a little, it gets real tight.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

micahpop said:


> I wish they would have used a clasp similar to the Pelagos or even easy links. My Black Bay bracelet fits perfectly when my wrist is at its smallest but when it swells a little, it gets real tight.


Any micro adjust is better than omega bracelet. Whilst omega have half links it's hardly a substitute for micro adjustment.

Though, I also find the bracelet uncomfortable sometimes too.

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Yesterday night:










Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Yesterday night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Win

And

Win


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Have a great day.


Queen of Awesomeness 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos Tuesday 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## secrethouse92 (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Ash85 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060 and fuzzy buddy.

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## FiXilVer (May 3, 2010)

I was so affraid about my G-shock GA110SN-3A, so i let it comfortably sitting in it´s box and took the one and only right watch for Winter Mountain Adventure.. the Explorer II Polar!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## rmullins (Oct 15, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Indeed. It's a mocha rally from Stewart. I got 4 of his straps. Very comfortable for sure. Earlier I was wearing my Bremont solo on a 22m distressed chocolate Heuerville too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Really like that strap. So much so just ordered one this morning.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1371223


Dynamic duo, nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So beautiful!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight no Rolex or Tudor, sorry 
Something more casual and fun and affordable and still made in good old Switzerland ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with the Tudor Sub.

I'm liking all these pics of the new Subs, I'm getting keen, something would have to go.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Sticking with the Tudor Sub.
> 
> I'm liking all these pics of the new Subs, I'm getting keen, something would have to go.


The blue sub???  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Sticking with the Tudor Sub.
> 
> I'm liking all these pics of the new Subs, I'm getting keen, something would have to go.


I wish I could like this twice. Beautiful, my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Having a little fun with the lume and iPhone.


----------



## Mercurian (Aug 18, 2013)

2 more days to the weekend.. Hang in there everybody! =)


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Not ready to do that just yet.



Jeep99dad said:


> The blue sub???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Changed over from the Blue Tudor Sub to this Rolex Sub from 1980.

A Maxi Dial Mk III in a rare no "Rolex Design" case.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Miserable day to take the dogs for a walk










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Pure awesomeness. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's a Pam day for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Trying a nato on the Sub C today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Root beer day today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Just happened to glance at my watch right at noon.









Looks like my minute hand is about 30sec fast.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day all, Rolex 5513 Sub.


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Morning all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's a Pam day for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the 176 right? Just got one traded within my iwc ingenieur vintage colection... I'll be with the watch soon in few hours....

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beauty


Merci mon ami!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> This is the 176 right? Just got one traded within my iwc ingenieur vintage colection... I'll be with the watch soon in few hours....
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Hi Cesar
Yes this is the 176 indeed. It's the perfect Pam for me. Ti instead of scratch and smudge magnet polished SS, lighter too, right size, flat case (vs 1950), clean base dial, sandwich dial, classic case with Panerai crown protection mechanism, hand wound ... I also would like a 233. 
Congrats on the 176. I hope you like it as much as I do mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I never set the date when she's been off of my wrist for awhile. Takes forever hah.


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

First post here for a while. Casual Friday at work today:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

Only one day old, and already can tell time. Great Friday all!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's hot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks man, I went for it. Normally not a vintage guy (if you can refer to 2010 as that) but love the green. Something charming about the older bracelet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

10 minutes or so with Submariner

Soak.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought this NATO for another watch, I reckon it looks pretty good on the Sub. 5513.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

1675 on Bulang & Sons strap today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day.

Unexpected (new) arrival b-)

































Have a great weekend!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi Cesar
> Yes this is the 176 indeed. It's the perfect Pam for me. Ti instead of scratch and smudge magnet polished SS, lighter too, right size, flat case (vs 1950), clean base dial, sandwich dial, classic case with Panerai crown protection mechanism, hand wound ... I also would like a 233.
> Congrats on the 176. I hope you like it as much as I do mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


The deal doesnt work, the o e that i would got was with some scratchs and a ding on the saphire, so i let it go... I'll keep my iwc 3233-01. I also have a pam 372 and a luminor suersible that is in usa to be dlc'd.. It will be my "poor mans tuttonero" hehehe... Today wearing this and i almost got the same photo than a fella posted yesterday.










Regards

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Im also using the iwc that came back today on the right wrist...










Cesar


----------



## secrethouse92 (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

My one and only 









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## aksingh (Jul 16, 2011)

.


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

...beside an orange


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Made a switch for the rest of the day, since I haven't worn the sub in awhile

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianbesurfhi (Dec 25, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Ti Pam all day and now more Ti 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore the Ti Pam all day and now more Ti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got my 79090 but I'm drooling looking at your Pelagos. 
I love it and I want it!








Tx

Roberto


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend fellas


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

New NATO. Have a good one all.



















Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

Wore the SubC all day, evening time with the Pelagos


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)

Listening to a bit of vinyl, haven't done this in years!


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I bought this NATO for another watch, I reckon it looks pretty good on the Sub. 5513.


This may be my favorite photo of all time of a 5513. Very nice!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage 60s/70s Cauny Incabloc... (At a wine bar on Bond Street, London)... Have a nice weekend...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

No Date




























Soak.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Oysterquartz.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> I just got my 79090 but I'm drooling looking at your Pelagos.
> I love it and I want it!
> View attachment 1375466
> 
> ...


Brice's Pelagos rocks but your Tudor isn't too shabby neither!


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

I started the day out with my beloved Omega Speedy Pro. I can't get enough of it on the leather strap.








But now I've switched to the THC.


----------



## brianbesurfhi (Dec 25, 2013)

Just another day in paradise.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After a great dinner at Vine with the family, watching more Alias with Raven... Aberlour and Pam









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

A rare non-Rolex morning for me, but the GMT will be back on before we go out to dinner this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Open 9 Day!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Gorgeous day here in Georgia, so snapped a couple pics on the deck. Wearing the GMT Master today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Decided to leave the GMTs at home and rock this guy for the balance of today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Edit; came back inside and noticed lume  ......


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

A different picture from the other that I've posted!


----------



## brianbesurfhi (Dec 25, 2013)

I think I'll have another round.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## LockedUp (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tudor 79090 Submariner

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to work with polar white


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

No Date Submariner










Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## brianbesurfhi (Dec 25, 2013)

This picture speaks for my disposition.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

RickP said:


> Listening to a bit of vinyl, haven't done this in years!


This is one heck of a dial color match....awesome...


----------



## RickP (Jun 17, 2013)

franksf said:


> This is one heck of a dial color match....awesome...


Haha yeah, thanks buddy


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

It's spring now in Hong Kong but temp is only at 9C...Leather gloves on hands and Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue on wristb-)


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> After a great dinner at Vine with the family, watching more Alias with Raven... Aberlour and Pam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite scotches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

1675 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Sub C back on the bracelet.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## v.lats97nsx (Jan 11, 2014)

Still waiting for my micah strap and my original strap.







love this thing

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

14060 on ice


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1378927


I vote yes to TT

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

blue dial for Tuesday...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 21:6 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sub C + grey nato










Cheers

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snow day here... A rare occurrence 
Sea Dweller on Heuerville leather 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

This One::-!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Exploerin'


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

1675 on blue B&S leather strap today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight the watch with the most sentimental value 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## v.lats97nsx (Jan 11, 2014)

New strap came in







plus it snowed

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

old 60s gmt w black bzl


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Wow!! Dude! That's a great pic! 
New one, yeah? Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! Dude! That's a great pic!
> New one, yeah? Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice It's my old SubC ( not wearing it often ) but a brandnew non-date arriving later in April  That will be my first Rolex since last March 2013. So it's about time


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Headed to the office. No traffic today  with the current weather and forecast 
Pam 176 on SNPR bridle today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

16750 on oyster today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand (Feb 11, 2012)

Todays time is sponsored by...






STILL loving this watch... glad I chose this over the Black Bay!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Guess it's the Explorer...again! ;-)

Have a great day!


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Blue on blue Rios1931 Alligator strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner










114060

Soak.


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Not one today.... SOH42

Sent with a AN/PRC-117F on a DMDG / 1-time pad


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

114060 today for office


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After playing in the snow with my kids and pups, a little work from home then dinner with the Pelagos









 ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CMTFR said:


> Guess it's the Explorer...again! ;-)
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> ...


? love it. May need to grab another or a sub c

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


>  love it. May need to grab another or a sub c
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks a lot! |>

Guess I'm keeping both: the Explorer and the SubC. ;-)


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Tudor black bay on a bond nato









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Good morning everyone...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Really nasty weather in Hong Kong. Enjoying my SeaDweller even more. Great day fellas.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

76100


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Out playing in the "debilitating snow" in Baltimore. The fact a dusting is so debilitating for this area is something I, as a Buffalo, NY native, find amusing. Everything is already closed here tomorrow!

















...and as a bonus, got this shiny little guy back fresh from Breitling service today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercurian (Aug 18, 2013)

Finally had time yesterday to take a photo of both mine and my wife's ND Sub Cs!
Have a great day everybody!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Staying home and remoting in today. Lots of snow (for Charlotte) and we had freezing rain on top, more snow coming... So everything is closed 

I'll be wearing the Pelagos today to work from home and hopefully to go play outside with the kids too at some point. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


>





Chainring said:


> View attachment 1382972


Really digging the Tudors, gents. The more I see of them, the more I like 'em. I may be picking one up next week. Don't think I can resist much longer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> View attachment 1382972


I need one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Been pretty accurate so far


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe this for shovel duty in a bit. My dog needs a proper place to take care of business










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

114060


----------



## booner (Jan 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

quittin' time!


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I need one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yes you do!


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Really digging the Tudors, gents. The more I see of them, the more I like 'em. I may be picking one up next week. Don't think I can resist much longer!


Don't resist! Which one do you have your eye on?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Chainring said:


> Don't resist! Which one do you have your eye on?


I have been eyeing the Pelagos and Black Bay both for some time. Ideally,I would do both,but I might not live to enjoy them if I do that. My better half has been "strongly encouraging" me to pare down the collection as it is. I'm going to move a few items so I can pick up one, and the Black Bay has it on looks alone...but I loved the Pelagos when I tried it on. The clasp and overall lightness of the titanium are both excellent features. Lots to like about each of them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harwood22 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Tudor 7016 Blue*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I have been eyeing the Pelagos and Black Bay both for some time. Ideally,I would do both,but I might not live to enjoy them if I do that. My better half has been "strongly encouraging" me to pare down the collection as it is. I'm going to move a few items so I can pick up one, and the Black Bay has it on looks alone...but I loved the Pelagos when I tried it on. The clasp and overall lightness of the titanium are both excellent features. Lots to like about each of them!


Both are great watches. I went with Black Bay as my first Tudor and the THC as my second. Maybe one day I'll add a Pelagos. It's a damn cool watch. But I love wearing my Black Bay and can't see getting rid of it any time soon.


----------



## Mercurian (Aug 18, 2013)

Not wearing a Rolex today but just want to wish everyone Happy Valentine's Day and a good weekend ahead!









Wearing my "1st love" today... haha


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

16610


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm wearing JLC now,









but going back to the Explorer later









Have a great day!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

This is a great pic.

Which model and year is this one?



Chainring said:


>


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Great picture.

I'm looking forward to being officially allowed to wear mine, 12 days and counting.



darby11 said:


> Maybe this for shovel duty in a bit. My dog needs a proper place to take care of business
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

What an absolute cracker.

These Blue No Date Subs are hard to find and yours looks in great condition.

Nice one.



Harwood22 said:


>


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

Going with the Seawolf for the weekend.

As you can see, a wee bit bigger than the SD.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Great picture.
> 
> I'm looking forward to being officially allowed to wear mine, 12 days and counting.


Why 12 straight days? You bringing on a vacation? Enjoy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Why 12 straight days? You bringing on a vacation? Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry, I meant I'm not allowed to wear it yet, birthday in 12 days. I've been sneaking it on when the wife was out but I can wear the hell out of it soon.

I started looking in November thinking it would take some time to get one, found one pretty quick so it's been locked a way for a couple of months.

Can't wait to wear it especially after your pic.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Sorry, I meant I'm not allowed to wear it yet, birthday in 12 days. I've been sneaking it on when the wife was out but I can wear the hell out of it soon.
> 
> I started looking in November thinking it would take some time to get one, found one pretty quick so it's been locked a way for a couple of months.
> 
> Can't wait to wear it especially after your pic.


Ooohhh, sneak mode. Been there - done that. Soon enough, I love mine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Working from home again and wearing these two as I try to decide my next WIS move  ??


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Chainring said:


> Both are great watches. I went with Black Bay as my first Tudor and the THC as my second. Maybe one day I'll add a Pelagos. It's a damn cool watch. But I love wearing my Black Bay and can't see getting rid of it any time soon.


About that waiting til next week to pick up a Tudor thing...yea, I couldn't. Incoming, but went the vintage route. Very excited!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*


----------



## Harwood22 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

Thanks


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Started the day with the Baume on gator.









Finishing it with the expii


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> This is a great pic.
> 
> Which model and year is this one?


Thanks,Brisman. That's a F series 14060M.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Relaxing weekend fellas


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Working from home again and wearing these two as I try to decide my next WIS move  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least you have two great choices there. I love that Blancpain but i fear my 6.5" wrist is too small for one. i was hoping to have a new toy on my wrist today but unfortunately Customs has a different view. Not sure when it will be liberated....nor what it will cost me to do so. :-(


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> About that waiting til next week to pick up a Tudor thing...yea, I couldn't. Incoming, but went the vintage route. Very excited!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vintage? Even better!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

After three DJs (four, counting my late father's) and a DJ II, four Subs, three GMTs and a DSSD, my latest - and new favorite - Rolex. The Jubilee bracelet always was an amazing thing, but the newest version is simply awesome.

In returning to 36mm as a daily wearer, I believe my Wrist Frisbee Fever has been cured. ;-)


----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

Chainring said:


> Both are great watches. I went with Black Bay as my first Tudor and the THC as my second. Maybe one day I'll add a Pelagos. It's a damn cool watch. But I love wearing my Black Bay and can't see getting rid of it any time soon.
> 
> View attachment 1383839


If you had to pick one to get between the black Bay and heritage chrono, what would you pick? I'm trying to decide 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

HAGWE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

cubsrule17 said:


> If you had to pick one to get between the black Bay and heritage chrono, what would you pick? I'm trying to decide
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Black Bay by a country mile. It just speaks to me in a way the THC never has. But people notice the THC more. I get a comment about the THC every time I wear it, but frankly I prefer when people don't notice my watches at all.


----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

Chainring said:


> Black Bay by a country mile. It just speaks to me in a way the THC never has. But people notice the THC more. I get a comment about the THC every time I wear it, but frankly I prefer when people don't notice my watches at all.


Awesome thanks same decision if the Pelegos was an option too?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Still wearing the one from yesterday but it's the weekend and I usually change three or four times during the weekends. A Speedy Pro on a Hueurville strap is a killer combo.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

cubsrule17 said:


> Awesome thanks same decision if the Pelegos was an option too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I think so but never having had a Pelagos on my wrist it's a bit unfair to say so. For me, I would rate them Black Bay, THC, Pelagos. But I think the THC and Pelagos would flip-flop based on my mood. It would be a very close race.


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

cubsrule17 said:


> If you had to pick one to get between the black Bay and heritage chrono, what would you pick? I'm trying to decide
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Heritage chrono has the striking colors to capture everyone's eyes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

It's Saturday. I told you I would change. I never wear this one as it's on loan to my wife but I thought it would be fun to wear for a while. This is a Tudor Date-Day 94613 circa 1995. I'm not sure what its service history is but it is very clean and could possibly be my most accurate watch. Last check it was almost dead on. Can't beat that for this relatively inexpensive little gem.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Started with the PO this AM, switched to the expii for drinks on this beautiful day outside.










Quick brush of the pool then drinks...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the 176









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing the Ling, have a good one.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Today bit different  Great Sunday fellas


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Changed to the SD, ready for the new week.

Feels like a bit of a lightweight after the Ling.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sticking with the 16750 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

Another pawn shop watch, this one was brand new, still had all the plastic wrap on it with box and all papers.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sal16610 (Aug 25, 2009)

My Sub...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Another beautiful day- the kind you want to toast to.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Changed to the SD, ready for the new week.
> 
> Feels like a bit of a lightweight after the Ling.


Sorry, but the ling can't touch this one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week fellas


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my PadFone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Changed already, Explorer II on the wrist.

I'm thinking of changing this to a GMT 16710. I thought I would wear it for a while to see which way I'm swayed, keep it or sell and buy a GMT II.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On new shoes from Wotancraft!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1387245


A dream  My next one. Great shot


----------



## secrethouse92 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

My new Pelagos


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

Rainy day here :-(


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Changed already, Explorer II on the wrist.
> 
> I'm thinking of changing this to a GMT 16710. I thought I would wear it for a while to see which way I'm swayed, keep it or sell and buy a GMT II.


Keep it 
Am gonna buy another I think though I may grab a sub first

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Changed already, Explorer II on the wrist.
> 
> I'm thinking of changing this to a GMT 16710. I thought I would wear it for a while to see which way I'm swayed, keep it or sell and buy a GMT II.


I'm with Brice. Keep it. That is one of my favorite Rolex models. I have the 16570 model which probably suits my 6.5." wrist better but I'd trade for that model in a heartbeat. But I also have a 16710 and love it as well. Tough choices but to me, that 216570 is a keeper.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Pam again today. It's become my fave









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Day off, relaxing with an afternoon beer.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Dedhed said:


> Day off, relaxing with an afternoon beer.


Awesome. Looks like a gorgeous day to do so.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Imitrex said:


> Awesome. Looks like a gorgeous day to do so.


It sure is. To quote a line from your avatar:
"it was a beautiful day, the kind you want to toast..." - JB, Jamaica Mistaika.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> A dream  My next one. Great shot


Thanks a lot! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switched over to this....

...and made a small impulse purchase today as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

No Rolex today, as I just welcomed a new friend.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I think your right boys, I'll keep it, impulses, got to try and control them.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sub today, happy Tuesday all!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> Sub today, happy Tuesday all!


? this strap looks good on the sub and I usually don't like leather on a sub. Well done. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm looking to buy another sub or explorer II and considering the GMT as well. But for now in wearing the BPFF 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Today's new arrival...new to me, anyways!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Not coming off of the wrist


----------



## dmirl (Oct 4, 2013)

Have a Zenith Pilot, but prefer my new watch!


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Back with the Explorer II the past two days.


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm looking to buy another sub or explorer II and considering the GMT as well. But for now in wearing the BPFF


The turnover rate of your collection is inspiring in a strange way (haha). Best of luck finding your next Rolex! :-!


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Been awhile


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

THC today, have a good one.


----------



## v.lats97nsx (Jan 11, 2014)

New Micah strap came in. Have to share.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## law138 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

_What day is it....HUMP DAAAYYY !!!!

_


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

Only the best Valentines Day gift ever!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*



Imitrex said:


> Only the best Valentines Day gift ever!
> 
> View attachment 1390370


Nice Pelagos, but I almost had to "unlike" after noticing the Broncos logo. Talk about ruining a good wrist shot!


----------



## gdigenis (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks jeep99dad for the info on ordering my new strap









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Black Bay's got decent lume.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

Changing it up:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Not a rolex today, but with a safe way to use an APRO in rio de janeiro for those who are thinking about coming to brasil during worldcup...LOL










Regards

Cesar


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Obsessed at the moment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Wore this one today. Just forgot to post this photo earlier.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

It's a shame you're only showing us about 1/8th of that AP. 



cesar scarambone said:


> Not a rolex today, but with a safe way to use an APRO in rio de janeiro for those who are thinking about coming to brasil during worldcup...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gdigenis said:


> Thanks jeep99dad for the info on ordering my new strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't waste any time  congrats. It looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


>


No matter whether it's on strap or bracelet, this tudor heritage chrono really looks nice!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos Friday. TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

[








Properly attired for today's Olympic hockey semifinal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay Fridays... Have a nice weekend


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

micahpop said:


> It's a shame you're only showing us about 1/8th of that AP.


Hahaha sorry for thar its a ro diver. I promisse that i post again a full photo.
Today:










Regards

Cesar


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Back on bracelet. Word of advice for owners of the BB. DO NOT use spring bars from cotton NATO strap. They either do not fit, or you'll have a hard time trying.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Tudor Advisor, today

























Have a great day!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## gdigenis (Aug 4, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend fellas


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Daily beater. Loving the loud GMT numbers when travel n noting Zulu time at work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On my way to work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> On my way to work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


On a Saturday?! 

Well, at least you have good company!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally tore the Tudor Sub off your wrist. Looked like a nice one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Imitrex said:


> On a Saturday?!
> 
> Well, at least you have good company!


Yeah this week sucks. 15+ hour days and week end :-( vendor blew us up and gotta fix trades

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Finally tore the Tudor Sub off your wrist. Looked like a nice one.


Thanks, I really like the snowflake a lot. The 1675 is a favorite too - I like the creamy patina on the markers and bezel fading. It's nice when they have character!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, I really like the snowflake a lot. The 1675 is a favorite too - I like the creamy patina on the markers and bezel fading. It's nice when they have character!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, totally agree.

I've got to say, I do like the new look as well, a bit of both for me.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Yep, totally agree.
> 
> I've got to say, I do like the new look as well, a bit of both for me.


Same here, my friend. On the Breitling front, I have a shiny new Superocean and a shiny Chronomat Evolution just back from service, neither of which I have laid a finger on yet. They look so nice I am almost afraid to touch them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah this week sucks. 15+ hour days and week end :-( vendor blew us up and gotta fix trades
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Hard work = the ability to have a fine collection, such as the one you possess. Respect for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Same here, my friend. On the Breitling front, I have a shiny new Superocean and a shiny Chronomat Evolution just back from service, neither of which I have laid a finger on yet. They look so nice I am almost afraid to touch them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the Ling's, can you post some pics anyway.

I have a Navi and a Seawolf.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Here's the superocean, which still has all the stickers and plastic on it. I haven't even tried it on yet.

And the Evo came back from service looking brand new. I was very pleased with Breitling's authorized service center.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Here's the superocean, which still has all the stickers and plastic on it. I haven't even tried it on yet.
> 
> And the Evo came back from service looking brand new. I was very pleased with Breitling's authorized service center.
> 
> ...


Very nice, I really like the Evo,

The SO Chrono is a good looker too. Red?, I assume it's available in different colors?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Very nice, I really like the Evo,
> 
> The SO Chrono is a good looker too. Red?, I assume it's available in different colors?


Thanks, I like the wrist presence and look of the Breitlings. My lady thinks the red might be a little too "blingy" (her word) for me, but I enjoy it. I know the superocean is available in different bezel and dial color combos, but I am not terribly knowledgable about them. This one might be less common - it was limited to 2,000 pieces and whatnot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*



New to the collection.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, I like the wrist presence and look of the Breitlings. My lady thinks the red might be a little too "blingy" (her word) for me, but I enjoy it. I know the superocean is available in different bezel and dial color combos, but I am not terribly knowledgable about them. This one might be less common - it was limited to 2,000 pieces and whatnot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, Breitlings have something about them, strong wrist presence as you say..

I have an LE too, 2009 pieces for mine, but I've learned, Breitling/Omega seem to really milk this.

Is it worth more pre owned, not really, just more to buy new.

Omega have made big business out of this with the Speedmaster.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Me too, Breitlings have something about them, strong wrist presence as you say..
> 
> I have an LE too, 2009 pieces for mine, but I've learned, Breitling/Omega seem to really milk this.
> 
> ...


Agree these companies seem to milk the LE issue. It's not really a factor for me tho. I either like the watch or I don't, without consideration of that. 
Frankly, I didn't realize it until the salesperson told me as she was ringing it up. I just liked the look.

But I am letting it sit for now, haven't even had it sized yet. Might end up a catch and release, but I am taking a minute to think on it. I have a few other lovely pieces to keep me company whilst I mull it over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Wow, Dan. I haven't seen that combo before. That looks sweet! You really are the strap guru.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Tudor Advisor, today
> 
> View attachment 1393118
> 
> ...


I really like that Advisor. Have you posted a review of it somewhere? How about a few wrist shots?


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

As i dont have any single or double red..... Today my "single orange" hehehe...










Regards

Cesar


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

Just scored this about an hour ago!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

justinsyndicate said:


> Just scored this about an hour ago!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice score. Congrats, I am a fan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Chainring said:


> I really like that Advisor. Have you posted a review of it somewhere? How about a few wrist shots?


Thank you so much.

I'm sorry, but I did not post a review and these are the pics I have right now:

























Hope these help a bit. Thanks, again.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

After spending 2 weeks in the US with my Frogman, I reached out for this 

Good Sunday to all


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I did not post a review and these are the pics I have right now:
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks really good. Congrats. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

[ taken last week in HK - 2 different views ]

Terrific Sunday fellas


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> [ taken last week in HK - 2 different views ]
> 
> Terrific Sunday fellas


Nice photos! I'm going to have to visit Hong Kong some day.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Great pic Mikey 



mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1394868


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Hows the honeymoon going Dave? 



DaveW said:


>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Chainring said:


> Nice photos! I'm going to have to visit Hong Kong some day.


Drop me a PM b4 you come


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

solesman said:


> Hows the honeymoon going Dave?


I'm absolutely loving it. It's so stunning to look at, but also has the history and heritage that I look for in a watch, particularly as I'm such a Bond nut! 
I have had quite an indecisive year with watches but I now feel completely happy and confident that this beauty will accompany me for many years to come









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Thats really great Dave  It can become very expensive trying to find the ideal watch. I would love to be a one watch man but that would mean I would have to stop coming on here. Either the PO, Sub or AT would be ideal "one" watches but being on here you realise that you need to own several watches. It's justification I guess. Getting the rubber and deployant will create 2 watches out of one. You had the rubber for your PO didn't you?


----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Back to the snowflake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

solesman said:


> Thats really great Dave  It can become very expensive trying to find the ideal watch. I would love to be a one watch man but that would mean I would have to stop coming on here. Either the PO, Sub or AT would be ideal "one" watches but being on here you realise that you need to own several watches. It's justification I guess. Getting the rubber and deployant will create 2 watches out of one. You had the rubber for your PO didn't you?


I loved switching between bracelet and rubber. It was one of my favourite things about owning the PO. I'm sure you'll love it too, it just completely changes the feel of the watch. I'm planning on getting the rubber b for my Sub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> I loved switching between bracelet and rubber. It was one of my favourite things about owning the PO. I'm sure you'll love it too, it just completely changes the feel of the watch. I'm planning on getting the rubber b for my Sub.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw over on TRF that several of the guys are raving about the rubber B. It bridges a gap and offers almost OEM quality until Rolex get their act together and release a rubber strap and deployant.

I just sent you a PM 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Chainring said:


> Nice photos! I'm going to have to visit Hong Kong some day.


+1

Regards

Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)

16700 gmtmaster with custom leather bracelet diamond coated


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Chainring said:


> Wow, that looks really good. Congrats. Thanks for the pics.


Thank you and you're welcome.


----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)

Rockin' the DJ in my Elantra.


----------



## Bobocam (Aug 6, 2013)

Just picked this one up yesterday.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Ash85 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week fellas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pelagos on Bas and Lokes Si leather strap.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

Monarch Beach Gulf Links, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 2/23/2014


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

The black helicopter people, hahaha! Photos shot 2/23/2014.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

Snowflake today, have a great day.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

The clasp isn't going to stay like this for long!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Trying to combat jet lag...


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello.
I'm getting close to wearing this one. Got it a couple of weeks ago but haven't gotten around to adjusting the bracelet. I just received my tube of Loctite 222 so maybe this weekend.

hb


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sub today. Have a good one, all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pelagos back on the braclet just can't keep it on the straps, i like it to much on the bracelet.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

heb said:


> Hello.
> I'm getting close to wearing this one. Got it a couple of weeks ago but haven't gotten around to adjusting the bracelet. I just received my tube of Loctite 222 so maybe this weekend.
> 
> hb


Loctite 222, why?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my Tudor SF.

The Explorer has gone, two coming, one vintage, one newish, neither a Rolex.

Have a great day.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Well that's it, I've had this for 3 months, only worn rarely and when the wife was out. Big day tomorrow for me and my wife says I can wear it now.

Very exciting.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Well that's it, I've had this for 3 months, only worn rarely and when the wife was out. Big day tomorrow for me and my wife says I can wear it now.
> 
> Very exciting.


Do you mean your wife has only just given it to you? Is it your birthday or something?

Beautiful piece enjoy, it looks great.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Do you mean your wife has only just given it to you? Is it your birthday or something?
> 
> Beautiful piece enjoy, it looks great.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Spot on, birthday present from the wife but sneaked it on occasionally when she wasn't around.

Birthday tomorrow so got the green light to wear it.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Spot on, birthday present from the wife but sneaked it on occasionally when she wasn't around.
> 
> Birthday tomorrow so got the green light to wear it.


Three months to make you wait is a bit mean. I had to wait three weeks for my Pelagos before my wife let me have it, and that was hard enough.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Three months to make you wait is a bit mean. I had to wait three weeks for my Pelagos before my wife let me have it, and that was hard enough.


Happy Birthday too, and Congrats.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Well that's it, I've had this for 3 months, only worn rarely and when the wife was out. Big day tomorrow for me and my wife says I can wear it now.
> 
> Very exciting.


Huge congratulations.
I can't believe you've waited 3 months and your having it a day early, what's one more day to wait?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Well that's it, I've had this for 3 months, only worn rarely and when the wife was out. Big day tomorrow for me and my wife says I can wear it now.
> 
> Very exciting.


What a present  huge congrats & Enjoy,,,


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

I seem to have developed a strong liking for green tea!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Just out of interest and I don't know if it's happened anywhere else, we had a price rise in Oz about 4 weeks ago, varies on the models.

A ND Sub went from approx. $AU7960.00 to $AU8350.00. Explorer 42mm, approx. $AU8950.00 to $AU9050.00.

Apparently the gold models went up the most.


----------



## eleven86 (Jun 29, 2013)

My Tudor Grantour Chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster cal 1040



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pelagos Friday. TGIF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one. The Hamilton store in the mall is now carrying Tudor. I kinda wish the pelagos had slightly smaller diameter and l2l.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

itsajobar said:


> I like this one. The Hamilton store in the mall is now carrying Tudor. I kinda wish the pelagos had slightly smaller diameter and l2l.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The L2L is actually not bad but it's thick.
i tend to agree for my wrist I'd prefer it a bit thinner 
the subC is just about perfect in size for me and for that style of watch.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Well that's it, I've had this for 3 months, only worn rarely and when the wife was out. Big day tomorrow for me and my wife says I can wear it now.
> 
> Very exciting.


Congrats and Happy Birthday! :-!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good day!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Good day!


I have an itch ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Dear Brisman  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks mate, much appreciated.



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Dear Brisman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

First new one showed up today, it's a big, thick watch. :-d

Another nice vintage on Friday.:-!

Have a good one.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy birthday Brisman. I love that POC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy birthday Brisman and congrats on the Poc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Not a Rolex/Tudor today. Trying something new.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Brisman, i forgot to say happy birthday. So, Happy Birthday! Looks like we are both sporting new Omegas today.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

My very favourite Planet Ocean 2500...


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Pepsi for this week...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Rolex all week


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

Night Over the Ocean


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

justinsyndicate said:


> Night Over the Ocean


Brilliant! My favorite Rolex at the moment! 
What's the meaning of your screen name? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

justinsyndicate said:


> Night Over the Ocean


My favorite modern Rolex. Awesome.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Definitely took more photos of this today than a 'normal' person would have.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Is that a 112? Think I see a sandwich effect...

Justinsyndicate doesn't have a whole lot of meaning these days, I needed something related to labor organizing ten years ago. Now it's just easy to remember and has my first name, plus I am a Teamsters-represented employee (train conductor).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

justinsyndicate said:


> Is that a 112? Think I see a sandwich effect...
> 
> Justinsyndicate doesn't have a whole lot of meaning these days, I needed something related to labor organizing ten years ago. Now it's just easy to remember and has my first name, plus I am a Teamsters-represented employee (train conductor).


Thanks. 
It's a 176. Titanium Luminor case with sandwich dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Brisman said:


> First new one showed up today, it's a big, thick watch. :-d
> 
> Another nice vintage on Friday.:-!
> 
> Have a good one.


Happy Birthday & congrats on the new acqusitions!


----------



## kulp01 (Oct 24, 2007)

My new hottness.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

kulp01 said:


> My new hottness.


So Hot do you want to trade for a Pelagos? Haha

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

TGIF!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I'll wear the Pelagos again tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tsaojam (May 12, 2006)

My Hulk with me on vacation...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tsaojam said:


> My Hulk with me on vacation...
> View attachment 1401335


Where r u??  looks beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Where r u??  looks beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yeah that looks absolute amazing. Ok my best guess ... Either pirate of the caribbean or somewhere not far off Australia's shoreline ...


----------



## tsaojam (May 12, 2006)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah that looks absolute amazing. Ok my best guess ... Either pirate of the caribbean or somewhere not far off Australia's shoreline ...


Good guesses! But this was out in the Indian Ocean in the Maldives. Just got back a few days ago, but indeed it's a beautiful place for those who love the ocean.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

tsaojam said:


> Good guesses! But this was out in the Indian Ocean in the Maldives. Just got back a few days ago, but indeed it's a beautiful place for those who love the ocean.


Yes indeed loving it. Looks so calm, relaxing and beautiful. Hong Kong bit different at the moment. It's not hot and not cold here. Bit misty or foggy with few bright periods. Still has it's charm 

























And of coz here my Sub


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

For me today my oldest Rolex or Rolex Tudor: Datejust from '56 ref: 6605.

I love the patina of the dial! 










Best! Glenn


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

tsaojam said:


> My Hulk with me on vacation...
> View attachment 1401335


That is where I want to be right now!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

My old 5513 had an old relative show up today. Second pic. is from the seller.


----------



## Josef01 (Feb 24, 2014)

My Snowflake from 1968.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Josef01 said:


> My Snowflake from 1968.
> 
> View attachment 1401575


Looks nice, may I ask what the first three no's of the Serial No. is.

Thanks


----------



## Josef01 (Feb 24, 2014)

With pleasure 738XXX

P.S. Probably is from 1969, but last owner told me 1968.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Josef01 said:


> My Snowflake from 1968.
> 
> View attachment 1401575


Wow, I like that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. 
I so can't wait for mine. Ordered it but out of stock, new shipment should land next week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice.
> I so can't wait for mine. Ordered it but out of stock, new shipment should land next week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Good to see you've got another one on the way. I'm so impatient, I'd be gutted if they didn't have any in stock and I had to wait.
It was actually partly due to looking at your photos that made me choose the Sub over the Sub date, particularly this one








I really am a fan of the cyclops however the Sub is much better looking without the date. I know it is often said but the symmetry of the dial is quite mesmerising. I now find the date version a bit strange to look at. So thanks for taking that photo which helped me pick the right watch.
Look forward to seeing a Sub back on your wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

114060 while in a Project Management course


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Not a rolex today, but one that i sold few months ago for a friend of mine, and today as he was not using it he asked me if i could buy it back. So i did... I really like this watch! And also the movie that it was "starred" few years ago....




























Regards

Cesar


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Oysterquartz, 17013


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

For some reason, whenever I can't decide what watch I want to wear, I always grab the 16570. I'm not sure how much longer she's going to be with me as I've pretty much made up my mind to flip her for the 216570.


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend fellas


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

5513 for today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Just took it out from storage ! Wearing it today









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Evening will be this !! Been thru alot with me. Reflect our age n hard life









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Good to see you've got another one on the way. I'm so impatient, I'd be gutted if they didn't have any in stock and I had to wait.
> It was actually partly due to looking at your photos that made me choose the Sub over the Sub date, particularly this one
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I admit I loved this photo too and Am looking forward to wearing the subC again. 
It does everything well and will be my go to piece. Cleaning up the coke collection to have a 3 nice watch core and a few cheaper ones around. The sub will be my go to watch and one of the 3  I decided to buy it new and in my name this time as I intend to keep it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Josef01 (Feb 24, 2014)

Today Rolex GMT bicolor from 1986.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Chainring said:


> For some reason, whenever I can't decide what watch I want to wear, I always grab the 16570. I'm not sure how much longer she's going to be with me as I've pretty much made up my mind to flip her for the 216570.
> 
> View attachment 1402519


No, no, no! Great watch. I went the other way though. I found that one just too much Maxiness. Note, I also have a small wrist. Oh yeah, don't listen to me....just sharing my experience with that move.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. I admit I loved this photo too and Am looking forward to wearing the subC again.
> It does everything well and will be my go to piece. Cleaning up the coke collection to have a 3 nice watch core and a few cheaper ones around. The sub will be my go to watch and one of the 3  I decided to buy it new and in my name this time as I intend to keep it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Wow, big time for you. Certainly a worthy choice for a top 3.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Kasset1975 (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing today


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Coldest day of the year!!!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

2fast4u said:


>


Two pepsis is just showing off

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

darby11 said:


> No, no, no! Great watch. I went the other way though. I found that one just too much Maxiness. Note, I also have a small wrist. Oh yeah, don't listen to me....just sharing my experience with that move.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Too late! I just traded for the 216570. I couldn't help myself. I hope I don't regret it.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Sunday


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Chainring said:


> Too late! I just traded for the 216570. I couldn't help myself. I hope I don't regret it.


I'm sure you will Iike it. Good luck!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These great shots are killing me. How much longer can I hold out?


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Brisman said:


> These great shots are killing me. How much longer can I hold out?


The sooner you succumb the sooner you'll thank yourself! 
How's the POC working out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

POC is excellent, very happy. I prefer it to the Explorer I had.

I've just got to work out what I'm doing about a Sub. Every time I get the SD, 16600, out to sell, I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Brisman said:


> POC is excellent, very happy. I prefer it to the Explorer I had.
> 
> I've just got to work out what I'm doing about a Sub. Every time I get the SD, 16600, out to sell, I just can't bring myself to do it.


Yeh that POC is so nice. 
You've got a tricky decision ahead of you. I don't envy you there. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

This after not wearing it for ages.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos is getting a lot of wrist time until I receive my subC 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hanging out at MoMA today and wandering around Midtown 

















"Yes, I'd like one of everything, please."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm test driving my brother's sub to see if I can live with this size watch, as most of my watches are 42mm and larger.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

it looks just right on you...
not every watch is meant to wear large, the sub is a classic and it seems just fine on your wrist IMHO... I'd do it if I were you ;-) and I don't mean steal his 



micahpop said:


> I'm test driving my brother's sub to see if I can live with this size watch, as most of my watches are 42mm and larger.


----------



## Josef01 (Feb 24, 2014)

Just Datejust II


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

Oyster Perpetual No Date


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

that's just cool
what's the case size?


Adbfox said:


> Oyster Perpetual No Date
> View attachment 1405013


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Josef01 said:


> Just Datejust II
> 
> View attachment 1405007


WOW!! Just crazy hot!! stunning pic:-!
what is the model # on this DJ II?


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

Thanks. I just got it and I agonized on the size. it is 36mm. I really like it. It wears surprisingly larger than I thought. Looks better in person than in my pic.


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> it looks just right on you...
> not every watch is meant to wear large, the sub is a classic and it seems just fine on your wrist IMHO... I'd do it if I were you ;-) and I don't mean steal his


Thanks and I hear you about the size. I've been wearing the sub all day and it feels right at home. If I never return a borrowed item, is that also considered stealing? :-d


----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)

14570 today.


----------



## PristineCollector (Jan 7, 2014)

This one, the first Rolex I ever got but also my favorite, recently I switched out the two tone for a simple leather, I prefer this combination a little more


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week fellas


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Josef01 (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> WOW!! Just crazy hot!! stunning pic:-!
> what is the model # on this DJ II?


Thank you. This is model 116334.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

New addition


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos again, to kick off the work week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

micahpop said:


> I'm test driving my brother's sub to see if I can live with this size watch, as most of my watches are 42mm and larger.


You can do it, for sure

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

darby11 said:


> You can do it, for sure


Thanks, guess I will find out in a couple of days when it arrives.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Dan, I'd like to see a shot of this combo on the wrist.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful day for a Sub.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

got the crown on the crystal!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## erin8817 (Jan 8, 2014)

My daily beater


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

After a while really... Tudor Prince Oysterdate....


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sri said:


> After a while really... Tudor Prince Oysterdate....


I'm glad you've given me a rest from looking at your stunning PO photos. They were driving me nuts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Haha... Dave, it was so difficult to get the PO off my wrist... as with you, I love it to bits... Today I thought, ok let me try some 70s stuff... Love your Submariner... class!



DaveW said:


> I'm glad you've given me a rest from looking at your stunning PO photos. They were driving me nuts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Stunner!!!



Dan Pierce said:


> dP


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> View attachment 1407415


Stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Having a little fun with my brother's sub before I return it tomorrow. If all goes well, I should have one of my own before the day's end. |>


----------



## Josef01 (Feb 24, 2014)

GMT 1675 Cornino from 1963.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Nothing wrong with this...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

The one watch.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

Photos of Lagunatic shot on 3/5/2014


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

Still this


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So I had two new arrivals waiting for me when I got home. Love them both! 


















I'm really digging the Prototipo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great pair Brice


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


>


Loving it. Beautiful Sub


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> So I had two new arrivals waiting for me when I got home. Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, teasing me with the Prototipo. It's a great looking watch. Did you order on their official web or get it from an AD in the states?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

The Rolex Daytona black dial 116520


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Planet Ocean 2500... This diver is such an addiction...



















Have a nice day...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

2fast4u said:


>


Is this a mv agusta?!?

Regards

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today "single orange" hehehe









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

zackinaus said:


> Oh man, teasing me with the Prototipo. It's a great looking watch. Did you order on their official web or get it from an AD in the states?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do it!! I'm so glad I did after hesitating for a few months. 
I bought it from their site and had been emailing with Bradley for a while too. 
I'm wearing it today at the office 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Do it!! I'm so glad I did after hesitating for a few months.
> I bought it from their site and had been emailing with Bradley for a while too.
> I'm wearing it today at the office
> 
> ...


I'm itching right now. Since there are so many color combinations and most of them looks stunning, I'll probably need some time to figure out which one I'll get.

Just pulled trigger on a Hamilton chrono from the 90s, I'm anxiously waiting it to appear at my door steps!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

tsaojam said:


> My Hulk with me on vacation...
> View attachment 1401335





mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1408828


Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

zackinaus said:


> I'm itching right now. Since there are so many color combinations and most of them looks stunning, I'll probably need some time to figure out which one I'll get.
> 
> Just pulled trigger on a Hamilton chrono from the 90s, I'm anxiously waiting it to appear at my door steps!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can't wait to get mine. I ordered it on Tuesday and haven't received a shipping notification yet 

Edit - I'm referring to the Prototipo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Just got my first Rolex - Sea Dweller 16600. Here's a quick shot.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hope the Daytona will help me speed through Friday. TGIF!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

micahpop said:


> Just got my first Rolex - Sea Dweller 16600. Here's a quick shot.


Huge congrats ! Enjoy


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

micahpop said:


> Just got my first Rolex - Sea Dweller 16600. Here's a quick shot.


Great watch, congratulations.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a good one.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing this since yesterday. Love it 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cpayton (Jan 3, 2014)

22 degree (F) here, sun was out and felt like a heat wave.


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks Brisman!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Enjoying my Sub again today!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Late 50s unsung Valojux heroes... Love that dull blue face and those lugs too... Vintage Fridays... Have a nice one Gentlemen...


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## ChicagoFrog (Jan 16, 2014)

Just got this strap in from Bulang & Sons yesterday. Took my baby to the next level.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Tudor 7016 Blue*

Wash day Friday in Laguna Niguel, California. 3/7/2014


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

micahpop said:


> Just got my first Rolex - Sea Dweller 16600. Here's a quick shot.


Congrats...that was an excellent purchase!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

happy Friday! what a week it was...


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Good morning all! Darn, got to wake up super early today...


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

ChicagoFrog said:


> Just got this strap in from Bulang & Sons yesterday. Took my baby to the next level.
> 
> View attachment 1410754


Great combo!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend fellas


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

Start with a Sub...









This came this morning, will wear later today. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

micahpop said:


> Just got my first Rolex - Sea Dweller 16600. Here's a quick shot.


Nice choice, love it. Enjoy.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Congrats...that was an excellent purchase!


Thanks, Mick! |>

And Primare!


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Used to love seeing wrist shots of other SDs. Love seeing one on my wrist even more. :-!


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

So has the honeymoon developed into full blown marriage then Dave?



DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

solesman said:


> So has the honeymoon developed into full blown marriage then Dave?


Actually I am still honeymooning with this but I'm sure the marriage will be long and happy I must admit, I'm already starting to crave a mistress 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Actually I am still honeymooning with this but I'm sure the marriage will be long and happy I must admit, I'm already starting to crave a mistress
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any ideas on the naughty lady? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystiqz (Oct 21, 2008)

2fast4u said:


>


Awesome!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

solesman said:


> Any ideas on the naughty lady?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's just so many. I'm not putting any proper thought into it as it's not going to happen. My next priority is a family holiday

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Planet Ocean 2500D... Have a nice weekend...


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Early Sunday at office...Back on the bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Play date with my daughter.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

New in on Thursday, my 1984 76100. Sent away for a new crystal and the hunt is on for a new bezel insert.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice Chris. Will you be getting a new lume pip for the bezel?



christre said:


> New in on Thursday, my 1984 76100. Sent away for a new crystal and the hunt is on for a new bezel insert.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A very recent arrival.

It's a rare transitional Rose Dial 7016/0 with an ETA movement from around '69, not a 7928 with the 390 movement.

Have a great day.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

solesman said:


> Very nice Chris. Will you be getting a new lume pip for the bezel?


Thanks Dan, just the lume pips are hard to find so looking for a new insert. Also im on the hunt for a Tudor oyster bracelet to fit the 76100. I tried my 16700 GMT's bracelet on it and i think i prefer it with an oyster.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

christre said:


> New in on Thursday, my 1984 76100. Sent away for a new crystal and the hunt is on for a new bezel insert.
> ]


Nice pickup Chris. Still no luck with the Sea Dweller then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

DaveW said:


> Nice pickup Chris. Still no luck with the Sea Dweller then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave,, Still looking for a decent SD but found the 76100 at an auction in Bath and got it at a really good price. Plus the Blue will make a change from my black GMT so really pleased with the buy. Gonna cost a few quid to getting looking good but i think it will be worth it.
Glad your Sub is enjoying the sunshine


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

You're right, it'll be worth the money. The oyster bracelet looks great on it.
This weather is great, long may it continue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

DaveW said:


> You're right, it'll be worth the money. The oyster bracelet looks great on it.
> This weather is great, long may it continue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed its the start of a long hot summer but i doubt that very much hahaha


----------



## seikoluhver (Jun 27, 2012)

Finally joined the Rolex/GMT club. Bought this today and have been wearing it since!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

seikoluhver said:


> Finally joined the Rolex/GMT club. Bought this today and have been wearing it since!


Great pickup! Looks wonderful, congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!

I'm wearing this now,









but later, one of these:









probably, the SubC


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sticking with this guy today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh how I hate you DST


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Grillin' and chillin'


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

This to kick start the week


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot on Vista Del Sol Drive in the guard gated community of Three Arch Bay, Laguna Beach, California. 3/9/2014


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That's hot!!



Brisman said:


>


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

mimo5000 said:


>


I always love seeing these...gotta acquire one at some point. Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

The Pelagos.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Took off the Pelagos for the first time today:


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Lent from the vicinal platform watchlounge.com

Think it's stunning and wonder why Rolex's never started releasing anything alike (white dial + functional bezel)


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Cheers

Cesar


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

All those hulk shots made my wrist jealous. So this happened.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Wearing this all week to have some fun ,the sun is out and it's suppose to be Hot all week,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new arrival and keeper  My first Rolex purchases brand new from US AD in my name 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival and keeper  My first Rolex purchases brand new from US AD in my name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Buying new and building a relationship from an AD is a great experience. Hopefully yours was good as well.


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival and keeper  My first Rolex purchases brand new from US AD in my name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe this is the only way you would not flip a watch. "To buy it direct from the AD" nice choice and wear in good health.
P.S. in order for it to be a true keeper for you , you must list it in your (SENTIMENTALS SECTION) that's when I know you are serious. Ha Ha

I had the pleasure of receiving one from my wife this XMAS, it was brought with my name on it as well


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival and keeper  My first Rolex purchases brand new from US AD in my name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I just did with my hulk today too. It's my third from an AD, second straight from the same one. Great relationship, my name on the papers, and it's sticking with me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkwhite (May 25, 2012)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Camo fun today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival and keeper  My first Rolex purchases brand new from US AD in my name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge congrats Brice. Yeah no flipping this time  Will follow you next month. Enjoy! It's a beauty


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

My modest little family....


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival and keeper  My first Rolex purchases brand new from US AD in my name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pick up, looks fantastic.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> All those hulk shots made my wrist jealous. So this happened.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your hulk! New pick ups all around!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with my old Tudor, love the Plexi Dome on it and the bezel has faded to a nice grey.

Have a good one.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival and keeper  My first Rolex purchases brand new from US AD in my name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge congratulations Brice. Owning it from new makes it even better! 
Definitely a keeper this time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Still going with my old Tudor, love the Plexi Dome on it and the bezel has faded to a nice grey.
> 
> Have a good one.


The patina on that watch is gorgeous. I love the plexi! Nice pick up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Just got back from the gym and enjoying a coffee.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No question.., subC again today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

The hulk's not coming off for awhile.

I love the wrist presence of the sub-c. Definitely wears bigger than my 14060M, and it's also extremely comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

The one on the left today!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Not a rolex today...










Cheers

Cesar


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Perfect combo!



Imitrex said:


> The one on the left today!
> View attachment 1415062


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Pelagos


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

No offense but that watch is way too big for your wrist.



cesar scarambone said:


> Not a rolex today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

nolanz14 said:


> No offense but that watch is way too big for your wrist.


Just because you start the sentence with "no offence" doesn't make it ok that your saying something blatantly offensive. What's the point?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Because in the grand scheme of life someone's watch being too big isn't really offensive. I'm providing constructive feedback. God forbid if this site's users allowed it.



DaveW said:


> Just because you start the sentence with "no offence" doesn't make it ok that your saying something blatantly offensive. What's the point?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

nolanz14 said:


> Because in the grand scheme of life someone's watch being too big isn't really offensive. I'm providing constructive feedback. God forbid if this site's users allowed it.


Very constructive, well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Desk diving @ it's finest...



_


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

nolanz14 said:


> Because in the grand scheme of life someone's watch being too big isn't really offensive. I'm providing constructive feedback. God forbid if this site's users allowed it.


Hahaha dont worry... No ofenses. It is really a big watch, but i dont care about it. It's such a nice watch that i can handle it's size. And you also havent seen when i use my pam 372 LOL....

Regards

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

For the records it's a 46mm watch and my right wrist is +\-7,08"


Cesar


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Hahaha dont worry... No ofenses. It is really a big watch, but i dont care about it. It's such a nice watch that i can handle it's size. And you also havent seen when i use my pam 372 LOL....
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Great attitude! I wish evryone in here had the same attitude and wasn't so uptight. Wear it well Cesar!


----------



## Darkwhite (May 25, 2012)

Spring is the season of love


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

antitesis said:


> Perfect combo!


Thank you! I love them both. Not only for the watches that they are, but sentimental value. Two staples that will never leave my collection.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Old school









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Just got back from the gym and enjoying a coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Dave 

Was just looking at my sub. Had a try on. Admiring the lines of it. I'm thinking the love may return. A photo 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

solesman said:


> Looking good Dave
> 
> Was just looking at my sub. Had a try on. Admiring the lines of it. I'm thinking the love may return. A photo
> 
> ...


Nice one Dan. I really hope you do fall for it again. Remember how you felt about the Skyfall and how you feel about it now.
I'm looking forward to seeing it in some wruw threads  
Nice photo too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Very true Dave. It even happened with the PO. 

WRUW threads for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## fxrshog (Mar 12, 2014)

Just the two of us!!! Not today though.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Decided to give it a chance?


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


>


Stunning piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the SubC, haven't taken it off since it landed Monday morning 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

This is a great piece also, very tempted. I would have to part with something and I'm not prepared to do that just yet.

These constant great pics make it very difficult.



Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing the SubC, haven't taken it off since it landed Monday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

For those who found the JLC big yesterday hehehe....










Cesar


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Like Brice, I've been rocking the new sub steadily since I got it Monday. Not coming off anytime soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Just finished some pressure washing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

DaveW said:


> Just finished some pressure washing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! The wife has been bugging me about pressure washing the pool deck. Maybe I'll get around to it Sunday and send a pic....


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Decided to give it a chance?


Yep. I'm going to wear it for a few days this week. See how I go. Not giving up just yet


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Just finished some pressure washing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used as Rolex intended


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

new to the collection:


----------



## Brooke3 (Dec 17, 2013)

Just got my Explorer I (36mm) back from the AD.
Funny, now that I've been wearing a 39mm (JLC), the 36 looks small ...









From my Droid Mini on Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of San Clemente Island, about 50 miles off the coast of Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)

Brooke3 said:


> Just got my Explorer I (36mm) back from the AD.
> Funny, now that I've been wearing a 39mm (JLC), the 36 looks small ...
> 
> 
> ...


Not small...just perfect!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gonna give the subC a break and the Prototipo some attention tonight. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Somehow I just keep coming back to this guy...


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

GMT2 16710 Pepsi!!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Getting close to a change, tomorrow maybe.

Have a good one.


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

smellody said:


>


Is that Second Beach?


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

Milgauss GV!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay, I did change, the bracelet. Put it on an Oyster. I like this look too.

Still can't believe the Dome Plexi on this watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

smellody said:


>


Love this shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

4th day with the subC and loving it  possibly the perfect watch for me 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> 4th day with the subC and loving it  possibly the perfect watch for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, compared to your SD 16600. This or that or are you keeping both.

A hard one to decide for me, one or the other,

A SD 16600 or a new ND Sub.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> So, compared to your SD 16600. This or that or are you keeping both.
> 
> A hard one to decide for me, one or the other,
> 
> A SD 16600 or a new ND Sub.


The SD has been gone for 2/3 weeks, sold it off forums like most my watches these days. But it's a great watch. I just couldn't justify keeping them both in the watch box. Too redundant and it's too much money to have sitting in the watchbox for such similar pieces. 
I love them both for different reasons but in the end the subC is a better daily go-to watch for me. 
If you already own vintage/older Rolex/Tudor subs then I'd go with the more modern subC and it's a better watch too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SoonerTA (Oct 1, 2013)

My "2 Liner" on this Beautiful Thursday!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secrethouse92 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Honeymoon phase... BlackBay


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

On isofrane today


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

So are you liking this one more than your previous two Rolex Dave? 



DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

A super long week.. Glad it will be over soon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the 176 on SNPR Horween Wheat leather 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Something dressy for the wedding day of my best friend. A Hamilton Chrono-matic II from the 90s.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

77' -


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

My one and only....


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

solesman said:


> So are you liking this one more than your previous two Rolex Dave?


Most definitely Dan. I'm really happy with it. I love dive watches and for me, it's the best looking diver on the market ( it does share 1st place with the BPFF and the JLC Memovox, tribute to deep sea!!). 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

Datejust 31mm Rhodium Flower Dial for my lovely wife


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm not sure where I'm heading with this yet.

The first step towards a new ND Sub, maybe.

Anyway, looks like the last time I'll be wearing this, probably gone next week.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> i'm not sure where I'm heading with this yet.
> 
> The first step towards a new ND Sub, maybe.
> 
> Anyway, looks like the last time I'll be wearing this, probably gone next week.


So hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gonna give the Pelagos se wrist time, it's been neglected since the subC landed!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today i'm using a Nice watch that a friend of mine won from his father 36 years ago&#8230; he had this watch on his drawer and not used for a long time&#8230; I got it and sent to be reviewed. When it came back I asked him to sell me the watch, but as it was a present from his father he didn't want to sell blablabla&#8230; I told him as he wont use the watch it would probably stop again, and a watch must be gently used, but has to be used&#8230; and told him that I could give him the money, promise to him that I wont never sell the watch and if he wants the watch back he could ask me back&#8230;. Than he told me that he would give me the watch "borrowed" and I don't need to give him the money. So as I believe that he will probably not ask me back for a long time, it was kind of a present from him! Wich I liked a lot and im very grateful!!! It's a 7016/0 I just changed for a nato because its original bracelet is very big and for now I don't want to adjust it. So I'm thinking about keep it on a nato, and change my sub C back to the bracelet&#8230;.. the watch is in pretty good shape, it was polished but the lugs are still very large, it has a very nice patina, but unfortunatly the hadns was probably changed so the patina from the hands are diferent from the markers. Anyway, it's a very nice watch, and I can say that is the grandfather from the Black Bay, wich I sold mine for a friend of mine!! Well, sorry for the long story, but i'm really glad with it!




























Cheers,

Cesar


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justthebest (Mar 1, 2014)

Got lucky and found a bruiser in stock. Couldn't say no.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hot !
Love this shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Showing "happy time" on watch face..










No Date

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

SubC all weekend :thumbup:

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobocam (Aug 6, 2013)

I love my Tudor Heritage Chronograph


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Brisman said:


> i'm not sure where I'm heading with this yet.
> 
> The first step towards a new ND Sub, maybe.
> 
> Anyway, looks like the last time I'll be wearing this, probably gone next week.


It could be in the stars. I have worn mine everyday this week 

Regardless you have that amazing orange POC


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your getting good at these shots Dave!


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

solesman said:


> Your getting good at these shots Dave!


Ha, it's easy with such stunning subject matter 
A week wearing yours, how you feeling about it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hot !
> Love this shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Cheers Brice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

I actually struggle to take good shots of mine. I'll practice harder  

It's been nice. I was admiring it in the sun earlier. I think the love may return. I'm not selling it anytime soon as I don't need to. I will wear my PO tomorrow and AT on Sunday but next week the sub everyday again.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

As far as dilemmas go, it's a pretty good one  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

This for TGIF 3/14/14.................


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> As far as dilemmas go, it's a pretty good one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It certainly could be worse Dave!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Started the day with the PO. 









Switched to the expii for drinks


----------



## fxrshog (Mar 12, 2014)

My Serti Slate


----------



## micfin (Dec 28, 2011)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## micfin (Dec 28, 2011)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## micfin (Dec 28, 2011)

RUBBERB Band. Very utilitarian


























Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend fellas


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great weekend fellas


Nice one...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Will be switching out later this weekend... Explorin' now...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know if you see another hulk this st patty's day.... Lookin' good!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you Dedhed


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dedhed said:


> Let us know if you see another hulk this st patty's day.... Lookin' good!


Thank you, my friend! Will do.

I feel like this one is going into heavy rotation. It's different, and that's what I like about it. Feels great on the wrist too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Exploring with the little one


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like he/she needs to be changed. LOL


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Playing around with the iPhone and some filters.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Very sweet mtb


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

micahpop said:


> Is that Second Beach?


Cannon Beach, Oregon


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

This old thing:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

Saturday with Daytona


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

So into vintage watch lately...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sub again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That green gold dial is really nice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

solesman said:


> That green gold dial is really nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...i really dig that it changes color in different lights. It's beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Never thought I'd say this.....
Come on France,
Allez les bleus!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

woundedtiger40 said:


> View attachment 1420570


Love that blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Beautiful simplicity 



Dr. Robert said:


>


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been wearing this one almost exclusively for the last two weeks but I hope to have something new on Monday. I know this isn't a Rolex or Tudor but frankly, I can find no fault in this little gem.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing the 5513


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Schnitzer7 (Feb 7, 2014)

micfin said:


> RUBBERB Band. Very utilitarian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, like the rubber strap for the GMT.. may I know the model & price? Appreciate it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rovelty 48 (Dec 25, 2013)

superman's submariner :-d









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Part 1 Planet Ocean 2500D


















Part 2 Blackbay

















Have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## damoore (Mar 16, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today i spent the day with this one...










Cheers

Cesar


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


>


Big love  Beautiful photo


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## zquek (Aug 31, 2011)

Check out the shimmering blue dial!

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## micfin (Dec 28, 2011)

Schnitzer7 said:


> Hi, like the rubber strap for the GMT.. may I know the model & price? Appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Hi Schnitzer all derails here: http://rubberb.com/en/

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

A week of the sub exclusively.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)

solesman said:


> Love that blue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yayyy! me too


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Darkwhite (May 25, 2012)

Have a nice day.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Darkwhite said:


> View attachment 1421692
> Have a nice day.


What a beauty ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These two today, my titanium queens 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Sub Sunday


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> These two today, my titanium queens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant to ask. What happened to the BP FF?

Great looking watch. Did you not like it?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> I meant to ask. What happened to the BP FF?
> 
> Great looking watch. Did you not like it?


It's for sale, it's a little large for me and I much prefer the more versatile subC for my everyday go-to watch and don't feel like having a 8k watch sit in a box 90% of the time  but no doubt it's great and an icon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Datreedude (Mar 11, 2013)

Seeing this is the only one I own, this is what I am wearing 1959 5552 1520

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Hulk works well with my stout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

No surprise.


----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)

Open six(teen) day!


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## seikoluhver (Jun 27, 2012)

I have this on today. One week after I bought it.

My black paint Leica M4 is in the background.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

smellody said:


>


Sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy St Patrick's day and an excellent week to all. I'll kick it off with the subC 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

wore this all weekend, now starting the week with it 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

... enjoying a wonderful sunny afternoon!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

The Explorer...









exploring...

















Have a great day!


----------



## damoore (Mar 16, 2013)

This beauty!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy St. Paddy's, all. Still going strong with the Hulk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Happy St. Paddy's, all. Still going strong with the Hulk.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot Mick 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

A St Pattys day in the snow


----------



## micfin (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning with rubberb evening with NATO 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner










114060

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Catalina Island, 26 miles off the coast of Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

solesman said:


> Nice shot Mick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...the photography wasn't much, but my subject is very photogenic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

If I took picture when I tried on a SubC ND at a local AD, does that count? I'm just trying to agree on a price with the AD or get a slightly preowned one...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> If I took picture when I tried on a SubC ND at a local AD, does that count? I'm just trying to agree on a price with the AD or get a slightly preowned one...


Nope doesn't count










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> If I took picture when I tried on a SubC ND at a local AD, does that count? I'm just trying to agree on a price with the AD or get a slightly preowned one...


What kind of price is he showing you for a ND?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pumpkin tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tudor for Tuesday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy St Patrick's day and an excellent week to all. I'll kick it off with the subC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir  Loving it. Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Some great pictures in this thread, particularly the flurry of ND submariners the last couple of days! SubC again for me (old pic)









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer ii


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> What kind of price is he showing you for a ND?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Msrp of $7,500 minus 5% discount for an all cash deal...still waiting to see if I can get a better deal or get a slightly preowned one thru watchrecon... I'm not in a rush so I can afford to wait for the right deal...


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

I think you can do a lot better than $7125 for an ND SubC. There's a mint one listed for $6100 and a BNIB for $6425 on watchrecon right now. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Msrp of $7,500 minus 5% discount for an all cash deal...still waiting to see if I can get a better deal or get a slightly preowned one thru watchrecon... I'm not in a rush so I can afford to wait for the right deal...


Shoot me an email.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC again, most versatile and all around best watch I've owned. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*DS sea dweller.....

*


----------



## justthebest (Mar 1, 2014)

As the plane landed late last night...


----------



## damoore (Mar 16, 2013)

Had to take it off for a minute to gaze at it! Sitting next to my other 'tool'!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still rolling along with the hulk!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

This. Now.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1424690
> 
> ...


Nice pics


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shiny ceramic goodness Dave!  great shot fella!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

solesman said:


> Nice pics


Thanks a lot!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

one of my favorite piece


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great day. It'll be the subC for me again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

First day on the wrist for this one.


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Cheers

Cesar


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Wow! Nice strap!


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

My contribution...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

After a nine day stretch, giving the hulk a break and rocking this guy for the first time ever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

I've been trying to go 'one watch' lately...
All my others have taken a backseat to this one.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Brisman said:


>


Yes :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Went out with my 5513 this morning.










Came back with this. Ouch!!!!










Wearing this now.

Have a great day.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Went out with my 5513 this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brisman, you've got a great collection. Love that 5513. What happened?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Chainring said:


> Brisman, you've got a great collection. Love that 5513. What happened?


Something had to go, I'm looking at a new ND Sub C.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got a new vintage black bomber leather strap for my Pelagos:


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Proudly presenting my first Rolex!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> View attachment 1426332
> 
> Proudly presenting my first Rolex!
> 
> ...


Very nice and congratulations on your first Rolex.

Nice one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Decided to throw on the Breitling tonight. I bought a new rubber strap for it, first time on with the new strap.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tuna Thursday!


----------



## Dave+63 (Jul 14, 2012)

GMT today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Same old sub.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Great pic.



jswing said:


> Same old sub.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Brisman said:


> Great pic.


Thanks. I'm a terrible photographer, but every once in a while I get lucky when I set up my light box. Then I have to just use the same pic over and over..


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

School run in the rain !!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Went out with my 5513 this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the new arrival

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Night shift


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

There's still a couple of humps to get over.

I was in at the AD today trying it on, great watch. Unfortunately no discount in Oz for these. $AU8350.00

I asked the wife, big mistake. Whats wrong with the one you have? She's talking about the SD. They look the same!

Bad move on my behalf.



DaveW said:


> Looking forward to the new arrival
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Brisman said:


> There's still a couple of humps to get over.


Well that'll just make it sweeter when it does arrive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sticking with this for the moment. Digging it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today a litle more dressy....










Cheers

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Went out with my 5513 this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. You sold the 5513!? What a beauty. 
But the subC is just the best modern most versatile dress diver IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Stuck in bed with pneumonia, haven't changed watch since getting home from the doctor. SubC still...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Stuck in bed with pneumonia, haven't changed watch since getting home from the doctor. SubC still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pneumonia? Ugh. Feel better, dude. Watch looks awesome tho!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Night shift


Bloody cool photo! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Stuck in bed with pneumonia, haven't changed watch since getting home from the doctor. SubC still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

No Rolex today.

Forgive me guys? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks solesman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brice get well soon  Keep it up and all the best.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Stuck in bed with pneumonia, haven't changed watch since getting home from the doctor. SubC still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get well soon Brice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

solesman said:


> No Rolex today.
> 
> Forgive me guys?
> 
> ...


I love that AT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> I love that AT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers Dave 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoonerTA (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

16750; love the dome.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Stuck in bed with pneumonia, haven't changed watch since getting home from the doctor. SubC still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no. I had it at this time last year. Scary stuff. Hope you get well ASAP.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Stuck in bed with pneumonia, haven't changed watch since getting home from the doctor. SubC still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get well soon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Good Morning fellas wish you all a great Friday


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> There's still a couple of humps to get over.
> 
> I was in at the AD today trying it on, great watch. Unfortunately no discount in Oz for these. $AU8350.00
> 
> ...


Can't believe you got rid at the 5513 but I understand the infatuation with ND SubC. I have one, too. I've just about made up my mind I will flip my 2-liner for a 114060. I'd like to keep it and add the LVc but I've already made two purchases this year so adding another one could be difficult.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Stuck in bed with pneumonia, haven't changed watch since getting home from the doctor. SubC still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Hope you get better soon. BTW, the SubC looks great.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

solesman said:


> No Rolex today.
> 
> Forgive me guys?
> 
> ...


I'm not one of the old-timers here but you won't get any grief from me. I just picked up the same watch about a month ago and love it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> View attachment 1426332
> 
> Proudly presenting my first Rolex!
> 
> ...


Great Rolex and fantastic first choice. Wear it in good health. Enjoy


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Chainring said:


> I'm not one of the old-timers here but you won't get any grief from me. I just picked up the same watch about a month ago and love it.


It's quite a watch for sure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

In Norway it's Friday morning & Explorer day.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

After a day plus with the Breitling, we are back to our regularly scheduled programming with the Hulk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Heading out of town for a long weekend and some warmer weather. I think I will take this one.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good Dave. Makes me miss my sub which is at home :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day stuck inside and still wearing the subC. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

solesman said:


> Looking good Dave. Makes me miss my sub which is at home :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well at least it's only at home and not on some other chaps wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another day stuck inside and still wearing the subC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot, hope your feeling a bit better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you. Just a quick iPhone shot taken by the window with the Hefe filter from Instagram to give it a little more pizza


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Well at least it's only at home and not on some other chaps wrist
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a very good point Dave 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Not a rolex today...have a noce weekend!










Cesar


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

The one with lugholes....


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I adore lugholes..... Shlould be something like all watches should have lug holes hahaha


Cesar


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend to all


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> Not a rolex today...have a noce weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this JLC is it as good as it looks in pics?

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Chainring said:


> Heading out of town for a long weekend and some warmer weather. I think I will take this one.
> 
> View attachment 1427752


Very nice, this is new isn't it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with the Seawolf for now.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## zquek (Aug 31, 2011)

Rolex Air King 114000 on Nomos shell cordovan strap.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

AT again 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Scrub that. POLMLE now ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm in the monitory on this one. Started with polar 216570 but too big for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

My number one 









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Very nice, this is new isn't it.


Yes sir, it is. I received it last Tuesday. It's BIG but I consider it quite an improvement over the 16570. i believe you have one as well, correct?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Chainring said:


> Yes sir, it is. I received it last Tuesday. It's BIG but I consider it quite an improvement over the 16570. i believe you have one as well, correct?


Very nice, it's a great watch.

I did have one, unfortunately, just not for me, now gone, replaced with an Omega Orange PO Chrono.

Hope your enjoying your holiday.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Very nice, it's a great watch.
> 
> I did have one, unfortunately, just not for me, now gone, replaced with an Omega Orange PO Chrono.
> 
> Hope your enjoying your holiday.


That's the beauty of this hobby. There is something for everyone's tastes and budget. My eyes appreciate the larger dial, markers and hands on this watch but if I was being honest with myself, it is almost too big for me. The lugs don't extend over my wrist but they are aren't far from the edges. This is definitely the biggest watch I can wear. I couldn't imagine a DSSD or YMII on me. The PO Chrono is a great looking watch but it is a beast also. Pretty tall isn't it? How much taller is it than the Tudor Heritage Chrono?

And thanks, I'm enjoying this incredibly beautiful place. Very relaxing here but some crazy screaming bird outside my window woke me up at 6:00 AM this morning. I thought the bird was being tortured but he just wanted to torture me. I guess there will be no sleep in days!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

The THC is quite small compared to the PO height wise. The PO is slightly bigger than the DSSD overall including height.

These are my impressions but I'd need to check the specs as they are close.

It is a big watch, probably a few would say, too big for me, 7.25" wrists, but flat.

I really don't care, I like it, and my big Breitling Seawolf.

Edit: I just did a quick search, I see you have measured the THC previously at just under 13mm, the PO Chrono is 19.2mm.



Chainring said:


> That's the beauty of this hobby. There is something for everyone's tastes and budget. My eyes appreciate the larger dial, markers and hands on this watch but if I was being honest with myself, it is almost too big for me. The lugs don't extend over my wrist but they are aren't far from the edges. This is definitely the biggest watch I can wear. I couldn't imagine a DSSD or YMII on me. The PO Chrono is a great looking watch but it is a beast also. Pretty tall isn't it? How much taller is it than the Tudor Heritage Chrono?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

back on the Quartz today...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Not a rolex today...have a noce weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing watch!! Simply stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> I'm in the monitory on this one. Started with polar 216570 but too big for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What size is your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing these two as I'm contemplating my next purchase: another polar 216570 or a grey THC. I'd live another Tudor Chrono if I can find the right deal



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> back on the Quartz today...


Nice watch, and wich car is that with that momo?

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Amazing watch!! Simply stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks jeep its really a beauty! Simple and at same time stunning! My children adore the alarm function hehehe...

Today with another JLC









Regards

Cesar


----------



## micfin (Dec 28, 2011)

NATO strap for today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

This one with new Leather,


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> Nice watch, and wich car is that with that momo?
> 
> Cesar


Cesar, thanks for the compliment. It's an aftermarket steering wheel on my toy car ('96 Miata). Now that the weather is starting to warm up it is time to take the top down and enjoy it a bit more..


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> What size is your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


About 6.5 and change

I appreciate modern and the just prior models. There is a charm to the stamped clasp and lighter feeling when on the wrist. Modern models are clearly more solid. Room for both is my feeling

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Afternoon switch for outdoor beers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

My 1675 says hi


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Explored my way to a Lill' sumpin' sumpin'


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I just did a quick search, I see you have measured the THC previously at just under 13mm, t*he PO Chrono is 19.2mm*.


Wow! That's thick. I thought the THC was about as thick as I wanted to go. Is the PO Chrono a 45mm?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Chainring said:


> Wow! That's thick. I thought the THC was about as thick as I wanted to go. Is the PO Chrono a 45mm?


It is a thick watch, width is 45.5mm.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Omega today, put my SM300 on a black Zulu.

Have a good one.


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

About to start work... First day with the 114060 that I picked up at the AD in Spokane yesterday. Been a fan of the watch for ages, love seeing them here. A tad more comfortable and stable on the wrist than my 116710, all in the longer clasp I think. Cheers gang.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

justinsyndicate said:


> About to start work... First day with the 114060 that I picked up at the AD in Spokane yesterday. Been a fan of the watch for ages, love seeing them here. A tad more comfortable and stable on the wrist than my 116710, all in the longer clasp I think. Cheers gang.


Congratulations on your new Sub, it looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like the no dates are catching up!

hmmmmm....


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Gave my dog a bit of love before going out this morning. Took me about 10 minutes to realise, she'd given my sub a slobbery kiss.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hahaha nice patina dave....? today, back to rolexes...










Cheers

Cesar


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

114060 for me too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

solesman said:


> 114060 for me too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you had to keep one, which would it be - skyfall or no date? I have both, that decision would be next to impossible for me, you?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

As I have the POLMLE I would keep the AT. Don't need 2 divers. Between the sub and the AT only? Flip a coin time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sub on Horween #8 shell cordovan today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiebenUhren (May 31, 2012)

This one:


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

My idea of relaxing. Cold beverage nearby.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Monday


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

And now gone!

Now what? A ND Sub C or a Pepsi/Coke GMT?

Let's see what Basel brings.



Brisman said:


>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to work and the subC will keep me company. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> And now gone!
> 
> Now what? A ND Sub C or a Pepsi/Coke GMT?
> 
> Let's see what Basel brings.


Good choices all, sir!

Personally, I won't be buying anything for awhile - since I have gone a little overboard of late - but when I do, it will have a ceramic bezel. Love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Last day in paradise. Tomorrow I'm off to Miami for two days of meetings.


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sub on Horween #8 shell cordovan today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw this beauty on the bay for sale. If I didn't have a snowflake, I would be snapping this up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

lhanddds said:


> I saw this beauty on the bay for sale. If I didn't have a snowflake, I would be snapping this up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...I really like the snowflake. But I have made a gaggle of purchases lately, and ended up with three untouchables: the hulk, my SS Daytona, and my 14060M.

I figured I ought to slim down the collection a bit, and posted a few in sales forum here and on another forum. Gotten ZIP in the way of inquiries. Crickets. I found it odd.

I don't actually expect to sell everything I have listed, or even want to, but figure having them all up at once gives folks some options and allows them to poke around amongst the pages to see what they might be interested in. I hate selling via that channel, but it's an option that might help me lighten the collection and I will be happy to keep the remainder!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sub on a snowy Minneapolis day (bad pic sorry!)


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

copperjohn said:


>


Great picture john!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

First day with my new to me SubC ND...I thought it'd be too big and too blocky but so far I'm liking it...can't believe it's already March and we'll get some snow tomorrow...


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> First day with my new to me SubC ND...I thought it'd be too big and too blocky but so far I'm liking it...can't believe it's already March and we'll get some snow tomorrow...


Ceramic ND Subs sure seem to be popular. I love the symmetry of them. 
It looks as though it sits fine on your wrist enjoy it.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Black and blue










Submariner

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> First day with my new to me SubC ND...I thought it'd be too big and too blocky but so far I'm liking it...can't believe it's already March and we'll get some snow tomorrow...


Huge congrats. I can see the positive influence of our forum  Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Wearing my OysterDate Precision today.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Casual day today!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Huge congrats. I can see the positive influence of our forum  Enjoy


Yeah...the SubC ND is the equivalent to the easy button lol...


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

White dial 116520


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Going to be a long slow flight today.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Cheers

Cesar


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

This. Is. A. Fantastic. Watch.


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

This today.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash85 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

This combo today

Hello Going to gym with:
View attachment 1432748


In gym with:
View attachment 1432747


----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

Black dial today


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hulk sighting indoors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My wife is sick so I am cooking dinner for my girls









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> My wife is sick so I am cooking dinner for my girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good of you to do...and that's a badass watch, sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Another non Rolex day for me.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday fellas


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ash85 said:


>


Love this watch every photo it looks different. I can't wait to see one in person hopefully this weekend.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Some B&W love.


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

On my day off with my heritage chrono on NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Not a rollie today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just curious... are you feeling the new SD? 



Jeep99dad said:


> Again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't know. I think the pics have seen don't do it justice. 
Not sure it'll be worth the price to dump my Sub for it. I like the matte dial and maxi dial. The case is also more fluid and less squarish than the subC which is the only thing I don't like about the sub. 
The SD will be thicker too which is a Con for me. 
Like the date w/t cyclop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Let's see if the new released SD joining the party later this year! Great day fellas and DeepSea for me today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just took this one in and was gonna put it up tonight but man it's nice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yet another nicely executed timepiece... with a matching price tag

congrats!



Jeep99dad said:


> Just took this one in and was gonna put it up tonight but man it's nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Non-rolex day today.

...but these guys released at Basel today made me drool. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Non-rolex day today.
> 
> ...but these guys released at Basel today made me drool.
> 
> ...


I know it's not the right thing to say but, I just wish that Pepsi C was SS. Oh well the new SD will be a good one to see in person.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## justthebest (Mar 1, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I know it's not the right thing to say but, I just wish that Pepsi C was SS. Oh well the new SD will be a good one to see in person.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


I've heard nothing but that SS comment. Poor choice, Rolex.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I know it's not the right thing to say but, I just wish that Pepsi C was SS. Oh well the new SD will be a good one to see in person.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk





justthebest said:


> I've heard nothing but that SS comment. Poor choice, Rolex.


I know...I thought the same. It's beautiful. But whatever the cost is, I wouldn't pay it. I really like my SS sports watches.

The new Tudor, however, is something I may have to consider picking up. I like that blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Lazy thursdy arvo


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay Thursdays... Good day Gentlemen


----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice looking Sub. |>

Any closer pics. and some info?



mimo5000 said:


>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Was gonna flip this but had to wear it today  it's so nice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, 4000 posts for me, it's been fun, and nothing better than posting on my favourite thread with one of my favourite pics of my 16600.

I'm not sure I'd part with this for the new one, we'll see.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...










Regards

Cesar


----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Nice looking Sub. |>
> 
> Any closer pics. and some info?


Thanks. I just picked it up after searching for many months. 
It's a 1967 5512 meters first Sub.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, it's very nice indeed.

I saw the Metres First, so I assumed around '67.

I wasn't aware of 5512 Metres first, always thought 5513, thanks, always learning.

Love it, and well worth the patience looking for it.



mimo5000 said:


> Thanks. I just picked it up after searching for many months.
> It's a 1967 5512 meters first Sub.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

May I ask if it was the one from Hong Kong, just out of interest. It's a cracker.

Looking at the pics I believe it is.

Nice pick up, he always has great watches.



mimo5000 said:


> Thanks. I just picked it up after searching for many months.
> It's a 1967 5512 meters first Sub.


----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)

Brisman said:


> May I ask if it was the one from Hong Kong, just out of interest. It's a cracker.
> 
> Looking at the pics I believe it is.
> 
> Nice pick up, he always has great watches.


Not from Hong Kong. 
I picked it up from Jacek at HQ Milton.
And thanks! I can't stop ogling over it!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

1675 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Yep, he has fantastic watches.

5512, '67, I think this may have been the last of the 5512.

Anymore info.?

Thanks



mimo5000 said:


> Not from Hong Kong.
> I picked it up from Jacek at HQ Milton.
> And thanks! I can't stop ogling over it!!


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm loving the new SD 4000. If it was 42mm my Sub would be packing its bags. I'm certainly looking forward to comparing them side by side.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That new SD is 11.5k so by the time it hits the AD probably 12 ish. Ouch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Dave if your pack your sub's bags your dear lady may pack yours too! :-d

QUOTE=DaveW;7583575]I'm loving the new SD 4000. If it was 42mm my Sub would be packing its bags. I'm certainly looking forward to comparing them side by side.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## alfred.newman (Jul 1, 2013)

Couldn't wait Baseworld releases... Also couldn't resist... So I bought this beauty as a self 45-year-old birthday gift while passing by Dubai... 
My first Tudor... Awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCRAFT (Aug 17, 2013)

having trouble deciding. But the newly acquired 14060M has been winning a bit.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Friday!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Was gonna flip this but had to wear it today  it's so nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My very favorite bronze watches are by Kazimon. Superb...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'Day.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

PO today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That new SD is 11.5k so by the time it hits the AD probably 12 ish. Ouch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yeah it's really a lot IMHO. Just converted the 11.5K USD into HK$ and it hits the 90K mark. Wow. That's more than I paid for a new DSSD. Nevertheless I'm going for it


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

solesman said:


> Dave if your pack your sub's bags your dear lady may pack yours too! :-d


Ha, that's very true Dan but there's no way she'd ever notice the difference 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 176 on SNPR bridle leather

Trying to decide my next move now that I have watch funds 
Another ExpII or
A THC and Bremont or IWC Inge



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## brianbesurfhi (Dec 25, 2013)

Another day in another paradise

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shade (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Root beer Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Giving my sub a rest this morning, but chances are I'll be wearing it again before the end of the day. For now it's my Speedy Pro.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Getting ready to fly home.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

CCRAFT said:


> having trouble deciding. But the newly acquired 14060M has been winning a bit.


Brother, is this the strap from BB on the submariner?!! Today pam 372...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

cesar scarambone said:


> Brother, is this the strap from BB on the submariner?!! Today pam 372...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that's a 14060M. Aren't all the 2-liners straight 14060? Anyway, cool strap!


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Two for the price of one today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Two for the price of one today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your pic makes me want to get home ASAP to strap my sub on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

solesman said:


> Your pic makes me want to get home ASAP to strap my sub on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, yeh it's such a beautiful watch. Enjoy your evening with your Sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

You too Dave 



DaveW said:


> Ha, yeh it's such a beautiful watch. Enjoy your evening with your Sub
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This has won it all for me at a meeting in a top bank in Copenhagen... Good weekend Gentlemen...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

16750 from 1988.


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

My newest addition: freaking slightly as the blue looks nice


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Submariner on Worn & Wound leather NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend fellas

.. And my new navy Frogman


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## CCRAFT (Aug 17, 2013)

justinsyndicate said:


> I don't think that's a 14060M. Aren't all the 2-liners straight 14060? Anyway, cool strap!


Definitely an "M" I can see it between the lugs&#8230;Yeah its the Black Bays strap a little big. I wish they made it in 20mm so nice.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam 176 on SNPR bridle leather
> 
> Trying to decide my next move now that I have watch funds
> Another ExpII or
> A THC and Bremont or IWC Inge


All great choices. I just returned home from several days on the road and the first watch I wanted to put on when I got home was the THC, so I guess this baby isn't going anywhere.I like the Bremont MBII but it's too big for me. I have to draw the line at 42mm and that probably is too big in all honesty. But I love my 216570. I do like the new IWC 3239 but I think it's a little bit overpriced for the movement it has in it. I like how they slimmed it up. I've seen them going used at close to prices I'd be willing to pay.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

darby11 said:


> My newest addition: freaking slightly as the blue looks nice


Don't be. I think the GV looks better.


----------



## CCRAFT (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Chainring said:


> All great choices. I just returned home from several days on the road and the first watch I wanted to put on when I got home was the THC, so I guess this baby isn't going anywhere.I like the Bremont MBII but it's too big for me. I have to draw the line at 42mm and that probably is too big in all honesty. But I love my 216570. I do like the new IWC 3239 but I think it's a little bit overpriced for the movement it has in it. I like how they slimmed it up. I've seen them going used at close to prices I'd be willing to pay.


Interesting, I thought the thc wore larger than the mb2. I too prefer smaller these days but I still can't seem to shake the itch for larger pieces. I need to be in 40s. I like to look at 44.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

justinsyndicate said:


> I don't think that's a 14060M. Aren't all the 2-liners straight 14060? Anyway, cool strap!


Not necessarily. Here's mine.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

darby11 said:


> Interesting, I thought the thc wore larger than the mb2. I too prefer smaller these days but I still can't seem to shake the itch for larger pieces. I need to be in 40s. I like to look at 44.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I haven't tried on the MBII. I just made an assumption. But I doubt the THC wears larger than the MBII. It actually wears smaller than my Rolex 216570.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Chainring said:


> I haven't tried on the MBII. I just made an assumption. But I doubt the THC wears larger than the MBII. It actually wears smaller than my Rolex 216570.


216570 wears like 44. I preferred the look but had to downsize to 16570, the mini me

Thc is thicker by about 2mm. (Than mb2)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> My newest addition: freaking slightly as the blue looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on a fine addition to your already great rotation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats on a fine addition to your already great rotation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Seconded  Congrats darby11 and enjoy the beauty.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats on a fine addition to your already great rotation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks. I too like to move around but I've been slowing as I'm liking my lineup bigtime at present. I've got one more coming next week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Bremont will wear larger but the THC is a pretty thick watch. I love the grey THC. So it's either gonna be a 6-6.5k watch like the ExpII or a couple of 3-4 watches. So THC and a Bremont make a nice pair or THC and used Inge 40mm. They wear so much better in 40. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

Chainring said:


> Not necessarily. Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 1436960
> View attachment 1436963


Gotcha, thanks fellas. Miss those crown guards, shoulda never sold my 08 ND.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Shade (Jun 2, 2010)

Still the same like yesterday!


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sub for me today. So far....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBlue (Feb 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well I went to a Rolex AD today looking at a Date Just for my wife and I've been wanting a GMT MASTER II for a while so I thought I'd just ask if they had one. I asked if they had a BLNR saying to the sales person "you wouldn't have one would you?" Firstly thinking she would say "no of course we don't", but to my surprise she said they did. So I asked if there was any chance of trying it on(expecting that they would say no) thinking that it must be a customer's that had been on a waiting list.

Then she said "sure try it on, I'll just get it out of the safe" telling me that "the customer that ordered it wasn't responding to any of there correspondence, and after a few weeks they had, just yesterday decided to put it up for sale and I was the first to ask about it and I was even the first to try it on(I don't care if it's true or not, it makes for a good story.)

Anyway I showed my wife who had also heard the story and knew that they are very hard to come by in Sydney. Then my wife knowing how much I liked this model and that it was my "grail" she went ahead and spoilt me by purchasing it for me. Talk about being in the right place at the right time. Sorry for the long story, I'm just so excited as it's my first Rolex(Pelagos doesn't count fully).








We had dumplings after for lunch yum. This one is at home I'm still buzzing.









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Well I went to a Rolex AD today looking at a Date Just for my wife and I've been wanting a GMT MASTER II for a while so I thought I'd just ask if they had one. I asked if they had a BLNR saying to the sales person "you wouldn't have one would you?" Firstly thinking she would say "no of course we don't", but to my surprise she said they did. So I asked if there was any chance of trying it on(expecting that they would say no) thinking that it must be a customer's that had been on a waiting list.
> 
> Then she said "sure try it on, I'll just get it out of the safe" telling me that "the customer that ordered it wasn't responding to any of there correspondence, and after a few weeks they had, just yesterday decided to put it up for sale and I was the first to ask about it and I was even the first to try it on(I don't care if it's true or not, it makes for a good story.)
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Fantastic watch...even better wife!


----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm having trouble taking this dude off my wrist.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Shade said:


> View attachment 1437080
> 
> 
> Still the same like yesterday!


Very nice and super cool photo


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Bremont will wear larger but the THC is a pretty thick watch. I love the grey THC. So it's either gonna be a 6-6.5k watch like the ExpII or a couple of 3-4 watches. So THC and a Bremont make a nice pair or THC and used Inge 40mm. They wear so much better in 40.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


The new (ish) 40 Inge with eta is also on my list. That watch is slim which I like. But with the milgauss, that's probably overkill on the anti magnetic. But, I've done overkill before.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No way this looks like a small watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Well I went to a Rolex AD today looking at a Date Just for my wife and I've been wanting a GMT MASTER II for a while so I thought I'd just ask if they had one. I asked if they had a BLNR saying to the sales person "you wouldn't have one would you?" Firstly thinking she would say "no of course we don't", but to my surprise she said they did. So I asked if there was any chance of trying it on(expecting that they would say no) thinking that it must be a customer's that had been on a waiting list.
> 
> Then she said "sure try it on, I'll just get it out of the safe" telling me that "the customer that ordered it wasn't responding to any of there correspondence, and after a few weeks they had, just yesterday decided to put it up for sale and I was the first to ask about it and I was even the first to try it on(I don't care if it's true or not, it makes for a good story.)
> 
> ...


Congrats man!! What a wife and what a watch!! Both keepers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharp pic Dave!! Love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Well I went to a Rolex AD today looking at a Date Just for my wife and I've been wanting a GMT MASTER II for a while so I thought I'd just ask if they had one. I asked if they had a BLNR saying to the sales person "you wouldn't have one would you?" Firstly thinking she would say "no of course we don't", but to my surprise she said they did. So I asked if there was any chance of trying it on(expecting that they would say no) thinking that it must be a customer's that had been on a waiting list.
> 
> Then she said "sure try it on, I'll just get it out of the safe" telling me that "the customer that ordered it wasn't responding to any of there correspondence, and after a few weeks they had, just yesterday decided to put it up for sale and I was the first to ask about it and I was even the first to try it on(I don't care if it's true or not, it makes for a good story.)
> 
> ...


Great story! What a lucky guy and what an awesome watch. Big congrats.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been gone for a week and I couldn't wait to get back home and throw a Tudor on. Today the THC gets the duty. What an awesome watch this is.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Bremont will wear larger but the THC is a pretty thick watch. I love the grey THC. So it's either gonna be a 6-6.5k watch like the ExpII or a couple of 3-4 watches. So THC and a Bremont make a nice pair or THC and used Inge 40mm. They wear so much better in 40.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Not a wrong choice there. But since I already have the 216570 and the THC, I think you should get the MBII and Inge and then when you decide to flip, I get first right of refusal. :-d


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Well I went to a Rolex AD today looking at a Date Just for my wife and I've been wanting a GMT MASTER II for a while so I thought I'd just ask if they had one. I asked if they had a BLNR saying to the sales person "you wouldn't have one would you?" Firstly thinking she would say "no of course we don't", but to my surprise she said they did. So I asked if there was any chance of trying it on(expecting that they would say no) thinking that it must be a customer's that had been on a waiting list.
> 
> Then she said "sure try it on, I'll just get it out of the safe" telling me that "the customer that ordered it wasn't responding to any of there correspondence, and after a few weeks they had, just yesterday decided to put it up for sale and I was the first to ask about it and I was even the first to try it on(I don't care if it's true or not, it makes for a good story.)
> 
> ...


Wow, what a wife!! Congratulations on the new watch, it's a cracker. Even bigger congratulations on the wife 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Well I went to a Rolex AD today looking at a Date Just for my wife and I've been wanting a GMT MASTER II for a while so I thought I'd just ask if they had one. I asked if they had a BLNR saying to the sales person "you wouldn't have one would you?" Firstly thinking she would say "no of course we don't", but to my surprise she said they did. So I asked if there was any chance of trying it on(expecting that they would say no) thinking that it must be a customer's that had been on a waiting list.
> 
> Then she said "sure try it on, I'll just get it out of the safe" telling me that "the customer that ordered it wasn't responding to any of there correspondence, and after a few weeks they had, just yesterday decided to put it up for sale and I was the first to ask about it and I was even the first to try it on(I don't care if it's true or not, it makes for a good story.)
> 
> ...


Congrats...and your wife is a gem!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

It's been...er, it HAD been...19 days since I bought a watch. Yep. I think I have a problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> It's been...er, it HAD been...19 days since I bought a watch. Yep. I think I have a problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No no Mick, you don't have a problem, you have a nice collection of watches. I only have one watch, I long to own others but at the moment can't afford it 
Therefore it is I who has the problem!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> Not a wrong choice there. But since I already have the 216570 and the THC, I think you should get the MBII and Inge and then when you decide to flip, I get first right of refusal. :-d


 how do u feel about a Inge 3227 then instead. A bit larger at 42 but in house mvt and same price used as the new 40 with modified Sellita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> I've been gone for a week and I couldn't wait to get back home and throw a Tudor on. Today the THC gets the duty. What an awesome watch this is.
> 
> View attachment 1437355


So I take it you don't want to sell it ? ;-) I owned it in grey a few years ago and loved it. Owned the blue last year and didn't like it. Want another grey. 
What do you like most about it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks guys for the congrats on the new GMT II C and yeah my wife is great much more special than any watch.

It's 04:30 and I haven't slept a wink all night. I feel like I have a sugar headache so much excitement. Haha, it's good though, still pinching myself.

Here is an early morning pic.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

DaveW said:


> No no Mick, you don't have a problem, you have a nice collection of watches. I only have one watch, I long to own others but at the moment can't afford it
> Therefore it is I who has the problem!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks for the compliment, and keep working on building your own!

I'm liking the Pelagos so far. It's really, really light on the wrist, and loving the comfortable clasp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Not a Rolex/Tudor but needed to give my Pelagos a break so I am wearing a very underrated and imho beautiful watch, the Rado D-Star 200 Chronograph. 









May have to try on some new straps on the Pelagos when I get home and post them up as well.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

36mm is enough for me


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> how do u feel about a Inge 3227 then instead. A bit larger at 42 but in house mvt and same price used as the new 40 with modified Sellita


If you want in-house look for a 3228 instead. I almost jumped on this one recently but made up my mind too late. I think (for me anyway) the 3227 is way too thick. The THC is about as thick as I would want to go on a watch.



Jeep99dad said:


> So I take it you don't want to sell it ? ;-) I owned it in grey a few years ago and loved it. Owned the blue last year and didn't like it. Want another grey.
> What do you like most about it?


One day it will probably go but I'm not sure when that day will be. It has taken a while to grow on me and now I'm mesmerized by it. I guess my favorite thing about it is how rugged it looks and how it is so unique in my collection. Nothing even comes close to the look of it. It is also my most accurate watch (not counting the Tudor Date+Day I gave my wife). I suppose my least favorite thing about it is its lack of adjustability. It was a warm day here today so it was a little snug. I didn't even make it half a day before I changed for something else. If I add a link to it then it would be too loose. I wish Tudor made a half link for their bracelets because I need one for both of mine.

I read before you only kept the THC blue for a day, is that right? I really like it but not sure I'd trade the gray for it. I'd like to add it outright. But right now I'm on the hunt for a 116610LV.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

[ sun disappeared in Hong Kong ]

Great Sunday to all


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> [ sun disappeared in Hong Kong ]
> 
> Great Sunday to all


Great place I can't wait to find out first hand when we go in May. Awesome watch too. Have a good one.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Great place I can't wait to find out first hand when we go in May. Awesome watch too. Have a good one.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot  Shoot me a PM if you have any questions or need recommendations etcetera. Happy to assist. It's a great place with many different facets and a Rolex / Watch heaven


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot  Shoot me a PM if you have any questions or need recommendations etcetera. Happy to assist. It's a great place with many different facets and a Rolex / Watch heaven


Awesome I'll try and ask a few questions soon. Thanks for the offer.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> If you want in-house look for a 3228 instead. I almost jumped on this one recently but made up my mind too late. I think (for me anyway) the 3227 is way too thick. The THC is about as thick as I would want to go on a watch.
> 
> One day it will probably go but I'm not sure when that day will be. It has taken a while to grow on me and now I'm mesmerized by it. I guess my favorite thing about it is how rugged it looks and how it is so unique in my collection. Nothing even comes close to the look of it. It is also my most accurate watch (not counting the Tudor Date+Day I gave my wife). I suppose my least favorite thing about it is its lack of adjustability. It was a warm day here today so it was a little snug. I didn't even make it half a day before I changed for something else. If I add a link to it then it would be too loose. I wish Tudor made a half link for their bracelets because I need one for both of mine.
> 
> I read before you only kept the THC blue for a day, is that right? I really like it but not sure I'd trade the gray for it. I'd like to add it outright. But right now I'm on the hunt for a 116610LV.


The 3227 is awesome but the caseback is too thick G's mid case and it probably sits too high. 
3228 looks great indeed. 
I may grab a new grey THC, at 3500 they are great watches unless I can find a used one for about 3k. 
The blue didn't work for at all for some reason. I preferred the grey one by far. It is thick indeed with the DD Chrono module added to the 2892 I guess they needed a thick case. 
Still considering the ExpII and a Bremont.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mr_fantazmo (Dec 20, 2012)

Black Bay 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

The ole 2-liner. At least to start the day.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Start of British Summer Time


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Thanks guys for the congrats on the new GMT II C and yeah my wife is great much more special than any watch.
> 
> It's 04:30 and I haven't slept a wink all night. I feel like I have a sugar headache so much excitement. Haha, it's good though, still pinching myself.
> 
> Here is an early morning pic.


I have never liked the GMT but holy sh*t thats a nice watch, I am a fan mow. Congrats and enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

My OD on a jubilee.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

cfw said:


> I have never liked the GMT but holy sh*t thats a nice watch, I am a fan mow. Congrats and enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much cfw.

What I like is it always changes depending on the light. As a lot of people have said the blue goes from bright to almost looking black at times. First day with it at work hope I don't scratch it to much.









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Thank you very much cfw.
> 
> What I like is it always changes depending on the light. As a lot of people have said the blue goes from bright to almost looking black at times. First day with it at work hope I don't scratch it to much.
> 
> ...


A few scratches gives it some character 

Thats my new grail, enjoy and wear with pride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Today


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

cdnwatchguy said:


> Today


Hope thats a Pepsi u are drinking with your Pepsi 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

THIS..


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

cfw said:


> Hope thats a Pepsi u are drinking with your Pepsi
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It might have been Pepsi.....with benefits.:-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore my Bathys all day on a beautiful and super soft SNPR Horween wheat leather strap. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

This should be where Rolex got the ideas for the new SD


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Another week, another Monday.










Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll get in front of this right now. I've already packed the Speedy Pro in the gym bag for tomorrow.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Just getting the Webber ready to cook my wife dinner.







.


----------



## brianbesurfhi (Dec 25, 2013)

Some betel nut to go with the sea dweller.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC to kick off the work week


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Cesar


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

can only wear this for a few hours I've got to do some outside work that will probably scratch the case or bracelet, so I'll wear this.









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> can only wear this for a few hours I've got to do some outside work that will probably scratch the case or bracelet, so I'll wear this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that GMT, why not this Croton as a daily beater, GMT look and very well built for the price.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks good I will wear the GMT most days it's just this particular job I'm doing today is not friendly to watches in general. Thanks cfw. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

smellody said:


>


I like the Daytona, but I love the Big Block. Stunning and enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Lots of rain this week, moody evenings with the Pelagos:


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

cfw said:


> I like the Daytona, but I love the Big Block. Stunning and enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't the Big Block the designation for the Pre-Tigers?

Or should that comment have had an astriex *illustrative purposes only


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I'll wear my Bathys again tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Good morning!


What kind of rubber strap is that? Do they have it for SubC? Thanks..


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> What kind of rubber strap is that? Do they have it for SubC? Thanks..


Rubber B.. and yes they do 

https://rubberb.com/en/rolex-watch-band-products/rolex-submariner-ceramic-glidelock-clasp


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Djii

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Back to the Pelagos today and one of my favorite straps from Crown & Buckle. Even got my AP ring as well in the shot.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

dainese said:


> Isn't the Big Block the designation for the Pre-Tigers?
> 
> Or should that comment have had an astriex *illustrative purposes only


Its the pre Tiger nick name yea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Davidro said:


> View attachment 1440470
> 
> Djii
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


That blue is stunning, so rich

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

Got my first Tudor just the other day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

TheMac said:


> Got my first Tudor just the other day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice and a great photo hope you enjoy it. It looks really good.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Last look of the day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Until something new lands you'll see this one pretty much daily during the work week  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

No Date and no plans for the SDC here..








I like it sans date, the dial.

Soak.


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

What day is it? (4/1/14)

Actually I'm currently wearing this one about to change though.



Changing to this one (I need a better photo of it however).



Heading to NJ today for the next couple of days down to the Jersey Shore to visit a relative in a nursing home.


----------



## gtuck (Feb 3, 2012)

Been wearing this guy since I purchased it last week. Marvelous watch which glides easily under the radar.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So I ordered one of these after all 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

This beautiful one of a kind, from a short lived collaboration between Tudor, Movado, and Meistersinger:










The beautiful rose gold snowflake hour hand shows the current time (give or take). The 120 click unidirectional bezel with diamond marker lets you (sort of) keep track of a second time zone, or mark an important time (such as "later").


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickTheKraken (Feb 22, 2014)

You're freakin' killing me. Ha! 
_*
AF!*_ 



svorkoetter said:


> This beautiful one of a kind, from a short lived collaboration between Tudor, Movado, and Meistersinger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Until something new lands you'll see this one pretty much daily during the work week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never get sick of it hope you won't.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This again, I don't think you be seeing much else from me for a while. Maybe a Pelagos on Friday.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Enjoying this guy for the evening since it will be moving on to a new home in a few days.

Speaking of Tudor, curious as to thoughts on the new 41mm Ranger. I am kind of digging it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

My new baby

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Enjoying this guy for the evening since it will be moving on to a new home in a few days.
> 
> Speaking of Tudor, curious as to thoughts on the new 41mm Ranger. I am kind of digging it.
> 
> ...


I love the Sub

Ranger might look good on the standard leather strap not a massive fan of it when you compare it to the original though IMHO.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

gasspasser said:


> My new baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice mate looks awesome.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I love the Sub
> 
> Ranger might look good on the standard leather strap not a massive fan of it when you compare it to the original though IMHO.


Thanks...I dig it but have mixed feelings on it. I feel like if I am going to go 41mm, I may as well go with the new black bay. I like the 39mm Explorer I much better, but the price on the Ranger is really reasonable, comparatively speaking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ranged gives me a ... meh... feeling

I switched to the Pam for the evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just love this dial










I like the ranger on bund... But that's just me


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Great choice mate looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pelagos again


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

gasspasser said:


> My new baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

And yeah my other love


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> So I ordered one of these after all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I knew it wouldn't be long. I tried to trade mine yesterday for a Pelagos but it fell through. I'm not upset. I love the THC. I just felt like I needed a Pelagos in my life. But I have another incoming to look forward to anyway. I should have it next week. Yeah, I know, I said I was done. I really thought I was.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Today I wore this one:









But tomorrow it will be this one:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

This one today folks, have a good one.


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

svorkoetter said:


> This beautiful one of a kind, from a short lived collaboration between Tudor, Movado, and Meistersinger:


Back in Ft Lauderdale we used to refer to this as Latin Time. Man I really dig that timepiece.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

New arrival


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful day today and high of 82 so I'm driving the jeep to work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay for me... Good day Gentlemen


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Feeble attempt at "artistic"







1990 Day-Date


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...










Cesar


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This one again I've tried but I just can't take it off.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

...and a change for dinner with the lady - outdoors, no less! Weather's finally turning in Charm City.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't think I've found a strap that doesn't look good on this watch. This is a vintage distressed tan leather nato which just enhances the "tool" feel of this watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

And last night


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

With my daughter... Her ballet exam day today.

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Stayed with the LV today.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

First time with the fabric strap. This is wow.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Stayed with the LV today.


Wow. that LV looks mint. I have its cousin in the mail to me.


----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

Just added to my collection. Beautiful time piece and I love it!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Chainring said:


> Wow. that LV looks mint. I have its cousin in the mail to me.


Cousin? I'm intrigued. I'm thinking it's "The Hulk"!

Look forward to seeing it.

Thanks, it's in excellent condition. The LV is "M" Serial, came with box and papers and even came with the little plastic shipping box that the AD gets it in. With a year's warranty.


----------



## Rampelnik (Jan 17, 2013)

Have a great day!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Enjoying this guy for the evening since it will be moving on to a new home in a few days.
> 
> Speaking of Tudor, curious as to thoughts on the new 41mm Ranger. I am kind of digging it.
> 
> ...


Boy oh Boy, that's a big decision. Moving on a Tudor SF and such a nice one.

But, I'm thinking the same, maybe the new Blue bezel Tudor SF instead.

Tough to let one of these go. I don't know!

This or this?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Boy oh Boy, that's a big decision. Moving on a Tudor SF and such a nice one.
> 
> But, I'm thinking the same, maybe the new Blue bezel Tudor SF instead.
> 
> Tough to let one of these go. I don't know!


Exactly...I put it up for auction, so there's no changing my mind. I have a Tudor AD near my house and already begged them to charge me for the blue bezel Black Bay the moment one arrives, which is why I forced myself to part with the SF. Hopefully they'll make this prove to be a good decision by hooking me up with the new one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Exactly...I put it up for auction, so there's no changing my mind. I have a Tudor AD near my house and already begged them to charge me for the blue bezel Black Bay the moment one arrives, which is why I forced myself to part with the SF. Hopefully they'll make this prove to be a good decision by hooking me up with the new one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe il just wait and see what you think before I jump.

It's a big decision, are you a willing Guinea Pig, get some feed back before the jump.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Maybe il just wait and see what you think before I jump.
> 
> It's a big decision, are you a willing Guinea Pig, get some feed back before the jump.


I am indeed! I love my Pelagos, and the existing Black Bay, so I am willing to take one for the team and provide a thorough review.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Almost a time machine from the sixties lol...










Cheers

Cesar


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cesar scarambone said:


> Almost a time machine from the sixties lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch, not so sure I'm a fan of the car although I loved the old originals.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Brisman, mine is a john cooper works edition with 240hp... The car is a rocket. Almost like a racing car. I adore the old model, and also vintage cars, but insted of buying old ones i decided to buy a new, not so new acctually because it is already almost a vintage (2006) hehehe... I dont use it very oftten i use to ride my bikes everyday, but sometimes i use the car...










And those are the bikes...










Cheers

Cesar


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry, no rolex today... 176 on SNPR bridle leather strap and jeans today, driving the jeep again 

It's the little things in life 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

+1 on the Jeep! Have a good day all.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry, no rolex today... 176 on SNPR bridle leather strap and jeans today, driving the jeep again
> 
> It's the little things in life
> 
> ...


Do you use the watches on the right wrist?!

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Do you use the watches on the right wrist?!
> 
> Cesar


I do about 30% of the time indeed for various reasons. Main ones being
1- my right wrist is larger so bigger/longer watches look and fit better on the right. 
2-when I can't find a hole to for the watch right on the left. So one hole is too lose and the next one too right, it usually works out on the right wrist and fits better 

But also sometimes I just feel like it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice

Starting to get on the radar, slowly, just trying to work out the best model at the right price, just seems to be so many.



Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry, no rolex today... 176 on SNPR bridle leather strap and jeans today, driving the jeep again
> 
> It's the little things in life
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Nice
> 
> Starting to get on the radar, slowly, just trying to work out the best model at the right price, just seems to be so many.


Thanks Brisman!

I am with you. I had trouble figuring this out at first. I has several Pam's. 
I think it's best you identify the features and specs that are a requirement for you. So for me

- I don't do well with polished SD
- Pam's over 44mm are just too large for my 7" wist and many are also too heavy. 
- I favor flat back cases. Thicker or/and rounded casebacks make the watch sit high off the wrist and wobble. 
- I wanted a basic simple dial. 
- I like symmetrical dial better 
- I really dog sandwich dial and for me having 1 Pam means it must have a sandwich dial. 
- I like Titanium for large watches and the color of it. But SS works too. 
- I wanted the signature Pam crown protection if I'm gonna have 1 Pam
- I don't have to have a in house mvt. 
- I can't wear a Pam everyday so didn't want to spend 10k on this one.

So based on all that the 176 was the ideal choice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

The 176 is really an awesome watch... I almost got one few months ago. Actually i got it but gave up because the saphire was damaged.. About the question of the right/ left wrist, im trying to use my bigger watches on the right wrist for exactly the same reasons than yours... My left is 6,81" and my right wrist 7,08"... So bigger watches get better on the right wrist, and also that question of the holes... But man... After 37 years using watch on the left wrist is pretty hard to get used on the right one LOL...


Cesar


----------



## nick (Mar 28, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> Almost a time machine from the sixties lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!!!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

I was going to wear the Pelagos today but has to be the BLNR for now maybe on the weekend I'll try something else.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Brisman said:


>


Nice love those vintage Subs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Boy oh Boy, that's a big decision. Moving on a Tudor SF and such a nice one.
> 
> But, I'm thinking the same, maybe the new Blue bezel Tudor SF instead.
> 
> ...


Black Bay is nice but a Submariner is the legend especially the Tudor version.

I'll hang on to it if I where u

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> The 176 is really an awesome watch... I almost got one few months ago. Actually i got it but gave up because the saphire was damaged.. About the question of the right/ left wrist, im trying to use my bigger watches on the right wrist for exactly the same reasons than yours... My left is 6,81" and my right wrist 7,08"... So bigger watches get better on the right wrist, and also that question of the holes... But man... After 37 years using watch on the left wrist is pretty hard to get used on the right one LOL...
> 
> Cesar


I actually do enjoy wearing the Pam on the right 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

S there is the jlc on the right wrist....










Cesar


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Have had this baby for less than a week. I need to post proper photos, but I've been dying to drop in on this thread! I'm happy to be in the family now!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

240HP! It will be a rocket.

Great bikes you have as well.



cesar scarambone said:


> Brisman, mine is a john cooper works edition with 240hp... The car is a rocket. Almost like a racing car. I adore the old model, and also vintage cars, but insted of buying old ones i decided to buy a new, not so new acctually because it is already almost a vintage (2006) hehehe... I dont use it very oftten i use to ride my bikes everyday, but sometimes i use the car...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

Tudor Sub on a brand new 78500 bracelet.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Boy oh Boy, that's a big decision. Moving on a Tudor SF and such a nice one.
> 
> But, I'm thinking the same, maybe the new Blue bezel Tudor SF instead.
> 
> ...


I have the Black Bay and I don't think there's any way I'd let go off that original snowflake you have.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

The classic.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks Brisman!
> 
> I am with you. I had trouble figuring this out at first. I has several Pam's.
> I think it's best you identify the features and specs that are a requirement for you. So for me
> ...


*Can't agree with you more! That's why I got the PAM111 as my one and only Panerai.*


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

The Black Bay today. Sorry for the crummy photo. The lighting in my office is terrible.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> Have had this baby for less than a week. I need to post proper photos, but I've been dying to drop in on this thread! I'm happy to be in the family now!


Very nice! Congrats and welcome to the Black Bay club.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So I thought I'd share this pic with you. I went out for drinks with a fellow WUSer tonight after work uptown and saw this....
No comment 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

My wife is with her Lady Datejust today.


----------



## Shade (Jun 2, 2010)

Casual friday!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Took a day off


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Giving the Pelagos a run tonight.


----------



## Rampelnik (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Took a day off


Top notch wrist shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> So I thought I'd share this pic with you. I went out for drinks with a fellow WUSer tonight after work uptown and saw this....
> No comment
> 
> 
> ...


Must be a [email protected] stred to keep clean haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cfw said:


> Must be a [email protected] stred to keep clean haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I thought the same thing.

Omega Seamaster 1040 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hulk again today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


>


Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tx

Roberto


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Cheers

Cesar


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

Oil change timing


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


>


Cesar, is that a Night Train?

Here's mine.


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Been wearing the Pelagos for the last few days.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Just hanging round at home.

Got a wedding tonight so the GMT will be back on for that.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry. Off topic:

Locked out of my apartment...
So I made the most of my time and took photos of my wrist, as you do.

I


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


When does your arrive?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## eckthetech (Apr 4, 2014)

My daily watch, got it from my grandpa. I am looking for a much nicer band.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

eckthetech said:


> My daily watch, got it from my grandpa. I am looking for a much nicer band.


Swap it for a leather strap but don't touch that metal one! Wear it with pride just the way it is.


----------



## eckthetech (Apr 4, 2014)

Chainring said:


> Swap it for a leather strap but don't touch that metal one! Wear it with pride just the way it is.


The metal band is some cheap speidel. When I got it, it had the original box with the papers from 1959. No original band unfortunately. Not sure if my grandpa got rid of the original band or he inherited it that way. He did like the streatchy bands though.

Love the watch. It made me want to buy another tudor now when I can afford it.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

eckthetech said:


> The metal band is some cheap speidel. When I got it, it had the original box with the papers from 1959. No original band unfortunately. Not sure if my grandpa got rid of the original band or he inherited it that way. He did like the streatchy bands though.
> 
> Love the watch. It made me want to buy another tudor now when I can afford it.


Ha! Well in that case ditch it!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> When does your arrive?


Couple of weeks. Had to be ordered :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

eckthetech said:


> My daily watch, got it from my grandpa. I am looking for a much nicer band.


Thats a beaut, swap it for leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just got back from the movies. Had taken two of my daughters see Captain America. Super entertaining. 
Wore the Pam. Great lume 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub









Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Loving the colours.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> So I thought I'd share this pic with you. I went out for drinks with a fellow WUSer tonight after work uptown and saw this....
> No comment
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if this comes in a brushed or bead blasted finish... ;-)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

2 liner on a Heuerville strap today. Extremely comfortable combo.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

1675 on a blue NATO today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll be wearing the DJ all weekend:









By the middle of next week, I should have its new companion:








(borrowed photo)


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Loving the colours.


Wow. Just wow. Need

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> View attachment 1446307
> 
> 
> Tx
> ...


If I was smart (never been accused of that before) I would buy a SD right now and never let it go. Roberto, that looks great on that strap.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Just wow. Need
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


X2

That combo is the business

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

cfw said:


> X2
> 
> That combo is the business
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys I'm really enjoying having just that little bit of colour to play with. It makes the watch feel not so serious but it still holds it own when it needs to be dressed up.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pelagos today.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

My latest

Heart stopped with new pepsi but happy that white gold so an obvious no go.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Really like the last picture shows the bezel off nicely.


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

Rolex datejust floral for long weekend in Bkk Thailand


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Relaxing Sunday fellas










New Zealand's Rugby team performing the Haka dance after winning the Rugby 7's here in Hong Kong last Sunday.









( web image )


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Beauty and the beast


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Same as yesterday haha









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Thanks guys I'm really enjoying having just that little bit of colour to play with. It makes the watch feel not so serious but it still holds it own when it needs to be dressed up.


The black and blue works very well together, I like the pepsi but I think the red can be a bit much some times, not so with batman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

cfw said:


> The black and blue works very well together,


Especially here:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Beauty and the beast


Always looking so strong. Great great photo!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

.. And my lightning titanium Froggy


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

A few minor changes to my 14060 might get me burned at the stake.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## bs11100010 (Aug 10, 2013)

got my dress watch on for church...


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Dave+63 (Jul 14, 2012)

166000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cfw said:


> The black and blue works very well together, I like the pepsi but I think the red can be a bit much some times, not so with batman
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more. I get tired of the Pepsi myself but that blue is just perfect for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing this Ti beauty since Thursday pretty much but put it on the RubberB yesterday for my bday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> My latest
> 
> Heart stopped with new pepsi but happy that white gold so an obvious no go.
> 
> ...


Duuuude!! That's just awesome. Just a phenomenal watch. My favorite modern production Rolex. When prices stabilize at reasonnable levels, I'm getting one for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Duuuude!! That's just awesome. Just a phenomenal watch. My favorite modern production Rolex. When prices stabilize at reasonnable levels, I'm getting one for sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


First, happy bday.

Thanks for the kind words. Took some hard work to locate one. It's a great looking sports watch that works in just about any setting I can think of. Pcls, but whatever, the bezel overrules that issue for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

6 loads of laundry is so much easier when wearing my laundry diver. Lol.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Probably going to go with this. I tried it out on the Rubber B. It's good well made, but I went for the tang buckle model. It doesn't fit as well as there is limited holes and I'm in between. I didn't want to scratch up the clasp when I had it on the band, but the clasp model may have been the better option. It totally changes the look and feel of the watch.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing this Ti beauty since Thursday pretty much but put it on the RubberB yesterday for my bday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A happy belated to you, sir!

Rocking the Hulk this beautiful evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Timins (Sep 9, 2010)

Since I was already taking a new pic today for my own topic I guess I might as well include it here as well.


----------



## CCRAFT (Aug 17, 2013)

Have been sporting this for the last couple weeks straight.


----------



## chris975d (Aug 10, 2013)

Always one of these two...usually the exp 2 actually.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good day!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

B R I S E


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you Tom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Another day wearing my moded sub...


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

You all have a great week 
I'll kick it off with the subC ND



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

and to cap off my spree..i present to u


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today









Cheers

Cesar


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice 77 °F here! Good day all.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Going rubber b today, yesterday I changed my mind last minute and wore the Pelagos.







Have a good one.


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Just finished new strap for my Tudor









Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

igory76 said:


> Just finished new strap for my Tudor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combination! That looks like shark?


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Takemusu said:


> Nice combination! That looks like shark?


it is shark


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'll wear the 100Fathoms on a SNPR Horween wheat strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

what can i say? i like me 2tones..


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

With new shark strap on wirst









Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

I am a saint....my brother-in-law had surgery on his left hand...watch wearing wrist....I unselfishly volunteered to wear his SS Daytona until he healed...what sacrifices I make....


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Dr. Robert said:


> I am a saint....my brother-in-law had surgery on his left hand...watch wearing wrist....I unselfishly volunteered to wear his SS Daytona until he healed...what sacrifices I make....


Good thing he didn't have a vasectomy...


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> Good thing he didn't have a vasectomy...


Would that mean he'd have to "wear his woman"? :lol:


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SS Daytona today.

Heading overseas for 12 days this week, so trying to decide what watch to take, since I am only bringing one that I'll wear the whole time. It's either the Hulk, the Pelagos, or one of my GMTs...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

In honor of the Brave's Home Opener, I'm going with the "home plate" Tudor


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

My new Heritage Chrono blue









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> SS Daytona today.
> 
> Heading overseas for 12 days this week, so trying to decide what watch to take, since I am only bringing one that I'll wear the whole time. It's either the Hulk, the Pelagos, or one of my GMTs...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The logical choice would be one of the gmt's IMHO....i use to go abroad always with a gmt watch.

Regards

Cesar


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> The logical choice would be one of the gmt's IMHO....i use to go abroad always with a gmt watch.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Thanks, Cesar, I agree. I guess I am just afraid I will miss the others while I am in Italy. Ha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hahaha dont worry, you will miss them.... I wish i could travel with more than one watch, actually i used to do that until once in paris that i forgot to put a bell ross in the safe, and had it stolen.... Since that day i travel with only one watch.






Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

And today without a rolex









Cesar


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Hahaha dont worry, you will miss them.... I wish i could travel with more than one watch, actually i used to do that until once in paris that i forgot to put a bell ross in the safe, and had it stolen.... Since that day i travel with only one watch.
> 
> Cesar


Exactly the scenario I am planning to avoid...it would definitely put a damper on a trip we are excited about were that to occur!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What's up fellas?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Gosh, I am so busy.... Bordering into overwhelmed. But, always time for wrist shots and WUS.

Happy Wednesday!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> What's up fellas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Brise


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## astroguy (Jan 21, 2014)

Black Bay is still in the shop can't wait to get it back


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

One more with "little horse shoe" hehehe...









Cesar


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you are keeping it after all? Good call 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's here. Q&D's


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> So you are keeping it after all? Good call
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yeh, I got a buyer who was offering me the money that I wanted but I came to my senses at the last minute. Very pleased I did as I know losing this beauty would have haunted me.

That THC looks awesome, nice one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's here.


Wow. I like this. Especially with the fabric strap that goes with this.

Congratulations Mr. Jeep99dad!


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Terpits said:


> Wow. I like this. Especially with the fabric strap that goes with this.
> 
> Congratulations Mr. Jeep99dad!


 Thank you Terpits. 
I'll be talking it off the bracelet tomorrow and putting it on the Tudor stripped nylon as I'm taking it to Florida Friday among others for vacation. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

The saint is back......still unselfishly wearing my brother-in-laws' watches whilst he heals from hand surgery............you can probably see my halo now......
I lovingly take care of 2....this one now......


this one later......


the care & loving I have for my fellow man.......bless you all......


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Better late than never 



DaveW said:


> Yeh, I got a buyer who was offering me the money that I wanted but I came to my senses at the last minute. Very pleased I did as I know losing this beauty would have haunted me.
> 
> That THC looks awesome, nice one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's here. Q&D's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Congrats. How long you think you'll keep it this time? 



DaveW said:


> Yeh, I got a buyer who was offering me the money that I wanted but I came to my senses at the last minute. Very pleased I did as I know losing this beauty would have haunted me.
> 
> That THC looks awesome, nice one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave, glad you came to your senses. Why get rid of one of the nicest watches out there?


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Dr. Robert said:


> The saint is back......still unselfishly wearing my brother-in-laws' watches whilst he heals from hand surgery............you can probably see my halo now......
> I lovingly take care of 2....this one now......
> 
> 
> ...


Oh the sacrifice. That Daytona looks awesome. Nice photo.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Just replacing some batteries at work.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> Nice! Congrats. How long you think you'll keep it this time?


Well when I had my first grey THC a couple of years ago I kept it a few months... Which is a lot for me especially then  and had sacrificed it for my first Panerai  a 177 then.

I had the blue one last year and didn't like it so sold it right away. The grey is the way to go IMHO. 
This time I bought it BNIB from AD so I'm more committed to it ;-) and should have it a while .. Ahem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sub today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Swapped my DSSD with friend's LV for the afternoon


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

DJ2

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## penerai 1950 (Nov 25, 2009)

Deepsea


----------



## jgv1966 (Feb 17, 2014)

Received this one a couple of days ago:


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Swapped my DSSD with friend's LV for the afternoon


It looks great. Could it be a permanent swap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THC on nylon 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Mid-day change since this just came in.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Chainring said:


> Mid-day change since this just came in.


Very ice!! Congrats!!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Tudor sub for a titillating Thursday......................


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> Mid-day change since this just came in.


Wow. Awesome 
Big congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the 176 as I'm headed to a Panerai event at a local AD, watches and free Italian cocktail  I'm in. 
I'll be checking their Rolex and IWC too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switch to the 176 as I'm headed to a Panerai event at a local AD, watches and free Italian cocktail  I'm in.
> I'll be checking their Rolex and IWC too
> 
> 
> ...


Who makes that strap and do they make one molded for the 1950 case?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Chainring said:


> Mid-day change since this just came in.


Hey, I just got me one of these today! Your pic is better though.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Morning Coffee.

Back on bracelet.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

After spending 1/2 day with the LV, I dug this out... They have very similar footprint I feel... Miss this guy


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys,

Looking forward to the weekend.

After some consideration I decided against the ND Sub C and opted for a Deepsea.

Have a good one.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

TheDude said:


> Who makes that strap and do they make one molded for the 1950 case?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


That looks like a RubberB


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks great!

Enjoy your new watch! 



Brisman said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TheDude said:


> Who makes that strap and do they make one molded for the 1950 case?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


RubberB strap. Not sure, you may want to check their site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

OMG. Awesome and beautiful new acquisitions. Wonderful and big congrats to Chainring and Brisman. Enjoy


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

jgv1966 said:


> Received this one a couple of days ago:


Congrats and great photo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> THC on nylon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Chainring said:


> Mid-day change since this just came in.


Sweetness, dig the green

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

solesman said:


> Very ice!! Congrats!!





Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Awesome
> Big congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah





MarkingTime said:


> Hey, I just got me one of these today! Your pic is better though.





Deepsea_dweller said:


> OMG. Awesome and beautiful new acquisitions. Wonderful and big congrats to Chainring and Brisman. Enjoy





darby11 said:


> Sweetness, dig the green
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks guys and congrats to MarkingTime also. I just got home and was able to properly size the bracelet. I was expecting it to be nice but I am blown away by how actually nice it is. It's my first Rolex with the bigger lugs and ceramic bezel. I'm a fan. And the glide-lock clasp is genius. All Rolexes should have them. I'm disappointed that my 216570 doesn't have one now.

I'm glad to be a part of this forum where we can all enjoy in this sickness together. |>


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend.
> 
> ...


I love the DSSD. Too bad my tiny wrist can't handle it. Nice photos, too.


----------



## isaactanjs (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice mate, congratulations.

Looks great.



Chainring said:


> Mid-day change since this just came in.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Up early for a quick flight to Panama.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Very nice mate, congratulations.
> 
> Looks great.


Thanks Brisman.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This combo to start vacation later today  can't wait to hit the beach tomorrow 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Finally a fabulous Friday!!!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Packing for vacation. Takin these 4 and an atomic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pelagos for a rainy Saturday morning. Have a great weekend all.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

SubC ND while waiting for swim practice...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

Saturday!


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

First luxury watch purchase. Quite a step up from my others, love it.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Forgot this one. Frogman!


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Wearing my dj2 to yum cha on Saturday- seems I'm not the only one either. That's HK!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Beautiful blue dial sir! 



Davidro said:


> View attachment 1454069
> 
> Wearing my dj2 to yum cha on Saturday- seems I'm not the only one either. That's HK!
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

AT today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chili555 (Mar 1, 2008)

Today is a Datejust on a strap. It's a bit dressy, but achieving just the right look is tricky for a retiree on Saturday.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Finally. A full day on the wrist with this.


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just got back from the movies. Had taken two of my daughters see Captain America. Super entertaining.
> Wore the Pam. Great lume
> 
> 
> ...


Did anyone complained about the lume is too bright? Hahaaa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

About to start my graveyard shift









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

No new photos yet, still going with the DSSD.

Committed sacrilege, gone is the 16600 and the Old Blue Tudor Snow Flake.

But hey, gotta go with what you like, love this big Rolex.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Coffee, WatchTime magazine and my 116610LV. All in all, a good start to the day.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Wearing my Sub today.










Have a good weekend guys!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday.........................


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Nice Dan, blue Snowflake is a legend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

busch12 said:


> First luxury watch purchase. Quite a step up from my others, love it.


Congrats and welcome to the Tudor family, Tudor make very fine watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great weekend, everyone!


That looks great. Your watch looks mint. Look at those lugs and crisp text on the bezel!


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

wow, this is absolutely perfect combination. unsual but 100% working! great inspiration...


CMTFR said:


> Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Chainring said:


> That looks great. Your watch looks mint. Look at those lugs and crisp text on the bezel!


Thanks. It's almost 6 years old, but I take good care of it



Kid_A said:


> wow, this is absolutely perfect combination. unsual but 100% working! great inspiration...


Thanks a lot!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MarkingTime said:


> Coffee, WatchTime magazine and my 116610LV. All in all, a good start to the day.


It's great to see a few "Hulks" out there. I'm trying to talk my mate into maybe getting one. I love that they are still special and not very common.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Saturday.........................


Love that watch! Looks great on you!


----------



## BadBlue (Feb 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

The GMT today. I think I'm going to sell my Pelagos it just isn't getting the wrist time I thought it would. I really like it but like the BLNR more and it would free up some funds for something else.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Brisman said:


> No new photos yet, still going with the DSSD.
> 
> Committed sacrilege, gone is the 16600 and the Old Blue Tudor Snow Flake.
> 
> But hey, gotta go with what you like, love this big Rolex.


Congratulations on that beauty. I really like the DSSD. I can definitely see that on my wrist one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Brisman said:


> Committed sacrilege, gone is the 16600 and the Old Blue Tudor Snow Flake.
> 
> But hey, gotta go with what you like, love this big Rolex.


Yikes! I'm not sure we can be friends anymore... Sacrilege indeed. Enjoy your new Rolexzilla, Brisman!


----------



## isaactanjs (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Picked up my new SubC today, friggin love it b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

And my Froggy today on Sunday afternoon


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1455219


Wow u dont see may Oyster Quartz here. Stunning watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Finally found a gold platted strap that works with my 14k Tudor









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


>


Get them hooked from a young age 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Afternoon changeover


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sub today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

SubC

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

chili555 said:


> View attachment 1454381
> 
> 
> Today is a Datejust on a strap. It's a bit dressy, but achieving just the right look is tricky for a retiree on Saturday.


Chili, is that Hirsch curved end strap?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Clearwater Beach. So awesome here. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

explorer ii! Love the red gmt hand on the black dial 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## secrethouse92 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Probably going to be this one for a few days.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Skyfall AT and the BLNR, must be tough choosing what to put on each day 



darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

My your hulk looks almost black in that shot 



Chainring said:


> Probably going to be this one for a few days.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

solesman said:


> Skyfall AT and the BLNR, must be tough choosing what to put on each day


Who doesn't like blue? Both at the top of the rotation, for sure

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a beaut! As far as the GMTs go, that is the one I would have! What model is that, may I ask?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> That's a beaut! As far as the GMTs go, that is the one I would have! What model is that, may I ask?


Rolex gmt master2 - blnr

116710BLNR

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

^^^^^^

Thanks!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Spotted yesterday. 3 different kinds of enjoyment! Great week fellas


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Monday morning. Coffee, Sun, Sea & Rolex is a good start.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

Explorer deux










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello to everybody! Great forum, astonishing pics. Thanks, guys.
First post and greets from Germany...


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hulk in Venice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have a nice day!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going kayaking on Caladesi island. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Loevhagen said:


> Monday morning. Coffee, Sun, Sea & Rolex is a good start.
> 
> View attachment 1456428


How about some pics of the Oyster in its natural habitat??? Under water 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

The Daily Grind.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going kayaking on Caladesi island.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful area. I take the boat there every so often. Hopefully the wind laid down for you.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks. Wind wasn't too bad. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Back with the Pelagos today after wearing my Christopher Ward C60 GMT. I have it on an accidental custom strap from Wood and Steel. It's a 2pc distressed brown nato which was supposed to be a black distressed version which he is making for me now and cut me a deal on this one for the mistake. I'm finding my desire to buy another watch has fallen off dramatically since getting this as I've looked and almost bought but never followed through. Though I do have the Longines Heritage Legend Diver calling out to me.... I may have to pull the trigger.

Added a night shot from just now. Damn Tudor/Rolex did a great job on this.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Wearing this one today and tomorrow...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1457258


That's very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1457258


I like how they did thin lugs on that cushion case. What's the size?


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's very nice Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


seeing what u had shown us..this would look good on ya


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

MPREZYA said:


> I like how they did thin lugs on that cushion case. What's the size?


supposedly 44mm...but my 'measurement' got in at 46mm
wears small though..the stepped/thicker bezel makes sure of that
the streamlined and curvy lugs makes it wear slick too

here's some more pics
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-toy-jean-richard-terrascope-879883.html#post6467246


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

Still wearing my new DSSD, couple of new pics.

Have a great day.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Titillating Tuesday tax-time sub.........................


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Terpits said:


>


Looks so dark... Almost blacked out, but interesting.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Looks so dark... Almost blacked out, but interesting.


I know. Weird angle light.

It made me wish they did a Black Bay version in the 1954 Submariner colors though.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Terpits said:


> I know. Weird angle light.
> 
> It made me wish they did a Black Bay version in the 1954 Submariner colors though.


I could go for that and this especially if they ever make it so:


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> I could go for that and this especially if they ever make it so:


I would too. That is nice.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Made it to Florence and off to see its treasures!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgv1966 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Rampelnik (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Still wearing my new DSSD, couple of new pics.
> 
> Have a great day.


How do u like it so far ? Pretty heavy and thick isn't it with an impressive wrist presence. Again huge congrats and wear it in good health  Enjoy


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

The oyster date









Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

evening changeover


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

A combo I have not seen before, but I think works quite well


----------



## SoonerTA (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oops


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Took the rest of the week off. Starting the day out with this.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bremont today so far 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On green iso for the upcoming long weekend


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

THG said:


> On green iso for the upcoming long weekend


Thanks. I was wondering how this combo would look like.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello gentleman. 
I wanted to share with you my first rolex purchase. I have been lurking a little while on your fine forum here.

This is a new to me 36mm explorer 1, 114217.

Here are some pics






















Take care,
-Rob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Hello gentleman.
> I wanted to share with you my first rolex purchase. I have been lurking a little while on your fine forum here.
> 
> This is a new to me 36mm explorer 1, 114217.
> ...


Congrats, Rob. Great pics. The Explorer is the perfect all-around watch. I wish I had one in my collection.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Congrats! I love "the old" EX1. Fantastic watch with perfect dimensions.

Now for me 114060:


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

dainese said:


> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


The shirt and jumper look great with the BB.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Hello gentleman.
> I wanted to share with you my first rolex purchase. I have been lurking a little while on your fine forum here.
> 
> This is a new to me 36mm explorer 1, 114217.
> ...


Very nice choice love the understated excellence, enjoy.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Not-the-Coke.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Terpits said:


> Thanks. I was wondering how this combo would look like.


Sure thing! Myself, I wish I could see what this combo would look like but with a black insert & crown tube...


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Changed it up for the afternoon. Still not tired of this.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

PO today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Coffee time again. Love my addictions.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> Not-the-Coke.
> 
> View attachment 1458007
> 
> ...


Those are great shots.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

THG said:


> Sure thing! Myself, I wish I could see what this combo would look like but with a black insert & crown tube...


Sweeter! Check out what I posted earlier. The lighting made it almost black.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the THC on grey admiralty Phoenix NATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So freaking hot!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> THC on nylon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this watch. The blue never did anything for me.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Edit :

Rob! Welcome to the forum big congrats. It's a beauty. Enjoy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Edit :
> 
> Rob! Welcome to the forum big congrats. It's a beauty. Enjoy


So which is your favorite Rolex? How about a pic of all of them side by side ? ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

progman2000 said:


> I love this watch. The blue never did anything for me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I highly recommend it. The blue didn't even last a day for me. Just loses some of the charm to me. The hour markers and hands on the blue are too classic. Doesn't work as well for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> So freaking hot!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks dude, honeymoon phase for sure

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> So which is your favorite Rolex? How about a pic of all of them side by side ? ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Ok tomorrow Brise. My fave? You know that


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Pelagos on yet another new strap. This time a beveled edge black leather. Still trying to find a strap it doesn't look good with.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Ok tomorrow Brise. My fave? You know that


Ok bud. I'll grant you 24 hrs ;-)

Yeah I know but you never know. Could have changed your mind 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ok bud. I'll grant you 24 hrs ;-)
> 
> Yeah I know but you never know. Could have changed your mind
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks  Yes you're right. Can change sometimes but I'm pretty consistent on my three although there's real danger having a shake up later this year  [,New SD ]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yup. New SD is a winner. The more I see it the more I want it. But I'll wait for the craziness to subside to buy. Prices will be too high for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yup. New SD is a winner. The more I see it the more I want it. But I'll wait for the craziness to subside to buy. Prices will be too high for a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yes same here. Won't get it immediately. Think late autumn early December prices will be cool in Hong Kong.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Feeling a lil square today


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sub today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Pelagos on yet another new strap. This time a beveled edge black leather. Still trying to find a strap it doesn't look good with.


U can put a chain around it and wear it like a pocket watch it will still look good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok guys. After kindly requested by Brise aka Jeep99dad here are my 3 and only Rolex side by side. Favourite ranking starts from left to right 


























1








2








[ iPhone photos ]

... and 3rd place would be my Sub of today 

Cheers and back to work


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> How do u like it so far ? Pretty heavy and thick isn't it with an impressive wrist presence. Again huge congrats and wear it in good health  Enjoy


Thanks mate. I really like this one. You're dead right, a big, heavy, thick watch.

You know that your wearing it. I see it's your favourite.

Cheers


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Ok guys. After kindly requested by Brise aka Jeep99dad here are my 3 and only Rolex side by side. Favourite ranking starts from left to right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this isn't really the place for it but please tell us why they are ranked this way, why is the dssd number 1 and so on?

Great collection by the way.

It always surprises me how black white and steel can be made to be so interesting and how these watches can always look good. My favorite watches fit this category, I love the look.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Cheers guys,


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I know this isn't really the place for it but please tell us why they are ranked this way, why is the dssd number 1 and so on?
> 
> Great collection by the way.
> 
> It always surprises me how black white and steel can be made to be so interesting and how these watches can always look good. My favorite watches fit this category, I love the look.


Thanks a lot  Ok I'm keeping it short.DSSD is for me something really special every time I'm wearing it. The thickness, the wrist presence, the domed crystal, the sheer size, the weight... The SD quite the opposite. Smaller, lighter and more understated but still great feel and a unique design. Not spectacular but still stands out IMHO and I got it NIB. SubC more ordinary Rolex. Nice feel, neat appearance but difficult ( for me ) getting overexcited. Rock solid in other words. Nevertheless love them all and wouldn't let go one of them.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

enjoying a sit in the sun while walking the dog at the woods

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Dj2 116300

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Buchmann69 said:


> Hello gentleman.
> I wanted to share with you my first rolex purchase. I have been lurking a little while on your fine forum here.
> 
> This is a new to me 36mm explorer 1, 114217.
> ...


Beautiful classic Rolex which looks super on your wrist. Wear in good health!


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


> Not-the-Coke.
> 
> View attachment 1458007
> 
> ...


Wow great shots of your Pepsi GMT! I love mine


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

Those really are stunning shots!

Here's today's:


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Perfect watch to go kayaking the Mangroves trails of Caldesi Island 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy "hump day"...............after today it's all downhill until the weekend!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy "hump day"...............after today it's all downhill until the weekend!


Stunning, Tudor Subs are great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day!

BB on Hirsch Grand Duke leather strap


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sunny SoCal day calls for the Sub on a new Deluca NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> Sunny SoCal day calls for the Sub on a new Deluca NATO.


Go Kings Go!!!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot in the guard gated community of Dove Canyon, Trabuco Canyon, California.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Last working day this week.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Good day!
> 
> BB on Hirsch Grand Duke leather strap


Nice combo! That really dresses up the BB. It makes me think too <hmmm>


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Takemusu said:


> Nice combo! That really dresses up the BB. It makes me think too <hmmm>


Thanks a lot!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

For the dinner....










Cheers

Cesar


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Clash of the titaniums!!!!!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Clash of the titaniums!!!!!


Challenge accepted 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Last day at work and then 4 days off. PO for me today :-










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Felt blue today.










Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

pardon me as this is not a Rolex.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Summer has arrived in the south-western part of Germany...


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

a to the k said:


> Summer has arrived in the south-western part of Germany...


And in Cornwall









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Still with this one...










Cheers

Cesar


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

77' perpetual


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

No Rolex today - but a great watch anyway. This:


Steinhart Ocean One Vintage by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## mtgjr (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning I started with the 176 on rubberB 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking at the photo of my Speedmaster I realized the hour register at the bottom had not fully reset. Here's another photo I just took showing it does indeed reset back to zero properly. Sorry. I'm a bit OCD.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

a to the k said:


> Summer has arrived in the south-western part of Germany...
> 
> View attachment 1459925


Great shot sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> And in Cornwall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't beat Cornwall on a nice day. I'll be down in May to see the family in Falmouth. Can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Changed up to the sub for the remainder of the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Lagunatic said:


> Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


Is this today? It's so nice out there. I am about an hour away from there yet worlds apart. I have been stuck at work 

And nice watch too, by the way.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Weekend starts now, 4 days of immortality ahead









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to go out to dinner by the beach then fun and henna tattoos for the girls at the Pier60 festival. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good Friday God Bless.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

[ background image George Braque ]


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Good Friday God Bless.


God did bless u with that watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Another JLC day...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still rocking the emperor... Build quality is superb and so is comfort


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Terpits said:


> Is this today? It's so nice out there. I am about an hour away from there yet worlds apart. I have been stuck at work
> 
> And nice watch too, by the way.


No, its a photo from November 17, 2013


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Lagunatic said:


> No, its a photo from November 17, 2013


It was a rhetorical question but thanks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Still rocking the emperor... Build quality is superb and so is comfort


Yes Sir   Was waiting for this comparison shot for quite awhile. So cool  Got another idea  Bit fun though ...

Frogman beats Deepsea ;-) 








[ from my archive last year ]


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sir Tom,

Just to complete the picture... 










Have you considered adding the Emperor into your collection?

It's a fine watch... Presence and comfort, together in harmony 



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes Sir   Was waiting for this comparison shot for quite awhile. So cool  Got another idea  Bit fun though ...
> 
> Frogman beats Deepsea ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh wow mtb  Speechless. Great shot all the way! We're on the sane wavelength  Loving it! Saved the image for my album and yes yes the middle one on my radar


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Chainring said:


> Looking at the photo of my Speedmaster I realized the hour register at the bottom had not fully reset. Here's another photo I just took showing it does indeed reset back to zero properly. Sorry. I'm a bit OCD.


Your OCD mustn't be that bad, u have an Omega watch on a Rolex forum  lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Firenze---->Roma today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

cfw said:


> Your OCD mustn't be that bad, u have an Omega watch on a Rolex forum  lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. That's true. I spend all my time on this forum or TRF. I feel like a guest on the Omega forum and rarely post over there. I have four Rolexes and three Tudors so I hope you will indulge my occasional posts of Omegas. I'm wearing an Aqua Terra right now so I won't post a pic until I change over to something else. |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> Haha. That's true. I spend all my time on this forum or TRF. I feel like a guest on the Omega forum and rarely post over there. I have four Rolexes and three Tudors so I hope you will indulge my occasional posts of Omegas. I'm wearing an Aqua Terra right now so I won't post a pic until I change over to something else. |>


Love to see your Omega and I'm a big fan of the AT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Firenze---->Roma today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another Hulk in one of my favourite cities.

I'm pretty open minded when it comes to what one's sexual preferences are but I've no idea what the attraction is while one is nakedly hugging a dolphin while squeezing the hell out of a fish.

Did you see this in your travels in Florence?


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

MarkingTime said:


> but I've no idea what the attraction is while one is nakedly hugging a dolphin while squeezing the hell out of a fish.


Lol


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

MarkingTime said:


> Another Hulk in one of my favourite cities.
> 
> I'm pretty open minded when it comes to what one's sexual preferences are but I've no idea what the attraction is while one is nakedly hugging a dolphin while squeezing the hell out of a fish.
> 
> ...


Haha! Admittedly, I was puzzled by a lot of what I saw in Palazzo Vecchio, and this one definitely stumped me.
My lady is far more of an art connoisseur than I am, but I appreciated seeing all of it and learning.

She wasn't nuts about my art commentary - "hey, why is that dude hugging the hell out of that dolphin" - but we agreed that the food and people were beyond excellent!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

A few pics I took last night walking the dog. Hopefully going fishing today.


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Bored on the shuttle at Sky Harbor Airport, Phoenix, AZ









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Why is it that rolex appreciators are probably the most 'open' & 'accepting' of all ranges of watches?


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

these 2 today


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> Why is it that rolex appreciators are probably the most 'open' & 'accepting' of all ranges of watches?


Because they have nothing to prove.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

This old thing.........................


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Chainring said:


> Haha. That's true. I spend all my time on this forum or TRF. I feel like a guest on the Omega forum and rarely post over there. I have four Rolexes and three Tudors so I hope you will indulge my occasional posts of Omegas. I'm wearing an Aqua Terra right now so I won't post a pic until I change over to something else. |>


Haha no problem.

Love the Aqua Terra post away 

I am also here or TRF most of the time hardly ever on the Omega side









I am not big on Omega sports watches but I do love there dress watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dr. Robert said:


> This old thing.........................


Old but super desirable!

This is glued to my wrist for now... 48 hours straight and +4 second... Pretty decent performance


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Just finished weekend car washing.









Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

This denim watch.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On Otto Frei tropic


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

In Brighton today with the PO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## LockedUp (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

After months of looking, I have finally picked up a Submariner Date and I could not be happier with this watch. The looks, the bracelet, the size... everything! I hope this concludes my quest to become a one-watch man.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> Why is it that rolex appreciators are probably the most 'open' & 'accepting' of all ranges of watches?


It's the same over on f20 Mikey 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

blenng83 said:


> After months of looking, I have finally picked up a Submariner Date and I could not be happier with this watch. The looks, the bracelet, the size... everything! I hope this concludes my quest to become a one-watch man (still have an Explorer II and Seamaster to sell on the WUS sales forum).
> 
> View attachment 1462645


Congrats on picking up your Sub. I would hold into the other 2 watches for a month or so. Just incase. You never know ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Ah - what the heck. It´s summertime, so replaced the Explorer with the Pepsi this afternoon.


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

You're right, Dan. But I find the Explorer too big for my wrist. I may keep the Seamaster though.

Call me a two-watch man.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

solesman said:


> It's the same over on f20 Mikey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Got the BBQ out today. I love this weather 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Dr. Robert said:


> This old thing.........................


That is just stunning, I love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Got the BBQ out today. I love this weather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a mighty tasty photo there Dave! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Serving me well in a Roman rainstorm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIdiotSavant94 (Aug 29, 2011)

Recently acquired beauty:


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Sent from my GT-P5200 using Tapatalk


----------



## indeep (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Easter holidays to everyone 









[ background " Another Man " issue 17 p.226 ]


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

_*Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California.
*_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice Lagunatic You might like this. 'Long' John in Hong Kong last December at the HK Open  Not a links course but one of the finest in SE Asia. Long history 

































[ images Deepsea_Dweller ]


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## micfin (Dec 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

his and hers today


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

This while doing house work and babysitting


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC for Easter..


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Second leg of our trip back home with the Tudor









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Sent from the depths


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Enjoying the morning sun.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


>


That photo is stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

DaveW said:


> That photo is stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's just on the cushion from our patio chair.


----------



## secrethouse92 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Have a great Monday..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

[ background " MAN " 13 ]


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

An afternoon walk down under.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rusty427 said:


> An afternoon walk down under.
> View attachment 1464570


Beautiful, the watch and the scenery.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to work after a great week in Florida with the family - Tudor heritage Chrono until I go to the safe get my other watches. Miss the sub 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLing said:


> Have a great Monday..


Haute Horlogerie for sure. Awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Explorer II on black nato









Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorrento to finish the trip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Taken this morning. The 216570 on an alu-Mac.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bunch of great shots this morning all looking good, have to mention DaveW though.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pelagos


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dave!

Your photos make me wanna get a ND...

If I do get one, it will be your fault! 

No Rolex today... so will pass



DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

4 packages tonight
A Bremont Alt1-Z COSC chrono
A G-Shock Camo
Two beautiful green Chromoxcel Horween leather straps from Joe at SNPR 
And this which this forum will appreciate more... 









The rest



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow. That sub. 
It's like what you really got is a time machine and you went back in time to buy that directly from Wilsdorf himself.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Making the most of the warm weather here at Wategos










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> Making the most of the warm weather here at Wategos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice in Byron mate, great weather this time of year.

Had a beautiful bike ride to Sandgate and back this morning, then some yard work.

Congratulations on the Pelagos.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the DS.

I really like this watch, I haven't worn the same watch for this long for a long time.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> 4 packages tonight
> A Bremont Alt1-Z COSC chrono
> A G-Shock Camo
> Two beautiful green Chromoxcel Horween leather straps from Joe at SNPR
> ...


Gorgeous Tudor Sub mate, congratulations.

Tell us more.


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bremont Alt1-Z this morning but I have packed another watch as I predict a midday change at the office 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bremont Alt1-Z this morning but I have packed another watch as I predict a midday change at the office
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite of the Bremont beauties that you've shared, this Piece! Handsome!

Soak.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub Sans Date

Soak.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

one spot will be taken by the missus' YM
perhaps a GMTII and an explorer I or an oyster perpetual?


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

On shark 

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Pepsi Today.  One from this morning on my way to work and the other at work.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!

Tudor chrono (79270P)


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day!
> 
> Tudor chrono (79270P)


Great watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

cfw said:


> Great watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

That shot is stunning. What is work if you don't mind me asking?



Loevhagen said:


> Pepsi Today.  One from this morning on my way to work and the other at work.
> 
> View attachment 1466224


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Great shots Dave 



DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

LockedUp said:


>


Awesome ***** hand constellation ^^


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

PVD Explorer II today.
 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

solesman said:


> That shot is stunning. What is work if you don't mind me asking?


Nothing exiting really; risk management at a supermajor. Watches are more fun.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Loevhagen said:


> Nothing exiting really; risk management at a supermajor. Watches are more fun.


Ah ok. In the second pic it looked to me like you were out in the desert at a disused airfield or something :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

solesman said:


> Ah ok. In the second pic it looked to me like you were out in the desert at a disused airfield or something :-d
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was, u know how secret agents are, it isn't a secret if everybody knows haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

My 14 K is on a hot streak 

























Now if only I can pick a strap and stick with it #facepalm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going home for the evening and wearing my blue sub 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going home for the evening and wearing my blue sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is soooo good!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Just doing some maintenance.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

1680 today


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

This has trouble coming off the wrist and is becoming my daily watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going home for the evening and wearing my blue sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Brice on the recent acqusition! Is it your first vintage diver? Hope it's a keeper, then again...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THG said:


> Congrats Brice on the recent acqusition! Is it your first vintage diver? Hope it's a keeper, then again...


Thanks. No it's not my first but this one may stick around a bit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

These Tudors are really nice watches. I can see the attraction. Still love my Rolex but I can see adding one of these to my collections someday.


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Stationary in a stationery store.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice pic, glad the store wasn't moving, would have made it harder to get that shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the sub today after two weeks of neglect 









Here with Patch Cipriano, my wife's cat 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful sunrise this morning!

My wife teasingly said to me the other night while I'll was trying to take photos of the watch in the sunset "you need to have some red with the blue on the bezel to go with the sunset" she knows that the new Pepsi is only in white gold.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

We are blessed to have all our daughters for dinner tonight so my new G will be on Grill Duty 
BBQ and outdoor diner tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> We are blessed to have all our daughters for dinner tonight so my new G will be on Grill Duty
> BBQ and outdoor diner tonight
> 
> 
> ...


Post pics of the BBQ! Two things I hit "like" for are watches and BBQ.


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Monring all!


----------



## naimax (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

indeep said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I want somthing similar to this. I love the gold on black dial.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Back to Extreme World Chrono for Thursday.
I know some people will find the dial is too busy, but I love it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful shots PrimareSPA21  Wow


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This tonight.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought I would finally peal the DSSD off my wrist and give this old fella a run for the long weekend.

ANZAC day tomorrow.

Lest we forget.

Have a good one guys.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lest we forget.


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today's selection 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just one more, because this is too much fun!

Today as seen through the cyclops of my Explorer II


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

PO again today. May wear the sub tomorrow though ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

blenng83 said:


> Today as seen through the cyclops of my Explorer II


Jack Bauer!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

SubC today



















Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> My wife teasingly said to me the other night while I'll was trying to take photos of the watch in the sunset "you need to have some red with the blue on the bezel to go with the sunset" she knows that the new Pepsi is only in white gold.


That sounds like permission to me! ;-)

Jeannie


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I thought I would finally peal the DSSD off my wrist and give this old fella a run for the long weekend.
> 
> ANZAC day tomorrow.
> 
> ...


What are u guys remembering with ANZAC day tomorrow?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

cfw said:


> What are u guys remembering with ANZAC day tomorrow?


Anzac Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jeannie


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

soaking.fused said:


> SubC today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the blue lume on the sub 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc540 (Jul 8, 2012)

Old school.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

GinGinD said:


> That sounds like permission to me! ;-)
> 
> Jeannie


The problem is she also knows that I haven't got those kind of resources to go ahead with it. Haha.

Maybe a SS Pepsi though. I am trying to decide if I want to save up and buy another Rolex but which one is the problem. Date Just II perhaps?







Back to this today. 
I like this watch so much that I don't know whether I need another, it is very versatile. I've got the pilots chrono if I want a change too.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

nc540 said:


> Old school.


This is great what size is your Precision?


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue beauty tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Early bird today. Grey and rainy here but weekend around the corner. Great day fellas.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Full day meeting, but a short getaway in the same place with the family afterwards.

Wore this to knock around.. Sorry no Rolex again


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Sent from the depths


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't need to know today's date because I know today is Friday..


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Back to this today.


You take such great photos of that beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same about your pics. Makes me want a sub too.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sub Friday ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Going to wear the Supermarine 500 on a new SNPR Horween strap... Very soft and comfortable, love the dark green color too 
TGIF 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Trying various combos on my newly arrived Explorer.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like it a lot on steel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

The green nato wetn very nice on the exolorer! If everithing works, next saturday when i arrive in us i'll get one that i sold few months ago, i'll let you guys know if works! Mean while... Wearing the beast at friday









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend fellas


----------



## cpayton (Jan 3, 2014)

146 days, only take it off to shower. My others are so very very lonely!


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> 4 packages tonight
> A Bremont Alt1-Z COSC chrono
> A G-Shock Camo
> Two beautiful green Chromoxcel Horween leather straps from Joe at SNPR
> ...


Wow. See what happens when I go away for a few days. Love it all. But you're right. I especially love the Tudor. Congrats.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Blue beauty tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this. What's the story behind it? Looks to be in stellar condition.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Haven't posted in a few days. On Wednesday I had to make a quick trick so I chose the Black Bay.









I think I wore the Aqua Tera yesterday.

Today I wore this, although the photo isn't from today.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Getaway


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

63 gmt


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

[ image mtb2104 ]

How cool @mtb  Just like that? Great shot. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Putting this back on with the bracelet for a couple of days.

An OEM strap, black/orange stitching is on it's way with Deployant, expected Monday.

From past experience this new combo with the orange stitching and Deployant will be the way I'll wear it.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Back to the PO today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Brisman said:


>





solesman said:


> Aaarrrgh, I'm trying to avoid the Omega forum so I'm not seduced by PO's. You're not helping guys !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave it's only 11 months till Basel 2015. I'm positive they will be upgrading the movement in the PO and many new models will be coming out. Maybe your black LM your hankering for too? :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

The all new Sea Dweller 116600


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

So happy it's Saturday. It's been a long week.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today with an old one...










Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great Saturday fellas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nc540 (Jul 8, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> This is great what size is your Precision?


Thanks! It's 34mm... I have skinny guitar player arms/wrists.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

dogpaws said:


> The all new Sea Dweller 116600


That was quick. Nice pics on your other thread too.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

_*Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California.
*_


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

One day I might wear something else ;-).


----------



## damoore (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't seem to take this off my wrist although I did wear my beater Omega SMP earlier today while using the chainsaw ?

Man you guys have some beautiful watches. Love those Pepsi's and the EXP II with the white face might be next in my humble collection.

Cheers!


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

The only thing I need more than lume...










is cowbell.


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Finally broke down and today it is mine!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Terpits said:


> The only thing I need more than lume...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I got a FEVER!....and the only cure is MORE COWBELL!!"


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Black Bay today


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Terpits said:


> The only thing I need more than lume...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is my new favorite Pelagos shot(not because of the car but the lighting effects are awesome), the one with the jeep not the cow bell. Thumbs Up BIG time.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> That is my new favorite Pelagos shot(not because of the car but the lighting effects are awesome), the one with the jeep not the cow bell. Thumbs Up BIG time.


Thanks. I can honestly say any hint of artistry is purely coincidental. But coming from you, I appreciate- it. I like the sunset pics and sky scapes you took.

Hey we have a good Tudor streak going. Bust them out of your boxes, Rolexers!!!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mine(Pelagos) has gone away for a bit maybe never to return.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Mine(Pelagos) has gone away for a bit maybe never to return.


Spring cleaning? Can't wait to see what will replace it


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday fellas


----------



## rmullins (Oct 15, 2013)

Just got an email from Barbara at Bob ridleys office that she will be sending back my sub on Monday. Can't wait to see how it looks


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Terpits said:


> Spring cleaning? Can't wait to see what will replace it


Not quite I'm not sure what will happen yet. We leave for Europe in a few weeks so somewhere on the way there may be a new addition. The thing is it might be my wife that gets it(it's her birthday).Hopefully if I get something I'll be able to post it in this thread(hint).


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Swapped the gym for coffee and WUS this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

You were that hungry after your workout that you started on your cup Dave :-d



DaveW said:


> Swapped the gym for coffee and WUS this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

solesman said:


> You were that hungry after your workout that you started on your cup Dave :-d


Ha, yeh probably should've chosen a more respectable cup to post online. I am quite uncouth 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

something fun i made up for another thread


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm wearing my Submariner today... Love it!



mikeylacroix said:


> something fun i made up for another thread
> 
> View attachment 1472573


From top left across, then bottom left across...

-Seiko Ananta chronograph of some sort
-Rolex Submariner ceramic
-Rolex Daytona
-Rolex Submariner date
-Glashutte Original Panodate Sport
-Rolex Explorer II
-Audemars Piguet Royal Oak
-JeanRichard Terrascope
-Offshore of some sort
-Grand Seiko of some sort
-???
-Linde Werdelin The One

How'd I fare?


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Statick said:


> I'm wearing my Submariner today... Love it!
> 
> From top left across, then bottom left across...
> 
> ...


Awesomely lol
1st is actually an ebel 1911 chronograph
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/ode-rdenney-ebel-1911-a-1006702.html

The seiko ananda is otw however...hopefully tomorrow!

The offshore is this
http://tiny.cc/pvxmbx

The gold bezel is from a yacht master

The GS is the sbgr083
http://tiny.cc/ndjd9w

Slight correction on the LW
It's the gmt
http://tiny.cc/1copax

And that ??? Is the Bulgari ergon40s


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

One of the few, nay, the ONLY time I've taken a single watch.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Happy Sunday folks!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Terpits said:


> Happy Sunday folks!


Another great shot mate. Have a good one.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Happy Rolex Day,







sorry the photo wasn't taken at ten past ten though.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Interesting combo...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## isaactanjs (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Guess what's here...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

i really love this sub-c..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys, wearing my POC today with my new OEM rubber and Deployant.

Have a good one.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

more pics here
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/domo-citizenm-slice-dice-ananta-spring-drive-love-1021111.html


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmm, Rolex and Tudor theme is no longer. Oh, well, pretty pictures of watches is all good.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

MarkingTime said:


> Hmm, Rolex and Tudor theme is no longer. Oh, well, pretty pictures of watches is all good.


haha my bad...its too good not to share!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1473801
> 
> more pics here
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/domo-citizenm-slice-dice-ananta-spring-drive-love-1021111.html


Like this one a lot. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The THC called my name this morning 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

A little pizza and late afternoon sun. Last reminiscence of summer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

5513


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll switch to bracelet in a bit and see what the hype is all about. Have a good day, all!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## micfin (Dec 28, 2011)

Ceramic bling!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Score! Just managed to locally source a NOS 22mm tropic strap for a 1/5 of what they go for on Ebay


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

New to me Blackbay....


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

THG said:


> Score! Just managed to locally source a NOS 22mm tropic strap for a 1/5 of what they go for on Ebay


very nice combo!!

i have been looking for that kind of strap myself to fit for a BB (still waiting for the blue bezeled though). may i ask where did you buy it and by what price? i am very interested in buying one in the not so distant future 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

micfin said:


> Ceramic bling!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


The reflection on the bezel made me look twice, I thought you had an upside down BLNR until I saw the green GMT hand, cool shot.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't believe that this is already a month old, yet it feels like it's been around a lot longer.


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Here we go with one more good reason to drink your coffee all black, to match the Sub !


DaveW said:


> Swapped the gym for coffee and WUS this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

micfin said:


> Ceramic bling!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


That is a beautiful shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

adisurya said:


> very nice combo!!
> 
> i have been looking for that kind of strap myself to fit for a BB (still waiting for the blue bezeled though). may i ask where did you buy it and by what price? i am very interested in buying one in the not so distant future
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tks, it fits & feels great! I got it off a local vintage military watch collector that I ran into by sheer luck at a flea market. Initially he said he had more but today he confirmed that he had only two, he sold me one and would keep the other for himself. He said he was aware that these sold for far more but he'd let it go for 60chf (swiss francs) so I bought right away!

EDIT: I found this link today. It seems very close to mine (buckle appears different and instead of being signed _acier _it reads _inox _which I understand was alternatively used back then. Price is a bit higher than mine but still significantly cheaper than others on ebay....write the seller and if interested jump on it as 22mm is a hard size to come by...keep us in the loop and post pics if you get it...cheers

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/TROPIC-CINTU...m-22-MM-perforated-curved-22508-/181327361309


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

micfin said:


> Ceramic bling!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Great shot. Makes the GMT hand look like the standard green one.... Turns the GMTII font green as well. Aftermarket bezel or crazy play on light?.... Wow. Edit. You actually caught the light to make it look like the blu/noir. Great!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

some pics i did up








https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/proba...e-some-sailing-watch-1021143.html#post7736565


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

GO KINGS GO!









.mac daddy 
"...shhhh...be right back...my wife's coming..."


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Received two last week.



Currently wearing this one...


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

For 2 weeks straight!!

























Sent from the depths


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

ivan_seawolf said:


> For 2 weeks straight!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

Swiss 14060


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

JLC with Nato..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Blue Tudor sub today at the office and I packed a couple of straps in case I have time to take a 30-min lunch break and play Barbie 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay for me... Good day Gentlemen


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Sri said:


> Blackbay for me... Good day Gentlemen


Dapper!


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

e


----------



## toyus (Apr 24, 2014)

Taswell said:


> This one ....
> View attachment 734522


Have the same one


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Terpits... Cheers



Terpits said:


> Dapper!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Sri said:


> Thanks Terpits... Cheers


I don't think there's any other watch that would look as good with navy pinstripe suits and lavender shirts.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Exp II on Nato

Have a great day!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo of Lagunatic.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Wedding on Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

1970 GMT:


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Best way to showcase the camera on my new phone


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

busch12 said:


> Best way to showcase the camera on my new phone


What phone did you get?


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> What phone did you get?


HTC One M8. The camera is considered its weak point, but I've been pleasantly surprised with it as watches are what I photograph most.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

busch12 said:


> HTC One M8. The camera is considered its weak point, but I've been pleasantly surprised with it as watches are what I photograph most.


Nice one enjoy it, they definitely have the right idea though the amount of megapixels isn't all that matters. Great looking watch too just to keep on topic, sorry.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

98°F!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the vintage Swiss theme with my Gd dad's omega Seamaster cal1040









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing the vintage Swiss theme with my Gd dad's omega Seamaster cal1040
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

New arrival today.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

busch12 said:


> HTC One M8. The camera is considered its weak point, but I've been pleasantly surprised with it as watches are what I photograph most.


Toy around with it some as it takes a great photo just not a high resolution photos that can be blown up to huge sizes. Low light and no flash pics are great with it.

Back to the Pelagos and on mesh since it's @92F/34C outside today.










Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## naimax (May 7, 2008)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my POC, have a great day.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

This one is inspired by Lagunatic who keeps posting a lot of local places to him that I've been too as well. 
This is the Nikken building in the background which has been used for many different movies and commercials (Thank You for Not Smoking, Bridgestone Tires, Gran Turismo 5, Lexus/Toyota, Iron Man and soon Horrible Bosses 2 and many more).










Next time I'll focus on the building more..... Maybe not, damn Tudor!

Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

first post.
Sea-Dweller E-series.
rainy morning.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Still wearing JLC on customized leather strap..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


>


Wow. So beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loevhagen said:


>


Super cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex subC for a meeting with my boss' boss' boss 
Too many bosses 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

An old fave of mine.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay'ed... Good day Gentlemen


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


The bezel looks good with it! Nice


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Terpits said:


> The bezel looks good with it! Nice


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day!


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tx

Roberto


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today i got a sub from a friend o mine (mine is the sub C that looks bigger) and took a photo side by side with my dssd.... The diference beetween those two watches is amazing... The dssd dwarfs the previous model submariner.....


























Regards

Cesar


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

cesar scarambone said:


> Today i got a sub from a friend o mine (mine is the sub C that looks bigger) and took a photo side by side with my dssd.... The diference beetween those two watches is amazing... The dssd dwarfs the previous model submariner.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He just gave a Sub??? Doesn't he want to be my friend too??? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

jswing said:


> New arrival today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Black Bay club!


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


>


Love it! That GMT could very well be my next obsession and eventual purchase! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Takemusu said:


> Love it! That GMT could very well be my next obsession and eventual purchase! Thanks for sharing!


You won't be disappointed I just don't want to take it off I wear it virtually 24/7. It's so comfortable and great in most situations.










Guess what today?

BLNR of course.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

An overly sunny day in San Diego. 90 plus degrees Fahrenheit! Seems like winter skipped us altogether this year.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

micfin said:


> Ceramic bling!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Like a reverse blnr

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My old trusted Breitling Jupiter Pilot tonight and dinner at the local Mongolian grill









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Rainy outside, but sunny in my mind.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Wishing it was beer:thirty....









Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great holiday fellas


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Go Kings Go!!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Still have almost 4hrs to go at work so toying with some low light lume pics:









Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> My old trusted Breitling Jupiter Pilot tonight and dinner at the local Mongolian grill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Beer time and wearing the POC.

Tried it on this NATO, not bad.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Terpits said:


> Go Kings Go!!


Aww man! Sharks broke my heart AGAIN! What a choke! <sigh> beat the Ducks now will ya!


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I have been wearing one of my lifetime keepers, Pepsi II:



Currently running -/+ 0 sec, almost as good as a HEQ. (Or was it HAQ?)

Enjoy your Thursday everybody . . .

Serdal


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> Aww man! Sharks broke my heart AGAIN! What a choke! <sigh> beat the Ducks now will ya!


I'm not going to rub it in. It was a great series and Kings just managed to be on top. I like McClellan. If they get rid of him, I am sure another team will pick him up.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Terpits said:


> I'm not going to rub it in. It was a great series and Kings just managed to be on top. I like McClellan. If they get rid of him, I am sure another team will pick him up.


I hear you. There's rumblings up here about a major house cleaning...Not sure what difference it'll make. No one really knows what pieces are missing. The Sharks just can't get over in the postseason regardless of personnel or playing style.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another subC day for me. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## rmullins (Oct 15, 2013)

Just received my UPS delivery with my 5512 from Bob Ridley. Looks better than I could have imagined. Going to be getting a lot of wrist time. Sorry for the poor pic quality. Haven't quite gotten the hang of the one handed shot.

Serial #150xxxx puts it at 1961 (although some sites say 1966), with a 1570 caliber


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another subC day for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Sub is an eye catcher, Brice.

Wear it in good health.

Capt. Serdal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

on my way home with this.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

This old thing for a titillating Thursday.........................


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> on my way home with this.
> 
> Sent from my HTL21


These are really growing on me definitely on my short list for the future. Congrats.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Friday has come, after two long weekends in a row this felt like a long week.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystal Cove State Park, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Takemusu said:


> Aww man! Sharks broke my heart AGAIN! What a choke! <sigh> beat the Ducks now will ya!


I can't believe how the Sharks fell apart. The way they man handled the league this year and how they destroyed the New York Rangers TWICE had me picking them to the SCF and winning, FINALLY getting over the hump after years of early playoff round choke jobs. Unbelievable.

If you are a big hockey fan check out this site HFBoards - NHL Message Board and Forum for National Hockey League

Best hockey forum out there.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

"I hear you. There's rumblings up here about a major house cleaning...Not sure what difference it'll make. No one really knows what pieces are missing. The Sharks just can't get over in the postseason regardless of personnel or playing style."



Postseason hockey? I know not what we are speaking of on this thread, since my beloved Buffalo Sabres are busy golfing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Want one


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Want one


Thanks, I have the same issue with your most recent purchase!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

More land-ish setup


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Also wearing this one today.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> These are really growing on me definitely on my short list for the future. Congrats.


thanks.
your GMT is also fantastic.
I like BLUE.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, I have the same issue with your most recent purchase!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although you do know what that say "the 116610LV is always greener on the other side".


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Can't afford more than one so ... Again!
DJ2

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Davidro said:


> View attachment 1478573
> 
> Can't afford more than one so ... Again!
> DJ2
> ...


That's cool David  enjoy


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Still on vintage tropic, very comfy!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> So beautiful. The more I see it, the more I love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


If you can deal with pcls, it's a beauty.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So beautiful. The more I see it, the more I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay for me... Good day Gentlemen


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THC Friday, TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Davidro said:


> View attachment 1478573
> 
> Can't afford more than one so ... Again!
> DJ2
> ...


Great watch don't be worried I won't get sick of seeing it.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> If you can deal with pcls, it's a beauty.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is the problem with pcls is it the fine scratches that show up or the bling?

I personally like them a lot I think that they dress up a watch without making it look to showy.

The scratches are annoying at first but then they all start to blend in after a while.

Great looking piece by the way.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sri said:


> Blackbay for me... Good day Gentlemen


Is it a prerequisite for people with Black Bays to have the coolest looking suits?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> What is the problem with pcls is it the fine scratches that show up or the bling? I personally like them a lot I think that it dresses up a watch without making it look to showy. The scratches are annoying at first but then they all start to blend in.
> 
> Great looking piece by the way.


I prefer all brushed if I had to have only one. That said, I have blnr and Millie that I adore so I'm all in with pcls at this point. The watch is just a bit more apparent to the casual observer with the pcls. I agree that the scratches dull them a bit. Neither watch qualify for stealth missions, for sure

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah I agree if you could only have one it would make it hard. I don't know what I'd pick.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Is it a prerequisite for people with Black Bays to have the coolest looking suits?


Yes. Sri and the guy from the video, for sure.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Terpits said:


> Yes. Sri and the guy from the video, for sure.


I thought I'd seen someone else on this thread with a BB looking pretty dapper too.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Getting ready for a quick day trip.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

77'


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

shameless said:


> View attachment 1478800
> 77'


Looking really sharp, Peter! :-!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Can't get enough of this P-Diddy!









.mac daddy 
"...shhhh...be right back...my wife's coming..."


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

No Rolex for today...it's PAM 164 on oem rubber band to end the week...


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Looking really sharp, Peter! :-!


thankyou C -praise indeed ! have a great trip -take care


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

It's not even summer yet.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

T.G.I.F.
explorer for a fabulous Friday......................


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Wore the vintage Precision today.










Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Norwegian Pepsi by Loevhagen, on Flickr

Tid for 17 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

New strap day. This time a brushed grey leather nato with gloss PVD hardware.

Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

BLNR


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pela


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

relax time


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking sharp everyone!

It's so hot here!


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Almost 9pm and it is 90 °F

#burningsensation


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

The Thomas J said:


> I can't believe how the Sharks fell apart. The way they man handled the league this year and how they destroyed the New York Rangers TWICE had me picking them to the SCF and winning, FINALLY getting over the hump after years of early playoff round choke jobs. Unbelievable.
> 
> If you are a big hockey fan check out this site HFBoards - NHL Message Board and Forum for National Hockey League
> 
> Best hockey forum out there.


Well, at least the got knocked off by the defending champs...still 3-0 series lead...yikes! I'll have to check out your link. Thanks!


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> Well, at least the got knocked off by the defending champs...still 3-0 series lead...yikes! I'll have to check out your link. Thanks!


Blackhawks won last year.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Terpits said:


> Blackhawks won last year.


Man time flies. You're right of course. It's been two years! Forgot about the Hawks!


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> Man time flies. You're right of course. It's been two years! Forgot about the Hawks!


Yeah. I'm still PO'ed with that. This year should be redemption.

There should be an asterisk with that too, with the lockout. That's probably why you forgot about them.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

still Sea-Dweller.
still working.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

PO today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Working today


----------



## micfin (Dec 28, 2011)

enjoying two views in santorini

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Didn't get a chance to post yesterday, but I wore my favorite watch again...on the day I not only turned 35, but learned that I passed the bar exam, and my parents flew into town to celebrate with me. I am such a lucky guy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> ...not only turned 35, but learned that I passed the bar exam, and my parents flew into town to celebrate with me. I am such a lucky guy!


Indeed!

Congrats!


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## BadBlue (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## BadBlue (Feb 17, 2014)

Chainring said:


>


Funny lookin' Rolex.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Didn't get a chance to post yesterday, but I wore my favorite watch again...on the day I not only turned 35, but learned that I passed the bar exam, and my parents flew into town to celebrate with me. I am such a lucky guy


Belated happy birthday and congratulations!
Your parents must be so proud of you.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend Gentlemen...


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Gulf Links, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

THG said:


> Still on vintage tropic, very comfy!


Is it just the photo or is the lume of your Black Bay actually blue?


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

BadBlue said:


> Funny lookin' Rolex.


Everyone say hello to the new guy. He hasn't picked up on the fact that there are a lot of funny looking Rolexes in this thread.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Chainring said:


> Everyone say hello to the new guy. He hasn't picked up on the fact that there are a lot of funny looking Rolexes in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 1480409


There's a lot of funny looking Rolexes posted here that are better than some non-funny looking Rolexes, in my humble opinion.

Hi to new guy though.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Didn't get a chance to post yesterday, but I wore my favorite watch again...on the day I not only turned 35, but learned that I passed the bar exam, and my parents flew into town to celebrate with me. I am such a lucky guy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on both accounts.

Sounds like you need a reward for all that hard work? Haha

What's on your short list?


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chainring said:


> Is it just the photo or is the lume of your Black Bay actually blue?


It sure looks blue in that photo.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Congrats on both accounts.
> 
> Sounds like you need a reward for all that hard work? Haha
> 
> What's on your short list?


Thanks! I have my eye on two GMTs...the beauty you own and the two-tone ceramic model. Might have to splurge (again).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Here is a quick photo nothing inspirational but might encourage you.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Chainring said:


>


Staying or going?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Bear with me, gentlemen. I geek out when I'm nervous! GKG!









.mac daddy 
"...shhhh...be right back...my wife's coming..."


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

darby11 said:


> Staying or going?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's going to go. I have Pelagos fever. I put it on today to see if there was spark. Nope. I wore it a couple hours and switched to the Black Bay. I've just been lazy about trying to sell it.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> GKG!


GO KINGS GO!!!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

SS Daytona's turn today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

@Terpits: GO KINGS GO!!!

OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> @Terpits: GO KINGS GO!!!
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!


Man. I lost 2 years of my life there. What a game!! I told my wife, I'll buy the jersey of the King who wins this for them. Gaborik it is!!

GKG!!!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Terpits said:


> Man. I lost 2 years of my life there. What a game!! I told my wife, I'll buy the jersey of the King who wins this for them. Gaborik it is!!
> 
> GKG!!!


OMG. Same here. I scared my entire family when I jumped off the couch, punching the air, screaming YES! Here's a pic just to stay on topic. 









.mac daddy 
"...shhhh...be right back...my wife's coming..."


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> OMG. Same here. I scared my entire family when I jumped off the couch, punching the air, screaming YES! Here's a pic just to stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 Pelagos is Go Kings Go colors!!!!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

The sub is resting today.

This to start my Sunday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Chainring said:


> Is it just the photo or is the lume of your Black Bay actually blue?


LOL thought the same thing when I posted the pic, it's just the light as the TBB has green lume


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My Froggy. Hope you guys don't mind


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> My Froggy. Hope you guys don't mind


Not at all.

Great watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

My rotation is becoming longer now, it's about a week sometimes two before I change.

Anyway, a change soon but still my POC.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Trying out the Jubilee bracelet that came with my Tudor 76100 Sub on my GMT Master. Not a perfect fit but looks pretty good.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

1970 1675 as usual...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Great watch.


Thanks a lot. Very kind


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm wearing the Explorer II right now but I don't know why. It's unlikely that I will leave the couch all day to explore anything.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Took my parents and the Hulk to visit JFK's grave at Arlington National Cemetery yesterday. What a view of DC from the eternal flame!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MPREZYA said:


> New strap day. This time a brushed grey leather nato with gloss PVD hardware.
> 
> Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


Wow. What a stunning combo. Well done. By far the best non stock combo I've seen for the Pelagos. Many have tried various straps including myself but most don't look right. This is hot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I played Barbie yesterday with my Tudor sub and tried several Drew and Heuerville straps. Fun times  kept this distressed Drew canvas on. Tomorrow blue canvas maybe ;-)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


Oh man. This one aged nicely. Look at that awesome aged bezel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


>


This Omega AT is simply stunning. I need to grab one. Never tire of seeing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

solesman said:


> PO today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. The dial pops nicely. The PO is such a great watch like the sub, very versatile especially for larger wrists. 
Nice Pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> My Froggy. Hope you guys don't mind


No way!! Gotta love the G spot in the rotation ;-) everyone needs to hit that spot once in a while.. Ahem. 
Seriously I can't imagine not having a G in my collection, or a few in fact. Nice complement to a beautiful Rolex or two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

micfin said:


> enjoying two views in santorini
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Oh wow! That's quite the double view you have there. I'm jealous. Is that your "backyard"?? You want to adopt?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

a to the k said:


> View attachment 1480360


Very nice!! Love the pic and it's such a classic. I was just telling a WIS friend that I've owned several hundred watches and somehow never owned a speedy!!? Crazy, uh? This year I intend to remedy this mishap in my WIS life ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Here is a quick photo nothing inspirational but might encourage you.


Dude. You're killing me with that Batman everyday!! :-( stooooop pls 

Ok. Don't ;-) love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. The dial pops nicely. The PO is such a great watch like the sub, very versatile especially for larger wrists.
> Nice Pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I feel blessed to own the POLMLE. The dial really is something else. I got that lucky shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> This Omega AT is simply stunning. I need to grab one. Never tire of seeing it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Too bad you don't still have your Pelagos. We could have worked out a trade.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I played Barbie yesterday with my Tudor sub and tried several Drew and Heuerville straps. Fun times  kept this distressed Drew canvas on. Tomorrow blue canvas maybe ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That combo is awesome. Why do we always seem to be coveting each other's watches?


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chainring said:


> Too bad you don't still have your Pelagos. We could have worked out a trade.


You could always ask Jeep99dad(Brice?) to trade his spectacular Tudor Sub for it. Haha

Somehow I don't think he will, what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This one is cheating I took it yesterday but I liked it so couldn't let it go to waste.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> You could always ask Jeep99dad(Brice?) to trade his spectacular Tudor Sub for it. Haha
> 
> Somehow I don't think he will, what's the worst that could happen?


Mr. Chain wants a Pelagos. It has to be a three-way trade to make it work. While that Tudor sub is indeed spectacular, I can't offer up my Pelagos just yet. And you're right, I don't think Mr. Jeep will want to give up that sub. That is wow


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> You could always ask Jeep99dad(Brice?) to trade his spectacular Tudor Sub for it. Haha
> 
> Somehow I don't think he will, what's the worst that could happen?





Terpits said:


> Mr. Chain wants a Pelagos. It has to be a three-way trade to make it work. While that Tudor sub is indeed spectacular, I can't offer up my Pelagos just yet. And you're right, I don't think Mr. Jeep will want to give up that sub. That is wow


I like your thinking boys.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chainring said:


> I like your thinking boys.


Now I'm confused, if it has to be a three way trade can you make it four way as long as I get to keep my GMT and end up with a Hulk or that Tudor sub I'm in. I find out today if my Pelagos is coming back or not.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Now I'm confused, if it has to be a three way trade can you make it four way as long as I get to keep my GMT and end up with a Hulk or that Tudor sub I'm in. I find out today if my Pelagos is coming back or not.


Can I offer my first pick of 2015 for any of those watches??


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

good thinking guys but my Tudor blue sub ain't going nowhere ;-) not yet anyway. 

I miss my Pelagos and will own another one especially with prices dropping on secondary market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> Wow. That combo is awesome. Why do we always seem to be coveting each other's watches?


Constantly unsatisfied, are we? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

My dad is there.

Jeannie



MickCollins1916 said:


> Took my parents and the Hulk to visit JFK's grave at Arlington National Cemetery yesterday.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tried on the ND sub yesterday, and wow I was really pleasantly surprised how it looked and felt! Now I need to persuade the wife that I "need" the ND

Still going strong with this 

Have a great week ahead!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Brice for the kind words yesterday  Great week fellas.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tom
I took my youngest to the Greenway today and I wore one of my G-Shocks for the bike ride. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brice, really cool action and sweet daughter  Love the Camo! Thanks for sharing. Really nice!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. What a stunning combo. Well done. By far the best non stock combo I've seen for the Pelagos. Many have tried various straps including myself but most don't look right. This is hot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice. You have an impeccable taste for watches and to hear that from you is a great compliment. I lucked out on this strap while browsing Etsy by a company named Scratchworks and I've been wearing it since putting it on. He had only 1 in 22mm and upon getting it along with a distressed black this was easily my favorite of the two for the Pelagos.

Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Decided to put the 50th anniversary on, have a good one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC Monday 
Gorgeous morning here. Driving the Jeep to work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Rainy, but still a good "Day".


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oh man. This one aged nicely. Look at that awesome aged bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice, love your blue Tudor sub also.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sunny afternoon here!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

It's been awhile.... time for the Sub today


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

micfin said:


> enjoying two views in santorini
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


That looks familiar...well Santorini does anyway. Lately though I seem to be stuck in Athens on every trip.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello from Bangkok Grand Millenium


----------



## Bg17 (Feb 23, 2013)

116520 daytona with 116509 whitegold dial


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Starting to cool down now.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

@rayraythemack you ready???


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to this guy while warming up for the ND


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New leather strap made by a friend and fellow WUSer. Thanks Art!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Terpits said:


> @rayraythemack you ready???


Now that's what I'm talking about brother!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Buddha's Birthday. Day off and staring casual today. Later my Rolex


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Back to this guy while warming up for the ND


How do you like the Rubber B with the DSSD?

Any more pics?


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

my trusty Sea-Dweller

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about brother


Yeah!!!!! GKG!! 
Whoooooooo!!!

Pelagos is GKG colors!!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Terpits said:


> Yeah!!!!! GKG!!
> Whoooooooo!!!
> 
> Pelagos is GKG colors!!


Man oh man, I just finally calmed down. Coming home up 2-0. I'll be there! With my lucky Pelagos!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Terpits said:


> Yeah!!!!! GKG!!
> Whoooooooo!!!
> 
> Pelagos is GKG colors!!


That's a nice looking strap in your hand.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> That's a nice looking strap in your hand.


You should know. You recommended them. Thanks.

Not so funny anecdote: Bas is a SHE. But they're good.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Terpits said:


> You should know. You recommended them. Thanks.
> 
> Not so funny anecdote: Bas is a SHE. But they're good.


She sounded American or Canadian too. I can't tell for sure being from Oz but she didn't say "A" all that much so thinking American.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> She sounded American or Canadian too. I can't tell for sure being from Oz but she didn't say "A" all that much so thinking American.


Eh? Canadian 

All my dealings with her was through emails.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Terpits said:


> Eh? Canadian
> 
> All my dealings with her was through emails.


Oh, sorry didn't know the spelling.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Pepsi for me, all though not a Rolex but Seiko, cool non the less

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bremont Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bremont Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's got a great looking strap too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks. It's a SNPR green Horween Chromoxcel leather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

After few months that i sold mine, bought another one this time on the bracelet, what a nice watch!

Regards









Cesar


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Starting to cool down now.


My AD called last night to tell me he has one of these in, so I am going to stop by after work to check it out...

Rocking the Hulk again though. Love this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> My AD called last night to tell me he has one of these in, so I am going to stop by after work to check it out...
> 
> Rocking the Hulk again though. Love this watch.
> 
> ...


Dangerous, at least you've got your priorities straight. Work first then the AD. I hope it all works out whatever you decide. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts of it.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Dangerous, at least you've got your priorities straight. Work first then the AD. I hope it all works out whatever you decide. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts of it.


Man, what a gorgeous watch! I liked it even better in person than I did in the pics. Didn't leave with it though - I have gone a little berserk lately...so I would have to move a few pieces first. Problem is it likely won't be there when I go back...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

A little vintage for a titillating Tuesday................


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Home early from work for the midday swap. Pelagos morning to Sub afternoon.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

My birthday present to myself!


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

Mine for today


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

erikclabaugh said:


> My birthday present to myself!


Happy birthday


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep hoping you tire of the THC in hopes it will pop up on the sales corner...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Off to the city to check out the Rolex service centre.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Off to the city to check out the Rolex service centre.


Wow  so want this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

progman2000 said:


> I keep hoping you tire of the THC in hopes it will pop up on the sales corner...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Ah ah!! Well if I want to get the new Bremont Boeing Chrono I'll need to move one but the SM500 may be first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

Still rolling with my Pelagos..

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

progman2000 said:


> I keep hoping you tire of the THC in hopes it will pop up on the sales corner...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Ha! He just got it, claiming it would stick around a while this time. Brice, that strap looks great.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's brilliant Brice. Just like out of the magazine GQ!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Rain, rain, go away.
Come again another "day".









Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to JLC for Wednesday.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Vintage day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## isaactanjs (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Afternoon switch to a new arrival


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haqqy (May 7, 2014)

_Vintage 6694_





​


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

SUPERB ! 


haqqy said:


> _Vintage 6694_
> View attachment 1484709​


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow that was a run of some of the best pics, I love this thread. Congrats to all of you. DaveW you've done it again. Great stuff.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1484614
> 
> View attachment 1484615
> 
> Afternoon switch to a new arrival


Nice pick up.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Nice pick up.


Ya my watch guy found me a 2000 A serial in great condition!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another beautiful sunny day and 32 C here in NC. 
SubC ND again today and enjoying the Jeep again. It's the little things in life 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Wore this today if only for a passing moment


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

THG said:


> Wore this today if only for a passing moment


What are your thoughts?


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> What are your thoughts?


For starters it feels/looks great on the wrist with the bracelet, don't really like the new blueish leather & fabric straps. It shines in a different way and it does feel somewhat vintagy (neo-vintagy) though not as much as the original BB with the rose gold. It really is up to the wearer and what you look for. I couldn't justify a second black bay but could most definitely look up a real vintage tudor sub (marine nationale)


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

16520 U-series. 
love this one.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Explorer II for me today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

more pics of the new lovely

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/almos...get-milgauss-airking-1025861.html#post7781914


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pepsi today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Just had to take another picture of the Polar since the daylight hit it this way.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This will be my last picture post in this thread for a while. I've got no Rolex/Tudor watches at home at the moment. I'm also going away for a while. I'll definitely be checking in on all my favorites and any new beauties that happen to pop up.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> This will be my last picture post in this thread for a while. I've got no Rolex/Tudor watches at home at the moment. I'm also going away for a while. I'll definitely be checking in on all my favorites and any new beauties that happen to pop up.


Nice IWC though. I'll like the pic wherever you post it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> This will be my last picture post in this thread for a while. I've got no Rolex/Tudor watches at home at the moment. I'm also going away for a while. I'll definitely be checking in on all my favorites and any new beauties that happen to pop up.


That's a great watch 
Post your non Rolex anyways. 
What happened to your Rolex's??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

All charged up and ready to glow!


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

I had a package waiting for me when I got home from work today...


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a great watch
> Post your non Rolex anyways.
> What happened to your Rolex's??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Just getting a little TLC at Rolex while I'm traveling. I won't go into it here but just so you know I'm very happy with the GMT. I still love that watch, will just come back a bit better that's all.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## naimax (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Tudor sub tonight 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Good morning all.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Traffic Jam...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I used to have one on leather but sold few months ago. I took a vacation with my family and could not resist to buy one again, but this time with the bracelet...what a nice watch, have it on my wrist since sunday, and i'll have it for the next 10 days.... I'm in love with it again!

Regards



















Cesar


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switch to the Tudor sub tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving this, makes me wish I'd tried to find one instead of the Pelagos. Never stop posting pics of that one please.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Time to rotate some new Nato straps on the Pelagos:









Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

It is Aquatimer for today's menu..


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

BLing said:


> It is Aquatimer for today's menu..


Good to see some IWC's.


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Some love for the Explorer II


----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi from Japan!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Working from home this morning and talking a class for my Series 99 exam this afternoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Pelagos for Go Kings Go colors!!

@rayraythemack you ready bro???

GKG!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another shot..


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Terpits said:


> Pelagos for Go Kings Go colors!!
> 
> @rayraythemack you ready bro???
> 
> GKG!


Ready with my lucky Pelagos! Jersey ready for a trip to Staples after work! GKG!









.mac daddy 
"...shhhh...be right back...my wife's coming..."


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Sexy Plexi today.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Same SubC (again)...b-)


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Working from home this morning and talking a class for my Series 99 exam this afternoon


You work in a broker / dealer back office, Brice?

Jeannie


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

PO LM LE today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GinGinD said:


> You work in a broker / dealer back office, Brice?
> 
> Jeannie


I do indeed. Crazy environment 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

MPREZYA said:


> Time to rotate some new Nato straps on the Pelagos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to find that in a Zulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

And another of the same worn today.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

people say the black bay doesn't have very good lume....LOL


----------



## boss7 (May 8, 2014)

New here and keen to show off my friend! 









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would swear this watch has no crystal sometimes even my nephew was trying to grab the hands the other day.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Friday!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bond, James Bond 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tasopappas1 (Dec 27, 2012)

a splash of color after a long long winter


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Some more of new Nato straps on the Pelagos.

Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> I do indeed. Crazy environment


I work in a front office.

Jeannie


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

GinGinD said:


> I work in a front office.
> 
> Jeannie


Where do you guys work?! I work at icap as a broker of interest rates/fx.....

Now, about the "bad lume " of black bay.....










Regards

Cesar


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

I took this photo this morning but forgot to post it.


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Morning...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MaleBox said:


> Morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot combo! That watch is sexy as heck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Where do you guys work?! I work at icap as a broker of interest rates/fx.....
> 
> Now, about the "bad lume " of black bay.....
> 
> ...


We do deal with Icap quite a bit.
I'm in fixed income and equities

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GinGinD said:


> I work in a front office.
> 
> Jeannie


What role and product?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hot combo! That watch is sexy as heck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks... Sadly a friend call it sooo... Gay 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MaleBox said:


> Thanks... Sadly a friend call it sooo... Gay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it.


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I like it.


Thanks



Jeep99dad said:


> Not everyone has good taste
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I think he's jealous 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MaleBox said:


> Thanks... Sadly a friend call it sooo... Gay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not everyone has good taste 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

If you really get a complex about it I'm happy to help you out by taking it off your hands. Haha


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> If you really get a complex about it I'm happy to help you out by taking it off your hands. Haha


Get in line buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> G'day,


Always love seeing this beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Always love seeing this beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks mate.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

subc requesting wrist time.. hehehe


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> If you really get a complex about it I'm happy to help you out by taking it off your hands. Haha





Jeep99dad said:


> Get in line buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Are we talking about my nato leather strap??

Don't worry.. I was thinking to make more of it and might sell it here @wus 
Need to wear it for few days to see the colour change

Here's another one... 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MaleBox said:


> Are we talking about my nato leather strap??
> 
> Don't worry.. I was thinking to make more of it and might sell it here @wus
> Need to wear it for few days to see the colour change
> ...


No, your beautiful sub.

Because your friend said it looked gay I was happy to take it from you to help you out. Then Brice said he was first in line. Enjoy it looks great.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

back to sea-dweller.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> No, your beautiful sub.
> 
> Because your friend said it looked gay I was happy to take it from you to help you out. Then Brice said he was first in line. Enjoy it looks great.


I see... I thought it was the strap, my friend said the nato strap make it looked "gay" he likes the bracelet.

Vintage Rolexes are beautiful! I wish I started earlier..

This one is my fave watch now.. 
Sorry, you can't take it 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

This. Again. Love it.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Greetings from Bali


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

View attachment 1486804


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Great watches!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> What role and product?


I'm with Jones. We're a full service regional so pretty much everything, including a range of insurance products. I'm admin support. I work for an advisor running his office.

Jeannie


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Decided to work from the house today. Wonder how much I will actually do? Around the house Tudors are always my favorite. I need more of them.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I like it.


Add me to the list of people who likes it, too.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> G'day,


Brisman that is a fantastic looking watch. I never get tired of seeing it.


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

New strap on the polar today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonderful pic!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Pelagos is still on my wrist after 2 weeks. Loving it. Although, I had a dream last night I was buying a GMT BLNR. Uh oh.....


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

My first Rolex arrived Wednesday...


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

rayraythemack said:


> Wonderful pic!


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Still the PO 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Flying back to the stateside for some family and a wedding to attend, can't find a better watch to cruise down PCH and go to a wedding than a sub.


----------



## SoonerTA (Oct 1, 2013)

For this dreary Friday, I thought I would liven it up a bit. My 14060 on a Bright Orange NATO!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

solesman said:


> Still the PO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

TGIF!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On sand zulu for the weekend


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

tldn said:


> My first Rolex arrived Wednesday...
> 
> View attachment 1487272


Great starting point. Enjoy.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Good Morning, my old Tudor 7016 Sub. On the bracelet today, I'll try some different NATOs this week.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Dads' 16233


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening change... Another blue Swiss-made diver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Explorer II on nato.

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Great pic.


Thanks Brice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A wee bit of confusion I think, Brice isn't Brisman, Jeep99dad.



solesman said:


> Thanks Brice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Trying the Grey NATO to get things going, not a bad start, looks good on this one.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

That's me posting 5 minutes after waking up :-d 

Apologies fella 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

This to start the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Easy done, no problem being mistaken for such a nice fella anyway.



solesman said:


> That's me posting 5 minutes after waking up :-d
> 
> Apologies fella
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

a sunny day weekend with this.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

solesman said:


> This to start the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot Dan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Great shot Dan
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers Dave,

I'm learning from you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

14060M today.  Drove down to the local beach early today.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Aquatimer time..


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

GMT today...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Me too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez4 (Apr 20, 2010)

P


solesman said:


> Still the PO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot. You should pop the crystal back on now, so you don't get any dust on the dial


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Jez4 said:


> P
> 
> Great shot. You should pop the crystal back on now, so you don't get any dust on the dial


Thanks Jez  It's what I love about the PO. That double sided AR. Makes for great photos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hulk on a beautiful Saturday...and just pulled the trigger on a new acquisition that'll be here Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What's up gents! Enjoy the week end. 
Kicking things off with a G









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Hulk on a beautiful Saturday...and just pulled the trigger on a new acquisition that'll be here Monday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on Mick. Give us a clue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Hulk on a beautiful Saturday...and just pulled the trigger on a new acquisition that'll be here Monday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blnr ?!? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Pelagos for Go KINGS Go colors!!

After a Game 3 stumble, it's all good!!

@rayraythemack are you ready?!?!

Gaborik go!!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Terpits said:


> Pelagos for Go KINGS Go colors!!
> 
> After a Game 3 stumble, it's all good!!
> 
> ...


Ready for tonight with the lucky P-diddy (we will excuse it it for the little mix up Thursday). Giving a speech this morning so letting the P rest up for tonight.

GKG!









.mac daddy 
"...shhhh...be right back...my wife's coming..."


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Actually I went in an unexpected direction: 18k/SS GMT II-C. I have been secretly coveting one for awhile and found the right deal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Let the old SD go and got the new one. Let the honeymoon begin...


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Afternoon switch, Tudor sub and a little bourbon a la fresca ;-) before hitting the mall with the girls :-( I dread the shopping experience 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Afternoon switch, Tudor sub and a little bourbon a la fresca ;-) before hitting the mall with the girls :-( I dread the shopping experience
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a good dad. Always doing stuff with your girls. I just took mine for sushi then sent them to the mall without me. They are old enough now and they know I don't do malls. I would need a couple three bourbons for that. Still coveting that Tudor, BTW.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Karolewskiej said:


>


The Wu mod rocks on the B rubber !! Well done. Should have bought that watch whine it was up FS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> You're a good dad. Always doing stuff with your girls. I just took mine for sushi then sent them to the mall without me. They are old enough now and they know I don't do malls. I would need a couple three bourbons for that. Still coveting that Tudor, BTW.


Thanks. Not a fan of going to the mall the day before Mother's Day but at least I'll be with them. 

The Tudor may have become my favorite especially with this strap 
I wouldn't mind a bracelet for it even if not an original Tudor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've never missed a watch as much as this one 1 month till I get back from my trip and get to wear it again.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I've never missed a watch as much as this one 1 month till I get back from my trip and get to wear it again.


I hear you. Wait traveling, pppsssst. This is a travel watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

micahpop said:


> Let the old SD go and got the new one. Let the honeymoon begin...
> 
> View attachment 1488562
> 
> ...


This is such a great looking Rolex to me. There is something about it compared to the sub it just seems different enough to be a real contender. How does it feel on the wrist, does it seem as high as the Pelagos? Have you done a review? Congratulations.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> I hear you. Wait traveling, pppsssst. This is a travel watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know, I'm just going to some dodgy places. I'm just not ready to risk it yet. I would have loved to take it, just don't have the confidence to do so. It's not even losing the watch it's the thought of my wife getting hurt.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I know, I'm just going to some dodgy places.


Your dodgy place watch is an IWC? :thumbsup:
Hey man, take care out there and looking forward to seeing your nicer watches again.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I know, I'm just going to some dodgy places. I'm just not ready to risk it yet. I would have loved to take it, just don't have the confidence to do so. It's not even losing the watch it's the thought of my wife getting hurt.


Where are you traveling to??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Made a change. As much as I love the improvements of the six digit subs, there is just something about this 14060M that sings to me. The perfect watch (for me) would be this watch with the bracelet and clasp of my LVc.


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> This is such a great looking Rolex to me. There is something about it compared to the sub it just seems different enough to be a real contender. How does it feel on the wrist, does it seem as high as the Pelagos? Have you done a review? Congratulations.


Thanks, it feels great on the wrist but then again, I imagine most sport Rolex watches feel pretty great. I think the Pelagos is actually thinner by 1mm but the SD looks thinner on the wrist. Or maybe it's just my eyes... Haven't done a review yet, maybe after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Off to Sunday morning church service. A low-key SEIKO is a good company.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

My travel buddy


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Wu mod rocks on the B rubber !! Well done. Should have bought that watch whine it was up FS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Wowzerz!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Terpits said:


> Your dodgy place watch is an IWC? :thumbsup:
> Hey man, take care out there and looking forward to seeing your nicer watches again.





Jeep99dad said:


> Where are you traveling to??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


The IWC is staying at home too. Going to take my Frogman and probably my crappy Chase-Durer(Michael Western Burn Notice) watch.

The main place I'm worried about is some parts of Spain. Never been there so don't know what it will be like. I'm just playing it safe as I don't know. Maybe if I'd traveled to Europe before I wouldn't worry.

Plus for me watches are a hobby that takes a lot of saving and working to acquire I don't want them to become a burden, detract from the holiday. Especially as the trip is for my wife's birthday.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Speakin of travels..which + the GMT shld i bring to zurich?







+




























Or







??
Thoughts?


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> The IWC is staying at home too. Going to take my Frogman and probably my crappy Chase-Durer(Michael Western Burn Notice) watch.
> 
> The main place I'm worried about is some parts of Spain. Never been there so don't know what it will be like. I'm just playing it safe as I don't know. Maybe if I'd traveled to Europe before I wouldn't worry.
> 
> Plus for me watches are a hobby that takes a lot of saving and working to acquire I don't want them to become a burden, detract from the holiday. Especially as the trip is for my wife's birthday.


I spent two weeks traveling around last year traveling between Madrid, Barcelona, Seville a few other smaller places. Not a worry at all. Spain is awesome. I would move to Barcelona tomorrow. I bought my Black Bay in Madrid. Enjoy your trip and don't worry.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chainring said:


> I spent two weeks traveling around last year traveling between Madrid, Barcelona, Seville a few other smaller places. Not a worry at all. Spain is awesome. I would move to Barcelona tomorrow. I bought my Black Bay in Madrid. Enjoy your trip and don't worry.


Thanks for the info, I'm sure it will be awesome. Anyway I can't get my BLNR till after I get back now maybe I'll get to pick something up while I'm gone. Trying to decide between a Sub C Date and a Sea-Dweller 4000 C. Though I may not be able to get either did to stock levels and depending on what else we do while away. I thought I wanted a Date Just II but my skinny wrist made it feel huge. It felt bigger than my IWC which is 42mm. Great looking watches though. They again I'm kind of keen on a steel Daytona too.

My wife is calling me greedy now, haha. I am tending to agree with her.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman first. Great weekend fellas.










SD later


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> Speakin of travels..which + the GMT shld i bring to zurich?
> View attachment 1488983
> 
> +
> ...


Daytona! But WOW on any and all of them.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Terpits said:


> Daytona! But WOW on any and all of them.


Ya i'm leanin daytona hence listed 1st...


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Time for brunch


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot 5/10/2014


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> Ya i'm leanin daytona hence listed 1st...


Daytona for sure. That's the only one I'd take 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Same Explorer II.

Have a great day!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mikeylacroix said:


> Speakin of travels..which + the GMT shld i bring to zurich?
> View attachment 1488983
> 
> +
> ...


I think Daytona too.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

playing in the woods. 









Sent from my HTL21


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Daytona it is


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

What she will bring


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

This while catering to the mrs for the day










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> Speakin of travels..which + the GMT shld i bring to zurich?
> View attachment 1488983
> 
> +
> ...


I love your TT Daytona! I vote for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

All ready to go


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day to the moms in your lives. 
These two for me today Blue day 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Enjoying this for the morning. On the weekends I change it up two or three times a day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> Enjoying this for the morning. On the weekends I change it up two or three times a day.
> 
> View attachment 1489540


That's awesome 
I so need try a speedy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's awesome
> I so need try a speedy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I enjoy the Speedy. It's a modern day vintage. the 3570.50 isn't much different than the watch that was worn on the moon in '69. It's a supremely comfortable watch to wear and the acrylic crystal gives it the vintage feel and unique look. I cannot honestly think of a better value than an Omega Speedmaster 3570.50 and I'm a die-hard Rolex-Tudor fan. . I have the bracelet but I really prefer this watch on straps. I just ordered a Di-Modell Rallye last night for it and have some other ideas in mind. The strap I have on it right now is supposed to be ostrich. I bought it from a guy in Poland for a rather cheap price so that's why I say it is "supposed" to be ostrich. .


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday...happy mom's day (I miss my mom...love you mom!)


----------



## AngryApe (Mar 16, 2013)

New Pelagos - loving it


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tudor Sub on a Black Zulu.

Have a great day.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week fellas


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Wearing the same watch for the past 4 days










Have a great Monday guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzmusna (Apr 17, 2014)

the one and only watch i owned... for now


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Monday, Monday...................................................................................bah humbug!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

muzmusna said:


> the one and only watch i owned... for now
> 
> View attachment 1490210


I love this, I've not seen many of these, congrats. I'd love to see more pics.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Hulk...until I can put on my incoming GMT later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NT931 (Aug 10, 2012)

New to Rolex, and enjoying my first 2 days with the Coke GMT II.

It dates from 1995 and has just a tiny bit of yellow patina on the hour markers and hand.  Though not as yellow as my footwear!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> The Hulk...until I can put on my incoming GMT later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What! When do you get it? Congrats.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> What! When do you get it? Congrats.


Thanks! Got this little guy today...not the GMT I planned on purchasing first, but the opportunity to pick this one up at a solid price arose and I snapped it up. I dig it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

NT931 said:


> New to Rolex, and enjoying my first 2 days with the Coke GMT II.
> 
> It dates from 1995 and has just a tiny bit of yellow patina on the hour markers and hand.  Though not as yellow as my footwear!
> 
> View attachment 1490554


Congrats! I like your GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks! Got this little guy today...not the GMT I planned on purchasing first, but the opportunity to pick this one up at a solid price arose and I snapped it up. I dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice enjoy.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Explorer II on Hirsch Liberty strap


----------



## jrau13 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys on Heuerville tonight 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Still on the Sea Dweller honeymoon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

micahpop said:


> Still on the Sea Dweller honeymoon.
> 
> View attachment 1491066


Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

cold morning with my SD.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## muzmusna (Apr 17, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I love this, I've not seen many of these, congrats. I'd love to see more pics.


thanks. how about this rubber strap?


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

I wore this one today. I think it *might* be my favorite of my small collection.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

muzmusna said:


> thanks. how about this rubber strap?
> View attachment 1491100


Looks good but I love the leather.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Over to a Blue/Grey NATO.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> I wore this one today. I think it *might* be my favorite of my small collection.
> 
> View attachment 1491109


It would be for me too. It's on my list At some point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Over to a Blue/Grey NATO.


Stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Another failed attempt to resist...


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

micahpop said:


> Still on the Sea Dweller honeymoon.
> 
> View attachment 1491066


Would you recommend this watch over a sub c? If you didn't have a sub at all what would you get first? I just love the look, as it seems less Rolex than some(not that the Rolex look is bad just that this has some of it's own character). I'm looking to replace my Pelagos and I think that this is may be a great option.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
1/2 day in the office and 1/2 day taking a series 99 class. I'll kick it off with my old Breitling on Heureville classic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Was thinking about wearing this








But ended up with this








Not sure if I can pull off the red strap look...it's my wife's PAM049 with PAM red leather strap...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

At home, finally, after almost 2 weeks out. Back to the rotation and to the white explorer


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Professor S (May 6, 2014)

MaleBox said:


> Wearing the same watch for the past 4 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing! I swear I could wear it for atleast a week though


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Would you recommend this watch over a sub c? If you didn't have a sub at all what would you get first? I just love the look, as it seems less Rolex than some(not that the Rolex look is bad just that this has some of it's own character). I'm looking to replace my Pelagos and I think that this is may be a great option.


I wouldn't say the new Sea Dweller looks more or less Rolex-y than other models. In fact, to most people, it probably looks exactly the same as the SubC. Only us idiots can see the subtle differences. :-d

I think the SubC is great (I don't have one, though) but I didn't love the way it looked on my wrist. I think that had to do with the slightly wider lugs/squarish case. So for me, it was an easy choice to pick the SD and also because the only other Rolex I've owned was an older SD.

As for replacing the Pelagos, sure the new SD would be a fine choice but I'm hoping to hold onto mine as they are vastly different watches in my opinion. But I think it would be a great complimentary piece to your BLNR, which is a beautiful watch. Congratulations in advance!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks micahpop great feedback. A date is a must for me and the slightly more subtle date window appeals to me. The watch reminds me of the Pelagos in a more mature outfit. Anyway enjoy that beautiful piece. I hope I see plenty of post of it. Thanks again.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning all!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Black/Grey NATO today, have a good one.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

good morning with Daytona.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 1492255


Very cool watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

3rd watch today but I missed the Tudor sub and had to wear it  so unplanned switcharoo

Doesn't get much better than this combo for me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

wearing Breitling today..


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> 3rd watch today but I missed the Tudor sub and had to wear it  so unplanned switcharoo
> 
> Doesn't get much better than this combo for me
> 
> ...


Perfection. I really look forward to seeing your Tudor Sub show up in this thread.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Cat borrowed my watch


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Kids to school with the Sub this morning. Deluca one piece strap.


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

JWNY said:


> Cat borrowed my watch


Lelouch sleeps with mine all the time; Almost looks better on him than it does on me.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

This:









Just kidding - here without the bezel:


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening change... Another blue Swiss-made diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that strap

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)

Karolewskiej said:


>


Very cool, what strap is that?


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

rainy day blues (not so bad with this on the wrist)


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

I love the bb on the tudor "nato" strap. It looks so good from the face that it makes me switch often between the metal and the nato. I would switch much more often though if it didn't look so odd from the lug sides.


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)

kabal_za said:


> Very cool, what strap is that?


Its RubberB.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Karolewskiej said:


> Its RubberB.


I dig the RubberB as well. Never seen one in person, but I may have to invest in one soon for my sub. The fit looks excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still with my old Tudor Sub, on a Black/Sand NATO.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys 100Fathoms on green Isofrane tonight. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Resting the Rollies today, and put on a Royal Oak.


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Wearing the SubC the rest of today and Tomorrow for sure. close to 100 degrees and counting


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

GMT II-C this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Took the PO on a business trip this week. Unwinding with a night cap.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Busy day. I meant to post this photo this morning.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

No date = on vacation still


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

workin' with Sea-dweller.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> GMT II-C this evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice mate, congratulations.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Switched over to the Breitling on the fantastic Pro II bracelet.

Friday tomorrow, giddy up!


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Sent from the depths


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thursday is SubC day..


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay...Not too bad... Good day Gentlemen


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Karolewskiej said:


>


Want!! Awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Parisian fun


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> GMT II-C this evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How you liking that new GMT Master II C? Looking good to me.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Very nice mate, congratulations.





PrimareSPA21 said:


> How you liking that new GMT Master II C? Looking good to me.


Thanks! I really like it. I've never been a gigantic two-tone fan, but it really works for me with this particular model. My salesman at the AD I work with has been wearing one my last few trips in and I started to admire it. Found one I couldn't pass up and pulled the trigger!

Still rocking it this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks! I really like it. I've never been a gigantic two-tone fan, but it really works for me with this particular model. My salesman at the AD I work with has been wearing one my last few trips in and I started to admire it. Found one I couldn't pass up and pulled the trigger!
> 
> Still rocking it this morning.
> 
> ...


Congrats !!! Looks fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Crappy weather here, tornado warning earlier this morning 
Wearing the Tudor Heritage Chrono on Art's leather Zulu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Good afternoon to you all.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Still honeymooning with the Black Bay, to the point of neglecting my Sub.


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

TGIF from land of the rising sun!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

It's 16 today right?


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

walkin' with submariner.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Always nice to be driving home.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

changed to SD. 
playing with my son.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Howdy Gents,

Been a while since I last posted here!

Casual Dress soaking up the Autumn sun in Sydney.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

it's hard to take it off once it is already on your wrist..


----------



## amygdala (Apr 8, 2014)

My friend left me this for safekeeping while he is out of the country. Decided to wear it today, with his blessing of course









Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Making the most of this great weather. Looking forward to taking my Sub for its first dip in the sea tomorrow 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Sub this morning.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dentist appt then work. Can't wait for the week end 

TGIF



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Waiting on the dentist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> Waiting on the dentist.


You too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## anthonyc (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

anthonyc said:


> View attachment 1495204


That's just a killer pic. So crisp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dentist appt then work. Can't wait for the week end
> 
> TGIF
> 
> ...


Jeep99dad your blue Tudor sub is stunning. Love the strap too, great taste.


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's mine for today -


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Back to the 36mm










Cat agrees 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Federer said:


> Here's mine for today -


Like the strap! Is it zulu and where did you get it from, if you can share pls


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> You too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Ha! I didn't read anything before I posted. Too funny. FYI I like your watch better.


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

Wearing this more and more these days:


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucky Pelagos resting for game 7 tonight. Mid day line change to PVD Explorer II on Black Out Concept NATO. You ready @terpits!? GKG!


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> Lucky Pelagos resting for game 7 tonight. Mid day line change to PVD Explorer II on Black Out Concept NATO. You ready @terpits!? GKG!


I'm biting my toenails!! Man GKG!!!









That explorer is sick!!!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Terpits said:


> I'm biting my toenails!! Man GKG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Gaborik Jersey! I'm wearing mine tonight in front of my TV (no name). Daughters have Kopitar and Carter jerseys!


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

WRUW. Forgot.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

GMTII-C and a delicious summer brew. Two of my favorite things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


Fantastic, love this watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Flight back from longgggg couple of days of meetings. Finally relaxing. Tomorrow back to the explorer.


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

THG said:


> Like the strap! Is it zulu and where did you get it from, if you can share pls


It's a Maratac! It's not a zulu, more like a one-piece NATO (I'd love to buy this color in the real Maratac NATO version, though, if anyone is willing to ship it to Canada! Maratac doesn't like us.).


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Fantastic, love this watch.


Thanks Donald

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Lunchtime 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switched to 14060M before dinner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scooby said:


>


That is cool. I've never seen this one in the flesh. My AD always has the white only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

@rayraythemack 
Whoooooooo man what a win!!
We'll enjoy this but we're only halfway. Man. 
Classy Kings for Selanne.


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Terpits said:


> @rayraythemack
> Whoooooooo man what a win!!
> We'll enjoy this but we're only halfway. Man.
> Classy Kings for Selanne.


I am SO with you buddy! What a game. I'm exhausted. Wish Selanne was a King tonight. That was classy. 2 days off and we do it again! My Pelagos is working OT!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## DennisJ (Aug 18, 2013)

This one today, great break from the POXL.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

no rolex for today..


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Wow...what end link and strap are you using?


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

mtb2104 :
Telling from you photo, you are back to Taiwan?



mtb2104 said:


>


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

First dip in its natural environment today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveW said:


> First dip in its natural environment today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Where r u?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

From Appenzell with lov3


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool! Where r u?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Cornwall in the UK. I'm very lucky as here we are surrounded by beautiful beaches. About 10 mins from my house is my favourite family beach called Holywell Bay. It's perfect for the kids.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Not a great pic but this what I was wearing when I took the dog out for a walk. BTW, the dog was unimpressed.


----------



## Jez4 (Apr 20, 2010)

DaveW said:


> First dip in its natural environment today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see the Sub getting some water duty. But swimming in the sea in the UK in May! Very brave! Good luck.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> mtb2104 :
> Telling from you photo, you are back to Taiwan?


Yes I am. 

But flying back to Singapore tomorrow. Took wife and kid back to visit the grannies, and got the 114060 from AD with great discount.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Jez4 said:


> Great to see the Sub getting some water duty. But swimming in the sea in the UK in May! Very brave! Good luck.


Ha, yeh it was bloody freezing. It was more of a couple of quick dips than a swim.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

DaveW said:


> Cornwall in the UK. I'm very lucky as here we are surrounded by beautiful beaches. About 10 mins from my house is my favourite family beach called Holywell Bay. It's perfect for the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So photogenic that watch... love it.
And by now you must see that the Sub is in no way too small for your wrist, it looks great Dave! Miss the Sub date or not?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay Saturdays... Good weekend Gentlemen


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

TSC said:


> So photogenic that watch... love it.
> And by now you must see that the Sub is in no way too small for your wrist, it looks great Dave! Miss the Sub date or not?


Thanks  I think the problem was, when I owned the Sub date I was alternating between that and the 8500 PO xl. I never really got the chance to see the Sub as a normal size because it constantly felt small next to that HUGE PO. Wearing this one every day has made it the norm for me, although if I'm honest I'd prefer the same size case as the Exp 2. But this watch is sooooo good looking I can easily overlook that 2mm 
I don't miss the date at all. I actually quite like the cyclops but the symmetry and simplicity of this dial is 
Stunning. For me the lack of date not only gives the watch more beauty but it also feels more resolute as a dive watch. I would never go back to the date version, but that's just my opinion. Sorry for rambling on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

We are taking Zoé to her first cheer competition. She psyched. 
Pam 176 on SNPR chromexcel leather strap. Then I'll switch for the pool party



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

DaveW said:


> Thanks  I think the problem was, when I owned the Sub date I was alternating between that and the 8500 PO xl. I never really got the chance to see the Sub as a normal size because it constantly felt small next to that HUGE PO. Wearing this one every day has made it the norm for me, although if I'm honest I'd prefer the same size case as the Exp 2. But this watch is sooooo good looking I can easily overlook that 2mm
> I don't miss the date at all. I actually quite like the cyclops but the symmetry and simplicity of this dial is
> Stunning. For me the lack of date not only gives the watch more beauty but it also feels more resolute as a dive watch. I would never go back to the date version, but that's just my opinion. Sorry for rambling on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ramble away. That's what it's all about mate. It really does suit you. I've heard all the argument for symmetry etc. But at the end of the day that watch is just better looking for some reason. For umpteen years I'd always thought I wanted the date version. It's only in last couple of years I promised myself it'd be the ND. Those wide lugs are the only thing in my way at the moment but your wrists aren't affected by it, Us slighter arms aren't as comfortable with them, That and the price... It's driving me nuts though.

I'd forgotten you had the big PO when you had the last sub... That makes sense.


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

DaveW said:


> First dip in its natural environment today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Dave.


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Dedhed said:


> Nice pic Dave.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Switched over to an explorer Saturday after a week away with the PO. Exploring my way to a few dark and stormy's.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1496709


Your collection is fanatic and taste also impeccable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, DaveW:

Great photos at a wonderful place! I've visited Cornwall and the Southwest twice during my 5 years of study in the UK. Absolutely love the area. May you wear your watch with good health, and may the watch time every happy moments of you and your beloved family.

Luis6



DaveW said:


> Cornwall in the UK. I'm very lucky as here we are surrounded by beautiful beaches. About 10 mins from my house is my favourite family beach called Holywell Bay. It's perfect for the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

The original? What a beauty!



lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

still working on SUNDAY.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great & relaxing Sunday. So many exceptional shots this weekend. Well done fellas


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Taking a break.. It's hot out there


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

On the way to Korea on a Sunday


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Happy Sunday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> Hi, DaveW:
> 
> Great photos at a wonderful place! I've visited Cornwall and the Southwest twice during my 5 years of study in the UK. Absolutely love the area. May you wear your watch with good health, and may the watch time every happy moments of you and your beloved family.
> 
> Luis6


Thanks Luis for those lovely words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Flight delayed... Luckily there is a lounge to rest


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sunday afternoon change. Enjoying a nice cup of Earl Grey.









Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

Suday afternoon with the Daytona


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## tm223 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Six pack of Prohibition and the Pelagos all weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Your collection is fanatic and taste also impeccable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank u kind sir!

Here's more


----------



## Professor S (May 6, 2014)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1497334
> 
> View attachment 1497335
> 
> View attachment 1497336


Interesting, that's the first time I've seen a Ralph Lauren watch on WUS. I hope it wasn't the last time I saw this beauty!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

dinexus said:


> Six pack of Prohibition and the Pelagos all weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like your all set for watches, but you're gonna need more beer!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Wearing my SubC to Summit Point...


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sub (16610-D) on Blackout Concept NATO. Bored while the 3 year old sleeps in the back seat.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## pacific17 (Aug 3, 2010)

Watch of the weekend. enjoying her before I bring her in for a service.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to work... Good morning all!


----------



## Sonoran Hound (May 12, 2014)

Just picked this one up Tuesday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

a.m.


p.m.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Going Extreme on Monday...


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

The girlfriend keeps walking, would never stop for a wristie. ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have A great week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tarika777 (Apr 16, 2013)

BLing said:


> Going Extreme on Monday...


Just beautiful!

Sent from my HTC Butterfly s


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Garland (Jun 8, 2013)

Just got this in today!


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little Hami tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

This

And this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Gotta show you this one today. Great day fellas

















GWF-T1000BS-1JR


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Me again 










Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another extreme day for me..


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bouldy said:


> View attachment 1499481


Want that one bad 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega day for me. Sorry









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

End of day


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

low light lume at work...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's so hot. Look at those markers!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's so hot. Look at those markers!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

New member of the BB club


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

jjolly said:


> New member of the BB club


Welcome to the family. Beautiful watch!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

Coke 16710


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

We've just been in Hong Kong wow this place is awesome, I've never seen so many high(HIGH) end watches. I got to hold a dream watch of mine at the IWC flagship boutique, this is the almost 1 million dollar Portuguese Siderale Scafusia http://www.iwc.com/en/collection/siderale/ (if you don't know about this watch check it out the back(and the movement) is what makes it so special, I didn't want to push the friendship by taking to many pics, sorry didn't get a shot of the back the pic below is from the website).

I got to try on all the Rolex's that are on my wish list at the moment. It made me wish I'd worn my BLNR, man I miss that watch. First day in Spain and still only got my frog with me, sadly no new additions.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

for whatever reason, wife has decided that the pelagos looks better on her lately
(at least she's never asked for a michael kors!)


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mephisto said:


> for whatever reason, wife has decided that the pelagos looks better on her lately
> (at least she's never asked for a michael kors!)


Nice one.

I'm trying to convince my wife that she wants the new Sea-Dweller, it's not going to well.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jjolly said:


> New member of the BB club


Congrats Jason!! Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats Jason!! Thoughts?


Honestly. I'm pretty smitten. The finishing quality really is superb and is definitely in line/above my sub and Exp II. The crystal and bezel DEFINITELY are.

The little things like this incredible woven strap (wish I had one of these for every one of my watches) and the brown-ness of the dial really do make it.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

what date is it today? :-d


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My go to watch today for meetings and more studying if I can block some time out 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> View attachment 1500708
> 
> 
> Tx
> ...


Nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello from frankfurt


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

going back home with SD.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## Col1 (Nov 11, 2012)

First Day of Rolex ownership


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sub and Pelagos getting a rest for new arrival. Crepas Le Ocean!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switch to the SS Daytona for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Wearing the Pelagos on gunmetal shark mesh today and did a low light picture. 
Planning out my next purchase soon thinking "Blue-Bay", new Ranger or Longines Legend Diver unless I can find a great blue snowflake like Brice.

Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

micahpop said:


>


Wait... The new one is out already? You own one?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez4 (Apr 20, 2010)

MPREZYA said:


> Wearing the Pelagos on gunmetal shark mesh today and did a low light picture.
> Planning out my next purchase soon thinking "Blue-Bay", new Ranger or Longines Legend Diver unless I can find a great blue snowflake like Brice.
> 
> Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


That's a great shot. The Pelagos looks at home on that mesh.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello guys! After 16 days on vacation with my family at Orlando / FL , went back yesterday for the real life. I bought another Blackbay, this time with the SS bracelet, and spent 14 days with it. I'm in love with the watch again after sold my old one few months ago. I belueve that this will be a keeper...










In the end of the vacation also bought a gshock that I was thinking about buying a long time ots a very nice watch&#8230;.










And today, without a rolex, spending some time with one of the watches that I missed during my vacation&#8230;..










Regards

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

TheDude said:


> Wait... The new one is out already? You own one?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yup, have had it now for 11 days.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This new sea dweller is awesome. Congrats for it!

Regards



Cesar


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day!


----------



## jakevance (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> Hello guys! After 16 days on vacation with my family at Orlando / FL , went back yesterday for the real life. I bought another Blackbay, this time with the SS bracelet, and spent 14 days with it. I'm in love with the watch again after sold my old one few months ago. I belueve that this will be a keeper...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the JLC, if only it had a date wheel it would be on my list of must haves.

It is more beautiful as is without the date. I just have a bad memory so need a watch with the date for work as I can't have my phone with me.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

micahpop said:


> Yup, have had it now for 11 days.


Wow. Congrats. I didn't expect them to be at ADs until at least August.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Good morning.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I may go out for a drink and decided to wear the Tudor sub. Can't seem to stay away from it very long 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I may go out for a drink and decided to wear the Tudor sub. Can't seem to stay away from it very long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours looks so good, it's making me sorry I sold my snowflake recently!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Early meeting


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

An orange a day, keeps the Rolex in...


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> This new sea dweller is awesome. Congrats for it!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Obrigado Cesar!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

[ and my latest addition ],


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

After night it comes day; after rain it comes sunshine.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I may go out for a drink and decided to wear the Tudor sub. Can't seem to stay away from it very long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you've answered this already Brice but, what is the name of that great looking strap, do you know if it come in black? Any other details would be appreciated also. Still loving that Tudor Sub of yours.

This is a burger I had yesterday in Barcelona it had Brie, asparagus, and a weird fluro green bun. Tasted good but not as good as the seafood Paella we had for dinner, so tasty.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Day 2 with ND..


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Looking at the Frankfurt HB


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sydney CBD. Awaiting that coffee smack (more of a gentle lift nowadays).


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

What Tudor is that? Its a beaute.

------

Orange clockwork...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I know you've answered this already Brice but, what is the name of that great looking strap, do you know if it come in black? Any other details would be appreciated also. Still loving that Tudor Sub of yours.
> 
> This is a burger I had yesterday in Barcelona it had Brie, asparagus, and a weird fluro green bun. Tasted good but not as good as the seafood Paella we had for dinner, so tasty.


Drew canvas... Made by... Drew 
He has various colors including black iirc. I have a blue and brown one too. He doesn't have a site and does that on the side. Enjoys the hobby. Best canvas I've seen. All canvas no leather backer. My fave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

My one and only Rolex today









Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Drew canvas... Made by... Drew
> He has various colors including black iirc. I have a blue and brown one too. He doesn't have a site and does that on the side. Enjoys the hobby. Best canvas I've seen. All canvas no leather backer. My fave
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you it looks so good you can definitely see the quality.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Drew canvas... Made by... Drew
> He has various colors including black iirc. I have a blue and brown one too. He doesn't have a site and does that on the side. Enjoys the hobby. Best canvas I've seen. All canvas no leather backer. My fave
> 
> I really like those canvas straps also Brice
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Dklint (May 15, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 1501776


Until these pics, I hated the Explorer 2. Now i see its appeal.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

I started the day off with my Pelagos








Then my Deepsea came in at my local AD so...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another Tudor tonight. Ladies are out so tonight it's dinner out on the patio with my pups. PB&J and Pimento cheese with Wheat Thins 'and the THC 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alfred.newman (Jul 1, 2013)

Black Bay...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

gasspasser said:


> Then my Deepsea came in at my local AD so...


Congrats!

Now you need the 114060! 

It's Friday already?!


----------



## jakevance (Nov 12, 2013)

Same as yesterday, but trying it on a bracelet. It's a crappy Chinese aftermarket, but man, I love how this watch looks on a bracelet.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

I


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

gasspasser said:


> I started the day off with my Pelagos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge 
C O N G R A TS


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jakevance said:


> Same as yesterday, but trying it on a bracelet. It's a crappy Chinese aftermarket, but man, I love how this watch looks on a bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 1502588


I want to find a bracelet for my Tudor sub too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

my trusty SD.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

My one and only Rolex, the Explorer 1 214270 and I love it!










Sent from me using something


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1502763


I see Bucherer is on the building.

I used to own an old Bucherer Super Compressor, 1971, 43mm.


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy Friday- even more so with one of these babies on your wrist.








Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still Omega for me. Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Still Omega for me. Looking forward to the weekend.


How about the new bucherer scubatec?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mikeylacroix said:


> How about the new bucherer scubatec?
> View attachment 1502851


Looks great.

It will be pricey I'm sure.

Any idea?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Looks great.
> 
> It will be pricey I'm sure.
> 
> Any idea?


Mines a flat 7" wrist and it sat fantastically
The bracelet would be the go
And its blue lumed

Dan at timelessluxwatches can give u some pretty aggressive discounts


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm keeping the THC on for casual Friday at the office. TGIF

Gotta deal with the SpeedStreet NASCAR madness uptown today :-(



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

One more with tudor...


















Cesar


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Still morning in LaLaLand. Walking the PVD Explorer II.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Guys, just got my pam that was sent to jack from iww to be dlc'd..... The result was fantastic! I'm love with it... So i introduce the "poormans tuttonero"....


































I'm really glad with it!!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> Guys, just got my pam that was sent to jack from iww to be dlc'd..... The result was fantastic! I'm love with it... So i introduce the "poormans tuttonero"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That is exquisite. Jealous! Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Good morning.









Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

LOVE this watch!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Decisions decisions...










This guy won, again


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

One in each arm hahaha...


Cesar


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Have a great week end guys..



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Double wristing on the plane


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

My friend's beautiful Tudor beside my Speedy. Hope to get the Midnight Blue version.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Man that frog is gorgeous. Puts all others to shame. I've really enjoyed the teaser shots the last few days.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot PrimareSPA21  Very kind and very much appreciated. Love that Frog  Happy weekend


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hulk in Ocean City, MD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm still wearing the Pam this morning. Relaxing on patio having breakfast and browsing the forums. Gotta run some errands then maybe head to the pool with the SubC? 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Went to an exhibition today with the 14060M on a Nato that blends in with the exhibition theme.


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

classic DJ


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Started off with the Exp II, but then I just picked up the new SDc at Mayor's in Miami. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

It's so easy to pick the Explorer II when I don't have a preference.


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Started the day with the Sub on NATO. Switching to the lucky Pelagos for my trip to Staples Center for Game 3. Go Kings Go! @terpits, let's do this!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Poolside with the Pam









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

good morning.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

riseboi said:


> Started off with the Exp II, but then I just picked up the new SDc at Mayor's in Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done. Huge congrats Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday fellas

















[ double rainbow yesterday in Hong Kong ]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC for our anniversary dinner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

NATO perfect


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

something different...the daytona is just so wearable though..


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Aa you have been missed...


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Seeing red...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Take my brother-in-law to bring home his E63 AMG.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> Take my brother-in-law to bring home his E63 AMG.
> 
> View attachment 1504844
> 
> ...


Sweetness


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Today. This. Is. Also. OK. Love my 2534.50.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

my son hates me taking wrist shots?










then SD says hello.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

New phone, decent camera! Sorry, this is a shot from Friday.

Tudor on home made strap.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Watching one of my favourite Bond films.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DxbBLNR (May 24, 2014)

New to the forum - thought I would share, hope it works! My 116710BLNR and a nice Aston Martin I spotted outside my of five this afternoon










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome DxbBLNR. Very nice GMT. Enjoy your stay. Terrific forum and members


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

DaveW said:


> Watching one of my favourite Bond films.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thunderball?! Or Dr.No?! Today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Studying is proving difficult with this beautiful weather and the hammoc waiting for me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

cesar scarambone said:


> Thunderball?! Or Dr.No?! Today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favourite Connery Bond movie, Thunderball

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

DaveW said:


> Watching one of my favourite Bond films.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Thunderball. 
None of that Roger Moore, Dalton or Brosnan crap!


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Watching Monaco and wearing...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

lhanddds said:


> Watching Monaco and wearing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was the race good? Was the racing for second and third place close at the end? I was at a wedding in Spain and missed the whole race weekend, it sounds like it might have been tight? Hopefully I'll get to watch it in a few weeks when I get home.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Rosberg led the whole race. Hamilton got close at times but with about 14 laps left he got something in one of his eyes and dropped back. Then there was a good race for second with Ricciardo. The MBs have got the formula 1 puzzle solved for the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majmvt (Jan 17, 2010)

A little GMT time with a Montecristo #2 and Highland Park 18.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to relax a bit after hours of studying and before dinner  my favorite spot at home... The hammoc under one of my River Birch trees 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Guess what is my favourite james bond movie?!? Hehehe....
And to finish the weekend....










Regards and good week.

Cesar


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Bowling with the kids.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Damm it new sea dweller hahaha.... For the records, imho thunderball also has the most beautiful bond girl ever....

Regards


Cesar


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have a great week ahead all!


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Stuck in the garage with the kids still napping...WUS time!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week fellas


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Birthday watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

First day with a DJ 1601 



iam7head said:


> Flying back to the stateside for some family and a wedding to attend, can't find a better watch to cruise down PCH and go to a wedding than a sub.


and hello fellow HK WUS!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Some tool time today !


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Leaving Spain tomorrow to head over to France. The frog better watch out.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

A white dial week.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

yesterday- 

today-

tomorrow-


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Desk diver day.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

My first to end the day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

cesar scarambone said:


> Guess what is my favourite james bond movie?!? Hehehe....
> And to finish the weekend....
> 
> Regards and good week.
> ...


Great minds think alike Cesar 
Thunderball is my favourite pre-Craig bond film. And I'm with you with Claudine Auger, lucky mr Bond!!! 









I love that model btw.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC having fun 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## suparobg (Nov 2, 2009)

If I was wearing a Tudor and not an Omega then this is what it would be.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Today the weather is said to be Pepsi weather - so Pepsi it is.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day, still with the SM300


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

I am stuck with SD.

Joe









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

4th day with the sub C. Truly a versatile and beautiful watch 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's so hot!! That bezel....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Brice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing a bigguy today....










Regards

Cesar


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a nice ghost bezel.
Joe

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

I went to my AD today and foolishly tried on the DSSD. I think I'm in love, no actually, I know I'm in love !!
Unfortunately for me I'm in no position to purchase it anytime soon  I have to put it out of my mind for now but that will be my next watch. 
The poor Sub is feeling a bit unloved today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Elegant simplicity...its been away for too long


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Wearing a bigguy today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They let you use cell phones on the floor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Beautiful day working in Santa Barbara.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> They let you use cell phones on the floor?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Supposedly not, so please do not tell anyone LOL.....

Regards

Cesar


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

My new-to-me THC. Bought a Pelagos and owned it for about 6 hours last week before trading it to another forumite for this.










Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

And in the end of the day....









Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This Drew canvas landed and had to try it on the THC until the watch it's meant for lands  
I love it. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice strap and nice combo!


Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Watch bonding


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> This Drew canvas landed and had to try it on the THC until the watch it's meant for lands
> I love it.
> 
> 
> ...


i'm guessing you're gonna get another strap now..?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> i'm guessing you're gonna get another strap now..?


Yes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

On a NATO for today










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub for weds


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Listening to an interesting speech. Ejoying a good time.









Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> This Drew canvas landed and had to try it on the THC until the watch it's meant for lands
> I love it.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo!! Looks perfect

Somehow it became my daily beater... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Oddly very warm weather for Sydney as we waltz into winter in a few days.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Time for afternoon tea I reckon.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Sports watch in the gym...


----------



## Taken1 (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little too casual for work but love this combo so I'm going with it anyway 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

A nice fresh morning.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Did not post for a while. Here is my new addition to the herd. It sure looks good on the Nato. What do you guys think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Good night world


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

After almost 6 weeks away for a service its great getting my Sub back looking sooo good. Picked up this rubber strap with blue stitching,,, think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

christre said:


> After almost 6 weeks away for a service its great getting my Sub back looking sooo good. Picked up this rubber strap with blue stitching,,, think it looks pretty good.


Congrats. Who did u send it to?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats. Who did u send it to?
> 
> Thanks, I sent it to Genesis Watchmaking here in the UK. They're popular here and get great reviews. The Sub was pretty rough when i bought it with a badly scratched non original bezel insert with no pearl so a new one was fitted also a new crystal and crown and thread system and some movement parts and a case re-finish. A great price also for the service so really happy with the result.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

christre said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats. Who did u send it to?
> ...


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> christre said:
> 
> 
> > Looks brand new only better with the aged hands and beautiful dial, enjoy. It's sure to last a lifetime now.
> ...


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to show the Tudor sub some love and a new strap. Drew canvas rock!!

























I really love this watch. It surpassed my expectations 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

On the road again...


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

martin_blank said:


> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Very nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

Back from a long trip, home is best! Have a great day all!


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Can't believe I waited this long to pickup a Rolex!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Gym


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

Today:

Tomorrow:


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

in a bright sunny day with polar..

Joe










Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Quick dirty shot during lunch break...










New SD was not as thick as I expected... But ND looks better IMHO


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Time to show the Tudor sub some love and a new strap. Drew canvas rock!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, please, please stop teasing me. Brice this is truly a stunning piece, it just keeps getting better. That new strap is fantastic. Makes me want one so bad. I'm so glad that you are really enjoying it.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Daytona on the desk.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Time to show the Tudor sub some love and a new strap. Drew canvas rock!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your Tudor,,, and the strap looks great. May try something similar on mine..


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Quick dirty shot during lunch break...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u getting it?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> u getting it?


Price has been dropping slightly.... holding my horses at the moment


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

evening changeover


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Price has been dropping slightly.... holding my horses at the moment


Yeah hold a while. No need to pay more just to say you had it first. They'll keep going down. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the THC on the "rouille" Drew canvas again today at the office. Really diggin this combo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

christre said:


> Love your Tudor,,, and the strap looks great. May try something similar on mine..


Thanks. This watch was made for canvas and Natos ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Please, please, please stop teasing me. Brice this is truly a stunning piece, it just keeps getting better. That new strap is fantastic. Makes me want one so bad. I'm so glad that you are really enjoying it.


I won't stop until you get one 
Definitely enjoying it and wearing it more than I expected. I might wear it even more and at the office if if found a bracelet for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. This watch was made for canvas and Natos ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


They sure are. A curved end rubber strap arrived today, originally for another watch but tried it on my Tudor and quite like it. Just about to post some pics.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

2nd day with the freshly serviced Tudor Sub. This strap arrived today. I think im liking it.....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello Guys,

Hope you're all well.

Probably not the best place to kick this off but I'm a regular here so why not.

A bit of Horology significance, the first 200m Diver Chronograph.

Funky, for sure, 1969/70 Chrono, 48 mm, check out the 15 min count down sub dial at 3, 6 hour counter at 9.

Over sized pushers, crown at 9 and a unique external/internal rotating bezel.

Cream on the cake?

The original price sticker on the back, around 44 years later.

A very rare watch.

Am I wearing it, you betcha!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love it!! Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## jakevance (Nov 12, 2013)

Love how the simplicity of the no-date goes so nicely with a cano NATO.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> ...


I really like this one Donald, you'll have to let me know your source for these great vintage pieces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Stunning breitling brisman!! Thanks for share it here!


Cesar


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Time to show the Tudor sub some love and a new strap. Drew canvas rock!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brice, it does look great, how do we get these straps?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> ...


Hope you paid the price on the watch, ha ha. Great story and great piece, let us all know if you do a full review. Nice photos too.


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)

*In the Florida Keys on a diving trip...*


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Went to Monaco today just a few weeks to late. Wow, there is some money being flashed around there. That wasn't even close to the biggest yacht in the mariner, or the best car there.


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Packing the boys before leaving Santa Barbara for Scottsdale. PVD Explorer II gets the call this afternoon. Along on the trip are the Le Ocean, Pelagos, Sub, and Sinn LE traveling in the Worn & Wound canvas roll up. Have a great day gentlemen.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Excellent new acquisition Donald. Really like it. West it in good health. Enjoy and life is good 

Early today


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The choice to brighten up this rainy day


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

start a new day with polar..










Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Gym


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Good afternoon from Bangkok


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No Rolex this morning but I wanted to share...

Something new and different landed last night and I nab so glad I pulled the trigger after hesitating. I think it's a lot of watch for the $ and it seems really well made. Simple and beautiful. Packaging is top notch too. Underrated IMHO




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> No Rolex this morning but I wanted to share...
> 
> Something new and different landed last night and I nab so glad I pulled the trigger after hesitating. I think it's a lot of watch for the $ and it seems really well made. Simple and beautiful. Packaging is top notch too. Underrated IMHO
> 
> ...


I would call it "bold and gentle"...nice catch Brice.

Joe

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

TGIF...................happy Friday ya'll.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Rolex Daytona wit 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bidle said:


> Rolex Daytona wit 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


So beautiful. I want one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Happy Friday.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> ...


Love it, Donald! Great story as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

This guy.


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> New SD was not as thick as I expected... But ND looks better IMHO


Agree. I thought the new SD would replace my ND right up until I held it in my hand.


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Time to show the Tudor sub some love and a new strap. Drew canvas rock!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great strap. I've seen a few other pics of Drew's canvas straps and he just does a great job. I might have to get one eventually.


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Like the THC on a Grey nato.









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

last day of the white dial week.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

progman2000 said:


> Like the THC on a Grey nato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> last day of the white dial week.
> 
> Sent from my HTL21


On my short list but probably 2015.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grilling out tonight and sporting the cool Alt1-Z... Yeah it's back ;-) . 
On the menu, nothing fancy... Cheddar burger and squash (olive oil and herbs) on the barbie... Gotta get my veggies in 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Refresh and renew my mood with it.










Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great weekend all!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Stuck with pile of work at the weekend ....










Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> On my short list but probably 2015.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


thanks. 
hope you will get and enjoy it.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

My sons' Seiko solars are having a good tan！










Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

On the way to pick up some NATO strap.

Have a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing this one guys, take it easy.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Went with this combo









Sent from the depths


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Fully charged


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

On a WIS fellow wedding... 









I'm wearing my daily beater..









Got a chance to wrist shots some rolex


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing this one guys, take it easy.


That's so hot. How much do these go for?
Great catch man. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So beautiful. Just the right blue and right amount of it too. Classy. Well done. 
I need this one at some point and a Daytona and SDc to complete my Rolex "Needs" ;-) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Ash85 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> So beautiful. Just the right blue and right amount of it too. Classy. Well done.
> I need this one at some point and a Daytona and SDc to complete my Rolex "Needs" ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Great minds think alike, I've got a similar list

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> So beautiful. Just the right blue and right amount of it too. Classy. Well done.
> I need this one at some point and a Daytona and SDc to complete my Rolex "Needs" ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Btw - this Daytona thing is a bit ridiculous from ADs. I was at the Tourneau taking a look and the salesman practically made me beg him to see their holy Daytona that was of course "in the back". He literally asked me "are you serious". I nodded yes but was really thinking, "no way in he$) would I be buying one from you, you a~€."

Who are the consumers that think this exclusivity thing works as a tactic. Certainly not this guy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

I apologize for posting an Omega but I put a Di Modell strap on my Speedmaster a few days ago and haven't taken the watch off since. This strap is one of the best I've ever bought. Highly recommend.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the approximate year of this? Looks great.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, around 1971


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tried various straps on it, right now this one's on


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay, fine. It was at the AD, but I hope this one makes its way into my collection someday. :-!


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Chainring said:


> I apologize for posting an Omega but


Did someone say Omega?










Still love the PO....

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Lifting


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's so hot. How much do these go for?
> Great catch man. Enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks again, you could pick one up for around $4K.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cracker, this is a great watch.

On that long list of mine.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Donald, love your new/old Breitling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

[ Hong Kong Golf Club from above ]


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Attending a friend's wedding.









Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am attending wedding too!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sunday afternoon change for me.

Going by the date, it's been a month since I have worn this.

I forgot how impressive it was, love the Glidelock.

Anybody using a Rubber B on their DSSD or Sub?

What do you think?


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Sunday afternoon change for me.
> 
> Going by the date, it's been a month since I have worn this.
> 
> ...


I got one for my GMT master II, it's very well made and fits perfectly but I didn't like the look of it compared to the bracelet. I got it in black and the tang buckle version as I originally wanted to protect the bracelet when I was at work. I found it comfortable, but the model which uses the original clasp would be better. The look is very different it is really hard to know if you'll like it till you've tired one for yourself. Maybe the dssd would suit it more?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I got one for my GMT master II, it's very well made and fits perfectly but I didn't like the look of it compared to the bracelet. I got it in black and the tang buckle version as I originally wanted to protect the bracelet when I was at work. I found it comfortable, but the model which uses the original clasp would be better. The look is very different it is really hard to know if you'll like it till you've tired one for yourself. Maybe the dssd would suit it more?


Thanks for the feedback, interesting.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Submarine, GMT and Explorer is suitable with rubber b but not DSSD because the body is thick enough...imho

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

(apologies for the old photo)

RubberB and DSSD are made for each other IMHO

I swapped between bracelet and RubberB because sometimes I am in-between 2 holes for the RubberB, and the Glidelock solves it for me

With RubberB, the watch head doesn't flop around if you don't wear it tight.. and the watch feels much lighter

However, due to the inserts, the end bits do extend out more than metal bracelet

Unless your wrist is HUGE, it might feel like wearing an expensive rubber bracelet

But I still love it


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> View attachment 1512594
> 
> (apologies for the old photo)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, I'm in two minds about this one.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

4th day in a row with this one...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

playing with my son. 
the happiest time. 








and MUDMAN. 








very nice day.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Just got home from work... What a busy day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Here is another shot for you Brisman:


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APGuy1 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Deepsea









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sunday watch and strap switching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger roach (Dec 27, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing this one guys, take it easy.


That watch. Is. So. Cool.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Good morning from Jakarta....
Joe










Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Monday already?!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Tudor Advisor now:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CMTFR said:


> Tudor Advisor now:


That's a beautiful watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a beautiful watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you, Sir! :-!


----------



## profzhu (Mar 28, 2014)

sometimes one is not enough. one for each limb.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

14060M - 2 lines:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

with very cheap strap.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Back to my favorite - Heritage Chrono Blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loevhagen said:


> 14060M - 2 lines:


Wonderful photo of a great watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I was going to wear my Rolex today for a day of meetings but then this one called my name 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> with very cheap strap.
> 
> Sent from my HTL21


Nice patina brother! But it deserves a nato instead of that leahter strap!!!! Today:










Regards

Cesar


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1512301
> 
> Lifting


Man, you take the best pics. Makes me want to by a SubC and I already have one.


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

The Pelagos is still firmly in place.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Can't seem to get rid of this combo


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

1675 on Hirsch liberty today. Enjoying this combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

mrallen13 said:


> Man, you take the best pics. Makes me want to by a SubC and I already have one.


The watch itself is so darn photogenic..


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Good moaning guys,


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Explorer II on Nato:


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mrallen13 said:


> Man, you take the best pics. Makes me want to by a SubC and I already have one.


Agreed, he's gone wild recently with awesome pics

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> Nice patina brother! But it deserves a nato instead of that leahter strap!!!! Today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks and agree with you. 
NATO nylon is the best. 
but, tried another leather today.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

sorry, i forgot to upload the pic...

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

profzhu said:


> sometimes one is not enough. one for each limb.


Ahhhhh! The second hands aren't synchronized. :rodekaart  ;-)


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Still on vintage Dj...have a great day everyone.
Joe










Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still playing with options for the 1675...I like NATOs and leather straps, but oyster is by far my favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mr. Tom, are you warming up for the new SD?

I see lots more SD wrist time nowadays...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Midday change


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Finally! A sub in the house.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Mr. Tom, are you warming up for the new SD?
> 
> I see lots more SD wrist time nowadays...


Yes indeed. Well spotted and every time I'm wearing it, I'm more in love. Still undecided if I should flip in order getting the ceramic SD quicker. Tendency right now: Keeping  and waiting bit longer for the the new SD as originally planned.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes indeed. Well spotted and every time I'm wearing it, I'm more in love. Still undecided if I should flip in order getting the ceramic SD quicker. Tendency right now: Keeping  and waiting bit longer for the the new SD as originally planned.


I was so keen to pick one up before we left for our trip, but, after trying it on I'm not as confident as I first was? There seems to be a lot of stock around too, which to me seams quite strange.
It's still harder to get a sub c date than the new SD, maybe it's just because of the price difference, I don't know?
Also the photos you put up of yours make me think that the older ones look better as well. Does the crystal on your version sit up much from the bezel insert?


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> The best I could do. Btw it's M Series


Beautiful, thank you very much. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I was so keen to pick one up before we left for our trip, but, after trying it on I'm not as confident as I first was? There seems to be a lot of stock around too, which to me seams quite strange.
> It's still harder to get a sub c date than the new SD, maybe it's just because of the price difference, I don't know?
> Also the photos you put up of yours make me think that the older ones look better as well. Does the crystal on your version sit up much from the bezel insert?


The best I could do. Btw it's M Series


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Beautiful, thank you very much. Good luck with what ever you decide.


Thanks a lot  Really appreciated


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

16750 from 1988.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going to work and stuck in horrible traffic right outside my neighborhood... Again :-(
SubC keeping me company though 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


> Finally! A sub in the house.
> View attachment 1514610


Nice. Congrats. 
Which model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

The one on the right, as I wait for my first seiko diver


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

This one









Sent from the depths


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good day all!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

the shadow of SD.
Joe.










Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Rusty427 said:


> Finally! A sub in the house.
> View attachment 1514610


cool 5513. so beautiful one 
congrats!

and wearing this today.









Sent from my HTL21


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

ivan_seawolf said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good with that nato strap!!

Todays watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## CWIN (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just curious... do you wear the watch tight or loose based on this setup?



Brisman said:


>


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Just curious... do you wear the watch tight or loose based on this setup?


Not tight, but not too loose.

My pinky fits between the watch head and bracelet.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Jeepdad and jazzbach.
It is a late model 5513 from 1985 with wgs and gloss dial.
i got a new dome plexi and new seals for it. It really looks good in the flesh, I am stoked with this sub, i have wanted one since I was a kid, this vintage sub is how I remember them.



Jeep99dad said:


> Nice. Congrats.
> Which model is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Not tight, but not too loose.
> 
> My pinky fits between the watch head and bracelet.
> 
> Why do you ask?


Just wanna visualize if the RubberB will fit you like a glove... And I think it will look awesome on you


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hump day's here and today is my daughter Raven's 14th bday so I am wearing the Tudor on the Rust Drew canvas for a little color for her bday dinner tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Not a rollie today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

It's that day of the week......"hump day" Wednesday...after today it's all downhill until the weekend!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Evening change


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

The Pelagos saga continues.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Luck, i'm your father..... Actually grandfather hehehe....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Who says it doesn't fit under a cuff?


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Shoes still to be determined


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Black / Blue Beauty today.


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)

Ditto....


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Playing dress up  now that my new diver arrived


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Power outage...guess i gotta take some pictures...


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Working from home as I have to go to a test center later take my series 99 exam 
I'm wearing the Tudor sub though they'll be taking my watch for me during the exam 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Working from home as I have to go to a test center later take my series 99 exam
> I'm wearing the Tudor sub though they'll be taking my watch for me during the exam
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo. Gokillit!


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Good luck on the exam, Brice. We've got a trainee in our office currently studying for the 6, 66, and 7. 

Jeannie


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Who says it doesn't fit under a cuff?


Those must be custom cuffs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Working from home as I have to go to a test center later take my series 99 exam
> I'm wearing the Tudor sub though they'll be taking my watch for me during the exam
> 
> 
> ...


Best of luck with the exam Brice, hopefully they give the watch back, that is one of the most gorgeous watch and strap combos.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks  I did her back ;-)

Back home and passed the test  89% glad it's behind me and am going to meet friends for wings and drinks to celebrate. Taking the jeep out topdown in this beautiful 90F weather and the D6900HM
Time to relax and have fun 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks  I did her back ;-)
> 
> Back home and passed the test  89% glad it's behind me and am going to meet friends for wings and drinks to celebrate. Taking the jeep out topdown in this beautiful 90F weather and the D6900HM
> Time to relax and have fun
> ...


Nicely done, sir! Congrats.

I felt like throwing my sub on an orange rubber strap...so, I did.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

And now RubberB offers the DSSD glidelock version strap!! They heard me! 

Wonder if I will pull it.... Hmmm


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Just another pic...


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

3rd time this week... Need to buff it

Have you guys had the same problem with me. How many time we can buffed the crystal until it needs to be replace

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

It's Friday guys!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Slightly off topic. Would like to share my new flashy Froggy. Happy Friday fellas


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It'll be the Tudor sub on Drew canvas all day 
TGIF



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

My new to me explorer ii


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

"R" for Rolex


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

T.G.I.F.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Tgif+1.....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 1516958


i hope this to be my next rolex


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Hashtags oldschool...


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

...and the period-correct bracelet I corralled for my 1675 arrived today. I love the jubilee on this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

[Q UOTE=MickCollins1916;7919037]








...and the period-correct bracelet I corralled for my 1675 arrived today. I love the jubilee on this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE] perfect. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switching to my other Tudor on another Drew canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Brunch with wife and kids










Have a great weekend!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## MFB71 (Jan 31, 2010)

My first post on this forum. My new Explorer II received last Saturday.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jez4 (Apr 20, 2010)

MFB71 said:


> My first post on this forum. My new Explorer II received last Saturday.


Congratulations! I'm looking at this, as well as the older variant (and the Explorer, and many others, you know how it is!). How do you find it wears, size-wise?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

Put the DJ on leather for Saturday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Which Roman dial for Sunday service ?

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Think I'll start the weekend off with the LVc.


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Finished work, going home! Have a nice weekend 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Taking my 14yr old shopping at the mall. Enjoyed a relaxing breakfast outside with my pups and the birds singing earlier. 
Still wearing the THC on Drew canvas 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

After two minutes outside...


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay for me... Good weekend Gentlemen


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Can´t decide.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Loevhagen said:


> Can´t decide.


LOL! That's really cool!b-) :-!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> Can´t decide.


I like it when you post over on this forum. Because at least I can give you a thumbs up for all the great photos you post. Keep them coming I miss my blnr so bad, I wish I'd brought it away with me.


----------



## MFB71 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jez4 said:


> Congratulations! I'm looking at this, as well as the older variant (and the Explorer, and many others, you know how it is!). How do you find it wears, size-wise?


Perfect size. Lovely balanced watch. Only thing I would change is that I would prefer less of a taper on the bracelet


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MFB71 said:


> Perfect size. Lovely balanced watch. Only thing I would change is that I would prefer less of a taper on the bracelet


It seems to grow on you, I like it now.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo of Lagunatic, shot 6/6/2014 with my new Oakley BUCKET Prescription Eyewear.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm always stuck in the car when the boys are napping!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucky Pelagos says hello from Staples Center. Go Kings Go!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay is beautiful...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Relaxing Sunday


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

smellody said:


>


a beautiful meters-first 5513!

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Have a great Sunday.....GBU










Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys love this thing 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

a short vacation. 
my daytona in the pool. 








then rest at the bar.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Slipped into something less formal:


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Downpour rain .... weather in HK



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Have a great Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Late morning start


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

5513 . . .again


----------



## Obdurate (May 26, 2013)

Explorer 2 at the back bay tavern in Newport Beach. Have a great Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning all!

Have a great week ahead!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Today holiday in most parts of Europe isn't it ? Enjoy & great week to all


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Have a great week ahead!


I've been wanting to put Bond NATO on my SubC, I just don't have the courage to take the bracelet off event though I have the 22 Bond NATO strap ready to go. What tool do you usually use to take the bracelet off? Any good instruction on how to take the bracelet off you can recommend? Thanks.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> I've been wanting to put Bond NATO on my SubC, I just don't have the courage to take the bracelet off event though I have the 22 Bond NATO strap ready to go. What tool do you usually use to take the bracelet off? Any good instruction on how to take the bracelet off you can recommend? Thanks.


Taking it off with Bergeon 6767-F is easy.. you just have to apply outward force when undoing each side of the spring bar....putting it back is VERY tough though

I have invested on Bergeon 6825-PF and never looked back 

Yes it's expensive, and yes you will still need to file down the fork... but it was so much easier to do it, in and out

good luck!


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Made new friends in my way to Europe.

Meet Ro and Lex


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Busy week ahead.....










Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mondays are better with a Blackbay...
Good day Gentlemen


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC to kick off this new work week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Rocking the Tudor today


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

Every day is better with a Black Bay


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The Bleu/Noir is the new black.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

In beautiful Northern Virginia for a couple weeks for some training. I only brought one watch with me.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obdurate (May 26, 2013)

Have a great week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Good morning...never ending traffic jammed.









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Evening switch to lucky charm


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

oman said:


> Good morning...never ending traffic jammed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning Jakarta... City with traffic jam of epic proportion...


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

For tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

14060 and the Sea Monster


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back to it after a long weekend.

Take it easy.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

EA-Sport said:


> Good morning Jakarta... City with traffic jam of epic proportion...


you betcha...the place where you can practice your patience and temper.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

daily wearing.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## twincams (Nov 7, 2010)

My old favorite ! Sub !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The Bleu / Noir is still my new black.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loevhagen said:


> The Bleu / Noir is still my new black.
> 
> View attachment 1523562


One of my current fave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Something different 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

77'


----------



## Obdurate (May 26, 2013)

Have a good Tuesday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today, poormans tuttonero&#8230;hehehe









Regards

Cesar


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Daddy duty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

My tudor with his new wrist companion


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

GMT

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

[ yesterday on Hong Kong roads somewhere in TST ]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Something different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow super nice. Suits you very well. Different style indeed. Enjoy Brice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my friends BB, I have it until the weekend.

Nice watch, it's growing on me, pity I couldn't try the bracelet but it would have meant resizing it.

Lucky him has my DSSD, no resizing needed with the Glidelock.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It looks great on the nylon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor sub on a tan Heuerville classic leather strap today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor sub on a tan Heuerville classic leather strap today


Now, that is an awesome looking watch.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello from Munich


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

What do you guys think?


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> What do you guys think?


Xplorer on an xploring bund strap  well done


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JWNY said:


> Hello from Munich


Servus JWNY  Great looking Sub and nice Bavarian background.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loevhagen said:


> Now, that is an awesome looking watch.


Thank you so much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nero tonight 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Obdurate (May 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Servus JWNY  Great looking Sub and nice Bavarian background.


 danke 

Nice conference area in Hohenkammer


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

raining. 








went to the art museum and had a good time.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Have a great day folks!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Driving black / blue today.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

On the way into the office 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincams (Nov 7, 2010)

Still my Sub date... Ever reliable and dependable , goes well in work or play ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

NM


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Same one today, digging this combo


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## richie392 (Oct 18, 2009)

GMT-Master 1675 on my weekend trip to Copenhagen - what else?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

GMT II today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

jazzbach said:


> raining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any issues with legibility?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Just in!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally it's Friday! 

Have a great weekend ahead all!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam and Drew tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam and Drew tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very attractive


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> Very attractive


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Any issues with legibility?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


no problem for me in the daylight. 
but lume ( mine is U series that has tritium one ) doesn't work, so i can't read the time in the night. 









Sent from my HTL21


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

jazzbach said:


> no problem for me in the daylight.
> but lume ( mine is U series that has tritium one ) doesn't work, so i can't read the time in the night.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm after one.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## twincams (Nov 7, 2010)

Going with this today. It has being rested for almost a year, gonna to give some sun today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Checking I late


----------



## Obdurate (May 26, 2013)

Just got home after a couple hours at the card room. Tough basketball game to watch for Heat fans/bettors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

saw many great paintings.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Lucky to have one of these in my collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Couldn't resist the temptation of the black rubber...










A great watch just became greater


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Girls watch today....(i use to make a joke with ny friends, that the daytona became so small for nowadays fashion tha it became a watch for girls hehehe....)









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Changed into this...


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

My isofrane came today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Have a great weekend!!
Warming up the watches before they go to safe box... Getting ready for a long holiday.. 
Still couldn't decide which one will go with me for a week..

Not this one









Nor this... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincams (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll probably go with this today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Bye bye to stretched bracelet!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

Meters 5513


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

in the train museum.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## Obdurate (May 26, 2013)

A fellow WIS at the office wearing a sea dweller on camo NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obdurate (May 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

It´s BLNR today


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Guys,

My AD just sent me a text. Which do you prefer? I think I'm going steel


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Steel for sure.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loevhagen said:


> It´s BLNR today
> 
> View attachment 1528181


Perfect 
I am definitely going for one next year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JWNY said:


> Guys,
> 
> My AD just sent me a text. Which do you prefer? I think I'm going steel


Right. Always go bracelet for sure. You can always get a nice strap made for little $. If you wanted to add the bracelet afterwards it'd be a lot of $$. Plus it'll come with the awesome nylon strap anyways, which rocks on it. The leather is not right on it at some angles IMHO. Almost too thin and too far from the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Perfect
> I am definitely going for one next year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


glad to hear but why wait? haha


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Paying respects to my lucky Pelagos. What a great playoff run with a hoisting of the cup last night!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> Paying respects to my lucky Pelagos. What a great playoff run with a hoisting of the cup last night!


Wow, nice. Flyers west we like to say.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Wow, nice. Flyers west we like to say.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes! There was actually a fan in all Flyers gear at the game!


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> glad to hear but why wait? haha


I'd be glad to buy it now if you want to send me a 8k wire ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Waiting to board


----------



## dannorama (Jun 13, 2014)

Tudor Pelegos today on a little road trip we took...love this watch!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## gsroppsa (Jan 5, 2013)

Enjoying the 1 week anniversary 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back on with my DSSD.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Submariner 5513 with black nylon NATO strap.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

Out at Goat Creek in the Canadian Rockies...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Father's Day to all WUS dads

THC on Drew 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Doing the DC thing today


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Father's Day dads!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Father's Day new bezel insert GMT love:


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning folks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1530358
> View attachment 1530359


Superb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today no Rolex or Tudor but a classy and simple rose gold classic dress watch by Frederique Constant. This was an impulse buy which surprised me greatly as I don't even like gold watches but the rose gold is just awesome and works well for basic dress pieces 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today no Rolex or Tudor but a classy and simple rose gold classic dress watch by Frederique Constant. This was an impulse buy which surprised me greatly as I don't even like gold watches but the rose gold is just awesome and works well for basic dress pieces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think a 2tone yachtmaster with a blue dial would look great on ya


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> i think a 2tone yachtmaster with a blue dial would look great on ya


Yeah. I tried my dad's blue/gold sub which I like on him and didn't like it as much on me !??!  now the yatchmaster has tempted me but never tried it on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah. I tried my dad's blue/gold sub which I like on him and didn't like it as much on me !??!  now the yatchmaster has tempted me but never tried it on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


i like these 2 combos
2 tone with slate and 2 tone with blue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I prefer the top one in photo. Seems like less contrast and flash maybe? I'd probably wear it less often. But pics can be deceiving and this is one I'd definitely want to try on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I prefer the top one in photo. Seems like less contrast and flash maybe? I'd probably wear it less often. But pics can be deceiving and this is one I'd definitely want to try on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


give it a shot for sure
i have seen it in the flesh..its definitely more subtle..but the sunburst catches light in a beautiful understated way
the daytona in the same combo doesn't quite work however
looks 'drab'


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Have a most excellent day guys!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Currently enjoying the honeymoon with my newly acquired ca 1979 ref 9121/0:























~Sherry.


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## MonteJeep (Sep 11, 2013)

Lets go USA!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Timer for the first swim meet this season...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the THC on Drew canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

MonteJeep said:


> Lets go USA!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yesss....usa 2-1 ghana....great game

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

akira23 said:


>


Great Combo

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## dyims (Apr 22, 2014)

Ha! Dempsey got a bloodied nose!


----------



## twincams (Nov 7, 2010)

Again with the Sub Date today.

Hard habit to break...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello all!










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Last day of work before my long awaited annual leave for holidays!

Have a great day fellas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC Tuesday for me 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

In Annapolis, getting sworn into the bar so I can practice law in the great state of Maryland!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> In Annapolis, getting sworn into the bar so I can practice law in the great state of Maryland!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

At home with the fam today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

gasspasser said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir!

Made a switch for the afternoon, and already have a cold beer in my hand.










Also, it's not a Rolex, but getting surprised with my great grandfather's pocket watch that he purchased shortly after arriving in America in 1886...was easily the coolest part of today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

After work hours it is BLNR.


Blue. Black. White. by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

Could I have an opinion on this dj on Nato? I'm not sure about the classic meets sporty thing. Natos look real natural on Subs but I'm still not entirely sure about NATO on dj - what do you guys think?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

suraj said:


> Could I have an opinion on this dj on Nato? I'm not sure about the classic meets sporty thing. Natos look real natural on Subs but I'm still not entirely sure about NATO on dj - what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love DJs, I love NATOs...but I agree with you, they don't look natural together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry to bore you guys with this


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Another blessing and busy day...










Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the blue sub, I just can't stay away long 
Here on a Heuerville classic strap 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Home again with this till my BLNR is back from the RSC.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the blue sub, I just can't stay away long
> Here on a Heuerville classic strap
> 
> 
> ...


That strap looks perfect on your Tudor, a great choice. I was never a fan of leather on a diver but on a vintage Rolex/Tudor it couldn't look any better...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Afternoon changeover


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

suraj said:


> Could I have an opinion on this dj on Nato? I'm not sure about the classic meets sporty thing. Natos look real natural on Subs but I'm still not entirely sure about NATO on dj - what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try wearing the NATO "Down Under" Style, I think it will work better.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1532523
> 
> View attachment 1532525
> 
> Afternoon changeover


Very nice!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day Guys.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay for me... Good Day Gentlemen


----------



## gsroppsa (Jan 5, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> In Annapolis, getting sworn into the bar so I can practice law in the great state of Maryland!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on this milestone event! Here's to a new chapter in the rest of your life!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> Sent from my HTL21


These are just so beautiful. A classy Chrono for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Have a good day everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

Brisman - Ok I tried this

I feel educated learning about this Down Under technique

I see how you're saying it is a bit more aesthetically pleasing- but still the sporty nato just doesn't do it. Maybe will try a leather nato (once I go and order one now!) for experimentation sake

This just makes me think - I could have a lot of fun buying just the watches without straps (saving some $$ making it EVEN easier to impulse buy these things!) and experimenting with a variety of aftermarket (cheaper) straps. I think this is my addiction talking...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> In Annapolis, getting sworn into the bar so I can practice law in the great state of Maryland!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats brotha!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Ultimate summer watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

suraj said:


> Brisman - Ok I tried this
> 
> I feel educated learning about this Down Under technique
> 
> ...


I really don't do bracelets ever, so I get where you are coming from. The winters I love gators too much and the summer is just way too hot and humid that I'd be adjusting the bracelet every hour.


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Having a nice dinner in Gorizia on the Italy/ Slovenia border.


----------



## UKPaul (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)

My brand new Black Bay Midnight Blue today:


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> These are just so beautiful. A classy Chrono for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


thanks! 
as you said, it has classy feeling. 









Sent from my HTL21


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys 
Not a Rolex but this one just landed 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guys
> Not a Rolex but this one just landed
> 
> 
> ...


solid looking!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## twincams (Nov 7, 2010)

Can't decide ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1533485
> 
> View attachment 1533486


I like it a lot. Wish I could try one on locally

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Pam 183 today.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like it a lot. Wish I could try one on locally
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


i walked into ecollezione in Singapore over the weekend hoping to try on some of their other stuff..they aren't carrying it anymore
rep says the entry level LWs sold well..but the new ones have a lot of collectors/buyers going
"what?!? I can get XYZ for that!"


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Friday tomorrow, fantastic. Just changed from the DSSD.

Not a Rolex, something Orange.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor sub 79090 on Heuerville classic today. I'm really digging this combo. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

rarely seen nowdays... omega 120m.









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been wearing this all week.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

GMT day!


----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

asonstuf said:


> I really don't do bracelets ever, so I get where you are coming from. The winters I love gators too much and the summer is just way too hot and humid that I'd be adjusting the bracelet every hour.


I like how my 1am sleep talking while thinking about "hmmm more watches?" Gets validation in this neighborhood. I love WUS 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Enjoying some evening sun while the dog contemplates going back to sleep or chasing some birds.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Switched both Speedmaster and GMT from bracelet to new leather. 
Love it!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

suraj said:


> I like how my 1am sleep talking while thinking about "hmmm more watches?" Gets validation in this neighborhood. I love WUS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be fair I was well on my way with the wine but would have validated it all the same!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry to pollute with non rolex/Tudor










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Wore the BLNR today as well. I guess this has become a keeper.


----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

shameless said:


> at the risk of annoying some and honestly its not meant to ! your watch is beautiful -im not a fan of a low cost nato of any colour on any high value watch - cant beat the bracelet -custom leather strap or custom leather nato-just think the piece deserves better - -textile natos belong on vintage military possibly and only then if you can match the vintage watch with corresp
> onding vintage strap from its era -then its authentic and not a fashion statement which is all these cloth natos are -please dont shout at me just my point of view!


At the risk of annoying you....Normally I'd say everyone is entitled to an opinion, but your license to opine should be revoked. 
Nice bracelets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

More nato!


----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

My life became quite monotonous after having this combo...


----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

Beautifully monotonous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Mikegpd (Apr 27, 2012)

Strapped the NATO today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

On board Taiwan High Speed Rail.









Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

oman said:


> rarely seen nowdays... omega 120m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch, did you do the modifications yourself?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Friday afternoon, going to crack open a Peroni in an hour or so.


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

DaveW said:


> Enjoying some evening sun while the dog contemplates going back to sleep or chasing some birds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I used to contemplate when I was younger except it was have another beer or chase some birds.


----------



## Wile (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice ones guys!


----------



## Wile (Oct 30, 2008)

I think it goes well with the blue-gray nato... Wanted something more inconspicuous than the jubilee bracelet.


----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)

Wile said:


> View attachment 1534724
> 
> I think it goes well with the blue-gray nato... Wanted something more inconspicuous than the jubilee bracelet.


Very nice. You don't see the Datejust in a NATO very often. It looks great.


----------



## Rampelnik (Jan 17, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam & Drew Friday

TGIF 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

relaxin'









Sent from my HTL21


----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

Brisman said:


> That's what I used to contemplate when I was younger except it was have another beer or chase some birds.


There's those birds again. You Aussies certainly love birds.


----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

Wile said:


> View attachment 1534724
> 
> I think it goes well with the blue-gray nato... Wanted something more inconspicuous than the jubilee bracelet.


Now there's an unexpected combo. I admire your nonconformist attitude. Rage against the machine!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

omega2915 said:


> There's those birds again. You Aussies certainly love birds.


What do you mean?


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Brisman said:


> What do you mean?


He's teasing you. We don't call women "birds" in the US. So when you say "birds" to us it means feathered flying things.

Jeannie


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

oman said:


> rarely seen nowdays... omega 120m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Guys, I know this is a WRUW Rolex/Tudor but I'd like to ask more about this watch.

I asked a polite question in a follow up post.

Anyway this watch looks incorrect.

I'm happy to be corrected but this IMO is wrong in a number of ways.

I'm happy to hear from the poster, but I see a number of "likes" so just be aware if you ever you use this as a reference for buying.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

GinGinD said:


> He's teasing you. We don't call women "birds" in the US. So when you say "birds" to us it means feathered flying things.
> 
> Jeannie


Of course, it's all in jest.

I understood.

Hence the bird pics.


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Brisman said:


> Of course, it's all in jest.
> 
> I understood.
> 
> Hence the bird pics.


Ah. I can't see the bird pics. Many images on WUS are blocked by my company's filters at work, including your bird pics. Without that clue your subtle humor "flew" right past me. Sorry.

Jeannie


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Prince OysterDate...


----------



## Eclipse0001 (Jul 13, 2009)

Today, I'm wearing my new Tudor Pelagos. So far, I'm loving it!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

GinGinD said:


> Ah. I can't see the bird pics. Many images on WUS are blocked by my company's filters at work, including your bird pics. Without that cllue your subtle humor "flew" right past me. Sorry.
> 
> Jeannie


Don't apologise , no problem.

Has this been said before?

You own a Mustang and your into watches and a Watch Forum Moderator, goodness me.

Don't get me wrong but most of the population on here would wish they had a girlfriend/wife like you or dare I say "Bird".

I think your fantastic and I've never met you.

Brisman


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Bay with my new pair of AEs










Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Ready to watch italy x costa rica match in the world cup...










Regards

Cesar


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cesar scarambone said:


> Ready to watch italy x costa rica match in the world cup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, decided to stay up for this one.

2.00am in Oz.


----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)

Tudor BB Midnight Blue on olive NATO strap today:


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Me too, decided to stay up for this one.
> 
> 2.00am in Oz.


Wow... Where do you live brisman?!

Nice midnight bb&#8230;

Cesar


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

1680


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Brisman said:


> Don't apologise , no problem.
> 
> Has this been said before?
> 
> ...


Aw shucks....

I appreciate your kind sentiments but I promise you not everyone shares them. I get a fair amount of flak. Some of it deserved. Some not. For a certain type of man, a woman in a male-dominated hobby--particularly in a position of minor authority (very minor I assure you)--makes for an easy target.

But that's only a small percentage. Most of you guys are simply awesome and it is a very great pleasure to interact with you. I am the fortunate one, not the other way around. You guys educate, entertain, and delight me on pretty much a daily basis.

Jeannie


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Before Fedex delivery:


After Fedex delivery!  New Blue bezel BB!


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Brisman said:


> Nice watch, did you do the modifications yourself?


which modifications do you mean?

i got this omega (ref.166.088) about 4 years ago from fellow member in timezone.
just recently had a casing polished to make the sunburst pattern turns out and changed the crystal.
bezel,hands, dial are remain the same since i have it.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wile said:


> View attachment 1534724
> 
> I think it goes well with the blue-gray nato... Wanted something more inconspicuous than the jubilee bracelet.


I like this one combo. Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Mikegpd (Apr 27, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> On board Taiwan High Speed Rail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought this was a Rolex only thread. In that case, here's what's on my wrist today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mikegpd said:


> Thought this was a Rolex only thread. In that case, here's what's on my wrist today.


So hot!!! On my 2015 list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

riseboi said:


> Before Fedex delivery:
> 
> 
> After Fedex delivery!  New Blue bezel BB!


Wow!! Congrats on the new BBB!! I'm a big fan and can see it join my rotation in the future when the market stabilize down on these beauties. 
Congrats again. Looks perfect on your wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

phototristan said:


> Tudor BB Midnight Blue on olive NATO strap today:


Congrats. Looks fantastic on NATO too but you need a 22mm strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Ready to watch italy x costa rica match in the world cup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Italy got spanked! What's going on with all those soccer countries: Spain, England...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GregBe said:


> Black Bay with my new pair of AEs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Which model did get? 
I have my WebGem MacNeil5 on today for causal Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats. Which model did get?
> I have my WebGem MacNeil5 on today for causal Friday
> 
> 
> ...


I actually picked up 3 pairs from the tent sale. These are the Cognac McTavish, I also picked up a pair of burnished brown Kenilworth and a pair of snuff suede Neumok. The only shoes I wear...they fit me EEE feet well.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! Congrats on the new BBB!! I'm a big fan and can see it join my rotation in the future when the market stabilize down on these beauties.
> Congrats again. Looks perfect on your wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks!!! I hope you're not considering getting rid of that fantastic blue 79090 of yours! Ok, part me of me, actually hopes you do!


----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh... But I.... Err.... I thought
Never mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Pelagos Friday!!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Italy got spanked! What's going on with all those soccer countries: Spain, England...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Unbelivable brother.... The wolrdcup is about to turn in americas cup..... We use to call it as "Zebra" when you have this kind of surprises in soccer.... Some of the favorite teams are going back home already. I hope we dont have this kind of surprise with brasil.....

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

riseboi said:


> Thanks!!! I hope you're not considering getting rid of that fantastic blue 79090 of yours! Ok, part me of me, actually hopes you do!


No no no. It's not going anywhere  in fact I just ordered two new straps for it ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Unbelivable brother.... The wolrdcup is about to turn in americas cup..... We use to call it as "Zebra" when you have this kind of surprises in soccer.... Some of the favorite teams are going back home already. I hope we dont have this kind of surprise with brasil.....
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


 Hope not. That would suck. 
At least we won 5-2 

I really was hoping we'd see England and Spain and Germany and France and Brazil in the next stages duke it out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GregBe said:


> I actually picked up 3 pairs from the tent sale. These are the Cognac McTavish, I also picked up a pair of burnished brown Kenilworth and a pair of snuff suede Neumok. The only shoes I wear...they fit me EEE feet well.


Congrats. Nice ones. 
I just recently also got the Jefferson from their Independence collection and wow. Love them. Leather is too notch. 
McTavish and Neumok are next actually. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

I think our national team doesn't work well. 
But, never lose a hope. 
Samurais stand up!

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

Enjoying a cappuccino with my first Tudor.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Evening switch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Had an important meeting today, so I 'dressed for success".


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Mikegpd said:


> Thought this was a Rolex only thread. In that case, here's what's on my wrist today.


That is a beauty!

I think this thread has become a place where Rolex/Tudor owners share our love for watches. I always admire and appreciate other members' great watch photos. Keep them coming guys!


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

little big feather said:


> Had an important meeting today, so I 'dressed for success".
> View attachment 1535477


A friend of mine has the same watch and he has told me that once you were the President you will never want to wear another watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Wile said:


> View attachment 1534724
> 
> I think it goes well with the blue-gray nato... Wanted something more inconspicuous than the jubilee bracelet.


That's hot. Very different, LOVE IT!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

Pear cider brings out the creamy patina of my 1680.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

akira23 said:


>


Ooh, a no date fat lady. Awesome!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I tried to put on others watches... But they didn't stay long on the wrist... This little guy keeps perfect time (+0/day over the last 38 days of ownership) with little positional self regulation, and has perfect symmetry...

What took me so long to find you?


----------



## ikwong (Feb 23, 2014)

Om nom nom. The Pelagos (though this was taken back when I got it at the boutique). 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> A friend of mine has the same watch and he has told me that once you were the President you will never want to wear another watch.


I can in a way understand that...It's like Ex-U.S. Presidents are always called Mr. President......;-)


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rocking the hulk at the beach for the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry no Rolex today yet but this new and well made micro Helberg 
Have a great Saturday all and keep those awesome pics coming. 
We have a very pleasing diversity among the Rolex lovers. Nice to see. Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Miles Davis is so cool.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Spending the day at Baltimore harbor.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Chainring said:


> Spending the day at Baltimore harbor.


Dude! You're five blocks from my house. I recommend eating at the Wine Market on Fort Ave, you're a few blocks from there in this pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

It's a Franken sub type day








Sent by me, to you.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy summer solstice


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

At work on Sunday with a subtle one.

****ty weather in HK makes Sunday work even worse...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Obdurate (May 26, 2013)

Have a good summer solstice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman all day  Great Sunday to all


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Miles Davis is so cool.
> 
> Sent from my HTL21












A G R E E D


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Fired this one up


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> A G R E E D


so we all have good taste in both watches AND music?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys, relaxing Sunday.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Have a great Sunday....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

oman said:


> Have a great Sunday....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous! whats the story?


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

@mikeylacroix...which one? worldcup or else?

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

oman said:


> @mikeylacroix...which one? worldcup or else?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


haha the datejust 
haven't been watching the world game *blasphemy right*


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

mikeylacroix said:


> haha the datejust
> haven't been watching the world game *blasphemy right*


sure you're on the waiting list of dj.
not a blasphemy at all...

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

My only Rolex.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Time to go home


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

My watch schedule says I'm to wear the Jaquet Droz today, but it's hot and humid and the strap is leather...
So, I'm wearing this...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning fellow Rolex/Tudor fans and happy Sunday!!

Still have the CH6, been on my wrist since Friday night. Getting used to the size and it seems to have shrunk a bit 

I'm enjoying coffee outside and it feels great today. My wife and kids are on their way to Florida, house feels very empty but got my pups with me  and I am about to meet a fellow WIS for Lunch & Watches: Rolex, Tudor, JLC, Bremont will be joining the party ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

drinking.

Sent from my HTL21


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

" Well, I guess I'm gonna strike you as being the unrefined type, huh?" --- Stanley Kowalski









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obdurate (May 26, 2013)

Have a great Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Relaxing at National Harbor today outside of DC.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

1680, not an ordinary oyster.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Let 114060 take a break


----------



## twincams (Nov 7, 2010)

My Rolexes are on a break ..

Not with a Rolex today, but this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> so we all have good taste in both watches AND music?


Yeah we all have  Great week to all


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

I have an incoming piece tomorrow. Very excited. Will show everyone as soon as it lands on the desk. Have a nice Monday (almost end of my Monday)

Sunday night lume shots. Planet Ocean 42mm vs Rolex Submariner Ceramic 40mm. Omega was brighter and I'm sure both have stamina as good as each other.


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

PRS back on Steel for the hot and wet day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Would like some outing like that as well. Just talk about watch and men's stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

1675 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

smellody said:


>


what year is this from? I really like the dial and hands. great looking timepiece.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

twincams said:


> My Rolexes are on a break ..
> 
> Not with a Rolex today, but this...
> 
> ...


love this watch definitely on my wish list.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Tudor Black Bay - blue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

leicashot said:


> Tudor Black Bay - blue


That's so hot !!!

Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The THC on Drew canvas one last time before it (& several others) goes to the safe while I'm away at the beach. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

Let's class this Rolex joint up a little. And I know.... Ed White didn't wear a 2915-1.... Nor was it a moon watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

DSSD today! Have a great Monday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

leicashot said:


> Tudor Black Bay - blue


oooo new toy!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

so much fun!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Yesterday:









Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Gordon Chong (Jan 26, 2014)

Loving the Tudor Ranger that I picked up from an AD in Toronto last Thursday. Spent the first couple of days on the camo strap and now on the bund. Somewhat stiff initially and now conforms perfectly in my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gordon Chong said:


> Loving the Tudor Ranger that I picked up from an AD in Toronto last Thursday. Spent the first couple of days on the camo strap and now on the bund. Somewhat stiff initially and now conforms perfectly in my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that is killer. I love that watch on nylon too. I love its simplicity and beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

leicashot said:


> Tudor Black Bay - blue


perfect highlight...make the hands stands out...nice one.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## dannorama (Jun 13, 2014)

Tudor Pelagos today...again. Can't stay away from this one










Also worth noting that I almost always hate bracelets but the stock bracelet on this watch is beyond awesome and deserves a shot of its own










Over and out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day!


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

codereggo said:


> Tudor Pelagos today...again. Can't stay away from this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. I have owned this watch twice and considered buying it a third time yesterday but then the a black Bay won in the end based on bling and price


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats. Nice ones.
> I just recently also got the Jefferson from their Independence collection and wow. Love them. Leather is too notch.
> McTavish and Neumok are next actually.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Oh is this the Allen Edmonds and Rolex/Tudor thread? Where do I apply?



Tudor BB with my Ralph Lauren Sanderson wingtips (made by AE.) Lovely shoes, wearing my Neumoks as I type this actually.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The original rubber collects too much lint...


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

dainese said:


> I have an incoming piece tomorrow. Very excited. Will show everyone as soon as it lands on the desk. Have a nice Monday (almost end of my Monday)
> 
> Sunday night lume shots. Planet Ocean 42mm vs Rolex Submariner Ceramic 40mm. Omega was brighter and I'm sure both have stamina as good as each other.


It's here! For some reason I'm not super excited. Must be buyer's guilt.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Gordon Chong said:


> Loving the Tudor Ranger that I picked up from an AD in Toronto last Thursday. Spent the first couple of days on the camo strap and now on the bund. Somewhat stiff initially and now conforms perfectly in my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the height of the watch head?

Please please give us an estimate.. thanks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

smellody said:


>


Awesome shot


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Came home from work and put on Batman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

more fun 'combos'


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

leicashot said:


> Tudor Black Bay - blue


Great shot, great looking watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

dainese said:


> It's here! For some reason I'm not super excited. Must be buyer's guilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.

I'd be excited!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still with the POC.

Have a good one.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

codereggo said:


> Tudor Pelagos today...again. Can't stay away from this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you wearing it on the spring setting?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

busch12 said:


> Oh is this the Allen Edmonds and Rolex/Tudor thread? Where do I apply?
> 
> 
> 
> Tudor BB with my Ralph Lauren Sanderson wingtips (made by AE.) Lovely shoes, wearing my Neumoks as I type this actually.


I like them a lot. Design reminds me of the AE Univerity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've seen posts of AE of late, but here's a shot of my two favorite things: Rolex and Alden shell cordovan.

I am kind of an Alden fan...used to sell them when I worked for Brooks Brothers, and have owned 70+ pairs over the last 15 years. Pared that collection down a bit (along with the watch collection), but according to my better half, still outta control on all fronts!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannorama (Jun 13, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Are you wearing it on the spring setting?


Yes always

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I've seen posts of AE of late, but here's a shot of my two favorite things: Rolex and Alden shell cordovan.
> 
> I am kind of an Alden fan...used to sell them when I worked for Brooks Brothers, and have owned 70+ pairs over the last 15 years. Pared that collection down a bit (along with the watch collection), but according to my better half, still outta control on all fronts!
> 
> ...


Just a bit  but I approve 
Love Alden. That's my next buy. I also a couple of pairs of Church's 20 and 24 yrs old 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So I met a WIS buddy on Sunday and we swapped watch for a few weeks 
He has my Tudor sub and I have his mint Supermarine 500 for vaca in Florida. 
Great watch.

Here on a super soft SNPR Horwen Chromoxcel green leather. 
Digging this combo. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Today a month ago:


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)

Blue Bay on grey NATO


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

Forza Italia!! Balo in the dial.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Keeping the Tudor for +1 day.

Have a great day!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Gone vintage today!!!!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Charging the lume by walking around outside..


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> Charging the lume by walking around outside..


I love that blue lume!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)

cesar scarambone said:


> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Uh, nice tudor I guess?


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Cant stop wearing this Tudor. Found a Breitling strap earlier. I like it but not sure if its too much blue....


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

dainese said:


> It's here! For some reason I'm not super excited. Must be buyer's guilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> So I met a WIS buddy on Sunday and we swapped watch for a few weeks
> He has my Tudor sub and I have his mint Supermarine 500 for vaca in Florida.
> Great watch.
> 
> ...


Great looking watch, I've been eyeing these up lately especially the Blue one although the one pictured looks great.

Any more thoughts on it? How's the size at 43mm?


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

christre said:


> Cant stop wearing this Tudor. Found a Breitling strap earlier. I like it but not sure if its too much blue....


phil collins
"when I'm feeling blue..all I have to do just to at this blue tudor"

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I'd be excited!


Thanks! Yes, the remorse has subsided and I have fallen for it!



darby11 said:


> Been there
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


All good. I have fallen for it!

Strap change:

















Happy Wednesday from Sydney, Australia.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

Todays new acquisition and my first Rolex: 116520 white dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> Todays new acquisition and my first Rolex: 116520 white dial


Wow!! That's so HOT. Next year maybe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dainese said:


> Thanks! Yes, the remorse has subsided and I have fallen for it!
> 
> All good. I have fallen for it!
> 
> ...


Dude!! That's sick. You'd be crazy to not be head over heals for this beauty. I'll take it ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new arrival I wanted to share with you. Not sure it took me so freaking long !! Must be the "I" in WIS 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dude!! That's sick. You'd be crazy to not be head over hills for this beauty. I'll take it ;-)
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sorry to disappoint - I am head over heals now.

Nice to finally have something to show you guys besides the Tudor. I now fulfill the minimum quota for this thread, that is, Rolex/Tudor:


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Is that a 3570?

And that strap looks hot... more details plssssss



Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival I wanted to share with you. Not sure it took me so freaking long !! Must be the "I" in WIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Just changed to the Navitimer on a new mesh.

Nice Combo although maybe a bit Bling for some.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Is that a 3570?
> 
> And that strap looks hot... more details plssssss


I believe it is known as the perlon strap. It is a stunning looking strap and creates a strong contrast with watch face. Strong presence on IG from the watch circle that we all seem to be a part of.
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...MPIinkwXeiIH4DQ&ved=0CBsQsAQ&biw=1786&bih=943



Brisman said:


> Just changed to the Navitimer on a new mesh.
> 
> Nice Combo although maybe a bit Bling for some.
> 
> Insert: Breitling Navitimer on Shark Mesh


WoW!

So nice. The mesh is a great match for the flashiness of the navitimer.


----------



## twincams (Nov 7, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


How do take a pic this good?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Guys,

Meet my new friend.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival I wanted to share with you. Not sure it took me so freaking long !! Must be the "I" in WIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome. The sapphire sandwich has been on my 'to do' list for a while now.

Also curious about that strap...
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

progman2000 said:


> That is awesome. The sapphire sandwich has been on my 'to do' list for a while now.
> 
> Also curious about that strap...
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Thank you. The strap is a Perlon. 
http://whatchs.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Is that a 3570?
> 
> And that strap looks hot... more details plssssss


Thanks. Yup 3570. I almost got the one with see-thru back but in the end this is more me 
Strap is a perlon. Very popular on IG as mentioned above.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

And again with the Speedy but on the bracelet at the office 
Love that crystal 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

phototristan said:


> Uh, nice tudor I guess?


Brother, this is a titanium aquatimer 3536, IMHO one of, if doesnt the best looking aquatimer ever made. it's from the end of 90's. The pelagos is kind of similar to it because of the titanium and also the toolish looking of both of them....

Regards

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh and today... Poormans tuttonero hehehe...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Brother, this is a titanium aquatimer 3536, IMHO one of, if doesnt the best looking aquatimer ever made. it's from the end of 90's. The pelagos is kind of similar to it because of the titanium and also the toolish looking of both of them....
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


I had both at the same time last year and took side by side pics. Was fun. The P won for me. AT was too long for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Trying out the Sub on a Marathon strap, I own a cheap quartz Navigator and the strap is the best part. I love that there are no buckles (like on a NATO) to create extra thickness or turn sideways. Also, I'm too lazy to tuck so just cut off the excess strap and cauterize it to stop any fraying. So far I like this combo, and for about $10 on Amazon I'll probably never go back to regular NATO and ZULU straps.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Yup 3570. I almost got the one with see-thru back but in the end this is more me
> Strap is a perlon. Very popular on IG as mentioned above.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


How do you compare 114060 to 3570?

Size.. weight... feel on wrist etc

3570 is a HOT watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


>


OMG the hotness 
Hey, you R on IG right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> How do you compare 114060 to 3570?
> 
> Size.. weight... feel on wrist etc
> 
> 3570 is a HOT watch


Funny you ask that. I was wearing both last night ;-) they wear about the same IMHO with the Speedy lookin a little longer. I find them very comparable in how they wear. 
I can also take a couple of side by side pics tonight if you are interested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> OMG the hotness
> Hey, you R on IG right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yes I am under the name bandrbands


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Been wearing it for 4 months straight: 00:01:22 ahead


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

DSSD today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

A new blue Sub!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo of Lagunatic and my Rolex Submariner-Date. Photo shot 6/25/2014


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

My new addition. I love the size and first impressions are all positive.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Lagunatic said:


> Photo of Lagunatic and my Rolex Submariner-Date. Photo shot 6/25/2014


Handsome as ever. And you still have that great watch.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes please do. 



Jeep99dad said:


> Funny you ask that. I was wearing both last night ;-) they wear about the same IMHO with the Speedy lookin a little longer. I find them very comparable in how they wear.
> I can also take a couple of side by side pics tonight if you are interested
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

missing dial...


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Sub at the end of a long day.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

rockin'ron said:


> Yes I am under the name bandrbands


And his straps rock. highly recommended.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Back home after a couple weeks away and I immediately went to my favorite.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> And again with the Speedy but on the bracelet at the office
> Love that crystal
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new Speedy! Mine is my all time favorite. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Since others have been sharing some of their other watches I thought I'd do the same. This is a Russian Strela, the watch the Soviets used in the space race. It makes a nice companion to my Speedy.















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Good afternoon from Singapore


----------



## gsroppsa (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Thursday, indeed.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Cheers

Cesar


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pepsi for USA v. Germany!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Thursday! US is in the final 16!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

I had my fortune cookie today.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

TGIF!


----------



## Mikegpd (Apr 27, 2012)

Been switching the sub through various NATOs. Missing the bracelet though.


----------



## Mikegpd (Apr 27, 2012)

gasspasser said:


> Happy Thursday! US is in the final 16!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> TGIF!


Love this watch, and a great strap choice!

Similar to my Fortis


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

This on today!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Morning... It's Friday here











Lagunatic said:


> Photo of Lagunatic and my Rolex Submariner-Date. Photo shot 6/25/2014


Nice Batik!! And watch too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Pepsi for USA v. Germany!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. Well done USA. Quite an achievement. Tough group. Enjoy and the party can begin.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Friday watch - watching the sunrise.


----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

never again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Loevhagen said:


> Friday watch - watching the sunrise.
> 
> View attachment 1542649


What a shot. Magnificent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Last picture of my snowflake.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Possibily for the last time in this configuration.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fmc000 said:


> Possibily for the last time in this configuration.


What are you going to do?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

One more of the BLNR stretching out in the early rays of sunlight today.


----------



## Mikegpd (Apr 27, 2012)

Another NATO


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

evening changeover


----------



## Obdurate (May 26, 2013)

Breakfast with my daughter! Have a good weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

dainese said:


> Have a good weekend everyone.


Looks great, how's that Sub doing?

Happy?


----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

More rocks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Some awesome pics lately










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Some awesome pics lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freaking awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On vintage perlon strap


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Freaking awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Honeymoon phase for sure! Great size

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

THG said:


> On vintage perlon strap


Love this combo. Especially cannibalizing the Tudor buckle from the cloth strap. Nice touch.


----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)

Casual Friday -


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

rockin'ron said:


>


I like that BR too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great weekend, everyone!

New - to me - GMT:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman weekend fellas. Hope you don't mind.


























Great weekend to all of you


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Evening changeover from the Hulk to my 4-liner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Family wedding, family heirloom love it.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Afternoon siesta?


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival I wanted to share with you. Not sure it took me so freaking long !! Must be the "I" in WIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch! It is on my wish list for so long but I have yet to pull the trigger on this beauty. So tempting right now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to this combination... Though dust collector, the strap is getting softer and provide a more complete look


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my Navitimer.

Have a good one.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Fully charged lume on my SubC ND..


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Looks great, how's that Sub doing?
> 
> Happy?


Hey!

Thanks. Yes. I love it.



















It is quite different yet quite similar to the black bay. 
The sub wears more discretely (in size) than the black bay. Evident by shorter lug to lug and lower case height. Though the case back bulges like a swollen bump. The deep gloss black dial is timeless. Would suit any attire really. The rolex I think draws more attention. The smaller lugs are elegant where as the ceramic model looks squarer and doesn't flow into the strap or bracelet or NATO as sleekly as this older sub design. Very happy with it...


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Friends....have a nice week end









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sub by the pool...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brought two solid options to the beach this weekend...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Wearin' the DSSD today. HAGWE!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikegpd (Apr 27, 2012)

My pride and joy


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

I really miss my BLNR. Hopefully it will be back within two weeks.







It's not that I don't like this. I just wish I could post again in this thread for what it was intended.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival I wanted to share with you. Not sure it took me so freaking long !! Must be the "I" in WIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been tough for me to spend much time on the forum the last few weeks. Congrats on the Speedy. They are special watches for sure. It looks great on that strap.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Rocked this










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

time to Explore....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Still enjoying my Frogman weekend  Hope you guys don't mind  Today the MEN In Dark Purple. One of my all time fave. Enjoy the Sunday fellas.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys,

It's been a while since I wore this.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> It's been a while since I wore this.
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


I really love these, do they show up for sale much at all? To me it is such a great combination of features. Beautiful piece mate.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I really love these, do they show up for sale much at all? To me it is such a great combination of features. Beautiful piece mate.


Thanks mate, they certainly come up from time to time.

I've noticed a steady price increase of them in Oz along with the 16600 SD.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

One of these.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Last minute travel


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Feelin' a little black and blue today. Have a good Sunday everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Non rolex today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Still the same 16700. Have a great day!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Thanks mate, they certainly come up from time to time.
> 
> I've noticed a steady price increase of them in Oz along with the 16600 SD.


I saw one in the flesh for the first time while we were in Bath(England), it was on the wrist of the barista making me a much needed coffee(first time in a while I got something drinkable). I asked home about it as it really was a stunning piece to see properly(not just a photo), he was happy to tell me the story of it. I thought I'd have a look around and try and find a good one(not that I'm ready to pull the trigger but just to see how hard it would be to locate one). Anyway sorry for going on and on, enjoy yours they really are beautiful.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Zulu weather in this hot sun



I simply love a black band on the black bay. I like brown straps almost exclusively, but black on the black bay helps bring out the chocolate dial.


----------



## Gordon Chong (Jan 26, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> What is the height of the watch head?
> 
> Please please give us an estimate.. thanks!


I measured it at 11 mm. Of course, both the bund and the included camo strap elevates it sloghtly higher off the wrist.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Gordon Chong said:


> I measured it at 11 mm. Of course, both the bund and the included camo strap elevates it sloghtly higher off the wrist.


Thanks for the feedback!

11mm... very nice height!

More wrist shots please... 

Am still wearing this


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Brisman said:


> What are you going to do?


I've been offered a period correct black dial in awesome conditions and I'm seriously thinkng of buying it.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

fmc000 said:


> I've been offered a period correct black dial in awesome conditions and I'm seriously thinkng of buying it.


Would look good


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/all-rounder-1050540.html


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Prince Oysterdate for me...


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

I feel insecure and suffering from a severe bout of inferiority today....*NOT!*...;-)


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

On its OEM bracelet again,


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Enjoyed some bubbles today.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

What else


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Rocked this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice! How do you like it? Do you find it wears too small?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loevhagen said:


> Enjoyed some bubbles today.


Magnifique!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been in Florida on vacation and been wearing these three

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> So nice! How do you like it? Do you find it wears too small?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Well, I certainly don't feel it's too small. I love the fit. I'd say just slightly larger than 16570 but smaller than subc. My wrist is 6.5 so maybe you'd feel differently. But, dude, it's says Daytona on it so it's got presence.....

So far, all good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Holiday in Hong Kong today so I can relax after a long long football night  Slowly getting back on track and need bright fresh colours.










1 July HKSAR Establishment Day


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Todays watch...

@jeep99dad
Have a great vacation!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Having worn my Omega all weekend, it's time for the subC to get in on the wrist time. My favourite watch 









Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Vacation time for three weeks.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day, everyone!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chainring said:


> Vacation time for three weeks.


3-weeks!! Nice!! Hope you have a blast. Where r u headed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MaleBox said:


> Todays watch...
> 
> @jeep99dad
> Have a great vacation!!
> ...


Love this one 
Thank you. I'm really enjoying vaca 
Took 4 watches with me plus an atomic G.

Today I'm wearing the Bathys again
Later maybe the Rolex if we go out 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JimmyVai (Jul 22, 2012)

Just got this on the first day of 4 weeks of vacation! Feeling pretty good right now


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Sub for a titillating Tuesday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JimmyVai said:


> Just got this on the first day of 4 weeks of vacation! Feeling pretty good right now


What are your first impressions?
I love the pics of it on nylon straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)

Again today,


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Little switch for the evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Needed some low profile actions recently


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

A week on the wrist and still very much enjoying it! Wanted one for a long time and still my favourite steel sports chronograph


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

smellody said:


>


More info. please.

Looks interesting.


----------



## Obdurate (May 26, 2013)

Trying to compare and contrast a datejust verses a datejust 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

No one arrive yet....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Old strap on new old (?) watch.



















Cheers,

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

evening changeover


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A very windy day here. We may go for a walk on the beach soon but for now I'm chilling on the balcony with a nice view: Palm trees, water, boats and my subC 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

grabbing a bite to eat with the new BB blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Have a great Wednesday everybody!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Brisman said:


> More info. please.
> 
> Looks interesting.


+1

Cesar


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bouldy said:


> View attachment 1548532


Hi is this a new addition? Looking good still my favourite modern Rolex. enjoy.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Brisman said:


> More info. please.
> 
> Looks interesting.


Looks like a variation of the Ref 6204 Sub


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Good morning fellas


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Plus9GMT said:


> View attachment 1549208


Very, very nice. Love it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh no...traffic jammed again









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

ChuckW said:


>


Wow, that is a nice watch!
What caliber does it come with? Couldn't think of a GMT ETA with small hand date.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Giving this a bit of wrist time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Evening change... The taper looks weird but comfort level is amazing, compared to the tang buckle version, at least for me


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Evening change... The taper looks weird but comfort level is amazing, compared to the tang buckle version, at least for me


So that's on the Glidelock?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brisman said:


> So that's on the Glidelock?


Yap


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Yap


I'm surprised, the taper looks so much more than when it's on the bracelet.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I'm surprised, the taper looks so much more than when it's on the bracelet.


Yap... because it flares out to the side of lugs...

metal bracelet starts @ 21mm... but Rubber B starts @ 27mm... and both end @ 16mm

tang buckle version ends @ 22mm though... much less taper


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Yap... because it flares out to the side of lugs...
> 
> metal bracelet starts @ 21mm... but Rubber B starts @ 27mm... and both end @ 16mm
> 
> tang buckle version ends @ 22mm though... much less taper


Thanks for that, all clear now.

What's your preference, in terms of comfort, looks, Tang or with Glidelock?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Thanks for that, all clear now.
> 
> What's your preference, in terms of comfort, looks, Tang or with Glidelock?


Comfort is definitely the Glidelock version as I was in-between for the Tang buckle version...

As for the look... for now it is definitely Tang buckle version... the Glidelock version looks like a mushroom... hahahah

I have to say it looks most weird only when you look at it directly from the side (to admire the magnificent height of the watch head)... when you read the time or admire the Glidelock, it's not so obvious


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Comfort is definitely the Glidelock version as I was in-between for the Tang buckle version...
> 
> As for the look... for now it is definitely Tang buckle version... the Glidelock version looks like a mushroom... hahahah
> 
> I have to say it looks most weird only when you look at it directly from the side (to admire the magnificent height of the watch head)... when you read the time or admire the Glidelock, it's not so obvious


Thanks for the feedback mate, interesting.

I'm going to stick with the bracelet just now, but I think, going on your pics, I might prefer the Tang.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Thanks for the feedback mate, interesting.
> 
> I'm going to stick with the bracelet just now, but I think, going on your pics, I might prefer the Tang.


If there is a perfect hole position for you with the Tang buckle version, that is definitely a more beautiful choice


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

6205


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Brother please tell us more about this 6205&#8230; today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

smellody said:


> 6205


You've had a few requests recently, what's the story.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day in paradise but man time flies. It'll be a week tomorrow already 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

davvman said:


> Wow, that is a nice watch!
> What caliber does it come with? Couldn't think of a GMT ETA with small hand date.


The Tudor Aeronaut uses ETA 2892-A2. It has a quick set hour hand, so it is a true GMT.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Gorgeous day in Georgia. Windows and top down, the Pelagos is enjoying a ride:


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had the battery changed by Mr Lee Tang of 24hour watch & Clockworks in Arlington, VA.







It had a major service done at Rolex Service Center in Jakarta about 2+ years ago and apparently they forgot to put new gasket...it's a good thing I never wore it when I went swimming...here's what the movement looks like


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

still honeymoon time with the BB blue . now in an italian restaurant 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secrethouse92 (Dec 20, 2012)

Quebec City








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

First dslr camera; will be practicing:


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Have a great day everybody!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Morning everyone,

They say NATO is a no-no with a suit... 









Arrest me then!

Happy Friday. Weeks are just melting away aren't they?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

DJII smooth azure roman


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

me and my roommates watch when we bought them at the same time (monday)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

TGIF!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy 4th July to all our American members


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Giving a chance to the Tudor Advisor:


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

Finally the pelagos is off the wrist. Had to happen eventually..


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

PO~ today/night. Expii tomorrow...


----------



## Nasir Askar (May 23, 2014)

Rolex Air king


----------



## Chrlee3000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another day in paradise but man time flies. It'll be a week tomorrow already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope that you have been having a great time!


----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Chrlee3000 (Feb 27, 2012)

What a great shot! 
I love that watch, my wife promised to get one for me someday, and damn if I'm not going to hold her to it :-d


----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

Chrlee3000 said:


> What a great shot!
> I love that watch, my wife promised to get one for me someday, and damn if I'm not going to hold her to it :-d


Thanks.
I am sure she will!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still with Kermit.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I like the one behind!

Nice one there!



Brisman said:


> Still with Kermit.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy 4th!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Giving a chance to the Tudor Advisor:


This is a beautiful watch, what does the "off"mean by the 9 - wait, alarm probably

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Cheers

Cesar


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

end of day changeover


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy 4th!!

Enjoying the weather this morning and coffee a la fresca with the subC again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

darby11 said:


> This is a beautiful watch, what does the "off"mean by the 9 - wait, alarm probably
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Exactly! :-!

There's a push button @ - roughly - 8 o'clock to activate or deactivate the alarm. The next pic will show it better:


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Exactly! :-!
> 
> There's a push button @ - roughly - 8 o'clock to activate or deactivate the alarm. The next pic will show it better:


Perfect, thanks for explanation. Case shape reminds me of JLC memovox so that's why I figured an alarm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyVai (Jul 22, 2012)

Pure love.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Brisman said:


> Still with Kermit.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


me too...i like the one behind.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

watching world cup. german- france










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

Happy July 4th to our American friends! While you celebrate, I will still be practicing with my new dslr camera. Here, a shot of my BB arbitrarily handing from a clothes line:


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

Cheers!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## jf718 (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

oman said:


> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Congrats ;-)


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

One of the new acquisitions showed up finally This piece is really easy to photograph.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

explore the week-end









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

New incoming. Moved the 114060 to make room. So far, no regrets. I like how the minute markers on the bezel help to dull the shine from the normal subc. Removing the divers extension is a must, my desk diving doesn't require it. I was surprised on the blackness of the dial as I was expecting more of a charcoal matte. The size is great for my wrist and of course prefer the lugs here over the no date. I don't mind the extra bulk as it's in rotation and I'm pretty sure she still gets under a cuff.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

oman said:


> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Enjoy while you can, because next tuesday germany will go home hahaha....

Regards from Brasil.

Cesar


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Luminor Marina by the pool...timing a swim meet this morning...


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Just had the battery changed by Mr Lee Tang of 24hour watch & Clockworks in Arlington, VA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the service in Arlington?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Luminor for me today too.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

cesar scarambone said:


> Enjoy while you can, because next tuesday germany will go home hahaha....
> 
> Regards from Brasil.
> 
> Cesar


I don't have have a horse in this race but IMO it's going to be tough without #10 & your captain! (Stating the obvious lol)


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

TheDude said:


> How do you like the service in Arlington?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


So far I'm impressed...the only caveat is you better call ahead to make sure he's there and not at the new location in Leesburg.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> New incoming. Moved the 114060 to make room. So far, no regrets. I like how the minute markers on the bezel help to dull the shine from the normal subc. Removing the divers extension is a must, my desk diving doesn't require it. I was surprised on the blackness of the dial as I was expecting more of a charcoal matte. The size is great for my wrist and of course prefer the lugs here over the no date. I don't mind the extra bulk as it's in rotation and I'm pretty sure she still gets under a cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!! I love the new SDc and have been debating making the same move but later when the price gap has leveled down.

I do like the fluidity of the case vs the sub's but prefer the sub's thickens for an everyday watch. Some + and - for on both sides for sure. I think I'll end up with one at some point 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IGotId said:


> I don't have have a horse in this race but IMO it's going to be tough without #10 & your captain! (Stating the obvious lol)


Germany vs Brazil is a great match and different teams each with a shot at it. 
I'm bummed my country is out of the race and the match wasn't all that exciting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chasecj7 said:


> One of the new acquisitions showed up finally This piece is really easy to photograph.
> 
> View attachment 1551803


Congrats amigo!! Welcome to the Tudor club!!! So what r it thoughts?
Pelagos rocks.

When is your THC landing??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry guys, no R or T for me, After 3 days with the subC on, I switched to these awesome micros yesterday and today


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 2fast4u (May 12, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

The boat-friendly watering hole I've been quenching my thirst at this afternoon seems to be hosting a rolex convention. Ran into a buddy wearing his black Daytona, saw two GMTs, and too many subs to list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Germany vs Brazil is a great match and different teams each with a shot at it.
> I'm bummed my country is out of the race and the match wasn't all that exciting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I assume you mean the good ol' US of A? If so, that's why I no longer have a horse in this race as well!

Although I think Klinsmann did a heck of a job overall I was disappointed in his tactics against Belgium. I think we played way too defensively. Also, our lack of depth was highlighted in this tournament.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IGotId said:


> I assume you mean the good ol' US of A? If so, that's why I no longer have a horse in this race as well!
> 
> Although I think Klinsmann did a heck of a job overall I was disappointed in his tactics against Belgium. I think we played way too defensively. Also, our lack of depth was highlighted in this tournament.


No. I meant France-Germany yesterday. Not an inspiring game for me from two top teams. I was bummed my country lost but I kinda figured we would 
I did enjoy the US game much better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> No. I meant France-Germany yesterday. Not an inspiring game for me from two top teams. I was bummed my country lost but I kinda figured we would
> I did enjoy the US game much better.
> 
> Sorry I should have specified I am French though I've been in the US for a long time
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ddaksq (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

Later on today, Pelagos time.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

This old friend today.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Sunday morning coffee with black datejust....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Join you with my DateJust.


----------



## Andy Chandra (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Late. Great Sunday fellas


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

cesar scarambone said:


> Enjoy while you can, because next tuesday germany will go home hahaha....
> 
> Regards from Brasil.
> 
> Cesar


The heat is rising up...
too bad Neymar is only watching the game from his home in Sao Paulo caused by back injury.

Regards,
joe

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brazil has to win on their turf  but I like the German team. They can really beat anyone. 
It outta be the final... Could be a great game 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kevin_b1 (May 21, 2013)

Tudor Royal in 9ct gold from 1961



Regards
Kevin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Lazy Sunday


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

kevin_b1 said:


> Tudor Royal in 9ct gold from 1961
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
.. oooh... I like that piece... 
Kudos..!!
.
Wearing my Tudor Sub today.. !!..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Monday! Have a great week ahead all!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice dinner out by the water with the family but decided to forego the Sub in favor of Rahul's SM500. Incredible watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice dinner out by the water with the family but decided to forego the Sub in favor of Rahul's SM500. Incredible watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week fellas


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

too much rainy days.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

In the Swiss Alps.


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

...my first post. Good to be here !










-sent from my iPhone5 using Papatalk-


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mucca-sette said:


> ...my first post. Good to be here !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch for the first post, nice one and welcome.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mucca-sette said:


> ...my first post. Good to be here !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice and welcome, enjoy.


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcome! 

-sent from my iPhone5 using Papatalk-


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

just got this strap from hirsch (hirsch ayrton). so far, its very comfortable and light. it is also water resistant they said, looking forward to test it 

























yes my wrist is dainty  i can not help it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

mucca-sette said:


> ...my first post. Good to be here !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum!

BTW, great watch! :-!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

adisurya said:


> just got this strap from hirsch (hirsch ayrton). so far, its very comfortable and light. it is also water resistant they said, looking forward to test it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo!!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

adisurya said:


> just got this strap from hirsch (hirsch ayrton). so far, its very comfortable and light. it is also water resistant they said, looking forward to test it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buddy! What's it made out of? Looks great quality with the tropic style feel


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

THG said:


> Nice buddy! What's it made out of? Looks great quality with the tropic style feel


thx THG hahaha TBH i dont really know what it is made of.... but the inner layer of the strap is rubber and the tang clasp is pvd steel, those are what im sure of at least.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Lu (Jul 2, 2014)

First post, first Tudor.










On the hunt for a Submariner next!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

J.Lu said:


> First post, first Tudor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Tudor.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

THG said:


> Nice buddy! What's it made out of? Looks great quality with the tropic style feel


Leather on top, you can have different looks, carbon, calf, croc, sailcloth and as said rubber underneath.

Also as mentioned, water resistant as well.

Here's a Hirsch Performance "Andy" in Orange on my SOC, This one is the "Croc" look.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Something for this raining day


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning! 
Very fine day.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mucca-sette said:


> ...my first post. Good to be here !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic entry  Welcome on board


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

smellody said:


>


eh nice!
whats the story?


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day! Exp. II today:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My awesome Deep Tech and some say Tudor wannabe  but I don't care. I love it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Maiden voyage for my Black Bay today!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore my Sub yesterday. Wearing this Russian today.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Something for this raining day


Just awesome. Maybe the only watch in the collection that I would consider still looks like a tool watch.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

As the match begin...brazil vs germany









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez4 (Apr 20, 2010)

oman said:


> As the match begin...brazil vs germany
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you're not a Brazil fan....


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Jez4 said:


> I hope you're not a Brazil fan....


Nope...as always the panzer...4 goals in 6 minutes...unbelieveable match

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

And back to this to finish out the day.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Another wet day


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

oman said:


> Nope...as always the panzer...4 goals in 6 minutes...unbelieveable match
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk












Well done


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

have a great day guys....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

chasecj7 said:


> View attachment 1553591


.
That speaks for itself...!!
Kudos


----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

jatco said:


> .
> That speaks for itself...!!
> Kudos


Thanks, I just got this one a few days ago and am loving every minute of it. Excuse the pun.

I did just decide to make a last minute change for the day to keep things interesting.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay for me... Have a nice day


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

oman said:


> As the match begin...brazil vs germany
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unbelivable brother..... Congrats for the biggest (i believe) win of all the world cups! Germany was great, hope that they win the world cup!!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh and today and for the next days at the beach in buzios...










Cesar


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

This thing is amazing. http://www.bobswatches.com/rolex-bl...k-gold-rolex-cosmograph-daytona-ref-6263.html

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Cesar


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

CMTFR said:


> Good day! Exp. II today:


I've always been cold to the gmt master, until I saw your photos. I was even starting to doubt my decision of going for the 16570. Then I saw that you have one of those, too, and take great photos of it as well. So, all has been restored back to normal. Phew, i thought I was going to flip again...

But you did have a lovely brown strap on the gmt some time ago. Where was that from? It was really nice.

Thanks!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sea Wolf.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Soccer. And freaking OT 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Alert: Non Rolex/Tudor Related

I sold my Planet Ocean to make way for this:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dainese said:


> Alert: Non Rolex/Tudor Related
> 
> I sold my Planet Ocean to make way for this:
> 
> View attachment 1556974


Congrats. An awesome watch I want to try. 
Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

asonstuf said:


> I've always been cold to the gmt master, until I saw your photos. I was even starting to doubt my decision of going for the 16570. Then I saw that you have one of those, too, and take great photos of it as well. So, all has been restored back to normal. Phew, i thought I was going to flip again...
> 
> But you did have a lovely brown strap on the gmt some time ago. Where was that from? It was really nice.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you for your kind words!

About the strap, I wear the watch on a Rios New Orleans and occasionally, on a Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)

On my lunch break today:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

The white shirt dilemma...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

cesar scarambone said:


> Unbelivable brother..... Congrats for the biggest (i believe) win of all the world cups! Germany was great, hope that they win the world cup!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


You got comfort brother..at least one last south american country standing for the final.

to speedy the time for the world cup final.....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

dainese said:


> Alert: Non Rolex/Tudor Related
> 
> I sold my Planet Ocean to make way for this:
> 
> View attachment 1556974


one of my favourite pieces, enjoy it. It is such a great watch.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I sold my Black Bay to take my wife on vacation, so it's pretty much the sub every day for me now. And I have to say, I don't think there's any better "one" watch.


----------



## JimmyVai (Jul 22, 2012)

Tudor Heritage Ranger.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Blue hander AT on leather today

Whoops wrong forum, sorry fellas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Rolex Explorer 1 - 39mm version


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 1557620
> 
> Blue hander AT on leather today
> 
> ...


Love this blue hands and markers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JimmyVai said:


> Tudor Heritage Ranger.


Nice. 
I cannot wait to try this one on with the nylon strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

That's really lovely.

Jeannie



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 1557620
> 
> Blue hander AT on leather today
> 
> ...


----------



## N1ck_ (Mar 27, 2013)

But I went home with the SevenFriday, the Sub will be for late 2014 / early 2015 hopefully!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

N1ck_ said:


> But I went home with the SevenFriday, the Sub will be for late 2014 / early 2015 hopefully!


Cool. What Are your thoughts?

I'm selling my P3-1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today is a subC day for either kayaking or jet skiing and the beach. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

oman said:


> You got comfort brother..at least one last south american country standing for the final.
> 
> to speedy the time for the world cup final.....
> 
> ...


NOOO!!!! Its even worse, we hate argentina here in brasil!!!! Hahaha it couldnt have been worse. Actually can be worse, if argentina wins germany, wich i really dont think can happen....

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Germany would have to play poorly to lose and I'd hope they'd bring their A or even A- game for the once every 4-yr World Cup final 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

JimmyVai said:


> Tudor Heritage Ranger.


Any pics on the camo strap? Would be greatly appreciated!

Did some modifying to my BB fabric strap. Removed one of the keepers and made it a bit longer. Fits so much better now, I can actually enjoy it.


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 1557620
> 
> Blue hander AT on leather today
> 
> ...


Your photos always make me miss mine. If it weren't so hot and humid in the summers here, I would have kept mine..


----------



## N1ck_ (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool. What Are your thoughts?
> 
> I'm selling my P3-1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I've been looking at SevenFriday watches since the day they released but never thought they'd be this comfortable and good looking IRL.
I went to the flash party in Antwerp (Belgium) last week and had a chat with the CEO/Founder of SevenFriday about their watches and made the decision to get one a couple of days later .

I'm quiet pleased, but I got it today so I'm still in the honeymoon phase. I'll be wearing it almost daily until I get my Submariner (I guess).

Without a doubt the Submariner felt superior but given the price difference the SevenFriday is more than worth it imo.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 1557620
> 
> Blue hander AT on leather today
> 
> ...


Nice! I have the pre-co-axial chronograph version of that on a saddle brown croc strap. Sadly it's out for service or I'd post it. In a few weeks I'll definitely do!


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to this wrist magnet


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Good moaning everyone. Have a good weekend


----------



## twincams (Nov 7, 2010)

Good morning !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely love this, fantastic piece.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^^^^^^

I agree!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

chasecj7 said:


> View attachment 1558451


Great pic, makes me want to buy another, it's such a great watch.

Nice one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Cool pic, it really makes the "Rolex" stand out on the rehaut.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Looking forward to the weekend, sticking with the Sea Wolf for a while.

Have a good one.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

outstanding meeting....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Absolutely love this, fantastic piece.


Thanks a bunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll go with the subC again today and we are starting this Friday a mega storm. Hopefully it'll clear up early afternoon so we can hit the beach. Meantime I'll go to the gym and steam room I think 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Love the blue!
HAGWE!


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

I'll go with Daytona too , but old one.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## eckthetech (Apr 4, 2014)

Got a leather band for this guy. I got rid of the speidel stretchy band my grandpa had on it. The watch looks way better!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Very poor shot, but trying on some new straps


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Twins


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

Dslr practice paying off? I don't know; more is needed! (dslr cameras are addictive. I should have picked one up years ago)


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Addictive...


----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)

The sky is blue ..........


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

going back home today, will be in indonesia by tomorrow 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

SDc and PWD










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok ok. So I will try swap this one out soon (for Tudor or sub) .

Have a nice weekend everyone.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Rainy day here so I took out the DJ to take some pics with the Exp II. I love my 16570, but nothing wears like a DJ in my opinion


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Arthur M said:


> Dslr practice paying off? I don't know; more is needed! (dslr cameras are addictive. I should have picked one up years ago)
> 
> View attachment 1559679


You can tell that is a hobby I haven't picked up and my wallet is thanking me for it!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> SDc and PWD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think one of these has to be my next goal. I just have to save up for a long while. So please darby11 keep these pics coming, it will inspire me along. It's such a great piece in the flesh, and just different enough to be really special, enjoy.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I think one of these has to be my next goal. I just have to save up for a long while. So please darby11 keep these pics coming, it will inspire me along. It's such a great piece in the flesh, and just different enough to be really special, enjoy.


A Portuguese Water Dog or sea dweller?

Loving the watch so far. Start saving ASAP!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> A Portuguese Water Dog or sea dweller?
> 
> Loving the watch so far. Start saving ASAP!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know my wife would love to add to our K9 collection but, I was talking about your new Rolex. How do you find it comfort wise(mainly in height) compared to your BLNR? I'm very keen on the piece, I was just concerned it would feel a little top heavy? Enjoy it, it looks so good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I know my wife would love to add to our K9 collection but, I was talking about your new Rolex. How do you find it comfort wise(mainly in height) compared to your BLNR? I'm very keen on the piece, I was just concerned it would feel a little top heavy? Enjoy it, it looks so good.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What can I say, it's taller but not overly so. While I'll use the blnr more for work, the sdc will be more for weekends. That's just how I intend to use it, I think it can also be worn to work, I'm pretty sure it gets under a cuff. Not too floppy to me. Glide lock cures all fit issues and it's ashamed they don t use them in all their professional watches. But, that's why we just have to double up, lol










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you that's exactly what I wanted to hear. Cuffs aren't a problem my work is to casual for that. It was more just the flopping bit and I really want a glide lock bracelet fantastic system.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Terrific Sunday fellas


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Was on a 2tone kick..now time for the classic


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Great weekend. Had half an hour to kill while the boys were napping...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

asonstuf said:


> Rainy day here so I took out the DJ to take some pics with the Exp II. I love my 16570, but nothing wears like a DJ in my opinion


Which leather strap do you have for your DJ?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

Saturday night removing door panels on the NSX. Its too hot for this and beer isnt helping!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

White dial day


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> Which leather strap do you have for your DJ?


It's a Morellato genuine alligator strap. It's from their 'hand made' line and is readily available from most decent watch shops here in Italy. It's definitely the cheapest full-cut alligator strap I've found and I think it's actually great quality. I like Rios too, but this cost just a little over half the Rios! Even if I have to get a new one every two years ( which I'm not even sure is the case), I'd still save a ton.


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

asonstuf said:


> It's a Morellato genuine alligator strap. It's from their 'hand made' line and is readily available from most decent watch shops here in Italy. It's definitely the cheapest full-cut alligator strap I've found and I think it's actually great quality. I like Rios too, but this cost just a little over half the Rios! Even if I have to get a new one every two years ( which I'm not even sure is the case), I'd still save a ton.


It's also 20/16, which is hard to find sometimes with aftermarket straps ( without paying 200€). So, i was able to go to an AD and buy a tang buckle:


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Snapped a quick one on my way home tonight


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

chasecj7 said:


> Snapped a quick one on my way home tonight
> View attachment 1560935


You heading back to the Jungle?


----------



## NL-USA (Jul 4, 2008)

JUVENTINO619 said:


> Saturday night removing door panels on the NSX. Its too hot for this and beer isnt helping!


Nice watch and a Very nice car. What year is it?


----------



## ikwong (Feb 23, 2014)

Pelagos with buddha beads today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Exp II on Rios alligator flank:


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Gentlemen, what do you reckon?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just had this on for an hour 

Wears better than I remembered 
Thanks David




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Been away visiting family but today we're relaxing on Miami Beach.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just had this on for an hour
> 
> Wears better than I remembered
> Thanks David
> ...


Now that's a Sub!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

This today. My new Sub. Absolutely gorgeous. Should have got one years ago


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Terrible compression on this photo....apologises. Note to self: must fathom photobucket


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Viel Glück der Panzer...









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

NL-USA said:


> Nice watch and a Very nice car. What year is it?












Thanks, here's another quick pic with the pelagos! Its a 93' with under 50k on the odo, some cosmetic and performance upgrades.. maybe I'll throw some pics/vids up in the café someday soon.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just had this on for an hour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watches...which travel case is that?


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Moved from the beach to the bar. The Argentineans here are cracking me up. So passionate.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

adisurya said:


> going back home today, will be in indonesia by tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Safe travels...too bad we couldn't meet up in the end. We"ll be in touch here, take care


----------



## secrethouse92 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Work work work


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

After World Cup final, go to work.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Germany


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

have a great working day ahead....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

THG said:


> Safe travels...too bad we couldn't meet up in the end. We"ll be in touch here, take care


its ok man, i will come back to switzerland in september. im sure that i will still go to geneva when i have the time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Happily wearing the Hulk that I just got 3 hours ago this afternoon.

My story: https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/hulk-has-found-me-1056910.html


----------



## NL-USA (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Spending time with the wife today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matin (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I like this one a lot...


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

evening changeover


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back home in NC, and taking it easy this morning then need to hit the PO to ship a watch and a bracelet I sold last week, run errands... Get ready for real life to start again tomorrow 
I left my Raven with a buddy in Florida and wore the SM500 yesterday so today is the Rolex until I go get my other watches from the safe 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

-sent from my iPhone5 using Papatalk-


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Rolex Daytona wit 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

After 6 days wearing my PO in a mini vacation at the beach....back to work and to other watches...










Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Home alone this week. Squeezing in a little pool time with the sub and a Jack & Coke  before going back to work tomorrow :-(









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

good morning.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

late change


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

and now this


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Lunch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> Lunch


What are you eating?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> What are you eating?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Japanese style fried pork fillet. Yum&#8230;


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Back to school... Picking up the girls
Completely forgot, today is 1st lady birthday... 
But I enjoy this punishment, lots of young moms 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Pelagos on a Bond NATO next to the largest capsule vending machine In the world, apparently


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

70s Tudor Prince Oysterdate...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bouldy said:


> View attachment 1563481


So hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmickdewey (Aug 7, 2012)

Tudor Sub, 79190 on Rover Haven leather.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sri said:


> 70s Tudor Prince Oysterdate...


Nice socks brother..... Hehehe...
Today:










Regards

Cesar


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Wild how the water distorted the rehaut like that.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)

Today ....


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Sri said:


> Gentlemen, what do you reckon?


Very nice. I have an OWC ceramic snowflake with a Soprod. It's blue face and bezel and the bezel is applied lume.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Wearing this out to dinner:








Which is here:








Near these:


----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

asonstuf said:


> Wearing this out to dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you? Looks blissful? South of France?


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

The mountains were in Belluno, Veneto, Italy. About 80 km north of Venice, 60 km south of Cortina. This evening I'm in Pordenone which is just over the border from the Veneto in Friuli. In short: Northeast Italy


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Flying


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Today's traitor


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

I have betrayed also:



























Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Gym


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

dainese said:


> I have betrayed also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you find the mix of brown and black on the pilots chrono I'm wanting to wear mine on brown too? I'm just looking for the right strap to suit. Yours looks good to me, and you're in a great location also.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Just couldn't take this off my wrist


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> How do you find the mix of brown and black on the pilots chrono I'm wanting to wear mine on brown too? I'm just looking for the right strap to suit. Yours looks good to me, and you're in a great location also.


This was my first time trying this strap on this actually. I did not even preempt its use as I stumbled across it in my box of goodies. Its a cheapy but I found the contrasting colours of black matte dial and the honey brown to work quite nice....

The balance of a black strap of some description also is a classic look on this...flat black, kevlar, stitching etc.

Thanks - Sydney is a great place but we're far behind in many ways unfortunately...


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

Pelagos on Worn & Wound:


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Good night moon


----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

My root beer's back from a quick trip to Rikki's in Florida for service, so I am trotting it out this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1565460


Cool!! Need to try one on some day. I like that pic too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Missed the 176 the last 3 weeks so it's getting a new strap tonight... A blue Drew canvas which was not intended for it but I like it 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

swap


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

jiminpotomac said:


> Pelagos on Worn & Wound:


Looking real slick. I'm contemplating snatching their Model 1 rye as well. Right on.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Flying back...


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been a while since I wore this one, so the THC is getting wrist time and I don't even feel like changing straps as it's the perfect combo for me


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NL-USA (Jul 4, 2008)

GMT 16700


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

another temptation...









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sea Wolf today, changeout tomorrow for the weekend.

Have a good one.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Tudor thursday as I had to send in the Seiko 6105 for gasket and crown replacement


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Someone was askin in f2 about a brand for life...well duh..



















































wish i had a cellini...


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!

BB on Hirsch Grand Duke


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Refreshing Friday to all!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bam  just arrived 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bam  just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cracker, congratulations.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Evening sunlight.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bam  just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Brise. Loving it. Enjoy


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

New one


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bam  just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats brother, i adore this watch, almost bought one last year but ended buying this...










Regards

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Congrats brother, i adore this watch, almost bought one last year but ended buying this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I love it. It uses the same case as the JLC Polaris and has an in house movement with alarm. The dome crystal is something else too 
Yours is a wonderful choice of course... Haute Horlogerie for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Pepsi ;-)


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Out of curiosity, anyone know the thickness of the sapphire on the new SubC 114060? 
I've searched to no avail and thought not of starting a new thread.


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

4 o'clock . Time for a swim. 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Saturday morning relaxing at home.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend to all


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Raining... Hence the sub


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

No Rolex yet, looking forward to getting one on. Meantime, this cracker will be on the wrist until Mid Week.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Brisman said:


> No Rolex yet, looking forward to getting one on. Meantime, this cracker will be on the wrist until Mid Week.


That's a stunning one D....

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

One more day left on vacation. Photo is from a couple days ago but still wearing this one. I'm going to need a vacation to recover from this vacation.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> No Rolex yet, looking forward to getting one on. Meantime, this cracker will be on the wrist until Mid Week.


That's awesome. New?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's awesome. New?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks, been kicking around for a while, January I think, it's a great watch.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Wearin' Batman tonight for our anniversary dinner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Vintage (c. 1942) IWC. Something a bit more formal for tonight.

[Edit: Ooops! Wrong Forum! o| Sorry, Gentlemen. :-( ]


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

'Scafus Probusia' - Good craftmanship from Schaffhausen :-!


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Just picked up a new Pelagos, the lume along with the watch are both pretty spectacular b-)


----------



## sy4ce (Aug 9, 2011)

Recent acquisition, still on the fence about keeping it. Love the look, but spooked about scratching it!!



Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sy4ce said:


> Recent acquisition, still on the face about keeping it. Love the look, but spooked about scratching it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you love the look then keep it. Scratches happen, not the end of the world. It gives it character and tells a story. Enjoy it!

Congrats btw 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> If you love the look then keep it. Scratches happen, not the end of the world. It gives it character and tells a story. Enjoy it!
> 
> Congrats btw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


It's not only tells a time....it tells a history

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

CMTFR said:


> Vintage (c. 1942) IWC. Something a bit more formal for tonight.
> 
> [Edit: Ooops! Wrong Forum! o| Sorry, Gentlemen. :-( ]


Love this stunning!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Watching the F1 quali from last night and our newish Aussie hope. Great sponsor too.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Love this stunning!


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today&#8230;










Regards

Cesar


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Drinking with Sea-Dweller.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Not exactly the most good looking combination, but it's comfortable


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Sunday fellas


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello from Munich. Nice car


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Hard rain's gonna fall.


----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NL-USA (Jul 4, 2008)

Yesterday evening it was the 16753 and today the 16700.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Couldn't stay away from the Vulcain Cricket very long. That crystal is Domelicious  and alarm just too cool. Love the wrist presence too. Perfect for me. 
I'm going to Greensboro to meet a friend and WIS, I'll also get my Tudor blue sub back 
Have a great Sunday all.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rocking the Daytona in NYC for the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APGuy1 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got my baby back...  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Last day of vacation. In airport waiting for flight home.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got my baby back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I love that watch.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chainring said:


> Man, I love that watch.


It's a stunner that's for sure.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Soak.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you guys! It's so good to have it back. Now I know I need to keep it for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

For some reasons, I just can't stop changing straps....

Have a great week ahead all!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

And huge congrats to Rory for winning The Open Championship. Well done


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Very hot day. 
Playing at the pool with my son.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

end of day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great week!

Back to work



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Happy Monday everyone.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Monday!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm trying a new Heuerville Stewart made with his new honey tan leather and big-hole design. 
I missed this watch and I'm so thankful to have it in the rotation. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quick and dirty photo need to take better ones later. THC on elephant.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight I'm trying a new Heuerville Stewart made with his new honey tan leather and big-hole design.
> I missed this watch and I'm so thankful to have it in the rotation.
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo cool Brice.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Red brick reflections.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

-sent from my iPhone5 using Papatalk-


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still in with the SM300, looking forward to getting the DSSD on the wrist in a couple of days.

Take it easy guys.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

DP, for some reason, sorry guys.


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naimax (May 7, 2008)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

It's Tudor Tuesday guys









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Going back home.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

leicashot said:


>


Niiiiice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

lhanddds said:


> It's Tudor Tuesday guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it when this one pops up, so cool.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

leicashot said:


>


Wow, nice jumper and loom bands. Looking good there, goes well worth the lv.


----------



## micfin (Dec 28, 2011)

Rolex in the sunset


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Love it when this one pops up, so cool.


Thanks, my pleasure


----------



## phrede (Nov 14, 2012)

micfin said:


> Rolex in the sunset


GREAT shot!!

After use in sea-water, equipment must be rinsed:









-via iPhone


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Some straps I'd had made have started rolling in so playing around with combinations. This one grey ostrich leg.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Has been this guy for the past few days


----------



## kioku (Jul 23, 2014)

First post.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

kioku said:


> First post.


Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

kioku said:


> First post.


That's how you do a 1st post!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> Some straps I'd had made have started rolling in so playing around with combinations. This one grey ostrich leg.
> View attachment 1571890


Can you please show the buckles? I'm looking to find a good design for a couple of straps I'd like, thanks.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

kioku said:


> First post.


You could start off much worse than that. Great piece, congratulations and welcome.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mid day upgrade - custom endlinks


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Typhoon No.10 is leaving...


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Can you please show the buckles? I'm looking to find a good design for a couple of straps I'd like, thanks.


It's just a pre-v but it is slightly elongated which gives it a more elegant feel than the standard more squat ones. This strap and buckle from Aaron @ Combat Straps in Montreal.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

I think it says...smoking is bad


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> It's just a pre-v but it is slightly elongated which gives it a more elegant feel than the standard more squat ones. This strap and buckle from Aaron @ Combat Straps in Montreal.
> 
> View attachment 1572414
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Between sets


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1572450
> 
> Between sets


You wear your Sub whilst doing weight training?!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

dainese said:


> You wear your Sub whilst doing weight training?!


Almost always lol







The lights in the gym make for great picture taking


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Something different today 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Are you on the Sky Tree? Fantastic view!



jazzbach said:


>


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Wednesday is D/D Day....


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Tudor BB on jeans strap


























Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

That's right! 
Cloudy sky, but nice view. 
You've been there, too?


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Swap to gym watch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

jazzbach said:


>


Great shot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Something different today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving it Brice. The wristband fits perfectly. Cool


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad to get this back on the wrist for a few days.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking forward to the JLC Dinner tonight in Sydney.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Was stuck in traffic. Still I had a good view.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

This one seems to have got stuck on my wrist 

Have a good day all


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

My son is playing LEGO with some creativity. He names it "Transporting Heavy Metal".


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> My son is playing LEGO with some creativity.
> He names it "Transporting Heavy Metals".
> 
> View attachment 1573366


That's a great excuse.

My son is playing......

Tell the truth, you're the one playing.

Great photo!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> My son is playing LEGO with some creativity. He names it "Transporting Heavy Metal".
> 
> View attachment 1573366


And I thought today kids toys were cheap and nasty, boy how I was wrong. Love it great photo.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


> That's a great excuse.
> 
> My son is playing......
> 
> ...


OK. I confess that it was me who put the Hulk on my son's LEGO boat.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

it's afternoon in some place.....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Luis6 said:


> My son is playing LEGO with some creativity. He names it "Transporting Heavy Metal".
> 
> View attachment 1573366


Does the hulk comes within the package of Lego?

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still with the DSSD, this is my favourite watch, but there are others that are close.

Any idea what's in the background of the pic?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Still with the DSSD, this is my favourite watch, but there are others that are close.
> 
> Any idea what's in the background of the pic?


Colnago Road bike? Unsure of model though


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> Colnago Road bike? Unsure of model though


Spot on mate, it's the wife's CLX 3.0 with Di2.

That was easy!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Spot on mate, it's the wife's CLX 3.0 with Di2.
> 
> That was easy!


I used to be into road biking but gave it up for mountain trails instead!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> I used to be into road biking but gave it up for mountain trails instead!


I gave up Mountain Trails after a couple of wee accidents. Sold the Mountain bike so I couldn't go when asked by my mates, getting older just too nervous.

My wife and I are now the same with the Road Bikes, bike tracks only, we can get a good work out from Toombul to Nudgee Road and back + the circuit near the shopping centre, just do it a few times.

Too many loonies and too many distractions on the roads for me these days.

Edit: Toombul, Nudgee Road reference was for Nick, he knows about this, sorry for making this a local conversation.

Back to, what are you wearing?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I gave up Mountain Trails after a couple of wee accidents. Sold the Mountain bike so I couldn't go when asked by my mates, getting older just too nervous.
> 
> My wife and I are now the same with the Road Bikes, bike tracks only, we can get a good work out from Toombul to Nudgee Road and back + the circuit near the shopping centre, just do it a few times.
> 
> Too many loonies and too many distractions on the roads for me these days.


After doing a few fixie alleycats, I made the decision to try and stay off Brisbane roads. Mountain biking is safer in my eyes!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Back to, what are you wearing?


Aa..white jeans...n a grey henley...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Oops...wrong chat??
Here we go


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Something different today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that cast gold?


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shot


thanks!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

davvman said:


> Is that cast gold?


No. Not a solid gold version. 
But i am loving the watch, rose gold is nice and I usually hate gold in watches. Go figure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Vulcain Cricket on a Drew canvas today. Love that watch! 









Domelicious 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luwe (Oct 28, 2010)

daveenty said:


> Wearing this, but changed it back to it's bracelet an hour or so ago.
> 
> View attachment 734528
> 
> ...


Changing back to bracelet... best decision ever ... a Rolex looks best with a bracelet... IMHO


----------



## Luwe (Oct 28, 2010)

BTW.... I am wearing this one!


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

a late meal with family....as my age plus 1 & i'm getting old.









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Left home this morning with the one of the left, will be going home this afternoon with the one on the right.

well actually I'll be going home with both, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chasecj7 said:


> Left home this morning with the one of the left, will be going home this afternoon with the one on the right.
> 
> well actually I'll be going home with both, but you know what I mean.
> 
> View attachment 1573775


Congrats. Like the blue and love the grey. Seeing them side by side Reinforcers that I prefer the more retro grey version.
I had decided to sell mine this morning to help fund a JLC and now your pic makes me rethink it  what a crazy hobby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats. Like the blue and love the grey. Seeing them side by side Reinforcers that I prefer the more retro grey version.
> I had decided to sell mine this morning to help fund a JLC and now your pic makes me rethink it  what a crazy hobby


That's more or less where I'm at with them. For daily wear I prefer the grey, which is why I made a point of obtaining it first. I do like the blue and think it will be great to mix things up a bit from time to time.

Clearly not the best pic, but at least a quick one of my 'other' three kids ;-)


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally it's Friday....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Following mtb2104 with this heavyweight  Great Friday to all.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, Gentlemen!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love Stewart's straps on the Tudor 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Can't seem to make up my mind...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

oman said:


> a late meal with family....as my age plus 1 & i'm getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My family and friends told me to try Holycow... I'll be there in a couple of days so hopefully will get a chance to try it..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

And here's how it is going to dress its first Friday


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

My first Rolex gets it's inaugural airing.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My old Semaster Chrono 1040
TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

EA-Sport said:


> My family and friends told me to try Holycow... I'll be there in a couple of days so hopefully will get a chance to try it..


Perhaps we can meet up???

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Yesterday night:









Today









Do i like those nato straps?! Heheehe...

Regards

Cesar


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Lume shot

Have a good weekend guys


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sub is getting a lot of love this summer. Happy Friday!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

Acrylic today


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

A little bezel fun

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend fellas


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Saturday is for the grey dial on elephant


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> My old Semaster Chrono 1040
> TGIF
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Brice, you defiantly like your domes(not sure if this one is as extreme as some of your others).


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

kioku said:


> First post.


Welcome, brother, nice piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Sooo photogenic...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

You want green or blue?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Bit of Nando's action today


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Big dawg today. (Well for me anyways)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> You want green or blue?


Would you kindly stop - you are making me want one of these. First trying to move green crystal Millie for the hulk potentially.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

No Rolex today :-d


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

SubC for today/tonight. HAGWE fellas!










Chris.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fmc000 said:


>


That's hot. 
I kept on the Pam on this morning to run errands, appointment and breakfast outside 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sub again today. Have a great Saturday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Waiting for my next flight at DXB...







the duty free actually has the BLNR for about $9,100...


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Going for a drive to see my wife's grandma and grandpa.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I hear crickets 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman today. Happy Sunday fellas


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Now








Later


----------



## suparobg (Nov 2, 2009)

This guy


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Lazy day, in bed nursing a hangover. Third day with same watch - haven't done that in a while


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> Lazy day, in bed nursing a hangover. Third day with same watch - haven't done that in a while


Until ur next rolex that is


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Mixing it up


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

2 liner


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... My 1680 Submariner ... Vintage 1980 ...

*





​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I hear crickets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one [email protected]$$ watch! I love Vulcain watches but have never seen one in person. How do you like it?

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Giving the Sub a day off.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> That is one [email protected]$$ watch! I love Vulcain watches but have never seen one in person. How do you like it?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon


Thank you. It took me a year and half of sitting on the fence and looking to finally pull the trigger and get one BNIB. It's just awesome and well priced IMHO for what you get. Vulcain history and first alarm wristwatch, the case from JLC Polaris and an in house alarm mvt topped with an awesome unique dome crystal. This one is also a LE, only 100 made. I want to grab it everytime I open the watchbox. It's awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

SubC again


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

[QUO TE=jazzbach;8149009]







[/QUOTE]
Sweeeeeet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week to all


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Casual Monday


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

On the way to the airport for a short holiday. The Explorer is becoming a fixture on the wrist 4 days and counting! (Except for a brief 4 hour respite for an Armida that I wore to the store)


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Holidays here


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Sat with my first cuppa of the day before work. Beautiful morning here again in the UK


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you. It took me a year and half of sitting on the fence and looking to finally pull the trigger and get one BNIB. It's just awesome and well priced IMHO for what you get. Vulcain history and first alarm wristwatch, the case from JLC Polaris and an in house alarm mvt topped with an awesome unique dome crystal. This one is also a LE, only 100 made. I want to grab it everytime I open the watchbox. It's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Saw you have the THC on the auction block. Say it isn't so...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful NC morning. Khakis, polo shirt and the sub. Gonna be hot today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

another change


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Trying out my dad's vintage Cellini


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Yellow gold just got back from local RSC...


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Eid Fitr Saeed....to friends who celebrate.
May this occasion be filled with peace and happiness.









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

A stunning sunset last night phone doesn't even begin to do it justice.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to work


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to fire up the grill and make burgers, enjoy a drink... The old Breitling Jupiter Pilot pulls duty tonight  
After 24 years, I still love this thing and decided to try a black Perlon strap on it


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Gym now


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Bring my sub no date and protrek this holiday..










Love the sunset









This morning..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MaleBox said:


> Bring my sub no date and protrek this holiday..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply stunning. Beautiful shots. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> A stunning sunset last night phone doesn't even begin to do it justice.


Another stunning view. Awesome


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Simply stunning. Beautiful shots. Thanks for sharing


Thanks Deepsea_dweller

Another shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

1974 1680


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

MaleBox said:


> Bring my sub no date and protrek this holiday..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have a nice holiday...is it in Bali or Lombok?

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

oman said:


> have a nice holiday...is it in Bali or Lombok?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Hi, thanks

It's Ujung Kulon, Banten

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This as usual.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MaleBox said:


> Hi, thanks
> 
> It's Ujung Kulon, Banten
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just want to say hi to my fellow Indonesians..or at least those who happen to be in Indonesia at the moment.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really love this one and this Heuerville is just perfect for it IMHO


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Different today. Great day fellas


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Haven't sat here for a long time... Good morning all!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

New acquisition Mr. Tom?



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Different today. Great day fellas


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> New acquisition Mr. Tom?


Thanks a lot mtb2104  No it's been awhile. Think last Nov/Dec or so but rarely wearing it. Was a real impulse buy. Saw it and and liked it  It's massive. Real monster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

On to the Pelagos now we are in Padang










My daughter thinks I am crazy taking pics of my watch, I think she is crazy playing the annoying Kim Kardashian game on her iPad. Different strokes for different folks, I guess


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vulcain Wednesday


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

jsj11 said:


> On to the Pelagos now we are in Padang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one day she will understand....

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## levallois (Jul 25, 2013)

Well used and well loved 65 Explorer I on Kevlar strap


----------



## APGuy1 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sitting on my back porch finishing up my essay for entrance into my Master's program! Hoping for the best, and procrastinating a bit taking pics of my BB on a new camo nato...


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

Share with you my unexpectedly found and newly acquired Zenith El Primero Chronomaster Moonphase.

Full story here if you are interested: https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/el-primero-chronomaster-moonphase-4001-movement-1064186.html
By the way, my wife has issued a "No More Watches" warning.:rodekaart


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

This...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue King today. Hope you guys like it. Tomorrow back as usual


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

After setting up the DSSD this way, I do miss it more often


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

go for swimming....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

So I've encountered these two green beasts in the last week.



















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Middle of winter here in Oz.

A chilly 26C (79F) here in Queensland. Brrrr!

Thankfully a bit warmer tomorrow at 28C (82.5F).

That time of the day for me, have a good one guys.


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Having fun time with few WIS 
Lots of Rolexes and other watches


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Changeover


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay for me... Good day Gents


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mikeylacroix said:


>


That's beautiful.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No Rolex today but my Frederique Constant Classics dress watch.

Bracelet from Gunner at @WatchesandBracelets


----------



## levallois (Jul 25, 2013)

Man I love the strap on the Rolex on the left!! Can you share where you got it?


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

levallois said:


> Man I love the strap on the Rolex on the left!! Can you share where you got it?


Hey, yeah its a beauty. I got it from a maker in Norway. A really nice bloke but not a big time maker. Last I spoke to him (asking for more, of course) he said he was quite busy with normal job. I haven't messaged since. Let me send him an email.

The leather is soft and pliable. Smells great and not too thin or thick. It's almost 'furry' on the inside.

Justin.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

Meters 5513


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

1 more day until a 3 week holiday:


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

MaleBox said:


> Having fun time with few WIS
> Lots of Rolexes and other watches


Seeing all those watches in one place put the biggest smile on my face. A super candy shop for adults


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

This one today.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

5513 today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm going back to the awesome Vulcain Cricket still on Drew canvas until I get a proper leather strap for it


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

too hot under the sun, too cold in the train.


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

Pelagos next to my new Ti card case / wallet.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Final it's Friday!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

this to gym now


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MaleBox said:


> Having fun time with few WIS
> Lots of Rolexes and other watches


Awesome


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

going for a diving trip that will be its first dive here in manado


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Haven't posted for quite a while. Just traded my GMT for this:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

bhall41 said:


> Haven't posted for quite a while. Just traded my GMT for this:


Hello, stranger.

Nice new 1680 Sub. although the GMT was a cracker.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah it sure was. But the lure of the sub is strong


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

asonstuf said:


> Seeing all those watches in one place put the biggest smile on my face. A super candy shop for adults





Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome


Thanks guys!!

Here's link to the mini GTG

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1064653



bhall41 said:


> Haven't posted for quite a while. Just traded my GMT for this:


Congrats!!
Wear it in good health


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

MaleBox said:


> Congrats!!
> Wear it in good health


Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Tudor sub on a blue Everest rubber strap for casual Friday  TGIF


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vulcain Wednesday


Please stop posting pictures of this! I can't stand the temptation ;-)


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

At the pool again for swim lessons with the kids this morning.








Will probably wear this to work later. 








Happy Friday!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Please stop posting pictures of this! I can't stand the temptation ;-)


Sorry but that might be a problem ;-)


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I should certainly hope so. That's one gorgeous watch! I hope you get a lot of enjoyment out of it. Wear it (often) in good health.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

A while ago, I remember some members posting their AE's. Today, I decided to break in my newest AE's with my GMT Pepsi.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

6205


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay and those wicked combinations...

Enjoy your Friday Gentlemen...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

riseboi said:


> A while ago, I remember some members posting their AE's. Today, I decided to break in my newest AE's with my GMT Pepsi.


Very nice. Got my AE MacNeil 5's on 
They have a sale at their shoe bank. Ordering two pairs today


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

This is just a pleasure to wear.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very nice. Got my AE MacNeil 5's on
> They have a sale at their shoe bank. Ordering two pairs today


Nice shoes, but that Tudor is a cracker!


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very nice. Got my AE MacNeil 5's on
> They have a sale at their shoe bank. Ordering two pairs today


Nice! I just ordered a matching belt for the blue Neumoks, and I still have different colored pair of Neumoks I haven't worn yet. I'm scared of what I'd might do if I venture over to the shoe bank site.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Lagunatic and his Rolex TT Submariner-Date. Photos shot 8/1/2014.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Terrific weekend fellas. Sunny and hot in Hong Kong. Fine forecast for Sunday too.


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Back on bracelet


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor sub 79090 on Everest again.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

B&R today. It's actually raining a bit today... in San Diego... in August! Loving it!!!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


>


I'm so keen on this one. I'm still saving, enjoy Darby.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Still loving my BLNR I never want to take it off and hardly ever do(except for the occasional photo).


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Monday morning in the east.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Monday morning in the east.


Still Sunday &#8230;
Hot old sun made me mad.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I'm so keen on this one. I'm still saving, enjoy Darby.


Don't let anything get in your way, it's a sweet piece. I'm willing to trade bulk for a bit more uniqueness.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Still loving my BLNR I never want to take it off and hardly ever do(except for the occasional photo).


How you doing with scratches. My clasp is starting to show some wear. Oh well, that's pcls for you.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> How you doing with scratches. My clasp is starting to show some wear. Oh well, that's pcls for you.


I wear mine daily, I'm a technician so it has a hard life. There is definitely light marks all over the bracelet but it doesn't detract from it to much. At first it bothered me but it's not a show piece I bought it to wear. I try not to trash it and I do take it off if I know I'm going to do a job that will damage it. That is part of the reason I want the Sea-Dweller. Though even that will get small marks on it if I owned it. The PCLs are great in my mind even though they scratch easy, they just give the watch enough of a distinction from the pure dive models. In the end I love both types of watch.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

HAGW...


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Enjoy the Sunday!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

I only go with bracelet because the summer is hot and humid here in Taiwan. But inside air-conditioned rooms I immediately want this Zenith on my wrist.


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Morning.. Have a great Sunday folks

Enjoying lazy day with a cup of coffee


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

IKEA-ing


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> IKEA-ing


You'll need the Explorer to get out of that rat maze! Did you get the Swedish Meatballs? They're basically the only reason worth going there


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman Sunday. Enjoy and have a great relaxing day


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Quotron said:


> You'll need the Explorer to get out of that rat maze! Did you get the Swedish Meatballs? They're basically the only reason worth going there


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

12 noon here....12 midnite somewhere....
have a great sunday guys









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love Ikea


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)

http://


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Photo From Friday at work actually.

Have a good week all.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## NA5AR (May 26, 2013)

I'm in lurrvv


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This one...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

sometimes i drink one but today i am wearing it.. (the coke) :-d


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Explorin' a couple of drinks by the pool today...


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

This one.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

GMT Master b-)


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Been neglecting the Pelagos a bit lately


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This Seiko








Ordered some Polywatch last night.


----------



## Komerad (May 14, 2013)

Instagram

Got this timepiece few days ago! Love it!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Real Monday morning.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

The only one I own.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wearing wife's watch with perlon 

Have a great week folks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Monday with coke...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Monday!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Waiting for the suposed launch from rolex&#8230;









Cesar


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The magnet


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

After a couple days with the Pelagos it's back to ol blue


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Wearing Dad's dj... Missed u pap


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> This Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I find that water sanding paper works just as good, start with 600 then finish with 1500 and some finish it of with some aquafresh, cause aquafresh does it all in one mum 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

This my second Rolex. Got it last week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still in love with it.. :-d


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Sunset otw home









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

jazzbach said:


>


Wiiii....bart simpson....a stunner

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

sunset otw home









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pulled out the SubC today for meetings


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Rampelnik (Jan 17, 2013)

BLNR! Have a nice day;-)


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

One of these...:think:


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wearing this Vostok today. It features an all I n house movement and 200m.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Finished off a full pearl stingray I'd been working on this morning, so of course needed a little wrist time to test it out!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to this to go meet a client.


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

This badboy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Miami. See it like a native. b-)


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> One of these...:think:


Nice!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Nice!


Thanks!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The bunny


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back with the all time favorite...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

oman said:


> Wiiii....bart simpson....a stunner
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This one... Cheers


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Time for bed:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vulcain back on oem strap until my new Heuerville leather straps land 
I love this watch and it may just be at the top of my list right now
Sporting my new Allen Edmonds MacNeil wingtips too and they are super comfortable right out of the box


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Evening


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

roknfreewrld said:


> View attachment 1586880


Is that the new BlurJust?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Took the Sub for a walk in the park this afternoon


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Quotron said:


> Is that the new BlurJust?


Distant cousin of the GMT BlurNLR? Lol


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice strap, I like the metal eyelets. I find the one piece nylons more comfortable than the 2-piece NATO style. Where is that one from?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks! It's a Marathon, wayyyy softer than your average NATO, and lower profile too since there are no bulky buckles underneath your wrist. I have a few of them, also I just cut the excess and cauterize them so there's no strap to tuck back in.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Slightly revealing.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

My son's watch and evening read.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

A great one!



Rusty427 said:


> Slightly revealing.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Good morning everyone..


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Holidays are approaching. Already in happy mood  Its Froggy tiime once again


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Slumming it today :-d Aquadive GMT on elephant


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Fishing trip!


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Afternoon.


----------



## fender59 (Aug 3, 2014)

My 1601.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

First outing going to a cool Asian restaurant in the big city(Sydney) tonight. Nice to get out of the country and see our gorgeous city.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Town hall today with the big boss


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

have a great day


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

From another thread..


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

shameless said:


> View attachment 1588789
> have a great day


Beautiful combo! Nice shot too. The warm lighting really warms up the steel of the watch.


----------



## APGuy1 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's a couple of Q&Ds of my first Rolex, the 114060 Sub C. Glad I'm finally able to contribute to this thread.
















I LOVE this watch! Can't stop staring at it. I think it's got the perfect size/proportions/weight, excellent finishing, just the right amount of bling, sweet bezel action, buttery smooth crown. Lume lasts throughout the night. Everything looks, feels, and sounds well executed. So far it's running +1 for the past 12 hrs. I think I'm going to enjoy this one for quite some time. Gotta thank my awesome wife for letting me pull the trigger on this beautiful piece!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

gshock626 said:


> Here's a couple of Q&Ds of my first Rolex, the 114060 Sub C. Glad I'm finally able to contribute to this thread.
> 
> View attachment 1589053
> 
> ...


Great stuff mate, nice choice. I hope the initial buzz lasts for a very long while as I'm sure it will your first Rolex is a special moment. Enjoy cheers.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sri said:


> This one... Cheers


Very nice and very rare those 14k Tudors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> From another thread..


Quite showing off  u are going to make me sell my kidneys online to buy one of those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Great stuff mate, nice choice. I hope the initial buzz lasts for a very long while as I'm sure it will your first Rolex is a special moment. Enjoy cheers.


Thanks Primare!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Fantastic! It just oozes class, style, elegance and quality. Great job!



shameless said:


> View attachment 1588789
> have a great day


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeyRolex


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

It's happy father's day here in Taiwan. 8/8 is pronounced like PAPA in Mandarin.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

I have no idea why it is still on my wrist for 2 consecutive days.. :-d


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Have a nice day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I tried this on tonight (along with Pateks and UN's and IWC) and now I know I'll stick to my subC. 









This was just wow!!


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gave my Sub a break today and wore this Oris.


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wearing this old thing today ;-)

1985 16550 on a Peter Gunny Black Steel strap.

The Manila RSC breathed new life into my watch. Looks like BNIB...


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have been a super busy day... And finally it's over.

Have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## skong4 (Feb 18, 2011)

Batman for today


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


>


Love it, thanks for all the inspiration.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Love it, thanks for all the inspiration.


Sounds like jeepdad wasn't a fan, maybe you ought to check in with him as part of your due diligence.

Removing the divers extension a must.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sounds like jeepdad wasn't a fan, maybe you ought to check in with him as part of your due diligence.
> 
> Removing the divers extension a must.


Yeah read that post it was very interesting from Brice.

I did end up getting the watch maker to remove the divers extension. It sits much better now thanks. I'm glad you encouraged me to go ahead with this one I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Yeah read that post it was very interesting from Brice.
> 
> I did end up getting the watch maker to remove the divers extension. It sits much better now thanks. I'm glad you encouraged me to go ahead with this one I'm really enjoying it.


Oh - I must have missed the incoming, picture. Congrats. Now you need a Daytona and you own the big 3!

I must admit, all these recent hulk pics have started an itch but I need to ignore that one. No more room in the fleet.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Oh - I must have missed the incoming, picture. Congrats. Now you need a Daytona and you own the big 3!


Yeah sorry it was a fairly low key entry. I want to get some time to take some decent pics then I'll post it again. The Daytona is definitely on my to dream list but there will be no more purchases for a long, long while. You have a perfect collection, it's so great to see the pieces that you have(I love your taste). The white dial Daytona is my favourite too(besides the platinum and ceramic version). Cheers Jono.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Yeah sorry it was a fairly low key entry. I want to get some time to take some decent pics then I'll post it again. The Daytona is definitely on my to dream list but there will be no more purchases for a long, long while. You have a perfect collection, it's so great to see the pieces that you have(I love your taste). The white dial Daytona is my favourite too(besides the platinum and ceramic version). Cheers Jono.


Thanks. Well, I've been through quite a few in search of the ones that work for me. I'm pretty settled now but stay tuned. I'm always on the move. For now:


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow that is so impressive(do you have any other watches from other brands?).

Here is a quick snap I took this morning while having a coffee.








In Aus we call this a long black(it's an espresso shot topped with hot water).


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

evening change


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

Waiting for my Rolex to come back today from the RSC via Fedex... can't wait, and I'm in love with the GMT lately.


----------



## APGuy1 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## secrethouse92 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## ewright (May 11, 2011)

Love my beat up SeaDweller


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

ewright said:


> Love my beat up SeaDweller


Now that is cool. I love to see people use their watch as intended as a watch every day every where. Good on you.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Enjoying my newest edition. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo of Lagunatic and my Rolex TT Submariner-Date. Photo shot 8/8/2014


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

darby11 said:


> &#8230;
> I must admit, all these recent hulk pics have started an itch but I need to ignore that one. No more room in the fleet.


Sorry sir, I know this is mainly my fault, but please excuse me for posting another one.  I need something green and refreshing to ease my discomfort of working early on Saturday morning, which is something I am not used to.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Sorry sir, I know this is mainly my fault, but please excuse me for posting another one.  I need something green and refreshing to ease my discomfort of working early on Saturday morning, which is something I am not used to.


Yes, you are the main culprit - nice watch man


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Good morning...have a nice weekend.









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend fellas


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

oman said:


> Good morning...have a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Now that is cool. I love to see people use their watch as intended as a watch every day every where. Good on you.


Gorgeous watch


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys.


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Thumbs up!!! And it is not "Beat up"... just worn well. 


ewright said:


> Love my beat up SeaDweller


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeyRolex

mikeyRolex


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeyRolex


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


>


I really like your pic


----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

One for me, and one for the Mrs:


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeyRolex


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Every time I strap it on I like it just a little bit more...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switcharoo for lunch with family and friends


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switcharoo for lunch with family and friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Loving this and it's actually growing on me. I'm really glad I didn't end up getting the SubC date as it very similar to my GMT where the SDc has a very distinct feel.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Loving this and it's actually growing on me. I'm really glad I didn't end up getting the SubC date as it very similar to my GMT where the SDc has a very distinct feel.


Very distinct yes, probably cause its so heavy hahaha. But still an awesome watch. Comgrats


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

watchdaddy1 said:


>


Nice chops oh and nice watch


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

cfw said:


> Nice chops oh and nice watch


Thanks but how do u know I have chops 

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

cfw said:


> Very distinct yes, probably cause its so heavy hahaha. But still an awesome watch. Comgrats


I know your only teasing but that is the amazing thing about this watch once sized properly the weight virtually disappears. Besides the watch is only marginally heavier than the Pelagos which is Ti and I'm pretty sure but have to check it's the same weight or lighter than my IWC pilots chrono 3717 which does feel heavy at times.







I believe the scales to be slightly out but only a few grams, indicating on the heavy side so take off 4-5 grams.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Loving this and it's actually growing on me. I'm really glad I didn't end up getting the SubC date as it very similar to my GMT where the SDc has a very distinct feel.


Good call. The sub would have indeed be too similar. Congrats


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

I have WDD

mikeyRolex

mikeyRolex


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Loving this and it's actually growing on me. I'm really glad I didn't end up getting the SubC date as it very similar to my GMT where the SDc has a very distinct feel.


So sorry I have missed that one . Huge congrats. Enjoy and wear it in good health. Geeat desission . Looks fantastic. Classy all the way. I will join in later this year. Enjoy


----------



## Archer1925 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Changeover for lunch

mikeyRolex


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

On her wrist








mikeyRolex


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> So sorry I have missed that one . Huge congrats. Enjoy and wear it in good health. Geeat desission . Looks fantastic. Classy all the way. I will join in later this year. Enjoy


Couldn't recommend it more highly. It really defies it's size, so comfortable. I'm really looking forward to go back to Hong Kong next year. My wife and I loved it, and are keen to see more.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Trip to the outlying last week. Leaving Hong Kong's skyline behind. Happy Sunday to everyone.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tried out the Ranger... The dial just looks big in comparison to 114060... But lug to lug is quite comparable...

Should I or should I not?! Hmmmmm


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Tried out the Ranger... The dial just looks big in comparison to 114060... But lug to lug is quite comparable...
> 
> Should I or should I not?! Hmmmmm


Do you have a picture of them side by side dials up by chance?


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I know your only teasing but that is the amazing thing about this watch once sized properly the weight virtually disappears. Besides the watch is only marginally heavier than the Pelagos which is Ti and I'm pretty sure but have to check it's the same weight or lighter than my IWC pilots chrono 3717 which does feel heavy at times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If u didn't post pics I wouldn't have believed u  but yes the Sea Dweller is a stunning piece of metal and I'll take it hands down out of all Rolexes current and non current watches, even above that Palegos's amazing bracelets. 
Congrats on both


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

lunch time....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

chasecj7 said:


> Do you have a picture of them side by side dials up by chance?


Apologies... I forgot such important aspect of comparison... Overwhelmed with excitement.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Trip to the outlying last week. Leaving Hong Kong's skyline behind. Happy Sunday to everyone.


Such a clear sky wow. It's funny but the whole time we were there it reminded me somewhat of Hawaii. Before we go back I'll contact you again for some insider tips. Cheers


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeyRolex


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Such a clear sky wow. It's funny but the whole time we were there it reminded me somewhat of Hawaii. Before we go back I'll contact you again for some insider tips. Cheers


Please do  and pls send me PM in advance. Surely will try my best . For every visitor Hong Kong hardly disappoints. with all its facet


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

And the weekend draws to an end...










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)

Q: What Rolex are you wearing today?
A: My Rolex Explorer 11470


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

dainese said:


> And the weekend draws to an end...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you drop the black bay?

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Apologies... I forgot such important aspect of comparison... Overwhelmed with excitement.


No worries, I only ask because while I could very easily swing by my local AD for some reason I tend to not leave there empty wristed so safer for me to do my comparisons from the safety of my laptop


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

oman said:


> where did you drop the black bay?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Sorry?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Took the DSSD off, replaced it with something similar in size and weight.

I'm really liking this Omega POC with the Rubber and Deployant I bought for it.

Still have the bracelet, but I reckon this is the way to go.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Think i may regret this. Im selling my 16700 for a Sub C. Maybe i should keep it and get the Sub later...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

christre said:


> Think i may regret this. Im selling my 16700 for a Sub C. Maybe i should keep it and get the Sub later...


I think so.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

chasecj7 said:


> No worries, I only ask because while I could very easily swing by my local AD for some reason I tend to not leave there empty wristed so safer for me to do my comparisons from the safety of my laptop


I know exactly what you mean... As this one followed me home


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> I know exactly what you mean... As this one followed me home


This is so cool, one of my favourites. Great choice, I love the short minute hand, it's a real special piece holds its own very nicely. Enjoy huge thumbs up.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I think so.


Starting to think that selling will be a bad idea and this one will be missed. I somehow think with my 7.5 inch wrists i need the chunkier Sub C but the more i wear the GMT the less i want to sell it.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

christre said:


> Starting to think that selling will be a bad idea and this one will be missed. I somehow think with my 7.5 inch wrists i need the chunkier Sub C but the more i wear the GMT the less i want to sell it.


Just keep both they are different enough to enjoy them as separate entities. Good luck and congrats on whatever you decide.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Just keep both they are different enough to enjoy them as separate entities. Good luck and congrats on whatever you decide.


Yeah, its easy to sell the GMT and get the Sub straight away but think its best to keep it and get the Sub a bit later.
Cheers Mate.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> This is so cool, one of my favourites. Great choice, I love the short minute hand, it's a real special piece holds its own very nicely. Enjoy huge thumbs up.


Thanks 
First encounter with 214270 wasn't pleasant... So I chose 216570 instead..

But once I acquired the sub, things took a turn... I prefer smaller pieces though I still own bigger ones

That's the reason I didn't go for the Ranger... It felt big, almost 44-ish, though all other aspects of it were so darn sexy... The brushed finish... The domed crystal... And the LUG HOLES!

By the way I tried 2 SD4000 in 2 different ADs... It felt good and I am sure you are enjoying yours


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

christre said:


> Yeah, its easy to sell the GMT and get the Sub straight away but think its best to keep it and get the Sub a bit later.
> Cheers Mate.


This is what I would do.

I made the mistake of selling my GMT to get another watch, a regretful decision.
A GMT is now at the top of my list.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Thanks
> First encounter with 214270 wasn't pleasant... So I chose 216570 instead..
> 
> But once I acquired the sub, things took a turn... I prefer smaller pieces though I still own bigger ones
> ...


Yeah to me something is off about the ranger. Every time I see it I can't help but think of the model explorer you just bought and think this is what it should look like. I know there is a price difference and the Tudors are so cool with the actual references to the original rangers but I just love the total look of yours perfect in my mind.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Brisman said:


> This is what I would do.
> 
> I made the mistake of selling my GMT to get another watch, a regretful decision.
> A GMT is now at the top of my list.


My trouble is impatience... If i want something i need it right away (im like a kid so gotta grow up haha) so selling the GMT was the easy answer. Its been a great watch, never let me down so i think its a mistake to sell it and like you im sure i'll regret letting it go. Plus, ive yet to see in the flesh or try on the Sub C so i think im being hasty in wanting to replace the GMT.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

You're da man! Went to try a Tudor ranger, and went away with a Rolex Explorer!



mtb2104 said:


> I know exactly what you mean... As this one followed me home


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

christre said:


> My trouble is impatience... If i want something i need it right away (im like a kid so gotta grow up haha) so selling the GMT was the easy answer. Its been a great watch, never let me down so i think its a mistake to sell it and like you im sure i'll regret letting it go. Plus, ive yet to see in the flesh or try on the Sub C so i think im being hasty in wanting to replace the GMT.


How about going for a BLNR? Same GMT function with a new look.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

christre said:


> My trouble is impatience... If i want something i need it right away (im like a kid so gotta grow up haha) so selling the GMT was the easy answer. Its been a great watch, never let me down so i think its a mistake to sell it and like you im sure i'll regret letting it go. Plus, ive yet to see in the flesh or try on the Sub C so i think im being hasty in wanting to replace the GMT.


This sounds familiar.
I used to be impatient, probably still am. The main reason for selling was impatience and wanting another watch.
There's probably 4 or 5 watches that I've previously owned but sold and now back on my list.
No one can tell you what to do but I suggest you take your time.
A GMT watch is a mighty fine watch to part with.
If you can afford to wait, I would. 
If your a one watch person well.....


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Brisman said:


> This sounds familiar.
> I used to be impatient, probably still am. The main reason for selling was impatience and wanting another watch.
> There's probably 4 or 5 watches that I've previously owned but sold and now back on my list.
> No one can tell you what to do but I suggest you take your time.
> ...


Ive had in the past up to 20 watches all of differing values. Ive got the collection down to 4 now but there's always been that itch to get a brand spanking new Rolex. Ive always bought pre-owned Rolex'es and now feel i need a new one just to say in the future ive had it from new and all the history with the watch is all down to me.
Im temped to go down the one watch owner route,,,, ive a manual job so its always a G-Shock type of watch for work and a good one for weekend and holidays. I think a brand new Sub would scratch the new Rolex itch and would be great if i was to go the one watch only path but i cant see that happening.
We sound very similar,,, Ive had 3 Tudor Subs, sold 2 and still have 1. Ive had 2 Speedmaster pro's, none at present and ive just sold my 2nd X-33. Damn this hobby hahaha.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> How about going for a BLNR? Same GMT function with a new look.


They're beautiful watches but one of the reasons im thinking of selling the GMT is because i never use the GMT function. I dont travel and when i go away for holidays theres never that much of a time difference, usually 1-4 hours difference so easy to work out without needing it on a watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I do understand, a brand new Sub would be fantastic.
A hard decision.
Tudor Subs! I love them, I've had four, none at the moment. I need to get another.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I do understand, a brand new Sub would be fantastic.
> A hard decision.
> Tudor Subs! I love them, I've had four, none at the moment. I need to get another.


Oh dear, i said we sound familiar,, it sound like your'e worse than me hahaha.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

A typhoon is coming.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> On her wrist
> View attachment 1591644
> 
> 
> mikeyRolex


That's stunning. I contemplated getting one then having the cyclop removed and polished links brushed.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

christre said:


> Ive had in the past up to 20 watches all of differing values. Ive got the collection down to 4 now but there's always been that itch to get a brand spanking new Rolex. Ive always bought pre-owned Rolex'es and now feel i need a new one just to say in the future ive had it from new and all the history with the watch is all down to me.
> Im temped to go down the one watch owner route,,,, ive a manual job so its always a G-Shock type of watch for work and a good one for weekend and holidays. I think a brand new Sub would scratch the new Rolex itch and would be great if i was to go the one watch only path but i cant see that happening.
> We sound very similar,,, Ive had 3 Tudor Subs, sold 2 and still have 1. Ive had 2 Speedmaster pro's, none at present and ive just sold my 2nd X-33. Damn this hobby hahaha.


This all sounds oh so familiar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nobody Move said:


> Q: What Rolex are you wearing today?
> A: My Rolex Explorer 11470
> View attachment 1591765


Beautiful


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cfw said:


> If u didn't post pics I wouldn't have believed u  but yes the Sea Dweller is a stunning piece of metal and I'll take it hands down out of all Rolexes current and non current watches, even above that Palegos's amazing bracelets.
> Congrats on both


Well it makes sense. The Pelagos is a larger (wider, thicker) watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Tried out the Ranger... The dial just looks big in comparison to 114060... But lug to lug is quite comparable...
> 
> Should I or should I not?! Hmmmmm


So how did you feel about the ranger beyond the size? Aesthetics? Quality and finish? Another WIS on a different forum had gone to the AD with the firm intent to buy it and once he saw it in the metal and in his wrist he was disappointed and walked away. 
I think it looks good on photos except the bracelet, it looks better on the nylon strap to me. I went to the AD to try it on but they didn't have it :-(


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> So how did you feel about the ranger beyond the size? Aesthetics? Quality and finish? Another WIS on a different forum had gone to the AD with the firm intent to buy it and once he saw it in the metal and in his wrist he was disappointed and walked away.
> I think it looks good on photos except the bracelet, it looks better on the nylon strap to me. I went to the AD to try it on but they didn't have it :-(


I love the finish and quality... attention to detail is awesome
Take the crown tube for example... even though it is only rated 150m, i am sure it can go up to 300m without much issue.... the number of threads and the size of the crown reminds me of Tunas (whereas on the 214270 and 216570, there are minimal threads)... of course that rose on the crown looks very handsome

I guess different people will definitely have different expectations, but you had Pelagos before, and you should know what I mean 

The bracelet actually looks good... but I guess the thin bezel somehow enlarges everything, even the "vintage feel"

I know I posted the watch wrapped up, but I did play with one on leather that is naked... so overall I really loved it, but it was just too big for my current preference


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> You're da man! Went to try a Tudor ranger, and went away with a Rolex Explorer!


Supports my argument perfectly! LOL
I need to go there and bring some watches for insurance appraisal one of these days. Actually I was supposed to drop them off last week. Maybe I should leave my wallet at home that day!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

chasecj7 said:


> Supports my argument perfectly! LOL
> I need to go there and bring some watches for insurance appraisal one of these days. Actually I was supposed to drop them off last week. Maybe I should leave my wallet at home that day!


you don't need the whole wallet... you just need 1 card


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chasecj7 said:


> Supports my argument perfectly! LOL
> I need to go there and bring some watches for insurance appraisal one of these days. Actually I was supposed to drop them off last week. Maybe I should leave my wallet at home that day!


So your AD gives you great discounts? That you won't consider buying from other parties?
My AD gave me poor quotes even after negotiating and then add 8% taxes and it's no deal. :-(


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

today is Rolex free day.. b-)


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Enjoying the Deepsea on Sunday hoping to have a beer after taking care of some house chores.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> you don't need the whole wallet... you just need 1 card


Psst at you're not helping! 



Jeep99dad said:


> So your AD gives you great discounts? That you won't consider buying from other parties?
> My AD gave me poor quotes even after negotiating and then add 8% taxes and it's no deal. :-(


Not sure I'd call it great discounts, but the one AD I favor does alright. Biggest thing is they list the US MSRP in Canadian dollars so buying at par, it fluctuates but right now that's anywhere from 8-10% depending on what exchange rate you get. They will pretty much always eat the tax (5% here), and can usually negotiate a bit more off depending on the piece. Keeps me loyal and going back. Basically works out I can get say a brand new Tudor there for what it would cost me in exchange, shipping, customs, duties etc for the same used piece from the states. No brainer a lot of the time, obviously there are exceptions.

A lot of the other AD's in town won't discount worth a darn.


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just made my first high end diver purchase


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

A typhoon is gone. So it'll be a hot day.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Soak.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Which is a sign of more things to come, if you keep browsing this thread...

Congratulations on this great one!



shadow102 said:


> Just made my first high end diver purchase


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

It's Monday, and I need something with a Friday characteristic to cheer me up.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

First day at work with the SDc.









Any Sea-Dweller(all models) owners are you ever worried about chipping the crystal with it sitting higher than the bezel? I really want to enjoy this piece as a daily wearer as a technician, am I just being paranoid?


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's stunning. I contemplated getting one then having the cyclop removed and polished links brushed.


for yourself or the lady? 

i think she would like the PCL no?

but I think if u do that with a blue dial-ed YM it would look downright slick


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Current watch (SubC) and next one (BLNR)..


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Brand new week. Enjoy it ny friends


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

and tim hortons.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


>


Stunning mate, great photo.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

After about a month and a half on the isofrane, needed a change in look:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Some really awesome watches!!

Pam for me today


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> First day at work with the SDc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never worried about it. 
My 16600 is a daily wearer. 
No problem.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeyRolex


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

darby11 said:


>


Gets more awesome by the minute. Happy with it?


----------



## Spilly714 (Aug 11, 2014)

First post and first Rolex here


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

After few moths at the assistance to have the crown that moves the internal bezel changed, got it back today..... Man, i forgot how nice this watch is!










Regards

Cesar


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Spilly714 said:


> First post and first Rolex here
> View attachment 1593130


Wow nice start, welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

darby11 said:


>


This is by far my dream watch. I am afraid if I bought one of these I would never wear my other watches.

Very nice.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Goin2drt said:


> This is by far my dream watch. I am afraid if I bought one of these I would never wear my other watches.
> 
> Very nice.


It's definitely beautiful, darby has a lot the best modern sports Rolex pieces.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I have the rest of the week off after today, looking forward to it.

Still wearing the Omega.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> I have the rest of the week off after today, looking forward to it.
> 
> Still wearing the Omega.


Have a great week off.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Bracelet restored by Michael Young

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Really enjoying this, I think it will be a long term regular feature.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

asonstuf said:


> Gets more awesome by the minute. Happy with it?


Very happy with it. Seems legible enough for me. I'm trying to get perfect fit with the links / micro adjust and it's kind of a tweener for me to be honest. I wear it for work mostly and it's one of my dressier watches which I like.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Goin2drt said:


> This is by far my dream watch. I am afraid if I bought one of these I would never wear my other watches.
> 
> Very nice.


It immediately earned a solid spot in rotation and it's a looker for sure. Certainly no need for another chrono with this badboy. Also, if I wore everyday than maybe I'd prefer to stuff the date in there, but in rotation it's kind of nice to have at least one, set and forget.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning all!










Indoor lighting make the watch look boring...


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all, but I'll swap you for my Pelagos if you like? HaHa


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Not at all, but I'll swap you for my Pelagos if you like? HaHa


haha thanks mate! 

My Pelagos is sitting in the box, just like a mushroom, waiting for the lume to age


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Keep the Friday mood going today.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Have a great day everyone..


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

This watch is pretty awesome.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman today 


















Great day fellas and congrats to Rory's PGA Championship title. Mickelson came so close. Next time its Fowler's


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Tea time


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

While I dream of those SS white dial daytonas:


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

SubC!


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

Tudor Tuesday


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

andygray8 said:


> Tudor Tuesday


I forgot how nice the gold was on this watch, great shot.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

It's tough not to grab this one


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> It's tough not to grab this one


Indeed!! One of my favorite modern Rolex


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

darby11 said:


> It's tough not to grab this one


Bragger! All seriousness that is awesome. I want one so bad.


----------



## sweetsdream (Apr 25, 2012)

Just picked this up at my local AD. Not even sure if all the stickers are off yet.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

I am starting out with my gorgeous new SubC...









...then switching to my sexy new addition, the Nassau...









Have a great day everyone!


----------



## stillarook (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

sweetsdream said:


> Just picked this up at my local AD. Not even sure if all the stickers are off yet.


You will probably keep finding stickers for days to come, it's part of the fun. Enjoy, it looks tops.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

gshock626 said:


> I am starting out with my gorgeous new SubC...
> 
> View attachment 1594408
> 
> ...


Love both, well done


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Morning all, once in a blue moon I post a picture here ...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

darby11 said:


> Love both, well done


Thanks!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Something needs to be done fast today. Let's gear up with Daytona spirit.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Trying to find something that does NOT look good on this little guy... Quite hard I say


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Raven Deep Tech


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back with a coke..


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Vintage DJ after a relume job.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

nolanz14 said:


>


Looks good!
Maybe I'll have to try mine off the bracelet at some point too. I'm a strap fiend and change them more often than underwear, but the Pelagos is the one piece I've never even had he bracelet off of.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

BLing said:


> back with a coke..


Very nice, hopefully this will be my next one.

Should't have got rid of the one I used to own.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> Looks good!
> Maybe I'll have to try mine off the bracelet at some point too. I'm a strap fiend and change them more often than underwear, but the Pelagos is the one piece I've never even had he bracelet off of.


Is that a Bas & Lokes strap? Sorry that is directed to the OP.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Totally smitten by this, it's been a real slow burner but my hearts now on fire for it(I know it sounds weird and a bit creepy but if anyone would understand it would be you fellow WUS's).


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

I love SEA-DWELLER, too.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

I just want you to see the colour of this dial against the black of the bezel insert. Looks almost brown I love it.


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Back to Rolex today...









Have a great day...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Allow me to get in on this


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Allow me to get in on this


Very cool shot love it.


----------



## APGuy1 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Rotation is getting longer, still with the POC.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Is that a Bas & Lokes strap? Sorry that is directed to the OP.


Yes it is. They make high quality straps. I've had a lot and they are my favorite.

I'm not much of a bracelet guy and the Pelagos looks great on straps and natos. I've had it on nato all summer until the other day.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeyRolex


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

Again....


----------



## lherba (Apr 8, 2014)

Se ven Muy Pocos Como Este.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Still this.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

lherba said:


> Se ven Muy Pocos Como Este.


Not sure what you said, but love the watch!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Still this.


Hey, easy on that crown.


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> Regards
> 
> Cesar


You're allowed to bring your personal cell phone on the floor?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Perlon? Why not!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Have a nice DAY, guys.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just came in the mail today. 1980 GMT Master. Yippee!!!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Congratulations! The watch looks to be in very good condition.


JonS1967 said:


> Just came in the mail today. 1980 GMT Master. Yippee!!!
> View attachment 1595920


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Breakfast??


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

JonS1967 said:


> Just came in the mail today. 1980 GMT Master. Yippee!!!
> View attachment 1595920


Congrats!! 
Wear it in good health


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Panerai tonight


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

ready for today..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Quotron said:


> You're allowed to bring your personal cell phone on the floor?


On our floor no cell calls allowed but folks bring their cells


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

BAM


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Have a great day.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> Congratulations! The watch looks to be in very good condition.


Thanks, Luis! I just love the matte dial and patina on the indices. 
Cheers, Jon


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Getting this ready to give back to my father in law. It's amazing what some polish can do.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeyRolex


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

MaleBox said:


> Breakfast??


Sarapan telor rebus 1/2 mateng?

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## secrethouse92 (Dec 20, 2012)

Tokyo
Asakusa Temple








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

At the gate of a shrine in Tokyo.


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

oman said:


> Sarapan telor rebus 1/2 mateng?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Yeap.. And some "gorengan"


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

MaleBox said:


> Yeap.. And some "gorengan"


Haha mana ni?

mikeyRolex


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

I can smell the weekend...

Also looking forward to a little social get together on Friday with the Sydney watch family I've grouped and set up..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

dainese said:


> I can smell the weekend...
> 
> Also looking forward to a little social get together on Friday with the Sydney watch family I've grouped and set up..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Sounds like fun have a great time and a great weekend when it arrives.


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

mikeylacroix said:


> Haha mana ni?
> 
> mikeyRolex


Mikey.. You speak bahasa?


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Sounds like fun have a great time and a great weekend when it arrives.


Thanks mate! You should join us next time...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

MaleBox said:


> Mikey.. You speak bahasa?


Boleh faham boleh cakap. Tapi versi melayu..bukan indo 

mikeyRolex


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm going big dog. Yes, she fits under the sleeve.


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

mikeylacroix said:


> Boleh faham boleh cakap. Tapi versi melayu..bukan indo
> 
> mikeyRolex


Ic... Well kalau ada ke Jakarta boleh kontek. 
Who knows we can arrange a small GTG with some local WIS


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC Thursday


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

MaleBox said:


> Ic... Well kalau ada ke Jakarta boleh kontek.
> Who knows we can arrange a small GTG with some local WIS


small GTG & some "gorengan"..

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Evening change

mikeyRolex


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

MaleBox said:


> Ic... Well kalau ada ke Jakarta boleh kontek.
> Who knows we can arrange a small GTG with some local WIS


kalau ada GTG di jakarta kontekan ya 

and here is the mandatory pic









taken in bandung earlier today


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Quotron said:


> You're allowed to bring your personal cell phone on the floor?


No, i wasnt suposed to bring it hahaha..... Anyway, this is not a celphone it's an electronic device that take pictures and access the internet, then i can make my defense in a court hahaha....

Today









Cesar


----------



## tetsujin79 (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor submariner, same watch I had for 20 years


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

How could I resist.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> I'm going big dog. Yes, she fits under the sleeve.


I'm glad to see you wearing this one again(well you're not actually wearing it), nice shot.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Which hrv today. A bunch of meetings and a long lunch. I think we better go with the SDc just to be safe.







plus the time is wrong on the tudor there.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Tudor submariner, same watch I had for 20 years


That is beautiful, I love hearing stories like this I hope I can say the same thing about some of my collection in 20 years, congrats.


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Couldn't wait for another day off so I could put this back on. I am liking this so much I am already starting to save for a future tudor purchase.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Which hrv today. A bunch of meetings and a long lunch. I think we better go with the SDc just to be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um. No contest. The right.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> That is beautiful, I love hearing stories like this I hope I can say the same thing about some of my collection in 20 years, congrats.


Thanks dude!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Bond? Not too bad. 

Finally it's Friday!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Trusty explorer


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeyRolex

mikeyRolex


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

aquatimer's time...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well Team Black tonight


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Bond? Not too bad.
> 
> Finally it's Friday!


This looks fantastic! What a beautiful watch.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to this tonight. Didn't want any jealousy in the watch box.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Bond? Not too bad.
> 
> Finally it's Friday!


Wow, that strap looks better on the Explorer than the Sub's dare I say it.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

With my old Sea-Dweller.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

A little bit of Camille Fournet Ostrich on a Friday night. I'm loving this combo I just haven't been wearing it because of the SDc, but it was calling to me today. Have a great week end all.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Navitimer LE.

You can get some good reflections off those hands.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
Blue sub on Everest band for casual Friday


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Root beer on 1-piece natural shell cordovan NATO from Hodinkee today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

evening change


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

Chronautic, type of day


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

no tudor/rolex today for me


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Not rollie today&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

What can I say, I have a thing for tudor

Heritage Ranger today


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Navitimer LE.
> 
> You can get some good reflections off those hands.


Love the mesh strap


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Out and about. I am rollin with my Rolex.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Quick change to an oyster


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Off to interview for a promotion and wearing my newly acquired Tudor Submariner... Hopefully it brings good luck.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MPREZYA said:


> Off to interview for a promotion and wearing my newly acquired Tudor Submariner... Hopefully it brings good luck.


All the best for the interview, hope it works out well for you.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

No Rolex today, but it's still Rolex-ish.

HAGW!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This for the weekend.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Team black tonight to kick off the weekend.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Team black tonight to kick off the weekend.


Hi Brice, are the dots on the dial reference points for something or artistic? Nice one.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Wet morning..


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Loving having a Sub back in the lineup b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend to all


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to this for a quiet evening at home.


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)

Switched to leather for my 23010


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Vintage Bond? Decent I say.


----------



## Bob Volkmer (Aug 14, 2011)

My new toy. Dull overcast day can
t wait for some sunshine.


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

switched to the fabric strap just now. very comfortable


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bob Volkmer said:


> My new toy. Dull overcast day can
> t wait for some sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 1598552


Very cool, i hope you enjoy it. I'm looking forward to seeing some sunshine pics.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Bob Volkmer said:


> My new toy. Dull overcast day can
> t wait for some sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 1598552


Nice!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Team black tonight to kick off the weekend.


Love it. Are these now available? Or did you get it from NYC / sfo? I feel all wis are compelled to purchase. My issue is - will it be too delicate as I'd want to use it as a beater. Not sure it fits that purpose.


----------



## oyster (Feb 8, 2006)

Can´t decide


----------



## JimmyVai (Jul 22, 2012)

Really loving my Tudor Ranger.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

coke for weekend..


----------



## floridaBMW (Apr 4, 2011)

114060

Ken


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

adisurya said:


> switched to the fabric strap just now. very comfortable


That's a killer combo. So much nicer than the red one for me


----------



## Davidoff (Oct 26, 2008)

Today, as usual, 114270.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Love this


secrethouse92 said:


> Tokyo
> Asakusa Temple
> View attachment 1596321
> 
> ...


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sub, down on campus today


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

For a rainy day in Sydney.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

This for an evening out


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Good morning, guys


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Told you it was rainy


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Leisure day & Beach time. Enjoy the Sunday fellas . Rolex later the evening


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Son was unwell... Just a quick trip to the clinic


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Saturday night.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

dainese said:


> Saturday night.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


How was the watch meeting?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

adisurya said:


> kalau ada GTG di jakarta kontekan ya
> 
> and here is the mandatory pic
> 
> ...


Noted!!

4th day...


















Have a great weekend guys...!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> How was the watch meeting?


Great night! I don't want to pollute this thread too much with photos though..


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

It's Sunday, but I've been working.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)

Its time for GMT ....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

... Relaxing and watching the Premiee League


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

First time wearing a nato on any watch. Don't really care for the nato it came with so I put my own on.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

mtb2104 said:


> Son was unwell... Just a quick trip to the clinic


Get well soon for your son...

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1599689
> View attachment 1599691


Nice duo. I need another 16570


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> ... Relaxing and watching the Premiee League


Gotta say, looked at the screen cap and thought (was hoping) it was lacrosse.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Now that I'm done organizing the garage, the beater comes off and the GMT will close out the day with me. Have a great day!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Imitrex said:


>


I thought that was a dark blue Pelagos for a second there, nice one.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Go with Submariner.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Go with Submariner.


What a gorgeous watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

On this one to start the week..


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good old thick Zulu for a rough Monday..


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Fifty


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week fellas


----------



## profzhu (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

profzhu said:


> View attachment 1600483


That's super hot


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Have a good week.


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

Have a good week everyone. Ordering some more Nato straps today for this. Only had it 4 days - in love....


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Back to work










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

My wife's Lady Datejust 178344, 31mm with mother of pearl dial. By the way, it has been officially confirmed that ROLEX Taiwan has a 3% price increase on 9 stainless steel models, effective today.:-( Those models include variations of Milgauss, Daytona, Submariner, Sea-Dweller and GMT Master. If I remembered it correctly, it's the second price increase in the past 12 month.:-|


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking off the work week with that awesome subC. 
Have a great week everyone 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> At a gorgeous watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

My really First Rolex (besides one i bought for my wife)...........
No wonder why Sub is an iconic for Rolex, why many people loves this model


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Starting the week&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## oyster (Feb 8, 2006)

my new DS blue and some assembly set ;-)





[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Not on my wrist, obviously, but still a Rolex...








My SubC with the Rolex clock in the background..


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It's my first post "in here"....With my Brand New "Pelagos"!!!
*

















*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Back to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love seeing that one darby, though it does make me miss mine even more. It's still at the RSC I can't wait till it's back on my wrist.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

oyster said:


> my new DS blue and some assembly set ;-)


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
Congratulations, it's a really exciting piece to see from Rolex, it bucks the trend a little, Enjoy.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

garydusa said:


> *It's my first post "in here"....With my Brand New "Pelagos"!!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool, I hope you enjoy that beauty, and welcome along.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Three Tudors, but first 'Rolex'








Gary: enjoy that Pelagos. Mine has become the defacto watch I grab when I can't decide what to wear.


----------



## oyster (Feb 8, 2006)

[/QUOTE]
Congratulations, it's a really exciting piece to see from Rolex, it bucks the trend a little, Enjoy.[/QUOTE]

thanks !


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> Three Tudors, but first 'Rolex'
> View attachment 1601398
> 
> 
> Gary: enjoy that Pelagos. Mine has become the defacto watch I grab when I can't decide what to wear.


That's a fantastic first Rolex, big congrats. For me the Tudor was a bad move(for my back pocket) cause all it did was make me want a Rolex more(I'm not saying that the Tudors are bad they just made me more aware of Rolex as a brand). Wear it well.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Love seeing that one darby, though it does make me miss mine even more. It's still at the RSC I can't wait till it's back on my wrist.


That's what the sdc is for. What's wrong with it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rob Roberts said:


> View attachment 1601523


Happy days indeed!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chasecj7 said:


> Three Tudors, but first 'Rolex'
> View attachment 1601398
> 
> 
> Gary: enjoy that Pelagos. Mine has become the defacto watch I grab when I can't decide what to wear.


Holy merde!! You are on a roll!! Congrats!! What's next? An AP or Patek next week?? 
It's stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Morning sun shines upon an oak.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Wearing the Tudor Submariner on a new vintage leather camo strap.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this combo


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Holy merde!! You are on a roll!! Congrats!! What's next? An AP or Patek next week??
> It's stunning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


:-d

I traded the Pam. Was a bit too much wrist presence for me.
Wanted one of these since the 42mm model first came out. It was time, and a good move for me.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Back to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

so this is what folks did in the past eh...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> That's what the sdc is for. What's wrong with it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm just waiting on a replacement bezel insert, there was a small imperfection in the ceramic. They will only do a swap the RSC can't even order the part without the original going back to Rolex Switzerland.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Back on the gmt-master II


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Second day back at work with my 16220...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This one...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Iwc for today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Afternoon off for a dip and a drink with the expii


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

You know how I said the Pelagos was the piece I defaulted to when I couldn't decide what to wear? Somehow I don't think I'll be having that problem anymore!


----------



## khaled_ (Aug 15, 2014)

One day gone with my beautiful DJII


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi, your Blackbay looks amazing on that strap... can I ask where I can buy that strap? Many thanks...



CMTFR said:


> Have a great day!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

chasecj7 said:


> You know how I said the Pelagos was the piece I defaulted to when I couldn't decide what to wear?
> somehow I don't think I'll having that problem anymore!
> View attachment 1602484


smart man - right move!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Sri said:


> Hi, your Blackbay looks amazing on that strap... can I ask where I can buy that strap? Many thanks...


Hi, Sri

Thanks. The strap is from Hirsch, model Grand Duke. I believe they're widely available, but I got mine here:

WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch Bands From Hirsch and Marcco, Austria - WATCHBANDCENTER.COM


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

darby11 said:


> smart man - right move!


Oh I still have the Pelagos, let's just say I don't think it will be getting the wrist time it has to date.

That said, I can already tell this will be a watch I tend to baby. I do buy my watches to wear and not sit in the safe, even my Tudors are all up for regular regulation and while it might make me wince to get a scratch (knock on wood) I'd get over it easily enough. Might phase me a little more with this one.

I'm at a mere four hours wrist time now and am VERY impressed. Just need to get used to it sitting flatter than I am used to.. somehow I think I'll adapt!

Have already forgotten all about the Pam I FedEx'd off yesterday in lieu of this one.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Good moaning all. Spent 10 minutes staring which for hump day


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

rockin'ron said:


>


This pic makes me want this watch, and it's not even on my radar

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> This one...


Classy from Head To Toe. Great shot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sistem51 blue 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sistem51 blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting looking- I actually googled it to learn more. any shots of the back/movement?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dedhed said:


> Interesting looking- I actually googled it to learn more. any shots of the back/movement?


Amazing stuff. Lots of cool stuff and tech behind this watch. 
Here are bad pics I just took for u

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sun's back after a lot of rain.







new venetian blind limited edition dial


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mid day upgrade: Diaboliq strap


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you, Deepsea_Dweller... Cheers



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Classy from Head To Toe. Great shot


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many many thanks for information. I can only find the black strap with red stitch  I guess yours is brown right?



CMTFR said:


> Hi, Sri
> 
> Thanks. The strap is from Hirsch, model Grand Duke. I believe they're widely available, but I got mine here:
> 
> WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch Bands From Hirsch and Marcco, Austria - WATCHBANDCENTER.COM


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Sri said:


> Many many thanks for information. I can only find the black strap with red stitch  I guess yours is brown right?


Oooops!! I just checked and yes, I'm afraid they are only availabe in black, now. I was hoping you could still find one in brown. Sorry, Sri.

Anyway, I (also) have the black one and I find - IMO - that it works rather well. Here is a pic:

_
Edit: _the hirsch web cat. doesn't mention the brown leather/ red stitch anymore. Wondering if I'm wearing an unique sample, a true rarity or a "defective" strap...!


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today with the submariner's historic competitor lol&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

We'll call today Blasphemous Orange


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

Got some new NATO straps....


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Non Rolex day today- giving it a break while on travel.


----------



## quub (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Managed to get some work done in the flight.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Early flight to KL.. New canvas shoes for this guy


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Aerolord, those photos are crying out for a caption! How about 'Mechanical vs Quartz'.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

JWNY said:


> Good moaning all. Spent 10 minutes staring which for hump day


A nice 'problem'!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

You guys have some awesome strap combos. Love them all!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The ol'e "Railroad Crossing" pic.... *:roll:









*And its first "Lume" pic! (Not enhanced!)
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great day fellas


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

garydusa said:


> *And its first "Lume" pic! (Not enhanced!)
> *


That was one of the things that really struck me about the Pelagos, the lume is incredible. And I don't just mean bright. It charges up VERY easily and actually does last the entire night. I've had some incredibly lume centric watches and this is by far the best. The Exp II I just picked up has decent lume but nothing by comparison. I was really hoping it would have used the same lume in it. Oh well, it is what it is. Just means more kudos for its Tudor counterpart.

Enjoy the watch.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Weather is good


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes it is! I travel south often your way mtb. Will let u know nxt time im in


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Weather is good


Diaboliq?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> Yes it is! I travel south often your way mtb. Will let u know nxt time im in


Yes please do. 



chasecj7 said:


> Diaboliq?


Yes... Joe did a fantastic job...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Early flight to KL.. New canvas shoes for this guy


Must. See. More. Pics.

Looks great. What's the clasp all about?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Today with the submariner's historic competitor lol&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking about you yesterday at work when we all received a memo/reminder that cell phone use is prohibited in the floor no matter blah blah... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Yes... Joe did a fantastic job...


That looks fantastic, I recognize his work. Have some of Josip's canvas myself.

I change straps often, so far only had the orange toad Aaron did for me on my Exp II, but it's only been a day since I got the watch so will be much more experimenting going on.

and since this this is a picture thread here we go


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys.

Back on with my LV.

Have a great day.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys.
> 
> Back on with my LV.
> 
> Have a great day.


One of the best subs, love it. If I didn't buy the SDc then I definitely would have bought one of these.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm also with my LV.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Here is a poor quality lume shot.








Yeah, why is it that the Pelagos has such bright lume even compared to what is a fairly decent lume level on the SDc, the GMT M II is the same?

My guess is that they didn't want it to look gimmicky, but other than that no idea. The Pelagos was so bright I could almost see where I was walking with it on in a darkened room.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

The gimmicky bit crossed my mind as well, though it was worded more like they wanted the Rolex's more refined than the Pelagos. I'm not accusing the Pelagos of being gimmicky you understand.

Here is the new Explorer II lume


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> The gimmicky. It crossed my mind as well, though it was worded more like they wanted the Rolex's more refined than the Pelagos. I'm not accusing the Pelagos of being gimmicky you understand.
> 
> Here is the new Explorer II lume
> View attachment 1604208


Sorry, neither am I probably used the wrong word,  (let's say highly functioning instead of gimmicky). I love the lume on the Pelagos and I sometimes wish the Rolex was the same. I agree "more refined" is what Rolex would like us to think.

Nice lume by the way.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Updated lume shot.


----------



## nickstillwell (Aug 21, 2014)

My beauty in South Australia


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1604105
> 
> Yes it is! I travel south often your way mtb. Will let u know nxt time im in


Amazing shot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

On the way to work in Dublin.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Have a great day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dear CMTFR, many thanks again... I truly like both the straps of yours, I must say... Although the brown had a little edge given the retro face of Blackbay... The black and red's looking great too... Cheers



CMTFR said:


> Oooops!! I just checked and yes, I'm afraid they are only availabe in black, now. I was hoping you could still find one in brown. Sorry, Sri.
> 
> Anyway, I (also) have the black one and I find - IMO - that it works rather well. Here is a pic:
> 
> ...


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Forgive me for I'm not wearing a Rolex today :-d


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

solesman said:


> Forgive me for I'm not wearing a Rolex today :-d


Of course. No problem at all. We are all happy watch lovers
I'm also ready for an evening change.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No Rolex today but my Pam 176 on a snpr bridle strap.
Been considering selling this to get my next big piece but don't know if I can do it 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thursday Tudor Thrills... Good day Gents...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Brice..whats the nxt big piece??


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I was thinking about you yesterday at work when we all received a memo/reminder that cell phone use is prohibited in the floor no matter blah blah...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


The secret is sit near the window, far from the door, so i can see when the compliance is coming and hide the cell phone hahaha.... Today with expandables feelings harley + pam









Cesar


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> No Rolex today but my Pam 176 on a snpr bridle strap.
> Been considering selling this to get my next big piece but don't know if I can do it
> 
> 
> ...


It is a beauty but, it depends on what you next big piece is? Can't wait to see what it is, any clues?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> It is a beauty but, it depends on what you next big piece is? Can't wait to see what it is, any clues?


Thank you. 
One of these: Blancpain Bathyscaphe Ti or JLC NSA or another IWC Spitfire slate dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you.
> One of these: Blancpain Bathyscaphe Ti or JLC NSA or another IWC Spitfire slate dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Wow, large variation in styles, I can see why it's a tough choice(I'm biased to IWC), all great though. All the best with it, you've got exceptional taste so you'll be fine whatever you choose.


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

I just got Rolex number 2 delivered today. I will be wearing this one for a while.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Goin2drt said:


> I just got Rolex number 2 delivered today. I will be wearing this one for a while.
> View attachment 1604998


Yes you will, it is awesome. Huge congrats.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this... Will take some proper photos this weekend


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you.
> One of these: Blancpain Bathyscaphe Ti or JLC NSA or another IWC Spitfire slate dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I've been drooling over bathyscaphe chrono due out Q4

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Goin2drt said:


> I just got Rolex number 2 delivered today. I will be wearing this one for a while.
> View attachment 1604998


I think it's my favorite - congrats, a lot to like right there

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC for Friday..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy Friday


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got my "wore&wound" horween strap and it's easily the most comfortable leather strap bar none!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> No Rolex today but my Pam 176 on a snpr bridle strap.
> Been considering selling this to get my next big piece but don't know if I can do it


I thought about selling my Panerai at one point to fund a GMT 1675 or 16750. Now I have both and I'm really glad I held onto my Panerai. Sometimes it's hard to know what to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> I thought about selling my Panerai at one point to fund a GMT 1675 or 16750. Now I have both and I'm really glad I held onto my Panerai. Sometimes it's hard to know what to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can relate. I tossed and turned over letting my 243 go in favor of the Explorer II, and ultimately I did and at this point I'm pleased with the decision. Am going to keep an eye out for a 523 down the road though, will just fit my wrist better.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

chasecj7 said:


> View attachment 1605272


I love this model Tudor. It's a nother watch I can't look at too closely or I may end up with one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Golfing by the sea with a Seiko diver.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> I love this model Tudor. It's a nother watch I can't look at too closely or I may end up with one!


It is is a favorite of mine and gets a lot of wrist time. 
Be careful I've been known to enable unplanned watch purchases! Actually I think Brice had the same one for sale for a good price, if he still has it or not I don't know.

I have the brother for it as well


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

chasecj7 said:


> It is is a favorite of mine and gets a lot of wrist time.
> Be careful I've been known to enable unplanned watch purchases! Actually I think Brice had the same one for sale for a good price, if he still has it or not I don't know.
> 
> I have the brother for it as well
> View attachment 1605338


Wow! Brothers indeed! Two beautiful watches. I'm trying to use all of my willpower to resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rampelnik (Jan 17, 2013)

My absolutely favourite....that touch of blue makes me smile every time:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend fellas.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Thursday Tudor Thrills... Good day Gents...


Simply stunning


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rampelnik said:


> My absolutely favourite....that touch of blue makes me smile every time:-d
> View attachment 1605526


So Good.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

I like that the case isn't blank.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!! Tudor sub on Everest strap for casual Friday

TGIF



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

My wife's daily beater. Countless scratches on the case and bracelet can't take away the beauty of the dial.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Have a great friday...playing with shadow...









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

1947 Tudor Prima with rose gold numerals and arrow markers.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

QWatchQ said:


> 1947 Tudor Prima with rose gold numerals and arrow markers.


Now, that's über cool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

TGIF.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Happy Friday


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Good night world


----------



## khaled_ (Aug 15, 2014)

Enjoining DJII in the afternoon ride.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> Golfing by the sea with a Seiko diver.


Awesome Luis. That's a great view indeed. Hope you had a great game. Enjoy 









[ HK Golf Club Fanling, unknown Pro ]


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Almost a gshock hehehe... Tgi friday!









Regards

Cesar


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Camping for the weekend and flying "drones". First event for the black bay


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

SubC , HAGWE guys!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! Brothers indeed! Two beautiful watches. I'm trying to use all of my willpower to resist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew I wouldn't be able to, so the closest I came to resisting was buying them one at a time and deciding on the grey one first! Very happy to have both, I have no interest in buying the first of the editions with the black dial however.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Tudor Submariner on its Oyster for casual Friday.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

tatt169 said:


> SubC , HAGWE guys!


Is your real name Colin Farrell? Nice watch too.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hulk for a Friday. HAGWE!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Now, that's über cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yes, indeed.....and accurate as H*ll after 70 years.........and a thorough COA.

34mm wide including the rose gold crown.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning. 
I've got to go to work.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Taking the wife for dinner


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

My Wife is going pinky today.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Quick swap


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

My wife is wearing this today.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

And me.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner

Soak.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Not a Rolex for today...









But, some say its a Subs killer

#runmaleboxrun!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

My most comfy rolex










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Saturday with GMT


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Have not posted a pic for a while... Here it is!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Nearly left home with the Pelagos this morning but had a last minute change of heart.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thought I'd give this a try today.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Have fun, everybody.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner

Soak.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

good morning !
get ready for Sunday service at church.









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Family outing @ PS


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great relaxing Sunday -)


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Just for today, have a good one.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> Have fun, everybody.


Soooo cool. Here the bottle version  ;-)


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1607707


Damn that's nice!


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

Sundays watch...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very Cool, great weekender.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

"New" vintage Speed King. Love it.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Gorgeous! A great capture.



Skitalets said:


> "New" vintage Speed King. Love it.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Enjoying Monday with SubC


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Luis6 said:


> Gorgeous! A great capture.


Thanks! I was so nervous about the small size, but my wrists are small enough (around 6.5") that it works well. I've never really had a "collection" so to speak (in the sense of anything specific I hunt for, unifying theme), and this is making me nervous that I might have gotten the bug. Would certainly love a California dial or black dial Speed King now.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to this one... The one that started my affection with no dates


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

New acquisition for my dad


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

chasecj7 said:


> View attachment 1608908


This pic takes it to the essence of what the pelagos is about. I dig it


----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

His "n" hers


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

"Give me gin and tonic" Oasis.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Wearing the sub to start the day, prob switch to the Stowa MO to end it. Trying to rotate my watches more frequently.








.

Chris


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Magnificent!



siLence79 said:


> View attachment 1609073


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Evening shift to the GMT Master.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> "Give me gin and tonic" Oasis.


I've only recently been shown the light with this Hendricks.

I've never had gin and tonic and this must be as good as it gets. I've tried with lime or cucumber. I've also tried once with cracked pepper (gives it a nice spicy bite)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Just received this today  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

On my home from trying on the 114060...really rethinking my watch collection right now

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

dainese said:


> I've only recently been shown the light with this Hendricks.
> 
> I've never had gin and tonic and this must be as good as it gets. I've tried with lime or cucumber. I've also tried once with cracked pepper (gives it a nice spicy bite)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Love this stuff, barely needs the tonic. Cucumber is a winner


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

martin_blank said:


> On my home from trying on the 114060...really rethinking my watch collection right now
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


DO IT

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Yesterday sub+iso










Today









Have a great week!

Cesar


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Today,Monday,25th......see? Day-Date...


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Monday


----------



## DesiHype (Sep 6, 2013)

Precession sound and precession time.

Definitive Technology and Rolex GMT Master II.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Still this one but look at how well I match.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

dainese said:


> I've only recently been shown the light with this Hendricks.
> 
> I've never had gin and tonic and this must be as good as it gets. I've tried with lime or cucumber. I've also tried once with cracked pepper (gives it a nice spicy bite)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yeah my wife took the cucumber to work for lunch, oh well still it was good. I'll have to try the cracked pepper though. Yeah the Hendricks is really good it surprised me when I first tried it.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

ASaini750 said:


> Precession sound and precession time.
> 
> Definitive Technology and Rolex GMT Master II.
> 
> ...


That's a name I haven't heard in a while. Very nice have you got a shot of the whole setup?


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## DesiHype (Sep 6, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> That's a name I haven't heard in a while. Very nice have you got a shot of the whole setup?


Here it is! This is my home office.

1) Pair of Definitive Incline Desktop Loudspeaker
2) Definitive Supercube 2000 Subwoofer

The speakers are crisp and the subwoofer is ridiculous. Wires are kind of hanging around because the desk is electronic height adjustable. Thanks for the interest!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Very cool indeed, I do enjoy having things that I can use every day like my watches and my audio/visual setup.


----------



## DesiHype (Sep 6, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Very cool indeed, I do enjoy having things that I can use every day like my watches and my audio/visual setup.


Hahaha, yep. Funny thing is my wallet is in the pic. Looks super slim since the GMT Master II was just picked up this past week!


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Should be getting my GMT back today can't wait. For now I'll have to settle for this.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Morning commute... Have a great day!


----------



## gilgabo (Sep 5, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sunburst on green pasture.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Are you using Olloclip to take these photos?



Luis6 said:


> Sunburst on green pasture.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Are you using Olloclip to take these photos?


Yes, something like that, although not an Olloclip (I'm not using iphone). It's a wonderful little gadget which brings a lot of fun.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Have a great day..


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Gym swap


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Going rogue today... these are almost available at AD's, and got one on my wrist this morning. It's no Rolex to be sure but definitely the nicest Hamilton I've seen.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> Going rogue today... these are almost available at AD's, and got one on my wrist this morning. It's no Rolex to be sure but definitely the nicest Hamilton I've seen.
> View attachment 1610127


Very nice, it reminds me a little bit of this.








Except yours is so much better in every way.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Very nice, it reminds me a little bit of this.
> Except yours is so much better in every way.


Wow it reminds me a whole lot like that one. I always saw a resemblance to this seiko which I do have, but that one is a heck of a match!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

After a very long time I finally got this back from the RSC. I've truly missed this watch. It is just so good, there are only a small number of photos that I've seen that do it justice and this is definitely not one of them, sorry.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Sunburst on green pasture.


You are bringing your A game with these recent pics. Well done!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Blnr day

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today...










Cesar


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

BLNR


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wet Wednesday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great day fellas


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Wet Wednesday


If you don't mind sharing, what strap is that and where did you get it from? Thanks.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Sub on right wrist...have a great day!!









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> If you don't mind sharing, what strap is that and where did you get it from? Thanks.


Josip (Joe) of Diaboliq Straps


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

Seemed like a Polar Explorer kind of day


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

dcom said:


> Seemed like a Polar Explorer kind of day


So do they list that watch in the book?


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Onboard Sun Moon Lake cable car in central Taiwan.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Onboard Sun Moon Lake cable car in central Taiwan.


That's awesome, looks like so much fun. Love the watch, it matches the trees too.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Wednesday


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

Rolex Oysterdate Precision 6694 with black leather strap


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

chasecj7 said:


> So do they list that watch in the book?


Not by name 

It's been hot the last few days. Something reminding me of cold seemed appropriate.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


Never get tired of seeing this one, it's SO good looking.


----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

biz trip with the GMT-II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm proud to share with you my US Made Weiss standard field watch. Very pleased with it and happy to support in some way the rebirth of America watchmaking 









Chiquita Banana HQ in the background 









Weiss plays Peek-a-boo ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Waiting at the new Spring Hill metro station (silver line for those in the metro DC area).


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## DesiHype (Sep 6, 2013)

Flying out of town for the long weekend. All I need is my GMT Master II and noise canceling headphones! Jet set ready go!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060



ASaini750 said:


> Here it is! This is my home office.
> 
> 1) Pair of Definitive Incline Desktop Loudspeaker
> 2) Definitive Supercube 2000 Subwoofer
> ...


Nice. If it if were me, I would do a bit sub-crawling with your rig. Subwoofer corner placement can tend to produce a boomy, colored sound to the LFE.

Great setup, nonetheless.

Soak.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Wednesday is Day-Date on the Summer Rotation Schedule....


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry guys but you are probably going to see quite a bit of this one for a while.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm proud to share with you my US Made Weiss standard field watch. Very pleased with it and happy to support in some way the rebirth of America watchmaking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

little big feather said:


> Wednesday is Day-Date on the Summer Rotation Schedule....
> View attachment 1612158


Guts, nice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Lakeside Morning.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sometimes I do miss the bracelet


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> Onboard Sun Moon Lake cable car in central Taiwan.


Wow. Very nice Luis


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great day fellas


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

What else DSSD


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Breaking all the rules for Thursday..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Still have this beauty on my wrist..


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Introducing the Perlon strap. Looks great. Feels very stiff off the wrist but quite nice on the wrist. Infinite adjustability.

Have a good Thursday USA and what's left of it in the Asia pacific

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

SD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am starting with the SubC but will be switching to the Weiss Standard Field watch on Green Drew canvas 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Rolex does black very well. Deep, deep black.










114060

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Testing the depth rating with the kids bath!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

gasspasser said:


> Testing the depth rating with the kids bath!


Now that I can relate to!


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Had a lunch and chit chat with a few of the watch crew in Sydney yesterday. I won't pollute this thread with too many photos but will leave you with say 2?


















---

Really liking this perlon strap. First outing today. 









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Love that JLC and your new strap looks great.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Back to the Sub! ;-)


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

CMTFR said:


> Back to the Sub! ;-)


Great shot.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Great shot.


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This one surprised me last night after finally getting my BLNR back it was calling loudly enough to be worn today. Have a great Friday and enjoy your weekend all.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Doctors say that green is good for the eyes.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

TGIF!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> Doctors say that green is good for the eyes.


Very true.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Swap


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Very true.


Those two definitely make my eyes feel real good.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Very true.


I find myself liking this one more and more every time I see it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dainese said:


> Had a lunch and chit chat with a few of the watch crew in Sydney yesterday. I won't pollute this thread with too many photos but will leave you with say 2?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! That JLC is out of control

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Baselworld 2011 Ruby Frogman 200 pieces worldwide. Enjoy the Friday fellas


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Baselworld 2011 Ruby Frogman 200 pieces worldwide. Enjoy the Friday fellas


Stunning mate, you are definitely the "frog king" or should it be the "frog prince"?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Stunning mate, you are definitely the "frog king" or should it be the "frog prince"?


Thanks a lot  glad you guys like it. Really appreciated. Frog prince is cool


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Weekend time. Enjoy all


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Friday night roast dinner with my darling wife at home, PS I'm cooking for her.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Captains america shield here...









Have a good weekend!

Cesar


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

Good Bye Bracelet !!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

iggy-th said:


> Good Bye Bracelet !!


More pics, and details please?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Enjoy your weekend!


Awesome. How do you like the Advisor? I don't recall seeing one on here before.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Weekend mood. Give the Rolexes a rest.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Cool strap luis6!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

progman2000 said:


> Awesome. How do you like the Advisor? I don't recall seeing one on here before.


Thanks! :-!

I like wearing the Advisor; it's comfortable and has a good presence on the wrist. Plus: I actually use the alarm complication - it's easy and more useful than I thought. Fit is to a high standard as is the precision and accuracy (2892A2 movement plus the alarm module). Would I buy it again? Yes!

Another pic:


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

The Tudor Advisor is a truly beautiful watch. I came very close to buying it, but was only put off by the minute markers for the alarm function. There are 4 markers between hours, which means each minute marker represents a 12-minute increment. I prefer it to be with a 10-minute or a quarter increment.

But it is still a great watch anyway, and I do feel excited whenever I see people sharing or wearing it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend to all of you


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

My Lab Pippa helping me do some house work on a windy and wet Saturday morning.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Love that Advisor. Came close to picking one up just before I got the Explorer II. Beautiful watch. I'll get my hands in it one day.

Still wearing the Pelagos from yesterday evening. FedEx dropped off some straps from Gunny today so going to hit the box and see how things line up.

Didn't have time between putting the kids to bed and heading out so grabbed the Explorer


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Captains america shield here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!
Pam here too today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CMTFR said:


> Enjoy your weekend!


That's awesome. I actually tried it on at the AD two weeks ago and was impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

What a game, Go Richmond!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> What a game, Go Richmond!


I thought you would have been a Sydney supporter, are you not North of Sydney?


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> I thought you would have been a Sydney supporter, are you not North of Sydney?


I'm a North Melbourne supporter but Richmond is my 2nd team. I live south of Sydney about 3 hours, but don't follow the teams based on location or where I grew up (long story).


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I'm a North Melbourne supporter but Richmond is my 2nd team. I live south of Sydney about 3 hours, but don't follow the teams based on location or where I grew up (long story).


Ah, fair enough, you must be near Batemans Bay where another great Forum member called Yande lives.
He owns Batemans Bay Nut Roasting Co.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah I'm not to far from there. I'll have to check it out sounds like a good combo watches and nuts.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Yeah I'm not to far from there. I'll have to check it out sounds like a good combo watches and nuts.


Well, you have to be nuts to collect watches!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Will3020 said:


>


Interesting... did you polish the centre link?


----------



## orlednosneb (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

This one all weekend.


----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

Date 1500...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Interesting... did you polish the centre link?


Yes I did.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

"Coffee Time"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the awesome Tudor sub on Everest strap then switched to the very cool Bathys 100Fathoms on Drew Canvas for a pool party










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sounds like fun have a good one Brice.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Old faithful


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Going dressy this morning with this ZENITH El Primero Chronomaster Moonphase.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

The THC's haven't been getting enough wrist time


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Got to take the Sea-Dweller for the first time to the sea today it loved it.







and I got very wet taking this photo but it was fun.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Going casual..









Have a great Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

a tough buddy for next week....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)

UG Compax Chrono today...


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Last day of winter today in Sydney!


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Still trying to decide if I want to flip this. I've got that dang ExpII 216570 on my mind...


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Al Couture (Aug 31, 2014)

This one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub for church 
Have a great Sunday all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

progman2000 said:


> Still trying to decide if I want to flip this. I've got that dang ExpII 216570 on my mind...


Yes

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been a very infrequent visitor here lately. A lot of travel and work has kept me busy. But mostly, I've just been bored of my collection lately. I've been battling thoughts of scrapping it all and starting over. I'm sure most of you can sympathize. Right now I'm wearing the only one that still doesn't bore me. I apologize that it's an Omega. Blasphemous I know.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sunday...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> "Coffee Time"


I've been looking at the 3717 a lot lately. Something would have to go in the collection to allow me to add it, however. How do you like it?


----------



## zoneinfo (Aug 21, 2014)

Taswell said:


> This one ....
> View attachment 734522


Is it just the angle or is the date complication somehow damaged on that piece?


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

I was hoping to put off a Rolex until next year but I couldn't help the financing deal of my ad. So I now own my first Rolex, it was a tough choice between this and the Arctic explorer ii but I figure I can get the Explorer later.










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

dainese said:


> Last day of winter today in Sydney!


You poor thing, who forced you to go there? That place scares me, I feel like I'll get trapped inside forever, haha.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chainring said:


> I've been looking at the 3717 a lot lately. Something would have to go in the collection to allow me to add it, however. How do you like it?


This watch is very special to me it was my first Swiss Made auto, and my wife bought it for me for my thirtieth after I had wanted it for a few years. It was such a sacrifice for her she secretly was saving for it in the background. I love it I find the size great 42mm the height is on the large side and the case between the lugs shows a bit (not as bad as a Tudor) when it's on a strap, I got it on the bracelet which has no micro adjustments so can be a challenge to get right, lume is average. Now for the good the watch is very easy to read in any conditions, the crystal completely disappears(truly fantastic), it's comfortable, can be dressed up or down, has a nice grey stainless brushed look, the dial has a metallic sparkle in the sun, it has a day date window, I assume it should be easy to have it serviced as it has non in-house movement, it's the only watch I've owned that people have noticed and positively commented on. I guess in a way it's similar to your speedy. I'm bias though and I do wear it less now days but I will never ever let this one go due the sentimental value. I think dianese01 may have one too.








PS We have missed seeing you round here, make sure you keep us all informed as to what you plan on going with your collection.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

shadow102 said:


> I was hoping to put off a Rolex until next year but I couldn't help the financing deal of my ad. So I now own my first Rolex, it was a tough choice between this and the Arctic explorer ii but I figure I can get the Explorer later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my first Rolex too, I couldn't be happier with it. I think you made a good choice and you to will continue to enjoy it down the track. Congratulations and welcome to the club, have a great week.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> This watch is very special to me it was my first Swiss Made auto, and my wife bought it for me for my thirtieth after I had wanted it for a few years. It was such a sacrifice for her she secretly was saving for it in the background. I love it I find the size great 42mm the height is on the large side and the case between the lugs shows a bit (not as bad as a Tudor) when it's on a strap, I got it on the bracelet which has no micro adjustments so can be a challenge to get right, lume is average. Now for the good the watch is very easy to read in any conditions, the crystal completely disappears(truly fantastic), it's comfortable, can be dressed up or down, has a nice grey stainless brushed look, the dial has a metallic sparkle in the sun, it has a day date window, I assume it should be easy to have it serviced as it has non in-house movement, it's the only watch I've owned that people have noticed and positively commented on. I guess in a way it's similar to your speedy. I'm bias though and I do wear it less now days but I will never ever let this one go due the sentimental value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great story about the watch. I'd never let it go either. To me, the 3717 is the "magic one" for IWC in this category. You have great taste as evident in your entire collection. And thanks for the kind comment. I appreciate it. So that you guys don't think I'm completely bored by everything I decided for (another) afternoon change up. I recently received this toad strap from a forum member and I'm quite pleased with the fit and finish. He did an outstanding job and it appears I will have the only one in existence.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

My RMs and my BLNR, both reliable companions.







Have a stella week all.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I started the day with the awesome Tudor sub on Everest strap then switched to the very cool Bathys 100Fathoms on Drew Canvas for a pool party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful photos Brise


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week fellas


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> ......I do wear it less now days but I will never ever let this one go due the sentimental value......


Absolutley! I have a 16233 handed to me by my dad. It's a birthday gift from his best friend, a special person who is a true blessing to our family. Nowadays my dad only wears a simple quartz watch for convenience reason, so he gave this 16233 to me. I don't wear it often, either. Still, this watch will never leave my collection because it now represents the "double blessings" of both my dad and his friend. It will definitely be the heirloom of my family.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome, great story.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

progman2000 said:


> Still trying to decide if I want to flip this. I've got that dang ExpII 216570 on my mind...


You need both, I can vouch for this b-)


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Evening wear


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Spending some quality time with the new blnr


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Love the personal stories!!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> You poor thing, who forced you to go there? That place scares me, I feel like I'll get trapped inside forever, haha.


Ugh, second least favorite store, the first being Sammy Walton's Chinese Emporium


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I changed to the subC earlier to go to a wedding 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

With an AP, wish you all an *A*ffluent and *P*rosperous life: economically, physically and spiritually.


----------



## henabi (Jun 16, 2014)

morning everyone!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Not a Rolex but close enough 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Close enough to what, Invicta? :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cpl said:


> Not a Rolex but close enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The vintage red is cool. I used to own one. 
a little long for me but loved the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The vintage red is cool. I used to own one.
> a little long for me but loved the dial.


I have smallish wrists yet I like the size of the Steinhart better than the Rolex. Can a homage spoil you for the real thing? :think:


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

morning everyone!

just changed to hirsch liberty. it is very thick, but it looks very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

Good morning everyone. Let's hope we all have a productive week


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Spring arrived with a bang here in Brisbane, Australia today.

27C looking at 29C tomorrow. Have a great day.


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

Tried this on at Wanna Buy A Watch? in Los Angeles - might have to end up on my wrist permanently:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

^^very nice


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

While waiting for son to fall asleep, tested out the Rubber B for the Sub onto the Explorer.

Interestingly, it fits pretty well.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!

Edit: wrong date, sorry!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Poormans tuttonero










Have a great week!

Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome watches everyone!!
A great Labor Day to all. We are supposed to get out of the house and fo something but all the girls are being lazy 
The Vulcain has been on the wrist this morning until we decide what we do next 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome photo. I was in a meeting last week and the guy across from me had one of these on. Much nicer on the wrist than in a photo. I read about people saying this watch is too small all the time but this guy was a big dude and it did not look small at all.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Chainring said:


> Awesome photo. I was in a meeting last week and the guy across from me had one of these on. Much nicer on the wrist than in a photo. I read about people saying this watch is too small all the time but this guy was a big dude and it did not look small at all.


Yeah, this watch is great. I love the size, but I do have a small wrist. I think this thing has tons of wrist presence. Doesn't look small at all and I think it looks mean even on a larger wrist. I'm not a speedy fan, too thick. What other chrono would you pick over this for the money? I fail to see another logical choice.

I had the JLC deep sea chrono, also a beauty, but I prefer this one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome watches everyone!!
> A great Labor Day to all. We are supposed to get out of the house and fo something but all the girls are being lazy
> The Vulcain has been on the wrist this morning until we decide what we do next
> 
> ...


I praise you, fellow Vulcain enthusiast!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Labor Day and I'm sitting at the computer working. I haven't even stepped outside or showered in 3 days. I love being a guy! This watch helps a little, too.


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

darby11 said:


> Yeah, this watch is great. I love the size, but I do have a small wrist. I think this thing has tons of wrist presence. Doesn't look small at all and I think it looks mean even on a larger wrist. I'm not a speedy fan, too thick. What other chrono would you pick over this for the money? I fail to see another logical choice.
> 
> I had the JLC deep sea chrono, also a beauty, but I prefer this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Speedy isn't really that thick when you back off the domed crystal. It wears small for a 42mm watch. I think it is not only the best deal amongst all chronos but possibly amongst all watches, period. Where else can you get a watch with the history, looks and performance of the Speedmaster Pro for under $3k? The Daytona, at almost four times the cost of a Speedy, is in another league. Whereas the Speedy can fly under the radar, the Daytona begs to be looked at and drooled over. I could probably name a few chronos at the Daytona's price point and below that would be worthy but what would be the point? The Daytona is the chrono that most WIS want to put on their wrist and that's all that counts.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh so nice


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Another night with the blnr, going to try and wear it a week straight (may have to swap it out briefly on wed. to go shooting)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

All the time in my hands...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Matt dial with Matt strap


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

All the photos of Daytona and discussions on it make me miss mine. It has not been on the wrist for sometime. Sorry for the dust.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> All the photos of Daytona and discussions on it make me miss mine. It has not been on the wrist for sometime. Sorry for the dust.
> 
> View attachment 1618577
> 
> ...


Wow. Awesome photos!!' Love this watch.


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Working from home today.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

to me this is a really nice watch..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sunny all the way


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Guys, we hit 1000 pages!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wearing my B&R today. Hope everyone (in the US) had a good holiday weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Congrats on the 1000 pages and who will hit the 10000posts on this thread?


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Dr. Robert said:


> ...


That's hot. LOVE the dial.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Wearing my B&R today. Hope everyone (in the US) had a good holiday weekend!
> 
> View attachment 1618758
> 
> ...


Wow. That's really hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sunny all the way


Such an impressive city

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dr. Robert said:


>


Incredible, that's all I'm going to say.
Next posts the big one, hope it's good.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

All set for tuesday







(Realized this was the 10k so swapped with my post quoting Dr Rob's Explorer)


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

10001


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. That's really hot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! I've had this one going on 12 years and I still love it. Its so easy to read.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincams (Nov 7, 2010)

One and only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

10K + Posts, well done, great thread guys.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

chasecj7 said:


> All set for tuesday
> View attachment 1618859
> 
> (Realized this was the 10k so swapped with my post quoting Dr Rob's Explorer)


Congrat to your 10k post and your great watch!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Back to work










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> 10K + Posts, well done, great thread guys.


Great topic to start with Brisman, thanks for the all the great posts everyone you've definitely kept me entertained. Well done and good stuff, congrats again Brisman.


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Back to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


may be a bit geeky, but is that an BMW e46 3 series you drive?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, not many giveaways in that pic. 2004 M


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Kenney (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Driving the gf's car today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This one...


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

New arrival


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## gunny (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Tudor chrono (79270P "linen" dial)

Have a great day, Gentlemen!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1619354


Very nice, Mikey! :-!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Back to SubC..


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> Very nice, Mikey! :-!


another for u!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hanging out with my buddy Turbo in the backyard until dinner is ready. nice wind cooling things off after 95+F days 
I'm wearing the Vulcain tonight still on Stewart's blue classic strap. Can't stay away from this watch for more than a couple of days 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

going extreme today..


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh wow 10K posts. Congrats guys. Terrific forum. Friendly, polite, considerate and always in great spirit. Happy to be a part of it. Big thank you to Brisman as he has started this fabulous thread 

Leisure 'Treasure' Off to the beach.










and if you guys are visting Hong Kong one day, this might be a place to throw a party. Swimming pool high above a bustling main road 

[


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Back to work onsite today.


----------



## krstin (Aug 6, 2012)

BB today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

gunny said:


>


Great looking watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Non Rolex for a couple of days.

Have a good one.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

My friend sent me a wrist shot of his Rolex. Any love for the Yacht Master?


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Catching some rays on the way home


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Lagunatic and his TT Rolex Submariner-Date. Photos shot on 9/3/2014


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Back to work onsite today.


Sweetness

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Snapshot from freeport indonesia, mile 68, 2380 above sea level....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

From the archives...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Non Rolex for a couple of days.
> 
> Have a good one.


Drool!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Stated with this today.







Then switched to this (not a new picture but the other Pepsi bezels inspired me).








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sweetness
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, there is something inherently beautiful about the model, I can't believe how much I've been taken by it. It looks so plain and simple but the more I look at it the more I see.

I can't get enough of it, I had to pry it off my wrist to wear this one today.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This very special 16570 just landed! What's so interesting about it...
It's the third time I own this very 16570  I know I know.. You don't need to say it ;-)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

its the only one I have so yup


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Geeat day guys


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Toothbras said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

today will be a busy day..


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Toothbras said:


>


Where in the world?


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Think it's going to be a toad of a day. Maybe I'll get a kiss!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> Where in the world?


I'm going with Ireland.


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

My Daytona as I haven't wore her in a while.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1621011


Me, me, me, love it. I think this is next.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Friday tomorrow, I'm excited!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Me, me, me, love it. I think this is next.


Do it!!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Changeover


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> This very special 16570 just landed! What's so interesting about it...
> It's the third time I own this very 16570  I know I know.. You don't need to say it ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

me and my roomate's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Me, me, me, love it. I think this is next.


That is hot indeed. The pic really brings out its beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

adisurya said:


> me and my roomate's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ranger looks real cool on brown leather too. Great NATO watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else but the Exp II 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Speedking again. Definitely bitten by the vintage bug and wondering what might be next!


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Will3020 said:


>


What's the story on that one? My eye is telling me something is off.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

TheDude said:


> What's the story on that one? My eye is telling me something is off.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Make sure you check with your Ophthalmologist.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

chasecj7 said:


> Close enough to what, Invicta? :-d


Don't laugh... The Steinhart (ETA) I have is the most accurate mechanical watch I own...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> What else but the Exp II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says boa noite!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> What else but the Exp II


Is that new? Didn't realize you had an Explorer. Love it of course.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Will3020 said:


> Make sure you check with your Ophthalmologist.


LOL. Good idea.

I notice a few things...

-the word "Original" on the ring lock starts at the 5 of the 50 on your bezel. It starts on the zero (of the 50) on the other deepsea photos I see.

-same as above for the word "Ring". Matches up to different points on the insert.

-the minute ticks on the insert look too high and the numbers look too short

-the crown guard looks too tall

-the lume plots look raised rather than flush with the surrounds (and smaller)

-aftermarket bracelet

-end links match the lugs, so either the lugs are longer or the end links are shorter (or some combination)

-the triangle under the pip is smaller on your watch

There's more but it would be a long list.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

TheDude said:


> Don't laugh... The Steinhart (ETA) I have is the most accurate mechanical watch I own...


Nothing against Steinhart or certainly ETA. I have more ETA movements than anything else. My cheap shot was more at a $500 homage not exactly being 'close enough' to a Rolex, said tongue in cheek of course. I do like the look of the OVM though.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

chasecj7 said:


> Nothing against Steinhart or certainly ETA. I have more ETA movements than anything else. My cheap shot was more at a $500 homage not exactly being 'close enough' to a Rolex, said tongue in cheek of course. I do like the look of the OVM though.


Sure. I have a red but I can still appreciate a good homage.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks good on me?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chasecj7 said:


> Is that new? Didn't realize you had an Explorer. Love it of course.


Thanks.
It just landed last night and it is actually the 3rd time I own this very same one over the last year+  I also owned two 216570 like yours but they were too big for me. The 16570 is right for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

New arrival! My other Swiss brand 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Funny how some days this watch really excites me.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking forward to Friday.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Bombshell...


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

TGIF!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

gasspasser said:


> New arrival! My other Swiss brand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice piece. Congrats. Oem sailcloth is super comfy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, Gentlemen!


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Coffee with a watch buddy.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

gasspasser said:


> New arrival! My other Swiss brand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good mate. gotta relook blancpain...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

will have another long and busy day. need a great looking watch to ease the tension..


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

gasspasser said:


> New arrival! My other Swiss brand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1622136


Cool pic. 
These 16570 are so comfortable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Back to my favorite, early for the weekend.







Sorry it's a bit dusty.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool pic.
> These 16570 are so comfortable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


dang right they are
almost perfect balance of weight and fit


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> Nothing against Steinhart or certainly ETA. I have more ETA movements than anything else. My cheap shot was more at a $500 homage not exactly being 'close enough' to a Rolex, said tongue in cheek of course. I do like the look of the OVM though.


That Steinhart can hold it's own against my Sea Dweller costing more than 10x as much 
(That's my subjective opinion... Not wanting to start a raging debate)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## velocityboy (Feb 20, 2011)

5513 for me today.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

TheDude said:


> LOL. Good idea.
> 
> I notice a few things...
> 
> ...


I usually don't scrutinise the watches on our WRUW thread, in saying that this post made me take a second look and unfortunately I agree the DSSD shown is not correct.

Anyway, if the poster would like to convince us it's genuine then maybe they could start a new thread and avoiding tainting the WRUW thread.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still with this cool Omega, now on NATO for the weekend.

Have a great one.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Still with this cool Omega, now on NATO for the weekend.
> 
> Have a great one.


This one is growing on me, I didn't think I liked it at first, but you've put such a good case forward,(pardon the pun) I'm now convinced I do.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> This one is growing on me, I didn't think I liked it at first, but you've put such a good case forward,(pardon the pun) I'm now convinced I do.


One of our crew has a Watchco SM300. Lumed bezel is to die for. As is the classic styling and legibility (and simplicity)


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

dainese said:


> One of our crew has a Watchco SM300. Lumed bezel is to die for. As is the classic styling and legibility (and simplicity)


I hope one day I get to see it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> This one is growing on me, I didn't think I liked it at first, but you've put such a good case forward,(pardon the pun) I'm now convinced I do.


Thanks, it's a nice rebuild of the classic from the late sixties.

All new original parts from Omega apart from the movement, it's still Omega but taken from an old watch and overhauled, the rest all spanking new.

I had an original old one but I prefer this rebuild.

Here's the old one.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Thanks, it's a nice rebuild of the classic from the late sixties.
> 
> All new original parts from Omega apart from the movement, it's still Omega but taken from an old watch and overhauled, the rest all spanking new.
> 
> ...


Very very cool story and love the look of the rebuild it sure came out a stunner.


----------



## quelfala (Jan 8, 2012)

Vintage for today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

dainese said:


> One of our crew has a Watchco SM300. Lumed bezel is to die for. As is the classic styling and legibility (and simplicity)


He has the date version if it's who I was thinking of, a good friend of mine.

I'll be down beginning of December, maybe a quick GTG after work if a couple of your team have time. (Time!).


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> He has the date version if it's who I was thinking of, a good friend of mine.
> 
> I'll be down beginning of December, maybe a quick GTG after work if a couple of your team have time. (Time!).


Pretty sure it's the same person too - He speaks highly of you!

Yes, absolutely. Always have time for stuff like that.


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

More dressing up today


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Brisman said:


> I usually don't scrutinise the watches on our WRUW thread, in saying that this post made me take a second look and unfortunately I agree the DSSD shown is not correct.
> 
> Anyway, if the poster would like to convince us it's genuine then maybe they could start a new thread and avoiding tainting the WRUW thread.


Just for the record, I'm not trying to give anyone a hard time.

I believe we all have the responsibility to voice such reservations for two reasons.

One - an owner posting a questionable watch may be in the dark about it. We would potentially be giving him a heads up.

Two - forums help educate buyers and images are often used as references when buying second hand watches. If we sit idle instead of calling out questionable watches, we're allowing the body of "known good" reference material to become polluted. We owe it to the community at large to keep things sorted.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

TheDude said:


> Just for the record, I'm not trying to give anyone a hard time.
> 
> I believe we all have the responsibility to voice such reservations for two reasons.
> 
> ...


Great post, and I completely agree.

Being here a while, admittedly I become a bit lazy and assume people are genuine when participating.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^

Just to clarify because I can't seem to edit, I understand that at times people post a watch and are unfortunately unaware that they have a watch that is not genuine, but as said it needs to be pointed out.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

shadow102 said:


> Packing up for some range time


I thought there were rules about this? And no-one's picked it up?

Edit. I'm referring to the gun picture

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> dang right they are
> almost perfect balance of weight and fit


Just got one a week ago, and I am enjoying the weight and balance of this watch very much! So Comfortable.

I usually post on the omega forum, but here a couple recent pics.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

for mum


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took Zoe to school and waiting at the Minute Clinic. Sick day today. ExpII still on the wrist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Good morning west coasters!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Though the Rubber B off 114060 fits well, it was not perfect. So I ended up getting another one.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Deepsea friday here.... Have a good weekend!









Cesar


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

SubC ND

Soak.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Way too late to the game today. Had this on and took a new pic










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

lume pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

cpl said:


> I thought there were rules about this? And no-one's picked it up?
> 
> Edit. I'm referring to the gun picture
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No one reported it.

I try to be diligent in my duties here, but I do have an actual life and lately it's been unexpectedly busy resulting in me being online less than I would like. I would ask that members report problematic posts instead of commenting on them. Or even worse, "liking" them.

Jeannie


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Just got one a week ago, and I am enjoying the weight and balance of this watch very much! So Comfortable.
> 
> I usually post on the omega forum, but here a couple recent pics.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I had a 16570 and traded it for a 216570. The 16570 was probably the most comfortable watch I owned. The 21570 has much more wrist presence and you feel it during the day. I guess my new comfort master is my Omega Aqua Terra 8500.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Way too late to the game today. Had this on and took a new pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's really nice in black too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Subarupilot (Sep 26, 2011)

Sub c out to dinner


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

It's a holiday and I'm on the train with my son. 
We are going to the sea.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

jazzbach said:


> It's a holiday and I'm on the train with my son.
> We are going to the sea.


Jazzbach, you just named four of my favorite things - holidays, trains, kids, and the sea. Enjoy.


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Great post, and I completely agree.
> 
> Being here a while, admittedly I become a bit lazy and* assume people are genuine when participating.*


That's not being lazy. I'd like to think we can all make that assumption. Imagine a forum where every post is scrutinized... I give you guys and gals the benefit of the doubt because I assume you are here because you are watch lovers. I hope and would think this particular instance is just a very rare exception..


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

velocityboy said:


> 5513 for me today.
> 
> View attachment 1622390


That has to be one of the cleanest 5513s I've ever seen. Very nice.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Chainring said:


> Jazzbach, you just named four of my favorite things - holidays, trains, kids, and the sea. Enjoy.


Thanks! 
And one more favorite thing... 
SUBMARINER.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Go North Melbourne!







wearing the blue and white for the blue and white.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Casual get together with the guys in Sydney.

An unflattering serviette.



















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'll be coaching soccer with a gshock on. Then, the sdc










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

SD for me too


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

My buddy just texted me this pic. He's vacationing in Hawaii and bought this! Looks even better than press photos.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> I'll be coaching soccer with a gshock on. Then, the sdc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Photo mate.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PeterA said:


> SD for me too


A real beauty

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71 (Jan 31, 2010)

A recent arrival...the classic SubC


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

This one for right now. I came back inside and saw the cool lume so had to have a shot of that too.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day, Gentlemen!


----------



## Davidoff (Oct 26, 2008)

the one and only...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Have a great weekend..


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Good moaning


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


>


Great pair


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

TheDude said:


> My buddy just texted me this pic. He's vacationing in Hawaii and bought this! Looks even better than press photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow. Terrific. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1623932


You consistently take great photos! Incredible (and lucky for the rest of us who get to enjoy them).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viator092 (Jul 26, 2014)

First full day with my new GMT II! After years of pilot watches (with the exception of the IWC Portugeuse) I decided it was time to mix things up. Good times!!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner

Soak.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Heading to a casual wedding


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

this now









early flight away in a short while


----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)

*Wearing my Explorer 114270
Drinking Boodles gimlets






*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend fellas


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Giving the BB a chance ;-)


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Love my black bay...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


>


Very cool.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

viator092 said:


> First full day with my new GMT II! After years of pilot watches (with the exception of the IWC Portugeuse) I decided it was time to mix things up. Good times!!


Well I think you've picked the best GMT you could(except maybe the new Pepsi) but I'm bias. Huge congrats and hope you really enjoy it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Enjoying Sunday guys.


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

darby11 said:


> A real beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yours too :-!


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

In the garden


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

relaxing with the Aquatimer


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Starting the day off with this one. I've had it wound for 3.5 days and it is running +/- 0. Most accurate watch I own.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

RoMan in Red....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These two today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Afternoon relax...with the Advisor and Castello pipes b-)


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Enjoying Sunday guys.


Awesome look!


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

took a walk outside









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Afternoon relax...with the Advisor and Castello pipes b-)


That is a really great looking watch. And a very nice photo as well.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Chainring said:


> That is a really great looking watch. And a very nice photo as well.


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back wearing with SubC


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

This is a fascinating shot!



Nobody Move said:


> *Wearing my Explorer 114270
> Drinking Boodles gimlets
> View attachment 1624495
> *


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Long weekend for me  Mid Autumn Holiday on Tuesday


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello Monday


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Long weekend for me  Mid Autumn Holiday on Tuesday


We only have the Monday off in Taiwan.:-(
Anyway, I decided to celebrate this Mid-Autumn Moon Festival with a moonphase watch.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this look great pic.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> Hello Monday
> View attachment 1625790


You've been posting some great photos chase, very nice once again.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Back to my weekday go to.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Non Rolex today


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> You've been posting some great photos chase, very nice once again.


Thanks

Just some impromptu iPhone shots. These cell phone cameras are getting pretty good for what they are.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> We only have the Monday off in Taiwan.:-(
> Anyway, I decided to celebrate this Mid-Autumn Moon Festival with a moonphase watch.
> 
> View attachment 1625886


Beautiful Zenith. Enjoy the holiday Luis  Tomorrow in HK is officially: 'The day following the Chinese Mid-Autumn Festival' Holiday. Today is a regular working day [ but off for me  ]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Dedhed said:


> Non Rolex today


That's sensational. Wow


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Monday is....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


>


Very sweet


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Evening change


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> Afternoon relax...with the Advisor and Castello pipes b-)


The more I see that Advisor the more I realize I'd like to spend some time with it myself. Great piece.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gasspasser said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dreamy!! I must own this one in 2015 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

And another day stuck inside... I hate taking sick days always feel guilty 
Got the ExpII on to keep me company 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> And another day stuck inside... I hate taking sick days always feel guilty
> Got the ExpII on to keep me company
> 
> 
> ...


Get well soon, Brice!


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

First snowfall of the season! We will hit 28F or -2 degrees overnight (very weird for September)


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

This isn't what I had in mind when I decided I wanted Polar White this morning!







Got to love living on the edge of the mountains. :-x


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Originlgoods13 said:


> First snowfall of the season! We will hit 28F or -2 degrees overnight (very weird for September)


You must live in my neck of the woods


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesdsy to all of you


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rob Roberts said:


> View attachment 1626906


That's "reely" nice, great shot.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

this has become my weekday favorite I'm really loving the look and feel it is definitely a keeper.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> That's "reely" nice, great shot.


Knowing him that will surely be a catch and release.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> Knowing him that will surely be a catch and release.


Ha ha nice one.


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Originlgoods13 said:


> First snowfall of the season! We will hit 28F or -2 degrees overnight (very weird for September)


Thought this was amusing:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/snow-monday-sept-8-save-me-1081919.html

Jeannie


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> And another day stuck inside... I hate taking sick days always feel guilty
> Got the ExpII on to keep me company
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Cool to see you came across another polar expii. I remember you had one a while back. Mines at home while the PO had been joining me the past few days...


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

GinGinD said:


> Thought this was amusing:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/snow-monday-sept-8-save-me-1081919.html
> 
> Jeannie


Thanks, I'd missed that. Good one!

Was wearing shorts yesterday, and should be again in a day or two thankfully.


----------



## muzmusna (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

Going for a meeting today so got he red nato on. Means business.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Roberto Jaksic said:


>


Love that look


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dedhed said:


> Cool to see you came across another polar expii. I remember you had one a while back. Mines at home while the PO had been joining me the past few days...


Thanks. 
It's actually the same one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Davidoff (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

My humble, yet lovely, Blue Tudor Sub today (with faded insert!):


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

snowfall warning today


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Good night


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thorien said:


> My humble, yet lovely, Blue Tudor Sub today (with faded insert!):


Nothing humble about a Tudor sub!
Looks fantastic and I dig that faded bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Originlgoods13 said:


> snowfall warning today


Love your pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nothing humble about a Tudor sub!
> Looks fantastic and I dig that faded bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! I like it too! It's certainly a keeper.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

While I am loving my new Rolex, I still think this is my favorite watch in my collection


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not a Rolex but same family 
Lots of high tech for $150


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Originlgoods13 said:


> snowfall warning today


Beautiful shot...

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


>


Good Looking set up!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Davidoff said:


>


LOVE this strap! Beautiful combo


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


>


I'm between a ND sub and the 39mm explorer for next watch purchase. Your pics are swaying me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> I'm between a ND sub and the 39mm explorer for next watch purchase. Your pics are swaying me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


Glad I am making an impact :-d

Get the more expensive one first... so that it will be easier/faster to save for the next piece ;-)


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love your pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! I have been experimenting with a new camera - Sony A6000 with standard 16-50mm set on 45mm


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not a Rolex but same family
> Lots of high tech for $150
> 
> 
> ...


This sure has been getting some wrist time, what are your initial thoughts?


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

A bit of ostrich today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> This sure has been getting some wrist time, what are your initial thoughts?


Well I love it. I even got a second one in black. It's fun and wears great, super light but it's just revolutionary in terms of tech and may help set new standards in the future for auto mvts for some of the affordable Swatch group brands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Can't remember the last time I had this one on the bracelet


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday to all of you


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

One on the left


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Starting to crack the work rotation, against the plan










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Good morning from California, gentlemen. It's been a while since I wore this beauty and posted. Have a great day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


>


I love this shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well not wearing a Rollie or Tudor but I really love this #USMade Weiss Standard Field Watch! It's simple I know but I just dig it 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Sitting in Doctor's office with very poor lighting. Decided to go low profile with the Speedy today.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well not wearing a Rollie or Tudor but I really love this #USMade Weiss Standard Field Watch! It's simple I know but I just dig it


I like that one. Read a good article interviewing Weiss a week or so ago. I like his perspective on watches and how he approached this one. Came across as a good level guy with some smart ideas. Wish him well. Have too many recents and yet incoming myself otherwise I'd like to pick one of these up as well. Great choice Brice. That canvas is perfect for it too.

Ended up leaving the house with the Pelagos instead of THC this morning. That freek snow we got was gone when I got home around 1am, but woke up to even more this morning, go figure. Somehow that just made it seem like a Pelagos kind of day.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

This for me today. MkVI from '73.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Traveled with the PO for awile, back home givin the expii some time.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today with a new one... That already look very old hehehe...

















Regards

Cesar


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> Today with a new one... That already look very old hehehe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get that from Capt. Nemo ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Switch


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Soak.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

TheDude said:


> This for me today. MkVI from '73.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very special.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

This one has been getting a lot of wrist time lately.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Mark in TCI said:


> Did you get that from Capt. Nemo ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Hahahaha that's the idea! I'll take it as a compliment!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

i meant this one
^^that was earlier...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Concluded the day with this one (not taken today). I was starting to miss it.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

wearing the Aquatimer for local biz travel..


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Starting to crack the work rotation, against the plan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it would continue to grow on you. There is something about it I just can't stay away.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well not wearing a Rollie or Tudor but I really love this #USMade Weiss Standard Field Watch! It's simple I know but I just dig it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's the sub dial that does it without that it would be to plain but it is just right.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

16570
View attachment 1629555


View attachment 1629556


View attachment 1629557


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1629482
> 
> 
> View attachment 1629484
> ...


Very very nice!! I want to grab one of their chronos. 
Very Alpinaesque lines

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very very nice!! I want to grab one of their chronos.
> Very Alpinaesque lines
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


i have a mate who can get em' for fantastical prices apparently
let me know if you're keen and i can get some prices for ya
*yes i know we are miles apart*


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> i have a mate who can get em' for fantastical prices apparently
> let me know if you're keen and i can get some prices for ya
> *yes i know we are miles apart*


Cool, thanks!! There is one specific mold I am after

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1629482


I always say how much I like these and would like to get one, then just as quickly seem to forget about them again until next time. Like the Terrascope you have and the Aquascope with the Japanese dial Hosukai or something like that they call it. Ideally I'd like to try one on for size but no AD locally makes that a tad difficult. How do they wear? Looks to me would be as a bit smaller 44 but that can be deceiving with cushion cases just like my Pam was. 44 is definitely my absolute max and I only have one now but it wears like a 42 anyways. Regardless that's a very nice piece you've got yourself there.


----------



## jnguyen (Oct 3, 2012)

Originlgoods13 said:


> First snowfall of the season! We will hit 28F or -2 degrees overnight (very weird for September)


sounds like a edmonton/calgary issue...haha


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little Polar wrist action to brighten things up, getting tired of being sick & cooped up inside. Am so glad I got the ExpII back 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

chasecj7 said:


> I always say how much I like these and would like to get one, then just as quickly seem to forget about them again until next time. Like the Terrascope you have and the Aquascope with the Japanese dial Hosukai or something like that they call it. Ideally I'd like to try one on for size but no AD locally makes that a tad difficult. How do they wear? Looks to me would be as a bit smaller 44 but that can be deceiving with cushion cases just like my Pam was. 44 is definitely my absolute max and I only have one now but it wears like a 42 anyways. Regardless that's a very nice piece you've got yourself there.


it actually measures 46mm! (slight rounding of the case side)
but for all intents and purposes its a 44 that wears like a 42/3
the brushed design and stepped case makes its a very wearable piece
once the bracelet is sized right it sits super nice as the lugs slope down a bit
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-toy-jean-richard-terrascope-879883.html#post6467246


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rob Roberts said:


> View attachment 1630333


Is that new?


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Back to the Tudor Submariner on its new strap a Hirsch Grand Duke in grey.


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

Out at Grassi Lakes in the Canadian Rockies...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

Nato days are dying out; It's getting cold up here...


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MPREZYA said:


> Back to the Tudor Submariner on its new strap a Hirsch Grand Duke in grey.


I really like that, very classy.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll change this over tomorrow.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Gorgeous afternoon ray... Gorgeous matt dial 










Can't help to share this


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Have a nice weekend


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Have a good weekend everyone.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Feelin' blue 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Rollie gets a break this afternoon, the BS500 Parmigiani pre-order must have Aquadive on my mind.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

MPREZYA said:


> Back to the Tudor Submariner on its new strap a Hirsch Grand Duke in grey.


Not typically a fan of padded straps but holy cow that looks great!


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## MFB71 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sub C for me


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

c below!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> View attachment 1630519


hey...carefulwith that bracelet please


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow! Woke up at 2:30pm today, was out of it pretty much all morning. At least was finally able to sleep well. 
Didn't change watch, so Rolex ExpII again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing this old fella today...









Regards and have a great weekend,

Cesar


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Loving this one.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

First post in Rolex/Tudor forum. Just received this today.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Are you implying that you are about to get a Hublot? 



mtb2104 said:


>


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Are you implying that you are about to get a Hublot?


haha... not warmed up enough for it yet... :-d

but it was a nice invitation card nonetheless |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luis6 said:


>


That green 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great relaxing weekend


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

chasecj7 said:


> Rollie gets a break this afternoon, the BS500 Parmigiani pre-order must have Aquadive on my mind.
> View attachment 1631032


I love this watch! Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Afternoon switch


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Let's roll the dice today


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> I love this watch! Awesome!!


Thanks, I'm pretty keen on it myself.
Have something special in the works with Aquadive; be a few months before I can let the cat out of the bag on that one though.


----------



## Davidoff (Oct 26, 2008)

morning ritual


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back to the POC for the weekend, the rubber and deployant from Omega is outstanding.

Originally purchased on the bracelet but this is my favourite combo.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmmmm


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

GO! JUST DO IT !!!


mtb2104 said:


> Hmmmmm


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


>


Love this

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

It's soccer season so - gshock while coaching the game, then it's SDc time for me










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This for a late change this afternoon.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

It's cold today. 60°.


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Komerad (May 14, 2013)

Instagram


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Have a great Saturday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

copperjohn said:


> It's cold today. 60°.


Wow! I'm jealous. We're supposed to have have record highs (over 100 degrees F) today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

A little GMT with my morning coffee.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

waiting for the sunset in paris with the Tudor.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally starting to feel noticeably better. I think the steroid shot helped the antibiotic kick in. 
Sorry, no Rolex, I switched to the Vulcain Cricket on Heuerville today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

It's a Black Bay kind of day.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

A Taiwanese postman happily takes a Rolex to work. Ok, it actually is a piggy bank.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


Hey Larry, is that new?


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner

Soak.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Chainring said:


> Hey Larry, is that new?


You are correct sir, came in the mail today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Haven't worn it for a week and I missed it


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

i think i will spend the weekend with coke..


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sunday sighting


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

lhanddds said:


> You are correct sir, came in the mail today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent. Congratulations. I'm very fond of mine although it is almost too big for my puny wrist.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Synday fellas


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Beautiful day here today.














for church this morning.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


Interesting, is this new or have I not been paying attention?

A new Rolex, usually your vintage.

I'd be interested in what you think compared to those great vintage pieces you have.

Edit: Just saw the other posts, congratulations.

What do you reckon?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Lately I had been avoiding wearing this one for some reason and now I know why. I put it back on the OEM NATO and now have fallen back in love with the watch that the mrs bought for our anniversary a few years back.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jsj11 said:


> Lately I had been avoiding wearing this one for some reason and now I know why. I put it back on the OEM NATO and now have fallen back in love with the watch that the mrs bought for our anniversary a few years back.


This watch is outstanding on the OEM NATO, I liked it a lot this way although the bracelet was pretty good too. An old pic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wore this today, I'm not convinced to wear it as a every day watch, such a great vintage piece.

On the other hand, what are they for.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Evening stroll


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Interesting, is this new or have I not been paying attention?
> 
> A new Rolex, usually your vintage.
> 
> ...


Hey Donald, no pcls, nicely proportioned case. I wanted to add a modern watch. It is a little strange looking at a sapphire crystal. It's the closest thing to a vintage guy's modern Rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

Black Sub on Black Croc


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Wore this today, I'm not convinced to wear it as a every day watch, such a great vintage piece.
> 
> On the other hand, what are they for.


Hey Donald, what's the diameter on this?

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sunday night, I am still with this watch...


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! I'm jealous. We're supposed to have have record highs (over 100 degrees F) today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When it's 100 here during the day, it's a hot and muggy 82 at night. If I'm not mistaken, y'all cool off over night. Right? I could live in San Diego.


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

tudor time in the luxembourg gardens.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

BLing said:


> i think i will spend the weekend with coke..


I have a strict no coke on the weekday policy myself!:think:


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

My sweet daughter gave me the rose this morning.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That dome and JLC case 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Pelagos + Maratac Mil strap


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Kept the batman going for another day


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Had (another) gtg in Sydney yesterday (Sunday).

En route 


















Have a good week everyone.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

This was an interesting comparison:










We had a 5513 there too but it slipped past my mind to include it!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have a great week ahead!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

back to my old faithful for weekday duty.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week fellas


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Going to be a crazy Monday. Good news though is we hired a new nanny who is moving in next weekend, so the following Monday be much easier.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Hey Donald, what's the diameter on this?
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


It's a big watch Larry, 48mm.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> It's a big watch Larry, 48mm.


We should see a wrist shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

copperjohn said:


> When it's 100 here during the day, it's a hot and muggy 82 at night. If I'm not mistaken, y'all cool off over night. Right? I could live in San Diego.


That's true, it does typically cool off here at night even when we do get a rate hot spell. In reality I can't complain. Being a native I sometimes have to remind myself that we have great weather here in San Diego.

Wore this on this morning.







Switched to this for the remainder of the day (picture taken previously). My Sub hasn't had much wrist time since my GMT arrived. I guess I need to rectify the situation. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Just sold this today, I'll wear it for a couple of days before it goes.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> We should see a wrist shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the only wrist pic. at the moment. I'll get a better one later to give you an idea of size.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> This is the only wrist pic. at the moment. I'll get a better one later to give you an idea of size.


Knew these were big but I never see wrist shots, thanks. I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

What's coming in then?


Brisman said:


> Just sold this today, I'll wear it for a couple of days before it goes.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> What's coming in then?


Ceramic ND Sub.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Ya whats coming in ..?
*aa good choice


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Brisman said:


> This is the only wrist pic. at the moment. I'll get a better one later to give you an idea of size.


Ordinarily, I am not into colourful straps, but... that is a cool strap. It really compliments the watch.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Just sold this today, I'll wear it for a couple of days before it goes.


Oh really, I love seeing that one every now and then.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Doing a bit of exploring today.....well, sort of.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

end of day


----------



## Davidoff (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to work and lots of catching up to do today. I'll kick the week off with the subC.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

From the weekend, but wearing it today


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Birthday present from my wife:




























Went in to get the TT Yachtmaster only to learn that they only updated the clasp on the SS/Platinum version (wasn't super clear on the web site and they did not have the TT last time I was there). Will wait for that to change. The AD just got in the Tudor line the day before so we went to look at those. After much debate I decided the bracelet on the Black Bay took away from the vintage look of the watch, and went with the distressed strap and deployant. I tried the Blue BB but it does not have the vintage appeal of the burgundy. I also tried the Pelagos for the 100th time and it is just too dull and flat for my taste. I am their first Tudor sale at the AD, which is ironic since I was trying to talk them into carrying the line last year. My wife likes it since the bezel matches our one Jaguar.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Batman on NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phils (Mar 12, 2011)

Today is Sept. 15 and I'm wearing my Pelagos.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing this bigguy since yesterday...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry guys. I put the bracelet back on the Speedy and it feels like a new watch to me.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Never thought my first 'Rolex' would be a Tudor!


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

rockmastermike said:


> From the weekend, but wearing it today


Wow. What a great photo. Makes me want an Explorer even more.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

G' morning..


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nothing to do with politics. Don't misunderstand me, please. Simply like the green.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Morning temptation....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub at sunset.

Soak.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today.







And at dusk.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1634643
> View attachment 1634644


Looks good!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

[ web image ]

Typhoon just has passed HK. After a half day off for almost everyone, things are slowly getting back to normal. Great day to all


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Back from a short trip to Korea with the U1. Missed this and put it on straight away.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

The front of my work building wall not a toilet stall.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got this today with a dead battery but I'm hoping to wear it tomorrow after a trip to the local watchsmith. Though the history of how this piece came about is debatable it is quite a beautiful piece of kit.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

On the left


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


Only a few days left, I still love that one.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Arrived yesterday and trying to figure out +- figures. It ran 0 on my wrist for the first 10 hours and then gained about 8s face up during the night. It's been 0 again this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

This was the first Rolex I bought. Will be 7 years old in October. One of the earliest ceramic ones.

Still pretty much perfect condition!










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Deskdiver










Cesar


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Just arrived from a routine service (only 3 weeks at the local Rolex Service Center :-!)

Somehow, I've already managed to put some dust on the watch :-(. Sorry.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Just wanted to add one more pic, but I'm having trouble editing my previous post. So, here it is:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CMTFR said:


> Just wanted to add one more pic, but I'm having trouble editing my previous post. So, here it is:


Cool. How much does RSC charge for a service on a GMT ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool. How much does RSC charge for a service on a GMT ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


 _Circa _600 USD. 
PM sent!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Tudor Thunder...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CMTFR said:


> _Circa _600 USD.
> PM sent!


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My baby blue  love this Tudor maybe even more than my subC. I need to find a bracelet for it. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Threw on my all time favorite watch after giving it a little break. I love how an old watch feels new again after taking a break from it for a bit.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

psweeting said:


> Arrived yesterday and trying to figure out +- figures. It ran 0 on my wrist for the first 10 hours and then gained about 8s face up during the night. It's been 0 again this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1634999
> 
> ...


If you don't have it yet get Watch Tracker app. I love that app. It gives you the rate, variance, offset and graph of the data points you enter. Very cool app.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Have a great day ahead...









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

oman said:


> Have a great day ahead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow..how come there's no traffic in your lane?? It's Jakarta after all, it should be epic traffic everywhere lol...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

smellody said:


>


Are you serious? That is soo hot! Amazing!!! Ok, I've calmed down now. You've got some gorgeous vintage pieces, smellody. Wear them in good health.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Raffles Golf and Country Club, Singapore.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Last day with this, am I having second thoughts!


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Last day with this, am I having second thoughts!


I am much more partial to this model instead of the full hulk green dial edition... Hope there won't be too many regrets.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

What's the point if owning a Rolex if you can't be a bit eccentric at times 
Tattoo'd Dragons by Pav


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Watch buddy's 5513. That plexi and the painted lume is to die for.










My boring 14060  









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylwia.kl (Sep 2, 2013)

chasecj7 said:


> What's the point if owning a Rolex if you can't be a bit eccentric at times
> Tattoo'd Dragons by Pav
> View attachment 1636269


true! : ) custom-made strap? amazing.....


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

dainese said:


> I am much more partial to this model instead of the full hulk green dial edition... Hope there won't be too many regrets.


I have to agree with dianese on this I've tried the new hulk and I'm not as keen on it. I really hope you enjoy the new sub the bracelet is much improved.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

dainese said:


> Watch buddy's 5513. That plexi and the painted lume is to die for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love both


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Still really enjoying this one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I have to agree with dianese on this I've tried the new hulk and I'm not as keen on it. I really hope you enjoy the new sub the bracelet is much improved.


Just a wee concern that it may be too similar to my DSSD.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Just a wee concern that it may be too similar to my DSSD.


Size is quiet different and the weight and comfort will be better imho. Though the DSSD has the very best bracelet the Glidelock is awesome on the DSSD. The sub has a very understated look.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

GMT-II has always been a great company for biz-trip..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Last day with this, am I having second thoughts!


Keep it IMO. Killer watch. You already have a modern black rolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Explorer II for hump day


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## miteemike3 (Jul 19, 2012)

Felt like a Daytona type of day!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Same watch...;-)

Have a great day, Gentlemen!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sub+iso here









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> My baby blue  love this Tudor maybe even more than my subC. I need to find a bracelet for it. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Tudor Subs are so much more interesting than the Rolexes...


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

this shot makes the dial look really small


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

To


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sylwia.kl said:


> true! : ) custom-made strap? amazing.....


Sure is. This one some amazing work from Pavel (Pav Straps) in the UK. Very much a one of a kind.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day.


Looking good Bman, congrats and enjoy.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

never get tired seeing this watch on the wrist..


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

That's FAST! Congrats! 



Brisman said:


> G'day.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Going to give this one another day







I'm really digging it, and SUPER comfy on the wrist


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> G'day.


A
W
E
S
O
M
E

Enjoy. Big big like


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to work going with the 16570 again. Love it



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This one...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Wearin' the BP today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gasspasser said:


> Wearin' the BP today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if I can wait until next year :-( 
I'm thinking I may need to sell my subC to buy this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

On a black rios shark skin


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I don't know if I can wait until next year :-(
> I'm thinking I may need to sell my subC to buy this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I'd have to sell my soul.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I don't know if I can wait until next year :-(
> I'm thinking I may need to sell my subC to buy this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yeah I agree with you Brice I've fallen for this too. Don't know what it is about it but it's a stunner.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

TGIF!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I don't know if I can wait until next year :-(
> I'm thinking I may need to sell my subC to buy this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Now that's a toss up

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Now that's a toss up
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tough one. 
Having the ExpII and Tudor Sub wondering if I should sell the subC to fund my next high end piece: BP Bathyscaphe or NSA 
And not miss the subC?? :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tough one.
> Having the ExpII and Tudor Sub wondering if I should sell the subC to fund my next high end piece: BP Bathyscaphe or NSA
> And not miss the subC?? :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


i would miss the subC thats for sure


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman for me. Great Friday fellas


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tough one.
> Having the ExpII and Tudor Sub wondering if I should sell the subC to fund my next high end piece: BP Bathyscaphe or NSA
> And not miss the subC?? :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I know how much you love your SubC, but the SubC is "easy" to replace, the Bathy and NSA, not so much.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


> I know how much you love your SubC, but the SubC is "easy" to replace, the Bathy and NSA, not so much.


I've been keeping an eye for a BP Bathy Ti for a while and not to tough to find the SS but the DLC Ti is next to impossible.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Back to the Pelagos


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

from this








to this


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi.. It's been a while










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chasecj7 said:


> I've been keeping an eye for a BP Bathy Ti for a while and not to tough to find the SS but the DLC Ti is next to impossible.


I think I'll buy it new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think I'll buy it new.


Have you talked to your AD about availability?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Formula One weekend in Singapore


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

One more Chelsea fan here. I miss the old crest...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

There you go mate... Cheers












Luis6 said:


> One more Chelsea fan here. I miss the old crest...
> View attachment 1638543


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Three Chelsea supporters in a row! Ten men went to mow...b-)

"Blue is the colour, football is the game..."|>
I actually use this song as my mobile phone ringtone!



Sri said:


> There you go mate... Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## secrethouse92 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


What are your initial thoughts? It's a great looking watch.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

JWNY said:


> Formula One weekend in Singapore


One of my favorite Grand Prix of the year, enjoy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Tudor 79090 on blue Perlon for casual Friday 
TGIF 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Out flying and camping again


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Open 9!










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockmastermike said:


>


Love it. Well done, Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)

Photo from yesterday but still wearing this one.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

TheDude said:


> Open 9!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very cool, it looks to be in perfect condition also.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


>


The more Explorer I watches I see the more I want one. It's such a terrific looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Started with this Russian diver this morning. 








Switched to this for a late morning meeting and will likely wear it until I'm overcome by the urge to wear my GMT. Have a great weekend everyone! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> That is very cool, it looks to be in perfect condition also.


Thanks! It's a thick-ish case but not even close to perfect. 30 years of wear - I picked it up a little over 4 years ago. Still love it and I won't ever have it polished.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Tonight will be this one&#8230;









Have a great weekend!

Cesar


----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)

_*Road trip...






*_


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think I'll buy it new.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sorry late to follow up. I've had the bathy "ceramitized" which they only made a few of I think. I was one of the first in the US. A quick flip. Looking back maybe not the smartest as there aren't many out there. Now titanium. Got the chrono in my sights.......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

That kinda day


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

That strap combo is awesome.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Crowd every where... F1 and iPhone 6 launch... Stayed at home with the family


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

I am going extreme today...


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

chasecj7 said:


> That kinda day
> View attachment 1639625


Like this!!!










Pepsi day 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> What are your initial thoughts? It's a great looking watch.


Initial thoughts, definitely wears bigger than the old models, more like a 42mm, which I like. 
Clean dial is great and the Glidelock is fantastic, as expected.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

TheDude said:


> Open 9!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch mate and nice even patina on it, nice one.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


That's good to hear, the symmetry is perfect on that model. It also has slightly more dress feel than previous models.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> That's good to hear, the symmetry is perfect on that model. It also has slightly more dress feel than previous models.


In saying that, although I do love the new Rolex/Tudor offerings I'm sure I'll get back to vintage again at some point, something special about a rare 5513 or a Blue Tudor Sub, having both modern and vintage would be my ideal collection.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> In saying that, although I do love the new Rolex/Tudor offerings I'm sure I'll get back to vintage again at some point, something special about a rare 5513 or a Blue Tudor Sub, having both modern and vintage would be my ideal collection.


Those two are stunning, I feel the same way, I'm thinking of trying to consolidate a few pieces and buy a Tudor sub.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Well I only have one Rolex, Zenith please 









Have a nice weekend


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


>


Must resist

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Saturday drill -

Flying 1k Dutch(wo)men girls soccer then










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Got a Pelagos for my 10 year anniversary!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Congratulations! Got a watch for her as well?


bad fishy said:


> Got a Pelagos for my 10 year anniversary!
> View attachment 1639910


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Congratulations! A watch for her, too?


Thanks. This is my first expensive watch an I love everything about it. There was a Tudor event at the AD I bought it from so I met the local rep and the US Brand Manager, Russell Kelly. They really were helpful in me deciding on the Pelagos and even hooked my up with 10% off!

My wife did adore the ladies collection, but I had already purchased her a 3/4 princess cut pendant so her Tudor will have to come at a later time...


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Another beautiful morning out camping


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

shadow102 said:


> Another beautiful morning out camping


Nice one, got mine on black nato too


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Non-Rolex today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

gasspasser said:


> Non-Rolex today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That BP nato is bad ass! Wish more companies joined the likes of Omega, BP, Tudor, etc and do OEM natos, then again the signed part might just make a regular nylon strap way too overpriced


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

THG said:


> That BP nato is bad ass! Wish more companies joined the likes of Omega, BP, Tudor, etc and do OEM natos, then again the signed part might just make a regular nylon strap way too overpriced


It was WAY overpriced but our hobby is pretty expensive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend fellas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful day here in NC. Sunny 80F... Perfect for a drive in the Jeep and the ExpII on my new grey Perlon 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> In saying that, although I do love the new Rolex/Tudor offerings I'm sure I'll get back to vintage again at some point, something special about a rare 5513 or a Blue Tudor Sub, having both modern and vintage would be my ideal collection.


I agree. I love having the subC a modern take on a classic and dress diver ideal for the of offer and the vintage Tudor blue sub for week ends and casual outings. Great combo to have IMHO and could call it a day with these two ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful day here in NC. Sunny 80F... Perfect for a drive in the Jeep and the ExpII on my new grey Perlon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you get your perlons from? I'm waiting on a black eulit one that I got on ebay


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THG said:


> Where do you get your perlons from? I'm waiting on a black eulit one that I got on ebay


I've just got 6 from Watchobsession in the UK and before bought a few from Whatchs.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Going non Rolex today. However, I can't seem to make it through a day without my new (to me) 16750 GMT making it's way onto my wrist.

All of these wonderful pictures of Subs and GMTs on NATO & leather have got me thinking that I might need to try switching it up a bit.

Oh, and I have one favor to ask of my fellow forum members. Please stop posting pics of your no date SubCs; I don't know how much longer I can resist!!

Have a great Saturday! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dooh! Just writing my last post was enough for me to make the change.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've just got 6 from Watchobsession in the UK and before bought a few from Whatchs.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Congrats on winning the giveaway & good on you for paying it forward!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trying a different color, I'll try this one on the speedy too it think. 









My boy Turbo wanted to be in the pic too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Going non Rolex today. However, I can't seem to make it through a day without my new (to me) 16750 GMT making it's way onto my wrist.
> 
> All of these wonderful pictures of Subs and GMTs on NATO & leather have got me thinking that I might need to try switching it up a bit.
> 
> ...


What are friends for!!?? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> What are friends for!!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're killing me between your SubC and your Vulcain!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trying a different color, I'll try this one on the speedy too it think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are neat. I vote grey!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alfred.newman (Jul 1, 2013)

THBB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful day here in NC. Sunny 80F... Perfect for a drive in the Jeep and the ExpII on my new grey Perlon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that band! Think it would look good on my Pelagos


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Switched up to the Deepsea for Disneyland with the family









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Feeling so Blackbay'ed at one of my best mates wedding in Beaconsfield...


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

How much can I get those beautiful blue orange Tudors for?


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

EA-Sport said:


> Wow..how come there's no traffic in your lane?? It's Jakarta after all, it should be epic traffic everywhere lol...


It was morning and unpredictable traffic anyway...lol

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the day with this bigguy...









Cesar


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Enjoying a good time with my son.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

You know you're a (watch) nutter when you wear THREE different watches in one day! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> You're killing me between your SubC and your Vulcain!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want you to know I'm here for you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bad fishy said:


> Love that band! Think it would look good on my Pelagos


Thanks. Try and find one in 22mm on the bay maybe. Have always only found 20mm. I think they may be too thin for the Pelagos? But they are so cheap. Definitely worth a try

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> These are neat. I vote grey!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm undecided yet. Love the grey but it's also more bland with the SS case and white dial. Green pops more. Easy to change based on the mood tho. Took me like 20 seconds 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I want you to know I'm here for you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Much appreciated. 

Truth is I've been debating selling my 1999 Sub to fund a No Date SubC for quite some time. Just not sure I'll regret it so I haven't pulled the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

bad fishy said:


> Love that band! Think it would look good on my Pelagos


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Three times a charm, it's a Pelagos kind of day.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Catching some F1 replay


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Relaxing Sunday to all of you


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

I put on my 12 year-old son's Seiko and realized that his wrist size is the same as mine.


----------



## Davidoff (Oct 26, 2008)

Today it's not me who is wearing it


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Chainring (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

The PO would have been a bit much with my today's outfit so here's a generous dollop of green to go.























Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Trying it out on Horween for my wife's bday. I think I like it better on a black NATO but it is super comfy.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No Rolex or Tudor for me et today but a new HELGRAY Field Officer watch I received last night 


















But here is some Rolex and Tudor content to make up for it ;-) and for those interested in Perlon straps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Switching between these two vintage Seikos today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> If you don't have it yet get Watch Tracker app. I love that app. It gives you the rate, variance, offset and graph of the data points you enter. Very cool app.


Thanks for the advice. Bought it last night and started timing it. Currently 9.9 seconds fast.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060

Sent from a guy wearing a watch with numbers on the bezel.


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

My Texans lost, but it's still ok cause it's football season and I own a Pelagos!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Catching some F1 replay


Very dramatic race in the wasn't it?


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Wearing this oldfella today&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

psweeting said:


> Thanks for the advice. Bought it last night and started timing it. Currently 9.9 seconds fast.


Is that 9.9 seconds fast total or per day? My SubC ND is never more than 1.8 slow per day. Hopefully that's 9.9 seconds total of say a week. You'd probably want to reset it and synchronize it with the atomic clock on the app to get the baseline.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Very dramatic race in the wasn't it?


Yes it was... Why is the Merc so fast? 

Here is my Merc.. Well... Hands at least


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Still loving this combo


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Yes it was... Why is the Merc so fast?
> 
> Here is my Merc.. Well... Hands at least


Powerful engine, great Aero package, brilliant traction, and the most naturally talented driver in the field.

Just wish they weren't so good this year Dan R. would have stood a chance for the title.

I'm so glad Hamilton and Rosberg are even on points again.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This as always it seems on a Monday


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> Is that 9.9 seconds fast total or per day? My SubC ND is never more than 1.8 slow per day. Hopefully that's 9.9 seconds total of say a week. You'd probably want to reset it and synchronize it with the atomic clock on the app to get the baseline.


It's correct. It is now +10.2. I bought the watch knowing it was advertised at +12s so I know it needs a service. My Ploprof is currently +1.8s and PO is +0.8.


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

Not had the sub on the bracket since I bought it. May put it back on this week for a bit. Got some formal occasions coming up. It's so comfy on a nato.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking the work week off with the SubC. Have a great week!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Datejust II


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Have a goodweek!

Cesar


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

I was wearing the BP until my wife wanted to take the kids to Disneyland again today. Back to the ultimate tool watch on Zulu.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

gasspasser said:


> I was wearing the BP until my wife wanted to take the kids to Disneyland again today. Back to the ultimate tool watch on Zulu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that would be a NATO strap, Zulus are much shorter and don't double back, usually have just 3 rings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

NightScar said:


>


Beautiful shot


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't wanna split hairs but it's a 5 Ring Zulu.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gasspasser said:


> I don't wanna split hairs but it's a 5 Ring Zulu.


But it's really important we determine with 100% certainty what kind of strap you are wearing. :-s:-d
I won't sleep tonight otherwise -- are you reaaally sure it's a Zulu? ;-)


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> But it's really important we determine with 100% certainty what kind of strap you are wearing. :-s:-d
> I won't sleep tonight otherwise -- are you reaaally sure it's a Zulu? ;-)


Also I have reason to believe that is a franken strap looks like two of the five rings are non genuine? Joking, joking.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


>


Note to self: find a M106 asap!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back with GMT-Master II


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Scratches!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Chicks dig scars 



mikeylacroix said:


> Scratches!!
> View attachment 1642884


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Just put leather strap on my 16220.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

No Rolex, no Tudor. Pretend I'm playing in Costa Rica today!


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

My 14060 is on exchange with one of the watch crew here. Love this JLC Reverso 1931 Tribute 


















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow. Definite grail for me.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> I think that would be a NATO strap, Zulus are much shorter and don't double back, usually have just 3 rings.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually it does seem to be a three ring zulu, which is usually characterized by thicker nylon and rounder hardware, often & depending on the wrist they still are long enough to fold over...

Edit: nevermind picture was a bit dark on my phone, it is a 5 ring zulu but rest of the characteristics previously pointed out still applies


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Gentleman, it's a wonderful day when a grail arrives.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice watch brother i havent seen it personally yet.....


Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

And today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> Gentleman, it's a wonderful day when a grail arrives.
> View attachment 1643744


Well done! Enjoy it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful photo there.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Deepsea for my overnight shift









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

now








later


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Breitling for today's menu..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Black shirt on my Daytona


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> And today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favourite


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a black dial SS Daytona, but your photos make me want a white dial one badly! Well done. Great shots.


NightScar said:


>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Service time today


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Time to swing


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raining and chilly at 50 this morning as I left for work.

Sorry not wearing one of my Rolex or Tudor but the awesome Vulcain Nautical Trophy LE, the Cricket diver  on a custom blue Heuerville strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Luis6 said:


> I have a black dial SS Daytona, but your photos make me want a white dial one badly! Well done. Great shots.


Thanks and as I always say, when in doubt....
:-d :-!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Guess what came today?


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Non Rolex today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Moon for me...


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

This today.










Spent some time at the AD today and managed to walk out empty handed. Wasn't easy though 
I tell you! My salesman let me try on a brand new LV from the owners personal collection, and I tried unsuccessfully to buy it. No if and or buts about it was the watch leaving that store on my wrist!


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

<3


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

I bought this strap for a different watch but really like the fit on my explorer. 









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

/\ /\ /\
Love the colors, martin_blank
well done


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great day fellas


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

the coke is back for business


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Still wearing the 16220.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Gym


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

martin_blank said:


> I bought this strap for a different watch but really like the fit on my explorer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really works well together

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Back on the bracelet which I think is definitely the best look


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> Back on the bracelet which I think is definitely the best look


Good god I want that watch!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> Back on the bracelet which I think is definitely the best look


That's the only watch I have never taken off the bracelet even once.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

reflections


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

New to me, my father's Datejust purchased in 1989:


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Today's tool....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

from this







to this


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well Fall is definitely here this week, early for CLT, we usually enjoy nice summer days later in the year so hopefully it'll come as quick as it came!
So Explorer II on brown Perlon and Fall colors today 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good Lord!! Such a beauty...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today, poormans tuttonero...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

THG said:


>


Awesome lume shot!


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well Fall is definitely here this week, early for CLT, we usually enjoy nice summer days later in the year so hopefully it'll come as quick as it came!
> So Explorer II on brown Perlon and Fall colors today
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color coordination.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Great combo with that polar explorer, well-done like always!


Jeep99dad said:


> Well Fall is definitely here this week, early for CLT, we usually enjoy nice summer days later in the year so hopefully it'll come as quick as it came!
> So Explorer II on brown Perlon and Fall colors today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

Back on the braclet today for a formal occasion. Been on nato since the day after I bought it.


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Sold my black faced THC last week with the thought of purchasing an ExpII. The thought of having a non movable bezel kind of got to me as I tend to use them a lot. So I picked this up and could not be happier. The gray is such a different watch than the black.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

progman2000 said:


> Sold my black faced THC last week with the thought of purchasing an ExpII. The thought of having a non movable bezel kind of got to me as I tend to use them a lot. So I picked this up and could not be happier. The gray is such a different watch than the black.


Congrats. Miss mine but had to move it. Did you buy it from Justin?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats. Miss mine but had to move it. Did you buy it from Justin?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Got it from John Batista over on TRF. One of the most 'mint' preowned watches I've ever snagged, bracelet still had stickers on it.

(Saw yours on the sales forum but I was still in a mental struggle over the ExpII).


----------



## luis_rodriguez (Aug 29, 2014)

Deepsea for today. Have a nice Thusday for all!


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My evening combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Another "Check-In"...
"Pellie Today"








Cheers for Thursday! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally it's Friday


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

No driving today. Out on a bus.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

a little extreme won't hurt..


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

From a few days ago at the Ciudad de artes y ciencias. Guess the camera focused on the more impressive of the 2...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

This is my favourite thread in WUS. Wait, besides the sales forum...

Thought I'd share an image from lunch today.










There's a two tone Submariner in there somewhere.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1646966


Very Nice.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Finally dragged the new Sub off, Bling time for the weekend.

Got to say these Pro II Breitling bracelets are top notch, they just have to make them adjustable.


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

My coke explorer II


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

This has quickly become my daily wearer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1646966


What an awesome watch. Probably the best looking high end Chrono out there with the new Bathy perhaps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love to see all those 16570 ExpII's... Such an underrated Rolex. I have a hard time not reaching for it and be fair to the other beauties in the watch box  it's also quite versatile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

rayraythemack said:


> Gentleman, it's a wonderful day when a grail arrives.
> View attachment 1643744


Sweet. My buddy has one (I think I posted it here). Really nice in person and in pics!

These seem pretty rare. He got his in Hawaii at the Rolex Boutique and was told that they had only received 3 so far including his...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

TheDude said:


> Sweet. My buddy has one (I think I posted it here). Really nice in person and in pics!
> 
> These seem pretty rare. He got his in Hawaii at the Rolex Boutique and was told that they had only received 3 so far including his...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I got mine in Hawaii too! Baron & Leeds on Maui. Ordered it while I was there and filled out all the paperwork that allowed me to purchase without tax if it was shipped to me. Arrived 4 weeks later.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

[email protected]

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> What an awesome watch. Probably the best looking high end Chrono out there with the new Bathy perhaps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Ya i was looking at getting a higher end sports watch...vc overseas..bp bathyscaphe..cartier diver...breguet marine etc.
Everything kept getting compared to the daytona...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today borrowed from captain nemo&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Taking the Rolex on its first camping trip and I bought a plane to match


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Looky at what I just got back. It looks AMAZING, brand new. I wear my watches and beat them up pretty good and this just came back from Rolex looking brand new. Well worth the money.














I just put in on for the day and tomorrow.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mikeylacroix said:


> Ya i was looking at getting a higher end sports watch...vc overseas..bp bathyscaphe..cartier diver...breguet marine etc.
> Everything kept getting compared to the daytona...


Definitely on the cards for me.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

this later


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Home and ready to relax this week end. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> this later
> View attachment 1647973


Wowzer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

My car is having a spa.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Toys toys toys


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Todays contribution to the enabler thread


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend


----------



## secrethouse92 (Dec 20, 2012)

Aarhus, Denmark








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

There seems to be a Pelagos revival going on at the moment.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

can't get wrong with this watch


----------



## Professor S (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Toys toys toys


Nice pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Bathys all morning. Will change later to go to a barbecue with friends who a are soon moving to Chicago 
I really love this Bathys. Perfect size for me. Love the dial. Honestly I've had hundreds of micros literally and this one stands out for some reason. If I had to as weird as it may sound it could be my only watch with a selection of leather, canvas and nylon straps. 









My parents sent me photos from the balcony at our family place in Port Camargue... Man I miss this place. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Just lounging around the house tonight. Figured I'd give dad's some wrist time just to get going a bit:


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


>


Someone has a new fav

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wore this since 4am today. Charity bike ride for MS, city to the shore. OC, NJ.
Beat last years time! Yes, lug overhang.....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going to friends' for dinner and the Tudor sub is joining the party 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

He's very happy to have the watch on the wrist.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going to friends' for dinner and the Tudor sub is joining the party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dynamite

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

At the airport now


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sure feels like fall in the air this evening


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

have a great Sunday guys....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The frogman of Rolex


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

You're all killing me with your Pelagos :-( I thought I was done with that disease 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Afternoon change.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Luis6 said:


> Afternoon change.


I thought I can keep that but now is gone...hiks.. .....good choice man.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> You're all killing me with your Pelagos :-( I thought I was done with that disease
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I don't know what it is but, I really think that the Pelagos has started to make a resurgence. There seems to be more and more dealers coming on board with the Tudor brand, maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

New toy


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I don't know what it is but, I really think that the Pelagos has started to make a resurgence. There seems to be more and more dealers coming on board with the Tudor brand, maybe that has something to do with it?


The prices have dropped significantly and one can get a Pelagos under 3K these days so that helps too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

Backcountry pelagos

On the highline trail en route to the Grinnell glacier in Glacier natl park


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

[email protected]

Tx

Roberto


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunday BP 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)

the most beauiful dial ever!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rollin with the Rolex Explorer II today on a brown Perlon strap 
Really hard to not wear this one, I am really digging it and want to grab it out of the box daily... So much so it makes me feel like I could sell a couple of my other watches I really like ;-)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I don't know what it is but, I really think that the Pelagos has started to make a resurgence. There seems to be more and more dealers coming on board with the Tudor brand, maybe that has something to do with it?


Had this talk with my AD the other day. He said that the relaunching Tudor in NA has been more of a success than Rolex had even hoped for. Originally the ADs hadn't even been given any sales training on it, just a little information pack. Next month the Tudor rep is coming around for the training. Also mentioned he still hears the customers come in and say the Pelagos is what Rolex should have launched within it's own brand years ago. i recall making the same comment myself several times in the past.

There's just something about the Pelgos I find tremendously wearable, not to mention photogenic!

In in fact I think I'll take my Aquadive off this morning and strap that particular Tudor on!


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

chasecj7 said:


> Had this talk with my AD the other day. He said that the relaunching Tudor in NA has been more of a success than Rolex had even hoped for. Originally the ADs hadn't even been given any sales training on it, just a little information pack. Next month the Tudor rep is coming around for the training. Also mentioned he still hears the customers come in and say the Pelagos is what Rolex should have launched within it's own brand years ago. i recall making the same comment myself several times in the past.
> 
> There's just something about the Pelgos I find tremendously wearable, not to mention photogenic!
> 
> ...


While I do like the pelagos, when I see it next to the Black bay I loose all interest in it and see only the BB. Add to that the significant price difference and I don't see myself ever owning one. To each his own I guess!! They are very photogenic though!


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The prices have dropped significantly and one can get a Pelagos under 3K these days so that helps too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


With a 3K price tag that is where this watch should be, it would be well and truly great value then. The problem for me is, lately I've been thinking of selling the Pelagos but, for that price I won't get anything I like better.

The bracelet on this watch for all the hype, I could never quite get it to fit properly, which has always bugged me a little.

All in all a great time piece which happens to be on my wrist right now.







sorry old photo.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

The honeymoon isn't over yet. This watch constantly beckons me to wear it. It has me thinking about thinning the heard a bit to fund a JLC Reverso... a watch I've wanted for almost 20 years. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Very obsessed


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

rayraythemack said:


> Very obsessed
> View attachment 1649952


Looks great in the sunlight.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Tight security


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

the beauty of ceramica


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week to all of you


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Matt C said:


>


New?

Looks great.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Brisman said:


> New?
> 
> Looks great.


Thanks I got it Friday, loving it so far!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Monday might look a little something like this


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/so-i-...uet-heres-what-i-did-1091361.html#post8431476


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

How's the 13MP camera


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

Wearing this:









to go to the Rolex building in Kent to collect this:


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/so-i-...uet-heres-what-i-did-1091361.html#post8431476


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back with coke


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

change


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great week. Kicking things off with the subC as usual 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand (Feb 11, 2012)

This...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This one since yesterday&#8230;








Cesar


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

something fun i made for another thread








https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/faiz-different-sotc-sorry-geoffbot-1091434.html#post8432322


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

GMT today...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Men without watches... Not on Savile Row!


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Hot day today in Sydney.



















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

one on left later


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

dainese said:


> Hot day today in Sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love pic 1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

On the road coming back up from Flathead Lake...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1651292
> 
> one on left later


White please! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Was cooking for the fam with the 16570 and some wine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Haha will do brice








Gym now


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

surely this is a very versatile yet stunning piece..


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Wait brice is that curry n rice?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> Wait brice is that curry n rice?


Yeah. Korma sauce on chicken and Jasmine rice  yum yum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah. Korma sauce on chicken and Jasmine rice  yum yum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Nice. Home pics/foods are the best.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Blue is the color


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> White please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


just for ya!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> just for ya!
> View attachment 1651474


You need my address?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

back to this, I just can't leave it in the box for more than a couple of days.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a brand new EuLit perlon, extremely nice quality!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CMTFR said:


> Hope you all have a great day!


Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry no Rolex today !
It's Speedy Tuesday ;-)

Moonwatch on a green Perlon from WatchObsession

Have a great day everyone.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah. Korma sauce on chicken and Jasmine rice  yum yum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Looks yummy brice..

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Deepsea landing in Spokane


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you very much


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Going Tudor, now.


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

Gray nato today.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

SubC Tuesday!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

I changed the date after this.


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Go with ceramic bezel today


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

As usual...waiting for meeting









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Fall wear


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cricket Hump Day - time to go to work


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

Black on Black


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Playing around with the new Iphone6 black and white app. Wearing this today.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Wednesday is Day-Date.....Happy October!


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Giving the explorer a break and going with the Sinn handwind today


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Vintage feelings today&#8230;








Regards

Cesar


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> Vintage feelings today&#8230;
> View attachment 1653096
> 
> 
> ...


Cesar what are the exact specs/details on this seamaster? Awesome piece!


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

October 1 and all's well...


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been tossing around the idea of flipping the THC blue to bankroll an LV, but every time I strap it on I'm just not sure I can do it.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*WoW....Where did the day go?*
*







*
*Cheers! :-!*


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Morning guys,

Tougher decision than choosing which suit to wear...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

thats a beautiful omega cesar!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#teamred
The red Sistem 51 landed tonight, I won it on an IG giveaway! Pretty cool  now I have the blue, black and red models 
Good night 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

My go to at the moment.


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cricket Hump Day - time to go to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hubba hubba!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Do not pass go


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Half day gone. Great day to all of you.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

1 day trip to small town Tegal...many interesting things you can't find in a city...like becak parking below a stop sign while the rider playing chest...so funny

























Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> Do not pass go
> View attachment 1653869


Don't forget to change your date! BTW, love the Pelagos.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC Thursday for me 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

JUVENTINO619 said:


> Cesar what are the exact specs/details on this seamaster? Awesome piece!


Brother, this is a 166.0251 people use to call it also as baby ploprof despite it not being exactly the babyploprof. it has a calibre omega 1010. It was from a friend of mine, i bought it because i tought it was cool, and after i found out that it is kind of a rare bird.....

Today:









Cesar


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Greetings from Sandpoint Idaho. This beauty hasn't left my wrist since it's arrival


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

rayraythemack said:


> Greetings from Sandpoint Idaho. This beauty hasn't left my wrist since it's arrival


Nice. I've always wanted to hit their big car show in the summer. One of these times I'll make it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight it'll be the blue sub on the blue Perlon 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Cappuccino + Coke


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Luis6 said:


>


Wonderful picture. Makes me want a Hulk!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


>


Stay tuned.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight it'll be the blue sub on the blue Perlon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is so amazing....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Taking son to see the Hungry Caterpillar


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> This one is so amazing....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you do much. It's become my fave even over the subC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Long weekend with the Monday off, hopefully an early finish today.

Have a great one.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Arm strong


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Lunch with wife.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Enjoying the start of the long weekend, having a beer and sitting with my best mate.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## PhilouD (Oct 3, 2014)

Today my Sub :



Regards from France !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !!!
Explorer II to wrap up the work week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Enjoying the start of the long weekend, having a beer and sitting with my best mate.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


One of my favorite commercial beers👍


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

I was just checking my cooking times before a family BBQ tonight.


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> Arm strong
> View attachment 1654970


Love that white!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Rainy day in 30241


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

Vintage Friday


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

The only one I have










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Friday...Day-Date...


----------



## oyster (Feb 8, 2006)

both today b-)


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sub today, so far hehehe.....









Cesar


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

My precious...


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Got a new Panatime strap for the THC. I'm digging it.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Always love your photos, and this one is just as wonderful as usual.



Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 1655543


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Had the big boy on today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Starting to celebrare wifes birthday...









Cesar


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

This one all weekend.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Good evening


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Good moaning from Bangkok


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ranger looks great on that camo


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lunch time, burritos please ^^
Guess that one would stay on my wrist for the next days. 









Bon week end from J town


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

It deserve a better shot! 









Voilà


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wish you all a great weekend


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great weekend to all!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

So after trying this on a few weeks ago I knew I would have to pick one up...feels good to have a sub back in the rotation.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Saturday... Finally!! 
16570 on a Drew canvas for now !! Have a great weekend!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Starting the saturday... Have a great weekend!!









Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

julywest said:


>


That's looks awesome buddy. Congrats. 
How do u like it? Iove the Camo on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JWNY said:


> Good moaning from Bangkok


Amazing duo and they complete each over nicely. Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

BP for a wedding today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gasspasser said:


> BP for a wedding today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bam!!
Killing me softly with this watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying a nice breakfast by myself, needed some quiet time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bam!!
> Killing me softly with this watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


lool


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Dinner time (almost):


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Moonwatch for me... Good weekend Gentlemen


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

At my little brothers wedding


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

spending time with the AT


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

datejust for Sunday service









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great Sunday all!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Enjoying Sunday.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great watches and photos all around. Enjoy yiur Sunday










Cool shot Luis


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

Rolex Explorer here in freezing Saskatchewan!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

On the train on the way to the airport, so it has to be a GMT watch today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Just passed 5000 posts and still wearing my DSSD.

Take it easy guys.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Family shot


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Ceramica Day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

maa101770 said:


> View attachment 1657653


Looks great Mark! Those subs are so awesome and versatile!

Happy birthday to Colton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my new red sistem51 this morning. Will change later. Not a Rolex but same family... Like the cousin whose cash revived the whole family after the surge of the quartz watch and the Japanese watch manufacturers nearly killed the Swiss watch industry 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

BLing said:


> Ceramica Day


Whoa...beautiful!


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to work with the duo color bezel


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


>


Absolutely stunning Pelagos, a fully functional tool watch with the classic looks and even more amazing when looking at it from the dark seas below


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Has become my Monday go to


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

dainese said:


>


Man, even the watches are upside down, down under.
Do the hands at least turn the proper direction? :-s


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

afternoon change


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Some native Australian flowers/plants from our garden.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Typical Monday for me, always kick off the work week with the Rolex SubC 
#SubCMonday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


>





Jeep99dad said:


> Typical Monday for me, always kick off the work week with the Rolex SubC
> #SubCMonday
> 
> 
> ...


Hello fellow enablers.
Both of your beautiful watches are on my short list. Hard to decide which one, but favoring the subc. Love that green strap on the explorer btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Yesterday spent the day with this one&#8230;









And today&#8230;









Have a good week!
Regards

Cesar


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wife & I
She stole my Rolex










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What a great duo, Cesar!!!



cesar scarambone said:


> Yesterday spent the day with this one&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Brice! Both are keepers! 



Cesar


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to work


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Green carpet office.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Wife & I
> She stole my Rolex
> 
> 
> ...


You've got a great collection! I love this Longines diver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

My new good luck charm! Every time I wear it my Chargers win.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> You've got a great collection! I love this Longines diver!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Jon. It's getting there.

Since it's arrival my rotation has suffered

Love the lucky GMT your sportn'

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

My first Rolex! Turning 25 tomorrow (the 7th) and celebrated early. This will be on my wrist for the long haul.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

busch12 said:


> My first Rolex! Turning 25 tomorrow (the 7th) and celebrated early. This will be on my wrist for the long haul.


Congrats and enjoy your special day. Well done


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> My new good luck charm! Every time I wear it my Chargers win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you could have worn an Invicta Sunday and the Chargers still would have trounced the Jets.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

14060m today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

This will be his one day...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

surprisingly comfortable and well made!


----------



## franzy (Jul 18, 2010)

GMT2C


----------



## Sylwia.kl (Sep 2, 2013)

sweet baby, beatufil photo, all is very touching !


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Loving it on this new brown nato...


----------



## KaliforniaReeves (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Watch 1980, car 1970.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

Sri said:


> Loving it on this new brown nato...


I see what you did there....it match your shoes too.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The one and only I have =)


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi.. It's been awhile

Finally I pulled the trigger for this one.. 
A little bit shinny compared to my other Rolexes



















Have a great day!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II 16570 for meetings and dinner with vendors 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

A few photos from a social gathering on Monday just passed.



















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Finally I got my photo through  Great day, evening to all of you.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PhilouD (Oct 3, 2014)

a new Rubber B strap :



nice for the beach next summer !


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

For a rainy day

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Still playing with some patina... Yesterday tried some LOs....


















Regards

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Watch 1980, car 1970.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice duo brother... Wich model is this porsche?

Regards

Cesar


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Good night


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> Nice duo brother... Wich model is this porsche?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Thanks, Cesar! It's a 1970 911T. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

sporting my 16220 today...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> Good night


I really love this one as much as some of your higher end watches . Killer. I see a JR in my future. How's the fit and finish?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> Still playing with some patina... Yesterday tried some LOs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always notice your calculator in the background. Great calculator (and watch!). I have an HP 12C too. What do you do for a living?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Lagunatic and his TT Rolex Submariner-Date. Photos shot 10/8/2014


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

trying some different straps at the moment this is a grey 3 ring Zulu


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really love this one as much as some of your higher end watches . Killer. I see a JR in my future. How's the fit and finish?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


fit of the case is superb
up there with a grand seiko imo
no play at the lug ends, nor at the clasp itself
as long as the bracelet is sized well, no 'bracelet jiggle' noise
crown is easy to grip and the sw base movement runs/winds with no fuss and high accuracy

finishing wise, the JR excels in the alternate types they use
especially on the case itself
the raised bezel has a vertical type brushing, yet its polished on the curved sides, with sharp edges all around
this alternate finishing is present all over the cushion case, with tight tolerances wherever there is a step/seperation
the caseback is screwdown and nicely engraved..i would say etched with the JR logo and some matte finishing

the dial is where it gets interesting
very very white
date wheel cut out looks like its been bevel-ed..the same white is on the inside border 
indices and hands are highly polished, and as far as the naked eges goes i can't see any burring 
lume is fantastic of course









erm..what else am i missing..?


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

That JR is very very nice indeed.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

It's Thursday morning, but I already have the Friday mood...


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Iwc ingenieur


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

a nice companion to my wrist


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> fit of the case is superb
> up there with a grand seiko imo
> no play at the lug ends, nor at the clasp itself
> as long as the bracelet is sized well, no 'bracelet jiggle' noise
> ...


 Iove it. Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

dainese said:


> A few photos from a social gathering on Monday just passed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...

Dejavu









Ready to work!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Let's go Pearl today.







And have a new piece for this thread being picked up Friday!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Haven't worn this guy for awhile... Sorry no Rolex today


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Caught the lume  .


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> trying some different straps at the moment this is a grey 3 ring Zulu


What color hardware?


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> Let's go Pearl today.
> View attachment 1671746
> 
> And have a new piece for this thread being picked up Friday!


Love that! Closer pic of band? Can't make it out.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Nite


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbays are beautiful... Cheers


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

cpl said:


> I always notice your calculator in the background. Great calculator (and watch!). I have an HP 12C too. What do you do for a living?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehehe.... The hp12c is kind of old school! I work at a brokerage firm as fixed income and futures broker. Already took of all the patina yesterday and make everything again.... Its a funny watch for sure.









Regards

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks, Cesar! It's a 1970 911T.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing car brother! Its a true classic!!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words, Cesar! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really dig this strap. The texture looks great! Where did you get it?


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

bad fishy said:


> What color hardware?


Brushed rings, grey fabric.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

My new sub on my favorite nato


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Pepsi on custom minimal red stich aligator strap.


















Tx

Roberto


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

asonstuf said:


> I really dig this strap. The texture looks great! Where did you get it?


Strapped For a Time, pretty inexpensive, thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Blue Snowflake today










Sent from.....


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Trying out the Hirsch Heavy Calf with my Sea Dweller









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

BB on a dark, rainy day...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Blocky watch head with blocky strap on this Friday blocked with tons of meeting


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

it's Friday.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

10/10. It's National Day here in Taiwan. We used to call it "The Glorious October".


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Get ready for weekend..


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Blocky watch head with blocky strap on this Friday blocked with tons of meeting


I love this combo. I've got a 22mm isofrane for my black bay, but now I need a 20mm for the sub. The rubber b straps look great, but hard to pull the trigger when the isofrane is such a great value for a third of the cost


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

busch12 said:


> I love this combo. I've got a 22mm isofrane for my black bay, but now I need a 20mm for the sub. The rubber b straps look great, but hard to pull the trigger when the isofrane is such a great value for a third of the cost


I do have Rubber Bs too, but somehow personally I find their smooth lines are more suitable for traditional case shapes such as the Explorer.

You can definitely get a better fit on the ISO.

Both are lovely straps.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Start my day with this








Then should be be picking this one up by noon and make the switch


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

chasecj7,

Looking forward to seeing your blue dial milgauss!

I've handled it in person and like it very much, I should have had it if my wife had not banned me from buying any watches this year.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

First time coming to the flyer


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chasecj7 said:


> Start my day with this
> View attachment 1681514
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. It looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

+1 sub + iso&#8230; TGI friday!










Regards

Cesar


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope you all have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

CMTFR said:


> Hope you all have a great weekend ahead!


I've said it before and I'll say it again: your photos are the best!


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Enjoying the Deepsea on GGB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

asonstuf said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again: your photos are the best!


Thank you very much for your kind comment.

But I'm sure we all have to agree that are people here, with much better photographic skills.

Cheers
C


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)

First Rolex, only three days old. Pretty sure my high C has extra brilliance!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is another great example of why this is such a great forum. Thank you Brice (jeep dad) for your leads to purchase a Rolex sub. Received this gem today and could not be happier!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Just a quickie first wrist shot. This dial is tough to capture. It flops from blue to green to nearly back and every which combination you can imagine.

I'll take some better ones later that hopefully do show off just how special this one is.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

BLNR on a RubberB today as it warms up over here.


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

chasecj7 said:


> Just a quickie first wrist shot. This dial is tough to capture. It flops from blue to green to nearly back and every which combination you can imagine.
> 
> I'll take some better ones later that hopefully do show off just how special this one is.
> 
> View attachment 1687874


Fantastic!


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Pelagos today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay is addictive...

Good weekend Gentlemen...


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

Trying a new strap that came with another watch. Does it work or is the orange too bad a clash ?




















Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

chasecj7 said:


> Just a quickie first wrist shot. This dial is tough to capture. It flops from blue to green to nearly back and every which combination you can imagine.
> 
> I'll take some better ones later that hopefully do show off just how special this one is.
> 
> View attachment 1687874


Congrats - well done. Looks like a beauty

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue sub tonight. 
Have a great weekend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey Jeep, its a stunner mate... Cheers



Jeep99dad said:


> Blue sub tonight.
> Have a great weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hey Jeep, its a stunner mate... Cheers


Thank you very much for the kind words. One of my favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Chris B Duck (Sep 13, 2013)

Brand new Black Bay this morning. Blurry pic for a blurry head...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## sickened1 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Relaxing&#8230;









Cesar


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

this again today but I'll probably change it before the end of the day. I hear my iwc calling .


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Pam183 with Panerai shirt today.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

chasecj7 said:


> View attachment 1696754


More please! 
Different angles, different lights, different reflections. Must be wonderful!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> More please!
> Different angles, different lights, different reflections. Must be wonderful!


It's not just the dial that throws light around, it's pretty much everything!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow! Maybe some lume shots later, sir?



chasecj7 said:


> It's not just the dial that throws light around, it's pretty much everything!
> View attachment 1696866
> 
> 
> View attachment 1696890


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Realized the gf got into my safe when we went to go adopt our second cat tonight


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Chris B Duck said:


> Brand new Black Bay this morning. Blurry pic for a blurry head...
> View attachment 1691866


Is that a black Black Bay or just the light reflection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

SD for sunday..have a great one.









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Added end links


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Added end links


Where's the strap from?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend to all


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chasecj7 said:


> It's not just the dial that throws light around, it's pretty much everything!
> View attachment 1696866
> 
> 
> View attachment 1696890


Awesome. Congrats on this major incoming !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

chasecj7 said:


> Where's the strap from?


It's a strap off my old Seiko military


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Having some coffee before the film at the cinema starts


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a brown perlon strap from whatchs.com


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is my latest. Could no longer resist. The dial is simply amazing.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Here is my latest. Could no longer resist. The dial is simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U bad bad man


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hooray! Bravo! Congratulations!:-!
(or should I apologize for pushing you over the edge...:-d)



darby11 said:


> Here is my latest. Could no longer resist. The dial is simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Hooray! Bravo! Congratulations!:-!
> (or should I apologize for pushing you over the edge...:-d)


You can do both, as a little bit of each. You do get the assist here though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> U bad bad man


More like, no will power man

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Here is my latest. Could no longer resist. The dial is simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!! What an awesome dial indeed. 
I am hoping to grab one in 2015 too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!! What an awesome dial indeed.
> I am hoping to grab one in 2015 too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks and do it! I've got some redundancy so considering what to do. So far I have you down for

Daytona
Hulk

In 2015

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Here is my latest. Could no longer resist. The dial is simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrific score. Huge congrats and wear it in good health. Stunning Sub


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

BP today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Here is my latest. Could no longer resist. The dial is simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, very nice.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Stuck with the DSSD for a week now, doing well.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Sitting at the pediatrician's office...









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Terrific score. Huge congrats and wear it in good health. Stunning Sub


Thanks very much. Digging it, for sure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Congratulations, very nice.


Thanks. Thought I preferred Kermit, I had it wrong.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Couple more.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Explorer II 16570 this morning for church and now for lunch 
Have a great Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Couple more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love how the dial changes color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Couple more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, looks fantastic!

I'd thought about a hulk but my AD didn't have one in to try on. Looks great on you!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

martin_blank said:


> Sitting at the pediatrician's office...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm..is that optical illusion or is there something different about how you wear your watch?


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Hmm..is that optical illusion or is there something different about how you wear your watch?


I haven't stopped laughing for the last two minutes, EA great pick up. I'm not laughing at the op(please don't take offense) just the comment goes well with the picture.

I think he is wearing the watch on is right hand wrist.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

3 ring 2 piece Zulu in Navy.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> 3 ring 2 piece Zulu in Navy.


Very smart looking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Another 2 piece Zulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Church and lunch. Bread of heaven and bread for the tummy. Very nice!



Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing the Explorer II 16570 this morning for church and now for lunch
> Have a great Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> Hmm..is that optical illusion or is there something different about how you wear your watch?


Not sure what you are referring to but I do wear my watch on my right..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Thanks and do it! I've got some redundancy so considering what to do. So far I have you down for
> 
> Daytona
> Hulk
> ...


 on my list are

JLC NSA
BP Bathyscaphe Ti
Hulk 
Jean Richard Chrono
Zodiaz Sea Dragon new version
A vintage Chrono (Wakmann, Enicar, Yema, Heuer...)
Sinn UX

 I see 2 or 3 of those happening in 2015 if all goes well!
One/two of the cheaper ones maybe by year end but I'm also selling my speedy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

martin_blank said:


> Not sure what you are referring to but I do wear my watch on my right..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


It seems upside down ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> on my list are
> 
> JLC NSA
> BP Bathyscaphe Ti
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice Darby!!
What's the size of that Chrono??

The two 3-hand Bathy side by side almost look blue!? What color are they? Are they different models? Hard to tell the diff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

martin_blank said:


> Not sure what you are referring to but I do wear my watch on my right..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


That makes sense... I thought it was your left hand.. The angle makes perfect sense if it's your right hand..


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice Darby!!
> What's the size of that Chrono??
> 
> The two 3-hand Bathy side by side almost look blue!? What color are they? Are they different models? Hard to tell the diff?
> ...


I wanted to check the black chrono but not out yet. It's 43 / 15.25. Too large unless the black visually slims it. Those are the meteorite and titanium model you want! The left one is the black face, so titanium. The grey dial is the stainless. This watch is super hard to picture. I had the ceramitized black dial a year ago and flipped it like a pancake. My bad, as it's probably a collectors item cause BP scraped it saying it's too costly to produce. That's why they switched to ti

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Saturday was with this lovely:


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

and then on Sunday while was with the ceramica, I picked another one up..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

and on Monday, I am enjoying another black case beauty


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week fellas


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

It is gonna be a long flight...


----------



## Chris B Duck (Sep 13, 2013)

It's the blue Black Bay in a dark room! But if Tudor ever do bring out a black...


cfw said:


> Is that a black Black Bay or just the light reflection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


>


Quit showing of the that awesome watch ;P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Chris B Duck said:


> It's the blue Black Bay in a dark room! But if Tudor ever do bring out a black...


I know, I'd be all over it in a flash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

cfw said:


> Quit showing of the that awesome watch ;P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1 more just for u


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Bit of a change today - this is one photogenic watch!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

darby11 said:


> I wanted to check the black chrono but not out yet. It's 43 / 15.25. Too large unless the black visually slims it. Those are the meteorite and titanium model you want! The left one is the black face, so titanium. The grey dial is the stainless. This watch is super hard to picture. I had the ceramitized black dial a year ago and flipped it like a pancake. My bad, as it's probably a collectors item cause BP scraped it saying it's too costly to produce. That's why they switched to ti
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Man! The ceramized is amazing.... I believe you regreat it... I already sold some thani regreat. I really like the titanium version, it is in my list maybe for the next year. Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

late change


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

BLing said:


> and on Monday, I am enjoying another black case beauty


great roll


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> 1 more just for u


Thanks haha that black dial is stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Transit at HK


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

DSSD on SPV1 GGB strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just switched to the subC to take my wife out to lunch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

I used to do a little but a little wouldn't do it so the little got more and more...


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

rayraythemack said:


> I used to do a little but a little wouldn't do it so the little got more and more...
> View attachment 1709762


Nice watch, Mr. Brownstone...mine says hi!


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

THG said:


> Nice watch, Mr. Brownstone...mine says hi!


Nice! Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

New to me Explorer I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Starting a 10 day business trip so back to my Sub.


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> New to me Explorer I
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it! Explorer has some thing special going on.


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Transit at HK
> 
> View attachment 1708818


Funny. I'm on my way there now. I'll keep an eye out for polar explorers on a strap.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

mrallen13 said:


> I like it! Explorer has some thing special going on.


Thanks! I have always admired how understated it is. Wrestled over whether to go with 36mm or the 39mm, but went with the latter and feel great about it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

morning!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Need to take some new pics of this one.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Transit at HK
> 
> View attachment 1708818


Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

Not shabby, but adeptly described as geezer chic:

1957 14k 6567.


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

This one!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Grey Zulu


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still with pam292


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking the work week off with the subC 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

As usual, another great shot of the white 116520. Love it!



darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

late change


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

What to wear tomorrow?


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Really loving my trusty 14060 back from service. Now running at +3 secs a day which is an improvement on the +10 secs before service and not at all bad for a non-COSC from 1992. Just found this sand/black NATO which I think really brings out the cream of the faded Tritium. Having recently been in a Rubber B phase, I have just switched back to NATOs - they make the slightly diminutive 14060 look bigger on the wrist.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Using GMT function 

Kiddo must be sleeping now


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Stuck in traffic this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

3536 here today...










Cesar


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaos46 (Jun 27, 2014)

my 6536


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Stuck on the wrist


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

imagwai said:


> View attachment 1717530


This one rocks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

THG said:


> Stuck on the wrist


Is it just the white balance in this shot or is the Lume blue on your BB. Mine is green...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Exp II did great in court today, I'll stick with it the rest of the week.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

imagwai said:


> View attachment 1717530


This one is really really growing on me. It's what a 39mm?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mikeylacroix said:


> What to wear tomorrow?


GS


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

chasecj7 said:


> This one is really really growing on me. It's what a 39mm?


Yep 39 or perhaps 40mm. Small wrist.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys, back at work today after my wee break.

Wearing my POC, have a good one.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> GS


Yes sir!



























It really is that reflective!


----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

997 said:


>


Ooo 1st one here right???


----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> Ooo 1st one here right???


looks like it


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mikeylacroix said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, such a gorgeous watch. I'm so intrigued by the Grand Sekio brand and I would absolutely love a Spring Drive.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

I wore this one today, a Seagull 1963 in 38mm with an acrylic crystal. It's such a great watch for the money.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Thank you, such a gorgeous watch. I'm so intrigued by the Grand Sekio brand and I would absolutely love a Spring Drive.


Coupla more.


















U tried the sbga029?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

New B&S strap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Takemusu said:


> Is it just the white balance in this shot or is the Lume blue on your BB. Mine is green...


The former. My lume is also green  though sometimes comes as blue in certain shots


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

That GS is stunning mikey. It kills me that it was a limited edition.

My favorite combo for the 114060 thus far


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*YEY!...A Sunny Day!
Out comes the Pelagos!








Cheers! :-!*


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to see this one again, such an epic piece.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mikeylacroix said:


> Coupla more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos Mikey, no I haven't tried the sbga029, I do prefer the dress watch style though. What is the model number of yours? I understand from the post above it is a limited edition.


----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)

loving the reds!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

When +/-0,7cm (beetween my left and right wrist) makes a big diference hehehe...










Regards

Cesar


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Great photos Mikey, no I haven't tried the sbga029, I do prefer the dress watch style though. What is the model number of yours? I understand from the post above it is a limited edition.


its the sbgr083...LE of 700 for some anniversary.
here's a picture review:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/grand-seiko-sbgr083-attempt-905624.html#post6684341

i have a GS sbgx115 incoming..that should be fun
the sbga029 i can imagine will look great next to your BLNR


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Great to see this one again, such an epic piece.


Thanks a lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great pic. So crisp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hell day at work, finally going home and ready for a drink 
The blue sub to cheer me up ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

997 said:


> loving the reds!


Great stuff right there!


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Sweet temptation that can't resist....









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Khaos46 said:


> my 6536
> View attachment 1720146


Great tool...

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1708474
> 
> late change


Nice balance on black & white...

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Back to SubC


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Me too


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing one of my faves today, Explorer II back on its bracelet. Love the 16570!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Still trainig the right wrist.... Like we talked about brice...









Cesar


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Taking the call from the hotel room


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Enjoying the beautiful weather in Houston today...


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Back to this after seeing some photos of the blnr from leicashot.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Back to this after seeing some photos of the blnr from leicashot.


That's hot


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Man that Tudor's a beauty! Terrific shot too!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Takemusu said:


> Man that Tudor's a beauty! Terrific shot too!


Thank you, sir!
dP


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Friday is for PAM


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wearing my all time favorite today. Bought her new back in 2000. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

swap


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mikeylacroix said:


> swap
> View attachment 1742154


No worries I'll swap, what for?


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> No worries I'll swap, what for?


Bwahaha. Blnr?


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Blue Friday, see if I can snap some more pics of this one now too. Been a crazy week.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SM300 for the weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

It's been a gorgeous day today


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> SM300 for the weekend.


This is so cool, like to see it pop up every now and then.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hulk today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

cesar scarambone said:


> Still trainig the right wrist.... Like we talked about brice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Btw - I have this same issue - my left is 6.5 and my right is much closer to 7. It gives me fits. Further confusing things I'm ambidextrous and do many differ sports with different sides. I can't seem to get comfy with watch on my right, although I haven't given it a true chance. I've flipped many a watch due to Improper fit and they probably would have worked on my right wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Tough week at work. I'm off today, yeah. Bike ride and movie maybe if I'm lucky. Busting out the hulk.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Almost weekend! Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Btw - I have this same issue - my left is 6.5 and my right is much closer to 7. It gives me fits. Further confusing things I'm ambidextrous and do many differ sports with different sides. I can't seem to get comfy with watch on my right, although I haven't given it a true chance. I've flipped many a watch due to Improper fit and they probably would have worked on my right wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I gave up again, and came back to the left hahaha









Cesar


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Friday...Day-Date.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Stunning!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Still trainig the right wrist.... Like we talked about brice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's the way to go. I change often. I wear watches on the right 2/3 times a week. I'm so used to it now. It works great with some watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

dainese said:


> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Love these pics

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

the Tudor is back in my favorites list.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> the Tudor is back in my favorites list.


Amazing shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

The Exp II, now.

Enjoy your weekend, Gentlemen.


----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CMTFR said:


> The Exp II, now.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend, Gentlemen.


What a great pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> What a great pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend fellas


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Got up early with Pam183 this morning.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Off we go again... Wonder which will be missed the most after getting home...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Afternoon switch.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Afternoon switch.


So beautiful.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, I bought this today as a weekend and Friday work watch.

IMG]


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

BP today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Watching my 2 yr old dig the same little hole over and over again in the garden!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

asonstuf said:


> Watching my 2 yr old dig the same little hole over and over again in the garden!


Nice pic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

in the dark


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Ap today&#8230;









Have a great weekend!

Cesar


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

darby11 said:


> Nice pic
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. I-phone magic is the best I can do!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)

*United flight from Honolulu to LAX, seat A1, approx. 30 min. after departure. *
*Watch: Rolex Submariner 5513*​


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning from far east.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Keeping it vintage  Tudor sub on one of Art's Kodiac Zulu (Panerai7 also DrunkArtsStraps on IG)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Had the Pelagos on earlier swapped over to the Explorer for the evening.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

did some present shopping for my mum, my wife's watch is in the background.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> that's the way to go. I change often. I wear watches on the right 2/3 times a week. I'm so used to it now. It works great with some watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Is this for what I think it's for? I have an incoming large watch and wonder if it would make a difference?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great relaxing Sunday fellas


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fantastic!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing one of my favorites: Tudor 79090 blue sub on a Kodiac leather Zulu from my buddy Art (Panerai7)
Have a great Sunday 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Going with the GMT (17600) now.

Have a nice day, Gentlemen.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Deepsea on GGB. Have a great Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seraphesque (Aug 31, 2014)

My recently acquired Black Bay!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Back to the Pelagos for the season. It already won us our second cup. Here's to the third.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Not going to help any team except pad the AD's Ferrari Fund!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Back to this after a none-Rolex weekend.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to work


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Built a spring bar tool out of $5 tweezers for my Pelagos. So easy to change the band now!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Back to coke..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rare for me. No watch switcharoo today. It was the Tudor blue sub all Sunday 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Will be strapping on the Monday go-to in the morning.
I hate having to leave the house (home office) first thing in the morning for meetings!


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Subperlative Chronometer

.soak.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This again today, can't get enough.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

soaking.fused said:


> Subperlative Chronometer
> 
> .soak.


So if its on perlon..it would be Subperlotive?


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tomo13 (Oct 18, 2014)

This will be my daily watch for the foreseeable future, barring a lottery win.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

here's a teaser

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/why-w...iko-much-less-quartz-1137210.html#post8894266


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

As usual I kick off the work week with the subC that ain't scared of no spider ;-)

My kids are so looking forward to Halloween. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oops


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Already Monday..Ughgh !!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jlc here&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Sweet GMT...


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Swapped the bracelet out for a Crown and Buckle leather band. Love the versatility of the Pelagos!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This one... Good week Gents...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1772842
> View attachment 1772874


Now who is the bad 1 - quartz, nice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

tomo13 said:


> This will be my daily watch for the foreseeable future, barring a lottery win.


So if you win, what you getting?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

The Black Bay goes very well with that Stella Artois in the backgroud. Cheers!:-!



Sri said:


> This one... Good week Gents...


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Some haze in Singapore


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Scratches!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

this of course


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1779746
> View attachment 1779762
> 
> this of course


Nice pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cooking with Zoé 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

rockin'ron said:


>


Cool 1680 and nice strap. 
I want one.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

smellody said:


>


Stunning...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Some killer watches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

jazzbach said:


> Cool 1680 and nice strap.
> I want one.


Thanks. The watch ain't for sale, but you can get the strap here ;-);-);-)


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


>


That looks badass!

is that one of those Rubber B's or whatever they are called?


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Going out of the family today. Picked this up a month or two ago and think I'm going to flip it. To be fair I never gave it enough wrist time for an honest shake, so I'll give it the day now and see how it goes.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

chasecj7 said:


> That looks badass!
> 
> is that one of those Rubber B's or whatever they are called?


Yes it's the Rubber B 

Explorer is still calling you you know..


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Explorer is still calling you you know..


I am aware of this 

There's a pretty good chance a 214270 will be on my wrist by the end of the year.
I just wish it were a hair larger.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys, still with the Omega.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

I love a bit of AR in the morning.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Waiting for dinner with friends.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Service time ( ouch!! ) 
Rolex service center really recommend to change everything, the crystal, dial and hands cause they don't relume dials, pusher... 









Last service record in the Netherlands in 1995 lol

Total is really bitter @ 2. Something K :/


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

AD let me try this on. A little heavy. USD75k anyone?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Exploring the office.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

adisurya said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice


----------



## Maess (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This today don't think the RubberB does it justice.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

So different putting it on the distressed leather strap, especially after a while without doing so.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry no pic today but wearing my Submariner (116610LN).


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Triton9 said:


>


Classic. Love the combo.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Waiting for the one o'clock meeting.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm thinking Pelagos for wednesday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back on with a Rolex and going with the ND Sub.

Have a good one.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExplorerWednesday! I've really enjoyed the smaller and more classic 16570 vs. the 216570. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

1675 today...may as well enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Can't we rename this section into "Post whatever watch you want" ?


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

GMT....


----------



## dave1976 (Mar 1, 2013)

I started my day wearing a Rolex Sub C 114060 and popped into town for lunch as 'working at home' and passed my local Rolex Tudor AD. I had no intention of buying a watch just looking around. They have a new Tudor display case inside so off I went. The kind lady offered to let me try a few on and twenty minutes later a Black Bay was being adjusted for my wrist and I was typing in my pin code on my debit card! As a result I am finishing my day wearing a red Black Bay. This is a lovely watch and happy with the purchase - the wife may not be quite so chuffed but arguably happier than when I just turned up with a GMT2c!  By the way, how do you start a new paragraph in these boxes - Prob sounds like an idiotic question but the enter key does not seem to do it!? MICKCOLLINS - Love the GMT, the worn bezel shows signs of wearing - I find it sad (as in  ) when people buy these watches and they just get saved for high days and holy days, they were handcrafted to be worn.


----------



## bburnzz (Oct 18, 2014)

hi everyone, this is my first post


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Back on the bracelet as I wait for the isofrane to be delivered. Taking forever... The sub was much easier to get back on the bracelet than I had anticipated.



The cool blue lume is one of my favorite touches


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

bburnzz said:


> hi everyone, this is my first post
> View attachment 1795290


Great piece and welcome, enjoy.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1793698
> View attachment 1793714


Quartz at it's best, lovely.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

cesar scarambone said:


> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Great pic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Had this on today - looked totally black inside the conference meeting room










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

A bit late in the workday here in California. The loyal Sub tagging along.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dave1976 said:


> I started my day wearing a Rolex Sub C 114060 and popped into town for lunch as 'working at home' and passed my local Rolex Tudor AD. I had no intention of buying a watch just looking around. They have a new Tudor display case inside so off I went. The kind lady offered to let me try a few on and twenty minutes later a Black Bay was being adjusted for my wrist and I was typing in my pin code on my debit card! As a result I am finishing my day wearing a red Black Bay. This is a lovely watch and happy with the purchase - the wife may not be quite so chuffed but arguably happier than when I just turned up with a GMT2c!  By the way, how do you start a new paragraph in these boxes - Prob sounds like an idiotic question but the enter key does not seem to do it!? MICKCOLLINS - Love the GMT, the worn bezel shows signs of wearing - I find it sad (as in  ) when people buy these watches and they just get saved for high days and holy days, they were handcrafted to be worn.


Quite the lunch putting you had  very productive. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

dave1976 said:


> MICKCOLLINS - Love the GMT, the worn bezel shows signs of wearing - I find it sad (as in  ) when people buy these watches and they just get saved for high days and holy days, they were handcrafted to be worn.


Wow! Congrats on the purchase, and thanks for the compliment. That's what attracted me to this particular 1675 in the first place: the gently worn bezel. This pepsi's been lived in, during it's 35 years. I too like that in a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

bburnzz said:


> hi everyone, this is my first post
> View attachment 1795290


Very nice and welcome on board


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

this kind of day


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Need some brightness and warmth in a cool and dull afternoon.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Ended up missing the Deepsea


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

feeling a little extreme today


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Who _doesn't_ want a little THC with their Thursday!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Swap


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> Need some brightness and warmth in a cool and dull afternoon.


I like your style. Made an evening change along the same lines.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Had this on today - looked totally black inside the conference meeting room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful picture mate, love the blnr.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

lunch time pics.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks great!
perhaps I should try something other than the bracelet on my Pelagos after all.


----------



## tomo13 (Oct 18, 2014)

Choice of BB's for me today.

My son liked mine so much he went out and bought himself one and has left me in charge while he is away

I'm sure that he won't mind.


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

rayraythemack said:


> Ended up missing the Deepsea
> View attachment 1798954


A wrist shot within a wrist shot - love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> Looks great!
> perhaps I should try something other than the bracelet on my Pelagos after all.


I assume that you kind of were talking to me, I really like this combo it is so comfortable as well. I have been enjoying the Pelagos off the bracelet and I don't miss it yet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> lunch time pics.


Great combo. I enjoyed wearing my Pelagos on a NATO as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great combo. I enjoyed wearing my Pelagos on a NATO as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I really like this strap, it's a Zulu so it is nice and thick and it is a three ring so it doesn't double back under the watch case. Which is good as the Pelagos is already tall enough.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello first post with first sub


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maess (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My baby blue on a DrunkArtStrap Kodiac leather Zulu 
Love the 79090, may have become my favorite watch whether on leather or NATO or Perlon...
Have a great day. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockmastermike said:


>


Killer combo and pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sticking with the GMTIIC today for the office.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

12 hours later.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Toothbras said:


>


Awesome shot


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*"Right Now on a Tudorsday Afternoon"*_
_*







*_
_*Cheers! :-!*_


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Killer combo and pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you, Brice :-!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> My baby blue on a DrunkArtStrap Kodiac leather Zulu
> Love the 79090, may have become my favorite watch whether on leather or NATO or Perlon...
> Have a great day.
> 
> ...


Such a brilliant watch, and you sure have brought it to life with all the great combos you post. It's my favourite in your collection too, that Cricket is pretty cool though.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> lunch time pics.


Love Zulu straps also, this combo looks really nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Friday!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Friday morning.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Good moaning my friends. Weekend is here. Enjoy


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the day with this 









And finished with this one...









Cheers!

Cesar


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Quick change for gym


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

friday again and pam again..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

another change for work


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

change.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

just getting this tool out for work.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Nice Mini, Cesar! Nice Explorer too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Car battery died. Waiting for the rescue car.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry, guys. 
This is my third post today. 
Changed the strap.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> Car battery died. Waiting for the rescue car.


E Class?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Sorry, guys.
> This is my third post today.
> Changed the strap.


Nice Looking 5513 mate.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sub for the weekend.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


> E Class?


Yes Sir,
W212 E300. Thank God the Mercedes-Benz service team came quickly, and I 'm on the road again!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> Yes Sir,
> W212 E300. Thank God the Mercedez-Benz service team came quickly, and I 'm on the road again!


Very nice.

Has it been reliable so far?


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Very nice.
> Has it been reliable so far?


Yes, very satisfied with it. Never had an issue.

Actually the battery was not dead this morning; it just ran out of juice. I sat in the car waiting for a friend with the engine off but the key on the "ACC" position, which means everything still ran continuously on battery power alone for nearly an hour. All my fault.;-)


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> Yes, very satisfied with it. Never had an issue.
> 
> Actually the battery was not dead this morning; it just ran out of juice. I sat it the car waiting for a friend with the engine off but the key on the "ACC" position, which means everything still ran continuously on battery power alone for nearly an hour. All my fault.;-)


Thanks, I'm interested as I'm starting to consider what is next for me this time next year.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Didn't change watch last night or this morning, which is extremely rare for me 
Still wearing the Tudor sub on Art's Kodiac Zulu.

TGIF.










They are installing rails in the streets uptown for the new Tramway and it's a bit of a mess for the morning commute 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

For Welsh friends.


----------



## seraphesque (Aug 31, 2014)

Have a nice days guys


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Didn't change watch last night or this morning, which is extremely rare for me
> Still wearing the Tudor sub on Art's Kodiac Zulu.
> 
> TGIF.
> ...


Who's Art, I like this strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi.. Having TGIF Vintage GTG in Jakarta tonight..

Got a rare chance to wrist shots some awesome Rolex




























Have a great weekend!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lhanddds said:


> Who's Art, I like this strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Art is a buddy of mine (leaves 5 min down the road  ) and WUS member too. He is Panerai7 here and he is DrunkArtStraps on IG. He started teaching himself how to make canvas and leather straps for fun and got quite good! He is now being asked to make some for folks who liked his straps on pics he posted. So he makes and sells some if you are interested. 
B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Art is a buddy of mine (leaves 5 min down the road  ) and WUS member too. He is Panerai7 here and he is DrunkArtStraps on IG. He started teaching himself how to make canvas and leather straps for fun and got quite good! He is now being asked to make some for folks who liked his straps on pics he posted. So he makes and sells some if you are interested.
> B
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Brice, would you PM his contact info to me? Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Explorer for a chilly weekend at the beach

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lhanddds said:


> Brice, would you PM his contact info to me? Thx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure tho u could just PM him 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tx

Roberto


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

MaleBox said:


> Hi.. Having TGIF Vintage GTG in Jakarta tonight..
> 
> Got a rare chance to wrist shots some awesome Rolex
> 
> ...


Looks like a table of great watches!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

First swim in the new pool. Crepas gets the call.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Enjoying what might be the last nice day here in Minnesota


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

jazzbach said:


> change.


This one is stunning

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Went with this today for casual Friday










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going out go dinner with the fam for my wife's 26th birthday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

For Aussie friends.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Weather is good


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman today. Great weekend to all of you


















... and on my way walking home from the office last night.,Used the highway. Totally unreal- movie like.










[ pic left bottom more the reality ]


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Winter time change in France








Lot of job for tomorow


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

jazzbach said:


>


Dude..where ru in asia?


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Old faithful


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Thought I'd try out a new bezel insert to see how it looked. First time I've removed a bezel (sore thumbs!). Don't worry, original ghost bezel insert is safe and sound!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Not such a good watch, a bit of fun though. I bought it because of Burn Notice, Michael Westen wears it in the show. I mainly wear it when I'm worried about damaging my watch.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

NightScar said:


>


This one has date!

New pick up?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Soccer day with kids, then:



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

mikeylacroix said:


> Dude..where ru in asia?


Japan. 
( There's a lot of Indian restaurants. )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour les amis!
Third day with my blue Tudor sub!! Must be a record ;-)
I'm waiting for two new arrivals today though if i am here when the mailman decided to show up  One of the two is for strap fun and the other is one I've been wanting to reacquire for some time 
Have a great weekend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another ceramica for saturday


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Japan.
> ( There's a lot of Indian restaurants. )


Aaa beauty. No way u get dahl in a nice bowl here


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Took this a minute ago hanging out at the local dog park, wow it's really a beautiful day!


----------



## pixelstate (Mar 12, 2011)

My new Tudor... wearing it home from the AD


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

pixelstate said:


> View attachment 1824986
> 
> My new Tudor... wearing it home from the AD


Beautiful! I have been thinking about that one myself of late.

I will be interested to hear your review of the bracelet and case size after you've worn it for a bit. Congrats on the purchase!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour les amis!
> Third day with my blue Tudor sub!! Must be a record ;-)
> I'm waiting for two new arrivals today though if i am here when the mailman decided to show up  One of the two is for strap fun and the other is one I've been wanting to reacquire for some time
> Have a great weekend.
> ...


Wouldn't be a Pelagos by any chance? Any clues?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Wouldn't be a Pelagos by any chance? Any clues?


Well here u go. 
That's #1 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I did almost get a Pelagos


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Tonight..









Cesar


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

For Scottish friends.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Took this a minute ago hanging out at the local dog park, wow it's really a beautiful day!


Fabulous shots again. Very very nice


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Went with this today.








And this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

An evening with 1,000 gauss is in order.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

A really bad picture of a really cool combo. Finally got the Pelagos off its bracelet! Tried it out on a grey elephant I'd had made and that's just been sitting there. I'll have to take some better shots but man I'm pretty happy with the look.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Have a nice Sunday friends... 









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Pelagos today, but I wish this thread would stick to Rolex & Tudor, as the title suggests. If I want to see other stuff I'll look for other WRUW threads....


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday fellas


















Teatime on the rooftop


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

oman said:


> Have a nice Sunday friends...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16610? What serial? 
Beautiful patina.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sunday Blues


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Just sitting back on the lounge watching TV.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

My watch. My team.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Great sunday !


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

jazzbach said:


> 16610? What serial?
> Beautiful patina.


thank you... I think is R..1989?

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

Walking the dog in damp muddy fields - I'm sure my sub could handle it but I just prefer this in riskier situations.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Getting geared up for Sunday with my beloved Buffalo Bills!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## pixelstate (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks... I've put the Omegas away so that the Tudor can get some wrist time... I'll post a follow up later in the week...
NOTE: I have 7.5" wrists and usually wear a Speedmaster Pro (42mm) or Planet Ocean (45.5)


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

For English friends.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

SubC today:


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

My favorite.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

G'day everyone..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I took the ExpII exploring today on a hike with family, friends & pups... and it got dirty 













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Excellent post Brice.. Great week to all of you


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Interesting how a few mm of difference in width changes the overall look


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Been giving the blnr some wrist time the last few days.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


What are your thoughts on this now that it's a month or so old? Looking good by the way.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> What are your thoughts on this now that it's a month or so old? Looking good by the way.


Lemme answer that: sexy keeper


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> What are your thoughts on this now that it's a month or so old? Looking good by the way.


Really like it, versatile, easy to wear, great looking, good size and I don't have to baby it.

A keeper for sure.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mikeylacroix said:


> Lemme answer that: sexy keeper


Exactly, well put mate.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Really like it, versatile, easy to wear, great looking, good size and I don't have to baby it.
> 
> A keeper for sure.


So glad to hear, there is something very beautiful about the nd subs.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yep today's got Monday written all over it.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Sunny day !


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

As usual, I'm kicking off the week with the SubC ND!
Have a great week. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

O no my dealer has 1...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Uh oh. Step away from the Bathyscaphe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Maess (Sep 23, 2014)

Omega today:


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Maess said:


> Omega today:


Very nice


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

mikeylacroix said:


> O no my dealer has 1...


Oh, Noooooo...! That means: big trouble! :rodekaart -))

Now, the question is: *when* are you going to get it? What? You already did?


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> Oh, Noooooo...! That means: big trouble! :rodekaart -))
> 
> Now, the question is: *when* are you going to get it? What? You already did?


hahahaha i find out more tomorrow
i wonder if the lack of interest in BP here (Malaysia) could mean a great used price..?
I do have something incoming...which costed me 2 of my current pieces

so in the meantime...strap change!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Ap to start the week&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

mikeylacroix said:


> I do have something incoming...which costed me 2 of my current pieces


Hummm...now I'm curious...:think:


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

The Advisor


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Early morning call


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another subc's checking in..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

14060M on NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

dark and stormy, like the 20 seconds highlight.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Such a killer watch. Oozes class.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExplorerTuesday! I really enjoy wearing this one whether on a hike during the weekend or at the office for meetings... Whether on bracelet or Perlon or NATO...
Super versatile and just awesome 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

- sent from my iP6 -


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

GMT Master (17600)


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So good, one Rolex I'd love to own one day.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

morning!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Started the day with my Speedy and switched to this to close out the day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeskDiverMike (Jun 16, 2013)

Subc no date for some desk diving


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Enjoying Wednesday


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

My friend's Submariner. Older model with steel bezel


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

dave1976 said:


> I started my day wearing a Rolex Sub C 114060 and popped into town for lunch as 'working at home' and passed my local Rolex Tudor AD. I had no intention of buying a watch just looking around. They have a new Tudor display case inside so off I went. The kind lady offered to let me try a few on and twenty minutes later a Black Bay was being adjusted for my wrist and I was typing in my pin code on my debit card! As a result I am finishing my day wearing a red Black Bay. This is a lovely watch and happy with the purchase - the wife may not be quite so chuffed but arguably happier than when I just turned up with a GMT2c!  By the way, how do you start a new paragraph in these boxes - Prob sounds like an idiotic question but the enter key does not seem to do it!? MICKCOLLINS - Love the GMT, the worn bezel shows signs of wearing - I find it sad (as in  ) when people buy these watches and they just get saved for high days and holy days, they were handcrafted to be worn.


Pics or it didnt happen lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> ExplorerTuesday! I really enjoy wearing this one whether on a hike during the weekend or at the office for meetings... Whether on bracelet or Perlon or NATO...
> Super versatile and just awesome
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shoes haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

If guys with Rolexes can post in the Seiko forum I guess I can post my Seiko in the Rolex forum.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

We are pretty welcoming of all except fakes


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

davvman said:


> Can't we rename this section into "Post whatever watch you want" ?


I think we're close-knit enough to be able to share and welcome a variety of watches. That said, we haven't you post much lately ;-)


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

up visiting dainese and some others in beautiful Sydney today.







got to check this beauty out today, sorry guys but I would give any modern Rolex up for this in a heart beat.

http://m.alange-soehne.com/timepieces/lange-zeitwerk/#lange-zeitwerk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vulcain cricket Wednesday. 








Beautiful sunrise on my way to work. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

I've been Sinning lately but back on brand today


----------



## bburnzz (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

late change


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

bburnzz said:


> View attachment 1860626


Very nice combo, where is that strap from?


----------



## bburnzz (Oct 18, 2014)

Hodinkee


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

bburnzz said:


> Hodinkee


Thank you I thought so. Which style is that one, please? for I fear they are out of that distressed looking strap on 22mm


----------



## bburnzz (Oct 18, 2014)

THG said:


> Thank you I thought so. Which style is that one, please? for I fear they are out of that distressed looking strap on 22mm


It's the "distressed black/grey" one, but looks brown to me. It's the only 22mm I believe, I'm very happy with it


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

bburnzz said:


> It's the "distressed black/grey" one, but looks brown to me. It's the only 22mm I believe, I'm very happy with it


It does look brown...I'll look into it, cheers


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

*Tudor Submariner 76100 (Transitional model)*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner

Soak.


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing my SM300 with a new Hirsch Robby Performance strap.

Have a good one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Wearing my SM300 with a new Hirsch Robby Performance strap.
> 
> Have a good one.


Love that strap! What's the best place to get one pls?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love that strap! What's the best place to get one pls?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


WatchObsession.

http://www.hirschstraps.com


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Also bought a Hirsch Andy Performance strap for my vintage Breitling.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)

Having a hard time keeping this one off my wrist....


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


>


The etching on my sdc is very prominent, it's visible from most angles and lighting conditions. My others aren't like that

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Experimenting today.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

happy thursday


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Also bought a Hirsch Andy Performance strap for my vintage Breitling.


Now thats a stunning strap, almost as if it was made for the watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This again today


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

A litte bit of Fall in this one...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Also bought a Hirsch Andy Performance strap for my vintage Breitling.


Killer watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pattyb69 said:


> A litte bit of Fall in this one...


I love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cfw said:


> View attachment 1867882
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a great watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry guys I know it's not. Rolex or Tudor but it's my latest arrival and thought I'd share with you. Won't post it here often, don't worry 
LumTec M57 on a Drew leather strap I had made long ago for my Pam 000


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

That Lum Tec looks great. The color combo of the case, dial, and strap really work well together. Nicely done!

Works with the shoes too!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely watches brothers.... Today....









Cesar


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99Dad I like the verity in this group, and that the Rolex/Tudor theme happens to keeps us centered. Great new piece enjoy.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*PELAGOS*
*







*
*(taken "Right Now")*


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

cesar scarambone said:


> Lovely watches brothers.... Today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a huge fan of this one, perfect

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally it's Friday


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

perfect combination to start the day..


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Happy Halloween kids


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> Lovely watches brothers.... Today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply stunning! Enjoy it, Cesar!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Desk diving today


----------



## tomo13 (Oct 18, 2014)

Change of strap this weekend.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scaramanga74 (Aug 11, 2014)

16750


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Tks for the compliments for the memovox deepsea, i really like this watch! Mostly with the nato strap! Today:

















Regards and have a nice weekend!

Cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sometimes i wonder that a man could be happy only with a submariner...... hehehe


Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chritiand said:


> Desk diving today


Love this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> Sometimes i wonder that a man could be happy only with a submariner...... hehehe
> 
> Cesar


Crazy talk ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci 
Your's is très jolie aussi !


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Halloween school carnival with the DSSD Blue on RubberB


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Where Jimmy Hoffa was last seen*__*







*_

_*







*_
*"Happy Halloween"!*


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

In the Dark







Even Darker


----------



## erischman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

First time on rubber strap


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

14060 today.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

The new S class?



erischman said:


> View attachment 1883578


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend fellas


----------



## erischman (Sep 23, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> The new S class?


U right


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

New arrival...16700 pepsi!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

This










Tried out this heavy weight last night


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Come on! Don't just try it. Get it! 



mtb2104 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Come on! Don't just try it. Get it!


hahaha.. but it is SOOOOOO heavy!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

this today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> New arrival...16700 pepsi!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. Love it. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> New arrival...16700 pepsi!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cracking watch mate, I'm jealous.

I think for some of us watch collecting can go in roundabouts.

I sold all my Vintage Rolex/Tudor.

Guess what, back to looking for a 5513, 1675, Tudor Sub etc etc.

It's a strange world.


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> New arrival...16700 pepsi!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Mick - that is a belting watch. Something that l will certainly aspire to in the future. Wear it in good health.

Rich

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome. Love it. Congrats and enjoy





Brisman said:


> Cracking watch mate, I'm jealous.
> 
> I think for some of us watch collecting can go in roundabouts.
> 
> ...





R1CO said:


> Hi Mick - that is a belting watch. Something that l will certainly aspire to in the future. Wear it in good health.
> 
> Rich
> 
> ...


Thanks, gents. I agree, this hobby goes in circles...this is the third pepsi I have picked up this year. I bought (and almost immediately sold) a 16750 with spider dial and immediately regretted parting with it. The 16700 is different, with sapphire crystal and different bracelet, but I really like it. It looks lived in without being beat up, and I am going to enjoy this one for awhile!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Crazy talk ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Hahahaha&#8230; it use to take few minutes, when a look to my jlcs, iwcs, i change my mind in a blink.

Cesar


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

with GMT-II again..


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> What a great watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks vintage Tudors are great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

cloudy morning...


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

My trusty companion. I looked at a new Explorer 1 last week. Since trying it I have fallen in love with this again.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Oh so nice!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back home after a great time at a Krav Maga gun defense seminar. Hanging with my boy Turbo and the Tudor sub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the day make some natural patina in this one (after some forced patina hehehe)








And tonight









Regards

Cesar


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

sprints with this









flying later with this


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii tonight...


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

And tonight









Regards

Cesar[/QUOTE]

That vintage Tudor is a cracker Cesar - lm very envious of that one.

Wear in good health,
Rich

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Travel companion over the next 23hrs and (l think) 6 time zones 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

back to my blnr, with a Bond style Zulu.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Sunday fellas


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Out with family


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Out and about with the kids this morning at soft play...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

spending time with pam..


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> View attachment 1898786
> 
> View attachment 1898794
> 
> ...


Beatiful gmt!! Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> Beatiful gmt!! Today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Cesar! Speaking of beautiful, that JLC is incredible! What year/model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

good morning..


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

going grey along with the weather..


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Uber close up of the Pelagos


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week fellas. Just few hours work for me today


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

A bit more eccentric today


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

this till my Perlons arrive.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

My first Rolex! A lot of you guys in here posting your pics were the motivation to help me get this one. Especially the guys posting their 114060's. It's even more impressive than I imagined and I'm blown away by the design, build and flawless bracelet (even though I'm not a bracelet guy). Wish I did this earlier!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks. Cesar! Speaking of beautiful, that JLC is incredible! What year/model is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This actually a reedition of a memovox deepsea from 1959.... Mine is the european version limited in 959 watchs, and theres also an american version with 359 watches....
Today, another jlc..










Good week!

Cesar


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nolanz14 said:


> My first Rolex! A lot of you guys in here posting your pics were the motivation to help me get this one. Especially the guys posting their 114060's. It's even more impressive than I imagined and I'm blown away by the design, build and flawless bracelet (even though I'm not a bracelet guy). Wish I did this earlier!
> 
> View attachment 1911226


Congrats! A great watch indeed. As perfect as a one-watch can be 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another #SubCMonday for me, I always kick off the work week with the Rolex submariner. Have a great week. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My first ever decent watch in 1992 , and still love it )


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Brand spanking new today - bloomin lovely watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

16030 today


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Mondays


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This one...


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a black eulit perlon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

once you strap on this one, it's hard to take it off..


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning with 1680.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ended up not wearing the Milgauss Monday as planned. Had a potential trade deal come up first thing in the morning to do with it so left it in the box just to be sure. Deal ended up going through so it is off to FedEx with it on Tuesday.

Tuesday gets the Pelagos. Wednesday, and let's be honest probably the rest of the week, gets the new acquisition.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

till tomorrow


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Better late than never


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

My first Tudor and just arrived.


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Picked mine up yesterday.......struggled not to stare at it today in the office!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow the Pelagos is still going strong, good to see. Enjoy those new pieces fellas, it truly is a great watch.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

On watch exchange with my red black bay.


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Chillin with my baby boy...


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

It's so hard to resist putting a nato on this watch...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Early in the office.


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

A little color coordinating tonight


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Grey morning.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Back to this, I always find it captures my interest, even though it's such a plain understated watch.







couldn't help myself.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

GMT Master II


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Continued without a date


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Got home early.


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Pelagos

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wednesday exploring with the classic 16570. Really love this one, just as much as my SubC in fact. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still this...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Blue today (my 1986 Tudor 76100 with blue dial, lovely creamy plots and excellent faded insert) :


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Just a real quickie wrist shot of the new acquisition. Somehow I don't miss the Milgauss one bit!
this one won't be leaving my wrist for a while.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

thorien said:


> Blue today (my 1986 Tudor 76100 with blue dial, lovely creamy plots and excellent faded insert) :


Wow, looks great!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

chasecj7 said:


> Just a real quickie wrist shot of the new acquisition. Somehow I don't miss the Milgauss one bit!
> this one won't be leaving my wrist for a while.
> View attachment 1933178


This watch is amazing.... Enjoy it!
Today:









Regards

Cesar


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> Just a real quickie wrist shot of the new acquisition. Somehow I don't miss the Milgauss one bit!
> this one won't be leaving my wrist for a while.
> View attachment 1933378


This one is incredible and looks great on your wrist, what size is it? It doesn't look as big as I thought they were. Great choice such a stunning piece, I love the hour markers they look like diamonds(in a good way), congrats.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

SubC ND to take me thru the hump day...


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> This one is incredible and looks great on your wrist, what size is it? It doesn't look as big as I thought they were. Great choice such a stunning piece, I love the hour markers they look like diamonds(in a good way), congrats.


This one is 43mm, the regular Fifty Fathoms is 45 which I could never consider wearing.
Only had it a handful of hours now but so far enjoying it very much. Can't stop staring at my wrist!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> This one is 43mm, the regular Fifty Fathoms is 45 which I could never consider wearing.
> Only had it a handful of hours now but so far enjoying it very much. Can't stop staring at my wrist!


Stunning mate great pick up. One of the best looking divers ever.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Stunning mate great pick up. One of the best looking divers ever.


Thanks, I'm very stoked about this one.
Will try not to inundate my what I'm wearing posts with my non-Rolex, as I am quite sure this will be getting a lot of wrist time! My two favorite go-to's, being Explorer II and Pelagos, have some company it would seem.

I think this is the first watch I can truly say would be equally at home in a tux or jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I really loved the ranger but the size didn't work for me... So this is inevitable ;p


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> I really loved the ranger but the size didn't work for me... So this is inevitable ;p


Wow that bund strap looks great on it, or rather vice versa! Well chosen.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> I really loved the ranger but the size didn't work for me... So this is inevitable ;p


Great combo, works really well together.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

chasecj7 said:


> Thanks, I'm very stoked about this one.
> Will try not to inundate my what I'm wearing posts with my non-Rolex, as I am quite sure this will be getting a lot of wrist time! My two favorite go-to's, being Explorer II and Pelagos, have some company it would seem.
> 
> I think this is the first watch I can truly say would be equally at home in a tux or jeans and a t-shirt.


its stunning. looking at one myself. dealer was supposed to let me know when it gets in...
congrats!!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

All nice watches on display. Congratulations to all the new purchasers, great to see your ecstatic.

DSSD for a few days.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

i rely on GMT-II for business trip


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Supervising a mid-term exam.


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tried out a different combo... Yah or meh?


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#CricketThursday  still haven't taken the Vulcain off the blue custom Heuerville strap. Love this combo.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

No Rolex today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Tried out a different combo... Yah or meh?


Love the watch and the strap color, but that style strap isn't my speed, personally.









Continuing to rock the 16700 today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> I really loved the ranger but the size didn't work for me... So this is inevitable ;p


Awesome bund, where did you get it please?


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Tried out a different combo... Yah or meh?


Meh..... Hahaha this is a heresy!!! Take it off please!

Today









Cheers

Cesar


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pelagos back on leather for a bit.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Friday!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

jazzbach said:


>


Stop, don't want to get started on vintage.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Tried out a different combo... Yah or meh?


Meh, sorry

Watch is much too sharp for that

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> its stunning. looking at one myself. dealer was supposed to let me know when it gets in...
> congrats!!


Do it. Or at least to give it strong consideration when he gets one in.

There is a clear air of timelessness to this piece, the type that just won't fade. This model has only been out for maybe a year and a half but it has classic written all over it. I can tell you with certainty at day 2 of ownership this one will not be leaving my collection.

Still not back in Rolex/Tudorland here... maybe on the weekend.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Man do I love this watch.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

jazzbach said:


>


kickA** crystal!!!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

chasecj7 said:


> Do it. Or at least to give it strong consideration when he gets one in.
> 
> There is a clear air of timelessness to this piece, the type that just won't fade. This model has only been out for maybe a year and a half but it has classic written all over it. I can tell you with certainty at day 2 of ownership this one will not be leaving my collection.
> 
> ...


u think u will ever get the bracelet for it?


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> u think u will ever get the bracelet for it?


Usually, if a bracelet is available for a given piece I will pick it up as well. Oftentimes I do this for resale as much as anything else. I don't plan on flipping this one so that isn't a consideration.

The aesthetic of this bracelet. Am uncertain on if it is for me. It does dress it up more, but do I need that. This can be a pretty classy piece in a strap alone. I didn't ask how much the bracelet was, though I assume it is no less than a glide lock bracelet for a new sub. It would make the 'kit' more complete, for on a watch I don't plan on selling is it really worth that much money for a bracelet just to have it sit in the box majority of the time. I dunno.

So, the short answe is I don't know. If it were affordable, but why would it be, then sure I'd pick it up for kicks. Otherwise I am no less pleased with the piece not having it.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Stop, don't want to get started on vintage.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hahaha...Come on, we'll be waiting. 
Every vintage Rolex has its own face.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

mikeylacroix said:


> kickA** crystal!!!


Thanks. 1680 5.6mil serial circa 1978.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Thanks. 1680 5.6mil serial circa 1978.


Fantastic, it's a cracker.

I always miss my vintage when I see these watches.

Ah well, I'm sure I'll get another.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

DSSD for the weekend.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

It has been 3 consecutive days wearing this watch due to traveling.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


>


"Like" A LOT!


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Summer 2014: In Memoriam.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mikeylacroix said:


>


And another "Like" A LOT.

HELP!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!! Wish you all a great Friday.

I'll be wearing the blue 79090 on a Phoenix admiralty nato for casual Friday 
Cheers. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


>


Good Lord! Those Daytona are sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> Hahaha...Come on, we'll be waiting.
> Every vintage Rolex has its own face.


Amazing shot of an awesome watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chasecj7 said:


> Do it. Or at least to give it strong consideration when he gets one in.
> 
> There is a clear air of timelessness to this piece, the type that just won't fade. This model has only been out for maybe a year and a half but it has classic written all over it. I can tell you with certainty at day 2 of ownership this one will not be leaving my collection.
> 
> ...


Amazing. Congrats buddy. 
On my 2015 list with couple others. 
I so want the TI bad.

Looks great on you. Hope it sticks around

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

very happy with the daytona...here's 1 more!


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Its not my problem but I remembered this discussion and I've seen the same member posting the same watch all over the forums, he just brushed the center links: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/***tgif-diver-wrist-checkz-11-7-14***-1200034.html#post9520450 maybe the Rolex guys or the moderators want to look into it.



TheDude said:


> What's the story on that one? My eye is telling me something is off.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk





TheDude said:


> LOL. Good idea.
> 
> I notice a few things...
> 
> ...





Brisman said:


> I usually don't scrutinise the watches on our WRUW thread, in saying that this post made me take a second look and unfortunately I agree the DSSD shown is not correct.
> 
> Anyway, if the poster would like to convince us it's genuine then maybe they could start a new thread and avoiding tainting the WRUW thread.





TheDude said:


> Just for the record, I'm not trying to give anyone a hard time.
> 
> I believe we all have the responsibility to voice such reservations for two reasons.
> 
> ...





Brisman said:


> Great post, and I completely agree.
> 
> Being here a while, admittedly I become a bit lazy and assume people are genuine when participating.





Brisman said:


> ^^^
> 
> Just to clarify because I can't seem to edit, I understand that at times people post a watch and are unfortunately unaware that they have a watch that is not genuine, but as said it needs to be pointed out.


----------



## ewright (May 11, 2011)

A perennial favorite


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Happy Friday All!!!!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Something a little different for this Friday


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

ewright said:


> A perennial favorite


Stunning red sub.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Have a nice weekend!

Cesar


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Speed things up on a working Saturday morning.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Rolex 14060 On grey perlon, on girlfriend's green dress.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman whole day. Great weekend to you all


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

A simple Saturday


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Saturday casual


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just out from rolex service center, lovely!


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Great weekend everybody.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Just changed for this hirsch terra green to see how would it work.... I really liked the combo!

































Cesar


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Give Pam 111 a go this evening.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Back to this, it's such a great everyday watch.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dokbrick (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dainese said:


> Rolex 14060 On grey perlon, on girlfriend's green dress.


Awesome watch! A classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That dial!!! Love 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chasecj7 said:


> Saturday casual
> View attachment 1961386


!?what!!??? The Bathy is already off your wrist!! Uh oh 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Lagunatic and his Rolex Submariner-Date TT. Photos shot 11/8/2014.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Relaxing weekend and Sunday to all


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yet again.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> !?what!!??? The Bathy is already off your wrist!! Uh oh


Wore it in the morning to meet with a friend who wanted to show me his new Patek, then swapped to the Pelagos while doing some work, now back to the BP for the evening. This thing has been getting some serious wrist time, and will continue to for sure. One of these days I'll startplaying around with some different straps for it.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Pretending that I have a "Day"-"date".


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## banezg (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Back to back, something I rarely do. I can't recall the last time I wore the same watch two days in a row.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSenator (Oct 19, 2014)

The best part of waking up!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Have a great sunday!

Cesar


----------



## TheSenator (Oct 19, 2014)

Trying this one more time.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

aquatimer for sunday


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

BLNR for this Sunday


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

cesar scarambone said:


> Have a great sunday!
> 
> Cesar


Looks great!


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Sunday evening with the boys


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

This old fella is quite photogenic.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Just EPIC!!!


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Good moaning my friends,

A Rolex on Monday, keeps the work blues at bay.

Ps: I made the above up, replace Rolex with watch of your choice or Scarlett Johansson should do the trick to


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


>


Wrist perfection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)

*Wearing my Explorer 214270 and drinking Nolet's Silver Birdies.
*
Nolet's Silver Birdie
1-1/4 oz. Nolet's Silver Dry Gin
1 oz. fresh lime juice
1/4 oz. simple syrup
8 Mint Leaves
Stir ingredients with ice in a cocktail shaker. Pour (do not strain) into rocks glass. Garnish with a sprig of mint. |>


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

This just came...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week fellas


----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)

Wearing the Black Bay today:


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Enjoying the reflections while marking exam papers.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

time for my regular scheduled monday


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/domo-i-am-just-diver-kinda-guy-1211378.html#post9621954


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

An other monday on the road with good compagnon !


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wrist perfection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! 
I'm in love with this.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

something old and something new


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Best clasp on the market. PERIOD!!!


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Had to take an unplanned last minute trip so this will be on my wrist for a week or so. Set up referenced to GMT and to monitor a third time zone (Atlantic) while I'm on the east coast US.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

amgbda said:


> View attachment 1983122
> 
> 
> Had to take an unplanned last minute trip so this will be on my wrist for a week or so. Set up referenced to GMT and to monitor a third time zone (Atlantic) while I'm on the east coast US.


Fascistic, it's great when you actually get to use a tool for what it was designed.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

imagwai said:


>


Must resist...

must add add to list...

ugh, this is tough!

in any case that's an absolute beauty


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the favorite, took the Drew leather off the Weiss and put it on the Tudor sub. Really loving this combo 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Still with it today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> Still with it today.


Perfection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

radiomir day..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good mate.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Looking good mate.


Thanks Donald, do you still have one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Thanks Donald, do you still have one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, no more.

It would have been nice to keep, and probably wish I had, it was a cracker.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

It sure was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Styling my hair and wrist


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

My "modern" watch.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the favorite, took the Drew leather off the Weiss and put it on the Tudor sub. Really loving this combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love seeing your Tudor Sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

this all week. The lighting made the number 2 look like there's a fault on the bezel.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Enjoying a relaxing afternoon at the MB service centre.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/divers-galore-clasps-bracelets-lume-1216154.html#post9665954


----------



## banezg (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Wearing the BB.

Have a good day, Gentlemen.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Vererans day. 
Thank you to all who have served and serve their country and fight for our freedom, as well as their families. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the 16570 earlier this afternoon for a bike ride with Z and then a movie later 









My pups have really enjoyed the weather and being outside today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

now


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Still this, but loving it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Simple watch for a busy day


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Traded my Pam183 for an IWC Portuguese handwound IW545404. Absolutely delighted.


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Very nice watch. What size is that? Looks pretty big.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Michael81 said:


> Very nice watch. What size is that? Looks pretty big.


44mm. It certainly is a big watch for my small wrist. But I still love the simple and elegant appearance.


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

It is definitely elegant. I too suffer from TWS (Tiny Wrist Syndrome). Personally I would be hesitant to wear a watch that big. For me, 40mm is the sweet spot. But hey, more power to you.


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

Not that my sub could not take it, but I def feel more relaxed wearing this g-shock when walking the dog in muddy fields whilst it's pissing it down.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Traded my Pam183 for an IWC Portuguese handwound IW545404. Absolutely delighted.


Great trade, that is an incredible watch, enjoy.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried to resist BUT I turned weak lol








Was a thought choice between the BB and the Pelagos... The winner is


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Headed to work with the ExplorerII on Drew leather 
Couldn't take it off 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Luis


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Back from the service.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> Traded my Pam183 for an IWC Portuguese handwound IW545404. Absolutely delighted.


That's a beautiful IWC! |>


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

76100 today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Explorer today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sub here.....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Advisor, today.

Have a good day, Gentlemen.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gotta be this for this week =)


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

yesterday..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

and today...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning, as always.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been at this a while now and I believe when my watch collecting days are over this will be the last man/watch standing.

Although, not for a while yet.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Stunning, as always.


Thanks Donald

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The Daytona needs some wrist time BUT I just got the Tudor BB soo I guess I'll still to it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my 79090 blue sub on a Heuerville classic strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a very nice collection, congratulations.

And some modern to boot!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Decisions, decisions!!!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Decisions, decisions!!!
> 
> Tx
> 
> Roberto


I know your selling the THC but if you don't need to I would hold on to it. It's just a stunning piece. The dial is so clean with not all the writing on it like a lot of watches. (ie. Sub, DSSD, Breitling etc etc) the THC is a must have watch for any collector. I'm actually considering the grey dial since I have black already.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This beauty just landed 
Black minty Tudor 79090 sub on bracelet that even came with box and papers and anchor. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> This beauty just landed
> Black minty Tudor 79090 sub on bracelet that even came with box and papers and anchor.
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic watche 
My say hello !


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Bottom centre one


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> This beauty just landed
> Black minty Tudor 79090 sub on bracelet that even came with box and papers and anchor.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, congrats. Did you have to sacrifice anything?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

It's finally Friday.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sweet, congrats. Did you have to sacrifice anything?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well it's not a simple answer  yes and no. 
Yes as I took it in as partial trade (plus cash) for my Rolex SubC(yes it's gone :-( Sadly a necessary step but easy to rectify ) 
No because this Tudor isn't the end game. This move was merely a facilitation trade
As you may remember, the JLC NSA was on my 2015 list and had dibs on a couple from WIS I know/buddies. Well one of my buddies decided he needed a vintage Rolex NOW :-( and therefore had to move a couple. So I get a text: you want my NSA? I need to move it. Price X Face to Face deal. Well I had to cease the opportunity. I know the seller. I know the watch. Price is reasonable. But I didn't have enough money, so had to move a big one or several smaller ones. I couldn't make him wait and needed to get cash and close this in a day or so. I texted another WIS from Canada, asked if he wanted to trade his recently acquired Tudor 79090 plus $x for my SubC. He said yes. Deal was done, cash in next day. ️SOLD my YEMA and CH6 that days too and bam! Text my buddy back, NSA is a deal. 24 hours and all deals sealed. Meeting him Sunday for brunch, watch chat and pick up my NSA 
I was going to flip this new black Tudor sub right out and after picking it up today I was wow'd!! Don't think one can find a better example. Great condition. Bracelet which will likely fit up to 8" and box and papers/wallet!!! Incredible, really!

Aren't you glad you asked?? ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well it's not a simple answer  yes and no.
> Yes as I took it in as partial trade (plus cash) for my Rolex SubC(yes it's gone :-( Sadly a necessary step but easy to rectify )
> No because this Tudor isn't the end game. This move was merely a facilitation trade
> As you may remember, the JLC NSA was on my 2015 list and had dibs on a couple from WIS I know/buddies. Well one of my buddies decided he needed a vintage Rolex NOW :-( and therefore had to move a couple. So I get a text: you want my NSA? I need to move it. Price X Face to Face deal. Well I had to cease the opportunity. I know the seller. I know the watch. Price is reasonable. But I didn't have enough money, so had to move a big one or several smaller ones. I couldn't make him wait and needed to get cash and close this in a day or so. I texted another WIS from Canada, asked if he wanted to trade his recently acquired Tudor 79090 plus $x for my SubC. He said yes. Deal was done, cash in next day. ️SOLD my YEMA and CH6 that days too and bam! Text my buddy back, NSA is a deal. 24 hours and all deals sealed. Meeting him Sunday for brunch, watch chat and pick up my NSA
> ...


So....what ru left with..?
A bathyscaphe??


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> So....what ru left with..?
> A bathyscaphe??


No Bathyscape is still on 2015 list with couple others. But I have that NSA coming in, two tudor 79090 (blue and black), rolex ExpII, vintage omega and BREITLING plus weiss, SINN.... About to list my LUM-TEC

I will own another SubC for sure or hulk. Just perfect watch. But they are so easy to reacquire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well it's not a simple answer  yes and no.
> Yes as I took it in as partial trade (plus cash) for my Rolex SubC(yes it's gone :-( Sadly a necessary step but easy to rectify )
> No because this Tudor isn't the end game. This move was merely a facilitation trade
> As you may remember, the JLC NSA was on my 2015 list and had dibs on a couple from WIS I know/buddies. Well one of my buddies decided he needed a vintage Rolex NOW :-( and therefore had to move a couple. So I get a text: you want my NSA? I need to move it. Price X Face to Face deal. Well I had to cease the opportunity. I know the seller. I know the watch. Price is reasonable. But I didn't have enough money, so had to move a big one or several smaller ones. I couldn't make him wait and needed to get cash and close this in a day or so. I texted another WIS from Canada, asked if he wanted to trade his recently acquired Tudor 79090 plus $x for my SubC. He said yes. Deal was done, cash in next day. ️SOLD my YEMA and CH6 that days too and bam! Text my buddy back, NSA is a deal. 24 hours and all deals sealed. Meeting him Sunday for brunch, watch chat and pick up my NSA
> ...


I'm a little dizzy but think I get it. Will that bracelet fit on your blue one....dope

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> I'm a little dizzy but think I get it. Will that bracelet fit on your blue one....dope
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 sorry. 
Yup. Same watch. So if I sold the black Id keep the bracelet for the blue one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> sorry.
> Yup. Same watch. So if I sold the black Id keep the bracelet for the blue one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That's the combo right there. With all your straps and the bracelet, you'd be set. Until you flip for bathy....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> That's the combo right there. With all your straps and the bracelet, you'd be set. Until you flip for bathy....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 yeah. Bracelet, Drew canvas and leather, Heureville ... For the Sub and all set. 
I may sell one of the two 79090 but I will not sacrifice both for a Bathy. Will always keep a tudor sub. They are awesome. Keeper material for me and they will keep appreciating IMhO. I'm also less and less excited about the Bathy for some reason. I think it looks bland in many pics and it's one you have to hold to appreciate.  
I may have to travel to Chicago so was hoping to find an AD there to see it in the metal  
I really can't wait to pick up my JLC NSA Sunday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bleachwater72 (Oct 2, 2012)

The DateJust II


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

LOVING IT


----------



## bleachwater72 (Oct 2, 2012)

Also, does anyone know if Rolex makes a Jubilee bracelet for the DJ II? Cant find anything.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

chritiand said:


> Fantastic watche
> My say hello !


Nice pic with this background


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another coke day..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday fellas 

















[ Braveheart having a dive ]


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Swap


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well it's not a simple answer  yes and no.
> Yes as I took it in as partial trade (plus cash) for my Rolex SubC(yes it's gone :-( Sadly a necessary step but easy to rectify )
> No because this Tudor isn't the end game. This move was merely a facilitation trade
> As you may remember, the JLC NSA was on my 2015 list and had dibs on a couple from WIS I know/buddies. Well one of my buddies decided he needed a vintage Rolex NOW :-( and therefore had to move a couple. So I get a text: you want my NSA? I need to move it. Price X Face to Face deal. Well I had to cease the opportunity. I know the seller. I know the watch. Price is reasonable. But I didn't have enough money, so had to move a big one or several smaller ones. I couldn't make him wait and needed to get cash and close this in a day or so. I texted another WIS from Canada, asked if he wanted to trade his recently acquired Tudor 79090 plus $x for my SubC. He said yes. Deal was done, cash in next day. ️SOLD my YEMA and CH6 that days too and bam! Text my buddy back, NSA is a deal. 24 hours and all deals sealed. Meeting him Sunday for brunch, watch chat and pick up my NSA
> ...


Very smooth moves, congrats on a beautiful new piece, looking forward to pictures of all various strap matching combos


----------



## ikwong (Feb 23, 2014)

The Tudor Pelagos on a perlon strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

ikwong said:


> The Tudor Pelagos on a perlon strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very Nice ! I assume the perlon strap is at least 22mm, where is it from?


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

THG said:


> Very Nice ! I assume the perlon strap is at least 22mm, where is it from?


Yeah, I'm very interested to know that answer.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

perfect match.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Yeah, I'm very interested to know that answer.


LOL no kidding, most perlon straps come on 20mm as largest width. Actually waiting on a 22mm from whatchs.com (only available in black) I will post pics when I receive it...


----------



## ikwong (Feb 23, 2014)

THG said:


> Very Nice ! I assume the perlon strap is at least 22mm, where is it from?


Thanks guys! It's from Watch Bandit. Not sure why I decided to get it from there--but they do have 22mm perlon straps. I guess I picked a random site and saw they had what I needed! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Friday to all.

Got the text!  Ember is at the hospital. I should be a GdPa at some point today and we are so so excited. Can't wait for this new arrival 
Praying for a smooth delivery for Ember and healthy baby.

I'll be wearing the Tudor sub 79090 to welcome baby Ryker into our family. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Friday to all.
> 
> Got the text!  Ember is at the hospital. I should be a GdPa at some point today and we are so so excited. Can't wait for this new arrival
> Praying for a smooth delivery for Ember and healthy baby.
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Vintage Jumbo Date + Day.
dP


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

16700 and Alden natural chromexcel split toe boots for a casual Friday at the office. Happy weekend, all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Brice. That‘s terrific. All the best for everybody and please keep us posted. Enjoy


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Friday to all.
> 
> Got the text!  Ember is at the hospital. I should be a GdPa at some point today and we are so so excited. Can't wait for this new arrival
> Praying for a smooth delivery for Ember and healthy baby.
> ...


CONGRATS BRICE!!! Looks like the 79090 will officially be a keeper having now sentimental value to it.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you all. After some initial fast progress, things slowed down but shouldn't be much longer  so excited!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> No Bathyscape is still on 2015 list with couple others. But I have that NSA coming in, two tudor 79090 (blue and black), rolex ExpII, vintage omega and BREITLING plus weiss, SINN.... About to list my LUM-TEC
> 
> I will own another SubC for sure or hulk. Just perfect watch. But they are so easy to reacquire.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Rolex Sub are easy to source but Tudor Subs are getting harder and harder to source. Good move. Post pics of the NSA.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Explorer 214270 today










Sent from.....


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brice, you and the family will be in my prayers, all the best and huge congrats what an exciting time. Hope you all enjoy the great times to come.


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New arrival. ;-) Landed at 17:49 9lbs Mom and baby are healthy!! Thanks all for the kind words and thoughts and prayers. Took much longer than anticipated but all is well now. We are filled with Joy and truly blessed 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival. ;-) Landed at 17:49 9lbs Mom and baby are healthy!! Thanks all for the kind words and thoughts and prayers. Took much longer than anticipated but all is well now. We are filled with Joy and truly blessed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! 
Great arrival. 
What Rolex / Tudor is (s)he going to wear?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend to all of you and all the best Brice


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival. ;-) Landed at 17:49 9lbs Mom and baby are healthy!! Thanks all for the kind words and thoughts and prayers. Took much longer than anticipated but all is well now. We are filled with Joy and truly blessed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to you and your beautiful family!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival. ;-) Landed at 17:49 9lbs Mom and baby are healthy!! Thanks all for the kind words and thoughts and prayers. Took much longer than anticipated but all is well now. We are filled with Joy and truly blessed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful  haooy for all of you.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival. ;-) Landed at 17:49 9lbs Mom and baby are healthy!! Thanks all for the kind words and thoughts and prayers. Took much longer than anticipated but all is well now. We are filled with Joy and truly blessed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful 
Congrats again


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival. ;-) Landed at 17:49 9lbs Mom and baby are healthy!! Thanks all for the kind words and thoughts and prayers. Took much longer than anticipated but all is well now. We are filled with Joy and truly blessed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitations    
How did you named that cute baby?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you all!

His name is Ryker Gustavo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry still the same one, can't get it off my wrist yet lol 
Have a nice week end all


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

this today, love it.

Brice, that is brilliant news. Hope you all have a fantastic day. Congrats again.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

How sweet, how joyful, how lovely! Congratulations and all the best wishes!



Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival. ;-) Landed at 17:49 9lbs Mom and baby are healthy!! Thanks all for the kind words and thoughts and prayers. Took much longer than anticipated but all is well now. We are filled with Joy and truly blessed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

New addition... 14270


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> His name is Ryker Gustavo


Congratulations Brice that is great news. Very happy for you all.

very cool name too!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Cold Saturday, way too early for this.
Supposed to warm back up next week thank gosh. I have no need for a white Christmas.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival. ;-) Landed at 17:49 9lbs Mom and baby are healthy!! Thanks all for the kind words and thoughts and prayers. Took much longer than anticipated but all is well now. We are filled with Joy and truly blessed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


As I sit here at midnight listening to my 8-month old scream in her bedroom........I wonder if you have made a wise choice. Lol. Congrats my friend, and good luck with the sleepless nights, late night feedings, dirty diapers.........it is all worth it. I love my little monster, and wouldn't change a thing :-!

It looks as if momma and baby are happy and healthy. I am envious because you are just starting the journey. Cherish every moment. It seems like just yesterday I was in hour shoes and now she's 8-mos old. Give us an update from time to time :-!


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival. ;-) Landed at 17:49 9lbs Mom and baby are healthy!! Thanks all for the kind words and thoughts and prayers. Took much longer than anticipated but all is well now. We are filled with Joy and truly blessed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man! :-! Don't take this the wrong way, but I hope we don't see you for a couple of days!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> As I sit here at midnight listening to my 8-month old scream in her bedroom........I wonder if you have made a wise choice. Lol. Congrats my friend, and good luck with the sleepless nights, late night feedings, dirty diapers.........it is all worth it. I love my little monster, and wouldn't change a thing :-!
> 
> It looks as if momma and baby are happy and healthy. I am envious because you are just starting the journey. Cherish every moment. It seems like just yesterday I was in hour shoes and now she's 8-mos old. Give us an update from time to time :-!


Thanks  
Well this is our Gd kid so we won't have as many sleepless nights as we used to with out girls ;-) congrats to you as well and good luck with the screaming 8-months old  I know how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> As I sit here at midnight listening to my 8-month old scream


Only one 8 month old?

Hell, you got it easy!:-d


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

As days are getting colder and wetter


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Same Saturday drill, coach last 1k soccer game, in thirty degree weather. Then:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

At the shrine.


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival. ;-) Landed at 17:49 9lbs Mom and baby are healthy!! Thanks all for the kind words and thoughts and prayers. Took much longer than anticipated but all is well now.


That's awesome, congratulations.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

GMT for packing up the house to move on a cold Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all and thanks again for all the kind words yesterday. Baby Ryker and mom are doing great. 
I kicked off Saturday with home made bowl and Art coffee mug designed by Z for breakfast and my Sinn UX SDR on Drew canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Congrats gramps! 

Nestled up in my pjs watching Ohio state play in some snowy minnesota weather, hoping to keep the wins rolling.



Pic from last night, still on the wrist today.


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## bburnzz (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## N1ck_ (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Still overseas with my GMT


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Eric


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This one )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Walking the pups before going to see Ryker at the hospital. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Congratulations!..



Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival. ;-) Landed at 17:49 9lbs Mom and baby are healthy!! Thanks all for the kind words and thoughts and prayers. Took much longer than anticipated but all is well now. We are filled with Joy and truly blessed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ostrich on THC


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday fellas


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This







and this


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Great sunday everybody and special thiking to jeep grand-dad !


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

weekend warrior pam ceramica


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going to Greensboro meet my friend and fellow WIS Rahul for lunch & watches  I can't wait to see his new 1665 
Brought 6 watches with me and maybe I'll leave with 7 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Exploring






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Late morning switch to 16753 on natural shell cordovan 1-piece NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going to Greensboro meet my friend and fellow WIS Rahul for lunch & watches  I can't wait to see his new 1665
> Brought 6 watches with me and maybe I'll leave with 7
> 
> 
> ...


Are you gettin' something with an alarm?  LOL, saw a related post on another photo social network and inferred as much...congrats in advance on your new acquisition


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## robbie11 (Feb 16, 2013)

My Black Bay...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lunch with Rahul and he twisted my arm... Forced me to leave with this one 

JLC nsa 









Nice spread -)



























Rahul's two killer vintage divers!! 
That SD is just sick. That crystal...












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Lunch with Rahul and he twisted my arm... Forced me to leave with this one
> 
> JLC nsa


You finally got one huh? Is it living up to your expectations?

How's the little one?


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

monday morning..


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Swapped the Explorer in for an hour of walker smashing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Epic post Brice. Thanks for sharing. Great week to all


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Quotron said:


> You finally got one huh? Is it living up to your expectations?
> 
> How's the little one?


He is awesome and doing well. Mom and dad brought him home from the hospital this afternoon. We went to see him tonight and it was awesome holding him again 

The NSA is great. I wasn't gonna buy it until next year but my buddy Rahul texted me he needed to sell it so my plans changed. Had to sacrifice the Subc but it's all good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

One of the new straps...


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> One of the new straps...


Me, too.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

back to this for a Monday.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Greetings from my side and my collection


----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)

wow!! that PAM000 looks huge next to the BB!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a 22mm (finally arrived) black perlon from whatchs.com


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking the week off with my sub 79090, I love this watch. 
Have a great week 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Brice, i'll help your jlc not to feel alone here beetween so many rolex, tudors&#8230;










Regards

Cesar


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

2 weeks strait with the expii


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Semi-vintage Rolex to start the week..


----------



## Tallest (Feb 20, 2013)

JWNY said:


> Greetings from my side and my collection


left half of this is my dream collection, nice to see a rolex owner with the BBB!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Feeling fast today


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

feeling a little bit extreme today..


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Not just today but this week's 2 Rolex rotation..


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Submariner night and day.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

4 days in a row



Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoglovingJim (Aug 20, 2014)

Same thing I always wear, my old friend...


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

enjoying this at the moment.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

No BB yet so I'll post a pic 








Almost a week full time on my wrist and I really love it, but tomorrow I need to give wrist time to my other watches. 
Gonna hard to let go Hehe

Good week to all


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Still on this comfortable combo


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Why we love vintage... Edox Sky Diver... Not the usual suspect... Good day Gentlemen


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Unseasonably cold today, so sweater and Barbour jacket came out of the closet 
I am wearing my blue Tudor sub today on a Heuerville Leather strap which is my favorite on this watch. 
Have a great day. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

A rare non-Rolex day for me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Unseasonably cold today, so sweater and Barbour jacket came out of the closet
> I am wearing my blue Tudor sub today on a Heuerville Leather strap which is my favorite on this watch.
> Have a great day. B
> ...


Interesting Brice, the complete opposite down under.

I've been indoors in the Air Con all weekend due to the heat, 40C (104F) here in Queensland, Australia. Drove me nuts, just couldn't do much at all. The humidity is the real culprit.

It's ironic, couldn't go out in Scotland because of the rain, can't go out in Oz because of the heat.

Must admit, it's a rare occurrence.

Been cooler the last couple of days at a thankful 30C (86F) with some rain for the first time in about 3 months.

Brightened it all up by wearing my Sub.

Have a good one everybody.

Cheers.


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Would you guys flip this for an Explorer 216570 (black or white)? Every time I think my mind is made up I put another strap on this thing and it lights it up.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

progman2000 said:


> Would you guys flip this for an Explorer 216570 (black or white)? Every time I think my mind is made up I put another strap on this thing and it lights it up.


I prefer this at the price level.


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Which complication do you prefer, Progman: chronograph or GMT?


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

new hirsch waterproof strap


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today... "Single orange" hehehe....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Michael81 said:


> Which complication do you prefer, Progman: chronograph or GMT?


Actually the feature I use more than either of those is the movable bezel which puts a big strike on the Explorer. But I have yet to own a Rolex so is it worth foregoing that feature to scratch the itch? (Not really interested in a < 42mm watch, just my personal preference...).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

progman2000 said:


> Would you guys flip this for an Explorer 216570 (black or white)? Every time I think my mind is made up I put another strap on this thing and it lights it up.


I love the grey THC as well but I'd prefer she an ExpII. Such a great watch but I'd go for the smaller and more classic 16570. The THC looks little big on you and the 216570 is a large wearing piece. Explorers aren't meant to be large heavy watches but light comfortable pieces IMhO. And you'll save 2-2.5k ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a good day, Gentlemen.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Feeling fresh this morning.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great day fellas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to switch to the JLC NSA  and to go home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

switch back to GMT Master II today..


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## cpayton (Jan 3, 2014)

Snowed today and I'm off tomorrow. Don't feed the bears!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Home early


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Desk diving


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/minds-can-change-50-fathoms-love-1247130.html#post9974346


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

The strap worked well on the 14060 and I think this also


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Feeling fresh this morning.


Wow wow wow


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Not a rolex, but when my exp ii acts up and doesn't behave well, I pull out the first watch I ever bought for myself:


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's mine!

Fun fact: My Stowa is actually more accurate than my Datejust. I really need to get it properly regulated.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another sweater day here, so cold for the season :-( It was -10c when I left for work (14-15F?) I am wearing the Explorer II 16570 on a very cool WWII Belgian leather Drew strap
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## phrede (Nov 14, 2012)

-via iPhone


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 2079842


That looks awesome. Like the dark dial on this shot. Is that the Ti? Case looks like SS on this shot but dial is so dark like that of the TI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

TT GMTIIC today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks awesome. Like the dark dial on this shot. Is that the Ti? Case looks like SS on this shot but dial is so dark like that of the TI
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


it is the TI 
your turn!








http://www.intlwatchleague.com/showthread.php?t=403


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sky Diving... Still...


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

progman2000 said:


> Would you guys flip this for an Explorer 216570 (black or white)? Every time I think my mind is made up I put another strap on this thing and it lights it up.


Not the Explorer 2 but Explorer 1 is different story.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sri said:


> Sky Diving... Still...
> 
> View attachment 2080938
> 
> ...


Nice, where did get that and how much?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

progman2000 said:


> Would you guys flip this for an Explorer 216570 (black or white)? Every time I think my mind is made up I put another strap on this thing and it lights it up.


I have both and for me I'd take the polar explorer over the THC any day of the week. Not that I don't love the grey THC of course, just the explorer II is simply that much better to me. I did flip my THC blue for a Z Blue Milgauss however. Then again I flipped the Z Blue for a Blancpain Bathyscaphe shortly after. Go figure.

I have contemplated letting the THC grey go in favor of an LV but the 40mm size has me a little hesitant to pull that particular trigger. 42 just fits me so much better.

guess the short of all that is I may not be of much help here with the exception of perhaps that first sentence.


----------



## Spoon1 (Oct 27, 2010)

SD


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks...Ebay, just 200 quid... pure windfall... Unbelievable!!!



cfw said:


> Nice, where did get that and how much?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mexican food for lunch today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Just arrived today


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Back to this and feeling bright this morn.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the gig said:


> Just arrived today


Congrats. One of my favorites. Wear mine a lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

chasecj7 said:


> I have both and for me I'd take the polar explorer over the THC any day of the week. Not that I don't love the grey THC of course, just the explorer II is simply that much better to me. I did flip my THC blue for a Z Blue Milgauss however. Then again I flipped the Z Blue for a Blancpain Bathyscaphe shortly after. Go figure.
> 
> I have contemplated letting the THC grey go in favor of an LV but the 40mm size has me a little hesitant to pull that particular trigger. 42 just fits me so much better.
> 
> guess the short of all that is I may not be of much help here with the exception of perhaps that first sentence.


Thanks - the THC is officially flipped as of this morning, planning to pick up the Polar 216570.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

progman2000 said:


> Thanks - the THC is officially flipped as of this morning, planning to pick up the Polar 216570.


I think that is a damn fine choice. Both are very good watches, but I'd put the Polar further into the great category.

Opened this thread again to update after the above posts from earlier prompted a change to my own Polar Explorer when I got home and see you'd already made your decision.








The the full answer from me is of all my watches my top three are the Blancpain, Explorer II, and Pelagos. The Pelagos still rounded out the top three even when I had the Milgauss, so just wanted to clear up that my choices were not solely a Rolex>Tudor proposition.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

I know I'm late to the perlon party but it was worth the wait new favourite strap for the gmt.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great day fellas


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> it is the TI
> your turn!
> View attachment 2080146
> 
> ...


What aftermarket strap is that Mikey? Gives it a great look. The only bad thing about the Ti version is the luscious looking bracelet is only (AFAIK) available in SS o|


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

So cold.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

spending another day with the GMT Coke..


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Quotron said:


> What aftermarket strap is that Mikey? Gives it a great look. The only bad thing about the Ti version is the luscious looking bracelet is only (AFAIK) available in SS o|


hey bud, i got a hadley roma 24mm curved end rubber strap..that i shaved down just a scootch








https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/minds-can-change-50-fathoms-love-1247130.html#post9974346


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Enjoying a nice Autumn afternoon.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Desk diving too, can't wait the week end to start


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello everybody !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chasecj7 said:


> I think that is a damn fine choice. Both are very good watches, but I'd put the Polar further into the great category.
> 
> Opened this thread again to update after the above posts from earlier prompted a change to my own Polar Explorer when I got home and see you'd already made your decision.
> View attachment 2084322
> ...


I would have the same top 3 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BlueThursday!  I am wearing my Vulcain Nautical Trophy LE of 100 pieces only, on a custom blue Heuerville strap. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

inevitable sub comparison!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Coordinated my socks and shoes with my watch today :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still on this...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I know I'm late to the perlon party but it was worth the wait new favourite strap for the gmt.


Very nice combo! Mine is on eulit perlon


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Glad I am wearing my Daytona at work near DC...rather than in my hometown of Buffalo, where everyone's still digging out from under five feet plus of snow today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos for today on Cordura strap.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

THG said:


> Very nice combo! Mine is on eulit perlon


Very nice for both guys, may I ask where did you found the straps please? 
I ordered twice and it turned out that both perlon straps I received were too thin unfortunately. Nice colours but too thin and with lousy buckles :/

Thank you


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

I've ordered mine from various sources. I recommend whatchs.com and look up vintage eulit perlons on eBay. Buckles seem flimsy in most of them, but the ones on eulit are signed and appear to be a step up from others. G'luck!


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luxlover (Mar 2, 2006)

MY first and new to me Rolex


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luxlover said:


> MY first and new to me Rolex
> View attachment 2093866


Congratulations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Back home for a few days - taking this with me tonight on another trip together with a dress watch.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Luxlover said:


> MY first and new to me Rolex
> View attachment 2093866


Well done and enjoy.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

gym


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Blue Bond for Friday!

Have a great weekend ahead all!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

submariner for friday..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Luxlover said:


> MY first and new to me Rolex
> View attachment 2093866


Huge congrats , enjoy! It's a beauty


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Haven't posted in quite some time but this has been on my wrist every day for the past 6 months...


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

micahpop said:


> Haven't posted in quite some time but this has been on my wrist every day for the past 6 months...


I could easily do the same with that watch it's fantastic.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

sdc on perlon today.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Matching colors.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Major Milestone for me today.

@ 1 o'clock today I'm going to sign the Docs- I'm officially a Home Owner


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Major Milestone for me today.
> 
> @ 1 o'clock today I'm going to sign the Docs- I'm officially a Home Owner


Nice one mate.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Nice one mate.


* THANK YOU*


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> sdc on perlon today.


Nice Perlon Strap - where from please?


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

GMT II today and the World Time to dinner tonight


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

TGIF!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tempusfugitus said:


> Nice Perlon Strap - where from please?


They are from http://instagram.com/johorology but there are many places to buy them from. Vintage Eulit perlon straps are the nicest I've seen though they are hard to get in 20mm. Eulit still make them but, don't look quite as nice as the vintage ones. Eulit seem to be better quality than a lot of the other types out there. Some people have suggested these guys http://whatchs.com I just noticed they have a limited number of 22mm blue Perlons for all you modern Tudor fans.


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

amgbda said:


> View attachment 2106154
> 
> 
> GMT II today and the World Time to dinner tonight


holy motherf....


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hulk in rainy South Florida for the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! New to Rolex territory but a long time Omega fan, finally joined the Rolex club! 









Roy


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Friday:


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

these 2 today


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

RTK27 said:


> Hi everyone! New to Rolex territory but a long time Omega fan, finally joined the Rolex club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend to all


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thinking about swapping this for a white one..., just thinking.


----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)

Today's Friday...probably be wearing this 214270 all weekend long.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Thinking about swapping this for a white one..., just thinking.


Can't see if it's a two tones? 
Or you'd like to get the white dial?


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

saturday


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Can't see if it's a two tones?
> Or you'd like to get the white dial?


Mine is the SS 116520 black dial. Seeing from others' photos, it seems that the white dial one looks very nice.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Mine is the SS 116520 black dial. Seeing from others' photos, it seems that the white dial one looks very nice.


The black looks elegant sporty and I'd say you have already the nicest SS Daytona


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> Thinking about swapping this for a white one..., just thinking.


To my eye the black dial looks better, more contrast between the dial and the registers. I think it especially looks better if yours develops the "patrizzi dial"



Nobody Move said:


> Today's Friday...probably be wearing this 214270 all weekend long.
> View attachment 2110498


And speaking of dials, the matte dial on the 214270 is really sublime...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Autumn.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On vintage NOS tropic


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

3-ring today


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Traying somthing diferant for the weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Autumn.


B E A U T I F U L


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Big Watch group event on tonight. BLNR and some new cuff links from my sister.


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Huge watch or small car!..........Pelagos is hard to resist at the moment.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Thinking about swapping this for a white one..., just thinking.





















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Rocking this. Starting off the day with pre k soccer, last session. The SD is a special watch. Bulk yet not over the top if that makes sense.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

trying on this one in the afternoon and suddenly i am bringing this baby home together with the rubber b.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

That was earlier









That's now









This for Sunday


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

This but sadly not mine. Yet!! ;-)


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RTK27 said:


> Hi everyone! New to Rolex territory but a long time Omega fan, finally joined the Rolex club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!! A fine choice  And welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love the look of the white dial, definitely on the wish list.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

solesman said:


> This but sadly not mine. Yet!! ;-)


So nice, hope you get it soon.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Just a quick snap from the watch group catch up.







sorry for posting non Rolex/Tudor watches😜, and that wasn't all of them.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Just a quick snap from the watch group catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife would kill me if I would have that many watches lol


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Just a quick snap from the watch group catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I can make out a Tudor heritage chrono on top! Next to a black bay?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

alex79 said:


> My wife would kill me if I would have that many watches lol


There not mine I won the prize for the least watches.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

imagwai said:


> Think I can make out a Tudor heritage chrono on top! Next to a black bay?


There was actually a lot of Tudors and Rolexs there, heritage chrono, black bay, blue bay, 2 blnrs quite a few brilliant vintage subs, 2 Pelagos, a beautiful 1940s Tudor, and some others I've missed.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Night out with friends complete.......just using the Pelagos to time a pizza in the oven 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Just realising it's now the 23rd!! Apologies!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

RTK27 said:


> Hi everyone! New to Rolex territory but a long time Omega fan, finally joined the Rolex club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic pick for your first Rolex.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Been a while I haven't straped that one on =)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Like this shot








Hope you like it as well, first time on my wrist after complete maintenance of this oldy


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

this today.


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Sorry - no Rolex today.


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sub!


----------



## Archer1925 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Hello from the "Smart Ship"


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll be wearing my Sub all week on our family vacation. I didn't even bring another watch (shocker).

Have a nice holiday week to all of you who celebrate Thanksgiving.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

second day...


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

No non sense watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breakfast with my buddy Art (DrunkArtStraps) -known as Panerai7 here) this morning. Fun times looking at his new leather and canvas fabrics as well as strap samples... A few watches too. 
There is a Tudor in here 



























A minimalist Kodiac leather strap on the NSA. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


>


That's the shot  OMG !!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

kicking-off the week with a ceramica..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week to all of you


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good week fellows 
I am keeping the Daytona for today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's the shot  OMG !!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


your turn bud


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> your turn bud
> View attachment 2133914
> View attachment 2133930


Next year when I have money 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

some were asking about the rubber strap i got
here's more pics


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Oh so beautiful!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This







just for something out of the ordinary. Burn Notice watch.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Explorer Monday got bumped this week


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

chasecj7 said:


> Explorer Monday got bumped this week
> View attachment 2135258


Mine's hogging it too...


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

No Rolex today either.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Monday on the road again !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking off this work week with the Rolex Explorer II 16570 on a WWII leather DrewStrap. 
I wish you all a great week. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Start the week with the SubC..


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Orange hand accompanying my orange foot haha


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes, to save myself I had to pull the trigger on this... Speechless stuff, this beauty!!!!!!!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I hardly wear my PO. Love the Pelagos.


----------



## Luxlover (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you !


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So insanely in love with this...


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Bravo! Congratulations!The new Sea Dweller.|>



Sri said:


> So insanely in love with this...
> 
> View attachment 2141786
> 
> ...


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

NightScar said:


>


Where's the bike??


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


>


Amazing!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

14060 today.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

NightScar said:


>


Hey - watch those zippers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I had a little photo shoot session yesterday while on the park with my 2 year old. 
She helped getting the leafs










Tx

Roberto


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> So insanely in love with this...
> 
> View attachment 2141786
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Glad to read things like that. It feels good to continue feeling so strongly after having purchased a big one 

Sharp dresser too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still loving this watch..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Good morning fellas


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> Amazing!


Thank you, jazzbach


----------



## Alzilla (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Picked up a new jeep today so this one seems appropriate for some Exploring


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

chasecj7 said:


> Picked up a new jeep today so this one seems appropriate for some Exploring
> View attachment 2145050


It is really too bad that watch is 42mm because that is just too big for my tastes to actually buy one. It really is a beautiful watch and that is a fantastic picture. :-!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> It is really too bad that watch is 42mm because that is just too big for my tastes to actually buy one. It really is a beautiful watch and that is a fantastic picture. :-!


I am the same way about the 16610LV. Absolutely love the piece but the 40mm is just ever so slightly too small for my tastes so am gunshy about pulling that trigger, though I've come close a few times anyways.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Can't make my mind up, the nylon is very comfortable but the watch would look nice on other bracelets too =)


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sri said:


> So insanely in love with this...
> 
> View attachment 2141786
> 
> ...


Such a brilliant enthusiasts watch, one of my absolute favourites.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Enjoying this combo a lot.


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Just a quick shot
Rainy day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Went to a watch store and checked two pre-owned watches: a white dial Rolex16570 and a Tudor advisor. Both are in great condition and about the same price. Which one should I take?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

While the Advisor has that unique mechanical alarm complication (which I like a lot), I guess the winner here could well be Rolex 16570...



Luis6 said:


> Went to a watch store and checked two pre-owned watches: a white dial Rolex16570 and a Tudor advisor. Both are in great condition and about the same price. Which one should I take?


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

More business meetings today - still no Rolex.


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Enjoying this combo a lot.


Wow looks great on the blue perlon! Ejoy!

Roy


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Went to a watch store and checked two pre-owned watches: a white dial Rolex16570 and a Tudor advisor. Both are in great condition and about the same price. Which one should I take?


The white Daytona....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

darby11 said:


> The white Daytona....
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hahaha...:-d
The Daytona is definitely a cool watch, but I've never used the chronograph function.
Is you photo a prophecy? :think:
Because, to be honest with you, I'm thinking about trading my black SS Daytona for the BLNR.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Liking my BB on the Steinhart Vintage Marine Officer strap









Yesterday was my 14060 Sub on a new Perlon strap. Looks better in photos than in the flesh. Not sure about it yet, but very light and comfortable.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Hahaha...:-d
> The Daytona is definitely a cool watch, but I've never used the chronograph function.
> Is you photo a prophecy? :think:
> Because, to be honest with you, I'm thinking about trading my black SS Daytona for the BLNR.


Oh, in that case, YES. It's probably my favorite. I don't use chrono either but it's a beauty. I've always liked multiple registers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TudorTuesday for me, with one of my favorite ever on a super cool Heuerville Classic strap. 
Have a great day. 
B









Headed to work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

amgbda said:


> View attachment 2147266
> 
> View attachment 2147274
> 
> ...


That one outta do though, no??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Outstanding and sharp out there... Stunning vintage Tudor Submariner plus that distressed strap... Where can I get one (strap ) please?



Jeep99dad said:


> TudorTuesday for me, with one of my favorite ever on a super cool Heuerville Classic strap.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Outstanding and sharp out there... Stunning vintage Tudor Submariner plus that distressed strap... Where can I get one (strap ) please?


Sure. It's a Heuerville strap. Not sure if Stewart still has that Peanut leather as he's changed supplier and always brings in new leather / colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

I've got my eye on a Heuerville strap too. They're not cheap, but soon I hope.

Jeep99Dad - can I also ask, is that a replacement blue bezel on your Tudor Submariner or an original one? It's a perfect shade of blue. I bought a cheap aftermarket bezel from eBay for mine (to complement, not replace the original blue/ghost bezel) but it doesn't seem quite the right shade. Yours obviously looks made for it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

imagwai said:


> I've got my eye on a Heuerville strap too. They're not cheap, but soon I hope.
> 
> Jeep99Dad - can I also ask, is that a replacement blue bezel on your Tudor Submariner or an original one? It's a perfect shade of blue. I bought a cheap aftermarket bezel from eBay for mine (to complement, not replace the original blue/ghost bezel) but it doesn't seem quite the right shade. Yours obviously looks made for it.


Stewart makes very nice straps. I'm ordering more in fact.

It's a tudor bezel, well that's what I was told and seems right 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Tudor BBB today


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

GregBe said:


> Tudor BBB today


Great watch...from fellow long suffering Skins fan...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

imagwai said:


> I've got my eye on a Heuerville strap too. They're not cheap, but soon I hope.
> 
> Jeep99Dad - can I also ask, is that a replacement blue bezel on your Tudor Submariner or an original one? It's a perfect shade of blue. I bought a cheap aftermarket bezel from eBay for mine (to complement, not replace the original blue/ghost bezel) but it doesn't seem quite the right shade. Yours obviously looks made for it.


This is the one I just got


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

From last week... The day I got this... Some Champagne Dwelling...


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Absolutely! - whenever I'm in a business suit I only wear a dress watch - only exception is my RO.


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That one outta do though, no??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Absolutely! I only wear a dress watch with a business suit - only exception is my Royal Oak Extra-Thin.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> This is the one I just got


Love the colouring in that one!
If I didn't have four already incoming from Art right now I'd look at those too. Down the road for sure.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well another evening with the JLC NSA on Art's Kodiak strap 
Have a good evening. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chasecj7 said:


> Love the colouring in that one!
> If I didn't have four already incoming from Art right now I'd look at those too. Down the road for sure.


Cool. Which did you get from Art? He has nice material right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

My new Tudor Pelagos


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Going dressy for a formal meeting. Even at 44mm, it still fits my small wrist well, thanks to the thin case that slides nicely under the cuff.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Anatoly said:


> My new Tudor Pelagos


Wow. Great addition to the collection. 
I'll add another one to the rotation. Hard to stay away 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> Going dressy for a formal meeting. Even at 44mm, it still fits my small wrist well, thanks to the thin case that slides nicely under the cuff.
> 
> View attachment 2153626


I love this watch. Almost grabbed one but it was just too big for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Still getting used to the light weight of titanium. love the watch!


Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Great addition to the collection. I'll add another one to the rotation. Hard to stay away  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool. Which did you get from Art? He has nice material right now


Four different canvases this time. Don't want to clutter up this thread with his sample pictures but the materials look pretty sweet. Two of them are tapered folded edge canvas which I understand is difficult to do and nobody really does it but Art is willing to give it a try. Looking forward to these ones. Will share some photos once they arrive.


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this watch. Almost grabbed one but it was just too big for me.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yes, you are right. It is big. Even for you, let alone me. It sits well, but does not give that "around the wrist" feeling.

So, I'm thinking about flipping it for a 40mm white-dial 3-hander with date, something like the Zenith Espada.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/anyone-planning-buy-zenith-espada-el-primero-711634.html#post5184923

The question is: if I get the polar 16570, do I still need white Espada? 
Personally I see them with pretty different design characters, but would they appear to be too similar on the wrist?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

It's pouring dogs and cats outside, having the day off my office and preparing myself to fly back home to Aix en Provence, the few days in the beautiful Prague for business. 
Enjoying a cold beer before many more to come cause I hate flying lol

Cheers


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Super cool Tudor Jeep Dad 99!!


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Time for a McDonald's snack


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Back with the GMT-Master II today.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

had this on today Seagull 1963


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## basto (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi guys. This is my DJ2 and my first reply in the topic.


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This beauty )


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

basto said:


> View attachment 2158042
> 
> 
> Hi guys. This is my DJ2 and my first reply in the topic.


Nice post ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pilsener is nice, can't wait to reach the source in Czech Republic next week  
For now it's Bintang and it's not bad before departure jakarta / Singapore / Paris / Marseille


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mikeylacroix said:


>


Nice pics 
I must resist!!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow. What a fantastic Chrono. Want 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


>


Killing me, Mickey 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Venkat said:


> Super cool Tudor Jeep Dad 99!!


Thank you. It's one of my favorite. I love the black one too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> Yes, you are right. It is big. Even for you, let alone me. It sits well, but does not give that "around the wrist" feeling.
> 
> So, I'm thinking about flipping it for a 40mm white-dial 3-hander with date, something like the Zenith Espada.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/anyone-planning-buy-zenith-espada-el-primero-711634.html#post5184923
> ...


Give it a few days on the wrist to be sure. 
I'm personally not a fan of that Zenith but it's a matter of taste. 
The 16570 is awesome. Great size too. Get that and wait a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry not a rolex today but I'll share my Vulcain Cricket today, love the dome on that thing  I still haven't taken off the blue Heuerville since it landed.

Crappy day here, dark gray sky, rain and kinda cold. Have a great day and safe travels to those going out of town for Thanksgiving. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

BP Bathyscaphe today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sticking with the Sub today at work



Then changing things up with the GMT later this evening!


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sea Dweller 4000... Have a nice day...


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

7016/0 here.....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sea Dweller 4000... Have a nice day...
> 
> View attachment 2160258
> 
> ...


Love that blue in the shots, such a fantastic piece.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sri said:


> Sea Dweller 4000... Have a nice day...
> 
> View attachment 2160258
> 
> ...


Didn't realize they made a purple version

Looks like I got beat on that one. I may be color blind too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Roy


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

SubC ND on snowy day..


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hulk today. Swapped my IWC545404 for a polar 16570 yesterday. Had it authenticated by the RSC this morning and ready for a full spa. Will collect it in 2~3 weeks time. Can't wait!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Checking out the single bud on the bushes that survived the snowstorm today wearing my root beer GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

its been a while...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Thinking about swapping this for a white one..., just thinking.


White is right but black is better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Navy Frogman


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Navy Frogman


That's what I was wearing too only a different navy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> That's what I was wearing too only a different navy


Awesome. One of the all time classic. Very very nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy thanksgiving to those celebrating it and a great day to everyone. Let's reflect on everyone and everything we have to be thankful for in our lives. 
B










Out running last minute errands for my wife  nothing like last minute 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Very much digging my 14060 on this Eulit "Panama" vintage perlon strap from the 70s/80s. Cool 60s vibe, higher quality than the other perlons available, infinitely adjustable and less bulky than a NATO. Just received from an *Bay seller in Norway.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well guests are arriving and time to switch for thanksgiving dinner. 
Enjoy your day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Big Ben here....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sub, along with an awesomely hideous Christmas sweater


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

My man Boobie Dixon of the Buffalo Bills is wearing a similarly hideous holiday sweater, and it matches nicely with my pepsi GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

From an amazing Tudor event in the Financial Dist in London...

Lucky to have been gifted with the Tudor pin by the MD of Tudor...










That's the Tudor MD, Europe himself... He was mad about my vintage Tudor Prince OysterDate... Obvious 









That's me with the Tudor MD...









Can I say I did enjoy few 'Blackbay Cocktails' 









That Deepsea looks quite huge next to my Dweller 4000?


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

It has been a while away from the forum..and thanks God its Friday. 


Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wonderful post Sri Terrific photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

THG said:


>


Do you use a filter on your shots? Your lume always looks so much more egg-nog colored than other Black Bays


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy turkey day all 










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/not-everybodys-favorite-seiko-rolex-1274426.html#post10231762


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Pelagos right now, after way too much dinner








Explorer tomorrow. In court all day and over the summer this became my lucky court watch. Not that I'm superstitious, but that's a roll I'm not interested in breaking.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Back from the service.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cfw said:


> White is right but black is better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plus 1


----------



## leevanfong (Dec 4, 2011)

114060 under the light


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

14270 for a sunny Friday in Sydney. Have a good day all.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cesar scarambone said:


> 7016/0 here.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, a rare bird indeed in this format. Transitional from the 7928 if my memory serves me correctly with a reliable ETA movement, just before they moved to the SF hands and changed the dial style.

Should have kept mine.










And just to add, a later 7016, should have kept this too.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Pried the ND Sub off my wrist, decided on the Breitling 125th Anniversary for a short stint, it's been a while, and on that Air Racer Bracelet, love it or hate it.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

tudor oysterdate jumbo ref 7024/0


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Heading home today.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Plus 1


Aye


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

First off, disagree, respectfully of course










This today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## najkun (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

najkun said:


>


Mate, great watch , Down Under Style looks so much better for a NATO.

It looks better IMO, traditional NATO can look untidy.

Down Under NATO. Check it out.


----------



## gsroppsa (Jan 5, 2013)

A return to a classic today... I love how versatile this watch is!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Very nice, a rare bird indeed in this format. Transitional from the 7928 if my memory serves me correctly with a reliable ETA movement, just before they moved to the SF hands and changed the dial style.
> 
> Should have kept mine.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother! Yes it is equiped with the reliable eta! I adore this watch, the dial with the small rose, mercedes hands etc... It was from a friend of mine, he won it from his father almost 40 years ago.... Unfortunatly the hands was changed in a service in the past so its not with patina like the dial.... I do have the bracelet, but have to adjust it,band i like to use it with natos, changing this one, green, black etc... It's so versatile. I believe that you might regreat sell it...... Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## craig123 (Nov 28, 2014)

Im looking at buying my first rolex its a GMT ii private sale, can anybody tell me if this is authentic?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cesar scarambone said:


> Thanks brother! Yes it is equiped with the reliable eta! I adore this watch, the dial with the small rose, mercedes hands etc... It was from a friend of mine, he won it from his father almost 40 years ago.... Unfortunatly the hands was changed in a service in the past so its not with patina like the dial.... I do have the bracelet, but have to adjust it,band i like to use it with natos, changing this one, green, black etc... It's so versatile. I believe that you might regreat sell it...... Today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said, very nice my friend. Rare watches should be kept and enjoyed especially with History.

Unfortunately, I didn't appreciate that they are what they are.

I've had some great Vintage slip through my hands.

We live and learn.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

craig123 said:


> Im looking at buying my first rolex its a GMT ii private sale, can anybody tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> View attachment 2176530
> View attachment 2176538


You should post this in the Rolex fake busters subforum.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes I do Quotron. I kind of ran into some cool photos on instagram and really liked the filter app (snapseed) so I've been using it often for my shots.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay Friday...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This one )


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Enjoying my explorer today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

craig123 said:


> Im looking at buying my first rolex its a GMT ii private sale, can anybody tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> View attachment 2176530
> View attachment 2176538


It's fake.


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Today's new arrival.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

davvman said:


> It's fake.


Ouch !


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

chasecj7 said:


> Explorer tomorrow. In court all day and over the summer this became my lucky court watch. Not that I'm superstitious, but that's a roll I'm not interested in breaking.


And the Explorer is successful once again! 

I guess I do have a lucky watch after all. It's funny, when I got the BP not too long ago the wife said it looked like a lucky watch. Not sure where that comment came from as its out of the norm for either of us to think that way, but maybe that one is maybe it isn't; regardless I'm starting to suspect this one may well be!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

back to this


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

So cold today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Switch...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend to all of you


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Congratulations! This 40mm Sea-sweller seems to have developed quite some following. :-!



mrallen13 said:


> Today's new arrival.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great weekend ahead to all!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

It got cold out today and supposed to stay that way all weekend, so I'm going to start my Christmas shopping... online!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Big election day. Countdown to the results.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Great weekend ahead to all!


Very nice combo, how's the fit and comfort of these straps? I understand they might come out with options available for Tudors next year.
I got mine on isofrane currently and since I sourced OEM endlinks for the BB I'm going to try the Pelagos tudor rubber strap on it.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Am I trying to race around a rotation because I feel guilty, just to get back to the ND Sub.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

That's a rare find! Congrats!

Nothing beats the isofrane for adjustability... the Rubber B provides wonderful fitment, but comfort level is a hit or miss depending on your wrist size... for light watch heads, you can afford to wear it loose and comfort level is great.... for heavy watch heads, if you can't get it right, isofrane will be a better option



THG said:


> Very nice combo, how's the fit and comfort of these straps? I understand they might come out with options available for Tudors next year.
> I got mine on isofrane currently and since I sourced OEM endlinks for the BB I'm going to try the Pelagos tudor rubber strap on it.


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

today´s early christmas gift from me to me ;-)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many congratulations... it's an amazing diver... got one myself couple weeks ago... 



mrallen13 said:


> Today's new arrival.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## zlocko2002 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

back to my favourite diver in my collection.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> back to my favourite diver in my collection.


Blnr vs. Sdc - which survives?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## najkun (Dec 10, 2011)

Brisman said:


> najkun said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


thanks for the compliment mate !

sure will check the Down Under nato


----------



## Sonoran Hound (May 12, 2014)

Doing some exploring...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Byron2701 said:


> today´s early christmas gift from me to me ;-)
> 
> View attachment 2184834
> 
> View attachment 2184842


Lol!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Look what grandma did!! 








BB for me today, greetings from Ventabren


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Cleaning day!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mrallen13 said:


> Today's new arrival.


Awesome! Huge congrats. It's a beauty. Great shot too. Enjoy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Look what grandma did!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. #Skills

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 2185490
> View attachment 2185498


What a nice behind 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Blnr vs. Sdc - which survives?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is the toughest question, and surprisingly it gets asked all the time. They must be a natural pair because people ask me to compare them and choose a lot. I was just talking to a friend that works for Rolex the other day about this and I said, "if I was asked to choose between the blnr and the SDc now I'd probably choose the SDc"(to keep). Funny isn't it I would never have thought that, I was always worried that I'd would hardly ever wear the SDc, because the blnr was what made me fall for Rolex and I just wanted to get something I enjoyed even half as much. Now the SDc that's what I wear most of the time.







this is a shot I took with my wife wearing the blnr.







here is a few of my favourite pics I ask you to decide it's like choosing between to children, they both have their strong points.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Lagunatic and his TT Rolex Submariner-Date. Photos shot on 11/29/2014.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday fellas


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Gym now


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Pepsi for weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)

*Hiking in Colorado over the Thanksgiving holiday. Should have worn my Explorer! *


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wore the speedy today









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry no Rolex today but something I think is just as special. My new D.Dornblüth & Sohn 99.1(5) love this handcrafted piece.







number 448


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still this








Am excited to deliver to my baby girl her first pair of Vans, it's like a traditional thing lol, my boy had his pair of vans when he was ready to walk too 

Good Sunday to everyone!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Sorry no Rolex today but something I think is just as special. My new D.Dornblüth & Sohn 99.1(5) love this handcrafted piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pick! Beauty she is


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That Hull is such a beauty. I love how the dial changes color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

BP today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love fall Sundays...happy weekend, friends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I love fall Sundays...happy weekend, friends!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really love the gmt pepsy, on the top of my wish list, next purchase for sure


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Really love the gmt pepsy, on the top of my wish list, next purchase for sure


Thanks...I have owned a 1675, 16750, and the present 16700. All good choices!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zlocko2002 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

zlocko2002 said:


>


You guys are killing me lol
Gotta be patient and spare the cash for this purchase Hehe 
Favourite of Rolex


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Before sleep shot, I usually charge the lume.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Gym now


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Sorry no Rolex today but something I think is just as special. My new D.Dornblüth & Sohn 99.1(5) love this handcrafted piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes a great dress watch！:-!

BTW, I'm also negotiating a white/silver dial dress watch, and should be able to share some photos here later this week.b-)

Not a Rolex though, I'm afraid. Apology for that in advance.;-)


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

back home, back to Monday special.


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Owe this little fellow some serious wrist time


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Decided to stay with the black dial. There is still a chance for a white dial in the future, as the RSC can do a dial swap, but only with a full service and a little more cost.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Switch


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking great there!

Actually I was thinking to switch to black when services are due in the future... 



Luis6 said:


> Decided to stay with the black dial. There is still a chance for a white dial in the future, as the RSC can do a dial swap, but only with a full service and a little more cost.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful shots everyone. Great week fellas.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> Decided to stay with the black dial. There is still a chance for a white dial in the future, as the RSC can do a dial swap, but only with a full service and a little more cost.


I prefer the black. Looking good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

We happen to be on similar rotation I guess. I would ADD the white. Two makes perfect sense, doesn't it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## leevanfong (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Explorer 2 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunsdot (Nov 1, 2014)

My trusty 1601 today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

This one over the weekend, my first Tudor...








Currently this one








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> This one over the weekend, my first Tudor...
> View attachment 2193258
> 
> 
> ...


That Tudor is exquisite 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sea Dweller 4000 today...


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That Tudor is exquisite
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Seconded!


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

jazzbach said:


>


Beautiful ref.1680. Late '70s?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Blue Black for today


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Rollie and Pam alternately on Monday and Sunday..


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Quotron said:


> Beautiful ref.1680. Late '70s?


Thanks! 
5.6 mil. serial circa 1978.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

And it's a very fine day.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Gym


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NSA tonight 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

...apparently it is mini photo day


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a gem!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sea Dweller 4000 today...
> 
> View attachment 2194786


How are you finding it? Are you happy?


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Still this.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey fellas just sharing this..
http://www.intlwatchleague.com/showthread.php?t=909


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> Hey fellas just sharing this..
> i am giving up on WUS...


I'm happy about the thumbnail versions of some pics, this is WatchUSeek, not PoreUSeek; some of the picture sizes were getting out of hand and it impeded scrolling. I hope you don't go, this seems like an insignificant reason to do so, but ultimately it's your choice...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I had not noticed as I pretty much only use Talpatalk and never browze on a PC anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Weird about the thumbnail uploading/posting on WUS. I've encountered aggravating glitches with tapatalk across watch forums regarding quality of photos uploaded & even wrist sushi has disabled photo uploading/attaching via said app. Guess we'll see where this leads us...

This is the view now thru tapatalk on my iphone


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Both of these during the course of the day.

View attachment 2201874


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Quotron said:


> I'm happy about the thumbnail versions of some pics, this is WatchUSeek, not PoreUSeek; some of the picture sizes were getting out of hand and it impeded scrolling. I hope you don't go, this seems like an insignificant reason to do so, but ultimately it's your choice...


I enjoy the interaction aspect even though i am definitely more a pics guy(as u'd already noticed lol).i guess will just be on via tapatalk and less/not via pc


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dear Buchmann, that Tudor is simply stunning... I wish I could get one in that condition 



Buchmann69 said:


> This one over the weekend, my first Tudor...
> View attachment 2193258
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Important meetings today










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TudorTuesday  have a great day!










Traffic shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Cold today


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Single orange explorer 2 hehehe










Cesar


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Sri,
I feel very lucky to have acquired this one.
I have been on the hunt for a blue Tudor sub for quite a while now and I blame Brice (Jeep99dad) for getting this itch ;-)!
I plan on holding on to it and look forward to a nice patina, one day...



Sri said:


> Dear Buchmann, that Tudor is simply stunning... I wish I could get one in that condition


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks Sri,
> I feel very lucky to have acquired this one.
> I have been on the hunt for a blue Tudor sub for quite a while now and I blame Brice (Jeep99dad) for getting this itch ;-)!
> I plan on holding on to it and look forward to a nice patina, one day...


Glad I could help 
Did you end up getting the one from FatDerek? All serviced?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes, that's the one Brice. 
Thanks again for your input, I'm very happy I got this one! 
Now I'm looking for an appropriate bracelet, pricey and tough to find in good condition but it's fun to hunt!



Jeep99dad said:


> Glad I could help
> Did you end up getting the one from FatDerek? All serviced?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Yes, that's the one Brice.
> Thanks again for your input, I'm very happy I got this one!
> Now I'm looking for an appropriate bracelet, pricey and tough to find in good condition but it's fun to hunt!


I got a brand new original style folded link Tudor bracelet with end links for my Tudor sub last month from a UK Rolex dealer for £250.


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

Black Bay @ Walt Disney World!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes Buchmann... Brice's Tudor is just too stunning... Do not flip yours please... It's worth waiting a century for that grand patina look... )

This one today... Love this 116600


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Keep switching between the original ghost and replacement dark blue bezel insert - can't work out which I like best.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

imagwai said:


> Keep switching between the original ghost and replacement dark blue bezel insert - can't work out which I like best.
> View attachment 2205634


Ghost! No doubt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

imagwai said:


> I got a brand new original style folded link Tudor bracelet with end links for my Tudor sub last month from a UK Rolex dealer for £250.


That seems cheap. Well done 
Can u pls share the info?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Yes, that's the one Brice.
> Thanks again for your input, I'm very happy I got this one!
> Now I'm looking for an appropriate bracelet, pricey and tough to find in good condition but it's fun to hunt!


No worries man! It's awesome. I'm so happy for you. Like a new watch. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ghost! No doubt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You'd think so, and it looked great with a strap, but it can look a little washed out with the bracelet. I'll probably switch back again when my tan Heuerville strap arrives in the new year


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That seems cheap. Well done
> Can u pls share the info?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sure. Buchmann69 had already messaged me about it but happy to share what I told him...

All I did was go to a Rolex AD - it was Watches of Switzerland in the Royal Exchange in London. It was an in-person sale and they wanted to see the watch before they would order parts. They also sized and fitted it for me as the folded links are quite tricky to size. Small scratch in the process but they did warn me this might happen.

They didn't tell me model numbers but my folded link version has 7836 on the back with 358B end links. However, I was offered two bracelet options to fit my 76100 - both Tudor-branded and would fit the Submariner. One was the version I got which is the folded link version with a normal snap shut clasp for £250. The second was the more modern style bracelet - chunkier, sizeable links, and a double-clasp. I guess it's more like you'd see on a modern Rolex Submariner. However, for that they wanted £500 and there was a 6 week wait as it wasn't in stock. Prices are, I think, standard Rolex pricing.

On the one hand I'm happy I got the original part, so my watch is authentic. On the other, I can't help feeling the folded-link version is a little lightweight and rattly. But then I'm not sure I wanted to part with the extra money. So all in all, it was basically a coin flip between the two.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Christmas bash Vol 1


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)

*United flight from Denver to LAX, seat A3, view of the Rocky Mountains. Watch: Rolex Submariner 5513.







*


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another pam ceramica day..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Going to pick up something new and dressier today (non Rolex/Tudor). Will post it here later.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Really love the gmt pepsy, on the top of my wish list, next purchase for sure


I love the versatility of my GMT. Pepsi or Licorice? They both look great in my opinion.















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## samusb (Nov 11, 2014)

Just got her!


----------



## gestoecker (Apr 15, 2014)

Wearing my Explorer II, picked it up a few months ago.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Here comes the new one. Zenith elite captain moonphase grande date. Just picked it up an hour ago. Brand new at a pretty decent discount.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

This on black perlon.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub on fire


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

4000 ft above Desk level... 

Good day Gentlemen...


----------



## Rampelnik (Jan 17, 2013)

24/7 watch, always on my wrist


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Going a bit mental with the divine distractions of my old Moonwatch... Love her!!! Missed her...

Switched to this from 116600... ( Ah! Now I'm already missing my Sea Dweller... Help!!!!!)


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Pelagos, like most days.


----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> This on black perlon.


That is a really strong look. I like it a lot. I also think i like it a lot as there are no PCLs in this picture


----------



## leevanfong (Dec 4, 2011)

Just to show how a sub can go so well with jeans


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sri said:


> Going a bit mental with the divine distractions of my old Moonwatch... Love her!!! Missed her...
> 
> Switched to this from 116600... ( Ah! Now I'm already missing my Sea Dweller... Help!!!!!)


Same thing happened when I got my subc ND two months ago. My speedy has only seen my wrist maybe 5 times since.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Watchstudent said:


> That is a really strong look. I like it a lot. I also think i like it a lot as there are no PCLs in this picture


Oh, I love pcl's there is no need to be like that. Just teasing, I've got this shot just for you.







enjoy. 😜


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sri said:


> 4000 ft above Desk level...
> 
> Good day Gentlemen...
> 
> ...


This watch seems to have the same effect on most of those that buy it. I have to remind myself to change it over because people get sick of seeing mine every day on the wruw threads  .

I love it, I think it is a perfect Rolex enthusiast's watch. Glad you like it too Sri.


----------



## seraphesque (Aug 31, 2014)

latest acquisition


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Oh, I love pcl's there is no need to be like that. Just teasing, I've got this shot just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't like pcls either until I picked up these:



















Don't mind em so much any longer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

It's raining...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

I was in a rush this morning so still with this pam..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

afternoon change... but still with a ceramic case watch..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

[


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Same watch different strap.


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

114060


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExplorerThursday here. I have the 16570 on a green Heuerville leather strap today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My first watch.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> ExplorerThursday here. I have the 16570 on a green Heuerville leather strap today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the watch, but man, that strap itself is hot. Big fan, Brice.










Rocking the 14060m at work. Can barely sit still, because I am so excited...my sister and brother-in-law had their first baby, a girl, about an hour ago, back home in Buffalo. Such a beautiful day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Love the watch, but man, that strap itself is hot. Big fan, Brice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great news indeed. Congrats to them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Brice,
That heuerville in green works really really well with your polar explorer!




Jeep99dad said:


> ExplorerThursday here. I have the 16570 on a green Heuerville leather strap today.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Love the watch, but man, that strap itself is hot. Big fan, Brice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to ask, perhaps I've been out of the U.S. too long. Where did all these bracelets come from? That's three on one page! What have I missed?


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

asonstuf said:


> I have to ask, perhaps I've been out of the U.S. too long. Where did all these bracelets come from? That's three on one page! What have I missed?


Most of the online strap shops sell them, I bought mine at a market in Sydney they are made of kangaroo leather.







old shot of my wife and I.


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Most of the online strap shops sell them, I bought mine at a market in Sydney they are made of kangaroo leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, ok, thanks for explaining. You crazy kids with your fads!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On vintage NOS tropic


----------



## Mrmcgoo1964 (Sep 12, 2014)

My new present to myself cos I'm worth it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

New angle









This week end I'll finally go for a skeleton watch. Always craving for the Roger dubois double tourbillon but clearly out of reach lol

Gonna try the ml masterpiece skeleton and see if there's enough alchemy to go.. Or not


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

asonstuf said:


> I have to ask, perhaps I've been out of the U.S. too long. Where did all these bracelets come from? That's three on one page! What have I missed?


Ha! Though the strap retailer explanation above is also true, mine came from my lady picking it up in a store and saying, "I like this, you should wear it," and me saying, why not?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

My benchmark for comfort... Next pick up will have a hard time trying to match it


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Friday is for BlackShield


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Man..., I'll definitely do a dial swap when the full service is due. You and darby11 are pushing me over the edge with these white Daytona shots!



mtb2104 said:


> My benchmark for comfort... Next pick up will have a hard time trying to match it


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Man..., I'll definitely do a dial swap when the full service is due. You and darby11 are pushing me over the edge with these white Daytona shots!


Rolex will do that? They ABHOR modifications to their watches!

PS I personally like the white


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Hey Brice,
> That heuerville in green works really really well with your polar explorer!





Jeep99dad said:


> ExplorerThursday here. I have the 16570 on a green Heuerville leather strap today.


Thank you so much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

switched to this.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

cpl said:


> Rolex will do that? They ABHOR modifications to their watches!
> 
> PS I personally like the white


I heard they do... especially if your reference number does not contain dial color reference... such as 116520

for example, 116610LN and 116610LV won't be exchangeable as they are uniquely coded


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Man..., I'll definitely do a dial swap when the full service is due. You and darby11 are pushing me over the edge with these white Daytona shots!


Or get another


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Greetings from Paris airport








Coffee, Vape, and Singapore  
Last destination before going home.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Afternoon date with wife.


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

This1


----------



## Jazzham (Sep 16, 2012)

DJ turnograph


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Jazzham said:


> DJ turnograph


Don't see a lot of these on here. Very nice!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Rainy day today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

GMT on a stripey NATO:


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

On the occasion of Bond 24 launch... Keeping it with the Bond Theme... Have a nice weekend...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Greetings from Singapore


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

sorry not a Rolex today, I just can't get enough of this simple piece.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend everyone


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Still this for the weekend.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this too


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Afternoon date with wife.


Nice!
What's the name of the coffee shop or cafe? My wife would love one of those cups i find out they sell them.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

JUVENTINO619 said:


> Nice!
> What's the name of the coffee shop or cafe? My wife would love one of those cups i find out they sell them.


Glad you like it. It's called "Mr. Brown Coffee". I don't think they have branches outside Taiwan, though.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> sorry not a Rolex today, I just can't get enough of this *simple *piece.


Well, this is a way to regard it ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Trying something new here, and IMO it gives such a fresh look to my Daytona =)








Its night already here so I'll post better pics tomorrow


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend Gents...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Wabbitbugs (Dec 5, 2014)

One of my oldest!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

davvman said:


>


This one rocks. A shame, too large for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

davvman said:


> Well, this is a way to regard it ^^


I meant in an elegant way, uncomplicated and clean. It is such a beauty in the metal.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the open 6 very cool.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

My first.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Daytona on black Zulu PVD


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my JLC NSA on a DrunkArtStrap weathered canvas strap. Love this combo too. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thach said:


> My first.
> View attachment 2245354
> 
> View attachment 2245202
> ...


That's hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's hot


Thanks Brice! Quite a compliment considering your enviable collection. 
-Thach


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Simply amazing Tudor Submariner on an amazing Nato and what's that distressed khaki jacket eh? Simply smashing stuff... Good weekend Sir...



thach said:


> My first.
> View attachment 2245354
> 
> View attachment 2245202
> ...


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sri said:


> Simply amazing Tudor Submariner on an amazing Nato and what's that distressed khaki jacket eh? Simply smashing stuff... Good weekend Sir...


Really appreciate that Sri! Very old jacket that my late father left for me. He did the distressing himself back then.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Explorer 214270 on a rainy Saturday

Sent from.....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great relaxing Sunday fellas


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

thach said:


> My first.
> View attachment 2245354
> 
> View attachment 2245202
> ...


Hey Thach! There it is and it looks stunning, well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Buchmann69 said:


> Hey Thach! There it is and it looks stunning, well done!


Your 79090 really inspired me Rob. Thanks so much for taking to time to answer my questions. Appreciated!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

As promised some better pics 








Have a great Sunday


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Takin' the old Schwinn bike out for a spin


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

darby11 said:


> This one rocks. A shame, too large for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What's your wrist size, if I may ask?

d


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

davvman said:


> What's your wrist size, if I may ask?
> 
> d


I have a 6.5 ish wrist. I had the polar about a year ago and sold it shortly thereafter. I felt it was more like 44mm! I'm thinking the L2l was too much for me. Later tried the prior version which may be the best fitting rolex I've ever worn. I love the all brushed and how clean the face is.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

I see. Myself has got 7"ish. Looks big on my wrist, too. Appears bigger than my 42mm Omega SMP.
Anyway, it's ment to be a big watch. So I like it.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey Jazzbach, your No-Date Submarine's a killer... I always felt the No-Dates were so classic compared to Cyclops ones... Imagine the patina look on that!!!!!! 



jazzbach said:


>


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Happy Sunday...


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

My new SD today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

BLing said:


> Happy Sunday...


Beautiful


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sub today!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

gasspasser said:


> My new SD today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooooo cool. Huge congrats. Enjoy


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm so freaking vintage - even my teeth are yellowish 8)


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

gasspasser said:


> My new SD today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely photo, and fantastic watch. Enjoy your new piece, Congratulations.


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

The reason I'll never go for more than a sports watch - can't use one of these if the mood fits... Amazing how the dial pops after taking away all that steel!


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my JLC NSA on a DrunkArtStrap weathered canvas strap. Love this combo too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious if your JLC gets as much wrist time as your others. It doesn't seem to but maybe that's because we are on the rolex/tudor forum (although yo do post your others regularly).


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## phrede (Nov 14, 2012)

-via iPhone


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

gasspasser said:


> My new SD today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pick up! Room for this and deep sea?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

No Rolex or Tudor today, something else







 
Have a great week all


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hey Jazzbach, your No-Date Submarine's a killer... I always felt the No-Dates were so classic compared to Cyclops ones... Imagine the patina look on that!!!!!!


Thanks Sri! 
For me the no-date submariner is the best Rolex. 
But unfortunately this has a luminova dial. 








And this 5513 has the patina. 








Different looks. I love them.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Nice pick up! Room for this and deep sea?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


sold the Deepsea and Batman. I've been eyeing the SD for awhile and the wife's happy she has funds for a new purse ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week fellas


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

have a great week guys..


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

My brand new submariner.


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Hulk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BLing said:


> have a great week guys..


I have to say wow !


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

phrede said:


> -via iPhone


Very intriguing bracelet there.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

back to a Rolex after a few days off.


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

One of the best Rolexes out there... Many congratulations... I can't stop looking at mine... Cheers



gasspasser said:


> My new SD today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Finally arrived and mounted on the tudor oem endlinks & rubber strap. Very comfortable and I like the integrated look


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

gasspasser said:


> sold the Deepsea and Batman. I've been eyeing the SD for awhile and the wife's happy she has funds for a new purse


Batman? You are starting to loose credibility.... that's the one I'm not sure I Could let go and my average hold is less than a year typically

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking the work week off with my black Tudor sub 79090. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Day off today so it's time to put up the tree and stop procrastinating!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Kicking off the week with 116600... Good week Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Kicking the work week off with my black Tudor sub 79090.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


It's a stunner mate... Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> It's a stunner mate... Cheers


Thank you. I love it tho most people prefer my blue one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you. I love it tho most people prefer my blue one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Well the blue one is outright stunning, this is a little more subtle but, oh so classy and a little different to all the date subs out there, very nice indeed.

PS nothing against date subs


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Today:








Evening switch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to leave uptown to go home for the evening and to switch to the awesome JLC NSA on a weathered DrunkArtStrap canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

With my "suit and tie" watch today.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

It is SubC time..


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

rockin'ron said:


>


Cool...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day, DSSD today, have a great day.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

jazzbach said:


> Cool...


Thanks!!!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Monkey shines


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)

tell me this dial is not beautiful!!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

All set for tomorrow. Time for bed.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#ExplorerTuesday for me. Love this WWII leather Drewstrap on the 16570. 
Have a great day!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Explorer II for me on a strap I just made and put the clasp from the Black bay on it.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Can't take this off my wrist...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

997 said:


> tell me this dial is not beautiful!!


I must say it's my favourite from the Tudor / Rolex diver series I know.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> All set for tomorrow. Time for bed.


Loving that one too hehe


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> #ExplorerTuesday for me. Love this WWII leather Drewstrap on the 16570.
> Have a great day!!
> 
> 
> ...


And this one as well


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thach said:


> View attachment 2274130


Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Midnight!! Another Daytona...








With a beer


----------



## seraphesque (Aug 31, 2014)

16610 sub


----------



## samusb (Nov 11, 2014)

Shaking up the nato today!


----------



## Neily_San (Nov 12, 2011)

The latest addition to my watch family is the first foray into Rolex / Tudor :










It hadn't left my wrist since I picked it up on Saturday. I am loving it !

:-D
Neily


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Buchmann69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


I don't mind seeing that blue submariner twice.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

a bit extreme for today..


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Still 5512...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Loving this combo


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

There might be too many colors, but I quite like this combination.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh well... This is expected


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nicely done! Great acquisition. Money well spent. This new SD seems to be very popular.



mtb2104 said:


> Oh well... This is expected


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Have a good day all.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Oh well... This is expected


Great pick up, congrats

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Forgot to share this picture shot the other day... It's amazing how small and rather perfect the 116600/4000 sits next to its big brother Deepsea... Which one you fancy???


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

I just got the explorer back last week after being refinished to factory specs *gasps*. I'm very happy with the results and looks brand new to my eye!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

PharmD2B said:


> View attachment 2283354
> 
> 
> I just got the explorer back last week after being refinished to factory specs *gasps*. I'm very happy with the results and looks brand new to my eye!


Looking really good. I've got the same one on today, but with a little twist :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Forgot to share this picture shot the other day... It's amazing how small and rather perfect the 116600/4000 sits next to its big brother Deepsea... Which one you fancy???
> 
> View attachment 2283322


The small one in a wink =) 
It all comes with the size of you wrist and arm at the end of the day. ..


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another pic as I went to drop off my dry cleaning and get coffee. They are putting in the rails for the future Charlotte tramway...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

It hasn't come off the wrist since I got it this past weekend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I have the same problem here )



gasspasser said:


> It hasn't come off the wrist since I got it this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Forgot to share this picture shot the other day... It's amazing how small and rather perfect the 116600/4000 sits next to its big brother Deepsea... Which one you fancy???
> 
> View attachment 2283322


The 4000 for me by a long shot. The big ones always look great to me...then I buy them, dislike them, and flip 'em. Always happens, and I have learned some expensive lessons that way! Love the ceramic SD tho. Beautiful piece.

Hulk for me today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Oh well... This is expected


Beautiful  Huge congrats. Excellent choice! Enjoy


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## mondo74 (Aug 29, 2014)

It's been de-stickered for less than 5 minutes. Ahhhhhhhhh...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

mondo74 said:


> It's been de-stickered for less than 5 minutes. Ahhhhhhhhh...


Congrats on the pickup! I love GMTs generally, but that one is particularly beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

I am jealous guys because here in Greece has economic crisis and I never save money for rolex...  I am 27 and half years old and I am electrician engineer... my salary is more or less 900€ per month... pffff


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to go home and no work til Monday  Starting this mini vaca with the NSA on DrunkArtStrap weathered canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Turning cold...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Fastrider for today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Checking my messy garden, needs few hours over the weekend to make it nice... 
Daytona again today.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cyclops reflections within reflections...


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chilling home after a loaded day, still on that.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

THG said:


>


I was wondering if you'd know where to find some Tudor BB nylon strap in different colours? 
Thank you


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yung (Nov 28, 2014)

batman1345 said:


> I am jealous guys because here in Greece has economic crisis and I never save money for rolex...  I am 27 and half years old and I am electrician engineer... my salary is more or less 900€ per month... pffff


Damn that doesn't sound great. Still you have a speedmaster.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

alex79 said:


> I was wondering if you'd know where to find some Tudor BB nylon strap in different colours?
> Thank you


Hey buddy, if you are referring to the original OEM tudor fabric straps, only the black one is available for the original red. The one in blue tones comes with the new black bay. Other models like the chrono, ducatti, ranger (I especially like that camo one) also come with fabric straps but unless you get to buy it from someone on the sales forums or have someone that owns these models buy them for you, ADs won't sell them unless you own the specific watch model. 
Which is why I lucked out gettin my oem endlinks from my AD and buying, off the sales forums, the pelagos rubber. All these watches have 22mm lug width btw. Good luck


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

THG said:


> Hey buddy, if you are referring to the original OEM tudor fabric straps, only the black one is available for the original red. The one in blue tones comes with the new black bay. Other models like the chrono, ducatti, ranger (I especially like that camo one) also come with fabric straps but unless you get to buy it from someone on the sales forums or have someone that owns these models buy them for you, ADs won't sell them unless you own the specific watch model.
> Which is why I lucked out gettin my oem endlinks from my AD and buying, off the sales forums, the pelagos rubber. All these watches have 22mm width btw. Good luck


Yeah that's what I was afraid of :/ 
Kind of hard to get those genuine straps, the thing is that the quality is much nicer than the third party straps ( for nato / Zulu ) . leather strap we can find really good stuffs but textile is just so confortable to wear ! Yet it's easy to swap to other strap without bothering the springbars. 
Thanks for your feedback mate


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

batman1345 said:


> I am jealous guys because here in Greece has economic crisis and I never save money for rolex...  I am 27 and half years old and I am electrician engineer... my salary is more or less 900€ per month... pffff


I'd say most of us been there, I am 35 and could afford my first decent watch when I was 32 

Don't worry it's all about " time"

Cheers


----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

Vintage Rolex today!


----------



## Vovan (Nov 2, 2014)

You COULD find someone with a model that comes with a strap that you want and ask them to get your a replacement strap for you through the AD 



alex79 said:


> Yeah that's what I was afraid of :/
> Kind of hard to get those genuine straps, the thing is that the quality is much nicer than the third party straps ( for nato / Zulu ) . leather strap we can find really good stuffs but textile is just so confortable to wear ! Yet it's easy to swap to other strap without bothering the springbars.
> Thanks for your feedback mate


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

12 hours later.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Divine Dweller... Have a nice day...


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Black on Blue. I think it works fine?


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just got my clover strap on for my black bay


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

ready for weekend...


----------



## leevanfong (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF after a lousy week :/ 
No Rolex or Tudor today but still worth sharing.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

The first minute wrist shot of my polar16570. Got it three weeks ago. Sent to RSC for a full service. Just collected it this morning. Loving it！


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Tudor on Gunny.
Only picture I have of this combo so far but really looking forward to some wrist time with it. And to take some proper photos!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Back to 5513.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

jazzbach said:


> Back to 5513.


G R A I L

Beautiful.


----------



## sickened1 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

thach said:


> G R A I L
> 
> Beautiful.


Thanks!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

it's gmt time for some tasty chips.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Technically my second acquisition today. Could be a surprise to some of you guys, especially mtb2104, darby11, MickCollins1916 and jazzbach, to name a few.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Technically my second acquisition today. Could be a surprise to some of you guys, especially mtb2104, darby11, MickCollins1916 and jazzbach, to name a few.


This is a wonderful addition congratulations.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a blackout concept nato


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

From the very scared land of Watch Makers... 
World's greatest airport, to me, full of Watch ads everywhere... My ultimate Temple City of Horological Magic!!!

Beautiful day in Geneve...

First World "Plus" baggage claim with proper Watch and Swiss Banking Ads... What else!!!

























































And guess What??? No Rolex ads... So I post some now )























Good day Gents...


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

GMT today:


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Technically my second acquisition today. Could be a surprise to some of you guys, especially mtb2104, darby11, MickCollins1916 and jazzbach, to name a few.


Congrats! 
White and white... Beautiful faces.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> The first minute wrist shot of my polar16570. Got it three weeks ago. Sent to RSC for a full service. Just collected it this morning. Loving it！


Congrats! Probably the most comfy rolex I ever owned.

Does this mean keep the black Daytona - or are you still yearning for the white.

Uh, DUH. I read these out of order - so that settles it! I think you will prefer the white. I doubted myself too for a little on the black and went back a few times to look at the black. The white is just so crisp. You will love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

jazzbach said:


> Back to 5513.


This makes me drool for vintage and I'm a modern guy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HiPo (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sub Friday, HAGWE!!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> From the very scared land of Watch Makers...
> World's greatest airport, to me, full of Watch ads everywhere... My ultimate Temple City of Horological Magic!!!
> 
> Beautiful day in Geneve...
> ...


Soyez le bienvenu!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> This is a wonderful addition congratulations.


Actually, this one is a replacement rather than an addition.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Technically my second acquisition today. Could be a surprise to some of you guys, especially mtb2104, darby11, MickCollins1916 and jazzbach, to name a few.


Huge congrats!

Did you get it in Taipei or else where?

When I went to get the SD, there wasn't any stock for Daytona I think.

Now you have the best of both worlds, and can switch them based on your mood! 

Well done sir!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Huge congrats!
> 
> Did you get it in Taipei or else where?
> 
> ...


A local watch forum member had a white SS Daytona up for sale, and I asked about the possibility of swapping my black one for his white one. To my surprise, he took the offer without any hesitation! So we met this afternoon, and are now both happy owners of a "new" SS Daytona.:-d


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> A local watch forum member had a white SS Daytona up for sale, and I asked about the possibility of swapping my black one for his white one. To my surprise, he took the offer without any hesitation! So we met this afternoon, and are now both happy owners of a "new" SS Daytona.:-d


How do you guys keep your watch looking almost like new without stickers?

That's a very new looking piece you got there.. congrats again!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB for now ￼


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> How do you guys keep your watch looking almost like new without stickers?
> 
> That's a very new looking piece you got there.. congrats again!


Perhaps with care and also involved in some rotation so the watches are worn not everyday... Plus spa when required, I guess that's why the watches mostly are pretty and fit!  
Daytona bought in 1992 by my dad, and on my wrist for few years now.








Out from RSC a month ago, looks like new..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> Tudor on Gunny.
> Only picture I have of this combo so far but really looking forward to some wrist time with it. And to take some proper photos!
> View attachment 2298322


Good good taste for watches. Really!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Technically my second acquisition today. Could be a surprise to some of you guys, especially mtb2104, darby11, MickCollins1916 and jazzbach, to name a few.


What was the first one please? 
Can't be better than that second one


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

HiPo said:


>


Ok this is the kind of pic that's gonna push me over the edge and f up my plans 
Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Love all the white Daytona's guys, congratulations and keep them coming! 

For me the Sub today!


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

It's Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Root beer on nato today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orastraps (May 19, 2011)

green on green today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Nice strap, then again this watch would make any strap look good😄.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Extended Reporting from Geneve...

This bar in Kempinski overlooking Lake Geneva is class...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Tudor sub 79090 on a Heuerville strap for Christmas shopping this afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Good good taste for watches. Really!


Well thanks!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Kid at heart.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sri said:


> Extended Reporting from Geneve...
> This bar in Kempinski overlooking Lake Geneva is class...


And so are your photos, as usual.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

alex79 said:


> What was the first one please?
> Can't be better than that second one


Here you go.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ok this is the kind of pic that's gonna push me over the edge and f up my plans
> Beautiful
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sir,
As someone who has been through this and just luckily recovered, I totally understand your feeling and strongly suggest you to take action soon. Judging from the potentially strong wording in your sentence, your symptom would only become more serious, and possibly could only be cured by a full dose of SS white Daytona...;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExpII 16570 on a WWII Belgian rifle sling leather 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Coffee before Xmas preparation








 
Have a nice weekend


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> ExpII 16570 on a WWII Belgian rifle sling leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet strap. Looks great

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

With the 16570 all day yesterday. Got to be with this one today.


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

rainy SoCal weather.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful weather in HK. Great weekend fellas


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

New Tudor Style, black dial 40mm, silver 38mm...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneer (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepest blue.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rampelnik (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


>


That's so sick. Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Rolex/Tudor free-day continues.. hehehe :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be alternating two faves during the day today. 
Tudor sub 79090 on a green Heureville strap and
Rolex ExplorerII 16570 on WWII Belgian leather DrewStrap. 
Have a great Saturday. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 2312306
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


Hot. 
Crazy how it looks brand new 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hot.
> Crazy how it looks brand new
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks man. After admiring yours for so long I'm real happy I got this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well I switched to the blue sub 79090 on Heuerville green leather from the UK. Feeling blue today  Enjoy the weekend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pepsi today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

(Please pardon an accidental duplicate post.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

All the Tudors you guys have are hot! I think Tudor is heading toward a bright future. Re-branding itself in a modern way while retaining the history.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wearing the 116520 while taking pictures of the 16570.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Fresh from the AD this morning. A little early Christmas gift to myself to celebrate a couple milestones this year!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

johneh said:


> Fresh from the AD this morning. A little early Christmas gift to myself to celebrate a couple milestones this year!


Nice pickup! Love the no date look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Relaxed weekend in Chamonix, Mont-Blanc, France


----------



## Vovan (Nov 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> Relaxed weekend in Chamonix, Mont-Blanc, France


This view is amazing!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sri said:


> Relaxed weekend in Chamonix, Mont-Blanc, France


I love the Mer De Glace. Gosh!! I LOVE Chamonix. My wife and I were there this last year and it is truly one of my favorite places on earth


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii tonite


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday to all


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Nice pickup! Love the no date look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful Sri  Thanks for sharing. Wow


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

... And later for leisure


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

*To MickCollins1916:

I believe we have three watches in common now.*


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> *To MickCollins1916:
> 
> I believe we have three watches in common now.*
> 
> View attachment 2317330


Correct...and if you don't mind me saying so, you, my friend, have fantastic taste!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 2312306


New Grail! Don't forget about this lowly Californian if you ever decide to part ways with this sweetness, Rob! 

Sincerely, 
Thach


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow great watches guys!
Sub for me!


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow. Serious Grail here. I have dreams about this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Shopping with in-law


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, only had it for three days, and my wife took it over 10 minutes ago. It's now on her wrist.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> I love the Mer De Glace. Gosh!! I LOVE Chamonix. My wife and I were there this last year and it is truly one of my favorite places on earth


Hi Jason, that's an amazing picture you posted... Chamonix is a dream... You just cannot have enough of certain things in life... Good weekend


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'll be wearing this. Gonna be a long day. Headed to the linc to conquer the cowboys tonight. Hopefully we get the good version of the sanchise.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sri said:


> Hi Jason, that's an amazing picture you posted... Chamonix is a dream... You just cannot have enough of certain things in life... Good weekend


These are two of my favorite pictures that I took while I was there. I just thought the Hotel at Mer de Glace was such a photogenic opportunity.



















Chamonix from up on the Aiguille du Midi


----------



## amygdala (Apr 8, 2014)

My 1 day old baby. Plastic and all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

batman for sunday


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> I'll be wearing this. Gonna be a long day. Headed to the linc to conquer the cowboys tonight. Hopefully we get the good version of the sanchise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the GMT...and is it not sad and pitiful that I have contemplated how much better my beloved Buffalo Bills' record might be with the Sanchize under center, given our QB issues?

Exploring today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Love the GMT...and is it not sad and pitiful that I have contemplated how much better my beloved Buffalo Bills' record might be with the Sanchize under center, given our QB issues?
> 
> Exploring today.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't put all your eggs with mr feel the pressure / happy feet. He's probably available next year for you. I think the qb of the birds' future is not yet on the roster. But we sure do overachieve with our less than optimal qbs. We have the coach to thank for that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Drank a little too much last night at a Christmas party and had to sleep in this morning and now I'm enjoying a big cup of coffee outside. It's a beautiful day here in Charlotte. 
I'm still wearing the black 79090 I had on last night at the party 
Have a great Sunday. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

darby11 said:


> I'll be wearing this. Gonna be a long day. Headed to the linc to conquer the cowboys tonight. Hopefully we get the good version of the sanchise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's go Eagles. I opted to go to the Seahawks game last weekend (unfortunately). Almost bought tickets for tonight anyway.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

progman2000 said:


> Let's go Eagles. I opted to go to the Seahawks game last weekend (unfortunately). Almost bought tickets for tonight anyway.


The bounce back vs. revenge - should be good. I have no doubt romo will show up so - that's a good thing

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Drank a little too much last night at a Christmas party and had to sleep in this morning and now I'm enjoying a big cup of coffee outside. It's a beautiful day here in Charlotte.
> I'm still wearing the black 79090 I had on last night at the party
> Have a great Sunday.
> B
> ...


Looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


Thanks buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going to see my Gd son ️Ryker and then quick dinner with the JLC NSA still on the same canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Back to my Monday favourite.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

The fact that my wife has taken over my 16570 means that I will spend more time with my only white dial Rolex.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> The fact that my wife has taken over my 16570 means that I will spend more time with my only white dial Rolex.
> View attachment 2323954


Love your pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

the gig said:


>


Fantastic crystal.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

thach said:


> View attachment 2319722
> 
> View attachment 2319738


Nice strap!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Go to work with 1680.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week fellas


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

blackshield ceramic to start the week..


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Heading back to office due to stupid VPN issue... Oh well


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

1968 Semi Pointed Crown Guard


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow. Love that Tudor Rose!


linesiders said:


> 1968 Semi Pointed Crown Guard
> 
> View attachment 2325834


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Buchmann69 said:


> Wow. Love that Tudor Rose!


Agreed! That's a beauty.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

jazzbach said:


> Nice strap!


Thank you sir! An old eBay pickup for a princely sum of $30.


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Wow. Love that Tudor Rose!





thach said:


> Agreed! That's a beauty.


Thank you, sirs!

It was an instant favorite when it came in a few months back.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

linesiders said:


> 1968 Semi Pointed Crown Guard
> 
> View attachment 2325834
> 
> ...


Oh...Stunning one. 
Amazing patina and skeleton hands. 
Never seen such a beautiful Tudor Submariner.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

linesiders said:


> 1968 Semi Pointed Crown Guard
> 
> View attachment 2325834
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Traveling again today with my GMT-Master II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monday blues with the blue Tudor sub 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## COOKS (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

I got more


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good week Gents... 2500D for me


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

No Rolex/Tudor today.. PAM049 on Horween shell cordovan..









The smaller (for PAM) dial suits my 6.5 inch wrist better..I think..


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

First day in the office in almost a year and a half. I was kinda blue.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

997 said:


> tell me this dial is not beautiful!!


Its not beautiful........

But that would be a lie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

BLing said:


> blackshield ceramic to start the week..


Stunning congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Fulfillment, happiness. A photo like this makes my "Day".


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Batman today...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you..



cfw said:


> Stunning congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

People say the SD wears smaller...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> People say the SD wears smaller...


Smaller than what?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Daytona seems to wear the smallest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Smaller than what?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


than sub usually


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> than sub usually


I think it looks noticeably beefier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes indeed... but the shorter lug to lug will bring a more comfortable feel on the wrist 

And interestingly, the distance between springbar to watch case is shorter too... making nato switch a challenge if the strap is thick



Jeep99dad said:


> I think it looks noticeably beefier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with the people of Sydney and Australia.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with the people of Sydney and Australia.


Thank you


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This one.


----------



## danyvw (Nov 24, 2014)

Bought it yesterday. I love this beauty.


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

GMT-Master II in NYC today. Plan to spend the day exploring the watch boutiques on 5th Avenue and Madison Avenue!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Layers


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Open 6 day!










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Jschneiter (Dec 17, 2014)

I have been wearing my Rolex Air King every day since 1968.. I got for my HS graduation. My parents purchased it at Tiffanys and it has the Tiffany logo on the face.. I know Rolex lulled their brand from Tiffanys in the 70's.. so that makes my watch really unique.. I think.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

16753 on canvas today. New strap and it's comfortable, so I think I am a fan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

So In general I don't post non rolex watches here on the best forum on wus. But I'm pretty happy with my latest so I thought I would share it here. It's one of my first big boy watches. Super initial impressions. I had it on today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Wind blows cold.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to the fastrider..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> So In general I don't post non rolex watches here on the best forum on wus. But I'm pretty happy with my latest so I thought I would share it here. It's one of my first big boy watches. Super initial impressions. I had it on today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That's an awesome landing. I love it. That dial.....  congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Regimental NATO gift from a fellow WUS'er:


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

Great to be able to post here (again).

About to leave the southern hemisphere for a few cold weeks in Europe, so the only intelligent thing to do is to hang out by the pool and on the beach to cherish a few rays of sun before it's all about to get grey.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I modified the Zulu strap to 3 buckles instead of 5 so it fits better on my wrist =) 
Illustration


----------



## daghoi (Nov 5, 2009)

1603, new to me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great hump day 

I'm starting the day with the Rolex polar ExpII 16570 back on its bracelet. I had forgotten how comfortable it is 

B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm on the Polar express too















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I just love this Dweller so much... Good day Gents...


----------



## seraphesque (Aug 31, 2014)

Submariner Wednesday


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Still in NYC with my GMT-Master II


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That hump day pub shot... Why not!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 2353082


Haven't seen your fantastic photos here for some time. This one is just as good. Those lovely cuff links! From Thamesbury?

BTW, I do follow you on instagram.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Blue 79090 sub tonight and on bracelet for the first time ever  Love it even more now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

subc time


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 2353082


Red Sub?


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Taking the family out


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB oh Damn I love that BB that BB is pure beauty! 









Good day folks, it's soon Xmas holidays


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Blue 79090 sub tonight and on bracelet for the first time ever  Love it even more now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it was made for that bracelet!

I love the look on a strap, but somehow the bracelet just seems to complete that guy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Red Sub?


Yes - 1680 mkIV dial.











Luis6 said:


> Haven't seen your fantastic photos here for some time. This one is just as good. Those lovely cuff links! From Thamesbury?
> 
> BTW, I do follow you on instagram.


Thanks.  The cufflinks are from a Norwegian girl having a little workshop for "steampunk" stuff made from watch parts: https://epla.no/shops/smykkehula/steampunk-mansjettknapper-og-slipsnale/


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mrallen13 said:


> Looks like it was made for that bracelet!
> 
> I love the look on a strap, but somehow the bracelet just seems to complete that guy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you. I do agree much to my surprise


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Decided to keep my blue 79090 on today, I really like the bracelet on it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> Yes - 1680 mkIV dial.
> 
> View attachment 2355594
> 
> ...


Huge congrats!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It's the Pelagos Today...*


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay today on a new nato... Understated, beautiful yet...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi, to be honest it looks so complete with that bracelet on... A stunner of a vintage Tudor... Good day



Jeep99dad said:


> Decided to keep my blue 79090 on today, I really like the bracelet on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

My only:


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Decided to keep my blue 79090 on today


I am looking for a blue 79090 sometimes - and your image keep the momentum in the search. 



jazzbach said:


> Huge congrats!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Switched to this...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Loking real good there Thac!!! I'm going to wear mine tomorrow.



thach said:


> View attachment 2353170





thach said:


> My only:
> View attachment 2360898


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

The bracelet looks so good on the blue tudor sub, it's my favorite combo right now. I'm eagerly awaiting arrival of a dark blue leather one piece strap from bas & loakes, we'll see how that one works out with the blue tudor...:think:



Jeep99dad said:


> Decided to keep my blue 79090 on today, I really like the bracelet on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Beautiful as always. What colour is the dial? Sometimes it looks black.



Jeep99dad said:


> Decided to keep my blue 79090 on today, I really like the bracelet on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cpl said:


> Beautiful as always. What colour is the dial? Sometimes it looks black.


Thank you. This one is the blue one but I also have the black model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Tudor for friday..


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you. This one is the blue one but I also have the black model
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Looks amazing!

I'm sure you've answered this question a dozen times or more already, but what years are your two 79090s?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

68 Won't come off the wrist


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

linesiders said:


> 68 Won't come off the wrist
> View attachment 2365554


My 1970 says hello brother!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

This one.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still this


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Weekend soon


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Those two you both have there are simply OUTSTANDING Gentlemen...



jazzbach said:


> My 1970 says hello brother!


----------



## isaactanjs (Jan 29, 2012)

Weekends are here!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JUVENTINO619 said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> I'm sure you've answered this question a dozen times or more already, but what years are your two 79090s?


Thanks. 
Blue is 1992 and black is 1995 based on serial. Black is in better shape, runs perfectly and keeps great time. It's been serviced and has box and papers.

I'm about to sell knew as I can't justify keeping both 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Nothing certain lighting that's what's on my wrist and I can't get a great shot with my mobile camera. 
This BB is stunning, I haven't found yet something to complain about


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

BP today. HAGWE!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Enjoying macro fun.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Lagunatic and his Rolex TT Submariner-Date. Photos shot 12/19/2014.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Celebrating Friday.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Crimbo times... Happy Holidays


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Loevhagen said:


> Celebrating Friday.
> 
> View attachment 2373530


That Red looks to be top-shelf. Congrats on owning such a beauty :-!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

On a walk earlier today with my 7 year old daughter and our 12 year old German Shorthair. Life is good. Have a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Good moaning from bangkok.

Such a nice view. Of Christmas tree obviously!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just got the stealth Cosmograph daytona, light weight lol









Enjoy the holidays folks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

But seriously for tonight


----------



## Komerad (May 14, 2013)

Instagram


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Taking off the Tudor as I finally got my 6105 back from the spa!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hanging with hulk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

no rolex or tudor for saturday..


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Ranger on Gunny Caitlin 2, leather bund from strapecode...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Moonwatch after ages... Missed this beauty


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

Layering in Seattle!


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Have a nice weekend gents!


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Oxford Steet? Man I missed the UK so much... Spent five years studying there. your photos make me nostalgic!



Sri said:


> Moonwatch after ages... Missed this beauty
> 
> View attachment 2380929


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Festive colours.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Wishing everyone a very merry Christmas and a wonderful new year










Sent from my tablet by Jelliottz cat with 28 toes.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Started the day with the GMT and switched to this tonight.















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this guy


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner Ultimate Feast


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday to all


----------



## sixfignig (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I can imagine why you miss it so much  It's Regent Street and Green Park in the pix...



Luis6 said:


> Oxford Steet? Man I missed the UK so much... Spent five years studying there. your photos make my nostalgic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

blue-black for sunday


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

No Rolex today!


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sea-Dweller today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Me too










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Leisure today. Hope you guys don't mind  Purple Frogman. Happy Monday fellas


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

BLing said:


> blue-black for sunday


Very nice


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

ceramic Monday..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

Snowflake Today









Sweet Omega 


solesman said:


> No Rolex today!


----------



## leevanfong (Dec 4, 2011)

16523


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Enjoying winter Sun.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

linesiders said:


> Snowflake Today
> 
> View attachment 2391665
> 
> ...


Thank you! That snowflake is a beauty too


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Same here 












Luis6 said:


> Enjoying winter Sun.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## DennisJ (Aug 18, 2013)

This time of the year calls for a Sub, infact that is true for most times of the year


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Happy hollydays


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

BLNR..


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Getting warmer today.


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

it is still pool time in Florida


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## profzhu (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a few at work today


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

No Rolex or Tudor today, I'll get to it tomorrow . 
Wanted to enjoy the ML one more time until work will restart in January 5


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Komerad (May 14, 2013)

My first Rolex. 









Instagram


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. I'm keeping the Tudor blue 79090 on bracelet and wearing it again this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

^^what a beautiful Tudor mate^^
Loving my 5513 on a tropic. I feel like I'm in a 70's time warp.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## falcons2121 (Jul 29, 2011)

Just picked this up from the Rolex boutique in Richmond Hill, Ontario. Loving it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

New Daytona! Woo!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Busy day ahead. Wish you all a Merry Christmas. Enjoy the time with family and friends.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NickinNYC said:


> New Daytona! Woo!
> 
> View attachment 2408193


Wow. Quite the arrival right before Xmas . Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcons2121 said:


> Just picked this up from the Rolex boutique in Richmond Hill, Ontario. Loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Love that watch. Best one-watch watch  I'll own another and keep it ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rusty427 said:


> ^^what a beautiful Tudor mate^^
> Loving my 5513 on a tropic. I feel like I'm in a 70's time warp.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. And i lust after your 5513 which is on my 2015 list 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

16220 for today...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great weather today! 

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Old Sub at the station with my son.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Daytona


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Look what I just found minutes ago. An vintage oysterquartz datejust.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

In between my Ranger. Hope you like it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> Look what I just found minutes ago. An vintage oysterquartz datejust.


Lovely vintage Rolex Luis. Very nice


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

This one, for the very first time...


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

GMT today:









Happy Christmas!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Crummy pic, but flyin this Xmas eve. Happy holidays!


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

Back on the bracelet for a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Same again today (no double post though hopefully)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dastick (Oct 6, 2013)

http://


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe I'll wear a red shirt with it tomorrow .


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Christmas


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

My favorite combo.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Merry Christmas 2014


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas guys..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Took this on our vacation. Dig the fancy hotel room carpet. Merry Christmas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sub along with the thing that makes the holidays tolerable


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Explorer on Christmas eve








And Blancpain Christmas day








Merry Christmas my friends


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have a great one all!


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy Christmas!


----------



## Danny4 (Sep 13, 2014)

5513


----------



## Neily_San (Nov 12, 2011)

Velvet smoking jacket and heritage Black Bay ( amongst others ) ...










Merry Xmas

Neily


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone..









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waltsnoop (May 5, 2014)

Waking up to a Christmas morning with kids screaming in joy.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merry Xmas All...


----------



## ppaull (Mar 8, 2013)

Merry Christmas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy Holidays To All


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)

mr_october said:


> Happy Holidays To All


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

WOW, ice blue Day-Date.:-!



mr_october said:


> Happy Holidays To All
> View attachment 2420761


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

I believe this was originally a silver dial. I love how it faded naturally to this champagne like color with gradient. It's also a sunburst dial. The reflection and change of appearance is marvelous, but so hard to capture with a smartphone. I'll try to take better pics with a camera.


----------



## COOKS (Dec 11, 2014)

Tudor BB on G10 NATO


----------



## Coolhand68 (Feb 14, 2007)

This today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The 2 today


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks great COOKS...really shows the true deep/rich color of the bezel.



COOKS said:


> Tudor BB on G10 NATO
> 
> View attachment 2422033


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB here


----------



## jxavier (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## COOKS (Dec 11, 2014)

GregBe said:


> Looks great COOKS...really shows the true deep/rich color of the bezel.


thank you. its really comfortable too.till now i ve mostly used leather and steel bracelets, and i have to say these g10's are really easy on the wrists


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*And it's back on the wrist again,....and again....and again!*


----------



## Davidoff (Oct 26, 2008)

Explorer in its natural habitat


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend fellas


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

5513, back on it's Bracelet.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

1120 just finished breakfast ￼ 
Happy week-end guys


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

longstride said:


> 5513, back on it's Bracelet.
> View attachment 2429473


Fantastic. So want a 5513

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry Bon Rolex content but this beauty just landed today and wanted to share with you. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry about the bezel alignment. I was timing chicken wing grilling this evening...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry Bon Rolex content but this beauty just landed today and wanted to share with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty! Is it your first Panerai?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> What a beauty! Is it your first Panerai?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember that there used to be a titanium 176. Don't know if it's still in Brice's collection.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> What a beauty! Is it your first Panerai?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. 
Not my first. I've owned in this order
177
243
000
243 
176 
And now this 112

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Bad news and good news, guys.

1. Bad news: Had my recently acquired Oysterquartz authenticated by the RSC, but was recommended a full servie which would cost half of the purchasing price! So I returned it to the watch store, and got a full refund.

2. Good news: Spotted a NOS limited edition IWC "tribute to calypso" Aquatimer "Cousteau" Diver. I always like the color combination of blue and yellow, so this watch immediately caught my attention. To my surprise, the 44mm case fits my wrist nicely, thanks to the lug shape and the soft rubber strap. So, here you go:

















Normally I only wear watches under 40mm, but for casual and sportier watches I can go bigger, as in the case of this IWC and my (or my wife's?) PAM 111.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspollmann (Jan 21, 2013)

1966 Rolex Oysterdate issued for the independence of Kuwait.


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

New purchase today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsroppsa (Jan 5, 2013)

I love how versatile each of these are. Guess the sub wins out today for some valuable wrist time!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Tudor Deep Sea









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you.
> Not my first. I've owned in this order
> 177
> 243
> ...


Now that's what I call prolific! My 165 says hi.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

Still on my Swiss holiday, shopping and eating too much, with this on


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

BP today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratulations! It's a great watch! 


sjgreen said:


> New purchase today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Impromptu Charlotte mini GTG
With Pam 195 and 112, IWC Top Gun, Rolex DJ & expII & Hulk, Tudor, Cartier...

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

My wife sporting an older Datejust that's in the family.


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Going out tonight with some friends who I talked into buying the white and black explorer ii


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


>


Looks fantastic, Hop |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Continue enjoing the holidays. My first Frogman back xmas 2012 and I still love the purple colour theme  Great Sunday ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hanging out with the new owners


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Enjoying a warm and sunny winter day at Hershey Park with my kids..it was sunny with a high of low 50s...a perfect day to be outside..


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

The Explorer at Darling Harbour, Sydney


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Out and about with the family


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

I've seen quite a few of your recent photos taken in Taipei. So is this one. You moved back or just on holiday? Let's meet up someday.



mtb2104 said:


> Out and about with the family


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> I've seen quite a few of your recent photos taken in Taipei. So is this one. You moved back or just on holiday? Let's meet up someday.


Was supposed to be back for a break... But tons of meetings were arranged before Christmas and wasn't able to really spend time with the family. Yes we should meet up.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Wifey just discovered I have this D-Blue beauty. Went 4 months undetected. A new paint job in the bathroom seems a fair trade. Done.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> Wifey just discovered I have this D-Blue beauty. Went 4 months undetected. A new paint job in the bathroom seems a fair trade. Done.


Lol - sounds fair

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

rockmastermike said:


> Looks fantastic, Hop |>


Thanks bro!


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

My anonymous DJ.








Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

jsj11 said:


> View attachment 2438857
> 
> 
> View attachment 2438865
> ...


Could I ask where you are getting these straps?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekstart fellas


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


>


Glad to have it back, aren't you!? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

extreme Sunday..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Today this while sunbathing in my garden. 









I've ordered few new straps that should arrive in the next days 

Cheers


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Two days on the run in Sydney


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

tudor time..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

rockin'ron said:


>


Stunning combo you have


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltsnoop (May 5, 2014)

Love this 4000


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

BLNR Today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

These two... Love them...


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

Again, today.








Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Finally pulled this trigger on this guy


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

alex79 said:


> Stunning combo you have


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

progman2000 said:


> Finally pulled this trigger on this guy


Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## falcons2121 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

progman2000 said:


> Finally pulled this trigger on this guy


Congrats it's a great watch!

Picked up a new Tudor this afternoon. Just a quick and dirty shot for now, I'll take some better ones after. Wasn't planning on getting the bracelet as I didn't care for the straight end link in pictures but to be honest it doesn't look as bad in person. Well, the real reason I got it is because they didn't have either of the leather strap options in stock and I basically got a free upgrade to this one. Regardless, I just took the bracelet off and the came fabric strap on for now, which is where my real interest lay. I was sort of looking forward to trying the bund strap as I've never had one, but it is what it is and asides from the novelty of trying it once I'd probably never use it.







I will say I wish the fabric straps that came with the Heritage Chronos were as good of quality as this. Night and day difference.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

BLNR time..


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Gorgeous winter sun


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Glad to have it back, aren't you!?


Oh yes. Balance has been restored to my world.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Back to the BB and that might stay on my wrist until next year Hehe


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Baby it's cold outside. Perfect for the polar.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Untouched Lugs of the 5513


----------



## Mr. Charles (Dec 6, 2014)

Rolex Submariner NoDate - 114060 -


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Back on the SubC ND for the last few days of work in 2014..


----------



## incandescent (Dec 30, 2014)

Loving my new Tudor Heritage Ranger.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sea Dwelling... Good Day Gents


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Keep the subs coming


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok! Keep the subs coming!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

No subs here. Actually not even a Rolex this afternoon!

started the day with the Ranger then postman provoked my mid afternoon swap..


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

M


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great day fellas


----------



## Loafer28 (Feb 8, 2013)

GMT Master II


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Happy new year guys


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enjoy the last day of 2014 and have good times tonight =) 
Am lucky to receive a package on the last day with 2 straps... En image









Cheers for NYE guys !

The mod 369 have nothing of a high end piece but it looks really cool.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

back to my favourite for new years eve.


----------



## jegga (Nov 14, 2012)

chasecj7 said:


> Happy new year guys
> View attachment 2466178


Need more of these in this thread. Wearing mine (no pic right now, sorry) for the last day of 2014 and into 2015!

Happy New Year to all of you WUS and your families!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Last day


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

happy new year WUSers!


----------



## dark_divine1218 (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy new year guys!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## COOKS (Dec 11, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay on dark brown leather nato.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

matte dial


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Happy New Year, guys!


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

A no nonsense New Year's Eve.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

16220 for the last day of the year...on page 666 of this thread...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wish you all a bright, peaceful and fruitful new year!😃 8, which means prosperity, is an auspicious number in the culturally Chinese world. And I believe everybody would not mind a bit (or a lot) of gold.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Kick off the new year with my favorite Sub.


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy New Year Guys. 116610LN.


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

67 7928


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy new year guys from Greece!! I wish a Rolex sub... 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Best wishes from jakarta guys. 
I find it difficult to get off the bed today, I don't know why lol 









Happy new year


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

A Happy New Year to one and all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

First decent meal with the family on the first day of 2015. 

Have a great year ahead to all! 










And a fish from my 2year old


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Happy New Year from Jakarta...wish good health and happiness to everyone. 









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy New Year. May all youre dreams and wishes for 2015 come true.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

HAPPY 2015 TO EVERYONE!

went with a unique combo today


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

Catch and Release I'm afraid


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy New Year from my Rolex family to yours


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Good morning fellas


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Happy New Year 2015..


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## surf4hours (Feb 17, 2007)

DJ is borrowed from my father-in-law, but the photo is mine


----------



## waltsnoop (May 5, 2014)

my go-to watch these days


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Air, land and sea troops on duty for a group shot.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Happy new year. Back to work, what, a Friday

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

mr_october said:


> Happy New Year from my Rolex family to yours
> View attachment 2481890


Great collection! I'd be interested to hear how you rotate or which of these do you gravitate more to than the others and why. Thanks!


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> 16220 for the last day of the year...on page 666 of this thread...


I love the engine turned bezel. What year is this as I was convinced for some reason they all had drilled lugs? I'm probably mistaken.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

asonstuf said:


> I love the engine turned bezel. What year is this as I was convinced for some reason they all had drilled lugs? I'm probably mistaken.


Thanks. It's A serial so that puts it around 1999.


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> Thanks. It's A serial so that puts it around 1999.


Makes sense. When did they stop with that bezel? Do you know? Or anyone else know?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Friday! Really wishing I could have stayed home in bed this morning. 
TGIF! Blue Tudor sub 79090 at the office for what will hopefully be a shorter day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

My GMT Master-II for a warm sunny day.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This one... This one is bloody addictive I say...


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This new guy 









Happy New Year to all of you gents

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Enjoying winter morning sunshine.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman as the starter  Rolex later this evening  Happy weekend gents


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Couldn't resist to wear the Daytona again.









And I found this leather quite nice, perhaps next week will post some wrist shots with it ^^










From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

This shiny bugger today


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

traf said:


> This new guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! Your sub will be getting nervous now Traf!! :-d


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

it's a fun weekend...have a great one gents









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

solesman said:


> Oh my! Your sub will be getting nervous now Traf!! :-d


Unfortunately not my good sir, Regretfully I've released the sub back into the wild. My original plan was to pick up a 1680 or 1675/16750 but this one popped up and the deal was too good to pass up! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Just got this one yesterday


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

This might just be the new Saturday go-to


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> And I found this leather quite nice, perhaps next week will post some wrist shots with it ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE that strap.. Heuerville?


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mr_october said:


> Happy New Year from my Rolex family to yours
> View attachment 2481890


oh hell yes!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Deville...


----------



## Berwolf (Jul 17, 2014)

Explorer 1


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

SunFlake


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sri said:


> Vintage Deville...
> 
> View attachment 2500986


Vintage Nokia?


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Coolhand68 (Feb 14, 2007)

This today...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sri said:


> Vintage Deville...
> 
> View attachment 2500986


"A Brief History of Time" by Stephen Hawking. That's one of my favourite book of all time!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rocking this guy at a wedding in Jersey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sunday


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> LOVE that strap.. Heuerville?


Quite similar to Heuerville, it's from black forest atelier ( https://www.etsy.com/shop/BlackFore...UHHP5qOprk&eaid=20041054499&x_eaid=3205822400 ) 
That one was ready to be shipped within 1 business day so it make the difference 

Love it as well.

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB for Sunday 

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Quite similar to Heuerville, it's from black forest atelier ( https://www.etsy.com/shop/BlackFore...UHHP5qOprk&eaid=20041054499&x_eaid=3205822400 )
> That one was ready to be shipped within 1 business day so it make the difference
> 
> Love it as well.
> ...


Thanks, I've heard of him. One day to ship is great. Much better than Heuervilles four month lead time right now.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

chasecj7 said:


> Thanks, I've heard of him. One day to ship is great. Much better than Heuervilles four month lead time right now.


Indeed 

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday Fellas


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Flying back today so SD can meet the rest of the Rolex family 

@luis... My apologies for not meeting up with you this time. Will arrange something next trip


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Other angles  









From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Really miss this one. My wife has been wearing it since she took it over from me three weeks ago.


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Lazy Sunday. Should be skiing but finally got the flu going around


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm starting this Sunday with the blue sub for church. 
Have a great day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

My new arrival. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Missed this one while I was on vacation, so rocking it while watching NFL playoff action.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Of course my daughter has more on the dvr than I do.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Finally fitted the bracelet









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

My beagle got Camera shy


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to work


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start to all of you


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope you won't mind that one, I've been missing it since I only wear it when I dress formal. 
First day at work :/










Have a great week guys 

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll kick off this work week with the Rolex Polar Explorer II. Have a great week. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a smashing start to the New Year Gents...


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Explorer today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mefody (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## COOKS (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 2525418


Great combo and pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Strap change was inevitable... I think the SD looks great with ISOFRANE


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great combo and pic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks!


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

mtb2104 said:


> Strap change was inevitable... I think the SD looks great with ISOFRANE


I think you're right. I love the isofrane because you can wear it loose in the summer but it still grips enough so the watch doesn't move at all. Seeing it there with that black ceramic bezel gets me wondering...certainly pops more than my exp ii


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 2536690


Fantastic! So fresh!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

It's interesting that the most dressy watch in my current collection is still a sports watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Not a Rolex today. Good day fellas


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

This guy for today and the rest of the week.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour ￼









From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> Fantastic! So fresh!


Thanks! I love this combo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> It's interesting that the most dressy watch in my current collection is still a sports watch.
> 
> View attachment 2538578


I so want this. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Isofrane works well with the more traditional shape of SD


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Had this Arillo strap from Gunny for a while but just made my mind up to strap it on the BB. 
Some shots =)









Good day all.

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Isofrane works well with the more traditional shape of SD


I'm contemplating this as well. I just need to get over the mental block of paying 90 bones for the Isofrane.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

early DJ 6605 cal 1065


----------



## Kurai (May 28, 2014)

Bought the Rubber B strap for my 116509 today (sadly there's none made for the white gold daytona...)
however i do love the fact that i can fit the original wg buckle on


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sub today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Today this white Daytona normally I only wear it during the summer, but somehow it is already in my mind. 




Rolex Daytona wit 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Good morning gents. Its a sunny morning in HK  Great day to all of you


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Enjoying my Sub today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

First time on the genuine bracelet, every one in my office think I am wearing a new watch lol









Good day all 

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

The ceramic Tudor..


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Knoc said:


> I'm contemplating this as well. I just need to get over the mental block of paying 90 bones for the Isofrane.


Or maybe a Rubber B?


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

New acquisition! Less than a week old! Now my BB has a buddy.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I kept my favourite for the last day of the first week back at work ^^









From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still rocking this...until I stop by UPS to pick up the package containing my latest acquisition after work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Or maybe a Rubber B?


Now that I can pay for. Ha.
Darn, I should have looked closely at the fit to know it was a Rubber B.


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Frosting Sub


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Layering in this 12 degree weather!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuddahman (Mar 11, 2013)

IT'S FINALLY HERE! My most expensive watch ever but definitely worth selling my collection for. Here she is on my wrist right now, barely an hour old


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning! Finally finally it is the weekend soon!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Still rocking this...until I stop by UPS to pick up the package containing my latest acquisition after work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How late do you work, I'm waiting here

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Again! Only owned it a week, but can't believe how much I love this watch.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

BLNR for Friday


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF ! 









From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats! Consolidation is much easier when you can get your hands on a nice piece like that.



thebuddahman said:


> IT'S FINALLY HERE! My most expensive watch ever but definitely worth selling my collection for. Here she is on my wrist right now, barely an hour old


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> How late do you work, I'm waiting here
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Apologies for keeping you in suspense, brother!

I missed having a Tudor in the fold, so I picked up this little guy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Apologies for keeping you in suspense, brother! Sometimes doing The Peoples' work takes longer than I would like.
> 
> I missed having a Tudor in the fold, so I picked up this little guy.
> 
> ...


Nice one, congrats on your new Tudor. I'll exhale now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

just a simple 16013..old pic but wearing today


----------



## waltsnoop (May 5, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Isofrane works well with the more traditional shape of SD


What size strap did you get to fit sd4000?


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

waltsnoop said:


> What size strap did you get to fit sd4000?


20mm


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

My one and only (for now).


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

This.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

I've posted in this thread before but this is my first as a Rolex owner; I picked this up about a month ago & have worn it almost daily since!


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

Playing with grandpa's 80's interpretation of style and statement. Nothing I can wear being a soft 24 years old.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

rockin'ron said:


>


Gorgeous 1680. One of these will be my next acquisition if everything goes as planned.

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Tudor...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore this in the AM today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend fellas


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

justbecauseIcan said:


> Playing with grandpa's 80's interpretation of style and statement. Nothing I can wear being a soft 24 years old.
> 
> View attachment 2565794


I have an Oyster Quartz but have never seen day date Oyster Quartz..gold or not.. Learn something new every day..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IGotId said:


> I've posted in this thread before but this is my first as a Rolex owner; I picked this up about a month ago & have worn it almost daily since!
> 
> View attachment 2565786


Congratulations!!! It's an awesome watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Switched to black Zulu ! 
Have a nice weekend gents 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Undecided between the Rubber B and Isofrane on this guy... I guess the case shape and comfort level play a part


----------



## amygdala (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

The Saturday casual


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> View attachment 2573850


Superbe !


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

brunemto said:


> Pepsi


Dope!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> View attachment 2573850


I've got this and bluesy on my list. Had a black TT sub but flipped it. Have TT on the mind once again. I'm not getting any younger

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

the TT GMT shot is a stunner - I start liking TT more and more, but am unfortunately not yet old enough to rock it. One day.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sub at midnight.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another day spent with the Blue Black GMT Master II


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deep blue.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

justbecauseIcan said:


> the TT GMT shot is a stunner - I start liking TT more and more, but am unfortunately not yet old enough to rock it. One day.


That's what I'm saying. I may be there though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sea Dweller... Relaxing at my local on Bond Street... Good weekend Gents...


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry, haven't posted in ages! Happy new year all.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday fellas


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Rubber pair


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This sub is out of control  I'm in love



jazzbach said:


> Sub at midnight.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chritiand said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Master Compressor for Sunday..


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful


Thank you


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## seraphesque (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to ISO


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switched back to the sub, but tried it on a strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Good morning fellas ( background image Int New York Times 10-11.1.2015 )


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Rainy Monday morning and traffic jammed...what a great combination to start a day...Enjoy it. 









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rainy day too on the equator :/


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Second choice today and truly uplifting colours on a grey, rainy and gloomy day in HK.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

oman said:


> Rainy Monday morning and traffic jammed...what a great combination to start a day...Enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell this is macet macet hehe


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Let's kick this week off right 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Tudor Black Bay Blue today


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> I can tell this is macet macet hehe


The traffic jam is close to epic proportion in Jakarta. At least you can stare at your Rolex while stuck in traffic lol...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

NATO too!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

After ages... Planet Ocean 2500C 42mm...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> NATO too!


Sweet pic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brought this to the office this morning.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Walked by my AD this noon. Dropped in to say hello. Went in as a road-passer, came out with a Sea-Dweller!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Walked by my AD this noon. Dropped in to say hello. Went in as a road-passer, came out with a Sea-Dweller!
> 
> View attachment 2602922


Huge congrats!!! The SD IS awesome right?


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Huge congrats!!! The SD IS awesome right?


It IS awesome! Let's take a twins shot when we have the chance to meet up next time.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Ocean to Sea... Dweller today... Good day Gents


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Rain and freezing rain later today. Traffic this morning on the highway. Gonna be one of those days...
I got the blue Tudor sub to cheer me up 
Have a great day 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> Brought this to the office this morning.
> 
> View attachment 2602826


Wow! What an amazing timepiece!!  haute Horlogerie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> Walked by my AD this noon. Dropped in to say hello. Went in as a road-passer, came out with a Sea-Dweller!
> 
> View attachment 2602922


And double WOW!!!  you don't mess around. Talk about impulse buy ;-) if you feel the urge to buy another, think of me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> NATO too!


Looking real good there. The clearance on those thick spring-bars are tight. Where'd you snatch your nato's from??
Right on.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Knoc said:


> Looking real good there. The clearance on those thick spring-bars are tight. Where'd you snatch your nato's from??
> Right on.


Thanks!

I got them from Gnomon Watches (German watches, tactical watches, watch accessories - Gnomonwatches.com) since I live in Singapore. Anders has high quality straps


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got them from Gnomon Watches (German watches, tactical watches, watch accessories - Gnomonwatches.com) since I live in Singapore. Anders has high quality straps


Good looking out. The ones Ive got from Natostrapco are solid, but just too thick for the SDC. Off to snatch a few of these.


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Still riding the high from last night's championship win. I was only 13 the last time we did it back in 2002 so it's quite fuzzy. Not this one! I did wear my nomos during the game to avoid damaging the sub during any excessive celebration ;-)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Crazy day at work... Chilling with some wine...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ten men went to mow..., three SD in a row.:-! Chelsea fans like Sri should know what I am playing with this phrase.

The beauty of this Sea-Dweller has to be seen to be fully appreciated. The tappered lug shape, the non-glossy matte dial and its contrast to the shinny ceramic bezel, the balance achieved by the combination of no-cyclops and all-round graduation marks, and last but not least, the flat "S". All these details make the Sea-Dweller a special watch in its own.

I must confess that before handling the SD in person, I was not really impressed by it on pictures. But now I am a complete converter!|>


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Had this on today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Walked by my AD this noon. Dropped in to say hello. Went in as a road-passer, came out with a Sea-Dweller!
> 
> View attachment 2602922


Duuuuuuuuuuude

Nice pick up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

16220 with me during training today..


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Two days in a row.


----------



## stts (Dec 30, 2014)

Greetings from Finland. This is my first public post in WUS and here is one of my keepers (1 of all 3) that suits to this thread.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

stts said:


> Greetings from Finland. This is my first public post in WUS and here is one of my keepers (1 of all 3) that suits to this thread.


Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your time here, and stick around :-!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

stts said:


> Greetings from Finland. This is my first public post in WUS and here is one of my keepers (1 of all 3) that suits to this thread.


Welcome! Please do stick around. We love sharing photos and exchaning ideas here.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to one of my faves this morning - blue 79090 sub. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Somethings in life are timeless... Vintage Deville today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Somethings in life are timeless... Vintage Deville today
> 
> View attachment 2616050


Wow. Stunning. Great shot too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you... Have a nice day!



Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Stunning. Great shot too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1550 today in the city


----------



## DennisJ (Aug 18, 2013)

Actually wearing this...








...but kind of miss wearing this...








...or even this.


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sun is back in HK


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nobody Move said:


> View attachment 2621386


Simply awesome!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

This little guy is really addictive!


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

28 degrees Celsius in Sydney today. Sorry my winter enduring friends.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sunny shot with the Financial District in the backdrop... Good day Gents...

A no name face?
View attachment 2626354


My name is Dweller, Sea Dweller... Licensed to kill (not the Time)


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Feeling like a zombie... Too much work... Chilled now with Meantime on 007 Street, London


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

dainese said:


> 28 degrees Celsius in Sydney today. Sorry my winter enduring friends.


Sunshine and bright colours. Consolation in winter.


----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)

Today I'm wearing my 5513 L series (final release of the series):


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Added some red for Friday! Finally it's here!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB here , TGIF  
I learned to like the watch on its original bracelet .


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Enjoying Friday with BLNR


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Today 18/20C in Hong Kong with beautiful sunshine all day long. Great Friday gents


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF - I'm going with the Sea Dweller and starting the day with a 1/2 training class. :-(

Have a great day! B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF - I'm going with the Sea Dweller and starting the day with a 1/2 training class. :-(
> 
> Have a great day! B
> 
> ...


Stunner... Apart from non-Maxi bezel and no ceramic bezel what else is different here to 116600? Good day...


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

It's been gray for a few months in Baltimore. I needed to see something bright and colorful today, so I switched to an orange rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

...and another one. This turned up today. Makes a change for me from Subs. So different but very nice!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

16570


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

^^^ there seems to be a theme going on here


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Friday thrills... Smashing evening Gents


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sri said:


> Friday thrills... Smashing evening Gents
> 
> View attachment 2640714


Are you ever not in a bar, or someplace amazing? And, nice pic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


>


Need to resist this one or bluesy, I have an itch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 2642722
> 
> 
> View attachment 2642730


That's just awesome. What a fantastic combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's Friday night... One more... Why not!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Need to resist this one or bluesy, I have an itch
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, judging from your experience with the Hulk and my experience with the white SS Daytona, I think we can both honestly admit that resisting is the least effective strategy...:think:


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

darby11 said:


> Are you ever not in a bar, or someplace amazing? And, nice pic
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Darby... Good weekend...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Are you ever not in a bar, or someplace amazing? And, nice pic
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sri, maybe a picture of Stamford Bridge next time?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Well, judging from your experience with the Hulk and my experience with the white SS Daytona, I think we can both honestly admit that resisting is the least effective strategy...:think:


Great minds think a like

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's just awesome. What a fantastic combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! I love the blue fabric strap on the BB. So comfy.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Weekend mode ON! Have a great weekend ahead folks!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

have a great weekend everyone...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chilling before chilling even more 
Saturday night is calling ! BB tonight ...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Sri, maybe a picture of Stamford Bridge next time?


Luise6, sure mate... This was last month when Chelsea hosted Sporting Lisbon last month...




























Think it's Moon today... Good weekend









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepblue


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

A couple of sales brought me this beauty.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Relaxed at my local pub on Bond Street...

High possibility of a short visit across the pond to Boston to meet a client next week... Any WUS brothers out here from Boston?

Good weekend Gents...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tried some different strap options, but went with Horween #4 shell cordovan nato today.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Cold morning.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrb! :-!



Sri said:


> Luise6, sure mate... This was last month when Chelsea hosted Sporting Lisbon last month...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Tried some different strap options, but went with Horween #4 shell cordovan nato today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunner isn't the word... Priceless piece indeed....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

No Rolex in the morning but later today. Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going out to dinner with the fam and the Sea Dweller


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Stunner isn't the word... Priceless piece indeed....


Thank you, my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

While cooking the pasta I swapped to this Zulu guy


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Have a nice Sunday everyone... 









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Deepsea dog park


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Relaxing after some grill cleaning


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

rayraythemack said:


> Deepsea dog park


Is that an Everest strap or a Rubber B? It looks awesome


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Plied the SD off the wrist...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Is that an Everest strap or a Rubber B? It looks awesome


Thanks! It's RubberB!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Monday Daytona here


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Monday Daytona here


Nice! I'm rocking mine today as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

one of these today


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

WOW!!!



Frogman4me said:


> one of these today


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to SD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not the day... Was hoping the lottery would fund anew BLNR 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman4me said:


> one of these today


Awesome


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not the day... Was hoping the lottery would fund anew BLNR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish you good luck next time with the fund for a BLNR AND this:


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Good morning..


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Frogman4me said:


> one of these today


Absolutely *LOVE *that DRSD :-!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Frogman4me said:


> one of these today


I wish I could like this 2x. Quite a group there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Professor S (May 6, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Working from home this morning as I wait for a city of Charlotte supervisor about a $420 water bill 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Working from home this morning as I wait for a city of Charlotte supervisor about a $420 water bill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes, that's a lot of water. Thankfully, you have your seadweller on. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Working from home this morning as I wait for a city of Charlotte supervisor about a $420 water bill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you can afford a Rolex what's a $420 water bill then? ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I decided to switch to the blue Tudor sub 79090, which I can say without a doubt, is my favorite watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

After work unwind wine with Planet Ocean... Good day Gents


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## apextamer (May 14, 2013)

GMT Master II on Jack-Foster leather strap


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Working from home this morning as I wait for a city of Charlotte supervisor about a $420 water bill


 Take care and get well soon!

Starting work early with the cousin of SD


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Have a nice day..


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## findingnewo (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Traf: Perfect, my favorite


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Srfade (Jan 4, 2015)

114060 today


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Exp II on Hirsch Ascott








A great strap for a rolex- sporty yet elegant enough. Just the right amount of padding, too. It fills in the lug space quite nicely without having to resort to a curved end strap or one with end links.


----------



## Ace_Rimmer (Dec 24, 2014)

Wearing my new Tudor Pelagos.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Me too


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This one... Good day Gents...


----------



## Ace_Rimmer (Dec 24, 2014)

Sri said:


> This one... Good day Gents...
> 
> View attachment 2691834
> 
> ...


I love going to the UK! Very nice piece!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Ace_Rimmer said:


> I love going to the UK! Very nice piece!


Thank you Sir...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch. Love the Sea Dweller









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday evening and Thursday fellas


----------



## Rolex_enforcer (Jan 22, 2015)

My trusty #116710 :v::v:


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another day spent on BlackShield..


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

[URL=http://s1066.photobucket.com/user/G7600/media/33650FDB-651C-4F8F-9AF8-DB021C35F500_zpsvuqgajyp.jpg.html]


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Couldn't post things from the ipad the past days, so I reinstalled the app on my phone but it affects my productivity lol

Good day Gents


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Rolex_enforcer said:


> My trusty #116710 :v::v:


Pics please

I'm wearing my three month old Sub again, it grows on me a lot and I love it more every time I wear it!


















Have a great day gents!

Roy


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Luis6 said:


>


Love the white Daytona! Maybe should be starting to save up for it, looks so great!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Headed to the office with the Sea-Dweller and new pair of Allen Edmonds 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

This today and will be for tomorrow as well for work.



Didn't get enough light to charge up the lume today.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Back on bracelet =)


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Headed to the office with the Sea-Dweller and new pair of Allen Edmonds
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning watch...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Headed to the office with the Sea-Dweller and new pair of Allen Edmonds
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love the AEs! 

The SD is no slouch either

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)

5513 L Series on Desert Camo NATO today -


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Added some red for Friday! Finally it's here!


Really love that combo, I know you've had it for a while now, but I only just saw it.👌


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

From those Earthy Seas to cosmic Moons...


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Headed to the office with the Sea-Dweller and new pair of Allen Edmonds
> 
> 
> ...


Allen Edmonds...the only shoes that I wear (wide feet). I am going to guess Bourbon Park Avenue?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GregBe said:


> Allen Edmonds...the only shoes that I wear (wide feet). I am going to guess Bourbon Park Avenue?


Yeah I have 11 or 12 pairs of AE I think. :-?
I'm going for a pair of Alden #8 shell cordovan LWB next. 
Very close. In fact I was gonna buy the Park Avenue then changed last minute to its cousin, blucher version, the Lexington. Love the burnished effect on the bourbon premium calf leather 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm going for a pair of Alden #8 shell cordovan LWB next.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Do it for sure! Alden LWB in #8 are my favorites (of the 30-something pair of Alden shoes I currently own). I have been put on a strict shoe diet by She Who Must Be Obeyed, and accordingly, jettisoned many, many pairs.

I'm rocking my 16700 with a pair of Alden shortwing bluchers in #8 shell on the Leydon last with commando sole today. Weather's been hit and miss in Baltimore of late, and the commando sole is excellent for such situations. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seraphesque (Aug 31, 2014)

Black Bay on leather


----------



## Rolex_enforcer (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello gents ... Maybe you guys could help me out ... I'm having trouble posting images ... If I post on mobile it states an error and if I post on desktop mode it saids not enough memory ... WTF !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday gentlemen


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Friday!


----------



## Rolex_enforcer (Jan 22, 2015)

16758 and 116710 😉😉


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rolex_enforcer said:


> Hello gents ... Maybe you guys could help me out ... I'm having trouble posting images ... If I post on mobile it states an error and if I post on desktop mode it saids not enough memory ... WTF !


Having similar issues here , tried from several versions of the tapatalk on iPad without succeeding ... " Image is not valid "
I installed the app on my android and it works , for the ipad it's frustrating :/


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dinner for the week with a favorite sous chef.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still the superb BB, TGIF!


----------



## Rolex_enforcer (Jan 22, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Still the superb BB, TGIF!


👌👌👌👌

Sent while wearing either a Rolex #118238 #18038 #116710 #116233 #16234 #16750 on my Galaxy S5


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## muffik (Mar 12, 2014)

My casual red-bluish Friday


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Here comes the rally strap awaited, just on Friday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Still the superb BB, TGIF!


Lovley watch and she looks at home on bracelet... Now I feel like putting mine back on bracelet?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Lovley watch and she looks at home on bracelet... Now I feel like putting mine back on bracelet?


I'd say it sounds like a good idea, I couldn't get the nylon off the BB for few months and now I can't get the bracelet off, despite of the other bracelets in hands =)


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

so ready for weekend..


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks guys for the compliments, since its so popular.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

FANTAAAAASTIC!!!



Frogman4me said:


> Thanks guys for the compliments, since its so popular.


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

New sneakers arrived today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That Friday shot...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sri said:


> That Friday shot...
> 
> View attachment 2717281



You mean that Friday shot of whisky? :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman first. Great weekend to all of you


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enjoying the new strap for my beloved Daytona 








Have a great week end Gents ^^


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

an old 6022 today


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I know I need to switch to the SD to keep it running... But this combo is too cool to resist


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> I know I need to switch to the SD to keep it running... But this combo is too cool to resist


Oh yeah ^^ !!


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Bay, just arrived tonight


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

My Sea-Dweller is having a sunbath.b-)


----------



## BlakeW (Jan 24, 2015)

New guy just arrived.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## oceankai (Dec 23, 2014)

I love my Tudor!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Back on BB for tonight, can't risk the Daytona on a Saturday night lol


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very humble covering of the m badge, but the stitching on the inside of the wheel is a dead giveaway! 

Love the LVc too

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Saturday afternoon with SubC


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Very humble covering of the m badge, but the stitching on the inside of the wheel is a dead giveaway!
> 
> Love the LVc too
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Guilty as charged

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

My 12 years old Sub


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gd pa's old Omega Seamaster cal 1040 on a new Perlon to kick off this weekend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GregBe said:


> Black Bay, just arrived tonight


Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Boy do I ever want to get this.


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Snow clearing time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolex_enforcer (Jan 22, 2015)

Has there ever been a douche try to past a fake here ?? 

Sent while wearing either a Rolex #118238 #18038 #116710 #116233 #16234 #16750


----------



## Rolex_enforcer (Jan 22, 2015)

Rolex_enforcer said:


> Has there ever been a douche try to past a fake here ??
> 
> Sent while wearing either a Rolex #118238 #18038 #116710 #116233 #16234 #16758


Sent while wearing either a Rolex #118238 #18038 #116710 #116233 #16234 #16758


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pub Diver... Good weekend Gents


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Rolex_enforcer said:


> Has there ever been a douche try to past a fake here ??
> 
> Sent while wearing either a Rolex #118238 #18038 #116710 #116233 #16234 #16750


I hope they know better! Welcome to the board man! Been following you forever on IG. Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## Rolex_enforcer (Jan 22, 2015)

🙏🙏🙏🙏 thanks bud 

Sent while wearing either a Rolex #118238 #18038 #116710 #116233 #16234 #16758


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Rolex_enforcer said:


> ???? thanks bud
> 
> Sent while wearing either a Rolex #118238 #18038 #116710 #116233 #16234 #16758


Huge fan and long time follower! WELCOME!

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Rolex_enforcer (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks ... I'm having trouble posting images but other than that everything is good here lol

Sent while wearing either a Rolex #118238 #18038 #116710 #116233 #16234 #16758


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't normally post so many photos but I finally found a strap I like!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Enjoying afternoon sun with my 114060







after a few gloomy days...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Its Saturday night... And I'm loving this Planet Ocean so much... Side kicks, English Brogues Paul Smith, Richard James socks and pocket square... Bottle green Ben Sherman tweed jacket... Vintage blue chinos... When you are sort of getting "old" the only way to unwind is with a bit of glamorous rewind?! 

Good weekend Gents...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## AndyBel (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Rolex_enforcer (Jan 22, 2015)

#116530 isn't a real model number but #116528 is 😃😃😃

Sent while wearing either a Rolex #118238 #18038 #116710 #116233 #16234 #16758


----------



## Rolex_enforcer (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol someone here deleted their comment 

Sent while wearing either a Rolex #118238 #18038 #116710 #116233 #16234 #16758


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Rolex_enforcer said:


> Lol someone here deleted their comment
> 
> Sent while wearing either a Rolex #118238 #18038 #116710 #116233 #16234 #16758


Which comment was that? I didn't catch it. I thought all comments left a trace, even deleted ones. I thought the box remains but then it says content deleted, maybe I'm mistaken or the mods can take them down.


----------



## Rolex_enforcer (Jan 22, 2015)

@asonstuf someone made a comment about how come I'm not wearing a #116530 since I have my reference numbers here when I post lol

Sent while wearing either a Rolex #118238 #18038 #116710 #116233 #16234 #16758


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Missed that one! Anyways, welcome to the never ending feed of Rolex wristshots


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Rolex_enforcer said:


> @asonstuf someone made a comment about how come I'm not wearing a #116530 since I have my reference numbers here when I post lol
> 
> Sent while wearing either a Rolex #118238 #18038 #116710 #116233 #16234 #16758


Different thread:



BarracksSi said:


> Wtf. Why not a #116530?
> 
> (just made that up  )


Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still on this new combo, the more I look at it the more am liking it. 
It looks much better in person


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Still on this new combo, the more I look at it the more am liking it.
> It looks much better in person


Racy! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sunday night..


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Relaxing


----------



## Rolex_enforcer (Jan 22, 2015)

😃😃😃

Sent while wearing either a Rolex #118238 #18038 #116710 #116233 #16234 #16758


----------



## Rolex_enforcer (Jan 22, 2015)

Why do my pictures come out sideways here 😔

Sent while wearing either a Rolex #118238 #18038 #116710 #116233 #16234 #16758


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Watching the end of the Rolex 24hr daytona race


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry, one more. I just can't get enough of that dial!


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Curry day with PO... Spicy chicken in Okra (ladies finger), green chillies with extra ginger, garlic... Tried this combo for the first time... Came out quite yummy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing my blue Tudor sub 79090 all day. 









Hanging out with my boy before it gets dark and colder 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

My first post...

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums...4f15db28d6a38c5b7a728cbf7af5_zpsfa1a3019.jpg" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot 1/25/2015. Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

On the way to work.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start gents


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

have a great week everyone..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLing said:


> have a great week everyone..


Nice. 
Like that black and white bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pictured from my friend iPhone, truly better. 
Have a great week guys =)


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Open 6 day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gameon954 (Jan 26, 2015)

My new 50th anniv sub


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful Black Bay today


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)

the gig said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model number is this one?


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

16600


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Early start with the SD


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## AndyBel (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

AndyBel said:


> View attachment 2749657


Lovely combo.


----------



## iLuveketchup (Aug 28, 2014)

Ready to Explore this crazy blizzard in the North East.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks. 
It blends with the sub very well..



Jeep99dad said:


> Nice.
> Like that black and white bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Blackshield day..


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Juno says hi.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

iLuveketchup said:


> Ready to Explore this crazy blizzard in the North East.


Is it THAT bad? (Not minimizing the storm, though I am from Buffalo, N.Y. and blizzard is a relative term.) Rumors of its arrival in the DC-Baltimore area were greatly exaggerated. Stay warm and safe!

Switched to 14060M late in the day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iLuveketchup (Aug 28, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Is it THAT bad? (Not minimizing the storm, though I am from Buffalo, N.Y. and blizzard is a relative term.) Rumors of its arrival in the DC-Baltimore area were greatly exaggerated. Stay warm and safe!


Thanks! Only 3" so far but the blunt of the storm starts at midnight. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for over blown / exaggerated forecast.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Maess (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

1000 gauss on an olive horween from Worn and Wound


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tuesday thrills... Sea Dweller today...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Bay again today


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

I think i will sell them..


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Lots of snow to remove today.









Pic of a birdbath in my front yard it's probably 3-3.5 feet tall- buried. 









Kids swings are buried. Bit over 3 feet so far. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Toy time from a few weeks ago posted on a different thread:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great day gents and congrats Socceroos for reaching the Asian Cup Final vs South Korea. Close call and will be a spectacle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Tudor 7909


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Can't seem to get this off my wrist!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back with the batman..


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

My first Tudor came in as a gift.

Waiting for my first DSSD, a bigger gift


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Today something different ^^
Sorry not Rolex nor Tudor.










Good day Gents


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Whichever the colour this Daytona is stunning.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my favorite watch for hump day  
Tudor 70090 is quite perfect for me










Great size for everyday wear on my 7" wrist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Any difference between the Tudor logo in post #13809 and #13815?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Snoweagle said:


> Any difference between the Tudor logo in post #13809 and #13815?


Yes, Tudor rose logo on the BB and Tudor shield on the Sub. Both logos have been used by Tudor historically but don't ask me the history.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

imagwai said:


> Yes, Tudor rose logo on the BB and Tudor shield on the Sub. Both logos have been used by Tudor historically but don't ask me the history.


That's a good enough explanation. Thanks anyway!


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Pelagos


----------



## Bensophoto (Jan 2, 2015)

Wearing this today


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Explorer today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

My 114060 today...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Vintage root beer today.

Old pic, but spent last night with this little guy, saying goodbye. It's leaving in trade today. All of the black bay pics around here did me in, and I have one en route...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous RootBeer, Mick. Congrats on the Black Bay...hopefully you will enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

At a French restaurant in Great Portland Street... Class

Good day Gents...


----------



## gregspitz (Jul 10, 2012)

Tudor black bay with bund I just made


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Love this unusual colours for Chelsea. It's a training shirt for the UEFA Champions League back in the 09 or 10 season.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bright day on the equator


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

BlackShield Day


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Pelagos on a Diaboliq leather strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Still very tired. Watched Atletico v Barca last night ( HKT ) First half was massive. Great Thursday to all of you !

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Skaface199 said:


> Pelagos on a Diaboliq leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo =)


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Nice combo =)


Thanks! I'm enjoying trying various strap options with it after I worked up the nerve to attempt to remove the bracelet. I had a feeling this strap would look particularly nice, with the lighter brown contrasting the titanium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On the left










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

It's been a while and for good reason, hope your all well. 
ND Sub, looking at trading a couple of Blings for a Black Dial Daytona, take care.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Asking you guys here, is it normal for my DSSD to lose around 6 to 7 seconds per day?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome back! 



Brisman said:


> It's been a while and for good reason, hope your all well.
> ND Sub, looking at trading a couple of Blings for a Black Dial Daytona, take care.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My trusted Sea Dweller 16660 for a big day at the office!
Off to work...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Have this back on my wrist. But wife is asking why I am taking "her watch"?


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

*WRUW on Thursday 1/29*

Tudor 79090 Blue


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

White dial for me today, along with whiskey shell cordovan Indy boots, courtesy of my friends at Leather Soul Hawaii.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Srfade (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: WRUW on Thursday 1/29*

Polar today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice day...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Late today. Great Friday gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> White dial for me today, along with whiskey shell cordovan Indy boots, courtesy of my friends at Leather Soul Hawaii.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch. Tom Park is an excellent guy and has great taste in shoes, watches, and whiskies. :-!


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Look how the SLR's auto focus appreciates the ExII's understatement


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wearing the Sub today in a snowy but sunny Holland!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Enjoy every moment with the polar explorer II before my wife takes over it again, which seems to be inevitable...


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Enjoy every moment with the polar explorer II before my wife takes over it again, which seems to be inevitable...


That is your wife's wrist, though. Right?


----------



## j3T_ (Jun 10, 2010)

First post on the Rolex/Tudor board  (I know, forgot the sticker)


----------



## Rampelnik (Jan 17, 2013)

This bad boy!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

j3T_ said:


> First post on the Rolex/Tudor board  (I know, forgot the sticker)


Congratulations  
Nice lume shot ! 
Is the Pelagos thinner than the black bay by any chance?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to work. Love casual Fridays 
TGIF



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## j3T_ (Jun 10, 2010)

alex79 said:


> Congratulations
> Nice lume shot !
> Is the Pelagos thinner than the black bay by any chance?


Thanks! Have not worn the Black Bay yet but it's thinner at 13mm if I recall correctly (Pelagos is 13.8mm).


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Exp2


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

First time on the wrist...so far, so good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

davvman said:


> That is your wife's wrist, though. Right?


Well, that's my girly, skinny wrist.;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't get enough of this beauty  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Casual start into the weekend. Wish you 2 relaxing and enjoyable days










GWF T1030A

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Now BBB is for sale


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Perhaps the last shot with this guy, waiting for a possible trade. Tudor for Tudor


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Can't get enough of this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic !


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Once I finish my bike ride...







any day you can start by putting one of these on is a good day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The trade was successful, I do love the BB much but my heart was more on the dark side so after few months with the BB this opportunity came up - am glad it happened =) 
Borrowed picture









With this photo you all know the BB replacement, first impressions after few hours on my wrist : this is SOLID.

I'll post wrist shots tomorrow as it's already night here.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sticks ;-)


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Can't get enough of this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are single handedly responsible for inflating the second-hand market of these bad boys!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

enjoying saturday..


----------



## phrede (Nov 14, 2012)

In lack of ref 5517, this will have to do:


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

alex79 said:


> The trade was successful, I do love the BB much but my heart was more on the dark side so after few months with the BB this opportunity came up - am glad it happened =)
> Borrowed picture
> 
> 
> ...


Pelagos?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Exciting February ahead


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Snoweagle said:


> Pelagos?


Absolutely right


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Leaving the hotel in Winston Salem. Brought the essentials  have a great day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

asonstuf said:


> You are single handedly responsible for inflating the second-hand market of these bad boys!


Ah ah  thanks for the compliment 
It's for sure my favorite over any other I own or owned from BP to JLC or rolex watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> The trade was successful, I do love the BB much but my heart was more on the dark side so after few months with the BB this opportunity came up - am glad it happened =)
> Borrowed picture
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. 
I've had 3 red BB and 8 Pelagos. Pelagos > RBB any day  but now I'm tempted by the BBB. Maybe my next purchase or a blue SM500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chritiand said:


> Fantastic !


Thanks. Love yours too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tenge said:


> View attachment 2798882
> 
> Now BBB is for sale


This is so hot and classy. I need to try one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GenjiG (Jan 24, 2015)

Bought it today... Amazing (-ly pretty) watch!


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Absolutely right


Absolutely stunning with that bezel lume! Wear it in good health!


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

GMT Master today:


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Busy weekend... Preparing for next week meetings, travel to Boston...

Have a nice weekend Gents


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

GenjiG said:


> Bought it today... Amazing (-ly pretty) watch!
> 
> View attachment 2803546


Very cool!! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Day 2 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats.
> I've had 3 red BB and 8 Pelagos. Pelagos > RBB any day  but now I'm tempted by the BBB. Maybe my next purchase or a blue SM500
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I had a Pelagos and but for the bracelet fit, loved it. Rocking the RBB on the tudor fabric strap today. The bracelet on the BB is excellent, but this fabric one is spectacular. The BBB is definitely coming in soon. Huge fan so far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Keepin it goin.....


----------



## alfred.newman (Jul 1, 2013)

Black Bay on NATO Bond.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

On wrist, have a nice Sunday Gents =)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents and congrats Socceroos. Terrific game by both teams. Could have gone either way. Kudos to South Korea  









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats.
> I've had 3 red BB and 8 Pelagos. Pelagos > RBB any day  but now I'm tempted by the BBB. Maybe my next purchase or a blue SM500
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Brice you meant "8" like eight times come and go =) 
Good luck with your decision between the bbb and the SM


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Busy weekend... Preparing for next week meetings, travel to Boston...
> 
> Have a nice weekend Gents
> 
> ...


Awesome shots Sri 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Such an elegant sports watch.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome shots Sri
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Deepsea...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Brice you meant "8" like eight times come and go =)
> Good luck with your decision between the bbb and the SM


I think Brice needs to join WA (Watches Anonymous) to find some help. I have never met someone own the same watch 8 times and still consider it again.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Riding today so wearing on a nato










Absolutely astounded by the accuracy!










Good superbowl Sunday to all 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Obviously I don't have a dog in the race today, but I'm still looking forward to it. I'll be pulling for the "underdog". Have a great one gents!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

This is beautiful !



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 2814834


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Super Bowl...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Enjoying the game. Have a great time gents.. Rolex sometimes later today 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Black and white can be photogenic, too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

picklepossy said:


> I think Brice needs to join WA (Watches Anonymous) to find some help. I have never met someone own the same watch 8 times and still consider it again.


:-( I had 8 Sinn U1's too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Brice you meant "8" like eight times come and go =)
> Good luck with your decision between the bbb and the SM


Oui :-( en effet. I did buy the Pelagos 8 different times and ️SOLD each  I still want one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Now I am not really worried about Mac


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Almost lunch time!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great week guys =)


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

On the road again !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Almost Happy Hour time in Hong Kong  Congrats Patriots. Great comeback 


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Can't make my mind up 
1








2








3









2 more options on rubber, or Gunny brown leather, makes it even more confusing lol


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Explorer on new rubber strap.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

can't go wrong with SubC


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

great day all


----------



## heymanwuzup (Jan 18, 2015)

can't figure out how to rotate the image...but here it is. My "poor man's" Patek


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

sub Lv on NATO strap. Any day I start with this on my wrist is starting out pretty well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wore my PO over the weekend








It's a picture from last summer, brings back good memories

Today was for the Sub, to start the week nicely! Have a good one gents!


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

A little over a month late but I haven't posted in a while so happy new year everyone!


----------



## Deck (Sep 2, 2013)

Wearing my Explorer 2 on this 71 degree morning...



Deck


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

More annoying snow. But a not-so-annoying day off.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

England to New England...

Boston... More than a feeling


----------



## dark_divine1218 (Jul 16, 2012)

on my wrist last Weekend...Green Sunday


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

South of franc under snow


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This guy on my wrist today









Anyone have a clue about when the crude oil will be back to a fair market price? 
I start worrying as this could bring me out of business in few months from now :/


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Truly stunning! Some of the best watch photos I've ever seen.



Luis6 said:


> View attachment 2831914
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831922


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

cpl said:


> Truly stunning! Some of the best watch photos I've ever seen.


Thank you


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

My 6694....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful sunny day in Boston... Brrr too cold though

Good day Gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday ladies and gentlemen

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chritiand said:


> South of franc under snow


Where is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day guys =)


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Root beer GMT on natural shell nato and Alden Ravello shell cordovan LWB today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbirdrs (Sep 11, 2008)

This one is my first Rolex. Received as a gift in the summer 86 when I was 12 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, I think this is the perfect combo. I'll switch the buckle with the Tudor one in the next days. 
Awesome this Gunny on the Pelagos =)









Loving it


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Where is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Snow in South of France is unusual, it's like once every 5 years.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

wear BLNR today..


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Where is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


La ville rose ( Toulouse) ️


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chritiand said:


> La ville rose ( Toulouse) ️


Ah. Je ne serai pas loin cet été. 
Il y a même de la neige a Port Camargue ou mes parents ont une marina ce qui est très rare. A Toulouse c'est moins rare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope everyone has a great HumpDay. I'm going with a classic and a favorite this morning: Sea Dweller 16660


















Off to work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny4 (Sep 13, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hope everyone has a great HumpDay. I'm going with a classic and a favorite this morning: Sea Dweller 16660
> 
> Off to work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


What;s the name of that brown bracelet you're wearing? I've been looking for one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny4 said:


> What;s the name of that brown bracelet you're wearing? I've been looking for one.


It's a braided leather bracelet and a beads bracelet from Gunner at WatchesandBracelets (<=== Google it for his website)
His Email is [email protected]

The leather one here is a single wrap but I also have double wrap braided bracelets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Workin


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Good morning gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Boston trip a huge success (minus the snow and crazy sub-zero temperatures)... Now in oil town of Tulsa, Oklahoma...

Good day Gents...


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

My Heuerville strap finally arrived!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Thursday here with my favorite watch and dare I say possibly my only true keeper 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## ChicagoFrog (Jan 16, 2014)

Black on black 7016 for this chilly Thursday. For some reason, this thing has been glued to my wrist all week. Sorry I'm not sorry, other watches.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Holiday in New Zealand.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tenge said:


> View attachment 2863777


That's a nice pic of a beautiful watch. I need to try one soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ChicagoFrog said:


> Black on black 7016 for this chilly Thursday. For some reason, this thing has been glued to my wrist all week. Sorry I'm not sorry, other watches.
> 
> View attachment 2862969


awesome. 
To be honest my tudor sub is the one Id keep if I had to go down to 1. That's how much I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


>


Perfect !!  LOVE IT. 
Tell me more about the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Perfect !!  LOVE IT.
> Tell me more about the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


And the band to please...

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot 2/5/2015


----------



## ChicagoFrog (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> awesome.
> To be honest my tudor sub is the one Id keep if I had to go down to 1. That's how much I love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yeah, it would be down to my Speedie and Sub if I could only keep two. But thankfully, I don't have to only keep two!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Perfect !!  LOVE IT.
> Tell me more about the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


It's a Rolex 1680 I circa 1978


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Gameon954 said:


> And the band to please...
> 
> Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


The band is our " LV ' Leather Nato Strap 
20mm Leather Nato Strap LV Leather Handsewn Ecru-stitch | BandRBands


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Gone riding










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot 2/5/2015


Wt - so used to seeing the TT. Nice move!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Gone riding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this pic, brave man. I use my Garmin watch while riding.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Newly acquired from f/29.


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

BB


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Haven't worn this for awhile...


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

in love again with po..have a great Friday everyone.










Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Love this pic, brave man. I use my Garmin watch while riding.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I used to wear no watch, but then I decided that I'd rather run the risk of getting an awesome character scar and get more wrist time than not having it with me during a Life defining moment while riding!! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## edusibar (Feb 6, 2015)

Rolex GMT Master II G Series 116710LN







My first Rolex watch.
Finally own my first rolex.. Love this so much..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Tudor ceramic day


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday ladies and gentlemen


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

edusibar said:


> Rolex GMT Master II G Series 116710LN
> View attachment 2868649
> 
> My first Rolex watch.
> Finally own my first rolex.. Love this so much..


Congrats


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF !! 
This new guy spent the entire week on my wrist =) 
And probably the week end too, really appreciate wearing the Pelagos.


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Came close to selling this yesterday. Glad I didn't.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Have a good Friday/weekend everyone. Haven't posted in a while, Tapatalk is a but iffy


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Can't fight it, this leather on the Pelagos is meant to be, I just swapped the buckles and it fits right .








I just love the way the round case pops out without the end links . 









Now, I just saw the Daytona in the box, she's calling .

Have a great week end Gents !


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Bad pic, great watch


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## ChicagoFrog (Jan 16, 2014)

rockin'ron said:


>


Truly awesome.

Also, really happy with the straps I received from you guys. Keep up the good work!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

ChicagoFrog said:


> Truly awesome.
> 
> Also, really happy with the straps I received from you guys. Keep up the good work!


Thanks!!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

PCG's today. Well, most days are PCG with this and my Pelagos.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

rockin'ron said:


>


Wow!! New acquisition for you Ron?? Gorgeous

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## edusibar (Feb 6, 2015)

nice strap bro.. simple but luxury..


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Wash day Friday in Laguna Niguel, California 2/6/2015


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This business trip is only getting busier by the day... Can't wait to hit a pub soon...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

sillo38 said:


>


The more I look at this Explorer the more I love it.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sunny day here, bright outside. 
Great day all =)


----------



## JoeYu (Feb 7, 2015)

Have great weekend everyone!


----------



## Berwolf (Jul 17, 2014)

Relaxing tonight!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

New toy.. In Orange


----------



## ghibli (Aug 5, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> New toy.. In Orange











Always have soft spot for Explorer II Orange hand. You don't mind find this model on many wrists unlike the Sub (although I would say 70-80% of those are fakes).

Here's mine out for weekend at Vungtau, a beachside town about 2:30 hours drive from Saigon, Vietnam. Read more about my travel and watches (including my upcoming in depth review of my Explorer II at Blakbook - Foody, Travel, Watch, Gadgets, Sartorial: A Libertine Guide to Hedonistic Lifestyle)

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

traf said:


> Gone riding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! I just got my first Rolex a couple weeks ago and have been hesitant to ride with it. I ride with a Garmin Fenix2 strapped to the aero bars and may try wearing the watch next time. (On long rides I did start to feel weird without the SubLV on my wrist!)

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Greetings everyone.

Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

alex79 said:


> The more I look at this Explorer the more I love it.


Same thing happened to me. I originally was interested in the 14270, but the 1016 quickly surpassed it.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend Gents...


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

One day ago, I've since polished the crystal with some polywatch










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah Sunday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex. Great Sunday fellas  Nice and sunny today in Hong Kong  Enjoy your leisure time.










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Still for sale or trade


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Same piece


----------



## danyvw (Nov 24, 2014)

Sub day


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


> Same piece
> View attachment 2894970


Nice angle on that image


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back wearing Tudor


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Gorgeous day in the 60's in Atlanta. Couldn't help but snap some pics. Now, which one to wear?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

F









Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start fellas

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Relaxed weekend... Good week Gents


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

NickinNYC said:


> View attachment 2900282


Nice Daytona 

I'll play also









Let's Monday... Have a good week guys.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

traf said:


> Wow!! New acquisition for you Ron?? Gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


No traf, I wish!! It's actually a pic a customer sent but I had to share because it's probably the cleanest Monte Carlo I've ever seen.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California. 2/8/2015


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California. 2/8/2015


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 2/8/2015


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. 2/8/2015


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Jakarta start flooding again...









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I'll start the week off with the Sea Dweller. 
Have a great day.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I'll start the week off with the Sea Dweller.
> Have a great day.
> 
> ...


Looking sharp there... That Dweller is only raising the bar  Have a nice day


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Day #38 in a row wearing this


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Amazing weekend at Philbrook Museum of Arts...

















Kicking off the week with Sea Dweller... Good week Gents


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> Day #38 in a row wearing this


But who's counting....comfy aren't they

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Good morning gents.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


>


Awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

oman said:


> Jakarta start flooding again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck dude...I'm sure your PO has a good enough WR rating for the flood


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

This again today.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cold weather in town for today ( 19 )  
Racy Daytona sticking on my wrist.










Good day Gents


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry American and European friends. It's summer now and even then Sydney never gets as extreme as you guys in winter.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing my favorite watch today, the Tudor blue sub 79090. 
Have a great day 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

New purchase alert!


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, wishing you a great day  
Am wearing a watch that we don't see enough IMO.


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

1675 today:


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

New to me 16753


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday ladies and gentlemen 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Trying this rubber racing strap on the Daytona, unfortunately to picture the details I would need a better cam.









Good day Gents


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Better pics from a borrowed iPhone 6, it's worth the time to post and share it on WUS 









My quest for the Daytona bracelet is over as I am very pleased with the leather & rubber straps.









Now I can carry on the same quest with the Pelagos


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going with the Rolex Sea Dweller today. Love this watch 
Have a great day. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

Oysterquartz Day/Date


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm going with the Rolex Sea Dweller today. Love this watch
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


Love this one. KOs the black Tudor.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Terrific weather today 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

rockin'ron said:


>


Unless I find another one, I call dibs on this 1680 if you ever decide to part with it, Ron !!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

68 - Semi Pointed Crown Guard


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Love this one. KOs the black Tudor.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ah ah. It might. But it doesn't KO my blue tudor  
Funny enough my old black tudor is up for sale and I am tempted ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah ah. It might. But it doesn't KO my blue tudor
> Funny enough my old black tudor is up for sale and I am tempted ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yeah, the blue one is special, awesome. Nothing wrong with the black one but I prefer the SD

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Dat lume!


----------



## isaactanjs (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My Ruby Frogman GWF T1000BS


















Great day and Friday evening fellas


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Had this strapped on earlier
and now it's week end here so am having a beer with myself and the Pelagos prior to make a move to the basket playground.









Now









Cheers guys


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfm (Feb 1, 2008)

Casual friday!
Submariner+jeans lol :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy Friday. 
Wearing my favorite watch, The Tudor 79090


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bb on fabric, along with Alden cigar shell captoe boots. The commando soles will be useful on my trip to sunny Buffalo, NY this weekend. Sunday, we'll have a high temp of 0 degrees. Yep, for the HIGH!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

NickinNYC said:


> Dat lume!
> 
> View attachment 2945466


I initially thought that the blue luminescence was for the Sub, SD and DSSD. But it looks great on the GMT Master II too!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Just picked this up today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Have a great weekend gents










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

And they said it was a "deep dive" meeting and I couldn't hesitate to take full advantage...

Fab Friday Gents...


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Just reflecting on things...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, guys,
Haven't posted for a while. Just came back from a wonderful 12-day family trip to New Zealand. Absolutely love it!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Polar Explorer II off its wonderful bracelet for the first time. Not sure how I feel about the brown strap so far....will still need to warm up to it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)

This, like most every day:


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

My go to Rolex, 14060. Had it for years, love the size and understated look with the grey / black bond style nato.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Have a great weekend gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like this combo.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Released today, succeed with the development so we had a few beers with the team. 1500 already tipsy =)









All the best.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Can't take this new guy off my wrist!


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

The beast










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

peatnick said:


> New to me 16753


Peatnick, your INBOX is full. Thanks!
- Johnny


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

14060 an oldie but a goodie, equipped with a bond of course... shaken not stirred.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Trying out all types of new straps today.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

NickinNYC said:


> Trying out all types of new straps today.


I think that one works really well.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have been wearing this lately


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend great Sunday fellas

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

At a German bar in Mid-West... Good weekend Gents


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Have been wearing this lately


That's a beautiful combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Heiner said:


>


Wow! Stunning. What's the case size on this please? And ref #? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> At a German bar in Mid-West... Good weekend Gents
> 
> View attachment 2967186


Nice brogues!! What r they?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow! Stunning. What's the case size on this please? And ref #?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


41mm / 116300 |>


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice brogues!! What r they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks... One of my favs... Grensons... English

Archie Brogue, Tan Brogue, Men's Brogues, Men's Shoes, Triple Leather Shoes.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start fellas










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Finally made a strap decision. Took all weekend









With the deployant hirsch clasp


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> At a German bar in Mid-West... Good weekend Gents
> 
> View attachment 2967186


Awesome shot Sri.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a good week Gents, starting it with the Daytona again.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidoff (Oct 26, 2008)

coffee time


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Davidoff said:


> coffee time
> View attachment 2978378


Awesome!! Strap info PLEASE!

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Trying out the polar on a nato.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Back at home on her bracelet


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

I think my hometown club deserves a shot.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Gameon954 said:


> Awesome!! Strap info PLEASE!
> 
> Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


Pretty sure that's the OEM leather, no?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great day gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day guys


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Chinese New Year is around the corner


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cocktail Mondays....


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Orange County Harley-Davidson, Irvine, California.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Can't sleep...


----------



## gunny (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Giving the Speedy a day off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

White gold day/date with bling. Dressed it down by wearing jeans!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Icy Tuesday here  Rolex Sea Dweller pulled Jeep deicing duty 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Tudor 74000


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

I love Mardi Gras... :-d


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

My first try at a home made strap!



















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

traf said:


> My first try at a home made strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!! Make it in black and I'll take one!!

Ps..had a great ride along A1A this afternoon and wore my sub. All good!

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you Rolex for making most models suitable for those with small wrists like me.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Walked past a Rolex boutique today and saw a particular GMT Master II with its dial/bezel markers encrusted in diamonds including the bezel itself in rubies and sapphires, with a price over SGD$200K with other Datejust models doing the same. Not sure if Rolex is trying to infiltrate into the jewellery watch market aggressively.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

After one week hollydays ar the ski with my go to tool watch ️...










Back at home with my favorite


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gong Xi Fa Cai guys


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

16753 in NYC


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Moonwatching...


----------



## cdadamo (May 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Some House of Cards and the Daytona


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Chinese new year guys


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Start the Chinese New Year BIG!


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy Chinese New Year My Fellow Rolexians , just had my 1st rolex yesterday and its a HULK!!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Few hours today as well 


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

A "timeless" design.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepsea.


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## trammway (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

back to sub today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Flying back home to London... One week break... Bliss

Good day Gents...


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

Snowflakes... 7016, 9411


----------



## ronin_ph (May 10, 2014)

Subbbbbb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Just got this baby and I'm loving it!!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Still enjoying the long long weekend 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just a simple sub for today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats! it looks fantastic!!! That strap looks great on it too
my next buy 



rockin'ron said:


> Just got this baby and I'm loving it!!!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF casual


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Going low profile today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!

Today is #FavoriteFriday  with my blue Tudor sub 709090

Have a great Friday everyone. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

More Rolex and Alden; GMTIIC with black shell cordovan Indy boots today. Happy Friday, all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Explorer


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

Cheers to Friday!


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

feelin' the friday blues


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

16750 vintage. Cheers everybody 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

this last night


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice weekend...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Like an emerald...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend fellas

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## lonelyboy888 (May 29, 2014)

Today DS!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Gotta share with you guys. Frankie's choice today, not a Rolex but like it 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## gunny (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Like an emerald...


Like a boss

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t0mmy91 (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pub Dweller...

Good weekend Gents...


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Flourishing


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'in some ipa tonight.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Trying some new styles 










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I love Sundays, have a good one guys =)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Today this Yachtmaster:


Rolex Yachtmaster 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Explorer II whilst cheering my kids on at the UK Team Bujutsu tournament.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Miss the dial 

Have a great week ahead all!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just one of the best diver



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great week start gents
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just one of the best diver


Thank you Brice  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## justaworm (Dec 13, 2014)

Had my Old man Tudor Oysterdate on a leather nato today for some Sunday driving &#55357;&#56985; &#55357;&#56983; &#55357;&#56986; &#55357;&#56981;


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Lexi said:


>


Wow love the ghost blackberry bezel! Beautiful piece

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller Monday here to start the work week.

To me, it's become clear it doesn't get better than a classic sub or SD case for a daily wearer. 

Have a great day!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Exp2 today!


----------



## lonelyboy888 (May 29, 2014)

Today DS again!


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAW (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The little brother is on my wrist today 








4 am in the airport it's a tad too early, it's gonna be a very long day :/


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

alex79 said:


> The little brother is on my wrist today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's bigger little brother, congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't hate Mondays...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to my fav


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great choice mtb2104 










Great Monday evening and Tuesday morning everyone.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

There seems to be a little sea dweller club going 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller rocks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sea Dweller rocks


Absolutely!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, one more










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lonelyboy888 (May 29, 2014)

Today EXII!


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Have a good time, everyone!


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Wore this to drop off this poor Datejust for service...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Four wheeling in the snow on an unexpected day off.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That eternal affair... Planet Ocean 2500 today...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this guy


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Back from the jungle, nice view to share


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rolex later 










Great Wednesday gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Swap










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I have a busy day with 4 hours of meetings then 5 hours straight of interviews to help a fellow manager. 10 candidates. It's like speed dating 
So I'm wearing my favorite watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

ExplorerII again, this is by far the longest I've worn one watch (since January 2). The only time it's been off my wrist is yesterday I wore my SMP for a few hours before putting this back on. I think I'm in love


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> ExplorerII again, this is by far the longest I've worn one watch (since January 2). The only time it's been off my wrist is yesterday I wore my SMP for a few hours before putting this back on. I think I'm in love


It's a pretty piece that's why


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Scaramanga74 (Aug 11, 2014)

Tudor 79270


----------



## Rich1990 (Apr 14, 2014)

Wearing the only Rolex I own. SS DJ with the super jubilee bracelet comfortable everyday watch


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Making the most of London before jetting off across the Atlantic...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Rubber B should really offer tang version for 216570...


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

man that looks good on the Exp II!

I'll recycle a couple I took for another thread yesterday - not that anything would change anyway


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

My kids are always borrowing my watches without asking!
Lol.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lexi said:


>


I love this picture. Nicely done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dwelling in an Ocean....


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF Gents. 
Proudly wearing the Daytona today =) 









Good day.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wore this most of the day...
...but switched back to this, which I have worn the balance of the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

One more 116713ln


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Busy day... Phew


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

16550


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Happy Friday all! Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

thach said:


> 16550
> View attachment 3115530


Sweet watch. I love the WABI look of it:-!


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

Isn't this just the best thread to browse sometimes  very strange how the Rolex characteristics can grow on you.

Here's one at the gym, UV light and all.

Some people don't like that the numerals have lost their lume, I think it gives the watch a unique signature.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Let's start the weekend 
Tudor sub 79090 for a chill Friday evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue colour theme. Great weekend gents

















[ background photos Pierre Deux, La Bretagne ]

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Let's start the weekend
> Tudor sub 79090 for a chill Friday evening
> 
> 
> ...


You love this watch so much... Don't you???


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Flight qualified for Friday fun...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

"Explorer"-ing some Taco Bell


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Blue colour theme. Great weekend gents


Echo with a blue colour theme picture that I took a couple of days ago.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Back on the SD 4000 for the weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> Echo with a blue colour theme picture that I took a couple of days ago.
> 
> View attachment 3119538


Beautiful shot Luis


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Back on the SD 4000 for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3119594
> 
> ...


Cool negative shot! Brings new meaning to the great white SD

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a nice weekend Gents =) 
The Pelagos had some heavy duty this morning, showering Jaeger (my bully).







That's Jaeger 
And the Pelagos is safe and sound


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

''









Today I'm off on a hike along the coast path; this is already well worn & quite rugged, so fits the "what am I wearing today" question perfectly.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Weather is good


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

^Woah, I've actually never noticed that laser etched Rolex crown on the crystal of my SD4000 until seeing that! Had to check mine out to make sure it was there haha :-d


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice catch, didn't even realize it was in that pic. Yes, I find this crystal really easy to find it. Wonder cause it's so thick and above the bezel?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

HAGW...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> HAGW...
> 
> View attachment 3129154


Nice shot Sri 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)

DDII ice bkue plat.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Have a nice weekend Gents =)
> The Pelagos had some heavy duty this morning,
> And the Pelagos is safe and sound


Looks like a bird of paradise in the background? Or a Thalia? Nice.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

mr_october said:


> DDII ice bkue plat.
> View attachment 3130274


:-!
Would you mind sharing some more pics on the ice blue dial?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

My traveling buddy


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> My traveling buddy


Nice strap! How's the fit & clasp?


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Tonight's exploration with bourbon:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry around a weeks worth of rolex Tudor wearing.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Father and son.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Nice strap! How's the fit & clasp?


Actually is it a tang version Rubber B for 114060/214270... Hence the springbar is a little exposed 

But I "hack" it a bit and it is pretty snug


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Looks like a bird of paradise in the background? Or a Thalia? Nice.


Not sure I understood the question


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great Sunday guys, am still going with the pelagos as I simply love it. 








One more from last night


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Another business trip to the US... Can't wait to finish this gig soon and find myself in that much awaited Mediterranean holiday for Easter...

Yeah, no pilot watch I'm afraid...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This through the weekend. Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My second 1993 GMT, first one I sold for £800!!

Dooohhhh.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Toothbras said:


>


Finally changed out the expII eh? How long was that? 2 months straight?? 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> :-!
> Would you mind sharing some more pics on the ice blue dial?


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

Black Bay while watching Top Gear on Sunday...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

mr_october said:


> View attachment 3142098
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142106


bellissimo!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start fellas


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Good morning all!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh dear it's Monday and it's time to work :/
Have a great week gents! 
As every Mondays I strapped the Dayto =)


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Was at the AD today and was compelled to try this on....underrated from all I can tell, I'm going to be thinking about this watch for a while! Got home and had to spend some time with my 6694....


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Daytona with sleepy pug


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

traf said:


> Finally changed out the expII eh? How long was that? 2 months straight??
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


One day shy of 2 months!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Snoweagle said:


> Good morning all!


Great shot


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> bellissimo!!!


Thanks Luis ;-) Your blue APRO chrono is a beauty.


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> bellissimo!!!


Thanks Luis. Your blue APRO chrono is a beauty;-)


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shot


Thanks! Was at the office when I decided to take a picture. Your SD pictures are great too! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Snoweagle said:


> Thanks! Was at the office when I decided to take a picture. Your SD pictures are great too! :-!


Thanks a lot Snoweagle


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot Snoweagle


You're welcome Deepsea_dweller! Today I'm giving my DSSD a rest, so wearing my TAG instead. :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally going home and gonna wear my Sea Dweller tonight. 
Is it crazy that I still think about adding a SubC to the rotation when I have this one ??!  instead of finally trying the BP Bathy? I'm torn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

Yeah it's a tad crazy, they are too close after all. One has to go, and I don't think the SD should go


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

SD and one of my fave semi-precious stone. Great Tuesday gents


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally going home and gonna wear my Sea Dweller tonight.
> Is it crazy that I still think about adding a SubC to the rotation when I have this one ??!  instead of finally trying the BP Bathy? I'm torn
> 
> 
> ...


Exciting time ahead Brice


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally going home and gonna wear my Sea Dweller tonight.
> Is it crazy that I still think about adding a SubC to the rotation when I have this one ??!  instead of finally trying the BP Bathy? I'm torn
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


If you still think about adding a SubC, the Hulk might be a good choice. It's certainly different from everything else in you current rotation.

On the other hand, the BP Bathy would increase the diversity of your collection . Besides, it's been on your list for some time, and there must be a reason for that.

I'd love to add a BP Bathy Chrono to my collection, but am put off by the Swatch group's infamous after-sales service here in Taiwan.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

trying a strap on the daytona. Thoughts?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally going home and gonna wear my Sea Dweller tonight.
> Is it crazy that I still think about adding a SubC to the rotation when I have this one ??!  instead of finally trying the BP Bathy? I'm torn
> 
> 
> ...


It's crazy, and perfect all in one. I have hulk and sdc. That's the hobby for some of us. My list is never ending.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

darby11 said:


> It's crazy, and perfect all in one. I have hulk and sdc. That's the hobby for some of us. My list is never ending.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Exactly. I wore the Hulk yesterday,








and I'm with the SDc4000 today.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## luvmyhilux (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

She's back. 
But got much older. 
And much more beautiful.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

TudorTuesday for me  
Love this old thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Professor Pickle (May 11, 2014)




----------



## rexet (Oct 28, 2011)

Count me in! I just received this little toy today


----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deep blue.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow! That is seriously a great series of eye candies. Love'em all guys!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex. Great Wednesday fellas


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gave the GMTIIC a rest for the first time in nearly a week and trotted out a GMT Master in its place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Professor Pickle said:


> View attachment 3161098


There's not enough BB, glad to see those. 


rexet said:


> Count me in! I just received this little toy today
> 
> View attachment 3164010


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


>


I love the Daytona on that particular strap...looking good. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> If you still think about adding a SubC, the Hulk might be a good choice. It's certainly different from everything else in you current rotation.


Agreed. I picked up the Hulk a year ago thinking it would stick around for a moment, like so many of the others, but now it's amongst the untouchable pieces I will never get rid of. The depth of color on the dial is really something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Back to DSSD today and it's nearly lunch time.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Green theme?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys 
Was wearing the pelagos earlier and then this new baby came in my possession. 
I let the pics talk =)









It's very well built, really happy with this new toy 

Good day.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I love the Daytona on that particular strap...looking good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it is indeed so far the nicest combo for this particular Dayto


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

imagwai said:


>


Stunning combo !


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Stunning combo !


Thanks


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Love this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller Wednesday and 77F here today after recent cold it'll feel like 90 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Nicky Ticks (Mar 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sea Dweller Wednesday and 77F here today after recent cold it'll feel like 90
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking sharp Brice! It's almost 70F at our end of the state.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD for me today as well, have a great one everyone!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> SD for me today as well, have a great one everyone!


Great minds think alike 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

thach said:


> View attachment 3175146


Cool bezel. 
I love it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Hello guys
> Was wearing the pelagos earlier and then this new baby came in my possession.
> I let the pics talk =)
> 
> ...


Awesome case back...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Just so in love with this...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Awesome case back...


Thanks, I'll swap it during the weekend


----------



## mwtang (Dec 24, 2014)

Loving the GMT Master


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pelagos, still haven't found a detail to be improved, great piece really. 
Except the "no date" and transparent case back but that's just about my preferences , maybe the pelagos 2 hehe









Looking forward to the week end


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

rockin'ron said:


>


Great combo watch / strap /shirt / jeans


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good day Gents...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Saw this today in my soundcloud feed. I'm not a Kanye fan but there it was 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday gents


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

A little bit cold but fine day.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

TGIF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QinetiQ (Apr 14, 2010)

Explorer II

Office view


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

jazzbach said:


> A little bit cold but fine day.


It's difficult to put into words the coolness of your Sea-Dweller. 
Although I do share your open 6 sentiment today.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

thach said:


> It's difficult to put into words the coolness of your Sea-Dweller.
> Although I do share your open 6 sentiment today.


Thanks.
Your 16570 is also amazing, I think.
Never seen such a cool faded index on the bezel.
How long have you worn that metallic beast?


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

jazzbach said:


> Thanks.
> Your 16570 is also amazing, I think.
> Never seen such a cool faded index on the bezel.
> How long have you worn that metallic beast?


Thank you sir! I've only worn this for 2 weeks now. I purchased it off TRF last month, but it had been away for a movement overhaul. It's actually a 1985 transitional 16550. Right between the first Explorer II and the 16570. 
My first/only Rolex, and I am a fan. But goodness, there's something about that Sea-Dweller, especially without the cyclops. May I ask what reference number that beauty is? - [I see from TRF that yours is a 1665]


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

thach said:


> Thank you sir! I've only worn this for 2 weeks now. I purchased it off TRF last month, but it had been away for a movement overhaul. It's actually a 1985 transitional 16550. Right between the first Explorer II and the 16570.
> My first/only Rolex, and I am a fan. But goodness, there's something about that Sea-Dweller, especially without the cyclops. May I ask what reference number that beauty is? - [I see from TRF that yours is a 1655]


16550... So your EXP2 has an open 6, I understand.
My 1665 is 6.5 mil serial.
Circa 1981.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The bloody BLNR seems to be in such shortage here, at least in Oklahoma... So the hunt for GMT Master goes on...

Fab Friday Gents...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Happy Friday! Everyone have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Excellent watches today, guys! 

Grey leather open 6 










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Car washing.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Had been considering selling this but have come to my senses. Have a great weekend!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Off from work

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to simplicity


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

That pelagos is cold, and cool, and damhot at the time.








Have a great week end gents


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

5512 today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Enjoying a good time.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> 5512 today.


Fantastique watch !


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

@ Pat O'Brien's in the Big Easy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Sunny day in NYC, maybe some snow will melt


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

chritiand said:


> Fantastique watch !


Thanks. Very comfortable watch.


----------



## trisdg (Aug 4, 2011)

Well the Explorer 2 has just gone off to be relumed, and hopefully picking up my SubC from St James next Thursday, so it's got to be this for now :-D


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> 5512 today.


Just fantastic. 
#HorologicalPerfection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Watch Man Always (Feb 23, 2015)

A 16622 Yatchmaster which I toggle between the OEM bracelet and a Sean Connery NATO strap the same colors as he had on his Submariner for Dr. No movie.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

picklepossy said:


>


Is this the new baselworld '15 hundred years of Rolex surprise?? 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

picklepossy said:


>


New Oysterquartz?


----------



## N1ck_ (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just fantastic.
> #HorologicalPerfection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Any kiwi friends here? Thoroughly enjoyed my 12-day holiday in NZ last month. Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

My fav!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Another SD here.


----------



## gunny (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great Sunday everyone. We are going to church and am wearing the Sea Dweller. Love it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea-dweller for a relaxing day at the Casa with the family. I hope everyone has a fantastic day.


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sub today! Enjoy your Sunday gents!


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## clydefrog (Dec 31, 2011)

Catching some of that first real sun with the oysterdate. The yellow spots on the strap are just light reflections










More pics of my collectionn at http://instagram.com/kabaclyde/


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

clydefrog said:


> Catching some of that first real sun with the oysterdate. The yellow spots on the strap are just light reflections
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. 
Fantastic piece! 
What's the production year?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Have a great Sunday everyone. We are going to church and am wearing the Sea Dweller. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Sea Dweller is hot! Good choice, Brice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wearing my Sub now that I've finished my chores. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great week Gents still had the pelagos this morning but I swapped to something else.








Love the lume


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

clydefrog said:


> Catching some of that first real sun with the oysterdate. The yellow spots on the strap are just light reflections
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rolex has just changed their Facebook cover photo to a DJII, and issued a clip on their YouTube channel with a short review of the Datejust history. With these hints, and considering what the current CEO had done for Zenith before, I'm looking forward to the offerings at Baselworld 2015, with a hope of a retro style Datejust.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Less is more. Have a great week ahead folks!


----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)

_*5513







*_


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

I dig the look of the ExpI on a nato, but the new oyster bracelet is just too good to take off the watch...... another first world problem I guess.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Nobody Move said:


> _*5513
> View attachment 3226506
> 
> *_


Beautiful glossy face.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

matt one.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still on this... Good day Gents


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## samusb (Nov 11, 2014)

Incoming as of today, 1967 1675 pepsi.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

To hell with Apple 10K silly watch...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Trying to look vintage


----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

Over 800 pieces of the left or 1 piece of the right?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Will strap the Dayto tmrw, still enjoying this 









Good day Gents.


----------



## Professor S (May 6, 2014)




----------



## trisdg (Aug 4, 2011)

Just got my Explorer 2 back from being relumed. Think it's a pretty damn good match :-D

What do you guys reckon?

Q&D from a relaxing stroll along the Thames


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Day off flying kites with the kiddos









New tomato red strap



















Cheers 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Shamrock Submariner


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nobody Move said:


> _*5513
> View attachment 3226506
> 
> *_


That's just so hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Big champions league games tonight.. Will be ready for this at 3:45am Thursday morning HKT  Great day gents










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big champions league games tonight.. Will be ready for this at 3:45am Thursday morning HKT  Great day gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes mate... Big game tonight... Let's send them packing...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

i somehow knew this matchup would happen again this year. Part of me wants Luiz and Ibra to silence the special one. I'm not a Mourinho fan.. I can never root against!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, I am a Chelsea fan, and want the team to do well no matter who the gaffer is.


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Well, I am a Chelsea fan, and want the team to do well no matter who the gaffer is.


Of course, apologies thought I clarified that in the end.. Just hope JMs reign doesn't last as long as some think it will..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wearing the Sea Dweller 16660 today. I find it hard to beat the classic Sub and SD as an overall daily wearer and do-it-all watch. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Jackson telling 4th grade jokes.....#lifeisgood


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Freshly serviced and back on the wrist with a new bracelet 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Freshly serviced and back on the wrist with a new bracelet
> View attachment 3253954
> 
> View attachment 3253970
> ...


Stunning


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


> Jackson telling 4th grade jokes.....#lifeisgood


Love photos with stories like this!


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Day-Date...


----------



## locomarine (Mar 11, 2015)

My GMT Master iiC 116710


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> Love photos with stories like this!


Thank you, Luis6


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sea Dweller... What a watch!!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you!


imagwai said:


> Stunning


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ten men went to mow, went to..., OH wait! you mean ten men PSG went to mow at Stamford Bridge? No worries. Life moves on. Be happy, at least here at the daily eyecandy thread.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## yellowbirdrs (Sep 11, 2008)

Just pick it up


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Ooh hate pollen these days.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry Sri :-( but what a drama right to the finish. Think PSG deserved it in the end.










Obviously I'm late.. Will be a tough, slow and long day. Great Thursday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

For tomorrow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I'll be honest... Yes. We didn't deserve to win... Heartache... The winners are victorious but the grace and greatness remains where it always belonged...



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sorry Sri :-( but what a drama right to the finish. Think PSG deserved it in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicky Ticks (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Haven't noticed a Pelagos in the recent posts. 
Was in hurry to drink a cold beer, bad timing  
Now I have to wait the beer icecream to melt..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my favorite today, on what could be a big day at the office. 
Love this blue Tudor sub, whether on steel or leather and even natos or Perlon. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

You're so right. It's a bloody keeper... What a stunner indeed!!! Good day my friend...



Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my favorite today, on what could be a big day at the office.
> Love this blue Tudor sub, whether on steel or leather and even natos or Perlon.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

No Rolex today :-d


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

116618LN


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful day in Tulsa... Busy day at work... Looking forward to that after work unwind drink...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> You're so right. It's a bloody keeper... What a stunner indeed!!! Good day my friend...


Thank you. 
It really is a keeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Bad hay fever's gone.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Somehow this guy called for attention...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Need something dressier (but not overly dressy) to complement my collection of sports watches. So I let go the IWC Aquatimer 3782-03, and replace it with a Girard-Perregaux 1999 Chronograph (Ref. 4946). Not a penny spent; a pretty good trade for me. The 38mm case fits my skinny wrist perfectly.








For those who are interested in an in-depth review (from another owner of this particular model), please refer to http://gp.watchprosite.com/show-forumpost/fi-6/pi-5295573/ti-790333/s-0/


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Vendredi 13


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vendredi 13 comme tu dis. 
Voilà, back on a strap I like especially on the pelagos. It's a gunny strap with a tudor buckle.

Have a great week end gents


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

jazzbach said:


> Bad hay fever's gone.


I have a man-crush on your watch.

Here's my Friday the 13th.


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

Going to wear both!


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

thach said:


> I have a man-crush on your watch.
> 
> Here's my Friday the 13th.


Thanks mate! 
Your 16550 is so attractive I think. 
The ghost bezel is cool!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend gents










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Pattyb69 said:


> Going to wear both!


Pam233? Great pieces!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Back to SD.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)

Just picked this 16750 up. Luv it!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day Gents, as usual I've been gardening this morning. 
The pelagos on my wrist








And the lume is simply divine on it, in lower light area it pops out turquoise blue


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Rainy Saturday in NYC, no date for me










Until I can afford a modern solid gold Rolex this vintage 6564 will have to do . . .


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

peatnick said:


> Rainy Saturday in NYC, no date for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful vintage piece!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

84 OysterDate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Masterin the seas today. May switch over to the explorer tonight to explore up some bourbon.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

peatnick said:


> Rainy Saturday in NYC, no date for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude thats hot, no modern Rolex will come close to yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

jazzbach said:


> Pam233? Great pieces!


Correct! It is a 233. Thanks!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

116618LN


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Explorer II


----------



## JohnLT13 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great Sunday Gents









Special day today, daddy's little girl is turning 1


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Exploring the universe


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend Gents...


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

1675


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Still so very comfortable on the wrist.....have a great weekend fellas.


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berwolf (Jul 17, 2014)

Have a good Sunday.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

No Rolex today. Got a day off  Great Monday gents

















The two

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. Photos shot 3/15/2015


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Orange County Harley-Davidson, Irvine, California. Photos shot 3/15/2015


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)

Newly Acquired


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

New BB red with custom Bas and Lokes strap.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice sub and BBR =)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's amazing how smart Sea Dwellers blend with business wear...

Good week Gents...


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

I just picked this bad boy up!

I must say, I've briefly owned the Tudor BBB and so far the Pelagos is my favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoFrog (Jan 16, 2014)

Old faithful on this Monday


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday fellas 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The better everyday watch? Maybe


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

germy said:


> Newly Acquired
> View attachment 3312066


Congrats! 
Nice Submariner.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Getting warmer and warmer.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

jazzbach said:


> Getting warmer and warmer.


*THAT *my friend......is a beautiful timepiece. :-!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> *THAT *my friend......is a beautiful timepiece. :-!


Thank you sir! 
Sea-Dweller is my favorite Rolex.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

jazzbach said:


> Thank you sir!
> Sea-Dweller is my favorite Rolex.


Mine too :-!

My 1665 says 'hello'


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great day. I'm wearing the classic in my watchbox, the Rolex Sea Dweller 16660. 
For those celebrating St Patrick's day, Don't drink and drive! 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sub today


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Mine too :-!
> 
> My 1665 says 'hello'


Beautiful one!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)

16610 "Midnight Blue" with midnight blue bezel and RubberB


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Happy St. Paddy's day, fellas.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice day... Happy St Patty's Day


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)

Went for a bike ride


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That St Patti's shot...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sri said:


> That St Patti's shot...
> 
> View attachment 3330810


You've got the drink ; I'll add the color.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this


----------



## Nicky Ticks (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite watch I've ever bought for hump day  Can't seem to take it off its bracelet too. Off to the office...
Have a great day! B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

DJ for me today


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Waiting on the new 22mm Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato to arrive this week


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

rockin'ron said:


>


Beautiful combo! Congrats


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Last few days here in the US... Can't wait to fly back across the pond...









Good day Gents...


----------



## yellowbirdrs (Sep 11, 2008)

Explorer 1 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Last few days here in the US... Can't wait to fly back across the pond...
> 
> View attachment 3336946
> 
> ...


Where r u from ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

My SD.


----------



## mwtang (Dec 24, 2014)

Love the colour combination of this Tudor


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

London, England



Jeep99dad said:


> Where r u from ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour Gents 
Those two for the past days, on duty with the ML and relaxing with the Tudor.









Soon TGIF


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> London, England


Cool. Not too far from me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheers everybody 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool. Not too far from me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Where you based?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Where you based?


I am in Charlotte, NC but am from Rodez in France

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am in Charlotte, NC but am from Rodez in France
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Excellent... Not too far at all


----------



## yellowbirdrs (Sep 11, 2008)

Blue dial


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

This one!










I wish!! :-d

This beauty instead


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## sagobro (Feb 4, 2013)

Yup


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A Sea Dweller is forever...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

My day off relaxin' with 5512.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Total éclipse in France today : i'm ready


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

What a week, glad it's over here. 








For special occasions this remains the winner


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On BC rubber nato (model 328)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Through many dangers, toils and snares
I have already come;
'Tis Grace that brought me safe thus far
and Grace will lead me home.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great Friday to all!! 
TGIF!!! I so can't wait for the weekend.

I'm wearing the blue Tudor sub again as it always cheers me up 

B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> My day off relaxin' with 5512.


That's so nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kicking off Friday with this. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's so nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! 


Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning and a great Friday to all!!
> TGIF!!! I so can't wait for the weekend.
> 
> I'm wearing the blue Tudor sub again as it always cheers me up
> ...


That blue beauty makes me drooling every time.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

On a Tudor kick...

...hence, my new obsession with this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tudor 79090 Blue today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Buchmann69 said:


> Tudor 79090 Blue today
> View attachment 3358826


Dibs!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Subby


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Kicking off Friday with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16750 yea?? Lovely

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

traf said:


> 16750 yea?? Lovely
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yes, it's a 16750.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## evanPGH (Jun 29, 2012)

I can finally post here!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Fab Friday Gents...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Tudor 79090 Blue today
> View attachment 3358826
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


Good call 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yellowbirdrs (Sep 11, 2008)

Exp1 on NATO 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Evening swap for dinner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rolex later gents. Happy and relaxing weekend to all of you 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Explorin' tonight.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The weekender 

Have a great weekend ahead all!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi gents

Getting ancy for next move. This one may be on chopping block.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Time for cocktails 










Cheers guys.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

116618LN


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the Sea Dweller for breakfast with a friend and fellow WIS/forumer 


















May switch later 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Decided to wear this again today. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Hi gents
> 
> Getting ancy for next move. This one may be on chopping block.
> 
> ...



What is/are your target(s)?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> What is/are your target(s)?


So many to list. I'd like to get to a more manageable number. Maybe 7?
A few Daytonas are up there on the wish list, they fit me really well. I'm finicky on fit to say the least. Bony wrist syndrome, a severe case.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend Gents...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Terrific Sunday gents










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## trisdg (Aug 4, 2011)

Bit early to be awake on a Sunday, but here's a Q&D on the train


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Casual day, taking my folks for lunch and cinéma =)


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

This to keep it going for next week.


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

Took the buckle from the rubber dive extension and put in on a crown & buckle leather strap for my Pelagos. Quite liking the look, provides a nice change of pace from the bracelet.

Tudor buckle on my leather strap by ciclismosam, on Flickr

Pelagos on leather by ciclismosam, on Flickr

The buckle by ciclismosam, on Flickr


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Wearing the subC to watch the Man Utd Liverpool game at the pub, HAGWE fellas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Started the day early and hit the gym (!) with this guy


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wet day. SD4000 on duty.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Good morning gents. Wish you all a great start into the week 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## evanPGH (Jun 29, 2012)

GT


----------



## Swissmade401 (Sep 27, 2013)

Today's choice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Weekends just go by too fast, another week begins. I'll kick it off with the Rolex Sea Dweller. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

Rise and Grind!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

New purchase super pleased with it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That much needed after work unwind drink... Cheers


----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello folks, the Dayto on my wrist today









Good day


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

THG said:


>


Definately underrated got mine on today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great day. It's always a good one with the Tudor blue sub on the wrist 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Enjoying my lived-in and well-loved SS Daytona today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Got a new strap for my 16570 :-!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy birthday Steve McQueen.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)

Love this Sub. Haven't unpeeled the stickers yet!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I switched to the stealth Rolex :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

None of the requested brand at this precise moment, but I'll strap the Tudor after office.









Good day Gents


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Waiting to see my dentist.


----------



## T552 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Took a trip to Paris (aka the portrait in my WC) 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Always feel smug whenever I have this on.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

You guys make TT look good


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> You guys make TT look good
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir! Not usually much of a TT fan, but I love that particular model. The TT GMTiiC just does it for me.

Switched to a classic I haven't worn in awhile for this evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thank you, sir! Not usually much of a TT fan, but I love that particular model. The TT GMTiiC just does it for me.
> 
> Switched to a classic I haven't worn in awhile for this evening.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday gents 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Witnessing this tornado from client offices in downtown Tulsa was some experience...


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

taking the trusty Z4 for a spin


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sri said:


> Witnessing this tornado from client offices in downtown Tulsa was some experience...
> 
> View attachment 3432050
> 
> ...


Sri,
You can submit that awesome storm shot to the BBC Weather "In Pictures" series.

BBC Weather - Sending in your weather photos


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Sri,
> You can submit that awesome storm shot to the BBC Weather "In Pictures" series.
> 
> BBC Weather - Sending in your weather photos


Really mate???  Thanks... Have a nice day...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day fellas


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


> G'day fellas


Haven't seen you here for some time. Is this your new acquisition? Beautiful!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Witnessing this tornado from client offices in downtown Tulsa was some experience...
> 
> View attachment 3432050
> 
> ...


That looks scary, mother nature shows her teeth. 
Nice pic Sri


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

The SD4000 has become my grab-and-go watch, especially when I have trouble deciding which watch to match my wear.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> Haven't seen you here for some time. Is this your new acquisition? Beautiful!


It is a new buy, late V Series that had not been worn.

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)

Can't take it off!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


> It is a new buy, late V Series that had not been worn.
> 
> Hope all is well with you.


WoW！You are so lucky to be able to find one unused. Congratulations.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is a belter, sold this a year ago, came up for sale this week. Absolutely.

Anyone ever bought the same watch after selling it.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

1675 today - a bit of colour for a dull day...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

An inexpensive quartz watch for my boy, who is a Real Madrid fan.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> An inexpensive quartz watch for my boy, who is a Real Madrid fan.


You might want to keep him away from Gareth Bale's car then


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Witnessing this tornado from client offices in downtown Tulsa was some experience...
> 
> View attachment 3432050
> 
> ...


Sri the storm chaser. Awesome picture. You need to have copyright for that shot. Definitely 

Edit 
Beautiful SD 4000


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Deepsea  I wish I had my SLR on me... Well... Good day...



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sri the storm chaser. Awesome picture. You need to have copyright for that shot. Definitely
> 
> Edit
> Beautiful SD 4000


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Stunner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If ever you wish to sell it again, let me know 



Brisman said:


> Here is a belter, sold this a year ago, came up for sale this week. Absolutely.
> 
> Anyone ever bought the same watch after selling it.
> 
> View attachment 3435434


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tudor today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLT13 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## ROBERT A (Aug 19, 2011)

Tudor "Blue Bay" on caramel nabuck nato


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

omeglycine said:


> You might want to keep him away from Gareth Bale's car then


HAHA!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

My favourite day =) 
Having the Dayto back on rubber.









Have a great day Gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday gents










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## twincams (Nov 7, 2010)

My good old Sub Date. As reliable as always....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)

Rolex took a break for a day. Let's see how long it'll last!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Luis6 said:


>


Fabulous Luis


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fabulous Luis


Thank you.


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Have a Fantastic Day Everyone !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That simply looks fantastic !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!!

What else would I wear?? My new Pelagos 2-liner just arrived last night I really had to try this one, it was haunting me 
Here on a very nice and soft Italian leather DrewStrap 
Have a great Friday. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

@ Brice : it's like a never ending story  
Lovely combo on that strap Btw ! 
Cheers for this new watch.

Wearing mine too  









Have a great week end gents


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

The newly released Pelagos has the new movement, but the existing 2-liner model looks much sharper than the new 5-liner. In terms of accuracy, the finely modified movement in the 2-liner should perform just as good as the new movement.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

kicker said:


> View attachment 3446442


Love this blue dial YM! Simply gorgeous!
The only thing that makes me hesitate is the platinum bezel, which is not as easy to maintain as the ceremic ones.


----------



## Tallest (Feb 20, 2013)

First day ever wearing a Rolex. Brand new SubC no date. As a diver who 10 years ago worked for a scuba company which in turn equipped Thunderball film crew in 60s... this feels so right!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> The newly released Pelagos has the new movement, but the existing 2-liner model looks much sharper than the new 5-liner. In terms of accuracy, the finely modified movement in the 2-liner should perform just as good as the new movement.


Indeed Luis, the current ETA is a workhorse easy to maintain when the time comes, on the other hand the Tudor movement offers an attractive power reserve but the too many useless letters on the dial is a fatal deal breaker IMO


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tallest said:


> First day ever wearing a Rolex. Brand new SubC no date. As a diver who 10 years ago worked for a scuba company which in turn equipped Thunderball film crew in 60s... this feels so right!


️Congrats!! You picked one of the best modern diver out there and probably the best 1-watch, all-arounder. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tallest (Feb 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> ️Congrats!! You picked one of the best modern diver out there and probably the best 1-watch, all-arounder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I am afraid you are correct and I will be selling my affordable soon to balance out this perfection. Not much of a collector but a 1 watch kinda guy.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Love this blue dial YM! Simply gorgeous!
> The only thing that makes me hesitate is the platinum bezel, which is not as easy to maintain as the ceremic ones.


Thank you Sir. I know but I like the look of that platinum bezel, simply stunning


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF!!!
> 
> What else would I wear?? My new Pelagos 2-liner just arrived last night I really had to try this one, it was haunting me
> Here on a very nice and soft Italian leather DrewStrap
> ...


Congrats Brice! Looking killer on that brown strap. I too have been curious about one of these.

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Congratulations my friend... thought you owned it before? What are your thoughts on new Pelagos with in-house? Why are people whinging about 'too much text' on dial??? Why not say same for Rolex Submariners etc? Its best practice to be consistent even with insanity???  Cheers



Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF!!!
> 
> What else would I wear?? My new Pelagos 2-liner just arrived last night I really had to try this one, it was haunting me
> Here on a very nice and soft Italian leather DrewStrap
> ...


----------



## Tallest (Feb 20, 2013)

Sri said:


> Congratulations my friend... thought you owned it before? What are your thoughts on new Pelagos with in-house? Why are people whinging about 'too much text' on dial??? Why not say same for Rolex Submariners etc? Its best practice to be consistent even with insanity???  Cheers


Not sure ppl like the wall of text on the Sub either, but here it is even more. I think the 2 liner Pelagos is kinda of a great deal used! BNIB prices at 50% of the Sub give or take. Very nice IMHO. And that pic w leather strap shows that watch looks amazing in a whole new way (they layered techy batons, symmetry on dial with date intergration, matte ceramic bezel, darker color with titanium matching great to tan leather, etc, etc).


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

So glad the week is over..









SubC ND by the pool..waiting for my son's practice...

On the subject of the blue Tudor..at least the SubC only has 4 lines...I love the blue dial on the new Pelagos but I'm hesitating because of the 5 lines on the dial..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

Have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Done with the Mid-West gig... Excited to be jetting off home tomorrow...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Relaxing with this tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I love week ends, going to do much activities in the house ( as usual)  
The loyal unbreakable watch on my wrist


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That simply looks fantastic !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks. I'm at the one year anniversary with BLNR. That's actually a major milestone for me, they often move on before the one year mark.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF!!!
> 
> What else would I wear?? My new Pelagos 2-liner just arrived last night I really had to try this one, it was haunting me
> Here on a very nice and soft Italian leather DrewStrap
> ...


Try this one? Haven't you owned that bad boy like ten times? Congrats, again, and again....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Try this one? Haven't you owned that bad boy like ten times? Congrats, again, and again....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 8 or 9. Lost track ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Home is where the heart is... Flying back to London with a precious LOOT... Yes, I'm not spilling the beans yet... Can you guess Gents???????????


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Considering a trade up between a 16700 gmt pepsy


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

and the Pelagos. I'll have to add 2 k, but am concerned about 2 things :
I prefer lugs without holes, no big deal however. 
I tend to believe that the 2 liner Pelagos might become hard to find...

Unfortunately I can't get the gmt and keep the pelagos... 
I wouldn't be torn if the gmt wouldn't fit that nice on my wrist, for instance the sub fits differently and I wouldn't be confused heh heh



Apologies I pressed the wrong side of my Samsung on my previous post , probably due to too many cocktails.

On my wrist the pelagos still


----------



## damoore (Mar 16, 2013)

Hanging with the pooch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Happy Saturday all.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Pelagos and switch soon to the HEXA. 
I met with my friend Art (Strapmaker DrunkArtStrap) for a late breakfast and he brought lots of goodies  It was strap Heaven, leather and canvas all over the table 
I got a new Horween black hash strap for the Pelagos and a textured full grain Kodiak for the Hexa. Digging those two. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Lagunatic and his Rolex 116618LN. Photos shot 3/28/2015.


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

The DD doing tux duty. Mandatory Redskins cuff links making a showing as well.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Home is where the heart is... Flying back to London with a precious LOOT... Yes, I'm not spilling the beans yet... Can you guess Gents???????????
> 
> View attachment 3460370


Gmt finally!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

In a Panerai state of mind today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

No Rolex today.

























[ urban and nature just 15 min apart. Photos taken yesterday in HK ]

Great Sunday guys and sorry for the 1 less hour sleep in Europe ;-)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

ND Sub for a change.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I had few caperinia too many last night, a bit hangovered. 
My remedy is Japanese food hehheh


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

16750 again today. I just love this watch! Enjoy your Sunday!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> No Rolex today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...Have not worn my 1000G for a while ever since I acquired the DSSD, maybe I should one day. :-!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On the left









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This has been wrongfully neglected for several days.

Back on and feeling right at home.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## alfred.newman (Jul 1, 2013)

THBB on leather NATO...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Hanging at the Getty earlier today, nice spring Sunday in LA....travertine reflection on the crystal


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week fellas










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Snoweagle said:


> Wow...Have not worn my 1000G for a while ever since I acquired the DSSD, maybe I should one day. :-!


Yeah let's go Snoweagle  .  Thanks a lot and have a great week 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 3/29/2015.


----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)

Something different for Monday


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah let's go Snoweagle  .  Thanks a lot and have a great week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks a lot too Deepsea_dweller and really love your collection and pictures. :-d You have an awesome week too! |>


----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> This has been wrongfully neglected for several days.
> 
> Back on and feeling right at home.
> 
> ...


Love the update of this watch. I tried it at the AD the other day, it's a pity that it's too big for me at 42mm.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## 3leafz (Jan 22, 2009)

Old Classic for Sunday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A little reward at the end of all that hard work across the pond... Tudor Submariner 79190... The last of the Submariner editions from Tudor

Always preferred this vintage Submariner to what's sold today...

Not the best shots though...

































































Haven't worn yet as the bracelet needs to be resized... Wrist shots to follow... I'm very pleased with this purchase...

Good week Gents...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Haven't worn yet as the bracelet needs to be resized... Wrist shots to follow... I'm very pleased with this purchase...
> 
> Good week Gents...


Congrats Sri! Looks lovely 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers Traf...



traf said:


> Congrats Sri! Looks lovely
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I love a panda dial


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have been spending quality gym time with the Explorer. Will try out next gym session with the guy next door


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great week fellas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saved that one mate, love the shot =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmm mmmm Mmm... 
Great watch


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

That looks great Sri. If I were to purchase a Tudor this would be on the top of my list.

Congratsz



Sri said:


> A little reward at the end of all that hard work across the pond... Tudor Submariner 79190... The last of the Submariner editions from Tudor
> 
> Always preferred this vintage Submariner to what's sold today...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers mate...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> That looks great Sri. If I were to purchase a Tudor this would be on the top of my list.
> 
> Congratsz


I second that too  
Nice gratification Sri.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

You finally got one  ️congrats Sri !! Looks awesome.



Sri said:


> A little reward at the end of all that hard work across the pond... Tudor Submariner 79190... The last of the Submariner editions from Tudor
> 
> Always preferred this vintage Submariner to what's sold today...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you Sir... You are the TUDOR of Tudors with that Blue Submariner  What a bloody piece that is!!!


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome back MotoGP. I've missed you. 
Love, Thach


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Snoweagle said:


> Thanks a lot too Deepsea_dweller and really love your collection and pictures. :-d You have an awesome week too! |>


Very kind Snoweagle  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


> I just saved that one mate, love the shot =)


Thanks a lot alex79   

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Huge congrats Sri  Wonderful new edition. Enjoy this beauty. What a week start  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## T552 (Feb 17, 2015)

Rolex Yacht Master 166288








And a lume shot I took today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Deepsea...

Those Pubmariner first shots... I just love this watch to bits...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks Deepsea...
> 
> Those Pubmariner first shots... I just love this watch to bits...
> 
> ...


How does it compare to the sd after having it on for so long??

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> How does it compare to the sd after having it on for so long??
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Traf, good question... This wears so light and nice on wrist although Dwellers are typically heavier to all I guess... Loving the bracelet too... Cheers


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Got this yesterday...Tudor 79170. They weren't kidding when they named it "big block" . It's thicker than my sea dweller. Such wrist presence I love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sri said:


> Thanks Deepsea...
> 
> Those Pubmariner first shots... I just love this watch to bits...
> 
> ...


Congrats - the bar tour begins!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Newly acquired Pelagos for some fishing with my son.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Thanks Deepsea...
> 
> Those Pubmariner first shots... I just love this watch to bits...
> 
> ...


Even though I may soon be moving this one along...you inspired me to bust it out, Sri. Yours looks great on the bracelet. Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday ladies and gentlemen










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Mick... Yours looks amazing on that nato... Good day...



MickCollins1916 said:


> Even though I may soon be moving this one along...you inspired me to bust it out, Sri. Yours looks great on the bracelet. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Submariner 79190... Good day Gents...


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The dial is still as crisp as day 1


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Lunch break. Enjoying sunshine and breeze.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
It's a beautiful morning here in NC, blue sky and sunny, high of 76F  I'm excited even if I'll be stuck inside most of the day 
Sea Dweller Tuesday and I keep thinking it doesn't get much better than this classic when it comes to modern divers. 
Have a great day! 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tudor Tuesday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So nice to be home at my local...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day Gents 








Flying out and back today, gonna be a long one...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Same one I was wearing yesterday evening, for fishing with my son. My daughter came with us tonight, although not terribly interested.


----------



## gsroppsa (Jan 5, 2013)

At the airport waiting for my flight to to Seoul, my first flight on a 747 in a very long time. The Heritage Chrono makes for a perfect travel companion!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> So nice to be home at my local...
> 
> View attachment 3499018


What an awesome watch!!! Nice catch!!


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

perfect to my eyes.


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Me too










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Trying to forget its April Fools day


----------



## evanPGH (Jun 29, 2012)

Loving it more and more each day.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos again today


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evanPGH (Jun 29, 2012)

You know it's a good day when my favorite watch is on the same page three times!

Great shots guys!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sub today


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

loving the sunburst dial...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

SD as always.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Couple hours to go before the long weekend. 









Coffee please


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Lunch time soon.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Something else today directly from Japan 



















Very great quality for the price!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Ready for the long weekend.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Perfect to the Oceans off Portugal... Off to a sunny holiday... Good day Gents


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One more day at the office before vacation starts  I need the break and change in scenery. Most watches are going to the safe today. Taking 3 with me only when we leave Saturday.

Another day with the Pelagos but on a Black Kodiak strap with grey stitching to tie into the Titanium case. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Classic 14060m today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Holidays










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Berwolf (Jul 17, 2014)

Been wearing the Explorer on a Hirsch strap for a couple days now.

Have a happy Easter weekend everyone!


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Feeling blue today.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Luis6 said:


>


I love that dial...nice, my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I love that dial...nice, my friend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like it.
I like the engraved Rolex text, as well the sand like color and texture.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> Glad you like it.
> I like the engraved Rolex text, as well the sand like color and texture.


Yep, the color and texture are excellent. On the darker dials, it's far less subtle. Looks good on that off white dial tho...sneaky good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Enjoy your long weekend gents  










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Gym


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day Gents

Here's today combo, need to get back to some exercises and I have no more beater so...









Cheers


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

TGIF!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Good day to fade some Pepsi bezels!









His and hers









Happy Easter weekend everybody

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hulk for watching the kids trampoline for the off day

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On the road to the beach, well pit stop right now, and can't wait to be there 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Exceptional clarity- occasionally I catch a good angle on the expii. . Cheers.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wish you all a happy and relaxing long weekend 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Kid's army.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

SD too!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wearing mine as I consider various moves. Trying to upgrade and get to a more manageable number. Problem is, don't know which ones to move. Means I'm in a good spot but some nice ones have to go.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning WUS
Day 1 at the beach and the rain is welcoming us! Oh well. We are going to grab some late breakfast somewhere and get our groceries for the week. All I have here is Old Weller and Bailey's for the wife so ain't gonna work for the kids' breakfast 
The Pelagos is on Art's weathered canvas strap today to fight the rain 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Not quite top-down weather in Charm City...but we're getting closer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Planet Ocean 2500D on Costa De Caparica beach, Portugal...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Rolex 116618LN. Photos shot 4/4/2015


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ready for the season.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Baselworld 2011 Ruby Frogman. Happy Easter holidays gents

















GWFT 1000BS-1jf

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I feel more bloated nowadays with regular gym sessions... Too much water?!


----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)

_*Explorer 214270
*_


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> I feel more bloated nowadays with regular gym sessions... Too much water?!


Too much salt in your diet perhaps??

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

traf said:


> Too much salt in your diet perhaps??
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip! Will give it a try


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos on TimeFactors nato with the cool hardware that works well with the Ti case. Great for the beach/pool. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Pelagos on TimeFactors nato with the cool hardware that works well with the Ti case. Great for the beach/pool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Pace of your strap changes is dizzying. Seems like a panerai type watchfor you. Pretty versatile watch it appears. Is the blue version on your list?

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

So here is a new one. I've been working on some changes. Out with white, in with black. With the moves that are in progress, I felt black worked better. I simply love the Daytona. (In a vacuum I think white is THE one, but with where I'm headed black was the answer for me.....now at least.). Yes, white is easier to read........I don't care)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

my Tudor 89190PB on this beautiful, sunny day in saxony


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy Easter


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Daytona for a beautiful Easter Sunday in Baltimore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


>


I love the black too...congrats on picking that up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Happy Easter/Passover y'all!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow!! It's Daytona Sunday around these parts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> So here is a new one. I've been working on some changes. Out with white, in with black. With the moves that are in progress, I felt black worked better. I simply love the Daytona. (In a vacuum I think white is THE one, but with where I'm headed black was the answer for me.....now at least.). Yes, white is easier to read........I don't care)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! ️Congrats!!! 
My dream Rolex!! This and the BLNR are my two faves but blnr is too $$ for what it is. My brain can't do it  next year I am shooting for a White Daytona myself. This year the government killed me with taxes and just spent 9+k on tickets go France :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> The Pace of your strap changes is dizzying. Seems like a panerai type watchfor you. Pretty versatile watch it appears. Is the blue version on your list?
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


 ok then I'll keep the TimeFactor nato on a bit longer before putting the isofrane on 
The blue is NOT on my list even though I was begging for one for two years!! They got the blue all wrong and adding Pelagos on the dial plus 4 lines of text ruined it. I also miss the lume marker at 3. Maybe later on when they become a 3k watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing with this combo this morning to hang around the beach house and walk on the beach to the pier later. Water is 70-71 F and may try to swim with Zoé 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> ok then I'll keep the TimeFactor nato on a bit longer before putting the isofrane on
> The blue is NOT on my list even though I was begging for one for two years!! They got the blue all wrong and adding Pelagos on the dial plus 4 lines of text ruined it. I also miss the lume marker at 3. Maybe later on when they become a 3k watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I like it on the NATO, probably best. I thought the secondary strap with the BB looks amazing and the NATO is similar vibe. They went crazy with the words but rolex always does. Kind of just blends to me at this point but I would prefer less lines for sure. Pelagos may be best beater / tough watch there is but for my wrist just too large. Btw blnr and Daytona are probably my two favorite rolex as well. Add a sub and you have the most perfect threesome and it's exactly where I'm headed. I'm trimming the fleet but have 3 slotted for rolex. I maxed at 5.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

On the beach again for Easter. Just noticed my dial is going matte! Woohoo



















Happy Easter everyone 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Easter!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Gulf Links, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 4/5/2015.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Since the tang strap for SDC is supposed to be the same as that for Daytona... I am wearing this combo for early gym session


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A Nato from Panatime with just the right thickness, and color to bring out the monochromatic and contrasting dial of the Pelagos. Really liking this combo and of course super comfortable 
Have a great evening. Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Great as always gents. Pelagos on deck for Monday here as well.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot 4/5/2015, from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

Monday morning luckily is Easter Monday










Tudor Hydronaut II Chrono 20360N

Rookie
​


----------



## daghoi (Nov 5, 2009)

This:


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 3559698
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


So hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on ISOFRANE today for a chillax day, maybe a little pool action and a walk on the beach. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks! You know I love your blue T as well, they are keepers...


Jeep99dad said:


> So hot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Planet Ocean on a wine tour in Azeitao and the Special One Jose Mourinho's home town Setubal in Portugal... I love this country... It's just so amazing really...

















Jose Mourinho's home town Setubal


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Great day playing at the pool with the kids and chilling too, riding around with the pups in the golf cart and having a few drinks 
Waiting for my ladies to finish getting ready before we head out for dinner and some fun in Myrtle Beach. Got the Sea Dweller out for the occasion. 
Have a great evening. 
B









Big boy loved the golf cart. They ran several miles then just enjoyed the wind in their... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Allblacks and SD4000. Tough guys.


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Shots taken in Ritz Carlton Nusa Dua Bali. 
Pic 1: Ritz Carlton Nusa Dua Bali hills with Rolex GMT Master II as the background
Pic 2: Rolex GMT Master II with Ritz Carlton Nusa Dua Bali hills as the background
Pic 3: Rolex GMT Master II with Nusa Dua beach Bali as the background


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Starting off the week with my Sub.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Root beer on nato in different lights.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm back in the game with my new to me SubC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cool morning after a rainy night. Feels great outside, chillax morning with some coffee, an old sweatshirt and the same combo one more day, Pelagos on Isofrane. Very comfortable and just works together!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Devray said:


> View attachment 3566482
> View attachment 3566474
> View attachment 3566490
> 
> ...


Asiikkk...


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

today a little bit more glamour, with my Glamour Double Date


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great day playing at the pool with the kids and chilling too, riding around with the pups in the golf cart and having a few drinks
> Waiting for my ladies to finish getting ready before we head out for dinner and some fun in Myrtle Beach. Got the Sea Dweller out for the occasion.
> Have a great evening.
> B
> ...


Awesome post Brice 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Planet Ocean on a wine tour in Azeitao and the Special One Jose Mourinho's home town Setubal in Portugal... I love this country... It's just so amazing really...
> 
> View attachment 3563914
> 
> ...


F A B U L O U S   Thanks for sharing Sri 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Knock knock... 
Guess whooo =)








Yesterday was another one









Am a lume sucker


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)

wide angle lens, nikon


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sub again today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Back to work gents. Must have been one of the longest weekends ever ( Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon, Tues )

 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Back to work gents. Must have been one of the longest weekends ever ( Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon, Tues )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love those 5-day weekends, Tom 

SD's are just the best! Is that all you wear these days?
You seem to post it a lot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Gotta love those 5-day weekends, Tom
> 
> SD's are just the best! Is that all you wear these days?
> You seem to post it a lot?
> ...


Yes indeed well spotted Brice  That's all what I'm wearing right now. Some upcoming changes. Stay put


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes indeed well spotted Brice  That's all what I'm wearing right now. Some upcoming changes. Stay put


I can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought I'd have a wee look and see, unusual and not sure.
Might stick to the Sub.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

LBF file foto


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

New to me 1601


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

My first Tudor/ Rolex. Early 70's Prince Oysterdate with Roulette date.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Love this watch... Just love it!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Love this watch... Just love it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3587946
> 
> ...


So hot. To be honest I prefer my 79090 to a rolex 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SC Beach vacation continues for us. I'm chilling on the deck with my buddy Turbo, a glass of wine and the Pelagos on Isofrane (great combo!!)
Have a great evening my friends. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chritiand said:


>


Magnifique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

It has been a Tudor week. This for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> So hot. To be honest I prefer my 79090 to a rolex
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks... Strange you say that my friend... I second that... I'm loving my 79190 more to my Dweller 4000...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> SC Beach vacation continues for us. I'm chilling on the deck with my buddy Turbo, a glass of wine and the Pelagos on Isofrane (great combo!!)
> Have a great evening my friends.
> B
> 
> ...


Class act...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Thanks... Strange you say that my friend... I second that... I'm loving my 79190 more to my Dweller 4000...


To me it's all about character and charm, the new SD and even sub are modern and well made and great technically but lack character and charm. They are "cold"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

New acquisition. Love the Red and Gold.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I love my Tudor more than the SD. Looks like a Tudor revival happening 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Lunch time. Great Thursday fellas 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another Tudor here, haven't played golf for 3 years and I'd say it went alright.









Good day Gents


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Lunch time. Great Thursday fellas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Deepsea! 
Incidentally, is your avatar a red kite? I'm pretty sure we saw one around arundel, in the south of England yesterday, and were just talking about it! Coincidence.


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll be wearing this later today. Love the watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

First new pic. after getting this back.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Magnifique
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> First new pic. after getting this back.


Gorgeous 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Took a walk with the pups earlier and stopped by the small lake to watch the ducks fight over one female 
Tudor Pelagos on Isofrane. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> First new pic. after getting this back.


Wow!! Perfect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Took a walk with the pups earlier and stopped by the small lake to watch the ducks fight over one female 
Tudor Pelagos on Isofrane. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

I really like the no date on an ISO strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> To me it's all about character and charm, the new SD and even sub are modern and well made and great technically but lack character and charm. They are "cold"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Your comment inspired me to go with some characters today, Brice! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

79090


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Your comment inspired me to go with some characters today, Brice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. With the little guy today:









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

brunemto said:


> 79090
> 
> View attachment 3597834
> 
> ...


Pure class...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Me too. With the little guy today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

calv1n said:


> Nice Deepsea!
> Incidentally, is your avatar a red kite? I'm pretty sure we saw one around arundel, in the south of England yesterday, and were just talking about it! Coincidence.


Thanks a lot calv1n.  Yes it is  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Early up today. Long Friday but short week anyway. So no complain  Great day gents  

















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning.
> Took a walk with the pups earlier and stopped by the small lake to watch the ducks fight over one female
> Tudor Pelagos on Isofrane.
> Cheers. B
> ...


Beautiful shot Brice 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Happy Friday... It's my birthday today and think I'm licensed to have more fun today?

Will be kicking off with Casino Royale/ Quantum of Solace Planet Ocean 2500D...

Fab Friday Gents...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

S R I

Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many thanks Deepsea...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Happy Friday... It's my birthday today and think I'm licensed to have more fun today?
> 
> Will be kicking off with Casino Royale/ Quantum of Solace Planet Ocean 2500D...
> 
> ...


Many happy returns, Sri!









Root beer on canvas today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Let's use some anagrams =) 
HBD SRI WYATB, licensed to acquire a new one today hehe.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Have a Good Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sri


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Stunning...


Thank you sir! And happy birthday mate!! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

My HULK


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

My Big Rose Tudor back from servicing.



















Movement cleaning, new gasket, slight buffing and a new crystal.

Just like it's straight from the Tudor factory in 1960-something. Well, almost.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all
I'm chilling with my pups and wearing the Pelagos again today 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chilling home watching a movie and drinking beer on my own, everyone else sleeps already...









Have a great week end all.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Been wearing my '2-line' 14060M today...


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sri said:


> Pure class...


Thank you! A great watch and smooth watch!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Friday! Have a great weekend!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brunemto said:


> Thank you! A great watch and smooth watch!


My absolute favorite ahead of any watch I've owned including Rolex and Blancpain and JLc...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow. I really want a Root Beer (watch) now.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Saturday choice. Nasty weather in HK but I'm only looking forward to the Manchester derby and the 2015 Masters. Great weekend fellas


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

My first ever iPhone shot. Very impressed with the quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> My first ever iPhone shot. Very impressed with the quality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IPhone 6 camera is a killer! Nice pic


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yay post 15,000, cool number! Still with this guy, sunbathing after cutting the grass =)


----------



## sickened1 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Spring has come in my country.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The 79090 again


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Just purchased this lovely 7017/0 in Melbourne. A got a bonus when I looked up the serial number; this is a birth year watch. It's in such a fine condition for a 46 year old - wish I could say the same about the owner.

A quick phone photo for now.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day, 9411/0 Sub.
An old pic. from last year.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm really enjoying the isofrane!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

brunemto said:


> The 79090 again


This is seriously my favorite watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Walking past the State House in our beautiful state capital, Annapolis, MD, just now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

- sent from my iP6 -


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning Fellow WIS,

I'm on my morning walk with the pups and we decided to stay at the beach one more day since the house was available.  just don't want l go back home!

I started the day with the Rolex Sea Dweller after reading a thread last night about SD vs. SubC, and also in anticipation of my SubC coming back next week 

Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Gents many thanks for birthday greetings...

Gone vintage today... Amazing weather in London... Off to a pub... Those grand pub shots to follow


----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)

Today I'm wearing


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Lagunatic and his Rolex 116618LN. Photos shot 4/11/2015


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Couldn't resist switching to amazing 79190 ( it was chocking in my breast pocket!!!!!)

That promised pub shot... Fab weekend Gents...


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Couldn't resist switching to amazing 79190 ( it was chocking in my breast pocket!!!!!)
> 
> That promised pub shot... Fab weekend Gents...
> 
> View attachment 3619410


Doesn't get better than this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have an enjoyable Sunday guys, the Dayto on a rubber strapped to my wrist. 
I really enjoy this combo ^^


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sea-Dweller every day.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Doesn't get better than this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah





Jeep99dad said:


> Doesn't get better than this
> 
> Thanks Brice... Can I dare say something honestly ? My 79190 is somehow able to keep my SD4000 at bay and am I surprised!!!
> 
> As you rightly mentioned few days ago, it's all about charm and character... Certain things 'technology and money' can't buy....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

jazzbach said:


> Sea-Dweller every day.


Simply stunning!!!


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Tudor Sunday for me


----------



## stefanpantic (Dec 2, 2014)

A Black Bay kind of day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't get better than this
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Last day at the beach and last morning walk with the pups. Very peaceful in the AM by the lake. I'll miss this. 
I'm still wearing the Rolex 16660 this morning. I've worn it and the Pelagos a whole lot on this vacation. Great duo soon to be complemented by the SubC ;-)

Need to go pack and clean up the house. Departure 15:00 - love late checkouts. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Charm, charisma, character... The Moonwatch


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Last day at the beach and last morning walk with the pups. Very peaceful in the AM by the lake. I'll miss this.
> I'm still wearing the Rolex 16660 this morning. I've worn it and the Pelagos a whole lot on this vacation. Great duo soon to be complemented by the SubC ;-)
> 
> Need to go pack and clean up the house. Departure 15:00 - love late checkouts.
> ...


Vintage Sub or new SubC?


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Vintage Sub or new SubC?


SubC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to hit the road and head back home... Way late as usual  Pelagos for the trip 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Saturday









Sunday









Monday (Today)


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sri said:


> Simply stunning!!!


Thanks!


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

116610lv


----------



## N1ck_ (Mar 27, 2013)

Still wearing this one today










Sadly, only the watch is mine, the car isn't


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Our first work day together.









By the way, anyone know how to rotate photos in these posts?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

First day back after vaca, major case of the Mondays 
I kept the Pelagos on and will get my watches from the safe later, then I'll switch 
Have a great week. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Still wearing my blue 79090








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Flypower said:


> Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You inspired me to switch from this.








To this.
















Have a great Monday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

tenge said:


>


Love it! Great photo too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just got my watches back form the safe and couldn't wait to put this blue beauty on  Missed it a lot. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday to all of you and huge congrats to









[ image by Chris Trotman, Augusta National ]

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Spring, in Autumn colours.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Spring, in Autumn colours.
> 
> View attachment 3640874


Beautiful!


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thevenin said:


> View attachment 3641586


Stunning picture !


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thevenin said:


> View attachment 3641586


Fantastic picture! It's so good you've got me contemplating putting my Pepsi bezel ring back on my GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Cheers folks!



JonS1967 said:


> Fantastic picture! It's so good you've got me contemplating putting my Pepsi bezel ring back on my GMT.


Right about time with the season :-!

Even more so around San Diego, just returned back from a visit & left my heart there


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm rocking the Sea Dweller today on a rainy Tuesday. Rain all week apparently :-(

Is it safe to wear my Rolex on this weather???





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Thevenin said:


> Cheers folks!
> 
> Right about time with the season :-!
> 
> Even more so around San Diego, just returned back from a visit & left my heart there


I know the feeling! Took my gmtII to San Diego back in January and fell in love with the town.










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thevenin said:


> Cheers folks!
> 
> Right about time with the season :-!
> 
> Even more so around San Diego, just returned back from a visit & left my heart there





traf said:


> I know the feeling! Took my gmtII to San Diego back in January and fell in love with the town.


Thanks, guys! I'm glad to hear you both enjoyed our fine city. Maybe we need to have a GMT Owner's gathering here some day 

P.s. Here's my GMT (old pics) with the Pepsi bezel.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

traf said:


> I know the feeling! Took my gmtII to San Diego back in January and fell in love with the town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome shot!,

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Awesome shot!,
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!

A gmt owners GTG would be great in la jolla! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

my combo for today


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

traf said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> A gmt owners GTG would be great in la jolla!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I like that idea!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VTM (Apr 12, 2015)

Love ever single watch I have seen in this thread, the few pages I have looked at.

I am wearing a submariner


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

VTM said:


> Love ever single watch I have seen in this thread, the few pages I have looked at.
> 
> I am wearing a submariner


So gorgeous!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm rocking the Sea Dweller today on a rainy Tuesday. Rain all week apparently :-(
> 
> Is it safe to wear my Rolex on this weather???
> 
> ...


Maybe. 








Old pic.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

And today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Haven't got the time to make a switch, so this guy on the wrist still 

Busy busy busy


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Back to Pepsi!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Evening switch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Relaxing at city center oasis. Da-an park, central Taipei.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Breakfast by the pool


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still enjoying having my Blue Snow Flake back, take it easy guys.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Good day fellas


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Tudor Big Block is off for a service so it's back to the ole SD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

My first Rolex, rocking leather as I like it more casual.


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

today Pelagos on B&S Nato


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

BB In Łódź city whith sun
Anyone know where it is


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wore this classic to London Quant Group seminar in the Financial District...

































Wore the Dweller today for a nice dinner in the Westend... Some good networking too


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Swap


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Good morning mtb2104  Love the new SD   Great Thursday gents










Edit

Sri impeccable as always. That's vogue hommes international style  
Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi SD brothers!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

The tax man came today 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## VTM (Apr 12, 2015)

Seeing all the Daytona's posted the last day or so I was reminded of what has been my favorite watch for a while ... so I broke out the 116520 Daytona ... a little traffic today, hello from University Ave in Palo Alto, CA


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Deepsea... 
Your Deepsea is just stunning...



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Good morning mtb2104  Love the new SD   Great Thursday gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

jazzbach said:


> Hi SD brothers!


Hello SD Brother, you have an outstanding Dweller out there.... So stunning... Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I know it's not a ROLEX but I wanted to share this Enicar with you. 
I have it on a Panatime leather nato today. 
They have really stepped up their strap game, they have such a great selection . Love this nato and it's not too thick.

This circa mid 60's Sherpa Graph has the famous V72 calibre used by the ROLEX Daytona of the time among others.

My SubC is scheduled to land today so hoping wifey will be home to sign for it and I can wear it tonight 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hello SD Brother, you have an outstanding Dweller out there.... So stunning... Cheers


Thanks Sri! 
Sea-Dweller is the best Rolex watch I think. 
SD-C is awesome!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I know it's not a ROLEX but I wanted to share this Enicar with you.
> I have it on a Panatime leather nato today.
> They have really stepped up their strap game, they have such a great selection . Love this nato and it's not too thick.
> 
> ...


This chrono is excellent! Very nice strap too, I'll have to check it out 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

My 1st Rolex:


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Rainy day to wash the pollen off of the Daytona


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

Works pretty well on this one I think!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos on navy isofrane for a rather moist afternoon, hope everyone is having a great one!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Pelagos on navy isofrane for a rather moist afternoon, hope everyone is having a great one!


Is the navy isofrane closer to black or to blue? I'm debating whether to get a navy or black isofrane for my SubC ND.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Hi SD brothers!


Such a Beautiful SD  Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I know it's not a ROLEX but I wanted to share this Enicar with you.
> I have it on a Panatime leather nato today.
> They have really stepped up their strap game, they have such a great selection . Love this nato and it's not too thick.
> 
> ...


Bloody beautiful Brice... Love Enicars...Can't wait to see your Sub C... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Kept things casual and cool in the balmy weather in London... Out for a drink in South Ken, London... Cheers


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Is the navy isofrane closer to black or to blue? I'm debating whether to get a navy or black isofrane for my SubC ND.


It's definitely dark navy but decidedly blue. The blue is much more visible in bright sunlight, if the sun ever comes back out here I'll post a brighter picture.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Such a Beautiful SD  Thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Deepsea-dweller!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday gents and a relaxing Thursday evening 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Fine day with Sub.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got my SubC back last night  I bought it back from the person I sold it to last year and I was the original owner so the card is on my name. 
Missed it. To me it's the best modern watch/diver and do-it-all piece. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got my SubC back last night  I bought it back from the person I sold it to last year and I was the original owner so the card is on my name.
> Missed it. To me it's the best modern watch/diver and do-it-all piece.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!! Great story of reunion. I miss mine every day!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

tenge said:


>


Awesome shot...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got my SubC back last night  I bought it back from the person I sold it to last year and I was the original owner so the card is on my name.
> Missed it. To me it's the best modern watch/diver and do-it-all piece.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Congrats on the reunion. Curious as to whether there will remain room in the collection beside it for the SDC and Pelagos.

Been toying with picking up the SDC...or another Pelagos...or one of each. Both would be different enough from the Hulk and 14060m for me to be justified in keeping all of them around. Or at least, that's what I keep telling myself...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Nice! Congrats on the reunion. Curious as to whether there will remain room in the collection beside it for the SDC and Pelagos.
> Been toying with picking up the SDC...or another Pelagos...or one of each. Both would be different enough from the Hulk and 14060m for me to be justified in keeping all of them around. Or at least, that's what I keep telling myself...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. 
So I don't have a SDc
My Rolex/Tudor rotation includes 4:
- SubC
- SD 16660
- blue Sub 79090
- Pelagos

The blue Tudor sub is a keeper. 
The Pelagos is different enough from the others and is a much more modern interpretation of the subs and other classic models plus uses more exciting material and is much larger. 
The SubC and SD are the two that are a little more redundant. My heart loves the classic SD, it's character. At the same time it looks a little smallish face on yet it's a little too thick and sit higher (due to thick and rounded case back too). 
The SubC is a slightly modernized version of a classic. I love its bracelet and ceramic bezel. Improved MVT. The squarish lugs are the only thing i don't love about it but not a dislike either. It just has less character but it sits flatter on the wrist, is more comfortable and has better proportions. The maxi dial
Is great. Lots to love.

I think they can coexist but not sure I want to keep the money tied in both the SD and SubC. One may go. Keeping the SubC would be the logical choice. Plus I still have the tudor sub for that classic look/case/size and also covers the vintage part. 
SubC and blue 79090 and Pelagos maybe a perfect trio 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks.
> So I don't have a SDc
> My Rolex/Tudor rotation includes 4:
> - SubC
> ...


Ah, my apologies...for some reason I had it in my head your SD was the ceramic model. This all makes sense.

I have an opportunity to pick up the SDC at a solid price, and i like how balanced it feels, in spite of how high it sits on the wrist. If I do that, something has to go.

Loved the size of the pelagos along with the finish and materials. Sent it packing because the bracelet fit was *just* off for me and I couldn't get it right. I feel like I should have given it more wrist time on rubber (and other options), so it could be useful in that regard.

(I recognize these are all excellent problems to have. We are lucky to enjoy this hobby!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


>


Just a word : superb!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got my SubC back last night  I bought it back from the person I sold it to last year and I was the original owner so the card is on my name.
> Missed it. To me it's the best modern watch/diver and do-it-all piece.
> 
> 
> ...


Some things are meant to be, congrats on getting that Subc back "at home"


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT again today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jazzbach said:


>


Simply beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

No Rolex today. Wish you all a great relaxing weekend 

















[ snapshot taken yesterday.. It's ( almost ) summer time in HK ]

Edit: huge congrats Brice. Happy you got it back. It's s beauty. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Simply beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks JonS1967! 


JonS1967 said:


> GMT again today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your vintage GMT, too.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Thanks JonS1967!
> 
> I love your vintage GMT, too.


Thanks, jazzbach! That's high praise coming from you. Have a great weekend!

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally it's the weekend! Spending time with the little one 

Have a great weekend ahead all!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

DSSD Guys.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Fantastic captures 

Still the GMT here

" together we shine " b-)


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 3690034
> 
> View attachment 3690042
> 
> ...


Brown, brown and brown. 
Warming. 
Very nice pics.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enjoying some drinks and chilling down at my favourite bar.

Cheers guys


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tudor 94110 today. Have a great Saturday all!










Sent from.....


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

So beautiful!


Thevenin said:


> Fantastic captures
> 
> Still the GMT here
> 
> ...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Brown, brown and brown.
> Warming.
> Very nice pics.


Thank you!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD for a relaxing afternoon after my round this morning, in which I didn't play so well. I blame it on the super soggy conditions. Standing water pretty much everywhere and no " nearest dry location" to move the ball to. I still had an amazing time with my eldest son, so entirely worth it.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Thevenin said:


> Fantastic captures
> 
> Still the GMT here
> 
> ...


Wow what a photo

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

Gnarly Tudor


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore this today as we toured Appalachian State University









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a good one.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

1990s Tudor Submariner 79090


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Went to a zoo with my family.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday everyone 










Few HK Ferry shots taken yesterday. Hope you like it 










































Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

jazzbach said:


> Went to a zoo with my family.


Your family is all kinda short.......and why are they all wearing tuxedos?? :-d


----------



## jakevance (Nov 12, 2013)

Working on Sundays isn't so bad...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Your family is all kinda short.......and why are they all wearing tuxedos?? :-d


It's time for early dinner. 
Waiting for fish.


----------



## bearone2 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great Sunday everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely Tom. Thanks for sharing 
Id like to visit there some day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the Sea Dweller on this lazy Sunday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> Went to a zoo with my family.


Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brunemto said:


> 1990s Tudor Submariner 79090


Perfection. My favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

16750 on this lovely Sunday










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Lazy Sunday


----------



## jakevance (Nov 12, 2013)

Still trying to decide on a strap...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning all!
Early gym session before work


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

A lovely 3 watch day today. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Lovely Tom. Thanks for sharing
> Id like to visit there some day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you Brice and pls give me a shout b4 you come 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Went to a zoo with my family.


Fabulous shot  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tell me why I don't like Mondays.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just took this shot at dusk. I love how the quality of light at this time of day enhances my mediocre photographic skills. ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't have a ball watch, but I don't mind being given a free water bottle as a gift.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Submariner 114060 (No Date).


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The pelagos is growing on me, liking it more and more I must admit, my second keeper after the daytona. 









Will spend the week in Bali for a seminar combined with leasure , taking the pelagos for snorkeling and surfing 

Have a great week all.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

It's been a while since I posted.. On Radiomir for today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm kicking off the week with the SubC and really enjoy the reflections on the ceramic bezel as well as the very legible maxi dial.

Have a great day!
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm kicking off the week with the SubC and really enjoy the reflections on the ceramic bezel as well as the very legible maxi dial.
> 
> Have a great day!
> B
> ...


Looking good, Brice! I love the no date Sub! Perhaps some day I'll add one to my collection. I guess I'll have to wear this old thing in the meantime. Have a great day! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Great watch, terrible pic


----------



## evanPGH (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy 4/20 to all










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Looking good, Brice! I love the no date Sub! Perhaps some day I'll add one to my collection. I guess I'll have to wear this old thing in the meantime. Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.

That old thing is a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That old thing is a beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks, Brice! I'd be lying if I said I didn't agree with you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Four scale 5+ earthquakes yesterday, and a wet grey morning today. Need to brighten things up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fabulous shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks! 
5512 is very comfortable for me.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great Tuesday gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch! And you always take great photos. Thanks for all of the eye candy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

On a Toshi


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day, non Rolex day for me today.
Breitling 125th Anniversary Navitimer on a Dangerous 9 strap.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Good morning !


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Flying Macau tomorrow


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going with the Sea Dweller 16660 today.

Which do you prefer? SubC or SD?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Still go strong with the sub ND on the isofrane. Wearing the ND on the isofrane daily has definitely confirmed my initial impressions that the isofrane is more comfortable than the rubberB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

SubC today! Have a good one!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Wondering if this looks good on my 7.25 inch wrist?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

picklepossy said:


> Wondering if this looks good on my 7.25 inch wrist?


It looks good to me. You think it's too small or too big?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> It looks good to me. You think it's too small or too big?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice. I find it small in a way. Correction, to me the dial seems small but the new case makes it look bigger. Perhaps I could get use to it.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Explorer today


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

picklepossy said:


> Wondering if this looks good on my 7.25 inch wrist?


It's great, I wear a Sub and have a 6.7" wrist, so if you can't pull it off then I'm doomed


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

PharmD2B said:


> View attachment 3723514
> 
> 
> Still go strong with the sub ND on the isofrane. Wearing the ND on the isofrane daily has definitely confirmed my initial impressions that the isofrane is more comfortable than the rubberB
> ...


Do you get any "rub" on the strap ends where it meets the case? Every strap I've tried so far has been eaten up by the sharp edge. Looks great btw


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> It looks good to me. You think it's too small or too big?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


It definitely does Not look small At all on your wrist. In fact it looks pretty sizeable and fills your wrist top to bottom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys for your input.


----------



## DkyDky (Jul 25, 2014)

My Black Bay says hello from Dubai Marina!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going with the Sea Dweller 16660 today.
> 
> Which do you prefer? SubC or SD?
> 
> ...


Tough call...that's like asking whether I like the Stones or the Beatles better! I like the SubC a lot, and for me, the fit of that watch is extremely comfortable. I've never owned the 16660, and though I admire it very much, between the two, the SubC takes it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey Brice... Your Sub is so cool... Many congratulations

Can we guess what the heck is this??????

)


----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hey Brice... Your Sub is so cool... Many congratulations
> 
> Can we guess what the heck is this??????
> 
> ...


Thanks.

GMT?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jakevance (Nov 12, 2013)

Did a little window shopping. Did not buy, but man, this thing is a beauty in person.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hey Brice... Your Sub is so cool... Many congratulations
> 
> Can we guess what the heck is this??????
> 
> ...


Based on PCLs am guessing Daytona or GMT...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Crescent Bay Point Park, Laguna Beach, California. Photos shot 4/19/2015.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot at the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California. 4/19/2015


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Gents for taking a guess... Yeah, it's the one which I have been hunting for months on both sides of the pond... At last I found one... I'm so overwhelmed... I don't know what to say really... Just love it's understated yet classy looks...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

jakevance said:


> Did a little window shopping. Did not buy, but man, this thing is a beauty in person.
> 
> View attachment 3727226


Jakevance, after owing one I understand more what you are trying to say.... You are so right mate... Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on Art's Kodiak leather with grey stitching for the evening. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Thanks Gents for taking a guess... Yeah, it's the one which I have been hunting for months on both sides of the pond... At last I found one... I'm so overwhelmed... I don't know what to say really... Just love it's understated yet classy looks...
> 
> View attachment 3728674
> 
> ...


 ️️congrats!!' Such a beauty. 
Been wanting one, my next Rolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

79220B on a Fossil Bund


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Thanks Gents for taking a guess... Yeah, it's the one which I have been hunting for months on both sides of the pond... At last I found one... I'm so overwhelmed... I don't know what to say really... Just love it's understated yet classy looks...
> 
> View attachment 3728674
> 
> ...


Congrats, Sri, that is a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats Sri! That blnr looks great on your wrist!

BTW, me and wife today.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Congrats, Sri! Very cool blue...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Old classic Sub.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switch to the Hulk for the evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

sorry, no Rolex today..


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks Gents for taking a guess... Yeah, it's the one which I have been hunting for months on both sides of the pond... At last I found one... I'm so overwhelmed... I don't know what to say really... Just love it's understated yet classy looks...
> 
> View attachment 3728674
> 
> ...


Wow holy congrats Sri! I'm dying for one of these as well. Enjoy 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

High Noon 


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Thanks Gents for taking a guess... Yeah, it's the one which I have been hunting for months on both sides of the pond... At last I found one... I'm so overwhelmed... I don't know what to say really... Just love it's understated yet classy looks...
> 
> View attachment 3728674
> 
> ...


Oh yessssssss. What a stunner  Huge congrats Sri. Wear it with joy.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful watch! And you always take great photos. Thanks for all of the eye candy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. Very kind of you   

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

HK airport express


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many thanks Gentlemen for your kind words... I'm truly enjoying this GMT Master.. What a watch!!! The blue isn't the blue all the time... It sort of looks different depending on the time of the day... totally thrilled with it's subtlety and class... Good day...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pelagos on Art's Kodiak leather with grey stitching for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think this strap would work on your ND Sub C?


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Congrats Sri! That blnr looks great on your wrist!
> 
> BTW, me and wife today.
> View attachment 3729938


Fantastic pair there... Now with those blues in BLNRs can we say it's a watch made for us Chelsea lads??? )


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Good day gents


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Flying today with this one on the wrist








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going with the Tudor Blue sub today, my favorite watch. For me it's doesn't get much better than this even if I have had more $$ and "nicer" watches There is just something about this one that makes it a keeper for me  yes I did use the K word ;-)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Do you think this strap would work on your ND Sub C?


Yes if it was 20mm Id try it. I'll ask Art to make me one in 20mm too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> Many thanks Gentlemen for your kind words... I'm truly enjoying this GMT Master.. What a watch!!! The blue isn't the blue all the time... It sort of looks different depending on the time of the day... totally thrilled with it's subtlety and class... Good day...


At the local airport and thought of you and your fantastic new addition!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Good day gents
> 
> View attachment 3735042


What a shot... what a watch... Stunner!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> At the local airport and thought of you and your fantastic new addition!
> View attachment 3736498
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


Thanks my friend  Is this BLNR troubling you in some sense? ) Safe flights... Cheers


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, Sri! I wore my16570 today because your BLNR made me envious yesterday and I wanted to give my Explorer II some love. There was split moment where I thought I should flip my Explorer II for a BLNR, but I came to my senses. But your posts didnt help. I'm sure there is room for both watches in my box one day. 
Cheers.



Sri said:


> What a shot... what a watch... Stunner!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks, Sri! I wore my16570 today because your BLNR made me envious yesterday and I wanted to give my Explorer II some love. There was split moment where I thought I should flip my Explorer II for a BLNR, but I came to my senses. But your posts didnt help. I'm sure there is room for both watches in my box one day.
> Cheers.


Dear Qtip, I'm glad your senses prevailed in the end (or perhaps they won't in the end ... Your Explorer is full of character... I just love it... I wouldn't flip such watches... Good day


----------



## augustusblack (Jan 14, 2010)

My new SubC enjoying some open air sunshine...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The blue that isn't always quite blue... The Two-Face?

I just love this beauty...









The not so blue face
















P.s. That quintessential pub shot sorted


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sacrilege... Apple Watch store opened next to Rolex boutique at Selfridges, London...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Pulled this one out of the mothballs today. I *LOVE *this watch. Beyond the shadow of a doubt.....my FAVORITE. :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> Pulled this one out of the mothballs today. I *LOVE *this watch. Beyond the shadow of a doubt.....my FAVORITE. :-!


I can see why!!! Love it too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> I can see why!!! Love it too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


this is a BIG reason that I love it.......gotta love a 1665 Dome :-!


----------



## samusb (Nov 11, 2014)

1675 combo. Red and blue = purple!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Wearing my wedding present while on honeymoon...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Me: "Honey, you know that fine gentleman from London, Sri on WUS? I think he is right. Something blue, like the BLNR, would be a great complement to my Rolex collection." 

Wife: "Do you want me to seize your bank account and credit card?" :-|:-|:-|


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Back to Rolex..


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

BLing said:


> Back to Rolex..


Great shot! But you might just add fuel to the fire...:rodekaarto|


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday gents :-









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

augustusblack said:


> My new SubC enjoying some open air sunshine...
> 
> View attachment 3737914


Super cool 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

94110 today.



Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

When i posted this, i did not read the situation you are in to. and i think this is a sign for you to pull the trigger to get this BLNR.
hehehehehehe...


Luis6 said:


> Great shot! But you might just add fuel to the fire...:rodekaarto|


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great Thursday gents :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shot!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

IWC Mark XV today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Beautiful shot!


Thank you very much 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Happy St. George's Day to English friends. Sorry for not correctly setting the date on the watch at 23.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day Guys, sorry, non Rolex again.
Wearing my last remaining Omega, a Watchco SM300.
Originally made in the late sixties, this is a rebuild, all brand new Omega parts apart from the movement. The movement is from the sixties and overhauled. 
Cheers


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

racing stripes for a racing watch in my racing Ford


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

Not a Rolex, but while Ive been waiting for the Pelagos to come back from the RSC I have been wearing the seamaster a lot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex SubC for meetings and an interview to hopefully fill the last spot on my new team. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> this is a BIG reason that I love it.......gotta love a 1665 Dome :-!


Yes!!!! My friend has one and I can't get over the dome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Tudor Sub yesterday for work, but been wearing my Squale Vintage Master today and quite a lot this week. The strap gave it a new lease of life.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

today my prince dateday









i love the mosa-dial...


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hulk today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

116618LN


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Rolex SubC for meetings and an interview to hopefully fill the last spot on my new team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So after wearing the SubC again over the last week, I love it but not as much as the SD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> So after wearing the SubC again over the last week, I love it but not as much as the SD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Interesting...what accounts for the difference? I ended up passing on a new SDC at a substantial discount this week, and was just thinking about how happy I am with the Hulk.

The fit of the SubC is the most comfortable for me, I love the weight, and I even like that this one is green and different than other subs I see in the wild (plus, I have a number of pieces with black dials).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> So after wearing the SubC again over the last week, I love it but not as much as the SD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Do you think it's the smaller dials that your liking? The SD and your Tudor would look smaller than the Sub C.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> So after wearing the SubC again over the last week, I love it but not as much as the SD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Excellent choice my friend, I couldn't agree more!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

The grass is always greener on this side!!!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Do you think it's the smaller dials that your liking? The SD and your Tudor would look smaller than the Sub C.


No. I do like the larger markers in fact. That's one thing I like less on the SD. 
They do wear smaller. The problem I think is the overall more massive and rectangular look of the case. The thick lugs just kills the beautiful classic shape of the submariner too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Interesting...what accounts for the difference? I ended up passing on a new SDC at a substantial discount this week, and was just thinking about how happy I am with the Hulk.
> 
> The fit of the SubC is the most comfortable for me, I love the weight, and I even like that this one is green and different than other subs I see in the wild (plus, I have a number of pieces with black dials).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Sea Dweller is a classic with charm and charisma. The SubC loses the charismatic look and feel of the older subs and SD. It wears very different and it's too blockish with its thick lugs and squarish look with too much difference in the lug to bracelet width transition. It's not a fluid shape overall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

ready for weekend..


----------



## Pharmlou (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice day for a Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switched to the root beer earlier...and happened to catch the end of "In the Line of Fire," just now (in which Clint Eastwood rocks one).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex today. Great Friday gents 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

rockin'ron said:


> The grass is always greener on this side!!!


Lovely shot !

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


> 116618LN


Beautiful scenery. Great shot 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

5513 today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> 5513 today.


So so so awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> So so so awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

picklepossy said:


> Wondering if this looks good on my 7.25 inch wrist?


I think it looks great! Subs always have great wrist presence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

rockin'ron said:


> The grass is always greener on this side!!!


Nice strap!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Travelling with vintage Tudor Submariner 79190... Off to Geneve... And then to beautiful Southern France... Marseille, for the weekend...

Fab Friday Gents...


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tudor Sub


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brunemto said:


> Tudor Sub
> 
> View attachment 3758418


Perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chritiand said:


>


Perfect 2 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Travelling with vintage Tudor Submariner 79190... Off to Geneve... And then to beautiful Southern France... Marseille, for the weekend...
> 
> Fab Friday Gents...
> 
> View attachment 3756618


Perfect 3

I used to live in Montpellier about 2 hours west on A9 along the Mediteranean coast 
I'll be there this summer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Today marks my first week with the GMTiiC - love it. And I've now "christened" the highly polished clasp (ouch) but I guess it is kind of inevitable...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD on alligator strap today, not sure if I like it or not. I think it looks great but, a leather strap on a diver just doesn't seem to make sense. Anyway, have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Hulk is so tempted....
View attachment 3759250


Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Starting off the day with non Rolex. Since I have s tendency to change things up there's still hope for Rolex today. One thing I really like about this thread is that an occasional non Rolex post is tolerated and that the privilege doesn't seem to get abused. Have a great day!! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Lovely shot !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks!!!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Nice strap!


Thanks!!! It's a Rowdy Horween Leather Strap


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Old school watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

hidden by leaves said:


> Today marks my first week with the GMTiiC - love it. And I've now "christened" the highly polished clasp (ouch) but I guess it is kind of inevitable...


Looking great. Love the 50th anniversary. Once you have enough hairlines in the pcls you can always brush them all out for that true toolwatch look 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

116618LN


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Hi from Vigo, Spain


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Today it was this;



Tomorrow will be this;


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> Starting off the day with non Rolex. Since I have s tendency to change things up there's still hope for Rolex today. One thing I really like about this thread is that an occasional non Rolex post is tolerated and that the privilege doesn't seem to get abused. Have a great day!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch for some fishing with the kids.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Saturday... 
Unfortunately I can't get out of my office.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day Guys,

Bought these two for my Pepsi GMT II, I think they will go well. Pics soon.

Wearing my ND Sub C, love this watch. I'm thinking about trying to get an appropriate leather strap for it. I know "leather on a Diver" doesn't sit well with some. Loved the leather Brice posted recently on his Pelagos.

Thoughts, suggestions, opinions?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day Guys,
> 
> Bought these two for my Pepsi GMT II, I think they will go well. Pics soon.
> 
> ...


I wore this leather option yesterday, and although I didn't really like it to begin with it grew on me. I guess the four different compliments I got probably helped, especially because one was from my wife.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks mate, saw that post. I think it looks great.
I suppose it's about personal choice.
I'm definitely going to pick one and have a bash, then I'll know.
It just needs to be the right one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UNCC open house today with Jade and Mel today. Have a great weekend 









Almost decided to sell it this week yet it looks so good 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Dinner with fried vermicelli....... .yummy








Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Double Red 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> UNCC open house today with Jade and Mel today. Have a great weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For real? That may be a record time from selling the same watch. Lol. Love it

As much as I flip, about 55 over the last 3 years I have yet to repeat myself - just don't want to go there. Full speed ahead!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

The black bay accompanied me to the city, where we're seeing one of our friends perform in Gigi on Broadway! Great Saturday.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Lagunatic and his at home work station and his Rolex 116618LN. Photos shot 4/25/2015


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The Pepsi


----------



## jakevance (Nov 12, 2013)

Spent the morning deciding between a rose and a crown.









I ended up going with the rose.


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)

My _Rolex _GMT-Master II _116719BLRO aka _Pepsi


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## ronin_ph (May 10, 2014)

@office.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents  









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

He likes it! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


>


Excellent!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Having a relaxed weekend in Southern France... Classy Tudor Submariner 79190 does it for great holidays...

At the Mecca of finest watches...Geneve on Friday...









Charming Annecy, France








On top of Notre-Dam De La Garde, Marseille 








Smashing view of Marseille from hotel room...








Fab weekend Gents...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Having a relaxed weekend in Southern France... Classy Tudor Submariner 79190 does it for great holidays...
> 
> At the Mecca of finest watches...Geneve on Friday...
> 
> ...


How lovely Sri. Super duper nice shots   Enjoy your European Tour 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Having a relaxed weekend in Southern France... Classy Tudor Submariner 79190 does it for great holidays...
> 
> At the Mecca of finest watches...Geneve on Friday...
> 
> ...


Lovely scenery and choice of timepiece!  enjoy Sri 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Something refreshing today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like LE Vieux Port

Great pics Sri


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thinking to wear my YachMaster II


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Cool clouds and a top hat


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Just switched to this for the afternoon


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Winding down a lazy Sunday with the 216570.

Hope everyone had a memorable weekend.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


> Cool clouds and a top hat


Amazing shot!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Good moaning bros. Short week. Have a nice week


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great week gents, haven't been posting the last week since it remains the same watches... 
The daytona on rubber today, and during my week in Bali the pelagos was my companion.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today is Sea Dweller Monday. Have a great week. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

All good things come to an end... At Geneve Airport, Swiss business lounge... Flying back home...

Good week Gents...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## ErikSzper (Jul 30, 2011)

Cant wait for new insert to arrive!


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Back on this semi-vintage DJ..









Love the sunburst dial...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to leave the office uptown and head home to my ladies 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ErikSzper said:


> Cant wait for new insert to arrive!


What's wrong with this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

tenge said:


>


Love all your photos. They just bring out the best of the best of this simple classic explorer.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

BLNR day..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Toothbras said:


>





Lagunatic said:


>





tenge said:


>


Very nice gentlemen   

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Ripping around today with this one:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Started the week with my Sub. Have a great week everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Love that clean looking fixie! (And the Pelagos dial of course )












dinexus said:


> Ripping around today with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Audit kicking off today, across all my teams, I'll need my blue sub to cheer me up 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ErikSzper (Jul 30, 2011)

The insert is 40 years newer than the watch, far from period correct


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

dinexus said:


> Ripping around today with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing picture - how did you take it?

Nice taste - I have a vigorelli and a pelagos too


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Blue Tudor sub








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Great choice !!
But I may be biased ;-)


Buchmann69 said:


> Blue Tudor sub
> View attachment 3801738
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Love that clean looking fixie! (And the Pelagos dial of course )


haha thanks! It's a brakeless Cinelli x Mash SF Bolt!



calv1n said:


> Amazing picture - how did you take it? Nice taste - I have a vigorelli and a pelagos too


Rad - let's see your Vigo/Pelagos combo! In all honesty, it's a pretty tricky shot to pull off (I used my iPhone), because you need flat, - not direct lighting, a decent amount of speed (but not too much, y'know, because _death_), and a _very_ steady hand.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

dinexus said:


> haha thanks! It's a brakeless Cinelli x Mash SF Bolt!
> 
> Rad - let's see your Vigo/Pelagos combo! In all honesty, it's a pretty tricky shot to pull off (I used my iPhone), because you need flat, - not direct lighting, a decent amount of speed (but not too much, y'know, because _death_), and a _very_ steady hand.


Love those riding shots!

My colnago and gmt:




















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back at my local in Bond Street, London... Missed my City... London, so bloody addictive

It's meaningless not to post a pub shot on a Tuesday evening here... Classy 79190 today...

Fab day Gents...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

it's surely a keeper for me..


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Back to old SD.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

[ @traf  my German friends racing bicycle ]

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wearing the hulk. Praying cooler heads prevail in my adopted hometown of Baltimore this evening, and that we have some peace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> Back to old SD.


Just awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, 
sadly I missed out on a 16700 last month but this 16760 fat lady is coming my way, will see it in metal this afternoon. 
Yay or nay? 









Appreciating any input about this specific watch, for reference the pic.

Thank you


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> [ @traf  my German friends racing bicycle ]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


That bike looks scary fast! Quite appealing.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks!


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day of in person meetings with Audit. The SubC is up for the task. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Hello guys,
> sadly I missed out on a 16700 last month but this 16760 fat lady is coming my way, will see it in metal this afternoon.
> Yay or nay?
> 
> ...


Certainly a Yay... that said, to be honest I do not know much about this reference. I like the distressed vintage look of the watch though... I'd go for it... Look forward to pix here.... Cheers


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Good day.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A bit of vintage stuff today... Classy De Ville


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Certainly a Yay... that said, to be honest I do not know much about this reference. I like the distressed vintage look of the watch though... I'd go for it... Look forward to pix here.... Cheers


Thank you for the feedback Sri, I did tried the fat lady this afternoon, it looks sweet but I remain undecided. 
Actually I've made an offer to the seller about what I was willing to pay but there's still a 400 USD gap with what he expects. 
Since there's no history whatsoever of the watch, I plan this 400 to service it as it seems required for this 30ish years old GMT. 
Will see in the next days if it's meant to be , some pics for illustration.


----------



## jmichael26 (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Pelagos while hanging out with this guy


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Switch... To the Moon and back...

What an evening... Drinks at Gordon Ramsey's in Mayfair, followed by a Japanese dinner in Soho... Now chilled with this...


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Actual honeymoon over, but still honeymooning with the GMT on my wrist...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


> That bike looks scary fast! Quite appealing.


Thank you Alex 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday gents. Almost long weekend 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot 4/29/2015


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


>


Beautiful 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I would like a Rolex skeleton, in the meantime allow me to share this one.








Good day


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand (Feb 11, 2012)

This.....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers!
> View attachment 3821202
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


Buchmann, love those pub shots  Stunning Tudor there.... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry gang, I know it's not a Rolex but I wanted to share a new arrival with you. The new Moray Vintage 'I an affordable micro at 500$ shipped, from a solid and now reputable small company, but it's very well executed and finished. The grey dial is awesome and I am a sucker for the plexi dome adding to the vintage look 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Still same piece


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

The new guy


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Day lume is one of my life's simple pleasures.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thursday thrills... Sea-Dweller, back with a bang! 

Good day Gents...

P.s. Going by the suit, perhaps it should have been BNLR?


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Montage Resort, Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

SD 4000, one more... Why not


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Stunning... Simply stunning...


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 3826354
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


I FREIKING *LOVE* this watch :-!


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)

vintage Pepsi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I guess no one liked seeing a new Benarus in their Rolex thread 

Carry on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilliamGrant (Apr 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry gang, I know it's not a Rolex but I wanted to share a new arrival with you. The new Moray Vintage 'I an affordable micro at 500$ shipped, from a solid and now reputable small company, but it's very well executed and finished. The grey dial is awesome and I am a sucker for the plexi dome adding to the vintage look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch. You should post it on "Orher watches" section for more likes  (I guess that it is the correct name of that section)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I guess no one liked seeing a new Benarus in their Rolex thread
> 
> Carry on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Hey Brice, how did I miss it mate? It's a beauty... Well done you... You and your bloody beautiful watches... Cheers


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Fresh back from service, no polish allowed!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Beautiful Imitrex -- and you have to update your signature now!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

2535.80 said:


> Day lume is one of my life's simple pleasures.
> 
> View attachment 3824890


Nice!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

hornsup84 said:


> Beautiful Imitrex -- and you have to update your signature now!


Thank you sir! For the compliment AND the reminder! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Fresh back from service, no polish allowed!
> 
> View attachment 3827514


Mother of god...and that gleam off the pointed crown guard in the second pic

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great long weekend gents  









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hey Brice, how did I miss it mate? It's a beauty... Well done you... You and your bloody beautiful watches... Cheers


I missed it too. Different time zones you know  Loving it. Very nice Brice

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> The new guy


Congrats man  
What's your feedback on that beast?

Long week end I'll start with gardening and chill out with my folks. 








Jaeger is ready to help messing up in the garden


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Switched to a thick tricolour Zulu with a spare buckle.








^^


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


>


Stunning bit of kit. Love it!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 3826354
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


Stunner!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

My Blue Sub.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy Friday!! TGIF!
Drove my Jeep to work and made and feel like it's already the weekend  I am wearing the Rolex Sea Dweller. 
Have a great day!
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Need a change from rubber 

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> My Blue Sub.


Makes me debate whether I want to get a new blue Pelagos or (im)patiently wait for a nice blue snowflake to appear. Very nice! The blue/grey nato is a nice look.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Still this one








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

The polar 16570!


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
!4060M 'two line'
















'


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> UNCC open house today with Jade and Mel today. Have a great weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as u dont sell the Blue Sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Last reminiscent of summer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

After remembering the obligatory short month date change...



















Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## Martind (Sep 6, 2014)

This lovely number 😊☺


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hornsup84 said:


> Makes me debate whether I want to get a new blue Pelagos or (im)patiently wait for a nice blue snowflake to appear. Very nice! The blue/grey nato is a nice look.


No doubt. Wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cfw said:


> As long as u dont sell the Blue Sub
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blue sub isn't going anywhere 

Pelagos... Well it's essentially gone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Still this one
> View attachment 3834674
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


That's just so hot. All one needs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Keeping the theme Blue towards much awaited Blues win this weekend and lifting the championship...

Fab Friday Gents... Is it daft to love your watch too much??? Love this bloody BLNR...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

One more... Blue Blue Blue...why not...


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

The BLNR certainly is nice Sri - seems to fit you just right.










Something altogether more tool for me


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Spork switch up for a night on the town









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents  and I think Sri will be popping a Champagne this weekend 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## WilliamGrant (Apr 17, 2015)

Good shots but 10/10 for amazing choice


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day Gents








Casual to the max


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great weekend gents  and I think Sri will be popping a Champagne this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Deepsea... Oh yes, I'm all set... Can't wait for Sunday celebrations 

Good weekend my friend


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

WilliamGrant said:


> Good shots but 10/10 for amazing choice


Many thanks Sir... BNLR experience is something else... I'm so blown away


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Stunning bit of kit. Love it!


Thanks! 


Brisman said:


> Stunner!


+ 1


Brisman said:


> My Blue Sub.


Beautiful Submariner!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

And my Sub.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Almost t ball time










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

GMTiiC accompanied me on our first beach weekend of the year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Enjoy the Weekend!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

The 16570 participating in strap Saturday!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's a long weekend... In a party mood... Off to a party in Mayfair... Why not!

Good weekend Gents...
























Now that stealth look... Where's that blue gone??? The two-face trickster BLNR? Love it....


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot 5/2/2015


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

My first Rolex, in fact my first non "affordable", bought today. Absolutely outstanding!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

arrvoo said:


> My first Rolex, in fact my first non "affordable", bought today. Absolutely outstanding!


Congrats, she's a gem!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

arrvoo said:


> My first Rolex, in fact my first non "affordable", bought today. Absolutely outstanding!


Outstanding choice... Many congratulations...


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Early 1601 arrived in trade today


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Low res restaurant pic because I've been drinking


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex. Getting ready   


















Have a great time gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have a sudden craving for white & orange


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Great Sunday morning here in Brisbane, decided to go for a casual spin on my bike.

Have a great day guys.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

79090


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ready for an extreme diving session


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190 for Sunday lunch... Fab weekend Gents...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunday Explorer.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On tudor rubber


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Happy Sunday all!


----------



## WilliamGrant (Apr 17, 2015)

Sri said:


> 79190 for Sunday lunch... Fab weekend Gents...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3855754&d=1430656909"]
> 
> ...


Excellent shot.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Sunday U13 lacrosse!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

WilliamGrant said:


> Excellent shot.


Thanks very much...


----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful Sunday !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

First and foremost congrats to Sri and all Chelsea fans & supporters for wrapping up the title last night. Fully deserved and in the driving seat from start to finish. Well done & enjoy the party 










Great Monday gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

XZACM102 said:


> Beautiful Sunday !


W
O
W

  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

after having a non-Rolex weekend, now back with the GMT Master II..


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> First and foremost congrats to Sri and all Chelsea fans & supporters for wrapping up the title last night. Fully deserved and in the driving seat from start to finish. Well done & enjoy the party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks Deepsea... Feeling so wonderful... Yes, we are the champions, so deservedly


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Bank holiday early morning sun in Surrey UK. Peace and relaxation


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

LorenzoG said:


>


Cool...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLing said:


> after having a non-Rolex weekend, now back with the GMT Master II..


Simply outstanding...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing my Navitimer with my new strap from Bas & Lokes.

Beautiful soft leather, very impressive.

Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brunemto said:


> 79090


I just love this one. Doesn't get better for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning fellow Rolex lovers, I wish you all a great week. 
I'll kick it off with the Rolex SubC 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> 79190 for Sunday lunch... Fab weekend Gents...
> 
> View attachment 3855754


Nice shot of your best watch ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Ready for an extreme diving session


Your NATO says " Vive la France"  love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

arrvoo said:


> My first Rolex, in fact my first non "affordable", bought today. Absolutely outstanding!


Congratulations!!! It's a beauty and what a great first non-affordable. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

peatnick said:


> Early 1601 arrived in trade today


Congrats. I think this is the first Rolex I ever saw when I was a kid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Your NATO says " Vive la France"  love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Glad you noticed Brice


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice shot of your best watch ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

BBR, along with a new arrival on the footwear front: Alden plain toe loafers on the Aberdeen last in #8 shell cordovan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

May the 4th be with you! b-)


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sea Dweller 4000 hosting a Sunday dinner at my pad...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Back to business after an extended week end with my family. 
My favourite watch is strapped, hoping it would bring me luck to seal a deal


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Good morning gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Planet Black Ocean


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

it almost runs out of "juice"..


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Switched to rubber








It's like a strap swap day Hehe 
On my flieger too with a gunny arrillo


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Exploring NW cyclone impact this week.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going with the Sea Dweller this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)

my 16610 in slow motion


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Still same..new smpc is interesting..i think about them


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tuesday thrills with Sea Dweller 4000...

Good day Gents...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning Daytona... And what a combo with pink shirts... Like the way that 'Daytona' in red text is almost matching with your shirt colour... Class


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Watched Juve v Real last night. All is set for the return leg. Great Wednesday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## threeputtbogey (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Cal3135


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Stunning Daytona... And what a combo with pink shirts... Like the way that 'Daytona' in red text is almost matching with your shirt colour... Class


Thank you, kind sir! The dial on the Daytona is endlessly fascinating to me. I appreciate the compliment.

Switched to the Pepsi for a casual dinner with my beautiful lady this evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thank you, kind sir! The dial on the Daytona is endlessly fascinating to me. I appreciate the compliment.
> 
> Switched to the Pepsi for a casual dinner with my beautiful lady this evening.
> 
> ...


Wow that's another beauty... You have great taste my friend... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back from a full service, from Omega Swiss... That charming pre-separation era of 1967 Seamaster De Ville... Caliber 563

Good day Gents...


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

A little late posting here but enjoy the day with your Rollies guys!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Open 6 day.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day Guys, wearing my ND Sub C again, love this watch.

I do miss my beautiful 5513, I was unable to have both and this was definitely the practical choice. Maybe someday I'll have another 5513.

Anyway, this thread has been kicking around for nearly three years and there is quite a number of regular posters plus others. So, I'm going to say Hello with a wee pic. You'll get an idea what I look like, feel free to join in with a pic. of yourself and of course if you prefer not to, your anonymity is understood. I don't think we need a different thread for this.

A while back with my 5513 and my old faithful Wire Hair Fox Terrier, Basil.

Cheers

Brisman.


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Back from a full service, from Omega Geneve...


That wouldn't be good, Omega is in Bienne / Biel  but the watch is a stunner!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

dawiz said:


> That wouldn't be good, Omega is in Bienne / Biel  but the watch is a stunner!


Yes Sir, thanks for correcting me... Cheers


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Yes Sir, thanks for correcting me... Cheers


Had to look it up myself - thought that perhaps they had a repair center there. But anyway, congrats on the watch, an absolute beauty!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I see  Thanks again... Cheers


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)

Can any of you Rolex enthusiasts please help me out with the authenticity of a Rolex Oysterquartz that I posted on WUS. Would be much appreciated.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f505/legit-rolex-1872858.html


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Beautiful day here, sunny and will be 85 but off to work for now. Looking forward to the drive home top down tonight. 
SubC today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> Open 6 day.


Uber sexy  if you ever tire of it...;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Back from a full service, from Omega Swiss... That charming pre-separation era of 1967 Seamaster De Ville... Caliber 563
> 
> Good day Gents...
> 
> View attachment 3887874


That's just awesome. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day Guys, wearing my ND Sub C again, love this watch.
> 
> I do miss my beautiful 5513, I was unable to have both and this was definitely the practical choice. Maybe someday I'll have another 5513.
> 
> ...


Alright I'll follow on this one, first I've strapped the rubber this afternoon  
I didn't liked it at first but now I kind of like it and appreciate how the end links/rubbers fits well together.









Fresh pic from my youngest daughter and myself at novotel Bogor during the last week end.








Good times


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Uber sexy  if you ever tire of it...;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! 
Well it's my grail watch, so it'll never be gone ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> Thanks!
> Well it's my grail watch, so it'll never be gone ;-)


Yea yeah!! Heard that one before ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> G'day Guys, wearing my ND Sub C again, love this watch.
> 
> I do miss my beautiful 5513, I was unable to have both and this was definitely the practical choice. Maybe someday I'll have another 5513.
> 
> ...


It's hard to argue a SubC, one of the best modern divewatch and most versatile from boardroom to the beach. That said I'm after a 5513 next but may be a while as I have a big fish landing soon.

Nice to meet you. You don't look too happy on that shot. 
There is show your face thread on the DWF too. Il play though, here is the only one I have left on my phone since its recent. Sorry.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from Crescent Bay Point Park, Laguna Beach, California. Photo of Lagunatic.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Long night after the Messi show 









Great Thursday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Morning meeting


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Morning meeting


Nice strap!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> G'day Guys, wearing my ND Sub C again, love this watch.
> 
> I do miss my beautiful 5513, I was unable to have both and this was definitely the practical choice. Maybe someday I'll have another 5513.
> 
> ...


Here I am with two loves, in order of importance: my lady and my Pepsi, while enjoying the bourbon/rye drink named for me and my Buffalo, NY roots (the "Hot in Buffalo") at our favorite local spot, this evening.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)

I thought I'd share the watch newly purchased for my wife:


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mind says flip it... Heart otherwise... What do you reckon Gents?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Here I am with two loves, in order of importance: my lady and my Pepsi, while enjoying the bourbon/rye drink named for me and my Buffalo, NY roots (the "Hot in Buffalo") at our favorite local spot, this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mick, that's a fab picture mate... Thanks for sharing... Ok it's my turn now I think... Having a drink at my local on Bond Street, London, wearing my Blackbay...









At Old Bond St, Mayfair... Wearing vintage Tudor OysterDate


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's hard to argue a SubC, one of the best modern divewatch and most versatile from boardroom to the beach. That said I'm after a 5513 next but may be a while as I have a big fish landing soon.
> 
> Nice to meet you. You don't look too happy on that shot.
> There is show your face thread on the DWF too. Il play though, here is the only one I have left on my phone since its recent. Sorry.
> ...


Fab pix Gents... Thanks for posting... What's this big fish like  Can't wait...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Mind says flip it... Heart otherwise... What do you reckon Gents?
> 
> View attachment 3899922


Tough choice. Flipping for?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes Brisman... I like Blackbays a lot. In fact purchased this in Geneva upon it's first release post BaselWorld... Quite special on that front too. Just thinking of making way for a 5513 )


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Yes Brisman... I like Blackbays a lot. In fact purchased this in Geneva upon it's first release post BaselWorld... Quite special on that front too. Just thinking of making way for a 5513 )


Sri, is there a real question here? 
Your mind seem to be a better advisor than your heart IMO


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Here I am with two loves, in order of importance: my lady and my Pepsi, while enjoying the bourbon/rye drink named for me and my Buffalo, NY roots (the "Hot in Buffalo") at our favorite local spot, this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


I always love seeing this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Fab pix Gents... Thanks for posting... What's this big fish like  Can't wait...


Surprise on a few hours 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC until the Big Fish lands ;-)



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Here I am with two loves, in order of importance: my lady and my Pepsi, while enjoying the bourbon/rye drink named for me and my Buffalo, NY roots (the "Hot in Buffalo") at our favorite local spot, this evening.


Very nice on both. That drink sounds phenomenal too! I'm guessing they make the habanero bitters themselves, but any ideas if it's store bought?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

hornsup84 said:


> Very nice on both. That drink sounds phenomenal too! I'm guessing they make the habanero bitters themselves, but any ideas if it's store bought?


Thanks...they use Scrappy's Firewater Bitters. I've purchased the product and recommend it highly! The rye and bourbon together, along with the sweetness of the fruit and the spice of the bitters, is a definite winner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Surprise on a few hours
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Cant wait... Spill the beans soon fella


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks...they use Scrappy's Firewater Bitters. I've purchased the product and recommend it highly! The rye and bourbon together, along with the sweetness of the fruit and the spice of the bitters, is a definite winner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic, thank you for the info! Ordered a bottle for the home bar and will have to recreate the drink myself -- cheers!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Mind says flip it... Heart otherwise... What do you reckon Gents?
> 
> View attachment 3899922


I've been mulling over the same question, and for me, the answer is yes. I like this watch very much, but there are too many other things I have my eye on to keep it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice to see more interaction than usual between members ^^

I've strapped the pelagos for burning toxins


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

While I wait for Brice's big fish... Love this new honey brown Modena on Moonwatch...

P.s. Thursday pub shots to follow


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Sri said:


> Mind says flip it... Heart otherwise... What do you reckon Gents?
> 
> View attachment 3899922


Keep it


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok here it is guys!  sorry it's not a Rolex ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ok here it is guys!  sorry it's not a Rolex ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! Oh my! What the hell is that???????? Many congratulations mate... Well done... Enjoy it....


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ok here it is guys!  sorry it's not a Rolex ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ok here it is guys!  sorry it's not a Rolex ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this piece man, superb choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

A short vacation.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I got a new strap :-!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC on Friday...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> I got a new strap :-!


That's a great looking combo. 
Nice find on the strap for the expII

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks guys! Loving the Bathy 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Yes Brisman... I like Blackbays a lot. In fact purchased this in Geneva upon it's first release post BaselWorld... Quite special on that front too. Just thinking of making way for a 5513 )


I would chose a 5513 over a BB.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

rockmastermike said:


>


Stunner!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ok here it is guys!  sorry it's not a Rolex ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winner!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Pepsi for the weekend, have a good one.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> I would chose a 5513 over a BB.


100 times over. :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Stunner!


X2 top notch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks guys! Loving the Bathy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Missed it. Huge congrats Brice. Enjoy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Missed it. Huge congrats Brice. Enjoy


Thanks Tom!!

Wearing it again, sorry guys 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Any watch Friday? Keeping it vintage, keeping it classy... Vintage Longines Conquest.

Best things in life are simple


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wearing my all time favorite today. Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wearing this guy again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Moonwatch switch... Sea-Dweller later for the pub scene... Fab Friday Gents


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Third switch of the day... BNLR for Friday drinks... Cheers


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Sri said:


> View attachment 3915186


I'm jealous of your watch and suit collection. I feel like a blue (as opposed to dark navy) suit needs to move up my list. Have a good weekend, sir!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> I'm jealous of your watch and suit collection. I feel like a blue (as opposed to dark navy) suit needs to move up my list. Have a good weekend, sir!


Thanks for your kind words Sir... Are you New York based? Love NYC... Good weekend... Cheers


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

16710LN


----------



## sickened1 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

More tudor =)


----------



## WilliamGrant (Apr 17, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Wearing this guy again!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just one word for your watch: BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry gents. No Rolex, far from it and like to share. Weekend leisure & pleasure   Enjoy your Saturday and Sunday.


























Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Watching the Spanish Grand Prix qualifying


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Scary for me and chasing,

I love 5513 but this is strange.
1680 Red Sub, vintage how far do we go?

This is a $12.5k watch.

What do you reckon.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

it's been a long time since i wear this watch..


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

BLing said:


> it's been a long time since i wear this watch..


I can see why your screen name is Bling 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Scary for me and chasing,
> 
> I love 5513 but this is strange.
> 1680 Red Sub, vintage how far do we go?
> ...


Looks quite nicely distressed... What's the inner condition like? Movement?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Saturday red alert... Some shopping and then to my local pub... HAGWE Gents


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Looks quite nicely distressed... What's the inner condition like? Movement?


No idea, sold as is. Red Submariner, meters first, tropical dial, rare as hens teeth. 
Some of these with box and papers are getting $US20k. Found it in a pawn shop at $12.5k. Trying to authenticate it.
Collectors seem to pay silly money for a rare Rolex.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh wow! Worth validating further then... Keep us posted please... Good luck... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Getting prepared for another trip across the pond tomorrow to Boston...

Essential shopping, pit stop pub moments...


----------



## Berwolf (Jul 17, 2014)

Rotated through all my watches this week and finally back to the Explorer!


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

It's been a while. I'm trying out a nato today!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Lagunatic and his Rolex 116618LN. Photos shot 5/9/2015


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The BP on a DrunkArtStraps Horween shell for a bit of Mother's Day shopping with the girls then daddy-daughters dinner 
The Bathyscaphe has really become the Queen of the watch box 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bearone2 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

This just in... literally! :-!



















Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day from Oz!



Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

hidden by leaves said:


> This just in... literally! :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! They're coming in quick succession after the first taste with the GMTIIC 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

damo_t said:


> Happy Mother's Day from Oz!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


That's perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's perfect
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you mate!

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Saturday evening and relaxing Sunday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pel-bber








Have a great Sunday Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BNLR, just the business for my trip across the pond... Taking this and the newly serviced Omega Seamaster De Ville (def going to miss the rest of the watches but hope to make up here...)

Good day Gents


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

hehehehe... you are right.. but now i am not really a fan of the newer models..



cpl said:


> I can see why your screen name is Bling
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

BLNR time...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thought I'll post this... Quite apt


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

7016-0 NATO


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Lagunatic said:


>


Do you live at this resort?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Enjoying a movie with the fam while admiring the awe inspiring lume which is the pelagos. Still glowing bright after over an hour without light


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

XZACM102 said:


> Beautiful Sunday !


Why, hello there!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Also tried on my father inlaws Daytona 6262


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

it is not a Rolex day today..


----------



## Cdn328is (Dec 23, 2009)

Black bay! The first and only one from the Rolex Tudor family!


----------



## findingnewo (Sep 11, 2013)

Snapped this photo while in Bali


----------



## findingnewo (Sep 11, 2013)

and another


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Enjoying a movie with the fam while admiring the awe inspiring lume which is the pelagos. Still glowing bright after over an hour without light


Even without charging it the pelagos last in the dark all the night, amazing lume it have. 
Hoping it will last this way for many years


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Check out what I found Hehe 
The box is twisted after 25 years.









This beauty was initially inside, the watch has not aged so to speak, can't say the same about the box.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLing said:


> BLNR time...


that BLNR is pure sex


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

findingnewo said:


> View attachment 3942186
> 
> 
> Snapped this photo while in Bali


superb


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

itsajobar said:


> Do you live at this resort?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live three miles inland as the crow flies from this resort in the town of Laguna Niguel, California.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Was in a hurry this morning, so grabbed one with minimal adjustments required


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Have a good one gents!


----------



## maxwinamp (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Mock courtroom today.
New respect for Lawyers & never want to be on the other side of that dock.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tudor Sub


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sea-Dweller.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks for your kind words Sir... Are you New York based? Love NYC... Good weekend... Cheers


I am in NYC, and wear a suit most week days. Still in the market for my first Rolex, so spending a lot of time with this thread! Great watches and love to see them worn in a variety of situations and attires -- currently after a stop in an AD this weekend am between a Seadweller and a BLNR (love the watch in pics, but have yet to see one in the metal). I have a substantial wrist size, so enjoy the SD being a bit more on the wrist. BLNR is just gorgeous though, and is so seemingly without drawing too much attention with the color so as to be too flashy on the wrist to wear with a suit.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> I am in NYC, and wear a suit most week days. Still in the market for my first Rolex, so spending a lot of time with this thread! Great watches and love to see them worn in a variety of situations and attires -- currently after a stop in an AD this weekend am between a Seadweller and a BLNR (love the watch in pics, but have yet to see one in the metal). I have a substantial wrist size, so enjoy the SD being a bit more on the wrist. BLNR is just gorgeous though, and is so seemingly without drawing too much attention with the color so as to be too flashy on the wrist to wear with a suit.


Right... going by what you mentioned of your wrist size, is DeepSea a consideration at all? It's too big for my wrist so I went for Sea Dweller 4000. Simply love it. Do like DeepSea a lot... Good luck mate


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Sri said:


> Right... going by what you mentioned of your wrist size, is DeepSea a consideration at all? It's too big for my wrist so I went for Sea Dweller 4000. Simply love it. Do like DeepSea a lot... Good luck mate


Thanks for the reply Sri. Admittedly the 43mm is attractive, but also begins to make it difficult for shirt cuffs. I also don't particularly like the added silver band around the dial, but maybe I should give it a chance in person.

And to not get too off topic, here is my current, heavily-used (note the missing/floating seconds hand) Maratac pilot large. Gives you a good idea of what size wrist I'm dealing with as well, given that it's a 46mm. Picture not from today, as it isn't quite office attire appropriate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mancayve said:


> Mock courtroom today.
> New respect for Lawyers & never want to be on the other side of that dock.
> View attachment 3944826


Wooo! Nice piece, and always glad to see people start respecting us lawyers.

Stuck on the Pepsi again today. I'm streaky with the watches, and this one's been stuck on the wrist a few days now. Love it.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Early bird today. ;-) Great Monday evening and Tuesday gents










And huge congrats Rickie Fowler. Well done










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

edhchoe said:


> View attachment 3948298





Toothbras said:


>


Cool shots guys. 
Nice 4-liner Subs.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

And Sea-Dweller again.


----------



## GnomeCop (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa, this baby today to bring me luck visiting some key account clients ^^


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> Cool shots guys.
> Nice 4-liner Subs.


Speaking of...I finally peeled the Pepsi off, in favor of this guy. And delicious beer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Difficult to capture the beauty of the dial but on this one it looks right, so one more =)


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Speaking of...I finally peeled the Pepsi off, in favor of this guy. And delicious beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vintage-like Pepsi and classic Sub. 
Great combo.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Making me really miss my BP, I think I might buy it again actually.

For old times sake









And getting in late on the "selfie" party from a few days ago...









Me and my number one homie!


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

rockmastermike said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

I'd struggle to take that Pepsi off. The cuff links are brilliant.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mancayve said:


> I'd struggle to take that Pepsi off. The cuff links are brilliant.
> 
> View attachment 3956570


Thanks! I love them both. Switched to Hulk for today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sub on a brown Marathon RAF strap, mucho comfortable!


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

This thing is a stunner. The 1675 is jealous and for good reason.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California.


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

So, Lagunatic, which 1 do you like better? The entirely golden or the S/G Sub?

Sincerely, David


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rts9364 said:


> This thing is a stunner. The 1675 is jealous and for good reason.


One of the best Rolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Flying to Philly from Boston to see another client... Appreciating the true purpose of this beauty...

Good day Gents...


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> One of the best Rolex
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I agree with you now. I have half heartedly admired it from afar, but it was never really in focus. It seems to have just enough of what it needs and little else.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

davvman said:


> So, Lagunatic, which 1 do you like better? The entirely golden or the S/G Sub?
> 
> Sincerely, David


I love my all gold Submariner. I'm sorry I ever bought my TT Sub. From now on I will only buy all precious metal models.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

it is a beauty isn't it?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


>


MacDreamy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I decided to give the BP a break and give my blue sub some wrist time. She is my favorite after all 
Have a great day. 
Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Flying to Philly from Boston to see another client... Appreciating the true purpose of this beauty...
> 
> Good day Gents...
> 
> View attachment 3960122


Have a safe flight and fun stay in Boston.

I must admit that I've owned GMT's, several ExpII's in fact and want a BLNR for aesthetic purposes mostly but never really embraced the usefulness of the GMT. I can just as easily add it subtract 6 hours when I travel to France for example.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> MacDreamy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! 


Jeep99dad said:


> I decided to give the BP a break and give my blue sub some wrist time. She is my favorite after all
> Have a great day.
> Brice
> 
> ...


Blue, light blue and dark blue. 
Amazing piece.


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Have a safe flight and fun stay in Boston.
> 
> I must admit that I've owned GMT's, several ExpII's in fact and want a BLNR for aesthetic purposes mostly but never really embraced the usefulness of the GMT. I can just as easily add it subtract 6 hours when I travel to France for example.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I would add that a "real" GMT movement like modern Rolex, Grand Seiko, etc., with a separate jumping hour hand is very useful when traveling, if only for setting the time back and forth while the movement keeps running. But yes, actually using the 24-hr hand/bezel for other timezone(s) is a stretch for me, too. Maybe if I were a commercial pilot that forgot where he was half the time I would feel differently...


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Enough talk, here is my new favorite watch!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Time to sleep, I've charged the pelagos for the night ( although it's not necessary but I kind of enjoy the way it glows)


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Orange County Harley-Davidson, Irvine, California.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Have a safe flight and fun stay in Boston.
> 
> I must admit that I've owned GMT's, several ExpII's in fact and want a BLNR for aesthetic purposes mostly but never really embraced the usefulness of the GMT. I can just as easily add it subtract 6 hours when I travel to France for example.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks mate... Yes and no... When the time zones go beyond 5-6 hours it gets bit difficult? Functional yet 

Love your Tudor Submariner


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So far a very successful day in Philly... Fab weather, fab City... Shot this after dinner last evening...


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

Out on the course


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sri said:


> So far a very successful day in Philly... Fab weather, fab City... Shot this after dinner last evening...
> 
> View attachment 3972882
> 
> ...


Great pictures! Philly is a great city, Village Whisky is always on my list of places to go when visiting.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Munch520 said:


> Great pictures! Philly is a great city, Village Whisky is always on my list of places to go when visiting.


Thanks a bunch Munch for the suggestion... It indeed is a great City... Cheers


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning guys!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday evening and Thursday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous  
Ready for the looonnnggg week end 

Voilà!


----------



## ronin_ph (May 10, 2014)

Broke out the bb


----------



## WilliamGrant (Apr 17, 2015)

:sunglasses:


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

"Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us.....










"We are all meant to shine. It's not just in some of us; it is in everyone. And as we let our own lights shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others."










-Marianne Williamson


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to work with the Sea Dweller 16660 today. I do prefer it to my SubC 
Have a great day!
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Casual Thursday in the office with the SubC


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

WilliamGrant said:


> :sunglasses:


Yummy.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

calv1n said:


>


Good fit Calvin, it's setting the pelagos just right! 
What clasp you got on mate?


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Good fit Calvin, it's setting the pelagos just right!
> What clasp you got on mate?


Cheers mate, yep, it seems to work really well with the Pelagos, giving it a kind of grown up, retro feel. One of these... 🏼


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

That's brilliant 

The main turn off for me to set a shark mesh on mine is about the generic clasp.

Yours looks top notch, I wouldn't mind the omega logo.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamGrant (Apr 17, 2015)

alex79 said:


> WilliamGrant said:
> 
> 
> > :sunglasses:
> ...


Thanks dude. Finally, I bought it today from AD with all box & papers including bank transaction receipts. So much happy now.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

wearing this ceramica while waiting for a new arrival to my watch family..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

WilliamGrant said:


> Thanks dude. Finally, I bought it today from AD with all box & papers including bank transaction receipts. So much happy now.


Hehe congratulations


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Lovely day for walking in Toronto...


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Actually too precious to wear.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow ^^^ That literally looks brand new. Beauty. What's the story, morning glory? (Sorry I may have missed it elsewhere).


----------



## bearone2 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Amazing day in Boston... Sipping New England classic, Harpoon IPA during lunch...

Let the day time lume light up the lives...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

davvman said:


> Actually too precious to wear.
> View attachment 3985042


There is no such thing.  it begs to be enjoyed. 
It's like folks who have a Porsche and keep in the garage 350 days a year 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Good morning from Hong Kong  

























Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

5513


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Good morning from Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Nice yacht

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> 5513


That's just sick!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Have a break


----------



## ronin_ph (May 10, 2014)

Friday. Going home early.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

View attachment 3992002


Midday express


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Rolex Oyster DateJust 18K Gold Automatic Watch - 16238

​


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Expédition out of Jakarta rush, taking everybody even Jaeger


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> There is no such thing.  it begs to be enjoyed.
> It's like folks who have a Porsche and keep in the garage 350 days a year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I keep mine on the window sill |>


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Plexy-Sub


----------



## David Cote (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brunemto said:


> Plexy-Sub
> 
> View attachment 3994266


The best kind . Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mancayve said:


> I keep mine on the window sill |>
> 
> View attachment 3992970


Nicely done  
Love the watch and the car and the pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tiagu said:


> View attachment 3992002
> 
> 
> Midday express


Oui oui!! Le croissant  miam miam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No Rolex today but the BPFF Bathyscaphe on Horween horsehide cordovan 8


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

newest member to the watch family..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Beer tasting in St. Louis whilst wearing the BBR. When in Rome, and all...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLing said:


> newest member to the watch family..


Dang. That's hot. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bearone2 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

hidden by leaves said:


> Wow ^^^ That literally looks brand new. Beauty. What's the story, morning glory? (Sorry I may have missed it elsewhere).


Sorry for replying late, have forgotten about it.

There was no introduction yet, nothing to be missed.
Will follow in time.

Sincerely, Dave


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

davvman said:


> Sorry for replying late, have forgotten about it.
> 
> There was no introduction yet, nothing to be missed.
> Will follow in time.
> ...


Look forward to it.

And while I'm here... this today. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Nice yacht
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you Brice   Wish it would be mine 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Casual start gentlemen  Rolex later. Enjoy your Friday evening and have a great relaxing weekend 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's just sick!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! 
5513 is the most simple beauty for me.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

BLing said:


> newest member to the watch family..


Huge congrats! 
372? 
Simple and beautiful, I love it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

BLing said:


> newest member to the watch family..


Very nice BLing


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes.. 372. plain and simple but I love it..



jazzbach said:


> Huge congrats!
> 372?
> Simple and beautiful, I love it.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you..



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice BLing


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks. I just love how different color and type of straps can change the look of the watch..



Jeep99dad said:


> Dang. That's hot. Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Quick pic of my new Tudor


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Crazy Friday cocktails evening at swanky bars at InterContinental Boston Downtown...
Fab weekend Gents...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still with this watch for today but i change the strap...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chilling after a long ride with the kids on my dad buggy.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

A birthday gift from my wife, my first Rolex.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## siddiquefehd (May 16, 2015)

New to WUS. First venture into the Tudor brand. Never been happier. Keeping up with the brand associations to an extent.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

siddiquefehd said:


> New to WUS. First venture into the Tudor brand. Never been happier. Keeping up with the brand associations to an extent.


Welcome to WUS and the Rolex/Tudor subforum. :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 4003226
> 
> A birthday gift from my wife, my first Rolex.


Many congratulations... She has great taste...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 4003226
> 
> A birthday gift from my wife, my first Rolex.


Nice piece! And nice lady!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## bearone2 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> Nice piece! And nice lady!


Agreed!! She is a keeper ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the BPFF on shell 8 strap from DrunkArtStraps 









And met with a fellow NC WIS for brunch and a trade, from which I left with this Rolex Sea Dweller 4000 116600. What a beauty!! Much nicer lines than my departed SubC. 
Now I must decide whether to keep it or the SD 16660 









Pool testing 









The two SD size by side. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Near the water.... Good thing I'm wearing a diver today lol


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I started the day with the BPFF on shell 8 strap from DrunkArtStraps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey hey Brice, congratulations mate. So you are now dwelling with two Dwellers... How do you rate the 4000 against your older SD? 
Good weekend mate... Cheers

I'm having my lunch in downtown Boston with Harpoon Boston ale... So in love with my BNLR...

Good weekend agents...


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of my Rolex 116618LN. 5/16/2015


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

First day out with this guy..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Near the water.... Good thing I'm wearing a diver today lol


Great Boston Terrier!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

NickinNYC said:


> Great Boston Terrier!


Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!!!


My girlfriends mom has one and it's the silliest dog ever. Great dogs!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Terrific posts and watches gentlemen. Side by side SDs, first Rolex as birthday gift, Cocktail parties and so on. Loving it  Great Saturday evening and Sunday to all of you 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day,

Blue Tudor SF on a blue Kangaroo NATO.

Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

My first GMT Master 16700 A.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

A day on the SW coast. Good food, wine, art. The main exhibit...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to the BLNR


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## WilliamGrant (Apr 17, 2015)

:grinning:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> G'day,
> 
> Blue Tudor SF on a blue Kangaroo NATO.
> 
> Have a nice Sunday.


Wow!!! Stunning. Looks awesome on this strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLing said:


> back to the BLNR


Stunning !!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm still wearing the Rolex Sea Dweller 116600. 
Have a great Sunday. 
Brice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot from the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California.


I am not a gold fan but that Sub just looks amazing. I always wondered is the spring bars gold to or ss, dumb I know but it always bothered me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A day at the museum... Museum of Fine Arts, Boston... Outstanding place


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

BLing said:


> still with this watch for today but i change the strap...


Are those Bentley wheels?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Flipped my Tudor Oyster date to part fund this and I couldn't be happier.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> G'day,
> 
> Blue Tudor SF on a blue Kangaroo NATO.
> 
> Have a nice Sunday.


Sweet Donald, for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## WilliamGrant (Apr 17, 2015)

cfw said:


> Flipped my Tudor Oyster date to part fund this and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4020898&d=1431879257"]
> 
> ...


Congrats on new Omega :wink:


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Black Lollipop


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start gents  









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Pepsi day 2.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Enjoying a nice sunset and filet with the BBB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

No, they are Brabus wheels...



cfw said:


> Are those Bentley wheels?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

starting the week with ceramica..


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Will be starting my week off w/ the Pam Three 1 Two on Simona Saddle Shoes










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

cfw said:


> I am not a gold fan but that Sub just looks amazing. I always wondered is the spring bars gold to or ss, dumb I know but it always bothered me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are gold


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Gulf Links, Dana Point, California. 5/17/2015


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 5/17/2015


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. 5/17/2015.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


> Monarch Beach Gulf Links, Dana Point, California. 5/17/2015


Wow looks a bit like Pebble Beach. Love this links courses. Looking forward to The Open, St. Andrews in July   









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


> Monarch Beach Gulf Links, Dana Point, California. 5/17/2015


Now THAT is my kind of green. Nice and wide


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)

BLing said:


> starting the week with ceramica..


Happy Monday - start of the week - from my ceramica 438 )


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)

Procrastinating on Monday with this beauty


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 4027458
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


Filson shot?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Took me a while to talk myself into spending this much on a watch but it's the only one that really ticks all the boxes. What a beauty, day 3 of owning this one.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Filson shot??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You bet!
Filson, my other addiction...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

1675 today:


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Iso time


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the SDc tonight and wrapping up the work day from home. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Another Pepsi here.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Chilling at a bar in Downtown Boston...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day Gents


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

love seeing the balance on the dial..


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New NATO.


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Jason71 said:


> Black Lollipop


Cool, I'm not the only one who likes the cyclops. You seem to like it so much, you had one installed on a no-date version! Just kidding - beautiful watch!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Davidoff (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll continue with the Rolex SDc 116600 this morning. It's a great watch but the 16660 gives it a run for his $ IMHO ;-)
Have a great day!
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Chilling at a bar in Downtown Boston...
> 
> View attachment 4034042


Love this one. My favorite in your awesome collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Still the GMT II


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

Just got this in yesterday


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing GMT... that nato has it's subtle magic there... Cheers


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Amazing GMT... that nato has it's subtle magic there... Cheers


Thank you, sir! Wore one GMT during a restless night, switched to another for work today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Bloody hell! She's another beauty... Amazing taste again... Cheers


----------



## WilliamGrant (Apr 17, 2015)

:grinning:


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)

.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Seamaster De Ville (on new vintage strap) for me on what is my last evening in Boston before I jet off to San Francisco...

Good day Gents...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pub switch... I'd die for that lume...

Fab evening Gents...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm quite fickle today. 14060m this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I'm quite fickle today. 14060m this evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect  want one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

eyky said:


> 5512


Wow!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I'm quite fickle today. 14060m this evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mick, you are on some magical roll today... ) Amazing collection my friend... Keep it up


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

eyky said:


> 5512


WOW! 
What a beauty...
That must be a keeper.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Schneeflocke said:


> View attachment 4046250


New OP 39mm?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday evening and Wednesday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thank you, sir! Wore one GMT during a restless night, switched to another for work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this is it!

So...I got mine


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That evening Prosecco shot... Cheers


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Going with PAM today..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> Yes, this is it!
> 
> So...I got mine


That's a good look, my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omitohud (Sep 21, 2014)

Trying on the new tropic rubber bracelet for the warm weather. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This old little guy won the battle of the Sea Dwellers  so I'll be wearing it today to celebrate! ;-)

Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


>


A m a z i n g.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

jazzbach said:


> New OP 39mm?


No, it's the 2014, 36mm OP, with the steel dial. b-)


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> This old little guy won the battle of the Sea Dwellers  so I'll be wearing it today to celebrate! ;-)
> 
> Have a great day.
> Brice


Getting rid of the 116600?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hornsup84 said:


> Getting rid of the 116600?


Yes sir. Put It for sale late last night. Incredible watch, better watch... But my heart can't let go of the 16600  Not keeping both 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

One of my favorites.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Schneeflocke said:


> No, it's the 2014, 36mm OP, with the steel dial. b-)


Oh I see. 
Anyway, nice piece! 
Especially the dial is so cool.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> A m a z i n g.


Thank you very much, jazzbach:-!


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

My favorite


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


> Thank you very much, jazzbach:-!


Never given the grey or black THC much thought, but it looks very nice on your wrist! I'm also jealous of the sunshine and your being out in it. The long weekend (Memorial Day) can't come soon enough!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Posting this from 36000 Ft flying somewhere over Montana/Wyoming...

It's an amazing feeling to set time zones on GMT watches... BNLR all set to land at Frisco in about 1.5 hours...

Good day Gents


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Stopped in one of my favorite towns on earth and picked this up today:


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

114060 today


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Gotta excuse the huuge pictures yesterday. I wanna catch up to it. They look better small size, anyway..










Sincerely, Dave


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Still Pepsi 


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Still Pepsi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks excellent on that nato!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Looks excellent on that nato!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly sir 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! So beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Still Pepsi. 
So good accuracy. 
It keeps running +0.0~0.5 sec a day


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

it's Batman time..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLing said:


> it's Batman time..


Holy Batman BLNR  LOVE this shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

High noon 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes sir. Put It for sale late last night. Incredible watch, better watch... But my heart can't let go of the 16600  Not keeping both
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I think it's a sensitive choice Brice  And there's always time for the SD 4000   They are both incredible cool,

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)

Went for a bike ride


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Not wearing much of my other watches, now that I have re-purchased my Black Bay.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dantan said:


> Not wearing much of my other watches, now that I have re-purchased my Black Bay.


She is a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I started the day with the BPFF on shell 8 strap from DrunkArtStraps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Seamaster De Ville today...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Evening switch... Addictive BNLR


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

the best of base..


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

1990s Sub


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Few more hours then another long weekend   Great Friday gents










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Ready for rainy day


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cue dramatic music...










....inside this package...










....I was thrilled to see THIS:


















New to me 16600, and my first foray into the Sea-Dweller realm. I now understand what many of you guys have been raving about. I am really wild about it thus far!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats mick! She's a beauty


Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Congrats mick! She's a beauty
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I am really psyched about it. I jettisoned the black bay as part of the deal, and I am very pleased with this new piece. It's substantial without being weighty, and I really enjoy the way it sits on my wrist. Super happy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Cue dramatic music...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! 








And welcome!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Congrats Mick. That is my favorite Rolex. A 16600 with drilled-through lugs and a luminova dial is my favorite. You jumped to the head of the line right off the bat.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

I think I finally nailed the Black Bay strap conundrum with this one. Watch Obsession "perlon" brown strap, fitted with original Tudor BB buckle for a classy finish that really lifts the strap. Excuse pasty British wrist.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Tempusfugitus said:


> Excuse pasty British wrist.


Hah!

BB Red looks at home on the brown Perlon, well done!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merry Christmas Mick , nice addition to your collection.


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Old Fashioned, Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue and the final episode of Mad Men for a classic evening.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Cue dramatic music...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many congratulations Mick... That's mighty marvellous... What an acquisition my friend... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tempusfugitus said:


> I think I finally nailed the Black Bay strap conundrum with this one. Watch Obsession "perlon" brown strap, fitted with original Tudor BB buckle for a classy finish that really lifts the strap. Excuse pasty British wrist.
> 
> View attachment 4074577
> 
> ...


So spot on... Shall get one mate... Cheers


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Finally picked this beauty up and had a chance to post









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry guys. I've been away for awhile. Just traded my SDc4000 yesterday for a Yacht-Master. Finally a blue dial Rolex! As much as I love the SDc4000, the thinner case and slimmer contour definitely fits my skinny wrist much nicer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Cue dramatic music...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on that beast. Love it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Sorry guys. I've been away for awhile. Just traded my SDc4000 yesterday for a Yacht-Master. Finally a blue dial Rolex! As much as I love the SDc4000, the thinner case and slimmer contour definitely fits my skinny wrist much nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing. Nice swap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> Finally picked this beauty up and had a chance to post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, perfect.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

So many great shots and watches lately. Well done. Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Cue dramatic music...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome  It's a beauty. Huge congrats. Super timing for the weekend  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Sorry guys. I've been away for awhile. Just traded my SDc4000 yesterday for a Yacht-Master. Finally a blue dial Rolex! As much as I love the SDc4000, the thinner case and slimmer contour definitely fits my skinny wrist much nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great piece! 
Rolex BLUE is amazing.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa guys, been a sunny bright day here and am enjoying the light weight beast pelagos as usual during week ends =)


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Old Sea-Dweller under the sky.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Starting the long weekend with a soccer practice...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jg8888ph1 (Feb 14, 2015)

The BLNR is just a modern classic...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Am not surprised to see that sweet beast on your wrist :think: 









Cheers!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Am not surprised to see that sweet beast on your wrist :think:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's going to be stuck on my wrist for a while!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Just posted this same picture with a snarky comment in the wruwrn thread. I hope no one takes offense, it was meant to be funny.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

My one and only Rolex! ?.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116618LN. Photos shot 5/23/2015


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Woah! Are you from the future? 


Lagunatic said:


> My Rolex 116618LN. Photos shot 7/23/2015


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rolex later gents 










Great and enjoyable weekend to all

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a nice Sunday Gents


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Cue dramatic music...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Mick.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> Sorry guys. I've been away for awhile. Just traded my SDc4000 yesterday for a Yacht-Master. Finally a blue dial Rolex! As much as I love the SDc4000, the thinner case and slimmer contour definitely fits my skinny wrist much nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Old Sea-Dweller under the sky.


One of my favourites.

What year is it?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice Sunday chaps.

DSSD, albeit an old photo.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> One of my favourites.
> 
> What year is it?


Thanks! My favorite, too. 
6.5 mil. serial. 1981


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Thanks! My favorite, too.
> 6.5 mil. serial. 1981


Wow, could have a real rarity there.

Good chance you may have a no "Registered Design" case.

Have you checked between the lugs at 12 to see if the "Registered Design" stamping is there. Good chance with that serial no. that it is missing.

Have a look and let me know, it's an interesting story.

I had a 5513, Mk III Maxi, 6.2M that was a no "Registered Design" case.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Have a great weekend










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Headed home... Hectic two weeks it's been in Boston, Philly and SFO... So happy to be flying back home... Thanks to my BNLR for keeping me in great company... Not just a travellers' watch...

Good weekend Gents...








P.s. Right now hanging out at a Wine bar at Boston Logan Intl


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

A very blue Monday. But it feels so good! ️









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Have a great Sunday evening and Monday gents









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Wow, could have a real rarity there.
> 
> Good chance you may have a no "Registered Design" case.
> 
> ...


Brisman, I checked it out and found this: 








Mine is a normal ( or an abnormal ) one I think


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. 5/24/2015.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Brisman, I checked it out and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing that.

Yours is normal, there were a number of cases around 6.2M to mid/late 6M that did not have the "Registered Design" stamped on the case.

I believe it was due to a lapsed patent on the case.

In saying that, I'm not sure why some have it and some don't.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my DSSD. Have a good one.


----------



## sebgreen (Dec 11, 2014)

Somehow I feel this watch is in its element - exploring Tavira (Portugal)


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The Pepsi


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Took the Milgauss for a walk today.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Me wearing Pepsi, too. 
Really versatile watch.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 4106225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106233
> ...


Beautiful...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

wearing this on Sunday.. the base with the OEM strap..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

switch to the Submariner for today..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Quick one, all set to watch madmax remake.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still the SD. My baby niece was quite taken with it this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> Sorry guys. I've been away for awhile. Just traded my SDc4000 yesterday for a Yacht-Master. Finally a blue dial Rolex! As much as I love the SDc4000, the thinner case and slimmer contour definitely fits my skinny wrist much nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! I approve  after trying one on two weeks ago and owing the SDc ! That YM is so comfortable on the wrist!! The blue is perfect and love the touch of red. 
If I ever buy one, I'll have the center polished links brushed and cyclop removed to make it the perfect watch (to me )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Still the SD. My baby niece was quite taken with it this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you loving it ? 
Did I tell u or did it tell u??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> Me wearing Pepsi, too.
> Really versatile watch.


That bezel!! Love...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Remembering all those who made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom and their families on Memorial Day, and thank you to all who serve/served!!

Rolex Sea Dweller 16600 on a grey Panatime NATO strap. Just feels right 
Enjoy Memorial Day. 
Brice


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> A very blue Monday. But it feels so good! ️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks so good!!!! Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> So you loving it ?
> Did I tell u or did it tell u??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I am absolutely crazy about it! You couldn't have been more correct, my friend. The weight is balanced and perfect, and totally comfortable for me. I enjoy the clean crystal, sans cyclops, with the date function an added benefit. The bracelet rattles far less than that of my 14060m too. All around great wearing experience!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

1993 Subby date.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos Of Salt Creek Beach at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Pooch time








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Strawberry picking with the Sub..


----------



## ChicagoFrog (Jan 16, 2014)

Hope everybody state-side enjoyed a good Memorial Day holiday!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That bezel!! Love...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! 
Charmed with it so much


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

enjoying another "base" day...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Pooch time
> View attachment 4111033
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


Wow!! Killer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Triton9 said:


>


Elegant!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day, Blue Sub today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Maess (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still the SD today. Quick shot of the 16600 and 14060m together before I boxed up the latter to head in for service. I really dig both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am coming to realize that I prefer the smaller lugs and silhouette of the older models as compared to the ceramic versions. I'm really interested in these 2 particular models which you are wearing, but have no idea how to choose. They both look fantastic. Do you like one better or are there any notable differences?



MickCollins1916 said:


> Still the SD today. Quick shot of the 16600 and 14060m together before I boxed up the latter to head in for service. I really dig both!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> I am coming to realize that I prefer the smaller lugs and silhouette of the older models as compared to the ceramic versions. I'm really interested in these 2 particular models which you are wearing, but have no idea how to choose. They both look fantastic. Do you like one better or are there any notable differences?


Thanks! I tend to be more fond of the older case shape as well. I am wrestling with the question of whether to keep both or just one at the moment. The case of the SD is thicker, in large part due to the deeper case back, and it's slightly heavier. I appreciate both dials - the clean look of the no date, and the date function of the SD. I haven't measured the differences in case thickness, weight, or dial size (to the extent those differences may exist) but I am trying to justify keeping both in my mind. Ha. I really like the weight and balance of the SD tho, over my first weekend of wearing it. Huge fan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This vintage classic after a while really... So good to be back at my local on Bond Street, London...

Good day Gents


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

GMT today.


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## WilliamGrant (Apr 17, 2015)

woundedtiger40 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4121417&d=1432678619"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brisman said:


> GMT today.


Truly amazing watches

:+1:?:+1:?:+1:?:+1:?:+1:?:+1:?


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

WilliamGrant said:


> Truly amazing watches
> 
> :+1:?:+1:?:+1:?:+1:?:+1:?:+1:?


Agree...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

I guess today is GMT Master day..


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Let me join this Pepsi Party!










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Let me join this Pepsi Party!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great NATO on that beauty too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Great NATO on that beauty too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mick! I made it myself 





































Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks! I tend to be more fond of the older case shape as well. I am wrestling with the question of whether to keep both or just one at the moment. The case of the SD is thicker, in large part due to the deeper case back, and it's slightly heavier. I appreciate both dials - the clean look of the no date, and the date function of the SD. I haven't measured the differences in case thickness, weight, or dial size (to the extent those differences may exist) but I am trying to justify keeping both in my mind. Ha. I really like the weight and balance of the SD tho, over my first weekend of wearing it. Huge fan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plus: 16600 has the solid end link. 
I prefer SD look, but sub is slightly more comfortable. And I like the hollwed end link rattling 









( Now I have a 14060M and a 1665. )


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> Plus: 16600 has the solid end link.
> I prefer SD look, but sub is slightly more comfortable. And I like the hollwed end link rattling
> 
> 
> ...


I am fond of the sub as well...I keep telling myself I eventually have to pick one and jettison the other. Easier said than done and in the end, I may stick with both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hehe all the pepsy are taking over this thread, loving it =) 
Today on Daytona


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday fellas










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## GnomeCop (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Not pepsi I'm afraid..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Strap switch to match my pants and shoes =)


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Had it switched to the strap for the summer yesterday, getting a lot more wrist time for the next few months


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Always in love


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


WOW


----------



## Maess (Sep 23, 2014)

Today, a 1964 Croton Depthmaster:









Tonight, my new Explorer I:


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Triton9 said:


>


Wow! First pic I see of the Ranger that makes me want to buy one  love it. 
Most pics don't do it justice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

SubC today warming up the wrist before his blue cousin arrives later this week.


----------



## ssypien (Feb 16, 2011)

SD4K


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

it is ceramica day..


----------



## WilliamGrant (Apr 17, 2015)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful <3


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday gentlemen 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## GnomeCop (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Love this watch. Been wearing the GMTII for the last couple of weeks, but this white dial is just gorgeous...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day still wearing my Pepsi.

Just want to say thanks, "maybe" to "jazzbach". A watch I always wanted was a 1665 SD, now actively looking because of his pics.

What do I sell, DSSD or Sub C?


----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)

First ray of sunshine after a week of rain


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1601 in the city today









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Maess (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day still wearing my Pepsi.
> 
> Just want to say thanks, "maybe" to "jazzbach". A watch I always wanted was a 1665 SD, now actively looking because of his pics.
> 
> What do I sell, DSSD or Sub C?


Wow, you're seeking after 1665  
Already locked on? 
SD 1665 is my ultimate grail.

I would keep Sub. 
SD and Sub make a good combo I think.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Wow, you're seeking after 1665
> Already locked on?
> SD 1665 is my ultimate grail.
> 
> ...


Always have wanted a 1665, getting myself motivated now as Vintage Rolex Sports are now on the up and up again. Have to buy one before they are out of reach. They seem to be approaching the same prices now before the crash in 2008. 
Might be hard but looking.

Yours is a cracker and always nice to see, thanks.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Always have wanted a 1665, getting myself motivated now as Vintage Rolex Sports are now on the up and up again. Have to buy one before they are out of reach. They seem to be approaching the same prices now before the crash in 2008.
> Might be hard but looking.
> 
> Yours is a cracker and always nice to see, thanks.


I vote in favor of the sub too. More versatile than the DSSD...and I concur on jazzbach's 1665 being a cracker!

My 16600 remains glued to my wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all,
I'm wearing the blue Tudor sub, still the favorite in the rotation and so comfortable on the old bracelet  , which I much prefer to the "improved" new Rolex bracelets ;-)
Have a great day. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^love it^^

Back on bracelet, perfect!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Missed this beauty... Sea Dwelling again...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Rolex 116618LN


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning all,
> I'm wearing the blue Tudor sub, still the favorite in the rotation and so comfortable on the old bracelet  , which I much prefer to the "improved" new Rolex bracelets ;-)
> Have a great day.
> Brice
> ...


Honestly, that's the best in your collection? I do prefer those old bezels to current... Cheers


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

It's been a while...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> ^^love it^^
> 
> Back on bracelet, perfect!
> View attachment 4140401
> ...


Thanks and right back at ya  addictive those little Tudor subs ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Honestly, that's the best in your collection? I do prefer those old bezels to current... Cheers


It may not be the "best" but it's my favorite 
I prefer the older bezel, original cases and the older more comfortable bracelets.

That's also why I prefer my Sea Dweller 16600 to my Sea Dweller 116600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

I like this new Sub and the bracelet. Just my choice!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

sorry.. another day without an R..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rolex later gents  









GWFT 1030E-9

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Missed this beauty... Sea Dwelling again...
> 
> View attachment 4140497


Always so sleek. Really nice Sri 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


> Rolex 116618LN


Very nice shot. Love the scenery 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Later today. Great Thursday evening and Friday gents









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Benolio (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

A classic


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

YM in the sun


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


Really looking good  
I dream of a pepsy gmt pelagos Hehe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!! 
I am wearing the Sea Dweller on a grey NATO for casual Friday at the office. There is just something about those "older" SD models.

Have a great Friday. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF!!!
> I am wearing the Sea Dweller on a grey NATO for casual Friday at the office. There is just something about those "older" SD models.
> 
> Have a great Friday.
> ...


Cool...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF!!!
> I am wearing the Sea Dweller on a grey NATO for casual Friday at the office. There is just something about those "older" SD models.
> 
> Have a great Friday.
> ...


Not sure of its the pic or the watch but man its a killer look!!

On the pelagos as I text and sweat 









Have a great week end gents.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Timester said:


> View attachment 4149994


Looks darn good on the rubberB. Really versatile watch.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)

Good Morning to all Subs:


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Looks darn good on the rubberB. Really versatile watch.


 Thanks!


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

As always


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepsea.


----------



## brucewayne320 (May 29, 2015)

scamp007 said:


> As always, my trusty 16610, I haven't worn anything else for about three months, which is absolutely unheard of for me.


And why would you? What a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budfox88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pelagos Mk I


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Birky1 said:


> As always
> View attachment 4151098


Could never wear it myself (wrists of a gorilla), but that is stunning!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Will be alternating btw these 2 today 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

On ABP strap today..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Honestly, how many current watches (including Rolexes) can compete with these priceless old Tudors????

Good weekend Gents..


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> Could never wear it myself (wrists of a gorilla), but that is stunning!


High Five ....same gorilla wrist here ...lol


----------



## Haiphan02 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Timester said:


> View attachment 4149994


Nice, I like the black dial on these.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Deepsea.
> 
> View attachment 4151122


Cracker!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A special GMT bezel with extra markers on it!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

A perfect sat here, got a small pool for the kids ( the 3rd one since last year ) 
Loads of fun, wearing the beast today =)


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> A perfect sat here, got a small pool for the kids ( the 3rd one since last year )
> Loads of fun, wearing the beast today =)


Cool pool!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

This guy today:


----------



## Batugajah (Jan 10, 2014)

/nice spore where to get such nice second watches?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hot hot hot! Awesome shot, and the watch is dynamite!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Just only 214270


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally giving the 16600 a bit of a break. I missed the Hulk. Lume shot from earlier today as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

This reliable fella today


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Starting the hot weekend with a soccer practice...was able to catch the coronet on a sunny day...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> This guy today:
> 
> View attachment 4158818
> 
> View attachment 4158826


Amazing!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Chilling with the kids in the backyard.


----------



## bearone2 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Love the older green lume


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

It's hot out here in this Georgia heat. Boys in all that gear have it rough.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116618LN. 5/30/2015.


----------



## GnomeCop (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


nice shirt.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

last week was these 2:


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

2254 on red NATO to match the Tod's moccasins  standing in while the Black Bay is in for service. Should be on its way back from Rolex Dallas this week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Doxa Sub 1500T today

Whoops, wrong thread, cool picture anyway.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Benolio (Dec 31, 2014)

Sunday morning. Guess I didn't have the motor skills to take this off! Will be chucking on the rubber strap later to change things up a bit.

Great pics all.


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

As always


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another great Sunday, hope it applies to you all as well. 
Gonna strap the daytona for a late lunch in town.









Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents  










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Today 









Yesterday met wis-friends. Their collections were awesome...


----------



## sebgreen (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice day to run some errands with the top down. 92 degrees and sunny. Happy Sunday, all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Nice day to run some errands with the top down. 92 degrees and sunny. Happy Sunday, all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lucky!! Thats perfect weather.

It's been raining here in Toronto for the past two days unfortunately.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Vlance said:


> Lucky!! Thats perfect weather.
> 
> It's been raining here in Toronto for the past two days unfortunately.
> 
> View attachment 4172354


We've been fortunate and had a gorgeous weekend in Baltimore. Talked to my folks 90 miles south down QEW from Toronto this morning...raining in Buffalo as well. Great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> We've been fortunate and had a gorgeous weekend in Baltimore. Talked to my folks 90 miles south down QEW from Toronto this morning...raining in Buffalo as well. Great shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. Not me, but that's what I do if it starts raining. Fool proof.


----------



## bearone2 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Just got my sub on today for glorious chores!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

View attachment 4173538

Best Chinese restaurant in Paris.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Vlance said:


> Haha. Not me, but that's what I do if it starts raining. Fool proof.


Definitely a foolproof method of dealing with lake effect weather...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Rainy weekend with the blue/black


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great start into the week gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Nice day to run some errands with the top down. 92 degrees and sunny. Happy Sunday, all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!
It was in the low 90's here too. Great Jeep weather. It hasn't rained much in the last 4 weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the awesome Rolex Sea Dweller on grey NATO earlier for Jade's birthday dinner. I can't believe she is 17 already. She was just a baby... Yesterday!  though in my eyes she is still my baby. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from Badlands Park, Laguna Niguel, California overlooking the beach cities. 5/31/2015.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

16700 Pepsi


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Been rockin' this mini the last few days, though it needs servicing. Any recommendations for Tudor ETA?


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sub on monday to start the week!


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

With 16610 in Geneva for servicing and my Datejust still stuck in customs, it's my other new arrival today: the 300mc


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710 with Sticks...


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcoming this new arrival!


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Schneeflocke said:


> View attachment 4176778


Just saw this after posting mine. Looking good!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rts9364 said:


> Welcoming this new arrival!


Love that dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

rts9364 said:


> Welcoming this new arrival!


Very nice! Congrats! :-!


----------



## Danny4 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Garage freezer defrosted on a 90 degree day. Cleaning time. Sea-Dweller is up to the grimiest task.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Danny4 said:


> View attachment 4188290


You made it? 
Congrats


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bright day here too ( kind of obvious on the equator ) , enjoying a day off with the pelagos on a thick tricolour Zulu.









Oh that lume is a killer 

Cheers


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

My precious...it's back from the RSC












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh dear! You have that one also ^^
I don't know why but I really like all the watches you post in this forum Hehe


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Good morning!


Really my kind of thing ^^
Most probably my next, still saving up for it


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Oh dear! You have that one also ^^
> I don't know why but I really like all the watches you post in this forum Hehe


Thank you, my friend! Likewise, your own taste is excellent....I especially like your Daytona. This thread is dangerous to the wallet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readyandgame (Feb 15, 2013)

My Dad's well-loved DJ 1601. God bless his soul.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG!! You have a white Daytona too!!??  dreamy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller 16600 and still on nato, which is very unusual for me at the office. But it's so comfortable and looks right on it IMHO. 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cpl said:


> My precious...it's back from the RSC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's mega hot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Too busy desk diving this morning...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

116600 today... Good day Gents...


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sea Dweller 16600 and still on nato, which is very unusual for me at the office. But it's so comfortable and looks right on it IMHO.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


Yep. The SD is SOLID on a nato. I was dreaming about this look way before I got mine; now I need to start poking some lugholes and make it happen. (that probably sounded better in my mind)

Nice brushed hardware, too. Maratac?


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Again!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Rolex 116618LN


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Removed the end links and it all now feels so much better on my tiny wrist...


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Sri said:


> Removed the end links and it all now feels so much better on my tiny wrist...
> View attachment 4197130


I'm pretty sure you own every Rolex I've lusted after in the last 12 months -- at this point, I wouldn't be surprised if you already had a blue Pelagos.  When you get tired of your SD4000... or BLNR... or.... or... let me know, I'll help ease your burden! hah


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Sri said:


> Removed the end links and it all now feels so much better on my tiny wrist...
> 
> View attachment 4197114
> 
> ...


Now you can't conveniently go on deep sea dives in a pinch.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> I'm pretty sure you own every Rolex I've lusted after in the last 12 months -- at this point, I wouldn't be surprised if you already had a blue Pelagos.  When you get tired of your SD4000... or BLNR... or.... or... let me know, I'll help ease your burden! hah


Not really Sir... Thank you... I fancy a 5513 as my next acquisition, although I can't stop thinking of a white Daytona )


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vlance said:


> Now you can't conveniently go on deep sea dives in a pinch.


Correct me if I'm wrong Sir... How's that? The glide lock is still on for that much needed flexibility? Excuse me if it's too daft a comment...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Good day everyone


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Good day everyone
> 
> View attachment 4198306


All so blue and beautiful... You sure are loving your new BLNR... Aren't you??? )


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, Sri!

Im still smiling after 5 days to be honest. I haven't worn the same watch for this many days in a row for over 2 years! 



Sri said:


> All so blue and beautiful... You sure are loving your new BLNR... Aren't you??? )


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Good day everyone
> 
> View attachment 4198306


Excellent pictures!! She's a beauty


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Sri said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong Sir... How's that? The glide lock is still on for that much needed flexibility? Excuse me if it's too daft a comment...


Just having a bit of fun being sarcastic. Glad it fits better!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks, Sri!
> 
> Im still smiling after 5 days to be honest. I haven't worn the same watch for this many days in a row for over 2 years!


Talk about it!!! I wore it for over 2 weeks everyday almost talking to it!!!!!!!!! )


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


> 114060


Nice vinyl collection! I'm building mine, but only have about 20. 
What kind of stereo?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hornsup84 said:


> I'm pretty sure you own every Rolex I've lusted after in the last 12 months -- at this point, I wouldn't be surprised if you already had a blue Pelagos.  When you get tired of your SD4000... or BLNR... or.... or... let me know, I'll help ease your burden! hah


I can help if you want a SD4000 ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL. I havent quite talked to it yet, but I think that happened when you had all those cocktails at the airport lounges on your travels last month. 

My son fell in the backyard this weekend when I was staring at the BLNR all morning instead of watching him. 



Sri said:


> Talk about it!!! I wore it for over 2 weeks everyday almost talking to it!!!!!!!!! )


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, buddy. She's pretty sexy I must say.



Vlance said:


> Excellent pictures!! She's a beauty


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rts9364 said:


> Yep. The SD is SOLID on a nato. I was dreaming about this look way before I got mine; now I need to start poking some lugholes and make it happen. (that probably sounded better in my mind)
> 
> Nice brushed hardware, too. Maratac?


It's from NatoStrapCo

You have got to put that baby on a NATO ASAP 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Later my Rolex gents










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

On the way to dinner earlier:


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Vlance said:


> Nice vinyl collection! I'm building mine, but only have about 20.
> What kind of stereo?


It looks like a McIntosh


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Rise and shine campers!!

I decided on this tasteless hunk of junk today


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo of Lagunatic and his Rolex 116618LN


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Submariner today.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

36mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Happy to have this back after being away with Rolex for a little tweaking...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

hidden by leaves said:


> Happy to have this back after being away with Rolex for a little tweaking...


Must be a good feeling! Looks great too!


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Amazing watches Gents...

Third day of summer... London Westend








Back to the beautiful 79190...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

16600









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry, I can't quit for some reason..


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Vlance said:


> Nice vinyl collection! I'm building mine, but only have about 20.
> What kind of stereo?


Thanks for saying so, Vlance!

There's a VPI Classic Turntable, Jolida tube phono stage, NAD C375BEE, McIntosh components (CD Transport and Tuner); monitors are LS50


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still admiring the BLNR..


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


> Thanks for saying so, Vlance!
> 
> There's a VPI Classic Turntable, Jolida tube phono stage (running 2xPhilips Mini watt 12au7 Holland), NAD C375BEE, McIntosh components (CD Transport and Tuner); monitors are LS50 w/ SVS Sub (sparing use for material < 50HZ, most times not even on)


Wow! Nicely done!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

BLing said:


> still admiring the BLNR..


Nicely matched to that shirt as well. Great look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Late evening switch to Hulk for a cocktail and the Stanley Cup finals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Did you get it regulated, A?



hidden by leaves said:


> Happy to have this back after being away with Rolex for a little tweaking...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hanging out here with you guys is very dangerous. So many great pieces on a daily basis. Already thinking of another purchase. What the hell?!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Hanging out here with you guys is very dangerous. So many great pieces on a daily basis. Already thinking of another purchase. What the hell?!


It really is. Run while you still can!!
What have you got in your sights? 
I've been eyeing the heritage chrono myself. T'would be a nice piece for the summer.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

qtip.416 said:


> Did you get it regulated, A?


Ultimately, yes. Although I wasn't sure if they were going to look at it since it was technically within spec. (but what was bothering me was that the accuracy was changing). However, when I mentioned that the date was changing at five past midnight (which really didn't bother me), the Rolex CS rep immediately said "oh, we have to take this in and fix it" and so they went ahead and checked the timing/regulation as well!

It's been regulated to run fast now, and seems quite accurate in the 30 hours or so since having it back. I felt very well looked after there at the RSC, and have actually dropped off my 14060 for service too!

Cheers,
A


----------



## GnomeCop (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

I should run! But that's my love/hate relationship with WUS. I stay and can nerd-out on watches, but my bank account oddly gets dented severely every few months.

Heritage Chrono looks sweet!

I'm keeping an eye out for Sub 5513, Tudor Sub 79090, or SD 16600.



Vlance said:


> It really is. Run while you still can!!
> What have you got in your sights?
> I've been eyeing the heritage chrono myself. T'would be a nice piece for the summer.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa Gents, going almost vintage today =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


> Thanks for saying so, Vlance!
> 
> There's a VPI Classic Turntable, Jolida tube phono stage (running 2xPhilips Mini watt 12au7 Holland), NAD C375BEE, McIntosh components (CD Transport and Tuner); monitors are LS50 w/ SVS Sub (sparing use for material < 50HZ, most times not even on)


Looks cool man


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> I should run! But that's my love/hate relationship with WUS. I stay and can nerd-out on watches, but my bank account oddly gets dented severely every few months.
> 
> Heritage Chrono looks sweet!
> 
> I'm keeping an eye out for Sub 5513, Tudor Sub 79090, or SD 16600.


Recommended


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> I should run! But that's my love/hate relationship with WUS. I stay and can nerd-out on watches, but my bank account oddly gets dented severely every few months.
> 
> Heritage Chrono looks sweet!
> 
> I'm keeping an eye out for Sub 5513, Tudor Sub 79090, or SD 16600.


Very tasteful, and wise collector choices!! Jazzbach's looks awesome.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Vlance said:


> It really is. Run while you still can!!
> What have you got in your sights?
> I've been eyeing the heritage chrono myself. T'would be a nice piece for the summer.


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Didn't even notice I got the crystal crown at 6:00 until I was uploading!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

dawiz said:


>


Beauty!!!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

rts9364 said:


> Didn't even notice I got the crystal crown at 6:00 until I was uploading!


Surprised at how much it stands out. Perfect angle!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Well today was a good day :-! after weighing options, I stumbled on a great deal on a SubC locally and I'm smitten. Everything about this watch is incredible - I wasn't a fan of the larger lugs in pictures but after trying everything on, I actually prefer this on my wrist. Much more of a presence, albeit maybe not as classic. 'Thank you' to JeepDad for the advice on this, he was a tremendous help. Definitely a memorable day and can't wait to get good use out of this one, and perhaps pass it on to my boys one day. Or maybe not! lol


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Well today was a good day :-! after weighing options, I stumbled on a great deal on a SubC locally and I'm smitten. Everything about this watch is incredible - I wasn't a fan of the larger lugs in pictures but after trying everything on, I actually prefer this on my wrist. Much more of a presence, albeit maybe not as classic. 'Thank you' to JeepDad for the advice on this, he was a tremendous help. Definitely a memorable day and can't wait to get good use out of this one, and perhaps pass it on to my boys one day. Or maybe not! lol


Gorgeous! Looks awesome on that nato too!! Big congrats


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Munch520 said:


> Well today was a good day :-! after weighing options, I stumbled on a great deal on a SubC locally and I'm smitten. Everything about this watch is incredible - I wasn't a fan of the larger lugs in pictures but after trying everything on, I actually prefer this on my wrist. Much more of a presence, albeit maybe not as classic. 'Thank you' to JeepDad for the advice on this, he was a tremendous help. Definitely a memorable day and can't wait to get good use out of this one, and perhaps pass it on to my boys one day. Or maybe not! lol


Congrats on a great watch!!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks guys - agreed on the NATO, and thankfully I have a bunch of them! I actually prefer the look of the new case with straps compared to the bracelet. I think the griping about the case would've been mitigated had Rolex changed lug width to 22mm.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin63 (Aug 29, 2011)

My everyday carries yesterday and today...

1971 production ref. 1603


----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Best things in life are vintage...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Rolex 116618LN


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

new shoes (assolutamente strap) on the Radiomir..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switch to the 16700 on soft blue B&S strap for the evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Switch to the 16700 on soft blue B&S strap for the evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Sri said:


> Best things in life are vintage...
> 
> View attachment 4222338
> 
> ...


Amazing combo. Looks perfect


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

It's Friday, so coke today and beer tonight.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

roknfreewrld said:


> Amazing combo. Looks perfect


Thank you... Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is very nice. New acquisition? Tell us more.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sri said:


> Thank you... Cheers


Seconded, very timeless look!

on another NATO today


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to have few cocktails at the Walkie Talkie lounge bars in the Financial Dist... What more to wear than a classy Seamaster De Ville?


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

What a view from there!


----------



## Jez4 (Apr 20, 2010)

josenyc said:


> View attachment 4221178


Awesome picture! Really vintage look, so cool.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Rolex 116618LN


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLing said:


> still admiring the BLNR..


Sweet shot of a beautiful watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munch520 said:


> Well today was a good day :-! after weighing options, I stumbled on a great deal on a SubC locally and I'm smitten. Everything about this watch is incredible - I wasn't a fan of the larger lugs in pictures but after trying everything on, I actually prefer this on my wrist. Much more of a presence, albeit maybe not as classic. 'Thank you' to JeepDad for the advice on this, he was a tremendous help. Definitely a memorable day and can't wait to get good use out of this one, and perhaps pass it on to my boys one day. Or maybe not! lol


Congrats !! So glad you got one and are so happy. Looks great in a grey NATO. 
Saw your profile says VP-Operations. You in the finance industry?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats !! So glad you got one and are so happy. Looks great in a grey NATO.
> Saw your profile says VP-Operations. You in the finance industry?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks!

No sir, commodities import and distribution. The company is smaller (150-200 employees) so I actually straddle Ops and Supply Chain/Logistics roles. Lots of fun...and lots of coffee 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munch520 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No sir, commodities import and distribution. The company is smaller (150-200 employees) so I actually straddle Ops and Supply Chain/Logistics roles. Lots of fun...and lots of coffee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I LOVE coffee!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)

Jez4 said:


> Awesome picture! Really vintage look, so cool.


Thanks!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, some tudor pelagos on Zulu vive la France today ^^
Bright as usual! 
Have a great week end


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Evening switch.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

No date for me on weekend









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Weekend gear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

At the park with my boy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


>


That's a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still home sick and resting after a long night. I have the blue Tudor sub keeping me company. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to The Watch Art Grand Exhibition At The Saatchi Gallery Sloane Square, London

Gents who are local and not aware I guess it's a great event not to be missed...

Good weekend


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Off to The Watch Art Grand Exhibition At The Saatchi Gallery Sloane Square, London
> 
> Gents who are local and not aware I guess it's a great event not to be missed...
> 
> ...


Enjoy the exhibition! Fantastic suit as well, Sri.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

Taking the SD4K out for a run. Got a little sweaty.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Weekend gear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like your style! 









Happy Saturday all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

bamaster said:


> Taking the SD4K out for a run. Got a little sweaty.
> 
> View attachment 4239978


Good on ya!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Can't seem to keep this off my wrist lately. Can't explain it.


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116618LN. 6/6/2015.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> At the park with my boy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good boy


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

...just peeled the stickers off and threw this little guy on for the first time. Trying out the SD4K, feels awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my blue SF Tudor Sub,.

Looking forward to another vintage coming my way, hopefully it will be on the wrist by the end of the week.

Cheers.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

The sub joining me for my Saturday ritual. Grilling on the Egg and enjoying a country sunset 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 997.2 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> ...just peeled the stickers off and threw this little guy on for the first time. Trying out the SD4K, feels awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Mick, many congratulations!!! What an acquisition indeed... How are you finding it???


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hey Mick, many congratulations!!! What an acquisition indeed... How are you finding it???


Thanks, Siri. So far, a joy to have on the wrist! The diver's extension is a bit awkward - I may end up removing it, as you did. We shall see, but I love the weight and balance of it. Chunky, thick piece, and super sexy is my initial impression.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wait, double sea dweller, ballin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, Siri. So far, a joy to have on the wrist! The diver's extension is a bit awkward - I may end up removing it, as you did. We shall see, but I love the weight and balance of it. Chunky, thick piece, and super sexy is my initial impression.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right... Upon removal of that extension link you'd find it more comfortable... I do love it's weight and thickness over Submariners... One hell of a proper diver that is, including if you preferred to dive in business wear )


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Can't seem to keep this off my wrist lately. Can't explain it.


Oh dear! Oh dear! I know that exact feeling with my BNLR... What a bloody beauty she is!!! )


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Enjoy the exhibition! Fantastic suit as well, Sri.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks Mick... Love your SD4K... A Sea Dweller is something else... Patek event was a VIP one... I'm so speechless really after what I saw and all that special VIP attention given to me... Ridiculous indeed...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> ...just peeled the stickers off and threw this little guy on for the first time. Trying out the SD4K, feels awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big congrats and excellent choice!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Vlance said:


> Big congrats and excellent choice!


Thanks man! I was a huge fan for a long time, and I am pleased it's now on my wrist. The satin dial is amazing, and the watch is extremely comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats on on another awesome piece.



MickCollins1916 said:


> ...just peeled the stickers off and threw this little guy on for the first time. Trying out the SD4K, feels awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

BLNR does formal wear....inspired by Sri. Have a great Sunday fellas.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hâve à great sunday all, pelagos on bracelet 









Envoyé de mon iPod touch en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

tiagu said:


> View attachment 4242938


Seems to be a 5513  
New acquisition?


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> ...just peeled the stickers off and threw this little guy on for the first time. Trying out the SD4K, feels awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow Huge congrats! 
So gorgeous SD. 
Oh, 16600 is flipped?


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> BLNR does formal wear....inspired by Sri. Have a great Sunday fellas.


Wow... That sharp MI6 look  Looking so cool my friend...

BNLR looks so amazing even on business/formal wear...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry, no suit look today, just shorts and a T......works equally as well with that gear










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

darby11 said:


> Sorry, no suit look today, just shorts and a T......works equally as well with that gear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true and so stunning...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day Guys, Blue Tudor Sub again.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> Wow Huge congrats!
> So gorgeous SD.
> Oh, 16600 is flipped?


No, both 16600 and 116600 are here simultaneously. I'll likely be selling something down the road, as I have a large gaggle of SS sports watches that serve similar purposes, but I'm really enjoying both of the SD at the moment...haven't taken 116600 off my wrist yet!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> No, both 16600 and 116600 are here simultaneously. I'll likely be selling something down the road, as I have a large gaggle of SS sports watches that serve similar purposes, but I'm really enjoying both of the SD at the moment...haven't taken 116600 off my wrist yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mick, think I can understand what you are saying... Amazing warm day in London...
Good day Gents...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Ron and his Rolex 116618LN


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Sea Dweller on NATO today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Enjoying some time with the pup










Still loving the SubC but unfortunately this is my second Rolex product, and I'm 2 for 2 with dust on the dial or crystal. My Black Bay is due back from RSC Dallas this week and today I noticed a smaller spec on the underside of the crystal between the "X" in Rolex and the 1 o clock marker. Since I bought the submariner new from the A.D., I'm hoping he will just swap mine out for another one in his inventory. I really don't want to be without this for a month 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> No, both 16600 and 116600 are here simultaneously. I'll likely be selling something down the road, as I have a large gaggle of SS sports watches that serve similar purposes, but I'm really enjoying both of the SD at the moment...haven't taken 116600 off my wrist yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great decision and combo. 
Next one? :chuckle:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> ...just peeled the stickers off and threw this little guy on for the first time. Trying out the SD4K, feels awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huge congrats Mick   Awesome catch . Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Huge congrats Mick   Awesome catch . Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks...I have rapidly realized I am a huge Sea-Dweller fan in the last month. I remember buying my 14060m back in 2009, when I was new to the hobby, and passing on the opportunity to try on the 16600 for comparison purposes. Not saying I regret the choice, since the sub has served me well, but I feel like my collection might look different today if I'd had this epiphany earlier!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

wore this one yesterday..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

but today is SubC day..


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 6/7/2015.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the Sea Dweller on NATO today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, where did you get that strap?


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


> Salt Creek Beach at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 6/7/2015.


I don't think I've seen any shots of yours from the Las Brisas patio yet? That's a killer view!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Munch520 said:


> I don't think I've seen any shots of yours from the Las Brisas patio yet? That's a killer view!


You mean by Laguna Beaches Main Beach?


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

That's the one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On NOS tropic sport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tudor 79090


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SD4K

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Been doing a few hours walking along the coast & swimming in the sea wearing this...










... 31º C, so time for a break :









'


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Couldn't find my Casio for running... Thought I will wear this vintage Valjoux chrono instead...


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Gents... daft question... Is it safe to run wearing a mechanical watch??? Any harm to movement?
Cheers


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Gents... daft question... Is it safe to run wearing a mechanical watch??? Any harm to movement?
> Cheers


Wouldn't think so - they probably get bumped around quite a bit more in the box on the FedEx truck on the way to the AD


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Sri said:


> Gents... daft question... Is it safe to run wearing a mechanical watch??? Any harm to movement?
> Cheers


Both French Open winners were sporting APs, so I can't imagine some light running would do worse than the stop and go of high-end tennis.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Sri said:


> Gents... daft question... Is it safe to run wearing a mechanical watch??? Any harm to movement? Cheers


I went for an unexpected sprint the other day wearing my Black Bay when my 2, 90 pound dogs decided they wanted to chase a squirrel. I'm a big guy, but 8 legs vs 2 makes it a bit unfair when I'm not expecting it. Anyway, no harm done all around


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Munch520 said:


> That's the one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never go there. In fact the thirty five years ive been living out here I never visited Main Beach. Its not parking, friendly in that area. I think a lot of weirdos hang out there also, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

I finally got around to getting this guy on a nato. Looks good in navy blue, I think!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

rts9364 said:


> I finally got around to getting this guy on a nato. Looks good in navy blue, I think!


Sure does!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Amazing responses Gents... Many thanks... I finally found my retro Casio and wore it for running ) thanks again... Cheers









Do like the quality of this Nato and its hardware...


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Sri said:


> Amazing responses Gents... Many thanks... I finally found my retro Casio and wore it for running ) thanks again... Cheers
> 
> View attachment 4264266
> 
> ...


Amazing watch, what is the reference ?


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcoming myself to the subforum with Pelagos 1.0 on a beautiful day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

omeglycine said:


> I went for an unexpected sprint the other day wearing my Black Bay when my 2, 90 pound dogs decided they wanted to chase a squirrel. I'm a big guy, but 8 legs vs 2 makes it a bit unfair when I'm not expecting it. Anyway, no harm done all around
> 
> View attachment 4262138


Short leash! More control. Be safe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> SD4K
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine departed Saturday  16600 won ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mine departed Saturday  16600 won ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Jury's still out for me! They may both end up winning and something else may lose. Taking my time to decide - when my sub returns from service, I'll be doing some comparison of those three in particular and we shall see...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munch520 said:


> Very nice, where did you get that strap?


Thanks. Got it from NatoStrapCo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

tiagu said:


> Amazing watch, what is the reference ?


Thank you... Casio Men's Quartz Watch with Grey Dial Analogue-Digital Display and Black Strap AE-1200WHB-1BVEF


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mine departed Saturday  16600 won ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Can you tell us what was the retention factor in 16600 over 116600... Cheers


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Got it from NatoStrapCo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks for the info!

My GunnyStrap finally arrived

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> SD4K
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A beauty 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Munch520 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> My GunnyStrap finally arrived
> 
> ...


Nice! That strap looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you! The quality is great and I love the way the color turned out









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

cybercat said:


> '
> Been doing a few hours walking along the coast & swimming in the sea wearing this...
> 
> 
> ...





tiagu said:


> View attachment 4260954


Cool 2-liners!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Jury's still out for me! They may both end up winning and something else may lose. Taking my time to decide - when my sub returns from service, I'll be doing some comparison of those three in particular and we shall see...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very tough contest...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Munch520 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sri said:


> Amazing responses Gents... Many thanks... I finally found my retro Casio and wore it for running ) thanks again... Cheers
> 
> View attachment 4264266
> 
> ...


Cool watch! 
Reminds me of...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wore my SM300 yesterday, last day with it. Shipped it off to a new home today, making room for my new arrival this week.

GMT, today while I'm waiting.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Wore my SM300 yesterday, last day with it. Shipped it off to a new home today, making room for my new arrival this week.
> 
> GMT, today while I'm waiting.


The sm is nice, but the GMT is gorgeous! Nice pic


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

the batman wins the war this morning..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> Very tough contest...


Indeed, but these are good problems to have! Heavy on divers and GMTs at the moment, plus my SS Daytona. I've debated consolidating some of the SS in favor of something a little different, but I like the variety...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Vlance said:


> View attachment 4265018


Great watch. The logo on your hat could use some work...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

rts9364 said:


> Great watch. The logo on your hat could use some work...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Can you tell us what was the retention factor in 16600 over 116600... Cheers


16600 has a True classic Rolex case shape
It is more comfortable and better proportioned. It also has a "better" bracelet that conforms to the wrist better 
The 116600 is just too thick, heavy, top heavy and didn't sit right on the wrist. It never felt comfortable. I did like its maxi dial though and it's clasp. 
In the end the 16600 has that character and charm the modern 116600 will never have. I like it for the same reason I love my Tudor Sub. 
Obviously they are both great watches but one had to go. And the 116600 are easy to obtain anyway shall I want to give it another go at some point 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

...speaking of, I just switched mine to the Hirsch Liberty strap. Perfect fit with this thick strap on the 1660. Really comfortable and looks great IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks really nice ^ love the contrast stitching

Watching the sun rise at work









Have a great day guys


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> 16600 has a True classic Rolex case shape
> It is more comfortable and better proportioned. It also has a "better" bracelet that conforms to the wrist better
> The 116600 is just too thick, heavy, top heavy and didn't sit right on the wrist. It never felt comfortable. I did like its maxi dial though and it's clasp.
> In the end the 16600 has that character and charm the modern 116600 will never have. I like it for the same reason I love my Tudor Sub.
> ...





MickCollins1916 said:


> ...speaking of, I just switched mine to the Hirsch Liberty strap. Perfect fit with this thick strap on the 1660. Really comfortable and looks great IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice for response and some very good comments. I must say I partially agree on some notes.

- It's perhaps to do with wrist size and bracelet sizing, I don't find it top heavy at all. I do find it a heavier watch which to me personally is a winner. Feels like a proper Sea-Dweller with all that weight unlike any other dive watch. I think traditionally Sea-Dwellers were meant to be heavier? You are a dive watch Guru and you sure know more about all this my friend ), correct me if I'm wrong...
- Re bracelet, again, I do not see any issues once the issue in dive extension is removed. It fits like a glove to me. Very solid quality bracelet over earlier versions. Not to say previous ones weren't great. I do love them. I just find the thickness and weight of new bracelet complements that weight of the SD4K
- As for charm and character? I'm with you... the old one beats the new... but I would like to think this someday will become old and that charm and character could well kick in )

Many thanks again...

Mick, have you removed the dive extension links yet?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Munch520 said:


> Looks really nice ^ love the contrast stitching
> 
> Watching the sun rise at work
> 
> ...


Just stunning Sir... Good day...


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sri said:


> Just stunning Sir... Good day...


Thank you Sri!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> - It's perhaps to do with wrist size and bracelet sizing, I don't find it top heavy at all. I do find it a heavier watch which to me personally is a winner. Feels like a proper Sea-Dweller with all that weight unlike any other dive watch. I think traditionally Sea-Dwellers were meant to be heavier? You are a dive watch Guru and you sure know more about all this my friend ), correct me if I'm wrong...
> - Re bracelet, again, I do not see any issues once the issue in dive extension is removed. It fits like a glove to me. Very solid quality bracelet over earlier versions. Not to say previous ones weren't great. I do love them. I just find the thickness and weight of new bracelet complements that weight of the SD4K
> - As for charm and character? I'm with you... the old one beats the new... but I would like to think this someday will become old and that charm and character could well kick in )
> 
> ...


I've not removed the dive extension, but I toyed with doing so as we chatted about. I like to wear my watches tight enough that they don't slide around at all - that drives me mad! The oyster bracelets on my Daytona, GMTiiC, and LVc (along with the older oyster models I have) are sized perfectly for my purposes, and my 7 inch wrist. The dive extension's presence means the SDc slides *slightly* more than the other modern models...but not so much so that it bothers me. If I gain or lose copious amounts of weight (neither of which will likely happen), I could foresee difficulty sizing it properly.

I actually find the weight on both the SDc and 16600 to be very pleasing, and both watches to be supremely comfortable. I love that both pieces are substantial without being gigantic - I jettisoned several Breitlings because they were just TOO big for my current tastes.

I tend to share Brice's opinion about giving the 16600 the slight edge, as it's a classic, but I also share your view that the SDc will eventually attain that status! I'd like to keep both in the collection for that reason. The maxi dial and satin finish on the new model are too incredible to give up, and the 16600 is definitely a keeper for me as well.

Rocking the new one today! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

G'day mates


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

Explo II for me too !


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Greetings; no Rolex today, but thought you might enjoy this German for a quick diversion.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

All this SD talk has me feeling quite a bit of FOMO. So close, yet so far away from a SD4k.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> All this SD talk has me feeling quite a bit of FOMO. So close, yet so far away from a SD4k.


Any particular concerns? Go for it mate? I just love it... If not, then get a 16600... both are amazing watches...


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Sri said:


> Any particular concerns? Go for it mate? I just love it... If not, then get a 16600... both are amazing watches...


Quite the contrary, made up my mind over the weekend after a trip to the AD (although also tried on other beauties like the AP15400 and VC Overseas), but was too late to capitalize on two potential deals (sold before I got back to sellers).


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

My beauty new speedy!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Like the balance of this Dweller... Fits me right, looks sharp even on dress...

Good day Gents...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deep sea Today.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Quelle surprise...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

hidden by leaves said:


> Quelle surprise...


C'est magnifique!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Switched to the subC for this evening. Very pleased with this watch and have been since I acquired it. Everything is just perfect on it and I find it to be super comfortable.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to the base..


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

josenyc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


16700 swiss? Love it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa Gents, haven't strapped this for too long =)


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Changed over to a perlon strap for dinner 









But then someone stole it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

powboyz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need an Isofrane, looks darn cool!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Trying more straps










That lume!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)

jazzbach said:


> 16700 swiss? Love it


Yes! Looking nice and clean from the service center!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day, new arrival for me today.

Vintage Explorer II, "Freccione" sometimes wrongly named the "Steve McQueen" although it's a Nickname it has retained.

Ref: 1655, circa 1978, on a riveted bracelet.

Absolutely ecstatic with this.

Cheers


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day, new arrival for me today.
> 
> Vintage Explorer II, "Freccione" sometimes wrongly named the "Steve McQueen" although it's a Nickname it has retained.
> 
> ...


Wow! You made it! 
Amazing piece 
Only once I'v seen 1655 in person. So rare model.


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

The pelagos in its element.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> G'day, new arrival for me today.
> 
> Vintage Explorer II, "Freccione" sometimes wrongly named the "Steve McQueen" although it's a Nickname it has retained.
> 
> ...


WOW...Congrats! Impressive piece, looks amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day, new arrival for me today.
> 
> Vintage Explorer II, "Freccione" sometimes wrongly named the "Steve McQueen" although it's a Nickname it has retained.
> 
> ...











Amazing!!! Big congrats on that one! She's stunning


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Brisman said:


> G'day, new arrival for me today.
> 
> Vintage Explorer II, "Freccione" sometimes wrongly named the "Steve McQueen" although it's a Nickname it has retained.
> 
> ...


Fantastic & jealous. '78 was a great year.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Something with a little color today:


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> G'day, new arrival for me today.
> 
> Vintage Explorer II, "Freccione" sometimes wrongly named the "Steve McQueen" although it's a Nickname it has retained.
> 
> ...


Amazing GMT... many congratulations... It certainly stands out from the rest... Do like the dial and unique hands... (seem bit like Omega Moonwatch hands...)... Cheers


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Daytona called out to me this morning.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Happy humpdayyyyy


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just. Can't. Stop. Love this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Drinking with Sub.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lunch at the course with the BBB


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Munch520 said:


> Lunch at the course with the BBB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on that blue perlon... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190 for me... I just love these vintage Tudors

Off to a dinner in Covent Garden... Cheers


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Lunch at the course with the BBB


Very cool on the blue Perlon; I've feel like I've been seeing more and more of them lately (possibly switches for the warm summer weather) and they're definitely growing on me.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Bonus points for combining a WRUW pic with a W&W pose?


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sri said:


> Look great on that blue perlon... Cheers


Thanks - enjoy dinner with that Tudor sub, very cool piece!



hornsup84 said:


> Very cool on the blue Perlon; I've feel like I've been seeing more and more of them lately (possibly switches for the warm summer weather) and they're definitely growing on me.


Thank you, yes it was new to me as well when I ordered it. I'd agree it's a great look for summer, especially in blue or gray. I think easier to dress up than a regular NATO too. I used to teach sailing and crew in some small races; the weave on the straps reminds me of the poly lines we used on the boat.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Bonus points for combining a WRUW pic with a W&W pose?


I didn't realize I needed one of these...until now! Might begin the hunt for a nice pre owned one. I love the red hand on the 16570...much better than the newer ones IMO.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Happy humpdayyyyy


I love how the blue perlon brings out the colour of the bezel. Looks awesome!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Munch520 said:


> I didn't realize I needed one of these...until now! Might begin the hunt for a nice pre owned one. I love the red hand on the 16570...much better than the newer ones IMO.


I'll race you! I've had one of these in my mind also. I think the white dial makes it so interesting, and the "old style" case/bracelet is so comfortable.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Sure missed this guy today!










Love how it looks in this shot too:


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Morning with Sub


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my 1655, have a good day.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing my 1655, have a good day.


Bangin! Great piece, Donald. Super happy you picked that little guy up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Bangin! Great piece, Donald. Super happy you picked that little guy up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, happy as.

It's a cracker in real nice condition, looking at getting some leather for it.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Thanks mate, happy as.
> 
> It's a cracker in real nice condition, looking at getting some leather for it.


Would look smart on a natural shell cordovan strap...among others! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really digging this one, those older models Rolex/Tudor Subs and SD's are just perfect- lots of character, comfy flexible bracelets, I'm a sucker for the offer classic cases I guess. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

On a navy NATO today








Gotta love this time keeping! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Not the perfect place for it, but the regular posters in this thread have been very helpful with me making the decision, so it seems the right place to say it: (First, I'm not kidding myself by saying only) Rolex incoming! Will make a further post once it's received (hopefully tomorrow, but possibly over the weekend or Monday).


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Out and about


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

SubC date today. Excuse the date/time gents , not worn this in awhile and it's at that awkward time of day where the date may be changing (which happens to be the most photogenic  )









Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> On a navy NATO today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that from an application the way you measure the accuracy? 
Thank you


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gotta pelagos tonight, here's a quick lume shot


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Is that from an application the way you measure the accuracy?
> Thank you


Yes it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Danny4 (Sep 13, 2014)

Just bought this!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Danny4 said:


> Just bought this!


Congrats!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A legend departs...









But Bond and all things Bond watches live forever... Apologies for not wearing a Bond watch... Good day Gents...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Danny4 said:


> Just bought this!


Many congratulations mate...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Danny4 said:


> Just bought this!


Congrats! Hi from mine


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sea-Dwelling and relaxing by the ocean 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sea-Dwelling and relaxing by the ocean
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fab pix Mick... That Dweller looks at home...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC time...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

hornsup84 said:


> Not the perfect place for it, but the regular posters in this thread have been very helpful with me making the decision, so it seems the right place to say it: (First, I'm not kidding myself by saying only) Rolex incoming! Will make a further post once it's received (hopefully tomorrow, but possibly over the weekend or Monday).


Congratulations, look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my newbie, and a new pic too.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing my newbie, and a new pic too.


Lots more pics please!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

380 on Assolutamente shoe's



















Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing my newbie, and a new pic too.




Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> Not the perfect place for it, but the regular posters in this thread have been very helpful with me making the decision, so it seems the right place to say it: (First, I'm not kidding myself by saying only) Rolex incoming! Will make a further post once it's received (hopefully tomorrow, but possibly over the weekend or Monday).


Congrats! 
Can't wait to see it


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

tatt169 said:


> SubC date today. Excuse the date/time gents , not worn this in awhile and it's at that awkward time of day where the date may be changing (which happens to be the most photogenic  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful landscape... 
and the watch.


----------



## Bullhiest101p (Dec 8, 2014)

Strela said:


> Nice pair! Really love the Ranger!


I second that!


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Started with this









Ended with this


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

After weeks of wearing my Russian beater (a watch I love by the way) as I prepared my old house to be rented in preparation for a move to a new house, I finally got to reunite myself with this beauty... and WUS!
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday gents  









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Danny4 said:


> Just bought this!


Awesome. Congrats and enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the Explorer, have a great weekend.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Still going with the Explorer, have a great weekend.


Big congrats on you, I could settle with this for 2 years


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

And one more for the road ^^


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> And one more for the road ^^












Have a great week end gents .

Still saving for a 16710


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!! Hope you all have a great Friday. 
Mine started with a dentist appt and today will be busy at work working on a large audit request and meetings 
The Tudor sub always cheers me up, and Yeap, it's still my fave 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF!! Hope you all have a great Friday.
> Mine started with a dentist appt and today will be busy at work working on a large audit request and meetings
> The Tudor sub always cheers me up, and Yeap, it's still my fave
> Have a great day.
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

First official post on the thread, as my first Rolex came in this morning. Another seamless transaction with DavidSW, adding my thumbs up for the highest level of trust and professionalism on his end.

Say hello to my SD4k!


















At my desk currently, but watching the clock until I head out east for the weekend to enjoy its more natural environment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Beer and Pepsi


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> First official post on the thread, as my first Rolex came in this morning. Another seamless transaction with DavidSW, adding my thumbs up for the highest level of trust and professionalism on his end.
> 
> Say hello to my SD4k!
> 
> ...


Big congrats! And it sits beautifully on your wrist

Have a nice weekend


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

still love the lume of it...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> First official post on the thread, as my first Rolex came in this morning. Another seamless transaction with DavidSW, adding my thumbs up for the highest level of trust and professionalism on his end.
> 
> Say hello to my SD4k!
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate... Sexy Dweller that is...

Fab Friday Gents...


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Vlance said:


> Big congrats! And it sits beautifully on your wrist
> 
> Have a nice weekend


Many thanks! To give you all an idea (and part of my struggle in picking a watch), this has all the links plus the divers extension in, with the micro adjustments set to the smallest setting. At some point, I may try to remove the extension so I have some micro adjust options to go smaller, but for now it feels great on the wrist.

Have a good weekend as well.



Sri said:


> Congratulations mate... Sexy Dweller that is...
> 
> Fab Friday Gents...


Thank you sir, yours as well. Hope you have a good one!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

hornsup84 said:


> First official post on the thread, as my first Rolex came in this morning. Another seamless transaction with DavidSW, adding my thumbs up for the highest level of trust and professionalism on his end.
> 
> Say hello to my SD4k!
> 
> ...


The SD looks great! Congrats on the pickup, and +1 on doing business with David...he's the man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

change to PAM for Friday..


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

BBB again today. The more I stare at this the more I notice. Very unique watch, without outwardly trying to be.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hornsup84 said:


> First official post on the thread, as my first Rolex came in this morning. Another seamless transaction with DavidSW, adding my thumbs up for the highest level of trust and professionalism on his end.
> 
> Say hello to my SD4k!
> 
> ...


Wow!! Congrats!! Welcome too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

With all the SD4000's showing up, you guys had me second guessing my sub choice! Now that I've owned the Sub for a few weeks, I went to go try the SD again.
While is it a spectacular watch, I'm glad I went, cause it reaffirmed that the sub was in fact the right choice for me after all.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Just picked this up.


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

My 7928 from 1965. Just took it off and put it back to bed.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sea-Dweller


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour Gents, no rolex / tudor today but another kind


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpotters said:


> My 7928 from 1965. Just took it off and put it back to bed.


Outstanding, love the Tudor Sub 7928.

More pics please.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

No surprise for me, still my Explorer.

Casual in pocket shot.

Enjoy your Sat.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sub 79090


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> No surprise for me, still my Explorer.
> 
> Casual in pocket shot.
> 
> Enjoy your Sat.


Cool...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Another pic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Another pic.


Love that SD!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend Gents... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That SD looks perfect on your wrist


----------



## trisdg (Aug 4, 2011)

Best

Watch

Ever!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Vlance said:


> That SD looks perfect on your wrist


Thanks...comfort-wise, it is awesome, and looks wise, I am crazy about it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Breitling time...


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Just picked this up today. Datejust II, love the 41mm size


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brunemto said:


> Sub 79090
> 
> View attachment 4312202


Perfection!!
Look how it sits on the wrist!! Classic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not a Rolex or Tudor this morning, sorry... But another favorite I strapped on last night and am still wearing today until we head out 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Breitling air team is putting on an impressive performance at the Ocean City, MD air show...but I'm like this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Headed to the lake.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Perfection!!
> Look how it sits on the wrist!! Classic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you!
And yes, it fits perfect!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Beachy vibe today. Enjoy the weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Just lit the grill after a long day of golf and work. Have a great weekend everybody! (At least what's left of it)


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Enjoying the now peaceful lake.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Vlance said:


> Enjoying the now peaceful lake.


Look at the AR coated date window. I wish the entire crystal was AR coated.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes I know my bezels off, marking my wife's last contraction!










(Snuck a pick while my wife was in the bathroom hehe)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

edhchoe said:


> Look at the AR coated date window. I wish the entire crystal was AR coated.


I would not be opposed to an underside coating. I know it's a conscious decision by Rolex not to though. Look at the Tudor Pelagos, it's crystal is practically invisible.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Yes I know my bezels off, marking my wife's last contraction!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow man, you guys are expecting??


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Yes I know my bezels off, marking my wife's last contraction!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Definitely the best use for the timing bezel. Thoughts and prayers are with you, hope all goes well.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Vlance said:


> Wow man, you guys are expecting??





Spunwell said:


> Nice! Definitely the best use for the timing bezel. Thoughts and prayers are with you, hope all goes well.


Thanks guys! Yeah my wife is 32 weeks and already having contractions so we're trying to stay relaxed and minimize those. Our first boy is 2.5 years old and was a 10+ lb c section. This next boy is shaping up to be even bigger. And she's 5'2"! Hahaha poor thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Munch520 said:


> Thanks guys! Yeah my wife is 32 weeks and already having contractions so we're trying to stay relaxed and minimize those. Our first boy is 2.5 years old and was a 10+ lb c section. This next boy is shaping up to be even bigger. And she's 5'2"! Hahaha poor thing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exciting time....good luck.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Coming to grips with last night's loss to the Eagles.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I darn love Sundays, pelagos is on.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The world traveller watch is back in action... Off to SFO on another business trip... 11 hours nonstop transatlantic flight from London... Cheers


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Pepsi insert should arrive next week. Can't wait...
Thinking of ordering a jubilee from RSC Paris as well...
This watch is so fun

Oh, and the wooden box from early 2000 is GORGEOUS


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

tiagu said:


> View attachment 4323289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323297
> ...


Beautiful watch indeed... Love GMT complication... Subtle, sweet, sophisticated)


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Sri said:


> Beautiful watch indeed... Love GMT complication... Subtle, sweet, sophisticated)


I don't travel so much but i have family all over the world so it's very useful when i need to make a phone call.
I'm completely seduced by its accuracy: it gains barely 2 sec a day. I'm a happy man.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Sunday. Another hot day here in CLT. 
Sea Dweller this morning. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## meerrettich (Apr 13, 2013)

My modest contribution...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Switched to the Pelagos after working all day. I'm going to try to enjoy the last couple of hours of the weekend.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

meerrettich said:


> My modest contribution...
> 
> View attachment 4330009


Stunning DRSD! 
More pics


----------



## meerrettich (Apr 13, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Stunning DRSD!
> More pics


Thank you very much! I will provide some more pics tomorrow...


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

I recently acquired my first Rolex.... A vintage 1603 Datejust. No wrist shot. This is the only pic I have so far. But I am currently wearing it as I type this.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Amazing shots over the weekend. Thank you gents  
Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Great patio weather!! About to slay some margaritas 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLT13 (Mar 1, 2015)

Today and everyday and everywhere.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Points for guessing the vinyl!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still with the "B"..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

something simple for today...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLing said:


> something simple for today...


I so want a 372 but dang it looks so big on me. :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munch520 said:


> Great patio weather!! About to slay some margaritas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's hot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you

Rooting for the Cavs now. And I've once again been robbed of my watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

EvoRich said:


> I recently acquired my first Rolex.... A vintage 1603 Datejust. No wrist shot. This is the only pic I have so far. But I am currently wearing it as I type this.


Congrats! 
Great choice So beautiful.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Trying something different on the 16600...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Trying something different on the 16600...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Floating watch head!? Did you use double sided tape to stick it to your wrist? Not bad!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

JohnLT13 said:


> Today and everyday and everywhere.


Nice watch, other backgrounds would be welcome


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

yes, it is very big but when you wear it, the size is still manageable in looks. well at least for me hehehe..



Jeep99dad said:


> I so want a 372 but dang it looks so big on me. :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

meerrettich said:


> My modest contribution...
> 
> View attachment 4330009


Nice, nice, nice, nice.

Did I say nice?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)

*In transit: LAX to PDX
*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Nobody Move said:


> *In transit: LAX to PDX
> *
> View attachment 4333177


Beautiful 5513


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

A (slightly shaky) lume shot, Morley Tunnel UK earlier.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Crapy pic, great watch


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Crapy pic, great watch


Great looking! I have one arriving tomorrow - can't wait!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

New to me 7021


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Never want to take this one off.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still jet lagged... but my BNLR isn't... Having breakfast at my hotel before I kick off the first day of my trip...

Good day Gents


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Sitting on the side of the road waiting for the storm to pass


----------



## Nilton Az (Apr 2, 2015)

Enjoying Lisbon sight seeing with my 114060.









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## meerrettich (Apr 13, 2013)

As promised! A bit photoshopped, ok...

























Next time...Tudor Mo........;-)


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

meerrettich said:


> As promised! A bit photoshopped, ok...
> 
> View attachment 4337865
> 
> ...


----------



## brianfarrell (Feb 3, 2014)

Greetings from Mystic Seaport -- couldn't get the iPhone to focus on both at once, however glad it settled on my Explorer!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

First day of trip at client offices... Keeping the theme blue...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Sri said:


> First day of trip at client offices... Keeping the theme blue...
> 
> View attachment 4342921
> 
> ...


That is sharp!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow just finished watching Chile v Mexico Copa América. What a thriller. Now running late. Great evening and great Tuesday gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vlance said:


> That is sharp!


Cheers mate...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

linesiders said:


> New to me 7021


Cracker!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day Guys,


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sri said:


> First day of trip at client offices... Keeping the theme blue...
> 
> View attachment 4342921
> 
> ...


Very put together! Love that BLNR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Munch520 said:


> Very put together! Love that BLNR
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very 'Much' )


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexet (Oct 28, 2011)

My wife offered me this little beauty 2 days ago for my birthday  !


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

rexet said:


> My wife offered me this little beauty 2 days ago for my birthday  !
> 
> View attachment 4345761


Congrats! 
OP 36mm? Beautiful watch.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

tiagu said:


> View attachment 4344873


Nice Coke! Love it


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Nice Coke! Love it


Thank you mister Jazzbach, i'll pick up my pepsi in a few hours. Coke is lovely but a bit too "tragic" or "dramatic" to me...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexet (Oct 28, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Congrats!
> OP 36mm? Beautiful watch.


OP 36 indeed. I was a bit scared that it would look too small but I love it.


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Polar for me.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Channeling my best Sri impersonation (except with terrible pics/lighting):



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> Channeling my best Sri impersonation (except with terrible pics/lighting):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very slick and sharp Sir... Amazing SD4K... Many congratulations... Will you be in NYC this weekend/Next week... I may visit... Will know more in a day or two... Cheers


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Sweater weather in LA in June!!!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

rts9364 said:


> I'll race you! I've had one of these in my mind also. I think the white dial makes it so interesting, and the "old style" case/bracelet is so comfortable.


Done! :-d


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Sri said:


> Very slick and sharp Sir... Amazing SD4K... Many congratulations... Will you be in NYC this weekend/Next week... I may visit... Will know more in a day or two... Cheers


Thanks sir, likely not this weekend but around early next week. Shoot a message if you wind up here and want to grab a brew.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switch to an old favorite for the evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Switch to an old favorite for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drooling all over myself ^

One more of the 16570, this thing is bananas out in the sunlight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Rolex 116618LN


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

My other watches are not so happy, since they hardly get any wrist time, because of this guy. :-d


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Switch to an old favorite for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't post such... )


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Sharing some wrist time with the Tudor today:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

GMT-Master eclipsed


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


>


That GMT hand and dial are both stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> That GMT hand and dial are both stunning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, it is definitely in great shape and looking well.

Ordered a leather strap and I've seen some pics of them on a newer Oyster, so I'll probably get one of those too.

Although, the price of a bracelet is quite frightening.

Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> GMT-Master eclipsed


Cool pic.!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour Gents


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT Today. 









Relaxing with another pilot watch tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing my favorite, the blue Tudor sub. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor again today


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Ok, wanted a summery country club look that would go with my light blue linen slacks so I swapped out the band. Now the old 1959 6065 has an alter ego!






l


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sticking with the Daytona today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Tudor sub here today also...


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sticking with the Daytona today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There should be a rule about posting watches that look TOO good. Get that thing outa here!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

One more for the sake of it


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today I'm wearing my favorite, the blue Tudor sub.
> Have a great day.
> Brice
> 
> ...





imagwai said:


> Tudor sub here today also...


Fantastic Blue Subs


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good day Gents...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Teaser


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

linesiders said:


>


Cracker!

Quite a few Blue Tudor Subs being shown now.

Brilliant.


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Cracker!
> 
> Quite a few Blue Tudor Subs being shown now.
> 
> Brilliant.


Need to do better than the grainy iPhone photos though


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

linesiders said:


> Need to do better than the grainy iPhone photos though


Photos look good to me.

And you have two Blue SF's, very very nice.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

Brisman said:


>


It is partly your fault - you are one of the guys that get me hooked on these.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

linesiders said:


> It is partly your fault - you are one of the guys that get me hooked on these.




Do you still have that lovely 7928?


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

No, but I have this 7016










And something else under wraps waiting for a dial


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà ! 
A Day more with this =)


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Voilà !
> A Day more with this =)


Pitié ! Couvrez cette Daytona que je ne saurais voir !


----------



## yellowbirdrs (Sep 11, 2008)

After 2 months and 1k service. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tiagu said:


> Pitié ! Couvrez cette Daytona que je ne saurais voir !
> 
> View attachment 4363410


Hehe merci, superbe GMT aussi


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

linesiders said:


> No, but I have this 7016
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Look forward to seeing the one under wraps.

Unfortunately I sold two 7016, one like yours and a Snow Flake.

Also sold a 7928, wish I could have kept them all.

7016










7016 Snow Flake.










7928


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

A a quick flight East.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Seersucker and SD today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sticking with the Daytona today Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superb !


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mancayve said:


> Superb !


Thank you, sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Friday's combo now decided.


----------



## Cdn328is (Dec 23, 2009)

Sub, my one and only!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cdn328is said:


> Sub, my one and only!


One and only but man that's a beauty! My fav sub


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Switched for exercise


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Cdn328is said:


> Sub, my one and only!


o| The Dallas RSC better hurry up! I miss mine

great pic!


----------



## tristangaudion (Jun 15, 2015)

Had to escape the sun for a minute. So a cheeky pint of cider with my latest purchase


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Very nice. Look forward to seeing the one under wraps.
> 
> Unfortunately I sold two 7016, one like yours and a Snow Flake.
> 
> ...


WOW - some unique pieces! Look at that 64 insert


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm late to this blue tudor sub party








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Busted this one out for the evening switch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> I'm late to this blue tudor sub party
> View attachment 4370082


Love that blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Just so mad about this...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Been a while...
...but I had it fully serviced and I've been wearing it all week to break it in


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Rolex Submariner of course


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> I'm late to this blue tudor sub party
> View attachment 4370082
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


Another cracking Blue Sub. Nice one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Busted this one out for the evening switch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great fade on the bezel Mick, very nice.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

I met Peter Speake-Marin tonight and wore my Black Bay. Tried this piece on.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Nasir Askar (May 23, 2014)

The beauty and the beast 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New Bas & Lokes leather for the Explorer.

Looking forward to the weekend, have a good one.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New Bas & Lokes leather for the Explorer.
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend, have a good one.


Man, I really want your watch


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Milgauss 116400b-)


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Man, I really want your watch


Thanks Alex, sorry, but this one will be staying awhile.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Been on my wrist a lot this week... worried that my other watches aren't getting a look in at the moment.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good evening guys.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

36mm Friday










Have a good weekend all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Most Excellent Watch for a Most Excellent Friday


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

rockmastermike said:


> Most Excellent Watch for a Most Excellent Friday


And another most excellent Blue Tudor Sub.

Very nice.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Sadly desk diving today and this weekend, but soon will get this back out in its element (at least near the ocean). As my coffee says...










Have a good weekend guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Brisman said:


> And another most excellent Blue Tudor Sub.
> 
> Very nice.


Thank you, Brisman


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tudor Sub 79090


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Some cool vintage stuff for today...snaffle bit loafers and a 2-liner with holes case


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

imagwai said:


> Been on my wrist a lot this week... worried that my other watches aren't getting a look in at the moment.
> View attachment 4374162


Beautiful!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Datejust II, this could be a one watch solution b-)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos to end the work week, have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blighty bound BNLR... 11 hours flight from SFO to Blighty...

Good weekend Gents...


----------



## bigd5506 (Dec 24, 2008)

2001 Explorer II SELs and pierced lugs









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Pub games at home tonight.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> New Bas & Lokes leather for the Explorer.
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend, have a good one.


That's a killer combo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a killer combo!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Enjoying Sat. Night, Super 15 Qualifiers and some Rugby League.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Enjoying Saturday and watching the 115th U..S. Open Golf Championship happily at home  Great weekend gents

































[ images U.S. Open USGA ]

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Incoming ^^
Finally managed to purchase an Isofrane so I look forward to receive it in the next days. 
The pelagos on Isofrane just looks so bad ass ! 
Borrowed pic









Cheers guys


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Enjoying Sat. Night, Super 15 Qualifiers and some Rugby League.


To quote a great scholar


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow stunning watch. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Income next week cant wait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

14060 in casual mode today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a great Saturday, everyone.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Amazing watch! Thanks for posting this, my friend.



Brisman said:


> Enjoying Sat. Night, Super 15 Qualifiers and some Rugby League.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Amazing watch! Thanks for posting this, my friend.


I still want that badly, the feeling ain't gonna fade  
Great pick!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Saturday. 
I know it's not a Rolex but I'm wearing my new acquisition from last night at the Bell&Ross Watch & Scotch event and wanted to share it with you since its new. 
Loving it and it's quite exciting to buy at an AD. Pay a bit more, granted, but the experience is pretty cool! 
B&R 123 GMT has a little something from various watches I've owned in one package: ExpII bezel and GMT Orange hand, mid case of the JLC Deep Sea chrono, bezel thin flat polished edge and some crystal of the Speedy. This one will definitely accompany me on our 3-week trip to France this summer. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Enjoying Sat. Night, Super 15 Qualifiers and some Rugby League.


That's just sick. What's the ref # of this model and year if you don't mind?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

My Stick-Dial Pepsi


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's just sick. What's the ref # of this model and year if you don't mind?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


G'day,

Explorer II, 1978, Ref 1655.

Cheers


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Lagunatics house of horrors


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Art Deco City Hall, lobby of the Hotel Statler, and my SD, all in my hometown of Buffalo, NY this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hope everyone is well 

Started with the SD, ended with a GS


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Started with the SD, ended with a GS


Love that Gs

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's just sick. What's the ref # of this model and year if you don't mind?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Nice pick up, it's perfect for your 3 weeker

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Swapped to a perlon for dinner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

The more I wear this watch the more I love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> The more aware of this watch the more I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beauty! 1675? Or 16750? Either way, hot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doshu (Apr 14, 2013)

Still haven't t seen the same one here...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> It's a beauty! 1675? Or 16750? Either way, hot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your kind words. It's a 16750 from 1980.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Lovely winters day here in Brisbane, a pic. before I go and clean the car.

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Started with the SD, ended with a GS


Congrats! That GS would look stunning under natural light. Looking forward to seeing more pics of it.


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour Gents, here's the no nonsense watch I really love, Always flying under the radar although many people notice it due to its unusual apparence  
Great Sunday all ( soon on Isofrane woop ^^)


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

This blue YM is simply beautiful!



kicker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

kicker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the colours mix between the case/ dial / hands.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Lovely winters day here in Brisbane, a pic. before I go and clean the car.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday.


I wonder how cool this would be on an Isofrane


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am also enjoying my 116622.









By the way, just bought a Cartier Santos 100 last week to pair up with my wife's.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

doshu said:


> Still haven't t seen the same one here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time am seeing one of those, looks nice


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

No Rolex today gents. Wish you all a great Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Congrats! That GS would look stunning under natural light. Looking forward to seeing more pics of it.












Was torn between the white dial/blue GMT and this one... Found that white one was harder to read and too shiny


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepsea JC edition.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Deepsea JC edition.
> 
> View attachment 4395490


Very nice watch mate. Nice to see.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dominates weekend wear for the time being. Happy Father's Day, gents










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Dominates weekend wear for the time being. Happy Father's Day, gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute stunner .


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Fathers Day fellas.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

No Rolex today... Went with the LLD


----------



## grandenigma1 (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Lagunatics house of horrors


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Lagunatic said:


> Lagunatics house of horrors


Don't go in there!!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Dominates weekend wear for the time being. Happy Father's Day, gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOWWWWW!!! Smurf! Congratulations. |>


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

No pic this time, just wanted to say Happy Father's Day fellas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Father's Day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 6/21/2015.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore this all day from church to BBQ to the pool



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I wore this all day from church to BBQ to the pool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous ... Screw down crown??


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Heartbreak for Dustin Johnson and congrats to Jordan Spieth to his back to back Major win. Well done. What a great final Round. Thank you guys 









[ Getty image ]


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Summer in the city









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Enjoying a beautiful morning in German Village. Happy Monday all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hope you all have a great Saturday.
> I know it's not a Rolex but I'm wearing my new acquisition from last night at the Bell&Ross Watch & Scotch event and wanted to share it with you since its new.
> Loving it and it's quite exciting to buy at an AD. Pay a bit more, granted, but the experience is pretty cool!
> B&R 123 GMT has a little something from various watches I've owned in one package: ExpII bezel and GMT Orange hand, mid case of the JLC Deep Sea chrono, bezel thin flat polished edge and some crystal of the Speedy. This one will definitely accompany me on our 3-week trip to France this summer.
> ...


That's an amazing GMT... Congratulations mate...


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Got this today









And this Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

LLD again today. Love it on the Staib mesh.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea dweller today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vlance said:


> Gorgeous ... Screw down crown??


No. Not needed though.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> That's an amazing GMT... Congratulations mate...
> 
> View attachment 4410474


Thank you so much. It's become my favorite.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Good morning..


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I wore this all day from church to BBQ to the pool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I l Ike this one. Haven't seen in flesh. Looks like long lugs, so worried about it being too large. How's it fit

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4414586


Love seeing blue subs around these parts! Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Love seeing blue subs around these parts! Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've owned this watch since August of 98. I never get tired of that blue dial. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks. It's really awesome in person. 
Hope u can try one. My AD didn't have it but I was there a Bell & Ross event and the east coast sales manager was there and had brought one. 
It wears fine on my 7" wrist though it is a long case. Wears kinda like the JLC Deep Sea chrono and Vulcain Cricket nautical.



darby11 said:


> I l Ike this one. Haven't seen in flesh. Looks like long lugs, so worried about it being too large. How's it fit
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I can't keep this one off for too long. Crazy about the SD!
Also, I recommend this IPA, if you're into such things. Delicious! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I can't keep this one off for too long. Crazy about the SD!
> Also, I recommend this IPA, if you're into such things. Delicious!
> 
> 
> ...


That one is delicious. It's almost got a hint of grapefruit to it.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still wearing BLNR..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday ladies & gentlemen

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Back to the blue/black today.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

TheDude said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Nice watch! But man, that cigar looks like it will be good.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hump day, can't wait for the weekend already 
I'll be wearing the Sea Dweller at the office for a day of meeting and audit related work. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Awesome watch. Had to really stare as I thought it was the BLNR because the bezel looked blue.


TheDude said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Vlance said:


> Nice watch! But man, that cigar looks like it will be good.


Yeah, it is! New blend from Omar (NASA guy who makes Fratello).

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> Awesome watch. Had to really stare as I thought it was the BLNR because the bezel looked blue.


Ahhh. No. Just the light. Bought it in Oct '07 so definitely not BLNR!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Luncheon pint pitstops...

Good day Gents


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I can't keep this one off for too long. Crazy about the SD!
> Also, I recommend this IPA, if you're into such things. Delicious!
> 
> 
> ...


Mick, I can so understand the problem )


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

For a little morning work out









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Playing hooky today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful summer day on which to wear a Sea-Dweller!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

There was a 1675 at page 1675, there should be a 1680 now.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

16800 for post #16800


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> 16800 for post #16800


Success!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> 16800 for post #16800


Nicely played  and a beautiful watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

16660 from 1984










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC day..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll need to have a change out at some point, soon, but not yet.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just received this, can't wait to set the pelagos on =) 
Quite a challenge to get one around here !


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Old faithful










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Old faithful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How do you decide between this and the WG Sub, great pieces.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

nolanz14 said:


> View attachment 4440098


Never seen that combo. Not bad!!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

1958 Datejust Perpetual Ref. 6605


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

nolanz14 said:


> View attachment 4440098


Twin towers... Smashing combo there


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AdironDoc said:


> 1958 Datejust Perpetual Ref. 6605
> View attachment 4441146


Slick and summery... Well done


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Evening vintage switch...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

rockin'ron said:


>


Killer strap!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

AdironDoc said:


> 1958 Datejust Perpetual Ref. 6605
> View attachment 4441146


I stared at this photo for a long time trying to figure its composition out, until I realized it was upside down. Strap matches the summer vibe very well!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> How do you decide between this and the WG Sub, great pieces.


Good point. I wear the wg on the weekends and the blnr shares work rotation. Clearly the gmt travels better. I feel all Rolex lovers need a sub, gmt, and Daytona.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## czechm8 (May 12, 2011)

Rocking a New Everest strap.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Man its office day and I don't give a Damn to wear a watch that doesn't match the formal outfit, I am so excited with this new combo that I even rolled up the sleeves of my shirt =p









Great day Gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Relaxing Thursday evening and great Friday gents










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

On loan from a friend


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great weekend, gents.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

En route for a wedding for two of my good friends. Have a great weekend everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Such a fantastic summery Friday in London...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Vlance said:


> Killer strap!


Thanks!!!
You can get it HERE


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Evening gents! Got soaked on my lunch walk today









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

This one...


----------



## IamCanadian10 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just got my Pelagos!!!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

And still...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

rockmastermike said:


> On loan from a friend


What's the interest rate

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

LovecK said:


> This one...
> View attachment 4455850


I love this photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdn328is (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Enjoying some time with this little guy after a long week.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The joys of semi-lume... Fab weekend Gents


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Jdwing (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

:-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PEL-ISO for the week end, obviously a new combo gets more wrist time in the beginning ^^









Great day Gents


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

rts9364 said:


> :-!


Lovely, looks sharp.

Which model and reference no. is this if you don't mind. I'm really liking it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thought I'd try the Explorer on an Oyster. Maybe NATO next.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

1990s Tudor Submariner, Ref. 79090


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Some more, sadly pics from Samsung phone don't do justice to this great combo !









=)


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Lovely, looks sharp.
> 
> Which model and reference no. is this if you don't mind. I'm really liking it.


Thanks! It's a 116000 36mm Steel Dial. The oyster bracelet is very very comfortable, but I've been dying to get it on a strap just to see what it was like. It looks amazing; pics don't do it justice.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hola a todos! My 114060 just arrived back from Dallas RSC. Enjoying a celebratory margarita 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Lagunatic and his Rolex 116618LN. Photos shot 6/27/2015.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190 for me...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD in St. Mary's for a wedding


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

For the second weekend in a row, back home in Buffalo for a wedding. It's time to party while waiting for the reception to start!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

^^beautiful serif insert there mick

Just finished up an 80s steel build, test riding it around the block ?




























Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

traf said:


> ^^beautiful serif insert there mick
> 
> Just finished up an 80s steel build, test riding it around the block ?
> 
> ...


That's a beauty mate! Love the campy records


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Headed out for a dinner date with the Mrs!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tiagu said:


> View attachment 4469322


Sweet!!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PEL-ISO again, quite liking the combo, looks and feels great, comfy. 
The Daytona is calling tho, I've been winding it the past days, thinking about fitting the oem bracelet =)









Great Sunday WUS fellows


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great and relaxing Sunday gents 

















[ For fun & sharing  Got the jelly last week. It's the newest Ranger. Maybe you like it ]

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Just love the vintage box setup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


How's the original bracelet to wear? I've seen one in metal and was disappointed by the bracelet. I know it's few decades ago and not comparable to what's on the market today, nonetheless I wonder if it's comfy and easy to fit?

Stunning watch mate!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> How's the original bracelet to wear? I've seen one in metal and was disappointed by the bracelet. I know it's few decades ago and not comparable to what's on the market today, nonetheless I wonder if it's comfy and easy to fit?
> 
> Stunning watch mate!


Original bracelet with this one was the riveted C & I from the U.S. As you rightly said, it's pretty light and quite thin, looks okay but not brilliant.

The ones sold in Europe and here in Oz came with an Oyster 78360 with 580 EL's. A much better bracelet, thicker and just looks better on the watch.

I think I'll get one soon, meantime this Tudor Oyster bracelet I had gives me the look and feel to see if I like it.


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Original bracelet with this one was the riveted C & I from the U.S. As you rightly said, it's pretty light and quite thin, looks okay but not brilliant.
> 
> The ones sold in Europe and here in Oz came with an Oyster 78360 with 580 EL's. A much better bracelet, thicker and just looks better on the watch.
> 
> I think I'll get one soon, meantime this Tudor Oyster bracelet I had gives me the look and feel to see if I like it.


Appreciate your valuable feedback, thank you =) 


thx67 said:


> View attachment 4473810


We don't see enough BB in this thread  
Reminds me of mine I've sold, it's a great watch !


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Kermit


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

lhanddds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That combination sir is beautiful.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank you very much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good Sunday to all. 
Enjoying a beautiful Carolina Summer day on our back porch. Wore the Bell&Ross GMT all morning and switched to the Rolex Sea Dweller to grill out and eat lunch outside. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good Sunday to all.
> Enjoying a beautiful Carolina Summer day on our back porch. Wore the Bell&Ross GMT all morning and switched to the Rolex Sea Dweller to grill out and eat lunch outside.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


I am not a Bell & Ross fan but that is a great looking watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been wearing this one for the last several days. I think I might switch later today though :-!


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin2830 (Jun 12, 2012)

Latest purchase keeps up


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good Sunday to all.
> Enjoying a beautiful Carolina Summer day on our back porch. Wore the Bell&Ross GMT all morning and switched to the Rolex Sea Dweller to grill out and eat lunch outside.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


Brice, that Bell & Ross is killing me... Cheers


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Sri said:


> Brice, that Bell & Ross is killing me... Cheers


Right?!

A refreshing look on that one, and highly photogenic!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

It was this for late Sunday afternoon. Will probably be on again in the morning.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sunset+Modelo+SubC


















Grilling with the help of my vintage tongs, passed down through 3 generations now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamsau1 (Dec 22, 2014)

On the way to work with gmt2c black bezel with green 24hrs


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> I've been wearing this one for the last several days. I think I might switch later today though :-!


Interesting. 
Early 16800?
But without cyclops? 
That blue insert is beautiful


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 6/28/2015.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Swapped to something else to finish off the weekend


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Kermit


Lovely


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Back on this, didn't set the oem bracelet yet, the rubber is just so comfy and cool.


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

The Sub to start the week!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Kicking off with Moonwatch...

Good week Gents


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

You can tell a good workman by his tools


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I've missed this watch. I need to get it out more often.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> I've missed this watch. I need to get it out more often.


Phenomenal piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> I've missed this watch. I need to get it out more often.


GRAIL!!!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> I've missed this watch. I need to get it out more often.


Stunning!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Stunning!


Yes, i keep staring at the "29", i love the font type


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

tiagu said:


> Yes, i keep staring at the "29", i love the font type


I do as well :-!

The best thing though.........The datewheel looks white in the picture, but it is actually silver. The silver datewheels are AWESOME. For the life of me, I can't fathom why Rolex quit using them. :-(


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Seamaster 2220.80 coaxial today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Seamaster 2220.80 coaxial today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice change up! That baby looks brand new??


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

My LLD seems to be hogging all the wrist time lately. I find its so unique, that I always wanna look at it.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vlance said:


> My LLD seems to be hogging all the wrist time lately. I find its so unique, that I always wanna look at it.


Fancy getting one of those... It indeed is unique...

Bloody hot in London... I'm dying... Need a chilled beer... Pub switch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Seamaster 2220.80 coaxial today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your post just reminded me that I miss the SMP I had, feeling stupid about selling it a while ago.

Cool watch man


----------



## GenjiG (Jan 24, 2015)

My amazing 114060 while walking the Coast to Coast in England, 300+ k walk!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Do you have a scratch on that thing lagunatic?? The clasp looks immaculate !!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


>


Looks great. Is this relatively new or am I just not with it this morning?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


>


I hate you....


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Looks great. Is this relatively new or am I just not with it this morning?


Thanks! 
Bought it last Saturday. 
Love that green


----------



## Hoffy (Jun 2, 2015)

GMT IIC


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Evening switcharoo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Thanks!
> Bought it last Saturday.
> Love that green


Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Vlance said:


> Nice change up! That baby looks brand new??





alex79 said:


> Your post just reminded me that I miss the SMP I had, feeling stupid about selling it a while ago.
> 
> Cool watch man


Thanks guys! It's mint, a couple marks but in great shape. I saw it and had to have it - best of both worlds IMO, newer movement and applied markers but still has the wave dial. Lovin it - a great addition.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Thanks guys! It's mint, a couple marks but in great shape. I saw it and had to have it - best of both worlds IMO, newer movement and applied markers but still has the wave dial. Lovin it - a great addition.


Looks awesome man. Congrats!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Vlance said:


> Do you have a scratch on that thing lagunatic?? The clasp looks immaculate !!


No, I am very careful with my possessions.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Posting this a bit late...










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

- sent from my iP6 -


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Gents, I have something incoming!!!!!! )
Can't wait... 

Good day Gents...


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hi Gents, I have something incoming!!!!!! )
> Can't wait...
> 
> Good day Gents...


ETA on pics?!


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Some colour required today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Munch520 said:


> ETA on pics?!


May be Thursday... )


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

my favorite dress watch


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

^^Stunning!!


----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoffy (Jun 2, 2015)

1601 TT DateJust. Now I have to pick out a strap.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Hoffy said:


> View attachment 4497986
> 
> 1601 TT DateJust. Now I have to pick out a strap.


Here, try some of this.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mid-night lume bliss...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

After a long day of closing on our new home and beginning the move...it's beer o'clock. Found a little taste of home at my local store unexpectedly, so enjoying a brew from our neighbors to the north on the deck with my SD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> After a long day of closing on our new home and beginning the move...it's beer o'clock. Found a little taste of home at my local store unexpectedly, so enjoying a brew from our neighbors to the north on the deck with my SD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So look who keeps busting out his older sea dweller now!  looks good

When did you move south (to begin with)? I'm a Toronto man myself. 
And congrats on the new place!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Vlance said:


> So look who keeps busting out his older sea dweller now!  looks good
> 
> When did you move south (to begin with)? I'm a Toronto man myself.
> And congrats on the new place!


I am from Buffalo, NY - the land of Jack Eichel  - but Canada was a place I spent lots and lots of time growing up, and still do when time permits. Toronto's one of my favorite cities in the world, and my fridge is usually stocked with a selection of Canada's many excellent brews.

Psyched about the new place, and yes, the 16600 accompanied me to closing, and to direct the movers, etc. Loving it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Winding down with the SubC









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hi Gents, I have something incoming!!!!!! )
> Can't wait...
> 
> Good day Gents...


Awesome news Sri     Will be a cracker - 4 sure 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Lagunatic said:


> No, I am very careful with my possessions.


For sure, Proof of that is shown by your lovely car.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Ran into a friend at the watch shop today, he had a nice 1016 Explorer from the early eighties, good chance for a pic. with the 1655.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm boring, same combo today 









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Hoffy (Jun 2, 2015)

My wife is wearing her father's well-loved Day-Date. This was the watch that turned me into an amateur WIS. He used to wear that watch everyday all-day no matter what he was doing. I used to cringe when he worked under his lawn mower. Hence, it has much patina.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hoffy said:


> My wife is wearing her father's well-loved Day-Date. This was the watch that turned me into an amateur WIS. He used to wear that watch everyday all-day no matter what he was doing. I used to cringe when he worked under his lawn mower. Hence, it has much patina.
> 
> View attachment 4506730


Very nice, looks like the bracelet needs attention pronto.


----------



## Hoffy (Jun 2, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Very nice, looks like the bracelet needs attention pronto.


You are correct sir. Not sure what our options are to repair it. A replacement band is not in our current budget. I wanted to remove the bracelet and put a leather strap on it but my wife likes the current look. While the band is severely stretched, it has been previously serviced and appears relatively strong.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Hoffy said:


> My wife is wearing her father's well-loved Day-Date. This was the watch that turned me into an amateur WIS. He used to wear that watch everyday all-day no matter what he was doing. I used to cringe when he worked under his lawn mower. Hence, it has much patina.
> 
> View attachment 4506730


You gotta respect that. He was probably content and proud just having that one nice watch too.



Brisman said:


> Very nice, looks like the bracelet needs attention pronto.


Barely clinging to life!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
I decided to put my green Heuerville Classic strap on the Sea Dweller for a change. I quite like this combo, more than I expected. Stewart makes a great strap!!
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hoffy said:


> You are correct sir. Not sure what our options are to repair it. A replacement band is not in our current budget. I wanted to remove the bracelet and put a leather strap on it but my wife likes the current look. While the band is severely stretched, it has been previously serviced and appears relatively strong.


The bracelet needs a trip to Michael Young in Hong Kong. The man is evidently a miracle worker, according to folks on TRF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Lagunatic said:


>


Extra points for selfie in front of the urinals...

Great watch, congrats!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Lagunatic said:


>


I was hoping for a side-by-side with your car next to the Ferrari


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> I was hoping for a side-by-side with your car next to the Ferrari


He doesn't want to embarrass the Ferrari driver!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

SubC for the afternoon today.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

SubC for Canada Day


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> SubC for the afternoon today.


Cool shot!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! Taken with my iphone with my son sleeping in the back seat and so I didnt want to wake him up. Edited a bit on an App to add some contrast to it. Had some time to kill. 

Cheers. 


jazzbach said:


> Cool shot!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Explorer.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Very nice, looks like the bracelet needs attention pronto.


Seems to fall apart, the gaps are clearly out of range. 
Is that even fixable or better off getting another one in good shape?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
I'm ready for the long weekend to begin tonight :and I'll be starting it with a GTG after work with several local WIS as Oak & Oscar are in town. He'll show us their new watch, the Burnham, as we enjoy a few beverages too 
I'll be wearing the Rolex Sea Dweller today on a Drew WWII Belgian leather strap but have a couple with me for later ;-)
Have a great day. Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning!
> I'm ready for the long weekend to begin tonight :and I'll be starting it with a GTG after work with several local WIS as Oak & Oscar are in town. He'll show us their new watch, the Burnham, as we enjoy a few beverages too
> I'll be wearing the Rolex Sea Dweller today on a Drew WWII Belgian leather strap but have a couple with me for later ;-)
> Have a great day. Brice
> ...


Love the strap Brice


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Haven't noticed a tudor pelagos today, here you go








Am at the gym center, as usual I flip the watch by precaution.


----------



## Hoffy (Jun 2, 2015)

116710


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Just got this today

















Everest strap looks nice but the ss bracelet is more comfy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

I will be switching between these two.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Got this late 80s/early 90s 16570 Swiss T <25 Explorer II... Looks so subtle and elegant... Love it!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

cfw said:


> Just got this today
> 
> View attachment 4519586
> 
> ...


What a coincidence!!!  Many congratulations


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sri said:


> What a coincidence!!!  Many congratulations
> 
> View attachment 4522194


Haha. I like your watch 

Congratulations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sri said:


> Got this late 80s/early 90s 16570 Swiss T <25 Explorer II... Looks so subtle and elegant... Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4522114


Mine is 1993

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Broke 75mh on a jet ski today...the Seamaster was along for the ride  now time to relax 









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

THG what strap is it? Vintage? It looks great on BB.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cfw said:


> Just got this today
> 
> View attachment 4519586
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the Explorer, fantastic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Got this late 80s/early 90s 16570 Swiss T <25 Explorer II... Looks so subtle and elegant... Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4522114


Congratulations Sri, another great Explorer, certainly coincidence,.

Again,, congratulations to both of you on your Explorers.

Cheers


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Submariner: the perfect watch for watching Ninja Turtles


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I keep saying I'll wear something different tomorrow. Tomorrow comes and I decide I'm sticking with this one. 
Anyway, looking forward to the weekend. Cheers


----------



## msuben (May 18, 2010)

Wearing my first ever Rolex as of yesterday!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> I keep saying I'll wear something different tomorrow. Tomorrow comes and I decide I'm sticking with this one.
> Anyway, looking forward to the weekend. Cheers


I wouldn't blame you if you rocked that bad boy for the next 100 tomorrows!

Switched from the 116600 to the 16600 for the evening. Lately, I just toggle back and forth between the Sea-Dwellers. Good stuff.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I wouldn't blame you if you rocked that bad boy for the next 100 tomorrows!
> 
> Switched from the 116600 to the 16600 for the evening. Lately, I just toggle back and forth between the Sea-Dwellers. Good stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mick, any decisions yet watch wise?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

msuben said:


> Wearing my first ever Rolex as of yesterday!


Congratulations, it's a beauty.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Thanks Mick, any decisions yet watch wise?


I'm not usually one who hems and haws over such decisions...but I really like both Sea-Dwellers. They're both sticking around for the time being. As for the others, I figure I will give it a moment to see if they find their way back into regular rotation. If not, then why hang onto them? The problem is I have such varied taste, I like them all. Ha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

msuben said:


> Wearing my first ever Rolex as of yesterday!


Congrats and enjoy  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Trying out a black NATO on the 16610lv a la this conversation: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2068906


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh dear , it's been a long week , glad it will be over soon .









Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Oh dear , it's been a long week , glad it will be over soon .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic watch


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Submariner: the perfect watch for watching Ninja Turtles


So pretty little Ninja in your house...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Oh dear , it's been a long week , glad it will be over soon .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo Alex! I need to try that.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Fantastic watch


Thanks mate, it is indeed a pretty bird but for some reason have less recognition than the SS models. 
What really makes the difference for me is the black contours of the subdials and the gold rings contouring the subdials, thing you really can notice when the watch is on your wrist with a certain light  


AzHadEnuf said:


> Great combo Alex! I need to try that.
> 
> View attachment 4525394


Am sure it will look darn good on your stunning Daytona, thanks for the kind words mate


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Congratulations Sri, another great Explorer, certainly coincidence,.
> 
> Again,, congratulations to both of you on your Explorers.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Brisman, I wasn't looking for an Expl had my eye on a Sub but the seller was rude when we couldn't close the deal, he was at $5500 I was at $5000, I saw the polar and the rest is history as they say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Wearing this makes me just want to go out and explore the world, although not right now, now I am exploring my way through traffic on the highway lol.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

Due to hotness it's Isofrane today


----------



## stts (Dec 30, 2014)

The previous Friday, I had these two:









But currently I'm wearing this one:









Nice flip IMO.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

stts said:


> The previous Friday, I had these two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, Tudor Sub, Black or Blue?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I keep saying I'll wear something different tomorrow. Tomorrow comes and I decide I'm sticking with this one.
> Anyway, looking forward to the weekend. Cheers


Could it be the collection killer?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

16570 Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Exploring and traveling









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Congratulations Sri, another great Explorer, certainly coincidence,.
> 
> Again,, congratulations to both of you on your Explorers.
> 
> Cheers


Many thanks, Cheers...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

kkwpk said:


> THG what strap is it? Vintage? It looks great on BB.


Yes it is. It's a NOS tropic sport. It's 22mm at lug end with a pretty tapering to 16mm at buckle end. Sorry, I'm just a sucker for those lines

















Just in case, I'm interested in trading an extra 20mm NOS tropic strap with rarer straight lug ends for a vintage isofrane in 22mm or 20mm at lug end...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sub on the most comfortable strap I own


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to a rooftop cocktail bash in St Paul's... Is London the new Greece?! What weather...

Fab Friday Gents...

P.s. Exp II makes such a summery watch too... Loving it


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Sub on the most comfortable strap I own


Alright man spill the beans...where'd you get it? Looks incredible!

Can't get enough of the SubC on NATO! 









That lume 









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Munch520 said:


> Alright man spill the beans...where'd you get it? Looks incredible!
> 
> Can't get enough of the SubC on NATO!
> 
> ...


Sexy!!!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Down on Lake Ontario


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

hidden by leaves said:


> Down on Lake Ontario


Sailing?!


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

1st time in 45 years off the SS bracelet. I think it works?









A happy and safe 4th to everyone.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Vlance said:


> Sailing?!


Not quite today... But I was sitting on a dock next to a boat ; )


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

GMT


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD for me today and this random frog


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day, decided on a change for the weekend.

Have a good one.

Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> 1st time in 45 years off the SS bracelet. I think it works?
> 
> View attachment 4532010
> 
> ...


It really does, nice colour!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chilling home after cleaning up the garage , and Jaeger my female bully ^^









Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> SD for me today and this random frog


Did the frog remained still with your arm that close to it ?
From experience frogs tends to escape before getting as close as you were on the pic ^^

And obviously , stunning watch mate 

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Tudor Mini 94400 came back from servicing today - got it on a black nato for now until a bracelet arrives


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wishing our American members a happy Independence Day weekend 









( rolex later )

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

THG said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice to see a RBB


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Nice to see a RBB


Why's that, Way too many BBBs around these days?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

THG said:


> Why's that, Way too many BBBs around these days?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not many in this thread, dominated by sub /SD / expl / gmt ...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Happy 4th guys!









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Happy 4th guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How appropriate!

Happy 4th to you guys!









(iPad camera sucks!)


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Happy 4th of July !


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Did the frog remained still with your arm that close to it ?
> From experience frogs tends to escape before getting as close as you were on the pic ^^
> 
> And obviously , stunning watch mate
> ...


Amazingly he stayed right there!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy 4th of July everyone!! It's really a privilege to live in this awesome country, moving to the USA was a dream of mine when I was a kid. Love it here!
Rolex Sea Dweller on Isofrane for the neighborhood pool party!
Have a great and safe holiday!
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's summer and I'm colour blind...









Trying some summer colours there... Explorer II is such a versatile watch indeed... I just love it...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone!! It's really a privilege to live in this awesome country, moving to the USA was a dream of mine when I was a kid. Love it here!
> Rolex Sea Dweller on Isofrane for the neighborhood pool party!
> Have a great and safe holiday!
> Brice
> ...


Greetings Brice... Don't you miss the stunning Southern France mate??? I love Europe the most of all the places on planet...


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Just bought today. Been lusting after this for a while and can't stop looking at it now it's on my wrist. The distressed leather strap is probably the best I've owned, so glad I chose it over the bracelet.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of Lagunatic and his Rolex 116618LN. Photos shot 7/4/2015.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> It's summer and I'm colour blind...
> 
> View attachment 4538850
> 
> ...


Looking sharp buddy  miss my 16570. It's very versatile and tough as well. It'll be a lifelong trusted companion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy 4th of July to our American friends down south. Still this for the weekend.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy 4th of July to our American friends down south. Still this this weekend.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Hoffy (Jun 2, 2015)

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 4542722


Love the patriotic NATO. Nice look!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Happy 4th of July to our American friends down south. Still this for the weekend.


Amazing shot... Missing my BNLR. Think I will wear it tomorrow  Cheers


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy 4th! Decided to go with this today. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little red and blue for the 4th. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I think this is a much better color combo for the day.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, Sri. It was shot with my iPhone during bumper to bumper traffic this afternoon. 



Sri said:


> Amazing shot... Missing my BNLR. Think I will wear it tomorrow  Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour WUS , it's time for a late lunch , Korean food sounds like a must after the loaded night we had ^^









Have an easy day gents .


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

2006s GMT-Master II


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> A little red and blue for the 4th.


Great looking Tudor Sub! 
79090?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

It's been a long week.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

It feels like it should be Monday ... I love long weekends


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brunemto said:


> 2006s GMT-Master II
> 
> View attachment 4544722


Perfect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> I think this is a much better color combo for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect 2 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all
Rolex Sea Dweller on Isofrane again. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brunemto said:


> Great looking Tudor Sub!
> 79090?


Yes, 90's model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning all
> Rolex Sea Dweller on Isofrane again.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on Isofrane!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Wearing my subC for my Birthday! Cheers everyone!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Vlance said:


> Wearing my subC for my Birthday! Cheers everyone!


Great choice and happy birthday!!

Jeans, polo, and my Sub on perlon. My "go to" ? for the weekend!









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy birthday buddy. Enjoy the heat.



Vlance said:


> Wearing my subC for my Birthday! Cheers everyone!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Great choice and happy birthday!!
> 
> Jeans, polo, and my Sub on perlon. My "go to" ? for the weekend!
> 
> ...





qtip.416 said:


> Happy birthday buddy. Enjoy the heat.


Thanks Gents!

It's staring to actually feel like summer!


----------



## Miklo (Mar 7, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vlance said:


> Wearing my subC for my Birthday! Cheers everyone!


Happy birthday mate... Cheers


----------



## Hoffy (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Vlance said:


> Wearing my subC for my Birthday! Cheers everyone!


Happy birthday, Paul!

My move is (finally) done, so peeled off the Sea-Dweller, threw on my Daytona, and enjoying a cold one on the porch at my new house. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Charm, character and all things classic...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Happy birthday, Paul!
> 
> My move is (finally) done, so peeled off the Sea-Dweller, threw on my Daytona, and enjoying a cold one on the porch at my new house.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks Bill! 
Glad you're all settled in and I bet that, well deserved, beer is going down nicely. Your Daytona sure looks the part out on the sunny porch too.
I just happen to be enjoying a tasty beverage myself. (Bday gift)

Cheers!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Pam Day


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday Viance


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Gulf Links, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 7/5/2015


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. Photos shot 7/5/2015


----------



## Dicedealer7 (Mar 30, 2015)

Took my DJ2 fishing the other night before it was time for fireworks.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Rain and rain every day.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Days....


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

hornsup84 said:


> I stared at this photo for a long time trying to figure its composition out, until I realized it was upside down. Strap matches the summer vibe very well!


It is an odd angle. Actually a right-handed cell-fie of left hand in pocket while seated. I'd never worn anything with a white strap and wasn't sure I could pull it off. After all, my wife's watches have white straps. I was glad to receive a few compliments during the day. Must have been the strap that drew the eyes.

Today it's brown shoes, belt, and chocolate strap.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Open 6










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

This weekend at a Dead-show 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> This weekend at a Dead-show


Hey! Awesome. Wish I could have been there. Looks like your seat was kind of crappy but I'm sure it was still good times. I streamed the Saturday night show at home.


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

- sent from my iP6 -


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This guy for the run...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Timester said:


> Hey! Awesome. Wish I could have been there. Looks like your seat was kind of crappy but I'm sure it was still good times. I streamed the Saturday night show at home.


I saw Fri&Sat, awesome
Going through withdrawal now
I really didn't stay in my seat, was running around in the behind stage area most of the time 







️️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Switched to one of my favs... Sea Dweller 4000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats to both teams. Great final. Well done USA. Great World Champion 2015

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

TheDude said:


> Open 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## Hoffy (Jun 2, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> I saw Fri&Sat, awesome
> Going through withdrawal now
> I really didn't stay in my seat, was running around in the behind stage area most of the time
> View attachment 4560658
> ...


I've been to a couple of Dead shows back in the early 90s. Heck, it could have been the late 80's. My memory is kinda foggy from that era. But in any case, it's friggin' cool that you could go.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Evening switch, evening brew.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Kermit


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi guys, wearing my favourite today.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## JArcilla (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Goog morning
All day meeting today and next two days, I'll need lots of coffee and hoping for several breaks  Not a fan of being stuck all day in a room with lots of strong "opinions" ;-)
The Sea Dweller on a Heuerville classic strap will let them know I don't mess around ;-)
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Everyworks (Jul 13, 2011)

Sub today


----------



## Hoffy (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Haven't been wearing Rolex for awhile... Now with this new bike.... Maybe I need a Tudor Fastrider?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Exp II for me...Having a pint at my local...

Good day Gents...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Lagunatic said:


>


Mate, how do you manage to keep your clasp so clean and shiny? My brand new BNLR clasp has already got few scratches


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This since Sunday.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Had this on today. Tough to top IMO










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16600 for a nice ipa with dinner this evening.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Sri said:


> Mate, how do you manage to keep your clasp so clean and shiny? My brand new BNLR clasp has already got few scratches


I am very careful with my watch and I clean my watch once a week with Windex Multisurface cleaner with a soft toothbrush. Make sure you rinse off the watch and toothbrush first and after with cold water. Then dry off watch with an eyeglass cloth you can get free from an optometrist office


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4570954


Wow...Beautiful


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

This for today and tomorrow.


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

- sent from my iP6 -


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Who likes flavoured toothpaste?


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday gents  









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Who likes flavoured toothpaste?


Isn't all toothpaste flavored?? :-d


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> Isn't all toothpaste flavored?? :-d


True. How about "an unusual flavoured toothpaste"


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Birky1 said:


>


Epic bro. More pics 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sri said:


> Exp II for me...Having a pint at my local...
> 
> Good day Gents...
> 
> View attachment 4572154


Hey hey nice watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

cfw said:


> Hey hey nice watch
> 
> View attachment 4579370
> 
> ...


Beautiful indeed...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub for today's all-day meeting, still my favorite watch!  
Have a great day!
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Daytona today...and the clasp on it is far less pristine than that which resides on Lagunatic's beautiful sub!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin_p_morgan (May 15, 2015)

The only one I have! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Daytona today...and the clasp on it is far less pristine than that which resides on Lagunatic's beautiful sub!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watches at my Rolex AD is less pristine than Lagunatic's Sub haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

My recent acquisition, perfect for a summer morning


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

My second most accurate watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Missed this watch a lot... Moonwatch after a good while...


----------



## Charlie3755 (Mar 20, 2014)

Been on the wrist all week at work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

Blackbay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

DSSD


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Sub and I are getting ready for some salmon smoking


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Had a great birthday yesterday w/ the mini sub


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

And smoking!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thursday Tudor love... Good day Gents...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great Thursday gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice angle catch mate.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's hot!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Nice angle catch mate.


Thank you alex  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Going with the Rolex Sea Dweller today. 
Have a great day. 
Brice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Rainy Thursday, went traditional in attire with the SD4000. This watch looks good with near anything.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 4589666
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


Nice watch mine says hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I love this 79190... Gents, if you don't mind, one more


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> I love this 79190... Gents, if you don't mind, one more
> 
> View attachment 4591642


Post away. Those Tudor subs are my favorites. Never tire of the pics


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

- sent from my iP6 -


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

This one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

geezerbutler said:


> View attachment 4594130


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

1952


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Can't get this one off my wrist










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Miklo (Mar 7, 2014)

It hasn't left my wrist for weeks...


----------



## jacky8888 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday evening and happy Friday gents










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Damn nice watches on this thread!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

geezerbutler said:


> View attachment 4594130


Super hot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day gents , happy with this first flower from that specific plant in my garden


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Tring to decide.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jazzbach said:


>


Two gorgeous vintage plexi crystal Pepsi GMTs today! Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

broulstone said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I do like the black dial version of this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 4599290
> 
> 
> Tring to decide.


I'd go half day with each, both versatile so your outfit doesn't really matter.


----------



## danbergin (Jul 8, 2015)

16550

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Two gorgeous vintage plexi crystal Pepsi GMTs today! Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon! 
I love PEPSI


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back to the Sub C for a short time. I'm going to take the Glidelock off and try it on the Pepsi GMT II in a couple of days. Might be a nice marriage!

And..........what about those Brussel Sprouts, yummy!!!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

New Rolex buckle on tropic sport for TBB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ending a busy Friday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Friday thrills...Off to Amsterdam for a weekend break... What else can better an Exp II 16570 when you are travelling?

Good day Gents


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Sri said:


> Friday thrills...Off to Amsterdam for a weekend break... What else can better an Exp II 16570 when you are travelling?
> 
> Good day Gents
> 
> View attachment 4601346


Ha, indeed. Love the pants!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!! So glad it's almost the weekend. Last three days were brutal. Tudor Blue sub today. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 4599290
> 
> 
> Tring to decide.


Impossible decision. Good thing you've got two wrists. You can view whichever happens to be closer!!


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Was going to mix it up a bit today and wear the Schaffhausen, but wifey called first dibs! Looks like another Explorer day for me! Good thing about ladies who enjoy wearing their man's watches is, they not only display impeccable taste in watches , but they are pleased when hubby adds another to his..um, "their" collection! Happy wife, happy life, eh gents?
What I'd hoped to wear:







What I'd hoped she's wear:







What I'll happily wear again:














Mon-Thurs:







Fri to Sun: Happy Hour! Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Wawmd (Dec 9, 2012)

These are a few of my favorite things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Classic!


MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

AdironDoc said:


> Was going to mix it up a bit today and wear the Schaffhausen, but wifey called first dibs! Looks like another Explorer day for me! Good thing about ladies who enjoy wearing their man's watches is, they not only display impeccable taste in watches , but they are pleased when hubby adds another to his..um, "their" collection! Happy wife, happy life, eh gents?
> What I'd hoped to wear:
> View attachment 4602498
> 
> ...


Happy wife happy life haha

My Expl says hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)

My one and only -


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

The one to have when you're having one!



Second Time said:


> My one and only -


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning, guys


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Haven't seen a Daytona yet, here's mine ^^









Great weekend Gents!!)


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Haven't seen a Daytona yet, here's mine ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch, I like it more and more every time I see it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still with the Sub C, love the Glidelock on this


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Agreed on the glide lock for sure










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Agreed on the glide lock for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch, how's the Blue? Any chance of some different angle shots.? I've never seen one, but very tempted by your photos.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Great watch, how's the Blue? Any chance of some different angle shots.? I've never seen one, but very tempted by your photos.


You need one! The blue is great, matching the bezel perfectly. I prefer the darker tones indoors and medium light. It really pops in bright sun which is when it's steroids kick in. The thing is amazing.























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

SBBN015


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> You need one! The blue is great, matching the bezel perfectly. I prefer the darker tones indoors and medium light. It really pops in bright sun which is when it's steroids kick in. The thing is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer watch, thanks for the photos, very tempting. No. 4 pic looks brilliant!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

One more - bright lights of showroom. This is blue on overdrive










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend, gonna head to the local pool with the kiddos in a bit


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

darby11 said:


> You need one! The blue is great, matching the bezel perfectly. I prefer the darker tones indoors and medium light. It really pops in bright sun which is when it's steroids kick in. The thing is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Grail...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

jazzbach said:


> My Grail...


Grail worthy for sure - flip some of those ss you have.......I moved three to pick this up. So far, so good. Sdc, hulk, white 116520

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Always makes its way back on the wrist for some reason. All of my other watches are getting lonely.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## levelero (Sep 9, 2012)

One of my Grail watches today. Just for you! Have a great weekend










Bienvenido a Salou! Welcome to Salou!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Grail worthy for sure - flip some of those ss you have.......I moved three to pick this up. So far, so good. Sdc, hulk, white 116520
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your pics of late have had me considering the same exact trade! The one concern I have is the weight. I went to see my dealer buddy the other day and tried on a slate Arabic WG Daytona, which I also love the pics of. I have some qualms about how heavy it is, but might have to give it (or the smurf) a try...

Meanwhile, the usual! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Great looking watch, I like it more and more every time I see it.


Thanks mate, so do I and I've worn it for the first time in 1992 .


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

An amazing day at Zandvoort beach, Haarlem (not too far from Amsterdam)...

Good weekend Gents


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Your pics of late have had me considering the same exact trade! The one concern I have is the weight. I went to see my dealer buddy the other day and tried on a slate Arabic WG Daytona, which I also love the pics of. I have some qualms about how heavy it is, but might have to give it (or the smurf) a try...
> 
> Meanwhile, the usual!
> 
> ...


First off. I love the slate Daytona. My guess is the smurf is slightly heavier but that's a guess. You are already favoring stealth with WG. You NEED the weight to remind yourself how special it is. Embrace the weight, I love it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Pelagos:


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Finally out of the house. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

116618LN


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Second Time said:


> My one and only -


An amazing watch. Can't think of a watch if rather have as a 1-watch  looks fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> An amazing day at Zandvoort beach, Haarlem (not too far from Amsterdam)...
> 
> Good weekend Gents
> 
> View attachment 4615730


Looks fun!! Enjoy!

Miss my 16570

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks fun!! Enjoy!
> 
> Miss my 16570
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Not to rub it in but heres mine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Gotta agree here. My next Rolex may very well be the 5513 or the equally charming Tudor 79090! Just need to find a good example of them.



Jeep99dad said:


> An amazing watch. Can't think of a watch if rather have as a 1-watch  looks fantastic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Gotta agree here. My next Rolex may very well be the 5513 or the equally charming Tudor 79090! Just need to find a good example of them.


Same here my friend... My next one's got to be a 5513... Personally I feel any watch collection is incomplete without one... Good weekend


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Have a good Sunday everyone!

Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Killer watch, thanks for the photos, very tempting. No. 4 pic looks brilliant!


Agree with Brisman. The deep, rich blue is awesome and photo 4 looks professionally done. You didn't lift that from a catalog did you?  Well done!

Doc


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm torn today! Casual dressy?












versus pilot:








Or sporty?








or old, "true blue", who hasn't been seen much lately?









I've got a watch winder. Maybe I need some sort of watch selector! I remember a game called spin the bottle... Hmm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cfw said:


> Not to rub it in but heres mine
> 
> View attachment 4618346
> 
> ...


(Crying)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Same here my friend... My next one's got to be a 5513... Personally I feel any watch collection is incomplete without one... Good weekend


5513 is on my short list! 
When I have $ I'll snatch one when I find the right example  maybe 2016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Last night's bonding session. On Bas & Lokes Cooper strap.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

And today's dilemma...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back home from an amazing weekend break in Amsterdam...

Pint at Schipol's favourite Irish

















After all those drinks past couple nights not sure of this tempting dinner


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By far my favorite from your collection Mick!

Ridiculously good looking...










Enjoying one of my favorite cabs:


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos for an after dinner walk to the lake with my daughter.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday evening and good start into the new week gents 









Congrats to Novak and Roger. Terrific match


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Love my 5513... 








But today wearing this


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Timester said:


> View attachment 4625282


Drooling!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

My Sub stopped running so it's going to need service. This ones been getting a lot of wrist time lately. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The more I see the classic two tone the more I want one. Looks rugged and sporty with a polo, and great with a suit. Good combo of steel and spendy. Truly one of Rolex's most versatile.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 7/12/2015


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AdironDoc said:


> The more I see the classic two tone the more I want one. Looks rugged and sporty with a polo, and great with a suit. Good combo of steel and spendy. Truly one of Rolex's most versatile.


Thanks! I saw pics of this model, but when I saw my salesman at my AD rocking it, I was sold. I've been toying with parting with this particular piece of late, but I hem and haw because it is, as you suggest, very versatile. I wear it with shorts and a tee and I wear it in court. Seems to work in all settings!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks! I saw pics of this model, but when I saw my salesman at my AD rocking it, I was sold. I've been toying with parting with this particular piece of late, but I hem and haw because it is, as you suggest, very versatile. I wear it with shorts and a tee and I wear it in court. Seems to work in all settings!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to have to go in and try one on for size. Birthday's coming up but I have a suspicion wifey's gotten me a vintage Pepsi as she's asked me a few times how I like them. Well, we'll see what happens in the future.  When I'm expert witness in court, it's 58' Datejust on alligator, or Patek Calatrava (a bit small on the wrist for my taste). Would love to rock a two tone. Sportier and more to my taste. Maybe the Polar Explorer with the suit? Never tried that... Anyway, keep the TT! You'll hate yourself for giving it up.


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

swapped the nato for an oyster bracelet this weekend - happy monday everybody


----------



## dacpac (May 30, 2015)

Sir, may I ask what you do for a living? 


Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 7/12/2015


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

dacpac said:


> Sir, may I ask what you do for a living?


To be honest, I think you probably may not


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 4615498


Nice contrast on that picture.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 7/12/2015


You surely would enjoy golf where I stay, we have some very interesting courses, obviously if you don't mind the heat with humidity. Oh, am an expatriate in Indonesia.

Just to give a little Tudor presence


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

GMT day


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Exploring my way through meets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> GMT day


Sweet!!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rayraythemack said:


> And today's dilemma...
> View attachment 4624738


Let me sacrifice and help a fellow WIS, send me the BLNR ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Swapped straps again since the jeans are back in the dresser and I'm headed to the office. Wish the Hadley strap had the same quick release as the white ostrich I'm trying out today. Was going to wear the Seamaster to go with the white and blue theme but seems someone porous and yellow had first dibs.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

dacpac said:


> Sir, may I ask what you do for a living?


I'm a man of leisure. I live off my investments in the stock market, dividends and capital gains. My investments consist of pharmaceutical and healthcare stocks. I have excellent cash flow.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Lagunatic said:


> I'm a man of leisure.


Best answer one could ask for.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

dawiz said:


> To be honest, I think you probably may not


I think he is a tour guide of Dana point ca.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

This one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 4632842
> 
> 
> View attachment 4632850
> ...


Mega hot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

While one cannot beat the oyster bracelet, IMO, sometimes I like a change of pace...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> While one cannot beat the oyster bracelet, IMO, sometimes I like a change of pace...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Summer vibes my friend


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally a week off, well deserved. 
Gotta catch up some outstandings with my kids, and fix a bunch of stuffs home. 
For those wondering the PEL-ISO weight =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

One more , Daytona on rubber and rolex clasp .


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day Chaps,

Opinions on this? I think it works fine.

Pepsi GMT II on a Sub C Glidelock bracelet.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Newly arrived Tudor BB on Bonetto rubber.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Joyeux 14 juillet










Allons enfants...


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

I wanna get me a Rolex sub. Made the decision today! Where to buy is the bugbear... :-(


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

jopex said:


> Newly arrived Tudor BB on Bonetto rubber.


Cuco si. Dobror! Me' prietelie.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

chritiand said:


> Joyeux 14 juillet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vive la France !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day Chaps,
> 
> Opinions on this? I think it works fine.
> 
> Pepsi GMT II on a Sub C Glidelock bracelet.


Id go with it any day of the week mate ! Love this watch , still saving up for it .


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day Chaps,
> 
> Opinions on this? I think it works fine.
> 
> Pepsi GMT II on a Sub C Glidelock bracelet.


Looks terrible, you should probably just let me take it off your hands to save you the hassle.

In all seriousness, if Rolex produced that watch (Pepsi SS with no polish glidelock), they'd have my money before they finished the Basel announcement.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> Looks terrible, you should probably just let me take it off your hands to save you the hassle.
> In all seriousness, if Rolex produced that watch (Pepsi SS with no polish glidelock), they'd have my money before they finished the Basel announcement.


In the pipeline after the black-green and the red-green GMTs :-d

I never post in this thread (since I don't own a Rolex/Tudor, someday I will), but enjoy all your pics, and that Pepsi on that bracelet looks amazing. I did not know this could be done, great idea for a more modern bracelet on a Coke/Pepsi.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Brisman said:


> G'day Chaps,
> 
> Opinions on this? I think it works fine.
> 
> Pepsi GMT II on a Sub C Glidelock bracelet.


I've been wanting to do this with my Sub but wasn't sure if it would fit on pre ceramic models. It looks perfect! Now I want one for my Pepsi GMT too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

There are dive watches and then there are Sea Dwellers... Just love 'em


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sitting in traffic with the subc. Probably only the second time it's been on a bracelet since I bought it.

New ceramic piece arrives tomorrow  much excitement!

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> I've been wanting to do this with my Sub but wasn't sure if it would fit on pre ceramic models. It looks perfect! Now I want one for my Pepsi GMT too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just to let you know, I think only models with SEL's will take the Glidelock.

I was lucky enough to have the bracelet to try, but I'd do some research and check the Glidelock will fit the model you want it on. I wouldn't want to buy one and find out it didn't fit.

Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Just to let you know, I think only models with SEL's will take the Glidelock.
> 
> I was lucky enough to have the bracelet to try, but I'd do some research and check the Glidelock will fit the model you want it on. I wouldn't want to buy one and find out it didn't fit.
> 
> Cheers


That's great advice! Thank you so much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day, GMT day.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning! 
Going with the Tudor blue sub at work and should have 2-3 new arrivals tonight if all goes well  It's gonna be hard to decide which to switch to tonight when I get home 
Have a great day!
B










This one is just about perfect for me 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Playing with some photo apps on my iPhone.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Off office, on leave for a week... The pelagos as usual, what a great watch as long am concerned.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning!
> Going with the Tudor blue sub at work and should have 2-3 new arrivals tonight if all goes well  It's gonna be hard to decide which to switch to tonight when I get home
> Have a great day!
> B
> ...


Well give me the sub then its one less to worry about 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Loving life today. 4 trades and 2 sales later this BNIB beauty arrived.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning!
> Going with the Tudor blue sub at work and should have 2-3 new arrivals tonight if all goes well  It's gonna be hard to decide which to switch to tonight when I get home
> Have a great day!
> B
> ...


2-3 new arrivals??? You should be banned here mate )

Can't wait to see those... That blue Tudor Submariner is for keeps mate... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The Moon, The Men, The Famous Fable... Somethings in life are just timeless...


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Casual day at the office.


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> The Moon, The Men, The Famous Fable... Somethings in life are just timeless...
> 
> View attachment 4659578
> 
> ...


Just sold mine for a future Daytona, but already miss it :-/


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pic #2 is awesome, love the hulk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> Loving life today. 4 trades and 2 sales later this BNIB beauty arrived.
> View attachment 4659442


Duuuuuuuuddddddeeee, love it. Congrats

What did you move to make room

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Munch520 said:


> Sitting in traffic with the subc. Probably only the second time it's been on a bracelet since I bought it.
> 
> New ceramic piece arrives tomorrow  much excitement!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone6


New one is here  mid day change up 









The 'ceramic only' winder haha









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

The best of both worlds! Didnt even know they were compatible.

Well done and looks amazing.



Brisman said:


> G'day Chaps,
> 
> Opinions on this? I think it works fine.
> 
> Pepsi GMT II on a Sub C Glidelock bracelet.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> New one is here  mid day change up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! When you gonna come off your smp bender man??


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Vlance said:


> Nice! When you gonna come off your smp bender man??


This is IT! Time to breathe, move into the new house, and save for a BLNR

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> G'day Chaps,
> 
> Opinions on this? I think it works fine.
> 
> Pepsi GMT II on a Sub C Glidelock bracelet.


Looks slick... Well done mate...


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Duuuuuuuuddddddeeee, love it. Congrats
> 
> What did you move to make room
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Man! I traded a Nomos Club, JLC Master Control, and Sinn U1 Stealth for a JLC Master Geographic. Then sold a Bremont U2 DLC and Sinn U2 Meisterbund III. Finally, traded the JLC with cash from sales for the VC. Making moves!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

rayraythemack said:


> Thanks Man! I traded a Nomos Club, JLC Master Control, and Sinn U1 Stealth for a JLC Master Geographic. Then sold a Bremont U2 DLC and Sinn U2 Meisterbund III. Finally, traded the JLC with cash from sales for the VC. Making moves!


Congrats! A fantastic acquisition


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switched back to this...can't seem to take it off for too long.

But more importantly, is anyone else breathless with anticipation for Brice's multiple incoming pieces or is it just me?

I enjoy seeing people unveiling new awesomeness!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Switched back to this...can't seem to take it off for too long.
> 
> But more importantly, is anyone else breathless with anticipation for Brice's multiple incoming pieces or is it just me?
> 
> ...


I second this, big-time

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Switched back to this...can't seem to take it off for too long.
> 
> But more importantly, is anyone else breathless with anticipation for Brice's multiple incoming pieces or is it just me?
> 
> ...


Indeed Mick...

Brice, where are those grand arrivals??? We are so keen here ) Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Good Afternoon all.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, the pelagos here









Come on Brice we can't wait to see what's your incoming 3


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sri said:


> Indeed Mick...
> 
> Brice, where are those grand arrivals??? We are so keen here ) Cheers


Here here!

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

They must be so awesome, he was "literally" blown away.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Brice, such a tease. For now, more SD4000 love










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

hornsup84 said:


> Brice, such a tease. For now, more SD4000 love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SD4K? Now, that's a good look!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mofa (Jul 9, 2015)

Today, I am wearing my trusty Explorer 214270 to work. I appreciate the clean and dressy look of the watch, which I picked up in 2012.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Absolutely love this red blue gmt! Red and black nice too. Two tone? Great! Wife's been asking alot about which gmt master ii I'd most want. I put the Pepsi on my laptop as a screensaver, then soon after, put it on hers as well, lol. Birthday coming up next month... Though she's mum, I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Looks great, man!



Brisman said:


> Good Afternoon all.


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Love dressing down for summer!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Missing the sub but this one is dazzling in the summer sun 

















Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Missing the sub but this one is dazzling in the summer sun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must admit, my sub is my favorite by far. How are you liking the Smpc so far?


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Mine as well! Usually by a long shot but the smpc has narrowed the gap. The medium blue is perfect and the new bezel was really needed IMO. And I like the added heft and thickness. Running at +1s/day; a great sporty piece for summer methinks ?

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

As much as I love Rolex, I must say, my Omega SM titanium band is soft as butter and tight as a drum. I've never seen a sub vs SM shootout where Omega didn't win band-wise. Details and movement may have changed. I'm just glad the band never did.



Vlance said:


> I must admit, my sub is my favorite by far. How are you liking the Smpc so far?


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

AdironDoc said:


> As much as I love Rolex, I must say, my Omega SM titanium band is soft as butter and tight as a drum. I've never seen a sub vs SM shootout where Omega didn't win band-wise. Details and movement may have changed. I'm just glad the band never did.


Not even gonna take the bait my friend


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AdironDoc said:


> Absolutely love this red blue gmt! Red and black nice too. Two tone? Great! Wife's been asking alot about which gmt master ii I'd most want. I put the Pepsi on my laptop as a screensaver, then soon after, put it on hers as well, lol. Birthday coming up next month... Though she's mum, I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Looks great, man!


Remember with these watches you can change the bezel inserts around. 
Buy a Pepsi GMT watch, then buy the Coke and the all Black Bezel Insert if you want.

Your then getting three different watches for one


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The Moon, The Mid-Nights, The MoonWatch


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Where the hell is dear Brice and all those beautiful new watches??? Report mate... Cheers )


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

The thought has certainly crossed my mind! Coke, Pepsi, Root Beer, Anniversary Green..hmm. Black? I must obtain them!



Brisman said:


> Remember with these watches you can change the bezel inserts around.
> Buy a Pepsi GMT watch, then buy the Coke and the all Black Bezel Insert if you want.
> 
> Your then getting three different watches for one


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Commuting this morning


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Looking forward to more St Andrews action over the weekend. Weather doesn't look too good

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Today more pics guys , wearing the Daytona proudly


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


>


Stunner mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Warming up the GMT for my overseas trip, only taking this one.

Although, I might come back with a new addition!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Still enjoying BB, wearing it 4 days in a row now. On Bonetto rubber today.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Stunner mate


Thanks


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Warming up the GMT for my overseas trip, only taking this one.
> 
> Although, I might come back with a new addition!


Beautiful Pepsi and have a nice trip! 
...Hey, what are you hunting?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Beautiful Pepsi and have a nice trip!
> ...Hey, what are you hunting?


1665 maybe early Sub, 1675 with the Fushsia bezel is up there., maybe nothing.

Time is short and finding the right piece!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome! ^










Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

GMT. Happy Friday all!


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Gilt 1575









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

peatnick said:


> Gilt 1575
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

This is me checking my watch and wondering when Brice will post his new haul! . Also counting the minutes to the weekend out east. Have a good weekend all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

jazzbach said:


>


Kirmet rocks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This today. Have a memorable weekend everyone


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Barbecue&Pepsi


----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

First post EVER on the forum... Loving my DJ !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> First post EVER on the forum... Loving my DJ !
> 
> View attachment 4682682


Nice one mate, welcome


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome! Very classy.


Becker said:


> First post EVER on the forum... Loving my DJ !
> 
> View attachment 4682682


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Another shot as I get ready to wind down a busy week.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Great pic!!


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

No sibling rivalry there... Rolexes love company!



Brisman said:


> Warming up the GMT for my overseas trip, only taking this one.
> 
> Although, I might come back with a new addition!


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

She's a real looker, that one! Looks great with the ensemble too.



Becker said:


> First post EVER on the forum... Loving my DJ !
> 
> View attachment 4682682


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

shameless said:


> View attachment 4680290


Brown strap on SS. A most excellent looking combo. What year and reference are you wearing?


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you, my friend.



Munch520 said:


> Great pic!!


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Me & my Speedy enjoying a Double-double at In-N-Out Burger. Life is good. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Just switched back to this.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

About to throw some filets on, the bezel on the SubC is a great timer.

The other tools are a bit older, been in my family for 3 generations. ?









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Casual Friday had me wearing the red bezel BB.


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Tudor mini from earlier this morning, with a subpar serving of Dunkin Donuts iced coffee


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

peatnick said:


> Gilt 1575
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding watch, great NATO too!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

josenyc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great, and a great looking NATO!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> First post EVER on the forum... Loving my DJ !
> 
> View attachment 4682682


Congratulations, classy looking watch and a great first photo.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Munch520 said:


> About to throw some filets on, the bezel on the SubC is a great timer.
> 
> The other tools are a bit older, been in my family for 3 generations. ?
> 
> ...


Sub C looks great on that NATO, I'll need to give it a go.

I really didn't think it would look that good because of the case shape but it's great


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fastfras said:


> Casual Friday had me wearing the red bezel BB.


Another cracking looking watch on a great looking NATO.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

All these great watches on a NATO, I'm inspired.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

ivotedale said:


> Tudor mini from earlier this morning, with a subpar serving of Dunkin Donuts iced coffee
> 
> View attachment 4688114


Looking great on that NATO!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Congratulations, classy looking watch and a great first photo.


Thanks man! En route today for a city bike trip.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Thanks man! En route today for a city bike trip.
> View attachment 4688818


Français monsieur ?


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

My Explorer needed some color so I'n trying this combo. Not to bad I recon.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cfw said:


> My Explorer needed some color so I'n trying this combo. Not to bad I recon.
> 
> View attachment 4689242
> 
> ...


Great choice, also this watch looks great on leather


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Great choice, also this watch looks great on leather


Thanks its looking surprisingly good, I can see it on a nice tan leather strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cfw said:


> Thanks its looking surprisingly good, I can see it on a nice tan leather strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I was thinking


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Agree with Brisman..NATO looks great! Also agree it looks awesome on leather. Not just brown/tan, but black too! Was thinking to get a black heavily padded alligator or ostrich band with red stitching for my Polar 16570. Here's the 216570 with leather bands, brown and black (not my photos). If the oyster bracelet wan't so tricky to get back on (for me at least), I'd be swapping out regularly. The brown distressed strap looks like it's very comfortable.


















cfw said:


> My Explorer needed some color so I'n trying this combo. Not to bad I recon.
> 
> View attachment 4689242
> 
> ...


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

AdironDoc said:


> Agree with Brisman..NATO looks great! Also agree it looks awesome on leather. Not just brown/tan, but black too! Was thinking to get a black heavily padded alligator or ostrich band with red stitching for my Polar 16570. Here's the 216570 with leather bands, brown and black (not my photos). If the oyster bracelet wan't so tricky to get back on (for me at least), I'd be swapping out regularly. The brown distressed strap looks like it's very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 4689802
> 
> View attachment 4689810


Nice the black with orange stitching works great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

It's the weekend so have to put this on










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

I suspect you didn't actually need to wait for the weekend, Darby! Beautiful blue on blue.



darby11 said:


> It's the weekend so have to put this on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

darby11 said:


> so have to put this on


Wow


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry, my son made me take this one.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Headed up to the lake with my sub


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Summer mixer by the tennis courts. Was thinking white strap on gold Datejust, but the explorer needs more wrist time. Fair's fair..


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

AdironDoc said:


> Summer mixer by the tennis courts. Was thinking white strap on gold Datejust, but the explorer needs more wrist time. Fair's fair..
> View attachment 4690842


Polars rock









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Me & my Speedy enjoying a Double-double at In-N-Out Burger. Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice burger you eat!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry this is not a Rolex, but...


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Hanging out with my youngest son watching cartoons!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rolex later on Sunday gents  Great weekend to all of you










Farewell Tom Watson, St Andrews









[ BBC image ]

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Tried out the glidelock on my BLNR as inspired by Brisman.

I think I like....


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Explii'n up some shuffle board


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Just love the colors and finish of the BLNR. I'd have snapped one up in a minute were I able to change the bezels as the occasion calls for. The ceramic bezels are beautiful, though. Very bold and deeply cut.



qtip.416 said:


> Tried out the glidelock on my BLNR as inspired by Brisman.
> 
> I think I like....


----------



## Archer1925 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BNLR today... Good weekend Gents


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

cfw said:


> Thanks its looking surprisingly good, I can see it on a nice tan leather strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like this one?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour guys, happy Sunday =) 
Back on the ti bracelet...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some action mate


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> BNLR today... Good weekend Gents
> 
> View attachment 4695490


Brilliant Sri =)


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Tried out the glidelock on my BLNR as inspired by Brisman.
> 
> I think I like....


Glad you like it


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Another non-Rolex day for me. Wearing my B&R Vintage 126 Chrono with a Valjoux 7750 inside. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Still pam today.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

fastfras said:


> Like this one?


Like that one haha very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Matte Dial / Meters first b-) ;-)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Brilliant Sri =)


Thanks mate ) That momentary wardrobe mayhem to complement our watches


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks mate ) That momentary wardrobe mayhem to complement our watches


Oh yeah Sri , I had some time off this afternoon so I've bought few pairs of socks to complement ... indeed


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

A Sunday well-spent brings a week of content - so time to relax


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

It needs a good rinse after swimming all day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes, love the wardrobe! The casual tans and contrasting blue bring out the best in the BNLR. Now that's a well dressed watch.



Sri said:


> BNLR today... Good weekend Gents
> 
> View attachment 4695490


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Oh yeah Sri , I had some time off this afternoon so I've bought few pairs of socks to complement ... indeed


Wow... That's nice mate )


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

I most certainly do! That's a great strap. Do you mind telling me where you got it? It's a tough looking band that may be well suited to my IWC Spitfire as well.

Doc



fastfras said:


> Like this one?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AdironDoc said:


> Yes, love the wardrobe! The casual tans and contrasting blue bring out the best in the BNLR. Now that's a well dressed watch.


Thanks Sir... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sunday pub lunch... Classic fish and chips with Sea Dweller...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sri said:


> Sunday pub lunch... Classic fish and chips with Sea Dweller...
> 
> View attachment 4702338
> 
> ...


Both the watch and the meal look spectacular!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Pepsi rules ! THE BEST


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Both the watch and the meal look spectacular!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks Sir... Good day


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Summertime


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Trying out a new NATO green Hirsch pure rubber strap on the root beer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Trying out a new NATO green Hirsch pure rubber strap on the root beer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's play Mick !


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

@ Sri that's one hell of a combo with the blue jacket and white shirt, paired with the BLNR


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

Fully wound @Berlin-Waldbueuhne saying 'hi' to Mumford and Sons


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Following suit with all the great natos showed off here lately.


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Stunning strap, YT. It takes an already fine combo of colors in your watch and really makes them pop. Well done brother, well done!



YoureTerrific said:


> Summertime


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Giving the Sub a break today

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Grilling some venison in the rain.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from Alta Laguna Park, Laguna Beach, California. 7/19/2015




































































































Soka University, Aliso Viejo, California


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Today we're showing the 14060 on Nato, have a great Sunday!


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Lagunatic, now that's a statement.. nice Submariner!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> @ Sri that's one hell of a combo with the blue jacket and white shirt, paired with the BLNR


Thanks for your kind words... Actually I have better shots in that combo which I'd like to post here again... BNLR truly is such a beautiful watch


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

AdironDoc said:


> I most certainly do! That's a great strap. Do you mind telling me where you got it? It's a tough looking band that may be well suited to my IWC Spitfire as well.
> 
> Doc


It is a great strap, made in Scotland by a chap called Gordon Fraser, his company is called strapworks and can be found on etsy. He's a super nice guy to deal with, wait to you see the custom buckle, a work of art. He will ship to North America. FRASERMADE [ strapworks ] Found his website for ya.

My name happens to be Fraser (given), it's his surname. strapworks.frasermade.co.uk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks for your kind words... Actually I have better shots in that combo which I'd like to post here again... BNLR truly is such a beautiful watch
> 
> View attachment 4706714
> 
> ...


This may have just sent me over the edge... 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm quite new to the WUS!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys,


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

watchnerd8 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm quite new to the WUS!


G'day and great watch


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks a lot, same to you! :-!


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Cleaning out the basement today - not the right time for a Rolex...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My first proper watch in 1993.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Still this one...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## lds (Sep 1, 2014)

Wearing the datejust II at work today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)

In the #straps4acure NATO from crown and buckle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

This is when I really love the 114060; cool blue lume and the glossy gray then black (then gray again!) appearance of the bezel 









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

josenyc said:


> In the #straps4acure NATO from crown and buckle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just perfect


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

My favorite watch, as usual:


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Well today is a rare day for me, actually wearing a jacket and tie. For such a solemn occasion i have chosen my dress watch, Explorer with leather strap.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

The SubC has been present for the ultrasounds of my second boy (arriving on 8/1!) and is now now along for the ride as my wife and I plan out the design of our next home. Great memories already with this watch 










Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

fastfras said:


> Well today is a rare day for me, actually wearing a jacket and tie. For such a solemn occasion i have chosen my dress watch, Explorer with leather strap.


Beautiful 1016!

Rocking the Hulk today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> The SubC has been present for the ultrasounds of my second boy (arriving on 8/1!) and is now now along for the ride as my wife and I plan out the design of our next home. Great memories already with this watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exciting times! Your sub looks like a perfect fit, not only on wrist, but for all occasions.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vlance said:


> My favorite watch, as usual:


Amazing shot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rocking my third watch of the day! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Amazing shot!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! All iPhone trickery


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

New arrival... I blame Sri, qtip, mickcollins and various other photo enablers! 










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4714258&d=1437414844"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. Should I find one such a good condition, I'll snatch it up immediately!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

traf said:


> New arrival... I blame Sri, qtip, mickcollins and various other photo enablers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A well known stunner! Congrats


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Second incarnation of my first ever quality watch in 1991.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> New arrival... I blame Sri, qtip, mickcollins and various other photo enablers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Traf, I can't believe it  Just last night when you wrote about my BNLR pix pushing you towards that dreadful edge (of joy actually!!!)... Many congratulations Brother... It's one of the most beautiful world traveller watches out there... I just love it... Enjoy it in good health and great memories... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

SD4000 for me... Good day Gents


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Hanging out at work, looking for 4 o'clock.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

cfw said:


> View attachment 4715106
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Fantastic picture :-!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Traf, I can't believe it  Just last night when you wrote about my BNLR pix pushing you towards that dreadful edge (of joy actually!!!)... Many congratulations Brother... It's one of the most beautiful world traveller watches out there... I just love it... Enjoy it in good health and great memories... Cheers


Many thanks, Sri. I can hardly believe it myself. I saw it on Friday and decided to sleep on it. I was lucky that the AD still had it in stock through the weekend and I was able to still scoop it up.

I meant it when I said you literally pushed me over the edge to get it 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Fantastic picture :-!


Ha, Just about ends the debate whether I want one or not!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Strap change for dinner at the lake. The Sub and flip flops, life is good! Bought the Reefs because I had an orange strap, how sad am I?


























I got used to the watch on a bracelet over the past week but wow do the lugs/case size transform dramatically when this is on a strap!

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

1959. This has been through a little bit of everything. Even survived being run over by a car. It was a gift from my father-in-law. I've thought about replacing the dial but can bring myself to do it since all of that character came from him wearing the watch.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> New arrival... I blame Sri, qtip, mickcollins and various other photo enablers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT! Glad to be an instigator of such things. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cfw said:


> Well give me the sub then its one less to worry about
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry! It's in the safe now 
Can't ship it now


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Warming up the GMT for my overseas trip, only taking this one.
> 
> Although, I might come back with a new addition!


Have a great trip! I am preparing for our 3-week trip to France.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks great, one of the best. Now we need the handlebar pic. Congrats

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> New arrival... I blame Sri, qtip, mickcollins and various other photo enablers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Have a great trip! I am preparing for our 3-week trip to France.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Ah jealous! We have friends in Morlaix and Carantec

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

copperjohn said:


>


Burn baby, burn. Sweet pic

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

"Jeep99dad" likes your post, yet WHY U STILL NO POST PICS OF NEW WATCHES?~!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi guys, my last day off enjoying the pelagos on its ti bracelet.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Beautiful 1016!
> 
> Rocking the Hulk today.
> 
> ...


Keep rocking the Hulk, I have one too although it's BNIB, a gift from my wonderful wife. I find the case a little large for my wrist / tastes, perhaps if I strap a Nato on...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

fastfras said:


> Keep rocking the Hulk, I have one too although it's BNIB, a gift from my wonderful wife. I find the case a little large for my wrist / tastes, perhaps if I strap a Nato on...


Oh, wow! I didn't realize that was a 5500. Very nice. The Hulk will definitely seem enormous by comparison. You must have a wonderful wife...I recommend wearing Hulk and enjoying it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Today we're showing off with a Tudor Submariner, ref # 7021/0, received it a few hours ago. How's that for a patina?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Have a great trip! I am preparing for our 3-week trip to France.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Enjoy yourself in France. 3 weeks in the UK for me, mostly in Scotland but could be in London for a few days


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

GMT! :-!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fastfras said:


> Today we're showing off with a Tudor Submariner, ref # 7021/0, received it a few hours ago. How's that for a patina?


WOW !


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Vlance said:


> Ha, Just about ends the debate whether I want one or not!


It is a stunning watch and the best bang for buck Rolex sports watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Enjoy yourself in France. 3 weeks in the UK for me, mostly in Scotland but could be in London for a few days


Going home to the Motherland are we now? Not really much of an assumption, with the St Andrews cross as an avitar.


----------



## Sean Greer (Jul 21, 2015)

Waiting for it to arrive tomorrow, but rest assured, it will be on my wrist shortly after...


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Sean Greer, I guess that fits here best. :-!


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Sean Greer said:


> View attachment 4720866
> Waiting for it to arrive tomorrow, but rest assured, it will be on my wrist shortly after...


That's fancy. Me likee lots. The new Cellini line is looking good, wear it well.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fastfras said:


> That's fancy. Me likee lots. The new Cellini line is looking good, wear it well.


I agree, most of the new Cellini line looks good.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Going to the office again to explore...


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

cfw said:


> It is a stunning watch and the best bang for buck Rolex sports watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, all the looks with a fourth hand to boot!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Yesterday:









Speedy Tuesday for today:


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

watchnerd8 said:


> GMT! :-!


Thats a nice magazine. I bought mine for $15. Cheapest item with the 5 pointed crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> LOVE IT! Glad to be an instigator of such things.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True Mick... or shall we also say as its called on Linkedin 'Influencers'... WUS Influencers)


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> True Mick... or shall we also say as its called on Linkedin 'Influencers'... WUS Influencers)


I like "enablers", it has a nicer tone to it.


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

The magazines are quite interesting, cfw! I got mine from an AD. There are also three Rolex issue magazines, but I only have #1 and #2.

The Perpetual Spirit magazine is (has been?) also available as iOS app. Worked well! :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Have a great trip! I am preparing for our 3-week trip to France.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Hey Brice, how are you mate? Haven't seen you much here lately... Where you off to in pretty France?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Zach Johnson. Well done 


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

traf said:


> New arrival... I blame Sri, qtip, mickcollins and various other photo enablers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome catch  Huge congrats traf  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I like "enablers", it has a nicer tone to it.


Agreed mate... Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Masters / Mentors


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations on an awesome watch. I'm happy to enable as that's what we do best. Wear it in good health, my friend. Looks great on you.



traf said:


> New arrival... I blame Sri, qtip, mickcollins and various other photo enablers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Congratulations on the new incoming (baby!). Looks like you're in for some exciting times over the next while. SubC looks right at home for all these life memories.

All the best.



Munch520 said:


> The SubC has been present for the ultrasounds of my second boy (arriving on 8/1!) and is now now along for the ride as my wife and I plan out the design of our next home. Great memories already with this watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome catch  Huge congrats traf  Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks so much, DSSD!



qtip.416 said:


> Wow! Congratulations on an awesome watch. I'm happy to enable as that's what we do best. Wear it in good health, my friend. Look great on you.


Will do, qtip! It really is a special piece, and even more so in person.



darby11 said:


> Looks great, one of the best. Now we need the handlebar pic. Congrats
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


As requested! 









Went for a good 80 mile spin this morning












copperjohn said:


>


Vibrant lume shot!



MickCollins1916 said:


> LOVE IT! Glad to be an instigator of such things.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The enabling is much appreciated 



Munch520 said:


> Strap change for dinner at the lake. The Sub and flip flops, life is good! Bought the Reefs because I had an orange strap, how sad am I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really digging the orange strap on the sub! Super Pop! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

traf said:


> Thanks so much, DSSD!
> 
> Will do, qtip! It really is a special piece, and even more so in person.
> 
> ...


Traf, that is a pretty good clip if you did 80miles in less than 4 hours. :-!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Traf, that is a pretty good clip if you did 80miles in less than 4 hours. :-!


Jason, cycling was my first love before watches so I'd better be damned quick on the bike! All jokes aside, most of the miles were accumulated in a very fast group of friends that I'm lucky enough to ride with several times a week. 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

For some reason I'm in the mood for some shiny shiny change , the light is too bad in the kitchen at night but I had to post this . Will make some proper shots tomorrow , black shirt seem to be a must !









Actually the strap looks like new , haven't worn it since I serviced the Daytona .


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

On this 21rst day of days...


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Vlance said:


> Exciting times! Your sub looks like a perfect fit, not only on wrist, but for all occasions.


Thank you very much! i would agree, I'm starting to wonder why I even have other watches. Unless this one's on my wrist, I'm somewhat regretting what I've got on.



qtip.416 said:


> Congratulations on the new incoming (baby!). Looks like you're in for some exciting times over the next while. SubC looks right at home for all these life memories.
> 
> All the best.


Yes sir we are braced for the crazy times! Glad the SubC is along for the ride



traf said:


> Really digging the orange strap on the sub! Super Pop!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thank you - I'm definitely succumbing to the BLNR at some point soon, thanks in part to the ridiculous temptation provided by the great pics on this board. When the time comes, I'll add you to the group of 'enablers' I'll "blame".


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Commemorating the week of Moon landing... Little bit of Moonwatch lume... What else???


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wearing my all time favorite today. Hard to believe I've had it for 15 years and it still keeps good time despite never being serviced! Every time I try to take it for service they tell me to come back when it starts keeping erratic time. Amazing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okinana (May 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Jason, cycling was my first love before watches so I'd better be damned quick on the bike! All jokes aside, most of the miles were accumulated in a very fast group of friends that I'm lucky enough to ride with several times a week.
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Awesome pic on the bike, looking good. I leave the smurf at home on rides. Extra weight, lol

Btw, I also had this on - apparently, dime a dozen










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

PAM and BBQ today


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Back to work , had to wear this , she was calling me this morning ! 
Great day Gents


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

darby11 said:


> Awesome pic on the bike, looking good. I leave the smurf at home on rides. Extra weight, lol
> 
> Btw, I also had this on - apparently, dime a dozen
> 
> ...


Haha they are becoming a bit common aren't they haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday gents










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cfw said:


> View attachment 4732602
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems you live very far away from where I stay mate , I am a week ahead here.

Nice pic Btw


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
All-day offsite meeting today  which means I'm gonna be behind and have even more catch up to do before our upcoming 3-week vacation on France. 
Rolex Sea Dweller today, clearly a favorite. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Seems you live very far away from where I stay mate , I am a week ahead here.
> 
> Nice pic Btw


Haha thanks. Was doing some gardening last week and the watch wanted to do some exploring so I took a few pics. A pic today would only have my desk as a background which tends to be a bit boring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

cfw said:


> View attachment 4732602
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the shot  Very nice cfw and pretty brave 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Even upside down, the Ranger is a good looking watch


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Got my grail watch back from service


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 4734490


Charm, Character, Charisma.... simply so beautiful... Cheers


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 4734490


Awesome OP! Love it


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Here's to another busy day at work!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Submariners, there's no match...

Love this 79190


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Love the shot  Very nice cfw and pretty brave
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

weather today in saxony: *Sub*-optimale









at work the 79090
at home the 94010
love these tudor subs


----------



## okinana (May 4, 2013)

14060M 2-liner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Tea Enjoyment 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Tea Enjoyment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Nice composition mate, cool pix


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Morning guys, casual meetings today, am rocking with the PEL-ISO =)









Cheers


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Birky1 said:


> Got my grail watch back from service


Stunning! That's one hot watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

l.e.rookie said:


> weather today in saxony: *Sub*-optimale
> 
> View attachment 4737922
> 
> ...


Nice pair and very nice SF.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Stunning! That's one hot watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

My Tudor 9411/0.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> My Tudor 9411/0.


The pelagos ancestors 


Brisman said:


> My Tudor 9411/0.


The pelagos ancestor , lovely mate!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

BB on PVD milanese mesh that I've distressed a bit using scotch brite.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jopex said:


> BB on PVD milanese mesh that I've distressed a bit using scotch brite.


Pretty cool


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

As I waited 3 months for it )


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> As I waited 3 months for it )
> 
> View attachment 4744042


Very nice, What size please?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's the new 39mm, it's more wearable for me as I have huge arms and 34/36mm looks like a kids watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> It's the new 39mm, it's more wearable for me as I have huge arms and 34/36mm looks like a kids watch.


Thanks, looks great, I'm glad I asked. 
Not sounding rude, I was thinking they were 36mm, the big arms made me unsure.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Beautiful start to the day! Starting the day of with the subc

















Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Tudor Submariners, there's no match...
> 
> Love this 79190
> 
> View attachment 4737514


Agreed. That's the 1 I'd keep 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ronin_ph (May 10, 2014)

BBB.










Sent from my SM-G9250 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A detour from the usual suspects... Classy Longines Conquest chrono...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Sri said:


> A detour from the usual suspects... Classy Longines Conquest chrono...
> 
> View attachment 4745626
> 
> ...


Man.... That is a fine looking watch

Got my 2nd favorite on today, also a Longines


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vlance said:


> Man.... That is a fine looking watch
> 
> Got my 2nd favorite on today, also a Longines


Hey Vlance, thank you. Legend diver high on my list and yours looks so slick on that perlon... Love the colour combo too... Cheers


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> As I waited 3 months for it )
> 
> View attachment 4744042


The dial is gorgeous on that one, congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Pretty cool


Thank you sir. I kinda like how it turned out. Color goes from black to dark grey then to silver depending on the angle and lightning.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Post tiger


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Trio Lume


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Enjoying lunch downtown with the subc










Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

My precious... goes well with all types of sport coats, jackets and blazers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> View attachment 4748066
> 
> 
> My precious... goes well with all types of sport coats, jackets and blazers


So right and bloody sharp Sir...  Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Evening switch to 16570... Character, charm, charisma...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, the polar Explorer II is very high on my list!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker and Sri, tied for the best dressed gents of the day!



Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh Traf!!! Thanks for kind words... I'm just an ordinary Londoner... Becker is a winner...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker, pix don't do justice for what 16570 is all about... Once on the wrist, trust me, it's an eternal magic!!!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sri said:


> Becker, pix don't do justice for what 16570 is all about... Once on the wrist, trust me, it's an eternal magic!!!


No it dont the watch is far better looking in person. Although I did find a great pic online.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh oh oh... Those pix are mind blowing mate... What a stunner this 16570 is!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Aiai, that last pic is mindblowing, now I even want it more!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sub oder GMT?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Becker, pix don't do justice for what 16570 is all about... Once on the wrist, trust me, it's an eternal magic!!!


Looking forward to trying one within the next few days, could be the next purchase.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Looking forward to trying one within the next few days, could be the next purchase.


You won't be disappointed mate... Keen to follow up on this story... Cheers mate


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Day 4 with the BLNR 



























Can't get enough

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sri said:


> Oh oh oh... Those pix are mind blowing mate... What a stunner this 16570 is!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting...


It is great pics. I borrowed it from TRF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Not often shoes and watch can be matched but the a pepsi anything is possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Looking forward to trying one within the next few days, could be the next purchase.


It is a great watch. The white dial wears far bigger than 40mm but since it is only 40mm it sit very comfy. Plus it doesnt scream LOOK AT ME I AM A ROLEX. Very stealthy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

My Speedy on family vacation. The only watch I took. I'm missing my Sub though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Killer-kicks-Mick! Beauty


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry Guys, 
not ROLEX yet. 








And drinking.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

cfw said:


> Nice. Not often shoes and watch can be matched but the a pepsi anything is possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Vlance said:


> Killer-kicks-Mick! Beauty


Thanks, gents. Made-to-order Converse in the colors of my beloved Buffalo Bills work nicely with the Pepsi!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome combo. :-!

You know you're nuts when you buy a new laces just to match the watch. 










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Gentlemen, have a memorable Friday!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back to the 1655 Explorer II for a couple of days.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> You won't be disappointed mate... Keen to follow up on this story... Cheers mate


Unfortunately it's not going to happen. I was hoping it would suit my wife as well, it was just too big for her. I really liked it too.

Looks like it's going to be an Explorer I, 36mm. I've put a 2008 model on hold, we'll decide by Monday.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cfw said:


> It is a great watch. The white dial wears far bigger than 40mm but since it is only 40mm it sit very comfy. Plus it doesnt scream LOOK AT ME I AM A ROLEX. Very stealthy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback but just too big, it was supposed be a share watch.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gangster

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, gents. Made-to-order Converse in the colors of my beloved Buffalo Bills work nicely with the Pepsi!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might take a few years before you get matching patina


----------



## mofa (Jul 9, 2015)

Submariner Date Ceramic


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

43 more days


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Casual Friday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Last day at the office before our 3-week vacation  I'm psyched, can't wait to see my family and also I really need the break 
Rolex Sea Dweller today as we take one of my associate to the corporate dining room for lunch to celebrate her 25th anniversary with the firm! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Last day at the office before our 3-week vacation  I'm psyched, can't wait to see my family and also I really need the break
> Rolex Sea Dweller today as we take one of my associate to the corporate dining room for lunch to celebrate her 25th anniversary with the firm!
> 
> 
> ...


Great Brice, hope you enjoy. 
One more week at work for me, I'm pumped. 2010 was the last time I was there, too long!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Unfortunately it's not going to happen. I was hoping it would suit my wife as well, it was just too big for her. I really liked it too.
> 
> Looks like it's going to be an Explorer I, 36mm. I've put a 2008 model on hold, we'll decide by Monday.


Mate, which one did you guys check out? The current 216570 or the older 16570? 216570 does wear bigger as it's not the same as 16570. Did you try 16570? Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Last day at the office before our 3-week vacation  I'm psyched, can't wait to see my family and also I really need the break
> Rolex Sea Dweller today as we take one of my associate to the corporate dining room for lunch to celebrate her 25th anniversary with the firm!
> 
> 
> ...


Smashing Sea Dweller... Have a good one matey... Btw how many watches are travelling along???? )


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Mate, which one did you guys check out? The current 216570 or the older 16570? 216570 does wear bigger as it's not the same as 16570. Did you try 16570? Cheers


Yeah, it was the 16570. I thought it would be okay, she's little, 50kg, it was hanging over the sides of the wrist.
The 36mm looked perfect, so just having a think about it as the 36mm isn't quite for me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Smashing Sea Dweller... Have a good one matey... Btw how many watches are travelling along???? )


Thanks  
I'm planning on taking 4 with me. 
Rolex on the wrist
JeanRichard or B&R GMT(but needs to go to B&R for warrant work so thinking of dropping it off today)
Seiko SKX007
One micro (new one landing today ? Or Moray vintage on isofrane)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

So what do you think guys, some feedback please, predominantly worn by my wife. Will it suit me?

2008 Explorer I, 36mm.










Her other watch is the 26mm Datejust.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

One watch where I actually really enjoy the reflectivity of it.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> So what do you think guys, some feedback please, predominantly worn by my wife. Will it suit me?
> 
> 2008 Explorer I, 36mm.
> 
> ...


It's a beauty... Reckon would go well on both of you...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Brisman said:


> So what do you think guys, some feedback please, predominantly worn by my wife. Will it suit me?
> 
> 2008 Explorer I, 36mm.
> 
> ...


I love the explorer 1, but it's just a tad too small for me. My wrists are usually around 7.5". 
How big are your wrists and have you tried one on?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> So what do you think guys, some feedback please, predominantly worn by my wife. Will it suit me?
> 
> 2008 Explorer I, 36mm.
> 
> ...


Need a wrist shot to share some inputs mate, love how it looks but I can't wear less than 40 because am tall, not that I have a large wrist...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

@Brisman: my wrist is 6,5 inch and my Explorer 1 fits perfectly. If it's about legibility, it's second to none, and suitable as a dress watch as well as a sports watch so best of both worlds. I love mine.


----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)

On a Rubber B strap. Loving the versatility of this!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

You know what the pinnacle of owning luxury wrist watches such as Rolex is? If choosing between your pieces is impossible, because you love each to death. I actually did 'eeny, meeny, miny, moe' this morning, and the DJ got 'chosen' again... (And gents, no, I won't go Fidel Castro on my pieces, and am not a lefty)


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Noticed several new blue things coincidentally entering my life! ️










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

traf said:


> Noticed several new blue things coincidentally entering my life! ️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot! Beautiful watch


----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)

*Rolex Explorer 114270 








*


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

16570 = Love


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Back yard camping tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great week end gents =)


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sub again...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Vlance said:


> I love the explorer 1, but it's just a tad too small for me. My wrists are usually around 7.5".
> How big are your wrists and have you tried one on?


Yeah, I tried, wrists are 7.25 inch, I think it looked a bit small.


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Yeah, I tried, wrists are 7.25 inch, I think it looked a bit small.


I really wanted one last year to be a daily wearer instead of a tt dj (36mm). The dj is the perfect size for me (6.6 in wrist) and the fluted bezel gives it a nice presence. In comparison, the exp i looked really small and I couldn't get myself to buy it. Got this instead:


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

89 tudor sub.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

krisstoffer said:


> 89 tudor sub.


Those lugs look thick, sharp, and untouched. What a beautiful watch. Congrats. :-!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ronin_ph (May 10, 2014)

traf said:


> Noticed several new blue things coincidentally entering my life! ️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. What's the bike?

Sent from my SM-G9250 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronin_ph (May 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Last day at the office before our 3-week vacation  I'm psyched, can't wait to see my family and also I really need the break
> Rolex Sea Dweller today as we take one of my associate to the corporate dining room for lunch to celebrate her 25th anniversary with the firm!
> 
> 
> ...


Great color shirt.

Sent from my SM-G9250 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronin_ph (May 10, 2014)

Stuck in traffic earlier.

Sent from my SM-G9250 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

ronin_ph said:


> Very nice. What's the bike?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9250 using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a late 80s Concorde made by Ciocc. Just built it up with some Record 10spd Ti that I had been saving for a few years. New Sunday rider 










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sure which one for the cocktail bar tonight?!

Good weekend Gents...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Thanks! It's a late 80s Concorde made by Ciocc. Just built it up with some Record 10spd Ti that I had been saving for a few years. New Sunday rider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Officially on vacation and preparing for our trip to France tomorrow. Keeping it simple yet awesome with the Seiko SKX 009 on a DrewCanvas! Sorry no Rolex today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sexy!!!


Much appreciated, Sri 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Which one to the bar tonight ?

HAGW Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Or shall I just pick the Seamaster De Ville?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Or shall I just pick the Seamaster De Ville?
> 
> View attachment 4769754


Polar expii


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Gents... Struggling today...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sorry Gents... Struggling today...
> 
> View attachment 4769802


Depends on the cocktail but if you're gonne decide between those two, the cocktail should be Old Fashioned


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Officially on vacation and preparing for our trip to France tomorrow.


Enjoy! We're off to Perreuse, Bourgogne in two weeks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Becker said:


> Enjoy! We're off to Perreuse, Bourgogne in two weeks.


Very cool. 
I'll be visiting my family in and near Rodez in Aveyron, Massif Central mountains and also we'll go to my parents' place at the beach in Port Camargue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Headed out for vacation tomorrow. Wearing this one......I realize it is a bit of a poser strap being camo, but I actually really love this strap.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers Gents

16570... The Fine Art of Understatement...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Which one to the bar tonight ?
> 
> HAGW Gents
> 
> View attachment 4769418


Champagne Tudor Without hésitation Sri ! 
I had few too many already but am few hours ahead 

Cheers mate.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

This again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Vacuuming the pool today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Mick, what a Maverick combo... Love it


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hi Mick, what a Maverick combo... Love it


Thanks...I bought the strap in Rome last year, and finally found a good home for it! Fits great on the 16600, and nice for a switch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks... Was about to ask for details  Guess I'll get one too... Cheers


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

116710LN:


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Watching the jays game with my LLD.

Got a pretty serious "incoming" early next week. Excited!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Grillmaster supplies for this evening?










Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

watchnerd8 said:


> 116610LN:


Fantastic watch! Looks slightly more like a 116710LN though! Cheers mate


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

traf said:


> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


That old thing again?? ... I jest

Truly a stunner.

Kind of matches "MY" bike


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Vlance said:


> That old thing again?? ... I jest
> 
> Truly a stunner.
> 
> Kind of matches "MY" bike


I'll let you know when it gets old!  for now I can hardly take it off for a shower!

Nice bike, looks fast 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sunset and ice cream at the marina with the kids. And the subc of course 

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Traditional Jewelers at Fashion Island, Newport Beach, California. 7/25/2015


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vlance said:


> Watching the jays game with my LLD.
> 
> Got a pretty serious "incoming" early next week. Excited!


I love the Legend Diver! Awesome looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

traf said:


> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Such a hot watch, traf! Saw one recently at the AD and I have to say it was even more impressive in person. A stunning piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vlance said:


> Watching the jays game with my LLD.
> 
> Got a pretty serious "incoming" early next week. Excited!


Pretty serious makes us curious  
Look forward to the unveil mate. 


Vlance said:


> Watching the jays game with my LLD.
> 
> Got a pretty serious "incoming" early next week. Excited!


Pretty serious makes us curious  
Look forward to the unveil mate.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great Sunday guys, seems I can't get enough with this PEL-ISO


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Vlance said:


> Fantastic watch! Looks slightly more like a 116710LN though! Cheers mate


Ha, you're right, of course it's the 116710. Lesson learned: Never post when you're sleepy! Cheers!


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Officially on vacation and preparing for our trip to France tomorrow. Keeping it simple yet awesome with the Seiko SKX 009 on a DrewCanvas! Sorry no Rolex today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back home


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Last few days before it gets put away for a month.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents 

















Coz last stage of today's Tour de France the racer of my german friend. She rides every day 60+km

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710 from 2006


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Bright NATOs for this bright and beautiful Sunday. Decisions decisions...









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii up some games.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still with 16570...


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Out on the lake with the bb


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lookin good Sri,, never worn the original. Would be interesting to see what's like... Looks great on you. Cheers.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Dedhed... Always wanted the 16570 for its size and classic looks... Do love the GMT hand with smaller arrow... (And I'm a huge fan of tritium) That is not to say I do not like the larger one as in your's. It in fact brings back the vintage Steve McQueen GMT... You perhaps should try the 16570 to appreciate the differences given you own the latest... Beautiful Expii yours too  Cheers


----------



## Chinksmiley (Aug 21, 2012)

Just got back from watching the Angels.


----------



## kamsau1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Monday hulk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Gulf Links, Dana Point, California. 7/26/2015


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

GMT Master II









poslato od zmaja


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Still with 16570...
> 
> View attachment 4785202


Love it. Make me miss my 16570


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love it. Make me miss my 16570


I'll swap u my 16570 for ur Tudor Sub 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Suited today for meetings


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


Can't get enough of that, STUNNING


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Such a hot watch, traf! Saw one recently at the AD and I have to say it was even more impressive in person. A stunning piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much appreciated Jon, I'm very taken by this watch! It took a lot of will power to leave it behind at the AD when I first saw it. It feels great to finally have it on the wrist



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great Sunday gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Love the bike and I bet your friend can put down some serious power with such consistent mileage! Au revoir le tour!



brunemto said:


> 16710 from 2006


Lovely stick dial 



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 4782946
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


Nice shot! Love seeing all of these 16570s



Munch520 said:


> Bright NATOs for this bright and beautiful Sunday. Decisions decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Blue and black for Monday.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sea-Dweller Mondays

Zoom in...








Zoom out...








Good Monday Gents


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sea-Dwelling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brentkuz (Jun 8, 2015)

Horrible photo but it's from my phone. 1999 Sub. Swapped in a nato strap for the summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Work day done! Enjoying the weather with my pup, and gearing up for a nice run+swim.


















Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Work day done! Enjoying the weather with my pup, and gearing up for a nice run+swim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New pup?! Where's the incoming thread??

Super cute dog. Golden?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thought would be rude not to post that after work unwind drink shot... So Sea-Dwellered!


----------



## erischman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## GazDXB (Mar 2, 2015)

Six days. Late birthday present from wife at Paris Airport. Current fave, nudged out my GS. +3s flawless


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

today the lovely Tudor Sub


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Vlance said:


> New pup?! Where's the incoming thread??
> 
> Super cute dog. Golden?


Haha I LOLd!

We unfortunately lost our family pup in April so we picked this guy up in late may! Yep golden retriever (English cream). And thanks!

Still with the subc. Lume is trying to coordinate with our thermostat haha









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Munch520 said:


> Haha I LOLd!
> 
> We unfortunately lost our family pup in April so we picked this guy up in late may! Yep golden retriever (English cream). And thanks!
> 
> ...


Technically its a Subcnd 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Rainy day with a shiny GMT:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday gents










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Sea-Dweller Mondays
> 
> Zoom in...
> View attachment 4793090
> ...


Fabulous Sri. GQ or Vogues Hommes International couldn't have done it any better. Stunning 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chilling with a real Toraja fresh coffee before burning toxins


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Hanging out with James Cameron again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Started with the SD...

...switched to this, since it returned from service! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Started with the SD...
> 
> ...switched to this, since it returned from service!
> 
> ...


Two stunners!! They look great


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Started with the SD...
> 
> ...switched to this, since it returned from service!
> 
> ...


Am nearby something like jealous mate, great watches you have  
Am still on my future pepsy savings but not before next year.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fabulous Sri. GQ or Vogues Hommes International couldn't have done it any better. Stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you DeepSea Dweller  Cheers


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Started with the D Blue, changed to the GMT Master II because I'm sending it off today to trade for an IWC Yacht Club! It will be a great pair with my DSSD, and the dial on the YC is so clean. I am extremely excited to trade!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Medphred said:


>


Can't have enough of Tudor Submariners!!!!


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

> Can't have enough of Tudor Submariners!!!!











just as I'm
​


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

cfw said:


> Technically its a Subcnd
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:think: I don't think so. The 'no date' is technically just the "Submariner"...and the 116610LN is the "Submariner Date". So if we're being technical I think...
SubC = 114060
SubCD = 116610LN


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

l.e.rookie said:


> View attachment 4806457
> 
> 
> just as I'm
> ​


Perfection!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

White wine, white face Tuesdays... Can't have enough of 16570s... Simple, elegant, charm, character, charisma... That fine art of understatement...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

You know who:


















Cheers to all

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Had changed to the Rolex Sea Dweller earlier to go my hometown of Rodez walk the streets, have an aperitif, and check out local knives and Macaroons 
It's good to be back home


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

At (not in) the pool.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> At (not in) the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Wow Wow... 
Great watch and pic!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

5513 today.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Wow Wow Wow...
> Great watch and pic!


Thank you for your kind words, jazzbach!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> 5513 today.


Speaking of Wow Wow Wow! Your 5513 is very special. One of my personal favorites!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Triton9 said:


>


Wow! Class!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! Class!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Vintage hand wind with love.


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

GMT


poslato od zmaja


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

poslato od zmaja


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Speaking of Wow Wow Wow! Your 5513 is very special. On of my personal favorites!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Really love it


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Stumbled upon this vintage vacuum analyzer- they don't make them like they used to


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thought I'd stick a couple of friends side by side


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Pelagos today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday everybody 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Good day gentlemen.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Pelagos today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch you got there


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Today is an exciting day  new strap!










Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

DJ in NYC 









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Munch520 said:


> Today is an exciting day  new strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow to say this thing is quality is an understatement. Really thrilled with this Everest Strap


























Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## ormondgators (Nov 3, 2014)

at the beach today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

116600 for me today... Chilled at my local bar... Good day Gents


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

With orange shoes to (hopefully) match.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Smashing combo mate... Cheers


----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

YoureTerrific said:


> With orange shoes to (hopefully) match.


Yes, perfect!


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

josenyc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great lighting. I always have a difficult time capturing my black-dialed Sub without reflection. How'd you manage this?


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)

Thanks! Honestly I just move my iPhone and watch together until a reflection doesn't show up on the dial. I then do some editing using Camera+ or Photoshop Express.



YoureTerrific said:


> Great lighting. I always have a difficult time capturing my black-dialed Sub without reflection. How'd you manage this?


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry, not a Rolex. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

^ since its not a Rolex or Tudor, wouldn't it belong in the IWC forum....?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

They said Business Development... In a slick Russian lounge bar in Mayfair with my client... Girls as hot as our watches... Bloody hell!!!!!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hoppyjr said:


> ^ since its not a Rolex or Tudor, wouldn't it belong in the IWC forum....?


I think those who frequent this thread have some leeway when posting something atypical (non Rolex). I know it's a bit against the rules but I for one enjoy seeing the variety and what others choose in lieu of a Rolex









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Munch520 said:


> I think those who frequent this thread have some leeway when posting something atypical (non Rolex). I know it's a bit against the rules but I for one enjoy seeing the variety and what others choose in lieu of a Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're taking it way too seriously.... :lol:


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> I think those who frequent this thread have some leeway when posting something atypical (non Rolex). I know it's a bit against the rules but I for one enjoy seeing the variety and what others choose in lieu of a Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree, think it was a joke though.

Sidenote, that everest strap looks great and seems high quality from the pics! I'll be curious to see how it'll age.


----------



## Nobody Move (Aug 9, 2014)

*5513
*


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

Didn't wear my Rolex today. Went for grandpas old Dynamic instead.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

With my favorite...


----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

BB on a Crown and Buckle NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hoppyjr said:


> You're taking it way too seriously.... :lol:


Sorry man! Didn't see an "lol" or anything so didn't pick up on the joke or sarcasm 

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> They said Business Development... In a slick Russian lounge bar in Mayfair with my client... Girls as hot as our watches... Bloody hell!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4820857


Depends what kind of business...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

View from my backyard. 7/29/2015


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On tudor rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Had changed to the Rolex Sea Dweller earlier to go my hometown of Rodez walk the streets, have an aperitif, and check out local knives and Macaroons
> It's good to be back home


Beautiful pictures mate... Sure you're having a great time... I love France... Keep them (pix) coming... Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My new acquisition)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So classy... Love that unique brown dial... very elegant... Many congratulations... Cheers


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> My new acquisition)
> 
> View attachment 4828497


Beautiful! Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's what I like about the colour of the dial, it varies on light and angle between brown to deep purple.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow the depth of that new OP dial is phenomenal. Love the size too 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> My new acquisition)
> 
> View attachment 4828497


Almost got weak and bought one of these on the way to the Omega boutique, but managed to stick to the plan and got the Speedy instead 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Hoppyjr said:


> ^ since its not a Rolex or Tudor, wouldn't it belong in the IWC forum....?


Didn't mean to break any rules here, variety is the spice of life!  I have a new Rolex pic I will post today, I got new vulcanized shoes for me D-Blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Matt C said:


> Didn't mean to break any rules here, variety is the spice of life!  I have a new Rolex pic I will post today, I got new vulcanized shoes for me D-Blue!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We will forgive you just this once!! )


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

SubC off the glidelock bracelet for now.


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

hornsup84 said:


> Agree, think it was a joke though.
> 
> Sidenote, that everest strap looks great and seems high quality from the pics! I'll be curious to see how it'll age.


I'm a fan as well, thank you. Me too, it has a pretty glossy finish that may be prone to nicks and stuff so we shall see. Would like to get a tan leather and black rubber as well soon.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Some Vintage charm tonight... Got to love those pin buckles...


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> We will forgive you just this once!! )


Thanks guys! Here's the new rubber!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ahoj !

One more tudor here, after a special night!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sexy lume there...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Matt C said:


> Didn't mean to break any rules here, variety is the spice of life!  I have a new Rolex pic I will post today, I got new vulcanized shoes for me D-Blue!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rules needs to be broken time to time, we all do it occasionally , nice IWC Btw


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Rules needs to be broken time to time, we all do it occasionally , nice IWC Btw


Thanks brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Some Vintage charm tonight... Got to love those pin buckles...
> 
> View attachment 4830785
> 
> ...


That dial is looking darn good, love the texture and aspect   
What model is it please?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Seriously cool rubber strap!!


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Seriously cool rubber strap!!


Thanks! It's a Rubber B strap, IMO the quintessential rubber DeepSea strap. The Everest straps are nice too, but I really liked the black with the blue vulcanized insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

The hint of blue is awesome! ^


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Some Vintage charm tonight... Got to love those pin buckles...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4830785&d=1438279482"]
> 
> ...


Great combo!


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Munch520 said:


> The hint of blue is awesome! ^


Thanks, I really love how it accentuates the blue dial perfectly IMO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Started with the SD...
> 
> ...switched to this, since it returned from service!
> 
> ...


Late to party but watch two looks amazing back from service

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> ^ since its not a Rolex or Tudor, wouldn't it belong in the IWC forum....?


I'd say pretty harmless. I'm fine with 98% Rolex / Tudor content. I like to see what else the guys like.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Better pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> MickCollins1916 said:
> 
> 
> > Started with the SD...
> ...


Thank you, sir! I agree, Rikki from TimeCare, Inc. does an incredible job. Runs and looks great!


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Just in tonight...Tudor Heritage Chrono, I have wanted one of these for a while.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

THG said:


> On tudor rubber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the black bay? Quality, how does it wear and do u get use to the big crown ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> I'd say pretty harmless. I'm fine with 98% Rolex / Tudor content. I like to see what else the guys like.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Had a chat with another watch enthusiast a few days ago. He let me try on his WG Blue Sub, it was great to see it outside the Rolex Boutique. 
It was stunning, could be for me next year.


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Had a great evening in Hamburg (in Germany):


----------



## Naqvi (Jan 11, 2015)

This is my vintage prince oysterdate ...
I would upload a pic but I keep getting error messages !!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

watchnerd8 said:


> Had a great evening in Hamburg (in Germany):


Wow super nice  Is it the Aussenalster? Really great atmosphere.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Matt C said:


> Thanks guys! Here's the new rubber!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome shot 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

cfw said:


> How is the black bay? Quality, how does it wear and do u get use to the big crown ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black Bay is great! Quality is outstanding too, given its price range and the big crown doesn't bother me at all! Highly recommended, cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Had a chat with another watch enthusiast a few days ago. He let me try on his WG Blue Sub, it was great to see it outside the Rolex Boutique.
> It was stunning, could be for me next year.


Tough to argue with that idea. I'm really enjoying mine. The weight, bezel tone, rare color, it all just works









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> That dial is looking darn good, love the texture and aspect
> What model is it please?


Thanks Alex... it is Rolex Tudor Oysterdate automatic 18K Gold ref. 75205


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow super nice  Is it the Aussenalster? Really great atmosphere.



Right, I visited the Alster Cliff restaurant! Have you ever been in Hamburg? :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

One of my friends works at a Hublot boutique in London and has kindly invited me to try few of their watches... Personally not a huge fan of Hublot (may be if I managed a football club at some point in future?!) 

I must admit I did like this 42mm piece... Sits pretty on wrist... But not sure I'd pay so much for one that ran an ETA movement tbh...

Good day Gents...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

watchnerd8 said:


> ​
> Right, I visited the Alster Cliff restaurant! Have you ever been in Hamburg? :-!


It's been awhile and I love it there  But your choice of beer ......



Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Everyworks (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> It's been awhile and I love it there  But your choice of beer ......
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Ha, nice! In my opinion it's one of the most charming cities ever, perfect balance between big city and calm green place and elegant/elite but still with both feet on the ground. it's my birthplace and I try to get there as often as I can! You're from Hong Kong, that's a place I'd love to visit one day! 

And, well, beer, yes, we can talk about this. But they didn't have much variety. ;-)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wearing 16570 today for a few drinks in Canary Wharf...

Good day Gents


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

have been wearing this PAM for several days..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

then i switch to this lovely SD 16600 that was acquired about one and a half week ago to accompany my SubC and my GMT-II Batman..


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Have a great weekend gents 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLing said:


> then i switch to this lovely SD 16600 that was acquired about one and a half week ago to accompany my SubC and my GMT-II Batman..


Great addition to the family!! Congrats

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sold my Expl2 yesterday I was a little sad till I bought this IWC today, brand new for only $3300, good deal I recon.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naqvi (Jan 11, 2015)

This is my daily beater..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

All packed for hols with a couple of buddies 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

On holiday in Orlando..flew down with this







..then watched the battle of superheroes







and going home with this superhero







...thanks to DavidSW for a smooth upgrade... The SubC ND was a great watch but I found that the lack of date started to bother me a bit.. All in all a great holiday trip for the whole family


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you.. it took quite a while to find SD 16600 especially if it is in mint condition.



traf said:


> Great addition to the family!! Congrats
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> On holiday in Orlando..flew down with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice...always good to do business with David, he's the man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okinana (May 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

This is the only watch I wear these days


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks Alex... it is Rolex Tudor Oysterdate automatic 18K Gold ref. 75205


Thanks Sri, seems like a rare bird to find in the wild


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cfw said:


> Sold my Expl2 yesterday I was a little sad till I bought this IWC today, brand new for only $3300, good deal I recon.
> 
> View attachment 4843529
> 
> ...


It seems to sit better on your wrist IMO  
How come the zero from the 10 marker is not complete.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

alex79 said:


> It seems to sit better on your wrist IMO
> How come the zero from the 10 marker is not complete.


Thanks yes it sits better at 42mm. I was going to buy a Tudor Black Bay but this caught my eye and boom sold.

I think its an IWC trade mark. The Mark XV I had was the same.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Weather in Bangkok was made for the Sub!


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice shot!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi guys, also on a black and white Combo =)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

cfw said:


> Sold my Expl2 yesterday I was a little sad till I bought this IWC today, brand new for only $3300, good deal I recon.
> 
> View attachment 4843529
> 
> ...


Good one mate... if I'm honest I liked your 16570 more...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

9.00pm here in Brisbane, just about to head off for my 02.30 departing flight to Glasgow, 26 hours!
A wee red to keep me going.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sri said:


> Good one mate... if I'm honest I liked your 16570 more...


The 16570 is nice but I bought it cause I couldnt find a Sub. The IWC is very edgy and bold and I like that. My next Rolex will be a Sub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Morning gents, enjoy the wkd










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

cfw said:


> The 16570 is nice but I bought it cause I couldnt find a Sub. The IWC is very edgy and bold and I like that. My next Rolex will be a Sub.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright mate... Good old rule, one's got to wear what one likes to... Which Sub? New or old? A 5513? Why not


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sri said:


> Alright mate... Good old rule, one's got to wear what one likes to... Which Sub? New or old? A 5513? Why not


Either a new no date or 16610.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Continuing an epic streak of desk diving (on day 13 of more than full days in a row) in front of two big deal closings set for next week, but glad to have my SD strapped back on. Forgot to put it on yesterday morning before leaving for work and felt like I was walking around naked all day.

Working for [next] weekend--when I'll be back out east with friends.










Sidenote: I just checked out of curiosity and realized that my SD has kept nearly perfect time since I received it early June. Simply amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Morning gents, enjoy the wkd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up some shuffle


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Go Jays Go.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been wearing this configuration at the beach all week. Bodysurfing, boogie-boarding, and digging in the sand. This is a pretty tough watch :-!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Looks great


I'm trying to push you over the edge

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,Pepsi.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Seaturday Dweller 116600 today...

HAGW Gents


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Not a fan of textured straps but this works well with the titanium.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Father and son wrist shot







..trying to introduce him to the wonderful world of wrist watches with my SKX009...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Very cool, would love to do this with my boy someday!


Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Kermit in the morning.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

My New-To-Me Ex2, getting set to watch the LA Galaxy hopefully scoop a victory on the road in Colorado...


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Brought the Sub along for the ride today as we welcomed our second boy into this world. Tremendous blessing - enjoy the weekend!


















Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Munch520 said:


> Brought the Sub along for the ride today as we welcomed our second boy into this world. Tremendous blessing - enjoy the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations :-!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats, munch520!! I enjoyed the same pleasure with my sub on the wrist almost one year ago! Time flies, that's for sure 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Brought the Sub along for the ride today as we welcomed our second boy into this world. Tremendous blessing - enjoy the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge Congrats! 
Pretty baby


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks all! Mrs Munch is doing great post op (c section) and the little one is pretty if I do say so myself

One more  









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats, brother. Great looking boy!



Munch520 said:


> Thanks all! Mrs Munch is doing great post op (c section) and the little one is pretty if I do say so myself
> 
> One more
> 
> ...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Thanks all! Mrs Munch is doing great post op (c section) and the little one is pretty if I do say so myself
> 
> One more
> 
> ...


What a perfect baby, you're so blessed. Congratulations!


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Munch520 said:


> Thanks all! Mrs Munch is doing great post op (c section) and the little one is pretty if I do say so myself
> 
> One more
> 
> ...


Beautiful, congrats.


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Father and son wrist shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably in 2 years I would be able to follow the same thing =) 
Great choice to start with mate.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Munch520 said:


> Thanks all! Mrs Munch is doing great post op (c section) and the little one is pretty if I do say so myself
> 
> One more
> 
> ...


Magical moment in life, congrats to your wife and yourself, glad to know everyone is safe and sound mate. 
Welcome to your baby, how did you named him?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Munch520 said:


> Brought the Sub along for the ride today as we welcomed our second boy into this world. Tremendous blessing - enjoy the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Glad both mom and baby are doing well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour de France
Big family lunch today in a huge private mansion in the countryside owned by a Count. The place and scenery is just awesome. First we'll hit the market in the village. The Sea Dweller is joining me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour de France
> Big family lunch today in a huge private mansion in the countryside owned by a Count. The place and scenery is just awesome. First we'll hit the market in the village. The Sea Dweller is joining me
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy Brice, I'll be in South of France myself in mid September to catch up with all this goodies .


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Munch520 said:


> Brought the Sub along for the ride today as we welcomed our second boy into this world. Tremendous blessing - enjoy the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many congratulations to you both... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry No Rolex/Tudor today...

Planet Ocean 2500D today on OEM rubber... Perfect weekend watch to enjoy some football in pub... HAGW Gents


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PEL-ISO, loving every details about it.









Great Sunday guys!! =-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour de France
> Big family lunch today in a huge private mansion in the countryside owned by a Count. The place and scenery is just awesome. First we'll hit the market in the village. The Sea Dweller is joining me
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy mate... I'll be flying tomorrow to Pittsburgh and then to NYC on business but I seriously wish I were in Southern France... There's nothing like it!!! Cheers


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments and thoughts!



alex79 said:


> Magical moment in life, congrats to your wife and yourself, glad to know everyone is safe and sound mate.
> Welcome to your baby, how did you named him?


Yes sir his name is Bodie!

Benefits of no sleep is watching a beautiful sunrise! Thankfully the hospital has decent coffee and great biscottis.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SunDay is equal to SeaDweller..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour de France
> Big family lunch today in a huge private mansion in the countryside owned by a Count. The place and scenery is just awesome. First we'll hit the market in the village. The Sea Dweller is joining me
> 
> 
> ...


E
N
J
O
Y

Brice


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Munch520 said:


> Brought the Sub along for the ride today as we welcomed our second boy into this world. Tremendous blessing - enjoy the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Munch520 said:


> Thanks all! Mrs Munch is doing great post op (c section) and the little one is pretty if I do say so myself
> 
> One more
> 
> ...


Wonderful post. How sweet the little boy. Congratulations to the very proud parents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

watchnerd8 said:


> Ha, nice! In my opinion it's one of the most charming cities ever, perfect balance between big city and calm green place and elegant/elite but still with both feet on the ground. it's my birthplace and I try to get there as often as I can! You're from Hong Kong, that's a place I'd love to visit one day!
> 
> And, well, beer, yes, we can talk about this. But they didn't have much variety. ;-)


Small appetizer for Hong Kong @watchnerd8 


























Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## rcast (Nov 7, 2009)

Wearing the YM today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from Vista Del Sol Drive, in the guard gated community of Three Arch Bay, Laguna Beach, California. 8/2/2015


----------



## mofa (Jul 9, 2015)

Explorer at work.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Blue and black Sunday... Tried on the smurf and the wife fell in love with it... 










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 4866434


Does this have easy link. Older version didn't

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Blue and black Sunday... Tried on the smurf and the wife fell in love with it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Do I sense a wave of smurfs?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

traf said:


> Blue and black Sunday... Tried on the smurf and the wife fell in love with it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah that BLNR! 









Pops smuggled some libation into the hospital to celebrate ?









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Do I sense a wave of smurfs?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Probably not for me in the near future... She's still very much enjoying the Pepsi 16710 that I passed on to her earlier this year so I think I've got some time... Trying to talk her into the hulk. Wouldn't mind sharing that one!

His and her Pepsi's










PS: gorgeous smurf you've got there 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still enjoying seadweller to work today.. have a great week all..


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Travelling with 16570... Another trip across the pond... Pittsburgh and then to the very Gotham City

Good day Gents


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## N1ck_ (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue Monday 









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

- sent from my iP6 -


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a great Sunday gentlemen.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Great looking watch & wheel


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Old pic, same love


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, Becker !



Becker said:


> Great looking watch & wheel


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day Guys,

Scottish Thistle and the GMT.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Have a great Sunday gentlemen.


Looking sharp! When did you brush the PCLs?

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, Traf. I'm not brave enough to polish out my bracelet. It's actually the bracelet from my subC. Got the idea from Brisman a couple of weeks ago. The BLNR is now my daily watch so why not put the glidelock on it, especially in this summer heat.



traf said:


> Looking sharp! When did you brush the PCLs?
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Epii'n up some darts


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks, Traf. I'm not brave enough to polish out my bracelet. It's actually the bracelet from my subC. Got the idea from Brisman a couple of weeks ago. The BLNR is now my daily watch so why not put the glidelock on it, especially in this summer heat.


Looks great!! I'm fine with the PCLs, but love the variation. Currently on the hunt for a super jubilee ala loevhagen :










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pattyb69 said:


>


What strap is this? Looks great!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice to see all the great photos from old and new friends alike.
I'd like to make my return to this thread with my 116520.









I would also like to introduce my latest acquisition, a Patek Philippe 5167 Aquanaut. Brand new in factory bags from the AD. The amount I paid is actually a 25% off comparing to last year's MSRP before PP's global price adjustment.









Good day to you all.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


> G'day Guys,
> 
> Scottish Thistle and the GMT.


Well done! After a tiring 26-hour journey, seeing the national flower on the home soil must be very comforting.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> I would also like to introduce my latest acquisition, a Patek Philippe 5167 Aquanaut. Brand new in factory bags from the AD.
> 
> View attachment 4876442
> 
> ...


Beautiful, congrats on the acquisition!


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Munch520 said:


> Brought the Sub along for the ride today as we welcomed our second boy into this world. Tremendous blessing - enjoy the weekend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone6


Huge congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## sampie (Oct 28, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

traf said:


> What strap is this? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Looks like an Everest strap to me

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

12500. Needed something dressy. First post in this subforum....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desibaba (Aug 2, 2015)

I wish I was as lucky to have the daily "Which watch should I wear today?" dilemma. Everyday its either wear this or no watch at all. I can only afford one nice watch right now. Id like to add a Breitling or a Daytona to this one someday.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Guys! I have joined the Sub club today! Just received a beautiful Sub No Date in pristine condition. It's a 2011 issue. I thought I would get a SubC but once I had the chance to compare to the 14060M, there was only one choice. I'm happy to have it join my Explorer II in my collection. Enjoy the view...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

This guy today! Picked 'er up last Tuesday. Super solid and loving it so far.










Unfortunately, I haven't been too keen/excited about posting lately, as we also found out last Tuesday our 3 year old pup has cancer and only a few weeks left to live. Poor girl.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Timester said:


> Guys! I have joined the Sub club today! Just received a beautiful Sub No Date in pristine condition. It's a 2011 issue. I thought I would get a SubC but once I had the chance to compare to the 14060M, there was only one choice. I'm happy to have it join my Explorer II in my collection. Enjoy the view...
> View attachment 4887466


Great choice IMO! Enjoy!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Going with PAM..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Vlance said:


> This guy today! Picked 'er up last Tuesday. Super solid and loving it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the watch! Amazing choice.

And saddened to hear about the pup. That's awful news, my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to SD16600


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Vlance;18819666]This guy today! Picked 'er up last Tuesday. Super solid and loving it so far.

Unfortunately, I haven't been too keen/excited about posting lately, as we also found out last Tuesday our 3 year old pup has cancer and only a few weeks left to live. Poor girl.








[/QUOTE]
That's sad & so young. Found out tonight one of our horses has multiple tumors in the nose so I can relate.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Vlance said:


> This guy today! Picked 'er up last Tuesday. Super solid and loving it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this. Give that girl lots of love the next few weeks.

Amazing watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Nice to see all the great photos from old and new friends alike.
> I'd like to make my return to this thread with my 116520.
> 
> View attachment 4876330
> ...


Amazing new addition. Love both watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Blue 79090
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)

This today....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks guys for the earlier comments.

Good morning to those in the U.S. It's almost 1600 here. Nap time and then pool/beach 
Sea Dweller for water fun. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Blue 79090
> View attachment 4892474
> 
> 
> ...


Best watch  love it. Am biased but heck it's a fantastic piece IMHO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Timester said:


> Guys! I have joined the Sub club today! Just received a beautiful Sub No Date in pristine condition. It's a 2011 issue. I thought I would get a SubC but once I had the chance to compare to the 14060M, there was only one choice. I'm happy to have it join my Explorer II in my collection. Enjoy the view...
> View attachment 4887466


Great choice. Less modern but more character.

Congrats .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vlance said:


> This guy today! Picked 'er up last Tuesday. Super solid and loving it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that. I hope he lives a happy life. Enjoy all the time with him. Pups are family.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Blue 79090


Such a stunner you've got there!


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

First time I can post on this thread!


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Tudor Heritage Chrono today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Pepsi at Eilean Donan castle today, here's hoping the weather will improve.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Dufresne said:


> 12500. Needed something dressy. First post in this subforum....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, great first pic. And great looking watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Timester said:


> Guys! I have joined the Sub club today! Just received a beautiful Sub No Date in pristine condition. It's a 2011 issue. I thought I would get a SubC but once I had the chance to compare to the 14060M, there was only one choice. I'm happy to have it join my Explorer II in my collection. Enjoy the view...
> View attachment 4887466


Great pick up, look fantastic


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Splendid mate !


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Great watches guys! I managed to scratch one of the lugs of my SubC today, ouch...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

I really love your blue Tudor sub, Rob. Such a super clean example!



Buchmann69 said:


> Blue 79090
> View attachment 4892474
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

That blue Tudor is a beaut!!










Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Haven't posted here in weeks, been on Seiko kick, well that's over because I just got done taking the stickers of a very rare and limited piece... a 3-hand Explorer 2


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

D-Blue on Rubber B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> Haven't posted here in weeks, been on Seiko kick, well that's over because I just got done taking the stickers of a very rare and limited piece... a 3-hand Explorer 2


I can see the 24 hour hand under the min hand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

why is this thing still sticking to my wrist? hehehe :-d


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Haven't posted here in weeks, been on Seiko kick, well that's over because I just got done taking the stickers of a very rare and limited piece... a 3-hand Explorer 2


That's a nice upgrade, congrats


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

This afternoon's storm didn't turn up. Supplied my own.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

My 2yr old boy has found a liking to my BLNR. He will have to wait a few years until he gets it. 

Just a bit of lug overhang on the little fellow.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

BLing said:


> why is this thing still sticking to my wrist? hehehe :-d


Maybe the strap is to tight  lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmovement (Aug 5, 2015)

Blnr and 16750 tiff&co in rotation!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Best watch  love it. Am biased but heck it's a fantastic piece IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah





Becker said:


> Such a stunner you've got there!





qtip.416 said:


> I really love your blue Tudor sub, Rob. Such a super clean example!





Munch520 said:


> That blue Tudor is a beaut!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you gentlemen! I need to wear it more often, so it's back on the wrist today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boating, shelling, and swimming in the Mediterranean Sea today withy family and the Sea Dweller. Lots of fun! 
What a great watch too! 



























Oh and that pup is #likeaboss 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Welcome to the forum, great first pic. And great looking watch.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Really nice and probably the best way to deal with heat, Jeep99dad!

That's my way fighting against the degrees!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

watchnerd8 said:


> Really nice and probably the best way to deal with heat, Jeep99dad!
> 
> That's my way fighting against the degrees!


Wow, Snickers ice cream bar -- didn't even know those were still around, I used to eat way too many of those back in college bc my fraternity's fridge was stocked with them. Probably good for my pant and belt longevity that my personal fridge is not similarly stocked.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Trying out The SD bracelet on the BLNR... Not sure if the look of BCLs outweigh the quality of the easylink bracelet!!




























Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

watchnerd8 said:


> Really nice and probably the best way to deal with heat, Jeep99dad!
> 
> That's my way fighting against the degrees!


Man I've eaten a box of those in last couple of days. Need to get restocked.  Great pic too.

Fighting to get BB off my wrist so PO for me today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Still Honeymooning...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Can't get Batman off my wrist..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

GMT on the beach before our climb to the Old Man of Storr on Skye.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Looking good there, Brisman! Is that an Arcteryx hat? 



Brisman said:


> GMT on the beach before our climb to the Old Man of Storr on Skye.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Green days.


----------



## Everyworks (Jul 13, 2011)

On original Bond colors RAF strap.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Looking good there, Brisman! Is that an Arcteryx hat?


Not sure mate. I received it as a present from Canada and since removed the labels. This is the logo. And BTW, best cap I've owned.


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

my first Tudor


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Today is not a Rolex day..


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tudor Sub


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Not sure mate. I received it as a present from Canada and since removed the labels. This is the logo. And BTW, best cap I've owned.


That is the Arcteryx Logo. They make really nice stuff :-!


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

hendra324 said:


> my first Tudor
> View attachment 4911930


That watch dial is cooking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Just bought this Tudor after months of haggling we finally came to terms. Seller wanted $800 we settled on $650.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday gents










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Boating, shelling, and swimming in the Mediterranean Sea today withy family and the Sea Dweller. Lots of fun!
> What a great watch too!
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous shots Brice  Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

My birth-year Rolex 1675 back from the RSC


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yup it's Arcteryx. Great Canadian company that makes excellent outdoor gear. 




Brisman said:


> Not sure mate. I received it as a present from Canada and since removed the labels. This is the logo. And BTW, best cap I've owned.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

16600 today. Happy Friday, all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

I love the color combination of this watch. Stunning. 


kicker said:


> View attachment 4913010


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Yup it's Arcteryx. Great Canadian company that makes excellent outdoor gear.


Yep! Except my fleece is almost TOO hot.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Explorer 2


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Yup it's Arcteryx. Great Canadian company that makes excellent outdoor gear.


Thanks, as I said, the cap is fantastic. I wouldn't mind getting some other gear but it's very difficult to get here in Oz.


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you Sir


Timester said:


> I love the color combination of this watch. Stunning.


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

A day at the zoo with the kids. 16610 enjoying some turtle sexy-time (sorry, couldn't resist 

Have a nice evening, gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

THC today


----------



## omicron1792 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> Explorer 2


Nice, like this one. Did You move polar?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just came in today and my first Tudor too!

Spending time in these WRUW threads tends to make a dent in my account periodically, especially when I am easily enabled by friends here.

Have a memorable weekend gentleman.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Pepsi GMT.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Gents been too busy in Pittsburgh with endless meetings... Now chilling at a cocktail bar in New York City...

HAGF Gents


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Hopefully I'm not the only one who put a piece of paper between my watch and my desk to prevent the swirl mark on the clasp from desk diving...


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> Hopefully I'm not the only one who put a piece of paper between my watch and my desk to prevent the swirl mark on the clasp from desk diving...


Beautiful watch. But yeah, you might be the only one!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Today was one of those days that ended perfectly. Family and friends gathered on the patio to eat, drink (probably too much - if there's such a thing), and enjoy the weather+sunset. Truly blessed!

Hope all you have a great evening!

(IMO the sub and its bezel looks best at dusk)

































Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pepsi tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Munch520 said:


> Today was one of those days that ended perfectly. Family and friends gathered on the patio to eat, drink (probably too much - if there's such a thing), and enjoy the weather+sunset. Truly blessed!
> 
> Hope all you have a great evening!
> 
> ...


I love Chronic Cellars wines! Looks like a delicious meal too. Good wine, good food and an amazing watch. Now that's a winning combo in my book!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

getting up early is worth the trouble...









that has probably lost a Magpie in my garden ;-)


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Blue sky today in Sydney, have to wear something with blue.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Have been enduring the roaring and battering of this typhoon for the last 24 hours. Hope the weather would clear soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day Gents, has been a dilemma the past days


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

So excited. EPL season 15/16 kicking off in 45 minutes  Great weekend gents









SD on the Milky Way


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still loving the SubC


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Still wearing the new old one today.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh that lume


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Still wearing the new old one today.


Beautiful!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

In the evening.


----------



## Grandmovement (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, J. Inspired by your 5513. 



jazzbach said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Thanks, as I said, the cap is fantastic. I wouldn't mind getting some other gear but it's very difficult to get here in Oz.


Arc'teryx is the best! Jackets, pants, shorts, camping gear...I can't resist. I didn't buy into the hype until I bought one of their Atom LT hoodies, and the rest is history.



JonS1967 said:


> I love Chronic Cellars wines! Looks like a delicious meal too. Good wine, good food and an amazing watch. Now that's a winning combo in my book!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got to be honest I bought it because of the label (I do that a lot haha) but ended up loving it! Repeat customer for sure

Sunny days = indoor lume


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Visiting the Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum in Boston on a beautiful Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Luis6 hope you made it through the hurricane safely!

I'm wearing my favourite today:


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Indoor lume shot..


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Coke








Pepsi








Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Luis6 hang in there buddy!

Great watches today gents 



















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

traf said:


> Luis6 hang in there buddy!
> 
> Great watches today gents
> 
> ...


Traf.... The blue's looking sexy buddy


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Had fun with these two today:


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Cold but relaxed afternoon complete.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Oyster Date on Shell cordovan










Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

116710LN.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great Sunday guys, cheers from Jakarta









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SD time....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Rolex Sea Dweller today, lazy day then a horse ride on the beach late to catch the sunset on the Mediterranean Sea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reywal (Oct 23, 2014)

My BB


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La camargue ^^

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 4938177
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


Super cool pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

The SD is at Toronto RSC for some refinement, so this for a sunny drive down by the lake.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up some Sunday afternoon games and bourbon.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Enjoying a beautiful cappuccino in Boston's north end with the SD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Took the bourbon to the beach to exii up some beach games.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## R-H (May 20, 2015)

This today


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Have a great week All.. BLNR for today..


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Monday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry for the crappy shot, I'm sick in bed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice. If I ever find a birth year Sub, I'll be all over it.



R-H said:


> This today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am continuing the beach vaca with the Rolex Sea Dweller, which is quite perfect here. Love this watch. 
Nap time then a little beach 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ac88 (Aug 9, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> Very nice. If I ever find a birth year Sub, I'll be all over it.


Im on the look out for one too but damn its so hard. The year i was born, there was a transitional model in place. 1988.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still with the GMT on my holiday.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Chilled at The Flatiron Room, New York... Flying back tomorrow to sweet home London...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Feeling big and basic today..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday ladies and gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Matt C said:


> Sorry for the crappy shot, I'm sick in bed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speedy recovery and all the best.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Chilled at The Flatiron Room, New York... Flying back tomorrow to sweet home London...
> 
> View attachment 4953441
> 
> ...


Awesome ( lume ) shots Sri  Did you go to Eataly?  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

My most expensive and precious incoming in a long time. 

Only 12 hrs old.

Good day gents.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^
Congrats Vince!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Exploring today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> My most expensive and precious incoming in a long time.
> 
> Only 12 hrs old.
> 
> Good day gents.


HUGE CONGRATS.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

(Wearing the GMT, not the goat)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> My most expensive and precious incoming in a long time.
> 
> Only 12 hrs old.
> 
> Good day gents.


So adorable... Many congratulations my friend...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Huge congrats to you



qtip.416 said:


> My most expensive and precious incoming in a long time.
> 
> Only 12 hrs old.
> 
> Good day gents.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> My most expensive and precious incoming in a long time.
> 
> Only 12 hrs old.
> 
> Good day gents.


Huge congrats. Looks so sweet and beautiful. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Driving north on cloudy and rainy I-95..


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the hulk, it's singing to me big time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Love the hulk, it's singing to me big time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


I fell in love with it the first time I tried it on. I was nuts about it based on the pics, but the depth of the color on the dial really pops in person. Such a great piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Speedy recovery and all the best.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks, finally starting to feel better!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

qtip.416 said:


> My most expensive and precious incoming in a long time.
> 
> Only 12 hrs old.
> 
> Good day gents.


Congrats Q :-!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> My most expensive and precious incoming in a long time.
> 
> Only 12 hrs old.
> 
> Good day gents.


Big congrats qtip!!! That's the best kind of incoming in the world 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats Vince!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

although it is thicker than my subc but the SD is still very comfy for me and the no cyclops gives it a very "clean" look.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour Gents =) 
Enjoying a third honeymoon with this beauty, sorry it's not a Rolex nor a Tudor =)









Great day to all!


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Great day today strolling around with the little guy, enjoying the weather










Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> My most expensive and precious incoming in a long time.
> 
> Only 12 hrs old.
> 
> Good day gents.


Brilliant.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> My most expensive and precious incoming in a long time.
> 
> Only 12 hrs old.
> 
> Good day gents.


AWESOME! congrats, what a blessing


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. We feel very blessed and will enjoy this special time.
Cheers.



jazzbach said:


> HUGE CONGRATS.





Buchmann69 said:


> ^^
> Congrats Vince!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda





Sri said:


> So adorable... Many congratulations my friend...





BLing said:


> Huge congrats to you





Deepsea_dweller said:


> Huge congrats. Looks so sweet and beautiful. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+





Jason71 said:


> Congrats Q :-!





traf said:


> Big congrats qtip!!! That's the best kind of incoming in the world
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk





Vlance said:


> Congrats Vince!





Mancayve said:


> Brilliant.





Munch520 said:


> AWESOME! congrats, what a blessing


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Big conrats once again Vince! Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> My most expensive and precious incoming in a long time.
> 
> Only 12 hrs old.
> 
> Good day gents.


Congrats Vince, so nice


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you, fellas!



l.e.rookie said:


> Congrats Vince, so nice





jopex said:


> Big conrats once again Vince! Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Excellent shot. If I see a couple more of these types of shots (esp from Josip) , I'll have to start looking for one myself!



mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 4973057


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Still with the SD


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Tomorrow....


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats qtip!!!!!!!!


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R-H (May 20, 2015)

My 67 5513 with black ZULU


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Milgauss for the brother in laws wedding

















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> My most expensive and precious incoming in a long time.
> 
> Only 12 hrs old.
> 
> Good day gents.


Amazing incoming. Congrats on the new arrival

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you, my friend.



darby11 said:


> Amazing incoming. Congrats on the new arrival
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Love this particular big-block with rotating bezel!



Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4977601


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Big Congratulations, qtip. Boy or Girl?


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Gilt 1675 in NYC









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

sent my Jubilee to Michael Young to be repaired ... so this will get most of my wrist time.


----------



## Stewartu (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Love the matte dial


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

So much SD love on this thread, always makes me smile.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheers everybody 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So good to be home... Chilled at Coach & Horses, Mayfair London with my magical 79190

Good day Gents...


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

16570 Thursday hope you are all having a good week


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Just arrived today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Have a great day everyone


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Rocking this tonight for some drinks with friends










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Go with the base for Friday..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Sri said:


> So good to be home... Chilled at Coach & Horses, Mayfair London with my magical 79190
> 
> Good day Gents...
> 
> ...


Love that Sri. I also need to say, that I always enjoy your WRUW posts. You always provide so much color around what you are doing and where you are. I always post plain old boring wrist shots.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

BLing said:


> Go with the base for Friday..


If I had a bigger wrist, I'd go for 372.


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Finally Friday! Sporting my new Polar Explorer today. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

By far the coolest Tudor I have ever bought.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Can't wait few years to see the ti case getting darker... 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

GregBe said:


> Love that Sri. I also need to say, that I always enjoy your WRUW posts. You always provide so much color around what you are doing and where you are. I always post plain old boring wrist shots.


Thanks GregBe for kind words... Not a single post here is boring Sir... I love this forum for its all about some great Gentlemen, Great Watches and Great Stories...

Good weekend my friend... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's a rainy Friday here in London... Changed from Grensons to Paul Smiths for tonight...

116600 tonight... Nothing wrong it!

Have a great Friday Gents


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

Atop Mont Tremblant with a relative...













With some friends at Corbeaux Bakery in Calgary, Longines & Hamilton as recommended by yours truly...


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

My buddies Sophia Loren at the Rolex Monterey Motorsports Reunion....


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

^^hey your watch is upside down 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

14060m this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Twilight golf with Batman..







hopefully the vibrations from my golf swing are not going to affect its accuracy..


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great week end gents








This phone camera is darn good =)

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

One more









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just found a new café, for some reason I really like it hehe. 
And it taste as good as how it looks =)


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

An evening switch.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Wearing Breitling today..


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Enjoying this little number today. Have a wonderful Saturday! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sunny Saturday


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

May wear this tonight. Seiko 6309 during the day.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mofa (Jul 9, 2015)

Daytona 116520


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great weekend everyone.


----------



## R-H (May 20, 2015)

Out for a walk this early this morning before the temperature melts the plexi.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up the afternoon.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Expii'n up the afternoon.
> View attachment 5012905


Its growing on me. Might have to pull in to an AD to check it out again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Saturday nights in Chelsea, London with 16570... What else?

Good day Gents


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday guys =) 
Back on leather


----------



## Steely Mojo (Mar 21, 2015)

Just took it off because it photographs better without my hairy wrist in the picture. 1965 1601 Datejust. Love the size and the discreet dial. A wonderful watch.


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Spending Sunday with the base..


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

It's been raining for a solid two days here. Driving over to the supermarket for some groceries.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Steely Mojo said:


> 1965 1601 Datejust. Love the size and the discreet dial. A wonderful watch.


I concur!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Blasphemy... But probably my favorite watch


----------



## Steely Mojo (Mar 21, 2015)

Becker said:


> I concur!


My other go to watch is this..........

Movado Sub Sea Chronograph. Date unknown, but suspect mid-50's from the FB case. Spectacular 95M movement.


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Another disgusting 120 degree day in Phoenix, AZ w/ the Tudor Mini


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vlance said:


> Blasphemy... But probably my favorite watch


A very unique diver with vintage charm to it... Def going to get it at some point  Cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Huge congrats Jason Day for winning his first Golf major at Whistling Straits, Wisconsin.Well done 


























Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a great start to the week everyone.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've put this bad boy back on the ti bracelet









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Have a great week everyone


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## RazorD (Jan 8, 2011)

5513 on strap


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Back to 16600..


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

RazorD said:


> 5513 on strap


Cool!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

jazzbach said:


>


I'm so not vintage but you always make me question it

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys =)


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Starting the day with 16600.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch and my Grail. Nice username btw.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> View attachment 5042841
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042833





YevKasem said:


> Beautiful watch and my Grail. Nice username btw.


Yev, thank you for the compliments! Luis, you inspired a morning switch. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Sri said:


> A very unique diver with vintage charm to it... Def going to get it at some point  Cheers


Make sure to try it on, as the lugs are a little long for some.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

No Rolex today, but I had to throw in a gratutitous Panerai lume shot...


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Haven't checked the thread in awhile so some belated comments...



MickCollins1916 said:


> Enjoying a beautiful cappuccino in Boston's north end with the SD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the North End, where did you eat?



qtip.416 said:


> My most expensive and precious incoming in a long time.
> 
> Only 12 hrs old.
> 
> Good day gents.


Beautiful baby! Belated congrats!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

IGotId said:


> Haven't checked the thread in awhile so some belated comments...
> 
> I love the North End, where did you eat?


We walked all over the city that day! That photo was taken at a coffee shop called the Thinking Cup, if I recall correctly. We had cannoli at Mike's, seafood at several establishments, and a pint at the Black Rose. Definitely a successful Sunday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sea Dweller days... Good day Gents


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

It's Tudor Time!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Another day another dollar. Trying a new blazer/pant combo, but still the tried and true SD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)

I didn't think I'd like the two tone - until it was on my wrist 

Does this model have a nickname?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed_B (Dec 3, 2014)

Rolex 6694 
Oysterdate Precision
Manual Wind.
Blue with Silver Romans.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Jed_B said:


> Rolex 6694
> Oysterdate Precision
> Manual Wind.
> Blue with Silver Romans.
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> Another day another dollar. Trying a new blazer/pant combo, but still the tried and true SD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sri Imposter, lol

Looks great

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

This one today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

darby11 said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love BNLRs... Haven't worn mine for a long time now  Great combination there with your checkered shirt! Cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday evening and Thursday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Another "base" day..


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Timester said:


> View attachment 5062577


IMHO this is how the Explorer is meant to be worn. Prefer the black dial over the white. Stunning!!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> It's Tudor Time!


Amazing, as always!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> It's Tudor Time!
> 
> View attachment 5055977
> 
> ...


Looks so 'new old stock' stuff... Stunning rare blue Tudor Submariner that is... You should be so proud... Cheers


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Casual today 

















Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> Another day another dollar. Trying a new blazer/pant combo, but still the tried and true SD


Yes I like it!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

My combo at the office right now


----------



## GerberBaby18 (Mar 16, 2015)

Becker said:


> My combo at the office right now
> View attachment 5066754


Nice 

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

soon to go back on the bracelet as summer winds down


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

As per usual...


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sri Imposter, lol
> 
> Looks great


I prefer to say Sri homage  One of the better compliments I'll receive in terms of my attire!



Becker said:


> Yes I like it!


Thank you sir!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> Looks so 'new old stock' stuff... Stunning rare blue Tudor Submariner that is... You should be so proud... Cheers


Thanks Sri; you're correct, it's recently serviced and rebuilt, so it's basically NOS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> I prefer to say Sri homage  One of the better compliments I'll receive in terms of my attire!
> 
> Thank you sir!


Dear Friend, you are smart, sharp, slick as a Sea Dweller!!!!! 

Off to Bunga Bunga bar in the City with slick sexy 116600


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I so missed this one! I got my baby back 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sexy babe, she is


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

There it is! Stunner and my favorite.



Jeep99dad said:


> I so missed this one! I got my baby back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I so missed this one! I got my baby back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite too. 
i miss my snowflake, hope to get her back soon.









today it's the sub


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I so missed this one! I got my baby back


I can only imagine, returing to it or having it returned to you, either way a great blue Tudor sub stunner!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

They said Bunga Bunga tonight... The sexiest thing in the lounge was Sea Dweller... It's Watches triumph them, you see!!!!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

the modern classic..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Beater watch


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


>


Amazing...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!!

TGIF I've been dragging all week and went out last night with some of the guys from work... Brutal this morning 

I'm sticking to the blue Tudor sub. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^
Same for me
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> ...I'm sticking to the blue Tudor sub





Buchmann69 said:


> Same for me


These blue Tudor sub pics are killing me. They are so hard to find though. Even got me eyeballing the new Pelagos 25600TB... (haven't seen any pics yet of those on this thread or an I mistaken?)!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you my friend. I really wanted a 5513 as clean as yours, but jumped on this sub when it became available locally. 



jazzbach said:


> Amazing...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Well it was Brice and Rob who made me fall for a blue sub but couldnt find one. I settled for a black dialed one in nice condition.



Becker said:


> These blue Tudor sub pics are killing me. They are so hard to find though. Even got me eyeballing the new Pelagos 25600TB... (haven't seen any pics yet of those on this thread or an I mistaken?)!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SD for a casual Friday in the office. Enjoy your weekend, all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Moonwatch for me...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> ^^
> Same for me
> View attachment 5078586
> 
> ...


And same Filson bag too it looks like 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

New Rolex model called the Miaow


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

New piece..but i think if change it for Explorer I 39..which i had..


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

weekend_mode="on" ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Have a great weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Heatwave in London today

Hope you are all having a good weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

BLNR today...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tenge said:


> New piece..but i think if change it for Explorer I 39..which i had..


That explorer is hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I've just taken the missus into our local jeweller to pick up a ring she's had made and this had just come in this morning. It was their first one in and it wasn't reserved and I couldn't resist. It's been a very expensive but brilliant afternoon

















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

arrvoo said:


> I've just taken the missus into our local jeweller to pick up a ring she's had made and this had just come in this morning. It was their first one in and it wasn't reserved and I couldn't resist. It's been a very expensive but brilliant afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Looks VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Taking the wife and daughter out for a bikeride exploring along the heathlands


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Definitely celebrating weekend&#8230; Such a great afternoon! Sun, friends, beer (well, Heineken, more beer-like softdrink), Rolex and good chicks walking around everywhere!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sea-Dwelling on the sea

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Epii'n up some drinks and games.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

for a ride



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Great Pics today, guys!


----------



## vackraord (Jan 28, 2014)

Morning stroll with my trusty #116000, been wearing it 24/7 this week.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Love the latest posts, will catch up with some new pictures next week, been busy with work. 

And yayy I see more Tudors, kind of like it ^^

Cheers Gents 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

vackraord said:


> Morning stroll with my trusty #116000, been wearing it 24/7 this week.
> View attachment 5098690


Beautiful!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry, not Rolex but...


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

mine today !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry been wearing this one more than the Rolex and Tudor since we got back, as I missed it so much. 
So good! And after the great Post Sale service I experienced I am even more of a fan of the watch and the brand!  next the chrono ;-)




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Have a great Sunday, everyone!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy Sunday to you all









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Out exploring









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

Grattis till tre-sex-nian! b-)



vackraord said:


> Morning stroll with my trusty #116000, been wearing it 24/7 this week.
> View attachment 5098690


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

lately, this pam has been my fav to wear..


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry, not a Rolex/Tudor today.


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Good morning from Thailand !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Let's rock that week, all the best guys.








And yes I'll wear my shoes in the car on my way to the office , that's the beauty of having someone driving for you Hehe


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Sorry, not a Rolex/Tudor today.
> 
> View attachment 5107370


Stunning !

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

57F here this morning, happy to bust out my favorite jacket 

Have a great week all










Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## LincolnsBedroom (Aug 19, 2015)

I opted for my new Pelagos- love it!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

New arrival for me. Bit on the small side but I still find it cool. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Suited up at the office. Explorer 1, white shirt, wine red tie, gray charcoal suit and black double monkstraps!


----------



## Grandmovement (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Non Rolex, got it today, really love the carbon fiber strap























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

The Snowflake is back after three weeks. Movement service and a new plexi.









I've not made it without the sub









I'm a sub junkie
​​


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Good morning all...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Time to work, good day Gents.









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

My AirKing


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Good afternoon from BKK, Thailand !


----------



## mofa (Jul 9, 2015)

Wearing my Explorer 214270 in the office.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Morning all. ️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

mofa said:


> Wearing my Explorer 214270 in the office.
> 
> View attachment 5120082


Looks great, also with the daylight lume there.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

TudorTuesday here on a sunny Carolina day, a perfect Jeep day for sure 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

First Navitimer, impulse buy.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> 
> TudorTuesday here on a sunny Carolina day, a perfect Jeep day for sure
> 
> ...


Perfection


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry been wearing this one more than the Rolex and Tudor since we got back, as I missed it so much.
> So good! And after the great Post Sale service I experienced I am even more of a fan of the watch and the brand!  next the chrono ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! They don't get much better looking than this B&R! Great choice! For what it's worth, I still love my B&R chrono after 12 years!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tosaphon.C said:


> View attachment 5119266
> 
> 
> Good afternoon from BKK, Thailand !


Both the food and the watch look amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Going non Rolex today. I've been wearing this 1980's Russian diver for days. Hope everyone is having a good week so far! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

I feel like it's required to throw the sub no date on the nato every few months...just because..









Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

my new piece...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Just landed in SFO yesterday on another business trip... Jet lagged... Very busy day in Mountain View, Silicon Valley

16570 today... Good day Gents


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Just landed in SFO yesterday on another business trip... Jet lagged... Very busy day in Mountain View, Silicon Valley
> 
> 16570 today... Good day Gents
> 
> ...


Looking super sharp as usual! Great watch choice too!! I do miss the 16570

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Love it! They don't get much better looking than this B&R! Great choice! For what it's worth, I still love my B&R chrono after 12 years!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I really appreciate the kind words. B&R is less known for their "rounded" case than their aviator square pieces. Yet they are my favorites, especially the chronos. They have a full ceramic model coming out in the near future that should rock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Becker said:


> Perfection


Thank you. You are too kind. My fave! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate the kind words. B&R is less known for their "rounded" case than their aviator square pieces. Yet they are my favorites, especially the chronos. They have a full ceramic model coming out in the near future that should rock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I've always been partial to round case options too. The new models are just spectacular. This is my chrono.















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looking super sharp as usual! Great watch choice too!! I do miss the 16570
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Cheers Brice... How's your trip to amazing France been?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Can't stop wearing this one.. Have a great day today, gents!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> I've always been partial to round case options too. The new models are just spectacular. This is my chrono.
> View attachment 5131426
> 
> View attachment 5131434
> ...


Wow!! Spectacular indeed!! Love that model. Bracelet suits it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Hump day is a Rolex day for me. The Sea Dweller is a favorite, now I wouldn't mind trying a BLNT and 5513. Maybe we'll win the lottery tonight 

Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

godfather0917 said:


> View attachment 5134298


Looks nice, more photos please, especially from the sides. Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

godfather0917 said:


> View attachment 5134298


This piece is growing on me. What size is your wrist?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Back to Rolex today. 
Cheers, 
Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

As my birthday is a few days away, my wife began acting suspiciously (never a good sign, lol). She knew I had my eye, not on any woman, but on the Pepsi I'd been browsing online for months. As they say, happy wife, happy life. She gets to wear my IWC Spitfire and vintage gold Datejust while my attention is diverted to these two lovelies. Everything is right with the world and life is indeed good.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Today was Subday...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Enjoying my morning coffee with the SD..


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

My friend's Rollie. Was thinking maybe jubilee or president bracelet appeals better visually?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry guys no rolex today.










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

feeling a little bit "blues" today.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfumer001 (Jan 11, 2012)

My new Yachtmaster Everose-gold. Picked it up yesterday. But I need and off market rubber strap that will fit my wrist. This one is too big. The dealer is trying to get me a smaller one from Rolex but they are very difficult to get right now. I heard of Everest, any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

_"Paris street; Rainy day"_ *Gustave Caillebotte*


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1601 in the city









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Sea Dweller and another morning drive on the Jeep 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pepsi again today. Have a great day! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's been a very hectic trip... Last day in SFO before I fly back to London... Back in SFO in a week's time...

Good day Gents.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Must say nato straps (both leather and fabric) look better on these older subs than the newer Rolex sports watches such as the SubC and BLNR. Must be the smaller size and thinner lugs. Great day, gents.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Safe travels, Sri. You must spend more time in hotels than your own home! Still love your polar explorer.



Sri said:


> It's been a very hectic trip... Last day in SFO before I fly back to London... Back in SFO in a week's time...
> 
> Good day Gents.
> 
> View attachment 5147458


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> back to London... Back in SFO in a week's time...


At least you'll be putting that GMT-hand to work!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Safe travels, Sri. You must spend more time in hotels than your own home! Still love your polar explorer.


Thanks my friend... Yeah, can't avoid these travels I'm afraid )

16570 being truly put to its purpose?! ) Love it...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> At least you'll be putting that GMT-hand to work!


Well said Sir... It's such s joy to keep staring at the GMT hand especially when you are travelling many time zones away... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Must say nato straps (both leather and fabric) look better on these older subs than the newer Rolex sports watches such as the SubC and BLNR. Must be the smaller size and thinner lugs. Great day, gents.


Stunning Nato combo... Now I got to try that... Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Perfumer001 said:


> My new Yachtmaster Everose-gold. Picked it up yesterday. But I need and off market rubber strap that will fit my wrist. This one is too big. The dealer is trying to get me a smaller one from Rolex but they are very difficult to get right now. I heard of Everest, any suggestions? Thank you


Will you be selling the oyster flex? If so I'm interested!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

My new to me 145.012-67SP cal 321



















Have a great day gents 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

This, as of tomorrow my leisure/diver/tool watch:


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Becker said:


> This, as of tomorrow my leisure/diver/tool watch:
> 
> View attachment 5148410


Is that blue or black? Either way, congrats on the incoming!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

May i swap it for explorer I?


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Perfumer001 said:


> My new Yachtmaster Everose-gold. Picked it up yesterday. But I need and off market rubber strap that will fit my wrist. This one is too big. The dealer is trying to get me a smaller one from Rolex but they are very difficult to get right now. I heard of Everest, any suggestions? Thank you


Try rubber B mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

tenge said:


> View attachment 5149290
> 
> May i swap it for explorer I?


Noooo Milgauss is a legend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

Beautiful! Wear it in good health! :-!



tenge said:


> View attachment 5149290
> 
> May i swap it for explorer I?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the JR Aeroscope, very light and comfortable thanks to its grade 5 Titanium construction and flat caseback. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Feeding the ducks

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight I am wearing the JR Aeroscope, very light and comfortable thanks to its grade 5 Titanium construction and flat caseback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like JRs cushion cases, looks great on yu!

I'd own one but it's sort of a case of 'Goldilocks & the 3 bears' for me. I tried on a 44mm last yr in Vegas, too large; I recently ordered & returned a 39mm (too small!). I'm patiently waiting for a 42!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IGotId said:


> I really like JRs cushion cases, looks great on yu!
> 
> I'd own one but it's sort of a case of 'Goldilocks & the 3 bears' for me. I tried on a 44mm last yr in Vegas, too large; I recently ordered & returned a 39mm (too small!). I'm patiently waiting for a 42!


Thanks. 
I totally get it, this one is limit for me and ideally I'd want a 42 as well. I'd like to try a SS Terra too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry, no Rolex today... Happy Weekend..


----------



## JUVENTINO619 (Mar 10, 2014)

Pelagos today.. Friday and Vegas can't come fast enough!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

London bound... GMT hand bliss and iPhone trickery shot 

Love these world traveller watches... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> Is that blue or black? Either way, congrats on the incoming!


Thanks, it's the bluesy. And the color is one of the key things about this watch that makes it so special; never knew blue has so many shades. That's the first thing that really spoke to me when I first saw one for real.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Here it is on my wrist, for casual Friday at the office. Sizewise I can just pull it off


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

STUNNING. Congrats



Perfumer001 said:


> My new Yachtmaster Everose-gold. Picked it up yesterday. But I need and off market rubber strap that will fit my wrist. This one is too big. The dealer is trying to get me a smaller one from Rolex but they are very difficult to get right now. I heard of Everest, any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Try this: Strap for Rolex GMT Master II CERAMIC - Classic Series | RUBBER B | RUBBER STRAP FOR ROLEX, PANERAI, WATCHES



Perfumer001 said:


> My new Yachtmaster Everose-gold. Picked it up yesterday. But I need and off market rubber strap that will fit my wrist. This one is too big. The dealer is trying to get me a smaller one from Rolex but they are very difficult to get right now. I heard of Everest, any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Good afternoon from BKK !


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Chillin at the beach today..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dainese said:


>


Perfection  that dial ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

Just in ...


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Took this yesterday, really shows off the 3D-ness (?) of the Pelagos, which usually comes off as pretty flat in pictures.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

daument said:


> Just in ...
> 
> View attachment 5157562


Stunning!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Wearing my trusted friend today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Going back home


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Simple sub for today.

TGIF.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR back on the wrist









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

The sub accompanying me on dad duties 










Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

We have the same watch, same baby jogger stroller and same dad duties. 



Munch520 said:


> The sub accompanying me on dad duties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

New today...GT Chrono


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> This, as of tomorrow my leisure/diver/tool watch:
> 
> View attachment 5148410


How do you like it so far? 
Many find it boring after a certain time, then flip it and get it back... 
Personally I love everything about it 









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just realised the pelagos v2 is already on wrists, good thing Hehe. 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just because I'd like to see more pelagozes with the v2 ^^









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Put a little ding in the side of the SD. #character

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> How do you like it so far?
> Many find it boring after a certain time, then flip it and get it back...
> Personally I love everything about it











How could one not love this watch. Yes, it's a tool watch, but also due to the color I don't think it'll bore me any time soon. I can't keep my eyes off it. Just look at the pic above - out with friends (bbq party)! - showing yet another tone of blue than in my earlier pics. It does that in real life constantly. In this respect, looking at the other pieces in my collection, it is totally different than my other watches.

The watch heritage of the Tudor brand is also in there, but this one really has it's own identity, also because of the new Tudor movement. Contrary to what many others have said, the fact that it is a five-liner (!) and the lume at three is missing is a plus for me, I think it works aesthetically.

Just my luck I can also ' pair' it with most of my (semi) casual wardrobe, which holds the color blue as well.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5165994


Big fan of this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Keeping the blue going 


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos for pool time today


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Love this thing


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

kicker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you vaping at the playground?? 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

traf said:


> Are you vaping at the playground??
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Nah. Its just for the photo but that was away from the playground anyway.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> View attachment 5170890
> 
> 
> How could one not love this watch. Yes, it's a tool watch, but also due to the color I don't think it'll bore me any time soon. I can't keep my eyes off it. Just look at the pic above - out with friends (bbq party)! - showing yet another tone of blue than in my earlier pics. It does that in real life constantly. In this respect, looking at the other pieces in my collection, it is totally different than my other watches.
> ...


Seems they build that watch for you  
Congrats & enjoyed.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes it is meant to be!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Becker said:


> Yes it is meant to be!


Congrats, a beauty. What size wrist. Gotta go with this after seeing all your great pics










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Congrats, a beauty. What size wrist. Gotta go with this after seeing all your great pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...











6.5 ish... I can just pull it off, but my wrist is quite flat. Really nice to see father smurf as well!!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah - I'm 6.5 too with the dreaded exploding wrist bone. It didn't feel right on me when I tried one on for the initial release. Sure looks great on you. Nice kicks too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Becker said:


> Yes it is meant to be!


More pics of it on the blue rubber? How do you find the rubber / is it comfortable? Definitely how I'd expect to wear it if I got it.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Random Sunday Watch... Good day Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah... It's going to be that random watches today 

I like both... Although this Longines Chrono is just so classy, me thinks


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Epii'n up Sunday


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switch to the GMTiiC after a weekend with the SD at the beach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great week gents, sharing a new acquisition, I traded my skeleton for this Zenith, not sure if I'll keep it or trade it up for a GMT. 
I'll give a shot to see how that watch will grow on me =)


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SD time today...


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Master II


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back home in Oz now after a month in the UK, reached straight for the Explorer. Have a great day guys.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Back home ... reached straight for the Explorer.


Now, why would that be?


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> We have the same watch, same baby jogger stroller and same dad duties.


Blessed are we for sure!

PS - can you believe what they charge for a STROLLER?!??! Good Lord...I mean it works well but sheesh.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

Snowflake on The beach


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

I hear you brother. But I can picture all the moms rolling their eyes as the two guys with $7k rolex watches complain about exorbitant cost. 



Munch520 said:


> Blessed are we for sure!
> 
> PS - can you believe what they charge for a STROLLER?!??! Good Lord...I mean it works well but sheesh.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

I gasp every time you post this explorer II. Thanks.



Brisman said:


> Back home in Oz now after a month in the UK, reached straight for the Explorer. Have a great day guys.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> I gasp every time you post this explorer II. Thanks.


Thank you sir, definitely my favourite.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, your Snowflake is so bright on the beach that I can't even see it! 



l.e.rookie said:


> Snowflake on The beach


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Still this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning mate!! You should wear it more 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

2500D for me...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Morning Gents, had a decision to be taken this morning.









The winner is









Due to the brown pants


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Good morning from Thailand ! (Tudor Ref.7966)


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

This to the office








Each time I put it on, I remember why it is such a great piece


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> Wow, your Snowflake is so bright on the beach that I can't even see it!


Sorry i lost the pic. Here on vacation i can't upload pics. It doesn't work via tapatalk. You have to wait till next week ?


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> The winner is ...Due to the brown pants


Can't argue with that!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

79090


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

law firm wristshot.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

asonstuf said:


>


Looks great on the brown strap!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome to September!


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

Explo 2 for me too...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tuesday Tudor Thrills!!!

(Tragic that summer is over and it's gloomy autumn in London)

Good day Gents


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

watchnerd8 said:


> law firm wristshot.


On information and belief, your watch is excellent!









Hulk today for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Tuesday Tudor Thrills!!!
> 
> (Tragic that summer is over and it's gloomy autumn in London)
> 
> ...


First day of Spring for us Down Under.

I must say, I haven't been in London for over twenty years, spent a couple of days in Soho this trip and loved it. Fantastic city.

Anyway, Explorer again. Have a good one.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman, so glad you had visited after so many years... London is truly an amazing City... 

Your SM Explorer is such a stunner mate... Cheers


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Evening switch...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190 enjoying a glass of Pinot Grigio... Cheers )


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Becker said:


> Evening switch...


Man, the new pelagos is a stunner! I've seen comments wherein people have complained about the text on the dial. But I wear my Daytona, which similarly has a short novella on its dial, and IMO, it doesn't detract from its beauty! Love the shade of blue, it's quite rich.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Agree... It's an amazing Pelagos but am I right in saying it would go well on just casual wear?! The black Pelagos is more versatile to me as could be worn on anything ? 

All that said your Pelagos is just stunning...


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

hornsup84 said:


> Looks great on the brown strap!


Thanks! Toshi makes a great strap. The thickness is perfect and the brown and grey really make the watch face pop. It tends to get lost if it's only on all steel


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still love the SubC though it's a bit heavier than the SD16600


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, sorry for not posting in accordance with the topic but it's my first day with this new baby =) 
Thought I'd let myself in.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Explorer again and sitting alongside a beautiful Speedy from '67 with the 321 movement.


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

SUPER !


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Explorer again and sitting alongside a beautiful Speedy from '67 with the 321 movement.


Gorgeous!! Not quite as nice as yours, but I was wearing my 321 pre-moon yesterday










BLNR @the water cooler today










Cheers 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> More pics of it on the blue rubber? How do you find the rubber / is it comfortable? Definitely how I'd expect to wear it if I got it.


Thus far: yes very comfortable, it bends well, does not stick or rub, even when sweating, and has more or less the same color as the dial/bezel. In terms of durability, only time will tell...


MickCollins1916 said:


> Man, the new pelagos is a stunner! I've seen comments wherein people have complained about the text on the dial. But I wear my Daytona, which similarly has a short novella on its dial, and IMO, it doesn't detract from its beauty! Love the shade of blue, it's quite rich


Yes, it does have "Star Wars" intro like paragraph on the dial, but is does not bother me at all. The richness of the blue is absolutely mesmerizing. Together with the white parts, it dominates the look & feel of the watch.


Sri said:


> Agree... It's an amazing Pelagos but am I right in saying it would go well on just casual wear?! The black Pelagos is more versatile to me as could be worn on anything ?
> All that said your Pelagos is just stunning...


You guys really are too kind. Is the blue Pelagos just for casual wear? Good question, I don't have an opinion yet. I bought it primarily for casual wear. But I think it can also be used in a semi-casual, semi formal wear of business casual setting. If it is paired with the right blueish suit, maybe it can be pulled off, on the bracelet.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Becker said:


> Thus far: yes very comfortable, it bends well, does not stick or rub, even when sweating, and has more or less the same color as the dial/bezel. In terms of durability, only time will tell...


Excellent, thank you for your input! Have been enjoying your pics on the various threads as well, so thank you (and darn you?! ) for feeding the monster--Only makes me want one more and more, and sooner rather than later!


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

Was inspired by this photo:










To shoot my own version!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Tudor Prince OysterDate... I love it's charm, character, charisma

Good day Gents

Zoom in Zoom out shots


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Fluted bezels... Love them

With Pinot Grigio...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

@ Sri; where did you get the decorative Tudor pin?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> @ Sri; where did you get the decorative Tudor pin?


Becker,

At a private Tudor event in London last year... Tudor Europe Managing Director had gifted me this little priceless thing )

Cheers,
Sri


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

decided to go with the ceramica


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


    too


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Milgauss on Strap: -


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Vintage Omega jumbo for today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Vintage Tudor Prince OysterDate... I love it's charm, character, charisma
> 
> Good day Gents
> 
> ...


Wow so neat   

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, it certainly is!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Gents...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tried this this morning at London Heathrow (headed to another trip to SFO)...

If only they had the black one instead!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

More pelagozes ??


----------



## Rednapper (Oct 19, 2013)

Pelagosi?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Tried this this morning at London Heathrow (headed to another trip to SFO)...
> 
> If only they had the black one instead!
> 
> ...


Hey Sri, you're saying you're up for a black pelagos v2?  
Agreeeeee


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Suited up again


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

New shirt, same watch. ;-)


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Brisman said:


>


Damn! Another beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Milgauss slant gray dial 116400


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

iam7head said:


> Milgauss slant gray dial 116400


Looks great!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


Wow


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Becker said:


> Wow


So much better than a blue Pelagos, innit ? :-d


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> So much better than a blue Pelagos, innit ? :-d


Yes!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

tenge said:


>


Very nice. Definitely growing on me.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Suited up again
> 
> View attachment 5227730


I want that watch ) So elegant and stunning really...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Schneeflocke said:


> New shirt, same watch. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 5227930


Supreme colour co-ordination there Sir... Stunning watch!!!!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

No Rolex, but just wanted to show off my 'big boy' Omega that I'm sporting today...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex; later gents  Have a relaxing Thursday evening and a great Friday 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Friday with SD16600..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Am up to something =) 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

At the CityScape bar on 49th Floor... Stunning views of San Francisco... Cheers


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

Many thanks! 



Sri said:


> Supreme colour co-ordination there Sir... Stunning watch!!!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy Friday 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great weekend, everyone.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

First day of business meetings on this trip to SFO... All armed with my BNLR...

Good day Gents...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Let's add one more gmt Gents =) 









Some bright photos tomorrow !

Was a thought call between the 16710, the GMT C, and the SD. I thought about the BLNR too but another time perhaps ^^


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Let's add one more gmt Gents =)
> Some bright photos tomorrow !
> 
> Was a thought call between the 16710, the GMT C, and the SD. I thought about the BLNR too but another time perhaps ^^


oh, exciting!


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Goodnight from Thailand !


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour Gents, 
Here's my winner, as much as I wanted a pepsy. The bracelet and the fact that I couldn't get a full set was a deal breaker. 
The GMT II C with all the upgrades was the way to go for me, the time zones also won against the SD. 
The watch is from 2012, but honestly it looks like never worn =)

Enough blah blah blah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour Gents,
> Here's my winner, as much as I wanted a pepsy. The bracelet and the fact that I couldn't get a full set was a deal breaker.
> The GMT II C with all the upgrades was the way to go for me, the time zones also won against the SD.
> The watch is from 2012, but honestly it looks like never worn =)
> ...


EXCELLENT choice! Congrats, she's a stunner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice! Congrats.



alex79 said:


> Bonjour Gents,
> Here's my winner, as much as I wanted a pepsy. The bracelet and the fact that I couldn't get a full set was a deal breaker.
> The GMT II C with all the upgrades was the way to go for me, the time zones also won against the SD.
> The watch is from 2012, but honestly it looks like never worn =)
> ...


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Good choice, looks like great on your wrist.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> EXCELLENT choice! Congrats, she's a stunner!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words mate, much appreciated from one of the masters on this Sub-Forum ! 


qtip.416 said:


> Very nice! Congrats.


Thanks, foresee a long honeymoon  


tenge said:


> Good choice, looks like great on your wrist.


Merci l'ami ! Indeed the fit is excellent, even with the bracelet ( usually it's always too tight or too loose )


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour Gents,
> Here's my winner, as much as I wanted a pepsy. The bracelet and the fact that I couldn't get a full set was a deal breaker.
> The GMT II C with all the upgrades was the way to go for me, the time zones also won against the SD.
> The watch is from 2012, but honestly it looks like never worn =)
> ...


Congratulations, it's a beauty.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour Gents,
> Here's my winner, as much as I wanted a pepsy. The bracelet and the fact that I couldn't get a full set was a deal breaker.
> The GMT II C with all the upgrades was the way to go for me, the time zones also won against the SD.
> The watch is from 2012, but honestly it looks like never worn =)
> ...


Many congratulations... Looks perfect on you... GMT Masters are such true travel companions... And it's another joy to keep staring at the GMT hand and stay lost across the oceans )


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Many congratulations... Looks perfect on you... GMT Masters are such true travel companions... And it's another joy to keep staring at the GMT hand and stay lost across the oceans )
> 
> View attachment 5245994


Thank you Sri for the kind words, I look forward to my upcoming trips on next Thursday, will go to Bali, France, UK, Czech Republic, and back to J town  


Brisman said:


> Congratulations, it's a beauty.


Thanks Brisman for the kind words, it appears to me that those ceramic GMTs could be one of the most versatile watch of the Rolex family. 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Prince date for today. Enjoy the weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Tres bien alex79!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Thank you Sri for the kind words, I look forward to my upcoming trips on next Thursday, will go to Bali, France, UK, Czech Republic, and back to J town
> 
> Thanks Brisman for the kind words, it appears to me that those ceramic GMTs could be one of the most versatile watch of the Rolex family.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


Sounds like an impressive itinerary there  When are you expected to visit the UK? Would be great to have a pint with you mate... Will you be visiting London? Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Allow me two posts the same day with the same watch, quite enjoying it.









In the background it's the mining equipment I am working on, big toys


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


>


One of my grails... Simply outstanding piece...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sounds like an impressive itinerary there  When are you expected to visit the UK? Would be great to have a pint with you mate... Will you be visiting London? Cheers


Will be on September 20 to Birmingham, quick stop before going to Prague. 
I expect more trip(s) to UK next year, so we will definitely at some point drink beers together in London . I'll keep your kind invitation in mind mate! 
Btw I've never been to London and look forward to visit asap.

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Pepsi...










...looking forward to next week b-)


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Thinking about a new dress watch... Maybe a JLC reverso grand taille... In the meantime:


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Allow me two posts the same day with the same watch, quite enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joli Alex ! Toutes mes félicitations !


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Casual shopping


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tiagu said:


> Joli Alex ! Toutes mes félicitations !





Becker said:


> Tres bien alex79!


Merci les gars, ça fait plaisir !

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour Gents,
> Here's my winner, as much as I wanted a pepsy. The bracelet and the fact that I couldn't get a full set was a deal breaker.
> The GMT II C with all the upgrades was the way to go for me, the time zones also won against the SD.
> The watch is from 2012, but honestly it looks like never worn =)
> ...


Congrats, you picked a great watch. The gmt is tough to beat

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

It's the weekend so










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

Snowflake on vacation last week


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

[SUP]14060 2liner[/SUP]b-)


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Roadtrippin'


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

darby11 said:


> It's the weekend so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't see many like yours, really nice!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Huge congrats alex79. Looks awesome. Enjoy  Have a terrific weekend gents:


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Mixing it up with a classic today









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Looks great!


Thanks mate, had a for a while now just never have the free time to take some better photo.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

saturday with PAM


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Evening switch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> It's the weekend so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

l.e.rookie said:


> Snowflake on vacation last week
> 
> View attachment 5248050


Great looking Snow Flake.


----------



## jimmbob (Aug 22, 2013)

iam7head said:


> Thanks mate, had a for a while now just never have the free time to take some better photo.


I love the 14060 it's next on my list, well either that or the SubC. The only thing putting me off the 14060 is the bracelet, I wonder if I'm over thinking it. My main concern is not so much the "heft", but more the stretching thing I've heard so much about.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

jimmbob said:


> I love the 14060 it's next on my list, well either that or the SubC. The only thing putting me off the 14060 is the bracelet, I wonder if I'm over thinking it. My main concern is not so much the "heft", but more the stretching thing I've heard so much about.


With proper cleaning and appropriate sizing......the bracelet will serve you for MANY YEARS without undue stretch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

some vintage Rolex today...


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour Gents,
> Here's my winner, as much as I wanted a pepsy. The bracelet and the fact that I couldn't get a full set was a deal breaker.
> The GMT II C with all the upgrades was the way to go for me, the time zones also won against the SD.
> The watch is from 2012, but honestly it looks like never worn =)
> ...


Big congrats!! Welcome to the GMT-C club, my Blnr says hi










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks guys 


Deepsea_dweller said:


> Huge congrats alex79. Looks awesome. Enjoy  Have a terrific weekend gents:





traf said:


> Big congrats!! Welcome to the GMT-C club, my Blnr says hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I wore this little guy tonight...and I proposed that she stick around to indulge my watch obsession for the rest of my days, and miraculously, she said YES. 

I am the luckiest man alive!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I wore this little guy tonight...and I proposed that she stick around to indulge my watch obsession for the rest of my days, and miraculously, she said YES.
> 
> I am the luckiest man alive!
> 
> ...


Great news, am really happy for you ! 
For when the big day mate?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I wore this little guy tonight...and I proposed that she stick around to indulge my watch obsession for the rest of my days, and miraculously, she said YES.
> 
> I am the luckiest man alive!
> 
> ...


Big congratulations mate, well done!


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Ranger for me today ! , took wiht dslr before putting it haha


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Congratulations Mick!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Recalling an older post from Brisman I've done the experience and set the gmt bracelet on my Daytona, I think it looks pretty sharp, and much more comfortable than the old bracelet.









I've also set the gmt on Isofrane for casual wear, looks also sharp IMO









Great Sunday Gents


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh dear! Still in recovery mode from last night, I've post the same image twice. 
Too many of this








I meant to post this second image









Sorry


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day Chaps,

Thought I'd try the Sub C on a NATO, not too bad IMO.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day Chaps,
> 
> Thought I'd try the Sub C on a NATO, not too bad IMO.


Looks fresh, nice colours IMO but isn't it to thin? 
Have you tried on Isofrane?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Looks fresh, nice colours IMO but isn't it to thin?
> Have you tried on Isofrane?


Not tried an Isofrane. Any pics?

No problem with the thickness of the NATO, I quite like them from time to time.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Not tried an Isofrane. Any pics?
> 
> No problem with the thickness of the NATO, I quite like them from time to time.


From the Web yes


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I wore this little guy tonight...and I proposed that she stick around to indulge my watch obsession for the rest of my days, and miraculously, she said YES.
> 
> I am the luckiest man alive!
> 
> ...


Wow, huge congrats. Best of luck on the journey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

New one. I'm thinking my go to beater. I went on a speed date with explorer one, I like this much better but recognize it isn't as versatile. Didn't like straight bars at the release but in the metal I totally dig them.
It's super comfy.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

the batman is on duty..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Huge congrats to you..



MickCollins1916 said:


> I wore this little guy tonight...and I proposed that she stick around to indulge my watch obsession for the rest of my days, and miraculously, she said YES.
> 
> I am the luckiest man alive!
> 
> ...


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

can't take this one off. On the way to gallery hop last night 









And again today 









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, congratulations ! Wishing you all the best, buddy. Glad to see that she is aware of your watch obsession before saying yes. 



MickCollins1916 said:


> I wore this little guy tonight...and I proposed that she stick around to indulge my watch obsession for the rest of my days, and miraculously, she said YES.
> 
> I am the luckiest man alive!
> 
> ...


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I wore this little guy tonight...and I proposed that she stick around to indulge my watch obsession for the rest of my days, and miraculously, she said YES.
> 
> I am the luckiest man alive!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mick may u two have many happy years together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Khadgar said:


> some vintage Rolex today...


Nice, that looks a lot like an Aerospace bracelet lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Awesome lume on the Pelagos v2!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I wore this little guy tonight...and I proposed that she stick around to indulge my watch obsession for the rest of my days, and miraculously, she said YES.
> 
> I am the luckiest man alive!
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! Congrats buddy

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

asonstuf said:


> Thinking about a new dress watch... Maybe a JLC reverso grand taille... In the meantime:


Same here, i been eyeballing the reverso for a while now. Never pulled the trigger yet, even with the polo heritage i still felt its a bit too dressy for everyday. I guess i just refer something more versatile although i am wearing a suit for work quite often.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Open 6 Sunday!










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

I woke up this morning and saw a local listing with blurry pictures of this watch. A 5513 Mark II needing a new pip surround and polished crystal but otherwise in pretty good condition.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I wore this little guy tonight...and I proposed that she stick around to indulge my watch obsession for the rest of my days, and miraculously, she said YES.
> 
> I am the luckiest man alive!
> 
> ...


Wow big congrats, Mick!!

So does this mean the sd4k has gained permanence?? ️️️

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Beaching it today ?










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Enjoying our honeymoon in the Virgin Islands with the Black Bay on wrist today.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Enjoying the heatwave in Toronto. Sub on rubber to keep cool.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Awesome lume on the Pelagos v2!
> 
> View attachment 5262226


The lume on the pelagos is the brightest from the family, one of its best feature !

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Tudor North Flag fulfilling its role as a tool watch as I sit in my comfortable chair. The stripes across the dial are a reflection from the ceiling.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

this morning's battle is between SubC vs SD.. SD wins..


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I wore this little guy tonight...and I proposed that she stick around to indulge my watch obsession for the rest of my days, and miraculously, she said YES.
> 
> I am the luckiest man alive!
> 
> ...


Congrats and best wishes to you both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Monday oh Monday. Great week gents, success for all of us. 
Today casual


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Will start the week off with my Reverso.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

My sales director also have a gmt


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


> My sales director also have a gmt


Cooooool  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I wore this little guy tonight...and I proposed that she stick around to indulge my watch obsession for the rest of my days, and miraculously, she said YES.
> 
> I am the luckiest man alive!
> 
> ...


How sweet    Awesome Mick and all the best to you both 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Cooooool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Aside from the fact that he didn't knew about the gmt hand purpose, so I've explained and set his watch on the Netherlands time zone  ( date fixed after the pic ) 
He just liked the watch so he bought it few years ago.

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Back to Daytona for one more beach day. 
And thanks for the kind words, all! I am very excited to be marrying a wonderful woman (who happens to tolerate my watch habit). 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Two liner for today

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing this Alpina Startimer pilot big date chronograph "Fliegerstaffel 1" the last 3-4 days non stop. Sorry it's not a Rolex but I thought I'd share with you. I've had it on canvas, Hirsch pure rubber and this DrunkArtStraps Kodiak leather. Loved all three combo. 
Today
















Yesterday 








Saturday 


























Friday

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Back to Daytona for one more beach day.
> And thanks for the kind words, all! I am very excited to be marrying a wonderful woman (who happens to tolerate my watch habit).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats !!! Wish you much happiness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Polar Explorer II today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Back to Daytona for one more beach day.
> And thanks for the kind words, all! I am very excited to be marrying a wonderful woman (who happens to tolerate my watch habit).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations my friend...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Enjoying the long weekend in San Francisco...

Yesterday on the ferry to Sausalito... Alcatraz in the background









Day lume bliss today 









Good day Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've been wearing this Alpina Startimer pilot big date chronograph "Fliegerstaffel 1" the last 3-4 days non stop. Sorry it's not a Rolex but I thought I'd share with you. I've had it on canvas, Hirsch pure rubber and this DrunkArtStraps Kodiak leather. Loved all three combo.
> Today
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody beautiful...


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Back to Daytona for one more beach day.
> And thanks for the kind words, all! I am very excited to be marrying a wonderful woman (who happens to tolerate my watch habit).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and awesome of you to share your moment!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Back on the wrist. 
Really love this polar explorer








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

First post in the Rolex Forum. Just thought I would share a pic of my Milgauss that I bought last year. I had always wanted a black dial Milgauss, so I took the plunge just before they discontinued them!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Back on the wrist.
> Really love this polar explorer
> View attachment 5276970
> 
> ...


She's a classic... Very elegant, very subtle....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

ThomG said:


> First post in the Rolex Forum. Just thought I would share a pic of my Milgauss that I bought last year. I had always wanted a black dial Milgauss, so I took the plunge just before they discontinued them!
> 
> View attachment 5276986


Welcome to this great forum... It's full of some great people and great watches... Love that Milgauss... Class!

Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour Gents 
Daytona Tuesday :think:










The TT case pops out really nice IMO, much prefer it on the SS bracelet. 
The fit is not worst than with the hollow end links.

Good day all


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome! Hope to see more of your awesome Milgauss.



ThomG said:


> First post in the Rolex Forum. Just thought I would share a pic of my Milgauss that I bought last year. I had always wanted a black dial Milgauss, so I took the plunge just before they discontinued them!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Two aviation related watches today. Started with the Speedy and then switched to the GMT to close out the day. Cheers, gents!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

radiomir day


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

It's Tuesday so Speedy today. Have a great day!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

everestx said:


> I woke up this morning and saw a local listing with blurry pictures of this watch. A 5513 Mark II needing a new pip surround and polished crystal but otherwise in pretty good condition.
> 
> View attachment 5263234
> 
> ...


Looks in good nick.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

ThomG said:


> First post in the Rolex Forum. Just thought I would share a pic of my Milgauss that I bought last year. I had always wanted a black dial Milgauss, so I took the plunge just before they discontinued them!
> 
> View attachment 5276986


Great first post here and a great looking watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Morning sunlight








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Having a hard time to work out :/


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Послато са SM-N9005 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tiagu said:


> View attachment 5281674
> 
> View attachment 5281682


Very like!


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

So glad to have this model back on my wrist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

By bike!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, the TT's are growing on me. The GMT is a beauty.

Contemplating my next move, probably next year at this stage.

WG Sub, YG Sub or a TT of some sorts.

Cheers.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I wore this little guy tonight...and I proposed that she stick around to indulge my watch obsession for the rest of my days, and miraculously, she said YES.
> 
> I am the luckiest man alive!
> 
> ...


So you went ahead and pulled the trigger! Congrats man! All the best to you and your soon to be wife.

Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Very nice, the TT's are growing on me. The GMT is a beauty.
> 
> Contemplating my next move, probably next year at this stage.
> 
> ...


I love the smurf...the YG sub is a no-go for me though. I can't do all YG, just not my speed. The TT was a compromise of sorts - I really liked the bezel on this one, along with the green GMT hand, and the clasp is amazing of course!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I love the smurf...the YG sub is a no-go for me though. I can't do all YG, just not my speed. The TT was a compromise of sorts - I really liked the bezel on this one, along with the green GMT hand, and the clasp is amazing of course!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mick, what is the clasp on your TT, is it the Easy Glide? Got a pic. by any chance.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Mick, what is the clasp on your TT, is it the Easy Glide? Got a pic. by any chance.


(Pardon the poor pics on the go!) I can't remember what this one's called...but man, it's comfortable and secure!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> (Pardon the poor pics on the go!) I can't remember what this one's called...but man, it's comfortable and secure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mick, looks great. Looks like it's the Easy Link/Glide or something like that, I can't remember either. The one where you can adjust easily by a half link.

I had that on the new Explorer II, it was certainly handy to have.

Might nip out today and try a TT sub.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah Mick, Flip Lock, that's what it's called. I just noticed they have a 2012 GMT, I'll try that too.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Thanks Mick, looks great. Looks like it's the Easy Link/Glide or something like that, I can't remember either. The one where you can adjust easily by a half link.
> 
> I had that on the new Explorer II, it was certainly handy to have.
> 
> Might nip out today and try a TT sub.


Yes indeed, I can adjust it easily. I love the way this GMT sits on my wrist - different, IMO, than the sub-c, the Daytona, SD, etc. and it fits well under my shirt cuff, even with the maxi case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Ah Mick, Flip Lock, that's what it's called. I just noticed they have a 2012 GMT, I'll try that too.


Definitely try it, that one may want to come home with you! 

While I have always fancied the bluesy sub, I never seriously considered a TT sports model until I saw my pal at the local AD wearing the TT GMTiiC. Smitten after that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rolex later gents. Great Tuesday evening and Wednesday everyone!










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

ThomG said:


> First post in the Rolex Forum. Just thought I would share a pic of my Milgauss that I bought last year. I had always wanted a black dial Milgauss, so I took the plunge just before they discontinued them!
> 
> View attachment 5276986


Welcome aboard  Its a terrific Milgauss shown on a terrific forum. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I wore this little guy tonight...and I proposed that she stick around to indulge my watch obsession for the rest of my days, and miraculously, she said YES.
> 
> I am the luckiest man alive!
> 
> ...


Congrats to you both!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Good morning all..


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Welcome aboard  Its a terrific Milgauss shown on a terrific forum. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


I see that this is quite a friendly forum, and I look forward to more participation!


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Welcome! Hope to see more of your awesome Milgauss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yellowbirdrs (Sep 11, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

DJ for the office!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mick, tried the TT GMT, fantastic looking watch, nice fit. In saying that, I've decided to resist.

Today, the DSSD, not had this on for some time. I forgot how heavy it was.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16600


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Tudor blue sub for a day filled with meetings. This one is still my favorite and works well at the office or the weekends. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brunemto said:


> 16600
> 
> View attachment 5291546


One of the best modern Rolex and just diver in general 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, on Daytona again for the seminar


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sticking with this today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Periodici (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

One more gmt, time to chill


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> One of the best modern Rolex and just diver in general


Thank you. And yes, an amazing tool!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Very busy day with meetings... Have a nice day Gents


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Gentlemen, I'm posting these two shots just in honest appreciation of how beautifully these watches have been designed... So versatile... From jet planes to boardrooms to world travellers to random everyday wear...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Honeymoon is officially over with the GMT, I fell back in love with the 44 mm SS novelty again. "For Now"


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Time Collector said:


> Honeymoon is officially over with the GMT, I fell back in love with the 44 mm SS novelty again. "For Now"
> 
> View attachment 5299722


Needs to be blro to compete with that beyond a honeymoon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Morning Gents, heading to another day exhibition








2 more days before holidays


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time Collector said:


> Honeymoon is officially over with the GMT, I fell back in love with the 44 mm SS novelty again. "For Now"
> 
> View attachment 5299722


I love your GMT!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mofa (Jul 9, 2015)

Again the Daytona 116520.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Going vintage today..


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Greets again from this side of the world.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC for Thursday..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
Back to the grind for the day, glad it's a short week 
Rolex Sea Dweller 16600 at the office. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Holiday switch ! 
Off to Bali tmrw morning for the week end, and next is back home to Aix-en-Provence =)


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Casual day at the firm


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Admiring my polar today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Admiring my polar today!
> View attachment 5305514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305522


Love it. Miss it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Schneeflocke said:


> View attachment 5304442


Classy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

This one for the last time before it goes to it's new home next week :-(


----------



## MilgaussBe (Sep 9, 2015)

My beloved Milgauss Z blue.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

Summer's over in the Pacific North West... back to the bracelet!


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks! 



Jeep99dad said:


> Classy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thorien said:


> This one for the last time before it goes to it's new home next week :-(


Wow!? You sold this beauty ?? 
Sin


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!? You sold this beauty ??
> Sin


I know :-(
Sadly I had no choice.

It is a beauty!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

it is so versatile, will fit to any styles whether formal or casual.
Have a good day everyone..


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BNLR the night watchman... What has happened to the lovely blue bits??? Love it!!!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

SD again


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Trying to let go work and set my mind on Bali vibes. Unfortunately the flight had to be delayed 90 darn minutes :/


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Tudor geek , help me pick today


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Trying to let go work and set my mind on Bali vibes. Unfortunately the flight had to be delayed 90 darn minutes :/


At least you can keep track in two different timezones!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Still on the Pelagos blue, I'm hooked


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I wore this little guy tonight...and I proposed that she stick around to indulge my watch obsession for the rest of my days, and miraculously, she said YES.
> 
> I am the luckiest man alive!
> 
> ...


Many congratulations!!!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry it's night but here's a preview 









That place is breathtaking !! You all should try


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> At least you can keep track in two different timezones!!


Even 3


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh Yes of course!!!


----------



## ChiGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

I want ...I want ...so many to choose... so little time!


----------



## ChiGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

Aw many congratulations &#55357;&#56461;&#55357;&#56472;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

When you are away from home (far away on business trips)... GMT Masters, the best company there is!

Have an amazing Friday...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

One on the right, one on the left Sri?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry my friend... Did you mean which one I liked more? (I know one is a GMT Master II and the other Explorer II but... I love the GMT hands, you see...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello, any suggestions for good stores in SFO to check out Tudor watches? I'm after the new Pelagos (With in house mov)... Many thanks


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

I love my Batman


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

My sub


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri, I think Becker was asking if you had one on each wrist!

Wearing the speedy premoon today




























Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchaddict121 (Mar 18, 2015)

ExII on the wrist today!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Sri, I think Becker was asking if you had one on each wrist!
> 
> Wearing the speedy premoon today
> 
> ...


Thanks Traf... No. Two different shots actually... Love your pre-moon Speedy... So classy... The best Chrono ever made IMHO


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great weekend gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot mate !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks Traf... No. Two different shots actually... Love your pre-moon Speedy... So classy... The best Chrono ever made IMHO


Over the Daytona you reckon ?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

ChiGirl said:


> View attachment 5318978
> View attachment 5318986
> View attachment 5319002
> 
> ...


Well done, nice watch and funny.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Having my dinner with a glass of Pinot Grigio at the Cityscape restaurant at Hilton San Francisco... Amazing views indeed!!!

HAGF


----------



## ChiGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

Tick Tock, Tick Tock you know I'd wait a lifetime but why..if ya love it, get it now!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RolexWrist said:


> I love my Batman


Me too! And I would not mind babysitting it for a few weeks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Sri, I think Becker was asking if you had one on each wrist!
> 
> Wearing the speedy premoon today
> 
> ...


Yes, yes and yes!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back to the Sub, on that superb Glidelock.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour de Bali Gents , casual wedding of a good friend.









All the best


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Still the Dweller










Box Generations...


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

No Rolex just my first JLC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

brunemto said:


> Still the Dweller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trio mate, good choice for three Rolex/Tudor.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

my menu for today's lunch is the SD..


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

My new Exp II with a little strap experimentation.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Skv said:


> My new Exp II with a little strap experimentation.


Great strap. And of course, great watch.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

My new favourite watch


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> RolexWrist said:
> 
> 
> > I love my Batman
> ...


Haha... High five  same here


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Perfection


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

This as I ponder selling it... Should I get a revision done before selling? I've read lots of opinions and the consensus seems no...it's from 2003 and hasn't had one as far as I know except the reseller just opening and checkng that it was okay. I'm worried I was a bit rough on the lugs with my excessive strap changes..


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

watchaddict121 said:


> ExII on the wrist today!
> View attachment 5323970


I have the same (or almost same) black coloured SpeedometerOfficial UK's bracelet but I have never worn it because I am scared that it will put scratches on my sub  . As you are using it with your beautiful explorer so can you please shed some light on my concern? How often do you wear it? And has it put any sort of scratches on your Rolex?


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

Becker said:


> Perfection


It is so WOW.... 1,000 likes from me


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

Sri said:


> When you are away from home (far away on business trips)... GMT Masters, the best company there is!
> 
> Have an amazing Friday...
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

First g shock for coaching girls soccer, then - this to watch boys soccer










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour de Bali Gents , casual wedding of a good friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which resort do you recommend in Bali these days? May be going there around new year and would like to get some recommendations on where to stay. Nusa Dua, Sanur, Kuta or Seminyak and which resort. Thanks mate.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

congratulation Mick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Which resort do you recommend in Bali these days? May be going there around new year and would like to get some recommendations on where to stay. Nusa Dua, Sanur, Kuta or Seminyak and which resort. Thanks mate.


Around seminyak - Padma resort is a good value, W hotel & resort quite fancy, nusa dua - the best I've been is St Regis - highly recommended but quite costly I must say. 
Can't go wrong with the options above!


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Just a "common" Sub ;-)








Tudor 79190


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks Traf... No. Two different shots actually... Love your pre-moon Speedy... So classy... The best Chrono ever made IMHO


Thanks Sri!! I'd agree on the best chrono, but I've yet to own a PP 5970 to say otherwise 



alex79 said:


> Over the Daytona you reckon ?


Id say so... 



Brisman said:


> Yes, yes and yes!


Thank you sir!  been hunting one of these for a bit now. Happy to finally have that cal321 ticking on the wrist



Brisman said:


> Back to the Sub, on that superb Glidelock.


Definitely miss that glidelock!



alex79 said:


> Bonjour de Bali Gents , casual wedding of a good friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely location to share with your lovely lady, alex! Enjoy the holiday 



GUYGOLFER said:


> My new favourite watch


This one becomes more intriguing with every new photo! Nice pickup 



Becker said:


> Perfection


Looking sharp, Becker 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Non Rolex today as I'm enjoying my newest acquisition... or at least for a few hours this morning as I'm not really dressed appropriately. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

cfw said:


> No Rolex just my first JLC
> 
> View attachment 5327354
> 
> ...


Stunning!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

'67 again









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

traf said:


> '67 again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So beautiful !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Yes, yes and yes!


Stunning Speedy indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

a to the k said:


> Just a "common" Sub ;-)
> 
> View attachment 5330474
> 
> Tudor 79190


Common, perhaps... But it doesn't take away from its greatness 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't remember if I posted it here. Not a Rolex but I got this 10 days ago and have been wearing it a lot. Truly love it, was a great purchase for me. I've worn it on various different straps and all combos were great. Very strap friendly and versatile. So I wanted to share it. 
Have a great weekend my friends. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Stunning!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks looks equally good on the inside









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I don't remember if I posted it here. Not a Rolex but I got this 10 days ago and have been wearing it a lot. Truly love it, was a great purchase for me. I've worn it on various different straps and all combos were great. Very strap friendly and versatile. So I wanted to share it.
> Have a great weekend my friends.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, Brice! It has an in-house movement. Right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

5513 1966


----------



## mdsmith64 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just received this 2005 GMT stunner yesterday:


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Perfection


Amazing Explorer, amazing shot...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> So beautiful !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, Jon! 



Jeep99dad said:


> Stunning Speedy indeed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Much appreciated, Brice 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller so far today, for the first fallish day of the year. Low humidity and 72 or 22 degrees. Wish I was on the course today, but I can't complain I'm hanging out with the kids while their mom shops.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Finishing the day with my GMT. Have a great evening!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mdsmith64 said:


> Just received this 2005 GMT stunner yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 5332618


Congrats, it looks great on your wrist. 
One on the last 16710 production year... Think they stopped in 2006?


----------



## mdsmith64 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you sir. Looks like production stopped in 2007 according to this website: GMT Master History

-Mike


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Leaving a paradise for another, please don't hate me. 







front view from the villa 








View from the villa on the ocean

Random









Heading to Ubud to enjoy the sun set later, best view


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Having a glass of wine at the Cityscape bar at my hotel... Stunning views of San Francisco


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Having a glass of wine at the Cityscape bar at my hotel... Stunning views of San Francisco
> 
> View attachment 5338874
> 
> ...


Stunning view


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

Potato shot taken yesterday at Düsseldorf Oberkassel.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sharing some nice images from Bali, tomorrow night will be on my way to another paradise in Aix-en-Provence.








That from St Regis resort in Nusa dua










Ritz carlton resort in Ubud










Bali is so NICE!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ready for action...let's go, Buffalo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Sharing some nice images from Bali, tomorrow night will be on my way to another paradise in Aix-en-Provence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good timing, it is Ganesh Chaturthi on the 17th I think.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Sharing some nice images from Bali, tomorrow night will be on my way to another paradise in Aix-en-Provence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite the vaca mon ami!! Je suis jaloux. 
Have fun buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Lazy Sunday breakfast with a view... The Golden Gate engulfed by a low cloud


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Quite the vaca mon ami!! Je suis jaloux.
> Have fun buddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice, been nearly 3 years we didn't had few days just with my wife, we are always with our kids everywhere we go. 
So we decided to go for a nice treat this time =)


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bali looks amazing! Hear they have good surfing too.

This is me today


----------



## mdsmith64 (Dec 21, 2013)

2005 GMT Master:


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> Lazy Sunday breakfast with a view... The Golden Gate engulfed by a low cloud
> 
> View attachment 5343794
> 
> ...


Beautiful area. Did you make it across the gate over to Marin and the headlands? If not a must drive.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Epliin' up the Sunday with some beers.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Beautiful area. Did you make it across the gate over to Marin and the headlands? If not a must drive.


Not yet Sir... I had been to Sausalito a couple times now across the bridge... Beautiful town with stunning scenery...

























This one today... Having a nice shrimp linguine on the Columbus Ave, SFO


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> Not yet Sir... I had been to Sausalito a couple times now across the bridge... Beautiful town with stunning scenery...
> 
> View attachment 5345954
> 
> ...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Tonight's sunset


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Dedhed said:


> Tonight's sunset
> View attachment 5346898


Nice shot Dedhed!

BTW, here's my explorer shot at faretheewell ️️ Chicago


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Nice shot Dedhed!
> 
> BTW, here's my explorer shot at faretheewell ️️ Chicago
> 
> ...


Fantastic! I heard Bruce Hornsby came back for an appearance too. That's great you were able to go. That crowd is massive. Nothing like an entire stadium filled, I'm sure it was a great vibe.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday evening and good week start gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Sharing some nice images from Bali, tomorrow night will be on my way to another paradise in Aix-en-Provence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome shots Alex. 2 great destinations  Enjoy Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## GenjiG (Jan 24, 2015)

My gorgeous No Date, with some filters


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Leaving a paradise for another, please don't hate me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow very nice I must plan this into my next trip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

still this


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Here I roll in a pub waiting for boarding and drinking as much beers as I can , flying isn't for me !









Next ting I know I'll be a week off in south of France 

Cheers guys.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

*1603 today !*


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

16570... All set for a Presentation to CFO and his team...

Good day Gents...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Can't get enough of this cal321 



















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Can't get enough of this cal321
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that!!!!!  Masterpiece


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchaddict121 (Mar 18, 2015)

RolexWrist said:


> I have the same (or almost same) black coloured SpeedometerOfficial UK's bracelet but I have never worn it because I am scared that it will put scratches on my sub  . As you are using it with your beautiful explorer so can you please shed some light on my concern? How often do you wear it? And has it put any sort of scratches on your Rolex?


I totally get what you're talking about. I did wear it for a bit on the same wrist as my ExII, but only because I knew I was going to send it off to the RSC Spa for some much needed TLC. After getting it back from the BH RSC, I wear the bracelet on my other wrist to avoid potential scratching of the newly polished pristine case finish. ;-)


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> I want that!!!!!  Masterpiece


Thanks Sri! This one is a keeper for sure 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Here I roll in a pub waiting for boarding and drinking as much beers as I can , flying isn't for me !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing like a pint of Bir Bintang


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Waiting for my son's swim practice


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Thanks Sri! This one is a keeper for sure
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


It is Traf... if ever you change your mind let me know ) Cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Monday evening and Tuesday gents


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Tea time


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Time to do some traveling.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Ranger on DrewStrap


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enjoying a Ricard with a menthol cigarette at my mom's place in Aix-en-Provence. Lovely température ! 
Keeping good record of the time in Jakarta too with the gmt2c ^^










Also a big puppy to play with


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Week full of meetings... Pulling it off with 16570... Good day


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Week full of meetings... Pulling it off with 16570... Good day
> 
> View attachment 5365386
> 
> ...


This polar seem to get much wrist time 
Glad you are truly enjoying it's company.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes mate... I particularly love how it beautifully blends with white shirts


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Week full of meetings... Pulling it off with 16570... Good day
> 
> View attachment 5365386
> 
> ...


Very tasteful


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Becker... Might switch soon to my BNLR for tonight's after work unwind drink


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks so amazing... Missing mine!!!!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Looks so amazing... Missing mine!!!!!


Thanks, my friend, but that ExpII looks to be keeping you fine company during your travels!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Love the sd4k, Mick. gorgeous and elegantly sporty 

Wearing the BLNR on a black NATO today. It wears it well ! Check the cycling tan 










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday evening & Wednesday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ddthanhbb (Sep 19, 2012)

Victory


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That statutory pub shot post!!! 

Chilling with a glass of Pinot Grigio


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

ddthanhbb said:


> Victory
> 
> View attachment 5370354


Such a clean slick shot... Cheers


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Matte Dial


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

At the firm


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Tea time with wife.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Wanted to try out SevenFriday. It's big a but fun piece.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MGMT offsite most of the day today then drinks and watch talk with Panerai7, Odin4343, DatN and SCjones1088 after work  
Rolex SeaDweller 16600 all day and a few packed up for tonight. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brunemto said:


> Matte Dial


That's hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

kicker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning. My grail Rolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddthanhbb (Sep 19, 2012)

thanks Sri


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

watchnerd8 said:


>


One more


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Very good!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great day everyone!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Keeping the NATO theme going









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still on 16570...Relaxing with a local Bay Area Sauvignon Blanc, Livermore... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wine, watches... Well, best things in life are all about Ws


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love the BLNR, my favorite modern Rolex. 
If I get promoted at the end of the year, I may buy one to celebrate and I'll have the polished center links brushed right there on the spot  
Then it'll be my daily wearer , so beautiful. 


qtip.416 said:


> Great day everyone!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love the BLNR, my favorite modern Rolex.
> If I get promoted at the end of the year, I may buy one to celebrate and I'll have the polished center links brushed right there on the spot
> Then it'll be my daily wearer , so beautiful.


Brice do you know where to go to brush the PCL please? Is that something from RSC or an independent service center. 
Thank you


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love the BLNR, my favorite modern Rolex.
> If I get promoted at the end of the year, I may buy one to celebrate and I'll have the polished center links brushed right there on the spot
> Then it'll be my daily wearer , so beautiful.


It sure is... Good luck with promotion mate... Buying a BNLR is like returning home with two Rolexes... It's Black and Blue during day and it's even more mystically mesmerising in the nights... The design and colour choice is pure genius!!!

Cheers


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

watchnerd8 said:


>


Great, great shot. Looking very dapper. I wish there were more opportunities to dress up here in Finland. Alexmachine knows what I'm talking about.

My new-to-me 16710 on an over-sized regimental NATO today.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

My smart diver today


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

I never been a fan of a Panerai, but man their after market strap are endless !
and I just squeezes 24mm in a 22mm lug lol , I think it looks good what you guys think ?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Black Bay.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa, enjoying my home town, those knowing Aix-en-Provence would probably know where I stand. 
Got some flowers for mom and my sister. Still need another one for my grandmother... 









Cheers


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

SD 16600


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5383218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383226


I love the Polar Explorer. Fantastic watch!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It indeed is...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Blnr today










It's a great daily wearer, Brice!! ?

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

16600 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Vielen Dank!


brunemto said:


> I love the Polar Explorer. Fantastic watch!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love the BLNR, my favorite modern Rolex.
> If I get promoted at the end of the year, I may buy one to celebrate and I'll have the polished center links brushed right there on the spot
> Then it'll be my daily wearer , so beautiful.


Let the enabling begin, boys










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

More enabling... Back to 116710 BNLR...

Good day Gents... Cheers


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

is this BLNR day?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday evening and Friday gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Olaaa, enjoying my home town, those knowing Aix-en-Provence would probably know where I stand.
> Got some flowers for mom and my sister. Still need another one for my grandmother...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Alex. So many great photos. Loving it. Awesome 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

friday Sub..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day chaps, Explorer today and I thought you might like these pics.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

It sure is Brice. I love mine. Looking forward to your BLNR wrist shot later in the year. 

^^^^??????
lol at the BLNR enablers above!



Jeep99dad said:


> I love the BLNR, my favorite modern Rolex.
> If I get promoted at the end of the year, I may buy one to celebrate and I'll have the polished center links brushed right there on the spot
> Then it'll be my daily wearer , so beautiful.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Back to black (or licorice). Have a great Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> G'day chaps, Explorer today and I thought you might like these pics.


I want to rob you off mate... That's some bloody treasure out there... Class!!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Great shots there Brisman, for me personally the Exp would be an easy pick


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello guys, can I get some opinions please. I'm thinking of getting this. My ND Sub, DSSD and my Breitling would go.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

No...


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Sri said:


> No...


Have to say I agree. In this case the other 3 would give me more pleasure than this one piece.


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

- sent from my iP6 -


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> No...


That was definite.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

imagwai said:


> Have to say I agree. In this case the other 3 would give me more pleasure than this one piece.


Yep, I know what your saying.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Pepsi-Time


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Here you go chaps. Here's my Explorer alongside the YG Sub. The Sub belongs to Archie Luxury, actually a nice guy.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks for sharing Alex. So many great photos. Loving it. Awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Pleasure, still few destinations ahead so I'll keep going


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Tudor time!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa Gents, enjoying some very decent wine tasting at my friend shop =)








Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie









Buying fresh goodies for lunch  
Wine, rotisserie, cheese, bread.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Hello guys, can I get some opinions please. I'm thinking of getting this. My ND Sub, DSSD and my Breitling would go.


I would do it. As long as you get to keep that Exp......I love the YG Sub and would say it will get a ton of wrist time. All the watches you are having to sacrifice are easily replaceable.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> I would do it. As long as you get to keep that Exp......I love the YG Sub and would say it will get a ton of wrist time. All the watches you are having to sacrifice are easily replaceable.


Thanks Jason. When I saw it and tried it on last night it just blew me away. Before seeing it in real life I had no particular interest in YG but boy does that gold watch look great with the blue dial.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Btw, I don't think I would part ways with the Exp even if it was as a straight trade. That watch would be fairly difficult to replace in the condition it is in. Beautiful watch. :-!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Hello guys, can I get some opinions please. I'm thinking of getting this. My ND Sub, DSSD and my Breitling would go.


I'd do it. Less is more. But I'd try for smurf or ceramic sunburst

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Giving the bracelet a rest. Warming it up for winter.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Hello guys, can I get some opinions please. I'm thinking of getting this. My ND Sub, DSSD and my Breitling would go.


Do it! Like Jason said, all of those SS models are easily replaceable. Nothing like an all gold sub

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

traf said:


> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Your pictures are pushing me towards a Speedmaster :-!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Trying out a Perlon strap today.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Your pictures are pushing me towards a Speedmaster :-!


No collection is complete without one 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

We were in Aix En Provence last summer with our kids and its a beautiful place. Really enjoyed our time there. I have a photo next to this statue du Roi Rene. I recall there is a Rolex store within walking distance from this statue? (I never went inside though).

Thanks for sharing and welcome back home.



alex79 said:


> Olaaa Gents, enjoying some very decent wine tasting at my friend shop =)
> Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Hello guys, can I get some opinions please. I'm thinking of getting this. My ND Sub, DSSD and my Breitling would go.


If it talks to you that's what matter the most mate. 
This said am sure in metal it's a stunning piece, wearing it must be quite something ! Not sure I could


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> We were in Aix En Provence last summer with our kids and its a beautiful place. Really enjoyed our time there. I have a photo next to this statue du Roi Rene. I recall there is a Rolex store within walking distance from this statue? (I never went inside though).
> 
> Thanks for sharing and welcome back home.


Great memory mate , there's indeed a shop carrying Rolex few meters from there


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's Friday and it's a great feeling...

Keeping the theme all things BLNR... Can't wait for drinks later tonight in Downtown SFO...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

A couple more because the lighting was good



















Have a great weekend everybody 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Your pictures are pushing me towards a Speedmaster :-!


The Speedy is my personal favorite ?

But this GMT is a close second!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Enjoying Friday night in Downtown SFO...

More BNLR socks combo )

Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Friday I'm in love... (With so many watches... And this BNLR is so maddeningly beautiful )


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

So after my unit got robbed on Wednesday, all I'm left with now us my trusty 14060. So disappointed...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

dainese said:


> So after my unit got robbed on Wednesday, all I'm left with now us my trusty 14060. So disappointed...
> 
> View attachment 5405538
> 
> ...


Hope you get them back mate, bad news. Good luck with it.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Weekend watch - upside down


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Rally sorry about your loss, dainese. That's just awful. I hope you get your stuff back.

As for me: GMT II on a black Hirsch Liberty. Loving these lug holes.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

again Tudor 79190:


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

dainese said:


> So after my unit got robbed on Wednesday, all I'm left with now us my trusty 14060. So disappointed...
> 
> View attachment 5405538
> 
> ...


Really sorry to read that awful news .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Doing some homework


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dweller


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Black Bay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

That's terrible. I hope it works out for you.



dainese said:


> So after my unit got robbed on Wednesday, all I'm left with now us my trusty 14060. So disappointed...


----------



## bailey24 (Jan 20, 2015)

Gen 1.0 Pelagos on NATO strap


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

dainese said:


> So after my unit got robbed on Wednesday, all I'm left with now us my trusty 14060. So disappointed...
> 
> View attachment 5405538
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear that. Hope you get them back or compensation. Really bad news :-(

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Titanium Frogman GWF T1030A-1jf one of my all time favourite. Just 300 pics had been produced. Happy weekend gents. Rolex then tomorrow 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Olaaa Gents, enjoying some very decent wine tasting at my friend shop =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so awesome Alex. Once again big thanks for sharing   Great shots. Life is good 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Today i'm cleaning my personal instrument.
After 5 months, i feel like this watch will never leave me.









Back on black.









Btw, last night, i saw this picture on TRF and i was BLOWN AWAY... Pure class Dizzy...
Absolutely impossible to get that vibe with ceramics...









Have a great weekend


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tiagu said:


> Today i'm cleaning my personal instrument.
> After 5 months, i feel like this watch will never leave me.
> 
> View attachment 5409970
> ...


Superbe !


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks ! Enjoy Aix !


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Sea-Dwellin on Saturday


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Masterin' the seas today. Found a nice Island to anchor up to for some beers.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Very successful week at work... Tired now... Think I was given the much deserved room with the view at my hotel in SFO downtown...

Later I fancy a walk on the Golden Gate Bridge... HAGW


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

I love how the dark background makes the gold tone pop out.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Saturday night and Sunday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I know! These gas are killing me . I'm watch broke right now. 


qtip.416 said:


> It sure is Brice. I love mine. Looking forward to your BLNR wrist shot later in the year.
> 
> ^^^^👍👍👍😆😆😆
> lol at the BLNR enablers above!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> I love how the dark background makes the gold tone pop out.
> 
> View attachment 5414170


Stunning shot Luis 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> Trying out a Perlon strap today.


That looks so good! I wore my blue sub on Perlon a few times too. Comfy combo.


----------



## JohnLT13 (Mar 1, 2015)

Pic was not taken today, but I wear it everyday. This watch means the world to me.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

tiagu said:


> Today i'm cleaning my personal instrument.
> After 5 months, i feel like this watch will never leave me.
> 
> 
> ...


I just went back to black too. I just love the versatility of switching from Pepsi to Licorice on this watch. Every time I change it it's like having a new watch again! These are a few old photos. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very sorry to hear that. Hope you get them back or compensation. Really bad news :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+





qtip.416 said:


> That's terrible. I hope it works out for you.





alex79 said:


> Really sorry to read that awful news .





Michael81 said:


> Rally sorry about your loss, dainese. That's just awful. I hope you get your stuff back.
> 
> As for me: GMT II on a black Hirsch Liberty. Loving these lug holes.





Brisman said:


> Hope you get them back mate, bad news. Good luck with it.


Thanks All.

Trying to stay positive and be thankful for all the other non-possessive things I am lucky to have. Still hurts.

No insurance was undertaken.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry my friend... Best wishes


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Hello guys, can I get some opinions please. I'm thinking of getting this. My ND Sub, DSSD and my Breitling would go.


No. If u can rather get the platinum one. Far more classier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

JLC today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sunday afternoon dive 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> I just went back to black too. I just love the versatility of switching from Pepsi to Licorice on this watch. Every time I change it it's like having a new watch again! These are a few old photos.


Truly wonderful Jon,
1675 is my favorite Rolex but unfortunately, they are too expensive for me now... + 11k € for a full set b/p
The god of WISs has chosen a 16710 for me. So be it.


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

cfw said:


> No. If u can rather get the platinum one. Far more classier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Platinum Sub?:-s


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Me and the Missus on a lovely Sunday morning. Love wearing the Pepsi she bought me, though I suspect the purchase may have been in part due to her guilt at putting my IWC Flieger on a red suede strap and coopting it on occasion.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Platinum Sub?:-s


White gold my bad lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

My Polar said HI !


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry, no Rolex for today....


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Still this for Sunday eve...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Gents, need some quick advise. May I ask you to spare few seconds and comment on below

Discontinued Tudor Hydonaught II (great condition... Below pic is a random one from web). Available at Tourneau for USD 2700








What do you reckon? I thought it stands out... Price?

Many thanks in advance. Cheers

HAGW


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, this is coincidentally on my radar. It's got the chronograph function right? Price does not seem too bad! Maybe you can haggle just a tad bit


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for responding Becker... Yeah it's a chrono was unique registers and do love the screw/unscrew crowns for registers... Unique hands and shape of watch too... Overall very unique... Love it )


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hi Gents, need some quick advise. May I ask you to spare few seconds and comment on below
> 
> Discontinued Tudor Hydonaught II (great condition... Below pic is a random one from web). Available at Tourneau for USD 2700
> View attachment 5420778
> ...


Hey Sri!
Price seems fair enough, but not my cup of tea. Don't let my opinion dissuade you though, if you love it....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you Sir... Much appreciated... Good day )


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I forgot to mention, you Sir have great taste!


Sri said:


> Thank you Sir... Much appreciated... Good day )


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Perhaps better without? Great tastes (if at all I have) can lead to some great problems, you see )


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

I think it would work with a suit, semi formal or casual. I believe they also come with a black backplate, but I'd prefer the white.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes Becker...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

tiagu said:


> Truly wonderful Jon,
> 1675 is my favorite Rolex but unfortunately, they are too expensive for me now... + 11k € for a full set b/p
> The god of WISs has chosen a 16710 for me. So be it.


Thanks, tiagu! The 16710 is an amazing watch too! I would love to have one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hi Gents, need some quick advise. May I ask you to spare few seconds and comment on below
> 
> Discontinued Tudor Hydonaught II (great condition... Below pic is a random one from web). Available at Tourneau for USD 2700
> View attachment 5420778
> ...


Maybe you could pull it off with your styling, but personally it's far off from my mark. I think there are nicer offerings at that price range.

Just my opinion since you were inquiring.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR all weekend long!


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Exii'n up the Sunday


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Speaking of opinions, I could use some honest ones on this new strap. I was hoping it would be more ivory colored based on the photos, but it's more of a honey color.

Thoughts on suitability?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vlance said:


> Maybe you could pull it off with your styling, but personally it's far off from my mark. I think there are nicer offerings at that price range.
> 
> Just my opinion since you were inquiring.


Thank you Vlance... Much appreciated... Good day


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vlance said:


> Speaking of opinions, I could use some honest ones on this new strap. I was hoping it would be more ivory colored based on the photos, but it's more of a honey color.
> 
> Thoughts on suitability?


Slick... I like it... Blends with the vintage indices...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A warm day in SFO... Pit stop Pale Ale shot... Good day Gents


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Our air conditioner couldn't have picked a worse day to stop working with temperatures reaching just over 100°F today! I'm doing what I can to keep cool ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

fully charged..


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 9/20/2015.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday evening and good week start gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's been a very relaxed weekend in San Francisco... Enjoying a glass of Pinot Grigio on the 46th floor cocktail bar... Cheers


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I want that!!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Decided on a change for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Prince date. Have a great day!


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Strap at the weekend, bracelet during the week. Have a good one, everybody.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

SD


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Decided on a change for tonight and tomorrow.


Great! 
So beautiful, the blue Snowflake! One of the nicest Subs ever!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks for responding Becker... Yeah it's a chrono was unique registers and do love the screw/unscrew crowns for registers... Unique hands and shape of watch too... Overall very unique... Love it )


At that price I'd rather get the 792xx chrono's or go up $1k for the 791xx big block's. 
Here's my 79170. My favorite watch. 
(Recycled photo)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> At that price I'd rather get the 792xx chrono's or go up $1k for the 791xx big block's.
> Here's my 79170. My favorite watch.
> (Recycled photo)
> 
> ...


I agree with this cpl.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes that's also a great looking watch!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

After a long debate on what watch to get for my birthday I finally decided on the Batman! Couldn't be happier with my choice favorite watch to date!

-Wade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Much better with the bracelet ;-) Such a beautiful watch...



Michael81 said:


> Strap at the weekend, bracelet during the week. Have a good one, everybody.
> 
> View attachment 5428306
> View attachment 5428346


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

White is the new black ! , good night everyone


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

cpl said:


> At that price I'd rather get the 792xx chrono's or go up $1k for the 791xx big block's.
> Here's my 79170. My favorite watch.
> (Recycled photo)
> 
> ...


Thanks CPL for your kind response. Yeah I'm exploring other options too ) Cheers


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Having bad luck this week, just a succession of failure from my glasses, my box mod and my gmt. 
The second hand is stuck, there's something loose in the case ( I can hear it moving ) 
Pretty sad cause I have a week more to travel and no watch running =(
Next destination Prague.









Would it be wise to open the back and remove the loose part? Until next week I'll go to a proper shop.


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

a to the k said:


> Much better with the bracelet ;-) Such a beautiful watch...


Thanks, I really like it as well. I used to be a bracelet-only guy. It's certainly true that the 93250 Oyster bracelet is very comfortable - second only to the super-Jubilee in my experience. But I've discovered that a good leather strap can be even more so; and I've also come to enjoy the aesthetic.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Having bad luck this week, just a succession of failure from my glasses, my box mod and my gmt.
> The second hand is stuck, there's something loose in the case ( I can hear it moving )
> Pretty sad cause I have a week more to travel and no watch running =(
> Next destination Prague.
> ...


Oh no! Sorry to hear buddy. I would leave it alone if I were you, you may cause more damage by tinkering. Ask me how I know 

It may be prudent to pull the crown out to stop the movement as well. Sometimes those loose parts can lodge themselves into a moving part and wreak havoc on another part of the movement.

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Switched to 16570...

Good day Gents


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear buddy. I would leave it alone if I were you, you may cause more damage by tinkering. Ask me how I know
> 
> It may be prudent to pull the crown out to stop the movement as well. Sometimes those loose parts can lodge themselves into a moving part and wreak havoc on another part of the movement.
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I guess I don't have to ask why hehe, I'll follow your valuable advice mate. 
Thank you


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Exploring the rain...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

sea-dwelling time but on ground..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

@Brisman
You drive me crazy!

Tudor Sub too...


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Better set the time and date in a minute !


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

It's Tuesday so Speedy today.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Great shot. I _really _need to update my camera setup. My D90 is just not cutting it anymore.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Freshly back from spa.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> Freshly back from spa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jopex said:


> It's Tuesday so Speedy today.


Very nice  count me in










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

You are making me miss my Moonwatch a lot... I want to get back home!!!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Giving my GMT the morning off. Seeing those beautiful Speedys is making me reconsider my choice this morning... well slightly!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchellb2005 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The best!



Brisman said:


>





brunemto said:


> @Brisman
> You drive me crazy!
> 
> Tudor Sub too...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Tudor blue sub for a meeting with my new boss' boss today who is visiting from the UK. I know him and he is a good guy so looking forward to it. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^^^^^

Nice one Brice. 

Blue Sub two......too.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Those Tudor subs are gorgeous fellas


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Submariners are just amazing...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you guys!
I love my blue Tudor sub and would take it over my Rolex any day in fact


----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

The 114300


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you guys!
> I love my blue Tudor sub and would take it over my Rolex any day in fact


Now that's saying something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Old iron for me today.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rolex later  Great Tuesday evening and weekends guys










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

6 days left...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

nanuq said:


> Old iron for me today.


Mother of god 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## abigott (Apr 17, 2015)

My Oysterdate Precision Ref. 6466


----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

abigott said:


> View attachment 5447322
> 
> My Oysterdate Precision Ref. 6466


That looks fantastic


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

My Explorer Passion.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great day gents.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dweller today


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Suit & tie guy today. Have a great one all!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nanuq said:


> Old iron for me today.


Absoulute Cracker!!!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day Guys, I'm now thinking along the lines of the Jason71 rule, never sell a Rolex. 
So, I'm going to keep my Rolex/Tudor. Breitling is on the chopping block.
My YG Sub is going to have to wait, but will be my next watch, just going to save for it, next year some time.

DSSD, great watch


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller on hump day and a new arrival later today provided my better half is there to sign for it 
Another meeting with my boss's boss today. Yesterday he was wearing a Bremont, good taste he has ;-)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day Guys, I'm now thinking along the lines of the Jason71 rule, never sell a Rolex.
> So, I'm going to keep my Rolex/Tudor. Breitling is on the chopping block.
> My YG Sub is going to have to wait, but will be my next watch, just going to save for it, next year some time.
> 
> DSSD, great watch


I think that's a wise decision, Bris  Keep adding ?

I'm going with BLNR today, tracking London time as second TZ 










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

Good old'


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

krisstoffer said:


> Good old'
> 
> View attachment 5452410


Just perfect!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AM








PM


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Decisions decisions


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Triton9 said:


>


Mark I I next for me. Love this watch


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> Great day gents.


Could defo rock a GMT someday perhaps lol


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

nanuq said:


> Old iron for me today.


A grail watch for many . You need to show it here more often .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

The Jason71 rule. Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

This old thing again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Keep a watch for your kid someday. Haven't wore this in awhile. Nice to think about my dad.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Good morning









Послато са SM-N9005 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Pepsi made its rounds today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 5456978
> 
> 
> Keep a watch for your kid someday. Haven't wore this in awhile. Nice to think about my dad.


Wow!! That's stunning!! I am drooling all over my phone. 
What's model # on this beauty??


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! That's stunning!! I am drooling all over my phone.
> What's model # on this beauty??


Thanks Jeep. It's a 6263 that my dad bought new around 1970. Came to me in '84 when he passed away.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's a bloody MASTERPIECE mate...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many thanks for posting here...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

krisstoffer said:


> Good old'
> 
> View attachment 5452410


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 5456978
> 
> 
> Keep a watch for your kid someday. Haven't wore this in awhile. Nice to think about my dad.


It's hard to get any better than this!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Suit & tie again at the office!


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

AzHadEnuf said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5456978&d=1443061781"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly the best post this thread. True vintage and sentimental value. Awesome


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

with the SD again..


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Couldn't decide today. I've always thought the Pepsi looks great with seersucker. Then again, I've never seen a Rolex that didn't. I chose the Pepsi over the DJ. If I could, I'd wear one on each wrist!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Grantour today


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Desk Diving this morning. A great day to all!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Watchdudeman said:


> Possibly the best post this thread. True vintage and sentimental value. Awesome


Idk that DRSD posted on the last page is a close second 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps I had too many beers, I can't really see if it's a TT mate?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

The blue was so dark here...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Perhaps I had too many beers, I can't really see if it's a TT mate?


Ha! This is the SS version. I don't own a TT Daytona (yet). In that photo, I think the light and the trees above my walkway combined to play some tricks.

Still rocking it today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rush time is over in Prague, finally on my way back home, but taking with me some more Czech goodies before boarding =) 
My gmt is still off ticking =(

My favourite beer!









Prague is my little Paris.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Ha! This is the SS version. I don't own a TT Daytona (yet). In that photo, I think the light and the trees above my walkway combined to play some tricks.
> 
> Still rocking it today.
> 
> ...


So it's not the beers , some reflects mislead me  
Can't wait to strap my Daytona as soon as I'll reach ( especially the gmt stopped ticking so... :/ )


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Prague is beautiful... Is that Staropramen? Or Urquell??? )


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A day full of meetings... HAGD


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday evening and Friday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

nanuq said:


> Old iron for me today.


Fantastic   

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

New arrival










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Evening pub shot...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

I think SubC is still Rolex iconic but in modern way..


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Hown awesome are tudor? Really excited about this new movement and hope it proves to be a cracker. The only thing is everytime I get halfway to a rolex or jaeger I'm gonna buy a bloody tudor !


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Pelagos all week 
Back on the bracelet


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Friday - a Datejust kind of day.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Prague is beautiful... Is that Staropramen? Or Urquell??? )


Urquell my absolute fav mate


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Pope day, aka Friday in NYC 








Staying safely on the sarsaparilla side

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

BLNR with matching bracelet

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Michael81 said:


> Friday - a Datejust kind of day.
> 
> View attachment 5470186


I like it!

Mine says hi!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Home sweet home


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Friday!









Walking the kids to school now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New and Old, very old, 1958 Sub, 5508.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Whoa, new pick up, Bris ??


Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy Friday









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Friday I'm in love (with my BNLR)

Fab Friday Gents...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

^^nice smiths reference Sri 


Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

traf said:


> ^^nice smiths reference Sri
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I believe it's the Cure


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> I believe it's the Cure


I stand corrected!! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> I stand corrected!!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I didn't comment initially thinking Traf was referring to Cure front man Robert Smith )


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> I stand corrected!!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I didn't comment initially thinking Traf was referring to Cure front man Robert Smith )


----------



## gr8watch (Aug 24, 2014)

Wearing my recently purchased Tudor BB.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour, early wake up today =)









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great weekend everyone.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A man's got to do what a man's got to do...

Third week in SFO... Far away from home... I miss London like anything... Can't wait for next Thursday to flyback...

Off to the bar in downtown SFO... Sporting that Faux Buchmannish pose ) I know it's no good... (amazing pose there Buchmann) 

Great weekend Gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday evening & happy weekend everyone










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The glass is always half full... HAGF

BNLR in espionage mode )

Cheers


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

my kind of old iron...









my latest pick


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That's one of the finest Tudor collection I have seen mate... Can't take my eyes off those blood Snowflakes... Thanks for posting... Cheers


----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

I am wearing my 114300 today. Also decided to take proper photos of it with a proper camera


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

1965 1500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

She's back ticking !









Saturday night in Jakarta, can't be bad!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Back from hospital.
Again at last the Dweller...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> New and Old, very old, 1958 Sub, 5508.


that sub is just sick!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

crispy12120 said:


> View attachment 5481121
> View attachment 5481129
> 
> 
> I am wearing my 114300 today. Also decided to take proper photos of it with a proper camera


that dial is stunning, I have been very tempted by this one!!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> She's back ticking !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was it??

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> What was it??
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Brought it to the dealer after lunch, he apologised for the inconvenience ( which is absolutely not his fault ) , few hours after he called me back to inform that the watch was ready. He said his technician cleaned and re-lubricated it , that it was dry...

HAPPY It runs back to normal and hope it will last for long, the dealer gave me 12 months warranty just in case. I guess it's fair enough .

Anyhow in 2016 I'll bring it for service at RSC.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


>


Enjoying looking your picture mate ! Still torn with the Explorer?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> I didn't comment initially thinking Traf was referring to Cure front man Robert Smith )


That's exactly what I meant Sri! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

There you go... As suspected you were as spot on as COSC


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Great weekend everyone.


Amazing shot... Amazing perlon look


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great weekend Gents


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

More olde iron for today...


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Enjoying looking your picture mate ! Still torn with the Explorer?


Thanks, unfortunately only milgauss and moonwatch...explorer had to go..


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Too lazy to set the date


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Pretty sure this is my first post in this sub-forum. Loving my new BB. |>


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Back from the game.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> A man's got to do what a man's got to do...
> 
> Third week in SFO... Far away from home... I miss London like anything... Can't wait for next Thursday to flyback...
> 
> ...


Love the pose
Love that BLNR
and love ben sherman as well


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Up near Philly for the weekend...relaxing after a long day and sampling a local brew, with the SD4K.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

traf said:


> That's exactly what I meant Sri!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


The Cure....The Smiths... Man, those were my high-school heydays!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Saturday night in Jakarta, can't be bad!


I'm sure you missed the epic macet when you were away lol...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

BLNR by the pool for a pool birthday party...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Love the pose
> Love that BLNR
> and love ben sherman as well


Thanks Buchmann... Thanks for kind words... Ben Sherman is one of my favs... Do like their Camden Cut slim fit suits...
But you were the inspiration to that pose  Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> Pretty sure this is my first post in this sub-forum. Loving my new BB. |>
> 
> View attachment 5488033
> 
> ...


Hey Mervy, how are you mate? Missed you on the Omega forum... Hope all is well...

That Blackbay is so beautiful... Many congratulations... You are making me miss mine a lot... Stuck in San Francisco for the past 3 weeks... Cheers


----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> that dial is stunning, I have been very tempted by this one!!


I agree! The dial has such a depth to it.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice. What model is that? Must very old.



nanuq said:


> More olde iron for today...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> I'm sure you missed the epic macet when you were away lol...


Good guess, looking forward for tomorrow morning heavenly macet 

Great Sunday Gents, enjoying the gmt on its bracelet, happy to have it back .


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Terrific Sunday gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Have a great weekend Gents
> 
> View attachment 5487577
> 
> ...


Coooool shots Sri 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

cpl said:


> Nice. What model is that? Must very old.


Thanks! That's a 6536/1, from April 1958. Here's another view:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

nanuq said:


> Thanks! That's a 6536/1, from April 1958. Here's another view:


A real beauty


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Coooool shots Sri
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Cheers Deepsea )


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

yesterday at the apple harvest in the backyard


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hey Mervy, how are you mate? Missed you on the Omega forum... Hope all is well...
> 
> That Blackbay is so beautiful... Many congratulations... You are making me miss mine a lot... Stuck in San Francisco for the past 3 weeks... Cheers


Hi Sri, I'm going well thanks, I'm loving this BB dial...just stunning. Bit like your dress sense and posing technique. I see your future in Hollywood mate...just down the road from San Fran....in the next Zoolander sequel.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

nanuq said:


> Thanks! That's a 6536/1, from April 1958. Here's another view:


Wow nice exclamation point dial 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

This... My precious


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

PAM day...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

BLing said:


> PAM day...


Very nice! I think I'll join you. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5487929


wow! such perfection... color, sub case design, dial, size and proportion, comfortable bracelet...

and your pic is fantastic too, makes one want to run and buy one ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


>


ah.. that one... always put a smile on my face


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

l.e.rookie said:


> yesterday at the apple harvest in the backyard
> 
> View attachment 5491314


that's a keeper!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Love this shot. Well executed.


BLing said:


> PAM day...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks sir Sri!



Sri said:


> Amazing shot... Amazing perlon look


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Have a great weekend Gents
> 
> View attachment 5487577


so nice!!! love the shot. used to take pocket shots a while back but always had a hard time getting them to be crisp.

I have gotta figure out a way to add a BLNR to the rotation.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

A great Sunday to everyone.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Good Sunday, everyone!


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sunday night at the office. Oh yeah.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> so nice!!! love the shot. used to take pocket shots a while back but always had a hard time getting them to be crisp.
> 
> I have gotta figure out a way to add a BLNR to the rotation.


Thanks Brice... Just trying different shots... Agree it's bit of a challenge... I use AF Lock on iPhone  
I'm dead sure you will find a way to grab a BNLR soon  Good luck matey...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5487929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5487937


It's so NOS... Clearly one of the BEST Tudor Submariners out here... you must be so proud Sir


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> Hi Sri, I'm going well thanks, I'm loving this BB dial...just stunning. Bit like your dress sense and posing technique. I see your future in Hollywood mate...just down the road from San Fran....in the next Zoolander sequel.


Hey Merv, thank you... I'm happy you liked the Blackbay to bits... I love it's dial... An amazing brown that only gets better with light... It's a different watch at nights too... Amazing lume... Great choice my friend... This purchase also means we get to see more of your amazing posts (and Typical Mervy humour here )... Look forward to your posts... Cheers


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Finishing the day with this. I'm preferring the Licorice over Pepsi at the moment but love the flexibility of having options.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Lagunatic said:


> The guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California


I'm liking the YG Sub. 

Going to have a look at an older blue one this week.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you JonS and qtip.416..



JonS1967 said:


> Very nice! I think I'll join you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





qtip.416 said:


> Love this shot. Well executed.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

1 more day left..


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sunday evenings = Monday Dread!!!

Another hectic week ahead... Good week Gents


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great week gents, starting well with my precious ^^


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

BB for me.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Typhoon day. Can't go anywhere. Better stay home for safety reasons.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Typhoon day. Can't go anywhere. Better stay home for safety reasons.
> 
> View attachment 5500345


Hope the weather will get better soon for you. 
Superb Daytona !


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Can't get enough of this one!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hey Merv, thank you... I'm happy you liked the Blackbay to bits... I love it's dial... An amazing brown that only gets better with light... It's a different watch at nights too... Amazing lume... Great choice my friend... This purchase also means we get to see more of your amazing posts (and Typical Mervy humour here )... Look forward to your posts... Cheers


Thanks StyleMaster Sri, too kind my friend. 

Now where was I? Oh yes, staring into my BB dial and thinking of custard tarts and chocolate pudding.









This watch is *delicious*.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Typhoon day. Can't go anywhere. Better stay home for safety reasons.
> 
> View attachment 5500345


Amazing shot that... and an amazing Daytona  Cheers


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Very hard to beat with suit & tie, if I say so myself


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Typhoon day. Can't go anywhere. Better stay home for safety reasons.
> 
> View attachment 5500345


Amazing shot that... and an amazing Daytona  Cheers


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice to see Explorers are out in force today. I thought I'd never swap out the awesome band, but I figured I'd give a NATO a try. My Explorer just looks so similar in many respects to my GMTii so I figured I'd mix it up a bit. I'm rather taken by the look and must say I'll be trying a few colors out and leave them on a while. At $10, a cheap thrill! What do you think of today's choice? Hit or miss?


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

the Snowflake at work









and at my sons birthday party the Oysterdate


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice shot, qtip.


----------



## Kemaal (May 28, 2014)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, Rick!



Timester said:


> Nice shot, qtip.


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Shooting some fashion work today with the Polar, have a good day all !


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

it has been one of my favorite since I acquired it...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour Gents, for some reason this combo is my favourite so far.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour Gents, for some reason this combo is my favourite so far.


does the gmt case cut into your iso at all? i tried one on my sub-c and it got eaten alive


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> does the gmt case cut into your iso at all? i tried one on my sub-c and it got eaten alive


No it doesn't, in fact there's no wear on the iso at all cause it's a 22 mm, it's squeezed between the lugs and consequently it doesn't move mate.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank God that the typhoon has left without causing too much damage.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BNLR Mondays...


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Tudor Mini Sub from earlier today


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Submariner (114060).


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AdironDoc said:


> Nice to see Explorers are out in force today. I thought I'd never swap out the awesome band, but I figured I'd give a NATO a try. My Explorer just looks so similar in many respects to my GMTii so I figured I'd mix it up a bit. I'm rather taken by the look and must say I'll be trying a few colors out and leave them on a while. At $10, a cheap thrill! What do you think of today's choice? Hit or miss?
> 
> View attachment 5504529
> 
> ...


Looks great on the Explorer, that one will look good on your Pepsi as well.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Another day with the Ling.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Dammit, every time someone posts their Pepsi, I start thinking I need to change out my licorice bezel. Truly a question for the ages.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

dainese said:


> View attachment 5511769


Very nice combo.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jopex said:


>


Wow! What a pic! You nailed it....gotta get myself that strap, sooner than later. Good work. |>


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

It's been a nice crisp autumn day here in Finland. It hit freezing overnight, so winter is just around the corner...


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5494921&d=1443372677

Love the combo! I've been looking to snap up a preowned sub and put her on a casual leather strap too. Can't beat the Rolex band, but I've already got a Pepsi GMT and Polar Explorer. I think the leather band really softens the sub. Love the juxtaposition of sharp lines, silver steel and black dial with the warmth of well worn leather. Well done my friend.


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Setting up shot for my Tudor transition ! , good day all


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Amazing what some polywatch will do for a plexi:












Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Merv said:


> Wow! What a pic! You nailed it....gotta get myself that strap, sooner than later. Good work. |>


Thanks Merv. This one is Fluco shell cordovan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

today my Oysterprince in Jumbosize


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

This one takes up all the wrist time


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## jklwood (Sep 15, 2009)

Just got this one, a Ref. 9401/0 Sub, ca. 1976, my first foray into the world of Rolex/Tudor.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BNLR Tuesdays...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Had mine on too today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Pepsi today, really like it on this NATO.


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Dj for today, good morning from Thailand!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brought only the SD with me to Vegas for a business trip this week. I went into Tourneau in the Forum Shops this afternoon - one of my least favorite retailers - intending to leave with the blue pelagos if they had it. They had one, and it was dirty, covered in fingerprints, and puzzlingly, the bracelet had stretch. Totally shopworn. Passed. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Classic! Amazing look with formal. Great post!


Tosaphon.C said:


> Dj for today, good morning from Thailand!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That statutory, regulatory, mandatory pub shot... Cheers Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

One more...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Explorer II for some desk exploring


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jklwood said:


> View attachment 5516977
> Just got this one, a Ref. 9401/0 Sub, ca. 1976, my first foray into the world of Rolex/Tudor.


That looks fantastic


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Again    

Great day Gents


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The Dweller...


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

I will take that sticker off one day!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm so so so tempted, on hold, just have to make my mind up.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Still rocking BB


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sporting my Exp 1


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

My GMT Master-II Pepsi is also my favorite Rolex..


----------



## ghibli (Aug 5, 2012)

My beloved GMT BLNR paired with custom kyanite/obsidian (to protect against White Walker) skull bracelet at Chu Cafe, Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sea Dweller for a grey and rainy humpday. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Change of outfit for some pub rockin'


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

jklwood said:


> View attachment 5516977
> Just got this one, a Ref. 9401/0 Sub, ca. 1976, my first foray into the world of Rolex/Tudor.


Congrats to this amazing Snowflake...









Greetings from my 9411/0


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Getting ready to jet from PDT back to EDT today









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> I'm so so so tempted, on hold, just have to make my mind up.


Do it! Yolo 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Another busy day at work...


----------



## andreas-a (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Brought only the SD with me to Vegas for a business trip this week. I went into Tourneau in the Forum Shops this afternoon - one of my least favorite retailers - intending to leave with the blue pelagos if they had it. They had one, and it was dirty, covered in fingerprints, and puzzlingly, the bracelet had stretch. Totally shopworn. Passed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the black Pelagos II out yet???  Haven't seen it anywhere so far...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Is the black Pelagos II out yet???  Haven't seen it anywhere so far...


They only had the black 2-liner...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5527305


Huh? Did you buy this one recently?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wearing my "only" Rolex now. Just sold my Sub reference 16610 today. I hardly wear it anymore since I got the GMT so I decided to let it go. I actually feel good about it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BNLR'ed...


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

This Transition today, good morning from Thailand !


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Pepsi today with business casual.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Long day at work... All set to fly back home tomorrow... A momentary good bye to SFO...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> They only had the black 2-liner...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate for response... Do you know when the new one is out? )


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Another Pepsi day..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Desk racing here =) 
Love the bezel gold shades difference, brighter on the outside.


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

BLing said:


> Another Pepsi day..


Nice Shot !


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


It doesn't get much better than this


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

One more just because...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> It doesn't get much better than this


It's a great watch Alex, but I think it has to go. I'll probably buy one again at some point.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Thanks mate for response... Do you know when the new one is out? )


I do not, unfortunately. The only one I'd been keeping an eye out for was the blue. Sorry, mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brisman said yes, yes, yes, gold, gold, gold.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Brisman said yes, yes, yes, gold, gold, gold.


Yours already?


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Brisman said yes, yes, yes, gold, gold, gold.


Congrats! Great piece |>

Plexy-Sub


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Yours already?


Yes mate, just have to finalize the deal, the deposit is down.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Yes mate, just have to finalize the deal, the deposit is down.


Ha!! Wohhhooo. I wasn't convinced you could wait until next year 

Congrats man, enjoy this extraordinary Sub 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Brisman said yes, yes, yes, gold, gold, gold.


Atta boy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

If I were allowed just one watch... Congrats friend, it's brilliant! You've really climbed the mountain with that one.



Brisman said:


> Yes mate, just have to finalize the deal, the deposit is down.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my favorite today. 
Don't get tired of the Tudor blue sub. Will be sending it in for service soon and get a dome crystal on it.

Have a great day !
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Maybe I'm not that 'old school'...


----------



## shaferwatch (Aug 6, 2010)

A little bit of sacrilege...I got bored and had my watch maker convert an explorer 2 for me. Vanilla Pepsi baby!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my favorite today.
> Don't get tired of the Tudor blue sub. Will be sending it in for service soon and get a dome crystal on it.
> 
> Have a great day !
> ...


It's certainly the VERY BEST in your collection... Dome crystal? Wow... Can't wait to see it... Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> It's certainly the VERY BEST in your collection... Dome crystal? Wow... Can't wait to see it... Cheers


Thanks. Quite honestly, as great as my 16600 Sea Dweller is, I just prefer this sub. It's more comfortable, less wobbly and top heavy, bracelet is super comfy and it's less bland. I could sell the SD tomorrow and not regret it.... For a while anyway ;-)

Yes il send it and they'll likely use a Rolex service crystal and dome it. It looks awesome when done. Adds to that vintage look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Cannot get it off my wrist, this eve for pub night. TGIAF


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The gorgeous G of GMT Master taking me to its very home... Chilled with a Pinot Grigio in BA lounge, already thinking of the grand weekend in store for me in amazing London...

Good day Gents... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Quite honestly, as great as my 16600 Sea Dweller is, I just prefer this sub. It's more comfortable, less wobbly and top heavy, bracelet is super comfy and it's less bland. I could sell the SD tomorrow and not regret it.... For a while anyway ;-)
> 
> Yes il send it and they'll likely use a Rolex service crystal and dome it. It looks awesome when done. Adds to that vintage look
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I must say I do love your 16600... It has that charm, character, charisma!!! But I agree the balance and experience of vintage Tudor Submariners has no match...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Freshly peeled and ready for a lifetime!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow! Many congratulations...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sri said:


> Wow! Many congratulations...


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> I must say I do love your 16600... It has that charm, character, charisma!!! But I agree the balance and experience of vintage Tudor Submariners has no match...


SD gone ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Timester said:


> Freshly peeled and ready for a lifetime!
> 
> View attachment 5538578


Congrats!!!

My next Rolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

This 16013 for me today, good morning from Thailand !


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> SD gone ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Wowzers!!!  What next my friend? A BNLR???


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Quite honestly, as great as my 16600 Sea Dweller is, I just prefer this sub. It's more comfortable, less wobbly and top heavy, bracelet is super comfy and it's less bland. I could sell the SD tomorrow and not regret it.... For a while anyway ;-)
> 
> Yes il send it and they'll likely use a Rolex service crystal and dome it. It looks awesome when done. Adds to that vintage look
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I felt the same way when comparing my 16610 to my vintage GMT. In the end, the comfort and charm of the GMT won out over the 16610. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rolex later today gents 









Baselworld 2011 Ruby Frogman GWFT 1000BS

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

wearing the other GMT Master II for today


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats. BLNR is really stunning..



Timester said:


> Freshly peeled and ready for a lifetime!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Wowzers!!!  What next my friend? A BNLR???


Spot on mate, don't really see what else would be the upgrade


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Timester said:


> Freshly peeled and ready for a lifetime!
> 
> View attachment 5538578


Another bleu noir in the wild, great choice, congrats  


Jeep99dad said:


> SD gone ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Are you gonna brush the PCL Brice ?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Freshly peeled and ready for a lifetime!
> 
> View attachment 5538578


Many congrats!! It's a truly lovely piece. I'll add to the Brice enabling










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Another bleu noir in the wild, great choice, congrats
> 
> Are you gonna brush the PCL Brice ?


Absolutely will

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> Many congrats!! It's a truly lovely piece. I'll add to the Brice enabling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ah! You're killing me 
I need time. I'll save and if I get promoted I'll treat myself to some black and blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Wowzers!!!  What next my friend? A BNLR???


Ultimately, yes  but need to save more or sell more  
Meantime I have $ aside for an Oris 165 and was interested in a PO2500

Oh and I miss having a Panerai luminor like 116, 176, 177, 564...
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah ah! You're killing me
> I need time. I'll save and if I get promoted I'll treat myself to some black and blue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Just don't wait too long, that SD money is going to burn a hole in your pocket! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> Just don't wait too long, that SD money is going to burn a hole in your pocket!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


For sure  but I don't have 8k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

For Pam, any reasons not considering 372 or 587 besides their diameter?



Jeep99dad said:


> Ultimately, yes  but need to save more or sell more
> Meantime I have $ aside for an Oris 165 and was interested in a PO2500
> 
> Oh and I miss having a Panerai luminor like 116, 176, 177, 564...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLing said:


> For Pam, any reasons not considering 372 or 587 besides their diameter?


Not sure what the 587 is. 
372 is silly big. I love it's looks but hate it on my wrist. I've seen very few people wear it well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ultimately, yes  but need to save more or sell more
> Meantime I have $ aside for an Oris 165 and was interested in a PO2500
> 
> Oh and I miss having a Panerai luminor like 116, 176, 177, 564...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


The Oris is on my list too. Good choice, Brice! Do you still have your Vulcain?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday gents 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

afternoon shot..


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't normally wear this one to work but I'm going for it today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Enjoying the view


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Rainy cooler day in NYC waiting for the subway









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## yellowbirdrs (Sep 11, 2008)

Casual Friday watch coordination

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> The Oris is on my list too. Good choice, Brice! Do you still have your Vulcain?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sold it and miss it a bit. Miss my BP more and having a Pam at the moment 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I sold it and miss it a bit. Miss my BP more and having a Pam at the moment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I didn't realize you sold it. Do you still have your B&R?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Time to head home 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's great to be home... Defying all the jet lag I couldn't stop hitting couple of my favourite pubs in town...

Tried this vintage green chinos merely in respect of Fridays... Was too tired to set time on other watches... Still in BNLR

HAGW Gents...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> I didn't realize you sold it. Do you still have your B&R?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sure do . Wore it today in fact. 









Recently sold the JR and Rolex. 
Need to sell my Helberg CH8 and Zeppelin. Hopefully cancel my Sinn LE reserve or sell it. 
Then I'll grab a Bathy. If I can't shake the LE, I'll grab a cheap Pam Luminor or PO 2500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I sure do . Wore it today in fact.


I really like this watch, Brice. Tried one on in Vegas earlier this week and strongly considered going home with it. Debating between it, the Tudor Heritage Ranger, and a Sinn 856a for my next piece. The Sinn is winning the debate so far, based on bang for the buck, but I have yet to see one in person to confirm my affinity for it.

Back home and rocking the 14060m this evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

This little beauty. Sorry not a Rolex/Tudor today.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Don't normally wear this one to work but I'm going for it today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boss!!!


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

old iron - as old as I am


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

l.e.rookie said:


> old iron - as old as I am
> 
> View attachment 5552002


OMG ! look at this beauty.


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

My set for today ! , happy Saturday from Thailand going to see the movie "The Martian" today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally a moment to chill, great week end gents =)









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


No intention to confuse you mate, just wondering if you had considered the gmt WG as a potential candidate to substitute the Sub YG?


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

SD or GS?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

brunemto said:


> SD or GS?
> 
> View attachment 5552818


SD to chill, GS for meeting =) 
Since its Saturday I'd go SD.


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

brunemto said:


> SD or GS?
> 
> View attachment 5552818


the new one...

(Hallo Torsten!
Zu unserem heutigen Feiertag paßt doch deine* GO *eigentlich viel besser.
Grüße vom Rookie)


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

pepsi saturday..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> No intention to confuse you mate, just wondering if you had considered the gmt WG as a potential candidate to substitute the Sub YG?


Love too, big price difference, as in big big price difference. Another $US10k I'm thinking.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Love too, big price difference, as in big big price difference. Another $US10k I'm thinking.


Ooopssyy that's substantial :/


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm going to ask in this thread because I'm familiar with most here.

One is going, some input on which one guys, thanks.

Probably close in value.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Okay, I'm going to ask in this thread because I'm familiar with most here.
> 
> One is going, some input on which one guys, thanks.
> 
> Probably close in value.


Since you have the vintage Explorer I would keep the Subc, I also understand that this snowflake might be much harder to find compare to the Subc.

Tough call, the kind of decisions I'd like to have to make for myself ^^


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Okay, I'm going to ask in this thread because I'm familiar with most here.
> 
> One is going, some input on which one guys, thanks.
> 
> Probably close in value.


The Sub-C, something about the new ones makes them hard to love, not really sure what it is but I think it's the lugs combined with that damn shiny bezel. I swear I alternate between keeping and selling mine twice a week.

Objectively, it's the more common of the two and you'll never have trouble finding another if you choose to replace it later.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

I really love the SubC. It is a modern classic to me but you can buy it whenever you want. the tudor on the other hand is a rare thing there.
But the choice is yours.. hehehehe..



Brisman said:


> Okay, I'm going to ask in this thread because I'm familiar with most here.
> 
> One is going, some input on which one guys, thanks.
> 
> Probably close in value.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Keep the snowflake!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Briz,
That decision is near impossible. If you have another modern Rolex then move the sub. If you don't have another glidelock, then.........still move the sub. The Tudor seems more special. I'd really try to keep both. Can you move something else......junk in basement maybe, lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Okay, I'm going to ask in this thread because I'm familiar with most here.
> 
> One is going, some input on which one guys, thanks.
> 
> Probably close in value.


Keep the Snowflake and kick the 114060. Hard but the blue Snowflake is rare collectors item (and killer!)


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't let the flake get away again. You may never be able to snag one for a reasonable price. You can replace the 114060 easily.......put it on the chopping block


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Keep the Tudor


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

No Rolex or Tudor today guys, garden needs work: Casio DW-5600BB-1ER G-Shock Black on Black


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

@ Brisman: I have been looking for a good blue Tudor sub for years. Had no luck. Plus good examples come at great cost. Is it a bubble or will the price keep on rising? I believe there is an argument to be made for a sale of your piece as well as for keeping it


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This one has been riding the momentum the last couple of days. Great weekend, gents.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Okay, I'm going to ask in this thread because I'm familiar with most here.
> 
> One is going, some input on which one guys, thanks.
> 
> Probably close in value.


Not even a question 
That SubC has no character or charm, just a modern interpretation of a classic with weird square lugs and can be found any day gently used for 5700-6200$. Strong watch but Easy to replace down the road shall u miss it and have $. 
It also may depends on what other watches you have and what you'd replace with I suppose. But even then, keep that snowflake. Can be worn daily so it's versatile and it's so nice on the wrist and so comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Okay, I'm going to ask in this thread because I'm familiar with most here.
> 
> One is going, some input on which one guys, thanks.
> 
> Probably close in value.


you have to keep the snowflake
and when you decide to keep the sub
the snowflake belongs to me


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats, Rick. Wishing you many years of happy memories with it!



Timester said:


> Freshly peeled and ready for a lifetime!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

If you had to keep one for a daily wearer I'd vote SubC for its ruggedness, but since that is clearly not the case, I'd absolutely vote for the Tudor because of its rarity, charm, and fantastic condition.

As others alluded to you can buy the SubC tomorrow if you miss it, but can't find the Tudor as readily.



Brisman said:


> Okay, I'm going to ask in this thread because I'm familiar with most here.
> 
> One is going, some input on which one guys, thanks.
> 
> Probably close in value.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Okay, I'm going to ask in this thread because I'm familiar with most here.
> 
> One is going, some input on which one guys, thanks.
> 
> Probably close in value.


To me it's very easy... One can always buy a new Submariner/Rolex easily but that vintage Tudor submariner? That too a snowflake? It's unique and a true gem of a vintage diver... I'd keep that Tudor... That said, good luck with whatever you are after my friend


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Was dying to wear this... Perlon Saturdays to the Moon and back...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Saturday thrills... Heading out to Soho for a few drinks with mates... HAGW Gents

Yeah making sure something Rolex/Tudor is still part of the post 

















Wish I had a hesalite 5513... Hesalite is Magic!!!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Smashing outfit man!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

New family member. Great weekend to all!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Currently enjoying a beautiful October day walking around the lake with this handsome gentleman


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

One more, it's just so dang gorgeous out here!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> One more, it's just so dang gorgeous out here!


I can understand preference towards its predecessors, but on its own, how can anyone not love this watch?!

Wonderful photo that I owe a like to (along with many other great pics in here) once I get my iPad back from the wife and kid.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Saturday thrills... Heading out to Soho for a few drinks with mates... HAGW Gents
> 
> Yeah making sure something Rolex/Tudor is still part of the post
> 
> ...


Fantastic combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Same piece..


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Fantastic combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Smashing outfit man!


Cheers Becker...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> This one has been riding the momentum the last couple of days. Great weekend, gents.


Wow! Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys, thanks for all the input.

Snowflake is staying.......


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Explorer 1 at the office


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sunday office?

Took the kids to the cinema this Sunday afternoon









Ready to rock Monday tmrw


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Going with Pamela today, apologies for non-Rolex










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

My future classic ?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sunday formations... Perlon brothers...Think I'll pick the Blackbay over the Moonwatch today... Heading riverside later for a drink with mates...

Great Sunday Gents...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have I broken the Great Blackbay Strap Combo Conundrum ??? :

I'm liking it Gents...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brings out brown undertones of gilt, like it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes Sir... Thank you...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

@ Alex79: yes, a new client wants something done by Monday. Just finished most of it, so I'll have the rest of the day off to relax. 

I know...no-work Sundays good, not just for ye faithful


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Rainy day here in Thailand, good day you all !


----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bought the watch as an early birthday present to myself and today is the big day! Couldn't be happier!

-Wade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many congratulations... Happy birthday Wade... What a choice!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sunday colours...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

No Rolex for Sunday..


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Tosaphon.C said:


> View attachment 5565178
> 
> 
> Rainy day here in Thailand, good day you all !


Great shot! You just caused me to go back in my bedroom and change my watch for the day.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Starting the day with this Russian diver. Planning to wear my GMT later today. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pepsi to watch my Buffalo Bills!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just put this old thing on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very cool. Will be rocking my BLNR when the Jays start the playoffs.



MickCollins1916 said:


> Pepsi to watch my Buffalo Bills!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

By candlelight in the keys









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Still this today...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The GMTs clearly seem to be ruling the forum off late... Loving it... Keep 'em coming Gents


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> By candlelight in the keys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LN and BLNR all in one

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> LN and BLNR all in one
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I swear, if you look up versatility in the dictionary there should be a photo of a blnr


Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys, thanks for all the input.
> 
> Snowflake is staying.......


Thanks God!! I was worried we'd have to report you to the WIS authorities 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Timester said:


> Still this today...
> 
> View attachment 5569642


Wow!! Can't wait until next February 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

opening up a busy week with SD16600.. Have a great week everyone..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

WMC300 said:


> Bought the watch as an early birthday present to myself and today is the big day! Couldn't be happier!
> 
> -Wade
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big congrats  Looks fantastic. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Eagle Bay lunch with close friends.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

WMC300 said:


> Bought the watch as an early birthday present to myself and today is the big day! Couldn't be happier!
> 
> -Wade
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, smashing piece and HBD Wade


----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Congrats, smashing piece and HBD Wade


Thank you very much! I appreciate it!

-Wade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sri said:


> The GMTs clearly seem to be ruling the forum off late... Loving it... Keep 'em coming Gents


As you wish.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Giving PO some wirist time today...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

One more here, blue / grey today, the BLNR would have been a perfect match =)


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Here you go, Alex!










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Going with a shot from yesterday, used a quick camping trip upstate as an excuse to add a casual outdoor watch to complement my SD4k. Wears large (on purpose) and felt right at home in the woods. Was too busy enjoying it to snap photos on the mountain but thought this one on the train platform was close enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lately, it's been the Sea-Dweller show for me,
and I have been neglecting Hulk, one of my favorites of all time. Rocking it today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

What an utter pleasure to wear this 79190... Missed it like hell!!!

Good day Gents...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Still on this, it is so great!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Lately, it's been the Sea-Dweller show for me,
> and I have been neglecting Hulk, one of my favorites of all time. Rocking it today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have an amazing collection...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> You have an amazing collection...


That is high praise, coming from you! Thanks for the compliment. Likewise, your own collection is worthy of admiration, Sri.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks my friend...


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

This:
Clean, elegant and built like a tank! Love it!









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## TomTom17 (Apr 2, 2011)

To WatchObsession: Great pic!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Still...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Still on this, it is so great!


World ready Explorer... From board rooms to Mt Everest... A world beater! What else! 
Looking sharp there my friend...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Early flight for Singapore









Just saw a RG daytona on someone wrist, it looks dang dang nice


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still loving the SubC..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex. Have a great Monday evening and Tuesday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

7024/0


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Going classic today with 6694, good afternoon from Thailand !


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Brisman said:


>


WOW ! , beauty.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Brisman said:


>


That was a wise choice.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Tudor Tuesday for me. This watch not only looks awesome IMO but is also super comfortable on the wrist. Love those old bracelets. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Tudor Tuesday for me. This watch not only looks awesome IMO but is also super comfortable on the wrist. Love those old bracelets.
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


Tip top Brice


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You have that on too ^^ droooollll


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomTom17 (Apr 2, 2011)

Rolex 16610 today, every day


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage street, vintage watch... At Baker Street, London... Home of Sherlock

Wearing this De Ville after ages... Love it's charm!


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

today the 9411/0


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> World ready Explorer... From board rooms to Mt Everest... A world beater! What else!
> Looking sharp there my friend...


Thanks my friend, much appreciated! The Explorer 1 is indeed one of the most versatile pieces out there!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

l.e.rookie said:


> today the 9411/0
> 
> View attachment 5590105


Always see the blue snowflake, but looks great in black as well -- very nice!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Back to this one today...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

alex79 said:


> You have that on too ^^ droooollll


Oldest in my collection......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Oldest in my collection......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No lust for a vintage?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> No lust for a vintage?


Just don't like the clasps of vintage, not solid enough - no flames pls

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Just don't like the clasps of vintage, not solid enough - no flames pls
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fair enough


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

They are more comfortable though. I speed dated Kermit and explorer 2 black


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello going full speed today ! 
Great day Gents ^^


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

My survival set today, good morning from Thailand !


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

it is time for batman..


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tosaphon.C said:


> View attachment 5594513
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594521
> ...


Such a beautiful non-date... Cheers


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dweller, love it...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Flying to SFO again with my 16570... Nearly an eleven hour flight...

Enjoying traditional English breakfast at LHR T5... Good day Gents


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Black Bay for Hump Day..


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Such a nice piece Sri, it is next on my list!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

My precious today...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Such an elegant piece that!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

jopex said:


> Black Bay for Hump Day..


What a shot! What a strap! What a diver!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Such a nice piece Sri, it is next on my list!


Thanks Becker... Cheers  Good luck


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Sri said:


> What a shot! What a strap! What a diver!


Thanks Sri! Really enjoying BB so far. Strap is Rios shell cordovan.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sri said:


> Flying to SFO again with my 16570... Nearly an eleven hour flight......


Wow my friend.......I feel like you were just in SFO for 3 weeks. I didn't even realize you had made it home.....You couldn't have been at home for much time at all.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

jopex said:


> Thanks Sri! Really enjoying BB so far. Strap is Rios shell cordovan.


You sure are my friend  Many thanks for sharing strap details...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Wow my friend.......I feel like you were just in SFO for 3 weeks. I didn't even realize you had made it home.....You couldn't have been at home for much time at all.


You are right Jason71... Was in SFO all of September. Returned home just for 4 days... So knackered really... Today flying back to SFO again for another couple weeks at least... The only way to beat this stress is perhaps buy myself a watch this time ) 
Cheers!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Vintage street, vintage watch... At Baker Street, London... Home of Sherlock
> 
> Wearing this De Ville after ages... Love it's charm!
> 
> ...





Becker said:


> My precious today...





Tosaphon.C said:


> View attachment 5594513
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594521
> ...


So many fine shots gents. Just highlighting the 3 but there're many more  Well done!

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

BlueWednesday for men's health. 
Not Rolex but blue. Good health...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheshire Mark (Dec 12, 2011)

First time posting a picture on the Rolex page, Had this for my 50th Birthday last July, 14 months later I now own Three

Mark


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
Hope you all have a great day. Sun is back here and warm temperature too with about 80F today  too bad I'm stuck inside all day.

Tudor sub again today for me. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks ! @Sri


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning,
> Hope you all have a great day. Sun is back here and warm temperature too with about 80F today  too bad I'm stuck inside all day.
> 
> Tudor sub again today for me.
> ...


Always a joy to watch !


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

This, of course...


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Cooler weather means a great opportunity to pair the '58 DJ with a trad look. 




















Happy Hump Day friends.
Doc


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AdironDoc said:


> Cooler weather means a great opportunity to pair the '58 DJ with a trad look.
> View attachment 5601329
> View attachment 5601337
> View attachment 5601345
> ...


Great watch, and I dig the herringbone jacket, Doc! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Cheshire Mark said:


> View attachment 5597473
> 
> 
> First time posting a picture on the Rolex page, Had this for my 50th Birthday last July, 14 months later I now own Three
> ...


Nice one, and a great watch to do your opening post here.

Looking forward to the others.


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks! Just turned 50 and can't rock the hipster look so I'll have to go with the "professor" costume. 
Seeing the photo reminds me, 30 day month, I need to move the date forward.. hehe


MickCollins1916 said:


> Great watch, and I dig the herringbone jacket, Doc!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Brilliant Combo!


Becker said:


> My precious today...


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry but I have to give another photo..


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mancayve said:


> BlueWednesday for men's health.
> Not Rolex but blue. Good health...
> 
> View attachment 5596537


Love the Monaco! I went non Rolex today too.
Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Picked up a 1171/1 bracelet for the speedy 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

It's another two watch day for me. Have a good evening, gents!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Love the Monaco! I went non Rolex today too.
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Monaco and Madison!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Nice Monaco and Madison!


Thanks! I just got the Madison and I'm really liking it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

This beauty today, good morning from Thailand !


----------



## chrisfrost (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday evening and Thursday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Beautiful clean looking watch. I also love that the numbers are not upside down.



Tosaphon.C said:


> View attachment 5603417
> 
> 
> This beauty today, good morning from Thailand !


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

business traveling for 2 days, the pepsi will definitely helps tracking time..


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

My son calls this "the old men's watch." I can't argue against him, because it's from my Dad.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another shot before boarding..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


>


So glad you are keeping this beauty


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> So glad you are keeping this beauty


Me too, common sense prevailed.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


> Sorry but I have to give another photo..


Congrats man, what's your feedback on this new watch?


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Had a FedEx delivery from the Netherlands this morning.As much as I like the jubilee, I really enjoyed wearing this strap today.





















A good night to all.


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Timester said:


> Beautiful clean looking watch. I also love that the numbers are not upside down.


thanks ! , the most liked part for the watch for me is also a number, and the cream dial. cheers !


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Had a FedEx delivery from the Netherlands this morning.As much as I like the jubilee, I really enjoyed wearing this strap today.
> 
> View attachment 5604825
> View attachment 5604833
> ...


nice, and good looking watch ( and strap )


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Congrats man, what's your feedback on this new watch?


Nice watch, difficult for photo  . I have been wearing it from tuesday..fit to my wrist perfectly but against milgauss seems to be less comfortable. Ceramic makes it interesting. Let' s see if it alive for longer time.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope it will work out for you and that gmt.

More gmt ^^









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AdironDoc said:


> Brilliant Combo!


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> I really enjoyed wearing this strap today.


I can imagine, that looks great!


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

Classic nato for BB Heritage 








Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

1990s Sub


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

SubC in the office today.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

brunemto said:


> 1990s Sub
> 
> View attachment 5606649
> 
> ...


Sexy silhouette 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

nanjiunn said:


> Classic nato for BB Heritage
> View attachment 5606602
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks for reminding how hot is the BB on the oem nylon


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

brunemto said:


> 1990s Sub
> 
> View attachment 5606649
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch! You have one impressive collection, Sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Starting the day with the GMT. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

It's going to be a good day.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you, guys!
The Tudor Sub is close to the coolness of the Dweller:


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Great watch, and I dig the herringbone jacket, Doc!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the DJ is awesome :-!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Counting the minutes before flying out this afternoon for a long weekend in Dallas, casual fall colors with my SD










PS - I have no idea how you guys take such good pictures where both watch and background is in focus, unless everyone is using a real camera and not your phone. It's very impressive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

I've been told there's fashion, and then there's style. Fashion is fleeting and speaks to youth. Style is timeless. A beautiful and stylish timepiece, Luis. And from dad? Priceless. Maybe a grandson will one day call it his father's, "old man's watch", lol. Life is good.



Luis6 said:


> My son calls this "the old men's watch." I can't argue against him, because it's from my Dad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back in action in SFO... Busy day indeed...

Good day Gents


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 5609121
> 
> 
> It's going to be a good day.


This is a great combo 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Blue today.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

hornsup84 said:


> Counting the minutes before flying out this afternoon for a long weekend in Dallas, casual fall colors with my SD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All mine are by phone.

I'd like to know how to do a good "hand in pocket " shot on my own.

Can't seem to get it right.

Like below.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 5609121
> 
> 
> It's going to be a good day.


Like this, excellent shot mate and great combo.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Explorer today, and in reference to my previous posts the picture was taken by my wife, who thought I was nuts.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

still SubC


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Explorer today, and in reference to my previous posts the picture was taken by my wife, who thought I was nuts.


Amazing shot and an amazing vintage GMT... Us WIS as you rightly raised must always be in that eternal quest of posting these amazing watches in all intriguing angles... Yeah sure on many occasions, the by standers on tube/train platforms would have truly taken me for an extremely mad man whilst posing in ridiculous angles (only ensuring I posted acceptable shots for the fine gentlemen here though...) 
Back to your specific shot requirements, what sort of shot you aiming for my friend? A complete top down shot like this? )


----------



## JohnLT13 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just got it today.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 5609121
> 
> 
> It's going to be a good day.


Like this, Sri.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

JohnLT13 said:


> Just got it today.


Congratulations, great watch.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> All mine are by phone.
> 
> I'd like to know how to do a good "hand in pocket " shot on my own.
> 
> ...


I just figured this out this morning. I shot todays pocket shot by standing in front of a full length mirror. Phone in right hand, of course, using rear facing camera, then i could frame the shot by looking at the screen on my phone while viewing it in the mirror. I'm also lucky to have an East facing window that floods the mirror wall. If there is an easier way I'm open to suggestions. This shot was actually taken indoors in a not so well lit bathroom.


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Going Classic today, Burgers good too !


----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

Just picked up an old favourite from service today. 
It's good to have the old girl back on the wrist.

Plain, simple, elegant and beautiful 



Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

AdironDoc said:


> I've been told there's fashion, and then there's style. Fashion is fleeting and speaks to youth. Style is timeless. A beautiful and stylish timepiece, Luis. And from dad? Priceless. Maybe a grandson will one day call it his father's, "old man's watch", lol. Life is good.


Well said. Words of wisdom. Can't agree with you more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


> All mine are by phone.
> 
> I'd like to know how to do a good "hand in pocket " shot on my own.
> 
> ...


I normally do it with a slightly bent waist, a stretched arm and a twisted wrist. I'm serious. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Post deleted due to duplication. Sorry.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

The rain has just washed my car clean.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Post deleted due to duplication. Sorry.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

really love the pepsi..


----------



## jegga (Nov 14, 2012)

The Tudor needs some wrist time.

About to start Friday at work. Hope everyone has a fine day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Non Rolex again but had to post on my birth year page.









Yesterday's to compensate (not a very good photo though)


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

The polar explorer bracelet fits surprisingly well on my new ORIS 65....


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

This old thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5618257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618265
> ...


So, tell us more. 
To be honest, looks great in pics, but when I tried it on, not for me.
Maybe I need another go. but definitely looks great


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> So, tell us more.
> To be honest, looks great in pics, but when I tried it on, not for me.
> Maybe I need another go. but definitely looks great


Agreed, I was just thinking the same. I've been mulling that one over myself...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Very nice :-!


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tracking time of my colleagues in India as we work toward a deadline









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

All of my photos are taken on my iphone as well. A bit of editing on a free app and voila!

WRUW by qtip416 | Photobucket



hornsup84 said:


> Counting the minutes before flying out this afternoon for a long weekend in Dallas, casual fall colors with my SD
> 
> PS - I have no idea how you guys take such good pictures where both watch and background is in focus, unless everyone is using a real camera and not your phone. It's very impressive!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

What a bonus that your bracelet fit on the Oris 65. Congrats, again.



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5618257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618265
> ...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

peatnick said:


> Tracking time of my colleagues in India as we work toward a deadline


How do you do that with a half hour timezone? That is my one frustration with the GMTs.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have been patiently waiting for this one ever since Basel. I really love the dial and the look is quite unique for my collection. The dimensions of the watch (40mm x 47.9mm) also hit my sweet-spot. So, I bought it sight unseen for a relatively "modest" investment and have not been disappointed.

Here are a few more pics on different straps...



































Brisman said:


> So, tell us more.
> To be honest, looks great in pics, but when I tried it on, not for me.
> Maybe I need another go. but definitely looks great





MickCollins1916 said:


> Agreed, I was just thinking the same. I've been mulling that one over myself...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> How do you do that with a half hour timezone? That is my one frustration with the GMTs.


I guess its not possible with current GMTs. That said, perhaps there are others out there, which I'm not aware of... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> How do you do that with a half hour timezone? That is my one frustration with the GMTs.


I guess its not possible with current GMTs. That said, perhaps there are others out there, which I'm not aware of... Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Gentlemen,

Kicked off with 16570 and now on this vintage beauty...

I'll be hanging out at John Foley's on O'Farrell St, SFO from around 8 pm onward, if anyone would like to join for a drink and horological conversations.

Cheers

















The Crown and the Bokeh... subtle yet charming...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice to roll up the sleeves on casual Friday. A great weekend to all.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

THERE IT IS!!!!
So sweet!


AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 5621993
> 
> 
> Nice to roll up the sleeves on casual Friday. A great weekend to all.


----------



## wheelchairmamba (Oct 15, 2013)

TGIFb-)


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great weekend, gents.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just arrived - my first watch from the Rolex/Tudor family - a blue Black Bay 
Trying straps for a week or so before putting on the bracelet.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many congratulations... Nice combos there... Cheers


----------



## JohnLT13 (Mar 1, 2015)

JohnLT13 said:


> Just got it today.





Brisman said:


> Congratulations, great watch.


Thanks mate. Its also my first Rolex. I am blessed to have such a fine piece.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Friday thrills... Love my 79190... What charm, character, charisma!!!

Off to John Foley's in Downtown SFO... Cheers


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Watching NLDS Dodgers vs Mets.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, happy week end all. 








^^

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Saturday spoils, got the Exp 1 again


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'll be wearing a g shock to get my substitutions right for my daughters Rec soccer game.

Then this - to watch my sons game later in the day










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Watching NLDS Dodgers vs Mets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that lunch time baseball from afar - how cool is that

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Waiting on a shave and a cut. A great weekend to all!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Loving the Explorer I guys! Such a fantastic watch! Wearing my GMT today. Have a great day gents! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

3 days in a row, but i don't get bored with this watch..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> How do you do that with a half hour timezone? That is my one frustration with the GMTs.













Sri said:


> I guess its not possible with current GMTs. That said, perhaps there are others out there, which I'm not aware of... Cheers


Mine is an old 16753, has quickset but the GMT hand is slaved.

Bezel is only way to track second timezone, its advanced 9 1/2 hours so the GMT hand indicates time in India


----------



## jegga (Nov 14, 2012)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Very nice :-!


Thank you! It doesn't nearly get as much wrist wear as it should.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

All casual in sunny San Francisco...

HAGW Gents...


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Loving the Explorer I guys! Such a fantastic watch! Wearing my GMT today. Have a great day gents!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon havent worn it for a while.

GMT looks great


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> All casual in sunny San Francisco...
> 
> HAGW Gents...
> 
> View attachment 5633145


Cool shots Sri  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

BLing said:


> 3 days in a row, but i don't get bored with this watch..


Wonderful wonderful shots 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great Sunday guys, trying this combo see how I like it over the day. Great comfort 








Strap from black forest atelier


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

cs12 said:


> Thanks Jon havent worn it for a while.
> 
> GMT looks great


Thank you for your kind words about my GMT!

I like that Explorer an awful lot! It's nice to put a watch like that on after not wearing it for a while. It's almost like getting a new watch sometimes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

90% of the time i love the Oyster bracelet but sometime is good to chance some felling 
good day all gents !


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> I have been patiently waiting for this one ever since Basel. I really love the dial and the look is quite unique for my collection. The dimensions of the watch (40mm x 47.9mm) also hit my sweet-spot. So, I bought it sight unseen for a relatively "modest" investment and have not been disappointed.
> 
> Here are a few more pics on different straps...
> 
> ...


Definitely a cool, great looking watch.

I'll need to go back for another look


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

So, still going with my Tudor Sub, DSSD is now gone, my Navitimer is now gone.

I'm gong to hang onto my ND Sub C for now, once the new Sub is here, I'll make the decision then. Hopefully, the new one will be here on Friday.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sticks...


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Thank you for your kind words about my GMT!
> 
> I like that Explorer an awful lot! It's nice to put a watch like that on after not wearing it for a while. It's almost like getting a new watch sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon its also nicer to have something you dont see so many people with like the Explorer or GMT.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

brunemto said:


> Sticks...


Must be a late one? M serial? Or am I mixed up?

Very nice, if I'm right maybe a 3186 instead of a 3185.

Unless, I'm way off the mark and not on the ball tonight!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Must be a late one? M serial? Or am I mixed up?
> 
> Very nice, if I'm right maybe a 3186 instead of a 3185.
> 
> Unless, I'm way off the mark and not on the ball tonight!


Thanks!
It's one of the first Stick-Dial GMTs. D-Series from 2006, Cal. 3185.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

brunemto said:


> Thanks!
> It's one of the first Stick-Dial GMTs. D-Series from 2006, Cal. 3185.


Very interesting, mine is a "Z" but not a stick dial. Just shows you there's some interesting small variations around.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Loving the Explorer I guys! Such a fantastic watch! Wearing my GMT today.


Yes it is, your GMT is also great. I'm currently looking to add one with a GMT function (Exp II) to my collection.

Here is another Exp I pic:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

*Can't go wrong with a classic Oxford Shoes and a classic watch, good day gents !*


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SunDay = SD..


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

cs12 said:


> Thanks Jon its also nicer to have something you dont see so many people with like the Explorer or GMT.


Explorer 1s are really rare in the wild. I can only ever remember seeing one. It is a nice and unique model to be sure. Timeless and very versatile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Explorer 1s are really rare in the wild. I can only ever remember seeing one. It is a nice and unique model to be sure. Timeless and very versatile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


snap 










Happy IWD2015 to all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A random shot (with my Pentax K5...) whilst having coffee at Fairmont San Francisco...

Good day Gents


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving Rolex crowd. I be wearing my new FC. Loving the strap and dial combination on this beauty. Cheers!


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving Canucks, today is the EXP II.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Vlance said:


> Happy Canadian Thanksgiving Rolex crowd. I be wearing my new FC. Loving the strap and dial combination on this beauty. Cheers!


Nice, very classy, congrats.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Overslept this morning and missed the F1 race. Watching the rebroadcast in Spanish...I wish I spoke Spanish. Great watches today!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Mt Dora for the weekend



























Blnr on the wrist! Cheers

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 5644441
> 
> 
> Overslept this morning and missed the F1 race. Watching the rebroadcast in Spanish...I wish I spoke Spanish. Great watches today!


Stunning sick Daytona!!!!!! Cheers


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of my Rolex 116618LN in the Ritz Carlton restroom, Dana Point, Ca


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I love the GMT hands...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm wearing my new-to-me BBB on a Hirsch Lucca today.









A few pics from the TRF Beverly Hills gtg yesterday - I fell in love with the 1675 and would like to get one someday. I love the Milgauss too, in all its dials.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Switched to 79190... Love vintage Tudor Submariners... Chilling out at a local


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This baby, which I just acquired last night at Oktoberfest event at my local AD 
 yes there was alcohol involved 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good looking new watch mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> This baby, which I just acquired last night at Oktoberfest event at my local AD
> yes there was alcohol involved
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations again


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> This baby, which I just acquired last night at Oktoberfest event at my local AD
> yes there was alcohol involved
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations and am I right in guessing you bought-sold-bought-sold-bought-sold and bought it again? 

Also any reason why you didn't do for in house movement Pelagos?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


Yeah, this looks like the natural candidate to upgrade to from the BBB in the future :-!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sri said:


> Congratulations and am I right in guessing you bought-sold-bought-sold-bought-sold and bought it again?
> 
> Also any reason why you didn't do for in house movement Pelagos?


I think its the 10th iteration. And he bought it while intoxicated at his local AD.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Congratulations and am I right in guessing you bought-sold-bought-sold-bought-sold and bought it again?
> 
> Also any reason why you didn't do for in house movement Pelagos?


It's my 10th :-( but I bought this one from the AD and intend to keep it ;-)
There was alcohol involved and lots of fun 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Congratulations and am I right in guessing you bought-sold-bought-sold-bought-sold and bought it again?
> 
> Also any reason why you didn't do for in house movement Pelagos?


The black in-house was not there and I really hated the blue one. Tudor really missed on a great opportunity to make a great watch. The blue isn't well received it seems. Used prices will go down very quickly. One already sold for 3600.

I also very much dislike the ridiculous lines of text on the dial - wanna be Rolex when Tudor should stand on its own plus it doesn't work aesthetically on the Pelagos for me. I'd also prefer if it had the half 3 o'clock lumed marker. The added thickness isn't a plus though seemed negligible.
For now, a new Gen2 black one would be significantly more $ also as an AD will offer a lesser discount on them on top of the retail price differential. 
The ETA is strong and reliable, easy to maintain. I don't need the in-house plus I'd rather wait another year or two to buy one with in house to see this new movement performs and how folks like it. I'd rather they work out potential kinks before I jump in  Also I think the two liner will become sought after even if not rare.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

*deleted*


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> This baby, which I just acquired last night at Oktoberfest event at my local AD
> yes there was alcohol involved
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Haha, awesome.. Great pickup, congrats! :-!

Prince date for me today.


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Still this


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Great photo. These cellphone snaps I've been taking lately are grossly insufficient.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Cartier Santos 100 for me today.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

starting the week with SubC..


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Got to love those vintage Maxi dials... Stunning Tudor Submariner... Cheers


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Exp2


----------



## andreas-a (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Been wearing my blue Tudor Sub a lot recently, but a new addition to the collection today is going to give it some serious competition. My first Rolex... a 114270 from 2010.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the newbee, getting to know her and gathering first impressions ;-)

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Great addition!!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Gray metal beauty, Brice! Need to post a lume shot now.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Timester said:


> Gray metal beauty, Brice! Need to post a lume shot now.


Best lume ever 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the newbee, getting to know her and gathering first impressions ;-)
> 
> B
> 
> ...


I WANT one!!!!!!!! Amazing Tudor... Its for keeps as far as I'm concerned!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Maxi dial, matt dial 79190, the last of the Tudor Submariners... Do note this one has uni directional bezel unlike earlier models from Tudor...

Good day Gents


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sticking with the 656 today...while our cat looks on with utter disinterest in the background.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Krsants (Sep 26, 2014)

This picture doesn't do it any justice but I got to wear a friends Tudor Sub ref.79090 (he wore my black bay) and damn this watch is awesome. Can't tell in this picture but the domed crystal is amazing.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sticking with the 656 today...while our cat looks on with utter disinterest in the background.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This dog seems to be more interested in watches than your cat is.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

tenge said:


> View attachment 5652561


Very nice  Great shot

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Krsants said:


> This picture doesn't do it any justice but I got to wear a friends Tudor Sub ref.79090 (he wore my black bay) and damn this watch is awesome. Can't tell in this picture but the domed crystal is amazing.


Indeed... if I'm honest, after wearing vintage Tudor Submariners/other models, it's very difficult to go back towards their contemporary references... Love vintage whether its Tudor or Rolex


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Indeed... if I'm honest, after wearing vintage Tudor Submariners/other model, it's very difficult to go back towards their contemporary references... Love vintage whether its Tudor or Rolex


Have to agree with that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great lume that Pelagos, loving it .

Today on a fast mood, have a good day guys.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


> View attachment 5652561


Looks great, like the photo too !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Maxi dial, matt dial 79190, the last of the Tudor Submariners... Do note this one has uni directional bezel unlike earlier models from Tudor...
> 
> Good day Gents
> View attachment 5653233
> ...


As usual great outfit and watch mate


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

BLNR with morning sunshine.. Good morning everyone..


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to the pub... Wearing my new Diesel Thavar and vintage Tudor Submariner 79190...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> This dog seems to be more interested in watches than your cat is.
> View attachment 5654185


It's the gold

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A man's got to do what a man's got to do...

Love this 79190... Sheer addiction!


----------



## pborrica (Jun 28, 2015)

Tried on my friends sub and I think I've fallen in love










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with my Tudor, sitting in this pic. alongside a vintage friend.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This expl is divine  #cravingforone


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos Monday



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

14060m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Can't stay away from this combo...


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

working with Polar, goodnight from Thailand !


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

One more 16570... That GMT elegance...

Good day Gents


----------



## Krsants (Sep 26, 2014)

Black bay from yesterday


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Krsants said:


> Black bay from yesterday


Amazing watch... great vintage...  good for you my friend!!

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Leelo (Aug 6, 2013)

Love the Sub's and the GMT. Can't decide which one I want to get. Maybe the Explorer ii?


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Black, Blue and Gray today


----------



## pborrica (Jun 28, 2015)

Krsants said:


> Black bay from yesterday


That pocket shot &#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Going with the Speedy the last few days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veritas0Aequitas (Jan 5, 2015)

Someday I will inherit my daddys Submariner. It's a 1970s


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Damn! What a duo!



Brisman said:


> Still going with my Tudor, sitting in this pic. alongside a vintage friend.


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Damn! What a duo!


super sexy !


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Lazy evening.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Another busy day with client... CFO slide pack almost done... Relaxing now in a pub with a Pilsner...

Cheers

Still 16570... It's all about charm, character, charisma...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Been a few great pocket shots lately, thought I'd give it a go with my new arrival + a normal shot since it's new to me.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great shot and a grrrrrrreat watch... Many congratulations... Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Great shot and an grrrrrrreat watch... Many congratulations... Cheers


Thank you Sri, very happy.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Brisman said:


>


Very nice gold Rolex


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Brisman said:


>


Very nice gold Rolex


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Brisman said:


> My wife is wearing this today.


I-N-C-R-E-D-I-B-L-E WATCH :-!:-!:-!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Been a few great pocket shots lately, thought I'd give it a go with my new arrival + a normal shot since it's new to me.


Wow! And we have a winner! Very, very nice.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dweller...


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## ddthanhbb (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Been a few great pocket shots lately, thought I'd give it a go with my new arrival + a normal shot since it's new to me.


Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Been a few great pocket shots lately, thought I'd give it a go with my new arrival + a normal shot since it's new to me.


Congrats Bris!! Glad you pulled the trigger 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

One of my favorites


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Very nice.. Congrats!



Brisman said:


> Been a few great pocket shots lately, thought I'd give it a go with my new arrival + a normal shot since it's new to me.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the watch that's still my favorite after a couple of years of ownership in spite of all the wonderful timepieces I've been blessed to wear. 
Blue Tudor sub 79090 for humpday 

Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

16600 on a beautiful morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

If a Rolex says, "I've arrived", the gold sub kicks the door down. Don't think you could ever top that one! Congrats!



Brisman said:


> Been a few great pocket shots lately, thought I'd give it a go with my new arrival + a normal shot since it's new to me.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I remember you wearing this beauty on a blue rubber Everest strap. Do you still do this combo? 
I really liked that combo and want to get an Everest strap for my Tudor sub at some point.


Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the watch that's still my favorite after a couple of years of ownership in spite of all the wonderful timepieces I've been blessed to wear.
> Blue Tudor sub 79090 for humpday
> 
> Have a great day.
> ...


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Ok, never thought I'd say this, but after a straight week with the Pepsi, I've had enough. I've also found an outfit that the Pepsi actually doesn't look so good with. Time for the '58 DJ to pull it together. I'm going retro!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So retro... Liking all the combos there.... Smashing sharp there...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Gents, any guesses??? A black Blackbay? If yes, I'll be blown away...

http://instagram.com/tudorwatch


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the watch that's still my favorite after a couple of years of ownership in spite of all the wonderful timepieces I've been blessed to wear.
> Blue Tudor sub 79090 for humpday
> 
> Have a great day.
> ...


It's my (sure of many) favourite too... Enjoy every post of yours my friend... You have great taste indeed... Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> I remember you wearing this beauty on a blue rubber Everest strap. Do you still do this combo?
> I really liked that combo and want to get an Everest strap for my Tudor sub at some point.


I do have it in one of my strap drawers but forgot I have it 
Have a black one I never wore and need to sell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> It's my (sure of many) favourite too... Enjoy every post of yours my friend... You have great taste indeed... Cheers


Thank you very much. !! Live your posts as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

This Beauty on today !


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

My PLG on B&S Strap


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Went non-Rolex today. I present to you the first DSOTM Black Black out of Feldmar Watch Co in Los Angeles...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AdironDoc said:


> Ok, never thought I'd say this, but after a straight week with the Pepsi, I've had enough. I've also found an outfit that the Pepsi actually doesn't look so good with. Time for the '58 DJ to pull it together. I'm going retro!
> View attachment 5669682


That looks really good!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Doubleblackbay is fire!!




























Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting that Traf... I'm blown away... What a classy piece... Tudor is such a winner!!! I'm going to get one!!!!


----------



## pborrica (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the watch that's still my favorite after a couple of years of ownership in spite of all the wonderful timepieces I've been blessed to wear.
> Blue Tudor sub 79090 for humpday
> 
> Have a great day.
> ...


My Tudor Sub 79090 says what's up!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pborrica said:


> My Tudor Sub 79090 says what's up!


Yo 
She is a beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> Doubleblackbay is fire!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll definitely be getting one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switch to Sinn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Giving the Black Bay a break today.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

My (somewhat unsuccessful) attempt at taking a Sri pose








And BLNRing by the pool while waiting for my daughter swim lesson


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh Sir, that's a beautiful shot and a beautiful GMT


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> Went non-Rolex today. I present to you the first DSOTM Black Black out of Feldmar Watch Co in Los Angeles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, ray ray

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

My one and only. Have a great day gents!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Man Always (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A fistful of.... Vintage Tudor Prince Oyster Date... Cheers Gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Coool shot Sri  Great Wednesday evening and Thursday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

ddthanhbb said:


> View attachment 5666914


Super shot 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers Deepsea...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Been a few great pocket shots lately, thought I'd give it a go with my new arrival + a normal shot since it's new to me.


That's s a stunner !!! Huge congrats. Wow

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the watch that's still my favorite after a couple of years of ownership in spite of all the wonderful timepieces I've been blessed to wear.
> Blue Tudor sub 79090 for humpday
> 
> Have a great day.
> ...


Thats a tough watch to beat. Surely would be one of my favorites, if I had one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm wearing this fun combo and this watch happens to be another fave 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to pepsi..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Congratulations for the gold sub Brisman ^^

TT daytona here


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight I'm wearing this fun combo and this watch happens to be another fave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice... I like it... Was thinking of a similar strap for my 16570...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Looks nice... I like it... Was thinking of a similar strap for my 16570...


Thanks Sri. 
This is an OEM B&R strap. 
I was at watch event Saturday and Eric, a B&R sales manager, was there and he suggested I try it. Didn't think I'd like it and once I put it on the watch, I loved it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I see... I think you made the right choice there with that strap in the end... It really brings out the grace of GMT hand even more... Amazing B&R GMT....


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Acquired this yesterday, to complement my Rolex Submariner.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Classy Explorer... Many congratulations


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

@ Brisman, huge congrats on the Gold Sub there!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with the Sub. 

The new Black Bay is looking great, might be tempted next year.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> @ Brisman, huge congrats on the Gold Sub there!


Thanks


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

*WOW!*



Brisman said:


>


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

damned, why did I buy this watch?

since I have it it´s a daily fight with myself to give one of my other watches the chance of at least some hours of wrist time


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> A fistful of.... Vintage Tudor Prince Oyster Date... Cheers Gents
> 
> View attachment 5674242


The style is second to none 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow! Love how the orange pops! Well done my friend.



Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight I'm wearing this fun combo and this watch happens to be another fave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AdironDoc said:


> Wow! Love how the orange pops! Well done my friend.


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I'm wearing the Alpina big date chrono Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's whiskey Horween leather. Still digging this watch, top 3 after the Tudor sub and B&R GMT. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Some blue today.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Wearing my Tudor BB as I tried the new black one which was available as of today. It looks and feels good. Same ETA movement, only had in bracelet but was told it'd be the same price as in leather (3250 swiss francs and only 3009 with 8% taxes off as I'm exempted) black fabric tissue is exactly the same as the red BB and yeah there is an obvious difference between the faux patina in the markers and the pip but to some that looks the part as with older subs said lume ages at a different rate. I want to get it but maybe I will look it up in my next post (as I'm due to leave Geneva for Delhi, India) for those that get'em enjoy and repost more pics...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Root beer today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Root beer today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one also is in your possession , looks pretty slick and neat on that strap mate. 
Never had the chance to see one yet.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> The style is second to none
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Oh dear Traf, thank you for kind words... Have a nice day... Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> A fistful of.... Vintage Tudor Prince Oyster Date... Cheers Gents
> 
> View attachment 5674242


There's a substantial difference between fashion and style, you are seriously loaded with style sir Sri


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

THG said:


> Wearing my Tudor BB as I tried the new black one which was available as of today. It looks and feels good. Same ETA movement, only had in bracelet but was told it'd be the same price as in leather (3250 swiss francs and only 3009 with 8% taxes off as I'm exempted) black fabric tissue is exactly the same as the red BB and yeah there is an obvious difference between the faux patina in the markers and the pip but to some that looks the part as with older subs said lume ages at a different rate. I want to get it but maybe I will look it up in my next post (as I'm due to leave Geneva for Delhi, India) for those that get'em enjoy and repost more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dial seems darker on the new black version, or is it from the picture please? 
Interesting how a minor change makes such a big difference.

I wonder if it was planned from before to throw the black version after the red and the blue. 
Pity tho it doesn't come with Tudor new heart ! The power reserve is such an upgrade...

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Root beer today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir, I think you have the complete collection of Rolex references as far as divers and GMT Masters are concerned (apologies if I had missed anything)? Great taste again... You must be proud... Thanks for all the posts indeed...

That root beer is so nice... Would blend so well with retro clothing / Madras checks casual shirts)

Cheers,
Sri


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> There's a substantial difference between fashion and style, you are seriously loaded with style sir Sri


Dear Alex, feel so flattered. Thank you for your kind words Sir... It's just some random wardrobe effort to be honest... I'm just an ordinary man...

Cheers,
Sri


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

alex79 said:


> The dial seems darker on the new black version, or is it from the picture please?
> Interesting how a minor change makes such a big difference.
> 
> I wonder if it was planned from before to throw the black version after the red and the blue.
> ...


Didn't seem to me at the time. It could be the lights. Let's hear from others. It's my guess that tudor listens to customers and forum wis members and they foresee it'll sell well. We'll have to see. Had it come with its new in house movement it'd be thicker I presume as the movement is larger from what I understand

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I'm wearing the Alpina big date chrono Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's whiskey Horween leather. Still digging this watch, top 3 after the Tudor sub and B&R GMT.
> 
> 
> ...


Another cool watch from you... Like the reverse Panda registers... Is that on ETA? Good day

Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Aren't you missing your Sea Dweller Brice???


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Sir, I think you have the complete collection of Rolex references as far as divers and GMT Masters are concerned (apologies if I had missed anything)? Great taste again... You must be proud... Thanks for all the posts indeed...
> 
> That root beer is so nice... Would blend so well with retro clothing / Madras checks casual shirts)
> 
> ...





alex79 said:


> That one also is in your possession , looks pretty slick and neat on that strap mate.
> Never had the chance to see one yet.


Thanks, gents! I have it on a Hirsch natural rubber strap in military green, and I am pretty pleased with the combo. This watch tends to sit lonely while I wear my SDs, other GMTs, and Daytona, but I am fond of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Switch to Sinn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it, I want this one, leaning towards PVD though.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Walking the dog


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Aren't you missing your Sea Dweller Brice???


Not a bit ! 
Not yet anyway


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Root beer today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On my radar for sure, very nice Mick.


----------



## AntFarm (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos tonight. I'm gonna have to start playing Barbie with it soon, so many straps... 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## icex731 (Nov 8, 2013)

The new Tudor Pelagos in blue.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Blue black again today


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

About 2 hours old, delivered today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SD time..


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Perpetual Date c.1980:


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Explorer 39mm.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Maxi dial madness...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Enjoying a Peroni at the end of the week, looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

All the buzz about new BB made me wanna wear my burgundy. Still prefere it to the black one.


----------



## vkuong (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Lagunatic said:


>


That watch and Denny's grand slam breakfast, a winning combo to start your day!


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

The wife and I at BJs.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using Tapatalk


----------



## shaferwatch (Aug 6, 2010)

Got tired of the vanilla Pepsi Rolex...slowly transitioning back to its original form...ill wear it like this for a while! Coke explorer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Burgundy is the new black...

Fab Friday ladies and gents... Cheers


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Cold, overcast California day perfectly suited for the blue Black Bay.
Love the fabric strap.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Cracking photo !


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

hornsup84 said:


> That watch and Denny's grand slam breakfast, a winning combo to start your day!


It was my birthday the 15th so Denny's gives me a free breakfast, and Ruby's Diner gave me a free ice cream Sundae.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Lagunatic said:


> It was my birthday the 15th so Denny's gives me a free breakfast, and Ruby's Diner gave me a free ice cream Sundae.


Hah, amazing -- hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> ^Cracking photo !


Thank you very much.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Enjoying a Peroni at the end of the week, looking forward to the weekend.


Looks awesome. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Took a Rolex/Tudor day off. Please don't judge me. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

️ Waiting for the left turn signal. Still 90 seconds to go.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Forgot to text lol 
Great week end gents =) 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm sticking with this for a while.

Enjoying some Red tonight.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Worn this every day since Monday when I got it so far, but may switch to the Tudor Sub for Sunday


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

My one and only (for now


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Enjoying a Peroni at the end of the week, looking forward to the weekend.


Question please, I've noticed that there's no lettering in the chapter ring of your blue dial YG sub , but on the black dial YG sub from Mr Lagunatic it is different.

It's an older production?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

AdironDoc said:


> The wife and I at BJs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool !!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

PAM day..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

shaferwatch said:


> Got tired of the vanilla Pepsi Rolex...slowly transitioning back to its original form...ill wear it like this for a while! Coke explorer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have a fixed bezel, or does it rotates please?


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Advisor today. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

New to me..


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Holy hell! Such a cool piece


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Congrats on the new black Bay black! Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. I was driving to the AD this morning hoping there would be enough contrast between it and it's older cousin.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

It's time, LET'S GO METS!

A great weekend to all.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Advisor today.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


This ones a beauty.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

darby11 said:


> This ones a beauty.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Having a great time in San Francisco...

Fanatical about Maxi Dials... 79190 again

HAGW Gents


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Question please, I've noticed that there's no lettering in the chapter ring of your blue dial YG sub , but on the black dial YG sub from Mr Lagunatic it is different.
> 
> It's an older production?


Yes, mine is circa 2000, the watch Mr Lagunatic has was brand new this year I believe.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

tenge said:


>


What a fantastic shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm really enjoying this new Eterna. It's been uncharacteristically hot and humid in SoCal and I don't enjoy wearing leather straps in this weather so I've been relegated to only wearing it around the house in the evenings. I love how the light dances on the dial . Have a great evening everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day, still going with the Sub.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Pelagos on Crepas leather today


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

This is one of the most beautiful watches ever, imho (and I am glad to have one, too ;-)

Great shots. Thanks.



Sri said:


> Having a great time in San Francisco...
> 
> Fanatical about Maxi Dials... 79190 again
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you Sir... So glad you own one too... It indeed is one of the finest ever... Cheers


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day, still going with the Sub.


Honeymoon   - enjoy the pleasant feeling Brisman.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

My little boy birthday party at the water park, been a life guard the whole day, exhaustive task but all the kids had fun 









Not a snap from today - so fond about this combo !


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

My precious


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't see this coming off my wrist anytime soon.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

I can imagine!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC for Sunday..


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Morning ride in 25degrees. My first time doing this race, elevation was 3500 feet, not what I'm used too. Switch to ranger for some relaxing.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

First day with the new (to me) 114060!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Subday


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## shaferwatch (Aug 6, 2010)

It rotates...we put a sub clicker on it, so it is unidirectional. We ran out of gmt. But it's an easy fix...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 10/18/2015





























































































































































































Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. 10/18/2015


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Lagunatic said:


> The Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 10/18/2015


Forgive me if this has been asked before, but why do you always post pictures of yourself standing in front of the toilets and urinals at the Ritz-Carlton?

Black Bay today.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Culmination of a great Sunday. Nothing like my home-grilled filet.


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Not convinced that I like the strap on it at the moment (I think the bracelet is going back on shortly)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A day of wine tasting at the Napa Valley... Something I always wanted to do...Amazing weather and some good wine... But honestly I cannot have enough of how this 79190 tastes like...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked before, but why do you always post pictures of yourself standing in front of the toilets and urinals at the Ritz-Carlton?
> 
> Black Bay today.
> 
> View attachment 5715818


That's how I get my jollies :-d


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Lagunatic said:


> That's how I get my jollies :-d


Fascinating.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Sold my Tudor today...this buyer already had a Red one and wanted a Blue as well. Maybe he's gunning for the Black.

It is a very good watch and glad it found a new owner


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sold my Kontiki today. Starting a slow fund for a first Rolex/Panerai/other.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

everestx said:


> New to me..
> 
> View attachment 5701354


congrats! the best of the 3 versions!

Now take off that sticker and wear it like you stole it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tenge said:


>


sick pic!!!! wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wearing my precious today









Am excited - just received this earlier  
Now I understand fully all the positive comments about that specific watch !


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

monday afternoon.. going for another meeting..


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Two week business trip in China, second city: Shanghai

Still of my favorite city in Asia to visit, this time I am rocking the 2 liner submariner

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## benvh (Aug 4, 2011)

Have you had a chance to check out HQ Milton while you're in SF, Sri?

Ben


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Ben, not yet... It's high on my list... Aiming for this weekend  Many thanks for reminding... Good day... Cheers 

Sri


----------



## numerouno (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi everyone 
My new BLNR is currently occupying all the wrist time 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos from Saturday, here for a relaxing week.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Autumn Reflections


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Back to work.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex gents. Great Monday evening and Tuesday everyone 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

3005 said:


> First day with the new (to me) 114060!


Big congrats. Looks fantastic. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wore my Daytona all day (but neglected to snap a pic), then switched to Sinn on a green Colareb strap. I am liking the versatility of this piece so far. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Quite a stressful day at work... Relaxing with a Pilsner... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Wore my Daytona all day (but neglected to snap a pic), then switched to Sinn on a green Colareb strap. I am liking the versatility of this piece so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful Sinn indeed... I want a pilot watch too )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing one of my faves tonight



















Wore the B&R at work all day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jswing said:


>


Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thamks Brice.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Racing Tuesday, swapped to leather. 









Great day Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing one of my faves tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking that orange strap...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Wore my Daytona all day (but neglected to snap a pic), then switched to Sinn on a green Colareb strap. I am liking the versatility of this piece so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Sinn is great looking Mick! My wife thinks I'm wierd when I get home and switch watches. Personally it's one of my true enjoyments of the day.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Explorer (39mm).


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> That Sinn is great looking Mick! My wife thinks I'm wierd when I get home and switch watches. Personally it's one of my true enjoyments of the day.


You are proper Sir...


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dweller


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Snowflake hands shine through - long night ahead.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> That Sinn is great looking Mick! My wife thinks I'm wierd when I get home and switch watches. Personally it's one of my true enjoyments of the day.


Nicely said, it feels the same way home


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

dantan said:


> Rolex Explorer (39mm).


Sweet !! 
Congratulations Btw on your new expl


----------



## ddthanhbb (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TudorTuesday with the Pelagos. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

A little off topic, but I wanted this group's opinion since I know y'all switch out watches often: do you guys have/use winders for your watches? I know most have multiple watches that are no-date or maybe a date or GMT, so not terrible to set each time you pick it up, but was just curious.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Finally some sun for the trip to work.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

hornsup84 said:


> A little off topic, but I wanted this group's opinion since I know y'all switch out watches often: do you guys have/use winders for your watches? I know most have multiple watches that are no-date or maybe a date or GMT, so not terrible to set each time you pick it up, but was just curious.


No winder, I just wind and set the time whenever I pick one up in the morning.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> A little off topic, but I wanted this group's opinion since I know y'all switch out watches often: do you guys have/use winders for your watches? I know most have multiple watches that are no-date or maybe a date or GMT, so not terrible to set each time you pick it up, but was just curious.


No winder, just seems natural to wind them manually or set the time when required. 
I'd rather get a nice strap or two instead of a winder 

Night switch, lume charged


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

114060!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thunderbird from 1993









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hornsup84 said:


> A little off topic, but I wanted this group's opinion since I know y'all switch out watches often: do you guys have/use winders for your watches? I know most have multiple watches that are no-date or maybe a date or GMT, so not terrible to set each time you pick it up, but was just curious.


I've never owned a winder. Some even say it may be somewhat bad for the watch. 
But mostly for me, setting the watch is part of the connection with the watch and part of what I enjoy on this hobby. I have Quartz watches for days I am in a rush or don't feel like setting The time and date.


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Got two winders, one a double, the other, single. Very handy as my wife and I have 5 automatics. 2 are always in action, the others staying fresh. Great for the watches I wear only on occasion, such as once weekly. I'll add that I didn't buy my winders. They make excellent gifts for those who don't want to buy you a Rolex! 



hornsup84 said:


> A little off topic, but I wanted this group's opinion since I know y'all switch out watches often: do you guys have/use winders for your watches? I know most have multiple watches that are no-date or maybe a date or GMT, so not terrible to set each time you pick it up, but was just curious.


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Let me try a Sri style shot. Problem is my cell's autoexposure settings. Either dark legs and feet. or worse yet, dark watch... And the colors..hmm. How do you guys make the shots look so sharp and easy?


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

@hornsup84: no winder here, cause I really like winding my pieces!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

AdironDoc said:


> Got two winders, one a double, the other, single. Very handy as my wife and I have 5 automatics. 2 are always in action, the others staying fresh. Great for the watches I wear only on occasion, such as once weekly. I'll add that I didn't buy my winders. They make excellent gifts for those who don't want to buy you a Rolex!


Gifts are actually why I was asking, with my birthday and then Christmas coming in short order. A winder might be something I could use that I can give as an idea... I have trouble thinking of gift ideas for when people ask because I tend to buy what I want/need (outside of things that would be out of appropriate gift price ranges).


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

I've seen winders made out of exotic woods, velvet lined and featuring digital read outs. Quite pricey. I couldn't justify the winders cost (not that I could justify my yen for a new Rolex either!) My winders were given by my kids as gifts and are genuine Chinese plastic, featuring a plastic window so I can tell where each watch is. But for every rotation made by the pricier models, mine rotate as well and can be found on Amazon and Ebay for the cost of lunch. Of course, I don't "display" my watches unless they're being displayed on-wrist...  So pricey or cheap, they make great gifts and save me from what I consider an unnecessary tedium in an already hectic morning ritual. Cheers!

Doc



hornsup84 said:


> Gifts are actually why I was asking, with my birthday and then Christmas coming in short order. A winder might be something I could use that I can give as an idea... I have trouble thinking of gift ideas for when people ask because I tend to buy what I want/need (outside of things that would be out of appropriate gift price ranges).


----------



## Krsants (Sep 26, 2014)

Pocket shot of the Black Bay. Decided to not try and move this one for the new black bay black


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Tuesday gents.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

It's been a long time since I've worn my Sub on a bracelet. Just feels right.


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

My first Rolex


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

YevKasem said:


> View attachment 5736546
> 
> 
> My first Rolex


Congrats and wear it in good health!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> A little off topic, but I wanted this group's opinion since I know y'all switch out watches often: do you guys have/use winders for your watches? I know most have multiple watches that are no-date or maybe a date or GMT, so not terrible to set each time you pick it up, but was just curious.


Echo with Brice... I enjoy winding, setting the time... To me it's part of the code of conduct of our madness, you see )


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Crazy week at work... Switched to 16570

Good day Gents


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New watch? Or new Insert?

Looks good.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day Guys.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Getting ready for another busy day..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> New watch? Or new Insert?
> 
> Looks good.


Neither! This GMT 16700 is from 1997 and the faded insert is original to the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Neither! This GMT 16700 is from 1997 and the faded insert is original to the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it the light or is it "Fuchsia" insert.

If it is, my bad for not noticing before, love it when the insert goes like that.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Im not a PM guy (yet?) but that gold sub looks beautiful contrasted with the blue. I can see why you picked it up. 



Brisman said:


> G'day Guys.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Is it the light or is it "Fuchsia" insert.
> 
> If it is, my bad for not noticing before, love it when the insert goes like that.


No worries, mate, its look definitely changes in various lighting situations! I took the previous photo with flash outdoors at night, and this one just now indoors, sans flash.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Was quite stressed last few days at work... Relaxing with a Livermore Pinot Grigio... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Was quite stressed last few days at work... Relaxing with a Livermore Pinot Grigio... Cheers
> 
> View attachment 5738234


Beautiful pic for the first post on the thousandth page of this glorious thread! Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers mate... 1000th page is special yeah... Thanks for compliments mate... This is indeed a great thread... What watches, what people, what conversations... It's such a pleasure to be part of this forum/thread... Cheers


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sri said:


> Echo with Brice... I enjoy winding, setting the time... To me it's part of the code of conduct of our madness, you see )


Thank God there is a code of conduct. Thought I was mad. It drives me nuts to see a dead watch. I don't know why, and it's the only thing in my life that I obsess over. The last thing l do at night is wind all the watches in the box. Once or twice a week I hack most of them so the second hands match. My life once was so simple, for 30 years I basically wore one single watch. Then a year ago I stumbled onto watch forums...2...3...4...6...8 watches, I'm looking at other guys wrist to see what they are wearing, I find nothing odd about driving hundreds of miles to check out a watch. I was thinking about seeking a 12 step program to find help, but no...it's all part of the "Code of Conduct". A good night to all, I need to wind the watches.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

What a note... Thanks for writing Sir... Cheers


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Its 1999th page if you see on the web (10 posts per page), 20/page on tapatalk I guess 
Today I show you my other nice watch (other than the Tudor BB) - a Sinn 103, my only chronograph and a keeper.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> I'm looking at other guys wrist to see what they are wearing, I find nothing odd about driving hundreds of miles to check out a watch


 haha actually true, guilty on both counts


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa









Going honeymoon again with this beauty & combo


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm sure by the time I get up tomorrow here in Oz this thread will have reached 20,000 posts. 
Nice one guys, great place to be.

Might as well post a pic. while I'm here.

Blue Watches anyone?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday gentlemen 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

YevKasem said:


> View attachment 5736546
> 
> 
> My first Rolex


Congrats  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Suit & tie today.

@ Brisman: I'll take the blue Tudor thank you very much


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Dark reds and blues don't play well with the bright Pepsi. Called up the DJ switch hitter. Another attempt at a down-shot. With autumn's browns, tans and earth tones, the Pepsi shines less. Time for a classic steel look?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dr Sharp!!! Fab pix...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

More snaps with wider angles exposing interesting styles would be cool BUT I personally don't manage to get it correctly ( even the pocket shot is not that easy ) 

Are you guys using the timer? From certain position to frame the snap there's not access to the button triggering the camera, also could be shaky. 

Is the secret timer or assistance from someone? ^^

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

_*Snowflake*_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La petite dernière 
005









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks, Sri! I've always liked looking at watches, but after so many shots of the same models, I really enjoy seeing what outfits they're being worn with.

Alex, part of my problem is that I'm holding a cellphone in the other hand and have a hard time touching the part of the frame that I want to focus on without dropping the phone. The Samsung mega is a slippery beast. I've used the timer with success for selfies as it gets my fingers off the screen and lets me ah, get my composure. The big problem for me is that a wrist shot is close and bright but the background darkens. How to focus on the watch but adjust lighting for better background exposure? When focusing beyond the watch, the floor lightens and the watch is overexposed. Ah, the perils of amateur watch photography...  I've seen Sri take some great shots where the watch is focal point but the pants and shoes of his outfit come in nicely. Not sure how he does it...maybe he'll impart some wisdom...?



alex79 said:


> More snaps with wider angles exposing interesting styles would be cool BUT I personally don't manage to get it correctly ( even the pocket shot is not that easy )
> 
> Are you guys using the timer? From certain position to frame the snap there's not access to the button triggering the camera, also could be shaky.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

#20,000


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

#20001 and my #5100th post


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

#20002









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Root beer, but switched from the Hirsch natural rubber to the Hodinkee one-piece natural shell cordovan strap. Very comfy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Who can resist, not me









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Loving this new combo I tried on my Black Bay!!!!










Black Kevlar White-stitch Vintage BR Tang 22mm Watch Band


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Flew in to Portland for a meeting









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Impressive number of posts here, gents! And as always a very nice variety of timepieces! I'm going with this Russian diver at my daughter's soccer practice. Cheers!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Immensely enjoyed the Pelagos on our family's walk on the beach today. I hope you guys enjoy the pictures. Of course the Pelagos is on an isofrane.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Immensely enjoyed the Pelagos on our family's walk on the beach today. I hope you guys enjoy the pictures. Of course the Pelagos is on an isofrane.


Great pics.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Timester said:


> #20,000
> 
> View attachment 5746162


Happy birthday


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> La petite dernière
> 005
> 
> 
> ...


La vache !! 
:-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enjoying this today, looking forward to have it beat up in the next months =)









Good day Gents


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Happy birthday


Actually, birthday is Friday! :-d


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Happy Back To The Future Day...

Back...









The Future


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

@ Sri: did you meet Marty McFly?


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> La petite dernière
> 005
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that stopped my scrolling finger in its tracks !


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

A pair of faded Nantucket red khakis with a cotton polo? That's got Ivy League/New England Prep written all over it. Nice watch, nice look!



Verdi said:


> View attachment 5750666


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Too lazy to set the date


----------



## bertrand.pannati (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Gents ! 
I'm new on this forum and I apologize to you for my awful english (I'm french speaking...) 
Today I just want to share my daily dilemma. I own (only) 5 watches : one Tissot T-race with Valjoux movement (when riding my CB1100 Four), one one-hand Meistersinger (for week-ends), one Hamilton intra-matic gold (when wearing an elegant black suit). 
That's what I world do, but actually I always wear my Tudor Black Bay blue or my Submariner 114060. And each morning I hesitate : BB or Sub ? Sub or BB ? What a cruel world indeed !  

Bertrand, Switzerland

Envoyé de mon LG-H815 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Welcome Bertrand. How 'bout a few photos to better describe your "dilemma"?



bertrand.pannati said:


> Hi Gents !
> I'm new on this forum and I apologize to you for my awful english (I'm french speaking...)
> Today I just want to share my daily dilemma. I own (only) 5 watches : one Tissot T-race with Valjoux movement (when riding my CB1100 Four), one one-hand Meistersinger (for week-ends), one Hamilton intra-matic gold (when wearing an elegant black suit).
> That's what I world do, but actually I always wear my Tudor Black Bay blue or my Submariner 114060. And each morning I hesitate : BB or Sub ? Sub or BB ? What a cruel world indeed !
> ...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Black Bay has something the Pelagos doesn't - the Tudor rose ;-)


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Happy Thursday, gents. Happy hour is fast approaching!

Felt guilty I've ignored my old friend, "true blue", for too long. Not sure if it matches, but hell, it was my only watch for the better part of a decade. Diving watch with suits or business causuals. Fashion fine or fashion fail?


----------



## bertrand.pannati (Oct 22, 2015)

AdironDoc said:


> Welcome Bertrand. How 'bout a few photos to better describe your "dilemma"?


Hi !

Pics will come when watchuseek will allow me to post'em...

Envoyé de mon LG-H815 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Tudor sub today.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice. The Panerai bug has bitten you too? Enjoy the ride....your strap addiction will go through the roof now.



Jeep99dad said:


> La petite dernière
> 005
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

bertrand.pannati said:


> Hi Gents !
> I'm new on this forum and I apologize to you for my awful english (I'm french speaking...)
> Today I just want to share my daily dilemma. I own (only) 5 watches : one Tissot T-race with Valjoux movement (when riding my CB1100 Four), one one-hand Meistersinger (for week-ends), one Hamilton intra-matic gold (when wearing an elegant black suit).
> That's what I world do, but actually I always wear my Tudor Black Bay blue or my Submariner 114060. And each morning I hesitate : BB or Sub ? Sub or BB ? What a cruel world indeed !
> ...


Welcome to an amazing forum with amazing watches and amazing Gents... I like your collection... Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mancayve said:


> Wow, that stopped my scrolling finger in its tracks !


Thank you. A bit old and got wear but love that dial. 
Wearing it again today in fact


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5751282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5751290


Love this watch and this particular combo. 
When I had the 16570, I wore it on a WWII leather and had a similar look.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> Very nice. The Panerai bug has bitten you too? Enjoy the ride....your strap addiction will go through the roof now.


 thanks. Not my first. I've had several Pam and still have various 24mm straps. Always fun


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> Tudor sub today.
> 
> Cheers everyone.


Horological perfection


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Bold silver and black with a soft distressed brown band. That's a combo that always rocks. Well done! I only wish I had a sub to do likewise with.



qtip.416 said:


> Tudor sub today.
> 
> Cheers everyone.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you. Your blue 79090 posts made me go on the hunt for one months ago. I settled on the black version, but I am thrilled with it. So comfortable to wear!



Jeep99dad said:


> Horological perfection


Thanks, doc. These old subs have a lot of charm with its plexi glass and go so well with vintage straps. Cheers. 



AdironDoc said:


> Bold silver and black with a soft distressed brown band. That's a combo that always rocks. Well done! I only wish I had a sub to do likewise with.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Tudor sub today.
> 
> Cheers everyone.


Love it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still 16570... Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Some Sri like pics from my PDX trip:


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Terrific Traf there... So smart and sharp... Fab pix my friend... I miss my BNLR... Cheers


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Looking sharp, partner! Very Sri like.



traf said:


> Some Sri like pics from my PDX trip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Terrific Traf there... So smart and sharp... Fab pix my friend... I miss my BNLR... Cheers


Thank you sir! Are you still in SF? Got a 1 hour layover through SFO tomorrow! Wish I could stay for the weekend



qtip.416 said:


> Looking sharp, partner! Very Sri like.


Much appreciated my man! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cool pic Traf ^^

Am training too on wider view pictures. It's not that easy :/
I promise this is the last non rolex pix for a month ahead. 








TGIF =)

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Pepsi...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

BB today.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe not to everyone's taste but I just can't take it off for now.

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Casual Friday.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Maybe not to everyone's taste but I just can't take it off for now.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.


Honeymooning ^^ all the hands on the same position ^^


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Maybe not to everyone's taste but I just can't take it off for now.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.


Sorry Bris, but that watch is *FANTASTIC*. What is not to love??


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Last night and this morning, rocked Hulk, then switched to SD before heading to a casual Friday at work.









Happy weekend, all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Good Friday, gents. For those of you who work Fridays, you have my deepest sympathies. Took the quad around the camp checking my game cameras. A chilly morning up in the mountains. The Rolexes are back home in their winders and believe it or not, my Casio is seeing wrist time as can been seen below. Yes a Casio. There, I said it. :-d Have a great weekend my friends!


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes, not to everyone's taste. Like a classic drop-top Porsche, vintage wine and fine food. Who would want that? ME! Incredible watch!



Brisman said:


> Maybe not to everyone's taste but I just can't take it off for now.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Cool pic Traf ^^
> 
> Am training too on wider view pictures. It's not that easy :/
> I promise this is the last non rolex pix for a month ahead.
> ...


Thanks alex! Love the strap combo 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

AdironDoc said:


> The Rolexes are back home in their winders and believe it or not, my Casio is seeing wrist time as can been seen below. Yes a Casio. There, I said it. :-d Have a great weekend my friends!


Nothing wrong with a Casio for outdoor activities at all -- no reason to muck up a nice metal watch, my Casio says hi from upstate a few weekends ago:










A cool morning in NYC, settling in late in the office with my amateur pocket pic:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Thank you sir! Are you still in SF? Got a 1 hour layover through SFO tomorrow! Wish I could stay for the weekend
> 
> Much appreciated my man!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Yes Traf... I'm still in SF... Message me here if you change your mind to stay for the weekend ) Pints, Meal on me my friend... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> Nothing wrong with a Casio for outdoor activities at all -- no reason to muck up a nice metal watch, my Casio says hi from upstate a few weekends ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amateur pocket shot? Like that phrase mate 

Amazing shot... Love those burgundy chinos... Great contrast too... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AdironDoc said:


> Thanks, Sri! I've always liked looking at watches, but after so many shots of the same models, I really enjoy seeing what outfits they're being worn with.
> 
> Alex, part of my problem is that I'm holding a cellphone in the other hand and have a hard time touching the part of the frame that I want to focus on without dropping the phone. The Samsung mega is a slippery beast. I've used the timer with success for selfies as it gets my fingers off the screen and lets me ah, get my composure. The big problem for me is that a wrist shot is close and bright but the background darkens. How to focus on the watch but adjust lighting for better background exposure? When focusing beyond the watch, the floor lightens and the watch is overexposed. Ah, the perils of amateur watch photography...  I've seen Sri take some great shots where the watch is focal point but the pants and shoes of his outfit come in nicely. Not sure how he does it...maybe he'll impart some wisdom...?


Hi Doc... Thanks for all your posts... A picture always tells a story, as they say...

Nothing extraordinary of an effort from my end... I just make sure I force AF Lock (using iPhone 6) on watch and also ensure there's enough light available to bring out the trousers, shoes well too... Cheers


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

going with SD today..


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

This


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## bertrand.pannati (Oct 22, 2015)

I want to enter your forum but it seems to be difficult... 

Envoyé de mon LG-H815 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLT13 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT to start off the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Cool pic Traf ^^
> 
> Am training too on wider view pictures. It's not that easy :/
> I promise this is the last non rolex pix for a month ahead.
> ...


Nice batik man..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

bertrand.pannati said:


> I want to enter your forum but it seems to be difficult...
> 
> Envoyé de mon LG-H815 en utilisant Tapatalk


Bonjour , do you use the latest app ? Have you tried from another devise ?
Hope you will manage to join and post pix

Bonne chance


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy week end guys


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Yes Traf... I'm still in SF... Message me here if you change your mind to stay for the weekend ) Pints, Meal on me my friend... Cheers


Next time, Sri!! Just arrived back home on the east coast... Feeling a little homesick from not seeing the little ones. If not for them and the wife, I'd be having a pint with you for sure 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday evening and a relaxing weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

traf said:


> Some Sri like pics from my PDX trip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool shots tarf 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I cannot tell what a stressful week it's been... Dead tired... Home sick too... Only that mesmerising GMT hand can console me from the miseries of my vagabond business trips... Third week away from home... I want to go home... But I can't...

Good weekend Gents...

I'm going to hang out at a Whisky bar in Embarcadero, SF, if anyone would like to join... Cheers


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Happy Saturday! Think I can see a tiny bit of daytime blue lume if I look close enough...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Next time, Sri!! Just arrived back home on the east coast... Feeling a little homesick from not seeing the little ones. If not for them and the wife, I'd be having a pint with you for sure
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Hi Traf, glad you are home with family... Have a glass of wine for me mate... Yeah, next time... Good weekend my friend... Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> I cannot tell what a stressful week it's been... Dead tired... Home sick too... Only that mesmerising GMT hand can console me from the miseries of my vagabond business trips... Third week away from home... I want to go home... But I can't...
> 
> Good weekend Gents...
> 
> ...


Hang in there Sri! You'll get home soon I'm sure. Have a pint for me too 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers Traf... Cheers


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

My '68 1500

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Seeing more Explorer 1's around here lately. Looks like a trend. Love it. 
Once it used to be the SD 16600 show. Of course the GMT show seems permanent . I might be convinced to get one .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Some Sri like pics from my PDX trip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, very very nice combo there!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> I cannot tell what a stressful week it's been... Dead tired... Home sick too... Only that mesmerising GMT hand can console me from the miseries of my vagabond business trips... Third week away from home... I want to go home...


GMT in itself is already a great companion, and you know that it is also a kindness of the mind that it can take you anywhere!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

cpl said:


> Seeing more Explorer 1's around here lately. Looks like a trend.


I got it firsthand that the fashion trends to smaller watches again. However, I know my Explorer 1 will never go out of style!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Good morning.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello guys, I thought you might like a look at this.

This is a friends Gold Day/Date from 1977, you'll see he's taken the original crystal off with the cyclops and replaced with a dome crystal.

A nice touch, the watch is stunning.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> the watch is stunning.


Oooh, yes it is!!!

Dweller today...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Cool shots tarf
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you DD!



pacorolex said:


> My '68 1500
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Love this DJ



Becker said:


> Wow, very very nice combo there!


Thank you sir, means a lot coming from a man of style such as yourself 



Brisman said:


> Hello guys, I thought you might like a look at this.
> 
> This is a friends Gold Day/Date from 1977, you'll see he's taken the original crystal off with the cyclops and replaced with a dome crystal.
> 
> A nice touch, the watch is stunning.


This is phenomenal! Dome crystals on just about any vintage make it that much more special ?

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Hello guys, I thought you might like a look at this.
> 
> This is a friends Gold Day/Date from 1977, you'll see he's taken the original crystal off with the cyclops and replaced with a dome crystal.
> 
> A nice touch, the watch is stunning.


Very very much liking it, looks in great condition too!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Got the bracelet on finally.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Got the bracelet on finally.


Looking best on the bracelet the BB IMO , great quality.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Looking best on the bracelet the BB IMO , great quality.


My opinion also, regarding all three


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

A better pic from today:


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

That looks awesome, especially with the leather bracelets. Great job. I'm wavering back and forth between the Black Bay Black Vs Blue for my next Tudor purchase.



mesaboogie18 said:


> A better pic from today:
> View attachment 5776938


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> That looks awesome, especially with the leather bracelets. Great job. I'm wavering back and forth between the Black Bay Black Vs Blue for my next Tudor purchase.












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

^^that black 










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, after two 'professional' daytime break-ins in my building during August, I quietly sold my 16570 last month as I didn't want to attract any unwanted attention towards me or my family. I upgraded our security and decided to rethink the whole watch thing. 
I don't think I'll be going Rolex for awhile (still got the old man's of course), so my two favourite shots as a farewell:

















Something special from Habring has been ordered to fill the void


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> That looks awesome, especially with the leather bracelets. Great job. I'm wavering back and forth between the Black Bay Black Vs Blue for my next Tudor purchase.


Thanks! You'll be getting a great watch either way.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't be Gilty about buying it. Enjoyment per $ spent is off the charts


































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brought one to the Big Easy for the weekend. Root beer is it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This just made me smile. Just amazing. I think my fate is sealed. Great photos, buddy.



darby11 said:


> Don't be Gilty about buying it. Enjoyment per $ spent is off the charts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> This just made me smile. Just amazing. I think my fate is sealed. Great photos, buddy.


Was gonna put quotes on Gilty but figured someone would get it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Noted, and got it. Lol



darby11 said:


> Was gonna put quotes on Gilty but figured someone would get it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great weather!


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Have a great Sunday gents!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

16570 Saturdays... Chilled at The View, SF


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

darby11 said:


> Don't be Gilty about buying it. Enjoyment per $ spent is off the charts
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love the black one. Congrats! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Autumn is really here now. Sunday sunny skies and colored leaves. I pulled out my knits. Exp 1 again.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

wore this beauty yesterday...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another beauty worn today..


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

BLing said:


> another beauty worn today..


Agree on both accounts, lookin good

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful day in SF... Off to the Fine Arts Museum... Good day Gents


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up a sunset tonight


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I know this a ridiculous post ) Stealth 16570 there...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


>


Nice watch, BF. Those rocks look familiar, I can picture many old westerns filmed in the surrounding hills.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

fastfras said:


> Nice watch, BF. Those rocks look familiar, I can picture many old westerns filmed in the surrounding hills.


Thanks buddy, they are in Joshua Tree National Park. The second one is Skull rock.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Having dinner at this amazing Last Drop Tavern on Powel St, SF... It's got charm, character, charisma... Feels like home... Cheers


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Beautiful day yesterday. Good casio weather as seen on my wrist. Today? Switched to the Omega Seamaster Titanium. I admit I can't seem to figure out how to get the casio to stop beeping hourly. Not so good hunting bear and whitetail. Tomorrow, back to the office. We'll see what kind of watch day it turns out to be in the am.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Good Day Guys.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mondayyyy


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Cannot get it off my wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
Hope you all have a great week. It's Pelagos Monday here  Love that 3-D dial. 
Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Becker said:


> Cannot get it off my wrist


Well you just need to release and open the clasp, and then slide it right off! :-d

Kidding kidding - looks great!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Feels great to have the Pepsi back home on my wrist


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Guess where???


----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

BLNR again today..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nickyboyo said:


> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


So you managed to find one, well done, looking good mate!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Post-supper switch to SD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Explorer 214270 (39mm).


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

the pepsi..


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Drinking responsibly after another crazy day at work... Cheers Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

nickyboyo said:


> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


Good combo...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning,
> Hope you all have a great week. It's Pelagos Monday here  Love that 3-D dial.
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


That indeed is a bloody 3-D dial... She's killing me softly...


----------



## 3leafz (Jan 22, 2009)

Rolex SubC Date today, third day of ownership, couldn't be more happy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

My precious again, on my way to the office


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

It's Tuesday so Speedy today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

1990s Tudor Sub 79090


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brunemto said:


> 1990s Tudor Sub 79090


Perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Explorer2


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> My precious again, on my way to the office


That's one magical DJ... Love fluted bezels... So classy...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Tudor Tuesdays.... digging that fluted bezel...
Good day Gents


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow, great dapper combo, Sri! The vintage watch works well with the brown shoes (and belt?)



Sri said:


> Vintage Tudor Tuesdays.... digging that fluted bezel...
> Good day Gents
> 
> View attachment 5809130
> ...


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Should have rocked the vintage like Sri, but hey, I wore Pepsi anyway. Not sure it works with the combo but boy does it feel as good as ever to wear.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Love fluted bezels... So classy...


Yes, for dressing up it really works! So digging your Tudor with the fluted bezel


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AdironDoc said:


> Wow, great dapper combo, Sri! The vintage watch works well with the brown shoes (and belt?)


Thanks Doc... Yes, I am fanatical about brown leather co-ordination... (also wearing a Paul Smith tanned brown belt...) Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AdironDoc said:


> Should have rocked the vintage like Sri, but hey, I wore Pepsi anyway. Not sure it works with the combo but boy does it feel as good as ever to wear.
> View attachment 5809690
> 
> View attachment 5809698


Sharp and smashing as ever Doc... Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Becker said:


> My precious again, on my way to the office


It's hard to beat a pure classic like this. So simple, so clean, so elegant. Sheer beauty.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tudor Black Bay black


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday evening and Wednesday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy for me today too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Speedmasters, Explorer 1's - killing me. 
This one I've overlooked for a while.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub. I don't miss my SD at this point, but I'd miss this one a lot if it was gone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Too much red and blue. The Pepsi will take a rest as I give steel and brown leather a go of it. Good Wednesday gents!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> It's hard to beat a pure classic like this. So simple, so clean, so elegant. Sheer beauty.


Thanks mate, means a lot coming from a man with such a broad and beautiful collection!


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

That's a sweet combo. Loving how the orange stitching makes the GMT hand pop. Well done!


Mancayve said:


> Speedmasters, Explorer 1's - killing me.
> This one I've overlooked for a while.
> 
> View attachment 5815650


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Celebrating my birthday on a busy work day here in NYC with five guys and light reading for lunch. Can should say SeaDweller, but close enough:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Can't take the BLNR off my wrist...


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

A hot juicy burger and soda? Oh man, you're killing me here! Oh well, it's what the wife packed me. Happy birthday!! You deserve that burger.










hornsup84 said:


> Celebrating my birthday on a busy work day here in NYC with five guys and light reading for lunch. Can should say SeaDweller, but close enough:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

3 weeks straight on the wrist now (since I got it).


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry, no Rolex today... at least not yet. Speedy again today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

BB today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Recently acquired Black Bay.



Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> 3 weeks straight on the wrist now (since I got it).


That's awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Quite like this font, which is different from the one used on later productions.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Panerai 564 'Lume Monster' today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still on fluted bezels... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

jopex said:


> BB today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning combo there... You are making me miss mine  (can't wait to get home and have her


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday evening & Thursday gents

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

one of the best looking GMT watches..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello guys, sticking with this.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Hello guys, sticking with this.


That's a home run mate, stunning sub.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

PO for today..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Share share fellas  Off topic. Hope you don't mind. New arrival










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Share share fellas  Off topic. Hope you don't mind. New arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's colourful!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Now on B&S


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Great watches gents!










Cheers 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Sub on WW1 leather today.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

AdironDoc said:


> That's a sweet combo. Loving how the orange stitching makes the GMT hand pop. Well done!


Thanks...The style quotient here is increasing daily.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

This while we're preparing to leave on a well deserved weekend break.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Sub today


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

smalls said:


> Sub today


Nice hat Lagunatic


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

Brisk walk in Whitby today. Warm enough gloveless, too cold coatless.


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

So I'm at the airport cell phone lot this afternoon looking at my watch (please pardon all the dust on it) and thinking random thoughts about my watch. Will the current eggshell patina ever change and how long will it take? Will I be around when it does change? Is there any other Rolex model better than the 5513 for me (this is my favorite)? So I figured I'd take a few cell phone pics and started to position my wrist to catch the light just right. As many times as I've driven into this airport over the years rushing to catch flights I guess I didn't pay attention enough to the little or in this case the really big things.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

Must....resist....new..Black Bay....aaaaargh!


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Ah, pondering the imponderables and patina... "Who are we and what is our purpose?" That set of questions has, over the span of my 50 years led me to now simply ask, "What's the happy hour special?" and, "Is there any outfit my Pepsi can't be worn with"? As I tell my children, sometimes I like to sit and think. Mostly, I just sit. Nice watch, by the way. Love the cream markers and the giant Rolex pop art!



everestx said:


> Will the current eggshell patina ever change and how long will it take? Will I be around when it does change? I guess I didn't pay attention enough to the little or in this case the really big things.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Still BLNR...


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Conference day, will be sporting the Milgauss.

Will stop by my favorite place(Cough...Rolex dealer..cough) before dinner tonight with the missus, hopefully will come back with something ceramic or even a chrono....;-)


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

smalls said:


> Sub today


Well played, sir, well played.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I am wearing my Black Bay today (as per usual!) but thought that I would let Batman have it for several seconds before I headed out the door.


----------



## somdej (Mar 22, 2008)

its hummer time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday evening and Friday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

just love the red-blue combo..


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

yegon said:


> Brisk walk in Whitby today. Warm enough gloveless, too cold coatless.


I really enjoyed Yorkshire, the moors, dales and seaside. Whitby is such a lovely place! Here is a photo I took during my visit to the town in the summer of 2000.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

somdej said:


> its hummer time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It says "The 13th Division" on the sticker. Are you with the JGSDF (Japan Ground Self-Defense Force)? That's cool!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

iam7head said:


> Conference day, will be sporting the Milgauss.
> 
> Will stop by my favorite place(Cough...Rolex dealer..cough) before dinner tonight with the missus, hopefully will come back with something ceramic or even a chrono....;-)


Daytona with ceramic bezel (116515, 116506) would be wonderful!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

smalls said:


> Sub today


LOL

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Home sick and sporting my vintage England shirt...

Amazing watches and amazing people here... Best forum, best thread Gents... Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello messieurs, last meeting and a well deserved weekend. 









Regards from Jakarta


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

not always Rolex or Tudor ;-)


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex, however some Speedy inspired nursing today.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Working from home today. Still with the PO. It was the only one running today and I didn't feel like setting up time.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Exploring autumn!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my Gold Sub, bumped into a couple of friends while kicking around town.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Casual Friday










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

jopex said:


> Working from home today. Still with the PO. It was the only one running today and I didn't feel like setting up time.


I'm not sure I've ever seen that dial / color configuration -- looks great!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> I'm not sure I've ever seen that dial / color configuration -- looks great!


Thanks! It's just a regular 2500 po with outside ar coating removed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oliver37 (Jan 4, 2015)

New strap


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Couldn't hold out any longer. Pepsi's back. Good Friday friends.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Strike a pose !


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

pods2434 said:


> love my polar


You understand you're not actually replying with a quote, so no one knows what you're talking about. Just looks like three word spam responses to get your post count up...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Friday afternoon watch watcher...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Casual Friday..


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

First Friday for my new Pelagos. It's stealing wrist time from my Skyfall AT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Tried this one on today too:









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Guess where???
> View attachment 5800394


Disney World?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wasn't sure what they meant by "costume" for tonight...

Fun Fridays in San Francisco... Cheers Gents


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Easy Saturday guys


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New watch 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

iam7head said:


> View attachment 5847762
> View attachment 5847770
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant, congratulations.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

iam7head said:


> View attachment 5847762
> View attachment 5847770
> 
> 
> ...


Great pick, my favourite sub.


----------



## tisoris (Apr 29, 2007)

:-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Halloween all, nothing here for that occasion.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

No watch in this post but enjoy......


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sunny skies here, enjoy the weekend guys!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Just joined the Submariner club 6 hours ago


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

double post


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Old one today.. 









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

smalls said:


> Sub today


Hahaha legend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

A little vintage Omega









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Halloween my friends!
I'm starting with my favorite watch of all times  on a Heuerville green classic strap. I'll switch to something more Halloweeny and orangy later 
Have a wonderful day!
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents & happy Halloween 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Luis6 said:


>





balzebub said:


> Old one today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Happy Halloween !

Wearing my favorite watch by far.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

No Rolex day..


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vlance said:


> Happy Halloween !
> 
> Wearing my favorite watch by far.


It's a beauty alright! Great photo too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

BLing said:


> No Rolex day..


Love it! This is a beautiful model!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

BLing said:


> No Rolex day..


Seeing your watch on leather inspired me to switch mine back to OEM alligator (or croc, can't remember which). 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Rugby World Cup Final










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Fine dining!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Vlance said:


> Happy Halloween !
> 
> Wearing my favorite watch by far.


It really is a nice watch.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Vlance said:


> Happy Halloween !
> 
> Wearing my favorite watch by far.


Wish this one fit me, long lugs on that one. Looks great

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

BLing said:


> No Rolex day..


A monster for Halloween!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Happy Halloween everyone.


Should we start the debate on here too? Is it Rolex > GS or GS> Rolex
Lol. No we shouldn't start it. Definitely not. Great watch. Now back to the regularly scheduled program.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Admiring my watch at work..


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

My 1995 Datejust , service last week


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol. Not my style to debate merits of one brand over another. I wear what catches my eye and makes me smile regardless of price point or brand loyalty.

Besides, we are far too cool to start that debate on Brisman's epic WRUW thread. 



darby11 said:


> Should we start the debate on here too? Is it Rolex > GS or GS> Rolex
> Lol. No we shouldn't start it. Definitely not. Great watch. Now back to the regularly scheduled program.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtmagic (Nov 16, 2014)

Tonight for Halloween.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

The GMT hand and hour marker.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gearing up for Halloween. I'll be wearing shorts because it's 82 degrees Fahrenheit at 5 pm here in San Diego!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Congratulations to NZ, the 2015 Rugby World Cup champion. I have friends in both countries, but had my money on the All Blacks. Wallabies are a respectable team. These two always produce exciting, entertaining and quality Rugby games.








2013 in Blue Mountain, Australia. Wearing a Chelsea jersey. 








2015 in Queenstown, New Zealand. 







Yes, I like going to high places!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD for pumpkin carving with my youngest, she's the only one that cares about it anymore.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Uncut scenes from Spectre... Happy Halloween Gents! )


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

everestx said:


> View attachment 5831890


Hope you'll need to pick someone up after dark - these are way nicer once lit .... very colorful. 
Saw your pics and immediately thought "IAH", checked your location and sure enough .....

Apologies for crashing the party; don't have a Rolex or Tudor to show. Wearing this today (and all of last week):








_Stowa FOLE 13/80_


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy Halloween!! 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sunday means SeaDweller


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep, i am now liking PAM with the OEM strap.. btw nice PAM..



JonS1967 said:


> Seeing your watch on leather inspired me to switch mine back to OEM alligator (or croc, can't remember which).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

alex79 said:


> Great pick, my favourite sub.


Thanks buddy, I am still on the fence on this one. I love the bracelet but still not too sure about the super case.

Maybe ill get a 5513 next 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Brilliant, congratulations.


Thanks Brisman









Here's my second and third sub, something magical about them that keeps me coming back.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The Dweller


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

May this Demigod unleash her bolt of lightning on the All Blacks b-).
Well played NZ, what a powerhouse |>.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


>


Haven't seen you for a while, mate. Great shot.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Wife, the Sub and I enjoying Federer vs. Nadal at the Swiss Indoors. Excuse the bad picture quality please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

^^nice!! The energy must be excellent in there ?

Speedy for me today:









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jossta (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

traf said:


> ^^nice!! The energy must be excellent in there ?
> 
> Speedy for me today:


Indeed, Federer has been magic so far!

And nice Speedy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

dawiz said:


> Indeed, Federer has been magic so far!
> 
> And nice Speedy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly, sir

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

edhchoe said:


> Admiring my watch at work..
> 
> View attachment 5854586


Thanks for the post. The more I see the North Flag, the more I'm drawn to it. That is one good looking watch!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Will be desk diving with the Aquanaut today.









My wife's rare attempt of taking a lume shot of her 16570 polar.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

sunday evening...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex today. Great Sunday evening and good week start and yes big congrats All Blacks 


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A great weekend at the vineyards of Livermore, CA... Still on 16570


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay 79220B.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, keep the spirit up on Monday ^^
This beauty on racing leather









Note how nice is the bezel ageing !


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Suit & tie again today, HAGW guys!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Explorer2 gents, have a great Monday!!!!!!! Not counting sentimentality (which would force me to pick my Speedy Pro) this is the one watch I'd keep if forced to choose. It's just as close to perfect as anything I've ever worn. Size, comfort, durability, looks, usefulness, quality, heritage..... It's really the total package.

PS- I also own the newer 216570 and there nothing about it I prefer over this one. If you've ever thought about getting one you really can't go wrong, the price is incredible for what you get (compared to other Rolexes, at least)


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Monday Blues


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Explorer2 gents, have a great Monday!!!!!!! Not counting sentimentality (which would force me to pick my Speedy Pro) this is the one watch I'd keep if forced to choose. It's just as close to perfect as anything I've ever worn. Size, comfort, durability, looks, usefulness, quality, heritage..... It's really the total package.
> 
> PS- I also own the newer 216570 and there nothing about it I prefer over this one. If you've ever thought about getting one you really can't go wrong, the price is incredible for what you get (compared to other Rolexes, at least)


are you referring to the 216570 or the 16570 in your PS? Or both? If to the latter, why do you prefer the 16570 over the former?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Have a great week!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noah Gauthier (Jul 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

BLing said:


> sunday evening...


Oh snap - love it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> Explorer2 gents, have a great Monday!!!!!!! Not counting sentimentality (which would force me to pick my Speedy Pro) this is the one watch I'd keep if forced to choose. It's just as close to perfect as anything I've ever worn. Size, comfort, durability, looks, usefulness, quality, heritage..... It's really the total package.
> 
> PS- I also own the newer 216570 and there nothing about it I prefer over this one. If you've ever thought about getting one you really can't go wrong, the price is incredible for what you get (compared to other Rolexes, at least)


Even the clasp? That would surprise me. I agree with everything else

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tudor-Sub


----------



## IMD90 (Nov 11, 2014)

Day-Date


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Becker said:


> are you referring to the 216570 or the 16570 in your PS? Or both? If to the latter, why do you prefer the 16570 over the former?


I guess I wasn't clear, just went back to re-read my post. I greatly prefer the older 16570, mostly because of the size, comfort, and perfect proportions.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

darby11 said:


> Even the clasp? That would surprise me. I agree with everything else
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No question that the older clasp is chintzier and lower quality, however with my punt wrists I find it more comfortable for all-day wear. It's lower profile and lighter on the wrist


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

First time I've ever worn a Sub on a strap


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Another unseasonably warm day here in New York City. I shouldn't have put away my polo shirts yet. Anyway, once again, it's the Pepsi to Shauffhausen Flieger Monday-Tuesday switch. I must say, I'm taken by the brown leather/steel look this month. Can I repurpose my Polar Explorer from wife's NATO over to a brown croc strap without incurring wrath? We shall see.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday everyone 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Wearing the 114060 again. I really need to get a phone with a better camera...

(You know you're a WIS when your primary motivation for buying a new phone is having a high-quality camera for wrist shots)


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

^^true story about the smartphone upgrade @3005









Speedy pusher fell off 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

16570 Tuesdays... Missing my BNLR, SD 4000 and Moonwatch (besides Planet Ocean 2500C and 2500D)  Good day Gents


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I thought I preferred the Polar but I'm liking the black. Red hand stands out more against the black dial. GMT complication is really useful. 
Now what to do about the SD....I can't keep both. Will think on it .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

GMT-Master II serves its purpose for business trip


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Absolutely... I cannot travel without one...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, going with the daytona again today. 
Just love this watch so much.
Under different exposition to light the dial changes completely. 
Now








Few days ago


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rolex later gents. Great Tuesday evening and Wednesday everyone 









Sky high

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Rolex later gents. Great Tuesday evening and Wednesday everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't got a chance to see a wrist shot with your new G mate.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Classic Submariner Lume


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Day 3 with this beauty..


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

cpl said:


> I thought I preferred the Polar but I'm liking the black. Red hand stands out more against the black dial. GMT complication is really useful.
> Now what to do about the SD....I can't keep both. Will think on it .
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm in the minority here, but I prefer the black dial as well. Looks great!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore the Pelagos at the office today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Got this piece less than a week ago...stealing all the wrist time

16014 Datejust white dial on Jubilee










Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Speedy yesterday and today too.


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

*Just relume this Sub, not perfect as I had pictured in mind, but definitely looks better.*


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

jopex said:


> Speedy yesterday and today too.


Looking smart there!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

At the office again...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Becker said:


> Looking smart there!


Thanks and right back at you too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

New phone = better quality pics!



















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sporting the OysterQuartz today


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> Sporting the OysterQuartz today


Love it! It's a quartz watch that actually ticks. A watch maker once opened the case back for me, and I was amazed by how "mechanical" the movement is, despite it's a quartz.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaa Gents, almost Friday ^^


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Rainy night here


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

IMD90 said:


> Day-Date
> View attachment 5880690


Looks fantastic


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> I thought I preferred the Polar but I'm liking the black. Red hand stands out more against the black dial. GMT complication is really useful.
> Now what to do about the SD....I can't keep both. Will think on it .
> 
> 
> ...


Black dial for me too


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

hun23 said:


> View attachment 5901786


Love these! May have to get one in the future 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

After a long hunt, I've found a new skx midsize for madame ^^


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

PO day today.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

BBB and Blue blazer seems like a great combination.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Trad outfit. Seems suited to the vintage justy. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to subc...


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Too warm today my friends. November, New York, 70's?! I put on something lighter and switched up the watch of course.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Just love them Exp 2 polars


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Open 6 day.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Stuck in traffic, making some snaps


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Here comes the weekend


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Friday Schaffhausen...








Switch to evening YM...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday everyone










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## PsychoKandy (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Back with my 16220 on leather strap..


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos with Doug after an intense week, glad it's over. I hope everyone has a great and relaxing weekend.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

All beautiful watches and snaps

Great week end Gents  


Spunwell said:


> Pelagos with Doug after an intense week, glad it's over. I hope everyone has a great and relaxing weekend.





LorenzoG said:


>





powboyz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





EA-Sport said:


> Back with my 16220 on leather strap..





JonS1967 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Luiz1978 said:


>





NewDorpNY said:


> View attachment 5917842





PsychoKandy said:


> View attachment 5917530





Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great Friday everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Will3020 said:


>





Brisman said:


> Here comes the weekend





cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## eskimoandrei (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Still got the sticker on !


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

batman day..


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

This watch belongs to a friend, but I think it looks better on my wrist.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> This watch belongs to a friend, but I think it looks better on my wrist.


It does look good, fat lady?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Taking this one out tonight, rarely worn it's a nice change from the Subby.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Gym watch this am
















Switch to sub at son's swim meet


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Never been a big wine person but I was convinced to do some wine tasting last night.


----------



## IMD90 (Nov 11, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>




So cool this blue Lume!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Blnr today









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Luckiest kid on Earth... Don't miss the video gents




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153872439832240



Missing my Omegas as I'm not carrying any on my business trip... Posting an old shot of my Moonwatch... HAGW


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Haven't worn the "Freccione" for a while so going with it today on a Bas & Lokes strap.

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Checked in for the night before my 7 day cruise at Western Caribbean!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Been rocking this guy all weekend in Florida for a wedding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Luckiest kid on Earth... Don't miss the video gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky him, I would be his dad I think I'd borrow the SM time to time


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

14060 vs 114060


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great Sunday Gents - quite enjoying the combo with madame.









Soon Moto GP !

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

no date required on Sundays


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

iam7head said:


> 14060 vs 114060


That are some quality pics, looks great! Made me wanna wear my Sub


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Explorer again


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GUYGOLFER said:


> Still got the sticker on !


This one initially left me cold then I tried it on at the AD last month and wow! I was impressed. 
Lots of attention to details and must be worn to be fully appreciated. 
Love it. Nice pic too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLing said:


> batman day..


This watch is myMcDreamy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

16700 on blue Bulang & Sons strap for a change

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Early flight, very early :/


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

BLNR! Can't get enough of this thing!!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

BLNR for mood-booster..


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

with my buddy


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still Exploring.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)

jopex said:


>


Clean and simple ! I like it


----------



## Tosaphon.C (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day of rain and it's cold too...
Need a 500m diver to tackle those rain drops ;-)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

jopex said:


>


That is a cool piece


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Cold and rainy day in the Adirondacks, hunting. Perfect for the Pepsi. Back to work in NYC. Perfect still!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Tosaphon.C said:


> Clean and simple ! I like it





Becker said:


> That is a cool piece


Thank you, gents. I like the simplicity and the smaller size of this prince date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

My BB:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina on choco canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Relaxing Monday evening and great Tuesday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

SMP 2551.80


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Sub on leather for formal dinner on carnival cruise.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


>


This is a great shot! I love the depth in the hour markers.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mesaboogie18 said:


> SMP 2551.80
> View attachment 5955362


That patina tho! 

I thought superluminova wasn't supposed to yellow...

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

traf said:


> That patina tho!
> 
> I thought superluminova wasn't supposed to yellow...
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


The patina and faded bezel insert were what sold me on my SMP. From what I've read, Omega used tritium dials up until 1997. My Seamaster is a '95, so I believe the indices are tritium. They barely glow in the dark now, but that custard yellow patina is beautiful.

One more pic for a better look at the patina goodness


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mesaboogie18 said:


> The patina and faded bezel insert were what sold me on my SMP. From what I've read, Omega used tritium dials up until 1997. My Seamaster is a '95, so I believe the indices are tritium. They barely glow in the dark now, but that custard yellow patina is beautiful.


I think all tritium dials were marked T Swiss made T to denote the radioactivity present on the dial??

Regardless well all see what the modern lume does in a few years

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Speedy for Tuesday. Have a great day!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Explorer II today.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Explorer II today.


Every time I see this specific model, it hurts  
Love this watch so bad !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Coming back from Balikpapan with a flu, go figure this out knowing the temperature is 35 degree Celsius here. 
Gmt here


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday for me too









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Tuesday starts with the blue Tudor sub on a green Heuerville classic leather strap.

Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Black Bay Blue for this rainy day in NYC


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Still Exploring.


Amazing shot of an incredible watch!! Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

traf said:


> Speedy Tuesday for me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me three!









I decided to make a little strap change.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Timester said:


>


As far as Explorer II is concerned, I always prefer 16570 over 216570, white over black, and bracelet over rubber strap. But for some reason that I don't know, this picture makes the black 216570 on rubber strap (which are all my less favorable options) a perfect looking watch! Fantastic!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Luis6 said:


> As far as Explorer II is concerned, I always prefer 16570 over 216570, white over black, and bracelet over rubber strap. But for some reason that I don't know, this picture makes the black 216570 on rubber strap (which are all my less favorable options) a perfect looking watch! Fantastic!


|> Thanks! The 216570 Black is the MANLY Explorer! :-d


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> As far as Explorer II is concerned, I always prefer 16570 over 216570, white over black, and bracelet over rubber strap. But for some reason that I don't know, this picture makes the black 216570 on rubber strap (which are all my less favorable options) a perfect looking watch! Fantastic!


I share your opinion, on rubber this explorer is a cracker.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SD16600 looks sharp and comfortable besides its thickness..


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

BLing said:


> SD16600 looks sharp and comfortable besides its thickness..












Nice shirt, oh and watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Fantastic 70's Seamaster there, love it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

midway with the AP


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Let's bring warm tones







on racing leather ^^


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I seem to be missing something










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Something hidden behind the minute hand? 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

SMPc today.


----------



## dee.zed (Mar 29, 2013)

This


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Day off today gents  Sorry no Rolex.

















Great Wednesday everyone

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Day off today gents  Sorry no Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is much appealing


----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)

This one today


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh man, I am really struggling with this. My uncle is selling his seadweller for a hulk. I am trying very hard not to flip my 14060 for this.

What's worst is that it is sitting in my living room right now next my my 114060 and 14060.

Oh and I should be hearing from my boutique sales for my black bezel blackbay soon.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Getting an oil change for my car! Who else but the BLNR on the wrist?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

^^me too









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

the fading of the red color portion adds character to the watch..


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

16570 tonight... Off to The View, Downtown SFO to do the stress over cocktails... (Lost in San Francsico!!!)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iam7head said:


> View attachment 5969450
> 
> 
> Oh man, I am really struggling with this. My uncle is selling his seadweller for a hulk. I am trying very hard not to flip my 14060 for this.
> ...


Sea dweller over SubC any day 
But you have the sub so I'd say stay Way and go for something more different like a explorer II 16570 or GMT. BLNR maybe ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Day off today gents  Sorry no Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hot. And great pic too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Performance and Cocktails...


----------



## melli255 (Sep 10, 2015)

Good question! My brand new SD4K!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yellowwww ' Guys

Week going bad, one of those week... 
Luckily This to cheer me up









Might need some cocktails like Sri


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

[=CONFIG]5978602[/ATTACH]


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sri said:


> 16570 tonight... Off to The View, Downtown SFO to do the stress over cocktails... (Lost in San Francsico!!!)
> 
> View attachment 5976802


Thats a sharp looking rolex with the suit.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sea dweller over SubC any day
> But you have the sub so I'd say stay Way and go for something more different like a explorer II 16570 or GMT. BLNR maybe ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Oh man, thats a tough one. I have to make a decision by friday or it will be sold :/

Polar explorer ii would be a great choice, i love the older five digit model.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## ghibli (Aug 5, 2012)

iam7head said:


> Oh man, thats a tough one. I have to make a decision by friday or it will be sold :/
> 
> Polar explorer ii would be a great choice, i love the older five digit model.
> 
> Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


I have a special place in my heart for the polar explorer ii it being my first Rolex. Sadly, it's not very popular in the secondhand market. This also means that you can get one second for very very good price! I know I can get 90-95% condition with paper/box for around $5000 USD in Thailand with USD currently being so strong in many part of the world


----------



## ghibli (Aug 5, 2012)

My Rolex GMT BLNR on the newly acquired special edition #straps4acure (very worthy cause BTW) NATO from Crown & Buckle. I love how the blue color change in different light with this being almost purple in hue

Find out more about #straps4acure in my blog (100% proceed goes to breast cancer research).

#straps4acure by Crown & Buckle - Blakbook


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


> This one is much appealing





Jeep99dad said:


> That hot. And great pic too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you Alex & Brice 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Strap change today








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Black Bay Blue for today!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New _bleu_ strap for BBB.
Buckle from Frasermade, Scotland


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally week end









Back on Isofrane


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

This diver again. Great Friday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Vintage Friday


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

My Rolex didn't make it out of the watch box today.

Memovox Friday!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jopex said:


> Vintage Friday





qtip.416 said:


> My Rolex didn't make it out of the watch box today.
> 
> Memovox Friday!


Tasteful 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Finally able to take some satisfactory wrist shots with the new smart phone!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> My Rolex didn't make it out of the watch box today.
> 
> Memovox Friday!


Wow, loving it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

PEACE for Paris and the World.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Tudor BBB


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

traf said:


> Tasteful
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk





darby11 said:


> Wow, loving it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, guys. Love this piece so far.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great weekend Gents, sad about all the terrible events yesterday.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Explorer today, & somebody else was out exploring our garden. Nice to see a Blue Tongue Lizard has a home in our garden.


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Explorer today, & somebody else was out exploring our garden. Nice to see a Blue Tongue Lizard has a home in our garden.


Ok that's just seriously cool.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Explorer today, & somebody else was out exploring our garden. Nice to see a Blue Tongue Lizard has a home in our garden.


You're lucky. We have a tiger snake holed up in our front yard at the moment. Not going in to photograph it though.


----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

I used to have a Bluey as a pet! They're beautiful animals. They're very docile once it gets to know you too.


Brisman said:


> Explorer today, & somebody else was out exploring our garden. Nice to see a Blue Tongue Lizard has a home in our garden.


----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow. There's not much else to say, other than wow.


Luis6 said:


> PEACE for Paris and the World.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Explorer 1 again


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

Snowflake


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Piano shopping 










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## timehasbeenkind (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice, this one's on my wish list.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Dude, you get all the latest toys! Very nice....the Oris65 is in my short list too.


darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Price is right, fellas









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller today for a quiet day at home with the kids


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


>


That shot tho 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono for the evening


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)

This guy


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing my Explorer 1655 again and caught up with a friend, gorgeous Sea Dweller 1665.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

2 days in a row with 2 generations of GMT-Master II


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

jopex said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is such an amazing piece


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Price is right, fellas


how 'bout the strap? And the lume?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Starting today, something else to follow. Still reeling from the attacks in France, pray for France.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Becker said:


> This is such an amazing piece


Thank you sir. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Becker said:


> how 'bout the strap? And the lume?


Here you go. Strap very comfy. It tapers thin and only has one keeper. I got some tail because I have small wrist. That would be minor complaint. Bezel has some play in it but I suppose ok for the price point. I'm very pleased for a water type beater.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hope you guys don't mind patina:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Haven't been eying on anything for few months, hope it last


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Haven't been eying on anything for few months, hope it last 









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Reflection


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

PO for Monday.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Reflection


Nice trick


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Nice trick


Quite fun. Perhaps we can all try a reflection shot of different watches.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going with the blue Tudor sub on an old worn out Green Drew canvas and my Barbour Bedale classic for a cold morning.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pborrica (Jun 28, 2015)

Morning everyone!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Blnr Monday










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Eterna for Monday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Adam91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Vintage Oyster Prince (Circa mid 80s) on leather:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Explorer today and for Luis6 my poor attempt at a reflection shot.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Explorer today and for Luis6 my poor attempt at a reflection shot.


No, it's not poor at all! It's fantastic! We don't know what to expect from a reflection, and that's why it's so fun.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Now that trial is over, it's back to our regularly scheduled programming 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

BLNR with some matching leather bracelets I just got today!!


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

biokeys87 said:


> BLNR with some matching leather bracelets I just got today!!


Nice, you managed to get another blnr in the end! ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice shots guy. Had a DATEJUST kind of day.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub again but on the WWII leather I had on the Nezumi last night. I like this combo too. 
Day started with major system issues so hope it'll get better 

Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

As usual, IWC Tuesday.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using Tapatalk


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

Snowflake on the ferry


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

16570 still... Good day gents...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


>


Sharp and smashing there... Love those tweeds... Cheers


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Doing some saturation[desk]diving today... :-d


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

hun23 said:


> View attachment 6033585


That 45mm Blancpain Fifty-Fathoms looks great on your wrist! My skinny wrist can only envy.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

AdironDoc said:


> As usual, IWC Tuesday.
> View attachment 6034657
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using Tapatalk


Same day of the week as me, but we may have some time travel in respect of the date


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

BLNR... what else? LOL. Can't keep this beauty off the wrist!


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Master Co-Axial


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday evening and Wednesday gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> 16570 still... Good day gents...


Very nice Sri 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## leetse2 (Dec 7, 2011)

biokeys87 said:


> BLNR... what else? LOL. Can't keep this beauty off the wrist!


 I can understand why. Great watch!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Panerai today..


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pics from my weekend in the SFO bay area.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Submariner Ceramic (114060).


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dweller


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Had a great week, seeing lots of different watches.

Hope you guys have been enjoying the pics of the others too.

Wearing my Explorer.

Fantastic 1675 in the first pic, then a gorgeous Seadweller 1665 with my two.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sharp and smashing there... Love those tweeds... Cheers


Thanks mate! Cheers!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Seminar today, so happy wearing the daytona









Saw at least 4 gmt2c LN, 3 BLNR, 3 Deepsea + one black ( special edition? ), 2 TT gmt, and numerous DJ & subs


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

hornsup84 said:


> Same day of the week as me, but we may have some time travel in respect of the date


No wonder my staff was upset. I paid them a day late!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good day Gents... Cheers


----------



## Gregc (Feb 9, 2015)

1st Day wearing it~
Loving this watch!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Good day Gents... Cheers
> 
> View attachment 6047138


looking Sharp as always !


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Craig yesterday...
...Connery today ;-)


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Vintage JLC a rare 2285 ss. Plus great timing for a 50 year old manual wind

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pub switch... Cannot have enough of vintage submariner 79190...

Cheers


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

On metal for Thursday.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Loving the Sea-Dweller 16600


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Gregc said:


> 1st Day wearing it~
> Loving this watch!


Congratulations, looks great!


----------



## reddahaydn (Feb 2, 2014)

Old 1601, new strap


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still showing nice bevels on the case 40 years on.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry guys no Rolex today!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Still showing nice bevels on the case 40 years on.


That thing is just in such great shape for its age. Severe jealousy every time I see it, but keep posting!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6054522


I can see a certain grand co-ordination there.... Or am I just unduly mad? )


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Still showing nice bevels on the case 40 years on.


Mind blowing stuff...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharp, slick, smashing....


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice bracelet! ;-)


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Usual. 








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Man Always (Feb 23, 2015)

Tudor Heritage Monte Carlo Chronograph 70330B


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you sir Sri! Dumb-luck on my part and yes, you're mad, crazy cool! ;-)


Sri said:


> I can see a certain grand co-ordination there.... Or am I just unduly mad? )


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking great bud


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Stinking hot day in Sydney



















That's in Celsius not Fahrenheit!

Ok here's the Fahrenheit reading for the Americans










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Day off today  Rolex later


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So nice 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

hornsup84 said:


> That thing is just in such great shape for its age. Severe jealousy every time I see it, but keep posting!


Thanks mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Mind blowing stuff...


Thanks


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

pepsi day..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

TGIF. Swapped early morning gym for work all week.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Ah, I'm expecting new incoming!


----------



## mtgjr (May 31, 2012)

Newly acquired, thanks to Alfred (FNFZ4)......


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tudor 7016-0 today HAGWE!

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

SubC


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

My GMT 16700


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

GMT blnr today










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWJBD (Nov 7, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Enjoy the weekend.


Man, that thing is in amazing condition. Wear it well, its beautiful.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's been 2 months in SFO... Very happy to be flying back home tonight... 

79190 still... Nothing like vintage Submariners

Good day Gents...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That "I'm so happy going home" switch 

Charm, character, charisma


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Not in court today, so I am rocking denim, Alden chromexcel captoe boots from Leather Soul Hawaii, and my Sea-Dweller 16600 for a very casual Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

With my Tudor at sushi place for lunch


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

delete. inappropriate post.

pardon me, sir.


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

I guess this one counts even though I took it yesterday! LOL. The BLNR and Batman!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtgjr said:


> Newly acquired, thanks to Alfred (FNFZ4)......


Fantastic, congrats.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

peatnick said:


> Tudor 7016-0 today HAGWE!
> 
> "I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


Cracker!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

WWJBD said:


> Man, that thing is in amazing condition. Wear it well, its beautiful.


Thanks


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

patton250 said:


>


New arrival?

Looking good


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

If only........


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Accidental double post.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back to Blighty... What a feeling!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> If only........


I would pay at least twice that for any of those models...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switched to the root beer on horween shell cordovan NATO earlier (without snapping a pic), but completing the evening with Hulk.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I would pay at least twice that for any of those models...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Mick,

Thinking about a Root Beer, what do you think?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Hey Mick,
> 
> Thinking about a Root Beer, what do you think?


I think you've been on a roll, my man, and I wish to enable this trend!

However, the root beer is a weird animal. I go through love phases, followed by long periods of neglect, followed by, "I cannot believe I was considering selling this!" For me, it elicits some highs and lows, unlike my SDs and subs, where I am steadily content with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Started today with steel.








Changed to rubber.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I think you've been on a roll, my man, and I wish to enable this trend!
> 
> However, the root beer is a weird animal. I go through love phases, followed by long periods of neglect, followed by, "I cannot believe I was considering selling this!" For me, it elicits some highs and lows, unlike my SDs and subs, where I am steadily content with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, I'll give it some thought. Nothing happening until next year now.


----------



## law138 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## law138 (Jan 16, 2014)

double post


----------



## cuhrioso (Jun 19, 2012)

New Pelagos with in house movement


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cuhrioso said:


> New Pelagos with in house movement
> View attachment 6073786


Looks great


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I think you've been on a roll, my man, and I wish to enable this trend!
> 
> However, the root beer is a weird animal. I go through love phases, followed by long periods of neglect, followed by, "I cannot believe I was considering selling this!" For me, it elicits some highs and lows, unlike my SDs and subs, where I am steadily content with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mick, I'm thinking this might get me excited. Ceramic Root Beer!
Is that YG or Rose?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

patton250 said:


>


Congrats


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cuhrioso said:


> New Pelagos with in house movement
> View attachment 6073786


First 5 liner black face in this Sub-Forum


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> View attachment 6074010


Very nice pic.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Put a white ostrich band on the Polar so the better half could have some fun today too. I didn't much care for the reddish brown strap I had tried on it. A seasonably cool, sunny Saturday in New York. Good day gents!


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another gmt here, lume shot before sleeping.


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

On the Desert Dweller Zulu with Bronze hardware....


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AdironDoc said:


> Put a white ostrich band on the Polar so the better half could have some fun today too. I didn't much care for the reddish brown strap I had tried on it. A seasonably cool, sunny Saturday in New York. Good day gents!
> View attachment 6075834
> 
> View attachment 6076018


Nice watches & AEs, I'm wearing my long branch boots today as well.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Darby, I was stuck on what to wear today.


----------



## dogboltt (Oct 3, 2006)

Just this little thing...








Lovely


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Thanks Darby, I was stuck on what to wear today.
> 
> View attachment 6078538


Lookin good. I'll try camo for summer. Love the straight ends in the brac

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT today. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up some games tonight gents.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

dogboltt said:


> Just this little thing...
> View attachment 6079442
> 
> 
> Lovely


Wowowoowwow ?

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Dedhed said:


> Expii'n up some games tonight gents.
> View attachment 6080650


Great alignment!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


Fantastic photography!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Fantastic photography!


Thanks!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Imported from Britain.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Imported from Britain.


I love Boddingtons! Wish I had one now. Yummy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRepsol (Nov 17, 2009)

HIs and hers

GMT and Submariner


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Saturday evening and relaxing weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JRepsol said:


> HIs and hers
> 
> GMT and Submariner
> 
> View attachment 6081930


Awesome  Great pair 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day.


Fine shot 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


Amazing... good for you my friend!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Panatime said:


> On the Desert Dweller Zulu with Bronze hardware....


I'm liking the Root Beer more and more, I think it will be my next watch.

Nice one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

dogboltt said:


> Just this little thing...
> View attachment 6079442
> 
> 
> Lovely


Well, I'm lost for words, a rare and fantastic watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

chriscentro said:


>


Excellent photo.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

batman1345 said:


> Amazing... good for you my friend!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Excellent photo.


Thanks!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710, Pepsi


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

some bokeh balls


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> View attachment 6084218
> View attachment 6084226


Fantastic Pepsi :-!. Is that a 1675 or 16750?


----------



## Greg35 (Jul 5, 2015)

This is my recent purchase. my first rolex and it is a vintage one.. it is a 1964 ref 1003. love it...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

cpl said:


> Fantastic Pepsi :-!. Is that a 1675 or 16750?


Thanks! That's a 1675 GMT.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

At my stay in Hollywood last week I was thrilled to meet Naomie Harris in my hotel, the very Miss Moneypenny... She was so down to earth and cool...

Thought I'd share here as how strongly we connect with all things fine watches and Bond.

Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> some bokeh balls


Amazing shot mate...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Greg35 said:


> View attachment 6085514
> This is my recent purchase. my first rolex and it is a vintage one.. it is a 1964 ref 1003. love it...


Simply oozing class...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great watch Darby! Have you ever put the bracelet from your Ranger on it. I really like the BB with the straight link bracelet.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

I need too. Thinking straight on BBN and camo on ranger for spring/summer. That's the plan


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

My kind wife is lending me her go kart. To have some fun on the mountain.


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Sri said:


> Amazing shot mate...


Thanks!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fine shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Than you very muh


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

4 share  Great Sunday evening and a good week start gents

















Weather in HK so beautiful at the moment

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> At my stay in Hollywood last week I was thrilled to meet Naomie Harris in my hotel, the very Miss Moneypenny... She was so down to earth and cool...
> 
> Thought I'd share here as how strongly we connect with all things fine watches and Bond.
> 
> ...


How cool Sri  Massive thanks for posting. Awesome shot!

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> some bokeh balls


1st class shot  Wow

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Really starting to love the BB red.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Have a great week ahead..


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Back to blue to start the week off. Great day gents.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> 1st class shot  Wow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Spectre, no Omega for me. Movie was too long-drawn


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

BBBurgundy today.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi guys, let me introduce my just bought new beater watch: ORIS Divers Sixty-Five. Sold my Seiko, Orient and SevenFriday to fund this. 40mm perfect size, 100m water resistance, great retro style, very comfortable rubber strap, domed sapphire crystal, unidirectional bezel, date window and screw down crown. All these at USD1320 brand new. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Must be ballin' if your beater is a $1350 watch. .

Love the Oris 65.



Luis6 said:


> Hi guys, let me introduce my just bought new beater watch: ORIS Divers Sixty-Five. Sold my Seiko, Orient and SevenFriday to fund this. 40mm perfect size, 100m water resistance, great retro style, very comfortable rubber strap, domed sapphire crystal, unidirectional bezel, date window and screw down crown. All these at USD1320 brand new. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Vintage............ Got the NATO Strap Co Black Ops II NATO going on Spectre Style.... :-D


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Have a good one gents.


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

My old 58 DJ went from rarely worn relic to a staple of my wardrobe. Just seems to go well with most colors and outfits. Swapping out the old shiny black croc band for casual brown leather made all the difference. Have a great week gents. Remember, Monday sets the pace.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

On a family vacation in Oregon. First time I've had a warm jacket on in ages. Cheers!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

this would have been perfect for St Patrick's day or x'mas lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George Costanza (Nov 10, 2015)

Wearing my Oyster Perpetual on my left wrist again because my hand finally healed enough for me to wear a watch on it and it feels very nice to not have to wear it on my right wrist anymore


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> I love Boddingtons! Wish I had one now. Yummy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers Jon |>


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow, I like this more than the Explorer I (and Milgauss I think) !


George Costanza said:


> Wearing my Oyster Perpetual on my left wrist again because my hand finally healed enough for me to wear a watch on it and it feels very nice to not have to wear it on my right wrist anymore


----------



## adeath (Nov 8, 2013)

Just took delivery of this Tudor 7019/4. Threw is on my 78360 Submariner bracelet to see how it looked. Looks like I'm going to have track down a period correct bracelet and end links. Damn.


----------



## z168 (Nov 4, 2015)

Argh - cant post pics. 

Wearing the Air King today. It dire need of polishing and cleaning but been working without issues since its acquisition in the '70s


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy today after some pusher surgery ! 


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay, on recently-acquired Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Amidst high security off to Lyon, France... Good day Gents... 2500D still


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaaa







shiny mood :-!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to Sea Dweller..


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tudor Sub


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sub today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another beautiful but below freezing day in CLT. Had to pull the jacket back out from the winter closet  I am starting the day with the Tudor blue sub on WWII Belgian rifle sling leather. 
Have a great day. 
B

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtgjr (May 31, 2012)

14060M on Phoenix Nato


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Might have to tap into the watch fund today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

everestx said:


> Might have to tap into the watch fund today


For that maxi 5513, yes please!!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

traf said:


> For that maxi 5513, yes please!!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


The 5513 is my daily wear and I sometimes wonder do I need anything else.


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

No BLNR today as it needs some rest. LOL. Wearing my newest arrival: Hamilton Pilot Day Date aka the Interstellar watch! I put it on a Hirsch leather strap as I prefer that look. Cheers!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday evening and Wednesday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Beater SMP


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

one of the most modern and sharp looking dive watch..


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Love the distressed leather band on your sub. Works well with the watch and the watch, in turn, works well with the classic waxed cotton coat, sweater and brown bluchers.



Jeep99dad said:


> Another beautiful but below freezing day in CLT. Had to pull the jacket back out from the winter closet  I am starting the day with the Tudor blue sub on WWII Belgian rifle sling leather.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


----------



## George Costanza (Nov 10, 2015)

dantan said:


> Tudor Heritage Black Bay, on recently-acquired Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet.


That looks stunning! I absolutely love straight endlinks and this watch fits it so nicely. I saw it on the Only Watch BB but it didn't even cross my mind that you could by an aftermarket bracelet for the normal model


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks! It works great.



George Costanza said:


> That looks stunning! I absolutely love straight endlinks and this watch fits it so nicely. I saw it on the Only Watch BB but it didn't even cross my mind that you could by an aftermarket bracelet for the normal model


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Rebel Rouser (Mar 12, 2015)

..... my little beauty


----------



## dee.zed (Mar 29, 2013)

This one.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

SD


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

This to work, hoping early dismissal










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Started out the day with root beer, then switched to this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Let's add another variant of the splendid gmt master line


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> On a family vacation in Oregon. First time I've had a warm jacket on in ages. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sharp man!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

dogboltt said:


> Just this little thing...
> View attachment 6079442
> 
> 
> Lovely


OMG!! What a dial. Phenomenal.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


>


Very special :-D


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Still this


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Very special :-D


Agreed, it is such a nice piece!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Becker said:


> Still this


Thank you for your kind words, Becker! You're looking pretty sharp there yourself!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exclusivewatches (Jan 24, 2015)

Todays watchgame where my rolex meet BMW









Have a great wednesday!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

darby11 said:


> This to work, hoping early dismissal
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Closed the the office at 3:00. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

An unplanned break in pretty Lyon, France

Dining at Le Sud wearing my iconic 2500D

P.s. Also accompanied by SD4000 on this trip....


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> An unplanned break in pretty Lyon, France
> 
> Dining at Le Sud wearing my iconic 2500D
> 
> ...


Looking good. Wore my 2500 PO earlier this week. Gotta love the arrow hands, crystal of the PO. Great piece.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Second switch of the day, this time to SS Daytona. Testing the Burley Oak Secret Sauce double IPA for quality...if any of you guys are close enough to Maryland to get their products, I recommend them. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to our American friends 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## dee.zed (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Afternoon sunlight. Enjoy this ORIS Divers 65 very much.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving, dressing up










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Happy thanksgiving, dressing up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Elegant!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

midnight blue


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

So I swapped to the SD for thanksgiving dinner...and my father-in-law to he's buddy was there. He complimented my sea-dweller, and I checked his wrist.

He's been wearing this beauty since he bought it - for $500 in 1983, off a sailor, he said - as his daily wearer. Unfortunately, when he sent it to RSC for service two years ago, they swapped out his ghost bezel for a new one. The crystal's a little banged up, but I was happy to see a DRSD in the wild for the first time!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


Beauty snowflake. I'm about 99% certain I've seen this and others you own in some recent vids.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Vlance said:


> Beauty snowflake. I'm about 99% certain I've seen this and others you own in some recent vids.


Well spotted


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Well spotted


Killer collection man. Love it.
Maybe a double red or 5513 in the future?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Happy thanksgiving, dressing up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top league :-!! 


MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those daytona... Looks Great on your wrist  


Becker said:


>


Looking sharp Becker ! 


hun23 said:


> View attachment 6132058


Sexy shot 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Enjoy the weekend.


If you are tired of this please let me know 

Lugs seem to be less bulky than I remembered when matched to Everest


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Vlance said:


> Killer collection man. Love it.
> Maybe a double red or 5513 in the future?


Thanks mate. 

At this stage, maybe one of these next year, but things change.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tgif ^^


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Reverso for this fine Friday gents.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme class! Very very nice.



darby11 said:


> Happy thanksgiving, dressing up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Milgauss

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving..


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

The Pelagos...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Have a good Friday all


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy on new bulang strap!


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


>


Perfection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
TGIF

Off to work and staying away from the shopping craziness. 
Pam 005 on Horween black Kodiak leather.

Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great happy weekend everyone 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Seems you have all the colours DSD ^^

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Seems you have all the colours DSD ^^
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


Yes indeed Alex  This one is the Titanium Lightning Yellow Frogman GWFT -1030E-9 with 333 pics worldwide. Mine is number 204 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So happy to be home... Lyon was amazing... Now off to my fav pubs in London... 116600 tonight... Missed this gem a lot...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Bracelet off...









The devil is in the detail?! )


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Newly acquired. It's Smurf day!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Loving the combo... One more please...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

JoeKing said:


> Newly acquired. It's Smurf day!


Bravo :-!! 
That's a special sub you have


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sri said:


> So happy to be home... Lyon was amazing... Now off to my fav pubs in London... 116600 tonight... Missed this gem a lot...
> 
> View attachment 6139978


Lovely Tudor pin


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

have a great week end chaps ^^


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

iam7head said:


> Lovely Tudor pin


Thanks Sir... HAGW


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

feeling for pepsi today..


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Grand horological theme for Xmas lights on Regent Street, London... HAGW Gents


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Late for lunch. Have a great day guy!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This through the weekend. Winter is here to stay now.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub on blue Everest for Xmas shopping with the girls. 
Blue day here 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice combo there...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> Grand horological theme for Xmas lights on Regent Street, London... HAGW Gents
> 
> View attachment 6149586


Very cool, unique display. Is it sponsored?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Indeed... I do not know I'm afraid... Equally intrigued!


----------



## Exclusivewatches (Jan 24, 2015)

Paid a visit to my favorite store Louis Vuitton along with my favorite grail


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I like that my pic is on the front of this thread in Tapatalk. 
Do others see it as well?










Actually a few of my pics have made it onto the front of other threads 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

hun23 said:


> View attachment 6148418


Personally I think this AP Diver looks better on bracelet than on rubber strap, and it's awesome on your wrist!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm in love with that domed sapphire crystal!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

JoeKing said:


> Newly acquired. It's Smurf day!


Fantastic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor blue sub on blue Everest for Xmas shopping with the girls.
> Blue day here
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


Beautiful, I'm finding these Tudor Subs are becoming very sought after now, pushing the price up quickly in the last few months.

No wonder, they are great looking watches.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Enjoying my Sub this Sunday, have a good one.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expiin' up sunset and games tonight, gents.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Gents, need some feedback please... What do you think of 116600 on leather? Although it looks nice in co-ordination with shoes, belts, tweeds and chinos I am not sure it's able to pull off that 100% effect it does nicely on bracelet... 
Appreciate any comments... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Gents, need some feedback please... What do you think of 116600 on leather? Although it looks nice in co-ordination with shoes, belts, tweeds and chinos I am not sure it's able to pull off that 100% effect it does nicely on bracelet...
> Appreciate any comments... Cheers
> 
> View attachment 6152538
> ...


I love that watch (obviously, since I am a fellow owner) and I really admire that strap. For me, it's not that it doesn't work, but more that on the bracelet, the Sea-Dweller is perfection! Personally, I swap my divers to straps or natos on occasion, but always switch them back to bracelet quickly.

Rocking my 16600 on oyster bracelet as we speak.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks very much indeed... Totally agree with your comments... I really like this strap owing to its quality and that lovely Rolex crown pin buckle too... 

Your 16600 is pure class there... Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cpl said:


> I like that my pic is on the front of this thread in Tapatalk.
> Do others see it as well?
> 
> 
> ...


You're special 

I see it too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Enjoying my Sub this Sunday, have a good one.


It's just perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Finally back to the 2nd home after a long road trip. Sporting the luminor on rubber for a casual day

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks very much indeed... Totally agree with your comments... I really like this strap owing to its quality and that lovely Rolex crown pin buckle too...
> 
> Your 16600 is pure class there... Cheers


Like Mick and you, I favor that strap in particular as well. I'm actually a bit surprised the SD4k looks that good on a strap. While I appreciate the diver/leather combo on older Sub models (Rolex and Tudor), I thought the SD4k's ceramic and extra case height might detract from the look, but it doesn't in your pictures IMO. That being said, not sure I'll be taking my SD4k off the bracelet any time soon -- that would require it coming off my wrist!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Gents, need some feedback please... What do you think of 116600 on leather? Although it looks nice in co-ordination with shoes, belts, tweeds and chinos I am not sure it's able to pull off that 100% effect it does nicely on bracelet...
> Appreciate any comments... Cheers


Try a black strap. For the last year I've been wearing my 16600 on padded black leather strap with white contrasting stitch. I think it looks great. Only recently switched back to the bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

cpl said:


> Try a black strap. For the last year I've been wearing my 16600 on padded black leather strap with white contrasting stitch. I think it looks great. Only recently switched back to the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strap looks great...is it a Hirsch? Their liberty strap works great with 16600. I have it in brown and was thinking black needs to be next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legaser (May 4, 2013)

Crappy pic of the watch but the background is magnific
Love my Tudor BB


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sri said:


> Gents, need some feedback please... What do you think of 116600 on leather? Although it looks nice in co-ordination with shoes, belts, tweeds and chinos I am not sure it's able to pull off that 100% effect it does nicely on bracelet...
> Appreciate any comments... Cheers
> 
> View attachment 6152578


Looks really good. I typically am not a fan of modern Rolex on vintage leather. Maybe it's time to rethink that. The white cord on that strap really pops with that white shirt. Is that from Bulang & Son s?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Alright guys I've finally made it myself








It's so much better like this , really no regrets ^^ 
45 min to do it nicely ( bracelet off )

Have a great Sunday chaps !


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

I wore the North Flag today and decided to give it a bath in the evening.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> That strap looks great...is it a Hirsch? Their liberty strap works great with 16600. I have it in brown and was thinking black needs to be next.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Hirsch Heavy Calf. High quality strap. Also looks great on Speedy Pro 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Looks really good. I typically am not a fan of modern Rolex on vintage leather. Maybe it's time to rethink that. The white cord on that strap really pops with that white shirt. Is that from Bulang & Son s?


Thanks for your comments... Bought this on eBay from Swiss-Time-Watches...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

My wife doesn't get the point of having a beater watch, because every watch is a beater to her, like this 178344 Datejust.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to SFO again... One night stop in Frankfurt... The Great Dweller Travels this time... Cheers

Still on leather...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sri said:


> Gents, need some feedback please... What do you think of 116600 on leather? Although it looks nice in co-ordination with shoes, belts, tweeds and chinos I am not sure it's able to pull off that 100% effect it does nicely on bracelet...
> Appreciate any comments... Cheers
> 
> View attachment 6152538
> ...


I think it looks great! To me, part of the fun is having the option to change things up depending on my mood. Just happened to be wearing my Speedy today on strap but it has spent a majority of the 15 years I've owned it on the bracelet. It's like having a new watch! I've been toying with the idea of trying a strap on my GMT one day soon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benvh (Aug 4, 2011)

Man, Sri. I live in SF and I think you spend more time here than I do since I'm always traveling to China!

Ben


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sunday is Subday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

benvh said:


> Man, Sri. I live in SF and I think you spend more time here than I do since I'm always traveling to China!
> 
> Ben


Haha... Such is life... I'm more in SFO lately than in London... I'm in SFO for a week... Let me know if you're around for a couple pints and all things horological madness 

Cheers


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

my most fav PAM..


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Flying out for work again, sporting the SubC

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great week gents, starting well with this beauty.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

BLing said:


> my most fav PAM..


I'm guessing it's because that is one drop dead gorgeous watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 379CID (Aug 19, 2012)

Wearing my Great White on a suede strap today:


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a great week fellas.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

yes, the design simplicity supported by its gold hands, its plexyglass and its patina color to me are simply beautiful.. hehehe



JonS1967 said:


> I'm guessing it's because that is one drop dead gorgeous watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

My travel companion all the way from London > Frankfurt > San Francisco

Good day Gents...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> My travel companion all the way from London > Frankfurt > San Francisco
> 
> Good day Gents...
> 
> View attachment 6165090


Safe flights mate, the SD on its bracelet is at its best IMO 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

jopex said:


>


What a piece & what an outfit, I'm loving it!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## mtgjr (May 31, 2012)

1


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Safe flights mate, the SD on its bracelet is at its best IMO
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


Cheers mate. You're so right. Bracelet it is! )


----------



## Noah Gauthier (Jul 29, 2014)

BB blue on navy nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Becker said:


> What a piece & what an outfit, I'm loving it!


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6165826
> 
> 
> View attachment 6165834


Nice shot!!!!!! I'm trying to talk myself out of buying that model because I am now broke from a Daytona. You are not helping.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Monday evening and Tuesday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

iam7head said:


> View attachment 6153122
> 
> 
> View attachment 6153130
> ...


Great HK harbour shots  Weather has been glorious the last week 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Always wanted a PM Rolex. YG isn't for me, so I decided to go the WG route. So, the Smurf arrived last week. Have to say, fits like a glove, you can really feel how solid this watch is compared to SS. Love the blue with WG. Anyway, here it is.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Without PCL this watch is home IMO


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

JoeKing said:


> Always wanted a PM Rolex. YG isn't for me, so I decided to go the WG route. So, the Smurf arrived last week. Have to say, fits like a glove, you can really feel how solid this watch is compared to SS. Love the blue with WG. Anyway, here it is.


Looks fantastic


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing my Tudor SF, mine is on the right.

Which one guys?

Both pretty close on the serial numbers, left is showing more patina and a really nice bezel. Mine is looking less worn.

Ignoring the fact left doesn't have a bracelet, which one would you have?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tough one mate  your's is amazing but more patina is more appealing to me... Are you considering flipping for that?


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Wearing my Tudor SF, mine is on the right.
> 
> Which one guys?
> 
> ...


I would still pick yours.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Wearing my Tudor SF, mine is on the right.
> 
> Which one guys?
> 
> ...


I prefer yours, the bracelet issue notwithstanding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Wearing my Tudor SF, mine is on the right.
> 
> Which one guys?
> 
> ...


Regardless of the bracelet, yours stands out better IMO, a preference for its better condition.

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Wearing my Tudor SF, mine is on the right.
> 
> Which one guys?
> 
> ...


Given the choice personally I would stick with yours, it will look like the one on the left in due time.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos for the last day of November, I hope everyone has a great holiday season this year.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Long flight to SFO... Monday wine tasting at a local... Cheers


----------



## desdamonas_rocketship (Jan 4, 2009)

shameless said:


> at the risk of annoying some and honestly its not meant to ! your watch is beautiful -im not a fan of a low cost nato of any colour on any high value watch - cant beat the bracelet -custom leather strap or custom leather nato-just think the piece deserves better - -textile natos belong on vintage military possibly and only then if you can match the vintage watch with corresp
> onding vintage strap from its era -then its authentic and not a fashion statement which is all these cloth natos are -please dont shout at me just my point of view!


Mighty snobby for the obvious lack of endorsement for what has been known to be the "Bond" Nato, that was nato that was displayed with a Rolex. Not a problem we can rename the nato as the nylon Yankee and move on.


----------



## desdamonas_rocketship (Jan 4, 2009)

luvmyhilux said:


> View attachment 3159858


Driving a Bentley wearing a Rolex Explorer, I guess it doesn't matter what time it is anywhere else.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Speedy for me today.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Explorer today. But it might be swapped out later - Nomos Metro hopefully arriving soon


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

A new old one for me. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Waser said:


> A new old one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful 16800 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## numerouno (Apr 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

14060 for this evening.


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Changing things up today with the Stowa Antea - first time the Submariner has been off my wrist since I got it in mid-October!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnp2597 (Jun 27, 2015)

I got my DJII Blue romans, stainless bezel


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

traf said:


> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Mic Drop.
Love it


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


> Mic Drop.
> Love it


Thank you sir 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Tough one mate  your's is amazing but more patina is more appealing to me... Are you considering flipping for that?


Not changing mate, just thought I'd ask the question out of interest.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

EP day.

Not a Rolex or Tudor I know but at least the movement has relations in the family ;-)


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I was looking forward to putting this on again.

Have a good one guys.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

116600... Yeah, I had forgotten to change the date...


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sporting the SubC to Automechanika Shanghai 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Kleongtk (Dec 2, 2015)

Honeycomb


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

In early 2014 I briefly owned a 114270. I loved the design but could not adapt to its "smaller" size so I returned it.

I've never forgotten about that explorer 1 and have not been able to get it out of my head.

So, I just got a 214270 and am loving it, short hands and all!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

One of the finest Rolexes really... High on my radar mate... Many congratulations.... Looks amazing on your wrist...


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Happy hump day gents. Means it's Pepsi day. Getting colder in NY so I've given up on shaving. Unlike the real thing, this Pepsi won't get in my beard!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's been a very successful week so far... Client counterpart also was sporting a Sea Dweller 

Off to some of my favourite bars later tonight in San Francisco... Wednesday is the new Thursday...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I wonder if it will become tropical dial with more sun?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> I wonder if it will become tropical dial with more sun?


I like the way your mind works, great question. I suggest we each wear our respective Sea-Dwellers long enough to find out the answer!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Loving the Dweller salvo there


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

3 in a row! Nice. 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Tried these on tonight:


















Also had a cool day date 40 display complete with exploded caliber 3255:







































Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

traf said:


> Tried these on tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you walked away with...?


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

It's already Thursday ? Weewww


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

Which one?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ulotny said:


> Which one?


Ranger for me pls


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Wine o'clock anybody?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
I went with the Tudor sub on the old blue Everest rubber strap this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

It's so grey today...

Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Picked this up - a dream come true. Near mint. No bracelet stretch. V series 3186. Holy Rolex trinity complete, yes sir

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Picked this up - a dream come true. Near mint. No bracelet stretch. V series 3186. Holy Rolex trinity complete, yes sir
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Well picked Becker , congrats ^^


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

In Sydney for a couple of days. Probably my worst watch photo but the background was spectacular. Wearing my YG Sub.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks, I chose Ranger


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ulotny said:


> Thanks, I chose Ranger


It looks killer on that NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm sticking to blue 
Blacklist Streetmatic prototype on Drew canvas and KingKords bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

This for today. Happy Thursday evening and Friday everyone 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Getting my BBN in the next few days... Not sure if it can beat my fav SD 

Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Dressed for our rather early holiday party in my least aggressive holiday tie (coincidentally also my most aggressive holiday tie). SD keeps things professional.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

I took this one of my BLNR during my lunch break while I was on jury duty (I finished my last day today). A little late, but here goes! Cheers!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Picked this up - a dream come true. Near mint. No bracelet stretch. V series 3186. Holy Rolex trinity complete, yes sir
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Beautiful polar! Congrats!

Wearing the speedy again today/









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> So you walked away with...?


Just my BLNR. I'm still a little ways away from my next piece 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

don't you feel thirsty?


----------



## dee.zed (Mar 29, 2013)

My 36mm Explorer 1. Used to think the size was too small but lately I'm warming up to it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Getting my BBN in the next few days... Not sure if it can beat my fav SD
> 
> Have a great weekend guys!


What's a BBN?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Black Bay Noir/Black


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Early xmas sweets - lollipop.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

So sad I have to send the Polar Exp II back, since the 51 second mark is either missing or too short - how bizarre


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mancayve said:


> Early xmas sweets - lollipop.
> 
> View attachment 6206617


That looks fantastic. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Finish back to home from Shanghai, sporting the Panerai luminor 000 for running errands.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great HK harbour shots  Weather has been glorious the last week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Quite so, it was rainy in Shanghai in the last few days.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6210481
> 
> 
> View attachment 6210489


Yes, I like it!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks!

BTW, love that polar explorer you picked up


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

BBB on Bandrbands Vintage Oak


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

_







Originally Posted by *Mancayve* 
Early xmas sweets - lollipop.

Attachment 6206617

_

That looks fantastic. Congrats 

...Thanks. Couldn't resist when I saw it. 
Actually inspired by shots of yours (Bryce) and Brisman's.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

In preparation to welcome Black Bay Black, I bought this rubber NATO. Testing on Pelagos first, and to my surprise, it is very comfortable!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have reason to actually use the chronograph today


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Mancayve said:


> Early xmas sweets - lollipop.
> 
> View attachment 6206617


Very cool one


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Driving

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sunny Saturday


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Saturday afternoon at the camp. Perfect for the Pepsi. 








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys, hope your enjoying the weekend.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to basic..


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Such a stunner @Buchmann69


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words Becker!


Becker said:


> Such a stunner @Buchmann69
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Is Rolex better than Grand Seiko? . JK. Some public forum humor this morning.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Fantastic watch. This is new no?



AdironDoc said:


> Saturday afternoon at the camp. Perfect for the Pepsi.
> View attachment 6221513
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice to see the GMT hand set up properly. 

Looks amazing.



Timester said:


> Sunny Saturday


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bought a Kontiki (again), this time a white/silver dial.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday evening and good start into the week gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6228249
> 
> 
> View attachment 6228257


Super duper nice 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Morning guys, starting the week grey and navy blue - a bit of gold fits perfectly.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

Have a nice Monday WUS!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Will_f said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect setting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Not quite Monday yet. But I'll have this one on tomorrow. Have a great week guys.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Added some warmth to my divers


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Will_f said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The North Flag feels right at home!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

pepsi again for today..


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Will_f said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing scenery. Here's a day at the beach.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the week off with the blue Tudor sub, back on bracelet. This is for me the most comfortable bracelet, it conforms to the wrist perfectly. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

I keep sayin' it, but that is a nice piece man!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My latest, OP 39mm, and also by a long mile the most accurate!!

What have they put in here, must be Banana powered!!

They are atomic you know )


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

WoW dial looks really purple in that last pic! 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 6243649
> View attachment 6243657
> 
> 
> ...


Time for that barcode sticker to come off.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

A walk with the family


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

New shoes for the THR. I've never been a fan for bund straps, but I think I'm liking this one on the Ranger.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New arrival!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6228249
> 
> 
> View attachment 6228257


Great looking Blue Sub, nice one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Will_f said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

chriscentro said:


>


Another great pic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Added some warmth to my divers


Looks great


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> New arrival!


Excellent, great patina and lovely bezel.

And no cyclops, fantastic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> New arrival!


That's a great acquisition, congrats ! 
Some serious flipping involved?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

alex79 said:


> That's a great acquisition, congrats !
> Some serious flipping involved?


Yup sold almost everything I had - Tudor BBB + Sinn 103 + Sinn U1-T + Darth Tuna


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> New arrival!


Wow ! super congrats blowfish ! Enjoy it ! 16800 ?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

blowfish89 said:


> New arrival!


Congrats my friend. Looks PERFECT on you :-!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> New arrival!


Oh wow... this is amazing! 
Congrats!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Super busy week for me... Enjoying smaller Tudor prince today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry a little Omega action today with my late grandad's vintage Seamaster chrono 1040 on a Phoenix NATO. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jopex said:


> Super busy week for me... Enjoying smaller Tudor prince today.


That's stunning. So simple yet gorgeous and classy!! What's the case size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's stunning. So simple yet gorgeous and classy!! What's the case size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks. It's about 35mm but wears a bit bigger due to case shape and white dial. 
Your late gandad's omega is amazing btw. Wish I had a watch with family connection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sub today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Excellent, great patina and lovely bezel.
> 
> And no cyclops, fantastic.


Thank you ! I have the cyclops but I think my eyesight is young enough for now, I'm only in my twenties :-d



tiagu said:


> Wow ! super congrats blowfish ! Enjoy it ! 16800 ?


Thanks, yes is a 1983 16800 with 93150 bracelet (you can find the listing if you look on the sales corner)



Jason71 said:


> Congrats my friend. Looks PERFECT on you :-!


Thanks for all the help Jason, the watch and bracelet are *very* comfortable to wear !
Probably more than the modern versions because of lower weight and shorter clasp.



jopex said:


> Oh wow... this is amazing!
> Congrats!


Cheers, always good to consolidate the collection :-!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Here is an Instagram style close-up pic (IG here)

This is a 80s Sub, I hope I wouldn't have to baby it, atleast not as much as say one would need for a 60s Rolex.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Exp2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

2201.50 on calf leather


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Yup sold almost everything I had - Tudor BBB + Sinn 103 + Sinn U1-T + Darth Tuna


If I may I'd say that you made a great move buddy 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

fordy964 said:


> EP day.
> 
> Not a Rolex or Tudor I know but at least the movement has relations in the family ;-)


So beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wore this one for speedy Tuesday :









Jk, platinum dd40 just came in to my ad and I had to try it out!

Wore this one today:









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

I love that DD40!! Someday, maybe..

I just received my new Datejust 116200.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Wore this one for speedy Tuesday :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous DD, love the dial. I'm sure it's expensive being Platinum.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Waiting for wife to get her hair done...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Switch to the bracelet









Let's see if I can leave it on the TT bracelet more than a day , the feeling is always too much YG


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Switch to the bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Love the Gold, I want another


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Switch to the bracelet
> Let's see if I can leave it on the TT bracelet more than a day , the feeling is always too much YG


First time I've seen it fully tt, but I think it is awesome!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> New arrival!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Gorgeous DD, love the dial. I'm sure it's expensive being Platinum.


About 62k usd 



alex79 said:


> Switch to the bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks best on the bracelet 



Brisman said:


> Love the Gold, I want another


Do it 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Expl II today.


----------



## swissi.1 (May 16, 2013)

No offense, lel.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

swissi.1 said:


> No offense, lel.
> View attachment 6260994


What is your point? You also posted this in the Submariner thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

A rare non-Rolex day for me, rocking B&M, which nicely compliments my Alden whiskey shell cordovan Indy boots from Leather Soul Hawaii.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> A rare non-Rolex day for me, rocking B&M, which nicely compliments my Alden whiskey shell cordovan Indy boots from Leather Soul Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the shoes and description :-!! 
Nice watch too


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


Lovely pic , surely not from a mobile phone :-!
Looks like a dslr remote in the background


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6261194
> 
> 
> View attachment 6261202


Getting more and more into that model , would make perfect sense to have one at some point


----------



## swissi.1 (May 16, 2013)

cpl said:


> What is your point? You also posted this in the Submariner thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, sharing I guess, as this is a more alive thread.


----------



## Mar32 (Dec 27, 2014)

Enjoying this warm weather in NC


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Exp 1

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Back to basics.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Love the Gold, I want another


TARGET?


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Becker said:


> Exp 1
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I am attracted (or distracted?) by your socks.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


When I see "chriscentro", I know another great photo is here.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

As much as I love my DJ on vintage leather it still makes me smile when it makes its way back to the jubilee.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> TARGET?


.???


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> .???


What's your next gold piece.......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> What's your next gold piece.......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Of course, a bit slow this morning.

I'll need to find some cash first, not sure, maybe a vintage GMT.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Of course, a bit slow this morning.
> 
> I'll need to find some cash first, not sure, maybe a vintage GMT.


You need a modern beast to match your old school vibe. I vote green dial gmt2

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

2500D taking me back home... Happy Holidays










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rocking the daytona again today, almost Friday !


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Another 2500 PO today. Super excited today as I just purchased my first Pam. And now I have to wait a few days for a shipment. 










Have a great day!


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

This Tudor today










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

[QUOI TE=Sri;23272354]2500D taking me back home... Happy Holidays










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

"The image is just as important as the action"

That's a great line!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Casual Day


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, you do know how to play with the colors, don't you? Charming photo.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

peatnick said:


> This Tudor today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Thursday evening & Friday gents


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Back to Pam372


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

By train - to a meeting. Exp 1 again. I truly love this piece

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Swapped to rubber NATO as I like to get my dive watches wet!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GMT


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Ready for the weekend?

SF on Blue Kangaroo NATO.


----------



## Bobfish (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Finally gotten around for christmas gift shopping, cant wait to go home for christmas.

Sporting milgauss while wrapping gifts 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thought you just picked up the BLNR beacuse of he blue lights. 



alex79 said:


> TGIF


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

New to me


----------



## Ballgame168 (Sep 3, 2012)

14060M


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dark colors today...SD4K, dark jeans, Alden black shell cordovan Indy boots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyN (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## mtgjr (May 31, 2012)

My 14060M on Phoenix Admiralty Grey Nato.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So glad to be home... Tudor thrills and few festive pints... Cheers


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

This is in coming, condition is poor but still have the original box and guarantee. Will refurb it myself once it arrives























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Missed the subtle charms of Blackbay...


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Green and purple


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Still casual today - except Panerai style.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Going with Eterna today. Have a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

BillyN said:


> View attachment 6283354


Beautiful Red! 
Love it


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Stunning shots! This watch has grown so much on me the last few months. Not looking good for my wallet. 



jazzbach said:


>


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Weather was great!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

OPD c.1980:


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

'New' work watch -


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

That is the one, Brisman!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Stunning shots! This watch has grown so much on me the last few months. Not looking good for my wallet.


Thanks 
My daily wearer and favorite one.


----------



## BillyN (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey guys......I have a incoming......It's the first watch that I have technically bought this year, so I'm pretty excited. Any guesses??

It should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys......I have a incoming......It's the first watch that I have technically bought this year, so I'm pretty excited. Any guesses??
> 
> It should be here on Tuesday.


Coming next Tuesday...way to build suspense. Diver or non-diver?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Coming next Tuesday...way to build suspense. Diver or non-diver?


It's only 3 days......I can't help it, I've been searching for 'just the right one' for quite some time.

I can't reveal the diver/non-diver......it would likely give it away. Let's just say that I had quite a few options at this price-point


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys......I have a incoming......It's the first watch that I have technically bought this year, so I'm pretty excited. Any guesses??
> 
> It should be here on Tuesday.


I feel a Tudor coming on...and given your proclivity for divers, I am guessing NON-diver. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I feel a Tudor coming on...and given your proclivity for divers, I am guessing NON-diver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an excellent guess.....unfortunately, you couldn't be further from the truth:-d:-d


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> That's an excellent guess.....unfortunately, you couldn't be further from the truth:-d:-d


It matters not...this game is still fun! Looking forward to the unveiling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

really like the blue black combination


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> That's an excellent guess.....unfortunately, you couldn't be further from the truth:-d:-d


DSSD blue?

Hmm. You like 40mm, however.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys......I have a incoming......It's the first watch that I have technically bought this year, so I'm pretty excited. Any guesses??
> 
> It should be here on Tuesday.


Let me guess........ its a Rolex???? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

cfw said:


> Let me guess........ its a Rolex???? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will admit.....it is a Rolex. There is not much else that suits my fancy.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys......I have a incoming......It's the first watch that I have technically bought this year, so I'm pretty excited. Any guesses??
> 
> It should be here on Tuesday.


I was going to say an Everose Daytona but apparently it's a Diver so my guess is a PM Sub, Smurf maybe?


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys......I have a incoming......It's the first watch that I have technically bought this year, so I'm pretty excited. Any guesses??
> 
> It should be here on Tuesday.


Gold Daytona.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Mywatchblog (Dec 12, 2015)

Im wearing my sunburst 116613LB !


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

My vote is a PM Sub, most likely the smurf as well. 

Looking forward to the first wrist shot, Jason.



Brisman said:


> I was going to say an Everose Daytona but apparently it's a Diver so my guess is a PM Sub, Smurf maybe?


----------



## Mywatchblog (Dec 12, 2015)

That is one heck of a watch!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Oldie but goodie - swirlies kicking in. I'm normally ocd but diggin it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys......I have a incoming......It's the first watch that I have technically bought this year, so I'm pretty excited. Any guesses??
> 
> It should be here on Tuesday.


Trend seems to be YG sunburst sub. But I guess I'll run with this crowd and pile on










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys......I have a incoming......It's the first watch that I have technically bought this year, so I'm pretty excited. Any guesses??
> 
> It should be here on Tuesday.


Only one missing from your collection I think










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> I was going to say an Everose Daytona but apparently it's a Diver so my guess is a PM Sub, Smurf maybe?


I have the 116619, but a really good guess. Everose Daytona is next after this one. :-!



Timester said:


> Gold Daytona.


Good guess. Everose next go around hopefully



qtip.416 said:


> My vote is a PM Sub, most likely the smurf as well.
> 
> Looking forward to the first wrist shot, Jason.


I would like to get another PM Sub, but not this time :-!



darby11 said:


> Trend seems to be YG sunburst sub. But I guess I'll run with this crowd and pile on
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cpl said:


> Only one missing from your collection I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually REALLY like that one, but I don't think I have the style to be able to wear it. :-d


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> I have the 116619, but a really good guess. Everose Daytona is next after this one. :-!
> 
> Good guess. Everose next go around hopefully
> 
> ...


Any chance of another clue, modern or vintage diver?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Trend seems to be YG sunburst sub. But I guess I'll run with this crowd and pile on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be me the one for me next year or the YG GMT as you suggested.
Anyway, plenty of time to think about it, but that Smurf is a great looking watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Relaxing while doing some Xmas shopping! BLNR on the wrist this evening!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a good one guys.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Jason71 said:


> Hey guys......I have a incoming......It's the first watch that I have technically bought this year, so I'm pretty excited. Any guesses??
> 
> It should be here on Tuesday.


Left field - Blue Milgauss.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The Dweller


----------



## Mywatchblog (Dec 12, 2015)

Here is my 16610 Sub looking rather Christmassy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Any chance of another clue, modern or vintage diver?


SS, Plastic crystal;-)


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> SS, Plastic crystal;-)


16760 fat lady?


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> SS, Plastic crystal;-)


Vintage Daytona! Congrats!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Decorating the Christmas tree and wearing my 1950's Tudor, black honeycomb dial, with faded gold script.
it is an older watch but keeps accurate time and is a pleasure to wear.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

no rolex day..


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

alex79 said:


> 16760 fat lady?


Nice guess, I would like to have one of those.........



AzHadEnuf said:


> Vintage Daytona! Congrats!


I sure do wish!!!

I primarily bought this one because it will be a great 'everyday' watch, and I got it for what I believe to be a great deal from a REALLY SOLID well-known seller. :-!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

maguirejp said:


> Decorating the Christmas tree and wearing my 1950's Tudor, black honeycomb dial, with faded gold script.
> it is an older watch but keeps accurate time and is a pleasure to wear.
> View attachment 6303578


Great watch, great combo!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sunday afternoon, enjoying a delicious Canadian beer and swearing at my Buffalo Bills. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sunday afternoon, enjoying a delicious Canadian beer and swearing at my Buffalo Bills.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well regardless of the finale score, you will still have a cool watch.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow, nice!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok, lights are hung, tree is trimmed, only thing left is to enjoy this December day in the Desert Southwest. A good afternoon to all!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you. Your Tudor watch and strap make for a great combo too! Seasons Greetings.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Christmas seems to bring out the best watches!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

PAM today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still with the navitimer..


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great week gents


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Working on a 200ton press and turret press today, sporting the milgauss of course.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

This keeps drawing me back.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

1675 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mywatchblog (Dec 12, 2015)

Doubling up today!  @mywatchblog









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Switched to...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos two liner today, I hope everyone has a fantastic week ahead!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

waiting at the bank...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

pepsi with morning sunlight..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Monday evening and Tuesday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Mywatchblog said:


> Doubling up today!  @mywatchblog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pair 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Have a great Tuesday all!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

It's been a while since I've worn the Sub C.

Enjoy your week guys.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

An evening shot. 








Sub 5513


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

cpl said:


> Only one missing from your collection I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yoh. U have to really love a Daytona to get that haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Early Christmas presents, for me from me

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rocking the sub today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Rocking the sub today. Headed to the post office to send out my 116713. It was a nice run with the TT GMTiiC, but I am sending it to a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprised to see that go Mick, great looking watch.

So, what's going to be replacing it?

Smurf?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Surprised to see that go Mick, great looking watch.
> 
> So, what's going to be replacing it?
> 
> Smurf?


I was very conflicted about it, because I do think it's a stunning piece. But ultimately, it's been getting little wrist time, compared with my SDs and Daytona, and I decided to move it along. I am building up to something, yes, but it's going to take awhile, and I have to move a few more pieces in the interim.

In the meantime, I'll be replacing it with a TT Datejust. I've always wanted one for some reason. Looking forward to its arrival.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Crown Up


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC on duty..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> SS, Plastic crystal;-)


Well, let's see it please.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Up before dawn and admiring this beauty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switch to a different sub...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Addicted (Oct 21, 2015)

Was given this by my boss as a gift on Sunday night. Very pleased is an understatement.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Wish I had such a boss !


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Anyone seen @Jason71's new acquisition yet?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> Anyone seen @Jason71's new acquisition yet?


He started a thread on WUS Rolex Forum.


----------



## Thom4711 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

...is there any love for Tudor Pelagos?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Well, let's see it please.


I know you've already seen it on the other thread, but here it is again. I'll try and get some better pics today


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Milguass gray dial

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Started with Dweller 116600...










Then this new arrival... A great quality diver with some amazing looks... Wears very comfortable... Really loving this Deep Blue Master 1000

Good day Gents


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

the king


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jason71 said:


>


Wasn't too far with my guess, congrats :-!! 


Addicted said:


> Was given this by my boss as a gift on Sunday night. Very pleased is an understatement.
> View attachment 6333850


Is it real lol... Good on you, surely earned. 


JWNY said:


> ...is there any love for Tudor Pelagos?


Plenty yes  


MickCollins1916 said:


> Rocking the sub today. Headed to the post office to send out my 116713. It was a nice run with the TT GMTiiC, but I am sending it to a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to see the next TT coming in 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Started with Dweller 116600...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Sri, no doubt the lume is sexy on your new watch 

GMT here


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks mate... Changed to this vintage Seamaster De Ville...


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Monkeying around with the mirror while biding my time in Santa Monica before flying back east after a successful business trip










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sri said:


> Thanks mate... Changed to this vintage Seamaster De Ville...


I see ur Omega and raise u a Constellation 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Classy Connie mate... Cheers


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour Gents, another 2 days of work ahead before leasure time...









Good day ^^


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

_


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Making memories with the Sub, today's pic from Horseshoe Bend, AZ


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Milgauss

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day chaps, sticking with the ND Sub.

Apparently long long waiting lists for these down under along with the Date model Sub and the Batman. I've heard 20 months quoted.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day chaps, sticking with the ND Sub.
> 
> Apparently long long waiting lists for these down under along with the Date model Sub and the Batman. I've heard 20 months quoted.


Weeww that's some serious queue, there's plenty preowned in " blok m Plaza" Jakarta in case


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SD 16600 today, lads. I really enjoy wearing both my Sea-Dwellers. The way they sit on my wrist is quite comfortable. Have a great day, all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Bay today


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mywatchblog (Dec 12, 2015)

Date just today! ? 116201

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Mywatchblog said:


> Date just today! ? 116201
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow nice. Is that rose gold?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another TT, last day in the office for this year ^^ 
Rocking the daytona 









Good day chaps 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Back to the Sub for casual Friday:


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

"deep blue" Sub


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

bhall41 said:


> 'New' work watch -


Looks very nice indeed.

And not seen you for a while, glad to see your still around.


----------



## Watch Box (Aug 25, 2015)

Sneaky peeky...

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

chriscentro said:


> "deep blue" Sub


Another great pic!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Another TT, last day in the office for this year ^^
> Rocking the daytona
> 
> 
> ...


Looking smart on the bracelet.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


>


Gorgeous vintage


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Mywatchblog (Dec 12, 2015)

cfw said:


> Wow nice. Is that rose gold?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's rose gold with a slightly pinkish face you can't really see on the picture

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

New arrival today. 113


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> View attachment 6358185


Cool shot!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!

My favorite watch ever so far. Blue sub and will go on a new blue Timefactor NATO later.. Barbie time .  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Mywatchblog (Dec 12, 2015)

omega 007 today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

JLC Memovox today!


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR 









Tried on some hot chocolate too









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

traf said:


> BLNR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Daytona is stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

traf said:


> Tried on some hot chocolate too


Wow. What was their price on that one?


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Wow. What was their price on that one?


28k usd

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> JLC Memovox today!


One of my favorite versions of the JLC Memovox, and that brown strap adds character to the watch.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, Luis6!
I'm enjoying this piece.



Luis6 said:


> One of my favorite versions of the JLC Memovox, and that brown strap adds character to the watch.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> JLC Memovox today!


Amazing! Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Enjoying the GMT today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, JonS1967. 



JonS1967 said:


> Amazing! Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy ( almost ) festive weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

LorenzoG said:


>


Very nice Lorenzo 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Thanks mate... Changed to this vintage Seamaster De Ville...


So classy Sri  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lower Antelope Canyon, AZ


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> JLC Memovox today!


This is really gorgeous! I want one now

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sri said:


> Thanks mate... Changed to this vintage Seamaster De Ville...


VERY nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> This is really gorgeous! I want one now
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Me too


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

First day off, scored to wake up at nearly 10 









Great week end gents, it's gonna be shopping rush for the presents later


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Zoo with family 










Rainbow spotted!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> BLNR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried the Daytona last week too, as well as the Everose DD.

Gorgeous watches, unfortunately they just didn't suit me, even the AD said it wasn't right for me but....

the YG DD was stunning and suited, the new YG Sub, WG Sub and Pepsi were fantastic too. Wish, wish, wish.....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mmmmmmm. Brussels Sprouts!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Mmmmmmm. Brussels Sprouts!


With a nice cream cheese sauce yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Lower Antelope Canyon, AZ


Amazing place!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wife and I.


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6359017
> 
> 
> View attachment 6359025


Great pics of an amazing watch in amazing condition. So jealous. I'm on the lookout for that exact model, but it's quite difficult to come by in such great shape. Enjoy.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Michael81 said:


> Great pics of an amazing watch in amazing condition. So jealous. I'm on the lookout for that exact model, but it's quite difficult to come by in such great shape. Enjoy.


They are hard to come by in any shape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cfw said:


> They are hard to come by in any shape.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely, prices are moving quickly upward on Vintage Tudor.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice Lorenzo
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


love the size of the jumbo! thanks very much Deepsea_dweller!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

Wearing my new Black Bae Blue today! Caught this cool pic while watering the garden.







And then this lume shot after walking back inside.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I tried the Daytona last week too, as well as the Everose DD.
> 
> Gorgeous watches, unfortunately they just didn't suit me, even the AD said it wasn't right for me but....
> 
> the YG DD was stunning and suited, the new YG Sub, WG Sub and Pepsi were fantastic too. Wish, wish, wish.....


What are you waiting for?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Relaxin today. Hopefully a bike ride if the wife lets me










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

darby11 said:


> What are you waiting for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's not to love about that?! Probably my all time favorite Rolex.


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Definitely, prices are moving quickly upward on Vintage Tudor.


There's a currently a blue 71600 on Chrono24. It's in merely okay condition and is going for €4k - without the bracelet. Crazy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am still wearing the Tudor blue sub but I have it on a blue TimeFactor nato strap.
Thanks Barry!

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Michael81 said:


> There's a currently a blue 71600 on Chrono24. It's in merely okay condition and is going for €4k - without the bracelet. Crazy.


Wow!!?  no way. I outta sell mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Blue-Black today. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy on bulang today for some cooler temps









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am still wearing the Tudor blue sub but I have it on a blue TimeFactor nato strap.
> Thanks Barry!
> 
> Have a great day. B
> ...





Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!!?  no way. I outta sell mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


looks good on that nato and nice bracelet combo!

...don't you dare


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Such a clean look. Love it! 


Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6370089


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Time to give the Pepsi a rest. Good weekend gents!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Fits her too b-)











Luis6 said:


> Amazing place!


#1 spot in Arizona for me.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

My first Everest strap arrived today!

















First impression: very comfortable, excellent fit & finish!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

I just love the patina on this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Lagunatic said:


>


How do you keep that clasp so perfect??

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I think it's an old picture. 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great Sunday Gents, preparing to go for mountains and volcanos for few days.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

traf said:


> How do you keep that clasp so perfect??
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I'm very careful with my possessions.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

alex79 said:


> I think it's an old picture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


I just took the photos today. 12/19/2015


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Lower Antelope Canyon, AZ


Nice! I'm on my way there with my family. I think we'll be there tomorrow if the plan holds up. What are your impressions?

I brought only this GMT on the trip (old pics).














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jazzbach said:


>


Awesomeness!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Nice! I'm on my way there with my family. I think we'll be there tomorrow if the plan holds up. What are your impressions?
> 
> I brought only this GMT on the trip (old pics).
> View attachment 6375369
> ...


I have seen a lot of places worldwide, and this is as good as it gets in watching natural phenomena. Do yourself a favor and take the tour - the pictures you can take are amazing, even if you are a novice at photography.
I am also going back to Arizona tomorrow, via Vegas, and this time for the Grand Canyon (West).


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I have seen a lot of places worldwide, and this is as good as it gets in watching natural phenomena. Do yourself a favor and take the tour - the pictures you can take are amazing, even if you are a novice at photography.
> I am also going back to Arizona tomorrow, via Vegas, and this time for the Grand Canyon (West).


Thanks for sharing your insight! If your not traveling with a tour I'd highly recommend stopping at the Valley of Fire. It's a little more than an hour from Vegas.

We're staying in Vegas tonight. The Grand Canyon is amazing too! Enjoy your adventure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

Damn that's just absolutely stunning!


darby11 said:


> What are you waiting for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Awesomeness!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! He he he


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> My first Everest strap arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 6372689
> 
> ...


That's very very nice!!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I guess it's never too late for a wrist shot!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> What are you waiting for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, would fit very nicely.

Waiting for some pennies, might sell a couple and go this way.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Looks very nice indeed.
> 
> And not seen you for a while, glad to see your still around.


Thanks mate. Yes I haven't been very active in recent times here. However the DateJust has been a nice addition to my small collection. Just purchased a strap for it so I'll post that some stage soon. Good to see you are still posting regularly on this thread!


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

no rolex today. after 10 days of cold, wet and foggy weather i needed some "colour" in my life...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)

Off to church.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> #1 spot in Arizona for me.


Arizona is beautiful. My #1 is Sedona. You have to go there if you can. The place is very spiritual. We're going back in May and I am very much looking forward to it.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

I am entering the dark side with this new acquisition..


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Awesome piece, Bling! Congrats!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

traf said:


> Speedy on bulang today for some cooler temps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your speedy pics make me want to go and buy one. With this exact patina. And exact strap. Delightful.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you Sir..



Timester said:


> Awesome piece, Bling! Congrats!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> Your speedy pics make me want to go and buy one. With this exact patina. And exact strap. Delightful.


Thank you sir! It was a long time coming, definitely a must have for a serious collector such as yourself 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Timester said:


> Arizona is beautiful. My #1 is Sedona. You have to go there if you can. The place is very spiritual. We're going back in May and I am very much looking forward to it.
> 
> View attachment 6379362


That's where I stayed last week. Very close to Bell Rock. Got lost there too on one of the rough roads for a while. Also really loved the drive among the snow-clad mountains and valley around the Flagstaff area.

Sorry Jon, Valley of Fire next time, can't do it on this one.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLing said:


> I am entering the dark side with this new acquisition..


Love the dark side! Will likely grab one of these in the future. Congrats on the acquisition

Wearing the blnr today









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Almost Christmas.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6380594


That's nice!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Timester said:


> View attachment 6381530


Liking the DJ there!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my 16600 today, and really enjoy the holiday season. I'll savor each day, and hope you all do as well.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

traf said:


> This is really gorgeous! I want one now
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk





alex79 said:


> Me too


Thanks. It's a beautiful watch and took me a long time to find this one. Here'a bonus shot of the clear caseback to see the alarm complication. You can see the suspended gong attached to the caseback. Pretty sweet.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hope everyone has finished their Christmas shopping this weekend.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, DSOTM is pure engineering. ceramic all the way from the case to the buckle. it is not as thick as the planet ocean although it uses the same movement. it feels very light and comfortable to wear also.



traf said:


> Love the dark side! Will likely grab one of these in the future. Congrats on the acquisition
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

i am lost in the dark side.. may the force be with you.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

While waiting for wife....


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Still wearing 113.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

North Flag for last week of work









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another favourite


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Is this an odd combo?


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Is this an odd combo?
> 
> View attachment 6387305
> 
> ...


It works for me


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally reached the mountains, fresh air is priceless 









In a cloud









With a watch


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Works for me Sri. I see the strap has been chewed by a typical Rolex case. 



Sri said:


> Is this an odd combo?
> 
> View attachment 6387305
> 
> ...


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Some welcome late afternoon rain.









Welcome relief









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

alex79 said:


> It works for me


+1. It's a nice combo.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


>


Love this combo 



Sri said:


> Is this an odd combo?
> 
> View attachment 6387305
> 
> ...


Looks sharp to me, Sri 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Blnr again today:









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

@ BLing: may the force be with you


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n tonight.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Sorry Jon, Valley of Fire next time, can't do it on this one.


We actually missed Antelope Canyon due to threat of rain (and a sick wife). We went to Horseshoe Bend today. Also amazing! We'll have to come back another time to see Antelope Canyon!

This was as close to the edge as I dared to go with my fear of heights. Breathing though! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Timester said:


> View attachment 6381530


that is fine!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to pepsi..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry sorry no Rolex gents  My newest arrival. Already in holiday mood 


















Have a great Monday evening and Tuesday everyone 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Finally reached the mountains, fresh air is priceless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome shots Alex! Where's it ?

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

New boots for my 'new' Datejust - ref 1601 'wide boy':


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Rounding


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Giving this to a friend tomorrow for a test run, see if he likes it, before he buys his own.

In exchange I'll be trialling a 1675 and a seventies YG DD.

It'll be interesting.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

79090 + 9315 bracelet


----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

patton250 said:


> Off to church.


Bloody hell mate, that is absolutely gorgeous. You've got such an amazing collection.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Giving this to a friend tomorrow for a test run, see if he likes it, before he buys his own.
> 
> In exchange I'll be trialling a 1675 and a seventies YG DD.
> 
> It'll be interesting.


One on my dream watches is a Rolex Submariner No Date!!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Thought I'd give this a go for little while


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome shots Alex! Where's it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks it's really nice indeed. It's Kastuba Resort in West java, near lembang. 
First and surely not the last expedition there 









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

rockmastermike said:


> Thought I'd give this a go for little while


I've been enjoying shots of this piece more and more of late...what a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I've been enjoying shots of this piece more and more of late...what a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Mick


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy tues 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

I find it very difficult to capture a nice shot of my pie pan, very camera shy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Pubbing


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Planet Ocean 2201.50 on a newly acquired Omega NATO


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos today


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

At Wahweap Marina area. Near Glen Canyon Dam. Beautiful! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Rounding


Good man! Stopped by the roadside and took a wrist shot. Otherwise it is not so safe with the traffic in our country.:-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late to the party..
Wore my blue sub today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

good morning...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Very nice Jon. I took the Sub to see the Grand Canyon, I think we are becoming good companions 8) This picture at Guano Point, Grand Canyon West.



















And since I spent all my money buying watches, we have Panda express and some weird Chinese beer for dinner :-d


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Very nice Jon. I took the Sub to see the Grand Canyon, I think we are becoming good companions 8) This picture at Guano Point, Grand Canyon West.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an awesome Sub! What year is it? Did you remove the cyclops?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

The Sub, today.

Have a great day.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> That's an awesome Sub! What year is it? Did you remove the cyclops?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You missed my unboxing a couple of weeks ago on this thread (will post a new thread soon). It is a 16800 Sub from 1983 - transitional model with a sapphire crystal. The previous owner removed the cyclops (I do have it) but I think I prefer to keep it this way.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> You missed my unboxing a couple of weeks ago on this thread (will post a new thread soon). It is a 16800 Sub from 1983 - transitional model with a sapphire crystal. The previous owner removed the cyclops (I do have it) but I think I prefer to keep it this way.


I did miss it. Congratulations! It's a real beauty! I'll have to go back to find your unboxing post. It must have arrived while I was busy with this newly arrived and very rare Russian diver. Also from the 1980's and also 300 meters.










The funny thing about this thread is if you miss a few days there are so many posts it can be hard to get caught up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> New arrival!


I found your post. Very nice indeed! And many congratulations! Nice Eterna too!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> I found your post. Very nice indeed! And many congratulations! Nice Eterna too!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The Eterna is now gone (sadly). My black dials went to fund the Sub, the white dials went to fund a Seamaster Great White GMT (in the air). Pretty much going to be a two watch collection now, apart from some cheapy colorful ones  will save up from scratch for a nice blue dial next year.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

1675


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Celebrating son's birthday @ A Cut


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day Gents









Next is the waterfalls 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Last day in office


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

16570'ed Happy holidays...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> 1675


Wowowow ?

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Good day Gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You keep coming up with those wonderful locations! Keep it up bro!


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Good day Gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch! WOW great location!!!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

It's been a busy day...time for a "self portrait".


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks. The Eterna is now gone (sadly). My black dials went to fund the Sub, the white dials went to fund a Seamaster Great White GMT (in the air). Pretty much going to be a two watch collection now, apart from some cheapy colorful ones  will save up from scratch for a nice blue dial next year.


I've thought about consolidating my collection but just can't bring myself to part with enough to make it worthwhile. You've settled on two great choices!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

We're pressing onwards towards 2016 at work - busy times!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Bay for the commute to work


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dweller and Christmas tree


----------



## JetstreamZ07 (Nov 3, 2012)

White Daytona 116520


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks. The Eterna is now gone (sadly). My black dials went to fund the Sub, the white dials went to fund a Seamaster Great White GMT (in the air). Pretty much going to be a two watch collection now, apart from some cheapy colorful ones  will save up from scratch for a nice blue dial next year.


Can u post pics of the GMT u dont see many around

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

rockmastermike said:


>


Stunning. More please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

godfather0917 said:


> View attachment 6409153


I see your Ingy and raise u an AMG









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bracelet is off. This shoulderless springbar system is new to me, my regular 20mm springbars are too short for the 20mm lugs, the regular 22mm seem the same length as the default springbars. I need to get some extra Rolex-style springbars.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

krisstoffer said:


>


Very nice


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

BLing said:


> I am entering the dark side with this new acquisition..


Huge congrats. I love this one, two registers in one. Too bad I have no chance at a 44

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Celebrating son's birthday @ A Cut


Congrats, wow - if that's how you celebrate his, I'd like to hang with you on yours!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sri said:


> Is this an odd combo?
> 
> View attachment 6387305
> 
> ...


Kinda

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

cfw said:


> Stunning. More please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much.


----------



## mauromega (Dec 5, 2013)

These, maybe from the 50's?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy holidays and Merry Christmas everyone 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


>


So cool. Great shots 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Good day Gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Alex. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merry Christmas chaps ^^









GBU


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Merry Xmas guys.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Merry Xmas guys.


Oh! 
Beautiful...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Happy holidays Gents...


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Last day of work with the Black Bay









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful diver... That picture is making me miss my Blackbay which is many miles away from me  
Happy holidays...


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy holidays and merry Xmas to all...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

This one continues to demand wrist time

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

with all these vintage beauties... i guess it's time to hunt for my birth year timepiece


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you. DSOTM is trully a gorgeous watch..



darby11 said:


> Huge congrats. I love this one, two registers in one. Too bad I have no chance at a 44
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

@darby11: I can see why. Your Tudor BBB looks awesome!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Xmas eve. I'm hoping I can leave work at a decent time to meet my family for our early Christmas Eve dinner at our house. 
It'll be the Tudor blue sub on Perlon today. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Merry Christmas friends.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow great combo there @Jeep99dad


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Season's Greetings and Merry Christmas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Merry Christmas eve! Enjoy time with your family.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SD4k on a beautiful and sunny 57 degree Christmas Eve in Buffalo, NY!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy today


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Stunning sun set after a 34C scorcher









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New arrival came in (Omega Great White) from a fellow WIS in Brisbane.
Black and white, nato and bracelet, vintage and modern. Cheers and merry Christmas!


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

What I've Got for Christmas is You ....

Christmas Greetings from Singapore!









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Merry christmas all

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Merry Christmas & happy holiday gents  Enjoy










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rocking the 16710... Oops sorry it's an skx 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Let there be light... Let there be love... Merry Christmas to you and yours... Cheers


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

iam7head said:


> View attachment 6426586
> 
> 
> Merry christmas all
> ...


New watch buddy? Or the sub changed its colour over night?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Love Paul Smith wallets


----------



## stoptheclock (Jul 14, 2011)

16800 from 1980...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Merry Christmas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

in some parts of the world, people are having white Christmas, in others, people are enjoying hot summer Christmas. but I am having "dark" Christmas.. :-d
Merry Christmas everyone..


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Been meaning to ask all the black bay owners: how's the bracelet?


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Merry Xmas from us here in the tropics


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Merry Christmas, friends!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Wearing my Christopher Ward C60 Trident GMT! Feeling like a Christmas tree with that stunning green bezel! Merry Christmas everyone!  🎅🎅🎄🎁


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

While I'm not really one for remakes, this one is an exception. Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Merry Christmas gentlemen









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Becker said:


> Wow great combo there @Jeep99dad


Thank you! Gotta love casual days at the office 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas from our furry fam  or is it a selfie?? ;-)









I wore my Tudor blue sub again today, never took it off yesterday. 









I found two tropic straps in my stocking so I played Barbie with my vintage Omega Seamaster chrono cal 1040 and Tudor sub... 

















So still the sub on the wrist but on rubber 









Thank you Santa!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

stoptheclock said:


> 16800 from 1980...


Wow. It looks fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the xmas with this one&#8230;









Regards

Cesar


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

cesar scarambone said:


> Spent the xmas with this one&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Fantastic watch. I've read the alarm sounds better under water?



cesar scarambone said:


> Spent the xmas with this one&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

merry christmas wus!


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

Not my watch... Was talking to my father in law about getting his watch serviced today at Christmas dinner and upon further review learned it was a fifty year old gold Rolex (which he wears on a Spiedel band) that he paid $300 for in the 60s so I figured I'd post it


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)

Christmas Day is Rolex Day (this year)


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> Spent the xmas with this one&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Had to leave sunny San Diego to find a white Christmas this year. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Had to leave sunny San Diego to find a white Christmas this year. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Where?


We concluded our trip by exploring Arches National Park in Moab, Utah yesterday. Woke up to snow in Moab this morning! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Wow Jon. It is one of my desires to witness a live snowfall once, but I just keep missing it wherever I go.
I loved Arches, easily the best national park among the bunch there, and one of the best places in all of USA, even did the exhausting hike to Delicate Arch (I was there last year during Thanksgiving).


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> ^Wow Jon. It is one of my desires to witness a live snowfall once, but I just keep missing it wherever I go.
> I loved Arches, easily the best national park among the bunch there, and one of the best places in all of USA, even did the exhausting hike to Delicate Arch (I was there last year during Thanksgiving).


Are you an LA native? I'm a native San Diegan and probably didn't see snowfall until I was in my twenties. I bet if you keep watching the weather carefully you could probably catch a snowfall in Big Bear with El Niño this year.

With a six and eight year old and temperatures in the low 20's (Fahrenheit) we weren't able to make it to the Delicate Arch this time. You're lucky you got to se it! We're already discussing how we need to go back again when it's a little warmer.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Wearing my dad's circa early 60's hand wind Rolex that he got from my late grandfather when my dad graduated from college..







it just went through full service at the RSC except for the dial that's still original..


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

While waiting for straps to arrive, dug up a Seiko-styled rubber strap... I think the BB now feels more "aged"


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Boxing Day fun


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Becker said:


> Boxing Day fun


Hey. Regarding your question, I'd say the BB bracelet is very comfortable. The clasp is a bit bulky and the security closure uses a ceramic bearing - I prefer metal, to me it feels more secure. The links are large and there are only three micro adjusts in the clasp so the fit may be tougher to get perfect. In summary, fine for price and I find it comfortable and quality enough for the price

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

@ Becker - besides of the clasp features I'd say the bracelet is comparable to Rolex modern bracelet, was quite happy with mine. Perhaps in ss 316 vs 904 for Rolex. 
You are after the blue, red, or black? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

I think the dark side has owned me (already 3 consecutive days wearing it)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BLing said:


> I think the dark side has owned me (already 3 consecutive days wearing it)


Congratulations, great watch. 
Saw one in Singapore few months ago, and yeah it's a stunning watch ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

Becker said:


> Been meaning to ask all the black bay owners: how's the bracelet?


Not designed for owners with wrist sizes 6.75" and below. Period.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Not missing an open '6' day.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Again from Tudor,


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very interesting and beautiful watch. Would love to hear what the alarm sounds like on this watch one day.



CMTFR said:


> Again from Tudor,


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Very interesting and beautiful watch. Would love to hear what the alarm sounds like on this watch one day.


It's more like a medium-high pitch "buzz"; not very loud, but enough to get noticed.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Subjeff (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n this afternoon.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you..



alex79 said:


> Congratulations, great watch.
> Saw one in Singapore few months ago, and yeah it's a stunning watch ^^
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Back from a week long road trip. Exhausted and missing my Speedy. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

A fresh new nato strap came in.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Modified an old leather nato I have to the Tudor system.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just trying on the new BBN









Then back to my BBB


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day, hope you all had a great Xmas.

For the last couple of days my wife has been wearing a vintage DD on a Bas and Lokes strap and I've been wearing the gold Sub.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> Again from Tudor,


Beautiful shot 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you very much.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> Wearing my dad's circa early 60's hand wind Rolex that he got from my late grandfather when my dad graduated from college..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manual wind 6694? Lovely watch with a lovely story.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wife's 178344 Datejust with mother-of-pearl dial.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Wife's 178344 Datejust with mother-of-pearl dial.
> View attachment 6446385


Nice pix mate.

Simple and efficient today, done gardening.









Great Sunday chaps


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Annual Holiday road trip with my kid. 
Going to be cold up there, leather shoes for the 6263.
Red Rocks, NV. Rock Climbing
Las Vegas, NV. Watch Window Shopping
Los Angeles CA. ABC WATCHWERKS Drop some stuf off.
Sunset strip to F.P. JOURNE
Home for New Years!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> Manual wind 6694? Lovely watch with a lovely story.


Thanks..

Wearing another one of my dad's watches today







while watching my Skins clinched the NFC East title..


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Enjoying the holidays with 2500D... Missing my Sea Dweller though


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Excellent photo, Sri. Happy holidays, mate.



Sri said:


> Enjoying the holidays with 2500D... Missing my Sea Dweller though
> 
> View attachment 6447322


----------



## leslietcw (Jun 24, 2015)

Fastrider =P


----------



## leslietcw (Jun 24, 2015)

My lovely 1st Tudor - Fastrider


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> Thanks..
> 
> Wearing another one of my dad's watches today
> 
> ...


Was at that game, boo. Here is our old friend telling philly what he thinks of us (very professionally of course)



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to Rolex by wearing BLNR..


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Will be this for a quiet Sunday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Enjoying the holidays with 2500D... Missing my Sea Dweller though
> 
> View attachment 6447322


Why? What happened to the SD? Did I miss something? Sold it? Broke it? Lost it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing my vintage Omega left to me my grand father when he passed. I put it on a new rubber tropic Santa left in my stocking for Christmas 

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

ranger on bracelet:


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Why? What happened to the SD? Did I miss something? Sold it? Broke it? Lost it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Hey Brice, greetings!!! No I didn't... I'm currently on holiday in India... My Sea Dweller is sitting pretty in my London pad 

I got the PO 2500D, Rolex 16570 and vintage Omega Seamaster De Ville on me 

Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hey Brice, greetings!!! No I didn't... I'm currently on holiday in India... My Sea Dweller is sitting pretty in my London pad
> 
> I got the PO 2500D, Rolex 16570 and vintage Omega Seamaster De Ville on me
> 
> Cheers


Phew! I feel better now 

Enjoy the holiday and India.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

nanjiunn said:


> Not designed for owners with wrist sizes 6.75" and below. Period.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Wow, this is off putting. Am 6,5ish, flattened off though. Guess the quest for a vintage Tudor continues


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Haven't had this on in months









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Excellent photo, Sri. Happy holidays, mate.


Cheer mate and you...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Becker said:


> Wow, this is off putting. Am 6,5ish, flattened off though. Guess the quest for a vintage Tudor continues


Disagree, my Tudors work fine for 6.5



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have to agree, the BB's are too long and way thick for a small wrist IMHO. 
But everyone's taste vary


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing my vintage Omega left to me my grand father when he passed. I put it on a new rubber tropic Santa left in my stocking for Christmas
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, Brice! My condolences about your grandfather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Office... Unfortunately









Good day gents


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Allow me to show off - got a new phone on Xmas =D


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Early in the office this morning.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Will start the week off with this one.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Received grey rubber nato, and immediately modified it to fit the Tudor system 










However, during morning commute, had a small accident. luckily nothing broke.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Feeling a bit blingy today..


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Non-Rolex'ed still... Enjoying the 2500D... Good day Gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Greetings from Jakarta, Indonesia... Just picked this up earlier this morning, feeling very happy and excited -

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Taking the day off from work...Pelagos to start the day.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Devray said:


> Greetings from Jakarta, Indonesia... Just picked this up earlier this morning, feeling very happy and excited -
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So we are 3 in Jakarta now , sounds like we need to meet for coffee  


EA-Sport said:


> Feeling a bit blingy today..


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6460929


Nice combo there, RedWings?


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyN (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up some bourbon tonight, fellas-


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

The most generic Rolex ever, AMIRITE?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos for me today, we had some awfully moist weather, but it handled it just fine.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

I think Omega has done a great job when developing movement. This DSOTM with the SubC ND are the most accurate from the watches I have/had.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy week gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Non-Rolex'ed still... Enjoying the 2500D... Good day Gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Sri 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> Early in the office this morning.


Neat shot Luis  Very cool

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> So we are 3 in Jakarta now , sounds like we need to meet for coffee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


How about some coffee after some watch window shopping at Blok M plaza this afternoon?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> How about some coffee after some watch window shopping at Blok M plaza this afternoon?


Haha yes let's do that bud, will pm my cell number


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Great day of climbing with my kid in Red Rocks NV.









Got to try this on last night in Vegas.
Think I have a new 5 year plan for my 60th B-Day.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Becker said:


> Nice combo there, RedWings?


Thanks and yes indeed, Red Wings Beckman boots, good eye sir!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing my vintage Omega left to me my grand father when he passed. I put it on a new rubber tropic Santa left in my stocking for Christmas
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful gift, a keeper no doubt.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merry Christmas from our furry fam  or is it a selfie?? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Package is on the mail, will PM you shipping details later. Meantime, here's a pic for inspiration










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful Sri
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Cheers Deepsea... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

No Rolex sorry... Mental about 2500D


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Haha yes let's do that bud, will pm my cell number


Thanks again for the recommendation..Blok M Plaza in Jakarta is truly a great place for watch shopping..2 GMTs wrist shot with Alex..


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Haha Double Trouble!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Thanks again for the recommendation..Blok M Plaza in Jakarta is truly a great place for watch shopping..2 GMTs wrist shot with Alex..


Don't mention buddy , was cool to meet a wus member


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

IGotId said:


> View attachment 6466657


Gorgeous, I feel like the blue is much rarer than the red in terms of the 1931 line (although not as rare as the green  )


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

rockmastermike said:


>


Nice, my next watch is s blue YM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## jamski (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

No BLNR today. Put on the CW C60 Trident GMT.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

pretending to be a pilot by just wearing the watch hehehe


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaa guys -









Time to warm up for new year eve


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Freshly bought,1 day old...my first rollie.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub on grey nato today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

P1723 said:


> Freshly bought,1 day old...my first rollie.


Big congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THG said:


> Package is on the mail, will PM you shipping details later. Meantime, here's a pic for inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks a bunch buddy. Message received!! Nice pic. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back on 16570... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

P1723 said:


> Freshly bought,1 day old...my first rollie.


A classic... Many congratulations


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful view in Fort Myers with my morning coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Today BB red - one of my favourites...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

P1723 said:


> Freshly bought,1 day old...my first rollie.


Nice one mate, great watch, congratulations.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Beautiful view in Fort Myers with my morning coffee.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought you let that gmt go, glad you got it back 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my mates 1675, should I buy it.

What do you reckon?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Thought you let that gmt go, glad you got it back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I did have a trade on the table, shipped it off, then we decided to scuttle the trade and I got it back! I am pleased to have it on my wrist as we speak. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing my mates 1675, should I buy it.
> 
> Want do you reckon?


YES! That's a winner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing my mates 1675, should I buy it.
> 
> Want do you reckon?


She's a beauty... Go for it mate


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## jaredkanallakan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice! Dial looks very clean. If the price is fair then definitely.



Brisman said:


> Still wearing my mates 1675, should I buy it.
> 
> What do you reckon?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Beautiful view in Fort Myers with my morning coffee.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're in my neighborhood! Well, about a couple of hours north but close enough! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wearing blnr on a rubber b today:









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamski (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry to bore you guys with the same watch on the last day of 2015. 

Have a great 2016 to all!


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

Old Flake on my cruise last week


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Max Bill today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing my mates 1675, should I buy it.
> 
> What do you reckon?


You have the 16710 already if am not mistaken mate? 
Surely a lovely 1675 but somehow alike with your 16710. 


MickCollins1916 said:


> I did have a trade on the table, shipped it off, then we decided to scuttle the trade and I got it back! I am pleased to have it on my wrist as we speak.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a good call imo, the Tt gmt is a cracker  


blowfish89 said:


>


Love the combo, cool buddy ! 


traf said:


> Wearing blnr on a rubber b today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On rubber the watch face really pops, cool stuff 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still with this today ^^









Happy last day of 2015


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Non-Rolex GMT with my BLNR lurking in the background.. The GMT or the snowflake??


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Non-Rolex GMT with my BLNR lurking in the background.. The GMT or the snowflake??


The vintage sub or the polar Explorer we saw... All the way


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Evening swap... Loving rubber nato


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Max Bill today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stylish!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I love the black bezel black bay but it seems a bit too big for me..







but the north flag is also intriguing...hmm..the hunt continues...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Off to a party soon. Wishing you all a Happy New Year and all the best for 2016.










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

P1723 said:


> Freshly bought,1 day old...my first rollie.


Super cool. Perfect timing  Enjoy the beauty. Happy New Year 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm a boring (middle aged) fart. Time for bed I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16600


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Starting the day with this Tudor


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> On rubber the watch face really pops, cool stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Thanks alex! I've been enjoying it thoroughly 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Becker said:


> Stylish!


Thank you for the kind compliment, Becker!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Took the day off so the Reverso finally comes off!











hornsup84 said:


> Gorgeous, I feel like the blue is much rarer than the red in terms of the 1931 line (although not as rare as the green  )


Thanks!



rockmastermike said:


>


Nice pic!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sea-Dwelling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many thanks to all fellow members here for posting all those amazing watches throught out 2015... May 2016 bring a lot many more beautiful horological moments... There is no end to Exploriing this world. Happy NY


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Cheers to that!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Happy new years guys 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy New Year from Sydney, Australia! Also, made sure to wear a timepiece with a date. 



Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Best wishes


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Happy New Year


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

cpl said:


> I'm a boring (middle aged) fart. Time for bed I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...with a great watch!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

An old watch for the new year. 
A safe and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, I never get tired of seeing this one.

happy new year!



AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 6497737
> 
> 
> An old watch for the new year.
> A safe and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

2016 exploration begins. Happy new year.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Late lunch with family.

Happy 2016 to all!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to a new year family lunch... Happy Ref 2016










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeans & flip flops, Sri? I thought only Aussies did that 



Sri said:


> Off to a new year family lunch... Happy Ref 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That was at home mate 

This now...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

linesiders said:


> Old Flake on my cruise last week
> 
> View attachment 6487297


Very nice


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> You have the 16710 already if am not mistaken mate?
> Surely a lovely 1675 but somehow alike with your 16710.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Good point Alex


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Evening swap... Loving rubber nato


I like that look


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

damo_t said:


> Happy New Year from Sydney, Australia! Also, made sure to wear a timepiece with a date.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Great looking Blue SF


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

All the best for 2016, great to see this thread powering on, great watches and a great group of people posting.

Cheers

Still wearing this 1675, here it is alongside my 16710.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Indeed... Great people, great watches


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Going with this outfit for 1 January 2016


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Have a great time gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Happy New Year 2016 Everyone..


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

An older photo, but on my wrist today...


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy new year!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


>


What a photogenic watch you have there!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy & prosperous new year everyone!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Great looking Blue SF


Thanks mate! New Year with a Birth Year.


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

sillo38 said:


>


T dial is a keeper!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I really prefer matte dial! 

Happy holidays all.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Even he can appreciate the beauty of a watch.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Best wishes guys, 2016 cab only be better than last year ^^

Starting up very casual


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sticks...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Switched to this yesterday and will stay on today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorD (Jan 8, 2011)

MF 5513 for me today.


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

P1723 said:


> T dial is a keeper!


Thanks! Definitely the favorite of my collection. It'll be even better when I replace the service crystal with a domed one.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Switched to this yesterday and will stay on today.


Dude, looks AWESOME

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

My 50s 7909 with an explorerish dial


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

My favorite out of them all :-!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, d. The folded bracelet that came with this is not really to my liking, so it's always been on vintage inspired straps which I think works pretty good.



darby11 said:


> Dude, looks AWESOME
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David Cote (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot 1/2/2016


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Just added this one today.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Cloudy and drizzly morning with Batman...


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Rocking the subC on bond nato today;-)


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

BLNR all the way today! Happy Saturday, gents! 😄


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

A new arrival - Smiths Everest.


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

The only one I own - my Dad's.

Island time - getting ready for a fine dinner.


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

sillo38 said:


> My 50s 7909 with an explorerish dial


I had one of these with the same crown - very subtle piece and great dial - very nice!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

1990s Tudor Sub


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah, the '90 Tudor Sub is pretty awesome!










Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Submariner 5513


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with the recent Tudors, 70's Blue SF today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still on 16570, anyone else sporting a GMT?

Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Yeah, the '90 Tudor Sub is pretty awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed... Just perfect mate


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

_


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Non-Rolex today for casual Sunday.


----------



## tamade1989 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Still on 16570, anyone else sporting a GMT?
> 
> Cheers


Am with you mate but didn't make a picture today =)


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Still on 16570, anyone else sporting a GMT?
> 
> Cheers


I'm rocking a GMT today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual_Saint (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

First Monday in 2016 with BLNR


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Starting work with Sub... Love for it has grown significantly with this setup.

Good day all!


----------



## e.c. (Nov 10, 2015)

wedding gift from my father in law


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot 1/3/2016


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Beautiful..
Where is this place?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great start guys in this new cycle !


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

P1723 said:


> Beautiful..
> Where is this place?


Salt Creek Beach, at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Best wishes for 2016!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Red hot Sub, lol


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Flew back home with this... Very tempted to switch to SD4000 or the BNLR

Great start to the new year Gents...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy new year gents.

Starting off the work year with the BLNR on Phoenix nato:


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dano85 (Dec 21, 2015)

Giving the Tudor Black Bay some love today.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Back in work...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on Nato...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Looks great on Nato...


Cheers, my friend! I don't wear natos much, but I like this one on the SD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## David Cote (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

This guy for first day back at it









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Having starbucks in Shanghai with the millie

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

A bit indecisive with NATO's today, but then, I guess that's the luxury of NATO's...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> This guy for first day back at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God I love these... Gorgeous 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

first pepsi day in 2016


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ducati & Tudor are friends


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> This guy for first day back at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that AP, the other one is the Dual Time. I think Luis6 has posted one before.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This one for today on a new strap.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Got a "new" spoilt Canon film camera today. Here's a pic with my wife's DJ.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Back to work


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks, d. The folded bracelet that came with this is not really to my liking, so it's always been on vintage inspired straps which I think works pretty good.


It's funny how tastes and opinions vary... It's my favorite bracelet ever of all watches I own. So awesomely comfortable, it conforms to the wrist perfectly in all directions and is not bulky like many of today's bracelets. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TudorTuesday for me  with my favorite watch. The Tudor sub is as great on nato as it is on the bracelet. 
Have a great day.
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> This one for today on a new strap.


Those straps (I think they come on certain models, if I'm not mistaken?) really have me wanting one of the 1931 Reverso models -- love how the foldover frames the rectangular case, looks great!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cycling through the pieces I missed while I was on vacation...Hulk today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

wearing this .about an hour old !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Cycling through the pieces I missed while I was on vacation...Hulk today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Staying with this, also been missing wearing it during the off period


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I like khaki natos... It's going to be one of these for the pub tonight...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

With Batman for the second day back at work after 3 weeks vacation...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Perhaps I'm just spoiled by the Sub Glidelock bracelet but I prefer hefty ones with micro adjustments.

If we all had the same taste, this forum would be boring. 

Cheers.



Jeep99dad said:


> It's funny how tastes and opinions vary... It's my favorite bracelet ever of all watches I own. So awesomely comfortable, it conforms to the wrist perfectly in all directions and is not bulky like many of today's bracelets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

hornsup84 said:


> Those straps (I think they come on certain models, if I'm not mistaken?) really have me wanting one of the 1931 Reverso models -- love how the foldover frames the rectangular case, looks great!


Thanks! This Casa Fagliano strap was initially only made for the limited US Edition Reverso Tribute to 1931(same watch but had the 'syringe' style hands) in 2011. Only 100 of them were made and scooped up rather quickly.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/introducing-the-jaeger-lecoultre-reverso-limited-edition-wit

Now also on a few other current Reverso models I've seen.

Casa Fagliano are now taking orders for the straps and the wait time has improved from 10 months to about a few weeks.

I personally do love the look of the strap, but it's not for everyone. It dresses down the Reverso and can be worn with tshirt and jeans without being out of place.

Cheers.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks! This Casa Fagliano strap was initially only made for the limited US Edition Reverso Tribute to 1931(same watch but had the 'syringe' style hands) in 2011. Only 100 of them were made and scooped up rather quickly.
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/introducing-the-jaeger-lecoultre-reverso-limited-edition-wit
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks for the specific info! Had forgotten the maker. The fact that it dresses down the Reverso is exactly what I love about the look!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Going vintage tonight... All De Villed, off to my favourite pub in London Mayfair...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

The Punchbowl or the Grenadier, Sri?


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Going vintage tonight... All De Villed, off to my favourite pub in London Mayfair...


Such a sophisticated look!!


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

http://Untitled by daument100, on Flickr


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Cold Day


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Such a sophisticated look!!


Thanks mate... Nothing extraordinary. Just the usual except that De Ville


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Love that AP, the other one is the Dual Time. I think Luis6 has posted one before.


I heard someone calling me and my watch...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> I heard someone calling me and my watch...
> View attachment 6555810


There you are, fantastic watch, right up there as one of my favourites.

Am I right in saying this is no longer manufactured? I had a look around, not many out there.

What year would this be?

Thanks for any information.

Great watch.

Cheers


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

This guy is a magnet!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just wow. What a tremendous watch. Thanks for posting.



Luis6 said:


> I heard someone calling me and my watch...
> View attachment 6555810


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> The Punchbowl or the Grenadier, Sri?


No Sir... Just the less extraordinary yet very special Kingshead on Stafford Street... Cheers


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Just wow. What a tremendous watch. Thanks for posting.


+1, blue dial looks awesome and great balance on the dial.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Will likely be my next watch thanks to your daily photos (and darby11's). The size looks perfect on you. Gotta drop by my AD one of these days.

Like the strap choice today too. 



mtb2104 said:


> This guy is a magnet!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Relaxing Tuesday evening and a great Wednesday gents. Still in holiday mood 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Going vintage tonight... All De Villed, off to my favourite pub in London Mayfair...


Movie like all the way   Very cool Sri

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

darby11 said:


> This guy for first day back at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very nice 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


>


Beautiful shot   Great theme

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

chronograph day for me today..


----------



## mark16610 (Nov 26, 2013)

Its a glass-half-full day today


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


>


Damn, I flipped most of my collection and picked a vintage Rolex but this is one modern watch I love!


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


>


Never thought the blue YM would look this good on leather strap! Very well done, Sir.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


> There you are, fantastic watch, right up there as one of my favourites.
> 
> Am I right in saying this is no longer manufactured? I had a look around, not many out there.
> 
> ...


Mine was bought in Feb 2014. I'm not sure whether it is no longer produced; neither are the Taiwan boutique staff.:roll: What they told me is that the blue dial dual time is now a boutique only edition, but they have not received one in a long time. One thing they are sure: I was lucky to get one from an AD and get a discount.;-) It's not possible now for a boutique edition, and they don't even know when the next one will come.:think:



qtip.416 said:


> Just wow. What a tremendous watch. Thanks for posting.





blowfish89 said:


> +1, blue dial looks awesome and great balance on the dial.


Thank you for your appreciation, gentlemen.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## UmpaHimself (Jul 26, 2010)

Tudor BB by Tyler David, on Flickr


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

r3kahsttub said:


>


This is the second one (there are only three - third is a Milgauss) ;-)


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Quick meal before heading to macao for more meeting 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still...









Good day guys


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Damn, I flipped most of my collection and picked a vintage Rolex but this is one modern watch I love!





Luis6 said:


> Never thought the blue YM would look this good on leather strap! Very well done, Sir.


Thanks, Guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

Pepsi yesterday, this today.


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Switched out the bracelet on my Black Bay for a custom made Steveo strap in brown leather.


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baliansa (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

116600 for me... Meeting an old friend in Canary Wharf, London for a drink... Cheers



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

GC 1550 today










Got this NOS last year, case still has brushing on lugs










Rivet bracelet in top shape


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Little peaceful morning before meeting

Rocking the same milgauss for a week now 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dive watches should meet ISOFRANE at least once!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Had forgotten how nice this wears on the Jubilee.
An open "6" kind of day.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm really loving this new 'piece:


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Giving this favorite watch some love today..


----------



## nervosa1901 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Dive watches should meet ISOFRANE at least once!


Couldn't agree more 









Great combo on the BB


----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

Gentlemen, fantastic watch and congratulations, but an Explorer was designed to be a functional timepiece, not a piece of jewellery. 
Understated, pure class and not supposed to be visible from space.

Sorry to be a spoilsport, but the 39mm DJ's and Explorers go against the grain for me.

Rocking an Explorer as it should be rocked....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nickyboyo said:


> Gentlemen, fantastic watch and congratulations, but an Explorer was designed to be a functional timepiece, not a piece of jewellery.
> Understated, pure class and not supposed to be visible from space.
> 
> Sorry to be a spoilsport, but the 39mm DJ's and Explorers go against the grain for me.
> ...


Hey you, get off the ****, buy more watches


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

In early to avoid the 43C heat.


----------



## dbrauns26 (Jul 20, 2015)

First post. New BB.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That great Blackbay strap conundrum? Good day Gents


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Wearing the the old guy today.
Have a great day!


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Pelagos today


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

ghia94 said:


>


Wow, smoking hot!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

nickyboyo said:


> Gentlemen, fantastic watch and congratulations, but an Explorer was designed to be a functional timepiece, not a piece of jewellery.
> Understated, pure class and not supposed to be visible from space.
> 
> Sorry to be a spoilsport, but the 39mm DJ's and Explorers go against the grain for me.
> ...


Agreed on the Explorer 1 being 36 mm, but I prefer the bracelet myself.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sharp there... Classy Explorer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BNLR and beers with the lads... Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks mate! Cheers!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sea Dweller'ed... Have a great Friday evening Gents


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Orange anyone?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally... Friday! Have a great one!


----------



## ganderson (Mar 4, 2015)

Using a classic for the first time this year


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

ZrO2 all the way..


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Lollie pop today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rocking my first BNIB today, as awesome as it felt 7 years ago!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Can't seem to shake off this comfy combo (on NOS 22mm straight end tropic)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Got bitten by the Pam bug it seems.  New arrival, 118.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Which one for Friday fun???


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

jopex said:


> Got bitten by the Pam bug it seems.  New arrival, 118.


Many congratulations)


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Sri said:


> Which one for Friday fun???
> 
> View attachment 6587122


I'd go BLNR for a casual Friday.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Sri said:


> Many congratulations)


Thanks!


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

jopex said:


> Got bitten by the Pam bug it seems.  New arrival, 118.


How about a couple of pics of that strap pls?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Which one for Friday fun???
> 
> View attachment 6587122


Ha ! Too much of a dilemma Sri


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Getting back to some steel for the weekend 

Hope you all have a restful WE


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## N1ck_ (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

116600 tonight... Off to Soho... Great Friday Gents


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Wine & dine in the city


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Though the bracelet is irreplaceable, I sometimes feel like switching things up a bit...so I am rocking SD 16600 on leather today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy today. Have a great day, gents!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

New Everest strap today.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a great weekend, fellas.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Rocking my first BNIB today, as awesome as it felt 7 years ago!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, awesome pick up. Nothing like factory fresh right to your wrist.

Wait a second, doesn't appear ceramic so I'm guessing you mean that's 7 years old. My bad. BUT it's time to see a new incoming from you, that's a direct order.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Dude, awesome pick up. Nothing like factory fresh right to your wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! I got this one for my 30th in 2009, sent it for its first service last year, and fell in love with it all over again. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks! I got this one for my 30th in 2009, sent it for its first service last year, and fell in love with it all over again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it, I jumped the gun but edited my comment so read and head to AD

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Got it, I jumped the gun but edited my comment so read and head to AD
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ha, no worries, and I agree, it's time for an incoming...it'll have to wait until after my wedding next weekend tho. Now, I am trying to decide what watch to wear for that event!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Ha, no worries, and I agree, it's time for an incoming...it'll have to wait until after my wedding next weekend tho. Now, I am trying to decide what watch to wear for that event!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, great news on the upcoming wedding. Huge pre congrats. Given your lineup that I can recall I'm thinking tt gmt.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Wow, great news on the upcoming wedding. Huge pre congrats. Given your lineup that I can recall I'm thinking tt gmt.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, I am wearing my dinner jacket, and I have gotten rid of all dress watches. The question at this point is whether to go with my great-grandfather's pocket watch, or dispense with the rules about wearing watches (of any kind, much less sports watches) with a tuxedo, and rock my 14060m on leather. My bride-to-be said to hell with the rules, you like your sub, I like your sub, so wear it. We shall see!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> Have a great weekend, fellas.


Awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New strap


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

blowfish89 said:


> New strap


I love that watch more and more each time I see it :-!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Well, I am wearing my dinner jacket, and I have gotten rid of all dress watches. The question at this point is whether to go with my great-grandfather's pocket watch, or dispense with the rules about wearing watches (of any kind, much less sports watches) with a tuxedo, and rock my 14060m on leather. My bride-to-be said to hell with the rules, you like your sub, I like your sub, so wear it. We shall see!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mind sharing with us a photo of 14060m with tuxedo? Must be rocking! All the best to your coming wedding!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> Mind sharing with us a photo of 14060m with tuxedo? Must be rocking! All the best to your coming wedding!


I'll be happy to do that! We are getting married in New Orleans, and having a second line jazz band parade through the French Quarter afterwards...should be a rocking good time, and thanks for the kind words!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> I love that watch more and more each time I see it :-!


Thanks Jason. It would be good to know where I should go to service this in LA when the time comes.


----------



## Jfullm42 (Dec 5, 2014)

On a leather strap as the bracelet just went out to see MY! Loving this new pick up


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## ctaborda (Jun 13, 2011)

This!


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

I like the combo but wife hates the vanilla smell !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Time for some ribs, good day chaps.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

It's been quite a while since I wore this, decided to put it on for open 9 Sat.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

One of the very finest.... Good weekend mate


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Still high 30's / low 40's. Thunderstorm then a bushfire, courtesy of a lightning strike, about a km away last night. Tense moments with ash dropping everywhere.Can't give enough praise to those helitanker pilots. Prayers with the poor souls south - 120 homes gone in one community.










Back to normal this morning. Watchdog cooling off with her ice block.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

This for YMCA hoops with the little man










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, J! This new strap really has kept this one in the rotation longer than usual. Have a good weekend. 



JonS1967 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Miss seeing this one. 

Still perfect.



Brisman said:


> It's been quite a while since I wore this, decided to put it on for open 9 Sat.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

e.c. said:


> wedding gift from my father in law
> 
> View attachment 6534890


I think your father in law is a member as well, he asked for buying advice for your watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

LovecK said:


> Back in work...
> View attachment 6542714


Dont remind me, I am due on Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

rockmastermike said:


>


That sun burst dial is my fav.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks great on you, Josip. Congrats on another solid PAM. You are officially a Paneristi! 



jopex said:


> Got bitten by the Pam bug it seems.  New arrival, 118.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Polished center links are really starting to grow on me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctaborda (Jun 13, 2011)

I am enjoying leather bands more and more.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend Gents


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks, J! This new strap really has kept this one in the rotation longer than usual. Have a good weekend.


What strap did you get? The watch is so beautiful I'd wear it on band made up of strung together paper clips!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## skepticaljesus (Oct 11, 2015)

Picked up my first Rolex this week! Excited to be part of the club : )


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks. It's a Casa Fagliano strap made exclusively for the Reverso.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/what-rolex-tudor-you-wearing-today-705010-2183.html#post24239562

The Reverso isn't for everyone because of its shape, but after reading up on the history I was hooked. 



JonS1967 said:


> What strap did you get? The watch is so beautiful I'd wear it on band made up of strung together paper clips!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Saturday thrills... More Blackbaying with lapel pins etc... There are few avatars to this beauty... Blends so well with tweeds and vintage wear... Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks. It's a Casa Fagliano strap made exclusively for the Reverso.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/what-rolex-tudor-you-wearing-today-705010-2183.html#post24239562
> 
> The Reverso isn't for everyone because of its shape, but after reading up on the history I was hooked.


That is an amazing strap! The Reverso has been on my list since the mid 1990s. Personally, I think they're up there with the Sub and Speedy in terms of being horological icons. I've always been partial to rectangular watches too. I got a screaming deal on this Eterna but I will one day (hopefully soon) own a Reverso 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sri said:


> Saturday thrills... More Blackbaying with lapel pins etc... There are few avatars to this beauty... Blends so well with tweeds and vintage wear... Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharp as usual, Sri!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for kind words Sir... Good weekend... Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

That Eterna is awesome especially with the display back. Clean and simple. I agree with you in that the Submariner, Speedy and Reverso are iconic watch for each brand and I am very fortunate to own them.

I had the Grande Reverso 976 with clear caseback but sold it because it was a tad too thick for me. I loved that watch too, but alas it was flipped for my current Reverso.





I look forward to seeing the Reverso on your wrist (hopefully sooner rather than later!).

Cheers.



JonS1967 said:


> That is an amazing strap! The Reverso has been on my list since the mid 1990s. Personally, I think they're up there with the Sub and Speedy in terms of being horological icons. I've always been partial to rectangular watches too. I got a screaming deal on this Eterna but I will one day (hopefully soon) own a Reverso
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

You never fail to impress, Sri. That BBR looks sweet. What size is your wrist by the way? Some wrist shots, it looks big, but it looks spot on in this one.



Sri said:


> Saturday thrills... More Blackbaying with lapel pins etc... There are few avatars to this beauty... Blends so well with tweeds and vintage wear... Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> That Eterna is awesome especially with the display back. Clean and simple. I agree with you in that the Submariner, Speedy and Reverso are iconic watch for each brand and I am very fortunate to own them.
> 
> I had the Grande Reverso 976 with clear caseback but sold it because it was a tad too thick for me. I loved that watch too, but alas it was flipped for my current Reverso.
> 
> ...


Wow! That Grand Reverso I amazing too! The movement is gorgeous! Does your current Reverso have a display back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Just picked up my Powerball tickets for tonight's 800 Million Dollar lottery. 
Boy that would come in handy.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

My Tribute to 1931 Reverso has a plain SS caseback, which will be engraved for my youngest son one day (his birth year). 



JonS1967 said:


> Wow! That Grand Reverso I amazing too! The movement is gorgeous! Does your current Reverso have a display back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> My Tribute to 1931 Reverso has a plain SS caseback, which will be engraved for my youngest son one day (his birth year).


That's actually better than a display back. An engraved heirloom of that caliber is very special. Although I really like the Grand Reverso, I prefer the dial on the Tribute to 1931 Reverso. It's the cleanest dial in the line. Wear it in good health!

Is the Tribute a limited addition?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

The Tribute to US Edition was limited release worldwide (I think 200 or so). The normal version (mine) was produced from 2011 I believe and now dicontinued as JLC are looking to revamp their line in 2016.

Thanks.



JonS1967 said:


> That's actually better than a display back. An engraved heirloom of that caliber is very special. Although I really like the Grand Reverso, I prefer the dial on the Tribute to 1931 Reverso. It's the cleanest dial in the line. Wear it in good health!
> 
> Is the Tribute a limited addition?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot 1/9/2016


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> You never fail to impress, Sri. That BBR looks sweet. What size is your wrist by the way? Some wrist shots, it looks big, but it looks spot on in this one.


Thanks mate... Does it still look a bit on the bigger side ? It wears alright to me but tbh not as perfect as my 79190, 16570, 116600 

Good weekend


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mancayve said:


> Still high 30's / low 40's. Thunderstorm then a bushfire, courtesy of a lightning strike, about a km away last night. Tense moments with ash dropping everywhere.Can't give enough praise to those helitanker pilots. Prayers with the poor souls south - 120 homes gone in one community.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6599538
> ...


Good to see your okay, some wild things happening over your way.

Stay safe..


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Good weekend Gents


So classy. Love the champagne dial. Is it a linen dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Going for brunch on this beautiful Sunday


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

cpl said:


> So classy. Love the champagne dial. Is it a linen dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks... Yes, it's a linen dial... I do like it's less blingy fluted bezel


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Sticking with the recent Tudors, 70's Blue SF today.


Haven't checked in for a week, but this has some sweet sweet patina.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

skepticaljesus said:


> Picked up my first Rolex this week! Excited to be part of the club : )
> View attachment 6602826


Congratulations. Welcome on board.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful sunny day in London... Random weekend watches... Edox Sky Diver today... Subtle, understated, simple... Love it


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful... Explorer alongside it's natural gear and wear  Cheers


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Breitling for Sunday..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Quick post before sleeping and after charging the lume.

Cheers guys









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Moonwatch Sundays....


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

My son and I earlier today while taking a walk in the snow flurries.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

My wife and I getting ready to enjoy Moscow Mules and watch some NFL football.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

This on a warm summer morning in Sydney.










Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Playing with photo filters.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Starting with this bad boy, great week gents !


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## never_keeps_time (Nov 12, 2009)

I wanted to join this section with my red grape 116000


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

never_keeps_time said:


> I wanted to join this section with my red grape 116000


Looks great and welcome.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Playing with photo filters.


Stunning patina!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

trying to enjoy Monday with the Pepsi


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Starpcode sent me the wrong straight endlink bracelet.. 

But luckily the zulu has nice texture


----------



## never_keeps_time (Nov 12, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Looks great and welcome.


Thank you Brisman,

It's a well balanced watch and wears extremely comfortable. Modern with color yet classic styling of the case.

I'm glad I purchased the timepiece


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

damo_t said:


> Stunning patina!


Thanks, almost a one watch guy now. I see you have a 16800 too.. The gorgeous patina and the faded bezel is what drew me in to step outside my affordable limits for this one. I have never seen a better 16800.
Nice raw iPhone shot below


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you for the music David...


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, almost a one watch guy now. I see you have a 16800 too.. The gorgeous patina and the faded bezel is what drew me in to step outside my affordable limits for this one. I have never seen a better 16800.
> Nice raw iPhone shot below


Yes, it's a birth year 16800. The patina is more vanilla.

I could stare at your faded bezel and yellow indices and matching pip all day. A fantastic 16800. Wear it in good health.

You have inspired me to wear this tomorrow.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Good to see your okay, some wild things happening over your way.
> 
> Stay safe..


Thanks. Pretty widespread, nearly 200,000 acres burnt out. Work colleague got caught at Preston Beach. 3 options: evac by sea, stay on the beach or drive 30km south on the beach. That alone can be tragic if you're not prepared. Smoke & 45C on the beach was unbearable so they drove. 6 shark sightings off the coast also didn't help. Home 12hrs later, kids still in PJ's. 
We don't often think about what can go wrong. A single 4WD track to the beach, when it goes bad, it goes really bad. Time to start considering Plan B's. 
Anyway, on a brighter blue note...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have an excellent week!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Stay safe my friend.



Mancayve said:


> Thanks. Pretty widespread, nearly 200,000 acres burnt out. Work colleague got caught at Preston Beach. 3 options: evac by sea, stay on the beach or drive 30km south on the beach. That alone can be tragic if you're not prepared. Smoke & 45C on the beach was unbearable so they drove. 6 shark sightings off the coast also didn't help. Home 12hrs later, kids still in PJ's.
> We don't often think about what can go wrong. A single 4WD track to the beach, when it goes bad, it goes really bad. Time to start considering Plan B's.
> Anyway, on a brighter blue note...


----------



## beastomaniac (Nov 2, 2015)

None on my wrist today, because I've been working at my home office =)


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Bay today. I like the BB so much, I picked up a blue one last week...should be here today.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

damo_t said:


> Yes, it's a birth year 16800. The patina is more vanilla.
> 
> I could stare at your faded bezel and yellow indices and matching pip all day. A fantastic 16800. Wear it in good health.
> 
> You have inspired me to wear this tomorrow.


It is beautiful, enjoy it :-! Mine is from 1983 - six years older than me. By my birthyear, they had moved to the WG surrounds and applied markers :-x
And yes, I find myself staring often


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

At work today. Good afternoon everybody.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Back to the 16220 I got from my dad..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Gloomy and pretty chilly in HK. Little collage and a bit sunshine 










Great Monday evening & Tuesday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

GregBe said:


> Black Bay today. I like the BB so much, I picked up a blue one last week...should be here today.


Wow congrats, you need to complete the trifecta, I have the black as 1 seed.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

A little late, but the BLNR on the wrist today for them Monday blues! Have a good work week, gents! 😉


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

A gloomy day over here


----------



## tamade1989 (Mar 16, 2014)

This beauty that i inherited from my dad


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the 1655.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Still going with the 1655.


Great dial... congrats!! 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pepsi today...have a good day, folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Wow congrats, you need to complete the trifecta, I have the black as 1 seed.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


I certainly thought about it...probably would have been a no brainer if I didn't already have the Pelagos as well.

Here is the new BBB


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

DSOTM for Tuesday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Elementary Dr Watson... Enjoying a bitter at the iconic Baker Street, London

Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, just received this cool reissue =) 









In metal it's really awesome , although the bezel action could be much better !


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Hello guys, just received this cool reissue =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Alex, saw all three last week, blue, black and the gold gilt one. My mate bought a black one.

They look awesome.


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Been a while since I've put my 16710 on a strap.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks buddy , i've purchased it online and wasn't expecting the new turtle would feel that good - even the rubber strap is very comfortable ^^


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Back to the regularly scheduled program.......



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Working hard or hardly working. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

navjing0614 said:


> Working hard or hardly working.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I really have mixed feelings about this one. I love it sometimes and others not so much. Looks good on your wrist. How are you getting on with it?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

I actually love it. It's legibility is one of the best out there and the in house movement gives me 3spd. Can't complain and is definitely a keeper. Next target BBN. 😊

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ctaborda (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys.


I'll get one of these after I win the powerball tonight lol..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

This is not a bad way to spend my afternoon: sipping an IPA from a go cup on Royal Street in the Big Easy, whilst happily waiting for my soon-to-be-Mrs to try on clothing. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> This is not a bad way to spend my afternoon: sipping an IPA from a go cup on Royal Street in the Big Easy, whilst happily waiting for my soon-to-be-Mrs to try on clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you've had the beignets be now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> I hope you've had the beignets be now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's always our first stop when we're in town!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> It's always our first stop when we're in town!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smart

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UmpaHimself (Jul 26, 2010)

New B&S Diablo strap

Black Bay on Bulang Diablo by Tyler David, on Flickr


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Commemorating my 5th anniversary joining WUS








Tradition says wood though I haven't a wooden watch this is my only brown dial

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

UmpaHimself said:


> New B&S Diablo strap
> 
> Black Bay on Bulang Diablo by Tyler David, on Flickr


Love that strap, superb!!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

peatnick said:


> Commemorating my 5th anniversary joining WUS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

Just bought my 1st Tudor yesterday, after confused to choose between the Blue Pelagos or the Heritage Chrono Blue
Here we go


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hornback alligator tan


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

UmpaHimself said:


> New B&S Diablo strap
> 
> Black Bay on Bulang Diablo by Tyler David, on Flickr


Amazinggg pic :-!
I want that strap myself.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

HoLy LiFe said:


> Just bought my 1st Tudor yesterday, after confused to choose between the Blue Pelagos or the Heritage Chrono Blue
> Here we go


Excellent choice mate, congratulations


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

always brings smile every time i check the time..


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 6657802
> 
> View attachment 6657810


You have many nice watches, sotc somewhere?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Share with you guys my latest acquisition. Sorry not a Rolex/Tudor, but my first dress watch.
H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds (a.k.a. Mayu) in rose gold with Moser's signature fume dial.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> Share with you guys my latest acquisition. Sorry not a Rolex/Tudor, but my first dress watch.
> H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds (a.k.a. Mayu) in rose gold with Moser's signature fume dial.
> 
> View attachment 6660386


Very nice mate, congratulations


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Very nice mate, congratulations


Thank you, mate.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

SD now..but maybe the Explorer I will be better


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

HoLy LiFe said:


> Just bought my 1st Tudor yesterday, after confused to choose between the Blue Pelagos or the Heritage Chrono Blue
> Here we go


congratulations 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> Share with you guys my latest acquisition. Sorry not a Rolex/Tudor, but my first dress watch.
> H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds (a.k.a. Mayu) in rose gold with Moser's signature fume dial.
> 
> View attachment 6660386


  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

116600 for a relaxed evening in freezing London... Cheers


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Latest Rolex/Tudor family acquisition..







more description and pics to come.. I love the applied indices and a splash of yellow on the dial..


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

hun23 said:


> View attachment 6658930


Whenever I see pictures like this, it makes me want to immediately go to my nearest Tudor AD. That lume fits so nicely on the matte blue.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

3day trip and the Explorer and 1 other make the cut


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello there saw you decided to get the watch. Congratulations and enjoy. Here's its brother. 









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Share with you guys my latest acquisition. Sorry not a Rolex/Tudor, but my first dress watch.
> H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds (a.k.a. Mayu) in rose gold with Moser's signature fume dial.
> 
> View attachment 6660386


WOW, I have no words, grats buddy!


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Luis6 said:


> Share with you guys my latest acquisition. Sorry not a Rolex/Tudor, but my first dress watch.
> H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds (a.k.a. Mayu) in rose gold with Moser's signature fume dial.
> 
> View attachment 6660386


Absolutely stunning!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

It's been awhile since I've posted, but I'm still wearing the 114060 daily!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> WOW, I have no words, grats buddy!





watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk





asonstuf said:


> Absolutely stunning!
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Thank you, my friends. You are very kind. Glad you like it.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Share with you guys my latest acquisition. Sorry not a Rolex/Tudor, but my first dress watch.
> H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds (a.k.a. Mayu) in rose gold with Moser's signature fume dial.
> 
> View attachment 6660386


Oh wow, amazing - congrats

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6, supremely elegant new acquisition - good on you buddy =) 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## skepticaljesus (Oct 11, 2015)

Switched out the bracelet on my explorer for a strap. What do you guys think?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this. 

Trying out looping method to reduce stress on top springbar... So far so good!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Still this.
> 
> Trying out looping method to reduce stress on top springbar... So far so good!


Zulu or NATO?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Latest Rolex/Tudor family acquisition..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C  L


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just a ref pic in case someone is interested in the side by side... 
TGIF =)


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Just a ref pic in case someone is interested in the side by side...
> TGIF =)


Stay safe in Jakarta buddy..


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Zulu or NATO?


This is a zulu from strapcode (MiLTAT 22mm Thick 3 Rings Honeycomb Zulu Bullet Tail Military Green Nylon Watch)
despite the thickness, it was surprisingly comfortable...
many thick zulus/natos are very stiff... not this one


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

i opened this week by wearing the pepsi and today i am closing the week also with it..


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

On the move again


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Share with you guys my latest acquisition. Sorry not a Rolex/Tudor, but my first dress watch.
> H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds (a.k.a. Mayu) in rose gold with Moser's signature fume dial.
> 
> View attachment 6660386


Wow ... just ... wow!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Oh wow, amazing - congrats
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





alex79 said:


> Luis6, supremely elegant new acquisition - good on you buddy =)
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk





mattya56 said:


> Wow ... just ... wow!


Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Bay for Friday


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

A non-Rolex day for me. Have a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brandy milk punch to start the day in the French Quarter 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Brandy milk punch to start the day in the French Quarter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good, there's been quite a price rise for these in Oz recently.

Same overseas?


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New NATO for the Explorer.

What do you think?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New NATO for the Explorer.
> 
> What do you think?


I think it looks fun for a day or two, but the stock bracelet is the way to go


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rocking the gmt today =) 
Great week end gents


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> I think it looks fun for a day or two, but the stock bracelet is the way to go


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Weekend break in beautiful Warsaw... Sea Dwelling on Old Town... Good weekend... Cheers

Next stop San Francisco (again)


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

one from all the nicest looking chronographs


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sub today. Speedy tonight for a dinner party.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16600 and some antique games


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> 16600 and some antique games


Like the strap. B&S? Just ordered a B&S smokeyjack and it should be here in about a week.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

deozed said:


> Like the strap. B&S? Just ordered a B&S smokeyjack and it should be here in about a week.


Yes sir, I love the vintagesq tapered straps.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Should have worn the 16800 yesterday for the open '16' day.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

damo_t said:


> Should have worn the 16800 yesterday for the open '16' day.


Next time, or open 9 soon.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

never_keeps_time said:


> I wanted to join this section with my red grape 116000


Love that red grape :wink:


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Brisman said:


> damo_t said:
> 
> 
> > Should have worn the 16800 yesterday for the open '16' day.
> ...


This thread is anot unstoppable beast!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Watchdudeman said:


> This thread is anot unstoppable beast!!


Traveling well at 22K posts, love it, great guys around here.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

can't .......take.......new......pelagos......off!eeeeek! Ah well off to baby sitter first and then gonna enjoy a few days off with wife 1(see photo) and wife 2 (actual) at a spa break and double AA rosette dinner tonight. Gotta beat those January blues eh?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Watchdudeman said:


> View attachment 6698962
> can't .......take.......new......pelagos......off!eeeeek! Ah well off to baby sitter first and then gonna enjoy a few days off with wife 1(see photo) and wife 2 (actual) at a spa break and double AA rosette dinner tonight. Gotta beat those January blues eh?


No doubt, it's a looker, a temptation for many here


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

Must be Pelagos Sunday. Alas, I'm taking mine to work, not the spa.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Got to love it!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Enjoy some warmth and brightness on a dull rainy day.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SS.. SubC Sunday..


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

First snow of the season today.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

ppelagos on tour!


----------



## TimO (Mar 13, 2006)

Today I'm wearing my newest acquisition, a 1987 TT DateJust 16013.


----------



## dbrumbach (Dec 12, 2015)

Explorer 1, ref. 114270


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Have a good day, gents. A non Rolex day for me but my GMT has been calling to me so it's just a matter of time.









Threw a NATO on today. I like it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

dbrumbach said:


> View attachment 6702386
> 
> Explorer 1, ref. 114270


Nice !


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Colonial High Tea with my Tudor Black Bay


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Winter hike in Rocky Mountain National Park with the Pelagos.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A great dinner in Warsaw Old Town...


----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

On vacation, Bali I'm coming


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Enjoy some warmth and brightness on a dull rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 6699698
> 
> ...


This is breathtaking. Well done. I guess another to add to the list.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mesaboogie18 said:


> Colonial High Tea with my Tudor Black Bay
> 
> View attachment 6704114
> 
> View attachment 6704122


Is that milk with a splash of tea? Or tea with a ton of milk?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

TimO said:


> Today I'm wearing my newest acquisition, a 1987 TT DateJust 16013.


We will take your word for it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Is that milk with a splash of tea? Or tea with a ton of milk?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tea with a splash of milk


----------



## rbutler33 (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

@ The Stones Kuta Bali !!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Winding down the day.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

HoLy LiFe said:


> @ The Stones Kuta Bali !!


Nice hôtel in a nice location, enjoy Bali


----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Nice hôtel in a nice location, enjoy Bali


Thanks Bro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Weekend break in beautiful Warsaw... Sea Dwelling on Old Town... Good weekend... Cheers
> 
> Next stop San Francisco (again)


Awesome shots Sri  Thanks 4 sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thinking about a switch from the TT daytona 16523 to a 16520 black dial / or possibly a 16750
GMT.

Here's the gmt am referring to, if you guys have comments it would be highly appreciated  
The hour / minute hands have a different patina from the rest, the accuracy is 6 s per day which seem to show a healthy state. 
The insert seems too strong with the colors to be the initial insert IMO, I may be completely wrong.

I know the seller but the watch history is completely missing, unfortunately... 
Oh yah it's a matte dial, which makes a difference.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Thinking about a switch from the TT daytona 16523 to a 16520 black dial / or possibly a 16750
> GMT.
> 
> Here's the gmt am referring to, if you guys have comments it would be highly appreciated
> ...


Either of those two references would make a nice change.

Regarding the GMT you posted, mismatching hands would drive me nuts. I had a 5513 like that, it bothered me no end.
I'm sure you can find one all matching.
A friend of mine bought a 16750 last week


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

shiny ceramic..


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Even patina is highly desirable to me too. :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Either of those two references would make a nice change.
> 
> Regarding the GMT you posted, mismatching hands would drive me nuts. I had a 5513 like that, it bothered me no end.
> I'm sure you can find one all matching.
> A friend of mine bought a 16750 last week


Thanks for the valuable feedback mate, much appreciated  
Am trying to stay on the Daytona model , but for some reason the Pepsi gmt keeps ticking in my head.

Nice 16750 your friend acquired with the glossy dial and WG indexes, production after 1986 if I am not mistaken.


----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

Love this watch


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Aso like that coffee looks ridiculousl


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

AActually love this coffee! Ridiculously strong looking


dbrumbach said:


> View attachment 6702386
> 
> Explorer 1, ref. 114270


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello...it's me...


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Starting the day right. Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

..


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Seize the day. A good one to all!


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

My newest Rolex.
116000


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

What time is it?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

edhchoe said:


> My newest Rolex.
> 116000
> 
> View attachment 6714522


Congrats! Beauty


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

trying the rubber strap for the first time. Anyone recommend a good pair of tweezers to make the bracelet swap safer!you don't want to see what I used ffs lol


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Watchdudeman said:


> View attachment 6716986
> trying the rubber strap for the first time. Anyone recommend a good pair of tweezers to make the bracelet swap safer!you don't want to see what I used ffs lol


I bought this from Ofrei 
Bergeon 6825-PF $159.98
Spring Bar Tools
Pricey but worth it to avoid scratches


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Tried a friend's TT Daytona last Saturday.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Open 9 on the 19th!

With my dad who is having a Supercar experience for his 60th.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

damo_t said:


> Open 9 on the 19th!
> 
> With my dad who is having a Supercar experience for his 60th.




I'll join you


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rocking Daytona on first day back from an amazing time in New Orleans, Louisiana.

I wore my SD 16600 most of the trip, as it was the only wristwatch I brought; however, I wore my late great-grandfather's pocket watch with my dinner jacket Saturday, when I got married in the French Quarter.









When I say the party was incredible, including our very own second line jazz band parade, complete with police escort, through the Quarter and down Bourbon Street, prior to the incredible reception, that's selling it short! 









The band Arcade Fire happened to have arranged a parade in honor of David Bowie for that afternoon, so there were several thousand extra revelers in the Quarter, many of whom were dressed in costume and ready to rock. His music blared through the Quarter, which was so cool. 









Here we are with my lovely bride picking up her beautiful, flowing dress so we could walk the parade route. Unbelievable experience, and best day of my life!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Rocking Daytona on first day back from an amazing time in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> I wore my SD 16600 most of the trip, as it was the only wristwatch I brought; however, I wore my late great-grandfather's pocket watch with my dinner jacket Saturday, when I got married in the French Quarter.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to both of you Mick, it looks like you and your lovely wife had an incredible time.

All the best for the future.

Donald


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Congratulations to both of you Mick, it looks like you and your lovely wife had an incredible time.
> 
> All the best for the future.
> 
> Donald


Thanks for the kind words, Donald, it was a BLAST! What a weekend, and I am one lucky guy, that's for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Congratulations, Mick. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats Mick! 

Still wearing this... Nothing special but it simply works


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Congratulations Mick! The very best to you and your bride.


----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

Awesome view 😍😍
























@ Bali - Indonesia


----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

Great food @ Bali Indonesia
Tudor montecarlo 😂


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Congratulations to both of you..



MickCollins1916 said:


> Rocking Daytona on first day back from an amazing time in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> I wore my SD 16600 most of the trip, as it was the only wristwatch I brought; however, I wore my late great-grandfather's pocket watch with my dinner jacket Saturday, when I got married in the French Quarter.
> 
> ...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

pepsi days till friday for business traveling..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Decided to change back to the original Rivet Bracelet.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

CCongratulations that is a ridiculously amazing looking wedding !. May the road rise !


MickCollins1916 said:


> Rocking Daytona on first day back from an amazing time in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> I wore my SD 16600 most of the trip, as it was the only wristwatch I brought; however, I wore my late great-grandfather's pocket watch with my dinner jacket Saturday, when I got married in the French Quarter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 6713618
> 
> 
> Seize the day. A good one to all!


What a fine watch... can I have its reference details (incl dial colour etc) please? Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Congratulations Mick, all the best for this new life episode =) 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sri said:


> What a fine watch... can I have its reference details (incl dial colour etc) please? Cheers


Thanks Sri. It's a '72, Ref. 1601 with a Slate Gray dial. It's a fun dial and depending on the light will go from silver to gray to a cool shade of blue. I know many people today shy away from 36mm watches claiming they are too small. I think the Datejust, with its 20mm lugs and fluted WG bezel has great proportions. Seems to fill my 7.25in wrist. Here are some other shots.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Rocking Daytona on first day back from an amazing time in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> I wore my SD 16600 most of the trip, as it was the only wristwatch I brought; however, I wore my late great-grandfather's pocket watch with my dinner jacket Saturday, when I got married in the French Quarter.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations Mick... Best wishes


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Many congratulations Mick... Best wishes


Thanks, Sri!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Thanks Sri. It's a '72, Ref. 1601 with a Slate Gray dial. It's a fun dial and depending on the light will go from silver to gray to a cool shade of blue. I know many people today shy away from 36mm watches claiming they are too small. I think the Datejust, with its 20mm lugs and fluted WG bezel has great proportions. Seems to fill my 7.25in wrist. Here are some other shots.
> 
> View attachment 6723978
> View attachment 6723986
> View attachment 6723994


Many thanks for response with some splendid pictures... That's one hell of a beauty there... I have a 36mm Tudor DJ in gold and I just love it. What I love about yours is, there's more than one watch in it!!! Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

10 past ten! Have a great Tuesday fellas









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Rocking Daytona on first day back from an amazing time in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> I wore my SD 16600 most of the trip, as it was the only wristwatch I brought; however, I wore my late great-grandfather's pocket watch with my dinner jacket Saturday, when I got married in the French Quarter.
> 
> ...


HUUUUGE congrats buddy! Looks like a great time! I love arcade fire, really good energy in their music and very New Orleans too. Can't imagine a better parade to get into for your wedding day! Cheers 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

North Flag for this frigid morning...


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Rocking Daytona on first day back from an amazing time in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> I wore my SD 16600 most of the trip, as it was the only wristwatch I brought; however, I wore my late great-grandfather's pocket watch with my dinner jacket Saturday, when I got married in the French Quarter.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mick. It really looks like a wonderful day. I REALLY love NO and the French Quarter. The ethnic flavor and blending of different types of music, food, and drink is just full of life. Good luck on this step of your journey together. :-!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Congratulations Mick!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> HUUUUGE congrats buddy! Looks like a great time! I love arcade fire, really good energy in their music and very New Orleans too. Can't imagine a better parade to get into for your wedding day! Cheers
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk





Jason71 said:


> Congratulations Mick. It really looks like a wonderful day. I REALLY love NO and the French Quarter. The ethnic flavor and blending of different types of music, food, and drink is just full of life. Good luck on this step of your journey together. :-!


Thanks, gents! My wife is from Baltimore and I'm from Buffalo, but we both feel such a connection with the Big Easy. The food and music there are second to none, and that's ultimately why we chose it as our destination. Totally the right call. Just...wow.









GMTiiC today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Thanks Sri. It's a '72, Ref. 1601 with a Slate Gray dial. It's a fun dial and depending on the light will go from silver to gray to a cool shade of blue. I know many people today shy away from 36mm watches claiming they are too small. I think the Datejust, with its 20mm lugs and fluted WG bezel has great proportions. Seems to fill my 7.25in wrist. Here are some other shots.


Beautiful!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Watchdudeman said:


> View attachment 6716986
> trying the rubber strap for the first time. Anyone recommend a good pair of tweezers to make the bracelet swap safer!you don't want to see what I used ffs lol


Please let me know what you think of the rubber OEM! I'm considering a Pelagos (blue) for use on the rubber, but I rarely see folks wearing it on it, which has me worried that there's something wrong about it.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

@Mick: congrats!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> .


Catching up from a weekend away from the keyboard -- congrats, sir!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Becker said:


> @Mick: congrats!





hornsup84 said:


> Catching up from a weekend away from the keyboard -- congrats, sir!


Thanks, gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wed. Morning here in Oz.

Decided to wear the Blue SF today.

Have a good one.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Flash of Blue


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

A warm congratulations, buddy. Your wife looks beautiful. You are a lucky dude.

Wishing you years of love, laughter and amazing memories, Mick.



MickCollins1916 said:


> Rocking Daytona on first day back from an amazing time in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> I wore my SD 16600 most of the trip, as it was the only wristwatch I brought; however, I wore my late great-grandfather's pocket watch with my dinner jacket Saturday, when I got married in the French Quarter.
> 
> ...


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Black Bay on perlon today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> A warm congratulations, buddy. Your wife looks beautiful. You are a lucky dude.
> 
> Wishing you years of love, laughter and amazing memories, Mick.


Truer words have never been spoken. She is a gem! Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

GMT master 2


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

Very exciting today as a new member of family arrived after having a long flight!


----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

@TS Suites Hotel Bali Indonesia


----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

Good evening friends


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Rocking Daytona on first day back from an amazing time in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> I wore my SD 16600 most of the trip, as it was the only wristwatch I brought; however, I wore my late great-grandfather's pocket watch with my dinner jacket Saturday, when I got married in the French Quarter.
> 
> ...


Congratulations & long may it last.
Last time I was in NO was '95, doesn't look like it's changed a bit. 
Beautiful choice(s) all round.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Flash thunderstorm, almost went submariner myself...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Rocking Daytona on first day back from an amazing time in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> I wore my SD 16600 most of the trip, as it was the only wristwatch I brought; however, I wore my late great-grandfather's pocket watch with my dinner jacket Saturday, when I got married in the French Quarter.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Mick! Looks like an amazing time. Best of luck to you and your beautiful bride! 
Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Finally got this beauty back on my wrist. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Bay blue today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Very excited. BaselWorld 2016 all booked for 17th March. Can't wait 

Moonwatch tonight... Cheers



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snow day with the Pelagos


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Football leather nato.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Morning commute


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats & best wishes to both of you!


----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

@ W hotel Bali Indonesia
Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

On a stinking hot Sydney day.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


Each time I see this, I want it more and more


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> Each time I see this, I want it more and more


Thanks mate, I'm very happy that I was lucky enough to buy it back a year after selling it. I knew it had to be


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still with this beauty on the wrist


----------



## Robby_jai (Dec 5, 2015)

what i'm wearing today... also on a stinking hot sydney day


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats to Mick & his wife!


----------



## vackraord (Jan 28, 2014)

Acquired a brand new 114060 today |>


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Congrats to Mick & his wife!
> 
> View attachment 6752162


Thanks buddy!

Pepsi today on a frigid day in Washington, D.C. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BNLR today... Really like how comfortably it wears on my wrist... Good day Gents...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Two tone Thursday


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great day everyone.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Outstanding ensemble of colors Sri!



Sri said:


> BNLR today... Really like how comfortably it wears on my wrist... Good day Gents...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> Pepsi today on a frigid day in Washington, D.C.
> 
> ...


Another forum member from the DC area here..with my North Flag while waiting for the impending blizzard, stay warm and dry guys


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Outstanding ensemble of colors Sri!


Oh mate! No 

Thanks for kind words... Was messing around for that "Thursday is the new Friday" look


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Technicolour thrills... Cheers Gents


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Great day everyone.


Love the creamy vanilla patina!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Very nice qtip. Colareb is on a roll in the Rolex forum, I have two but they are both 22mm, I'll get one in 20 for the Sub


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

damo_t said:


> Love the creamy vanilla patina!


Thanks. To us watch guys, it's lovely, creamy, vanilla patina. To the rest of the world, it's old, faded and discoloured and bordering on gross. 



blowfish89 said:


> Very nice qtip. Colareb is on a roll in the Rolex forum, I have two but they are both 22mm, I'll get one in 20 for the Sub


Thanks, blowfish89. Really digging the strap and have two myself. They look great on the older subs and on my Speedmaster! Cheers.


----------



## jaredkanallakan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Blue 94110 today with a vintage filter.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

I did try the Rolex Cellini before getting the Moser.









There is no doubt that Cellini is a handsome watch. But I went for the Moser for its case shape, dial color, dial texture, fit comfort and detailed finishing in and out. It got my wife's vote for the same reasons, too.

















I think Rolex should seriously consider upping their already nice movement finishing a bit and use transparent case backs for their dress watches.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! That's a gorgeous watch. Congrats and enjoy it.



Luis6 said:


> I did try the Rolex Cellini before getting the Moser.
> 
> There is no doubt that Cellini is a handsome watch. But I went for the Moser for its case shape, dial color, dial texture, fit comfort and detailed finishing in and out. It got my wife's vote for the same reasons, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> I did try the Rolex Cellini before getting the Moser.
> 
> View attachment 6759130
> 
> ...


Hey Guys, regarding the Moser, check the video on this model, the commentary is excellent.

http://horologium.com.au/2016/01/09/h-moser-cie-swiss-alp-watch/


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> I did try the Rolex Cellini before getting the Moser.
> 
> There is no doubt that Cellini is a handsome watch. But I went for the Moser for its case shape, dial color, dial texture, fit comfort and detailed finishing in and out. It got my wife's vote for the same reasons, too.
> 
> ...


I would have made the same choice - I think everyone here would. Look at those curvy lugs !!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Great day everyone.


Fantastic


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Too lazy to take a new pic today, and it is hard to put the bracelet back on by myself


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, D!



Brisman said:


> Fantastic


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy today 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Panerai today!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

My one and only


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The bracelet finally came!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> The bracelet finally came!


Those straight end-links! How, how, where? Details?

Looks ahhh-mazing! Congrats!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

damo_t said:


> Those straight end-links! How, how, where? Details?
> 
> Looks ahhh-mazing! Congrats!


As other members have shared before, there are 2 options (I think) in the market.
I opted for the Strapcode approach as I wanted something with more taper (22 at the lug -> 18 at the clasp)
This is the one I got... and there is another with less taper
I wish the clasp can be slimmer... but so far I am happy with it


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> As other members have shared before, there are 2 options (I think) in the market.
> I opted for the Strapcode approach as I wanted something with more taper (22 at the lug -> 18 at the clasp)
> This is the one I got... and there is another with less taper
> I wish the clasp can be slimmer... but so far I am happy with it


Fantastic. Thank you. I wonder if it will suit the red BB. It suits the black so well.

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Where am I???😄









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Here:









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorD (Jan 8, 2011)

116610 for me today


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

A beautiful morning in the Sonoran desert. Wishing a safe weekend to all bearing the storm on the East coast this weekend.


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

DSSD on Rubber B


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dweller


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Exp 2 Polar today


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy today. Took the pic a few days ago. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A lovely evening on Sloane Street, London... BNLR today... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> A lovely evening on Sloane Street, London... BNLR today... Cheers
> 
> View attachment 6772442
> 
> ...


Nice combo, Sri. The pocket square pulls it together beautifully!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers Mick... To be honest I couldn't find a green pocket square to blend it well with my tie ... But the blues in the lovely BNLR have somehow managed to pull it off 

Good weekend... Cheers


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Same watch as yesterday.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

114060 on a Bulang strap.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Same watch as yesterday.


Looks great Q. What color Colareb is that...is it the mud? I was thinking of picking one up for my Black Bay.


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This now









Oh yes yes I got this yesterday


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Switched to








Great week end gents


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Switched to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Alex, congratulations


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with the Blue SF, but changed to a Blue Kangaroo Leather NATO for the weekend.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

More Blue Snowflake love from Oz.


----------



## chasb441 (Jan 16, 2016)

Just received a 1950's Tudor Oyster today...and it looks pretty good to me!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, you're right it is the 'mud' colour. Have a good one.



GregBe said:


> Looks great Q. What color Colareb is that...is it the mud? I was thinking of picking one up for my Black Bay.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

That looks classic. Congrats and welcome to the forums.


chasb441 said:


> View attachment 6777306
> Just received a 1950's Tudor Oyster today...and it looks pretty good to me!


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Back on my wrist after a couple of weeks break. Absence makes the heart grow fonder.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Same watch as yesterday.


Still like it today too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

alex79 said:


> This now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pick up, I recently went for this version - my first speedie (excuse non Rolex...)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a good weekend... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Same watch as yesterday.


Such an amazing strap that... Thanks for posting mate... I'm going to buy a few  
Cheers


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

The North Flag in its element..Arctic expedition









Or just shoveling my driveway right outside of DC lol...stay safe and dry fellas...


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Been out sledding with the kids.......


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

The PAM and I are dreading shoveling the driveway.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Bay...first time off the bracelet, on brown suede.


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

i love the red bb! congratz!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry no Black Bay today. Giving Black Bay a day off, and getting the beat up! 

Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Been about a week since I've worn this. Great to see it again on the wrist!

14060


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Nice pick up, I recently went for this version - my first speedie (excuse non Rolex...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. 
Yours is stunning ^^


----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

Trying the 114300 on a 22mm Nato strap I have for my Seiko in anticipation of it's own nato strap


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps, going mall-ing ( food & shopping)


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Sorry no Black Bay today. Giving Black Bay a day off, and getting the beat up!
> 
> Have a great Sunday all!


I got your back










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Sent from paradise!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowed in with the Mrs., sitting by the fire, getting ready to watch some football this afternoon. Rotated to 16600 for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Fully charged NF..charged from shoveling my driveway lol


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sunday afternoon armchair football.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 6799434
> 
> 
> Sunday afternoon armchair football.


So beautiful...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Start Monday with Black Bay


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 6799434
> 
> 
> Sunday afternoon armchair football.


Love seeing this one

Is this a 6239?


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Timester said:


> So beautiful...


Thanks Timester



Brisman said:


> Love seeing this one
> 
> Is this a 6239?


Thanks Brisman. It's a 6263.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

More Colareb love...


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 1/24/2016


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Honeymoon - ing








Great week guys


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tudor SF on Blue Kangaroo NATO.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Tudor SF on Blue Kangaroo NATO.


I am digging the roo leather.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> I am digging the roo leather.


Only problem is the watch hands keep skipping now


----------



## beastomaniac (Nov 2, 2015)

My new Polar 216570 at the home office:


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Stormy.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Mancayve said:


> Stormy.
> 
> View attachment 6803922


Gorgeous lollipop!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Desk diving.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys. 
Wanted to share one of my two new recent acquisitions. The reedition of one of the first 200m dive watch available to the public. Really love The Zodiac Super SeaWolf 53. 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Only problem is the watch hands keep skipping now


 
Made me giggle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Midday switch and more Colareb love. Huge fan of their Venezia strap. Great value. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

I got some explorations to do.


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Good Morning Australia Day


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, Happy Australia Day to the Aussies!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Commute


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rolex later  Great Monday evening and Tuesday gents  










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## skepticaljesus (Oct 11, 2015)

Check out my new watch box and small collection.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

skepticaljesus said:


> Check out my new watch box and small collection.
> 
> View attachment 6814082
> 
> View attachment 6814066


Awesome collection and a beautiful watch box. It actually reminds me of this book and how the modern wrist watch came about and the value of COSC certification.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

skepticaljesus said:


> Check out my new watch box and small collection.
> 
> View attachment 6814082
> 
> View attachment 6814066


Very nice collection and watch box! The Explorer I is one of my personal favorites. The Nomos is great too! Is that a Max Bill (another favorite of mine) on the upper right? It's hard to make out on my phone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skepticaljesus (Oct 11, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Very nice collection and watch box! The Explorer I is one of my personal favorites. The Nomos is great too! Is that a Max Bill (another favorite of mine) on the upper right? It's hard to make out on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, it's the 38mm MB auto in black.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

skepticaljesus said:


> Yep, it's the 38mm MB auto in black.


Nice! I have a black dial Max Bill Chronoscope. I love the Max Bill line! You've got a very nice collection there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skepticaljesus (Oct 11, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Nice! I have a black dial Max Bill Chronoscope. I love the Max Bill line! You've got a very nice collection there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you! Kinda thinking about a 14060 next...


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Plexy-Sub


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

So it snowed two days ago, and it's 18 ℃ (65°F) today...


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

'True Blue' Aussie Day.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mancayve said:


> 'True Blue' Aussie Day.
> 
> View attachment 6816562


Great pic. mate.

Hope you had a great day.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Mancayve said:


> 'True Blue' Aussie Day.
> 
> View attachment 6816562


Love the lollipop! That bezel......swoon!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
I am wearing the blue vintage Tudor sub on perlon today. I hadn't worn this beauty in a while with the recent arrivals. It was time to show it some love 

Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Pelagos today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

No Rollie today..wearing 40mm PAM..


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Been wearing the blue Tudor Sub again today (Explorer yesterday)


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Tudor for a lovely evening in Canary Wharf, London...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

B&R today. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> B&R today. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been on the lookout for this particular BR model. Love the date window at 5 o'clock. This and the panda version look great.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

damo_t said:


> I've been on the lookout for this particular BR model. Love the date window at 5 o'clock. This and the panda version look great.


Thanks! This one has the Valjoux movement. Later versions have ETA movements. I don't think they made too many of these. The Panda dial is really nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Good to be home. A good evening to all.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


>


Cheers Carl!  Long time no see, maybe it's my lack of presence on the omega sub forum lately...

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

traf said:


> Cheers Carl!  Long time no see, maybe it's my lack of presence on the omega sub forum lately...
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Good to see you, too. I had actually been away from all the forums for a few months. But been back now for a couple of months. Just got the Air-King back again on Sunday. Third time I have had this same watch!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks. Good to see you, too. I had actually been away from all the forums for a few months. But been back now for a couple of months. Just got the Air-King back again on Sunday. Third time I have had this same watch!


Glad to have you back. So it's this same watch that you've sold twice and recovered for the 3rd time now?? If so, hopefully the third time's a charm 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

this


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Changed to a Blue/Grey NATO for the Tudor SF.

Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


>


What an elegant piece that...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## RazorD (Jan 8, 2011)

MF 5513 from 1968 today. No wrist shot handy though.


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

Milgauss Z-Blue


----------



## jaredkanallakan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

RazorD said:


> MF 5513 from 1968 today. No wrist shot handy though.


Please make one handy!!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Bay today for a presentation to 100 job seekers on the benefits of a career in consulting.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Still polar explorer 2


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Today:









Yesterday:









Tomorrow???


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Submariner 79190... Who else is sporting one? Cheers


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

No Rolex today, but debuting a new piece I just acquired. Omega Planet Ocean Titanium 42mm. Just got to love the mesmerizing blue dial along with its perfectly clear crystal.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Incoming announcement (non-Rolex) for me. I was going to hold off for a bit, but found a particular watch at a reasonable price that was too right for me to pass up. Posting on this thread since it'd be odd to open a thread in this forum for a non-Rolex acquisition, but want to share with you gents who have been so helpful and encouraging. Should arrive by Friday!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Back with the NF today


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

hornsup84 said:


> Incoming announcement (non-Rolex) for me. I was going to hold off for a bit, but found a particular watch at a reasonable price that was too right for me to pass up. Posting on this thread since it'd be odd to open a thread in this forum for a non-Rolex acquisition, but want to share with you gents who have been so helpful and encouraging. Should arrive by Friday!


Give us a hint, man! Omega PO also?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Leather nato


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

RazorD said:


> MF 5513 from 1968 today. No wrist shot handy though.


Let's see it when you get a chance


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Leather nato


That NATO looks great


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Timester said:


> Give us a hint, man! Omega PO also?


Vintage... well, 90s.  Discontinued model of a watch that lives on.

Also, for those who know from PMs, don't ruin the fun!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Subglariner


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

SD from 2002


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Switched for a romantic dinner with madame - oppss time to go ^^


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Still in the honeymoon period.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The combination conundrum and all that...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Been a while since I wore my Sub C.

Friday, Friday have a great day.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

On a hodinkee calf strap..


----------



## Sewer (Jun 12, 2014)

2004 GMT Master II, black on black


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sewer said:


> 2004 GMT Master II, black on black


Pic?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

On a mission! 

Have a great Friday all!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Good news is that a new strap (and Bergeon tool!) for my new acquisition should be here next week. The bad news is that so will my new acquisition, which I initially expected tomorrow. The wait continues... at least I can watch the clock on my SD...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This for casual Friday.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> Good news is that a new strap (and Bergeon tool!) for my new acquisition should be here next week. The bad news is that so will my new acquisition, which I initially expected tomorrow. The wait continues... at least I can watch the clock on my SD...


I can understand your position right now, my new acquisition was delayed as well, maybe here tomorrow? We will see.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey, I accidentally found my etched Rolex crown on my crystal at 6.
Not bad for an iPhone 6.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry. I do find myself wearing this more than other watches recently. But you can't blame me...;-)


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> Sorry. I do find myself wearing this more than other watches recently. But you can't blame me...;-)
> 
> View attachment 6855746


Yes, it's very very nice

Maybe you should consider selling me your AP Dual Time in a few weeks. 
I'm adding something in the next 2/3 months, and I like that AP.


----------



## catman911 (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> Good news is that a new strap (and Bergeon tool!) for my new acquisition should be here next week. The bad news is that so will my new acquisition, which I initially expected tomorrow. The wait continues... at least I can watch the clock on my SD...


You are killin' us all with the suspense mate... Can't wait for that new arrival post... Cheers


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Black Bay Beauty. She's a special watch. Got a nice compliment on this one today....guy said it was very cool. I can't disagree with him.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Pepsi Friday.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Can't get away from this little sucker lately!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> Black Bay Beauty. She's a special watch. Got a nice compliment on this one today....guy said it was very cool. I can't disagree with him.
> 
> View attachment 6857090
> 
> ...


Hey Mervy, How are you? Blackbays are beautiful.... Mine says hello


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

martin_blank said:


> On a hodinkee calf strap..


Really love that strap combo... Cheers


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tudor today









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## jaredkanallakan (May 8, 2012)

peatnick said:


> Tudor today


Tudor for me as well.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Sri said:


> You are killin' us all with the suspense mate... Can't wait for that new arrival post... Cheers


If you're in suspense, think how I feel!!  Here's to what is hopefully a very productive weekend trying to keep busy passing the time.

And it isn't super rare or expensive, so probably more pop and circumstance than appropriate, but as you know, it's one I've been eyeing since I got into watches.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

@ hornsup84 , I always feel like a kid at Christmas when waiting for a watch to come !


Mike B , Canada


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hey Mervy, How are you? Blackbays are beautiful.... Mine says hello
> 
> View attachment 6858410


Howdy Sri! Looking dapper as ever. Have a good weekend mate!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

furrygoat said:


> Can't get away from this little sucker lately!


Mini blnr upper right!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Rolled with this today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

darby11 said:


> Mini blnr upper right!


I know, I did a double take when I saw it. That is a weird reflection.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> I can understand your position right now, my new acquisition was delayed as well, maybe here tomorrow? We will see.












Okay so it did arrive, and while not a Rolex I figured I would post a picture (albeit rather poor) here for closure on my comments. Hang in there hornsup, Monday will come soon enough.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Okay so it did arrive, and while not a Rolex I figured I would post a picture (albeit rather poor) here for closure on my comments. Hang in there hornsup, Monday will come soon enough.


Congratulations! I actually prefer this to the new model recently released at SIHH.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Congratulations! I actually prefer this to the new model recently released at SIHH.


Thank you, I do as well, by a long shot. Seeing the new one helped me decide on this version.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry guys am having a double affair with a speedy and a skx this weekend.

Great week end gents ^^


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Saturday colours... Moonwatch on a vintage green band, Barbour Skyfall Jacket... HAGW


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Still enjoying my new 'ocean on a wrist' and the welcome warmer sunny weather.


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

new Pelagos...happy with it!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

16700 for me today


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Lol true love


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

I actually like when people post a pic of their tasty omega .patek etc etc .....breaks the thread up nicely......but still I have to chuckle!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to my favorite watch, the TUDOR blue sub 79090 on a new leather Drunk&Toxic NATO prototype Art made with Horween November Sky leather and ToxicNato hardware 
The lighting was weird so the pics don't do it justice. The leather has a great blue hue. 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Timester said:


> Still enjoying my new 'ocean on a wrist' and the welcome warmer sunny weather.
> 
> View attachment 6873706


Love this watch. In fact I think I prefer the PO to the sub I think 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So guys I have sold all my Rolex and am thinking of adding back a Polar ExpII to the rotation for some color and I'd sell my B&R GMT. 
But have been considering the BLNR and SDc again. Just 2k difference to consider too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Saturday colours... Moonwatch on a vintage green band, Barbour Skyfall Jacket... HAGW
> 
> View attachment 6871946


Hey Sri
Was curious about the skyfall Barbour. Is it they make in England? I refuse to buy their made in Tunisia or turkey jacket that fall apart  My Bedale classic has been a trusted friend for years and has been strong!

How do u like it? 
Got a full pic? Is it a fitted cut?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

Took the Pelagos into its natural habitat near Pto Morelos, QR, México. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this watch.





Jeep99dad said:


> But have been considering the BLNR


Thank you, sir! And there's an opening in the BLNR club. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 60 milliseconds (Jul 4, 2015)

Ride the lightning.


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I switched to my favorite watch, the TUDOR blue sub 79090 on a new leather Drunk&Toxic NATO prototype Art made with Horween November Sky leather and ToxicNato hardware
> The lighting was weird so the pics don't do it justice. The leather has a great blue hue.
> Have a good evening.
> B
> ...


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

darby11 said:


> Rolled with this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn Cool Piece


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> So guys I have sold all my Rolex and am thinking of adding back a Polar ExpII to the rotation for some color and I'd sell my B&R GMT.
> But have been considering the BLNR and SDc again. Just 2k difference to consider too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Close your eyes, gently experience silence, and meditate on this ;-)... .... All three choices are beyond wonderful, but both of your SD's set it on fire.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> So guys I have sold all my Rolex and am thinking of adding back a Polar ExpII to the rotation for some color and I'd sell my B&R GMT.
> But have been considering the BLNR and SDc again. Just 2k difference to consider too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah










Did somebody say BLNR??? Btw, I think the preowned price has come down a bit since I got mine back in the summer...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> So guys I have sold all my Rolex and am thinking of adding back a Polar ExpII to the rotation for some color and I'd sell my B&R GMT.
> But have been considering the BLNR and SDc again. Just 2k difference to consider too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Brice you had both the SD and the Explorer II, so the BLNR would be a nice experience especially after you would brush the PCL ^^
But giving away the B&R would be... Not a good idea IMO, such a nice piece  
Oh yah PM me for the B&R 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great Sunday to all!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> So guys I have sold all my Rolex and am thinking of adding back a Polar ExpII to the rotation for some color and I'd sell my B&R GMT.
> But have been considering the BLNR and SDc again. Just 2k difference to consider too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Blnr is a no brainer IMO. Fabulous reference, I can flip with the best and in March it's my two year anniversary. Longest held piece, by far for me

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Great Sunday to all!


Great combo


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Enjoying winter sunshine by the window.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

A good night to all.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

That stitching and steelwork really pop. I think that tudor would look good on a bit of string tbf


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> > I switched to my favorite watch, the TUDOR blue sub 79090 on a new leather Drunk&Toxic NATO prototype Art made with Horween November Sky leather and ToxicNato hardware
> ...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


>


Best on its dear bracelet imo, looks darn darn good


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey Sri
> Was curious about the skyfall Barbour. Is it they make in England? I refuse to buy their made in Tunisia or turkey jacket that fall apart  My Bedale classic has been a trusted friend for years and has been strong!
> 
> How do u like it?
> ...


Hi Brice... Not aware of Barbour made outside of England tbh... I got a few and all South Shields made... This particular Dept B is a Skyfall limited edition... I just love it...Yeah, it's a slick fitted jacket, wears quite smart really... Posting a couple pictures (including the very 007)... Less confident if they are available at all at Barbour. If you are keen I could find out here at their flagship store in London... Good weekend... Cheers

P.s. Great choice there... Got a couple Bedales too... Just too good...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> Howdy Sri! Looking dapper as ever. Have a good weekend mate!


All good... Thanks matey... Cheers


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hi Brice... Not aware of Barbour made outside of England tbh... I got a few and all South Shields made... This particular Dept B is a Skyfall limited edition... I just love it...Yeah, it's a slick fitted jacket, wears quite smart really... Posting a couple pictures (including the very 007)... Less confident if they are available at all at Barbour. If you are keen I could find out here at their flagship store in London... Good weekend... Cheers
> 
> P.s. Great choice there... Got a couple Bedales too... Just too good...
> 
> ...


Wow! It's nice. I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Go giants! face off in 15


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Yeoo 1-0


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Best on its dear bracelet imo, looks darn darn good


Thanks Alex, I agree and for February I will keep it on the bracelet


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

early morning for church










Now back to basics for the rest of the day

some Ti on Canvas










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Almost forgot how comfortable this guy is. 

Have a great week ahead all!


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

bleu-noir!

That said I admire a legend in the surf clothing and board shaping industry who has worn an ExpII for years, a watch that is the epitomy of style.




Jeep99dad said:


> So guys I have sold all my Rolex and am thinking of adding back a Polar ExpII to the rotation for some color and I'd sell my B&R GMT.
> But have been considering the BLNR and SDc again. Just 2k difference to consider too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex today. Will stick with this one for one more day.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Monday Blues...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Although wearing a diver's watch, I don't really want to dive into the winter Pacific Ocean. Photo taken at Sansiantai, Taitung County, Taiwan.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes yes yes - I've almost pulled the trigger on the green sub, but this time the speedy sandwich sapphire crystal got my money, thought I would diversify, yet that speedy is a real cracker imo 









I'll get back to that sub at some point ^^


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Before leaving for work, I got an email saying I had a FedEx delivery -- my new acquisition was finally here!

Well protected packaging had taken it to me from Cali. First things first, my B&R band that I ordered for it also arrived today:










Without further ado, old box and warranty card that matches age but not use marks on my new watch--finally something to wear on Tuesdays!










Omega Speedmaster Professional ref 3572.50 !! Hesalite front, sapphire display back combo. From 1998, this particular specimen has the newer caliber 1863, but still has a tritium dial. As you can see, it's already developed some great patina, while still being relatively in great shape otherwise. With all that in a single watch, I moved up my timeline for my next purchase to make sure it didn't slip through my hands.










Thank you to WatchValutNYC for a seamless and speedy (sorry, had to) transaction. Also a big thank you to @Sri for your input/guidance and @Traf for your patina'd Speedy pushing me to the brink! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

No Rollie today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Yes yes yes - I've almost pulled the trigger on the green sub, but this time the speedy sandwich sapphire crystal got my money, thought I would diversify, yet that speedy is a real cracker imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hornsup84 said:


> Omega Speedmaster Professional ref 3572.50 !! Hesalite front, sapphire display back combo. From 1998, this particular specimen has the newer caliber 1863, but still has a tritium dial. As you can see, it's already developed some great patina, while still being relatively in great shape otherwise. With all that in a single watch, I moved up my timeline for my next purchase to make sure it didn't slip through my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely speedys, gents...I have never owned an Omega, but those are tempting for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> Before leaving for work, I got an email saying I had a FedEx delivery -- my new acquisition. was finally here!
> 
> Well protected packaging had taken it to me from Cali. First things first, my B&R band that I ordered for it also arrived today:
> 
> ...


Lovely speedy! Glad to assist with the decision making 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Lovely speedys, gents...I have never owned an Omega, but those are tempting for sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never too late to try one out


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

My new to me OP 116000


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

I love this speedy iteration. Worth the suspense for me. Enjoy it!



hornsup84 said:


> Before leaving for work, I got an email saying I had a FedEx delivery -- my new acquisition was finally here!
> 
> Well protected packaging had taken it to me from Cali. First things first, my B&R band that I ordered for it also arrived today:
> 
> ...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Had a craving for something non-black suddenly...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> Before leaving for work, I got an email saying I had a FedEx delivery -- my new acquisition was finally here!
> 
> Well protected packaging had taken it to me from Cali. First things first, my B&R band that I ordered for it also arrived today:
> 
> ...


Congrats, she is a real beauty =) 
Many would agree that you found the best of both worlds with this specific model. 
Enjoy ^^


MickCollins1916 said:


> Lovely speedys, gents...I have never owned an Omega, but those are tempting for sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt you will own one down the wus road mate , it's just a matter of time.


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

116713LN









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Had this on today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> Although wearing a diver's watch, I don't really want to dive into the winter Pacific Ocean. Photo taken at Sansiantai, Taitung County, Taiwan.


How cold is the water?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Monday evening and Tuesday fellas










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> Although wearing a diver's watch, I don't really want to dive into the winter Pacific Ocean. Photo taken at Sansiantai, Taitung County, Taiwan.


Oh wow  What a shot Luis 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hi Brice... Not aware of Barbour made outside of England tbh... I got a few and all South Shields made... This particular Dept B is a Skyfall limited edition... I just love it...Yeah, it's a slick fitted jacket, wears quite smart really... Posting a couple pictures (including the very 007)... Less confident if they are available at all at Barbour. If you are keen I could find out here at their flagship store in London... Good weekend... Cheers
> 
> P.s. Great choice there... Got a couple Bedales too... Just too good...
> 
> ...


Sorry for popping this one up again but super classy Sri  Loving it. Need that Barbour Thanks for sharing - and actually I think below watch would fit very well  


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'Day Guys,


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello from Korea!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> Before leaving for work, I got an email saying I had a FedEx delivery -- my new acquisition was finally here!
> 
> Well protected packaging had taken it to me from Cali. First things first, my B&R band that I ordered for it also arrived today:
> 
> ...


Many congratulations mate... Speedy is a winner... a 90s Speedy? Even better... Hesalite and Patina'ed? How beautiful is that! It's one hell of a versatile chrono... Boardrooms to Beers... from this very Earth to the Moon  Wear it in good health mate...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Please do post few wrist shots... Cheers


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Wiping the dust off the speedy.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

hornsup84 said:


> Before leaving for work, I got an email saying I had a FedEx delivery -- my new acquisition was finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it, great choice.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Return to rubber.


----------



## nunzo (Jan 7, 2014)

94110 snowflake


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

A good day to all!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Sri said:


> Please do post few wrist shots... Cheers


Well don't mind if I do, first Speedy Tuesday for me! Switched it to the strap last night, not particularly dressy but the stitching brings out the patina nicely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nunzo (Jan 7, 2014)

145.022?


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

nunzo said:


> 145.022?


3572.50 (early 1998) - more details a couple pages back in this thread on the unveiling if you're inclined/interested


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 6914010
> 
> 
> A good old day to all!


Stunning!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 6914010
> 
> 
> A good old day to all!


Very beautiful there Sir... If I got myself a Daytona it's got to be one of these... Great co-ordination too... Compliments


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

My 79170


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 6914010
> 
> 
> A good old day to all!


Amazing !


----------



## jaredkanallakan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> Well don't mind if I do, first Speedy Tuesday for me! Switched it to the strap last night, not particularly dressy but the stitching brings out the patina nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good mate... Looks really nice... Like that vintage band... Thanks for posting... Cheers...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Moonwatch Speedy Tuesday...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## timeisnow (Feb 3, 2016)

This is on my wrist nearly all the time


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Stunning!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon.



Becker said:


> Amazing !


Thanks Becker, even after 34 years it amazes me every time I put it on. My dad had great taste.



Sri said:


> Very beautiful there Sir... If I got myself a Daytona it's got to be one of these... Great co-ordination too... Compliments


Thanks Sri, a compliment from you on attire is always held in high regard. Always enjoy your combos.


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> Well don't mind if I do, first Speedy Tuesday for me! Switched it to the strap last night, not particularly dressy but the stitching brings out the patina nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Switching to the strap was brilliant. Looks awesome. Well, it's official, I need a Speedy.

Who is the strap manufacturer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

My two divers.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes yes we all should have one 









Good humpday to all


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> How cold is the water?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Not sure about the water temperature. The only thing that I can be sure about is that I want to stay dry.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

The weather is good today on the Pacific Coast of Southeastern Taiwan.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

This old lady today ! ;-)


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Explorer II on Black Bay fabric strap... It feels great!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nunzo (Jan 7, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> This old lady today ! ;-)


ever consider letting go of it? 

wearing my 79170 big block on this foggy 60 degree winter day


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

mattya56 said:


> Switching to the strap was brilliant. Looks awesome. Well, it's official, I need a Speedy.
> 
> Who is the strap manufacturer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! B&R Bands saddle brown vintage strap (20mm). I found my way there because I wasn't ready to drop $150+ on a strap, but liked the look. They also have multiple lengths in each. I got a large, as I have an 8"+ wrist, and prob could have gone with a medium, but nice to finally have some tail on the strap and not be on the last hole every time.

https://www.bandrbands.com


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Luis6 said:


> Although wearing a diver's watch, I don't really want to dive into the winter Pacific Ocean. Photo taken at Sansiantai, Taitung County, Taiwan.


Disgracefully awesome picture!


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

I think I'm gonna pull the trigger on a speedie moonwatch next week for my eldests sixteenth. ...all these pictures are awesome.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Chilled at Mr Foggs Residence, London Mayfair... Cheers


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Sri said:


> Chilled at Mr Foggs Residence, London Mayfair... Cheers


See another fine speedy


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Wearing this today (photo from yesterday).

16660 from 1984.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

TheDude said:


> Wearing this today (photo from yesterday).
> 
> 16660 from 1984.
> 
> ...


Nice watch. ...nicer cigar!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

hornsup84 said:


> Thanks! B&R Bands saddle brown vintage strap (20mm). I found my way there because I wasn't ready to drop $150+ on a strap, but liked the look. They also have multiple lengths in each. I got a large, as I have an 8"+ wrist, and prob could have gone with a medium, but nice to finally have some tail on the strap and not be on the last hole every time.
> 
> https://www.bandrbands.com


I am thinking on pulling the trigger on one of there straps. How do you rate the quality?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Watchdudeman said:


> Disgracefully awesome picture!


Glad you like it!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Glad you like it!












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Saw the blue / grey Oris 65 today. Blue is lighter than in pics. Can't tell if love or dislike it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good, don't see the black dial too often for this reference, it's always the Polar.
I like it, it's the one I would opt for but I understand the attraction of the Polar.

I thought I better add the last bit so I didn't Polar....ise the group


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

TheDude said:


> Wearing this today (photo from yesterday).
> 
> 16660 from 1984.
> 
> ...


Great looking watch, great reference, love the 16660.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Looks good, don't see the black dial too often for this reference, it's always the Polar.
> I like it, it's the one I would opt for but I understand the attraction of the Polar.
> 
> I thought I better add the last bit so I didn't Polar....ise the group


Thanks. The black is more dressy and the red GMT hand really pops against the black dial.
I want the Polar too...would that be too greedy


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

damo_t said:


> I am thinking on pulling the trigger on one of there straps. How do you rate the quality?
> Thanks in advance!


I'm a bad person to ask, as this is the first leather strap I've purchased (that didn't come on a watch already), so I have little to compare it to. That caveat being laid out, the strap has a nice thickness to it, but wears on the wrist nicely. The leather itself is appropriately uniform and finished reasonably well (including a smoothed finish backing), and it looks great! Hard to tell on longevity, but I don't think it will get worn out too quickly. For $70, I think it's pretty cost effective to date.

One thing I'd mention is that I went with a large by trying to do the measurements myself, and probably went one step too far, so if you're on the edge of ordering up or down a size, I'd recommend going down instead of up. YMMV though.

I hadn't googled reviews (I was too excited about my incoming Speedy and pulled the trigger fast!), but a quick one brought up this one about the suede, which mirrors my initial thoughts: A Photo Review of the Vintage Brown Suede Strap from BandRBands | GMT Minus Five


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

hornsup84 said:


> I'm a bad person to ask, as this is the first leather strap I've purchased (that didn't come on a watch already), so I have little to compare it to. That caveat being laid out, the strap has a nice thickness to it, but wears on the wrist nicely. The leather itself is appropriately uniform and finished reasonably well (including a smoothed finish backing), and it looks great! Hard to tell on longevity, but I don't think it will get worn out too quickly. For $70, I think it's pretty cost effective to date.
> 
> One thing I'd mention is that I went with a large by trying to do the measurements myself, and probably went one step too far, so if you're on the edge of ordering up or down a size, I'd recommend going down instead of up. YMMV though.
> 
> I hadn't googled reviews (I was too excited about my incoming Speedy and pulled the trigger fast!), but a quick one brought up this one about the suede, which mirrors my initial thoughts: A Photo Review of the Vintage Brown Suede Strap from BandRBands | GMT Minus Five


Appreciate the feedback! I'm toying with the idea of a rally strap for my Speedy and yes the price point is certainly attractive.

Congrats again on your Speedy and wear it in good health!


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

Well I'm still minty new on here, but I'll follow cpl's suggestion and get involved to post on this forum too.
Hard to know where to start. My collection is pretty extensive, but here's my patina starred 5513 to kick it off.







Looking forward to reading through this thread and seeing some of your pieces.


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

TheDude said:


> Wearing this today (photo from yesterday).
> 
> 16660 from 1984.
> 
> ...


I'll join in on the cigars too


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

willa said:


> I'll join in on the cigars too
> View attachment 6933962


Very nice!

The cigar I had may not be on the radar of all but the cigar nerds... It's Nick Melillo's new project. If you don't recognize his name, he was the master blender for Drew Estate for many years and was responsible for the Liga Privada cigars (plus lots of others).

http://halfwheel.com/nicholas-melillo-leaves-drew-estate

This cigar, "El Güegüense" is a masterpiece.

http://halfwheel.com/el-gueguense-corona-gorda/99872

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

willa said:


> Well I'm still minty new on here, but I'll follow cpl's suggestion and get involved to post on this forum too.
> Hard to know where to start. My collection is pretty extensive, but here's my patina starred 5513 to kick it off.
> View attachment 6933770
> 
> Looking forward to reading through this thread and seeing some of your pieces.


I was going to refer you there - this is one of the very best threads on WUS. A group shot of the collection would be nice !!


----------



## truep287 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

TheDude said:


> Very nice!
> 
> The cigar I had may not be on the radar of all but the cigar nerds... It's Nick Melillo's new project. If you don't recognize his name, he was the master blender for Drew Estate for many years and was responsible for the Liga Privada cigars (plus lots of others).
> 
> ...


He was involved in Undercrown and the Nica Rustica wasnt he? I never liked the El Brujito, but the Nirvana Cameroon (that Nicaraguan and Hinduran!) I had a brief love affair with. Nice to see someone else who knows their cigars. And thank you.


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

Nothing for it but to send a Padellone 8171 now I see someone else smoking cigars


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

willa said:


> Well I'm still minty new on here, but I'll follow cpl's suggestion and get involved to post on this forum too.
> Hard to know where to start. My collection is pretty extensive, but here's my patina starred 5513 to kick it off.
> View attachment 6933770
> 
> Looking forward to reading through this thread and seeing some of your pieces.


Great 5513, looking forward to seeing the others on here.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Friday tomorrow.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

willa said:


> I'll join in on the cigars too
> View attachment 6933962


love those cohiba s


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

willa said:


> Well I'm still minty new on here, but I'll follow cpl's suggestion and get involved to post on this forum too.
> Hard to know where to start. My collection is pretty extensive, but here's my patina starred 5513 to kick it off.
> View attachment 6933770
> 
> Looking forward to reading through this thread and seeing some of your pieces.


Wow, nice entrance! Lots of patina love from me. Look forward to seeing the rest of your collection!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

willa said:


> He was involved in Undercrown and the Nica Rustica wasnt he? I never liked the El Brujito, but the Nirvana Cameroon (that Nicaraguan and Hinduran!) I had a brief love affair with. Nice to see someone else who knows their cigars. And thank you.


Yes. I actually quite like the Nica... They need some age to really shine. I used to moonlight at the cigar shop in my neighborhood before it closed. Simply for fun, plus access to the IPCPR show and first dibs on the rare stock.

Also got my CRT (Certified Retail Tobacconist) from Tobacconist University.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

Just off to run errands, I'll post some more soon enough. Thank you guys! (I love cohiba best of all too watchdudeman)







In the meantime, you can see how much I am dedicated to Rolex can't you


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

TheDude said:


> Yes. I actually quite like the Nica... They need some age to really shine. I used to moonlight at the cigar shop in my neighborhood before it closed. Simply for fun, plus access to the IPCPR show and first dibs on the rare stock.
> 
> Also got my CRT (Certified Retail Tobacconist) from Tobacconist University.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I don't think I can match these! No CRT for me, just a great appreciation. Cohiba Behike is my favorite in the world, whats yours?


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

willa said:


> I don't think I can match these! No CRT for me, just a great appreciation. Cohiba Behike is my favorite in the world, whats yours?


That question is almost impossible for me to answer because I like so many great cigars.

I'd say as a brand, my favorite is Tatuaje.

I tend not to smoke as much Cuban stuff because it's not super easy to get top quality in the USA.

What gets me excited is trying new stuff, experimental stuff, rare stuff...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Friday tomorrow.


Been a while off your wrist, cool to see it back


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks to Luis and Rob for bringing this fabulous watch to my attention.

New incoming today (sorry not a Rolex/Tudor):


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheers 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

What colours!!! Smashing stuff mate... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Fridays actually start on Thursdays?


----------



## Wasatch (Sep 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sri said:


> The combination conundrum and all that...


Great combo !! Kudos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

DJ from 1986


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

double post


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Been a while off your wrist, cool to see it back


Thanks Alex

Takes me around 5/6 weeks sometimes to come back around. My daily change habits have generally turned weekly.


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

Well its me cheating since I'm wearing a Pam today, but Ill share some interesting or odd ones just for the chance to.
(buchmann69 I am loving that Tudor there)

5512 (no pip!)








Daytona 116506 platinum








My HS01 and custom daydate








Sultan








Hopefully you enjoy!


----------



## Reywal (Oct 23, 2014)

willa said:


> Well its me cheating since I'm wearing a Pam today, but Ill share some interesting or odd ones just for the chance to.
> (buchmann69 I am loving that Tudor there)
> 
> 5512 (no pip!)
> ...


Is that last one a genuine Rollie?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

willa said:


> Well its me cheating since I'm wearing a Pam today, but Ill share some interesting or odd ones just for the chance to.
> (buchmann69 I am loving that Tudor there)
> 
> 5512 (no pip!)
> ...


You got me at platona

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

Reywal said:


> Is that last one a genuine Rollie?


Yes, if you haven't read into them it's pretty fascinating. Many variations produced from the 1970s. It got to the stage where there was a department created especially at Rolex to ensure they were up to scratch. I have some with the Saudi emblem with the palms I prefer; not only Subs and Sea-Dwellers they also priduced Presidents, Datejusts, TOG, Airkings and a couple more I've forgotten. 
Worth reading up on.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

willa has made quite an entrance. I hope she doesn't mind if I post a link to some other photos that I'm sure some of you would like to see.... #37


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

Timester said:


> willa has made quite an entrance. I hope she doesn't mind if I post a link to some other photos that I'm sure some of you would like to see.... #37


How flattering!
No I don't mind any at all Rick. Thank you 
I'll find some of my more unusual Rolex to show soon


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

willa said:


> Well its me cheating since I'm wearing a Pam today, but Ill share some interesting or odd ones just for the chance to.
> (buchmann69 I am loving that Tudor there)
> 
> 5512 (no pip!)
> ...


Thank you Willa. I'm in total awe of your collection, at least what I've seen so far! Welcome and curious to learn more about you and your enviable watches.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

willa said:


> Well its me cheating since I'm wearing a Pam today, but Ill share some interesting or odd ones just for the chance to.
> (buchmann69 I am loving that Tudor there)
> 
> 5512 (no pip!)
> ...


Wowowowow 

That chapter ring exclamation point gilt gloss dial 5512 is perfection. That platona (on your sons wrist?) is breathtaking. That serti dial bluesy is killer too. What a collection!

I had seen the vintage big crown remake on the 114060 when it came out, but had never met anyone that actually owned one. How do you like it?? Do you have more photos? Curious 

Glad to have you aboard

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Boring ole' Exp II again 









Willa, I'm still in awe of your collection. You may just top Jason71. Stop being tease and show us everything  !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks to Luis and Rob for bringing this fabulous watch to my attention.
> 
> New incoming today (sorry not a Rolex/Tudor):


My pleasure. And your choice of strap is as nice as the watch itself!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Is this a disease?!

Went out with the BB... Came home with Speedy


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow great watches here! I'm wearing this old thing again








Have a good one!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

willa said:


> Well its me cheating since I'm wearing a Pam today, but Ill share some interesting or odd ones just for the chance to.
> (buchmann69 I am loving that Tudor there)
> 
> 5512 (no pip!)
> ...


Fantastic watches... looking forward to more posts... Cheers


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Wearing the 114060 poolside while on vacation in Kauai!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

insomniac2 said:


> Great combo !! Kudos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks... I really like perlons on my Blackbay... Cheers


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Sri said:


> Many thanks... I really like perlons on my Blackbay... Cheers


Any recommendations on where to buy quality perlons? I bought a black one for my Black Bay and found it to be scratchy and the buckle of poor quality.

I did the usual thread check. i.e. 7-8 vs 10-11 across.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

damo_t said:


> Any recommendations on where to buy quality perlons? I bought a black one for my Black Bay and found it to be scratchy and the buckle of poor quality.
> 
> I did the usual thread check. i.e. 7-8 vs 10-11 across.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Agree... buckles are poor... I had fitted the OEM buckle onto the perlon strap which fits well... The advantage of having the original nato strap from Tudor? Do you have one?


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a khaki toxicnatos strap. Fitting is great I just hope it'll not stretch when wet (as I'm yet to try it) customer service and follow up is outstanding, Terry is the man! Do yourself a favour and support and buy from him!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

cpl said:


> Boring ole' Exp II again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing boring about that one. I found it super comfortable. Gone now, cause, well, I have a watch problem.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Is this a disease?!
> 
> Went out with the BB... Came home with Speedy


Wait, no more. BB. Wwwwuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttt

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

This one today. Headed to car show for a nice day off.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tginther (Feb 5, 2016)

New Tudor Pelagos. Arrived yesterday.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

tginther said:


> View attachment 6951882
> 
> New Tudor Pelagos. Arrived yesterday.


Congrats! That one's on my list. Looks great, enjoy wearing.

Rocking my favorite today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Sri said:


> Agree... buckles are poor... I had fitted the OEM buckle onto the perlon strap which fits well... The advantage of having the original nato strap from Tudor? Do you have one?


Ahhh....great idea. I'll see if I can do the same thing and strap it on tomorrow.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

THG said:


> On a khaki toxicnatos strap. Fitting is great I just hope it'll not stretch when wet (as I'm yet to try it) customer service and follow up is outstanding, Terry is the man! Do yourself a favour and support and buy from him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like the khaki pulling out the gold in the dial/hands there, nicely done!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brilliant combo indeed... I use that a lot on my BB...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Friday Pub Dweller... Cheers


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Reporting back, my fav of the day. Only 334k










Honorable mention










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

tginther said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6951882&d=1454682812"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another fine pelagos released into the wild. I literally can't take mine off ... I can't look my other watches in the eye at the minute


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Sri said:


> Friday Pub Dweller... Cheers


Lol


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Is this a disease?!
> 
> Went out with the BB... Came home with Speedy


Do you mean you traded the BB for the Speedy, or you bought the Speedy?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Need your advice guys and girls...

Found this 1680 today. The dial is PERFECT case in good condition and the patina is just a lovely eggshell, lume pip looks aftermarket, but not a huge deal:









Unfortunately id have to make room in the collection to pick this up. The blnr isn't going anywhere and the wife wears the Pepsi nonstop so the one to go would have to be the speedy:









Should I do it?? I've wanted a 1680 for a few years now but none have "sung" to me like this one before. I just don't know if I can push on without my speedy  I also don't know if I can leave this one behind... That's the other thing, the Price is VERY good.

Wearing this one today:









Thanks for the feedback!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Do you mean you traded the BB for the Speedy, or you bought the Speedy?


Added 

Hope your family is not affected by the earthquake


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Added
> 
> Hope your family is not affected by the earthquake


Congrats!! Every collection needs one 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Does the 1680 fit ALL your requirements? Year/look/condition etc

If it does, go for it.

I love the patina on the Speedy though. I'm think it's easier to add back another Speedy down the road.

My 2 cents



traf said:


> Need your advice guys and girls...
> 
> Found this 1680 today. The dial is PERFECT case in good condition and the patina is just a lovely eggshell, lume pip looks aftermarket, but not a huge deal:
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sub for Satarday.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Reporting back, my fav of the day. Only 334k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Aston


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Need your advice guys and girls...
> 
> Found this 1680 today. The dial is PERFECT case in good condition and the patina is just a lovely eggshell, lume pip looks aftermarket, but not a huge deal:
> 
> ...


I'd be going for the 1680, sounds like the right one for you.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Need your advice guys and girls...
> 
> Found this 1680 today. The dial is PERFECT case in good condition and the patina is just a lovely eggshell, lume pip looks aftermarket, but not a huge deal:
> 
> ...


Finding a 1680 that sings to you is a lot harder than finding another speedy that does the same...I think the 1680 wants to live at your house. Do it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Submariner Saturday it is.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmmm.... Tough call, but I'd probably do it too honestly especially if it's a great price and below market value. I love my Speedy but if a birth year 5513 comes up I'd probably unload a couple of watches to get it.



traf said:


> Need your advice guys and girls...
> 
> Found this 1680 today. The dial is PERFECT case in good condition and the patina is just a lovely eggshell, lume pip looks aftermarket, but not a huge deal:
> 
> ...


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you for making me so welcome everyone. 
Will get more of my collection together and more photos in one post after the weekend. Weekends are always the busiest aren't they  For now I'm enjoying saru!







Have a lovely weekends!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Need your advice guys and girls...
> 
> Found this 1680 today. The dial is PERFECT case in good condition and the patina is just a lovely eggshell, lume pip looks aftermarket, but not a huge deal:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a no brainer the way you described things , it's easy to add back a speedy down the road  
Go for it mate


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Added
> 
> Hope your family is not affected by the earthquake


Great pair!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Phew you had us all worried the bbn was flipped. Nice Addition and congrats.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Codmariner broil time


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sticks-GMT ;-)


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

I can't like this post at all! What a dilemma! I've only flipped one watch ,a tag back when I realisedo that they are crap and their service is worse. Good luck I couldn't part with a speedie


traf said:


> Need your advice guys and girls...
> 
> Found this 1680 today. The dial is PERFECT case in good condition and the patina is just a lovely eggshell, lume pip looks aftermarket, but not a huge deal:
> 
> ...


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Good afternoon


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Need your advice guys and girls...
> 
> Found this 1680 today. The dial is PERFECT case in good condition and the patina is just a lovely eggshell, lume pip looks aftermarket, but not a huge deal:
> 
> ...


Ideally I'd keep both but to your question I agree with others... While a Speedy (with patina) is a mandatory piece in any collection, you don't want to miss out on a lovely 16800 in that condition... Good luck mate


----------



## tan0116 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Bbn










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

No Rolex today.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Well the people have spoken!!










Thanks @sri @alex79 @mickcollins1916 @qtip @brisman @watchdudeman for the final push!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Well the people have spoken!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a gem! I am biased...but The People were right in this case! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Well the people have spoken!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done

As they say in Scotland, that's an absolute belter.

What year out of interest, I'm guessing late seventies, early eighties.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Congrats @traf !


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Damn, that looks sweet. Congrats. Looking forward to more photos in the near future.



traf said:


> Well the people have spoken!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Well the people have spoken!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations matey... She's a beauty... Looks great on you...


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

traf said:


> Well the people have spoken!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looks awesome. Love the creamy vanilla patina.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wearing SD and testing a Belgian white I've never had before. It makes the grade. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> That is a gem! I am biased...but The People were right in this case!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Brisman said:


> Well done
> 
> As they say in Scotland, that's an absolute belter.
> 
> What year out of interest, I'm guessing late seventies, early eighties.





blowfish89 said:


> Congrats @traf !





qtip.416 said:


> Damn, that looks sweet. Congrats. Looking forward to more photos in the near future.





Sri said:


> Congratulations matey... She's a beauty... Looks great on you...





damo_t said:


> Congrats! Looks awesome. Love the creamy vanilla patina.


Thanks so much gents! Really enjoying this one. @brisman It's a '78 5.4m serial. Really like the bulang strap on it too:









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lovely ! ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Loading Sunday, enjoy family and friends chaps.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Well the people have spoken!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mag Def 2.5 on that one! Congrats

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

PAM today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

Bright and blue for me!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

willa said:


> Bright and blue for me!
> 
> View attachment 6974482


Beautiful 1680 Nipple Dial


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm doing blue too.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

I just can't make a choice...


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Come on Ireland me and my undecided watch off to watch the match.dinner and cigar with my best mate....wife is actually letting me out fer once ....I only had to take her out last night lol. #hanging


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Watchdudeman said:


> Come on Ireland me and my undecided watch off to watch the match.dinner and cigar with my best mate....wife is actually letting me out fer once ....I only had to take her out last night lol. #hanging


I'll be going for the Irish too.

You in Ireland or Irish overseas?


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

In Ireland! Only seen a bit of the Scotland match yesterday ...pity lol


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wearing this for the Lunar New Year family reunion dinner. Gold is auspicious.


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Becker said:


> I just can't make a choice...


Such a great trio!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay red alert... Cheers


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> Such a great trio!











Thanks! Wound up with the Expy 2 again


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Ladies and Gents... Can you please advise where can I buy quality perlon straps... Whatever I bought so far came with rubbish huge buckles... Appreciate advices... Cheers

I'm able to use just this 20 mm perlon, thanks to Tudor OEM buckle...


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

My blue sub today


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Just picked this up at my local ad yesterday. It's the first new Tudor I've owned (lots of vintage) & I must say that I'm quite happy with it !









Mike B , Canada


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Lunar New Year to all! Bringing in the new year with a splash of prosperous red.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got some blue on to show support to our Panthers tonight. Even double-wristing with two blue watches, both on blue Natos 

Go Panthers!!! #KeepPounding

Enjoy the game. 
B

This is such a great affordable. Great value 


















And of course had to wear my favorite watch which happens to be blue 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got some blue on to show support to our Panthers tonight. Even double-wristing with two blue watches, both on blue Natos
> 
> Go Panthers!!! #KeepPounding
> 
> ...


Go panthers lol


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Subtastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Haven't seen you here for a while mate... Good to see you and that beautiful Submariner...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Luis6 said:


> Wearing this for the Lunar New Year family reunion dinner. Gold is auspicious.


Beautiful watch! I don't have a gold piece to rock (like Brisman/Donald's solid gold Sub!), and so I'll just randomly go with this one for Monday. Happy Lunar New Year to those who celebrate!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MichaelB_Can said:


> Just picked this up at my local ad yesterday. It's the first new Tudor I've owned (lots of vintage) & I must say that I'm quite happy with it !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see you back here, cracking watch to come back in with.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Chibatastic said:


> Subtastic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to see you on here bud! You've been awfully quiet since you picked up that AW 

Hope to see your pics more often 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

First post in this thread.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

liwang22 said:


> View attachment 6985994
> 
> 
> First post in this thread.


Nice entrance!


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Sri said:


> Haven't seen you here for a while mate... Good to see you and that beautiful Submariner...





traf said:


> Great to see you on here bud! You've been awfully quiet since you picked up that AW
> 
> Hope to see your pics more often
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks guys,

I have been wearing said Apple watch a crap ton since I got it. Feels great to switch it up once in a while!
Unfortunately, I keep raising my wrist to check the weather / interact with Siri. Awkwardly funny. Once I realize my mistake I get rewarded with some nice wrist candy.

Chibatastic


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Already Monday... The weekend went by too fast. 

Kicking the work week off with the blue vintage sub on a simple NATO. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Desktop-Diving


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another chrono watch....


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Wore my favourite North Flag today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Moonwatch on new ColaReb Venezia Swamp vintage strap...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Honeymoon in full effect!


















That matte dial is just irresistible IMO

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Moonwatch on new ColaReb Venezia Swamp vintage strap...


Sri, that strap is 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Angry lume


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Tudor Tuesday.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Sri, that strap is
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thank you... Its that great strap combination conundrums, you see... Think this one has finally solved it... Really love it's muddy swampy colour which actually would have been even better with some patina 

Now I need to solve the next case... Planet Ocean 2500D


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Trying to delete a duplicate post... Apologies Gents


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thank you... Its that great strap combination conundrums, you see... Think this one has finally solved it... Really love it's muddy swampy colour which actually would have been even better with some patina
> 
> Now I need to solve the next case... Planet Ocean 2500D


Well you're in luck, because I do know of a premoon speedy with cal 321 with perfect patina to match this straps that's about to go for sale 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

BLing said:


> another chrono watch....


I see you also drive a W212.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still with the ROO..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

yes sir.. you have sharp eyes 



Luis6 said:


> I see you also drive a W212.


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Not owned by me, but I tried it on today at my local AD! So beautiful!!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

For all who celebrate Happy New Year 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Happy new year mate... Cheers


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy Chinese New Year to all & Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## hengkyganda (Dec 5, 2013)

CNY theme @ the office :-d


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

traf said:


> Well you're in luck, because I do know of a premoon speedy with cal 321 with perfect patina to match this straps that's about to go for sale


Getting rid of that beauty?~!


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Visiting our Seattle office today...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> Getting rid of that beauty?~!


Oopss


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ready for the night


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> Getting rid of that beauty?~!





alex79 said:


> Oopss


Unfortunately, I can't justify keeping both the speedy and the new 1680 I just picked up. Therefore the speedy must go. I'll have another at some point! Ive had a long love affair with speedy pros over the years.

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

biokeys87 said:


> Not owned by me, but I tried it on today at my local AD! So beautiful!!!!


Lol your AD is chilled out! My local AD would wet their pants at the thought of scratches!


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Tudor 94110 on a Jubilee Bracelet.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mick arthur said:


> Tudor 94110 on a Jubilee Bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 7003882
> View attachment 7003930




Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Last day of a long weekend... back to work tomorrow :-(


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm on a bit of a GMT kick after a sea-dweller streak. 

Hope everyone enjoys Fat Tuesday! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060 on the ️ low


----------



## sweetsdream (Apr 25, 2012)

I went with some vintage today. I just love the patina on the 1958 OP Date 6534.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy...Wednesday? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

fantastically nerdy and funky watch. it doesn't scream out "Rolex" which I like.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

SD 4000 today...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

More Sea Dwelling...


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Been set on selling it even though it's mostly all I wear recently. Guess it's time to get real and accept it.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry not Rolex again... 

Back to work with Speedy. Enjoying the plexi & winding it every morning... Different kind of enjoyment from the automatics


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

First day of work after Chinese New Year, was struggling between the North Flag or the Oris Sixty-Five this morning. Guess who won.


----------



## Noah Gauthier (Jul 29, 2014)

aaroniusl said:


> First day of work after Chinese New Year, was struggling between the North Flag or the Oris Sixty-Five this morning. Guess who won.


Love the yellow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noah Gauthier (Jul 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

I haven't worn this wonderful leather NATO in ages - mostly because it's too chunky to wear with dress-shirts.









I think it works great with today's more casual ensemble.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi,my my name is Watchdudeman I've been obsessing over watches for about five years now......I know I have a problem but can't stop....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


>


Amazing shot mate... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


>


Subtlety and elegance oozing in that combination of DJ, white shirt and slick jacket... Well done mate


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Going Polar today...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Watching my boys playing basketball.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Watching my boys playing basketball.


Those boys are big, Luis! Do the each know which piece they'll inherit when they come of age?? My kids already have their preferences!!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

And out the door. Have a great day all!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

traf said:


> Those boys are big, Luis! Do the each know which piece they'll inherit when they come of age?? My kids already have their preferences!!


They are 15 and 13. I've never talked about "who gets what", but the big boy do find my AP RO dual time cool, whereas the little boy likes my PP Aquanaut a lot.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7017090
> 
> 
> And out the door. Have a great day all!


Enjoy every single post from you with that iconic Daytona... it simply smokes off my entire collection (tiny)... Good day...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Sorry not Rolex again...
> 
> Back to work with Speedy. Enjoying the plexi & winding it every morning... Different kind of enjoyment from the automatics


Great how the stock nato works on the speedy ^^


Brisman said:


>


How you pocket wrist shot mate? Looks cool ^^


Becker said:


>


Simply great, slick class sporty Becker ^^


Luis6 said:


> Watching my boys playing basketball.


Time runs fast every time you look at your kids age, hope you also got some skin in the game to play ball with them ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Pelagos today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## The (Watch) Dude (Jan 16, 2013)

Submariner 114060 on a black Hodinkee kangaroo NATO


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

The (Watch) Dude said:


> Submariner 114060 on a black Hodinkee kangaroo NATO


Pic?? Would love to see this one

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Still honeymooning









Homemade leather NATO

Cheers everyone 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Moonwatch'ing again...


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Haven't worn this in a while. Matte 16800.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Picking up speedie at AD on Friday after school for daughters 16th!guy in the store is a legend(planning to shamelessly borrow it often! Why else would they include a strap changer and a tasty nato alternative?)
Pics on Friday evening.....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Congratulations mate for setting your foot on the Moon


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Late PM switch... Addictive Submariner 79190... When madness knew no limits...


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Sri said:


> Late PM switch... Addictive Submariner 79190... When madness knew no limits...


Love these subs! Tudor could be a real rut for me ... BB black has that great vintage vibe ...and those subs *$igh*


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello hello








^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Amazing shot mate... Cheers


Thanks mate, never as good as yours but I try.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7017090
> 
> 
> And out the door. Have a great day all!


That watch is just so special


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> That watch is just so special


Thanks Brisman;-)


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This one and probably my BLNR tomorrow.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day Guys,

I thought I'd ask here, best place to, hope you don't mind.

I'm thinking of adding something in a few weeks, I'm thinking vintage Rolex/Tudor, or maybe a modern piece, maybe another make to diversify, possibly add a Chrono.

I know I'll decide in the end, just putting it out there just in case I hadn't thought of anything.

Over to you guys

Current Collection pic. plus a pic. of the YG Sub before a change for the weekend.

Cheers All.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sri said:


> Enjoy every single post from you with that iconic Daytona... it simply smokes off my entire collection (tiny)... Good day...


Thanks Siri. If I only had your wordrobe I'd be complete.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

May I suggest you to try out a Speedy? 



Brisman said:


> G'day Guys,
> 
> I thought I'd ask here, best place to, hope you don't mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> May I suggest you to try out a Speedy?


Thanks mate, great watch, but not for me at this stage.


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Last night testing the BBB of good friend!


----------



## Vella (Sep 1, 2015)

No love for the Datejusts?


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Brisman said:


> That watch is just so special


Also in agreement. Bam!!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day Guys,
> 
> I thought I'd ask here, best place to, hope you don't mind.
> 
> ...


You are missing a DJ or an expl 1... Or a Daytona since you wrote chrono ^^

Junghans Meister chronoscope is a cracker imo


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

I can't see any chrono in here but a daytona......


Brisman said:


> G'day Guys,
> 
> I thought I'd ask here, best place to, hope you don't mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> You are missing a DJ or an expl 1... Or a Daytona since you wrote chrono ^^
> 
> Junghans Meister chronoscope is a cracker imo


Good call, Daytona is right up there.

Modern I can add, vintage I'd have to sell something.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Watchdudeman said:


> I can't see any chrono in here but a daytona......


Yep, you guys are in line with me.

Modern at 40mm I can add, vintage at 36mm I'd need to sell one or two.

Glad, we agree so far.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Brisman said:


> G'day Guys,
> 
> I thought I'd ask here, best place to, hope you don't mind.
> 
> ...


Since you mentioned chrono, I would be more than happy to recommend this.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> Since you mentioned chrono, I would be more than happy to recommend this.
> View attachment 7026066


Yep, looks like we are in agreement, but Black Dial for me.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ah how can I forget the Daytona!
Mine has been resized for wife since I got the Speedy.

One more push for the white


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> This one and probably my BLNR tomorrow.


what a wonderful GS you have ! I reckon this to be a boutique model !!!! Does it come with nice display back ? anyway, Spring Drive is wonderful technology. Super attractive movement to own. congrats


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> G'day Guys,
> 
> I thought I'd ask here, best place to, hope you don't mind.
> 
> ...


Outstanding collection there mate... As an extension to current Rolex collection, what about Exp I? DJ as someone had rightly pointed out too... Your current collection covers the seas and the skies... What about adding something bit dressy eh? DJ? to smoke off the board rooms too )

One step back, thinking of divers again, what about a 5513, 5512 (dream)... or something like our friend AzHadEnuf's iconic Daytona  I personally love old Rolexes/Tudors to modern ones... Keen to see where you'd go finally... Look forward to more updates on this... Good luck matey... Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Outstanding collection there mate... As an extension to current Rolex collection, what about Exp I? DJ as someone had rightly pointed out too... Your current collection covers the seas and the skies... What about adding something bit dressy eh? DJ? to smoke off the board rooms too )
> 
> One step back, thinking of divers again, what about a 5513, 5512 (dream)... or something like our friend AzHadEnuf's iconic Daytona  I personally love old Rolexes/Tudors to modern ones... Keen to see where you'd go finally... Look forward to more updates on this... Good luck matey... Cheers


Good input mate and thanks.

For me, I think the YG Sub is covering dress, I'm definitely a sports watch guy.

Exp. I is a great watch, but from experience I tend towards no numbers on the dial.

5513/5512 yep, well up there.

Some sort of Chrono is looking like the Biz.

BTW, I stayed at Groucho's in London, apparently it's quite famous.

Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok mate... So Chrono it is... Is Daytona a contender at all? Groucho Club? Class... Is that the one in Soho? Never been there... How's it? Let me know of any potential visits to London mate... Would be very pleased to have a pint or two with you... Cheers


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Back on the bracelet. I'm going to get myself a nice vintage pepsi insert one of these days...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sharp and smashing there mate... Beautiful GMT... Cheers


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

High praise from Caesar! You're always the most dapperly dressed guy here. Thank you, sir.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> G'day Guys,
> 
> I thought I'd ask here, best place to, hope you don't mind.
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest a Daytona as well. But you could go a vintage 70s Tudor Monte Carlo.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Good input mate and thanks.
> 
> For me, I think the YG Sub is covering dress, I'm definitely a sports watch guy.
> 
> ...


 How about the chocolate Daytona










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Ok mate... So Chrono it is... Is Daytona a contender at all? Groucho Club? Class... Is that the one in Soho? Never been there... How's it? Let me know of any potential visits to London mate... Would be very pleased to have a pint or two with you... Cheers


Yes, the one in Soho, nice place.

I was told famous people go there. I did see a couple of stars.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Brisman said:


> G'day Guys,
> 
> I thought I'd ask here, best place to, hope you don't mind.
> 
> ...


Yes, that collection is crying out for a Daytona.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

damo_t said:


> I was going to suggest a Daytona as well. But you could go a vintage 70s Tudor Monte Carlo.


Bloody Hell Damien, about four posts and you picked the No. 1 contender, from the seventies Tudor Monte Carlo is No 1 at the moment.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Bloody Hell Damien, about four posts and you picked the No. 1 contender, from the seventies Tudor Monte Carlo is No 1 at the moment.


I suppose we have similar vintage Tudor tastes. 

What's your colour preference?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So agree... How did I miss the bloody beautiful Monte Carlo... Clearly one to add... a very unique chrono with so much charm and character eh?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

damo_t said:


> I suppose we have similar vintage Tudor tastes.
> 
> What's your colour preference?


Preference is Blue, expensive and hard to get.

Opportunity on this 7149, Bakelite bezel, rare, early seventies. 
Dial shows no bubbling, case is fat, with bracelet.

Crystal polish only.

Thoughts please.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful... just to sort out the crystal really... I'd go for it!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Beautiful... just to sort out the crystal really... I'd go for it!


Yep, crystal polish will have her looking good.

I have first option, so basically a yes or no from me, of course price will come into it.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Bloody Hell Damien, about four posts and you picked the No. 1 contender, from the seventies Tudor Monte Carlo is No 1 at the moment.


Yes! I was also going to suggest that. Tudor chrono's are awesome and way cheaper than vintage Daytona.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Mancayve said:


> 2nd non conformance from the fashion police in as many months.
> Previous faux pas was turning up to work with one brown shoe & one black.
> Let this be a lesson, don't get dressed in the dark.
> View attachment 7027570


Something wrong with the pic. We need to see the pic! lol


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Preference is Blue, expensive and hard to get.
> 
> Opportunity on this 7149, Bakelite bezel, rare, early seventies.
> Dial shows no bubbling, case is fat, with bracelet.
> ...


Nice! Around $10k? Will it clean up pretty well?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

@mancayve whoops double post x8

@brisman for you I can think of only the best:

Tudor Monte Carlo w/home plate markers

6263 big red Daytona

5512 gilt dial 4-liner

Explorer 1 1016

Milgauss 1019 white dial



Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> @mancayve whoops double post x8
> 
> @brisman for you I can think of only the best:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, you and me are on the same page.

You've just bumped it a notch, price wise.

I agree, but with those suggested I'd have to sell something.

Modern Daytona or the 7149 shown, I can buy and not sell anything.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Nice! Around $10k? Will it clean up pretty well?


In my experience, the crystal will polish up nicely, nothing else done exterior wise.

Movement overhaul will be done meaning one years warranty.

Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My vintage Tudor blue sub to be ready for tonight's Tudor event at Watch & Scotch.

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The best of your collection Brice... Have a Tudory time...

p.s. Is BLNR still on radar?  or what's the latest ?


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day Guys,
> 
> I thought I'd ask here, best place to, hope you don't mind.
> 
> ...











How about a Vintage 79160? Great watch and it checks the vintage and chrono boxes. Would be a great additions to your Snow Flake.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Finally put the North Flag on leather strap last night..totally changed the vibe of the watch..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Preference is Blue, expensive and hard to get.
> 
> Opportunity on this 7149, Bakelite bezel, rare, early seventies.
> Dial shows no bubbling, case is fat, with bracelet.
> ...


She's a cracker and a rare bird!

You could also pick up a THC and a really nice example of a vintage speedy, with money left over for the next target. That way, you could doubly scratch the chronograph itch, along with the vintage one simultaneously.

14060m for a sunny, frigid day in D.C.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Bay


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

This 94110 (yes, it's a service dial that's actually glowing)....










or this 79180.....










or a little of both!


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> Finally put the North Flag on leather strap last night..totally changed the vibe of the watch..


How did you like that strap change? P-I-T-A, right? That has to be the shortest spring bar known to man....


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I ended up getting the horofix plier. It's a bit pricey but it was worth it.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> I ended up getting the horofix plier. It's a bit pricey but it was worth it.


I was not aware something like that existed! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

On bulang today, love how versatile this piece is.










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7028721
> 
> 
> How about a Vintage 79160? Great watch and it checks the vintage and chrono boxes. Would be a great additions to your Snow Flake.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> The best of your collection Brice... Have a Tudory time...
> 
> p.s. Is BLNR still on radar?  or what's the latest ?


Thanks. It's my favorite for sure. 
Looking forward to tonight.

May pass on BLNR. Getting a little bored with watches. But also want to spend $ elsewhere. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Preference is Blue, expensive and hard to get.
> 
> Opportunity on this 7149, Bakelite bezel, rare, early seventies.
> Dial shows no bubbling, case is fat, with bracelet.
> ...


Looks great. My own preference would be blue too.

But you can't go wrong with the black either. The condition of this is outstanding. That's key I reckon. Good luck on whatever you decide. Both are winners, and I can't wait for wrist shots!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190...


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> My vintage Tudor blue sub to be ready for tonight's Tudor event at Watch & Scotch.
> 
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Looks great on the NATO!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Continuing the honeymoon, but my SD did see my wrist the last 3 days for more formal work attire (Speedy could pull that duty if I get another strap for it, thinking maybe brown gator).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7028721
> 
> 
> How about a Vintage 79160? Great watch and it checks the vintage and chrono boxes. Would be a great additions to your Snow Flake.


Good one, definitely worth considering.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Mick, more food for thought.



MickCollins1916 said:


> She's a cracker and a rare bird!
> 
> You could also pick up a THC and a really nice example of a vintage speedy, with money left over for the next target. That way, you could doubly scratch the chronograph itch, along with the vintage one simultaneously.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, it will be a few weeks yet before I decide.

It will be my only purchase this year, so I'm taking my time.

It's been a while, GMT today.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

I love that 6 o'clock cyclops really stands out.... Couldn't do those colours... blue or bust on that


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

ROO again today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Slowest week of the year. #nofilter


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

A little late, but the BLNR, of course! 😎👊


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Enjoying my ref 1601 Datejust on an oyster bracelet.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

freshprincechiro said:


> what a wonderful GS you have ! I reckon this to be a boutique model !!!! Does it come with nice display back ? anyway, Spring Drive is wonderful technology. Super attractive movement to own. congrats


Thank you. Yes, it is a boutique model.

It doesn't have a display back unfortunately. I think because it is anti-magnetic they decided to keep the solid caseback to help with that. The constant sweeping seconds hand is mesmerizing and extremely accurate. +0.2s/day consistently.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This for Friday. Have a great day, gents.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Man, you always find the coolest pieces, Donald. This is a real Tudor gem, but between this or a black Daytona, my vote is with the Daytona. Looking forward to seeing what you end up with later this year. 



Brisman said:


> Preference is Blue, expensive and hard to get.
> 
> Opportunity on this 7149, Bakelite bezel, rare, early seventies.
> Dial shows no bubbling, case is fat, with bracelet.
> ...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Wearing this combo on my 42nd Birthday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

THG said:


> Wearing this combo on my 42nd Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many happy returns, and lovely black bay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have a great one! 



THG said:


> Wearing this combo on my 42nd Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

THG said:


> Wearing this combo on my 42nd Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy b..b..birthday!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THG said:


> Wearing this combo on my 42nd Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy BirthBay ) That looks great on a black nato...


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

I've worn the Reverso to the office all week, it's this one for a casual Friday:


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

cpl said:


> Something wrong with the pic. We need to see the pic! lol


Doh ! Said there was a 'network failure' - assumed it didn't post. Anyhow, lost its edge now....


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

The BLNR stopped for the first time since when I got it in July 










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Daughters 16th birthday. Am I mad? Yes too late ,deal done lol


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tudor Sub


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

What an iconic gift and what a dad!



Watchdudeman said:


> Daughters 16th birthday. Am I mad? Yes too late ,deal done lol


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

My Dad's 1983 Rolex and a pair of his cufflinks; inherited them late last year.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

how does a sixteen year old celebrate a speedy with her family? At nandos of course!(thank God she didn't want cosmos)


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Nandos party!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

@watchdudeman

Great family shot!! So excited for your daughter. That is a very cool 16th birthday gift 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Submariner 79190... Great Friday Gents


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mancayve said:


> Doh ! Said there was a 'network failure' - assumed it didn't post. Anyhow, lost its edge now....
> View attachment 7039481


Hi, I sent you a PM recently, can you have a look and let me know.

Also, I'm about to send another, cheers mate.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello gents, and great weekend ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


Great pic  


Watchdudeman said:


> Nandos party!


Awesome present, good one buddy ! 


traf said:


> The BLNR stopped for the first time since when I got it in July
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Starting Saturday with sub on rubber.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Starting Saturday with sub on rubber.


Great Sub.

Everest Rubber?

What's your thoughts on it?

Some more pics. Of the rubber please.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Absolutely NOT mad. That's what it's about if you ask me. Sharing your passions with your kids! She will always remember this day and the watch for the rest of her life. Great job, dad!



Watchdudeman said:


> Daughters 16th birthday. Am I mad? Yes too late ,deal done lol


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! It's actually the Hirsch Pure caoutchouc rubber strap. Strap is simple, smooth and extremely comfortable.

I'm probably in the minority but I don't like straps that are fitted and actually don't mind a gap between the case and the strap. 



Brisman said:


> Great Sub.
> 
> Everest Rubber?
> 
> ...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Perfection. Love it, man.



traf said:


> The BLNR stopped for the first time since when I got it in July
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks! It's actually the Hirsch Pure caoutchouc rubber strap. Strap is simple, smooth and extremely comfortable.
> 
> I'm probably in the minority but I don't like straps that are fitted and actually don't mind a gap between the case and the strap.


Thanks mate, any chance of some pics when you have a chance, would love to see the rubber.


----------



## JuanPablo046 (Jan 18, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Hello gents, and great weekend ^^


Brushed strap 116710?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes Juan , good eye.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> The BLNR stopped for the first time since when I got it in July
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate all the love arould here for the maxi case and ceramics, but seriously, look at that watch!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another fav chrono for today


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

I


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

H


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

DDd all sorts of pages disappear there?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

What happened to all those posts, a wee hiccup?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like a Tapatalk issue, the posts are there if you go by the normal web page.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

No, about a day's worth of posts missing. 

I was browsing Tapatalk a little while ago and thought I was going crazy :-|. Now I'm on my computer and some of my posts have definitely disappeared.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Lol men in black. ..the x files are really opened after all


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Great pic
> 
> Awesome present, good one buddy !


 cheers Alex



mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 7048833


Love the patina on this 



qtip.416 said:


> Perfection. Love it, man.


Thanks Q, 



alex79 said:


> Hello gents, and great weekend ^^


Sexy profile shot, love the BCLs



AzHadEnuf said:


> I appreciate all the love arould here for the maxi case and ceramics, but seriously, look at that watch!


Thanks Ralph!! I'm completely infatuated with this piece.

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Took this today

Not too foul for an iPhone 6S.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still Speedy for me


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Moved 116619 for:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

WOW!
Very nice!



darby11 said:


> Moved 116619 for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Understated luxury.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Moved 116619 for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, nice flip wg for wg


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Moved 116619 for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, brave move, that Sub is a belter, the GMT likewise.

Looking forward to your thoughts on both as a comparison, very interested.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still with a chrono watch for Saturday..


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Too lazy to set the date


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Here are some quick photos on rubber. For the price and quality you can't go wrong. Picked mine up from eBay for a few bucks cheaper. Hope this helps.

By the way, there is something weird going on with this thread right now. Some posts have gone missing.



















Brisman said:


> Thanks mate, any chance of some pics when you have a chance, would love to see the rubber.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry duplicate post because of WUS glitch.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Moved 116619 for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great move!! Love the BLRO 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Moved 116619 for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOSS!!! Congratulations!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, swapped out one giant for another another. If I'm ever fortunate to make this swap, I'd pick the BLRO as well.  Congrats.



darby11 said:


> Moved 116619 for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

You guys are too kind. First day on the wrist was a success. Now what to do with blnr - redundant or still a must have....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> You guys are too kind. First day on the wrist was a success. Now what to do with blnr - redundant or still a must have....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that is a gem...I'm just a little surprised you got rid of the Smurf!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Dude, that is a gem...I'm just a little surprised you got rid of the Smurf!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe they will do a platinum sub this year and I'll sell half the bunch for it, it is odd with no sub. Honestly the BBN does well filling the void thus far. Just couldn't take the bezel in bright sunlight - the blue on roids look did it in. Do miss the glidelock of course.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Maybe they will do a platinum sub this year and I'll sell half the bunch for it, it is odd with no sub. Honestly the BBN does well filling the void thus far. Just couldn't take the bezel in bright sunlight - the blue on roids look did it in. Do miss the glidelock of course.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My one beef with the smurf is the relative blingishness...pcls I can handle on the Daytona and GMT, but it's odd to find it on a sub IMHO. I like the dial a lot, but you're making me wonder how I would feel about actually wearing it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Very nice whats the date ?


cfw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rare day wearing a suit. Although my GMT would have done nicely I went with this instead.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Have a lovely Saturday night everyone!


----------



## azn.lobster (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Here are some quick photos on rubber. For the price and quality you can't go wrong. Picked mine up from eBay for a few bucks cheaper. Hope this helps.
> 
> By the way, there is something weird going on with this thread right now. Some posts have gone missing.


Thanks mate, looks great, might get one soon.

I like it


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Thanks mate, looks great, might get one soon.
> 
> I like it


I have a green version of the same strap for my root beer GMT and am absolutely wild about it. I second the decision to purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Watchdudeman said:


> Very nice whats the date ?


Thanks. The 13th, crystal looks like a replacement and not one of the best if I have to be honest, but still I like the watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cfw said:


> Thanks. The 13th, crystal looks like a replacement and not one of the best if I have to be honest, but still I like the watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does he not mean when it was manufactured?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Does he not mean when it was manufactured?


Hahaha oh. Its late '69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

cfw said:


> Watchdudeman said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice whats the date ?
> ...


Lol I meant to edit that !I meant what year is the watch. The crystal may have been polished out...


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Now









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GMT


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like posts are missing again.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Explorer2


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Back to the pedestrian









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

The SD accompanied me on a quick weekend getaway. I am glad we left - it's frigid in Baltimore at the moment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

Flawless blend of mystery and charm ... picture speaks a thousand words.



Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to base watch..


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Loving my ExpII on this Colareb Venezia at the moment


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Back to Miami after a great Caribbean cruise.


----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)

Since a few days ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's Valentine's Day and I'm in love with 16570 ...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

1680 ❤❤









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Waiting for a flight at CLT.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Diving into this


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> 1680 ❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who in their right mind would want one of those?

Scratch prone domed plastic crystal.

Skinny, thin, drilled, chamfered lugs.

Cheep alumium bezel.

Flimsy hollow link bracelet with crap stamped steel clasp.

Dont even get me started on those micro lume plots that don't glow.

Somebody ban this guy from posting before he cost me 8 grand.

I believe I have made my point. Off to hqmilton...Damn you traf!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to BB


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Who in their right mind would want one of those?
> 
> Scratch prone domed plastic crystal.
> 
> ...


Sooooo outdated!! Can you believe that people like it when they turn yellow?? Yuck! 

Looking forward to your incoming, Ralph 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice casual bike ride this morning


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

Because two is better than one. Happy Monday!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Sooooo outdated!! Can you believe that people like it when they turn yellow?? Yuck!
> 
> Looking forward to your incoming, Ralph
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Its going to be awhile till the next incoming. I have the next watch picked out and on my budget I'm likely on a three year plan. As long as I don't buy anything in between. Your 1680 is such a great example of all things great about Rolex. I'll have one in the box one day, looks like a 4 year plan. In the meanwhile please keep posting pics. I promise to curb my passive aggression towards those who just don't get it.:-!


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Happy monday for all you guys!


----------



## schsieh (Dec 27, 2014)

This afternoon with my Coke!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Prince Oysterdate on a ColaReb Spoleto...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sri said:


> Tudor Prince Oysterdate on a ColaReb Spoleto...


Great combination.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you Sir... Cheers


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

Falling in love with my Subc (again!) after 2yrs. Random musing 



Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Tudor 94210


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Joshivan26 said:


> Because two is better than one. Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 7072210


Wow, great pair!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Never have done a full cockpit shot:



















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Lightsub'r


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bond night last night so I switched to this...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

g'morning


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


>


Great combination... Is that a nato? Doesn't quite seem like... Can I have strap details please... Cheers


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sri said:


> Great combination... Is that a nato? Doesn't quite seem like... Can I have strap details please... Cheers


Thanks! 
It's a 2-piece nylon strap from Timefactors, but the deployant clasp isn't the most comfortable so I modified it to fit a tang buckle... so far so good!
it's thicker than nato/zulu, so it behaves like bracelet somehow


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Thanks!
> It's a 2-piece nylon strap from Timefactors, but the deployant clasp isn't the most comfortable so I modified it to fit a tang buckle... so far so good!
> it's thicker than nato/zulu, so it behaves like bracelet somehow


Excellent. Thank you


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

SD 4000 for a divestiture meeting this morning in Warwick... Good day Gents


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Today's choice is the BBB on a Colareb Siena Blue which is absolutely fantastic on this watch. Thick, yet very supple. The leather and construction is such high quality. Love Colareb straps |>


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I keep coming back to this pair of Tudor Oysterdates on these straps. Wonderful combinations |>



Sri said:


> Tudor Prince Oysterdate on a ColaReb Spoleto...





Joshivan26 said:


> Because two is better than one. Happy Monday!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice combo there @Buchmann69!


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Yachtmaster...


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Tudor 79190


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Becker said:


> Nice combo there @Buchmann69!


Thanks for the kind words! It's one of my favorite leather straps for the polar explorer (Bulang & Sons)

Few more shots


----------



## Deus Vult (Dec 16, 2014)

Newest addition!


----------



## Mar32 (Dec 27, 2014)

Tudor BBN


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Haven't taken this off since I got it . I did put it on a regular nato . (The Tudor one was a little short for my liking) . Thank goodness I have lots from my old Seiko skx007 !

Mike B - Canada


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Back with BLNR










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

A great day to all!


----------



## Frunkinator (Aug 10, 2013)

My newest addition of course 
(I know I know, I didn't even get to set the time yet, lol)


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

Oyster Perpetual today (every day- lol)


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

I know, I know ... Not a Rolex.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Black Bay on perlon.


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Too much fluorescent light for a good pic, but here's the best I could do.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Cheers, fellas.


----------



## mfear (Aug 16, 2013)

BLNR on the wrist today.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

...


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Suited up again!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

GMTs force 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Not a Rolex or Tudor obviously but there is a Rolex related story behind the strap which was bought at Quark in Tokyo (opposite Isetan in Shinjuku) which is a used and grey market Rolex dealer. While perusing the offerings I saw these vintage style straps and had to get one. Super supple and subtle with it's taper to 16mm at the buckle. Was nice on my Explorer II but this is just in waiting for a vintage DJ don't you think? Anyway looks nice on this Bond Seamaster.


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Left or right?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Left for me! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjs5 (Jan 26, 2015)

Going polar


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

JWNY said:


> Left or right?


Ooh, as much as I love right I'd have to go left.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 7099738
> View attachment 7099746


This OP is super nice |>


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I have no shortage of watches to wear and nothing to complain about, but I made the mistake of sending my 16610 out for sevice and my Black Bay out for warrenty work at the same time. It's been over a month now. My I miss those in the rotation. Life is good.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7101002
> 
> 
> I have no shortage of watches to wear and nothing to complain about, but I made the mistake of sending my 16610 out for sevice and my Black Bay out for warrenty work at the same time. It's been over a month now. My I miss those in the rotation. Life is good.


Ralph, I think with that 6263 and slate dial DJ I'd be all set! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That after work unwind Pub Dwelling...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Hooked 7 today


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## miteemike3 (Jul 19, 2012)

BLNR today


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Tudor 9080


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Flying off next week so warming up this guy...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

another day with this one  
TGI almost F


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC is showing her beauty.


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still the GMT, looking forward to Friday.


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

still honeymoon stage with Milgauss


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Nee


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Becker said:


> Nee












???


----------



## sinizurri (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

Another pair of inherited cufflinks from my Dad and his 1983 Rolex (which I had completely refurbished). 
Listen up kids, today we're talking about the origins of language and about what paleolithic artists were trying to tell their audience (that is, a lot about sex).







.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Rolex detox. Man this thing is thin.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> ???


Ekki-ekki


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

freshprincechiro said:


> still honeymoon stage with Milgauss


I imagine the honeymoon phase is extremely long with the Milgauss - there's so much I like about the watch - case size & finishing and the hour markers to name a few - all that coupled with the best bracelet known to man....


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Timester said:


> View attachment 7116242


Man - what a watch. Just don't know what to do with mine now that Blro arrived. Redundant city but that may be an awfully great city????

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

For the weight difference, I would keep both 

Should I fly with this instead of 216570?

Have a great Friday all!












darby11 said:


> Man - what a watch. Just don't know what to do with mine now that Blro arrived. Redundant city but that may be an awfully great city????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> For the weight difference, I would keep both
> 
> Should I fly with this instead of 216570?
> 
> Have a great Friday all!


GS for stealth mode

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

mick arthur said:


> I imagine the honeymoon phase is extremely long with the Milgauss - there's so much I like about the watch - case size & finishing and the hour markers to name a few - all that coupled with the best bracelet known to man....


I love the milgauss and its bracelet, but best known to man? I don't know, this one might give it a run for its money


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sub for friday


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Man - what a watch. Just don't know what to do with mine now that Blro arrived. Redundant city but that may be an awfully great city????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fantastic pair of watches

I think they are different enough to keep both.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Crazy day at work... Reached home few minutes ago... It's 0139 in the morning and I got a plane to catch in the morning to San Francisco... 11 Hr 05 Min flight... Bloody long haul... So what do I wear/carry? Clear case for BNLR? 16570?


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> I love the milgauss and its bracelet, but best known to man? I don't know, this one might give it a run for its money


Very true! Awesome watch. For me, the Rolex bracelet is all about the taper. Does the VC bracelet have a nice taper?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR gets my vote!


Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

feeling chrono for friday


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

mick arthur said:


> Very true! Awesome watch. For me, the Rolex bracelet is all about the taper. Does the VC bracelet have a nice taper?


Yes, it tapers from 27mm at the case to 19mm at the clasp. I know what you mean with the tapered bracelet, and even tapered strap, love em'. The only watch I don't prefer a tapered strap with is a PAM.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

traf said:


> BLNR gets my vote!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Darby11 or Sri?

I think you meant Sri . Darby11 is not about the flog the BLRO he just bought.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Busy draws to an end with the Reverso. Cheers everyone.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

cpl said:


> Darby11 or Sri?
> 
> I think you meant Sri . Darby11 is not about the flog the BLRO he just bought.


Yea for Sri! I would likely sell the BLNR if I had a BLRO to avoid any competition for wrist time 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Phoenix strap today for that mil sub vibe 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Becker said:


> Ekki-ekki


Pitang-zoom-boing!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Phoenix strap today for that mil sub vibe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great looking 1680


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> That's a great looking 1680


Thank you sir! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Yea for Sri! I would likely sell the BLNR if I had a BLRO to avoid any competition for wrist time
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I hear you. Most likely will but I really like it. Longest hold for me approaching 2 years. Waiting for Basel to see if this blueberry rumor happens. I highly doubt it as the blnr seems like such a success.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

And a close up of the wife's 31mm OP


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MuckyMark said:


> And a close up of the wife's 31mm OP


What's the reference number for the ladies OP with pink indices? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

OPD, c.1980:


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)

YM2


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BNLR the World Traveller...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That amazing etched Rolex Crown...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all! 
TGIF!! #PilotFriday for me with the PVD Alpina Startimer big date on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B

I really like details like the raised white Alpina logo and 3-6-9 markers as well as the concentric rings in the subdials.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Tudor 25500T


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Gilt 1675 calibre 1570








HAGWE!

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

peatnick said:


> Gilt 1675 calibre 1570
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, are those PCG?

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

traf said:


> Wow, are those PCG?




Thanks for noticing, they are pointed, made in '63, last year they had iirc . . .


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

peatnick said:


> Thanks for noticing, they are pointed, made in '63, last year they had iirc . . .


That makes sense, didn't know they made them PCG without chapter ring. In any case, what a Beauty!!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Vintage for me today as well



















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Casual Friday at the office.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mick arthur said:


> Tudor 25500T


Nice. Is that the Tudor BB NATO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice. Is that the Tudor BB NATO?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yes sir! Thanks! Comfy strap!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mick arthur said:


> Yes sir! Thanks! Comfy strap!


I need to find one for my Pelagos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I need to find one for my Pelagos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Have you thought about the Ranger camo strap as well (assuming the lug-to-lug distance is the same)....could look pretty cool.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Have a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just picked this beauty up today... Happy Friday!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

16570 Polar


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> What's the reference number for the ladies OP with pink indices? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 177200


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub VS Sub


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Feel bad for the bloke... Apparently that was a Yacht Master


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Busy draws to an end with the Reverso. Cheers everyone.


My Lord that is a good looking combo.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I haven't posted here in a while.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still with the chrono


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> I haven't posted here in a while.


Great watch, nice to see it again.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Great watch, nice to see it again.


Thanks. I love the proportions and wearability, and I think it suits my wrists quite well. Particularly love the faded bezel and the lume pip because that I can touch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks Roger. I love the proportions and wearability, and I think it suits my wrists quite well. Particularly love the faded bezel and the lume pip because that I can touch


Yep, very nice watch, looks good without the cyclops.

Only one question, Rodger?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Only one question, Rodger?


My bad. But I bet there is a Roger among us here ;-)


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> My bad. But I bet there is a Roger among us here ;-)


No problem at all and....

Rodger that...I'm sure there is one here.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Watches off for Saturday gym session.
Had wee ones speedy on nato so I could wear it. My God it wears well on my wrist lol .thank Goodness she likes the pelagos!


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

I know its an old pic btw lol.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Became a dad for the second time yesterday!! After pulling an all nighter I'm now doing some shopping for the last things we need.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Becker said:


> Became a dad for the second time yesterday!! After pulling an all nighter I'm now doing some shopping for the last things we need.


Awesome and congrats is that watch a keeper for you ?will make a tasty legacy one day


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> View attachment 7128994


The red racing stripes are inspired. Very nice


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> Became a dad for the second time yesterday!! After pulling an all nighter I'm now doing some shopping for the last things we need.


Congratulations to you and your partner


----------



## sinizurri (Jun 6, 2013)

Heritage Ranger in natural habitat


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> I haven't posted here in a while.


Great comeback!

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Watchnut12 said:


> Just picked this beauty up today... Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 7129794


Congrats. Love the dial on that one

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Becker said:


> Became a dad for the second time yesterday!! After pulling an all nighter I'm now doing some shopping for the last things we need.


Congrats and good luck with the new arrival.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Becker said:


> Became a dad for the second time yesterday!! After pulling an all nighter I'm now doing some shopping for the last things we need.


Big congrats!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

The 65 today. Have a great day.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

I love green pair.










Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

just an old Tudor prince


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Monday blue seems to be kicking in already


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Became a dad for the second time yesterday!! After pulling an all nighter I'm now doing some shopping for the last things we need.


Many congratulations mate...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Becker said:


> Became a dad for the second time yesterday!! After pulling an all nighter I'm now doing some shopping for the last things we need.


Congratulations Becker! Now that's a wonderful incoming! What did you have? Pics or it didn't happen. JK. Best to Mom and child!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> My Lord that is a good looking combo.


Thank you very much.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats on the new edition to the family! Now the real fun starts with two kids lol.



Becker said:


> Became a dad for the second time yesterday!! After pulling an all nighter I'm now doing some shopping for the last things we need.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Became a dad for the second time yesterday!! After pulling an all nighter I'm now doing some shopping for the last things we need.


Congrats Becker ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> The 65 today. Have a great day.


Works well on isofrane


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Becker said:


> Became a dad for the second time yesterday!! After pulling an all nighter I'm now doing some shopping for the last things we need.


Congrats! Hope everyone is doing well!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

analog dive session


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats @becker!!

Riding today:









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Congrats Becker, and thanks Darby11.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I need to find one for my Pelagos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Did you grab another one, Brice?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

@Becker
Congrats!! Best kind of new arrival 

My second grandson "landed" Monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GregBe said:


> Did you grab another one, Brice?




Shhh... Kind of... Not exactly ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


> analog dive session


 Mechanical Watches and Analog Music









Two of my favorite things, both given to me by my Dad.
A great weekend to all!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Pulled out the Sub on this nice Saturday.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful sunny Saturday in San Francisco... HAGW


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

My first Rolex. Picked it up this morning.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

liwang22 said:


> My first Rolex. Picked it up this morning.


Very nice choice, congrats! She's a peach

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor sub on a grey NATO for my niece's birthday dinner 
Love this blue beauty. 
Have a good evening 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

liwang22 said:


> My first Rolex. Picked it up this morning.


Congrats and welcome to this thread, fellow Tuna lover.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

OG Pelagos. Love this thing. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Master Co-Axial Aqua Terra today


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Congrats and welcome to this thread, fellow Tuna lover.


Thank you! Still love the Tuna.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Love the linen dial... Cheers


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Becker said:


> Became a dad for the second time yesterday!! After pulling an all nighter I'm now doing some shopping for the last things we need.


Congratulations. All-nighters seem to be par for the course !


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, Alex.



alex79 said:


> Works well on isofrane


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Congrats @becker!!
> 
> Riding today:
> 
> ...


Brave man! 
Not only riding with your Rolex but taking a pic. at speed.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

liwang22 said:


> My first Rolex. Picked it up this morning.


Congratulations, great watch


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Brave man!
> Not only riding with your Rolex but taking a pic. at speed.


Live life on the edge!! I definitely enjoy my sports watches. Just a quick shot on the way to the group ride around 15-16 mph as the sun came up 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

View attachment 7144410

View attachment 7144402


Enjoying beautiful Jakarta morning with green-ish view from my porch accompanied by a friend on my wrist


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Becker said:


> Became a dad for the second time yesterday!! After pulling an all nighter I'm now doing some shopping for the last things we need.


Congratulations on a new and exciting chapter in your life!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor sub on a grey NATO for my niece's birthday dinner
> Love this blue beauty.
> Have a good evening
> B
> ...


Hi Brice,
Congratulations on your 2nd grandchild!

I have an odd fashion question for you and some of the other folks who own those beautiful blue Tudor Subs. When you have a blue strap on the watch what color shoes and belt do you wear? 
Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice TT that. VPI Classic?



soaking.fused said:


> analog dive session


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another day with no Rolex..


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Tuna and TT!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

BLing said:


> another day with no Rolex..


Nothing like a good bit of Bling


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the GMT, checked my Explorer, it's showing 23rd from the last time I wore it last month.
No quick set so I'm patiently waiting, funny, makes me really look forward to getting it on the wrist.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Tuna and TT!


Love it - the Springdrive Tuna is also on my radar for 2016.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Still going with the GMT, checked my Explorer, it's showing 23rd from the last time I wore it last month.
> No quick set so I'm patiently waiting, funny, makes me really look forward to getting it on the wrist.


 maybe too many  
A problem I'd love to have hehe


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Been lazy to swap this week... Am I getting cured?? ^^ #iwish


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Been lazy to swap this week... Am I getting cured?? ^^ #iwish


Buy a new watch


----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sexitano said:


>


Very nice Chrono.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

BLing said:


> another day with no Rolex..


If it's not busy it's not a brieghtling!Definitely one of the most stylish brieghtling watches


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

View attachment 7152570


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Wearing the Submariner today with this super trendy and fashionable resort pool pass bracelet. :-d


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still on Tudor Prince...


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

hendra324 said:


> just an old Tudor prince
> 
> View attachment 7135986












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sri said:


> Still on Tudor Prince...


Nice I love the linen dial, is it 14k gold capped?

Heres my capped one










And my plated one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

-sent from my iPs6+


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

Have a wonderful week all!

View attachment 7157642


View attachment 7157698


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Batman is on duty..


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Not quite as Tevye sings but a nice moon set








And an equally nice sunrise








Tudor 7016-0 ETA 2483

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

cfw said:


> Nice I love the linen dial, is it 14k gold capped?
> 
> Heres my capped one
> 
> ...


Thanks... Its gold capped mate... Your Tudors are beautiful... Cheers


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

agree, especially the navitimer. busy dial indeed but such an iconic watch.



Watchdudeman said:


> If it's not busy it's not a brieghtling!Definitely one of the most stylish brieghtling watches


----------



## emperorpwl (Dec 27, 2015)

View attachment 7164986


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Been a while , gotta strap this on









Great week chaps ^^


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Major presentation today... Still on this... I guess its all how we mix and match things?! 

Good day Gents


----------



## onij (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

116000 today!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Non Rolex today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Major presentation today... Still on this... I guess its all how we mix and match things?!
> 
> Good day Gents


Wow Sri this ensemble is so tasteful 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sub still









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Wow Sri this ensemble is so tasteful
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thank you mate... its a renaissance of the Tudor Prince with that ColaReb strap...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

View attachment 7169322


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

a very nice chrono from Omega


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers guys. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> Have a great week everyone.


That's hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> Sub still
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

peatnick said:


> Not quite as Tevye sings but a nice moon set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent model/reference, don't have to worry about spares etc for a 390 movement.
I used to have one but sold it.


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello Waikiki!
View attachment 7173610


----------



## GCBC (Mar 3, 2013)

explorer II w 3186 movement after installing the AWE Track exhaust on the 15 S4....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back on with the Freccione Explorer, love this watch.

Have a great day all.


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

Pelagos pounding the rails back from Barrow on this fine morning!

Nice shot of the horizon near Grange, considering it was taken out the window of a moving train.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#8?

Or is #9?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

All blue today.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Vintage day (actually day/date ;-) ) for me !

And, look at them leg... pure heart and untouched!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

1st time I've had them together for a group shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

goyoneuff said:


> Vintage day (actually day/date ;-) ) for me !
> 
> And, look at them leg... pure heart and untouched!


Nice Date-Day! You don't see too many of these, especially with the rotating bezel....


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you very much Mick !

Yes indeed. She is a very rare beauty. She is a Turn-o-Graph Day/Date Oyster Prince. I am holding off to her as much as I can because not only she is beautiful and rare, but also completely untouched, which is even more rare for a piece this old. The purpose of the previous snap was to show how the beveled lugs are just plain and crazy beautiful !!!

Cheers for the nice comment !

G.



mick arthur said:


> Nice Date-Day! You don't see too many of these, especially with the rotating bezel....


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Tuesday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cpl said:


> 1st time I've had them together for a group shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic trio. 
Love them all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cpl said:


> #8?
> 
> Or is #9?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well some call it #11 but I object. 
It's the one I bought BNIB from my AD in October so technically not another Pelagos and still #10 in my eyes. Was just out on loan 
I'm keeping it this time...

A while anyways ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Today arrival Black Bay Black


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

I'd like to source a leather srap just like the one that comes with blackbay (vintage look), can someone tell where to look for? i dont even know how it is called ;(


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy day today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

I like more the NATO straps for the BB...


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

LuisR said:


> I'd like to source a leather srap just like the one that comes with blackbay (vintage look), can someone tell where to look for? i dont even know how it is called ;(


If you like the Black Bay leather strap you should be able to get the official one from a Tudor AD. Expensive though.

My favourite 'vintage' style straps come from Colareb in Italy and they have a wide variety of 22mm straps that work really well on the Tudor Heritage models.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks guys, for all the wishes received for our new born son. Picture below is of the heirloom piece.


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

Just acquired a 14060m today!


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Another great day with the Submariner.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

zee218 said:


> Just acquired a 14060m today!


Congrats! A beauty!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Blue snowflake on a scorching Sydney day.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

SFO to LHR... BNLR


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


Wowwwwwww amazing photo... you are the man!!! 
Model??

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Same watch
But on Art's first weathered canvas strap and a black Kodiak leather ready for tomorrow 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

batman1345 said:


> Wowwwwwww amazing photo... you are the man!!!
> Model??
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


That's a SubC ND 114060 IIRC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

View attachment 7186842


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

LuisR said:


> I'd like to source a leather srap just like the one that comes with blackbay (vintage look), can someone tell where to look for? i dont even know how it is called ;(


A friend of mine bought one for his Red Black Bay from Gunny Straps.

IMO better than the OEM leather

I believe he makes these straps for all three BB's.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> A friend of mine bought one for his Red Black Bay from Gunny Straps.
> 
> IMO better than the OEM leather
> 
> I believe he makes these straps for all three BB's.


New acquisition mate? 😃


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

damo_t said:


> New acquisition mate?


Just a loan from a friend a while back, just showing LuisR the Gunny Strap.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Didn't bring any Rolex for this trip... My apologies

Feeding my stomach @ Bubba Gump


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Old pic but same watch


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

batman1345 said:


> Wowwwwwww amazing photo... you are the man!!!
> Model??
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's the 114060. Normally, it looks like this


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

Loving the 16570.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kodiak leather on the Pelagos. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Finally pulled the trigger. Possibly the most comfortable bracelet on any of my watches, and it's mighty purdy too. Still wonder if I should have gone for the red...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys , going with gmt today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Vintage sub still has me under its spell









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Timester said:


>


Love the taper on that strap. Who makes it?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

traf said:


> Vintage sub still has me under its spell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So good to be home... Chilled at 007 Street


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Different light settings on the green sub this evening...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Finally pulled the trigger. Possibly the most comfortable bracelet on any of my watches, and it's mighty purdy too. Still wonder if I should have gone for the red...


Congrats and you made the right choice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Kept it simple today. ABC called today, my Sub is coming home tomorrow!


----------



## VSV_ler_280 (Sep 12, 2013)

My newest addition.

View attachment 7199034


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

mick arthur said:


> Love the taper on that strap. Who makes it?


This is the RubberB strap.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Finally pulled the trigger. Possibly the most comfortable bracelet on any of my watches, and it's mighty purdy too. Still wonder if I should have gone for the red...


Cant think of anything more ridiculous than buying the same watch in two different colors. Except when it comes to a BBN on bracelet and a BBR on leather. Now that's justifiable.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day.


Congrats CMTFR on 5000th post!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Congrats CMTFR on 5000th post!


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)

Cellini


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still with the Explorer, the watch pic. was taken a couple of days ago.

Have a great day.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

1Beginner said:


> Cellini


Whoah, a rare and stunning beast. Kinda puts all the ranting and raving about watches like the cocktail time into perspective.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

pepsi day..


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

Frosty hills in Marsden (nr. Huddersfield) this morning.


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back to some vintage look...Good day Gents...


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

The Blue Hand!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm wearing the 'other' side today:


----------



## cpcowy (Mar 6, 2012)

Just picked up a Batman last night. Goes well with my Hulk!


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Bay makes me smile every time I strap it to my wrist.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Left the house with my 6263 on but this was sitting on my desk when I got to work. Great to have it back. Thanks ABC Watchwerks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi
Wow! Too many awesome watches and great pics to quote... 
Well done amigos!

Tudor Pelagos here.

Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Finally have my pro one back from the spa.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Trying out a different look on my Prince



















What do u guys think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Still with the Explorer, the watch pic. was taken a couple of days ago.
> 
> Have a great day.


Very nice, I saw Kevin Costner wore one of these in 3 Days to kill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

cpcowy said:


> Just picked up a Batman last night. Goes well with my Hulk!


Nice but I think Superman is going to whip his ass tomorrow lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpiner 4 GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening. One of my favorite watch-strap combo ever. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Finally Friday


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Still with the Explorer, the watch pic. was taken a couple of days ago.
> 
> Have a great day.


This is so damm bloody gorgeous


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> View attachment 7212866


Wow, way to bring it Luis!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Still sexy. 



traf said:


> Sub still
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Reverso for casual Friday. Cheers, everyone.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Still sexy.


Thanks Q

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Reverso for casual Friday. Cheers, everyone.


I love it when you're surfing through the WRUW thread and out of nowhere you get stopped dead in your tracks by a shot like that. It's stuff like this that gets in the way of my next watch purchase. Gorgeous watch and photo!


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Pelly, today...happy friday!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF guys!! 
2 weeks of struggle after food poison, forced to work and now looking forward to do nothing until Monday morning ^^
Early weekend...

Cheers guys


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

IGotId said:


> I'm wearing the 'other' side today:
> 
> View attachment 7204794


Such a stunning piece indeed... Thanks for posting... Cheers


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Fri pam...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Datejust


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

back on the bracelet for a change


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Some 14060 love |>


----------



## electrolitro (Jun 21, 2011)

Wearing my new North flag


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

That North Flag looks good! Tried one on, really liked the case and dial. Were it to be red themed I'd likely be all in. Wonder if Baselworld will see any new variations on the North Flag?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> View attachment 7212866


Great watch!

Great number of likes


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

P1723 said:


> This is so damm bloody gorgeous


Thanks mate


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The GMT:


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

GMTGIF ; )


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

9411 from 1973

View attachment 7219218


View attachment 7219226


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190 for a watch event in Central London... Cheers


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you! I've been inspired so many times by this epic thread in particular so I can totally understand.  Thanks again for the kind comments.



AzHadEnuf said:


> I love it when you're surfing through the WRUW thread and out of nowhere you get stopped dead in your tracks by a shot like that. It's stuff like this that gets in the way of my next watch purchase. Gorgeous watch and photo!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I love Tucson Rodeo Week.
Jeans & Boots at work.
Giddy Up Partner!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just welcomed this to the fold...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally the weekend. I'll start with the Pelagos on leather. 
Have a great weekend everyone. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

I feel like I only post in here when I'm wearing this watch, but here it is again!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Just welcomed this to the fold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on that beast!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Congrats on that beast!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks...I really like the blue and the Ti is quite comfortable.

I didn't like the Mk1 Pelagos, because the bracelet was *just* off - too loose or too tight, but no just right - so I sold it awhile back.

The case on this version, however, is slightly thicker thanks to the in-house movement requiring a deeper case back (14.3mm vs 13.8mm on the older model). This slight change solved my comfort problem! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Just welcomed this to the fold...


Congrats! Looks great


----------



## vas1903 (Nov 16, 2015)

Learning to live with my first dent


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Just welcomed this to the fold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Mick


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

14060m for today.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally the weekend. I'll start with the Pelagos on leather.
> Have a great weekend everyone.
> B
> 
> ...


Very nice, hang on to this one Brice. I got mine in a mixed up trade deal that I didn't intend to. I still have it after almost a year. The two liners are so much better looking than the new ones, my opinion of course.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Very nice, hang on to this one Brice. I got mine in a mixed up trade deal that I didn't intend to. I still have it after almost a year. The two liners are so much better looking than the new ones, my opinion of course.


Thanks. This is actually the one I had bought brand new from my local AD in October. It's back 
I agree. Don't like the new one. Was actually having a conversation about the wall of text of the new ones with the Tudor rep a couple of weeks ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Love this bund!



AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7220506
> 
> 
> I love Tucson Rodeo Week.
> ...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

IGotId said:


> I'm wearing the 'other' side today:
> 
> View attachment 7204794


Wow! Wow! Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpiner 4 GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening. One of my favorite watch-strap combo ever.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


So cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Very nice, hang on to this one Brice. I got mine in a mixed up trade deal that I didn't intend to. I still have it after almost a year. The two liners are so much better looking than the new ones, my opinion of course.





Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. This is actually the one I had bought brand new from my local AD in October. It's back
> I agree. Don't like the new one. Was actually having a conversation about the wall of text of the new ones with the Tudor rep a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I weighed the issue of whether I could stomach the Gettysburg Address on the dial of my new one or not...and in the end, the desire for the blue dial won out. I would definitely prefer far fewer words, but it disappears for me while wearing it. Obviously, I am in the honeymoon phase, but I'll report back after some serious time wearing it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats mate on the blue pelagos, seems like a great fit on your wrist.

Going master GMT today, after trying several options from Rolex line up I can say it is my favorite model.









Great weekend chaps


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

zee218 said:


> 14060m for today.


I'd like to see that fine watch, fellow Angeleno b-)


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Started with the Sub but switched to the THC after having a pleasant hour this morning playing strap switcharoo. Spending saturday afternoon kicking back and listening to Ella.


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

A great day crossing Oahu aboard Hawaiian Airlines 1929 Bellanca Pacemaker!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I weighed the issue of whether I could stomach the Gettysburg Address on the dial of my new one or not...and in the end, the desire for the blue dial won out. I would definitely prefer far fewer words, but it disappears for me while wearing it. Obviously, I am in the honeymoon phase, but I'll report back after some serious time wearing it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look forward to your thoughts on the watch once it's been on the wrist for a wee while.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing my Explorer II again.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Just welcomed this to the fold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Just welcomed this to the fold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

108 degF, beach, coffee & lollipop


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

Tudor Sub


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Wearing my Explorer II again.


 Smooth shifting ultegra 

that exp2 is just stunning

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I would definitely prefer far fewer words, but it disappears for me while wearing it.


I agree on both counts. There's little doubt it'd benefit from a couple of lines culled, but they truly do cease to be as noticeable over time, and despite Tudors best efforts to derail the whole affair with their shopping list, it remains a great piece.

Been said many times, but it looks much better irl imo. When it was first shown at Baselworld I thought "Uuurgh! Dat' blue! Those lines! What a crying shame :/".

Now, I adore it, ha.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Bill!!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Still with it...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

enjoying weekend..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats..



MickCollins1916 said:


> Just welcomed this to the fold...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continued with the Pelagos this morning but on a charcoal canvas. 
Enjoy the weekend. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Sri said:


> Such a stunning piece indeed... Thanks for posting... Cheers


You're welcome & thanks Sri for the compliment!



MickCollins1916 said:


> Just welcomed this to the fold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about saving up for the new VC Overseas 3-hander or an AP 15202 however you guys posting pics of your Pelagos & Oris 65s may make me have to alter my plans a bit!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

IGotId said:


> You're welcome & thanks Sri for the compliment!
> 
> I've been thinking about saving up for the new VC Overseas 3-hander or an AP 15202 however you guys posting pics of your Pelagos & Oris 65s may make me have to alter my plans a bit!


I love the 65 too! That's on the list also. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The Tudor Sub


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok...I'll admit...sometimes Daytons's have readability issues.
A great week to all!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Just welcomed this to the fold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the bracelet so far?


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Have a great weekend!

Sent using Pied piper compression app


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Becker said:


> How do you like the bracelet so far?


So far, so good...very comfortable. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7233618
> 
> 
> Ok...I'll admit...sometimes Daytons's have readability issues.
> A great week to all!


Ugh,i know what you mean!! Same problem with my sub 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Ugh,i know what you mean!! Same problem with my sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok...you got me.:-!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

LOL Ralph

Today took it to its natural habitat :









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Finally found a look that works



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt_morgan (Jul 17, 2014)

16613 blue dial on one wrist and a 16610 on the other hahaha, jk its just the 13


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Tried a black and white shot today.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Good moaning my friends. Weekend in ending


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

79090 on khaki nato.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For Sunday, this gets wrist time.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

I feel like spring!


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

Warm here today in northeast Indiana. Back to winter tomorrow though.

Keeping the glare "real" lol:


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

snowflake for today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Tudor 94110

Today....










Yesterday....


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Submariner for Sunday. How does it look with this nato?


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Still the 16570, but on bracelet. Have a great day.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190 at the 488 Spider Launch in London (last Friday)...










Today... Just landed in San Francisco


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Hiking with the Ranger today. It's not Everest but made it to 8,500 ft.









The "Sprited" 26 mile go-kart ride down the mountain was fun too.









I dont mind growing old as long as I don't have to grow up.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

CMTFR said:


> Still the 16570, but on bracelet. Have a great day.


You have great taste! I have 3 of those same watches. Very nice collection and nice pics


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> You have great taste! I have 3 of those same watches. Very nice collection and nice pics


Thank you very much.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

PAM for Sunday


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Rare night out in a suit. I'd love to dress up a bit more, but the humid climate here in Southeast Asia makes layering an uncomfortable process.










And with the missus:


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to BLNR


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Submariner for Sunday. How does it look with this nato?


Looks great


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Looks great


Thank you 'Donald'


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Recovering from jet lag... One of the easiest to set and go


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Just welcomed this to the fold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many congratulations Mike...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


Hot hot hot


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Many congratulations Mike...


Mike, Mick, or Bill  am getting confused


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Mike, Mick, or Bill  am getting confused


Bill is what most people call me...save for my mother and wife calling me William when I am in big trouble. 

Still rocking this guy, haven't taken it off yet!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Monday morning, here we go again!
A great week to all.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Great pic. I love it. Great watch, great shirt!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7256914
> 
> 
> Monday morning, here we go again!
> A great week to all.


Yes ! Awesome combo there !


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

R.Palace said:


>


Who makes that killer strap?????


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

View attachment 7259554


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

16570... when you have to live in two worlds...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Bill is what most people call me...save for my mother and wife calling me William when I am in big trouble.
> 
> Still rocking this guy, haven't taken it off yet!
> 
> ...


Apologies Bill


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR blue Monday










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Bill is what most people call me...save for my mother and wife calling me William when I am in big trouble.
> 
> Still rocking this guy, haven't taken it off yet!
> 
> ...


Can I call you McBill?

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Anyway, how's the Blue Pelagos.

Interested in what you think of the colour, looks dark in some pics, very bright in others.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Can I call you McBill?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


So far, so good with the Pelagos. I love the blue color...I'd describe it as less sober and severe-looking than the blue bezel on the black bay, if that makes sense. I like the darker blue on the BBB also, and considered it. I picked this one up instead, since I have a number of black-dialed watches and wanted something a bit different.

The color on this watch is more muted in darker lit settings and brighter in direct sunlight. I enjoy the variations in different lighting.

Plus, the Ti is a joy to wear, and I like the size of this piece. I am a fan after a weekend of wear!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> So far, so good with the Pelagos.


Thanks for the info, Bob.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

A new day. A new Month.


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Nothing but BLNR!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> A new day. A new Month.


Gorgeous shot Luis !!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Night shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

mick arthur said:


> Who makes that killer strap?????


Art of DrunkArt Straps


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jfullm42 (Dec 5, 2014)

Happy Leap Year!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jfullm42 said:


> Happy Leap Year!
> View attachment 7264786


Very nice


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A bit casual today, kicking about in a pair of North Face, and my ND Sub.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

..


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I think I scratched my crystal!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

traf said:


> Gorgeous shot Luis !!
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks, mate!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Rainy day


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Tudor 94210


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I finally got some shoes to match my NATO. :-d


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Starting Time. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meless (Nov 23, 2013)

Just arrived today

I know it's not everyone's preference 
But it is mine
And I'm very pleased with it

Not a fan of Lume and or numbers
So this suits me to a T


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Tudor Pelagos was on today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A 16570 slightly challenged... London>Frankfurt>San Francisco>Toronto>Geneva>???


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> A 16570 slightly challenged... London>Frankfurt>San Francisco>Toronto>Geneva>???


So dapper!!! Looking awesome, as usual!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a great day, gents.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry no Rolex today... But a new strap from Carl!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Followed, gotta love the speedy !


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Still this


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Explorer 214270









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've been wearing the BBB today.


This evening I prepared the Explorer II on some Phoenix Nato's for this shot before reuniting it with its bracelet for tomorrow


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> So dapper!!! Looking awesome, as usual!


Thanks for kind words... Cheers Rob...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Have a great day, gents.


Amazing combination... what a stunner!


----------



## HJWautomatic (Dec 30, 2013)

View attachment 7281442


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

New veg tan nato on the sub










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

94210 on grey NATO


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

GranTour Chrono


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

mick arthur said:


> 94210 on grey NATO


Stunning Tudor chrono and a great shot... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still on 16570... Really like how it's white dial blends so well with white shirts and looks the business at business


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Sri said:


> Still on 16570... Really like how it's white dial blends so well with white shirts and looks the business at business


Nice! You tracking GMT with your GMT hand????


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks... Yeah GMT is my home time  ... Why, anything wrong?


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Sri said:


> Thanks... Yeah GMT is my home time  ... Why, anything wrong?


Brilliant! I don't travel that much, so with GMT watches I sometimes set the GMT hand to GMT time (I am on Eastern time). It didn't cross my mind that someone may actually use the complication for its intended use (i.e. traveling) .


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

desk exploration with the North Flag..its been running on average +0.3s/d for 48 days (I.e., since I bought it BNIB)..pretty good accuracy..


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sub and Woodford Reserve this evening. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi there big guy


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Have a great day, gents.


That's wonderful!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day.


Solid combo!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Solid combo!


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


>


Looking awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you kindly.



AzHadEnuf said:


> That's wonderful!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Looking awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon. I sometimes have thoughts on whether I should get a modern Sub instead of this one (particularly a Hulk SubC), but the feeling always passes..
Any other black dial diver is redundant for me now.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks Jon. I sometimes have thoughts on whether I should get a modern Sub instead of this one (particularly a Hulk SubC), but the feeling always passes..
> Any other black dial diver is redundant for me now.


I sold a modern Sub after buying my 1980 GMT because I ended up preferring the attributes of the vintage model more. But the current models are beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Just acquired this Girard-Perregaux WW.TC Ref.49800 Ferrari F1-053 LE. Not sure if this is something your guys would like, though.;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

that one today, lucky enough to fit under the cuff. Pretty tight tho


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Luis6 said:


> Just acquired this Girard-Perregaux WW.TC Ref.49800 Ferrari F1-053 LE. Not sure if this is something your guys would like, though.;-)
> 
> View attachment 7292978


Definitely liking it, nice colors too. 
Congrats on the new watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor sub back on bracelet and several other watches packed for tonight's GTG after work with 5 local WIS and friends. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm not sure how, but ever since getting my Sub back, it's gone from my least worn watch to the most worn.









Never thought it would compete with my DJ for workwear time.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

still wearing my 16570!


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

snowflake rules...










two generations....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

GMT Masters, truly world traveler watches eh?! Flying from Toronto to The Mecca of our Madness... Geneva!!!



















Mallory, The "accident is taken care Sir...What next? Where next?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> GMT Masters, truly a world traveler watch eh?! Flying from Toronto to The Mecca of our Madness... Geneva!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice photo of the CN Tower! Safe travels. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many thanks my friend... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's amazing how the blue is still looking elegant in the midst of those grand colours of your shirt and tie... Brilliant stuff indeed...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> I'm not sure how, but ever since getting my Sub back, it's gone from my least worn watch to the most worn.
> 
> View attachment 7295850
> 
> ...


Indeed... Always thought the DJs were the kings on dress... Love your DJ Sir... Pure class!!!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> It's amazing how the blue is still looking elegant in the midst of those grand colours of your shirt and tie... Brilliant stuff indeed...


Thank you! I am pretty nuts about this particular shade of blue, and it appears in a number of my neckties. I am one who doesn't mind rocking the occasional diver with a suit (provided I'm not headed to a very formal event). So, that works out nicely for me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## eskimoandrei (Jun 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

One more on new shoes


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pit stop at Montreal...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

getting ready for weekend


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I do love divers on rubber... Did a bad job in notching this pair of straps, but love the outcome... Not as thick as ISOfranes, and doesn't "flair out" like the Rubber B/Everest

Have a great weekend ahead folks!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> I do love divers on rubber... Did a bad job in notching this pair of straps, but love the outcome... Not as thick as ISOfranes, and doesn't "flair out" like the Rubber B/Everest
> 
> Have a great weekend ahead folks!


I really love this watch :-!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

It will likely be the BLNR for Friday.

Have a great weekend, gents.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sub and Woodford Reserve this evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch.

Any chance of seeing the Blue Tudor and The Hulk side by side.

It'll be an interesting and great pic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Squeezealexio said:


> still wearing my 16570!


Excellent picture


----------



## douma (Dec 29, 2015)

The one on March 93 2016


----------



## sinizurri (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Great watch.
> 
> Any chance of seeing the Blue Tudor and The Hulk side by side.
> 
> It'll be an interesting and great pic.


Absolutely, my friend. Here they are, along with my SD4k, which I am wearing this morning.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

I was toying with the canvas strap in the first picture....










...but I couldn't deny the power of the Black Bay strap....Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

mick arthur said:


> ...but I couldn't deny the power of the Black Bay strap....Happy Friday!!!!


Dave, that looks awesome! I may have to acquire an OEM NATO for my new Pelagos. Good stuff. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Dave, that looks awesome! I may have to acquire an OEM NATO for my new Pelagos. Good stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Good plan! That would be sweet with the blue Black Bay Blue strap!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Absolutely, my friend. Here they are, along with my SD4k, which I am wearing this morning.


That's one hell of a dive trio. I've been trying to show a little restraint in watch purchases, given that I just got my Speedy, but I keep feeling called by the blue pelagos. Have you tried it on its blue rubber? I'm curious as to whether it's a good option, given how few I see on the rubber on here (pretty much none). I'm also in the market for a dressier watch, potentially non-Rolex/Tudor, but am debating whether I should buy something that might be out-done by a potential purchase in a year or two...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

16570 in Geneva... Switzerland, home of best things known to man... Ever!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

hornsup84 said:


> That's one hell of a dive trio. I've been trying to show a little restraint in watch purchases, given that I just got my Speedy, but I keep feeling called by the blue pelagos. Have you tried it on its blue rubber? I'm curious as to whether it's a good option, given how few I see on the rubber on here (pretty much none). I'm also in the market for a dressier watch, potentially non-Rolex/Tudor, but am debating whether I should buy something that might be out-done by a potential purchase in a year or two...












Thanks! Here's a group shot of my current divers: from L to R, SD 16600, sub 116610lv, 25600tb, sub 14060m, and SD 116600 at the bottom.

I've owned other Tudor subs, divers from Breitling and Baume et Mercier, and whatnot, all sold. At one point, I also owned several dressier watches, but they never saw any wrist time. I got rid of all but one. I like the look, feel, and toughness of the divers, bottom line. I figure I am better off acknowledging that and buying what I know I like and will wear.

I tried the Pelagos on the OEM rubber at the AD and I was pretty nuts about it. It far outstrips the aftermarket rubber options I have worn (and still occasionally wear) on other pieces. I'll likely throw this guy on rubber for the summer, much of which we will spend in Ocean City, MD on the water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks! Here's a group shot of my current divers: from L to R, SD 16600, sub 116610lv, 25600tb, sub 14060m, and SD 116600 at the bottom.
> 
> I've owned other Tudor subs, divers from Breitling and Baume et Mercier, and whatnot, all sold. At one point, I also owned several dressier watches, but they never saw any wrist time. I got rid of all but one. I like the look, feel, and toughness of the divers, bottom line. I figure I am better off acknowledging that and buying what I know I like and will wear.
> 
> I tried the Pelagos on the OEM rubber at the AD and I was pretty nuts about it. It far outstrips the aftermarket rubber options I have worn (and still occasionally wear) on other pieces. I'll likely throw this guy on rubber for the summer, much of which we will spend in Ocean City, MD on the water.


Always good to acknowledge your preferences instead of trying to chase some 'ideal collection' that doesn't fit your wants or needs. As for the rubber, that's very helpful to hear -- having an SD4k already, I find myself wanting the blue Pelagos mostly for beach/super-casual use, and expect that I'll use it on the rubber a good bit for that purpose (and to differentiate from the SD4k). I wanted to make sure there wasn't some flaw that explained the rarity of seeing it on the rubber (I know quite a few people enjoy the Pelagos bracelet, too, which might explain why you don't see it a ton). So much appreciated for your input!

My 'issue' now is that my girlfriend has gotten an appreciation of my watches and is actually encouraging me to buy more. With her encouragement, my 1-2 watches per year rule is really feeling pressure!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

hornsup84 said:


> I wanted to make sure there wasn't some flaw that explained the rarity of seeing it on the rubber (I know quite a few people enjoy the Pelagos bracelet, too, which might explain why you don't see it a ton). So much appreciated for your input!
> 
> My 'issue' now is that my girlfriend has gotten an appreciation of my watches and is actually encouraging me to buy more. With her encouragement, my 1-2 watches per year rule is really feeling pressure!


My pleasure! If there is such a flaw with the Tudor OEM rubber, I am unaware of it. I thought it was very light and comfortable, looks great mounted on the case with the end links, and I cannot wait to rock it in the summer.

Your better half is enabling your habit? Good on you, she sounds like a keeper! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

In the morning...










...in the evening:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Absolutely, my friend. Here they are, along with my SD4k, which I am wearing this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spectacular pictures, they look great together.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Spectacular pictures, they look great together.


Thank you, sir! Blue and green are my favorite colors to incorporate into my attire, so having these two works nicely for me so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> I do love divers on rubber... Did a bad job in notching this pair of straps, but love the outcome... Not as thick as ISOfranes, and doesn't "flair out" like the Rubber B/Everest
> 
> Have a great weekend ahead folks!


The SDc is a great watch and I now wish I had given it a fair chance. 
After seeing the BLNR in real life and trying it on last night finally, I crossed it off my list. 
It'll be a SDc or another 16570 or a vintage sub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on a new canvas. Can't wait for it get slime wear on it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sub Saturday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My two Tudor divers chilling on canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Sub Saturday.


Great pic 

Rocking the GMT, great weekend chaps


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Blue


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Great pic
> 
> Rocking the GMT, great weekend chaps


Thanks Alex!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The SDc is a great watch and I now wish I had given it a fair chance.
> After seeing the BLNR in real life and trying it on last night finally, I crossed it off my list.
> It'll be a SDc or another 16570 or a vintage sub.


Vintage Sub ! Or SDc ! 
I could have either as an all-rounder and wear it everyday, but this is the one I am currently stuck with.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

THC for saturday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Vintage Sub ! Or SDc !
> I could have either as an all-rounder and wear it everyday, but this is the one I am currently stuck with.


And you know I love your sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> And you know I love your sub


The feeling is mutual, the 79090 is beautiful :-!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> THC for saturday.


Nice one Fordy, don't fall off your bike - worried about the watch, not you :-d


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> The SDc is a great watch and I now wish I had given it a fair chance.
> After seeing the BLNR in real life and trying it on last night finally, I crossed it off my list.
> It'll be a SDc or another 16570 or a vintage sub.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Interesting, can you share why you didn't take to the BLNR.


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hagwe!


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Black Bay Black!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cant stop wearing this thing. Work days, weekends, whatever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with the blue vintage sub on a blueish grey canvas this morning. 
Have a great weekend. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

It's a vintage kind of day


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Had to say goodbye as she's off for some work. Thank you one year warranty after service. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miteemike3 (Jul 19, 2012)

One of these today... Decisions!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jstewart1012 said:


> Cant stop wearing this thing. Work days, weekends, whatever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know the feeling. It's been the same since I got my 1680


Jeep99dad said:


> I went with the blue vintage sub on a blueish grey canvas this morning.
> Have a great weekend.
> B
> 
> ...


Lovely combo!! 



MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow Bill, I could definitely live with your collection. love the white Daytona



blowfish89 said:


> Vintage Sub ! Or SDc !
> I could have either as an all-rounder and wear it everyday, but this is the one I am currently stuck with.


Perfect patina 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Vintage Sub for me









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well I switched to my other Tudor... Pelagos on what else... But yet another canvas 









Two-liner FTW 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Going Polar in Quebec City!


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Watching "House of Cards" with my Tudor Pelagos and my sweetheart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

BLNR and Bourbon


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Picked up my Black Bay after being gone for six weeks, had some warrenty work and a regulation done at RSC. I'll forgo the repeated daily photos and just say, I'll be wearing this for the next few days. Great to have it back!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sometimes my other pieces come out of the watchbox


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

My 2.5yr old boy has claimed his first watch from my collection. Future WIS.



And a proper shot.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

fordy964 said:


> Sometimes some of my other pieces come out of the watchbox


Beautiful! That's one very handsome Zenith!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Sometimes my other pieces come out of the watchbox


Great looking watch!


----------



## NateDePawnman (Mar 6, 2016)

file:///Users/mymac/Pictures/iPhoto%20Library.photolibrary/Masters/2016/03/06/20160306-010056/IMG_1775.JPG


----------



## NateDePawnman (Mar 6, 2016)

View attachment 7330378


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

PLG TwoLiner on Vintage B&S


----------



## R-H (May 20, 2015)

.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great Sunday gents

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry Guys, no Rolex or Tudor today.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sunday with glossy ceramic..


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Masterin the seas today. Expii'n later


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow exceptional watches today gentlemen!!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fordy964 said:


> Sometimes my other pieces come out of the watchbox


Wow!! That's one hot chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

BLNR out on the town. Happy Sunday, gents! Cheers!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Double Omega

Aqua Terra















Planet Ocean


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nothing like an open six day.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

I went with the blue sub on steel this morning to kick off the work week.

Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

3-hander polar explorer


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

This today


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> 3-hander polar explorer


Hehe almost , we can spot a kind of tail on the minute hand ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> This today


nice one , sporty smart ^^
Often I want to wear a jacket over a shirt but it's so hot here , every single day that it's not going to happen:/


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Not the best shot - but haven't worn it in a while and really missed it!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Becker said:
> 
> 
> > This today
> ...


Thanks mate! No such worries here. Maybe something breathable?

Only thing I have to take into account is what color, and if it's going te be linnen or wool.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Mondays... Chilling in South Ken


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)

This.....its been on two weeks straight since i got it!
View attachment 7349218


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Thevenin said:


>


Quoting just to say that your signature (and that Pepsi) is amazing, but I think you should switch the order of the comic and meme.


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

hornsup84 said:


> Quoting just to say that your signature (and that Pepsi) is amazing, but I think you should switch the order of the comic and meme.


Very strange. I was checking my signature through my phone, and I swear it looked to me in the order that I thought... not sure how drunk I was :think: :think: :think:

Anyway, edited my reply here - ( could this be a sign from above? :-x )

Noted & done  |>


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

You guessed it... BLNR. Had some fun with pens at work... LOL. Cheers!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switched my Pepsi to a black Colareb strap tonight...as much as I love these particular straps, every time I remove the bracelet, I wonder to myself, "why did I just do that, the Rolex bracelet is so GOOD?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobTheBuilder (Jan 6, 2016)

mesaboogie18 said:


> Double Omega
> 
> Aqua Terra
> View attachment 7342170
> ...


I need to ask... is your dial really that bright of a blue in person, or is it primarily lighting? I love mine, but it is more of a subdued darker blue rather than the the brilliant blue I see in most of your pictures.

Bob


----------



## Everyworks (Jul 13, 2011)

1680 on analog/shift NATO


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wrong shirt for the BLNR? Too bad I don't own the Hulk. 😄


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

Good evening everyone!


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

Hydro II on Nato


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BNLR, 16570 (a backup GMT) and Tudor Prince flying all the way to SFO again... Good day Gents


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gmt in force








Pix not from today ^^


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Good morning everybody.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sub on biz duty today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Tudor Pelagos on a leather DrewStraps on a beautiful NC day. Seems spring may be here... 
I'm ready for 75F daily for a bit 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fordy964 said:


> Sub on biz duty today


Clean, classy and classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

16220 to accompany me reading this 10K

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Oooh I do like THAT 



EA-Sport said:


> 16220 to accompany me reading this 10K
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pelagos @ the office. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> 16220 to accompany me reading this 10K
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That's gorgeous and classy. Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

94210 on bracelet.....


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday 


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

traf said:


> Speedy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the sunken sub dials on the Speedy!


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

My big blue came in today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

traf said:


> Speedy Tuesday


And following up with mine for Tues as well:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Speedy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you kept it buddy ^^ 
It's not a different one right ?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

So many reflections.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Glad you kept it buddy ^^
> It's not a different one right ?


Nope, still the same one. Glad I held onto her too 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Daytona chicken wings


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

GMT iizo


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

No crown today but still love this one.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> No crown today but still love this one.


Great watch-strap pairing !!!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> That looks so good....


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful... A rare dress watch shot from you Sir...


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

soaking.fused said:


> Daytona chicken wings


Is my Eyesight going that bad?? I could swear that is a Submariner..........


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Beautiful... A rare dress watch shot from you Sir...


Thanks...I have gotten rid of the rest of them, so I have to bust out my only one on occasion. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand (Feb 11, 2012)

Today's time keeper... loving how moody the blue looks


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

AP day..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


>


So freaking hot !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

#nofilter









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks very much!



blowfish89 said:


> Great watch-strap pairing !!!


----------



## emperorpwl (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

A great day to all!


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Tudor 91210


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> So freaking hot !!!





Mancayve said:


> That looks so good....


Muchas gracias


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BNLR Wednesday...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> No crown today but still love this one.
> 
> T


You nailed that combo. Very nice.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

mick arthur said:


> Tudor 91210


Amazing North Flag... How's the lume compared to Pelagos? Is it possible to share a lume shot please? Many thanks


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


>


Great combo fish. 
Think I have yours younger brother.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, I love this Worn&Wound crimson strap. I have actually been thinking if I should get the new Derby Model 1 too.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sri said:


> Amazing North Flag... How's the lume compared to Pelagos? Is it possible to share a lume shot please? Many thanks


Let's see if I can help you with that








Mine says hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Batman time


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mick arthur said:


> 94210 on bracelet.....


Great looking watch


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Neo-vintage timepiece on a vintage NOS tropic sport strap










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

On new shoes (again).


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys TGI almost F  
Hope you won't mind a Japanese...


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Sea-Dwelling during an early start day for a quick business trip down to Charlotte. At least it's high of 70s F in both cities!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Hello guys TGI almost F
> Hope you won't mind a Japanese...


Liking the new 'turtle'! Fancying the Pepsi version myself.


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Liking the new 'turtle'! Fancying the Pepsi version myself.


Hehe they are awesome indeed ^^


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wrong date, but same watch and strap combo today.

Cheers everyone


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Sri said:


> Amazing North Flag... How's the lume compared to Pelagos? Is it possible to share a lume shot please? Many thanks


Here's a pic of the lume (in addition to EA-Sport's fantastic shot). I feel like the quality of the lume is the same as the Pelagos, there's just not as much of it....


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mick arthur said:


> Here's a pic of the lume (in addition to EA-Sport's fantastic shot). I feel like the quality of the lume is the same as the Pelagos, there's just not as much of it....


Looks slightly darker blue compare to the pelagos, at least from the pix you guys posted


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Wow..that looks really mint...is that the original tritium dial and hands? They seem to be in a really great shape..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


>


That's hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hornsup84 said:


> Sea-Dwelling during an early start day for a quick business trip down to Charlotte. At least it's high of 70s F in both cities!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to Charlotte. We're having great weather here for winter. Enjoy your visit to the Queen City. How long are you here for?
Btw I am selling my Pam and maybe B&R to fund a SDc 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Looks slightly darker blue compare to the pelagos, at least from the pix you guys posted


Only one way to find out....

It could just be from the difference in surface area. it's hard to say from this picture.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Wrong date, but same watch and strap combo today.
> 
> Cheers everyone


You inspired me for today...but I like your NATO better; who makes it? I have a "light olive" NATO on the way from the Hodinkee Shop.


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> Let's see if I can help you with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent.... thanks... cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR today









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mick arthur said:


> Only one way to find out....
> 
> It could just be from the difference in surface area. it's hard to say from this picture.


Nice ref , they look even here ^^ and quite appealing :-!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Welcome to Charlotte. We're having great weather here for winter. Enjoy your visit to the Queen City. How long are you here for?
> Btw I am selling my Pam and maybe B&R to fund a SDc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! I'm only in until tomorrow morning, unfortunately stuck in meetings / work dinner for most of it. Such a quick flight, I need to get down here more often for golf and to see friends.

Saw your PAM post on insta (is that stalkerish enough?); to think I nearly bought your last SD4k, seems like a long time ago at this point. Welcome back to the ceramic side!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

So happy to have an explorer again!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> Wow..that looks really mint...is that the original tritium dial and hands? They seem to be in a really great shape..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The watch in large part has been replaced with new parts (including the dial and hands) at the last service.


----------



## sinizurri (Jun 6, 2013)

Outdoorsday


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on whisky DrunkArtStraps leather tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Had some wine, beer and nice talk with a friend visiting from abroad. His rose gold PP 5205R is really something.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still rocking this combo


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

good morning..


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Not such a hard choice - honey wins b-)


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

This came in last Thursday, the same day my house was burglarized. Luckily my watches were not swiped by the low-lifes. New straps came in today, will be wearing this tomorrow:


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Just landed in Toronto... Chilling with a local ale in Financial Dist... Cheers


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

IGotId said:


> This came in last Thursday, the same day my house was burglarized. Luckily my watches were not swiped by the low-lifes. New straps came in today, will be wearing this tomorrow:
> 
> 
> View attachment 7389362


Nice combo!


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

His Tudor Black Bay red, hers Rolex Air King blue.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

TGIF & Wine-o'clock 

Winding down for the weekend with the BBB, wine, WUS and pics of that awesome Blue Yachtie!


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luis6 said:


> Had some wine, beer and nice talk with a friend visiting from abroad. His rose gold PP 5205R is really something.
> 
> View attachment 7387938


Despite all the Patek love and my admiration for some of their watches , I'd still take yours over his. Too tacky for me. Not a fan of gold watches in general.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

VROOM.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Grail


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Eyecandy


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

After selling my last Rolex in "98"... a Gold Datejust
I'm back in the the Rolex fold. May just be my daily
wearer.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Happy Friday Gents...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

IGotId said:


> This came in last Thursday, the same day my house was burglarized. Luckily my watches were not swiped by the low-lifes. New straps came in today, will be wearing this tomorrow:
> 
> 
> View attachment 7389362


Oris 65 looks great! Sorry to hear about your luck with the burglary -- sounds like the a-holes missed a lot of value in your amazing collection at least!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the weekend with the Pelagos back on bracelet. 
Have a great weekend 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Evening switcheroo from the Hulk at work to the sub, grill, and beer for college basketball.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

That crystal! :-!



traf said:


> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luis6 said:


> Had some wine, beer and nice talk with a friend visiting from abroad. His rose gold PP 5205R is really something.
> 
> View attachment 7387938


The PP is very impressive, although your Dual Time is pretty spectacular in itself.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

kicker said:


> View attachment 7389482


Great Blue dial.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

ND Sub before a change later.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Have a great weekend, gents!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Tsingtao & Seiko in the Sheraton Suzhou on a Saturday.



Happy Weekend folks.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Family time. Have great weekend to all!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Awesome to see you! 



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great weekend gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ulotny said:


>


I *really* love this watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Awesome to see you!


Thanks a lot. Very kind of you  wishing you a happy & relaxing weekend 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great weekend gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where have you been buddy, nice watch ! ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Walked with baby Lou this morning, great weekend all









You guys think is okay with the rain??

Just kidding  just reminded me of other treads with fellows worrying about wr on new Rolexes


----------



## joebooth12 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tudor Black Bay for me..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great weekend gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where have you been?

Great to see you.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> I *really* love this watch.


Sounds like your wavering my friend.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Decided on the YG Sub for a few days.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Where have you been buddy, nice watch ! ^^





Brisman said:


> Where have you been?
> 
> Great to see you.


Thanks Alex & Donald  Bit more focusing on some other brands the last few month but very happy being back on one of the best & kindest WUS forums  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

What brands? ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Spending Saturday with SubC


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n the beach for this mornings walk.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good to see you Tom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Started the day with this.









Then I decided to switch things up a bit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregspitz (Jul 10, 2012)

Picture says a thousand words









Greg Spitz MD,FACS
Surgeon and
Leather Artisan


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16600 for some post construction clean up, I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Sounds like your wavering my friend.


No waver, just playing the loooooong wait and save up and buy game now, instead of sell this buy that


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Family time. Have great weekend to all!


Fabulous combo you have there! Duly noting that the Pelagos strap fits the Black Bay. Which end links are those?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to my Tudor Pelagos earlier to meet friends at our local AD. Too bad they didn't have a BLNR. 
Planning out next moves ;-)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks! These are Black Bay endlinks... the Pelagos rubber didn't have a perfect fit though... range of movement is really limited, but works for me. 



mick arthur said:


> Fabulous combo you have there! Duly noting that the Pelagos strap fits the Black Bay. Which end links are those?


Update:

Endlinks from Pelagos works, but not perfectly as the Black Bay has a thicker mid case


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

GMT 1675


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Keeping it casual at work today on a navy NATO:


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Thanks! These are Black Bay endlinks... the Pelagos rubber didn't have a perfect fit though... range of movement is really limited, but works for me.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Endlinks from Pelagos works, but not perfectly as the Black Bay has a thicker mid case


Thanks for the great research! Enjoy! I think you have a one-of-a-kind Black Bay at the moment....until I pick one up!


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I rock climbed too much today, ate too much Mediterranean food tonight and I don't have the energy to get up to turn on a light. Sorry for the dark photo. It was the best I could do. Good night all, Tucson Air Show tomorrow.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great Sunday gents


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switched to my Tudor Pelagos earlier to meet friends at our local AD. Too bad they didn't have a BLNR.
> Planning out next moves ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Excited to see what will get the nod! Thought you had all but ruled out the BLNR?? Having second thoughts about it?

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rolex Seadweller 16600....circa 2005

My first Rolex


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Ready for the week ahead.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good to see you Tom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you Brice. Have a great weekend 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents  
















( 2nd one 4 Alex  )

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

batman today..


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Chose the black over the blue today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> Excited to see what will get the nod! Thought you had all but ruled out the BLNR?? Having second thoughts about it?
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


When I tried my friend's in at our gtg it was late in a restaurant with bad lighting and I'm thinking it didn't do it justice. I need to see it in daylight. Also even though its lugs aren't as far and squarish as the SubC's, they still aren't as oyster case like as I prefer like all the original sub and GMT and SD cases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

biokeys87 said:


> BLNR out on the town. Happy Sunday, gents! Cheers!


Love the peanut butter whoopie pies and the blueberry hand pies at Corner Bakery!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sunday funday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Getting some outdoor time and a little hiking in...thanks to a beautiful and warm Montreal afternoon! Bon weekend to all.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> When I tried my friend's in at our gtg it was late in a restaurant with bad lighting and I'm thinking it didn't do it justice. I need to see it in daylight. Also even though its lugs aren't as far and squarish as the SubC's, they still aren't as oyster case like as I prefer like all the original sub and GMT and SD cases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Definitely doesn't do the blue justice in low light conditions ! The lugs are something to get used to, but I admit after wearing the sculpted lugs of the 1680 for over a month straight, going back to the new maxi case takes some getting used to 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

My wife and I had a nice outing and picnic today at a winery.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great week chaps








GMT to start this week


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

PO


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Putting Batman in a rocky position today for Sunday Funday! Cheers!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wishing you guys a relaxing Sunday evening and a great week start 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Nice combo!


Thanks! IIRC, inspired by you!



hornsup84 said:


> Oris 65 looks great! Sorry to hear about your luck with the burglary -- sounds like the a-holes missed a lot of value in your amazing collection at least!


Thanks!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Tucson Air Show today.









Got to see one of these fly with a F-22 today.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

mesaboogie18 said:


> PO
> 
> View attachment 7425898


Didn't know Rolex/Tudor made a Planet Ocean...:-d


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Love that P51!!!!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

AP for one hectic Monday..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

BLing said:


> AP for one hectic Monday..


Wow. Super cool BLing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

If I'm assisting on the maths homework, I'm insisting on quality instruments!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n at the office today


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Pulled Batman out of the bat cave, I meant the save, last night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos on bracelet today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

3.14 pi day, a pi pan of course.
View attachment 7432234


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

94110 on newly acquired light olive Hodinkee NATO in the morning....










....jubilee in the afternoon.....


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an awesome photo (and watch)! Maybe someday...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

JonnyBax said:


> That's an awesome photo (and watch)! Maybe someday...


Thank you kindly! This watch is my favorite. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emperorpwl (Dec 27, 2015)

Happy Pi Day!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Got this LVc LVc LVc whispering in my head ... Twisting my head ^^ 
Should I trade the gmtiic, I need the gmt complication , love the watch , love it's all around versatility, BUT I'd like something special like the LVc that maybe won't really be as useful as the gmtiic... Won't be as much worn cause it's a tad eye catching, but hell looking different, rare etc . 

Hard one to process , not an essential priority but still ticking my weak mind lol 
Decision decision... 
Will have to try it again this week end ... See how it sings !

Feel free to talk me in or out guys , I've been reading dozens of threads with so many pros and cons fellows , great and bad experiences sooo 

Flip a coin, Nah 

Cheers 

Alex


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Got this LVc LVc LVc whispering in my head ... Twisting my head ^^
> Should I trade the gmtiic, I need the gmt complication , love the watch , love it's all around versatility, BUT I'd like something special like the LVc that maybe won't really be as useful as the gmtiic... Won't be as much worn cause it's a tad eye catching, but hell looking different, rare etc .
> 
> Hard one to process , not an essential priority but still ticking my weak mind lol
> ...


Only one way to find out!! I've considered it myself but always end up deciding against it 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Lost the lume pip on the sub, but I'm strangely very attracted to the new look!









It gives it a certain rugged and worn in look that goes well with the age of the watch 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Got this LVc LVc LVc whispering in my head ... Twisting my head ^^


HULK NO WHISPER HULK SCREAM! HULK DOES TWIST HEAD!


----------



## bvj (Nov 21, 2010)

Just picked this up last week. I'm in love.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

I make 40mm look small. :-d


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice ending to a long day.


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy Pi day!!!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have almost forgotten how light this feels


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

I am going dark today..


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

BLing said:


> I am going dark today..


Gorgeous


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Lost the lume pip on the sub, but I'm strangely very attracted to the new look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Traf!! What the hell happen to my favorite watch? And this is why we can't have nice things. All kidding aside, sorry about your watch. Still looks great but I'd vote to find a nice pip for it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Dedhed said:


> Nice ending to a long day.
> View attachment 7437066


Beautiful shot 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

SMP On Eulit Perlon


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Got this LVc LVc LVc whispering in my head ... Twisting my head ^^
> Should I trade the gmtiic, I need the gmt complication , love the watch , love it's all around versatility, BUT I'd like something special like the LVc that maybe won't really be as useful as the gmtiic... Won't be as much worn cause it's a tad eye catching, but hell looking different, rare etc .
> 
> Hard one to process , not an essential priority but still ticking my weak mind lol
> ...


Think I mentioned this to Brisman earlier, but I'm also smitten by the Hulk.
However, I can afford only one Rolex now, and I'm not ready to let go of the Sub have 

The Hulk looks great in most lighting, as a darker green, my gripes would be however the thicker lugs (which make bracelet seem too narrow), the jumbo clasp and the Hulk's lack of versatility on straps due to the color scheme (I hardly ever wear any watch on a steel bracelet). Also the cyclops.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

My Rolex will make their way back into rotation later this week. Enjoying this one for today. Excellent day, everyone.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Traf!! What the hell happen to my favorite watch? And this is why we can't have nice things. All kidding aside, sorry about your watch. Still looks great but I'd vote to find a nice pip for it.


Yea you're probably right, I'll be on the hunt for one!! In the mean time this is it 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Think I mentioned this to Brisman earlier, but I'm also smitten by the Hulk.
> However, I can afford only one Rolex now, and I'm not ready to let go of the Sub have
> 
> The Hulk looks great in most lighting, as a darker green, my gripes would be however the thicker lugs (which make bracelet seem too narrow), the jumbo clasp and the Hulk's lack of versatility on straps due to the color scheme (I hardly ever wear any watch on a steel bracelet). Also the cyclops.


One rolex is enough as long it's the " one " ^^


traf said:


> Only one way to find out!! I've considered it myself but always end up deciding against it
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Seems am following the same path, this week end will be the third time checking it. 
Dealers should offer a week or 2 trial on watches  


Becker said:


> HULK NO WHISPER HULK SCREAM! HULK DOES TWIST HEAD!


Hehe absolutely !! ^^ headache mate


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you.



P1723 said:


> Gorgeous


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great day chaps, still rocking that one on isofrane, will switch to the stock bracelet tonight ^^









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

Seem to to be having trouble lately getting images to appear inline, and not a link, hmm.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

yegon said:


> Seem to to be having trouble lately getting images to appear inline, and not a link, hmm.


Same here. Have to edit, delete the thumbnail & reload the picture. Haven't seen a solution (but I'm not known for my patience).


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Started with SD on rubber but switched to Daytona.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Stopgap until I plunge for a GMT Master?


----------



## Ofacertainage (Feb 4, 2016)

116238


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to Basel tomorrow for BaselWorld... Wondering what to wear for such grand event!!!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ofacertainage said:


> 116238


Perfectly suited for your age


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Non Rolex today. Just got this back from Breitling










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Off to Basel tomorrow for BaselWorld... Wondering what to wear for such grand event!!!


Damn dude, that whole outfit is on POINT! Love the shoes, pants, and jacket. And that watch is beautiful. You are an inspiration


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Love this combo even more


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rolex later gents Great Tuesday evening and Wednesday gents 

















[ image by my friend - en route to Shanghai ]


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

This today


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Felt "Interstellar" today and switched things up from the BLNR. The Hammie Pilot Day Date!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Damn dude, that whole outfit is on POINT! Love the shoes, pants, and jacket. And that watch is beautiful. You are an inspiration


Hi JonnyBax, thanks for kind words... I really like my Tudor Prince on that vintage band... Fanatical about brogues too 

Cheers,
Sri


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to pepsi


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Couldn't wait until week end, taking a coffee to make my decision.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Couldn't wait until week end, taking a coffee to make my decision.


Looks great, growing on me too.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Looks great, growing on me too.


Hehe thanks, I couldn't resist further. Traded the GMT for the LVc  
The bezel looks quite green but the dial mostly dark green.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Hehe thanks, I couldn't resist further. Traded the GMT for the LVc
> The bezel looks quite green but the dial mostly dark green.


Count me jealous. Congrats!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

A better pix








^^


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

celicanegrita said:


> View attachment 7440850


That really looks sharp!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Strawberry picking.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Swapped the leather for the rivet bracelet on the 6263. Ready to go in the morning. Good night guys.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> A better pix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done mate, it's a beauty.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

YG Sub


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Finally found a decent vintage Pepsi insert. It's like a whole new watch!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Well done mate, it's a beauty.


Many thanks my friend , she's stunning indeed  
Happy.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

So versatile (or blasphemous?)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

With Basel going on and Tudor being one of my favorite brands, I went with my blue vintage sub. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Couldn't wait until week end, taking a coffee to make my decision.


BlokM Plaza? Great color btw..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

On the day my BBB became a vintage model


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Hehe thanks, I couldn't resist further. Traded the GMT for the LVc
> The bezel looks quite green but the dial mostly dark green.


Wowowow congrats Alex!! Looks fantastic!!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7452866
> 
> 
> View attachment 7452898
> ...


Very appropriate for today Ralph!! I'd still prefer this one over the new 116500ln... Even though I'm definitely tempted by the latter 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> BlokM Plaza? Great color btw..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, yes from my preferred shop with Pak Jimmy, we were there together, the guy who looked at your rolex with the diamonds bezel  


traf said:


> Wowowow congrats Alex!! Looks fantastic!!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


  I thought I'd feel sad to part with the GMTiic, but not even ( for now) 
Thanks for the kind words ^^


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Back on the bracelet this morning. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> A better pix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done, mate! Looks great on you, and you know I am a huge fan of that piece. Absolute perfection. 

Rocking Pelagos today. Already alerted my AD I must have the ceramic Daytona...super stoked to acquire it at some point. 









I'm also intrigued by this...it's sort of a root beer yachtmaster. Overlooked it in my first pass through the site in my excitement over the new explorer/air king/Daytona models.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Reporting from BaselWorld...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Couldn't wait until week end, taking a coffee to make my decision.


Great job, great piece! Congrats mate!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

@Sri. too many choices there mate; Tudor rivet burgundy BB, the PVD one or the rivet BBB....? Can't wait to see them in real life


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes mate... Can't wait to check all tomorrow morning... Keep you posted  Cheers


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Wednesday night out with the wife to see one of our favorite bands, Lake Street Dive :-d

We're feeling extra cool with the bling on our wrists b-)


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sri said:


> Yes mate... Can't wait to check all tomorrow morning... Keep you posted  Cheers


Could you take some side profile/case back shots if you have a chance? Esp that 36 BB.. Thanks a lot! 

Wearing now-vintage BB


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Well done, mate! Looks great on you, and you know I am a huge fan of that piece. Absolute perfection.
> 
> Rocking Pelagos today. Already alerted my AD I must have the ceramic Daytona...super stoked to acquire it at some point.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated the kind words Bill, and the advises offline  


Becker said:


> Great job, great piece! Congrats mate!


Thanks a lot Becker, this one really feels special


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Yes mate... Can't wait to check all tomorrow morning... Keep you posted  Cheers


Very exciting my friend ^^
Be strong


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Obviously rocking this new sub









Great day guys ^^


----------



## buffdudejapan (Aug 10, 2015)

BB on nato action!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Obviously rocking this new sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch...now go and adjust the date lol..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Great watch...now go and adjust the date lol..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 17 broo , at least in Jakarta


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Still on the rollie


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

very nice. congrats.



alex79 said:


> A better pix
> ^^


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

wearing my fav PAM..


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rolex Submariner-- Gold/black


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

BLing said:


> wearing my fav PAM..


   

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

redgreenandpurple said:


> View attachment 7463938


Great looking combo. Might I inquire about the strap?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Obviously rocking this new sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Alex Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Reporting from BaselWorld...


Cool as always  Great shot Sri 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mofa (Jul 9, 2015)

Daytona 116520, the old style (post-Basel 2016) )


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Could you take some side profile/case back shots if you have a chance? Esp that 36 BB.. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Wearing now-vintage BB


I like this one 
I think I may snatch the new version with in house cal and rivet-style bracelet when it's out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

Morley tunnel, near Leeds.


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Very nice watch you have my friend


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Trying to get in the spirit while dodging the drunk, green masses walking around midtown today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

This guy was looking pretty cool under the different lights at the concert last night.









Also, I highly recommend checking out the band that we saw, Lake Street Dive. They have some great covers of "I Want You Back"; "Rich Girl"; and "Faith." They also have awesome originals like "You Go Down Smooth" which is not as perverted as it sounds.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Now designated the Explorer 'Trump' due to the short hands :-d


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I bought a Squale because I was not over my blue itch since I let go of several blue dial divers last year (ending with the Tudor BBB) to get the Sub.
Loving the supermatte case and the brilliant blue dial.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I bought a Squale because I was not over my blue itch since I let go of several blue dial divers last year (ending with the Tudor BBB) to get the Sub.
> Loving the supermatte case and the brilliant blue dial.


Very nice. I love the look of this watch, especially the case design and shade of blue. I almost purchased it before upping my budget to snag the Tudor BBB. What do you think of the overall quality and that of the crown and bezel?


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

JonnyBax said:


> Great looking combo. Might I inquire about the strap?


Thank you. Of course, it's a B and R bands Classic Vintage strap in Chestnut leather with Ecru stitching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JonnyBax said:


> Very nice. I love the look of this watch, especially the case design and shade of blue. I almost purchased it before upping my budget to snag the Tudor BBB. What do you think of the overall quality and that of the crown and bezel?


The crown and bezel are fine as per me, though the crown and bezel on the BB are much, much better. The crown due to being recessed is harder to grip, but there are no issues with functioning. I bought this watch mainly because of the blasted case design and the blue color, and to have a perfect complement for the vintage Sub, and so far I'm thrilled with it - its a fun watch but still versatile enough.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> The crown and bezel are fine as per me, though the crown and bezel on the BB are much, much better. The crown due to being recessed is harder to grip, but there are no issues with functioning. I bought this watch mainly because of the blasted case design and the blue color, and to have a perfect complement for the vintage Sub, and so far I'm thrilled with it - its a fun watch but still versatile enough.


Excellent! Well, it looks fantastic. I look forward to seeing more of it


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller on B&S leather for St. Patties, unfortunately no shenanigans for me tonight.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF !!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Friday I'm in love 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mbessinger12 said:


> Very nice, would love to have one some day!


Thank you & I'm sure you will  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

It's a beautiful late winter morning here at the top of the world.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great weekend gents.


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Now designated the Explorer 'Trump' due to the short hands :-d


Make Rolex Great Again


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

BB Black on grey Nato Zulu strap...


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Rolex DateJust 36mm on Hirsch Lucca Gold Brown strap.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

blenng83 said:


> Rolex DateJust 36mm on Hirsch Lucca Gold Brown strap.


The 116200 is a classic. Mine is gone, sadly - but not forgotten.


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)

Playing with the lume :-d


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The short-hand explorer


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> The short-hand explorer


Don't let anyone call such a fine watch "shorty".


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Michael81 said:


> The 116200 is a classic. Mine is gone, sadly - but not forgotten.


I made the same mistake selling my first DJ, but I fixed that last week. This time I'm going to keep it 

Although I have the DJ on the Oyster bracelet, the Jubilee is growing on me lately.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

mtb2104 said:


> The short-hand explorer


Each time I see this watch I like it more and more. It looks fantastic on your wrist!

I always thought I'd prefer a Sub, but this watch is quickly closing the gap. A decision is still a longggggg time away, so for now I will admire both


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Just fell for the BB midnight blue pics on hodinkee


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

blenng83 said:


> I made the same mistake selling my first DJ, but I fixed that last week. This time I'm going to keep it
> 
> Although I have the DJ on the Oyster bracelet, the Jubilee is growing on me lately.


The jubilee is awesome - super comfy.

In my experience, one can never say never as far as selling goes. But hey, congrats on the new watch. Enjoy it.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Got some new shoes for the kids. Started the day with PO on bracelet. Finishing it with expii on leather.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

traf said:


> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Stunning...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Stumpy, shorty, T-Rex, Trump hands..you call them whatever you like but I have no issue with them.  Who knows, down the road this may known as the highly desirable "transition" Explorer.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great weekend gents ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


That one gets a lot of wrist time, I've noticed


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

When end did this happen?! Very nice Alex. Enjoy.



alex79 said:


> Have a great weekend gents ^^


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Stunning...


Cheers good sir 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> When end did this happen?! Very nice Alex. Enjoy.


Earlier this week , Wednesday ^^ 
It's glued on my wrist since hehe


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Spitfire Saturday.





IWC Mk XV Spitfire


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Friday I'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cure


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Pelagos is tempting for sure.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I saw this the other day, don't see many posted here, thoughts.

Blue Pelagos, SD 16600, or this Tudor Chrono? 

And I'm still waiting on the Monte Carlo which I'm 90% sure I'll buy along with one of the above.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with this for next week, off to Sydney, might check out the Green Sub while I'm there, see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


> I saw this the other day, don't see many posted here, thoughts.
> 
> Blue Pelagos, SD 16600, or this Tudor Chrono?
> 
> And I'm still waiting on the Monte Carlo which I'm 90% sure I'll buy along with one of the above.


This is the Chrono Time that floats my boat...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> This is the Chrono Time that floats my boat...


Yeah, that is a nice one


----------



## PinotNoir (Dec 12, 2009)

happy weekend guys!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

79170 Big Block :-!...I have one which I can show you next week. Not for sale though...



Brisman said:


> I saw this the other day, don't see many posted here, thoughts.
> 
> Blue Pelagos, SD 16600, or this Tudor Chrono?
> 
> And I'm still waiting on the Monte Carlo which I'm 90% sure I'll buy along with one of the above.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> 79170 Big Block :-!...I have one which I can show you next week. Not for sale though...


Yes please


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> I saw this the other day, don't see many posted here, thoughts.
> 
> Blue Pelagos, SD 16600, or this Tudor Chrono?
> 
> And I'm still waiting on the Monte Carlo which I'm 90% sure I'll buy along with one of the above.


Oiiii oiiii - with the subc ND I would not overlap with the SD so that one is out. 
Blue pelagos make sense  
That Tudor chronograph for some reason doesn't get me going :think :

Good luck picking mate 

Or flip the subc ND for the SD, or flip it for an SS Daytona.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Going "vintage" this morning...


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Nike Air and Explorer


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Going "vintage" this morning...


Haha


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Going "old school"


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

This one has ruined me for all other watches for now, which is a good thing since we need some new furniture at the moment.


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Been on the winder for 2 weeks and has gained 4 seconds. Happy with that


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Three hander Exp 2


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Flying to PR today:









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## khoanguyen91 (Oct 14, 2014)

View attachment 7492034


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

wearing Navitimer today


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Happy Saturday everyone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sub Saturday.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Safe travels , T. We expect beach photos with the BLNR.



traf said:


> Flying to PR today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Changed to Milgauss for birthday eats with good friends









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Switched it up for open 9 day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It was so amazing being at the BaselWorld...


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Aqua Terra on Perlon


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sri said:


> It was so amazing being at the BaselWorld...
> 
> View attachment 7496154
> 
> ...


Sri, you are one of the coolest men on earth!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Squeezing in a weekend workout while watching Indiana take down Kentucky!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Masterin the bourbon
.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> It was so amazing being at the BaselWorld...
> 
> View attachment 7496154
> 
> ...


Hoping for a thread on your take on the festivities.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

celicanegrita said:


> BB Black on grey Nato Zulu strap...
> 
> View attachment 7477658


Looks great! I really want to try out some natos on mine but I've just been really enjoying the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The weekend watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> I saw this the other day, don't see many posted here, thoughts.
> 
> Blue Pelagos, SD 16600, or this Tudor Chrono?
> 
> And I'm still waiting on the Monte Carlo which I'm 90% sure I'll buy along with one of the above.


I love this chrono! 
Always wanted a big block

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> It was so amazing being at the BaselWorld...
> 
> View attachment 7496154
> 
> ...


Master Sri , surely a fabulous experience. On my to do list on day.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jazzbach said:


>


Cool pet  
Great watch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ice skating and foods this afternoon, I love Sundays ^^









Happy Sunday guys


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ice in Jakarta?


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

mick arthur said:


> Fabulous combo you have there! Duly noting that the Pelagos strap fits the Black Bay. Which end links are those?


One day I hope to own a Black Bay, so I can eat same hay, I just may, whatta you say?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Cool pet
> Great watch


Thanks!


alex79 said:


> Ice skating and foods this afternoon, I love Sundays ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Hulk
Green is my favorite color.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Ice in Jakarta?


Yes yes, hard to believe but you may find an ice skating park at Mall Taman anggrek floor 4 ^^


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rolex Datejust two tone: vintage


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great day everyone.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Master Sri , surely a fabulous experience. On my to do list on day.


Cheers Alex... You sure must do BaselWorld someday... Truly an unbelievable experience...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Hoping for a thread on your take on the festivities.


Certainly Sir... Currently travelling a lot... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> Sri, you are one of the coolest men on earth!


Ah! Thanks for kind words  Cheers


----------



## m_arccos (Sep 21, 2011)

First post, first Rolex! My 14060M
Greetings


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Working on my thesis, admiring my Pelagos. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

From yesterday... Flying back home after an amazing time at BaselWorld and Strasbourg...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

@Beeman101: Champagne colored tapestry aka Patrick Bateman dial? Nice!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Started the day with the PO for a walk on the beach. - found a sharks tooth. Now Expii'n up some errands.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Now Goldfinger bond nato - single pass RAF style, no metal loops.


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

RAF NATO's are the best. It's a much cleaner look. Regular NATO's are way too bulky for my dainty 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

The watch is not too shabby either.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

jazzbach said:


>


Great looking watch!

My wife wants a bunny. I want a Rolex. I'm trying to use these pictures to my advantage, but I don't think it's working.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Wearing my $10,000 Seiko 5 home from the gym. $10,000??? So after being a one watch guy for 34 years I had to send my 6263 in for sevice, 8 weeks. Missed having a watch on so jumped on Amazon, hell for $50 how can I go wrong? Really loved wearing this little watch so I found the watch forums to expand my horizons. Next thing I knew l had a Orion...then a Ranger...then a Black Bay...then a DateJust. I blame it all on this little watch, oh and all of you guys. Great little watch!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Tudor BB on Perlon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

m_arccos said:


> First post, first Rolex! My 14060M
> Greetings


Excellent choice. Big congrats & enjoy. Welcome aboard 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> It was so amazing being at the BaselWorld...
> 
> View attachment 7496154
> 
> ...


Supercool shots Sri   Big thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great week ahead gents ! 
Need bulletproof coffee double this morning.

Enjoying this new combo


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Safe travels , T. We expect beach photos with the BLNR.


Wouldn't be much of a vacation without!!










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

m_arccos said:


> First post, first Rolex! My 14060M
> Greetings


congratulations  Looks GREAT on-ya

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wakmann










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Back to the RubberB.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Monday SubC


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n at work.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wore this SD last night and this morning...









...but switched to this instant classic for the office.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

My "OPX" today:


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

simply the sub


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Submariner 79190...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Old San Juan today , switched to the 1680


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Heading to a lecture. Wish I was in Old San Juan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm really liking the Ranger just the way it is. Glad to see it got no updating.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7519266
> 
> 
> I'm really liking the Ranger just the way it is. Glad to see it got no updating.


Yet

I'm looking forward to the camo change for spring / summer. I haven't tried it yet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

What are your thoughts on the new Exp I? (Sure you feel blessed of what you own?! )


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7519266
> 
> 
> I'm really liking the Ranger just the way it is. Glad to see it got no updating.


Great piece! I was a little surprised there was no update. Granted, I also think it's fine the way it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sri said:


> What are your thoughts on the new Exp I? (Sure you feel blessed of what you own?! )


I like the increased length of the hand, but not so much about the width of the hand... Too much lume I feel... That's one thing I dislike about the Pelagos after owning it for awhile, even though it is still one fine timepiece
Strange preference aye? 
I wonder if the added weight of the hands would affect the robustness of the movement?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore the Tudor blue sub all day. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> What are your thoughts on the new Exp I? (Sure you feel blessed of what you own?! )


Love the updates, looking forward to try one. 
Anticipated outcome will be most likely to get one down the road


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7519266
> 
> 
> I'm really liking the Ranger just the way it is. Glad to see it got no updating.


I love the austerity brogues!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

BLNR time


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

IGotId said:


> I love the austerity _*brogues*_!


I had to look that up. You never know what you might learn on WUS.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16600


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Driving to the traffic this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

What time is it


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Lincoln road?? 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Lincoln road??
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Espanola and Drexel!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Same one again.


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Worked alongside the BFP, operators at BRU and fine folks across Belgium. Today's attacks hit close to home. Stay strong!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

....and then a game of Battleship broke out.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back in Toronto... So knackered... Relaxing with a pint... Cheers


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

SMP on Perlon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sardinera beach










Then royal Isabella












Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

nice day today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Stay strong

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

My first Rolex! Freshly one day old!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

aaroniusl said:


> My first Rolex! Freshly one day old!


Nice choice  welcome to the club, you hardly can be disappointed...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another sub








Was in a crowded seminar today, got few compliments on the LVc


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the week with the vintage Tudor blue sub. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Black Bay


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

When I bought the BBR, I never thought it would find a place in my office.

A great day to all!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7538194
> 
> 
> When I bought the BBR, I never thought it would find a place in my office.
> ...


The Bezel and The Tie... Sharp and classy Sir... Cheers


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Still rockin the leather.


----------



## ywl123n (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Dedhed said:


> Still rockin the leather.
> View attachment 7539082
> 
> View attachment 7539090


Very nice! May I inquire about the strap?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SD4K covered in sand and sunscreen, as it should be.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

JonnyBax said:


> Very nice! May I inquire about the strap?


Yup. I custom ordered from Greg spitz here on WUS. You can find him in the strap section. Easy to work with, excellent communication and totally customizable.

20mm Minimal Stitch Horween Straps
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2538218


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Yup. I custom ordered from Greg spitz here on WUS. You can find him in the strap section. Easy to work with, excellent communication and totally customizable.
> 
> 20mm Minimal Stitch Horween Straps
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2538218
> ...


Slick and stylish mate... Cheers


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

114060 (to remind me the number, lol)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

You shine the brightest in darkness...


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

This Beauty....


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## augustusblack (Jan 14, 2010)

This today and probably for quite a while


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Dedhed said:


> Yup. I custom ordered from Greg spitz here on WUS. You can find him in the strap section. Easy to work with, excellent communication and totally customizable.
> 
> 20mm Minimal Stitch Horween Straps
> 20mm Minimal Stitch Horween Straps
> ...


Thank you kindly. It looks great! I'll definitely be getting in touch with him.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

..


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Had on the trusty Kermit today. More pics on my Instagram account: @youreterrific1.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New strap, once again!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Travelller said:


>


Great combo


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

What's happening guys?

I've been in lovely Sydney for a couple of days, around Sydney Harbour, Bridge, Opera House, it was just brilliant.
Caught up with some fellow watch enthusiasts for dinner, about 14 of us, great night.

Also, caught up with cpl, one of our regular posters on here, always great to meet people that have a watch addiction like me

So, looks like two incoming within the next two weeks, after going on about Big Block, Pelogos etc, something else popped up plus the one I was thinking about. To be revealed

Anyway back in Brisbane and back to the Blue SF.

Easter weekend here in Oz, have a good one


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

augustusblack said:


> This today and probably for quite a while


Have you bought this or thinking about it?


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## mofa (Jul 9, 2015)

Short-hand Explorer


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy it's Easter day tomorrow, long weekend ^^


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It's a beautiful morning here in the Northeast. My lawn is almost an acceptable shade of green.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> What's happening guys?
> 
> I've been in lovely Sydney for a couple of days, around Sydney Harbour, Bridge, Opera House, it was just brilliant.
> Caught up with some fellow watch enthusiasts for dinner, about 14 of us, great night.
> ...


Sounds like good times , can't wait to see your soon to come eye candies mate ! ^^


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Already on AM switch... Good day Gents


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

DateDay for the long weekend...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am continuing the #oneweekchallenge with the Blue vintage Tudor sub. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Feeling the BLNR this bright LA morning. Have a good day, gentlemen.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Been way too busy all week, still got some work to do tomorrow, but then a long Easter weekend


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Seeing a a lot of Tudors today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Great time in Miami this week, and excellent watch spotting. 

I had a nice visit to Matt Bain's studio and saw the highest concentration of daytonas in the wild I've ever encountered while hitting happy hours on Lincoln Road.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Thursday everyone. Hope y'all get to enjoy a long weekend!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## gregspitz (Jul 10, 2012)

Black Bay Red with new
Big shoes 









Greg Spitz MD,FACS
Surgeon and
Leather Artisan


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> What's happening guys?
> 
> I've been in lovely Sydney for a couple of days, around Sydney Harbour, Bridge, Opera House, it was just brilliant.
> Caught up with some fellow watch enthusiasts for dinner, about 14 of us, great night.
> ...


Dang, can't believe I had a brain explosion and missed the catch-up. Looking forward to the reveal of 2 incoming's!
Next time buddy.
Here's my snowflake right with you!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

sportura said:


> It's a beautiful morning here in the Northeast. My lawn is almost an acceptable shade of green.


What a beauty!


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today, looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

PO on the Robby today


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 7555106
> 
> View attachment 7555114


I need to buy some 22MM perlon for the summer. That looks great.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Relaxing this Friday, have a good one.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> I need to buy some 22MM perlon for the summer. That looks great.


Thanks! I suggest checking out Wrist and Style on Amazon. They're pretty cheap and they are the first 22mm Perlon I've seen that comes with an adjustable buckle. It's a pretty sturdy stainless steel buckle too.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rolex tomorrow gents. Wishing you all a great Easter weekend 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

mesaboogie18 said:


> Thanks! I suggest checking out Wrist and Style on Amazon. They're pretty cheap and they are the first 22mm Perlon I've seen that comes with an adjustable buckle. It's a pretty sturdy stainless steel buckle too.


Thanks Boogie! Order in, I'm hoping I like them. 2-18's, 2-20's and 2-22's in assorted colors. 20% off coupon & free shipping. Worth checking out.


----------



## Worksjo (Dec 29, 2015)

My new "everyday" watch


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Wearing this today... Batman V Superman !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello ^^









Happy long weekend


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice sunny Good Friday morning here. Decided on the Tudor 76100 today.








A quick heads up for anyone looking for a nice Tudor Sub - found a 79090 in great shape with original bracelet. Was very tempted but figured I didn't really need two blue Subs!
Tudor Submariner 79090 | www.watchfinder.co.uk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Devray said:


> Wearing this today... Batman V Superman !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was in PIM also for lunch today , will also watch the movie tonight in Kemang village  
Can't wait ¡¡


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Deus Vult (Dec 16, 2014)

sportura said:


> It's a beautiful morning here in the Northeast. My lawn is almost an acceptable shade of green.


Wow. Lovely.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to Montreal for the weekend... HAGW


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

:sy::Rolex for Good Friday & comfortable attire. Hope ya'll have a GREAT day.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy Friday to all!
I think I've become a 2 watch guy.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Gman06880 (Sep 17, 2013)

Her's my wrist today...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice view this afternoon and enjoying my SD.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

116600, just love it...


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Friday from the poker tables :-!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

tenge said:


>


Awesome shot! And great looking watch!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm going back some day
Come what may
To blue Back Bay



























Apologies for making a dog's breakfast out of the Big O's lyrics. :-d


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR @ the ritz Carlton reserve Dorado today










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

It's finally the 25th, so I can wear this one again. This one from 1967, they did not have quick set dates then...


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7563258
> 
> 
> View attachment 7563250
> ...


Me too


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Easter, gang.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Fantastic, Alex. Hope you are enjoying it!



alex79 said:


> Me too


----------



## AlexH123 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Bezel turns gray and it matches the strap nicely!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another pix just because it looks double cool.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Enjoying a cool beer at home. Have a great day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> 116600, just love it...


Nice. 
I just closed a trade/$ deal on one of these  now the wait begins 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

time for a nap....


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice.
> I just closed a trade/$ deal on one of these  now the wait begins
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Good, I was thinking of emailing you 
The SD4k is a brilliant watch!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Black croc (print)


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Black croc (print)


This is a great looking watch, love it!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice.
> I just closed a trade/$ deal on one of these  now the wait begins
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


No Blue/Black GMT then? Any reason?

SDc is a great watch


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Potty training!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Mrs Rockmastermike's SubC


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7538194
> 
> 
> When I bought the BBR, I never thought it would find a place in my office.
> ...


Terrific!


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

This one today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats, Brice. Looking forward to the incoming post. Cheers.



Jeep99dad said:


> Nice.
> I just closed a trade/$ deal on one of these  now the wait begins
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

LMAO. Love it.



Becker said:


> Potty training!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

One day closer to VR day!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried this the other day, very nice.

Do you still have the WG Sub, preference please.

Yes, I'm back to this again!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Good, I was thinking of emailing you
> The SD4k is a brilliant watch!


For the Pam? You should have. It's running great. Beautiful piece, like the Pam1. I'll miss it. But can't add $ to this hobby. Still need to sell B&R. 
I have a few more planned: maybe Ranger and the new Oris65 42mm. I may sell my Oris and an Alpina to fund one.

The Pam hasn't shipped yet if you change your mind. I am going to FedEx later today. 



Brisman said:


> No Blue/Black GMT then? Any reason?
> 
> SDc is a great watch


Well it was a bit of a let down in person. The lugs weren't really much different from the sub. Those fat square lugs and almost straight slab non crown side are a bit of a turn off maybe. It doesn't look like the typical original Rolex oyster case that's more fluid and elegant. Case to bracelet transition can look odd at some angles, the reason the sub didn't last. Unfortunately I only got to see and try it in bad lighting so it didn't do the blue any justice. It was not the wow factor I expected and it's hard to swallow an extra 2k for a little blue 
Yet part me still wants one but SDc will be more versatile and has a true Rolex case look and I can always trade it for a blnr if we don't bond  or a Blancpain. 
I am truly hoping this is it. It'll be my main piece. Sold and selling a few for it.

On a fun side note I also got a custom Undone for my upcoming birthday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> Congrats, Brice. Looking forward to the incoming post. Cheers.


Thanks. Unfortunately I am leaving for the Outerbanks Monday so I won't have it until i return and I can pick it up :-( that's gonna a hard wait. Unless he can ship to my hotel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

Gmt Master II


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Out for a walk with the PO. Overcast today.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Each time I see this piece, I want it more


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Tried this the other day, very nice.
> 
> Do you still have the WG Sub, preference please.
> 
> Yes, I'm back to this again!


Briz,

Moved the 116619 for this one. I prefer it to the smurf. I'll miss the glidelock but I found the blue overpowering out in the sun. Was hoping for sunburst on it at Basel. The blues match too perfectly if that's possible.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> For the Pam? You should have. It's running great. Beautiful piece, like the Pam1. I'll miss it. But can't add $ to this hobby. Still need to sell B&R.
> I have a few more planned: maybe Ranger and the new Oris65 42mm. I may sell my Oris and an Alpina to fund one.
> 
> The Pam hasn't shipped yet if you change your mind. I am going to FedEx later today.
> ...


The diver 65 is 40mm unless I missed a new release. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> The diver 65 is 40mm unless I missed a new release. Highly recommend it.


New Oris65 42mm blue dial is stunning. Out in June.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Milgauss today


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Pcurtin8 (Aug 14, 2015)

New arrival


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 for running some errands this morning


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeye Rangeman (Jul 9, 2014)

DSSD with Rubber B (using Rolex clasp)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos on canvas. Had a great time with Art, and the rest of the Charlotte Crew for a lunch GTG. 
Have a great weekend. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

BLNR out and about in Beverly Hills in front of a Grand Seiko window display! LOL.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Pelagos on canvas. Had a great time with Art, and the rest of the Charlotte Crew for a lunch GTG.
> Have a great weekend.
> B
> 
> ...


Great combo Brice!! Congrats on the sd4k acquisition. Do you think you'll still have enough room in the collection for both the pelagos and the dweller??


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> Great combo Brice!! Congrats on the sd4k acquisition. Do you think you'll still have enough room in the collection for both the pelagos and the dweller??


Thanks  that remains to be seen. I hope so, the Pelagos will be a strap watch and SDc will live on bracelet mostly though I'll get a RubberB or Everest for the beach I think.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Easter & Happy Holidays gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

=)


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Pelagos on canvas. Had a great time with Art, and the rest of the Charlotte Crew for a lunch GTG.
> Have a great weekend.
> B
> 
> ...


Killer combo B! I'm sure you've told us before, but who makes those canvas straps?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've decided to give it a try on isofrane and I think it look really good ! 
Would a rubber B looks as good you guys reckon ??

Some pix









Happy Sunday guys ^^


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> I've decided to give it a try on isofrane and I think it look really good !
> Would a rubber B looks as good you guys reckon ??
> 
> Some pix
> ...


RubberB ira mieux sur la Rolex à mon avis.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Killer combo B! I'm sure you've told us before, but who makes those canvas straps?


Thank you. My buddy Art from DrunkArtStraps. All handmade in NC
He is Panerai7 here


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> RubberB ira mieux sur la Rolex à mon avis.


Merci Brice, forgot to mention it's for beach wear, snorkeling etc. 
Planning few days in Bali after next week , as much as I love the bracelet Bali is really hot, will sweat, use sunblock, play in the sand so the bracelet at some point will be uncomfortable. 
Tried a Zulu but didn't liked it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Merci Brice, forgot to mention it's for beach wear, snorkeling etc.
> Planning few days in Bali after next week , as much as I love the bracelet Bali is really hot, will sweat, use sunblock, play in the sand so the bracelet at some point will be uncomfortable.
> Tried a Zulu but didn't liked it.


I think the ISO overpowers the sub and the squared holes don't work aesthetically. It was my experience with it too when I tried it. 
A tapering RubberB or Everest will look better on a sub IMHO.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys,

A friend of mine is wearing the re released Kermit!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think the ISO overpowers the sub and the squared holes don't work aesthetically. It was my experience with it too when I tried it.
> A tapering RubberB or Everest will look better on a sub IMHO.


Very good input Brice , need one rubber B down the road.


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Is this the 36mm Explorer 1? Looks very good on your wrist! Looks like Batman is eyeing your watch.



keith88 said:


>


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

The SubC for me.


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)

aaroniusl said:


> Is this the 36mm Explorer 1? Looks very good on your wrist! Looks like Batman is eyeing your watch.


Yes, it is the 36mm Explorer 1.

Ha, sharp eyes! Batman is indeed eyeing on the explorer. :-d


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Tudor Sub today, switched from bracelet onto a Heuerville strap. Happy Easter.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice.
> I just closed a trade/$ deal on one of these  now the wait begins
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You made a solid choice!


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Would love to have the Sea-Dweller 4000 one day, but until then, it's the 16600 Sea-Dweller on a NATO:


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

the glare of Batman's eyes lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

As it's a holiday:









But as of late it has been almost always this:









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

pop4 said:


> Would love to have the Sea-Dweller 4000 one day, but until then, it's the 16600 Sea-Dweller on a NATO:


Be sure you try it on first. I've tried the 4K several different times at an AD and really prefer my 16600.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Took a shot of the collection while the wife was at the gym...The only time the Pepsi is off her wrist!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Easter GentlemenPam176 in Titanium on Jules Verne Oem shoes for Church

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## VIGGY (Oct 23, 2012)

Rolex SubC on a Bond NATO.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

happy Easter all!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy Easter


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switched to Pelagos


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

At home...


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Easter in the office with my trusty sidekick... and my bad handwriting:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

An Easter hike to what we call the beach.









Bite to eat at our favorite overhang.









Time to get wet.

















Even after 22 years I still can't believe places like this are minutes away from my house.
Feeling blessed. Happy Easter to all!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> An Easter hike to what we call the beach.
> 
> View attachment 7589290
> 
> ...


nice, where u @ in Az

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Slinging the Explorer II atop the SkyPark in Singapore!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

AzHadEnuf said:


> An Easter hike to what we call the beach.


Very nice. My family is headed out to Sedona in a month. We're really looking forward to going back again, it's been awhile.


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

14060M on RubberB


----------



## TurkeyBurger (Mar 4, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC for Easter


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to work with the ROO


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I posted pics of my 16800 Sub on all my straps in a new thread - you might like it, here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/perfect-strap-watch-vintage-rolex-submariner-many-straps-3048298.html


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> nice, where u @ in Az
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


We are in Tucson. That's in the Coronado Nat'l Forest.



Timester said:


> Very nice. My family is headed out to Sedona in a month. We're really looking forward to going back again, it's been awhile.


That's a nice time of year to be up there.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pic at Bell Rock - Sedona, AZ last December.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I live in Surprise Arizona. 
Az is Beautiful this time of year,but get yr time in now, the HEAT is on the way

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex today. Enjoy your holidays gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Pic at Bell Rock - Sedona, AZ last December.


Awesome shot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> A friend of mine is wearing the re released Kermit!


Sooooo coool


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome shot


Naah, I have taken better :-d


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> I live in Surprise Arizona.
> Az is Beautiful this time of year,but get yr time in now, the HEAT is on the way
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


But it's a dry heat. LOL. Last June I saw a coyote chasing a Jack rabbit...they were both walking.


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

b-)b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> But it's a dry heat. LOL. Last June I saw a coyote chasing a Jack rabbit...they were both walking.


That made me laugh


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## DougRoss (Mar 27, 2016)

Great looking Tudor


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Passenger side pic as Jade is driving us to the OBX, well part of the way anyway 
I took two watches with me, the Pelagos and the PVD Alpina with several 22 straps. 
Have a great Monday. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

So glad I've got this piece.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue Monday








1503 circa 1975 caliber 1570

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine says Hi


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Rookie52 (May 19, 2011)

This today at the office 









And this tonight at home


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day chaps, sporting the LVc


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool shot! I find this watch to be very photogenic, love taking pictures of mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

SD4K... Good night


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

SubC to keep it simple.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just landed at BWI, vacation over, back to work in the morning!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This BBN is my new incoming! Will pick it up Tuesday. Pretty excited about this one. 



Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> SubC to keep it simple.


For Some reason I find myself drawn to this watch. It looks great I think. Been meaning to ask: how's the lume? Is it overpowering?

I should try one on to see how it fits on my 6,5" wrist.


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## DougRoss (Mar 27, 2016)

Another day in the salt mines...


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice day...


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Morning all. GMT on back to work duty today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Root beer on NATO today.


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Exploring in the new Benz!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still gong with the Tudor Pelagos but on a toxicnato today. 
Have a great day. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Root beer on NATO today.


Brilliant!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Root beer on NATO today.


Wow, that is so nice!


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

SD4K



















On the way...


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

That certain day occuring immediately following Monday and immediately prior to Wednesday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

Tudor Chronautic today


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

I really do love the subC. Lume doesn't appear overpowering and somewhat typical of all modern Rolex lume. Definitely try one on. Some folks don't like the fatter lugs, but I don't mind.

I have a 6.3'' wrist and I think it sits nicely on my wrist.

Cheers.







Becker said:


> For Some reason I find myself drawn to this watch. It looks great I think. Been meaning to ask: how's the lume? Is it overpowering?
> 
> I should try one on to see how it fits on my 6,5" wrist.


----------



## mofa (Jul 9, 2015)

Same watch, different day (Rolex Explorer 214270).


----------



## jmash77 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SF today, hopefully I'll have a new arrival at some point today


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello from sunny California. My wife calls this one the "Titanic" watch. The irony is it almost sunk our marriage! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> Hello from sunny California. My wife calls this one the "Titanic" watch. The irony is it almost sunk our marriage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning... if only it was also made in 40mm


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent the day with this one...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pub switch... Dweller to Moon


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sub switch


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Me, too


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

New incoming! Don't know why I waited so long. Really love this one.

Prefer it on a nato compared to the chunky and sterile bracelet.

Just need to find a vintage or distressed strap to pair with it.

Thanks to all the enablers here. Lol.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

rayraythemack said:


> Hello from sunny California. My wife calls this one the "Titanic" watch. The irony is it almost sunk our marriage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very funny


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> New incoming! Don't know why I waited so long. Really love this one.
> 
> Prefer it on a nato compared to the chunky and sterile bracelet.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, it's a great looking watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New arrival for me.

Blue Tudor 79090, pairs up nicely with the Blue SF.

Have a great day.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Brisman said:


> New arrival for me.
> 
> Blue Tudor 79090, pairs up nicely with the Blue SF.
> 
> Have a great day.


Very nice, congratulations.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New arrival for me.
> 
> Blue Tudor 79090, pairs up nicely with the Blue SF.
> 
> Have a great day.


Congrats to both  
Nice watches



qtip.416 said:


> New incoming! Don't know why I waited so long. Really love this one.
> 
> Prefer it on a nato compared to the chunky and sterile bracelet.
> 
> ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Loving the lume on that thing









Happy humpday gents


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> New incoming! Don't know why I waited so long. Really love this one.
> 
> Prefer it on a nato compared to the chunky and sterile bracelet.
> 
> ...





Brisman said:


> New arrival for me.
> 
> Blue Tudor 79090, pairs up nicely with the Blue SF.
> 
> Have a great day.


Major congrats gents!! Wouldn't mind having either one!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Switched to another Sub.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

fav watch for traveling


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Wowwww... congrats..



Brisman said:


> New arrival for me.
> 
> Blue Tudor 79090, pairs up nicely with the Blue SF.
> 
> Have a great day.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice watch.. congratulation...



qtip.416 said:


> New incoming! Don't know why I waited so long. Really love this one.
> 
> Prefer it on a nato compared to the chunky and sterile bracelet.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Brisman said:


> New arrival for me.
> 
> Blue Tudor 79090, pairs up nicely with the Blue SF.
> 
> Have a great day.[


Nice pair !


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> New arrival for me.
> 
> Blue Tudor 79090, pairs up nicely with the Blue SF.
> 
> Have a great day.


Many congratulations. Perfect pair...


----------



## Rookie52 (May 19, 2011)

Going to some serious depths at the office today...


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Meeting with my thesis advisor ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

It never seizes to amaze me, after a few weeks of rotating through different watch styles, brands, different bands, strap and bracelet combinations. I throw on my old DateJust, on an old Jubillee and it's just perfect. A great day to all!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New arrival for me.
> 
> Blue Tudor 79090, pairs up nicely with the Blue SF.
> 
> Have a great day.


Wow, what a pair!!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> New incoming! Don't know why I waited so long. Really love this one.
> 
> Prefer it on a nato compared to the chunky and sterile bracelet.
> 
> ...


Congrats man! I have a Tudor black bay on my list als well


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> New incoming! Don't know why I waited so long. Really love this one.
> 
> Prefer it on a nato compared to the chunky and sterile bracelet.
> 
> ...


Awesome addition to your awesome collection, Vince!

It's hard to ignore all the new Black Bays. I'm considering flipping my Steinhart Ocean 1 black for the new Black Bay Dark, we'll see...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Brisman said:


> New arrival for me.
> 
> Blue Tudor 79090, pairs up nicely with the Blue SF.
> 
> Have a great day.


Awesome addition! I really dig it, and all your other watches...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> It's hard to ignore all the new Black Bays. I'm considering flipping my Steinhart Ocean 1 black for the new Black Bay Dark, we'll see...


Yes that one is on my list als well, hope to pair it with a black vulcanized rubber Everest strap. I did an inquiry. They are making a prototype now, strap will be available by July. That's also when the new Black Bays hit the AD's.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Switched to another Sub.


Just incredible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

tenge said:


>


Incredible photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)

14060 on a Rubber B


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Just incredible!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

My wife has taken over wearing 'my' DJ. Maybe I'll get to wear it again when her 26mm OP gets back from the RSC, but probably not, she's really enjoying it.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Becker said:


> Yes that one is on my list als well, hope to pair it with a black vulcanized rubber Everest strap. I did an inquiry. They are making a prototype now, strap will be available by July. That's also when the new Black Bays hit the AD's.


Good to know! I have one Everest strap for my explorer, great strap! Love how the curved ends fit perfectly on the case. Should look excellent on the BB dark.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Momentary Dwelling At Drake One Fifty in financial district, Toronto... Cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

rayraythemack said:


> Hello from sunny California. My wife calls this one the "Titanic" watch. The irony is it almost sunk our marriage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that one


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> New arrival for me.
> 
> Blue Tudor 79090, pairs up nicely with the Blue SF.
> 
> Have a great day.


Big Congrats  Very nice


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

A glimpse of sunshine and still loving this watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> New arrival for me.
> 
> Blue Tudor 79090, pairs up nicely with the Blue SF.
> 
> Have a great day.


Congrats!!! 
Love the new sub!!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> New incoming! Don't know why I waited so long. Really love this one.
> 
> Prefer it on a nato compared to the chunky and sterile bracelet.
> 
> ...


Huge congrats. Eta all the way. Pelagos rubber, mine is sitting in drawer, can't wait to try it for spring

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> New arrival for me.
> 
> Blue Tudor 79090, pairs up nicely with the Blue SF.
> 
> Have a great day.


Double trouble, looks beautiful - congrats

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, excellent duo, D!

You always find the most minty and perfect examples. Top shelf as always, sir.



Brisman said:


> New arrival for me.
> 
> Blue Tudor 79090, pairs up nicely with the Blue SF.
> 
> Have a great day.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New arrival for me.
> 
> Blue Tudor 79090, pairs up nicely with the Blue SF.
> 
> Have a great day.


:-!:-!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

BLing said:


> Nice watch.. congratulation...


Appreciate it, B. 



alex79 said:


> Congrats to both
> Nice watches


Thanks, Alex. It's not HULK incoming, but it'll have to do. lol.



traf said:


> Major congrats gents!! Wouldn't mind having either one!


In a perfect watch world it would be 40mm and 47mm lug to lug. Still love it though.



Buchmann69 said:


> Awesome addition to your awesome collection, Vince!
> 
> It's hard to ignore all the new Black Bays. I'm considering flipping my Steinhart Ocean 1 black for the new Black Bay Dark, we'll see...


Tough decision. Although I am a big fan of your Steinhart (heck almost bought one last year because of you), that Black Bay Dark PVD is sick. I think you'll do it sooner or later. 



Becker said:


> Congrats man! I have a Tudor black bay on my list als well


Cheers, B. I was on the fence since it's release in the fall (primarily because I felt it was too big on me) and almost picked up a BB blue locally but deal fell through. I'm glad I waited for this one. No regrets.



Brisman said:


> Congratulations, it's a great looking watch


Thanks, D. I'm going to enjoy this one for a while I think.



darby11 said:


> Huge congrats. Eta all the way. Pelagos rubber, mine is sitting in drawer, can't wait to try it for spring
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. ETA to keep it Tudor, man. Gotta keep with its roots. lol.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wearing the GMT this evening (old photo).









Picked this up yesterday and I wore it to work today. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Guys,thanks for all the comments on the blue Tudor Sub.

It's a beautiful blue, better than expected.

Have a good one!

Cheers.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have been wearing this continuously. Interesting how a piece of accessory helps with overall comfort. It somehow buffers the watch when flopping around.


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

BLNR on a rare sunny, but still cold, morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Addicted (Oct 21, 2015)

Wrong post sorry


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good to know! I have one Everest strap for my explorer, great strap! Love how the curved ends fit perfectly on the case. Should look excellent on the BB dark.


Yes, it should! Only worry will be the possible scratched and dents showing on the pvd coating.... Ah, guess no watch is 100% perfect.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

TheDude said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Love the patina, especially on a Sea Dweller!


----------



## rocketeer1926 (Jan 13, 2015)

same here...wife took over the DJ and now started wearing the GMT occasionally.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On BC rubber NATO









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still with the pepsi..


----------



## mofa (Jul 9, 2015)

Submariner Date Ceramic 116610


----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)

Project 16660 on Everest leather strap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

AP Thursday.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Wearing this new one today.


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Replaced my exp ii with this, but might start looking again...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Timing the long wait until tomorrow's fedex delivery with this...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Goin2drt said:


> Wearing this new one today.
> View attachment 7635674


Congratulations, great looking watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Timing the long wait until tomorrow's fedex delivery with this...


Looking forward to seeing this one


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

My choice of companion for today. See the message on the vehicle behind.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Timing the long wait until tomorrow's fedex delivery with this...


What what what???  (can't wait)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dweller Dweller, still


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

TGIF. Great weekend everyone.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skepticaljesus (Oct 11, 2015)

finally part of the sub club : ) T serial 14060


----------



## Rookie52 (May 19, 2011)

Finally finished the leather conversion..


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

1655 today


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Done working , soon Bali for a break


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Still Sub...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Long weekend in HK 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> I've decided to give it a try on isofrane and I think it look really good !
> Would a rubber B looks as good you guys reckon ??
> 
> Some pix
> ...


Like the one with green background


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Was wearing







this earlier today during walk on the beach of the Mulia Resort & Villas in Bali

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

@brisman and @jeep99dad, you inspired me. 

Here is the fruit of my visit with Matthew Bain when I was in Miami last week. I love it!


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Got a couple two-piece "natos" in, had to try the red one on my Explorer. I like NATO's, but I don't like the two layers of fabric under a watch that make it thicker. These are the perfect solution!

I like the strap, but the Explorer is borderline too small for me on the bracelet, and this makes it seem even smaller. Definitely a fun once-in-a-while thing though.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> @brisman and @jeep99dad, you inspired me.
> 
> Here is the fruit of my visit with Matthew Bain when I was in Miami last week. I love it!


She's a beauty mate, well done


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> @brisman and @jeep99dad, you inspired me.
> 
> Here is the fruit of my visit with Matthew Bain when I was in Miami last week. I love it!




Beauty!! Great pick up, Bill


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> @brisman and @jeep99dad, you inspired me.
> 
> Here is the fruit of my visit with Matthew Bain when I was in Miami last week. I love it!


Wowzers! Many congratulations... Just amazing


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

I also had a new pick up this week:










Lucky to get my hands on a prerelease. I'm in heaven 

Happy April fools 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> @brisman and @jeep99dad, you inspired me.
> 
> Here is the fruit of my visit with Matthew Bain when I was in Miami last week. I love it!


Congrats!! Looks like my Tudor's little bro


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1675 today









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Fantastic! Great pickup. Really like this one.



MickCollins1916 said:


> @brisman and @jeep99dad, you inspired me.
> 
> Here is the fruit of my visit with Matthew Bain when I was in Miami last week. I love it!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> She's a beauty mate, well done





traf said:


> Beauty!! Great pick up, Bill





Sri said:


> Wowzers! Many congratulations... Just amazing





Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!! Looks like my Tudor's little bro


Thanks, gents! While the last thing I needed right now was another incoming, I couldn't pass this one up.

I had a blue snowflake sub at one point, that I picked up for a song, yet sold in 2014. Definitely regret that one. I also had a black 79090 sub that I never bonded with, unfortunately, and sent to a good home with a fellow poster here.

This one sang to me when I saw it in the metal. The case is beautiful and so is the dial. One of the bracelet links has a dent in it, but other than that, the folded link bracelet is in fine shape for its age. It does have some stretch, and I'll eventually send it to Michael Young. I just love the character of this watch!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Started with Dweller... Moonwatching again


----------



## rst1121 (Nov 7, 2015)

My new Sub on Everest leather strap with contrast stitching.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sunshine on my sub


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Rookie52 said:


> Finally finished the leather conversion..


That shade of brown and thread pairs rather nicely with the white DJ -- well done!


----------



## Rookie52 (May 19, 2011)

hornsup84 said:


> That shade of brown and thread pairs rather nicely with the white DJ -- well done!


Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Devray said:


> Was wearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding blue tudor sub! Lots of character in that one! Congrats!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Casual Friday. Everyone have a safe weekend.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Finally put the nato strap. Beautiful combo.

Happy Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New arrival and first Panerai 










Okay, April Fools!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> @brisman and @jeep99dad, you inspired me.
> 
> Here is the fruit of my visit with Matthew Bain when I was in Miami last week. I love it!


Great pick!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

left the group

.......................................................................

...... (\____/)
...... ( ͡ ⚫͜ ʖ͡
....... \ ... \. 

April Fool's!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's been the Pelagos all week. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sub 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Lovely watches today gentlemen. Here is the BLNR at work in Cali.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good Morning


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

One more for a strap switch. I got this B&S strap for a since-departed 1675, but I like it much better on this guy.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks great...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back on Dweller... Have a great Friday evening Gents


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Still rocking the new one.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Up close with the Sub.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> @brisman and @jeep99dad, you inspired me.
> 
> Here is the fruit of my visit with Matthew Bain when I was in Miami last week. I love it!


My word Bill, that is good looking! Congratulations!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> @brisman and @jeep99dad, you inspired me.
> 
> Here is the fruit of my visit with Matthew Bain when I was in Miami last week. I love it!


Hey Bill 
Another real looker you got , congrats she's hot :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> I also had a new pick up this week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wondering how the Daytonas 5/6 digits are gonna be holding vs this new Ref 
Definitely up for one when it's available !   

Can't wait


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Casual Friday. NATO


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

dainese said:


> Casual Friday. NATO


Looks great, hope your well mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with this, nice to see a couple of these added here.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents  










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> Still rocking the new one.


Congrats Q! Beautiful watch, beautiful pic. |>

I wore the blue today.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Still a bit chilly


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, Merv. I couldn't hold off any longer on the black bay, especially seeing you have both the blue and red so I figured it was a decent watch. Probably read all of your BB posts when I was doing my research on this watch. 



Merv said:


> Congrats Q! Beautiful watch, beautiful pic. |>
> 
> I wore the blue today.
> 
> View attachment 7654554


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Good evening my friends


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Good evening my friends


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

SD4K









On the way...


----------



## Pcurtin8 (Aug 14, 2015)

1969 on NATO 
Not a huge fan of the NATO, but dang!


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Back home after a KL, Singapore and Doha run this past week. ExpII kept me up to speed with all the time zone hopping!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> My word Bill, that is good looking! Congratulations!





alex79 said:


> Hey Bill
> Another real looker you got , congrats she's hot :-!


Thanks, guys! I am loving it so far.

Different blue Tudor today tho


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

A beautiful day in the desert southwest.


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Beautiful day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> wondering how the Daytonas 5/6 digits are gonna be holding vs this new Ref
> Definitely up for one when it's available !
> 
> Can't wait


Yes, on my list too


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Pcurtin8 said:


> 1969 on NATO
> Not a huge fan of the NATO, but dang!


Love it,


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, guys! I am loving it so far.
> 
> Different blue Tudor today tho


Nice Bill, this one is really tempting me although it'll have to wait as I have another incoming late this week.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue Snow Flake for now.

Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Nice Bill, this one is really tempting me although it'll have to wait as I have another incoming late this week.


Nice! Any hints?!?

I can't say enough good things about this Pelagos...it's really been hogging a lot of wrist time.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sure, I've shown before so why not.

I posted the before shot a few weeks ago, it has come up an absolute treat.

Ready for pick up Wednesday.










Here's the before.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Sure, I've shown before so why not.
> 
> I posted the before shot a few weeks ago, it has come up an absolute treat.
> 
> ...


She's a real cracker! Looking Beautiful in the after photos.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> She's a real cracker! Looking Beautiful in the after photos.


Thanks Bill, it's a stunning watch.

Just a bit more polish to the crystal, trying to keep the original, so a couple of scratches will remain. 
Tighten the end links up, and that's it.

Hard to find a good dial with these, original pushers too, which is rare.

Anyway, pretty excited about getting this one.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That's sick stunning stuff...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Snowy Toronto... Enjoying an Italian meal with Dweller... HAGW


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Sure, I've shown before so why not.
> 
> I posted the before shot a few weeks ago, it has come up an absolute treat.
> 
> ...


That is stunning! Could definitely put me in the hunt. This is a great example of why vintage trumps modern. As nice as the Heritage Chrono is it will never scratch the vintage itch. Nor effect the value. Wear it in good health Brisman!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Maaann, Brisman, that is pretty.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

for the evening out.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

for the evening out.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Sure, I've shown before so why not.
> 
> I posted the before shot a few weeks ago, it has come up an absolute treat.
> 
> ...


Fantastic! They did a good job. Congrats 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougRoss (Mar 27, 2016)

What a beautiful job they did.

Here's what I was wearing this evening.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

GMT 1675


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, that looks amazing. Looking forward to seeing more of this one. ??



Brisman said:


> Sure, I've shown before so why not.
> 
> I posted the before shot a few weeks ago, it has come up an absolute treat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> GMT 1675


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Haven't posted for quite some time.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another tt this Sunday, preparing for Bali =)









The hulk will be my companion for next week duties


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Sure, I've shown before so why not.
> 
> I posted the before shot a few weeks ago, it has come up an absolute treat.
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed. Where'd you find em?!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

Deepsea for today...










-sent from my iPs6+ 
WTB Helson Sharkmaster 600 !


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Great watches and really cool pictures, Buchmann69 and Becker. 

Becker, that shirt is awesome :-!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

My Pelagos and I finishing up the last clinical of the week. #NursingSchool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Patek for Sunday. Have a great day all.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## samtheman32 (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


>


You are making me miss my 16570 even more  
Great chinos and shirt mate (got one (chinos) in same colour)...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still with this...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

going with PAM today..


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Going pastels today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Lovely blue for a cold spring day.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

JonnyBax said:


> Becker, that shirt is awesome :-!





Sri said:


> You are making me miss my 16570 even more
> Great chinos and shirt mate (got one (chinos) in same colour)...


Thanks guys!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

samtheman32 said:


>


Looking good there!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Excellent pieces this weekend gents! Had the BLNR on yesterday and switched back to 1680 today.










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great week chaps, reaching the airport for an early flight to Bali. 
Only one option with the hulk ^^


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

116600...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today, Spring has officially arrived.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> 16710 today, Spring has officially arrived.


Awesome...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing this all day but a piece of lint popped in under the crystal this afternoon so I'll send it to RSC. Hopefully it'll be a quick trip 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Fantastic, Brice....the watch, not the lint



Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing this all day but a piece of lint popped in under the crystal this afternoon so I'll send it to RSC. Hopefully it'll be a quick trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gasman514 (Jul 5, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


> Fantastic, Brice....the watch, not the lint


Looks nice with those bracelets


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing this all day but a piece of lint popped in under the crystal this afternoon so I'll send it to RSC. Hopefully it'll be a quick trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought you had a love and hate relationship with SD4K... Love again eh? 
Many congratulations mate


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing this all day but a piece of lint popped in under the crystal this afternoon so I'll send it to RSC. Hopefully it'll be a quick trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How pleased are you to see it again (in spite of the lint issue)? And did you remove the diver's extension? I have yet to do so, but keep toying with the idea.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> How pleased are you to see it again (in spite of the lint issue)? And did you remove the diver's extension? I have yet to do so, but keep toying with the idea.


I did and should have the first time I owned it. I'd have kept. It got rid of the issue I had with it on the wrist. Removed it moved links from 6 o'clock to 12 side and it now sits flat and just right. Can size it perfectly and it's more comfortable too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Thought you had a love and hate relationship with SD4K... Love again eh?
> Many congratulations mate


Thanks Sri!
I should have given it more of a chance the first time and played with the bracelet more to get it to wear flatter and more comfortable. Removing that long silly fliplock extension was key.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I did and should have the first time I owned it. I'd have kept. It got rid of the issue I had with it on the wrist. Removed it moved links from 6 o'clock to 12 side and it now sits flat and just right. Can size it perfectly and it's more comfortable too.


Very good to hear. Mine is slightly bracelet-ish, in our current 45 degree weather, which drives me nuts. Last week in Florida, with the humidity, it was perfect as-is. I'm thinking if I remove the extension and add a link to 12 side, it'll be adjustable enough for slight weather changes.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing this all day but a piece of lint popped in under the crystal this afternoon so I'll send it to RSC. Hopefully it'll be a quick trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought you had a love and hate relationship with SD4K... Love again eh? 
Many congratulations mate


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Glad to see you're back on the team Brice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*swoon*



Spunwell said:


> 16710 today, Spring has officially arrived.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

She's a beauty.



Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing this all day but a piece of lint popped in under the crystal this afternoon so I'll send it to RSC. Hopefully it'll be a quick trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing this all day but a piece of lint popped in under the crystal this afternoon so I'll send it to RSC. Hopefully it'll be a quick trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Brice, happy you got it back 

Looking triple cool


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Am getting excited while waiting for my luggage


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing this all day but a piece of lint popped in under the crystal this afternoon so I'll send it to RSC. Hopefully it'll be a quick trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Brice!! Looks killer!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing this all day but a piece of lint popped in under the crystal this afternoon so I'll send it to RSC. Hopefully it'll be a quick trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SF today. Have a good one.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

have a great week


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Black Bay in the office today


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks Sri!
> I should have given it more of a chance the first time and played with the bracelet more to get it to wear flatter and more comfortable. Removing that long silly fliplock extension was key.


Couldn't agree more... I had removed it long ago and since felt the bracelet more comfortable and flat... Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Exploring with the pooch


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Giving the Sub a break in April, and wearing my Squale for extended runs.
Down to these two watches now.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

WWC Happy Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Broke the mainspring on my favorite work watch last night.









Had to go to the bench today. 
Everyone have a great week!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Moonwatch on ColaReb...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5th?


----------



## mattfm (Feb 1, 2008)

Sub with JLC cufflinks.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7678266
> 
> 
> Broke the mainspring on my favorite work watch last night.
> ...


Aw shucks, had to bust out the old Daytona, huh??


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Switched to the Sub C

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos to start the week, and more apple blossoms. I love this time of year!


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Going against type with my new Globemaster.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)

different look for my exp2..


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This Sub is so comfortable on the wrist after wearing the larger BBN all of last week.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

...


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Seamaster for a walk today...


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Driving


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Hanging out at Augusta yesterday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Woke up with my bad knee hurting like a mofo, hoping the pain meds kick in soon. I really walk like a grandpa now 
Love wearing the SDc, it wears so much better now that I've removed the fliplock extension.

Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Ferdinance (Mar 8, 2013)

I am yet to be (whatever you say I am). But will be the Tudor BBN 79220N!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

This last night and this morning...








...with a switch to the sub for work.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

smatrixt said:


> Hanging out at Augusta yesterday.


Wow! Did you get to play 18??


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Woke up with my bad knee hurting like a mofo, hoping the pain meds kick in soon. I really walk like a grandpa now
> Love wearing the SDc, it wears so much better now that I've removed the fliplock extension.
> 
> Have a great day. B
> ...


Looks like you've hit home with this one! Really feeling it with your style.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Ranger today. There are just so many things a like about this watch.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

The AR is strong with this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> Looks like you've hit home with this one! Really feeling it with your style.


Thanks. It's definitely more my style than the SubC I had and loved/hated 

I'd like to try a ranger next


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

traf said:


> Wow! Did you get to play 18??


I wish! I had tickets to the Monday practice round. You hear all the stories and think they're not ALL true, but they really are. The place is unreal.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR today 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pub Dwelling... Cheers


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> This last night and this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So who wins - old school or new school SD


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> So who wins - old school or new school SD


The SD4K is my favorite, hands-down. But I love the 16600 too...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> The SD4K is my favorite, hands-down. But I love the 16600 too...


I'm not a vintage guy at all but recently find myself on watchrecon looking into 16600. Had Kermit once, loved everything but clasp. I'm sure the clasp is no different on 16600. They just aren't anywhere near the quality of the new ones. Felt like tin can to me. No offense, I come in peace


----------



## Paneraiforthewin (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> I'm not a vintage guy at all but recently find myself on watchrecon looking into 16600. Had Kermit once, loved everything but clasp. I'm sure the clasp is no different on 16600. They just aren't anywhere near the quality of the new ones. Felt like tin can to me. No offense, I come in peace


Yep, I feel similarly. The newer oyster bracelets and clasps are so much more substantial IMO.

I rarely rock my 14060m these days, as the hollow end links plus lighter clasp feel odd after rocking hulk or my SD4K. With that said, the 16600 is extremely comfortable and well-balanced on my wrist.

Jury's still out on the folded link oyster on my new (old) Tudor sub. There's room in the stable for all types, but if I don't bond with it, will likely be easy to flip.


----------



## Paneraiforthewin (Dec 16, 2015)

View attachment 7692106


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

white gold


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

My Dad's cufflinks and his Rolex (1983, fully refurbished) today; thinking of him...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Setting up samples for meeting tomorrow, got the SubC with sweat, dirt and blood on it, just the way it should be.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Seamaster on the way...tomorrow will flip for Pelagos!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Greetings guys ^^


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry guys no Rolex










Have a great Wednesday 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It's a TOG kind of Wednesday


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

sportura said:


> It's a TOG kind of Wednesday


Wow Nice !


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)




----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

A study time distracting WWC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buffdudejapan (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

sportura said:


> It's a TOG kind of Wednesday


I'm not normally a datejust fan, but this is stunning.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

arrvoo said:


> I'm not normally a datejust fan, but this is stunning.


Thank you kindly.

I wear my Sub Date 90% of the time and so I was looking for something that was the exact opposite as a changeup. White dial vs. black. Fluted bezel vs aluminum. Jubilee bracelet vs. Oyster. 36mm vs. 40. I avoided other DJ's for years because I'm just not a fan but when I saw the sport elements of the red hand and the red date and the red printing it seemed to be to be the perfect "Sport Datejust" if there were such a thing. It's a cool watch, usually only wear it on dressy occasions. It's quite shiny.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Flat tire!! 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

sportura said:


> Thank you kindly.
> 
> I wear my Sub Date 90% of the time and so I was looking for something that was the exact opposite as a changeup. White dial vs. black. Fluted bezel vs aluminum. Jubilee bracelet vs. Oyster. 36mm vs. 40. I avoided other DJ's for years because I'm just not a fan but when I saw the sport elements of the red hand and the red date and the red printing it seemed to be to be the perfect "Sport Datejust" if there were such a thing. It's a cool watch, usually only wear it on dressy occasions. It's quite shiny.


ToGs are so neat -- I was thinking of getting one a while back, love the white and blue iterations with red contrast, but wasn't sure whether the size would work for my larger wrist and am too risk averse to order one without trying it on. A rare bird around these parts, but very neat to see!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Being unproductive at work.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

hornsup84 said:


> ToGs are so neat -- I was thinking of getting one a while back, love the white and blue iterations with red contrast, but wasn't sure whether the size would work for my larger wrist and am too risk averse to order one without trying it on. A rare bird around these parts, but very neat to see!


I'm in NYC, PM me if you'd like to grab Starbucks and compare wristwear some time.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thursday morning down under, have a good one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little color for the B&W Pelagos. 
Have a great evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea-dweller for me today, and of course more spring flowers. The weekend is in sight!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Quitting time.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sexy bloody BNLR


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

My three watch rotation and SOTC pic - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-three-watch-collection-sotc-2016-a-3083762.html


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

evening switch


----------



## Matt Arciuolo (Jul 2, 2015)

You won't like me when I'm angry....


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Pelagos on green Zulu NATO strap...military flavour!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Kind of bluish..


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Heading to my third stop on this business trip, sales pitch was a success. Just waiting for my cut and can get a Daytona or two now. 

Photo taken around JingAn' temple in Shanghai.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

iam7head said:


> Heading to my third stop on this business trip, sales pitch was a success. Just waiting for my cut and can get a Daytona or two now.
> 
> Photo taken around JingAn' temple in Shanghai.
> 
> Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


i was there a few days ago :-!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos on Drew's carbon black SBL strap. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> My three watch rotation and SOTC pic - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-three-watch-collection-sotc-2016-a-3083762.html


Love that sub 
Fan of the Squale too


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

No Tudor today but a stunning FC with inhouse movement.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cosmograph


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Though I just reconditioned the bracelet on the Sub Date, he can only look on jealously as my white TOG gets another day on the wrist before the big vacation in the Caribbean starting Saturday.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## buffdudejapan (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

3 hand expii


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day.


Wow, quite beautiful with the linen dial -- not sure I've seen that before!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

hornsup84 said:


> Wow, quite beautiful with the linen dial -- not sure I've seen that before!


Thank you very much.

Here is a detail:


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day.


So so Hot


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> So so Hot


Thanks a lot.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

CMTFR said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Here is a detail:


Amazing !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

En route back home








Great day guys


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Amazing !


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

..


----------



## Rookie52 (May 19, 2011)

alex79 said:


> En route back home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful green for Masters week!


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Simplicity


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Slow day at the office.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys, picked up my Tudor.

This watch is just stunning, something about these vintage pieces.

Tudor Monte Carlo, 7149, early 1972, a cracker.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend gents and looking forward to Augusta 


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys, picked up my Tudor.
> 
> This watch is just stunning, something about these vintage pieces.
> 
> Tudor Monte Carlo, 7149, early 1972, a cracker.


Awesome pick  Huge congrats. Enjoy the beauty


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys, picked up my Tudor.
> 
> This watch is just stunning, something about these vintage pieces.
> 
> Tudor Monte Carlo, 7149, early 1972, a cracker.


:-!! !!-:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lovely mate! 
( previous post sent too quickly) 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Just got this a few days ago. Already smitten.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys, picked up my Tudor.
> 
> This watch is just stunning, something about these vintage pieces.
> 
> Tudor Monte Carlo, 7149, early 1972, a cracker.


Fantastic. Very jealous. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My recently overhauled 17013. New electronics, hands, second hand, trade-in dial, blue. New gold hands are nicely set off and readable against the blue of the new dial. Essentially a "new watch", but with the original case it still retains the original serial number.


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Pcurtin8 said:


> 1969 on NATO
> Not a huge fan of the NATO, but dang!


I've always wanted a birth year watch. This would be it!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Newly acquired Polar Explorer II on the way to Vegas for Guns N Roses!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Michael81 said:


> Slow day at the office.


I like it!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys, picked up my Tudor.
> 
> This watch is just stunning, something about these vintage pieces.
> 
> Tudor Monte Carlo, 7149, early 1972, a cracker.


That is a great piece indeed!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys, picked up my Tudor.
> 
> This watch is just stunning, something about these vintage pieces.
> 
> Tudor Monte Carlo, 7149, early 1972, a cracker.


Wow! So hot. Congrats!!

My birth year too... Let me know if you tire of it ;-)


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

Sri said:


> Back on Dweller... Have a great Friday evening Gents


Wow that is a classy pose of your stunning Rolex and like Bond, you ordered your Martini shaken, not stirred

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So glad to be home... London keeps me alive

At a chilled out photography pow wow with mates in Soho... Yeah, Pub Dweller again


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Looking good Sri ^^

Back home as well, home sweet home.









For the first time I've checked the accuracy of the hulk, nicely surprised @ + 1 second over 6 days


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've got a rubber B on the way ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Spring has come


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Happy Saturday ... Getting ready for lunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Cheers gents. Great weekend.


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Same for me q!
Great Masters weekend everyone!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Here we go, I kind of like it but not totally sold on that combo. 
Pretty comfy I must give it that attribute ^^


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Speedboat arrived from Macau  Happy weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Here we go, I kind of like it but not totally sold on that combo.
> Pretty comfy I must give it that attribute ^^


Looks pretty good, but if you don't mind me saying, best on the bracelet.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Looks pretty good, but if you don't mind me saying, best on the bracelet.


I tend to think the same mate ^^


----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)

Finally got my grail in Cancun after a 2 months wait. So of course that's what I'm wearing today, and enjoying a beer and nice weather with that. This watch doesn't have glide lock, and band is not adjustable. I've girly wrists and I made it clear to my seller that I'm coming back to Cancun just for 2 days to pick the watch and enjoy some Mexican weather. It fitted perfectly, it's the smallest band Rolex had. So I'm happy today and enjoying a Corona at 6 AM. Pictures don't do justice to this watch looks much better in person. Special thanks to Edgard Cervantes. If you ever find yourself in vacation in Cancun, he's very professional and knowledgeable individual.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Great watch above! Beer at 6am, YES

Im wearing this today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

fordy964 said:


> i was there a few days ago :-!


Just checked in with my secretary, She booked me in two weeks.

Hope no more crazy thunderstorm this time.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Seriously nice watch, Brawndo. Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

@sri and @jeep99dad, you gents were correct about removing the diver's extension. The fit is heavenly now!


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

On the B&S today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

dawiz said:


> On the B&S today


Very nice...they make fantastic straps!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

batman day..


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

dawiz said:


> On the B&S today


That looks great Dawis. What B & S color is that? I know it looks black, but they have about a dozen variations.


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

AzHadEnuf said:


> That looks great Dawis. What B & S color is that? I know it looks black, but they have about a dozen variations.


It's the JP-BV-22 (black vintage)


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

At the swim meet with the Batman..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

BLNR!!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

dawiz said:


> It's the JP-BV-22 (black vintage)


:-!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

New nato for the BBN.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pic from my recent PR vacation, but BLNR today!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

BBB on Bandrbands horween navy strap.


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Thought this strap gave it a vintage look.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have been wearing one of the most comfortable & versatile watches out there... Been through desk diving, motorcycle riding and wrenching, BBQ... And still looks this good!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great round yesterday 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday guys ^^


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Birthday Bay'ing


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Looking good Sri ^^
> 
> Back home as well, home sweet home.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate... Feels so good to be home... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> @sri and @jeep99dad, you gents were correct about removing the diver's extension. The fit is heavenly now!


Glad you liked the new fit... So much better really...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

PAM on Sunday


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Birthday Bay'ing


Congrats mate!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

back on the bracelet


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Congrats mate!


Cheers mate


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Snagged this at an estate sale and it's super comfortable


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Vacation at Turks & Caicos, Day 1


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Danny Willett and don't be sad Jordan. You have shown great character and you will be back  

















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Very sorry to bore everyone with a basic watch.
It's the only Rolex I have...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

P1723 said:


> Very sorry to bore everyone with a basic watch.
> It's the only Rolex I have...


You don't need many, with the right one, one is sufficient ! 
Nice watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sub today.

Something has come up so the Blue Tudor 79090 might be shown the door already.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Speed here









Loving it ^^

Great week guys =)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Vacation, Turks & Caicos, Day 2


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Sub today.
> 
> Something has come up so the Blue Tudor 79090 might be shown the door already.


It must be good.....
Look forward to another reveal.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub to begin the work week. 
Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Sub today.
> 
> Something has come up so the Blue Tudor 79090 might be shown the door already.


I hope it's nothing bad and just another addition.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

P1723 said:


> Very sorry to bore everyone with a basic watch.
> It's the only Rolex I have...


Not sure what there is to be sorry about. It's a fine watch and owning a Rolex is a privilege most don't have. 
Enjoy it


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Some mornings, choices are difficult. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfm (Feb 1, 2008)

Sunday with some beer, pool and real barbecue (not hamburguer barbecue, sorry usa guys :-d b-))


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

@mattfm that is certainly a real bbq! Making me hungry... Great watch too

@brisman where's that lovely Tudor chrono?? I'm sure the next incoming will be something special! Can't wait to see what it is 

Back on the 1680 today after wearing the BLNR all weekend... But something is looming on the horizon 










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

By bike - I love this watch


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Sub today.
> 
> Something has come up so the Blue Tudor 79090 might be shown the door already.


Those two and the pvd BB are highest on my list right now


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Continuing with Blackbay...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Continuing with Blackbay...


Very becoming


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1503 at Disney








Work conference, no fun

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Timester said:


>


Looks so gold bracelet....


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's been a Tudor kinda day for me 


















The Pelagos shines on canvas IMHO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's been a Tudor kinda day for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drool......

The Pelagos looks great on a canvas strap!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

One from the BaselWorld '16 archives...


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's been a Tudor kinda day for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brice,

Love that canvas strap. Where is it from? Looking for a nice one for my Damasko DC66. Thank you.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

picklepossy said:


> Brice,
> 
> Love that canvas strap. Where is it from? Looking for a nice one for my Damasko DC66. Thank you.


Thanks a bunch. 
It's a DrunkArtStraps all hand cut and hand stitched in NC USofA


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sri said:


> Looks so gold bracelet....









Sunshine


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Monday evening and Tuesday gents.









Each dot one Galaxy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's been a Tudor kinda day for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that canvas strap a one or two piece? It really looks perfect with the black Pelagos.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Brawndo said:


> Finally got my grail in Cancun after a 2 months wait. So of course that's what I'm wearing today, and enjoying a beer and nice weather with that. This watch doesn't have glide lock, and band is not adjustable. I've girly wrists and I made it clear to my seller that I'm coming back to Cancun just for 2 days to pick the watch and enjoy some Mexican weather. It fitted perfectly, it's the smallest band Rolex had. So I'm happy today and enjoying a Corona at 6 AM. Pictures don't do justice to this watch looks much better in person. Special thanks to Edgard Cervantes. If you ever find yourself in vacation in Cancun, he's very professional and knowledgeable individual.


Stunning watch. How is the Oysterflex? Is it any different than a rubber strap?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nupicasso said:


> Is that canvas strap a one or two piece? It really looks perfect with the black Pelagos.


It's a two piece all canvas strap, hand stitched in NC-USA  the color is charcoal. The dark grey stitching ties into the Ti case


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Really late post, but it's still Monday here in California! BATMAN!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> @mattfm that is certainly a real bbq! Making me hungry... Great watch too
> 
> @brisman where's that lovely Tudor chrono?? I'm sure the next incoming will be something special! Can't wait to see what it is
> 
> ...


traf, Tudor Chrono was only on for the day, straight to the bank box for now until I'm brave enough to tell my wife I've bought another watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

So, I became quite excited, came across this beautiful 1680 with punched papers.
An expensive watch but gorgeous, I was going to part with the Blue Tudor 79090 and possibly something else to get it.
Still thinking about it but this 16750 from 1983 with lots of patina is on the table too, and I could keep the Blue Tudor.

Not the best pic of the GMT, the 1680 is not far off double the price.

What do you reckon guys?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I would take the GMT... But that's just me 

Been wearing this over and over again.. On strap this week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Afternoon swap










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

Love this one...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Vacation, Turks & Caicos, Day 3


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

...


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Impatiently waiting for my coworker, then to the D to learn about cars


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> So, I became quite excited, came across this beautiful 1680 with punched papers.
> An expensive watch but gorgeous, I was going to part with the Blue Tudor 79090 and possibly something else to get it.
> Still thinking about it but this 16750 from 1983 with lots of patina is on the table too, and I could keep the Blue Tudor.
> 
> ...


I say get the GMT and keep the Tudor Sub.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> So, I became quite excited, came across this beautiful 1680 with punched papers.
> An expensive watch but gorgeous, I was going to part with the Blue Tudor 79090 and possibly something else to get it.
> Still thinking about it but this 16750 from 1983 with lots of patina is on the table too, and I could keep the Blue Tudor.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I'm biased, but I'd get the 1680. Sounds like you are lukewarm on the Tudor sub, and understandably so given your snowflake, and while the GMT is lovely, it's no 1675!


----------



## Brad935 (Apr 11, 2016)

Rocking the Sub today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Can't stop wearing this guy!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> I say get the GMT and keep the Tudor Sub.


THIS!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Brisman said:


> So, I became quite excited, came across this beautiful 1680 with punched papers.
> An expensive watch but gorgeous, I was going to part with the Blue Tudor 79090 and possibly something else to get it.
> Still thinking about it but this 16750 from 1983 with lots of patina is on the table too, and I could keep the Blue Tudor.
> 
> ...


Get what you really want, 1680. To help you I'd be more than happy to buy the Tudor Sub from you


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> So, I became quite excited, came across this beautiful 1680 with punched papers.
> An expensive watch but gorgeous, I was going to part with the Blue Tudor 79090 and possibly something else to get it.
> Still thinking about it but this 16750 from 1983 with lots of patina is on the table too, and I could keep the Blue Tudor.
> 
> ...


Tough one mate.

For me, I'm drawn to the 1680. I love everything about that piece and how it's aged. Stunning.
Whilst I love the patina on the 16750, I prefer the matte dial version of the transitional examples.

Ultimately, it's whichever makes your heart sing. Good luck on the decision process buddy. It's a nice problem to have.


----------



## Snowdog44 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the TUDOR Pelagos but on a whiskey Horween leather with grey stitching Art made for my Alpina some time ago. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> THIS!


X3
Sharing the same opinion as Jason and Bill.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Miss my old 114060


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> straight to the bank box for now until I'm brave enough to tell my wife I've bought another watch.


Story of my life


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

EA-Sport said:


> Get what you really want, 1680. To help you I'd be more than happy to buy the Tudor Sub from you


While I agree he should get a 1680 if that's what he really wants.......I'm just not sure that THIS is the one. Nice patina and a nice insert, but I'm not convinced on the case and bezel. The crystal has been polished in such a way that the cyclops looks a bit wonky to me. That is an easy fix, but I need to see other pics from different angles to see about the case/bezel.

Also, his comment earlier led me to believe that this watch may be priced at a premium.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

New one. I've lusted after a pepsi GMT for a while.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

cpl said:


> New one. I've lusted after a pepsi GMT for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats that's a beauty! One of my fave models. But I'm lusting after a Sea Dweller...I think you're familiar with that one too ; )


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

hidden by leaves said:


> Congrats that's a beauty! One of my fave models. But I'm lusting after a Sea Dweller...I think you're familiar with that one too ; )


Thank you!

You can buy my SD. Need to sell it to pay for the GMT


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Think steel is better?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

At the Charring Cross Bridge, London


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cpl said:


> New one. I've lusted after a pepsi GMT for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely pick , enjoy good times with this beauty.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello chaps, great day ^^


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

despite this watch is quite thick, I really enjoy wearing and looking at it


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats, nice choice. Pepsi is also my fav GMT watch.

QUOTE=cpl;28113538]New one. I've lusted after a pepsi GMT for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Have you seen this hole-in-one at Augusta ? 





Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

cpl said:


> New one. I've lusted after a pepsi GMT for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful  Big congrats and enjoy


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sri said:


> Think steel is better?
> 
> View attachment 7773066


Bronze is a Beauty too

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

cpl said:


> New one. I've lusted after a pepsi GMT for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many congratulations mate... She's a beauty


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Seconded. There's something special about GMT II's with faded pepsi inserts.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Think steel is better?
> 
> View attachment 7773066


Depends on your outfit


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

image hosting over 5mb


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> New one. I've lusted after a pepsi GMT for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, it's a cracker


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Hello chaps, great day ^^


Tried this one on today, fantastic looking watch.

Incredible, in real life.

In fact......Incredible Hulk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Excellent input from everybody and very much appreciated regarding the 1680 and 16750.

I opted for the 16750, a 1680 at some point for sure, but maybe not this one for some of the reasons given.

Cheers

Here's the 16750, an unusual dial I believe, one of those Rolex quirks.
Any guesses?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Depends on your outfit


Spot on mate


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Excellent input from everybody and very much appreciated regarding the 1680 and 16750.
> 
> I opted for the 16750, a 1680 at some point for sure, but maybe not this one for some of the reasons given.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! That patina is beautiful.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On new shoes, a 60's red marine nationale strap by @erikasoriginals (instagram)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Vacation, Turks & Caicos, Day 4


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ulotny said:


> image hosting over 5mb


Lovely combo


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Tried this one on today, fantastic looking watch.
> 
> Incredible, in real life.
> 
> In fact......Incredible Hulk


Haha yeah, incredible enough to be on your short list?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 7777458


Splendid :-!! 


Brisman said:


> Excellent input from everybody and very much appreciated regarding the 1680 and 16750.
> 
> I opted for the 16750, a 1680 at some point for sure, but maybe not this one for some of the reasons given.
> 
> ...


Wuuaahh that was fast  
You really made the right choice imo, congratulations


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

My well-worn Submariner


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Reading about it's forefathers.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Excellent input from everybody and very much appreciated regarding the 1680 and 16750.
> 
> I opted for the 16750, a 1680 at some point for sure, but maybe not this one for some of the reasons given.
> 
> ...


Beautiful choice! The patina on that piece is outstanding.

With respect to the dial quirk, are you referring to the absence of the word "date" on it?

For my 1,000th post (the bulk of which have been in this illustrious thread) I continue the vintage theme with the oldie but goodie I am rocking today...


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tudor Sub today










7016/0


----------



## nicked (Oct 21, 2013)

14060M for me, along with a dram of Highland Park. A good match.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's spring time...Daring the lesser tried combinations... Tudor Blackbay ensemble


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Bloody beautiful mate...


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

I was debating about this strap. Would you mind telling me how the clasp or buckle fit? Does it feel secure? From what I saw on Erika's site the buckle just hooks in. I'm just curious about how effective this is. Any info would be great. Thank you. Looks great by the way.



THG said:


> On new shoes, a 60's red marine nationale strap by @erikasoriginals (instagram)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

16800 today


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Today's watch is


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Haha yeah, incredible enough to be on your short list?


That was the reason for the visit Alex, in the end, I decided if I bought the Green Sub then there would be no point in having a ND Sub too.

In the end, I decided to keep my money in my pocket and keep my ND.

But you never know.....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Beautiful choice! The patina on that piece is outstanding.
> 
> With respect to the dial quirk, are you referring to the absence of the word "date" on it?
> 
> For my 1,000th post (the bulk of which have been in this illustrious thread) I continue the vintage theme with the oldie but goodie I am rocking today...


Spot on Bill, no "Date" on all Matt 16750 dials, only a small number of 16750 have gloss dials and Gold surrounds with no "Date".
There's a couple of other things but that's the main one.

Your 79090 looks fantastic, in the end I've kept mine


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Spot on Bill, no "Date" on all Matt 16750 dials, only a small number of 16750 have gloss dials and Gold surrounds with no "Date".
> There's a couple of other things but that's the main one.
> 
> Your 79090 looks fantastic, in the end I've kept mine


Very nice...I used to own one of that ilk with spider dial. I definitely regret selling it. Glad you kept the sub too!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

peatnick said:


> Tudor Sub today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic Transitional, great example, one of the best.

All the beauty of a 7928 with an ETA, not the 390.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent looking watch mate, well done, bet your happy.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

damo_t said:


> 16800 today


Mmm, very nice, that would fit right in with me.

First option please since your sort of local


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mchu004 said:


> My well-worn Submariner
> 
> View attachment 7777938


Excellent pic


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> It's spring time...Daring the lesser tried combinations... Tudor Blackbay ensemble


Looking very smart as always my friend


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

I finally pulled the trigger, and couldn't be any happier!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

THG said:


> On new shoes, a 60's red marine nationale strap by @erikasoriginals (instagram)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So far so good, clasp fits secure enough and to someone who pointed out the sharp looking squarish hook up works , yes it seems a bit sharp but haven't found any issues with it yet. Here are some pics


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Big congrats to you..



Brisman said:


> Excellent input from everybody and very much appreciated regarding the 1680 and 16750.
> 
> I opted for the 16750, a 1680 at some point for sure, but maybe not this one for some of the reasons given.
> 
> ...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

__


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another speedmaster


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Mmm, very nice, that would fit right in with me.
> 
> First option please since your sort of local


Noted buddy.

Being a birth year piece, kids might get it first............one day.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

THG said:


> So far so good, clasp fits secure enough and to someone who pointed out the sharp looking squarish hook up works , yes it seems a bit sharp but haven't found any issues with it yet. Here are some pics


I'm now thinking of getting one for my 16800.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Loving the insert on this one.

Have a great day.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> I'm now thinking of getting one for my 16800.


Get it brother! Highly recommended, Erika is a delight to work with and shipping speed and options are outstanding (She's Dutch based out of Spain). Repost with pics when you get it, cheers


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

redgreenandpurple said:


> I was debating about this strap. Would you mind telling me how the clasp or buckle fit? Does it feel secure? From what I saw on Erika's site the buckle just hooks in. I'm just curious about how effective this is. Any info would be great. Thank you. Looks great by the way.


So far so good, clasp fits secure enough and to someone who pointed out the sharp looking squarish hook up works , yes it seems a bit sharp but haven't found any issues with it yet.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

On the way...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Vacation, Turks & Caicos, Day 5


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Looking very smart as always my friend


Cheers mate... Good day


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

On the way...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

zm1977 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking very fresh there sir!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Those lesser loved lovely watches... Like its elegance...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I managed to match the watch to the suit but confused with tie choice...


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

oops


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

Becker said:


> Looking very fresh there sir!


Nice weather, boring day...need to have some fun...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue Tudor for today.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sri said:


> I managed to match the watch to the suit but confused with tie choice...
> 
> View attachment 7788410


My wife said to me the other morning, shortly after emerging from the shower, "Why do you choose your watch, before you choose your clothes?" :-d

She begins to work me out :-!


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sri said:


> I managed to match the watch to the suit but confused with tie choice...
> 
> View attachment 7788410


Imho, a golden rule is that everything does not need to match... unless your workplace is very conservative...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> I managed to match the watch to the suit but confused with tie choice...
> 
> View attachment 7788410


In your shoes I wold go with the grey pattern tie first and navy pattern as a second choice, but that's me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The watch that started off all this nonsense 23 years ago!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16600 on leather today, it still hasn't warmed up enough here to go back to the bracelet.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

THG said:


> On new shoes, a 60's red marine nationale strap by @erikasoriginals (instagram)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap! How does that buckle work?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

After wearing this for awhile I think I'd be scared to wear a GMT with a jubilee bracelet as it probably wouldn't make it off my wrist.


----------



## bigd5506 (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> My wife said to me the other morning, shortly after emerging from the shower, "Why do you choose your watch, before you choose your clothes?" :-d
> 
> She begins to work me out :-!





zm1977 said:


> Imho, a golden rule is that everything does not need to match... unless your workplace is very conservative...





Spunwell said:


> In your shoes I wold go with the grey pattern tie first and navy pattern as a second choice, but that's me.


Thanks Gents... I had ended up with a simple Paul Smith knitted navy blue tie.... Cheers


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 7790754
> 
> 
> The watch that started off all this nonsense 23 years ago!!


Beautiful watch!

This topic would make a great thread. For me it was this one that started the madness...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

wearing this watch again today..


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

TGIF


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

mick arthur said:


> Nice strap! How does that buckle work?


Like this


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

No Rolex this month, Squale for all of April.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic, late Friday afternoon here.

Looking forward to the weekend. Enjoy


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Fantastic, late Friday afternoon here.
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend. Enjoy


Ooh...that top hat!

Have a great weekend mate.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Beautiful watch!
> 
> This topic would make a great thread. For me it was this one that started the madness...
> 
> ...


:-!! :-!!

Love the moonwatch


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Vacation, Turks & Caicos, Day 6


----------



## nicked (Oct 21, 2013)

Springtime at last, reflecting in my 14060M.


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

pikers said:


> Just got this a few days ago. Already smitten.
> 
> View attachment 7721458


Love it!


----------



## nicked (Oct 21, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Beautiful watch!
> 
> This topic would make a great thread. For me it was this one that started the madness...
> 
> ...


Same for me: the Moonwatch started it all...


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

bigd5506 said:


>


Best of ..


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

On the way...


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

EP is on today. Switched out the strap to a gorgeous Camille Fournier. So comfortable!


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Yesterday and today



















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Perfect Friday watch


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful 2500D and 2500C... HAGF Gents


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Traveling & exploring


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

On the way...


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Casually strapped Speedy for Friday of a long, busy workweek ... Is it time to go yet?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

PAM for Casual Friday


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Not a Rolex, but this just arrived so the Explorer and Tudor Sub taking a back seat for the next few days I expect


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy Friday and a great weekend to all- Spring is FINALLY here!


----------



## buffdudejapan (Aug 10, 2015)

BBN


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

This one today - cas friday









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switched to this on grey NATO.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

GMT 1675


----------



## Brad935 (Apr 11, 2016)

I got this 76100 today from an online trade. Been sporting it all day!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day, everyone.


Great pix  


hornsup84 said:


> Casually strapped Speedy for Friday of a long, busy workweek ... Is it time to go yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The speedies pro are watches that I keep loving more and more, such a perfect clean design and it's ability to be dressed up or down with so many straps makes it a must have, yet their price remains accessible. 
Can't say enough positive stuffs about it  

Not very fond with all the new ceramic versions, they surely are nice, just not for me. 


imagwai said:


> Not a Rolex, but this just arrived so the Explorer and Tudor Sub taking a back seat for the next few days I expect
> View attachment 7803154


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats imagwai, she's a beauty


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Great pix


Thank you very much.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hagwe guys, rocking the LVc









Less than + 2 second over 8 days isn't bad at all


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Neglected for too long. Back on and feeling great on the glide lock bracelet.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

sorry duplicate post.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Neglected for too long. Back on and feeling great on the glide lock bracelet.


Great watch.

Glidelock? I thought it came with the Easy Link.

Did you change it?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

imagwai said:


> Not a Rolex, but this just arrived so the Explorer and Tudor Sub taking a back seat for the next few days I expect
> View attachment 7803154


That's a beauty, congratulations


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, D. Yeah I swapped it out from my SubC as per your recommendation / post last year. I switch things around to prevent boredom. 



Brisman said:


> Great watch.
> 
> Glidelock? I thought it came with the Easy Link.
> 
> Did you change it?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks, D. Yeah I swapped it out from my SubC as per your recommendation / post last year. I switch things around to prevent boredom.


Ah yes, I remember now, getting forgetful in my old age


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

New to me Vintage datejust








Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend everyone 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this 

Great weekend guys!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Vacation, Turks & Caicos, Day 7


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

SD4K side view...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On the left










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

THG said:


> On the left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'd so be on the right!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

BbN for me.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Oh, I'd so be on the right!


Who wouldn't?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Airport - Going to Malaga for a week with wife & kids. Sun here we come!


----------



## Reywal (Oct 23, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


I'm curious how your Sub ended up with brushed centre links - were older models different, or did you swap out the bracelet?


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

...


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

First coffee of the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Great combo.... Can i have strap derails please? (ColaReb?)... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Great combo.... Can i have strap derails please? (ColaReb?)... Cheers


Correct! Colareb Venezia.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Correct! Colareb Venezia.


Thanks... Is it the Tobacco Italian Vintage ? Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Thanks... Is it the Tobacco Italian Vintage ? Cheers


You are most welcome, my friend! It is the Distressed Aviator Rust Brown.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many thanks Sir... Cheers


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

After a a week of wearing Germans it's time to cross back over. I just love the lugs on an old style Sub. Enjoy the weekend all.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Really like this one Bill, it really stands out.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reywal said:


> I'm curious how your Sub ended up with brushed centre links - were older models different, or did you swap out the bracelet?


SubC have brushed links. 
GMT II's have polished links


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

My dual time combo on MN Biz trip. VC is providing "local time." Explorer II on "home time." 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 for dinner after a movie.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

rayraythemack said:


> My dual time combo on MN Biz trip. VC is providing "local time." Explorer II on "home time."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Blue Overseas is stunning


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Brisman said:


> That Blue Overseas is stunning


Thank you, sir. She is a beauty indeed!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

High noon 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Ranger on leather for a cool desert hike this morning.
Happy Sunday all.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Getting fond of the rubber band confort









Bon dimanche


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

At cinema...


----------



## Reywal (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> SubC have brushed links.
> GMT II's have polished links


Odd... I walk past an AD every day which has polished centre link Subs in the window.


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Triple lock


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Stunning sunny Sunday in London... Cheers


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> My dual time combo on MN Biz trip. VC is providing "local time." Explorer II on "home time."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this duo - very nice


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Vacation in Turks & Caicos is over but it's a beautiful morning up in the Northeast and time to get the car washed so it's not all bad.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

sportura said:


> Vacation in Turks & Caicos is over but it's a beautiful morning up in the Northeast and time to get the car washed so it's not all bad.


Big rims on your car


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Enjoying the Andalusian sunshine


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is one sweet GMT


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Pelagos to go on a 6.5mile trail hike with my pups on this beautiful 75F Sunny Sunday  good times!



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Zabac said:


> Big rims on your car


Bit of an illusion there, though it looks like I'm on 22's (LOL) they're just 18's.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## CraigShipp (Jun 3, 2013)

Rolex Day-Date 18k yellow gold Style No. R18238810B8385 - I'm wearing this watch that I bought new and I'm on the fence trying to decide on selling it. The watch is in close to as-new condition:

__
https://flic.kr/p/8960697084


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)

Sailed today. Got my first scratches. It's done, I don't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another day spent with the AP


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Brawndo said:


> Sailed today. Got my first scratches. It's done, I don't have to worry about it anymore.


That's a great looking watch!

Does it have electrolytes?


----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)

Hoppyjr said:


> That's a great looking watch!
> 
> Does it have electrolytes?


Of course, it's what plants crave.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Brawndo said:


> Of course, it's what plants crave.


In my top five movies ever. Right up there with The Jerk. Unfortunately, it appears to be coming true....

:lol:


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

love the combination of red and blue..


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Explorer II for the start of the week.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Explorer II for the start of the week.


Don't take it off


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I arrived 4 hours early for a job interview (I don't chance anything). Sitting in my Jeep studying up on the company and researching LinkedIn profiles. Wearing tried, trusted and true with PCG's for good luck!

Suit jacket not on yet 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Literally just joined the club..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Imitrex said:


> I arrived 4 hours early for a job interview (I don't chance anything). Sitting in my Jeep studying up on the company and researching LinkedIn profiles. Wearing tried, trusted and true with PCG's for good luck!
> 
> Suit jacket not on yet
> 
> ...


Wish you the best.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos on toxicnato to start the week. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sub today


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Senseless meeting - but at least the D's keeping me company


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Pelagos on toxicnato to start the week.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


Surprised the pelagos is still getting this much wrist time despite the presence of the SdC in the collection!

Love those toxicNATOs! Picked one up a few weeks ago and the hardware is very high-quality. The nylon is also very supple right out of the box. Well worth the additional cost


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Surprised the pelagos is still getting this much wrist time despite the presence of the SdC in the collection!
> 
> Love those toxicNATOs! Picked one up a few weeks ago and the hardware is very high-quality. The nylon is also very supple right out of the box. Well worth the additional cost


Haha I just made the exact same comments to Brice on the French Sub-Forum  right before looking here.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> I arrived 4 hours early for a job interview (I don't chance anything). Sitting in my Jeep studying up on the company and researching LinkedIn profiles. Wearing tried, trusted and true with PCG's for good luck!
> 
> Suit jacket not on yet
> 
> ...


Can never be too early! You've picked a worthy companion. I've gotten job offers every time I've interviewed with my Pepsi. Sort of a good luck charm


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue Monday 








1503 calibre 1570

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> I arrived 4 hours early for a job interview (I don't chance anything). Sitting in my Jeep studying up on the company and researching LinkedIn profiles. Wearing tried, trusted and true with PCG's for good luck!
> 
> Suit jacket not on yet
> 
> ...


All the best


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> Surprised the pelagos is still getting this much wrist time despite the presence of the SdC in the collection!
> 
> Love those toxicNATOs! Picked one up a few weeks ago and the hardware is very high-quality. The nylon is also very supple right out of the box. Well worth the additional cost


Hi
Yeah it's surprising to many  but I've really enjoyed it on straps, particularly on canvas and toxicnatos which suit the Pelagos perfectly. 
Also my SDc has been at the RSC for a week and they just called me today. It'll be a couple of weeks. So haven't had it and wore Pelagos more maybe. 
We'll see how it goes once SDc has been back a while but they are different enough I think. I also got rid of several to make room for them. 
Terry's Natos are great. Love the hardware and prefer the material to the Timefactors which is thick and not tightly wooven causing the TF ones to stretch in the water. Didn't like that.


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

White sub for me:









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the good luck wishes!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Good to be back in the USA and behind the wheel of an expensive foreign sportscar.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos to start the week, and the first day this spring the temperature got to 80F.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Must...resist....bluesy...









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)

traf said:


> Must...resist....bluesy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the "10,999" Walmart style. Just advertise the watch at 11,000 and keep it under the tag damn it lol. That not a piece of meat.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up the sunset tonight.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


>


I'm starting to believe there is no strap that does not look great on a Ranger. Great combo!









I went German today.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Love the Green


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Love the Green


Is this a new one for you?? Looks lovely!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

traf said:


> Is this a new one for you?? Looks lovely!


Thank you and yes, I got it yesterday.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Thank you and yes, I got it yesterday.


Congrats, great pick, it's a killer


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Thank you and yes, I got it yesterday.


Huge congrats!! Did you get it new or from a trusted seller??


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC is still my favorite for basic watch together with the PAM..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow, big congrats on the HULK..



jazzbach said:


> Thank you and yes, I got it yesterday.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Thank you and yes, I got it yesterday.


Big congrats  Looks so nice  Enjoy


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Love the Green


Congratulations, very nice


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Congrats, great pick, it's a killer


Thanks! Actually your pics made me crazy...


traf said:


> Huge congrats!! Did you get it new or from a trusted seller??


Great thanks! 
It's pre-owned one with boxes and papers.


BLing said:


> Wow, big congrats on the HULK..





Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congrats  Looks so nice  Enjoy





Brisman said:


> Congratulations, very nice


Many thanks guys!
The green gold dial is so beautiful


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Trying out a NATO for the day.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Thanks! Actually your pics made me crazy...
> 
> Great thanks!
> It's pre-owned one with boxes and papers.
> ...


Glad it helped  this forum is so enabling


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

My favourite today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Explorer II today

Been on a bit of a splurge lately, maybe I've overdone it.

Anyway, incoming this week, should be here tomorrow or Friday. I thought it was an interesting watch.

That's me for quite a while

Sure


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> White sub for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great shot and a beautiful sub. What reference is that ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today is the Pelagos again but on a new ToxicRooroo  nato that suits it perfectly. Love that it's thin yet tough to support a substantial watch, plus the texture is cool. 
Have a great day 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a great shot and a beautiful sub. What reference is that ?


Thank you kindly, Brice 

It's a 1978 ref 1680


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> I'm starting to believe there is no strap that does not look great on a Ranger. Great combo!
> 
> View attachment 7838722
> 
> ...


That looks great!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Love the Green


I can see why, pairs up nicely with the outfit als well!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a great shot and a beautiful sub. What reference is that ?


Ageed! Looks very nice indeed


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

94210


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

zm1977 said:


> My favourite today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is a watch forum, but that houndstooth jacket is baller.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Explorer II today
> 
> Been on a bit of a splurge lately, maybe I've overdone it.
> 
> ...


Someone is on fire , keep it up  
Excited to see what's coming up !


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Love this matte dial










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Looks like the blue pelagos passed the trial


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

My favorite!


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> I know this is a watch forum, but that houndstooth jacket is baller.


Thanks.

Well, watches are also about style, so i think anything that goes with it we should be able to discuss 

me personally I try to match my watch with my outfit always. Luckily my office rules are not very conservative so Im testing more funny options even close to 40 

My wife is the best critic in the mornings when it comes to which watch and what clothes, surprisingly!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Explorer II today
> 
> Been on a bit of a splurge lately, maybe I've overdone it.
> 
> ...


You've been on fire lately! On a related note, your Mrs., my own, and several others may have to start a support group for WIS spouses...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Looks like the blue pelagos passed the trial


I am really fond of it, that's for sure! Plus on the enjoyment per $ spent scale, it comes out on the high end. Whether it becomes a permanent fixture or not is TBD, and depends in part on what other really cool pieces I encounter in my travels.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Got some newer strap combos, and its been a few weeks since I wore this.

To see #1-49, click on the "Submariner" in my signature 

#50) Vintage Tropic Rubber

some history about Tropic rubber straps (from the scubawatch.org)  
_"TROPIC brand watch straps were the original waterproof strap back in the '60s & '70s, and were original equipment on many dive watches including the Rolex Submariner. If you specified your Submariner without the bracelet, this is the strap you got. Rolex service centers were also supplied with Tropic straps. Tropics were produced in Switzerland during the '60s and '70s, and later manufactured in China using the original molds. The originals are signed 'TROPIC' and marked 'SWISS MADE'."_


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

zm1977 said:


> My wife is the best critic in the mornings when it comes to which watch and what clothes, surprisingly!


Lucky bastard!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 7846866


Stunning


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 7846866


And the award for "Coolest Watch of the Day" goes to...
CMTFR, for his stunning steel & titanium Tudor Advisor.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Stunning





AzHadEnuf said:


> And the award for "Coolest Watch of the Day" goes to...
> CMTFR, for his stunning steel & titanium Tudor Advisor.


Thank you very much, Gentlemen.


----------



## nicked (Oct 21, 2013)

This one. Again.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

At BMW, waiting for the snow tires to come off now that Spring is here.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Pelagos today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That fine art of understatement... 16570

Meant to fly to Toronto Wednesday morning now I can't due to flu


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Explorer II today
> 
> Been on a bit of a splurge lately, maybe I've overdone it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations in advance... Can't wait mate... Cheers

P.s. Look forward to more posts of that stunning Steve McQueen....


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> That fine art of understatement... 16570
> 
> Meant to fly to Toronto Wednesday morning now I can't due to flu


Ouch, the flu sucks, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II today


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

As as much as I really enjoy wearing Rolex on leather and Perlon they always feel great when you put them back on steel.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Travel companion for the next two weeks... Sorry it's not a Rolex


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Beautiful watches guys =) 
Today contribution


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Tuesday evening and Wednesday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jazzbach said:


>


Your pics are amazing. Phone or camera?


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

_


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Changi Airport?



mtb2104 said:


> Travel companion for the next two weeks... Sorry it's not a Rolex


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mick arthur said:


> 94210


Great watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Someone is on fire , keep it up
> Excited to see what's coming up !


Me too, hope it's a good one


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> You've been on fire lately! On a related note, your Mrs., my own, and several others may have to start a support group for WIS spouses...


Haha

Of course, they only need to start a group if they know.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> That fine art of understatement... 16570
> 
> Meant to fly to Toronto Wednesday morning now I can't due to flu


Get better soon


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Beautiful watches guys =)
> Today contribution


Cool shot


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Emospence said:


> Changi Airport?


Sharp eyes!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

So, I came across this and had to have it.

1984, transitional SD, ref. 16660.

Obviously not as popular as the matte dials. The patina is fantastic on this and was nowhere near as expensive as a matte dial. IMO, these are pretty good value ATM.

Scotsman likes that

Also, this dial will go matte over time, the process has already started.
I'll see if I can get a pic. of it next to a gloss dial so you can see the difference.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> So, I came across this and had to have it.
> 
> 1984, transitional SD, ref. 16660.
> 
> ...


You have been on a ROLL lately my friend :-!

I had an 'incoming' yesterday. I'll try to post some pics later today.......but it is not for the faint of heart. Purists.........BEWARE:-x:-x


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

...a week ago today whilst on vacation.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> So, I came across this and had to have it.
> 
> 1984, transitional SD, ref. 16660.
> 
> ...


Stunning... Love the patina....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Ouch, the flu sucks, hope you feel better soon.


Many thanks... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Get better soon


Thanks mate


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

The rolex


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rolex date-just 1978








Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Your pics are amazing. Phone or camera?


Thanks! Actually phone pics


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> So, I came across this and had to have it.
> 
> 1984, transitional SD, ref. 16660.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Cool piece. You're a man of taste...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## nicked (Oct 21, 2013)

Good morning Sunshine.







Notice the LEC and the chipped dot on the bezel...


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

116600


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor sub today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


>



She is a stunner, my friend!

Rocking 16600 today


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> So, I came across this and had to have it.
> 
> 1984, transitional SD, ref. 16660.
> 
> ...


Delightful piece, congrats! If you wind up wanting to offload that, keep me in mind, that's a birthyear watch for me...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor sub today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can never have enough of few things in life....


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

16570 on a sunny Wednesday in London... Good day Gents


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jazzbach said:


>


Hope you will enjoy it as much as I do, tbh I love it more after some time and got used to wear it with anything ^^

A keeper for me


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

76100


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

When in Ronda...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> When in Ronda...


Beautiful mate....


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Wednesday afternoon, it's all downhill to Friday from here










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Picked up the correct bezel insert for my 16753 recently and I am now much happier with it installed.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

8


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

beautiful patina color. congrats to you..



Brisman said:


> So, I came across this and had to have it.
> 
> 1984, transitional SD, ref. 16660.
> 
> ...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

it is hard to beat the looks of a BLNR


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great day everyone.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Another fantastic add. Absolutely correct choice because of that patina. You're the man.



Brisman said:


> So, I came across this and had to have it.
> 
> 1984, transitional SD, ref. 16660.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex today. Great Wednesday evening & Thursday gents 










Edit

Awesome catch Donald  Enjoy the beauty


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> So, I came across this and had to have it.
> 
> 1984, transitional SD, ref. 16660.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous pick up!! That patina though


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

sportura said:


> Good to be back in the USA and behind the wheel of an expensive foreign sportscar.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Congrats! Cool piece. You're a man of taste...


Thank you Sir. Good taste yourself if I may say so.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Picked up the correct bezel insert for my 16753 recently and I am now much happier with it installed.


Great looking watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the comments on the SD guys, appreciated.

Monte Carlo today, looking forward to Friday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Stunning....


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n today at the office


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Thanks for the comments on the SD guys, appreciated.
> 
> Monte Carlo today, looking forward to Friday


Blown away by this one! So clean


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Hope you will enjoy it as much as I do, tbh I love it more after some time and got used to wear it with anything ^^
> 
> A keeper for me


Yeah, I really love it


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

It's the little things, like when you pull into the parking deck at work and your watch lights up....anyone else look forward to this?

North Flag (91210)


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mick arthur said:


> It's the little things, like when you pull into the parking deck at work and your watch lights up....anyone else look forward to this?
> 
> North Flag (91210)


Yes!! And wow that lume is intense


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Yeah, I really love it


Great shot! I've been back and forth with this one. Probably would have bought one by now if it wasn't for the new Daytona


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

I stole back 'our' DJ from the wife for a few days of enjoyment. Will have to remove the links again this weekend so she can wear it again for our upcoming vacation to Arizona. Enjoying it for now.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Timester said:


> I stole back 'our' DJ from the wife for a few days of enjoyment. Will have to remove the links again this weekend so she can wear it again for our upcoming vacation to Arizona. Enjoying it for now.


Looks very nice -- I was considering doing something like this, but am worried I'd never get a turn! Is that a white or silver dial?


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

hornsup84 said:


> Looks very nice -- I was considering doing something like this, but am worried I'd never get a turn! Is that a white or silver dial?


Thanks. It's a silver dial. Here's a macro I just took for s&g's.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm not crying but my heart is ... Can someone lend me that purple bezel!!!!!! 
RIP SIR PRINCE


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Rose dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> I'm not crying but my heart is ... Can someone lend me that purple bezel!!!!!!
> RIP SIR PRINCE


I couldn't agree more, it's a sad day, he will be sorely missed.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n while payin tribute on the drive home.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## gregspitz (Jul 10, 2012)

Black bay with my new favorite crazy horse leather strap with and without bund pad

















Greg Spitz MD,FACS
Surgeon and
Leather Artisan


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to basic today..


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

gregspitz said:


> Black bay with my new favorite crazy horse leather strap with and without bund pad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, I should try a bund strap someday.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

TGIF


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF too


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Blown away by this one! So clean


Thanks, favorite watch ATM

Yesterday anyway.......


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

hun23 said:


> View attachment 7862914
> 8


Still tempted, great looking watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> I'm not crying but my heart is ... Can someone lend me that purple bezel!!!!!!
> RIP SIR PRINCE


Shocked, its been a hellava year so far.

So sad....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> TGIF


Good looker, getting some patina there.

Remind me what model and year please? 79090?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SF for the weekend, might whack it on a NATO in a day or so.

Have a good one.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Thanks, favorite watch ATM
> 
> Yesterday anyway.......


Maaatteeeeee, am getting lost with all your incoming lately 

Not even sure if I congratulated you on that sublime SD.

In the doubt... Congrats she's top cool


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Tribute to Prince. RIP

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! My ideal vintage piece would be a matte dial birth year 5513 but haven't found one at the right price. 

yes it's the 79090 and from 1993.



Brisman said:


> Good looker, getting some patina there.
> 
> Remind me what model and year please? 79090?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks! My ideal vintage piece would be a matte dial birth year 5513 but haven't found one at the right price.
> 
> yes it's the 79090 and from 1993.


Interesting, just shows you how different the aging process can be, my 1992 79090 is still very white, no patina yet.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Interesting, just shows you how different the aging process can be, my 1992 79090 is still very white, no patina yet.


Its luck of the draw I guess, but I particularly think early 80s Subs/SDs develop very nice patina (many times, even more and better than the 60s models).


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

traf said:


> Great shot! I've been back and forth with this one. Probably would have bought one by now if it wasn't for the new Daytona


Thanks!
So you want a new Daytona. White or black?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Thanks!
> So you want a new Daytona. White or black?


White all the way


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

My new silver-on-silver 1967 Datejust 1603 sees the sunshine for the first time in a long time. Just got her yesterday, quite minty for her age.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

^^Cleanest vintage DJ I've seen!

Happy Friday all!










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

ExpII Today


----------



## gregspitz (Jul 10, 2012)

Now with a bund pad









Greg Spitz MD,FACS
Surgeon and
Leather Artisan


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great Friday...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Last night in Spain...


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Interesting, just shows you how different the aging process can be, my 1992 79090 is still very white, no patina yet.


My 79090 is from '93 and a bit more like Brisman's, patina-wise and broken-lume-pip-wise. Unfortunately, mine had to have its hands replaced due to the poor condition of the original ones.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy Friday!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mick arthur said:


> My 79090 is from '93 and a bit more like Brisman's, patina-wise and broken-lume-pip-wise. Unfortunately, mine had to have its hands replaced due to the poor condition of the original ones.


Seems to have been a common problem with this reference Mick.

If you look closely at mine you can see small pin holes in the lume on the seconds hand and around the middle of the minute hand.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mick arthur said:


> Happy Friday!


Great SF, love the insert.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Another great insert.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

rockmastermike said:


>


Great shot


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Its luck of the draw I guess, but I particularly think early 80s Subs/SDs develop very nice patina (many times, even more and better than the 60s models).


Totally agree, nice patina on the '70's Rolex too.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

sportura said:


> My new silver-on-silver 1967 Datejust 1603 sees the sunshine for the first time in a long time. Just got her yesterday, quite minty for her age.


Congratulations, very minty indeed


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> ^^Cleanest vintage DJ I've seen!
> 
> Happy Friday all!
> 
> ...


Gorgeous 1680


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Have a great Friday...


Looking good mate, it's a great modern reference.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

And finally, sticking with the SF today, have a good one.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> And finally, sticking with the SF today, have a good one.


Such a great piece there!


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Gorgeous 1680


Thank you sir!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

redgreenandpurple said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get a black insert on a blue black bay?


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

traf said:


> Did you get a black insert on a blue black bay?


Was wondering the same thing, except there's no red accent triangle, so maybe aftermarket? Or maybe just the blue with dark lighting?


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Simple casual Friday


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Isn't it great to start your day by putting on a watch you really like,









then you get you get to do it again when you get home from work.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Isn't it great to start your day by putting on a watch you really like,
> 
> View attachment 7881906
> 
> ...


Those look great! I really love what Nomos has to offer. Your collection is right in line with what mine aspires to be


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Friday night.


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Argghhh can't shake this off


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Wishing everyone a nice weekend


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

JWNY said:


> Wishing everyone a nice weekend


Cool shot...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great weekend gents.


----------



## gregspitz (Jul 10, 2012)

Tudor black bay black dial









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190... Just love it's simplicity, charm and character...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

After a couple weeks sitting in the watch box it feels great to put this one back on the wrist


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> After a couple weeks sitting in the watch box it feels great to put this one back on the wrist
> 
> View attachment 7886770


I can imagine! That piece is great!


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Great weekend gents.


Fantastic on that strap. I don't _need_ one, but want is an entirely different story...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Back home, missed both the explorer 1 and the datejust. Could not make a choice at first. Tried on both. Datejust won it...


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Just a beautiful morning in the Sonoran Desert! A safe weekend to all.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Chillin' in the Cathay Pacific Business Class Lounge at JFK with the '67 1603 before the big flight to Hong Kong.

Going to be a fun week of work and searching for a few vintage Rolexes I've had my eye on.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! I didn't need one either but after reading the Oris 65 thread going in their forum, and saw several guys here with them I ordered one. No regrets. 

Such a unique and vintage-cool watch and looks great on these types of straps.

cheers.



hornsup84 said:


> Fantastic on that strap. I don't _need_ one, but want is an entirely different story...


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

traf said:


> Did you get a black insert on a blue black bay?


Nope! It just looks that dark in certain light. That'a the original bezel!


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Pelagos


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

9080/0


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Ready for takeoff. See ya in 16 hours.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Becker said:


> I can imagine! That piece is great!


Thanks Becker!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hulk's keeping me company on what turned out to be a very pleasant weather day in South Jersey


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tudor.


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

making a nice lunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Weekend duty









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Off to my boss's backyard birthday bash! There will be a bounce-house, so look out kids!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Will need to pick a strap for Sunday.


----------



## Snowdog44 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

sportura said:


> Chillin' in the Cathay Pacific Business Class Lounge at JFK with the '67 1603 before the big flight to Hong Kong.
> 
> Going to be a fun week of work and searching for a few vintage Rolexes I've had my eye on.


Welcome to HK


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great week end chaps


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

At MUC in transit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

By car


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Been riding today









Bon dimanche


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

High flying birds... (Off to Toronto)

Feeling so chuffed...


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

With a Breitling..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

switching to Pepsi for Sunday


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Great week end chaps


That Hibiki is great stuff. Beautiful time-piece too :-!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

New day, same watch. Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Sri said:


> High flying birds... (Off to Toronto)
> 
> Feeling so chuffed...


Sri, is your buddy Noel Gallagher of Oasis?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Trying out a new insert:









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Slant said:


> Sri, is your buddy Noel Gallagher of Oasis?


Huge Oasis/Noel Gallagher fan... Ran into him at London Heathrow


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

He looks really really pleased to meet you 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful day for baseball in DC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Trying out a new insert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know there is a fondness for faded inserts, but I like the boldness, sharpness of your other one.

















Great watch!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7888202
> 
> 
> Just a beautiful morning in the Sonoran Desert! A safe weekend to all.


This is such a fantastic watch, I'd love to own one some day.

A bit unsure about 36mm, can I ask how it wears as I've never tried one?


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Wearing my Traf wannabe today.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Been riding today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brave man riding with your Rolex

I'm in the wear it camp too

Looks like your really liking the Sub, great to see.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Trying out a new insert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, yes, definitely my preference over the Ghost ones you see.

Brilliant, yep, 100%.

Can you tell I like it


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Finally got around to trying the camo. It is oddly small even for my small wrist. I'd guesstimate that won't work on larger than 7 inch wrist. So comfy though, makes the watch so light, you don't even know it's there.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> This is such a fantastic watch, I'd love to own one some day.
> 
> A bit unsure about 36mm, can I ask how it wears as I've never tried one?


Thanks Donald, I've been fortunate to have had it over 30years now. There're actually 37mm, not that it makes much of a difference, the thin bezel and screw down pushers do give them a little more presence. I have a 7 3/8-7 1/2 in wrist and have always thought if looked good. It wears larger than my DJ and honestly I don't think a my Sub wears much larger. Don't know for sure but the 6263 and the Sub's dials seem very close in size. The original rivet braclets do taper very narrow at the clasp. Of course there are those who will argue that anything less than 40mm is a ladies watch, but I'm okay with that. You need to get one on your wrist!

My comparison.


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> I know there is a fondness for faded inserts, but I like the boldness, sharpness of your other one.
> 
> View attachment 7903386
> 
> ...


I appreciate this feedback very much Ralph! Had always been curious about the look of a faded grey bezel and the opportunity presented itself so I gave it a shot! 


AzHadEnuf said:


> Wearing my Traf wannabe today.
> 
> View attachment 7903522


You flatter me too much good sir!!


Brisman said:


> Yes, yes, yes, definitely my preference over the Ghost ones you see.
> 
> Brilliant, yep, 100%.
> 
> Can you tell I like it


Haha thanks Don! I'm amazed by how much the look has changed with just the insert!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> Huge Oasis/Noel Gallagher fan... Ran into him at London Heathrow


Very cool! Was he wearing a watch by chance? Where was he off to?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Interesting, just shows you how different the aging process can be, my 1992 79090 is still very white, no patina yet.


Mind is a 92 also and has patina as well. Needs to be worn and exposed to sun. Yours is mint it seems and may have been a safe queen


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

2551.80


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Photo from China inside van taking me from Hong Kong to Guangzhou. Cool to have my '67 Datejust 1603, sunburst dial and engine-turned bezel really works wonders in the morning light.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Thanks Donald, I've been fortunate to have had it over 30years now. There're actually 37mm, not that it makes much of a difference, the thin bezel and screw down pushers do give them a little more presence. I have a 7 3/8-7 1/2 in wrist and have always thought if looked good. It wears larger than my DJ and honestly I don't think a my Sub wears much larger. Don't know for sure but the 6263 and the Sub's dials seem very close in size. The original rivet braclets do taper very narrow at the clasp. Of course there are those who will argue that anything less than 40mm is a ladies watch, but I'm okay with that. You need to get one on your wrist!
> 
> My comparison.
> 
> View attachment 7903858


Thanks mate, looks perfect in the photos alongside the others.

I'm about 7 1/4" wrist, I'll need to try one. Finding one first will be the biggest challenge.

Thanks for doing that, appreciated.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

P1723 said:


>


Great pic


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Newer Pepsi from 2006 for me today


----------



## rtoip (Nov 14, 2012)

My watch always always on its original "bamboo" bracelet


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Still wearing my latest addition:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am kicking off the work week with the Pelagos to fight a case of the Mondays 
I have on Terry's ToxicRooroo nato. Love this combo.

Cheers. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nicked (Oct 21, 2013)

After two weeks of continuous wear, I dropped the Sub for this one.







Didn't vary more than a second over two weeks ( on the winder 12 hours a day) ; superlative indeed.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Still wearing my latest addition:-!


Very clean shaving, liking the look :-!! 
Congrats on your attractive modded sub LV -> N Jason


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

alex79 said:


> Very clean shaving, liking the look :-!!
> Congrats on your attractive modded sub LV -> N Jason


ABC did a fine job. They tested it for WR after they welded the fixed bars and it passed with flying colors. :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BNLR for me...


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

Rolex on Rubber Band

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

imagwai said:


> He looks really really pleased to meet you
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yes mate... it's the authentic grumpy Noel Gallagher for you... So pleased


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Very cool! Was he wearing a watch by chance? Where was he off to?


Very good question Sir... He wasn't wearing a watch... These rock stars can be so weird eh?  (or they aren't as weird as us blokes )


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Continuing with the new look:



















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Continuing with the new look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a fan of the new look! Very nice.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I am a fan of the new look! Very nice.


Thanks Bill!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sub today. Sometimes I'm amazed how deep black the dial appears.


----------



## nicked (Oct 21, 2013)

Timester said:


> Sub today. Sometimes I'm amazed how deep black the dial appears.


Nice watch! What reference is this? Late 14060M?


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

Super causal with linen shorts, hanging in the office and grading these terrible ....ing papers.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

nicked said:


> Nice watch! What reference is this? Late 14060M?


Thanks! Yes it is.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've wanted a GMT for a while and the buy signals have been strong for sometime. What it needed was a trip to my personal watch heaven. Tokyo.

I lived here between 2011 and 2014 so know where the watches are and therefore relish my business trips here. I always stay in Shinjuku as it's convenient for the various places I need to be, and because it was my stomping ground and I know where to shop if you have an hour to spare, of if you have a day or two. Thinking about it, all but one of my watches were bought here!

I always set myself a challenge here too. I never come to Japan with a watch. I do this to maximise the fever. I can barely function without a wristwatch so it makes the process inevitable at the very least, urgent at the best 

Anyway, I've been surfing, plotting, saving and scheming for months and today I am here for a packed working week. Time here is unpredictable because even if you build in some 'me time', it often gets eaten away by yet more work and play (=drinking heavily...). So I had a killer plan, arrive, drop bags, head straight out. Directly to Yodobashi and net a Seiko to keep me going until I find the ONE later this week.

Well, the Seiko's didn't inspire at a quick glance and opposite the store is an excellent higher end watch store called GMT (prophetic, much?). There was an utterly minty and beautiful 116200 DJ, blue, stick, domed bezel, oyster. OMG did that sing to me! But I can get this almost anytime here. Slightly more spend, but surprisingly excellently priced was a Coke 16710. Wowzer!

I am here literally 2 hours and the Coke is on the wrist. :-!



3 more days to go. With me luck


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

That's right...wearing camo to the office.
and liking it!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Trying this again....technical problems here in China.....my '67 DJ having a good time far from home, hope to adopt him a brother in yellow gold once I get back to Hong Kong in a few days.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

schrop said:


> Super causal with linen shorts, hanging in the office and grading these terrible ....ing papers.
> 
> View attachment 7910002


Nice!


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos to start the week, I hope everyone has a great and prosperous week ahead.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Continuing with the new look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> I've wanted a GMT for a while and the buy signals have been strong for sometime. What it needed was a trip to my personal watch heaven. Tokyo.
> 
> I lived here between 2011 and 2014 so know where the watches are and therefore relish my business trips here. I always stay in Shinjuku as it's convenient for the various places I need to be, and because it was my stomping ground and I know where to shop if you have an hour to spare, of if you have a day or two. Thinking about it, all but one of my watches were bought here!
> 
> ...


Excellent choice, great watch.

Enjoy your trip.

Buy more watches, we want more


----------



## murph145 (Oct 12, 2015)

Just picked this guy up wanted a daily work watch to give my sea master a break and to keep my blnr more for evening and weekend use. This Tudor is such a great watch for the value IMO love the chrono feature and the date window i know I will be enjoying this watch for some time to come and to top it off doubt I will lose any money on it think I got a decent deal on it


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I like this modern reference... Thinking of getting a Jubilee bracelet for my BNLR? What do you reckon Gents? Many thanks


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> I like this modern reference... Thinking of getting a Jubilee bracelet for my BNLR? What do you reckon Gents? Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 7914002


Lovely photo as usual Sri. 
Re Jubilee I have seen that combo and didn't like it as much. Trying to a match a vintage styled bracelet with thin links to the modern maxi case Rolex seemed like an odd match for me. But to each his own.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Lovely photo as usual Sri.
> Re Jubilee I have seen that combo and didn't like it as much. Trying to a match a vintage styled bracelet with thin links to the modern maxi case Rolex seemed like an odd match for me. But to each his own.


Many thanks Brice for your response and comments... Much appreciated. I was going through some old threads on this topic and got a bit intrigued... Yeah, perhaps I will just get rid off the PCLs


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Many thanks Brice for your response and comments... Much appreciated. I was going through some old threads on this topic and got a bit intrigued... Yeah, perhaps I will just get rid off the PCLs


Now you're talking  brush those suckers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Another "Bond" NATO here. Since changing the strap from the bracelet, it's been getting in the rotation more frequently.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Many thanks Brice for your response and comments... Much appreciated. I was going through some old threads on this topic and got a bit intrigued... Yeah, perhaps I will just get rid off the PCLs


PCL bye bye YES 
Jubilee on blnr not a fan


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The only thing able to get the hulk off my wrist, haven't worn the Daytona for a month at least ! 








Great day guys ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

BLNR time..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


>


It's a great 1680, liking the patina a lot on this one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with this


----------



## nicked (Oct 21, 2013)

Back with the Sub this morning. What a great watch.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> I like this modern reference... Thinking of getting a Jubilee bracelet for my BNLR? What do you reckon Gents? Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 7914002


Lovely shot, Sri! And I say do it! Only one way to find out if you like it


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks mate... Jubilee is still on my mind  Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Lovely photo as usual Sri.
> Re Jubilee I have seen that combo and didn't like it as much. Trying to a match a vintage styled bracelet with thin links to the modern maxi case Rolex seemed like an odd match for me. But to each his own.





alex79 said:


> PCL bye bye YES
> Jubilee on blnr not a fan





traf said:


> Lovely shot, Sri! And I say do it! Only one way to find out if you like it


Apologies Gents for posting a picture from web... I really like that jubilee combo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Apologies Gents for posting a picture from web... I really like that jubilee combo
> 
> View attachment 7920586


Those style seem opposite to me rather than complementary?
I don't find it bad looking at all but not great or right I guess.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok Brice. Thanks for your comments. Cheers


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> It's a great 1680, liking the patina a lot on this one.


Thanks and once again, *16800


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

This today at the office

@Sri Re Jubilee : I very much like the contrast of dress type case + bezel (e.g my fluted DJ) versus sportiness of the bracelet (my oyster). I think same goes other way round: like the combo of the sporty BLNR with the more dressy bracelet. Plus, I think you would wear it exceptionally well.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes mate. Totally agree with you... Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

After all of this jubilee/BLNR talk:









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

DJ Day


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Still with my NF today.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Apologies Gents for posting a picture from web... I really like that jubilee combo
> 
> View attachment 7920586


I'm not the world's biggest jubilee bracelet fan, but I think it looks amazing on BLNR! Do it!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks... Totally agree... I find it a great mix of things... end result, simply beautiful... Cheers


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

My blue Pelagos today, much like every day since I bought it.

Anyway, that isn't the point of this post. I merely want to say I spotted a North Flag in the wild for the first time today, and jolly nice it looked too!

That is all.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks and once again, *16800


Apologies, so many great watches around

Fantastic 16800, great patina and looks fantastic without the cyclops.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II today, it's shaping up to be a hectic week.


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

gregspitz said:


> Black bay with my new favorite crazy horse leather strap with and without bund pad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Days late to your post, but had to say that shade of brown with that watch - WOW what a great match!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Sri said:


> High flying birds... (Off to Toronto)
> 
> Feeling so chuffed...


Nice!



MickCollins1916 said:


> Beautiful day for baseball in DC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great seats! How much did those cost you? I would have figured you're an Os fan?



Sri said:


> I like this modern reference... Thinking of getting a Jubilee bracelet for my BNLR? What do you reckon Gents? Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 7914002


I've never been a fan of the Jubilee so needless to say I'd vote against it on the BLNR. I saw a pic of a BLNR with brushed PCLs & a de-cycloped crystal on TRF the other day. It looked very sharp!


----------



## gregspitz (Jul 10, 2012)

the.hatter said:


> Days late to your post, but had to say that shade of brown with that watch - WOW what a great match!


Thanks so much. I agree one of my favorites now.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

IGotId said:


> Great seats! How much did those cost you? I would have figured you're an Os fan?


They were great seats...and they should be, as they're the team owner's! We were there as guests of a good friend who works for him. That picture was taken as Bryce Harper strode to the plate to hit a game-tying pinch-hit homer in the 9th.

The one below is from the Nats' website, after Heisey hit a walkoff homer in the 16th inning, and we're in the background. Wild game!









For the record, I'm a Red Sox fan, but was also a longtime season ticket holder for the Nats from when I lived in DC.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> and we're in the background


Nice watch! :-d |>

(or is that a 'yes, these are really my seats' wristband?)


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Timester said:


> Nice watch! :-d |>


Yep, my sea-dweller gleams bright in that photo! Ha.

Switched to 14060m for this evening.


----------



## masyv6 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm wearing what I've been wearing a lot lately, the SubC!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Timester said:


> (or is that a 'yes, these are really my seats' wristband?)


Haha, i looked again, and it's definitely the seat wristband glistening - that's on my left, and the SD's on my right. Good call!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Rolex and Tudors get a break today. This if I may ...great day everyone.


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Just the basic


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Switched to 14060m for this evening.


Argh, great piece, your pics got me eyeballin' for one. Might even prefer it above the Tudors on my list...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Becker said:


> Argh, great piece, your pics got me eyeballin' for one. Might even prefer it above the Tudors on my list...


Thanks! I like the sub because it's very versatile - great at the beach, but thin enough to fit nicely under shirt cuffs for work. 

Pepsi today.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Hooker 7 today









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Talk about fun under the sun traf!


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 7931034
> 
> 
> View attachment 7931042
> ...


what rubber strap is that?! Looks so perfect on the ex1 and I think I'm going on a hunt for it as soon as I find out!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 7931034
> 
> 
> View attachment 7931042
> ...


Very nice :-!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## nicked (Oct 21, 2013)

The usual suspect, again.


----------



## murph145 (Oct 12, 2015)

Enjoying my new to me Tudor for now.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

tomatoes said:


> what rubber strap is that?! Looks so perfect on the ex1 and I think I'm going on a hunt for it as soon as I find out!


ap

Thanks!
*Everest Curved End Rubber with Tang Buckle for Rolex Explorer I

http://www..............com*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

JonnyBax said:


> Very nice :-!


THANKS!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

On newly arrived Rubber B strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Talk about fun under the sun traf!


Thank you sir!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to my 'away local' Drake One Fifty in Financial Dist, Downtown Toronto


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up an evening walk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Hooker 7 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with the 16710 for now.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Hooker 7 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So stunning...


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

This is my stretch goal.



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 7931034
> 
> 
> View attachment 7931042
> ...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Off to my 'away local' Drake One Fifty in Financial Dist, Downtown Toronto
> 
> View attachment 7937266
> 
> ...


Such a gentleman! Always on point, Sri 



Brisman said:


>


Thank you thank you, your collection is something of a dream for us all Don 



Sri said:


> So stunning...


Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many thanks Traffy... Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa guys


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Hooker 7 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to sell something and find a 1680, may I blame you?


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another day spent with a chrono watch


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> I think I'm going to sell something and find a 1680, may I blame you?


You may! But only if it's as good as your freccione!!


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Long time no see guys!
But wearing exactly the same as last time


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


In my relatively short time as a watch enthusiast my grail has been (and still is) a SubC ND. However, the Explorer I, and now this beautiful beast, are quickly gaining ground. I guess it's a good thing that limited finances and a wonderful wife who reigns in my impulsive purchases means that I have some time to continue my deep thoughts on the matter. So keep the great pictures coming!

Out of curiosity, how much wrist time does this get from you?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

JonnyBax said:


> In my relatively short time as a watch enthusiast my grail has been (and still is) a SubC ND. However, the Explorer I, and now this beautiful beast, are quickly gaining ground. I guess it's a good thing that limited finances and a new wife who reigns in my impulsive purchases means that I have some time to continue my deep thoughts on the matter. So keep the great pictures coming!
> 
> Out of curiosity, how much wrist time does this get from you?


Thanks...I cannot recommend Hulk highly enough. I wear it with anything, and find the dial really compelling to look at. I've worn it for long stretches (like on a 2-week European jaunt) without missing anything else.

This piece has gotten less wrist time since I picked up SD4K last summer, and that one is still my favorite. But I still rock this one a fair amount in rotation.

I switched to something else before heading to work today...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

AP today


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

The one on the right


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Enjoying the Ranger this morning. A great day to everyone!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I went looking for a nice DJ last night but this sang to me more.



These were only 'semi-ontheradar' having only come across them recently and researched a bit of the history a week or two ago. Impulse buy. I still don't have have me a DJ which was number 1 top priority on this trip.

Thanks Tokyo, now you have all my money! :-d


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Olaaa guys


Great combo there!


----------



## nicked (Oct 21, 2013)

The Sub.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci monsieur Becker ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> I went looking for a nice DJ last night but this sang to me more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Nice , congrats ^^ I wouldn't mind one as well .
Despite of this Breguet are you still after the DJ? 
Tokyo can be dangerous lol


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

The other recently arrived Rubber B with blue accent.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Celebrating my birthday with my lovely wife and my GMT ; )


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Happy birthday... Have a good one...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> I went looking for a nice DJ last night but this sang to me more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Great pickup!!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Haven't posted in a little while, great to see the success of this thread Brisman.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thursday thrills... This bar has some great views


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

The basic


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a great weekend guys.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

...


----------



## mofa (Jul 9, 2015)

Went to work with this one









but will certainly change to that one









for the weekend. )


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice mofa!


----------



## ronin_ph (May 10, 2014)

At my desk. Long week. Ran a lot. Legs are sore.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

Friday wear...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Friday gents









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Haven't posted in a little while, great to see the success of this thread Brisman.


Nice to see you here mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Friday Afternoon Beer, maybe one or two.....maybe three.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## nicked (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice Pepsi Brisman.. it's a real shame it's only made of precious metal now. Poor decision from Rolex.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## ronin_ph (May 10, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 7953770
> 
> 
> View attachment 7953786


Have never seen on rubber before. Very nice


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 7954522


Beautiful, as usual!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

ronin_ph said:


> Have never seen on rubber before. Very nice


Thank you!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

OysterQuartz to close the week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Wearing my brand new (to me) 1970 Datejust 1601, Yellow Gold with Slate Grey dial in minty condition courtesy of a top vintage Rolex seller here during my visit to Hong Kong. Going to look fantastic on my vintage President bracelet when I get back home next week.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great Friday...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Wishing everyone a great weekend!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This one now...


----------



## TurkeyBurger (Mar 4, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Beautiful, as usual!


Thank you very much.

Cheers, 
C


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Sri said:


> Apologies Gents for posting a picture from web... I really like that jubilee combo
> 
> View attachment 7920586


Okay, so I know some of you are not jubilee fans, but I am a huge jubilee fan. Does anyone know the specs of this bracelet? Such as the model and end links? Does it come from Rolex OEM?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I too like the look of it...Sorry. I'm also looking for same info... Hope someone is kind to share here... Many thanks... Cheers


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Sri said:


> I too like the look of it...Sorry. I'm also looking for same info... Hope someone is kind to share here... Many thanks... Cheers


Here's a somewhat informative short thread on it from the googler - https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/inco...4.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/2395154?page=1


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Sri said:


> I too like the look of it...Sorry. I'm also looking for same info... Hope someone is kind to share here... Many thanks... Cheers


More info....don't hold it against me if I'm wrong!

there are 2 super jubilee bracelets, the 63200 is the older one and the newer 63600,both of them are same looking but the 63600 has more screws/links to remove,they did this because women are buying mens watches as of late...you will also need 1.8mm pins,the ones with the oyster are too thick at 2mm


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 7954522


That looks so nice! I'm have a black strap made for my 16710 now, can't wait to see how it works out.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16600 to close the week out, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> That looks so nice! I'm have a black strap made for my 16710 now, can't wait to see how it works out.


Thanks! I'm sure it's going to look great!

Here, on black vintage suede (GLC straps):


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

mick arthur said:


> More info....don't hold it against me if I'm wrong!
> 
> there are 2 super jubilee bracelets, the 63200 is the older one and the newer 63600,both of them are same looking but the 63600 has more screws/links to remove,they did this because women are buying mens watches as of late...you will also need 1.8mm pins,the ones with the oyster are too thick at 2mm


Many thanks Mick... Much appreciated... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back to where I was this morning... BNLR

Tasting some of the best Canadian wines at my 'away local' Drake One Fifty... Have a good one Gents


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Saturday.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Is Leicester going to win it this weekend? 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Is Leicester going to win it this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you imagine the Foxes doing it at Old Trafford! Fairytale stuff!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Now with old wrist shot


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

At home...


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

In the last few hours of the Tokyo trip, I found what I was really looking for, a 16234 Datejust with a blue sunburst stick dial, fluted bezel on a jubilee bracelet. My idea of perfection when it comes to DJ's 



...and that brought a close to an intense week of work, meetings, dinners, much drinking, karaoke, late nights, early starts and some epic watch hunting. I love Tokyo and miss the city and all my friends there dearly. Luckily I am still in a job that takes me back frequently. Next time July. I'd better get saving again!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

stunning! Where did you get it? I was planning on going to Alex Pig when I was in HK last month but for various reasons I didn't get to go. He seems to have a lot of nice vintage DJ's.



sportura said:


> Happy Saturday.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

All now on some choice straps.



You'll be seeing a lot of this trio for a while :-d


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Friday Afternoon Beer, maybe one or two.....maybe three.


That's a Geelong beer, right?


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Rocking the milgauss picking up some new shirts from my tailor. Errands day with the misses catching a cold.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Milgauss Z for bank holiday weekend chilling at home


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos until my SDc lands 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Masterin' the seas today with some sun and rum. 2nd shot is through my lenses to try to capture the blue of the water today. Absolutely gorgeous out! 
.... Thinking the hulk might look good in this environment...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Just realized my date was off. Doh! Here is a proper pic. Cheers!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pelagos until my SDc lands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot, as ever...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

16570 for sunny Saturday in Toronto... (Home sick...)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dedhed said:


> Masterin' the seas today with some sun and rum. 2nd shot is through my lenses to try to capture the blue of the water today. Absolutely gorgeous out!
> .... Thinking the hulk might look good in this environment...


Nice. Where are you ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Great shot, as ever...


Thank you Sri.

Now enjoying a bourbon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> 16570 for sunny Saturday in Toronto... (Home sick...)
> 
> View attachment 7968138
> 
> ...


Stylish as ever. And love the 16570


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pelagos until my SDc lands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moved my Pelagos last year and really missing it. This shot has me reminiscing...


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Loving Rubber B's all week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you Sri.
> 
> Now enjoying a bourbon


Cheers Brice... Enjoy... Today I was at a Rolex AD on Bloor Street (Toronto) and almost pulled the trigger on Blue Pelagos  I like both black and blue Pelagos... Confused... Perhaps it's good to remain so 
I like your Pelagos more on natos...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice. Where are you ?


Thank you- I live in Indian Rocks Beach. South of Clearwater, west coast Florida.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dedhed said:


> Thank you- I live in Indian Rocks Beach. South of Clearwater, west coast Florida.


Nice. Know the area well. Go there pretty much every year. Will be in St Pete two weeks this summer in fact and we'll drive up to CWB several times


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Dedhed said:


> Thank you- I live in Indian Rocks Beach. South of Clearwater, west coast Florida.


And of course another photo of my current libation:


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice. Know the area well. Go there pretty much every year. Will be in St Pete two weeks this summer in fact and we'll drive up to CWB several times


Small world. You'll drive past me ;-)


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Blnr for the weekend!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

In the office on a Saturday isn't so bad when you've got this to look at.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't leave me out of the fun. Good moaning from Jakarta. Have a good Labour Day


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Can't get enough of this combo :-!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great Sunday everyone.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SD4K for a casual and rainy day in Annapolis, rocking my hometown (and now defunct) Buffalo Braves cap.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Great Sunday everyone.


Hehe nice!


----------



## Max Time (Jun 5, 2013)

Boom!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Tudor sub on Art's grey/blue  canvas

Cheers 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Becker said:


> Hehe nice!


Thanks. 

Looks like Affleck too. :think:


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Put the Everest rubber on for the impending hot weather/beach season.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

^^^^^^

Really diggin the rubber, gentlemen.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

BLNR time..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

iam7head said:


> That's a Geelong beer, right?


Started out in Fremantle, there is a brewery in Geelong now too.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*slurp*



Jeep99dad said:


> My Tudor sub on Art's grey/blue  canvas
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Went old school today.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Love the Explorer on rubber.



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 7979426


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Breguet Type XX Aeronavale flyback chrono on a Colareb today.



I spent this bank holiday (labour day in China) wandering about on my bike. Nice day


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Last day in Hong Kong, next photo, Cathay Pacific.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

30-day month over - still not adjusted the Sub yet, but my eco-drive perpetual calendar Citizen is a smart choice during the transition.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex. Great week start gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Switch for the evening.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

Omega today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Breguet Type XX Aeronavale flyback chrono on a Colareb today.
> 
> 
> 
> I spent this bank holiday (labour day in China) wandering about on my bike. Nice day


Wow, what a combo... And that bike!!


----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

Tudor day date (76214) - with a bit of white gold sparkle


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Went industrial this morning.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

94110 on new "admiralty grey" NATO.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Didn't have a great day at work but think I know how to end it... Enjoying my Pinot Grigio and Calamari


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Hong Kong was great but now the flight back to the US begins.

16 hours to JFK.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wearing my sub as I acquire another kind of new toy!


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Wearing my sub as I acquire another kind of new toy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Safe ride buddy  
That's a stunning car !


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Wearing my sub as I acquire another kind of new toy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous car!

Nice watch too


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Gold Sub today.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sub


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

watchapple said:


> View attachment 7994018


Thats a lovely thing! I'm often tempted by these but there is so very little info about them. Please tell us more about it!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

sportura said:


> Hong Kong was great but now the flight back to the US begins.
> 
> 16 hours to JFK.


That crystal is stunning. Just wow! :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

The GMT is back on the bracelet for work after a brief fling with the vintage-look leather band. My Rolex always end up back on the bracelet


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

76100 today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Safe ride buddy
> That's a stunning car !





Brisman said:


> Gorgeous car!
> 
> Nice watch too


Thank you gents! 

Today with the toxicNATOs kangaroo in chocolate:


----------



## palex19 (Oct 19, 2015)

My No-Date of choice, the 14060, on a real sting ray band, perfect combination IMHO.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got my SDc back from RSC. They really are top notch. 
Glad it's back. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got my SDc back from RSC. They really are top notch.
> Glad it's back.
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Looking sharp as ever, Brice!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Good morning.


This dial is incredible how it morphs!! Love this hue of green


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Becker said:


>


Great pic, Becker &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Becker said:


>


Great pic, Becker 


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Enjoying not not sitting at my desk today. Hope everybody has a good Tuesday!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Becker said:


>


So nice and classy


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Where am I at?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 for an unexpectedly chilly day here. I had to get a light jacket back out.


----------



## EDL7 (Apr 18, 2016)

Just got this one...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Back with the North Flag...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got my SDc back from RSC. They really are top notch.
> Glad it's back.
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Stunning....


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

EDL7 said:


> Just got this one...


Really like the dials on the OP 34s.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Some Amazing photos gang. Keep 'em coming.

Here is my first week rocking my new 16610 "D"








Casual








Titan of Industry









Outdoorsy


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

...and the Datejust is also back on the bracelet already. Boring day in front of a computer in the office today so I decided to distract myself frequently with a little bit of sparkle on the wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The SDc again today of course. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The SDc again today of course.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo nice


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

sportura said:


> Hong Kong was great but now the flight back to the US begins.
> 
> 16 hours to JFK.


Bye bye HK 








[ SCMP image ]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got my SDc back from RSC. They really are top notch.
> Glad it's back.
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Fabulous Brice  Looks very nice  and well done RSC


----------



## palex19 (Oct 19, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got my SDc back from RSC. They really are top notch.
> Glad it's back.
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Ah, the Sea Dweller! Best of both worlds!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

.

Starting my day behind schedule, my apologies to all on the road with me this morning.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The SDc again today of course.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


Happy buddy ^^ looks like an ideal fit. !

Enjoy


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

hun23 said:


> View attachment 8003042


Bright watch ^^ the blue grows on me tbh.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Back with the North Flag...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jamnya cakep


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BNLR again... Good day Gents


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Jamnya cakep


Ngga secakep Hulk sama Daytona tapi kan??


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

PM switch... 16570


----------



## TurkeyBurger (Mar 4, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Batman to carry me through hump day..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> Soooo nice





Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fabulous Brice  Looks very nice  and well done RSC





palex19 said:


> Ah, the Sea Dweller! Best of both worlds!





alex79 said:


> Happy buddy ^^ looks like an ideal fit. !
> 
> Enjoy


Thank you everyone. Glad it's back and to have a Rolex back in the rotation. 
Rolex service was great including communication and turnaround. 
Very pleased.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

79170 big block










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

My Hulk is on Incredible Hulk's wrist :joy:


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

My BLNR :+1:?


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

Crown


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Batman to carry me through hump day..


Beautiful shot mate


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

My wolf's watch winder


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

Rolex accessories


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

Smashing


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MuckyMark said:


>


Excellent photo


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

RolexWrist said:


> Beautiful shot mate


Thanks buddy.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Excellent photo


Thanks. Jocke I'm not


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RolexWrist said:


> Smashing


Looks great.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Breakfast with the Submariner


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Ngga secakep Hulk sama Daytona tapi kan??


Oiiii oiiii Sama aja cakepnya masbro  

Sorry guys, a bit of bahasa Indonesia practice for me.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still with the Sub, have a good one


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> RolexWrist said:
> 
> 
> > Smashing
> ...


Thanks buddy


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Still with the Sub, have a good one


Wowsers!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sometimes you've got to go birding.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
I'll go with the SDc one more day. 

HAGD

B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I'll go with the SDc one more day.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Can't take it off...


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

My date just. Love the auto spell correction...


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sticks


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Pelagos on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening. The material is really cool, from a Korean War US army bag. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's super hot and on my list. 
Maybe when my blue Tudor sells


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's super hot and on my list.
> Maybe when my blue Tudor sells


Wait. What! You're selling the blue Tudor sub?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cpl said:


> Wait. What! You're selling the blue Tudor sub?


Yes. It's time


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Nooooooo....


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes. It's time


I never thought I'd see the day!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This rubber NATO from Bonetto Cinturini should've been included by Tudor. So comfortable and looks great.

Shout out to mtb2014 for the great recommendation. I might pick up one of each colour.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

TGIF. But first I'll be spending most of the day and late evening in calls with colleagues in various parts of the world. GMT will be by assistant for the day


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes. It's time


Don't like , keep it if you can ^^
Surely hard to catch down the road Brice...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wearing my play rough watch, gonna ride fast after lunch


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jazzbach said:


>


Hard to take off, isn't it


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Seamaster 300 on Marine Nationale 60' diver strap...


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

qtip.416 said:


> This rubber NATO from Bonetto Cinturini should've been included by Tudor. So comfortable and looks great.
> 
> Shout out to mtb2014 for the great recommendation. I might pick up one of each colour.


What colour is this...black or grey?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> Wowsers!


Thank you Sir


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Open 6, @traf, anybody else?

Friday, Friday


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> This rubber NATO from Bonetto Cinturini should've been included by Tudor. So comfortable and looks great.
> 
> Shout out to mtb2014 for the great recommendation. I might pick up one of each colour.


Did you cut it straight? I used the old coin trick, rounded the cut with an Xacto blade and then sanded the ends, you should try it with the next ones you get


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

celicanegrita said:


> What colour is this...black or grey?


its grey but does come in black too.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great tip! Thank you.

Will do that with the next one for sure.



THG said:


> Did you cut it straight? I used the old coin trick, rounded the cut with an Xacto blade and then sanded the ends, you should try it with the next ones you get


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Great tip! Thank you.
> 
> Will do that with the next one for sure.


No prob, glad to help out a fellow Canuck, here, I found some older pictures of when I got mine and from various angles after I cut it


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

qtip.416 said:


> its grey but does come in black too.


hummmm....the gray strap has more appeal to me than the black one for my BBN? what do you think?


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Remnants from last night. Hope to pick up where I left off in about 9 hours ;-) Have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Hard to take off, isn't it


Absolutely...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

Took this one for vacation...though the sea is &@$)!? Cold to swim in it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Roadster & GMT


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

With wife & kids strollin' nearby


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy Friday!
I'm going with the SDc for a third day. 
Cheers. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THG said:


> Did you cut it straight? I used the old coin trick, rounded the cut with an Xacto blade and then sanded the ends, you should try it with the next ones you get


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

HAGF Gents... 16570 for Friday thrills


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Open 6, @traf, anybody else?
> 
> Friday, Friday


Closed 6 for me! Got that hooked 7 date wheel 












brunemto said:


> Roadster & GMT


What kind of roadster? Great Pepsi



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning and happy Friday!
> I'm going with the SDc for a third day.
> Cheers.
> B
> ...


No surprise there


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Better pic









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

I agree I generally dont like black straps or natos. Black sometimes keeps it clean and stealth though.

I bought the grey and green rubber nato and will likely pick up the black and navy blue in the future. Cheers.



celicanegrita said:


> hummmm....the gray strap has more appeal to me than the black one for my BBN? what do you think?


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks great! Thanks for posting this. Didn't know you were a Canuck. 


THG said:


> No prob, glad to help out a fellow Canuck, here, I found some older pictures of when I got mine and from various angles after I cut it


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Ah...the weekend approaches, a safe one to all.


----------



## jpmcglynn (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm wearing my *ABSOLUTE* *FAVORITE* in my collection today. HAGWE everyone (and happy open 6-day):-!


----------



## kc1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Leather strap from clockworksynergy


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> I'm wearing my *ABSOLUTE* *FAVORITE* in my collection today. HAGWE everyone (and happy open 6-day):-!


Now there's a honest to gosh TOOL watch. Beautiful Jason!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

The family is wrapping up a great week in Sedona. Had a great time. I wore the BLNR mostly except switched to the Panerai while hiking. Beautiful place. Highly recommended.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Swimming lessons for the kids










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally starting the weekend with the Pelagos on canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

61 Exclamation Dial


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Rolex makes stubborn bracelets.
So difficult to remove it off the wrist after putting it on.
It's already on the wrist for 3 weeks straight.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great weekend everyone


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

linesiders said:


> 61 Exclamation Dial


I love that sweet second-hand. :-!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Switched to this...


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Have a great day (and night)!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

traf said:


> What kind of roadster? Great Pepsi


Thank you!
It's a Audi TT Roadster Scubablue b-)


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Been enjoying the ExpII for Saturday. Have a good one folks :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Began with the Pelagos this morning to go to fedex ship the blue sub. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8033970
> 
> 
> Ah...the weekend approaches, a safe one to all.


Magnificent


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dweller and Paulaner


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> ... go to fedex ship the blue sub.
> Cheers. B
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Wow, you really went and did it, didn't you?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Sri said:


> Cheers Brice... Enjoy... Today I was at a Rolex AD on Bloor Street (Toronto) and almost pulled the trigger on Blue Pelagos  I like both black and blue Pelagos... Confused... Perhaps it's good to remain so
> I like your Pelagos more on natos...


I live in south western Ontario , the Windsor AD has always treated me GREAT ! Keep that in mind if your ever in this area ! I would tell them to take good care of you .


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Morning ride









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

trees reflected in the bezel ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Becker said:


> Wow, you really went and did it, didn't you?


Yup. It's gone. Bye bye


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yup. It's gone. Bye bye


Never thought I'd see the day. Whoever got it is one lucky b****** . I want one!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

cpl said:


> Never thought I'd see the day. Whoever got is is one lucky b****** . I want one!


Me too!


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Rotated back onto the GMT II Stick


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Tempusfugitus said:


> Rotated back onto the GMT II Stick


That looks really sharp!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

That was always your favorite watch.


Jeep99dad said:


> Yup. It's gone. Bye bye


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8033970
> 
> 
> Ah...the weekend approaches, a safe one to all.


Wow, that is a cool chronograph. When was that produced? i.e. is a pre-Daytona?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Afternoon switch to wash the new car for the first time









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to a blues bar... HAGW Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Began with the Pelagos this morning to go to fedex ship the blue sub.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe it!!!!!!!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n some booze and games tonight


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Outdoor activity with GMT 1675.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

After all my recent Rolex gluttony I'm starting Sunday with a rarely worn SMP.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Wearing my Hydronaut!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Hottest country in Europe at the moment


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well the Omega only made it to lunchtime. Then I started playing with watches, pens and cameras.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps 
Now









And this earlier for brunch


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Fold the laundry today boys









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sri said:


> I can't believe it!!!!!!!


Something in motion, tends to stay in motion. Something I totally get!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Afternoon switch to wash the new car for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, congrats. That Shakir? Recently sold 2011 convert. Caught up in airbag debacle (although not reason I sold)


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Awesome, congrats. That Shakir? Recently sold 2011 convert. Caught up in airbag debacle (although not reason I sold)


You are correct! Love how it changes colors with the light like the blue in the blnr bezel.

So what replaced them 2011??


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> You are correct! Love how it changes colors with the light like the blue in the blnr bezel.
> 
> So what replaced them 2011??


This had me at hello in 2015










So went


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

walk in the park with the family on mothers day.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> This had me at hello in 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Do you miss the v8??


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea-Dweller back on bracelet with the beer can clasp this morning. Have a great Mother's Day all!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> darby11 said:
> 
> 
> > This had me at hello in 2015
> ...


Twin turbo has MUCH more torque but doesn't SOUND nearly as good


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

Sunday shining, family lunches in the sun.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MichaelB_Can said:


> I live in south western Ontario , the Windsor AD has always treated me GREAT ! Keep that in mind if your ever in this area ! I would tell them to take good care of you .


Oh very kind Michael... Thank you... Cheers


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My regular Tudor.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SeaDweller ceramic for me today to fight a cold and a major headache. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jason71 said:


>


Love this! Is it the LV with NCG and Daytona crystal?



Jeep99dad said:


> SeaDweller ceramic for me today to fight a cold and a major headache.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


New favorite now that the Tudor is gone?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

traf said:


> Love this! Is it the LV with NCG and Daytona crystal?


That's the one :-!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR today again









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> Love this! Is it the LV with NCG and Daytona crystal?
> 
> New favorite now that the Tudor is gone?


It's very nice. Sits a bit too high and tall due to Caseback but case design is nicer and more like the original vs the subc.
I think my favorite watch is my Alpina chrono.


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

D-serial on Bas & Lokes for Mother's Day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Magnificent


Thanks Brice, I'm still getting over the departure of your Tudor. One of my favorites around here.



Aggie88 said:


> Wow, that is a cool chronograph. When was that produced? i.e. is a pre-Daytona?


Thanks Aggie. It's an early 6263, 2.8 mil SN, '69-'70 production. Some were signed DAYTONA back then, some were not, but by that point in time they were all marketed as the Rolex Daytona.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Back from the service center. Missed it


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Expii'n some booze and games tonight


Ahhh...your post pretty much sums up my younger days. Booze, shuffleboard sawdust, cue chalk and a Rolex. Only thing missing is a case of darts.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Mothers Day Breakfast this morning with the two best moms in the world. My mom & wife. Time to get to the climbing gym and burn some calories.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Ahhh...your post pretty much sums up my younger days. Booze, shuffleboard sawdust, cue chalk and a Rolex. Only thing missing is a case of darts.


Darts are on the other wall ;-)


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Took the boat out today. Needed the PO to master the seas.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8052170
> 
> 
> Mothers Day Breakfast this morning morning with the two best moms in the world. My mom & wife. Time to get to the climbing gym and burn some calories.


I want one.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

switch for an evening bbq


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Damn that's sexy.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

JonnyBax said:


> Damn that's sexy.


Thanks. The burgers or the watch?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks. The burgers or the watch?


The wrist?


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> I'm wearing my *ABSOLUTE* *FAVORITE* in my collection today. HAGWE everyone (and happy open 6-day):-!


Stunning SD Jason


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

linesiders said:


> 61 Exclamation Dial


Absolute stunner, love it


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Fold the laundry today boys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belter


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys, open 9 today and the last one from me with this one.

I had a bit of a spree lately, something had to give, off to its new owner tomorrow.

I'm confident we'll see it again


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the work week off with the Rolex Sea Dweller and a meeting with the big boss in town from NYC. 
Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks. The burgers or the watch?


Well I was so mesmerized by the watch that I didn't even notice the burgers. But now I'm hungry and want both.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Started out with this...



Then got bored of it mid afternoon so went with this...


Then looked to see what a Nato would look like on it...


Your normal Rolex or Tudor service will resume tomorrow :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Starting the work week off with the Rolex Sea Dweller and a meeting with the big boss in town from NYC.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


Smashing ensemble there Brice... Particularly how the tie blends with the Dweller... Top man!


----------



## armyswatch (Apr 22, 2016)

I am wearing Tudor 76100.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Blnr yesterday and today!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Snuck outside to to enjoy some of this weather. There is a strong urge to not go back to my desk.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Now been six months since I got the Sub, and I went back to the Grand Canyon last weekend.
The watch looks better with every day

Dec 2015 - 









May 2016 -


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Rebonding with my North Flag









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh, I travel... a sort of licensed troubleshooter


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

fordy964 said:


>


I've never fancied many Breguet designs, but I find that model to be rather striking -- nicely done!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

blowfish89 said:


> Now been six months since I got the Sub, and I went back to the Grand Canyon last weekend.
> The watch looks better with every day
> 
> Dec 2015 -
> ...


It hasn't already been *SIX* *MONTHS* yet.......has it????

I hope you never get rid of that one.......It would be REALLY HARD to replace...........


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm having trouble getting this one off my wrist..........


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going home with the ....

Best watch ever 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going home with the ....
> 
> Best watch ever
> 
> ...












?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The Dark Knight...


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Jbt hulnewa uycpqhd


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... for a few days on my wrist ... this !!!!





... i am very happy ... it is so beautiful and unique !!!!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Normal programming has resumed 





It's true what they say, the Jubilee is super comfortable. Definitely the most comfortable bracelet I've ever worn :-!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Explorer on Everest rubber today


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks so slick... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks so slick... Cheers


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Tuesday slogan: "At least it isn't Monday"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sri said:


> Looks so slick... Cheers


Thank you sir!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.

GMT on GLC leather strap.


----------



## DINKLEBERRRGGG (Apr 29, 2016)

Buchmann69 said:


> Explorer on Everest rubber today


What color rubber is this? Your first pic looks like a dark blue. I was planning on ordering the black Everest rubber strap once it becomes available online again (4x5 links is out currently). Also, wondering whether or not you used the tang buckle or the original clasp?

Either way it looks awesome. I was debating whether or not it would look good on the rubber strap but I think this looks great.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

DINKLEBERRRGGG said:


> What color rubber is this? Your first pic looks like a dark blue. I was planning on ordering the black Everest rubber strap once it becomes available online again (4x5 links is out currently). Also, wondering whether or not you used the tang buckle or the original clasp?
> 
> Either way it looks awesome. I was debating whether or not it would look good on the rubber strap but I think this looks great.


Thanks!

It's the black rubber strap with tang buckle


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Awesome! that dial looks like one could dive into it!



CMTFR said:


> Have a great day.
> 
> GMT on GLC leather strap.
> 
> ...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> It hasn't already been *SIX* *MONTHS* yet.......has it????
> 
> I hope you never get rid of that one.......It would be REALLY HARD to replace...........


Thanks Jason, I have fluttered in the past but I am quite sure this one is not going anywhere.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Awesome! that dial looks like one could dive into it!


Thanks.

Truth be told, this dial is highly photogenic.;-)


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning guys.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grilldiving with the SeaDweller before a late conference call with colleagues in Asia. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Tomorrow a Rolex gents. Day off and my latest addition  Great Tuesday evening and Wednesday fellas










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Brisman 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Thanks Brisman
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one mate


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

T-rex


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

cpl said:


> Thanks Brisman
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a funny feeling I knew where that was going! Beautiful thing and I'm very pleased we get to keep looking at it :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Couldn't be bothered setting the date so went with the Black Bay today :-!



Lego Dinosaurs are on guard.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cpl said:


> Thanks Brisman
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see that one stay in the family so to speak  
I wonder where Brice Tudor ended up


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

That today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

cpl said:


> Thanks Brisman
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Props to you both for keeping it in the family


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

Still stuck on the wrist


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Couldn't be bothered setting the date so went with the Black Bay today :-!
> 
> 
> 
> Lego Dinosaurs are on guard.


Hope it's raptor proof


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Nice one mate





fordy964 said:


> I had a funny feeling I knew where that was going! Beautiful thing and I'm very pleased we get to keep looking at it :-!





alex79 said:


> Glad to see that one stay in the family so to speak
> I wonder where Brice Tudor ended up





traf said:


> Very nice! Props to you both for keeping it in the family


Thank you gents!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Feelin' as good as gold so it's a 1601 day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Ready for another crazy day at the office. 
Sea Dweller for meetings and whatever "fire drills" hit us today 

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Ready for another crazy day at the office.
> Sea Dweller for meetings and whatever "fire drills" hit us today
> 
> ...


Love this piece. I may eventually pick one up if you keep up these crisp photos of it


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

traf said:


> Love this piece. I may eventually pick one up if you keep up these crisp photos of it


Yes, it's beginning to grab my attention now too


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Enjoying some Coke with my coffee this morning


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice GMT's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Half way to the weekend!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Two of my favorite things at the office









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Switch







for T ball

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having the highest admiration for all of the beautiful watches on this thread, there is just nothing that puts a bigger smile on my face than a Tudor Heritage Ranger. Seriously...how good looking is that watch? And yes I'm biased. Great watch Darby, looks great on the camo!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

T-Rex vs I-Rex



Rolex wins.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Winding up in Toronto... It's time to fly back to the land of GMT... So excited!!!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


>


What a great and crisp photo.


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Indoors ~ outdoors


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Winding up in Toronto... It's time to fly back to the land of GMT... So excited!!!
> 
> View attachment 8085834


Safe travels, Sri.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another tough day ahead at the office and the Sea Dweller to keep me company. 
Cheers. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It's a 16610 kind of Thursday.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


I love this look with the end links, Dan. Very nice!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Safe travels, Sri.


Thanks Jon... Cheers


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

With Batman today..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

VC on the wrist. Still representing my boys while they golf 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Swapped the original bezel back in









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

GMT on ColaReb leather.









Have a great day.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono switch for the evening


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's Terra canvas for the evening. 
B









Love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

hun23 said:


> View attachment 8094730
> Chrono switch for the evening


Lovely thing :-! What were you timing? Chronograph has been running for at least 9 hours !


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank GMT it's friday...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

:-!


traf said:


> Swapped the original bezel back in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-!:-!:-!:-! SO SHARP! Everything is right again.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> :-!
> 
> :-!:-!:-!:-! SO SHARP! Everything is right again.


Thank you Ralph, I agree the original looks best... Still have the ghost for when in feeling spooky


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's Terra canvas for the evening.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


I really need to do some research. I know nothing about Alpina, yet whenever I see a photo of one I think,"What a great looking watch". Time to start reading. Oh, great looking watch!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Cosmograph today.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

linesiders said:


> Still stuck on the wrist


Stunner.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

rayraythemack said:


> VC on the wrist. Still representing my boys while they golf
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I ever bought anything other than Rolex or Tudor this would be the one.

Great watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8097186
> 
> 
> Cosmograph today.


Gorgeous, I notice Hondinkee has one for $45K, might have to save a while longer, ......a big while longer.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Today 13th Friday ... beware ...!!!!


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Becker said:


> TGI Becker.
> Your early Explorer posts triggered an interest and when a deal came too good to pass up, well....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mancayve said:


> Becker said:
> 
> 
> > TGI Becker.
> ...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## JohnAcosta (Apr 13, 2016)

Happy 13th everyone.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BRILLIANT GENTS     


Becker said:


> TGIF





AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8097186
> 
> 
> Cosmograph today.





CMTFR said:


> GMT on ColaReb leather.
> 
> View attachment 8095410
> 
> ...





capt-dim said:


> Today 13th Friday ... beware ...!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 8098354





JohnAcosta said:


> Happy 13th everyone.
> 
> View attachment 8099298


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry poor lighting. TGIF :-!!


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

⚡Happy Friday the 13th all⚡


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Unlucky watch for an unlucky day.


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Brisman said:


> If I ever bought anything other than Rolex or Tudor this would be the one.
> 
> Great watch


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Gorgeous, I notice Hondinkee has one for $45K, might have to save a while longer, ......a big while longer.


Whenever I visit my Mom, now in her eighties, I try to remember to wear it. She always smiles and says "Aww, it's nice to see you're still wearing Dads watch, he loved that watch, I remember when he brought it home, I wanted to hit him over the head with it, you know it cost over 200 dollars"! She no longer can remember what she had for breakfast but 46 years later she still remembers that $200 watch.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> ⚡Happy Friday the 13th all⚡
> View attachment 8099594


Ditto!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Mancayve said:


> Becker said:
> 
> 
> > TGI Becker.
> ...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mick arthur said:


> Ditto!


Awesome. Nice one you got there!
One more for the masses...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

PAM for casual Friday the 13th. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Limited Edition Grey Goose and "Milhouse"


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

> Whenever I visit my Mom, now in her eighties, I try to remember to wear it. She always smiles and says "Aww, it's nice to see you're still wearing Dads watch, he loved that watch, I remember when he brought it home, I wanted to hit him over the head with it, you know it cost over 200 dollars"! She no longer can remember what she had for breakfast but 46 years later she still remembers that $200 watch.


Man, get me all emotional while I'm at work why don't ya? That's a really cool story and it hits home for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Ranger on a Gunny strap










Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Awesome. Nice one you got there!
> One more for the masses...
> View attachment 8101394


Uh oh, Brice is going to get sellers remorse here in a minute if you guys keep posting blue subs


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy Friday the 13th all!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpmcglynn (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## jonnymontreal (Feb 15, 2011)

My new (to me) Black Bay Red. 
We're in love.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

traf said:


> Uh oh, Brice is going to get sellers remorse here in a minute if you guys keep posting blue subs


No way! Say it ain't so...
Brice flipped his blue Tudor sub? Thought that was a keeper...Well, that beauty of his is what planted the seed for me. I'll keep the memory of the blue 79090 burning strong


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> No way! Say it ain't so...
> Brice flipped his blue Tudor sub? Thought that was a keeper...Well, that beauty of his is what planted the seed for me. I'll keep the memory of the blue 79090 burning strong
> View attachment 8106474
> 
> ...


Yours is so crisp!! Lovely


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

So I must know, of all the regulars on here, who will be getting the new 116500 ceramic Daytona??

Sri? Bill? Donald? Alex? Ralph? Buchmann69?

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> So I must know, of all the regulars on here, who will be getting the new 116500 ceramic Daytona??
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I'm hoping to...I was the first call to my AD the morning it was unveiled...but I have no illusions of being first on the mythical "list." No doubt they have better customers who are likely to get first crack. But I plan to pick one up whenever the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Not on my list, ofcourse I haven't held one yet. I've promised myself no more watches till I get my dream watch, which if no other watch purchases get in the way, would be in a few years. Couldn't imagine the 116500 cutting into the "Watch Fund". Now the right 1680...1675...5512...1016? I make no promises. In the meantime I will just live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

traf said:


> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


AMAZING!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> AMAZING!


Thank you sir


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Not on my list, ofcourse I haven't held one yet. I've promised myself no more watches till I get my dream watch, which if no other watch purchases get in the way, would be in a few years. Couldn't imagine the 116500 cutting into the "Watch Fund". Now the right 1680...1675...5512...1016? I make no promises. In the meantime I will just live vicariously through you guys.


May I ask what this dream watch is?? I'd like to know what a gentleman with an amazing 6263 dream Daytona dreams about


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

traf said:


> So I must know, of all the regulars on here, who will be getting the new 116500 ceramic Daytona??
> 
> Sri? Bill? Donald? Alex? Ralph? Buchmann69?
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Rick, yes. If I can find one.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> So I must know, of all the regulars on here, who will be getting the new 116500 ceramic Daytona??
> 
> Sri? Bill? Donald? Alex? Ralph? Buchmann69?
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Yes yes I would, need to see it in metal first however 

That's for 2017 buddy.

What color your going for?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Yes yes I would, need to see it in metal first however
> 
> That's for 2017 buddy.
> 
> What color your going for?


White 100%


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> So I must know, of all the regulars on here, who will be getting the new 116500 ceramic Daytona??
> 
> Sri? Bill? Donald? Alex? Ralph? Buchmann69?
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Black


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> May I ask what this dream watch is?? I'd like to know what a gentleman with an amazing 6263 dream Daytona dreams about


This is interesting, having tried this on a half dozen times, read every article ever written, watched every review, I don't think I've ever had the occasion to share what my dream watch is. I feel like I'm coming out. Oddly enough, not a Rolex or Tudor, my favorites, not even Swiss.

1815 Flyback

























My hope is that one day it will be as special to my son, as my dads 6263 has been to me. Now everyone stop posting photos of those blue Tudor Subs, there're getting close to delaying my plans.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

One is staying and one's gotta go 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Whenever I visit my Mom, now in her eighties, I try to remember to wear it. She always smiles and says "Aww, it's nice to see you're still wearing Dads watch, he loved that watch, I remember when he brought it home, I wanted to hit him over the head with it, you know it cost over 200 dollars"! She no longer can remember what she had for breakfast but 46 years later she still remembers that $200 watch.


Great wee story


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> One is staying and one's gotta go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, so similar and yet so different.


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)

Happy Weekend, guys !


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing the ND Sub C for the weekend.

So, after my spending spree, I now have a selling spree.

GMT, to cpl , Blue Tudor 79090 is leaving Monday, never got to wear that one, and my SD 16660 had a few issues so returned and money back.

I have a sniff of something else, those I reached out to, Mums the word please until it's definite.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

switched to...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> No way! Say it ain't so...
> Brice flipped his blue Tudor sub? Thought that was a keeper...Well, that beauty of his is what planted the seed for me. I'll keep the memory of the blue 79090 burning strong
> View attachment 8106474
> 
> ...


Hallelujah !!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cpl said:


> One is staying and one's gotta go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Déjà vu 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

It's been Seiko Saturday. Started out with the MM300 and switched to the MM600 by lunchtime.





I now have the annual Daddy and Daughter Ball to attend so I'm all scrubbed up with my Tux on. I chose to go with the DJ. Seems only right


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Still in bed, but it'll be this one.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Wearing the ND Sub C for the weekend.
> 
> So, after my spending spree, I now have a selling spree.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the new incoming!!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Beautiful Saturday here in Jersey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> This is interesting, having tried this on a half dozen times, read every article ever written, watched every review, I don't think I've ever had the occasion to share what my dream watch is. I feel like I'm coming out. Oddly enough, not a Rolex or Tudor, my favorites, not even Swiss.
> 
> 1815 Flyback
> 
> ...


Love it, Ralph! Cheers to you achieving your dream


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

cpl said:


> One is staying and one's gotta go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, talk about Sophie's choice!


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

94110 yesterday and today. I feel like when I wear a watch for more than one day I appreciate it more on day two. It must be the lure of my other watches not getting love that leads me to change it up every day as opposed to getting sick of a watch I'm wearing. Maybe it's just with certain watches though. Anyway, good Saturday to all.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Planet Ocean 2500D for me... Thrilled to be home in London... HAGW Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> So I must know, of all the regulars on here, who will be getting the new 116500 ceramic Daytona??
> 
> Sri? Bill? Donald? Alex? Ralph? Buchmann69?
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Mate, not on my list... I fancy vintage Daytonas but sadly they aren't in my budget


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Three of my favorite aesthetics on the Ranger.

Drilled lugs
Blacked out rehaut
The outmost mm of the bezel is highly polished to a mirror finish. Just sets off all the brushed surfaces.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Totally agree... She's a subtle killer


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Good afternoon from sunny Santa Monica beach









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Everyone up in arms over at trf - ceramic Daytona hits grey mkt from one of the main resellers

Think uber surge pricing 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8114570
> 
> 
> Three of my favorite aesthetics on the Ranger.
> ...


Blacked out rehaut and straight end links are my fav


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Everyone up in arms over at trf - ceramic Daytona hits grey mkt from one of the main resellers
> 
> Think uber surge pricing
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know, I've gotten a kick out of that thread too...it's a seller's market, and I bet it will sell quickly regardless of price.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up tonight's games


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Wearing the ND Sub C for the weekend.
> 
> So, after my spending spree, I now have a selling spree.
> 
> ...


Wow... Quite keen mate... Hint please


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

The rubber's on for Summer.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

A mountain of nachos (and cocktails off-screen) delivered in under ten minutes. A nice treat after a busy week.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller ceramic on a rubberB strap. Grilling out and enjoying a cerveza. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

I own only 2 watches (of 20+) that aren't out of production or vintage and tough to find, but I was a lemming off a cliff with this one. Tudor Pelagos is so clean and classic (not to mention I really wanted a titanium piece) I had to get one. Love it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Good morning.


How many days on your wrist already Hehe

Followed









Am so lucky mine runs spot on with +2 second over 3 weeks or more 

Great Sunday gents


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Finally got one with the dial I like.now to start saving for the stainless steel bracelet


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

alex79 said:


> How many days on your wrist already Hehe
> 
> Followed
> 
> ...


Four weeks now. 
Really love this one


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful sunny Sunday in London... Off to some quirky bars in Notting Hill for a pub lunch... Good day Gents


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rolex SeaDweller


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Beautiful sunny Sunday in London... Off to some quirky bars in Notting Hill for a pub lunch... Good day Gents


I really like your style there my friend


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've had the Type 20 on a Phoenix Nato all day. Very pleased with how it dresses the piece right down. It may become a staple on this watch over the hot and humid summer months. I think it looks very Speedy-esque.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Stayin' indoors today


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Gone riding









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omelette, coffee and Sea Dweller on rubberB this morning 
Cheers
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Sri said:


> Beautiful sunny Sunday in London... Off to some quirky bars in Notting Hill for a pub lunch... Good day Gents


Brilliant!!!!!!! The dial is magnificent!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Beginning to think maybe I could be a one watch guy. 
A beautiful morning in the Old Pueblo.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

16750 pepsi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Expii'n up tonight's games


Oh man, I won a lot of drinks in my youth while explaining 501 & Cricket to unsuspecting victims.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Stayin' indoors today


Thanks... Your style's always cool too mate... Elegant 16570


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

mick arthur said:


> Brilliant!!!!!!! The dial is magnificent!


Thank you Sir... This is perhaps the only jewel in my paper crown... I have always admired all those vintage Tudor Submariners, Monte-Carlos and all things Snow Flakes.... Cheers


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

cpl said:


> 16750 pepsi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! 
My Pepsi says hi 








Open 6 morning.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

After spending some quality time with Seiko Turtle, Black Bay is back on the wrist


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


>


That patina


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today to end an exhausting but very fun weekend.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

What strap is that!?


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

This one. Didn't link first time.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Still won't. Yours, Palace. What strap?


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Nike


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Cool!
> My Pepsi says hi
> 
> 
> ...


Yours looks mint!

Forgot open 6 day


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Too many watches with Oyster bracelets so trying the sub on rubber again.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ulotny said:


>


Nice photo


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

copperjohn said:


> Still won't. Yours, Palace. What strap?


That would be a DrunkArt canvas


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8131434
> 
> 
> View attachment 8131666


That's a good look, if I do say so myself! 
My folded link 9315 oyster bracelet is packed up and ready for its trip to Hong Kong, so I am rocking it on B&S leather today.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue Monday










1503 calibre 1570 circa 1975

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That looks slick Brice... How are you finding it over the bracelet look and feel? Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great week to all. 
Sea Dweller ceramic again still in rubberB.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> That looks slick Brice... How are you finding it over the bracelet look and feel? Cheers


Thanks Sri! 
Have always rubberB straps. Had one on my Pam 176 first. Loved it. Then had tried one on the subC. The rubber material is great imho, it's very soft and comfortable yet not stretchy or cheap feeling. I love the pattern and lines along the length of it vs. the more plain Everest which can be odd looking. Also the option to add a color line makes it better too imho. I chose blue.

It's built with tight tolerances --> this one is a little tricky to get on the SDc vs. the one I had on Pam and subc.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> That's a good look, if I do say so myself!
> My folded link 9315 oyster bracelet is packed up and ready for its trip to Hong Kong, so I am rocking it on B&S leather today.


Thank you sir, and right back atcha!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Vanity shots at the office. Good day to you all. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Good Monday Morning all!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks Sri!
> Have always rubberB straps. Had one on my Pam 176 first. Loved it. Then had tried one on the subC. The rubber material is great imho, it's very soft and comfortable yet not stretchy or cheap feeling. I love the pattern and lines along the length of it vs. the more plain Everest which can be odd looking. Also the option to add a color line makes it better too imho. I chose blue.
> 
> It's built with tight tolerances --> this one is a little tricky to get on the SDc vs. the one I had on Pam and subc.


Thanks Brice... Glad you liked it and enjoying the combo on SD4K... Was considering one for my BNLR


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Thanks Brice... Glad you liked it and enjoying the combo on SD4K... Was considering one for my BNLR


When I ordered mine I also ordered one for a local friend's GMT BLNR with the blue stripe that works for the oem clasp. It's very nice. You should do it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to another great dive watch 
Pelagos on canvas. 









Cheers. B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to another great dive watch
> Pelagos on canvas.
> 
> 
> ...


Wondering if I should get this watch again and sell my Damasko DC66? Don't see the need to have both of them. Everytime I see this it gets me thinking again. The ice hardend steel compared to the titanium I think is what's keeping me from getting the Pelagos again.

Great watch Brice.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Evening switch to the Hulk and some suede loafers for a casual dinner with my beautiful wife.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The Sub was calling...


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

GMT for Telecon tuesday.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to another great dive watch
> Pelagos on canvas.
> 
> 
> ...


Love seeing this watch on your canvas straps. They are perfect for the Pelagos IMO. Do you switch which wrist you wear your watch on often?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Evening switch to the Hulk and some suede loafers for a casual dinner with my beautiful wife.


What an awesome shot of the hulk. Makes me want one 
Nice loafers too. What brand are they?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> What an awesome shot of the hulk. Makes me want one
> Nice loafers too. What brand are they?


Thanks! Alden unlined leisure handsewn in snuff suede, on oiled, flex welt soles. Super comfortable for spring.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonnyBax said:


> Love seeing this watch on your canvas straps. They are perfect for the Pelagos IMO. Do you switch which wrist you wear your watch on often?


Thanks much!!
I do think it's a canvas watch or nato(grey with the cool hardware like toxicnato ) 
I often wear my watch on the right wrist. I often prefer it but these days I often have my Fitbit on the right


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks! Alden unlined leisure handsewn in snuff suede, on oiled, flex welt soles. Super comfortable for spring.


Very cool. Need a pair. Was gonna bronze the AE sales 
But those Alden sons dreamy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

picklepossy said:


> Wondering if I should get this watch again and sell my Damasko DC66? Don't see the need to have both of them. Everytime I see this it gets me thinking again. The ice hardend steel compared to the titanium I think is what's keeping me from getting the Pelagos again.
> 
> Great watch Brice.


Tough one for sure. The Damasko is a cool watch. Always worried about their CS and reliability from what I had read. I had one too. Nice watches. 
I'd buy the Pelagos and keep both for 2/3 weeks and then make a decision


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks much!!
> I do think it's a canvas watch or nato(grey with the cool hardware like toxicnato )
> I often wear my watch on the right wrist. I often prefer it but these days I often have my Fitbit on the right


Yes, agreed. I've seriously considered trading in my Tudor BBB for a Pelagos based strictly on your photos with natos and canvas :-! I'm not sure that I could pull off the added size. The BBB is about the biggest I can handle I think.

I've actually tried wearing my watch on my right wrist as it's noticeably bigger than my left. It never felt quite right though. Maybe I'll give it another shot


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JonnyBax said:


> Yes, agreed. I've seriously considered trading in my Tudor BBB for a Pelagos based strictly on your photos with natos and canvas :-! I'm not sure that I could pull off the added size. The BBB is about the biggest I can handle I think.
> 
> I've actually tried wearing my watch on my right wrist as it's noticeably bigger than my left. It never felt quite right though. Maybe I'll give it another shot


Don't do it. You only have one nice watch (unlike Brice who has many) and the BBB is much more versatile.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonnyBax said:


> Yes, agreed. I've seriously considered trading in my Tudor BBB for a Pelagos based strictly on your photos with natos and canvas :-! I'm not sure that I could pull off the added size. The BBB is about the biggest I can handle I think.
> 
> I've actually tried wearing my watch on my right wrist as it's noticeably bigger than my left. It never felt quite right though. Maybe I'll give it another shot


If you can pull off the BB then you can pull off the Pelagos, no worries there. It's even lighter. If you wear it on strap like me it wears even smaller.

I really like weaker a watch on the right side. Like you it's bigger so it also is better for larger watches and longer straps.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On erika's originals, got my second ones (with new hardware) and in 22mm lug width today...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bouldy said:


> View attachment 8143618


Great pic and combo!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Rolex vintage Mil sub... Oops! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

You had me there for a sec


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> My Rolex vintage Mil sub... Oops!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Is that the Maxi? Looks great!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Is that the Maxi? Looks great!


Yeah the LE Gnomon has for sale recently. Pretty cool.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Bouldy said:


> View attachment 8143618


Great combo


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Rainy Day


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

ND Sub, 
I couldn't get both the watch and the view in focus, thought you might enjoy the view this time.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190, just love it... Cheers Gents


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Evening switch to the Hulk and some suede loafers for a casual dinner with my beautiful wife.


Oh wow, that's a great pic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Sea Dweller. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Decided the watch should take the limelight today.

Have a good one


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Decided the watch should take the limelight today.
> 
> Have a good one


OMG is that a super dome and HEV?? HUGE congrats!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> OMG is that a super dome and HEV?? HUGE congrats!!


I was JUST about to say the same. Looking forward to more shots of that beauty!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> That's a good look, if I do say so myself!
> My folded link 9315 oyster bracelet is packed up and ready for its trip to Hong Kong, so I am rocking it on B&S leather today.


Oh crap...I think I might need a blue Tudor Sub in my life. Great looking watches guys!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

THC for today.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> THC for today.


Or a black dial THC. You guys are screwing up my carefully planed watch saving/buying budget. That THC can hold its own with anything here. What a beautiful watch!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Oh crap...I think I might need a blue Tudor Sub in my life. Great looking watches guys!


Thanks Ralph, and while I cannot recommend them enough, don't do it! Your Grail is in sight! Meanwhile, my Grail has changed 4x since I logged in tonight.


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

First rolex bought to celebrate my graduation.
And waiting for my first interview


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> ND Sub,
> I couldn't get both the watch and the view in focus, thought you might enjoy the view this time.


Are you in Sydney right now? Can you courier a watch up to Brisbane ?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Decided the watch should take the limelight today.
> 
> Have a good one


Wait a minute! 1665? When? How?

Congrats!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Decided the watch should take the limelight today.
> 
> Have a good one


I'm glad you ended-up getting it Donald. That is a true show-stopper IMHO. :-!


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm loving this casual combo at the moment......cant get enough of it.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Faded today









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bouldy said:


> I'm loving this casual combo at the moment......cant get enough of it.
> 
> View attachment 8154698


I find it aesthetically stunning and fun for the summer season too  I bet it's very comfortable as well.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> Faded today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just über hot!! Love that bezel


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Stuck with the Sea Dweller this morning for meetings kicking off at 7am. 
Put the SDc back on its bracelet, so nice. Love that clasp even if I admit older Rolex bracelets are super comfortable.

Have a great day. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Switched to a bit of blue for the evening...


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Very much enjoying this new-to-me 1680 with top hat crystal replaced by a T19 dome. Great look, in my opinion, and a nice companion to my 5513.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's just über hot!! Love that bezel


Thanks Brice! I love both looks, really happy about being able to switch it so easily.

That SDc is looking sharper everyday! Glad your honeymoon is going so well. Never seen you wear a piece consecutively for this long!!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Tempusfugitus said:


> Very much enjoying this new-to-me 1680 with top hat crystal replaced by a T19 dome. Great look, in my opinion, and a nice companion to my 5513.


Gorgeous white sub! Love the domed look. And that patina


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tempusfugitus said:


> Very much enjoying this new-to-me 1680 with top hat crystal replaced by a T19 dome. Great look, in my opinion, and a nice companion to my 5513.


Could you please post the two side by side ?  and may e school me on the differences. Not sure I know them all and always liked those two models aesthetically


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> Thanks Brice! I love both looks, really happy about being able to switch it so easily.
> 
> That SDc is looking sharper everyday! Glad your honeymoon is going so well. Never seen you wear a piece consecutively for this long!!


True. It's seen a lot of wear. May not have been a day where it has not seen wrist time even if an hour or two since it returned from RSC.


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Sea Dweller.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I'm thinking hard about purchasing one for my SDC too!
I've checked the Everest website but there aren't any straps made specifically for the SDC.

Wondering if the same ones which go with the other 40mm ceramic models would also fit the SDC?
And would anyone recommend the rubber B over the Everest rubber?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Decided the watch should take the limelight today.
> 
> Have a good one


Holly molly :-!! 
More pix please, and congrats


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

What's happening to me, last week (Monday) I've talked myself in to wear the speedy pro and since it has been on my wrist with only few hours switch over the weekend... And will likely stay until Friday  OMG

Appreciating the speedy more and more, quite unusual as love tends to fade after the honeymoon period :think twice :









Anyway great week to all


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Back on the steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tomatoes said:


> Looks great! I'm thinking hard about purchasing one for my SDC too!
> I've checked the Everest website but there aren't any straps made specifically for the SDC.
> 
> Wondering if the same ones which go with the other 40mm ceramic models would also fit the SDC?
> And would anyone recommend the rubber B over the Everest rubber?


Everest doesn't list a SDc specific strap. Mine is a rubberB which I prefer anyway


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pub Planet Ocean... In The City at one of my favs, Counting House... Cheers Gents


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Could you please post the two side by side ?  and may e school me on the differences. Not sure I know them all and always liked those two models aesthetically


Both 1978:

5513










1680 minus top hat and cyclops, plus dome plexi










1680 is chronometer, so four lines of text, has date, and normally has a "top-hat" crystal with cyclops. I prefer this look, although the top-hat has its many fans too.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

alex79 said:


> What's happening to me, last week (Monday) I've talked myself in to wear the speedy pro and since it has been on my wrist with only few hours switch over the weekend... And will likely stay until Friday  OMG
> 
> Appreciating the speedy more and more, quite unusual as love tends to fade after the honeymoon period :think twice :
> 
> Anyway great week to all


I get it, strapped mine on this morning as well. Mine still plays second fiddle to my SD4k, but gets a decent bit of wrist time.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Enjoying some beautiful watch shots from you gentlemen today. Happy mid-week to you all.


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Thevenin said:


> View attachment 8159346


Wow great shot!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image search

free photo hosting


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

tenge said:


>


Wow


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

galliano said:


> image search
> 
> free photo hosting


Love your pics.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Started today with this,









finishing with this.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> I get it, strapped mine on this morning as well. Mine still plays second fiddle to my SD4k, but gets a decent bit of wrist time.


Love the combo you got there  


Thevenin said:


> View attachment 8159346


Great pix  


tenge said:


>


Belle photo  glad you found the right one


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Love the combo you got there
> 
> Great pix
> 
> Belle photo  glad you found the right one


Merci beaucoup Alex. Je ne sais pas..
Three of R which I've ever wanted: 16710 Pepsi, 114060 no date and hulk 116710LV..and now to my surprise this one bellow

But I think I found this whitee which is versatile.
Yesterday I tried in AD this one and told myself I will buy it in far future..


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Incoming!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Incoming!


Yay!! Congrats, looks great


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


> Merci beaucoup Alex. Je ne sais pas..
> Three of R which I've ever wanted: 16710 Pepsi, 114060 no date and hulk 116710LV..and now to my surprise this one bellow
> 
> But I think I found this whitee which is versatile.
> Yesterday I tried in AD this one and told myself I will buy it in far future..


The bluesy is hot, good luck chasing it


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Off to meetings again


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> OMG is that a super dome and HEV?? HUGE congrats!!





MickCollins1916 said:


> I was JUST about to say the same. Looking forward to more shots of that beauty!





cpl said:


> Wait a minute! 1665? When? How?
> 
> Congrats!





Jason71 said:


> I'm glad you ended-up getting it Donald. That is a true show-stopper IMHO. :-!





alex79 said:


> Holly molly :-!!
> More pix please, and congrats


Thanks guys, nearly there, just sorting out a few things, deposit is down but not quite mine yet.

Proper pics when it becomes official


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Faded today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it relatively easy to change the inserts yourself?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tempusfugitus said:


> Very much enjoying this new-to-me 1680 with top hat crystal replaced by a T19 dome. Great look, in my opinion, and a nice companion to my 5513.


Looks fantastic, great choice


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tempusfugitus said:


> Both 1978:
> 
> 5513
> 
> ...


Both look fantastic and both have great patina


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

tenge said:


>


Excellent shot


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Incoming!


Great reference, love the Black


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Excellent shot


Thanks 

Another one from weekend


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Tempusfugitus said:


> Both 1978:
> 
> 5513
> 
> ...


Wow especially that 5513 is really really sweet


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Thanks guys, nearly there, just sorting out a few things, deposit is down but not quite mine yet.
> 
> Proper pics when it becomes official


Such a tease! Looking forward to more pics


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Loving these big domes guys :-!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Is it relatively easy to change the inserts yourself?


Very, especially if you have a separate bezel ring to keep the other installed on. Literally pop off, pop on, done!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Incoming!


Always liked the 16570 in both black and white dials... Great choice mate... Looks slick on you... Many congratulations Cheers


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Another little bit of bling for the evening.



It's tough to get noticed in the watch box these days. I don't wear this piece enough. Shame as it's such a pretty piece.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy today









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sea Dweller 116600... Cheers Gents

World on









Dweller on


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch. Back to the Sea Dweller









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Promissed my wife I'd be home before six.
In the driveway!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8174210
> 
> 
> Promissed my wife I'd be home before six.
> In the driveway!


Good man!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks gents. I haven't had much experience with these older Rolex cases but slowly understanding why many prefer its size. Just feels right. &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;



Sri said:


> Always liked the 16570 in both black and white dials... Great choice mate... Looks slick on you... Many congratulations Cheers





Brisman said:


> Great reference, love the Black





alex79 said:


> Yay!! Congrats, looks great


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks gents. I haven't had much experience with these older Rolex cases but slowly understanding why many prefer its size. Just feels right. 



Sri said:


> Always liked the 16570 in both black and white dials... Great choice mate... Looks slick on you... Many congratulations Cheers





Brisman said:


> Great reference, love the Black





alex79 said:


> Yay!! Congrats, looks great


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

After a long time  the love for tt is fading away...


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

No rollie today


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Casual friday.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

One more. Great weekend all.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sans date today.


----------



## mrdata (Apr 21, 2016)

Tudor Heritage Chrono - the black version! Love this watcht!










Regards, Dirk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's been crazy at work past few months... Endless business trips... Stressed.. Have taken some time off now... First stop Warsaw...


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

T-cons on a friday night! Arrrggghhh.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> One more. Great weekend all.


Great image 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> It's been crazy at work past few months... Endless business trips... Stressed.. Have taken some time off now... First stop Warsaw...


Enjoy your time off mate, too much stress is the worst health enemy.

Cheers


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

On my 10th Wedding Anniversary


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Enjoy your time off mate, too much stress is the worst health enemy.
> 
> Cheers


Yes mate... Cheers...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I ended up switching before I left for the office...green money sub for the day!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

Pelagos on DrunkArtStrap charcoal canvas

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

A little 1970 yellow gold bling never hurt anyone.


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Deckard81 (Nov 26, 2015)

Perlon batman










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning enablers..



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

My my wife just ask me, "How much longer are you going to sit there"? "Just pick one and go to work". Oh we're fortunate they put up with us. Have a great weekend guys.


----------



## leslietcw (Jun 24, 2015)

Beauty


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8180370
> 
> 
> My my wife just ask me, "How much longer are you going to sit there"? "Just pick one and go to work". Oh we're fortunate they put up with us. Have a great weekend guys.


Soooo what was yr final decision? 
I hope that BEAUTIFUL Panda dial, correct

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> One more. Great weekend all.


Congrats on the incoming Vince! Another fine addition to your Fab collection!

The size and proportions of these explorers are spot on. Every time I throw mine on the wrist I appreciate how nice and comfortable it wears!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mrdata said:


> Tudor Heritage Chrono - the black version! Love this watcht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I'm loving these heritage chronos more and more.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

This is on my wrist today


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> My my wife just ask me, "How much longer are you going to sit there"? "Just pick one and go to work". Oh we're fortunate they put up with us. Have a great weekend guys.


Very glad you posted this, a delightful collection -- hard to go wrong strapping on any of the above!

Also, are those the 38mm Orion/Metro size? They look much bigger than I would have expected, relative to the 'larger' dive watches you have. As background, I was intending to get a Nomos as my first nice watch, but had worried they might look too small.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8180370
> 
> 
> My my wife just ask me, "How much longer are you going to sit there"? "Just pick one and go to work". Oh we're fortunate they put up with us. Have a great weekend guys.


Excellent collection you have there, and nice watch box! I have a box with a closed lid and a separate travel roll, both of which I use for everyday storage, so it's not as satisfying as being able to view them all at once when picking a watch each day.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Alex. I appreciate that.



alex79 said:


> Great image
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Rob! You know I'm influenced by your collection/taste and was passively looking for a polar 16570 like yours but found a decent deal on a black dial and jumped on it. Not all 40mm watches are created equally and this one is the perfect size honestly. Loving it ! Cheers.



Buchmann69 said:


> Congrats on the incoming Vince! Another fine addition to your Fab collection!
> 
> The size and proportions of these explorers are spot on. Every time I throw mine on the wrist I appreciate how nice and comfortable it wears!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I ended up switching before I left for the office...green money sub for the day!


A dear friend of mr Stark ^^ 
It's a Rolex


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Soooo what was yr final decision?
> I hope that BEAUTIFUL Panda dial, correct
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap











Figured it out. World class problems.



hornsup84 said:


> Very glad you posted this, a delightful collection -- hard to go wrong strapping on any of the above!
> 
> Also, are those the 38mm Orion/Metro size? They look much bigger than I would have expected, relative to the 'larger' dive watches you have. As background, I was intending to get a Nomos as my first nice watch, but had worried they might look too small.


They are both 38mm. They do wear large, the dials are larger than everything else in my collection, maybe not the Ranger. If I did the Orion again, I'd go 35mm, even with my 7 3/8 in wrist, it's the only dress watch I have think it would look better at 35mm.











mick arthur said:


> Excellent collection you have there, and nice watch box! I have a box with a closed lid and a separate travel roll, both of which I use for everyday storage, so it's not as satisfying as being able to view them all at once when picking a watch each day.


Thanks Mick! The box was from my son on my last birthday. Prior to that my watches were scattered across my night stand. I came home from work and he had the whole box set up for me. Nice surprise.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


> 114060 likes, so here's the 114060.


Looks more like 11,460 likes received, not 114,060 -- and only 188 likes given? Somebody's stingy!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8182130
> 
> 
> Figured it out. World class problems.
> ...


PERFECTION @ it's finest.



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> Looks more like 11,460 likes received, not 114,060 -- and only 188 likes given? Somebody's stingy!


Oh, no! I am short. Doh!! Edited.
Happy  day, anyway! And on 188 likes, I used to crash tapatalk to 'like' posts at one point. And even though it was fixed, I just never got comfy with it. Not stingy!

️


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Beautiful sunny Friday and I'm sitting in my office watching the clock...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

I'm really thinking about getting a Nomos. What do you think? Overall do you like it?



AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8174210
> 
> 
> Promissed my wife I'd be home before six.
> In the driveway!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

antitesis said:


> I'm really thinking about getting a Nomos. What do you think? Overall do you like it?


Mind get a lot of wrist time. More versatile than I ever imagined. NOMOS is a serious independent that has a sense of humor. Order their catalog on their website and you'll see what I mean. My son wears a Club, which I take on occasion, he tells his hipsters friends it's made by a bunch of hot chicks in a little German village. You won't see many in the wild, so only you will know how cool it is. When Philippe Defour was asked what he thought was the best watch under $10,000, he picked NOMOS. Serious street creds. Both of mind are keepers, I'm sure one day my son will have three NOMOS.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Saturday morning is for difficult choices.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cheers gents, checking in with the sub LVc







   

Happy weekend all !


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Very pleased with this one, even although three went out the door.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Super beautiful blue 16613









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Very pleased with this one, even although three went out the door.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Very pleased with this one, even although three went out the door.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Wow nice!!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Very pleased with this one, even although three went out the door.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


A good day for you my friend, finally yours  congrats.

Did you wrote 3?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Kids napping, wife out, having a coffee myself and cruising on the forums... 
Another pix just because =)

Gotta love the hulk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Annual "Lads and Dads" event this afternoon which basically means an afternoon of assault course, tug o'war, murder ball, bbq and much beer. Raining heavily so I thought the SD600 would be appropriate...



Naturally the Dads are now decamping to the pub. It might get messy so another quick switch. Playing it safe! :-!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Up early this Saturday morning for a good cause. Susan C. Komen Race for the Cure. Sorry for the picture quality; it was early.

Shout out to my mother-in-law, as of 3 months ago, a breast cancer survivor.

Happy weekend gentlemen!


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

During summer on Rubber B, +27 today...


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Sold.

Now I need to pick the model...



AzHadEnuf said:


> Mind get a lot of wrist time. More versatile than I ever imagined. NOMOS is a serious independent that has a sense of humor. Order their catalog on their website and you'll see what I mean. My son wears a Club, which I take on occasion, he tells his hipsters friends it's made by a bunch of hot chicks in a little German village. You won't see many in the wild, so only you will know how cool it is. When Philippe Defour was asked what he thought was the best watch under $10,000, he picked NOMOS. Serious street creds. Both of mind are keepers, I'm sure one day my son will have three NOMOS.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

charity walk and t ball










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Very pleased with this one, even although three went out the door.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Beautiful, congrats. What moved on?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Incoming!


Congrats, I found this one the most comfortable Rolex I've ever worn. That still didn't help it stick, cause, well um, I have a watch problem.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

... big congrats Brisman & qtip.416   both are beauties  Happy weekend

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

HAGW all.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Going 16610 in the morning (yard work), 1016 at night (dinner w/wife).


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

sportura said:


> Going 16610 in the morning (yard work), 1016 at night (dinner w/wife).


Great pair!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

antitesis said:


> Sold.
> 
> Now I need to pick the model...


Always a pleasure to assist another WUS in parting with their money. Tough to beat an Orion, look at one in good light, you will be suprized how lively the silver dial, blue hands and gold markers interact. Also looks great on a vintage leather strap or Perlon. Good luck, post pics with your final pick!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Good morning from the San Francisco Bay









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy weekend.


----------



## smashie (Aug 25, 2007)

Spending my time with this and the AT 007 at the moment


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Very pleased with this one, even although three went out the door.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


How do you get anything done during the day with that on your wrist. I'd just stare. Really beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Very pleased with this one, even although three went out the door.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Congrats mate! I don't know how you keep finding all these beautiful examples with perfect patina. Drool.


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

My black suit watch:


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Very pleased with this one, even although three went out the door.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Big congrats Donald! Glad it's finally part of your exquisite collection


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Newly acquired Speedmaster Racing


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sub sunday


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just enabling.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Sunday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

In Old Town Warsaw, chilled with a local lager...


----------



## ayuboi86 (Jun 20, 2015)

View attachment L1000720.jpg


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

In Gdansk, Poland this weekend. Blue really comes into its own in bright sunlight.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sunday afternoon relaxing after a productive morning.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rayraythemack said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this watch and pic with the sea in the background


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hung over a bit after last night's party, my neighbor turned 40 and had a great party with belly dancer included 

Went with the Pelagos this morning and put it on a rust orange DrewStraps to add a bit of color to the otherwise monochrome diver.

Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just fantastic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ayuboi86 said:


> View attachment 8201250


Gorgeous


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









IP6s


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> How do you get anything done during the day with that on your wrist. I'd just stare. Really beautiful, congratulations!


I am with you! I'd not stop staring


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> In Old Town Warsaw, chilled with a local lager...


Gorgeous.

You guys are killing it


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this watch and pic with the sea in the background


Thank you, sir. Something about this watch and the Golden Gate behind it made for the perfect moment.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Blue Tudor Sub for Sunday.


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

New arrival about to get on the new Metro line to the beach. Blown away by how much I love this Helson bronze SD!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sri said:


> In Old Town Warsaw, chilled with a local lager...


Wow, Sri, welcome to Poland  
I'm going to Warsaw tommorow - i work there.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love this watch. I love this natural shell cordovan strap from Hodinkee. I love them together with my beat-up Earnest Sewn Fulton jeans for a lazy Sunday. 

What is driving me stark-raving mad, however, is the fact it is still so cold and rainy in Baltimore that such an outfit is appropriate in late May.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Sri said:


> In Old Town Warsaw, chilled with a local lager...


Great shot that impeccably shows why the SD4k is so delightful. Matte dial, fully marked bezel that changes in different lighting and no cyclops to get in the way. Setting aside the technical superiority, to think that some folks just think it's an overpriced, thicker Sub.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Still the new one.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

After 2 years of ownership I thought I might see what this looks like with the steel bracelet. It's had the fabric on since bought. Wow. I love it all over again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Aquanaut evening.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex. Great week start gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> You guys are killing it


Thanks Brice... Your Pelagos combos are just amazing...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Lukebor said:


> Wow, Sri, welcome to Poland
> I'm going to Warsaw tommorow - i work there.


Excellent! How nice... It's such a lovely City... Flying back tonight to London... Have a nice day...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> Great shot that impeccably shows why the SD4k is so delightful. Matte dial, fully marked bezel that changes in different lighting and no cyclops to get in the way. Setting aside the technical superiority, to think that some folks just think it's an overpriced, thicker Sub.


Thanks... As you rightly put it... SD4K is pure delight to wear... I just love it's simplicity and solid weight... A proper diver eh?


----------



## leslietcw (Jun 24, 2015)

Sub sub loving it !!!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Great combo


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

mick arthur said:


> Blue Tudor Sub for Sunday.


And another gem.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Well here's my first ever Rolex.. vintage flavored Explorer II. Just fell in love with patina on tritium dial.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Last pint at Warsaw before I fly back home... Good day Gents, Cheers


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Back to my Aeronaut


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Blue Monday


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

So nice!



fordy964 said:


> Blue Monday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SeaDweller Monday. Have a great week.



















Cheers. B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockmastermike said:


>


That's my old Mnandi 
Great pairing


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Have a good day everyone.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

....deepest sea for today


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Desk diving in my office

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mancayve said:


> MickCollins1916 said:
> 
> 
> > Great combo
> ...


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Kicking off the work week with the SubC 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


> So nice!


Thanks a lot. I'm really pleased with it!


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Vintage Speedking this morning, on custom strap from Andrew (andrewchrysovitsinos) here on the forum:


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's my old Mnandi
> Great pairing


That's cool, Brice...it's a loaner from Nick while he tests out my Inkosi.
Small World


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Stuck in traffic, rain rain rain


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

GUYGOLFER said:


> Back to my Aeronaut


Stunning... Perhaps a rare piece... Never seen one in real life... What year model is it? Share some details please... Cheers


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Sri said:


> Stunning... Perhaps a rare piece... Never seen one in real life... What year model is it? Share some details please... Cheers


It's a model 20200 
I searched for nearly a year to get this dial variant as it was the only one that worked for me.Not that common I think translates to not very popular 1st time round which suits me just fine!
The GMT function is as simple as they come though initially looks over engineered with one crown and three pushers
They are all secured with just 1/8th of a turn 
7 o'clock advances the date 
2 o'clock advances the hour hand without moving the GMT hand and 4 o'clock does the reverse.
The crown does the time as you would expect but not the quickset date
Lume is pretty good as even the Tudor logo shines at night
Next I'm on the lookout for an oe rubber strap and stainless steel bracelet ,not cheap but I'm hoping this watch will become one of my long time keepers 
I bought it locally actually but it was originally sold in Saudi and still has about 7 months left of its warranty,though I'm pretty sure these have been out of production for a few years.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Stunning. Especially on the brown Perlon.



jopex said:


> Well here's my first ever Rolex.. vintage flavored Explorer II. Just fell in love with patina on tritium dial.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up the waiting room at the dentist office.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

That_Turtle said:


> Stunning. Especially on the brown Perlon.


Thank you, I like that combo too. I'm not a big fan of bracelets.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos got the nod this morning, have a great week ahead!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

One more day with the Helson and a puzzle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

jopex said:


> Well here's my first ever Rolex.. vintage flavored Explorer II. Just fell in love with patina on tritium dial.


Big Congrats  Very nice. Enjoy the beauty and welcome to the club


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jopex said:


> Well here's my first ever Rolex.. vintage flavored Explorer II. Just fell in love with patina on tritium dial.


Nice patina, what year is this?

16750 or 16550?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


>





Becker said:


> Wow nice!!!





alex79 said:


> A good day for you my friend, finally yours  congrats.
> 
> Did you wrote 3?





darby11 said:


> Beautiful, congrats. What moved on?





AzHadEnuf said:


> How do you get anything done during the day with that on your wrist. I'd just stare. Really beautiful, congratulations!





damo_t said:


> Congrats mate! I don't know how you keep finding all these beautiful examples with perfect patina. Drool.





traf said:


> Big congrats Donald! Glad it's finally part of your exquisite collection





Jeep99dad said:


> I am with you! I'd not stop staring


Thanks guys loving the new 1665 SD

@alex79, @darby11 these three moved on.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Been on the wrist for a few days now.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Been on the wrist for a few days now.


I'm nuts about that one, Donald! She's a beauty.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

That is one sweet looking vintage, Brisman. I like vintage Rolex but cannot handle bubbly dials, hand corrosion, missing pips, bezel scratches, discolored lume and hunks of metal missing from the case but this one look absolutely perfect; a real winner. You must be very proud of it. Big Congrats!



Brisman said:


> Been on the wrist for a few days now.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

1680 today after the blnr all weekend!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats Josip! Did you have to part with anything to pick up this beauty?



jopex said:


> Well here's my first ever Rolex.. vintage flavored Explorer II. Just fell in love with patina on tritium dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Some serious watches today. Following you guys is like going on stage after Hendrix at Woodstock.

Started today with this,









finishing with this.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I *really* like that Nomos! :-!


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big Congrats  Very nice. Enjoy the beauty and welcome to the club





Brisman said:


> Nice patina, what year is this?
> 
> 16750 or 16550?





qtip.416 said:


> Congrats Josip! Did you have to part with anything to pick up this beauty?


Cheers guys. Watch should be from '88 as far as I know. I did part with pam 113, decided that one is enough for me so I kept 118.

I only wish that hands had a matching patina to the dial but it's lot less noticable looking at it in person. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks like all the Exp II's are out :-!

strap switch


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Been on the wrist for a few days now.


So now that you have had it for a few days.......give us your impressions :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Very pleased with this one, even although three went out the door.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Missed this somehow... A stunner dweller.. Big congrats matey... Look forward to more shots... Cheers


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Finally sunny here.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Tudor Tuesday (who am I kidding; every day is a Tudor day for me ).


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Been on the wrist for a few days now.


That's some conviction to give up those 3 beauties Donald however easy to see why.


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Sea-Dweller at the office. Gotta love this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Sea-Dweller at the office. Gotta love this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking office!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

GUYGOLFER said:


> Nice looking office!


Haha! Was thinking exactly the same


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

New ToxicNato for the Black Bay. Too bright for my everyday life, but definitely something fun when I'm feeling frisky. Rockin' my Detroit Tigers colors today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Sea-Dweller at the office. Gotta love this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow your's looks better to mine  Great shot as ever...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful day in London... Off to some pub dwelling with 79190...


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Back to the D serial (2005)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Taking my better half to dinner for our 18th anniversary and wearing my GdDad's vintage Seamaster chrono.

Cheers. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Somehow your's looks better to mine  Great shot as ever...


Thanks. I feel the same when I see someone else's photo of a same watch I own 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Taking my better half to dinner for our 18th anniversary and wearing my GdDad's vintage Seamaster chrono.
> 
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Many congratulations Brice... Have a good one... That Seamaster is class... Cheers


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Congrats, Brice.  Changed for my 10th year anniversary dinner as well.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Good to see more black dials around here. At one stage it was all polar...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Still wearing this one.. Have a great day!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> So now that you have had it for a few days.......give us your impressions :-!


Just an all round terrific watch.

The height profile with the dome is mesmerizing, and love the patina on this one. It wears so well, perfect at 40mm.

Easily an everyday watch.

Cheers


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

^^^The more pics I see of it.....the more I think you got a REALLY nice example of one also.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Just an all round terrific watch.
> 
> The height profile with the dome is mesmerizing, and love the patina on this one. It wears so well, perfect at 40mm.
> 
> ...


I agree. After wearing one for a few hours, I was hypnotized and terrific does describe it well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Love it!! Next year hopefully for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on Terra canvas 









Jeep day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

On a Camo NATO today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love it!! Next year hopefully for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah





Jeep99dad said:


> Pelagos on Terra canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely snag a Daytona...it's worth parting with other pieces for, if necessary. I will be kissing several goodbye if I get the call for the DaytonaC and can rock a second!

Jeep day here also. I'm not much of a car guy, but I like this one so much, that I got rid of my Lexus and just drive the Jeep every day.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Rolex and Tudor taking a short break. This hasn't been off my wrist since it arrived a week or two ago.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Recently enchanted by this again!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Going to the beach house in Maine for the holiday weekend, have to get my 1016 some wrist-time before I switch to the Sub and say goodbye for a week.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Big Block on a sand NATO.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love it!! Next year hopefully for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Are you thinking the new model (116500LN)?
http://www.rolex.com/watches/cosmograph-daytona/m116500ln-0001.html


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

fordy964 said:


> On a Camo NATO today.


Great pic...this model has been on my mind more and more of late. Love it!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mick arthur said:


> Are you thinking the new model (116500LN)?
> http://www.rolex.com/watches/cosmograph-daytona/m116500ln-0001.html


I don't think so, as attractive as it may look in pics, I am not convinced a dark ceramic bezel suits that style of watch. I may prefer the original bezel. Seems like clashing styles to me on pics. 
But seeing it in real life will be the determining factor. 
Plus they'll be overpriced for some time. I can just snag a Daytona and upgrade to a DaytonaC a couple of years later if I feel it's worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rolex Yatchmaster:


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Coupla extra snaps, since this sub is looking nice in today's beautiful sun...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

beeman101 said:


> Rolex Yatchmaster:
> 
> View attachment 8235642


Love this watch!!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

Oldie but a goldie~
Tudor Date-Day 76214 - fluted white gold bezel, blue dial 

Changes colour in different light - lovely lovely


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Exp 1 again


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Tried out my friend's vintage Oyster Quartz yesterday.

Great watch.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Keeping it clean and simple... De Ville'ed


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Just an all round terrific watch.
> 
> The height profile with the dome is mesmerizing, and love the patina on this one. It wears so well, perfect at 40mm.
> 
> ...


Killer piece. 'Wow' doesn't even begin to describe it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

beeman101 said:


> Rolex Yatchmaster:
> 
> View attachment 8235642


How's that "bracelet?" Or is it more of a strap?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

One more









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Black Bay Red today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Keeping it clean and simple... De Ville'ed


Super class my friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My folex










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

A few straps arrived..


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

mick arthur said:


> Big Block on a sand NATO.


That really works well!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Wednesday evening and Thursday gents


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Watching my son at a sports competition in Bangkok. The Springdrive Tuna will be ideal in this heat and humidity. Early start so grabbed a lume shot.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Watching my son at a sports competition in Bangkok. The Springdrive Tuna will be ideal in this heat and humidity. Early start so grabbed a lume shot.


Luckily am wearing sunglasses to look at those pix


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

BBN on a new strap made out of vintage NOS parachute material.

I like it.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super class my friend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Kind words... Thanks Brice


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR now









IP6s


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Afternoon strap swap!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I thought I'd share a new arrival 
A vintage Red Dot zodiac diver using the same case the Heuer. Its original Jubilee bracelet is super comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I thought I'd share a new arrival
> A vintage Red Dot zodiac diver using the same case the Heuer. Its original Jubilee bracelet is super comfortable.
> 
> 
> ...


never seen that before. Very nice piece :-! Whats the significance of the red dot?


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

New arrival from one of my favorite micro brands. Halios Tropik on canvas. Almost Friday!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheers everybody









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

16753 calibre 3075








Do I feel lucky today?!?!


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

9080/0


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thursday is the new Friday... Cheers Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I thought I'd share a new arrival
> A vintage Red Dot zodiac diver using the same case the Heuer. Its original Jubilee bracelet is super comfortable.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful piece... Never seen it. Tell us more about it Brice... Movement and the intriguing red dot grandeur  Cheers


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Almost Friday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you guys. 
The different color dot were introduced in the 80's iirc and indicted what level that watch was within the brand. Red being the works horse price level in the sports model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Bronze in the Santa Barbara sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> BBN on a new strap made out of vintage NOS parachute material.
> 
> Whoa! That NATO is stunning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masyv6 (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks very much!



rayraythemack said:


> qtip.416 said:
> 
> 
> > BBN on a new strap made out of vintage NOS parachute material.
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea-Dweller C tonight. 
Time to go home 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Adam91 (Jan 10, 2015)

The watch that has rendered most of my other watches as obsolete.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Master GMT II today, looking forward to the long weekend. My first son graduates high school this weekend as well so expect some wrist shots of his gift from me.


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

BLNR! 😍


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Master GMT II today, looking forward to the long weekend. My first son graduates high school this weekend as well so expect some wrist shots of his gift from me.


Woohoo any hints??

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Woohoo any hints??
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


While the wife and I both thought a vintage date just would be perfect, he had his heart set on a white dial dress chrono. I know, I know he's seventeen, what can I say? He is also pretty practical, we got him what his brother said he was mad about so I'll post as soon as the cats out of the bag.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One more for the road 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sub


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Pleased with this new combo.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love it!! Next year hopefully for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Me too, but I'm thinking Black Dial Zenith.

I'm thinking it's the most affordable vintage Daytona.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Mmmm, still kicking around on my radar, but I've had other thoughts. 
Might shoot the question in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Cheers everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That insert is a killer.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

peatnick said:


> 16753 calibre 3075
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez, this is up there too.

Great looking watch

I think my want list is massive.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Master GMT II today, looking forward to the long weekend. My first son graduates high school this weekend as well so expect some wrist shots of his gift from me.


Fantastic, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Decided on a change today, but when it came to the crunch, just not quite ready.
Stuck with the SD.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Decided on a change today, but when it came to the crunch, just not quite ready.
> Stuck with the SD.


Don't change a winner laddie!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> Don't change a winner laddie!


Aye


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

biokeys87 said:


> BLNR! 


Awesome pic! Such a cool watch b-)


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> That insert is a killer.


Thanks Donald!

If I had your SD it would be stuck to my wrist for an extended period of time as well 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Pelagos 25500T on its bracelet this morning. I will probably switch back to a strap like usual, but sometimes you have to give the bracelet some love. It's on my right arm to give the free adjustment clasp some love as well. Happy Friday!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Enjoying the 5513 for a while, while the 1680 is away getting regulated, made two years after the first Apple computer.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Friday rollin!

Last day of work before a mini-vacation with my better half. Have a good one everybody!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR now









IP6s


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Bluesy today!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay and all things vintage today... HAGF Gents


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Work from home!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Just arrived today. This looks great on any strap. For the money you just can't go wrong.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> Blackbay and all things vintage today... HAGF Gents


Looking sharp as usual Sri!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Definitely snag a Daytona...it's worth parting with other pieces for, if necessary. I will be kissing several goodbye if I get the call for the DaytonaC and can rock a second!
> 
> Jeep day here also. I'm not much of a car guy, but I like this one so much, that I got rid of my Lexus and just drive the Jeep every day.


Another Jeep day from the nation capital..its top off kinda day..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Tempusfugitus said:


> Enjoying the 5513 for a while, while the 1680 is away getting regulated, made two years after the first Apple computer.


Now that's a great back up watch!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Had forgotten how much I like the Ranger on a bund. A safe weekend to everyone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Jeez, this is up there too.
> 
> Great looking watch
> 
> I think my want list is massive.


And here lies my problem. I spend way too much time mentally reducing my "Want List". And every time I get it down to the one more watch, the one last watch, the I'll never need or want another watch...I open this tread...and I'm screwed. Great watches and photos guys, enjoy the weekend!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sri said:


> Blackbay and all things vintage today... HAGF Gents


Who's strap is that Siri? That is sharp!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Newly arrived GasGasBones bespoke strap for the E-II!!!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tempusfugitus said:


> Enjoying the 5513 for a while, while the 1680 is away getting regulated, made two years after the first Apple computer.


Fantastic patina, lovely watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

JonnyBax said:


> View attachment 8257177
> 
> 
> Friday rollin!
> ...


Looks good on the NATO.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Back to the blue and red










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Went with this today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Guys, who's gonna sneak the 116500 in here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

Black Bay Red on leather.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

darby11 said:


> Guys, who's gonna sneak the 116500 in here.


I'm waiting until the ridicule dies down because of the DSW price.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore this, this evening.....










.......for this event. Unfortunately I will not be delivering on the promised wrist shot with my son this evening. The wife informed me I have to wait until next weekend at his grad/bday party to present it. I will post a shot then, sorry for the delay


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Guys, who's gonna sneak the 116500 in here.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Supposedly first on my ADs list. Can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back on glidelock RubberB


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Beater today. My wife thinks it's a Rolex, so I guess it's OK to post  oh, and my son says it's Darth Vader's watch.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Back to the blue and red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great my friend


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Went with this today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Looking sharp as usual Sri!


Thanks very much... HAGW


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Finally a change after a couple of weeks.

On with the Explorer II, thought I'd put it on the old Riveted bracelet.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Who's strap is that Siri? That is sharp!


Thanks... It's a simple 10 quid perlon band from eBay... Best bit is you can use the Tudor OEM Blackbay buckle on it


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









IP6s


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Same As Yesterday!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> Supposedly first on my ADs list. Can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may wind up with 5 of these things I'm calling around so much.
I'll roll with this one

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I started out the day with this combo. Yet another Phoenix Nato. I have to say the Explorer II has been a great travel watch with a little pack full of Nato's to keep things interesting.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190 on new ColaReb Venezia... HAGW Gents


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sri said:


> 79190 on new ColaReb Venezia... HAGW Gents


Looks really cool on that strap Sri. I love a Colareb me. :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Cheeky little pick up from Bangkok Airport on the way home.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> Looks really cool on that strap Sri. I love a Colareb me. :-!


Do love it... Thanks


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Back on the strap. Timing a dive, or a meal?


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> I started out the day with this combo. Yet another Phoenix Nato. I have to say the Explorer II has been a great travel watch with a little pack full of Nato's to keep things interesting.


Nice strap!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Headed out of town and only taking the Sea-Dweller
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Loving this combo... One more... Stunning day in London... Cheers Gents


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

rayraythemack said:


> Supposedly first on my ADs list. Can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat, allegedly...but it's a small AD, so I don't think they'll get them in the first wave.

Til then, i'll content myself with wearing my favorite.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

didn't get a chance to swap out to Rollie before soccer game..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

It'll be the BBN for Saturday and SubC for Sunday.


----------



## suparobg (Nov 2, 2009)

this one


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Exploring the 405









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> It'll be the BBN for Saturday and SubC for Sunday.


Fantastic pic, and trio

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Tudor Pelagos. Will wear the T-bird tomorrow for a while. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

At home...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Late afternoon switch after a beautiful day by the water in Annapolis...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I know, I know, it's lacking a ceramic bezel, PCL's, crown guards, has a tinny rivet bracelet and has to be wound everyday...Still works for me. Enjoy the weekend all!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

dinner time..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Late afternoon switch after a beautiful day by the water in Annapolis...


Very nice shot sir!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

As it turns out I couldn't wait until next weekend, so I presented my graduation gift to my son this evening. You can't really see the blue hands in the low light but they are there.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> As it turns out I couldn't wait until next weekend, so I presented my graduation gift to my son this evening. You can't really see the blue hands in the low light but they are there.


Big congratulations to your son. That is quite the striking graduation gift. It's beautiful! I hope he wears it in good health.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Very nice shot sir!





Spunwell said:


> As it turns out I couldn't wait until next weekend, so I presented my graduation gift to my son this evening. You can't really see the blue hands in the low light but they are there.


Thanks! Likewise, I dig the shot of the grad present with your SD. You picked a beauty, and congrats to your son.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Toxic BlackBay


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> As it turns out I couldn't wait until next weekend, so I presented my graduation gift to my son this evening. You can't really see the blue hands in the low light but they are there.


Very classy, hope your son loves it  


AzHadEnuf said:


> I know, I know, it's lacking a ceramic bezel, PCL's, crown guards, has a tinny rivet bracelet and has to be wound everyday...Still works for me. Enjoy the weekend all!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh well , I guess I'd pick yours over a ceramic Daytona any day ( if I was lucky enough to get to choose  )

Stunning watch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents  









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> As it turns out I couldn't wait until next weekend, so I presented my graduation gift to my son this evening. You can't really see the blue hands in the low light but they are there.


In the end it was a great choice, congratulations on your son's graduation. :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday gents, back on the SS bracelet, best fit on that one


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Obviously going with the new arrival today and I'm straight into strap swaps (the stock bracelet is obviously the usual Seiko squeak and rattle-fest). A sudden thought came to me that the THC fabric strap might fit and not only is it a perfect fit, it's a perfect match. Hurrah! b-)





I think the strap is worth more than the watch, lol... And bonus points too for sneaking in another Seiko shot via a Tudor strap :-!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Open 9 and happy Sunday all.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Open 9 and happy Sunday all.


Crap, I'm starting to think I need a GMT!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Packing my my gear for tomorrow's sport climbing. 9,000ft, in the Santa Catalina Mountains. Taking the Ranger. HAGW!!!


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)

Took the pic last night, but struggling to choose again this morning....


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

My new favourite weekend combo. Black Bay on MN strap.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Bouldy said:


> Took the pic last night, but struggling to choose again this morning....
> 
> View attachment 8264513


Great strap choices all round!


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Spunwell;29789433
[IMG said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160529/b8c505e8a34cbe56a48b6d53b576167d.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> As it turns out I couldn't wait until next weekend, so I presented my graduation gift to my son this evening. You can't really see the blue hands in the low light but they are there.


Beautiful, good memories in the future.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR as yesterday









IP6s


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Headed to a pool and bbq. A job for:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Tudor Black Bay ...!!!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

So far our first Airbnb experience has been solid. We were greeted with three vintage Playboys from the late 60's on the coffee table. My wife quite enjoyed the comics and jokes :-!

And of course I enjoyed the articles ;-)


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks very much.



darby11 said:


> Fantastic pic, and trio
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

An unbelievable piece to own for the money.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Bouldy said:


> Took the pic last night, but struggling to choose again this morning....
> 
> View attachment 8264513


Nice pairing there!


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Sunny afternoon in the garden. Dog looking on. 1680 T19 back from being fixed


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Open 9 and happy Sunday all.


Salivating...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii earlier. Switched out to PO for pool day. May go back exploring later.


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Datejust II on a hot day, waiting to get into my favourite breakfast spot. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

More pics from my Alaska trip soon, quite reduced my forum posting now a days.


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Beautiful day poolside with the VC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

BLNR out on the town for a local food festival here in town!


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

North Flag today. I hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Switched out the PO to expii up some games tonight


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Switched out the PO to expii up some games tonight


No way you made that shot, looked a little steep. Anyway hope you won the match


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

My watch for the day,


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy Monday


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

After wearing that mahoosive Seiko most of the weekend, I decided on this DJ today as an antidote. It took a few hours to get used to it's diminutive size again! Gorgeous isn't it?


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Dressed to salute old glory and honor her defenders today









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

have a nice week ahead


----------



## JohnAcosta (Apr 13, 2016)

Felt like putting on the NATO today. Have a good 30th everyone.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back on SD4K...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









IP6s


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy Memorial Day everybody 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## masyv6 (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Encroaching on Sri's territory while in Toronto. Hope he doesn't mind ;-)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II happy Memorial Day!!


----------



## Danny4 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## ArchitectBrah (May 11, 2016)

1962 Air King 5500


----------



## earthquake_glue (Jan 20, 2014)

A Sub whilst riding Campy. Chapeau, sir!



traf said:


> Happy Memorial Day everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenGrottoSharks (Dec 15, 2012)

Great photo of a great watch.


Becker said:


>


----------



## earthquake_glue (Jan 20, 2014)

Is that a zulu diver rubber nato? How is it??



qtip.416 said:


> It'll be the BBN for Saturday and SubC for Sunday.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Encroaching on Sri's territory while in Toronto. Hope he doesn't mind ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8278898


Hey Jon, glad you are in Toronto. How are you guys finding it? Drake 150 what I call is my "away local"  ... Don't miss the Bosk Bar at Shangri-la Hotel. It's a 5 minute walk from Drake 150... Have a good one my friend... Cheers

Will post a sunset shot of the Square Mile, London from my balcony... Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

derekfulmer said:


> A Sub whilst riding Campy. Chapeau, sir!


Thank you good sir! There is campy, and there's the rest 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

Tudor BB


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Matte 16800 x Oxblood Horween strap


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Memorial Day Weekend "Sunday" night with the Gs: Game of Thrones, Golden State-OKC, Goose Island IPA and my G-shock










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sticking with my SDC


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Another angle.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Sticking with my SDC





PrimareSPA21 said:


> Another angle.


Epic shots! You guys are killing me with these photos of the sd4k!!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

traf said:


> Epic shots! You guys are killing me with these photos of the sd4k!!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thank you mate, it's my favorite watch if all.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hot weather combo for me. Happy Memorial Day to our friends down south.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Fantastic. Hope you post more regularly here! Are you on Instagram?



PrimareSPA21 said:


> Sticking with my SDC


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes its its the Zulu rubber NATO. Best fitting NATO hands down. Extremely comfortable and great quality. Can't go wrong with this one. I've ordered two more because they've finally made them in 20mm. Recommended.



derekfulmer said:


> Is that a zulu diver rubber nato? How is it??


----------



## earthquake_glue (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks! I just ordered some ToxicNATO's but the ZuluDiver's have been really appealing as well. I'll grab one of these.



qtip.416 said:


> Yes its its the Zulu rubber NATO. Best fitting NATO hands down. Extremely comfortable and great quality. Can't go wrong with this one. I've ordered two more because they've finally made them in 20mm. Recommended.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Hot weather combo for me. Happy Memorial Day to our friends down south.


Hello qtip, I am on Instagram my user name is @primarology. I used to post here a lot, I'm a friend of Brisman's. Thank you for your feedback. 


qtip.416 said:


> Fantastic. Hope you post more regularly here! Are you on Instagram?


Instagram @primarology


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Epic shots! You guys are killing me with these photos of the sd4k!!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


+1

Also I tend to salivate when looking at your sub with faded bezel


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> Yes its its the Zulu rubber NATO. Best fitting NATO hands down. Extremely comfortable and great quality. Can't go wrong with this one. I've ordered two more because they've finally made them in 20mm. Recommended.


My Canadian friend, what site did you order from? I've seen a couple but it's from over sea's. Thanks for you help.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

GoldenGrottoSharks said:


> Great photo of a great watch.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I was out of town the last few days and only had the SDc with me. It hasn't come off the wrist one second since late Friday night. 
Cheers. B

This was at the World of Coca Cola









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

After a Blue Monday, carrying on the theme to Tuesday.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel (Oct 25, 2015)

Not today photo but wearing her today


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Stuck on my wrist, can't get if off.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Explorer.


----------



## JaredSteadman (Oct 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

Ref no 74033


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

rayraythemack said:


> Beautiful day poolside with the VC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> After wearing that mahoosive Seiko most of the weekend, I decided on this DJ today as an antidote. It took a few hours to get used to it's diminutive size again! Gorgeous isn't it?


Yes, gorgeous indeed, love the dial.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

peatnick said:


> Dressed to salute old glory and honor her defenders today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Sticking with my SDC


Mate

Stunning pic. as always.

Hope your well.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

LorenzoG said:


> Ref no 74033


Love the dial


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

What do you think, yes or no to the leather?


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


> What do you think, yes or no to the leather?


yes definitely :-!

I've had my ExpII on something similar and they work really well. Worth a try for a few days anyway.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Mate
> 
> Stunning pic. as always.
> 
> Hope your well.


I'm doing ok, chucked a sicky today, man flu. How are you going?

Instagram @primarology


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> What do you think, yes or no to the leather?


Sorry it's a no from me.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> What do you think, yes or no to the leather?


No for me on that shade of brown... perhaps a slightly lighter shade/tanned could blend with it's magical patina'ed dial... It's such a beautiful McQueen...


----------



## I7avid (Apr 21, 2016)

My first "luxurious" watch.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Not a Rolex today, but it's my new acquisition and I like it here. So, if you don't mind:

















Have a great day.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Inspired by a Youtube vid on Fliegers this evening I decided in a similar vein, a switch was in order to my Type XX Aeronavale. I come here to post a quick pic and it turns out I'm not alone :-! Breguet taking over the forum b-)


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Inspired by a Youtube vid on Fliegers this evening I decided in a similar vein, a switch was in order to my Type XX Aeronavale. I come here to post a quick pic and it turns out I'm not alone :-! Breguet taking over the forum b-)


What a pleasant coincidence! :-!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Seamaster De Ville for me... I guess the Speedy got it's hands from these early Seamasters..... Good day Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Not a Rolex today, but it's my new acquisition and I like it here. So, if you don't mind:
> 
> View attachment 8284242
> 
> ...


Those Breguets are killing me mate...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Explorer 1; shows me what love is


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Your pics make me want one more and more!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> What do you think, yes or no to the leather?


Sorry no to the leather for me mate, but I am an all steel bracelet fanboy


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Becker said:


> Your pics make me want one more and more!


Thanks! I wear this sub (my first, and for a long time, my only) infrequently, but it photographs rather well.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey Sri! (somehow I screwed up the quote on this post)

First of all, great picture, and what a view from your balcony! 

We are having a good time here. Lots to see and even more to eat and drink 







 We will definitely check out Bosk Bar. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Brisman said:


> So nice




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Brisman said:


> What do you think, yes or no to the leather?


Here is the perfect shade for you. I own this strap and it is absolutely incredible. Bulang&Son's. I own 3 of there straps and all top notch.


----------



## davitd (Jan 6, 2013)

My most reliable and accurate watch, explorer 114270


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

today my Tudor ... at sea ...!!!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Another day with BBR...









IP6s


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Still on the North Flag, but here's a different perspective.


----------



## Olotz (May 29, 2016)

Hi All, thought I'd use this as my first post ever on here. Not only because I'm wearing this today.....









.......but because its my favorite for many reasons. And, it deserves the honor.

Ian


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Olotz said:


> Hi All, thought I'd use this as my first post ever on here. Not only because I'm wearing this today.....
> 
> View attachment 8287418
> 
> ...


Great first!


----------



## Olotz (May 29, 2016)

Sorry, too many pictures and a Zenith accidentally sneaked in.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Olotz said:


> Sorry, too many pictures and a Zenith accidentally sneaked in.


No worries on that, looks great! What strap is that on? Reminds me of the Aquanaut's rubber.


----------



## Olotz (May 29, 2016)

hornsup84 said:


> No worries on that, looks great! What strap is that on? Reminds me of the Aquanaut's rubber.


It's the standard Zenith Rubber for the Stratos Felix Baumgartner.


----------



## Olotz (May 29, 2016)

hornsup84 said:


> No worries on that, looks great! What strap is that on? Reminds me of the Aquanaut's rubber.


See what you mean, very similar.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Hey Sri! (somehow I screwed up the quote on this post)
> 
> First of all, great picture, and what a view from your balcony!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon. Glad you are enjoying Toronto. Make the most of your trip... Have fun... Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Day 4 with the SD, back in town but didn't feel like changing this morning. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Love the dial


Thanks brisman!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Explorer.


----------



## TIS Agent (Feb 24, 2016)

I inherited this DJ, along with a day-date president last week from my future father-in-law when he passed away unexpectedly. Just a few days after I got engaged to his daughter. This was his first Rolex that he purchased in 1977. Needless to say this watch has a ton of sentimental value, and will be cherished for the rest of my life and will be passed on to his grandson one day. 

I did put this strap on today, until the jubilee that was on the watch can be repaired.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Snowflake for the 1st day of winter down under.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

dantan said:


> Rolex Explorer.


Sexy :-!! Great looking expl.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Tudor BBB and cocktails with the wife at Bosk Bar in Totonto. Excellent recommendation, Sri. We had a fun time.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

First time in 34 years I've worn this all day with the chrono stopped and reset. Surprisingly I kind of like the look. Kind of stoic.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks Alex; I cannot seem to get a great wrist shot of my Explorer, though.



alex79 said:


> Sexy :-!! Great looking expl.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

GMT to cheer us up on a wet day in Shanghai.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I'm doing ok, chucked a sicky today, man flu. How are you going?
> 
> Instagram @primarology


All good, and get better soon.

When's the new one showing up, looking forward to it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

hidden by leaves said:


>


Great looking watch, don't see these getting posted very often here.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Olotz said:


> Hi All, thought I'd use this as my first post ever on here. Not only because I'm wearing this today.....
> 
> View attachment 8287418
> 
> ...


Fantastic first post, great Tudor and lovely Zenith.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

damo_t said:


> Snowflake for the 1st day of winter down under.


Looking good mate, glad your still around.

Not too much time on the "dark" side I hope.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8293346
> 
> 
> First time in 34 years I've worn this all day with the chrono stopped and reset. Surprisingly I kind of like the look. Kind of stoic.


Superb!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> yes definitely :-!
> 
> I've had my ExpII on something similar and they work really well. Worth a try for a few days anyway.





PrimareSPA21 said:


> Sorry it's a no from me.
> 
> Instagram @primarology





Sri said:


> No for me on that shade of brown... perhaps a slightly lighter shade/tanned could blend with it's magical patina'ed dial... It's such a beautiful McQueen...





Becker said:


> Sorry no to the leather for me mate, but I am an all steel bracelet fanboy





picklepossy said:


> Here is the perfect shade for you. I own this strap and it is absolutely incredible. Bulang&Son's. I own 3 of there straps and all top notch.


Thanks for the feedback, decided against this time round, maybe next time the Explorer is on the wrist.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Decided on my old Tudor today.

Have a good one.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Graduation Day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful shot my friend... Cheers


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Decided on my old Tudor today.
> 
> Have a good one.


Geez that looks good mate! I hope to see this in the flesh one day.

Definitely around, just need to wear my vintage pieces more and post. So not lost to the "dark side". Hehe.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Decided on my old Tudor today.
> 
> Have a good one.


As I said on TRF, this is just striking!!



PharmD2B said:


> Graduation Day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huge congrats!!! Will you be changing your online handle? A new piece to commemorate? 



MickCollins1916 said:


>


Droooooool 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Black and blue today.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Decided on my old Tudor today.
> 
> Have a good one.


Brilliant! Well done!!!!!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Decided on my old Tudor today.
> 
> Have a good one.


Great looking watch!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

SubC.

No photoshop, just the way the ceramic bezel captures the "environment" ;-)

















the "environment" - old CD cases 









Have a great day.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Blnr today 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Triton9 said:


>


That leather strap looks great -- mind sharing where it's from?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Decided on my old Tudor today.
> 
> Have a good one.


Mate, when I see watches like these, I feel like I don't have a single proper watch!!!! Honest.

Thanks for all your wonderful posts... Cheers


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Moonwatch today... Cheers


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Spoke to a friendly and understanding dealer up at bluewater shopping centre who gave me a handy 20% discount on a genuine bracelet for it .not many aftermarket options due to its 21mm lug width.now pondering the rubber strap to complete my options


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

BBR today.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rolex BLNR


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Decided on my old Tudor today.
> 
> Have a good one.


Great lookin' Tudor there !


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Oriole Park at Camden Yards to see my Red Sox put up a lotta runs on the O's, still rocking SD4K. ⚾


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Waiting on Optometrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post this morning 
Wore the Pelagos on a vintage leather DrewStraps. 









But switched tonight to a favorite



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning guys


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Good morning guys


Beautiful!! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Mate, when I see watches like these, I feel like I don't have a single proper watch!!!! Honest.
> 
> Thanks for all your wonderful posts... Cheers


Thanks mate, although I wouldn't go that far, you have a great watch collection


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Can't resist coming back to the DJ at the moment.


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Rainy day in Oz today, can't complain, the start to winter hasn't been that bad. 16C to 22C today.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Now on Everest strap...


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

traf said:


> As I said on TRF, this is just striking!!
> 
> Huge congrats!!! Will you be changing your online handle? A new piece to commemorate?
> 
> ...


Thanks! Haha, I'm not sure if it's possible to change my online handle. But if I could I would I picked the Sea-Dweller up from a local seller here in Jersey the day before graduation as a gift to myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Green money here


----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

Sub 5513 since a week now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

Some how not able to attach pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

hun23 said:


>


Drool, I have a fizzing in the nether regions.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

On a blnr kick!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Can't stop wearing this thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Switch to the 14060 Sub


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Tudor BBB and cocktails with the wife at Bosk Bar in Totonto. Excellent recommendation, Sri. We had a fun time.
> View attachment 8293258


Glad you liked the place Jon  Cheers


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









IP6s


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

DJ Driving


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Chilling with James today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Went slim today.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8312314
> 
> 
> Went slim today.


That is fantastic! I am so tempted by this one.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Another favourite but it's been a while since I've worn it #toomanywatches










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Post work, evening costume change to Helson on Daluca NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Good to be home.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

What have I done?? 










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

traf said:


> What have I done??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

How do you follow a post of a new DaytonaC? Probably not with an old IWC. Anyways...

This is getting a very rare run out today.





Love the domed crystal on these MkXV's


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

traf said:


> What have I done??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Is it yours now?
White dial would be my choice as well.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Sweet! :-!


Thanks! Nice iwc 


Buchmann69 said:


> Sweet! Is it yours now?
> White dial would be my choice as well.


Nah, I wish! Unfortunately the wait continues for my own. Supposedly #1 on the list at my AD so it should be soon enough !

This was at a local Basel showcase

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> What have I done??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no, don't get that one, it's too big, too white, and too ceramic 

Jokes aside, it looks super hot mate :-!!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

traf said:


> Thanks! Nice iwc
> 
> Nah, I wish! Unfortunately the wait continues for my own. Supposedly #1 on the list at my AD so it should be soon enough !
> 
> ...


I'm supposedly #1 on my list too. Can't come soon enough. It's beautiful! Now just need to figure out what needs to go when it arrives. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

v.adnan said:


> Sub 5513 since a week now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





v.adnan said:


> Some how not able to attach pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep trying, lets see it


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> What have I done??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy, looks fantastic, nice one


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Friday, Friday.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

My favourite BBN photo. Great weekend, gents.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Week end here  
LVc pit change checked 










Hagwe all


----------



## nicked (Oct 21, 2013)

I sent my Sub to service so I'm a one-watch guy for many weeks to come...


----------



## nicked (Oct 21, 2013)

I sent my Sub to service so I'm a one-watch guy for many weeks to come...
View attachment 8317770


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

hornsup84 said:


> That leather strap looks great -- mind sharing where it's from?


Thanks for the compliment. From flea bay a year ago but the owner sells no more of this strap now.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

redgreenandpurple said:


> Can't stop wearing this thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the opportunity to get one cheap and regret passing each time I see pcs like this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!

This morning I went with the Pelagos on Art's Terra canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> My favourite BBN photo. Great weekend, gents.


That's just super hot !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> No no no, don't get that one, it's too big, too white, and too ceramic
> 
> Jokes aside, it looks super hot mate :-!!


I was literally speechless when holding it!



rayraythemack said:


> I'm supposedly #1 on my list too. Can't come soon enough. It's beautiful! Now just need to figure out what needs to go when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The wait is agonizing now!



Brisman said:


> Oh boy, looks fantastic, nice one





Brisman said:


> Friday, Friday.


Thanks Don! This Tudor is to die for!!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

My system needs to explore high levels of caffeine this AM.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Friday, Friday.


Your killing me with that Tudor. Inspired me to go with it's cousin on casual Friday.


----------



## Intergranular (May 18, 2016)

My SD4K today.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Enjoying my AT today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Gone for my new "Milhouse" as my wife calls it 😂.









Instagram @primarology


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Sea-Dweller to start the weekend. 









Met a buddy for coffee earlier and took a pic of this little Rolex family gathering 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny4 (Sep 13, 2014)

My 16613 playing with the light.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Heading out with my 2254 and my Ridge.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Your killing me with that Tudor. Inspired me to go with it's cousin on casual Friday.
> 
> View attachment 8320314


And a beautiful cousin too


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Gone for my new "Milhouse" as my wife calls it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, isn't that an absolute belter mate, congratulations, it's a stunner


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> My favourite BBN photo. Great weekend, gents.


Dude you own BBN photos. My underside lugs would be destroyed with your furious switches

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Thanks! Nice iwc
> 
> Nah, I wish! Unfortunately the wait continues for my own. Supposedly #1 on the list at my AD so it should be soon enough !
> 
> ...


Dudes, I'm in same boat. My one dealer is toying with me I feel. I NEED this watch. 20k from dsw, nah - not....................yet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

It's been a little while since I've posted here. Been busy moving (again). I hope everyone is doing well! Have a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Something with some patina.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

evening switch


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

My second favorite in the Basel lineup that I had the pleasure to try last night :









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> My second favorite in the Basel lineup that I had the pleasure to try last night :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOT! Also my 2nd favorite. How'd you like it on the wrist?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> HOT! Also my 2nd favorite. How'd you like it on the wrist?


I LOVED it. It truly has the soul a the root beer GMT. Felt very good on the wrist. And the price is right around the Daytona C

Another angle 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> I LOVED it. It truly has the soul a the root beer GMT. Felt very good on the wrist. And the price is right around the Daytona C
> 
> Another angle
> 
> ...


Definitely on the list down the road!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy weekend gents


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> It's been a little while since I've posted here. Been busy moving (again). I hope everyone is doing well! Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see you again.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> My second favorite in the Basel lineup that I had the pleasure to try last night :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, this is very very nice.

I was hoping for a Root Beer re release, this looks great


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> I LOVED it. It truly has the soul a the root beer GMT. Felt very good on the wrist. And the price is right around the Daytona C
> 
> Another angle
> 
> ...


Could have just jumped the new Daytona, very nice


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Decided on the closest NATO.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Colour coordinating with the Coke GMT


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Decided on the closest NATO.


Right side if you ask me today


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Decided on the closest NATO.


I'm torn between the two. I suppose the one on the left is similar to the modern Heritage Chrono fabric strap and maybe more associated with that watch. Yes, thinking about it I like the one on the right on this. Yes. Well maybe :-!


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> I'm torn between the two. I suppose the one on the left is similar to the modern Heritage Chromo fabric strap and maybe more associated with that watch. Yes, thinking about it I like the one on the right on this. Yes. Well maybe :-!


Such a great watch love it

Instagram @primarology


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









IP6s


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Right side if you ask me today


Agreed, I like the grey in the strap balanced with the grey on the dial


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Afternoon switch to the Explorer II with a Phoenix Bond Nato


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n this morning.


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Gents, no Rolex/Tudor today... Planet Ocean 2500D on OEM rubber strap... Off to this time...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sorry Gents, no Rolex/Tudor today... Planet Ocean 2500D on OEM rubber strap... Off to this time...


The name is bond... James Bond. Very cool Sri 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is simply amazing 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tna (Apr 13, 2016)

My BB Blue (Royal Rose dial):


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

My trusty pelagos today


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Switched to the PO to man my outpost for the day


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

16610 never polished, never serviced, original owner.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks buddy. You're too kind. My lugs are pristine. I'm pretty careful with strap changes. Lol.



darby11 said:


> Dude you own BBN photos. My underside lugs would be destroyed with your furious switches
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just perfect man.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Brice. Appreciate it.



Jeep99dad said:


> That's just super hot !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Beach time blnr 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

traf said:


> Beach time blnr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those PCL's contrasted against the brushed steel look epic in that shot


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Late night strap change for the DJ. Just a bit of fun as it's not really leather strap weather here anymore but I forgot that I'd bought this when I got the DJ and I just found it at the bottom of a watch strap bag this afternoon while searching for the Bond Nato. What do you folks think?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> My second favorite in the Basel lineup that I had the pleasure to try last night :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see grey dial? Rootbeer looks sick

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Some pics of Alaskan glaciers from my recent trip.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SD for a fantastic brunch @ The Spotted Pig in Greenwich Village.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Those PCL's contrasted against the brushed steel look epic in that shot


Thanks! I didn't even notice until now that I'm out of the sun... You can see the reflection of my red striped shirt in the mirror finish of the pcls



fordy964 said:


> Late night strap change for the DJ. Just a bit of fun as it's not really leather strap weather here anymore but I forgot that I'd bought this when I got the DJ and I just found it at the bottom of a watch strap bag this afternoon while searching for the Bond Nato. What do you folks think?


This looks awesome!



darby11 said:


> Did you see grey dial? Rootbeer looks sick
> 
> Yep
> 
> ...


Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the Tudor Pelagos this morning on Art's Terra canvas and enjoying a quick lunch and latte before I go take care of my grandson. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Oyster Prince, have it on last night









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes... Damage at duty free 

Love it


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Yes... Damage at duty free
> 
> Love it


Congrats!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> The name is bond... James Bond. Very cool Sri
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Haha... Thanks mate... It's one of my favs


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Yes... Damage at duty free
> 
> Love it


Hi Sri

Nice pick up there, I've always been a fan of that watch. Well done!

BBB for me today.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

107 degrees today in the shade. Not much of a chance of me getting out of this chair for hours.

Edit: Just ran into town. 116 DEGREES!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Evening switch. Hosting some family.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

No Rollie today (well maybe later).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnAcosta (Apr 13, 2016)

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ooooo well done! Looking forward to reading some impressions Sri :-!



Sri said:


> Yes... Damage at duty free
> 
> Love it


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Yes... Damage at duty free
> 
> Love it


Congrats, fantastic watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Been with this one the better part of four days....some kind of record for me.....


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Yes... Damage at duty free
> 
> Love it


Well done Sri    

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rolex DateJust 2


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Kicked off the day with Turtle. I am really enjoying this one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with the Monte Carlo on NATO until the new arrival turns up this week


----------



## I7avid (Apr 21, 2016)

Still on that honeymoon period 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Day starts with BBR









IP6s


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Sticking with the Monte Carlo on NATO until the new arrival turns up this week


Blimey! I'm predicting a 16520... :-d


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Switch to the Exp II with yet another Phoenix Nato. This one is apparently a 'Connery Bond'.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> Hi Sri
> 
> Nice pick up there, I've always been a fan of that watch. Well done!
> 
> ...





fordy964 said:


> Ooooo well done! Looking forward to reading some impressions Sri :-!





Brisman said:


> Congrats, fantastic watch.





alex79 said:


> Well done Sri
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Many thanks Gents... Initial impressions:
- unique dial
- not the usual chrono. Love the registers and that subtle Orange area between 5-10 minutes
- love that it's a 45 minutes register. Suits also for my football games 
- love the pushers. Those luxury locks too 

Currently enroute Jakarta... Using the lovely bezel as GMT complication 

Cheers Gents


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Sticking with the Monte Carlo on NATO until the new arrival turns up this week


Oh man so good.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Sticking with the Monte Carlo on NATO until the new arrival turns up this week
> 
> ]


Another 1655?

Back to 36mm


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry, went non Rolex/Tudor today.









Instagram @primarology


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Back to back - headed to a dance recital, I'll be manning the camera.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Many thanks Gents... Initial impressions:
> - unique dial
> - not the usual chrono. Love the registers and that subtle Orange area between 5-10 minutes
> - love that it's a 45 minutes register. Suits also for my football games
> ...


En route Jakarta ?? Let's meet master Sri


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Many thanks Gents... Initial impressions:
> - unique dial
> - not the usual chrono. Love the registers and that subtle Orange area between 5-10 minutes
> - love that it's a 45 minutes register. Suits also for my football games
> ...


Huge congrats Sri!! Always loved the that watch!!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Huge congrats Sri!! Always loved the that watch!!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> En route Jakarta ?? Let's meet master Sri


Hey Alex, didn't know you were Jakarta based... Would Tuesday evening work? Would be excellent to meet up WUS brotherhood  Let me know. Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hey Alex, didn't know you were Jakarta based... Would Tuesday evening work? Would be excellent to meet up WUS brotherhood  Let me know. Cheers


Absolutely mate , will pm you my details tomorrow. 
That's exciting


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Sticking with the Monte Carlo on NATO until the new arrival turns up this week


Look...out on the horizon...is that a 1680 coming into port?


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Set to atomic time this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

DateJust 36mm blue dial.

Did the brushing myself. It's not perfect, but I am happy with the result for now. My AD said they would machine brush it when it needs servicing. That's not for a long time, though.


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Starting to think if I got rid of my other watches and stopped coming on WUS, I could be a one watch kind of guy. Ranger again. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8343026
> 
> 
> Starting to think if I got rid of my other watches and stopped coming on WUS, I could be a one watch kind of guy. Ranger again. Have a great day everyone.


Fine, I'll take that vintage Daytona

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam91 (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Fine, I'll take that vintage Daytona
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You don't want that old watch Darby, the bracelet rattles when you take it off.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> You don't want that old watch Darby, the bracelet rattles when you take it off.


You may be right. But, it looks fabulous.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> You don't want that old watch Darby, the bracelet rattles when you take it off.


False argument, assumes I'd take that off my wrist ever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So an interesting Sunday started with no water when I got up and found a little leak out front 









Wore the Rolex to Zoé's recital and still tonight for grilling with a beer 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Absolutely mate , will pm you my details tomorrow.
> That's exciting


Enjoy the macet/traffic in Jakarta guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Good morning everyone! Wearing my favorite watch to work makes a Monday less blue!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Morning guys, have a great week!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Blimey! I'm predicting a 16520... :-d





cs12 said:


> Another 1655?
> 
> Back to 36mm
> 
> View attachment 8338826





AzHadEnuf said:


> Look...out on the horizon...is that a 1680 coming into port?


Not an Explorer and not a Sub but one of the references is close


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Fine, I'll take that vintage Daytona
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


NIL!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Morning guys, have a great week!


Great watch, starting to have a look at Speedmasters, trying to work out what reference I'd like to try and get.


----------



## I7avid (Apr 21, 2016)

Brisman said:


> Great watch, starting to have a look at Speedmasters, trying to work out what reference I'd like to try and get.


Great watch Alex79, I'm also starting to look at Speedmasters, I'm "blaming"this forum.
Still rocking my BBN!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

On a rally that I rebelliously attempted and switched for the NATO shortly after. Just didn't seem right! ⚓










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Great watch, starting to have a look at Speedmasters, trying to work out what reference I'd like to try and get.


Thanks for the compliment guys, highly appreciated  
Many would agree that the 3572.50 is the ideal ref, especially they are discontinued, so it potentially will appreciate more in the years to come. 


I7avid said:


> Great watch Alex79, I'm also starting to look at Speedmasters, I'm "blaming"this forum.
> Still rocking my BBN!!
> View attachment 8347506
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I7avid said:


> Still rocking my BBN!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like this version of Black Bay. Still missing my red one...


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Only partly blue Monday










1675 calibre 1560

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Breakfast with the Breguet.



Switch to the Sub.


----------



## I7avid (Apr 21, 2016)

jopex said:


> Really like this version of Black Bay. Still missing my red one...


I was actually waiting for the new in house one until I saw the eta version and pulled the trigger. I'm sure you can get one at a great price, just saying 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sub for me









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


>


That's just awesome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea-Dweller Monday for me. Was tough to get up this morning, I snoozed til 6:20 
Have a great week. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









IP6s


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

jopex said:


> Really like this version of Black Bay. Still missing my red one...


Patina on that Exp II is sexy as hell. Model hadn't really spoke to me, but I can see the tritium versions becoming a hit as that vintage of watch is beginning to age.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I7avid said:


> I was actually waiting for the new in house one until I saw the eta version and pulled the trigger. I'm sure you can get one at a great price, just saying
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe.. Bad timing for me. No disposable watch budget and no room in watch box.  Great piece though. Would pick eta version for myself over in house anyway.



hornsup84 said:


> Patina on that Exp II is sexy as hell. Model hadn't really spoke to me, but I can see the tritium versions becoming a hit as that vintage of watch is beginning to age.


Thanks, it was the same for me too. Never had much interest in this model until I've seen this one in metal. Dial to me is just stunning and I was sold instantly. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Great watch, starting to have a look at Speedmasters, trying to work out what reference I'd like to try and get.


As mentioned below, the 3572.50 is a neat reference as it combines new and old features. I jumped on one that had tritium and some pretty patina that I couldn't resist.

(Excuse my reposting a variety of old pics)




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice Sri. Fits right into your world class collection. Great piece to add to compliment your stable. Enjoy it!



Sri said:


> Yes... Damage at duty free
> 
> Love it


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

BLNR on GasGasBones strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've been trying to wear the same watch for 5 days of the week instead of switching each day.









Instagram @primarology


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

BLNR for those Monday blues!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's just awesome!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

hornsup84 said:


> Patina on that Exp II is sexy as hell. Model hadn't really spoke to me, but I can see the tritium versions becoming a hit as that vintage of watch is beginning to age.


Totally agree, some of these are showing great patina now.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> I've been trying to wear the same watch for 5 days of the week instead of switching each day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do like the Milgauss mate?

Looks great!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

An affordable vintage for me tonight. 
Thought I'd share. Goof night. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> How do like the Milgauss mate?
> 
> Looks great!


I think it's going to be a keeper, it feels so comfortable, fits perfectly and it's so minty, like new still has some stickers on.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Evening switch


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> Yes... Damage at duty free
> 
> Love it



Awesome! Well done Sri. Another beauty you've added to a stunning collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you Sir... Cheers... I personally find it quite a unique piece... Love it


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

16570 GMT Master for another CFO presentation (in Jakarta)... Very tempted for a short break in Bali


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Sticking with the Monte Carlo on NATO until the new arrival turns up this week


Looks so amazing in that nato too...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Looks so amazing in that nato too...


Thanks, you'll have the same one for your Tudor


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

No Rolex today, and only on the wrist for a day as I bought it for a relative in Scotland.

Full set Omega f300 hummer from around 1972, original boxes, manual, warranty with serial no. and the sales hang tag.

Thought some of you might like a look.

Have a great day.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Decided to put the Omega away as its a present, only wore it for a couple of hours.

Gone with the Gold Sub, been a while.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Feeling blue today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bunch of enablers on this thread. I'd sworn off the BB after I owned the red on bracelet. But then I tried the black on strap Saturday in NYC, and resistance was futile.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Bunch of enablers on this thread. I'd sworn off the BB after I owned the red on bracelet. But then I tried the black on strap Saturday in NYC, and resistance was futile.


 well well it's a fine looking watch  congrats Bill


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TudorTuesday for me with the awesome Pelagos  on a Hirsch pure rubber 
Have a great day. B

Off to work 
I was going to change to a whiskey brown strap to match my Jefferson brogues but didn't have time. Sorry for the fashion faux-pas ;-)










The 3-D dial gets me every time. I wish I had a nice camera To capture the details. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Bunch of enablers on this thread. I'd sworn off the BB after I owned the red on bracelet. But then I tried the black on strap Saturday in NYC, and resistance was futile.


Congrats. It's on my list. 
I have so many straps this beauty would look great on 

Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> well well it's a fine looking watch  congrats Bill





Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats. It's on my list.
> I have so many straps this beauty would look great on
> 
> Enjoy it.
> ...


Thanks, gents! That's my intent - to make this a watch on which I rotate straps! I don't have any 22mm straps yet, but I ordered a few yesterday. Super psyched that the OEM leather works for me...it'll be great in the fall, and the bracelet didn't work, fit-wise for me at all. So I'd prematurely written off a beautiful bunch of watches because of it.


----------



## I7avid (Apr 21, 2016)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, gents! That's my intent - to make this a watch on which I rotate straps! I don't have any 22mm straps yet, but I ordered a few yesterday. Super psyched that the OEM leather works for me...it'll be great in the fall, and the bracelet didn't work, fit-wise for me at all. So I'd prematurely written off a beautiful bunch of watches because of it.


Great acquisition! I agree with others, it's a fine looking piece. I'm also waiting for a few nato strap to arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Travelled to Seoul today for some (no doubt intense) customer engagements this week. I only brought one watch (it took me days to decide...) and thats the old DJ. I thought I'd dress it down a bit on the choco croco Morellato strap. Looks ace :-!


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Desk jockeying today with my new black bay. Bought this a week ago and have been wearing it every day. Such a beautiful watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

DJ again


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

(Yesterday....), open 6 on D-Day, June 6th


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tahsimaumee (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Bunch of enablers on this thread. I'd sworn off the BB after I owned the red on bracelet. But then I tried the black on strap Saturday in NYC, and resistance was futile.


Congratulations Bill... Blackbays are beautiful...that one in black is a killer... Countless strap combos await


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It was great meeting Alex in Jakarta... Great horological pow wow, beers, Bali, London and France stories... Cheers mate

A couple shots:


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> It was great meeting Alex in Jakarta... Great horological pow wow, beers, Bali, London and France stories... Cheers mate
> 
> A couple shots:


Looking good gents!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Bunch of enablers on this thread. I'd sworn off the BB after I owned the red on bracelet. But then I tried the black on strap Saturday in NYC, and resistance was futile.


Ah, there it is, congratulations mate, absolute cracker


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> DJ again


Very smart indeed


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tempusfugitus said:


> (Yesterday....), open 6 on D-Day, June 6th


Damn, missed it, what was I thinking.

I'll try and remember for next time.

Great watch BTW.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> It was great meeting Alex in Jakarta... Great horological pow wow, beers, Bali, London and France stories... Cheers mate
> 
> A couple shots:


Excellent, nothing like a good catch up, talking about watches and a couple of beers.

Looking good boys


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

New to me 2007 Explorer 2 Polar, my new everyday watch. Tried GMT-C but PCL defeated the object.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

mid day switch


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Continuing the week with the Milgauss, got some new straps to keep things interesting.









Instagram @primarology


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

hun23 said:


> mid day switch


Very nice. First I've seen that one. Hun you have quite a collection. Jealous.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> It was great meeting Alex in Jakarta... Great horological pow wow, beers, Bali, London and France stories... Cheers mate
> 
> A couple shots:


Excellent!! Wish I was there 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Looking good gents!





Brisman said:


> Excellent, nothing like a good catch up, talking about watches and a couple of beers.
> 
> Looking good boys





traf said:


> Excellent!! Wish I was there
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Many thanks Gents... Just imagining a global GTG at some point hoping to meet you all 
Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well done Sri and Alex  I'm jealous. Wish I could be there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Zodiac diver tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switch to the OEM fabric strap. I think it was @darby11 who said something awhile back about this watch providing a great enjoyment-per-$-spent ratio, and I have to agree so far. 









Also ordering a natural shell one-piece NATO strap in 22mm...the color on my 20mm is *perfect* for this watch!


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

Good morning  
Dual time zone on dual tone 🏻️


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sub on a rubber nato. Incredibly comfortable.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Continuing the week with the Milgauss, got some new straps to keep things interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that orange perlon looks so nice! I thought this combo looked best on the Nomos club but that Milgauss is right there with it!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Switch to the OEM fabric strap. I think it was @darby11 who said something awhile back about this watch providing a great enjoyment-per-$-spent ratio, and I have to agree so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, Bill! Love that gilt dial 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Switch to the OEM fabric strap. I think it was @darby11 who said something awhile back about this watch providing a great enjoyment-per-$-spent ratio, and I have to agree so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, bill - great pickup. Agree dynamite value for the price. I have mine on pelagos rubber now. Not the most supple but works for the summer. Enjoy - this actually cured the itch for a Rolex sub for the time being.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

So many great watches over the last 24hrs. Love all the Tudors and DJs. Even some NOMOS love. Congrats on the BB Bill, wear it in good health! Cool shot of Alex and Siri getting together. I'm still enjoying the Ranger. Have a good evening all.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> It was great meeting Alex in Jakarta... Great horological pow wow, beers, Bali, London and France stories... Cheers mate
> 
> A couple shots:


Haha indeed quite exciting night with master Sri  
We look quite tipsy at the end of the night lol 
Good times  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Wow, bill - great pickup. Agree dynamite value for the price. I have mine on pelagos rubber now. Not the most supple but works for the summer. Enjoy - this actually cured the itch for a Rolex sub for the time being.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks...I'm digging it, and for now, I'm awaiting arrival of a BC rubber NATO. That may hold me over for the summer, but who knows, I may seek out the pelagos rubber if not...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats buddy. It will be dynamite on the the BC rubber NATO. Love this combo.



MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks...I'm digging it, and for now, I'm awaiting arrival of a BC rubber NATO. That may hold me over for the summer, but who knows, I may seek out the pelagos rubber if not...


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Jul 20, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Wow that orange perlon looks so nice! I thought this combo looked best on the Nomos club but that Milgauss is right there with it!


Thanks a lot, it does look really good on the Nomos.


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

just me and Adriana...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Many thanks Gents... Just imagining a global GTG at some point hoping to meet you all
> Cheers


Well, London (Greenwich ) isn't that far from where I'm at, only a one hour flight...


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

JWNY said:


> View attachment 8369090
> 
> 
> just me and Adriana...


Favourite watch, beautiful.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## peterbar77 (Feb 19, 2016)

9Kt Gold tudor


----------



## peterbar77 (Feb 19, 2016)

My Rolex Precision


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Continuing the week with the Milgauss, got some new straps to keep things interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good on that NATO


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Zodiac diver tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, interested in the reason/purpose behind the red dot on the dial


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

What a day!

Bare with me, I think I need a double post.

So, picked up my new watch today.

I think it will draw different opinions.

1665 Sea Dweller from 1976 but... Service dial, hands, bezel, bezel insert.
Original case, movement and case back.

IMO, looks great, a new/old watch, pressure tested and ready to go.

No need to worry about the old one.

@Jason71 has something similar.

Thoughts please guys.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

To carry on, my lovely wife was with me, she owns a women's size diamond dial Datejust.

She spotted a Zenith TT Slate Dial Daytona in the window and fell in love. 
At 40mm, I thought, that's my size, Daytona.... Zenith....Rare Slate Dial....Box, papers, can't go wrong. .

It's a looker.

I'm in the good books ( for at least 10 min) as you can guess. And I'm happy too.

Borrowed pic. for now until pick up.










And her DJ at 26mm.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Bracelet arrived today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> What a day!
> 
> Bare with me, I think I need a double post.
> 
> ...


Mate before I comment, please clarify if you bought both?!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pacific Ocean, Planet Ocean... Chilled at a beach bar... Bali is so beautiful... Many thanks to all the information/advice from Alex on Bali

Cheers Gents


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Mate before I comment, please clarify if you bought both?!


I did mate


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

JWNY said:


> View attachment 8369090
> 
> 
> just me and Adriana...


Drooooool.

Nice watch too :-d


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Looking good on that NATO


Thanks mate, I'm really happy with this watch, it's not as cool as the Zenith, but it's more what I like and that's the thing that will keep it in my collection.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Brisman said:


> What a day!
> 
> Bare with me, I think I need a double post.
> 
> ...


Donald, WoW, talk about being on a roll...


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)

114060


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Sea-Dweller for work. 
Nice watches and photos everyone!! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> What a day!
> 
> Bare with me, I think I need a double post.
> 
> ...


You're bitten by the bug hard, ain't you? I'd prefer *any* of them!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Looks great, interested in the reason/purpose behind the red dot on the dial


I believe it was in the late 80's Zodiac used color dots to indicate the level of specific watches within their lineup. Red dots were the workhorse sports watches as I understand it.



Brisman said:


> What a day!
> 
> Bare with me, I think I need a double post.
> 
> ...


So I love the watch and how it looks. All the service parts take away from the vintage and obviously value as it is not all original. Yet I love it's looks and the fact is more of a no worry watch. 
I wouldn't take it over the other one but would definitely have it along the other or if I didn't have the all original one and wanted one I can wear with less worry and maybe if I didn't like the marks and wear that come with vintage pieces.

It's stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

15 days ... so soft and comfy on my wrist !!!!!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Favourite watch, beautiful.
> 
> Instagram @primarology


What watch? There's a watch in that photo?? 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> What a day!
> 
> Bare with me, I think I need a double post.
> 
> ...


Donald, I want to be like you when I grow up 

I'm speechless, all of them are beauties, from the omega hummer, the vintage 1665, the service 1665, and the slate zenith Daytona for the wife! Enjoy them all my friend 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> 15 days ... so soft and comfy on my wrist !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 8370994


Cool pic!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

I really love it. As long as the dial is not a service dial with sort of gold surround and the patina is so yellow that it clashes with the service hands I think it's golden!

Another brilliant find my friend. You are worthy of starting and maintaining this epic thread. Well done....again Donald!



Brisman said:


> What a day!
> 
> Bare with me, I think I need a double post.
> 
> ...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> What a day!
> 
> Bare with me, I think I need a double post.
> 
> ...


I'm nuts about this choice...as much good as there is to be said about having an all-original vintage piece, I'm squarely in the camp that prefers functionality if *forced* to pick (with price adjusted accordingly). I admire the one Jason scooped up from Jacek for the same reason - that it could be rocked every day, like your recent acquisition.

If I had a substantially higher budget, I might buy to collect as much as I buy to wear, but I'm more of a "wearer" than "collector" at this point.

Here, you have the best of both worlds - one 1665 with beautiful patina and vintage charm, one with service parts that's ready for action, that you can rock no matter what you're doing. Huge fan of both purchases, my friend!


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

I put the sea-dweller on a nato so I could clean the bracelet. There is so much "****" (I don't even know what to call it) on the screws that go into the links. Any recommendation on what to use to clean them with? I'm thinking I should remove each screw and clean them. I was going to go with warm water...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

PharmD2B said:


> I put the sea-dweller on a nato so I could clean the bracelet. There is so much "****" (I don't even know what to call it) on the screws that go into the links. Any recommendation on what to use to clean them with? I'm thinking I should remove each screw and clean them. I was going to go with warm water...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I clean my entire watch (head included) once in a while with warm water and an old toothbrush (soft bristles)--obviously don't do anything for all the dings/scratches I put in it, but it cleans the gunk that builds up with regular wear and comes out looking great.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> I clean my entire watch (head included) once in a while with warm water and an old toothbrush (soft bristles)--obviously don't do anything for all the dings/scratches I put in it, but it cleans the gunk that builds up with regular wear and comes out looking great.


I do this about once a month, and sometimes once a week in the summer

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

hornsup84 said:


> I clean my entire watch (head included) once in a while with warm water and an old toothbrush (soft bristles)--obviously don't do anything for all the dings/scratches I put in it, but it cleans the gunk that builds up with regular wear and comes out looking great.


Great idea! Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Finally got the Ranger off, need a little Tudor detox.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Great watches from all the posters from Explorers, Subs and Sea Dweller. Well here's my "Land Dweller " entry level OP. Wishfully wishing, hoping to move up to the next level.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

76100


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Black Bay Baby!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

mick arthur said:


> 76100


My god I want one so bad


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Agent reporting to base, from Bali...


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Great watches guys! One of my favorite threads to scroll through, love it!

No Rolex today but my newest incoming!
Love the hesalite


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Hump day Black Bay.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Exp 2 polar


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

traf said:


> What watch? There's a watch in that photo??
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


That shows my inability to cope with technology, I thought I'd quoted someone, but clearly I didn't ?. Here is a pic of my favourite anyway.









Instagram @primarology


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> What a day!
> 
> Bare with me, I think I need a double post.
> 
> ...


You're a legend congrats again mate, it's good now you can wear the serviced watch like I wear my sdc everywhere. Love your taste you are my watch collecting hero.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Becker said:


> Exp 2 polar


Hope to one day own one of these beauties.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> That shows my inability to cope with technology, I thought I'd quoted someone, but clearly I didn't . Here is a pic of my favourite anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no you were spot on buddy! I just couldn't see anything but Adriana Lima in that photo 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Open 9 day










Can I ask you all something about your vintage rolex? This 16750 went back recently to the store it came from because the winding was very tight. Full service later it still feels tight. The watchmaker says that's normal for vintage rolex and showed me another vintage rolex that was even tighter. Does this sound right to you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> What a day!
> 
> Bare with me, I think I need a double post.
> 
> ...


#2ofeverything lol





































But if I were to choose, all original for me. Case will be as robust and watertight as the one with service parts so why not wear that one?


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Day 5 in a row with the Milgauss.









Instagram @primarology


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Let me sneak this one in here. My favorite.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sporting the titanium PO today.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Snowflake today.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> What a day!
> 
> Bare with me, I think I need a double post.
> 
> ...


Love it mate. Congrats!

But you know I'm a sucker for patina.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

mick arthur said:


> 76100


Gorgeous!


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Coke 16710 Z Series


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sorry All, Don't know to edit for adding another photo
Continue for All Rolex Fans Boy

My Submarine LV V series 2010


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

Purchased yesterday, lovin' it...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

kudalaut888 said:


> Sorry All, Don't know to edit for adding another photo
> Continue for All Rolex Fans Boy
> 
> My Submarine LV V series 2010


Kuda laut sounds Indonesian  
Nice LV


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> What a day!
> 
> Bare with me, I think I need a double post.
> 
> ...


Okay okay that's extraordinary mate  
You plan keeping both or pick one?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Haha, I knew _something_ was going to be a Zenith Daytona :-! It's Awesome.



Brisman said:


> To carry on, my lovely wife was with me, she owns a women's size diamond dial Datejust.
> 
> She spotted a Zenith TT Slate Dial Daytona in the window and fell in love.
> At 40mm, I thought, that's my size, Daytona.... Zenith....Rare Slate Dial....Box, papers, can't go wrong. .
> ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cpl said:


> #2ofeverything lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One on each wrist?   
That's also double extraordinary :-!!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Up to my ears in meetings in Seoul and 'big meeting' preparation with my Korean colleagues so I didn't get a chance to post yesterday. I was still wearing the Datejust of course 



Today was the 'big meeting' in Namyang and it's all gone swimmingly well, smiles all round. Obviously my partner throughout the trip is still the DJ. Lovely to catch this dial from time to time during those intense and stressful times, especially right before it's your time to present. Strangely reassuring! 



...and now it's a little bit of downtime before a business dinner.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Have a nice day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Rushed out the door this morning with the Sea-Dweller once more. 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

nniicceeeee. 

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

zm1977 said:


> Purchased yesterday, lovin' it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's that bracelet? It tapers really well, right?


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

damo_t said:


> Gorgeous!












Thanks buddy!

It's actually about to go in to get the hands replaced with the proper "lollipop" hands. Wish me luck!


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Wore this yesterday evening.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

zm1977 said:


> Purchased yesterday, lovin' it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang! It's out?? Been waiting for this 
Congrats! 
Mind PMing me the AD and pricing info please ?
It's my next purchase.

The dial is blue, right ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> That shows my inability to cope with technology, I thought I'd quoted someone, but clearly I didn't . Here is a pic of my favourite anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a rubberB or Everest. 
I was told Everest didn't have a SDc strap yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sub for me this morning









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi,
Yes, its out! The AD where i bought it yesterday said its out since last week.

I was willing to see it in real so called yesterday am an AD where they sell Oris and he had...I was not 100% sure that I like it so far based on internet pictures, but I went at lunchtime, and decided in 1 sec...

The AD is in Geneva, so not sure it helps you...price was CHF 2100. I got also the blue nato with the folding clasp, free 

The dial is a very-very nice deep blue, the markers are really nice colour also, and i am really pleased with the case quality and the bracelet style &comfort (almost oyster).


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

traf said:


> Sub for me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love those older dials! Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

PharmD2B said:


> I love those older dials! Beautiful watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud! :cheers: 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Washing the car is hard work.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Enjoying this guy on the extremely comfortable fabric strap.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Can't get enough of the Helson bronze SD42 on Bas and Lokes strap.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomo13 (Oct 18, 2014)

My son is at work today so I am wearing two.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









IP6s


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

No Rollie today.."petite" 049









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

This watch does it all for me.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Is that a rubberB or Everest.
> I was told Everest didn't have a SDc strap yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


It's a Rubber B, I prefer them, but both are good. I would be surprised if you couldn't get the one for the sub or GMT to fit, my strap fits both my BLNR and the SDc.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

It's back on.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Last day in a row with the Milgauss.









Instagram @primarology


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Afternoon switch to BLNR for band concert









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Kickin back on the deck


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

BB Red. Decided to be creative today while I was in my swimming pool! LOL. Cheers!


----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

Blue on blue gingham


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi All Rolex Fans Boy
Many Thks for all already give like to my photo...

Rolex GMT 16710 D Series 2006, Pepsi insert bezel


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Okay okay that's extraordinary mate
> You plan keeping both or pick one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Keeping both.....for now....but I'm definitely suffering from flipperitus!


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Last day in a row with the Milgauss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you can beat the case design of the 'gauss, especially the shoulders. Looks great!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback on this one, definitely enjoying it, a keeper....for now anyway.

Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Exploring a bit with 16570... London > Jakarta > Bali > Singapore....

Good day Gents










Legian beach... Bali is beautiful


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

mick arthur said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> It's actually about to go in to get the hands replaced with the proper "lollipop" hands. Wish me luck!


Good luck! How did you come across the lollipop hands for replacement? NOS tritium? Or service hands?


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

What can be worse to start the weekend this way!


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

P1723 said:


> What can be worse to start the weekend this way!


I'd like to 'like' the post but I don't think I could 'like' that damage.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## *2112 (Feb 11, 2006)

Tudor sub 7928









Sent using a VIC20 over a 2400 baud modem


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Summer is really here now


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy Friday gents, GMT for me today









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I always said to myself that I will never own a Rolex or even consider getting one. However, after seeing this pic of the 14060 I'm starting to reconsider. Just a beautiful picture. Borrowed pic.

Now I am asking myself do I move my Damasko DC66 for one? Oh do I hate going through this thread. Thanks WUS MEMBERS FOR MAKING CHOICES SO DIFFICULT. 

It's a toss up either a 14060 or 16570. I just prefer the older styles.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

My Aeronaut again sporting it's new bracelet


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

P1723 said:


> What can be worse to start the weekend this way!


That's character! It just makes it more lovable....


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

picklepossy said:


> I always said to myself that I will never own a Rolex or even consider getting one. However, after seeing this pic of the 14060 I'm starting to reconsider. Just a beautiful picture. Borrowed pic.
> 
> Now I am asking myself do I move my Damasko DC66 for one? Oh do I hate going through this thread. Thanks WUS MEMBERS FOR MAKING CHOICES SO DIFFICULT.
> 
> It's a toss up either a 14060 or 16570. I just prefer the older styles.


This pic is a few weeks old, but I certainly hope it helps push you in a certain direction...


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

damo_t said:


> Good luck! How did you come across the lollipop hands for replacement? NOS tritium? Or service hands?


Thanks!

My go-to guy is Ashley Womble at Womble Watch. He's an authorized Rolex repair outfit (others say they are and are actually not, but he's legit - he may be the only true Authorized Rolex repair place in Georgia), and he ordered the hands directly from Rolex. I asked him the same question you just asked me, and all he could say for now (before actually installing them) is that they are in the "old style" packaging, so that's encouraging. I hope to have it next week and will post pics.

I am hoping the hands were manufactured back in the 70's and have been sitting around developing patina. I can't imagine they are still producing these hands just for a replacement or two a year....


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> This pic is a few weeks old, but I certainly hope it helps push you in a certain direction...


Thanks. If I were to get one it would be a 2 liner instead.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

picklepossy said:


> Thanks. If I were to get one it would be a 2 liner instead.


Excellent choice! When I bought this one brand-new in box, the four liner was all that was available. I've been happy with it the last seven years.


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

P1723 said:


> What can be worse to start the weekend this way!


I think I can one up ya on on that. This just happened.










I'd really appreciate if the wus community here can answer a few questions for me. First, how much are we talking for crystal replacement at a RSC? Second, the watch picked up a few good scrapes to go along with the broken crystal, so I would also like to know how much a good polishing would cost. Any information would be helpful.

Ouch.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Casual Friday, start of F1 weekend in Montreal, Lewis is really fast. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR again 
HAGW Gents!









IP6s


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

No Rolex today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

deozed said:


> I think I can one up ya on on that. This just happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! Sorry to see this! Is there a story to go along with the heinous photo?

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sticks...


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Back on the bracelet to go home after a super week in Seoul.


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Back on the bracelet too...










At home...


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Still

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Enjoying this guy on the extremely comfortable fabric strap.


I wonder how many Tudor fabric straps never make it on to Heritage models. I often see watches for resale with the straps perfectly folded, unused in the original plastic bag. Comfort of the fabric on the BB & the THR is tough to beat.


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

traf said:


> Wow!! Sorry to see this! Is there a story to go along with the heinous photo?


Sadly, no. In a city like Seoul, though, I have the convenience of being a short drive away from one of two RSCs in the country. Already took it in and was quoted around 700,000 KRW (and two short weeks), which is about $600 USD. 300,000 for the crystal alone...OTL


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> I wonder how many Tudor fabric straps never make it on to Heritage models. I often see watches for resale with the straps perfectly folded, unused in the original plastic bag. Comfort of the fabric on the BB & the THR is tough to beat.


I know...such a fantastic strap. Seems a shame to waste it! For this watch, the fabric strap was worn lightly, and the OEM leather was unworn. It's such a versatile strap watch that the prior owner must have taken advantage of that fact. Can't blame that individual - I've ordered a few straps I'm looking forward to tossing on this piece.


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

With my globetrotting GMT master again...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

deozed said:


> I think I can one up ya on on that. This just happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How did it happen?


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

cpl said:


> How did it happen?


Face to face meeting with a tile floor. Needless to say, the meeting did not go well.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thought I'd throw this on the Rubber B before the sun set.









Instagram @primarology


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Incorrect Quote


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

deozed said:


> I think I can one up ya on on that. This just happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First thing if any of the shards got into the dial unscrew the crown and stop the watch straight away. Also how old is the watch you could just get a full service done and they will refinish the case if you want them too. I'm so sorry to hear that this happened to you.

Instagram @primarology

Instagram @primarology


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

IP6s


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Last T ball game today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Perlon Saturday.


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Just doing some light reading today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

rayraythemack said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gentlemen, I'd love feedback from the owners of the SD4k. While I absolutely love my Deepsea D-Blue, I'm finding I wear it less as the thickness is a bit cumbersome to my 6.5 wrist. Just not as comfy as my BLNR, Non-C sub, and Explorer II. Considering a partial sale/trade for NIB SD4k. Feedback appreciated. Gonna be hard to let this one go, but considering...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

8 days straight, think I found my perfect everyday/work watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying breakfast a la Fresca, woke up and my wife had made Hawaiian bread French toast and bacon Yummy! 
I'm kicking off the weekend with the Tudor Pelagos and looking to hit the AD to try on the new IWC pilot and three-hander as well as the Rolex rodhium grey dial Oyster Perpetual and blue DJ II. 
Cheers. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Totally do it J! Never thought Id get a Rolex too for various reasons in the past but after my getting a sub the flood gates opened up and it's now one of my favourite brands.

cheers.



picklepossy said:


> I always said to myself that I will never own a Rolex or even consider getting one. However, after seeing this pic of the 14060 I'm starting to reconsider. Just a beautiful picture. Borrowed pic.
> 
> Now I am asking myself do I move my Damasko DC66 for one? Oh do I hate going through this thread. Thanks WUS MEMBERS FOR MAKING CHOICES SO DIFFICULT.
> 
> It's a toss up either a 14060 or 16570. I just prefer the older styles.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

ttmaxti said:


> Just doing some light reading today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a really rewarding experience putting that book together. Hope you enjoyed it, I've had a lot of positive feedback so far. 

Been wearing this beauty...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

rayraythemack said:


> Gentlemen, I'd love feedback from the owners of the SD4k. While I absolutely love my Deepsea D-Blue, I'm finding I wear it less as the thickness is a bit cumbersome to my 6.5 wrist. Just not as comfy as my BLNR, Non-C sub, and Explorer II. Considering a partial sale/trade for NIB SD4k. Feedback appreciated. Gonna be hard to let this one go, but considering...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I tried the Deepsea on, and while it's unquestionably an engineering marvel, it was not for me. The SD4K, on the other hand, is my absolute favorite watch. It's substantial, but still comfortable, and not a ton heavier than my SubC LV. I love the case proportions, the graduated bezel, and the satin finish dial. Huge fan, and I think if you're looking for a solid watch to swap out the Deepsea for, the SD4K ought to be a contender.


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I tried the Deepsea on, and while it's unquestionably an engineering marvel, it was not for me. The SD4K, on the other hand, is my absolute favorite watch. It's substantial, but still comfortable, and not a ton heavier than my SubC LV. I love the case proportions, the graduated bezel, and the satin finish dial. Huge fan, and I think if you're looking for a solid watch to swap out the Deepsea for, the SD4K ought to be a contender.


Great feedback! Thank you. I'm checking one out tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Ex2, tasty beverage, and the start of US v Paragauy.....


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up some games tonight

























Edit , Another live pic...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rayraythemack said:


> Great feedback! Thank you. I'm checking one out tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm putting mine up FS ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watch tour today 










Movie poolside. Family. Pelagos. Wild blue 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm putting mine up FS ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Again?? Lol

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Again?? Lol
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


The man is a flipping machine!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm putting mine up FS ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Haha I see the reactions already. Looking at one tomorrow and may trade toward that. If not, will keep you in mind!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sunset with the Explorer ii


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry guys had to show it My newest Frogman  Happy Sunday everyone and congrats USA Soccer Team. Well done









GWF -D1000B-1jf

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

timing my sate ayam...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

*2112 said:


> Tudor sub 7928
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

picklepossy said:


> I always said to myself that I will never own a Rolex or even consider getting one. However, after seeing this pic of the 14060 I'm starting to reconsider. Just a beautiful picture. Borrowed pic.
> 
> Now I am asking myself do I move my Damasko DC66 for one? Oh do I hate going through this thread. Thanks WUS MEMBERS FOR MAKING CHOICES SO DIFFICULT.
> 
> It's a toss up either a 14060 or 16570. I just prefer the older styles.


Buy one..definitely.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

rayraythemack said:


> Gentlemen, I'd love feedback from the owners of the SD4k. While I absolutely love my Deepsea D-Blue, I'm finding I wear it less as the thickness is a bit cumbersome to my 6.5 wrist. Just not as comfy as my BLNR, Non-C sub, and Explorer II. Considering a partial sale/trade for NIB SD4k. Feedback appreciated. Gonna be hard to let this one go, but considering...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm not a SD-C owner, but that DSSD is a stunner, the dial looks fantastic.
A big move to part with that one.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Beautiful...


Thanks. I've always admired yours!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sorry guys had to show it My newest Frogman  Happy Sunday everyone and congrats USA Soccer Team. Well done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. It looks good. Can we get a wrist shot ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

hun23 said:


> Sunset with the Explorer ii


You seem to have an extensive & fine collection


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Brisman said:


> I'm not a SD-C owner, but that DSSD is a stunner, the dial looks fantastic.
> A big move to part with that one.


Indeed 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Game day today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









IP6s


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

DateJust, what else?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brice, you are my hero










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

SD today


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

This today


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Watch tour today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's that IWC MARK 18? 
The size and clean dial appeal to me.
I personally like the white dial.
Date position is a minus though.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> How's that IWC MARK 18?
> The size and clean dial appeal to me.
> I personally like the white dial.
> Date position is a minus though.
> ...


I liked it a lot. It wears bigger than I assumed so it fit me well. It's very thin and flat, and very long for its size. Can be odd for some. The black is a tad boring. I'd want the blue or white but they didn't have it. But I wanted to try the two new IWC for size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Strollin' One day it'll be his


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Green is my favorite color so eventually I'll have one of these, super nice!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16600 today for a relaxing day at home with my daughter.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Green is my favorite color so eventually I'll have one of these, super nice!


Thank you, I can't say enough good things about it! Huge fan, definitely recommend this sub date.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I know there are a lot of mixed feelings about straight tube end links, but I really like the vintage vibe with a Black Bay.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Again......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

So...D-Blue moved on. And I'm STUNNED by how much I love this SD4k. The matte dial, the crystal, the weight, and perfect size. My wrist was made for this. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

rayraythemack said:


> So...D-Blue moved on. And I'm STUNNED by how much I love this SD4k. The matte dial, the crystal, the weight, and perfect size. My wrist was made for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE. I am pleased you dig it...enjoy wearing it my friend!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm putting mine up FS ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Just picked one up. Sleep on it! This thing is wonderful!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> NICE. I am pleased you dig it...enjoy wearing it my friend!


Thank you, sir! You were right on. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

rayraythemack said:


> So...D-Blue moved on. And I'm STUNNED by how much I love this SD4k. The matte dial, the crystal, the weight, and perfect size. My wrist was made for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats ray!! Glad you're happy with it

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

traf said:


> Congrats ray!! Glad you're happy with it
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I'm going to wear it to sleep! LOL

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8420458
> 
> 
> I know there are a lot of mixed feelings about straight tube end links, but I really like the vintage vibe with a Black Bay.


Love it! I wish Tudor had a 20mm modern straight version to try on vintage subs....


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

rayraythemack said:


> I'm going to wear it to sleep! LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Now we're talking some measurable excitement! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats Ray


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

rayraythemack said:


> So...D-Blue moved on. And I'm STUNNED by how much I love this SD4k. The matte dial, the crystal, the weight, and perfect size. My wrist was made for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done mate, it's a beauty.


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Submarine Blue TT seri Z 2007 and Batman


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

hun23 said:


>


Oh dear, I think I'm hooked, again.


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Wearing my GMT Master II today & am playing around with a macro lens. Gotta love the detail on a Rolex!


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

IP6s


----------



## Jalil (Jun 8, 2011)

Explorer I!


----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

My 16220, the perfect do-it-all watch.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Good Monday Morning. Starting the week with a little German.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Blue black carrying over from the weekend









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

rayraythemack said:


> So...D-Blue moved on. And I'm STUNNED by how much I love this SD4k. The matte dial, the crystal, the weight, and perfect size. My wrist was made for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many congratulations. Love Deepseas... I didn't buy for same reasons. If only they made those in 40mm... Re SD4K as Bill has also rightly pointed out, it's such a perfect watch. Great weight and size... It's a keeper for me... Enjoy yours in good health... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


One day..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> Blue black carrying over from the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice capture. Does the blnr justice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I toxified my Pelagos  love Terry's hardware ;-)

Check them out 
https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/collections/all



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mode360 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> One day..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Market prices may be solid from the buying perspective for these guys at the moment, with folks dumping them to pick up the 500...


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

traf said:


> Blue black carrying over from the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another fave of mine. Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sri said:


> Many congratulations. Love Deepseas... I didn't buy for same reasons. If only they made those in 40mm... Re SD4K as Bill has also rightly pointed out, it's such a perfect watch. Great weight and size... It's a keeper for me... Enjoy yours in good health... Cheers


Thank you, sir! It's definitely a keeper!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I toxified my Pelagos  love Terry's hardware ;-)
> 
> Check them out
> https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/collections/all
> ...


The best in the biz!! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

rayraythemack said:


> Another fave of mine. Beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice capture. Does the blnr justice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you Brice 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Italian today


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Tudor black bay on leather Zulu for Tuesday.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Tudor black bay on leather Zulu for Tuesday.


I have zero need for another diver or Black Bay...My Lord that watch looks good...I have zero need for another diver or Black Bay.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Tudor black bay on leather Zulu for Tuesday.


Amazing combo there Vince... Cheers


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

My friends brought me out for my birthday. They didn't tell they were all wearing Rolex and Tudor #OddOneOut for once


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing the 1665, thought I'd give the bracelet a bit of a clean today.

Have a good one.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Linens, denims, flip flops, Bali and that world traveller watch... The Great 16570


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing the 1665, thought I'd give the bracelet a bit of a clean today.
> 
> Have a good one.


Mate, post my initial query on what is a bigger better acquisition than Microsoft, Linkdin acquisition, I was bit too blown away to return and comment deservedly... Wowzers!!! What stunners you got there mate... Great taste... Look forward to more posts... Cheers


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Giving the BLNR a spin this week









Instagram @primarology


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing the 1665, thought I'd give the bracelet a bit of a clean today.
> 
> Have a good one.


love this, cool shots mate.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Linens, denims, flip flops, Bali and that world traveller watch... The Great 16570
> 
> View attachment 8436882


Smart look Sri! Did you have something to do with that Microsoft/LinkedIn merger ??

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing the 1665, thought I'd give the bracelet a bit of a clean today.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> ...


That one is stunning ! 

Dibs ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing my Pelagos on Art's lamb skin strap. Clean look, light weight and super comfortable. A new favorite. 
Tonight our daughter, Jade, graduates and the Pelagos will join the ceremony 

Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Feeling vintage today, 1016 on Oyster never fails to amaze.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing my Pelagos on Art's lamb skin strap. Clean look, light weight and super comfortable. A new favorite.
> Tonight our daughter, Jade, graduates and the Pelagos will join the ceremony
> 
> Have a great day.
> ...


Amazing combo Brice...


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Inspired to rock the toxic NATO on Sub today









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## eacast (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## palex19 (Oct 19, 2015)

WOW, and another Daytona. Must be a popular watch


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

DJII, underrated in the Rolex lineup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

Hasnt got off my wrist since i got it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Mate, post my initial query on what is a bigger better acquisition than Microsoft, Linkdin acquisition, I was bit too blown away to return and comment deservedly... Wowzers!!! What stunners you got there mate... Great taste... Look forward to more posts... Cheers


Thanks mate, I love this thread, great posters and great watches to eyeball.

Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Inspired to rock the toxic NATO on Sub today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might have to give these NATOs a go, looking good


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with the 1665 again, just can't take it off ATM.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

And Mrs Brisman


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> And Mrs Brisman


Looks brilliant on her... Congratulations


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> And Mrs Brisman


The beauty is that you also can wear it   
Looking great on madam.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mmmmm sorry it's a moonwatch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> The beauty is that you also can wear it
> Looking great on madam.


----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Might have to give these NATOs a go, looking good


Nice shot 

AV


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









IP6s


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

rayraythemack said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A man after my own taste, nice pairing!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> A man after my own taste, nice pairing!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Exp2 still with new Everest rubber strap that came today. This watch was to be my low key, discreet GMT holiday watch for semi salubrious locations. With this strap on it looks like a £200 Seiko which was kinda the idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Phil40000 said:


> Exp2 still with new Everest rubber strap that came today. This watch was to be my low key, discreet GMT holiday watch for semi salubrious locations. With this strap on it looks like a £200 Seiko which was kinda the idea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic watch! Looks wonderful on the Everest.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Mate, still enjoying this one?

Been back looking at these lately, quite tempted.
I went to try one on yesterday, but out of stock....whew......

Maybe next week.

Do you wear this on NATO?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Mate, still enjoying this one?
> 
> Been back looking at these lately, quite tempted.
> I went to try one on yesterday, but out of stock....whew......
> ...


I'm nuts about it, yes. I have yet to wear it on nato, or the rubber strap, or anything other than the excellent bracelet. I'm a bracelet guy at heart, really, and that's always my first choice. Love the titanium and the blue dial. Plus, it's relatively reasonably priced.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Enjoying the cool 98 degree morning.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I'm nuts about it, yes. I have yet to wear it on nato, or the rubber strap, or anything other than the excellent bracelet. I'm a bracelet guy at heart, really, and that's always my first choice. Love the titanium and the blue dial. Plus, it's relatively reasonably priced.


A couple more questions.

What about the blue?

Tried it on at an AD a few weeks ago, the blue seemed...bright. And yet in some pics it looks a deep blue.
Maybe it was the lighting at the AD.

Do you find it changes depending where you are. How is it outside in natural light?

Thanks mate and enjoy your day


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> A couple more questions.
> 
> What about the blue?
> 
> ...


I love the color! I'm in natural light right now...and no need to adjust your monitor, that's the actual color of my trousers (and...that dial)!


























I agree that the color looks different based on the light. It appears more muted to me in dimmer light, a bolder shade in natural light. Sort of like the hulk in that respect (save for the sunburst aspect, obviously).


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Phil40000 said:


> Exp2 still with new Everest rubber strap that came today. This watch was to be my low key, discreet GMT holiday watch for semi salubrious locations. With this strap on it looks like a £200 Seiko which was kinda the idea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that looks very, very nice!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I love the color! I'm in natural light right now...and no need to adjust your monitor, that's the actual color of my trousers (and...that dial)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Bill, really warming to it.

I'm thinking it would be great to have a really modern watch to go with the vintage. 
Titanium, ceramic, in house with 70 hour reserve, the clasp, the quality.

And as you mentioned, very good for that price range.

Definitely try one next week.


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Becker said:


> Wow that looks very, very nice!


You rocking yours spurred me into getting this one a couple of weeks ago.

Here in the UK a similar era GMT-2 is very nearly double the price of my Exp-2 and I just think they are fantastic value at present.

The Everest rubber strap is really supple compared to an Omega OE rubber strap for example.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Looks great Bill, really warming to it.
> 
> I'm thinking it would be great to have a really modern watch to go with the vintage.
> Titanium, ceramic, in house with 70 hour reserve, the clasp, the quality.
> ...


I think it (along with the black, and the black 2-liner) provide excellent value in their respective price ranges. Though the blue is intense, it's muted by the fact the ceramic bezel insert is matte, and not shiny at all.

The beautiful color on the dial, and the details, such as the power reserve, depth of the luminous markers, date function, great clasp, excellent rubber strap, etc., make it a worthy addition. If it was substantially more money, I wouldn't have been into it, but at the price point, solid.


----------



## Danny4 (Sep 13, 2014)

Loving this watch!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Batman by the pool..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

mrbrianchu said:


> Blue on blue gingham


Wow. I absolutely love this piece! What's the reference number?


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Day to night, this piece shines










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mrs: "I can't believe you brought four divers on a five-day trip to the beach."
Me: "I know, right. Isn't it impressive how I narrowed it down like that?"
Mrs: (withering glance)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Mrs: "I can't believe you brought four divers on a five-day trip to the beach."
> Me: "I know, right. Isn't it impressive how I narrowed it down like that?"
> Mrs: (withering glance)


Your Mrs is top notch, she said "divers"


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Your Mrs is top notch, she said "divers"


I know, I was excited to hear that, and she is absolutely tops. The lady has caught the lingo but sadly not the interest in Rolex/Tudor!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Mrs: "I can't believe you brought four divers on a five-day trip to the beach."
> Me: "I know, right. Isn't it impressive how I narrowed it down like that?"
> Mrs: (withering glance)


Surely there's space for one GMT to round it off to 5?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

cpl said:


> Surely there's space for one GMT to round it off to 5?


I have 3 GMTs, and neglected to bring any this weekend. And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks gents! Cheers.



Sri said:


> Amazing combo there Vince... Cheers





AzHadEnuf said:


> I have zero need for another diver or Black Bay...My Lord that watch looks good...I have zero need for another diver or Black Bay.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Phil40000 said:


> You rocking yours spurred me into getting this one a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Here in the UK a similar era GMT-2 is very nearly double the price of my Exp-2 and I just think they are fantastic value at present.
> 
> ...


Same here in Oz with regards to the pricing. GMT II is nearly double an Explorer II.

I agree, excellent buying at the moment.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Danny4 said:


> Loving this watch!
> 
> View attachment 8453610


That dial is to die for


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Mrs: "I can't believe you brought four divers on a five-day trip to the beach."
> Me: "I know, right. Isn't it impressive how I narrowed it down like that?"
> Mrs: (withering glance)


Really good Dive collection there mate, nice variation.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Change tomorrow, this on NATO or might wear something else for a change.



And a nice open six in there too


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

I think they left me in near future..


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

A little late in the day to post this, but I've been wearing this all week.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

-


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Morning shave using my custom made Rolex Brush.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> A little late in the day to post this, but I've been wearing this all week.
> 
> Instagram @primarology


Interesting breakfast


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Closed six


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

QUOTE=hun23;30330290]







[/QUOTE]



Zabac said:


>





MickCollins1916 said:


>


Hook, line & sinker. Thanks guys 


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> Morning shave using my custom made Rolex Brush.
> 
> Instagram @primarology


Mate, love the brush...and the watch of course.


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

I am sorry...still the Italian


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Closed six


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mancayve said:


> QUOTE=hun23;30330290]


Hook, line & sinker. Thanks guys 

View attachment 8458234
[/QUOTE]

Ahhh! Well done, love it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

What do you think of this idea guys, since the thread has been going for a while now, how about a best of thread.

Maybe we'll see some old posters.

Possibly do it once a week or fortnight.

If it's a no no, please tell me

Let me know what you think, anyway back to 2012.

Best of Pages 1-5, enjoy, there are few in this first one.

And please excuse me for having a few of mine here, this was when I was initially trying to keep this thread going.

My Standout - that bezel damage on the Tudor 7016 belonging to Taswell.

Yours?



Dan Pierce said:


> dP





vintageguy said:


> this one, which shares the day with the Ranger





Brisman said:


> Changed over to my GMT Master II with the Coke bezel, this one is from 1991.
> 
> And what about you guys?





lhanddds said:


> View attachment 735726
> 
> 
> For today





Brisman said:


> Okay, another change and my current favourite.
> 
> Submariner 5513, Maxi Dial III from 1980.
> 
> ...





Dan Pierce said:


> dP





Dan Pierce said:


> dP





Brisman said:


> I'm not giving up on this thread yet.
> 
> Blue Tudor Sub. today.





lhanddds said:


> View attachment 742149





Taswell said:


> I'm having problems with the clasp on my blue flake .... I haven't been able to take it off for ages.
> View attachment 742168





S.L said:


> A bit of colour for Midsummers eve,





Fullers1845 said:


> Wore my 79190 yesterday.





Taswell said:


> My hard-working 7016 .. back from a long overdue service
> View attachment 749764
> 
> Good as new on the inside but aging gracefully on the outside.
> View attachment 749769





Garde-temps said:


>





Jason71 said:


> This combo





Nicky J said:


> How about one for us ladies?!
> My Tudor Monarch.
> View attachment 753772





Sea-Wolf said:


> +1. Lovely watch, I agree.
> 
> A few years ago I bought my mother-in-law what I thought to be a nice vintage manual-winding Rolex, a cocktail watch which "mom" really liked on receiving, only for it to basically sit in her watch box since, never actually worn (except when I come to visit, apparently) as she much prefers her Tudor Monarch that she later bought for herself, and just loves. Curiously, I had also looked at that Tudor before deciding on the cocktail watch and which my spouse thought her mother might like more, and I really should have listened (heh, my spouse really likes that one, too, but my thinking at the time was to get mom something dating to her year of birth, which we both thought was a nice idea also, and so that's what we wound up doing; but it's the nice Tudor that she ultimately wound up buying for herself that she actually wears!). A great watch, and thanks for sharing, Nicky!
> 
> ...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Phil40000 said:


> You rocking yours spurred me into getting this one a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Here in the UK a similar era GMT-2 is very nearly double the price of my Exp-2 and I just think they are fantastic value at present.
> 
> ...


Glad to be an enabler !


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> What do you think of this idea guys, since the thread has been going for a while now, how about a best of thread.
> 
> Maybe we'll see some old posters.
> 
> Possibly do it once a week or fortnight


Great idea there mate!

You know, I haven't been on this thread since the beginning, but I've read everything since I joined, from the first page to the last


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Was in court the whole day today, with my trusted Expy 1. Don't leave home without it!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> Was in court the whole day today, with my trusted Expy 1. Don't leave home without it!


Will we get to see you again?

Innocent or Guilty.

What was the charge....he owns too many watches me Lord!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

@Brisman; guilty of being admitted to the bar


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Mancayve said:


> QUOTE=hun23;30330290]


Hook, line & sinker. Thanks guys 

View attachment 8458234
[/QUOTE]
My next piece..milgauss must go for this tudor


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

@brisman, I think that's a great idea from the godfather of this thread! Appropriately named "the Don" 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Becker said:


> @Brisman; guilty of being admitted to the bar


I bet there's more than a few of us who'd be required to join you in that admission... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ttmaxti said:


> DJII, underrated in the Rolex lineup
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is indeed. 
I actually tried it on last weekend amongst maybe 15+ others I tried on at the AD Saturday. It and the rodhium grey Oyster Perpetual impressed me most. So nic so I am thinking of selling my SDc and get one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

@Brisman great idea mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Might have to give these NATOs a go, looking good


Highly recommend them. Plus Terry is a WIS like us, good family guy. 
I have several and like them allot including the kangoroo ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8453010
> 
> 
> Enjoying the cool 98 degree morning.


What a wonderful pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Looks great Bill, really warming to it.
> 
> I'm thinking it would be great to have a really modern watch to go with the vintage.
> Titanium, ceramic, in house with 70 hour reserve, the clasp, the quality.
> ...


You're essentially getting a Rolex for 3k 
Pretty amazing imho especially with in-house mvt.

If Rolex put heir name on it, it's be 14k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Mrs: "I can't believe you brought four divers on a five-day trip to the beach."
> Me: "I know, right. Isn't it impressive how I narrowed it down like that?"
> Mrs: (withering glance)


Ah ah  well played.

I amazed myself when I took only one watch on our Atlanta trip two weeks ago 
Going to Florida for two weeks in July, I usually bring 5-6 watches and am trying to stick to 1-2 this year 
Really challenging myself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> So nic so I am thinking of selling my SDc and get one.


Say it ain't so!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going to Florida for two weeks in July
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Hit me up if you're in the Fort Lauderdale area!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> Hit me up if you're in the Fort Lauderdale area!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


That'd be cool but we go down the gulf side. Love it down there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That'd be cool but we go down the gulf side. Love it down there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Naples has great watch shopping 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Interesting breakfast


It's a poached pear on gluten free muesli and dairy free coconut yogurt with a long black coffee, it was really great thanks for your interest.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PrimareSPA21 said:


> It's a poached pear on gluten free muesli and dairy free coconut yogurt with a long black coffee, it was really great thanks for your interest.
> 
> Instagram @primarology


Awesome dose of health to start the day right


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> What do you think of this idea guys, since the thread has been going for a while now, how about a best of thread.
> 
> Maybe we'll see some old posters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Haven't worn this one in a while. :-!


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Jason71 said:


> Haven't worn this one in a while. :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Jul 20, 2007)

I gave my (only) Rolex a break today to wear my Omega AT 2500 that arrived yesterday.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Awesome dose of health to start the day right


It helps, I've recently found I'm gluten and dairy intolerant so this kind of thing is a great breakfast for me. It does actually taste good too.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II today, I am going to have to get this one on a perlon or nato for the hot weather. Cheers gents!


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

What do you drink today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Had this one on today:









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Had this one on today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot hot hot


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF guys, rocking the moonwatch before swapping to my weekend watch in few hours


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

May I show my japan watch here for all of you guys...



alex79 said:


> TGIF guys, rocking the moonwatch before swapping to my weekend watch in few hours


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

He hate the darkness, so no lume


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Had this one on today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So so good


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still stuck on this, no change. Love it.

A change soon.....maybe..its just so vintage/new.

And in case your wondering, Blue Tudor 79090 case back in the background.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Hot hot hot





Brisman said:


> So so good


Thanks gents

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

A rare outing for my Airman today.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

on top of Bishops Peak


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry no Rolex or Tudor today but my favorite watch so I wanted to share 

Happy Friday my friends.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Back to Blue








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Two different perspectives


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Back to Blue
> View attachment 8470730
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, is that NOS? It's in incredible condition.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mick arthur said:


> Dude, is that NOS? It's in incredible condition.


Thanks!

Yes, pretty much. Except for the movement and caseback, the rest of the watch is NOS after 2 recent services & overhaul.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Expl.II for game today. ⚽










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

It's just to hot. Starting the weekend right...3,2,1....Now.


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Getting a bit old now as I've worn nothing else for 2 weeks but I'm loving this piece!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hurkoj (Mar 26, 2016)

Tonight lets try this grandpa  with nato


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Batman getting some donuts...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Destro1904 (Mar 16, 2016)

Wearing my trusty Black Bay


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure wish I could get my WUS password reset so I could login to the website.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Timester said:


> Sure wish I could get my WUS password reset so I could login to the website.


I had a heck of a time getting mine reset!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Buchmann69 said:


> Back to Blue
> View attachment 8470730
> 
> 
> ...


That is so Beautiful, wow! I want a Tudor sub so bad, what is the year and reference?

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

PowerChucker said:


> I had a heck of a time getting mine reset!
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Are you guys talking about the email to reset password thingy? I got that email and thought it was a scam. I have been able to go to WUS without being asked to put in new password.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> Are you guys talking about the email to reset password thingy? I got that email and thought it was a scam. I have been able to go to WUS without being asked to put in new password.


Yes the email is real, you should see a banner across the forums on the full desktop website. They are resetting all passwords soon, so they are sending out an email for everyone to change their passwords. I didn't get the email so I had to co tact the admins, then I tried to reset my PW on my phone and it didn't work, then I had trouble doing it on the computer. Chrome was acting funky and I think it kept trying to use an old stored password, so I had to clear out my cache and stuff from Chrome, then reset again before it worked. Then had to remember to change it on Tapatalk too.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

PowerChucker said:


> Yes the email is real, you should see a banner across the forums on the full desktop website. They are resetting all passwords soon, so they are sending out an email for everyone to change their passwords. I didn't get the email so I had to co tact the admins, then I tried to reset my PW on my phone and it didn't work, then I had trouble doing it on the computer. Chrome was acting funky and I think it kept trying to use an old stored password, so I had to clear out my cache and stuff from Chrome, then reset again before it worked. Then had to remember to change it on Tapatalk too.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Thanks for the explanation. I'll do it tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

I did the password reset procedure and I get an email with a link to click. I click the link and the website says they will now send me a new password. But I never receive the email with the new password. So I'm locked out of the website. Can only use tapatalk on my phone. Once tapatalk tries to verify my password I guess I'll be locked out with it too. I sent WUS an email but no reply to that either. Hopefully someone with some power will read this and help me out.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Timester said:


> I did the password reset procedure and I get an email with a link to click. I click the link and the website says they will now send me a new password. But I never receive the email with the new password. So I'm locked out of the website. Can only use tapatalk on my phone. Once tapatalk tries to verify my password I guess I'll be locked out with it too. I sent WUS an email but no reply to that either. Hopefully someone with some power will read this and help me out.


This may be a dumb question, but did you look in the spam folder? Because the password email comes from a different address that might get trapped in your spam folder. I'll PM you my email address, so if you get locked out email me and I'll contact the admins for you if you need.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, pretty much. Except for the movement and caseback, the rest of the watch is NOS after 2 recent services & overhaul.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it NOS or service parts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Batman getting some donuts...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love Duck donuts and love watching them make them too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Not my car... Not yet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The art of understatement... 16570

HAGW Gents

P.s. Good to see few Explorer IIs today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Bill, pictures don't do justice to this watch... I saw Alex's Lv when I met him in Jakarta... Amazing piece... Tbh I really liked it a lot in flesh.... Great piece from a great collection of yours... HAGW Cheers 

P.s. Have you tried this on any straps/natos?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Bill, pictures don't do justice to this watch... I saw Alex's Lv when I met him in Jakarta... Amazing piece... Tbh I really liked it a lot in flesh.... Great piece from from a great collection of yours... HAGW Cheers
> 
> P.s. Have you tried this on any straps/natos?


Thanks, and I agree! It's a beauty. I've not yet tried it on anything but the bracelet...one of these days, I shall. Cheers!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Pool day


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

First ever brand new watch from an AD 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Washing the car is such hard work.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Is it NOS or service parts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You're right, probably all service parts, I guess...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Evening switch


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

fordy964 said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> You're right, probably all service parts, I guess...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know, I was asking  was curious. 
It's so amazingly clean and beautiful. Best looking one I've seen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

You guys are absolutely killing it!! Awesome watches.

Let me bring it down a notch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I don't know, I was asking  was curious.
> It's so amazingly clean and beautiful. Best looking one I've seen
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks and not a problem
I think I was using the term NOS incorrectly, live and learn...!
Later,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rose on rubber, getting ready to watch the United States Air Force Thunderbirds at the Ocean City, MD air show.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Timester said:


> Sure wish I could get my WUS password reset so I could login to the website.


I'm having the exact same problem on TRF !

Mike B - Canada


----------



## TheITGuy (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Wearing my GMT II whilst watching the Euros here in the UK.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

I just heard the most beautiful of sounds: the doorbell on a Saturday morning from the FedEx man.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

All week, and all weekend.


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Surprisingly, I am only one watch too many from becoming a one watch person...

This will be my only watch when I sell my other watch.


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pook187 said:


> I just heard the most beautiful of sounds: the doorbell on a Saturday morning from the FedEx man.


Congrats  agreed. Beautiful sound 

My mailman delivered my custom Undone today 









and I stopped by Ballantyne Jewelers and walked away with this 









Just left Watch & Scotch at Windsor Jewelers and one of these two will be my next Rolex.  need to sel SDc though. 


















I liked this Petit Prince LE too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats  agreed. Beautiful sound
> 
> My mailman delivered my custom Undone today
> 
> ...


I love the colors on the OP, but the dial on that DJ is just so beautiful and more " alive" feeling than the OP... Might be different in person, but I vote DateJust.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats  agreed. Beautiful sound
> 
> My mailman delivered my custom Undone today
> 
> ...


Brice I wouldn't sell SdC for either of those!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Watching now Copa América Chile v Mexico. What a cracker on a Sunday morning ( HKT ) 










Great weekend & happy Father's Day


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

traf said:


> Brice I wouldn't sell SdC for either of those!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Yes yes, agreeing with that too. 
The SD4K is really special imo 

BTW it's me, it's Alex79, I just can't log on my regular account with this new password thing :/


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

MichaelB_Can said:


> I'm having the exact same problem on TRF !
> 
> Mike B - Canada


Same here, can't go on my account


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

Sri said:


> Bill, pictures don't do justice to this watch... I saw Alex's Lv when I met him in Jakarta... Amazing piece... Tbh I really liked it a lot in flesh.... Great piece from a great collection of yours... HAGW Cheers
> 
> P.s. Have you tried this on any straps/natos?


Olaaa Sri


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

Spending the weekend out of town, 30 km away from home in a nice resort 

Got to take the kids to the pool and playground









Great Sunday chaps


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Back to Blue
> View attachment 8470730
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so good


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

rockmastermike said:


> Two different perspectives


Great pics.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> First ever brand new watch from an AD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done mate, great that it worked out for you.

Fantastic watch, well done


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alex_daix said:


> Yes yes, agreeing with that too.
> The SD4K is really special imo
> 
> BTW it's me, it's Alex79, I just can't log on my regular account with this new password thing :/


Ah ah. I need to reset mine too. Can only log in thru Tapatalk. 
Just used temporary password and gonna try to reset it


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

edhchoe said:


> Surprisingly, I am only one watch too many from becoming a one watch person...
> 
> This will be my only watch when I sell my other watch.
> 
> ...


For how long......?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

BurtReynolds said:


> View attachment 8485706


Fantastic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PowerChucker said:


> I love the colors on the OP, but the dial on that DJ is just so beautiful and more " alive" feeling than the OP... Might be different in person, but I vote DateJust.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One





traf said:


> Brice I wouldn't sell SdC for either of those!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk





Alex_daix said:


> Yes yes, agreeing with that too.
> The SD4K is really special imo
> 
> BTW it's me, it's Alex79, I just can't log on my regular account with this new password thing :/


I know the SDc is a great watch and I've given it another good shot. Maybe it's not meant to be. Can't seem to get it right on the wrist. Not a fan of how it wears and it's a lot of $ to have in a watch and not feel 100%?

The DJII really impressed me. The OP rodhium grey dial
Is a beauty too. Maybe I'll just forget Rolex for a while or go back to the older SD or 16570 polar. 
I've also wanted a IWC lately.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Explorer II for Fathers Day and Le Mans 24hrs day. Another Porsche win not looking likely this time :-(


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Well done mate, great that it worked out for you.
> 
> Fantastic watch, well done


Thanks for your help!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Alex_daix said:


> Olaaa Sri


Wowzers that LV looks slick on that rubber 
Hope all is well Alex... Cheers


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I know the SDc is a great watch and I've given it another good shot. Maybe it's not meant to be. Can't seem to get it right on the wrist. Not a fan of how it wears and it's a lot of $ to have in a watch and not feel 100%?
> 
> The DJII really impressed me. The OP rodhium grey dial
> Is a beauty too. Maybe I'll just forget Rolex for a while or go back to the older SD or 16570 polar.
> I've also wanted a IWC lately.


Well I think its a win/win no matter which direction you go Brice!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Miserable Sydney day.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No problem, enabling is fun.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

damo_t said:


> Miserable Sydney day.


Great shot and combo. May I ask who's strap that is?


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats  agreed. Beautiful sound
> 
> My mailman delivered my custom Undone today
> 
> ...


Lots going on their Brice! I like the OP39 a lot but personally walked away with a DJ36 when faced with the choice. That Oris is very cool and I especially like the look of that IWC :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah ah. I need to reset mine too. Can only log in thru Tapatalk.
> Just used temporary password and gonna try to reset it


Am back now, thanks to the mods


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

damo_t said:


> Miserable Sydney day.


Thats such a great strap on that watch!


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Vintage OP


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I know the SDc is a great watch and I've given it another good shot. Maybe it's not meant to be. Can't seem to get it right on the wrist. Not a fan of how it wears and it's a lot of $ to have in a watch and not feel 100%?
> 
> The DJII really impressed me. The OP rodhium grey dial
> Is a beauty too. Maybe I'll just forget Rolex for a while or go back to the older SD or 16570 polar.
> I've also wanted a IWC lately.


The iwc petit prince looks great on your wrist, but it also seem to be a lot of €
How about speedmaster pro? I'd say it's really wrist friendly, yet it is a real looker imo


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Verdi said:


> Vintage OP


You should send that OP over to me Verdi...nobody wears little watches anymore. Beautiful!


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> You should send that OP over to me Verdi...nobody wears little watches anymore. Beautiful!


Haha. Yeah.

I also thought 34mm would be small for me but not in this case. This gold OP has such much wrist presence; it's a perfect dress/smart casual watch.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

This Seiko Spring Drive 'Tuna' reminds me of Mount Fuji.


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Pelagos on Sunday


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I'll be wearing the super-rare 16610428i today.

Happy Father's Day to all the dad's.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Happy Father's Day to all you gents.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy Father's Day guys. Wearing my Dads 6263, remembering what a great dad he was, watching his favorite sport this morning.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Father's Day to all the great dads here!

This today.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Cheers, brother. Best post I've read today.



AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8490178
> 
> 
> Happy Father's Day guys. Wearing my Dads 6263, remembering what a great dad he was, watching his favorite sport this morning.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm back! Thanks, Brad.

Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8490178
> 
> 
> Happy Father's Day guys. Wearing my Dads 6263, remembering what a great dad he was, watching his favorite sport this morning.


Great post and excellent watch...looks fast!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> The iwc petit prince looks great on your wrist, but it also seem to be a lot of €
> How about speedmaster pro? I'd say it's really wrist friendly, yet it is a real looker imo


I had a speedy and they are great indeed. 
The IWC Petit Prince isn't that $$, less than the Rolex DJII by a good bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Father's Day guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8490178
> 
> 
> Happy Father's Day guys. Wearing my Dads 6263, remembering what a great dad he was, watching his favorite sport this morning.




Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Happy Father's Day Gents. Stealth brunch pic...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Been choosing to wear this one everyday since the very start of June....










....over these two bad boys which I am tres fond of in a big way.










Thinking of pulling the trigger on this Rubber B strap. The black with a hint of red should match the Exp2 perfectly? Can't find a pic of this combo in the wild but looks pretty well here. If the Rubber B's quality is anything like the Everest rubber strap that landed last week I'll be rather pleased.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

At the watch buys roadshow, drooling over fine German watches.

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Back to the Milgauss today.









Instagram @primarology


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Great shot and combo. May I ask who's strap that is?


It's from Erika's Originals. ERIKA'S ORIGINALS ? ARTISAN LEATHER SLIPPERS AND MORE
Great quality, given it is a tad pricey.



fordy964 said:


> Thats such a great strap on that watch!


Thank you mate!


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have dress watch Japan too Bro



fordy964 said:


> Pool day


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

In it's natural environment...


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

kudalaut888 said:


> I have dress watch Japan too Bro


Nice GCAY996 Credor! Great 4S79 manual wind movement in it.


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thks Bro

You looks expert on Seiko.
Nice 4S79A/ 4S79 manual wind movement on it, got Chronometer/ COSC range.
Simply and guilloche dial
A little bit rare get good watch because 1995 production.



fordy964 said:


> Nice GCAY996 Credor! Great 4S79 manual wind movement in it.


----------



## macotono (Mar 21, 2013)

Wore my 5513 today at the pool. Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still no change for me.


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

3 days ago in the morning


----------



## wrist.time (Sep 4, 2013)

My new to me 14060. My first post on this side of the forums. I got a call from my jeweler saying they had some watches for me to look at, and a couple hours later this was mine.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

wrist.time said:


> My new to me 14060. My first post on this side of the forums. I got a call from my jeweler saying they had some watches for me to look at, and a couple hours later this was mine.


Congratulations, great watch and welcome to the "Dark Side"

You are now within its grasp, soon you will succumb to another.



Great watch too


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Explorer II again today


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Congratulations, welcome to Rolex, two thumbs up
Often come to this thread and see more poison here....
After 3 months your Rolex will have friend at home



wrist.time said:


> My new to me 14060. My first post on this side of the forums. I got a call from my jeweler saying they had some watches for me to look at, and a couple hours later this was mine.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Explorer II again today


Liking that NATO


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Phoenix :-!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Milgauss Monday


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Good morning everybody.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## wrist.time (Sep 4, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Congratulations, great watch and welcome to the "Dark Side"
> 
> You are now within its grasp, soon you will succumb to another.
> 
> ...


Ha, thank you. I realized I was nibbling around the edges all this time. Buying a Sub a few years ago would have spared me a lot of "collecting."


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wearing the sub today









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

wrist.time said:


> My new to me 14060. My first post on this side of the forums. I got a call from my jeweler saying they had some watches for me to look at, and a couple hours later this was mine.


Congrats. Nice looking sub there!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, Zenith today 









IP6s


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LSV (Jul 2, 2012)

Wearing my brand new GMT II BLNR today... It is my first Rolex and I just love it!!


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Lukebor said:


> Sorry, Gents, Zenith today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Zenith.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

LSV said:


> View attachment 8501978
> 
> 
> Wearing my brand new GMT II BLNR today... It is my first Rolex and I just love it!!


Congratulations on your first, it's a cracker.

Deserves a tune.....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

In the Dog House or what? Woof!

Can't seem to take this off.....I think the clasp is broken..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, there are some great watches posted when you go back through the thread.

As promised, here's a recap of pages, six through to ten.

There's a few here, hope you enjoy them.

Have a great day.



Sea-Wolf said:


> Gorgeous, guys. Thanks for sharing, and keep them coming!!!!
> 
> Will be starting the day out with the EXP I:
> 
> ...





andsan said:


>





Lexi said:


> 16753...





Fullers1845 said:


> 79190 Submariner
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lexi said:


>





Dan Pierce said:


> dP





Brisman said:


> Just put this on. Tudor Sub 7016/0 on an Oyster Bracelet.





Dan Pierce said:


> dP





S.L said:


> Thank you.
> I havent even thought about putting it back on the bracelet since I put it on the Isofrane, it will stay like this all summer at least,
> 
> 
> ...





Dan Pierce said:


> dP





lhanddds said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 771662





Will_f said:


> View attachment 775550
> 
> 
> Will





siaokia78 said:


> View attachment 776611
> 
> 
> regards,
> GL





Dan Pierce said:


> dP





S.L said:


>





lhanddds said:


> 9411/0
> View attachment 782526





wessa said:


>





Lexi said:


> The Queen with leather...





malus65 said:


> I just got back from Swiss, I had a midsize Tudor Sub on my wrist most of the time
> 
> 
> IMG_0109 by Malus65, on Flickr


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Gone back to my favourite piece, I'd keep this over anything else in my collection.









Instagram @primarology


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I ordered several strap options for my BBN, and they're starting to roll in...red rubber Bonetto Cinturini NATO today.


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice watch and great movement
I have zenith too
Triple date, chronograph, moonphase, guilloche dial and 36000bps



Lukebor said:


> Sorry, Gents, Zenith today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day chaps, sporting the hulk =)


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

16800 matte transitional. Best of both worlds.


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

LSV said:


> View attachment 8501978
> 
> 
> Wearing my brand new GMT II BLNR today... It is my first Rolex and I just love it!!


Congrats! One of my faves.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

My latest incoming. Sorry, not a Rolex or Tudor but wanted to share with all the great gents here on my favourite perpetual thread on WUS.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Decided to 'jazz up' the Black Bay today


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> My latest incoming. Sorry, not a Rolex or Tudor but wanted to share with all the great gents here on my favourite perpetual thread on WUS.


Congratulations, thats got to be a grail piece for anyone :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

kudalaut888 said:


> Nice watch and great movement
> I have zenith too
> Triple date, chronograph, moonphase, guilloche dial and 36000bps


A black Chronomaster is close to the top of my next up list. It could be soon...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> My latest incoming. Sorry, not a Rolex or Tudor but wanted to share with all the great gents here on my favourite perpetual thread on WUS.


Congratulations mate, very nice indeed.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

The obligatory Mercedes emblem shot with my 2-day old sub

DSC_2603 by slideit, on Flickr

DSC_2604 by slideit, on Flickr


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

I like classic blussy
Nice blue color, no like blue TT Ceramic



Brisman said:


> Wow, there are some great watches posted when you go back through the thread.
> 
> As promised, here's a recap of pages, six through to ten.
> 
> ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> My latest incoming. Sorry, not a Rolex or Tudor but wanted to share with all the great gents here on my favourite perpetual thread on WUS.


:-!! 
Congrats, that's sexy


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

LSV said:


> View attachment 8501978
> 
> 
> Wearing my brand new GMT II BLNR today... It is my first Rolex and I just love it!!


Congrats on the blnr


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

From one fashion capital to another... Off to Milano wearing my Seamaster De Ville (SD4K on standby 

Good day Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> My latest incoming. Sorry, not a Rolex or Tudor but wanted to share with all the great gents here on my favourite perpetual thread on WUS.


Hey Vince, that's hot!!! Congratulations mate... Look forward to your initial impressions etc... Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another pix just because...   
Enabling anyone?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Another pix just because...
> Enabling anyone?


Stop it matey


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Pepsi poison...again


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> My latest incoming. Sorry, not a Rolex or Tudor but wanted to share with all the great gents here on my favourite perpetual thread on WUS.


Wow Q!! Major congrats! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Another pix just because...
> Enabling anyone?


That green is stunning! Great capture Alex 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Old lady in the house !

The "infamous" Turn-O-Graph... yep, not a single polished surface on her body ! ;-)


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> My latest incoming. Sorry, not a Rolex or Tudor but wanted to share with all the great gents here on my favourite perpetual thread on WUS.


fantastic, Vince!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Feels like a TOG Tuesday to me.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Quick pic


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

What am I wearing today?

Well...Ladies and Gentlemen...something amazing...✌










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

zm1977 said:


> What am I wearing today?
> 
> Well...Ladies and Gentlemen...something amazing...✌
> 
> ...


Wow! Congrats! Amazing watch...


----------



## Deus Vult (Dec 16, 2014)

View attachment 8509138


Mine says hi


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Tudor Tuesday today


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

At the pool.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> My latest incoming. Sorry, not a Rolex or Tudor but wanted to share with all the great gents here on my favourite perpetual thread on WUS.


A dream piece congrats.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

An amazing evening in Milano...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

zm1977 said:


> What am I wearing today?
> 
> Well...Ladies and Gentlemen...something amazing...✌
> 
> ...


Wow, can't wait to get mine. Dying inside a little bit each day LOL

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> My latest incoming. Sorry, not a Rolex or Tudor but wanted to share with all the great gents here on my favourite perpetual thread on WUS.


Gorgeous pickup, sir -- in my ideal world, I'd have one of those (maybe the travel time, since it's my fantasy land!). I think it stands in its own right in re: the Nautilus.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switcheroo


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos today on a summer isofrane


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

zm1977 said:


> What am I wearing today?
> 
> Well...Ladies and Gentlemen...something amazing...✌
> 
> ...


Best photo ever taken of the new white panda. The black version photographs so well that it almost made me lean in that direction. Not so anymore.

Thank you very much for this shot.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

sportura said:


> Best photo ever taken of the new white panda. The black version photographs so well that it almost made me lean in that direction. Not so anymore.
> 
> Thank you very much for this shot.


I hear you, that black is looking really good, but not quite as good as this:




























Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks fordy964. I usually don't like to use the term Grail, but this is as close to one as it gets for me. 


fordy964 said:


> Congratulations, thats got to be a grail piece for anyone :-!


Thanks, D. Appreciate it.


Brisman said:


> Congratulations mate, very nice indeed.


Thanks, Alex. Indeed it's sexy. Lol.


alex79 said:


> :-!!
> Congrats, that's sexy


Thanks, Sri. The watch is incredible comfortable to wear at 40m, 46mm lug to lug, and 8mm thick. It is very light. It is incredibly versatile as it can be casual, but would not look out of place in a formal setting because it's so thin. The dial needs to be seen in person to appreciate as it has hints of grey and black depending on the light and textured. Much like how the BLNR looks better in person. A gorgeous watch indeed. Funny thing is Patek movements can't hack. 


Sri said:


> Hey Vince, that's hot!!! Congratulations mate... Look forward to your initial impressions etc... Cheers


Thanks, bud!


traf said:


> Wow Q!! Major congrats!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Cheers, man.


MickCollins1916 said:


> fantastic, Vince!


Thanks. I feel fortunate to find this piece at this time in my collecting careers. 


PrimareSPA21 said:


> A dream piece congrats.
> 
> Instagram @primarology


Many thanks, man. I don't travel much so the travel time may be a bit over kill. And I wanted the watch to be on the small size for my slim wrist and I like simpler less cluttered dials anyway. Besides my BLNR does the gmt thing pretty well. I too think the aquanaut is distinct enough to stand alone as well from its older brother in the nautilus. Cheers.


hornsup84 said:


> Gorgeous pickup, sir -- in my ideal world, I'd have one of those (maybe the travel time, since it's my fantasy land!). I think it stands in its own right in re: the Nautilus.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> An amazing evening in Milano...


Envying you  enjoy enjoy enjoy  


traf said:


> That green is stunning! Great capture Alex
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, the lighting was just about right to capture that one 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Still smitten by this. One more if I may, gents.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

A lovely lower end just acquired, the dial is really interesting, another one hard to capture in image. 
Not a Rolex / Tudor but worth sharing imo, yet another model highly enabled by this forum lol










Great humpday chaps =)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Im a big fan of the cocktail time. I have the sarb035 and think it's a the best valued watch in their lineup.



alex79 said:


> A lovely lower end just acquired, the dial is really interesting, another one hard to capture in image.
> Not a Rolex / Tudor but worth sharing imo, yet another model highly enabled by this forum lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm with you on the SARB's as I have a few myself :-! There are some great models in the various 6R15 movement series. I have great memories of the Cocktail Time since I bought one for my Dad when he was visiting me in Japan a few years ago. He'd always loved watches and I'd started buying him the odd piece and he'd started a small collection of his own adding a few pieces from local jewellers. He was so chipper about the Cocktail Time he was dancing around the shop with a huge grin on his face. Partly the magic of getting a new watch and partly the magic of being in Japan for the first time. A few days later he was back and bought himself a SARB017 Alpinist and he often asks me to bring him one back from Japan. I'm there next week and will pick him something out again.


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Looking for Grand Cocktail bro



alex79 said:


> A lovely lower end just acquired, the dial is really interesting, another one hard to capture in image.
> Not a Rolex / Tudor but worth sharing imo, yet another model highly enabled by this forum lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Love the way the light can play with the ceramic dial. In some lights, it's almost grey, yet in others it's the darkest of blacks.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Datejust today



I was enjoying the side on view of the crystal so I thought I would share. It sticks up more than you think on a 16234


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Finally a change for me and a Sub that I have worn for a while.

Also the Mrs sporting her new Daytona at lunch, well pleased she is.


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Bro

Someone want to sell

SEIKO CREDOR PACIFIQUE CHRONOGRAPH 6S77 LIMITED 2000 GCBK997 6S77-0A10 for 2000 USD$
That's cheap or expensive

The watch is legit and LNIB condition
Carbon Dial and 48 hours power reserve indicator,
Automatic movement



fordy964 said:


> I'm with you on the SARB's as I have a few myself :-! There are some great models in the various 6R15 movement series. I have great memories of the Cocktail Time since I bought one for my Dad when he was visiting me in Japan a few years ago. He'd always loved watches and I'd started buying him the odd piece and he'd started a small collection of his own adding a few pieces from local jewellers. He was so chipper about the Cocktail Time he was dancing around the shop with a huge grin on his face. Partly the magic of getting a new watch and partly the magic of being in Japan for the first time. A few days later he was back and bought himself a SARB017 Alpinist and he often asks me to bring him one back from Japan. I'm there next week and will pick him something out again.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Macro Blussy Dial, Submarine blue TT 16613 Z series, Sunburst Dial


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

my shot from this morning.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

kudalaut888 said:


> Hi Bro
> 
> Someone want to sell
> 
> ...


Lovely movement but I haven't seen many Credor Chronographs that I admire Their sports watches come off as a bit dressy and not in a good way (unlike say a Zenith Chronomaster). Anyway, a quick look on Chrono24 says it's priced at the upper end of the scale for this model.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Not a Rolex or Tudor but my new favorite go to watch!
Calypsomatic reference 8895!

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Still some lume left


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

I love 'em on Rubber Bs!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

On W&W model 2 this afternoon.


----------



## lukyswara (Feb 23, 2013)

Pelagos on a Bond nato


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II for jump day this week, I hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just watching Copa Colombia v Chile 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> On W&W model 2 this afternoon.


Trying plenty of straps there Bill, it's certainly a very versatile watch.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Trying plenty of straps there Bill, it's certainly a very versatile watch.


I am indeed...this is one of two Horween chromexcel leather straps that arrived today. I have yet to try the second. I have a custom shell cordovan one that should be here in a few weeks. Then I promise I'll cut it out for awhile...

But I really like this one. It may become my go-to for this watch.

On a separate strap-related note, I got an email from Michael Young indicating my Tudor 9315 bracelet is en route back from the spa in Hong Kong, so that's another exciting development. Looking forward to its arrival.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lukyswara said:


> Pelagos on a Bond nato
> 
> View attachment 8524058


Looks good on that NATO.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I am indeed...this is one of two Horween chromexcel leather straps that arrived today. I have yet to try the second. I have a custom shell cordovan one that should be here in a few weeks. Then I promise I'll cut it out for awhile...
> 
> But I really like this one. It may become my go-to for this watch.
> 
> On a separate strap-related note, I got an email from Michael Young indicating my Tudor 9315 bracelet is en route back from the spa in Hong Kong, so that's another exciting development. Looking forward to its arrival.


Looking forward to seeing the result from Michael Young, hopefully you have some before pics.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue SF again.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Looking forward to seeing the result from Michael Young, hopefully you have some pics.


I took some "before" pics, and I'll share those and the "after" as well. All the kids on TRF swear by him, and his work looks to be sterling, based on pics.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

This is so versatile on a Nato


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> On W&W model 2 this afternoon.


Thats one of my favorite straps. Thanks for the reminder, been awhile since I wore mine. I need to get a 22mm for my BBR.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Thats one of my favorite straps. Thanks for the reminder, been awhile since I wore mine. I need to get a 22mm for my BBR.
> 
> View attachment 8526018


Ralph, that is a good look! I like your style. This is the first one I have ordered from W&W, but there will definitely be more. Fit, finish, comfort, all there.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Blue SF again.


Amazing!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> A lovely lower end just acquired, the dial is really interesting, another one hard to capture in image.
> Not a Rolex / Tudor but worth sharing imo, yet another model highly enabled by this forum lol
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Alex... Such an elegant piece


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Has been awhile due to the password saga... Have a great day guys!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Tudor for a meeting in Sheffield...


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Another day, another year. Keeping it green today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> Amazing!


Thank you.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

r3kahsttub said:


> Another day, another year. Keeping it green today


The dial looks black in that pic. it just shows you what different lighting conditions do.

Great watch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Followed


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Vintage Tudor for a meeting in Sheffield...


Wow looking sharp there sir!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Followed


Nice Alex


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks guys, I don't know what took me so long to pull the trigger  
On a side note I am stunned by how lucky I am, was expecting like +-15 to 20 s/day, but it's running spot on :-!! 
Not even + 1 second in 36 hours... Hope it will last  


qtip.416 said:


> Im a big fan of the cocktail time. I have the sarb035 and think it's a the best valued watch in their lineup.





fordy964 said:


> I'm with you on the SARB's as I have a few myself :-! There are some great models in the various 6R15 movement series. I have great memories of the Cocktail Time since I bought one for my Dad when he was visiting me in Japan a few years ago. He'd always loved watches and I'd started buying him the odd piece and he'd started a small collection of his own adding a few pieces from local jewellers. He was so chipper about the Cocktail Time he was dancing around the shop with a huge grin on his face. Partly the magic of getting a new watch and partly the magic of being in Japan for the first time. A few days later he was back and bought himself a SARB017 Alpinist and he often asks me to bring him one back from Japan. I'm there next week and will pick him something out again.





Sri said:


> Congratulations Alex... Such an elegant piece


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Wow looking sharp there sir!


+1


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Nice Alex


Thanks mate


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Just another Throwback Thursday.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Duplicate (annoying website functionality)


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Finally reset my password. Nice to be back with you fine folks again.

Tudor BBB while house shopping with the wife.


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Been looking at the Explorer lately but it's Coke today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Rolex break for the bronze SD on Bas & Lokes Monaco strap with sweet custom bronze buckle from Arunas in Lithuania!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## 3leafz (Jan 22, 2009)

Submariner on nato!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> Still smitten by this. One more if I may, gents.


Another beauty Vince! Really special piece you have there. Many congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Many thanks, Rob. Not too many of these pop up in Canada so when the opportunity presented itself I had to do it. Such a fantastic watch in so many ways.

Hope you're well.

Cheers



Buchmann69 said:


> Another beauty Vince! Really special piece you have there. Many congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Another pix just because...
> Enabling anyone?


Actually, yes!
The green bug has bit, Alex!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Red 73 Sub


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

hun23 said:


>


Good capture with the shark


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

bazza. said:


> Red 73 Sub


Fantastic Red Sub, great insert


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Still wearing my SDc.

Instagram @primarology


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Actually, yes!
> The green bug has bit, Alex!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How bad ?  
Bad enough to pull the trigger I hope


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tudor Sub today.

Nearly the weekend


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Coke poison again...
See the beauty GMT poison, last GMT classic, Z series unpolished


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Well I haven't worn a Rolex or Tudor in 4 days. Must be a record for me. Have a great weekend.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

It's Friday





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

traf said:


> Had this one on today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn that's a Georgeous combo

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

alex79 said:


> How bad ?
> Bad enough to pull the trigger I hope


We shall see. I'm in no rush.
Need to move a few watches first and then perhaps...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> We shall see. I'm in no rush.
> Need to move a few watches first and then perhaps...


Sounds like a good plan


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Mornin'


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

This as always









mobile rhj


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Tudor Sub today


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

It's the first time I've ever been able to post in this thread. 
I picked up this 7021/0 from my watch guy today and I'm over the moon. 

The story of how I came by it can be found here. Thanks to all those that gave me advice.
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=2579954&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Started out with this...









...switched before heading to the office.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

tritto said:


> It's the first time I've ever been able to post in this thread.
> I picked up this 7021/0 from my watch guy today and I'm over the moon.
> 
> The story of how I came by it can be found here. Thanks to all those that gave me advice.
> ...


I love this story and the journey of this watch.

It's just so unique.

Really appreciate you sharing it here, it's a rare occasion when this happens.

So well done.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This:


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This one again. Happy Friday gents










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

This. And TGIF! Such a busy week behind me, and still even more busy weeks to come!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

This all day today.



HAGW chaps :-!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Tudor Oysterdate!


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

With cooler temperatures coming back in Tucson (mid 90's) I'm braking out the leather. Have a safe weekend guys!


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Fantastic Red Sub, great insert


Thank you Sir


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Speedy friday.
HAGW Gents!









IP6s


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's been a very hectic week... HAGF


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Damn that's a Georgeous combo
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks bud 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

As much as I love my SubC, nothing beats the lume and legibility of the Pelagos.


----------



## BillyHSAT (Jan 16, 2014)

My first Submariner


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Italian for the weekend


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

BillyHSAT said:


> My first Submariner


Very nice first Sub, another gorgeous insert.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Relaxing this afternoon, watching sports, AFL, Rugby League and just waiting for the Union to start.
Channel surfing.

Enjoy your Sat.


----------



## BillyHSAT (Jan 16, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Relaxing this afternoon, watching sports, AFL, Rugby League and just waiting for the Union to start.
> Channel surfing.
> 
> Enjoy your Sat.


Beautiful!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

BillyHSAT said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

Working amidst heavy rains

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Relaxing


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BillyHSAT said:


> My first Submariner


Smoking hot


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

MuckyMark said:


>


Happy Bithday :-D


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

A somewhat pensive morning with the Tudor Heritage Chrono...



Decided to stop moping about and take the kids to the pool to take my mind off things. Quick switch in the meantime...



...but still really really struggling with the Brexit news. Music therapy and the Sub...


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Watching the Wallabies with two labradors

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## doshu (Apr 14, 2013)

During rehearsal


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

no Rollie for first swim meet of the season..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> Watching the Wallabies with two labradors
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Are you still pleased with this one?

Seems to work really well on a multitude of straps.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## BillyHSAT (Jan 16, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> A somewhat pensive morning with the Tudor Heritage Chrono...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that is definitely the ticket to get a mind off Brexit!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Masterin' the seas today.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Are you still pleased with this one?
> 
> Seems to work really well on a multitude of straps.


Over the moon. I'm still enjoying the honeymoon period on the bracelet. Keen to try out the fabric strap, a BC rubber NATO, Isofrane, and tropic

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sub today 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Out with the wife


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

fordy964 said:


> Happy Bithday
> 
> Ah you caught that. No spell check on the label maker
> 
> Thanks...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SD on a beautiful evening in Pittsburgh


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah... Swapped it... Returned the black and got the grey  What do you reckon Gents? Cheers

Out:









In:


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Yeah... Swapped it... Returned the black and got the grey  What do you reckon Gents? Cheers
> 
> Out:
> 
> ...


I prefer the grey...excellent choice, Sri!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Yeah... Swapped it... Returned the black and got the grey  What do you reckon Gents? Cheers
> 
> Out:
> 
> ...


Great call! Love that grey 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think the grey is the best of the three Sri and I wish I'd done the same in retrospect. Good decision :-!



Sri said:


> Yeah... Swapped it... Returned the black and got the grey  What do you reckon Gents? Cheers
> 
> Out:
> 
> ...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Also prefer the grey. Good decision.



Sri said:


> Yeah... Swapped it... Returned the black and got the grey  What do you reckon Gents? Cheers
> 
> Out:
> 
> ...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8541714
> 
> 
> View attachment 8541722
> ...


I really, really hate this thread! I'm just sitting here in my favorite chair, on a peaceful Saturday night, catching up on WUS, and BANG! I want a white Explorer! I have never thought about getting an Explorer, there're nice, but I go from, oh there's a shot of an Explorer to, MY GOD, MY LIFE WONT BE COMPLETE TILL A GET A WHITE EXPLORER! It's not like I've never seen one before. How does this happen?

Edit:

and a 1680...and a blue Tudor Sub...and a 1815 ALS Flyback...and a 12 step program.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thats is the right move and I prefer the grey dial too. It looks amazing. Enjoy!



Sri said:


> Yeah... Swapped it... Returned the black and got the grey  What do you reckon Gents? Cheers
> 
> Out:
> 
> In:


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> I really, really hate this thread! I'm just sitting here in my favorite chair, on a peaceful Saturday night, catching up on WUS, and BANG! I want a white Explorer! I have never thought about getting an Explorer, there're nice, but I go from, oh there's a shot of an Explorer to, MY GOD, MY LIFE WONT BE COMPLETE TILL A GET A WHITE EXPLORER! It's not like I've never seen one before. How does this happen?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> and a 1680...and a blue Tudor Sub...and a 1815 ALS Flyback...and a 12 step program.


I feel your pain Ralph!! So many watches and so little time to wear them all

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

the sub...classic and simple


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Yeah... Swapped it... Returned the black and got the grey  What do you reckon Gents? Cheers
> 
> Out:
> 
> ...


I am in the minority  the grey looks good but I prefer the black matey 

Still looking to add a cyclop?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great Sunday chaps


----------



## iVW (Mar 1, 2013)

Should I pull the trigger?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Enjoyed a nice afternoon in downtown Detroit today. For all the negative press, this city has some good things going for it.









Apologies for the poor picture quality.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

iVW said:


> Should I pull the trigger?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are into that model I'd wait the new version, looks better imo


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex. Relaxing Saturday evening and great Sunday everyone.










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Blnr from another mother, just received  
Happy Sunday guys


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

No Rolex but a Friend....
Omega Deville...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Yeah... Swapped it... Returned the black and got the grey  What do you reckon Gents? Cheers
> 
> Out:
> 
> ...


Looks great, and the correct one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

beeman101 said:


> No Rolex but a Friend....
> Omega Deville...
> 
> View attachment 8560642


Very nice indeed.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with the SD.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Double P.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Sticking with the SD.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Started the day with a chronograph for perfect 4 minute eggs 



Then the Turtle at the pool...



And finishing up with the Sub for a little BBQ :-!



A great Sunday - hope yours is too b-)


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Blnr from another mother, just received
> Happy Sunday guys


Very nice :-! I am hoping to catch a 'Batman' Turtle myself at some point.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

beeman101 said:


> No Rolex but a Friend....
> Omega Deville...
> 
> View attachment 8560642


I like this. I saw a non-chrono variant for sale the other day and am still just a bit tempted ;-)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Sticking with the SD.


Just stunning mate...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I prefer the grey...excellent choice, Sri!





traf said:


> Great call! Love that grey
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk





fordy964 said:


> I think the grey is the best of the three Sri and I wish I'd done the same in retrospect. Good decision :-!





cpl said:


> Also prefer the grey. Good decision.





qtip.416 said:


> Thats is the right move and I prefer the grey dial too. It looks amazing. Enjoy!





alex79 said:


> I am in the minority  the grey looks good but I prefer the black matey
> 
> Still looking to add a cyclop?





Brisman said:


> Looks great, and the correct one.


Many thanks Gents.... I am truly loving this piece... It can never match the vintage piece but this is something that will stand out in my tiny collection... A unique Chrono indeed... Love the hands and registers... It's bit blocky and thick... Love the weight and feel too... Good weekend Gents

Alex, totally appreciate your comments and feedback matey... I remember you saying the same when we met in Jakarta  Got a few black dials so I thought l'd get this grey for a change  Good weekend mate

Love the dial


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> I really, really hate this thread! I'm just sitting here in my favorite chair, on a peaceful Saturday night, catching up on WUS, and BANG! I want a white Explorer! I have never thought about getting an Explorer, there're nice, but I go from, oh there's a shot of an Explorer to, MY GOD, MY LIFE WONT BE COMPLETE TILL A GET A WHITE EXPLORER! It's not like I've never seen one before. How does this happen?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> and a 1680...and a blue Tudor Sub...and a 1815 ALS Flyback...and a 12 step program.


A 16570 is a true classic... It's forever... I just love it's understated yet elegant look... Truly versatile from travels to bars to boardrooms 
Posting one from the archives  (enabling, more enabling )


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Completely agree AzHE. This thread is bad news but so many stellar people here.. I was influenced and pick up the BLNR. Picked up the 16570/Tudor Sub because of Donald/Sri/Becker/Buchmann.

Black Bay Black, Oris65, 216570. Many enablers here. Now I have the ceramic Daytona, 5513 and 16710 in que waiting for the right opportunity. Lol. Well The good news is if you buy Rolex you won't lose too much once you decide to flip for the next piece.

Cheers.



AzHadEnuf said:


> I really, really hate this thread! I'm just sitting here in my favorite chair, on a peaceful Saturday night, catching up on WUS, and BANG! I want a white Explorer! I have never thought about getting an Explorer, there're nice, but I go from, oh there's a shot of an Explorer to, MY , MY LIFE WONT BE COMPLETE TILL A GET A WHITE EXPLORER! It's not like I've never seen one before. How does this happen?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> and a 1680...and a blue Tudor Sub...and a 1815 ALS Flyback...and a 12 step program.





Sri said:


> A 16570 is a true classic... It's forever... I just love it's understated yet elegant look... Truly versatile from travels to bars to boardrooms
> Posting one from the archives  (enabling, more enabling )
> 
> View attachment 8561738


I bought the black 16570 to "test drive" as I couldn't find a nice polar yet. Still have that itch for the polar. Agree that it's a true classic and the best value Rolex, Sri.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Many thanks Gents.... I am truly loving this piece... It can never match the vintage piece but this is something that will stand out in my tiny collection... A unique Chrono indeed... Love the hands and registers... It's bit blocky and thick... Love the weight and feel too... Good weekend Gents
> 
> Alex, totally appreciate your comments and feedback matey... I remember you saying the same when we met in Jakarta  Got a few black dials so I thought l'd get this grey for a change  Good weekend mate
> 
> ...


Good point about the other black dials you have, I also thought about it  
Very cool you could swap it mate


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Very nice :-! I am hoping to catch a 'Batman' Turtle myself at some point.


Hehe thanks  
The batman and cola editions are really cool, the hard part is to decide which one to pick


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Update



















RSC quote 700,000 KRW over the phone. Actual cost 206,000 KRW = around $175 USD to simply replace the crystal. Nothing wrong with the dial, bezel, or anything else, minus a few good scratches on the case and bracelet. 2 weeks total. Not too shabby.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

deozed said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it's back w/o much damage to your wallet


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Where it all started. 16610 F serial circa 2004. Wedding gift from the in-laws 2005.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

rayraythemack said:


> Where it all started. 16610 F serial circa 2004. Wedding gift from the in-laws 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll join you with my sub on NATO









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

traf said:


> I'll join you with my sub on NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

rayraythemack said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cheers 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Heading home from a great morning at the gym. Nap time!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

After quite a few hectic weekends in a row, it's been wonderful to sit and relax today. Soccer and Blue Moon (and Game of Thrones tonight). Hope everyone else had a great Sunday!

Tudor BBB per usual.


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sri said:


> A 16570 is a true classic... It's forever... I just love it's understated yet elegant look... Truly versatile from travels to bars to boardrooms
> Posting one from the archives  (enabling, more enabling )
> 
> View attachment 8561738


Always good to know that I have friends around here that will assist me in doing the next right thing. BTW Siri, the gray THC is beautiful, hope to see a cyclops on it someday.


----------



## BillyHSAT (Jan 16, 2014)

deozed said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did RSC fix it or someone else?


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

mobile rhj


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Drab day in Brisbane










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea Dweller from earlier today taking a walk to the lake with my daughter. I'm resting up today for an intense work week ahead.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

⚡Watch-spotting at Dead & Co in Citi Field, NY⚡








Hard to capture, here's John Mayer wearing his new Rolex Daytona on the stage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

It's been a while for me! BLNR today!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

BillyHSAT said:


> Did RSC fix it or someone else?


RSC in Gangnam-gu, Seoul, Korea.


----------



## BillyHSAT (Jan 16, 2014)

deozed said:


> RSC in Gangnam-gu, Seoul, Korea.


Nice!


----------



## BillyHSAT (Jan 16, 2014)

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice patina you have going on there!


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Today watch, before lunch time
Stick Dial


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Completely agree AzHE. This thread is bad news but so many stellar people here.. I was influenced and pick up the BLNR. Picked up the 16570/Tudor Sub because of Donald/Sri/Becker/Buchmann.
> 
> Black Bay Black, Oris65, 216570. Many enablers here. Now I have the ceramic Daytona, 5513 and 16710 in que waiting for the right opportunity. Lol. Well The good news is if you buy Rolex you won't lose too much once you decide to flip for the next piece.
> 
> ...


'Test drive'  Haha Good one mate...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Always good to know that I have friends around here that will assist me in doing the next right thing. BTW Siri, the gray THC is beautiful, hope to see a cyclops on it someday.


Yes Sir... this thread is full of some amazing people with some great taste... 

Thanks very much indeed...I'm usually against mods, but THC will be an exception  I'm def going to add a cyclops to it... Cheers


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Very nice indeed.





fordy964 said:


> I like this. I saw a non-chrono variant for sale the other day and am still just a bit tempted ;-)


Thank you so much for the kind words guys ! I was a bit skeptical about getting it but very happy with it now.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Finally back from being fixed after stopping three days after I bought it from Watches of Knightsbridge three months ago. Rolex declined to repair it but the vendor did the decent thing. Now really enjoying it, and - big surprise - the old folded link bracelet is actually the most comfortable I have (not my best picture)


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Milgauss, hasn't seen sunlight in a while.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

It's good to be back at last! I couldn't get my old nick chriscentro back, urgh...oh well.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

ChristopherChia said:


> It's good to be back at last! I couldn't get my old nick chriscentro back, urgh...oh well.


Missed your photography! Glad to have you back 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

traf said:


> Missed your photography! Glad to have you back
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

DJ for *Blue Monday*


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

1680









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Trying out another new strap while I enjoy coffee on my parents' porch in Buffalo, N.Y....this one is Horween Chromexcel leather.

Great value for what I paid, and the artisan happens to be in Buffalo as well. Nice, thick leather, and the pull-up quality of CXL is cool - the oils shift as the leather moves.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Trying out another new strap while I enjoy coffee on my parents' porch in Buffalo, N.Y....this one is Horween Chromexcel leather.
> 
> Great value for what I paid, and the artisan happens to be in Buffalo as well. Nice, thick leather, and the pull-up quality of CXL is cool - the oils shift as the leather moves.


U seem to really enjoy the honeymoon with that BB


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> U seem to really enjoy the honeymoon with that BB


I really like its versatility and comfort on a variety of straps! So pleased it's working out, because I hated the first one on the bracelet...I wish I would have tried it on strap sooner. Such a great watch for the money.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

fooling around with the auto/manual focus modes:


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Becker said:


>


Evening switch from 1 to 2


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Started like this:










Finished like this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Becker said:


>


nice suit.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Tempusfugitus said:


> Finally back from being fixed after stopping three days after I bought it from Watches of Knightsbridge three months ago. Rolex declined to repair it but the vendor did the decent thing. Now really enjoying it, and - big surprise - the old folded link bracelet is actually the most comfortable I have (not my best picture)


What year is your watch? Obviously we would need more data than just your experience, but it would be interesting to know for future reference if Rolex won't go beyond a specific year.

Good feedback on the bracelet - I have not owned a folded-link yet....


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sorry All
Today morning simple slim dress watch


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Swapped out the insert on my modified LV for a different look. :-!


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Jul 20, 2007)

deozed said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What caused the damage?



biokeys87 said:


> It's been a while for me! BLNR today!


That's a cool bracelet, do you have more pics?



Tempusfugitus said:


> Finally back from being fixed after stopping three days after I bought it from Watches of Knightsbridge three months ago. Rolex declined to repair it but the vendor did the decent thing. Now really enjoying it, and - big surprise - the old folded link bracelet is actually the most comfortable I have (not my best picture)


What was the reason Rolex gave for not fixing it?


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Jul 20, 2007)

DSSD doing some yard work.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tempusfugitus said:


> Finally back from being fixed after stopping three days after I bought it from Watches of Knightsbridge three months ago. Rolex declined to repair it but the vendor did the decent thing. Now really enjoying it, and - big surprise - the old folded link bracelet is actually the most comfortable I have (not my best picture)


Good to hear you have it back and running nicely.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Going with the one on the right today.

Have a great day.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Swapped out the insert on my modified LV for a different look. :-!


 looks cool, is the pip lume matching the dial lume too? That would be insanely cool


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

David Woo said:


> nice suit.


Thanks mate!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

alex79 said:


> looks cool, is the pip lume matching the dial lume too? That would be insanely cool


Unfortunately, it does not. The dial/hands are from a 116610 and so they have the new Chromalight, but Rolex never made an aluminum insert with Chromalight. The mismatch doesn't bother me though.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Morning cup of Tim Hortons with the hulk...


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice new model, may I ask how much did you pay for it?


zm1977 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

ChristopherChia said:


> Nice new model, may I ask how much did you pay for it?


The official price, not more 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

zm1977 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot and wear there sir!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

It's travelling for me this Tuesday with the Turtle.

See if you can guess where I am again?





So I had a few hours to kill and thought I'd go for a wander around my usual haunts. Since the Yen has been strolling on this week and the pound has tanked I thought I'd better be restrained, so the plan was to come away with nothing more than a JDM Seiko or two.

Then a few bargainaceous pieces kept creeping in to my eye line. Despite the Yen's new found strength, some of these sales and discounts are stacking up in the man maths... actually I'm seeing some remarkable prices. It's true what they say, the Asian watch market is hurting.

Ahem, it turns out it's Speedy Tuesday today! Hooray for man maths!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats!! Speedy pro is a must have 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

Becker said:


> Great shot and wear there sir!


Thanks Becker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

116600 for me... Good day Gents


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> Unfortunately, it does not. The dial/hands are from a 116610 and so they have the new Chromalight, but Rolex never made an aluminum insert with Chromalight. The mismatch doesn't bother me though.


It does look awesome regardless of the pip lume matching


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Great shot and wear there sir!


For a second I thought it was your wrist  
Are you also after it?


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> For a second I thought it was your wrist
> Are you also after it?




Alex, although I still need a chronograph in my collection, I also want a sub. Hulk and/or Tudor blue sub are both very high on my list. Funding, funding, funding....

With the rise of the new Daytona, maybe prices on the older models will drop a bit?

I'm still undecided about the new ceramic bezel. Compared to the older models, to me the ceramic one seems a little bit more busy somehow, maybe it's the width or the white/black contrast ahwell I dunno.


----------



## Dustin Guyse (Nov 11, 2015)

Here's my first Rolex. It's the 114060. I am used to my Omega 45.5, but this one fits so nice and the quality is awesome.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Batman at work..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

My daughter and the McLaren P1









She likes fast cars!


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today, still haven't switched to a nato.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> My daughter and the McLaren P1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is a sweetheart, and has fantastic taste in cars


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Obviously went with this today.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Staff headshot ft. Speedy Pro










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Dustin Guyse said:


> Here's my first Rolex. It's the 114060. I am used to my Omega 45.5, but this one fits so nice and the quality is awesome.
> View attachment 8587514


Congratulations


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Obviously went with this today.


Beautiful Speedy....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Another double, ran into somebody at the local watch shop also wearing a 1665. 
I'm sure this wouldn't happen too often.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Instagram @primarology


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

7020's are the old school Turn-O-Graphs...





































How really vintage unpolished lugs look like dear friends...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

redgreenandpurple said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Ranger on that camo strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. Always a great combo and makes you think like you don't need another watch 


Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Turn-O-Graph getting some decent wrist time this week.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Gonna need to break out the polywatch! 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Alex, although I still need a chronograph in my collection, I also want a sub. Hulk and/or Tudor blue sub are both very high on my list. Funding, funding, funding....
> 
> With the rise of the new Daytona, maybe prices on the older models will drop a bit?
> 
> I'm still undecided about the new ceramic bezel. Compared to the older models, to me the ceramic one seems a little bit more busy somehow, maybe it's the width or the white/black contrast ahwell I dunno.


You are up for a hulk  , thats great news !

Not sure about price drops on the Daytona, if so that could be an indication to get one.

As for the ceramic models, we really need to see it in the flesh to make a decision imo , it's a lot of cash :/


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

mick arthur said:


> What year is your watch? Obviously we would need more data than just your experience, but it would be interesting to know for future reference if Rolex won't go beyond a specific year.
> 
> Good feedback on the bracelet - I have not owned a folded-link yet....


It's 1976.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Tempusfugitus said:


> It's 1976.


Thanks.

Maybe they won't touch anything earlier than a 79090......


----------



## jmsjabb (Jun 11, 2016)

Good evening!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Before regulate Coke and after regulate, which better...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SD today, up for a change tomorrow for the new month.

Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsjabb (Jun 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

After is slightly better, but it didn't need regulation.



kudalaut888 said:


> Before regulate Coke and after regulate, which better...


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1675 with Juan Tripp's office










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Tick..tock..tick..tock..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

Walked into my AD and fell in love with a 116234. Traded in my 116000 for this beauty.......


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

rayraythemack said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have excellent taste my friend!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> You have excellent taste my friend!


Was just going to make the same comment to you! Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry It is not a Rolex but I thought I'd share this in with you my friends because I am very impressed, love it, and it has Alpina's new manufacturing caliber.

I am wearing it today. It's on a visit with me but I may make this permanent.

Enjoy. 
Continuing the Alpina KM710 on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love this watch. 41.5mm case is the right size and the box dome Crystal is very nice. The vintage touches are just right, no overdone dark beige faux vintage lume. Gotta love manufacturers who still so champfers and do them well with great transitions from Polished to SS surfaces. 
The movement is the new Alpina manufacture subdial date caliber with ball bearing rotor.

I'm a fan!
Have a great day. 
Brice




























Not a great shot, sorry. Very nice IMHO but it's not overkill. It has côtés de Genève, perlage, beveled bridge edges and rodhium finished ...
42PR 30.5 mm and 6.3mm tall. 









From last night



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Decided this morning to turn the upcoming 3 day holiday weekend into a 4 day. Doing casual Thrursday this morning.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Pelagos needed some sun, so some sun was what it got.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pic from yesterday. Staring danger in the face!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

AT today on my day off enjoying some coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8607506
> 
> 
> Decided this morning to turn the upcoming 3 day holiday weekend into a 4 day. Doing casual Thrursday this morning.


Great shot!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow Bro Louis come to here too
Nice Tudor



louisuchiha said:


>


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes Bro CPL, you right, but I like it after adjusted
It's slightly better, now run more slowly and when night I can take rest positions for balanced loose and gain on the wrist



cpl said:


> After is slightly better, but it didn't need regulation.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Loving this combo guys, hope you also like it


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great weekend gents!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

...


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

whatever your watch, always drink coke


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Holiday today  Hong Kong Special Administrative Region Establishment Day










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Dustin Guyse said:


> Here's my first Rolex. It's the 114060. I am used to my Omega 45.5, but this one fits so nice and the quality is awesome.
> View attachment 8587514


Sorry I'm late. Big congrats and enjoy the beauty 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Really enjoying my THC... HAGF

Gents, where can I procure a cyclops to add to this? Any info much appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dustin Guyse said:


> Here's my first Rolex. It's the 114060. I am used to my Omega 45.5, but this one fits so nice and the quality is awesome.
> View attachment 8587514


Many congratulations


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Week end switch








Cheers guys


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Week end switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful LV mate... Have a great Friday/Weekend


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Week end switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful LV mate... Have a great Friday/Weekend


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Stunning macros there... Cheers


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Sri said:


> Really enjoying my THC... HAGF
> 
> Gents, where can I procure a cyclops to add to this? Any info much appreciated. Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 8615218


Happy Friday!

For the cyclops, you can try Mr. Ashley Womble in Atlanta. His email is [email protected]. He is an authorized Rolex outfit, and he is very good at one-off things like your cyclops idea.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Patriotic Friday NATO. Still need to change the date!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Beautiful LV mate... Have a great Friday/Weekend


Thanks matey, you too great weekend ahead


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many thanks Mick. Shall get in touch. Much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

furrygoat said:


>


Oh WOW! Looks amazing... Now you are making me miss my black THC


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

furrygoat said:


>


Oh WOW! Stunning shot...Looks amazing... Now you are making me miss my black THC


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

traf said:


> Patriotic Friday NATO. Still need to change the date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back at ya!


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

mick arthur said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My go-to guy is Ashley Womble at Womble Watch. He's an authorized Rolex repair outfit (others say they are and are actually not, but he's legit - he may be the only true Authorized Rolex repair place in Georgia), and he ordered the hands directly from Rolex. I asked him the same question you just asked me, and all he could say for now (before actually installing them) is that they are in the "old style" packaging, so that's encouraging. I hope to have it next week and will post pics.
> 
> I am hoping the hands were manufactured back in the 70's and have been sitting around developing patina. I can't imagine they are still producing these hands just for a replacement or two a year....


Update - when Ashley went to install the hands, he realized they were actually just replacement mercedes-style instead of lollipop . Thankfully, he is a skilled craftsman and was able to turn the old hands (which were NOT original) into lollipop hands by cutting out the mercedes portion. Here's the result -


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Stunning outcome in the end...


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Sri said:


> Stunning outcome in the end...


Thanks mate!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Happy Canada Day to our friends up north!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

mick arthur said:


> Update - when Ashley went to install the hands, he realized they were actually just replacement mercedes-style instead of lollipop . Thankfully, he is a skilled craftsman and was able to turn the old hands (which were NOT original) into lollipop hands by cutting out the mercedes portion. Here's the result -


Some things challenge established ideas. Paradigms if you will. This may be one of them :-D


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Week end switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a looker, specially against that background!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Classic Expy 1 again on the wrist


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)


Double. Sorry


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Such a looker, specially against that background!


Thanks Becker ^^ our tiny garden in the city


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Morning run 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Take one:









Take two:









What's your take ?  Great Friday Gents


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

This old thing. Put on the summer nato this morning...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Missed this beauty...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a couple incoming. Here is one of them. I was enabled by the G-Shock thread here in f23. I will post the other later this weekend which should be a little more welcomed to this thread than a Casio.


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, Speedy today 
HAGW!









IP6s


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes!!! Don't stop posting this.



mucca-sette said:


>


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Patriotic Friday NATO. Still need to change the date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mick arthur said:


> Back at ya!


I'll play too, gents! I hope our neighbors to the North are having a great Canada Day and my fellow Americans all enjoy a nice holiday weekend as well.

I'm loving the mild and pleasant summer weather here in Buffalo while I'm spending time home with my family.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I'll play too, gents! I hope our neighbors to the North are having a great Canada Day and my fellow Americans all enjoy a nice holiday weekend as well.
> 
> I'm loving the mild and pleasant summer weather here in Buffalo while I'm spending time home with my family.


Arg, another NATO I don't own but need to add to the list.....


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mick arthur said:


> Arg, another NATO I don't own but need to add to the list.....


I ordered a few from natostrapco's BOGO sale!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Take one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take one with this outfit, if you ask me


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing the SD, had a go with a friends Tudor BB yesterday.

Beautiful after market leather, very impressed and possibly better than the OEM.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sri said:


> Really enjoying my THC... HAGF
> 
> Gents, where can I procure a cyclops to add to this? Any info much appreciated. Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 8615218


Glass Date Magnifiers for Watch Crystals

Most I've seen on the THC are 5.5 X 4.5. You also need the UV Epoxy. They have it there also. Won't hurt to have a 10X lope and some tooth picks to help position it before setting the epoxy, and the right amount for coffe and alcohol for steady hands. I'd get two and practice with one on an old cheap watch, more so to build confidence and reduce stress befor doing it on the THC. From what I here it's really not that difficult of a mod.

Or...buy the cyclops from Esslinger and drop everything off at your watchmaker. Good luck and post photos! It's going to look fantastic!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sitting here thinking, one day my son is going to inherit many watches from me. I'm hoping he enjoys this one as much as I do and that this Plain Jane, simple timepiece doesn't wind up in the back of his dresser drawer. A safe weekend to all.


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Still Italian


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8621754
> 
> 
> Sitting here thinking, one day my son is going to inherit many watches from me. I'm hoping he enjoys this one as much as I do and that this Plain Jane, simple timepiece doesn't wind up in the back of his dresser drawer. A safe weekend to all.


A concern for many of us? I hope my kids will love my watches as I do, no guarantees there though.

BTW: Really dig the ranger as being the Tudor expy 1 type of watch!


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

HAGW...cheers.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

To all our U.S. members a happy 4th July weekend. Also big congrats to Wales. What an achievement. Well done.


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Pelagos in its natural enviroment...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

That is a weird looking Rolex/Tudor watch.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Glass Date Magnifiers for Watch Crystals
> 
> Most I've seen on the THC are 5.5 X 4.5. You also need the UV Epoxy. They have it there also. Won't hurt to have a 10X lope and some tooth picks to help position it before setting the epoxy, and the right amount for coffe and alcohol for steady hands. I'd get two and practice with one on an old cheap watch, more so to build confidence and reduce stress befor doing it on the THC. From what I here it's really not that difficult of a mod.
> 
> Or...buy the cyclops from Esslinger and drop everything off at your watchmaker. Good luck and post photos! It's going to look fantastic!


Many thanks Sir... I'm really keen on this. Let's see how it goes  Good weekend.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Zabac said:


> Pelagos in its natural enviroment...


Great shots... I'm so tempted to get one


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Great shots... I'm so tempted to get one


You should! I'm really nuts about mine. Great watch.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sticking to THC theme... HAGW Gents


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Smashing!


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

My daily essentials


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

After many months, I finally caved to the Tudor Pelagos after a like new piece popped up for sale on WUS. It's a very impressive watch on-wrist and I love the clean dial of the first generation.


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Enjoying the finer things in life today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Greetings from Mammoth Lakes, CA. Exploring for the holiday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

mucca-sette said:


>


Salivating...my AD is sick of my texts 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Timester said:


> After many months, I finally caved to the Tudor Pelagos after a like new piece popped up for sale on WUS. It's a very impressive watch on-wrist and I love the clean dial of the first generation.
> 
> View attachment 8627626
> 
> ...


My Lord that watch makes a statement. Huge congratulations! Enjoy and wear in good health.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I think it's cool that well after 20 years, it still can catch my eye at a stoplight and put a grin on my face. I also don't know what we did before iPhones.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Timester said:


> After many months, I finally caved to the Tudor Pelagos after a like new piece popped up for sale on WUS. It's a very impressive watch on-wrist and I love the clean dial of the first generation.
> 
> View attachment 8627626
> 
> ...


Insane lume, insane diver, insane Pelagos... I'm torn between this and the blue one...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Indeed.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Maintenance day. Decided to spin her up and wear her for the morning.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Timester said:


> After many months, I finally caved to the Tudor Pelagos after a like new piece popped up for sale on WUS. It's a very impressive watch on-wrist and I love the clean dial of the first generation.
> 
> View attachment 8627626
> 
> ...


Great addition congrats


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Beautiful winters day here in Brisbane, hope your all enjoying the weekend.

Changed to the Tudor Chrono. and back on the folded bracelet.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Flying again... Bringing the SD this time 
Plan to drop by some ADs and see if can get a comparison with BB36 and/or gloss dial SD(!?)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Beautiful winters day here in Brisbane, hope your all enjoying the weekend.
> 
> Changed to the Tudor Chrono. and back on the folded bracelet.


Olaaa mate, winter for you  
Feels weird to read that in July Hehe. 
Reverse seasons kind of cool 

Superbe TC


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Olaaa mate, winter for you
> Feels weird to read that in July Hehe.
> Reverse seasons kind of cool
> 
> Superbe TC


Certainly takes getting used to Alex, but at 22C it's not too bad for the middle of winter.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16710


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

DJ disco in the car


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Beautiful winters day here in Brisbane, hope your all enjoying the weekend.
> 
> Changed to the Tudor Chrono. and back on the folded bracelet.


Stunning mate... What reference is this? Thought all these came in silver bezels?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Stunning mate... What reference is this? Thought all these came in silver bezels?


Thanks Sri, this is reference 7149. Silver Bezel is a 7159. And the one with the rotating bezel, same as the modern version is 7169.

And all three come in Blue also.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Montblanc 
NICOLAS RIEUSSEC


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

What model Rolex or Tudor is this? Very cool looking.


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Here is my TUDOR watch I am wearing today.


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Good am everybody. My favorite. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Yesterday and today










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Back to the 'Sunday Best' for today.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


You got me looking through the strap box Bill. I'd forgotten how comfortable a Sub sits on these W&W Model 2's.

















Man, they are buttery soft...that's right...I said buttery soft.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> You got me looking through the strap box Bill. I'd forgotten how comfortable a Sub sits on these W&W Model 2's.
> 
> View attachment 8635450
> 
> ...


I know, I just got this one a few weeks ago and am already contemplating ordering a few more in different colors! Great value for the price.  That one looks fantastic.


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## ridley (Jan 24, 2013)

My new Tudor Black Bay Black, absolutely loving it 

Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I know, I just got this one a few weeks ago and am already contemplating ordering a few more in different colors! Great value for the price.  That one looks fantastic.


They look fab... Where can I buy mate? Link please... Cheers


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> They look fab... Where can I buy mate? Link please... Cheers


Worn & Wound Shop...not sure whether they ship overseas, but if not, happy to proxy for you! https://shop.wornandwound.com/


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Worn & Wound Shop...not sure whether they ship overseas, but if not, happy to proxy for you! https://shop.wornandwound.com/


Very kind of you Bill. Many thanks... Shall check if they shipped overseas... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Heritage Chrono still...


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Helson with the Minarets in the distance









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Loafer28 (Feb 8, 2013)

t








switched out the bracelet for a perlon strap for summer.


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Went hiking in the Rocky Mountains today..










The Aqua Terra living up to its name.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## samtheman32 (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Evening switch to the 16610









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

rayraythemack said:


> Helson with the Minarets in the distance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Flying again... Bringing the SD this time
> Plan to drop by some ADs and see if can get a comparison with BB36 and/or gloss dial SD(!?)


Have a safe trip 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine few days ago till yesterday 









And today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still with the Tudor, it's looking like there's something new on the horizon, working hard at it.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks! Warm winter's sun on a cold day.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Still with the Tudor, it's looking like there's something new on the horizon, working hard at it.


Hints?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Hints?


It's a Rolex


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Still with the Tudor, it's looking like there's something new on the horizon, working hard at it.


Mate, can't wait... wonder what it is this time  Cheers


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> It's a Rolex


DaytonaC...called it


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... have a nice week ahead ... !!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cpl said:


> DaytonaC...called it


Haha I'll Cheers to that


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Today's contribution


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> DaytonaC...called it





alex79 said:


> Haha I'll Cheers to that


It's not the new Daytona guys, trying for vintage.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

My AD kindly let me wear. Whoever is the new owner. Full of envy.


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

....well


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

mucca-sette said:


> ....well


I so want. Great watch, looks beautiful and congrats.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THC Mondays... Good week Gents


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> It's not the new Daytona guys, trying for vintage.


Does it have 4 digits & a 37mm case?


----------



## 3fedor3 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

I am a Hulk fan. One day I will add to the collection. I am realizing that while I have a diverse collection I really think Rolex is my favorite. All these that I see, I want.


----------



## 3fedor3 (Jan 5, 2011)

Goin2drt said:


> I am a Hulk fan. One day I will add to the collection. I am realizing that while I have a diverse collection I really think Rolex is my favorite. All these that I see, I want.


From my understanding it's works one of two ways. You either love it 'till death do us part or the green can get boring. I am in the former camp. Can't get it off the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Coffee on the 4th after to much rum on the 3rd!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Happy 4th all!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

A rainy July 4th here.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

3fedor3 said:


> From my understanding it's works one of two ways. You either love it 'till death do us part or the green can get boring. I am in the former camp. Can't get it off the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy 4th gentlemen ⚡








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy Independence Day everyone!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy July 4th!! 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Happy 4th of July!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Rainy commute to work

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Mate, can't wait... wonder what it is this time  Cheers





AzHadEnuf said:


> Does it have 4 digits & a 37mm case?


Unfortunately not a vintage Daytona.

Deal is done, it's a sub 5513, a bit nervous as I bought it by pictures only, never had the touchy/feely part.

Hopefully, it's as good as the pics.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hope all my friends had a great 4th July.

Still wearing the Chew....Door


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Happy 4th gentlemen ⚡
> View attachment 8645994
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> Rainy commute to work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Looks great Nick


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Today's contribution





3fedor3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic, wish I had some money left


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> THC Mondays... Good week Gents


Looking good mate, still chasing a cyclops for it?

Dan Pierce put one on his, there's some pics in this thread somewhere

Edit, found one.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Just thought I'd throw some of these up again, blast from the past, some pics from pages 16 through to 20, enjoy



Dan Pierce said:


> dP





lhanddds said:


> so far today
> View attachment 815403





CMTFR said:


> Tudor Black Bay, today (on OEM black fabric strap):
> 
> View attachment 816129
> 
> ...





Lexi said:


>





Brisman said:


>





Vincile said:


>





vhild said:


> View attachment 818442





Sea-Wolf said:


> Vintage Today--1956 Tudor Oyster Prince ("Tuxedo"):
> 
> View attachment 818770
> 
> ...





Sea-Wolf said:


> NICE!
> 
> Will be attending the Opening of the Courts ceremony later today, and on the wrist hand-wind Tudor Royal Gold (Commonwealth market, ca. 1960s, which just seems right). But what do you guys think if, instead of calf, it were to be on say a nice gator strap?!
> 
> ...





S.L said:


> 94110,





Apopka said:


>





Absolutz said:


> 1665 SD Great White 1979
> 
> View attachment 821657
> 
> ...





Dan Pierce said:


> dP





Dan Pierce said:


> dP





Tom2517 said:


> View attachment 825528


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Brisman said:


> wish I had some money left


I'd be happy to take that blue snowflake off your hands.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

From last night, when I took my lovely wife to see the majesty of Niagara Falls, including a visit to the whirlpool below it, and fireworks near the casino...









































...and today, BBN on a custom natural shell cordovan strap.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sub today


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Perfect end to a 4 day holiday weekend. Just me and my wife and a couple of lamb patties on the grill. Oh, and a great burger timer/dive watch.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Hope all my friends had a great 4th July.
> 
> Still wearing the Chew....Door


Haha, love the chew door! especially the cyclops amazing.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Sub today


Looks great, building my anticipation nicely.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Looking good mate, still chasing a cyclops for it?
> 
> Dan Pierce put one on his, there's some pics in this thread somewhere
> 
> Edit, found one.


Thanks matey. Yeah, still on the look out for one. That looks so good  Cheers


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Super cool shots MickCollins

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> From last night, when I took my lovely wife to see the majesty of Niagara Falls, including a visit to the whirlpool below it, and fireworks near the casino...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pix Bill... Niagara is so beautiful... Were you on the Canadian side? You are just so rocking with that BBB and lovely strap combos.... Keep them coming mate... Good day... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Nice pix Bill... Niagara is so beautiful... Were you on the Canadian side? You are just so rocking with that BBB and lovely strap combos.... Keep them coming mate... Good day... Cheers


Thanks, Sri! I didn't make it to the Canadian side this trip, unfortunately. Those pics were taken in Whirpool State Park in the great State of New York. I'm loving the BB on straps, and the bonus is they will work on other Tudors from the heritage line...which is, of course, a convenient excuse to buy more Tudors.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super cool shots MickCollins
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THC has to continue... Good day Gents


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bill & Sri honeymooning with Tudors =) 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Think so mate... A lot of detail has been put into THCs... Need to check out some strap options...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

16220 on perforated leather for the summer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

Finally pulled the trigger at the AD today after so many enabling pics here... 
The satin finished titanium case & bracelet wears so light and comfortable on the wrist that you almost can't feel it. Pretty excited about the 70hr PR that this MT5612 movement is going to provide. This baby is definitely going to see a lot of wrist time...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I WANT one!!!!! That's a stunner mate... Many congratulations


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Looks great, building my anticipation nicely.


Thanks!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bill & Sri honeymooning with Tudors =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I know, I can't get enough of the Tudors lately! When I got home from my trip last night, first thing I reached for was the pelagos...but rocking this handsome devil today.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Open 6 day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Blnr









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Looking forward to Wales v Portugal later tonight 









Sorry no Rolex. Have a great Tuesday evening & Wednesday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine this morning, please dont hate me for posting the PAM


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Think so mate... A lot of detail has been put into THCs... Need to check out some strap options...


The THC is a beautiful watch with indeed a lot of details and marks the revival of the Tudor brands in the early 2010's (2012?). In fact, Tudor's comeback to the forefront can be be attributed to those heritage chrono IMHO. The Pelagos the BB just sealed the deal. 
Grey is my favorite. Great on the OEM nato for beach fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on canvas tonight.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DanIWCBP said:


> Finally pulled the trigger at the AD today after so many enabling pics here...
> The satin finished titanium case & bracelet wears so light and comfortable on the wrist that you almost can't feel it. Pretty excited about the 70hr PR that this MT5612 movement is going to provide. This baby is definitely going to see a lot of wrist time...
> 
> View attachment 8651466
> ...


Wow. Big congrats. 
#BWITW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry about the wrong date!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

So after wearing my new Pelagos today, I decided to take my other titanium watch for a ride this evening. Both are 42mm, so a pretty similiar wear. The Omega is a little lighter than the Pelagos, but not by much.

When I first got the Omega, it was a pain to adjust to fit because the only way to adjust was removing/adding/moving links and it uses 3-part pins with teeny tiny screws on both sides - easy to lose, hard to get back in. Working with the links on the Pelagos is easy with its links using a threaded one-part pin.

Both are very comfortable to wear because of their light weight but I give the edge to the Pelagos due to it's easy to adjust clasp, it's easy to work with links when you have to and I also prefer the safety lock on the Pelagos clasp.

But still, the Omega is a beautiful dive watch, whereas the Pelagos has that cool tool watch vibe and the cooler snowflake markers and hands. It's nice to have a choices.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Started the day with this,









finished with this.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Looking forward to Wales v Portugal later tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta go for the underdog Taffies, good luck to them


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tudor Chrono for another day.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well no Rolex or Tudor for me for a month. Travelling to the UK for summer holidays and business via short breaks in Dubai at either end of the trip. I'm travelling with quite a few timepieces and will be reunited with the other half of my collection so plenty to keep me amused for the duration.

Apart from the Speedy that I showed last week I picked up a few JDM Seiko's on the Tokyo trip. This Seiko Blumo has really surprised me how much I like it. It's a stunning watch and not just for the money. It's a bit of a surprise to me to be honest as I already have the MM300 and MM600 but honestly, for the first time in several years I've worn a watch straight for a week. A very satisfying watch indeed.



With no Rolex or Tudor content I won't post daily but I may just pop up the odd piece I'm enjoying until normal programming resumes :-!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wore my SD to try out the new Daytonas


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

Absolutely loving the lume before I went to bed...❄


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

BBN in the sun today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Heritage Chrono, still rocking...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Subbin' up the LVc in Grand Cayman


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Wore my SD to try out the new Daytonas


What'd you think? Prefer the white or black in the steel(/ceramic)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Eid Mubarak...









Alex, enjoy Jakarta without macet for a week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

So I went to set the time and date on the sub this morning and the crown came out completely!! Looks like it will be the BLNR for a little bit while the sub is being repaired. May even put the speedy on, even though I've currently got it in the for sale forum 










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

traf said:


> So I went to set the time and date on the sub this morning and the crown came out completely!!


Ouch! Good luck!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> So I went to set the time and date on the sub this morning and the crown came out completely!! Looks like it will be the BLNR for a little bit while the sub is being repaired. May even put the speedy on, even though I've currently got it in the for sale forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes, sorry buddy...I hope it is en route to Rikki as we speak!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

It is HOT in DC today, so pincord suit + Sea-Dweller in effect.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> It is HOT in DC today, so pincord suit + Sea-Dweller in effect.


Bloody sharp there Bill... Think it will be SD4K for me tomorrow


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sub in its natural habitat. Lovin the LVc


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Dedhed said:


> Sub in its natural habitat. Lovin the LVc


Gotta love Caybrew. That stuff is really bad........but the place is *REALLY GOOD* Try some "Seven Fathoms" rum while you are there.......now that is pretty good.:-!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Great photo


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> So I went to set the time and date on the sub this morning and the crown came out completely!! Looks like it will be the BLNR for a little bit while the sub is being repaired. May even put the speedy on, even though I've currently got it in the for sale forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully an easy repair.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> It is HOT in DC today, so pincord suit + Sea-Dweller in effect.


Looking good.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New arrival today, 1967 5513 Metres First Sub.

To me looking all original, apart from what appears to be a T39 plexi off a 1665 Sea Dweller.

Huge dome!!

Original folded link bracelet and I believe still the original crown.

Insert has faded beautifully.

Cheers


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Good Morning from Sydney


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New arrival today, 1967 5513 Metres First Sub.
> 
> To me looking all original, apart from what appears to be a T39 plexi off a 1665 Sea Dweller.
> 
> ...


Always picking up the best...

Congrats


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Brisman said:


> New arrival today, 1967 5513 Metres First Sub.
> 
> To me looking all original, apart from what appears to be a T39 plexi off a 1665 Sea Dweller.
> 
> ...


Wow..you always manage to find the awesome vintage pieces..??


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New arrival today, 1967 5513 Metres First Sub.
> 
> To me looking all original, apart from what appears to be a T39 plexi off a 1665 Sea Dweller.
> 
> ...


Wow Don 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Well no Rolex or Tudor for me for a month. Travelling to the UK for summer holidays and business via short breaks in Dubai at either end of the trip. I'm travelling with quite a few timepieces and will be reunited with the other half of my collection so plenty to keep me amused for the duration.
> 
> Apart from the Speedy that I showed last week I picked up a few JDM Seiko's on the Tokyo trip. This Seiko Blumo has really surprised me how much I like it. It's a stunning watch and not just for the money. It's a bit of a surprise to me to be honest as I already have the MM300 and MM600 but honestly, for the first time in several years I've worn a watch straight for a week. A very satisfying watch indeed.
> 
> ...


Lovely, a true wis appreciate a watch for what it is really, not for the brand or price tag... 
From swatch to Patek with everything in between, a nice watch is a nice watch  
Enjoy your trip buddy


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Eid Mubarak...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes broo, going to ikea this noon, literally on the other side of the town  
Something I would dare to do only during this week lol

Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> So I went to set the time and date on the sub this morning and the crown came out completely!! Looks like it will be the BLNR for a little bit while the sub is being repaired. May even put the speedy on, even though I've currently got it in the for sale forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holly crap that sucks mate :/ happened to me on my stowa last year, I know the feeling


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New arrival today, 1967 5513 Metres First Sub.
> 
> To me looking all original, apart from what appears to be a T39 plexi off a 1665 Sea Dweller.
> 
> ...


I know it's bad but I am jealous  

Congrats mate it's a darn looker :-!!!!!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dang!! Now I want to add another watch ... 
Self control mode on lol

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New arrival today, 1967 5513 Metres First Sub.
> 
> To me looking all original, apart from what appears to be a T39 plexi off a 1665 Sea Dweller.
> 
> ...


Oh oh my that is beautiful! Huge congratulations and wear it in the best of health!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> So I went to set the time and date on the sub this morning and the crown came out completely!! Looks like it will be the BLNR for a little bit while the sub is being repaired. May even put the speedy on, even though I've currently got it in the for sale forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, I hate when that happens. If I were you I'd just send that old broken watch to me and move on. Find yourself something nice, with a sapphire crystal and some lume.

All kidding aside, hope it comes home soon.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Sorry to hear that, I hate when that happens. If I were you I'd just send that old broken watch to me and move on. Find yourself something nice, with a sapphire crystal and some lume.
> 
> All kidding aside, hope it comes home soon.


Haha PM me your address Ralph! I'll take that old cosmograph in return 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Speedy Racing on Omega NATO


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Just bought my first Tudor today


----------



## wrist.time (Sep 4, 2013)

This one today. (And everyday.)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just arrived and fresh off the box. Rolex 114060. My precious. My one and only...Rolex.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> New arrival today, 1967 5513 Metres First Sub.
> 
> To me looking all original, apart from what appears to be a T39 plexi off a 1665 Sea Dweller.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate... 5513 is a dream... Looks so stunning... Wear it in good health matey... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mpcdude said:


> Just bought my first Tudor today


Great choice... Many congratulations


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Relo60 said:


> Just arrived and fresh off the box. Rolex 114060. My precious. My one and only...Rolex.
> 
> View attachment 8666898
> View attachment 8666906
> ...


Looks like a day of new arrivals here... Very pleased.... It's a classic... Many congratulations


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

76100 Lollipop on Phoenix nato.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Brisman said:


> New arrival today, 1967 5513 Metres First Sub.
> 
> To me looking all original, apart from what appears to be a T39 plexi off a 1665 Sea Dweller.
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

alex79 said:


>


Your shots helped enable me on my latest purchase. I blame you!
Thanks!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Dedhed said:


> Your shots helped enable me on my latest purchase. I blame you!
> Thanks!


Congratulations, just realised you have a new one.

Looks great and some good pics too.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mpcdude said:


> Just bought my first Tudor today


Congratulations and great choice.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Relo60 said:


> Just arrived and fresh off the box. Rolex 114060. My precious. My one and only...Rolex.
> 
> View attachment 8666898
> View attachment 8666906
> ...


Sub C ND, a cracker


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Glenn-N said:


> 76100 Lollipop on Phoenix nato.


Love it


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Brisman said:


> New arrival today, 1967 5513 Metres First Sub.
> 
> To me looking all original, apart from what appears to be a T39 plexi off a 1665 Sea Dweller.
> 
> ...


Just unbelievable !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Your shots helped enable me on my latest purchase. I blame you!
> Thanks!


Always happy to help =) 
Congrats on your hulk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New arrival today, 1967 5513 Metres First Sub.
> 
> To me looking all original, apart from what appears to be a T39 plexi off a 1665 Sea Dweller.
> 
> ...


Stunning...


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sorry not the rollie


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sri said:


> Looks like a day of new arrivals here... Very pleased.... It's a classic... Many congratulations


Thanks Sri.

Also lucky to have an RSC (Toronto) nearby to size the bracelet at no charge. Book catalogues of Rolex and Tudor and a Rolex engraved polishing cloth also free.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> New arrival today, 1967 5513 Metres First Sub.
> 
> To me looking all original, apart from what appears to be a T39 plexi off a 1665 Sea Dweller.
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS!  I get excited seeing everyone's incoming posts on this thread. Always cool and entertaining to see...plus it adds copious numbers of items to my own shopping list for the future.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> ...plus it adds copious numbers of items to my own shopping list for the future.


List is endless!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Sub C ND, a cracker


Thanks. Just a classic.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

I could get used to these four-day work weeks. Happy happy Thursday y'all.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Such an amazing watch. It's true that pics really can't capture the actual beauty.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments guys, really appreciated.

Wearing the 5513 again today. I gave the crystal a go with some polywatch, great bit of gear for plexi crystals, came up pretty nice.

I thought I'd put it beside another couple, makes for a great photo IMO.

Have a great day.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

1675 today!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

216570 today, this will serve as my vacation watch this year


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Spunwell said:


> 216570 today, this will serve as my vacation watch this year


That is just a Stunning combo!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PowerChucker said:


> That is just a Stunning combo!
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Thank you sir!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Thanks for all the great comments guys, really appreciated.
> 
> Wearing the 5513 again today. I gave the crystal a go with some polywatch, great bit of gear for plexi crystals, came up pretty nice.
> 
> ...


Oh... Drooling.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Relo60 said:


> Thanks Sri.
> 
> Also lucky to have an RSC (Toronto) nearby to size the bracelet at no charge. Book catalogues of Rolex and Tudor and a Rolex engraved polishing cloth also free.


I been dying for a physical catalog of Rolex and Tudor. Do you have to be an existing owner to get one? I just got the new Omega catalog book, and the 2016/17 IWC catalog book ( both hard covers, and beautiful) but I can't find Rolex or Tudor, would love to find them.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


>


Phenomenal 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> 216570 today, this will serve as my vacation watch this year


Is this what you'll be wearing at our little gtg?? 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

PowerChucker said:


> I been dying for a physical catalog of Rolex and Tudor. Do you have to be an existing owner to get one? I just got the new Omega catalog book, and the 2016/17 IWC catalog book ( both hard covers, and beautiful) but I can't find Rolex or Tudor, would love to find them.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Pm me your address I can send you one. Any AD should be willing to fork one over though

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Is this what you'll be wearing at our little gtg??
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Most likely man, looking forward to it


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Colorful sub, blue/black /green /SS








TGIF guys


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

Rotating through various strap options. Rubber looks and feels good too.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

somapah said:


> Rotating through various strap options. Rubber looks and feels good too.


I have yet to try my SD4K on anything besides bracelet, but rubber looks to be an excellent choice. Very nice!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

traf said:


> Pm me your address I can send you one. Any AD should be willing to fork one over though
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


That's awesome! Thank you, I'll PM you in the morning.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Winding down the week with this one.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

traf said:


> Phenomenal
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

GMT Master II for me today


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

No filter









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> No filter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I happened to have this perforated leather strap laying around so I put it on my 16220. I am actually liking this combo a lot..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

jazzbach said:


>


Looks to be a NOS 5512?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Explorer for a rainy miserable Friday on the Wet Coast of BC


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Running late, time to get to the office.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Gave the LVc a rest for a few hours. Wearing the PO to master the seas on the boat today. Not the caymans/Caribbean but Florida has some nice water too. 
Cheers!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Expy 1


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Friday I'm in love... (With my SD4K ) 
HAGF Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Expy 1


Sharp matey... Have a fab Friday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


I can resist anything but temptation...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sharp matey... Have a fab Friday


Thanks my friend, means a lot coming from you!


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Back on the bracelet, is there a better value sports Rolex at present?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rst1121 (Nov 7, 2015)

Aloha from Hawaii!


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

Switched out the Tudor deployment clasp leather strap for a Hirsch waterproof calf leather strap with a pin buckle.
The Tudor strap was either too tight or too loose, I needed a half hole. The Hirsch fits me perfectly and the dark coffee brown really goes well with the matte black face.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Open 9 day. This has become my most frequently worn Rollie.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Beach time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

The very basic


----------



## pcm23 (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mick arthur said:


> Happy Friday!


Don't see many of these.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


>


Looks great, tell us about it please.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Still well up there on my list, which is massive by the way.

Great looking watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8680730
> 
> 
> Running late, time to get to the office.


Great pic. I need to have one of these at some point.

Might have to sell a lot to get there


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Phil40000 said:


> Back on the bracelet, is there a better value sports Rolex at present?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree, fantastic value ATM, won't last too much longer.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Open 9 day. This has become my most frequently worn Rollie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very nice mate.

Whoever sold you that must have been mad to part with it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Beer time down under.

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

I feel revitalized whenever I have my Pelly on.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Looks very nice mate.
> 
> Whoever sold you that must have been mad to part with it.


Completely mad


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

hotsauz said:


> Looks to be a NOS 5512?


Actually it's a 5512 with the service dial.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Looks great, tell us about it please.


Oh thanks. 
5512 Submariner 
1.8 million serial 
circa 1967? 
This is very comfortable one, but has a service dial with luminova marker and hands.
So it's a vintage and robust watch I think


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Beer time down under.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.


Outstanding 5513... 
Meter first is so cool.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Oh thanks.
> 5512 Submariner
> 1.8 million serial
> circa 1967?
> ...


Very nice and love it, exactly the same as one of my 1665, service dial and hands.

Vintage look with modern robustness.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Great pic. I need to have one of these at some point.
> 
> Might have to sell a lot to get there


Thanks Brisman, and I'm starting to think...am I ready to fund a couple of new additions with it. This watch game can be very "high emotion".


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

TNF


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Pelagos + Saturday + BBQ + Beverage = Great start to the weekend.


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

CB750 said:


> View attachment 8691850
> 
> 
> Pelagos + Saturday + BBQ + Beverage = Great start to the weekend.


Love it.


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Thanks Brisman, and I'm starting to think...am I ready to fund a couple of new additions with it. This watch game can be very "high emotion".


Well... A big decision, but I could help with the transition.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Thanks Brisman, and I'm starting to think...am I ready to fund a couple of new additions with it. This watch game can be very "high emotion".


That could only ever result in eternal regret :-o


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well I'm back in the UK and reunited with a load of watches which seem to have been in the 'sell box' for a very long time. How much longer can I resist? My flip barometer was to be parted with them for 6 months or so and see how I felt. In the meantime I went on a massive Rolex trip so it might be healthy to come back down to earth for a few weeks ;-)

Anyway, this one is something I'm really fond of and was really looking forward to getting it back on the wrist so doubt this will get flipped. Its a Seagull 1963 Reissue by hked over on F72. I have the sister cream dial variant too. It's such a lovely thing with it's big plexi dome and 37mm size. Very well executed. The movement is a manual wind Seagull ST19 which started out it's life in the 1940's as the Minerva/Venus 175 before they sold the rights and equipment to the Chinese in the early 1960's. Seagull then developed it themselves and produced the pilots chronograph of which this is quite a faithful recreation of. Anyway it's such a fun piece and one that I enjoyed all morning.



For the afternoon I've opted for this Seiko 'Urushi' SARX029. I picked this JDM limited edition up in Japan a few weeks ago. Its utterly beautiful. The hand lacquered Urushi dial is like staring into a pool of oil. Gorgeous. I've got a few of these Seiko's with the 6R15 movement and I've just noticed it shares the case with the popular SARG011 (which I also have).



Anyway, hope you're all wearing your Rolex and Tudor's well. I'm missing mine already :-(


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Spending the day with my newest addition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## ridley (Jan 24, 2013)

On Colareb Spoleto dark brown Italian vintage leather.

Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Thanks Brisman, and I'm starting to think...am I ready to fund a couple of new additions with it. This watch game can be very "high emotion".


Never sell that thing!! Ever!!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc on the beach today


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

It's turning out to be a beautiful weekend. Hope everyone is having the same. The usual for me, Tudor BBB.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today after working around the house, finally sized the bracelet.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Mpcdude said:


> Love it.


Thanks, I am lovin'it too.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Lookin good, Bill. Yours and Alex inspired me to get mine. I love it. Really never saw myself with a sub but this piece is amazing!

Here is a quick shot of mine... Tough to tell is an LVc- pooey lighting at the moment.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

This is not good.









Not even mid July and I'm done with the heat.
I love the desert, but this is a long 3 months.









Could have 8 more weeks of this.


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

Tudor Black Bay on the included fabric strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dedhed said:


> Lookin good, Bill. Yours and Alex inspired me to get mine. I love it. Really never saw myself with a sub but this piece is amazing!
> 
> Here is a quick shot of mine... Tough to tell is an LVc- pooey lighting at the moment.


Thanks! You made a fantastic choice and I'm pleased to see you're enjoying it thoroughly.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> That could only ever result in eternal regret :-o





traf said:


> Never sell that thing!! Ever!!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I'm afraid I totally agree with these sentiments.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Well... A big decision, but I could help with the transition.





fordy964 said:


> That could only ever result in eternal regret :-o





traf said:


> Never sell that thing!! Ever!!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk





Brisman said:


> I'm afraid I totally agree with these sentiments.


Ok gentlemen I'm off the ledge. I just need to exercise patience and continue to live my watch life vicariously through you all.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Looks fab....help....a pre owned has come up at my regular place, a very rare occurence...probably won't last long....must resist...must resist..must resist.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Looks fab....help....a pre owned has come up at my regular place, a very rare occurence...probably won't last long....must resist...must resist..must resist.


Grab it while you can mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Grab it while you can mate


Definitely thinking about it although the No Date Sub will have to go.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Definitely thinking about it although the No Date Sub will have to go.


Do it "devil horns"


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Enjoying a great holiday in Bali, so haven't checked or posted in a while but I'm rocking the PO at Kubu Beach


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Instagram @primarology


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Any love for Tudor?


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jef83 (Oct 14, 2013)

My first Rolex and couldn´t be happier!


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

CONGRATS! Excellent addition to your EP.



jef83 said:


> My first Rolex and couldn´t be happier!


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Definitely thinking about it although the No Date Sub will have to go.


So long as it's the ceramic and not the MF, I'll second the motion 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> So long as it's the ceramic and not the MF, I'll second the motion
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


No way, vintage stays, happy to trade modern, so yes Sub C to go.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Perfect watch for a day at the beach


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Morning gents










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Edit: Double Post


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Morning gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That setup really makes that BBN look incredibly sporty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

To the Gym, run on the beach then drinks and woodfire pizza with friends in the early afternoon.

Sunday - TUDOR


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Morning gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olla  is that the pelagos rubber band on it? Looks very nice


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just switched to a Crown & Buckle NATO.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

5167 today.


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

hun23 said:


> 5167 today.


That is a funny looking Rolex/Tudor. What model?


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Could you share the underside pic of this strap? Where did you get it? I have the same watch and an aftermarket Nato strap that I do not like. I what more of a traditional buckle and strap loop.

Thanks.


Aggie88 said:


> Just switched to a Crown & Buckle NATO.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Goin2drt said:


> Could you share the underside pic of this strap? Where did you get it? I have the same watch and an aftermarket Nato strap that I do not like. I what more of a traditional buckle and strap loop.
> 
> Thanks.


It's from crownandbuckle.com. I just went swimming with it as you can see. So far I like it... No bulky excess strap.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

image hosting


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Watchin the boats go by today


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Aggie88 said:


> It's from crownandbuckle.com. I just went swimming with it as you can see. So far I like it... No bulky excess strap.


Quick question, those springbars in the second pic, are they the ones that came with your Tudor? I assume they they are 22mm lug width, they look more like ROLEX springbars to me. If so, where did you get them and how easy was to squeeze them in? Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

THG said:


> Quick question, those springbars in the second pic, are they the ones that came with your Tudor? I assume they they are 22mm lug width, they look more like ROLEX springbars to me. If so, where did you get them and how easy was to squeeze them in? Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They came with the watch . I bought it preowned from Govberg Jewelers. I had to watch a video learn how to take the bracelet off. I used a thumb tack to remove the spring bars. It was easy to do that way.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Spent the day with the IWC and playing with a bunch of Seiko's.





The good news is that I have a Rolex/Tudor related incoming....


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Ending a nice peaceful weekend. Hope you all had the same.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


>


Great watch, great shot!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Olla  is that the pelagos rubber band on it? Looks very nice


Yup - pelagos rubber for the summer. I like the setup

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Great watch, great shot!


Thank you!


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Let me cheat and whish you all a good week ahead =)


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

It's been a yes, no, yes, no, day for me.

Green Sub C is on hold, just have to decide by tomorrow.

Aargh!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing my 5513.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> It's been a yes, no, yes, no, day for me.
> 
> Green Sub C is on hold, just have to decide by tomorrow.
> 
> Aargh!


And some expected comments like ...  

Dooooo it  you have several black dials from the crown


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

have a nice week ahead ...


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

For all the rain this weekend.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Monday Blues. Great start of the week gents.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dedhed said:


> Sub in its natural habitat. Lovin the LVc


What's LVc?

Looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> What's LVc?
> 
> Looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks. It's the abbreviated reference number 116610lv. Abbreviating to LVc helps determine it from the "LV" which has the green aluminum bezel and black dial.

Just picked it up last week in grand Cayman. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dedhed said:


> Thanks. It's the abbreviated reference number 116610lv. Abbreviating to LVc helps determine it from the "LV" which has the green aluminum bezel and black dial.
> 
> Just picked it up last week in grand Cayman. Absolutely love it.


Oh never mind  I thought you were referring to the awesome place the photo was taken at. That beach looks so perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

rockmastermike said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Monday Blues. Great start of the week gents.


Great snap!! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


>


Is this new for you?? If so, congrats! Regardless More pics please!!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy for me today









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Explorer 2 with Rubber-B Jet black/Red devil band. The flash of red really makes it pop and look bespoke.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

I am also going with the Monday blues.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n today back at the office


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR in Sheffield, Yorkshire... Good week Gents


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Saweeeeeett!!!!

Standout watch for me on this page :-!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Monday Blues. Great start of the week gents.


Great pic


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


>


Most excellent


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Really like this


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

fordy964 said:


> Saweeeeeett!!!!
> 
> Standout watch for me on this page :-!





Brisman said:


> Really like this


Thanks, gents! I really need to trot this one out more often...I tend to neglect it.

Switched to Pelagos on bracelet this evening.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

traf said:


> Is this new for you?? If so, congrats! Regardless More pics please!!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk





Brisman said:


> Most excellent


Thanks guys 
Yes, new acquisition. 
Sub 1680 serial 3.7mil. circa 1972
Love the off-white patina. 










traf said:


> Speedy for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brisman said:


>


And your classic pieces are so beautiful.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, gents! I really need to trot this one out more often...I tend to neglect it.
> 
> Switched to Pelagos on bracelet this evening.


And I really like this one too.....


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Commute


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brisman said:


> It's been a yes, no, yes, no, day for me.
> 
> Green Sub C is on hold, just have to decide by tomorrow.
> 
> Aargh!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Brisman said:


>


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


Does this mean it ended in yes??

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks gents.



Brisman said:


> Great pic





traf said:


> Great snap!!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Does this mean it ended in yes??
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Yes

Tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sweet move mate =) 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Yes
> 
> Tomorrow hopefully.


Woohooo!! I'm getting seriously jealous of all you hulk owners! Congrats Don!!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Work all day,

















relax all night,

















Both fun pieces. Good night all.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

blue red


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

Off duty time ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR for me... Good day Gents


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DanIWCBP said:


> View attachment 8721442
> 
> Off duty time ...


Haven't seen a tt GMTiic in a while, love that one  


Sri said:


> BLNR for me... Good day Gents


Love that GMTiic too


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

alex79 said:


> Haven't seen a tt GMTiic in a while, love that one
> 
> Love that GMTiic too


Love that Hulk of yours too


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Summer in Holland, post climate change, with some pre ceramic looker


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

I went old school today. She is about 20yrs old and been full serviced once.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

You can get a lot of coverage with a Ranger and 9 or 10 straps.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Very stressful day at work... Off to the pub


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sri said:


> Very stressful day at work... Off to the pub


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8725626


Hehe


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8725626


Haha, word!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

New kid on the block today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> BLNR for me... Good day Gents


Great pic. and such a great watch.

Not sure of the availability in the UK, but if they are around I might pick one up when I'm there next month to sell down here in Oz. the exchange rate might favour me.

So hard to get here and still selling well over retail.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

capt-dim said:


>


Fantastic picture.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> New kid on the block today


Congratulations, great looking watch.

There's certainly been a few incoming of late.

Just in case I missed anybody, congratulations to all on their new watches.


----------



## jward451 (Jun 2, 2014)

OK...technically not wearing it today, but I made my first Rolex purchase today. Been wanting this model for some time. Looks like I'm in very good company.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Said goodbye to this one this morning...









...and am saying hello to another acquired in a separate deal which should arrive tomorrow. When I post it on this thread, it will merely be a return to our illustrious thread for this particular watch, since you've seen it here before on the wrist of its former owner. 

For tonight, switched to something more casual to enjoy a brew on my porch.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8725626


Lol and saved


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Said goodbye to this one this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What could it be, Bill?? Shipping from oz would take longer than 1 day so I know it's not from Don... Trying to think of anyone else that's offloaded pieces recently.... Hmmmm ?

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Great pic. and such a great watch.
> 
> Not sure of the availability in the UK, but if they are around I might pick one up when I'm there next month to sell down here in Oz. the exchange rate might favour me.
> 
> So hard to get here and still selling well over retail.


Ok ok Don, where's the green machine??

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Just home, took this pic. at the dealer. I'll get some more later when the wife isn't looking. 

Amazing how the dial looks black from this angle.

Chrono was in for repair and I was wearing 5513, so, group shot.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> What could it be, Bill?? Shipping from oz would take longer than 1 day so I know it's not from Don... Trying to think of anyone else that's offloaded pieces recently.... Hmmmm 🏻
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Spoiler alert: I'm continuing my Tudor tear with a Ranger! 



Brisman said:


> Amazing how the dial looks black from this angle.


NICE! You're gonna love it. The dial's a chameleon.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Long time coming, I at last joined the GMT II Club today.....my new-to-me, 2001, 16710....pretty taken with it at the moment, may not come off the wrist for a while!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Crabtree said:


> Long time coming, I at last joined the GMT II Club today.....my new-to-me, 2001, 16710....pretty taken with it at the moment, may not come off the wrist for a while!
> View attachment 8729866
> View attachment 8729874
> View attachment 8729882


Congrats...that is a stunner!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This one has dominated my wrist the last while. Rolex to return soon. Lol.


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

My college companion, and now with brand new strap


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Gotta share with you guys  My latest Frogman gents  Loving it 









GWF-D1000K-7JR Frogman 'Love The Sea And The Earth 2016' I.C.E.R.C. 25th Anniversary


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

capt-dim said:


>


Awesome shot 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


... tnx mate ... :-!:-!:-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Just home, took this pic. at the dealer. I'll get some more later when the wife isn't looking.
> 
> Amazing how the dial looks black from this angle.
> 
> Chrono was in for repair and I was wearing 5513, so, group shot.


Bravo, my favorite modern reference


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

And how's the first impression mate? =) 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> And how's the first impression mate? =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Honestly....don't know yet....waiting for the wife to go out so I can get it on the wrist.

Very soon 

Terrible. I know


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Honestly....don't know yet....waiting for the wife to go out so I can get it on the wrist.
> 
> Very soon
> 
> Terrible. I know


Hahaha I know the feeling


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Crabtree said:


> Long time coming, I at last joined the GMT II Club today.....my new-to-me, 2001, 16710....pretty taken with it at the moment, may not come off the wrist for a while!
> View attachment 8729866
> View attachment 8729874
> View attachment 8729882


Congratulations, great watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Hahaha I know the feeling


Oh yes, I really like this, dial is amazing


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8725626


Haha... Thanks mate


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Oh yes, I really like this, dial is amazing


Not wearing mine today, but I see how cool and smart this watch wears  

Big congrats on that one, the subc ND should not miss too much.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I love that shade of blue... Good day Gents


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

I love casual Wednesday _ iso 8601 proof


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Old GMT poison, black red


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

One more gents  and 2 images of the Victoria Harbour Hong Kong after work and the other one after a leisure weekend


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Just home, took this pic. at the dealer. I'll get some more later when the wife isn't looking.
> 
> Amazing how the dial looks black from this angle.
> 
> Chrono was in for repair and I was wearing 5513, so, group shot.


Wow you're on a roll!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Oh yes, I really like this, dial is amazing


It's something else isn't it. Once I saw one in person I knew I had to have one. Sooo unique. Pics never really do it justice. 
Congrats!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pm switch... Love 79190s


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> I love casual Wednesday _ iso 8601 proof


That shirt blends so well with the 16570  (I'm missing my 16570 now...) Shall wear it soon as I get home tonight )


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

94210


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Driving into work 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Amazing shot mate... Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing my Tudor Pelagos in a DrunkArtStraps leather strap made from an old bomber jacket. I love the light cracks in the leather, gives it character. 
Have a great day. B



























Let the sun shine on it  gotta love the thick raised hour markers and overall 3D look on the dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

So much happening today, this Sub-Forum is on fire  


Spunwell said:


> New kid on the block today


Congrats and nice shot  


jward451 said:


> OK...technically not wearing it today, but I made my first Rolex purchase today. Been wanting this model for some time. Looks like I'm in very good company.
> 
> View attachment 8727706


Great acquisition, congratulations  


MickCollins1916 said:


> Said goodbye to this one this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That can't be right mate, this GMTiic tt is such a looker  


qtip.416 said:


> This one has dominated my wrist the last while. Rolex to return soon. Lol.


I wonder how lol, such a nice watch indeed  


rahwana said:


> View attachment 8730314


What happens with the dude on the sofa lol 


Deepsea_dweller said:


> Gotta share with you guys  My latest Frogman gents  Loving it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool froggy mate, you are sure you are not French?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Becker said:


> I love casual Wednesday _ iso 8601 proof


I'm a hide fan of the 16570 and it's one I'll likely reacquire when funds allow maybe next year. 


Deepsea_dweller said:


> One more gents  and 2 images of the Victoria Harbour Hong Kong after work and the other one after a leisure weekend


Wow love this one. Congrats.  
How many G'd is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Oh yes, I really like this, dial is amazing


Congrats mate...she's a real beauty! I know coz I just bought one today! Super excited, my first Rolex.....should pick it up in a day or two. Enjoy yours! |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

capt-dim said:


>


Wow. Great pic.



AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8724954
> 
> 
> You can get a lot of coverage with a Ranger and 9 or 10 straps.


That's the truth. Natos, perlon, canvas and leather all in various color .. And all can look great for various occasions. Very versatile.



Spunwell said:


> New kid on the block today


Congrats !! 
You're killing it. 


jward451 said:


> OK...technically not wearing it today, but I made my first Rolex purchase today. Been wanting this model for some time. Looks like I'm in very good company.
> 
> View attachment 8727706


Awesome. Great first Rolex. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> That can't be right mate, this GMTiic tt is such a looker


I know, I waffled on selling it for awhile...but I went through periods where I loved it, and periods where I didn't wear it at all for long stretches. I figured that was a lot of money tied up in a piece I had cooled on, so it's gone! If I miss it, I'll pick up another one though...it is a beauty!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Oh yes, I really like this, dial is amazing


Wow. Crazy cool. Dial almost looks black here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Just home, took this pic. at the dealer. I'll get some more later when the wife isn't looking.
> 
> Amazing how the dial looks black from this angle.
> 
> Chrono was in for repair and I was wearing 5513, so, group shot.





Crabtree said:


> Long time coming, I at last joined the GMT II Club today.....my new-to-me, 2001, 16710....pretty taken with it at the moment, may not come off the wrist for a while!
> View attachment 8729866
> View attachment 8729874
> View attachment 8729882


Congrats to both!! Great watches and nice pics too!!

Y'all are on a roll in the Rolex/Tudor subforum ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Merv said:


> Congrats mate...she's a real beauty! I know coz I just bought one today! Super excited, my first Rolex.....should pick it up in a day or two. Enjoy yours! |>


How's it going Merv?? Glad to see you over here. Huge congrats on the hulk, it's a true beauty. Cheers bud 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Said goodbye to this one this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to see the GMT go, I'm sure the incoming is a cracker.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Merv said:


> Congrats mate...she's a real beauty! I know coz I just bought one today! Super excited, my first Rolex.....should pick it up in a day or two. Enjoy yours! |>


From VWC by any chance?

I see they sold the Sydney one today.

I picked up the Brisbane one. 

And congratulations.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Huge Congrats D! The hulk is really growing on me ...fast. Not good news for my wallet. Enjoy my friend.



Brisman said:


> Honestly....don't know yet....waiting for the wife to go out so I can get it on the wrist.
> 
> Very soon
> 
> Terrible. I know


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merv said:


> Congrats mate...she's a real beauty! I know coz I just bought one today! Super excited, my first Rolex.....should pick it up in a day or two. Enjoy yours! |>


So cool, can't wait to see many green dials here   
The hulk virus is pretty strong lately


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Merv said:


> Congrats mate...she's a real beauty! I know coz I just bought one today! Super excited, my first Rolex.....should pick it up in a day or two. Enjoy yours! |>


Well done Goran!!
The hulk is on my radar, very strong now. Working on moving a few first, but might well be the next big purchase if the attraction lasts....


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Merv said:


> Congrats mate...she's a real beauty! I know coz I just bought one today! Super excited, my first Rolex.....should pick it up in a day or two. Enjoy yours! |>


Wow congrats I believe that including mine and Donald's this is the 3rd or 4th new LVc I've seen posted in the past week!!! One was also posted in the public forum yesterday.

I think I'm going to start an LVc owners thread to help enable others on purchases!

Edit- thread started!


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Can't afford it, so I'm just trying it on...










Not about to pay 150% of rrp :lol:


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

PO today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Third watch of the day... Tudor heritage Chrono on a backdrop of Brexit doomed Financial District of London... Cheers Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> Congrats mate...she's a real beauty! I know coz I just bought one today! Super excited, my first Rolex.....should pick it up in a day or two. Enjoy yours! |>


Hey Mervy Rockstar... Alright? Many congratulations... Can't wait for pix... Cheers matey


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

traf said:


> How's it going Merv?? Glad to see you over here. Huge congrats on the hulk, it's a true beauty. Cheers bud
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, I'm going well thanks....I've been quietly enjoying all the pics in this thread for a while...chipping in with a few pics of my 2 Black Bays every now and then....and soon, The Hulk! Can't wait!!



Brisman said:


> From VWC by any chance?
> 
> I see they sold the Sydney one today.
> 
> ...


It was indeed. I walk past that place every day gawking at the watches. I knew The Hulk wouldn't last long, so I pounced. I like the sound of that word btw. I need to pounce more often. We all do! :-d



alex79 said:


> So cool, can't wait to see many green dials here
> The hulk virus is pretty strong lately


Thank you sir, it's Hulkamania! That sounds a bit WWE or WWF or whatever you call it.



Buchmann69 said:


> Well done Goran!!
> The hulk is on my radar, very strong now. Working on moving a few first, but might well be the next big purchase if the attraction lasts....


Thanks Rob, it will be another great addition to your superb collection if you go that way!



Dedhed said:


> Wow congrats I believe that including mine and Donald's this is the 3rd or 4th new LVc I've seen posted in the past week!!! One was also posted in the public forum yesterday.
> 
> I think I'm going to start an LVc owners thread to help enable others on purchases!
> 
> Edit- thread started!


Thanks, and the way you think, I like it. Good idea, I shall contribute with pics of my own! |>


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hey Mervy Rockstar... Alright? Many congratulations... Can't wait for pix... Cheers matey


Hey Stylemaster Sri, loving that THC mate, and all your watches, and your stylistic sartorial offerings...when are they gonna confirm you as Daniel Craig's replacement? Let's make this happen.

The name's Sri, Stylemaster Sri. |>|>


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Many congratulations Bill... The Ranger is such a unique stand out piece... Does it wear too light? Bit smaller even? Looks so perfect on you mate... Wear it in good health... Cheers


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

So much enabling going on in this thread it's not even funny any more!



Dedhed said:


> Wow congrats I believe that including mine and Donald's this is the 3rd or 4th new LVc I've seen posted in the past week!!! One was also posted in the public forum yesterday.
> 
> I think I'm going to start an LVc owners thread to help enable others on purchases!
> 
> Edit- thread started!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


What an opening shot!! Congrats Bill!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Many congratulations Bill... The Ranger is such a unique stand out piece... Does it wear too light? Bit smaller even? Looks so perfect on you mate... Wear it in good health... Cheers





traf said:


> What an opening shot!! Congrats Bill!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks, gents! So far, I think the Ranger is comfortably light on the fabric strap. It doesn't wear small, since it's all dial, if that makes sense, and I love the domed crystal. The painted numbers and the red second hand are dynamite as well. I'm thinking I'll really enjoy this one with many strap combos!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the many kind words gents. I am not wearing this one today but got a cool shot of it yesterday, just a half second from being perfect


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Switch up


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Alex! Much appreciated.



alex79 said:


> So much happening today, this Sub-Forum is on fire
> 
> Congrats and nice shot
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Brilliant, congratulations


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice mate!! Looking forward to incoming wrist shot.



Merv said:


> Congrats mate...she's a real beauty! I know coz I just bought one today! Super excited, my first Rolex.....should pick it up in a day or two. Enjoy yours! |>


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats Bill! Love the Ranger.



MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, gents! So far, I think the Ranger is comfortably light on the fabric strap. It doesn't wear small, since it's all dial, if that makes sense, and I love the domed crystal. The painted numbers and the red second hand are dynamite as well. I'm thinking I'll really enjoy this one with many strap combos!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> Congrats Bill! Love the Ranger.


Thanks...I am impressed with it thus far! Very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Fab!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats Bill, best combo on the stock camo strap


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Congrats Bill, best combo on the stock camo strap


Thanks, my friend, loving this camo strap!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats on the Ranger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


A Ranger?...A Ranger?...No one wears Rangers anymore. You know I'm kidding. Congratulations Bill, it looks great on you. Wear it in the very best of health. Great shot!


----------



## pcm23 (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Fab!


Many congratulations mate... That LV is a beauty... Cheers


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Fab!


My Hulk says Hi  









But today 1680 with me.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Suited up again


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks for the many kind words gents. I am not wearing this one today but got a cool shot of it yesterday, just a half second from being perfect


Cool precision shot!  Love this Polar...


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Been having a great week in London with an assortment of pieces. This one you have't seen before.



I'm still waiting on an incoming that is more relevant to this thread ;-)


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this.. Since only brought this with me this trip


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Still this.. Since only brought this with me this trip


Looks great on rubber! Where is the trip to?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

...... today ... Ω .... !!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8742242
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning shot of 16570... Cheers


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)

114060


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> Stunning shot of 16570... Cheers


Thanks Sri!
I always look forward to your fab posts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Gahhhhhh! Now I want a ranger. great looking field watch!


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Getting anxious for my new Air King, so I am wearing my old OPD today so I get to look at it wishfully...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dedhed said:


> Gahhhhhh! Now I want a ranger. great looking field watch!


I'm really digging it. I had an Explorer for a few months back in 2014, and though it was a beauty, I never bonded with it, so I sold it quickly. I've read some negative reviews about the Ranger, with folks comparing it to an Explorer drawn with a crayon and such, but I am undeterred. The dial is very warm and I think it's a fair bit of watch for the money.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Are those distressed cuffs owing to some elegant friction with those pretty bezels?  I like such watch laden wear and tear... btw Ranger is rocking!!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Are those distressed cuffs owing to some elegant friction with those pretty bezels?  I like such watch laden wear and tear... btw Ranger is rocking!!!


Oh, man, good call...I didn't even notice the cuff situation before walking out the door this morning! It's clearly time to retire this shirt...but today, it's going to be a humid 96 degrees in DC, so the sleeves will quickly be rolled up anyways.  Such a look suits the Ranger fine!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Looks great on rubber! Where is the trip to?


To prepare for a new arrival.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Oh, man, good call...I didn't even notice the cuff situation before walking out the door this morning! It's clearly time to retire this shirt...but today, it's going to be a humid 96 degrees in DC, so the sleeves will quickly be rolled up anyways.  Such a look suits the Ranger fine!


Sorry Bill... I didn't mean it in a negative way at all... That shirt looks great and in fact complementing the Ranger... Yes, you put it better 'Such a look suits the Ranger'  Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Sorry Bill... I didn't mean it in a negative way at all... That shirt looks great and in fact complementing the Ranger... Yes, you put it better 'Such a look suits the Ranger'  Cheers


No offense taken at all! I am rather..."particular" as my bonny bride gently puts it, and I usually pay better attention to the state of my dress when leaving the house in a suit. I love the distressed look, but it's got to be with the right outfit. Fortunately the Ranger saves the day!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

TOG again today, not sure what's wrong with me but I'm liking this discontinued, unpopular watch more and more lately.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

She's a beauty Sir... so elegant and classy


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Bill

Looks great on you and I'm glad you like the Tudor thus far. Fits you a bit better than it did me it appears. Enjoy it!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Like I tell my wife, I need little, a little water, some fruit, nicotine, a place to rock climb and a good watch.


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

At my favourite place with my favourite watch...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Same again, please excuse the quick phone picture.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

rahwana said:


> View attachment 8730314


Nice piece and all but who is the dude passed out in the background? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Bonkers about THC... Such a unique piece eh?!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Bill
> 
> Looks great on you and I'm glad you like the Tudor thus far. Fits you a bit better than it did me it appears. Enjoy it!


Thanks again, my friend! I'm digging it for sure. Great fit, super comfy.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Many congratulations mate... That LV is a beauty... Cheers


Thanks mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> My Hulk says Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great duo there, LV and Red


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

dmb359 said:


> 114060
> 
> View attachment 8742578


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Bonkers about THC... Such a unique piece eh?!


Fantastic, that's the right combo, good move to change.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Peek-a-Boo


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Her younger "sister" approves too. Though she is more interested in her favorite toy


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THC on 007 Street, London


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Happy Friday fellow GMT +10ers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Some amazing new watches and pics on here lately. It has been a pleasure to see them all :-!

My humble contribution, Tudor BBB while out for dinner with my lovely wife.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Some amazing new watches and pics on here lately. It has been a pleasure to see them all :-!
> 
> My humble contribution, Tudor BBB while out for dinner with my lovely wife.
> 
> View attachment 8748482


Hey Mate, How are you? Beautiful BB there...When are you visiting London


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Hey Mate, How are you? Beautiful BB there...When are you visiting London


Sri! Thank you for the kind words. And I wish I could say sooner than later, but I don't think that's the case. Between saving for our first house and trying to skim a little off the top for my first Rolex, an international vacation is probably not in the near future. I'll shoot for next year's Wimbledon :-!

I am, however, only a few hour drive from Totonto which I understand is your home away from home


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

Sri said:


> Bonkers about THC... Such a unique piece eh?!


 The THC goes well with your suit, sharp looking Sri


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another sad day gents, when this will end... Speechless


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Batman going to anniversary dinner..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

sportura said:


> TOG again today, not sure what's wrong with me but I'm liking this discontinued, unpopular watch more and more lately.


Maybe I like unpopular as well, but that is probably my favorite version of the DJ. I recently saw one at local watch gathering and really wanted to get it, but the Hodinkee pricing deterred me. Great piece!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Peek-a-Boo


Awesome, just awesome

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

TGIF...sorry gents not Rolex but just an iconic piece to wind down for the weekend


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Started the day with a German,









got home and switched to the Swiss.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Fridays are always sweet. Wishing you all a memorable weekend.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Brand new Tudor Black Bay Blue. Loving this watch. Looks stunning in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

ym


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Bought my first Rollie today! It is accompanied by my first Tudor that I bought last week. Is it weird if I say I prefer the Tudor? Haha xD


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

DanIWCBP said:


> The THC goes well with your suit, sharp looking Sri


Thanks mate... Loving the THC


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

One of my early pieces in this WIS game. Rarely worst be honest. Budget Breguet?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

masterClock said:


> Brand new Tudor Black Bay Blue. Loving this watch. Looks stunning in person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

drhr said:


> ym


Fantastic blue dial,


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mpcdude said:


> Bought my first Rollie today! It is accompanied by my first Tudor that I bought last week. Is it weird if I say I prefer the Tudor? Haha xD


Fantastic, great GMT, another Superhero.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Had the watch box out tonight, wore this for 30min or thereabouts, so I suppose I was wearing it today but soon back to the Hulk...Smash!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

One of the raves of The BaselWorld 2010... Tudor Black Bay... Love it on this perlon...Great Friday Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Had the watch box out tonight, wore this for 30min or thereabouts, so I suppose I was wearing it today but soon back to the Hulk...Smash!


Hulk looking sexy but that vintage submariner is just stunning...


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Contrast on blast.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just. Can't. Peel. This. Off.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> Very nice mate!!


Thank Q Q



qtip.416 said:


> Looking forward to incoming wrist shot.


Anything 4UQ


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

This thing is so beautiful I almost feel like I wanna marry it. Not sure how my wife would feel about that, but dayyyuuum it's good looking!

Few more pics.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Casual Friday & TGIF


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

No Tudor today but this beauty that I have been wearing for the last 2 weeks. It's on the Squale mesh and it will stay on the mesh.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> This thing is so beautiful I almost feel like I wanna marry it. Not sure how my wife would feel about that, but dayyyuuum it's good looking!
> 
> Few more pics.
> 
> ...


Stunning LV Merv... Fab Friday matey... Cheers


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice with jeans too! Have a great weekend all.


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Just. Can't. Peel. This. Off.


Too funny Bill, no one ever believes me when I say the more I wear it the more I like it, and it's been over a year now. The best is you get to have the same fun every time you put it on a new strap. I'll bet you never thought you could rock camo like that. Camo...the new black.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR Fridays... HAGF Gents


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Bam! Well done. Huge congrats once again. I hope I never see this one in person as I think I may not be able to resist. 



Merv said:


> This thing is so beautiful I almost feel like I wanna marry it. Not sure how my wife would feel about that, but dayyyuuum it's good looking!
> 
> Few more pics.
> 
> View attachment 8753234


----------



## tahsimaumee (Sep 27, 2015)

My new Rolex 114060. Love it


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Merv said:


> This thing is so beautiful I almost feel like I wanna marry it. Not sure how my wife would feel about that, but dayyyuuum it's good looking!
> 
> Few more pics.


Looking good merv! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Merv said:


> This thing is so beautiful I almost feel like I wanna marry it. Not sure how my wife would feel about that, but dayyyuuum it's good looking!
> 
> Few more pics.
> 
> ...


Congrats Goran! Love this one!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Another shot...walking the dog this am









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Late start today. TGIF!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

fordy964 said:


> One of my early pieces in this WIS game. Rarely worst be honest. Budget Breguet?


Great looking watch, fordy. Speaking of Bregeut, I really like your Type XX too. If you'd be so kind, sneak one or two pics of that one in next time you wear it


----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

JonnyBax said:


> Great looking watch, fordy. Speaking of Bregeut, I really like your Type XX too. If you'd be so kind, sneak one or two pics of that one in next time you wear it


Thanks Jonny! Yes that Breguet Type XX is such a lovely watch but it will be a few weeks until thats back on the wrist. I can't wait though because I've managed to pick up the correct genuine Breguet strap while I've been away


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

London trip over and back home near Chester to find all kinds of goodies delivered from my eBay frenzy last week.

First goodie is this Crafter Blue fitted strap for my Sumo. Its quite bright and summery :-!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Too funny Bill, no one ever believes me when I say the more I wear it the more I like it, and it's been over a year now. The best is you get to have the same fun every time you put it on a new strap. I'll bet you never thought you could rock camo like that. Camo...the new black.


I believe it! I'm looking forward to trying many strap options...but since I'm headed for the desert in Las Vegas for the weekend, I'm going to stick with the camo for now.


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> London trip over and back home near Chester to find all kinds of goodies delivered from my eBay frenzy last week.
> 
> First goodie is this Crafter Blue fitted strap for my Sumo. Its quite bright and summery :-!


Another weird looking Rolex/Tudor. What model is that?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> London trip over and back home near Chester to find all kinds of goodies delivered from my eBay frenzy last week.
> 
> First goodie is this Crafter Blue fitted strap for my Sumo. Its quite bright and summery :-!


I'm loving these, possibly a near future pick up 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

This one is sticking at present. The others are not getting a look in. Just suits me as an every day piece. Going to send it in shortly for a RSC service as I need it running at its best when I go abroad with it. Will they re-brush the case and more importantly the bezel? There are not a lot of scratches to the bezel but it seems a touch more 'shiny' than other Exp2's??

If anyone knows I would appreciate some info.

TIA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Stunning LV Merv... Fab Friday matey... Cheers





qtip.416 said:


> Bam! Well done. Huge congrats once again. I hope I never see this one in person as I think I may not be able to resist.





Dedhed said:


> Looking good merv! Congrats!!!!





Buchmann69 said:


> Congrats Goran! Love this one!!!


Thanks chaps. Always a thrill to add another piece to the collection, as we all know, but this one feels extra special!

Have a good weekend guys! |>|>


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

traf said:


> I'm loving these, possibly a near future pick up
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Hey


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Phil40000 said:


> This one is sticking at present. The others are not getting a look in. Just suits me as an every day piece. Going to send it in shortly for a RSC service as I need it running at its best when I go abroad with it. Will they re-brush the case and more importantly the bezel? There are not a lot of scratches to the bezel but it seems a touch more 'shiny' than other Exp2's??
> 
> If anyone knows I would appreciate some info.
> 
> ...


In my experience, they asked me if I wanted to polish or not. Curiously service costs are the same...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n the sunset


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

GS SBGV019


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Didn't know we were all sharing our non-Rolex watches. I feel left out.

Swimming watch. Mission 31


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

Bright and sunny weekend


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Staying on topic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Great photo


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Merv said:


> Thank Q Q
> 
> Anything 4UQ
> 
> ...


Congratulations, it's a great watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

tahsimaumee said:


> My new Rolex 114060. Love it
> 
> View attachment 8753850


Congratulations, fantastic ND.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8755002
> 
> 
> Late start today. TGIF!


Great shot, great watch.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

My incoming has arrived. I'm in the Ranger club!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> My incoming has arrived. I'm in the Ranger club!


A batch of Rangers and LVc found on wus lol


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> My incoming has arrived. I'm in the Ranger club!


Many congratulations mate... So much happening here really... (I'm petrified of my next steps...  looks great on you


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wore this last evening to head to the pub... HAGW Gents


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Morning walk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Morning walk


Your shots always amazing mate... That Lv looks stunning... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Very nice!


Very kind... Cheers mate


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


>


Loving the new regime of LVs here... Smashing watches Gents


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> Your shots always amazing mate... That Lv looks stunning... Cheers


You're too kind. Your shot of the kings head pub put me there. I could almost feel a pint in my hands!


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

My two favorite brands. Headed out for a drive


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Today is a two fer


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> My incoming has arrived. I'm in the Ranger club!


And big congrats too  
Sorry uve replied earlier while multitasking :think:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry I've replied earlier while multitasking #edit 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Maybe if I pretend it's summer, the weather will change


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

116610ln today


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sub Saturday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Maybe if I pretend it's summer, the weather will change


Sort of keeping the same theme mate... 16570 and all things beautiful for a smashing Saturday in London... Cheers


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sort of keeping the same theme mate... 16570 and all things beautiful for a smashing Saturday in London... Cheers


Very good combo there mate! Have a great Sat eve!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8755002
> 
> 
> Late start today. TGIF!


That's absolutely sick

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Zabac said:


> 116610ln today


Is that safe

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Technical malfunction......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't worry R > O

]









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Vegasing


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Cruising by the beach today!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Vegasing


Beautiful BBB Bill... Enjoy Vegas... Have a couple for all of us on this amazing amazing thread... Cheers mate


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Cruising by the beach today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I say, clearly BMW actually copied our BLNR colours eh???!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> May I say, clearly BMW actually copied our BLNR colours eh???!


Clearly!!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos on turquoise isofrane for the first day of our vacation, lounging by the pool. I have a feeling I'll be wearing this one a lot over the next week


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... morning fun in the beach ... evening fun in downtown ...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Pelagos on turquoise isofrane for the first day of our vacation, lounging by the pool. I have a feeling I'll be wearing this one a lot over the next week


That looks amazing... Such a maverick combination


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Congratulations, it's a great watch.


Thank you, we can both definitely agree on that!

I shall now attempt to pictorially pleasure the forum....


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Vegasing


Best of luck to you if your playing! Roulette #36


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

capt-dim said:


> ... morning fun in the beach ... evening fun in downtown ...!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 8765706
> 
> ...


Nice AT! Looks like a blast!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

I can't take this off- usually the PO is reserved for beach duty!
Beach and games today


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Back to the DJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Snowflake Sunday in Sydney.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> My incoming has arrived. I'm in the Ranger club!


Congratulations, looks fantastic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

damo_t said:


> Snowflake Sunday in Sydney.


Great pic


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Enjoying the LV immensely, have a great Sunday.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Playing with bracelets.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 8767954


So curious about GS. Hope to get to a boutique sometime soon.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

YoureTerrific said:


> So curious about GS. Hope to get to a boutique sometime soon.


They definitely have to be seen in person! I'm fortunate to live across the street from one of the only AD's in the south east.


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 8767954


That's the weirdest looking Rolex I've ever seen. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry. This is not a Rolex.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YoureTerrific said:


> Playing with bracelets.


great duo. really looking for a Kermit lately.


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Yummy Korean lunch.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Pelagos on turquoise isofrane for the first day of our vacation, lounging by the pool. I have a feeling I'll be wearing this one a lot over the next week


Love that combo


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Enjoying the LV immensely, have a great Sunday.


I knew it would greatly appeal to you  
Great picture BTW


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Is that safe
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No problem at all


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words folks :-! I'm really enjoying the Ranger so far.

I'll be trying a few strap combo's out today. First up was this Colareb.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR Sundays... Good day Gents


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Sunday chilling...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> Thanks for the kind words folks :-! I'm really enjoying the Ranger so far.
> 
> I'll be trying a few strap combo's out today. First up was this Colareb.


Great combo that! Beautiful Ranger indeed


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks Sri :-!

now trying the supplied Camo Nato (with Kittens)


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

I want that camo NATO !! Looks fantastic. 


Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Switched to this.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Switched to this.


Beauty 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Underground shots of THC... Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

So, that's me organised, leaving Oz and I'm off to Scotland and the UK next month for a few weeks.

I'm a one watch guy when I travel, usually the Pepsi but this time I'm thinking the LV might be the one.

My thoughts....LV in Scotland....

What do you think?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Underground shots of THC... Cheers


Great shot


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

traf said:


> Beauty
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! 
My one and only AP


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Knowing how crazy they are in UK for the LV ... id say LV 


Brisman said:


> So, that's me organised, leaving Oz and I'm off to Scotland and the UK next month for a few weeks.
> 
> I'm a one watch guy when I travel, usually the Pepsi but this time I'm thinking the LV might be the one.
> 
> ...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> So, that's me organised, leaving Oz and I'm off to Scotland and the UK next month for a few weeks.
> 
> I'm a one watch guy when I travel, usually the Pepsi but this time I'm thinking the LV might be the one.
> 
> ...


My vote goes to LV-C.


----------



## Matin (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> So, that's me organised, leaving Oz and I'm off to Scotland and the UK next month for a few weeks.
> 
> I'm a one watch guy when I travel, usually the Pepsi but this time I'm thinking the LV might be the one.
> 
> ...


Looks like it's a sweeping victory for the LV! Another vote from me 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

nice watch  the past days this one dominates this sub-forum lol


Matin said:


>


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

_*... it's summer time ....!!!!*_:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

traf said:


> Looks like it's a sweeping victory for the LV! Another vote from me
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


+4


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

capt-dim said:


> _*... it's summer time ....!!!!*_:-!:-!:-!:-!


Sweet watch shot, m8. 10/10


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

tahsimaumee said:


> My new Rolex 114060. Love it
> 
> View attachment 8753850


Nice shirt. Oh, and nice watch, too. ^_^


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Great shot


Thanks mate... Really liked the bokeh effect of the track and the train behind


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> _*... it's summer time ....!!!!*_:-!:-!:-!:-!


Blackbay or "Back"Bay ???


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Is it Greece mate?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

At a wine bar on a stunning sunny afternoon in London... Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Fixing the A/C on this hot Florida day!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Your best post ever Captain!!!

  



capt-dim said:


> _*... it's summer time ....!!!!*_:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sri said:


> Underground shots of THC... Cheers


It's such a cool piece Sri :-!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> It's such a cool piece Sri :-!


Indeed my friend... Loving it!!! Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a clean piece... Beautiful Bremont... Just walked past their flagship store in Mayfair, London last night


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

After 3 watch & 4 strap changes I'm finally good to get out of the house. When will I learn...just grap the Ranger and go. There has to be medication for this.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sri said:


> Such a clean piece... Beautiful Bremont... Just walked past their flagship store in Mayfair, London last night


Thank you! It's a beauty but it's got to go. Onto the next one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok Godfather.... Good luck with next acquisition... Wonder what it is though... Any hints?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Great afternoon of golf on telly watching Stenson and Mickelson battle it out.


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

In Texas summer heat. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Have a good Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

I put the Pelagos on the rubber strap about two weeks ago and I haven't worn anything else since. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

imagwai said:


> Great afternoon of golf on telly watching Stenson and Mickelson battle it out.


Yes, quite the battle that became, and love your Expy 1 there!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II this afternoon


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Clearwater beach....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Verdi said:


> Clearwater beach....


Very cool. I'll be down there soon with my Pelagos and Oris bronze LE 
Can't wait. Love the St Pete Beach-Clearwater area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Explorer II this afternoon


Is the plastic still on there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> So, that's me organised, leaving Oz and I'm off to Scotland and the UK next month for a few weeks.
> 
> I'm a one watch guy when I travel, usually the Pepsi but this time I'm thinking the LV might be the one.
> 
> ...


LV FTW!

Safe travels mate!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Ending the night with the YM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

traf said:


> Fixing the A/C on this hot Florida day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

5513 on grey nato


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> 5513 on grey nato


Awesome.

I've got some yellow to contribute...










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pharm_D said:


> Is the plastic still on there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it isI have the time to set the date but can't seem to find the time to peel the stickers. I will take care of this soon.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

SD on canvas, old photo though


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Cross post from Black Bay thread


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Is it Greece mate?


....Yes mate ... Athens Greece .....!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

Was riding my bike just a bit ago and the light was just perfect.


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

antitesis said:


> View attachment 8780498


Exquisite choice for car and watch 

Here's my similar pose for today with my Q3 & brand new DJII


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

wishing a happy week ahead... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Finally found the right set of end links !!!

7020 Turn-O-Graph to start the week !!










Good week to y'all!!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Falcon15e said:


> Was riding my bike just a bit ago and the light was just perfect.


Beautiful...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

TheDude said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I've got some yellow to contribute...
> 
> ...


Thank you! 
Nice SD


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Possibly the most comfortable bracelet....


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

16579 exp2 for me today.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

jazzbach said:


>


Love the open 9!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

So happy to have this one back

#nofilter









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Love the open 9!


Thanks always! 


traf said:


> So happy to have this one back
> 
> #nofilter
> 
> ...


AWESOME


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Speedy today









IP6s


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Good Monday Morning all!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Thanks always!
> 
> AWESOME


Thanks bud 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Bay


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benvh (Aug 4, 2011)

Man I keep coming across these pictures. Seriously tempted.

Ben



MickCollins1916 said:


>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> So happy to have this one back
> 
> #nofilter
> 
> ...


Back on the wrist or back from some service?

Smashing 1680 ^^


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ranger has been on yet another Colareb today. It's a strap swappers dream this watch :-D


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Back on the wrist or back from some service?
> 
> Smashing 1680 ^^


Thanks Alex!

Yea, it was at the watchmaker for about 10 days due to the crown stem retention screw coming out just slightly. Went to set the date and ended up with the crown and stem severed off in my hand! Scary when it happens, but a relatively easy fix.

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> 16579 exp2 for me today.


Amazing photo! How did you do it??


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Mondays... Cheers


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Ranger has been on yet another Colareb today. It's a strap swappers dream this watch :-D


Thats a great look!


----------



## tahsimaumee (Sep 27, 2015)

subC no date.. happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Back to the E to the X, to the P to the 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Knowing how crazy they are in UK for the LV ... id say LV


Last of the line pre ceramic GMT 2's are retailing at £7k from the premier re-sellers here in the UK.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsu507 (Sep 26, 2014)

The 36mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Added this Pelagos to my collection today. Couldn't be happier so far!! Promptly placed it on a homemade Horween strap that I made.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

It looks amazing! :-!



Hwkaholic said:


> Added this Pelagos to my collection today. Couldn't be happier so far!! Promptly placed it on a homemade Horween strap that I made.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Spent almost all day photographing and listing watches for sale on WUS. Exhausted now! This Airman was with me for the duration but as nice as it is, I'm just missing my GMT Master 2...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Really had a tough time breaking from the LVc but decided to expii up sunset tonight


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Thanks Alex!
> 
> Yea, it was at the watchmaker for about 10 days due to the crown stem retention screw coming out just slightly. Went to set the date and ended up with the crown and stem severed off in my hand! Scary when it happens, but a relatively easy fix.
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I remember now   
Looks like I need a cure of ginkgo biloba  
Glad it's back to rotation for you mate.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Vintage Mondays... Cheers


Love that one   great combo too matey


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Phil40000 said:


> Last of the line pre ceramic GMT 2's are retailing at £7k from the premier re-sellers here in the UK.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should send a few then, the 16710 retail for half of that price here


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

too hot and humid...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Love that one   great combo too matey


Thanks mate. You are too kind... Cheers


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good morning from cloudy Athens .... !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry guys. I'm a bit occupied, in love & over the moon with my latest arrivals. Sunday received the third one ( upper left ) Family complete - Mission accomplished. Next week Rolex again 









For share. Happy Tuesday gents


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mancayve said:


> Possibly the most comfortable bracelet....
> 
> View attachment 8781962


Great pic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> 16579 exp2 for me today.


Fantastic


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


>


Stunning!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> So happy to have this one back
> 
> #nofilter
> 
> ...


Great watch, love that insert.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

TheDude said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I've got some yellow to contribute...
> 
> ...


Gorgeous SD


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sub again


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Playing around with different strap options. Anyone else find the OEM fabric strap rather short? (I've lengthened it nearly as far as it will go...)









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sticking to linen theme on a scorching day in London...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Sticking to linen theme on a scorching day in London...


Beautiful dial


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks mate...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Great watch, love that insert.


Thanks Don !! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Phil40000 said:


> Nice piece and all but who is the dude passed out in the background?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea, but I couldn't resist taking a quick snapshot before he woke up. This was in Tokyo couple of weeks ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sri said:


> Sticking to linen theme on a scorching day in London...


You are fashion icon 

Have a nice day from Greece

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

_*HULK *__*HULK *__*HULK *__*HULK *__*HULK









*_
_*HULK HULK HULK HULK HULK








*_


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

lol 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Got an incoming, hopefully Friday I'll be able to wrist shot =)

Not a Rolex / Tudor tho but still something sexy imo

Teaser









Borrowed pix


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

batman1345 said:


> You are fashion icon
> 
> Have a nice day from Greece
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate for kind words... Greece is one of my fav places on Earth... Athens? Just love it... Fancy a chiller in those pretty lanes of Plaka


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> good morning from cloudy Athens .... !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 8788586


Your Blackbay shots are some of the finest I have seen to date... Keep them coming mate... Cheers


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Meetings in the AM before hitting the beach


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Got an incoming, hopefully Friday I'll be able to wrist shot =)
> 
> Not a Rolex / Tudor tho but still something sexy imo
> 
> ...


Wow... Can't wait mate


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks very intriguing Alex! Not often you'd see a sub-dial all lit up like that :-!



alex79 said:


> Got an incoming, hopefully Friday I'll be able to wrist shot =)
> 
> Not a Rolex / Tudor tho but still something sexy imo
> 
> ...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Got an incoming, hopefully Friday I'll be able to wrist shot =)
> 
> Not a Rolex / Tudor tho but still something sexy imo
> 
> ...


So many incomings!! I live vicariously through you all 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sri said:


> Cheers mate for kind words... Greece is one of my fav places on Earth... Athens? Just love it... Fancy a chiller in those pretty lanes of Plaka


Yes my friend I am from Athens  thanks!! When you arrived in here pm me

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

batman1345 said:


> Yes my friend I am from Athens  thanks!! When you arrived in here pm me
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend. Very kind.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Giving the Ranger a rest today. Summer has arrived in the UK so this seemed apt


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Been a minute since I posted and brought the BLNR to work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Also an incoming for me. :-d

Maybe not such a mystery...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Open day....


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos on orange isofrane so far today, for a refreshing dip


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! I shot it with my iPhone 6 and an olloclip macro lens extension. Took 30sec to shoot?  in fact all my photos posted are taken on my iPhone. Lol.



Zabac said:


> Amazing photo! How did you do it??


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Cocoa beach....such a nice place


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage love...


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Started Expii'n the day but couldn't resist and had LVc the sunset.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Open day....


Beautiful patina...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

1680 of mine


----------



## *2112 (Feb 11, 2006)

1959 Tudor 7928









Sent using a VIC20 over a 2400 baud modem


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> So many incomings!! I live vicariously through you all
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Indeed it's the hot season  
Saw your speedy for sale, are you gonna flip it for the green guy? 


fordy964 said:


> Looks very intriguing Alex! Not often you'd see a sub-dial all lit up like that :-!


Yes yes am a lume sucker  


Sri said:


> Wow... Can't wait mate


Me too lol


Timester said:


> Also an incoming for me. :-d
> 
> Maybe not such a mystery...
> 
> View attachment 8793482


Most likely a subc since you have the GMTiic, is it green?


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*2112 said:


> 1959 Tudor 7928
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...More pics please!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> 1680 of mine


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Indeed it's the hot season
> Saw your speedy for sale, are you gonna flip it for the green guy?


Nah no hulk for me yet... Still hesitating about selling this speedy. It's likely something I'll come to regret 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## *2112 (Feb 11, 2006)

jazzbach said:


> Wow...More pics please!


Here you go! This one unfortunately needs to get sold  

















Sent using a VIC20 over a 2400 baud modem


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> 1680 of mine


This thing is too good! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## benvh (Aug 4, 2011)

Love that linen dial, Sri. Saw a Datejust dial in blue linen the other day and it was awesome as well.

Ben



Sri said:


> Vintage love...
> 
> View attachment 8795458


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Nah no hulk for me yet... Still hesitating about selling this speedy. It's likely something I'll come to regret
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Daytona C


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Daytona C


If I can get my hands on one 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks! I shot it with my iPhone 6 and an olloclip macro lens extension. Took 30sec to shoot?  in fact all my photos posted are taken on my iPhone. Lol.


Thanks mate

Great to know, I'll get an Olloclip for myself now.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Have a great day.


Followed


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Followed


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*2112 said:


> Here you go! This one unfortunately needs to get sold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... Some lucky guy's gonna get it.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

alex79 said:


>





traf said:


> This thing is too good!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks friends!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's still vintage... Sorry no Rolex/Tudor today... Seamaster De Ville for me... Good day Gents


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you very much sir !!!

Almost 39 years of really tool-watch use... really sad this old lady will find a new home.












jazzbach said:


> Beautiful patina...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Red sky at night......

Decided on a change and picked up some reflections from the sky on the dome.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Red sky at night......
> 
> Decided on a change and picked up some reflections from the sky on the dome.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> It's still vintage... Sorry no Rolex/Tudor today... Seamaster De Ville for me... Good day Gents


With speedy pro hands


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Feeling the blue.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

One year anniversary today with my BLNR









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Congrats Traf. Love the BLNR.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Goin2drt said:


> Congrats Traf. Love the BLNR.


Thanks bud! Love it more every day 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Thank you very much sir !!!
> 
> Almost 39 years of really tool-watch use... really sad this old lady will find a new home.


39 years! RESPECT.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tudor sub at Brooklyn brownstone










7016/0 calibre ETA


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

benvh said:


> Love that linen dial, Sri. Saw a Datejust dial in blue linen the other day and it was awesome as well.
> 
> Ben


Thanks Ben... Yeah really love the dial... Simple and elegant indeed  Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

*2112 said:


> Here you go! This one unfortunately needs to get sold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a stunner!!! Don't sell it please


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Bright LA afternoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n the day away...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Here's my new Sub and all I can say is Wow! I tried this on in the AD and really liked it. But now that I have it out of the shop and into normal lighting, I am truly amazed by the dial on this watch. It really is almost alive the way it changes colors with different lighting. I see now why other owners of this watch love it so much. I'm looking forward to wearing it for many years to come. My thanks to DavidSW for a smooth deal. Enjoy...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

This Eve. I wasn't going to post another beach shot tonight but saw this and couldn't resist...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Timester said:


> Here's my new Sub and all I can say is Wow! I tried this on in the AD and really liked it. But now that I have it out of the shop and into normal lighting, I am truly amazed by the dial on this watch. It really is almost alive the way it changes colors with different lighting. I see now why other owners of this watch love it so much. I'm looking forward to wearing it for many years to come. Enjoy...


Awesome!!!! Huge congrats!


----------



## ssada416 (Jul 16, 2015)

Timester said:


> Here's my new Sub and all I can say is Wow! I tried this on in the AD and really liked it. But now that I have it out of the shop and into normal lighting, I am truly amazed by the dial on this watch. It really is almost alive the way it changes colors with different lighting. I see now why other owners of this watch love it so much. I'm looking forward to wearing it for many years to come. My thanks to DavidSW for a smooth deal. Enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 8805458
> 
> ...


green submariner is one of my dream watches. Congrats!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

peatnick said:


> Tudor sub at Brooklyn brownstone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fab watch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Timester said:


> Here's my new Sub and all I can say is Wow! I tried this on in the AD and really liked it. But now that I have it out of the shop and into normal lighting, I am truly amazed by the dial on this watch. It really is almost alive the way it changes colors with different lighting. I see now why other owners of this watch love it so much. I'm looking forward to wearing it for many years to come. My thanks to DavidSW for a smooth deal. Enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 8805458
> 
> ...


   congrats, batman gonna get jealous


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

goyoneuff said:


> Thank you very much sir !!!
> 
> Almost 39 years of really tool-watch use... really sad this old lady will find a new home.


Salute...why don't keep it for a milestone 40th?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Timester said:


> Here's my new Sub and all I can say is Wow! I tried this on in the AD and really liked it. But now that I have it out of the shop and into normal lighting, I am truly amazed by the dial on this watch. It really is almost alive the way it changes colors with different lighting. I see now why other owners of this watch love it so much. I'm looking forward to wearing it for many years to come. My thanks to DavidSW for a smooth deal. Enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 8805458
> 
> ...


Fantastic and congratulations.

There's been quite a few new Green Subs on here recently.

Is there a bit of enablement going on?


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

1665 today.

The weather is incredulous for the middle of winter here, 27C, just outstanding.

Have a great day.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Merci !!!

 .

Well, a promise made... and life changing events. She has not only seen the real life, but has been treated with love and care... service papers along her entire life. !!!! A real classic old lady !  


DanIWCBP said:


> Salute...why don't keep it for a milestone 40th?


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

DanIWCBP said:


> View attachment 8806538


Beautiful dial. 
Is that a DJ2?


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Fantastic and congratulations.
> 
> There's been quite a few new Green Subs on here recently.
> 
> Is there a bit of enablement going on?


Alex started it.


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

jazzbach said:


> Beautiful dial.
> Is that a DJ2?


Thanks, yes sir


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

Timester said:


> Alex started it.


+1...yup, I second that


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

DanIWCBP said:


> +1...yup, I second that


Agreed.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Fantastic and congratulations.
> 
> There's been quite a few new Green Subs on here recently.
> 
> Is there a bit of enablement going on?


It's @alex79 's fault 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Guys guys guys you should blame it on Bill ^^
He is the origin =p

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Guys guys guys you should blame it on Bill ^^
> He is the origin =p
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Yes but Bill ALWAYS had one... Plus he never wears it often enough for anyone to notice it 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicely done Tudor.


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

GMT Master IIc for me today, hoping for another sunny day here in the UK.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8808386
> 
> 
> Nicely done Tudor.


Wow, is this the first bronze up in here?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Timester said:


> Alex started it.


Yes YES YES


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Yes but Bill ALWAYS had one... Plus he never wears it often enough for anyone to notice it
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Yeah... Bill is a mini Rolex AD in motion  A deadly enabler


----------



## kirandx (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

Change to GMT for Happy Hours


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't get enough of this top hat...


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Thrusday from me and my Black Bay!


----------



## jalfreem (Mar 26, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Blue.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Happy Thrusday from me and my Black Bay!
> 
> View attachment 8810386


Beautiful shot mate... love that shirt too  Cheers


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

mm300 ....!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8810530
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sickening Blue!!!!!!! What a beauty!!!!!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> mm300 ....!!!!!!!!!!!!




Amazing shot Captain...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8810530
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome.


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Beautiful shot mate... love that shirt too  Cheers


Thank you kindly, good sir


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Gets an approval from me. I loved mine long time :-!



capt-dim said:


> mm300 ....!!!!!!!!!!!!


https://postimg.org/image/qfh6e509j/


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Boys and their toys...





I am reunited with my old growler. Grrrrr....


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Boys and their toys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full disclosure please


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Attending a meeting at the Archives of the United States rocking this guy today...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

This one today, of course.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Check what I just saw in the wild during lunch time:


















Patek 5712 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Meanwhile I'm wearing my lowly old sub


















Loving this natostrapco xii NATO in Baltic blue

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

How I love this... 79190, Great British Summer, Chilled Beers, Great London Pubs... Cheers Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Meanwhile I'm wearing my lowly old sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such cool shots mate... Looks great on that nato


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Such cool shots mate... Looks great on that nato


Thank you kindly, Sri 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tahsimaumee (Sep 27, 2015)

Wearing my newly acquired subC no date today.. Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Becker said:


> Wow, is this the first bronze up in here?


BBR at bedtime.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

tahsimaumee said:


> Wearing my newly acquired subC no date today.. Happy Thursday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 8813986


A true classic... Many congratulations


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

One more... Can I ? Cheers


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n it at the office. Love the pop of brilliant green when the sun catches it just right.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Back on steel and rivets today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> LVc'n it at the office. Love the pop of brilliant green when the sun catches it just right.


So classy mate... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yay :-!! 
Such a slick execution from h20


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Yay :-!!
> Such a slick execution from h20


Congrats bro. Looks much better on you than it did on me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Soulspawn said:


> Congrats bro. Looks much better on you than it did on me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 thanks mate I keep staring it


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

No Rolex but got this guy back from a long service. Have a great Friday gents.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> TGIF


That thing... yeah that pretty green piece is responsible for so much enabling here lately  Have a great Friday mate...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Yay :-!!
> Such a slick execution from h20


Wow!!! Looks great mate... Congratulations...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

On Horween NATO


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

alex79 said:


> TGIF


Lol...there u go again, "poisoning" this thread with your green monster
Have a Happy TGIF and weekend!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Before:










After:









Only took me 6 years to ask her!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DanIWCBP said:


> Lol...there u go again, "poisoning" this thread with your green monster
> Have a Happy TGIF and weekend!


Hope you also caught the virus  


Sri said:


> Wow!!! Looks great mate... Congratulations...


Many thanks matey, first impression very positive  


jazzbach said:


> On Horween NATO


Oh boy! That is smoking hot, anticipating a revenge as now I want the same thing so bad   


Sri said:


> That thing... yeah that pretty green piece is responsible for so much enabling here lately  Have a great Friday mate...


Are you still immune mate?  


jopex said:


>


Really love the dial on that one   


qtip.416 said:


> No Rolex but got this guy back from a long service. Have a great Friday gents.


  lovely watch :-!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Congrats. Beautiful view you have.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good move Nick and congratulations to you both


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n it today


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Fastrider Friday!


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Not wearing the Rollie today so I won't post to keep with the theme but I will say the next time I post it just may be feeling a little green.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Still with this one









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Vintage Friday gents...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THC... Have a great Friday Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Vintage Friday gents...


Beautiful Tudor... Like the whole ensemble mate... Cheers


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

New in the family  
Great watch 
HAGW, Gents!









IP6s


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Been on the road again, glad to be back home

Have a great weekend my friends!


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Good day everyone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue...a great summer watch!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to a mate's birthday bash... New Pal Zaleri limited edition that I purchased in San Francisco, Burberry vintage tie, Barker English brogues, Paul Smith chinos... Best of all my beautiful Tudor Submariner 79190... Have a great Friday Gents....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Lukebor said:


> New in the family
> Great watch
> HAGW, Gents!
> 
> ...


Many congratulations... THC's are so cool... A lot of detail and character


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Off to a mate's birthday bash... New Pal Zaleri limited edition that I purchased in San Francisco, Burberry vintage tie, Barker English brogues, Paul Smith chinos... Best of all my beautiful Tudor Submariner 79190... Have a great Friday Gents....


Smashing❗


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank You, Sri.
have a great Friday!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Gonna LV it up all weekend


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Alex!



alex79 said:


> lovely watch :-!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today for a great time at a mini gtg with a couple fine gentlemen. We had a fantastic time, thanks Dave & Pasquale!










I'm sure everyone here knows this little beauty, I can vouch for the fact that it is even prettier in person!










Gratuitous table shot


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Explorer II today for a great time at a mini gtg with a couple fine gentlemen. We had a fantastic time, thanks Dave & Pasquale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phenomenal mini meet 

It was great meeting you and your son, Jason.

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

tahsimaumee said:


> Wearing my newly acquired subC no date today.. Happy Thursday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 8813986


Congratulations, great watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Nick, all the best to both of you.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Grinny456 said:


> Fastrider Friday!
> 
> View attachment 8820610


Don't see many of these here


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Timester said:


> View attachment 8823850


Dial looks black, great shot!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Explorer II today for a great time at a mini gtg with a couple fine gentlemen. We had a fantastic time, thanks Dave & Pasquale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice variety in the table shot


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Good Sat. morning guys.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Another angle 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tahsimaumee (Sep 27, 2015)

Couldn't help but notice the chromolite glowing bright on my sub while pulling into the garage!! have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Got these in the mail yesterday.

















Think I've got my weekend combo.









Have a good weekend all.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Off to a mate's birthday bash... New Pal Zaleri limited edition that I purchased in San Francisco, Burberry vintage tie, Barker English brogues, Paul Smith chinos... Best of all my beautiful Tudor Submariner 79190... Have a great Friday Gents....


Damn, Sri. Looking fantastic as always, and accompanied by a beautiful timepiece. Enjoy the party!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

nick_sixx said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many happy returns! Well done. 

Evening switch to LVc.


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

I serve in a 2-year conscripted army. I only get to see this bad boy on the weekends.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Got these in the mail yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 8827826
> 
> ...


Fantastic, I'm really impressed by their NATOs, good quality.

Love the Blue/Grey.

Might try mine later


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Explorer II today for a great time at a mini gtg with a couple fine gentlemen. We had a fantastic time, thanks Dave & Pasquale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

New Phoenix NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Young fathers...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Think I've got my weekend combo.
> 
> View attachment 8827850
> 
> ...


Looks very very nice indeed !


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Ulotny said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Love the that watch and the look with the NATO is great!
DO you have any good source of Phoenix NATOs in the US?



andrejb said:


> New Phoenix NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

THC 









IP6s


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Fantastic, I'm really impressed by their NATOs, good quality.
> 
> Love the Blue/Grey.
> 
> Might try mine later


Didn't try it on yet but found an old pic. with their grey/blue NATO, looks great, might get my NATOs out now thanks to you


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Didn't try it on yet but found an old pic. with their grey/blue NATO, looks great, might get my NATOs out now thanks to you


That's a helluva of a cool pic, but I'm somewhat discombobulated by the structure of your post. Did you just quote an earlier post of yours and then engage in a discussion directed at yourself and then finish off by thanking yourself? If so, I like your style! |>:-d

Blue yesterday









Green today


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Never mind Brisman, I went back to earlier posts, put 2 and 2 together and figured it all out, like Columbo!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Merv said:


> Never mind Brisman, I went back to earlier posts, put 2 and 2 together and figured it all out, like Columbo!


Yes, thanks, it was all about the NATO and relation to another post.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Didn't try it on yet but found an old pic. with their grey/blue NATO, looks great, might get my NATOs out now thanks to you


Looks great! But thanks to you my $10 NATO is going to run me 5k to get a blue Tudor Sub.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Merv said:


> That's a helluva of a cool pic, but I'm somewhat discombobulated by the structure of your post. Did you just quote an earlier post of yours and then engage in a discussion directed at yourself and then finish off by thanking yourself? If so, I like your style! |>:-d
> 
> Blue yesterday
> 
> ...


After 28k posts it's great to see new guys here.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

glad to be back!!!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Lukebor said:


> THC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so nice on that strap


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Great to see new members in this thread.
> 
> After 28k posts it's great to see new guys here.


These watches are so cool! 
Waiting on in-house in BBR and for a my grail - 114060... Hope it'll be soon.

IP6s


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's summer time and I'm colour blind...


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Greetings from Florida


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Headed off to service when I motivate. What's up with this?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckaroo (Aug 14, 2014)

BB today


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)

5513 Sub Saturday evening,


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

In Baltimore visiting family for the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> It's summer time and I'm colour blind...


Sharp as always, love it Sri


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> It's summer time and I'm colour blind...


Awesome combo


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

antitesis said:


> Love the that watch and the look with the NATO is great!
> DO you have any good source of Phoenix NATOs in the US?


Thanks!

Unfortunately I don't  I am from Canada and my watchmaker carries very few on hand. His band and bracelet distributor only visits him about every 5-8 months. He had a green camo and grey camo Phoenix NATO on hand so I snatched one up.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Sharp as always, love it Sri


Thank you mate... You are too kind... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Awesome combo


Thanks Sir... Cheers


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n up some games tonight

Cheers!


----------



## benvh (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks great, Sri! Where do you get your Perlon straps? Happy with the quality? I got a cheap one and I love the look, but not the quality. Need to step it up a notch.

Ben



Sri said:


> It's summer time and I'm colour blind...


----------



## augustusblack (Jan 14, 2010)

This for today... Bracelet this morning but kind of digging the leather


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

augustusblack said:


> This for today


Great looking watch and a really cool shot. Love it on that leather strap.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous guys 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Cool pic!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

augustusblack said:


> This for today... Bracelet this morning but kind of digging the leather


Outstanding piece...
More pics please


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

AP


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

alex79 said:


> Bon dimanche à tous guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

benvh said:


> Looks great, Sri! Where do you get your Perlon straps? Happy with the quality? I got a cheap one and I love the look, but not the quality. Need to step it up a notch.
> 
> Ben


Thanks Ben. Do like perlon straps. Mine are cheap ones too. Don't like the buckle bit at all as they are huge and of poor quality... Cheers


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

THC









IP6s


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Finally now I have a use for my Aeronaut 
Enjoying a great family holiday in Hua Hin Thailand


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

We're cool for the summer.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

benvh said:


> Looks great, Sri! Where do you get your Perlon straps? Happy with the quality? I got a cheap one and I love the look, but not the quality. Need to step it up a notch.
> 
> Ben


Ben, one good solution for Tudors though... Could replace the cheap buckle with OEM ....it's a game changer !!!


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the Blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Blackbay on summery perlon combo... Cheers


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Tudor Blackbay on summery perlon combo... Cheers


Awesome shot, Sri. Really love all the colors you got going on and the Black Bay looks fantastic on that strap. A perfect Sunday summer combo, to be sure.

If your phone is in your lap, what are you taking the picture with? ;-)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Awesome shot, Sri. Really love all the colors you got going on and the Black Bay looks fantastic on that strap. A perfect Sunday summer combo, to be sure.
> 
> If your phone is in your lap, what are you taking the picture with? ;-)


Thanks Jon... You are such a kind man... Really loving Blackbay on perlons... What a bloody chameleon of a diver eh?  
Shot with my other iPhone  
Cheers


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

uncommon ... but ... perfect combo ... !!!!



Sri said:


> Tudor Blackbay on summery perlon combo... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers Captain


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Perfect combo for a day at the beach


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Cheers folks


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Inner Harbor for the Day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew11v25 (May 13, 2010)

Ranger with natural chomexcel chukkas


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Have a great week.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n up some rum


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Been this one all weekend










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Headed off to service when I motivate. What's up with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That crown doesn't look too healthy, what's happened?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> That crown doesn't look too healthy, what's happened?


Good question re the crown. Was hoping some of the experts would chime in. Basically just noticed it when driving. It's been in a salt water pool, that's about it. Some funky steel. They will probably make me pay for a crown, but it's clearly under warranty.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Been this one all weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving that combo. A bit biased though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Was rocking this one outside with the kids as we all wind down.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Great watch, fantastic car.



traf said:


> Been this one all weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Yet another Ranger feature...Time Projection. I know, it's lame, but it made me smile.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Good Morning Guys


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Loving that combo. A bit biased though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How's that convertible working out for you?? Do you like it better than the e93?



darby11 said:


> Was rocking this one outside with the kids as we all wind down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this! Been thinking about adding the new ck2998... really doing it for me!



antitesis said:


> Great watch, fantastic car.


Cheers 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Camping in North Wales with the Ranger


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Nice photo Chris.


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... not Rolex - Tudor ... but iconic japanese diver ... !!!!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> How's that convertible working out for you?? Do you like it better than the e93?
> 
> Love this! Been thinking about adding the new ck2998... really doing it for me!
> 
> ...


I think you should try for the ck2998. The size of it is perfect for me. 39 yet wrist presence for sure. I don't buy for a second that it's sold out to the end customer.

The m4 trumps the e93 in all aspects but engine noise. That's a biggie but the looks and 30percent additional torque more than compensate for it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> I think you should try for the ck2998. The size of it is perfect for me. 39 yet wrist presence for sure. I don't buy for a second that it's sold out to the end customer.
> 
> The m4 trumps the e93 in all aspects but engine noise. That's a biggie but the looks and 30percent additional torque more than compensate for it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Contacted my AD, we'll see what happens 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

As it was 100 degrees in New York this past weekend which was more suited to the Submariner, I didn't get a chance to wear my Explorer. Now that I'm in the air conditioned office, time to give some wrist time again.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

On the road again


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Zenith today :/









IP6s


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Good Monday Morning!

Back in my assigned work space.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sub on leather









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

A few from yesterday and today....


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Fantastic picture. Well done.


----------



## matthew11v25 (May 13, 2010)

Tudor Ranger


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Taking a break from Monday in the dark.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Had to take a detour through Times Square to get home because of train problems. Window shopped at an invicta boutique. Watches seem large and interesting.

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Good question re the crown. Was hoping some of the experts would chime in. Basically just noticed it when driving. It's been in a salt water pool, that's about it. Some funky steel. They will probably make me pay for a crown, but it's clearly under warranty.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hard to tell from the photo, do you think it could be a chemical reaction.
I think I recall some discussion on an aluminum collar that is next to the crown, I think it was aluminum.
I can't find the thread but I'm sure there was some chemical reaction between that collar and crown in some cases because of the dissimilar metals. 
Possibly the salt water accelerated this.
I don't believe it was happening all the time, only to a few watches.

Anyway, maybe you'll have better luck finding the thread.

Let us know the outcome, it would be interesting to know.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Good morning everyone! My companion for today, a dismal attempt at playing with colours.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos for the last day of our vacation, in its element of course.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great week chaps =)


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

Rainy Tuesday...good morning!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Incoming


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8856170
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Just love it! Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Incoming


Congrats!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Still enjoying the outdoors with the Ranger today


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Sneaky Open 6 at 10:10 today.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Incoming


Huuuuuge congrats! The best type of incoming 



Spunwell said:


> Pelagos for the last day of our vacation, in its element of course.


Take care Jason, hope Florida treated you well 

Btw, I HAD to order an Isofrane after handling the one on your pelagos! Love the feel.



Flypower said:


> Good morning


Wow 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Incoming


Big congrats =) 
Welcome to the baby


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sporting the SubC on my workation

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Becker said:


>


:-!:-!:-!

Great shot!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Such a happy dial :-d


----------



## Eric Dillenkoffer (Jun 17, 2015)

New baby as of yesterday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sea Dweller... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Incoming


Beautiful... Many congratulations mate


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Huuuuuge congrats! The best type of incoming
> 
> Take care Jason, hope Florida treated you well
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, we had a great time, it was over too soon. You won't regret the iso pickup, they are super comfy


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Coupla bracelet switches...

















Loving the ranger on the metal, first time I've tried it. Same with the pelagos on OEM rubber, though I suspect I'll far prefer its bracelet at the end of the day. Solid all around!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Evening walk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

At work today









leaving work out this evening.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Back to basics


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Verdi said:


> Back to basics


Great shot! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

An old pic. the one on the right tonight.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

BB on ColaReb leather

















Have a great day.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Wow, great shot there traf!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Wow, great shot there traf!


Thanks Becker  something about those overcast skies that produce perfect lighting conditions

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

16570 - V Series










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

An old shot from last weekend... Cheers


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n today


----------



## Iavak (Dec 29, 2011)

The revived Tudor.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Did an evening switch after I received a new strap from Europelli.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Digging it!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

traf said:


> Digging it!


I like it. I have been thinking of getting an isofrane for my Pelagos but haven't been able to pull the trigger cause I like the bracelet so much. I hear they are very comfortable and (WTF) smell good too.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Digging it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Zambian4ever said:


>


Lookin' Boss


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## iB_071996 (Jul 23, 2016)

S.L said:


> A bit of colour for Midsummers eve,


This looks absolutely awesome.

- iB


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> I like it. I have been thinking of getting an isofrane for my Pelagos but haven't been able to pull the trigger cause I like the bracelet so much. I hear they are very comfortable and (WTF) smell good too.


Very comfy and smells fantastic!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Looking good


Thanks Jason, those Appalachian mountains look awesome!!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Going with the Tudor chrono, today.

Have a great day.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Um, this old thing for the last couple of days.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Service 1665


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

After a short Rolex hiatus...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Digging it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big fan :-!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing this great SD 1665 with service parts.

Looks like I jumped the gun, off to the UK in two weeks and I have already bought a watch there for pick up.

Couldn't resist, thanks @MickCollins1916 , thanks Bill for the enabling.

An early incoming, three weeks before I get it.

And not a Blue Pelagos!

For now 1665.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


What's going on gents   
Can't wait to see the incoming   


Brisman said:


> Still wearing this great SD 1665 with service parts.
> 
> Looks like I jumped the gun, off to the UK in two weeks and I have already bought a watch there for pick up.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing this great SD 1665 with service parts.
> 
> Looks like I jumped the gun, off to the UK in two weeks and I have already bought a watch there for pick up.
> 
> ...


I'm psyched to see the incoming! Always glad to enable.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Gettin my hands dirty at work yesterday.









And out the door this morning.









Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing this great SD 1665 with service parts.
> 
> Looks like I jumped the gun, off to the UK in two weeks and I have already bought a watch there for pick up.
> 
> ...


Give us some hints, Don!!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Beautiful day to work from home!









Still test driving the Isofrane, very impressed by the comfort thus far 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

just and old 6694


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

traf said:


> Beautiful day to work from home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous view! Are you on the inter-coastal or a pond? You boat?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Gorgeous view! Are you on the inter-coastal or a pond? You boat?


Thanks bud! Nah this is just a humble "lake" aka pond. Don't do much boating nowadays, have become a bit of a landlubber 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

* Tudor Heritage Ranger*


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8882834
> 
> 
> * Tudor Heritage Ranger*


Wow stunning pic !


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Trying to hide in work...no luck


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Dinner with the wife


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Becker said:


> Dinner with the wife


Somehow my pics are all screwed up


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dweller Thursdays...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Timester said:


>


I love seeing the proliferation of hulks here! Such a beauty, always makes my day to see them. 

Switched to BBN this evening.


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

It's Friday here. Hope you all have a great weekend ahead.


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Old Pepsi


----------



## greenalk1971 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Just shifted to dark side a few days.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Looking forward to the weekend and having a beer in a couple of hours


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Looking forward to the weekend and having a beer in a couple of hours


Cool SD...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Tudor Ranger...



Brisman said:


> Still wearing this great SD 1665 with service parts.
> 
> Looks like I jumped the gun, off to the UK in two weeks and I have already bought a watch there for pick up.
> 
> ...


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

At the Rolex Center today to collect my under service Pelagos














Finally reunite back with my Pelagos


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... good morning ...TGIF ... !!!


and extra bonus the crown mark logo on chart ...:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing this great SD 1665 with service parts.
> 
> Looks like I jumped the gun, off to the UK in two weeks and I have already bought a watch there for pick up.
> 
> ...


Huge welcome to the UK mate... Have a good one and many congratulations for another arrival... Can't wait for pix... Cheers matey


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

DanIWCBP said:


> At the Rolex Center today to collect my under service Pelagos
> 
> Eeek service so soon?what happened?


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

Watchdudeman said:


> DanIWCBP said:
> 
> 
> > At the Rolex Center today to collect my under service Pelagos
> ...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

DanIWCBP said:


> Watchdudeman said:
> 
> 
> > The timing went off by >30mins after 2 days of wear. AD in Penang can't do much about it so I had to send back to SC in SIN for some adjustment and oiling of the rotor. Missed wearing it for almost 3 weeks...but glad it's back on my wrist now.
> ...


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> 7


Happy I went black pelagos for my taste ....Can't stop envying that blue though looks great and really stands out


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi guys


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Was trying to be artsy while in Toronto, a shot of my 16610 with the reflection of the CN Tower.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

put on the Aquanaut today


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Watchdudeman said:


> Happy I went black pelagos for my taste ....Can't stop envying that blue though looks great and really stands out


I love 'em both! I owned a 1st gen at one point, and if I didn't own several Sea-Dwellers, likely would have gone for the black as well. No wrong choice in my view!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great weekend, fellas.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I love 'em both! I owned a 1st gen at one point, and if I didn't own several Sea-Dwellers, likely would have gone for the black as well. No wrong choice in my view!


I was going to add a submariner next but I'm scared that I'm going to falter at the BB bronze... I suppose 3kings and three Shields is evening things up......


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n up the Friday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Heritage Chrono reporting to Friday duty... Cheers Gents


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

HAGW, Gents!









IP6s


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)

Some fresh Horween for the 5513,


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Not exactly 500ms down, but at least in its intended environment.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos back on bracelet to end the work week. I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

16610LV


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Great pics everybody. |>|>


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

pitiwong said:


> Just shifted to dark side a few days.


I'd love one of these. Cool watch.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow, probably one of the first of these we have seen around here. That's one cool Tudor :-!



greenalk1971 said:


>


----------



## greenalk1971 (Jun 14, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Wow, probably one of the first of these we have seen around here. That's one cool Tudor :-!


Thanks, it's a little "louder" than I'm used to wearing but I'm hoping it'll grow on me.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

capt-dim said:


>


Wow

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Had this one on









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlins9703 (Jul 10, 2016)

Wearing the GMT with matching bracelet. b-)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n the sunset tonight


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow, crazy clouds.



Dedhed said:


> LVc'n the sunset tonight


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Very nice watch,
could you post more photo of it on the wrist?
Have not seen this type often.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

I almost always wear both every day. (Not at the same time)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello chaps , have a great weekend. 
Getting the mechanic ticking today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

louisuchiha said:


> View attachment 8896386


Looks like the Tudor is definately winning!


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Italiano


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Perfect combo.
I need to make a shot of my exact pair. Incoming later



pook187 said:


> I almost always wear both every day. (Not at the same time)


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

The venerable, classic SKX009 at day...



This wonderful beast of a watch by night.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Here's mine











pook187 said:


> I almost always wear both every day. (Not at the same time)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I love this thing... 79190 HAGW


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Starting the weekend with early morning F1 qualifying. Come on Lewis, Push,Push,Push!
Have a safe weekend all.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Taking the boat out. Masterin' the seas with the PO.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rocking this one at the beach ☀


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Evening Pub switch... Cheers


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

fresh from the AD, not the melon.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today, I have really missed this one, my wife thinks I'm crazy. "It's only a watch"


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Rocking this one at the beach ☀


Awesome. Which beach?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dedhed said:


> Awesome. Which beach?


Ocean City, Maryland...we are lucky enough to spend most of our summer weekends here. Beautiful weather today!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Ocean City, Maryland...we are lucky enough to spend most of our summer weekends here. Beautiful weather today!


Very nice!!!! been there, Beautiful beach.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Keepin' the PO goin'


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Rhodium dial


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

drhr said:


> Rhodium dial


Very nice!


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

drhr said:


> Rhodium dial


Bloody stunning!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

drhr said:


> Rhodium dial


Wowzers!!!!!!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

drhr said:


> Rhodium dial


Beauty 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

traf said:


> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Great shot man!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Great shot man!


Thanks buddy 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Finally took the Pelagos off. Ranger on a khaki NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> fresh from the AD, not the melon.


Congrats buddy, looks good on your wrist. 
Keep it


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

drhr said:


> Rhodium dial


Mannnn, she's a real cracker


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great Sunday chaps, appreciating to do nothing on Sunday morning =)


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Trying to get myself out of the cat to go into the office.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Weekend essentials.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Vintage Tudor for Sunday, have a great day.


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

Sunday jet setting...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Vintage Tudor for Sunday, have a great day.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

So many pelagos lately, the LVc is defeated lol

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sumo Sunday. Stop for a few days in Dubai en route back to Shanghai.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

At the beach.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yesterday...








Today...








Tomorrow??? HAND Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Charm, character, charisma!!!!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Charm, character, charisma!!!!


Cheers Sri  can't get enough of this sub 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rolex Sea Dweller & Jlc reverso Grand tail


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

hun23 said:


>


Beautiful lume shot... Beautiful watch....Cheers


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

The King!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Just dropped this 1803 DD off for a well deserved service


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Ranger on NATO today.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

This one tonight.







This one earlier









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to the first day of August


----------



## pcm23 (Nov 2, 2012)

14060m


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Cheers.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Weekend shot from a day exploring Detroit.

Happy Monday, folks!


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

I love the surge in the amount of Pelagos's pictures.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Last non-Rolex/Tudor for a while from me. Promise. :-D


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Incoming....rebound...the young fella wanted a Black Bay Black ....so I took it back..might go again...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Almost made it 5 subs In a row, but decided to strap on the GMT today!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## stock06sti (Jul 21, 2016)

Wearing the Tudor BBB. Almost at one week on the wrist. I LOVE IT!! I have always said that anything other than a steel/metal bracelet looked cheap BUT man I love the NATO strap that came with the Tudor.

View attachment IMG_20160801_095238627.jpg


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pix from yesterday but am with you today  just too late to make a decent pix 


Timester said:


>





MickCollins1916 said:


>





jazzbach said:


>


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Incoming....rebound...the young fella wanted a Black Bay Black ....so I took it back..might go again...


Keep it if u can 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Loving this combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Relaxing with my GMT tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

and this one yesterday


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

94210 on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

114060 in the office today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

drhr said:


> Rhodium dial


This is rising on my list, even while I keep telling myself I don't need another dive watch. Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Flying to Cincinnati today, sub got the nod this time


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wore this today and tried out the 36... Side profile is less chunky than expected from online photos...and the black tube is almost invisible most of the time

Need to try it a few more times to decide

Since it is still an ETA... Maybe I can get someone to transfer the dial and hands from the BB?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Tuesday subby


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The art of understatement... 16570


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> The art of understatement... 16570


So much class in a subtle package! Great watch. I've been thinking about both the polar and black 16570 of late. Hmm.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Enjoying a cloudy, rainy morning in the desert Southwest.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


Just to cool!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> So much class in a subtle package! Great watch. I've been thinking about both the polar and black 16570 of late. Hmm.


Thanks Bill. You are so kind... Yeah it's such a subtle gem of a watch... I'm so crazy about it  Are you considering the new Polar 216570? Yeah but that black 16570 you set your sights on is sure going to please you more on wrist... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Thanks Bill. You are so kind... Yeah it's such a subtle gem of a watch... I'm so crazy about it  Are you considering the new Polar 216570? Yeah but that black 16570 you set your sights on is sure going to please you more on wrist... Cheers


I love the 42mm 216570 in polar, but the 16570 in black. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

All this talk of the 216570 commands a live wrist shot!


----------



## jmsjabb (Jun 11, 2016)

Everyday is vintage day

We are still learning until the day we die. Let's spread the knowledge.


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

Having my Black Bay ready for travel, Hong Kong I'm coming! b-)


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Sub


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

BLing said:


> ..


Amazing pic mate!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> The art of understatement... 16570


Looking Sharp !


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Semi-Siri shot, but without the cool clothes.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

After hour drinks! Cheers gents 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

Still with the ck2998 for today &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

View attachment 8937538

Still with the ck2998 for today 


----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

love the watch man! I have the black bay and regret not getting this.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Off we go! With the Explorer this time


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you Sir..



Becker said:


> Amazing pic mate!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I love the 42mm 216570 in polar, but the 16570 in black. Decisions, decisions!


+1, for the 216570 Polar


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jazzbach said:


>


Totally awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Timester said:


> Semi-Siri shot, but without the cool clothes.


Beautiful Pelagos.... Cool shot mate... Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I love the 42mm 216570 in polar, but the 16570 in black. Decisions, decisions!


5 digits black for me


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

On the road again


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Back in Shanghai and reunited with my box of awesome watches :-!

I picked up a few bits and pieces on my travels like straps, buckles and a timegrapher. So this morning was a little bit of playtime. First up for some treatment was the GMT. I bought an aftermarket 'stick-over' pepsi bezel for a few quid off eBay to see if I like the look. I didn't really so it's staying coke. Saved me a trip to an AD anyway :-D

Anyway I picked up a few buckles and set to with a strap change.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Another little pickup on my travels was getting hold of the correct genuine Breguet strap for my Type XX... very pleased with the outcome :-!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Still feeling hulky today.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I did this just to enable Mick on a black 16570 :-!



Might I suggest one with a tritium dial so that you get to pay bottom money and observe the patina gently emerge. They are beginning to go a creamy colour just now...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

fordy964 said:


> I did this just to enable Mick on a black 16570 :-!
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest one with a tritium dial so that you get to pay bottom money and observe the patina gently emerge. They are beginning to go a creamy colour just now...


The temptation is strong! What a beautiful shot...if I do pick one up, I'm aiming for tritium. I think this watch provides a lot of relative value for the $$$.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Back in Shanghai and reunited with my box of awesome watches :-!


That combo would rarely come off my wrist. Fantastic Fordy!

I've opted for more of a METRO look this morning.


----------



## augustusblack (Jan 14, 2010)

This again, patiently waiting for my 1655 to be returned from service... Not that upset


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't own a white yacht... Tried this combo in preparation to a Mediterranean holiday in Amalfi coastline, Italy  (think it looks cool on linens, beaches and cocktails )

Aye or Nay?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Wore this today and tried out the 36... Side profile is less chunky than expected from online photos...and the black tube is almost invisible most of the time
> 
> Need to try it a few more times to decide
> 
> Since it is still an ETA... Maybe I can get someone to transfer the dial and hands from the BB?


Interesting comparison. Either one looks huge or the other too small. I'd like to check this one as well but in no hurry.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8933786
> 
> 
> Enjoying a cloudy, rainy morning in the desert Southwest.


We rarely get to see anything beyond the ranger and vintage tona - like this one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> This is rising on my list, even while I keep telling myself I don't need another dive watch. Gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Recently got to check it out. Great dial - wish, wish, wish it had black bezel from rose gold version on strap.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> Don't own a white yacht... Tried this combo in preparation to a Mediterranean holiday in Amalfi coastline, Italy  (think it looks cool on linens, beaches and cocktails )
> 
> Aye or Nay?
> View attachment 8945122


Nailed it Sri, that is perfect for summertime!I have a white perlon I'll have to try it on my 216750


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks my friend  tbh I wasn't quite sure initially... Loving it  Please post yours on White perlon ? Cheers


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

My first post on WatchUSeek! 







Rolex Day-Date President yellow gold, ref# 18038 
on Hodinkee's Textured Tan Calfskin strap.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n up tonight's sunset.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks my friend  tbh I wasn't quite sure initially... Loving it  Please post yours on White perlon ? Cheers


Will do, I'm traveling for the next few days, but I'll post pics early next week.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Day 2 Cincinnati... swapped back to ghost 


















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

the combination of red and blue


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Day 2 Cincinnati... swapped back to ghost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You swap those bezels like a champ bro. 

I'll be visiting the DC area the next few days, any must see shops besides Bobs?


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

BLing said:


> the combination of red and blue


Wow man, really like your style there!!


----------



## mofa (Jul 9, 2015)

Today my trusty Explorer 214270.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice day...


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

postpet04 said:


> My first post on WatchUSeek!
> View attachment 8945650
> 
> Rolex Day-Date President yellow gold, ref# 18038
> on Hodinkee's Textured Tan Calfskin strap.


Gorgeous Day/Date, congratulations, love it


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> You swap those bezels like a champ bro.
> 
> I'll be visiting the DC area the next few days, any must see shops besides Bobs?


Is a bezel swap an easy thing to do?


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Is a bezel swap an easy thing to do?


It is an easy task, but even if you are an expert watchmaker, you run the risk of breakage. I have talked on the phone to a seasoned veteran that split a very faded Pepsi bezel once, that would sell for $800-$1000 in today's market.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mancayve said:


> View attachment 8949586


That is just absolutely fantastic.

Great pic, love it


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Pic from yesterday.

Green and Green.

That's my wife's DateJust on the right....apparently


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Jason71 said:


> It is an easy task, but even if you are an expert watchmaker, you run the risk of breakage. I have talked on the phone to a seasoned veteran that split a very faded Pepsi bezel once, that would sell for $800-$1000 in today's market.


Do you do it yourself Jason?

Interested in what traf has to say about it.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

There are several howto pages and youtube videos online showing you how easy it is to get the bezel ring off and replace the insert. I have done it a few times. Very simple operation in my experience.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Is a bezel swap an easy thing to do?


Everything is easy once you know how to do it, swapped bezels on my seikos, the first one was a bit slow but then it was handy


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Stay away from ceramic bezel mate.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Do you do it yourself Jason?
> 
> Interested in what traf has to say about it.


I have done it many times with vintage/plexi and also 5-digit/sapphire. It is easy to do, but sometimes the older inserts are a tighter fit in the bezel ring. That is when the damage might potentially occur........fitting the insert into the bezel ring. I've never had any trouble, but like I said......I do know those that have had difficulty that were much more experienced than me.

I wouldn't risk the swap on a valuable insert unless I had to bezel rings with both inserts already installed into each ring respectively.

JMHO


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Subbsky


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tunnel of love... Blackbay on summery perlon


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> I wouldn't risk the swap on a valuable insert unless I had to bezel rings with both inserts already installed into each ring respectively.
> 
> JMHO


Bingo!! I have two bezel surrounds that I swap back and forth. So it literally is popping off and popping the new one on. Takes about 10 seconds.

If it was actually dealing with the insert, I definitely wouldn't swap very often!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Recently got to check it out. Great dial - wish, wish, wish it had black bezel from rose gold version on strap.
> View attachment 8945458
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


this is the perfect yachtmaster beside the everose version!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Gents. No TudoRolex...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

traf said:


> Bingo!! I have two bezel surrounds that I swap back and forth. So it literally is popping off and popping the new one on. Takes about 10 seconds.
> 
> If it was actually dealing with the insert, I definitely wouldn't swap very often!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Smart man:-!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Flying home!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Is a bezel swap an easy thing to do?


Not for me, I've never attempted it, but Dave is a pro at it!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II kept me company on my twelve hour drive today. After dinner in, a little sip and some rest.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n this evenings walk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Starting a long weekend with the BBR.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oyster Perpetual Date from 1979:


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ranger mostly today


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

and just for fun


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Bloody sharp there matey  Loving that watch on that strap... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

jazzbach said:


>


Sharp and stunning mate... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> Ranger mostly today


Love those OEM Tudor tang buckles... top notch!!!! Cheers


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Brisman said:


> That is just absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Great pic, love it


Thanks Donald.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sharp and stunning mate... Cheers


Thanks Sri!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Missed this one!



















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

Oooops


----------



## POR901 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wearing and driving today.....a nice combo together.


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

My Submariner today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great Friday Gents...


----------



## stock06sti (Jul 21, 2016)

View attachment IMG_20160805_105325209.jpg
View attachment IMG_20160805_105329987.jpg
View attachment IMG_20160805_105344700.jpg


----------



## easheer (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Brilliant shot!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> Brilliant shot!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thank you kindly!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Haven't contributed here much lately!
This is my only Tudor or Rolex in my collection. I have to fix this soon 😃









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

AP today.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


So good!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> Haven't contributed here much lately!
> This is my only Tudor or Rolex in my collection. I have to fix this soon
> 
> 
> ...


How beautiful! So elegant... Cheers


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

First day wearing this one to work. No1 noticed.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Nope, not a Rolex today. But this is a great casual Friday watch. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

darby11 said:


> First day wearing this one to work. No1 noticed.
> View attachment 8963377
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome piece! I doubt anyone at my office would notice. If by the off chance they did notice it was a Rolex by spotting the clasp etc, they would assume it was steel.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

This evenings walk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> First day wearing this one to work. No1 noticed.
> View attachment 8963377
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What's the story with your BBB?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> What's the story with your BBB?


Actually boxed it up and off to rolex USA New York. I'll sum it up when it's concluded. I'd like a free crown, my guess is I'll have to buy one. They'll say it's a consumable or whatever. It's only been in salt water once. It's a dive watch for crying out loud. Stay tuned.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Actually boxed it up and off to rolex USA New York. I'll sum it up when it's concluded. I'd like a free crown, my guess is I'll have to buy one. They'll say it's a consumable or whatever. It's only been in salt water once. It's a dive watch for crying out loud. Stay tuned.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


Did you see my response on this, if not, have a look back if you get a chance.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Did you see my response on this, if not, have a look back if you get a chance.


I did see it, thanks. Something about it happening to others. Hopefully they cut me a break. It's my vintage, highly collectible, eta you know 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 for the drive home today, almost there, but I'll finish the trip tomorrow.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great weekend gents.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Day out with son, so that mom and daughter can take a good rest


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

In the cinema waiting for Suicide Squad to start :+1:


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sub and Speedy today


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

non-Rolex day


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Color clash today but I just can't take it off


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pub Dweller... Good weekend Gents


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller for the final stretch today, glad to be back home. I did catch a cool shot at 12:00, sorry it's a little blurry, I was driving with my knees


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Such a cool vintage piece there


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Becker said:


> Such a cool vintage piece there


Thanks! First time I've rocked it since the bracelet got back from the spa in Hong Kong. Looks and feels great on the wrist.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

In in my favorite chair, feet up, nobody home, preparing to use my favorite watch complication...the Nap Timer.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Good morning


I know jealousy is a sin but I can't help it! So nice


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

On the beach today









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

I just received this today and am already infatuated with it. I do believe it's a keeper!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Good morning


Salivating...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Its been a good while since I posted here, here is a nice pic to make up for it, more later lol


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks! First time I've rocked it since the bracelet got back from the spa in Hong Kong. Looks and feels great on the wrist.


Are you happy with the MY work?

I have a riveted bracelet with him just now.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Are you happy with the MY work?
> 
> I have a riveted bracelet with him just now.


I'll say this, as the topic may deserve a more robust discussion on another thread: the man's a miracle worker with the bracelets...but there was also a rather irritating communication snafu on their end that tempered my excitement about the experience.

I've gotta post some before and after pics. Two of the folded links had rather serious dents, which he fixed, and they look outstanding, and the bracelet stretch rating went from maybe a 5/10 to a solid 8.5 or 9/10.


----------



## deepcdweller (Jan 10, 2015)

Kermit for August 6👆

R-L-X / Omega


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I'll say this, as the topic may deserve a more robust discussion on another thread: the man's a miracle worker with the bracelets...but there was also a rather irritating communication snafu on their end that tempered my excitement about the experience.
> 
> I've gotta post some before and after pics. Two of the folded links had rather serious dents, which he fixed, and they look outstanding, and the bracelet stretch rating went from maybe a 5/10 to a solid 8.5 or 9/10.


Interested to know a bit more.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Green Sub C for Sunday.


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Been wearing the Black Bay most of the day



Had a bit of a mess around with this trio too


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Been wearing the Black Bay most of the day
> 
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a mess around with this trio too


Great pics there mate!


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Back at it with the BBB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pubmaster... Cheers Gents


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back to THC... Bracelet off, leather strap on... Loving it


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

sunday funday

View attachment DSC02590.jpg


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

A couple of classics for the day.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Doing some Sunday chores on a sunny day










Tudor sub 7016/0

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Goin2drt said:


> A couple of classics for the day.
> View attachment 8978753


Nice pairing!


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Some macro pics with a new alligator strap (check out my new thread in the Rolex forum)


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> Back to THC... Bracelet off, leather strap on... Loving it


Really like that combo. Looks sharp!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Really like that combo. Looks sharp!


Thanks mate... Yeah I'm digging it a lot


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

maxpowerman said:


> Back at it with the BBB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My BBB is my only "real" watch and my new baby. I wear it almost constantly!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Cheers.


----------



## reuswatch (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> I know jealousy is a sin but I can't help it! So nice





rayraythemack said:


> Salivating...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


>


Cool battleship and watch.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

BLing said:


> ...


Stunning Daytona!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

A late check in. Had the Black Bay on all weekend.


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dark Knight for today


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Taking a short break on Rolex/Tudor.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

My Favourite hotel


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New hat


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I like this combo... Good days Gents


----------



## jef83 (Oct 14, 2013)

Summer vibes


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Pubmaster... Cheers Gents


  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

postpet04 said:


> sunday funday
> 
> View attachment 8978729


OMG, that Tuxedo dial :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

#bluewatchmonday apparently


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good week Gents...


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> #bluewatchmonday apparently


Great shot! Great watch!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos got the nod this morning


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n the grill


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Poor mans grill with the Gmt2C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfectwrist (Aug 8, 2016)

Stunning beauty indeed. Looks great ))


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Watching the Olympics with my kids. Have a great week everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Late but here!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

thank you



jazzbach said:


> Stunning Daytona!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

....


----------



## greenalk1971 (Jun 14, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Wow, probably one of the first of these we have seen around here. That's one cool Tudor :-!


Now on Hirsch Robby........


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## metatime (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

This one has come back to me, Blue 79090. The guy wanted a new Black Bay Black, so I agreed to take it back.

What would you have, this or BBB? Or both!

I think it might be BBB FTW!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice day


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice day...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> This one has come back to me, Blue 79090. The guy wanted a new Black Bay Black, so I agreed to take it back.
> 
> What would you have, this or BBB? Or both!
> 
> I think it might be BBB FTW!


79090 mate... Love it!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Love the instagram colour effect


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Brisman said:


> This one has come back to me, Blue 79090. The guy wanted a new Black Bay Black, so I agreed to take it back.What would you have, this or BBB? Or both!I think it might be BBB FTW!


79090, the boomerang's an omen.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Timester said:


>


Hard to beat the LVc


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> This one has come back to me, Blue 79090. The guy wanted a new Black Bay Black, so I agreed to take it back.
> 
> What would you have, this or BBB? Or both!
> 
> I think it might be BBB FTW!


This no contest mate 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Love the hydra, very toolish but elegant it's specific way


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

My only Rolex for the time being until I purchase the 116610LVc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Brisman said:


> This one has come back to me, Blue 79090. The guy wanted a new Black Bay Black, so I agreed to take it back.
> 
> What would you have, this or BBB? Or both!
> 
> I think it might be BBB FTW!


Nice one mate! Great photo also. You are lucky to get that back however PM me if you want to part with it again, I'll trade you for my BB!! Somehow, I don't think I'll be hearing from you!!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Flash flooding all around here today and for the next few days. Already got a few inches of rain this morning. It's the only water my Sub sees anymore.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> This one has come back to me, Blue 79090. The guy wanted a new Black Bay Black, so I agreed to take it back.
> 
> What would you have, this or BBB? Or both!
> 
> I think it might be BBB FTW!


The product of an inability to decide the answer to that very question is right here.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great day gents.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

my other fav for a non-date watch..


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Great day gents.


Nice, that really looks sharp!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! Appreciate that.



Spunwell said:


> Nice, that really looks sharp!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> The product of an inability to decide the answer to that very question is right here.


Wow 2 great pieces; what really strikes me is how much size difference there is


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

New arrival today. Really digging it.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

jopex said:


> New arrival today. Really digging it.


Many congratulations mate... I've been lost for months unable to decide whether to get this one or the new blue  Those great watch selection conundrums!!!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

AP today


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Sri said:


> Many congratulations mate... I've been lost for months unable to decide whether to get this one or the new blue  Those great watch selection conundrums!!!


Heh first world problems 
Well you can't really go wrong either case. Thanks mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Speedy today


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice. Enjoy it Josip.



jopex said:


> New arrival today. Really digging it.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Becker said:


> Wow 2 great pieces; what really strikes me is how much size difference there is


The BBN is all around beefier - case size, thickness, etc. I really like both though!

Today, sub.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> AP today


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Finally peeled the Hulk off and gave Batman a turn.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

fordy964 said:


> Another little pickup on my travels was getting hold of the correct genuine Breguet strap for my Type XX... very pleased with the outcome :-!


Such a fantastic looking watch, and the new strap looks great! Thanks for posting!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Tudor Advisor.

Have a great day!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


>


I'll join you mate... That great lume bash.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

PAM 564 today


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Driving with the sub









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ollaaaa


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up tonight's walk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> Tudor Advisor.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> ...


I would love to read your thoughts about this one. An alarm watch is something I've been interested in for a while now.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


>


Fantastic...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Fantastic...


Thanks jazzbach - notice how wide and exaggerated the zero is, if it were any wider it would eat the one for dinner.
The same thing happens with the four and eight and the open six and nine - the date wheel is just too charming
The strap is a Drew canvas


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

fordy964 said:


>


Love coke GMTs :-!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> I would love to read your thoughts about this one. An alarm watch is something I've been interested in for a while now.


First things first: English is not my native language. Please accept my apologies for any possible mistreating of the English Language.

I have this watch for a couple of years and I actually use the alarm function, from time to time.

The movement, as you probably know, is the 2892A2 with a module made by Tudor. The alarm module depends on an independent hand wind spring and is set by the upper crown. It's extremely easy to set and use. The power reserve on the dial gives an approximate idea of the state of wind and, as a consequence, the duration of the alarm.

A stop button for the alarm can be found @ 8.
I don't know if the alarm is loud enough to wake me up (never tried it) but it's clearly audible when the watch is on the wrist. And quite useful, actually.

The 42mm case (steel and titanium) sits perfectly (on my wrist) and the watch is very comfortable. The legibility isn't exactly below par, but it's certainly not a match for a BB or a Sub and that's understandable; on the other hand, the lume is not that great :think:

The accuracy is what is expected from a well adjusted and regulated ETA2892; good.|>

In conclusion: somehow, the Advisor is a happy mix between a sporty (100mWR) and a dressy watch. The alarm function works perfectly and gives this piece an extra appeal.

Hope this helps and the text is reasonably legible.

Cheers, C


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> First things first: English is not my native language. Please accept my apologies for any possible mistreating of the English Language.
> 
> I have this watch for a couple of years and I actually use the alarm function, from time to time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the note mate... It's a beautiful watch... Quite a rare piece (here at least)... Cheers


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Just picked up....enquired yesterday as to wait list....they had one in Auckland (1 of 3 in NZ) and I was in right place at right time....sent overnight and I tried it on this evening....totally fell for it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

drdunc said:


> Just picked up....enquired yesterday as to wait list....they had one in Auckland (1 of 3 in NZ) and I was in right place at right time....sent overnight and I tried it on this evening....totally fell for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet   
Congrats


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Sri said:


> Thanks for the note mate... It's a beautiful watch... Quite a rare piece (here at least)... Cheers


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

no Rolex, but this will be ok...


----------



## Archtop1952 (Sep 25, 2014)

That`s not a Rolex/Tudor!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Supreme colour coordination matey... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THC for that after work unwind drink at the pub...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> THC for that after work unwind drink at the pub...


Great outfit ❗


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

@the ritz Naples 









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

My submarinsky today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

casavova007 said:


> My submarinsky today
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice... What's with the bloody date mate ?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> @the ritz Naples
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naples? Italy? I'm there next week mate... How long is your stay... Be good to meet up


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Great outfit ❗


Oh mate.. You are too kind... Thanks... I always knew the THC was subtle killer with tweeds and chinos... Such an understated chrono I tell ya?!


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sri said:


> Nice... What's with the bloody date mate ?


Hey buddy! Just an angled wrong. Here it is . Good day!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Naples? Italy? I'm there next week mate... How long is your stay... Be good to meet up


I wish, Sri!! The Naples of Florida is where I'm staying...

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Having fun with macro lens
View attachment DSC02288-2.jpg


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Explorer for the weekend


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

omega day..


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

A bit more refined this Friday for me, gents.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Brilliant photography.



CMTFR said:


> Have a great day!
> 
> View attachment 9022425


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Brilliant photography.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Have a fabulous weekend everyone


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jazzbach said:


>


It shouldn't be allowed to post such beauty, makes us want want want   

Uber nice :-!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tried an AP offshore today, thanks God I didn't liked it =) 
Also tried a WG Daytona, black dial and I liked it  









Oh ya TGIF guys


----------



## mofa (Jul 9, 2015)

The now discontinued 116520.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

postpet04 said:


> Having fun with macro lens
> View attachment 9022041
> View attachment 9022049


oh wow, it's that Tuxedo DJ again. Love it!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Good morning guys









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

HAGW folks :-!


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

fordy964 said:


> oh wow, it's that Tuxedo DJ again. Love it!


Yes! Datetjust with tuxedo dial and red jump date(ref# 116234). 
Love how much detail there is in the dial. The closer you look, the more there is to see!!
View attachment DSC02286.jpg


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

I had a little green in my shirt so the Hulk went back on.


----------



## Takvorian (Aug 10, 2016)

How about a Black Bay Bronze...


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## bailey24 (Jan 20, 2015)

First gen Pelagos on a Nato strap to end the week (...and begin the weekend!)


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n it up at the airport waiting on my fly fly


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Have a good weekend all & GO TEAM USA!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch, Exp II on perlon


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to Sicily... Quite excited.. Taking my Blackbay and Planet Ocean for all that the stunning Mediterranean is there to offer... Good weekend Gents


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

That day had come today, first watch for my son, 8 y/o and guess what seems to be most appropriate imo









Maybe a future wis


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> That day had come today, first watch for my son, 8 y/o and guess what seems to be most appropriate imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot matey  Cheers


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Evening switch


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Welcoming the return of the EPL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Great shot matey  Cheers


=) 
Thank you, enjoy Mediterranean vibes mate


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

just love base watch..


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> Evening switch


Beautiful Zenith... I like El Primeros... Pure class


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Right before I headed out today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful day on the water in Ocean City, MD.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Just arrived today, so I am wearing it today, and probably tomorrow, and the next day, and...


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Day 3 with the BBB. I have sold 3 watches this week to help pay for it. Not shown my wife yet as I doubt she'll ever get close to understanding this "obsession".....
The sun is shining here in NZ.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

alex79 said:


> It shouldn't be allowed to post such beauty, makes us want want want
> 
> Uber nice :-!!


Alex, you did the same with your Hulk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm so happy I bought this watch...almost twenty five years ago.
Still puts a smile on my face!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

A little night time action









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

A lovely weekend up north with the wife and her family. Playing games, hanging out, shopping, and of course, wine tasting.

Happy Saturday to all you fine people.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Ready for a Sunday Morning church


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

horrij1 said:


> Just arrived today, so I am wearing it today, and probably tomorrow, and the next day, and...


Super nice DJ :-!


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Pelagos again. Can't seem to get it off since i got it last month. Whenever it's off, I want to put it on again.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

horrij1 said:


> Just arrived today, so I am wearing it today, and probably tomorrow, and the next day, and...


What a great dial. Congrats!


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

My Explorer II say Hello


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Noticed I was sitting on #666 forum post, made me uncomfortable. 
Post # 667...That's better.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

traf said:


> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Try to get in a round of golf there..the golf course is usually not so busy there..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Batman and its advert..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

Snowflake 94010


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

SD


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I knew this beige perlon combo would be a game changer in the Mediterranean 

Sicily is just stunning...


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> I knew this beige perlon combo would be a game changer in the Mediterranean
> 
> Sicily is just stunning...
> 
> ...


Wow so befitting to its environment!! Way to go Sri 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Alex, you did the same with your Hulk


Touché


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Chilling poolside, perfect day for some golf @ea-sport









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Loving the old Speedmaster just now


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9028897
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend all & GO TEAM USA!


Wow what a shot, what a combo. If it wasn't for my Expy 1, the Ranger would surely be in my collection.


----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> That day had come today, first watch for my son, 8 y/o and guess what seems to be most appropriate imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great starter!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## david.a.kitchen (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Wow so befitting to its environment!! Way to go Sri
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate... My Blackbay feels altogether nicely different in Sicily


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## rst1121 (Nov 7, 2015)

Sub on NATO today!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Agent Blackberry reporting from exotic island of Sicily...

It's one of those "You can check out anytime you like but you can never leave" places


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n up the flight home. Seat 1D makes for some great watch sightings. 4 datejusts, a sub, omega seamaster pro, a planet ocean and a breitling.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> LVc'n up the flight home. Seat 1D makes for some great watch sightings. 4 datejusts, a sub, omega seamaster pro, a planet ocean and a breitling.


A true WIS. I can imagine the conversation in the cockpit, "Captain we're concerned about the passenger in 1D, he keeps staring at the other passengers wrist". Safe trip home dedhed.


----------



## dr_ranger (Apr 5, 2016)

The Perlon looks great with the BB Red!


Sri said:


> Agent Blackberry reporting from exotic island of Sicily...
> 
> It's one of those "You can check out anytime you like but you can never leave" places


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

....


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

foggy day in the Bay Area...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Black Bay Monday


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Never appreciated the soil of the east coast until I moved to the sand on the west coast.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

After nearly a week on wrist I finally managed to prise the Ranger off to give the BB some use...


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Old pic same watch


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Is it too big for little princess?


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I do this too :-! I remember a trip earlier this year where a couple where sat in the row in front and I was craning my neck throughout the flight trying to work out what his watch was. He was a very suave Italian in his early 50's with a very attentive much younger beautiful model type on his arm. Wafts of expensive aftershave and perfume and much canoodling later, despite a 12 hour flight, they both walked off the plane utterly pristine. Definitely people moving in a very different circle to me (although I couldn't work out how comes he was flying economy ). Anyway, I finally worked out that it wasn't an AP Royal Oak he was wearing but a rather subtle looking Hublot on a rubber strap. Captivating watch and not exactly the kind of watch you typically associate with Hublot.

But mostly it's Rolex and Omega you see.



Dedhed said:


> LVc'n up the flight home. Seat 1D makes for some great watch sightings. 4 datejusts, a sub, omega seamaster pro, a planet ocean and a breitling.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Simple


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

alex79 said:


> That day had come today, first watch for my son, 8 y/o and guess what seems to be most appropriate imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a couple of mini-me WIS's too. Both of them have more than a few pieces each.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

This one today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A lovely day at Monte Pellegrino, Palermo


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Missed vintage!









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue Monday










1503 calibre 1570

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Leew007 (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Leew007 (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Pelagos


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys, enjoying my break in Scotland.

Beautiful day today, 21C and sunny at 7.00pm, fab. for Scotland.

Wearing the Green Sub and enjoying the view.

Have a great day, I am.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys, enjoying my break in Scotland.
> 
> Beautiful day today, 21C and sunny at 7.00pm, fab. for Scotland.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Scotland, beautiful shot matey  Cheers

Greetings from Sicily


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Beautiful Scotland, beautiful shot matey  Cheers
> 
> Greetings from Sicily
> 
> View attachment 9059002


Cheers mate, hope your having a ball in Sicily.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today


----------



## Ron1n (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

feeling pepsi today


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Going black and white


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> I have a couple of mini-me WIS's too. Both of them have more than a few pieces each.


Awesome


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Great starter!


 thanks Becker


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

BB Red it is










Cheers.


----------



## NorCalCruzin (May 24, 2016)

ChristopherChia said:


> Going black and white


Love this picture. Great shot


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## deepcdweller (Jan 10, 2015)

This Unpollished Beauty Today..

R L X/Omega


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

94210


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

rockmastermike said:


> 94210


Wow!  Brilliant watch, and incredible picture!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

In the age of frantic yet less meaningful selfies, I was shooting these without any fear or embarrassment... Not sure if this would ever qualify for regression of mind or progression of passion... Blessed to be in Sicily...

Good day Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

rockmastermike said:


> 94210


Outstanding shot matey...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

MadMrB said:


> Wow!  Brilliant watch, and incredible picture!





Sri said:


> Outstanding shot matey...


Thank you both very much


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


> 94210


Amazing...!!great watch 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've played most strap combo's on my DJ today. Just needing a change from the Jubilee but it's too hot for leather really. I like the leather combo's. What do you think about the Nato's? Yay or Nay?


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

You may gather, I had a bit of a fun taking photo's today. Here are some more...













Any favourites?


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

This was the evening switch.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great day everyone.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

What can I say, I have a red tie on and the Black Bay Red wouldn't fit under the cuff.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II for dinner and a beverage this evening.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

GMT for me too









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Pelagos


Just a great bada$$ diver. Love the 2 line black Pelagos.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

BLNR for today


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Independence day here, chilling home 

Hopefully an incoming tmrw


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone heard from Brice, been a while without any post from him... 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

My new watch showed up, absolutely love it!

1979, 1675 Root Beer with Nipple Dial.


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Love this watch - such a great balance of size, weight, flexibility, durability, horology, etc..


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> My new watch showed up, absolutely love it!
> 
> 1979, 1675 Root Beer with Nipple Dial.


Gorgeous  
Congrats mate, 1979 is the best year he he


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> My new watch showed up, absolutely love it!
> 
> 1979, 1675 Root Beer with Nipple Dial.


Stunning! Are you loving that jubilee bracelet?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> My new watch showed up, absolutely love it!
> 
> 1979, 1675 Root Beer with Nipple Dial.


That dial!! My god 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

1680 today









Yea @sri , where is @jeep99dad ??

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

beautiful watch. congrats to you.



Brisman said:


> My new watch showed up, absolutely love it!
> 
> 1979, 1675 Root Beer with Nipple Dial.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> My new watch showed up, absolutely love it!
> 
> 1979, 1675 Root Beer with Nipple Dial.


Congrats! It's a beauty.

I'm looking forward to my new watch too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1675 calibre 1560










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Fantastic D. Another stellar addition to your enviable collection!



Brisman said:


> My new watch showed up, absolutely love it!
> 
> 1979, 1675 Root Beer with Nipple Dial.


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Brisman said:


> My new watch showed up, absolutely love it!
> 
> 1979, 1675 Root Beer with Nipple Dial.


I don't think congrats can get any more voluminous than for this!!! Wow! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Stunning! Are you loving that jubilee bracelet?


Brilliant, you need to get one for yours


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Congrats! It's a beauty.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my new watch too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe...yes...when I get back....exciting


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller today, supposed to be heading home but had unexpected mechanical problems, long drive tomorrow after repairs are made.


----------



## Bdex75 (Aug 9, 2016)

CMTFR said:


> Tudor Advisor.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> ...


Love it. Great watch. Thinking about picking up the chocolate dial as well but still on the fence. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Anyone heard from Brice, been a while without any post from him...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


His feed is very active on Instagram


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thats beautiful. Pure eye candy. Looking forward to seeing more of this :-!



Brisman said:


> My new watch showed up, absolutely love it!
> 
> 1979, 1675 Root Beer with Nipple Dial.


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Had this for a week now and worn every day. Love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalka


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> His feed is very active on Instagram


Great to know =) thanks for the info ^^


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

In the bar last night


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oopppssyyy


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hop another









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Hop another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So THAT's the incoming! Black dial is my choice too. Very jealous :-!


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

another day with my dark knight


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Oopppssyyy


Major congrats Alex!! This is a 116520, right?

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Same watch, switching straps. #natonation


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks guys  I figured out that ceramic black bezel can be purchased on eBay, and that the bezel swap is relatively easy from SS to ceramic and the other way around 

Yes 116520 mate



traf said:


> Major congrats Alex!! This is a 116520, right?
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk





fordy964 said:


> So THAT's the incoming! Black dial is my choice too. Very jealous :-!


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

speedy day


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've been wearing a watch for 2 whole days. That almost never happens!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay is such a perfect holiday watch too 
Chilling in Capri, Italy


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

My wife wearing an Air-King (circa early-60s I think) that was handed down from my Dad


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... mm300 !!!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

A great Thursday to all!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Phil40000 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brisman and gents,

Well, NYC service came through for me. An amazing TEN days later and my BBN came back with a new crown covered under warranty service after all. Everyone's still a bit confused how the crown discolored but no sense looking back. Glad to have it back for the rest of summer especially on pellie rubber.

Before








After








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Oopppssyyy


Nice..so you keep the SS/gold Daytona too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

From a couple of days ago..







at the Ferry terminal in SF..

Btw, I saw Alex's question. Has anyone heard from Brice?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today, glad to be home!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Went with the EP today


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

A Happy Meal



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Nice..so you keep the SS/gold Daytona too?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but the hulk is gone (for now) , will have to get one back down the road


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Explorer for the weekend


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Happy Friday y'all !!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Yes, but the hulk is gone (for now) , will have to get one back down the road


:-! Wow! It'll come back.

This mornings walk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> TGIF
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


New acquisition matey? Congrats!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

After a few days of wearing the new to me Monaco and one day with the Breitling I am back to the Hulk. Just love this watch.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> New acquisition matey? Congrats!


Thanks mate, new indeed 
Very very happy ^^


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Friday!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Yes, but the hulk is gone (for now) , will have to get one back down the road


Nooooo 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy on kangaroo for me









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Nooooo
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I know, am sad about it, but it was a straight forward trade without adding cash... So I didn't think twice.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Yes, but the hulk is gone (for now) , will have to get one back down the road


Shocking news!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Unreal islands of the Mediterranean... Procida, Italy


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> I know, am sad about it, but it was a straight forward trade without adding cash... So I didn't think twice.


Wow that's a hell of a trade in your favor!! Good for you 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

116600 on RubberB


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> I know, am sad about it, but it was a straight forward trade without adding cash... So I didn't think twice.


Wow..that's a pretty good deal..


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

I love this watch


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> Unreal islands of the Mediterranean... Procida, Italy
> 
> View attachment 9096746
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Procida just made my short list of must see places. 
Cheers!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Staring off with some pale ale, LVc and games. Thinking a cigar on the beach may be in order......


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

Happy hour out on my dock with one of the cats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

All is good again. Used to time some bbq 








Checked this one out. 39.5mm









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> All is good again. Used to time some bbq
> View attachment 9099562
> 
> 
> ...


Glad that issue got worked out!

I dig that Omega.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

It's actually thinner (they finally read the memo) than prior versions. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> It's actually thinner (they finally read the memo) than prior versions.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good to know...the large diameter and thickness of many of the PO models has kept me away from what is otherwise an attractive model. I've never even tried one on. Perhaps I need to get on that!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n some games


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Worked all day with this little German.









Grilled tonight with my Precision Swiss Beef Kabob Timer.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hagwe chaps


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9100618
> 
> 
> Worked all day with this little German.
> ...


Now am craving for brochettes  looks so good :-!


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16600


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

sorry double post


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Wore all these three today at various times.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm ready for some desert or arctic expedition








or the drag strip lol..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Going to catch up each post properly later tonight... Been out and about on the Islands in the Mediterranean... Cheers Gents


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

Thought the green sub went well with my Mojito. Never had a Mojito before, tasty.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n up the pool this afternoon


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rocked the SD4k for a one-day trip to the Shenandoah Valley. Sitting on the porch of a B&B enjoying a glass of wine, watching the live stream of the Tragically Hip show in Kingston, ON, with my lovely wife, and across the street is the house where U.S. President Woodrow Wilson was born in 1856. Fun stuff!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great Sunday chaps


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 for a very lazy Saturday playing video games all day, and quite potentially all night. My son is a bad influence, that's a fact!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

GMT & Chrono yesterday


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ranger and Turtle today


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## jkim92 (Sep 15, 2015)

16013 datejust


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

jkim92 said:


> 16013 datejust


great combo :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 9112306


Great shot :-!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still SD.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Enjoying a Spritz wearing my iconic Blackbay


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

LVc




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Black Bay on MN strap.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Great Sunday chaps


Enjoy your Daytona is great health matey


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Deciding what is better for Monday



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n the water today


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Some great pieces out there today


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Hulk helping me detail the car today.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Couple of more. Beautiful day at the island today. Cheers!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Cheers from Napoli


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Cheers from Napoli
> 
> View attachment 9115474


I am envious, my friend! Looks delicious, and glad you seem to be having a wonderful time in Italy.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Bill... It's been 9 unreal days so far in Italy... Just 2 days left before I fly back home... 

Btw... Lovely SD4K there... Miss mine like hell


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy Sunday everyone.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Ulotny said:


>


Stunning shot!!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Oopppssyyy


Congratulations mate, it's a beauty.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

A little r & r - oh, and this for dins















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16600 for another relaxing day at home


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Busy summer so been away from WUS. Loving all the pics, gents. Here's what I wore on vacation last week and then what I'm wearing now. Hope everyone had a great weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

good morning


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Waiting for for the steaks to finish up on the grill.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Wow that's a hell of a trade in your favor!! Good for you
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


It is indeed   


Timester said:


> Shocking news!


lol 


Sri said:


> Enjoy your Daytona is great health matey


Health at its best , cheers Sri. Quite something your holidays  


Brisman said:


> Congratulations mate, it's a beauty.


Thanks mate , loving it 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

My wife's birthday, soooo spent part of the day walking around a quaint little town looking at antique and gift shops. Well, at least I got some exercise walking.


----------



## pcm23 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hollywood Bowl


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

UK ideea of summer means a jumper for me


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Off to walk a bit of Hadrian's Wall today, the green sub is coming along.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Verdi said:


> UK ideea of summer means a jumper for me


This watch kills me every time :-! Drool.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Love affair with this continues....


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

At the firm again


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> At the firm again


Bloody sharp mate... Brilliant jacket (and of course that lovely Explorer I)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Last day in Napoli.... Blackbay will be flying back to good old Blighty....


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> This watch kills me every time :-! Drool.


+1 :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> At the firm again


Looking sharp Becker


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Basking in bright natural and artificial light this morning...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

This one is for Alex.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

Sri said:


> Stunning shot!!!


Thanks


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Looks great Bill! Great Shot!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Looks great Bill! Great Shot!


Thanks! I just love this one on the bracelet.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Monday, everyone!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Arrivederci Napoli... Thank you Blackbay for such amazing company


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Instead of the warmth and charm that the black bay and even to some extent the ranger exudes I think the north flag exudes coldness, practicality and function over form..perfect under the radar tool watch..like it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great week ahead.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Arrivederci Napoli... Thank you Blackbay for such amazing company
> 
> View attachment 9124258
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us share in your trip, Sri! That BB and strap combo look like they were made for you and that exotic locale. Great fit. Safe travels home.


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great week ahead.
> 
> View attachment 9125074
> 
> ...


Amazing macros! 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sub today



















Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

traf said:


> Amazing macros!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Navy Sailor (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Finally able to post to this forum as a member. Finishing the afternoon with a beer and my new-to-me Black Bay Blue. Cheers.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n up tonight's sunset


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning gentlemen.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Cheers.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Timester said:


> This one is for Alex.


I does work my friend , no doubt I'll get another one down the road


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Arrivederci Napoli... Thank you Blackbay for such amazing company
> 
> View attachment 9124258
> 
> ...


How cool is that matey, making me homesick somehow, which isn't bad at all. 
I need to get back soon  


EA-Sport said:


> Instead of the warmth and charm that the black bay and even to some extent the ranger exudes I think the north flag exudes coldness, practicality and function over form..perfect under the radar tool watch..like it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely NF, it also reminds me to some royal oakish DNA with the case and lug shape


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Sub today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   this one was made for you, perfect fit! 


Navy Sailor said:


> View attachment 9127026


Okay the watch is superb , but that puppy man...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Guys, so many great posts and people   
Best Sub-Forum










Good day to All


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

traf said:


> Sub today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredibly cool...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Thanks for letting us share in your trip, Sri! That BB and strap combo look like they were made for you and that exotic locale. Great fit. Safe travels home.


Many thanks... You are too kind mate 
Was pleasantly surprised when I first tried the combo and thought of the Mediterranean locales... Perfect indeed... Thanks again my friend... Cheers


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

hendra324 said:


> View attachment 9130018


What a piece... 
Is there any story about that?


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> What a piece...
> Is there any story about that?


I bought it just like it from the seller... dont know the story


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Some time ago, I saw a man wearing Deep Sea -- in a SAUNA bath. 
Asked him,''No problem? "
He said, "Nothing at all. " 
And "I'm wearing mine always. " 
Me? My GMT was in the room apart.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


>


Stop it mate... You are killing it !!!!!  😍


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This Italian trip won't end... Changed my mind not to fly back home yet ...

In amazing Milano... Good day Gents...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> This Italian trip won't end... Changed my mind not to fly back home yet ...
> 
> In amazing Milano... Good day Gents...
> 
> ...


You're all over the place Sri, still good weather too. Not homesick (missing your other watches that much, I guess)? Hope you enjoy your extension. Keep the brilliant pics comin'!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> You're all over the place Sri, still good weather too. Not homesick (missing your other watches that much, I guess)? Hope you enjoy your extension. Keep the brilliant pics comin'!


Cheers mate... Tbh bloody "homesick"... Missing my watches... Soon as I enter my pad I'm going to wear one... 

Good day mate


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Decided to remove the bracelet. How's this?


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Obviously, not a Rolex today. But if you don't mind...;-)

























Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

antitesis said:


> Decided to remove the bracelet. How's this?
> 
> View attachment 9132554


Looks badass, it's cool and surely comfortable


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Navy Sailor said:


> View attachment 9127026


Great pic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

1165dvd said:


> Finally able to post to this forum as a member. Finishing the afternoon with a beer and my new-to-me Black Bay Blue. Cheers.


Congratulations on the new watch, great to see you here.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys, another brilliant day in the UK, walked some of Hadrian's Wall.
Not needing much choice at the moment, I feel safer wearing the Green Sub, newer and can take more punishment. 
The new GMT I bought and my SD are safely tucked away.

A bit of Clay Pigeon shooting the other day...

Maybe I should come back here....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys, another brilliant day in the UK, walked some of Hadrian's Wall.
> Not needing much choice at the moment, I feel safer wearing the Green Sub, newer and can take more punishment.
> The new GMT I bought and my SD are safely tucked away.
> 
> ...


Always wanted to visit mate... Smashing shots... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Chilled in Milano...


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

antitesis said:


> View attachment 9134818


I must get one!!!!!!! So sexy


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> A bit of Clay Pigeon shooting the other day...


Actually one of my favorite sports. How's the shoulder mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> Actually one of my favorite sports. How's the shoulder mate


No bad at all, been a few times now, so I have the hang of it.

Just have to hit a few more.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tudor BBB. The blue is so nice it pops but is also understated.


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Waiting for the kids under the Texan heat. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

Todays view!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sri said:


> Cheers mate... Tbh bloody "homesick"... Missing my watches... Soon as I enter my pad I'm going to wear one...
> 
> Good day mate


We should take up a pool...Which watch will Siri go to first?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> We should take up a pool...Which watch will Siri go to first?


My money's on the SD4K.... Or perhaps the speedy pro... 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^My money on the Hulk.

_"Green in nature is one thing, green in literature another. Nature and letters seem to have a natural antipathy; bring them together and they tear each other to pieces." - Virginia Woolf_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Missed posting yesterday, but picked this up in the meantime


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

AzHadEnuf said:


> We should take up a pool...Which watch will Siri go to first?


I second the SD4K. Next best guess is the BLNR

Can't wait to find out


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Missed posting yesterday, but picked this up in the meantime


Whoa...awesome piece...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Missed posting yesterday, but picked this up in the meantime


Damn that's sexy. A nice vision to fall asleep to.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Missed posting yesterday, but picked this up in the meantime


So happy you found your birth year piece, Jason  outstanding red 1680 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

JonnyBax said:


> Damn that's sexy. A nice vision to fall asleep to.





traf said:


> So happy you found your birth year piece, Jason  outstanding red 1680
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Many thanks gents, now to find a proper bezel insert!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Missed posting yesterday, but picked this up in the meantime


That's a stunner! Beautiful pickup.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Whoa...awesome piece...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





MickCollins1916 said:


> That's a stunner! Beautiful pickup.


Thanks guys!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Missed posting yesterday, but picked this up in the meantime


 Nice Jason

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

just wow Jason

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Congrats get a matching pip too.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice Jason
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap





watchdaddy1 said:


> just wow Jason
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks for the kind words William!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Missed posting yesterday, but picked this up in the meantime


Wow, awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Missed posting yesterday, but picked this up in the meantime


Masterpiece!!!! Many congratulations mate


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Missed posting yesterday, but picked this up in the meantime


That's a serious one, congrats   
Looks stunning


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good humpday chaps









PS - my bet regarding Sri is the BLNR, SD4K right next


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Missed posting yesterday, but picked this up in the meantime


Stunning 1680, congratulations, absolute cracker.


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

This morning....










Cheers.


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

A short walk in the park with my LVc



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Coffee and watches!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

SubC blue lume

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobdayoda (Oct 20, 2014)

Traded up to this for a Ploprof and a Tudor 76100 last week  Pips wrong and there's a bit of marking on the dial but hey...got me a Red:heart_eyes:


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Italian food, Swiss watches, fashion capital... What else?


----------



## Bdex75 (Aug 9, 2016)

Went this direction today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Excellent shot mate... Very creative !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hobdayoda said:


> Traded up to this for a Ploprof and a Tudor 76100 last week  Pips wrong and there's a bit of marking on the dial but hey...got me a Red_eyes:


:-!! Congrats it's something really. 


qtip.416 said:


>


Love the combo  


MickCollins1916 said:


>


Saving up to get one back, such an amazing piece  


capt-dim said:


> View attachment 9141834


Cool pic


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Italian food, Swiss watches, fashion capital... What else?
> 
> View attachment 9141730
> 
> ...


Wow glad you're ok after the quake! Did you feel it in Milano??

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Strapped on the sub this morning, set the time and 10 minutes later it had gained 3 minutes!! Magnetized perhaps? Put it back, and walked out wearing the speedy today instead









Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Wow glad you're ok after the quake! Did you feel it in Milano??
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Very kind mate. Many thanks for asking. Milano was safe... Central Italy had the maximum impact.. Prayers for Italy️


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Strapped on the sub this morning, set the time and 10 minutes later it had gained 3 minutes!! Magnetized perhaps? Put it back, and walked out wearing the speedy today instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Speedy mate... Missing mine like hell!!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Another shot, since I love this dial in the sun!

Also, Watchbuys is bringing their road show to DC in a few weeks, so I registered for an appointment this morning. Looking forward to seeing their Nomos and Sinn selections in person.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

georgy said:


> This morning....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Anniversary Sub


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hobdayoda said:


> Traded up to this for a Ploprof and a Tudor 76100 last week  Pips wrong and there's a bit of marking on the dial but hey...got me a Red:heart_eyes:


Great trade for a great watch, love it, congratulations.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Timester said:


> Wow, awesome! Congrats!





Sri said:


> Masterpiece!!!! Many congratulations mate





alex79 said:


> That's a serious one, congrats
> Looks stunning





Cape said:


> Very nice!





Brisman said:


> Stunning 1680, congratulations, absolute cracker.


Thanks so much gentlemen, I am excited to have this one in "in the fold".


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Another stunning day in the UK, hiked for a few hours.

And as Bill mentioned, this LV dial changes so much, love it.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Arrivederci Italia...

Back to good old Blghty... Can't wait to see all my watches


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Beautiful Speedy mate... Missing mine like hell!!!


Thanks Sri!

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Navy Sailor (Jun 19, 2016)

alex79 said:


> Okay the watch is superb , but that puppy man...


Thanks brother! It's a MWD in training!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

New kid on the block today, happy to report its running 0spd dial up.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> New kid on the block today, happy to report its running 0spd dial up.


That dial, wow! Congrats!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day, Gentlemen.
> 
> View attachment 9147818


Solid shot!


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Brisman said:


> Great Anniversary Sub


@Brismam: thanks!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day, Gentlemen.
> 
> View attachment 9147818


Work of a Master


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Wasn't going to post another today but couldn't resist when I saw tonight's sunset. I'm sure you all are sick of sunset shots- I'll try to change it up.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Dedhed said:


> Solid shot!





Sri said:


> Work of a Master


Thank you for your kind words, Gentlemen.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

hornsup84 said:


> That dial, wow! Congrats!


Thanks, I'm working on the bezel


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Back to this one.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Wasn't going to post another today but couldn't resist when I saw tonight's sunset. I'm sure you all are sick of sunset shots- I'll try to change it up.


Awesome


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Wasn't going to post another today but couldn't resist when I saw tonight's sunset. I'm sure you all are sick of sunset shots- I'll try to change it up.


Amazing shots as ever from you mate... We can't have enough of those sunset shots... Keep them coming


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

A quick shot of the Sub before I start work and how I did it, lol.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Almost Friday


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day, Gentlemen.
> 
> View attachment 9147818


Great picture :-! - There is no denying that the Black Bay is a truly gorgeous watch.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

traf said:


> Strapped on the sub this morning, set the time and 10 minutes later it had gained 3 minutes!! Magnetized perhaps? Put it back, and walked out wearing the speedy today instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.
Don't know much about Speedy. 
But that's a stunner mate!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> New kid on the block today, happy to report its running 0spd dial up.


mark 6 dial? 
So beautiful...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Hobdayoda said:


> Traded up to this for a Ploprof and a Tudor 76100 last week  Pips wrong and there's a bit of marking on the dial but hey...got me a Red_eyes:


congrats!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Hobdayoda (Oct 20, 2014)

Cheers


----------



## jmsjabb (Jun 11, 2016)

Bracelet just back from Michael Young.

We are still learning until the day we die. Let's spread the knowledge.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Back to this one.


King of Macro Splendid shots mate


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Gents, reached home last night... So glad to be back in summery London... (My thoughts still with all those families impacted by deadly earthquake in Italy) Was quite tired to take a picture and post last night...

Most of you got it right (apologies to those as I couldn't wear more than one watch at same time  it's SD4K 

Will certainly switch to another later... In the end everybody wins here... What fine Gentlemen you all are!!!  Cheers



















AzHadEnuf said:


> We should take up a pool...Which watch will Siri go to first?





traf said:


> My money's on the SD4K.... Or perhaps the speedy pro...
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk





blowfish89 said:


> ^My money on the Hulk.
> 
> _"Green in nature is one thing, green in literature another. Nature and letters seem to have a natural antipathy; bring them together and they tear each other to pieces." - Virginia Woolf_





JonnyBax said:


> I second the SD4K. Next best guess is the BLNR
> 
> Can't wait to find out





alex79 said:


> Good humpday chaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Last few days wristwear...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Awesome





Sri said:


> Amazing shots as ever from you mate... We can't have enough of those sunset shots... Keep them coming


Cheers! Thanks guys. 
Your trip looked fantastic Sri, glad you made it home safely. Was thinking out you when I heard the news of the quake.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Cheers! Thanks guys.
> Your trip looked fantastic Sri, glad you made it home safely. Was thinking out you when I heard the news of the quake.


Thanks my friend... You are so kind... Many thanks... Trip was just amazing... Cheers


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Excellent shot mate... Very creative !


thank you very much ....


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Been behind the wheel too much lately, glad to gave this to keep me company


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Gents, reached home last night... So glad to be back in summery London... (My thoughts still with all those families impacted by deadly earthquake in Italy) Was quite tired to take a picture and post last night...
> 
> Most of you got it right (apologies to those as I couldn't wear more than one watch at same time  it's SD4K
> 
> ...


 Shouldve indeed been either this or the dressy Tudor


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

Wearing a beautiful Tudor Chronograph to end the week


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Switched to this.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

It just matched my outfit better than the Hulk.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> mark 6 dial?
> So beautiful...


Good eye, it is mkVI the sixes are covered in the picture but they are closed.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

The Yachtmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Many thanks, good sir.



Sri said:


> King of Macro Splendid shots mate


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Amazing shot, amazing watch!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Becker said:


> Amazing shot, amazing watch!


Thanks! I had the top down on the car this morning, so the sky made a cool reflection off the crystal.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

The 25th is a great date to enjoy the Serif date wheels. I really like that font. Have a great day all.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

This one, just arrived today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many congratulations GregBe... She's a beauty!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's incredible how a 9 quid perlon strap could prove to be a game changer...


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sri said:


> Gents, reached home last night... So glad to be back in summery London... (My thoughts still with all those families impacted by deadly earthquake in Italy) Was quite tired to take a picture and post last night...
> 
> Most of you got it right (apologies to those as I couldn't wear more than one watch at same time  it's SD4K
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking us on the trip! Historical sites and watches, great combination!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Coffee break with my AT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

GregBe said:


> This one, just arrived today


Nice one


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Afternoon Gin Tea at Turnberry today, ....another fantastic sunny day.

Some strange looks for the cake shot....


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> Great picture :-! - There is no denying that the Black Bay is a truly gorgeous watch.


Thanks! :-!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Had a great time a homestead speedway at the m track days. Had the opportunity to drive the m2 and m3 on the race track, m4 competition package on the auto cross course, m5 and m6 on a drag strip... Finished off with a treated lunch and a hot lap with a pro driver in the m3s again!


















































































Oh and then on the way home I stopped to drop my 1680 off at the watch makers and he had one of these that I just HAD to take home










Then I rode 40 miles on the bike.

Overall a pretty good day.

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

Ranger on a Eulit Perlon strap. Gives it a more contemporary look.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ralph, you said I would love this watch...and you were so dead-on correct. I dig it on strap, fabric, steel. All good!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Wow.
> Don't know much about Speedy.
> But that's a stunner mate!


Thanks so much 

This is a premoon 1967 model.

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Haven't been posting much lately because I've been underwater at work and just trying to stay afloat. Good thing I'm well equipped for the wet work!










Had an offer out on a potential new acquisition but it unfortunately didn't fall my way. Still on the market but am thinking I may hold off until I find something I really think is special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh... great to see another tool watch in a real Zulu tool strap !!!











jazzbach said:


> Good morning


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Good Morning


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow....just wow !!! A man of good taste for sure...car, check. Vintage, check. Turtle , check.

E46 veteran here and these two... see, you ARE a man of good taste for sure !!





























traf said:


> Had a great time a homestead speedway at the m track days. Had the opportunity to drive the m2 and m3 on the race track, m4 competition package on the auto cross course, m5 and m6 on a drag strip... Finished off with a treated lunch and a hot lap with a pro driver in the m3s again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Ralph, you said I would love this watch...and you were so dead-on correct. I dig it on strap, fabric, steel. All good!


Really glad you are enjoying it Bill. I really love all my watches, but the Ranger is hands down the most versatile. Great combo there! You probably just cost me $100, save me some time, whose strap is that?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Really glad you are enjoying it Bill. I really love all my watches, but the Ranger is hands down the most versatile. Great combo there! You probably just cost me $100, save me some time, whose strap is that?


Worn & Wound Horween leather...such a steal for the price!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

ttmaxti said:


> Coffee break with my AT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this shot...my wife thinks I'm mad because I have TH coffee shipped to Baltimore!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

daytona-ing today..


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

traf said:


> Had a great time a homestead speedway at the m track days. Had the opportunity to drive the m2 and m3 on the race track, m4 competition package on the auto cross course, m5 and m6 on a drag strip... Finished off with a treated lunch and a hot lap with a pro driver in the m3s again!


Awesome. I'm on my 5th BMW. Previous- 04 Z4 (wife's), 06' 325, 08' 335 coupe (awesome), 10' X3 (wife's) and current: just got a 528 this past weekend.

Really are a pleasure to drive. Owned other makes during the past few years as well but will always be a bimmer owner.

Would love to do a day at the track- jealous. I've bought all of mine either new or cpo from the same dealer and never got a track invite. I guess you need to buy an "M"?

Pic of my new 5:


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Wow....just wow !!! A man of good taste for sure...car, check. Vintage, check. Turtle , check.
> 
> E46 veteran here and these two... see, you ARE a man of good taste for sure !!


Thanks good sir!! Would love to see more pics of both your vintage sub and turtle and e46 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLing said:


> daytona-ing today..


This is the best TT Daytona photo I've seen! Great shot 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Awesome. I'm on my 5th BMW. Previous- 04 Z4 (wife's), 06' 325, 08' 335 coupe (awesome), 10' X3 (wife's) and current: just got a 528 this past weekend.
> 
> Really are a pleasure to drive. Owned other makes during the past few years as well but will always be a bimmer owner.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new 5er! I'm definitely in your boat... Nothing beats a bimmer 

Not sure how the crowd was picked as when I asked around, there weren't only M drivers... Perhaps they had specifically inquired about the cars recently and the sales folks provided the invite...

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobdayoda (Oct 20, 2014)

Here's a better shot of the new acquisition  and some nice buddhist art...


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Steel and steel


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Only 7.15am here in the UK; completed a 5km run, commuted to work and have had a large coffee to kick start the day. Happy Friday everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Afternoon Gin Tea at Turnberry today, ....another fantastic sunny day.
> 
> Some strange looks for the cake shot....


You are rocking mate... Amazing pix... Keep them coming... Like the LV ensemble too


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Shot from yesterday... Great Friday Gents


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

10 year high school reunion. Nil Sine Labore

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Thought I'd start putting them through their paces:
'06 Milgauss: -2 secs/d
'14 Explorer2: -2 secs/d
'16 Pelagos: +3 secs/d
now this: 1675, already lost 4 secs by 4pm 


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Buttery soft suede strap switch!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy Friday


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Happy Friday all |>


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> 10 year high school reunion. Nil Sine Labore
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Pretty combo -- might I inquire what strap that is?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> Pretty combo -- might I inquire what strap that is?


WatchObsession Omega OEM Style

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Buttery soft suede strap switch!
> View attachment 9160802
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful strap/combo... can we have strap details please? Cheers


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> Beautiful strap/combo... can we have strap details please? Cheers


Thanks Sri!
Absolutely, this is from cheapnatostraps.com, "Suede Watchband". Best $14.95 I ever spent 

http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/suede-watchbands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks Sri!
> Absolutely, this is from cheapnatostraps.com, "Suede Watchband". Best $14.95 I ever spent
> 
> Suede watchbands - Cheapest NATO Straps
> ...


Excellent. Many thanks Rob... Much appreciated... Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Had a great time a homestead speedway at the m track days. Had the opportunity to drive the m2 and m3 on the race track, m4 competition package on the auto cross course, m5 and m6 on a drag strip... Finished off with a treated lunch and a hot lap with a pro driver in the m3s again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a great day, love to get myself into a M5.

And congrats on the new watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> You are rocking mate... Amazing pix... Keep them coming... Like the LV ensemble too


Thanks mate, too kind


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Fridays in my City... London, nothing like it!!!!  Cheers Gents


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Looks like a great day, love to get myself into a M5.
> 
> And congrats on the new watch.


Thanks Donald! M5 is a great car

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

So, not so nice today...but still stunning

Climbed Ben Lomond, 3250ft, called a Munro in Scotland because it's over 3000ft.

Ben Lomond is above Loch Lomond...some of you might know the song...

Oh ye'll take the High Road 
And I'll take the Low Road
And I'll be in Scotland afore ye.
For me and my true love
Will never meet again
By the Bonnie Bonnie Banks of Loch Lomond

Etc, etc...

Took the SD along...

Have a great weekend guys.


----------



## Tframo (Jul 12, 2013)

16570


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wore this one sparingly today and last night



















But switched back to this










Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

traf said:


> Oh and then on the way home I stopped to drop my 1680 off at the watch makers and he had one of these that I just HAD to take home


In electing to procure this watch you have demonstrated that you are a man of exceedingly fine taste and superior intellect.

Here's mine:

















:-d:-d

And today it will be the BBB baby...









Some absolutely smashing photos in this thread...great work guys. Cheers all! |>|>|>


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Merv said:


> In electing to procure this watch you have demonstrated that you are a man of exceedingly fine taste and superior intellect.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


Thanks Merv! Glad to see you here. How are you enjoying that LV?

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

What is the model # of this one? It's cool.



traf said:


>


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Wore this one sparingly today and last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the PADI I am certified via their training course. Nice pickup


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> What is the model # of this one? It's cool.


SRPA21 

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

From yesterday 
(I've been on a bit of a pepsi kick lately )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Love the PADI I am certified via their training course. Nice pickup


Thanks Jason! When my son is old enough I hope to get certified with him...

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Thanks Jason! When my son is old enough I hope to get certified with him...
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Nice, Jarvis and I are signed up locally, refresher for me and certification for him. We will probably arrange a dive trip in Largo next summer. Maybe you can make it with us?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

traf said:


> Thanks Merv! Glad to see you here. How are you enjoying that LV?
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks Traf. I'm glad to be seen. 

The LV is still as spectacular as ever and I'm still loving it. It just feels and looks like pure class and luxury. |>

Switched over from the BBB.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Wore this one sparingly today and last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe congratulations on the turtle, best bang for the buck  
But hard to compete with the blnr 

Great experience you had with BMW event


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

cpl said:


> From yesterday
> (I've been on a bit of a pepsi kick lately )
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate

How do you rate the isofrane for the turtle? Looks good from your pic above. Do you like the look from side on (thickness between lugs ok?) and general feel and comfort of the strap...pretty good?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Merv said:


> Hi mate
> 
> How do you rate the isofrane for the turtle? Looks good from your pic above. Do you like the look from side on (thickness between lugs ok?) and general feel and comfort of the strap...pretty good?


Hi Merv

It's not an Isofrane but a PMI (Poor Man's Isofrane ) from Obris Morgan. I think it works just fine for the turtle and for about $25 AUD it's great value for money. I've never had an Isofrane so can't compare.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Can't seem to get enough of Camo straps at the moment :-!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

cpl said:


> Hi Merv
> 
> It's not an Isofrane but a PMI (Poor Man's Isofrane ) from Obris Morgan. I think it works just fine for the turtle and for about $25 AUD it's great value for money. I've never had an Isofrane so can't compare.
> 
> ...


I think it works just fine as well. Looks pretty good from all angles. Thanks!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Been a hard working day with my trusty GMT.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

In lieu of the amount of increasing PADI turtles in this thread, I'm wearing mine with a domed sapphire for some morning errands.



Switched to my Pelly for the rest of the day.



HAGWE!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Looks great on that OEM blue rubber 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Looks great on that OEM blue rubber
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you, my friend! I agree, and it is extremely comfortable. It's a wonderful option to have for the summer.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Last night, I had a wonderful gig at The Woodlands Country Club. Still Smiling!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you. Prefect lighting makes the difference although it was taken by an average phone camera.



traf said:


> This is the best TT Daytona photo I've seen! Great shot
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

If it's not blue, it will be 

How I missed this beauty... Great weekend Gents


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

louisuchiha said:


> View attachment 9171786


Great shot there!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Non Rolex content today 
GS Snowflake 


Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Picking up some moon cakes at the Chinese supermarket.


----------



## Y0DA (Sep 25, 2013)

Gorgeous.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sub today.


----------



## Diesel260 (May 2, 2016)

Wearing this today. Thanks AkaTakuya!


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

His $ hers 16570 / 6694 by the marina in the Sunshine Coast British Columbia Canada

?️


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

andrejb said:


> His $ hers 16570 / 6694 by the marina in the Sunshine Coast British Columbia Canada
> 
> ?️
> 
> ...


Nice. You roll up by boat?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Beach day, still with the padi 









Also, strangely enough, the sub is miraculously back to normal and keeping perfect time. Not sure what that was all about...

Sent from my  iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sunday night meal prep - chilli con kanga come at me

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Pelagos is taking up my BLNR's wrist time.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


>


Awesome


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Non Rolex content today
> GS Snowflake
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Lovely :-! I have lusted after these long time!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Watching some early morning F1 from Spa. Go Lewis!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

This! 2 days ago...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Having breakfast with a buddy who steadfastly refuses to sell me his DRSD...
















I think I am wearing him down tho!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Verdi said:


> This! 2 days ago...


Great DJ!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mpcdude said:


> In lieu of the amount of increasing PADI turtles in this thread, I'm wearing mine with a domed sapphire for some morning errands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wore my PADI yesterday, fun diver!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Having breakfast with a buddy who steadfastly refuses to sell me his DRSD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be ordering him Bloody Marys by the pitcher. Keep working on him Bill.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Got a little poker in this weekend :-!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

on a super oyster bracelet.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

hun23 said:


> on a super oyster bracelet.


Wow thumbs up, that looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

MickCollins1916:


MickCollins1916 said:


> Having breakfast with a buddy who steadfastly refuses to sell me his DRSD...
> I think I am wearing him down tho!
> 
> Stunning! Try harder!
> ...


----------



## rayraythemack (Mar 25, 2014)

Gonna rock one of these beauties today. Pic featured in Worn and Wound's Weekly Round UP. Saw one in there from jeep99dad as well. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Becker said:


> Awesome


Thanks !


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pub Dweller


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Beautiful.



Sri said:


> Arrivederci Napoli... Thank you Blackbay for such amazing company
> 
> View attachment 9124258
> 
> ...


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Dedhed said:


> Nice. You roll up by boat?


Yes sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

That's a stunner.



Spunwell said:


> Missed posting yesterday, but picked this up in the meantime


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

That_Turtle said:


> That's a stunner.


Thank you sir!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pm change


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Some open 9 action with my 16800.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

damo_t said:


> Some open 9 action with my 16800.


Perfect!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Another open 9


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Joining in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Another open 9


Stunning!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

cpl said:


> Joining in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keeps getting better and better.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great week gents


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

My favorite beach watch...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

1675 today. However, I have just collected my new Explorer from the AD so will probably have that on later.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers Gents


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

No Rollies today.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

geezerbutler said:


> 1675 today. However, I have just collected my new Explorer from the AD so will probably have that on later.
> 
> View attachment 9190994


Great shot and beautiful watch.

I'll be waiting as patiently as I can for pics of the new Exp  Don't hold back.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


I am not much of a (leather) strap guy, but this combo is incredibly amazing!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Becker said:


> I am not much of a (leather) strap guy, but this combo is incredibly amazing!!


Thanks, I prefer bracelets generally myself...but I love this strap on the Ranger as well as the BBN!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

JonnyBax said:


> Great shot and beautiful watch.
> 
> I'll be waiting as patiently as I can for pics of the new Exp  Don't hold back.


+1

Hope to see the 214270?


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

'68 Rolex Oyster Speedking Precision, cal. 1225, hand-wound.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

BBR on a Hirsch rubber strap. Perfect for a hot day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy Monday gents









Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccbad (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos got the nod this morning


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Completed my first ever marathon



Have a nice day everyone~


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

DSOTM day


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

black bay on duty ....!!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good day Gents...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Brisman, capt-dim & Sri - Fantastic watches and excellent pictures today! :-!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Brisman, capt-dim & Sri - Fantastic watches and excellent pictures today! :-!


Thanks my friend... You are very kind... Cheers


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Sunny day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


>


I knew that was you before opening the Sub-Forum page , Becker-ish vibes. 
Sharp looking bud


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

hun23 said:


>


Cool vibes  


Mpcdude said:


> Completed my first ever marathon
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice day everyone~


Congrats for the achievement mate  


BLing said:


> DSOTM day


Interested lol


jazzbach said:


>


Smashing :-!! 


Brisman said:


>


Smashing :-!! 


capt-dim said:


> black bay on duty ....!!!!
> 
> View attachment 9199394


Cool pix  


Sri said:


> Good day Gents...


Olaa amigos, smart looking


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Picture from a few days ago










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheers gents









Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Cheers gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's back ticking right, by magic   
How awesome.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> She's back ticking right, by magic
> How awesome.


Yep... Missed her!

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tudor submariner.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

Getting adjusted!


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

Picked this up yesterday and just got around to taking a couple of shots:


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

What Rolex/Tudor I'm not wearing today.









I'm away on vacation, glad I brought a plan B.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> What Rolex/Tudor I'm not wearing today.
> 
> View attachment 9203362
> 
> ...


Oh no! Sorry to hear, Ralph. Should be a quick fix at least.

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

geezerbutler said:


> Picked this up yesterday and just got around to taking a couple of shots:
> 
> View attachment 9203178
> 
> ...


This looks great! Congrats 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear, Ralph. Should be a quick fix at least.
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


Not the first Tudor to have some kind of trouble. Wonder what happened?


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

geezerbutler said:


> Picked this up yesterday and just got around to taking a couple of shots:
> 
> View attachment 9203178
> 
> ...


Oh yes, very nice! Thank you for sharing :-! Please share more pics and any thoughts you have when you get a chance. It would be much appreciated


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Becker said:


> Not the first Tudor to have some kind of trouble. Wonder what happened?


A little disappointing. My one and a half year old BB broke earlier this year and the Ranger is less than two years old. Also broke mainsprings on both my Sub And DJ this year, but their old. Oh well.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

AzHadEnuf said:


> A little disappointing. My one and a half year old BB broke earlier this year and the Ranger is less than two years old. Also broke mainsprings on both my Sub And DJ this year, but their old. Oh well.


Maybe you should weigh in on this thread.

Do any of you prefer Tudor to Rolex


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

BLNR time


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Today wear this Rolex Cellini.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

geezerbutler said:


> Picked this up yesterday and just got around to taking a couple of shots:
> 
> View attachment 9203178
> 
> ...


 congrats


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> A little disappointing. My one and a half year old BB broke earlier this year and the Ranger is less than two years old. Also broke mainsprings on both my Sub And DJ this year, but their old. Oh well.


Wew that's a lot of breakdowns , hope the wait and repairs won't be too heavy :/


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIW  
Otw airport


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> I knew that was you before opening the Sub-Forum page , Becker-ish vibes.
> Sharp looking bud


Thanks mate. I used to wear suit and tie quite often, but am shifting more and more to (semi-)business casual also when I meet clients. Since I hadn't worn a suit in quite a while, I thought I'd snap a pic.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

geezerbutler said:


> Picked this up yesterday and just got around to taking a couple of shots:
> 
> View attachment 9203178
> 
> ...


Such a classy piece mate... Many congratulations


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> TGIW
> Otw airport


Safe flights matey  Where to? Francing?  Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cocas said:


> Today wear this Rolex Cellini.


Wow...Pure class !!!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

My new arrival


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Safe flights matey  Where to? Francing?  Cheers


I wish  
Just to an oil exploration site in East Java, nice tho


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> My new arrival
> 
> View attachment 9209786


Great watch, great shot!!!! Many congratulations mate


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

94210 big block


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

It's weird, my other watches are getting some wrist time but it seems one day on for them and then three days with this one.


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

This one hadn't been getting as much wrist time lately










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Good night.....


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Jenaimarr (Jul 13, 2010)

Of all my watches, my GMT-IIc has the most sentimental value since it was a wedding gift from the wife and was there in the delivery room for the birth of my daughter.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Celebrating my wife's birthday with this.....


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

The blush of fresh love.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Was wearing this









But switched to this when I got a little something in the mail











Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Was wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is super classy looking Dave  What is the clasp like?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II for hump day, hope everyone had a great one!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Was wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goes really well on the jubilee imo, the good kind of mail


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day Gents, blending with local vibes


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Good morning from Sydney


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> That is super classy looking Dave  What is the clasp like?


Thanks Jason! The clasp is smooth:



















Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Thanks Jason! The clasp is smooth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic on that GMT! Such a great look.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Goes really well on the jubilee imo, the good kind of mail


Thanks Alex! Definitely a good mail day, I also received my navy blue Isofrane for my padi turtle 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Looks fantastic on that GMT! Such a great look.


Cheers Bill! Love that root beer combo 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

....


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

As as much as I enjoy wearing my Sub on leather, NATO's and perlon straps, there's something undeniably perfect about a Sub on a Oyster bracelet.


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Was wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLNR looks great on jubilee... Always wanted to try that combo


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Gents, no TudoRolex... Good day


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Mmmm... Monte Carlo


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> BLNR looks great on jubilee... Always wanted to try that combo


Much appreciated Sri, I'm coming to find it to be very natural and thoroughly enjoyable 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Green sub accompanied me to the office today.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

BLing said:


>


Some awe. Daaayum, that's a nice pic! Well and truly nailed it. |>|>



Sri said:


> Sorry Gents, no TudoRolex... Good day


You're too sexy for this forum, too sexy for the forum....so sexy it hurts!

(Apologies to Right Said Fred)

:-d


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> Some awe. Daaayum, that's a nice pic! Well and truly nailed it. |>|>
> 
> You're too sexy for this forum, too sexy for the forum....so sexy it hurts!
> 
> ...


Blimey!!! )

Alright Mervy? Sure you are rocking with your new LV? Such a beautiful piece... Did it impact the Blackbay(s) wrist time? Hope not!  Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Really enjoying this setup 









Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Subby


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

After wearing the Tudor Heritage Chrono on the nato for a while, trying it on the bracelet today.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Blimey!!! )
> 
> Alright Mervy? Sure you are rocking with your new LV? Such a beautiful piece... Did it impact the Blackbay(s) wrist time? Hope not!  Cheers


Haha, yeah I'm alright Sri....I think. The LV has shown me what a luxury watch is all about tbh....my first Rolex and I have to say it just oozes class.









My mind keeps racing about the next watch...Explorer II Polar, BLNR, new Explorer 39mm...it's like a disease, can't stop thinking...

The Black Bay is just beautiful too...still plenty of love for it, especially considering I own the red and the blue! :-!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Wow, Lookin good

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I recently bought a Seiko Tuna and have been wearing it all the time, but here is a pic from last month.


----------



## matthew11v25 (May 13, 2010)

Feeling sporty today!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 Red for almost Friday day


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Wearing the Seiko Premier today, no Rolex 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

pepsi moment..


----------



## jmas (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

Straight up jet boost rocket hands!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF ￼

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Really enjoying this setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing mate... Can you please share bracelet ref, size, source details? Cheers mate


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 9231762


Stunning Shot!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> Haha, yeah I'm alright Sri....I think. The LV has shown me what a luxury watch is all about tbh....my first Rolex and I have to say it just oozes class.
> 
> View attachment 9225458
> 
> ...


Smashing pix, smashing watches, Smashing Mervy!!!!!!  Great friday...Cheers matey


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Stunning Shot!!!


Thanks mate... but I can't compete with your beautiful Italian backdrops


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Looks amazing mate... Can you please share bracelet ref, size, source details? Cheers mate


You're too kind Sri!

Here are some details about the bracelet:

Bracelet ref: 62510 H

End links: 555b (with milled notches for spring bar access on no holes case)

Source: Springer from TRF



Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> You're too kind Sri!
> 
> Here are some details about the bracelet:
> 
> ...


Many many thanks my friend  You are a legend!!! Cheers


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> 1680 Red for almost Friday day


Gorgeous! I remember admiring your collection at the ATL GTG... But don't recall this piece - did you have it then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ajn3323 said:


> Gorgeous! I remember admiring your collection at the ATL GTG... But don't recall this piece - did you have it then?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, this a new arrival, I will have it with me next month though


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Not a Rolex, but I consider this one of the unicorns out there 😁









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Many many thanks my friend  You are a legend!!! Cheers


It's truly my pleasure 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Started with the 1680, midday switch back to this 









Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

On the go


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THC for Friday thrills... Cheers Gents


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Friday, everyone!

Work is a ghost town today, so I'm passing the time with all your wonderful pics, dreaming of my next watch.

Now, for a shot of my current companion:


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

I f.....n love that...


----------



## tahsimaumee (Sep 27, 2015)

happy labor day weekend everyone!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

FedEx just dropped off this 14060. Sized and straight on wrist!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

l.e.rookie said:


> I f.....n love that...


Fantastic, looks like the original top hat crystal too.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

great watch, great outfit



Sri said:


> THC for Friday thrills... Cheers Gents


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Friday before a 3 day weekend...yep...sending everyone home at 3:00. Have a safe weekend all!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

speedy


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Questacon science museum in Canberra










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Wearing the Hulk while I kick off the promotional tour for my new book.









Bonus nostril shot...









Here's one I prepared earlier...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Merv said:


> Wearing the Hulk while I kick off the promotional tour for my new book.
> 
> View attachment 9238274
> 
> ...


That last one showcases the green brilliantly! Nice one mervy

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a fabulous weekend gents!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

traf said:


> That last one showcases the green brilliantly! Nice one mervy
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly traf, I did like that one a fair bit! :-!



qtip.416 said:


> Have a fabulous weekend gents!


Hot damn, such a nice watch, I keep thinking Hulk and Batman...what a pairing to have...hmmm


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, mate! I'm with you too. The Hulk will be my next modern Rolex me thinks.



Merv said:


> Hot damn, such a nice watch, I keep thinking Hulk and Batman...what a pairing to have...hmmm


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Love the one pepsi but don't really like the other pepsi 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Short trip to Singapore and back... Sticking to the Explorer


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

With new croco strap










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Some sushi for dinner. HAGWE!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

antitesis said:


> great watch, great outfit


Cheers mate... You are too kind... Good weekend 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Merv said:


> Wearing the Hulk while I kick off the promotional tour for my new book.
> 
> View attachment 9238274
> 
> ...


You are THE Merv Hughes????


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

This one, again.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New Tudor for today





































Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

iam7head said:


> New Tudor for today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! The blue looks really great in your pics. When I went to check it out, it wasn't so nice lol :-d


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

iam7head said:


> New Tudor for today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations matey... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

No TudoRolex for now.... May be later tonight (79190 on Standby in breast pocket... Those hopeless men)... Good weekend Gents










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> Congratulations! The blue looks really great in your pics. When I went to check it out, it wasn't so nice lol :-d


Thanks buddy.

I went the other way, I ordered the black bezel BB and came out with the blue Pelagos.

Can't go wrong with both to be honest.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Going old school today and this is for all those cyclops haters, I love mine.:-d


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I like taking watch photo's on a saturday 

















All on Colareb.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Lovely. I really fancy a Navitimer myself :-!



BLing said:


> With new croco strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Some more of the THC and BBB on their bracelet.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

On a custom made strap! :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Change of scene... BLNR to the bar... Good weekend Gents


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sri said:


> No TudoRolex for now.... May be later tonight (79190 on Standby in breast pocket... Those hopeless men)... Good weekend Gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture ! In the face of a moving train


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Great picture ! In the face of a moving train


Cheers mate.... Have a smashing weekend


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

.... pure beauty ....!!!



Sri said:


> Change of scene... BLNR to the bar... Good weekend Gents


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> .... pure beauty ....!!!


Cheers Captain...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 9245402


Your shots are mental


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> You are THE Merv Hughes????


Let me put it this way; I may have been a little generous with the factual content of my earlier post. By that I'm referring to the parts between (and including) 'Wearing' and 'book'.

Let me put it another way, as per the line in the Blues Brothers flick, "I took the liberty of bull$hitting you".

All for fun! :-!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Change of scene... BLNR to the bar... Good weekend Gents


Wow Sri, my man, you're just going to another level here! Look at you, look at the watch, look at the threads....too much cool going on here man. When I grow up I wanna be a Sri. :-!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n up a habana tonight


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

216570 today for the first afternoon of college ball.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday guys, trying something new that I needed for sports and rough outdoor activities...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Your shots are mental


lol 
I like that line


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like THIS!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> I like THIS!


Thank you for your kind words. I've been giving the GMT a lot of wrist time lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

These today


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Your shots are mental


... tnx mate ...|>


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

1 day old 2016 Rio limited edition SM300


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gents, indulge me for a second. Where is my muthah f ng Daytona C. Ok exhale. Back to regularly scheduled program.








Oh yeah, this 1 just arrived









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Timing my French press with my explorer II, and another mechanical timing device, don't know if it is a Rolex as well.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Gents, indulge me for a second. Where is my muthah f ng Daytona C. Ok exhale. Back to regularly scheduled program.
> View attachment 9250138
> 
> 
> ...


I think the same thing at least once a week! Congrats on that sexy speedy... Should tide you over a little, eh??

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> I think the same thing at least once a week! Congrats on that sexy speedy... Should tide you over a little, eh??
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


Yeah, patience is a virtue. It's just a watch n all but......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

At the National Buffalo Wing Festival on a beautiful, sunny day in Buffalo, N.Y.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Oyster Perpetual 39mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The dark knight...


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Perfect!



Sri said:


> Change of scene... BLNR to the bar... Good weekend Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

antitesis said:


> Perfect!


You are too kind mate... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Big block










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Took this one to see the ponies race.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Zambian4ever said:


> Took this one to see the ponies race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meters first Red! 
Beautiful patina...


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

jazzbach said:


> Meters first Red!
> Beautiful patina...


Thanks, lucky to have this watch.

That patina was what sold it for me.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Do you Vespa?

Have a great week chaps =)


----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

A weekend trip to Seoul with my wife, and the other wife - haha!

Taken at Seoul Tower


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks mate.. Navitimer is iconic..



fordy964 said:


> Lovely. I really fancy a Navitimer myself :-!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

these 2 no-date watches for 2 days


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

cpl said:


> Big block
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Tudor... always wanted one of those big-block Panda... Cheers


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

have a happy week ahead ....!!!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 9257346


Amazing shot mate... THCs are so cool... Cheers


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

keith88 said:


> View attachment 9257730


Another stunning patina...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Beautiful Tudor... always wanted one of those big-block Panda... Cheers


Thanks Sri!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

My beautiful Breguet all day today...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Can't resist the BLNR today 









Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Guys, I mean I get it it's a Rolex thread but since they won't accept my hard earned money for a new Daytona guess I'll just post their competitor. No, I'm not jaded.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Can't resist the BLNR today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like the jubilee there man!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Love this!



darby11 said:


> Guys, I mean I get it it's a Rolex thread but since they won't accept my hard earned money for a new Daytona guess I'll just post their competitor. No, I'm not jaded.
> View attachment 9262194
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

darby11 said:


> since they won't accept my hard earned money for a new Daytona guess I'll just post their competitor.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Really like the jubilee there man!


Thanks bud, really doing it for me 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Thanks bud, really doing it for me
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


I can see why!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR , the Proper Job


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Trying to beat the Monday blues...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> I can see why!


Here's another from a different angle









Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT MasterII while navigating the mousetrap board with my favorite (and only) daughter. Happy Labor Day!!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Labor Day labors complete....car washed and waxed, patio and furniture cleaned, showered, and my current view......


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Crabtree said:


> Labor Day labors complete....car washed and waxed, patio and furniture cleaned, showered, and my current view......
> View attachment 9263602


Very nice sir, the old boy/girl in the background looks happy to be relaxing as well


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

I just finish a nice casual gig.. It's time for a glass of wine.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still enjoying my time in the UK, although the weather has turned a bit sour today.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Still enjoying my time in the UK, *although the weather has turned a bit sour today.
> *


What??! In the UK? Surely not........:-d


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

today's choice


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Prince Oyster Date today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

First day of school for the boys.


----------



## beyondhonesty (Jun 26, 2015)

Don't flame, mine _might_ be a dud...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

^^midsize? Nice 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

sorry .... not Rolex/ Tudor for today ....!!!!!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Two liner today


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Shot this at iconic Asprey, London Mayfair


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Timeless 79190...


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Very nice sir, the old boy/girl in the background looks happy to be relaxing as well


Thanks, and in fact, our Vizsla girl turned 10 years old this weekend, and like me, has gotten a tad gray in the face! Still plenty of energy, she gets out for a several mile hike everyday.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Been a long day - Out!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello friends =) 
The daytona is so hot imo...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Some spring colour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Hello friends =)
> The daytona is so hot imo...


Yeah... She's hot mate  Enjoy her mate... Cheers


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

North Flag


----------



## CrDmRep (Dec 17, 2009)

Haven't been active on the forum lately. Been missing it. New purchase as of last week.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CrDmRep said:


> Haven't been active on the forum lately. Been missing it. New purchase as of last week.


Congratulations... Looks so elegant and stunning... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CrDmRep said:


> Haven't been active on the forum lately. Been missing it. New purchase as of last week.


Congratulations... Looks so elegant and stunning... Cheers


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

CrDmRep said:


> Haven't been active on the forum lately. Been missing it. New purchase as of last week.


stunning Sir ! :-! :-!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I went to the local AD yesterday so enquire about a Pepsi insert for my GMT





I was just pointed at the RSC on the other side of town and with only Rolex's on display that their mother wouldn't even love I decided to move on. I mean a Milgauss and ExpyII where the only sport models in the shop, the rest was gaudy two-tone diamond dial DJ's and the like. That's how it is in Rolex boutiques in these parts though.

So with time to kill I wandered into a few other boutiques for a looksee. At JLC I tried on the stunning Geophysic True Second Universal Time, a Master Ultra Thin Moon and a Reverso. Liked them all. A Lot :-!









Next was a brief foray into Montblanc. MB seems to be to JLC what Tudor is to Rolex and I wanted to see what was what. Prices are very reasonable for a start and I was quite taken with the Heritage Spirit Orbis Terrarum world timer which was a less than a third of the price of the similar JLC. Quite impressive collections at MB :-!



Then a look in IWC to take a closer look at the Portofino which has turned my head for some reason recently. I really like it. Also had a go on a Portuguese which I'm just not so keen on for some reason.





Finally a look at Panerai. I've been a little curious about the Radiomir for sometime and a 42mm and very slim PAM620 caught my eye which was a stunning piece on the wrist and was giving me serious food for thought but then IT HAPPENED and I caught a side glance at the 47mm PAM424. I love Cali dials and this watch is just unbelievable in the metal. Granted it is absolutely massive but this is the watch that I now cannot get out of my head. A somewhat unexpected outcome :-!











PS. I was a good boy and walked away only with a few catalogues and books.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

So today, to combat a chronic case of PAM lust I wore something small and sensible.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing my Green Sub today.
I've been wearing this one for most of the holiday, just seems to be the one I reach for.

Looking forward to getting back next week and getting some other watches on especially my new TT Root Beer.

Then, almost immediately, make a decision what is leaving, just a few too many for my liking at the moment.

Have a great day guys.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

fordy964 said:


> So today, to combat a chronic case of PAM lust I wore something small and sensible.


The Zenith is far better looking than any PAM... IMHO


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Case size trends are a funny thing. I used to wear a 45mm Breitling Avenger Skyland and then a 43mm IWC Pilots Chrono. Now, since wearing a 14060 and a BB, everything bigger seems to me like strapping a clock to your wrist.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Yep...I'm off topic.


----------



## CrDmRep (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks!! Loving it!:-!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Two timing... It's about time... It's all about time... Cheers










79190 on standby


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Master Ultra Thin Moon (...). Liked them all. A Lot :-!
> (...)
> 
> 
> ...


Grail for me that MUT


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> So today, to combat a chronic case of PAM lust I wore something small and sensible.


Looks amazing!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm continuing my childish lashing out against the mothership for no Dc








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> I went to the local AD yesterday so enquire about a Pepsi insert for my GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a fun day, thanks for sharing. That 47mm PAM is beast mode.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sri said:


> Two timing... It's about time... It's all about time... Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, diggin that Tudor

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9282770
> Yep...I'm off topic.









Okay...Back on topic.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 today, missed the six yesterday, but I'll be on it for the nine Friday.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGI almost F


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

1803 on black Croc..


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Explorer......


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

That_Turtle said:


>





MadMrB said:


> View attachment 9287978





fordy964 said:


>


Thanks for posting guys...man I miss my Ranger.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

No Rollie today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

What is the verdict/ETA on your Ranger?



AzHadEnuf said:


> Thanks for posting guys...man I miss my Ranger.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't own a Tudor or a Rolex, but man it's fun scrolling through this thread! Something to work towards for sure...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great Friday Gents...


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

Sticking with this, might change over the weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Tudor Pelagos for casual Friday


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... happy family ... Father and Son ...!!!!:-!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Another crappy picture of an awesome watch.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Started off with the Longines... but couldn't resist the THC for this afternoon.


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

No Rolex today...Long time no wear...love this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Casual Friday, break out the leather, 80 degrees this morning. It's what we call in the desert...Autum.Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

This one
Cheers


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mates books, Moon's Watches... Cheers Gents


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Relaxing Friday afternoon away from the office, post bike ride, hangin' with Izzi the (senior) Vizsla....


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

This is my "new" acquisition, a 1991 X series Datejust on a strap, the bracelet (real or at least real gold) will have to wait for a while.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

R


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Visited the Rolex boutique which opened last week in Marina Square, Singapore. It's said to be the biggest boutique in Southeast Asia with an exhibition inside.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> R


Saturday sharp stuff there  Cheers mate

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n this mornings walk. Beautiful out. The kind of day you want to toast to. 
Cheers!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Herding cats


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rocking Tudor today.









Last night, I attended the Watchbuys.com road show in DC...good time, and I got to handle and try a ton of pieces from Nomos, Sinn, Fortis, and others. Great stuff. 

































This one was particularly interesting from an independent watchmaker in Germany. All done by hand, save for the case, and he put the second hand on the back, apparently for no other reason than to show he could put time on both sides. Fun!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

BB on a tudor modded rubber nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend Gents...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This one yesterday and today









Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Rolex Sea Dweller SD4000 Ref 116600

Cheers Gents


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... 1680 Sub Vintage 1980 ...

*





​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today, after a great round of golf with my son this morning. I did wear the 1680 yesterday but between travel and work didn't have a chance to post pics of the open 9. I guess I have a couple more chances this month though


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

My GMT with a Nato strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps, chilling max at home :-!









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

With this new addition today, the Tudors may lie dormant for a few weeks.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Sunday night at IKEA


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

Eventful Sunday ...









Rolex GMT Master 2 Pepsi 16710









Rolex Submariner No Date 14060M









Rolex Submariner Ceramic Date "Hulk" 116610LV









Omega Moonwatch Calibre 1861 3750.00

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

On my way down to the Big Crabcake in Baltimore to cheer on my Buffalo Bills live and in person, rocking pelagos.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy, happy Sunday everyone!

A Dirty Blonde beer-mosa and Tudor BB in preparation for opening Sunday in the NFL. One of my favorite days of the year :-!









Cheers!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> On my way down to the Big Crabcake in Baltimore to cheer on my Buffalo Bills live and in person, rocking pelagos.


That is an awesome hat. Good luck to your Bills today. Great combo with the Pelagos as well :-!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

this one


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Long weekend in Beijing with the ExpII. This at the Forbidden City.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Gifts from the missus :0

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Masterin' the seas today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16600 for the last day of the weekend


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Gotta love September baseball.

Have a great start to the week everyone.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Back to Sub.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tudor submariner black.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9333922
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty! Sub for me as well










Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

traf said:


> Beauty! Sub for me as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!
BTW, curious to see some pics of your PADI on isofrane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks!
> BTW, curious to see some pics of your PADI on isofrane.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take some this afternoon! It's the perfect combo IMO, wasn't a huge fan of the oem bracelet. Also ordered some natos for it that I haven't been able to try because the springbars are stuck in the ISO lol

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9333922
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awwww  perfect blue on that grey & teal outfit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

userealwasabi said:


> Awwww  perfect blue on that grey & teal outfit!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Not a fancy outfit, green scrubs and a black hoodie...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks!
> BTW, curious to see some pics of your PADI on isofrane.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As promised. Took a couple in direct sunlight so you can see the blues in the strap...




























Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

traf said:


> As promised. Took a couple in direct sunlight so you can see the blues in the strap...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Iso suits the PADI very well, my compliments and thanks for sharing.

I recently picked up a Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet and I'm pretty happy with it, such a fun diver!





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

glg said:


> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


You are the men Johnny!!! 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)

Le Wife prefers to be 5 minutes ahead b-)


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great week gents


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

#speedytuesday :-!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

On my way back to Oz wearing my green sub.

30k posts, nice one guys.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

Happy 30K post everybody!
This is a milestone worth celebrating for any WUS thread. 
Cheers to more posts ahead.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Lovely warm sunny morning, and I'm stuck behind a desk...


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Brisman said:


> On my way back to Oz wearing my green sub.
> 
> 30k posts, nice one guys.


Great photo! These grow on me more each time someone posts a photo.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> On my way back to Oz wearing my green sub.
> 
> 30k posts, nice one guys.


Thats a pretty number mate


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Evening DJ switch :-!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

94210 on ToxicNATO


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

...good evening ... today .. Black Bay ....!!!b-)


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

hun23 said:


>


Looks great on the Black Bay strap :-! The OEM leather strap on my Ranger is looking a bit tired (and smelly) so I've been trying to work out an aftermarket strap option, suitably retro looking that will work with the Tudor deployant clasp. It's surprising how few 22/18mm strap options exist. So I've given up on the idea and just ordered a load of inexpensive 22/20mm straps and shelve the deployant for now. Unless anyone else has a suitable non-OEM source of 22/18mm straps?


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow 30k indeed, great longlasting thread guys!


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Looks great on the Black Bay strap :-! The OEM leather strap on my Ranger is looking a bit tired (and smelly) so I've been trying to work out an aftermarket strap option, suitably retro looking that will work with the Tudor deployant clasp. It's surprising how few 22/18mm strap options exist. So I've given up on the idea and just ordered a load of inexpensive 22/20mm straps and shelve the deployant for now. Unless anyone else has a suitable non-OEM source of 22/18mm straps?


You could always have one made, there are lots of very competent strap makers around these days.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

Blasting rain, thunder and lightning in Manchester right now.

All in a days work for my Pelagos.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> On my way back to Oz wearing my green sub.
> 
> 30k posts, nice one guys.


You are a Legend mate... We are so lucky to have members like you... Each member on this thread is pure class


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tuesday thrills.... Apologies Gents for no TudoRolex...


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

A tale of two Submariners. Bought a 5-digit a week or so ago but was able to exchange it for a 6-digit. Now after wearing the 6-digit, I have to say that the 5-digit is more comfortable, lighter and less obtrusive as it sits lower on the wrist. The 6-digit bracelet is not as comfortable as the hollow link bracelet but doesn't rattle like one either. It is heftier, chunkier and although it is not as proportional as the 5-digit, it does have a more modern look and feel. The ceramic bezel and blue lume are nice! Both have their pros and cons.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Old pic but blnr on jubilee today









Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This one for today. Great day gents!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> This one for today. Great day gents!


Looks great on that strap :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

great combo...



traf said:


> Old pic but blnr on jubilee today
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


Mine´s today... Doble Red


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

My trusty 114060 for today!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brunik said:


> great combo...
> 
> Mine´s today... Doble Red


Thank you sir! That double red is amazing 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tudor blue submariner.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Tudor blue submariner.


Spectacular watch and combo :-!


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Bluesy today


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

Just succumbed to the poison!








Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on a whiskey Horween leather strap by Art. 
Have a great day. 
B
















p

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

1680









Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrDmRep (Dec 17, 2009)

116655










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks. Appreciate it.



fordy964 said:


> Looks great on that strap :-!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

With certain lighting condition, it becomes grayish


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another black chrono


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

On Tudor BBN fabric strap. Loving the versatility of this guy!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLing said:


> With certain lighting condition, it becomes grayish


Love this piece!

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Another black chrono


Gorgeous Daytona alex... 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Gorgeous Daytona alex...
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave  
You are already on iPhone 7


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

totally agree.. imho, it's stunning..



traf said:


> Love this piece!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back in Oz and straight into the chocolate.

Have a good one.


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Have a nice day!

Today´s... Tudor 7928, Gilt, Tropical, unpolished from the '65...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brunik said:


> Have a nice day!
> 
> Today´s... Tudor 7928, Gilt, Tropical, unpolished from the '65...


Wow..


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Wow..


Thank you sir

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

after long time ... moonwatch ....!!!!b-)


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

The Dark Knight warming up to a Japanese treat ...

蝙蝠侠準備吃日本料理。。。

Rolex GMT Master 2 Batman 116710BLNR








Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Black Bay Blue.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Old pic, cheers 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Been a while since I've had a Rolex on to post.

In a rare event today, two people said, "Hey, I really like that watch". First complements in over 20 years.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Red Sub today, the sun is getting pretty low at this time of day. Autumn will be here soon.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n it up while travelin


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Friday here in Oz, looking forward to the weekend.

And a chance to show the open 6.

Have a good one


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Friday here in Oz, looking forward to the weekend.
> 
> And a chance to show the open 6.
> 
> Have a good one


Dreamy line up right there...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

'Cause its a Friday and Fridays are meant to be causal.

轻松"百事"便装 。

Rolex GMT Master 2 Pepsi 16710

















Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

Throwback Thursday!

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

I do love my Pelagos


----------



## AC419 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice pics!!


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Amazing collection... but the 1655 is clearly my fav! Well done!


Brisman said:


> Friday here in Oz, looking forward to the weekend.
> 
> And a chance to show the open 6.
> 
> Have a good one


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

We share the same taste Today!!!

My 1680 Red '70...












Spunwell said:


> Red Sub today, the sun is getting pretty low at this time of day. Autumn will be here soon.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Short one day business trip before heading back home for the weekend.

Sporting the tudor pelagos with rubber

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Pelagos has a amazing lumen!! Great watch you have!!!


iam7head said:


> Short one day business trip before heading back home for the weekend.
> 
> Sporting the tudor pelagos with rubber
> 
> Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brunik said:


> Amazing collection... but the 1655 is clearly my fav! Well done!


Thank you sir, 1655 is my favourite too.

I have some others, just put them all together yesterday so I could make a decision on what to keep/sell.

It's a hard choice.


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Selling Vintage Rolex is always a bad idea... ehheheh


Brisman said:


> Thank you sir, 1655 is my favourite too.
> 
> I have some others, just put them all together yesterday so I could make a decision on what to keep/sell.
> 
> It's a hard choice.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGGGIIIIFFFF!!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

A new strap haul came in today off Taobao (a bit like a Chinese Ebay for small sellers without the auction - it's epic!). Straps are incredibly cheap in China and often great quality :-! These are all 22mm and destined for the Tudors and the Turtle.



Otherwise I had the Coke on Colareb for most of the day.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Friday here in Oz, looking forward to the weekend.
> 
> And a chance to show the open 6.
> 
> Have a good one


What a mouthwatering selection. How the hell do you choose what has to go? I know I couldn't. I feel the pain...


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Black Bay Blue.


Great strap on that one :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

capt-dim said:


> after long time ... moonwatch ....!!!!b-)
> 
> View attachment 9362882


Great shot of the speedy there :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Red Sub today, the sun is getting pretty low at this time of day. Autumn will be here soon.


That watch !! That strap !! Stunning !!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Friday here in Oz, looking forward to the weekend.
> 
> And a chance to show the open 6.
> 
> Have a good one


Surely none of these!



Brunik said:


> We share the same taste Today!!!
> 
> My 1680 Red '70...


Wow what a red!! Can't wait to see what else is in your watch box



fordy964 said:


> A new strap haul came in today off Taobao (a bit like a Chinese Ebay for small sellers without the auction - it's epic!). Straps are incredibly cheap in China and often great quality :-! These are all 22mm and destined for the Tudors and the Turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I had the Coke on Colareb for most of the day.


Great combo!

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

...TGIF......!!!!!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Green greetings to all y'all. Avagoodweekend! :-!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Brunik said:


> We share the same taste Today!!!
> 
> My 1680 Red '70...


Very nice, I do like your bezel insert better


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wishing you a great weekend ahead.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

From earlier today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> Dreamy line up right there...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, among my favourites.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> What a mouthwatering selection. How the hell do you choose what has to go? I know I couldn't. I feel the pain...


This lot are staying, can't part with them


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Surely none of these!


No chance,


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing the service SD 1665 today.

Also, if you guys don't mind, I'll show off a pic. of the current collection before it gets the chop.

This is what my thoughts are, modern Rolex to go, keep the rest for now.

So, sell ND Sub, Hulk and Pepsi.

Blue 79090 sold yesterday to a good friend.

That would be it for now.

What do you think? 

1665 pic from a couple of days ago.










And probably the last time this lot will be together.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Wearing the service SD 1665 today.
> 
> Also, if you guys don't mind, I'll show off a pic. of the current collection before it gets the chop.
> 
> ...


Dude. That's pretty epic! And where have you been hiding that TT Daytona, don't think I have seen that handsome devil before!


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sub C


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Wearing the service SD 1665 today.
> 
> Also, if you guys don't mind, I'll show off a pic. of the current collection before it gets the chop.
> 
> ...


Yep, I think that's a wise decision. All of those are easily replaceable if you miss them too much. Vintage is a bit more challenging to let go of IMO...

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

1655 to spain please 

Awesome sir

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Wearing the service SD 1665 today.
> 
> Also, if you guys don't mind, I'll show off a pic. of the current collection before it gets the chop.
> 
> ...


Snowflake was sold already?! And not to me?! 

Great collection, I agree as others have said, vintage will be hard to replace but modern will be around to pick up again if you miss them.

Mind if I ask, what are you selling for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Dude. That's pretty epic! And where have you been hiding that TT Daytona, don't think I have seen that handsome devil before!


To be perfectly honest, that's the one that belongs to my wife but I thought I'd throw it in the picture.

Funny enough, she has her eye on my new Root Beer. Has asked a few times in the last couple of days to put it on leather for her.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

hornsup84 said:


> Snowflake was sold already?! And not to me?!
> 
> Great collection, I agree as others have said, vintage will be hard to replace but modern will be around to pick up again if you miss them.
> 
> ...


No, no, Snow Flake is still there.

79090 is sold.

Selling because I think it's too many, plus freeing up some cash....

79090


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Dude. That's pretty epic! And where have you been hiding that TT Daytona, don't think I have seen that handsome devil before!


Slate Dial Zenith Daytona, it's a cracking watch.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> No, no, Snow Flake is still there.
> 
> 79090 is sold.
> 
> ...


Ah whew I saw "blue" and my mind started running without reading the rest -- forgot you had the blue Sub and blue Snowflake 

But if you ever do get rid of that snowflake, you know where to call first 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

On the way back home, behind the wheel

HAGWE


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

hornsup84 said:


> But if you ever do get rid of that snowflake, you know where to call first


Yea, me!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

TGIF! Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.tudorwatch.com/watches/black-bay-dark/m79230dk-0005

Apparently got SEL now


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Missed this bloody beautiful thread... Hi Gents... Amazing posts/watches...

Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Incoming for the wife!









Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Wearing the service SD 1665 today.
> 
> Also, if you guys don't mind, I'll show off a pic. of the current collection before it gets the chop.
> 
> ...


That's an OMG collection beyond grail right there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Well gents, she loved it!



















Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Always look on the bright side of life. Have a nice weekend guys


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Wearing the service SD 1665 today.
> 
> Also, if you guys don't mind, I'll show off a pic. of the current collection before it gets the chop.
> 
> ...


I would sell the SubC, 1665 service dial and Hulk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> No, no, Snow Flake is still there.
> 
> 79090 is sold.
> 
> ...


What a beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> What a beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Friday night Lume.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Yep, I think that's a wise decision. All of those are easily replaceable if you miss them too much. Vintage is a bit more challenging to let go of IMO...
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


X2


Brunik said:


> 1655 to spain please
> 
> Awesome sir
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


lol

Jakarta is closer 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Well gents, she loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very strategic choice mate   
You can always borrow it ;think;
Congrats


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Timester said:


> Have a great weekend!!


Is it newly acquired? If yes congrats   


AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9378258
> 
> 
> TGIF! Have a great weekend all!


  


Brisman said:


> Slate Dial Zenith Daytona, it's a cracking watch.


Love that picture  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Missed this bloody beautiful thread... Hi Gents... Amazing posts/watches...
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend


Smashing matey :-!!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow, what a line up! I can see how you feel it needs a bit of a haircut though. Basically agree but seeing as you are very sub heavy consider keeping the Pepsi and sell off another Sub. I really like the variety of colour in your Rolex collection. It's what makes it really interesting :-!



Brisman said:


> Wearing the service SD 1665 today.
> 
> Also, if you guys don't mind, I'll show off a pic. of the current collection before it gets the chop.
> 
> ...


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Having a Seiko Saturday so far - getting through these new straps that all seem to look brilliant on the Turtle :-!







These are from last night...


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Wishing everyone here a nice weekend.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I got most of the gang together on Colarebs this afternoon. I even broke out the proper camera and everything :-!


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

G shock for coaching soccer then change up to some speedies. I'm sick of contacting my ADs every week over the 116500. Love the one you are with
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> G shock for coaching soccer then change up to some speedies. I'm sick of contacting my ADs every week over the 116500. Love the one you are with
> 
> View attachment 9385282
> 
> ...


You and me both! I've all but given up hope. Taking the long view >>

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

traf said:


> Well gents, she loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats... Great pair!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9378258
> 
> 
> TGIF! Have a great weekend all!


I really need a 6263... Need to get one fast! Love it!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Was with a LV but already change...









More according to de sunny Saturday...

Cheers

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## rexet (Oct 28, 2011)

Please welcome my new Tudor Black Bay 36mm that arrived today  !


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Jul 20, 2007)

DSSD


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Smashing matey :-!!


Cheers Master Alex... How are you mate? How's Jakarta scene... Good weekend mate


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a good weekend Gents...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

rexet said:


> Please welcome my new Tudor Black Bay 36mm that arrived today  !
> 
> View attachment 9386778


Congrats! Saw this in person at the AD today. Looks very nice in the metal.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

rexet said:


> Please welcome my new Tudor Black Bay 36mm that arrived today  !
> 
> View attachment 9386778


Wow!!! Classy piece... many congratulations mate


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Pelly for a trip to our local Indian restaurant this evening.


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Sri said:


> Have a good weekend Gents...


Top marks for coordination my friend.


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Feels like ages ago that I've posted here! Been so busy lately... This thread is the best guys! Still loving my Sub and dreaming of a 116500


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Matthall said:


> Pelly for a trip to our local Indian restaurant this evening.


Your co-ordination there is master class mate... Will that Pelagos be diving into spicy Lamb Rogan Josh?  Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Matthall said:


> Top marks for coordination my friend.


You are too kind mate... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

RTK27 said:


> Feels like ages ago that I've posted here! Been so busy lately... This thread is the best guys! Still loving my Sub and dreaming of a 116500


Yes mate. It's the BEST thread... beauty shot there


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Well gents, she loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Traf,

This is genius if you're handy with a screwdriver. My wife needs 116515 ASAP

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Traf,
> 
> This is genius if you're handy with a screwdriver. My wife needs 116515 ASAP
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's all in the glidelock my friend 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Pelagos and pumpkins


----------



## rst1121 (Nov 7, 2015)

BLNR with Everest leather band with white stitching!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

rexet said:


> Please welcome my new Tudor Black Bay 36mm that arrived today  !
> 
> View attachment 9386778


Congratulations, it looks exquisite!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Wow, stunning!
How do you like it? Thinking about getting one



rexet said:


> Please welcome my new Tudor Black Bay 36mm that arrived today  !
> 
> View attachment 9386778


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

fordy964 said:


> I got most of the gang together on Colarebs this afternoon. I even broke out the proper camera and everything :-!


Wow. Just wow. Stunning shots there and a fantastic collection. Don't mind me if I just stare for a while


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Out and about today with my trusty companion. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Checking in with my new anniversary gift! 12 years is a great one. This will compliment my Pelagos!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

bad fishy said:


> Checking in with my new anniversary gift! 12 years is a great one. This will compliment my Pelagos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary & Congratulations on the Bronze.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> I got most of the gang together on Colarebs this afternoon. I even broke out the proper camera and everything :-!


Great pictures and great collection mate, love it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Been a while since I've worn this, why not this Sunday.

Have a great day.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Well gents, she loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt! Perhaps thanks to glidelock, you'll be able to rock it on occasion without popping in another link. 

Tossed root beer on #4 shell cordovan NATO for a night out with my lovely bride!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> I got most of the gang together on Colarebs this afternoon. I even broke out the proper camera and everything :-!


Man I miss my Ranger.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

rexet said:


> Please welcome my new Tudor Black Bay 36mm that arrived today  !
> 
> View attachment 9386778


Congratulations, it's a beauty :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sri said:


> Your co-ordination there is master class mate... Will that Pelagos be diving into spicy Lamb Rogan Josh?  Cheers


Thats exactly what I had last night, Lamb Rogan Josh with Chicken Dopiaza and plenty of rice and nan :-! My favourite food. We still have a local Indian Restaurant in Shanghai to keep me and the family happy


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Keeping it simple with the Speedy this morning


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Man I miss my Ranger.


I was a bit ambivalent about mine at first but it's turned out to be a grower. Same with the Speedy. They are both probably my favourites of the collection just now and are dominating wrist time :-!

Just think how much you are going to appreciate it when it comes back. How long does it take to fix an ETA? Can't be long now...


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Can't decide between these two

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Birky1 said:


> Can't decide between these two
> 
> Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


I love the Explorer and would pick that.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Cheers Master Alex... How are you mate? How's Jakarta scene... Good weekend mate


All good here my friend , Jakarta scene is effervescent as usual


----------



## rexet (Oct 28, 2011)

antitesis said:


> Wow, stunning!
> How do you like it? Thinking about getting one


I sold my Black Bay Blue to switch to this one. I love it : the size is great, top notch quality and finish and the perfect mix between sporty and classy. The perfect everyday watch.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Morning guys!

Congrats mate for the anniversary and bronze Tudor...

Sunday's 7928 gilt tropical Tudor










Nice weekend to all

Cheers

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Sri said:


> Your co-ordination there is master class mate... Will that Pelagos be diving into spicy Lamb Rogan Josh?  Cheers


It accompanied me to consuming a Chicken Jalfrezi as it happens! Most enjoyable nonetheless. Have a great Sunday


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

A photostory of my Sunday afternoon with wife, kids and, of course, the Tudor Ranger :-!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> No doubt! Perhaps thanks to glidelock, you'll be able to rock it on occasion without popping in another link.
> 
> Tossed root beer on #4 shell cordovan NATO for a night out with my lovely bride!


Fits perfectly on both of our wrists with a simple adjustment of the glidelock!

That rootbeer is fire on that brown cordovan NATO 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sunday morning F1. Come on Lewis!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> very strategic choice mate
> You can always borrow it ;think;
> Congrats


That's the plan! But also so that I can wear the Pepsi from time to time 



Brunik said:


> Congrats... Great pair!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





Brunik said:


> Was with a LV but already change...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir! That 1675 is beautiful!!

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

relax on the beach ....b-)


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Old vs new sub dates



























Quick collection shot









Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> View attachment 9395698
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Glad to see you back behind the wheel there bud. The M needed a warmup I'm sure 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Lazy Sundays... Good week Gents


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Enjoying the last hours of the weekend. A good week to come, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great week gents


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Auto racing with the BLNR today.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Instagram version










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brunik said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> Congrats mate for the anniversary and bronze Tudor...
> 
> ...


That's a fantastic watch and what a brilliant insert, gorgeous.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Old vs new sub dates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great collection mate, that Speedy looks very tasty.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with the YG Sub for Monday, with some news to come.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Incoming, so much for trying to reduce. 

But it's very nice


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Good day!


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

This morning's shots



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

And this turned up too from Michael Young, very nice job of my '67 riveted bracelet for the 5513.
Somebody had tried to redo it previously, used the wrong rivets, stuffed up the links.

Nice repair with the correct rivets and nice and tight now too.

Before:










After:



















Looking very nice on


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

In Hvar today overlooking the bay in my AT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

....i wish a happy week ahead ....!!!!!!!:-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Reminiscing BaselWorld 2016... I just love this event so much. Never got to share some of the pix shot there...

Picture heavy post Gents, if I may

A ticket to heaven








Beautiful Basel















Dying to get in















A Princely welcome 








Just about time to hit the iconic Rolex, Tudor stalls (wearing my vintage Tudor Oyster Date





































Some case'BACK' 








The Cockpits of Time

































































I got loads more to share but perhaps not in one go to overload the thread in one go... Thanks for bearing this data heavy post... Good day Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Incoming, so much for trying to reduce.
> 
> But it's very nice


Wowzers! The red submariner!!!!!!!! You have great taste mate... Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Old vs new sub dates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-!! 
Chapeau


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Incoming, so much for trying to reduce.
> 
> But it's very nice


Okay okay, am kind of speechless lol
Congrats mate that's something special, really :-!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Reminiscing BaselWorld 2016... I just love this event so much. Never got to share some of the pix shot there...
> 
> Picture heavy post Gents, if I may
> 
> ...


Lovely, thanks for sharing matey   
Let's touch base during your next trip, somewhere exotic


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Lovely, thanks for sharing matey
> Let's touch base during your next trip, somewhere exotic


Thanks mate....Master Alex, certainly mate... it was great catching up in Jakarta... Look forward to the next one... Jakarta? Bali? Lambok? Southern France? The World is not enough )


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

And that's case back is interesting lol

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Incoming, so much for trying to reduce.
> 
> But it's very nice


Woooow! Congrats on the red, Donald! Looks phenomenal  more pics please!!

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> :-!!
> Chapeau


Thanks Alex!! 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

@sri wow can't get enough of those Basel pics!


Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

North Flag


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

It's been awhile 


















Don't mind if I do while mrs Traf is honeymooning with her new hulk 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Excellent picture! - I love the Ranger, its becoming a struggle to overlook it in the morning and pick another watch to wear.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

MadMrB said:


> Excellent picture! - I love the Ranger, its becoming a struggle to overlook it in the morning and pick another watch to wear.


Thanks! It's such a great choice in the morning, and on so many different strap choices. I'm really enjoying this one.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> And this turned up too from Michael Young, very nice job of my '67 riveted bracelet for the 5513.
> Somebody had tried to redo it previously, used the wrong rivets, stuffed up the links.
> 
> Nice repair with the correct rivets and nice and tight now too.
> ...


My jubilee that I scored for the BLNR was also redone by MY. Top notch work 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I just felt like wearing it today. I needed something to brighten up a Monday!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THC also that faux GMT-Master


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Oldie but trusty for today..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Brisman said:


> That's a fantastic watch and what a brilliant insert, gorgeous.


Yes brisman, is one of a kind!

Thank you sir

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Today's Rolex... A ceramic SD










Nice week to all

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Bluesy


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Incoming, so much for trying to reduce.
> 
> But it's very nice


What a beauty!!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Wowzers! The red submariner!!!!!!!! You have great taste mate... Cheers





alex79 said:


> Okay okay, am kind of speechless lol
> Congrats mate that's something special, really :-!!





traf said:


> Woooow! Congrats on the red, Donald! Looks phenomenal  more pics please!!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk





Spunwell said:


> What a beauty!!!


Thanks guys, appreciated.

It's off for new seals and crown, it'll be on the wrist early next week, can't wait.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Reminiscing BaselWorld 2016... I just love this event so much. Never got to share some of the pix shot there...
> 
> I got loads more to share but perhaps not in one go to overload the thread in one go... Thanks for bearing this data heavy post... Good day Gents


Great pics...next year too?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> My jubilee that I scored for the BLNR was also redone by MY. Top notch work
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more, in fact, I'm going to send him another.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Great pics...next year too?


Yes mate... every year in fact... I just love BaselWorld too much


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Prisma'd Exp II


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Couldn't agree more, in fact, I'm going to send him another.


I've toyed with the idea of getting one of his t19 crystals for the 1680 to get that dome effect 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> I've toyed with the idea of getting one of his t19 crystals for the 1680 to get that dome effect
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


It's a good look, I've seen a few with them.

I was considering the Blue Snow Flake with one but in the end I've decided to leave as is....for now.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Very cool shot.



MadMrB said:


> Lovely warm sunny morning, and I'm stuck behind a desk...
> 
> View attachment 9342946


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

That_Turtle said:


> Very cool shot.


Thanks mate, the Ranger is very cool IMO


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> And this turned up too from Michael Young, very nice job of my '67 riveted bracelet for the 5513.Somebody had tried to redo it previously, used the wrong rivets, stuffed up the links.Nice repair with the correct rivets and nice and tight now too.Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks outstanding! Have been debating send my rivet to MY. What was the turn around time. Actually with results like that what does it matter?


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> That looks outstanding! Have been debating send my rivet to MY. What was the turn around time. Actually with results like that what does it matter?


Turnaround was 5 weeks, quoted 4-6 weeks so bang on.

Result is outstanding.


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Sri said:


> THC also that faux GMT-Master


Looks great on that brown perlon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This since Sunday.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Going with the SD 1665 today.


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Been away for a while, but just picked this up.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> This since Sunday.


What a combo!


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Incoming, so much for trying to reduce.
> 
> But it's very nice


Drool, with a capital D.


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Panerai


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Ahhhh, Sri is the best-dressed man on WUS, with the greatest watches too. I hate him.


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Going with the SD 1665 today.


A twin brother of yours say helloooo today










Have a nice mate

Cheers

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

94210 Big Block


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on ToxicRoo
Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bucking the trend with a #tudortuesday today. Flowers are a random prop...


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

...and having spent the last 7 hours of my evening on telecons I am seeing how much of this bottle of wine I can enjoy before bedtime while fondling and admiring the Type XX on its new strap and trying to come up with a reason I need a flyback function on a chronograph in my life. I suppose it makes it fun to fondle!. By the way, A 23/16mm strap is not an easy thing to come by.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 9414570


The shirt and the watch are in proper harmony there :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Heritage Chrono... Cheers Gents


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)

my ever reliable exp II


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

New addition thanks to Brisman 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

cpl said:


> New addition thanks to Brisman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Celebrating Speedy Tuesday on a new Hirsh strap, rather like the combo as a way to dress up this one--will be useful until I buy myself a proper dress watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Bucking the trend with a #tudortuesday today. Flowers are a random prop...


Nice! I'll buck the trend as well with...



















Top hat Tuesday


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n up some games tonight...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

114270


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

rockmastermike said:


> 94210 Big Block


Great shot!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> Wow


Looks great my friend, I really hope you enjoy it, it's a cracking 79090.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Meters First today on my newly refurbished bracelet.

Have a good one.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Keepin it goin'


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

16570 Polar



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Heading into the back half of the week...nnnnnnnnow

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

waikeekee said:


> 16570 Polar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time seeing a rollie on your wrist bro!
And that polar is gorgeous!


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

P1723 said:


> First time seeing a rollie on your wrist bro!
> And that polar is gorgeous!


Oh! Surprised that you have not seen my others

Here they are:

116613LB on RubberB and bracelet



















My LV



















My LN on rubber, leather and steel




























We are a very small family, nothing to shout about.










In good company:










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Basic but beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

An old photo taken 3 days ago.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Change up to my 16710, seems so long since I wore it.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Meters First today on my newly refurbished bracelet.
> 
> Have a good one.


Stunning watch my friend... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 9414570


Very nice Sir... So elegant


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

cpl said:


> New addition thanks to Brisman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mate... Congratulations!!! Tudor Submariners are something else!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

hornsup84 said:


> Celebrating Speedy Tuesday on a new Hirsh strap, rather like the combo as a way to dress up this one--will be useful until I buy myself a proper dress watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smashing watch mate... Well, Speedy would pass off as a dress watch, at least on the Moon? 
Mate, I do wear it on formal wear, the same combo you got there. Looks subtle yet quite elegant... Love Speedies mate... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Ahhhh, Sri is the best-dressed man on WUS, with the greatest watches too. I hate him.


Oh Sir, that's too flattering. You are too kind... This thread is full of amazing people and watches... Cheers


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hey mate... Congratulations!!! Tudor Submariners are something else!!!!!!!!


Thanks Sri! Very happy to be joining the club


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

That looks mint!



Brisman said:


> Change up to my 16710, seems so long since I wore it.


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Loving my new BB Bronze









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Morning all










Cheers

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

beautiful day ... i love to chill out in front of Marina ...b-)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to an important meeting, armed with BLNR... Good day Gents


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Hey Bill, that looks grand... new dressy piece?


----------



## CrDmRep (Dec 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hey Bill, that looks grand... new dressy piece?


Thanks! I've actually had this one for nearly a decade, but wear it pretty rarely. I need to bust it out more often though.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

A little bit tired to make too much of an effort this morning so it's very much been a fuss free day watch wise. Sub is a solid choice on such days.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Wearing the new arrival today. Love the Explorer II!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

GregBe said:


> Wearing the new arrival today. Love the Explorer II!


Wow!!! Many congratulations... love Explorer IIs


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 9425674


Stunning shot...Stunning watch


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Sri said:


> Stunning shot...Stunning watch


Thank you very much.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Tudor Black Bay Blue in the studio today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1503 calibre 1570 circa 1975


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

1680 on strap for me










Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> That looks mint!


Cheers mate, hardly worn, been in a safe until late last year.

Had all the original stickers on the case and bracelet.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brunik said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Double Red


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> 1680 on strap for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool shot


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Cool shot


Thanks Don! 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Some really good looking watches, old and new, on here today!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II for hump day this week.


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

CrDmRep said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably my favorite Rolex right there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Ulotny said:


>


Great shots!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9428714
> 
> 
> Some really good looking watches, old and new, on here today!


I love this watch and I'm hoping I'll get lucky soon.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Pepsi today, hopefully picking up my new Sub. tomorrow.

And also hoping I get a result in the next few days as per my previous post.

Told you I was reducing


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Pepsi today, hopefully picking up my new Sub. tomorrow.
> 
> And also hoping I get a result in the next few days as per my previous post.
> 
> Told you I was reducing


Don, you deserve it sir! YOLO, right?

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brunik said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CrDmRep said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9428714
> 
> 
> Some really good looking watches, old and new, on here today!


These are the showstoppers of this thread! Well done gents 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Pepsi today, hopefully picking up my new Sub. tomorrow.
> 
> And also hoping I get a result in the next few days as per my previous post.
> 
> Told you I was reducing


Can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Still sticking with pepsi today..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brunik said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Gorgeous Double Red


Thank you Don

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

traf said:


> These are the showstoppers of this thread! Well done gents
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


We try our best heheheh

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

waikeekee said:


> Oh! Surprised that you have not seen my others
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> ...


Bad influence,very very bad...


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

Fish & coffee


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

Today my Tudor Black Bay Blue on a Bulang and Sons leather strap gets the wrist time


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Going green today
Cheers


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got my 6694 back from RSC service today, anyone feeling nostalgic?










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Pepsi today, hopefully picking up my new Sub. tomorrow.


I'll join you









Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Tudor Chrono today


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Double pleasure today

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Simply datejust


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Bronze









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

On more 









Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Pepsi today, hopefully picking up my new Sub. tomorrow.
> 
> And also hoping I get a result in the next few days as per my previous post.
> 
> Told you I was reducing


GO DON!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Time for a mid-afternoon watch switch and off to the gym.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos today


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sub 5512 today


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

Diver's bezel is good for... timing soft boil eggs!


----------



## jalfreem (Mar 26, 2014)

My old school eta Tudor Black Bay Blue, on arm chair resting after a long day.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a great Friday gents. BLNR to end the week.


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

have no modern rolex


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Back to school, exam day.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Picked up my Red Sub today, no luck with my other endeavour.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On Eulit perlon strap

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Picked up my Red Sub today, no luck with my other endeavour.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Huge congrats! 
That's beautiful. Mark 4 dial?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Huge congrats!
> That's beautiful. Mark 4 dial?


Spot on mate, 2.6M, case back showing II.70.



Movement looks great, wrong EL's but correct bracelet.

EDIT: the 280 end links are correct for a 2.6M 1680


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello to all

Today we have the red one... fallout insert edition 










Cheers

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brunik said:


> Hello to all
> 
> Today we have the red one... fallout insert edition
> 
> ...


Another Red is coming  
Grey faded insert looks really cool.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very, very nice D. Another stellar and worthy edition. Congrats.



Brisman said:


> Picked up my Red Sub today, no luck with my other endeavour.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Summer's over...switched back from the NATO to the bracelet.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Speedy on yet again today. Seems this one is slowly but surely getting under my skin :-!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Wearing my birthday watch, picked up on my 35-th. Two years gone by pretty fast.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wearing this one, but my white sub may come out after seeing all of these amazing reds 










Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

New arrival today:


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

No photos and quiet please...
@pgatourchampionship










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> New arrival today:
> 
> View attachment 9444786


Congrats on the beautiful time piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Pelagos is so photogenic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Picked up my Red Sub today, no luck with my other endeavour.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


:-!:-!:-! Nicely Done, Congratulations!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

MadMrB said:


> New arrival today:
> 
> View attachment 9444786









. Great watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Speedy on yet again today. Seems this one is slowly but surely getting under my skin :-!


Thinking about one of these for a while, the vintage references are a quagmire, same as Rolex.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

Trying this rare beast out at the AD. Amazing gradient dial. Absolutely stunning. But a little too beastly for my skinny wrist.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Seiko saturday. This one got under my skin long ago.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

MadMrB said:


> New arrival today:
> 
> View attachment 9444786


Congratulations, one of my favourites :-!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

And now gone from the collection.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

bad fishy said:


> Congrats on the beautiful time piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir, the Black Bays are gorgeous IMO


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


> And now gone from the collection.


As nice as these are, it was a good decision :-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


Mannnn you nailed it again with this sub


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great week end gents


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> And now gone from the collection.


That hulk was short lived! I understand though 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Morning










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Brisman said:


> And now gone from the collection.


How do you unlike a post &#55357;&#56836; Say it ain't so. I am sure you had a reason.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... good evening gentlemen ... :-!


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

Autumn on its way in Denmark


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Someone post their Ranger. Man I miss my watch.


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9451890
> 
> 
> Someone post their Ranger. Man I miss my watch.


What happened to it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

1680









Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Explorer today


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea Saturday!!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

When is it due back on your wrist?












AzHadEnuf said:


> Someone post their Ranger. Man I miss my watch.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Pannerup said:


> Autumn on its way in Denmark
> View attachment 9451666


A truly great picture!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I realize I set the date incorrectly before heading out lol

Sent from the bottom of my bottomless heart.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great weekend, gentlemen.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

My red and my buddy with a new one... Striking in person.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II this evening


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Loving the blue dial


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Caffine diving with the 25600tb on Blackbay Nato straps

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Driving the cab with some friends.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


Ufff that kissing 40 insert really completes the look 

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Morning sun!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

It's been a while since I worn this bluesy










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Summer ain't over yet here


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Mike_Mac (May 19, 2013)

Just picked this up a couple of days ago...







*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Beautiful day in So. AZ. Enjoy the rest of the weekend guys!


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Here's my "new" 1991 Datejust with real 14 Ct Rolex Jubilee bracelet. For comparison, the "old" DJ with generic black strap. There's a little stretch in the bracelet, and the end link on the bottom droops a little bit but I still feel like I have a new watch and a "real" Datejust for the first time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GFountain (Jan 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Profile of blue 94110.


----------



## manman (May 3, 2015)

Sub today...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

bad fishy said:


> What happened to it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Winding crown came out



That_Turtle said:


> When is it due back on your wrist?


Hopefully a couple of weeks. Yours looks great on that strap!


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

just trying this on...one day hopefully


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Ranger yesterday, back to the BBB today...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Tudor Pelagos gen1 on a DrunkArtStraps Horween whiskey leather strap. 
Have a great week. B

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starclock (May 21, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

A shot from this weekend. I'm excited for boot weather 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Its been a while now - good morning from Sydney


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Black Bay today.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 9479986


Gotta love that Ranger, more "Explorer" than the current Explorer if you ask me.

Wearing the 214270 today...will get to wear the Ranger tomorrow.










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

94210 Big Block


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Why doesn't winter know it's spring ?


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Exp II today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

This morning





This afternoon


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

AD called last night, my Ranger is back! Got to find the time to retrieve it. Sub today.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

BB @ sunset ;-)









Have a great day.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Well Damn...CMTFR. That has got to be one of my favorite Black Bay pictures I have seen. Nicely done!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

GregBe said:


> Well Damn...CMTFR. That has got to be one of my favorite Black Bay pictures I have seen. Nicely done!


Most kind of you. Thank you, Sir.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> BB @ sunset ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9483410
> 
> ...


Nice photo and watch!! Good for you!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

batman1345 said:


> Nice photo and watch!! Good for you!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockmastermike said:


> 94210 Big Block


Awesome Mike. 
One of my favorite Tudor models of all time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CMTFR said:


> BB @ sunset ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9483410
> 
> ...


Just

WOW 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> BB @ sunset ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9483410
> 
> ...


Photo is sick!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just
> 
> WOW
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





nicon said:


> Photo is sick!


Thank you very much, Gentlemen.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up the sunset tonight


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

I sure do love my Sub, but this thing is growing on me.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

CMTFR said:


> BB @ sunset ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9483410
> 
> ...


That combo looks so right. Great shot!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Double Red today?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Love that sub ND


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Not too active lately, chasing few things, here's a few pix. 
Almost pulled the trigger on a new BB dark, I like it but am not crazy about it. 
The new expl I on the other hand , she drives me nuts lol








  guys


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

CMTFR said:


> BB @ sunset ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9483410
> 
> ...


WOW - what a stunning combo. The photo really shows off the warmth of the dial and gilt hands.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to Dublin... Good day Gents


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> That combo looks so right. Great shot!





heirmyles said:


> WOW - what a stunning combo. The photo really shows off the warmth of the dial and gilt hands.


Thank you for your kind words, Gentlemen.


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Enjoying a coffee with my GMTIIc for company!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrian22 (Sep 20, 2014)

First day of owning this beauty. Have a great day, all.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Early morning with the Jeep and Hulk.


----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

Breaking out the boots to go exploring one of the first days of fall.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Black Bay and a tie?...Why not. Have a great day all.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9491978
> 
> 
> Black Bay and a tie?...Why not. Have a great day all.


Looks great!


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Adrian22 said:


> First day of owning this beauty. Have a great day, all.


Love that new model! The bracelet looks amazing with the rivets! Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pepsi today









Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1675 calibre 1560 circa 1963










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Today, just now


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... mm300 ...!!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Open 9 for the 29th.

Have a great day.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono today


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Eric Dillenkoffer (Jun 17, 2015)

Ranger on new strap


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Brisman said:


> I decided to wear my 2006 Sea Dweller today as it may be moving on soon.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


Tudor BBR this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

shameless said:


> at the risk of annoying some and honestly its not meant to ! your watch is beautiful -im not a fan of a low cost nato of any colour on any high value watch - cant beat the bracelet -custom leather strap or custom leather nato-just think the piece deserves better - -textile natos belong on vintage military possibly and only then if you can match the vintage watch with corresp
> onding vintage strap from its era -then its authentic and not a fashion statement which is all these cloth natos are -please dont shout at me just my point of view!


Well given that none of us spend this much on watches just to tell the time (your iPhone or a £10 Timex can do that just fine), then every watch we own is just jewellery of a sort. Therefore even your classic sub on bracelet is nothing more than a fashion statement also. You state you are happier to see a diver on leather than a military strap which seems odd.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Incoming today....bought myself a nice Speedy.

And something tomorrow too


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9491978
> 
> 
> Black Bay and a tie?...Why not. Have a great day all.


Nice idea! Tried to do the same but focus shifted to my new ferragamo tie rather than the BB...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Adrian22 said:


> First day of owning this beauty. Have a great day, all.


A new in house caliber red. Lovely! Congratulations!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Luxury Timepiece Trading (Sep 13, 2016)

Feeling strong today!! Because of the HULK!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Showed up late today..

Very impressed by this watch.


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Showed up late today..
> 
> Very impressed by this watch.


Hey there and congrats on the watch!! I'm heavily debating between this and the no-date SubC and I have a few questions to ask if you don't mind.

1) How much smaller does this wear compared to the Sub due to its thinner lugs?
2) Are the height differences between both negligible?
3) Do you find the contrast between the matte dial and the shiny ceramc bezel too much?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Incoming today....bought myself a nice Speedy.
> 
> And something tomorrow too





Brisman said:


> Showed up late today..
> 
> Very impressed by this watch.


Congrats x2 Donald 

That speedy was a long time coming !!

Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Big Block looks great on the bracelet, NATO, Leather and Canvas


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tudor Thursday










7016-0 calibre ETA 2483 circa 1968


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

last photo from my beloved mm300 ... today morning gone to another wrist ...!!! :-s:-s:-so|o|o|


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Bluesy at the office today.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

wear it in good health my friend - it looks stunning (and I own one - and it looks even better in the flesh  )


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Showed up late today..
> 
> Very impressed by this watch.


Quite the nice duo to haul in at the same time. But stop copying my watch collection, I can't keep up with the rest of yours


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi to all

Finishing a business trip










Regards

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

Rolex on my wrist, Edward Greene on my feet : )


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

wps said:


> Rolex on my wrist, Edward Greene on my feet : )
> 
> View attachment 9503506


Excellent match

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 today with the very last of the geraniums


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Would this count as "tripe red"??? :-d:think:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Incoming today....bought myself a nice Speedy.
> 
> And something tomorrow too


      
Good move mate  congrats


----------



## rst1121 (Nov 7, 2015)

BLNR on Rubber strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Showed up late today..
> 
> Very impressed by this watch.


My, what a handsome watch you have...and what exquisite taste!


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

I am thankful for nights that turned into mornings, friends that turned into family, and dreams that turned into reality. Have a nice weekend all


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

SD 4k invasion  
Congrats Donald 


MickCollins1916 said:


> My, what a handsome watch you have...and what exquisite taste!





JWNY said:


> I am thankful for nights that turned into mornings, friends that turned into family, and dreams that turned into reality. Have a nice weekend all


TGIF guys


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Arrived this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Last wrist shot for 3weeks. Heading to the land down under for an overseas Army detachment training!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mpcdude said:


> Hey there and congrats on the watch!! I'm heavily debating between this and the no-date SubC and I have a few questions to ask if you don't mind.
> 
> 1) How much smaller does this wear compared to the Sub due to its thinner lugs?
> 2) Are the height differences between both negligible?
> ...


Initial impressions

Wears bigger than a Sub C, definitely notice the height difference, feels like it has more weight to it.

Lugs are not as square as the Sub C, but each to their own there. I like both.

Matte dial contrast to the bezel is fine, I really didn't notice it that much compared to the Sub C.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Congrats x2 Donald
> 
> That speedy was a long time coming !!
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, liking the Speedy but that SD


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

hornsup84 said:


> Quite the nice duo to haul in at the same time. But stop copying my watch collection, I can't keep up with the rest of yours


Funny, didn't even realise...now....what else do you have


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

peatnick said:


> Tudor Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

theblotted said:


> Would this count as "tripe red"??? :-d:think:
> 
> View attachment 9505434


Fantastic


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> 1680 today with the very last of the geraniums


Great Red, a few on here now


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Good move mate  congrats


Thanks mate, we'll see how long they last


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> My, what a handsome watch you have...and what exquisite taste!


Thank you Sir, exquisite taste yourself, a sign of a true gentleman and man of quality.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> SD 4k invasion
> Congrats Donald
> 
> TGIF guys


Thanks Alex, enjoy your weekend


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

arejay101 said:


> Arrived this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, great looking watch.

Still on my "want"'list.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Decided on the new SD today, great tough robust everyday watch.

Can you tell I like it?


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

coffee time ....b-):-!


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

LV today
Cheers


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Great Red, a few on here now


Thank you sir! Yes there are a couple that have popped up recently


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Happy Friday all; have a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Thank you Sir, exquisite taste yourself, a sign of a true gentleman and man of quality.


Thank you, sir. Still rocking my favorite today!


----------



## mikeeoinnj (Apr 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Not active past few days here... missed the thread like hell... amazing watches as ever...

THC to the pub... have a great Friday Gents... Cheers


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Vintage today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My grail fulfilled.......on to the next.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Came across a good article on the Valjoux 72 movement.

Cool history with so many watch brands in addition to Rolex. Have a great weekend guys!

https://www.revolution.watch/valjoux-72-a-chronograph-in-a-million/


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Finally got my new iPhone 7 plus! Pic with new camera









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9514650
> 
> Came across a good article on the Valjoux 72 movement.
> 
> ...


Congratulations matey... that's one helluva Piece!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Night shot with flash










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> Not active past few days here... missed the thread like hell... amazing watches as ever...
> 
> THC to the pub... have a great Friday Gents... Cheers


Strapping shots! Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n up some games at the home "pub" tonight 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sub weekend


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Finally got my new iPhone 7 plus! Pic with new camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure the watch or the camera or both  
Looks stunning - want want want 


Relo60 said:


> My grail fulfilled.......on to the next.
> 
> View attachment 9513850


Congrats   


Sri said:


> Not active past few days here... missed the thread like hell... amazing watches as ever...
> 
> THC to the pub... have a great Friday Gents... Cheers


Nice touch matey - the cuff links   


Becker said:


>


Did I missed something buddy, though you had the 39 mm expl I?

Hagwe chaps







 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Did I missed something buddy, though you had the 39 mm expl I?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Mate! Both my DJ and Expy are 36 mill.

There is incoming though, soon!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Mate! Both my DJ and Expy are 36 mill.
> 
> There is incoming though, soon!


What is it what is what is it ??? Hint / clue / guidance 
Could it be the new expl I 39 mm

For some reason I was thinking you had the 39 mm, my bad hehe


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Vintage today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That insert! So nice...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Finally got my new iPhone 7 plus! Pic with new camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at the new 7 phone myself, is it worth it? Currently have the 6 with contract finishing next month.

Get the new one or keep what I have?

Must say, pic looks great.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Pic is a day old, but sticking with the SD for now.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 9508394


Great shot...nice choice on the Blue Black Bay.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> Mate! Both my DJ and Expy are 36 mill.
> 
> There is incoming though, soon!


Exciting, can't even guess, we all love incoming.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Still wearing pepsi


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Looking at the new 7 phone myself, is it worth it? Currently have the 6 with contract finishing next month.
> 
> Get the new one or keep what I have?
> 
> Must say, pic looks great.


Get it! The new 7 plus is miles ahead of even the 6s, especially the screen resolution



Brisman said:


> That insert! So nice...


Thanks Don



Becker said:


> Mate! Both my DJ and Expy are 36 mill.
> 
> There is incoming though, soon!


Oh do tell 



alex79 said:


> Not sure the watch or the camera or both
> Looks stunning - want
> 
> Hagwe chaps
> ...






AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9514650
> 
> Came across a good article on the Valjoux 72 movement.
> 
> ...


Great article, but that Daytona 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I had breakfast with an old friend. He's a non-WIS but he let me use him as a wrist shot model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Noon, sun & joy


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Does this count? However, the Rolex is not on my wrist.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

traf said:


> BLNR today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um,,,,,,,today is 1st? No? Or Sept 31?

LOL!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

waikeekee said:


> Um,,,,,,,today is 1st? No? Or Sept 31?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Didn't even notice!! Been a little under the weather  fixing it now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> What is it what is what is it ??? Hint / clue / guidance
> Could it be the new expl I 39 mm
> 
> For some reason I was thinking you had the 39 mm, my bad hehe





Brisman said:


> Exciting, can't even guess, we all love incoming.





traf said:


> Oh do tell


Will do. With pics and all  Next week


----------



## mofa (Jul 9, 2015)

116520 BD


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Gents. No TudoRolex... Good weekend


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

For today, the closest I've got to vintage Rolex, my occasionally worn, pristine condition 14060M Sub.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Bocce with friends on Saturday.

Have a great weekend, gentlemen!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Got my Ranger back from RSC Dallas. Good as new! My world is right again. Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Admiring the WG


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry boys, no Rolex today. Wanted to show my new piece. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

New resident, so simple, so sublime . . .


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Congrats! Love the strap!



AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9524914
> 
> 
> Got my Ranger back from RSC Dallas. Good as new! My world is right again. Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Basic pam for Sunday


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

A well used and ready to be washed Yacht-master


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Grantour again...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Sorry boys, no Rolex today. Wanted to show my new piece. Hope you don't mind.


So classy mate.... Many congratulations 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Sorry boys, no Rolex today. Wanted to show my new piece. Hope you don't mind.


Grailish


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have owned this for eaxctly 40 minutes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Crate410 said:


> I have owned this for eaxctly 40 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! - And I bet you have not stopped smiling for all of those 40 minutes, great watch!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Many thanks my friend. Have a great Sunday.



Sri said:


> So classy mate.... Many congratulations
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Indeed. Thank you.



Becker said:


> Grailish


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Beautiful. Congratulations!



qtip.416 said:


> Sorry boys, no Rolex today. Wanted to show my new piece. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Congratulations, great looking watch.
> 
> Still on my "want"'list.


Lovely piece. Is it me or does making the writing straight in the dial instead of the Curved smile more if a nod to the Rolex sub than the ETA version was

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Sorry boys, no Rolex today. Wanted to show my new piece. Hope you don't mind.


Major congrats Q!! Lovely jaeger 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

GMT Today. Ready for some Red Zone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello guys...










Cheers

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Sorry boys, no Rolex today. Wanted to show my new piece. Hope you don't mind.


Beautiful new piece mate, well done and congratulations.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Crate410 said:


> I have owned this for eaxctly 40 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations, great watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

No Rolex today, trying out my new Speedy.

Have a great week.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

TTT= two-tone-time









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Will do. With pics and all  Next week


Is it next week yet


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Sorry boys, no Rolex today. Wanted to show my new piece. Hope you don't mind.


Big big congrats, a true beauty  
Loving it :-!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! Some of the best and cleanest macros I've seen here. Thanks for sharing these.



CMTFR said:


> Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 9544362
> 
> ...


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Wow! Some of the best and cleanest macros I've seen here. Thanks for sharing these.


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks so much guys. I appreciate that. Rolex is definitely my favourite sports watch, but JLC really does it right when it comes to a dress watch.



Timester said:


> Beautiful. Congratulations!





Brisman said:


> Beautiful new piece mate, well done and congratulations.





traf said:


> Major congrats Q!! Lovely jaeger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





alex79 said:


> Big big congrats, a true beauty
> Loving it :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Moonwatch for me... Cheers


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Re hi


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Last crabs of the season in all likelihood...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Batman hanging out on the hammock!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Kia ora from NZ


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Trying to learn from Sri, but not quite there yet.









And later...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

today ....Ω ....!!!!!!


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Still with the sub, getting prepared for hurricane Matthew !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

old nd sub on leather:


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

David Woo said:


> old nd sub on leather:


Whoa whats the story with the case/lug engraving??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

David Woo said:


> old nd sub on leather:


More Pics please Mr. DW :-!


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Red sub's got a competition today...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Still with the sub, getting prepared for hurricane Matthew !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay safe Dave!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Stay safe Dave!


Thanks Jason!!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

theblotted said:


> Red sub's got a competition today...
> 
> View attachment 9551202


Gorgeous watches sir 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

.... today all day Omega ... !!!!!!!!!:-!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Man went to moon so can wear proper watches


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Jason71 said:


> More Pics please Mr. DW :-!


one of a few mod projects happening these days.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 9544362
> 
> ...


Great pics


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day, Gentlemen.
> 
> View attachment 9551994
> 
> ...


Fantastic photos and a beautiful watch :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Re hi


Looking good...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

David Woo said:


> old nd sub on leather:


Looks fantastic, something I've been considering lately.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Great pics


Thank you very much.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

JonnyBax said:


> Fantastic photos and a beautiful watch :-!:-!:-!


Thanks a lot.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Woww.. very nice photos of a stunning watch


CMTFR said:


> Have a great day, Gentlemen.
> 
> View attachment 9551994
> 
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

BLing said:


> Woww.. very nice photos of a stunning watch
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

antitesis said:


> Trying to learn from Sri, but not quite there yet.
> 
> View attachment 9548410
> 
> ...


Sharp there Sir... love the Non-date Submariner...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Old Tudor today, have a good one.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Morning gents










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

A moment in the sun, and then I caught a glimpse going down stairs...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Sunny Athens ....!!!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Desk diving today.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yesterday


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Yesterday


Looks great!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Crate410 said:


> I have owned this for eaxctly 40 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's the bacelet?


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Headed home on a beautiful evening. Enjoy the rest of the week, gentleman.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's been a while.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Blue sub 79090










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n the sunset

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Timeless Tudor at timeless St Paul's...


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you! I also agree =]



traf said:


> Gorgeous watches sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Train ride...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

This, again, on the metal.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Putting up shutters today!









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Blue is the colour


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue Tudor Sub today....so blue.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Blue Tudor Sub today....so blue.


So, so cool b-) - Very jealous


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> So, so cool b-) - Very jealous


Thanks mate


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Rolex are not the best watch in the world. Tudor make different watches not necessarily better watches. But hey... I'm loving my new (first) Rolex. Might have to wear it to he'd. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
I am wearing the Pelagos on a DrunkArtStraps kodiak leather strap. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starclock (May 21, 2014)

louisuchiha said:


> View attachment 9513018


I've never seen the DSSD on leather or blue leather at that... looks crispy!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Some great shots guys    
Oh ya TGI almost F


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Agent 007 9190 reporting to duty 

Cheers Gents


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Field watch in the field/office 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

On the couch enjoying a lazy day.
Also these Hodinkee herringbone straps are quite nice. One of the cheaper straps on their site too.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Little trip up to Boston for a few days with sub date in tow.


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Not a Rolex, but the OG that was driving the Daytonas&#8230; 1971 El Primero A386


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 red today, looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Little trip up to Boston for a few days with sub date in tow.


Boston... More than a feeling!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Latest Tudor, a 94210 that came as a full set










All my Tudors together 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Latest Tudor, a 94210 that came as a full set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, I like it


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

A very waterproof watch for a very wet day


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

theblotted said:


> Not a Rolex, but the OG that was driving the Daytonas&#8230; 1971 El Primero A386
> 
> View attachment 9571290


Great looking Zenith, but I think the OG that was driving the Daytonas was a Valjoux.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

cpl said:


> Latest Tudor, a 94210 that came as a full set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an impressive line up, congratulations!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1601 calibre 1570










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Have a great weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

1675 today


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

GMT with my new leather Chucks... Only on a Friday! b-)


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Friday!!!!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

txaggie9307 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

cpl said:


> Latest Tudor, a 94210 that came as a full set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, love your little Tudor collection. :-!


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Great looking Zenith, but I think the OG that was driving the Daytonas was a Valjoux.


Thanks! Yes I'm aware of that; should've said "some of the Daytonas" haha.

On that note, here's an "OG" then :-d


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

At Dr's office!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWatchBossNY (Oct 7, 2016)

New to the forum and happy to post my Rolex Gmt Batman on a Rubberb along with my F430!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

theblotted said:


> Thanks! Yes I'm aware of that; should've said "some of the Daytonas" haha.
> 
> On that note, here's an "OG" then :-d
> 
> View attachment 9577618


Great watch, very cool!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sub today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR to the pub... Cheers  Gents


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

At my future sister in law's wedding.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

l.e.rookie said:


> WOW, love your little Tudor collection. :-!


Thanks man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

have a nice weekend .... !!!!:-!


----------



## Steve34 (Jul 15, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9523378
> 
> 
> View attachment 9523386
> ...


Very cool on Rubber. Is that Everest or rubber b?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Picked this up today!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats on the blue!



Becker said:


> Picked this up today!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still rocking this guy...

Great vintage and modern watch shopping experience yesterday at European Watch Co. on Newbury Street in Boston. I left only with a few straps, but handled a few beauties and enjoyed chatting with the gents there.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Becker said:


> Picked this up today!


Congratulations, it looks incredible!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Picked this up today!


What a classy Tudor mate! Many congratulations... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Still rocking this guy...
> 
> Great vintage and modern watch shopping experience yesterday at European Watch Co. on Newbury Street in Boston. I left only with a few straps, but handled a few beauties and enjoyed chatting with the gents there.


That's an amazing store Bill... I was there last year... Pure treasure... If it was a lawless land, I'd go there first!!! 

What straps did you pick? Cheers


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> That's an amazing store Bill... I was there last year... Pure treasure... If it was a lawless land, I'd go there first!!!
> 
> What straps did you pick? Cheers


The people there know their stuff and are very pleasant to speak with! I'd be happy to make a larger purchase there for sure. I grabbed a grey 22mm NATO for my ranger and a 20mm #8 shell cordovan strap for my subs/GMTs.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Patek







today.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> Sorry boys, no Rolex today. Wanted to show my new piece. Hope you don't mind.


Beautiful! Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switched to Black Bay in Back Bay


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pub Master... Nice weekend Gents


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Becker said:


> Picked this up today!


Blimey. Grail stuff right there, congrats.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Picked this up today!


Great pick up, congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR for me


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Still rocking this guy...
> 
> Great vintage and modern watch shopping experience yesterday at European Watch Co. on Newbury Street in Boston. I left only with a few straps, but handled a few beauties and enjoyed chatting with the gents there.


Hard not to rock the LVc. Im sure it was tempting to go vintage....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Tonight 's Masterin' the seas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Picked this up today!


Very nice indeed  
Many congratulations mate :-!!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Off to Hamburg and London for a few weeks. POsting opportunities likely to be limited.


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

Snowflake 9411/0 for today


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 24, 2016)

I finally can post something here


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

cpl said:


> Congrats on the blue!





MadMrB said:


> Congratulations, it looks incredible!





Sri said:


> What a classy Tudor mate! Many congratulations... Cheers





blowfish89 said:


> Blimey. Grail stuff right there, congrats.





traf said:


> Great pick up, congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





alex79 said:


> Very nice indeed
> Many congratulations mate :-!!


Thanks gentlemen! Here's another pic.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Rainy Sunday. Dim sum with friends then football watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The City, The St Paul's, The Tudors....


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Bakerboy said:


> View attachment 9593170
> 
> I finally can post something here


I regret selling my black bay as I miss it!

You will be mine again someday black bay!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Bluesy today on this Canadian Thanksgiving Weekend. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 this morning


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Time to put on my TT DJ.. Going out tonite...for Thanksgiving Dinner...!!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I haven't had a Rolex or Tudor on for over a week. I'm back! Everyone enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

QUOTE=AzHadEnuf;34387810]
View attachment 9598578
I haven't had a Rolex or Tudor on for over a week. I'm back! Everyone enjoy the rest of the weekend.[/QUOTE]
.
Is that the 'Ranger'..?? - I think I like that one.. (..and also like the Explorer I..)..


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve34 (Jul 15, 2015)

.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 this evening, great week ahead everyone.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The state of my current watch collection with just 3 watches.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

jatco said:


> QUOTE=AzHadEnuf;34387810]
> View attachment 9598578
> I haven't had a Rolex or Tudor on for over a week. I'm back! Everyone enjoy the rest of the weekend.


.Is that the 'Ranger'..?? - I think I like that one.. (..and also like the Explorer I..)..[/QUOTE]

Yes


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> The state of my current watch collection with just 3 watches.


Nice trio buddy


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great week gents


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Steve34 said:


> Very cool on Rubber. Is that Everest or rubber b?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an Everest strap.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Becker said:


> Picked this up today!


Many congrats Becker! Nice  pickup, I approve 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Just got this from a WUS member. Giving it a ride today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry, don't log on hardly ever now...

Hope everyone is well

Sent from my HTC_M10h using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> Picked this up today!


Congratulations, looks great


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Still rocking this guy...
> 
> Great vintage and modern watch shopping experience yesterday at European Watch Co. on Newbury Street in Boston. I left only with a few straps, but handled a few beauties and enjoyed chatting with the gents there.


Some nice pieces there mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

l.e.rookie said:


> Snowflake 9411/0 for today


Very nice.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Bakerboy said:


> View attachment 9593170
> 
> I finally can post something here


Congratulations, great watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

dainese said:


> Sorry, don't log on hardly ever now...
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Sent from my HTC_M10h using Tapatalk


Hello Stranger


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue Snow Flake, enjoy your week.

And the Speedy is gone...already


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Blue Snow Flake, enjoy your week.
> 
> And the Speedy is gone...already


Absolutely gorgeous! - I really enjoy seeing the blue Tudor Subs... if only...


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Which Rollie or Tudor?
Wishful thinking!!!
Should'a, Would'a, Could'a.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Blue Snow Flake, enjoy your week.
> 
> And the Speedy is gone...already


Speedy gone? Bloody hell.. What now then!!!!! Give us a hint mate... Cheers


----------



## panama1 (Oct 10, 2016)

few months old watch with brand new EULIT Palma Pacific 2 piece strap. Absolutely awesome wrist presence.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Last day of Austin City Limits Music Festival. The Tudor Heritage Chrono served me well.

Sat next to a lady at the Nathaniel Rateliffe concert and noticed her Daytona...she let me try it on.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Speedy gone? Bloody hell.. What now then!!!!! Give us a hint mate... Cheers


Nothing on the horizon for now mate.

I'm suffering from flipperitus, I need to slow down.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> And the Speedy is gone...already


What! o|


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Old watch, new strap


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Nothing on the horizon for now mate.
> 
> I'm suffering from flipperitus, I need to slow down.


Yikes that was quick! Couldn't bond with it, eh?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sub today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

No Rolex today. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

somapah said:


>


Love this look! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Left or right? :think:


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


> Last day of Austin City Limits Music Festival. The Tudor Heritage Chrono served me well.
> 
> Sat next to a lady at the Nathaniel Rateliffe concert and noticed her Daytona...she let me try it on.


Did she want to trade lol?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II this Monday


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Long time that I didn't use this one










Cheers

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

To all the Dads out there...Keep a watch for your kid...its a very special thing.Have a great week all.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9608634
> To all the Dads out there...Keep a watch for your kid...its a very special thing.Have a great week all.


Checked


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

r3kahsttub said:


>


My grail watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

16800 on Sunday.









Tudor Tuesday today.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Many congrats Becker! Nice  pickup, I approve
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69





Brisman said:


> Congratulations, looks great


Thanks guys!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Here we go again


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Old watch, new strap


Great strap


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Yikes that was quick! Couldn't bond with it, eh?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Something had to give, I'm afraid it was the Speedy.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

damo_t said:


> 16800 on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Sub mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Metres First today.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

cloudy day .....


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Forgot to post from earlier today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9608634
> To all the Dads out there...Keep a watch for your kid...its a very special thing.Have a great week all.


They'll have more than they know what to do with lol 

But good advice, here's my dad's '69









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Tudor Tuesday with the North Flag


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Heading to a short hearing today with the datejust.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


> Tudor Tuesday with the North Flag


Great minds think alike 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

Newly acquired 7017


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

And on top!


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Rolex SeaDweller Reference 116600... I just love it!!!


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Feeling bracelets and revolver today...


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Have a good one guys.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

No, unfortunately...

It looked good on a woman's wrist...not too big.


----------



## jmas (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Red today...


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2016)

Black Bay Bronze ... All day
!


----------



## pcm23 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

94210










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

The charming Ranger today...


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Morning all










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brunik said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a stunning piece... Many thanks for posting... Cheers


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Sri said:


> Such a stunning piece... Many thanks for posting... Cheers


Thank you for your words sir!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Not my Rolex. Just can't decide whether to laze around and casual or suit it up and go dress watch . Either way it's a junghans day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Going with the Tudor 79090 today
















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Going with the Tudor 79090 today
> View attachment 9620146
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning Tudor, stunning shots Rob... Cheers


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Stunning Tudor, stunning shots Rob... Cheers


+1 Awesome!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue on a B&R Band cognac vintage racing strap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

I've got the Sub, and my oldest got in to the box and grabbed the vintage DJ!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sea Dweller 4000


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

I've got a big incoming in the next 24 hours or so... 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> I've got a big incoming in the next 24 hours or so...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Nice!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Train


----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)

This just came in today. 1988 Sub 000


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> I've got a big incoming in the next 24 hours or so...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


NICE! Looking forward to the unveiling.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks so much Gentlemen!



Sri said:


> Stunning Tudor, stunning shots Rob... Cheers





MadMrB said:


> +1 Awesome!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

traf said:


> I've got a big incoming in the next 24 hours or so...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


I'm excited for you. Wonder what it could be? Perhaps a ?!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> I'm excited for you. Wonder what it could be? Perhaps a ?!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Not a  

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> I've got a big incoming in the next 24 hours or so...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


What the hell is that now??? Can't wait mate


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mid night Dweller love...


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Sri said:


> Mid night Dweller love...


For me... "the rolex" if I would just have one...

Great shot!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

For tomorrow will be this one...

Il cornino...










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## David Cote (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brunik said:


> For tomorrow will be this one...
> 
> Il cornino...
> 
> ...


Much respect to your vintage collection Sir....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brunik said:


> For me... "the rolex" if I would just have one...
> 
> Great shot!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thank you for kind words... I just love my SD4K


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Thank you for kind words... I just love my SD4K


You and me both, my friend! That watch is a gem, and definitely my favorite.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Indeed Bill  Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> I've got a big incoming in the next 24 hours or so...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Nice, here's hoping for the rail dial! Or maybe a double red?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't usually post non Rolex pictures here but I just love this one and thought I would share with you guys today.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

cpl said:


> They'll have more than they know what to do with lol But good advice, here's my dad's '69
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's more to the story. When I was a kid in the 60's my dad always wore his speedmaster pro. The watch was lost or stolen on a family vacation right around '70. He bought the 6263 to replace the Speedmaster.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally going home, long day! Good thing I have the BWITW on  and on a DrunkArtStraps canvas to boot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> I've got a big incoming in the next 24 hours or so...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Seriously Dave? That's it? No hints? Cruel. Modern or Vintage?

1016 Chapter Ring Gilt dial.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally going home, long day! Good thing I have the BWITW on  and on a DrunkArtStraps canvas to boot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Brice, it's been a while... Hope all is well... Love how you play that great game of combinations with your Pelagos... As ever she's looking great... Cheers


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> I don't usually post non Rolex pictures here but I just love this one and thought I would share with you guys today.


I love this one too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Here's more to the story. When I was a kid in the 60's my dad always wore his speedmaster pro. The watch was lost or stolen on a family vacation right around '70. He bought the 6263 to replace the Speedmaster.


Great story. I guess you're kinda glad he replaced it with a Daytona huh ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hey Brice, it's been a while... Hope all is well... Love how you play that great game of combinations with your Pelagos... As ever she's looking great... Cheers


Hi Sri
Thank you for the kind words. 
I posted recently here but I've sold Rolex and Tudor except this one so it's the only one fit for this thread  So about once a week or so 
Finance took a turn and other priorities needed attention. 
Also I had stopped posting a few weeks as one of our daughter has health issues and I struggled with it at first. I quickly found i needed an outlet, something to take my mind off things at times and returned to the forum  It has been tough and will be a long road 
Have a great day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your troubles, Brice. I hope your daughter and your finances recover soon. You're a true class act and I wish you and your family all the best!
Cheers,
Jon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi Sri
> Thank you for the kind words.
> I posted recently here but I've sold Rolex and Tudor except this one so it's the only one fit for this thread  So about once a week or so
> Finance took a turn and other priorities needed attention.
> ...


Brice this is awful to hear, but I'll definitely keep you in my thoughts and prayers. We've missed you buddy 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> I don't usually post non Rolex pictures here but I just love this one and thought I would share with you guys today.


Love this so much, Jason!!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Nice, here's hoping for the rail dial! Or maybe a double red?


I will have that rail dial eventually!! 



AzHadEnuf said:


> Seriously Dave? That's it? No hints? Cruel. Modern or Vintage?
> 
> 1016 Chapter Ring Gilt dial.


Hehe I will say that a certain piece in your stable has definitely been an inspiration for this pickup, and it is costing me dearly...



MickCollins1916 said:


> NICE! Looking forward to the unveiling.





Sri said:


> What the hell is that now??? Can't wait mate


Haha I'm not sleeping tonight 



Brunik said:


> For tomorrow will be this one...
> 
> Il cornino...
> 
> ...


Señor, your collection is unrivaled! Another beautiful piece! Each one is nicer than the last 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

traf said:


> I've got a big incoming in the next 24 hours or so...


I guess you made the trade then. :-!

Congrats in advance!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> I guess you made the trade then. :-!
> 
> Congrats in advance!


Shhhh 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

traf said:


> Shhhh


I would have done the same. |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles, Brice. I hope your daughter and your finances recover soon. You're a true class act and I wish you and your family all the best!
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





traf said:


> Brice this is awful to hear, but I'll definitely keep you in my thoughts and prayers. We've missed you buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. We are blessed in many ways and many have it worse so I won't complain. Our daughter however has a very large tumor in her chest somewhat nestled in the heart and lung area and it's pushing everything around it. It seems to be a rare case and very challenging as no one has been able to diagnose it unfortunately. So I struggle with not knowing and feeling powerless as we can't help and doctors cannot treat what they don't know. She has suffered complications along the way since end of July, one that led to open heart surgery in August. She had been on a steroid treatment but in spite of that the tumor is growing . We are staying positive and awaiting results form a private genomic testing company. She is strong and stating very positive. Not a complaint. She is inspiring. 
Re the finances, things didn't work out as well as expected and unexpected expenses but I still get to enjoy this hobby no matter the watches I own and that is a blessing. The hobby is a welcome distraction to family and work worries. 
Sorry about the long paragraph. 
Hope you have a great evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much. We are blessed in many ways and many have it worse so I won't complain. Our daughter however has a very large tumor in her chest somewhat nestled in the heart and lung area and it's pushing everything around it. It seems to be a rare case and very challenging as no one has been able to diagnose it unfortunately. So I struggle with not knowing and feeling powerless as we can't help and doctors cannot treat what they don't know. She has suffered complications along the way since end of July, one that led to open heart surgery in August. She had been on a steroid treatment but in spite of that the tumor is growing . We are staying positive and awaiting results form a private genomic testing company. She is strong and stating very positive. Not a complaint. She is inspiring.
> Re the finances, things didn't work out as well as expected and unexpected expenses but I still get to enjoy this hobby no matter the watches I own and that is a blessing. The hobby is a welcome distraction to family and work worries.
> Sorry about the long paragraph.
> Hope you have a great evening.
> ...


My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Brice. While I have never been in your specific position my daughter was born with special needs so her first year was touch and go. Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much. We are blessed in many ways and many have it worse so I won't complain. Our daughter however has a very large tumor in her chest somewhat nestled in the heart and lung area and it's pushing everything around it. It seems to be a rare case and very challenging as no one has been able to diagnose it unfortunately. So I struggle with not knowing and feeling powerless as we can't help and doctors cannot treat what they don't know. She has suffered complications along the way since end of July, one that led to open heart surgery in August. She had been on a steroid treatment but in spite of that the tumor is growing . We are staying positive and awaiting results form a private genomic testing company. She is strong and stating very positive. Not a complaint. She is inspiring.
> Re the finances, things didn't work out as well as expected and unexpected expenses but I still get to enjoy this hobby no matter the watches I own and that is a blessing. The hobby is a welcome distraction to family and work worries.
> Sorry about the long paragraph.
> Hope you have a great evening.
> ...


I'm happy to hear your daughter is staying positive. My daughter was diagnosed with something similar when she was still in the womb and underwent surgery when she was a month old. It turned out to be treatable (non cancerous) but I've been in your shoes and can relate to what you're going through. Stay strong. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope your watch hobby serves as a good distraction for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

pcm23 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love the maxi dial in the non-super case


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally going home, long day! Good thing I have the BWITW on  and on a DrunkArtStraps canvas to boot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great on your wrist, glad that you keep that Pela-vas


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Brice this is awful to hear, but I'll definitely keep you in my thoughts and prayers. We've missed you buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


*100 
Hoping to hear good news about your daughter condition Brice.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Can't wait to see Dave incoming, that's exciting. 
Hopefully a 500 =)


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Red date on red carpet


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi Sri
> Thank you for the kind words.
> I posted recently here but I've sold Rolex and Tudor except this one so it's the only one fit for this thread  So about once a week or so
> Finance took a turn and other priorities needed attention.
> ...


Hello dear friend Brice,

I am so sorry to hear about daughter's health. My best wishes are with you and your family... I am sure she will be alright. As you rightly said, these forums may add as a good distraction and not to dismiss some well wishing friends here who will always be praying for the best of their mates... You were terribly missed here and please do not ever hesitate if you need any help... Just PM me... Best wishes again...

Sri


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Verdi said:


> Red date on red carpet


How mesmerizing!!!! Too classy... Cheers


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


>


That's perfect!! 

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockmastermike said:


>


Fantastic pairing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi SriThank you for the kind words. I posted recently here but I've sold Rolex and Tudor except this one so it's the only one fit for this thread  So about once a week or so Finance took a turn and other priorities needed attention. Also I had stopped posting a few weeks as one of our daughter has health issues and I struggled with it at first. I quickly found i needed an outlet, something to take my mind off things at times and returned to the forum  It has been tough and will be a long road Have a great day. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sorry. Poor health certainly focuses the mind. Super important your daughter experiences positive / encouraging words, no matter the circumstances. Having been there, you just need to hear someone reiterate "it'll be OK". And, by the way, you'll be OK !


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

In the flesh.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Here she is! Couldn't be happier 


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Here she is! Couldn't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a beauty! Hard to argue with that trade, Dave.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Here she is! Couldn't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Suit up a red...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Here she is! Couldn't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Dave! Big congrats


----------



## Deus Vult (Dec 16, 2014)

Getting closer to the weekend!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much. We are blessed in many ways and many have it worse so I won't complain. Our daughter however has a very large tumor in her chest somewhat nestled in the heart and lung area and it's pushing everything around it. It seems to be a rare case and very challenging as no one has been able to diagnose it unfortunately. So I struggle with not knowing and feeling powerless as we can't help and doctors cannot treat what they don't know. She has suffered complications along the way since end of July, one that led to open heart surgery in August. She had been on a steroid treatment but in spite of that the tumor is growing . We are staying positive and awaiting results form a private genomic testing company. She is strong and stating very positive. Not a complaint. She is inspiring.
> Re the finances, things didn't work out as well as expected and unexpected expenses but I still get to enjoy this hobby no matter the watches I own and that is a blessing. The hobby is a welcome distraction to family and work worries.
> Sorry about the long paragraph.
> Hope you have a great evening.
> ...


Just had time to check out this thread again. So sorry to hear about your daughter but it sounds like she's in good spirit. Best wishes for you and your family and hopefully we'll hear some good news from you in the near future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Such a beauty! Hard to argue with that trade, Dave.


Thanks Bill! I couldn't stop thinking about it. It just made sense.



Becker said:


> Wow!


Thanks Becker!!


theblotted said:


> Suit up a red...
> 
> View attachment 9631122


Love this shot and the sub of course 



Spunwell said:


> Very nice Dave! Big congrats


Thanks Jason! I can't believe it's on my wrist.



Deus Vult said:


> Getting closer to the weekend!


Beautiful white dial 500

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

"You are so beautiful....to meeee"

Sing the Friday song and post your watch of the day. Have a great weekend all


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Here she is! Couldn't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't too far off with my 500 guess  

Major congrats Dave  
Which one was traded in?

Once you wear a Daytona it's hard to wear something else  at least for me


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Here she is! Couldn't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Huge congrats.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> I wasn't too far off with my 500 guess
> 
> Major congrats Dave
> Which one was traded in?
> ...


You were spot on Alex! Did a straight trade for my speedy and my 1680 sub, but it was time. The deal was too good to pass on IMO. I don't recall having such strong feelings for a watch at first sight... maybe I'm honeymooning 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Awesome! Huge congrats.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


Thanks bud! Here's to hoping you land your white dial soon 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Here she is! Couldn't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missed the build up to this, wowser, congrats, it's a beauty.



So what did you trade?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Missed the build up to this, wowser, congrats, it's a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> So what did you trade?












2 for 1 deal 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> 2 for 1 deal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Excellent, just saw your response to Alex, tough to let the 1680 go but I totally get it.
Congrats again


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey Brice, I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter. I greatly admire that you would share such a personal matter on this forum and I can't think of a more encouraging and supportive group of mates. I'd like to echo all the positive messages from this group and I hope all goes well my friend! -Rob


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

traf said:


> Here she is! Couldn't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME! So, not the panda, but I was close too! So happy for you, looks nothing but fantastic!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> AWESOME! So, not the panda, but I was close too! So happy for you, looks nothing but fantastic!


Thanks Rob!! You were very close, and up until today I fully planned on eventually swapping this one for a white one, but now I'm not so sure. It's really majestic in the metal, can't describe it 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Excellent, just saw your response to Alex, tough to let the 1680 go but I totally get it.
> Congrats again


Thanks so much Donald! Yes, the 1680 may find its way back someday. If not perhaps a 5512/5513? It never ends... 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

traf said:


> Here she is! Couldn't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!! big arrival! congrats!! Grail for sure, I tried the white dial last week! Dreamy


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Excited with this new incoming, gents. Looked for a birth year GMT 1675, but stumbled upon a mint 16710 and couldn't pass it up. Hope you all have a great Friday. I know I will wearing this guy.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Here she is! Couldn't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big congrats Dave. Wear it in the very best of health.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Excited with this new incoming, gents. Looked for a birth year GMT 1675, but stumbled upon a mint 16710 and couldn't pass it up. Hope you all have a great Friday. I know I will wearing this guy.


Incomings day  
Great pick mate, stunning mint gmt


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Excited with this new incoming, gents. Looked for a birth year GMT 1675, but stumbled upon a mint 16710 and couldn't pass it up. Hope you all have a great Friday. I know I will wearing this guy.


Congratulations, very minty indeed.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy Friday, relaxing, enjoying a beer and showing a wee bit red.

Take care all, and as others have said, best wishes to you Brice and your family.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

THC Friday! - Have a good weekend all...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Here she is! Couldn't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mate, that's a biggie!!!!!!! Just stunning... Many many congratulations... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Happy Friday, relaxing, enjoying a beer and showing a wee bit red.
> 
> Take care all, and as others have said, best wishes to you Brice and your family.


Mate, it's so stunning!!!!!!!!! Have one for us mate... Happy Friday... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Excited with this new incoming, gents. Looked for a birth year GMT 1675, but stumbled upon a mint 16710 and couldn't pass it up. Hope you all have a great Friday. I know I will wearing this guy.


Smashing pepsi mate... Many congratulations!!! Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 9634898


Thanks Captain for posting Blackbay shots here... (Your shots are different... Well exposed...) It sort of has become rare lately to see these here... Mine doesn't get much wrist time somehow... That said I love it... Think I'll wear it tonight... Good weekend... Cheers


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> You were spot on Alex! Did a straight trade for my speedy and my 1680 sub, but it was time. The deal was too good to pass on IMO. I don't recall having such strong feelings for a watch at first sight... maybe I'm honeymooning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Strong feelings... I can echo that my friend , I hardly wear anything else since I got my black dial daytona , almost pulled the trigger on a Sbdx017 and a dark BB but then I've asked myself : would I wear those over the black daytona?? The answer is no , so am keeping the funds for something I would wear over the black dial daytona ... Like the new expl I or the AP 15400 ( still long term savings ahead)

Enjoy your new beauty in the best health  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Thanks Captain for posting Blackbay shots here... (Your shots are different... Well exposed...) It sort of has become rare lately to see these here... Mine doesn't get much wrist time somehow... That said I love it... Think I'll wear it tonight... Good weekend... Cheers


Sir ... thanks a lot for your kind words .... i am in a very long honeymoon period with my BB .... i loved it ... because its so special watch with a very strong present on my wrist !!! 
at the moment my BB has send all my watches in the darkness ....(safebox)...!!!!

I wish ... a nice week end for you mate ....!!!!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

traf said:


> You were spot on Alex! Did a straight trade for my speedy and my 1680 sub, but it was time. The deal was too good to pass on IMO. I don't recall having such strong feelings for a watch at first sight... maybe I'm honeymooning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


I'd make that deal as well, even loving both the ones that headed out. And I actually think the black Daytona works beautifully with the black ceramic bezel--moreso than the more popular white panda  (I imagine I'm in the minority on that). Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> wow!! big arrival! congrats!! Grail for sure, I tried the white dial last week! Dreamy


Thank you Brice! Day 2 and still can't really believe it's on my wrist. Somebody pinch me!



qtip.416 said:


> Excited with this new incoming, gents. Looked for a birth year GMT 1675, but stumbled upon a mint 16710 and couldn't pass it up. Hope you all have a great Friday. I know I will wearing this guy.


Great find Q!! You know I have major love for the Pepsi. That example is minty 



AzHadEnuf said:


> Big congrats Dave. Wear it in the very best of health.


Thanks Ralph, hope to see your dads watch in the coming days! That's a real treasure 



Brisman said:


> Happy Friday, relaxing, enjoying a beer and showing a wee bit red.
> 
> Take care all, and as others have said, best wishes to you Brice and your family.


Don, that red... so lovely 



capt-dim said:


> View attachment 9634898


Excellent snap 



alex79 said:


> Strong feelings... I can echo that my friend , I hardly wear anything else since I got my black dial daytona , almost pulled the trigger on a Sbdx017 and a dark BB but then I've asked myself : would I wear those over the black daytona?? The answer is no , so am keeping the funds for something I would wear over the black dial daytona ... Like the new expl I or the AP 15400 ( still long term savings ahead)
> 
> Enjoy your new beauty in the best health
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


It's tough, I know Batman will be jealous for the next few days at least!



hornsup84 said:


> I'd make that deal as well, even loving both the ones that headed out. And I actually think the black Daytona works beautifully with the black ceramic bezel--moreso than the more popular white panda  (I imagine I'm in the minority on that). Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, I'm quickly turning to the dark side !

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

hornsup84 said:


> I'd make that deal as well, even loving both the ones that headed out. And I actually think the black Daytona works beautifully with the black ceramic bezel--moreso than the more popular white panda  (I imagine I'm in the minority on that). Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no, I'm on your side, Black for me.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great, always tempted by this one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Deus Vult said:


> Getting closer to the weekend!


Great shot


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Verdi said:


> Red date on red carpet


Such a cool watch with the Red


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 9626962


Looking good mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm liking this one a lot...why? Not sure but I like it..


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't care... think I'll hit the pub with both!!! 

Great Friday Gents


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> I don't care... think I'll hit the pub with both!!!
> 
> Great Friday Gents


Tough choice


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> I don't care... think I'll hit the pub with both!!!
> 
> Great Friday Gents


Haha pulling an old Fidel, Sri? You could always go Maradona style with one on each wrist 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good day fellas, indoor ⌚ shot as it was still dark out as I headed into work









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> Excited with this new incoming, gents. Looked for a birth year GMT 1675, but stumbled upon a mint 16710 and couldn't pass it up. Hope you all have a great Friday. I know I will wearing this guy.


Another beautiful watch V!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Haha pulling an old Fidel, Sri? You could always go Maradona style with one on each wrist
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Oh mate... Yeah... that is some style!!! 

I have had those days where I secretly hid another watch in my breast pocket and clandestinely swapped them at some point... Fate of an addiction! What to do Gents!!!!!!!!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Oh mate... Yeah... that is some style!!!
> 
> I have had those days where I secretly hide another watch in my breast pocket and clandestinely swap them at some point... Fate of an addiction! What to do Gents!!!!!!!!


Haha I'd be remiss if I didn't admit to doing the same sometimes 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good day fellas, indoor ⌚ shot as it was still dark out as I headed into work
> 
> View attachment 9636994
> 
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Cornino time today...










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

In a waiting room, browsing WUS and taking a picture of my watch...I didn't see myself here 2 years ago!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Steel Sport Watch.........................



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> I don't care... think I'll hit the pub with both!!!
> 
> Great Friday Gents


wow! that's quite the duo!!
perfection !


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> wow! that's quite the duo!!
> perfection !


Cheers Brice... Have a nice Friday my friend...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

HAGWE!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

This one









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mid night love... Good night Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

At Mr Foggs Residence in Mayfair... Having one for Brice's daughter/family...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> At Mr Foggs Residence in Mayfair... Having one for Brice's daughter/family...


Awesome    

Hagwe matey


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Jumper is a must on this autumnal morning. Have a great weekend all.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooh! Another beautiful Tudor sub... I'm so envious!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> Oooh! Another beautiful Tudor sub... I'm so envious!


Thanks!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

First g shock for coaching U9 girls soccer. Then









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This one for the foreseeable future...









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 9647826


Beautiful Tudor Chrono...Love it... Not seen many of these... Good weekend mate... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 9647826


Beautiful Tudor Chrono...Love it... Not seen many of these... Good weekend mate... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Copenhagen back and there again in 36 hrs, for work & a little leisure. Bye bye neon lights


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Beautiful Tudor Chrono...Love it... Not seen many of these... Good weekend mate... Cheers


Thanks mate |>


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 this afternoon


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> This one for the foreseeable future...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a lot of Dave showing in that shot. Just proves a Daytona goes with everything, even one sandal.






Sub Saturday today.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> There's a lot of Dave showing in that shot. Just proves a Daytona goes with everything, even one sandal.
> View attachment 9653162
> Sub Saturday today.


Hahaha you caught me in Saturday mode Ralph ! 
It's true, even a hobo with one sandal can pull it off 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy Sunday Folks


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks guys. Amazing what a little blue and red bezel does to a watch.



Buchmann69 said:


> Another beautiful watch V!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


i know you're a big fan of this watch. I know you were rocking two of the, at one point!



traf said:


> Great find Q!! You know I have major love for the Pepsi. That example is minty [emoji1319
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





Sri said:


> Smashing pepsi mate... Many congratulations!!! Cheers





Brisman said:


> Congratulations, very minty indeed.





alex79 said:


> Incomings day
> Great pick mate, stunning mint gmt


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh wow. Huge congrats to you, bud! I've yet to see one in person but Im certain you made the right choice for those two watches! Enjoy it.



traf said:


> Here she is! Couldn't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Really sorry to hear this terrible news. Wishing your family nothing but the best of health moving forward, Brice.



Jeep99dad said:


> Hi Sri
> Thank you for the kind words.
> I posted recently here but I've sold Rolex and Tudor except this one so it's the only one fit for this thread  So about once a week or so
> Finance took a turn and other priorities needed attention.
> ...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

The new older one this weekend.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Oh wow. Huge congrats to you, bud! I've yet to see one in person but Im certain you made the right choice for those two watches! Enjoy it.


It was a tough decision but in the end getting this watch the way I did just gives it that extra little anecdotal bond... on top of the fact that it's the freakin' ceramic Daytona ! still haven't come down from the high of this watch if you can tell 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> The new older one this weekend.


That Pepsi is too good!! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

79090 blue sub










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Close-up...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

theblotted said:


> Close-up...
> 
> View attachment 9654290


No joke, just made this my cell phone BG. Awesome macro shot 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

At a shindig with the local wis










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

theblotted said:


> Close-up...
> 
> View attachment 9654290


Stunning shot, so good.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Loving this SD C, so glad I went with this.

Enjoy your Sunday guys.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... happy Sunday ....!!!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Sunny day Explorer


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Chronautic again...


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Under olive tree...










On the beach...



















♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Loving this SD C, so glad I went with this.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday guys.


Is that another new pick up mate?  SD4K is just amazing...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Lazy Sunday...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Is that another new pick up mate?  SD4K is just amazing...


Yeah Sri, sold my ND Sub C and my Green Sub C and bought this, great watch


----------



## JaredSteadman (Oct 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Yeah Sri, sold my ND Sub C and my Green Sub C and bought this, great watch


Good mate... Many congratulations...Looks great on you... I love the weight of SD4K... Proper Diver


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sunday drive with the missus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Sunday, everybody.

A perfectly typical fall day here. Out gathering beer and snacks for our Sunday football viewing party :-!









Please excuse the filth on my NATO. Apparently, it needs a good cleaning.


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

traf said:


> No joke, just made this my cell phone BG. Awesome macro shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





Brisman said:


> Stunning shot, so good.


traf & Brisman, you guys are too kind&#8230; Thank you!!! Hope you guys have/had a great sunday =)


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

traf said:


> No joke, just made this my cell phone BG. Awesome macro shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





Brisman said:


> Stunning shot, so good.


traf & Brisman, you guys are too kind&#8230; Thank you! Hope you guys have/had a great sunday


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

theblotted said:


> traf & Brisman, you guys are too kind&#8230; Thank you!!! Hope you guys have/had a great sunday =)












Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Celebrating my firts week with my black bay!


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Ha ha you weren't kidding! Looks pretty good if I say so myself&#8230; =P


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

At the office today&#8230;


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## david.a.kitchen (Oct 9, 2014)

Classic of all classics. Sub, no date.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Believe it or not this is my first time trying a Hirsch leather strap, and I like it so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

theblotted said:


> At the office today&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 9659962


What is the background equipment mate? Looks neat


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great week chaps, can't get a decent picture to share today, nonetheless I thought I'd write a line to wish you a nice week 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Have a great week chaps, can't get a decent picture to share today, nonetheless I thought I'd write a line to wish you a nice week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.... You too 

Do post a pic at some point mate... Cheers


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

.... Monday morning in my office ... happy week ahead ....!!!!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's amazing how watches made for diving blend so well with business wear 

Good week all...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> It's amazing how watches made for diving blend so well with business wear
> 
> Good week all...


Looking very sharp Sri... as usual!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

rockmastermike said:


>


Great picture of a great watch! :-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Looking very sharp Sri... as usual!


Thanks MrB... Good day... Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Loving this SD C, so glad I went with this.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday guys.


Great look , it's now growing on me lol
How would you compare it to the ND sub with the super case mate ? How does it wear compare to ceramic subs ? It's slightly thicker too if I'm not mistaken , do you feel the difference ... 
I'd like to know everything if you don't mind 

Many thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

MadMrB said:


> Great picture of a great watch! :-!


Thank you very much!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> It's amazing how watches made for diving blend so well with business wear
> 
> Good week all...


... very chic combo man .... as usual ....!!!!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> ... very chic combo man .... as usual ....!!!!!!


Cheers Captain


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Aqua









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

alex79 said:


> What is the background equipment mate? Looks neat


Thanks alex79! That's an Avid/Digidesign D-Show Profile mixing console. I'm an audio engineer / music mixer by trade =)


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Great look , it's now growing on me lol
> How would you compare it to the ND sub with the super case mate ? How does it wear compare to ceramic subs ? It's slightly thicker too if I'm not mistaken , do you feel the difference ...
> I'd like to know everything if you don't mind
> 
> ...


I'll be curious to read Donald's answer to this one, and I've never owned a ND subC...but I wear the hulk and SD4K, and they're my two favorites.

In my experience, the SD4K is thicker, slightly heavier, and sits higher on the wrist than the hulk, and the hulk wears ever-so-slightly "wider" due to lug width, if that makes sense. Between the two, SD4K is my favorite by far, but I wear and dig both. Negligible difference, if any, in terms of comfort, since both have glidelock and I can always find the perfect fit with both of them.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Jays in the background, I have tickets for Wed game, hope they are needed! Will get an updated shot then!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I'll be curious to read Donald's answer to this one, and I've never owned a ND subC...but I wear the hulk and SD4K, and they're my two favorites.
> 
> In my experience, the SD4K is thicker, slightly heavier, and sits higher on the wrist than the hulk, and the hulk wears ever-so-slightly "wider" due to lug width, if that makes sense. Between the two, SD4K is my favorite by far, but I wear and dig both. Negligible difference, if any, in terms of comfort, since both have glidelock and I can always find the perfect fit with both of them.


I so second Bill on the SD4K...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks to both for the feedback, much appreciated. 
I need to try one on ASAP 

Basically it wears very similarly if I get it right , one would be slightly thicker over the other one slightly wider due to the supercase, either way the difference isn't substantial enough to really make a difference in terms of feel? 


Sri said:


> I so second Bill on the SD4K...





MickCollins1916 said:


> I'll be curious to read Donald's answer to this one, and I've never owned a ND subC...but I wear the hulk and SD4K, and they're my two favorites.
> 
> In my experience, the SD4K is thicker, slightly heavier, and sits higher on the wrist than the hulk, and the hulk wears ever-so-slightly "wider" due to lug width, if that makes sense. Between the two, SD4K is my favorite by far, but I wear and dig both. Negligible difference, if any, in terms of comfort, since both have glidelock and I can always find the perfect fit with both of them.


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Great look , it's now growing on me lol
> How would you compare it to the ND sub with the super case mate ? How does it wear compare to ceramic subs ? It's slightly thicker too if I'm not mistaken , do you feel the difference ...
> I'd like to know everything if you don't mind
> 
> ...





MickCollins1916 said:


> I'll be curious to read Donald's answer to this one, and I've never owned a ND subC...but I wear the hulk and SD4K, and they're my two favorites.
> 
> In my experience, the SD4K is thicker, slightly heavier, and sits higher on the wrist than the hulk, and the hulk wears ever-so-slightly "wider" due to lug width, if that makes sense. Between the two, SD4K is my favorite by far, but I wear and dig both. Negligible difference, if any, in terms of comfort, since both have glidelock and I can always find the perfect fit with both of them.





Sri said:


> I so second Bill on the SD4K...





alex79 said:


> Thanks to both for the feedback, much appreciated.
> I need to try one on ASAP
> 
> Basically it wears very similarly if I get it right , one would be slightly thicker over the other one slightly wider due to the supercase, either way the difference isn't substantial enough to really make a difference in terms of feel?
> ...


Afternoon gents.

Hi Alex,

Well, I think Bill has nailed it, not much more to add but to reiterate;

The SD is thicker, heavier and and sits higher than both the ND C Sub and the Green Sub C.
To add, there's no difference in size and thickness of the two Subs.

And as Bill said, the Subs look wider due to the lugs.

The lugs on the SD really work well, and the SD is definitely my favourite out of the ceramics I've owned.

All have the Glidelock which is just brilliant.

I've also had the DSSD, but it was just a little big for my liking.

Go try the SD C Alex, you'll love it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Afternoon gents.
> 
> Hi Alex,
> 
> ...


Oh, and to add, I love the bezel with the minute marks for the full 60.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I'll be curious to read Donald's answer to this one, and I've never owned a ND subC...but I wear the hulk and SD4K, and they're my two favorites.
> 
> In my experience, the SD4K is thicker, slightly heavier, and sits higher on the wrist than the hulk, and the hulk wears ever-so-slightly "wider" due to lug width, if that makes sense. Between the two, SD4K is my favorite by far, but I wear and dig both. Negligible difference, if any, in terms of comfort, since both have glidelock and I can always find the perfect fit with both of them.





alex79 said:


> Thanks to both for the feedback, much appreciated.
> I need to try one on ASAP
> 
> Basically it wears very similarly if I get it right , one would be slightly thicker over the other one slightly wider due to the supercase, either way the difference isn't substantial enough to really make a difference in terms of feel?
> ...


Found this from a couple of weeks ago, sorry, don't have a thickness shot....maybe Bill, if he gets a chance some time

Sorry for putting you on the spot Bill


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Found this from a couple of weeks ago, sorry, don't have a thickness shot....maybe Bill, if he gets a chance some time
> 
> Sorry for putting you on the spot Bill


Thanks Donald, appreciated your inputs and pix, they look very similar in size from top view, the lugs of the SD are more balanced imho , so from esthetic my heart goes with the SD. 
No doubt I would love it


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

Had long stolen my heart..


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Morning gents










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Found this from a couple of weeks ago, sorry, don't have a thickness shot....maybe Bill, if he gets a chance some time
> 
> Sorry for putting you on the spot Bill


No bother at all, my friend! Happy to oblige. 

Started out the morning with this guy....









But was planning to switch to hulk today anyways. So, here are some comparison shots between it and SD4K...








Though there is a difference in thickness, there isn't a huge difference in wrist height. I suspect that's due to the deeper caseback of the SD4K.

Here's the SD4K: 
























You can even see the ding near the HEV I put into the SD the night I asked my lovely bride to marry me.

Here's the Hulk for comparison:

























And since he's in the background of the shots, he's a random pic of the painting of David Bowie an artist friend created for us.









And finally, rocking the hulk for today!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Business trip up north toward the namesake !









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

traf said:


> Business trip up north toward the namesake !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niceeeeee buddy!!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sunny Green









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> No bother at all, my friend! Happy to oblige.
> 
> Started out the morning with this guy....
> 
> ...


Nice post Bill... Thank you...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today, been under the weather the last couple days. Fall mums help to brighten things up


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> No bother at all, my friend! Happy to oblige.
> 
> Started out the morning with this guy....
> 
> ...


Nice post Bill... Thank you...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Have a good day everyone and add some color


----------



## Inater (Oct 16, 2016)

:wink:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> No bother at all, my friend! Happy to oblige.
> 
> Started out the morning with this guy....
> 
> ...


Many thanks Bill for the side by side pix, it's interesting to see how subtle is she the size difference, the SD4K gets a higher profile mainly due to its crystal. 
Also one of the pic really enhance the fact that the SD4K lugs are a lot better than the subc, the lines are blending nicely.

Good day my friend and thanks again for taking the time to make the pix comparison


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Hate rain, love Rolex


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brunik said:


> Morning gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> No bother at all, my friend! Happy to oblige.
> 
> Started out the morning with this guy....
> 
> ...


Nice one mate

Fantastic Bowie painting!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with modern for a couple of days.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Nice post Bill... Thank you...





alex79 said:


> Many thanks Bill for the side by side pix, it's interesting to see how subtle is she the size difference, the SD4K gets a higher profile mainly due to its crystal.
> Also one of the pic really enhance the fact that the SD4K lugs are a lot better than the subc, the lines are blending nicely.
> 
> Good day my friend and thanks again for taking the time to make the pix comparison





Brisman said:


> Nice one mate
> 
> Fantastic Bowie painting!


Thanks, gents, it's a pleasure to be of service!

I far prefer the lugs of the SD4K, along with the minute markers on the bezel, factors which may account for it being the favorite. But that sunburst dial on the Hulk though...it's really something else. And I love the matte dial on the SD. They're really 1 and 1a for me!

I dig the Bowie painting too...he died the Monday before I got married, and his music rang throughout the French Quarter in New Orleans all weekend long while we were there with our guests for the wedding. Great memories!

BBN today.


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Fantastic


Thank you sir... has something special because comes out more than the cornino and I don't know why...

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good day mates!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Have a good one everybody.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Honeymoon continues









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Mercedes "hands" vs "Mercedes hands"...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Honeymoon continues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot Dave, I sure do miss the beach this time of year.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 on Horween leather for hump day. Looking forward to Friday, I have an incoming. (Not Rolex, but I'll post over here anyway)


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Mid week gmt time.....


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Nice shot Dave, I sure do miss the beach this time of year.


Thanks Jason! It was really nice up in Melbourne.

That red sub looks exquisite in direct light 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

At the Barber Shop


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

a better one


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

TT today.










Instagram: @watchbrisman


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> TT today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know you had this (problem to keep track)  But I have to say that this one is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> Didn't know you had this (problem to keep track)  But I have to say that this one is absolutely amazing!


Thanks mate, appreciated.

Bought in August while I was in Scotland


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Sunset time


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Verdi said:


> Sunset time


We don't see enough of these around here, it's a real beauty!

Ranger today


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

tag today.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Squale today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Verdi said:


> Sunset time


Very nice!


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Tudor Black Bay Blue in the studio today with a new Crown & Buckle "Fennec" dark brown leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

... duplicate post


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy happy Thursday! The weekend is almost here and I think I'll start drinking a little early. Have a good one, gentlemen.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brunik said:


> ... duplicate post


Think your post got edited/deleted but the strap was an ebay find. Matches the lume perfectly


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A short break in amazing Lyon, France


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Think your post got edited/deleted but the strap was an ebay find. Matches the lume perfectly


Thank you... I don't know what is going on with my Tapatalk today... not the first time today

Looks great the combo! Congrats

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Sri said:


> A short break in amazing Lyon, France


Great place buddy!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

masterClock said:


> Tudor Black Bay Blue in the studio today with a new Crown & Buckle "Fennec" dark brown leather strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see more ETA blues out there. I won't duplicate the picture even though mine's on the bracelet. Strap looks good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

teb1013 said:


> Glad to see more ETA blues out there. I won't duplicate the picture even though mine's on the bracelet. Strap looks good.


Thanks! Love my BBB and usually wear it on the bracelet. Always fun to try on new shoes. It and my Speedy are absolute chameleons - they look good on anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sri said:


> A short break in amazing Lyon, France


Wowwwww great place!! and... fantastic shot!! Good for you my friend!! Happy break from Greece!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tgif









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

TT moving towards the weekend, have a good one.










Instagram: @watchbrisman


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

..


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Weekend


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brunik said:


> Great place buddy!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thanks mate... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

batman1345 said:


> Wowwwww great place!! and... fantastic shot!! Good for you my friend!! Happy break from Greece!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate... How I love your Greece... Can't wait to visit again...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> A short break in amazing Lyon, France


... i am jealous of you my friend .... amazing place ... have a nice time over there .... !!!!!


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Just collected this beauty from my AD an hour ago. Loving it!


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

For the weekend, a short from here, 90 minutes flight to CGK with the wifey




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

aaroniusl said:


> Just collected this beauty from my AD an hour ago. Loving it!


Congrats, great watch, enjoy.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Had to share this with you guys, an old pic.

Some things have changed.

Wristy of Subs


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Happy Friday, all.


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Had to share this with you guys, an old pic.
> 
> Some things have changed.
> 
> Wristy of Subs


All the same buddy... give me one or two 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1601 calibre 1570 circa 1970

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

peatnick said:


> 1601 calibre 1570 circa 1970
> 
> "I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


I like your quote


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

It's finally Friday!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Holy crap. Stunning.



traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

I remember all of these. Do you have a quick shot of the updated ones on the arms? Lol



Brisman said:


> Had to share this with you guys, an old pic.
> 
> Some things have changed.
> 
> Wristy of Subs


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Holy crap. Stunning.


Thanks Q 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> I remember all of these. Do you have a quick shot of the updated ones on the arms? Lol


I don't just now.

A pic. soon..when I get to the bank.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

This one was unworn for over 2 weeks, I almost forgot how much I really like it. My minty Polar Explorer II, my precious...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Canvas today


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Its been so long since I've had my BB on the OEM cloth strap. Had forgotten how comfortable and flat laying it is on the wrist. Have a great weekend guy!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Sorry for the low-light pictures...


----------



## lallasia (Feb 4, 2015)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lallasia (Feb 4, 2015)

Imho one pf the best modern sports watches....ever!!!! 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Dressed up a bit for the weekend.


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

BBN today.

Went to visit a dealer buddy yesterday, and tried on a number of vintage and modern beauties, including these guys. (Excuse the smudge on the sub, which I didn't notice til later. It's a great piece!)


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Error


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Subberino


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

_


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

My WOTD, love those lumes.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Ksuarez56 (Jan 29, 2014)

That explorer 1 lume is beautiful


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

iPhone 7+, 2x lens


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> iPhone 7+, 2x lens


Congrats on the new phone! Lately almost all of my shots have been using the optical zoom 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

traf said:


> Congrats on the new phone! Lately almost all of my shots have been using the optical zoom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Yes it's very useful, I can take close up pics while keeping the phone farther so no reflections or shadows blocking the dial. I have had the phone for exactly one month now and my post photo quality has improved somewhat as it hides the photographer's flaws better. Good lighting focus and stabilization.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber classy !



qtip.416 said:


> Dressed up a bit for the weekend.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

aaroniusl said:


> My WOTD, love those lumes.


Amazing!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot, my friend.



blowfish89 said:


> Uber classy !


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n it up tonight....

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Keepin it goin. 
Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Checking my Instagram, it's been a month and a half since I last wore this classic 









Shot from an epic Calibre61 meet up last night in Sydney.
(the iphone is in case anyone wanted to know the time )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A rare occurrence for me, putting my 5513 on a NATO.

What do you think? Do you guys like NATOs?


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Brisman said:


> A rare occurrence for me, putting my 5513 on a NATO.
> 
> What do you think? Do you guys like NATOs?


Looks great, especially so with maxi dial and ghosted bezel 

I prefer plain NATO personally, black or admiralty grey but the bond works well. Lovely piece buddy

Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Lazy Sunday...










♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> A rare occurrence for me, putting my 5513 on a NATO.
> 
> What do you think? Do you guys like NATOs?


This watch suits natos.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 9721210


Man that looks good, got to get me oneigenlijk these


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> A rare occurrence for me, putting my 5513 on a NATO.
> 
> What do you think? Do you guys like NATOs?


Looking good Donald! I love a nice NATO on vintage subs. I will say I much prefer the traditional style with double pass and hardware at 6 o'clock 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Today's one










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Afternoon walk




























Rosemario carpet;



















♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

__


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... happy Sunday .... my first day with Nato strap ... looks quite good ....!!!!!


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Blusey casual today..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Looking good Donald! I love a nice NATO on vintage subs. I will say I much prefer the traditional style with double pass and hardware at 6 o'clock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Fair enough, not a Down Under Style fan, I understand.
It's untraditional, each to there own.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

YM today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

cpl said:


> Shot from an epic Calibre61 meet up last night in Sydney.
> (the iphone is in case anyone wanted to know the time )


You gotta give us a higher resolution photo than that for us to find Waldo.


----------



## dan4138 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Couldn't make it to Austin this year for F1. Looks like it's me and my cat (Jessie Pinkmam) to watch the race.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 9727266
> Couldn't make it to Austin this year for F1. Looks like it's me and my cat (Jessie Pinkmam) to watch the race.


Mm mmmm love that thing 

Wearing my newfangled version









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> ... i am jealous of you my friend .... amazing place ... have a nice time over there .... !!!!!


Captain, you are very kind... Thank you....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Dressed up a bit for the weekend.


Wowzers!!! So classy there mate


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> BBN today.
> 
> Went to visit a dealer buddy yesterday, and tried on a number of vintage and modern beauties, including these guys. (Excuse the smudge on the sub, which I didn't notice til later. It's a great piece!)


Bill, I dig that Daytona


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> A rare occurrence for me, putting my 5513 on a NATO.
> 
> What do you think? Do you guys like NATOs?


I like Natos mate... What about Perlons???


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Mm mmmm love that thing
> 
> Wearing my newfangled version
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, figured you for a cat guy. Seriously, your shots of your 16500 have been outstanding. An awesome watch. You're making me wonder if one could coexist with a 6263.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Thanks Dave, figured you for a cat guy. Seriously, your shots of your 16500 have been outstanding. An awesome watch. You're making me wonder if one could coexist with a 6263.


Thanks Ralph! As I'm sure most of you can tell, I've been absolutely smitten by this piece. I feel it does harken back to the glory days (of Rolex in general) in a way that no other modern piece does. Maybe I'm just suffering from the clymer/Mayer DaytonaC disorder from when they first acquired theirs haha 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Counting the days Dave, the daytona might monopolize your wrist for a long time 

Mine does








Although not the ceramic bezel but still honeymooning


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 9730570


Such a neat, elegant piece... Cheers


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Such a neat, elegant piece... Cheers


Thanks. Pictures don't do it justice, the silver dial particularly is great. I think it's a bit of an unsung hero.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sub C


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

somapah said:


>


That's hot!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Gents, no TudoRolexing today...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

It's Speedy Tues so no Rollie/Tudor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Fall colors&#8230;


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to start the work week


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Very nice morning!


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

early 1500


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

hendra324 said:


> early 1500


Classy!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with my 5513.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> I like Natos mate... What about Perlons???


Hey Sri, never tried them. What's your thought on them?


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Hey Sri, never tried them. What's your thought on them?


I like them mate... better fit than Natos IMHO... only downside is most of them are fitted with cheap pin buckles... Otherwise good mate... Good day... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Hey Sri, never tried them. What's your thought on them?


I like them mate... better fit than Natos IMHO... only downside is most of them are fitted with cheap pin buckles... Otherwise good mate... Good day... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


>


Beautiful shot mate... Cheers


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

today .... diver or diver ..... ????????????


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THC Tuesdays... Cheers Gents


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Ranger all week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue submariner.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Was rocking my blue sub all day...









Switched to ranger on NATO for an evening at home.


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Today with genuine crocodile strap... in Spain my buddies almost stoned me but I like...










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Ok the shirt so not match... I assume my huge fashion mistake 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n today. Realized the hour hand has been stuck just past 7. Luckily the 24hr hand and seconds hand have been keeping time ok. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brunik said:


> Today with genuine crocodile strap... in Spain my buddies almost stoned me but I like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Batman today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy Sailor (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Haven't worn it yet, need to have it sized by my AD (was in a rush to get home so my wife could get our daughter to a school function). Looking forward to wearing it later this week:


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Again. My other 20+ watches are jealous.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue Submariner, full on! #gangsta


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow huge congrats A! I'm so jealous. 



IGotId said:


> Haven't worn it yet, need to have it sized by my AD (was in a rush to get home so my wife could get our daughter to a school function). Looking forward to wearing it later this week:


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Looking good, sir. More like #bigboss than #gangsta.



Brisman said:


> Blue Submariner, full on! #gangsta


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Morning!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good morning ... enjoying simple pleasures of life ....!!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Blue Submariner, full on! #gangsta


Cool shot mate...


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sea Dweller day... Cheers Gents


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

SubC this morning while waiting on another Rolex incoming today.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Blue Submariner, full on! #gangsta


#morelikeaboss     
Cheers mate 


IGotId said:


> Haven't worn it yet, need to have it sized by my AD (was in a rush to get home so my wife could get our daughter to a school function). Looking forward to wearing it later this week:


Congratulations on this beauty :-! 
It's not hard to size, I personally would give it a try


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

16750










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Sea Dweller day... Cheers Gents


Looking good, Sri. I like the jacket. You mind sharing the details?


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii off to the spa for a treatment. Lvc'n up the walk tonight. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Blue Submariner, full on! #gangsta


Respect!!! Hehe

Good shot sir!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

For tomorrow










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Looking good, Sri. I like the jacket. You mind sharing the details?


Hey Jonny, how are ya?

Thanks for kind words... It's Barbour heritage liddesdale quilted jacket... I love them... Got a couple 

Check out this link

http://www.barbour.com/uk/categorie...MQU0240BK11S?gclid=CK_57cDZ-c8CFYu6Gwod_hsOHQ


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Wow huge congrats A! I'm so jealous.


Thanks bro!



alex79 said:


> Congratulations on this beauty :-!
> It's not hard to size, I personally would give it a try


I remember scratching the hell out of the last watch I tried to remove screws from!



Sri said:


> Hey Jonny, how are ya?
> 
> Thanks for kind words... It's Barbour heritage liddesdale quilted jacket... I love them... Got a couple
> 
> ...


Nice! I just picked up a navy Barbour & an olive Barbour a couple of weeks ago! My first two!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good mate... Cheers 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

North Flag at work..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Like that...Alot...!!!


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Sweet


MadMrB said:


> View attachment 9730570


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Just in today...Explorer.









Here is where my collection sits as of now.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Hey Jonny, how are ya?
> 
> Thanks for kind words... It's Barbour heritage liddesdale quilted jacket... I love them... Got a couple
> 
> ...


I'm well. Staying busy and trying not to think about the impending cold weather :-(

Thanks for the info on the jacket! Your pic is much better than the stock photos. Looks like I've got some retailers near me.

Tudor BBB today. It's been on the strap for a while and I'm thinking it's about time to get the weight of steel back on my wrist ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys

#BWITW on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> I'm well. Staying busy and trying not to think about the impending cold weather :-(
> 
> Thanks for the info on the jacket! Your pic is much better than the stock photos. Looks like I've got some retailers near me.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jonny  You sure will like them... They are simple yet very elegant on any wear... Looking sharp there matey... Beautiful BBB... Cheers my friend... Good day!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guys
> 
> #BWITW on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> Have a great day. B
> ...


Hi Brice, Hope all is well...Always great to see your posts here... That's an amazing shot... I still lust for a Pelagos  Cheers Sri


----------



## reuswatch (May 1, 2010)

Explorer 114270 with my 6 day old son.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ulotny said:


>


You both are giving me homework to do tonight, love the look on rubber, very 
I'll switch to rubber as soon the kids will sleep 


somapah said:


>


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

114270 and Vibergs


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I enjoy this watch so much! Still waiting for the novelty to wear off. A great day to all!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Pepsi again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Which one for tonight ?



















Went all Vintage finally...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Which one for tonight ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tough choice matey, my mood goes with the SD4K  

Hagwe ahead


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Tough choice matey, my mood goes with the SD4K
> 
> Hagwe ahead


Thanks matey...You too... Travelling today. Taking the SD4K and PO with me


----------



## phrede (Nov 14, 2012)

Sea-Dweller friday anyone?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Pepsi for the weekend.

Hope you guys have a good one.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Cheating on my Tudors today...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I've had two watches now that I've bought, sold and then bought again. The exact same watches.

Well, here is No. 3.coming back to me next week, triple 6 SD from '84. 
16660.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> I've had two watches now that I've bought, sold and then bought again. The exact same watches.
> 
> Well, here is No. 3.coming back to me next week, triple 6 SD from '84.
> 16660.


Gorgeous


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Travelling again... Great Friday Gents

Funny fish and chips


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Kick back


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

16220 on perlon..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Vincent401 (Sep 14, 2016)

reuswatch said:


> Explorer 114270 with my 6 day old son.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God bless!!! Glad to see (BOTH) are in good health!


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... for Friday night something elegant ....!!!!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Exploring 
























Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vchau76 (May 26, 2011)

My trusty go to piece - Sea-dweller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooooooo congrats are in order 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a great weekend gents.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

I need this this one so bad! Enjoy the panda and congrats.



Timester said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Timester said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha sneaky!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Have a great weekend gents.


Great shot, very nice Vince


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Timester said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Peek-a-Boo!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

GregBe said:


> Just in today...Explorer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a chronograph or a vintage Rolex now to round it off. Maybe vintage Daytona hits both :lol:


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, Jason. Really appreciate that.



Spunwell said:


> Great shot, very nice Vince


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Pepsi again today and spotted a wee Blue Tongue in the garden this morning.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Timester said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super hot , many congrats buddy .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sorry still the Italian


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Tudor Weekend!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Tudor Pelagos :facepunch:?


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SD4K and using my Jeep for the purpose for which it is intended.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> SD4K and using my Jeep for the purpose for which it is intended.


Looks like fun!!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


So so nice!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> So so nice!


Thanks, Don!

Also posted an IG video from that moment that helps illustrate the depth of the bezel and dial


__
http://instagr.am/p/BMKcnT2Ag5d/

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

She wanted to wear my SD today.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Not wearing a Rolex today but I stopped in Swiss watch expo in Atlanta and got to handle this little beauty. Yes it's a 6200 all original never polished, simply amazing!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> SD4K and using my Jeep for the purpose for which it is intended.


Nice..which trail was this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Nice..which trail was this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rausch Creek Outdoor Park near Pine Grove, Pennsylvania. Great time!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Thanks, Don!
> 
> Also posted an IG video from that moment that helps illustrate the depth of the bezel and dial
> 
> ...


Great video

I need to try and get one of these, they look amazing.

Black dial for me.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Not wearing a Rolex today but I stopped in Swiss watch expo in Atlanta and got to handle this little beauty. Yes it's a 6200 all original never polished, simply amazing!


Wow wow wow wow wow wow

Did I say WOW.

Absolutely love it  i


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Not wearing a Rolex today but I stopped in Swiss watch expo in Atlanta and got to handle this little beauty. Yes it's a 6200 all original never polished, simply amazing!


Wowowow Jason! Did you even bother to ask what they wanted for it ?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Great video
> 
> I need to try and get one of these, they look amazing.
> 
> Black dial for me.


Thanks Donald, I am a convert. Turned to the dark side... 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Wowowow Jason! Did you even bother to ask what they wanted for it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Sure I did, not for sale I had a great chat with the owner and his wife, he has a mint 6542 that you would not believe. Also has an orange dial president from the eighties, never seen anything like it. Unfortunately I came in an hour before closing so didn't have much time to look around. I'll be scheduling an appointment during the week soon to look at the 400 pieces that are not in the cases on the sales floor.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

End of BST back on GMT...









_and you can never have enough Tudor in my opinio_ n


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

yesterday


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

no Rolex today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Thanks, Don!
> 
> Also posted an IG video from that moment that helps illustrate the depth of the bezel and dial
> 
> ...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

His and hers 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> His and hers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a pair!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> What a pair!


Cheers Becker 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Red today on Portuguese coast... in front after the island that we see we have 










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Red sub today for a nice lazy Sunday watching Halloween movies with the family


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Weiss today with Unitas 6497 because Rolex doesn't make manual wind watches with expansive displaybacks :-x


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

In the midst of making some moves so this for the time being.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Kickin back on a warm Sunday evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brunik said:


> Red today on Portuguese coast... in front after the island that we see we have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful landscape and watch of course 



Spunwell said:


> Red sub today for a nice lazy Sunday watching Halloween movies with the family


Jason, this is too good! Is that a bulang?



blowfish89 said:


> Weiss today with Unitas 6497 because Rolex doesn't make manual wind watches with expansive displaybacks :-x


Really like this 



darby11 said:


> View attachment 9789106
> 
> 
> In the midst of making some moves so this for the time being.
> ...


Power moves I hope 



Timester said:


> Kickin back on a warm Sunday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Beautiful landscape and watch of course
> 
> Jason, this is too good! Is that a bulang?
> 
> ...


Yes sir Bulang diablo


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Yes sir Bulang diablo


Awesome, almost pulled the trigger on one of those today! 15% off coupon code... not bad!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

traf said:


> Really like this


 Thanks! Great watch for circa $700 (pre owned).


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Halloween party switch


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Good morning!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On Eulit perlon with OEM buckle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Error


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## S7KDD (Oct 30, 2016)

1978 Datejust


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Crappy picture, cool watch


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Halloween smoked meats!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys. Beautiful watches as usual. 
I know I'm not wearing a Rolex but wanted to say hi, share this new Alpina and mostly ask for prayers.

My wife and Ember are flying out today to NYC to see a doctor at Sloan & Kettering. We won't be spending Halloween together for the first time but praying it yields answers and a treatment in the end. Pls keep her in your thoughts and prayers.

I'm wearing the Alpina Seastrong Heritage diver.

Happy Halloween.

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guys. Beautiful watches as usual.
> I know I'm not wearing a Rolex but wanted to say hi, share this new Alpina and mostly ask for prayers.
> 
> My wife and Ember are flying out today to NYC to see a doctor at Sloan & Kettering. We won't be spending Halloween together for the first time but praying it yields answers and a treatment in the end. Pls keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> ...


Hi Brice,
Ember has been in my thoughts and prayers since I learned about her condition... and will continue to be until she's out of the woods. I hope her trip to NY yields positive results.

Beautiful Alpina by the way. Hang in there and try not to eat too much Halloween candy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Hi Brice,
> Ember has been in my thoughts and prayers since I learned about her condition... and will continue to be until she's out of the woods. I hope her trip to NY yields positive results.
> 
> Beautiful Alpina by the way. Hang in there and try not to eat too much Halloween candy!
> ...


Thank you very much!! 
Candy and watches will offer good distractions 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much!!
> Candy and watches will offer good distractions
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please tell us more about that Alpina. It's a very handsome piece. Do you still have the Vulcain?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guys. Beautiful watches as usual.
> I know I'm not wearing a Rolex but wanted to say hi, share this new Alpina and mostly ask for prayers.
> 
> My wife and Ember are flying out today to NYC to see a doctor at Sloan & Kettering. We won't be spending Halloween together for the first time but praying it yields answers and a treatment in the end. Pls keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> ...


Best wishes from me to you and your family. All the best and stay strong :muscle:!


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guys. Beautiful watches as usual.
> I know I'm not wearing a Rolex but wanted to say hi, share this new Alpina and mostly ask for prayers.
> 
> My wife and Ember are flying out today to NYC to see a doctor at Sloan & Kettering. We won't be spending Halloween together for the first time but praying it yields answers and a treatment in the end. Pls keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> ...


Lovely piece Brice! My thoughts and prayers go out to your family 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guys. Beautiful watches as usual.
> I know I'm not wearing a Rolex but wanted to say hi, share this new Alpina and mostly ask for prayers.
> 
> My wife and Ember are flying out today to NYC to see a doctor at Sloan & Kettering. We won't be spending Halloween together for the first time but praying it yields answers and a treatment in the end. Pls keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> ...


My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, I'm sure positive things will result from today's visit.


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

It's only appropriate&#8230; a "ghost" bezel :think::-d


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guys. Beautiful watches as usual.
> I know I'm not wearing a Rolex but wanted to say hi, share this new Alpina and mostly ask for prayers.
> 
> My wife and Ember are flying out today to NYC to see a doctor at Sloan & Kettering. We won't be spending Halloween together for the first time but praying it yields answers and a treatment in the end. Pls keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> ...


Lovely Alpina.

Thoughts with you and your family, hoping for good news for your daughter.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Not quite a moonwatch to match my Halloween gear 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Praying for your daughter and family, Brice. I truly hope you get the answers you need.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guys. Beautiful watches as usual.
> I know I'm not wearing a Rolex but wanted to say hi, share this new Alpina and mostly ask for prayers.
> 
> My wife and Ember are flying out today to NYC to see a doctor at Sloan & Kettering. We won't be spending Halloween together for the first time but praying it yields answers and a treatment in the end. Pls keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> ...


Hi Brice,

Ember's in my thoughts and prayers... Best wishes mate... Our passion for watches is bound to reap good "Times" (pun intended)... That's a beautiful Alpina... Take care Brice

Sri


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

@Brice: hoping for good news. Stay strong!!


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Brice. Your precious daughter is in our thoughts and prayers. We have faith that your Queen will get some answers that Ember desperately needs..


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Classic datejust


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Good luck jeepdad!

Move 1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guys. Beautiful watches as usual.
> I know I'm not wearing a Rolex but wanted to say hi, share this new Alpina and mostly ask for prayers.
> 
> My wife and Ember are flying out today to NYC to see a doctor at Sloan & Kettering. We won't be spending Halloween together for the first time but praying it yields answers and a treatment in the end. Pls keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> ...


Thoughts and prayers to you and your family Brice. The doc's and facilities at Sloan are some of the best. You're in the best of care.

God bless,

Ralph

oh...great looking watch!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> View attachment 9797842
> 
> 
> Good luck jeepdad!
> ...


Oooo didn't see that coming! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys
Thank you so much everyone. All your prayers and thoughts are much appreciated. We believe He will see her and us through this though the path is a hard one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guys
> Thank you so much everyone. All your prayers and thoughts are much appreciated. We believe He will see her and us through this though the path is a hard one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck! Our thoughts and prayers with you!
Hopefully it will be an easy path. And always think "this also shall pass"

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck Brice, my thoughts & prayers are with your family


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

hun23 said:


> Halloween party switch


Man, you got all the cool ones


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guys
> Thank you so much everyone. All your prayers and thoughts are much appreciated. We believe He will see her and us through this though the path is a hard one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brice,

More thoughts and prayers for your family, really hoping your daughter condition will get better soon.

Stay strong and positive !

Alex

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Dbk today









♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening .... i wish u happy new month .... and calm seas for safe voyages ahead ....!!!!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great watches here as ever... Rocking my Planet Ocean today... Cheers


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Brice,
> 
> More thoughts and prayers for your family, really hoping your daughter condition will get better soon.
> 
> ...


I just want to echo what Alex said. My thoughts and prayers for your family. Hope you'll get some great news soon. As a father I know how hard it is when your kid is not well..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Subbbbbbbbb

(That's the sound my watch would make 300m underwater blowing bubbles)


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guys
> Thank you so much everyone. All your prayers and thoughts are much appreciated. We believe He will see her and us through this though the path is a hard one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope everything works out for you and your family, thoughts and prayers from my family to yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Can't believe my b&S order arrived already! Ordered less than 48 hours ago, on Sunday!!

Feeling the black leather on the DaytonaC



















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

traf said:


> Can't believe my b&S order arrived already! Ordered less than 48 hours ago, on Sunday!!
> 
> Feeling the black leather on the DaytonaC
> 
> ...


I normally favor a bracelet, but wow that looks great! |>


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

traf;[URL="tel:35068122" said:


> 35068122[/URL]]His and hers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In your M4?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Matthall said:


> In your M4?


Close, m3. Good eyes though 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> I normally favor a bracelet, but wow that looks great! |>


Thanks bud  really enjoying it!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Thinking of you and your family Brice.

My 214270 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Can't believe my b&S order arrived already! Ordered less than 48 hours ago, on Sunday!!
> 
> Feeling the black leather on the DaytonaC
> 
> ...


Looking sharp Dave, love the strap, perfect for fall time.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Looking sharp Dave, love the strap, perfect for fall time.


Thanks Jason, decided to play it safe with the black , but I'm glad I did 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Last week, this week... but thinking of swapping it out tomorrow.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Can't believe my b&S order arrived already! Ordered less than 48 hours ago, on Sunday!!
> 
> Feeling the black leather on the DaytonaC
> 
> ...


You'll get a lot of pushback from the braclet purist, but I've always thought Daytonas look great on leather. Good for you Dave, wear the heck out of that beauty!









B&S got mine in 48hrs too.

















Even like them on perlon.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Can't believe my b&S order arrived already! Ordered less than 48 hours ago, on Sunday!!
> 
> Feeling the black leather on the DaytonaC
> 
> ...


That looks excellent


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

1665, circa 1980 with a no "Rolex Design" case.

Have a good one guys.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still on Planet Ocean... Good day Gents


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Gorgeous !



Brisman said:


> 1665, circa 1980 with a no "Rolex Design" case.
> 
> Have a good one guys.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> You'll get a lot of pushback from the braclet purist, but I've always thought Daytonas look great on leather. Good for you Dave, wear the heck out of that beauty!
> 
> View attachment 9808858
> 
> ...


Truth be told, yours was the inspiration! Mine is just a 6263 wannabe 



Brisman said:


> That looks excellent


Thank you, Don!



Brisman said:


> 1665, circa 1980 with a no "Rolex Design" case.
> 
> Have a good one guys.


Jaw droppingly gorgeous 

Do you know what the story is behind the non Rolex design case? I've heard of the "pateted" clasp error on the 1665, but this is new to me!



Ulotny said:


>


Your photos of the hulk are the most true to life I've seen. Bravo sir ! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guysThank you so much everyone. All your prayers and thoughts are much appreciated. We believe He will see her and us through this though the path is a hard one. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stay positive Jeepdad. There will be a path through this.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Can't believe my b&S order arrived already! Ordered less than 48 hours ago, on Sunday!!
> 
> Feeling the black leather on the DaytonaC
> 
> ...


How's batman doing buddy?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

And yes it does look great on leather


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> How's batman doing buddy?


Funny you ask, was going to wear it today... but change my mind right before leaving the house. Will probably get some wrist time this weekend. As I was telling Darby, this Daytona has been quite the collection killer! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Exercising my right to vote. No selfies allowed in booth though!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Back to the good one BBR 
I love this watch 









iP7


----------



## Mayhem421 (Mar 16, 2014)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Still red...

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Solomon_710 (Oct 19, 2016)

Just got this yesterday, one of the better purchases I have made


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Wet Seattle day but a day off nonetheless!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Tudor Black Bay Blue, bought today









Two family members


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Here we go. Can finally exhale.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

http://


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Here we go. Can finally exhale.
> View attachment 9816450
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Woohoooo finally 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

darby11 said:


> Here we go. Can finally exhale.


Huge Congrats, darby!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another Omega arrived..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Truth be told, yours was the inspiration! Mine is just a 6263 wannabe
> 
> Thank you, Don!
> 
> ...


Dave, regarding the no "Rolex Design" case, my apologies it should have been a no "Registered Design" case.

As we know Rolex stamped their watch cases with the reference no at 12 along with Registered Design.

Here's my 1680, crap pic. but you get the idea.










Around 1980, Rolex had forgotten to renew their patent on the Oyster case, meaning they couldn't print Registered Design anymore.

So from around the 6M Serial No, to about 6.8M the cases don't have Registered Design stamped at 12 only the reference no.

Here's my 1665 I mentioned.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brunik said:


> Still red...
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Fantastic


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Here we go. Can finally exhale.
> View attachment 9816450
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great pick up, take deep breaths


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thought I'd give my bracelet a wee clean, warm soapy water and a toothbrush.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BLing said:


> another Omega arrived..


Congratulations, it looks great


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Getting ready for a long week end, Jakarta will be messy tmrw! 








I've made a ding between the 300 and 400 on the bezel, guess that with a ceramic bezel this wouldn't happen  

Cheers guys


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Congratulations to Darby for the 500   
Black dial


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Getting ready for a long week end, Jakarta will be messy tmrw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay safe and away from the madness tomorrow..hope for the best and prepare for the worst...


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Thought I'd give my bracelet a wee clean, warm soapy water and a toothbrush.


What a fantastic looking watch...and that dial is amazing. Cheers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Thought I'd give my bracelet a wee clean, warm soapy water and a toothbrush.


This watch is incredible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Oyster Prince









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

...leaving on a jet plane


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Bluesy


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

That dial is just wow...amazing. Congrats



Brisman said:


> Thought I'd give my bracelet a wee clean, warm soapy water and a toothbrush.


----------



## Chrono_Man (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Dave, regarding the no "Rolex Design" case, my apologies it should have been a no "Registered Design" case.
> 
> As we know Rolex stamped their watch cases with the reference no at 12 along with Registered Design.
> 
> ...


Very cool!! That makes sense 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> I've made a ding


Ahhh, dings and scratches....


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Honeymoon continues 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

.


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

redgreenandpurple said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BBN! Great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today with some foliage that's usually gone by this time of year.


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*16710T Coke*


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Yep...!!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

__


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

From the Mecum car auction in Dallas...


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Stay safe and away from the madness tomorrow..hope for the best and prepare for the worst...


Cheers bro, so far so good things are going without drifting towards violence. 
We are all home, no school nor office just to be cautious.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Following Dave with the longest honeymoon, am actually happy to wear the hell out of this watch.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Following Dave with the longest honeymoon, am actually happy to wear the hell out of this watch.












Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Grahamelawton said:


> What a fantastic looking watch...and that dial is amazing. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> This watch is incredible!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's a nice one


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nolanz14 said:


> That dial is just wow...amazing. Congrats


Cheers, thanks


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brisman said:


> I've had two watches now that I've bought, sold and then bought again. The exact same watches.
> 
> Well, here is No. 3.coming back to me next week, triple 6 SD from '84.
> 16660.
> ...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks fab on the leather


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Looks fab on the leather


Agreed  ...very nice!


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sub C 114060


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tracking Tokyo time today









16753 calibre 3075 circa 1986


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Back on the oyster 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great Friday Gents...


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Ulotny said:


>


Fab shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Took the PO out tonight

















Edit: keepin it goin. Adding another. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Leaving work soon and starting the weekend with the Pelagos on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
HAGWE
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still with DeepSea Blue


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Playing with the extension tubes tonight resulted in these. 116610...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Brisman said:
> 
> 
> > I've had two watches now that I've bought, sold and then bought again. The exact same watches.
> ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wunderbro said:


> Playing with the extension tubes tonight resulted in these. 116610...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pix buddy


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP7


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

My Date from 1968 ....

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a good weekend, gents.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Soccer dad today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## onwatch1969 (Dec 21, 2008)

GMT on the wrist.


----------



## buffdudejapan (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

A typical Saturday with the family... kid's soccer, sleepovers, etc. About to head out for dinner. Have a great weekend!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Unexpected trip to Vegas yesterday morning led me into Red Rock Canyon this morning. Great place to unplug.


----------



## daveto (Jun 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

needle has swung back and forth on these ever since they were released... decided I just needed to pull the trigger and spend some time with it... day 1


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Good Planet day


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Left wrist









Right wrist









Just for the pictures


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sea Dweller Sundays... Flying back to Blighty


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sea Dweller Sundays... Flying back to Blighty


Safe trip matey, come visit next time  


qtip.416 said:


>


Loving your pix  


RDK said:


> Left wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skilled to take pix with both hands hehe. Got to train my left hand  


BLing said:


> Good Planet day


Very interesting proposition from omega, especially the version you have. Enjoy the heck out of it.  


ChristopherChia said:


>


Loving your pix too


----------



## Kitchese (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice! Can you confirm lug width pls? 20mm?



Kitchese said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitchese (Jul 21, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Very nice! Can you confirm lug width pls? 20mm?


Thanks! 19mm I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

So, first ever re-purchase. I'm officially at this game too long now.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Night out 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

I wore my inhouse tudor BB today. But a co worker let me checkout his watch. Not bad!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Just for fun...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

darby11 said:


> So, first ever re-purchase. I'm officially at this game too long now.
> 
> View attachment 9853786
> 
> ...


Congrats (again) Ilove the Hulk!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Just for fun...
> 
> View attachment 9854634


Is that the Everest?? More pics please!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

traf said:


> Is that the Everest?? More pics please!


Yes, Everest Racing Leather with Tang Buckle. LOVE the bracelet of course but this is nice.


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Reflecting on a sunday...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Yes, Everest Racing Leather with Tang Buckle. LOVE the bracelet of course but this is nice. Here's a couple more pics.
> 
> View attachment 9855426
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! Can't decide if I want the red or white stitching for mine... I've even toyed with the idea of a dark side of the moon type of padded cordura strap 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the 1665, have a good one


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Morning










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

theblotted said:


> Reflecting on a sunday...
> 
> View attachment 9857362


This looks so mint


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

SubC for this sunny Monday.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Hey Dave, looks like a hard time for your blnr 

That daytona is truly stunning :-!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Hey Dave, looks like a hard time for your blnr
> 
> That daytona is truly stunning :-!


It's been rough! Like I told Darby11 before he got his 116500LN... it's a collection killer 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Trying to stay ethical with my 16220..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

My actual tool watch.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Back on bracelet


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

BBB


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> It's been rough! Like I told Darby11 before he got his 116500LN... it's a collection killer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Just got it sized so we will see! Wore this on the way.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Just got it sized so we will see! Wore this on the way.
> View attachment 9865954
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't know how you lived this long without having it sized!! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Old pic but wearing it today


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great week Gents, enjoying my Uber ride to the office


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Old pic, but still going with the 1665.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

pepsi time


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Can't.... take.... off!









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I needed something to cheer me up on election day, so I wore my Rollie...


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

M111 said:


> I needed something to cheer me up on election day, so I wore my Rollie...
> 
> View attachment 9871778


Great watch to cheer one up on a most strange day. Every time I see the new Air King, the more I like it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

My US election day companion


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Some great watches Gents... Cheers


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Old pic, but still going with the 1665.


Thats beautiful !!


----------



## Mark10 (Jan 25, 2015)

Very very happy with this new arrival. My first Tudor and hopefully a stepping stone to a Rolex purchase at some point in the future.


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Mark10 said:


> Very very happy with this new arrival. My first Tudor and hopefully a stepping stone to a Rolex purchase at some point in the future.


I thought the same thing. I got a Black Bay thinking "Maybe a Rolex in a year." I liked the BB so much I ended up with one in 6 weeks. Beware!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

16600










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Election Day watch will be red, blue and white.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Election Day watch will be red, blue and white.


Very appropriate Q! And what a shot 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Election Day watch will be red, blue and white.


Nice Vince, right there with you 










I had a little help at work today


----------



## Kitchese (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> Election Day watch will be red, blue and white.


Great shot Vince

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mark10 said:


> Very very happy with this new arrival. My first Tudor and hopefully a stepping stone to a Rolex purchase at some point in the future.


Congratulations looks good-on-ya 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

teb1013 said:


> I thought the same thing. I got a Black Bay thinking "Maybe a Rolex in a year." I liked the BB so much I ended up with one in 6 weeks. Beware!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I went the opposite route:
First









Then


----------



## pcm23 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Good luck in the election to all my friends in the US.

On another note, a new arrival today, something that's taken a long time to find.

'78 Daytona 6265


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Good luck in the election to all my friends in the US.
> 
> On another note, a new arrival today, something that's taken a long time to find.
> 
> '78 Daytona 6265


Wow Donald!!!! This is a big one 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Wow Donald!!!! This is a big one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks mate


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Good luck in the election to all my friends in the US.
> 
> On another note, a new arrival today, something that's taken a long time to find.
> 
> '78 Daytona 6265


Wow mate! Congrats!

BBB today.









Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Good luck in the election to all my friends in the US.
> 
> On another note, a new arrival today, something that's taken a long time to find.
> 
> '78 Daytona 6265



Congrats Don 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Good luck in the election to all my friends in the US.
> 
> On another note, a new arrival today, something that's taken a long time to find.
> 
> '78 Daytona 6265


Huge Congrats! Really a beauty! |>


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

damo_t said:


> Wow mate! Congrats!
> 
> BBB today.
> 
> ...





cpl said:


> Congrats Don
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Timester said:


> Huge Congrats! Really a beauty! |>


Thanks guys, very exciting. Cheers


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Good luck in the election to all my friends in the US.
> 
> On another note, a new arrival today, something that's taken a long time to find.
> 
> '78 Daytona 6265


Now that is very, very nice... congratulations!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> Now that is very, very nice... congratulations!


Thanks mate, appreciated.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Got to get another one in.

So happy


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Got to get another one in.
> 
> So happy


Stunning! What a piece!! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Got to get another one in.
> 
> So happy


Wow, all I can say is wow!!!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

traf said:


> Wow Donald!!!! This is a big one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


First glance I thought you were referring to the other Donald 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> First glance I thought you were referring to the other Donald
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha lots of people crying over that Donald 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Speedy today...Love the hesalite


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Got to get another one in.
> 
> So happy


Absolute grail!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Good luck in the election to all my friends in the US.
> 
> On another note, a new arrival today, something that's taken a long time to find.
> 
> '78 Daytona 6265


Wowzers!!! That's a grail mate... Simply stunning Daytona.... Many congratulations


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Shot from last night at the bar on Bond Street...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Good luck in the election to all my friends in the US.
> 
> On another note, a new arrival today, something that's taken a long time to find.
> 
> '78 Daytona 6265


Holy cow Donald! Ive been away a few days and go to post my WRUW, and POW!, Huge Congratulations. Wear it in the very best of health! I'm wearing it's cousin today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Holy cow Donald! Ive been away a few days and go to post my WRUW, and POW!, Huge Congratulations. Wear it in the very best of health! I'm wearing it's cousin today.
> 
> View attachment 9882186


I'm still wearing the grandson of these two beauties!










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Deus Vult (Dec 16, 2014)

It's a great day!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 on Horween nato, absolutely love the open 9


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

My trusty Explorer for a Thursday. Have a great day ahead folks!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Stunning! What a piece!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





Spunwell said:


> Wow, all I can say is wow!!!





Becker said:


> Absolute grail!!





Sri said:


> Wowzers!!! That's a grail mate... Simply stunning Daytona.... Many congratulations





AzHadEnuf said:


> Holy cow Donald! Ive been away a few days and go to post my WRUW, and POW!, Huge Congratulations. Wear it in the very best of health! I'm wearing it's cousin today.
> 
> View attachment 9882186


Cheers guys, over the moon with it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> I'm still wearing the grandson of these two beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could this make you a one watch guy?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Could this make you a one watch guy?


Still too soon to tell, but as of right now i can see it 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Damn. You did it again. Amazing D!



Brisman said:


> Good luck in the election to all my friends in the US.
> 
> On another note, a new arrival today, something that's taken a long time to find.
> 
> '78 Daytona 6265


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Feeling blue and black.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

teb1013 said:


> I thought the same thing. I got a Black Bay thinking "Maybe a Rolex in a year." I liked the BB so much I ended up with one in 6 weeks. Beware!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same thing happened to me in less than two months.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Big congrats Brisman, stunning Daytona.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Black Bay Noir


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

wanted a blue watch, ruled out my usual omega choices and decided I needed a blue worth being kept, so here I am . I get the Rolex way now...its so slick, slim and comfy...accurate too, gained 1 second in 15h so far...Guess I shouldnt have told me, 'no no Rolex isnt for me'...Thinking about the 2nd one already..


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> wanted a blue watch, ruled out my usual omega choices and decided I needed a blue worth being kept, so here I am . I get the Rolex way now...its so slick, slim and comfy...accurate too, gained 1 second in 15h so far...Guess I shouldnt have told me, 'no no Rolex isnt for me'...Thinking about the 2nd one already..


Wow very nice, is that a 39mm OP?


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

GMT Lovers too


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Armed with 79190 to an important meeting in The City... 
Good day Gents...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Got to get another one in.
> 
> So happy


That's all you need really, you may look for another hobby my friend 

Joke aside, congratulations that's a real achievement


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Becker said:


> Wow very nice, is that a 39mm OP?


Yup 114300 blue OP.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> 1680 on Horween nato, absolutely love the open 9


This is a great combo Jason!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)

Picked the '86 Sub this morning


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Feeling "blue" today...


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Winter is definitely here.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Driving


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> wanted a blue watch, ruled out my usual omega choices and decided I needed a blue worth being kept, so here I am . I get the Rolex way now...its so slick, slim and comfy...accurate too, gained 1 second in 15h so far...Guess I shouldnt have told me, 'no no Rolex isnt for me'...Thinking about the 2nd one already..


Great choice Tom, enjoy the heck out of it


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Again 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## oledurt (Apr 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Just arrived today...I have wanted this watch for a LONG time.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GregBe said:


> Just arrived today...I have wanted this watch for a LONG time.


Great pick up!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> This is a great combo Jason!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, it's comfy too!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Damn. You did it again. Amazing D!


Cheers mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Big congrats Brisman, stunning Daytona.


Thanks


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> That's all you need really, you may look for another hobby my friend
> 
> Joke aside, congratulations that's a real achievement


Haha, thank you, very happy about this one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

GregBe said:


> Just arrived today...I have wanted this watch for a LONG time.


Congratulations, great watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

First one to go out the door since my newest acquisition with another 2/3 to go. Refurbished 1665 from '76.

Happy Friday down here although the temperatures are on the rise. 36C yesterday maybe 32C today.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> First one to go out the door since my newest acquisition with another 2/3 to go. Refurbished 1665 from '76.
> 
> Happy Friday down here although the temperatures are on the rise. 36C yesterday maybe 32C today.
> 
> Enjoy your day.


So you're finally making some cuts?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats once again on this one!



Timester said:


>


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> Congrats once again on this one!


Thanks, buddy. I'm really loving it.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOT :-!! 


Timester said:


>


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tgif, it's also batik day


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Safe trip matey, come visit next time
> 
> Loving your pix
> 
> ...


Hey mate, Cheers... Certainly... Look forward to another visit to Jakarata, Bali and all those lovely Islands  Cheers...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Tgif, it's also batik day


Amazing Batik mate... What Fridays should be all about!!!!! Beautiful Daytona mate... Great Friday!!!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> HOT :-!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great Friday Gents


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hey mate, Cheers... Certainly... Look forward to another visit to Jakarata, Bali and all those lovely Islands  Cheers...


Best plans ever  


Sri said:


> Amazing Batik mate... What Fridays should be all about!!!!! Beautiful Daytona mate... Great Friday!!!


Thanks for the kind words, batiks are art imho, love wearing those


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My reference 19019, Rolex 18 K White Gold Day-Date, oyster quartz.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

There are approximately 23.2 million veterans in the United States, 1.9 million of which are under 35 years old. To all those who are serving or have served this great country - and the sacrifices they have made - thank you.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Speedmaster on band r bands classic cognac leather.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR to the bar...


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

I can't take a break from this watch on this NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

daveolson5 said:


> My reference 19019, Rolex 18 K White Gold Day-Date, oyster quartz.


That would be great to see


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Well this has been a long and eventful week. I'm glad it's coming to an end. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the BWITW for a stroll with the girls and baby E at the greenway. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

The new one again today.










After a sell-off and consolidation, here is a SOTC


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Explorer today









Black Bay and Planet Ocean on the winder 😉


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

soaking.fused said:


>


Looking great.

Have you put a Super Dome on this?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


>


Great pic., as they always are.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Just had a cracker of a storm, might cool down a bit now.

Still with my Daytona.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Watchfam


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

after long time ... !!!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

;-)


----------



## wx_073 (Aug 23, 2015)

Sunny Saturday 










Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## White Mule (Feb 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

A blue GS on a piece of art


----------



## Kitchese (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

The triumphant return!









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy Sailor (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Drinks at home tonight after a day on the water. Playin with the new "portrait" mode on the 7plus


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Evening's BBR









iP7


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Drinks at home tonight after a day on the water. Playin with the new "portrait" mode on the 7plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! I've not been able to get a good watch shot in portrait mode. Usually says the subject is too close 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> The triumphant return!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was about time hehe


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Haven't worn the Sub for awhile since I gotten the Explorer. Happy weekend folks! Enjoy the beautiful weekend!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> The triumphant return!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Stranger


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Casual Sunday with this wee beauty.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Casual Sunday with this wee beauty.
> 
> Enjoy your day.


Amazing piece!! Hello from Greece!! 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Casual Sunday with this wee beauty.
> 
> Enjoy your day.


Oh !! so smashing mate, goes very well with your skin tone too


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Tudor is coming 









iP7


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

batman1345 said:


> Amazing piece!! Hello from Greece!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks, and hello from Oz!

Glad your here in this great thread, cheers.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Oh !! so smashing mate, goes very well with your skin tone too


Cheers mate, skin tone has improved since being in Oz. Always used to be blue in Scotland

It was that cold.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

...good evening ... today morning ... Piraeus Port ....!!!!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

_


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Couldn't keep this one waiting for long 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Couldn't keep this one waiting for long
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Well...that didn't last long. The making of a one watch man.









Wishing the the boys in Brazil a safe race this morning. Treacherous conditions.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Sub today


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sunny, crisp fall day in NY. Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I know it's not a Rolex but I wanted to stop by and wish you all a happy Sunday. 
One of my favorite watches. Enjoy the rest of the weekend gents. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Have a great day everyone!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 9915914


Really like this shot and watch. Well done :-!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Looking great.
> 
> Have you put a Super Dome on this?


Thank you!

Edit: Confirmed it is a T39 Superdome.


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Red one...

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Football!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great week gents  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

..


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

somapah said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Something modern today.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Brunik said:


> Red one...


Very nice.


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi
This really looks good.

I was in the same situation a year ago...'no no Rolex isnt for me'...Thinking about the 3rd one... I am hesitating now between the blue and the rhodium version OP as a Christmas present for myself. 

Planning to try on both this week in GVA.

Just by curiosity, whats your wrist size? Also, did you try yours on a leather strap already?
Did you have opportunity to negotiate a bit the price?

Fun story: There is a Bucherer at Cornavin I guess you know. I first had a quick look at these OPs in the window couple of months ago, that's when the bug started... and around 2 weeks ago I passed by in the street, and saw the shop advertises full inventory sales, I guess they are closing which may be an interesting indicator of the watch industry situation?!....

So I went there quick with the hope that I can get a decent deal on the OP, but when arrived to the door I just saw that all Rolexes, even the logos disappeared...so the sales is just for the remaining brands...:-(....

well no surprise...but would have been good to catch it...So will need go back to my AD in the centre...



Bender.Folder said:


> wanted a blue watch, ruled out my usual omega choices and decided I needed a blue worth being kept, so here I am . I get the Rolex way now...its so slick, slim and comfy...accurate too, gained 1 second in 15h so far...Guess I shouldnt have told me, 'no no Rolex isnt for me'...Thinking about the 2nd one already..


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Not a ceramic Daytona or Paul Newman but I'm pretty happy with this new edition.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Congratulations mate....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tunnel of love....


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

JonnyBax said:


> Really like this shot and watch. Well done :-!


\

.... tnx a lot ...mate .... :-!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Personally like it more on bracelet mate... So majestic!!!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

not stopped by for a while because I've been somewhat distracted with some German brands

Rediscovering this just now though


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Personally like it more on bracelet mate... So majestic!!!


Agreed 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue Monday










1503 calibre 1570 circa 1975

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Tunnel of love....


Rolex really is the Porthole of pleasure


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Agreed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


I concur, looks really good


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Not a ceramic Daytona or Paul Newman but I'm pretty happy with this new edition.


Congrats! Somehow, I thought you already owned one. Looks minty!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> I concur, looks really good


Thanks gents 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good evening Gents... Wearing my Tudor Submariner 79190... (Gutted , couldn't spot Super Moon due to poor weather in London )


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Not a ceramic Daytona or Paul Newman but I'm pretty happy with this new edition.


Nice one

The polar Explorer is a great watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

PoorlyTiedFly said:


> I like to occasionally run my 90's datejust on a leather NATO.
> 
> View attachment 9921458


Great DJ.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks my friend. I had the black one a while ago but let it go recently. I like the fresh, clean and very white dial of this one. hahahha.



Becker said:


> Congrats! Somehow, I thought you already owned one. Looks minty!


Cheers, D!


Brisman said:


> Nice one
> 
> The polar Explorer is a great watch.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Yep...Camo at the office. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to start another rainless week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

somapah said:


>


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going home,late again, with BWITW on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Non Rolex Day..


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Miss wearing these rubber natos!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Really like the seat belt strap from Cincy Strap Works. Quality is great!









Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

Brisman said:


> Great shot!





Jeep99dad said:


> Great shot


Thank you.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

damo_t said:


> Really like the seat belt strap from Cincy Strap Works. Quality is great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love mine too.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still going with the SD.


----------



## SoybeanWatches (Mar 29, 2015)

Loving my new friend :relaxed:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

soybeanwatch said:


> Loving my new friend :relaxed:


Fab watch, love it


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Not a ceramic Daytona or Paul Newman but I'm pretty happy with this new edition.


Perfect strap for the perfect piece, congrats!

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

T-Rex 










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going home,late again, with BWITW on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy Pelagos mate... Cheers


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Tudor at it again??

__
http://instagr.am/p/BM1JDyzjX3H/


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

soybeanwatch said:


> Loving my new friend :relaxed:


Chapeau  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Polar today


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR back on!









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Tudor at it again??
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BM1JDyzjX3H/


I saw this!! Pelagos gmt??

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

No Rlx today...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hot damn. That's nice! Congrats.



soybeanwatch said:


> Loving my new friend :relaxed:


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

THanks so much my friend!



mui.richard said:


> Perfect strap for the perfect piece, congrats!
> 
> a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Super Moon Watch today Gents  (sorry no TudoRolex)


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Super Moon Watch today Gents  (sorry no TudoRolex)


Looking fantastic as usual, Sri. The Speedmaster is really growing on me. First in line behind my future inaugural Rolex


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Looking fantastic as usual, Sri. The Speedmaster is really growing on me. First in line behind my future inaugural Rolex


Thanks Jonny... Speedmaster is a timeless classic, a much fabled time piece of sorts 
Good luck with your first Rolex mate... What's it going to be anyway ???


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing this little guy today


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Thanks Jonny... Speedmaster is a timeless classic, a much fabled time piece of sorts
> Good luck with your first Rolex mate... What's it going to be anyway ???


Ah, good question. I wish I could decide, haha. For my budget I am between the new Exp 1 and the 114060. If I had to choose today, it would be the Sub, but I change my mind about once a week  I love the Hulk and the Batman is growing on me, but both are a little out of my price range. I'm hoping celebrate my first Rolex by January.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> I enjoyed wearing this little guy today


Wow that thing is phenomenal 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Wow that thing is phenomenal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Going to be wearing my BBB for several weeks while my Rolex DJ is in for service. The Black Bay is running better than +4 spd, the DJ was at about -14 spd.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

JonnyBax said:


> Ah, good question. I wish I could decide, haha. For my budget I am between the new Exp 1 and the 114060. If I had to choose today, it would be the Sub, but I change my mind about once a week  I love the Hulk and the Batman is growing on me, but both are a little out of my price range. I'm hoping celebrate my first Rolex by January.


Hope it all works out mate, looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Just wanted to share my pic.

Back on with the Daytona today, Explorer soon....
when the date catches up...


----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

My first Vintage


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

The only watch I can post in this section...for now.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, one is enough, we only have one left wrist anyways ;-)


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Just wanted to share my pic.
> 
> Back on with the Daytona today, Explorer soon....
> when the date catches up...


This is it. Endgame. 2 watch collection. Oh no wait. Youre missing a piece with a Mercedes hand...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Hi Bill, missed your posts here lately... Hope all is well... That's a stunning Pepsi... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hi Bill, missed your posts here lately... Hope all is well... That's a stunning Pepsi... Cheers


Thanks, Sri.I started a new job and things have been a bit hairy...but I started getting caught up on the goings-on here last night. Getting back into the saddle, so will be back on the thread. Have a great day!


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Red Devil...










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Hope it all works out mate, looking forward to seeing it.


Thanks much!

Until that day comes, I have a fine companion in my Tudor BBB. Back on the bracelet :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Breakfast with my lady earlier today. She's quite partial to my Ranger on the black NATO. Debating on the BB 36, it would be a nice watch to "share"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Super Moon Watch today Gents  (sorry no TudoRolex)


Absolutely stunning mate, such a beautiful watch.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, Sri.I started a new job and things have been a bit hairy...but I started getting caught up on the goings-on here last night. Getting back into the saddle, so will be back on the thread. Have a great day!


Congratulations and good luck Bill, all the best with this new job


----------



## zm1977 (Feb 8, 2012)

Love the Speedy, though lately not much wrist presence - started to not like the bracelet after the oyster...

Just bought this Hirsch performance strap...Love this combo.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Not a Rolex. Sorry. Today I'm wearing something a bit more "crazy" ;-)

Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Absolutely stunning mate, such a beautiful watch.


Thanks mate... Love Speedy... pure class stuff


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR at the bar...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Panera lunchtime 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Earlier 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Back with Batman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

My 3rd Rolex, but my first vintage, a '68 "doorstop dial" silver DJ 1601 that I picked up off VRF.


----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

My daily wear & my first vintage Rolex


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Just kickin back with my 114060


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

CMTFR said:


> Not a Rolex. Sorry. Today I'm wearing something a bit more "crazy" ;-)
> 
> Have a great day, Gentlemen.
> 
> View attachment 9941506


Love a good Flighty


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Still red










Cheers

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

The rarely seen (on me) Mrs Rockmastermike's Sub-C.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy Thursday gang!








Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

No pelagos today but squale on new custom Swiss ammo strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1601 calibre 1570 circa 1970


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Love the polar exp2, especially since it's a standard 20mm lug width.


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Blue 'Roo


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hulk for me today...


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Love a good Flighty


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have I overdone the bloody BLNR theme ⚪


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*With new insert:*


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Late lunch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

16570










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Evening switch to the ii


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back to "Big Red"

Enjoy your weekend guys.


----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

16700 R series


----------



## VincentPJ (Nov 14, 2016)

Im wearing my new 116610 SubC date! It hasnt been a day yet since I got it!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Back to "Big Red"
> 
> Enjoy your weekend guys.


Such a stunner!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

VincentPJ said:


> Im wearing my new 116610 SubC date! It hasnt been a day yet since I got it!


Congratulations! - Very nice, I imagine you are finding it hard to stop smiling


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Back to "Big Red"
> 
> Enjoy your weekend guys.


That really is the "Daddy"... absolutely superb!


----------



## VincentPJ (Nov 14, 2016)

MadMrB said:


> Congratulations! - Very nice, I imagine you are finding it hard to stop smiling


Thank you, and I am... I'm very happy with it!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

1503..... on the prowl for a custom dial, new hands and crystal to make it a bit more modern.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrDmRep (Dec 17, 2009)

Cheers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

cpl said:


> 16570
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flekto 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Another day with the ❄explorer strapped to my wrist. Happy Friday gentlemen 








Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Finally Friday!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Polar explorer II for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sea-Dweller


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Change to this one










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Lume love... Have a great Friday Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vodka Martini, shaken not stirred 

Cheers Gents


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Lazy Friday afternoon reading on the patio......


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cubsrule17 said:


> 1503..... on the prowl for a custom dial, new hands and crystal to make it a bit more modern.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nooooooo! It's stunning as is.

Get some Polywatch on the crystal, that's all.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brunik said:


> Change to this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning, I would love to find one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Vodka Martini, shaken not stirred
> 
> Cheers Gents


Nicely done


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Daytona Again!

Right, I'm selling everything else!

Dave, You too? 










IG - watchbrisman


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP7


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend Gents...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sri said:


> Good weekend Gents...


This is wonderful

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Omega for now. A slave to the rotation.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

cubsrule17 said:


> 1503..... on the prowl for a custom dial, new hands and crystal to make it a bit more modern.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What @brisman said. If you don't like this one the way it is, just sell it and buy what you like. But please don't ruin this beauty!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Daytona Again!
> 
> Right, I'm selling everything else!
> 
> ...


Haha who knows what the future will bring, eh Donald? I'll just say, Basel 2017 has A LOT to live up to 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Omega for now. A slave to the rotation.
> View attachment 9966234
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How's that new explorer, hulk, and DaytonaC treating you??

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> How's that new explorer, hulk, and DaytonaC treating you??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Great, not sure they will all stay. As you can tell my churn rate is quite high. I let the blro go. Have another beauty I have yet to snap a picture of. I think of the D500 as cash so I x that out of the watch fund

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Great, not sure they will all stay. As you can tell my churn rate is quite high. I let the blro go. Have another beauty I have yet to snap a picture of. I think of the D500 as cash so I x that out of the watch fund
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow, already thinking of letting the 500 go after all that wait??

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Wow, already thinking of letting the 500 go after all that wait??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Not that one my friend. I'm not THAT crazy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Again, no pelagos today but squale w/ Swiss ammo strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Enjoy your weekend, gents.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Finaly some cool morning weather in the desert Southwest. BB back on leather. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

So comfortable to wear. And also it's safe to wear a Daytona while raking leaves.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Saturday in the park










Even a city dog has his day










16753 calibre 3075 circa 1986

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

This again, rather smitten with it anew this week. Pre ride prep, great fall day in SoCal......


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Not that one my friend. I'm not THAT crazy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Black Bay Noir


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

So what do we think of the new Pelagos guys?

Keen to physically see it, from the pics I quite like it.

So who's going for it?

Borrowed pic


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

I like it!! My friend is picking up his on Tuesday next week 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> I like it!! My friend is picking up his on Tuesday next week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Get some wrist pics


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Get some wrist pics


For sure !

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


I'm rehearsing this conversation before having it with my wife. "Well no honey it's nothing like my Submariner...it's a Tudor not a Rolex...no, no it's completely different than my Black Bay Red...it's black with a really cool red triangle". Damn this watch is singing louder and louder to me.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Im rehearsing this conversation before having it with my wife. "Well no honey it's nothing like my Submariner...it's a Tudor not a Rolex...no, no it's completely different than my Black Bay Red...it's black with a really cool red triangle". Damn this watch is singing louder and louder to me.


I had a similar conversation with my own before picking this one up. "But it has a red triangle! And that cool NATO! And pink gold plated snowflake hands!" She never saw the light, per se, but I wore her down.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Yikes! Finally plucked up the courage to remove the bracelet!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> So what do we think of the new Pelagos guys?
> 
> Keen to physically see it, from the pics I quite like it.
> 
> ...


I like it mate  I'm a lefty


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Maximising the weekend sun









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thunderbird. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

lightspire said:


>




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

lightspire said:


>


I like it


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nipple dial GMT for Sunday.....

Enjoy your day while I ponder....Blue Pelagos or the new Destro?


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Brisman said:


> So what do we think of the new Pelagos guys?
> 
> Keen to physically see it, from the pics I quite like it.
> 
> ...


Really cool! Grows on me everytime I see it!!


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Rocking the Tudor on a Chestnut Leather NATO for today.


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Great watches as usual guys! Sorry not wearing my Rolex today...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

This at the office, grindin'


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

lightspire said:


>


Looks great mate... Congratulations


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Brisman said:


> So what do we think of the new Pelagos guys?
> 
> Keen to physically see it, from the pics I quite like it.
> 
> ...


Yeah I like it, and if the crown was on the other side I'd probably be considering it... but I'm a lefty who wears on the left


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Wearing my new Sinn today. I've been incredibly impressed with this one. Really high quality finish, amazing legibility and built like a tank. :-!


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Wearing the 16600 and about to dig into some delicious poke:


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's all getting Christmassy eh? Need to gift myself something? LHD??? 

Regent Street, London


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Crap. More leaves to rake.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Crap. More leaves to rake.


Good thing it's safe 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Been waiting for the temps to drop around here. Hands down one or my favorite combinations for a Ranger.

























Rios 1931 Bund. I swear they made it for this watch.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pairing the Colareb browns with Barbour Dept-B Skyfall jacket.... Yes 79190 Rocks!!!!!! 

Good week ahead Gents


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Been waiting for the temps to drop around here. Hands down one or my favorite combinations for a Ranger.
> 
> View attachment 9977930
> 
> ...





Sri said:


> Pairing the Colareb browns with Barbour Dept-B Skyfall jacket.... Yes 79190 Rocks!!!!!!
> 
> Good week ahead Gents


Looking razor sharp gentleman 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Looking razor sharp gentleman
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Cheers mate  How's the weekend going mate ?


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

fordy964 said:


> Wearing my new Sinn today. I've been incredibly impressed with this one. Really high quality finish, amazing legibility and built like a tank. :-!


Congrats on the pick up! That is a very cool watch. I was so close to purchasing it instead of the Black Bay. How does the size and wearability compare? It looks great!!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Monday morning blues...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Blue sub for Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Been waiting for the temps to drop around here. Hands down one or my favorite combinations for a Ranger.
> 
> View attachment 9977930
> 
> ...


Love that strap. Super combo. Bet it would look good with the Explorer also.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Blue sub for Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Monday morning, sticking with the Root Beer.

Have a good week.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Monday morning, sticking with the Root Beer.
> 
> Have a good week.


Such a nice example 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day, Gentlemen.
> 
> View attachment 9983074


Fantastic pic.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Just wanted to share my pic.
> 
> Back on with the Daytona today, Explorer soon....
> when the date catches up...


Unbelievable duo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wanted to share my new arrival. It's not a Rolex but if you guys keep posting pics of the gorgeous Explorer I there could be one in my future 

Cheers,
Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Daytona day


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Will likely be wearing the Explorer for the rest of this week.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Fantastic pic.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

I will never tire of the Black Bay, just appreciate it more and more...


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Pic from this weekend at the poker table. Wish I were still there.

Have a great week everyone! A short one for those of us in the U.S.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi 
Wish you all a good week. Praying things will look up here. 
I'm kicking things off with the BWITW on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas.

Ciao. Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Looking good Brice! Wishing you the best this holiday season.

Gmt for a blue Monday









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Matt C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So bad ass 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

BBB today


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

JonnyBax said:


> Congrats on the pick up! That is a very cool watch. I was so close to purchasing it instead of the Black Bay. How does the size and wearability compare? It looks great!!


The U1 is a bit bigger than a Black Bay in all dimensions and is a lot heavier. Its Seiko Marinemaster 300 heavy. Properly weighty piece! But it's the finishing of the tegimented case and bracelet that really impresses me. The Black Bay just constantly picks up ugly hairline scratches on those highly polished sides that its just impossible to keep really nice. Having seen actively used U1's of several years old, the super hard cases seem to hold up beautifully. I just love the tech in the Sinn cases. The only achilles heel of the U1 will be the double coated AR which will no doubt scratch but as mine is new the clarity and readability of the watch at almost any angle is shockingly good after a Rolex/Tudor!!

I love the Black Bay and the U1 designs for different reasons but aesthetics apart, the U1T is a superior watch technically on the things that matter in a diver.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

When you are hopelessly in love, yeah you just give in!!! 

Yes Gents, picked this LHD just minutes ago #140 ... Being a lefty probably I got it right?! (Not sure) 

Celebrating with a glass of Chablis 

Obviously hasty desperate low quality pix off phone... Shall post proper ones later

Feeling so chuffed really... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A left hand shot  (So in love)


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Everyday is now new watch day for the foreseeable future.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sri said:


> When you are hopelessly in love, yeah you just give in!!!
> 
> Yes Gents, picked this LHD just minutes ago #140 ... Being a lefty probably I got it right?! (Not sure)
> 
> ...


Congrats, Sri! Nice Tudor


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi
> Wish you all a good week. Praying things will look up here.
> I'm kicking things off with the BWITW on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 
> ...


Hi Brice, your Pelagos shots are the best here mate... Hope all is well... Best wishes 

Sri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

BBB


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank u guys. 


Sri
Congrats on the new Pelagos. 
Looks great on you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> A left hand shot  (So in love)


Congrats mate .... wear it in good health .... and always happy hours ....!!!!!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> When you are hopelessly in love, yeah you just give in!!!
> 
> Yes Gents, picked this LHD just minutes ago #140 ... Being a lefty probably I got it right?! (Not sure)
> 
> ...


Bravo! |>

Congratulations Sri, looks great mate :-!


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

Sri said:


> Pairing the Colareb browns with Barbour Dept-B Skyfall jacket.... Yes 79190 Rocks!!!!!!
> 
> Good week ahead Gents


***** shoes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> A left hand shot  (So in love)


Wow congrats Sri!! Love it 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

furrygoat said:


> Everyday is now new watch day for the foreseeable future.


It's a perfect piece! Huge congrats 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Following traf's lead today.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

furrygoat said:


> Everyday is now new watch day for the foreseeable future.


Huge congrats!! It's an awesome watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good morning








Good afternoon 








Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

furrygoat said:


> Everyday is now new watch day for the foreseeable future.


Many congratulations... It's such a beauty!!!


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## samtheman32 (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brunik said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Wow you have a perfect GW too! Figures 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## samtheman32 (Feb 16, 2016)

Brunik said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Showstopper!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> When you are hopelessly in love, yeah you just give in!!!
> 
> Yes Gents, picked this LHD just minutes ago #140 ... Being a lefty probably I got it right?! (Not sure)
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic Sri, I have my eye on one of those as well!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II to start the short work week


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Incoming, but not a Rolex. I am not sure I am in love, but I am definitely in "like."


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> When you are hopelessly in love, yeah you just give in!!!
> 
> Yes Gents, picked this LHD just minutes ago #140 ... Being a lefty probably I got it right?! (Not sure)
> 
> ...


Fantastic, congratulations mate, it's a beauty, love it


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> A left hand shot  (So in love)


Great shot


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

furrygoat said:


> Everyday is now new watch day for the foreseeable future.


Great watch, congratulations


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Incoming, but not a Rolex. I am not sure I am in love, but I am definitely in "like."


Congratulations Bill, looks great


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Congratulations Bill, looks great


Thanks, Donald! I like the shape of the lugs, and the dial intrigues me, plus I dig having the day/date functions. But I'm not sure I like how polished it is.

Regardless, I tossed it on a black colareb strap - the OEM strap is nice, but brown, which I didn't love - and I'm gonna give it a go.

It's a little bit more low-key than some of my other pieces, but still durable as hell. 200m WR is more than enough to rock this guy on a NATO when we hit the beach.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Lukebor said:


> Congrats, Sri! Nice Tudor





Jeep99dad said:


> Thank u guys.
> 
> Sri
> Congrats on the new Pelagos.
> ...





capt-dim said:


> Congrats mate .... wear it in good health .... and always happy hours ....!!!!!





MadMrB said:


> Bravo! |>
> 
> Congratulations Sri, looks great mate :-!





traf said:


> Wow congrats Sri!! Love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





Spunwell said:


> Looks fantastic Sri, I have my eye on one of those as well!





Brisman said:


> Fantastic, congratulations mate, it's a beauty, love it





Brisman said:


> Great shot


Many thanks Gents... I'm chuffed to bits... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Incoming, but not a Rolex. I am not sure I am in love, but I am definitely in "like."


Congratulations Bill... it looks great...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 9989858
> 
> 
> ...


Rob, that blue is killing me... Such a stunning Tudor


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> A left hand shot  (So in love)


Nice! I am a lefty and wear my watch on the right, but I wonder how I'd feel about having the crown on the correct side for once. 

Sri, are the hour plots off-white as the appear to me in the photos? That watch is a beauty!


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

snow diving with the Pelagos LHD


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Nice! I am a lefty and wear my watch on the right, but I wonder how I'd feel about having the crown on the correct side for once.
> 
> Sri, are the hour plots off-white as the appear to me in the photos? That watch is a beauty!


Bill, how strange you say that!  I am a lefty too and felt quite odd to wear it on the "right hand" and the crown looked bit bizarre too 

Yeah the indices are beige luminescent markings... Thanks


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Couple more shots with proper camera


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Couple more shots with proper camera


Sweet bokkeh 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Nice! I am a lefty and wear my watch on the right, but I wonder how I'd feel about having the crown on the correct side for once.
> 
> Sri, are the hour plots off-white as the appear to me in the photos? That watch is a beauty!


Dude, you gotta go for it then. I'm a lefty but rock lefty. I was "first" but bailed out when I heard it was the pelagos. Kinda relieved as I've been busy! Too large for my 6.5. I was so worked up for one of those subs that Sri rocks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Couple more shots with proper camera


Yeah, that watch looks fabulous, I like how they have done the lume plots.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Sweet bokkeh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks mate


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Yeah, that watch looks fabulous, I like how they have done the lume plots.


Indeed mate... Cheers


----------



## dashdaddy (Jun 5, 2016)

Taswell said:


> This one ....
> View attachment 734522


What year is the watch? You the original owner?

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Dude, you gotta go for it then. I'm a lefty but rock lefty. I was "first" but bailed out when I heard it was the pelagos. Kinda relieved as I've been busy! Too large for my 6.5. I was so worked up for one of those subs that Sri rocks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! I may have to give it it a shot down the road at my AD (assuming I ever get a moment to do so). I was thinking of going a bit dressier with my next piece, but items like this make me think I should keep piling on excellent tool watches.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> Rob, that blue is killing me... Such a stunning Tudor


Thanks Sri! Best regards mate!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Incoming, but not a Rolex. I am not sure I am in love, but I am definitely in "like."


So many great things with that watch Bill. Congratulations and wear it in the very best of health.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Incoming, but not a Rolex. I am not sure I am in love, but I am definitely in "like."


Now that is uncanny!! Just received the same watch myself today!!!







Nice one 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> Couple more shots with proper camera


Great pickup Sri, many congratulations! Enjoy!!!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> So many great things with that watch Bill. Congratulations and wear it in the very best of health.


Thanks, Ralph! It's growing on me. 



Buchmann69 said:


> Now that is uncanny!! Just received the same watch myself today!!!
> View attachment 9992034
> 
> Nice one
> ...


Rob, what excellent taste you have! Very nice.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Now that is uncanny!! Just received the same watch myself today!!!
> View attachment 9992034
> 
> Nice one
> ...


Talk about coincidence, nice one guys.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

dashdaddy said:


> What year is the watch? You the original owner?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


Taswell hasn't been around for a while.

The watch would be approx. mid seventies and if I remember correctly he wasn't the original owner.


----------



## Ray Wong (Apr 15, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sri said:


> When you are hopelessly in love, yeah you just give in!!!
> 
> Yes Gents, picked this LHD just minutes ago #140 ... Being a lefty probably I got it right?! (Not sure)
> 
> ...


Congrats, Sri! Beautiful watch! Enjoy it and wear it in good health. 

The more shots I saw in your later posts just make this watch look better & better! Score!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> When you are hopelessly in love, yeah you just give in!!!
> 
> Yes Gents, picked this LHD just minutes ago #140 ... Being a lefty probably I got it right?! (Not sure)
> 
> ...


Mate!! Huge Congrats !!


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Trying out a new Nato combination


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Love the new incomings guys, well done.

Red Sub today, have a good one.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Not worn this one for a while


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Got to approve of Sri's new lefty Pelly and the new Sinn's for Mick and Rob :-!

Tudor and Sinn have risen to the top of my favourite brands list. Top choices there fella's. Must be the change of season causing the sudden influx recently.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> Got to approve of Sri's new lefty Pelly and the new Sinn's for Mick and Rob :-!
> 
> Tudor and Sinn have risen to the top of my favourite brands list. Top choices there fella's. Must be the change of season causing the sudden influx recently.


Thanks mate... Have been lusting for a Pelly for a while tbh and then the LHD came along ... Mick and Rob's Sinns ROCK 

Good day mate


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> Not worn this one for a while


Love THCs mate... Very unique pieces... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CastorTroy3 said:


> View attachment 9993250


Great shot and a great diver


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Congrats, Sri! Beautiful watch! Enjoy it and wear it in good health.
> 
> The more shots I saw in your later posts just make this watch look better & better! Score!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Becker said:


> Mate!! Huge Congrats !!


Many thanks Gents.... I'm still so chuffed


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

fordy964 said:


> Not worn this one for a while


The THC is an awesome watch, I set mine at the end of BST and it has only gained 5 seconds since... that is +0.2/day.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Love the new incomings guys, well done.
> 
> Red Sub today, have a good one.


Just stunning


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Lazy afternoon


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Introducing the new Pelagos LHD to my Tudor family (on leather, perlon, nato, bracelet)... Hope I got the order right 

Good day Gents...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Introducing the new Pelagos LHD to my Tudor family (on leather, perlon, nato, bracelet)... Hope I got the order right
> 
> Good day Gents...


Terrific Tudors  and your new Pelagos complements the group well.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Terrific Tudors  and your new Pelagos complements the group well.


Many thanks Sir... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Loving the colours of LHD.... Have a nice day Gents


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Introducing the new Pelagos LHD to my Tudor family (on leather, perlon, nato, bracelet)... Hope I got the order right
> 
> Good day Gents...


Beautiful, Sri!! Terrific assortment of tudors and colors

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Beautiful, Sri!! Terrific assortment of tudors and colors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Many thanks matey... Cheers


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 9989138


Amazing shot Captain... Cheers


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> Terrific Tudors  and your new Pelagos complements the group well.


Agreed

For a secon there I thought the black Pelagos inhouse was lined up. From a distance the LHD Looks almost the same


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Blue on blue today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok... I'd like to share what it's like wearing an LHD on right hand as a proper lefty ( I am a lefty)...

- firstly there is a constant feeling that I have forgotten to wear a watch, staring at my left hand 
- secondly I feel the Watch wears totally different on the right hand in terms of fit, weight and entire balance of weight 
- wearing a watch on the right hand on bracelet for some weird reason feels great  Yeah I know none sound logical eh! 
- lastly, loving the LHD the way it's got to be worn

Shot this on Bond Street, London


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Agreed
> 
> For a secon there I thought the black Pelagos inhouse was lined up. From a distance the LHD Looks almost the same


That's the beauty mate... it's such a subtle piece


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sri said:


> Ok... I'd like to share what it's like wearing an LHD on right hand as a proper lefty ( I am a lefty)...
> 
> - firstly there is a constant feeling that I have forgotten to wear a watch, staring at my left hand
> - secondly I feel the Watch wears totally different on the right hand in terms of fit, weight and entire balance of weight
> ...


Sri my friend, congrats!!! Amazing watch!!! 

Good for you!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many thanks Batman... Much appreciated... Cheers mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Loving this one on a leather nato.


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Tried the one on the right on my wrist the other day (didn't like the certi markers (just kidding it was beautiful)). Have to resign myself to my DJII I'm wearing now and the others I've already got.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, congrats Sri! Perfect watch for you. It has been a while since you had an incoming. Great Tudor!



Sri said:


> Ok... I'd like to share what it's like wearing an LHD on right hand as a proper lefty ( I am a lefty)...
> 
> - firstly there is a constant feeling that I have forgotten to wear a watch, staring at my left hand
> - secondly I feel the Watch wears totally different on the right hand in terms of fit, weight and entire balance of weight
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks mate.... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wednesday's watch. Cheers everyone.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Introducing the new Pelagos LHD to my Tudor family (on leather, perlon, nato, bracelet)... Hope I got the order right
> 
> Good day Gents...


Fantastic Tudor line up mate, well done.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Loving the colours of LHD.... Have a nice day Gents


Great pics, looks a great watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

hogwldfltr said:


> Tried the one on the right on my wrist the other day (didn't like the certi markers (just kidding it was beautiful). Have to resign myself to my DJII I'm wearing now and the others I've already got.


I tried the Daytona a couple of months back with some nice Champayne provided by the AD.

A nice discount was offered which along with a VAT return made it a good discount, alas, still out of my reach.

Great watch though❤❤❤


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Red Sub for Wednesday, have a great day.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

...


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

red is the theme


----------



## Vincent401 (Sep 14, 2016)

Big chunky block of 904L Steel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Think I'm officially a Pelly addict now 

Good day Gents


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sri said:


> Think I'm officially a Pelly addict now
> 
> Good day Gents


Fantastic dial my friend!!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Gents... cornino today










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Pleased to say my new hat finally arrived. Took over 100 years, but.......


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

What else lol









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## nunzo (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

This is slowly becoming my favorite Tudor. I haven't worn my black bay or pelagos very much recently. The Ranger is so satisfying on a NATO. Cheers !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent401 (Sep 14, 2016)

Sri said:


> Think I'm officially a Pelly addict now
> 
> Good day Gents


Looks great, wear in good health! Congratulations!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vincent401 said:


> Looks great, wear in good health! Congratulations!


Many thanks for kind words... really loving the LHD a lot , Cheers


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Well after seeing Sri and his pictures i just had to:



















Amongst friends #274 and #318... and a 2 liner pelagos. Did I mention they gave me a Tudor hat? 










The macchiato lume is perfect IMO









First Tudor, first pelagos, first LHD 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Evening shot... Love my LHD ⚫


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Well after seeing Sri and his pictures i just had to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow wow wow that's simply so amazing matey... looks stunning on you... Many many congratulations mate... wear in best of health and great memories 

Dig the Tudor cap too ... Cheers mate


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

traf said:


> Well after seeing Sri and his pictures i just had to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge congratulations on your 1st Tudor 

The more I see the LHD Pelagos, the more it grows on me... I just hope there is a normal configuration model in the not too distant future.


----------



## kjk944 (Nov 22, 2016)

Ha


----------



## kjk944 (Nov 22, 2016)

kjk944 said:


> Ha


Happy holidays


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Wow wow wow that's simply so amazing matey... looks stunning on you... Many many congratulations mate... wear in best of health and great memories
> 
> Dig the Tudor cap too ... Cheers mate


Thanks Sri! Really enjoying this. 



MadMrB said:


> Huge congratulations on your 1st Tudor
> 
> The more I see the LHD Pelagos, the more it grows on me... I just hope there is a normal configuration model in the not too distant future.


Thank you Mr B 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's the Pelagos week, LHD RHD sorted  ⚫


----------



## Atleo (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Well after seeing Sri and his pictures i just had to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is simply awesome Dave, you beat me to itI guess it was bad timing for me I just found a great deal on a PAM 372, and you know how I like PAMs. Looks great on ya, enjoy!!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> That is simply awesome Dave, you beat me to itI guess it was bad timing for me I just found a great deal on a PAM 372, and you know how I like PAMs. Looks great on ya, enjoy!!


Thanks Jason!! Had to look up the 372, very nice piece!!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Sub


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> First Tudor, first pelagos, first LHD


Wowie matey great addition!!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Think I'm officially a Pelly addict now
> 
> Good day Gents


Great pic!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nunzo said:


> View attachment 10006218


Looks great, good effort in putting it right, nice one


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Well after seeing Sri and his pictures i just had to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant Dave, so well done, such a great watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> It's the Pelagos week, LHD RHD sorted  ⚫


Did you just buy a Blue Pelagos?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

So, typical experience down under.

First AD, sorry we won't have the new Pelagos for a few weeks. Okay.

Second AD, sorry sir, no such thing exists as a LHD Pelagos.....

Ah well, maybe in a few months....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

For being a wee bit annoyed, the wife is posting tonight.

Looking good with the TT Daytona.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Did you just buy a Blue Pelagos?


Yes mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Yes mate


Brilliant, love it, on my list too, more pics please.

Some more of both together would be great, please.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Never dreamt of two incomings in same week... Blown away by this blue Pelagos 

Good day Gents


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Never dreamt of two incomings in same week... Blown away by this blue Pelagos
> 
> Good day Gents


Yep, looks hot.

Great pick ups, so happy for you.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Yep, looks hot.
> 
> Great pick ups, so happy for you.


Many thanks mate... Very kind words... I tell you, this blue is hot hot hot... Have always lusted for one following Bill's blue Pelagos posts 

Owning LHD, RHD Pelagos feels just great


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> It's the Pelagos week, LHD RHD sorted  ⚫


Whoa this is awesome!!! Double congrats Sri! That blue dial is truly a work of art. Looking forward to the pics. Man! These holidays are getting good already !! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> For being a wee bit annoyed, the wife is posting tonight.
> 
> Looking good with the TT Daytona.


She wears it extremely well, Don. It was worth the agony! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Brilliant Dave, so well done, such a great watch


Cheers sir! I hope you can get yours sooner than later.

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> For being a wee bit annoyed, the wife is posting tonight.
> 
> Looking good with the TT Daytona.


Looks amazing on her mate... Great taste, great style... Cheers mate

p.s. ....but what's with the Aussie ADs eh?  So LHD high on your radar then?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Whoa this is awesome!!! Double congrats Sri! That blue dial is truly a work of art. Looking forward to the pics. Man! These holidays are getting good already !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Many thanks mate... I have no words for this stunning blue dial... So mad about this blue... Love it... Just love it to bits... Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Looks amazing on her mate... Great taste, great style... Cheers mate
> 
> p.s. ....but what's with the Aussie ADs eh?  So LHD high on your radar then?


Yep, high on the list, probably would have bought it today if it was there, not to be, so we will see.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Yep, high on the list, probably would have bought it today if it was there, not to be, so we will see.


Good luck with it mate... Can't wait to see your posts here


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Never dreamt of two incomings in same week... Blown away by this blue Pelagos
> 
> Good day Gents


:-!.....Congrats mate ....!!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> :-!.....Congrats mate ....!!!!


Thanks Captain... Cheers


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

since yesterday ....!!!!b-)b-)b-)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> since yesterday ....!!!!b-)b-)b-)
> 
> View attachment 10013570


Is that a new acquisition mate ?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sri said:


> Never dreamt of two incomings in same week... Blown away by this blue Pelagos
> 
> Good day Gents


Two always beats one. Congrats! Black rubber from vintage on blue pellie......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Never dreamt of two incomings in same week... Blown away by this blue Pelagos
> 
> Good day Gents





Sri said:


> Many thanks mate... Very kind words... I tell you, this blue is hot hot hot... Have always lusted for one following Bill's blue Pelagos posts
> 
> Owning LHD, RHD Pelagos feels just great


Excellent choice, my friend! Or rather, you've made two of them in the same week. 

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans. Starting out the day with a non-Rolex but making a switch for dinner later.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Well after seeing Sri and his pictures i just had to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, congrats. You guys are naturally making me question my choice to bail on it. I can say my right wrist is closer to 7 inches.....the date wheel is amazing and vintage lume is great. Enjoy the new toys guys.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Is that a new acquisition mate ?


... not mate it is a GMT MASTER since 1995 ... and i have borrowed from a friend of mine .... for a test drive ....:-!b-)b-)b-)b-)b-)


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Awesome, congrats. You guys are naturally making me question my choice to bail on it. I can say my right wrist is closer to 7 inches.....the date wheel is amazing and vintage lume is great. Enjoy the new toys guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks bud!! Yes this thing is awesome. But the Daytona will get the nod today 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Yes mate


Wow two in one week, love the blue Pelli


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Turkey Day!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Well after seeing Sri and his pictures i just had to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did not see that coming! Enjoy!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Today a cornibentley










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Atleo (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC time..


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

It's Friday. Hope you all have a great weekend ahead.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a great weekend ya'll.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Zion national park, Utah


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

THC Friday...









Have a great weekend ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great Friday...


----------



## wx_073 (Aug 23, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The Snowflake Gang...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> The Snowflake Gang...


Amazing line-up!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks mate...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Friday skies... glorious day in London


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

join in the crown club .... and i am very happy .... !!!!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> join in the crown club .... and i am very happy .... !!!!
> 
> View attachment 10021346


Congrats!! Can't go wrong with the classic 16610 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Starting off with this today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

traf said:


> Congrats!! Can't go wrong with the classic 16610
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


tnx mate ... it was very hard time for me ... after one year searching ... looking ... trying ... over 30 watches ... new/used ... finnaly i found my sub ... i am very satisfied with my choice ... and now i am in a honeymoon period !!!!!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> join in the crown club .... and i am very happy .... !!!!
> 
> View attachment 10021346


Beautiful Submariner Captain... Many congratulations . It's a such a thrill wearing a Rolex mate... Wear it in good health mate... Cheers


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## grechuta (May 2, 2009)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

CMTFR said:


> It's Friday. Hope you all have a great weekend ahead.
> 
> View attachment 10019754
> 
> ...


Great pics


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> The Snowflake Gang...


Fab Trio! Well done mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Friday skies... glorious day in London


Great shot, weather looks great for November


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

capt-dim said:


> join in the crown club .... and i am very happy .... !!!!
> 
> View attachment 10021346


Great addition


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

somapah said:


>


Fab Shot


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

grechuta said:


>


Love that insert.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


>


Wow! Fantastic, nice one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Explorer II today.

FYI, the only closed 6 on the Explorer date wheel.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Beautiful Submariner Captain... Many congratulations . It's a such a thrill wearing a Rolex mate... Wear it in good health mate... Cheers





Brisman said:


> Great addition


thank you my friends .... i wish you all the best ... enjoy and wear your beauties in good health ... !!!!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP7


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

initially had some mixed feelings, but rapidly bonding now... especially during the otherwise mundane worknight.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


>


Wonderful pic! :-!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Great pics


Thank you very much.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Zavato (Dec 10, 2007)

This: (and I don't know why my photos are 90 degrees rotated)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Sri said:


> Cheers


Looks great! I've seen that the LHD has quickly taken a back seat. Thoughts / comments on the two? How do these wear compared to the BB? Are they much lighter?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Always incredible watches on this sub forum, gents. Have a wonderful evening!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

asonstuf said:


> Looks great! I've seen that the LHD has quickly taken a back seat. Thoughts / comments on the two? How do these wear compared to the BB? Are they much lighter?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Hi mate, thanks. I wear my watches in a rather unduly fussy ways... always trying my best to match with what I wear (jackets/shoes)... that said, between Blue Pelagos and LHD I would always rank LHD slightly above... Again I must admit I love both like hell... with regards to Blackbay (BB) being a 41mm, both the Pelogas (42mm) slightly wear bigger yet lighter given the titanium aspect... in summary I love all my Snowflakes, I would never part them 

P.S. Have also ordered few straps for LHD and may not wear it until they arrived 

Cheers,
Sri


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Meanwhile somewhere in new zealand.....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Verdi said:


> Meanwhile somewhere in new zealand.....


Nice Tuxedo dial there mate...

Rocking something a bit more casual myself










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Sri said:


> Hi mate, thanks. I wear my watches in a rather unduly fussy ways... always trying my best to match with what I wear (jackets/shoes)... that said, between Blue Pelagos and LHD I would always rank LHD slightly above... Again I must admit I love both like hell... with regards to Blackbay (BB) being a 41mm, both the Pelogas (42mm) slightly wear bigger yet lighter given the titanium aspect... in summary I love all my Snowflakes, I would never part them
> 
> P.S. Have also ordered few straps for LHD and may not wear it until they arrived
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer! You've got a great collection. I don't know how you keep so many watches in rotation. I've always found that one or two rise to the top.
I'm undecided between these Tudor and buying back an Exp II I sold a year ago...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Dipped in the cold Venice sea


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Something different today 









iP7


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## ayuboi86 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

This for Sunday bright and early (at least for me)


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Not here yet but is scheduled to arrive Tuesday:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidoff (Oct 26, 2008)

Couple of shots I made recently ...I just love this watch <3


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

txaggie9307 said:


> Not here yet but is scheduled to arrive Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic choice mate... Look forward to pix


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Davidoff said:


> Couple of shots I made recently ...I just love this watch <3


Great pix... Such a classy piece


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sri said:


> Fantastic choice mate... Look forward to pix


Thanks. Your previous post(s) pushed me to this!

I just sold my 2 liner pelagos to fund this purchase and look forward to the blue one as I have watch lusted over this for months.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

LHD on Skyfall Dept-B , Love this Watch like hell!!!

Cheers


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Not a Rolex; obviously. ;-) Hope you don't mind.









Have a great week ahead.


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

CMTFR said:


> Not a Rolex; obviously. ;-) Hope you don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 10039162
> 
> ...


What model is this? Its beautiful.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Krell0 said:


> What model is this? Its beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> ...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> Not a Rolex; obviously. ;-) Hope you don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 10039162
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch! Thanks for sharing it!

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav11 (Dec 1, 2015)

New Pelagos LHD.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice rainy morning here, perfect excuse for fire in the fireplace and TV sports....just sayin.....


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

My newest... Exp 1 Basel 2016. Enjoying the game...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## CorbinDallas (Feb 13, 2012)

Drool...I need to get myself one of these.


MickCollins1916 said:


>


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Momentary strap flirtation with LHD... (how I love this watch!!!)

Black or brown ?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Nice Tuxedo dial there mate...
> 
> Rocking something a bit more casual myself
> 
> ...


That looks great 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Lukebor said:


> Something different today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning. How do you like it ? Been contemplating getting a 1964 re-edition

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> That looks great
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks mate!

I originally bought the Gunny strap for my Tudor Ranger, little did I know it looks even better on the Explorer II.

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Stunning. How do you like it ? Been contemplating getting a 1964 re-edition
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Love it! Very comfortable, looks great on the wrist, and this vintage-sport look: You can't go wrong with this watch 

iP7


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pelagos love is strong today!!

Giving mine a break 



























Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Gorgeous watch! Thanks for sharing it!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> ...


Thank you for your kind words.

Cheers, C


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Matt C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy Monday guys.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope all is well gents  
Have a great week ahead.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

....


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

Datejust


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

inspection day at work. Shirt and rolex seemed compulsory.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 10047602


Great shot Mr B 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 10047586


Great shot mate  Your Submariner rocks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Great shot mate  Your Submariner rocks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


:-!:-!:-! ... me ... my ship ... and my sub ... on duty ... search and rescue at Aegean sea ......!!!!


----------



## xcluded (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

BLNR this wet cloudy morning...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 10047586


So badass!!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Red date this morning









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

with my latest acquisition


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Great shot Mr B


Cheers Sri 

You and Traf have really got me lusting after a Pelagos now... but I'm going to hold out for a while, with the hope Tudor produce a standard crown orientation model like the LHD. :-s


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Red date this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Dave, also to Sri as he whatsapp me a pic of his red pelagos, seems like much action lately but I haven't had time to go over the 50 pages I've missed.

Smashing pelagos indeed, definitely a want want want 

Cheers guys

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

louisuchiha said:


> with my latest acquisition
> 
> View attachment 10048618


THCs are fantastic... Many congratulations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Quick and dirty shot with a proper beer at the end of the day 










Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pelagos off, 79190 vs 116600 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

louisuchiha said:


> with my latest acquisition
> 
> View attachment 10048618


Congratulations, nice Heritage Chrono


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Have a good everyone.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Tudor Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like the Pelagos will have to wait, side tracked by this Big Block. 79170


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II to start the work week and holiday season.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Pelagos off, 79190 vs 116600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been traveling with limited time and internet connection, but a belated congrats to you and Traf on your awesome Tudor pickups! They look fantastic! Wear them in good health :-!

(Sorry Traf, I don't know how to quote two people in the same post from my phone. Since Sri got two Tudors, he got the quote :-d)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Looks like the Pelagos will have to wait, side tracked by this Big Block. 79170


 Big Block is just fantastic mate  Many congratulations


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Been traveling with limited time and internet connection, but a belated congrats to you and Traf on your awesome Tudor pickups! They look fantastic! Wear them in good health :-!
> 
> (Sorry Traf, I don't know how to quote two people in the same post from my phone. Since Sri got two Tudors, he got the quote :-d)


Thanks Jonny... thank you


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Morning guys, for those liking gadgets I've just got the xiaomi mi5 pro and its simply a beast, yet very well built, Apple and Samsung high end cellphones needs to catch up  
I have to admit China can do some premium stuffs nowadays!










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> Cheers Sri
> 
> You and Traf have really got me lusting after a Pelagos now... but I'm going to hold out for a while, with the hope Tudor produce a standard crown orientation model like the LHD. :-s


Thanks mr B this one really did it for me. And scratches the red sub itch in an abstract modern sort of way.



alex79 said:


> Congratulations Dave, also to Sri as he whatsapp me a pic of his red pelagos, seems like much action lately but I haven't had time to go over the 50 pages I've missed.
> 
> Smashing pelagos indeed, definitely a want want want
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex!! Really enjoying it.



Brisman said:


> Looks like the Pelagos will have to wait, side tracked by this Big Block. 79170


These are so underrated! Love it!! Congrats Donald!



JonnyBax said:


> Been traveling with limited time and internet connection, but a belated congrats to you and Traf on your awesome Tudor pickups! They look fantastic! Wear them in good health :-!
> 
> (Sorry Traf, I don't know how to quote two people in the same post from my phone. Since Sri got two Tudors, he got the quote :-d)


Thanks Johnny !

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Morning guys, for those liking gadgets I've just got the xiaomi mi5 pro and its simply a beast, yet very well built, Apple and Samsung high end cellphones needs to catch up
> I have to admit China can do some premium stuffs nowadays!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics..try the Xiaomi Mi Mix, the one that's all screen/without bezel..looks really good..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

..


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

LHD on a khaki nato.... Have a nice day ladies and gents...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> LHD on a khaki nato.... Have a nice day ladies and gents...


Perfect combo! Looking sharp Sri 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Perfect combo! Looking sharp Sri
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave... love khaki natos... blends quite well with the creamy Pelagos


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thought I'd share my latest acquisitions with you guys. A Batman Turtle and a Pepsi SKX. Very pleased with them both


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Looks like the Pelagos will have to wait, side tracked by this Big Block. 79170


Woah, thats a damn fine Tudor right there :-!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Thought I'd share my latest acquisitions with you guys. A Batman Turtle and a Pepsi SKX. Very pleased with them both


Love that Batman!!

Speaking of which:









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Nice pics..try the Xiaomi Mi Mix, the one that's all screen/without bezel..looks really good..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey buddy, hope you are well. thanks for the heads up, I've Google it and it does look sexy, yet the specs are ridiculous


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> LHD on a khaki nato.... Have a nice day ladies and gents...


That's a winner combo mate, is the applied lume color yellowish compare to the standard pelagos?

Love it 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Discovered canvas natos. Sweeeet.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> That's a winner combo mate, is the applied lume color yellowish compare to the standard pelagos?
> 
> Love it
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate... yes mate creamy indices unlike plain white on RHD Pelagos 

Btw your signature reads "MI5", is MI6 the next stop Mr Bond???


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> That's a winner combo mate, is the applied lume color yellowish compare to the standard pelagos?
> 
> Love it
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Yes alex, the yellowed lume is a HUGE appeal factor for me on this watch!

No filter on this shot, appears like this IRL










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 Red today, stuck at the office for a couple more hours.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Yes alex, the yellowed lume is a HUGE appeal factor for me on this watch!
> 
> No filter on this shot, appears like this IRL
> 
> ...


Ha ! I might get one too   
Thanks for the cool pix buddy 


Sri said:


> Thanks mate... yes mate creamy indices unlike plain white on RHD Pelagos
> 
> Btw your signature reads "MI5", is MI6 the next stop Mr Bond???


Nice one mate, should follow the mi6 advise lol

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Looks like the Pelagos will have to wait, side tracked by this Big Block. 79170


Oh my Donald, that is wonderful! Great dial & bezel.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Woah, thats a damn fine Tudor right there :-!


Cheers, I love that silver dial.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Yes alex, the yellowed lume is a HUGE appeal factor for me on this watch!
> 
> No filter on this shot, appears like this IRL
> 
> ...


Saw one today, very tasty indeed.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 10060738


Good shot


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Oh my Donald, that is wonderful! Great dial & bezel.


Cheers mate, good looking watch, definitely underrated as traf mentioned.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

The Big Block put me in the mood, popped the Monte Carlo on for a few hours. 
The date was well out, so I left it as it was.

Have a good one.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Yes alex, the yellowed lume is a HUGE appeal factor for me on this watch!
> 
> No filter on this shot, appears like this IRL
> 
> ...


Just wondering, may have missed this but yellowed lume is also applied to markings on the bezel?


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

9411/0 today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Too much money spent in the last couple years on watches already so no new pieces in the short future as order by the wifey.

But she didn't say anything about straps so...










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jtbr said:


> 9411/0 today.
> 
> View attachment 10064194


Great Snow Flake


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> The Big Block put me in the mood, popped the Monte Carlo on for a few hours.
> The date was well out, so I left it as it was.
> 
> Have a good one.


Congratulations on the other Tudor mate , missed the build up on that acquisition 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Brisman said:


> The Big Block put me in the mood, popped the Monte Carlo on for a few hours.
> The date was well out, so I left it as it was.
> 
> Have a good one.


WOW! This should be seen more often :-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

#1675

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Some more Tudor


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mancayve said:


> View attachment 10064650
> 
> Some more Tudor


Very nice P, is it new? Or am I behind in proceedings?


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Desert sun


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

With an admiralty grey NATO. It really works!!

P.S Placed a few orders with ToxicNATOS for my Pelagos. Can't wait to receive them.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

picklepossy said:


>


Love this new gmt 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mallory, QOS reporting to duty... (on a distressed grey Colareb)


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

with my new daily beater, a good college companion


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Back to true love ❤ 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Hulk showing its dark side.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Switched to Rolex Sea Dweller 116600... back on bracelet...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Timester said:


> Hulk showing its dark side.
> 
> View attachment 10068666


Great shot mate


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sri said:


> Great shot mate


Thank you sir. Cheers.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Gents, thought I'd share some pix from HODINKEE event I had attended last night in London Chelsea... Great event, some great people and some GREAT WATCHES 

With the Hodinkee team









Couldn't believe my Pelagos LHD caught quite some attention last night...









Stunning vintage Seamaster









Beautiful Tudor Snowflake Submariner









More Snowflakes









First time saw a Comex in flesh... Blown away (sorry for poor shot)









An all gold Daytona









Vintage Explorer 1









Creamy 5512. Never seen anything like it









Stunning IWC









My LHD finally found company


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Switching to my 79160 today.


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Sri said:


> Switched to Rolex Sea Dweller 116600... back on bracelet...


Hey there, care to show how different a Pelagos and a SD4000 wear? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Back to true love ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna ask you where is the 500 hehe

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Gents, thought I'd share some pix from HODINKEE event I had attended last night in London Chelsea... Great event, some great people and some GREAT WATCHES
> 
> With the Hodinkee team
> 
> ...


True passion matey.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

The window light hits your wrist while you sit at a stoplight and your remember why we love these little machines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Gents, thought I'd share some pix from HODINKEE event I had attended last night in London Chelsea... Great event, some great people and some GREAT WATCHES
> 
> With the Hodinkee team
> 
> ...


Some great watches, looked like a fun night


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Staying with the 7149 today and the wrong date


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

December already?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

louisuchiha said:


> with my new daily beater, a good college companion
> 
> View attachment 10066074


Congratulations... Great choice... THCs are class...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Gents, thought I'd share some pix from HODINKEE event I had attended last night in London Chelsea... Great event, some great people and some GREAT WATCHES


Love this !!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mpcdude said:


> Hey there, care to show how different a Pelagos and a SD4000 wear? Thanks so much in advance.


Sure. Will do mate

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Very nice P, is it new? Or am I behind in proceedings?


Probably 4 months old Donald. Been rotating watches a week at a time to get an idea of accuracy. 4 months later, back to variety. Omega PO won the accuracy race followed by Reverso with BLNR a close 3rd.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

SD4K... Good day Gents










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Tudor week


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Mancayve said:


> Tudor week


Same here, keep grabbing this one for some reason this week...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mpcdude said:


> Hey there, care to show how different a Pelagos and a SD4000 wear? Thanks so much in advance.


Hi mate, shot these for you, as requested... Cheers

Two totally different watches eh?!  42 vs 40














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Sri said:


> Hi mate, shot these for you, as requested... Cheers
> 
> Two totally different watches eh?!  42 vs 40
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Whoa! That Leftie is huge!?!


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Sri said:


> Mpcdude said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there, care to show how different a Pelagos and a SD4000 wear? Thanks so much in advance.
> ...


Wow. Didn't know the Pelagos is so much bigger. The stats state that the Pelagos is 13.8mm thick while the SD4k is 15mm. Yet in the pics the Tudor looks a lot thicker. Thanks a bunch for the comparisons!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Mpcdude said:


> Wow. Didn't know the Pelagos is so much bigger. The stats state that the Pelagos is 13.8mm thick while the SD4k is 15mm. Yet in the pics the Tudor looks a lot thicker. Thanks a bunch for the comparisons!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Keep in mind, in his pics the Pelagos is on a NATO, which will likely add 2-4mm depending on the NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hi mate, shot these for you, as requested... Cheers
> 
> Two totally different watches eh?!  42 vs 40
> 
> ...


Am surprised how much bigger the pelagos looks vs the SD4K matey, I want both now and, now 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mpcdude said:


> Wow. Didn't know the Pelagos is so much bigger. The stats state that the Pelagos is 13.8mm thick while the SD4k is 15mm. Yet in the pics the Tudor looks a lot thicker. Thanks a bunch for the comparisons!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





alex79 said:


> Am surprised how much bigger the pelagos looks vs the SD4K matey, I want both now and, now
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Gents, obviously 42 wears bigger over 40 mm. That said, if you wore Pelagos on its own it doesn't look "chunkier" at all... Personally if Pelagos were designed any smaller I'm not too sure. IMHO Pelagos and Dweller are not comparable and must be enjoyed totally based on their original design... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Gents, obviously 42 wears bigger over 40 mm. That said, if you wore Pelagos on its own it doesn't look "chunkier" at all... Personally if Pelagos were designed any smaller I'm not too sure. IMHO Pelagos and Dweller are not comparable and must be enjoyed totally based on their original design... Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Couldn't agree more with you my friend, what was meant is that the 2 mm difference appears to be like a lot more than 2 mm on the pix, perhaps an optic illusion or too much red wine :think:
The pelagos is also on a nato which increases its thickness somehow...

I personally could live with both in perfect harmony 

Cheers matey

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes Alex... what red wine that btw ... Cheers mate


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! - Am I in the minority by thinking the black GMT just looks so much more classy and superior to the Coke & Pepsi? :-s


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MadMrB said:


> Very nice! - Am I in the minority by thinking the black GMT just looks so much more classy and superior to the Coke & Pepsi? :-s


Thank you! I guess I'm in that same minority. Although I do like the Pepsi, the licorice really speaks to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Yesterday










Today


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

1983 Datejust (silver dial)...


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> Very nice! - Am I in the minority by thinking the black GMT just looks so much more classy and superior to the Coke & Pepsi? :-s


Same here. I love Jon's posts


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Relaxing with Bluesy today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Timester said:


> View attachment 10077666


My grail!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

_


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

__


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Becker said:


> Same here. I love Jon's posts


Thanks, Becker! I always enjoy your posts as well. Pure class!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

It has been awhile. 

New acquisition today


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> It has been awhile.
> 
> New acquisition today


Wow...Did you pick both?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sri said:


> Wow...Did you pick both?


Yes I did sir.... the goal was just the LHD, but wife said she likes the 36...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Yes I did sir.... the goal was just the LHD, but wife said she likes the 36...


Wow! Very well done Sir... Many congratulations to you both on such fine pick ups... Can't wait for your LHD shots... Cheers


----------



## vchau76 (May 26, 2011)

Tudor Black Bay Dark - just picked up yesterday from local AD.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Gentlemen, have a great weekend.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

vchau76 said:


> Tudor Black Bay Dark - just picked up yesterday from local AD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many incomings here lately... is it Christmas time???  Bring on the festivities !!!! 
Congratulations... lovely Dark Knight 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Counting down the hours til the weekend.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

When honeymoons clash! LHD later today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Yes I did sir.... the goal was just the LHD, but wife said she likes the 36...


Compromising is a smart move, great choices and congratulations


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> When honeymoons clash! LHD later today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   yes yes yes

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> It has been awhile.
> 
> New acquisition today


Great double incoming! Congrats 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> When honeymoons clash! LHD later today
> 
> 
> 
> ...





alex79 said:


> yes yes yes
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Really like this pic, socks and loafers as well!


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Speedy today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Really like this pic, socks and loafers as well!


Thanks Becker!! Great eyes 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> When honeymoons clash! LHD later today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As nice as all your watches are, you cant tell me that every time you wear one, you dont say to yourself, "I cant believe im not wearing the 16500".









Wearing my "goto" on casual Friday today.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> As nice as all your watches are, you cant tell me that every time you wear one, you dont say to yourself, "I cant believe im not wearing the 16500".
> 
> View attachment 10086690
> 
> ...


Absolutely spot on Ralph... I get the guilt trip for sure !!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mid night love...


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

vchau76 said:


> Tudor Black Bay Dark - just picked up yesterday from local AD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunner. Love the BB Dark. Enjoy it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> It has been awhile.
> 
> New acquisition today


Great double pick up


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

vchau76 said:


> Tudor Black Bay Dark - just picked up yesterday from local AD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, great looking watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> When honeymoons clash! LHD later today
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Terrific watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Timester said:


>


And the white dial, beautiful.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

The switch came, albeit a bit late. 











Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Terrific watch.


Thanks Don, this one is still number 1 by a landslide 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with Tudor, enjoy the weekend.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

It's about time


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Catching up on posts. Been wearing this a lot .



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

SD+TT ;-)


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP7


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Morning gents










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Sunset


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

My latest acquisition!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## WindyCityWatchGuy (Nov 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Nav11 (Dec 1, 2015)

More LHD love.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I'll join the LHD bash 

Good weekend Gents


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Polar explorer this Saturday for me boys.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Explorer and a batch of seasonal shortbread cookies awaiting a quality check.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MuckyMark said:


> Explorer and a batch of seasonal shortbread cookies awaiting a quality check.


Classy Explorer mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Great day for a dip

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps =)









Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

fordy964 said:


>


Makes me really miss mine! Awesome

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

.... my little magic ....!!!!!


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Went with the leftie today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay Heritage...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SDc for the evening


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Third day in a row. Just love this GMT. Have a good night!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

___


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Please don't tell wife that I tried on the fabric strap of her BB36


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Explorer II for the start of the week.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

LHD on new distressed grey Colareb... Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> LHD on new distressed grey Colareb... Cheers


Wow great look mate 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Athenian trireme 5th century before christ ....:-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Wow great look mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks mate  There's so much you can do with an LHD in terms of strap combos... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> Athenian trireme 5th century before christ ....:-!
> 
> View attachment 10110810
> 
> ...


Great pix Captain as ever... How I miss stunning Greece!!! Any places you'd recommend for January where there wouldn't be snow or crazy temperatures like the UK ... Cheers matey


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona in a jubilee type mood


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Explorer II for the start of the week.


Love this one! So incredible! What a great way to start the week.
Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Tudor Heritage Ranger on leather, while at work..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Heritage Chrono... Such an understated gem of a watch (perhaps reason why I love it more)... Cheers


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

AP today.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Woke up early to take this shot, it will be my wotd.:-d


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That 10 O' Clock shot


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> LHD on new distressed grey Colareb... Cheers


Great look


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

capt-dim said:


> Athenian trireme 5th century before christ ....:-!
> 
> View attachment 10110810
> 
> ...


Great post, thanks.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Love this one! So incredible! What a great way to start the week.
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Third day in a row. Just love this GMT. Have a good night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as I appreciate the Coke and Pepsi and BLNR, it's just hard to beat a black GMT. That combo is solid. Love that watch Jon.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sri said:


> Tudor Heritage Chrono... Such an understated gem of a watch (perhaps reason why I love it more)... Cheers


Well said, Sri. This is a gem of a watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> As much as I appreciate the Coke and Pepsi and BLNR, it's just hard to beat a black GMT. That combo is solid. Love that watch Jon.


Thanks for your kind words! I've been tempted to switch to the Pepsi but I'm just loving this combo too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Another day wearing GMT watch..


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Took off my BB and placed it back in its spot tonight, right were it belongs. My wife called my bedside table a disaster and said I needed to clean it up, get a system.:-s She said if I could find anyone else with a MESS like mine she'd let me keep it.:think:

I need some help here guys. Someone send me a pick.:-!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

It's a vintage kind of day today, with a late 60s example from Rolex, and a late 2000s example from Apple.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 10117210
> 
> 
> Took off my BB and placed it back in its spot tonight, right were it belongs. My wife called my bedside table a disaster and said I needed to clean it up, get a system.:-s She said if I could find anyone else with a MESS like mine she'd let me keep it.:think:
> ...


Oh dear... What a beautiful "mess"... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry no TudoRolex










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Amazing shot!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)

Two-tone Sub today:


----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 10118978


That's very sharp - like it alot!


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Not a TudoRolex but I want to share my Black Friday haul, a white dial JeanRichard Terrascope...got a smokin deal from Ashford..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Open six day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Red date today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinrmenezes (Jul 23, 2014)

Just a dash of blue


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Driving with the Black Bay to werk & diving at my desk with it


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Black Bay Blue


----------



## Everyworks (Jul 13, 2011)

Trying out some new straps!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Everyworks said:


> Trying out some new straps!


Very nice


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thought I'd show you guys this, a wee GTG last Sunday, also the last day with my Pepsi, sorry to see it go but I can't keep them all.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with my Explorer today.

Have a great day.


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

Had fun with some friends yesterday


----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

118238


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Open 6 love.









Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Thought I'd show you guys this, a wee GTG last Sunday, also the last day with my Pepsi, sorry to see it go but I can't keep them all.


Cool! Was it in Syd or Brissy?

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

damo_t said:


> Cool! Was it in Syd or Brissy?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


In Brisvegas


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Hulk today
Cheers


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Great pix Captain as ever... How I miss stunning Greece!!! Any places you'd recommend for January where there wouldn't be snow or crazy temperatures like the UK ... Cheers matey


tnx Sri .... And sorry mate for my delay ... i recommend you the city of Athens for your January vacations ... between 15-30 January the max temp. Is 15-20 Celsius &#8230;. i think is very well for winter time !!!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> tnx Sri .... And sorry mate for my delay ... i recommend you the city of Athens for your January vacations ... between 15-30 January the max temp. Is 15-20 Celsius &#8230;. i think is very well for winter time !!!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


No problem at all...Thanks Captain... Athens ah! how nice!!! Love Athens.. One of my favourite cities in the world... 20 degrees sounds amazing  Shall keep you posted of my potential visit next month... Cheers


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Everyworks (Jul 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Very nice


Thank you!


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Feeling the winter vibes in the UK!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dweller


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Lunch, I need to find some lunch.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR to the bar...


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Another day to enjoy the Pepsi:*


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sri said:


> No problem at all...Thanks Captain... Athens ah! how nice!!! Love Athens.. One of my favourite cities in the world... 20 degrees sounds amazing  Shall keep you posted of my potential visit next month... Cheers


If you visit... send pm!! 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Certainly, Batman 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pborrica (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the 1680 red for hump day, it's all down hill from here


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

1665 Sea Dweller today and for my 7K post

Have a good one


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

My new BB on a digital camo Nato watching my wife make dinner.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I want to go down and play!!! ;p


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

My first shot using a DSLR camera


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

..


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

New to me this week chaps, has taken a few days to get used to the 40mm size on my 7.5" wrist, after coming from some larger watches. Watch is stunning though, very happy with my early Christmas present to myself ;-)


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

woodruffm said:


> New to me this week chaps, has taken a few days to get used to the 40mm size on my 7.5" wrist, after coming from some larger watches. Watch is stunning though, very happy with my early Christmas present to myself ;-)
> 
> View attachment 10137042


Congratulations, great watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Just had this come in today.

Thought I'd give you guys on my regular thread a look at this before I headed to the Omega forum for comments.

Omega "Big Blue" early seventies, the first automatic Divers Chronograph. Big at 44mm and very tall.

Very rare, even rarer with a full set including the sales receipt from '75.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Forgive me, but I'm feeling so much love for my BB today that I had to post another...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

woodruffm said:


> New to me this week chaps, has taken a few days to get used to the 40mm size on my 7.5" wrist, after coming from some larger watches. Watch is stunning though, very happy with my early Christmas present to myself ;-)
> 
> View attachment 10137042


Congratulations mate... it's a classic 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Just had this come in today.
> 
> Thought I'd give you guys on my regular thread a look at this before I headed to the Omega forum for comments.
> 
> ...


Wow... amazing vintage stuff... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> No problem at all...Thanks Captain... Athens ah! how nice!!! Love Athens.. One of my favourite cities in the world... 20 degrees sounds amazing  Shall keep you posted of my potential visit next month... Cheers


Fantastic mate.... i will be very glad to meet you in Athens ... please give me a notice one week before your arrival to arrange e meeting.....:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

Becker said:


> Same here. I love Jon's posts


Im biased of course but I prefer the black. I just love my black 1675.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

993RS said:


> Im biased of course but I prefer the black. I just love my black 1675. Wearing it today on a brand new Panatime strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Lark (Jun 16, 2016)

woodruffm said:


> New to me this week chaps, has taken a few days to get used to the 40mm size on my 7.5" wrist, after coming from some larger watches. Watch is stunning though, very happy with my early Christmas present to myself ;-)
> 
> View attachment 10137042


Very nice! I've got a 7.75" wrist and I'm struggling with getting a 40mm Rolex. BTW that looks good on you for sure.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> Fantastic mate.... i will be very glad to meet you in Athens ... please give me a notice one week before your arrival to arrange e meeting.....:-!:-!:-!:-!


Very kind... Thanks mate... Sure mate 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)

Back to my two-tone sub today.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Red pelagos by day, Daytona by night for company Christmas party on yacht  trying on outfit with pelagos, not bad either!


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Red pelagos by day, Daytona by night for company Christmas party on yacht  trying on outfit with pelagos, not bad either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody sharp there mate... Rock the yacht bash 

It's amazing how slick Pelagos looks on that jacket... slick and sexy Tudors 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 10141314


Rock star shot mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

LHD on left hand today... Cheers Gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

993RS said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very Nice Mate!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Red pelagos by day, Daytona by night for company Christmas party on yacht  trying on outfit with pelagos, not bad either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharp!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Some macros shot on an iPhone. Not too bad. Maybe a little grainy.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Bloody sharp there mate... Rock the yacht bash
> 
> It's amazing how slick Pelagos looks on that jacket... slick and sexy Tudors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Sri! I really can't get over how well Tudor did this watch. Truly addicting 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Sharp!


Cheers Becker! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spotted our very own Sri in this article on the 'dink
"Photo Report: Watch Spotting At The HODINKEE Meet-Up In London (Plus Our Holiday 2016 Pop-Up At Harrods)" via @watchville
https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/25382/click

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Just had this come in today.
> 
> Thought I'd give you guys on my regular thread a look at this before I headed to the Omega forum for comments.
> 
> ...


And the 2016 award for "Coolest Watch Pickup of the Year" goes to BRISMAN! Great Set!

That case could be used as a underwater housing for what I'm wearing today.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy Friday guys!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Timester said:


> Some macros shot on an iPhone. Not too bad. Maybe a little grainy.


Fantastic shots mate , can't believe you managed those with an iPhone 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sri said:


> Fantastic shots mate , can't believe you managed those with an iPhone
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. I use an app call Camera+. It can do all kinds of tricks. Really great app.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

bonus shot!


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Wow... amazing vintage stuff...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Red pelagos by day, Daytona by night for company Christmas party on yacht  trying on outfit with pelagos, not bad either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking very dapper


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> And the 2016 award for "Coolest Watch Pickup of the Year" goes to BRISMAN! Great Set!
> 
> That case could be used as a underwater housing for what I'm wearing today.
> 
> View attachment 10143026




Cheers mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Timester said:


> Thanks. I use an app call Camera+. It can do all kinds of tricks. Really great app.


Thanks, I think I'll give this app a go.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Timester said:


> Thanks. I use an app call Camera+. It can do all kinds of tricks. Really great app.


Cheers mate....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

A little Christmas tree love. Last time I'll wear this beauty as it's off to a new home :-(









I'll miss the BBB but I have an incoming that I'll pick up after work :-! It's gonna be a long day.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> A little Christmas tree love. Last time I'll wear this beauty as it's off to a new home :-(
> 
> View attachment 10146298
> 
> ...


Wow Jonny, what's the incoming like? An LHD?  Can't wait...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 10146218


Hello Mr B, it's such a clean classy piece ... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Today red...










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Spotted our very own Sri in this article on the 'dink
> "Photo Report: Watch Spotting At The HODINKEE Meet-Up In London (Plus Our Holiday 2016 Pop-Up At Harrods)" via @watchville
> https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/25382/click
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


That's very kind mate... Many thanks... It was one hell of an event in London 

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Red today... Has been a while.


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Sri said:


> That's very kind mate... Many thanks... It was one hell of an event in London
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like a blast, need the Hodinkee team to come by my way for an event.


----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)

16610 today.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Have a great weekend all! My first shot with the Camera+ app. Need to play around with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Hello Mr B, it's such a clean classy piece ... Cheers


Thanks Sri


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Have a great weekend all! My first shot with the Camera+ app. Need to play around with it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ralph! Beauty 

I'll join you









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Wow Jonny, what's the incoming like? An LHD?  Can't wait...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


No LHD. I don't think my wrist/arm size can handle it. Shame because it's such a great looking piece.

And the incoming shall remain a surprise until it has arrived ;-)


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Friday gents.


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

My Big Block









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

JonnyBax said:


> No LHD. I don't think my wrist/arm size can handle it. Shame because it's such a great looking piece.
> 
> And the incoming shall remain a surprise until it has arrived ;-)


Can't wait to see it, Jonny! My guess is Sub Date.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Have a great weekend all! My first shot with the Camera+ app. Need to play around with it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


End game stuff there


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)

sryukon said:


> My Big Block
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice - I remember when it wasn't too hard to find those for about $1500.00. I regret not every picking one up.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

HAGW, Gents 









iP7


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brunik said:


> Today red...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Zambian4ever said:


> Red today... Has been a while.


Gorgeous reds gentlemen 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hulk for the day...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

TitanCi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot buddy! iPhone 7+ portrait mode?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

traf said:


> Great shot buddy! iPhone 7+ portrait mode?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


It is bud!!! Nice eye!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Timester said:


> Thanks. I use an app call Camera+. It can do all kinds of tricks. Really great app.


Hello mate, this is a great app... Many thanks... Posting some pix from it... Cheers


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

picture host


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Explorer II today, have a great weekend everyone!


Amazing symmetry 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Arghh! Apparently FedEx had a mechanical issue in Nashville (I do not live in, or near Nashville) so my pretty new timepiece went from "delivered Friday by noon" to "staying the weekend in Music City" o|o|o|

I will live vicariously through you fine people until then.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Have a great weekend all! My first shot with the Camera+ app. Need to play around with it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic mate.

Started playing around with that app myself.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

sryukon said:


> My Big Block
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are fab watches


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like a few of us are trying the Camera+ app.

Here's my first crack at it.

Thanks Timester.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> Amazing symmetry
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, it was a lucky catch, everything but the seconds hand was pure luck.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

JonnyBax said:


> Arghh! Apparently FedEx had a mechanical issue in Nashville (I do not live in, or near Nashville) so my pretty new timepiece went from "delivered Friday by noon" to "staying the weekend in Music City" o|o|o|
> 
> I will live vicariously through you fine people until then.


Noooooooooooo! Hang in there buddy. Maybe it will show up tomorrow.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Arghh! Apparently FedEx had a mechanical issue in Nashville (I do not live in, or near Nashville) so my pretty new timepiece went from "delivered Friday by noon" to "staying the weekend in Music City" o|o|o|
> 
> I will live vicariously through you fine people until then.


Jonny, hang in there mate... I'm desperately waiting here for your "incoming" post 

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Looks like a few of us are trying the Camera+ app.
> 
> Here's my first crack at it.
> 
> Thanks Timester.


Yes mate... it's a cool App... Thanks to our Timester indeed 

Not sure how many tried using Light Room iPhone version in "Pro" mode... I cannot believe it offers many manual settings, including long exposure... Shot this hand held at 1/4 second 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Looks like a few of us are trying the Camera+ app.
> 
> Here's my first crack at it.
> 
> Thanks Timester.


Happy to help, mate. I mainly use it to crop the photos and do some post-processing. It has tons of options and settings that I've not used but I should also explore them a little more. I was lucky to get it free a couple of years ago and now I use it pretty much exclusively for my iphone photos. One nice hidden little feature is in the Apple Photos app you can pull up the Camera+ photo editing tools from within the Photos app. Just click the Edit button at the bottom when viewing a photo and then the symbol that is a circle with ... inside it. You should see the Camera+ app icon to edit the photo directly. Have fun!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Timester said:


> Noooooooooooo! Hang in there buddy. Maybe it will show up tomorrow.


Thanks Timester. My fingers are crossed


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Jonny, hang in there mate... I'm desperately waiting here for your "incoming" post
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Sri! Looking forward to sharing :-!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sri said:


> Not sure how many tried using Light Room iPhone version in "Pro" mode... I cannot believe it offers many manual settings, including long exposure... Shot this hand held at 1/4 second


Camera+ can do this. Here's a video of a guy showing how to do it.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

My tough guy


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Grape OP.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Timester said:


> Camera+ can do this. Here's a video of a guy showing how to do it.


Thanks mate... Fab App indeed... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


>


Classy 16570 mate (Zero date) ?!  Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

A little more refined for me this Saturday.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Christmas party today. The blue and red nato go pretty well with my Tudor.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Trying something with the Daytona 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Trying something with the Daytona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're going to send some over the edge. I like it...a lot.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> You're going to send some over the edge. I like it...a lot.


Cheers Ralph! One more for you 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Daytona on my wrist today..


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

traf said:


> Gorgeous reds gentlemen
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks. Next up is DaytonaC... I am jealous of yourself and the others with them. Just trying to exercise patience as I have made too many moves too soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Going with this tonight








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Bleu-Noir'ed... HAGW Gents


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Gratuitous lume shot, which caused some focusing confusion...


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

No tak


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Bleu-Noir'ed... HAGW Gents


Looking good, Sri :-!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Becker said:


>


What it's December 0 ? Don't tell my daughter she will be very disappointed


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Just playing around with the app.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Looking good, Sri :-!


Thanks Jonny... Yeah the BLNR is always good looking 

What's the latest on your incoming mate? Can't wait 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

My latest acquisition and an early Xmas gift ��to myself-the revered Submariner. One of the most iconic watch ever made. This is the watch that i've always wanted since I got into watches and horology. In fact, it is THE watch that kickstarted this excessively unhealthy(?) hobby and obsession. The quality of the Sub's case, movement, dial, bracelet, bezel and wearing comfort are all superlative in their own rights. This watch is literally a manifestation of perfection. My reveries of this watch can finally end ��.

I also bought this watch to commemorate a milestone. In my country, Singapore, every able-bodied male who turns 18 will have to spend a mandatory 2 years in the Army, Air Force or the Navy. I served under an Armour Regiment as a Combat Signaller. Some days are tough(downpour at 4am while I'm in a tropical jungle) while some days are some of the most memorable ever. I finished my service this week and used this watch to mark my commission.

Enjoy the photos my friends. You guys were a huge help in helping me make my decision.

Some freebies from the AD. 2 leather travel pouches and a watch strap case.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mpcdude said:


> My latest acquisition and an early Xmas gift ��to myself-the revered Submariner. One of the most iconic watch ever made. This is the watch that i've always wanted since I got into watches and horology. In fact, it is THE watch that kickstarted this excessively unhealthy(?) hobby and obsession. The quality of the Sub's case, movement, dial, bracelet, bezel and wearing comfort are all superlative in their own rights. This watch is literally a manifestation of perfection. My reveries of this watch can finally end ��.
> 
> I also bought this watch to commemorate a milestone. In my country, Singapore, every able-bodied male who turns 18 will have to spend a mandatory 2 years in the Army, Air Force or the Navy. I served under an Armour Regiment as a Combat Signaller. Some days are tough(downpour at 4am while I'm in a tropical jungle) while some days are some of the most memorable ever. I finished my service this week and used this watch to mark my commission.
> 
> ...


It's a classic... Many congratulations

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Sri said:


> It's a classic... Many congratulations
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you my friend.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My Explorer 214270 Mk1 a perfect watch for any occasion for me.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Thanks Jonny... Yeah the BLNR is always good looking
> 
> What's the latest on your incoming mate? Can't wait
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Well, it's been sitting on a FedEx airplane about forty miles from my house since last night. I briefly considered a heist, but I don't think they allow watches in prison  I shall have to wait until Monday.

It's not as exciting a piece as I see most of you post on here, but for me it is quite the milestone


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Smurf today.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mpcdude said:


> My latest acquisition and an early Xmas gift ��to myself-the revered Submariner. One of the most iconic watch ever made. This is the watch that i've always wanted since I got into watches and horology. In fact, it is THE watch that kickstarted this excessively unhealthy(?) hobby and obsession. The quality of the Sub's case, movement, dial, bracelet, bezel and wearing comfort are all superlative in their own rights. This watch is literally a manifestation of perfection. My reveries of this watch can finally end ��.
> 
> I also bought this watch to commemorate a milestone. In my country, Singapore, every able-bodied male who turns 18 will have to spend a mandatory 2 years in the Army, Air Force or the Navy. I served under an Armour Regiment as a Combat Signaller. Some days are tough(downpour at 4am while I'm in a tropical jungle) while some days are some of the most memorable ever. I finished my service this week and used this watch to mark my commission.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on completing your service and well done buying an iconic watch to celebrate.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sunday Best


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents - Heuer today 









iP7


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ulotny said:


>


Great pix buddy.

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Ever since I got the BLNR it's hard to wear any other watch on navys and blues  Great Sunday Gents...


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

16800


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Going with Pamela today








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

Coming back from Disney with my daughter to Chicago with 6-8" of snow. My Explorer II, a great travel watch.


----------



## mattfm (Feb 1, 2008)

New aquisition.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SD for a day of watching my Buffalo Bills play Pittsburgh. 

Great Sunday, fellas!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My today watch.

Enjoy Sunday. 14 days till Christmas.


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)

5513 "L" serial


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

A beautiful day in the desert southwest!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

I get why this guy Newman couldn't take these off his wrist









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I love matte/satin dial!


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Completely smitten by the BBB


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

No Rolex today, sorry.

A friend offered me this POC at a price I couldn't refuse.

Great watch but I think it will be a short stay.


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Photos taken on/at: 12/12 - 12:12:12



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still with the SubC ND


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good morning and have a great week ahead ....!!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> No Rolex today, sorry.
> 
> A friend offered me this POC at a price I couldn't refuse.
> 
> Great watch but I think it will be a short stay.


I love POs mate... Solid watch... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Trying the red pelagos on a new watchgecko seat belt material NATO. Very nice indeed!


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Brisman said:


> No Rolex today, sorry.
> 
> A friend offered me this POC at a price I couldn't refuse.
> 
> Great watch but I think it will be a short stay.


That's a beautiful watch! Looks like a keeper to me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Becker said:


>


Looking dapper as usual, Becker!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still this.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Looking dapper as usual, Becker!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend!


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My Rolex Day-Date 18 k white gold oysterquartz.


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*New member of the family:*


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

SD 16600










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

First hours with my first Rolex :-! b-) :-d


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Becker said:


>


I wish this came in white stick dial (116234, white stick dial on oyster bracelet). The closest thing to that is a white dial 116264-turn o graph I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

JonnyBax said:


> First hours with my first Rolex :-! b-) :-d
> 
> View attachment 10180226
> 
> ...


Yessss! Congrats Johnny 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

trying out a new photog app someone here mentioned..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> I wish this came in white stick dial (116234, white stick dial on oyster bracelet). The closest thing to that is a white dial 116264-turn o graph I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the white dialled Turn o graph with the red accents.

BTW Photos don't do justice to the one I'm wearing.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

JonnyBax said:


> First hours with my first Rolex :-! b-) :-d
> 
> View attachment 10180226
> 
> ...


Congrats there matey!


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

JonnyBax said:


> First hours with my first Rolex :-! b-) :-d









Congrats again, Jonny! What we really want to see is the classic holding a beer shot with the Sub on the wrist.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to start the work week, it's going to be hard for me to stay focused the next two weeks.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Blue Tudor for the Monday Blues 








Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Timester said:


> View attachment 10181090
> Congrats again, Jonny! What we really want to see is the classic holding a beer shot with the Sub on the wrist.


Thanks Rick!

Now that's a good idea! It will probably have to wait as I just finished shoveling/cleaning off cars for my in-laws and my wife's grandparents. The Sub performed admirably :-!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

traf said:


> Yessss! Congrats Johnny
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> First hours with my first Rolex :-! b-) :-d
> 
> View attachment 10180226
> 
> ...


Oh brother Jonny, I'm so chuffed for you fella... I'd like to blow up a couple of Champers  So happy for you mate... and the best part yet is you chose a non-date Submariner... Wow!!! That is some taste Looks AMAZING on you mate...

Wear it in best of health and tonnes of amazing memories mate... Cheers mate

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Oh brother Jonny, I'm so chuffed for you fella... I'd like to blow up a couple of Champers  So happy for you mate... and the best part yet is you chose a non-date Submariner... Wow!!! That is some taste Looks AMAZING on you mate...
> 
> Wear it in best of health and tonnes of amazing memories mate... Cheers mate
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Sri, you are far too kind. Thank you so much!

I am really excited for this and to start building memories with it. It was a close call between the Sub and new Exp I, but I could not be happier 

Thanks to you and all the Rolex/Tudor members (especially those in this thread) for inspiration and advice :-!

Now I owe my wife a cat - which I'm convinced will cost more than this watch over its life ;-)


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Omega time


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

First time on suede for me. Liking it! 









Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

JonnyBax said:


> First hours with my first Rolex :-! b-) :-d
> 
> View attachment 10180226
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Great choice. This is one of my all time favorites. I hope you enjoy it for years to come!

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sri said:


> Oh brother Jonny, I'm so chuffed for you fella... I'd like to blow up a couple of Champers


OK, I had to google the meaning of Champers. :-d

Yea, I'd like to blow up a couple for Jonny also, ha ha. Really happy for him.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

JonnyBax said:


> First hours with my first Rolex :-! b-) :-d
> 
> View attachment 10180226
> 
> ...


Congratulations Jonny! Wear it in the very best of health!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Two days on the Black Bay...its like a second honeymoon.

















Discrete badass watch. 
Tudor got this one right.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 10174778
> 
> View attachment 10174786


Good looking Tudor Chrono


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> I love POs mate... Solid watch... Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers, big watch this one at 45.5mm


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> That's a beautiful watch! Looks like a keeper to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers, it's a great looking watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Still this.


Great pic. Bill.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

daveolson5 said:


> My Rolex Day-Date 18 k white gold oysterquartz.


Let's see a pic. Mate, bet it's a cracker


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

ABM001 said:


> *New member of the family:*


Congratulations, great watch,


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

JonnyBax said:


> First hours with my first Rolex :-! b-) :-d
> 
> View attachment 10180226
> 
> ...


Fantastic, gotta love a ND Sub.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brunik said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Gorgeous as ever


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Blue Tudor for the Monday Blues
> View attachment 10181770
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic. Rob.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Luckily enough to get this one on loan from a mate.

I'm impressed by the after market Gunny strap he put on it.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Blue Tudor for the Monday Blues
> View attachment 10181770
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely sublime! :-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Timester said:


> OK, I had to google the meaning of Champers. :-d
> 
> Yea, I'd like to blow up a couple for Jonny also, ha ha. Really happy for him.


Haha... Cheers Timester 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Cheers, big watch this one at 45.5mm


Yes mate... I have the 45.5 PO... I love it... Your chrono probably wears much thicker, bigger and heavier too... It's a great watch 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

BLNR Today


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Some really hard desk diving on the go today ;-)


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

BLNR for today...


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Layers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

afternoon transition ... after long - long time my BB ....b-)


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Yup, I would get that date window checked out. Looked even worse here:











somapah said:


>


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

LHD today... Love this watch


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Timing biscotti


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

traf said:


> Yessss! Congrats Johnny
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thank you Traf! :-!

Edit:

Congrats Traf, I have now thanked you twice for the same comment ;-)

Also, I am hopeless and have not yet figured out how to accurately quote multiple people in the seame post. I thought I had it, but no.

So, thank you to all who offered well wishes and congratulations! You really are some fine people :-!


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Whoops.. wrong forum! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Matt C said:


> Whoops.. wrong forum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I like this B&S strap.


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Still in the honeymoon phase😍


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

still with Omega..


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

My Exp 1 in the pitch dark cinema.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Let's get festive


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Completed one year with my 'one watch'  
Impulse purchase turned to solid keeper


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice day...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, hope all is well in this last week before Xmas  
Maybe an incoming tmrw if am lucky :think :

For now can't break up with this









Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Hello guys, hope all is well in this last week before Xmas
> Maybe an incoming tmrw if am lucky :think :
> 
> For now can't break up with this
> ...


Wow... what it's like mate? Give us a hint?!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Wow... what it's like mate? Give us a hint?!


Sure matey, it will be a diver and since you know me well enough you surely will guess which one after checking this link out https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3845418

Wink wink 

Will report back ASAP


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Sure matey, it will be a diver and since you know me well enough you surely will guess which one after checking this link out https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3845418
> 
> Wink wink
> 
> Will report back ASAP


And out of the 3 options you'd probably end up getting a Pelagos right? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Changed my sub crystal to a tropic 39 superdome. Love the non cyclops look, looking alot like the 1665 great white


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> And out of the 3 options you'd probably end up getting a Pelagos right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the special edition I could be tempted, looks really great on Sri and Dave 

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Holiday lunch with regional group today......


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Completed one year with my 'one watch'
> Impulse purchase turned to solid keeper


Cograts! That is one spectacular watch :-!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

JonnyBax said:


> Cograts! That is one spectacular watch :-!


Gorgeous!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Another shot in front of the Christmas tree... trying to will my wishlist, of another Watch, true!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

New strap arrived!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

pepsi day..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, got my diver  
In between 2 meetings I strapped the Chopard for quick wrist shots to share. 
Now off my wrist as I am going to a formal diner









First impression after few days will be shared next week ￼

:happy:

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Hello guys, got my diver
> In between 2 meetings I strapped the Chopard for quick wrist shots to share.
> Now off my wrist as I am going to a formal diner
> 
> ...


Very cool watch :-! Congrats!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

My new diver says hi ;-)


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Hello guys, got my diver
> In between 2 meetings I strapped the Chopard for quick wrist shots to share.
> Now off my wrist as I am going to a formal diner
> 
> ...


Congrats Alex!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Hello guys, got my diver
> In between 2 meetings I strapped the Chopard for quick wrist shots to share.
> Now off my wrist as I am going to a formal diner
> 
> ...


Unique piece mate... Congratulations 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Morning fellas! Got the polar explorer strapped on the wrist today!









Waiting on a new arrival relevant to this thread should be here tomorrow evening, can't wait

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Morning fellas! Got the polar explorer strapped on the wrist today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Rob... it's been a Christmas of Incomings eh?  Can't wait to see your incoming 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Morning fellas! Got the polar explorer strapped on the wrist today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait, Rob!!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's SD4K... shot from the archives










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Oldy but trusty 16220








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

A Heritage Ranger that I just picked up. I want to get the bund for it as well. I may have to just go to the dealer for that though. I prefer to have the bracelet for all watches and just buy the other bands separate, even though they end up on the watch most of the time. 








It looks pretty good in the box though.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> It's SD4K... shot from the archives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

bigdawgjrod said:


> A Heritage Ranger that I just picked up. I want to get the bund for it as well. I may have to just go to the dealer for that though. I prefer to have the bracelet for all watches and just buy the other bands separate, even though they end up on the watch most of the time.
> View attachment 10206994
> 
> 
> ...


A classic... many congratulations 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Couch day after coming home sick.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

JonnyBax said:


> View attachment 10205418
> 
> 
> My new diver says hi ;-)


Huge Congrats !! Love the 4 liner


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> :happy:
> 
> Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


Mate, that is one radical piece!!


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Look what Rolex sent me yesterday.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Just picked up this 79220n beauty before they're all gone. I have loved my BB Blue and love the vintage curved text and rose logo. Very pleased.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

114060 (now in the proper thread)


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

tifosi said:


> 114060 (now in the proper thread)


Nice watch! Digging the jacket and gloves too :-!


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Today, both Tudor and Rolex on the wrist.

Daytime:









Nighttime:









(old pics)


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Mate, that is one radical piece!!


I like your term my friend  


Sri said:


> Unique piece mate... Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers matey, very unique indeed. 
A piece for WIS only I guess. 


traf said:


> Congrats Alex!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

masterClock said:


> Just picked up this 79220n beauty before they're all gone. I have loved my BB Blue and love the vintage curved text and rose logo. Very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent piece indeed  Many congratulations

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AM









PM


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Becker said:


> Huge Congrats !! Love the 4 liner


Thank you Becker. I love your watches and style.

My pic may be a bit misleading. It's actually a 114060. I assume your comment referred to a 14060? I guess mine has 4 lines too, so forgive me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Leftie today

















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

TGIF! Have a nice upcoming weekend gents.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the style, switching watches the same day. 
Looking sharp as usual matey   


traf said:


> Leftie today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pelagos is a home run, wow 


Mpcdude said:


> TGIF! Have a nice upcoming weekend gents.


Tgif indeed  
Nice sub buddy.

Finally I can wear the beast today 









Got to be honest, I knew the lume was good, but hey this thing is glowing strooonnggg. 
Love the pastel turquoise kind of tone too.

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

New one. Cos I like linen dials and they don't come up often...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry no Rolex today... but since I got this guy back in Oct, it sort of ended my want for another diver.. well, LHD was unique


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

At surfers..









Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

b'oris said:


>


Good pic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Completed one year with my 'one watch'
> Impulse purchase turned to solid keeper


Great watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

gaoxing84 said:


> Changed my sub crystal to a tropic 39 superdome. Love the non cyclops look, looking alot like the 1665 great white


Looks great with the Superdome


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Hello guys, got my diver
> In between 2 meetings I strapped the Chopard for quick wrist shots to share.
> Now off my wrist as I am going to a formal diner
> 
> ...


Congratulations, great watch mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

tifosi said:


> 114060 (now in the proper thread)


Great watch, great to see you here


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Congratulations, great watch mate


Hey Donald, thanks for the kind words. 
Apologies I haven't congratulated u with your incomings  
Been very busy lately and didn't spent time on the forum, glad to see you diversifying your collection with the omegas   
And the cool ones


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

TGIF









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Something else I picked up in Tokyo. A 1601 DJ in 18ct gold from 1963. Freshly serviced and utterly gorgeous. Not that I'll ever wear it, at least in public...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Great watch


Thanks for the constant support Brisman.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Something else I picked up in Tokyo. A 1601 DJ in 18ct gold from 1963. Freshly serviced and utterly gorgeous. Not that I'll ever wear it, at least in public...


Wow, that is gorgeous.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still playing around with my recent Omega purchases.

Given myself some strap options on the "Big Blue"

Rolex soon


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

LHD Fridays


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

Christmas present to myself! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

:-!:-!:-! ... TGIF .....b-) ......!!!!!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Friday is here  :-! 

A few hours of work with my shiny new companion, and then an afternoon of fun planned with my wife :-!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

krisstoffer said:


>


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

cubsrule17 said:


> Christmas present to myself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Fantastic Bronze 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> :-!:-!:-! ... TGIF .....b-) ......!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 10215658


Smashing shot Captain... Submariner rocks!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sri said:


> Congratulations! Fantastic Bronze
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you! Pretty excited about putting the the other strap on that came with it!! Have a great weekend all!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Friday is here  :-!
> 
> A few hours of work with my shiny new companion, and then an afternoon of fun planned with my wife :-!
> 
> View attachment 10216250


Hey Johnny, that Submariner looks so good on your wrist... You must be starring at it quite often in utter admiration ?! Have a fab Friday mate... Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

cubsrule17 said:


> Thank you! Pretty excited about putting the the other strap on that came with it!! Have a great weekend all!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed... Forgot to mention... That leather strap is such a winner... Perfect combo... Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

The new Datejust 41mm. Still in the honeymoon phase!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

A rare trip in to the office today, Hydronaut during the day and then a change later for the Xmas party tonight.









Also another Tudor incoming... hopefully in time for Christmas


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Hey Johnny, that Submariner looks so good on your wrist... You must be starring at it quite often in utter admiration ?! Have a fab Friday mate... Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you Sri! It's a fantastic feeling, I must say. Hard to get any work done around here ;-) I hope to get a few more pics today.

Hope you have a great Friday as well :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cubsrule17 said:


> Christmas present to myself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting time zone, already Xmas for u  
Joke aside, congratulations :-!! 
Looks very cool .

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Something else I picked up in Tokyo. A 1601 DJ in 18ct gold from 1963. Freshly serviced and utterly gorgeous. Not that I'll ever wear it, at least in public...


Wow that's a beauty!! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

Office Christmas party today, so broke out the red Rubber B to make the Deepsea a bit more festive.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> A rare trip in to the office today, Hydronaut during the day and then a change later for the Xmas party tonight.
> 
> View attachment 10216762
> 
> ...


 Congrats! Perhaps a pelagos?? 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Thank you Sri! It's a fantastic feeling, I must say. Hard to get any work done around here ;-) I hope to get a few more pics today.
> 
> Hope you have a great Friday as well :-!


Excellent... Look forward to pix 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> Something else I picked up in Tokyo. A 1601 DJ in 18ct gold from 1963. Freshly serviced and utterly gorgeous. Not that I'll ever wear it, at least in public...


Hey Fordy, that looks so classy... Congratulations

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

HEDHNTR said:


> The new Datejust 41mm. Still in the honeymoon phase!
> 
> View attachment 10216586


Big fan of fluted bezels 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> A rare trip in to the office today, Hydronaut during the day and then a change later for the Xmas party tonight.
> 
> View attachment 10216762
> 
> ...


Mr B that's quite a unique Tudor... almost pulled the trigger last year when I was working in San Francisco...

Re Incoming!!! Quite excited... Any hints please ? LHD? 

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Mr B that's quite a unique Tudor... almost pulled the trigger last year when I was working in San Francisco...
> 
> Re Incoming!!! Quite excited... Any hints please ? LHD?
> 
> Cheers





traf said:


> Congrats! Perhaps a pelagos??


Not a Pelagos...yet, as much as I admire both of your LHD's I'm going to wait and see if Tudor do anything with the Pelagos for Basel.

The incoming is from a model range of the same (or slightly earlier) era as the Hydronaut II, but a little bit of a rarity in the particular configuration I've managed to get hold of


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

My grail and newest acquisition...


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

xxjorelxx said:


> My grail and newest acquisition...


Congrats! Great looking piece :-!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I started this Friday with the 1680 Red. Have a great weekend gents!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

C-C-C-Cold outside today.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona Friday 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

A great lazy, rainy, Friday out of the office and just lounging around with the dog--rain a perfect excuse to forego the usual Friday off bike ride and not feel too guilty. Watched, back to back, Godfather 1 & 2, if you haven't done so in a while, it's time.....


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Sri said:


> LHD Fridays


Truly a cracker of a watch Sri. I'm seriously contemplating if I should trade up a 2-liner Pelagos for it. What do you guys think?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mpcdude said:


> Truly a cracker of a watch Sri. I'm seriously contemplating if I should trade up a 2-liner Pelagos for it. What do you guys think?


It's a no brainer imho, trade up... 
I would


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mpcdude said:


> Truly a cracker of a watch Sri. I'm seriously contemplating if I should trade up a 2-liner Pelagos for it. What do you guys think?


Thanks... While I have immense respect for 2-liner, I personally believe the LHD is just a slightly better version... Go for it mate... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Matt C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iconic Diver... Period! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Christmas lights in downtown Rochester. Not the best pic, but it was all I could muster given my freezing fingers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Gents,

I'll be honest... I'm no huge bracelet fan but at the same time I feel the 100% originality of the watch isn't the same (as that is how they are designed)if worn on other combinations like natos, rubber, leather etc... Also aware proper Diver watches are also worn on rubber but still is the bracelet lead avatar the proper one? What do you reckon Gents... (All that said I love my LHD on bracelet too )

Good weekend


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Sri said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I'll be honest... I'm no huge bracelet fan but at the same time I feel the 100% originality of the watch isn't the same if worn on other combinations like natos, rubber, leather etc... Also aware proper Diver watches are also worn on rubber but still is the bracelet lead avatar the proper one? What do you reckon Gents... (All that said I love my LHD on bracelet too )
> 
> Good weekend


Recently got a few ToxicNATOS to go with my Pelly. The brushed and sand-blasted hardware of those straps goes so well with the Pelagos. I specifically recommend the black ToxicButta' strap to go with it. You can also consider a Bonetto Cinturini rubber NATO. I personally feel the Pelagos rocks the most on a NATO.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I'll be honest... I'm no huge bracelet fan but at the same time I feel the 100% originality of the watch isn't the same (as that is how they are designed)if worn on other combinations like natos, rubber, leather etc... Also aware proper Diver watches are also worn on rubber but still is the bracelet lead avatar the proper one? What do you reckon Gents... (All that said I love my LHD on bracelet too )
> 
> Good weekend


Agreed! As much as I love to switch it up, nothing feels like the bracelet at the end of the day 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

krisstoffer said:


>


Fab watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cubsrule17 said:


> Christmas present to myself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch, congratulations.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

HEDHNTR said:


> The new Datejust 41mm. Still in the honeymoon phase!
> 
> View attachment 10216586


Stunning DJ.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> A rare trip in to the office today, Hydronaut during the day and then a change later for the Xmas party tonight.
> 
> View attachment 10216762
> 
> ...


Exciting, looking forward to seeing the new one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

xxjorelxx said:


> My grail and newest acquisition...


Congratulations, fantastic Polar Explorer.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> I started this Friday with the 1680 Red. Have a great weekend gents!


Love the Red Sub,


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mpcdude said:


> Truly a cracker of a watch Sri. I'm seriously contemplating if I should trade up a 2-liner Pelagos for it. What do you guys think?


Yeah, go for it.....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I'll be honest... I'm no huge bracelet fan but at the same time I feel the 100% originality of the watch isn't the same (as that is how they are designed)if worn on other combinations like natos, rubber, leather etc... Also aware proper Diver watches are also worn on rubber but still is the bracelet lead avatar the proper one? What do you reckon Gents... (All that said I love my LHD on bracelet too )
> 
> Good weekend


Bracelet gets my vote


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Another open six day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Another open six day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Non-Rolex tonight...Sinn on rubber.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Another open six day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Another open six day





JonS1967 said:


> Another open six day





JonS1967 said:


> Another open six day


Open 6 day must be kind of like Groundhog day. LOL.  Great looking watch, Jon.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I'll be honest... I'm no huge bracelet fan but at the same time I feel the 100% originality of the watch isn't the same (as that is how they are designed)if worn on other combinations like natos, rubber, leather etc... Also aware proper Diver watches are also worn on rubber but still is the bracelet lead avatar the proper one? What do you reckon Gents... (All that said I love my LHD on bracelet too )
> 
> Good weekend


Matey ^^
On this particular watch the bracelet is best, also on isofrane it looks super bad ass, sorry I am biased I simply love Isofrane on diver    especially the pelagos.










Talking about Isofrane ull notice what I mean hehe


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just because... It's cool. 
Just because... I love it :-!










Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Timester said:


> Open 6 day must be kind of like Groundhog day. LOL.  Great looking watch, Jon.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Just because... It's cool.
> Just because... I love it :-!
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, very cool indeed


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm feeling guilty posting these on here, but the recent Omega acquisitions are holding my interest at the moment.

This POC is a great watch.


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Got caught in the rain



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I tend to agree with Sri on Bracelets and originality but still regularly faff with straps for fun

These new Colareb's just in...



I spent all of yesterday besotted with this combination...







Also, back in the UK for the Christmas break....and relax. Cheers :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

stunning piece though :-!



Brisman said:


> I'm feeling guilty posting these on here, but the recent Omega acquisitions are holding my interest at the moment.
> 
> This POC is a great watch.


----------



## medinfoto (Apr 22, 2013)

My first Rolex, 116000, from 2010 but in great shape.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

medinfoto said:


> My first Rolex, 116000, from 2010 but in great shape.


Brilliant, great looking watch


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Just because... It's cool.
> Just because... I love it :-!
> 
> 
> ...


Mate, your new diver is mental... Just love it... Totally out of the crowd  Good weekend mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I'm feeling guilty posting these on here, but the recent Omega acquisitions are holding my interest at the moment.
> 
> This POC is a great watch.


I can understand mate... Planet Oceans are very well designed, an instant classic, very high in quality... and the movement? One of the best on planet... Love your new Omegas mate... Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Another open six day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Matey ^^
> On this particular watch the bracelet is best, also on isofrane it looks super bad ass, sorry I am biased I simply love Isofrane on diver    especially the pelagos.
> 
> 
> ...


Good one mate... Agreed... Your "ChoPelagos" is just sexy... Proper rockstar watch... Looks fab on isofrane... Great weekend mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I'll be honest... I'm no huge bracelet fan but at the same time I feel the 100% originality of the watch isn't the same (as that is how they are designed)if worn on other combinations like natos, rubber, leather etc... Also aware proper Diver watches are also worn on rubber but still is the bracelet lead avatar the proper one? What do you reckon Gents... (All that said I love my LHD on bracelet too (...)


I'm a proper bracelet guy. So bracelet has my vote.

You know I had the blue Pelli for a while, which I got on the rubber strap, but for me the old rattler bracelets are fab.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

I love this watch!









iP7


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


>


Yes! As always great watch.


----------



## GreatSouthernTime (May 16, 2016)

My trusty sunburst date day. Haven't even set the date/day. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Vintage blue here today also


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I'll be honest... I'm no huge bracelet fan but at the same time I feel the 100% originality of the watch isn't the same (as that is how they are designed)if worn on other combinations like natos, rubber, leather etc... Also aware proper Diver watches are also worn on rubber but still is the bracelet lead avatar the proper one? What do you reckon Gents... (All that said I love my LHD on bracelet too )
> 
> Good weekend


I really think it depends on the watch. There's just something about the look and feel of locking a bracelet on that I love.

That said, I think the Black Bay and Pelagos look fantastic on NATO and JeepDad's canvas on the latter is stunning.

Admittedly i don't have much experience with rubber, but I think it looks pretty cool too :-!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Sat date night


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Yes! As always great watch.


Thanks mate. Almost traded it for a ND Sub 4 liner pre-ceramic today, but the deal went South because of my smaller wrist size (if I had taken it, a solid link had to be removed) and because -apparently- I could not let go of this one...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Polar explorer on a green canvas nato. Cheers everyone.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mpcdude said:


> Recently got a few ToxicNATOS to go with my Pelly. The brushed and sand-blasted hardware of those straps goes so well with the Pelagos. I specifically recommend the black ToxicButta' strap to go with it. You can also consider a Bonetto Cinturini rubber NATO. I personally feel the Pelagos rocks the most on a NATO.





traf said:


> Agreed! As much as I love to switch it up, nothing feels like the bracelet at the end of the day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





Brisman said:


> Bracelet gets my vote





alex79 said:


> Matey ^^
> On this particular watch the bracelet is best, also on isofrane it looks super bad ass, sorry I am biased I simply love Isofrane on diver    especially the pelagos.
> 
> 
> ...





fordy964 said:


> I tend to agree with Sri on Bracelets and originality but still regularly faff with straps for fun
> 
> These new Colareb's just in...
> 
> ...





Becker said:


> I'm a proper bracelet guy. So bracelet has my vote.
> 
> You know I had the blue Pelli for a while, which I got on the rubber strap, but for me the old rattler bracelets are fab.





JonnyBax said:


> I really think it depends on the watch. There's just something about the look and feel of locking a bracelet on that I love.
> 
> That said, I think the Black Bay and Pelagos look fantastic on NATO and JeepDad's canvas on the latter is stunning.
> 
> Admittedly i don't have much experience with rubber, but I think it looks pretty cool too :-!


Many thanks Gents for responses. Agree with you all... I think while originality is one, the passion of play with choices is another (yet vital). All this so beautifully demonstrated here by all the amazing members here... Thank you again...

Good weekend Gents 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Polar explorer on a green canvas nato. Cheers everyone.


Stunning 16570... What a shot 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend Gents...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This one still!









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

New arrival for me gentlemen! Ordered back in October, took a while for the bracelet version to land, which was priority for me.

Very excited at the moment, as Sri would say, over the moon! This one definitely scratches my PVD stealth diver itch. I love the red accents on it. So happy they closed the end links on the bracelet.

Well, here it is, a quick shot for now...rest assured more to follow! 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

b-)


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> New arrival for me gentlemen! Ordered back in October, took a while for the bracelet version to land, which was priority for me.
> 
> Very excited at the moment, as Sri would say, over the moon! This one definitely scratches my PVD stealth diver itch. I love the red accents on it. So happy they closed the end links on the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Rob... that's an outstanding piece...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> I tend to agree with Sri on Bracelets and originality but still regularly faff with straps for fun
> 
> These new Colareb's just in...
> 
> ...


Hey Fordy, ColaReb straps are brilliant and your taste is just amazing... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

I really dig that watch, Rob. I'm thinking that's the Tudor version of the Batman. Wishing you the best with it and I look forward to more photos!



Buchmann69 said:


> New arrival for me gentlemen! Ordered back in October, took a while for the bracelet version to land, which was priority for me.
> 
> Very excited at the moment, as Sri would say, over the moon! This one definitely scratches my PVD stealth diver itch. I love the red accents on it. So happy they closed the end links on the bracelet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> New arrival for me gentlemen! Ordered back in October, took a while for the bracelet version to land, which was priority for me.
> 
> Very excited at the moment, as Sri would say, over the moon! This one definitely scratches my PVD stealth diver itch. I love the red accents on it. So happy they closed the end links on the bracelet.
> 
> ...


That looks awesome!!


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Lume away



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Breaking out the Subby today...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Mate, your new diver is mental... Just love it... Totally out of the crowd  Good weekend mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We got to review that during your next trip mate, fit and finish are outstanding, the movement is pure awesomeness with double main spring, mini rotor, 31 jewels for a 3 hands date 








Simply mental dope for reasonable preloved market value. 
Yet pix does not do justice to it, the dial is exquisite, case and movement even more 

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Mate, your new diver is mental... Just love it... Totally out of the crowd  Good weekend mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We got to review that during your next trip mate, fit and finish are outstanding, the movement is pure awesomeness with double main springs , mini rotor, 31 jewels for a 3 hands date 








Simply mental dope for reasonable preloved market value. 
Yet pix does not do justice to it, the dial is exquisite, case and movement even more 

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Daytona Day


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> New arrival for me gentlemen! Ordered back in October, took a while for the bracelet version to land, which was priority for me.
> 
> Very excited at the moment, as Sri would say, over the moon! This one definitely scratches my PVD stealth diver itch. I love the red accents on it. So happy they closed the end links on the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Congrats rob!! That thing is great! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Brisman said:


> I'm feeling guilty posting these on here, but the recent Omega acquisitions are holding my interest at the moment.
> 
> This POC is a great watch.


That POC is bad @$$!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Destro Lume... Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> New arrival for me gentlemen! Ordered back in October, took a while for the bracelet version to land, which was priority for me.
> 
> Very excited at the moment, as Sri would say, over the moon! This one definitely scratches my PVD stealth diver itch. I love the red accents on it. So happy they closed the end links on the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Oh man, so cool!!! Congrats :-!


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

At home on Saturday night finishing the last paper of my graduate school career. I'll take a better picture in the NY snow tomorrow. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Something else I picked up in Tokyo. A 1601 DJ in 18ct gold from 1963. Freshly serviced and utterly gorgeous. Not that I'll ever wear it, at least in public...


Beautiful! Vintage 1601 on a vintage strap, imo, doesn't get much better than that. Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Mate, your new diver is mental... Just love it... Totally out of the crowd  Good weekend mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciated your kind words, have a great week end too mate   

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Good one mate... Agreed... Your "ChoPelagos" is just sexy... Proper rockstar watch... Looks fab on isofrane... Great weekend mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That picture inspired me when I had the pelagos, pix from the net 









Happy Sunday  

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


>


Niiiiiccee Becker :-!!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

16710 with tritium dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Really digging this combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Rocking my subc in Brizvegas..haha

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> Thanks mate. Almost traded it for a ND Sub 4 liner pre-ceramic today, but the deal went South because of my smaller wrist size (if I had taken it, a solid link had to be removed) and because -apparently- I could not let go of this one...


I'd keep that one, the Blue is collectible and prices are rising.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Polar explorer on a green canvas nato. Cheers everyone.


Stunning pic. Mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Good weekend Gents...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top shot too


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> New arrival for me gentlemen! Ordered back in October, took a while for the bracelet version to land, which was priority for me.
> 
> Very excited at the moment, as Sri would say, over the moon! This one definitely scratches my PVD stealth diver itch. I love the red accents on it. So happy they closed the end links on the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, great looking watch Rob.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Rocking my subc in Brizvegas..haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


You should come to the next GTG


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back to Rolex and going with the SD.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

tritto said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice SF mate, you did well.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

BLing said:


>


Cool shot, such a great watch.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


>





imagwai said:


> Vintage blue here today also
> View attachment 10225346


Lovely blues . Ever notice the difference in position of T Swiss Made T? Can it be used to date the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

cpl said:


> Lovely blues . Ever notice the difference in position of T Swiss Made T? Can it be used to date the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I did notice that. Mine is the 76100 (non-lollipop), I think from 1984.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dwelling with little princess 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Thanks mate. Almost traded it for a ND Sub 4 liner pre-ceramic today, but the deal went South because of my smaller wrist size (if I had taken it, a solid link had to be removed) and because -apparently- I could not let go of this one...


Good decision! Modern subs are easy to find. Blue Tudor sub is getting increasingly scarce.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Good decision! Modern subs are easy to find. Blue Tudor sub is getting increasingly scarce.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, geez mine back


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

imagwai said:


> Thanks. I did notice that. Mine is the 76100 (non-lollipop), I think from 1984.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That's interesting. Mine's a 79090 from 1992 and it has T Swiss T in the same position as yours.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Yeah, geez mine back


You still have another blue sub to console yourself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Heuer today 
HAGS, Gents!









iP7


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Inevitably









Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry Gents,

No Rolex today, enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

This was Friday night... which I'm still recovering from (getting too old):








Today, having a lazy Sunday with the Ranger:


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy Sunday ..... !!!!b-)


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Still with the blue Sub


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Still with the blue Sub


Mate, that's one helluva combo there... Love the shirt mate (Of course the watch)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A holiday within holidays... off to beautiful Chamonix










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustogt00 (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## georgegervin44 (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## georgegervin44 (Apr 27, 2016)

Excellent



Sri said:


> Good weekend Gents...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridley (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Still wearing the awesome Daytona 500 this weekend. I have an incoming that will hopefully be delivered this week. I've been waiting for it for a week now since being shipped. USPS Registered mail has got to be the slowest in the world. The tracking hasn't even updated for 5 days. Frustrating. Hopefully soon.....


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Still wearing the awesome Daytona 500 this weekend. I have an incoming that will hopefully be delivered this week. I've been waiting for it for a week now since being shipped. USPS Registered mail has got to be the slowest in the world. The tracking hasn't even updated for 5 days. Frustrating. Hopefully soon.....
> 
> View attachment 10237594


Give us a hint! That Daytona is awesome. I'll join you









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

A rare outing for this one. Cheers !


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

traf said:


> Give us a hint!


Well, you guys know me, I like the new models.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Well, you guys know me, I like the new models.


Tudor or Rolex?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Timester said:


> Well, you guys know me, I like the new models.


LHD? Whatever it is, looking forward to the reveal!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> Congratulations Rob... that's an outstanding piece...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





Timester said:


> I really dig that watch, Rob. I'm thinking that's the Tudor version of the Batman. Wishing you the best with it and I look forward to more photos!





Becker said:


> That looks awesome!!





traf said:


> Congrats rob!! That thing is great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





JonnyBax said:


> Oh man, so cool!!! Congrats :-!





Brisman said:


> Congratulations, great looking watch Rob.


Gentlemen! Thanks for all the kind words and well-wishes. So happy to share the excitement of a new arrival with all you Rock-Stars!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Couple pics from this very chilly Sunday afternoon:



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Timester said:


> Well, you guys know me, I like the new models.


The new Explorer would be to easy. I'm thinking Rick comes out of left field with an Air King. Then like Dave, he can be out, staring at his beautiful new watch thinking...can't wait to get home and put my 16500 on.

I on the other hand have been blissfully stuck with this BB on my wrist for the last week. I'm really impressed and I'm sure it's due to overnight positioning, getting layed down on its side in a valet instead of face up in my watch box, its +6 seconds after a week.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Couple pics from this very chilly Sunday afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that thing looks bad AF!!! Major props Rob

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

:-d Yes!



traf said:


> Tudor or Rolex?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

(Definitely) No! :-d



AzHadEnuf said:


> I'm thinking Rick comes out of left field with an Air King.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Love this photo.



Buchmann69 said:


>


----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you. Batman is indeed stunning..



Brisman said:


> Cool shot, such a great watch.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

i am "two-toning" today..


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Good morning


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Morning all



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

11 days straight! 
4 years & 25+ watches/trades & I'm not sure what's going on.....this has never happened to me before :-s

1


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Couple pics from this very chilly Sunday afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stellar

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

b'oris said:


> 11 days straight!
> 4 years & 25+ watches/trades & I'm not sure what's going on.....this has never happened to me before :-s
> 
> 1


Lovely piece! Keep the streak going... I love seeing your shots. This one actually makes me want to break out the rubber strap on my LHD!

This again today


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

With a friend this afternoon enjoying lunch - black and black










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Monday blues


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Two-tone Tuesday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

On my way to an evening Christmas concert. Loving this new beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II to start the week and wrap some more gifts this evening.


----------



## scouser (Dec 8, 2016)

My one and only chronometer.....Tudor North Flag.....smile on my dial every time I look at my wrist........


----------



## Resears (Jul 20, 2015)

16570 recently acquired


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

raja_3012 said:


> Monday blues


Superb!!


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

BLNR near the Christmas tree!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Grabbed 3 Rolex magazines from my local Rolex service centre today for free! Very high quality images and articles. I especially love issue #6 featuring the Submariner. I recommend any who is interested in Rolex to pick up these magazines as they explain the extensive history of the brand and how its name came to be synonymous with luxury and quality.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

feeling ceramic today..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SD again today, have a good one.


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

f/Stopping the world with PO and Blackbay (on this trip)

At one of the finest restaurants in Chamonix Mont Blanc


















Next stop Montreux the Jazz city... Cheers Gents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

traf said:


> Lovely piece! Keep the streak going... I love seeing your shots. This one actually makes me want to break out the rubber strap on my LHD!
> 
> This again today
> 
> ...


Thank you & be careful what you wish for.....I need little encouragement to take "just one more shot!"

Road bikes & watches.......


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Evening switch... new para-canvas straps installed!


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Sporting my newly acquired Explorer II Polar at work today and loving it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Enjoying my one and only today 

Have a great one, fellas. 

Edit: sorry folks, picture removed because you could see the S/N. My bad.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Tudor Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Time for lunch!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Time for lunch!


Where's the new one??

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

traf said:


> Where's the new one??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


I think the mailman's wearing it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good day fellas, I've been alternating btw these 2 new arrivals yesterday & today


















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## mountbatten (Aug 19, 2013)

Just got it in. Love it.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

mountbatten said:


> Just got it in. Love it.


Nice. Is that a blue or black dial?


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Vintage Rolex










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

At a Christmas market in Montreux... Cheers Gents










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Micro said:


> Sporting my newly acquired Explorer II Polar at work today and loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many congratulations 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> We got to review that during your next trip mate, fit and finish are outstanding, the movement is pure awesomeness with double main spring, mini rotor, 31 jewels for a 3 hands date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing watch mate... Sure we should review it on my next visit... Hope soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Amazing watch mate... Sure we should review it on my next visit... Hope soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe France, UK, Indonesia we will  
Enjoy France and all the goodies mate.

Am up for an AP dual time black dial, hopefully we will review that one too  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wearing a Rolex today, such an amazing watch, took it off Friday at 2 PM and wear it back yesterday ( Tuesday ) at 6 PM and it was still running. That's a lot of hours PR, it's rated for 72   









Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

_


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Everyone

Does Rubber B Black Color model M106 fit in Rolex GMT 16710 ?
Thank you.



BLing said:


> _


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 10259666


Very nice indeed


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day, Gentlemen.
> 
> View attachment 10260746
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Maybe France, UK, Indonesia we will
> Enjoy France and all the goodies mate.
> 
> Am up for an AP dual time black dial, hopefully we will review that one too
> ...


Nice choice, I like the Blue Dial Dual Time.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A bit of Lume happening today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Such a beautiful dial... relaxing in idyllic Evian, France... Good day Gents


----------



## termenk11 (Jun 1, 2014)

Good day!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BLing said:


> _


 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... i love my BB .....


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Becker said:


>


Fantastic, Becker :-!

All of it is just fantastic! b-)


----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

One day later and still on my wrist. My Speedy Pro will have to fight for wrist time for a while. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

JonnyBax said:


> Fantastic, Becker :-!
> 
> All of it is just fantastic! b-)


Mate, Thanks for the compliment !


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Today's 7928 tropical 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Brisman said:


>


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


>


Sharp there mate... Classy Rolex too 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Almost quitting time.

Playing around with some filters on the Camera+ app. I am definitely not that tan ;-)

Have a great one everybody!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sharp there mate... Classy Rolex too
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks mate!

It's hard to keep up with you !


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Such a beautiful dial... relaxing in idyllic Evian, France... Good day Gents


Tartan


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to "basic"


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Feeling festive today.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Shot using the Camera+ app! Amazing what you can do with a phone camera nowadays.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I'll join this "Blue bash"...



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Very close now to the new year...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening .....


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

The mailman finally dropped off this new beauty yesterday. This may be the perfect casual Rolex.


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

BLNR today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Batman returns









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Timester said:


> The mailman finally dropped off this new beauty yesterday. This may be the perfect casual Rolex.


Congratulations!! What a great looking watch! I'll be looking forward to more pics and your overall impressions after you've had it for a while :-!

It was nice of the mailman to finally relinquish it ;-)


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> The mailman finally dropped off this new beauty yesterday. This may be the perfect casual Rolex.


Wooo congrats buddy! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> The mailman finally dropped off this new beauty yesterday. This may be the perfect casual Rolex.


Congrats! One of my favourites and so low key.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm going with the opposite of low key today!

I used to hate two-tone. Not anymore! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Timester said:


> The mailman finally dropped off this new beauty yesterday. This may be the perfect casual Rolex.


Nice addition to your fab collection 
I really love the updates on this one, planning on flipping my 1st edition 214270...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Timester said:


> The mailman finally dropped off this new beauty yesterday. This may be the perfect casual Rolex.


Congratulations, cracking watch.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> I'll join this "Blue bash"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this one sings to me 
Love the blue Pelagos. Sri, is that 2 new Pelagos now for you?! 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Now this one sings to me
> Love the blue Pelagos. Sri, is that 2 new Pelagos now for you?!
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Thanks Rob. Yeah, got both Pellys in same week last month 
Love this blue Pelagos... it's so stunning. Pix don't do justice at all... I'd love to add a blue submariner at some point  Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


>


Nice strap combo...


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Timester said:


> The mailman finally dropped off this new beauty yesterday. This may be the perfect casual Rolex.


Couldn't agree more. Such an awesome piece. Congratulations on your new arrival!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Thursday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats, Rick. What a classic.



Timester said:


> The mailman finally dropped off this new beauty yesterday. This may be the perfect casual Rolex.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy Friday


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

6694 today


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Timester said:


> The mailman finally dropped off this new beauty yesterday. This may be the perfect casual Rolex.


Congrats!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Happy Thursday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously considering this one. Fab piece!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Same outfit as the day before yesterday, except fot the denim shirt


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Doing a Sri with the Dept-B and BB...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

JonnyBax said:


> Congratulations!! What a great looking watch! I'll be looking forward to more pics and your overall impressions after you've had it for a while :-!
> 
> It was nice of the mailman to finally relinquish it ;-)





traf said:


> Wooo congrats buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





cpl said:


> Congrats! One of my favourites and so low key.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Buchmann69 said:


> Nice addition to your fab collection
> I really love the updates on this one, planning on flipping my 1st edition 214270...
> 
> Cheers,
> ...





Brisman said:


> Congratulations, cracking watch.





JonS1967 said:


> Couldn't agree more. Such an awesome piece. Congratulations on your new arrival!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





qtip.416 said:


> Congrats, Rick. What a classic.





Becker said:


> Congrats!


*Thank you, my friends, and Merry Christmas to you all.*


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Merry Xmas ... and happy holidays all .... :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Trying out a new insert on the Pepsi 


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Heuer today









iP7


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Doing a Sri with the Dept-B and BB...
> 
> View attachment 10284138


Haha Mr B... that's such a cool shot... Love Dept-B and BB combo 

Happy holidays matey... Cheers ⛄


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Timester said:


> The mailman finally dropped off this new beauty yesterday. This may be the perfect casual Rolex.


Beautiful Explorer mate... Many congratulations


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Haha Mr B... that's such a cool shot... Love Dept-B and BB combo
> 
> Happy holidays matey... Cheers ⛄


Cheers Sri  Have a good one :-!


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)

Back to back days with the Explorer II:


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Rolex John said:


> Back to back days with the Explorer II:


Cool shirt and watch there!


----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)

Becker said:


> Cool shirt and watch there!


Thanks - I try.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... one more for today .... b-)b-)b-)


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

BLNR for today


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

going old skool today!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

7 Rings


----------



## mustogt00 (Dec 23, 2014)

Snapped a cool pic of the Explorer II today in the car wash


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Becker said:


> Seriously considering this one. Fab piece!


I bought this to compliment this 1999 Sub but I liked it so much more I ended up selling the Sub. I have yet to regret my decision.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Doing a Becker ... Happy Holidays Gents


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Day 7 of vacation, 9 days to go...this is a lifestyle I could become very accustomed to. Off to lunch!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice watches boys









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Doing a Becker ...


 looks great my friend!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 10287578
> 
> 
> Day 7 of vacation, 9 days to go...this is a lifestyle I could become very accustomed to. Off to lunch!


Great watch!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 10287578
> 
> 
> Day 7 of vacation, 9 days to go...this is a lifestyle I could become very accustomed to. Off to lunch!


 6263 is what dreams are made of

A couple more of my Pepsi, quite liking how this insert has changed the look


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> 6263 is what dreams are made of
> 
> A couple more of my Pepsi, quite liking how this insert has changed the look
> 
> ...


So sick!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> 6263 is what dreams are made of
> 
> A couple more of my Pepsi, quite liking how this insert has changed the look
> 
> ...


Killer bezel!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> So sick!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





AzHadEnuf said:


> Killer bezel!


Thank you gents 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

The two tone looks much better on the dressy croco strap than the shell cordovan









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

'Tis the season  Hope you all are having a fantastic beginning to your weekend.


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Timester said:


> 7 Rings


This is my grail watch. 2016 Daytona white dial.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

No crown tonight. Sorry guys.

I had to scratch the AP itch.


----------



## Ray Wong (Apr 15, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> I tend to agree with Sri on Bracelets and originality but still regularly faff with straps for fun
> 
> These new Colareb's just in...
> 
> ...


These look great! I've been checking out some straps with curved ends to prevent the scuffing. Have you tried them?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 10287578
> 
> 
> Day 7 of vacation, 9 days to go...this is a lifestyle I could become very accustomed to. Off to lunch!












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The closest thing to a white Christmas I can obtain. 
Merry Christmas in advance to all!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Trying out a new insert on the Pepsi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


LOL... Thanks William!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 10287578
> 
> 
> Day 7 of vacation, 9 days to go...this is a lifestyle I could become very accustomed to. Off to lunch!


There it is....beautiful


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> The two tone looks much better on the dressy croco strap than the shell cordovan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dial is fantastic


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> No crown tonight. Sorry guys.
> 
> I had to scratch the AP itch.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> No crown tonight. Sorry guys.
> 
> I had to scratch the AP itch.


Love this pic and this watch :-! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Cheers Guys 

Enjoy the Hols


----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

Happy xmas to everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> No crown tonight. Sorry guys.
> 
> I had to scratch the AP itch.


... fantastic ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Timester said:


> The mailman finally dropped off this new beauty yesterday. This may be the perfect casual Rolex.


Fine choice and timing  
Enjoy 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks Rob. Yeah, got both Pellys in same week last month
> Love this blue Pelagos... it's so stunning. Pix don't do justice at all... I'd love to add a blue submariner at some point  Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Haha well played, wasn't aware you got 2   
That's double cool 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gotta put all the presents in the next hours, I've bought so many this year that we may not see the Xmas tree behind all the presents 

Merry Christmas, best wishes to all and for all.

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Gotta put all the presents in the next hours, I've bought so many this year that we may not see the Xmas tree behind all the presents
> 
> Merry Christmas, best wishes to all and for all.
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Mate, help! Mi5 pro?

Can't be that old surely


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

New incoming, Merry Christmas yall!










Just picked up this beauty five minutes ago!


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Feliz navidad to you all!!!










Regards

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> New incoming, Merry Christmas yall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, yes , great pick up.

Nice Xmas present.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Becker said:


> New incoming, Merry Christmas yall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Becker :-!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Wishing all members here a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Merry Xmas guys!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> New incoming, Merry Christmas yall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Becks, that's a classy Tudor mate... Well done.... 
Merry Christmas ⛄


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas, happy holidays ⛄


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Haha well played, wasn't aware you got 2
> That's double cool
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Hey mate, I did post a couple that week on double incoming 
Posting again for you from the archives 

Cheers 
LHD and RHD? 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Merry Christmas, happy holidays ⛄


Suave as always Sri |>


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Becker said:


> New incoming, Merry Christmas yall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :-! It looks great on you. Congrats!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> New incoming, Merry Christmas yall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one was made for you, congratulations mate :-!! 
Stunning 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Mate, help! Mi5 pro?
> 
> Can't be that old surely


I have to admit with all the geek DNA in me, this xiaomi mi5 pro is simply a beast   
They really got it right, yet there's this "private space", brilliant stuff...  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hey mate, I did post a couple that week on double incoming
> Posting again for you from the archives
> 
> Cheers
> ...


How cool is that, didn't saw that post mate. 
So Damn nice indeed :-!!

Thanks for reposting  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Yes, yes, yes , great pick up.
> 
> Nice Xmas present.





MadMrB said:


> Nice one Becker :-!
> 
> Merry Christmas!





Sri said:


> Hey Becks, that's a classy Tudor mate... Well done....
> Merry Christmas ⛄





JonnyBax said:


> Very nice :-! It looks great on you. Congrats!





alex79 said:


> That one was made for you, congratulations mate :-!!
> Stunning
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Thanks so much gentlemen, for your kind words. So happy!

It really does feel en fit so well on my wrist.

Also, this one will most def. compete against the Expy 1.... I love having difficulty choosing between my pieces in the morning...


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

ready for xmas


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Wishing you all the happiest of holidays!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Becker said:


> New incoming, Merry Christmas yall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice and shiny! It really looks great on you. Congrats!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Love the BB36. I'm rockin this








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

The usual today; have a great Christmas everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Timester said:


> So nice and shiny! It really looks great on you. Congrats!





darby11 said:


> Love the BB36


Thanks Gents!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Have a good one gentlemen... Cheers!


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Merry Christmas Eve:*


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

My wife's extended family does secret Santa for small gifts every year. I drew my sister-in-law who asked for "fun watches with rubber straps." I think she'll be happy 

Merry Christmas Eve everybody!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Timester said:


> The mailman finally dropped off this new beauty yesterday. This may be the perfect casual Rolex.


We have similar good taste, as I just picked this guy up too. Congrats on yours! 

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Merry Xmas everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> We have similar good taste, as I just picked this guy up too. Congrats on yours!
> 
> Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!


Fantastic choice Bill... Many congratulations... Merry Christmas ⛄❄

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

The Hulk is feeling festive! Happy Holidays everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas Gents ⛄❄


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> We have similar good taste, as I just picked this guy up too. Congrats on yours!
> 
> Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!


Congrats Bill!! So many incomings!! Let's see after tomorrow 

Started off with the LHD in the morning on a nice ride to the beach, then back to Pepsi



















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Becker said:


> New incoming, Merry Christmas yall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Great Xmas present. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Merry Christmas and Happy Chanukah everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

Merry Christmas, woot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> New incoming, Merry Christmas yall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woooow merry Christmas Becker!! That's a great one 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Forgot to post earlier









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> We have similar good taste, as I just picked this guy up too. Congrats on yours!
> 
> Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!


Congrats! Love this watch  Wear it in good health!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ho ho ho!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Merry Christmas Eve gents, not wearing a Rolex this evening but I wanted to wish you a great one

Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Merry Christmas Eve gents, not wearing a Rolex this evening but I wanted to wish you a great one
> 
> Cheers


Lovely FF, Jason 

Merry Christmas to you and your family!!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Lovely FF, Jason
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your family!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thank you Dave, all the best to you and yours as well !


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Merry Christmas Eve gents, not wearing a Rolex this evening but I wanted to wish you a great one
> 
> Cheers


That's a beautiful Fifty Fathoms! Merry Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> That's a beautiful Fifty Fathoms! Merry Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas to you and yours sir!, and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Lovely FF, Jason
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your family!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Agreed, all the best and superb choice 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Maybe an incoming from Tokyo in the next days


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Merry Christmas everybody! Have a blast!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Congratulations Bill, lovely this new expl  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone..


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Maybe an incoming from Tokyo in the next days


Grand Seiko?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, Speedy today 
Happy Holidays!









iP7


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Merry Christmas guys from Greece!!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

a Tudor for Christmas


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful! Great Xmas present.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





traf said:


> Woooow merry Christmas Becker!! That's a great one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks guys. Over the moon with this one...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Becker said:


> Thanks guys. Over the moon with this one...


Says hi!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still this


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Says hi!


❗


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Still this


Congrats Mick!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Stunning watch there Jon


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Merry Christmas everybody!!!! Have a blessed day ... :-!:-!:-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Grand Seiko?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't say much quite yet bud 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Afternoon switch


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Becker said:


> Stunning watch there Jon


Thanks, Becker! Merry Christmas to you and yours. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Merry Christmas. Appropriate watch to wear today.


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Merry Christmas:*


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

SMP kind of Christmas Day! Merry Holidays!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Happy holidays guys. I hope everyone gets to coast into the New year. This one for me tonight.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aneed (May 6, 2011)

Rolex datejust II while waiting for the pediatrician


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Merry Christmas, friends! I have thoroughly enjoyed your pictures, advice, and friendship this year :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Merry Christmas, friends! I have thoroughly enjoyed your pictures, advice, and friendship this year :-!
> 
> View attachment 10305250


Merry Christmas  Jonny... You certainly have wrapped up 2016 in style with that iconic Submariner acquisition 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

Sri said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm seriously considering one how do you like it? I tried it on at an AD definitely considering or a black bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

shoque said:


> I'm seriously considering one how do you like it? I tried it on at an AD definitely considering or a black bay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just go for it. I love my LHD... One of the best Tudors ever made... It's a keeper for me 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Merry Christmas  Jonny... You certainly have wrapped up 2016 in style with that iconic Submariner acquisition
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, Sri! It was definitely an unexpected acquisition. I'm quite pleased 

That LHD seems the perfect watch for the holidays. I'm not sure why, but it just fits the season :-!

Happy holidays and Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

gregPH said:


> Merry Christmas!


Great pic and awesome watch/strap combo :-! You mind sharing the watch reference?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Merry Christmas from the west coast of Canada


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)

JonnyBax said:


> Great pic and awesome watch/strap combo :-! You mind sharing the watch reference?


thanks, its the IWC Mark 17..


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Hot Christmas 2016!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Last post tonight, I swear ;-)

A little Christmas night-cap after a long few days of travel, friends, and family. It's been fantastic.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Enough Rolex and Tudor. For now .


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> We have similar good taste, as I just picked this guy up too. Congrats on yours!
> 
> Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!


Great pic. up guys, congratulations.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Maybe an incoming from Tokyo in the next days


Exciting


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

pitiwong said:


> Hot Christmas 2016!
> View attachment 10306818
> 
> View attachment 10306826


Very nice


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Enough Rolex and Tudor. For now .


Great collection there mate, didn't realize you had so many, well done


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Daytona for Boxing Day, have a great day guys.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Spending time with family


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

BLing said:


>


Nice OSPOGPGMT


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

cpl said:


> Enough Rolex and Tudor. For now .


My god man! What a line up!!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Snowflakin' inside ❄


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Daytona for Boxing Day, have a great day guys.


One of my favorites in your grand collection


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Great collection there mate, didn't realize you had so many, well done


I was trying to catch up to you but you left me in the dust 



Becker said:


> My god man! What a line up!!!


Thanks Becker!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP7


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

BBN


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


I don't like that watch...

I LOVE it!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

TitanCi said:


> I don't like that watch...
> 
> I LOVE it!!!
> 
> ...


It's my absolute favorite! Great choice, my friend.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Fantastic choice Bill... Many congratulations... Merry Christmas ⛄❄
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





traf said:


> Congrats Bill!! So many incomings!! Let's see after tomorrow
> 
> Started off with the LHD in the morning on a nice ride to the beach, then back to Pepsi
> 
> ...





JonnyBax said:


> Congrats! Love this watch  Wear it in good health!





alex79 said:


> Congratulations Bill, lovely this new expl
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks





Becker said:


> Congrats Mick!





Brisman said:


> Great pic. up guys, congratulations.


Thanks, gents! I have to admit that I hadn't targeted this one for pickup. I had the previous short-hands version, failed to bond with it, and moved it along quickly.

The AD I visited in Buffalo received their first one on Friday morning and it didn't last past lunchtime. Tried it on and that was that.

While the short hands never consciously bothered me on the first one I owned, maybe the proportions didn't sit well with me after all. They're spot-on in the new version, and the lume is great. This Explorer's likely to get a lot of wrist time in the office and elsewhere.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm wearing this one today while watching these ones. All day Bond binge


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)

my contribution for today


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## mywatchmywatch (Nov 29, 2016)

I like this watch...

TUDOR HERITAGE ADVISOR
Silver dial, Black alligator strap
REFERENCE: 79620T

Review at

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/tudor-heritage-advisor-%96-inexpensive-folly-3856898.html#post36870058


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Guys, just couldn't bring myself to swing the left wrist up. Would have been picture prefect with clock theme. Oh well, you get idea.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This blue is insane... so mental about it


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry no Rolex today... but hey, it's a Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Merry Christmas Eve gents, not wearing a Rolex this evening but I wanted to wish you a great one
> 
> Cheers


Did I miss something bud? Congratulations Jason  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Did I miss something bud? Congratulations Jason
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks buddy, I picked up the FF a couple weeks ago locally.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Merry Christmas Eve gents, not wearing a Rolex this evening but I wanted to wish you a great one
> 
> Cheers


Love FFs... Beautiful watch... Many congratulations

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't think my wrist looks good in two-tone...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Still on this, hooked!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

r3kahsttub said:


> I don't think my wrist looks good in two-tone...


It does  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Nice OSPOGPGMT


It is a long name for a watch hehehe


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

r3kahsttub said:


> I don't think my wrist looks good in two-tone...


It looks amazing!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

sub for today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> Love FFs... Beautiful watch... Many congratulations
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks very much Sri


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

On the camo NATO...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

bigdawgjrod said:


> On the camo NATO...
> View attachment 10319522


God I want that NATO! Looks great. Love the ranger as well 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

BLNR!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hywaychyle (Mar 13, 2015)

LOVE the old style Ranger! What year is that?


----------



## hywaychyle (Mar 13, 2015)

bigdawgjrod said:


> On the camo NATO...
> View attachment 10319522


This watch is a favorite of mine too! I'm using the leather option today!










Sent from my S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hywaychyle (Mar 13, 2015)

Timester said:


>


Is this the new Explorer??

Sent from my S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hywaychyle (Mar 13, 2015)

LOVE the old ranger! What year is that one?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Love holidays... Love Dweller... Cheers Gents



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Timester said:


>


Great acquisition!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

hywaychyle said:


> LOVE the old ranger! What year is that one?


I think that's the heritage ranger


----------



## hywaychyle (Mar 13, 2015)

Becker said:


> I think that's the heritage ranger


I made this response to a prior picture but for some reason it showed up here haha.

Sent from my S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Explorer 214270 (mk II/2016)


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Becker said:


> Great acquisition!


Thank you, sir. I am really enjoying it.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> View attachment 10322978


Great shot Jonny 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

hywaychyle said:


> LOVE the old style Ranger! What year is that?


2016. It's a Heritage Ranger.


----------



## hywaychyle (Mar 13, 2015)

bigdawgjrod said:


> 2016. It's a Heritage Ranger.


Nice I have one as well! For some reason my posts have been misplaced! There was a gentleman who had a vintage ranger that I thought I commented on.

Sent from my S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Great shot Jonny
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sri


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Stole this from wife


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

Becker said:


> Still on this, hooked!


Definitely a cool piece. Wife checked it out and actually really likes it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

Sri said:


> Just go for it. I love my LHD... One of the best Tudors ever made... It's a keeper for me
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Well you convinced me to look again. Talked to a couple ADs checking it out tomorrow. If the price is right I may pull the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Day two of two-tone...


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

taking my 1680 out for today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

hywaychyle said:


> Nice I have one as well! For some reason my posts have been misplaced! There was a gentleman who had a vintage ranger that I thought I commented on.
> 
> Sent from my S7 using Tapatalk


Probably the way you have your viewing set up


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Pullin' through till New Years


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Happy holidays!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Currently wearing this:









However, I'll be wearing this as soon as I've removed the plastics and resized the bracelet:


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

gaoxing84 said:


> taking my 1680 out for today


Amazing 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Currently wearing this:
> 
> View attachment 10328386
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mr B... Shes a beauty... Guess they aren't made anymore... NOS? Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Becker said:


> Pullin' through till New Years


Congrats on the new BB, looks great on your wrist Becker!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy belated Xmas gentlemen! The Holidays found me wearing my newly acquired Tudor BB Dark. Here's a recent macro..









Also wore the polar Explorer a bit



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pepsi on Shelby racing stripes today


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Congratulations Mr B... Shes a beauty... Guess they aren't made anymore... NOS? Cheers


Cheers Sri. You're correct, I think they stopped producing them in about 2010. I was fortunate to find this particular dial variation (without the 'CHRONO' graphic) NOS from an AD.

Here it is with the rest of my Tudor family:


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

celicanegrita said:


> View attachment 10309482


Just love the composition of this photo, and the Rolex sub no-date is icing on the cake. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

MadMrB said:


> Cheers Sri. You're correct, I think they stopped producing them in about 2010. I was fortunate to find this particular dial variation (without the 'CHRONO' graphic) NOS from an AD.
> 
> Here it is with the rest of my Tudor family:
> View attachment 10328898


A Tudor addict. Sir, you need help. Let take a few off your hands and start you on the road to recovery. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Micro said:


> A Tudor addict. Sir, you need help. Let take a few off your hands and start you on the road to recovery.


Ha ha :-d ...but I'm quite happy with my insanity


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Cheers Sri. You're correct, I think they stopped producing them in about 2010. I was fortunate to find this particular dial variation (without the 'CHRONO' graphic) NOS from an AD.
> 
> Here it is with the rest of my Tudor family:
> View attachment 10328898


I see... Yes could never understand that "Chrono" text on dial... You are very luck to have found this piece... it's fantastic!

Blimey!!! What's a group shot that  Amazing collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to a dinner...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Selfie Shadow


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

18238 out for a drive today.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Congrats on the new BB, looks great on your wrist Becker!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Thanks!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Happy belated Xmas gentlemen! The Holidays found me wearing my newly acquired Tudor BB Dark. Here's a recent macro..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots & pieces!


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

GMT wants a vacation somewhere far away, but my work load says no.

Maybe in 2017, bud.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Today...










Was recently wearing this. Not a Rolex but interesting to Rolex lovers...


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Belated post. Happy holidays all!









Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Trying on the Tudor weave NATO band 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Late afternoon switch


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Commute


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Becker said:


> Great shots & pieces!


Thanks mate

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Late afternoon switch


Love it! Makes me want to flip my " T-Rex"

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

first birthday!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Late afternoon switch


Recent acquisition? Looking good...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Love it! Makes me want to flip my " T-Rex"
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Have you considered the BB36? It's a perfect 36 size with proper length hands 
I need to find another watch for the wife now since I can't take it off!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Stole this from wife


lol

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Pullin' through till New Years


Looks awesome on you Becker  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a 20mm NOS tropic strap for extra WIS sprezzatura points ⌚










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Happy belated Xmas gentlemen! The Holidays found me wearing my newly acquired Tudor BB Dark. Here's a recent macro..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smashing macro buddy  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally holiday mood is on, just a long week end where am gonna be so unproductive  
How good is that 

Cheers @ll

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Looks awesome on you Becker
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Thanks my friend!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> Cheers Sri. You're correct, I think they stopped producing them in about 2010. I was fortunate to find this particular dial variation (without the 'CHRONO' graphic) NOS from an AD.
> 
> Here it is with the rest of my Tudor family:
> View attachment 10328898


Great Tudor collection


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

BLing said:


>


Definitely a good looking PO


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Off to a dinner...


Great looking watch, so tempted.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Maiden said:


> 18238 out for a drive today.


Love that Gold DD


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

soaking.fused said:


>


What an insert!!!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Love this Big Block configuration, silver with black sub dials and rotating bezel. Sorry for the flowery stuff, trying the new camera app out.

Also, resized the Zenith Daytona to see how it looked on me.


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Off to a dinner...


.... very cool watch mate ...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Tophat Thursday!


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Back on my No.1 favourite. 1680 with T19


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> Tophat Thursday!


Reminds me of a quick boring story.

These Tudor Top Hats are the same as a Rolex 1680, and apparently hard to get.

My dealer offered to buy the Top hat off my Tudor at good money.

Boring but true


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Brothers


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Some Swiss and Japanese combo to tide me thru the New Year.









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THC Thursday thrills... Love how it blends with vintage ensemble... Cheers Gents 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay guys, time to acknowledge one of our great members.

So sad to hear what happened.

Take care Brice.

We love your contributions on here jeep99dad, please say hello again

Wearing this today....


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Okay guys, time to acknowledge one of our great members.
> 
> So sad to hear what happened.
> 
> ...


Just found out about this... I am beside myself 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Okay guys, time to acknowledge one of our great members.
> 
> So sad to hear what happened.
> 
> ...


Brice is a legend  He has our best wishes... Take care matey

The beauty of this thread/forum is how wonderful the members are... Huge respect to each member...Truly a family!

Cheers to that 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Playing with the portrait feature on iPhone 7 Plus!


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Non Rolex today. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Non Rolex today. Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... pure beauty !!!


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

ready for new year trip! HK here I come again :-d


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

capt-dim said:


> ... pure beauty !!!


Thank you! I'm very impressed with the quality of this watch. Definitely a keeper. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Have you considered the BB36? It's a perfect 36 size with proper length hands
> I need to find another watch for the wife now since I can't take it off!


The BB36 is beautiful, agreed. However, I prefer 39mm and up. I briefly owned the 36mm Explorer and immediately flipped it, feeling it was too small on my wrist....

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Smashing macro buddy
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Thanks a bunch! Been playing around with an olloclip that Santa brought ....

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

My 16233

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Hope everyone is enjoying the holidays. Best wishes. Cheers!
Expii'n today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore the 16710 today and was lucky enough to get off a little early to shoot some clays with my family. I'll miss everyone when they go home.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

ttmaxti said:


> My 16233
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sexy watch and cool shot. Well done :-!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> The BB36 is beautiful, agreed. However, I prefer 39mm and up. I briefly owned the 36mm Explorer and immediately flipped it, feeling it was too small on my wrist....
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


I see. The new Explorer will fill that void nicely! 

Meanwhile I am preferring "less face" (<30mm dial) watches now.. the 36 is just so perfect! ;p


----------



## G'ed (May 30, 2008)

Trusty SDC, ready for 2017. 37 hours to go. Wish everyone happy new year and happy holiday!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

mtb2104 said:


> I see. The new Explorer will fill that void nicely!
> 
> Meanwhile I am preferring "less face" (<30mm dial) watches now.. the 36 is just so perfect! ;p


If someone handed me a blank check tomorrow this is the watch I'd buy (hint hint if anyone has one of those giant publishers clearinghouse checks lying around......)


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wearing both today

My 3 years old daughter is wearing a diver 









Happy end of 2016 chaps


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> I see. The new Explorer will fill that void nicely!
> 
> Meanwhile I am preferring "less face" (<30mm dial) watches now.. the 36 is just so perfect! ;p


Looks great on your wrist mate

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

With my dad's vintage 6309-7290

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Still at the Office


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Meanwhile out the in moors


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Enjoying some mulled wine on a chilly Friday... Cheers


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

DJ 16233


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I've changed my priorities and decided to consolidate my collection. When I picked up the Hulk a few months back I realised it was the best quality watch I'd ever owned, but I soon craved for the versatility of the black Sub. So I resolved to get the black and pretty much sell all else off. Kept the PADI Turtle for a bit of fun.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

DateJust ii 116300


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

My Tudor Day Date Glamour...Great clean watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

At a Rum bar... it's alright


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Merv said:


> I've changed my priorities and decided to consolidate my collection. When I picked up the Hulk a few months back I realised it was the best quality watch I'd ever owned, but I soon craved for the versatility of the black Sub. So I resolved to get the black and pretty much sell all else off. Kept the PADI Turtle for a bit of fun.
> 
> View attachment 10351338
> 
> ...


Merv! I fully support your decision. You've kept two of the best 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Another 10 minutes and it's ciopinno time!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

traf said:


> Merv! I fully support your decision. You've kept two of the best
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly Traf! :-!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Aloha from an active volcano in Hawaii.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Aloha from an active volcano in Hawaii.


Wow great shots!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I got some more Becker <diversion>. They got everything here on the Big Island, all pics on iPhone 7+

Lava/volcano

































Green sand beach

















Black sand beach

















Trees growing bent due to strong winds









Waterfalls









Painted church









Mai Tai with little umbrella









Cat with lazy attitude


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hope you all have fun tonight whatever your doing, all the best for 2017, take care guys


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, Heuer today 









iP7


----------



## bert69 (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

2016 has been arguably my biggest year both personally and horogically. Some of these watches are gone but not forgotten. Here's to hoping that 2017 will be a even more fulfilling and gratuitous year. Happy new year my friends!!!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Tudor BB Heritage Red, just walked off a plane, yawn&#8230;


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Grabbing a little sunshine with the Explorer before settling in to watch all the great college football games on today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Happy New Year Gents... 

Wrapping up 2016 with this world traveller beauty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh just 2 more days until I can post the new piece in here... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Happy New Year to all you great gentlemen!!










Tudor and oliebollen and appelflappen here !


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Just a lazy Saturday morning here. Saving up energy for tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

This one for now, may decide to change prior to dinner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVC'n for NYE. Fresh tangerine juice and Titos. Also made some great mimosas earlier. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

Happy New Year Lads!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Happy New Year Gents...
> 
> Wrapping up 2016 with this world traveller beauty
> 
> ...


Stunning picture Sri :-!

Have a fantastic NYE!!!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Relaxing and enjoying some reading before the party starts 

Happy NYE, friends!!!

View attachment 10364034


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Went to bed early on NYE and woke up to watch the first 2017 sunrise at Australia's most easterly point.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Finishing up the year with the Black Bay on.

Wishing everyone a very Happy & Healthy New Year!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

What else would I wear to end the year 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Exchanged my black bay black that I bought for Christmas for this guy. Love both watches but the Pelagos won in the end due to its understated style. As such, this is what I'll be bringing with me into the new year. This might be my first post in this thread so it's a big moment for me lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy New Year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladdythegeek (Jun 26, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

itsajobar said:


> View attachment 10365290
> 
> Exchanged my black bay black that I bought for Christmas for this guy. Love both watches but the Pelagos won in the end due to its understated style. As such, this is what I'll be bringing with me into the new year. This might be my first post in this thread so it's a big moment for me lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Looks great on you :-!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today, happy New Year's Eve everyone


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy new year folks! Wife wants the 36 back so wearing this for the first flight of 2017.


----------



## e9stibi (Dec 19, 2008)

My Tudor Black Bay


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Zambian4ever said:


> This one for now, may decide to change prior to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made the switch to this for the evening...










Happy New Year! May 2017 be safe and wonderful for you and your loved ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy New Year, Gents!! Wishing you all a prosperous 2017! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perilo (Jan 21, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

itsajobar said:


> View attachment 10365290
> 
> Exchanged my black bay black that I bought for Christmas for this guy. Love both watches but the Pelagos won in the end due to its understated style. As such, this is what I'll be bringing with me into the new year. This might be my first post in this thread so it's a big moment for me lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations, great watch.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Happy New Year Everyone..


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy New Year!









Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Wishing everyone a happy, healthy and prosperous New Year!


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

tudor 36 heritage black bay 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

itsajobar said:


> View attachment 10365290
> 
> Exchanged my black bay black that I bought for Christmas for this guy. Love both watches but the Pelagos won in the end due to its understated style. As such, this is what I'll be bringing with me into the new year. This might be my first post in this thread so it's a big moment for me lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beauty! Love Pelagos... Simply iconic... Many congratulations

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

lightspire said:


>


Amazing shot mate... LHDs are just stunning... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Wishing everyone a happy, healthy and prosperous New Year!
> 
> View attachment 10369162


Happy New Year Mr B... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Stunning picture Sri :-!
> 
> Have a fantastic NYE!!!


Cheers Jonny... Very kind... Happy new year to you and your's 
Sure last night was fun night 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Kicking off the new year with one of my favs... Wishing you all fine gentlemen a great year ahead  Happy 2017


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

View attachment 10371234


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

What a great morning. My big 2016 purchase for January 1st.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy New Year.


----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)

Should be picking mine up today! Happy New Years gents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Chasen KM said:


> Should be picking mine up today! Happy New Years gents
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy new year... Congratulations... We can't wait to see your posts here... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Happy n healthy boys








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy New Year gentlemen!

Good health, prosperity, and lots of watches to you all in the coming year


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

JonnyBax said:


> Happy New Year gentlemen!
> 
> Good health, prosperity, and lots of watches to you all in the coming year
> 
> View attachment 10374442


Not sure why my pics are coming up as attachments now. Any advice would be most appreciated :-!

Edit: found workaround with a little googling


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

View attachment 10374866


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Me, with my wife wearing her grandfathers watch, special occasion for her of Japanese New Year celebration.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Not sure why my pics are coming up as attachments now. Any advice would be most appreciated :-!


Hey Jonny, your picture did get posted successfully 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Hey Jonny, your picture did get posted successfully
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Sri! After doing a little research I found a workaround. It seems to be an issue with others as well, but seemingly random. It may be an issue with quick reply + upload image.

A workaround if your image comes up as "Attachment XXXXX": Edit your post, delete the pic by pressing backspace and then just re-upload.

There was a lengthy thread about this in February/March but I didn't see a resolution posted. I saw a couple threads started yesterday about this issue again.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy New Year to all Rolex and Tudor friends.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy New Year!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Watching the NHL Centennial Classic


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Unusually cloudy day here in Sydney

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Tudor New Years Day!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Happy New Years Gentlemen!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n tonight. Cheers!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy new year!!!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Happy new year!!!


Very nice. The fifty fathoms has always intrigued me- it's on my list. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

itsajobar said:


> View attachment 10365290
> 
> Exchanged my black bay black that I bought for Christmas for this guy. Love both watches but the Pelagos won in the end due to its understated style. As such, this is what I'll be bringing with me into the new year. This might be my first post in this thread so it's a big moment for me lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations looks good-on-ya.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy New Year fellas

Tradition Stellaris 









Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Best wishes chaps  
2017 is gonna be a fabulous one 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

HNY from this afternoons game. It's almost playoffs time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

HNY fellas!
Rang it in with the BB Dark strapped on









And into today 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore this most of the day today (pic taken last month). 








Just switched to this tonight. Happy New Year to one and all! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Happy New Year!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Fantastic shot Captain... That Blackbay looks so amazing on that black nato... Cheers



capt-dim said:


> View attachment 10381146


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Green smoothie + Sub = good start to my day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Meanwhile somewhere in scotland


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good day Gents...


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)

Tudor blue again today...








Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLing said:


>


Is that a new acquisition mate? Love Deepsea... if only it came in this size


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Have a nice day everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Fantastic shot Captain... That Blackbay looks so amazing on that black nato... Cheers


Tnx Sri ... you are right mate ... its one of the best combo ..... on BB ...:-!:-!:-!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy New Year gents!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

View attachment 10385770


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

A brisk, cold winter walk in the U.K. today with the GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy New Years gents !!



























Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## west_beach013 (Jan 6, 2013)

New year, new strap for my 16800


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Timing some ribs...


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

BB now on the Tudor jacquard strap. Loving the blue (team) tonight.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Not exactly mate.. that beast is almost 5 months old..
actually the 44mm diameter is still okay but its thickness that makes it a heavyweight. 
and btw, love your SD4K as well..



Sri said:


> Is that a new acquisition mate? Love Deepsea... if only it came in this size


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Black Bay Blue for me










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sometimes I wish this guy had a plexi


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Macro Monday 
















Monday Blues 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Sometimes I wish this guy had a plexi


I'll settle for a dome 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Woo hoo! New phone.
No filters. 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Timester said:


>


Looks great on the rubber!

Rubber B?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

damo_t said:


> Woo hoo! New phone.
> No filters.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm liking this one a lot!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Macro Monday
> Monday Blues


Wow! that looks mint, beautiful! :-!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Finally


Wooolala! Congrats!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Finally


Wow, my favourite AP, fantastic Alex


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Finally


Oh wow! That is an impressive piece. Congrats!!! :-!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Looks great on the rubber!
> 
> Rubber B?


Thanks, mate. It's an Everest strap.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Finally


Sweet, alex! Congrats! Santa was good to you this year. You must have been a good boy.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Finally


Fantastic mate... Another unique piece you got there... Many congratulations ... What's the power reserve like? What's that left side register for ? Power reserve ? If so, what's the tiny register then ?  Clearly another beauty to review in Indonesia/UK/France 

Cheers, Sri


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

No TudoRolex today Gents... Sorry


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Finally


Wow Alex!! That is killer 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Finally


Nice AP.. congrats

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks all for the kind words  


mtb2104 said:


> Wooolala! Congrats!


Hehe thanks buddy  


Brisman said:


> Wow, my favourite AP, fantastic Alex


We have the same taste on that piece mate, such a beauty  


JonnyBax said:


> Oh wow! That is an impressive piece. Congrats!!! :-!


Thanks Jonny, I think I need few days to really be impressed by it, didn't had the time yet to look at it in depth  


Timester said:


> Sweet, alex! Congrats! Santa was good to you this year. You must have been a good boy.


Haha a bit late tho, but worth waiting for Santa  


Sri said:


> Fantastic mate... Another unique piece you got there... Many congratulations ... What's the power reserve like? What's that left side register for ? Power reserve ? If so, what's the tiny register then ?  Clearly another beauty to review in Indonesia/UK/France
> 
> Cheers, Sri


Cheers matey, a bit disappointing the power reserve is only 38 hours 
Correctly spotted about the left register, it's the PR  
Looking forward to have another beer and watch session with you  


traf said:


> Wow Alex!! That is killer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave, it is indeed a killer  
My first and last purchase for this year, need to change my car this month as well, so... I'll need the next 12 months to build my account balance back lol

More pix tomorrow Gents  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Fantastic mate... Another unique piece you got there... Many congratulations ... What's the power reserve like? What's that left side register for ? Power reserve ? If so, what's the tiny register then ?  Clearly another beauty to review in Indonesia/UK/France
> 
> Cheers, Sri


The tiny one is the night/day indicator for the second time zone  


CMTFR said:


> Have a great day, Gentlemen.
> 
> View attachment 10391930
> 
> ...


Superbe pictures and the watch condition looks so crisp   


BLing said:


> Nice AP.. congrats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hehe thanks buddy, still a long way to reach the level of avid collector like yourself  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Superbe pictures and the watch condition looks so crisp


Thank you very much for your kind words.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day, Gentlemen.
> 
> View attachment 10391930
> 
> ...


Stunning 16570... Stunning pix 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Finally


Wow mate !!!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

.... good evening ... for today calm sea ... strong sun ... and my Tudor .... so beautiful day .... !!!!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Sri said:


> Stunning 16570... Stunning pix
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR after an extended break... feels good on the wrist 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

New blue RubberB.


----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

My new-to-me Submariner. I have lusted after a Sub for twenty plus years, and I don't see this one coming off of my arm any time soon.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Good day everyone.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

chrisleger1 said:


> My new-to-me Submariner. I have lusted after a Sub for twenty plus years, and I don't see this one coming off of my arm any time soon.


A non-date Submariner? Wow... Many congratulations 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Sporting some bling on day one following a nice, long holiday break. Happy belated New Year gents.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

MadMrB said:


> Wow! that looks mint, beautiful! :-!


Thanks mate!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

Hulk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Finally


WOW! Love it, congrats buddy!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

A little Tudor, a little GS


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> WOW! Love it, congrats buddy!


Hi Bill, thanks for your kind words, somehow a grail piece for me, was lucky enough to find one as they are discontinued  


Becker said:


> Wow mate !!!


  cheers Becker

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Inevitably








In love 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

..


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

A bit late, but Happy New Year guys!


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Greetings from my honeymoon in the Bornean rainforest yesterday.


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)

just had to try a lume shot..


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

...have a nice day .... duty finished .... on the way to home ....:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

This....


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Devil & detail.....maybe just me?


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Tudor BB Red deskshot ... the new 70-hour power reserve is something else!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Matthall said:


> Greetings from my honeymoon in the Bornean rainforest yesterday.


Nice pic and an interesting choice for honeymoon...stay away from the mosquitoes and crocodiles...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

How I love this Pelagos... Cheers Gents


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> This....


Nice pix mate, looking sharp 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

BBN Classic on brown Crown & Buckle strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

masterClock said:


> BBN Classic on brown Crown & Buckle strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that from their black label collection?? Looks pretty nice. Do you have more pics?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

gregPH said:


> just had to try a lume shot..


Great photo! I was just wondering if the LV had a blue lume this morning and now I know!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good day/evening gents! Blue Tudor sub is on the wrist today 








Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wrong date but correct watch and shirt for today.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good day/evening gents! Blue Tudor sub is on the wrist today
> View attachment 10408242


Just as my envy was subsiding... you've gone and done it again! 

Gorgeous watch, and brilliant shot |>


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Wrong date but correct watch and shirt for today.
> 
> Cheers everyone.


I miss my 16570... it's gone for a full service to the Gods of Rolex 

What a beautiful combination that!!! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sri said:


> I miss my 16570... it's gone for a full service to the Gods of Rolex
> 
> What a beautiful combination that!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks sir Sri. Hope you get it back soon. But I'm sure you have plenty of Tudor/Rolex in your watch box to keep you company for now.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Inevitably
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pick up. Congrats! More pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow. Congrats again on a fine watch mate!!!



alex79 said:


> Inevitably
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Pepsi 16750









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

MadMrB said:


> Just as my envy was subsiding... you've gone and done it again!
> 
> Gorgeous watch, and brilliant shot |>


Thanks a bunch mate!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

back to OSMPOGMTGP.


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

16233

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

traf said:


> Is that from their black label collection?? Looks pretty nice. Do you have more pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes it is from their Black Label collection. This is called the Fennec. Great strap. 
Here's another shot on my BBB.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etai (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

13.8k ft above sea level, 32k ft from the base of the mountain.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good day/evening gents! Blue Tudor sub is on the wrist today
> View attachment 10408242
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Pepsi 16750
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

BLing said:


> back to OSMPOGMTGP.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Ceramic Sea Dweller today.

Also, another quirky Chrono pick up, Croton Chronomaster from 1963, nice wee Valjoux inside, beautiful condition.
Notice it says Chronomaster, Aviator and Sea Diver on the Dial. 
Has a Tachymetre and a combined Dive/GMT bezel.
I think that's a yachting countdown on one of the Sub Dials.

Have a good one guys.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

That Croton looks sweet!



Brisman said:


> Ceramic Sea Dweller today.
> 
> Also, another quirky Chrono pick up, Croton Chronomaster from 1963, nice wee Valjoux inside, beautiful condition.
> Notice it says Chronomaster, Aviator and Sea Diver on the Dial.
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Ceramic Sea Dweller today.
> 
> Also, another quirky Chrono pick up, Croton Chronomaster from 1963, nice wee Valjoux inside, beautiful condition.
> Notice it says Chronomaster, Aviator and Sea Diver on the Dial.
> ...


Nice Croton mate... Looks grand 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190 today... The last of the Tudor Submariners ever made in early 90s (only Tudor Submariner with proper unidirectional Diver bezel)...

Beautiful sunny Thursday in London... Good day Gents



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


>


Classy ensemble mate... Stunning ROPDJ... Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks sir Sri. Hope you get it back soon. But I'm sure you have plenty of Tudor/Rolex in your watch box to keep you company for now.


Many thanks matey... really appreciate how you mix up various strap combinations with your 16570... It's such an understated gem of a timeless timepiece ... Good day mate ☀️

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLing said:


> back to OSMPOGMTGP.


Beautiful PO mate... I must admit I love the style of description "OSMPOGMTGP"... Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Inevitably
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Alexy, post some pix of this AP please... Macros if possible... Those registers are mental  Rock on mate 

Cheers, Sri

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> 79190 today... The last of the Tudor Submariners ever made in early 90s (only Tudor Submariner with proper unidirectional Diver bezel)...
> 
> Beautiful sunny Thursday in London... Good day Gents


Another awesome one Sri :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Another awesome one Sri :-!


Very kind... Thank you Mr B  Your Tudor collection is one of the best here Sir... Cheers


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

The quiet Explorer :]









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Going for a Bill type look today... @mickcollins1916









Cheers gents 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Great pic.


Thanks mate!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Morning gentlemen! T-Rex is WOMW today










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sri said:


> Beautiful PO mate... I must admit I love the style of description "OSMPOGMTGP"... Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. Btw that name was first said by Brisman.. so he gets the credit for the description hehehe 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great day everyone.

Pepsi goodness for today.


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Classy ensemble mate... Stunning ROPDJ... Cheers


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Going for a Bill type look today... @mickcollins1916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks so good!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Not falling out of love.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> This looks so good!


Thanks Becker!! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent401 (Sep 14, 2016)

Lil' afternoon delight 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Timester said:


> Not falling out of love.


OMG. Still love this one too. Kicking myself for not putting myself on a wait list when it was announced.


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

116622 - new purchase


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

NiceGuyTom said:


> 116622 - new purchase


Wowzers!!! What a beauty mate... Many congratulations 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

NiceGuyTom said:


> 116622 - new purchase


That rhodium dial siiiings 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

These Tudor big blocks are fantastic . My personal favourite is the version with the rotating bezel. This one is a ref 94210.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

NiceGuyTom said:


> 116622 - new purchase


Congrats! Yachtmasters should be more popular. They look fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Black-Falcon (Mar 28, 2012)

Matthall said:


> Greetings from my honeymoon in the Bornean rainforest yesterday.


So clean and perfect...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Going for a Bill type look today... @mickcollins1916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have good taste, my friend!

I rocked my first today, was missing it a bit.


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you folks for all the kind words |>


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Favorite..


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

very nice watch, awesome dial.. congrats!



NiceGuyTom said:


> 116622 - new purchase


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#214270G








*


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a great a Friday gents.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

First Open 6 for 2017. ☺









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

NiceGuyTom said:


> 116622 - new purchase


Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

damo_t said:


> First Open 6 for 2017. ☺
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Going to join in with an open 6

And a question, which insert do you prefer guys?

First pic is how the watch arrived, service insert with a questionable Lume pip.

Second pic. is a worn period correct insert.

Which one do you prefer?

Third pic, well, because it's open six for two of them and this trio aren't together very often.

Have a great Friday.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP7


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Going to join in with an open 6
> 
> And a question, which insert do you prefer guys?
> 
> ...


Tough call, they really change the look of the watch.

Think I'm leaning to service insert as I like the matching pip.

Can't go wrong either way mate!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

What a great matching trio. Don't sell any (unless to me of course )!



Brisman said:


> Going to join in with an open 6
> 
> And a question, which insert do you prefer guys?
> 
> ...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Going to join in with an open 6
> 
> And a question, which insert do you prefer guys?
> 
> ...


Like all three!!!


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Oyster bracelet went to the spa, so I am trying all kinds of combinations.
Often with terrible results, as I only have two or three 20mm straps.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Skv said:


> Oyster bracelet went to the spa, so I am trying all kinds of combinations.
> Often with terrible results, as I only have two or three 20mm straps.


Get a couple of NATOs, won't cost you much, look good, and keep you happy meantime.
Here's one, can't find a pic. of the other, sorry.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Must say that I'm not too keen on nato straps. I guess I'll just have to wait until the Oyster is back from the spa.
In the meanwhile I am also eyeing for a nice Datejust with a good jubilee bracelet. I think a jubilee looks fantastic on the GMT!


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Becker said:


> Like all three!!!


Same here, Donald. I'm no help! I tend to prefer the worn look generally tho.

Rocking my well-loved blue sub today.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hey Alexy, post some pix of this AP please... Macros if possible... Those registers are mental  Rock on mate
> 
> Cheers, Sri
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Haha sure matey will do over the weekend, been hectic traveling the last days but TGIF 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

NiceGuyTom said:


> 116622 - new purchase


  stunning :-!! 


qtip.416 said:


> Have a great a Friday gents.


Great great shot :-!! 


damo_t said:


> First Open 6 for 2017. ☺
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  such a classic piece 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I echo Bill... Like the old/older look on vintage iron... That said that service insert isn't too bad for me... Great trio there  Cheers



Brisman said:


> Going to join in with an open 6
> 
> And a question, which insert do you prefer guys?
> 
> ...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Going to join in with an open 6
> 
> And a question, which insert do you prefer guys?
> 
> ...


Going against the grain here and admit I'm not a fan of this particular period correct insert. In this case I favor the service insert with questionable pip!! Looks great. That trio is 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

. Tudor Black Bay Dark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

So.....this has now been on my wrist for at least part of every day for the last month & the 'blue' phase is, well, only getting stronger. (11 seconds lost/slow in a month - not too shabby either)

All because of a sodding TV chef, 12 months ago.....


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1601 in a snow dusted NYC










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> Have a great a Friday gents.


Ohhhhh, so sexy! Love the pic :-! I'm not one for grails, but if I ever find myself in the position to own one of these I will jump all over it


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)

Stuck on the Pelagos...









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

sickondivers said:


> *#214270G
> 
> View attachment 10423170
> 
> *


Congrats on the new watch :-! I love the Exp I. Wear it in good health.


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

I couldn't help myself, I needed to take this picture before the day got too busy.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

NiceGuyTom said:


> 116622 - new purchase


What a beauty!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

cpl said:


> These Tudor big blocks are fantastic . My personal favourite is the version with the rotating bezel. This one is a ref 94210.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it !

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

TGIF!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

❄❄❄Brrrr...It's a cold one here in the States!❄❄❄

Still honeymooning with the Black Bay Dark on bracelet. Really love this watch!









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The last of the Tudor Submariners... 79190

Great Friday Gentleman


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Old school today. Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona Friday









Filling up









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Great great shot :-!!
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks





JonnyBax said:


> Ohhhhh, so sexy! Love the pic :-! I'm not one for grails, but if I ever find myself in the position to own one of these I will jump all over it


Thanks Alex and Jonny! Much appreciated guys.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

216570 with a little dusting we got this afternoon, the big storm will come through tonight while the kids sleep.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Night time switch.

Pepsi on a canvas NATO.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Two Black Bays


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> . Tudor Black Bay Dark
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am quickly becoming obsessed with the BB line. Now I just need to decide which color. They all have different little nuances about them that I love.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with my SD, this look is really working for me.

Cheers guys.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Love it !
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Thanks buddy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful Pair, beautiful Blackballs, beautiful shot... Good weekend... Cheers



mtb2104 said:


> Two Black Bays


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

herooftheday said:


> I am quickly becoming obsessed with the BB line. Now I just need to decide which color. They all have different little nuances about them that I love.


I too became obsessed when I saw the BB Dark. I thought about the others, but could not get this out of my mind. I'm thrilled with this choice. You'll enjoy which ever one you pick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Happy New Year folks. Back to Shanghai again and half asleep with jet lag I've strapped on my gold DJ to try to keep me awake a bit longer. My gaze has been drawn to it most of the day. I bought this just before I went back to the UK for christmas so I only had a few days to get to know it so far.

From what I can glean, this is a freshly serviced 1565 movement, 18kt 1601 with rare Dauphine hands from 1963. Super clean condition and absolutely stunning. In an attempt to be able to wear it I've bought autumnal colours sweaters to match :-!







PS. Its a non-quickset date which I can't be bothered to reset yet ;-)


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pub Dweller... Good weekend Gents...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> Happy New Year folks. Back to Shanghai again and half asleep with jet lag I've strapped on my gold DJ to try to keep me awake a bit longer. My gaze has been drawn to it most of the day. I bought this just before I went back to the UK for christmas so I only had a few days to get to know it so far.
> 
> From what I can glean, this is a freshly serviced 1565 movement, 18kt 1601 with rare Dauphine hands from 1963. Super clean condition and absolutely stunning. In an attempt to be able to wear it I've bought autumnal colours sweaters to match :-!
> 
> ...


"In an attempt to be able to wear it I've bought autumnal colours sweaters to match :-!" 

What a stunner mate!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

My BB next to bed









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Ice is melting. It's burger time before the wild card games.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Vincent401 (Sep 14, 2016)

Greetings from New England USA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Just beautiful. I'm looking for one of these in either black or blue. Who's selling?


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Becker said:


>


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Black-Falcon (Mar 28, 2012)

How is the PVD holding up on this?



Buchmann69 said:


> ❄❄❄Brrrr...It's a cold one here in the States!❄❄❄
> 
> Still honeymooning with the Black Bay Dark on bracelet. Really love this watch!
> 
> ...


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Dinner with the wife and minnion number 2. A Yuengling Lager draft after they brought out my first beer in a wine glass (Dogfish Head) . BB on the strap is mighty comfortable.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

My climbing partner has convinced me to hike th Arizona Trail with him. Mexico to Utah, 750 miles. Day one of conditioning, 20lbs packs, 4 miles up, 3,300 ft of elevation gain and back down. o|o|o| I'm going to hurt tomorrow. Think the Ranger is the watch of choice. Pray for me.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 10442690
> 
> 
> View attachment 10442706
> ...


Ralph = BAMF

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

One more from today 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 10442690
> 
> 
> View attachment 10442706
> ...


Amazing Sir... Best wishes and many congratulations... Ranger is The right watch to partner such 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hey Alexy, post some pix of this AP please... Macros if possible... Those registers are mental  Rock on mate
> 
> Cheers, Sri
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Happy Sunday @ll  
My dear Sri please be indulgent with this photos made from my phone, that's be best I can get 

Like you rightly said, this AP is mental  
The lume sadly is weak but I can live with it as the rest is an absolute perfection, the bracelet integration on my wrist is by far the best from everything I may had worn, probably my flat wrist is ideal the the RO design and shape :think:









Have a super chilled day chaps 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Happy Sunday @ll
> My dear Sri please be indulgent with this photos made from my phone, that's be best I can get
> 
> Like you rightly said, this AP is mental
> ...


That really is a superb watch Alex :-!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Happy Sunday @ll
> My dear Sri please be indulgent with this photos made from my phone, that's be best I can get
> 
> Like you rightly said, this AP is mental
> ...


Incredible! Alex you've done us proud. 

Meant to ask though, did you move the Daytona to fit this in?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> That really is a superb watch Alex :-!


Thanks buddy for the kind comment  


traf said:


> Incredible! Alex you've done us proud.
> 
> Meant to ask though, did you move the Daytona to fit this in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Hehe thanks Dave, your too kind.

Yes I moved the black daytona as I believe it will be easier to buy back down the road, rather than wait a long period before finding another dual time. It's a rare bird...

I still have the 5 digits daytona TT 

So I'll have to be strong this year and stay with the Chopard, AP, and TT Daytona ... 
Mmmmm hold a second! I'll suck that back, life is too short to be too strict


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

2 days old, only using it for sport activities, impressive


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks to both of you guys, sorry I missed your posts, more pix posted earlier this morning  


qtip.416 said:


> Wow. Congrats again on a fine watch mate!!!





Dedhed said:


> Very nice pick up. Congrats! More pics!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 10442690
> 
> 
> View attachment 10442706
> ...


You are a badass


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## bert69 (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## bert69 (Feb 25, 2013)

..


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll never tire of this one


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Happy Sunday @ll
> My dear Sri please be indulgent with this photos made from my phone, that's be best I can get
> 
> Like you rightly said, this AP is mental
> ...


Thanks Alex for taking time to take these shots and sharing here... Your AP is very unique and beautiful mate.... I do like the bracelet and can relate to the experience you are enjoying.... Lume is a nice to have at times, especially when a lot of charm and character is out there to embrace and enjoy... You have a winner here mate... Wear it in great health and may you "register" (pun intended) more great memories 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

These two, enjoy the Games!
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> One more from today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget about that one, she's a beauty

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Don't forget about that one, she's a beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed, it's a special one 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> I'll never tire of this one


This is a winner !

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks Alex for taking time to take these shots and sharing here... Your AP is very unique and beautiful mate.... I do like the bracelet and can relate to the experience you are enjoying.... Lume is a nice to have at times, especially when a lot of charm and character is out there to embrace and enjoy... You have a winner here mate... Wear it in great health and may your "register" (pun intended) more great memories
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Your too kind too mate  
I'll register more memories indeed  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

It's a Rolex weekend for me.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Currently rotating with my Grand Seiko while waiting for my DJ to come back from the shop.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Black-Falcon said:


> How is the PVD holding up on this?


I haven't scratched it yet (knock on wood). So far so good, but it's too early to really assess...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Ralph = BAMF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


LOL! Believe me, all of my badass days are far behind me.



Sri said:


> Amazing Sir... Best wishes and many congratulations... Ranger is The right watch to partner such
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Sri, it's really just putting one foot in front of the other.



Becker said:


> You are a badass


Ive actually become very content just being the old guy aimlessly wondering the desert Southwest.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yummy fish and chips with 79190...



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

My wife let me make breakfast this morning. I got a late start ;-)


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Yummy fish and chips with 79190...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect combination 

Bon appetit!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Perfect combination
> 
> Bon appetit!


Thanks Mr B, Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 10426266
> 
> 
> Old school today. Have a great weekend guys!


Awesome! So beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Happy new year 









Rōlexinį


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

hun23 said:


>


Looks so much better on the bracelet, superb diver mate 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

HAGW Everyone..


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

JLC to start the week. Now on this beautiful Colareb Ostrich leather :-!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spent the day switching back and forth, and after some time with the explorer and the black bay, ending the day with root beer 16753 on NATO.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Yummy fish and chips with 79190...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mushy peas too......


----------



## LACPA (Jul 27, 2015)

JonnyBax said:


> View attachment 10440714


Im absolutely in love with the Sub No Date. Well done sir. Pure unadulterated horology!


----------



## LACPA (Jul 27, 2015)

1165dvd said:


> Dinner with the wife and minnion number 2. A Yuengling Lager draft after they brought out my first beer in a wine glass (Dogfish Head) . BB on the strap is mighty comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Nothing like a Ling and a badass piece!


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Sorry guys, not a Rolex/Tudor today but look what came in the mail folks! Straight from Japan &#55356;&#56815;&#55356;&#56821;!!! This piece is as good if not even better than some Rolex models and is a brand I highly recommend.









Man this piece is just gorgeous to stare at!!! Inspired by the perpetually snowy region of Shiojiri, Suwa Japan, where the GS studio is located, the aptly termed "Snowflake dial" is one of the best dials I've ever held and seen up close. The Japanese really love incorporating nature with art, which is highly evident with Grand Seikos.

Three things I really love about this piece: 1. The traditional blade polishing technique known as Zaratsu, gives this watch a mirror-like finish in the case, hands, and indices which are unlike any I've ever seen before. 2. The Snowflake dial. Duh. 3. The Seiko patented Spring Drive movement, which reunites the romance and intricacy of a mechanical movement with the accuracy of a quartz movement. This results in the striking blue second hand to glide marvelously and extremely smoothly around the dial.

Imo, a GS easily competes or even exceeds its Swiss counterparts of equivalent or higher price point. It shows the Japanese's pathological obsession with their craft and details. It perfectly embodies the Japanese culture and the attributes which they hold to the highest of regards: Passion, dedication, precision, efficiency and attention to detail.

P.S This piece was purchased from Omicronwatches.jp and I handled the emails and communication with the owner, Masahiro-San. He was extremely prompt with the replies and was very efficient and understanding. I highly recommend them. It took 3 days for it to arrive to Singapore.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats! It's an awesome piece!
I love GS, but only wish they make them thinner by a mm or two.

Wearing my Seiko too... sorry no Rolex 












Mpcdude said:


>


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)

feeling eccentric today


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Just purchased this in the last hour and on my wrist!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

dantan said:


> Just purchased this in the last hour and on my wrist!


Congratulations, the BB36 is a lovely looking watch :-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a curved 22mmx16mm tropic type strap. I totally prefer this taper over the NOS original tropic 22x18









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mpcdude said:


> Sorry guys, not a Rolex/Tudor today but look what came in the mail folks! Straight from Japan &#55356;&#56815;&#55356;&#56821;!!! This piece is as good if not even better than some Rolex models and is a brand I highly recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really great watch. It's been on my radar for a long time :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Congrats! It's an awesome piece!
> I love GS, but only wish they make them thinner by a mm or two.
> 
> Wearing my Seiko too... sorry no Rolex


Love the MM300 a lot (don't tell anyone but I love it much more than my sub ;-) ). You should try the new fitted strap from Crafter Blue. It's excellent :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

dantan said:


> Just purchased this in the last hour and on my wrist!


congrats Dan, it looks great on your wrist :-!


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

fordy964 said:


> Really great watch. It's been on my radar for a long time :-!


Time to stop delaying and get it!!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mpcdude said:


> Sorry guys, not a Rolex/Tudor today but look what came in the mail folks! Straight from Japan &#55356;&#56815;&#55356;&#56821;!!! This piece is as good if not even better than some Rolex models and is a brand I highly recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe GS, really love them, also enjoyed reading your short description. 
Congrats 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... have a nice week ....!!!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Mondays... Cheers


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday.


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

On a NATO kick!


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Skiing in the French Alps


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvjc3 (Jan 9, 2017)

just put this baby on. gotta set the time and date


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Red sub today for a slow snowy start to the work week


----------



## Diablos88 (Sep 14, 2016)

My modest Air King 5500 at the office.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

LACPA said:


> Im absolutely in love with the Sub No Date. Well done sir. Pure unadulterated horology!


Thank you!!! It is my first (and only) Rolex and I love it ;-)


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Congrats! It's an awesome piece!
> I love GS, but only wish they make them thinner by a mm or two.
> 
> Wearing my Seiko too... sorry no Rolex


And a way better clasp. Tried like 5-6, moved on

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonal dressing to match my lume

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Not worn this one for ages. Still remains one of my all time faves :-!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

dantan said:


> Just purchased this in the last hour and on my wrist!


Congratulations, great watch


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks mate!

It caught me by surprise, because I was not planning to purchase it.

But when I touched and felt it, I knew I had to buy it!



Brisman said:


> Congratulations, great watch


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

16800 matte dial.


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> 16800 matte dial.


So crisp this one


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brisman said:


> So crisp this one


If I am ever in Australia I'll show it to you.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Not Rolex but Omega for me today, have a great day.


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Morning gents










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

darby11 said:


> And a way better clasp. Tried like 5-6, moved on
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh but GS is soooo beautiful to look at!
Working so no Rolex today...clients always give a funny look when they notice them...










And this is "just a Seiko" 

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sorry, I couldn't resist the 10 10:10 (ish :-s) shot as well...


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day, Gentlemen.

Obviously, not a Rolex, today. Sorry.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Good day, Gentlemen.
> 
> Obviously, not a Rolex, today. Sorry.
> 
> View attachment 10467114


Really want one of those , such a stunning piece...

Still on vintage De Ville









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> Good day, Gentlemen.
> 
> Obviously, not a Rolex, today. Sorry.
> 
> View attachment 10467114


I really love the brushed bezel on this one as opposed to the polished one on mine. Superb piece :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

dantan said:


> Just purchased this in the last hour and on my wrist!


Very nice, congrats it fits you well 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

CMTFR said:


> Good day, Gentlemen.
> 
> Obviously, not a Rolex, today. Sorry.
> 
> View attachment 10467114


Lovely picture mate 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yesterday 









Today 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Black Bay making a rare appearance at the office. Have a great day guys!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice complementary set 'o watches there Rob!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Sri said:


> Really want one of those , such a stunning piece...
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Thank you very much.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> I really love the brushed bezel on this one as opposed to the polished one on mine. Superb piece :
> 
> Thank you. The brushed bezel was one of the reasons why I chose this model, but I like the no date model, a lot.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Lovely picture mate
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Most kind of you. Thank you.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

CMTFR said:


> Good day, Gentlemen.
> 
> Obviously, not a Rolex, today. Sorry.
> 
> View attachment 10467114


Pardon me while I drool. Fantastic stuff CMTFR :-!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Picture was previously posted but it turned into a link. I think it's relevant so I'll repost  Good read and nice pics, but they should have asked CMTFR to do the photography ;-)


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

JonnyBax said:


> Pardon me while I drool. Fantastic stuff CMTFR :
> 
> Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blue Pelagos... There's clearly more than one watch packed into this piece of art... Just mental about it


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

The two titanium 'ladies' in my life.......


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrbez87 (Jan 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

b'oris said:


> The two titanium 'ladies' in my life.......


Great choice of group set! Is that a moots? Pelagos blue is so fine...

Wearing this one again









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

b'oris said:


> The two titanium 'ladies' in my life.......


Nice one mate 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Sorry no Tudor/Rollie for the day. A photo that I took ytd of the Snowflake.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Morning folks


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>





darby11 said:


> View attachment 10473490
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


These have to be the greatest looking modern Rolex out there and could definitely screw up my future watch plans. I need to stay away from here. Great pieces guys!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Big block 79180










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Good day, Gentlemen.

Back to Rolex, today.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Big block 79180
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We love Big Blocks


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SD today, have a good one.


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

b'oris said:


> The two titanium 'ladies' in my life.......





Sri said:


> Nice one mate
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. If one of the two had to go, it would have to be the.......:-s:think:


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

traf said:


> Great choice of group set! Is that a moots?


Thanks.
Van Nicholas for Planet X, draped in Campag' & ENVE.....built up just before Christmas & waiting for the Spring!


----------



## Mrbez87 (Jan 7, 2017)

Datejust today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Oops I did it again... this just arrived in the post


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> These have to be the greatest looking modern Rolex out there and could definitely screw up my future watch plans. I need to stay away from here. Great pieces guys!


Thanks, Ralph! I'm really digging the new Explorer. 

Went with something older today though.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Zambian4ever said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done on the layers!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Lager


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Becker said:


> Well done on the layers!


Thank you sir!

It was the BLNR or my
speedy Gemini IV with a blue/white dial to complement my attire for the days

This is why I could never be a one watch guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Zambian4ever said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> It was the BLNR or my
> speedy Gemini IV with a blue/white dial to complement my attire for the days
> ...


Same here sir!


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Still Exploring the French Alps 😉


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

BB Dark is dominating wrist time!


















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*3rd day in a row - Love it!!*


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Been a while....
Expii'n up the sunset tonight. Great end to a beautiful day. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Dark side of the moon has arrived, wohoo


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

This has been a great watch for the past 25 years, still makes me smile.


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> BB Dark is dominating wrist time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As it should! Awesome watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've finally got some 22/18mm straps in for my Tudors. The taper is important to use with the Tudor deployant and 22/18 is surprisingly hard to come by.

Anyway first to show is this one from Rios on my Tudor Black Bay. Shots from yesterday ;-)


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

GMT is on today however...


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Afternoon shift


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrist game today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Sticked to my wrist since last december...my one year in-house Pelagos does not want to talk to me...hahahaha


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Very warm Down Under, Peroni and SD to see me through.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Flypower said:


> Afternoon shift


love this bezel on this one :-!


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

☺

Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Two days in a row for this one



















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Trying my first macro. More to come later!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## omegaman666 (Sep 4, 2010)

OP39 and my buddies Datejust


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

hun23 said:


>


Congrats! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Timester said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I might have to retire my white 116520...


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Daily driven BBN









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

hun23 said:


>


Didn't saw the build up on that one  
Looks stunning buddy, congratulations.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just saying hello gents  
TGIF


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great Friday Gents... ⚫


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

114060


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

hun23 said:


>


Winner!! Congrats sir 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Vintage 76100 Sub










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Having a little sushi while waiting for my son to finish guitar lessons.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Cheers guys.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

hun23 said:


>


Boom! Congrats on a lovely watch.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> love this bezel on this one :-!


Thanks


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

New endlinks ordered from AD


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 10500954
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Very nice with this strap ! where can you get it and what's the ref/name ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

hun23 said:


>


Great!!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

tldn said:


> Vintage 76100 Sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> New endlinks ordered from AD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice change


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

hun23 said:


>


Congrats, gorgeous watch.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

BBN in strap!!


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

I finally got my bund strap from the AD, so I wore that today. I love having options.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

tbensous said:


> Very nice with this strap ! where can you get it and what's the ref/name ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bulang & Sons: Grey-Brown Rugged Hand-made Leather Strap

Not sure if this link will work, but here goes:
https://bulangandsons.com/product/bs-vintage-hand-made-rugged-leather-strap-20-mm-br-02/

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona Friday 



























Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

That looks really really good mate!!!! Live the jubilee on the Daytona


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

hun23 said:


>


Congrats. Such a stunning watch..


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> That looks really really good mate!!!! Live the jubilee on the Daytona


Thank you sir! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

In car line to pick up my daughter.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

PO for this evenings sunset

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Waiting for swim practice while ogling over watches...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend Gents...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Still my favorite travel watch


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

79180 big block chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with the SD C for the weekend, hot and balmy here in Brisbane.

Have a good one.


----------



## derluegder (Jan 13, 2017)

16610 SubD with Rehaut

Sent from my mobile phone booth - without the benefit of spell check!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Heuer today 









iP7


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Saturday morning tradition, when I actually have time to make myself a real breakfast!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy weekend ....!!!!


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

On the left... An old stand by, and don't know why these little machines don't get love any more. Great watch!



On the right. This thing is awesome. Threw it on a Di Modell Chronissimo after the run this AM. Perfect.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend Gents...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

At the airport, awaiting our flight to New Orleans


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today while enjoying the warm weather


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Not often that I get to wear a suit :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Not often that I get to wear a suit :-!
> 
> View attachment 10521178


Very sharp Jonny boy  How amazing a Submariner blends with formals too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Back to this one.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

GMT at The Broad museum today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Very sharp Jonny boy  How amazing a Submariner blends with formals too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sri! The Sub does indeed. I just need to have the cuff taken out a bit. The shirt was not originally made to accommodate a watch


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n tonight's sunset. 
~cheers

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Gone riding with Leftie










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Back to this one.


Looks sharp, shirt goes well with the Pepsi.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Gone riding with Leftie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brave man


----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)

traf said:


> Gone riding with Leftie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an enjoyment it must be to cycle with one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Today's but from a good friend...










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Evening switch to the classier white dial.


----------



## LACPA (Jul 27, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> BB Dark is dominating wrist time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I could like twice I would!


----------



## LACPA (Jul 27, 2015)

Brunik said:


> Today's but from a good friend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my **^*^%#..{]!!!


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LACPA (Jul 27, 2015)

fordy964 said:


> Saweeeeeett!!!!
> 
> Standout watch for me on this page :-!


what a rarity!


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Still waiting for DJ to return from shop.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Caught a quick pic in the elevator 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brunik said:


> Today's but from a good friend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the one for me, love it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys, we had a wee GTG in Brisbane today, sixteen people showed up and we had a fantastic time.

Lots of pics but I wanted to show you this one, it just nailed it, a classic old with a classic new, so good.

Not the best quality but great pic. IMO.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP7


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Not so unlucky Fri 13th.


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Bulang & Sons: Grey-Brown Rugged Hand-made Leather Strap
> 
> Not sure if this link will work, but here goes:
> https://bulangandsons.com/product/bs-vintage-hand-made-rugged-leather-strap-20-mm-br-02/
> ...


Thx !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Can't make a choice


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys, we had a wee GTG in Brisbane today, sixteen people showed up and we had a fantastic time.
> 
> Lots of pics but I wanted to show you this one, it just nailed it, a classic old with a classic new, so good.
> 
> ...


Sad that I missed this one! You're the only other Brisbanite I've seen on these forums!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> Sad that I missed this one! You're the only other Brisbanite I've seen on these forums!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nick,

I've sent you a message via Tapatalk chat, let me know you received it, otherwise I'll PM you.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys, we had a wee GTG in Brisbane today, sixteen people showed up and we had a fantastic time.
> 
> Lots of pics but I wanted to show you this one, it just nailed it, a classic old with a classic new, so good.
> 
> ...


Brilliant.... I like these GTGs... Fantastic pair there mate... Cheers

LHD on a grey wet Sunday in London










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sri said:


> Brilliant.... I like these GTGs... Fantastic pair there mate... Cheers
> 
> LHD on a grey wet Sunday in London
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys, we had a wee GTG in Brisbane today, sixteen people showed up and we had a fantastic time.
> 
> Lots of pics but I wanted to show you this one, it just nailed it, a classic old with a classic new, so good.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun, Don! Surely you won't leave us hanging with just one pic!! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Had to switch this morning from pelagos to Datejust









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

SWISS POWER ......!!!!!!


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

capt-dim said:


> SWISS POWER ......!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 10527858
> 
> ...


Nice knot skills

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

I've been switching between these two ice cold steel stunners


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Starting the day on the kayaks with the PO








~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Pannerup said:


> I've been switching between these two ice cold steel stunners
> 
> View attachment 10528314


Very cool picture :-!


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

Ranger on a black Tudor NATO.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Stole the hulk from the wife today!


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Time for "Death in the Afternoon" at the Backspace Bar in the Big Easy.


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Still can't get enough of this watch, barely worn anything else since getting it. Not so much the car, this is my 4th time driving it and had it longer than the watch.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Monday blue


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

An oddity for this time of year in Michigan...sun shine!

And then my beloved Cowboys lost and the dark clouds return. The Sub shall help mend my heart.


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Afternoon switch, the guilt trip was too much (about taking her beloved hulk) 



















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A couple of pics from our GTG yesterday.

Happy Monday guys.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

AM








PM


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Fantastic mate... Some great watches there... Thanks for sharing... Cheers



Brisman said:


> A couple of pics from our GTG yesterday.
> 
> Happy Monday guys.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Blue sub from this morning. Forgot to post.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

cpl said:


> Blue sub from this morning. Forgot to post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely love the blue Tudor Subs, very nice!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry no TudoRolex... Good week Gents


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks MrB!



MadMrB said:


> I absolutely love the blue Tudor Subs, very nice!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Trusty subC today


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

No crown but still classy for Monday. Have a great week gents.


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Beer at Pat O'Brien's and my Ranger accompanying me for a day of wandering the French Quarter with my lovely wife.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Admiring my Ranger.


----------



## mikemcq (Jan 13, 2017)

DJII out the window..


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

hun23 said:


>


Great looking photo of the YM there, thanks for sharing it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Somewhere in the Caribbean Ocean.


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

Hulk


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

Batman


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Omega AT today gents









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

PAM this AM 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

BLing said:


>


Very nice :-!

Love your collection too. I always look forward to seeing what you're wearing.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II to start the work week


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

You know you have an awesome daily watch when you rushed through the day without noticing it


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

JonnyBax said:


> Very nice :-!
> 
> Love your collection too. I always look forward to seeing what you're wearing.


Thanks Jonny. You are very kind. Unlike other members, my watches are quite minimal.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Testing out the new macro lens I got for my phone. Not too shabby!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

two legends side by side


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

LHD for me... Good day Gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve (Oct 28, 2013)

Tudor Tuesday.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Tuesday's choice.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Tuesday's choice.


My goodness that looks good man!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Same shirt and watch 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

This, everyday!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

name is Robert Paulson said:


> This, everyday!


Very understandable 😁
Wear it in good health!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Becker said:


> My goodness that looks good man!


Appreciate that bud.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Beer at Pat O'Brien's and my Ranger accompanying me for a day of wandering the French Quarter with my lovely wife


Met my 1st wife in the back courtyard at Pat O'Brien's, downing hurricanes, 33 years ago. We got married 2 days later at city hall on Valentine's Day. Lost the girl years ago, but I still have the watch I was wearing. Wondering if she still has the box and papers for my 6263?









Just part of the story of the watch I've got on tonight.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Officially, it's on the winder right now, but the Tudor Black Bay Red.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Whoops, just looked down. Marathon TSAR.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy humpday chaps


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

5513 with Super Dome.


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Another 22/18mm Rios strap. This one on the THC. Cool eh?


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Meters first ... Has Tudor always been using "meters" first?

One of my huge favs... 79190

Good day Gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 10525914
> 
> 
> View attachment 10525922


Really liking this Hydronaut :-!


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

fordy964 said:


> Really liking this Hydronaut :-!


Cheers Fordy! - It does have some charm, and I'm finding it really easy and comfortable to wear at only 11mm thick.

Your new strap acquisitions look brilliant on the THC and Ranger |>


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas, US Virgin Islands


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

My blue the last couple days










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Tried this one today. What a watch. Unfortunately did not come home with me.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Timester said:


> Tried this one today. What a watch. Unfortunately did not come home with me.


But it Looks fantastic on you though . Good will power you have. I haven't tried this one on because I have zero will power. Sure, I'd have to sell my car and/or all of my collection to afford it, and I fear if I try it on, I would have to do just that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning Guys 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

gregPH said:


>


Great pic.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Finished my weeks work in Singapore and having a couple of pints at Boat Quay before the flight to London:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THC Thursdays... Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful Grantour Mr B... Truly admire your Tudor collection...Cheers



MadMrB said:


> View attachment 10569066


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Beautiful Grantour Mr B... Truly admire your Tudor collection...Cheers


You're too kind Sri, I'm dead envious of your collection... especially that gorgeous sub you have


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Switching these 2 today


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Enjoying my grantour on this rainy day. Gorgeous in the flesh. Have a good one.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

Back on the bracelet.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Gunny strap on LHD yesterday










Daytona today









Going to try the next level tonight!









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello fellas, I'm back wearing the BB Dark today!









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

TBB on tropic at the Persian Golf in Dubai 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Bleu NoiRolex 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

It's the last season for Joe Louis Arena. Seats just eight rows off the ice! It was an exciting game that saw my Red Wings fall behind 3-0 and 4-1 in the first, then storm back to tie it at 5-5 and take the win in a shootout :-!

My good luck Sub was cheering with me the whole time


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)

1/20/17


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Bleu NoiRolex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic!!! I could stare at this for a long time.


----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

116622 (again)


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Hulk time, have a good weekend guys 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

79180 big block










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

In this side of the world, only 8 hours before the weekend is here...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Evening switch...going to Austin this weekend for my wife's birthday.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Explorer








*


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Mind blown ??





















































































































Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

@traf: Did you pick anything up? 

This today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Mind blown ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take the Milguass in a flash, thanks for sharing mate, awesome watches.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New arrival for me, not Rolex, and first time with a Zenith.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> I'll take the Milguass in a flash, thanks for sharing mate, awesome watches.


I concur


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Mind blown 🤤🤤


Such a grail watch


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

What bezel!!!! Love it... Beautiful Yachtmaster... Cheers



NiceGuyTom said:


> 116622 (again)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beauty mate... Congratulations...



Brisman said:


> New arrival for me, not Rolex, and first time with a Zenith.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Brisman said:


> New arrival for me, not Rolex, and first time with a Zenith.


Very cool 😎 Congrats!!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> @traf: Did you pick anything up?
> 
> This today


I took one of each nah... really thinking a 5711 is in my future though



Brisman said:


> I'll take the Milguass in a flash, thanks for sharing mate, awesome watches.


You and me both !



Brisman said:


> New arrival for me, not Rolex, and first time with a Zenith.


Congrats Donald! Lovely pickup 



Becker said:


> Such a grail watch


Agreed. It was truly heart stopping in the metal.

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

Casual friday!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Inauguration Day!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Destro for Inauguration Day 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Happy Friday, gents.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

...and like I said, I went back to the Ranger again. I just love this thing on the bund.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Brunik said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Beautiful! Nice patina on the lume dots and hands.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Wearing my 168000. Sort of modern, sort of vintage, all Sub!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Went with this








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LACPA (Jul 27, 2015)

Just got this little 34mm Tudor. Love this dressy little piece with the linen dial.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

5513


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Should it stay or should it go? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

LACPA said:


> View attachment 10588418
> 
> 
> Just got this little 34mm Tudor. Love this dressy little piece with the linen dial.


2-tone champagne linen 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

traf said:


> Destro for Inauguration Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a metaphor ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

cpl said:


> Is that a metaphor ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha no way! Full support for our new president 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

cpl said:


> Should it stay or should it go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can source a glide lock then it should stay, if not it's still a beaut. Btw if you can source a glide lock let me know I would love to keep my 16600


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Lunch


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

New incoming. Vintage goodness on a perfect white dial. Have a great weekend gents.


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

HAGWE folks!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back to my modern daily, have a great weekend.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> New incoming. Vintage goodness on a perfect white dial. Have a great weekend gents.


Lovely indeed


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

b'oris said:


>


Great shot


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Should it stay or should it go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay.......maybe.....no wait......yes..stay


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

soaking.fused said:


> 5513


Great watch, great insert.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, Heuer today 









iP7


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> New incoming. Vintage goodness on a perfect white dial. Have a great weekend gents.


Congratulations! Seeing more and more vintage DJ around. They're such good value and heaps for sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Stay.......maybe.....no wait......yes..stay


Pretty much sums up how I feel from week to week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Lukebor said:


> Sorry Gents, Heuer today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this Heuer. One of the few modern TAG's I would own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Gunny strap on LHD yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made in Indonesia made a long way to your wrist Dave  
Looks very cool 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

LACPA said:


> View attachment 10588418
> 
> 
> Just got this little 34mm Tudor. Love this dressy little piece with the linen dial.


Congratulations mate... Indeed a nice little dressy piece 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

cpl said:


> Should it stay or should it go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> New incoming. Vintage goodness on a perfect white dial. Have a great weekend gents.


Love these vintage watches mate... So much charm, character and charismatic...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri, nice seeing your champagne linen dial again. You know seeing yours made me want one . I really like the linen dial and started keeping an eye out for one. They are not that common.

















Sri said:


> Congratulations mate... Indeed a nice little dressy piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

cpl said:


> Sri, nice seeing your champagne linen dial again. You know seeing yours made want one . I really like the linen dial and started keeping an eye out for one. They are not that common.
> 
> View attachment 10591594
> View attachment 10591602


Thanks CPL... Agree... Not too common these watches  Very understated, very elegant... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy weekend chaps, can't take this off Hehe


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Saturday morning at the car dealership (just service, not buying)

Happy weekend gentlemen!!!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## sphynx88 (Jan 28, 2010)

10:10 is an accident haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sri said:


> Love these vintage watches mate... So much charm, character and charismatic...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





cpl said:


> Congratulations! Seeing more and more vintage DJ around. They're such good value and heaps for sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Brisman said:


> Lovely indeed


Thanks gents! Digging this watch so far.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Flying is always a thing....


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Feels a bit naughty wearing this all casual like...


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I'll be wearing this one everyday for the foreseeable future.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend Gents 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Going out to do some plein air painting with my trusty Black Bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> New incoming. Vintage goodness on a perfect white dial. Have a great weekend gents.


Another beauty for you sir!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

cpl said:


> Should it stay or should it go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Having a Dubbel at Jack & Ginger's in Austin


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Change of scene from 79190... to the pub with Dweller 116600... Cheers Gents 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Batman love









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Batman love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop it. I have a repurchase on my mind.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Stop it. I have a repurchase on my mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


well in that case...




























Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> well in that case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, with the button down no less
Was your wife laying on the sidewalk for that one.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Just checked and time confirmed, it's Oh-Scotch-30! Happy weekend everyone...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n tonight. 
~cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Add another current shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Becker said:


> Another beauty for you sir!


Thanks my friend.


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Starting with this


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Pocket shot 1665, happy Sunday guys.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Old new guy for Sunday.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP7


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy Sunday ..... :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> Old new guy for Sunday.


I don't normally like fluted bezels :-s, but here it just makes sense... lovely watch, congratulations! 👏👏


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Old new guy for Sunday.


Wow Q, huge congrats! Love it 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sunny Sunday... Cheers


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Unfortunately on the last day of our family holidays 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatball (Nov 5, 2011)

So my mother tells me that she wanted to pass me something that belonged to my grandfather.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## sphynx88 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks to this thread, I got this idea and I love it! Makes this much more usable! Enjoy the games today, fellas!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Green Sunday


----------



## Jolly Green John (Mar 5, 2013)

Tudor Heritage Ranger on a funky strap from Sofie at cheapestnatostraps


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Back to my modern daily, have a great weekend.


Is "The Ceramic Rolex" in my opinion...

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

MadMrB said:


> I don't normally like fluted bezels :-s, but here it just makes sense... lovely watch, congratulations! 


 Thanks MrB. When I think of a vintage DJ it needs to be on a fluted bezel.



traf said:


> Wow Q, huge congrats! Love it
> 
> Thanks big D!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Went for a ride this morning









Then switched the Daytona to this taupe leather nato 











Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Feels a bit naughty wearing this all casual like...


OUTSTANDING COMBO!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

meatball said:


> So my mother tells me that she wanted to pass me something that belonged to my grandfather.
> 
> View attachment 10603194


Awesome! Looks to be a linen dial 1601 ? I have the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## dan4138 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Batman' week 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch for the game, Brady is going down!!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wet Monday


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Travelling again... Good week Gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Gold Coast for Chinese New Year :-!


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

Explorer today


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening ... i wish a happy week ahead .... after long long time ... my moonwatch ...!!!!


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## meatball (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes its a linen dial! it looks like its barely been worn - and was purchased in 1986. Quite amazing.



cpl said:


> Awesome! Looks to be a linen dial 1601 ? I have the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

krisstoffer said:


>


Stunner!!!!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

. Today it's my new Dayto Ceramic.

Rōlexinį


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

SD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

114060 :-!


----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

Spring time blooms 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Long time no see this baby on my wrist.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Hard one to take off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

krisstoffer said:


>


Cracker


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Today 'new in the family' Elite 









iP7


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Good morning everybody.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Green can work with blue/black..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Green can work with blue/black..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pink too 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Another one. Loving it.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Tropical fit for 16600, lovely vintage feel.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Rusty427 said:


> Tropical fit for 16600, lovely vintage feel.


That's a great look and such a cool watch. Very nice :-!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Wearing the Explorer today before sending it off to the Dallas RSC later this week. The first few days I had it, it was running about +1 sec/day. Then when I took it off and let it run down the first time, it has been running about +9 sec/day consistently. Anyone heard of something like this before? A little disappointing for a supposed -2/+2 watch. Anyway, off it goes to hopefully get sorted out.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Enjoying Oslo... A true Scandinavian gem... Cheers Gents 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally gelling with this after getting bracelet in my preferred setting


----------



## Robimus (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Rōlexinį


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Enjoying my Day Date


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Wearing the Explorer today before sending it off to the Dallas RSC later this week. The first few days I had it, it was running about +1 sec/day. Then when I took it off and let it run down the first time, it has been running about +9 sec/day consistently. Anyone heard of something like this before? A little disappointing for a supposed -2/+2 watch. Anyway, off it goes to hopefully get sorted out.
> 
> View attachment 10630922


I've had strange things happening with my Explorer before. It's been my most accurate and consistent watch with superb timegrapher readings. One day after I hadn't worn it for months it gave the wildest timegrapher readings, swinging up and down. A few days later I tested it again and it was back to normal. It's not covered by warranty so until service time I'm not going to do anything about it.

If yours is brand new I'm sure all they'll do is regulate it. If it continues to give trouble then they will service it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

soaking.fused said:


>


Great insert on your 5513


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back to my favourite 79190... Good day Gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

BB36


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

Not a Rolex today but my Reverso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Plexi is sexy


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

The new dayto this morning 









And the sub this evening. 








Rōlexinį


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Addictive 79190... Cheers


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Lots of standing, so I went super causal on the footwear today.

Happy midweek gentlemen!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

JonnyBax said:


> Lots of standing, so I went super causal on the footwear today.
> 
> Happy midweek gentlemen!
> 
> View attachment 10641034


Glad to see you didn't slack on the wrist side of things 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II this Wednesday


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Commute


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Been the SD for the whole week 
Happy Australia Day 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

To all my virtual buddies  
Great watches guys 


Becker said:


> BB36


 made for u mate 


shoque said:


> Not a Rolex today but my Reverso
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 sweet 


traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


You know well how I feel about the daytona  


mtb2104 said:


> Commute


 nice nice :-! 


cpl said:


> Been the SD for the whole week
> Happy Australia Day
> 
> 
> ...


Missed the build up on that one, congrats buddy   


Sri said:


> Addictive 79190... Cheers


Hey you, cool watch matey  
Take care


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Okay guys, hope all is well with you all, apologies for posting non rolex lately.
This has been 3 weeks on my wrist and will most probably stay many weeks ahead, just so fond of it. 









Good day all =)

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Happy Straya Day to all you Aussie WIS . Apologies for the lack of Rolex/Tudor pics but I tend to travel with [strike]ex-pendables[/strike]
(ahem) affordables. So I'm coming at ya from Broadbeach on the Gold Coast with the Pepsi SKX. Possible the bestest beach watch ever :-!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice strap!
Looks like a much darker shade of grey... source please? 



fordy964 said:


>


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

BLing said:


>


Couldn't resist, it just rolls.....

Fantastic SMPOGPGMT.....


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Error!


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Speeeed...










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Haha actually this was my first Rolex, I've had it for 2.5 yrs. Don't wear it often hence trying to decide if I'm going to flip it.



alex79 said:


> Missed the build up on that one, congrats buddy


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

A quick change, because this little beauty arrived...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

MadMrB said:


> A quick change, because this little beauty arrived...
> 
> View attachment 10648338
> 
> ...


Looks great on you! Congrats :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Nice strap!
> Looks like a much darker shade of grey... source please?


That's an Admiralty Grey Phoenix Nato that is. Supplier to the UK MoD for almost 40 years and the best :-!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Omega speedmaster .....


----------



## sphynx88 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deserved an actual strap after I saw it worked with a brown combo. Thin teju lizard strap attached! Loving it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Okay guys, hope all is well with you all, apologies for posting non rolex lately.
> This has been 3 weeks on my wrist and will most probably stay many weeks ahead, just so fond of it.
> 
> 
> ...


How long before another Daytona comes in, Alex?? 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> To all my virtual buddies
> Great watches guys
> 
> made for u mate
> ...


Mate, Thanks. Can't blame you on the A-P!! Really cool piece!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> A quick change, because this little beauty arrived...
> 
> View attachment 10648338
> 
> ...


Congrats & welcome to the BB36 club


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

This one for today


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cpl said:


> Haha actually this was my first Rolex, I've had it for 2.5 yrs. Don't wear it often hence trying to decide if I'm going to flip it.


Ooppssyy  it all depends flip for what? Hehe 


MadMrB said:


> A quick change, because this little beauty arrived...
> 
> View attachment 10648338
> 
> ...


Very nice, congrats  


traf said:


> How long before another Daytona comes in, Alex??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Going to Tokyo in 2 weeks, if anything comes back with me it might be a GS gmt  
My colleagues tho are all for the d500, and could be influencing my plans  


Becker said:


> Mate, Thanks. Can't blame you on the A-P!! Really cool piece!


Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sea Dweller 116600... Cheers Gents


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sea Dweller 116600... Cheers Gents


Crisp!!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

JonnyBax said:


> Looks great on you! Congrats :-!





Becker said:


> Congrats & welcome to the BB36 club





alex79 said:


> Very nice, congrats


Thanks chaps! |>


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers matey



Becker said:


> Crisp!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> A quick change, because this little beauty arrived...
> 
> View attachment 10648338
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mr B... Its such an elegant piece... Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sea Dweller 116600... Cheers Gents


 BOOM 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Daytona once again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Nice combo mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

El-Duderino said:


> Daytona once again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy Daytona

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Congratulations Mr B... Its such an elegant piece... Cheers


Cheers Sri


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sometimes, it's all how we see things...


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Sometimes, it's all how we see things...


Very cool, Sri :-! I love how the lack of visible script changes the look of the dial.


----------



## UKBRO (Nov 5, 2016)

2016 Tudor Grantour 42mm...I love it!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello Gentlemen! Wearing the BBDark on a red perlon today.








Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

UKBRO said:


> 2016 Tudor Grantour 42mm...I love it!


Congratulations, great watch! - Love the silver dial Grantour :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Very cool, Sri :-! I love how the lack of visible script changes the look of the dial.


Thanks Jonny boy... Some flukey shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

The flavor of the month and hopefullly years. Have a good one everybody.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## UKBRO (Nov 5, 2016)

MadMrB said:


> Congratulations, great watch! - Love the silver dial Grantour :-!


Thanks, I'm enjoying wearing it.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my 1680 red today


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

The perfect daily wear:


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Pepsi time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Guys, sometimes I don't wear a watch, no ... really. Tonight is one of those times. Tomorrow it'll be Rolex again...


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

All packed up and leaving work a tad early.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Couldn't resist, it just rolls.....
> 
> Fantastic SMPOGPGMT.....


Thank you for the kind words.. it surely is a nice watch from Omega..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy Chinese New Year 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great Friday Gents


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A bit of flipping again, POC is going with a couple of newbies coming next week hopefully.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Night shift, have a good weekend Guys!!










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

Happy Lunar New Year 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Have a great weekend.

_Placement of the hands was pure fluke... _


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 10659178
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> ...


Love it!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Becker said:


> Love it!


Cheers Becker |>


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Too classy... Just too classy!!!



Brunik said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brunik said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Wow  that it one beauty I wouldn't mind having at some point 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> A bit of flipping again, POC is going with a couple of newbies coming next week hopefully.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Always on the move, Don! Love it 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brunik said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


  super cool indeed.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Friday to all.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Back on oyster 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Zenith today 









iP7


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Just grabbed this from the dealer yesterday. Couldn't be happier










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

been almost 2 weeks since I wore this bad boy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

Just got her today! Haven't gotten around to removing the stickers yet.


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Here's a better photo! Too excited. My wrists are massive and I was skeptical of the size, but I think it works!

Phoenix 20mm NATO strap until I get my 19mms in the mail










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

andrejb said:


> Here's a better photo! Too excited. My wrists are massive and I was skeptical of the size, but I think it works!
> 
> Phoenix 20mm NATO strap until I get my 19mms in the mail
> 
> ...


Welcome to the BB36 club!


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Cant seem to get this one off my wrist!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this


----------



## truthinthedetails (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Maiden said:


> Cant seem to get this one off my wrist!


Love that dial


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Went with the Gold Sub today.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP7


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

What else would I wear on the day of my favorite IMSA event @daytona ?










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hope you guys have a great weekend wherever you are.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Exchanging/returning some of my wife's Christmas gifts. I bat about 60% ;-)


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> Hope you guys have a great weekend wherever you are.


Such a great piece. Is that the 37mm? It looks like it was made for your wrist :-!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

JonnyBax said:


> Such a great piece. Is that the 37mm? It looks like it was made for your wrist :-!


Thanks Jonny! Yes great eye. It's the 37mm version. The other sizes didn't fit right on my wrist.

Cheers.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks Jonny! Yes great eye. It's the 37mm version. The other sizes didn't fit right on my wrist.
> 
> Cheers.


Great choice. What's your wrist size, if you don't mind me asking? I probably won't be in a position to purchase one for quite a while, if ever, but it's fun to dream.

Then again, I said that about Rolex not too long ago ;-)


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> Hope you guys have a great weekend wherever you are.


Great watch and great photo!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

JonnyBax said:


> Great choice. What's your wrist size, if you don't mind me asking? I probably won't be in a position to purchase one for quite a while, if ever, but it's fun to dream.
> 
> Then again, I said that about Rolex not too long ago ;-)


Wrist size is 6.3" inches. Watch goals my friend. Have a great Saturday.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> Hope you guys have a great weekend wherever you are.


I tried one of those on in St Maarteen a couple of weeks ago, except the 41mm version. I loved it - maybe a little too much. I've been dreaming of one ever since. It's really a great looking and great fitting watch. The craftsmanship is superb. Really like the blue dial version though, but for some reason it costs more. Maybe one day...


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

Sub!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> I tried one of those on in St Maarteen a couple of weeks ago, except the 41mm version. I loved it - maybe a little too much. I've been dreaming of one ever since. It's really a great looking and great fitting watch. The craftsmanship is superb. Really like the blue dial version though, but for some reason it costs more. Maybe one day...


Have been having similar thoughts myself, about the extra thin blue version 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Skinny Rogers said:


>


Great combo 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

traf said:


> Great combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!

This watch is perfect for distressed leather.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Keepin it goin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Great combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


So funny Dave, I thought and posted the exact same thing


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

One more from tonight.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Festivities.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> Hope you guys have a great weekend wherever you are.


Wow! So good


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

5513 on Bulang and Sons - Diablo strap.


----------



## gates (Dec 18, 2016)

Blue Pelagos tonight, today it was the Hulk.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

An open 9 for this Sunday, have a great day.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, Heuer today 









iP7


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Staying on for another day...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Enjoying Oslo... Cheers



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Rolex Submariner 114060








Rōlexinį


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## sphynx88 (Jan 28, 2010)

No Rolex today. I don't have a Sub so I don't like anything that wants to be a Sub.

Maurice Lacroix Miros Diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Yachtmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

longstride said:


> View attachment 10681730
> 
> 
> 5513 on Bulang and Sons - Diablo strap.


:-!:-!:-!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

hun23 said:


>


You convinced me








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

darby11 said:


> You convinced me
> View attachment 10687434
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Exploring the City after paying respects to a late friend.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> You convinced me
> View attachment 10687434
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't you have something else to show us today 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Don't you have something else to show us today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Fine. A stealthy bam.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Fine. A stealthy bam.
> View attachment 10687978
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Huge congrats on here too! Now the burning question... will there be enough room in one collection for both of those beautiful Daytonas 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Fine. A stealthy bam.
> View attachment 10687978
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


WHAT!

That's an outstanding pair.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Fine. A stealthy bam.
> View attachment 10687978
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sitting out in the sunroom enjoying a somewhat warm winter day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Fine. A stealthy bam.
> View attachment 10687978
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Umm...errr...uhhh...pretty much speechless. Outstanding Pair. Wear them in the best of health!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

One more Daytona today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

hun23 said:


>


It's a custom Dayto. 116520 with the ceramic bezel. Right ? 
TA

Rōlexinį


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Love it.








🥂


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Roger Federer wore this bad boy last night at the AO Trophy Presentation. Have a good week Guys 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Some Dead with the Red on today - enjoying a new release from the old band










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

ajn3323 said:


> Some Dead with the Red on today - enjoying a new release from the old band
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE Dave's Picks! :-!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Damn. That's a great pair buddy. Enjoy.



darby11 said:


> Fine. A stealthy bam.
> View attachment 10687978
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Timester said:


> I tried one of those on in St Maarteen a couple of weeks ago, except the 41mm version. I loved it - maybe a little too much. I've been dreaming of one ever since. It's really a great looking and great fitting watch. The craftsmanship is superb. Really like the blue dial version though, but for some reason it costs more. Maybe one day...





fordy964 said:


> Wow! So good





traf said:


> Have been having similar thoughts myself, about the extra thin blue version
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks guys. The AP Royal Oak does deserves your attention. Fit and finish is amazing.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Been wearing my Exp.II most days.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Rolexini said:


> It's a custom Dayto. 116520 with the ceramic bezel. Right ?
> TA
> 
> Rōlexinį


No. Its a 500. I also have a 520 in white...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Fine. A stealthy bam.
> View attachment 10687978
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What a pair...just wow!


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

hun23 said:


> No. Its a 500. I also have a 520 in white...


Ok. Great ! Sold my 520 with 2 bezels for my new 2016.

Rōlexinį


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry, no TudoRolex today... Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Black Bay Blue on a deep brown Crown & Buckle strap today. Using the bezel as a date marker when I don't need it for timing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

The newly dubbed Federer gmt haha









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

BLNR for me today also.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

This watch is so fun. Good Monday morning all!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 10694362


I was going to post a picture of my Tudor BBB (ETA) but you've done it for me! Wearing exactly the same watch right now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pub Dweller... Good week Gents


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't remember if I've shared this one over here or not. In my humble opinion this really is a fantastic sports watch and shares a lot of the diver DNA with Rolex.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Fine. A stealthy bam.
> View attachment 10687978
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love the Platinum Daytona, fantastic.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

372 this morning and just had the leather strap replaced with the rubber ones 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Love the Platinum Daytona, fantastic.


Major congrats Darby! I tried one on recently and I must say it is one fantastic piece. Let's see some more photos!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> I don't remember if I've shared this one over here or not. In my humble opinion this really is a fantastic sports watch and shares a lot of the diver DNA with Rolex.


Cracking piece. I love those sailcloth straps on these :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I found some used jewellery/watch places in Broadbeach, Gold Coast today. Mostly blinged up GMT's and gold pieces (aftermarket diamond dials and bezels!). Anyway a Y-serial Polar Explorer took my eye and was with papers in great condition. But oh my, the price! Seems used Rolex prices are quite strong in Aus so I had to walk away. Maybe next time in Tokyo. Disappointed as I've fancied a holiday purchase.

I did see an early Tudor Sub (probably a 7928) in the window of one of those shops that some here might find interesting.

Meanwhile, still on the Sinn for me...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> I found some used jewellery/watch places in Broadbeach, Gold Coast today. Mostly blinged up GMT's and gold pieces (aftermarket diamond dials and bezels!). Anyway a Y-serial Polar Explorer took my eye and was with papers in great condition. But oh my, the price! Seems used Rolex prices are quite strong in Aus so I had to walk away. Maybe next time in Tokyo. Disappointed as I've fancied a holiday purchase.
> 
> I did see an early Tudor Sub (probably a 7928) in the window of one of those shops that some here might find interesting.
> 
> Meanwhile, still on the Sinn for me...


My friend, did you get a pic. of the 7928 and any do you know which shop?

I might go for a wee drive down


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

This for today. Good day everybody.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Cracking piece. I love those sailcloth straps on these :-!


Thanks my friend, it really is a pleasure to own.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

@spunwell Jason that BPFF is   completely agree about the vintage vibe associated with the 50s diving watch arms race

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

This pretty much sums it up for today....


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pepsi pink









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## dan98 (Sep 23, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos enroute from London to JFK...actually yesterday but still wearing it!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Vintage Tuesday.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Vintage Tuesday.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> My friend, did you get a pic. of the 7928 and any do you know which shop?
> 
> I might go for a wee drive down


Don't!!! No, please do 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

Night..


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


> My friend, did you get a pic. of the 7928 and any do you know which shop?
> 
> I might go for a wee drive down


You have a PM


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Still wearing the BBB Classic on a dark brown Crown & Buckle strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


> My friend, did you get a pic. of the 7928 and any do you know which shop?
> 
> I might go for a wee drive down


Went back today for a closer look for you Donald. Here are the pics...













It is indeed a ref 7928 Tudor Submariner with a serial 55xxxx dating it to about 1966. Case looks OK to me, if a little over polished in places and with some repairs to the back of the lugs evident. Bezel was stuck and the insert isn't original. Hands are replacement so patina didn't match but the dial is absolutely gorgeous. Watch is running. Not sure how easy another set of hands and insert are to come by to get a better match but overall it looked quite nice for the money to my uneducated eyes :-!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Went back today for a closer look for you Donald. Here are the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Carl, your a legend. Thanks for taking the time to do this, very much appreciated.

I think you nailed it, regarding whether you can find matching hands to make it a great looking watch

Also, of course, more importantly, the Cal 390 would have to be good, impossible to get parts.

It's not cheap and I think that's not far off the price of a good original.

Thanks again mate, hope your enjoying Broadbeach.

Cheers


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Thanks Carl, your a legend. Thanks for taking the time to do this, very much appreciated.
> 
> I think you nailed it, regarding whether you can find matching hands to make it a great looking watch
> 
> ...


No problem Donald 

Yes, my walk away in the end revolved around the Cal 390 which would be too difficult for me to know if it was a gud'un or not. The parts for the rotor mechanism (the slightly fragile bit that Tudor added) are the hard bits to find apparently and without taking a punt it would be nigh on impossible to know. Better hands are not insurmountable but overall it comes into the realm of project watch and it's not cheap enough to be worth it. To be fair I thought it was at the lower end of pricing on these according to Chrono24 but you'd have to accept the hands as they are for it to be viable. Better to get an all original for these.

Been a fun bit of holiday hunting though. Broadbeach has been fantastic. Lovely part of the world you live in :-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening .... i wish you all ... a happy month ahead ...!!!!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Old school this morning. Have a great day guys!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 10719586
> 
> 
> Old school this morning. Have a great day guys!


Always mesmerized by this one 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sunshine!!!


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

LorenzoG said:


>


Everest strap?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Taking the baby BB for a night out...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP7


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Trusty companions


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hectic days in Norway... Back to Blighty tomorrow


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Two highly important matters 










Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

With a co-worker's Root Beer. The temptation to get a 5 digit GMT is strong.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Two-tone Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Exploring some bourbon and vermouth prior to a flight to ATL.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally convinced wife that Grand Seiko has more bling, and it would suit her better. 

Now I can have this


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New arrival, not a Rolex I'm afraid.

I did have a new Rolex coming but unfortunately the deal fell through.

Omega CK2998 LE.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Brisman said:


> New arrival, not a Rolex I'm afraid.
> 
> I did have a new Rolex coming but unfortunately the deal fell through.
> 
> Omega CK2998 LE.


Nice Omega. Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Hope you guys have a great weekend wherever you are.


Great shot as usual 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Have been having similar thoughts myself, about the extra thin blue version
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


And and and   
Would look great on your wrist Dave


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> An open 9 for this Sunday, have a great day.


:-!! Love it

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New arrival, not a Rolex I'm afraid.
> 
> I did have a new Rolex coming but unfortunately the deal fell through.
> 
> Omega CK2998 LE.


LOVE that one, Don! Well done 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Fine. A stealthy bam.
> View attachment 10687978
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


  just wow :-!!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> And and and
> Would look great on your wrist Dave


I'm afraid it would look too good, so I haven't tried on on yet haha

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Brisman said:


> New arrival, not a Rolex I'm afraid.
> I did have a new Rolex coming but unfortunately the deal fell through.
> Omega CK2998 LE.


Really really really beautiful. I am going to order one on Chrono24 before the end of month.
Thanks for sharing (sorry out thread).
Just received my Oris TOPPER LE. 
Also gorgeous (posted on Oris forum)

Rōlexinį


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Every day it seems.....


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry had to catch up with the posts guys  


Sri said:


> Pub Dweller... Good week Gents


Hey matey, hope all is well, nice photo  


Spunwell said:


> I don't remember if I've shared this one over here or not. In my humble opinion this really is a fantastic sports watch and shares a lot of the diver DNA with Rolex.


Congratulations, great pick  


traf said:


> Pepsi pink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely mate  


AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 10719586
> 
> 
> Old school this morning. Have a great day guys!


What to say, just an amazing piece, very lucky you are   


mtb2104 said:


> Finally convinced wife that Grand Seiko has more bling, and it would suit her better.
> 
> Now I can have this


Well done lol


Brisman said:


> New arrival, not a Rolex I'm afraid.
> 
> I did have a new Rolex coming but unfortunately the deal fell through.
> 
> Omega CK2998 LE.


Looking great Don, congratulations  
When is it that you cool down, you've been on fire for quite a bit  


qtip.416 said:


>


Please stop posting this, it's too good  
And your skills in picturing it drives a certain itch


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> With a co-worker's Root Beer. The temptation to get a 5 digit GMT is strong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Do it, Nick! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Alex!

Wearing this one today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Oris Sixty Five Topper LE & The Sub

Rōlexinį


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Green Sub today.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Brisman said:


> New arrival, not a Rolex I'm afraid.
> 
> I did have a new Rolex coming but unfortunately the deal fell through.
> 
> Omega CK2998 LE.


Wow, love it!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Rolexini said:


> Oris Sixty Five Topper LE & The Sub
> 
> Rōlexinį


Love the Topper LE, such a clean dial without the date ...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Timester said:


> Green Sub today.


I'm getting close to pulling the hulk trigger. Looking to move 1 more watch and then....

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sticking with the Cosmograph today.


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Love the Topper LE, such a clean dial without the date ...
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


TA 

Rōlexinį


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Checking in gentlemen . I've been wearing the heck out my Tudors as of late...



































Today









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Checking in gentlemen . I've been wearing the heck out my Tudors as of late...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't blame you! Stunners!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Becker said:


> Can't blame you! Stunners!


Thanks Becker 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Refreshing


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

2-liner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicyWatch (May 6, 2014)

Tudor BBD on the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## ondra.palas (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Mallory, I'm back to the base 

P.s. Two liners, four liners? No liners 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Batman for today...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Red and blue for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Checking in gentlemen . I've been wearing the heck out my Tudors as of late...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all look great Rob, but that Black BB with the red perlon is outstanding!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> They all look great Rob, but that Black BB with the red perlon is outstanding!


Thank you friend 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Fine. A stealthy bam.
> View attachment 10687978
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wowza!  That is quite the pair you have there good sir! Many congrats.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Weekend time - HULK Time 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

my 1500


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

No liner too  
Really tried to switch this week, you surely will notice that I failed


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


> New arrival, not a Rolex I'm afraid.
> 
> I did have a new Rolex coming but unfortunately the deal fell through.
> 
> Omega CK2998 LE.


Love this :-! Such a strong release this one.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, I managed to resist the temptations of the 'holiday watch'. As soon as I got home I just had to go find this...


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ondra.palas (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

When your friend stops by and says "Look what I bought! Try it out for awhile...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

What's your Friday wrist game like ?


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Another sunny day. That makes three in a row! Must be some kind of winter record here.









I'll try to dispense with the weather reports going forward ;-)


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1675 calibre 1560 circa 1963









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Bluesy today.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

And........Lunch.......Have a great weekend gentleman!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> What's your Friday wrist game like ?


What a shot 

This for me again









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## bcapa38 (Oct 13, 2011)

GMT master 1675 everyday ; ).


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my 16710 today.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Black bay back on...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Well, I managed to resist the temptations of the 'holiday watch'. As soon as I got home I just had to go find this...


:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Some great pieces lately! Tonight's fare:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy weekend chaps


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

After work watch switch. Tough to beat a 5 digit Sub case.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> What a shot
> 
> This for me again
> 
> ...


Too kind... Thanks mate... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> What's your Friday wrist game like ?





Dedhed said:


> Some great pieces lately! Tonight's fare:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

BB Noir


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ranger today on this new 22/18mm Colareb Spoleto Stitch that is perfect for the original deployant clasp. Very pleased with this one :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

kiosai said:


> BB Noir


Beautiful shot :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

hun23 said:


>


Nice touch with the date


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

fordy964 said:


> Ranger today on this new 22/18mm Colareb Spoleto Stitch that is perfect for the original deployant clasp. Very pleased with this one :-!


That looks great, compliments the Ranger brilliantly :-!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 10756722


Great shot!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Timester said:


> Green Sub today.


Let's swap xD


----------



## ondra.palas (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Exploring


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

Feeling blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Keepin it goin with the PO for this mornings walk. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

All day, every day :-!


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

as always

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay on new ColaReb

Good weekend Gents...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

BillyTheKidd said:


> Feeling blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the 1680, not sure about the strap selection.... had to try it out.


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mr FedEx came today.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy Sunday 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## offrdmania (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## gates (Dec 18, 2016)

Blue Pelagos at the moment - loving this watch


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

One from the archives... Cheers


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Working the weekend


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Huttfuzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Mat


----------



## Huttfuzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Mat


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Huttfuzz said:


> Mat


Stunning Mat... I love the blue Pelagos a lot 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Huttfuzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Sri said:


> Stunning Mat... I love the blue Pelagos a lot
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks buddy!

Mat


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Maxi dial and fat hand today.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

5 hours until the game. Getting all my snacks ready including the hot wings. Should be a good one.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> Maxi dial and fat hand today.


Great to see you over here Bjoern!

Wearing this today:









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Odd without the red hand










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Wearing this today:









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]









Great NATO minds thinking alike! Go Atlanta!


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

When it's Super Bowl Sunday, you're watching your kids alone bc the wife is at work, and you see your Tudor peeking out of a pink oven mit as you take chocolate chip cookies out of the oven, what do you do? Take a picture and post it, of course. Go Falcons.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

1165dvd said:


> When it's Super Bowl Sunday, you're watching your kids alone bc the wife is at work, and you see your Tudor peeking out of a pink oven mit as you take chocolate chip cookies out of the oven, what do you do? Take a picture and post it, of course. Go Falcons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go mr mom 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

traf said:


> Way to go mr mom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. Kids ate them and are still breathing as we speak. Not sure why they came out shaped like balls.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Open 6 Monday, have a great week.


----------



## offrdmania (Jun 1, 2008)

14060M on a dreary Sunday in the vineyard


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n tonight by the fire
















Keepin it goin 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

traf said:


> Great to see you over here Bjoern!
> 
> Wearing this today:
> 
> ...


The BLNR looks awesome on that strap :-!


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Omega time 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

JonnyBax said:


> The BLNR looks awesome on that strap :-!


Thanks Jonny 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello Black Bay my old friend...





I do like this Rios strap on it :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BlueNoir (GMT +1) enroute Scandinavia... Great week Gents... Cheers


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Morning dog walk...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Unable to stay away from divers.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Loving the baby BB so much


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

The sun really makes the blue dial of the 116300 zing.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Killarney said:


> The sun really makes the blue dial of the 116300 zing.


Is that Tennerife?


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Is that Tennerife?


Sí señor. Very perceptive of you my friend with not such a great photo of the beach. Playa Fanabe, you must be very familiar with the area?


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Killarney said:


> Sí señor. Very perceptive of you my friend with not such a great photo of the beach. Playa Fanabe, you must be very familiar with the area?


Haha! :-!
Yes, been to Costa Adeja a few times. Think they may be near?
Enjoy it man, I'll be there soon.


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

My only watch with a new, just arrived at the post office, strap from Bulang & Sons.









Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bolbmw (Dec 17, 2016)

Snow day!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Modern Explorer II to start the week. I am still shocked over last nights game results.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Feel like HULK-ing today , have a good day guys










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

16570 again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

wrong date tho..


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

BBB


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

First vintage open 6.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 10791490


Stunning Chrono, stunning shot


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Stunning Chrono, stunning shot


Cheers mate! |>


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good day Gents... Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 10792338


Great picture capt


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Crisp Pepsi insert back in










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Back to the BB on leather, a dead give away of professional desk diver 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Tuesday gentlemen!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

traf said:


> Crisp Pepsi insert back in


Nice shot! I like it crispy.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Nice shot! I like it crispy.


Thank you sir! That white dial Daytona looks phenomenal 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

Appropriately sporting the Polar Explorer on this cold wintery day...this shot was from yesterday?









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

louisuchiha said:


> wrong date tho..
> 
> View attachment 10788786


That OEM strap is so spot on with that watch. Beautiful!


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Its Batman' time 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A long story.....

My vintage SD 1665 fogged up a couple of weekends ago, the Acrylic Crystal looked like it was on its last legs, cracked and not clear anymore.
I'd purchased a NOS crystal a while back at considerable expense. 
Time to have it fitted.
Hard to catch in pics, but what a difference, watch looks great.
There's a pic. too of what happened to the old crystal when it was removed, split and knackered. SD with the new crystal now passed a pressure test, very happy.

Then, I was picking the watch up and they mentioned a Black Explorer II they had just finished, fully serviced, polished, couldn't say no. 
So a new addition!!! I need to sell some stuff!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Brisman said:


> A long story.....
> 
> My vintage SD 1665 fogged up a couple of weekends ago, the Acrylic Crystal looked like it was on its last legs, cracked and not clear anymore.
> I'd purchased a NOS crystal a while back at considerable expense.
> ...


Wow!! ...and wow! - The SD looks fantastic... and the Explorer ain't bad either ;-) :-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

Love your pics @capt-dim, do you have an Instagram or any other sort of photo stock?


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, today 'new in the family' EP 









iP7


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Haven't worn this in two months, it was getting lonely...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Crisp Pepsi insert back in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this combo, so appealing!! 
Smoking hot Dave 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> A long story.....
> 
> My vintage SD 1665 fogged up a couple of weekends ago, the Acrylic Crystal looked like it was on its last legs, cracked and not clear anymore.
> I'd purchased a NOS crystal a while back at considerable expense.
> ...


New expl mate? Looks great on your wrist   

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back to my favourite 79190... Cheers


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

This has pretty much become my go-to for every day use.


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> A long story.....
> 
> My vintage SD 1665 fogged up a couple of weekends ago, the Acrylic Crystal looked like it was on its last legs, cracked and not clear anymore.
> I'd purchased a NOS crystal a while back at considerable expense.
> ...


Don! That SD looks great! Love the piece of mind of a new crystal! Nice pick up too 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Love this combo, so appealing!!
> Smoking hot Dave
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Thanks Alex, it may be on the chopping block again soon 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Why not one more for today.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

knightRider said:


> Haha! :-!
> Yes, been to Costa Adeja a few times. Think they may be near?
> Enjoy it man, I'll be there soon.


If you can only have one, that's not a bad choice. Was looking at a similar strap for my BB Blue. Looks great.


Watchiman Perez said:


> My only watch with a new, just arrived at the post office, strap from Bulang & Sons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

1165dvd said:


> If you can only have one, that's not a bad choice. Was looking at a similar strap for my BB Blue. Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks 1165DVD. I am very happy with the strap. I also bought a NATO from B&S but I still want to war this one a little bit longer before swapping. Cheers man.

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Moody 1601


----------



## md2010 (Feb 2, 2016)

Today -


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

tomatoes said:


> View attachment 10809433
> 
> Moody 1601


There's just something so good about a 1601 on a leather strap. Great looking watch!


----------



## Vincent401 (Sep 14, 2016)

Couldn't wait till the weekend guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencer17 (Jan 17, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


>


What strap is this? It looks pretty awesome on the Pelagos.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

spencer17 said:


> What strap is this? It looks pretty awesome on the Pelagos.


Thanks!
It's a 22mm rubber nato.. got it from here

Quick switch since it's finally here


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

nicon said:


> Love your pics @capt-dim, do you have an Instagram or any other sort of photo stock?


tnx mate i just registered in instagram as capt.dim .... and start to downloading some photos ...:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Switched between two watches today....looking forward to Friday, then the weekend.
Have a great one guys


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

@brisman
that is a gorgeos SD. 

get that pearl on!! do it justice.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Thanks Alex, it may be on the chopping block again soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


What are you chasing Dave?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> What are you chasing Dave?


Haven't decided yet... maybe another vintage, or AP... we'll see!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Haven't decided yet... maybe another vintage, or AP... we'll see!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


 AP AP AP


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## ridley (Jan 24, 2013)

Black Bay Black on Colareb Roma Vintage Mud.

Cheers


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Tudor sub today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR 2 days in a row! The love is rekindled ❤









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Getting nerdy on this NY snow day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Datejust II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencer17 (Jan 17, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Thanks!
> It's a 22mm rubber nato.. got it from here


 Thanks for the info. May have to try that on a Seiko until I get another Pelagos. It is a great alternative to the factory rubber two piece strap.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Reverse panda big block!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Somewhere in Oslo...Late night cocktail bar noir shot... . Cheers


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tgif gents








Great day to all

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy Friday


----------



## PetarN (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great Friday Gents...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

TGIF ..... :-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

My Sub LV! Happy day fellows!


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Datejust II TGIF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This seems to be the Friday/weekend watch lately










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Seven o'clock meatballs


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

I've been checking in on this thread for a long time...so many sweet pieces. Hoping I can contribute some fresh pics for other watch addicts out there. Happy Friday you all.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

CanuckMtTime said:


> I've been checking in on this thread for a long time...so many sweet pieces. Hoping I can contribute some fresh pics for other watch addicts out there. Happy Friday you all.


Great piece mate!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Happy Friday





Sri said:


> Great Friday Gents...


Truly Terrific Tudors gentlemen! ???


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

asmetana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic of a lovely watch :-!


----------



## juicyfruit (Jul 31, 2016)

Barely left my wrist...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Truly Terrific Tudors gentlemen!


Cheers MrB... 79190 is my fav Tudor in my tiny collection ... 
Good weekend


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Had a chance to try one of these out today. Almost took it home 









Feels so nice. But I thought I'd try the AP first before making any rash decisions 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry no Rolex today, but this thing is amazing


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Had a chance to try one of these out today. Almost took it home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it Dave you won't regret it! I didn't


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Do it Dave you won't regret it! I didn't


I think I owe the AP a chance, even though this one was being offered at a much better price... and that jaegar movement.. 

That white dial looks so crisp, Jason!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

I tried both the VC and AP on my recent trip and like the AP much more. I've been considering an AP too but still have too many considerations rolling around in my head. I still need more time and need to try some other models. Here's the models I've thought about and the things I'm considering..

15202 - Beautiful watch but the most expensive, more dressy than sporty, no seconds hand. I also hear it needs more careful wear and has to have fairly regular expensive services.
15300 - Discontinued model and hard to find. I don't know a lot about this one.
15400 - large watch at 41mm especially with the AP case design. Prefer the blue dial but can only get it at a boutique with no discount. Would probably go black dial because of price.
15450 - 37mm which is probably too small for me. Also only see a silver dial available which I don't want. 

So, I'm leaning 15400 but still not sure and even so I still need to save some more pennies. Maybe I'll just get a 16710 and call it a day instead, cause I really want one of those too. Oh and I also want... ah never mind. Too many wants, not enough dough.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> BLNR 2 days in a row! The love is rekindled ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...





traf said:


> This seems to be the Friday/weekend watch lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHa! So much for rekindled love. That 16500 has got a spell on you.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> I think I owe the AP a chance, even though this one was being offered at a much better price... and that jaegar movement..
> 
> That white dial looks so crisp, Jason!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Agreed AP really does have some great offerings. I've moved/am moving a couple right now to make room for an ALS 234.026 or 309.025 if I can find a decent deal. Happy hunting.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> HaHa! So much for rekindled love. That 16500 has got a spell on you.


You know it, Ralph! I guess that answers the question of which one i'd grab in the burning building scenario 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

cpl said:


> Reverse panda big block!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chrono, date, 12 hour bezel, that's a work watch. Great piece!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

ps. Dave - check this watch out too. It looks lovely in photos. 
(Sorry to derail the regular scheduled programming.)

Girard Perregaux Laureato


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Agreed AP really does have some great offerings. I've moved/am moving a couple right now to make room for an ALS 234.026 or 309.025 if I can find a decent deal. Happy hunting.


Wow those are some serious choices !

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> I tried both the VC and AP on my recent trip and like the AP much more. I've been considering an AP too but still have too many considerations rolling around in my head. I still need more time and need to try some other models. Here's the models I've thought about and the things I'm considering..
> 
> 15202 - Beautiful watch but the most expensive, more dressy than sporty, no seconds hand. I also hear it needs more careful wear and has to have fairly regular expensive services.
> 15300 - Discontinued model and hard to find. I don't know a lot about this one.
> ...


Yea I've heard the same about AP about services costs, which is a turn off. Wanted the ultra thin 15202, but the lack of running seconds hand is a deal breaker for me. At this point the 15300 or 15400 are the only references I'm interested in (preferably in blue!) 

16710 Pepsi is a great ref, but after 2 years I feel like I could be happy with just one GMT (BLNR)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Chrono, date, 12 hour bezel, that's a work watch. Great piece!


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Something bronze


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

traf said:


> Had a chance to try one of these out today. Almost took it home
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spunwell said:


> Do it Dave you won't regret it! I didn't


Absolutely love the VC. Tough choices to make fellas :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Enjoying my time here in Oslo... The thought of buying watches is next to impossible here, as everything costs at least twice London prices 

Good weekend Gents


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Had this old favourite on today


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

BBB on a leather NATO









Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

February 11th, 85 degrees in the shade. It's going to be a hot summer! Getting on a trailhead at first light tomorrow to trek up to some altitude. Beat the heat...in February? Have a great weekend guys.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 10840130
> 
> 
> February 11th, 85 degrees in the shade. It's going to be a hot summer! Getting on a trailhead at first light tomorrow to trek up to some altitude. Beat the heat...in February? Have a great weekend guys.


At least you'll have a great combo mate to enjoy my friend!


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Jealous of that 85 degrees! Certainly nowhere close to that north of the 49th Parallel! Cheers


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Cheers!


----------



## PetarN (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's obvious


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

PO for a beautiful day on the water today. 








Cheers~

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Yep ❤

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Haven't posted here in a while, hope everyone is doing well!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jberberich (Feb 9, 2016)

TT Daytona 116523


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> Truly Terrific Tudors gentlemen!


Thank you sir.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Had a chance to try one of these out today. Almost took it home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely VC, I was quite keen on the Blue Overseas Big Date Chrono they used to do.
I'm sure somebody here has one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Heatwave here in Oz, heading to 39C (102F) here in Brisbane. Some parts of the state are hitting high forties.

So I'm hiding in the Air Con wearing my 5513 Metres First Sub from '67 trying to decide whether to keep it or not.
I had decided to sell but it's not long back from an overhaul including a new crown and the bracelet was redone recently by a Michael Young, so it's looking pretty good.

Anyway, a decision to be had over a cold beer.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps, just saying hello =)









@Dave : that VC looks smoking hot, is it 40 mm? 
Very wise to give a chance to the AP before making that call


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Heatwave here in Oz, heading to 39C (102F) here in Brisbane. Some parts of the state are hitting high forties.
> 
> So I'm hiding in the Air Con wearing my 5513 Metres First Sub from '67 trying to decide whether to keep it or not.
> I had decided to sell but it's not long back from an overhaul including a new crown and the bracelet was redone recently by a Michael Young, so it's looking pretty good.
> ...


Keep it if you can Don, this kind of specimen should be a keeper imho 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## thewallin (Jun 8, 2013)

Brand new Milgauss for me...


----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Exploring Cornwall today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sunday


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Heatwave here in Oz, heading to 39C (102F) here in Brisbane. Some parts of the state are hitting high forties.
> 
> So I'm hiding in the Air Con wearing my 5513 Metres First Sub from '67 trying to decide whether to keep it or not.
> I had decided to sell but it's not long back from an overhaul including a new crown and the bracelet was redone recently by a Michael Young, so it's looking pretty good.
> ...


Thats really weird because it's in the high 50s and low 60s F here! JK. Nice vintage piece!


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Heatwave here in Oz, heading to 39C (102F) here in Brisbane. Some parts of the state are hitting high forties.
> 
> So I'm hiding in the Air Con wearing my 5513 Metres First Sub from '67 trying to decide whether to keep it or not.
> I had decided to sell but it's not long back from an overhaul including a new crown and the bracelet was redone recently by a Michael Young, so it's looking pretty good.
> ...


If your searching for something better(i.e. Gilt or NCG), let it go!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Happy Sunday chaps, just saying hello =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it's a 41mm... Jason can you confirm?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> I believe it's a 41mm... Jason can you confirm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


I've looked up, it's 42 mm Dave. 
Love the overseas, seems also to be reasonably priced vs AP ... Looking forward to see your choice


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Winter Wonderland in The Netherlands 😉


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> I believe it's a 41mm... Jason can you confirm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





alex79 said:


> I've looked up, it's 42 mm Dave.
> Love the overseas, seems also to be reasonably priced vs AP ... Looking forward to see your choice


Correct gents it's 42 mm but a small and thin wearing 42.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hope everyone is well this fine Sunday.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

That moment when they all stack up and everything is still clearly legible.

Dresses up, dresses down. Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Heatwave here in Oz, heading to 39C (102F) here in Brisbane. Some parts of the state are hitting high forties.
> 
> So I'm hiding in the Air Con wearing my 5513 Metres First Sub from '67 trying to decide whether to keep it or not.
> I had decided to sell but it's not long back from an overhaul including a new crown and the bracelet was redone recently by a Michael Young, so it's looking pretty good.
> ...


I'd have a tough time letting that one go. Really beautiful Don. How do you like how your braclet came out? My 6263 rivet is at the end of the line, I'm at the end of the clasp adjustment and it's still a tad big. Need to send it out to MY, I'm just having a little apprehension about sending it half way around the world.


----------



## offrdmania (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Newly acquired Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36. Why did I wait so long? :roll: Saw it for the very first time today in real life, and left the AD in about 15min with it on my wrist:


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n with the Manhattans tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Simple


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good week Gents...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Some new boots for the YG-DJ from my favourite strap vendor, Colareb of Roma.

I've got a black tie event coming up so I thought I should dress this up for the occasion :-!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Congratulations Carl... Nice to see you here after ages... Hope all is well... That BB 36 is sheer class....Looks great on you!



carlhaluss said:


> Newly acquired Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36. Why did I wait so long? :roll: Saw it for the very first time today in real life, and left the AD in about 15min with it on my wrist:


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Playing around









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Playing around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello mate, alright ?  That's a great shot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hello mate, alright ?  That's a great shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sri! All good stateside! And you? That's a fine watch you have there 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Congratulations Carl... Nice to see you here after ages... Hope all is well... That BB 36 is sheer class....Looks great on you!


Thanks, Sri. A pleasure to be back here, and to "see" you again. For over a month, I had nothing but Rolex Explorer I on my mind. But I promised myself to first take a look at the BB 36. So glad I did. I love the Explorer, but this just felt more like my watch. Most of that has to do with the fact that I sold my 36mm Explorer I a few years ago, and have really been missing it. This Tudor is the perfect watch for me, and without compromise. It has even improved upon a few issues that I felt with my Explorer. I feel that I did not have to force myself to buy Rolex just to get the quality.

I have still come back to this forum on occasion, and always enjoy your posts.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Really love this watch.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Another gmt for today


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Wearing the old guy today. Happy Monday all!


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> I'd have a tough time letting that one go. Really beautiful Don. How do you like how your braclet came out? My 6263 rivet is at the end of the line, I'm at the end of the clasp adjustment and it's still a tad big. Need to send it out to MY, I'm just having a little apprehension about sending it half way around the world.
> 
> View attachment 10854522
> 
> ...


Mate, the work MY did was fantastic. The bracelet turned out really well.
In fact, I've just sent him another two, an Oyster and another riveted which was really buggered, in fact it needs laser welding.
I'll have some before and after for you in a few weeks.

Cheers


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Needing to know when Germany wakes up today...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, far from being skilled to make shots like our friends Sri and Becker, nonetheless here is my contribution. 
Bad weather for the last weeks, raining and grey sky starting to affect my mood. 
Luckily a wis always cheers up when wearing a nice watch =) 









And a wrist shot


















Considering a black subc ND or a 16710 for my birthday in few months, ideally both would make things easier  
Love the on steroids sub, love the classic 16710. Another world class problem to have 

Cheers cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SD for this Tuesday...


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

Passionate Rouge


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful blue...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Mate, the work MY did was fantastic. The bracelet turned out really well.
> In fact, I've just sent him another two, an Oyster and another riveted which was really buggered, in fact it needs laser welding.
> I'll have some before and after for you in a few weeks.
> 
> Cheers


@AzHadEnuf, I'd echo this, Ralph. MY performed outstanding work on the folded link bracelet for my Tudor sub, which was seriously banged up and stretched when I got it. He really breathed new life into it.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


>


Carl that BB 36 looks really good on you...and I'd recognize that bomber of yours anywhere! 

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Timester said:


>


Great photo. The dial almost looks black at that angle and lighting.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

One more









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

K1W1 said:


> Great photo. The dial almost looks black at that angle and lighting.


Thank you, my friend. Yes, the dial on this watch is truly amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Heading out with my honey later for Valentines Day Dinner! Got the red on.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 Red for Valentine's Day of course ❤

This bezel insert is really starting to bother me, I intend to get a replacement as soon as I get the Lange itch scratched. If anyone knows of a good place to find a period correct one to match let me know.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Carl that BB 36 looks really good on you...and I'd recognize that bomber of yours anywhere!
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Turns out to be exactly the watch I have been searching for. Now, what am I going to do with the other pieces in my collection? :think:


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks! Turns out to be exactly the watch I have been searching for. Now, what am I going to do with the other pieces in my collection? :think:


Just hold on to that z-33 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks! Turns out to be exactly the watch I have been searching for. Now, what am I going to do with the other pieces in my collection? :think:


Send them my way and I'll care for them until you miss them...

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Wearing the lvc with a suit (*gasp!) today, came across these pieces on display... Thought I'd share...
~cheers


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Dedhed said:


> Wearing the lvc with a suit (*gasp!) today, came across these pieces on display... Thought I'd share...
> ~cheers
> 
> 
> ...


So good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dead sharp DedHed... Smashing look mate... And those vintage Longines? Pure class... Cheers



Dedhed said:


> Wearing the lvc with a suit (*gasp!) today, came across these pieces on display... Thought I'd share...
> ~cheers
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Walrus (Oct 2, 2016)

New to the collection BBB


----------



## The_Walrus (Oct 2, 2016)

BBB


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful BBB... Congratulations mate



The_Walrus said:


> BBB


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still on this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Where's the bleu bit gone?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Still on this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

valentine day .... every day .....:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> 1680 Red for Valentine's Day of course ❤
> 
> This bezel insert is really starting to bother me, I intend to get a replacement as soon as I get the Lange itch scratched. If anyone knows of a good place to find a period correct one to match let me know.


Might have one for you, just depends how faded you want? My preference is Blue/black but I think I have a well faded one.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

LE Speedy didn't last long, actually never wore it, took a couple of pics, that's all.
I think I have to admit I'm a vintage fan, had a trade offer on the Speedy for Tudor SF, just couldn't say no.
New one is on the right, I've asked elsewhere, which SF is your pick?


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Brisman said:


> LE Speedy didn't last long, actually never wore it, took a couple of pics, that's all.
> I think I have to admit I'm a vintage fan, had a trade offer on the Speedy for Tudor SF, just couldn't say no.
> New one is on the right, I've asked elsewhere, which SF is your pick?


The left would be the one for me... lovely! - I appreciate vintage but I'm too OCD for a lot of patina


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

My two black/red/blue GMT watches!


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


> LE Speedy didn't last long, actually never wore it, took a couple of pics, that's all.
> I think I have to admit I'm a vintage fan, had a trade offer on the Speedy for Tudor SF, just couldn't say no.
> New one is on the right, I've asked elsewhere, which SF is your pick?


I think I'd take the Speedy 

Out of the SF's I like the one that's still Blue. If I buy a blue watch, I want it to be blue! Don't care much for the ghost bezel thang in vintage subs. Dials are awesome on both though :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Dedhed said:


> Wearing the lvc with a suit (*gasp!) today, came across these pieces on display... Thought I'd share...
> ~cheers
> 
> 
> ...


Sidereal time means?

I am aware of it as a complication and have seen it referred to in connection with uber complication watches and George Daniels in particular. Anyone care to explain what it is and why I need to measure it?


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just a little ensemble to show off my new pen (Valentines gift from my beloved )


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Sidereal time means?
> 
> I am aware of it as a complication and have seen it referred to in connection with uber complication watches and George Daniels in particular. Anyone care to explain what it is and why I need to measure it?


Before 1927, watches used with sextants for celestial sightings could only be set to the minute. A watch error of 30 seconds caused a navigational error of up to 12 kilometers (7 miles). In 1927, P. V. H. Weems devised a watch with an adjustable second hand that could be set using radio time signals. This was one of his personal navigation watches. Sidereal refers to the watch running on a celestial day (about 23 hours, 56 minutes), rather than the 24 hour solar day.

https://airandspace.si.edu/multimedia-gallery/4491hjpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

andrejb said:


> So good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sri said:


> Dead sharp DedHed... Smashing look mate... And those vintage Longines? Pure class... Cheers


Thanks gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Pelagos for the long work day. Blue just brightens the day

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Brisman said:


> LE Speedy didn't last long, actually never wore it, took a couple of pics, that's all.
> I think I have to admit I'm a vintage fan, had a trade offer on the Speedy for Tudor SF, just couldn't say no.
> New one is on the right, I've asked elsewhere, which SF is your pick?


Have to say the vintage one on the right. Even though the markers on the bezel are barely distinguishable, it has overall a beautiful patina. And the best part is the original vintage bracelet with rivets.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... afternoon shift ...!!!!


----------



## WindUpMerchant (Aug 15, 2015)

Patina'd 1970 5513


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Black Bay


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 10870817
> 
> 
> View attachment 10870825


Amazing shots, as ever, Captain 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Gotta stop making these 12hr workdays 
Still on the BB36 though to keep me company


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> LE Speedy didn't last long, actually never wore it, took a couple of pics, that's all.
> I think I have to admit I'm a vintage fan, had a trade offer on the Speedy for Tudor SF, just couldn't say no.
> New one is on the right, I've asked elsewhere, which SF is your pick?


Left is a keeper mate!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190, beer and myself at the bar...


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Brisman said:


> LE Speedy didn't last long, actually never wore it, took a couple of pics, that's all.
> I think I have to admit I'm a vintage fan, had a trade offer on the Speedy for Tudor SF, just couldn't say no.
> New one is on the right, I've asked elsewhere, which SF is your pick?


Very tough choice. Could make a great case for both.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 10, 2012)

I've got my Tudor Heritage Chrono on today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> LE Speedy didn't last long, actually never wore it, took a couple of pics, that's all.
> I think I have to admit I'm a vintage fan, had a trade offer on the Speedy for Tudor SF, just couldn't say no.
> New one is on the right, I've asked elsewhere, which SF is your pick?


Tough call mate...  'Right", definitely may be 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

Just browsing through a local AD at the mall today when I stumbled upon this. Everything after that was a blur. It all happened so fast. Anyways..LOVE it. My fifth and FINAL


----------



## agabriel2 (Feb 14, 2017)

My father gave me this watch. He wore it for a long time and decided a few years ago he no longer wanted to wear it after retiring. Watch runs great is really comfortable.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

BurtReynolds said:


> Just browsing through a local AD at the mall today when I stumbled upon this. Everything after that was a blur. It all happened so fast. Anyways..LOVE it. My fifth and FINAL
> View attachment 10889066


Congratulations. One of my favourite Rolex models. Just love buying a watch like that on impulse, although it seldom happens to me. But a wonderful experience. I can certainly related to your level of excitement.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Gmt today










Had a chance at a Deepsea blue today in the coffin at my local AD. Almost went home with it impulsively, but I keep having AP thoughts... 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> LE Speedy didn't last long, actually never wore it, took a couple of pics, that's all.
> I think I have to admit I'm a vintage fan, had a trade offer on the Speedy for Tudor SF, just couldn't say no.
> New one is on the right, I've asked elsewhere, which SF is your pick?


Gotta have both Don!! Amazing beauties 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> LE Speedy didn't last long, actually never wore it, took a couple of pics, that's all.
> I think I have to admit I'm a vintage fan, had a trade offer on the Speedy for Tudor SF, just couldn't say no.
> New one is on the right, I've asked elsewhere, which SF is your pick?




I like the fade on the right.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

BurtReynolds said:


> Just browsing through a local AD at the mall today when I stumbled upon this. Everything after that was a blur. It all happened so fast. Anyways..LOVE it. My fifth and FINAL
> View attachment 10889066


I'll consider "final" to be merely an allegation until sufficient evidence has been presented. But that's a beautiful choice!


----------



## Dartmouthbrian (Jan 18, 2017)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze and in love.


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

just got a new strap yesterday, what do you guys think?


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Another pen and watch setup. This time with a Lamy Al Star.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Another pen and watch setup. This time with a Lamy Al Star.


Fab!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

As much as I still want the white dial version, I don't believe it will be this versatile.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfusillo (Jan 25, 2017)

My 1953 6022.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Pic from a few nights ago at the doctor's office. Been sick and swamped at work for the past couple weeks. Both seem to be coming to and end  Luckily I had this guy to keep me company.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

New custom ammo on the black bay.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Newly acquired today!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

New cheap distressed leather on a not so cheap watch. But the watch seems happy enough lol oops uploaded a omega pic by accident nearly spontaneously combusted then!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pepsi on black strap today, c'mon Monday.


----------



## SPECTRE007 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Hwkaholic said:


> Newly acquired today!


Well done! One of my very favorite diver watches. Most because of the engineering that has gone into it. A watch that compact and comfortable and yet water resistant to an amazing depth. I kind of use it as a benchmark when judging other diver watches. Looks great, too!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Well done! One of my very favorite diver watches. Most because of the engineering that has gone into it. A watch that compact and comfortable and yet water resistant to an amazing depth. I kind of use it as a benchmark when judging other diver watches. Looks great, too!


Thank you, Sir. I'm over the moon so far!! I had a Pelagos. While I loved it, it wore a little too big for my liking. I was worried about the height of the SD4k, but it wears much better and doesn't "seem" as tall.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Great shot of a great looking watch.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Stunning sunny Saturday... So good to be back...

Certainly going to switch to LHD later (how madly I missed it) but still in awe of this Bleu...

Great Friday Gents










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great shot Carl. You are certainly enjoying your new 36mm  Great watch really... Love its elegance and classy looks... Cheers



carlhaluss said:


>


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks, Sri. I really haven't enjoyed a new watch this month since my 36mm Rolex Explorer I, which I regrettable sold a few years ago. Fortunately, I like this Tudor even better. I was all set to get the newer Explorer I, Basel 2016, until I saw this one.

The big bonus for me is the accuracy. The second ETA 2824 movement I have that is so impressive.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Happy Friday!


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Thats a fantastic Pic!! glad you're enjoying that beautiful peice.


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Fantastic Pic, glad you're enjoying this beautiful piece.


carlhaluss said:


>


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Happy Friday!


That's fantastic


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Likewise skinnyrogers! Love seeing the LHD on different straps!


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Friday thrills... THC


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

NATO for the weekend.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

"Five-Five-13"


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

ZULU for the weekend...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Leaving work early. 3 day weekend. Two thumbs up! 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Rainy day in Tx.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnAcosta (Apr 13, 2016)

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to this for a quiet evening at home with my family.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Polar Friday, from earlier this morning....


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

On my wrist all week, and now all weekend, too. There have been others, and may be more, but I quite simply think that this is the perfect watch for me!






Have a great weekend.
Carl


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

The Thursday Friday Saturday Sunday Mon.... (you get the picture) watch 

I think me and @carlhaluss are having similar honeymoons. Mine is still going 5 months later...



















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> Newly acquired today!


Superb. I'm really warming up to the SD4000 :-!


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> The Thursday Friday Saturday Sunday Mon.... (you get the picture) watch
> 
> I think me and @carlhaluss are having similar honeymoons. Mine is still going 5 months later...
> 
> ...


Lucky dogs, I want some of that. I have an incoming that just might do the trick. We'll have to see, was supposed to be Monday delivery but rearranged some stuff and might be tomorrow. Not Rolex but exciting nonetheless.


----------



## md2010 (Feb 2, 2016)

Few weeks ago


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Double post!?


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 10916642


Great pic :-! I rather like the bracelet on the Hydronaut. Whats the score with the ETA 2824 in these? Are they Tudor modified and a bit more special like in the Black Bay?


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

md2010 said:


> Few weeks ago


Love that DJII, with the large baton markers. One of my favorite Rolex models. A very versatile watch as well.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Lucky dogs, I want some of that. I have an incoming that just might do the trick. We'll have to see, was supposed to be Monday delivery but rearranged some stuff and might be tomorrow. Not Rolex but exciting nonetheless.


Can't wait to see it Jason!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

fordy964 said:


> Great pic :-! I rather like the bracelet on the Hydronaut. Whats the score with the ETA 2824 in these? Are they Tudor modified and a bit more special like in the Black Bay?


Cheers Fordy! - As far as I am aware the movement is a Tudor modified ETA 2824-2, and like most Tudors is proving to be very accurate. Mine is currently running at a consistant -1 to -0.5 sec/day which is pretty good for a 12+ year old watch.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Feels like spring's finally here


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Matte white dial DateJust from 66'.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I quite literally just walked out of my local Rolex AD with a Black Bay. I opted for the 2015 ETA version. I'm thinking this discontinued model may end up being collectible.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Houls said:


> I quite literally just walked out of my local Rolex AD with a Black Bay. I opted for the 2015 ETA version. I'm thinking this discontinued model may end up being collectible.


Congratulations! - A great watch, good choice :-!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Hopefully safe for the Sub with a tad rain.


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Surgery 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> Hopefully safe for the Sub with a tad rain.


But is it safe? 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Matte white dial DateJust from 66'.


Really sharp looking!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy weekend gents!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Really sharp looking!


Thank you sir.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay after driving half the day and painting my daughters room for the remainder I just got the chance to set and wear my newest addition. The picture is horrible it's dark out so no natural light. I'll post better pictures later, I do foresee a honeymoon


----------



## md2010 (Feb 2, 2016)

carlhaluss said:


> md2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Few weeks ago
> ...


Thanks. This could easily be the one watch for many.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Okay after driving half the day and painting my daughters room for the remainder I just got the chance to set and wear my newest addition. The picture is horrible it's dark out so no natural light. I'll post better pictures later, I do foresee a honeymoon


Huge congrats Jason!! That's a major incoming 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

All blue everything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Some amazing incomings here lately... Huge congratulations to all 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n it tonight back home. 
Cheers gents. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Huge congrats Jason!! That's a major incoming
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave, not a sports watch so a little different for me but so far I'm enthralled. Under a loupe this thing is absolutely amazing.


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)

Dwella


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks Dave, not a sports watch so a little different for me but so far I'm enthralled. Under a loupe this thing is absolutely amazing.


Funny you say that, my only encounter with any Lange was at the boutique at design district in Miami. The first thing they did when I asked to look at a piece, was seat me down and hand me a loupe to inspect the thing. Was 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Saturday night whiskey


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Funny you say that, my only encounter with any Lange was at the boutique at design district in Miami. The first thing they did when I asked to look at a piece, was seat me down and hand me a loupe to inspect the thing. Was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you know........even my entry level moonphase with the hand engraved balance cock is really something to behold.

Sorry guys, not trying to hijack the fine Rolex content here, just friendly banter.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Okay after driving half the day and painting my daughters room for the remainder I just got the chance to set and wear my newest addition. The picture is horrible it's dark out so no natural light. I'll post better pictures later, I do foresee a honeymoon


OH WOW! Congratulations. That's a stunning thing. First Lange on this thread? I think you win!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Brisman said:


> LE Speedy didn't last long, actually never wore it, took a couple of pics, that's all.
> I think I have to admit I'm a vintage fan, had a trade offer on the Speedy for Tudor SF, just couldn't say no.
> New one is on the right, I've asked elsewhere, which SF is your pick?


I'll take the once on the right any day! Lovely patina and with the rivet bracelet what's not to like?

Congrats!

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Hijacked this from the Sister


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> OH WOW! Congratulations. That's a stunning thing. First Lange on this thread? I think you win!


Thanks so much for your kind words my friend. To all the regulars on this thread, you guys are really a class act, so welcoming and congenial. Dare I say this is my favorite thread on this site?


----------



## Matisa (Jun 22, 2014)

It has been a while since I wore the explorer 1. I just fell in love again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

tomatoes said:


> View attachment 10925586
> 
> 
> Hijacked this from the Sister


Great ensemble!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 10916642


That's an outstanding Hydronaut MrB 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Okay after driving half the day and painting my daughters room for the remainder I just got the chance to set and wear my newest addition. The picture is horrible it's dark out so no natural light. I'll post better pictures later, I do foresee a honeymoon


Many congratulations... It's a very fine classy piece 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> Many congratulations... It's a very fine classy piece
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks very much Sri!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Okay after driving half the day and painting my daughters room for the remainder I just got the chance to set and wear my newest addition. The picture is horrible it's dark out so no natural light. I'll post better pictures later, I do foresee a honeymoon


Conngrats! That watch is beautiful. Can't wait for more pics :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Okay after driving half the day and painting my daughters room for the remainder I just got the chance to set and wear my newest addition. The picture is horrible it's dark out so no natural light. I'll post better pictures later, I do foresee a honeymoon


Yeaahhh , super nice     
Happy honeymoon my friend, she's smoking hot :-!!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> That's an outstanding Hydronaut MrB


Cheers Sri. Good to see the pics from your latest travels |>


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers Gents


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Yeaahhh , super nice
> Happy honeymoon my friend, she's smoking hot :-!!


Many thanks Alex


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

JonnyBax said:


> Conngrats! That watch is beautiful. Can't wait for more pics :-!


Thank you sir, I'm still in awe


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Wearing my Tudor Oysterdate!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Just lounging around 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

PM switch...


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

Sunny sunday!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Okay after driving half the day and painting my daughters room for the remainder I just got the chance to set and wear my newest addition. The picture is horrible it's dark out so no natural light. I'll post better pictures later, I do foresee a honeymoon


Wow, that's quite an incoming. Congratulations on this very classy piece! I look forward to more photos of it. I would like to hear more on the accuracy of a watch like this.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Wearing the Hulk today for the last time, getting ready to move it out for another piece. It will be missed but really looking forward to the incoming. Hint: Right On!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Alpinoc said:


> Sunny sunday!
> View attachment 10929218


Lovely... but all that abrasive sand on your beautiful Tudor is sending shivers down my spine 😁


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

LOL..was only for the pic! Rest of the time is resting in my wrist!



MadMrB said:


> Lovely... but all that abrasive sand on your beautiful Tudor is sending shivers down my spine 


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice, leisurely Sunday afternoon drinking coffee and reading about watches.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Wearing the Hulk today for the last time, getting ready to move it out for another piece. It will be missed but really looking forward to the incoming. Hint: Right On!
> 
> View attachment 10930674


LHD? See ya later hulk!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> LHD? See ya later hulk!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Hehe thinkin' the same


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

traf said:


> LHD? See ya later hulk!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Good guess, but nope. Already have a two-liner Pelagos.


----------



## imsilly (Oct 19, 2016)

Few months back with my Rolex... got stolen from my apartment last week


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

imsilly said:


> View attachment 10932666
> 
> 
> Few months back with my Rolex... got stolen from my apartment last week


Wow, sorry to hear... b & e?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Timester said:


> Wearing the Hulk today for the last time, getting ready to move it out for another piece. It will be missed but really looking forward to the incoming. Hint: Right On!
> 
> View attachment 10930674


Wow. Has to be something special to replace the hulk. Vintage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n it up tonight with a smoke and some bourbon.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Its been a while since my last post, Its Hulk time again  - Happy Monday Guys!!!










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Taboo for double posting in the same evening I'm sure but couldn't resist... it's the bourbon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Timester said:


> Wow, that's quite an incoming. Congratulations on this very classy piece! I look forward to more photos of it. I would like to hear more on the accuracy of a watch like this.


Thanks so much, I have not checked the timekeeping yet as I purchased new (which I don't usually do). I'll follow up next week with better pictures and a timekeeping report.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> PM switch...


Double like, such a badass watch    

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Lvc'n it up tonight with a smoke and some bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life is good mate, it's heaven on earth with a nice watch, cigar, bourbon, dog...


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> Okay after driving half the day and painting my daughters room for the remainder I just got the chance to set and wear my newest addition. The picture is horrible it's dark out so no natural light. I'll post better pictures later, I do foresee a honeymoon


Awesome acquisition spunwell. I was able to try it on a couple months ago. It looks even better in person.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

shoque said:


> Awesome acquisition spunwell. I was able to try it on a couple months ago. It looks even better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, and I agree pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Double like, such a badass watch
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Thanks mate... Hope all is well in amazing Indonesia... Cheers mate

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Dedhed said:


> Wow. Has to be something special to replace the hulk. Vintage?


No, not a vintage watch. I would love to keep the hulk, it's really a beautiful watch. But sometimes you try something and you just can't get it out your head until you have it, even if it means letting a special piece go to get it. Watches - they're a sickness. I'll get another Sub sometime down the line though for sure - maybe vintage.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Dedhed said:


> Lvc'n it up tonight with a smoke and some bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really great to see you enjoy the good life!


----------



## ABN_80 (Feb 4, 2015)

Black Bay Black. One of my favorites!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Travelling again... ✈










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Back to the Oyster bracelet









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Travelling again... ✈
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me, that SD4000 is the ultimate Diver. It manages to get an amazing water resistance rating from a very compact and very comfortable case size. And the date without the Cyclops perfects the dial. I don't know a lot about the engineering aspects of watches, but I can only imagine that this is one of the best. This watch is almost an obsession with me. I have a very difficult time getting excited about other diver watches, that are not only bigger, but have a much lesser depth rating. Although I am not looking for a diver watch, I have tried this particular model on many times. If the truth be known, I would say this is my favorite Rolex.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Lvc'n it up tonight with a smoke and some bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just adding that this ice cubes make a difference


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

After sweating bullets at the House of Gains  with all black essentials










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Life is good mate, it's heaven on earth with a nice watch, cigar, bourbon, dog...





carlhaluss said:


> Really great to see you enjoy the good life!





alex79 said:


> Just adding that this ice cubes make a difference


Thanks guys, I work hard during the week and relax equally hard on the weekends. Good tip on the cubes. I usually use the giant ice spheres or giant cubes- poor planning on my part for not having enough pre-made. 
~cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Okay after driving half the day and painting my daughters room for the remainder I just got the chance to set and wear my newest addition. The picture is horrible it's dark out so no natural light. I'll post better pictures later, I do foresee a honeymoon


Very special indeed, looks fantastic


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Thanks guys, I work hard during the week and relax equally hard on the weekends. Good tip on the cubes. I usually use the giant ice spheres or giant cubes- poor planning on my part for not having enough pre-made.
> ~cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I've discovered those cubes few months ago, it doesn't dilute fine alcohol while keeping it chilled 
Great gadget to have indeed.


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Becker said:


> Great ensemble!


Thank you for the compliment!
I'm generally not a clothes horse but this is one of my rare better days...i think i did it to complement the watch.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Have a great week everybody :-!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Very special indeed, looks fantastic


Thank you sir!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)

love the comfort of this one.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Huge congrats my friend. Such a gorgeous watch. Ah the moon phase; the most beautiful but useless complication on a watch. 😂



Spunwell said:


> Okay after driving half the day and painting my daughters room for the remainder I just got the chance to set and wear my newest addition. The picture is horrible it's dark out so no natural light. I'll post better pictures later, I do foresee a honeymoon


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Huge congrats my friend. Such a gorgeous watch. Ah the moon phase; the most beautiful but useless complication on a watch.


Right you are sir, completely useless but oh so beautiful especially this one. It has no less than 582 stars on it and imho it makes the JLC moon phase disc look like a finger painting.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Enjoying a Monday holiday.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The Scandinavian gem... Oslo



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Enjoying a Monday holiday.


When is that incoming??

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Right you are sir, completely useless but oh so beautiful especially this one. It has no less than 582 stars on it and imho it makes the JLC moon phase disc look like a finger painting.


When are we going to be treated to extra photos of that beauty?? ?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> The Scandinavian gem... Oslo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely photos as usual Sri! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> The Scandinavian gem... Oslo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Oslo is on my must see list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> When are we going to be treated to extra photos of that beauty?? ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Very soon my friend, I'm going to take off early one sunny afternoon this week and get some shots in natural light with the macro lens.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

505 this morning  - have a good day Guys










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

traf said:


> When is that incoming??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


This week.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Hulk for the afternoon 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SD C today, also sold a couple as I've been buying too many with no selling. 16570 ExpII lasted only a week, and Tudor Big Block is gone.
Have a good one guys.


----------



## Elfw69 (Jul 9, 2016)

Cool blue on a hot day. 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


>


Amazing shot there mate!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Lovely photos as usual Sri!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





Dedhed said:


> Fantastic! Oslo is on my must see list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too kind Gents... Many thanks... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

De Ville'ed today... Cheers


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> De Ville'ed today... Cheers


Elegent and classy Sri |>


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

This just arrived, so a quick temporary swap...









The BB36 has opened my mind to smaller watches


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Tudor Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieG (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Good morning Singapore!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Every few weeks my Sub goes missing from the rotation. Eventually it will show up in the bottom of my climbing gear bag, the console in my car or the glove box. Still puts I smile on my face like it did 25 years ago when I bought it. Popped up tonight after climbing in my gear bag. Just a comfortable good work watch! Have a great week guys!


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

94210

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> This just arrived, so a quick temporary swap...
> 
> View attachment 10948258
> 
> ...


Congratulations, looks great


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Verdi said:


> Good morning Singapore!


Like this one a lot


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Back to the funk......1972 ref 7149.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

glg said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PEL-ISO    

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

my beloved swiss made .... !!!!!!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I am on vacation in the Caribbean and only brought this watch. Perfect for any occasion. I've been snorkeling, out to dinner, golfing. What a watch!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy hump day watchfam 



















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Good morning!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Happy hump day watchfam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

By train


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> Matte white dial DateJust from 66'.


Sooo nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Verdi said:


> Good morning Singapore!


Love that tuxedo


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry, watch friends, no Rolex right now. But let me introduce a new incoming just received today.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Love that tuxedo





Brisman said:


> Like this one a lot


Thanks gents!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Timester said:


> Sorry, watch friends, no Rolex right now. But let me introduce a new incoming just received today.
> 
> View attachment 10964682


Many congratulations mate... Looks great on you

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Back to the funk......1972 ref 7149.


:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!

What a great watch! Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Wearing this one a lot these days.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Sorry, watch friends, no Rolex right now. But let me introduce a new incoming just received today.
> 
> View attachment 10964682




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Timester said:


> Sorry, watch friends, no Rolex right now. But let me introduce a new incoming just received today.
> 
> View attachment 10964682


I have to say...this one is a gem! I have had my eye on this, as well as the grey dial, for a bit. Just beautiful.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Timester said:


> Sorry, watch friends, no Rolex right now. But let me introduce a new incoming just received today.
> 
> View attachment 10964682


Absolute cracker, congratulations.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!
> 
> What a great watch! Wear it in the best of health!


Thanks mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue SF on Blue Leather NATO.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Timester said:


> Sorry, watch friends, no Rolex right now. But let me introduce a new incoming just received today.
> 
> View attachment 10964682


Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Next stop Stockholm... Good day Gents










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

ND SD4K... If only there was one


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Today I´m wearing this little fellow.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Timester said:


> Sorry, watch friends, no Rolex right now. But let me introduce a new incoming just received today.
> 
> View attachment 10964682


Congrats!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> GMT today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot!


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tudor Tuesday waiting for the subway









7016/0 calibre ETA









Above ground


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Indulge me while I am honeymooning with this one.


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Still obsessed with my old (but new to me) 67' 1601

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Timester said:


> Indulge me while I am honeymooning with this one.


Super nice!!!  Lots of AP content here recently, its fantastic. Looks great on you!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II with the first of the ?spring? flowers


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Becker said:


> Great shot!


Thanks, Becker! I've been enjoying Camera+ ever since someone on the forum turned me onto it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

Just when I wonder if I made the decision for the right Reverso I just stare.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> GMT Master II with the first of the ?spring? flowers


Nice GMT. You're right about your Lange Moonphase, pictures do NOT do it justice. It's stunning in person. When I tried that beauty on I was stunned at how much I liked it. That moonphase is a beauty. Also heart that JLC perpetual calendar ultra thin in black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Super nice!!!  Lots of AP content here recently, its fantastic. Looks great on you!


...and not enough Lange!! You're killing us with suspense Jason! Well, me at least 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Field work today - a glorious one too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Indulge me while I am honeymooning with this one.


To die for ☠

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wore the Daytona again 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

traf said:


> ...and not enough Lange!! You're killing us with suspense Jason! Well, me at least
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Yea, man. Break it out!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> ...and not enough Lange!! You're killing us with suspense Jason! Well, me at least
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Haha, I'll get around to getting some more pics up soon. This weeks been a tough one at work and it's been overcast, no decent light.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Overcast is the best light ! Naturally diffused 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

peatnick said:


> Tudor Tuesday waiting for the subway
> 
> View attachment 10969634
> 
> ...


Fantastic watch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

r3kahsttub said:


>


Where's the watch?    

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Timester said:


> Sorry, watch friends, no Rolex right now. But let me introduce a new incoming just received today.
> 
> View attachment 10964682


      
Great choice, fits you very well.

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Next stop Stockholm... Good day Gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tokyo next week by any chance mate?  you travel so much.

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Timester said:


> Indulge me while I am honeymooning with this one.


We should open the bets now, I'd say this RO will be on your wrist for the next 3 weeks minimum  maybe more 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Maybe what rolex / Tudor / AP are you wearing today? Hehe 
Just saying hi chaps, probably the longest honeymoon I had so far 









Happy week end to All


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Tokyo next week by any chance mate?  you travel so much.
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Hey mate, alright? Tokyo high on my list mate First got to get back to Jakarta eh? 

Flew into Stockholm last night (from Oslo)... This City is just stunning☀️❄

Great Friday Gents 



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hey mate, alright? Tokyo high on my list mate First got to get back to Jakarta eh?
> 
> Flew into Stockholm last night (from Oslo)... This City is just stunning☀️❄
> 
> ...


Always alright on Fridays   
Hope all is well with you too, anytime ready to show you around Jakarta mate, the real things  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Enjoy my new addition 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy Friday folks 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Back from the shop yesterday! Enjoying wearing for a couple of days before it goes back into rotation!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Morning briefing with the Air-King

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Enjoying a Loose Cannon IPA whilst waiting for my flight.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Browsing WUS while waiting for my daughter's swim practice








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Can't take this one off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.


The details on this watch are amazing. Well done. What is the function of the pusher at 11?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Timester said:


> The details on this watch are amazing. Well done. What is the function of the pusher at 11?


Thank you sir. The pusher at 11:00 advances the date, there is also a 3:19 flush pusher that advances the moon phase.......which I will be using presently to get it back in sync.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos lume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.


The dial, hands, date window and moon phase are all really stunning to behold but even then, thats nothing until you gaze upon that movement. So special.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Spunwell said:


> Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.


Lots going on with the moonphase and all, but still the watch is stunning in it's simplicity. The large date is gorgeous. It is really great to see a watch with a date function which actually adds to the beauty rather than detract from it. The frame of the date window matches perfectly with the hands and markers, and really adds interest to the dial. And the font is lovely, too. Thanks for sharing your excellent macro shots.


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Wow, that watch and movement is stunning. I particularly like the macro shot of that Turkey neck whatchamacallit thingy... (Second last photo)!!



Spunwell said:


> Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Wow, that watch and movement is stunning. I particularly like the macro shot of that Turkey neck whatchamacallit thingy... (Second last photo)!!


Thanks very much! Pretty sure that's a swans neck regulator but I guess a turkey could do it too.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> The dial, hands, date window and moon phase are all really stunning to behold but even then, thats nothing until you gaze upon that movement. So special.


Thank you, and I agree. Even my dad who is not a watch guy (doesn't and won't wear one) spent almost 15 min. looking at this one under a loupe.



carlhaluss said:


> Lots going on with the moonphase and all, but still the watch is stunning in it's simplicity. The large date is gorgeous. It is really great to see a watch with a date function which actually adds to the beauty rather than detract from it. The frame of the date window matches perfectly with the hands and markers, and really adds interest to the dial. And the font is lovely, too. Thanks for sharing your excellent macro shots.


Thank you sir, your observations are very astute. One of the main reasons I chose this model is because of the classic (is classic really a thing after only twenty years, I've been married as long?) ALS DNA with the outsize date and impeccable moon phase. I'm really trying to ignore the 1815 u/d but don't know how long I can hold out.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

@spunwell recent Lange macros are fantastic. Thanks for passing along.

Tonight's games with the lvc. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Properly relaxed this afternoon!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Tudor today


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Batman for the weekend 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Flypower said:


> Batman for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, but I think you missed a sticker 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I kind of went out on a limb today with a controversial strap choice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Tudor BBB Classic on brown Crown & Buckle strap.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

2 days ago and still wearing this









follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday wrist time.


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Been rockin' and lovin' this canvas strap by N80leather for the last couple months. Found him on etsy but think he's on this forum too. Comfort and craftsmanship are second to none. With that said, I'm jonesin' for the bracelet again! I smell a strap change coming on pretty quick.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Honeymoon day two 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Pardon the non-Rolex photos but I thought you might allow me to post a few more shots of the new AP.


----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Taswell said:


> This one ....
> View attachment 734522


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Masterin' the seas today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Timester said:


> Pardon the non-Rolex photos but I thought you might allow me to post a few more shots of the new AP.


Keep posting, buddy! That is likely the most beautiful AP I have seen yet. Love the contrast of that beautiful hand tooled dial. Truly, I didn't have much love for AP as I have yet to see one in real life. This one, however, does change my tune a bit.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This one again









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

From black bay to the pelagos...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Exploring with a navy nato


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

txaggie9307 said:


> From black bay to the pelagos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-! to both of these. How in Hell do you ever choose? Maybe I am best off, just sticking with my Black Bay 36. Since I got the BB36 a couple of weeks ago, I have been looking at the Black Bay Diver and the Pelagos. If I get a Pelagos, definitely the black dial or LHD, but amongst the Black Bay diver models, I simply would want one of each! Each one of the three models is beautiful in it's own way. At least with the BB36, I have the beautiful dial, the Snowflake hands, just no diver bezel. I know that if I got a BB diver or Pelagos, I would always be wondering if I should have gotten another version :think:


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

BBN while visiting the latest addition to my parents' house - Benson.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

An omega bag in hand. A Rolex on the wrist.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andykllhr (Aug 3, 2012)

My trusty A series 14060 sub 😉










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Timester said:


> Pardon the non-Rolex photos but I thought you might allow me to post a few more shots of the new AP.


Its absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Last day in Stockholm...



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Day Date Today


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

...Still got the blues...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Daytona for watching the Daytona.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

1680 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n it today. 
~cheers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Maiden said:


> Day Date Today


Very cool. It's rare to see a Day Date on this thread and oh my, that bracelet!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought I wanted a new YG Blue Sub, but when I saw the YG Daytona with the Green dial.......gorgeous watch.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> I thought I wanted a new YG Blue Sub, but when I saw the YG Daytona with the Green dial.......gorgeous watch.


Don!! Tell me you took it home 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Dinner is served 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Found some good lighting today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## elchicomalo (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Don!! Tell me you took it home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


I didn't, but was close, Blue Sub would have to go first.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing the Blue Sub today while being tempted by some newbies.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> I didn't, but was close, Blue Sub would have to go first.


Tbh I prefer the blue sub 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

carlhaluss said:


>


carlhaluss, I am curious, does the heritage 36 feel small? I have 7" wrist, wishing it was 39mm like Explorer I. I'd be all over it..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Easy Monday


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

elchicomalo said:


>


Nice! Tim Hortons was founded in my home town of Hamilton Ontario Canada! The first one ever is still standing today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Roadking1102 said:


> carlhaluss, I am curious, does the heritage 36 feel small? I have 7" wrist, wishing it was 39mm like Explorer I. I'd be all over it..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the BB36 and a 7.3" wrist. Does feel quite small at first, but if you wear it for a while everything else seems big.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

andrejb said:


> I have the BB36 and a 7.3" wrist. Does feel quite small at first, but if you wear it for a while everything else seems big.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

andrejb said:


> Nice! Tim Hortons was founded in my home town of Hamilton Ontario Canada! The first one ever is still standing today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I grew up just over the border in Buffalo, so I love Tim Horton's (and our neighbors to the north generally...except for the Maple Leafs). 

I was pleasantly surprised to find a TH on O'Connell Street in Dublin a few years ago. I wish they'd open a few in the D.C. area so I wouldn't have to wait til trips home to get my fix.

...and one more SD pic for fun.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 to start the work week


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I grew up just over the border in Buffalo, so I love Tim Horton's (and our neighbors to the north generally...except for the Maple Leafs).
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised to find a TH on O'Connell Street in Dublin a few years ago. I wish they'd open a few in the D.C. area so I wouldn't have to wait til trips home to get my fix.
> 
> ...and one more SD pic for fun.


Speaking about TH, I found one in a location with similar climate to Canada...Dubai, no kidding..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Just got this in the mail 









Jason, you may need to come down 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Just got this in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just might be right my friend, is there a plus one with that invitation? I could fly in Friday and attend Saturday if that's possible?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Roadking1102 said:


> carlhaluss, I am curious, does the heritage 36 feel small? I have 7" wrist, wishing it was 39mm like Explorer I. I'd be all over it..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much like andrejb says. My wrist is 7.5in. It did seem small at first, but didn't take long to get used to it. I used to have a 36mm Explorer 1, and a couple of Omega Seamaster 300s that were 36mm as well. Also a 34mm Air-King.

The BB36 feels just right now. Unlike most of the smaller watches I have had, this one sits perfectly on my wrist. I find some of the small watches tend to flop around a bit, as though they are having a hard time getting seated properly on my wrist. Even though my wrist size can easily handle the larger watches, I still prefer the smaller models.

I tried on my friend's 39mm Rolex Explorer 1 a couple of weeks ago, and it seemed a bit large to me. As do most other watches now.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

mtb2104 said:


>


Not really a NATO guy myself, but I do like this one. Really suits the watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


>


Great looking watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I have this one in my possession for a short time, borrowed from a friend.
Interesting watch.


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

Yin or Yang?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> You just might be right my friend, is there a plus one with that invitation? I could fly in Friday and attend Saturday if that's possible?


Hey Jason, I can call and ask! Would be awesome to join up 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Tudor Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190... How I love this!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11022498


Great ETB piece there mate!!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It's a TOG Tuesday for me.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Hey Jason, I can call and ask! Would be awesome to join up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


That would be great Dave, let's see if it's possible and then I'll have to see what the wife thinks.


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Absolutely loving the OP 39mm!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good evening Gents...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

SD might be moving on soon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## 1993supercoupe (Apr 5, 2014)

i like that watch!


----------



## 1993supercoupe (Apr 5, 2014)

how much did you pay for the sub? what is your opinion on the deepsea?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry not a Rolex today, I'll just leave this here.










I did have the Gold Sub on earlier.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Finally! Managed to prise the BBB from my wrist! Unlike me to wear a piece for more than a day but I wore the Black Bay for 3 days straight. I've been trying to bring it down to a core rotation recently to focus a bit more wrist time on my faves and try to work out which the long termers are going to be and it appears to be working :-!

Anyway today it was a turn for the JLC


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Sorry not a Rolex today, I'll just leave this here.


Coming from you Donald, that has got to be the horological equivalent of a dirty burger or a quicky round the block with Lino-Lill...

I love a Seiko diver me :-!


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Time for the Sub


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Coming from you Donald, that has got to be the horological equivalent of a dirty burger or a quicky round the block with Lino-Lill...
> 
> I love a Seiko diver me :-!


LOL..

I really like it, the dial is great. Very happy about my purchase.


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice olgol sub ....



Brisman said:


> Sorry not a Rolex today, I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Only got one Rolex and no Tudors so it will always be the same when I visit this thread but again today...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## JoeC (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm loving it!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hump day with the Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona Wednesday 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sub and cufflinks, which I suspect will make many recoil in horror. In addition to my killer taste on display here, the light in my office and an unseen smudge make this 114060 look a bit like a vintage model, which I think is pretty cool.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know how you feel. Can't get enough of the Pelagos!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

I finally got my Explorer back from Dallas RSC where it was adjusted/regulated under warranty. Since buying it a couple of months ago, I've only had it in my possession about 2 weeks, so I have that new watch feeling with it again. It started running about +10 sec/day not long after receiving it for some reason, but now it's at +1 sec/day so I am pleased with the work.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Roadking1102 said:


> I know how you feel. Can't get enough of the Pelagos!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pop a 5 liner. Nice sir. I had mine on leather then the rubber now back on the titanium. It's a strap whore and looks awesome on literally anything. Funny how some watches don't ... like my damasko da37 white dial it's a fussy SOAB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Timester said:


> I finally got my Explorer back from Dallas RSC where it was adjusted/regulated under warranty. Since buying it a couple of months ago, I've only had it in my possession about 2 weeks, so I have that new watch feeling with it again. It started running about +10 sec/day not long after receiving it for some reason, but now it's at +1 sec/day so I am pleased with the work.
> 
> View attachment 11036706


Ah bugger that's another for my Grail list. I need stop looking at watch ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Pop a 5 liner. Nice sir. I had mine on leather then the rubber now back on the titanium. It's a strap whore and looks awesome on literally anything. Funny how some watches don't ... like my damasko da37 white dial it's a fussy SOAB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait to start messing around with different straps. Ordered a horween the yesterday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes!!! Let the games begin...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Brand spankin new acquisition 
Very happy w my decision to go blue. Bracelet finish is equivalent to my oyster bracelet on exp II. definitely a tad on the thicker side but super comfortable to wear.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

jmanlay said:


> Brand spankin new acquisition
> Very happy w my decision to go blue. Bracelet finish is equivalent to my oyster bracelet on exp II. definitely a tad on the thicker side but super comfortable to wear.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why I find this particular model so attractive. Not really a "blue" guy myself. And that blue bezel with black dial "should not" work. But it works, and is a great combo. With the rivet bracelet and domed crystal, it's a beauty. Congratulations!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Worked all day with this German.









Kicked back tonight with my favorite Swiss.









Picked up 435 horses this weekend to go with my Lone Ranger.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Starts a game of guess the car unwittingly. I'll start...., ok not a clue, next!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Timester said:


> I finally got my Explorer back from Dallas RSC where it was adjusted/regulated under warranty. Since buying it a couple of months ago, I've only had it in my possession about 2 weeks, so I have that new watch feeling with it again. It started running about +10 sec/day not long after receiving it for some reason, but now it's at +1 sec/day so I am pleased with the work.
> 
> View attachment 11036706


What model is that. That the brand new one? Dial size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Daytona Big Red today.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Worked all day with this German.
> 
> View attachment 11040770
> 
> ...


Congrats Ralph!! Mustang GT?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Daytona Big Red today.


Am I being forgetful, or have I missed something? :think: Can't keep up!

That is properly epic :-! Only took you 24 hours to get right back on form :-d


----------



## mucca-sette (Jul 6, 2014)

...todays choice


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Starts a game of guess the car unwittingly. I'll start...., ok not a clue, next!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the tail light and HP figure I'm guessing its a Mustang GT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Keeping this one on









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

traf said:


> Keeping this one on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't blame you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Tudor Ranger


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So glad to be home... Cheers Gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

PO today


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc in D.C. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Am I being forgetful, or have I missed something? :think: Can't keep up!
> 
> That is properly epic :-! Only took you 24 hours to get right back on form :-d


Thanks, I've had it a couple of months, I just haven't worn it that often.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Not wearing my Rolex today:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with the Daytona for Friday.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Explorer 1 mk1 today


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Appreciating the Ranger whilst waiting for car service...


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

Friday is Explorer Day!!!!!

NO IDEA why its upside down!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Love this blue... Great Friday Gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

simple


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Love this blue... Great Friday Gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate, I agree, just can't decide between the lefty and this.

If you had a choice of only one, which one would it be?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Love this blue... Great Friday Gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mate, its exactly the problem I had, so I bought both in same week 

Well if you had to pick just one...hmmmm... May be the LHD given it's a unique lefty adding to your already stunning collection? What are you tilting towards???  Cheers



Brisman said:


> Mate, I agree, just can't decide between the lefty and this.
> 
> If you had a choice of only one, which one would it be?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Perfection...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mate, its exactly the problem I had, so I bought both in same week 

Well if you had to pick just one...hmmmm... May be the LHD given it's a unique lefty adding to your already stunning collection? What are you tilting towards???  Cheers



Brisman said:


> Mate, I agree, just can't decide between the lefty and this.
> 
> If you had a choice of only one, which one would it be?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sri said:


> Perfection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning, makes me want to pickup the Blue too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Mate, I agree, just can't decide between the lefty and this.
> 
> If you had a choice of only one, which one would it be?


To be honest, at the moment, the blue is tempting me. Need to get rid of this wee bugger first that I took a trade on, it's a nice watch though.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Honeymoon #... I lost count!









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Never was a fan of bronze but this one is a true beauty mate... I do love the 3,6,9s on the that stunning brown dial... Cheers

On the Pelages, the blue piece is insane mate... That blue is more insane in sunlight/seaside )



Brisman said:


> To be honest, at the moment, the blue is tempting me. Need to get rid of this wee bugger first that I took a trade on, it's a nice watch though.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Never was a fan of bronze but this one is a true beauty mate... I do love the 3,6,9s on the that stunning brown dial... Cheers

On the Pelages, the blue piece is insane mate... That blue is more insane in sunlight/seaside )



Brisman said:


> To be honest, at the moment, the blue is tempting me. Need to get rid of this wee bugger first that I took a trade on, it's a nice watch though.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers... Go for it mate... 



Roadking1102 said:


> Stunning, makes me want to pickup the Blue too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Love this blue... Great Friday Gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smashing outfit and watch there matey!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Not up to the mark of Becker'ing in style but... Cheers matey 



Becker said:


> Smashing outfit and watch there matey!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Not up to the mark of Becker'ing in style but... Cheers matey 



Becker said:


> Smashing outfit and watch there matey!


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Good day folks. TGIF and enjoy the weekend


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wowzers!!! Stunning shot mate... LHDs rock 



CanuckMtTime said:


> Good day folks. TGIF and enjoy the weekend


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks Sri! Ive got to say, your last pic of the Blue has got my wallet shaking a bit. Id love to add that one in to the collection. I just love the way that blue "pops".... can't think of another way to describe it.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Apologies Gents for double posts here... Some issue with the site I guess... Cheers


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

Newly acquired BBB on OEM canvas.


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Switch it up for runnin errands today


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penda_Rex (Sep 18, 2016)

firemedic259 said:


> Newly acquired BBB on OEM canvas.


How do you like the canvas strap? How does it compare to a nylon NATO? I have an enduring crush on the ETA Black Bay.









*added to keep the thread going!*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

New incoming for me gents. The allure of this green sub was too great for me.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

I have some catching up to do with this thread! Been busy with work and life but am now finally able to kick back and relax a little. On vacation in San Diego with my lovely wife and Sub  Happy weekend to all you fine gentlemen!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> New incoming for me gents. The allure of this green sub was too great for me.


 Congrats! Such a good looking watch. I look forward to seeing more of your great pics of this piece :-!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Brisman said:


> To be honest, at the moment, the blue is tempting me. Need to get rid of this wee bugger first that I took a trade on, it's a nice watch though.


Is that the red or the bronze? How much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> New incoming for me gents. The allure of this green sub was too great for me.


Many congratulations mate... The great green Submariner 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> I have some catching up to do with this thread! Been busy with work and life but am now finally able to kick back and relax a little. On vacation in San Diego with my lovely wife and Sub  Happy weekend to all you fine gentlemen!
> 
> View attachment 11062122


Hey Jonnyboy, alright? Enjoy San Diego my friend... Post a pic or two, of course including your beautiful ND Submariner 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> New incoming for me gents. The allure of this green sub was too great for me.


Brilliant, great watch, and fantastic picture.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Is that the red or the bronze? How much
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the Bronze one.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Trying it on the fabric strap today.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Trying it on the fabric strap today.


It's gorgeous. I got the red just wonder if I need both.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Black Bay does go well with Oysters


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Hey Jonnyboy, alright? Enjoy San Diego my friend... Post a pic or two, of course including your beautiful ND Submariner
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Sri! I will do my best to get some good pics :-! Hope all is well with you. Looking forward to reviewing the last couple weeks of pics on here


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

LHD weekends... Cheers


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Oops apologies for the double post- will try and delete.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> New incoming for me gents. The allure of this green sub was too great for me.


Congrats! I hope you really enjoy this one. I've had mine for three years this week and it never gets old for me. 

Rocking my favorite today.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Major congrats Q!! Love the hulk.

Breakfast and then on way to meet up with Jason @spunwell at the A. Lange boutique 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Major congrats Q!! Love the hulk.
> 
> Breakfast and then on way to meet up with Jason @spunwell at the A. Lange boutique
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Pelagos for me today as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

qtip.416 said:


> New incoming for me gents. The allure of this green sub was too great for me.


:-!Wow! Gorgeous watch and superb photo! Congratulations are definitely in order for you, my friend. Have always admired that green Sub. It is one of the most unique watches.
Enjoy!
Carl


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

kiosai said:


> Black Bay does go well with Oysters


You're wearing your watch upside down  .
Or did you change it just for the picture..?


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

At the Stockton Farm Market










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switched it up for the afternoon.


----------



## Trevorrow (Jul 18, 2012)

Picked this up yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Matte dial gets me every time.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Congrats! I hope you really enjoy this one. I've had mine for three years this week and it never gets old for me. G]


Thanks so much. The dial is incredible in the sun. Really love it.



Brisman said:


> Brilliant, great watch, and fantastic picture.


Thanks D. Appreciate the kind words.



Sri said:


> Many congratulations mate... The great green Submariner
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks master Sri.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

traf said:


> Major congrats Q!! Love the hulk.
> 
> Breakfast and then on way to meet up with Jason @spunwell at the A. Lange boutique
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks, D. Such a beautiful dial. Never a fan until I saw it in person. Pick up anything interesting at ALS boutique? 



carlhaluss said:


> :-!Wow! Gorgeous watch and superb photo! Congratulations are definitely in order for you, my friend. Have always admired that green Sub. It is one of the most unique watches.
> Enjoy!
> Carl


Thanks, Carl. Good to see you around these parts. Havent talked much since our omega forum days! Cheers.



Becker said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


hahahah. Here are a couple more, buddy. Have a great weekend.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Pics or it didn't happen






qtip.416 said:


> Thanks, D. Such a beautiful dial. Never a fan until I saw it in person. Pick up anything interesting at ALS boutique?
> 
> Thanks, Carl. Good to see you around these parts. Havent talked much since our omega forum days! Cheers.
> 
> hahahah. Here are a couple more, buddy. Have a great weekend.






capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11068578


Amazing shot captain!! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

So per my post earlier on in the week, i received an invite to the Lange boutique to preview the SIHH pieces. I jokingly threw out to @spunwell if he'd like to come down and join me for the event. Long story short, he was here today! It was great meeting up with him and his son (a young WIS in training )

Before they arrived, I stopped at the omega boutique and tried this on:










The new full ceramic PO GMT. Lovely weight and feel.

Next we joined up and we're greeted with these:









I instantly fell for this one:


















The new Lange 1 with moonphase in WG with black dial. The moonphase disc was the most striking blue that changes depth depending on lighting conditions.

The manager of the boutique saw my Daytona C and joked that she would trade me  I happily agreed.

Next it was on to the panerai boutique, which happens to be the largest in the US. I think one of these is definitely in my future...




























Too big for me?































































Unfortunately all of this good stuff was overshadowed by some tragedy, but I'll let Jason fill everyone in 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

somapah said:


>


BadAss  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

My 1675


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Daddy and Daughter Ball. DJ is perfect dressed up for a DJ & black tie event :-!


----------



## august1410 (Dec 23, 2014)

I can finally post in the thread!

My newly acquired (yesterday) 1982 18K/SS Date.










Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> Daddy and Daughter Ball. DJ is perfect dressed up for a DJ & black tie event :-!


That's just gorgeous. I love it.


----------



## Ray Wong (Apr 15, 2014)

Seems SD's are getting more popular!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

One from the archives... Good day Gents


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TUDOR Air-Tiger














*


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Explorer mk1


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Exp II, snake skin:


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's such a perfect weekend watch...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Switch it up for runnin errands today


Great strap!! May I ask where did you source that ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> Great strap!! May I ask where did you source that ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks RoadKing! Its from N80Leather. Found him on Etsy. Super impressed with the quality fit and comfort. And he was great to deal with.


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Thanks RoadKing! Its from N80Leather. Found him on Etsy. Super impressed with the quality fit and comfort. And he was great to deal with.


Thanks, going to check him out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Daughter turned 3 today. Pancakes for birthday breaky!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Cold but sunny in north Jersey. Have a great Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Chocodove said:


> Matte dial gets me every time.


Those thin lugs looks so great! Yes Submariner, I'm looking at you!!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

K1W1 said:


> Those thin lugs looks so great! Yes Submariner, I'm looking at you!!


Yep. That, the matte dial, and raised crystal are really what makes this one special to me. I just love it.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Daughter turned 3 today. Pancakes for birthday breaky!


Many congratulations my friend... Greetings!!! That's an excellent shot too... Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> It's such a perfect weekend watch...


Sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Beautiful day out. Lvc'n it. Came across this guy out and about. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

After giving both a bit of a bath

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate... It's that Pelagos magic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#EXPLORER















*


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Daddy and Daughter Ball. DJ is perfect dressed up for a DJ & black tie event :-!


Fantastic picture, that watch is stunning.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Ranger today to start the work week










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Black Bay Dark for a rainy Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Blue and black 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVC0002 (Apr 4, 2014)

Well this isn't from today but this old bird. 
Rolex 1500 from 1961


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Never really liked the Tudor natos but thought I would give mine a go. Gotta tell you it's comfy as all hell and kinda cool actually. Only thing....... the spring bars are set so low in the lugs that the NATO strap sits flush and reveals too much case steel for my liking. Thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale

Rolex 1680 red sub
Serial number 3843165










A Lange & Sohne saxonia moonphase serial number 229961










Blancpain 5200 serial number 1092










Please keep an eye out and let me know if you see them or contact the Ft. Lauderdale police department. I have helped others recover their stolen watches through this site so I know it is possible. Feel free to copy and save the pictures and information and distribute it to anyone that might be able to help. Thanks for your help and support.

I know this is not proper wruw content but I know these threads have a lot of traffic hence my decision to post here. I have also started a thread in the stolen watch section.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale


Man, Jason... I don't know what to say. That is heartbreaking. I'm so sorry to hear about this. I wish you the best recovering them. Those are watches you don't see everyday for sure, so there's a good possibility they will turn up. Good luck, man.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow... hope you recover them soon
Sorry to hear that



Spunwell said:


> OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale
> 
> Rolex 1680 red sub
> Serial number 3843165
> ...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Air-Tiger #TUDOR #1964Vintage








*


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale
> 
> Rolex 1680 red sub
> Serial number 3843165
> ...


No words my friend... I'm so sorry... We'll do here all we can... Good luck mate

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back in Oslo...
OSMPO 2500C 42mm after a while... Love this iconic QOS/Casino Royale watch... Good day Gents... Extra special wishes to our friend Spunwell in recovering his lost treasure... Good luck my friend










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi guys and gals, today I'm wearing the Yachtty on Hirsch Tiger (perforated WR with ventilated rubber lining)


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

The 'new in the family' Sub ND  









iP7


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Love ND Submariners. Many congratulations



Lukebor said:


> The 'new in the family' Sub ND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Stunning shot Captain... Your shots are just amazing... Keep posting mate 



capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11097562


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Doing some much needed desk diving


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Explorer 2 on NATO...


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR again









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sri said:


> Love ND Submariners. Many congratulations


Thank's Sri 
That's my first Rolex 

iP7


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening ..... one more for my BB ....!!!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> No words my friend... I'm so sorry... We'll do here all we can... Good luck mate
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you my friend, I really appreciate the support.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Timester said:


> Man, Jason... I don't know what to say. That is heartbreaking. I'm so sorry to hear about this. I wish you the best recovering them. Those are watches you don't see everyday for sure, so there's a good possibility they will turn up. Good luck, man.


Thanks for the kind words, I am trying to get pictures and numbers out everywhere so maybe they will surface.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Batman!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Taking the LHD out for a date


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Out of all the photos I took in 2017 so far this one is still my favorite.
I don't wear this watch often (only for special occasions) and it is the most difficult to photograph.
I take plenty of pictures of my collection, but I always come back to this one.


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

That is brutal news. Super sorry to hear, but best of luck in retreiving them.

EDIT: I suck at this. This was obviously meant in reply to SPUNWELL!


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

A
capt-dim;39416530 said:


> View attachment 11097562


AWESOME photo!!!!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Ranger today to start the work week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot of a great watch Richard. I've had mine on for the last 5 days.


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Sri said:


> Back in Oslo...
> OSMPO 2500C 42mm after a while... Love this iconic QOS/Casino Royale watch... Good day Gents... Extra special wishes to our friend Spunwell in recovering his lost treasure... Good luck my friend
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo Sri. Nice play with the shadows and reflection.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

CanuckMtTime said:


> That is brutal news. Super sorry to hear, but best of luck in retreiving them.
> 
> EDIT: I suck at this. This was obviously meant in reply to SPUNWELL!


Thanks buddy I appreciate the support.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Not a Rolex today, but it seems to be the Watch Most Likely To Be Owned By A Rolex Fan these days.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Not a Rolex today, but it seems to be the Watch Most Likely To Be Owned By A Rolex Fan these days.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale
> 
> Rolex 1680 red sub
> Serial number 3843165
> ...


Out of words my friend, I really feel for you 
Will screen capture this and hopefully one of us will be able to see something helpful to trace that **** thief!!

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Beautiful day here. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Out of words my friend, I really feel for you
> Will screen capture this and hopefully one of us will be able to see something helpful to trace that **** thief!!
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Thanks Alex, I appreciate it.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale


Terrible news man, hope you get them back fast...


----------



## nbsheeran (Feb 14, 2017)

1999 GMT Master II 16710


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

My taugh guy


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

On the outskirts of the Gaslamp Quarter in San Diego, 18 floors up :-!

















Love this city. I just need to convince my wife that she can survive 2,000 miles from her family ;-)


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still with the LHD


----------



## crhempel (May 17, 2014)




----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

This dial was made for the sun ...

Rolex Submariner 16618










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale
> 
> Rolex 1680 red sub
> Serial number 3843165
> ...


So sorry to hear Jason.....nothing worse than thieving ****s....I really feel for you.....hopefully you will recover them.

Best of luck.

Just to add, I'm sure you have already but get it on TRF especially with a Red involved.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Lovely TT


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sea Dweller today, one out the door tomorrow and one coming back in.

Looking forward to Friday and I'm sure everybody is truly hoping that Jason gets his watches back....best of luck mate.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

nanjiunn said:


> This dial was made for the sun ...
> 
> Rolex Submariner 16618
> 
> ...


A great watch for sure.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Fab pix Jonnyboy... Thanks for sharing... 

p.s. That ND Submariner rocks!!!



JonnyBax said:


> On the outskirts of the Gaslamp Quarter in San Diego, 18 floors up :-!
> 
> View attachment 11116282
> 
> ...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Cracker, Black Dial Day/Date, don't see many of them


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Fab pix Jonnyboy... Thanks for sharing...
> 
> p.s. That ND Submariner rocks!!!


Thank you Sri! You are too kind. And I agree, the ND Sub is awesome!


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Cracker, Black Dial Day/Date, don't see many of them


Tell me about it. It is awfully_ stealthy_  for a DayDate


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Sea Dweller today, one out the door tomorrow and one coming back in.
> 
> Looking forward to Friday and I'm sure everybody is truly hoping that Jason gets his watches back....best of luck mate.


Beautiful SD4K mate... Why is it that I always find others' Dwellers looked better to mine??!!! 

Cheers


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

What could replace this that offers as much for the money? Not sure if I fancy a change.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

My 2002 lug-holes-no-rehaut-solid-end-links 16610 which I wear 20 of 30 days a month.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Military man (Mar 8, 2017)

1971 oyster precision


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

I picked this up the other day and really like it


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Bullseye...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Brisman said:


> So sorry to hear Jason.....nothing worse than thieving ****s....I really feel for you.....hopefully you will recover them.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Just to add, I'm sure you have already but get it on TRF especially with a Red involved.


Thanks and yes I have a thread on TRF as well


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

This is slowly becoming my fav daily!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

The evergreen Explorer is my wotd.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

TGIF. Cheers guys.
Going to kick it off a bit early this week. This has been on my wrist the last few days and will continue onto the weekend.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

LesserBlackDog said:


> Bullseye...


Great shot!


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> This is slowly becoming my fav daily!


thats really awesome on the rubber. I have no idea why I'm suddenly drawn to this watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

LesserBlackDog said:


> Bullseye...


That looks fantastic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

One out yesterday and one in today.

Sold my Gold Sub yesterday and I'm very pleased that I had the opportunity to buy back my Pepsi I sold towards the end of last year.

So I did


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

@ Brisman: 
Looking at the condition of the Pepsi, I wholeheartedly congratulate you on that move (TT gold just doesn't do it for me).


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

tomatoes said:


> @ Brisman:
> Looking at the condition of the Pepsi, I wholeheartedly congratulate you on that move (TT gold just doesn't do it for me).


Thanks, Pepsi is lovely and in mint condition.

Sub was full on Gold, the blue Dial was stunning.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

You sold the gold sub !

I was only kidding . Oh well, you can get that MM300 now .



Brisman said:


> One out yesterday and one in today.
> 
> Sold my Gold Sub yesterday and I'm very pleased that I had the opportunity to buy back my Pepsi I sold towards the end of last year.
> 
> So I did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> One out yesterday and one in today.
> 
> Sold my Gold Sub yesterday and I'm very pleased that I had the opportunity to buy back my Pepsi I sold towards the end of last year.
> 
> So I did


Congrats Donald! Now you've got me questioning if I'll regret selling my Pepsi 

Might we see a green Daytona incoming ? 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents. Elite today










iP7


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Thanks, Pepsi is lovely and in mint condition.
> 
> Sub was full on Gold, the blue Dial was stunning.


That gold/blue combo is stunning. While it is a beautiful watch, I vote for the Pepsi. Well Done!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Finishing off the week with BB36, and through the weekend. Had it for almost a month, and the only watch I have worn. It fills the void left by selling my Rolex Explorer 1 36mm a few years ago. My favourite watch and my "If I could only have one watch....":





Happy Friday All!
Carl


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mellowturtle (Jun 7, 2016)

Classic Datejust


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## bcapa38 (Oct 13, 2011)

My favorite watch out my entire collection since it's Friday. My 1970 1675 Pepsi GMT master.


----------



## LazydogD (Mar 6, 2017)

Submariner SS black dial with date.

And want to get rid of it so badly


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190 for me... What's your wrist game?


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> 79190 for me... What's your wrist game?


It's that Super Sub again! :-! ...so envious.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

LazydogD said:


> Submariner SS black dial with date.
> 
> And want to get rid of it so badly


Why??

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry to read about the theft Spunwell, that totally blows. Here's to a speedy recovery 

Loving that Hulk, Vince! You know I may scratch that itch, but waiting on Basel first...

Here are some pics of various watches I've worn this past week; have a damn good weekend gents!





















































Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

LHD is safe for baby sitting


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Not sure if this is welcome here.
But enter the Dark Lord Vader.


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

It's the weekend, so this one today.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n this mornin's walk. Another beautiful day out. The kind you want to toast. I feel some day drinking in my future...
~Cheers!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> It's that Super Sub again! :-! ...so envious.


Thank you MrB... You are too kind as ever... 79190 is perhaps the favourite in my tiny collection... Is this something on your radar for next acquisition? Good weekend 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Start of a great long weekend for me!









Wishing all of you a great weekend.
Carl


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Tudor today










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Somewhere in Paris. Jazz and belgium beer


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Loving that Hulk, Vince! You know I may scratch that itch, but waiting on Basel first...
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Thanks Rob. I hope they come up with something new and discontinue the hulk. Lol


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

traf said:


> Tudor today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That rubber strap looks great, suits the watch very well. The texture really matches that of the dial and bezel.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Another brutal day in the great white north. Spring can't come fast enough. Enjoy your weekdend!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> That rubber strap looks great, suits the watch very well. The texture really matches that of the dial and bezel.


Fully agree Carl! It's a great change from the Ti bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Retro Saturdays... Good weekend Gents...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Thank you MrB... You are too kind as ever... 79190 is perhaps the favourite in my tiny collection... Is this something on your radar for next acquisition? Good weekend


It's a stunner, and yes I'll acquire one when I can find a late and pristine example... at a realistic price


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Never seen it on perlon like that Sri. Looks fantastic



Sri said:


> Retro Saturdays... Good weekend Gents...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Datejust today and probably tomorrow, Tudor Black Bay Monday...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

One more 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Mine for today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Never seen it on perlon like that Sri. Looks fantastic


Thanks my friend... It's just a cheap perlon fitted with OEM buckle... The trick is in the combinations  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

After 8 days straight wearing my Ranger, I finaly switched things up.









Boy I'd like to have a Heritage Chrono. Really like these Tudors.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Praying for a treat or two from BaselWorld 2017...


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

My 168000









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Have they developed a mechanical GPS tracking complication yet...?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Red 12


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> Praying for a treat or two from BaselWorld 2017...


Fabulous shot! We'll see what Basel brings. 
~cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A couple of points and I'm interested in your feed back.

First off, still wearing my Pepsi, so glad I managed to get it back.
I bought this one in 2015, full set, still had all the stickers on the watch and bracelet, never worn, stupidly sold it. 
I was offered it back last week and jumped at it.

Secondly, with it being the 50th Anniversary of the SD, people are expecting something special to come out at Basel and I'm sure something will.
Consequently, here in Oz, the Current Ceramic SD price has dropped dramatically as everybody is trying to offload in expectation of the new model.
Anyone else seen this in their countries?

Anyway, I'll be keeping mine, love it!


----------



## Jamess6836 (Mar 4, 2017)

New Black Bay blue


----------



## ianchen9449 (Sep 16, 2013)

waiting for my coffee very early in the morning in snow


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Brand new 116200!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR #Air-Tiger #1964






















*


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

@Brisman

1) You should not have sold your Pepsi regardless what. You were "lucky" that you were able to get the same watch back.

2) The other day, I was chatting with a Rolex salesperson, she is selling VC now. But according to her sources (Ex-colleagues) she said to expect a "Green color" SD4000. It has always been this way for Rolex diving watches.

3) What I am saying are just hearsay and rumors. Please don't blame if, after Basel World 2017, and you don't get to see a green "Super Hulkster"

Lastly, you have 2 very nice Rolexes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Fabulous shot! We'll see what Basel brings.
> ~cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers my friend... I'm all set to fly to BaselWorld... Can't wait 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sub









iP7


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Exploring the couch


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sri said:


> Cheers my friend... I'm all set to fly to BaselWorld... Can't wait
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Really looking forward to your photos, Sri.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Timester said:


> Really looking forward to your photos, Sri.


Second that!


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

Exp II in the swiss alps.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Becker said:


> Second that!


I am as well


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

krisstoffer said:


> Exp II in the swiss alps.


That is an awesome pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Gmt today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

BBN scrubbed up well for my engagement party

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This is always going to be special to me... My first Tudor, back in the day

Great week Gents...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Lots of nice Tudors here today.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Had one of these, sold it, regretted it, got another one. Too cold here to get an "explorer" outdoor shot, so I'll use the magazine backdrop for the time being.


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Just picked this up. Loving it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

'twas a warm day . . .


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Travelling again... Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rolex OysterQuartz


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful lume...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Been a while since I wore this.
Late seventies Two Tone Root Beer with Nipple Dial and TT Jubilee.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Just acquired this bad boy today 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Thought about selling, and just couldn't let her go. Will fund my next acquisition (Day Date/President) some other way...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Gmt again 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Still my ATF watch... most versatile ever?


----------



## WindUpMerchant (Aug 15, 2015)

Blue Monday


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

WindUpMerchant said:


> Blue Monday
> 
> View attachment 11168946


Really, really nice! :-!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Reflections on a Monday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So much character... Can't have enough of this!



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> So much character... Can't have enough of this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A stunner!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

WindUpMerchant said:


> Blue Monday
> 
> View attachment 11168946


Great looking SF


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Still wearing this one. So comfortable and easy on the eyes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos #BWITW 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

New vintage?


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Went with a German at work today and received a package from NOMOS.









Cool marketing on their part,









They have German postage stamps that feature their watches and movements.

Switch to the Sub to hit the gym tonight.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

gregPH said:


>


What strap is this? Sharp! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> New vintage?


This looks great wearing mine tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> A stunner!


Thanks Carl... Really love the 79190... The last of the Submariners made by Tudor in the 90s... Also the only Tudor Submariner to have the unidirectional bezel (others we're bidirectional)...

Some story actually. Flew from London to Oklahoma on work, couple years ago. Bought this from a person in Chicago... She had to be mine...Fate?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*The Art of Perfection #Rolex #Koufax







*


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

WindUpMerchant said:


> Blue Monday
> 
> View attachment 11168946


Gorgeous


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

My very strange 9401/0, can anybody spot why?


----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

Lovin' my Tudor Style 

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

krisstoffer said:


> My very strange 9401/0, can anybody spot why?


Nice Tudor Lollipop, looks good to me :-!


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

The strange/rare thing is ref-hand combo. Normally 76100 is the lollipop ref, but this is a very late 9401/1 fitted with hands from a 76100.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

krisstoffer said:


> The strange/rare thing is ref-hand combo. Normally 76100 is the lollipop ref, but this is a very late 9401/1 fitted with hands from a 76100.


The 94010 did come with lollipop hands, or so I thought :-s... https://www.fratellowatches.com/vintage-tudor-submariners-94110-snowflake-94010-lollipop/


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

MadMrB said:


> The 94010 did come with lollipop hands, or so I thought :-s... https://www.fratellowatches.com/vintage-tudor-submariners-94110-snowflake-94010-lollipop/


Yes they do, but pretty rare.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Don't know why, but old pre-ceramic Subs look amazing with tattoos. In the intro to every Hodinkee video last photo pictures a guy with tattoo and 5513 (probably), I always rewind the intro few times to look at it. I'm worried that when I get my Sub I'll have to make tattoo on my whole arm .





 (from sec 4)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

nicon said:


> Don't know why, but old pre-ceramic Subs look amazing with tattoos. In the intro to every Hodinkee video last photo pictures a guy with tattoo and 5513 (probably), I always rewind the intro few times to look at it. I'm worried that when I get my Sub I'll have to make tattoo on my whole arm .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_good reason to get a Tattoo then ;^)_


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Thanks Carl... Really love the 79190... The last of the Submariners made by Tudor in the 90s... Also the only Tudor Submariner to have the unidirectional bezel (others we're bidirectional)...
> 
> Some story actually. Flew from London to Oklahoma on work, couple years ago. Bought this from a person in Chicago... She had to be mine...Fate?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love stories like that!

I bought my Grand Seiko SGV011 LE "Self-Dater" pre-owned, from Timelessluxwatches in Dallas, TX. A guy on the GS forum in UK commented that he missed his, when I posted pics of mine. I commented that it would be funny if the one I just bought was originally his, as the original papers indicated it was purchased from an AD in UK. And, I told him the LE number, and so it is!


----------



## bluekaze (Aug 8, 2016)

carlhaluss said:


>


These are some of the most beautiful tudor BB 36 photos I've seen on the forum. Great stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Pelagos on the wrist today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

I got a new macro lens yesterday, so here's another shot of the Pelagos today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mellowturtle (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

As always just can't take it off!!









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just after a week in Singapore (and a spot of watch hunting - now I know where all the used and vintage dealers are. Dangerous!) I can introduce my latest flame. PAM 210. Many new straps on order obviously...







Just catching up on WUS and IG. Just to say Jason, so gutted to hear about the theft. I'm stunned and sick to the stomach for you. Really hope something works out.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

For a snowy day in the Northeast US...Tudor Black Bay...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Meanwhile in the North East


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

My one and only Rolex: BLNR! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

LHD


----------



## ianchen9449 (Sep 16, 2013)

No better time to bond than during a snow storm.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing the Nipple Dial Root Beer.

Playing around with my new iPhone 7 Plus, looks like my pictures might start to improve once I get the hang of it.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing the Nipple Dial Root Beer.
> 
> Playing around with my new iPhone 7 Plus, looks like my pictures might start to improve once I get the hang of it.


Fantastic watch. Photos on here that have been taken with an iPhone 7 Plus stand out; the quality / detail is so sharp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

EP today









iP7


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing the Nipple Dial Root Beer.
> 
> Playing around with my new iPhone 7 Plus, looks like my pictures might start to improve once I get the hang of it.


And this folks is the reason to love a good vintage.

As for me, I'm headed abroad for a week and will be traveling low profile:









But to my credit, it does have a jubilee bracelet 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hump day with the Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

OP while getting some work done at breakfast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Subbie


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

horrij1 said:


> Had one of these, sold it, regretted it, got another one. Too cold here to get an "explorer" outdoor shot, so I'll use the magazine backdrop for the time being.
> 
> View attachment 11162658


Exactly where I'm at in the process..

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdrsm (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Last minute change up before the trip. Date + Day for a low profile oyster case.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

A week with LHD, and it is only +1.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Been a while...


----------



## elchicomalo (Dec 10, 2015)

Chocolate Hills, Bohol, Philippines


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MadMrB said:


> It's a stunner, and yes I'll acquire one when I can find a late and pristine example... at a realistic price


New arrival and straight on the wrist. HUGE shout out to you MadMrB for putting me onto the jewellers. Watch spectacularly surpassed my expectations in terms of condition. Delighted doesn't come close









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> New arrival and straight on the wrist. HUGE shout out to you MadMrB for putting me onto the jewellers. Watch spectacularly surpassed my expectations in terms of condition. Delighted doesn't come close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Rusty! - A beautiful watch, and I'm really glad you worked out a good deal :-!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MadMrB said:


> Awesome Rusty! - A beautiful watch, and I'm really glad you worked out a good deal :-!


Yeah I'd like to say it was down to my sensational haggling skills finely tuned in the bazaars of Marrakesh, but I said "I got this much" and they said "ok then" lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Wearing the AP today. Finally some nice sunshine today after a dreary and cold week.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Wearing the AP today. Finally some nice sunshine today after a dreary and cold week.


Every time I see it 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Datejust II today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)

traf said:


> What strap is this? Sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Sorry for the delayed response fellas, got the strap in Tokyo, its made specifically for the the Sub, its a one piece nato made from military grade/ surplus japanese nylon/canvass lined with calf leather  quality is top notch


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Been a while...


What a knockout! I love this one more every time I see it


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks great! Do they have a website?



gregPH said:


> Sorry for the delayed response fellas, got the strap in Tokyo, its made specifically for the the Sub, its a one piece nato made from military grade/ surplus japanese nylon/canvass lined with calf leather  quality is top notch


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Blue black today 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Weekend is coming!!!!


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Just picked up a snazzy little brother for my explorer!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Timester said:


> Wearing the AP today. Finally some nice sunshine today after a dreary and cold week.


:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> What a knockout! I love this one more every time I see it


Thanks mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Getting ready for the weekend, we're having a big GTG here in Brissy tomorrow, looking forward to it.

Enjoy the weekend guys.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Air-Tiger #TUDOR















*


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

This DJ on it's 30th Birthday today.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Just in, my first Rolex...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

stilren said:


> Just in, my first Rolex...


Congrats very nice 16570, great choice


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona fridays


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy sunny Friday to everyone!


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Hulk seems appropriate for St Patrick's Day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

NATO Friday.


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Just so comfy - glidelock across the sports range please, Rolex!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> we're having a big GTG here in Brissy tomorrow, looking forward


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Seattle, Space needle


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Quantum of Solace/Casino Royale Omega Planet Ocean 2500D... Have a 007 Friday Gents 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy St Patrick's Day.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Matthall said:


> TGIF


That shirt is cray


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

LesserBlackDog said:


> That shirt is cray


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Hope You All had a good St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n st pattys with cigars, drinks and darts. 
~Cheers. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 11213578
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This by far is the best example of Tudor Sub I have ever seen.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 11213578
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply beautiful. I also agree the best Tudor Sub I have seen.


----------



## joshman (Feb 17, 2017)

Tudor heritage blue. I just got this new strap today. custom made with orange and blue stitching.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

joshman said:


> Tudor heritage blue. I just got this new strap today. custom made with orange and blue stitching.


Beautiful watch, and looks amazing on that strap.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Red 18
Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sub 1680 today.


----------



## elchicomalo (Dec 10, 2015)

Snorkelling in Balicasag Island, Bohol


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

S ND 









iP7


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n it again today. Hard to switch out! Another beautiful day
~Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Hope all of you have a great weekend.
Carl


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great weekend Gents 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Blue YM on Drew Strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Think I'll hold on to this one a bit longer:


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Think I'll hold on to this one a bit longer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call my man


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

stilren said:


> Just in, my first Rolex...


Great first Rolex, congrats.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Think I'll hold on to this one a bit longer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, don't let it go. I instantly regretted selling mine.

I was so happy I had the opportunity to buy it back.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Had a great day in Brisbane at the GTG, 20 guys turned up with a lot of amazing pieces.
Saw this gorgeous Armin Strom, don't see very many of these, hand finished, quality was outstanding.

Wearing this Snow Flake, have a great day.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Beautiful watch!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

The Tudor is amazing, sorry as there were several pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Getting ready for the weekend, we're having a big GTG here in Brissy tomorrow, looking forward to it.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend guys.


Love this exp Don, very lucky you to own one =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Looking great Bill :-! 


traf said:


> Daytona fridays
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   


Timester said:


> Happy sunny Friday to everyone!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

traf said:


> Think I'll hold on to this one a bit longer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I would do if I were you!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR #Air-Tiger








*


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


>


Well, that looks fab, tell us more?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

94010 MKII


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Some amazing TudoRolexes here...

Pre-separation point piece... Omega Seamaster De Ville 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Sunday best.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Ready for a 2 countries trip. Very versatile watch for business trip. Understated but serious enough.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Is it safe to take a Sub to 4,000 ft?

































Absolutely! Great morning in the Santa Catalina Mountains.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Is it safe to take a Sub to 4,000 ft?
> 
> View attachment 11234234
> 
> ...


Amazing pics!!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Monday blues










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sunday Daytona









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Its a BB day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Wearing my first TT watch today, love the bling!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spring... It's all about some colours 

Good week Gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just finishing up on a photoshoot










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sweet bronze:


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

All on the straps


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Well, that looks fab, tell us more?


Thanks! 
2.6 million serial 
Circa 1970
Actually I've worn it for 3 years and posted the pics several times in this thread.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

cpl said:


> Monday blues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Spring has come (in our country ).


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

Another lollipop. Ref 76100


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Spring... It's all about some colours
> 
> Good week Gents
> 
> ...


gorgeous watch and nice combo mate .... happy week to you ....:-!:-!:-!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

have a nice week ....!!!!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

DP


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


>


Me too!









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Beautiful AP. Is this unstickered and on your wrist now? Give us some details!



blowfish89 said:


>


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Very kind. Thank you Captain. You too... Your post today as ever rocks!!! Cheers



capt-dim said:


> gorgeous watch and nice combo mate .... happy week to you ....:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So stunning...


krisstoffer said:


> Another lollipop. Ref 76100


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Just can't see it, can ya


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Beautiful...


Thanks buddy !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

BB with my old man's 5701 AKD.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy Monday all! Baselworld and NCAA Sweet Sixteen in the same week. Exhausting!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day Gents, hope all is well


----------



## Trevorrow (Jul 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Timester said:


> Beautiful AP. Is this unstickered and on your wrist now? Give us some details!


I wish, just trying it on. Pretty watch


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Stunning day in London... Good day Gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Afternoon switch to the THC in anticipation of new Tudor Chrono's at Basel tomorrow :-!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Countdown to Basel! Still this one









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## bfernandes (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's my Sub at the office today


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

On the road this weekend, awaiting my feast. Four states and 10 hours in the car on Friday, surprise party on Saturday, back in the car on Sunday. Happy to be home 

Looking forward to pics from Basel!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Spring... It's all about some colours
> 
> Good week Gents
> 
> ...


Love everything about this pic :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Love everything about this pic :-!


Thanks Jonny... Too kind... How's your road trip been? Sure was fun... Cheers Jonnyboy 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ianchen9449 (Sep 16, 2013)

It becomes a second nature.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Thanks Jonny... Too kind... How's your road trip been? Sure was fun... Cheers Jonnyboy
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It was good! We traveled to surprise my wife's grandparents for their 60th anniversary. Family traveled to their small in the Tennessee hills from all over the U.S. to surprise them 

You are going to be at Basil this year, correct? Looking forward to your pics!

Edit: Basel, damn it!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I am a huge fan of 16570s... I got the Polar but do find the black one so amazing... Beautiful shot... Cheers



dan_beaven said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow... Sounds amazing Jonny... Last minute change due to personal circumstances. I had to call off BaselWorld trip... So gutted!!! I had booked all about 5 months in advance... I need to be in Athens, Greece tomorrow... So... Cheers



JonnyBax said:


> It was good! We traveled to surprise my wife's grandparents for their 60th anniversary. Family traveled to their small in the Tennessee hills from all over the U.S. to surprise them
> 
> You are going to be at Basil this year, correct? Looking forward to your pics!
> 
> Edit: Basel, damn it!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful shot... Beautiful Pelagos... Insane blue!!!


ianchen9449 said:


> View attachment 11258362
> It becomes a second nature.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Wow... Sounds amazing Jonny... Last minute change due to personal circumstances. I had to call off BaselWorld trip... So gutted!!! I had booked all about 5 months in advance... I need to be in Athens, Greece tomorrow... So... Cheers


Oh man, that is really too bad. I'm sorry to hear and I hope all is well.


----------



## atothej81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Calling it the black and blueberry!










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sri said:


> I am a huge fan of 16570s... I got the Polar but do find the black one so amazing... Beautiful shot... Cheers


But that be a 116710LN GMT2c Sri! Are you seeing double mate?


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Picked up this 16760 yesterday


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

everestx said:


> Picked up this 16760 yesterday


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

After seeing the new SD at BaselWorld... Blimey! I'm so much more pleased to be reminded again how beautiful SD4K always was 

Off to Athens.... Cheers










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> After seeing the new SD at BaselWorld... Blimey! I'm so much more pleased to be reminded again how beautiful SD4K always was
> 
> Off to Athens.... Cheers
> 
> ...


+1

Lookin good Sri! Safe travels to you!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> +1
> 
> Lookin good Sri! Safe travels to you!


Thanks Jonny... Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellowturtle (Jun 7, 2016)

Another GMT for me


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

My 74 1016


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Have a good day everyone.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Last years Basel release 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Every day everywhere. Sold all my Rolexes for 1 watch. Loved the white grape because it's different and unique and not seen very often. And as you can see by the tattoos, being different is fun for me 

Anyone else rock a white grape 116000????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Replaced my old Hulk with the younger one 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> After seeing the new SD at BaselWorld... Blimey! I'm so much more pleased to be reminded again how beautiful SD4K always was
> 
> Off to Athens.... Cheers
> 
> ...





traf said:


> Last years Basel release
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, gents!

Spent the day wearing my 214270, another 2016 Basel release, and being thankful for my SD4K, which is still my favorite! 









Largely nonplussed by the Basel releases from Rolex and Tudor, though i do have tepid interest in the Black Bay S&G. I say it's tepid, since the Tudor site indicates the center links on the bracelet are "dressed" in gold, but for under $5k, that's probably reasonable. @Sri, you picked a good year to skip Basel, IMO!

Switched to an oldie but goodie for the evening.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jazzbach said:


> Thanks!
> 2.6 million serial
> Circa 1970
> Actually I've worn it for 3 years and posted the pics several times in this thread.


You have, I recall now.

For some reason I thought it was a no crowns guards Sub, I was too quick to respond.

Anyway, she's a beauty.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

atothej81 said:


> Calling it the black and blueberry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like this look.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

everestx said:


> Picked up this 16760 yesterday


Great looking Fat Lady


----------



## atothej81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Really like this look.


Thanks! I threw it together last night with an insert and strap swap!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mellowturtle said:


> View attachment 11264282
> 
> Another GMT for me


Love the insert and the watch looks stunning.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mr Davis said:


> My 74 1016
> 
> View attachment 11266770


Another gorgeous watch, plenty of beauties since my last visit here.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

So glad I kept my SD4K, the new SD and almost all the releases from Rolex and Tudor have done nothing for me.
The one that I did like was the Blue Dial Steel Sky Dweller.










This one......and so well priced for a Sky Dweller.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Brisman said:


> This one......and so well priced for a Sky Dweller.


Indeed, it doesn't seem like a bad price for a two metal Rolex with an interesting complication and control mechanism (the bezel).


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Nothing from this year is going to lower the demand for these. IMO, of course.



traf said:


> Last years Basel release
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might as well, post an older photo of mine. Still loving this watch. Will never let it go.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Put the old watch on a Horween Shell Cordovan strap with a suit. Very comfortable and boy it made the black bezel pop!


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Checking the news from Basel and getting caught up. 

Thoughts and prayers go out to those folks from the UK today.


----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

1963 Rolex 1601 two-tone on suede


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Quick staycation with family


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

BBN while exploring the Jenolan caves

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Morning espresso....

I must say I am disappointed of Rolex. A 50th anniversary Sea-Dweller with a Cyclops? Noooooooo! Why!!!!????


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just in as of this morning. Love the additional bulk, date and slimmer lugs over my outgoing (gone) SubC ND.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

nick_sixx said:


> BBN while exploring the Jenolan caves
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Very cool pics :-! That looks like an awesome adventure!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

LHD today. Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Haven't been rocking this one much lately, and decided to throw it on for the evening.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pm switch


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Haven't been rocking this one much lately, and decided to throw it on for the evening.


ETA Black Bays on fabric straps...pretty much perfect.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I haven't posted here in a while. I hope everyone is doing well!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> I haven't posted here in a while. I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Still honeymooning with the PAM210


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Gmt for me!









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Wearing a Sea-Dweller the way a Sea-Dweller should be, in my opinion: without a date Cyclops.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT as well with a backdrop of our state flower.


----------



## wx_073 (Aug 23, 2015)

Good weekend for everyone! ☺

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

TGIF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Sporting some bling on a gloomy Seattle Friday...


----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

Attempting to brighten dull conference calls with filters:


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Headed home. TGIF. Have a great weekend.


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Happy Friday boys. Originally bought this on leather. Today the bracelet I ordered can in. I love how that changes the look!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Took this gem earlier.

Cincy strap works blue argyle


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


 looked at this watch today, along with the explorer II, when picking up the bracelet for my black bay. This is a GORGEOUS piece for sure!


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Beginning of of the weekend.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

luecack said:


> Took this gem earlier.
> 
> Cincy strap works blue argyle


Well done! Never seen a pattern like that on a NATO. Now, you just need to find matching sox!


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Blue


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing the SD.

The Blue Sky Dweller is growing on me for sure but this Gold Ceramic GMT has come up, tempting since my Gold Blue Sub is now gone.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 
HAGW, Gents!









iP7


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

ivanos said:


> Blue
> View attachment 11294978


Special DJ :-!


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

On the shore.

Switched to this.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11295770


Your photos of this beauty are always stunning. This included. When I see one of your photos, I immediately want to buy one of these.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Different colour from from each Angle!! Quite an amazing dial.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


> Your photos of this beauty are always stunning. This included. When I see one of your photos, I immediately want to buy one of these.


tnx mate ... for your kind words ... BB its stunning timepiece ....!!!!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

114060


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

fordy964 said:


> Special DJ :-!


Not quite into fluted bezel for this one. b-)


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing the SD.
> 
> The Blue Sky Dweller is growing on me for sure but this Gold Ceramic GMT has come up, tempting since my Gold Blue Sub is now gone.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Wow! I did like seeing your blue/gold sub but that sky dweller is something else. Very sharp piece. 
~cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Dedhed said:


> Wow! I did like seeing your blue/gold sub but that sky dweller is something else. Very sharp piece.
> ~cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Double post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mmtc1982 (Feb 8, 2017)

In Vegas with my BB, stuck inside as the Aria is on lockdown due to a shooter barricaded on a bus outside


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Wore my Sub to a new brunch spot I found this morning.

































View attachment IMG_6487.jpg


Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n it tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

A pair of new incomings for me gents. 1974 Speedmaster and a 1971 1675. I'm having a fantastic weekend if I may say so myself. Cheers.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Went watch shopping today





































Really enjoyed the lecoultre, feels really light on the wrist due to the ceramic aluminum alloy.

Also always loved the sd4k but thought I would have had more time to decide... wish I could compare the new 126600 side by side.

Not pictured that really enjoyed was the new planet ocean 43mm grey dial ti and the IWC mkXVII petit prince blue sunburst...

I've got a lot of soul searching to do for my next piece haha 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> A pair of new incomings for me gents. 1974 Speedmaster and a 1971 1675. I'm having a fantastic weekend if I may say so myself. Cheers.


Stunning pieces... 
The incerts make me drool.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Stunning pieces...
> The incerts make me drool.


Thanks buddy. Inserts are a whole new ball game for me and insanely complicated.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Greece is stunning...

Temple of Poseidon 440 BC









Timeless Swiss Watches 









Meeting one of our amazing members Captain later this afternoon in Athens... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> A pair of new incomings for me gents. 1974 Speedmaster and a 1971 1675. I'm having a fantastic weekend if I may say so myself. Cheers.


Wow... Two stunners there... Many congratulations mate

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Reporting to base from Athens... Good day Gents


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Love the Ranger on a black NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks so much Sri.



Sri said:


> Wow... Two stunners there... Many congratulations mate
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I think this one is a keeper.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks so much Sri.



Sri said:


> Wow... Two stunners there... Many congratulations mate
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I think this one is a keeper.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dweller meets Submariner 

It was great meeting Captain (in Athens)... Cheers mate



















Some yummy authentic Souvlakis...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Glad I got this one when I did.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Greece is stunning...
> 
> Temple of Poseidon 440 BC
> 
> ...


Great pics as usual, Sri. I hope both of you have a great get together. Captain is another guy who's photos are always outstanding. I told him that every time I see one of his photos, I want to go and buy a Tudor BB Diver with red bezel!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Great pics as usual, Sri. I hope both of you have a great get together. Captain is another guy who's photos are always outstanding. I told him that every time I see one of his photos, I want to go and buy a Tudor BB Diver with red bezel!
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thank you Carl... Totally agree... Captain photos often picture the Blackbay in its natural habitat...

Your Blackbay 36mm is a bloody Temptress , What do you think of it's bigger new release at Basel?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Woah ! thats stunning. Congrats bud !



qtip.416 said:


> Thanks so much Sri.
> 
> I think this one is a keeper.


----------



## VolckerRuled (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm _not_ wearing my Black Bay today. For some reason, Tudor's Basel releases really soured the brand for me....Nomos has been getting all the wrist time and looking pretty good while doing it. That said, the BB may make an appearance later today in the pool...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

beeman101 said:


> Woah ! thats stunning. Congrats bud !


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Reporting to base from Athens... Good day Gents


Very Nice Matey!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Dweller meets Submariner
> 
> It was great meeting Captain (in Athens)... Cheers mate
> 
> ...


Great stuff!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Doing some Spring maintenance on the Stingray to get her ready for the first road trip of the year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atothej81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Love the insert and the watch looks stunning.


Wow that is gorgeous! Here's mine!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Thank you Carl... Totally agree... Captain photos often picture the Blackbay in its natural habitat...
> 
> Your Blackbay 36mm is a bloody Temptress , What do you think of it's bigger new release at Basel?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Appropriate to appeal to one who likes to wear a larger watch. I think it will enable them to compete more with the Rolex Explorer I. While my wrist is 7.5in, and I could certainly pull it off, I think the 36mm is much more appealing. Goes a long way to preserving a more vintage look. This is the overall best watch I have worn in a long, long time, so basic and so simple. I could have spent up to five grand more, and ended up with something that I don't like nearly as well.

I think that if I wanted such a watch at 40mm, I would go for a Sub No Date, even though it has the diver bezel.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

qtip.416 said:


> A pair of new incomings for me gents. 1974 Speedmaster and a 1971 1675. I'm having a fantastic weekend if I may say so myself. Cheers.


Both of those are fantastic. Huge congratulations. Love how the lume on the Rolex is just starting to get that wonderful off-white patina. The bezel is to die for. And I see it has lug holes and Jubilee bracelet. You have a winner there! The Speedy is excellent as well, and also starting to acquire that patina. No wonder you are having a wonderful weekend.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sri said:


> Greece is stunning...
> 
> Temple of Poseidon 440 BC
> 
> ...


Beautiful. I especially adore the first one.


----------



## trendo (Aug 17, 2013)

All day every day!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy thoughts.


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

BLNR all day! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

One more. Sunday car wash!









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, Carl. I've been after a clean 1675 for a long while now and so I'm fortunate to pick up this one. Couldn't be happier.

The Speedy I had to reacquire because I missed a lot. My third Soeedy and first vintage iteration.

Happy to see you around these parts.



carlhaluss said:


> Both of those are fantastic. Huge congratulations. Love how the lume on the Rolex is just starting to get that wonderful off-white patina. The bezel is to die for. And I see it has lug holes and Jubilee bracelet. You have a winner there! The Speedy is excellent as well, and also starting to acquire that patina. No wonder you are having a wonderful weekend.
> Cheers,
> Carl


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Too new to be vintage, but old enough to have drilled through lugs. Just the way I like it. 

Cheers!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

New strap came, and it feels great!


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A Tudor Chrono with no grand cock-ups 

Good week Gents


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Yesterday...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Dweller meets Submariner
> 
> It was great meeting Captain (in Athens)... Cheers mate
> 
> ...


Sri .... i am very happy that i met you ....:-!:-!:-!:-! .... i enjoyed it very much b-)b-)b-)b-)b-)

coffee time ...!!!









... very dangerous at this moment .... !!! :-d:-d:-d





and Mr Sri take action in front of acropolis ..... :-d:-d:-d


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

New incoming  after another little trip to Singapore.







Breitling Navitimer 01 Ltd. Ed of 1000 - in-house B01 column wheel with vertical clutch movement. 43mm. The new Black Bay Chrono with is borrowed movement reminded me that Breitling have this ace new in-house movement :-! The watch is really stunning in the metal. The dial is like a chameleon.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful Navitimer mate... Many congratulations



fordy964 said:


> New incoming  after another little trip to Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful Navitimer mate... Many congratulations



fordy964 said:


> New incoming  after another little trip to Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Double post. Sorry


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

fordy964 said:


> New incoming  after another little trip to Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely pickup! Congrats and enjoy this classic.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Sweet


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Hey Bill, How are you? Really dig your Explorer 1... Such a classy versatile piece... Want one 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hey Bill, How are you? Really dig your Explorer 1... Such a classy versatile piece... Want one
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Hi, Sri! Thank you...it's a great watch.

I'm not much for dress watches, and while this one's admittedly sporty, it's one I can get away with in the office when wearing a suit.

So, it fills that quasi-dress watch void for me, but I can rock it just as easily with jeans and a pair of loafers.

It's very comfortable and the 39mm size is perfect. I recommend picking the Explorer up!


----------



## ianchen9449 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I think they are meant for each other


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wore this one today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Failed at catching all 4 hands lined up.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Missing Greece... (albeit beautiful day in London)... Good day Gents










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

1680


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This blue is insane...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Datejust for me today!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM 116622


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11296170
> View attachment 11296178
> 
> 
> Different colour from from each Angle!! Quite an amazing dial.


Great looking dial indeed.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> A pair of new incomings for me gents. 1974 Speedmaster and a 1971 1675. I'm having a fantastic weekend if I may say so myself. Cheers.


What a cracking pair of new arrivals, well done mate, they are beauties.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Dweller meets Submariner
> 
> It was great meeting Captain (in Athens)... Cheers mate
> 
> ...


Great to see you guys getting together, nice one


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> New incoming  after another little trip to Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Navitimer, nice short run LE, looks amazing.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Picked up this Pelagos yesterday, nice ETA two liner.
Also did a reverse trade for a Speedy I had previously, parted with a Tudor Sub for it.
And something new tomorrow.
It's all happening this week.
Have a good one guys.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Picked up this Pelagos yesterday, nice ETA two liner.
> Also did a reverse trade for a Speedy I had previously, parted with a Tudor Sub for it.
> And something new tomorrow.
> It's all happening this week.
> Have a good one guys.


Wow! Hard to catch up with you mate... Pelagos rocks!!! Great pick up...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Picked up this Pelagos yesterday, nice ETA two liner.
> Also did a reverse trade for a Speedy I had previously, parted with a Tudor Sub for it.
> And something new tomorrow.
> It's all happening this week.
> Have a good one guys.


Cool Pelly and great to see that Speedy back. Love that dial :-!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Picked up this Pelagos yesterday, nice ETA two liner.
> Also did a reverse trade for a Speedy I had previously, parted with a Tudor Sub for it.
> And something new tomorrow.
> It's all happening this week.
> Have a good one guys.


I love how you always keep it exciting Don! Wish I could be more like you 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Want_Bourbon (Mar 23, 2017)

That strap looks great on it!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Gents, 

Need some info please. I am considering pairing a jubilee bracelet with my BLNR... I recall someone trying that combo here in the past... Much appreciate if any info can be shared... (Would I have an sizing issues? )

Many thanks... Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

one more for today watch ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> one more for today watch ...
> 
> View attachment 11332018


Simply amazing shots Captain 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Need some info please. I am considering pairing a jubilee bracelet with my BLNR... I recall someone trying that combo here in the past... Much appreciate if any info can be shared... (Would I have an sizing issues? )
> 
> ...


Hey Sri, I've done it. It's a great look. The most important component If not using a superjubilee are the 502T endlinks. Can be ordered through an AD for less than $200. You'll also need to use 1.8mm spring bars to clear the smaller gap on the jubilee.



















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Hey Sri, I've done it. It's a great look. The most important component If not using a superjubilee are the 502T endlinks. Can be ordered through an AD for less than $200. You'll also need to use 1.8mm spring bars to clear the smaller gap on the jubilee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goodness me!!!! You are a rockstar matey  Many thanks for such invaluable info/advice... Love that look mate... Looks so cool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Sub today.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Non-Rolex today...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Brisman said:


> What a cracking pair of new arrivals, well done mate, they are beauties.


Thanks Big D!

This insert swapping thing may be bad news for my wallet!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Always impressive and always classy D!



Brisman said:


> Picked up this Pelagos yesterday, nice ETA two liner.
> Also did a reverse trade for a Speedy I had previously, parted with a Tudor Sub for it.
> And something new tomorrow.
> It's all happening this week.
> Have a good one guys.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Explorer day


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Been a long time since I've posted - but this piece always sings to me when I open the watch box!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

My, literally, arrived to the office today and new to me, 14060. Circa 1996, oldest sons birth year, we know where this watch will go next. Really liking the minimalist dial--let the honeymoon period begin.....


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks Big D!
> 
> This insert swapping thing may be bad news for my wallet!


Very nice! Was in the market for a vintage one last year before I picked up the hulk... may start pursuing again!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n this evenings walk and sunset. 
~Cheers!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Wrapping up the work day.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Goodness me!!!! You are a rockstar matey  Many thanks for such invaluable info/advice... Love that look mate... Looks so cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime good sir! Good luck and let me know if I can answer any other questions 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

CincyStrapWorks Stealth Bond. Smooth.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks Big D!
> 
> This insert swapping thing may be bad news for my wallet!


Very classy with the black bezel :-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Anytime good sir! Good luck and let me know if I can answer any other questions
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Too kind... thanks mate 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Wow! Hard to catch up with you mate... Pelagos rocks!!! Great pick up...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't keep up with myself most of the time.

Met some watch friends this morning, somebody asked me about the Pelagos....could be the shortest ownership yet.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Cool Pelly and great to see that Speedy back. Love that dial :-!


Thanks, Pelagos is cool, the ETA seems to be quite sought after, had a few guys asking about it already.

Waiting on a nice vintage leather for the Speedy.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> I love how you always keep it exciting Don! Wish I could be more like you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


I think I have issues.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Hey Sri, I've done it. It's a great look. The most important component If not using a superjubilee are the 502T endlinks. Can be ordered through an AD for less than $200. You'll also need to use 1.8mm spring bars to clear the smaller gap on the jubilee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great advice, I'm thinking of doing this on the Pepsi 16710.

Can you do a straight swap? I'm sure the 502T ELs fit the Pepsi?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks Big D!
> 
> This insert swapping thing may be bad news for my wallet!


The problem is now is that they are so expensive, but it's great being able to change inserts.
Did well with that 1675, she's a cracker.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Crabtree said:


> My, literally, arrived to the office today and new to me, 14060. Circa 1996, oldest sons birth year, we know where this watch will go next. Really liking the minimalist dial--let the honeymoon period begin.....
> View attachment 11335578


Congratulations, great watch


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Can't help myself, maybe I'm getting old but I just love YG.

Sold my Blue YG Sub a couple of weeks ago, I thought I might manage without it, nope, bought this YG Ceramic GMT today as a replacement.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks Big D!
> 
> This insert swapping thing may be bad news for my wallet!


Insane pics there q!!!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Great advice, I'm thinking of doing this on the Pepsi 16710.
> 
> Can you do a straight swap? I'm sure the 502T ELs fit the Pepsi?


Yep, fits the Pepsi and Daytona C like a glove !



















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hump day with the Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Can't help myself, maybe I'm getting old but I just love YG.
> 
> Sold my Blue YG Sub a couple of weeks ago, I thought I might manage without it, nope, bought this YG Ceramic GMT today as a replacement.


DUDE! 

That's a heavy beauty right there. Very nice!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Can't help myself, maybe I'm getting old but I just love YG.
> 
> Sold my Blue YG Sub a couple of weeks ago, I thought I might manage without it, nope, bought this YG Ceramic GMT today as a replacement.


Woooow  nothing wrong with a little gold love there  congrats Donald 

Is that a green date disc I spy?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Moonwatch  for me...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeez... you'd think this was the Omega forum 

DJ today, reusing a previous pic.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11341098


What a shot 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

LesserBlackDog said:


> Jeez... you'd think this was the Omega forum
> 
> DJ today, reusing a previous pic.


Great outfit man!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

LesserBlackDog said:


> Jeez... you'd think this was the Omega forum
> 
> DJ today, reusing a previous pic.


Fab shot, fab watch, fab suit mate... Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Last day for my Pepsi yesterday, will be going to new owner at weeks end!









BLNR today 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Hump Day! Trusty Sub as always


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11341098


Another one of your amazing photos. Odd coincidence that I never saw either you or Sri wearing a Speedy that I recall. Now you both have one on your wrists on the same day!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Can't help myself, maybe I'm getting old but I just love YG.
> 
> Sold my Blue YG Sub a couple of weeks ago, I thought I might manage without it, nope, bought this YG Ceramic GMT today as a replacement.


I would say you did exactly the right thing. Congratulations. I agree, there is nothing like a solid yellow gold. Rose/Red gold is beautiful and white gold, too, but tried and true yellow gold still looks the richest IMO.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Can't help myself, maybe I'm getting old but I just love YG.
> 
> Sold my Blue YG Sub a couple of weeks ago, I thought I might manage without it, nope, bought this YG Ceramic GMT today as a replacement.


Oh yes, that is very nice. Congrats! Perhaps my favorite YG Rolex :-!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

ryanmanyes said:


> Explorer day


Great shot. I think this watch is just perfect. Well done!


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Dressed in Burgandy Chromexcel.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Can't help myself, maybe I'm getting old but I just love YG.
> 
> Sold my Blue YG Sub a couple of weeks ago, I thought I might manage without it, nope, bought this YG Ceramic GMT today as a replacement.


Wow! If that's what comes with getting old Donald, bring it on! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Rolex needs to make a bezel with a "Medium Rare" graduation.


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Late post but it's still Wednesday in California. BLNR with a blue moon! Double blue! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> DUDE!
> 
> That's a heavy beauty right there. Very nice!


Thanks mate, very pleased with it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Woooow  nothing wrong with a little gold love there  congrats Donald
> 
> Is that a green date disc I spy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, green date disc for sure


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Last day for my Pepsi yesterday, will be going to new owner at weeks end!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooooo!!!!

Don't let it go!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> I would say you did exactly the right thing. Congratulations. I agree, there is nothing like a solid yellow gold. Rose/Red gold is beautiful and white gold, too, but tried and true yellow gold still looks the richest IMO.





JonnyBax said:


> Oh yes, that is very nice. Congrats! Perhaps my favorite YG Rolex :-!


Cheers guys, loving it so far.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Wow! If that's what comes with getting old Donald, bring it on! Absolutely beautiful!


well, I'm not that old but you see a lot of comments saying it's an old mans watch.

Cheers, it's a cracker.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 11347202
> 
> 
> Rolex needs to make a bezel with a "Medium Rare" graduation.


Great watch indeed, makes me want to go and get mine.


----------



## The French Frog (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

THC day...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

And another  ...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> THC day...
> 
> View attachment 11349626


Like!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Not much respect for that "Meters first" bit for Tudor Submariners? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Zenith today 









iP7


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Not much respect for that "Meters first" bit for Tudor Submariners?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just way too cool


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Becker said:


> Like!


Cheers Becker |>


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers Mr B 



MadMrB said:


> Just way too cool


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Can't help myself, maybe I'm getting old but I just love YG.
> 
> Sold my Blue YG Sub a couple of weeks ago, I thought I might manage without it, nope, bought this YG Ceramic GMT today as a replacement.


Looks awesome on your wrist matey!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Stunning sexy Rollie that!



Becker said:


> Looks awesome on your wrist matey!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Trying a strap on the new Two-Liner...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

At the iconic Old Spitalfields Market...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Getting a big kick out of this still.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brisman said:


>


You are unstoppable! It is fabulous though :-!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11350922


Thats another really fantastic photo :-!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Cheers mate, green date disc for sure


Very cool, did the YG models come like that? Didn't know!



Brisman said:


> Nooooooo!!!!
> 
> Don't let it go!


I know!! The offer was right and if you love something, set it free, right?  I already have something else in my sights 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

Brisman said:


>


Im sure I'm not the first who commented you photos but it's really great! If you could please send me your Instagram so I can follow you then I would appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

Mikepremium24 said:


> Im sure I'm not the first who commented you photos but it's really great! If you could please send me your Instagram so I can follow you then I would appreciate it a lot!


oops never mind, I need to pay more attention to the footers&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

acquired lately for me and my brother. the oyster perp 114300 and explorer 2 16570 T dial


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Explorer today.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good day all, so happy and excited to share my new acquisition with you all. No doubt I was influenced and enabled by many of the posts on this thread.

Incoming!










Boom! 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good day all, so happy and excited to share my new acquisition with you all. No doubt I was influenced and enabled by many of the posts on this thread.
> 
> Incoming!
> 
> ...


She's a beauty... Many congratulations Rob 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats! It's a super nice watch. Enjoy!


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good day all, so happy and excited to share my new acquisition with you all. No doubt I was influenced and enabled by many of the posts on this thread.
> 
> Incoming!
> 
> ...


Huge Congrats !!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good day all, so happy and excited to share my new acquisition with you all. No doubt I was influenced and enabled by many of the posts on this thread.
> 
> Incoming!
> 
> ...


Woohoo! Welcome to the club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

fogbound said:


> Dressed in Burgandy Chromexcel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There isn't a strap this watch doesn't look good on. Seriously.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good day all, so happy and excited to share my new acquisition with you all. No doubt I was influenced and enabled by many of the posts on this thread.
> 
> Incoming!
> 
> ...


I know you've had this one in your sights for a bit now, huge congrats on finally getting it Rob!!! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good day all, so happy and excited to share my new acquisition with you all. No doubt I was influenced and enabled by many of the posts on this thread.
> 
> Incoming!
> 
> ...


Fantastic piece. Huge Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

I'll stick with the Hulk theme!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good day all, so happy and excited to share my new acquisition with you all. No doubt I was influenced and enabled by many of the posts on this thread.
> 
> Incoming!
> 
> ...


Excellent choice, Rob! Great watch. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you friends for all the well-wishes! It's true, I've had my eye on this one for a long while, wanted to make sure I was making the right choice. Very satisfied and thankful to own such a beauty. No buyer's remorse here! Have a good one gentlemen!



Sri said:


> She's a beauty... Many congratulations Rob
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Timester said:


> Congrats! It's a super nice watch. Enjoy!





Becker said:


> Huge Congrats !!





Dedhed said:


> Woohoo! Welcome to the club!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





traf said:


> I know you've had this one in your sights for a bit now, huge congrats on finally getting it Rob!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





JDCfour said:


> Fantastic piece. Huge Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





El-Duderino said:


> I'll stick with the Hulk theme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MickCollins1916 said:


> Excellent choice, Rob! Great watch. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good day all, so happy and excited to share my new acquisition with you all. No doubt I was influenced and enabled by many of the posts on this thread.
> 
> Incoming!
> 
> ...


Very happy and excited for you too, Rob. Although unquestionably a Rolex Sub, it's great uniqueness - among all watches, not only Rolex - is the beautiful green dial and bezel. May you enjoy it for years to come!
Carl


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Still expii'n tonight. 
~Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

This one


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello boys, been busy and saving for a Rolex =) 
Going back to Tokyo next week so maybe??? 
Happy Friday chaps :-!!

Still addicted to


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


     

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> Very happy and excited for you too, Rob. Although unquestionably a Rolex Sub, it's great uniqueness - among all watches, not only Rolex - is the beautiful green dial and bezel. May you enjoy it for years to come!
> Carl


Thanks for the kind words Carl!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Went watch shopping today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate that JLC is a cracker    

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Greece is stunning...
> 
> Temple of Poseidon 440 BC
> 
> ...


Stunning matey  
Great pix :-!!

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Dweller meets Submariner
> 
> It was great meeting Captain (in Athens)... Cheers mate
> 
> ...


How cool guys     
Cheers

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Hulking today 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I haven't given this enough love lately. HAGW folks :-!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


> Looks awesome on your wrist matey!


Thanks mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> You are unstoppable! It is fabulous though :-!


Cheers mate


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Very cool, did the YG models come like that? Didn't know!
> 
> I know!! The offer was right and if you love something, set it free, right?  I already have something else in my sights
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Looking forward to the incoming.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

gaoxing84 said:


> acquired lately for me and my brother. the oyster perp 114300 and explorer 2 16570 T dial


These Oyster Perpetuals look great, great variety of colours.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Mikepremium24 said:


> Im sure I'm not the first who commented you photos but it's really great! If you could please send me your Instagram so I can follow you then I would appreciate it a lot!


Thanks for that, great DSSD by the way


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Timester said:


> Explorer today.


Tried one of these on yesterday, great all rounder


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good day all, so happy and excited to share my new acquisition with you all. No doubt I was influenced and enabled by many of the posts on this thread.
> 
> Incoming!
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate, fantastic Green Sub, it's a great looking watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


>


Your pics are fantastic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> I haven't given this enough love lately. HAGW folks :-!


Gorgeous looking watch, how old would this be?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wearing the YG GMT, I put it alongside the other two, steel, TT, and YG.

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Giving this one some wrist time today. My GMT-IIc seems to live on my wrist at the moment.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

Brisman said:


> Still wearing the YG GMT, I put it alongside the other two, steel, TT, and YG.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.


Nice bro!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I really dig this blue ... It's very unique... Cheers Gents




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

My Sub LV is today´s the perfect weapon to use as camouflage in the wildness of... my garden.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

Happy Friday, everyone! Wearing my birthyear 5513 today  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

From the archives...


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Couldn't resist an afternoon switch.









Sent from my iPhone 7+using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Mk5 today


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

hotsauz said:


> Mk5 today


Slick. Really dig it. 
~cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks so much! It's currently glued to my wrist...



Brisman said:


> Congratulations mate, fantastic Green Sub, it's a great looking watch.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Finally Friday, have a great weekend all!


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Overkill for Costco shopping? I think not.


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

1969 datejust!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

hotsauz said:


> Mk5 today


So hot 

Tapatalk を使用して私の HTV31 から送信


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

LN for the next 2 weeks of travel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Masterin' the grill tonight with the PO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

116600


----------



## august1410 (Dec 23, 2014)

Everyone is sure to get tired of my one and only. 










Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Dedhed said:


> Masterin' the grill tonight with the PO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Omega make a grillmaster?


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LCandela said:


> Does Omega make a grillmaster?


Extra Special Limited Edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ianchen9449 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

View attachment 11371930


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Good morning


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Added another blue watch to my blue watch collection 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

r171pt said:


> My Sub LV is today´s the perfect weapon to use as camouflage in the wildness of... my garden.
> 
> View attachment 11362490


Had to look hard to find it

Crown out too!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

cpl said:


> Added another blue watch to my blue watch collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic mate.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Becker said:


>


What's the Time?

Hair past a freckle


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Monte Carlo 7149 from 1972.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> What's the Time?


You mean, when I wrote that...?

7.30 my time April 1st


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

HAGW, Gents 









iP7


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Monte Carlo 7149 from 1972.


Bravo! 👏👏👏 That is phenomenal 👍


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Spot on with the pink shirt and Navy jacket.
I have the shirt and jacket. I just need...the watch and strap.



Sri said:


> I really dig this blue ... It's very unique... Cheers Gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend Gents


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Here again. My lovely baby.


----------



## chritiand (Oct 18, 2014)

My new baby. love the 2 lines 









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Wishing you all a great weekend.









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

pitiwong said:


> Here again. My lovely baby.


Wow! That is really lovely. Only seen one of these, in the display window at Rolex AD. Simply beautiful.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

cpl said:


> Added another blue watch to my blue watch collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! FPJ CB is my grail. Congrats man.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Noir Noir... ⚫










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Been a while since I've enjoyed a Rolex like this one.


----------



## ianchen9449 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> WOW! FPJ CB is my grail. Congrats man.


Thanks 

It was a tough call between RO 15300, Aquanaut 5167, Lange 1 white gold and this. But when you have a buddy selling a CB at a good price it's hard to resist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

With the outgoing Pepsi, in comes this big boy that I'd been eyeing at my friends shop for a bit :




























V serial. Loving it 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> With the outgoing Pepsi, in comes this big boy that I'd been eyeing at my friends shop for a bit :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mate, that's a beast... Love it! Fits your wrist well... Lucky you... Many congratulations mate... (I wish I had the wrist to sport it 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

@traf

Hi! Mind if I ask. What is the deal about this V Series thingy? The other day, I saw a used watch shop a 16610LN on the window and has indicated V-Series. The shop was asking almost double of what a normal pre-loved 16610LN would command.

Kindly enlighten me about the V-Series?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

waikeekee said:


> @traf
> 
> Hi! Mind if I ask. What is the deal about this V Series thingy? The other day, I saw a used watch shop a 16610LN on the window and has indicated V-Series. The shop was asking almost double of what a normal pre-loved 16610LN would command.
> 
> ...


So as far as I know, v serial numbers manufactured in 2010 was the final year of both the 16610 and 16610LV. V serials are also the last before the random serials. All that being said, the likelihood of a NOS preceramic sub being a V is higher and would come at a large premium. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

@traf

Thanks for the info. I reckoned as much. My EXPII 16570 is the last batch (2009) before the changed it to 6 digit with orange hand and 42MM. Also, my is with 3186 movement and the newer one is 3187.

Sadly, 16570 does not command as much demand as a pre-ceramic submariners. By the way, congrats on the DSSD.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

traf said:


> With the outgoing Pepsi, in comes this big boy that I'd been eyeing at my friends shop for a bit :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big congrats D! Looks like you're able to handle this beast! Enjoy it.


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

traf said:


> With the outgoing Pepsi, in comes this big boy that I'd been eyeing at my friends shop for a bit :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you wear it well! Congratulations to you.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Teacups!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

pitiwong said:


> Here again. My lovely baby.


Very nice


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Good weekend Gents


Great lume pocket shot mate.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

chritiand said:


> My new baby. love the 2 lines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, great 2 liner ETA.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Rare and collectible? Apparently up in price already, and getting harder to find.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Been a while since I've enjoyed a Rolex like this one.


Great pic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> With the outgoing Pepsi, in comes this big boy that I'd been eyeing at my friends shop for a bit :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, big boy indeed.
Congratulations mate.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

waikeekee said:


> @traf
> 
> Thanks for the info. I reckoned as much. My EXPII 16570 is the last batch (2009) before the changed it to 6 digit with orange hand and 42MM. Also, my is with 3186 movement and the newer one is 3187.
> 
> ...


Mate, I think otherwise, Polar 16570 with a 3186 are getting good money IMO.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Gold pocket shot


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> With the outgoing Pepsi, in comes this big boy that I'd been eyeing at my friends shop for a bit :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man!!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Speedy today









iP7


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Congrats man!!





Brisman said:


> Wow, big boy indeed.
> Congratulations mate.





carlhaluss said:


> And you wear it well! Congratulations to you.





Sri said:


> Hey mate, that's a beast... Love it! Fits your wrist well... Lucky you... Many congratulations mate... (I wish I had the wrist to sport it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





waikeekee said:


> @traf
> 
> Thanks for the info. I reckoned as much. My EXPII 16570 is the last batch (2009) before the changed it to 6 digit with orange hand and 42MM. Also, my is with 3186 movement and the newer one is 3187.
> 
> ...





qtip.416 said:


> Big congrats D! Looks like you're able to handle this beast! Enjoy it.


Much appreciate the comments gentlemen!! It wears smaller than expected once fitted, and the cantilevered glide lock is a marvel. That being said, I can't wait to try some straps on it 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Bleu bleu ☀️

Great Sunday Gents










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jtbr said:


> View attachment 11381130


That snowflake is to die for 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Oh, and this the other day.


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

@Brisman

Thanks for the heads up. Well noted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Great pic.


Thanks big D.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Not much love here for LHD lately... Missed her 

Chilling with a pint in sunny London Soho




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> With the outgoing Pepsi, in comes this big boy that I'd been eyeing at my friends shop for a bit :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! That's uuuuuuuuge. Looks great.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

On the way home...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Sri said:


> Not much love here for LHD lately... Missed her
> 
> Chilling with a pint in sunny London Soho
> 
> ...


Right back at you! Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Right back at you! Cheers


Excellent strap combo mate... Where did you get it? Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Pelagos on bracelet, pooch on nylon


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Case61 (Aug 24, 2015)

Cheers!


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy Monday Guys 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Rolex Daytona in my Bali trip overlooking the Jimbaran Bay & Indian Ocean from Ayana Resort & Spa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Devray said:


> Rolex Daytona in my Bali trip overlooking the Jimbaran Bay & Indian Ocean from Ayana Resort & Spa
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Daytona's are amazing. If I ever buy a chronograph, it will be the Daytona on white dial (preferably on Ceramic).


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Sri said:


> Excellent strap combo mate... Where did you get it? Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Sri! Love the bracelet so much, but I also love this canvas strap, so I find myself going back and forth a lot.

This strap is from N80Leather on Etsy. His name is Dustin and he was a pleasure to deal with. I have been really, really happy with this strap he made for me.....It won't be my last from him! I'm already eyeing up another for my THC!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona Sunday evening after putting the deepsea through some yard work 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Thanks Sri! Love the bracelet so much, but I also love this canvas strap, so I find myself going back and forth a lot.
> 
> This strap is from N80Leather on Etsy. His name is Dustin and he was a pleasure to deal with. I have been really, really happy with this strap he made for me.....It won't be my last from him! I'm already eyeing up another for my THC!


Excellent. Many thanks my friend... Need to get a couple straps...  Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Trying this new vintage blue strap on the Speedy.

I think it looks great.


----------



## blokk (Dec 14, 2016)

Brisman said:


> Trying this new vintage blue strap on the Speedy.
> 
> I think it looks great.


Looks better than the original strap. What's the buckle like?


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue Monday 1503 calibre 1570 circa 1975









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

A lot to enjoy with this piece 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Haven't worn a Rolex in a while










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a feeling this 14270 is a catch and release to get a 14060 instead. What do you guys think?


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

norcimmus said:


> I have a feeling this 14270 is a catch and release to get a 14060 instead. What do you guys think?


Well, I've had both and on my 6,5" wrist I think the 14270 is a winner. The 14060 is a classic though. To my eyes, these watches are quite different, and even complement each other. If you can justify having both, I'd do that...


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

norcimmus said:


> I have a feeling this 14270 is a catch and release to get a 14060 instead. What do you guys think?


Beautiful Explorer, but having now owned my 14060 for a over a full week, yes, have to agree!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

No Rolex today gents. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Its been a while since I wear the 505 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> No Rolex today gents. Hope you don't mind.


That is stunning mate


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

With a feast


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Looking razor sharp.



Becker said:


>


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

tomatoes said:


> Looking razor sharp.


Thanks mate!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Deepsea addiction continues 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good day mates!










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

BLNR Today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good day mates!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Rob... That watch looks great on you 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

A little THC today!


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

There are two items in this picture that are older than me. The Explorer isn't one of them but is still an honorable mention being 20 years old this year.


----------



## CJM87 (Feb 22, 2011)

The 114060. I can hardly believe I've had this going on for five years now! Time flies!


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Tudor and Scotch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good day mates!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic. of that dial.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Black and creamy, that's how I like my watches and beer.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice day ☀


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brilliant shot mate... Cheers



CanuckMtTime said:


> A little THC today!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

More red...










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brunik said:


> More red...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Always come back to this one... perfection? I think so 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

The 16710 today....and thinking of my Dad and Pan Am flights in the 60s......


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1601 in NYC today









Calibre 1570 circa 1970










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I've got a 1016 and you don't.


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Love wearing this, but looking forward to the new Sea Dweller.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Good enough for a cave, good enough for nighttime


----------



## x3ro (Apr 5, 2017)

Brunik said:


> More red...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The watch is truly beautiful.

Today I was wearing the watch I picked up yesterday and marks my first Sub!









Also a small hello to all seeing its my first post


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

BLNR for the hump day&#8230;


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)

this for today.. hope u guys don't mind b-)


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Wearing the Stormtrooper watch today.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Back with the North Flag today..














Perfect size for my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wearing this today. Not sure if it's a catch n release.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVC'n tonight's walk. Heavy sea fog rolled in. Crummy sunset. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello mates! Blue Tudor sub today.









Top hat 










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buckeye Rangeman (Jul 9, 2014)

116600


----------



## ianchen9449 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Black Bay Red on fabric today at work. I really enjoy this watch. Hum...just noticed I miss my collar buttons this morning.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

LCandela said:


>


Nice shot


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

My trusty Pepsi.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Good afternoon guys 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

x3ro said:


> The watch is truly beautiful.
> 
> Today I was wearing the watch I picked up yesterday and marks my first Sub!
> 
> Also a small hello to all seeing its my first post


Welcome aboard, and sweet looking Sub!


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

gregPH said:


> this for today.. hope u guys don't mind b-)


Fantastic photo, and a beauty peice!

Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

x3ro said:


> The watch is truly beautiful.
> 
> Today I was wearing the watch I picked up yesterday and marks my first Sub!
> 
> ...


Congratulations, great choice with a Submariner.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tudor Monte Carlo today.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeye Rangeman (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Bleu Noir'ed ⚫










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

DSSD 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1675 calibre 1560 circa 1963









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hulk Thursdays


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## jtx0512 (Jun 9, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11424946


Nice clean looking sub.
Which serial is this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

DJ today









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

DATE not adJUSTed 1601


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

One more









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

At Tegenungan Waterfall, Bali, Indonesia.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The Great Friday watch selection conundrum... Blackbay Heritage or Tudor Heritage Chrono?


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

White today's










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> The Great Friday watch selection conundrum... Blackbay Heritage or Tudor Heritage Chrono?


Tough choice, both Rock....that chrono though

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yesterday 









Today









Have a Good Friday gentlemen!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## RacerMachX (Apr 6, 2017)

My daily watch.
A gift from my wife about 10+ years ago.
Definitely a keeper.
The wife too. :-d


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

AP Today.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND  HAGW!









iP7


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Exploring with the North Flag














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Love this watch. 1971 1675 mk2.


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

After a lot of debating and researching I've finally bought my "graduation" watch, which also happens to be my first Rolex. I love it! It's a 16570 with SEL and drilled lugs. I couldn't be happier. So, ladies and gentlemen it'll be hard not to wear this everyday. So I hope you won't mind the photos! Although my Black Bay and Ranger are still prized possessions of mine. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Dive watch


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous shot!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Hanging with some buddies in the desert this weekend....my 14060 and a Fat Lady, and, happy hour....


----------



## Buckeye Rangeman (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Morning mist and sun...









Have a good weekend all...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

II on snake:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

redgreenandpurple said:


> After a lot of debating and researching I've finally bought my "graduation" watch, which also happens to be my first Rolex. I love it! It's a 16570 with SEL and drilled lugs. I couldn't be happier. So, ladies and gentlemen it'll be hard not to wear this everyday. So I hope you won't mind the photos! Although my Black Bay and Ranger are still prized possessions of mine. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice, congratulations


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing my future collectible....in the far far future


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

redgreenandpurple said:


> After a lot of debating and researching I've finally bought my "graduation" watch, which also happens to be my first Rolex. I love it! It's a 16570 with SEL and drilled lugs. I couldn't be happier. So, ladies and gentlemen it'll be hard not to wear this everyday. So I hope you won't mind the photos! Although my Black Bay and Ranger are still prized possessions of mine. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice... 16570s are pure class... Many congratulations 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Crabtree said:


> Hanging with some buddies in the desert this weekend....my 14060 and a Fat Lady, and, happy hour....
> View attachment 11442386
> 
> View attachment 11442394


Looks like a good time.

Bacon wrapped stuffed jalapeños are one of my favorites. I smoke them for 2 hours, stuffed with mixture of cream cheese, honey, BBQ rub, and pulled pork.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Matin (Apr 29, 2014)

DJ41 - Rose Gold - had it 1 week now, love it!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Beautiful! Congrats!



Matin said:


> DJ41 - Rose Gold - had it 1 week now, love it!
> View attachment 11448202


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

Air-King on a Rubber-B


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

All week, rotation begins tomorrow again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

This one today
Cheers


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

BLNR with Jubilee bracelet


----------



## RolexWrist (Sep 11, 2015)

Snowy Rolex & Beetle


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

EA-Sport said:


> Exploring with the North Flag
> View attachment 11440074
> View attachment 11440090
> 
> ...


"North Flag" and "Jeep" go well together. Most appropriate match!


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

With my 3 year old niece and her Mickey watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

redgreenandpurple said:


> With my 3 year old niece and her Mickey watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sweet


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Summer is near


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SDc evening


----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Cheers Men! Have a great Saturday night!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Day 1 of vacation in Puerto Rico 





























Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

I know I just got this, but I don't see how it'll ever come off my wrist. Can I become a "one watch" person? Hmmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sunny Sunday's Sub


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Was capping off the Sunday with this one









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

jtx0512 said:


> Nice clean looking sub.
> Which serial is this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry for my delay ... 2008 ....:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

Polar with me for the first day out on the course for the year.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Aquanaut Day









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Lazy, rainy Sunday at my favourite coffee spot ☕

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Neither Tudor nor Rolex, I'm afraid.

Today, I totally surprised myself. Down to Oakridge Mall, intent on trying a Rolex Explorer 1, just to see if I liked it better than my Tudor BB36. On the way, I stopped at my Grand Seiko AD, who also has Zenith. Having always wanted a bronze watch, the Pilot Type 20 Extra Special has always been my favourite. Tried it on, went down to the Rolex AD and tried on the Explorer 1 (which I have to say I liked marginally better than my Tudor BB36, but that could be because it's newness would not have worn off), then back to finally get the Zenith. I really need a change, and going from a BB36 to a Zenith Pilot 45 seems to be just what I need:


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Diver


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That 10:10 shot on 10th of April... My fav watch for my birthday  Good day Gents


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

teb1013 said:


> All week, rotation begins tomorrow again.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fantastic.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> That 10:10 shot on 10th of April... My fav watch for my birthday  Good day Gents


Many happy returns Sri 🎂 - And that Tudor Sub is awesome!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many thanks MrB... Cheers 



MadMrB said:


> Many happy returns Sri &#55356;&#57218; - And that Tudor Sub is awesome!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> That 10:10 shot on 10th of April... My fav watch for my birthday  Good day Gents


Happy Birthday matey!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Neither Tudor nor Rolex, I'm afraid.
> 
> Today, I totally surprised myself. Down to Oakridge Mall, intent on trying a Rolex Explorer 1, just to see if I liked it better than my Tudor BB36. On the way, I stopped at my Grand Seiko AD, who also has Zenith. Having always wanted a bronze watch, the Pilot Type 20 Extra Special has always been my favourite. Tried it on, went down to the Rolex AD and tried on the Explorer 1 (which I have to say I liked marginally better than my Tudor BB36, but that could be because it's newness would not have worn off), then back to finally get the Zenith. I really need a change, and going from a BB36 to a Zenith Pilot 45 seems to be just what I need:


Does this mean we won't see any more BB36 shots?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks mate... Cheers



Becker said:


> Happy Birthday matey!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Becker said:


> Does this mean we won't see any more BB36 shots?


Oh, no, I still got the BB36. Couldn't give that up so soon!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Back on the Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Oh, no, I still got the BB36. Couldn't give that up so soon!


Phew!!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> That 10:10 shot on 10th of April... My fav watch for my birthday  Good day Gents


Sri, you are a gentleman, and I sincerely hope you had the very best of Birthdays. That Tudor Sub with the lovely leather strap accompanies your suit/jacket so well. I can understand why that must be a favourite watch of yours.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> That 10:10 shot on 10th of April... My fav watch for my birthday  Good day Gents


Happy birthday my friend!! I hope you thoroughly enjoyed yourself and enjoy many more to come.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> That 10:10 shot on 10th of April... My fav watch for my birthday  Good day Gents


29, right?  not sure about you, but I'm turning that age yet again this year. I'll stick with that for a few.

Happy birthday, my friend!


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Back to the Black Bay.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183 (Aug 21, 2014)

Just got it today! So psyched about this one. My first Rolex!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> That 10:10 shot on 10th of April... My fav watch for my birthday  Good day Gents


Happy Birthday mate.....take care and have a great day.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Playing around with my new Olloclip Macro Lens for my iPhone 7 Plus.
I'm by no means a photographer but I'm impressed initially by this wee gadget.
Anyone else got one?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> That 10:10 shot on 10th of April... My fav watch for my birthday  Good day Gents


Happy bday Sri!! And many more 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wore this one again on vacation 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Sri !!!


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

3rd day with this baby, still gotta let it go cause i am eyeing the polar explorer 2
immaculate condition though!


----------



## nimblewatch (Nov 21, 2016)

Hulk today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Sri

Here's what I wore today...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

At it again today!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Gentlemen, cannot thank you enough for all your kind words... Many thanks again... Have a nice day!



carlhaluss said:


> Sri, you are a gentleman, and I sincerely hope you had the very best of Birthdays. That Tudor Sub with the lovely leather strap accompanies your suit/jacket so well. I can understand why that must be a favourite watch of yours.
> Cheers,
> Carl





Spunwell said:


> Happy birthday my friend!! I hope you thoroughly enjoyed yourself and enjoy many more to come.





MickCollins1916 said:


> 29, right?  not sure about you, but I'm turning that age yet again this year. I'll stick with that for a few.
> 
> Happy birthday, my friend!





Brisman said:


> Happy Birthday mate.....take care and have a great day.





traf said:


> Happy bday Sri!! And many more
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





Timester said:


> Happy Birthday, Sri !!!





DocJekl said:


> Happy Birthday Sri
> 
> Here's what I wore today...
> 
> View attachment 11473210





Becker said:


> At it again today!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still with my favourite... Cheers Gents


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Tough like a rock.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Put the Vintage Tudor Chrono on a Heritage NATO and had another crack at a Macro shot.
Have a good one guys.
IG - watchbrisman


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Excellent Macro mate... Cant believe such lenses could deliver to that quality... Cheers )



Brisman said:


> Playing around with my new Olloclip Macro Lens for my iPhone 7 Plus.
> I'm by no means a photographer but I'm impressed initially by this wee gadget.
> Anyone else got one?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow... you are killing it mate!!! 


Brisman said:


> Put the Vintage Tudor Chrono on a Heritage NATO and had another crack at a Macro shot.
> Have a good one guys.
> IG - watchbrisman


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Put the Vintage Tudor Chrono on a Heritage NATO and had another crack at a Macro shot.
> Have a good one guys.
> IG - watchbrisman


Wow, Great shots!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

1965-2017 = 52 years of History ....:-!:-!:-!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Finally took the 114060 off for the first time in months. Today I've got my 16220 back on its jubilee, fresh from Michael Young at classic watch repair in Hong Kong. For a 25 year old bracelet that was worn virtually every day for at least 20 of those years, it looks amazing!


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

BBB Classic on a deep brown "Fennic" Crown & Buckle strap. Goes with just about everything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sunny Sparkler


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Omega GMT on my dad's wrist

Rolex on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Recently acquired Tudor Black Bay Blue. I'm really liking the look of this watch. The ETA height is comfortable, the blue is very muted, and since it's blue it opens the door for an 114060 without feeling like there is too much overlap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SDc


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Evening switch


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up tonight's sunset

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hulk for today


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

rainy wednesday


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Tough like a rock, Version rock under sun shine.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy Hump Day.


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

gaoxing84 said:


> 3rd day with this baby, still gotta let it go cause i am eyeing the polar explorer 2
> immaculate condition though!


Looks great


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Happy Hump Day.


Simply superb! :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THC for me... Love it on perlons


----------



## gavgetwet (Apr 12, 2017)

16600 - Recently serviced and looking very shiny..!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> THC for me... Love it on perlons


Very well coordinated, looks brilliant! :-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks...Cheers MrB...



MadMrB said:


> Very well coordinated, looks brilliant! :-!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Stunning shot Captain... Your pix are something else mate... Hope all is well... Miss Athens mate... 



capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11485738


----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

114060 on a Bond NATO today:


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

Tudor Submariner 79190


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello ladies and gentlemen. For me BBB

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

5513

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Hulk Power !!!









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great Friday and long weekend Gents... Cheers


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

My grail as always









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

for today wearing this ....:-!:-!:-!









... and trying this ....b-)b-)b-)


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wearing my 114060 today, but managed to try this one out. The case looked quite polished?

But it is a really fine watch


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis (Sep 5, 2015)

My second rolex after explorer II 16570


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianchen9449 (Sep 16, 2013)

Excuse my scar..


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#ExplorerG








*


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great Easter.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Are we hiding something


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Ancon Harpy (Feb 25, 2015)

1978 Day Date with NATO. Classic formality meets day at the beach.


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Wearing my 114060 today, but managed to try this one out. The case looked quite polished?
> 
> But it is a really fine watch


Doesn't look that bad from this pic!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Ancon Harpy said:


> 1978 Day Date with NATO. Classic formality meets day at the beach.


Wow! Not really being a NATO fan, I find this combination particularly attractive!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

picklepossy said:


>


I finally got to see one of these in real life just the other day. It's beautiful. I particularly (among other things) like how Tudor does the lume on this one. More of a cream colour than faux patina, and it really works very well. Not trying hard to be vintage, just a nice, warm look.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Hope you guys will forgive me. Love this forum, but I can't seem to be able to get this off my wrist. This came as a complete surprise to me the other day. I have sold a number of my watches recently, intent on looking at the Rolex Explorer 1. But I have been admiring - and trying on my wrist - this Zenith Pilot for over a year, and decided I would like a complete change. And, in that, believe I succeeded:



Happy Easter to all of you.
Carl


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

carlhaluss said:


> I finally got to see one of these in real life just the other day. It's beautiful. I particularly (among other things) like how Tudor does the lume on this one. More of a cream colour than faux patina, and it really works very well. Not trying hard to be vintage, just a nice, warm look.


Thanks Carl. I had the Pelagos 2 liner years ago. I am so happy that Tudor came out with this version. Everything about this one is truly outstanding.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pics from yesterday, tomorrow headed back home 






























Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Brothers from another mother










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Happy Smurf Easter !


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great long weekend Gents 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND on Everest 









iP7


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 11511082


One of my fave BB. I know you have the BB36 as well, what other Tudors do you have / plan on adding to the collection!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

andrejb said:


> One of my fave BB. I know you have the BB36 as well, what other Tudors do you have / plan on adding to the collection!?


Funny you should ask... I had to take my Grantour in for service today (erratic time keeping), but I didn't manage to leave the dealers empty handed...









My collection currently is: BBR, BBB, BB36, Pelagos, Ranger, Heritage Chrono, Grantour Date, Hydronaut II Chrono, Chronautic, Sport Chrono, Prince Hydronaut, Prince Date.


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

MadMrB said:


> Funny you should ask... I had to take my Grantour in for service today (erratic time keeping), but I didn't manage to leave the dealers empty handed...
> 
> View attachment 11511186
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new pick up.

Sounds like a stunning collection.

Would love to see a pic of the lot some time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

andrejb said:


> Congrats on the new pick up.
> 
> Sounds like a stunning collection.
> 
> ...


Cheers! I rotate watch almost daily so they are all in this thread somewhere.

Its difficult to keep up with your ins and outs , I'd also love to know where your collection is right now?


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

MadMrB said:


> Cheers! I rotate watch almost daily so they are all in this thread somewhere.
> 
> Its difficult to keep up with your ins and outs , I'd also love to know where your collection is right now?


Right now it's just the Explorer (214270 gold numbers), a 41mm Ranger and a vintage seamaster.... hoping to keep this collection going for a long time, I'm changing my mind too often and it's stressing me out haha. The explorer is a solid all around watch and a great size so I'm
Sure it'll keep me happy for a while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

andrejb said:


> Right now it's just the Explorer (214270 gold numbers), a 41mm Ranger and a vintage seamaster.... hoping to keep this collection going for a long time, I'm changing my mind too often and it's stressing me out haha. The explorer is a solid all around watch and a great size so I'm
> Sure it'll keep me happy for a while


That is a terrific trio, likewise your 'Brothers from another mother' pic earlier


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Funny you should ask... I had to take my Grantour in for service today (erratic time keeping), but I didn't manage to leave the dealers empty handed...
> 
> View attachment 11511186
> 
> ...


Wow... Pelagos??!! Many congratulations MrB... it's one hell of a Tudor... What's your instant reaction when you held it in flesh???  Tell us all the stories please... Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Wow... Pelagos??!! Many congratulations MrB... it's one hell of a Tudor... What your instant reaction when you held it in flesh???  Tell us all the stories please... Cheers


I had admired all 3 models of the Pelagos for some time, but didn't think it was for me because of the size. Somehow pictures always seem to make it look larger than it actually is, so I had previously dismissed even trying one on. Well today I had to take my Grantour in for service (although usually accurate was intermittently gaining time very quickly), and I had some time to spare so asked to see both black and blue Pelagos. Should have done it sooner!! - I was suprised to find the case size is actually the same size as the BB it is only the bezel that is larger and accounts for the additional 1mm, and in the metal they really are gorgeous. It was a tough decision between the black and blue, but the black won it for me and once it was on my wrist I was sold.

I'm a happy bunny for easter


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Lovin every minute of my Palegos! Best wishes to all.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Man I love my LHD.


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

I'm in love with my 16570. Man this thing only gets better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Master'n the grill tonight

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blue YM


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Joined the LHD ranks today..


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

"Downgraded" from a Sub C to this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> I had admired all 3 models of the Pelagos for some time, but didn't think it was for me because of the size. Somehow pictures always seem to make it look larger than it actually is, so I had previously dismissed even trying one on. Well today I had to take my Grantour in for service (although usually accurate was intermittently gaining time very quickly), and I had some time to spare so asked to see both black and blue Pelagos. Should have done it sooner!! - I was suprised to find the case size is actually the same size as the BB it is only the bezel that is larger and accounts for the additional 1mm, and in the metal they really are gorgeous. It was a tough decision between the black and blue, but the black won it for me and once it was on my wrist I was sold.
> 
> I'm a happy bunny for easter


Congratulations Madman and enjoy your beautiful new watch!!! This acquisition should help to ensure you're not missing your Grantour too much while she's in for service, or at least ease the pain!

Happy easter to you


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


> Joined the LHD ranks today..


New Acquisition??? Awesome watch, hope you enjoy it thoroughly!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

CanuckMtTime said:


> New Acquisition??? Awesome watch, hope you enjoy it thoroughly!


Yes sir. Picked it up this afternoon #543. Thanks to local WUS member @Carl for tipping me that the AD had one in the window. I'm assuming your handle means you're Canadian, what part of the country?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sub Saturday


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

I cooked dinner tonight wearing this...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Congratulations Madman and enjoy your beautiful new watch!!! This acquisition should help to ensure you're not missing your Grantour too much while she's in for service, or at least ease the pain!
> 
> Happy easter to you


Cheers mate!

Love the choice of strap on your LHD:


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Happy Easter, Gents!









iP7


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Doesn't look that bad from this pic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

goyoneuff said:


> Happy Smurf Easter !
> 
> View attachment 11509986
> View attachment 11509978
> ...


Great pics.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> Funny you should ask... I had to take my Grantour in for service today (erratic time keeping), but I didn't manage to leave the dealers empty handed...
> 
> View attachment 11511186
> 
> ...


Fantastic pick up. Congrats

And what a great Tudor Collection, some vintage soon?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

hun23 said:


> Blue YM


This watch looks great. Love the blue dial.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Bought a knackered Oyster for my Exp II. Sent it off to Michael Young in HK, 5 weeks later, it's like new.
Outstanding work again.

IMO, better than the Riveted and just lifts this watch again.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

chill out with coffee and sea view ...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Fantastic pick up. Congrats
> 
> And what a great Tudor Collection, some vintage soon?


Cheers mate! - All mine are current century models, oldest being 2004. I've often considered vintage, but I'm a bit OCD and like things pristine as new. So whilst I appreciate vintage watches and love seeing them worn and cherished by others, if owned one it would slowly send me more nuts than I already am, if it wasn't truely 100%. However if I found an excellent 79190 Sub at a reasonable price I'd be very tempted, there is one supposedly NOS currently on Chrono24 but its just over £6000!!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brisman said:


> I was thinking the same.


Oh man! Darn my super noob eyes!
We're the lugs supposed to have some chamfering for this 1968 5513?

I mentioned polished because the edges weren't even.

Need more training on vintage pieces!


----------



## Ray Wong (Apr 15, 2014)

Beautiful autumn day here in the blue mountains (an hour or so west of Sydney Australia).









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Chill!  









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Cheers mate! - All mine are current century models, oldest being 2004. I've often considered vintage, but I'm a bit OCD and like things pristine as new. So whilst I appreciate vintage watches and love seeing them worn and cherished by others, if owned one it would slowly send me more nuts than I already am, if it wasn't truely 100%. However if I found an excellent 79190 Sub at a reasonable price I'd be very tempted, there is one supposedly NOS currently on Chrono24 but its just over £6000!!


I heard someone say 79190?  Cheers mate


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> I heard someone say 79190?  Cheers mate


Yes, you know I'm jealous of your Sub ;-)


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Love SD4K, the king of all divers?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## daveto (Jun 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Saturday breakfast and organization.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

picklepossy said:


> Man I love my LHD.


Are you gonna shave it?


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## buochie (May 13, 2015)

black bay 36


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

afternoon substitution ..... !!!!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Let the games begin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## humblerich (Apr 15, 2017)

None other than my hulk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n the beach today. 

















@buchmann69 rocki'n some Gomorrah by JGB. Also some great Steven Marley and Stick Figure.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

First outing in over 2 years on Easter Sunday lol...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Easter gents.

1675 on a new OEM insert.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

This on the left (stolen from the Wife)









And this on the right









Yeah. I'm nuts.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Really got a chance to play with quite a few of my older watches today!

This one hasn't been on my wrist for over 10 years I would guess. One I'm saving for my son.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Last afternoon in Phuket...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

Totay is.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

From jeans and a sport coat last night to a suit this morning, I was able to use both of these beauties this weekend.

Hope everyone has a great and safe Easter!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This was on a hike in the jungle down to the beach here:









On the plane yesterday heading back home 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

In the morning. Then change in the evening


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Very pleased with the Pelagos, should have done it sooner...


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n it at the island today

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My Explorer 214270 the evergreen watch ...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy Easter!


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

DJ with my Easter Sunday best...


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Happy Easter 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Lagunatic said:


>


Not seen you for some time.

Great watch.


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 4/16/2017


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Adbfox said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't see a lot of these


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Don't see a lot of these


Thank you! Keeps great time, always amazed by these older Rolexes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Relaxing this Easter Monday checking out WUS.

Have a good one.

IG - watchbrisman


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

A sundae for Monday ^_^'


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Mile high on easter


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n this mornings walk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Enjoying the bank holiday Monday... Cheers










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

pitiwong said:


> A sundae for Monday ^_^'


Don't see these very often! Lovely Cellini 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Back to work with Deepsea. Still has specs of sea salt on it. Is it safe? 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

PO


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Back to work with Deepsea. Still has specs of sea salt on it. Is it safe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prolly not


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Nice! Looks like west coast Florida-ish. Where at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Is that a reverse LHD?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dedhed said:


> Nice! Looks like west coast Florida-ish. Where at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure is! Sanibel Island.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Is that a reverse LHD?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, no, the crown's still on the right on all my watches, but in the shadows in this photo.

I have been considering grabbing the destro Pelagos recently...it'd be nice to use my dominant hand to wind a watch for once. However, I have gotten quite used to the fact the crown never digs into the back of my hand, so there are some advantages to wearing it backwards!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Back to work with Deepsea. Still has specs of sea salt on it. Is it safe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely not safe you should have it professionally cleaned


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks great on your wrist MrB... Pelagos are addictive )



MadMrB said:


> View attachment 11545762


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Looks great on your wrist MrB... Pelagos are addictive )


Thanks Sri, and you're so right I don't want to take it off


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Gents... Not a Rolex/Tudor... Cheers


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Adbfox said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome piece!


----------



## Persecki (Dec 26, 2016)

Sri said:


> Sorry Gents... Not a Rolex/Tudor... Cheers


Beautiful watch and STRAP.


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers 



Persecki said:


> Beautiful watch and STRAP.


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)

I finally got the BLNR and it hasn't left my wrist yet. This one is something special!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR today 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Bought a knackered Oyster for my Exp II. Sent it off to Michael Young in HK, 5 weeks later, it's like new.
> Outstanding work again.
> 
> IMO, better than the Riveted and just lifts this watch again.


Just wow Don  

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

pitiwong said:


> A sundae for Monday ^_^'


 

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Intergranular (May 18, 2016)

My 16710


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SS


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Adbfox said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's been a while.









Close-up


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THC for me...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

pitiwong said:


> A sundae for Monday ^_^'


Gorgeous watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Adbfox said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another great looking vintage.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Just wow Don
> 
> Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks mate.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Been a while since I had this one on.

'67 Metres First 5513, 50 years old now.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> THC for me...


That's a great picture Sri 👏 - I'm with the THC myself also today.


----------



## salmaan1183 (Aug 21, 2014)

BLNR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks MrB... Cheers 



MadMrB said:


> That's a great picture Sri &#55357;&#56399; - I'm with the THC myself also today.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Batman for Hump day


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Well, someone finally got his first Daytona today and is quite pleased with himself.

Thank God for the grey market. Those AD waitlists are humiliating.


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

So glad to see an open 9 after tax day..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I hate wearing my watch on my left wrist, but it may be time to get some sun on my right...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Is it spring yet?


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Also wearing the BLNR today.


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Checking in gentlemen...
Day before yesterday 









Yesterday 









And today...


















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

First Rolex. Love it. Easy to read and beautiful blue dial. The lume is fantastic and lasts a long time.

Initially, I thought it was going to be too big, but after putting it on I liked the way it fit on my wrist. I think all the factors (bezel to face ratio, height, lugs, shape, weight, bracelet feel) make it not feel too big for me.

In the end, it wasn't the size that determined my choice: I preferred the 41 dial because of the 5, 10, 15, etc. numbers on the sub indices instead of the roman numerals like in the 36 model I also looked at.


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## aeroeng1 (Jan 14, 2011)

THC









Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Meant to post this yesterday. Ordered a sand colored NATO for summer. It was 85 degrees on Sunday, I need to get prepared!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

It's like the Bat cave in here


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Is it spring yet?


Great pic. as always.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

jas1978 said:


> First Rolex. Love it. Easy to read and beautiful blue dial. The lume is fantastic and lasts a long time.
> 
> Initially, I thought it was going to be too big, but after putting it on I liked the way it fit on my wrist. I think all the factors (bezel to face ratio, height, lugs, shape, weight, bracelet feel) make it not feel too big for me.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, great looking watch. Love the Blue


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A couple of the same year, both 2006 Z Serial Full Sets, One Ceramic, One Steel.
Pepsi is mint, Gold Ceramic was a daily.


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

DSOTM version Black Black


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

Glossy dial 5513

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varvn (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## varvn (Oct 3, 2009)

ianchen9449 said:


> Excuse my scar..


What size wrists do you have? I've been wanting to get this watch but it feels too big!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Great pic. as always.


Thanks for the kind words big D.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Humble 5513 Mk V for today!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Day #2 with the new Daytona Ceramic. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

sportura said:


> Day #2 with the new Daytona Ceramic. Couldn't be happier.


Congrats! Wore mine yesterday.









Today belongs to the DSSD









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

36mm of perfection


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Ranger


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

Happy 4/20 everyone


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Timester said:


>


I hate you (Sez the guy who put his name on the list back in March 2016 when it was announced) :-d


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

My Grensons back from service... Watches and shoes... Hopeless addictions 

Fab Friday Gents... Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Congrats! Wore mine yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, that's new? Congratulations  

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> My Grensons back from service... Watches and shoes... Hopeless addictions
> 
> Fab Friday Gents... Cheers
> 
> ...


Looking great matey, hope you are well. 
Cheers 

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Been a lot of good things happening, so Ive channeled my focus away from watches for the time being, hope everyone is doing well.

Still in love as I was on day one


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey mate, all good. Thanks mate. Good to see you here again... Hope all is well in amazing Jakarta... Need to plan a visit this year mate... Cheers 



alex79 said:


> Looking great matey, hope you are well.
> Cheers
> 
> Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

DocJekl said:


> I hate you (Sez the guy who put his name on the list back in March 2016 when it was announced) :-d












I still am on a list, expected to be for another 3-4 years, had enough, got this beauty on Monday about 3-4 hours after I decided to pay the vig and go grey market.

Cost me $3,500 more than list + tax which in my case was a Datejust I wore less than 5x a year, no regrets, going to be a great Spring and Summer rocking the 116500.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> I hate you (Sez the guy who put his name on the list back in March 2016 when it was announced) :-d


I hate you too. (Sez the guy without all this) :-d


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Stunning shot... Stunning Pelagos...



cwik said:


> View attachment 11579722


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


>


New one? Or just one that doesn't get a lot of love 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Indiglo


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

This one for Friday.

Cheers, gents.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

traf said:


> New one? Or just one that doesn't get a lot of love
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


New one! I just couldn't live with myself without having a Sub in the collection since I traded off the Hulk. I decided to go the classic route this time. I think I'm finished for awhile now. I told my wife that and she just rolled her eyes and walked away.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Timester said:


> New one! I just couldn't live with myself without having a Sub in the collection since I traded off the Hulk. I decided to go the classic route this time. I think I'm finished for awhile now. I told my wife that and she just rolled her eyes and walked away.


Nice! The green will call you back.... Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n it this afternoon. Lunch beers. 
~cheers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## varvn (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Cool! Key West. I know you're having a good time, my friend. Looking forward to some more photos.



MickCollins1916 said:


>


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

On to the beach beers....
Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> This one for Friday.
> 
> Cheers, gents.


What a shot!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Today wearing my vintage 3700 jumbo in YG:









Jk! My good friend has quite the collection (helps that he owns a jewelry store) 

Still wearing the deepsea 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Timester said:


> Cool! Key West. I know you're having a good time, my friend. Looking forward to some more photos.


This place is a lot of fun! Always have a great time here. 
















The green awning at this bar played tricks with the color of my SD dial.


----------



## tuan.lee.a (Jul 5, 2013)

Finally got my first rolex last weekend. What a beautiful piece!!!!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Cold enough for gloves today, but it's FRIDAY!!!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

tuan.lee.a said:


> Finally got my first rolex last weekend. What a beautiful piece!!!!
> View attachment 11583794
> View attachment 11583810


Fantastic! Huge congrats!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Today wearing my vintage 3700 jumbo in YG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! Tell Bruce I said hello


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

MickCollins1916 said:


> The green awning at this bar played tricks with the color of my SD dial.


Great shot! This is what an SDc would look like if it had the green sapphire crystal from a Milgauss.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

K1W1 said:


> Great shot! This is what an SDc would look like if it had the green sapphire crystal from a Milgauss.


Which actually looks really bloody good! Better than the predicted gradient green Basel version and the actual 50 year anniversary 43mm


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Timester said:


> I hate you too. (Sez the guy without all this) :-d
> 
> View attachment 11578234


Yeah, guilty as charged.

But in my defense, I'm just too lazy to sell any of them.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

116600


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Hi Dave, that's new? Congratulations
> 
> Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks Alex! Loving it 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

Sri said:


> Stunning shot... Stunning Pelagos...


Thanks for the kind words. I've basically become a 1 watch guy since getting it back in November 2014. I may not offer too much variety to this thread, but luckily the Pelagos can be quite photogenic.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sporting a newly landed 79090.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Joined the the wife and her Mustang ragtop on her first top down cruise of the year..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Vindic8 said:


> Sporting a newly landed 79090.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, it's a beauty.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Today wearing my vintage 3700 jumbo in YG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely PP.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

tuan.lee.a said:


> Finally got my first rolex last weekend. What a beautiful piece!!!!
> View attachment 11583794
> View attachment 11583810


Congratulations on the Sub. Great watch


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Today 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Timester said:


> New one! I just couldn't live with myself without having a Sub in the collection since I traded off the Hulk. I decided to go the classic route this time. I think I'm finished for awhile now. I told my wife that and she just rolled her eyes and walked away.


I sold off my Hulk and 16800 in 2015, and then ended up with a blue TT Sub last month, but think I'd rather have a ceramic ND Sub now. But the Hulk was gorgeous and IF money grew on trees I'd have one just for grins. But my wife rolled her eyes and then threatened to beat me with it.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Becker said:


> What a shot!


Thanks dude!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

A bit of consolidation...finally.....unfortunately.
That's these two gone.

1967 Metres First 5513 and the Blue Tudor 9411/0 from 1976.

Sorry to see them go.


----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

My dj ⌚









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

And wearing the now discontinued SD4K.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Which one shall I wear for Saturday April 22nd?


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just back from Nagoya in Japan. As ever with any business trip over there I end up going a little bit mental. These three Chronographs where my choice picks.



First up the Sinn 903.ST.GL. This is quite a rare 903 and has the hand wound Lemania 1873, a close relative of that found in the next watch.



Then we have the Omega Speedmaster Professional Racing which was initially meant to be a Tin Tin LE but wasn't after the owners of Tin Tin didn't agree. It wasn't an LE officially in the on release but estimates put it at less than 2000 pieces. I picked this up brand new and all stickered up. Rare, interesting story, great dial and all the makings of a classic.



Finally something I've quite liked the look of for a while. Love the dial basically on this Chopard Mille Miglia 8331. ETA2892 with DD chrono module. 39mm and wears beautifully. Possibly my fave of the three so far.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Shame we can't keep 'em all! They were crackers too :-!



Brisman said:


> A bit of consolidation...finally.....unfortunately.
> That's these two gone.
> 
> 1967 Metres First 5513 and the Blue Tudor 9411/0 from 1976.
> ...


----------



## Makhdoom (Dec 31, 2014)

Datejust 41


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Switched from that to this



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

First weekend with the 116500LN.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Back to the faded insert on a vintage strap.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## nimblewatch (Nov 21, 2016)

Letting the kids play around

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice weekend Gents...


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

BBB ETA


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Rainy Day


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Gentleman I recently picked up a SD4K and the tail of the seconds hand does not line up (center) perfectly with the "Mercedes" portion of the hour hand. Is this normal? The only reason I ask is because any other 40mm I have owned the seconds hand centers perfectly.


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Planet Ocean today...








~ Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

DocJekl said:


> Which one shall I wear for Saturday April 22nd?


I was serious, but with no response from team Rolex I decided to go in the other direction :-d


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Just a quick unedited shot I took to send to my brother overseas but it does a great job showing how much of a chameleon the Black Bay Blue can be. That beautiful midnight blue bezel can easily fall almost black in a lot of settings. Just has such a great pop to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps, sorry no rolex here, I don't wear my Daytona TT at all. 
But it's my favorite Sub-Forum here and I want to share with you guys what's going on my wrist


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, no TudoRolex today...









iP7


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

Precision engineering on the wrist and in the background at Mercedes museum, Stuttgart (lousy pic).


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

What a lovely Sunday morning in New York this is.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That "BaselWorldCockupConsequenceInstantCollectorsDweller"


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Classic watch for a sweet sunday.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Travelling with a proper travellers watch :-! Bored in a Heathrow Lounge, jet lagged to hell but with WUS and a great watch for company.


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

My first real watch and still in love


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## enrico6309 (Jul 11, 2015)

this is my favourite rolex withe gold 16519  with oysterflex


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sdc


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

An older pic but rocking the Exp. today


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Adbfox said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omg. Don't see many G these guys around here. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Staying blues today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Omg. Don't see many G these guys around here. Thanks for sharing this.


Thanks. Took my long time to find this one. It feels really feel great on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

My only Rolex


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

ETA Black Bay, Blue.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Adbfox said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolute grail!


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Adbfox said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG... this is timeless.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Monday with the BLNR. Tried to match up the attire with the bezel. The watch gets priority


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

Batsy









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


>


Lovely 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Becker said:


>


Your pictures always have style. Thumbs up.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Just back from Nagoya in Japan. As ever with any business trip over there I end up going a little bit mental. These three Chronographs where my choice picks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting Sinn and the TIn Tin will prove to be a classic as you said.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Adbfox said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning....love it


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Managed to source the correct oyster bracelet for my root beer, finally, which arrived today. 

Rocking this one tonight.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Managed to source the correct oyster bracelet for my root beer, finally, which arrived today.
> 
> Rocking this one tonight.


Looks great Bill...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Been playing around with a few different watches the last few days, had the Speedy on my wrist, definitely growing on me.

Also had the Exp II on, I should post that for this thread.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

ivanos said:


> Your pictures always have style. Thumbs up.


Thanks mate!!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

'Tona Tuesday


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still this.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Still this.


Man that looks really good!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Becker said:


> Man that looks really good!


Thanks! I liked (but did not love) wearing it on NATO or strap, and I had looked on and off for the correct bracelet over the four years I have owned it. Finally came across one last week and pulled the trigger. I think this watch works far better for me on the bracelet.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks! I liked (but did not love) wearing it on NATO or strap, and I had looked on and off for the correct bracelet over the four years I have owned it. Finally came across one last week and pulled the trigger. I think this watch works far better for me on the bracelet.


Agreed. Quite a feat then, mission accomplished!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## David Cote (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

World traveler for me...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianchen9449 (Sep 16, 2013)

Qu'Appelle Valley, Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sub today


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Three day business trip to Europe with Tudor.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Day 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Adbfox said:


> Three day business trip to Europe with Tudor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrific threesome! ? ? ?


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> Terrific threesome!


Thank you. Small Tudor collection but I really enjoy them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up the sunset tonight. 
~Cheers

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

My second tudor just arrived today!


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

It's been months since I've posted in this thread. Have a good day gents.


----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

Rollies and Tudor are in the dugout 😉









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 11622010


Great job cappturing the texture in that dial. One of my favourite things about the Pelagos!


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Office hour








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Great job cappturing the texture in that dial. One of my favourite things about the Pelagos!


Thanks, I'm still in the honeymoon period with the Pelagos... love it!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

There's something about this watch...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

PM switch... Cheers


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Ready to explore the jungle...concrete and asphalt jungle lol








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Also exploring today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Met up with a couple of WIS this evening. Talked about nothing but watches.


















































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT master '71









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

waikeekee said:


> Met up with a couple of WIS this evening. Talked about nothing but watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice meetup thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Haven't been wearing Rolex or Tudor lately










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

It's so hard not to wear this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Hump Day!!










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Vindic8 said:


> Happy Hump Day!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unbelievably Gorgeous. Great pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Exploring the Northern Virginia jungle..not really North Pole but probably more frustrating lol..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kgod86 (Apr 5, 2017)

My new pick up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Good morning 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Sri said:


> There's something about this watch...


Yes there is. I switched out from my Speedmaster to my BBR tonight as well.


----------



## Mikegpd (Apr 27, 2012)

Daytona 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Second day in Europe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## wearmywatchbackward (Feb 12, 2017)

DeepSea Blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Late night shopping 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Kgod86 said:


> My new pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, great looking grey dial.


----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

From yesterday:


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

15minprior said:


> From yesterday:


Coolness. You could have skipped the part "from yesterday" and nobody would have ever known.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

i


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Brunch and beers with the wife










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Love this piece!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

Just got this baby today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wearmywatchbackward (Feb 12, 2017)

This bad boy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Finally got hold of a Pepsi bezel :-!


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

It's Friday 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Gave my LHD a break today and put this on instead.










Instagram @picklepossy


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Just picked up this beauty last week from a forum member.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sacsha007 said:


> Just got this baby today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, great Daytona.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

fordy964 said:


> Finally got hold of a Pepsi bezel :-!


Great being able to change up.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Watch_Me6777 said:


> Just picked up this beauty last week from a forum member.


Nice, great GMT.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Nearly the weekend


----------



## wearmywatchbackward (Feb 12, 2017)

. This puppy! black and blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Cheating today... is one has been neglected for too long


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

Those glossy dials aren't easy to capture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

Brisman said:


> Congrats, great Daytona.


Thank you bud!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

Happy Friday everyone









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Today's choice 


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

DJ for the last meeting after a long 2 weeks of travel. Bonus is I get to spend a few days at home in the UK over the holiday weekend


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

On a strap rather than bracelet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

The yin yang









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Masterin' the grill tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sacsha007 said:


> The yin yang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Who can stay away from this one. Gotta love the repurchase, although I hope this is my last time. Hey, extended the warranty right?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Who can stay away from this one. Gotta love the repurchase, although I hope this is my last time. Hey, extended the warranty right?
> 
> View attachment 11660546
> 
> ...


I knew it was coming! Congrats 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

darby11 said:


> Who can stay away from this one. Gotta love the repurchase, although I hope this is my last time. Hey, extended the warranty right?
> 
> View attachment 11660546
> 
> ...


Great repurchase


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yesterday's ⌚









Today:









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Who can stay away from this one. Gotta love the repurchase, although I hope this is my last time. Hey, extended the warranty right?
> 
> View attachment 11660546
> 
> ...


Looks Great!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Yesterday's ⌚
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quintessential pieces mate!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Saving up for my 1st Rolex. In the mean time enjoying this forum and wearing one of my favorites.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> Saving up for my 1st Rolex. In the mean time enjoying this forum and wearing one of my favorites.


Gorgeous premoon. Is it a 145.012-67 or 145.022-68/69 transitional?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

traf said:


> Gorgeous premoon. Is it a 145.012-67 or 145.022-68/69 transitional?


Thx Traf! It's a 105.012-66. Once I fell in love with the pre-moons and started reading up on them, it had to be exactly this reference, as it was worn during the moon landing.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice. Would love to have another one at some point but they're getting a bit expensive nowadays!

This for another day in the pool









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ah, finally the weekend.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Getting ready for an art show tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Traf, for you buddy. First ride in 8 months coming off the ACL (with a side of chondroplasty). I took the imposter with me as the GPS was naturally dead.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

Nothing like a steel grey/blue NATO to match the weekend attire










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96 (Jul 24, 2009)

Screaming red.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

1976, 1655


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Heading to dinner.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> Traf, for you buddy. First ride in 8 months coming off the ACL (with a side of chondroplasty). I took the imposter with me as the GPS was naturally dead.
> View attachment 11669874
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 good to see you back on the bike buddy! I'm headed toward the beach tomorrow morning really dig that squale too

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Wow Bill, where's that? 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Well this came today.

Hope your Saturday was as good as mine.

1971 mk5 Red Sub.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Back to basics


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Well this came today.
> 
> Hope your Saturday was as good as mine.
> 
> 1971 mk5 Red Sub.


Mate, mate.....that's an absolute beauty...so well done.
Bet your stoked!


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

darby11 said:


> Who can stay away from this one. Gotta love the repurchase, although I hope this is my last time. Hey, extended the warranty right?
> 
> View attachment 11660546
> 
> ...


Nice catch, again! This one has been on my short list for some time. Could I ask you your reasons for letting it go initially and then what brought you back to it? What did you have in the meantime that didn't meet your exprctations. I've seen some of your FS posts recently. Are you consolidating?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Well this came today.
> 
> Hope your Saturday was as good as mine.
> 
> 1971 mk5 Red Sub.


Holy hell Q! That is a showstopper 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

traf said:


> Holy hell Q! That is a showstopper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks D! It's just insane. Thanks, buddy.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Mate, mate.....that's an absolute beauty...so well done.
> Bet your stoked!


Thanks D. Makes missing out on your 5513 and snow flake less painful. Have a great week ahead.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Congrats qtip!!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Becker said:


> Back to basics


This will be my next. Clean, classic, and purposeful. Beautiful.

Mine today on a gorgeous Lord's day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Wow Bill, where's that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Tao, in Las Vegas! The view was marvelous all day.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

On the bike today! 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Tao, in Las Vegas! The view was marvelous all day.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Palmettoman said:


> This will be my next. Clean, classic, and purposeful. Beautiful.
> 
> Mine today on a gorgeous Lord's day.
> 
> ...


My go to weekend watch


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Well this came today.
> 
> Hope your Saturday was as good as mine.
> 
> 1971 mk5 Red Sub.


This is an end-watch for sure!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Afternoon switch 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Batman for the win!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Becker said:


> This is an end-watch for sure!


Thank you sir.

One from today.


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Monday blueesss 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Rolex Daytona overlooking the Jimbaran Bay in Bali.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

My oldest friend vs my youngest baby.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Gents, been away from this amazing thread/forums lately... Enjoying the long weekend in Cinque Terre... Cheers



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Today in Milano... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Well this came today.
> 
> Hope your Saturday was as good as mine.
> 
> 1971 mk5 Red Sub.


Speechless mate...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wearmywatchbackward (Feb 12, 2017)

Monday's deepsea blues after working out hard!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reza (Jul 3, 2006)

5512 today


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue Monday 1503 calibre 1570 circa 1975









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Monday blue..black








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

peatnick said:


> Blue Monday 1503 calibre 1570 circa 1975
> 
> View attachment 11685914
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## aeroeng1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thc









Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## spryken (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Betta


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wearing the beast today in honor of the official SD43 release day!









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mar777 (Mar 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wearmywatchbackward (Feb 12, 2017)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96 (Jul 24, 2009)

BS Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11689370


Superb shot.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mar777 (Mar 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 4/30/2017


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Green and blue


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Watching baseball in the rain.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## etai (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

DaytonaC


----------



## Ohmzx (Oct 3, 2016)

Sub c stars


----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

So many different dial colours in one watch.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## wearmywatchbackward (Feb 12, 2017)

Shooting some hoops today on my day off!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Still this.


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jason_Jordan44 said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Becker said:


>


Beautiful Tudor Sub!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

ivanos said:


> Green and blue


Love that Blue Dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Hulk! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Sri said:


> Speechless mate...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Wow what a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Early morning at the office with the BBB.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR today after a fresh bath









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Jason_Jordan44 said:


> Beautiful Tudor Sub!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

May be I should start hand on door handle thread instead of hand on steering wheel lol








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

116520 2003 F Serial, thin hand Daytona.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n tonight's sunset

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reza (Jul 3, 2006)

This undervalued Tudor Big Block Chronograph


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Pelagos for now, but I have incoming...


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Today I am wearing this. I hope it's ok to post non Rolex watch.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

sun_devil said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with a no date sub on a NATO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

picklepossy said:


> Instagram: @picklepossy


Love this piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Timester said:


>


Nice pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## wearmywatchbackward (Feb 12, 2017)

Deepsea Blue my one and only wrist rider!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Reza said:


> This undervalued Tudor Big Block Chronograph


Beautiful piece...although I'd have to argue that the Big Block isn't that undervalued anymore...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Feeling a bit salty this hump day, go ahead make my 16753 day









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Black Bay today as I sneak up on my napping pup.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Gmt BLNR again 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Beautiful piece...although I'd have to argue that the Big Block isn't that undervalued anymore...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> 
> ...


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Becker said:


> quintessential pieces mate!


Thanks friend! 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy Thursday Guys 


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

May the 4th be with you. Happy Star Wars day.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

canvas and Rolex green!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Gents, 

Has anyone checked out the new Blackbay bronze in blue, Bucherer edition? Not sure its 'limited'... I'm really loving the bronze and blue combo... Looks very classy... Cheers

Picture borrowed from Google search...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Has anyone checked out the new Blackbay bronze in blue, Bucherer edition? Not sure its 'limited'... I'm really loving the bronze and blue combo... Looks very classy... Cheers
> 
> Picture borrowed from Google search...


I agree it does look classy... more info on Bucherer and Monochrome


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Seem not so popular, but she is my best love.


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

hun23 said:


> YM


This is the only YM that I like! Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Timester said:


>


My favorite Daytona!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11704170


Damn. You make the sub look so good. That's going to be a problem.


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Slipped on Sophia today


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Has anyone checked out the new Blackbay bronze in blue, Bucherer edition? Not sure its 'limited'... I'm really loving the bronze and blue combo... Looks very classy... Cheers
> 
> Picture borrowed from Google search...


Looks like they went for the Sean Connery look on the strap! :-o


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Has anyone checked out the new Blackbay bronze in blue, Bucherer edition? Not sure its 'limited'... I'm really loving the bronze and blue combo... Looks very classy... Cheers
> 
> Picture borrowed from Google search...


It does look gorgeous.

































Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Jason_Jordan44 said:


> This is the only YM that I like! Nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Choose the steel for today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Has anyone checked out the new Blackbay bronze in blue, Bucherer edition? Not sure its 'limited'... I'm really loving the bronze and blue combo... Looks very classy... Cheers
> 
> Picture borrowed from Google search...


Me wants!!!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

"Fifty-Five-Furteen"


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Some shots of SD4K from recent trip to Milano and Cinque Terre...



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Batman today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Evening switch to the explorer


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I haven't posted in a few weeks, been a one watch guy for awhile, couldn't get a Ranger off my wrist. Got home tonight and put on an old friend. Good Lord Tudor got this watch right.









Need to go through the last 100 pages of the thread to find out what you guys have been up to. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy Friday Folkss 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Gave my GMT a rest and wore my LHD today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Tin Tin Moonwatch today. HAGWE folks :-!


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

LHD and Brews. Add a little evening sun glow, and some first signs of warm weather. Mmmmmmm. Cheers!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great Friday Gents


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

*Just* this


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

'Time' to dig out a few I haven't worn for a while.

Daytona 6265.

Also picked up this Seiko 50th Anniversary Marine Master, LE 1000, nice watch for sure.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

16570


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Yesterdays dinner at the beach









Raw catch of the day


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

This one makes me smile every time I look at it


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11725602


No more DSSD I see.

Both versions off the Rolex site.

That JC will see a sharp increase IMO, great watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good news if you have one already, bad news if you want one!!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Dressed up with the 1601


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Not in the US yet:









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> 'Time' to dig out a few I haven't worn for a while.
> 
> Daytona 6265.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the seiko, Don.

That 6265 is one that I would have a hard time putting down, although I'm perfectly content at this point without any vintage pieces... interesting as I thought I would have gotten the itch by now.

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Intergranular (May 18, 2016)

My 16710 today.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona for me the past couple of days









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer ii


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

Explorer in sunshine.. in traffic jam


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Borrowed a friend's ghost insert. Match made in heaven.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to the pub... Cheers


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Explo day...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Not in the US yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My apologies, your quite right.

One of the ADs here told us they couldn't order them anymore.

I just didn't look at the site properly, so still showing here too.

I could have caused a mad rush there, sorry about that.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Borrowed a friend's ghost insert. Match made in heaven.


Looks great, it's making me want to put mine on....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Midnight love...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

hun23 said:


> Evening switch to the explorer


Can't beat the clean dial of the Explorer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

soaking.fused said:


> "Fifty-Five-Furteen"


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Polar Explorer for a not-so-polar day....


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Family portrait


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

fordy964 said:


> Family portrait


What a beautiful family 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wearmywatchbackward (Feb 12, 2017)

Taught 2 spin classes with this guy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Yet another rainy blustery wetcoast day...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Horween whiskey leather DrunkArtStraps this afternoon. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switched to the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Horween whiskey leather DrunkArtStraps this afternoon.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Brice, good to see you here again... Hope all is well... I know it's hard to keep up with the traffic of your watches... Any incomings? 

Cheers my friend
Sri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Just my daily Tudor Prince Date...for now.
Switching my TT DJ for this evening's festivities...!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switched to the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Horween whiskey leather DrunkArtStraps this afternoon.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back here, great to see you, and excellent Alpina! Hope all is well.









Hit some Virginia wineries with my 16753 today.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy Saturday all. LVc'n some games this Saturday night. 
~Cheers

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hi Brice, good to see you here again... Hope all is well... I know it's hard to keep up with the traffic of your watches... Any incomings?
> 
> Cheers my friend
> Sri
> ...





MickCollins1916 said:


> Welcome back here, great to see you, and excellent Alpina! Hope all is well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey guys
Thanks for the kind words. 
I no longer own a Rolex or Tudor so I don't post here anymore. Feel bad if I post as I know some get annoyed at non-Rolex/Tudor posts. 
Just thought I'd say hi. Love all the photos. Nice watches everyone 
Loving the Alpina Chrono. Cool dial color. 
It's has a modified Valjoux cal.

Sri
Just a couple ofcheap micro incoming. 
Thinking of a Fortis Chrono with ceramic bezel if I sell a few









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jason_Jordan44 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2 lovely pic and nice Watch of course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11735194
> 
> 
> View attachment 11735218


Fantastic all around 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fordy964 said:


> Family portrait


Dang  you ain't messing around 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guys
> Thanks for the kind words.
> I no longer own a Rolex or Tudor so I don't post here anymore. Feel bad if I post as I know some get annoyed at non-Rolex/Tudor posts.
> Just thought I'd say hi. Love all the photos. Nice watches everyone
> ...


Notre maison est votre maison


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Sunday.


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Happy Sunday.


Stunning. I had to screenshot this one for keepsakes'.

today I couldn't decided between vintage or retro.
so I took both along to work today.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Rolex and my dog


----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

1601


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

Should I take off the cyclop to make the SD homage ?


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

I think this is one of my favorites now. Took a new in house Black Bay and put on an older Black Bay bracelet. Best of all, no rivets.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Just another day with ND. 
Happy sunday, Gents!









iP7


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> Happy Sunday.


Every time I look at this piece, I find my vocabulary so useless... Not sure what to write, how to write...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

sevens said:


> Should I take off the cyclop to make the SD homage ?


I would say keep it and don't mess with this beauty!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

sevens said:


> Should I take off the cyclop to make the SD homage ?


That's the reason why I got 5513. If I had your watch probably I would remove the cyclops or sell it. Removing the cyclops will reduce it's value so try getting used to it and if over time still bothers, sell it and get another

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sri said:


> Every time I look at this piece, I find my vocabulary so useless... Not sure what to write, how to write...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


hahahah. Thanks, Sri. When I see the dial and patina, I'm at a loss for words too. I certainly lucked out to find this one.



tomatoes said:


> Stunning. I had to screenshot this one for keepsakes'.
> 
> today I couldn't decided between vintage or retro.
> so I took both along to work today.
> View attachment 11744354


Thanks, buddy!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My vintage watch.....in about 20+ years from now.

Enjoy your Sunday folks.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Seadweller









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on single-pass olive strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wearmywatchbackward (Feb 12, 2017)

Sun on Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

andrejb said:


> Brunch and beers with the wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao every time i logon to WUS you have a new Rollie on your wrist. Nice shot! And don't flip it, I regret letting mine go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Pharm_D said:


> Lmao every time i logon to WUS you have a new Rollie on your wrist. Nice shot! And don't flip it, I regret letting mine go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahah I have a serious problem. This one is too perfect to flip. I'll just add to the collection this time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Which one ...?


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Happy Sunday.


My god man!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Deepsea after a ride with the seiko










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Hanging out on the patio after a morning hike. While not record breaking, 9mi, 2,800 ft of elevation change and a couple of breaks, 5hr 5min time not bad for an old guy. Have a great week guys, heading out for a week of R&R.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

LHD for me... Great week ahead Gents 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy Sunday 
LVC'n it. 
















~Cheers
Edit: add another. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Getting the wife's Mustang convertible ready for sunny days ahead (I hope)


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

The YM today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SvenWang (Jan 20, 2017)

BIKEFORWATCH said:


> Tudor Hydronaut II for me today...
> View attachment 734871


It has an IWC style bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

A 16220 for me this evening









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Back to Rolex...


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

oso2276 said:


> That's the reason why I got 5513. If I had your watch probably I would remove the cyclops or sell it. Removing the cyclops will reduce it's value so try getting used to it and if over time still bothers, sell it and get another
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


I think it is not difficult to ask Rolex to attach the cyclop again when I want to sell.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have been rotating my Casios for the past weeks... back to the Sub and expecting an incoming in 2 weeks.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On Tudor rubber strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Just back from RSC after a 'movement correction' under warranty.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No Coke,pepsi


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Super excited to finally pick this one up today!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ended up switching to this for the office...


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

16220 ready for the work week









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona Monday










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM 116622 plat. dial on Hirsch Tiger


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Green Monday


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona today


----------



## Reza (Jul 3, 2006)

Poor man's Daytona for me.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

hun23 said:


> Daytona today


Nice watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Back with the GMT master









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Enjoying some ancient Greek history on Sicily







With the former Daytona movement (el Primero)


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Green today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

just glad that monday is done


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Explorer Tuesday


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

gaoxing84 said:


> just glad that monday is done


Stunning piece! 
Please more pics


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still on this... Picture from yesterday... Cheers


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Finally i got a non date!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wonder if 126600 will wear smaller than this guy?


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

for today my BB with extra salt .....!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey Captain, how are you? That's an award winning shot mate... Your pix are just amazing, let alone that Blackbay... Cheers



capt-dim said:


> for today my BB with extra salt .....!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 11768018


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

SeaDweller today


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Reza said:


> Poor man's Daytona for me.
> View attachment 11759610


I'd never downplay that watch. Back in the 70's if you wanted a Chrono with a date you got the Tudor, a quick set no less, needed a 12 hour bi-directionally bezel you got a 79170. Oh and it was the first automatic chrono the Rolex group ever offered and the only one for the next ten years. Great watch!


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

16233 jubilee dial









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Tudor BBB


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Wearing the BBB again today. (Black and Blue Beauty)


----------



## Reza (Jul 3, 2006)

AzHadEnuf said:


> I'd never downplay that watch. Back in the 70's if you wanted a Chrono with a date you got the Tudor, a quick set no less, needed a 12 hour bi-directionally bezel you got a 79170. Oh and it was the first automatic chrono the Rolex group ever offered and the only one for the next ten years. Great watch!


Thank you sir 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Green sub









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Chilled out Norwegian evenings in Oslo...



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Sri said:


> Chilled out Norwegian evenings in Oslo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've come to the conclusion that you just be James Bond...

Sent from my iPhone 7+using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

jazzbach said:


> Stunning piece!
> Please more pics


thank you. on alphashark bond strap for the next few runs


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

dan_beaven said:


> I've come to the conclusion that you just be James Bond...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+using Tapatalk


Hahaha Dan... I'm just a hopeless traveller for a reason... Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Pre-moon + street art









Fish o clock!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

with 30 knots at sea ... you need a speedmaster ...:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Am really quite surprised that son told me that it has been 10 mins after he lined up that triangle!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

this watch + this strap = perfect vacation watch (T-dial)










a better shot to bring out its vintage charm


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Here's one from last week. However, in the spirit of this thread, it was this THC that I wore today!


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Sri, I like the way you played the black n red of your notes with the black n red of the LHD in this photo!



Sri said:


> Still on this... Picture from yesterday... Cheers


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Desk diving...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I spend most of my time on facebook and instagram these days. Usually forget to post here 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Zenith Daytona 16520


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Crazy pix Captain... Thanks for sharing... I want to go back to Greeeeeeece!!!!!! )



capt-dim said:


> with 30 knots at sea ... you need a speedmaster ...:-!:-!:-!
> 
> View attachment 11777386
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Well spotted my friend... Thought it would go unnoticed  Cheers



CanuckMtTime said:


> Sri, I like the way you played the black n red of your notes with the black n red of the LHD in this photo!


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## wearmywatchbackward (Feb 12, 2017)

Going heavy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Now this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Deleted duplicate post


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

All this thread does is make me want to give my 39mm Exp 1 a friend


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

The one on the left.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reza (Jul 3, 2006)

Went with my 1680 Submariner today.


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

GnarKing said:


> View attachment 11790090
> 
> 
> Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


Man, that wrist was made for that watch!

i can only pull off something mini like this:


----------



## Reza (Jul 3, 2006)

4 digit reference Rolex.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Zenith 16520, somebody will get it.


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

My rock solid travel companion. A trip to Middle Kingdom


----------



## wearmywatchbackward (Feb 12, 2017)

Deepsea Drive! Tgif!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Last nights exploration. Omega today so far..

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Some blue some black and some green








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Have a nice day everybody. 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

5513 on a supersoft strap from Toxic Natos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

My new baby









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Gents... I got De Ville'ed tonight... Great weekend... Cheers


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Out riding around on the beach cruiser.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

The one on the right.


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Dedhed said:


> Last nights exploration. Omega today so far..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Now I have a Zenith, goes nicely with my wife's TT Zenith.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

ivanos said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Beach flowers

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wearmywatchbackward (Feb 12, 2017)

Ride for the Roses! Teaching cycle today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Lunch with my favorite watch buddy

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

⚫☀

Great weekend Gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona today 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sri said:


> ⚫☀
> 
> Great weekend Gents
> 
> ...


Looking super sharp, as always!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GnarKing said:


> View attachment 11811786
> 
> 
> Lunch with my favorite watch buddy
> ...


Great shot! Rekindling my lust for a no date Sub!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Rainy day. Inside playing with the kids.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just changed









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Safari while on a walk with the family. I haven't been posting much lately but I couldn't help it with this one........wanted to share the mountain laurel more than the watch. I know Dave, I don't want to hear it


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Safari while on a walk with the family. I haven't been posting much lately but I couldn't help it with this one........wanted to share the mountain laurel more than the watch. I know Dave, I don't want to hear it


Wow. That's a stunner. Very nice piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Wow. That's a stunner. Very nice piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Adbfox said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another stunner! Looks great on that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy3993 (Feb 14, 2017)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


that is pretty near perfect imo.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Keepin it goin with the lvc tonight. 
~Cheers!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SDc


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Leather nato on Tudor Black Bay Blue


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Love this watch...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> Love this watch...


It's on my short list. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Explorer II on an ostrich strap? Why not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sunday morning chaps!


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Late nights aren't as late as they used to be. I'm getting old. Lol


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*1964 Tudor / Rolex AIR-TIGER




































*


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Take care of the mrs today, gents

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Day-Date today and every day since Monday when it arrived.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Mother's Day brunch on the beach. To all of the mothers on here   









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Yachty


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Borrowing this from the wife









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Deep diving under the car for an oil change.


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

Morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sort of an SD4K appreciation post... (sorry, pic heavy)... Not sure how many of you'd agree, this is one of the best modern divers, me thinks  Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Beautiful insert Bill... Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Beautiful insert Bill... Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Sri! I don't wear this one enough, but when I do, I enjoy it.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Coming back to an old favourite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

GMT for Mother's Day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Sitting in the Alaska Airlines lounge in SeaTac, waiting to depart with my trusted companion.


----------



## Shannonmiles (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Moody shot of my recently acquired 116520 Daytona. Needs a service and a new bezel, but i love it


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Seadweller









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Interesting last 2/3 weeks for me, some consolidation still happening, one in and a few out.

Out the door....

'67 MF 5513, Blue SF, SD4K (going to regret this one), the Seiko Marinemaster (lasted about 5 days), Seiko Samurai.

Incoming...Zenith Daytona and bidding on a vintage Speedy this week.

Have a good one.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Interesting last 2/3 weeks for me, some consolidation still happening, one in and a few out.
> 
> Out the door....
> 
> ...


Wow Donald you've been busy! That MF and Snowflake were so perfect, I hope you got some good coin out of them 

That zenith is gorgeous  do you know if it's in the Patrizzi range?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm doing a touch of exploring today:









Found a bit of unexplored Bolivia.....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Wow Donald you've been busy! That MF and Snowflake were so perfect, I hope you got some good coin out of them
> 
> That zenith is gorgeous  do you know if it's in the Patrizzi range?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Well spotted mate, yes S Serial within the Patrizzi range.


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Out the door....
> SD4K (going to regret this one)


Mate, don't do it! Especially considering that you already know you are going to regret it!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Yesterday, getting muddy up in the mountains.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR Monday 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Old Sub today.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

DJ


----------



## thestrapguy (Jul 20, 2015)

My love for now!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Not R or T today










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Same one as always when I'm on this thread, simply because I only have one Rolex and no Tudor...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brunik said:


> Not R or T today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know much about vintage Omega, but stunning piece


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

jazzbach said:


> Don't know much about vintage Omega, but stunning piece


Thank you sir!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Finally took my Explorer II off. Missed this baby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brunik said:


> Not R or T today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning sm300 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Ranger today.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm back in the Rolex family. My third time but this time I plan to stay!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Patek today


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

DSSD today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 on a summer nato today


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is it









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Can't take off the lvc this week!
















~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Basel preview at my local AD today, so giving this one a try:










Honestly, I like it. It fits perfectly on my wrist; not too big (yes, I found the SD40 to wear a bit small) and can slip under a cuff. Red line of text is nice, as is the cyclops. No, I am not crazy.


----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Grubbman (May 17, 2017)

This baby


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona today


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

hun23 said:


> Daytona today


Ditto


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Perfect summer watch for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


So good Bill 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM05 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Grubbman said:


> View attachment 11852178
> View attachment 11852186
> 
> This baby


Beautiful! 
The faded bezel insert is so good...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Submariner Date


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Grubbman said:


> View attachment 11852178
> View attachment 11852186
> 
> This baby


[SAD-face]Oh that poor lug that's been polished away.[/SAD-face]


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

One of my faves -- Tudor Ranger.


----------



## PAM05 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Worldtraveler watch... Flying back to Blighty...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Worldtraveler watch... Flying back to Blighty...


What a shot, Sri! Love the BLNR from this angle 



Becker said:


>


Sharp as a wolf's teeth sir 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> What a shot, Sri! Love the BLNR from this angle
> 
> Sharp as a wolf's teeth sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy Hump Day All!

Excellent...Just realized today is Thursday not Wednesday!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Shelter Island Harbour, San Diego


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Superdomed '68


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

16600


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Casual day at work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hulk day


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Tom_90 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi. New member. Received this the other day! Very very happy!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks mate... Love BLNRs mate 



traf said:


> What a shot, Sri! Love the BLNR from this angle
> 
> Sharp as a wolf's teeth sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

bug1124 said:


> View attachment 11871930


Nice shot of a beautiful 14060 4 liner 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM 116622-001


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## cab0154 (May 14, 2016)

This


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Been this one the past few days. 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## jward451 (Jun 2, 2014)

One of my favorites....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

What's your Friday wrist game like Gents... Cheers


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

in Barcelona, any watchgeeks in this thread also here?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> in Barcelona, any watchgeeks in this thread also here?


Have a great time Agent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Every year I say I am going to pick up a vintage smiths to pair with my MG but first day out of the season and the Pelagos it is.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Finally took a break from the lvc- I'm feelin the 2500 PO tonight. Great piece.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

La Jolla


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Enjoy your Friday evening gents










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Haven't worn this in a while. Hope all of you fine gents are well! Have a great weekend!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Sri said:


> What's your Friday wrist game like Gents... Cheers


Sir Sri you obviously play this game very well. I wish I could but sorry, I can't match this skill level.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Brunik said:


> Not R or T today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic Vintage Seamaster


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Looks great Bill.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 11867202
> 
> 
> Happy Hump Day All!
> ...


Yes.....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tom_90 said:


> Hi. New member. Received this the other day! Very very happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations....looks great


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

GMT II today, picked up the other two inserts yesterday..


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

%5BURL=http://s772.photobucket.com/user/Breadpitt07/media/5D77FF09-D326-4861-8EE6-20BFCEA6534F_zpsxlkkz3qn.jpg.html%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy9/Breadpitt07/5D77FF09-D326-4861-8EE6-20BFCEA6534F_zpsxlkkz3qn.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

P1723 said:


> %5BURL=http://s772.photobucket.com/user/Breadpitt07/media/5D77FF09-D326-4861-8EE6-20BFCEA6534F_zpsxlkkz3qn.jpg.html%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy9/Breadpitt07/5D77FF09-D326-4861-8EE6-20BFCEA6534F_zpsxlkkz3qn.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

P1723 said:


>


http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/...9-D326-4861-8EE6-20BFCEA6534F_zpsxlkkz3qn.jpg


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Error


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Expy 2









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Enjoy your Friday evening gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot Dave


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Nice shot Dave


Thanks Jason  How's it going buddy? Any updates on the investigation? New incomings?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Thanks Jason  How's it going buddy? Any updates on the investigation? New incomings?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


I was wondering the same...hoping for some positive news one of these days on that front.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

116622-001


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

GMT on the wrist, this morning's green smoothie in a glass whose colors compliment it nicely.


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Thanks Jason  How's it going buddy? Any updates on the investigation? New incomings?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





MickCollins1916 said:


> I was wondering the same...hoping for some positive news one of these days on that front.


Thanks guys, radio silence from law enforcement they don't return my calls or emails. I think my best chance for recovery at this point is if they are serviced. My latest incoming is the AP26170. Kind of surprising because as you know Dave I never really liked the look of the RO. I'm really enjoying it though. PAM 190 & speedy tin tin on the radar, also 1665 but so tricky to find a legitimate offering I'm sure it will take awhile to procure. How about you guys what are you looking for?


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

16570

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks guys, radio silence from law enforcement they don't return my calls or emails. I think my best chance for recovery at this point is if they are serviced. My latest incoming is the AP26170. Kind of surprising because as you know Dave I never really liked the look of the RO. I'm really enjoying it though. PAM 190 & speedy tin tin on the radar, also 1665 but so tricky to find a legitimate offering I'm sure it will take awhile to procure. How about you guys what are you looking for?


Sorry to hear that... on the other hand glad to hear you've got a new flame, though! Do you have any recent photos?

1665 is a winner, definitely worthwhile to wait for the right one.

I've toyed with picking up an AP, but found out the one I want is the 15202, which will require additional saving. Also waiting for the call for the speedy Tuesday LE, but I'm hesitating if that's the direction I want to go in... we'll see!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wearing this one today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Sorry to hear that... on the other hand glad to hear you've got a new flame, though! Do you have any recent photos?
> 
> 1665 is a winner, definitely worthwhile to wait for the right one.
> 
> ...


Nice the 15202 is sweet, I love the blue dial version. I do have a picture from yesterday but it doesn't show one of my favorite features. I just love how well the brown horn back strap works with the dial and hands. Before I got this one I tried the newer version with black chapter ring and for me it just didn't do it.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MuckyMark said:


> Shelter Island Harbour, San Diego


You're in my home town! I hope you're enjoying your trip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

2nd day in a row. Beautiful Saturday in SoCal.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks guys, radio silence from law enforcement they don't return my calls or emails. I think my best chance for recovery at this point is if they are serviced. My latest incoming is the AP26170. Kind of surprising because as you know Dave I never really liked the look of the RO. I'm really enjoying it though. PAM 190 & speedy tin tin on the radar, also 1665 but so tricky to find a legitimate offering I'm sure it will take awhile to procure. How about you guys what are you looking for?


Still holding out for a DaytonaC. I was my AD's first call the day they were unveiled, but I had no illusions I would get the first one allocated or anything. It's a small AD, and I am a good customer, but far from their best in terms of $$$ spent, so I knew I would have to be patient.

My guy actually called me this morning to see if I wanted a BLNR that just came in, and I declined and asked about the Daytona. Owner sold the first two they've been allocated to friends, the third to their best customer, bla bla bla. I've not given him a hard time about it...but neither am I spending my money with them while I wait. The three times I have discussed it with them since last March, I've heard, "you have the next one," each time, so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice Bill, I'm sure the wait will be worth it


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great weekend Gents... Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n it tonight. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Tudor 38mm date


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Couple of shots with different light reflection. Very difficult to get it right to show the beautiful Guilloche dial. Will ues a macro lens with proper camera nex time.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> You're in my home town! I hope you're enjoying your trip!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, we sure are! We get here every couple of years on business and/or pleasure..


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Left hand scene...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

One more waterfront shot before heading home.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K on a wet Sunday


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy today


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n it

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcoltellino (Jun 6, 2016)

Just purchased this a couple days ago and cannot take it off might take the place of my sub


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Finally picked up a NATO for this one... 21mm is a tough size to find!

Laid down some sod today:









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Interesting last 2/3 weeks for me, some consolidation still happening, one in and a few out.
> 
> Out the door....
> 
> ...


Oh wow a lot of changes Don!  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing my new Speedy today, full set 1970 861. 145.022 - 69ST.

The LE Speedy CK2998 has been sold.

Have a good one guys.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe not the greatest, but definitely the latest 










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Finally


Wow congrats on being able to pick one up so soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Wow congrats on being able to pick one up so soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 

AD informed the arrival early May, but only managed to collect it today. This is really a nice watch.


----------



## Tom_90 (Feb 12, 2017)

Beautiful day today!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Finally


Wow congrats! First one in this thread... looks great 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Happy Monday everybody


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

rcoltellino said:


> Just purchased this a couple days ago and cannot take it off might take the place of my sub


Sweet... pick mine up this Wednesday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, Speedy today 









iP7


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Have a great Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona Monday 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hulk Monday


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

SD 16600


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

49 photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana point, California. 5/21/2017


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Was trying this today... The new 41mm BaselWorld 2017 edition, felt very good on the wrist...


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I still don't get the spinner craze.


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Maybe not the greatest, but definitely the latest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! My favourite release from Tudor for basel 2017.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Usually it is a 5513 sub however today it is a Doxa 300 sub.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Kickstart 20-day trip in Japan


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> AD informed the arrival early May, but only managed to collect it today. This is really a nice watch.


Congrats!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Absolutely love this piece!


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Pelagos today


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

This


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Just collected this from the dealer, after being on order for almost 12 weeks. First picture before I resize the bracelet. The blue sunburst dial is fantastic, like most watches pictures really do not do it justice.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

*THE KING ....* :-!:-!:-!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Deepsea 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Something about that blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Was trying this today... The new 41mm BaselWorld 2017 edition, felt very good on the wrist...


Looks stunning mate!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey Alex, alright mate? Haven't seen you here much lately... Jakarta? Tokyo? Lyon?  Hope all is well mate... I really liked the 41mm BB mate... Cheers



alex79 said:


> Looks stunning mate!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many congratulations mate... Just last evening I was checking out this piece in Selfridges London... It's a classy piece indeed... Huge fan of blue dials and fluted bezels... Wear it in good health my friend... Cheers



MadMrB said:


> Just collected this from the dealer, after being on order for almost 12 weeks. First picture before I resize the bracelet. The blue sunburst dial is fantastic, like most watches pictures really do not do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 11912730


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hey Alex, alright mate? Haven't seen you here much lately... Jakarta? Tokyo? Lyon?  Hope all is well mate... I really liked the 41mm BB mate... Cheers


Bingo yes matey, Jakarta Tokyo often, leaving again tmrw for Tokyo during the long weekend to meet someone very special  
thinking about getting a Rolex there at every trip but always prioritize my time for... 
Well at least she wears one 

Nothing new from the watch side... My Daytona still sleeps in my office tho.


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

My Pelagos joined me for a morning surf session today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Excellent stuff mate... Tokyo is the place then  Have a fantastic time mate... I like your Chopard mate... There's that Rockstar factor to it, somewhere... Cheers



alex79 said:


> Bingo yes matey, Jakarta Tokyo often, leaving again tmrw for Tokyo during the long weekend to meet someone very special
> thinking about getting a Rolex there at every trip but always prioritize my time for...
> Well at least she wears one
> 
> Nothing new from the watch side... My Daytona still sleeps in my office tho.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Excellent stuff mate... Tokyo is the place then  Have a fantastic time mate... I like your Chopard mate... There's that Rockstar factor to it, somewhere... Cheers



alex79 said:


> Bingo yes matey, Jakarta Tokyo often, leaving again tmrw for Tokyo during the long weekend to meet someone very special
> thinking about getting a Rolex there at every trip but always prioritize my time for...
> Well at least she wears one
> 
> Nothing new from the watch side... My Daytona still sleeps in my office tho.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

We lost a ‘Bond’ today, a first (besides so many beautiful people in Manchester). In tribute, I’m wearing this ‘Quantum of Solace / Casino Royale’ Planet Ocean 2500D


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Many congratulations mate... Just last evening I was checking out this piece in Selfridges London... It's a classy piece indeed... Huge fan of blue dials and fluted bezels... Wear it in good health my friend... Cheers


Thanks Sri. It doesn't get a lot of love on the forums, but when seen first hand it really is classy like you say.

That BB41 looked really good on you... are you tempted?


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Explorer II


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey everyone &#55357;&#56395;

It's been a while for me. Hope you're all well!

Still rockin' the Sub


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Tudor in house with the older ETA style bracelet. Loving this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Meal prepping with the 16570 for another week of gains!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer ii


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Was the Explorer all day, but made a switch for a glass of wine with my lady at a local joint this evening.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Was trying this today... The new 41mm BaselWorld 2017 edition, felt very good on the wrist...


Will you pull the trigger?


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Batman GMT.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sub


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Explorer II seems to be popular of late.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos day two 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Gents... No Rolex/Tudor


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Speedy for me (and home theatre for my son)


----------



## greasysicilian (May 17, 2017)

Tudor Heritage Black Chrono


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Just took out of box and removed ALL of the protective coatings. There seemed to be much more than I recall from my other Rolex.

Anyway, first time on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

Classic 38









Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Back on bracelet today

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Maybe not the greatest, but definitely the latest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

My trusty Tudor Black Bay for humpday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

DMV shot


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Great look. Looks really nice on nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Was trying this today... The new 41mm BaselWorld 2017 edition, felt very good on the wrist...


I was considering this in the future but too much polished face on so I am considering two other BB 2017 release the SS diver bezel One but mostly the TT which is weird as I don't like gold on watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Maybe not the greatest, but definitely the latest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool. Did you buy it ?
My AD called me a week or 10 days ago telling me they had two. Been trying to make it, i can't wait to try it on. I'm strangely super attracted to it. It looks phenomenal on strap. 
Towards the top of my list now. Only hold back with the BB is the silly spring bar location and the gap 
I want one bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Start to appreciate the cyclops


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

mtb2104 said:


> Start to appreciate the cyclops


I absolutely love this new Sea-Dweller, even though I haven't seen one yet. It fits your wrist perfectly. Even though it is 43mm, the shorter lugs make it more verstale IMO. It is a stunner!


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

Newly acquired Tudor Pelagos LHD!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Its been a while since my last post, my daily rotation for the next 7 days 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdex75 (Aug 9, 2016)

This will be for tomorrow as it is nighty night time here. Will probably never let this one go. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

I love my tudor


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Flypower said:


> Its been a while since my last post, my daily rotation for the next 7 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice combo. I miss my Hulk but I eventually replaced it with a blue TT Sub. I'll wear one of these tomorrow.


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

You're wearing this rather tight and looks really uncomfortable. Does the head wobble if you wear it 
a little looser?



mtb2104 said:


> Start to appreciate the cyclops


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very cool. Did you buy it ?
> My AD called me a week or 10 days ago telling me they had two. Been trying to make it, i can't wait to try it on. I'm strangely super attracted to it. It looks phenomenal on strap.
> Towards the top of my list now. Only hold back with the BB is the silly spring bar location and the gap
> I want one bad
> ...


Yes I did 

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Train spotting with my Montblanc


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

This, with flip flops


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

Rosco53 said:


> I'm doing a touch of exploring today:
> 
> View attachment 11829674
> 
> ...


FWIW the map is in a 1902 British Atlas of the world.

so strange to think that the year my Grandmother was born there were parts of the world still unexplored.

Now its all on Google Earth.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

tomatoes said:


> You're wearing this rather tight and looks really uncomfortable. Does the head wobble if you wear it
> a little looser?


It's actually not very tight.. there is an allowance of a pinky finger @ the bracelet.. 
Wobbling is surprisingly little (of course, not too loose either)


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

First full day on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Evening switch


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Explorer here too


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MOV said:


> First full day on my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


One of the greatest feelings, after 'peeling off'. Enjoy!!


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Maybe not the greatest, but definitely the latest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's stunning. Wear it in good health. Cheers!


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

A lot of Explorer II's today, ironic since I just took mine off! (Which is very very hard to do.) I did miss this baby and it's back on my wrist for a rainy day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

redgreenandpurple said:


> A lot of Explorer II's today, ironic since I just took mine off! (Which is very very hard to do.) I did miss this baby and it's back on my wrist for a rainy day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful, on the top of list for sure....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

1675









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATC (Jan 19, 2010)

Flypower said:


> Its been a while since my last post, my daily rotation for the next 7 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the pair I would love to have!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Evenin' Gents. Expii'n the sunset once again...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

LHD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still with this


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Still with this


Killer shot and gorgeous red SD.


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> We lost a 'Bond' today, a first (besides so many beautiful people in Manchester). In tribute, I'm wearing this 'Quantum of Solace / Casino Royale' Planet Ocean 2500D


A fantastic BOND too.....great memories from when I was growing up...overall a great guy....I even remember him in The Saint.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Still with this


Nice.....it's growing on me.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Guys, hope all is well....sadness in Manchester and sadness with Roger Moore...really touches a nerve with me....take care.

On the watch front I'm still trying to reduce....wearing my Daytona today but looks like two Omegas are out the door...SM300 and the rare 120m Chrono "Big Blue", I'm not far away now...


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

BLNR to kick off the Memorial Day weekend


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Double blue: Grand Seiko for me, Jack Heuer for the missus


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Friday, y'all!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Switched to this one now...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

BB36


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Taken off for only minutes since acquiring to capture this pic. Happy Friday!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

DSSD after BLNR yesterday 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

A beautiful day and the desert Southwest. A safe holiday weekend to everyone!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 11943826
> 
> 
> A beautiful day and the desert Southwest. A safe holiday weekend to everyone!


Wow! That never ceases to impress ?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

5513









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n. Cheers! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

traf said:


> DSSD after BLNR yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Awesome pic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

This again...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Family shot


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay S&G









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Relaxing on the back patio with the SD43, and a nice bourbon.


----------



## michaelodonnell123 (May 26, 2017)

Tudor Style 41mm, SS fluted bezel, gold indices, calf skin strap.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

michaelodonnell123 said:


> Tudor Style 41mm, SS fluted bezel, gold indices, calf skin strap.
> 
> View attachment 11949130


Looks great


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Happy Saturday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers from Paris 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

AT today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

It's bloody hot in the Netherlands - time for a little cook out...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Cheers from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate you're all over the place! Cheers!


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## FSU92grad (Aug 15, 2016)

This...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Home in Buffalo for the weekend

Love the 3-hand simplicity of this watch.


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)

Sub C









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor evening


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Daytona today, hope your enjoying the weekend


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Elfw69 (Jul 9, 2016)

Explorer II polar on rotation duty.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*1964 TUDOR Air-Tiger on Rolex Green Lizard #Vintage















*


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

No TudoRolex today. 
Great sunday, Gents!









iP7


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

In 1813 Gregory Blaxland, William Lawson and William Charles Wentworth crossed the Blue Mountains of Australia. They were the first Europeans to do so.

They mapped the track, travelling ahead of gangs of convicts who hacked though the forests and built tracks for the horses to bring up supplies. They did it in an incredible 21 days.

The photo is of the Jamison Valley to the left of the track. On the right of the escarpment you can just see the "Ruined Castle" - a rock formation that they thought was evidence of an earlier civilisation.

I went bushwalking there today. I wore my Polar Explorer because it was the appropriate watch for the occasion.

~


----------



## 1Rolexowner (May 4, 2017)

Enjoying a Martini and my 114200 Air-King


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Rosco53 said:


> In 1813 Gregory Blaxland, William Lawson and William Charles Wentworth crossed the Blue Mountains of Australia. They were the first Europeans to do so.
> 
> They mapped the track, travelling ahead of gangs of convicts who hacked though the forests and built tracks for the horses to bring up supplies. They did it in an incredible 21 days.
> 
> ...


Appropriate, indeed!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy Sunday all!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe not the best - whatever that means - not the prettiest or fanciest around, but comfortable, discrete and extremely trustable.









perhaps even better than the traditional Swiss Army knife ;-)









Enjoy your weekend, Gentlemen.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

CMTFR said:


> Maybe not the best - whatever that means - not the prettiest or fanciest around, but comfortable, discrete and extremely trustable.
> 
> View attachment 11961954
> 
> ...


Simply a brilliant timepiece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Good old Datejust, gets more than its share of wrist time, but it's comfortable and keeping great time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

MOV said:


> Simply a brilliant timepiece.


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

CMTFR said:


> Maybe not the best - whatever that means - not the prettiest or fanciest around, but comfortable, discrete and extremely trustable.
> 
> View attachment 11961954
> 
> ...


Great shots there mate, inclusive a great Rollie and ditto knife. Love it!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Becker said:


> Great shots there mate, inclusive a great Rollie and ditto knife. Love it!


Thank you very much.


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Kenny Ames (May 16, 2017)

What strap is this? Did it come w/ the watch?? Or aftermarket and if so what is it??? Thanks SO much!


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)

BLNR time.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K while relaxing with the family today


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona switch


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

68 photos shot from and around the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 5/28/2017


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Single red


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


>


Woah, that's a hell of a lot of photos to post in one night, Lagunatic. Good to see you and that gold sub back, but were you trying to make up for all that lost time? I felt like I was watching my uncle's vacation photos from Laguna beach. Hahahah.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Ranger









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11968322


Is that a CTS V?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Happy Memorial Day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

txaggie9307 said:


> Happy Memorial Day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a patriotic watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Cruising this week. First stop is in Roatan Honduras.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Holidays in Greece


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

1971 GMT faded Pepsi insert.


----------



## Papa_cool (Mar 12, 2017)

My little Air King 14000M


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you to all that serve and have served our great country


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

All steel today


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

BLNR on Glidelock! :-!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Lagunatic said:


>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

'Murica


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A lovely long weekend break in Paris...




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> A lovely long weekend break in Paris...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic shot of the tower Sri........and superb SD


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> A lovely long weekend break in Paris...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sri said:


> A lovely long weekend break in Paris...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite cities at by night!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> A lovely long weekend break in Paris...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Fab shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Already scarred


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay 79733









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Already scarred


First one hurts the worst ! Still 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

before departure .... preparing the check list ......









at sea ....


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Back to work after a long weekend..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Now My only watch and daily wearer. My German and Swiss girls getting along.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Day Date


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Day-c looking particularly good in this one mate!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Second stop today on our cruise is Harvest Caye, Belize.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Day-c looking particularly good in this one mate!


Thank you Becker 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Omega today and a cerveza 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

BLNR kind of day...which of course is every day.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Guinness for strength


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> before departure .... preparing the check list ......
> 
> View attachment 11976490
> 
> ...


That is just one damn good looking watch!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I won't say it's "Timeless", but it sure never gets old.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Gents... No TudoRolex today... Cheers


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm Batman


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Allow me a diversion from my Tudor posts... I marked #SpeedyTuesday with a new acquisition! My wife bought this for me to celebrate our 25th. Been drooling over this one for a year. Now she's mine. 

I'll admit I was a bit concerned about the size as I read about it but that fell away the minute it was on my wrist. Fits perfectly. What a beaut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Zenith powered Cal 36


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

By bike


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I want one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've actually handled this watch at a local ad and it definitely looks far better in steel. If your a two tone watch type of guy and like divers, give this one a look. You might be presently surprised.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Flypower said:


> Its been a while since my last post, my daily rotation for the next 7 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! A Batman vs Hulk cage match. Who will win. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Went vintage









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

daddyKC said:


> Zenith powered Cal 36


You sir are a creative dresser!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

SD









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Not my favorite NATO on this watch, but it's summery.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

My two-tone baby 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Today I'm wearing a piece which is not particularly popular among enthusiasts. I don't wear it often although I should as it's very comfortable.

Here's my Rolex Yacht-Master ref 116622 platinum dial on Hirsch Tiger strap, perforated water resistant leather with ventilated rubber lining

Hang on buddy, where's my yacht...?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

GMT...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

What a fresh combo that... Nice one Bill... Cheers



MickCollins1916 said:


> Not my favorite NATO on this watch, but it's summery.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This is a beautiful Tudor...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> What a fresh combo that... Nice one Bill... Cheers


Thank you, my friend!

Pepsi today.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor this morning


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good day mates!









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Amazing combo mate... Cheers



Buchmann69 said:


> Good day mates!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good day mates!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow What strap is that?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Becker said:


> Wow What strap is that?


It's a 20mm fabric strap that came with my Oris Divers 65....

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## mr2manycars (Sep 10, 2016)

THC


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Desk diving today with the Black Bay on bracelet









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Black bay fabric strap


----------



## brianbesurfhi (Dec 25, 2013)

My newest addition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Another Tudor to finish the day


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjalpha (Dec 14, 2012)

"hard at work" with the pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Monday you can fall apart
Tuesday Wednesday break my heart
Oh, Thursday doesn't even start
It's Friday I'm in love...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Monday you can fall apart
> Tuesday Wednesday break my heart
> Oh, Thursday doesn't even start
> It's Friday I'm in love...


Very nice Sri, and quoting The Cure too


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

The BBR has to be one of the best looking watches ever...

















Not that my pictures do it justice :-d


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many thanks MrB... One of my fav songs and watches )



MadMrB said:


> Very nice Sri, and quoting The Cure too


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I know what exactly you mean MrB  (took this out of my breast pocket, PM switch... BLNR may be back in action later in the pub  (are we mental???)  Cheers



MadMrB said:


> The BBR has to be one of the best looking watches ever...
> 
> View attachment 12004490
> 
> ...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


>


That matte dial  excellent shot 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Montblanc 'Nicolas'









@ the train museum


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I know what exactly you mean MrB  (took this out of my breast pocket, PM switch... BLNR may be back in action later in the pub  (are we mental???)  Cheers



MadMrB said:


> The BBR has to be one of the best looking watches ever...
> 
> View attachment 12004490
> 
> ...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> I know what exactly you mean MrB  (took this out of my breast pocket, PM switch... BLNR may be back in action later in the pub  (are we mental???)  Cheers


Yes definitely mental... but its fun!


----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Kicking back with my two tone..


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> Montblanc 'Nicolas'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De Nederlandse Spoorwegen?


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Still on this - a whole week; that's a record I think...


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Becker said:


> De Nederlandse Spoorwegen?


Ja, goed gezien! Dit was in het spoorwegmuseum in Utrecht. (Mijn zoontje rijdt voorop)

Yes, good eye! It was at the railroad museum in Utrecht in the Netherlands. (My son is riding up front)


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy friday hopefully


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

StephenRL said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 This is smoking hot!


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Taking the SD43 for a dip in the ocean in Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

At the DMV again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

HEDHNTR said:


> Taking the SD43 for a dip in the ocean in Fort Lauderdale.
> 
> View attachment 12009994


That's my beach! Where are you staying? Ritz or W?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wearing this one today










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Blue turtle for water gun showdown


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

From a night in town with drinks









To a morning on the range.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Better go spelunkin' with this heat... ☀☀☀


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

You probably can't tell from this picture, but first time in NYC for me!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND
Great weekend, Gents!









iP7


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Batman to start the weekend on the soccer field..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n this mornings walk

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Have a great WE all
Cheers


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

My new OP34 says "Hi!"



I hope everyone has a great weekend.
Carl


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> You probably can't tell from this picture, but first time in NYC for me!
> 
> View attachment 12014114


Hey Jonny, good to see you here after a while... Hope all is well... Enjoy Big Apple fella  Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> My new OP34 says "Hi!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Carl, it's such a classy piece... Almost pulled the trigger few days ago but wasn't sure about the size... Many congratulations mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hey Carl, it's such a classy piece... Almost pulled the trigger few days ago but wasn't sure about the size... Many congratulations mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate with your outfits size will not be an issue, in my honest opinion


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Sri said:


> Hey Jonny, good to see you here after a while... Hope all is well... Enjoy Big Apple fella  Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Sri! I've been lurking, but it's been a crazy couple of months. Unfortunately only in NY for the day, but I got to walk around quite a bit. I'll def be back soon.

Hope all all is well with you!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

My favorite watch to wear. Been on my wrist now for over 2 months. Even thinking of getting the blue now.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

A fitting end to my trip. I'll definitely be back.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Hey Carl, it's such a classy piece... Almost pulled the trigger few days ago but wasn't sure about the size... Many congratulations mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Sri. You know, I think it would look fantastic, especially with you being such a sharp dresser and all! Although, this little guy suits just about any type of attire. Here is a shot just taken of how it fits on my 7.5in wrist:



I honestly think you would enjoy having it in your collection. This is the second time I have had this model. First was the Air-King 114200, a few years ago, unfortunately the watch was stolen. Now the "Air-King" designation no longer belongs to this model. But they have nicely updated the hands, and made them bigger and more readable, and it is simply an OP34. I am hoping this year to broaden my collection with a couple more Rolex models, but from the ones I have seen and tried, this will likely remain my favourite.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

picklepossy said:


> My favorite watch to wear. Been on my wrist now for over 2 months. Even thinking of getting the blue now.
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


I have recently got a chance to see this model in real life, a few times. It is an outstanding piece, definitely one of the nicest diver watches. Tudor got absolutely everything right (or, should I say, left) on this model. And they left the updates on this model only to give it an exclusivity, which I really love. The other two models are lovely as well, and I especially like the blue one.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Uhrmensch said:


> Have a great WE all
> Cheers
> View attachment 12015466


Location London England. Wearing a Canucks shirt? WTF? Green and blue looking sharp!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> My new OP34 says "Hi!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Some games tonight. 
~Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Late day switch to this.

1971 mk5 1680.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Hulks out in force today !

This one still:









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)

SubC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Goodnight!


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Blue as always


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Just replaced the strap 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Root Beer for a few days, I'm not sure whether to keep this or not as it's been a while since I wore it.

Have a good one guys.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tried the new DJ this week, stunning watch and had the WG Pepsi on the wrist.

Nearly bought the DJ, maybe later this year.


----------



## golfertrb (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Just arrived .Not too big,not too small and just different enough from the norm.
Need to top up on polywatch to get rid of the scratch on the plexi 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## widiaman (May 28, 2017)

BB Bronze


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Tried the new DJ this week, stunning watch and had the WG Pepsi on the wrist.
> 
> Nearly bought the DJ, maybe later this year.


Wow that DJ looks gorgeous


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Love the contrast with my belt buckle


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gonna need more server space for lagunatic

Doing my best Sri impersonation









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MadMrB


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Becker said:


> MadMrB


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

darby11 said:


> Gonna need more server space for lagunatic
> 
> Doing my best Sri impersonation
> 
> ...


Oh Sir, you bloody sharp there... Beautiful Bleu Noir and brogues  Cheers


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Tried the new DJ this week, stunning watch and had the WG Pepsi on the wrist.
> 
> Nearly bought the DJ, maybe later this year.


Both are gorgeous. The WG Pepsi is definitely my favourite GMT model, though. Definitely on my bucket list, a dream I hope some day to fulfill!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Out riding today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Mate with your outfits size will not be an issue, in my honest opinion


Yeah mate... I like both the white/blue dials... Decisions mate...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Goodnight!


Stunning...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice day...


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


> My new OP34 says "Hi!"
> 
> Carl


Congrats Carl, looks fantastic!



CanuckMtTime said:


> Location London England. Wearing a Canucks shirt? WTF? Green and blue looking sharp!


Hehe, thank you - yeah not too many Canucks fans around these parts, aside from the odd tourist... :-d Vancouver is one of my absolute favourite cities, been quite a few times and hoping to make it back there this summer. Cheers


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

My submariner, however want to upgrade to a 90's get master!!


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh and also can a larger man wear a 34mm air king??


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Gorgeous day outside. Now I just need the cottonwood seeds to go away so I can strip and re-stain my deck.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey guys! As always awesome watches Sorry no Rolex or Tudor for me today... Enjoying my newest addition and I must say it's a great watch. Have a good one guys


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy Sunday All!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

traf said:


> Out riding today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the beast slows you down 1mph

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)

'Vette and SubC today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

darby11 said:


> I'm guessing the beast slows you down 1mph
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hahaha, Just what I thought: front wheel's heavier


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

darby11 said:


> I'm guessing the beast slows you down 1mph
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Precisely why I only wear it on the easy Sunday rides 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Afternoon switch for errands in the rain ☔ 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers, hope your weekend was a good one!










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunday afternoon with this one. Can't complain.


----------



## LordAnubis (Apr 6, 2017)

Finally get to wear my bronze.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Switch to my DJ


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Wearing this one today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> traf said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing this one today
> ...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 11844794
> 
> 
> Ranger today.


Details on the shoes/boots please!



qtip.416 said:


> Sunday afternoon with this one. Can't complain.


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

43 photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 6/4/2017


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*1964 TUDOR Air-Tiger






















*


----------



## brianbesurfhi (Dec 25, 2013)

Checking out an active volcano this afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Short drive with the old Speedmaster









To visit a large playground


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Lume catches light real fast on this thing


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Mornin' everybody!!!


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Coastal walks. New South Wales, Australia









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

carlhaluss said:


>


Love it buddy. Great piece!!!

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12030898


Your photos of the BB Red makes me want to get one.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12030898


Quite a composition capn'!


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Explorer on the winder, Black Bay Blue on the wrist again 👍


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

HEDHNTR said:


> View attachment 12034066


Uh oh, I like this one more and more 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

On leather today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This one again today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

brianbesurfhi said:


> Checking out an active volcano this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this Yellowstone?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

qtip.416 said:


> Sunday afternoon with this one. Can't complain.


Wow! ... Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## brianbesurfhi (Dec 25, 2013)

ivanos said:


> Is this Yellowstone?


Nope it's Kilauea, Hawaii.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Quick nite cap while expii'n a new city. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pepsi to start the work week


----------



## rnsm1979 (May 17, 2012)

after almost a month in RSC, now it is back 
miss my palley so much


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

rnsm1979 said:


> after almost a month in RSC, now it is back
> miss my palley so much
> View attachment 12040506


Do you mind sharing why it went back to RSC?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THC for me... I really need to get the cyclops for this. Does anyone here know what's best place for such in the UK? Many thanks


Cheers


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Enjoying a little time off









a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## PAM05 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


>




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Wow damn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor switch


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Driving home..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## yangtze (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good day Gents... Cheers


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Closing out work week with the Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a pleasant day, ladies and gents


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great shot Captain, as ever. Miss those beautiful streets of Athens 



capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12053690


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Changing it up today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Great shot Captain, as ever. Miss those beautiful streets of Athens


tnx mate ... summer is here ... and Athens waiting you ...:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Enduring a painful conference call but this makes me smile










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

My lovely "blue heaven"









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> By bike


Nice Becker  
Hope all is well 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Enjoy your Wednesday, gentlemen. I rolled up my sleeves and got my hands dirty today! JK, I put gloves on right after the picture :-/


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> GMT...


Really looks good Don   
Have you kept the YG sub too?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Monday you can fall apart
> Tuesday Wednesday break my heart
> Oh, Thursday doesn't even start
> It's Friday I'm in love...


Looks great matey   
You are having the second time zone with 12 hours difference?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Tried the new DJ this week, stunning watch and had the WG Pepsi on the wrist.
> 
> Nearly bought the DJ, maybe later this year.


OMG!!! Still on fire mate       
Congratulations on the master gmt 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12030898


As usual superb picture  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! ... Wow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Followed 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

BLNR GMT..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> THC for me... I really need to get the cyclops for this. Does anyone here know what's best place for such in the UK? Many thanks
> 
> Cheers


I recall we talked about this in Jakarta a while ago  
Looks good without matey 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


And yes!! That's a winner Dave  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

SC State House








Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

An off topic contribution, and so back to the topic I've been saving for another watch that I can buy now, but I can't decide between the subc ND, a 16710, or a D500... SD4k maybe... Back to the green subc... Kind of ironic somehow 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> An off topic contribution, and so back to the topic I've been saving for another watch that I can buy now, but I can't decide between the subc ND, a 16710, or a D500... SD4k maybe... Back to the green subc... Kind of ironic somehow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alex hope all is well. Always feels good to have this kind of 'problem' my friend!! Choose wisely!!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> And yes!! That's a winner Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks alex!



alex79 said:


> An off topic contribution, and so back to the topic I've been saving for another watch that I can buy now, but I can't decide between the subc ND, a 16710, or a D500... SD4k maybe... Back to the green subc... Kind of ironic somehow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the list, I've had them all except the sd4k, the d500 is staying  (and so is the hulk, but it hasn't come off the wife's wrist since it arrived last September)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Love the way the faux patina on the LHD matches the pickups and volume/tone knobs on my strat 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

GS and Hawaï shorts


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> GS and Hawaï shorts


Is that a Stormtrooper belt?


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Becker said:


> Is that a Stormtrooper belt?


Someone at work called it a Star Wars belt. But Stormtrooper is much cooler. Now all I need is a matching Stormtrooper Daytona!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Finally have another Tudor back in the stable. This Tudor Big Block Chrono checks a lot of boxes for me.


----------



## PAM05 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller got the nod this morning


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

strapfreak said:


> View attachment 12051298


Killer combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

alex79 said:


> An off topic contribution, and so back to the topic I've been saving for another watch that I can buy now, but I can't decide between the subc ND, a 16710, or a D500... SD4k maybe... Back to the green subc... Kind of ironic somehow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LVc always looked great on you! Tough call though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Still expii'n tonight. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makhdoom (Dec 31, 2014)

Stupid photobucket what happened to my link?


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Dedhed said:


> Still expii'n tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like San Antonio...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

So many nice photos today, hard to compete.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> An off topic contribution, and so back to the topic I've been saving for another watch that I can buy now, but I can't decide between the subc ND, a 16710, or a D500... SD4k maybe... Back to the green subc... Kind of ironic somehow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I ever had to get down to two - and no disrespect to the D500, 114060, and 16710, all of which I have tried and loved, but not owned - it would be these two.









If I had to pick a winner from amongst the lot, not matter the choices, it's SD4K, no problem at all. I really like this watch.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> If I ever had to get down to two - and no disrespect to the D500, 114060, and 16710, all of which I have tried and loved, but not owned - it would be these two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the SD4K Bill and I'll have an LV landing Friday. Let's see if I can get used to those chunky lugs.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> If I ever had to get down to two - and no disrespect to the D500, 114060, and 16710, all of which I have tried and loved, but not owned - it would be these two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bill, thanks for the heads up and advise  I know the SD4k is your favorite  
Hope all is well with you.

That SD4k looks great on your wrist!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> LVc always looked great on you! Tough call though...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe you are right my friend, I do miss the green subc  
I'll return the compliment, it looks great on your wrist as well 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Alex hope all is well. Always feels good to have this kind of 'problem' my friend!! Choose wisely!!


Hey mate, you are so right actually, to be honest I feel like I am more mature than before, really taking my time to choose which one to go with as I don't flip watches anymore 

Cheers 


traf said:


> Thanks alex!
> 
> From the list, I've had them all except the sd4k, the d500 is staying  (and so is the hulk, but it hasn't come off the wife's wrist since it arrived last September)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Haha yes Dave, the D500 is smoking hot    
Black dial is my favorite, same as yours 

All the best

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Put the bracelet on for today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> I agree with you on the SD4K Bill and I'll have an LV landing Friday. Let's see if I can get used to those chunky lugs.


So much to love...it's like picking between the Stones and the Beatles! I've been glad to see you've been rocking the SD4K in heavy rotation since arrival.



alex79 said:


> Hey Bill, thanks for the heads up and advise  I know the SD4k is your favorite
> Hope all is well with you.
> 
> That SD4k looks great on your wrist!
> ...


Thanks, Alex! Good choices all...and if you go with 16710, 500, or SubND, I will applaud any of them.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Love the way the faux patina on the LHD matches the pickups and volume/tone knobs on my strat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot of magnets Dave! Damn you're really making me want a Strat.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

MOV said:


> Looks like San Antonio...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Good eye 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

It has been a month since I last worn this watch.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## netwatch (Apr 25, 2016)

YEAH, your is definate WOw! WoW! WOW! Beautiful aged patina and overall condition of your watch. just gorgeous.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry no TudoRolex today (albeit BLNR nicely hiding in breast pocket for PM/evening pub switch  ... Have a nice day...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> Finally have another Tudor back in the stable. This Tudor Big Block Chrono checks a lot of boxes for me.


Beautiful! - And great strap...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

traf said:


> Love the way the faux patina on the LHD matches the pickups and volume/tone knobs on my strat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watches and guitars... how cool is that b-) |>


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So agree with you Bill... The SD4K is a combination of many good things. Cheers



MickCollins1916 said:


> If I ever had to get down to two - and no disrespect to the D500, 114060, and 16710, all of which I have tried and loved, but not owned - it would be these two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> So agree with you Bill... The SD4K is a combination of many good things. Cheers


Right on, Sri, and I am continuing on with it today as well!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great shot of a GREAT watch... What do you think of the new Basel2017 Dweller Bill? 



MickCollins1916 said:


> Right on, Sri, and I am continuing on with it today as well!


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1601 two tone









Calibre 1570 circa 1970









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

One day off wrist, and just couldn't not wear it today


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Great shot of a GREAT watch... What do you think of the new Basel2017 Dweller Bill?


Well, my initial reaction to its unveiling was not positive...I generally prefer watches sans cyclops (if given my druthers) and don't love the (relatively) large size. However, I'm trying to keep an open mind, and I figure I'll form a more solid opinion after seeing one in person.

In the event I like it enough, I'd add it, and could always have the cyclops popped off. There's no chance I'd give up SD4K for it though.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Sunny drive to Amsterdam headquarter


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day, Gentlemen.
> 
> View attachment 12067826
> 
> ...


Such a stunning rare piece...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> Watches and guitars... how cool is that b-) |>




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> That's a lot of magnets Dave! Damn you're really making me want a Strat.


You won't regret it, Ralph! Rock on brother 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Sri said:


> Such a stunning rare piece...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Tudor Heritage Chrono on a beautiful day (but stormy night)!


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12065426


Super cool photo!!!


----------



## brianbesurfhi (Dec 25, 2013)

Have an early flight and need to sleep but I'm currently hypnotized by this lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

5513

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

GS on new shoes


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

These items today


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

MadMrB said:


> Beautiful! - And great strap...


Thank you sir.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP7


----------



## FlyinMN (Aug 12, 2015)

Casual Friday...soon to be gleaming in the sun.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

My Daytona is heading towards my personal record of consecutive days of wear, can't see taking this off anytime soon.


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Back on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1675 calibre 1560 circa 1963 








"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

16233 TT DJ, X series, 1991.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Houston Grey (Sep 30, 2012)

Old Faithful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Part deux of Friday... Chilling in my City... How I love my City... London, I can never ever have enough of her!!!!!!!


----------



## brianbesurfhi (Dec 25, 2013)

Rainy day at the resort.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

sportura said:


> My Daytona is heading towards my personal record of consecutive days of wear, can't see taking this off anytime soon.


I hear you, I've gone through at least 3 honeymoons with mine. Wore it today:









On a separate note, tried on a rail dial 1665 that I want but unfortunately can't justify at the moment



















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

My other black chrono


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*1964 TUDOR Air-Tiger #HarleyDavidson 














*


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> You won't regret it, Ralph! Rock on brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Wish I played more Dave, I can't justify another guitar. You did inspire me to take the LP out tonight. I like the three pickup, three sub dail theme.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Wish I played more Dave, I can't justify another guitar. You did inspire me to take the LP out tonight. I like the three pickup, three sub dail theme.
> 
> View attachment 12084218


That's a beauty! Probably plays like a dream 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Saturday morning


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

Today I pulled out my old 1962 Precision. Old and full of class.

~


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Ol' Speedy & (end boss) jeans over leather shoes


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Looks to be a nice Saturday.


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Last night's dinner with the wifey










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, Speedy today 









iP7


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great weekend, Gents.


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Afternoon change for a wedding, with the perfect watch for the occasion...









Time for another drink  ...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Daytona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot, great watch!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Great shot, great watch!


Thanks Becker! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

sickondivers said:


> *1964 TUDOR Air-Tiger #HarleyDavidson
> View attachment 12084170
> 
> View attachment 12084178
> ...


A vintage Tudor and a Harley... now that's a whole other level of cool b-) :-!


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Back from a great morning of climbing on the mountain. Now...old man nap time.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sub getting some splash park action with the kids

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdrsm (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 12091794
> 
> 
> Back from a great morning of climbing on the mountain. Now...old man nap time.


I love that perlon on the ranger, Ralph! These Tudor heritage models are strap chameleons. Switched to BBN on NATO for the evening.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Working today, trade show..


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Not a Rolex, today. Sorry.









Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice weekend... Cheers


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

TBB! just changed the tudor OEM rubber strap to an @erikasoriginals black ops parachute strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Sunday


----------



## imarx (Apr 29, 2014)

Enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Haven't posted in a while. Wearing the Daytona today. Also posting a wristshot from a recent trip. Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Yacthie


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Deepsea today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## steveg80 (Jun 8, 2017)

DJ today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

I do wear casual outfits, yes... and watches casually...


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP7


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

It's "Hammer Time"!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Vintage Sunday with my 1971 Red Sub.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

Casual Class


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Switch


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*'64 Vintage Tudor AIR-TIGER





























*


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snake


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Espresso and work, then a bit side step.


----------



## imarx (Apr 29, 2014)

Happy Monday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

My favourite divers... Cheers


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy week ahead ... time for a freddo coffee ......


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Chillin by the pool..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Really looks good Don
> Have you kept the YG sub too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi mate, sold the Sub and bought this instead.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> Finally have another Tudor back in the stable. This Tudor Big Block Chrono checks a lot of boxes for me.


Great BB, definitely an underrated watch at the moment.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


>


Very nice


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


>


Had an opportunity to try one at the weekend, great watch, much better than expected.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Daytona today.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Great combo!



Brisman said:


> Daytona today.


Yep...that works!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Out for an evening walk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Black Bay and BBQ


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

New Velcro RubberB.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The great summer strap conundrum, sorted!


----------



## knebo (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi everyone!
To be honest, I'm not wearing this watch right now... but I'm thinking about my first mechanical watch purchase...! Important stuff ;-)
I'm absolutely in love with the design of the Tudor Heritage Ranger (41mm case; 48mm lug to lug), but I'm worried about my small wrists (6.7 inch). Here are some wrist shots. What do you think?? Too large? Thanks for your opinions!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Go for it mate. Looks perfect on your wrist... Cheers



knebo said:


> Hi everyone!
> To be honest, I'm not wearing this watch right now... but I'm thinking about my first mechanical watch purchase...! Important stuff ;-)
> I'm absolutely in love with the design of the Tudor Heritage Ranger (41mm case; 48mm lug to lug), but I'm worried about my small wrists (6.7 inch). Here are some wrist shots. What do you think?? Too large? Thanks for your opinions!!
> 
> ...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> New Velcro RubberB.


Cool! Did you put it on the new dweller??

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Does Tudor also sell coffee?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

traf said:


> Cool! Did you put it on the new dweller??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Unfortunately nothing is available for the new SD yet. 

But it feels great on the Sub


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Black Bay today









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Vroom.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Unfortunately nothing is available for the new SD yet.
> 
> But it feels great on the Sub


What's the lug width? 21 or 22mm?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

knebo said:


> Hi everyone!
> To be honest, I'm not wearing this watch right now... but I'm thinking about my first mechanical watch purchase...! Important stuff ;-)
> I'm absolutely in love with the design of the Tudor Heritage Ranger (41mm case; 48mm lug to lug), but I'm worried about my small wrists (6.7 inch). Here are some wrist shots. What do you think?? Too large? Thanks for your opinions!!
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with Sri. Looks fantastic on you. Buy, buy, buy!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't take it off.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

This is not what I'm wearing today but I picked it up last Friday and wore it all weekend.










I also bumped into a fellow enthusiast at a pub Saturday night wearing this little gem from 94'. That doesn't happen very often but it was nice talking watches between song sets.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

traf said:


> What's the lug width? 21 or 22mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


I guess you mean the new SD. It has a 22mm lug width based on my metal ruler. 

Meanwhile, Velcro Sub today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> This is not what I'm wearing today but I picked it up last Friday and wore it all weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Jason!! Initial thoughts? My wife has still yet to take hers off 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Congrats Jason!! Initial thoughts? My wife has still yet to take hers off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave, I love the color. Green has been my favorite color since I was a kid but as you know finding a tasteful green watch can be difficult (unless you prefer bronze). I have tried this one on dozens of times over the past few years but could never get over the chunky lugs, same reason I've never owned a modern Sub. I wore it all weekend and really enjoyed it. Although it is thinner than the SD4K to me it wears much larger. Given the events surrounding this acquisition it might very well be a keeper though. I had it shipped to Asheville Friday because my wife and I were celebrating our 18th anniversary with a weekend away without kids. While I excitedly opened the box after picking it up my knife slipped and put a major ding in my 1815 u/d........now that ones a keeper. Ah the joys of a klutz playing with expensive toys. 

Lest you think me a cad for treating myself and not my lady, I picked this up for her.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Good Lord you guys have some good looking watches.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

BBN today, with its predecessor at the Brisbane G2G over the weekend









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


I'll join the party Bill... This blue is insane


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks Dave, I love the color. Green has been my favorite color since I was a kid but as you know finding a tasteful green watch can be difficult (unless you prefer bronze). I have tried this one on dozens of times over the past few years but could never get over the chunky lugs, same reason I've never owned a modern Sub. I wore it all weekend and really enjoyed it. Although it is thinner than the SD4K to me it wears much larger. Given the events surrounding this acquisition it might very well be a keeper though. I had it shipped to Asheville Friday because my wife and I were celebrating our 18th anniversary with a weekend away without kids. While I excitedly opened the box after picking it up my knife slipped and put a major ding in my 1815 u/d........now that ones a keeper. Ah the joys of a klutz playing with expensive toys.
> 
> Lest you think me a cad for treating myself and not my lady, I picked this up for her.


Very nice! Congrats to you and your wife, but it seems you've outdone yourself for the 20th anni 

Sounds like you've adjusted to the large lugs and are enjoying the green! Sorry to hear about the booboo on the 1815 but that's one way to decide which ones are for keeps 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Very nice! Congrats to you and your wife, but it seems you've outdone yourself for the 20th anni
> 
> Sounds like you've adjusted to the large lugs and are enjoying the green! Sorry to hear about the booboo on the 1815 but that's one way to decide which ones are for keeps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks very much and right you are my friend, it will be hard to top this one. Good thing my wife values spontaneity


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Such a Great piece


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Becker said:


> Such a Great piece


Great match with the sharp suit, tie and double mock shoes! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Need that depth rating for the rain today ☔

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

rolex seadweller.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

16750 pepsi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 for hump day this week


----------



## esmarquette (Apr 9, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> 16710 for hump day this week


New to me BBB!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The balance of the SD is amazing. Big, but balanced.


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Black bay on hump day. All the best Gents!


----------



## yangtze (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Self-portrait.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

5513

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Just picked up the correct genuine bracelet off EBay to finish this off perfectly in my mind 
The leather strap is nice and comfortable but would rot and wither on my sweaty wrists this time of year









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona Thursday 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Changing things up today...


----------



## three_tw (Jun 9, 2008)

Just picked this baby up today, posted already in the public forum


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Can anybody recommend a good perlon strap for my SubC?

Edit: Preferably shipped from the US. 

Thanks!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

three_tw said:


> Just picked this baby up today, posted already in the public forum
> 
> View attachment 12137162


VERY nice! Congrats :-!


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Strap might be somewhat distastefully casual for the rest of the get up, but sometimes you just DGAF. That and changing back to the bracelet is a royal pain. LHD today just because...,,


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Kenny Ames (May 16, 2017)

Smart.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MOV said:


> Great match with the sharp suit, tie and double mock shoes!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you sir!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Rotate


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor on today


----------



## Don Madson (Apr 19, 2016)

My newly - acquired 1986/87 6694.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

three_tw said:


> Just picked this baby up today, posted already in the public forum
> 
> View attachment 12137162


Congrats!

Make sure to post in the Official Daytona Owner's Club thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/daytona-owner-club-3943122.html#post42618946


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sub









iP7


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Mohawk + Calibre 36 + Convertible


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

New edition to the watch box. Hope you're having a great Friday.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Happy Friday, gents!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Pbandle (Sep 8, 2015)

114060. Just purchased.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the perfect everyday watch today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

qtip.416 said:


> New edition to the watch box. Hope you're having a great Friday.


Congrats, Q! That's a beauty 

It's Manhattan time.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

The thickness for me









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Congrats, Q! That's a beauty
> 
> It's Manhattan time.


Great minds think alike.........watch wise at least. I'm sipping a Makers46 neat of course


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Great minds think alike.........watch wise at least. I'm sipping a Makers46 neat of course


Excellent taste on all fronts, buddy! 

I made an evening switch for some grilling at home.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Today...









Time to chill, have a good weekend...









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

qtip.416 said:


> New edition to the watch box. Hope you're having a great Friday.


Wow! That is a real beauty. Beautiful patina on that one. Stunning pic as well! Congratulations.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

BB36


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> The thickness for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's substantial Dave. I think my selection today could fit inside that case. After a week of the Daytona on wrist a went thin and German today.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> That's substantial Dave. I think my selection today could fit inside that case. After a week of the Daytona on wrist a went thin and German today.
> 
> View attachment 12153578


Ralph, it's a whole lot of Rolex on the wrist ! It's funny, when I put the Daytona back on after a few days with the DSSD, it feels like I'm wearing an ultra thin watch ?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

From the other day


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> New edition to the watch box. Hope you're having a great Friday.


Fantastic new addition, congratulations


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Father's Day pregaming.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


> New edition to the watch box. Hope you're having a great Friday.


Fantastic, congratulations! 👏👏👍


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

What's your weekend wrist game? Great weekend... Cheers


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Wishing All of You a great weekend!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy weekend, gents! Trusty 114060 still making me happy


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

DJ 16233

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy Saturday all


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Sub again.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I really need to get out more!:roll: This is my second pic today of my OP34. I just like this photo better because it gives a better idea of the size and how it wears on my wrist. Of all the watches I have owned over the years, this has to be my favorite. Almost identical to my Air-King, but even better due to improvements of the size of the hands.



Also, the watch fit me perfectly right away. Not even needing to change the position of the end link in the clasp, with the three micro adjustments. Even when I wear other watches, I somehow miss this one. Just over a year since the Air-King has been gone, and I can't think why I waited this long to replace it.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

DSSD... little guy passed out on me 

Edit: for some reason Tapatalk is not letting me post pics..

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I am enjoying the green sub today while relaxing at home with my kids


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> DSSD... little guy passed out on me
> 
> Edit: for some reason Tapatalk is not letting me post pics..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


The watch passed out? Hopefully not I don't think I've ever heard of that


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> DSSD... little guy passed out on me
> 
> Edit: for some reason Tapatalk is not letting me post pics..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


That can't be good.???


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Ribeyes and Rolex. Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Tudor black bay blue


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Evening switch


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

For a guy who'd largely avoided NATO straps previously, I've been rocking them often of late, and really enjoying them.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> The watch passed out? Hopefully not I don't think I've ever heard of that





AzHadEnuf said:


> That can't be good.???


Sorry for the misunderstanding gents, the comment largely depended on the photo of my son asleep on my lap and sadly Tapatalk still won't allow me to post it for some reason. Here's a pic of the DSSD from today, safe and sound 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

There we go!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> There we go!
> View attachment 12162386
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Happy Fathers Day Dave!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Weekend mode


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Happy Fathers Day Dave!


Thanks Ralph!! Right back at you (?) sir!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> There we go!
> View attachment 12162386
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Haha, I figured that's what you were posting just thought I'd have a little fun. As mentioned Happy Fathers Day buddy! My oldest is taking me to one of our favorite courses in the morning.....can't wait.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Thanks Ralph!! Right back at you (?) sir!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave, I miss the days when my little guy would fall asleep in my lap...then again he's 6'3" now. A great Fathers Day to all of the Dads out there!


----------



## daveto (Jun 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Strap change... for daddy's duty.
Happy Father's Day to all the great dads here.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Enjoy your Father's Day all!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My new Tudor.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Happy father's day.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Happy Father's Day gents. May your wives take it easy on you today








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

On the road for a last minute shopping trip with my BB41. Happy Father's Day!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy Father's Day to all and congrats to Porsche on the 24 hours @ Le Mans win! Wearing the Daytona 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, EP today 









iP7


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Father's Day(tona) to all.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Green today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> Wow! That is a real beauty. Beautiful patina on that one. Stunning pic as well! Congratulations.





MickCollins1916 said:


> Congrats, Q! That's a beauty





MadMrB said:


> Fantastic, congratulations! ???


Thanks all so much, gents. I'm very happy to have stumbled onto it.



Brisman said:


> Fantastic new addition, congratulations


I misssed out on yours, D so I couldn't let this one pass me.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

SD.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Lukebor said:


> Sorry Gents, EP today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to apologize. I love this watch, my favorite chronograph. The El Primero movement does have an affiliation with Rolex. I recently learned that for a time Rolex used this movement - with some modifications of their own - in the Daytona, around 1988. Don't remember all the details. Anyway, I am considering this one as my next watch.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> My new Tudor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most times I don't like date functions on a watch dial. But this is an exception. So well done, oversize and legible and actually enhances the dial.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Hotter than help here in Holland, airconditioned car though and blue Tudor keeps it cool


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

franco60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great piece!!


----------



## Mjhullett (May 18, 2015)

It's a Black Bay kind of day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> No need to apologize. I love this watch, my favorite chronograph. The El Primero movement does have an affiliation with Rolex. I recently learned that for a time Rolex used this movement - with some modifications of their own - in the Daytona, around 1988. Don't remember all the details. Anyway, I am considering this one as my next watch.


Agreed  go for it - it's really lovely watch!
Indeed, EP was used in Daytona in 1988, it was ref: 16520, with the EP 4030 caliber.


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

Blue Heaven Daytona









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Only 113 degrees currently here in AZ, so..we're all excited. 🤦🏻


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Evening coffee


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

My oldest son took me and my dad out for a round at one of our favorite courses today and stayed for a wonderful dinner cooked by my middle son. Happy Father's Day to all the Dads!


----------



## Case61 (Aug 24, 2015)

Vintage 1977 1803 DD with Italian day dial. (And, yes, I'm too lazy to reset the day and the date. It's a real pain on the 1803) Cheers!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sacsha007 said:


> Blue Heaven Daytona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you swap a blue dial into the SS Daytona 116520? Looks awesome 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

traf said:


> Did you swap a blue dial into the SS Daytona 116520? Looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Yup. Gen 116509 blue heaven dial in a 116520.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's summer time... Today London's hotter than Corfu, Ibiza and Miami... Cheers


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Cheers on this beautiful Monday morning.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Rsubnodate (Jun 19, 2017)

Great pic of your Tudor Submariner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Cote (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sacsha007 said:


> Yup. Gen 116509 blue heaven dial in a 116520.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Is it really called "blue heaven"? I love it even more now 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> It's summer time... Today London's hotter than Corfu, Ibiza and Miami... Cheers


Stay safe out there Sri... London is hot right now in more ways than one ??.♂

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

In the Desert Southwest we dont have Casual Fridays, we have, it's going to be 114 degrees today, lose the tie and jacket days. Hanging out on my office patio knowing all to well what it will be like in a few hours. HAve a great day all, Keep Cool!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Daytona today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## The_Time_Teller (Jun 15, 2017)

View attachment DSC_0631.jpg
Currently wearing my #2940 Bubbleback!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many thanks for your kind words mate... Yeah, there's a lot going on lately... Love (and watches) is all we need  Cheers

Evening pub switch...



traf said:


> Stay safe out there Sri... London is hot right now in more ways than one ??.♂
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So beautiful and stunning... Thanks for posting... Cheers



The_Simple_Consultant said:


> View attachment 12176514
> Currently wearing my #2940 Bubbleback!


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Great watches as always guys! 
I'm switching out on my two favs at the moments! Have a great day!


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

traf said:


> Is it really called "blue heaven"? I love it even more now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Hahah it did the same thing for me. I liked the dial but loved the name. Rolex and their clever marketing!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

qtip.416 said:


>


Stunning! - An incredible picture 👏👏👏


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Love the matte dial and pop of red...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy Monday


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hope everyone had a good weekend and Fathers Day! This was on my wrist









And today, happy Monday all...









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

A PCL kinda post.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Clean


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kermit









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona Monday 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

vintage tudor day date with sunburst dial


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor Style evening


----------



## Dylan80 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


>


Every once in a while, while scrolling through the WRUW tread I just get stoped in my tracks...like with a photo like this. Great shot qtip!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Every once in a while, while scrolling through the WRUW tread I just get stoped in my tracks...like with a photo like this. Great shot qtip!


Thanks so much for the kind words. I'm combining my two favourite hobbies: watches and photography.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

MadMrB said:


> Stunning! - An incredible picture 👏👏👏


Thank you sir!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Pelagos on stingray strap









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THC for me... Cheers


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

BB in action ......!!!


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Going in for LASIK today so no "valuables" lol 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sub today.


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Vincent401 (Sep 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Speedy + local brewed beer


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II this Tuesday


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

From earlier.


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

carfanatic991 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a classic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice!
Should I describe the BBQ-ish smell and my-eyes-are-open-but-I-see-nothing feeling to you? 












traf said:


> Going in for LASIK today


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> Nice!
> Should I describe the BBQ-ish smell and my-eyes-are-open-but-I-see-nothing feeling to you?


Such a clean look.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

A quick change of clothes and timepiece before heading downtown tonight.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sacsha007 said:


> Blue Heaven Daytona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


>


Great pic. mate.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Going in for LASIK today so no "valuables" lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope it went well, so worth it.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sea Dweller 1665 with a new vintage coming in a few days....

IG - watchbrisman


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Nice!
> Should I describe the BBQ-ish smell and my-eyes-are-open-but-I-see-nothing feeling to you?


Definitely comparable to getting abducted by aliens in more ways than one, with the entire mothership coming down onto your eyes and blinding you, then the seared flesh smell, followed by instant gratification in the greatest form!

Haven't been able to see without aid for 20 years!



MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12192162


Digging this one mr B 



Brisman said:


> Hope it went well, so worth it.


Thank you Don! It went perfectly so far.



Brisman said:


> Sea Dweller 1665 with a new vintage coming in a few days....
> 
> IG - watchbrisman


Any hints?? Excited to say the least!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Any hints?? Excited to say the least!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Hard to say without giving it away....it's a Rolex

And pleased your eye surgery worked out....a great feeling.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Hard to say without giving it away....it's a Rolex
> 
> And pleased your eye surgery worked out....a great feeling.


Diver, GMT, or chrono? 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy Wednesday


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Really digging this combo, Bill! Killing it with these natos, I may throw one back on the Daytona later today for fun 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Using this to time the 4 hour intervals between eye drops !! Talk about practical functionality ??









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Really digging this combo, Bill! Killing it with these natos, I may throw one back on the Daytona later today for fun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks, Dave! I tend to be a bracelet fan, but the Ranger looks good on so many NATOs that I can't resist.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Wearing the GMT today.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Submariner 16610. A true classic


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12191882


Love the red grape !


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

Tudor 94010 with MKII Dial


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Expy 2









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My one and only Rolex Sub.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

mrhy56 said:


> Expy 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Afternoon switch as I wait for my kids swim practice








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> Afternoon switch as I wait for my kids swim practice
> View attachment 12198650
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch. Oh how I remember my kids swim practice and those LONG swim meets.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K for hump day this week


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SDc


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning folks!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*1964 ROLEX / TUDOR Air-Tiger



























*


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Tudor chrono 😎


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## specialagentstu (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Enjoying some insanely beautiful weather in Seattle!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Daytona for Thursday


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Just seemed like the watch for today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Date-Day today


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

End of the work week --> Time for weekend!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Love how the Daytona dresses down on a NATO



















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent401 (Sep 14, 2016)

Little man dust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the LVc today, it did alright with the wet weather


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Yesterday and today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Yesterday







Today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

Batman for today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Same as yesterday. Only brought one watch this trip.


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New watch for me, quite rare and possible not been on here before.

1965 Glossy Gilt 5513 in fantastic condition.

Sorry about the pic. quality, a bit poor in all my excitement today, I'll try again in the next few days.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Madagascar dejavu


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

5513 with correct bracelet and end links but it has had a replacement hands, dial and bezel. Case and bracelet are minty. The 1520 is running great.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


>


Was wondering when we'd see this one again! Lovely shot as usual, Carl 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New watch for me, quite rare and possible not been on here before.
> 
> 1965 Glossy Gilt 5513 in fantastic condition.
> 
> ...


Congrats Don!! These are fetching preowned PM money now! Great find 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


>


Such a clean and crisp look!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

At last, an Explorer 1 (114270)!



New to me this week and I'm loving the dial. Cool little watch for sure :-!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

SDc.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Gents, apologies for this...

Bit gutted, missed the Fedex delivery today... Back to back meetings... Just a humble incoming which I have always appreciated since it's release... Hate this waiting game... Have a great Friday Gents... Cheers

Sri


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy Friday!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

At the airport and off to Athens, 10 days in Greece is going to be a great time for the whole family.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Weekend!!


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New watch for me, quite rare and possible not been on here before.
> 
> 1965 Glossy Gilt 5513 in fantastic condition.
> 
> ...


Yep...I'd have a tough time taking that one off. Glossy Gilt Subs, doesn't get much better than that. Beautiful example Don, wear it in the very best of health!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Always get the best D. Enjoy it! congrats.



Brisman said:


> New watch for me, quite rare and possible not been on here before.
> 
> 1965 Glossy Gilt 5513 in fantastic condition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

I have my 18238 on today. Love this reference, at 36mm I don't think it is over the top. I turned 50 last week so will be sporting it more often!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Maiden said:


> I have my 18238 on today. Love this reference, at 36mm I don't think it is over the top. I turned 50 last week so will be sporting it more often!


A Rolex Day-Date in any configuration is never over the top IMO. A true gentleman's watch. Congratulations on both the 50th and the beautiful gold Day-Date!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

A perfect end to the work week, and the start of a week's vacation. Saw this OP34 last evening at the AD, and the olive green dial just works so well for me. Really my colours! It is almost impossible, at least so far, for me to take a photo that portrays anywhere near the beauty of the dial. And the subtlety of the small orange markers, which are much more vibrant and apparent in the photos than in real life. The orange markers, along with the bright white lumed markers on the dial make a beautiful contrast. Truly one of the richest dials I have seen. In many ways, the humble OP34 is, for me, the ultimate Rolex, and this dial is probably the ultimate of all of them:









Sorry, I didn't intend for this to turn into a mini review!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Brisman said:


> New watch for me, quite rare and possible not been on here before.
> 
> 1965 Glossy Gilt 5513 in fantastic condition.
> 
> ...


Truly a fantastic piece! It really is in superb condition. I would say the way that patina has developed - not only with the lume but on the entire watch and bracelet - is nothing short of sublime. A real treasure.
Congratulations,
Carl


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

traf said:


> Love how the Daytona dresses down on a NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really great!

iP7


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Lukebor said:


> Looks really great!
> 
> iP7


Thank you sir 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

In door sky dive 







The present from missusKC for Father's Day.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> In door sky dive


Very cool!! The speedy is ??

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> New watch for me, quite rare and possible not been on here before.
> 
> 1965 Glossy Gilt 5513 in fantastic condition.
> 
> ...


What a stunner mate... Many congratulations 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Put this one on the bulang strap 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

traf said:


> Put this one on the bulang strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sharp. Both this and the NATO, although I think this leather strap has the edge. Lovely, rich looking leather.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a great choice today!



Just starting 10 days of vacation, so it has to be the new olive green dial version. Since I won't be at work for 10 days, this is a unique opportunity for me to wear a new watch exclusively for that length of time:





I hope that all of you enjoy the weekend as much as I will. We all know that very little brings more enjoyment than wearing a new watch! Definitely one of my ultimate pleasures in life.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Looks sharp. Both this and the NATO, although I think this leather strap has the edge. Lovely, rich looking leather.


Thanks Carl! B&S make some top notch straps 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


>


Beautiful warm olive green dial + funky orange accents!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Share wrist with these two today..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Share wrist time with these two today..









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> I have a great choice today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful dial and one that I had not seen previously. Congrats!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> I have a great choice today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a pair, I love the richness of the green and the 369 dial is so elegant


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

daddyKC said:


> Beautiful warm olive green dial + funky orange accents!


Thanks. Yes, I don't think they could have picked a better colour to go with the green.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

114060 with IPA and music from Whiskeytown.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Home in the best city on earth, Buffalo, NY, for the weekend.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Missed this bad boy









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Taking my daughter for a "ride" in the hood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Great first day sightseeing in Athens, highlight being the Parthenon.

The Gods told me this was the first Daytona Ceramic to make the pilgrimage up the Acropolis.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Home in the best city on earth, Buffalo, NY, for the weekend.


Perfect time to go to Buffalo...no snow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

Out and about with the 114060 today. I am never disappointed when I look at this machine. Depending on the light, the entire watch can look different.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy weekend, folks


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub again today with some weird fungus that's all over my yard? Must be the wet weather


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Green sub for me today...


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Sunday morning soccer practici


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

The Polar again for a nice beach ride this morning...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Pelagos on a new Erika's MN strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


>


Stunning! Congratulations on a beautiful pickup, Carl! I hope you get many years of enjoyment out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Crabtree said:


> The Polar again for a nice beach ride this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller for a relaxing Sunday with the family


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Gorgeous morning here in Santorini, really enjoying our time in Greece.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Work day so the defecto Ranger










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronze baby!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Off to work with the Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## specialagentstu (Mar 17, 2017)

Trying the Pelagos on Blue Leather!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

First day of vacation. This is now officially the most beautiful Rolex I have ever owned:



Have a great week everyone.
Carl


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

carlhaluss said:


> First day of vacation. This is now officially the most beautiful Rolex I have ever owned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Back to work with the Daytona










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Blue GS left









Anchor right


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona to start the week off right


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Day 2 in Santorini, Greece, quickly becoming one of our favorite vacation destinations, ever.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece guys!!

New sd!! 









Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sub Monday


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

SD









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Non-Rolex, but a new arrival today. I am loving the destro look!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Flight case, Barba jacket, Rolex DJ


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Non-Rolex, but a new arrival today. I am loving the destro look!


Nice, congratulations! :-!

I was destro yesterday with this:









Back with Tudor today:


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That discontinued Dweller delight... Cheers


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Same day, same place different watch...









Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Make that 3 dwellers in a row









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Loving the Dweller line up mate... Beautiful watches here as always... Cheers 



traf said:


> Make that 3 dwellers in a row
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

traf said:


> Make that 3 dwellers in a row
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Pretty sweet...may I ask how big your wrist is?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Gfxdaddy said:


> Pretty sweet...may I ask how big your wrist is?


Thanks! 6.75-7" depending on temperature. Very flat.

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

traf said:


> Thanks! 6.75-7" depending on temperature. Very flat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Ah...the Sea Dweller may well be too large for my 6.3" wrists. It sits perfectly on yours though!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Hard to say goodbye to Santorini but Crete awaits here at the halfway point of our vacation. Greece is wonderful. The 500LN loves the late sunsets.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

sportura said:


> Hard to say goodbye to Santorini but Crete awaits here at the halfway point of our vacation. Greece is wonderful. The 500LN loves the late sunsets.


Brilliant mate... Greece is true paradise... I'm off to Corfu and AntiPaxos this weekend for 10 days... Can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


>


Hey Carl, what the hell is that? She's too beautiful mate... So you got this and the white one eh? Too much ammo mate... Classy taste indeed... These are high on my list... Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Non-Rolex, but a new arrival today. I am loving the destro look!


Nice one Bill... Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sri said:


> Brilliant mate... Greece is true paradise... I'm off to Corfu and AntiPaxos this weekend for 10 days... Can't wait
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, enjoy!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer ii


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy hour time








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Cooling off the hotness.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Commute


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> Commute


Is that an Everest strap?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

GreatScott said:


> Is that an Everest strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's a RubberB, Velcro version.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice day...


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Trying the Submariner 16610 on grey Zuludiver strap.


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Black Bay, In House Movement, OEM NATO strap









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Going blue today...


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Tudor chrono 👍


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

May I join? My newest acquisition...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blue blue blue... Love it


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

carlhaluss said:


> I have a great choice today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always admired photos of this watch, but never seen it in person. I like sub 40mm watches, but I'm concerned 34 is maybe a little small for my 7.25 inch wrist. Looks great on you, though!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

MrDanno said:


> I've always admired photos of this watch, but never seen it in person. I like sub 40mm watches, but I'm concerned 34 is maybe a little small for my 7.25 inch wrist. Looks great on you, though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Well, my wrist is exactly the same size as your's. I usually prefer smaller watches, although depending upon the watch I can also go bigger. My largest right now is an Oris Divers 65 at 40mm.

This photo, as it is taken at a further distance from my wrist, will give you a better idea of how it fits on my wrist:


It was the photos of the 60th Anniversary Rolex Day-Date 40mm (not a Limited Edition, but Rolex designates it 60th Anniversary), in either white gold or Everose gold. Since I can't afford such a watch right now, I though I would look at this OP34. Fell in love instantly. It is my 2nd OP34. When the time comes for me to get a gold watch, as I already have this beautiful dial, I would go for something else. The white lumed markers and the smaller orange accents at the ends of the markers really help to make this a most attractive dial. Try the 34mm, you might like it! It is the only Oyster Perpetual model available with this dial.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Blue blue blue... Love it


You have excellent taste, Sri. That leather strap you have chosen looks great with the blue Pelagos and accompaniments!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

The i today


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

hun23 said:


> The i today


I do love that watch! The temptation to make that my next watch is really great. I would have to sell three of my current watches first, then add some cash, but the more I see of this i, the more tempted I am.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Crete is awesome.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

jam karet said:


> May I join? My newest acquisition...
> 
> View attachment 12264514
> 
> ...


YES! Nice pickup. You're gonna dig it. 

I wore my ranger to work, but this guy for the evening.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

*BLNR again.*


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> It's a RubberB, Velcro version.


Velcro version?

How is it?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Gilty.....

on a mates wrist, didn't think I was going to get it back.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Velcro version?
> 
> How is it?


It's not bad for comfort actually, esp if you were between holes on the tang.

Unfortunately, it might require a keeper to keep it from pulling off at times.

Also, I was expecting the loop to be closer to the side of my wrist, instead of right at the centre of it. Luckily it flexes out of the way when compressed so I can't really feel it.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a brand new Rubber B strap (received minutes ago, 4 days UPS blazing fast delivery door to door Miami beach to Delhi). The quality is outstanding and par to its rather pricey tag. Very satisfied with the looks and fit, particularly with the OEM deployant buckle. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers Carl... Very kind words... Cheers



carlhaluss said:


> You have excellent taste, Sri. That leather strap you have chosen looks great with the blue Pelagos and accompaniments!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The Rose and that smile...
My first Tudor purchased in Geneve in 2012. The year when it was such a rave at BaselWorld 2012... A very special Tudor for me... Good day!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Smiling too today...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Fantastic shot Mr B... Love that perfect 10:10 smiley face  Cheers



MadMrB said:


> Smiling too today...
> 
> View attachment 12273034


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Fantastic shot Mr B... Love that perfect 10:10 smiley face  Cheers


Cheers Sri |>


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

One of those days....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> It's not bad for comfort actually, esp if you were between holes on the tang.
> 
> Unfortunately, it might require a keeper to keep it from pulling off at times.
> 
> Also, I was expecting the loop to be closer to the side of my wrist, instead of right at the centre of it. Luckily it flexes out of the way when compressed so I can't really feel it.


Thanks mate, interesting, didn't realise they were doing these.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## d.sane (Jun 25, 2017)

hun23 said:


> Date-Day today


lovely watch


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

What a shot Captain... Your pix are just amazing mate... Greece Ah! In two days I'm in Corfu mate... Can't wait )



capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12273762


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, hope all is well with you all. 
I know I know déjà vu 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT Master '71










Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## specialagentstu (Mar 17, 2017)

I posted this in another thread :O BUT .. Im really excited about this Strap! Thank Micah from vintagestraps.com!!


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> YES! Nice pickup. You're gonna dig it.
> 
> I wore my ranger to work, but this guy for the evening.


Thanks Bill! I am definitely digging it.

Btw, that strap on your EZM looks awesome. I received a similar strap with my ranger so I may have to switch it up for the weekend. Cheers!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey mate, what the hell is this? 2 liner Pelagos and what a stunning shot that!!!! Bloody hell, I want one!!!  Where have you been mate... Hope all is well matey  Cheers...

My current situation...



alex79 said:


> Hello guys, hope all is well with you all.
> I know I know déjà vu
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hey mate, what the hell is this? 2 liner Pelagos and what a stunning shot that!!!! Bloody hell, I want one!!!  Where have you been mate... Hope all is well matey  Cheers...
> 
> My current situation...


Was going back and forth to get a Rolex but didn't found the one for me, I got a bit frustrated and so decided to get a little something to cheer me up  
At least with the pelagos I feel there's no overlapping with what I have  
Truly fit for its purpose.

All is well matey 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great choice mate... Good to see your post... 



alex79 said:


> Was going back and forth to get a Rolex but didn't found the one for me, I got a bit frustrated and so decided to get a little something to cheer me up
> At least with the pelagos I feel there's no overlapping with what I have
> Truly fit for its purpose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Matte FTW.


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Tudor chrono 20300 again


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black Bay S&G










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Fantastic weather on Day 7 in Greece, already depressed that it's back to the States in a few days.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> Fantastic weather on Day 7 in Greece, already depressed that it's back to the States in a few days.


Where are you? Island? Or Athens?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

new entry .... my summer beater watch .... a Seiko turtle ....!!!!!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dweller day


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

capt-dim said:


> new entry .... my summer beater watch .... a Seiko turtle ....!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 12278370


Can't go wrong with that. What strap is that?


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

batman1345 said:


> Where are you? Island? Or Athens?


Started in Athens, then to Santorini, now on Crete. Having a great time!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

capt-dim said:


> new entry .... my summer beater watch .... a Seiko turtle ....!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 12278370


What is that strap? It looks great

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I've been living in the desert too long. Was actually chilling out at work today. Only 102 degrees! So much nicer than the 114 we've been enduring lately. Off work till next Wednesday, have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> Started in Athens, then to Santorini, now on Crete. Having a great time!


Good!! Crete is amazing!! And has special food!!

Have a nice day!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Missed the lume on that one, can't beat that.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great Friday... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

jam karet said:


> Thanks Bill! I am definitely digging it.
> 
> Btw, that strap on your EZM looks awesome. I received a similar strap with my ranger so I may have to switch it up for the weekend. Cheers!


I'm really finding the EZM to be comfortable and versatile on NATOs. Huge fan so far, and thanks again!

The Tudor fabric camo strap is on another plane compared with the cheap camo NATO I rocked on EZM the other day. I suspect you'll really enjoy wearing it on the Ranger.

Got my favorite on for Friday at the office.


----------



## pdrsm (Jan 17, 2017)

My favorite "Tudor moment": when the sun light reflects on the rose gold hands


----------



## Rsubnodate (Jun 19, 2017)

Daytona at the office








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

AlejandrOmega said:


> What is that strap? It looks great
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk





Chocodove said:


> Can't go wrong with that. What strap is that?


thanks for your coments ... this strap is a homage of the original seiko designed waffle strap for the *6105 diver early '70s ...

*
you can buy from the following stores ...

22mm Waffle Strap for Diver Watch

22mm WAFFLE STRAP for your SEIKO Diver SRP777 SRP775 SRP773 SRP779 6309 6306 | eBay


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

Hiding from the world for some me time









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I'm really finding the EZM to be comfortable and versatile on NATOs. Huge fan so far, and thanks again!
> 
> The Tudor fabric camo strap is on another plane compared with the cheap camo NATO I rocked on EZM the other day. I suspect you'll really enjoy wearing it on the Ranger.
> 
> Got my favorite on for Friday at the office.


That's an excellent choice for a Friday!

Mine is ready for the weekend...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

2 weeks without this one... honeymoon incoming 


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 12280434
> 
> 
> I've been living in the desert too long. Was actually chilling out at work today. Only 102 degrees! So much nicer than the 114 we've been enduring lately. Off work till next Wednesday, have a great weekend guys!


Every time I see this my heart explodes 

Enjoy it Ralph! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

"Double you e e kay it's ........"


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Beach.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

sorry but i am in love ......


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Missed the lume on that one, can't beat that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alex! When did you get this great piece?!


----------



## highbob (Feb 27, 2014)

Exploring some "worm time" with Dax the Wonder Dog.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Thasos, Greece


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

North Flag for today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

jam karet said:


> That's an excellent choice for a Friday!
> 
> Mine is ready for the weekend...
> 
> ...


Hopefully jam karet isn't equal to slow running watch aka telat terus 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Ready for some adventure..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope you all have a great weekend ahead.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K for a rainy day here, just enough sun to make it a sauna. Have a great 4th everyone in the US!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

CMTFR said:


> Hope you all have a great weekend ahead.
> 
> View attachment 12287442
> 
> ...


Beautiful timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

MOV said:


> Beautiful timepiece!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you very much.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Kicking off the long weekend with the Sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Last Friday, started the weekend off with my new OP34, this Friday a new bottle of Buffalo Trace Straight Kentucky Bourbon:





Happy July 1st, 150th Canada Day Birthday to my friend here in Canada. Happy July 4th to my friends in the USA. And a Happy Friday and Weekend to all my friends the world over.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Tantsu (Apr 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

capt-dim said:


> sorry but i am in love ......
> 
> View attachment 12286154


 Totally get it!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Alex! When did you get this great piece?!


Hey mate, just 3 days ago   
Very happy to get a pelagos again, the first watch I've repurchased hehe 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome to July 1st  
Have a great weekend chaps 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

CMTFR said:


> Hope you all have a great weekend ahead.
> 
> View attachment 12287442
> 
> ...


Nice photos of this explorer mate.  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

About to kick off our last day in Greece, just a great country and the best weather we've ever had on vacation.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

This one today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip.willy (Aug 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Hello guys, hope all is well with you all.
> I know I know déjà vu
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, congratulations.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Zenith Daytona for the weekend, bought a Tudor Ranger this week, it's a great watch but I bought it with no bracelet so I will be moving it on.

Have a great weekend guys.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,Pepsi


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oops









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Need to change the date.


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on ToxicNATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> Hopefully jam karet isn't equal to slow running watch aka telat terus
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaaaa...either way telat terus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rsubnodate (Jun 19, 2017)

From the morning drive to kickoff a beautiful Saturday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey fellas
I'll be back in this thread with legit posts  soon meanwhile an homage with a twist sorry. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Canada Day!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sad to say farewell to Elounta, such a special part of Crete.

Greece was wonderful, but we are looking forward to getting back home to the States.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

sportura said:


> Sad to say farewell to Elounta, such a special part of Crete.
> 
> Greece was wonderful, but we are looking forward to getting back home to the States.


It's a real nice place!
Same picture, without the watch 








We were on Crete a month ago .
Now on Thasos, Greece ?

Have a safe trip home!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> Sad to say farewell to Elounta, such a special part of Crete.
> 
> Greece was wonderful, but we are looking forward to getting back home to the States.


This is life, I want to go vacations in USA and I am Greek, you are American obviously and you go in Crete hehehe!! Crete is real wonderful!! Have a nice trip!! 

Old photo!









Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Nice photos of this explorer mate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps 
Chilling and sunbathing 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

Tudor glamour date day 86000


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Happy Sunday chaps
> Chilling and sunbathing
> 
> 
> ...


Super piscine. Je ne savais pas que tu avais une Pelagos. Trop bonne cette montre. 
J'ai achete une BB noir. Il me tarde de l'avoir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super piscine. Je ne savais pas que tu avais une Pelagos. Trop bonne cette montre.
> J'ai achete une BB noir. Il me tarde de l'avoir.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Brice just got another one, following your path with the pelagos


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy Sunday .....

day No4 and Seiko turtle on my hand .....


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

RDK said:


> It's a real nice place!
> Same picture, without the watch
> 
> We were on Crete a month ago .
> ...


Thank you, and enjoy your trip!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

batman1345 said:


> This is life, I want to go vacations in USA and I am Greek, you are American obviously and you go in Crete hehehe!! Crete is real wonderful!! Have a nice trip!!












Thank you! The people in your country are very friendly, we had a great time in Athens, Santorini, and Crete.

Currently at Athens airport awaiting our flight back to the States. One last photo from our trip. The Daytona C loves the Aegean sun.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Working on a Sunday...










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


>


That's really a fabulous piece Carl!! 

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## KickToc (Sep 5, 2013)

'91 SD by the pool today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Have a great Sunday 👊


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> That's really a fabulous piece Carl!!
> 
> a watch is meant to be worn


Thank You! I am so fortunate that beautiful dial is available in this OP34. Since I first saw that color dial on the Day-Date, it became my favorite. Luckily, I don't have to wait until I can afford a gold watch to have this dial! :-d


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Perfect place for the LVc :-!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Honoring my commitment to wear this new OP34 for the duration of my vacation. 10 days. Not a difficult assignment 





....and the shirt being a tribute to "Magnum PI"


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Deepsea looking blingy in AD type lighting 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy today


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

It will be the one in the right.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Gonna have a few Sunday afternoon cocktails!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Simple does it.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

antitesis said:


> Simple does it.


One of my very favorite watches, not only of the Rolex models. I have really been contemplating my next watch to be a Rolex sports watch with black dial. I had considered the Explorer I as top of the list, but I think this Sub gets my vote now. I got myself a Tudor Black Bay 36, as the dial emulates the Sub so well, and that's why this Sub has my vote over the Explorer. It really is so simple.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> It will be the one in the right.




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


> Gonna have a few Sunday afternoon cocktails!


Quality reflection


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California. 7/2/2017


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hulky


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Switched to an old bracelet just for kicks...










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi everyone


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Good morning from Ocean City, MD. Can feel the Sea Dweller yearning for the ocean...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1503 back in NYC for a not so blue Monday, calibre 1570 circa 1975


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Changed to BLNR for the next several days.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steveg80 (Jun 8, 2017)

My 16220 silver dial, engine turned bezel on the oyster band, love this watch, looks just as good with a suit or dressed down with jeans IMHO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Today's watch and today's shades, inspired by the King of Cool.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Exploring Thasos by scooter 👍


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Today's watch and today's shades, inspired by the King of Cool.


The late great, Steve McQueen did wear both very well.

King of Cool , indeed!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Pelagos today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rsubnodate (Jun 19, 2017)

Black bay kind of day








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, today 'new in the family' JLC 









iP7


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Back home in the States now, but still a few Santorini shots left to share.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

So much Greece going on here lately... I can totally appreciate Sportura posts/comments...

On a 10 day holiday in Corfu... What a paradise this place is! Thanks to Captain for the all the invaluable recommendations/information...

Cape Drastis... This is the most beautiful place I have even seen... Pictures do not do any justice just as with some of our watches 

Holidays are meaningless without such WIS shots eh?









I have never seen anything like this...


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

BriarAndBrine said:


> Pelagos today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing photo!! Amazing watch!! Good for you!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

July 4,GMT









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wearing this one for my birthday! 









Also had the pleasure of trying these on...









I?m thinking this one is in my future 









15202 ultra thin jumbo blue dial 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Wearing this one for my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday mate... Have a fantastic day 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## ChubbyPan (Jun 9, 2017)

This


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Red white and blue day....


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Wearing this one for my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Dave! Have a great day! Go ahead...treat yourself to that AP!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Fishing today.

HBD, America.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Planes and watches


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Happy birthday mate... Have a fantastic day
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





AzHadEnuf said:


> Happy Birthday Dave! Have a great day! Go ahead...treat yourself to that AP!


Thanks gents!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Good morning, sunshine! 😉


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Was a wet 4th of July.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Black Bay with a Colorado backdrop!


----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

The Datejust just seemed to really go with the tie today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Gents. This is the only watch I got on me on this holiday... Cheers

Reporting to base from Krouzeri beach, Korfu Greece


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Recent movie selections may have influenced my BBN Classic decision today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)

At work with the Air King fresh from service:


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Batman today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub for the second Monday of the week, at least the weekend will be here sooner


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Wearing this one for my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy belated birthday my friend! Those are some beauts, but what about a diver? 15702, 15710 ? Just a thought ?


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Tudor Black Bay 36. Definitely been in the drawer too long:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Sorry Gents. This is the only watch I got on me on this holiday... Cheers
> 
> Reporting to base from Krouzeri beach, Korfu Greece


:-! Kind of nice for a change, just to wear one watch for a number of days. My last vacation, I wore the same one for 10 days. And this PO is very special IMO, product of the best era of Omega PO IMO. Glad to see you really enjoying your vacation, Sri.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Happy belated birthday my friend! Those are some beauts, but what about a diver? 15702, 15710 ? Just a thought ?


Thanks Jason! Hmm... I've considered it, but I prefer the bracelet look on these APs and find the bracelet too big on the divers. We'll see, I've got time to figure it out as my watch fund is currently awaiting my speedy Tuesday 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> :-! Kind of nice for a change, just to wear one watch for a number of days. My last vacation, I wore the same one for 10 days. And this PO is very special IMO, product of the best era of Omega PO IMO. Glad to see you really enjoying your vacation, Sri.


Very very kind Carl. Thank you. You are so right, PO era with 2500s was the best of Omega... It's such a perfect watch! Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Took this out grocery shopping the other day. Surprised it has not been sold yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sri said:


> Sorry Gents. This is the only watch I got on me on this holiday... Cheers
> 
> Reporting to base from Krouzeri beach, Korfu Greece


The weather looks amazing I am glad it held up for you!

The one-watch strategy while on holiday is the best solution. There's nothing worse than stressing out about an expensive timepiece in a hotel room safe, going through airport security, in an aircraft overhead bin, in a backpack on a ferry, etc. You did the right thing.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Daytona again. Can't seem to take this one off.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

BB36 great watch for a humid day and short sleeves...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

sportura said:


> The weather looks amazing I am glad it held up for you!
> 
> The one-watch strategy while on holiday is the best solution. There's nothing worse than stressing out about an expensive timepiece in a hotel room safe, going through airport security, in an aircraft overhead bin, in a backpack on a ferry, etc. You did the right thing.


So spot on mate... In the past I did go through some stressful moments of carrying a couple watches... Reduced insanity does sound sensible at times 

Love your Daytona... What a stunner that!

Off to AntiPaxos island tomorrow... Can't wait 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> BB36 great watch for a humid day and short sleeves...
> 
> View attachment 12329221


Love your collection MrB... Blackbays are so addictive (Tudors overall ) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Love your collection MrB... Blackbays are so addictive (Tudors overall )


Thanks Sri, I'm a fan of your collection too... and very envious of your current location b-). Enjoy your holiday, the Greek Islands are beautiful :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am back  with a legit Rolex\Tudor post. 
BBDark on Horween black ash DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great day 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am back  with a legit Rolex\Tudor post.
> BBDark on Horween black ash DrunkArtStraps
> Have a great day
> B
> ...


Good to see you back here Brice, and a nice addition to your collection...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am back  with a legit Rolex\Tudor post.
> BBDark on Horween black ash DrunkArtStraps
> Have a great day
> B


Very nice, congratulations! :-!


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am back  with a legit Rolex\Tudor post.
> BBDark on Horween black ash DrunkArtStraps
> Have a great day
> B
> ...


One of the nicest black watches I have seen yet. Congratulations.
Carl


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)

Does a '92 Air King count as vintage? Regardless, loving the look of this thing. Check out the before/after Rolex Service video and photos here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/rolex-air-king-14000-before-after-rolex-service-4471330.html


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank gosh everyone. I am excited to have a Tudor back in the stable. It was this or the TT. 
Have a great day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am back  with a legit Rolex\Tudor post.
> BBDark on Horween black ash DrunkArtStraps
> Have a great day
> B
> ...


Great comeback Brice!! Love it! Just browsed your IG and that flieger petit prince is incredible too! Congrats 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wearing the BLNR today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am back  with a legit Rolex\Tudor post.
> BBDark on Horween black ash DrunkArtStraps
> Have a great day
> B
> ...


Great to see you here, Brice, and cool watch! I love it on that strap.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Rolly on Martu. This strap is so soft. I'll be ordering more. Highly recommend.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am back  with a legit Rolex\Tudor post.
> BBDark on Horween black ash DrunkArtStraps
> Have a great day
> B
> ...


Welcome back Brice. Congrats!!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

It's a Daytona kind of day.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Wearing this one for my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday mate!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sorry Gents. This is the only watch I got on me on this holiday... Cheers
> 
> Reporting to base from Krouzeri beach, Korfu Greece


Crazy good weather looks like. Have fun man!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Green Sub for the second Monday of the week, at least the weekend will be here sooner


Very Nice !


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am back  with a legit Rolex\Tudor post.
> BBDark on Horween black ash DrunkArtStraps
> Have a great day
> B
> ...


Congrats to you Brice!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


I just love this gmt


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Becker said:


> I just love this gmt


Thanks!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am back  with a legit Rolex\Tudor post.
> BBDark on Horween black ash DrunkArtStraps
> Have a great day
> B
> ...


Welcome back King Brice... Congratulations! That strap on that BBD is a great combo... Cheers

Still on PO 2500D in Corfu... Off to AntiPaxos tomorrow 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Becker said:


> Very Nice !


Thank you sir, I'm slowly getting acclimated to the "fatty" lugs.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sixpiecepublishing said:


> Does a '92 Air King count as vintage? Regardless, loving the look of this thing. Check out the before/after Rolex Service video and photos here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/role...w other great service reviews I heard lately.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you guys. 
Same watch
New strap


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Exp2









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Happy birthday mate!


Thanks buddy



Sri said:


> Welcome back King Brice... Congratulations! That strap on that BBD is a great combo... Cheers
> 
> Still on PO 2500D in Corfu... Off to AntiPaxos tomorrow
> 
> ...


What a shot Sri!!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Crazy good weather looks like. Have fun man!


Amazing weather mate. Thanks


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Summer is here as well, tryin' to keep up appearances though, while still at work


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Doing a little remodeling of the kitchen (while the missus is working) 🤥


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Home sweet home, back from Thasos (Greece) 😉


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona Friday









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Pelagos on an army green toxic NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Lagunatic said:


>


Great lenses there man


----------



## The_Time_Teller (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey guys, I did a review of my #2940 Bubbleback! I'd love it if you guys could give me some feedback!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

This Tudor isn't for everyone but it's starting to grow on me..can't wait to get home and put it on rubber strap that was just delivered














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Weekend! Explorer on this fine Friday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't think this black beauty is gonna stick around but I'm giving it a good shot and trying several combos. 
It's a nice watch but not clicking with it on the wrist 
I know I'm crazy maybe the BB is just meant to be SS and on bracelet? The lug holes are placed so low and far out



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Weather finally cleared up this afternoon, hoping for a nice weekend.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Don't think this black beauty is gonna stick around but I'm giving it a good shot and trying several combos.
> It's a nice watch but not clicking with it on the wrist
> I know I'm crazy maybe the BB is just meant to be SS and on bracelet? The lug holes are placed so low and far out
> 
> ...


The lug hole issue you mention is why I jettisoned the BBR when I owned it in 2015...I didn't like the amount of case showing when on strap, and I disliked the way the bracelet fit.

I've given the BBN a year-long run, but it's likely nearing the end of that run for the same reason.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Newest addition to my small collection...as an added benefit I can use its rubber strap for my North Flag 






and of course lume shot








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> The lug hole issue you mention is why I jettisoned the BBR when I owned it in 2015...I didn't like the amount of case showing when on strap, and I disliked the way the bracelet fit.
> 
> I've given the BBN a year-long run, but it's likely nearing the end of that run for the same reason.


Ah so i am not crazy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah so i am not crazy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, sir!

This issue also highlights the reason I prefer the pelagos to the BB. The fit is excellent, thanks to that clasp.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> No, sir!
> 
> This issue also highlights the reason I prefer the pelagos to the BB. The fit is excellent, thanks to that clasp.


Perhaps I should try a Pelagos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Perhaps I should try a Pelagos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that would be something different for you...

Try it again, for the 25th time.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

There is nothing that I can fault with this watch. Having worn it all week, and the comfort is great:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Don't think this black beauty is gonna stick around but I'm giving it a good shot and trying several combos.
> It's a nice watch but not clicking with it on the wrist
> I know I'm crazy maybe the BB is just meant to be SS and on bracelet? The lug holes are placed so low and far out
> 
> ...


It is disappointing to get a new watch, and realize immediately that is somehow doesn't work. I think this watch is indeed a beauty, but I know it wouldn't work for me either, so I can relate. I just read a bit about it on the Tudor website. Says it is PVD coated. I had a Breitling that was DLC coated, and got a ding on it, and it went right through to the bare metal. And I think PVD is even more susceptible to scratches and dings. Anyway, that's another topic.

Funny, I went through the same thing with my Zenith Heritage Pilot Bronze. Thought I couldn't live without it, and a few weeks later sold it and now I am a lot happier with stainless steel watches on my wrist.

Maybe you are right. It is hard to beat a Black Bay with bracelet, especially the new rivet bracelet.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## MitchellBush (Mar 28, 2012)

Just picked up a blue pelagos! Long time follower - first time Tudor owner!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Perhaps I should try a Pelagos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MitchellBush said:


> Just picked up a blue pelagos! Long time follower - first time Tudor owner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chilling 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Like it on tropic!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thought I'd make a side by side with my favorite watch ever 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Just a gorgeous day in Santorini, Greece.

I'm not there but I'm sure that's the case


----------



## Houston Grey (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

sportura said:


> Just a gorgeous day in Santorini, Greece.
> 
> I'm not there but I'm sure that's the case


Blizzards on the South Pole!










I'm glad I'm sitting in my own back yard ?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

RDK said:


> Blizzards on the South Pole!
> 
> I'm glad I'm sitting in my own back yard 😜












Much as I love New York this week, being in Santorini last week is a little tough to beat.

But a Blizzard....hmm....not a bad idea!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Enjoying coffee and the paper on back yard patio.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 34mm. Almost brand new, but still has a vintage appeal which I really enjoy:


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I often overlook this one in the watch box, but it's a cool piece.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

beachin' it today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

A quiet Saturday afternoon. Just a few shots before cocktail hour, and going out to a nice dinner!











Owning two OP34 versions now, this silver dial and a green dial, I cannot say for certain which is my favourite. At this time, in spite of my past flipping record, I can't see ever letting one of these go.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

ONE HUNDRED AND ELEVEN DEGREES TODAY! Submariner seams about right. Great weekend to everyone.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ras47 (Mar 10, 2017)

Pepsi GMT2, my one and only Rolex.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Like it on tropic!


I do too! Looks awesome!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT today. Have a great weekend!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Kickin back on the deck with some Grateful Dead and some good red wine.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

One more Saturday night........


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Great shot! Brilliant combo Rob!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Digging this combo


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

My obsession with 4 digit vintage Rolex watches continues with my newest one: 1971 5513. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> My obsession with 4 digit vintage Rolex watches continues with my newest one: 1971 5513. Have a great weekend everyone.


[email protected] that's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> My obsession with 4 digit vintage Rolex watches continues with my newest one: 1971 5513. Have a great weekend everyone.


Fantastic example, great looking watch.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

qtip.416 said:


> My obsession with 4 digit vintage Rolex watches continues with my newest one: 1971 5513. Have a great weekend everyone.


|> That is absolutely gorgeous, amazing!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> My obsession with 4 digit vintage Rolex watches continues with my newest one: 1971 5513. Have a great weekend everyone.


Congrats Q! Beauty 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Greek beach in Athens!!

Tuna and isofrane...










Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)

View attachment blnr1.jpg


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Timester said:


> One more Saturday night........


I hear that! Caught the last two DeadCo shows with the family at Wrigley...









Good times....⚡⚡

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Great shot! Brilliant combo Rob!


Thanks a lot! 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good Sunday gentlemen.









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Summer color


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ocean City, MD sun, a beverage, and blackened Mahi Reuben sandwich = happiness! ☀


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Wearing the one on the left today.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR all weekend









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

??








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

qtip.416 said:


> My obsession with 4 digit vintage Rolex watches continues with my newest one: 1971 5513. Have a great weekend everyone.


Beautiful! Huge congrats.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Going Green today:


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry no Rolex today. Started the day peacefully listening to the beautiful sound of a hand wound movement coming to life.









Have other plans this afternoon.









May need to switch watches. New exhaust. My neighbors are going to hate me.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Rubber strap for a hot day














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM for Sunday


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> Beautiful! Huge congrats.





traf said:


> Congrats Q! Beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





carlhaluss said:


> |> That is absolutely gorgeous, amazing!





Brisman said:


> Fantastic example, great looking watch.





mtb2104 said:


> D[email protected] that's beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you all gents!!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Sorry no Rolex today. Started the day peacefully listening to the beautiful sound of a hand wound movement coming to life.
> 
> View attachment 12337393
> 
> ...


Sweet!! Let's hear a before and after clip, Ralph 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sub 









iP7


----------



## MitchellBush (Mar 28, 2012)

Out for a ride today, enjoying the weather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Accompanied Mrs MM to her first car show as a participant. Local Mustang club novice show and shine.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

darby11 said:


> ??
> View attachment 12337311
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you repurchase this one or has it been lurking around the whole time? Either way, love it on the Pelagos rubber.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

MuckyMark said:


> Accompanied Mrs MM to her first car show as a participant. Local Mustang club novice show and shine.


Sounds like a good time! I just realized, though, we have never seen a wrist shot of Mrs MM with her Rolex OP ;-).


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Did you repurchase this one or has it been lurking around the whole time? Either way, love it on the Pelagos rubber.


Never left me. ETA for life

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Just a great Sunday.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore the Seadweller today while taking my daughter to the bookstore for new reading material.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tropical SD. Have a great week ahead guys!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


> Sounds like a good time! I just realized, though, we have never seen a wrist shot of Mrs MM with her Rolex OP ;-).


I will have to correct that..I'm sure there will be arm twisting and eye rolling involved though...


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Tropical SD. Have a great week ahead guys!


Love that strap!! Must get one.


----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Sorry no Rolex today. Started the day peacefully listening to the beautiful sound of a hand wound movement coming to life.
> 
> View attachment 12337393
> 
> ...


What kind of car is that? The exhaust looks sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

End of a great weekend.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

rayofpwn said:


> What kind of car is that? The exhaust looks sweet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AWE catbacks on a Mustang GT. Thanks, really happy with how it sounds.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Happy Monday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> I hear that! Caught the last two DeadCo shows with the family at Wrigley...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot Rob... You all look so cool... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Monday!!!

Rolex Yacht-Master 116622


----------



## ras47 (Mar 10, 2017)

BLRO


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> Nice shot Rob... You all look so cool... Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks buddy! Cheers Sri!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 12339607
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Man that thing is sharp as a mother#u*!?^


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II to start the week


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Finally got that 'Rose and The Smile'  Is this the best Black Bay ever?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Finally got that 'Rose and The Smile'  Is this the best Black Bay ever?


Looks great! I really had to stop myself from getting the red one a couple weeks ago. Still quite a few of the "Smiles" left. Love the gold accents on the dial. Congratulations!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Finally got that 'Rose and The Smile'  Is this the best Black Bay ever?


Big congrats Sri!!! Love the black bay black 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Still wearing this one 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


>


Wow! that combo

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> Finally got that 'Rose and The Smile'  Is this the best Black Bay ever?


Yes it absolutely is, it's the only one I've ever been tempted by. Pure class my friend


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Still on the comfy and sharp Rubber b combo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


>


Nice one... What strap is it matey? Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Digging this combo... Have a nice day


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sri said:


> Nice one... What strap is it matey? Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you sir!
It's a Zuludiver tropic rubber strap from Watchgecko


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Many thanks mate. Cheers



mtb2104 said:


> Thank you sir!
> It's a Zuludiver tropic rubber strap from Watchgecko


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Big congrats Sri!!! Love the black bay black
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks mate... So happy with this piece 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

THG said:


> Still on the comfy and sharp Rubber b combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Didn't know rubber B had released their Tudor offerings

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

traf said:


> Cool! Didn't know rubber B had released their Tudor offerings
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Yes they did, some weeks ago, highly recommended!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Just another 'Tona Tuesday...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Tuesday with a smile










Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## specialagentstu (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Looks amazing on that NATO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Life... 
She is good... 
If you live, and you love...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"


----------



## specialagentstu (Mar 17, 2017)

View attachment 12341307


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm going to 'smile' for a good while wearing this... Love this watch!!! The most perfect Tudor in my honest opinion!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Supreme combo there Bill. You have been a solid enabler to realise this dream piece...Cheers



MickCollins1916 said:


>


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Supreme combo there Bill. You have been a solid enabler to realise this dream piece...Cheers



MickCollins1916 said:


>


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Smashing combo mate... Nice to see these ETAs  Pure class eh!



picklepossy said:


> Tuesday with a smile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Sri said:


> Smashing combo mate... Nice to see these ETAs  Pure class eh!


Thank you chap. Loving this watch. Everything about it is pure class.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> I'm going to 'smile' for a good while wearing this... Love this watch!!! The most perfect Tudor in my honest opinion!





Sri said:


> Supreme combo there Bill. You have been a solid enabler to realise this dream piece...Cheers


So glad to provide enabling service, Sri! I'm glad you're enjoying this one.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Becker said:


> Man that thing is sharp as a mother#u*!?^


Thanks Becker! Appreciate the kind sentiment 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> I'm going to 'smile' for a good while wearing this... Love this watch!!! The most perfect Tudor in my honest opinion!


Another beautiful addition to your stunning collection, congratulations Sri!! Gotta love those Tudors...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Another beautiful addition to your stunning collection, congratulations Sri!! Gotta love those Tudors...
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Thank you Rob for kind words... This Black Bay is something else really!!! I wonder why I didn't get this on day one!!! 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yesterday afternoon:









And today:









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> I'm going to 'smile' for a good while wearing this... Love this watch!!! The most perfect Tudor in my honest opinion!


Mate, New arrival? Totally missed it before, great looking on you!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Mate, New arrival? Totally missed it before, great looking on you!


Yes mate. Thanks mate. Bloody chuffed to bits 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Wearing my new (to me) Black Bay Blue today! It's my first foray into Tudor/Rolex territory, and I'm absolutely loving it so far!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Quickly becoming my new favorite..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Congratulations... Tudors are pure class! Looks great on you!



heirmyles said:


> Wearing my new (to me) Black Bay Blue today! It's my first foray into Tudor/Rolex territory, and I'm absolutely loving it so far!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dig non-date watches... Perfect symmetry of things... Cheers


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> Finally got that 'Rose and The Smile'  Is this the best Black Bay ever?


Congratulations mate, it's a cracker.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers mate... Really digging this piece 



Brisman said:


> Congratulations mate, it's a cracker.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hope your all well.

Here's a rare piece I received today.

Matte dial transitional Sea Dweller, ref.16660. Circa 1984

So this is a matte dial, sapphire crystal, quick set date and a 3035 movement, cracker of a watch.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Hope your all well.
> 
> Here's a rare piece I received today.
> 
> ...


Wooooow beautiful Don! Love me some triple 6 matte dial! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sri has FAINTED!!!!!!!!!! 



Brisman said:


> Hope your all well.
> 
> Here's a rare piece I received today.
> 
> ...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Hope your all well.
> 
> Here's a rare piece I received today.
> 
> ...


Cracker indeed! Absolutely gorgeous, one of the best vintage pieces I have seen!
Huge congratulations. I might faint myself.
Carl


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Brisman said:


> Hope your all well.
> 
> Here's a rare piece I received today.
> 
> ...


What a smokin' looking watch. Congratulations on such an aspirational peice.


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Seeing a bunch of great pics of the black bay in the last couple of days (including a completely "chuffed to bits" Sri ... really happy to see all of these proud owners and great examples of the flexibility of the peice on different strap options. 

Got to say I'm in love too. On classic steel today. 

Somewhat sad for the abuse mine has received over the last year and a half or so. I'll never forget the first ding on this watch (which also happened to be my gateway piece into the world of not inexpensive time pieces). About a week after owning it I smacked it on a metal door jamb walking out of a colleagues office. Stopped me dead in tracks. 

All the best.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brilliant shot mate... This watch is pure magic!!! Blending amazingly on your cool casual look too... Cheers



CanuckMtTime said:


> Seeing a bunch of great pics of the black bay in the last couple of days (including a completely "chuffed to bits" Sri ... really happy to see all of these proud owners and great examples of the flexibility of the peice on different strap options.
> 
> Got to say I'm in love too. On classic steel today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to the pub... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Managed to get up now mate... WOW!!!! That's a very fine example of a vintage Rolex... To be able to own a Seadweller that too on top of all is simply too good... Many congratulations!!!



Brisman said:


> Hope your all well.
> 
> Here's a rare piece I received today.
> 
> ...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

16220 on perlon for a scorching hot day..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Blasphemy, but I've broken the streak of 89 consecutive days of my Daytona Ceramic with my new summer-beater. Seiko SKX007 arrived fresh today from gentle modding in Hong Kong, believe it or not it's my first experience with a Nato strap, so far it's pretty comfortable, I can see why so many of you dabble in them.

On a side note, it's sort of liberating to not have a $17,000 watch on one's wrist, I can kick back, relax, and not worry for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Out and about with the Bluesy today...


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

After work sunshine


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Sri said:


> Congratulations... Tudors are pure class! Looks great on you!


Cheers Sri! Thrilled to finally own one.

The BBN is looking great on you as well!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Just after work.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Another wrist shot









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Off to the pub... Cheers


You guys are killing me with your Black Bay black-on-blacks "smilies"!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Seeing a bunch of great pics of the black bay in the last couple of days (including a completely "chuffed to bits" Sri ... really happy to see all of these proud owners and great examples of the flexibility of the peice on different strap options.
> 
> Got to say I'm in love too. On classic steel today.
> 
> ...


Still looks great. Just lovingly worn is how I like to put it.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor on for Mexican


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Wooooow beautiful Don! Love me some triple 6 matte dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk





Sri said:


> Sri has FAINTED!!!!!!!!!!





carlhaluss said:


> Cracker indeed! Absolutely gorgeous, one of the best vintage pieces I have seen!
> Huge congratulations. I might faint myself.
> Carl





CanuckMtTime said:


> What a smokin' looking watch. Congratulations on such an aspirational peice.





Sri said:


> Managed to get up now mate... WOW!!!! That's a very fine example of a vintage Rolex... To be able to own a Seadweller that too on top of all is simply too good... Many congratulations!!!


Thanks Guys, appreciate it, stunning watch indeed.


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Beauty GS DaddyKC. Those have intrigued me for a long time. Enjoy the summer sun!



daddyKC said:


> After work sunshine


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

sportura said:


> Blasphemy, but I've broken the streak of 89 consecutive days of my Daytona Ceramic with my new summer-beater. Seiko SKX007 arrived fresh today from gentle modding in Hong Kong, believe it or not it's my first experience with a Nato strap, so far it's pretty comfortable, I can see why so many of you dabble in them.
> 
> On a side note, it's sort of liberating to not have a $17,000 watch on one's wrist, I can kick back, relax, and not worry for the first time in a long time.


Hi Sportura. Nice Seiko SKX007. Would mind sharing info on the HongKong modding company or person. I have a SKX009 that I would like modded as well. Thanks in advance. 
Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


> Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36


@carlhaluss Awsome Black Bay 36..!!  always nice to see your collection... cheers! Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Relaxing with the DD today.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Maiden said:


> Relaxing with the DD today.


That looks absolutely great. Hoping to get myself a gold Rolex in the next year, but haven't quite decided yet which model. I do love the DD, but comments are that it's too flashy in gold. I don't think so at all. May I ask, is your's the Yellow gold?


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I'll join you Bill... Cheers



MickCollins1916 said:


>


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> I'll join you Bill... Cheers


You have exquisite taste, my friend!


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> That looks absolutely great. Hoping to get myself a gold Rolex in the next year, but haven't quite decided yet which model. I do love the DD, but comments are that it's too flashy in gold. I don't think so at all. May I ask, is your's the Yellow gold?


Yes mine is yellow gold. It has presence but I went with the 36mm for this reason. My wrists are 7.5 inches btw and 36 is fine for me.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

The MOST Dutch thing you can do with watches...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Maiden said:


> Yes mine is yellow gold. It has presence but I went with the 36mm for this reason. My wrists are 7.5 inches btw and 36 is fine for me.


Size was the thing I forgot to ask. My wrist is about the same size as yours. I actually thought from the photo that yours is perfect size. Well, when the time comes, only thing is to try them both on. Thanks.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

speedy today


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Sportin' the THC today


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

"Steppin' out", for drinks and dinner:


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Expy 2









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tantsu (Apr 23, 2017)

SubC!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Just got this bad boy an hour ago. I have been missing out and I think my brand spanking new BBB will have to go










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Just got this bad boy an hour ago. I have been missing out and I think my brand spanking new BBB will have to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! That's an excellent pickup


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


> "Steppin' out", for drinks and dinner:


"Steppin' out". One of my favourite Steel Pulse songs! Not sure if you meant it like that but regardless have a great night!


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Have a great evening everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Coming back to the Prince Date Chrono










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Not a Rolex - obviously ;-) - but an IWC from the 40s.









Have a great day, Gentlemen.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

CMTFR said:


> Not a Rolex - obviously ;-) - but an IWC from the 40s.
> 
> View attachment 12347933
> 
> ...


Pure class! And, you get extra points: nobody has called me a "gentleman" for some time!:-d


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> Pure class! And, you get extra points: nobody has called me a "gentleman" for some time!:-d


LOL!

And thank you, Sir.


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

My travel pal! GMTc on everest for the summer!


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Friday to all.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona once again! Shot from yesterday evening  









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I am a happy ETA face  So much to play for! Paired today with ColaReb SPOLETO STITCHING brown Italian vintage

Have an amazing Friday Gents... Cheers


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

"It's a Beautiful Morning!"








Have a great Friday and a wonderful weekend!
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> I am a happy ETA face  So much to play for! Paired today with ColaReb SPOLETO STITCHING brown Italian vintage
> 
> Have an amazing Friday Gents... Cheers


Perfect strap for that watch! Really brings out the gold accents on that dial. You sure made the right choice when you picked that one up, Sri. I keep going back and looking at the red bezel version, but they also have the black, with "smilie" and leather strap.:think: Today is a day off for me, so perhaps I should stay away from the AD!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub to finish the week, have a great weekend ahead everyone


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

FriYay!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

dweller


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Fantastic pocket shot there... Loving the casual cool florals and distressed reds... That OysterPerpetual is a stunner... Great weekend


carlhaluss said:


> "It's a Beautiful Morning!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey Carl, its worth considering the 'Smile'  Not many made, certainly a classic and a rare piece in near future... I really struggled getting hold of one in the UK. Actually it made its travels all the way from Sicily to Belgium to England ... Destiny?! 



carlhaluss said:


> Perfect strap for that watch! Really brings out the gold accents on that dial. You sure made the right choice when you picked that one up, Sri. I keep going back and looking at the red bezel version, but they also have the black, with "smilie" and leather strap.:think: Today is a day off for me, so perhaps I should stay away from the AD!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Chuffed to bits with this piece... Have a great weekend Gentlemen!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you Bill... Posts like these took me on to one of the greatest horological journeys from Palermo in Sicily to Brussels to London... That is some 'long haul' enabling eh?  Cheers



MickCollins1916 said:


>


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Thank you Bill... Posts like these took me to one of the great horological journeys from Palermo in Sicily to Brussels to London... That is some 'long haul' enabling eh?  Cheers


You're really going to be chuffed to bits when you try it on your many straps! The versatility of this watch is boundless.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Howdy from Sydney









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Daytona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pssst...Dave...your Daytona...you got it on the wrong hand.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

nvrp813 said:


>


My favourite of them all. Be proud.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Pssst...Dave...your Daytona...you got it on the wrong hand.


Cmon Ralph, much like a eating a Reese's peanut butter cup, there's no wrong way to wear a Daytona 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Road trippin' with the LHD. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

After 5 hours in the water on my new board









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

Lume on a rainy afternoon


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND
HAGW, Gents 









iP7


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still with this. SD will have a new friend tomorrow.


----------



## rvk82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Rolex SubC


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BWITW today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

this


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Rambling through the streets







With my son and his Lightning McQueen


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

You wait all year for Saturday's in July like this one.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

16220 on perlon for Costco run








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

After 100 km on the bike, 3 hours in the pool with my daughter, and a Costco run... unwinding on the couch with the fender and the Daytona 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Switched to the LVc this evening after a long day of work around the house


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Green today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I love Persol sunglasses almost as much as Rolex watches! My favorite pair:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

MuckyMark said:


>


Looks like Paradise, Mark!


----------



## Case61 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bluesy!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

BBB on a NDC vintage red stripe. Very rare to come by.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


Beauty View. looks like you're somewhere special! Enjoy!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sunday morning chill


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Gathering 










New friend is looking great!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

mtb2104 said:


> Gathering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "new friend" is beautiful. Really one of the nicest diver watches I have seen.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Gathering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Is that the new limited edition homage to the original piece from the 60-70s? Looks awesome! Congrats 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

One of Tudor's understated watches, the Ranger, on a lovely Sunday morning.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

New arrival Bill? Don't recall this in your stunning collection... I love the Submariners from Tudor more for some reason... Cheers



MickCollins1916 said:


>


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

Daytona blue heaven









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yesterday, today, tomorrow and forever...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sakinaw Lake. BC


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> New arrival Bill? Don't recall this in your stunning collection... I love the Submariners from Tudor more for some reason... Cheers


Thanks, Sri! I have had this one for a year and a half, but don't pull it out of the watch box nearly enough. I got the bracelet restored by Michael Young last summer but love rocking it on NATO.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, Sri! I have had this one for a year and a half, but don't pull it out of the watch box nearly enough. I got the bracelet restored by Michael Young last summer but love rocking it on NATO.


Excellent Bill... Looks fantastic on that nato... Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Happy Sunday everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Gentlemen,

Was at my local AD and was trying this BaselWorld 2017 OP DJ... Improved movement, 70 hours reserve, let alone very elegant looks... Looks stunning in flesh... What do you reckon? 

Yes, the jubilee with the Oyster clasp is a big change to traditional jubilee owners... I liked it tbh

Cheers
Sri


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> 
> Was at my local AD and was trying this BaselWorld 2017 OP DJ... Improved movement, 70 hours reserve, let alone very elegant looks... Looks stunning in flesh... What do you reckon?
> 
> ...


Look fantastic!! It has a lot of cool dial!! Like grey, blue and of course white!!!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> 
> Was at my local AD and was trying this BaselWorld 2017 OP DJ... Improved movement, 70 hours reserve, let alone very elegant looks... Looks stunning in flesh... What do you reckon?
> 
> ...


It does look stunning...and not too large. I must see these new models in real life. I think I would either get the regular bezel with Oyster Bracelet or, if I got a Jubilee or a fluted bezel, would have to have both of those. I think they did a great job with the dial as well, especially that one with the baton markers. On the DJII, thought the markers were too large. Everything about this seems to be in great proportion. A shame that they don't show more of the available options on the Rolex website.

Thanks for the pics.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K and nothing but relaxing with the family today


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Glass is empty! Time for a refill










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

BC321 said:


> Glass is empty! Time for a refill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one watch that has been alluring me for a long long time. Is there any way you can put some wrist shots, may be few different angles, of this combination?


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunset. Lake. 1803.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

5513 this evening.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> 
> Was at my local AD and was trying this BaselWorld 2017 OP DJ... Improved movement, 70 hours reserve, let alone very elegant looks... Looks stunning in flesh... What do you reckon?
> 
> ...


Stunning indeed!!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry gentlemen, still with SD's friend, and I can't stop staring at it!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from Trigo Trail, in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 7/16/2017. Photos of the actual gate, they use in the opening scenes in the television series The Real Housewives Of Orange County.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from Orange County Harley Davidson, Irvine, California. 7/16/2017


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

lunch + coffee


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

gaoxing84 said:


> lunch + coffee




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

No Monday blues


----------



## mi_steelhead (Jan 18, 2017)

Monday work
:-(









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Starting the week of right, with my Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Have my 18238 on at work today. It almost looks like white gold in this shot but is indeed YG.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Feeling supremely confident with SD4K... Great week Gents... Cheers


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

franco60 said:


> Sunset. Lake. 1803.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful Day-Date indeed. And your leather strap suits it perfectly. Is it the champagne dial? Looks like that color dial, and in some of the other Day-Date photos I have seen, the Day and Date are the same color background as the dial color? Looks like they color the date wheel, and only on that particular color?


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> That is a beautiful Day-Date indeed. And your leather strap suits it perfectly. Is it the champagne dial? Looks like that color dial, and in some of the other Day-Date photos I have seen, the Day and Date are the same color background as the dial color? Looks like they color the date wheel, and only on that particular color?


Yes, champagne dial. Better pic below. Serial dates it to 1968, so I'd pan dial and same color day/date wheel. Minimalist chromexal strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)

View attachment DSC02067.jpg


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to start the work week


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Another despicable Rolex fanboy with a Daytona checking in......


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Took a handful shot earlier 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

My A Serial GMT Master II 16710 BLRO... My first and favorite grail watch.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

New SLA017. This is a stunner in the flesh.


























Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

picklepossy said:


> New SLA017. This is a stunner in the flesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to get to see one in real life. Best diver I have seen in a long time. Congratulations for getting hold of one of those beauties!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

carlhaluss said:


> I hope to get to see one in real life. Best diver I have seen in a long time. Congratulations for getting hold of one of those beauties!


Thanks Carl. Hope all is well with you. The watch is exquisite.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

You know that moment when the more experienced collectors tell you to buy the piece you really want now rather than settle and test things out for 9 years.... You don't listen and finally realize you could have saved a bundle by listening to that advice early on.
Yeah I hear you know ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

picklepossy said:


> New SLA017. This is a stunner in the flesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's hot! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Reference 79190 is the last TUDOR Submariner reference produced. It included many interesting developments, including a sapphire crystal with a Cyclops lens, round hour markers, and a unidirectional rotable bezel with notching (only reference with unidirectional)... This Submariner is very very special to me for obvious reasons!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

When I'm with you all I get is wild thoughts.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

traf said:


> Wow, that's hot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thank you. This watch is truly amazing.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Reference 79190 is the last TUDOR Submariner reference produced. It included many interesting developments, including a sapphire crystal with a Cyclops lens, round hour markers, and a unidirectional rotable bezel with notching (only reference with unidirectional)... This Submariner is very very special to me for obvious reasons!


Looks excellent Sri! Didn't know that about the 79190! Thought all Tudor subs were equipped with acrylics and bidirectional bezels 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Deepsea today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## rvk82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Rolex SubC 116613


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Reference 79190 is the last TUDOR Submariner reference produced. It included many interesting developments, including a sapphire crystal with a Cyclops lens, round hour markers, and a unidirectional rotable bezel with notching (only reference with unidirectional)... This Submariner is very very special to me for obvious reasons!


That is a beauty, and obviously a keeper!


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)

View attachment DSC01679.jpg


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

franco60 said:


> Yes, champagne dial. Better pic below. Serial dates it to 1968, so I'd pan dial and same color day/date wheel. Minimalist chromexal strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool stuff!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

franco60 said:


> Sunset. Lake. 1803.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classy stuff... Where can I get that strap? Details please. Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## ireachmike (Mar 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone 7+using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Still despicable today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Evening switch to the pub...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful...

Strangely I was trying the same at my AD... All my earlier skepticism around size has been put to rest once the bracelet has been adjusted to my tiny wrist... It's simply so majestic... What do you reckon mate? 

p.s. I'm actually after James Cameron ) No Luck!!!



traf said:


> Deepsea today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Beautiful...
> 
> Strangely I was trying the same at my AD... All my earlier skepticism around size has been put to rest once the bracelet has been adjusted to my tiny wrist... It's simply so majestic... What do you reckon mate?
> 
> p.s. I'm actually after James Cameron ) No Luck!!!


It really does fit well once sized properly! It feels heavy when you first strap it on, but it quickly becomes part of the wrist. The DSSD glidelock is to die for! Love the toolish feel. Go for the James Cameron, it's a beauty in the metal 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> It really does fit well once sized properly! It feels heavy when you first strap it on, but it quickly becomes part of the wrist. The DSSD glidelock is to die for! Love the toolish feel. Go for the James Cameron, it's a beauty in the metal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Agree Dave... Your DSSD posts have been enabling me quite a bit albeit I'm after James Cameron. My AD tells me the wait could be over an year 

Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Agree Dave... Your DSSD posts have been enabling me quite a bit albeit I'm after James Cameron. My AD tells me the wait could be over an year
> 
> Cheers


Come pick it up next time you're stateside. While not abundant, I have seen them at ADs out here when procured 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Back from service this afternoon!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

tudor


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

traf said:


> It really does fit well once sized properly! It feels heavy when you first strap it on, but it quickly becomes part of the wrist. The DSSD glidelock is to die for! Love the toolish feel. Go for the James Cameron, it's a beauty in the metal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


My theory is...if it feels good, then get it! I have seen a couple lately in the AD here, but it is the only diver. And I never see the DSSD D-Blue dial. Matter of fact, I have yet to see one in real life. Have you thought about that one at all if you go for a DSSD?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> My theory is...if it feels good, then get it! I have seen a couple lately in the AD here, but it is the only diver. And I never see the DSSD D-Blue dial. Matter of fact, I have yet to see one in real life. Have you thought about that one at all if you go for a DSSD?


Hey Carl, while I did consider the D blue, the question became would I prefer to put down $3-4K more for a different color dial? Or would I be happy with the sweetness of the matte black dial?










I bought this one preowned and for a very good price, so in the event that the JC calls me again, I could always get out of this one and lay down the premium... until then I'm enjoying the beast 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

traf said:


> Hey Carl, while I did consider the D blue, the question became would I prefer to put down $3-4K more for a different color dial? Or would I be happy with the sweetness of the matte black dial?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I just had a look on the Rolex website. Here in Canada, it shows the MSRP in CAD. I could scarcely believe the prices: New Sea-Dweller 43mm $13,000CAD, Deepsea Black Dial 44mm $13,850CAD, Deepsea D-Blue $14,200CAD. That is only $350CAD more. Seems like it must be a typo or something?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Wow! I just had a look on the Rolex website. Here in Canada, it shows the MSRP in CAD. I could scarcely believe the prices: New Sea-Dweller 43mm $13,000CAD, Deepsea Black Dial 44mm $13,850CAD, Deepsea D-Blue $14,200CAD. That is only $350CAD more. Seems like it must be a typo or something?


Sounds about right... brand new is not the best way to buy the DSSD (unless it's the d-blue). Preowned they can be had in the $7800-8500 USD range

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

The small but mighty Air-King:

IMG_20170712_101432 by John Mac, on Flickr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello chaps, sporting the pelagos on my holiday time 

Cheers cheers









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Off to the pub... Cheers


You have that one too, very nice Sri  
Love the combo too :-!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Hope your all well.
> 
> Here's a rare piece I received today.
> 
> ...


Happy happy man you are Don, congrats on that rare piece     

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Wow! I just had a look on the Rolex website. Here in Canada, it shows the MSRP in CAD. I could scarcely believe the prices: New Sea-Dweller 43mm $13,000CAD, Deepsea Black Dial 44mm $13,850CAD, Deepsea D-Blue $14,200CAD. That is only $350CAD more. Seems like it must be a typo or something?


Hi Carl, what you saw is correct. Strangely there isn't much of a price difference between both. James Cameron (blue) is just about 250 quid more in the U.K. Over the grey . I love that blue/black dial. So mesmerising!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's summer and I dig linen


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Yacht-Master 116622 platinum


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

The usual suspect.... tho I might change later to the Exp II


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

In Philly for work. Excited to get to see the USMNT play tonight. Just worked out that I was here at the same time! 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## specialagentstu (Mar 17, 2017)

Getting the wife into watches is tricky but ... Getting there!


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Christopher_Jefferson (May 7, 2015)

Sitting here bored, waiting on prosecutor to arrive.... Days like today are soooooo boring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

16600 today. Fans of the American version of "House of Cards" might recognize the statue from the opening sequence of the show theme.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Wearing the day date yet again. (ps the car is in park)


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tracking HK time this week










16753 calibre 3075 circa 1986

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Explorer today.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wore these two today...


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Office hour








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

This arrived yesterday.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Earlier today.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

North Flag on Pelagos rubber strap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noah Gauthier (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes


Sri said:


> Wore these two today...


----------



## Noah Gauthier (Jul 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Wore these two today...


What combos! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Two-tone is now a style trend 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Smarties Choc Candy x Exp 2 Polar


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Haven't wore this baby in a while...



















Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice day... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Dave... Really digging the combos yeah... 



traf said:


> What combos!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Riding the train to work with my 116613lb today.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12362647
> 
> 
> View attachment 12362649


Love it!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

16220 today














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicktanbt (Aug 2, 2008)

My first Tudor and really impressed by its build quality!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

2 years old today!









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Headed home for the week









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Heat wave in the Northeast, wearing the new beater as I grill up some steaks for dinner.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

love this blue dial!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

hun23 said:


> love this blue dial!


Me too! That is a beautiful watch.


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Back to basics today.


----------



## Eirewatch (Jun 7, 2017)

When your train is left hand drive, it just has to be the LHD! A day late mind you, forgive me.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tudor 7016-0









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Japanese Art










Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Just love that red line!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513 '65 today









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo1985 (Feb 27, 2016)

Yesterday.....









Today......


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Stevo1985 said:


> Yesterday.....
> 
> View attachment 12366185
> 
> ...


If you could only own one, which would it be?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Expy 2









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

traf said:


> Daytona today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot and great combo!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Tahoe time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Lukebor said:


> Great shot and great combo!


I like the combo as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Dipping my feet in Lake Michigan by the Navy Pier, Chicago.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I can't stop wearing this one.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Casual Camo Friday. We a great weekend guys!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

oso2276 said:


> 5513 '65 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sri said:


> Evening switch to the pub...


Love that leather bracelet!!!!

Oh and the pelagos too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Lukebor said:


> Great shot and great combo!





MOV said:


> I like the combo as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks guys 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Beach vacation ready...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Putting in some Saturday a.m. work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo1985 (Feb 27, 2016)

MOV said:


> If you could only own one, which would it be?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It's a difficult one but probably the yachtmaster


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona on rubber b 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great weekend Gents...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Saturday's companion. Wishing you all a great weekend!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Museum of Contemporary Art, Chicago


----------



## Houston Grey (Sep 30, 2012)

Museum of Out of Date Furniture, Nashville, TN










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

By the pool. I haven't taken my SubC off except for showers in the past 4 days. And it's been 100% accurate. Not even a second off.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Busy Saturday so far...






swim meet in the morning...
Then dodging some cones



















And got a hair cut








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Daytona on rubber b
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really sharp looking!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> That is really sharp looking!


Thanks Ralph! And boy is it comfortable 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

One more Saturday night...


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

End the day with batman..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Explorer 2


----------



## merlon (Oct 30, 2016)

Why during the time i find my sub no date " the watch if i could only have one "









Στάλθηκε από το LG-H815 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Speedy today 









iP7


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

July is flying by...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Wearing my "Sunday Best" today:


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Watering plants to try and keep them alive in this heat. Then off to a matinee of Dunkirk.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Timester said:


> One more Saturday night...


Yeah man, one more Saturday night indeed, sailing this ship of fools into a Sunday....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K for a quiet relaxing day with the family


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Deepsea on the bike, then to the beach today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Explorer 2 white dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California. 7/23/2017


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Garfield to chase the Monday's blues away...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Just need to pick one for work tomorrow and a strap, and I'm off a sleep. Have a good week guys!


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


> Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California. 7/23/2017


Looks like a great combo to me!


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Just need to pick one for work tomorrow and a strap, and I'm off a sleep. Have a good week guys!


Wow! This is impressive. What did you choose?


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Still Exp 2


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Pelly and Paul Bunyan


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Sporting my new Tudor Heritage Black Bay Bronze today. This watch is fantastic.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Tried on this bad boy today 









Loved the weight and the blue, truly a majestic piece!

But walked out with this one still on the wrist









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

50th









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Tried on this bad boy today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing like a solid gold Sub Dave. I tried on a friends smurf at a gtg last month and man it really has me thinking.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

No Rolex today, but a new incoming for me. Just picked up this Omega Planet Ocean 42mm with 2500 movement after I ran across a good deal. A nice specimen is getting hard to find these days, especially one with the orange numerals; I've been looking for several months.

This is my third Planet Ocean, so we'll see if this one sticks around this time. I had a 45mm PO just like this one with the orange numerals with the black rubber strap & orange stitches but that turned me off after awhile due to the large size at 45mm. Then later I got a newer model titanium 42mm PO with the 8500 movement and blue dial. That was a beautiful watch but it also turned me off after a while due the case thickness and I also realized I really preferred the black dial.

So here is the new (old) PO. I'm hoping to pick up an OEM Omega rubber strap for it so if you're reading this and have or know of one available please let me know.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

rvk82 said:


> Rolex SubC 116613
> 
> View attachment 12357149


Great, that's the way to make me miss mine after selling it last month...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Timester said:


> No Rolex today, but a new incoming for me. Just picked up this Omega Planet Ocean 42mm with 2500 movement after I ran across a good deal. A nice specimen is getting hard to find these days, especially one with the orange numerals; I've been looking for several months.
> 
> *This is my third Planet Ocean, so we'll see if this one sticks around this time*. I had a 45mm PO just like this one with the orange numerals with the black rubber strap & orange stitches but that turned me off after awhile due to the large size at 45mm. Then later I got a newer model titanium 42mm PO with the 8500 movement and blue dial. That was a beautiful watch but it also turned me off after a while due the case thickness and I also realized I really preferred the black dial.
> 
> ...


I'm the opposite - I've been through my 3rd Submariner which I sold last month. But I still have 5 Planet Ocean - two Planet Ocean Liquid Metal Limited Edition, a 42mm Orange bezel stainless 2500, a 42mm Titanium Planet Ocean, and 45mm Titanium chronograph.

I'm still a Rolex fan with a couple of GMT and a pair of Explorer II (BLNR & Coke + 42mm Polar & 40mm black). I actually prefer my current Tudor BBR more than I did my Submariners - love the vintage look and simple no date dial with gilt hands. I also have my name on the list at the local AD for a white dial ceramic Daytona.


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Evening guys, wearing my Zenith Daytona today, may be the last time as it might be sold.

Also added a couple of interesting '70s Chronos recently, a Breitling Chronomat 7808 and a Heuer Autavia 1163 GMT.

Cheers


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

Coffee break


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190, the last of the Tudor Submariners...


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Sporting my Rolex 14270 today.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

BBR


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Fantastic shot Mr B... Cheers


MadMrB said:


> BBR


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Not sure what's wrong with me but I've purchased 2 Seiko's as summer beaters in the past 2 weeks.

Must say, they make a really nice watch, I'm quite pleased with them both. The one I'm wearing today is nicknamed the "Spork" and is an interesting hybrid of a Pilot's dial in a Diver's case. Sort of a Sinn-meets-Rolex-in-Japan kind of thing.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Yesterday, today, and probably the rest of the week.


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

Exploring


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Tudor's have been dominating my watch game as if late, BB36 now - after almost a week 79090 blue Sub.

Got me thinking. Do I like Tudor more than Rolex?


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Travelller said:


>


That is so, so nice... a real beauty! IMO one of the most attractive watches produced by any brand in some time 👏👏👍


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo of Lagunatic and his Rolex 116618LN. 7/23/2017


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, JLC today 









iP7


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Digging this combo










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Date Day


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

traf said:


> Digging this combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the rubber strap? Why did you choose that over the bracelet?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pablo Jerry said:


> How is the rubber strap? Why did you choose that over the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It's a good change of pace... but it will go back on the oyster very soon!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> Not sure what's wrong with me but I've purchased 2 Seiko's as summer beaters in the past 2 weeks.
> 
> Must say, they make a really nice watch, I'm quite pleased with them both. The one I'm wearing today is nicknamed the "Spork" and is an interesting hybrid of a Pilot's dial in a Diver's case. Sort of a Sinn-meets-Rolex-in-Japan kind of thing.


That is really, really nice. One of the nicest Seiko divers I have seen.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Becker said:


> Tudor's have been dominating my watch game as if late, BB36 now - after almost a week 79090 blue Sub.
> 
> Got me thinking. Do I like Tudor more than Rolex?


Tudor will be my next realistic Swiss watch purchase (god willing). Think about it, besides the Daytona and the GMT BLNR Tudor's watches in my view are aesthetically superior to a Rolex of the same type. Much more modern and have a greater interpretation of the contemporary watch with roots to the Rolex/Tudor vintage.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Yacht-Master with platinum bits


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Have a perfect day everyone










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Summer time


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow, what a shot mate! Cheers


capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12378503


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry. No TudoRolex...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12378503


Beautiful pic!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Although this is my only Tudor, my fondness for this BB36 grows all the time. Like Becker, the Tudor is the one getting most wrist time. Every work day. It is robust, accurate, easy-to-read, beautifully crafted....and extremely comfortable. The only watch I have owned over the past few years, that allows me to not miss my Explorer I 36mm:



Hope you all have a great week.
Carl


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

114060 today.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Going with the Sub today.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Timester said:


> No Rolex today, but a new incoming for me. Just picked up this Omega Planet Ocean 42mm with 2500 movement after I ran across a good deal. A nice specimen is getting hard to find these days, especially one with the orange numerals; I've been looking for several months.
> 
> This is my third Planet Ocean, so we'll see if this one sticks around this time. I had a 45mm PO just like this one with the orange numerals with the black rubber strap & orange stitches but that turned me off after awhile due to the large size at 45mm. Then later I got a newer model titanium 42mm PO with the 8500 movement and blue dial. That was a beautiful watch but it also turned me off after a while due the case thickness and I also realized I really preferred the black dial.
> 
> ...


That's great! I love my 2500 PO. I was looking for the OEM strap for a while, but settled on the hirsh Robby. Couldn't be more happy. Couple of pics of mine, plus I'm Expii'n it today.

~Cheers!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Dream Killer said:


> Tudor will be my next realistic Swiss watch purchase (god willing). Think about it, besides the Daytona and the GMT BLNR Tudor's watches in my view are aesthetically superior to a Rolex of the same type. Much more modern and have a greater interpretation of the contemporary watch with roots to the Rolex/Tudor vintage.


Taking one example: 
aesthetically the BB36 right now accomodates my tastes just slightly more than my Expy1 but I love 'em both.

Just wondering: should we be sad or glad that it seems that Rolex doesn't do heritage pieces, while Tudor does?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


> That is really, really nice. One of the nicest Seiko divers I have seen.


..










Thanks Carl! I've never worn my Rolexes on the beach and I spend a lot of summer time there, so it was high time I upgraded from my Luminox beater to something more interesting.

As for the Spork (above) typical story, Seiko released the watch, it was detested by many, sales were weak, it was discontinued after 2 or 3 years. Now 5 years later people love them and the mashup of Diver-Meets-Pilot and there are none to be found and they're selling for 2x to 3x the original price. I was a Seiko fan a decade ago and stopped after I got hit hard with the Rolex bug, just looked into a SKX model as a good summer beater and then discovered the Spork through the forum and got very lucky with a purchase opportunity, now I've gotten 2 Seiko's in 3 weeks. I think I'm done now


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Dedhed said:


> That's great! I love my 2500 PO. I was looking for the OEM strap for a while, but settled on the hirsh Robby. Couldn't be more happy. Couple of pics of mine, plus I'm Expii'n it today.
> 
> ~Cheers!
> 
> ...


Hey hey. As a wine collector, cigar enthusiasts and a watch whore I do love this picture!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Although this is my only Tudor, my fondness for this BB36 grows all the time. Like Becker, the Tudor is the one getting most wrist time. Every work day. It is robust, accurate, easy-to-read, beautifully crafted....and extremely comfortable. The only watch I have owned over the past few years, that allows me to not miss my Explorer I 36mm:l


I concur. Gets the most wrist time nowadays. Wonder what could beat it...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Couldn't stay away from this classic... Such a classy piece eh?


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

DSSD today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Dedhed said:


> That's great! I love my 2500 PO. I was looking for the OEM strap for a while, but settled on the hirsh Robby. Couldn't be more happy. Couple of pics of mine, plus I'm Expii'n it today.
> 
> ~Cheers!












Nice combo!

If you ever want to try your Seamaster on a NATO, this strap from Blushark does a great job with the black and orange.


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Sri said:


> Couldn't stay away from this classic... Such a classy piece eh?


And looks DYNAMITE on that strap!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Dedhed said:


> That's great! I love my 2500 PO. I was looking for the OEM strap for a while, but settled on the hirsh Robby. Couldn't be more happy. Couple of pics of mine, plus I'm Expii'n it today.
> 
> ~Cheers!


Yes, I'm really happy to find the 2500 PO. I've been looking for a good one for a long time. I like the Robby, but I'm a little more conservative than your flamboyant self.  I wound up just ordering the basic black Omega clone strap with deployant on fleabay for 40 bucks. I'll see how that works out when it comes in. It's actually really nice on the bracelet, and I'm more of a bracelet guy to be honest, but I think for a PO I'd rather have it on a strap, but one that fits snug to the case. Cheers...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Couldn't stay away from this classic... Such a classy piece eh?


Yes. It is indeed. And your great pics make a great argument in favour of getting one. So far, I have managed to keep myself away from the AD!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

This is one of my better photos for giving an idea of how a BB36 looks on a 7.25in wrist:


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Now that local temperatures have dropped about 25 degrees from a few weeks ago, 91 today. it's nice to get some favorites back on leather.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Becker said:


> Taking one example:
> aesthetically the BB36 right now accomodates my tastes just slightly more than my Expy1 but I love 'em both.
> 
> Just wondering: should we be sad or glad that it seems that Rolex doesn't do heritage pieces, while Tudor does?


Well, I for one am quite glad Rolex seems to stick to what they do so well. And, their pieces are so timeless. I take my OP34 with silver dial, for example, and it has a hint of vintage in it, even though the hands have been updated from the previous Air-King version. And I see so many Day-Date and Datejust pieces that look just as good now as when they were purchased, some decades ago.

Tudor IMO does a wonderful job of keeping the heritage thing going, and they do make some wonderful pieces. And very much in line with Rolex quality, at least as far as they can go still keeping at such a reasonable price.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I for one am quite glad Rolex seems to stick to what they do so well. And, their pieces are so timeless. I take my OP34 with silver dial, for example, and it has a hint of vintage in it, even though the hands have been updated from the previous Air-King version. And I see so many Day-Date and Datejust pieces that look just as good now as when they were purchased, some decades ago.
> 
> Tudor IMO does a wonderful job of keeping the heritage thing going, and they do make some wonderful pieces. And very much in line with Rolex quality, at least as far as they can go still keeping at such a reasonable price.


Spot on my man!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Yes. It is indeed. And your great pics make a great argument in favour of getting one. So far, I have managed to keep myself away from the AD!


Yes Carl but please be aware those "Smiles" aren't going to last much longer . Perhaps an element of exaggeration but it sure is a collectors' piece IMHO


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

What can I say...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The quintessential quartet... What's your pick?


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri!! Wat a great ensemble! I'd pick the Pelagos...



Sri said:


> The quintessential quartet... What's your pick?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Sri!! Wat a great ensemble! I'd pick the Pelagos...


Thanks mate. If only I had your pretty 36 snowflake join the rest?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Still wearing my Explorer (pic from two weeks ago):









Going to do some reading:


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> ... join the rest?!


Ya should matey


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dweller day


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Beach day with the pelagos..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Enjoying the GMT today.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hugh Akston (Jul 24, 2017)

Today I am wearing a 1951 Oyster Perpetual 6085 that my mother gave to my father as a wedding gift. This is my second post!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Sri said:


> The quintessential quartet... What's your pick?


Droool... amazing Sri! I love all four, but if I had to choose one to be the next piece along side my BBB, I'd start with the LHD!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hugh Akston said:


> Today I am wearing a 1951 Oyster Perpetual 6085 that my mother gave to my father as a wedding gift. This is my second post!
> 
> View attachment 12382299


Goodness me! Simply stunning... Thanks for sharing here...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

:-!


Sri said:


> The quintessential quartet... What's your pick?


If only one, then your most recent acquisition. BB Heritage black on black


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Hugh Akston said:


> Today I am wearing a 1951 Oyster Perpetual 6085 that my mother gave to my father as a wedding gift. This is my second post!
> 
> View attachment 12382299


Beautiful watch with beautiful sentiment. It has aged perfectly, dial in excellent shape and gorgeous patina. A true heirloom.

Almost as old as me. I was born in 1949. Wish I had aged as well :-d.

Welcome to the forum, some lovely people here. Hope you stay around.

Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR today









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Its been a while since my last post, acquired this sturdy piece last week, it has been in my wrist all the time since then










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hugh Akston said:


> Today I am wearing a 1951 Oyster Perpetual 6085 that my mother gave to my father as a wedding gift. This is my second post!
> 
> View attachment 12382299


What a beauty! Such a great backstory, too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


>


I need to wear sun glasses to go through your stunning posts mate  What a perfect piece!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> I need to wear sun glasses to go through your stunning posts mate  What a perfect piece!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, you have a great collection yourself...that Tudor quartet.

And Blue Pelagos for me of course....


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a wonderful weekend gents.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF :-!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Going with the PO today for casual Friday.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Latest addition to my small TudoRolex collection..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Love this blue lacquered dial


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Pepsi









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Il Freccione Friday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Beach day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Just purchased today.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

After rotating NATO's, Perlon and leather straps on my Sub for the last 6months, it's always great to be reminded how great the Sub is on the classic SS braclet. Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

16800


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

MisterTom said:


> Just purchased today.


My favourite Sub! Hope you are really happy with the classic for years and years. Congratulations!
Carl


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR day 2









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> BLNR day 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture Dave 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Nice picture Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cheers Alex! How's that AP holding up?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ym


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Cheers Alex! How's that AP holding up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


It does buddy  
Made a dp for a Rolex few days ago  
Coming up when I'll be back from Tokyo 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> It does buddy
> Made a dp for a Rolex few days ago
> Coming up when I'll be back from Tokyo
> 
> ...


Any hints on what it is?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Still with Tudor


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> It does buddy
> Made a dp for a Rolex few days ago
> Coming up when I'll be back from Tokyo
> 
> ...


........ ?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

for today no Rolex, no Tudor ..... :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

HAGW, Gents 









iP7


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Saturday to all.


----------



## chriscatling14 (Jun 29, 2017)

Loving the black bay, only had it for a week! Hasn't left my wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Starting the day with this.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Visiting a friend from Baltimore in Santiago, Chile this week.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Am excited haha!
6 digits as a first hint ... 


Becker said:


> ........ ?





traf said:


> Any hints on what it is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Am excited haha!
> 6 digits as a first hint ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ooo PM or nah? 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Weekend buddy:





Wishing you all a great weekend.
Carl


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Am excited haha!
> 6 digits as a first hint ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


...116622...


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This watch gets me every time


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Couldn't resist another one, THC and a pair of Ford GT40s at the Silverstone Classic...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> Couldn't resist another one, THC and a pair of Ford GT40s at the Silverstone Classic...
> 
> View attachment 12387223
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Started off with BLNR, now switched to this









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

MadMrB said:


> Couldn't resist another one, THC and a pair of Ford GT40s at the Silverstone Classic...
> 
> View attachment 12387223
> 
> ...


:-! Great shots there!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Some great pics this weekend, gents. 
LVc'n it tonight. 
















~Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

traf said:


> Started off with BLNR, now switched to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a clear, awesome shot. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

A nice hike earlier today with the family.









And now enjoying a nice beverage on my front porch on a remarkably balmy July day.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Such a clear, awesome shot. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub for pool time with the kids


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

One more Saturday night.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Is he exploring?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Not just Bleu and Noir nights...


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Visiting a friend from Baltimore in Santiago, Chile this week.


Nice! Where's the NATO from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

First day with my first Tudor!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Becker said:


> This watch gets me every time


Thanks, Becker! That's high praise coming from you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Heading down the street for neighbourhood block party.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

txaggie9307 said:


> Nice! Where's the NATO from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure who makes it, but I bought it at European Watch Company in Boston. Pretty nuts about its quality, and my SD wears comfortably on it.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

trh77 said:


> First day with my first Tudor!


A beautiful choice you made, Sir!

I suppose if it comes time for me to get a diver watch, it would be a hard choice between this and the Rolex Sub No Date!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

torifile said:


> A nice hike earlier today with the family.
> 
> View attachment 12387493
> 
> ...


Love those pics. Especially the angle on the second one. It makes me realize just how much I appreciate that particular model of Rolex diver. Although I don't own a Rolex Diver yet, and have admired all of them including the Sea-Dweller models, I still keep coming back to this as my favorite. I guess I just admire it's simplicity.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Not just Bleu and Noir nights...


And it looks like your BLNR is in good company!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Is that the one on Newburgh St? That place is a treasure... Some amazing vintage stuff there



MickCollins1916 said:


> Not sure who makes it, but I bought it at European Watch Company in Boston. Pretty nuts about its quality, and my SD wears comfortably on it.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> Love those pics. Especially the angle on the second one. It makes me realize just how much I appreciate that particular model of Rolex diver. Although I don't own a Rolex Diver yet, and have admired all of them including the Sea-Dweller models, I still keep coming back to this as my favorite. I guess I just admire it's simplicity.


Thanks! That's what I enjoy about it, too. Some flash but not too much. And no cyclops is a must for me - I really don't like the cyclops.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

14060M for a beautiful Sunday morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

It's here  


Becker said:


> ...116622...





traf said:


> Ooo PM or nah?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok so it’s SS as indicated by the box size! 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Ok so it's SS as indicated by the box size!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Well ss yes, well no more ambiguity after that picture 

Fresh from the oven 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Well ss yes, well no more ambiguity after that picture
> 
> Fresh from the oven
> 
> ...


Congrats on the no date sub!! Sometimes I miss mine!! Contemplating picking one up again 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Well ss yes, well no more ambiguity after that picture
> 
> Fresh from the oven
> 
> ...


That's a Great piece ! Huge Congrats Alex!!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

alex79 said:


> Well ss yes, well no more ambiguity after that picture
> 
> Fresh from the oven
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the No Date Sub! Quite recently, I have been looking closely at all the Sub models and Sea Dweller divers, but always come back to this one. I have even contemplated a gold one for my 70th in a couple of years, but if I ever do get a Rolex diver I think it would have to be this model. Just so stunning in it's simplicity.
Enjoy it happily for many years!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Congrats on the no date sub!! Sometimes I miss mine!! Contemplating picking one up again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave, I was hesitant cause in my office there's so many black subs, however I bought it for non office use 


Becker said:


> That's a Great piece ! Huge Congrats Alex!!


Thanks mate  


carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations on the No Date Sub! Quite recently, I have been looking closely at all the Sub models and Sea Dweller divers, but always come back to this one. I have even contemplated a gold one for my 70th in a couple of years, but if I ever do get a Rolex diver I think it would have to be this model. Just so stunning in it's simplicity.
> Enjoy it happily for many years!


Very true, it's simplicity is perfect. 
You might grab the gold sub and enjoy it prior to its due course in few years  
Thanks for your kind words.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP7


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona Sunday = happy Sunday


----------



## benvh (Aug 4, 2011)

Dug an old NATO out of the drawer, looks pretty good! Also pictured: yesterday's incoming! More pics tomorrow after I get the bracelet sized :-!

Ben


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sri said:


> Not just Bleu and Noir nights...


Beautiful BLNR, but that 1989 Anniversary Countach is spectacular! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Batman Day


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Well ss yes, well no more ambiguity after that picture
> 
> Fresh from the oven
> 
> ...


Hey mate, many congratulations! ND watches are different wrist game mate... So classy... I need one!!! Look forward to more pix mate... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dougiebaby said:


> Beautiful BLNR, but that 1989 Anniversary Countach is spectacular! Thanks for the pics!


Yes yes. I couldn't take my eyes off that Countach... Yes, it was just too stunning

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Good morning, freshly arrived and can't wait to play around with it , first impression its thick and heavy










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Flypower said:


> Good morning, freshly arrived and can't wait to play around with it , first impression its thick and heavy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your first Rolex?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Just for a change on this Sunday afternoon, I thought of wearing my only Grand Seiko. SBGX059. At one point I had five Grand Seiko models, now down to one. And this quartz with the beautiful polar white dial was my first. This is one watch that I doubt I will part with:


----------



## Tantsu (Apr 23, 2017)

Happy Sunday from SF!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hey mate, many congratulations! ND watches are different wrist game mate... So classy... I need one!!! Look forward to more pix mate... Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Hehe matey, here's one picture for you  
Thanks for your kind words 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California. 7/30/2017


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

MOV said:


> Your first Rolex?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nope, my 4th actually, my others are:



















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

SD.


----------



## merlon (Oct 30, 2016)

Avec la ND a la mer









Στάλθηκε από το LG-H815 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR again









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Enjoying a cigar on the deck today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

Flypower said:


> Nope, my 4th actually, my others are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice collection. How do decide which one to wear?!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Redleg25 said:


> Very nice collection. How do decide which one to wear?!


Thanks , I usually bring 2 of them with me at all time...

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I know, I know... It's not what you think!!! (It's just a beautiful Pelagos)


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Cant believe Rio Olympic was almost a year ago today, and coincidentally I am wearing this today..










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## benvh (Aug 4, 2011)

Took the 114060 out for the first time today. My first, brand-new Rolex. Loving it!

Ben


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Once again for this baby. Not many people's choice, obviously. But she is my favorite.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

After a 3 week holiday it's the first day back at work. Had to dress up my THC a bit to bring me joy this morning. Have a great week all.


----------



## D7002470 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Back to the GMT Master before service









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Sub


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joespeed29 (Jul 21, 2017)

^^ this is the only time its okay to side with Pepsi! nice shot!


----------



## Icycas (Feb 1, 2017)

Someone show a nice 14060 T dial w nice patina, full set. Getting difficult to find!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*1964 Rolex / Tudor






















*


----------



## merlon (Oct 30, 2016)

Les vacances sont finis









Στάλθηκε από το LG-H815 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow, What a shot mate!!!



capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12395055


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

merlon said:


> Les vacances sont finis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ferry looks the same 

















Greece, four weeks ago


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I am the Heritage, I am the Revival, I am the Reincarnation, I am the Classic, I am the Rose, I am the Smile, I am born to dare, I am Black Bay, I am Tudor...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


>


Wears good with green... in fact, any color


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> I am the Heritage, I am the Revival, I am the Reincarnation, I am the Classic, I am the Rose, I am the Smile, I am born to dare, I am Black Bay, I am Tudor...


Amen


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Taking lunch at the landscape arboretum. Beautiful day out!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Atop Cerro San Cristobal, with Santiago below and the Andes in the background.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Atop Cerro San Cristobal, with Santiago below and the Andes in the background.


Looks amazing on that NATO Bill. Have a good one!


----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)

Enjoying the simple things:


----------



## ireachmike (Mar 15, 2016)

Another day.... Explorer in the office!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

?

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy hump day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR again

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

German easy guy today. Have not worn it a long time. Here show my time zone location. ^_^


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## gizmotek (Apr 19, 2015)

Always gets looks









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Public transport


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Reminescing of Octopussy James bond style?️?.♀ @ Udaipur Taj Lake Palace










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hope your all well, been away from the thread for a few days.

Just added this lovely 1680....parted with some as well, flipperitus continues...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Haven't worn this since March when I had my Daytona love affair and then went through my Seiko beater phase.

It's a shame how perfect the 16610 is. Sort of ruins it for everything else.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> Haven't worn this since March when I had my Daytona love affair and then went through my Seiko beater phase.
> 
> It's a shame how perfect the 16610 is. Sort of ruins it for everything else.


Just a question: When did the case size of the Submariner go to this? Saw a sub in a Sydney Watch store today like the sub on the left of this picture and it seriously looked like a ladies watch. Looks ridiculously small.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

My favorite









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

Depends on the taste, for me the one on the right looks ridiculously big and out of proportions, especially its lugs. First Sub with ceramic bezel and supercase appeared in 2009, it was two tone version, steel version was build with super case in 2010 I believe.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Hope your all well, been away from the thread for a few days.
> 
> Just added this lovely 1680....parted with some as well, flipperitus continues...


Very nice pick up Don! Mk3 dial I believe?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Explorer Thursday.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

date day on a gloomy Thursday


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Explorer on a vintage leather strap


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub today


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Two watches that couldn't be more different in looks but were meant to perform the same purpose


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Explorer Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

DSSD today until the bike ride switched to this:









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Polar


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sightseeing







And then relaxing by the pool








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Since my sub is going to an emergency service (I stopped completely...) I'm going to be wearing this for a few weeks...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

This one has become my daily beater after I sold my DJ.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still rocking the only watch that accompanied me to Chile, looking forward to getting home soon and enjoying the others.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New incoming! Second in house Mt movement Tudor after the blue pelagos.

Love the dial on the BB noir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Verdi said:


> This one has become my daily beater after I sold my DJ.


That is one heck of a daily beater!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Sub.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

speedy friday


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Hope your all well, been away from the thread for a few days.
> 
> Just added this lovely 1680....parted with some as well, flipperitus continues...


   
Awesome mate, loving it! 
Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Train spotting


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> DSSD today until the bike ride switched to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12402073


  great picture

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

antitesis said:


> View attachment 12401993
> 
> 
> Since my sub is going to an emergency service (I stopped completely...) I'm going to be wearing this for a few weeks...
> ...


Sorry to hear about the sub, on another note nice m4 and g10 5er! Or is that a 7?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Verdi said:


> This one has become my daily beater after I sold my DJ.


Suits you very well!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Time to sleep 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Time to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She'll be still running when you wake up, .... the Rollie I mean


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

MOV said:


> That is one heck of a daily beater!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


thank you Sir


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

My BBR. What else?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


>


Is that the 41? Looking cool on that nato! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

traf said:


> Is that the 41? Looking cool on that nato!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes, the 41.


----------



## Tahitianmoon16 (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm rocking the M Serial Coke GMT I picked up earlier this week. I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Verdi said:


> This one has become my daily beater after I sold my DJ.


Don't beat it too hard mate.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Ulotny said:


>


This is my favourite Rolex watch. Just a question do you think it would look better without the cyclops and/or if the date was at the 6?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dream Killer said:


> This is my favourite Rolex watch. Just a question do you think it would look better without the cyclops and/or if the date was at the 6?


No


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

1601 wideboy


----------



## gizmotek (Apr 19, 2015)

Switched to the nato









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

Dream Killer said:


> This is my favourite Rolex watch. Just a question do you think it would look better without the cyclops and/or if the date was at the 6?


Obviously no


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Why is it obvious? The cyclops is an awful feature which takes away from the look of the watch. 

Leave the date at 3 but there is no need for a cyclops. This is the main reason why the old sea dwellers and sub no date aesthetically look better than the same watch with a cyclops. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Dream Killer said:


> Don't beat it too hard mate.


:lol:


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Dream Killer said:


> Don't beat it too hard mate.


Hahaha. I'll be honest, the shmuck is in for a good beating.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## l.e.rookie (Apr 5, 2015)

Blue Sub


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Great weekend everyone!










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent on nato









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

New acquisition 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

My 1st mechanical love


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

arrvoo said:


> New acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really looks grand! I think this is the first real life wrist shot I have seen on the forum. When I first saw the photo, I really wondered if it is new or vintage. I never really liked the watch when it was first introduced, nor did I pay much attention to it. As time goes by, I see more and more how well Tudor has managed to maintain the vintage appeal in this watch. I even like the date at 6 o'clock, it is a rarity for me to even like a date.
Congratulations!
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

My companion throughout the work week, I have a hard time taking this off my wrist even at the weekend:







Enjoy the weekend!
Carl


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Tahitianmoon16 said:


> I'm rocking the M Serial Coke GMT I picked up earlier this week. I love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! My favorite n grail...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

louisuchiha said:


> 1601 wideboy


Nice on strap.. I think we have the same.. what year is yours? 
Thanks. Giuseppe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Concon, Chile, near Valparaiso, on the Pacific.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Rum & Ranger 🍻😉









HAGWEE...


----------



## gizmotek (Apr 19, 2015)

arrvoo said:


> New acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch. Only reason I went with the S&G and not this one is because I have a #SpeedyTuesday coming in to scratch my chronograph itch  .

IMHO Tudor put out some really strong pieces this year albeit the lukewarm initial response.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Captain Jack Swigert in his Speedmaster, me in my Daytona today at the US Capitol in Washington DC.


----------



## merlon (Oct 30, 2016)

Wellcome Hulk !!









Στάλθηκε από το LG-H815 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Open 6 morning


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

One more Saturday night.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

LHD again. Only brought 2 watches for this vacation.


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Palegos, brews, pizza.....three of my favourite things! Best wishes.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4K


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


> LHD again. Only brought 2 watches for this vacation.


Now that's a view Mucky!!! Enjoy your Vaca!!!! Palegos looking great as always


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

OP34 Silver dial for dinner tonight:


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> She'll be still running when you wake up, .... the Rollie I mean


She does indeed mate  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Concon, Chile, near Valparaiso, on the Pacific.


Love all pics from your trip!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Speedy today 









iP7


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

In 27 years the bracelet has not been off the old girl until today!!









Sacrilege?? Or a different look??


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> In 27 years the bracelet has not been off the old girl until today!!
> 
> View attachment 12406015
> 
> ...


Both :-d. But, hey, after 27 years that bracelet does deserve a rest! The black/blue combo does look quite nautical.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful Sunday everyone!


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

It's that Time...


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Bowling!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller Sunday taking the kids for a dip in the lake


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blnr


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> Beautiful Sunday [/URL]


Great shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

~Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Fresh out of the pool 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

This evenings BBQ timer


----------



## Musso (May 4, 2017)

Blue pelagos today


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Hulk Monday 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Musso said:


> Blue pelagos today
> 
> View attachment 12407979


Nice! But what happened with the date wheel?

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California. 8/6/2017


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Looking down at the Lunar Module at the Smithsonian Air & Space Museum in Washington DC.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Today's contribution, I'm still in love as I was the first day 

Have a great week ahead guys   









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Have a good week! 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Musso said:


> Blue pelagos today
> 
> View attachment 12407979


What is happening with the date?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

alex79 said:


> Today's contribution, I'm still in love as I was the first day
> 
> Have a great week ahead guys
> 
> ...


Interesting Rolex/Tudor, what reference is that??


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Bike ride with my Tudor.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

KellenH said:


> Interesting Rolex/Tudor, what reference is that??


It's none of the above my friend, as you probably can tell  
I just wanted to share my wrist wear with the forum fellows, hope you will appreciate it as well, it's not a bad watch.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## owlan (Nov 19, 2012)

View attachment 12409259

Explorer for me today.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sitting at airport hoping flight is on time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johnjm (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

In Schaffhausen today...








Attended the IWC museum as well, holy moly they made some good watches in the past, my two favs:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Becker said:


> In Schaffhausen today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple of beauties indeed. Enjoy the rest of your stay!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> A couple of beauties indeed. Enjoy the rest of your stay!


Thanks mate!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day members.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Daytonas are not usually my thing, but.....hnnnnnggg.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Ready to hang ten .♂









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Left hand drive on the wrong side...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Typhoon's gone.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to start the workweek


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> In Schaffhausen today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a great time Becker, the IWC watches you shared are really nice 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


How nice!   

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> How nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks Alex! That dual time of yours is a showstopper 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Left hand drive on the wrong side...


What a shot!! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

tudor


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Thanks Alex! That dual time of yours is a showstopper
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave  
Every time I see your pictures of the D500, it makes me want one  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I thought this was a watch forum. There are some serious big noters here who post irrelevant pictures with not one watch in sight. And people wonder why some Rolex owners cop a bad name.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## knebo (Jun 13, 2017)

Just married!
Relaxing at Lake Geneva with my first ring and my first mechanical watch. 
Tudor Heritage Ranger with original Tudor fabric strap (new release, available instead of camo-strap; also new: darker brown leather strap - I'll post it soon).


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Congrats! Will be in Geneva this weekend


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Congratulations mate. Beautiful watch... Great combo too. Lake Geneva, it's a beautiful place...



knebo said:


> Just married!
> Relaxing at Lake Geneva with my first ring and my first mechanical watch.
> Tudor Heritage Ranger with original Tudor fabric strap (new release, available instead of camo-strap; also new: darker brown leather strap - I'll post it soon).
> 
> View attachment 12410807


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

First day out with the new blue shoes...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

This to the pub... Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> This to the pub... Cheers


Two days in a row with the showstopper shots 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleaning up some email on the balcony while on vacation. Trying to figure out my next watch.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Two days in a row with the showstopper shots
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Oh mate. Very kind. I can only be left inspired by all those amazing shots by all you amazing people here... Cheers mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44 (Apr 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

What a shot Q!


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

A strong Lavazza Rossa with a side order of Explorer this morning...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo of Lagunatic and his Rolex 116618LN, at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 8/6/2017


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Rathtrevor Beach, Parksville, BC at low tide.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Sri said:


> This to the pub... Cheers


Wow, great shot! I love mine on leather too, but can't get a good photo like that.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Batman this morning, have a good day fellows 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Lagunatic said:


> Photo of Lagunatic and his Rolex 116618LN, at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 8/6/2017


Shouldn't you be smiling?


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

DocJekl said:


> Shouldn't you be smiling?


Not in a men's room.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

It's too hot today.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Been a while.


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Outstanding photo! Seriously top notch. Thanks for sharing and tempting us all with that fine peice.



qtip.416 said:


>


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you. Yeah, dig Black Bays on leather... Re the shot, it's all iPhone app trickery  'Camera + ' and some patience for that right angle of light 



DocJekl said:


> Wow, great shot! I love mine on leather too, but can't get a good photo like that.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The Rose and Smile... Have a nice day!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry. Switched to this...


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

16570 forever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

5 hands!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Omega on today


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Speedy today 









iP7


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Black Bay back on the wrist, had it demagnetized on Monday:








Running great again, -1 second after two days


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

5513


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

214270mk2 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Timester said:


>


Outstanding.


----------



## morningtundra (May 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## knebo (Jun 13, 2017)

the beauty that is the Tudor Heritage Ranger... can't get over all the details


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

1680


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Trying out this combo 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Pelagos on green Erika's with green pine trees in the background














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Bay on toxic nato today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Seadweller on combat strap









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Been home sick for a few days. Thanks for all the post guys. So bored.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The best contemporary Black Bay?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's a nice old Sub guys...

1961, 2 Line 5512, Gilt Exclamation Dial and Pointed Crown Guards with some original paperwork.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great Friday all you great TudoRolexHolics!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Here's a nice old Sub guys...
> 
> 1961, 2 Line 5512, Gilt Exclamation Dial and Pointed Crown Guards with some original paperwork.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Amazing! 
More pics, please


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

And my trusty GMT.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good God!!! What is this!!! Simply stunning stuff as ever from you mate... Stuff of dreams really! Many congratulations and as Carl mentioned, more pix please!!! Cheers



Brisman said:


> Here's a nice old Sub guys...
> 
> 1961, 2 Line 5512, Gilt Exclamation Dial and Pointed Crown Guards with some original paperwork.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

You have championed that art of pocket shots Carl  What a shot! Cheers



carlhaluss said:


>


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Outstanding photo! Seriously top notch. Thanks for sharing and tempting us all with that fine peice.


Thanks for the very kind words!!!!


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

traf said:


>


 Classical composition!

Here is the older brother "a Steinweg"


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The special one for Friday night... Have a good one ladies and gents!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Here's a nice old Sub guys...
> 
> 1961, 2 Line 5512, Gilt Exclamation Dial and Pointed Crown Guards with some original paperwork.
> 
> Have a great weekend


My word...that is really wonderful!



Day 3 home sick. I got to get out of the house. Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LVc to finish the work week


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Here's a nice old Sub guys...
> 
> 1961, 2 Line 5512, Gilt Exclamation Dial and Pointed Crown Guards with some original paperwork.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


This is really a beauty. Looks like it has been well worn, but lovingly. The patina and the surface scratches give it so much character. While I do appreciate many of the newer models with the faux patina, looks like this are impossible to duplicate.
Congratulations!
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> You have championed that art of pocket shots Carl  What a shot! Cheers


Thanks, Sri! Your posts, whether compliments or wrist shots of your own, always put a smile on my face and make me feel good.
Have a great weekend.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My new to me, lightly loved, one yr old Pelagos.....have all the straps, braclet, etc, but having a love affair with Borealis ISOs right now!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> Classical composition!
> 
> Here is the older brother "a Steinweg"


Beautiful!! 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Black Bay Noir ETA


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Zenith Daytona, looking good on the vintage strap IMO.

Thoughts?


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Zenith Daytona, looking good on the vintage strap IMO.
> 
> Thoughts?


Love that look but I'm a bit biased!










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Love that look but I'm a bit biased!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks great, love that ceramic.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Had the chance to try my friend's new SD43 and MAN what a watch. Absolutely love it 


















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

New arrival. What a wonderfully balanced watch.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

traf said:


> Love that look but I'm a bit biased!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MOV said:


> Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you sir!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Looks great, love that ceramic.


By the way those zeniths are climbing you could probably find a straight across trade if you look hard enough Don!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Second day with my newly accuired Chudor Prince Date  My first "expensive" watch too.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos, one of my keepers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> By the way those zeniths are climbing you could probably find a straight across trade if you look hard enough Don!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


With cash to me....

Floating Dial Zeniths are hitting $AU35k now, full set Zeniths are $AU25K minimum...these things are getting silly..


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Seadweller on combat strap









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Evening switch.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Evening switch.


Beauty 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> With cash to me....
> 
> Floating Dial Zeniths are hitting $AU35k now, full set Zeniths are $AU25K minimum...these things are getting silly..


#winning 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

traf said:


> Beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

1976 Tudor 9411 for today.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I guess Tudor made the perfect watch for me. Starting the weekend with the same watch I wore all week. Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36:







Have a great weekend.
Carl


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On the bracelet today.....24hrs of ownership and +0 secs so far......so glad I pulled the trigger on this watch.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tried on the SD43 yesterday...still love this one best, but I was surprised by how much I liked the 43. Temptation.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Maddog1970 said:


> On the bracelet today.....24hrs of ownership and +0 secs so far......so glad I pulled the trigger on this watch.
> 
> View attachment 12421967


That's a beauty. One of my favourite blue dial watches. I think this one looks best on the bracelet. I have seen it on blue and black rubber, but this is the best combo IMO.
Congratulations!
Carl


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Ehjjjhh, what's on that white building in the background....?

Was in Geneva for only two hours today. My goodness whatch heaven over here.

Oh wait, lemme show:


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Love that look but I'm a bit biased!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brisman said:


> Zenith Daytona, looking good on the vintage strap IMO.
> 
> Thoughts?


Looks great Donald but I'm biased too.



Daytonas rock on straps.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

aquanaut today


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Tried on the SD43 yesterday...still love this one best, but I was surprised by how much I liked the 43. Temptation.


I'm not surprised! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Afternoon change to the Sub.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Borrowed Time...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Looks great Donald but I'm biased too.
> 
> 
> 
> Daytonas rock on straps.


The Mac daddy of Daytonas 

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Evening gents, LVc'n a few chocotinis tonight....
~Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Bay on beefy nato this evening


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Looks great Donald but I'm biased too.
> 
> 
> 
> Daytonas rock on straps.


Me too...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Love that look but I'm a bit biased!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one I'd have, black dial Ceramic...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

⚪Blue Pelagos, standout sexy diver...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> ⚪Blue Pelagos, standout sexy diver...


Looks like a great combo! It is a beautiful blue, that watch, but it looks best with something contrasting like that leather strap. Looks like you are having fun with that watch, which is a wonderful thing! Speaking of fun....what are you doing out in London at 3:30 in the morning :-d.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Polarising Colour combi but I felt they were THE Rolex collurs
My F-off watch in true chinois fashion


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sri said:


> ️Blue Pelagos, standout sexy diver...


Hello from Greece!! Please details for shoes? Brand? Very nice!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmmmm...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

mtb2104 said:


> Hmmmmm...


There's a great pair! Difficult choice indeed. That Seiko LE, though, might be my pick. It's a stunner.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Exp Ⅱ


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

tomatoes said:


> View attachment 12423567
> 
> 
> Polarising Colour combi but I felt they were THE Rolex collurs
> ...


That DD green dial with the yellow gold is gorgeous! And the leather strap looks great also. First time I have seen that green dial in a real life photo. I love green dials, and have an OP34 with the olive green. This is definitely a more vivid green on your DD. I hope to see it in real life sometime.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Becker said:


>


Yall know where I am


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Saturday evening with my Tudor BB36 and a lovely single malt blend whisky, Douglas Laing Rock Oyster:



This Douglas Laing blend is the most amazing tasting whisky I have had. Tastes more like the sea than any other. Indescribably delicious. Really briny and almost like kelp. I have no idea how they could concoct such a marvelous flavour!


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you Carl. After 10 years, I felt there was only so much sport watch I could stomach. I wasn't 'graduating'. 

The dial is an emerald green which I felt hit the nail on the head in combi
with yellow gold. Though they are quintessential Rolex Colours, they also recall to (my) mind the floating imagery of serpents and dragons in green and gold, dancing in circles amidst fire and fumes. My Wife is right: I do have a pretty good imagination. But such imagery is inextricably linked to Chinese mythology and folklore.

The strap is from B&S in petrol blue to give the whole getup a subtle pop (oxymoron totally intended).

Gaudy to some, regal to others.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

batman1345 said:


> Hello from Greece!! Please details for shoes? Brand? Very nice!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Hi Batman,

Thanks. They are Grensons from England. Link below

http://www.grenson.com/uk/archie-mens-gibson-brogue-tan-calf-leather-leather-sole.html

Sri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

tomatoes said:


> Thank you Carl. After 10 years, I felt there was only so much sport watch I could stomach. I wasn't 'graduating'.
> 
> The dial is an emerald green which I felt hit the nail on the head in combi
> with yellow gold. Though they are quintessential Rolex Colours, they also recall to (my) mind the floating imagery of serpents and dragons in green and gold, dancing in circles amidst fire and fumes. My Wife is right: I do have a pretty good imagination. But such imagery is inextricably linked to Chinese mythology and folklore.
> ...


Very well said! Since I saw your photos, I have been back at the Rolex website looking at that dial and combo with yellow gold and President bracelet. I do agree, that green does conjure up all sorts of magical themes. It is a great thing to have a vivid imagination. And I love interesting pieces that can do that.

Blue can be a difficult colour to work with. I had a couple of watches with beautiful blue dials, but they just never seemed to work for me. That strap of yours, on the other hand, works beautifully with the emerald green. Beautiful colours and their combos are never gaudy to me.

If all goes well for me in the next year or so, I hope to be able to get my gold watch. My first choice has been the new DD40 Everose with the olive green dial, but something always pulls me away to the 36mm size with yellow gold. Now, I think my mind is made up. And I already have the OP34 with the olive green dial, which I love:



There is just something about that darker emerald green, though, that is even more mesmerizing! It was my Mother's favourite colour as well. It reminds me of a gorgeous emerald green dress she once had.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Hmmmmm...


That's a tough call...

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just today's quick and dirty









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

SD









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Very well said! Since I saw your photos, I have been back at the Rolex website looking at that dial and combo with yellow gold and President bracelet. I do agree, that green does conjure up all sorts of magical themes. It is a great thing to have a vivid imagination. And I love interesting pieces that can do that.
> 
> Blue can be a difficult colour to work with. I had a couple of watches with beautiful blue dials, but they just never seemed to work for me. That strap of yours, on the other hand, works beautifully with the emerald green. Beautiful colours and their combos are never gaudy to me.
> 
> ...


i decided against the president version of this DD firstly because of the absurd premium for the bracelet, and secondly it was just too much...gold, which is more obvious in yellow. 
The dial is rather similar to the subc Hulk's, but perhaps this one has an even deeper shade of emerald to it and it is not in 'sunburst'.

Looking at your current collection, it would make sense to get a dress piece in a noble metal, whenever the right time is. It doesn't matter whether its contemporary or vintage, but what does matter (in a purist sense) is that you 
do eventually attain one.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

tomatoes said:


> i decided against the president version of this DD firstly because of the absurd premium for the bracelet, and secondly it was just too much...gold, which is more obvious in yellow.
> The dial is rather similar to the subc Hulk's, but perhaps this one has an even deeper shade of emerald to it and it is not in 'sunburst'.
> 
> Looking at your current collection, it would make sense to get a dress piece in a noble metal, whenever the right time is. It doesn't matter whether its contemporary or vintage, but what does matter (in a purist sense) is that you
> do eventually attain one.


Granted, it is a lot of gold. And a hefty premium. But it is a lot of gold, and I'm a sucker for that beautifully crafted President bracelet. A nice leather strap for a change from the bracelet would do the trick as well. In a couple of years, I will be 70 years old, so that will be my way of celebrating that milestone. In hopes of enjoying that beautiful timepiece for many years after!

I really have to thank you for your initial post today, and the lively chat we have had. It has really helped me to make up my mind, and makes the prospect of getting this watch even more exciting.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Beautiful day here in Jersey City. Getting some work done in the a.m. with my Sub and good coffee as my companions so I can enjoy the rest of the day with the family.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

One of those rare days where its not too humid to have a suit on.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

This one is going to get all the wrist time for awhile


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Hoppyjr said:


>


That Explorer looks really good on both those NATOs!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

34mm doesnt look that small afterall?


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n some games on a Sunday funday

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


> That Explorer looks really good on both those NATOs!


Thanks very much. I picked this one up specifically to wear on natos. I may even sell off the bracelet at some point, as I've got the 114060 for my bracelet watch.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Was going to try a NATO or leather strap today, but the bracelet is so good!

maybe tomorrow!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks very much. I picked this one up specifically to wear on natos. I may even sell off the bracelet at some point, as I've got the 114060 for my bracelet watch.


A perfect pair! Regardless of whether they have straps or bracelets. If I went to a Rolex for this type of casual watch, I really don't know which one I would pick. I would likely end up having to get both!

It surprises me how much I like the NATOs on the Explorer I. Maybe it is just the choices you made. They suit the watch beautifully.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks very much. I picked this one up specifically to wear on natos. I may even sell off the bracelet at some point, as I've got the 114060 for my bracelet


Wonderful pair. I could see myself doing something similar down the road, with my Explorer on bracelet and obtaining a 14060 and throwing a nato on it.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Sad to hear of a SD moving on. A SD can be forever.



Brisman said:


> I decided to wear my 2006 Sea Dweller today as it may be moving on soon.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Wearing my favorite DJ41 today to chase away the Monday blue.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Carl, thanks. I really like that contrasting tanned brown leather on it. Yeah, it was a late night pub/bar crawl... Hopeless British summer nights  
Cheers,Sri



carlhaluss said:


> Looks like a great combo! It is a beautiful blue, that watch, but it looks best with something contrasting like that leather strap. Looks like you are having fun with that watch, which is a wonderful thing! Speaking of fun....what are you doing out in London at 3:30 in the morning :-d.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## knebo (Jun 13, 2017)

Still Tudor Heritage Ranger and loving it (now with new+darker leather OEM strap)


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

aaroniusl said:


> Wearing my favorite DJ41 today to chase away the Monday blue.


That is such a classic look.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Monday's on holiday are the best kind of mondays!










Ritz Carlton resort at Sarasota










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks man! The DJ is one of the most classic watches IMO.



MOV said:


> That is such a classic look.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


>


I always enjoy seeing pics of the BB36!


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Monday's on holiday are the best kind of mondays!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

I've had my 1968 GMT-Master for less than a year. All in the honeymoon phase. ❤


----------



## KickToc (Sep 5, 2013)

Root beer 1675 today


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Come on abc Watchwerks! Ready for the explorer ii to come back! Hurry but take your time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller to start the week


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

After a week out of work sick, got back to my office to find a DHL Air package from the U.K. In my fever ridden state last Friday, I must have order some vintage style Tropic Rubber straps.





Got one in 22mm also...I'm thinking for the Tudors? Really happy with these.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Back on the bracelet


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Was a little bored. SLA017 rubber on Sub. ;p


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Here's a nice old Sub guys...
> 
> 1961, 2 Line 5512, Gilt Exclamation Dial and Pointed Crown Guards with some original paperwork.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


With the paperwork from late 1962 that one could be my birth-year watch. Let me know if you ever want to sell it. If the timing is right and I have money at the same time, then I could finally have my birth year Rolex. I've had to settle for a birth year Omega instead.


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Rainy day.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Holiday relax in Trento, IT 









iP7


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brilliant shot Mr B. I'll join the BB bash... Cheers 



MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12428723


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

114060 today


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sri said:


> Brilliant shot Mr B. I'll join the BB bash... Cheers


Fantastic watch!! I want this but this time I have my master studies and I have to pay 5000€ I hope when I have money it find eta version nos, here in Greece...

Nice shoots guys!! Good work!!  

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Brilliant shot Mr B. I'll join the BB bash... Cheers





batman1345 said:


> Fantastic watch!! I want this but this time I have my master studies and I have to pay 5000€ I hope when I have money it find eta version nos, here in Greece...
> 
> Nice shoots guys!! Good work!!


Cheers Guys! - I love the BB in every variation and colour.

Sri, I've been enjoying your BBN pics and strap combos


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

batman1345 said:


> Fantastic watch!! I want this but this time I have my master studies and I have to pay 5000€ I hope when I have money it find eta version nos, here in Greece...
> 
> Nice shoots guys!! Good work!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thank you and good luck. Yeah, it's got to be that smiley ETA version 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Cheers Guys! - I love the BB in every variation and colour.
> 
> Sri, I've been enjoying your BBN pics and strap combos


Many thanks MrB. Much appreciated. I do enjoy seeing all your amazing Tudors... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sd4k


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Still only this on vacation


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke ,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II today


----------



## owlan (Nov 19, 2012)

View attachment 12430283


114270 Explorer again today


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

56 yr old 5512.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## pcm23 (Nov 2, 2012)

14060m









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a nice day ahead guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## owlan (Nov 19, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> GMT Master II today


Looks great with the leather strap.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP7


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Ceramic Sub on Rubber!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekaze (Aug 8, 2016)

finally got my grail watch after a year of searching ⚫

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

bluekaze said:


> finally got my grail watch after a year of searching ️
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations, very nice choice 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice day...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Another GMT 
(My favorite )


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## knebo (Jun 13, 2017)

yes, still..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay S&G









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Tudor Black Bay S&G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic photo! Always like the ones that enable you to see the watch from various angles and farther away. Gives a great idea how the watch really looks on the wrist in real life.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Fantastic photo! Always like the ones that enable you to see the watch from various angles and farther away. Gives a great idea how the watch really looks on the wrist in real life.


Glad u like it Carl. I love what you do with your OP...anf I just might have to get one for myself!

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Black Bay Blue on the wrist again today.

I had it demagnetized on Monday the 7th, it's been on the winder for a full week to check the accuracy.








Result: -6 seconds (-0.7 seconds per day)


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## owlan (Nov 19, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Tudor Black Bay S&G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I like the lighting.


----------



## owlan (Nov 19, 2012)

Explorer again today while I wait for my Submariner to be delivered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekaze (Aug 8, 2016)

alex79 said:


> Congratulations, very nice choice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cheers! Was almost going to buy the black, but im glad I went for the exact one that I wanted from the start.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's that SD4K day...


----------



## Persecki (Dec 26, 2016)

Gorgeous photo!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Persecki said:


> Gorgeous photo!


Thank you... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

A very strap versitile watch....


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

I've worn my Black Bay Blue every day since getting it over a month ago. Could I be a one watch guy..?  (..unlikely, but it's an interesting thought!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I need to find a beach.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> It's that SD4K day...


Lovely picture and style as usual master Sri 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy independence day Indonesia 
Have a great day ahead guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND on vacation - Venice, IT 









iP7


----------



## Murphy Son (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Active day on the beach today...


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Wearing my Day Date today.....


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

At the UNC for USFK in Yongsan.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Trying some stingray on the Pelagos today....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pelagos at the pub... Cheers


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n up a killer sunset tonight.
























~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dedhed said:


> Expii'n up a killer sunset tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning photos... Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

new acquisition


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


  so sexy   
The watch 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Expii'n up a killer sunset tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As usual superb pictures mate  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

gaoxing84 said:


> new acquisition


Congratulations, superbe Tudor indeed 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tgif  









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> so sexy
> The watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Lol thank you good sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy Son (Apr 20, 2015)

My first rolex. Acquired this week


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Milgauss Z-Blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

Arrived to the Leica Store in Chungmuro, RoK.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sri said:


> Stunning photos... Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





alex79 said:


> As usual superb pictures mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks, Gents! Cheers to a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

GS on the playground


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Me and my beater today.

If you look closely, that's a Solar Eclipse!!! You've got the Diamond Ring effect at 2:00 and you've got the amazing Solar Corona on my arm hair.

So you can stop trolling Craigslist for paper glasses now.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos to end the work week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

heirmyles said:


> I've worn my Black Bay Blue every day since getting it over a month ago. Could I be a one watch guy..?  (..unlikely, but it's an interesting thought!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make that a two watch guy


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Love the color contrast.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

RDK said:


> Make that a two watch guy


What a duo!

I've got my eye on the Explorer I or Speedmaster next... I think I could be a very happy two-watch guy in that case


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pelagos


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Choco one piece strap, yay or nay?


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


One of my favorite combos here!



MickCollins1916 said:


>


Always surprises me how many watches look great on orange.



qtip.416 said:


> Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


Great to see a Coke. Great looking watch!



Keeping it simple. Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> One of my favorite combos here!
> 
> Thanks mate, much appreciated, have a good WEEKEND cheers
> 
> ...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

No TudoRolex today but I thought I would share the ROO on my favorite thread. Have a great weekend gents, I hope some of you get a long weekend like I will. We are at eclipse ground zero.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Pretty easy to make this the one watch.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Houls said:


>


Very nice, I could see myself sporting a DJII....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Today's the annual family reunion.

Time to whip out the serious hardware.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, have a great weekend  
Am also keeping it simple, strapped on this band, I think it looks great, well I do love it  

Cheers cheers and cheers 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> No TudoRolex today but I thought I would share the ROO on my favorite thread. Have a great weekend gents, I hope some of you get a long weekend like I will. We are at eclipse ground zero.


Lovely safari  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Lovely safari
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thank you Alex


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

79090 action at the Dorsan Train Station during the DMZ tour.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP7


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Bad habits can be real hard to kick


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

Mez Modena


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

French pressing a delicious light roasted Ethiopia


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## daveto (Jun 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Back to the bracelet


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n the boat today










~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Seadweller









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Peace symbol.


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

Downtown Helsinki.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Been wearing it everyday for a week now so comfortable to wear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks pretty high to me, 10th floor perhaps?



qcjulle said:


> Downtown Helsinki.
> 
> View attachment 12440341


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

qcjulle said:


> Downtown Helsinki.
> 
> View attachment 12440341


Fantastic! Have fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

The one on the right


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub today while importing my cd library,  down 200 to go.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Very nice combo


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Huge congrats! That Platinum DD is fantastic.



Lagunatic said:


> The one on the right


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Spunwell said:


> GMT Master II today


This is one sexy SOB.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a nice day ahead guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sub









iP7


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Have a nice day ahead guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great lume shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Great lume shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are too kind my friend  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

My wife is Japanese, and every morning, while I am in the shower she selects my suit, shirt and tile, and lays them out for me. Its a Japanese wife thing.

She also lays out a selection of Rolex for me. This was Fridays choices:


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Afternoon switch.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Evening switch, wanted to share the incoming 

Cheers cheers guys.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

What happens when we hit Page 1000 of this thread?


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

alex79 said:


> Evening switch, wanted to share the incoming
> 
> Cheers cheers guys.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Gorgeous AP Royal Oak. The craftsmanship on those watches is amazing. Another watch in a category of it's own!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Explorer II. Seriously makes me feel like I can be a one watch man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

alex79 said:


> Evening switch, wanted to share the incoming
> 
> Cheers cheers guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Just wondering if that's a Limited Edition? Having noticed the No. on the case back.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay Heritage on leather nato at Peak District, England


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


>


Great shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sunday funday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations. Gorgeous AP Royal Oak. The craftsmanship on those watches is amazing. Another watch in a category of it's own!


Thanks buddy , there will be a lot of staring and appreciation to the fit and finish 


carlhaluss said:


> Just wondering if that's a Limited Edition? Having noticed the No. on the case back.


It's a 15400

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Blackbay Heritage on leather nato at Peak District, England


Great pick and scenery mate 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Great pick and scenery mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Great picture ( correction) 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Trying to give Sub some wrist some.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the Black Bay


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California. 8/20/2017


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Evening switch, wanted to share the incoming
> 
> Cheers cheers guys.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

By the way, if any of you guys would be able to do a TudoRolex wristshot whilst on US soil with the solar eclipse in the back, that would be really cool. Nothing to see here in Europe...


----------



## gizmotek (Apr 19, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Snowflake Monday.


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcstang (Sep 29, 2013)

My trusty Sub for the vacation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Becker said:


> By the way, if any of you guys would be able to do a TudoRolex wristshot whilst on US soil with the solar eclipse in the back, that would be really cool. Nothing to see here in Europe...


Sorry Becker. Nothing to see here without them special glasses.

What I can tell you is that there's a crowd gathered in the foreground, some with welding masks, some putting their trust into whatever they bought off Amazon, and some with the classic "pin hole on a peice of paper" technique.

I'll also tell you it is eerily dark out right now for mid day, but that's the only way I'd know anything special is going on.

I'm also not on the "path of totality" here in Calgary, Canada. We're about 80% eclipsed, or so I'm told.

All the best.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Page 1000 of this thread concurrent with the solar eclipse.

Well done, gents.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Becker said:


> By the way, if any of you guys would be able to do a TudoRolex wristshot whilst on US soil with the solar eclipse in the back, that would be really cool. Nothing to see here in Europe...


Didn't catch my watch until the eclipse passed D.C., but caught a few snaps of the event through the glasses. We didn't have totality here, but it was neat to see nonetheless.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Sri said:


> Blackbay Heritage on leather nato at Peak District, England


Great choice of watch and location; really beautiful area. I am hoping to go back in the next few years.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Becker said:


> By the way, if any of you guys would be able to do a TudoRolex wristshot whilst on US soil with the solar eclipse in the back, that would be really cool. Nothing to see here in Europe...



















.

Unfortunately no TudoRolex but a super cool eclipse


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

DJ 41










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

SD today... still could not gel with super case...


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Explorer Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

At the drive in!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Evening switch, wanted to share the incoming
> 
> Cheers cheers guys.
> 
> ...


Huge congrats Alex!! Been thinking about one of these for a little while now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> .
> 
> Unfortunately no TudoRolex but a super cool eclipse


Jason!! Killing it with the eclipse shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This one until today when I got home and switched to the DSSD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Jason!! Killing it with the eclipse shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave it really was a cool experience


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> .
> 
> Unfortunately no TudoRolex but a super cool eclipse


Great pictures    

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Great pictures
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks Alex


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Huge congrats Alex!! Been thinking about one of these for a little while now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave  , am really appreciating the 2 mm extra  









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Thanks Dave  , am really appreciating the 2 mm extra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Alex, well done.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Really enjoying this 1680, currently on a fine black leather NATO.


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Out on a lunch date with these 4 babes









Wearing the one on the left on my wrist


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Many thanks yall!



MickCollins1916 said:


> Didn't catch my watch until the eclipse passed D.C., but caught a few snaps of the event through the glasses. We didn't have totality here, but it was neat to see nonetheless.





sportura said:


> Page 1000 of this thread concurrent with the solar eclipse.
> 
> Well done, gents.





CanuckMtTime said:


> Sorry Becker. Nothing to see here without them special glasses.
> 
> What I can tell you is that there's a crowd gathered in the foreground, some with welding masks, some putting their trust into whatever they bought off Amazon, and some with the classic "pin hole on a peice of paper" technique.
> 
> ...





Spunwell said:


> .
> 
> Unfortunately no TudoRolex but a super cool eclipse


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello gang!
Time for this puppy to take the center stage....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks mate. I see you got another AP. Many congratulations mate!



alex79 said:


> Great pick and scenery mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190 for me...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

tomatoes said:


> Out on a lunch date with these 4 babes
> 
> View attachment 12446603
> 
> ...


Green Dial Day Date is stunning.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Enjoying my two tone sub today.


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

This is still my first love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Yesterday's pic...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Deepsea today again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## owlan (Nov 19, 2012)

Wearing my new (to me) 16610 Submariner for my 30th birthday today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

A few pics from my recent trip.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Green sub for the day!


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Tudor Black Bay Dark today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Page 4000 post but no TudoRolex. Sorry


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> A few pics from my recent trip.
> View attachment 12448257
> View attachment 12448259
> View attachment 12448271
> ...


Is that Yoyogi park?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12447661


As always cap, fantastic picture 


traf said:


> Deepsea today again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great buddy, what's your wrist size? This dssd is quite substantial.


EA-Sport said:


> A few pics from my recent trip.
> View attachment 12448257
> View attachment 12448259
> View attachment 12448271
> ...


Oh you got the pelagos, congrats  


Sri said:


> Page 4000 post but no TudoRolex. Sorry


Great item coordination as usual Sri  

OH well I know it's not the right brand but still... Sharing my wrist game on my favorite subforum ( Rolex later this pm)

Have a great day ahead guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> As always cap, fantastic picture  Looks great buddy, what's your wrist size? This dssd is quite substantial. Oh you got the pelagos, congrats   Great item coordination as usual Sri
> 
> OH well I know it's not the right brand but still... Sharing my wrist game on my favorite subforum ( Rolex later this pm)
> 
> ...


Lovely, Alex! My wrist is just under 7" but it swells in the summer heat! DSSD feels great though, really enjoying it as a short sleeve summer watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

tomatoes said:


> Is that Yoyogi park?


Meiji shrine and the kabuki was at Narita airport.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Dark and grey today...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Half way there...have a good one ✌









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

I need some help here. Do I turn left or right?
Trecking or single malt?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo of Lagunatic and his Rolex 116618LN, at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 8/20/2017


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona again today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

This one. I love this one?


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

CanuckMtTime said:


> This one. I love this one?


Would think so!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

CanuckMtTime said:


> This one. I love this one?


Great Watch!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Waiting on the afternoon monsoon rains.


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Becker said:


> CanuckMtTime said:
> 
> 
> > This one. I love this one?
> ...


Oops. I'll need to edit that. Somehow my "thumbs up" emoji got turned into a question mark.

Thanks for the affirmation though!!!!!

All the best.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

The elusive , rarely seen White dial, white bezeled Rolex ?




Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

Lovely resort with a fantastic view of Namsan Tower in Seoul. [Yes I cut that thread after this picture.]


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

15minprior said:


> Lovely resort with a fantastic view of Namsan Tower in Seoul. [Yes I cut that thread after this picture.]


Awesome milsub! Thank you for your service 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Skies cleared after warning signal No 10 typhoon Hato cleared HK










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

My 1990 GMT II


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Verdi said:


> I need some help here. Do I turn left or right?
> Trecking or single malt?


I'd make a hard left then keep going southwest across the drink til you find beautiful, triple distilled whiskey in Dublin.


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

New arrival..Explorer 36mm


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

a tudor bb spin, one piece that will never leave my box.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I'd make a hard left then keep going southwest across the drink til you find beautiful, triple distilled whiskey in Dublin.
> H


hahahaha. 
Do they make whiskey in Ireland?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Daytona again today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please stop posting Dave    
Self control mode switched on 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Oops. I'll need to edit that. Somehow my "thumbs up" emoji got turned into a question mark.
> 
> Thanks for the affirmation though!!!!!
> 
> All the best.


Liking too lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy Son (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP7


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brilliant City lights bokeh shot and that amazing ND mate 



alex79 said:


> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Captain, your shots are another level mate... Keep them coming... How's amazing Athens? I so miss it mate!!!!!!!!



capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12452277


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's perhaps one of those things we all often go through... Posing in public places not just for that random wrist shot but posing at certain angles and trying hard for certain beautiful backgrounds too... As long as I'm drowned in this horological passion I wouldn't care a damn about how sane all those sane men want to tell me or rather otherwise...

Good day ladies and gents!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Very sharp there mate. Love that combo. So well done. What's the strap? Details please. Cheers



CanuckMtTime said:


> This one. I love this one?


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Verdi said:


> hahahaha.
> Do they make whiskey in Ireland?


Yes, think so, but spelled different


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> It's perhaps one of those things we all often go through... Posing in public places not just for that random wrist shot but posing at certain angles and trying hard for certain beautiful backgrounds too... As long as I'm drowned in this horological passion I wouldn't care a damn about how sane all those sane men want to tell me or rather otherwise...
> 
> Good day ladies and gents!


Bravo Sri 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> It's perhaps one of those things we all often go through... Posing in public places not just for that random wrist shot but posing at certain angles and trying hard for certain beautiful backgrounds too... As long as I'm drowned in this horological passion I wouldn't care a damn about how sane all those sane men want to tell me or rather otherwise...
> 
> Good day ladies and gents!


So true Sri, I've got to learn the pocket wrist shots asap!!    
Sexy lume the pelagos 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

Just grabbed this one, I haven't wear it tho


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

BLNR for today


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Finally! After almost 2 years of drooling over this piece 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I really love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pharm_D said:


> Finally! After almost 2 years of drooling over this piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations. It's a very beautiful piece ⚫

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

jazzbach said:


>


Gorgeous!






Is this smaller 36mm?


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

raja_3012 said:


> BLNR for today


Very nice! Are those Bcls?



Pharm_D said:


> Finally! After almost 2 years of drooling over this piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

BLNR for me today also.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

You know, I have a wonderful wife, a kid that is a good young man and a nice box of watches to rotate through. I'm one lucky guy! I'm not even upset about not hitting the $700 million Lottery last night.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

traf said:


> Very nice! Are those Bcls?
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. It is not BCL's. I have my BLNR on a SubC bracelet (97200). It fits perfect.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

116600 for me...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> Gorgeous!
> View attachment 12453679
> Is this smaller 36mm?


Thank you! 
Yes, it's a 75190 mid-sized sub.


ARMADUK said:


>


Very well worn piece...So cool


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Good morning 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pup and Pelagos


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## chiahau (Jul 24, 2017)

Casual Friday while waiting for the doctors.


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

Green Milgauss looking at green Milgauss pron


----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Always adore ISO + diver combination, but ISO is really thick at the buckle area. The B version is 17% thinner overall and I enjoy desk diving with it!


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Sri said:


> Very sharp there mate. Love that combo. So well done. What's the strap? Details please. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Sri, many thanks for the kind words!

As to your inquiry, I purchased this strap from a Canadian chap named Aaron at Combat Straps. Quite happy with the quality. Another pic attached for your pleasure.

Cheers


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Duplicate post


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Beauty shot!!! Well composed with such an interesting background.

A timepiece that I am seemingly obsessed with these days in the fore.



Sri said:


> 116600 for me...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Hi Sri, many thanks for the kind words!
> 
> As to your inquiry, I purchased this strap from a Canadian chap named Aaron at Combat Straps. Quite happy with the quality. Another pic attached for your pleasure.
> 
> Cheers


Many thanks for the info and picture my friend. Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Beauty shot!!! Well composed with such an interesting background.
> 
> A timepiece that I am seemingly obsessed with these days in the fore.


Thanks for your kind words... SD4K is an amazing watch and it is something else in flesh. Lately it does feel more special as it's not made anymore 
Hope to see your wrist shot soon wearing one  
Good luck mate. Cheers


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

^^ Very nice


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Midnight love... Have a great friday


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

_black and white ......!!!!!!!

_


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP7


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Always adore ISO + diver combination, but ISO is really thick at the buckle area. The B version is 17% thinner overall and I enjoy desk diving with it!


Loving this combo   

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## darkclassic (Feb 13, 2016)

Wearing my first Tudor for the first time. I want my son to grow up recognizing this as "Dad's watch".


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Deepsea









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Sad to hear



Brisman said:


> I decided to wear my 2006 Sea Dweller today as it may be moving on soon.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Real beauty



Lagunatic said:


>


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Big Boss!



traf said:


> Deepsea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

This baby









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

One of my favorites. It never disappoints.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Heppy Heppy week end guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

YAY my first pocket wrist shots 
Will improve over time 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

Seoul Olympic Park


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Guess what watch is this fellow gonna get when he is old enough to take care if it?


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Think I'm nailing the look this work weekend









And because wrist time is too precious to waste..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Vintage Sub Team Post.

Wearing the White 1680.

Red 1680 '72, White 1680 '78, Gilt '61 5512, Gilt '65 5513.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Vintage Sub Team Post.
> 
> Wearing the White 1680.
> 
> ...


SUPERB...


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

My little blue Sub.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sub 









iP7


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Vintage Sub Team Post.
> 
> Wearing the White 1680.
> 
> ...


Some guys are just too cheap to buy a new watch!

JK, outstanding Don!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Verdi said:


> Guess what watch this fellow is gonna get when he is old enough to take care if it?


Lucky little chap. Huge Congratulations :-! (I mean on your son....well, the Sub as well )

I hope you do keep the Sub. It will be very interesting to see how the Sub evolves when he comes of age to wear it. I will be 88, if I live long enough to see that!

Regards and best,
Carl


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

carlhaluss said:


> Lucky little chap. Huge Congratulations :-! (I mean on your son....well, the Sub as well )
> 
> I hope you do keep the Sub. It will be very interesting to see how the Sub evolves when he comes of age to wear it. I will be 88, if I live long enough to see that!
> 
> ...


Thanks Carl. 
The Sub is the only Rolex I bought brand new and for sure it
is going to my son when he is 18ish. 
This version of Sub is here to stay I reckon. Rolex doesn't mess around
with the Sub too much. Maybe a movement upgrade withon the next 5-6 years.

PS: after 18 years I shall post again and you'll comment again. We shall have a beer to celebrate the moment.


----------



## limin8 (Aug 26, 2017)

Tudor Classic Sport today


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I wear this BB36 all week, and now it's back on my wrist again. Even though I have two beautiful Rolex OP34s, I seem to miss this one all the time:


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n it this afternoon 








~cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

Sacsha007 said:


> This baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Great Pic !!

*
*DSSD today:

*


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Fight Night! Who is gonna win? F

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pela


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The weekend watch. 

Have a great one guys!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP7


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

And now this....


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

redgreenandpurple said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that leather strap! Perfect color and contrast. It seems to really bring out that red second hand. It's an interesting shade of red, which makes the watch even more versatile.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

speedy pro


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Green









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMCUK (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 8/27/2017


----------



## Murphy Son (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy week ahead .......

photo from last night .......


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A good Monday morning members. My one and only...


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, no R/T today 









iP7


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Who cares what date it is!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Verdi said:


> Who cares what date it is!


Not me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Not a Rolex but still a beauty.


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

WoW ..... amazing watches gentleman ....:-!:-!:-! Today for me one turtle ....:-d:-d:-d


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Currently enjoying my just received new toy....

Tudor 79170 Big Block.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Out and about with the 116613lb today!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

THC Tuesdays....


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> THC Tuesdays....


Looks fab on that perlon Sri 👍


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sun is over the yardarm, so...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Looks fab on that perlon Sri


Thanks Mr B. Yeah, dig that perlon combo  Cheers


----------



## JMann2380 (Dec 20, 2012)

GMT-Master II BLNR. First Rolex!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Afternoon switch to a neglected friend :









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Afternoon switch to a neglected friend :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a whole my friend... She's a beauty


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Exceptional watch with mediocre beverage this evening


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Back to the Black Bay today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Work all day...



A quick change...



And straight to the gym to climb some routes.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Timester said:


> Not a Rolex but still a beauty.


I do agree for some reason 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good day ...... continued ...... !!!!!!!!!!!!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

Coffee stop before my last day of work in South Korea.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Its her again... My ETA seductress


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Its her again... My ETA seductress


Always a pleasure to view your photos, Sri. Great to see that there are still a few guys who take a pride and the time to look sharp!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Tudor Black Bay 36


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Always a pleasure to view your photos, Sri. Great to see that there are still a few guys who take a pride and the time to look sharp!


Thanks Carl for your kind words. I do enjoy seeing your wonderful posts. Particularly that green OP and BB36 !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

DJ on oyster bracelet. happy hump day.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

New to me ...first day







And forgot to rotate


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Its her again... My ETA seductress


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Sticking with the New To Me theme, my new 1970 1600. Really liking this further vintage addition, while prices remain within my grasp!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Bleu Noir GMT-Master II Ref 116710


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Back Bay Blue, simple perfection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

This one again.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR to the bar...


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sri said:


> BLNR to the bar...


You are the man!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcd213 (Oct 7, 2010)

16570 polar for me today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Love this little guy...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo of Lagunatic and his Rolex 116618LN, at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 8/27/2017


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

BB and I went on an adventure to hunt (catch n' release) for some beautiful Westslope Cutthroat Trout.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sri said:


> Its her again... My ETA seductress


Yep...that's a really great shot.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the green Sub today. I didn't have a chance to get a picture in good light so hotel lighting will have to do.


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Borrowed this from my chairman, trying it for the long weekend. 
Too bad it's not WG 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wowzers! Classy stuff mate. Yeah, wish it was in WG 



alex79 said:


> Borrowed this from my chairman, trying it for the long weekend.
> Too bad it's not WG
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hopeless BLNR fanatics... Good day ladies and gents


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

The preeminent Pelagos...


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Summer's ending too quickly for me.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Another Pelagos..love this one








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

This Z serial 16600 is new to me this month, and I've had a tough time taking it off my wrist...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Trial marriage between Omega and Rolex. 

Speedy's bracelet has always been a nightmare for me. Before ordering the adjustable 4666 clasp, I tried to put Explorer bracelet on it, and I think it works (with some tweaks).


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

the ii on today


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> Trial marriage between Omega and Rolex.
> 
> Speedy's bracelet has always been a nightmare for me. Before ordering the adjustable 4666 clasp, I tried to put Explorer bracelet on it, and I think it works (with some tweaks).


Wow, that almost fits! Way prefer the oyster bracelet to the much cheaper feeling Speedy bracelet.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Borrowed this from my chairman, trying it for the long weekend.
> Too bad it's not WG
> 
> 
> ...


Wow beast mode


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I haven't been around here much










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wore these two... Have a great Friday


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n this mornin's walk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Pelagos LHD... Great Friday Gents!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pelagos in the Whistler village


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!










Submariner Date


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Clearly Number 1 in my collection..... 
Nice weekend everybody..


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pelagos


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Pelagos LHD


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Timester said:


> TGIF!


I am in love... fantastic!!  

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Bay Noir to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Heavy metal, just strapped it on for the first time!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Heavy metal, just strapped it on for the first time!


Nice Bill!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Nice Bill!


I needed another stainless diver - and another Sea-Dweller - like a hole in the head. But I could...not...resist. Ha!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

BIG congrats! Wooohoo!!~



MickCollins1916 said:


> Heavy metal, just strapped it on for the first time!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Heavy metal, just strapped it on for the first time!


Wow! CONGRATULATIONS! Definitely one of the best diver watches.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I needed another stainless diver - and another Sea-Dweller - like a hole in the head. But I could...not...resist. Ha!


I completely understand you have the trilogy and with a 1665 the quadrilogy if that's a thing. Something to aspire to right?


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>




Grand slam!



Buchmann69 said:


>


My whole world stopped as I stared at this picture. 
This watch and combo is brilliant.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Heavy metal, just strapped it on for the first time!


Congrats Bill!! Glad you made it happen 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy Son (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

carlhaluss said:


> Wow! CONGRATULATIONS! Definitely one of the best diver watches.


Thanks! Much appreciated, kind sir.



Spunwell said:


> I completely understand you have the trilogy and with a 1665 the quadrilogy if that's a thing. Something to aspire to right?


I need a 1665 and a triple 6, 16660, and that'll have them all covered. That's gonna thrill the boss if I chase them now...she'll be elated. 



soaking.fused said:


> Grand slam!





traf said:


> Congrats Bill!! Glad you made it happen
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, gents!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sushi switch


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats Bill!!



MickCollins1916 said:


> Heavy metal, just strapped it on for the first time!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

soaking.fused said:


> Grand slam!
> 
> 
> My whole world stopped as I stared at this picture.
> This watch and combo is brilliant.


Thanks! Happy you like it so much, like me 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Timester said:


> Congrats Bill!!


Thanks! Loving the heft of this one.



Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks! Happy you like it so much, like me
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I dig it too...I've never taken hulk off bracelet, but that may need to happen. That combo is awesome!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Heavy metal, just strapped it on for the first time!


Nice!!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Heavy metal, just strapped it on for the first time!


Congratulations!! The best sport R...

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND  
Great weekend, Gents 









iP7


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I need a 1665 and a triple 6, 16660, and that'll have them all covered. That's gonna thrill the boss if I chase them now...she'll be elated.


Don't forget DSSD ! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Don't forget DSSD !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, Dave, and I've never owned one! Maybe I'll push my luck and add that one to the shopping list.

Still rocking this guy.


----------



## wonkytrolley (Jul 11, 2012)

Love my 2 liner...


----------



## wonkytrolley (Jul 11, 2012)

Love my 2 liner...

View attachment 12475743


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Seadweller









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Saturday morning with the ND sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Heavy metal, just strapped it on for the first time!


Haha nice ' it was just a matter of time  
Congratulations mate !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh well another incoming 

Cheers guys  









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Oh well another incoming
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

A long weekend treat for myself:



Wishing you all a great weekend. Happy Labour Day from Vancouver, BC, Canada!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

LorenzoG said:


>





Rob S. said:


>


Great shots gents! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Oh well another incoming
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> ...


Wooooo congrats alex! You're on fire lately 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

traf said:


> Great shots gents!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

Kicks and Ticks









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Very nice!


Cheers Bill 


traf said:


> Wooooo congrats alex! You're on fire lately
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave, I need to take a deep breath and isolate myself from the forum   

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Holiday with my son.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, Speedy today 









iP7


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Cheers Bill  Thanks Dave, I need to take a deep breath and isolate myself from the forum
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That appears to be the only solution! Speaking of which, where's Donald @brisman ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> That appears to be the only solution! Speaking of which, where's Donald @brisman ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an auto reply, Alex is isolated from the forum until 2086  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sunday brunch at 9,000 ft. Have a safe Labor Day everyone!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## tessierbrt (Apr 27, 2015)

What strap is that


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blue sunday


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> That's an auto reply, Alex is isolated from the forum until 2086
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


My bride is trying to quarantine me as well!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n it tonight:


















~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> My bride is trying to quarantine me as well!


Oh well, we should create a club, I'm sure there will be a large amount of guys facing similar flows 

Loving this combo Bill, looks great on that Grey nato  

Have a great week ahead guys, rocking this guy today 










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Batman' Monday - have a good week ahead Guys 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 9/3/2017


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wore DSSD for my sons bday bash, but also happened to try this on:










Digging it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Wore DSSD for my sons bday bash, but also happened to try this on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass AP my friend 
It looks great on your wrist too... 
You should... 
Oh well I'll stop here, I don't want to be related to the : after buying a watch - potential family matters   

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

i wish a good day and happy week ahead .....:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Seadweller









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> LVc'n it tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love the Hulk/Heineken combo!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Taswell:
How I wish I had a Rolex/Tudor to wear Mate!!!
Gods of watchdom have never looked kindly on me.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


>


Please stop posting pics of this watch. You're making me want one and it would likely end my marriage if I bought another Rolex this year.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> Please stop posting pics of this watch. You're making me want one and it would likely end my marriage if I bought another Rolex this year.


:think: Well, you could always try and justify it by saying that it's the most reasonably priced Rolex. Just as much craftsmanship and quality go into this model as into any Rolex, some costing many times as much. The only gents' model with the olive green dial other than the Day-Date 60 Anniversary which costs 8 times as much. But I am pretty sure your spouse still wouldn't go for it! ;-)

And, being single does have it's advantages! :-d

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Labour Day!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

alex79 said:


> That's a bad ass AP my friend
> It looks great on your wrist too...
> You should...
> Oh well I'll stop here, I don't want to be related to the : after buying a watch - potential family matters
> ...


I've got $20 Dave owns it before the end of the month. The launch code has been started. I do the same thing with my wife. "Hey honey, look at this picture, what a nice design." I'll bet he has an AP catalog sitting on the bedroom night stand...her side.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> I've got $20 Dave owns it before the end of the month. The launch code has been started. I do the same thing with my wife. "Hey honey, look at this picture, what a nice design." I'll bet he has an AP catalog sitting on the bedroom night stand...her side.


Haha bets on 

"hey honey, why don't you wear the D500? It looks nice on you "

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

amusement time


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks! Happy you like it so much, like me
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Like it. Almost took it home with me a few times already!! Incredible watch.

Congrats.


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

New arrival. Liked the blue dial, but the rhodium is so much for versatile (for my style of dress). Happy Labor Day to US WIS members.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow! What a beast! Congratulations Bill! How does it compare to our fav SD4K? Keen on your first impressions... Cheers



MickCollins1916 said:


> Heavy metal, just strapped it on for the first time!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Life is all about hopeless excuses for some of us incorrigible WIS lads... Flew to SE France Sixt-Fer-A-Cheval for an amazing trek... The vicious game of duty free did me again!!! 

What a beauty this piece is... Chuffed to bits!

ND - check
Explorer/outdoors/adventure - check
Vintage charm - check
Mystic rehaut - big check
Under the radar look - check
Iconic Tudor Rose - check
Smiley ETA text - check


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey mate, that JLC is just amazing. Many congratulations!!!



alex79 said:


> Oh well another incoming
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yesterday in lovely Luzern...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Wow! What a beast! Congratulations Bill! How does it compare to our fav SD4K? Keen on your first impressions... Cheers


Thanks, Sri!

I'm quite impressed with this watch. The proportions of the SD50 are spot-on and the 22mm bracelet wears very comfortably. The case thickness is the same (according to what I've read - I've not measured), and it fits underneath my shirt cuff well. I dig the red text and even dislike the cyclops less than I thought I would!

The SD4K remains my favorite watch ever and this one hasn't dethroned it yet...but I think I love them both.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hey mate, that JLC is just amazing. Many congratulations!!!


Cheers matey  
A fine chrono indeed 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dlschohn (Feb 17, 2016)

68' Datejust


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Lovin this beaut!


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Been wearin' my BB replacement quite a lot recently.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Life is all about hopeless excuses for some of us incorrigible WIS lads... Flew to SE France Sixt-Fer-A-Cheval for an amazing trek... The vicious game of duty free did me again!!!
> 
> What a beauty this piece is... Chuffed to bits!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sri :-! the Ranger just oozes charm.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## merlon (Oct 30, 2016)

Green eyes green rolex









Στάλθηκε από το LG-H815 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## airboy12345 (Jul 23, 2017)

Rolex Milgauss in the habitat it's meant to be in


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## AdventureTimeWith (Nov 13, 2016)

Just picked up this bad boy over the weekend!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Life is all about hopeless excuses for some of us incorrigible WIS lads... Flew to SE France Sixt-Fer-A-Cheval for an amazing trek... The vicious game of duty free did me again!!!
> 
> What a beauty this piece is... Chuffed to bits!
> 
> ...


That is a beauty! And, I bet you bought it specially for your trek, for which it is so well suited. Great pics as well. Had no idea the dial has such a matt finish. Another one I must take a look at. Enjoy trek and watch.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Haha bets on
> 
> "hey honey, why don't you wear the D500? It looks nice on you "
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That's the only way I'd get away with that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Yesterday...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Today...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Life is all about hopeless excuses for some of us incorrigible WIS lads... Flew to SE France Sixt-Fer-A-Cheval for an amazing trek... The vicious game of duty free did me again!!!
> 
> What a beauty this piece is... Chuffed to bits!
> 
> ...


Such a Great piece!!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that an OEM deployment clasp? Thought Tudor didn't use that as standard


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Such a Great piece!!


Many thanks matey


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> That is a beauty! And, I bet you bought it specially for your trek, for which it is so well suited. Great pics as well. Had no idea the dial has such a matt finish. Another one I must take a look at. Enjoy trek and watch.
> Cheers,
> Carl


Cheers Carl. Yeah I was mad to buy this for my treks?! Well mad I am nicely?!  Really enjoying this piece... Sp unique!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Slightly different experience with The Ranger is its crown and the feel of winding! It's differently different... Cheers


----------



## AdventureTimeWith (Nov 13, 2016)

Becker said:


> Is that an OEM deployment clasp? Thought Tudor didn't use that as standard


Loving that DEPLOYANT clasp. Did you take it off of another watch?


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Becker said:


> Is that an OEM deployment clasp? Thought Tudor didn't use that as standard


"Borrowed" from my Edox Class 1. A perfect fit & nicely engineered too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

Another rainy day in Denmark.. My Black Bay Blue always smiles however


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Tudor Day Date on Hirsch Lizard for today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Just in today. Love at first sight


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

Am I doing this right?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jegga (Nov 14, 2012)

I wore my BBB today... Same as yesterday... And more of the same tomorrow!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

raymondswong said:


> Tudor Day Date on Hirsch Lizard for today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most elegant and beautiful!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

more photos at @chriscentro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Yesterday:









*Twitter*

*Instagram*


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

This morning:









*Twitter*

*Instagram*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

The discontinued 116622.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Johnjm (Oct 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The tunnel of love...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Camo to Khaki... Digging this


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Camo to Khaki... Digging this


Congrats sri!! She's a beaut!

Hurricane prep with the big bad DSSD 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Congrats sri!! She's a beaut!
> 
> Hurricane prep with the big bad DSSD
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I so want that DSSD 

Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Life is all about hopeless excuses for some of us incorrigible WIS lads... Flew to SE France Sixt-Fer-A-Cheval for an amazing trek... The vicious game of duty free did me again!!!
> 
> What a beauty this piece is... Chuffed to bits!
> 
> ...


Haha it's all the duty free fault  
Congratulations mate, a nice addition to your collection that starts to be quite populated    
Stunning pictures too :-!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

My new love 

















Went to the dealer to look at this and the Black Bay Steel, and oh wow! - Both watches are beautiful and pictures cannot portray just how handsome they are. I had previously not been keen on the rivet bracelet, but its great and Tudor did know what they were doing afterall :-d

I left with the BB Chrono, but the BB Steel was so tempting, so much more attractive than I had expected... its truely gorgeous, as is the Chrono and I'm very pleased.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Noon


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow! MrB. Great pick up! A great movement packed in there... Many congratulations! Cheers



MadMrB said:


> My new love
> 
> View attachment 12488747
> 
> ...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Really digging this piece... So simple and elegant!


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

Best looking 50 year old i know....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Really digging this piece... So simple and elegant!


I knew you'd really appreciate it when you started trying various straps on it...and you've already gotten to it! Such a great watch, congrats on an excellent pickup!


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Watch switch this afternoon at work.

Thoughts and prayers for all our friends and family in the path of Irma this weekend. Be safe all.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Pepsi 16750










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo of Lagunatic and his Rolex 116618LN at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 9/3/2017


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

TGIF .... i wish a happy weekend everone ....:-!:-!:-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Bill. This is such proper field watch/daily beater (on any wear). Really enjoying it. Your new SD is such a temptress indeed! Cheers



MickCollins1916 said:


> I knew you'd really appreciate it when you started trying various straps on it...and you've already gotten to it! Such a great watch, congrats on an excellent pickup!


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry guys no Rolex today...
Just had to wear this


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

RTK27 said:


> Sorry guys no Rolex today...
> Just had to wear this


Woe Just landed?


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Becker said:


> Woe Just landed?


Hi Becker!
Yes landed wednesdayCouldn't be happier!

Gekocht bij Schaap en Citroen, ze hadden er slechts één


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

RTK27 said:


> Hi Becker!
> Yes landed wednesdayCouldn't be happier!
> 
> Gekocht bij Schaap en Citroen, ze hadden er slechts één


Cool!


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Black Bay today. Happy Friday!









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## ShockWatcher (Aug 10, 2017)

Datejust 116233

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Was working in Leicester Highcross Shopping Centre (UK) earlier today, and love this YAMAHA white piano!










*Instagram*


----------



## leonator134 (Aug 31, 2017)

My only rolex- my grand father's old datejust. Bought it in 1970's in CA and then have to my dad in 1994 when I was born. Dad gave to me last year.

It's beat- but still looks good and keeps good time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barryireland (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks great with the strap, very versatile, next on the wish list.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Pelagos Friday...ready to go home...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

BB Noir on shell cordovan to end the week

My thoughts and prayers are with you Dave and all the others in the path of this behemoth!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Happy weekend all!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Oops


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND
Great weekend, Gents!









iP7


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Rolex Milgaus wit 02 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The One!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

I really adore the BB Chrono, and just over 48 hours it is only +1 second, very very pleased.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

RTK27 said:


> Sorry guys no Rolex today...
> Just had to wear this


What a beauty!
(I'm hunting for one myself)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> The One!


So cool on that suede matey, I love the vibes of it  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

No AR coating with 'Maize & Blue' crowd reflecting on recent TD -- Go Blue!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

RTK27 said:


> Sorry guys no Rolex today...
> Just had to wear this


Glorious!! Love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> BB Noir on shell cordovan to end the week
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with you Dave and all the others in the path of this behemoth!


Thanks Jason!! We're shuttered up and ready!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

In the dark for the next few days (hopefully no longer than that!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Any watch weekends...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> In the dark for the next few days (hopefully no longer than that!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sending safe thoughts for you and your family Dave. My in laws have stayed in Boca. If you have the batteries post something once Irma has passed so we know you're safe.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> In the dark for the next few days (hopefully no longer than that!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best wishes mate.... May the lume of all our amazing watches leave Florida bright and beautiful as ever !


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Bracelet is getting a break

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Sending safe thoughts for you and your family Dave. My in laws have stayed in Boca. If you have the batteries post something once Irma has passed so we know you're safe.





Sri said:


> Best wishes mate.... May the lume of all our amazing watches leave Florida bright and beautiful as ever !


Thanks Ralph and Sri! Will report back as the storm progresses!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4K


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Hunkerin' down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoang928 (Apr 11, 2008)

Tudor pre Tiger chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

16570!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Polar


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sub









iP7


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Thanks Ralph and Sri! Will report back as the storm progresses!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another thought for you and your family Dave, hoping this will be over soon.

Cheers buddy.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekaze (Aug 8, 2016)

everyday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Though I'm not wearing my gorgeous Tudor North Flag Bracelet (Ref: M91210N-0001) today, I am giving it a rest this Sunday, and wearing my cool AF Casio G-Shock G-Lide Summer 2017 GWX-5600WA-7 edition! ?⌚?

Of course, I am using it as a desk clock whilst I play games (Destiny 2 on PS4), and it is always by my side ?



















Posted on:
*Instagram*

*Twitter*


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Morning from Sydney









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great week ahead...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Have a great week ahead...


And you as well, Sri!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Honeymoon continues...


----------



## chiahau (Jul 24, 2017)

Monday blues.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

MadMrB said:


> Honeymoon continues...
> 
> View attachment 12497179
> 
> ...


Tudor really got this one right! Among other attributes, the genuine vintage look. Whenever I see pics of this watch pop up, my first thought is that it really is a mint vintage piece, then I realize it's the new chrono. Well done!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


> Tudor really got this one right! Among other attributes, the genuine vintage look. Whenever I see pics of this watch pop up, my first thought is that it really is a mint vintage piece, then I realize it's the new chrono. Well done!


Thanks Carl. The BB Chrono got a lot of criticism after it was introduced at Basel 2017, quite unjustly and unnecessarily in my opinion. I knew pretty much as soon as I saw it that I wanted one. My only concern was the rivet bracelet, but I was foolishly judging without seeing a rivet bracelet first hand, and I now love the rivet bracelet as it suits the watch superbly. And you're right, Tudor did get it right, and I think that the BB Chrono has more authentic vintage character than the other Black Bay models.

I know I'm a bit of a Tudor fan boy, but when I went to the dealer I was genuinely blown away by how good the BB Chono and the BB Steel are when viewed first hand. Nearly all watches look better in the metal than pictures portray (and I liked them from the pictures), but its my honest opinion that these two are immeasurably more attractive than their pictures. Just a shame I couldn't take both home with me


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

From this morning. Posted on Facebook Tudor Group, FB UGWC group (though I am a tad unsure about staying on there, but have received nice comments...will ruminate on this...), and *Instagram*, but not on Twitter:

---

MORNING!
Looking after my watches this dreary Monday morning.
Once my CASIO G-SHOCK GWX-5600WA-7 had performed its atomic timekeeping calibration, I used it to set my Tudor Watch North Flag!
Both are ready for today, but I'll be wearing my North Flag for most of the time ?⌚


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

This is a pic from a few moments ago (just as I am about to play some Destiny 2 on PS4); posted pic on this thread *here*:

View attachment 12497539


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

2-liner Pelagos for today.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjm (Oct 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Bracelet is getting a break
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Normally, I'm not a fan of leather straps on Rolex sport watches. But in this case, it looks like a winner! Nice choice.


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## frozenotter (Aug 13, 2017)

Love the Yachtmaster II, but I'm a basic Yachtmaster in stainless with a platinum bezel kinda guy. :^)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Redleg25 said:


> Normally, I'm not a fan of leather straps on Rolex sport watches. But in this case, it looks like a winner! Nice choice.


I feel the exact same way . Sent in the bracelet for tightening so I figured I would give this strap a chance 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12495073


How do you like it so far?


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Black bay blue in low light situation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

redgreenandpurple said:


> How do you like it so far?


Without doubt its my favorite watch, I absolutely love it. Its gorgeous, wears really well, and 4 days in and just +2 seconds.

I made some brief comments on these posts:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/what-rolex-tudor-you-wearing-today-705010-4038.html#post44040607

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/what-rolex-tudor-you-wearing-today-705010-4042.html#post44054403

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/what-rolex-tudor-you-wearing-today-705010-4046.html#post44068175


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

omega chrono today


----------



## Hoang928 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Power's back, so I can post these now!



























Thanks for all the well wishes from everyone. We're in the clear, now time to pick up the pieces down here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Power's back, so I can post these now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??? Good to hear from you Dave! Glad to hear your family is safe.???


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

TBB while still enjoying culinary delights at home ?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

17 years old, and still looking good.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sky dwelling in my cyclops...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Good to hear from you Dave! Glad to hear your family is safe.


Thanks Ralph!! Glad to be somewhat back to normal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Trying the 14060 on a ColaReb "swamp" strap today.....


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Breakfast with my love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Keepin it simple


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Pelagos


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Tudor North Flag Bracelet Ref: M91210N-0001, and later the official OEM strap (from Ref: M91210N-0002).

Expensive fully differential balanced headphone desktop system in the background too


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Still in my honeymoon with this one...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

The old man









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry. No TudoRolex


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Z









Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

- Tudor Watch North Flag Bracelet Ref: M91210N-0001, but wearing OEM leather strap from Ref: M91210N-0002!
- Onkyo Europe DP-X1 balanced digital audio player
- Double Helix Cables (DHC) 2.5mm to 2x 3-Pin XLR pure silver cable
- Optoma NuForce UK 2x HA-200 monoblock headphone amplifiers, via Massdrop (used in a fully differential balanced setup)
- DHC Complement4 2x 3-Pin XLR to 4-Pin XLR pure silver adapter
- DHC Prion4 'The Legend of Zelda' themed 18.8AWG pure silver balanced cable, terminated in 4-Pin XLR connector, and 2x 3.5mm ear cup connections
- Focal Elear headphones


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

6694 today


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Trying to pair the patina?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

DSSD and switch to BLNR later










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

2-liner Pelagos again today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

And the switch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

15minprior said:


>


Stunning piece...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello friends, no TudoRolex today but I figured I would share anyway. Glad to hear you're in good shape Dave and everyone else in FL. Thank goodness the storm wasn't as bad as it could have been.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Sorry. No TudoRolex


Exquisite! Rarely do you see a date wheel with a background that exactly matches the dial, and lovely gold frame around the date window. And that dial is beautiful.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

traf said:


> DSSD and switch to BLNR later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry no comment for me earlier. But I am glad you and family are safe and sound down there in Florida!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

after previously having 4 Pelagos, ive finally put on the stock strap. not bad so far...


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLNR


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Hello friends, no TudoRolex today but I figured I would share anyway. Glad to hear you're in good shape Dave and everyone else in FL. Thank goodness the storm wasn't as bad as it could have been.


Wow Jason! That's a beautiful Lange  those blue hands really pop in that photo



carlhaluss said:


> Sorry no comment for me earlier. But I am glad you and family are safe and sound down there in Florida!
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl! I appreciate the kind words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ireachmike (Mar 15, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> Hello friends, no TudoRolex today but I figured I would share anyway. Glad to hear you're in good shape Dave and everyone else in FL. Thank goodness the storm wasn't as bad as it could have been.


Beautiful watch!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hope all you guys are well.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Jason, is that a new acquisition? Looks so classy and stunning! Wear it in good health my friend... Cheers



Spunwell said:


> Hello friends, no TudoRolex today but I figured I would share anyway. Glad to hear you're in good shape Dave and everyone else in FL. Thank goodness the storm wasn't as bad as it could have been.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Exquisite! Rarely do you see a date wheel with a background that exactly matches the dial, and lovely gold frame around the date window. And that dial is beautiful.


Thanks Carl. Omega, Swiss did an excellent job on this when I sent it for a full service. They took nearly 4-5 months to restore it to what it is today... Very pleased. These pieces required the movement to be removed through the front of the case, as a result of which accidentally it got damaged more and had to be fixed (including a dent on the dial). It's very interesting to know to what detail a full service might include.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Still the Z









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## dankovfilm1 (Oct 30, 2016)

First Tudor! Couldn't be happier.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Who else digs tang buckles?


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

Sub with AR coating


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Whilst enjoying the late sunny afternoon, thought to do a wrist check of my Tudor North Flag with the official leather strap (wearing it in) ⌚?








[video]https://i.imgur.com/y41VAWN.mp4[/video]

*Instagram link*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hi Jason, is that a new acquisition? Looks so classy and stunning! Wear it in good health my friend... Cheers


Many thanks Sri! No I've had it since March this year, it really is a pleasure to wear.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ireachmike said:


> Beautiful watch!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my 16710 on leather today, the weekend is almost here friends.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SMP


----------



## vchau76 (May 26, 2011)

Tudor Black Bay Dark










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Surprised that I have been wearing this combo for the past 2 days straight!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Who else digs tang buckles?


I prefer them over the deployant type. Had a couple of Cartier watches with their deployant, where you actually have to bend the leather strap to fit it in the buckle. I realize the tang buckle lessens the life of the leather strap, but I am willing to sacrifice that for the looks.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Surprised that I have been wearing this combo for the past 2 days straight!


That's a winner! Love that dark grey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

traf said:


> That's a winner! Love that dark grey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!
Ya I think this color is so perfect on the super-cased Sub as it sort of "downsized" the case a little, and does not emphasize the squareness of the case, while complimenting the ceramic reflections as well as the glossy black dial.
My mind might change later, but this is it for now.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Travelller said:


>


Such an attractive watch... very jealous! 😀👏👏


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Friday as last... have a great weekend all.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sporting my Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

#Straps4acure Friday.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Back on the bracelet. Man this thing is beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

Friday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Great weekend, Gents!









iP7


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Finally bought a Explorer. Really like it!


Rolex Explorer 39mm 214270 08 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Rolex Explorer 39mm 214270 04 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Rolex Explorer 39mm 214270 05 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Rolex Explorer 39mm 214270 07 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Rolex Explorer 39mm 214270 11 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Rolex Explorer 39mm 214270 01 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Thanks for watching!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bidle said:


> Finally bought a Explorer. Really like it!
> 
> 
> Rolex Explorer 39mm 214270 08 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr
> ...


Congrats! It's such a great watch.  Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)

taking a break from rolex today, hope u guys dont mind


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP7


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Should I go with this









Or this?









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

I say go with "Or this?"..


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

DJ Saturday for dim sum









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

best lume in the business


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Borrowed this beauty from a buddy....









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Should I go with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason I really like the new two tone Tudor


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm happy to say that I have three outstanding watches, one of which - at any given time - I can call my favorite. Today, this OP34 with silver dial happens to be the one. Have a great weekend!
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Should I go with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tudor :-! for sure!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Trying out the new cordura strap from ClockworkSynergy








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asteele711 (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

Today was a bit warm to wear the bracelet. Tudor 79090 on the Rolex 91350 + 380B endlinks.


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Today's pictures, posted on Instagram before posting on Facebook.

---

1/2

Travelling and working once again, in Coventry, UK currently ?

Interesting is that I am standing outside the *Philip Larkin Pub*, which was formerly renamed the _Tudor Rose_, a historic heritage building and pub! So cool ?
Note that I am wearing a Tudor watch too; ironic ha!










*Instagram Post #1*


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

2/2

---

Relaxing after work with Simian Mobile Disco, and Beastie Boys! ???

Got a tad bored and wanted to take some killer pics of two of my primary three hobbies (gaming is the third) ?⌚?

Enjoy! ??














































*Instagram #2*

---

- *Tudor Watch North Flag Bracelet Ref: M91210N-0001*, but wearing the optional OEM leather strap from *Ref: M91210N-0002*.
Purchased from the amazing *Johnsons Jewellers*! <3

- *Onkyo DP-X1* balanced digital audio player

- *Double Helix Cables* (DHC) 2.5mm to 2x 3-Pin XLR pure silver cable

- *Optoma NuForce UK* 2x *HA-200 monoblock headphone amplifiers*, via *Massdrop* (used in a fully differential balanced setup)

- DHC *Complement4 2x 3-Pin XLR to 4-Pin XLR pure silver adapter*

- DHC *Prion4* *'The Legend of Zelda' themed 18.8AWG* pure silver balanced cable, terminated in 4-Pin XLR connector, and 2x 3.5mm ear cup connections

- *Focal* *Elear headphones*

- *MCRU* 2x *No.14 UK Mains Lead*

- MCRU *Acrylic Isolation Platform Black* with four sorbothane isolation feet

- MCRU 3x *large oak feet*


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## asteele711 (Jan 5, 2016)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Putting the kids to sleep with hardcore punk band playing in the background from our street fair. Love my city!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Tudor :-! for sure!


And Tudor it is!  









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening gents, I visited a local AD today and had a look at a couple potential purchases. One of these is in my future, but which one?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Evening gents, I visited a local AD today and had a look at a couple potential purchases. One of these is in my future, but which one?


Jason! That RG on oysterflex is one I've been contemplating as well... perhaps for a milestone or grand occasion  therefore you know where my vote goes.

That safari looking excellent in the BG too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wore this today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

dinner switch


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Spunwell said:


> Evening gents, I visited a local AD today and had a look at a couple potential purchases. One of these is in my future, but which one?


The Everose YM for sure!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Jason! That RG on oysterflex is one I've been contemplating as well... perhaps for a milestone or grand occasion  therefore you know where my vote goes.
> 
> That safari looking excellent in the BG too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





carlhaluss said:


> The Everose YM for sure!


Thanks guys those were my thoughts as well. I showed the same pictures to my wife and she only liked the dj. If I do go with the ym the one in the background will have to go. Decisions decisions


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks guys those were my thoughts as well. I showed the same pictures to my wife and she only liked the dj. If I do go with the ym the one in the background will have to go. Decisions decisions


If the gold YM is the one you love, then go for it! Rolex hit a home run on this one IMO, even though it is not the watch for me. Just the way they have seamlessly integrated black bracelet, dial and bezel with almost identical textures, against the Everose gold is just pure class. I have rarely seen such a well executed design in any watch. If my heart was not so set on getting a solid gold Rolex, which includes case and bracelet, I would go for it myself.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Evening gents, I visited a local AD today and had a look at a couple potential purchases. One of these is in my future, but which one?


Explorer, hands down winner.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Happy Sunday ......b-)b-)b-)b-)


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sunday Style...


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Blackshied on the go


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sub 









iP7


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

A day for exploring...










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Let's do this again...





































Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Let's do this again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again, the Tudor TT is the winner IMO. In comparison, the Explorer looks dull, dated and unappealing to me.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

A while ago when waiting for the wet Grand Prix to start..


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Once again, the Tudor TT is the winner IMO. In comparison, the Explorer looks dull, dated and unappealing to me.


Maybe something a bit more "classic"?

















Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


> Once again, the Tudor TT is the winner IMO. In comparison, the Explorer looks dull, dated and unappealing to me.


Different thing all together IMHO :cheers:

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Let's do this again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TT FTW!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Decided to go with this guy in the end...the Polar simply looks gorgeous with a tee and jeans










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Island time today








~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## asteele711 (Jan 5, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> Evening gents, I visited a local AD today and had a look at a couple potential purchases. One of these is in my future, but which one?


Black yacht master!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asteele711 (Jan 5, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> Evening gents, I visited a local AD today and had a look at a couple potential purchases. One of these is in my future, but which one?


Black yacht master = 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blue sunday


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

LHD on rubber today



















Gotta love craftsman lifetime tool replacement!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

First day of flag football season








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Pics from today!

---

Working on a Sunday (yes I know...☹), but at least it's nice area ?

Switched from my nice Tudor North Flag (leather strap today) this morning to my work white G-Shock G-Lide GWX-5600WA-7 Summer 2017 edition.
Will switch back at the end of the shift ?

#MOTIVATED ??



















*Instagram Post*

---

After my shift pics:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Got the blues









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California 9/17/2017


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Hey Bill, that's bloody cool on that nato (and your casual look)... Cheers...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

If it's not blue, it will be...


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

My new DJ 41, absolutely love the blue dial and can't stop staring at it


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

sorry guys it's a new entry and i love it ...... :-d:-d:-d


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ireachmike (Mar 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ever have the feeling someone is watching you? 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach and Park, Dana Point, California.


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Pics of my Tudor North Flag today (wearing my metal bracelet, Ref: M91210N-0001; having a break from the leather strap from Ref: M91210N-0002)! 




















*Instagram Post #1*

---










*Instagram Post #2* ?️⌚?


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

TheOneInYellow said:


> Pics of my Tudor North Flag today (wearing my metal bracelet, Ref: M91210N-0001; having a break from the leather strap from Ref: M91210N-0002)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your geeky setup mate. Northflag!!! What a unique piece mate... Do like the retro bracelet... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190 for me, on ColaReb SPOLETO STITCHING swamp Italian Vintage


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Evening gents, I visited a local AD today and had a look at a couple potential purchases. One of these is in my future, but which one?


Dig the OPD, Exp 1... Exp 1 for me... What are you inclined towards Jason?  Best wishes my friend... Cheers


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> Dig the OPD, Exp 1... Exp 1 for me... What are you inclined towards Jason?  Best wishes my friend... Cheers


Thanks Sri, I'm leaning towards the red grape for fall time I think it would look sharp on a burgundy or red strap. At the same time the YM has that dial , perfect imo wish there was a s/s Sub or dweller with such a look.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks Sri, I'm leaning towards the red grape for fall time I think it would look sharp on a burgundy or red strap. At the same time the YM has that dial , perfect imo wish there was a s/s Sub or dweller with such a look.


I love the Explorer, of course, but that grape OP is sweet. 

I can't wrap my mind around the price of that YM with the oysterflex bracelet. I tried it on a few months back and it's a beautiful watch tho...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


>


That looks sooo good!! Darn it now I'm tempted!

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

My new baby and first Rolex... less than a week old, factory fresh b-)

Rolex boutique in Melbourne saved it for me from the latest shipment :-!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Rocking the S&G again









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I love the Explorer, of course, but that grape OP is sweet.
> 
> I can't wrap my mind around the price of that YM with the oysterflex bracelet. I tried it on a few months back and it's a beautiful watch tho...


I hear you on the pricing of the YM Bill, it is a bit shocking especially with a standard 3135. I guess they are trying to recoup on the oysterflex R&D? Something to be said for first Rolex on rubber though. As much as I want to love the explorer I just can't lie to myself kind of like the Daytona, maybe I haven't matured enough yet?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Very rare for me, a watch on something other than steel or 2 piece leather. I thought I'd give the BB Chrono denim strap a go on the Ranger...


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

My DJ and me at the airport









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hey Bill, that's bloody cool on that nato (and your casual look)... Cheers...


Thanks! I don't pull that one out of the watch box enough. The BBN is a very cool watch.

Tried on the BB S&G yesterday, and kind of liked it as well...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Rocking the S&G again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm no two-tone fan but I must admit that S&G looks bloody hot...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks! I don't pull that one out of the watch box enough. The BBN is a very cool watch.
> 
> Tried on the BB S&G yesterday, and kind of liked it as well...


Strange you say that Bill... The S&G indeed has started to tempt me a bit lately...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> I'm no two-tone fan but I must admit that S&G looks bloody hot...


I used to own the GMTii 116713, but I sold it, and have been kind of missing it. I figured the S&G might scratch the itch, but for a lot less...scratch. Ha.

The gold tones are far more subdued and less shiny than the center links on the TT GMT/Sub, etc. I liked the rivet bracelet a fair bit too. Nice watch for the $$$.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I used to own the GMTii 116713, but I sold it, and have been kind of missing it. I figured the S&G might scratch the itch, but for a lot less...scratch. Ha.
> 
> The gold tones are far more subdued and less shiny than the center links on the TT GMT/Sub, etc. I liked the rivet bracelet a fair bit too. Nice watch for the $$$.


It sure is! I liked and tried on two tone subs before but the polished gold links always left me cold...the Tudor is the answer to my prayers

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

A quick hurricane Harvey story.. I was glad I switched to my trusty BB as my son and I left to check on my in-laws who were surrounded by high water west of Houston a few weeks ago. As we got close, we ended up sliding into a ditch we couldn't see and had to dive out of the car as 4' of water rushed in. Water resistance is a good thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Acquired last month, find myself wearing the "new" DJ a LOT. Finding it just a great and versatile complement to the sport models we are all so fond of, if you haven't put one on wrist to try try it out I encourage you to do so!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Open date wheel day. 16660.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Same here


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Crabtree said:


> Acquired last month, find myself wearing the "new" DJ a LOT. Finding it just a great and versatile complement to the sport models we are all so fond of, if you haven't put one on wrist to try try it out I encourage you to do so!
> View attachment 12518041


Really sharp-looking. I can see why it's being worn frequently.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

masterClock said:


> A quick hurricane Harvey story.. I was glad I switched to my trusty BB as my son and I left to check on my in-laws who were surrounded by high water west of Houston a few weeks ago. As we got close, we ended up sliding into a ditch we couldn't see and had to dive out of the car as 4' of water rushed in. Water resistance is a good thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you and your son are okay.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Still over the moon for this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

masterClock said:


> A quick hurricane Harvey story.. I was glad I switched to my trusty BB as my son and I left to check on my in-laws who were surrounded by high water west of Houston a few weeks ago. As we got close, we ended up sliding into a ditch we couldn't see and had to dive out of the car as 4' of water rushed in. Water resistance is a good thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you and your son are okay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Rolex Perpertual Date 15505


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sub C in the shadows!


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1675 on the last full day of summer in the city









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Early days trying this ColaReb Spoleto swamp strap from Holden's'- and liking it. Not a paid endorsement here, but if you are looking for a good value, robust strap with this aesthetic, you might want to consider one....


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Back on the original smooth bezel. Engine turned bezel will be posted in the for sale area.


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLNR


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Rolex 6694 black face.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

waikeekee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're making me miss mine


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> You're making me miss mine


Sorry to hear that and I couldn't believe that I have not worn it for almost 7 months. Under the brightness of the sun and lights, the watch is amazing, here, take a look,,,,,,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Pure evil...


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

A glimpse of the sunburst of the bluesy










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Day date at the office


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Ranger on blue leather today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_...got bored of taking standard-format "10 n 2" shots_ :-d


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Travelller said:


> _...got bored of taking standard-format "10 n 2" shots_ :-d


I don't think I'll ever tire of seeing this watch


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

redgreenandpurple said:


> Ranger on blue leather today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic strap pairing mate... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR at Charles Bridge, Prague


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Pics from today.

I am working the entire gaming event *EGX 2017* (21st to 24th) at the *National Exhibition Centre* (Birmingham, UK), on behalf of one of the _*BIG THREE*_ gaming companies. 
Unfortunately there are very few pics that I can take in uniform/branded, but, I hope that you all enjoy the ones taken!

Wore my Tudor North Flag (*Bracelet Ref:191210N-0001*) (North Flag represent!), and will do tomorrow. Originally I was thinking of wearing my G-Shock *G-Lide GWX-5600WA-7* white during the event, but I did that at last months gaming event, Insomnia #61, at the same venue. So, I decided to wear my North Flag with alternating OEM straps for EGX (yes, I own the stainless steel bracelet and leather strap, the latter from *Ref: M91210N-0002*).



---










*Instagram Post*

---










---

Though not watch related, after my shift and de-uniformed (unbranded), went and had a nice brief meetup with the *PlayStation Access* team: Rob, Hollie, David, and Nathan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They even had signed a poster drawn by *Matt Roff* (*Twitter*)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3

Posted this on *my Twitter page* too 



















---

On the journey home (*Twitter post*):


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer ii


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

TheOneInYellow said:


> Pics from today.
> 
> I am working the entire gaming event *EGX 2017* (21st to 24th) at the *National Exhibition Centre* (Birmingham, UK), on behalf of one of the _*BIG THREE*_ gaming companies.
> Unfortunately there are very few pics that I can take in uniform/branded, but, I hope that you all enjoy the ones taken!
> ...


Great photos! Looks like a great time was had by all. Sometimes, it is really nice to put a face to the owner of a watch. Your pic is fantastic, and the watch absolutely suits you perfectly.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Familiar signs of travel this morning.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ireachmike (Mar 15, 2016)

Having a coffee break at the park









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Tried to get a nice clean photo of my 16570

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Crabtree said:


> Familiar signs of travel this morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice High Line cap  
Watch is OK too


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

happy friday!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Tudor sub









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Toxic grey nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoang928 (Apr 11, 2008)

Tudor chrono at the Depeche Mode concert 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 500lbman (Oct 30, 2015)

Sea-Dweller










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Unsure ?









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend...


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy at the bowl


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Another travel day photo...


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

HAGWE


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Toxic nato navy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

New lover 







Honeymoons are sweet!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Good weekend...


Sharp sharp sharp


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Stickers are coming off today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I always was a sucker for a mens' ring that I think looks good with a particular watch. This stone is a Sonoran Sunrise from Arizona. A local shop just down the street which specializes in mostly vintage jewellery from Arizona now has their own designs. The sterling silver settings are all made in Indonesia for them:


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Enjoying the heat on the dock this afternoon.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

The ranger accompanied me to the French Quarter for the weekend. ⚜


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> New lover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Congrats!! How does it feel on the wrist? It looks authentically vintage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

another chrono


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys, how's it going? Hope your all well, had a wee rest.

Probably changed a few things since I was here last, meantime 1655 for a lazy Sunday.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Brisman said:


> Hey guys, how's it going? Hope your all well, had a wee rest.
> 
> Probably changed a few things since I was here last, meantime 1655 for a lazy Sunday.


Good to see you back Sir!


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

traf said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!! How does it feel on the wrist? It looks authentically vintage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx! It feels elegant and light. Like a time capsule on the wrist. A miracle NOS.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> Good to see you back Sir!


Thanks mate


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

TheOneInYellow said:


> 2/2
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Living it up

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> I always was a sucker for a mens' ring that I think looks good with a particular watch. This stone is a Sonoran Sunrise from Arizona. A local shop just down the street which specializes in mostly vintage jewellery from Arizona now has their own designs. The sterling silver settings are all made in Indonesia for them:


Great pairing there man!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190 for me...


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Sun(ny)day!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Rolex OP34 Olive Green Dial. Although, this pic looks more emerald green. One of the best features of this dial is the variance in color displays depending upon the light. This is one of the rare times I am able to capture the Rolex crown etched into the crystal at 6 o'clock:



Wish you all a great Sunday.
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Brisman said:


> Hey guys, how's it going? Hope your all well, had a wee rest.
> 
> Probably changed a few things since I was here last, meantime 1655 for a lazy Sunday.


We all need a good rest from time to time. Great to see you again!
Carl


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blnr


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Rsubnodate (Jun 19, 2017)

Going with the datejust today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Late breakfast with green matcha shoes


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Hey guys, how's it going? Hope your all well, had a wee rest.
> 
> Probably changed a few things since I was here last, meantime 1655 for a lazy Sunday.


You were missed mate, let alone the grail postings... Cheers


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California. 9/24/2017


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Lagunatic said:


> Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California. 9/24/2017


The steel and gold mix is THE BOMB

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Velcro Sub


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Rolex OP34 Olive Green Dial. Although, this pic looks more emerald green. One of the best features of this dial is the variance in color displays depending upon the light. This is one of the rare times I am able to capture the Rolex crown etched into the crystal at 6 o'clock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a gem of a piece Carl. Very unique and classy indeed. What a shot of that evasive Coronet! Cheers


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> Rolex OP34 Olive Green Dial. Although, this pic looks more emerald green. One of the best features of this dial is the variance in color displays depending upon the light. This is one of the rare times I am able to capture the Rolex crown etched into the crystal at 6 o'clock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Some intriguing emerald green on that shot, I like it. The otherwise olive green is stunning. I'd love to try one on for size on my 18cm/7in wrist but it would require some mental adjustment coming from divers. Really gorgeous.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

AK Monday....


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hulk on Horus Strap 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

damascato said:


> The steel and gold mix is THE BOMB
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The watch is all gold. It's a Rolex 116618LN model.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## HunterThompson (Oct 3, 2016)

Today & Every Day.


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


I'm close by 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

skkali168 said:


> I'm close by
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well take some photos at the Ritz Carlton then.


----------



## DJMCUK (Jan 25, 2017)

DJ41... as usual...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pelagos for me... Cheers


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lagunatic said:


> Well take some photos at the Ritz Carlton then.


Chilling at st Regis Dana point and sporting yachtmaster ii









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

PO


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

My amazing Tudor Ranger!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

VicLeChic said:


> Beautiful. Some intriguing emerald green on that shot, I like it. The otherwise olive green is stunning. I'd love to try one on for size on my 18cm/7in wrist but it would require some mental adjustment coming from divers. Really gorgeous.


This size is almost the norm for me now. I have two OP34s and one Tudor BB36. I have always bought watches on the smaller side, although my largest was 45mm. I think from now on, 40mm or 41mm will be about max for me. My wrist is slightly bigger than your's at 7.25in, and the 34 is quite comfortable.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Might try to wear this combo for the next 30 days


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

skkali168 said:


> Chilling at st Regis Dana point and sporting yachtmaster ii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a walk behind the Monarch Beach Resort by the pool and golf club and there is a nice walking/bike trail that will take you on a nice walk along the ocean to the Ritz Carlton Resort. I walk along that trail/bike path almost every Sunday.


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Its been a while since my last post, happy hulk day 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Polar Explorer II on a new grey suede strap. Suits nicely, I think


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Evening shift 










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

stress8all said:


> Polar Explorer II on a new grey suede strap. Suits nicely, I think


That combo looks fantastic mate! Cheers


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Almost daily wearer.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## dankovfilm1 (Oct 30, 2016)

On the bracelet today.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi guys I haven't been on here much in the past week or so. I've been out of town for a family wedding, completely exhausting and very little time for other activities. I did get a couple wrist shots with the kids and this is my daughters first watch, she picked it out herself and has been wearing it everyday since. Needless to say I'm tickled.

Cheers


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

Navi GMT today.


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Sydney CBD on a Thursday arvo









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## ShockWatcher (Aug 10, 2017)

just got my two tone blue sub today, love it!

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12536031


Hello MrB, noticed just now, the lower end of seconds hand's has beautifully been designed as the Tudor Logo... Is this unique to Grantours? Cheers


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Hump Day Blue.....


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Hello MrB, noticed just now, the lower end of seconds hand's has beautifully been designed as the Tudor Logo... Is this unique to Grantours? Cheers


Hi Sri, yes as far as I am aware it is unique to the Grantour range, neat isn't it  - You'd think that Tudor would have used it elsewhere like on the Fastrider and especially the Black Shield, but that has a hollow diamond :-s


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Desk diving action all day at work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Makes being glued to the office computer a little easier to manage. Can't wait for the end of the month to see the date jump.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been wearing this one all week


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tried this on at Tourneau today. What you guys think of the tuxedo dial DJ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Hi guys I haven't been on here much in the past week or so. I've been out of town for a family wedding, completely exhausting and very little time for other activities. I did get a couple wrist shots with the kids and this is my daughters first watch, she picked it out herself and has been wearing it everyday since. Needless to say I'm tickled.
> 
> Cheers


Wow- was it you recently trying on the gold yachtmaster and debating it?? Looks like you got it, congrats!!!!! My grail.

How does the oyster flex work? Do they cut it to your wrist size? If so any play in the clasp? What if one were to gain/loose weight?

Congrats again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

daddyKC said:


> Late breakfast with green matcha shoes


Fantastic charcuterie board- my kind of eats. Love the jacket, you mind if I ask the brand? Where you were able to find?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Wow- was it you recently trying on the gold yachtmaster and debating it?? Looks like you got it, congrats!!!!! My grail.
> 
> How does the oyster flex work? Do they cut it to your wrist size? If so any play in the clasp? What if one were to gain/loose weight?
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes I did pick one up. I bought from a reputable dealer and he was nice enough to send several strap pieces with the watch so I could find the right fit. The oysterflex isn't cut but is comprised of different sized pieces for the 6 & 12 sides. I played around with it for a couple days before realizing that the best fit feels very loose. It's difficult to explain without seeing it in person but the ribs on the inside of the strap......oops I meant bracelet make it wear very light on the wrist but still stay put. The picture I posted shows it as slipping around the backside of my wrist but this was due to haranguing around with my daughter trying to get a decent picture. I am absolutely in love  with the dial, the very best of vintage and modern combined and quite frankly if I were retired I would wear it everyday.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## widiaman (May 28, 2017)

Sunbathing in Arches National Park , Utah









Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

my summer beater ....b-)b-)b-)b-)


----------



## DVNE (Nov 6, 2012)

Rockin the Tudor today since it has been on f29 for a while. Might as well get some much deserved wrist time...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Crabtree said:


> Hump Day Blue.....
> View attachment 12539117


Great shot, great combo. What strap is it? Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hopeless love affairs... SD4K for life!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

all steel today


----------



## gizmotek (Apr 19, 2015)

Delicious  oh and the pinkberry wasn't too bad either 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


















Lagunatic and his Rolex 116618LN at the Ritz Carlton.


----------



## kyru231 (Oct 18, 2016)

My first Rolex


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Sri said:


> Great shot, great combo. What strap is it? Cheers


Thanks- very basic and very affordable, about $30 on eBay, Benchmark brand, seller is cnl-sales1. Quality is good, but not great, but good value for the price I'd say.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

There just something about Rolex on bracelet...


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

subbie Friday.....


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Enjoying the day with my 60th anniversary Seamaster and my son









Fresh smoothie for him









Aero press filter for me


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Crabtree said:


> Thanks- very basic and very affordable, about $30 on eBay, Benchmark brand, seller is cnl-sales1. Quality is good, but not great, but good value for the price I'd say.


Looks really good. Thank you for the info. Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12543783


Goodness me! That's an award winning shot mate!!!!!!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Wow


----------



## meisterfoo (Oct 23, 2015)

116710LN with a green accent rubbber B strap.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

Enjoy the weekend my friends!!!


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Wearing the Explorer 2 on a NATO


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I finished the week with the Black Bay Noir on shell cordovan, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Long weekend here in Brisbane, nice and hot with the AFL final and Rugby League final happening.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

His & Hers


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Hopeless love affairs... SD4K for life!


Hang on to that one, Sri! I personally believe there will never be another diver like it. While I am not an expert in watch design, especially the engineering, mechanics and research and development, I do have my own reasons for appreciating various brands/models. I still marvel at the engineering that went into this watch, a relatively small size for such an incredible depth rating. I did try one on my wrist a couple of years ago, and loved it. To me, it is definitely "The one that got away."

Perhaps I am being too simplistic or ignorant of some of the facts. But I will always appreciate that one, and it's relatively short extistence. While the new Sea-Dweller 43mm does impress me, I could never see myself owning one for my above stated reasoning, and I would just never feel it matches up to the 40mm. But that's just me. If I ever get a new Rolex diver, I will stick with the very iconic 114060 Sub No Date.

Enjoy it, and don't lose it, you might always regret it!

Cheers,
Carl

(Excellent photo as well)


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

mtb2104 said:


> There just something about Rolex on bracelet...


:-! I would never switch the Rolex bracelet for anything else. The only time I would have a Rolex without a metal bracelet, is if I got a Day-Date 36 with an OEM leather strap. But that is highly unlikely, as the one I would get is the DD40.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> :-! I would never switch the Rolex bracelet for anything else. The only time I would have a Rolex without a metal bracelet, is if I got a Day-Date 36 with an OEM leather strap. But that is highly unlikely, as the one I would get is the DD40.


No oysterflex for you Carl?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)




----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

16760










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Cavedweller


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Started with SD










Ended with a new PO


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

traf said:


> No oysterflex for you Carl?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:-( Actually, I feel badly for leaving that one out! As my very favorite YM is the Everose 40mm with the Oysterflex. I have commented often on that beautiful bracelet, along with how the texture of bracelet, dial, and bezel on that watch are so seamless. I am planning on a gold watch within the next year, and that is one I had considered. The Oysterflex is something I have to see in real life, at least try it on. So far, I have only seen one in the display case.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

My tudor tiger









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Hang on to that one, Sri! I personally believe there will never be another diver like it. While I am not an expert in watch design, especially the engineering, mechanics and research and development, I do have my own reasons for appreciating various brands/models. I still marvel at the engineering that went into this watch, a relatively small size for such an incredible depth rating. I did try one on my wrist a couple of years ago, and loved it. To me, it is definitely "The one that got away."
> 
> Perhaps I am being too simplistic or ignorant of some of the facts. But I will always appreciate that one, and it's relatively short extistence. While the new Sea-Dweller 43mm does impress me, I could never see myself owning one for my above stated reasoning, and I would just never feel it matches up to the 40mm. But that's just me. If I ever get a new Rolex diver, I will stick with the very iconic 114060 Sub No Date.
> 
> ...


Thanks Carl. Totally agree with you. She is The One, that got away... 
Good weekend my friend... Cheers


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Rolex OP34 Silver Dial:


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Had to try this strap on one more time! Back to the box for the potential sale and to keep it minty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Back from being serviced!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Sea-Dweller


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

I borrowed this for the weekend. Rolex Steel Daytona, with a Zenith El primero inside...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


How do you spell Tool Watch? EZM. Great watch Bill! Every time you post it I end up on the Watchbuys site for an hour. All the EZM's are cool.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Don't come across these too often.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

BadSport340 said:


> Don't come across these too often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really is a prize!! Thank You for sharing that beauty. Never seen one before, in fact.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Yacht-Master today


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> Yacht-Master today


That watch is absolute fire


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Houls said:


> That watch is absolute fire


Thank you


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> How do you spell Tool Watch? EZM. Great watch Bill! Every time you post it I end up on the Watchbuys site for an hour. All the EZM's are cool.


Thanks, Ralph. The EZM is often neglected when compared with my other watches, but every time I wear it, I enjoy it. Sinn makes amazing watches, and I want the 356 in the worst way too!

Was wearing this guy earlier...









Heavy metal tonight.


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

I also love coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dweller


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry no Rolex, but this blue is pretty damn nice!


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

A bit of Sunday Zen


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Had the chance to try on the following beauties yesterday














































Liked them all, but not enough to take any home 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

24 days of ownership, set the time exact on first day and its now +19 seconds. Less than +1 sec/day, pretty much the same experience I have with all my Tudors :-!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

traf said:


> Had the chance to try on the following beauties yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite liking those Tag Heuer models, although the dial is spoiled by the large date window. Very surprised to see that Omega Railmaster, though. Isn't that part of the Limited Edition 60th Anniversary Trilogy collection? I thought that all of the models had sold out ages ago. I was very tempted to get one of those while I thought they were still available, as I have waited for years for Omega to re-introduce the Railmaster. I had a 36mm model, which I sold, although I really don't miss. Although I understand Omega did an outstanding job on these LE models, from all the photos I see, they just look too shiny for my taste. I wouldn't exactly say "bling" is the right word, but something is just off for my taste. Glad I didn't spend the money, as it would have had to be ordered without first seeing it in real life, or so I understood from the Boutique.
Anyway, I think you did well to leave all of those in the shop!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Had the chance to try on the following beauties yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Railmaster! I was debating finding one (before the Basel model was introduced), but it came down to that or the Explorer. No regrets at all with my choice. Wish I could have them all!

Tudor today to watch my beloved Buffalo Bills (on TV) catch a beating in Atlanta.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Quite liking those Tag Heuer models, although the dial is spoiled by the large date window. Very surprised to see that Omega Railmaster, though. Isn't that part of the Limited Edition 60th Anniversary Trilogy collection? I thought that all of the models had sold out ages ago. I was very tempted to get one of those while I thought they were still available, as I have waited for years for Omega to re-introduce the Railmaster. I had a 36mm model, which I sold, although I really don't miss. Although I understand Omega did an outstanding job on these LE models, from all the photos I see, they just look too shiny for my taste. I wouldn't exactly say "bling" is the right word, but something is just off for my taste. Glad I didn't spend the money, as it would have had to be ordered without first seeing it in real life, or so I understood from the Boutique.
> Anyway, I think you did well to leave all of those in the shop!


Supposedly this railmaster was already sold but the buyer backed out upon inspection. As far as the 60th anniversary trilogy, the three models were launched individually in addition to the box sets (these were not marked as trilogy versions on the dial).

As for the tags, I don't see myself paying full retail, but if they ever slump down in the preowned market, I may give one a second look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

October = Fall = brown and gold tones 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Omega today


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

SD









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well. It seems as if I may have spoken too soon!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Soccer Sunday....Chillaxin ✌









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Well. It seems as if I may have spoken too soon!


I couldn't believe it either Bill, Ryan just gave that one away


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch back to the YM on a nice cool fall evening. Have a great week ahead everyone.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Did some trailblazing this morning with the Ranger. Started out at 2,500 ft elv.



Passed these guys at around 3,500 ft.



Hit the final push at 4,500 ft.



The summit at 5,500 ft. Happened in 1.9 miles. My quads are not happy.





My Ranger on top.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Lagunatic at the Ritz Carlton, Dana Point, California. 10/1/2017


----------



## Murphy Son (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

From yesterday - love how well this watch dresses up, yet still looks good with jeans.


----------



## DVNE (Nov 6, 2012)

Vintage vibes for this somber Monday morning.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hadn't posted here in a while... BLNR for this bluest of Mondays










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

The 16710 doing its job reliably while I chill with the crew chiefs waiting for the first crew to finish flying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Last day before holidays 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Good evening from down under 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Loving the BB Chrono...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Morning walk 7mile beach









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Out truckin'


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I've been hunting this for a while... Finally


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> I've been hunting this for a while... Finally


Nice one Sri... can't beat a Pelagos  - How do think it compares to your blue?


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> I've been hunting this for a while... Finally


Mate! Congrats. Quite the Pelagos collection now you've got!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> I've been hunting this for a while... Finally


Nice Sri, great pickup  The two liner is my favorite, mine has been put away in the safe to age gracefully


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

No TudoRolex just my Overseas today. This one is an '09 model and should be sent in for service but it runs better than +1spd. Unfortunately with my past Richemont service experience I am admittedly gun shy.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n the Caribbean










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Evening switch up. BBN Classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

I wore both a Rolex and a Tudor today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

mk1


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Got this Hirsch for it today!! Slamming IMO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> I've been hunting this for a while... Finally


Congratulations! You found a beauty indeed.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sri said:


> I've been hunting this for a while... Finally


Congrats Siri! Two Liner! My favorite, Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonski23 (Oct 2, 2017)

My horological mistress... 









Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

sorry not Rolex/ Tudor for today .....


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

16753









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

6694 today...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K for hump day this week


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Just picked up over the weekend.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

The old 1803 from 1968.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Sub on the plane to Montreal


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

A couple of shots for @lagunatic
Photos taken 10/5/17 at Ritz Carlton 7 mile Beach, Grand Cayman


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Brisman:
I'm wearing "I wish it was a Tudor Pelagio"
Honest answer to an honest query.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

My first love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Celebrating my honeymoon with a new piece of jewelry








...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1503 calibre 1570 circa 1975









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

luecack said:


> Celebrating my honeymoon with a new piece of jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations for both! - The BB Blue is a beauty.


----------



## tahsimaumee (Sep 27, 2015)

explorer 1 in office today...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blue thursday


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

luecack said:


> Celebrating my honeymoon with a new piece of jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats and enjoy both!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

BBB on a Molequin strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Have a great weekend ahead everyone!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Have a great Friday, everyone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Father & son riding out


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Action shots
























~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

A little work on the old bike this morning before the day gets too hot, bit of a Fall heat wave in So Cal this weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

One more! I'm really digging this combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb.watch (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## bill66 (Sep 8, 2017)

Little play around this afternoon, think I like the bracelet best though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Hulk today
Cheers


----------



## dankovfilm1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Tudor in Toronto.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Afternoon change out to my acquired TODAY, new to me, 1974 1603 DJ. Picked up an Ostrich leg strap for it.....and, getting ready to watch the Cubbies in Game 1-extra credit to you if you caught the Old Style Cubs reference-not available in California, brought a case home from Az last week for the playoffs!


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My new Z-Blue in the office in downtown Toronto today.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Haven't had this on in awhile. Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Haven't had this on in awhile. Have a great weekend guys!


Looks better every time I see it


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Roses and smileys to end the week, have a great weekend folks!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Happy  day!!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sd4k


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Crabtree said:


> Afternoon change out to my acquired TODAY, new to me, 1974 1603 DJ. Picked up an Ostrich leg strap for it.....and, getting ready to watch the Cubbies in Game 1-extra credit to you if you caught the Old Style Cubs reference-not available in California, brought a case home from Az last week for the playoffs!
> View attachment 12561509
> 
> View attachment 12561513


Beautiful pup you got there. I have a ~14 year old chocolate who looks very similar. So fun to be a part of their lives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLNR


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, yes, our 11year old Vizsla, Izzi.



Dedhed said:


> Beautiful pup you got there. I have a ~14 year old chocolate who looks very similar. So fun to be a part of their lives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Wife's turn:
















~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Today's watch, although not a today photo.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Happy Weekend Everyone









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Polar today to beat the heat....on a new Haveston Carrier strap, really liking their straps....


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Day two and loving it.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

My all-time favourite, the Rolex OP34 with silver dial. Really, the second time around for me. My first, was the same model designated "Air-King". I don't intend on letting this one get away:





Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

cartiersantos said:


> Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


Great piece and get up to boot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

DSSD at the hardware store 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n it again. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Enjoying dinner with the family, accompanied by this beauty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

LHD with Henry from Carfection and Speedy in background.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Tudor BBN Classic 79220n...
The gilt dial just looked great with the shirt. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Every time I throw a different NATO on this guy and it looks excellent, I remember exactly why I liked it in the first place.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy Sunday......


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

beautiful


carlhaluss said:


> My all-time favourite, the Rolex OP34 with silver dial. Really, the second time around for me. My first, was the same model designated "Air-King". I don't intend on letting this one get away:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

love this bronze
watch


Travelller said:


>


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Turtle in the morning









Beer in the afternoon


----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

daddyKC said:


> Turtle in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful winder you have. What brand/model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Beer and football at a local hole in the wall. 

Go, you Buffalo Bills!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blnr


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

rayofpwn said:


> That's a beautiful winder you have. What brand/model is it?


Thx! I took a look at the back and it's from:
Bon Mercato GmbH
81379 München
Model nr. GFP051T-0315

It's a beautiful dark brown lacquered wooden case. I'll post a pic when the sun is back up in the Netherlands. For now, here's a semi-close up (from my old pics)


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 10/8/2017


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Pelagos LHD. I love it.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Becker said:


> Mate! Congrats. Quite the Pelagos collection now you've got!!





Spunwell said:


> Nice Sri, great pickup  The two liner is my favorite, mine has been put away in the safe to age gracefully





carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations! You found a beauty indeed.
> Cheers,
> Carl





AzHadEnuf said:


> Congrats Siri! Two Liner! My favorite, Wear it in the best of health!





MadMrB said:


> Nice one Sri... can't beat a Pelagos  - How do think it compares to your blue?


Many thanks Gents for your kind words. After having owned three Pelagos how strange I realise the Two-Liner is The One!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great week Gents...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Yesterday...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Today...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Many thanks Gents for your kind words. After having owned three Pelagos how strange I realise the Two-Liner is The One!!!


Congrats Sri! Did you flip the two?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Congrats Sri! Did you flip the two?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. No. I got all three. I'm so messed up really!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks mate. No. I got all three. I'm so messed up really!


You've got a drool worthy collection! ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Thanks mate. No. I got all three. I'm so messed up really!


The perfect combination Blue, LHD, and Black 2-liner...awesome!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> The perfect combination Blue, LHD, and Black 2-liner...awesome!


Yes Mr B. Love all the three. Don't think I'll ever flip any of them  Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR on nato today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513 `65









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Off the wrist.


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks mate. No. I got all three. I'm so messed up really!


Hahahha


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,Pepsi.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Batman says good morning from down under.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller for a full blown Monday, I hope your week started better than mine.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Is this against the "rules"? Hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


Do you work there, or live there or something?


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

I was going to wear the Sport Chrono today, but still find it so hard to overlook the BB Chrono...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 612pab (Oct 5, 2017)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 10/8/2017


I'm going there for a wedding next month!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

Classic









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

DocJekl said:


> Do you work there, or live there or something?


I live five miles away from the Ritz Carlton Resort. I like to walk around the place most Sundays. I have been hanging out there since the place opened in 1984.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

redgreenandpurple said:


> Is this against the "rules"? Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

jtbr said:


> View attachment 12569105




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Keeping this one going 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Lagunatic said:


> I live five miles away from the Ritz Carlton Resort. I like to walk around the place most Sundays. I have been hanging out there since the place opened in 1984.


I get it - we like to ride our eBikes to the Broadmoor 5 star resort in Colorado Springs to visit the bar or restaurant sometimes.


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

All of the Tudor straps are amazing. The Ranger camo strap is my favorite though!!!!!



traf said:


> I want that strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Holidays in sunny Chalkidiki, Greece


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

redgreenandpurple said:


> All of the Tudor straps are amazing. The Ranger camo strap is my favorite though!!!!!


One question, how did you get the 22mm strap to fit on the 20mm lugs of the explorer 2?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

speedy tuesday


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Because pf the way the strap is made you can just pinch the strap when you push the spring bars in and it stays put. It's weaved so there's a little play.



traf said:


> One question, how did you get the 22mm strap to fit on the 20mm lugs of the explorer 2?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

View attachment 12571181

this week is this baby's turn. My favorit.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> I want that strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your going to lay out the $200+ for the strap, it's time to pick up a Ranger Dave. You will really be surprised how cool it gets. It's the watch that took my 6263 off my wrist after 32 years of daily wear. Not that anything could compete with your 116500...well?...I warned you.


----------



## Z3ke (Feb 7, 2017)

Wore my good ol' 1655 today!










Just ordered a black strap yesterday for it, will post pics of that once I get it


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm not quite sure how I let this happen, but am enjoying some wrist time with two of my absolute grails that I ended up getting at the same time...oops...and also, I'm totally in love!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> If your going to lay out the $200+ for the strap, it's time to pick up a Ranger Dave. You will really be surprised how cool it gets. It's the watch that took my 6263 off my wrist after 32 years of daily wear. Not that anything could compete with your 116500...well?...I warned you.


Well said my friend... initially wasn't too inclined but wisdom had to dawn at some point. How beautiful these Rangers are! I love every bit of this piece... Pure classic!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

SD4K for me... Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> If your going to lay out the $200+ for the strap, it's time to pick up a Ranger Dave. You will really be surprised how cool it gets. It's the watch that took my 6263 off my wrist after 32 years of daily wear. Not that anything could compete with your 116500...well?...I warned you.


I'll have to try one on! The power to take a 6263 off a wrist is quite amazing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Enjoying this one still









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Sri said:


> SD4K for me... Cheers


Great shot!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

RDK said:


> Great shot!


Thanks RDK

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my GMT Master II for hump day this week.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Been really digging my wife's YM we picked up last week on vaca. Talk about a stunning dial. I really want the 40mm. I couldn't talk her into that size.

Expii'n sunset tonight. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry guys no TudoRolex for me today ... had incoming!


----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

My son's Seamaster?


----------



## Rsubnodate (Jun 19, 2017)

Daytona

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Glad to get my oldie but trusty 16220 back from service..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Becker said:


> Sorry guys no TudoRolex for me today ... had incoming!


Very nice Sub my man looks awesome


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ms. Fatty lugs on JPM leather today


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knebo (Jun 13, 2017)

Love the reflecting hands.
Tudor Heritage Ranger


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Becker said:


> Sorry guys no TudoRolex for me today ... had incoming!


Wonderful incoming! Congratulations!
Carl


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Last few days...















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

With the YM..














Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

knebo said:


> Love the reflecting hands.
> Tudor Heritage Ranger


Fantastic!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

Tudor Prince Date 79260P just in yesterday and perfect watch.


----------



## bonski23 (Oct 2, 2017)

On a rainy Friday...









Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

I love the way the light plays with this watch...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys, all is well I hope.

Old 1965 Glossy Gilt 5513 for the last few days, in good nick too.

Take care.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

The Meister to carry me through this Friday 13th....!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

..... today is .....


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## bonski23 (Oct 2, 2017)

Brisman said:


> Hey guys, all is well I hope.
> 
> Old 1965 Glossy Gilt 5513 for the last few days, in good nick too.
> 
> Take care.


As in AWESOME!

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Sorry guys no TudoRolex for me today ... had incoming!


Wow beauty!! Is that 42mm??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

some pictures from yesterday but still on the wrist today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Been wearing this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Wow beauty!! Is that 42mm??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it is Dave, 682 if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Bay Noir to end the week


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

BBB here..


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy Friday the 13th all









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Feels like Saturday to me.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Have a great weekend guys









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Last few hours at the beach in Chalkidiki, before flying home..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

YG and no PCL's


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Funny thing: After wearing my Rolex OP34 silver dial for almost a week, this BB36 feels almost large:


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SD 16600 with my poster from Bowie's studio in Chelsea lurking behind it.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnGaltJD (Sep 21, 2017)

Yacht-Master same as most days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> YG and no PCL's


Beautiful, Donald! Did you have them brushed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Still with this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## owlan (Nov 19, 2012)

Wore my Sub today but I also would like to say I wore Paul Newman's Paul Newman for 20 seconds.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I watched my son take apart Waltham and throw 4 touchdown passes in my Explorer II


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


carlhaluss said:


> Funny thing: After wearing my Rolex OP34 silver dial for almost a week, this BB36 feels almost large:


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

expy


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


Just curious......it seems all your photos are from the Ritz, is the hotel home?


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Happy Friday the 13th all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke ,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Dedhed said:


> Fantastic shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks dude!⚡⚡

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy weekend gents!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry no Rolex tonight. Wore one today but the only pic a took was in the men's room at the Ritz Carlton.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Beautiful, Donald! Did you have them brushed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's things mate?

Didn't brush them out, it's the way the watch came, obviously worn on a regular basis.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Hoppyjr said:


> Just curious......it seems all your photos are from the Ritz, is the hotel home?


I live five miles away from the resort, so I like to visit all the time. It's like being on vacation all the time where I live.


----------



## bonski23 (Oct 2, 2017)

owlan said:


> Wore my Sub today but I also would like to say I wore Paul Newman's Paul Newman for 20 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... Lucky you, i was hoping to get the chance to wear it, even for just a sec! hahaha!

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sticking with the GMT today...


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

For some people, YM doesn't do it but for me, this really is a beauty..














Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Lagunatic said:


> I live five miles away from the resort, so I like to visit all the time. It's like being on vacation all the time where I live.


Got it.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> How's things mate?
> 
> Didn't brush them out, it's the way the watch came, obviously worn on a regular basis.


Not bad! Still waiting for speedy tuesday but otherwise pretty satisfied with the collection at the moment.

How about you? You're vintage choices are spectacular lately 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Explorer







What else..?


----------



## shapz (Nov 6, 2016)

Fav acquisition this year....75190









Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Rockin' the DC again today.


----------



## willydribble (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Really changing things up today. Sorry, no Rolex or Tudor. My Grand Seiko SBGX059 white dial quartz has been in the drawer for over 6 months. I was going to sell it, but now I think that I would be crazy to do so. It is still one of the most beautiful white dial watches I have seen. At 37mm, it is now my largest watch!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blnr


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Morning from Sydney









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Sticking with the GMT today...


Great macros! What lens?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore the Yacht-Master today for a hike with the family. I hadn't been to this spot in 25 years, the trees were a lot bigger but the cliffs were exactly the same. No climbing or rappelling this time though.


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> I wore the Yacht-Master today for a hike with the family. I hadn't been to this spot in 25 years, the trees were a lot bigger but the cliffs were exactly the same. No climbing or rappelling this time though.


Nice watch! The rock looks good, sending temps, let's get after it!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

roknfreewrld said:


> View attachment 12582111


I sure love that watch, and the strap is just perfect for it!!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sunday afternoon in the park. Rolex OP34 Olive Green Dial:


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> I wore the Yacht-Master today for a hike with the family. I hadn't been to this spot in 25 years, the trees were a lot bigger but the cliffs were exactly the same. No climbing or rappelling this time though.


Great shots! Looks like/Reminds me of an area of SE Ohio or West Virginia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

16610 on a 100 degree fall afternoon.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Great shots! Looks like/Reminds me of an area of SE Ohio or West Virginia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, yes Appalachian mountains but these are in N. Ga.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Some fantastic shots today gents. Enjoying the day and reading this thread. 
~Cheers !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Organizing my watch box. Realizing I really really like Brown leather/suede straps on my watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the actual gate, they used in the opening scenes in the TV series The Real House Wives Of Orange County on Trigo Trail in Coto de Caza on Bravo channel. Photo shot on 10/15/2017.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

4 day week here in this part of the world. Time ticks on as normal.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Always been one of my fav GMT watch..








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonski23 (Oct 2, 2017)

El-Duderino said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Special day today. Rolex daydate presidential 1803.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K on the first cool day of the year


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Cold beer and grilling...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

The venerable, beautiful, 16710









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Trusted SubC on a Perlon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

agg212 said:


> Trusted SubC on a Perlon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got two Perlons in the mail today!!! How do they feel on that full sized Sub?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Non Rollie Day..









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

My Tudor


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

terry82 said:


> My Tudor
> 
> View attachment 12586479


Great picture! :-! - I'm missing my THC so much, its been with Tudor/Rolex to repair for 4 weeks and I received a letter a couple of days ago saying it needs a new part from Geneva which will be another 3 to 4 weeks :-(


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

ETA Pelagos on leather strap for a cold morning...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Getting new tires on the M, appropriately wearing the LHD on fresh rubber!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

MadMrB said:


> Great picture! :-! - I'm missing my THC so much, its been with Tudor/Rolex to repair for 4 weeks and I received a letter a couple of days ago saying it needs a new part from Geneva which will be another 3 to 4 weeks :-(


What exactly was the issue, if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Such a well crafted watch.

Have a pleasant day.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy Tuesday all!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

redgreenandpurple said:


> What exactly was the issue, if you don't mind me asking?


There were two issues. The first which its had ever since I had it was that there was some "slack" when setting the time, the minute hand didn't start to move until after about 20 seconds, so to get the second hand and minute hand in sync I used to have to set the time with the minute hand exactly on the minute but with the second hand at 20 seconds before... if that makes sense. The second issue was that it recently started losing 15-20 seconds a day, whereas previously it was consistently 0 to +0.5 sec/day. Because it was so accurate the first issue didn't bug me too much, but in hindsight I should have perhaps got it looked at as soon as I noticed the problem. Fortunately for me it was still just in warranty by about a week!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Happy Tuesday all!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Lookin good as always! Have you seen the prices on the lvc lately? Over retail on Joma and other sites. Heard DavidSW had one higher then retail too... Crazy!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Dedhed said:


> Lookin good as always! Have you seen the prices on the lvc lately? Over retail on Joma and other sites. Heard DavidSW had one higher then retail too... Crazy!


Funny you ask, I just noticed that myself!
I actually got mine from DavidSW last spring at a decent price BNIB! Happy I bought mine when I did.

However, I'm in the market for a BLNR, and am noticing a similar trend, prices above retail...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


Relo60 said:


> Such a well crafted watch.
> 
> Have a pleasant day.
> 
> View attachment 12587789


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

MadMrB said:


> There were two issues. The first which its had ever since I had it was that there was some "slack" when setting the time, the minute hand didn't start to move until after about 20 seconds, so to get the second hand and minute hand in sync I used to have to set the time with the minute hand exactly on the minute but with the second hand at 20 seconds before... if that makes sense. The second issue was that it recently started losing 15-20 seconds a day, whereas previously it was consistently 0 to +0.5 sec/day. Because it was so accurate the first issue didn't bug me too much, but in hindsight I should have perhaps got it looked at as soon as I noticed the problem. Fortunately for me it was still just in warranty by about a week!


I'm sorry to hear that, but luckily it was still under warranty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Denim on denim with the Ranger on leather. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill66 (Sep 8, 2017)

I love the way different lights really make the BBN pop! My wish list is to add a blue Pelagos and a green sub c - that should cover everything

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

Is there a condition in which this watch doesn't look amazing???? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

expy ii


----------



## Andy Chandra (Jul 6, 2011)

Red SD









Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Still expii'n. Beautiful evening out. 
~Cheers!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just got it









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

txaggie9307 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you wear this with no strap?


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

mrhy56 said:


> Just got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! How do you like it so far? I got rid of my two liner Pelagos a while ago and I definitely regret it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

trh77 said:


> How do you wear this with no strap?


Hahahahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

redgreenandpurple said:


> Congratulations! How do you like it so far? I got rid of my two liner Pelagos a while ago and I definitely regret it!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it ,wish the bezel rotated

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

El-Duderino said:


>


Very nice shot Duder!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mrhy56 said:


> I like it ,wish the bezel rotated
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hmmm...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Feeling the red and blue








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Exp


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Loving this strap on the Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Becker said:


> Sorry guys no TudoRolex for me today ... had incoming!


How cool mate, congrats =)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm still totally smitten with this one...


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sub C peeking through the shadows today


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

I know this one gets a lot of wrist time lately, a most satisfying acquisition if you are pondering something vintage I can highly recommend a 70s era DJ...drawn to more of the Sport line I kind of fell into two of these recently and gained a whole new appreciation for them.


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

As always


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR on Shelby strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Just arrived. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

traf said:


> BLNR on Shelby strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or BMW- black, white, blue 
Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Or BMW- black, white, blue
> Looks good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good call! The white stripes are a bit silvery even! Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n tonight's sunset










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

New one









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Quick wrist shot while taking customers Sturgeon fishing


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Late to the party today, but I enjoyed wearing the Black Bay on red leather.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> BLNR on Shelby strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can hear the purists gasping from here.

Looks good.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Not bad! Still waiting for speedy tuesday but otherwise pretty satisfied with the collection at the moment.
> 
> How about you? You're vintage choices are spectacular lately
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All good, trying to offload a couple to buy something else....it's a merry-go-round.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Dedhed said:


> Great macros! What lens?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


iPhone 7 Plus with Olloclip.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New Watch for the wee wife, she's well pleased.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

SubC


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

and a few more of today's photos of one of my favorite watch


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

alex79 said:


> How cool mate, congrats =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk





traf said:


> Wow beauty!! Is that 42mm??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Spunwell said:


> I believe it is Dave, 682 if I'm not mistaken?


Thanks guys; 682 in 42 mill. indeed. My first Pam!

It's a real "weekend warrior " watch. Don't think I can pull this one off with a suit. 

I think it's the only Panarai Luminor Submersible I could wear with comfort.

On topic BTW: it replaces my Tudors, which I had to let go to introduce this one in my rotation. Now, only one spot left for optimum rotation of my collection...

I live for the hunt!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New Watch for the wee wife, she's well pleased.


Congrats to mrs brisman!! Is that the 36?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Thanks guys; 682 in 42 mill. indeed. My first Pam!
> 
> It's a real "weekend warrior " watch. Don't think I can pull this one off with a suit.
> 
> ...


I hear you! It looks awesome. Sad to hear the tudors had to go, but I understand the feeling. I'm always on the brink of a major shakeup but I can never decide which to let go of to make it happen... such is this addictive hobby where funds never seem to be enough 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

Putting the 16710 to work again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub on leather today, I'm glad it's finally cool enough to comfortably wear leather straps again.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

^^gorgeous dial!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

ARMADUK said:


> ^^gorgeous dial!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

CMTFR said:


> Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 12593071


Nice! Which model is this? In don't think I've seen this dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## blueline1226 (May 26, 2015)

My new addition, a vintage 1966 Rolex turn-o-graph "Thunderbird" in two-tone solid 14K gold bi-directional turning bezel.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

YM


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Green Sub on leather today, I'm glad it's finally cool enough to comfortably wear leather straps again.


Wow! Superb!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Wow! Superb!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1601 on casual Friday









Calibre 1570 circa 1970









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkao2025 (Jul 6, 2011)

My new one. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

masterClock said:


> Nice! Which model is this? In don't think I've seen this dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the Tudor Prince Date Chronograph, model 79270P.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

tkao2025 said:


> My new one. Have a great weekend everyone.


Congratulations! - Great watch :-!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

F1 Time


----------



## tkao2025 (Jul 6, 2011)

KellenH said:


> F1 Time


You're in Austin for the Grandprix this weekend? Lucky B....Enjoy. Go McLaren!


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Love my new Pelagos ,posted bezel didn't rotate but it does









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Giving the PO some love tonight. Back to a Rolex tomorrow. 
















~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillH (Jan 20, 2012)

I have been wearing my 114060 (also my first Rolex) every day since I got it this past August. It was a long time coming... I started saving for it when I was in my mid-thirties. Finally had enough money by my early forties but just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger until the mortgage was paid off, so I waited a couple more years.

My wife and 2 daughters were with me when I got it from the Rolex boutique. They were so happy for me that as soon as we walked out of the boutique, all 3 of them gave me a huge hug! I'll never forget that day.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Getting ready for the weekend









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Navitimer









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

BLing said:


> Navitimer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


42 or 46? Amazing watch!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

batman1345 said:


> 42 or 46? Amazing watch!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks.
It is 42 reference a23322.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Expy II - when he's old enough he can choose it


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

I wore the vintage Datejust all week, because of meetings with people who might look askance at me wearing a big Sports watch. 

I had meant to put the Explorer 2, but the SubC winked at me in the morning sunlight as it flittered through the window. 

Always been the story of my life. Some beautiful girl gives me a smile across a crowded bar and I am hers. 

Its been a Submariner Saturday.


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## roccoq123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

Zabac said:


>


Stunning!!!!!


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## tkao2025 (Jul 6, 2011)

Vacheron today. Great with jeans and tee!


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

tkao2025 said:


> My new one. Have a great weekend everyone.


Beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

WillH said:


> I have been wearing my 114060 (also my first Rolex) every day since I got it this past August. It was a long time coming... I started saving for it when I was in my mid-thirties. Finally had enough money by my early forties but just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger until the mortgage was paid off, so I waited a couple more years.
> 
> My wife and 2 daughters were with me when I got it from the Rolex boutique. They were so happy for me that as soon as we walked out of the boutique, all 3 of them gave me a huge hug! I'll never forget that day.


Great story! All the more reason to enjoy that gorgeous timepiece. And you certainly picked the right model IMO. Congratulations!

Being a single guy, and nobody but myself to spend money on, sometimes I think that I don't appreciate my watches as much as I should. And I have had many. Your story has given me inspiration to reflect on how fortunate I am. Not because I'm single, we all make our choices in life, but just for what I do have in my own life. If that makes any sense.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Long night with some 3-ball 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

16610


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Gmt today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Like this very much








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Green today
Cheers


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

16570 back on the wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Shiny zebra shoes!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Incoming!


















Wow is this thing amazing in the flesh. The rail master was tempting, but this one was impossible to resist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> Shiny zebra shoes!


Thanks for your posts on this watch sir, it definitely influenced my decision to get one! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

traf said:


> Incoming!
> 
> Wow is this thing amazing in the flesh. The rail master was tempting, but this one was impossible to resist!


Nice acquisition. Enjoy it!

PS: Under the right shaded circumstances, it reveals a non-patina look


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

Been wearing my first Rolex today which I bought this Thursday. Loving the BLNR...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Goin' green today:


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

traf said:


> Incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a stunner, congrats! Never thought I'd say this, but it's better looking than the 2915 homage, just fantastic looking.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

sportura said:


> That's a stunner, congrats! Never thought I'd say this, but it's better looking than the 2915 homage, just fantastic looking.


Thanks !! Last night by chance I got to see all 3 and it was clear which one I preferred 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

traf said:


> Thanks !! Last night by chance I got to see all 3 and it was clear which one I preferred


I always wanted a Ranchero. May just have to join you there in Seamaster throwbackville.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

sportura said:


> I always wanted a Ranchero. May just have to join you there in Seamaster throwbackville.


You won't regret it! A few more because this thing is too photogenic:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> You won't regret it! A few more because this thing is too photogenic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Dave!!! Huge congrats that's a real looker  Is that an etched omega on the crystal?


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Apparently I wore the wrong watch today!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Wow Dave!!! Huge congrats that's a real looker  Is that an etched omega on the crystal?


Thanks Jason! It is. This is the best execution of a faux vintage sapphire crystal that I've ever seen. Absolutely amazing in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Still have this glued to my wrist. I don't think it will come off any time soon.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

i


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

It's been a while since I've posted here. Hope all of you fine gents are well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

traf said:


> Incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't realize Rolex/Tudor made watches with Omega on the dial. :-s


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

cdnwatchguy said:


> I didn't realize Rolex/Tudor made watches with Omega on the dial. :-s


Learn something new everyday! Jk, if you've been around long enough, you'll know that this thread's regulars post alternative brands from time to time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Roundin' out the weekend with the lvc.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

cdnwatchguy said:


> I didn't realize Rolex/Tudor made watches with Omega on the dial. :-s


In the history of horology there are only a few watches that look better than their Rolex counterparts.

The Omega's of the late 1950s represent almost all of them. Omega could have had it all. But they went full-Chevrolet instead, the classic Corvette looking so much better than the modern iterations.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Monarch Beach Golf Links, Dana Point, California. 10/22/2017


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

sportura said:


> In the history of horology there are only a few watches that look better than their Rolex counterparts.
> 
> The Omega's of the late 1950s represent almost all of them. Omega could have had it all. But they went full-Chevrolet instead, the classic Corvette looking so much better than the modern iterations.


Well said sir, I couldn't agree more. The flat/untwisted lugs and classic style of that era Omega is hard to beat.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Yacht-Master to end the weekend, I hope everyone has a great week ahead.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Good Planet


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Monday.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

traf said:


> Incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge Congrats !!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Apparently I wore the wrong watch today!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted here. Hope all of you fine gents are well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pics make me want one so bad


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Becker said:


> Huge Congrats !!


Thanks becker!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Still enjoying this one









Meanwhile this guy tried on his inheritance 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Becker said:


> Your pics make me want one so bad


Thanks, Becker! Jump in, the water is warm 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

The Sub again, with some ferociously beautiful color variations playing in that light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, Dave! I love that watch.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SeaDweller this Monday


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blue monday


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Congrats, Dave! I love that watch.


Thanks Bill! Perfect proportions and a truly vintage vibe, hard to take this one off 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Thanks Bill! Perfect proportions and a truly vintage vibe, hard to take this one off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will not give in to temptation, I will not give in to temptation...?

I'm going to tell myself that for awhile and see how that goes.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Another day, another Daytona.


----------



## kartadmin (Jan 11, 2016)

love the subs in here. i need to take better shots with my 11660


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Batman time








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day Gents,

SD 1665 from 1980.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch mate, congratulations.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Gorgeous watch mate, congratulations.


Thanks Don! Love your SD 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Gents. No TudoRolex today


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everybody...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Today is dsotm day














Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

which to go for today?


----------



## roccoq123 (Mar 27, 2008)

One of my go to watches!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dave, I've been away a few days. Super nice pick up. Wear it in the best of health! btw...you have a serious watch problem.


----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

Its the 1680 with the beautifully aged creamy plots for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> I hear you! It looks awesome. Sad to hear the tudors had to go, but I understand the feeling. I'm always on the brink of a major shakeup but I can never decide which to let go of to make it happen... such is this addictive hobby where funds never seem to be enough
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the same boat Dave 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Nice, almost fell for it 2 weeks ago.
Enjoy it :-!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Yacht-Master to end the weekend, I hope everyone has a great week ahead.


Stunning watch.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Hey Dave, I've been away a few days. Super nice pick up. Wear it in the best of health! btw...you have a serious watch problem.


Thanks Ralph! I know its bad! ??.♂??.♂



alex79 said:


> Nice Nice, almost fell for it 2 weeks ago.
> Enjoy it :-!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Should have gone for it!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Blnr!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Stunning watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1675 with Juan Trippe's building









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Trying out the tropical nato 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

NOON.


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

My first barn-find. 1966 Rolex 1675 w/ small GMT hand.

Literally, sitting in my neighbor's garage inside a coffee can for fifteen years.

I had it serviced. He had it appraised and I made an offer. I'm still in shock that she's mine.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hiking Bell Rock, Sedona, AZ this morning.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Loving the two liner Pelagos








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill66 (Sep 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

BBDark 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Hiking Bell Rock, Sedona, AZ this morning.


Nice! Hiked that rock a few times myself. Be sure to go to Oak Creek Brewery in Tlaquepaque and have the Amber Ale.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Off and inside










On and outside


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## yellowbirdrs (Sep 11, 2008)

Couldn't find a blue bronze so I pick the standard at SIAR 2017









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

kermit - recent acquisition










green on green - one might be going off soon.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Wore the '68 1603 today. It's been awhile.


----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

Nate0624 said:


> My first barn-find. 1966 Rolex 1675 w/ small GMT hand.
> 
> Literally, sitting in my neighbor's garage inside a coffee can for fifteen years.
> 
> ...


Wow. I think we can all agree that that is the stuff of dreams.

Enjoy it and wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

frtorres87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic 



Nate0624 said:


> My first barn-find. 1966 Rolex 1675 w/ small GMT hand.
> 
> Literally, sitting in my neighbor's garage inside a coffee can for fifteen years.
> 
> ...


Amazing pick up! Great case with visible bevels and correct transitional long E matte dial (from the gilt). That bezel is a looker too. 



MickCollins1916 said:


> Hiking Bell Rock, Sedona, AZ this morning.


Enjoying some well deserved time off, Bill!



EA-Sport said:


> Loving the two liner Pelagos
> View attachment 12606209
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Digging the texture contrast from that strap and the ti case 



soaking.fused said:


> Off and inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice winder situation sir! 



gaoxing84 said:


> kermit - recent acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tough decision between those two beauties! Congrats on the 



sportura said:


> Wore the '68 1603 today. It's been awhile.


Been thinking about fitting a 1600 series in the collection recently. Love this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Hung out with my buddy yesterday, still sweating this bad boy:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k.och (Apr 21, 2017)

Got rid of my 214270... picked up this bad boy earlier


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Rocking the Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

No Date









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Falling in love with this one all over again... 
BBB 79220b

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Feeling Hulk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

I think I need this


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

My newest acquisition..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Timester said:


> Nice! Hiked that rock a few times myself. Be sure to go to Oak Creek Brewery in Tlaquepaque and have the Amber Ale.


Great recommendation on the Amber Ale! It washed down the green Chile chicken soup I had at Creekside Cafe nicely. That soup was HOT. 



traf said:


> Hung out with my buddy yesterday, still sweating this bad boy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave...it's pretty awesome. You need one!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Great recommendation on the Amber Ale! It washed down the green Chile chicken soup I had at Creekside Cafe nicely. That soup was HOT.


Yes, that is one of my favorite beers. I got one more recommendation for you on a restaurant. Check out 'Judy's' restaurant over on the west side of town. Really awesome food and great home-made salad dressing and desserts. Enjoy your stay. Wish I was there, but hoping to go back soon.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

......


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

One more of my Explorer on khaki nato

View attachment 12609039


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Rainy morning here in Sydney.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

omega on today


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Been Expii'n all week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Feeling pepsi today








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Pelagos on tropic.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

still on the hulk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

traf said:


> Been thinking about fitting a 1600 series in the collection recently. Love this one












Thanks for the kind words, traf.

1601's and 1603's are plentiful and many are in outstanding condition. Mine cost me only $2,500 about 18 months ago. I'm going to get a few more, different colored dials perhaps, they're a lot of fun. I've become a big sunburst fan.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

a cheap watch on a worn out strap ...









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Slow brew nr. 1


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Feels a little more special to be a Daytona owner today.

Thank you Paul Newman. Grey market prices are going up, I feel I got a bargain back in April.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Expy I for casual Friday


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I am a recent Rolex owner, loving this 16600.

View attachment 12610661


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

sportura said:


> Feels a little more special to be a Daytona owner today.
> 
> Thank you Paul Newman. Grey market prices are going up, I feel I got a bargain back in April.


Yes 17M


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Becker said:


> Expy I for casual Friday


Same here today


----------



## Patrick17 (Oct 27, 2017)

:


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Tried on a Rolex Day-Date 40 today for the first time. For a long time, I thought that the DD40 would be my grail watch, and now that I have tried it, I know that it is. This Sundust dial is beautiful, but when the time comes, it will be the olive green dial with applied gold Roman Numerals for sure. The 40mm size is perfect. The fit, feel and finish of the President dial are wonderful, the bracelet is exquisite as is the rest of the watch.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Tried on a Rolex Day-Date 40 today for the first time. For a long time, I thought that the DD40 would be my grail watch, and now that I have tried it, I know that it is. This Sundust dial is beautiful, but when the time comes, it will be the olive green dial with applied gold Roman Numerals for sure. The 40mm size is perfect. The fit, feel and finish of the President dial are wonderful, the bracelet is exquisite as is the rest of the watch.


Looks EXCELLENT on you Carl ! Here's to you getting that olive dial sooner than later 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

MuckyMark said:


>


Love those socks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ctaborda (Jun 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

LHD









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## willydribble (Aug 28, 2017)

lhd on nato


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona fever









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Happy weekend all !


----------



## Patrick17 (Oct 27, 2017)

View attachment 12614015


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

gert17 said:


> Happy weekend all !


Wow crispy two tone


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Out and about with my Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick17 (Oct 27, 2017)

..


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Some white goodness for hoping for a White Christmas this year.









Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

SD pleasure


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Rolesium








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## willydribble (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Coffee with my lady.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

114060 this Sunday









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

ISO seamaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

No Rolex-Tudor for Today ........!!!!!!!!

morning this .....

View attachment 12615825


after noon this .......

View attachment 12615829


----------



## Andy Chandra (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy hollidays









Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Patrick17 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

love it


Chucho73 said:


> 114060 this Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Chucho73 said:


> 114060 this Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer combo. Is that Phenomenato?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Pumpkin carving time


----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry fellas. BRAND new Speedmaster has the wrist time! Only a few hours old.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

champ13 said:


> love it


Thanks!!

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

v1triol said:


> Killer combo. Is that Phenomenato?


Thanks!!

It's a Toxic Natos Shiznit N80 admiralty

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 10/29/2017


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Cheers :-!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

DH70 on NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Jumpers are warranted now the temperature has dropped.
I have toyed with replacing the Pelagos several occasions, but there isn't anything I would prefer at the same sort of price point. Hence I am keeping it until I can afford something better, rather than on a par with.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Starting the week with my Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Newest addition - loving it










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Still with this 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Two-liner at the pub... Cheers


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Datejust on leather









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick17 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Datejust 36mm


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller to start another autumn week


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

This is from the other day....


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

BradPittFUAngie said:


>


Is that suede strap for NF? Is it custom strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Date + Day


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This beaut









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Pimmsley said:


> Cheers :-!
> 
> View attachment 12618043


Nice. Probably the best looking Rolex they currently make, IMO.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

douglasf13 said:


> Nice. Probably the best looking Rolex they currently make, IMO.


I'm inclined to agree as it won me over...Thank you very much Douglas !


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Another Tudor jumbo









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

army scope jockey said:


> Another Tudor jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Mine is the measly 36mm version.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

wow


Flypower said:


> Newest addition - loving it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Giving the old timer some exercise this week.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Here's a plan Dave.

Flip all the Rolex. I know, seems drastic.

Keep the sea master



Keep the LHD



Pick up the AP RO CHRONO



And your done! Oh and delete you WUS account.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Evening guys....Big Red for the last few days..


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Here's a plan Dave.
> 
> Flip all the Rolex. I know, seems drastic.
> 
> ...


I don't think I could part with the Daytona! Or the Batman at this point... and if I did all that I'd definitely go Patek 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This one is just too good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick17 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## mitkui (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tudor mood
A good friend getting married









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

traf said:


> This one is just too good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best seamaster designs for sure

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

no date today


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sub Dinner









Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys, new Sub today, 1680 left, goes nicely with my other 1680 Sub..

Don't ask why.....I have no answer..

Check out my synchronized timing, didn't I do well?


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Batman








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

BBB on the bracelet today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hump day with the Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Not to get too Zen here, but some days I can actually gain energy from the simple peace, solace and comfort that a no date Sub provides....to that end, here's hoping for a reset on such things for the balance of this week, happy Wednesday!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Not to get too Zen here, but some days I can actually gain energy from the simple peace, solace and comfort that a no date Sub provides....to that end, here's hoping for a reset on such things for the balance of this week, happy Wednesday! 
View attachment 12623541


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BBN, such a modern classic!


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Growing n me









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys, new Sub today, 1680 left, goes nicely with my other 1680 Sub..
> 
> Don't ask why.....I have no answer..
> 
> Check out my synchronized timing, didn't I do well?


Hoarder of 1680 ...please leave some for us mere mortals...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Time for this Daytona to fly.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Bay noir on rouge leather for hump day this week


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

It gets better every time I look at it 









Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

first two tone


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

The 60th anniversary Seamaster









In a sea of bicycles (the Netherlands)


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Black is the new black, so I have my day as black on black ;-)


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Another day with GMT watch








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

r3kahsttub said:


> Black is the new black, so I have my day as black on black ;-)


Good taste here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Alpinist day ......


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

capt-dim said:


> Alpinist day ......
> 
> View attachment 12625897


And what Rolex or Tudor brand is this again?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Rhorya said:


> And what Rolex or Tudor brand is this again?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's a Japanese Rolex 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Greetings from Hong Kong. 5 cities in 5 days, going to be a long week. Thank goodness for the comforts of home.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice, Sportura, very nice.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

DJ Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

500m diver on today


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Yesss! It's #TudorThursday :-!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

DJ2


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Two liner basking in the sun








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Needed some colour in my life today...


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Sunny day Sub


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Weighed my option🤡


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Trying this new strap today, to help deal with the rainy weather


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Patrick17 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Dropping off my 16610 for voyage to RSC Dallas.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Another day, another airport in China. Halfway through the trip, already missing home.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Trying the Polar on a textile strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

mk1


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> Another day, another airport in China. Halfway through the trip, already missing home.


Great shot  I'm fond of airports for some reason...

...and don't be sad, cause...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Late to the party today, I've been pulling my record collection out of storage to see how much room it will occupy in our living room. My wife is not happy. I chose these particular albums for a regular poster here. Cheers buddy


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

GMT at night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Late to the party today, I've been pulling my record collection out of storage to see how much room it will occupy in our living room. My wife is not happy. I chose these particular albums for a regular poster here. Cheers buddy


Would be fun to wallpaper the whole house as a surprise for the missus ?

Seamaster at the morning mini gym


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 
Great weekend, Gents! 









iP8


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> Would be fun to wallpaper the whole house as a surprise for the missus 🤣
> 
> Seamaster at the morning mini gym


Haha, yeah she would love that


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> Is that suede strap for NF? Is it custom strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a "Custom" job. I bought the strap on Amazon for $18.99 and carefully as I could used small sewing scissors to snip the ends to fit the lug length....

The material is more like brushed leather. Excellent strap. I wanted the OEM Tudor leather strap and clasp but damn it was a big $$ amount so I decided to go cheap. Does the trick well.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Went to the dealer to collect my THC after service, and picked this up at the same time...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

My favorite, Rolex OP34 Silver Dial:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

MadMrB said:


> Went to the dealer to collect my THC after service, and picked this up at the same time...
> 
> View attachment 12630481


Beautiful! While I really like the new ceramic bezel inserts, this metal bezel is a winner in my book! The riveted bracelet suits is beautifully as well.
Congratulations.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Staying with the ExII for a Saturday drive









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Dana Point, California.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

My 4th flight in 4 days, my 116500 is racking up the frequent flyer mileage in China.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonski23 (Oct 2, 2017)

Armshot, for a change. 









Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunday evening...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Late to the party today, I've been pulling my record collection out of storage to see how much room it will occupy in our living room. My wife is not happy. I chose these particular albums for a regular poster here. Cheers buddy


Love it! I went through lot of my albums the other week, pulled a selection out to work on a wall art project. Need to find the time to start actually work on it now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## autumnwind (Feb 27, 2017)

Really love the dial on this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

GMTII today on a, FINALLY, misty, cool, Fall sweaterandwindbreakerforthedogwalk, morning in SoCal....


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

My 500C's odyssey in China draws to a conclusion as we head to Hong Kong and some serious Rolex browsing.


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

black chrono


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

116655 this Sunday evening


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

5513









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 11/5/2017


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Crabtree said:


> GMTII today on a, FINALLY, misty, cool, Fall sweaterandwindbreakerforthedogwalk, morning in SoCal....
> View attachment 12632825


Wow, great Rollie and pic...top work... i rhink i just found my next big purchase...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Nathan Road in Hong Kong probably has the greatest collection of new and vintage Rolex watches in the world.

While window shopping, the one in the middle caught my eye.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Have a great week ahead, everyone.

Meister day


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great week...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12634607


Blimey! When did you get this Mr B? So gorgeous. The last I remember was your new BB Chrono. Do you prefer this to that? Many congratulations by friend... Cheers


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Blimey! When did you get this Mr B? So gorgeous. The last I remember was your new BB Chrono. Do you prefer this to that? Many congratulations by friend... Cheers


Thanks Sri, good to see you back, you have been AWOL recently  - And your BBN looks terrific on that strap |>

I picked it up on Saturday - When I got the BB Chrono I also looked at this, and I had a really hard time choosing between them, so now I've succumbed and got the BB Steel as well. I really love the pair of them, however the Chrono is possibly the favorite of all my Tudors, despite its detrators I think its a future classic. The BB Steel will be my last watch purchase for the foreseeable future.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy week ahead ...for today my daily beater .....:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Monday everyone...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Oops double post...


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

daddyKC said:


> It's getting chilly in Amsterdam


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Under the brightest desert moon Mom quietly passed yesterday morning at home. Reunited with Dad after 33 years, finally together again. An amazing life, an amazing women and the best Mom. Taught me that "Easy Does It" "First Things First " and "This To Shall Pass" are a blueprint for life.

We celebrate you Mom and will see you on the mountain soon!

Wearing my Dads 6263 today that she passed on to me 33 years ago.

Save a watch for your kid, it will be very special.


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

I had a 4 hour layover in Charlotte, so my best friend Leigh picked me up at the airport. I asked her if we could go to this used watch store that she took me to the last time I was here. Well, we went, and I didn't buy anything, but she bought her first Rolex!
She got it at Sumpter's Jewelers in Charlotte North Carolina. I'm going to throw out an ad for these people. Great customer service. 2 year warranty on any what they sell. And she can go in and change the face of her watch for free the first time! After that, it's just the cost of labor. And he has tray after tray of hundreds of different dial faces for Rolex. Great store!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

It’s Time...

My Old Friend...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Glad to have this one back, it had been at Tudor for 7-8 weeks for service.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Good morning from Rochester NY









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andy Chandra (Jul 6, 2011)

Still Red SD









Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

On rotation.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

More Nathan Road fun in Hong Kong.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Today I'm wearing the most beautiful watch in the world IMHO 

Middle of the week, we're getting there!


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Channeling my inner Justice League.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

SD









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

2-liner Pelagos on autumn strap to get me through this cloudy hump day..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n tonight's sunset








~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Dedhed said:


> Expii'n tonight's sunset
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful timepiece. I so enjoy mine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Don Madson (Apr 19, 2016)

1986 Oysterdate Precision (6694)


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Explorer


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Under the brightest desert moon Mom quietly passed yesterday morning at home. Reunited with Dad after 33 years, finally together again. An amazing life, an amazing women and the best Mom. Taught me that "Easy Does It" "First Things First " and "This To Shall Pass" are a blueprint for life.
> 
> We celebrate you Mom and will see you on the mountain soon!
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss Ralph. May she Rest In Peace my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Time is running out in Hong Kong. Soon to the airport.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Have been missing due to the Tapatalk fiasco! Attended a terrific omega event yesterday evening in Miami. I'll let the photos do the talking:

















































































Wore this one today! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Cellini today.


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Happy Veteran's day. Christmas came a month early.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

This and the speedy this evening.


----------



## whosehair (Jun 9, 2017)

Chilly morning, got my Tudor BB36 on.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

The award winning, and well deserved IMO , BB Chrono...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

melted cyclope ...


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Which day/date would you choose?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Tough time taking this off. Been wearing all week. Will "try" to switch out tomorrow....

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wearing this beauty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

On the 777 and heading for home. Traveling Asia with the Daytona Ceramic was a great experience, I was a rock star in Hong Kong watch shops, but it's time to go.


----------



## shapz (Nov 6, 2016)

Tudor Submariner 75190


----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)

GMT Master II BLNR, just had to change time to daylight savings this wknd.


----------



## Janiman (May 25, 2015)

Have a great day...









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Me and my son picking up grandma for groceries


----------



## sucram (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on leather today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Back to my favorite, this time on a nato


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California.




































Looks like a landslide on Vista Del Sol Drive in Laguna Beach. I see it with my binoculars.


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Starting to get cold here, so put the summer patio furniture away and broke out the chimenea.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

white one today


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

~Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

214270


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

The eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month...


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, no RolexTudor today 
Great weekend for all!









iP8


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> The eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month...
> 
> View attachment 12647185


Just in time before it ended.
The 12th hour starts at 11:00 

Nice watch!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Something about the lighting in the back of a Hong Kong taxi makes my Rolexes shine.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

two tone blue sub today!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Just made a record wall behind the bar. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Remembering today with my one and only


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Red White and Blue and thinking of our Veterans today, thank you all for your service









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Veterans Day 11/11/2017


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4K


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Nov 11, Remembrance Day (informally known as Poppy Day):


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

My favorite Rolex OP34:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Went into New York City, really Queens, to get a tattoo touch up and schedule a new one for January with my Tudor on. In the end he ended up not wanting to touch it up, or at least giving it until my next appointment for any scar tissue from some scabbing I had to heal up even more, and then it took me over 2 hours to get home through NYC because everything was closed off for the Veterans Day Parade. Not that you all asked my life story, so here's my picture.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Two wonders of the world in one photo.
#SmithRockStatePark #Oregon #16220


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

sticky:


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP8


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

morning hike


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Trusty sub C on Sunday


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

At least for the first part of the day...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Honeymooning with this beauty


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> Honeymooning with this beauty


I know the feeling my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok this felt good to strap back on









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thunderbird.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat (Nov 13, 2017)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


Congrats on the incredible timepiece!

One of my long, long time favorites.

(Not sure if more jealous of the watch, or the weather.. NYC why do you have to do me like this?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Explorer 1


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

This is my Sub. There are many like it, but this one is mine.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Black Bay!


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

poor newman today










iphone x amazing macro


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Uncommonly seen Tudor!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New addition....Metres First 1968 5513.

Hope your all well...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mrenvy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Lovin' this Tudor more than I thought I would. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue Monday 1503









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Cocas said:


> Uncommonly seen Tudor!
> View attachment 12652085


That is a true beauty! Love the Art Deco style, and wish there were more like that around. Is that also the original crown, never seen that shape before either.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

happy monday!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Dana Point, California.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New addition....Metres First 1968 5513.
> 
> Hope your all well...


:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!

Good to see you Donald. I was getting ready to send a search party out.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

wearing the Meister


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Rolex 1675 with small GMT hand and Pepsi bezel.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Daytona Tuesday anyone? Let's see the big red Don! @brisman and the 6263 Ralph @azhadenuf 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Daytona Tuesday anyone? Let's see the big red Don! @brisman and the 6263 Ralph @azhadenuf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go mate.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

a smile dial for today ....:-!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

DJ Tuesday drive to the office....


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

#tudortuesdays


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

A lunchtime change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Pelagos today since the date is in red.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## Patrick17 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

traf said:


> Daytona Tuesday anyone?












'Tona Tuesday works for me.


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

Same watch, different combo









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

My go to:









And adding one more to the group:


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Daytona Tuesday anyone? Let's see the big red Don! @brisman and the 6263 Ralph @azhadenuf
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brisman said:


> Here you go mate.




Took the shot and almost forgot to post. Have had this on over a week. Maybe I am a one watch guy?


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Wife surprised me with a few new bottles tonight...


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

What time is it?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Oops, wrong thread... but I am wearing the BB Chrono today.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Check these two out, I'm thinking right out, left RFI, both Zenith Daytona's , thoughts?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on ToxicNATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Check these two out, I'm thinking right out, left RFI, both Zenith Daytona's , thoughts?


Rfi? I'd hold on to the SS if possible Don!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

SM300 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Rfi? I'd hold on to the SS if possible Don!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Problem is, SS has gone crazy, Gold can be had for very little more for now.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Sorry, Right F'in In .
> Problem is, SS has gone crazy, Gold can be had for very little more for now.


This is true, which sings to you more ? I'd honestly have a tough time between the two, given your collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

i


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Still wearing the old man. Starting to question why i bought all those other watches.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Literally just bought this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

LHD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Still wearing the old man. Starting to question why i bought all those other watches.


Starting to wonder if I should sell everything and just buy the cleanest 6263 I can find while the prices are where they are 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Batman Thursday


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Z Blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Starting to wonder if I should sell everything and just buy the cleanest 6263 I can find while the prices are where they are
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. If I were starting over with that budget I'm thinking a couple of Lange's and a Tudor. 6263 numbers have gotten nuts. I can remember back in the 80's when used ones sold for a grand. They were a lot more fun to wear back then. Can't tell you how many time I came to on roof tops and parks in NYC with it still on my wrist.


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Milgauss by day, 114270 by night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Good morning


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

36


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It's Faytona Friday.

Who's with me?


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Filter Friday?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New watch....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrenvy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## madskas (May 9, 2017)

Tudor date+Day. Bought here on WUS.









Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A3003 med Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on Admiral grey toxic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Friday all. Me and the BLNR waiting at the car wash in anticipation of some weekend traveling. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, JLC today 
Great weekend!









iP8


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Couldn't take this one off today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New watch....


Congrats my friend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New watch....


Congrats my friend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc'n it up tonight

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Friday off means a morning ride with buddies, and post shower Scotch. Trying the Polar on this worn and wound strap for this afternoon....kinda liking it


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub to end a tough week and finally relaxing with some warm immersive vinyl goodness.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

omega was on today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Wow. If I were starting over with that budget I'm thinking a couple of Lange's and a Tudor. 6263 numbers have gotten nuts. I can remember back in the 80's when used ones sold for a grand. They were a lot more fun to wear back then. Can't tell you how many time I came to on roof tops and parks in NYC with it still on my wrist.


Yea looks like I'll just have the dream lol

FS: 1973 Rolex Cosmograph Daytona ref.6263 w/Black 'Sigma' Dial
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...rums.com/showthread.php?t=570727&share_type=t

??.♂??.♂??.♂

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Minecraft with my favorite guy


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Batman getting ready for some turkey








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Sweets from missusKC for me 


















Ehm... ok... to share


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP8


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Saturday to all.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

sportura said:


> Happy Saturday to all.


I'll join you 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Couldn't take this one off today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know Dave, that Seamaster is keeping a bunch of nice watches off your wrist. I'm here for you brother when you're ready to unload the 116500. I'll even explain to your wife why you let it go for so little money.


----------



## Patrick17 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

No other GMT I'd be stuck with in a foreign country









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> I don't know Dave, that Seamaster is keeping a bunch of nice watches off your wrist. I'm here for you brother when you're ready to unload the 116500. I'll even explain to your wife why you let it go for so little money.


The way it's looking, Ralph, DaytonaC may be the last one left standing after a collection cleanse 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pelagos for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Thanks Sri, good to see you back, you have been AWOL recently  - And your BBN looks terrific on that strap |>
> 
> I picked it up on Saturday - When I got the BB Chrono I also looked at this, and I had a really hard time choosing between them, so now I've succumbed and got the BB Steel as well. I really love the pair of them, however the Chrono is possibly the favorite of all my Tudors, despite its detrators I think its a future classic. The BB Steel will be my last watch purchase for the foreseeable future.


Hi MrB, yeah not been able to catch up here lately. Been travelling a lot on business. Bit stressed too... Your BB Chrono is a winner indeed... Did I hear something like 'will be my last purchase for the forceable future' ???


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BBBBB, picked this up last night Gents... Pleased!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Check these two out, I'm thinking right out, left RFI, both Zenith Daytona's , thoughts?


Wow! Right for me Sir Brisman


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> BBBBB, picked this up last night Gents... Pleased!


Congrats Sri! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Congrats Sri!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend. Cheers


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> Thanks my friend. Cheers


That is a lovely blue, how do you like the 43mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> That is a lovely blue, how do you like the 43mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed mate. It's a rather subtle blue... Love it. 43 doesn't wear like 43 at all. Love the size and feel. An outstanding piece!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> BBBBB, picked this up last night Gents... Pleased!


This is stunning..


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> BBBBB, picked this up last night Gents... Pleased!


Double post! - Don't know what happened there :-s


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> BBBBB, picked this up last night Gents... Pleased!


Well done Sri  Beautiful watch 👏👏👍


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

traf said:


> I'll join you












I'll never pass on a Daytona And Your BMW opportunity


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Yesterday...








Today...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

For at least part of my day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Well done Sri  Beautiful watch


Thanks MrB... The 5B is a triumph


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

I get the Black Bay Bronze, but 5B? I missed something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Rhorya said:


> I get the Black Bay Bronze, but 5B? I missed something.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bucherer Black Bay Bronze Blue


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

AT 









iP8


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

The other day at a friend's house. I couldn't resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> The way it's looking, Ralph, DaytonaC may be the last one left standing after a collection cleanse
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hands down the keeper.


----------



## BillyHSAT (Jan 16, 2014)

On the way to 38k'


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sri said:


> BBBBB, picked this up last night Gents... Pleased!


That's a good looking watch. Wear it in the best health, congratulations.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

At a local sand sculpture fest. Some great work all around. My favorite:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Dedhed said:


> At a local sand sculpture fest. Some great work all around. My favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Country? Really fantastic!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Changing strap to bracelet







Using the right tools really helped reduce the aggravation lol..
Ready to go








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. 11/19/2017


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> That's a good looking watch. Wear it in the best health, congratulations.


Many thanks my friend...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BLNR blue Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Starting out the week with the Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Still rocking this one today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

From this past Saturday. Last home game of the season. Counting down to 12:20 kickoff.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

batman1345 said:


> Wow!!! Country? Really fantastic!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Taken from Florida's west coast. That artist is from Canada. Another interesting piece:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyHSAT (Jan 16, 2014)

traf said:


> BLNR blue Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

BillyHSAT said:


> That's a beauty!


Thanks Billy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Dana Point, California


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Batman Monday..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My other Rolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

explorer 2 today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sm300 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Explorer II today with beer!


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Green GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

To start off my day.

I hope this Wednesday treats everyone well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Last day in the office this week, gatherings with family and good friends in the coming days, PLUS picking up some watches from service today and looking forward to long absent wrist time for them.....much to be thankful for!


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Morning all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monti (Apr 7, 2017)

Tudor Oyster Air-Tiger


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Still on the wrist today from last night's lume shot


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Anotherrcguy (Jul 9, 2014)

My first Tudor arrived today. So far it fits like a dream!


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Perfect pairing to a sweater in a cold winters day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3820.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Lagunatic at the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 11/19/2017



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Travelller said:


>


How's the bronze as far as acquiring a patina? Some bronze watches oxidize worse than others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Started expii'n today.








But made the switch this evening...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Batman for the Justice League! ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Had the opportunity to buy the new Explorer 1, it's a great looking Watch, nice touch with the lumed numbers now, hands are longer too but that wasn't an issue for me with the previous model.

Have a good one guys.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sri said:


> BBBBB, picked this up last night Gents... Pleased!


Great looking Watch and great pick up mate, big congratulations, it's a beauty.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

Subby


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20171123_114430400_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

I have a staff meeting today so I chose to go with my more understated DJ.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Great looking Watch and great pick up mate, big congratulations, it's a beauty.


Cheers Don... Loving it!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BBBBB is something else...


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Black Bay


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Dressy occasion so dress watch.

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Waiting for the turkey to be done so I have an excuse to drink wine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Thankful for many things this Thanksgiving Day, including having my 6694 back from a full service yesterday and treated with a new green ostrich strap....smitten all over again....Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

happy thanksgiving


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

The more I wear this, the more I want every iteration of this watch. It might be the "perfect" watch for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Pic from earlier today. Hope everyone's had a great thanksgiving.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

switched for the dinner feast


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

This watch is definitely a keeper. Love the vintage aesthetics of the gilt dial and big crown, and the snowflake hands are really growing on me.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Have a great weekend everyone









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3838.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice picture great watch 



Copeau said:


> IMG_3838.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3872.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

5B is 5 Star... Have a great Friday Gents... Cheers


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Fish o clock


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

The DJ was nice at the fancy Thanksgiving dinner, but back to basics today. "Black" Friday, after all.


----------



## moorery2001 (Jul 10, 2017)

A little JUST action to go with my ale! TGIF!


----------



## moorery2001 (Jul 10, 2017)

The more I see the black dial the more I like it. I thought I was sold on the dial. Stunning!


sportura said:


> The DJ was nice at the fancy Thanksgiving dinner, but back to basics today. "Black" Friday, after all.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Black Friday, black Daytona










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Ready to explore the 4WD beach with my North Flag








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, AT today. 
Great weekend for all!









iP8


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3879.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Morning park walk.....


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

A little gold for a Saturday.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## HonzaH (Aug 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ummm chocolates...


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3881.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP8


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Happy Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

happy sunday


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

I haven't worn my Ranger in a while. I definitely missed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Final day of Thanksgiving break-nice beach ride this morning, heading to afternoon movie, and enjoying the return of my 1600 from a complete service...an excellent Sunday!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Relaxin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Crabtree said:


> Final day of Thanksgiving break-nice beach ride this morning, heading to afternoon movie, and enjoying the return of my 1600 from a complete service...an excellent Sunday!
> View attachment 12685687


That is a great looking combo!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Oops double post.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Daytona action shot. Pusher unscrewed, 3.5 min...Bergers? Steaks?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Daytona action shot. Pusher unscrewed, 3.5 min...Bergers? Steaks?


Good eye Ralph! Yep, just doing some filet mignons on the Barbie for a late lunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Good eye Ralph! Yep, just doing some filet mignons on the Barbie for a late lunch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that good of an eye. I just noticed for the first time that the 116500 doesn't have minute markers adjacent to the "30", "10" and "20" markers on the minute subdial. Only took 17 years to spot that one.





Learn something new every day.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

traf said:


>


The moment that the light hits the dial _just right _and lights up that red "Daytona" script. Adrenalin rush every time. Great shot.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, California. 11/26/2017


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

The blues... 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

These 2 over the weekend.


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrendenDonaher (Apr 11, 2013)

Black Bay Chronograph for the day. It's been stuck on my wrist for the path month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessierbrt (Apr 27, 2015)

Sick as a dog with my dog


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Bay 41 today...really diggin' this one.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue cyber Monday









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, California.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

This one sang (screamed) to me this morning, so I had to get it on my wrist


----------



## Anotherrcguy (Jul 9, 2014)

I wore my Black Bay today but thought I’d share a pretty sharp lume shot.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> This one sang (screamed) to me this morning, so I had to get it on my wrist


@daddyKC, that is truly beautiful... What model is it?

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Back to basics today.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Hope the day proves productive for all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on Toshi storm grey strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkjedidave (Nov 20, 2017)

Received it yesterday from a seller here and had it resized after work. Loving the look and lighter feel so far! One question, I think I'm between links on sizing, even with the micro-adjustments. I may add a link back to see if it fits better, but does anyone wear it on the auto-adjusting spring on the clasp? (sorry, not sure of the official name) Would it wear out quickly with always using it?


----------



## BrendenDonaher (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> @daddyKC, that is truly beautiful... What model is that?


It's the SBGA105G "super spring drive"
Limited to 500 beauties

Vibrant in direct sun light 









Under the radar in low lighting


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wearing my Tudor BB Dark on a Rubber B strap with aftermarket PVD deployant 


















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

ARMADUK said:


>


Nice! Here to join you with my Tudor:


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Trying my 5513 on vintage Omega mesh









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

SD









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, California.


----------



## HonzaH (Aug 19, 2017)

play time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Something has arrived for me at the boutique... incoming imminent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Sans titre by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

16570 today, but I do have something coming in the mail soon which I'm probably going to wear non stop for a month!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dankovfilm1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Tudor in Santa Monica.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Copeau said:


> Sans titre by Copeau, sur Flickr


That pic within a pic made for a cool pic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

traf said:


> incoming imminent


But it's not Tuesday.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> But it's not Tuesday.


With this one It's always Tuesday lol 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

traf said:


> With this one It's always Tuesday lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Love this one.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> With this one It's always Tuesday lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Dave! It looks especially nice on that strap


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> With this one It's always Tuesday lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! You really have some cool watches!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Timester said:


> Very nice. Love this one.


Thanks sir, really digging it so far



Spunwell said:


> Nice Dave! It looks especially nice on that strap


Thanks Jason! The original strap is much nicer than I expected, although I've already found a better (bulang) alternative 



AzHadEnuf said:


> Oh my! You really have some cool watches!


Thanks Ralph! Let the pairing down begin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HonzaH (Aug 19, 2017)

Pickup my friends from the airport

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, California.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Ending the month with this... Cheers


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Get to go home tonight! Benn in Chicago for SEVEN days...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## williamstone (Sep 19, 2016)

Bought myself a gift for the New Year


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n all week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blnr


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Having never been a fan of black watches i've Got to say, that is one of the best combos ever ever seen. Super fun Rob! Nice job!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

SubC

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This was worth the wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Having never been a fan of black watches i've Got to say, that is one of the best combos ever ever seen. Super fun Rob! Nice job!


Thanks buddy! I appreciate the high praise coming from you! Cheers to fun stuff.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

traf said:


> This was worth the wait!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a lovely addition to your enviable collection!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Equinoxes (Aug 21, 2017)

I bought this 2 tone sub for my 28th birthday. Just sharing this beautiful piece on a blue NATO strap. On the NATO because I'm on a vacation trip to Vietnam. Avoid being too flashy. XD









Sent from my SM-G9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pelagos for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> What a lovely addition to your enviable collection!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Thank you Rob! It's going to look very different soon... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3921.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Wearing Grandpa's mojo


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

.....


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

It has been awhile since I wore this one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still this.


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Still Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

NF tonight








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

capt-dim said:


>


Fantastic shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Still this.


Oh man, Bill. Another solid shot of this one. Just jump a notch on my want list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Double post. (Drinks)


----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Time for some nice watch stories









Ordered a 2nd one for a friend


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Great weekend, Gents!









iP8


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

HAGWE WUS


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Haven't had this on for some time. Still feels great, even after 27 years.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Had to make it a double incoming this week with this beauty!



























That's it, I'm done for awhile... at least for 2017 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

traf said:


> Had to make it a double incoming this week with this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boom!! Well done, congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoogleboogle (Oct 27, 2013)

daddyKC said:


> It's the SBGA105G "super spring drive"
> Limited to 500 beauties
> 
> Vibrant in direct sun light
> ...


Im not normally one for blue but wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Had to make it a double incoming this week with this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did not see that coming. Amazing, wear it in the very best of health!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Had to make it a double incoming this week with this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I did not see that one coming.....................................

Very nice my friend. All I can say is wow!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

traf said:


> Had to make it a double incoming this week with this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, great watch! Congrats!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey hey guys, hope that everything is well with you all, I haven't been posting lately but I'm still alive 
Sharing today's wrist game with this diver

Cheers,

Alex









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Had to make it a double incoming this week with this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holly =#[email protected]=
Congrats Dave, a real grail I guess =)

Enjoy =-!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Boom!! Well done, congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!



AzHadEnuf said:


> Did not see that coming. Amazing, wear it in the very best of health!


Thanks Ralph! This is a large part of the collection shake up I alluded to... the other part will be less savory, yet part of the game.



Spunwell said:


> Wow I did not see that one coming.....................................
> 
> Very nice my friend. All I can say is wow!


Thanks Jason! I almost dropped the phone when I got the call from Tiffany's!



Lukebor said:


> Wow, great watch! Congrats!


Thanks Luke!



alex79 said:


> Holly =#[email protected]=
> Congrats Dave, a real grail I guess =)
> 
> Enjoy =-!
> ...


Thanks alex! Love your ploprof! Good to see you back on. You need to check in more often!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Sunny Sub Sunday


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunny,sweet Sunday.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Aqua on green nato



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Weekend Datejust

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thunderbird 16263 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 34


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

traf said:


> Had to make it a double incoming this week with this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply WOW! That is a real beauty. I have been unable to even see the Aquanaut (and really love it with the stainless steel bracelet), or the Nautilus in real life. I will have an incoming Gondolo in a few months - hopefully sooner than later - and it has really got me interested in other Patek Philippe watches, especially the Aquanaut.

Our Patek Philippe AD here in Vancouver is going to be opening a Boutique next year, and I really hope that I can see this model.

That bracelet really looks like a work of art in itself, and I can only imagine what it must feel like handling it.

This really is stunning, and the photos are excellent. Hope you will continue to post more!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Had to make it a double incoming this week with this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE...that is just stunning! What an incoming.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Aqua on green nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so great Dave. You definitely march to your own drum. "I don't need some stinking fancy bracelet or rubber strap! Someone bring me a NATO for the Patek! Not that one, the green one! Now bring my bike around front I need to ride! "

I can hear the PP purest hitting the floor from here. Enjoy brother!


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Traditional Jewelers, Newport Beach, California.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Lagunatic said:


> Traditional Jewelers, Newport Beach, California.


Incoming soon? Love the platinum dd40!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Simply WOW! That is a real beauty. I have been unable to even see the Aquanaut (and really love it with the stainless steel bracelet), or the Nautilus in real life. I will have an incoming Gondolo in a few months - hopefully sooner than later - and it has really got me interested in other Patek Philippe watches, especially the Aquanaut.
> 
> Our Patek Philippe AD here in Vancouver is going to be opening a Boutique next year, and I really hope that I can see this model.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words, Carl! PP is an extremely impressive brand all around, everything is so well thought out and precise. I was able to handle this model (and many others) a bit over a year ago and that really planted the seed.

I can't say enough about Tiffany's as a retailer. What an AD experience!

You're right, the bracelet is splendid in the metal and unparalleled in quality and finishing. That said, Rolex has them beat with the micro adjustment, as there is none on the aquanaut bracelet. I'm forced to wear it slightly looser than I prefer, lest I inquire about a half link that will likely cost more than the rubber strap lol

Overall it's definitely one of those pieces that just wows, and I look forward to hanging on to this one for a long while 



MickCollins1916 said:


> DUDE...that is just stunning! What an incoming.


Thanks Bill! I'm enjoying it!



AzHadEnuf said:


> That is so great Dave. You definitely march to your own drum. "I don't need some stinking fancy bracelet or rubber strap! Someone bring me a NATO for the Patek! Not that one, the green one! Now bring my bike around front I need to ride! "
> 
> I can hear the PP purest hitting the floor from here. Enjoy brother!


Haha thanks Ralph. This put a big grin on my face.  Still need to scoop up that rubber strap, but this color reminded me of the green rubber look: (not my pic or watch) [MEDIA=flickr]2[/MEDIA]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

I just purchase a Jubilee bracelet for my Rolex GMT, 1675.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

καλή βδομάδα .....


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Brown and tan today. Not great with the Pepsi. A job for the '58 Datejust.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Tiff again!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Darn bro! That's hot!
Sorry I missed your incoming... Congrats!
This is actually my grail, so enjoy it! 



traf said:


> Tiff again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Darn bro! That's hot!
> Sorry I missed your incoming... Congrats!
> This is actually my grail, so enjoy it!


Thanks bud! Will do, trust me this thing is going to be getting A LOT of wrist time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Finally came in!! Very happy with this piece. Tudor Black Bays just do it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

traf said:


> Incoming soon? Love the platinum dd40!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Lagunatic said:


> Yes


Congrats in advance! Can't wait to see photos of that thing at the ritz in Dana point 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

The force is strong with this one...?









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Warming this one up for Tuesday


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

Just received this. Pretty excited. First post on the Rolex subforum



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

#BatMonday


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Same suit, different day...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

traf said:


> Congrats in advance! Can't wait to see photos of that thing at the ritz in Dana point
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can thank the stock market for making this possible ;-)


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Fashion Island, Newport Beach, California.


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

My newest acquisition on a Molequin strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Feeling jolly!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madskas (May 9, 2017)

My 94613 on a Black fluco strap.









Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Fashion Island, Newport Beach, California


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Christmas colors everywere


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

ARMADUK said:


> Christmas colors everywere
> 
> View attachment 12710117


Superb shot and great watch


----------



## HonzaH (Aug 19, 2017)

16233 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshua_J0 (Nov 28, 2015)

Good distraction from finals


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pelagos on Black Leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Perlon, so comfy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4010.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

1601 I just found at a jewelry store, on the way to the Louisville Airport!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## aeroeng1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thc on Hirsch strap









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Fashion Island, Newport Beach, California.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Sometimes my BBN Classic is juuuust right...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamstone (Sep 19, 2016)

.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

williamstone said:


> .


What's with the $100 bill?

Good thing it's not rolled up in a pile of white powder.

:-d


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Yummy...








Have a great day all !


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

Guess......


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> Thanks Ralph! This is a large part of the collection shake up I alluded to... the other part will be less savory, yet part of the game.
> 
> ...


Alrighty Dave =)
Sharing an incoming 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Alrighty Dave =)
> Sharing an incoming
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice red gold el primero!! Congrats Alex!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Very nice red gold el primero!! Congrats Alex!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm trying to keep up with you my friend =)
That was an impulsive purchase 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Traveling and Expii'n all week. Heading home to warmer weather today!!
















~Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday/Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> I'm trying to keep up with you my friend =)
> That was an impulsive purchase
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Alex, pretty sure you outdid me one or two APs ago 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

1969 Datejust 1601 I picked up in Louisville, KY yesterday. I actually traded for it. My 2nd Rolex! 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

For tonight and tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Fashion Island, Newport Beach, California


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Thought I'd share a pic of a new peice I was able to bring home this week. My first Rolex. It's comfy, and I'm digging the look. Somewhat paranoid to scratch it but no sense getting too hung up on that as it's inevitable, obviously. 

All in all I'm stoked with this addition to the collection. 

TGIF y'all


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Thought I'd share a pic of a new peice I was able to bring home this week. My first Rolex. It's comfy, and I'm digging the look. Somewhat paranoid to scratch it but no sense getting too hung up on that as it's inevitable, obviously.
> 
> All in all I'm stoked with this addition to the collection.
> 
> TGIF y'all


Congrats on the first! Won't be the last- scratches happen, build character. 

Awesome watch box by the way (and collection)!! Mind if I ask the origin?

~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Admiring the wife's YM this morning. Really diggin it. Wish the bracelet had one more link- can't get it around my wrist.... may have to secretly add one- she'll think she lost weight. 
Sooo back to the lvc after a week expii'n up north. 
~Cheers!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Friday! Rolex OP34 Olive Green:


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks for The kind words Dedhed. Watchbox was sourced on Etsy. Bday present last year. Pretty happy with it. Rustic look and well enough made.



Dedhed said:


> CanuckMtTime said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd share a pic of a new peice I was able to bring home this week. My first Rolex. It's comfy, and I'm digging the look. Somewhat paranoid to scratch it but no sense getting too hung up on that as it's inevitable, obviously.
> ...


----------



## Nosalt (Mar 26, 2017)

16800 (Service Dial)


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

CanuckMtTime said:


> Thought I'd share a pic of a new peice I was able to bring home this week. My first Rolex. It's comfy, and I'm digging the look. Somewhat paranoid to scratch it but no sense getting too hung up on that as it's inevitable, obviously.
> 
> All in all I'm stoked with this addition to the collection.
> 
> TGIF y'all


Congrats! Nice collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sea Dweller earlier today before switching to Glashutte Original Senator Hand Date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My 1981 Honda Civic


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wearing my pelly today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cab0154 (May 14, 2016)

Gave a math test today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Peaceful Friday evening, after a very long work week...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys, hope you're all well.

New purchase, full set MF 5513 from '68....

Also, parted with my Ceramic YG GMT, picked up a YG Zenith Daytona, inverted 6..


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Guys, today „new in the family" AT 









iP8


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sub









Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This one is very tough to take off, as expected...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Equinoxes (Aug 21, 2017)

GMT Master 2 on leather.









Sent from my SM-G9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

As missusKC's collection doubled up with a Nomos, I am wearing her 1st watch


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Back from a nice Saturday morning walk and relaxing with our senior pup...


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Saturday folks.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Rolex OP34 gets all the wrist time this weekend:





Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

My current Tudor:


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My 1981 Honda Civic


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Trusty two-liner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Lazy Saturday Night


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> This one is very tough to take off, as expected...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressions pliizzzz

How is it after few days Dave ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Laguna Niguel Regional Park, Laguna Niguel, California


----------



## Andy Chandra (Jul 6, 2011)

Red SD









Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

traf said:


> This one is very tough to take off, as expected...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which Rolex/Tudor model is that?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Impressions pliizzzz
> 
> How is it after few days Dave ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


1 week of ownership and wow, completely revolutionary in my mind... thinking about how and when I'll add the next PP to the collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Fresh snow in the Netherlands! ☃❄









My terrace view


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Church, then the Manchester Derby!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

A touch of green and gold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

At least until lunch today!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

My Daytona works in the snow! Keeps good time and everything!


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Black Bay Burgundy on a Ranger bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Pepsi


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

haven't worn this one in awhile


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Heading out to a great breakfast spot in Tucson.



Trying to get there before all the old goats show up.





Almost there.



Let's eat!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sunday Funday
~Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess Omega is the new Rolex. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

GMT Master ii.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot on Violeta Ln, in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 12/10/2017


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Walking in a winter wonderland.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

No filters, believe it or not! Just iPhone X


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Snowfall (new Bond titel?)


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Just wondering when Rolex started selling Patek's!!??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sub


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Reconnecting with this one...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

From earlier today..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> 1 week of ownership and wow, completely revolutionary in my mind... thinking about how and when I'll add the next PP to the collection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no , so fast forward mate... The savings are going to be sad hehe.

Joke aside, I'm really glad to hear that you are very happy with it =)
Enjoy

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> No filters, believe it or not! Just iPhone X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great...now I want an Aquanaut and a iPhone X. Really amazing photo quality.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

traf said:


> No filters, believe it or not! Just iPhone X












Same here. Snow photos are the first of my 500C with the iPhone X. Quite an amazing step-up in camera quality I must say.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot on Violeta Ln, in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 12/10/2017


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Holiday color today, break out the cranberry....


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## dankovfilm1 (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Tudor Tuesday


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

JLC today...









iP8


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot on Violeta Ln, in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Crabtree said:


> Holiday color today, break out the cranberry....
> View attachment 12726545


That's right!!!


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Took it for a spin. looks pretty good!


----------



## jonsix33 (Jul 2, 2015)

Trusty favorite Tudor 79270 from 1995 with Rolex signed crown and caseback


----------



## Anotherrcguy (Jul 9, 2014)

Working late tonight, my black Bay steel keeping me company on the ride home!


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Loving this combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Now you see me, now you see me, now you don't.

Rolex Y-M


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheers gents 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4k


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Waiting for the doctor. This flu got me good.


----------



## Nodelicious (Jul 15, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Laguna Niguel Regional Park, Laguna Niguel, California.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The ever so humble Ranger 









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Tudor Thursday with the 2-liner Pelagos














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

New addition! While the colored bezels are clearly the classic look, the Steel feels like it has it's own identity. The dial - with its light pop of red - tips it's hat to the past of classic Rolex/Tudor design but the reflective, circular brushed bezel (and it's inherent light play) gives it its own bold, modern look. I also own the ETA Black and Blue versions but this one is it's own man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tudor 7016/0 circa 1968









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Laguna Niguel Regional Park, Laguna Niguel, California


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

evening explorin


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Old Bark today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Day Date at work today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

TGI Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

No need introduction

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Very nice! What strap is that?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice for the first part of this fine Friday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

gert17 said:


> Very nice! What strap is that?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Thanks! Strap is from Bulang & Sons

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy Friday all! 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Feels like this honeymoon period might last a while. Loving this one so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

masterClock said:


> Feels like this honeymoon period might last a while. Loving this one so much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is definitely a beauty. I have to try it on myself, but it's already slowly creeping to the top of the list. Wear it in good health my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

I don't think I posted this already. It was from yesterday, but I'm wearing the same today if that counts! Ranger on the Black Bay Burgundy leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzowl (Oct 8, 2017)

Today is a Z-Blue day


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Pelagos on Phoenix camo nato


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Time for a quick bite


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Laguna Niguel Regional Park, Laguna Niguel, California.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Oh great...now I want an Aquanaut and a iPhone X. Really amazing photo quality.


Me too. A guy only needs one kidney, right?


----------



## beowulfpt (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

beowulfpt said:


> View attachment 12734961


Your crown is giving me a panic attack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

My new-to-me BB36.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beowulfpt (Oct 4, 2015)

boomguy57 said:


> Your crown is giving me a panic attack.


In retrospect, me too. 
I took the photo right after adjusting it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Ranger got new shoes










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Coffee Master 300


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

daddyKC said:


> Coffee Master 300












If you can look through it, its tea not coffee! Just sayin. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

No Rolex but this new incoming today.. happy Saturday all!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND  Great weekend, Gents! 









iP8


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Happy Friday all!


Brilliant picture! |> |>


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

From  with love!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Ranger got new shoes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Richard. Mind if I ask who's strap?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

MadMrB said:


> Brilliant picture! |> |>


Thanks mate!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've had quite a weekend. Flew out to San Francisco for my friends engagement. My first stop after I left the airport was to get some food. When I left the restaurant I noticed that one of the windows of the car I was in was broken and someone had stolen my duffle bag which had all my watches. My Pelagos was luckily on my wrist. I'll be taking the next year to re-purchase all my watches again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

frtorres87 said:


> I've had quite a weekend. Flew out to San Francisco for my friends engagement. My first stop after I left the airport was to get some food. When I left the restaurant I noticed that one of the windows of the car I was in was broken and someone had stolen my duffle bag which had all my watches. My Pelagos was luckily on my wrist. I'll be taking the next year to re-purchase all my watches again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow so sorry to hear this. Happened to @spunwell earlier this year as well 

Hopefully nothing irreplaceable was taken...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

traf said:


> Wow so sorry to hear this. Happened to @spunwell earlier this year as well
> 
> Hopefully nothing irreplaceable was taken...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. About 24k in material things. Most of it is replaceable. Glad I'm safe, karma will be the victor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Tudor BB36


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

BBQ with the BBB.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Hanging at the mall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

frtorres87 said:


> Thank you. About 24k in material things. Most of it is replaceable. Glad I'm safe, karma will be the victor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad you're safe too my friend. If you're like me it's still a bitter pill I had the exact same experience. Lesson learned, when I travel any bag with valuables stays on my person at all times.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> I'm glad you're safe too my friend. If you're like me it's still a bitter pill I had the exact same experience. Lesson learned, when I travel any bag with valuables stays on my person at all times.


That is the hard lesson I had to learn too brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Got the rubber strap for this one, really enjoying it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Looks great Richard. Mind if I ask who's strap?


Sure 

https://shop.bulangandsons.com/watch-straps/refined-rugged-grey-leather-watch-strap.html

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sea-Dweller









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## beowulfpt (Oct 4, 2015)

Tried taking a few dark photos of the SubC today.. Been exactly 1 month since I got it... +0.1s/day average since then.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

This one :-!









Have a great day (or night...) !


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Rhorya said:


> If you can look through it, its tea not coffee! Just sayin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well, if you would be a true coffee lover, you wouldn't add milk to it. As milk is used by people who actually don't love the taste of coffee (or to make bad quality coffee less bitter) Just to make you aware of it


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ending the day off with the sub


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

daddyKC said:


> Well, if you would be a true coffee lover, you wouldn't add milk to it. As milk is used by people who actually don't love the taste of coffee (or to make bad quality coffee less bitter) Just to make you aware of it


Drank it black in the Navy for 22years. I'm going to enjoy a little milk now I'm retired as it was something we couldn't get on the grey hulls. It was always condensed and that's crap.

Strong coffee, a shot of milk if it's available otherwise it's black! Cheers!!

Btw nice Omega! Would look great next to my Planet Ocean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

Exploring




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kidk007 (Aug 4, 2017)

daddyKC said:


> Fresh snow in the Netherlands! ☃❄
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Heuer in beautiful winter weather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Laguna Niguel Regional Park, Laguna Niguel, California.


----------



## kidk007 (Aug 4, 2017)

Don’t get her to cold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

b-)


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

kidk007 said:


> Beautiful Heuer in beautiful winter weather
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx! It's from missusKC. I can wear it since I got her into a new honeymoon with her Nomos


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Rhorya said:


> Drank it black in the Navy for 22years. I'm going to enjoy a little milk now I'm retired as it was something we couldn't get on the grey hulls. It was always condensed and that's crap.
> 
> Strong coffee, a shot of milk if it's available otherwise it's black! Cheers!!
> 
> ...


Aha! Guess age and profession difference is causing different views about what coffee is and isn't. I'm slightly younger (early 40s) and I'm working in (and loving) coffee and get inspired by baristas.

When combining my obsession into watches and love for coffee, I discovered one of the most unknown fun facts;

In the old books James Bond wears a nice watch AND he drinks high quality coffee brewed in a manual drip filter system. So every weekend, I feel a bit like Bond!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

daddyKC said:


> Aha! Guess age and profession difference is causing different views about what coffee is and isn't. I'm slightly younger (early 40s) and I'm working in (and loving) coffee and get inspired by baristas.
> 
> When combining my obsession into watches and love for coffee, I discovered one of the most unknown fun facts;
> 
> In the old books James Bond wears a nice watch AND he drinks high quality coffee brewed in a manual drip filter system. So every weekend, I feel a bit like Bond!


Coffee and watches makes for a great conversation starter, as well as good beer and whiskey!! I like my coffee strong, heck if my spoon doesn't stand up straight in the cup it's not strong enough! I like a little water with my beans.

And notwithstanding we share a love of the amazing miniature mechanical marvels which are the modern watches today. They have come a long way from pilots strapping pocket watches onto their wrists to the electronic gadgetry of modern Dick Tracy talking watches.

I prefer the simplicity of an understated tool watch which most dive watches are elaborate interpretations of. As a collector and budding hobby watch builder I can appreciate the more complex Chronographs and such but I prefer to own and wear the simple mechanical automatic classics.

So enjoy your coffee as you wish, no offense with my light hearted ribbing as it's all in jest, and most of all enjoy taking the time to appreciate the classic preparation of a good drip pour over and watching the second hand tick along on a classic time piece as well. These simple things will prove to be anchors to sanity in the increasingly hectic world we live in.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'







'


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful watches here as usual...Been away for few weeks from this amazing Forum. Wore this yesterday... Happy holidays!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

With the local NFL teams in the crapper, time to turn attention to the NHL.

Less than two weeks to the Winter Classic, going to be fun.


----------



## dw5000c (Feb 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

1503








​


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

GradyPhilpott said:


> 1503
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great watch Grady! Wear it in the very best of health.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

notice the difference?


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California. 12/17/2017


----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

my trusty SD43


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Loving this old comfy rug


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Gravitated to this again today after wearing it all weekend, good start to the last week in the office this year!


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

Stuck in Atlanta. Excuse non Rolex bezel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

JLC today 









iP8


----------



## jfk-ii (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

sportura said:


> With the local NFL teams in the crapper, time to turn attention to the NHL.
> 
> Less than two weeks to the Winter Classic, going to be fun.


I love the Winter Classic! I was at the inaugural in Buffalo when we played Pittsburgh. Fantastic event, reminds me of playing pond hockey as a kid.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My little Sub today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


>


Stunning !


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hulking


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

Roadking1102 said:


> Pelagos on canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great look, do you mind sharing where you've got this canvas strap? I'm looking for one for my Sub.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

nicon said:


> Great look, do you mind sharing where you've got this canvas strap? I'm looking for one for my Sub.


Not at all. I stumbled across RedRockStraps on Etsy. No long waiting list and quick one week turnaround. Dan is the best , Work is top notch. I'm addicted already ordered 4 straps

https://www.etsy.com/listing/518633...3184/vintage-olive-drab-military-canvas-watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

_
Grantour 20500N_


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

Roadking1102 said:


> Not at all. I stumbled across RedRockStraps on Etsy. No long waiting list and quick one week turnaround. Dan is the best , Work is top notch. I'm addicted already ordered 4 straps
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/518633...3184/vintage-olive-drab-military-canvas-watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot, it looks really superb quality.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Took the dogs for a hike while in Santa Fe. They didn't know what cactuses were before this hike, but they learned quick!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

dweller


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Daytona


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Last day of the year for formal meetings and for wearing a suit.....count down to Friday...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Today is my DJ 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kermit









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I love the Winter Classic! I was at the inaugural in Buffalo when we played Pittsburgh. Fantastic event, reminds me of playing pond hockey as a kid.


Are you coming down to see the Sabres in the Rangers in New York? If so let me know, we can grab a drink.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

sportura said:


> Are you coming down to see the Sabres in the Rangers in New York? If so let me know, we can grab a drink.


I would love to have done that, but my wife has other plans for us that day that sadly do not involve hockey. (Not that anybody should be subjected to the Sabres' ghastly performances these days.) 

But I am in the city with some frequency, so perhaps one of these days we can connect for a brew!


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

2-liner Pelagos..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto9 (Dec 13, 2010)

New Rolex day


----------



## vincenzowl (Oct 8, 2017)

Some burgundy love


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Just back from the 'valeter' and a Spring clean......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

wearing my Black Bay Bronze today on a new canvas strap from Bulang & Sons.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Down to the final three days of the work year, feeling particularly blessed to have office operations that close down for 10 days after this Friday....


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

It's a Pepsi kind of day


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Beautiful winter day in the desert Southwest! 1,000th post on WUS. Showed up here theee years ago looking for a place to get my 6263 serviced. Had basically been a one watch guy for over 30 years. Got some great advice and 8 watches later I've learned a lot, met some great guys and while not becoming a watch expert, I've certainly turned into a watch guy. Thanks to the moderators and all you guys for all your feedback, photos and humor. Wishing you all a Happy and Healthy Holiday Season!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

New arrival.


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Toying around with the camera on my wife's new iPhone X.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Beautiful winter day in the desert Southwest! 1,000th post on WUS. Showed up here theee years ago looking for a place to get my 6263 serviced. Had basically been a one watch guy for over 30 years. Got some great advice and 8 watches later I've learned a lot, met some great guys and while not becoming a watch expert, I've certainly turned into a watch guy. Thanks to the moderators and all you guys for all your feedback, photos and humor. Wishing you all a Happy and Healthy Holiday Season!


Congrats Ralph! Man, we really are a bad influence ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Just peeled the plastic off of my new Sky Dweller, absolutely in love with this one. Truly a home run from Rolex









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sub C


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Pelagos today...last work day of the year!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Admiring this blue lacquered dial


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

And then there were TWO....days left before the holiday office closure that is....


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Crabtree said:


> And then there were TWO....days left before the holiday office closure that is....
> View attachment 12747945












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

2913










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Most recent acquisition. I had been looking at the Tudor Ranger since last year but just wasn't sure about it. Finally decided to get it. And it is a beauty. I thought it was going to be too big but it wears very nice on me. Nice, clear dial with an accent of a red seconds hand looks great. The bracelet is comfortable. It feels solid and well made. I've been spoiled by the submariner bracelet, but the Ranger's bracelet holds its own.


----------



## Zoogleboogle (Oct 27, 2013)

North Flag!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Time for a coffee and a read I think...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Not Rolex...but wish my Rolex friends and family a wonderful Festive season ahead!


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

GMT Today


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Watching the Smurfs with my little son on my lap.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

TGIF! And, better still, the final day at the office before a nice holiday break....and, yes, I did bring Jenga to work today-colleagues stop by, gotta pull a brick. Enjoy your Friday everyone!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Staycation with Batman








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

Not mine, I was wearing my Aqua Terra today. But my buddy let me try this on at lunch...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Switch to the Pelagos for a trip to the barber








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Enjoying' a great start to a holiday weekend.

~Cheers all!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Should of arrived at 10:30 this morning, but just now arrived. I'm a happy man.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Still this, the only watch I wanna wear atm


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

At the garage for winter tires.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12750559


Amazing shots as usual Captain. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Happy holidays Gents...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Merry Christmas folks!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12751677
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas folks!


Beautiful shot Mr B. Merry Christmas... Happy Holiday


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Merry Christmas.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

New Submariner 114060!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

First full day on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

MOV said:


> First full day on my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great! Enjoy! :-!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

3005 said:


> New Submariner 114060!


Wear your new Sub in good health! Looks great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

3005 said:


> New Submariner 114060!





MOV said:


> First full day on my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Congratulations to both - great watches!


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

rockmastermike said:


> Congratulations to both - great watches!


Thank you, Rock.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Explorer


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## vincenzowl (Oct 8, 2017)

Just came today. I think it will be getting lots of wrist time!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

This for dinner tonight in Hoboken NJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Batman-ing at Horseshoe Bend.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Merry Christmas Everybody 









iP8


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

El Primero powered flyback


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Offroading, hiking, sledding and staying warm in the Cascades.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Up until lunch today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Can't not wear this on Christmas Eve!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Wearing the Seiko Bullhead early today and switching to the 1803 on horween later.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Watching my beloved Bills at home in Buffalo with my old man and the SD43!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Have a great Christmas Eve everyone


----------



## camaro.hair (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

From earlier today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Happy Christmas Eve!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wife keeping it rolex specific this xmas eve 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sd4k


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone.

Photos shot from South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, California. 12/24/2017

















Baron & Leeds Rolex AD


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

For Christmas Day it's got to be this!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Merry Christmas!









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all from Greece!!! 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Dream team baking cookies in the kitchen


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP8


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

A touch of red and gold. Fitting for the occasion today. Merry Christmas to all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Merry Christmas!










IG: @gratefulwatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Merry Christmas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Merry Xmas all!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Christmas and Merry Holidays everyone!


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

Geez guys, a lot of pics today with a bunch of white stuff outside! Suffering through the upper 60s here today. 

Merry Christmas to you all! Especially you lucky white Christmas folks.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Happy Christmas everyone..


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

Christmas Snowmariner









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

​


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

An odd Christmas day. My Mom, who passed away last month, had a request to be returned to her favorite hiking mountains in Southern AZ. My kid reminded me today that we needed to scout out a place to bring her to, or as he puts it,"Let her fly".

Took the better part of the afternoon but,











Got the spot!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> An odd Christmas day. My Mom, who passed away last month, had a request to be returned to her favorite hiking mountains in Southern AZ. My kid reminded me today that we needed to scout out a place to bring her to, or as he puts it,"Let her fly".
> 
> Took the better part of the afternoon but,
> 
> ...


May she Rest In Peace Ralph 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Merry Christmas gents !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> An odd Christmas day. My Mom, who passed away last month, had a request to be returned to her favorite hiking mountains in Southern AZ. My kid reminded me today that we needed to scout out a place to bring her to, or as he puts it,"Let her fly".
> 
> Took the better part of the afternoon but,
> 
> ...


Ralph, that's a beautiful spot, and I am sure she's grateful in eternity. Spending Christmas Day being a good son is an excellent use of the day.


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, California.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sub 









iP8


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Relaxing before Xmas day with missusKC's family.







WIS detail: my sons home cinema set is an iPad 1 glued onto a wooden Seiko watch box


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Rolex OP34 for Boxing Day


----------



## bonski23 (Oct 2, 2017)

This Dj41 can swim! Happy Holidays everyone! Cheers!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

My wife's cousin works for Rolex, we were at their home last night for Christmas dinner, he gave me a bit of sweet Rolex swag.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Festive Explorer


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Verdi said:


> Festive Explorer


Stunning timepiece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

LHD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

MOV said:


> Stunning timepiece.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you, sir!


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

My usual standby...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

DutchMongolian said:


> LHD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great strap combo!

Sm300 for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

daddyKC said:


> At the garage for winter tires.


I'm really liking this Tag. More info please.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

'Tis a beautiful evening for some Expii'n

















~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry S (Dec 26, 2013)

Everest strap (not the watch) was a Christmas present.


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

AzHadEnuf said:


> An odd Christmas day. My Mom, who passed away last month, had a request to be returned to her favorite hiking mountains in Southern AZ. My kid reminded me today that we needed to scout out a place to bring her to, or as he puts it,"Let her fly".
> 
> Took the better part of the afternoon but,
> 
> ...


 Sorry for your loss. Hopefully there's some peace in knowing she is where she loved to be. It's funny how you can tie a watch to a memory every time you look at your wrist

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Something old and something new.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My 1981 Honda Civic at South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, California.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

frtorres87 said:


> I'm really liking this Tag. More info please.


It's the CV5111. My wife's blue panda Jack Heuer. (Her 1st mechanical)

To celebrate Jack Heuers 80th birthday a limited edition was released. Grey with contrasting sub dials. This one was sold out so fast, a lot of collectors were disappointed and complained. So 1 year later TAG created 2 follow up designs in the same retro style and this time non-limited, so al interested collectors could get one.
https://goo.gl/images/nFwFmP


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

From last night though...


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

After nearly 9 months of Pelagos ownership, I haven't a single complaint... awesome watch!


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

First meeting not until 9:30am? Ok, fall down a forum hole! Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy New Year to all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Still enjoying my new watch and extended time off with family.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

16570

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

This...AND this 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

MOV said:


> Still enjoying my new watch and extended time off with family.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I never was a fan before, but the Explorer II really has been growing on me lately. I love the orange contrast!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

3005 said:


> I never was a fan before, but the Explorer II really has been growing on me lately. I love the orange contrast!


3005, you will really love it in person. IPhone indoor pictures don't give this watch its justice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Lagunatic said:


> My 1981 Honda Civic at South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, California.


I love this photo. This car is a collectors item now but to think at one time these things were once polar opposites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Morning Doughnut and Coffee fix









Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My 1981 Honda Civic at South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, California.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## thekush (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

It's too dang cold out! :-|


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

nice


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

pwk said:


> View attachment 12761579


I thought this model was only made in full gold not two tone?? Any other pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

OP


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

The no-patina look


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My 1981 Honda Civic at South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, California.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Polar ExII out on a ride with my youngest son, great to have time away from the office this week, particularly with this weather-hope those that have gotten hit hard by the cold and snow around the US are doing better today.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

pwk said:


> View attachment 12761579


 I hate to be the bearer of bad news, which maybe you are already fully aware, but that Isn't a legit piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sub was on today


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Purchased my first Rolex and turns out it is for my wife!!! Came across a Rolex Cellini 5109 for $500 and couldn't pass it up. It was auctioned from the few remaining items that didn't sell earlier this year in the SWI group (worldofwatches.com) liquidation. Does this mean my wife wears the pants?


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

This old girl, that I love.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

First up for this fine day!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Same watch different day,









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Great wrist shot lighting this morning. :-d Have a great day gents.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Incoming, first non-Rolex in awhile, and first-ever Seiko.

I'd enjoyed others' pics of these guys, but I had never seen one in person. Tried it on and was pleasantly surprised with the quality of the bracelet, and I love the dial. Got a great deal from a Seiko outlet and couldn't pass it up.

Also tried on an SKX and dismissed it due to the bracelet, but may get one of those on rubber at some point.

This thing's likely gonna live on a NATO, but rocking it as-is for now.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

EXploring The Broad Museum today....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sunset to warm you all stuck in freezing temps.  Cheers!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

So happy with this decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

How we doing guys? Hope your all well.

So I've sold my 6265..

Looking at a couple of new acquisitions but meantime wearing my MF 5513..

Have a great New Year..


----------



## Musicfreak1988 (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice, I've been lusting after one for a few months now...


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ithink green today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzowl (Oct 8, 2017)

Weekend exploration


----------



## bonski23 (Oct 2, 2017)

In the office or out to sea, a DJ for me. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

MissusKC joining with her Nomos


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Incoming, first non-Rolex in awhile, and first-ever Seiko.
> 
> I'd enjoyed others' pics of these guys, but I had never seen one in person. Tried it on and was pleasantly surprised with the quality of the bracelet, and I love the dial. Got a great deal from a Seiko outlet and couldn't pass it up.
> 
> ...


Congrats Bill! It's a great reference. Mine lives on the navy blue isofrane, which I just love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Aquanaut again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Congrats Bill! It's a great reference. Mine lives on the navy blue isofrane, which I just love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Enjoying it so far, and I am digging the bracelet...can't wait to get it on my red BC rubber NATO when I return home. 

Switched to SD43 for the evening.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks! Enjoying it so far, and I am digging the bracelet...can't wait to get it on my red BC rubber NATO when I return home.
> 
> Switched to SD43 for the evening.


Great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

traf said:


> Aquanaut again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great shot of the aquanaut! I'm looking into this one hard!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Another great shot of the aquanaut! I'm looking into this one hard!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! By far the most comfortable watch I've worn 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartiR (Jan 20, 2015)

Got it this morning! Couldn't resist squeezing one more into the collection in 2017.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It's f*@%$g cold up in the US northeast. Vacation in Turks & Caicos in April can't come quickly enough.


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

Lazy Sunday


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy NY eve everyone....


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 12/31/2017


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

~Cheers to the new year all! Wife wearin the AK/OP, lvc for me tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Here's my A serial Explorer 2 on a Zulu. Contemplating selling and putting the funds in the pot for a Batman gmt . Been lusting for a while


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning 2018 & F23 friends!
Have a great year ahead!


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Happy new year folks. Thanks for a year full of great watch pics and positivity! All the best in 2018.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

happy eve


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

Happy New Year


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## mrenvy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Happy New Year! - All the best for 2018


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kermit









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone. It's serious business for some of us today.

Go Rangers!


----------



## mikep80 (Jun 20, 2012)

Happy New Year


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Happy New Year folks!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

sportura said:


> Happy New Year everyone. It's serious business for some of us today.
> 
> Go Rangers!


Go Sabres!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

First wrist shot in 2018








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Go Sabres!












Fair enough, MC. Good luck today. And if you're a Bills fan, wow, congratulations are in order, the rest of the AFC is pulling for you to get through the Jags and beat the Patriots into oblivion.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy 2018 everyone, my 6694 and my wife wearing her grandfathers 6624 for the special New Years Day celebration her family observes-one of the benefits of marrying into a Japanese American family, great ethnic foods and football all day long. Enjoy!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

happy new year!


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

I bought my first Turdor a few days ago on impulse and have been really enjoying the watch so far. I was surprised at how much larger it wears than my Submariner Hulk, but I really enjoy it's casual look and can't wait for some patina to develop.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

I hope everyone's 2018 is filled with beautiful moments in beautiful places.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy new Year ......!!!!


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Happy New Year 2018!


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

New Year's Eve dinner.
Sea Dweller accompanying me down the depths of the wine colored ocean.


----------



## abondo1989 (Jul 25, 2017)

Happy New Year!


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Easily my favorite watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Time 4 a pint







In a brewery located in an old mill


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Can't get enough! 









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Dana Point is looking a touch warmer than the Midwest


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy New Year Guys...

Two new vintage arrivals to kick the year off...

'67 Tudor Sub 7928, '66 Gilt Dial GMT.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Happy New Year Guys...
> 
> Two new vintage arrivals to kick the year off...
> 
> '67 Tudor Sub 7928, '66 Gilt Dial GMT.


Congrats Don! That gmt is incredible 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Happy New Year Guys...
> 
> Two new vintage arrivals to kick the year off...
> 
> '67 Tudor Sub 7928, '66 Gilt Dial GMT.


Wow Don, you are starting pretty pretty well :-!
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Best wishes guys, all the best always =)
Regards from the komodo dragons island. 
Am wearing the ploprof (pic not from the day) my fiancée wears a date just









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy New Year fellas!









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## emitrepeek (Jan 3, 2018)

BBBETA


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day guys/girls. Day 3 of 2018.


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Hanging out with my 8 year old nephew earlier. He's rocking his Timex Expedition, BBBurgandy on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Best wishes guys, all the best always =)
> Regards from the komodo dragons island.
> Am wearing the ploprof (pic not from the day) my fiancée wears a date just
> 
> ...


Wow, I believe that's near Indonesia. Aren't these reptiles dangerous especially looking at your proximity to them?

Nice pictures though!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheers all 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

achilles said:


> Wow, I believe that's near Indonesia. Aren't these reptiles dangerous especially looking at your proximity to them?
> 
> Nice pictures though!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey bud, it's Indonesia indeed and yes the dragons are deadly but we had a bunch of rangers around to secure us =)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

achilles said:


> Wow, I believe that's near Indonesia. Aren't these reptiles dangerous especially looking at your proximity to them?
> 
> Nice pictures though!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah these reptiles are dangerous. My skin crawled a little when i saw the photo.
Ignorance is bliss though. Glad nothing happened.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Wish you all a good year!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on this snowy day❄❄❄









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Wore the Pre-moon, to fend off the dark side during "The last Jedi"


----------



## vincenzowl (Oct 8, 2017)

GV today


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Winter storm here on the east coast. Im staying in bed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

A watch, an iPhone, and a steel restaurant table. (And yeah, I moved the hands.) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

Do others' watches seem to lose time toward the end of the day like mine do?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona


----------



## pdfpro (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Today is a good day.
Until today I only had my 114060 for this thread but now...


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Higs said:


> Today is a good day.
> Until today I only had my 114060 for this thread but now...


You will love it 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Jedi training!


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Descisions, descisions...









Have a great weekend, everyone....
'


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

platty


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Casual Friday


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Waiting for a response, got bored. 116610.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

76200


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

My favorite piece. Hands down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Equinoxes (Aug 21, 2017)

Sub date TT on vacation.









Sent from my SM-G9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND  Great weekend, Gents!









iP8


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Brothers








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMt


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

SD.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Green one


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azurax (Apr 24, 2014)

all week


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Tudor Black Bay 36


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12784677


I really like this piece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

My new BLNR! Such a cool piece!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Go, you Buffalo Bills!


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice shot


MickCollins1916 said:


> Go, you Buffalo Bills!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Something different for the afternoon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer ii


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 1/7/2018


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wore this one yesterday









Today wore my omega issued loaner while they replace the dial on my speedy tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 1/7/2018


This must be the best Rolex photo I've ever seen, really interesting


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Fgama (Oct 31, 2017)

Classic BLNR


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

lvt said:


> This must be the best Rolex photo I've ever seen, really interesting


First urinal photo you mean? lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

achilles said:


> First urinal photo you mean? lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Actually, several similar shots in the past from this same individual, if memory serves...for me, it's become his signature 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

achilles said:


> First urinal photo you mean? lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It goes to show you guys, I have no class ;-)


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 1/7/2018


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

New NATO from BluShark


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

choose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

I don’t leave it in the locker.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Good sweater and rain gear morning in So Cal, nice to have rain!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. 1/7/2018


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## wrist.time (Sep 4, 2013)

14060 today


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

I can't take this off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Polar Wednesday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

TitanCi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back sir! Very nice DJ41 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my green sub for hump day this week


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono was on today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 1/7/2018


----------



## Rasbcer (Jan 3, 2018)

Wow ! so cool .


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36.


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Sub









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Put this back on it's bracelet today for the first time in 3 or 4 years...









'​


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

cybercat said:


> '
> Put this back on it's bracelet today for the first time in 3 or 4 years...
> 
> View attachment 12798237
> ...


Must feel like a new watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

traf said:


> Must feel like a new watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, has been seeming a tad small for my wrist on leather & nato, but the bracelet makes it appear more substantial. :-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

76200 on Hirsch James strap.


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Black Bay on a Bond


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice Ferrari there!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Subtle mix and match - threw my rivet bracelet from my Black Bay Steel on my ETA 79220n Classic. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 1/7/2018


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Solid look!










Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K today


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Driving under the cloudy skies...

















Never get tired of looking at the Submariner.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

James88 said:


> Solid look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely a classic look!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Sub Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

TGIF ........... happy weekend ...:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!

no Rolex-Tudor for today sorry .....b-)b-)b-)b-)


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Coffee time


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12800019
> View attachment 12800021
> View attachment 12800023


Still trying to get one of these! Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12800269


I love that model.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Rainy day in 32041


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

For the first part of my day..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Day.....Evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Pelagos with Hawaiian shirt to celebrate "heat wave" in the mid Atlantic area...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Casual Friday


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Love that blue Pelagos! Miss having mine. Great pics!


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

It's wrist shots like this that make me start thinking about selling my BLNR and picking up the Hulk. Great pic, enjoy your Friday.


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

b'oris said:


> Day.....Evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that blue Pelagos! Miss having mine. Great pics!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 1/7/2018


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Still trying to get one of these! Looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The word quintessential comes to mind here. Do it Dave, you won't regret it, mine is still the fave in my stable.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> The word quintessential comes to mind here. Do it Dave, you won't regret it, mine is still the fave in my stable.


When you coming back down here Jason? Next month will be pretty cool with the SIHH novelties!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


> Rainy day in 32041


Great pic Mike, I think you should hold onto this one. Because I know you, if you feel the need to move it on please contact me first.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> When you coming back down here Jason? Next month will be pretty cool with the SIHH novelties!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, I have already been looking into that. I think I'll probably have to wait this year though. I have tentative plans to visit Sri's neck of the woods later in the year.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Great pic Mike, I think you should hold onto this one. Because I know you, if you feel the need to move it on please contact me first.


Thank you - Just back from RSC so good to go for many more years!
And you know me well, lol - you have dibs my friend


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sub C for casual Friday and again for tomorrow.


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

Cubanos & coffee with my BBBlack









Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy weekend ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> The word quintessential comes to mind here. Do it Dave, you won't regret it, mine is still the fave in my stable.


Dave, listen to the man! Absolute favorite of mine (even though it has suffered neglect since SD43, which I also love, arrived on my wrist). 

Dusted this old thing off today.


----------



## mcx (May 9, 2013)

A classic albeit not that old...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Couple of days ago...
Bad bracelet, but everything else astonishing.









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

76200


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Dave, listen to the man! Absolute favorite of mine (even though it has suffered neglect since SD43, which I also love, arrived on my wrist).
> 
> Dusted this old thing off today.


If I find one at the right price, I'll grab it for sure! That Pepsi is fire, Bill!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunny day in Melbourne


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Indoor shot...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP8


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Sub, beer, Sunday. I think all is right with the world 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mcx (May 9, 2013)

Rolex Pan Am Franken


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

subday


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1803 with 1.8 mil serial (1968/69). Everything goes with camo, right?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 1/14/2018


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub to start a chilly week, have a great one ahead folks!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 1/14/2018


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Tuesday blues.....


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

I received my new SubC last night - yes, it was a special night


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

champ13 said:


> nice shot


Thanks mate!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Dougiebaby said:


> I received my new SubC last night - yes, it was a special night
> 
> View attachment 12811883
> 
> ...


It's a beauty, congratulations!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot on Violeta Ln in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 1/14/2018


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Black and Blue today


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

No tudorolex today gents, but I thought I would share anyway. Cheers!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> No tudorolex today gents, but I thought I would share anyway. Cheers!


Jason, I love it! Did you just pick that one up? Sinn makes fantastic watches.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Jason, I love it! Did you just pick that one up? Sinn makes fantastic watches.


Thanks Bill, yes I just picked this one up over the weekend. I also have an EZM 1.1 on preorder just waiting to send the final payment. There has been some delay with the dial problems on the first batch.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks Bill, yes I just picked this one up over the weekend. I also have an EZM 1.1 on preorder just waiting to send the final payment. There has been some delay with the dial problems on the first batch.


Wow! That 103's a gem, and I am psyched to see the 1.1 when you get it. I keep reading good things, and it's a great value.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Green sub to start a chilly week, have a great one ahead folks!


What a unique combo, nice !


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My own personal homage Tudor milsub homebuilt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> What a unique combo, nice !


Thank you


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4134.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## C_Mayer (Aug 31, 2012)

Rolex 16700 from -89.
Purchased today!


----------



## C_Mayer (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't know why it did attach those other pictures.. Well well, sorry about that.


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

pepsi any ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot on Maravilla Ln in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 1/14/2018


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kermit


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

mrhy56 said:


> Kermit
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here it is









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Late afternoon switch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

Now you're just rubbing it in. 

When I see the polar, that's the one I like best. When I see the black, then that's the one I like best.



MOV said:


> Late afternoon switch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheers guys! Still honeymooning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

pepsi + amber beads

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

14060 on Toxic strap on this sunny but unusually cold morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Musicfreak1988 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot on Maravilla Ln in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 1/14/2018


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Here's a new piece in my collection. A V-serial 16610LV 'Kermit'. Really loving it.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Every now and then I start thinking...maybe I'll sell this to fund one or two purchases. I take it out of the watch box, throw it in a service pouch, and bury it out of sight out of mind. After a week or two I'm cruising the internet researching the replacement. Then it comes out of isolation...





and the whole plan goes out the window.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Every now and then I start thinking...maybe I'll sell this to fund one or two purchases. I take it out of the watch box, throw it in a service pouch, and bury it out of sight out of mind. After a week or two I'm cruising the internet researching the replacement. Then it comes out of isolation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't do it Ralph!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

_BB Chrono on BBB strap._


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys how's things, a few changes since I last posted...but first up this one which I'm very happy with.


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Wearing my OP 39mm while watchimg the Australian Tennis Open...









Can't work out why I was compelled to slip it back on ?!? :think:


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Every now and then I start thinking...maybe I'll sell this to fund one or two purchases. I take it out of the watch box, throw it in a service pouch, and bury it out of sight out of mind. After a week or two I'm cruising the internet researching the replacement. Then it comes out of isolation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG ! That is stunning... may I ask what year ?

So beautiful...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> OMG ! That is stunning... may I ask what year ?
> 
> So beautiful...


Thank you sir. '70


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Shooting bad guys with agent Dino


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Thank you sir. '70


Thank you too  wow, two years off my birth year... Is this my grail ?

Again, really stunning, hope you enjoy in good health fella :-!

I don't know if I'm alone on this but this one also made my heart skip a beat... as did the price...


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Wearing this to start off my call weekend:


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Polar Friday


----------



## McLeod (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Orange County Harley Davidson, Irvine, California. 1/14/2018


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


hun23 said:


> YM


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

New day, new cigar, same watch.
I should bring more watches next time.









Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Blue panda & Dino at the mini gym


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND. Great weekend, Gents! 









iP8


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

My new to me 16610.


----------



## Kaneda215 (May 24, 2011)

Lukebor said:


> ND. Great weekend, Gents!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a handsome watch. Nice lighting. I want.


----------



## Tom_90 (Feb 12, 2017)

Picked this up yesterday! I think I'm in love.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Enjoying a tasty beverage 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

daddyKC said:


> Blue panda & Dino at the mini gym


I love that T rex outfit


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Burgundy at 3 am

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

BBB 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

nasser80 said:


> BBB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Never seen this beauty on that strap. Love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke ,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

mrhy56 said:


> No coke ,pepsi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Pepsi, I went root beer today.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Beautiful Pepsi, I went root beer today.


Beauty,first Rolex I ever bought was a root beer


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Boat day-

~Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

i


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. 1/21/2018


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

I actually worked today (I am in real estate), but at least I had my (almost 1 week old) friend with me


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I stuck with my go to for a really nice relaxing Sunday.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

hrasco185 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So classic looking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> I stuck with my go to for a really nice relaxing Sunday.


 Jason!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Hey guys how's things, a few changes since I last posted...but first up this one which I'm very happy with.


It's a beauty, Donald! I'm quite smitten myself.


----------



## jonsix33 (Jul 2, 2015)

Tudor 79270 1995


----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Im going HULK !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> It's a beauty, Donald! I'm quite smitten myself.


Mick, did you keep the SD4K as well or did you sell it?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> Mick, did you keep the SD4K as well or did you sell it?


Still have both...along with my 16600. I've gone Sea-Dweller mad!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Still have both...along with my 16600. I've gone Sea-Dweller mad!


I bought one recently as I regretted selling the one I had.
So I have both and my 1665.....both SD mad.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

MOV said:


> Never seen this beauty on that strap. Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


thank you 
i will tell you the secret, its a Panerai strap 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## mrcoach32 (Feb 26, 2012)

BLNR on my extra 97200 brushed Sub bracelet on this cold and wet Wisconsin morning.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Very good shot imho


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513 `65









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

Blue shirt means Pepsi









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

The only one.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> I bought one recently as I regretted selling the one I had.
> So I have both and my 1665.....both SD mad.


You're a man of good taste! I have a few things on my radar, including a 1665, but right now, this one's getting the bulk of the wrist time.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 1/21/2018


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pepsi to start the week


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Reminds me of an old Brook Benton song....


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

So working In my office this morning I look down and think, "Man that watch looks good, grap a photo". You all know the drill, open camera app, check the lighting, reduce reflections on the crystal and press the button. Got it. Then I look up and my receptionist and Office administrator are standing in my doorway. Wouldn't have been so bad except that my topic for my weekly Staff meeting was the importance of focus in the workplace this morning. o|o|o|

What's wrong with us?


----------



## McLeod (May 5, 2016)

Heading out tonight, can't decide......


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

AzHadEnuf said:


> So working In my office this morning I look down and think, "Man that watch looks good, grap a photo". You all know the drill, open camera app, check the lighting, reduce reflections on the crystal and press the button. Got it. Then I look up and my receptionist and Office administrator are standing in my doorway. Wouldn't have been so bad except that my topic for my weekly Staff meeting was the importance of focus in the workplace this morning. o|o|o|
> 
> What's wrong with us?


Hilarious, been busted myself recently... good times







(the hog ain't mine...)


----------



## mrcoach32 (Feb 26, 2012)

Great piece and shots! I used to live in Dana and made my drive up PCH to Laguna every day for work.



Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 1/21/2018


----------



## C_Mayer (Aug 31, 2012)

Coffee coffee coffee


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Strawberry Shortcake and I are wearing the Datejust II today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

nasser80 said:


> View attachment 12830391
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I can't decide whether this photo looks like it's from a stunning Benz catalogue or Rolex book... well played sir, beautiful !


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> I can't decide whether this photo looks like it's from a stunning Benz catalogue or Rolex book... well played sir, beautiful !


many people said that  it was taken by my sister, I think she is good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> I can't decide whether this photo looks like it's from a stunning Benz catalogue or Rolex book... well played sir, beautiful !


Thank you so much for the compliment my friend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> I can't decide whether this photo looks like it's from a stunning Benz catalogue or Rolex book... well played sir, beautiful !


Ha. I was thinking the same thing. I see both hands so, who took the picture?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12830439


I really, really like this watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4159.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

MOV said:


> I really, really like this watch.


Thank you  - Me too, this and the Pelagos (any model, but particularly the LHD) IMO are stunning pieces.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## vincenzowl (Oct 8, 2017)

Mine says hi


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## HSTexan (Mar 19, 2014)

Just got it yesterday!


----------



## americanloko (Oct 28, 2016)

North Flag on black Pelagos rubber strap


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)

It's a Rolex Sub day.


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

americanloko said:


> North Flag on black Pelagos rubber strap


Thats awesome !

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 1/21/2018


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

HSTexan said:


> Just got it yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 12831379


Congrats... mine says hi ! :-!

Wear it in good health

Had to deform my hand to take the shot one handed on the train while standing :-d


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Hulk on JPM leather today


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Tudor Tuesday


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Fancy dinner, fancy watch... b-)


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Steel DJ for Humpday


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Musicfreak1988 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16600


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 1/21/2018


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh yeah, it's #Tudorthursday! :-!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Hope your Thursday is a great one.....


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 1/21/2018


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Rivet bracelet for my heritage chrono!









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vchau76 (May 26, 2011)

Rockin' the Tudor Black Bay Dark










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

HSTexan said:


> Just got it yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 12831379


Congratulations! Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


brunemto said:


> 16600


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

As it so happens, Sub on my wrist today.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum as I've not had a Rolex/Tudor before now. Picked up this very sharp Prince Oysterdate 'Jumbo' last week. Very happy so far!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My own Tudor sub homage build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP8


----------



## aaronandrew (Dec 30, 2017)

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

sammers said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to the forum as I've not had a Rolex/Tudor before now. Picked up this very sharp Prince Oysterdate 'Jumbo' last week. Very happy so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome friend, good looking Tudor


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Tudor BBN to end the week


----------



## McLeod (May 5, 2016)

Decided to go vintage English model, 1960 Gold Precision/Buckle


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry, no R today









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

vchau76 said:


> Rockin' the Tudor Black Bay Dark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Don't see many out there, it's my favorite black bay! 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## leslietcw (Jun 24, 2015)

On a lazy Saturday - Daytona White Dial...love it =D


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

beautiful shot


Spunwell said:


> Tudor BBN to end the week


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

champ13 said:


> beautiful shot


Thank you


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Still BBR...
Great weekend, Gents!









iP8


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I haven't been in my watch box for weeks. I've had this on everyday this year. Might be turning back to a one watch guy...maybe two?...well five if I keep the NOMOS...and the Tudors...and the Sub and DJ. Crap! I'm not a one watch guy.

Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## mar777 (Mar 11, 2015)

Love dial color


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Best everyday watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Timester said:


>


Na na na na na na na na
Na na na na na na na na Batman !


----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboYoda (Sep 1, 2016)

Just got it Tuesday. Finally.


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

I feel Blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Saying goodbye to this one before I move it on.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My next watch build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

In honor of a great brand ambassador and Roger's record #20 today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

PAM day..









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Beauty


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow, I need some sun. During winter I almost turn translucent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

Exploring an icy Frary Peak in the middle of the Great Salt Lake.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy week ahead .....:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Faded Blue Monday 1675










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Faded Blue Monday










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Gents... Been away from this amazing thread/forum... So many lovely watches/posts... Posting this from last week... Great week ahead... Cheers


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Waiting around at the doctor's office. Staring at this thing on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hello Gents... Been away from this amazing thread/forum... So many lovely watches/posts... Posting this from last week... Great week ahead... Cheers


Great to see you back, my friend! Beautiful shot and the watch compliments the herringbone jacket nicely.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Great to see you back, my friend! Beautiful shot and the watch compliments the herringbone jacket nicely.


Thanks Bill for your kind words. Hope all is well. Your Daytona rocks!


----------



## ryanwatch1 (Nov 14, 2017)

Decided on this beauty!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, Speedy today 









iP8


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

James88 said:


> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Stai attento ad andare in giro in Italia con un orologio come quello. Io quando torno non li porto MAI i miei

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

damascato said:


> Stai attento ad andare in giro in Italia con un orologio come quello. Io quando torno non li porto MAI i miei
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Perché dici questo?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

James88 said:


> Perché dici questo?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Just going back to English.

Especially Rolexes are very easy to spot and it's not rare getting followed and robbed. The only good watch I wear when I go back to Italy on holidays is an old Planet ocean with orange bezel.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

New project

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Good morning from Sydney.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K the perfect everyday watch to start the week


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rhorya said:


> New project
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What existing Tudor model did this dial originate from? I've never seen it before.

I'm rocking SD43 tonight.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Tudor BB36. My only watch for the time being. Best thing is, I do not miss any of the watches I owned previously!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

MickCollins1916 said:


> What existing Tudor model did this dial originate from? I've never seen it before.
> 
> I'm rocking SD43 tonight.


The Tudor Sport Hydronaut










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beowulfpt (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rhorya said:


> The Tudor Sport Hydronaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! I don't think I've ever seen that model. Still going with the SD today.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

DJ Tuesday


----------



## mrcoach32 (Feb 26, 2012)

I resisted this girl's plea to skip my workout, but maybe I should have listened. Having a hard time even typing this...


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

mrcoach32 said:


> I resisted this girl's plea to skip my workout, but maybe I should have listened. Having a hard time even typing this...
> 
> View attachment 12852117


Hard times are good times!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

76200 on vintage Eulit Kristall strap


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Wearing my new 16570. Looooovveeee it so far









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanwatch1 (Nov 14, 2017)

Can't decide!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

For a change today... Good morning from Sydney!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12851679


Hey Mr B. I know I got a lot to catch up here. Great pick up! Many congratulations! Cheers


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Hey Mr B. I know I got a lot to catch up here. Great pick up! Many congratulations! Cheers


Thanks Sri, good to have you back here, I hope all is well. Yes I'm absolutely loving the LHD, its so good .


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Don't usually wear a watch at gigs but forgot to take it off so snapped a quick pic at sound check...

Bar303


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> Don't usually wear a watch at gigs but forgot to take it off so snapped a quick pic at sound check...
> 
> Bar303
> View attachment 12854137


 Nice! P-bass?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Brought the LV to Alta, Utah for some 



























Back to work today ☹










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

traf said:


> Nice! P-bass?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you ! You are correct sir ! Single coil P Bass...

Was it the tree trunk like neck that gave it away ? :-d


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot 1/30/2018


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Running errands...









Noticed the crown on the glass.


----------



## Colin G (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## modasf (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## modasf (Jan 6, 2018)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot 1/30/2018


Oh lawd, I need a solid gold sub in my life


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> You are correct sir !
> 
> Was it the tree trunk like neck that gave it away ? :-d


You know it! Love those. My fender American Professional strat says 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

traf said:


> You know it! Love those. My fender American Professional strat says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rockin' ! :-!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

traf said:


> You know it! Love those. My fender American Professional strat says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Family photo...









My guys say hi back


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

First full day on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> Family photo...
> 
> View attachment 12856765
> 
> ...


Great family! All about that bass 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Musicfreak1988 (Jan 30, 2015)

When you see it...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

#goldhands for #tudorthursday! b-)


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Musicfreak1988 (Jan 30, 2015)

I really like the newer model with the luminous 3-6-9!


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Off to Scottsdale so decided to wear a different watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SDc


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Steel and silver day


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Good morning from down under!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

meow


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## meremale (Nov 9, 2015)

Musicfreak1988 said:


> When you see it...
> 
> View attachment 12857155


Interesting keyboard layout. It would drive me bonkers!


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm not sure which is hotter 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That was yesterday... Great Friday Gents


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


I want one of those Bill! A must have Rolex really! So under stated and so very classy!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Tudor Black Bay Chrono with an unplanned pick up!


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

James88 said:


> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Occhiali Tom Ford 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

damascato said:


> Occhiali Tom Ford
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Esattamente...  
Same model worn by Daniel Craig as bond in spectre...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> I want one of those Bill! A must have Rolex really! So under stated and so very classy!


Thanks, Sri! It was sort of an impulse buy, but one I'm glad I made. There's beauty in its simplicity.

Loving the dial on my green sub today.


----------



## mrcoach32 (Feb 26, 2012)

Now that's a breakfast! Coffee, shot of organic wheatgrass, field to fork eggs benedict (all local), fresh greens with lemon vinaigrette, Amos Lee playing in the background, and my SubC! Great way to start the day! Have a stellar weekend everyone!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, Sri! It was sort of an impulse buy, but one I'm glad I made. There's beauty in its simplicity.
> 
> Loving the dial on my green sub today.


Impulse buy? Quality impulse eh?  Dig that green pink combo Bill... Have a great Friday... Cheers


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Still

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> That was yesterday... Great Friday Gents


Looking good Sri good to see you back around again!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Looking good Sri good to see you back around again!


Many thanks Sir... Missed this group really... Have a nice Friday


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

My "lucky" watch today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12860633


Awesome shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12860633


Spellbinding shot Captain... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great weekend Gents...


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Good start to a desert boys weekend...Chicago beer...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Lazy Saturday.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> Great weekend Gents...


Great jacket and Grensons


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Great jacket and Grensons


Thanks Jason...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor Submariner 75090









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

First change-up of a watch weekend, this Tudor has been on my want list for a while now, and my buddy is torturing me allowing it to be at my disposal for a few days....damn purty dial.....


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP8


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

same as last night for starters


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Morning coffee with friend's 6022, circa 1953, really nice patina-weekend rendezvous with a few watch pals in Indian Wells. He's considering letting this one go, not getting much wrist time. So, obsessing, and I thought this was going to be a relaxing weekend! I'll post some of the others later in the day....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Crabtree said:


> Morning coffee with friend's 6022, circa 1953, really nice patina-weekend rendezvous with a few watch pals in Indian Wells. He's considering letting this one go, not getting much wrist time. So, obsessing, and I thought this was going to be a relaxing weekend! I'll post some of the others later in the day....
> View attachment 12862819


holy Molly that's a nice piece!

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Recieved a lovely present from my daughter today, The Watch Book & The Watch Book II


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

My chrono time with stepped dial (don't know the official name for it)









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

More vintage trials with friends watches at mid-day....


----------



## mrcoach32 (Feb 26, 2012)

On a 97200 bracelet


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Molequin leather strap makes the Ranger a little "fancier"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Afternoon by the pool, and just can't seem to take this off......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

More from our desert watch rendezvous....hope this isn't getting annoying, I know they are not all Rolex or Tudor, but some fun pieces I think.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Polar brothers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bright color nato today in Tamarindo, CR


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Crabtree said:


> Afternoon by the pool, and just can't seem to take this off......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice book!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I just picked this up from my favorite AD in Toronto yesterday. I'm totally blown away! 









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


> Tudor BB36. My only watch for the time being. Best thing is, I do not miss any of the watches I owned previously!


This is my next acquisition!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

...they do seem to attract the ladies :-d

















(Having a little fun at the girlfriend's place while she does her hair...not my dolly, promise... really...)


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Legibility of this watch is superb.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Texas_Esq said:


> This is my next acquisition!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Love it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sea-Dweller as it's meant to be worn, covered in sand and sunscreen


----------



## Lomaing 103 st (Jan 30, 2015)

Perfect to have some walk in the forest, with nice sight on the valley...


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Lomaing 103 st said:


> Perfect to have some walk in the forest, with nice sight on the valley...
> 
> View attachment 12866057
> 
> ...


Really nice watch and shots!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Laguna Niguel Regional Park, Laguna Niguel, California, 2/4/2018


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

~Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Go Pats!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Good to see so many getting outdoors today. One of the canyons I was trekking through this morning in the Santa Catalina mountains.







Shot of me in the bathroom. I know it's not the Ritz Carlton but I like it.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Good to see so many getting outdoors today. One of the canyons I was trekking through this morning in the Santa Catalina mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant pix... That Ranger looks so slick on that nato!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

76200


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Late night coffee w/ the Tudor Black Bay 36


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

'83 Buckley-dialed DJ.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Starting off the work week with the Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Tried to post yesterday but this thread was unavailable. On the trail and at the lake!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Blue Monday....


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Bright color nato today in Tamarindo, CR


Love tamarindo! Stayed at captain Suizo and hotel las tortugas, back in my surfing days....?

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Batman peeking from under the cuff


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## mrcoach32 (Feb 26, 2012)

An awful lot of brand new Eagles lids in the airport right now.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Crabtree said:


> Blue Monday....
> View attachment 12868955


... strap matching the shoes. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## radarcontact (May 29, 2010)

Today: Polar Explorer II









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

BLNR for the passed week and incredibly, it functioned +1 second since wearing.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sea-Dweller yesterday and today. Love this watch. It's keeping almost perfect time right now. Haven't worn it for more than a few days at a time. Thinking of wearing for a few months to see how well it keeps time.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Laguna Niguel Regional Park, Laguna Niguel, California. 2/4/2018


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Batman this afternoon








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Love tamarindo! Stayed at captain Suizo and hotel las tortugas, back in my surfing days....?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Pura Vida!?

Here with about 80 people for a buddy's wedding and having a blast at the Tamarindo Diria. Great town!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Feeling Navy Blue today









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Forgive me for not wearing my Tudor BB36. By a stroke of luck, I picked up this gorgeous Eterna KonTiki Bronze LE on the weekend. In the back of my mind, I thought that the Rolex Sub 114060 would some day be my one dive watch, but I think this will be "the" one:





Sorry, but I just had to show it off.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Fresh from the AD


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

wearing this old piece from 1984, Oyster Date 6694









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

winter swimming ..... highly recommended ..........._*It may add years to your life*_!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

TUDOR Black Bay Blue:

View attachment 12871529


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Tudor or Damasko today?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Tudor Tuesday


----------



## rickvarnadoe (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> Forgive me for not wearing my Tudor BB36. By a stroke of luck, I picked up this gorgeous Eterna KonTiki Bronze LE on the weekend. In the back of my mind, I thought that the Rolex Sub 114060 would some day be my one dive watch, but I think this will be "the" one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I don't see many posts of this watch. I really like this one and it's great to see someone wearing it! Enjoy.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Laguna Niguel Regional Park, Laguna Niguel, California. 2/4/2018


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Buchmann69 said:


> Congratulations! I don't see many posts of this watch. I really like this one and it's great to see someone wearing it! Enjoy.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Thanks, Rob. It really is a very unique piece. Very lucky to get one. I did quite a review on the Public Forum, with lots more pics as well:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eterna-kontiki-bronze-manufacture-le-incoming-4630385.html

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Just picked this one up today when I was in my local AD dropping off a different watch to be serviced.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 for Tuesday


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Still enjoying this combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkim520 (Oct 20, 2016)

Tudor BB Black eta


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

View attachment 12874293


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## bck919 (Jan 26, 2016)

Just became a Rolex owner yesterday.
View attachment 12875637


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116613LN


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller on a soggy gray day


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

The Fitbit is telling me to explore more!


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

New Datejust arrived yesterday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

bck919 said:


> Just became a Rolex owner yesterday.
> View attachment 12875637


Your so just a day behind!! 

Congrats and wear in good health!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I need a purple dialed OP.


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

Wish I had the game to match up. Four!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Exploring


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BreitLight (Jan 20, 2012)

Sadly, I think I may list this up for sale soon. But I do love it.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

My new Casual Friday watch (well, Casual Thursday today at least).

Longines Legend Diver No-Date, pretty hard to come by in minty condition these days, wanted one for awhile, decided to pull the trigger.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

sportura said:


> My new Casual Friday watch (well, Casual Thursday today at least).
> 
> Longines Legend Diver No-Date, pretty hard to come by in minty condition these days, wanted one for awhile, decided to pull the trigger.


Was at the boutique picking up my BigEye yesterday and was told the are about to relaunch the no date version again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Thursday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pelagos for me today! Hope all is well with you guys










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

That is awesome news, love the no date!


Roadking1102 said:


> Was at the boutique picking up my BigEye yesterday and was told the are about to relaunch the no date version again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

Justdate









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Ready to see some Wildcat Basketball tonight. GO CATS!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Pelagos for me today! Hope all is well with you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Dave Nice to see you around....hope alls well.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Looking good Dave Nice to see you around....hope alls well.


Thanks Jason! Right back at you and the family!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

At a coffee bar to enjoy an aero press coffee


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

View attachment 12880543


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## mrcoach32 (Feb 26, 2012)

BLNR on 97200


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Any Friday is Daytona Friday.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Money's on a ceramic bezel version of that beauty being announced in March at Basel!!

Great piece MOV


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Love the dial!!

Dont like the top weight and narrow bracelet.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lagunatic said:


> My Rolex 116613LN


I love the 116613LN! Glad to see you trot that beauty out.


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

it's DJ Friday!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16600


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Averaging about +1 second per day so far. Nice!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Batman Friday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Oldie









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub to finish the work week and some old jams to start the weekend


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

The LLD comes off the NATO and onto a Colareb Venezia in Mud Brown today.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Have a nice weekend


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

View attachment 12882759


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR. Great weekend, Gents!









iP8


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sub


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

JWNY said:


> Have a nice weekend


Very stark looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Batman Friday
> View attachment 12881935
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spiderman Saturday?


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Cars & Coffee this morning.









Sick Nash


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Polar Explorer II in its natural habitat today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

non rollie today


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Tick tock tick tock...getting new battery..














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

Snow in Aspen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunday morning and still


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MrBlahBlah said:


> Snow in Aspen!












Swany gloves are the best. Snow in New Jersey too. Melting though.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

No snow here 

Have a great one guys.


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Black Bay Blue on the OEM Nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

What a stunning bottle of wine last night.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP8


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Good weekend all! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Oysterdate on the bracelet today...


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

Cold and dreary here... Doing a little math homework with my daughter.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116613LN. Photos shot in my neighborhood 2/11/2018


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Blue Monday... Have a great week all :-!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Beautiful day in the desert Southwest. Have a great week guys!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

traf said:


> Good weekend all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man... that's a tasty sucker...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> Man... that's a tasty sucker...


Thank you sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Cheating on my Tudors today...


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sub


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats!

How long has it been? How are you liking it so far? 



Brisman said:


>


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy week ahead .... b-)b-)b-)

View attachment 12889451


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP8


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116613LN. Photos shot in my neighborhood 2/11/2018


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Lukebor said:


> ND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bracelet is so tight!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Switched to the LV on Everest


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

trying out a green perlon for the BB36


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos for Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Explorer 1


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Sub-Tuesday


----------



## supersmitty (Dec 6, 2010)

Bx5 for Tudor Tuesday


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My Tudor homage today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy Tuesday.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My one and only.


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)




----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

View attachment 12893227


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116613LN. Photos shot in my neighborhood 2/11/2018


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


New addition?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

On Phenomenato.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

79280P


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

16570 back on the wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Still ND









iP8


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116613LN. Photos shot in my neighborhood 2/11/2018


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Decided on this for the casual evening...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

I keep hitting ESC, but I'm still here... :-s


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sub


----------



## aelb771 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My own Tudor made from various parts found on the bay.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fausto52 (Feb 7, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> I keep hitting ESC, but I'm still here... :-s
> 
> View attachment 12896391


How are you liking this watch? Saw at at the AD. Stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fausto52 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

View attachment 12897455


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

I <3 #TudorThursday & GoldHands b-)


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Fausto52 said:


> How are you liking this watch? Saw at at the AD. Stunning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't speak highly enough of it, love it... keeps outstanding time on the wrist on average of around 0 to -3 seconds a week depending on wear pattern and has become my daily wearer... I work 5 days a week in corporate IT but also play gigs at night and it fits in with both scenes... the lack of date keeps it fiddle free and more casual on weekends... screw in crowns scare me a little, so I pop it on a winder on the off days and that keeps me happy :-!

The looks just knock me out, always had a soft spot for the OP esthetic and this dial blows me away... cheers


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

---


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Polar Thursday


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Crabtree said:


> Polar Thursday
> View attachment 12897985


Superb combo!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116613LN. Photos shot in my neighborhood 2/11/2018


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Poydras12 (Jul 25, 2017)

This for the first time in over a month.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sub


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Back to the 16233 Datejust!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Red 16


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Fausto52 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Rolex rubber is so comfy









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

No Rolex tonight 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

oddly rainy and chilly day here in Phoenix


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Great friday, Gents!









iP8


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12900321


I love that watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

2 weeks on the wrist


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

MOV said:


> I love that watch!


Its one of my favorites too , cheers! |>


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

View attachment 12901183
Happy Friday folks.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

The weekend is near...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Have my Explorer II on a camo NATO today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Friday everybody!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colin G (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally remembered to order a Bergeron 7825, and it arrived today. I had previously avoided changing straps on any of my watches that have no-holes cases because I lacked the tool.

Swapped to Pelagos rubber in seconds without scratches or swearing.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4k


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Family time with LHD


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Crabtree said:


> Polar Thursday
> View attachment 12897985


That is really sharp!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Have a great weekend guys.


----------



## Phoenix103 (Dec 29, 2017)

In my dreams I see my self wearing a Tudor if that helps lol


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Obsessed with this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Two-tone day









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116613LN. Photos shot in my neighborhood 2/11/2018


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

With spiderman at the mini-gym


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

my Alpinist .... for weekend...!!!!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sub


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Back at home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Not so soon, sport! wait a little longer!


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Datejust II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Verdi said:


> Not so soon, sport! wait a little longer!


His one day too soon....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> my Alpinist .... for weekend...!!!!!


I've been obsessed with this watch for weeks. Everything I read says photos don't do it justice. Does it look that good in real life Capt? I think that shot may have put me over the top. Do you like how it wears?


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I'd forgotten how comfortable the Tudor OEM fabric straps are.


----------



## Tudor1013 (Jan 14, 2018)

Weekend, turned everyday watch...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116613LN. Photos shot in my neighborhood 2/11/2018


















Pointing at top of the world, Laguna Beach, California


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

On Phenomenato


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Still with Daytona









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Had to put the precious back on for the afternoon... so pretty...


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Great sunday, Gents!









iP8


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Riding shotgun next to missusKC's 35mm Neomatik


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Flying the colors for a Sunday of action from So Korea









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

Hulk!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sunday funday!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blnr was on today


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Last day of CNY holidays


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Pimmsley said:


> Had to put the precious back on for the afternoon... so pretty...
> 
> View attachment 12906969


Such a good looking watch, mate.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

With the wifey



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

damascato said:


> Such a good looking watch, mate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thank you D (from me, and the watch) :-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Morning!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## supersmitty (Dec 6, 2010)

79090 checkin in


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

End of the work day.



Start of the evening.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a great day.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

I just cant get over the accuracy... set time against timeis.com a week ago and still bang on... well regulated machine...

Defies all timekeeping expections... makes +2.5 spd on my speedy seem lazy :-d

Thank you Rolex.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116613LN


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A short visit to sunny California...


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sub


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

I guess this answers the question: date or no date?!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

16610LV


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

raze said:


> Sub


Iconic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Reacquired the SD43, and sold my two-tone bluesy. Just loved and missed the size of this beauty on my wrist.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Tuesday day of meetings day....


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day and happy Tuesday


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Crabtree said:


> Tuesday day of meetings day....
> View attachment 12912689


Classy, mofo, classy... hope the meetings went well :-!


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Buongiorno!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

i


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116613LN


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

PAM









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SD43 today with something exciting coming on Friday.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sorry ....Omega speedy ...today....b-)b-)b-)


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1503 calibre 1570 circa 1975









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

The day after Speedy Tuesday, sometimes known as Wednesday....


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116613LN



































Laguna Niguel gliderport


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That was yesterday...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii'n tonight's sunset

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II for hump day this week


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Left hand drive... Have a nice day


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Rocking my Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

sorry ... moonwatch for me ....!!!!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tudor Thursday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hendo25 (Dec 31, 2017)

Batman and Batdog









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Old Audi and old Dweller ;-)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K today while enjoying some unseasonably warm weather


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Back in the game! Couldn't stay Rolex-less for long:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Back in the game! Couldn't stay Rolex-less for long:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha nice to have you back Dave!!! I knew you couldn't stay away long  Nice Sub


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> SD43 today with something exciting coming on Friday.


I look forward to the latest incoming! 



capt-dim said:


> Sorry ....Omega speedy ...today....b-)b-)b-)
> 
> View attachment 12915449


Man, I have never owned a speedy, but pics of this one on the bracelet tempt me!



traf said:


> Back in the game! Couldn't stay Rolex-less for long:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent sub, Dave. Looking good and welcome back!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Haha nice to have you back Dave!!! I knew you couldn't stay away long  Nice Sub


Thanks Jason! Had always wanted one of these with lug holes and tritium dial. This one even had the original tritium flat four insert with a bluish fade 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Excellent sub, Dave. Looking good and welcome back!


Thanks Bill! Really enjoying the simplicity of the 5 digit so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Green all day, Seiko tonight.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

BB Dark









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Casual Friday....BB41


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Good Planet









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Funky socks Friday!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My old Subby back on her bracelet.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

F F Friday!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice Friday Gents... Cheers


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Friday!!!! Enjoy it gents.









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## vchau76 (May 26, 2011)

Sea-Dweller with custom crazy horse strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vchau76 (May 26, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Friday!!!! Enjoy it gents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the exact same model. It's my go to watch, love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116613LN


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Just received this Tudor Hydro 1200. Unconventional, modded and imposing. And I really like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hoffy (Jun 2, 2015)

Just got one as well, today in fact.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Haven't posted here in a while. Hope everyone is having a fine Friday!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SD43 today, and installed my new Everest strap for the BBN tonight. So, taking that for a test drive.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

vchau76 said:


> I have the exact same model. It's my go to watch, love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I love mine too, never tire of it! Don't see this one posted a lot, must be an acquired taste...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New arrival.....love the Blue


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> New arrival.....love the Blue


  !!!

Fantastic pickup, Donald. Very nice!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New arrival.....love the Blue


That sir is a heavy hitter...in every sense. Very nice


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Have a great weekend everyone









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Brisman said:


> New arrival.....love the Blue


Wowzers! What a beautiful piece Don!!! Amazing blue... Cheers


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND. Great weekend, Gents!









iP8


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry. Not a TudoRolex... Guess it going to be BBN / 5B later... Great weekend Gents


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sorry...... Not a TudoRolex... happy week end ....!!!!!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Son's track meet this morning, gotta have the Speedy.....


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Son's track meet this morning, gotta have the Speedy.....
View attachment 12924147


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still this.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## Fausto52 (Feb 7, 2018)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12916371
> 
> 
> View attachment 12916373


Where can I find this strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd5506 (Dec 24, 2008)

Bronze









Sent from my STV100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Finally, the patina is starting to develop.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fausto52 (Feb 7, 2018)

My trusty Air-King










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Black Bay land duty. 13 miles on the AZ Trail today.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

edit


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great weekend...


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR today.









iP8


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

The blue one today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

tudor sub


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Brisman said:


> New arrival.....love the Blue


Congrats! One of my all time favs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Beachin' it today
























~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Out for a coffee with my old Tudor, cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Datejust II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

At Niagara Falls.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos of my Rolex 116613LN and the Chet Holifield Federal Building, Laguna Niguel, California. 2/25/2018








































































Photo of Santiago Peak


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller Sunday


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

have a great day all !


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Picked up this 16570 today. Not my first Rolex but my first GMT. Loving it.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> New arrival.....love the Blue


Congrats Donald!! Love the blue sub!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Was this one most of the weekend



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116613LN. 2/25/2018


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from and around my neighborhood in Laguna Niguel, California. 2/25/2018.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Two-toning today









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

It has been a while since I have worn this



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

Into the clouds on a cold day.

The summit was in the clouds, but just below the summit on the way back down there was an incredible eye-level view of the dramatic cloud layer (see pics 3 & 4).


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow..no cloud covered mountains here...just timing some boring old printer at work lol








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusbal (Feb 9, 2017)

No clouds, snow, or dogs here either. :/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Wow..no cloud covered mountains here...just timing some boring old printer at work lol


Haha! Here's my work photo to balance things out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Took the 56' out for a spin today.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Hulk is getting angry.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV to start the week today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> LV to start the week today


looks amazing, Jason


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


> looks amazing, Jason


Thank you my friend, I appreciate it!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It's not every day you find your birth year 5513 in great condition at a fair price. That stainless steel buckle I've been holding onto for decades finally gets to see the light of day.


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

After 10 years and it is still looking good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Lights and shadows


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Verdi said:


> Lights and shadows
> 
> View attachment 12932317


I've seen it photographed 1000 times, and still the ND Sub wows me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

BBPP said:


> I've seen it photographed 1000 times, and still the ND Sub wows me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thank you.
simple, elegant, iconic, timeless


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Verdi said:


> thank you.
> simple, elegant, iconic, timeless


If you could only have one watch forever, it's this or a SS ceramic Daytona. And it's close.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

BBPP said:


> If you could only have one watch forever, it's this or a SS ceramic Daytona. And it's close.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Any of them can be an option, based on personal preference.

I waited a long time before I decided what model of Rolex to buy brand new and to
pass it on to my children. The Sub won and it was a blend of heritage and what I posted earlier: simple, elegant, iconic....

While I am not against the cyclop and I like to have a date, when it
came to Sub it had to be ND.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

double post. Kindly pls delete


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Verdi said:


> Any of them can be an option, based on personal preference.
> 
> I waited a long time before I decided what model of Rolex to buy brand new and to
> pass it on to my children. The Sub won and it was a blend of heritage and what I posted earlier: simple, elegant, iconic....
> ...


You're pushing on an open door with me about all that. I'm with ya.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

achilles said:


> At Niagara Falls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Home! I hope you enjoyed your visit. 

Green sub for me today as well.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

BBPP said:


> You're pushing on an open door with me about all that. I'm with ya.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


you only live once &#55357;&#56832;. #goforit


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

DJ strap experimentation day...hmmm...pondering


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

The elusive Daytona today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yesterday










And today












Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

IWC kind of day for me.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

damascato said:


> IWC kind of day for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an enormous watch and/or a tiny wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

sportura said:


> It's not every day you find your birth year 5513 in great condition at a fair price. That stainless steel buckle I've been holding onto for decades finally gets to see the light of day.


Hotness!! Huge congrats on a gorgeous 5513 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Was this yesterday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Desk diving companion


----------



## Ritten (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR in snowy London...


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

A walk with my number 1 before the snow arrives.


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

BBPP said:


> That's an enormous watch and/or a tiny wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think it's the perspective mate! Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Killarney said:


> A walk with my number 1 before the snow arrives.


Beautiful GMT, beautiful locale... Is that Ireland?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Had lunch with a WIS friend the other day who brought a couple of fine vintage pieces.....I was wearing the SLA017 if your keeping score at home


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1675 cal 1560 circa 1963









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Really hard to capture the the beauty of the dial on this, the blue to black is amazing in the right light.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Polar Thursday


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It's been 5 days but I don't see my 5513 afterglow ending any time soon.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

#TudorThursday


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

traf said:


> Hotness!! Huge congrats on a gorgeous 5513


Thanks Traf!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sub day for me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Still on the wrist.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Polar Explorer II in Fairbanks, Alaska. Cut me some slack on not changing the date. It was -20F this morning.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Two captains today!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR, the dark knight... Great Friday Gents... Cheers


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Polar exploration in the UK during "beast from the east" extreme weather. For our canadian friends, when it goes below freezing for more than an hour the country grinds to halt and its been 24 hours now so im a few hours from drinking from the waste trap in our sink and burning furniture to keep warm. On the plus side ill be able to know what time I freeze to the floor.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful after service at New York RSC









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tudor1013 (Jan 14, 2018)

My Blue!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomminator855 (Mar 24, 2015)

Brisman said:


> New arrival.....love the Blue


Nice congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

An afternoon change...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Everyone seems to fawn all over the Polar II, but not me. It was the black dial that did it for me..










And yes, that is an Everest leather strap with their solid end links that you see..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP8


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

116264 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

1979 Air King









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Exp on kangaroo leather


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

The 5513 love affair continues. I don't know why it took me so long to get one of these.


----------



## Rebel Rouser (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Gnite









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR. Great weekend, Gents!









iP8


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Last week's quick shots were nice, but my '64 No-Date 5513 now has it's 'official' portraits done.

Happy Saturday all.


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

One of Japan's finest


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day fellow members. b-)


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Green sub on a sunny Saturday, checking out yesterday's snowfall in Buffalo, N.Y.


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Jgrink (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy 2 week anniversary!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Couch surfing Saturday, sometimes a head cold ain't such a terrible thing.....


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sub Saturday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

BLNR kind of day here in Sydney.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

rainy day


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

One of my fav chronographs









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, AT today. Great sunday!









iP8


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Green today
Cheers


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

No-Date 5513, again. Never gets old. Well, the feeling of wearing it, that is. Not the age itself. Hard to believe its 54 years old.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My custom Tudor mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Running ridges with the Black Bay at 5,000 ft this morning.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

MuckyMark said:


>


Great watch. I own it too and I adore it. One of my faves.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

canyon trail


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Still on the wrist.


Somehow missed that incoming Donald. Stunning!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Today









Love that lume...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My last day of wearing my Rolex 116613LN two tone Submariner-Date. On its way to its new owner in Missouri.


















Catalina Island


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Matte Monday.


----------



## ridley (Jan 24, 2013)

sportura said:


> Matte Monday.


Lovely. That's my idea of a Rolex


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

PADI Monday....forget just how great these Turtles are until I spend time with one again.....


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Kermit


----------



## Castron (Sep 26, 2014)

Monte Carlo









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

DJ


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Breakfast for lunch today in Phoenix


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

ridley said:


> Lovely. That's my idea of a Rolex












Thank you for the kind words. I'm quite smitten.

I thought that between my 1016 Explorer and 11610 Submariner Date that I wouldn't really need the 5513, it felt redundant for so many years, I just wasn't attracted to it. But then I met up with another watch collector, saw his, and was blown away. It's not redundant but a perfect _blend _of those two favorites, I shouldn't have resisted all those years.

The fact that it only took me 5 days of looking to find a clean one and (through some incredibly random luck) from my birth year? Crazy. Was meant to be.


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

sportura said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I'm quite smitten.
> 
> I thought that between my 1016 Explorer and 11610 Submariner Date that I wouldn't really need the 5513, it felt redundant for so many years, I just wasn't attracted to it. But then I met up with another watch collector, saw his, and was blown away. It's not redundant but a perfect _blend _of those two favorites, I shouldn't have resisted all those years.
> 
> The fact that it only took me 5 days of looking to find a clean one and (through some incredibly random luck) from my birth year? Crazy. Was meant to be.


Clean is an understatement. It looks like new old stock.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Haven't posted in this thread for a long time but couldn't resist sharing my latest acquisition. A big block!









Seem to accumulating quite a collection of Rolex/Tudor now...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Vintage date day.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

2-liner ETA Pelagos for Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Tudor BB Steel on my new Everest strap today. Super comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Sub ceramic date today


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Strap change. Colareb today.


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

Picked my new watch up today.
Very happy









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

masterClock said:


> Tudor BB Steel on my new Everest strap today. Super comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pickup! It's a fantastic strap, isn't it?


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

SiSetts said:


> Picked my new watch up today.
> Very happy
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on an iconic timepiece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Nice pickup! It's a fantastic strap, isn't it?


So good!


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

SiSetts said:


> Picked my new watch up today.
> Very happy
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect choice. The no date is my favourite.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## XKRome (Nov 6, 2011)

my one and only rolex


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)




----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

XKRome said:


> my one and only rolex


Grail.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

I would happily trade my date with a no date indeed!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4652-Modifier-2.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Pepsi day









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

12" to 18" of snow expected in the NYC vicinity today.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

1967 Oysterdate Precision

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

At least until lunchtime today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Higs said:


>


How are you enjoying your home plate?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drm20 (Jul 4, 2017)

Little bit of blue...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

MOV said:


> How are you enjoying your home plate?


Loving it thanks.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, Chrono today 









iP8


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lukebor said:


> Sorry Gents, Chrono today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow  truly stunning


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Black Bay on leather


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

With something blue today









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

#TudorThursday & #Goldhands - doesn't get much better! :-!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Loving the new interior design at the office


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Morning from down underm









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

damascato said:


> Morning from down underm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic Submariner Date. Love it.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

James88 said:


> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Love the Tudor.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

James88 said:


> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk




Great looking Big Block, love that bezel. I went old school also today.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## joespeed29 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Friday









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Bluesy to start the weekend.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Trying to post here ( test )


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

How unfortunate, I cant post from my phone for some reason. 
Its been a little while, hoping everyone is keeping well  
Cheers !


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> How unfortunate, I cant post from my phone for some reason.
> Its been a little while, hoping everyone is keeping well
> Cheers !
> View attachment 12958671


Hello, my friend! Great to see you, and nice watch. 

I love the dial on this one.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Bill ! Very mesmerising dial indeed for the LVc 



MickCollins1916 said:


> Hello, my friend! Great to see you, and nice watch.
> 
> I love the dial on this one.


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF :-!


----------



## phrede (Nov 14, 2012)

DJ41










- via iPhone


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

phrede said:


> DJ41
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classy. They really perfected the DJ with the 41. Love the Jubilee bracelet too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phrede (Nov 14, 2012)

BBPP said:


> Classy. They really perfected the DJ with the 41. Love the Jubilee bracelet too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! Can't say that I don't agree! Tried to put on other watches. Works for about 10 mins, then the DJ41 is back on 

- via iPhone


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

1967 Oysterdate Precision









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

Recently joined the club and loving it.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Love the oro rosa









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP8


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy weekend ......!!!!:-!:-!:-!:-! ... me and my watch on duty ....b-)b-)b-)


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Gotta love a sunny Saturday.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

HAGWE


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

To start off the weekend...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4684.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Something a little different...









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmatthewhouse (Mar 19, 2017)

daveenty said:


> Wearing this, but changed it back to it's bracelet an hour or so ago.
> 
> View attachment 734528
> 
> ...


That strap is a good look! Depends on what you're wearing it with I suppose, hopefully not a tux!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmatthewhouse (Mar 19, 2017)

GMT Master - 1982 16750









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> How unfortunate, I cant post from my phone for some reason.
> Its been a little while, hoping everyone is keeping well
> Cheers !
> View attachment 12958671


Alex back in the game with a Pepsi! Love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

nicon said:


>


Crisp shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Hard to peel this one off!









Still enjoying the sub quite a bit though









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

About to head out and try a new restaurant with missusKC


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Headed into DC to cheer on my St. Bonaventure Bonnies in the Atlantic 10 tourney.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer on bracelet after a soggy round of golf today


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have to change all the clocks tonight but only one watch.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Morning folks!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Verdi said:


> Morning folks!


It's pictures like this that really tempt me. The fat lugs and no date really work


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> It's pictures like this that really tempt me. The fat lugs and no date really work


Yep, I thought so, too. 
The modern Sub had to be ND for me. Better proportions and esthetics imo.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

sportura said:


> Have to change all the clocks tonight but only one watch.


That's perfect....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> It's pictures like this that really tempt me. The fat lugs and no date really work


Buy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Verdi said:


> Yep, I thought so, too.
> The modern Sub had to be ND for me. Better proportions and esthetics imo.


114060!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MOV said:


> Buy!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yes I agree, I love my LVc but I love my LV more. I'll be looking for a 114060 very soon. WatchRecon alert set.


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Verdi said:


> Morning folks!


Swap with my date?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Skinny Rogers said:


> That's perfect....


Thank you very much. Just celebrated our 2 week anniversary that was 54 years in the making.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

damascato said:


> Swap with my date?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


It is the watch I would never sell/trade. It is for my son who's now just 6 months old. ?


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Coffee time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

As always my Sub










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Bluerange: blue and orange









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

capt-dim said:


> happy weekend ......!!!!:-!:-!:-!:-! ... me and my watch on duty ....b-)b-)b-)
> 
> View attachment 12961303


Are you on Baywatch?

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tudor heritage for me.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey hey Dave ! Thanks for noticing  ive never been away so to speak hehe.

thats new on the other hand ... where and when does it stops ! 










traf said:


> Alex back in the game with a Pepsi! Love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor Oyster Prince 34 ref. 7909 circa 1950's









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND. Great sunday, Gents!









iP8


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Hey hey Dave ! Thanks for noticing  ive never been away so to speak hehe.
> 
> thats new on the other hand ... where and when does it stops !
> View attachment 12964049


Gorgeous overseas chrono! Actually prefer it to the AP 

What's the collection looking like these days?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Added schades with a sharpy. Ready to team up with Spiderboy!


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Enjoying this 20years old rolly 
Submariner .. lume still shining bright .


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

The Blushark NATO's arrived, my first Bond.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

to be honest I feel the same way about the AP vs the VC 

in the box right now there's the VC - a 16710 in pristine condition - a ploproff - a JLC AMVOX 2 - and a Daytona TT in need of a major service ( including the dial  )



traf said:


> Gorgeous overseas chrono! Actually prefer it to the AP
> 
> What's the collection looking like these days?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

to be honest I feel the same way about the AP vs the VC 

in the box right now there's the VC - a 16710 in pristine condition - a ploproff - a JLC AMVOX 2 - and a Daytona TT in need of a major service ( including the dial  )



traf said:


> Gorgeous overseas chrono! Actually prefer it to the AP
> 
> What's the collection looking like these days?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zygomatic21 (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm amazed at the number of no-date Submariners shown here. It seems like the vast majority I see "out and about" have dates. I guess it is a sign that folks here have excellent taste!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

DJ for DST change.....


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

zygomatic21 said:


> I'm amazed at the number of no-date Submariners shown here. It seems like the vast majority I see "out and about" have dates. I guess it is a sign that folks here have excellent taste!


You are right. ND Submariners are heavily over-represented here. Whereas (and I cannot be sure about this) I'd wager more Submariner Dates are sold each year.

I think the explanation is that people who choose the ND are much more likely to be Rolex enthusiasts. And Rolex enthusiasts are much more likely to post on this forum.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

traf said:


> Crisp shot
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks . Try to do my best .


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n it today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

76200


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Only Rolex on this trip...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my Tudor Black Bay Black on bracelet all day


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore my Tudor Black Bay Black on bracelet all day


Nice to see you here Brice... Your Black Bay rocks!!!


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Wearing my Pelagos lhd









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you Sri. Good to be back. 
It was between this one and the S&G. A good opportunity presented itself on this one with a friend.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Cheating today...sorry!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4694.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Another day with Navy Blue









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

16710









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## supersmitty (Dec 6, 2010)

BBPP said:


> You are right. ND Submariners are heavily over-represented here. Whereas (and I cannot be sure about this) I'd wager more Submariner Dates are sold each year.
> 
> I think the explanation is that people who choose the ND are much more likely to be Rolex enthusiasts. And Rolex enthusiasts are much more likely to post on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


What's wrong with having a date function on a sub in your mind?

I don't share the opinion that having a date function makes one less of an enthusiast or that one is "better" than the other. Not trying to stir the pot or fire you up, just curious as to the thinking is all.
Thanks

For posting sake, here's what I'm wearing today:


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, Speedy today 









iP8


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

After two weeks on leather straps, I finally got around to mounting my 5513 to a vintage 78360 oyster bracelet.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

supersmitty said:


> What's wrong with having a date function on a sub in your mind?
> 
> I don't share the opinion that having a date function makes one less of an enthusiast or that one is "better" than the other. Not trying to stir the pot or fire you up, just curious as to the thinking is all.
> Thanks
> ...


I think people favor the ND because it's a cleaner symmetrical dial and the cyclop is an eyesore for many. 
Also most people don't need a date function. I mean the day and date every day without checking my watch. It's also on all our phones and computers so I guess people don't see it as a necessity on a watch and the dial looks cleaner without it. 
Maybe also to a lesser extent for those who want a sub but are barely able to afford it, the price difference isn't insignificant?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


That's such a beauty


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sportura said:


> After two weeks on leather straps, I finally got around to mounting my 5513 to a vintage 78360 oyster bracelet.


Wow  perfection


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

supersmitty said:


> What's wrong with having a date function on a sub in your mind?
> 
> I don't share the opinion that having a date function makes one less of an enthusiast or that one is "better" than the other. Not trying to stir the pot or fire you up, just curious as to the thinking is all.
> Thanks


I wouldn't (and didn't) say the date function is wrong on a Submariner or that the ND is better.

Any and all Submariners are brilliant, classic watches. But some reasons why enthusiasts tend to prefer the ND:

1. The original Submariner was a ND.

2. A date and a cyclops on a diving watch is unnecessary.

3. The ND looks cleaner, purer.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub to start the work week.


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Spunwell said:


> Green Sub to start the work week.


Sensational looking watch. Love it.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

My Rolex OP34 Silver Dial is back! I had it on consignment, for sale at a local watchmaker. Ever since I put it up for sale a couple of months ago, I have been agonizing a bit. Today, I finally went back and retrieved it. I have owned a few Rolex watches, but this has been my favorite so far.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My Tudor Heritage chronograph today and everyday.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Fausto52 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaras (Mar 5, 2018)

Have a nice day!


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Fighting a brisk 82 degrees in Phoenix earlier


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening every one .....!!!!!!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!

Rolex Submariner 16610


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay Black on bracelet here today. I like it more than I expected even though it's thick. May just turn into a kee... ahem... long termer 
Have a great day. B


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Classic Day Date Today!


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

76200


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Maiden said:


> Classic Day Date Today!


Nowhere near enough Day Dates posted here.

Yellow gold, 36mm, champagne dial. The perfect combination.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJB1264 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## zygomatic21 (Aug 7, 2017)

Today's Rolex ... for me, anyway


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the other green sub today. I really like the better proportioned case and maxi dial.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

:-!


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Been wanting one for quite a while. Lets hope I don't flip it for a Timex and a bottle of Patrón en Lalique: Serie 1!


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Khaki and red today. And the Tudor Ranger as well. 

Wearing the Ranger for all of March. I'm getting used to the no-date. I've always liked (needed) the date function, but this clean dial is nice to look at.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still dancing ?

Celebrating the St. Bonaventure win with my BBN and some Hayburner IPA from Big Ditch Brewing Co. from Buffalo, N.Y. (Both of which I recommend.)


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Started the workday with the 6263 then off to the gym tonight with the BBR.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## BentArm6 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dressed up my 1675 with a new Rubber B.


----------



## Fausto52 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

This one again today










Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

SubC never disappoints










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Hard core honeymoon phase with the Submariner. I don't plan on taking it off anytime soon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took the day off to chaperone Zoé's field trip  the B.B. is joining in the fun 
B


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Just took this under the table in droning meeting.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

With hornback croco strap









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Afternoon change...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Picked this chunky thing up this morning


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MOV said:


> Afternoon change...


Always a nice way to break up the day.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer for pi day


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sorry to be such a repeat offender, I do love it so...


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Been a while since I've been here... The sun is up longer and I still can't get a daytime shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pimmsley said:


> Sorry to be such a repeat offender, I do love it so...
> View attachment 12973871


I really love this one and may own one at some point.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really love this one and may own one at some point.


Thank you Jeeps... minimalism in full relief... I believe you will ! :-d


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Blue and Black is another great color combo..









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Houls said:


> Hard core honeymoon phase with the Submariner. I don't plan on taking it off anytime soon.


LOL... I have been honeymooning with my SubC for the past year, or so










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

richnyc said:


> LOL... I have been honeymooning with my SubC for the past year, or so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the perfect wrist watch.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Yachtmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II today, the weekend is almost here


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Got it today, really happy about my purchase.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Pelagos LHD today for me.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## limenko (Oct 17, 2013)

This today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

I occasionally time my desk dives... :-d

I <3 #tudorthursday & #goldhands :-!


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

limenko said:


> This today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a big fan of shirt with cuffs but... Your cufflinks are special!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## limenko (Oct 17, 2013)

damascato said:


> Not a big fan of shirt with cuffs but... Your cufflinks are special!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

The Exp II now,









and the Sub, later


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Picked up this Full Set Big Block, 79170. I've owned this one previously, I always ask the person I sell a watch to, first option to buy if your selling please. I decided I'd like this back.

In saying that the new Blue Sub has not been off my wrist.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

damascato said:


> Not a big fan of shirt with cuffs but... Your cufflinks are special!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Very meta b-)


----------



## gmaras (Mar 5, 2018)

What else??? Bb


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Weekend mood


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

As good as it gets!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Blackshield kinda day today 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4742.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada. My wife's Rolex and my Tudor, feels like date night !


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

While waiting. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND

















iP8


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Rhorya said:


> As good as it gets!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agree, 16610 is amazing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

traf said:


> Agree, 16610 is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last of the drilled lugs. Love this model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I know the Tudor shield does not glow but took this on my phone last night. Eerie isn't it?

And of course it's this one.










Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K to end the week


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

I guess i just love Blue Orange
#back2backblue
#back2backorange
#bluedial
#bluestrap









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP8


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

54 year old Rolex walks into a 54 year old diner...


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Tiptac said:


> View attachment 12980373


Tiptac, I'm thinking of adding this to my collection. How are you enjoying this piece?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)

MOV said:


> Tiptac, I'm thinking of adding this to my collection. How are you enjoying this piece?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I love it. I don't really understand most of the issues people have with this piece. Imo its perfect. And the movement is awesome. Love the response from the pushes due to the modified B-01 movement. Its super accurate too. I'm getting +0.2 sec/day


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Tiptac said:


> I love it. I don't really understand most of the issues people have with this piece. Imo its perfect. And the movement is awesome. Love the response from the pushes due to the modified B-01 movement. Its super accurate too. I'm getting +0.2 sec/day


Thank for the reply. I think it looks great.

I'm 6'4" and 220lbs and prefer larger watches than some people. Some 40-41mm are just too small for me, but others like the 40mm Rolex 114060 Sub work very well for me. Do you think the piece wears true to size?

TIA.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)

MOV said:


> Thank for the reply. I think it looks great.
> 
> I'm 6'4" and 220lbs and prefer larger watches than some people. Some 40-41mm are just too small for me, but others like the 40mm Rolex 114060 Sub work very well for me. Do you think the piece wears true to size?
> 
> ...


I generally prefer larger watches as well. I tend to go for watches that are at least 42mm. I do think that it wears larger than the 41mm due to the chrono pushes.

Here's a picture of it next to my pelagos two liner.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Tiptac said:


> I generally prefer larger watches as well. I tend to go for watches that are at least 42mm. I do think that it wears larger than the 41mm due to the chrono pushes.
> 
> Here's a picture of it next to my pelagos two liner.
> View attachment 12980759


Thank you. I think I will buy for sure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

DJ41


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Lvc'n it up- Beautiful day out, gonna go enjoy it thoroughly. Happy St. Patty's








~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Rolex and Toyota...2 brands I trust.


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

Pelagos LHD









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I hope everyone has an enjoyable St. Paddy's today! ☘


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Surfing the forums with my Day Date today.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Got this back today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Not Rolex today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

My Rolex OP34 for the evening. It was gone for a while, but I am so glad to have it back!



If you look closely, you can make out the Rolex logo etched into the crystal at "6":



Someone please scold me if I ever try to flip this watch again!
Carl


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Another couple of pics tonight~Cheers

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

damascato said:


> Not Rolex today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! This Mark II is one of Omega's very best IMO. I had the black dial version, and kind of regret selling it. If I do go for one again, I will get the one that you have. I believe it is the first Omega to have the adjustable clasp on the bracelet. In addition, the bracelet itself is a work of art. And I grew to love the quick change date feature at 10 o'clock, and that column wheel chrono movement is fantastic as well.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, chrono today 









iP8


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

16600


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

brunemto said:


> 16600


That's probably the best sports watch ever made.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5513 takes flight.


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

maguirejp said:


> View attachment 12978535
> Cheers from Calgary, Canada. My wife's Rolex and my Tudor, feels like date night !


Awesome straps!!!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

And out the door with a little German watch. A favorite of mine. Have a nice Sunday guys!


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Triggers Broom said:


> That's probably the best sports watch ever made.


You might be right...

If the ND Submariner and the SS ceramic Daytona didn't exist.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Late afternoon change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BBPP said:


> You might be right...
> 
> If the ND Submariner and the SS ceramic Daytona didn't exist.





















Couldn't agree more


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

sportura said:


> Couldn't agree more


2x 116500LN Daytonas for sale in Australia today = AUD$29,000. Both black.

More or less double the AD price $15,700.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## limenko (Oct 17, 2013)

Monday morning office wear










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

dweller









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a fabulous week guys.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Black Bay Black on bracelet here today. I like it more than I expected even though it's thick. May just turn into a kee... ahem... long termer
> Have a great day. B


A key opener? =)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Champagne









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## saidm (Mar 17, 2018)

nicon said:


>


nice shot |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Tudor Black Bay Black on bracelet to start the week 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice to start the week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Monday with the SBDC053









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

New leather from The StrapSmith for my custom Tudor Hydronaut


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

GMT today. Perhaps Baselworld will announce a new jubilee brother for this guy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sub









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

El-Duderino said:


> GMT today. Perhaps Baselworld will announce a new jubilee brother for this guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That black bezel, green gmt hand and green text is really is tough to beat. Definitely El-Duderino.


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Can't take this one off lately









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

After seven month wait, finally got the call from the AD on Saturday. For me, it was worth the wait.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Love love love









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

hbryant130 said:


> After seven month wait, finally got the call from the AD on Saturday. For me, it was worth the wait.
> View attachment 12988917


Unless you are an amputee, wrong wrist. It's a Daytona, probably the greatest watch of all time, do it properly mate.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

BBPP said:


> Unless you are an amputee, wrong wrist. It's a Daytona, probably the greatest watch of all time, do it properly mate.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What if he's just used to wearing his watch on the right wrist? ?.♂

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blue Pelagos... Cheers


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

I hope Tuesday treats everyone well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Couldn't decide so wearing both of my 60's matte dial brothers today. Well, for a few minutes at least.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry that I haven't been around this forum more. I recently sold my OP34 Green Dial. While I loved it, it just did not get the wrist time. And I decided I would keep only one OP34, my favorite with the silver dial. No sooner had I sold the OP than I was at my AD, only one in Canada that carries Eterna. By a stroke of luck, they had a KonTiki Bronze LE of 300, which came out during Basel 2017. Since they were almost immediately all spoken for, I never thought I would even see on in real life. So, I have always wanted a bronze, so I jumped on this one:









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## boxsash (Feb 4, 2013)

It's the sd today


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## boxsash (Feb 4, 2013)

I recon that's the perfect Rolex collection right their.



sportura said:


> Couldn't decide so wearing both of my 60's matte dial brothers today. Well, for a few minutes at least.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

boxsash said:


> I recon that's the perfect Rolex collection right their.


Thanks for the kind words. Just missing the SD


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, today „new in the family" Globe 









iP8


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

#shinerbock#texas
#


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Good Morning









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

You've heard of spider dials, this is a branch crystal.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Sorry that I haven't been around this forum more. I recently sold my OP34 Green Dial. While I loved it, it just did not get the wrist time. And I decided I would keep only one OP34, my favorite with the silver dial. No sooner had I sold the OP than I was at my AD, only one in Canada that carries Eterna. By a stroke of luck, they had a KonTiki Bronze LE of 300, which came out during Basel 2017. Since they were almost immediately all spoken for, I never thought I would even see on in real life. So, I have always wanted a bronze, so I jumped on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Berry berry nice Eterna =)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Gloomy day in Sydney









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

excited about all the Tudor/Rolex news from Basel today


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

ivotedale said:


> View attachment 12995515
> 
> excited about all the Tudor/Rolex news from Basel today


Bought my BLNR just six months ago and now I'm in deep deep love with the new Pepsi one with jubilee bracelet

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Wondering whether this will still be fav after the newly launched/announced pepsi jubile steel









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## modular (Apr 29, 2012)

Submariner no-date. Bought it yesterday at my local AD! Couldn't be happier! My first - but won't be my last - Rolex!


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ceramic Bezel? We don't need no Ceramic.

1675 on Jubilee bracelet.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Want with this for day of work at home. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

BLing said:


> Wondering whether this will still be fav after the newly launched/announced pepsi jubile steel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same watch, bought it just 6 months ago, and I have been drooling since the new Pepsi jubilee was presented yesterday...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi,

I'm joining in here with my 14060M. Got it yesterday, unworn in a full set and as I love the old gen cases so much and especially as it came from one of my best buddies, it was just the perfect thing for me to go with.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

I have the explorer on today









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

New to me!! Finally!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm joining in here with my 14060M. Got it yesterday, unworn in a full set and as I love the old gen cases so much and especially as it came from one of my best buddies, it was just the perfect thing for me to go with.
> 
> ...


Fantastic, great choice!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

First hour on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

MK1









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Despite the Baselworld novelties, I'm still wearing this "old thing" ;-)


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tudor heritage chronograph grey for me.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

damascato said:


> I have the same watch, bought it just 6 months ago, and I have been drooling since the new Pepsi jubilee was presented yesterday...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yes, there has to be something with the red and blue.. and come with the jubilee creates many plus points..
Anyway, with the PAM today..









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Went casual today with the Fifty-Eight.



Hang on...maybe that didn't happen...yet.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I call this the Fifty-Fivethirteen.


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Allergy season is in full effect


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tom_90 (Feb 12, 2017)

Working from home today, SD4k and waiting for my planet ocean to delivered!!!










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks like SD Friday...


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Fifty-eight reasons for a trip into the city









With spiderman


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Good evening from the far east









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_90 (Feb 12, 2017)

And so the collection grows!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WhoWatchestheWatchers (Mar 18, 2013)

Sub










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

TGIF ...... happy weekend ...!!!!


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry, failed post


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Double failed post


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

At the risk of internet shaming, I'm debuting a project I just completed. My Explorer Project-a 1005 case, with 1570 chronometer grade movement-various replacement parts evident. After some soul searching-do I just pine for an Explorer 1016 I'll never justify buying (those things have gone WAY up!) or build a tribute and enjoy it?-I decided to opt for fun and risk WUS scorn. And, no, I'll never rep it as the real deal-the story is more than half the fun!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

😀


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Back on the bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Fancy Friday dinner with friends so it's going to be one of those two-watch days for me.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

P serial Sea Dweller ,back from service at New York RSC









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Everest rubber landed


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

sportura said:


> Fantastic, great choice!


Thx! b-)

Eversince I got my beloved Omega Railmaster ( gen. 2003) I did not dream of another 'luxury' watch , until my aforementioned friend told me what he had sleeping in his safe. Very glad I did it.
While thinking about getting the 14060M or not I read everything about it on the web and your pictures of your gorgeous 5513 were quite fanning the flame. b-)

I always adored the profile anyway:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thx! b-)
> 
> Eversince I got my beloved Omega Railmaster ( gen. 2003) I did not dream of another 'luxury' watch , until my aforementioned friend told me what he had sleeping in his safe. Very glad I did it.
> While thinking about getting the 14060M or not I read everything about it on the web and your pictures of your gorgeous 5513 were quite fanning the flame. b-)
> ...


Brilliant photos, Bernd. The no-date Sub is just timeless and yours being in as-new condition is just fantastic, and as you undoubtedly know many prefer the smaller case and smoother stance to the modern model. Just promise to wear the hell out of it, it's not a watch that needs to be babied, it's as tough as they come. My 16610 is now in it's 18th year and there's not a dent or a ding on her and at one point I wore her for 8 years straight uninterrupted. Congrats again, and keep those great photos coming.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

coffee time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fausto52 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

This one today.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

A ceramic bezel doesn't look as good after 35 years.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND. Great weekend, Gents!









iP8


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

h-AP-py day









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Spring is in the air  Drinks on a terrace!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

P Serial Seadweller









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

mrhy56 said:


> P Serial Seadweller


Um... lovely tool watch, but you appear to be naked on a rug with a box of tissues next to you??


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ha,I’m wearing shorts ,Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Family portrait of my Rolex and Tudor collection:










And I picked the Datejust II 42mm for today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice weekend Gents... Cheers
View attachment 13003289


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Today I'm wear my DJ41 with dark Rhodium dial.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay Black on Everest rubber today


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

It's an explorer day









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Black Bay Bronze day


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Black Bay Black on Everest rubber today


Isn't it fantastic? I love my ETA version but all the moreso on that strap. 

Gonna miss it the next few weeks. Had a month left on the warranty and it sounded funny, so I sent it off to the Crown for a tune-up.

Sea-Dweller and some gigantic oysters keeping me company in the meantime.


----------



## aenemated (Oct 3, 2014)

Today is a grand day as I picked up my first brand-new Rolex; the gorgeous Z-Blue dial Milgauss.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

aenemated said:


> ...
> Today is a grand day as I picked up my first brand-new Rolex; the gorgeous Z-Blue dial Milgauss.


The Milgauss is awesome! Congratulations! |>

@sportura:



sportura said:


> Brilliant photos, Bernd. The no-date Sub is just timeless and yours being in as-new condition is just fantastic, and as you undoubtedly know many prefer the smaller case and smoother stance to the modern model. ... Congrats again ...


Thanks again for the kind words and great welcome! b-)



sportura said:


> Just promise to wear the hell out of it, it's not a watch that needs to be babied, it's as tough as they come. My 16610 is now in it's 18th year and there's not a dent or a ding on her and at one point I wore her for 8 years straight uninterrupted.


Deal!

Though I own four watches my habit is more that of a one-watch guy. For many years my Railmaster has been my best buddy and it took me quite some months to allow the thought, that the Submariner then could take it's place. I'm not one who oohs and aahs over his unused pieces sleeping in a watch box and there's no regular rotation going on over here. In fact I'm no collector and I would never buy a watch as dear as the Sub without putting it to constant use.



sportura said:


> ... and keep those great photos coming.


Deal! 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Fantastic day out!








~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Chores done, cleaned up and beverage poured, watching Loyola-Chicago dismantle Kansas State.


----------



## c5pilot11 (Jan 14, 2018)

nice watch. bad hat. Go Broncos.


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

Just got last week.


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Submariner


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Isn't it fantastic? I love my ETA version but all the moreso on that strap.
> 
> Gonna miss it the next few weeks. Had a month left on the warranty and it sounded funny, so I sent it off to the Crown for a tune-up.


My Ranger had a few months left on warranty and went back for service.

I bought an ETA black bay blue on leather and a ranger bracelet to keep me company. I like it so much, I think it may stay long term...

Would it be silly to switch at daylight savings? Ranger in the winter and BB in the summer?


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Coffee time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP8


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Love this watch so much, continues to exceed my expectations...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

dimok said:


> Just got last week.


Stunning... Congrats ! Wear it in good health 

...and wear the hell out of it :-!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Yesterday...








and today...


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Lukebor said:


> ND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I bought a Sub, this is the one I'd get...so simple and so nice!


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Trying for the subdued look with the sub look, dude.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Still in love!


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Tudor Fastrider 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

imagwai said:


> View attachment 13002765


Amazing pic and amazing watch. I would be happy with this as the only watch (equally as happy as I am with my 16800 as the only one).


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 3/25/2018


----------



## Fausto52 (Feb 7, 2018)

Matching with my AK today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

onefourzerosixzeromike:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Let's just say I wear this one the most

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Went with my Speedmaster knockoff today. Not even an in-house movement. I'm going to enjoy it while the hipsters keep the values up. Happy Monday all.


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

Everyone have a great week!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 3/25/2018


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Kermit to start the work week


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

OP34 today:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Spunwell said:


> Kermit to start the work week


Never would guess that strap works to well. It is fabulous, and the green stitching an excellent touch.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Went with my Speedmaster knockoff today. Not even an in-house movement. I'm going to enjoy it while the hipsters keep the values up. Happy Monday all.


Bahaha... knockoff indeed.

I love seeing this watch of yours...just wow... hope it was a good Monday


----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

On a grey BluShark NATO today.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Never would guess that strap works to well. It is fabulous, and the green stitching an excellent touch.


Thank you


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

Rolex 1003.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

damascato said:


> What if he's just used to wearing his watch on the right wrist? 臘.♂
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks, you are correct. I'm left-handed. I have always wore my watches on the right hand. I guess some people are in search of being offended by something (not you, but the other person you were quoting). Maybe he can take a knee at his country's national anthem to protest people wearing a Daytona on the "wrong" wrist. o|


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tudor sub today. Appreciating the size and proportions of this one more and more...









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 3/25/2018


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Speedy Tuesday 









iP8


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K this Tuesday


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Batman









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Tudor sub today. Appreciating the size and proportions of this one more and more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your Tudor Sub. Enjoy Little Rock. A very underrated town. I lived there for years while in the Air Force. I loved it there. Still have many friends there. It is an awesome town in a great state.


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)

Enjoying every moment


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

I thought, as long as my Sub is still like new I should take a picture to remember:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Off to the airport in a few.


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Tiptac said:


> Enjoying every moment
> View attachment 13013291


Tiptac, I ended up buying this model also last week.

Thanks for sharing your insights.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

sorry no Rolex/Tudor ... my beach watch .....b-)b-)b-)b-)


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1601 two tone today










Calibre 1570 circa 1970









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

Black Bay today:









and just 'cause my new Speedy. Can't believe how lucky I got with the bracelet sizing absolutely perfect:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 3/25/2018


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

16570 Explorer II Polar, my current most worn watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

This one today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Red-Blue is nice









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sub


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

114060


----------



## Fausto52 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel Rouser (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

G Series


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Last post here for me....totally out of the blue, this has nudged my Pelagos firmly to one side 

It's been a pleasure......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I'm warming up to the Bond NATO, I can see why so many love it.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

BB41 keeping me company today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tudor 7016-0










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Black Bay on rubber B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wearing my B.B. on the Everest strap today. Super excited for the B.B. GMT, can't wait to get it on my wrist , it'll be a long two months. I may then get the 58 to replace this one if it doesn't wear too small.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Second Milgauss, last one was sold about three years ago.

It's very green and shiny



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP8


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

An afternoon change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

On Mar 22, my new 116610LV Hulk witnessed the birth of my newborn son and the moment as I became a proud father. That was the happiest moment of my life!










Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

14060M

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## karimr86 (Dec 26, 2013)

Wearing my favorite: Sub no-date.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Vintage Tudor 









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP8


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Walking around lifting weight(s)


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

Doesn't get the wrist time it deserves. Pelagos LHD

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Day 2 of theme park vacation.


----------



## Zestel (Sep 9, 2016)

Waiting for the wife who is grossery shopping. But waiting nice and warm in the sun with the Sub isnt too bad

Ps, the thing looks like a giant on my wrist while it is only 40mm.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

My new DJ, off the bracelet


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

TGIF ............b-)b-)b-)b-)b-)


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LVc to end the work week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Storm232 (Mar 31, 2018)

My grandfathers TT DJ. Love it very much!

Cheers!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Rocking the GV for the sunny day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Coffee time at KFC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

Today. My 1st Rolex 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

@RBleigh81

A hugh congratulation to you. EXP II Polar is an excellent choice to get you started. Built like a tank and you can go anywhere and do anything with it. Hope to see you get your 2nd, 3rd,,,,, and so on.

May you wear it in good health.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, JLC today 
Happy Easter!









iP8


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Getting some hand pour coffee with the wifey. Rocking the GV milgauss 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

BB41 today... Love this little gem!!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

RBleigh81 said:


> Today. My 1st Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice. Enjoy in good health.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Seamaster Saturday. Shooting some hoops


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

waikeekee said:


> @RBleigh81
> 
> A hugh congratulation to you. EXP II Polar is an excellent choice to get you started. Built like a tank and you can go anywhere and do anything with it. Hope to see you get your 2nd, 3rd,,,,, and so on.
> 
> ...


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

RBleigh81 said:


> Today. My 1st Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have great taste and nice to see someone getting something other than a DJ or Sub as their first. Really tells me you bought what "you" wanted rather that what's most popular. Congrats on the polar.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

New, to me, 16013









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

rogerfromco said:


> You have great taste and nice to see someone getting something other than a DJ or Sub as their first. Really tells me you bought what "you" wanted rather that what's most popular. Congrats on the polar.


Thank you. Its been on the want list for a few years now as up until this point I've abstained from Rolex. Handy to track Nagoya time and of course if its good enough for the prince of england then sign me up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayPaper (Nov 26, 2017)

My first Rolex/Tudor, and after only 2 days, it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Marlins9703 (Jul 10, 2016)

My most favorite watch!


----------



## Marlins9703 (Jul 10, 2016)

RBleigh81 said:


> Today. My 1st Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Welcome to the community. You will love more and more as time goes by. Congrats!


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

poppo said:


> Coffee time at KFC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proof that even Rolex wearers go to KFC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

... the time it is a-changing ... 









Happy Easter everyone!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Saturday everyone....


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

lo_scrivano said:


> Proof that even Rolex wearers go to KFC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


KFC is a high-class image in Japan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

THC again.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pepsi Pepsi Pepsi is all I hear at the moment, so what else could I wear!!









And as it is aprils fools day I have added my name to my AD's "List" for the new one.

More chance of me finding one in my egg when I crack it open later )


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy Easter to all who celebrate!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Happy Tudor Day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Eastover.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Happy Easter!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

My 1675 !









Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Fancied a change today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

A.M.








P.M.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sub


----------



## qazeqaz (Oct 6, 2013)

http://imgur.com/gpWc386


Just got it yesterday!!!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Tudor Prince Oysterdate 1972









Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Pedronev85 said:


> Fancied a change today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh I want that!
I've been debating Wether to get the Tudor in black or an Omega Speedsmaster. Such decsions.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

franco60 said:


> A.M.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bezel on the Datejust is HOT! What a great look. So different.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

The Thomas J said:


> That bezel on the Datejust is HOT! What a great look. So different.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Thanks. Thunderbird 16263 model(before they started calling them "Turnograph").

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texex (Mar 14, 2018)

Great choice, waiting on my Polar Explorer ii as well. Also looks like you are a fellow lefty! Congrats!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

PAM to open this week









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fausto52 (Feb 7, 2018)

What I wore on Easter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Made some smart fashion choices on Easter Sunday.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice for the first half of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP8


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Really really liking my new "bluesy"  yeah, I know....









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Seems fitting today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willing86 (Dec 7, 2014)

Explorer 1 - 14270 classic 36mm today for the win!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

oldfatherthames said:


> Cheers!
> Bernd


Nothing better than a NOS No-Date Sub. Brilliant photo.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

sportura said:


> Nothing better than a NOS No-Date Sub. Brilliant photo.


Hey, thank you! b-)

I really won the lottery so to say as this Sub is not only NOS, there's also a personal aspect swinging with it as it comes from one of my oldest and closest friends.

While we were talking watches last winter he said along the way: 'I have a Submariner for you at the bank, I think that would be a great watch for you.' I got a little bit excited and asked him, what Sub specifically it is. He replied: 'Hm, don't know, I would have to look it up.'

Probably you guys will shake your head in disbelief now, but it took me almost half a year before I finally said 'Yes!' to my Sub and this occasion. I typically wear one watch most of the times and this is my Railmaster. And so I said that evening way back then: 'Ah, no, I'm happy with my old Railmaster.' 
Then I put the thought aside, but of course it came back every now and then until it had grown too big. Then some weeks ago I asked him again about the model and he was sure, that he bought it in 2012 and that his AD told him, this one was the last version with the old case. I was sold at exactly this point. 

It's the new pride of my small four-piece collection, which features the Omega Railmaster, the A-13A pilot watch from Paolo Fanton and a Seiko SRP775:

















(Sorry for going slightly off topic, guys.)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kermit


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Fav









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Today


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, thank you! b-)
> 
> I really won the lottery so to say as this Sub is not only NOS, there's also a personal aspect swinging with it as it comes from one of my oldest and closest friends.
> 
> ...


Wow congrats, superb friend and find !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Getting as much wear out of my vintage pieces as I can this week as I'm on a tropical vacation next week and am going strictly modern on the trip.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Pimmsley said:


> Wow congrats, superb friend and find !


Thank you, Sir! |>









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Heiner said:


> View attachment 13029621


Mesmerising...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Still continuing the ongoing love affair with my new datejust









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

after BASEL 2018 ..... I am more and more in love with my TUDOR BLACK BAY the original .....!!!!!!


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


SD4000 is one of the all time greatest sports watches.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Feeling pretty lucky to own my favorite Rolex.

Well my favorite non 5 figure Rolex. 
I would love a 1655 Explorer II.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My only Tudor for now; and one of my all time favorites









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II with the first of the apple blossoms


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

BBPP said:


> SD4000 is one of the all time greatest sports watches.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Thanks...it is my all time favorite!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice weather









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 4/1/2018


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

My purple and cranberry


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

sportura said:


>


That's one helluva piece my friend... Simply stunning!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BBPP said:


> SD4000 is one of the all time greatest sports watches.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


I so second that Bill... So blessed to own one!!! Hope all is well... Good day!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

LHD on Platja De Muno, Mallorca...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Makes hitting a red light not so bad.....


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sporting the GV for the evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Afternoon change...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Desk exploration with my North Flag








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

My latest and sentimental favorite


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

My Mother-in-Law, who I adore, is quite thoughtful, and I hopped in the pool earlier, so she comes running out from the kitchen and goes, "BILL! Did you forget you had your watch on when you jumped in the water!?"

Nah, I think this one will be ok in the pool.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

MickCollins1916 said:


> My Mother-in-Law, who I adore, is quite thoughtful, and I hopped in the pool earlier, so she comes running out from the kitchen and goes, "BILL! Did you forget you had your watch on when you jumped in the water!?"
> 
> Nah, I think this one will be ok in the pool.


That sounds like the beginning to a fantasy romantic film..


----------



## Colin G (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My Swiss mate:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This one yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

i love so much this rose .......


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 4/1/2018


----------



## Slowhand1 (Apr 5, 2018)

1995 Rolex Explorer


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

Day 1 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

116000 w 11 4270 hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I've been searching high and low for a great NATO in leather and after a ton of research I finally found it. Bulang & Sons Lumberjack Signature arrived today from Europe, they discontinued it two years ago and were kind enough to search through all the drawers in the office and found the very last 20mm version with squared keepers. A bit of an unboxing today.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

B.B. on Everest for the evening


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> B.B. on Everest for the evening


Happy Birthday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RBleigh81 said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> I've been searching high and low for a great NATO in leather and after a ton of research I finally found it. Bulang & Sons Lumberjack Signature arrived today from Europe, they discontinued it two years ago and were kind enough to search through all the drawers in the office and found the very last 20mm version with squared keepers. A bit of an unboxing today.


Great straps...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Late night at the office.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> B.B. on Everest for the evening


I even know... This is nowhere near Everest!

Happy Birthday, Man!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> B.B. on Everest for the evening


Happy birthday Brian!! From Greece!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you both for the birthday wishes


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Blue Day









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Last day with the 5513 for a week 

Vacation in Turks & Caicos starts tomorrow and I'm going with something modern.


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

sportura said:


> Last day with the 5513 for a week
> 
> Vacation in Turks & Caicos starts tomorrow and I'm going with something modern.


Enjoy your vacation!

See if you can get some random people to pose with your wrist shots (pool guy, bartender, etc.) It'll be a fun little game, but you have to say "hey, can I get a photo of my watch with you".


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)

Today 16700 .....


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

From yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

sportura said:


> ...
> 
> Last day with the 5513 for a week
> 
> Vacation in Turks & Caicos starts tomorrow and I'm going with something modern.


So, you're taking your PO with you? 

---

14060m:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

delco714 said:


> That sounds like the beginning to a fantasy romantic film..


Dude...no. Pretty far outside the bounds of good taste if you ask me, but to each their own.

Still enjoying my SD4K in the sun for a few more days.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Sunny drive


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Good weekend gents









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

This watch surprises me


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Verdi said:


> This watch surprises me


How?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## coaster183 (Mar 22, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> 14060m:
> View attachment 13038033
> Cheers!Bernd


Out of this world! |>


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My afternoon companion.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

Doesn't get enough wrist time: Pelagos LHD









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Mr. President.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## vinicius_argenta (Apr 6, 2018)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

16014 today


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful Rolex OP34


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

16570 perfect, in my humble opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Finally bought my first Submariner.

I had resisted following the crowd for as long as I could.

Just seems like everyone and their brother (and their brother's brother, grandfather, sister, nephew, etc.) has one, and mostly in black and stainless.

I guess that's what made me feel I had no other choice in the matter.

IF I was finally going to capitulate and "go with the crowd" then dammit, at least I was going to go with a smaller fringe group and hold on to a tiny slice of my "perceived" (and likely self-delusional) independence:

[SUB]






















[/SUB]

It came with a few AD created flaws (several damaged bracelet screws) so it had to go to RSC before I could even wear it.

Arrived today, after 6 long, long weeks....

Not the longest I've ever waited to get screwed, but it sure felt like it.


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Just a Tudor for me...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> Finally bought my first Submariner.
> 
> I had resisted following the crowd for as long as I could.
> 
> ...


Finally! What a looker. Congratulations Stephen.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

sportura said:


> Finally! What a looker. Congratulations Stephen.


Now I just need some actual "sun" around here so I can see the Sunburst dial in action. LOL


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy weekend chaps, just checking in and say hi 🤩









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

President this Saturday


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16610lv to end the work week


----------



## horology21 (Mar 2, 2018)

Chillin with the gmt


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)

Love how a simple strap change can completely change the look.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Gorilla coffee at tokyo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Maiden said:


> President this Saturday


We need more Day Dates on here, way more.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Sub hommage beater today..


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
UNCW visit today for Raven before she makes her decision on where to attend college in the Fall. Hopefully some relax time later too before vacation ends. 

The Tudor Black Bay found its way on my wrist again today but on a brown Toxicroo. 
Thoughts ?
I like it save for the poor lug holes placement of course 
Cheers. B


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

With the temperature dropping 45 degrees from yesterday's high, the Polar seemed appropriate.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Need a beater today, so it's the one to the left - too afraid to scratch the Seiko. 









Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Finally getting out to snowboard this year!! It's April 7..30° snowing in Maine!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

The 16710 on a W&W rye strap for a sunny Saturday


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-):-!


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

MOV said:


> How?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


with his good looks ?


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Verdi said:


> with his good looks


Ah... indeed!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

From yesterday casual Friday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamkb26 (Jan 14, 2017)

Just picked this up last week. Such a badass look.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hulking today.









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13040355


Is this automatic

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

North flag a nice anonymous watch

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4K


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Vacation in Turks & Caicos begins. Nice and quiet this morning by the pool at 80 degrees before the kids wake up and put me to work.

Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday all









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning.
> UNCW visit today for Raven before she makes her decision on where to attend college in the Fall. Hopefully some relax time later too before vacation ends.
> 
> The Tudor Black Bay found its way on my wrist again today but on a brown Toxicroo.
> ...


It blends well with the dial accents, and I like the vibes of it Brice...
Nice!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Hulking today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Rob, you captured the LVC perfectly, nice photo really =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> It blends well with the dial accents, and I like the vibes of it Brice...
> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks Alex. Bonne journée


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Easter day for me


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Hey Rob, you captured the LVC perfectly, nice photo really =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks so much buddy! 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning.
> UNCW visit today for Raven before she makes her decision on where to attend college in the Fall. Hopefully some relax time later too before vacation ends.
> 
> The Tudor Black Bay found its way on my wrist again today but on a brown Toxicroo.
> ...


I like that a lot. The stainless steel keepers add a great touch as well to blend with the case.|>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

carlhaluss said:


> I like that a lot. The stainless steel keepers add a great touch as well to blend with the case.|>


Thanks. I do like the squared toxic Hardware with It. 
Just too bad the springbars are located so low and far out. Looks odd from 6 o'clock or At an angle


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. I do like the squared toxic Hardware with It.
> Just too bad the springbars are located so low and far out. Looks odd from 6 o'clock or At an angle


Maybe something you will get used to. To be honest, I didn't even notice your point about the spring bar. At least the strap is thick enough, a thinner one would make that issue look even more pronounced.


----------



## Luke B (Apr 10, 2013)

mountain runner said:


> View attachment 13042053


Woo where is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND  love this watch!









iP8


----------



## Mycool307 (Feb 13, 2014)

Charlie215 said:


> Just a Tudor for me...


I prefer Rolex to Tudor, but that is one fine looking watch!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SD4K accompanying me on my flight to ATL. Love this watch!


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Picked this guy up today, so made a switch. The dial is intriguing to me and it was a very reasonable price. Comfy strap too.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Turks & Caicos Day 2, twistin' by the pool.

Happy Monday to all.


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13045479


Are the bezel markings engraved or not

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

Taken in the Wasatch Mountains while looking down over a storm rolling through the Salt Lake valley. 


Luke B said:


> Woo where is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

greent54 said:


> Are the bezel markings engraved or not


Yes they are engraved.


----------



## vinicius_argenta (Apr 6, 2018)

Yacht Master II 2017 Version

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

After dealing with a lower back injury for the last 4 weeks, I'm finally back together! A great week to all! Watches are cool but good health is priceless.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Morning from Sydney. Sub kind of day for me.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Good morning









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Day 3 is in the books, an incredible sunset here visiting the Caribbean.


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

damascato said:


> Morning from Sydney. Sub kind of day for me.


Morning! I am in Sydney for work today..


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

My one and only contribution. Love the Ranger!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a fabulous day gents









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Working outdoors today so this guy is taking the beating...









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Working outdoors today so this guy is taking the beating...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is the ref for this, please - love at first sight


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning amigos
Tudor Tuesday with the Tudor Black Bay Black Gilt dial back on its bracelet for the office. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)

The one and only..


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

New watch addition, that went along with a new family addition (our son!) Back to work today...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

deepsea03 said:


> what is the ref for this, please - love at first sight


It's a Tudor 7909, and yes it's a very nice piece if I may say so myself 

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Day 4 of our Turks & Caicos vacation was another perfect weather day, my kids can't get enough of this place. My Daytona just loves the bright sunshine.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

My favourite one...


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Sorry, ipad mismatch


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

traf said:


> Good weekend gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate, when did you join the PP club? Great looking watch..

Guess what...I did too...yesterday....

Sorry guys....back to Rolex with the next one.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Mate, when did you join the PP club? Great looking watch..
> 
> Guess what...I did too...yesterday....
> 
> Sorry guys....back to Rolex with the next one.


Don!! Sweet 5726! Excellent pick up.

I picked up the aquanaut back in December, and it has made me fascinated with the brand, but it matters little since they're so expensive and demand is so great! I'm on a waiting list at Tiffany's for the 5711, but not holding my breath 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Just a batman









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My companion for the first part of this fine day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Today my Alpinist ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Mate, when did you join the PP club? Great looking watch..
> 
> Guess what...I did too...yesterday....
> 
> Sorry guys....back to Rolex with the next one.


Congratulations Don, that's a big deal watch ?
Great pick mate :-!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel Rouser (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## meremale (Nov 9, 2015)

*sorry, replied without quoting*


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

14060m









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Finally a sunny day in NY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Turks & Caicos Day #5 is in the books, the wife peeled me away from the pool and dragged me to the beach. Can't complain.

Hope your hump day was just as pleasant.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sky Dweller trying to make this lousy Smarch weather bearable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

Cruising in a small town









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

El-Duderino said:


> Sky Dweller trying to make this lousy Smarch weather bearable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice skydweller! How do you like it so far? What is your wrist size; how does it wear? It is not top heavy?


----------



## matt009au (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

My newest grail piece Datejust 41 two tone w/ factory diamonds









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

up and away


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

A great watch for biz trip..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

exploring a glass of sangiovese


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Impromptu g2g with some friends today:


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Today's meeting with my friend...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

dimok said:


> nice skydweller! How do you like it so far? What is your wrist size; how does it wear? It is not top heavy?


I like it a lot. Only complaint is that it wears a little large for my 6.75" wrists and I'd rather it be 40mm instead of 42mm. Surprisingly, it's not really that top heavy and wears quite comfortably on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Black and Blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Desk-ploration with my North Flag today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

redgreenandpurple said:


> Black and Blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super watch had this the in house version sold very sad i did 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

EA-Sport said:


> Desk-ploration with my North Flag today
> View attachment 13054009
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nmartinkdm (Oct 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

16570 EXP II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

14060m









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Day 6 in Turks & Caicos was perfect, just can't find a better spot for a winter getaway, but we're coming towards the end of the trip and that's got us all a tad depressed. My Daytona is upbeat, however, he's got no worries and is oblivious to it all.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

OSMPOGP time









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

greent54 said:


> Super watch had this the in house version sold very sad i did
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Oh no! You can always find them if you want to pick one up again! Cheers


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

#JerseysForHumboldt


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

This was my first Tudor a couple of years ago. Classy, sporty, goes with just about everything. The incoming GMT will be my fourth. These guys get heavy rotation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

masterClock said:


> This was my first Tudor a couple of years ago. Classy, sporty, goes with just about everything. The incoming GMT will be my fourth. These guys get heavy rotation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't blame you about heavy rotation this just something about these watches especially this diver must say it's thick but something about it it just feels classy and not a lot of people know about it so you can wear it now and anywhere

I just just like the way it's not too bloody shiny and plus I do were quartz watches and the accuracy on this is not bad at all cause after wearing quartz watches you are a bit of a accuracy freak☺

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Unlucky for some.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

13 bells, 22 hamers, 8 tunes


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matt009au (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy Friday to all!









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sub on my back for today








Do you all think it's too big?

Lol, pic from IG..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Friday the 13th
I'm not superstitious , I'm a little stitious so went for something modern.



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Last full day at Turks & Caicos, exploring the beach grass.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

EA-Sport said:


> Sub on my back for today
> View attachment 13057127
> 
> 
> ...


NUTs

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

waikeekee said:


> 16570 EXP II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you at Changi airport? 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Friday the 13th
> I'm not superstitious , I'm a little stitious so went for something modern.
> 
> 
> ...


Modern-ish? 16600? Super sweet either way William, I miss my 16600 and 16660


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Modern-ish? 16600? Super sweet either way William, I miss my 16600 and 16660


Thanks Jason, old-ish . 8yrs I believe 
16600 40mm goodnes.Z serial
My 1st Rolex & the only 1 left in my collection these days.

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks Jason, old-ish . 8yrs I believe
> 16600 40mm goodnes.Z serial
> My 1st Rolex & the only 1 left in my collection these days.
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


I hear you the 5 digits really are great....true 40mm. I have mostly Rolex in my collection right now but my favs are these two


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> I hear you the 5 digits really are great....true 40mm. I have mostly Rolex in my collection right now but my favs are these two


2 of my trails Jason. I'm actively hunting down a Blue dialed 1002 34mm









Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Also wore 5 digit today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polypterus (Jan 14, 2018)

Something subtle today.

P


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Also wore 5 digit today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet 16610 and cudos for wearing it with the "beer can" clasp. Really wish Rolex would let us upgrade to easy-link or preferably glide-lock. Until then my eyes are on the market.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rover79 (Feb 2, 2018)

Chillin...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy weekend chaps
Chilling home 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

achilles said:


> Are you at Changi airport?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Well, I was. I was there to send my wife off. She out for an assignment. Are you from Singapore too or were you just passing by on that day?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Sweet 16610 and cudos for wearing it with the "beer can" clasp. Really wish Rolex would let us upgrade to easy-link or preferably glide-lock. Until then my eyes are on the market.


Hey Jason! Funny thing I really don't mind it at all. Actually was looking for a holes case with hollow end links for this one for that best of both worlds vintage experience. The clasp fits in with that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel Rouser (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Wearing PAM today









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Avengers away!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Not sure if I will ever mount that Bond-strap, but should Her Majesty ever need me again: I am ready! b-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Everyone's wearing not 5, but 20 digits all day everyday.

well, most of us...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

tomatoes said:


> Everyone's wearing not 5, but 20 digits all day everyday.
> 
> well, most of us...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Well that was a quick week, Day 8 in Turks & Caicos is an early morning flight back home to NJ. The good news? It's 83 degrees back home so we've got one more day of Caribbean weather to look forward to.

Have a great weekend, mon.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Ah, Saturday....


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

To start off the weekend, anyway...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Painting shutters with the DSSD


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

I only have one Tudor, still dream of a Rolex but doubt it will happen now. If anyone wants this Rolex Oyster brochure send me a pm and I will mail it to you with no cost involved. I only have this one copy in almost mint shape. Hope this free offer doesn't break any WUS rules. Cheers from Calgary, Canada

BROCHURE HAS BEEN GIVEN AWAY. THANKS WUS.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Finally took the GV off, replaced it with the sub ND

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhartable (Apr 13, 2018)

Wearing my TT Daytona, pre ceramic. Beautiful watch.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

At a 70s-themed party, which watch should I rock...oh, yes, this one.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

One more Sub today.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR. Great sunday, Gents!









iP8


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MickCollins1916 said:


> At a 70s-themed party, which watch should I rock...oh, yes, this one.


Perfect choice for the party!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice for the morning, anyway.

I hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Back from vacation. _"Reunited, and it feels so good..."_


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

New pimpy shoes (which I will be wearing at the office like a boss )


----------



## callman (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I keep forgetting to post in this thread. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Tudor Sub today....pretty much my daily.!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

14060m


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Watching a little golf today with the smiley face Tudor. HAGWE!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Getting the smoker prepped to do a tri-tip


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

choose this one for opening the week









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Back 2 work and back on the Rollie... have a great week all :-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Today 116520 WD


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Starting the work week with my ETA 2-liner Pelagos








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Waiting at airport...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5 Digit Monday.


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Didn't mean to buy it until I put it on my wrist.
Man, I just can't take it off again.
A True Beauty!


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

spaceman said:


> View attachment 13066117


Super 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Back to the 5513 today, just can't get enough. Purchased a new Colareb Siena leather strap in black, just arrived this morning.

Have a great Tuesday all.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

seiko today ...


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## jwee (Jul 12, 2014)

Excuse the incorrect date. Haven't worn this in awhile and the non-quick dateset is just brutal...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capnttom (Sep 28, 2012)

My new DJ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BLing said:


> Wearing PAM today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet !!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> At a 70s-themed party, which watch should I rock...oh, yes, this one.


Spot on mate 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jwee said:


> Excuse the incorrect date. Haven't worn this in awhile and the non-quick dateset is just brutal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just saying hi guys, sorry its not the requested brand 










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Just saying hi guys, sorry its not the requested brand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Alex! That watch is HOT 

Hope you are well.

Wore my green sub all day and rocking this guy tonight.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Hey, Alex! That watch is HOT
> 
> Hope you are well.
> 
> Wore my green sub all day and rocking this guy tonight.


All is well here Bill.
Thanks for the kind words and I hope all is well there 

Sporty combo on your sub nd 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Wore the sub today









@alex79 that VC OC is hot! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Sweet !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks Alex. But your VC is really stunning.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Wore the sub today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks you both =))


BLing said:


> Thanks Alex. But your VC is really stunning.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Got back home and swapped to my 16710 for compliance 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Daytona on the Sun!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It almost feels like Spring. Almost.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

'Last exit Submariner City'









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Rolex and Yanagisawa


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

My very first Tudor arrived today!


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


All your pics of this one... So enabling.... To get one green sub again 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a good Thursday chaps!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

ETA Pelagos again today














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Champagne..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Loving the Explorer II


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry no TudoRolex...Moonwatch on a beautiful sunny day in London... Cheers


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13071867


Enjoying the sun Mr B? Beautiful Tudor there... Make the most of the sun Sir... Cheers


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Enjoying the sun Mr B? Beautiful Tudor there... Make the most of the sun Sir... Cheers


Yes, spring has finally sprung ;-) Cheers Sri, all the best :-!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Let the day begin.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

alex79 said:


> All your pics of this one... So enabling.... To get one green sub again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks dude! It's what we do, right?!

I'm wearing the LV again today, so here is some more enabling...



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

DJ day today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Guess I'll fancy the 5B nato feel on a stunning sunny day in London... Cheers


----------



## ctaborda (Jun 13, 2011)

Super exciting, boiling a potato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Crabtree said:


> DJ day today
> View attachment 13072253


Looks very sharp.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Just saw Madeline Albright at the Denver airport after listening to her on Colorado Public Radio this morning.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy for me today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Morning walk with the Explorer II


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sri said:


> Sorry no TudoRolex...Moonwatch on a beautiful sunny day in London... Cheers


Love the strap! Who made it and what's it called?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

In town on some biz, SF can be equal parts gorgeous and filthy. One of the gorgeous spots.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Capitals' colors today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

My one and only.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Mood booster..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd give up many things to be at such a beautiful coastline. Where was this?



Knives and Lint said:


> Morning walk with the Explorer II


----------



## bgator (Jan 12, 2015)

Sri said:


> Sorry no TudoRolex...Moonwatch on a beautiful sunny day in London... Cheers


Lots of people do aftermarket straps, but I've never seen that color and rarely that texture on a Speedy. It works fantastic.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

tomatoes said:


> I'd give up many things to be at such a beautiful coastline. Where was this?


Thanks! Yea, we count ourselves lucky to be surrounded by such beauty. This is in West Seattle, at a spot that's within a few short minutes from the house. The mountain view was particularly clear today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

On the job with the BB S&G today









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Knives and Lint said:


> Thanks! Yea, we count ourselves lucky to be surrounded by such beauty. This is in West Seattle, at a spot that's within a few short minutes from the house. The mountain view was particularly clear today.


I'm a cityboy at heart but of late i feel in bad need of a break from the noise and smog. 
A couple of years ago i took the Alaskan cruise and your photos bring back good memories of that raw and wide wilderness. It's so crazy that all that is at your front door. It must be nice being alone there on your own from time to time.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks dude! It's what we do, right?!
> 
> I'm wearing the LV again today, so here is some more enabling...
> 
> ...


You got me bitten this time around 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Guess I'll fancy the 5B nato feel on a stunning sunny day in London... Cheers


Heyyy mister master Sri
Smashing pair there =)
Hope you are well in UK

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Speedy for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like Berry much =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Ready for Friday with gmt2c


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BLing said:


> Mood booster..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Followed =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Extremely nice pepsi Alex..



alex79 said:


> Followed =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Like Berry much =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks Alex!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

sportura said:


> Love the strap! Who made it and what's it called?


Thanks. It's from ColaReb Italy. Not sure it's currently available. Check them on eBay or their website.

20mm ColaReb SPOLETO STITCHING swamp Italian Vintage genuine leather watch band


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

bgator said:


> Lots of people do aftermarket straps, but I've never seen that color and rarely that texture on a Speedy. It works fantastic.


Yes. It's a beautiful strap and I love it's uniqueness...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Heyyy mister master Sri
> Smashing pair there =)
> Hope you are well in UK
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hey Alex, alright mate? Thanks. Been travelling a bit... Good to be home mate... Hope all is well in Jakarta / Bali / Tokya / Moon, Mars etc etc etc )


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sri said:


> Thanks. It's from ColaReb Italy. Not sure it's currently available. Check them on eBay or their website.
> 
> 20mm ColaReb SPOLETO STITCHING swamp Italian Vintage genuine leather watch band












Thanks Sri, and it's great to hear as I own a few ColaReb's and am impressed with their comfort, fit, and customer service. That's their Venezia in Mud Brown above. Really love the color/texture on your Spoleto, it's far 'furrier', I'll have to get one of those.

Have a happy Friday!


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

BlackBay S&G​


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

TT Sub on a Friday


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Fridayoffpatiocoffee...


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Re Cola Reb straps, good US source is Holbens in Washington....holbensfinewatchbands.com


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, AT today 
Great friday!









iP8


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

petre said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like the B.B. Steel???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Checking out Steve McQueen's Mustang Fastback he drove in "Bullitt" on the National Mall in DC at the moment.


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

redgreenandpurple said:


> How do you like the B.B. Steel???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very much. Clean, solid watch. I like the steel version most. Doesn't try to be too vintage, but still gives you the feeling of a classic piece (case, bracelet, domed crystal, hands). 
Movement seems very solid so far, find the clicking sound of the changing date amazing, it just clicks into place. 
Had a bit of concern with the bezel, as it has a very little play (vertical and also when I push from 12 to 6) but I understood that it is because of the ball bearing system. But this might be me looking for perfection. Same time I like that it reminds me that nothing is perfect, but we can still enjoy and appreciate it. I basically use it as it was intended to - like a tool watch. Or at least I try, so let's see how it will age and hold up. 
Probably a longer answer than expected. 
Very happy with it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Turn o graph day









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Hey Alex, alright mate? Thanks. Been travelling a bit... Good to be home mate... Hope all is well in Jakarta / Bali / Tokya / Moon, Mars etc etc etc )


Very good matey 
Enjoy home after all the travels!
Jakarta now, bali next weekend, Osaka and hokkaido next month ?
On the moon every night lol

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP8


----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

Crabtree said:


> Ah, Saturday....
> View attachment 13058977


Platini Golf ?

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

is blue the new black?









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Saturday morning drive









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Crabtree said:


> Saturday morning drive


As a BMW fanatic that steering wheel just slays me.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Polypterus (Jan 14, 2018)

P


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Went on a little five mile day hike through the mountains with the fam wearing the Explorer II...Hope everyone's having a great weekend! b-)


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blue YM


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Tudor for all occasions









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt009au (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday all









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

petre said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





















And a couple on the nato strap as I am going camping for a few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Submariner


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP8


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sunny Subby Sunday.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

DSSD on chore duty


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

A no fuss Sunday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry no TudoRolex... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

sportura said:


> Sunny Subby Sunday.


This watch drives me nuts Sir... I want one!!!!!!!!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

another blue watch for earth day


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheers gentlemen 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Shot taken yesterday. A day of rock climbing with the Ranger at 9,000 ft. I'm beat this morning!


----------



## gmoybusiness (Dec 21, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze today!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sri said:


> This watch drives me nuts Sir... I want one!!!!!!!!


Thank you for the kind words! If you want one go get one, fantastic timepiece.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Last change of the weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Modavader (Apr 10, 2014)

Best BBQ watch!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phrank (Jun 24, 2014)

It was a Bluesy day....love the 5 digits....


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

wandered into an AD in Scottsdale today w/ the 114200 olive. It's a touch daintier than my Tudor BB36 but a fine piece nonetheless. Really wanted to compare it to the 115200 date but they didn't have one in stock


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MOV said:


> Last change of the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


What strap is it? Looks great. Details please. Thanks


----------



## V... (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sri said:


> What strap is it? Looks great. Details please. Thanks


Sri, Bulang & Sons make specific straps for specific watches. They made two for this watch ( canvas & leather) and I bought them both.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

After a great vintage weekend it's back to modern times today.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

fun with the Prisma App


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

expy i


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

There's actually some SUN today.... worthy of photographing my "Sunburst" dial.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

New distressed alligator strap from Aaron at Combat Straps with custom end links from Smarty in Singapore.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Worked all day with the little German.



Time to get to the gym with the Swiss.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Once this is on it's hard to take off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V... (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Enjoying the sunset with the Explorer II


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Gmt2c today


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

6694 today.....


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

My first wrist watch picture post on this forum. Always a first time. Nice sunny weather here lending to good lighting and a photo op.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Tudor North Flag


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Wearing my 1967 6694 today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Explorer II again. It's not so much a honeymoon period, but rather like this is quickly becoming my everyday grab-and-go watch. It just suits my current lifestyle well.


----------



## capnttom (Sep 28, 2012)

rogerfromco said:


> New distressed alligator strap from Aaron at Combat Straps with custom end links from Smarty in Singapore.


Wow, great taste!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BentArm6 (Feb 9, 2017)

Not my Rolex, however a great watch none the less. My Bremont 777 time piece.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

1981 16013









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Giving my 16610 a little love today.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Knives and Lint said:


> Enjoying the sunset with the Explorer II


Great photos Knives and Lint! I think this is an impetus for a new thread called "Where's my Rollie today?" Keep them coming.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Two liner ETA Pelagos for desk/keyboard diving at work today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Great photos Knives and Lint! I think this is an impetus for a new thread called "Where's my Rollie today?" Keep them coming.


Many thanks my friend. I'm glad to have a place to share my love of watches with my love of the outdoors. I hope the number of pictures I post doesn't annoy anybody, but I like to have my WRUW posts tell a story of how I'm using my watches.

You're right though, there should be an ongoing thread, perhaps in the public forum, dedicated to members sharing their adventures and the various places they visit with their watches. |>


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

Some woodworking action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Splendid morning b-)


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Knives and Lint said:


> I'm glad to have a place to share my love of watches with my love of the outdoors. |>


You say you have nothing in your pockets but knives and lint so where do you keep your phone?


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

sportura said:


> You say you have nothing in your pockets but knives and lint so where do you keep your phone?


:-dI carry it on this


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Got the call from my local AD yesterday and couldn't pass up the opportunity to snag this beauty... here it is gentlemen, so happy to own this bad boy!



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sun's going down. Such a peaceful time of the day.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Sorry no TudoRolex... Cheers


I remember you were wearing this when we had drinks in Jakarta 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Got the call from my local AD yesterday and couldn't pass up the opportunity to snag this beauty... here it is gentlemen, so happy to own this bad boy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good move =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Two-toning









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

My first, my favourite.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MOV said:


> Sri, Bulang & Sons make specific straps for specific watches. They made two for this watch ( canvas & leather) and I bought them both.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Many thanks for the information mate. Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> I remember you were wearing this when we had drinks in Jakarta
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Spot on matey... You have a great memory  Hope all is well. Have a nice day


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13090313
> 
> 
> View attachment 13090315


Hello Mr B, really appreciate your 'mini-Tudor boutique'. What a collection you got! What next? a BB58? or the BB GMT? Both?

Cheers


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Hello Mr B, really appreciate your 'mini-Tudor boutique'. What a collection you got! What next? a BB58? or the BB GMT? Both?
> 
> Cheers


Ha ha :-d thanks Sri - Both BB58 and GMT were pre-ordered within hours of the Basel preview


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Fifty-Five-Thirteen-Thursday.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sri said:


> Many thanks for the information mate. Cheers


You are welcome.

Let me know if you want to see their leather strap as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> Fifty-Five-Thirteen-Thursday.


A special piece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> Ha ha :-d thanks Sri - Both BB58 and GMT were pre-ordered within hours of the Basel preview


Mr. B, you do have an affinity for Tudor. Is there a backstory as to why?

TIA!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Still wearing this after I put it on last evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt009au (Nov 1, 2012)

Just got this bad boy back from Rolex.










They fixed up the scratch on the dial real nice (circled below). I assume it was a complete dial swap.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

This guy for the week


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

MOV said:


> Mr. B, you do have an affinity for Tudor. Is there a backstory as to why?


Sorry no interesting backstory  - I just like a lot of Tudor designs. I do appreciate many other brands, as watches are like little works of art to me, but it is Tudor that I mainly choose to spend my money on


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> Sorry no interesting backstory  - I just like a lot of Tudor designs. I do appreciate many other brands, as watches are like little works of art to me, but it is Tudor that I mainly choose to spend my money on


I completely understand...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Shirt + Black Bay Steel on Everest Strap. 
Solid combo.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MOV said:


> A special piece.


Thank you MOV. Coming from you that means a lot.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

I combined the vintage Role with my Vintage Corvette today









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Headed back home now. Hopefully the flight will be on time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Getting a little creative

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

14060M:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Work distractions.


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

For a change

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

speedy today


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't know why I bother wearing anything else.









The sun just went behind the trees. Can now tell the strap is blue. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

#TudorThursday b-)


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

New ride 
Happy 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Portuguese kind of day.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Different kind of Blue









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Ha ha :-d thanks Sri - Both BB58 and GMT were pre-ordered within hours of the Basel preview


Very well done Mr B... Just the beauties to add to your amazing collection... Cheers


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Travelller said:


> #TudorThursday b-)


Stellar Shot there mate! 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yesterday 









And today









Enjoy the weekend gentlemen!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Working for the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

Just got this back from the shop. Really enjoying it on the wrist these days.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Have an adventure this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Mk 1. LV.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

HAGWE all









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Fausto52 (Feb 7, 2018)

on my way to work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND
Great weekend, Gents!









iP8


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

zuiko said:


> View attachment 13094963
> 
> Mk 1. LV.


sorry guys, I'm replying to my own post but it's been a super crazy day for me in terms of watch collecting.

The pictured LV hadn't been on my arm except for brief periods for remembering or photgraphing. It hasn't been out of the house more than a few times since I stopped wearing it after about a year after getting it in early 2004. I had bought a SS Daytona in 2003 and the AD promised me after Baselworld 2003 that I would be high priority for one. Towards the end of the year I got the first and he gave me another in 2004. I sold one and I truly cannot remember which I ended up selling but I suspect it was the second. The only watch I have ever sold to this date.

The LV I have has an F serial and like I say today was the first day I entertained taking it out but there were far too many other watches I could have been wearing so I wore out my newest Grand Seiko.

It ended up being displaced by an SBDX011 Seiko Emperor Tuna which I brought home with me. A watch that I became familiar with during some research on the history of the SLA025 I ordered as a result of Baselworld 2018. The SBDX005 caught my eye as being close to being the most perfect diver ever. Well it seems the 011 was to be, and appears to have been the closing chapter for the Grandfather Tuna configuration and hands that started it all. A pinnacle watch.









The interesting thing is that I consider the 16610LV to be the "double red" Submariner of this era. The early Mk 1 versions that I am fortunate to have an example of is Rolexes best at the air-diver level. Iconic and the maxi-dial introduced in the LV was a major change to all subsequent Submariners.


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Have a great sunny weekend!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Touring Ivy League schools with my son today. Need the heavy artillary to make the right impression.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

coffee is life


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> Wore my 79190 yesterday.


....ing beautiful. Reminds me of mine. Amazing watch. Wear it in good health.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Rocking the green one today at work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Back from RSC with a fresh warranty service...so glad to see it! I missed this watch (even though it was only gone 4 weeks).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## wfc3 (Apr 19, 2018)

I'll join the discussion! Here is my favorite. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fresh back on the wrist from service today...so happy to see this guy! I like this blue sub a lot, and even more now that it lacks a cyclops.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Prost ??










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP8


----------



## V... (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Sunday gents.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Today's shirt/watch combo in the studio...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Fresh back on the wrist from service today...so happy to see this guy! I like this blue sub a lot, and even more now that it lacks a cyclops.


That NATO is a perfect match. Well played!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> Have a great Sunday gents.


How did the college tour go?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MOV said:


> How did the college tour go?


Not so great unfortunately. My son didn't like either school, one was too big and one was too small. Apparently we are still looking for the one that is 'just right'. It's early in the process so we have the luxury of time. Very interesting how the school's prioritize things like student safety, inclusion, diversity, etc. It's like they forgot they're all in it for the money. Used to be they'd talk about the success of their graduating classes, how X% got immediate employment at an average starting salary of $X. Now it's more about how many opportunities there are for women and how many vegan choices there are at the dining halls. Nothing wrong with any of it, just a strange dynamic. Thanks for asking, MOV.

More importantly, was quite a Rolex bonanza. Saw no less than 5 Submariners (one was a black dial w/YG bracelet), 3 Datejusts, and 1 Daytona (older w/steel bezel) during our travels. Beautiful weekend weather in the Northeast USA, shirtsleeves rolled up.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Selected something classic for my Sunday morning.

I hope everyone has a fine day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> Not so great unfortunately. My son didn't like either school, one was too big and one was too small. Apparently we are still looking for the one that is 'just right'. It's early in the process so we have the luxury of time. Very interesting how the school's prioritize things like student safety, inclusion, diversity, etc. It's like they forgot they're all in it for the money. Used to be they'd talk about the success of their graduating classes, how X% got immediate employment at an average starting salary of $X. Now it's more about how many opportunities there are for women and how many vegan choices there are at the dining halls. Nothing wrong with any of it, just a strange dynamic. Thanks for asking, MOV.
> 
> More importantly, was quite a Rolex bonanza. Saw no less than 5 Submariners (one was a black dial w/YG bracelet), 3 Datejusts, and 1 Daytona (older w/steel bezel) during our travels. Beautiful weekend weather in the Northeast USA, shirtsleeves rolled up.


Interesting. I think college is uniquely different than when I was there.

When our kids went off the college, the "living experience " was the new focus we found. Our daughter was offered a full-ride to a top 15 university. She visited the dorms and said no way! The showers and bathrooms were down the hall and this was all foreign to the way she and her generation grew up.

Other visits found colleges with a much more focused ' living experience ' that attracted her generation. Several looked like 4-5 star hotels, coffee shops, health clubs, pools, media centers and such. Just a skosh different than when I was in college! 

I'm sure your son will find his perfect fit in time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Sunday morning patio time, beautiful day here, hope yours goes well! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

MOV said:


> Interesting. I think college is uniquely different than when I was there.
> 
> When our kids went off the college, the "living experience " was the new focus we found. Our daughter was offered a full-ride to a top 15 university. She visited the dorms and said no way! The showers and bathrooms were down the hall and this was all foreign to the way she and her generation grew up.
> 
> ...


reflecting on your conversation as next month we'll be out in Vermont for my oldest sons graduation from UVM.....not that it's a parallel to your situation at all, but as Southern Californians I never in my life would have bet the kid would go just about as far away from us as humanly possible while still in the continental US for his college time. But he (and we) fell in love with the place and it was such a good fit for him. My wife the diligent researcher loved all the stats of class sizes, professor to student ratios, and students making it thru in 4 years. Anyway, a great experience for him and us and, guess my point is, you just don't know where a fit might hit-after visiting Burlington and the campus his choice was made pretty quickly, it just bowled him over. Here's hoping that moment comes for you as well. Now, for his younger brother, here we go again to figure that destination out!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Crabtree, you touched on yet one more major difference than when I and many others grew up. The world has become much much smaller in many ways.

I had never even flown before when I went off to college. Between paying for my own education ( in-state tuition) and the cost of getting home on holidays and summers from far away was just inconceivable in my myopic world at 17. This said, our children traveled the world with us growing up, never thought of paying their own way through college, and for them the world was flat. Both of our children studied abroad for a year and interned in Europe one summer. 

For us, it all paid off in spades. One has undergrad, masters and Ph.D and other undergrad and masters. There is not just one roadmap, but a roadmap is needed regardless, IMO.

Question, with your impressive collection of watches, are you planning on gifting one to your son upon his graduation? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

MOV said:


> Crabtree, you touched on yet one more major difference than when I and many others grew up. The world has become much much smaller in many ways.
> 
> I had never even flown before when I went off to college. Between paying for my own education ( in-state tuition) and the cost of getting home on holidays and summers from far away was just inconceivable in my myopic world at 17. This said, our children traveled the world with us growing up, never thought of paying their own way through college, and for them the world was flat. Both of our children studied abroad for a year and interned in Europe one summer.
> 
> ...


it really was different between us and our kids, wasn't it? To your excellent point, all for the good, and I can only hope my sons go on to the successes you've experienced. As for a graduation gift, it'll be a surprise but I don't imagine he's reading this forum....starting him out modestly, found an excellent vintage Air King, box and papers, and subtle engraving to memorialize the event. Can't wait to give it to him!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Fresh back on the wrist from service today...so happy to see this guy! I like this blue sub a lot, and even more now that it lacks a cyclops.


Hi Bill, what a beauty that Tudor Submariner with no cyclops... Love it! Cheers


----------



## willydribble (Aug 28, 2017)

Evening out with the lhd









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Crabtree said:


> it really was different between us and our kids, wasn't it? To your excellent point, all for the good, and I can only hope my sons go on to the successes you've experienced. As for a graduation gift, it'll be a surprise but I don't imagine he's reading this forum....starting him out modestly, found an excellent vintage Air King, box and papers, and subtle engraving to memorialize the event. Can't wait to give it to him!


Ahh, what a perfect gift and a gift that one day he may very well tell his children what the special timepiece was that got him into his passion for the fine works of art known as watches. He will share that his father and their grandfather gave him something so special.

Have you read ' A Man & His Watch' by chance?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Fresh back on the wrist from service today...so happy to see this guy! I like this blue sub a lot, and even more now that it lacks a cyclops.


Didn't saw that one coming mate, is she recently acquired?

Berry Berry cool vibes =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Went to Harrods the other day to check out the BB and ended up trying this one out... I really liked it although I wish I am to get hold off the 60s Cairelli... Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cheers guys, gotta love the 16710, such a lovely watch









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053 for Blue Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, classic Moon today 









iP8


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Two liner ETA Pelagos on Erika's again today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

At a dealer conference in New Orleans. Dinner in the Superdome.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hi Bill, what a beauty that Tudor Submariner with no cyclops... Love it! Cheers





alex79 said:


> Didn't saw that one coming mate, is she recently acquired?
> 
> Berry Berry cool vibes =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks, gents!

I bought this one two years ago, but hardly ever wore it. The crystal was pretty banged up, the hands were falling apart, and the bracelet was a bit beat.

I've since had Michael Young in HK resurrect the bracelet, and got the movement service performed by Rik Dietel. Now, I'll likely wear it a lot, and I am enjoying it on NATO immensely. I love it without the cyclops.


----------



## ideepc (May 1, 2018)

Mr.Green


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Feels like a 'Tona Tuesday.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Perfection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perpetual Tourist (May 16, 2006)

Explorer II 16570 Polar


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Perpetual Tourist said:


> Explorer II 16570 Polar


This watch grows on me...


----------



## a_carkhuff (Sep 30, 2017)

Just picked up today. My first Rolex. This one is a DJ ref 16220 (although this one has a fluted bezel insert) from 2002.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5-digit change-up today. Have a good Wednesday fellas.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Hump day 1601 two tone










Calibre 1570 circa 1970









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Champions League semi-final day-GO RED BIRDS!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

My favourite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

I've been playing around with straps on the explorer the last couple weeks. Yes, nothing beats the bracelet, but I think straps on the explorer are underappreciated.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

mountain runner said:


> I've been playing around with straps on the explorer the last couple weeks. Yes, nothing beats the bracelet, but I think straps on the explorer are underappreciated.
> 
> View attachment 13107231


Could you tell me more about this strap, please?


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

cptdean said:


> Could you tell me more about this strap, please?


I love this strap. Extremely comfortable.

I purchased mine here
https://shop.hodinkee.com/collections/straps/products/canvas-and-leather-watch-strap

But I recently found what looks like the exact same strap here
https://www.bulangandsons.com/watch-straps/grey-canvas-and-leather-watch-strap.html


----------



## Rebel Rouser (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

mountain runner said:


> I love this strap. Extremely comfortable.
> 
> I purchased mine here
> https://shop.hodinkee.com/collections/straps/products/canvas-and-leather-watch-strap
> ...


Agree, great strap. I bought mine from Bulang & Sons for my Tudor Bronze with is the watch they made if for originally. They also made a leather strap for it which I bought as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

The B&S canvas strap on my Tudor.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


>


Ahh.... the joy of searching for a reed that will actually play


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My Zen watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Submariner


----------



## Tudor1013 (Jan 14, 2018)

Was a "both" kind of day!

JK, just tried on the Batman once last time in comparison.

Absolutely loving my 116710LN!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Today is 116400 time...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

picture share


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Psijason (Apr 13, 2018)

SubC ND. Love my watch!!!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

A hot and sweaty day in the Northeast means bespoke leather straps go in the drawer and it's time for some stainless (that's the keyword right there) steel.


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Red sub with red azaleas today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Psijason said:


> SubC ND. Love my watch!!!


Nice first post - welcome to the forums!


----------



## Psijason (Apr 13, 2018)

Horoticus said:


> Nice first post - welcome to the forums!


Thanks!!! Happy to be here!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Wearing this today BUT I just pulled the trigger on a 16570 Polar Explorer 2 which should arrive next week. Really excited as it will be my first Rolex and first GMT watch 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

sammers said:


> Wearing this today BUT I just pulled the trigger on a 16570 Polar Explorer 2 which should arrive next week. Really excited as it will be my first Rolex and first GMT watch


Welcome, nicely done, and post pics of the PE2 when it arrives.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

sportura said:


> Welcome, nicely done, and post pics of the PE2 when it arrives.


Thanks, I shall!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Well, I bought something new today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## NoSympathy (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MOV said:


> Well, I bought something new today.


Congrats! You're on a roll...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm sure I'm late to this party but I picked up a new IPhone 8+ and can't get over the quality of the camera. That is really sharp detail of the bezel, crown and pushers.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Explorer-ing my options today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> Congrats! You're on a roll...


Ha. Coming from you that means something!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

It's Friday..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day guys, managed to obtain this matte 16750, quite rare I believe.

The difference between this and the 1675 is that the 16750 has a quick set date.

Transitional model, started as matte, I believe around 1981 then moved to the white gold surrounds. Production around four years for the matte dial and a further four for the WG surround, same reference.

Keep well..


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

MOV said:


> Well, I bought something new today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Congratulations!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Still on today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

Getting tyres changed on the car, so sipping crappy coffee while waiting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

a very special Seiko on my wrist for Today ....!!!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brisman said:


> G'day guys, managed to obtain this matte 16750, quite rare I believe.
> 
> The difference between this and the 1675 is that the 16750 has a quick set date.
> 
> ...


 fantastic, Donald! Real beauty there.

Faded 16700 for me today.


----------



## NoSympathy (Jul 1, 2017)

Tried this one in the store recently. A little bit too thick for me but man that red text.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

The Hulk is smashing his way to the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4K


----------



## NoSympathy (Jul 1, 2017)

My Rolex. Im a sucker for deep blue dials. Might trade this in for a BLNR


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

NoSympathy said:


> View attachment 13113641
> 
> 
> My Rolex. Im a sucker for deep blue dials. Might trade this in for a BLNR


Do it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

Lagunatic said:


>


Beautiful. That looks like Robinson Ranch in Rancho Santa Margarita, CA or Coto De Caza.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great weekend chaps









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP8


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Switching it with a Bond NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## blueforest89 (Jan 3, 2015)

Knives and Lint said:


>


Nice shot!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimeTime0099 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm not a huge fan of DJs, but that bezel and dial are making me change my mind.



NoSympathy said:


> View attachment 13113641
> 
> 
> My Rolex. Im a sucker for deep blue dials. Might trade this in for a BLNR


----------



## PrimeTime0099 (Feb 15, 2015)

Great pic! Love the Explorer I!



Michael Day said:


> Explorer-ing my options today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening ... Blue Saturday ... Orange Day ....:-!:-!:-!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


>


Simply classic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

PrimeTime0099 said:


> Great pic! Love the Explorer I!


Two things that give me pleasure in life in one photo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

capt-dim said:


> good evening ... Blue Saturday ... Orange Day ....:-!:-!:-!


I match my strap to my shoes and belt. I never thought about my shirt! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Temps in the 90s today, time to break out the polar...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MOV said:


> Simply classic.


Thank you for the kind words, always appreciated.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Got on my blue suede shoes, mint green trousers, Hulk, and my fedora...ready for the Derby


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

SubC


----------



## NoSympathy (Jul 1, 2017)

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> Do it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already did it!

Now im patiently waiting for the BLNR to come.


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

NoSympathy said:


> Already did it!
> 
> Now im patiently waiting for the BLNR to come.












And I patiently wait for pics of your new arrival.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Cinco de Mayo'n it tonight. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yesterday: Hulk









Today: Batman









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Blingy 15505


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy Sunday ...... b-)

Snowflake ......!!!!!:-!
screenshot windows


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Public Holiday Monday for us guys....


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Brisman said:


> Public Holiday Monday for us guys....


Jealous!! (Of watch and day off) how's the 5726 treating you, Don?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

On a crisp Canberra morning.

...Mike


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND. Great sunday, Gents 









iP8


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Sunday, gents.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Party like it's 1966


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautifull sunny sunday...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Morning bird watching....


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheers gents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

I love it more and more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sub Sunday on a CSW stealth black nato. Doggie approved!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I keep thinking I'll flip the BBR this summer toward a BB 58. Then I put the BBR on and think...no, it wouldn't be redundant to have three divers.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

So shiny..,


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP8


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

redgreenandpurple said:


> I love it more and more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear it! I have one incoming this week and am excited to say the least.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Monday's are never fun but the right watch can make it a bit easier.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My before lunch watch for today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

NATO Monday


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

wildflower and waterfall hike


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## s2kstephen (Aug 14, 2014)

Counting down till retirement on a Mon - BB 79230


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

Summer finally comes to the UK 
teaching my boy to swim ...


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

A splash of blue and red


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Threw my favorite Crown & Buckle strap (the Fennic) on my Black Bay Steel this morning.

Love the BB Steel. Thoroughly modern. And love the really deep brown/black texture of this strap. Super comfortable.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 13117795
> 
> 
> I keep thinking I'll flip the BBR this summer toward a BB 58. Then I put the BBR on and think...no, it wouldn't be redundant to have three divers.


Not sure if this is your cup of tea, but recently came across this combo and found myself wishing I had a red bezel B.B.....










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Monday blues...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## jinusuh (Aug 14, 2013)

Great shots of your watches. I’m hoping i’ll be able to post one of these days (soon hopefully!).


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 13117795
> 
> 
> I keep thinking I'll flip the BBR this summer toward a BB 58. Then I put the BBR on and think...no, it wouldn't be redundant to have three divers.


Also thinking about adding BB58 to my sub and sm300 diver collection 

Today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Not sure if this is your cup of tea, but recently came across this combo and found myself wishing I had a red bezel B.B.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob, looks cool, just ordered one. I'll post some picks when it arrives. Just I have to keep the BBR since I got it a $25 NATO..:-!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Also thinking about adding BB58 to my sub and sm300 diver collection
> 
> Today:
> 
> ...


Excellent, I'll tell my wife..."Oh come on... Dave has three divers!"


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Excellent, I'll tell my wife..."Oh come on... Dave has three drivers!"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Thanks Rob, looks cool, just ordered one. I'll post some picks when it arrives. Just I have to keep the BBR since I got it a $25 NATO..:-!


You Rock!!! I'm excited....

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

daddyKC said:


> A splash of blue and red


Ooh, the blue and red shirt and kicks....you win Monday. I'll try harder on Tuesday.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV to start the work week


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sub


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

I think if you wear a Rolex, you are authorised to enter anywhere, right?


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This one is getting lot's of wrist lately 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yosemite.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Tuesday, gents.


----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

Yesterday...on the beach..









Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Being that it's Tuesday, does this make me a rule follower??? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Palmettoman said:


> Being that it's Tuesday, does this make me a rule follower???


No, it makes you in the wrong forum. It's okay though- we all had our Speedmaster phase.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pelagos for me...


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

14060m...


----------



## willing86 (Dec 7, 2014)

My trusty Rolex Explorer 14270!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry that I have not been around this forum more lately. Still have my beautiful OP34 with silver dial. There has been a new love in my life recently. This is one I saw online over six months ago, but never dreamed I would ever be owning one.

H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds:







Just retired recently, and this is one of my gifts to myself. I will be 69 this year, and I was going to wait for my 70th. But why wait!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP8


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


> Just retired recently, and this is one of my gifts to myself. I will be 69 this year, and I was going to wait for my 70th. But why wait!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


First off, congrats on the milestone.

Next, you have great taste in straps, that one is gorgeous.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer today with the first of the indigenous flame azalea blooms


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> First off, congrats on the milestone.
> 
> Next, you have great taste in straps, that one is gorgeous.


Thank You. I dare say it would be almost impossible to find another strap that works this well. Honestly, I cannot take credit for the strap. It so happens that it is an OEM strap that comes with the watch. This model comes either with this leather strap or an alligator leather strap. I am fortunate that this one has the leather strap, as I don't know how long it would take to order. You see, I never saw one like it. It is Kudu leather. I had to Google it:

The Kudu is sub species of antelope, found in Southern and Eastern Africa. "The Kudu skin are very exclusive and difficult to find. This is a unique, robust leather with natural scratches, scars and marks, due to the rustic bush habitat of these antelope types."

Just one very distinctive feature of this watch. I can't imagine this watch without this strap. Matter of fact, I am going to see if I can order another one for when this one eventually wears out.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Knives and Lint said:


>


Excellent photos. I love this Explorer with the black dial. I think I'm in the minority of those who prefer the black over the white dial. I tried this watch on before, and in spite of it's 42mm case size I found it wore extremely well.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tudor on RubberB









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Excellent photos. I love this Explorer with the black dial. I think I'm in the minority of those who prefer the black over the white dial. I tried this watch on before, and in spite of it's 42mm case size I found it wore extremely well.


Many thanks, my friend...It took some getting used to photographing without AR coating but now I'm starting to get the hang of it. I've been playing around with just embracing it and using the reflection of the sky and trees for a good shot. This was the first time I've found a good angle to capture the date without a reflection of my big dumb head or hands in the shot :-d

Yea, it does indeed wear well. I dig the polar, but for my purposes the black suits me better. It really was the perfect first Rolex for me, and I couldn't be happier with my decision.


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

It's back on the bracelet after quite a long stint on natos. Have a great hump day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Tudor on RubberB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Small rose today









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

sportura said:


>


That is *SWEET* !


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

(14060M)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 13124333
> 
> 
> (14060M)
> ...


What a shot!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> (14060M)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Brilliant picture!!


----------



## mrenvy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Different shades of patina in different lighting


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

This one has a special place in my heart.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13123803











Great watch Mr B. Had the same thought this morning.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Rhorya said:


> That's a nice watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks !

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


79190? Or 79090?

I've looked at these, I like the 79190 a little better. Hard to justify the $ for an eta based watch but the blue ones are good lookers and yours is ultra sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Rhorya said:


> 79190? Or 79090?
> 
> I've looked at these, I like the 79190 a little better. Hard to justify the $ for an eta based watch but the blue ones are good lookers and yours is ultra sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mine is a 79090, serviced by Rolex with factory replacement of almost everything except the movement...so it's like brand new. The only glitch is the dial, which says "Prince Date" which I believe is for the 79190.

Compared to the 79190, the 79090 has a bidirectional bezel and an acrylic crystal.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Rebel Rouser (Mar 12, 2015)

:-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

Aaaah it's time to relax.


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Some beauties here. Anyone know why I cannot post photos now? Never had a problem but the only posting option available to me is via URL. There used to be an option to post directly from the computer


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

thx67 said:


> Some beauties here. Anyone know why I cannot post photos now? Never had a problem but the only posting option available to me is via URL. There used to be an option to post directly from the computer


I've been having the same problem, but if I use the '*Go Advanced*' option then it works as normal.


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Glad its not just me. It worked (photo complete with salt, sand and water stains)



MadMrB said:


> I'm having the same problem, but if you use the '*Go Advanced*' option then it works as normal.


----------



## Perpetual Tourist (May 16, 2006)

Polar 16570 in the sun


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good Thursday, gents.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

New wedding hardware. Enjoying the company of the BBN and my new wife in Santorini!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

TBT overlooking the city


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

nick_sixx said:


> New wedding hardware. Enjoying the company of the BBN and my new wife in Santorini!


Is that the Athina hotel by any chance?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

sportura said:


> Is that the Athina hotel by any chance?


Chromata - I think it's the one next door!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

nick_sixx said:


> Chromata - I think it's the one next door!


Excellent! I thought I recognized the floor and retaining wall from when we were there last year.

You must seek out a restaurant called Rastoni which is 5 minutes from your hotel.....they have the most spectacular sunset views and tremendous food quality. They gave us a table right on the balcony and it was awe inspiring. The boat tour down the funicular at the port that goes out to the volcano and the hot springs is another highlight of Santorini. Enjoy!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Thursday color









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice watch....Love Santorini


----------



## NoSympathy (Jul 1, 2017)

AWWW YESSS THE BLNR CAME IN


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Mine is a 79090, serviced by Rolex with factory replacement of almost everything except the movement...so it's like brand new. The only glitch is the dial, which says "Prince Date" which I believe is for the 79190.
> 
> Compared to the 79190, the 79090 has a bidirectional bezel and an acrylic crystal.
> 
> ...


Well if your ever interested in selling it, I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

My Friday Pelagos. I don't bother to change the dates on my watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

My wife's recent purchase, Day/Date with Lapis Dial.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

And Blue Sub for me..


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

This for Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

PCL bracelet can look very cool if it catches the right light.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Today MIA - Milgauss in action!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

The green one with the green drinks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Sorry that I have not been around this forum more lately. Still have my beautiful OP34 with silver dial. There has been a new love in my life recently. This is one I saw online over six months ago, but never dreamed I would ever be owning one.
> 
> H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds:
> 
> ...


Wow congrats Carl! That fumé dial 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Kind of Casual Friday. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Friday, Atlanta airport hoping there are no more flight delays to get home.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

sportura said:


> Excellent! I thought I recognized the floor and retaining wall from when we were there last year.
> 
> You must seek out a restaurant called Rastoni which is 5 minutes from your hotel.....they have the most spectacular sunset views and tremendous food quality. They gave us a table right on the balcony and it was awe inspiring. The boat tour down the funicular at the port that goes out to the volcano and the hot springs is another highlight of Santorini. Enjoy!


The power of the internet! Food was amazing. View was even better.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy Friday all!










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

nick_sixx said:


> The power of the internet! Food was amazing. View was even better.












AWESOME! So jealous.....we were there last August and had an amazing time.

Glad I could help a fellow WIS and I'm very glad you enjoyed the food and the view. Cheers!


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Started with this...









... while waiting on this.


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Headed out to the coast of Oregon today wearing the EXP II


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

Out doing a bit of exploring with my 2-year old daughter


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP8


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Pelagos for me...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Taking my new summer beach beater out for a spin.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

A busy morning of taking our dog to the vet for a shot, then off to pick up my new car. This will be my wrist companion for my errands!

Have a wonderful Saturday, everyone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Weekend wear....


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

side by side


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Coffee with my Ex2 and an impostor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Lots of NATO's here today. Enjoy the weekend all.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Topgolf next to IAD on a lovely Saturday.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT today. Happy Saturday!!

... just realized I didn't set the date. ?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Versatile

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texex (Mar 14, 2018)

Two of my favorite Rolex. Both of mine are taking the day off, I'm rocking the Tudor Black Bay Bronze Blue.



dimok said:


> side by side


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

That type of night


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND. Great sunday, Gents!









iP8


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

I saw Traf's post and thought, me too. 

Have a great Sunday, everyone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13133835


I like mine more every time I wear it.

Enjoy your day, Sir.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Gloomy day today.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MOV said:


> I saw Traf's post and thought, me too.
> 
> Have a great Sunday, everyone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Looking sharp 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Went with the Aqua for Mother's Day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## risturm (May 9, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day!! My SubC ND and my wife's Constellation.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Mother's Day to everyone!


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

The BLNR on Everest rubber strap today.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Morning all, hope you have a great day


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

traf said:


> Went with the Aqua for Mother's Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one mother of a time keeper...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Double post...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> That's one mother of a time keeper...


 I see what you did there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

traf said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldnt resist, but seriously gorgeous piece, wear it good health fella


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

BB36 as per usual


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Exploring 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

It is Monday. Let's start off the day and week with a simply classic timepiece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

NATO season is almost here, still deciding whether I prefer nylon or leather.


----------



## lovedeep (Jul 24, 2017)

Grantour on NATO


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, Speedy today 









iP8


----------



## Trevorrow (Jul 18, 2012)

Received the call from the AD last week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BB


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot on Maravilla Ln, in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 5/13/2018


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Just got my sub back today after six weeks from being serviced. Truely felt like a lifetime. I hadn't purchased another watch in the 10 years this has been on my wrist. Over the past six weeks it's been at my watchmaker I bought six watches ?. I feel like the madness can stop now...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot on Violeta La, in the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 5/13/2018


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

Dat profile ...


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

DSSD on DAS


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

EDIT - Double Post


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Another 'Tona Tuesday.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Pelagos 2-liner on rubber strap today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)

Tudor Tuesday


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

116610LV today
Cheers


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Tudor BBBeta


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Loving the Pelagos on rubber strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

Lagunatic said:


> Photos shot on the guard gated community of Coto de Caza, Trabuco Canyon, California. 5/13/2018


I knew it! I knew some of your photos were from Coto De Caza/Trabuco Canyon. I was born and raised in Rancho Santa Margarita just outside your gates. When my wife and I got married our first condo was in RSM as well, across from the Lake. Beautiful view in those areas during 4th of July.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Not sure if this is your cup of tea, but recently came across this combo and found myself wishing I had a red bezel B.B.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Rob, it showed up yesterday. Fun strap. Thanks again for your post.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Hey Rob, it showed up yesterday. Fun strap. Thanks again for your post.


Very nice, thanks for sharing, looks fun and summer ready!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13141807


Awesome piece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jester0723 (Feb 4, 2014)

From the office










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

MOV said:


> Awesome piece.


Thank you, I like all the current three varieties of the THC. It will be interesting to see if Tudor decide to put the MT5813 movement into a THC in the future, if they do then I hope they introduce a new variation to host it, perhaps a re-issue of the grey/black Monte Carlo...can but hope :-s


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

A little vintage action to get me over the hump.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> Thank you, I like all the current three varieties of the THC. It will be interesting to see if Tudor decide to put the MT5813 movement into a THC in the future, if they do then I hope they introduce a new variation to host it, perhaps a re-issue of the grey/black Monte Carlo...can but hope :-s
> 
> View attachment 13141987
> 
> ...


The 5813 is a great movement.

I saw that very watch for sale in Atlanta last week for $12,500. It was from 1985, I think.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

White again...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sportura said:


> A little vintage action to get me over the hump.


I absolutely love all your watches, you have great taste


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Open six today


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Just got this today. Cannot tell you how happy I am with it. Before I bought it, I tried on several other watches including two different submariners. But this black Bay with the black bezel was the best watch that I tried on that day.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MOV said:


> The 5813 is a great movement.
> 
> I saw that very watch for sale in Atlanta last week for $12,500. It was from 1985, I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You must have been at Swiss watch expo in Buckhead?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five digit LV today with some of my favorite spring flowers


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

blowfish89 said:


> I absolutely love all your watches, you have great taste


I can't thank you enough for the kind words, it really means a lot. And your Sub is gorgeous, how long have you had it?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

Milgauss surrounded by 12kV switchgear and strong electromagnetic fields


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Cocas said:


> View attachment 13135811


I say this with all sincerity, until I saw your beautiful DJ, I really never liked Roman numerals on a watch dial... your dial looks stunning !


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Autumn has really imposed itself today... already wearing wool to stave off the cold...

















:-!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Pimmsley said:


> Autumn has really imposed itself today... already wearing wool to stave off the cold...
> 
> View attachment 13143109
> 
> ...


Where is the place?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Solidarity with the royal groom!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Mornin' everyone. I had a chance to get caught up with this thread last night...so many fantastic watches.

The sub is on an Erika's strap that I thought had been lost. So glad I was wrong.

Hope Thursday treats you all well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

The GV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I've always been a fan of Thursdays. Enjoy yours, gentlemen.


----------



## illini675 (Jul 8, 2015)

Trusty sub for a work-from-home Thursday b-)


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

sammers said:


> Solidarity with the royal groom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see an Explorer II it puts me in a good mood. Will be my next Rolex no doubt.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sportura said:


> I can't thank you enough for the kind words, it really means a lot. And your Sub is gorgeous, how long have you had it?


I have had it 2.5 years now. I wear it almost every day.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Flex Luthor said:


> Every time I see an Explorer II it puts me in a good mood. Will be my next Rolex no doubt.


Yeah, I agree. They're one of the fun pieces in the sports range along with the Milgauss.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Enjoy your Thursday, gentleman.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

batman1345 said:


> Where is the place?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Hi, this is on Collins Street in Melbourne looking up towards Bourke St


----------



## statusku0 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Order of the swords and shield...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Took the BBB out for some adult beverages









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sub, caramel cheesecake and iced coffee ... life is good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Yesterday 









Today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> I've always been a fan of Thursdays. Enjoy yours, gentlemen.


...was that in anyvway Douglas Adams related ? Cool...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Some more Collins St but with my casual Friday intruder on the wrist 

























Happy Friday all


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

With my dear fiancée
Have a fabulous day chaps 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem (May 21, 2010)

alex79 said:


> With my dear fiancée
> Have a fabulous day chaps
> 
> 
> ...


Alex79, I see your DJ and GMT, and raise you a DJ and GMT! My wife of 17 years wears hers everyday, it's her only watch. She and her DJ are just as pretty as the day I met both of them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Here's to a very casual Friday. Enjoy yours, gents.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

On the way to pick up my #1 girl. My little blond haired-blue eyed- Mexican daughter!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND  Great weekend, Gents!









iP8


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Explorer today.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Friday members:-!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

An afternoon change...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

The polar on an mnstrap, nicely colour coordinated


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

black bay again


----------



## Mycool307 (Feb 13, 2014)

carman63 said:


> Explorer today.


What a gorgeous watch! 
Every day when I peruse this thread, inevitably an Explorer I appears and makes me weak. I love it's simplicity and elegance. I want one, but can't find any. I've called six AD's around me with no luck. Are others seeing any?


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP8


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mycool307 said:


> What a gorgeous watch!
> Every day when I peruse this thread, inevitably an Explorer I appears and makes me weak. I love it's simplicity and elegance. I want one, but can't find any. I've called six AD's around me with no luck. Are others seeing any?


I found this one a couple of weeks ago at the same AD I found a GMT a few weeks prior to that. This AD is ~2 hours from me, and I live in the DC area (easily 4+ ADs in this area). The local ADs haven't had much in the SS Sports line.


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Dupe post. Originally got an error telling me I was to wait 10 seconds between posts, but I never received anything to indicate my original reply posted? Bug with the 'quick reply' feature?


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Today, Black Bay Steel&Gold


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Cellini on my wife wrist


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

New to me 16570 for the weekend









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Watching the Royal Wedding, dressed for the occasion with the Crown.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Having dinner with my wife


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Golden Reflection


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Powering up before some morning mountain biking.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

big_slacker said:


> Powering up before some morning mountain biking.


The perfect NATO for that piece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Still deciding?


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1675 in a little college town for commencement










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Out with friends and my new BBB. I seriously love this watch!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

WatchProblem said:


> Alex79, I see your DJ and GMT, and raise you a DJ and GMT! My wife of 17 years wears hers everyday, it's her only watch. She and her DJ are just as pretty as the day I met both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, nice photo and thumbs up on the 17 years of marriage =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, JLC today  Great sunday!









iP8


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

Another day with loads of sun.


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

Lovatt Tweed jacket, leather strap, rolex Submariner no date.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My first watch for the day.

Hope everyone have a grand Sunday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## knebo (Jun 13, 2017)

not a real dive watch, but does its job beautifully -- my Tudor Heritage Ranger


----------



## knebo (Jun 13, 2017)

wanted to delete this accidental duplicate post but didn't figure out how to..


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

In the sea


----------



## Perpetual Tourist (May 16, 2006)

Taking a break from London in Granada with the Explorer II 16570


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

About to head out to run some errands, including a leather strap for this one.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13152181


One of my three favorite watches from Tudor.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Gorgeous Sunday in New York. Hope yours is just as nice.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Delivered the graduation gift, got the reaction I was hoping for, great accomplishment for son......and Dad. Cheers!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Time to mow the lawn now that the weeklong rain has finally stopped...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Im a coffee drinker... so you know where Im going with......!!:-!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Wrapping up a great weekend.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Starting the week with Style ;-)


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Double post :-s


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Today with my best one!


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

One of my favorite combinations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Oyster prince 7909









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Stellar Monday weather in the Northeast.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Green today
Cheers


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

For something called the Polar, it's a great summer watch!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perpetual Tourist (May 16, 2006)

Church wedding in Granada, Spain.


----------



## illini675 (Jul 8, 2015)

Shades of gray in Chicago today.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

continued explorin today


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Heading home......


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hulky Tues:


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Or a TT blue dial sub with ceramic bezel...
Hard to choose, the reason leads towards the crown but the emotion gets a bit out of control as you can see 

Wearing my 16710 now =)

Cheers guys ^^









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

DSSD JC on Everest


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Still trying to figure out if nylon NATO's are right for a Sub.


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Gorgeous! 
May I ask how can you preserve condition like that?
I look like a new watch unworn before.



LovecK said:


> Today with my best one!
> View attachment 13154547


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

pitiwong said:


> Gorgeous!
> May I ask how can you preserve condition like that?
> I look like a new watch unworn before.


Of course, watch is 2009!, bought from the watch collector, unpolished! It was not used as a watch, just only as a fullfiled dream...  it has some marks of use, but just only minimum....


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Back home...and, work....


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

On MNstrap


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

sweeperdk01 said:


> On MNstrap


Nice. I have almost the same color scheme going here









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> Still trying to figure out if nylon NATO's are right for a Sub.


Perfect!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> Still trying to figure out if nylon NATO's are right for a Sub.


Perfect!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

DSSD


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

deepsea03 said:


> DSSD


Pieces of a watch doesn't count!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Hulky Tues:
> 
> View attachment 13156763


Yeah man...,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

hun23 said:


> gmt


I have to know, what is that in the background?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

a sushi tower called a Panaroma


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

sportura said:


> Still trying to figure out if nylon NATO's are right for a Sub.


In my opinion they are just right


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Or a TT blue dial sub with ceramic bezel...
> Hard to choose, the reason leads towards the crown but the emotion gets a bit out of control as you can see
> 
> Wearing my 16710 now =)
> ...


These were all from Blok M Plaza?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> These were all from Blok M Plaza?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good eye bud 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a fabulous day gents









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## brdet (Feb 27, 2018)

Newly acquired and very pleased.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

a little scotch in LV this weekend


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

hun23 said:


> a sushi tower called a Panaroma


I was focusing on the food...

Looks yum!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Temperatures rising so back to steel today.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> Still trying to figure out if nylon NATO's are right for a Sub.


Considering that the original military subs were most likely worn on a NATO strap, it's more natural than the bracelet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Time to mow the lawn now that the weeklong rain has finally stopped...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rain here has been BRUTAL. I got caught in yesterday's deluge during rush hour near 18th and F, and made the terrible decision to press on to Farragut West. Ended up with two inches of water inside of my Aldens. 

Beautiful today tho!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

50 ...51 years later b-)


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13159717


Have you ever had a leather strap on this watch?

I have a strap from Toshi that I hope arrives tomorrow I'm hoping I like on this piece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

An 114060 for the first part of my Wednesday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

New to me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Explorer 114270


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

MOV said:


> Have you ever had a leather strap on this watch?
> 
> I have a strap from Toshi that I hope arrives tomorrow I'm hoping I like on this piece.


No I haven't, I'm definitely a bracelet person, there is only a couple of watches I'll wear on leather. I love seeing watches on leather, but I've got some serious OCD regarding straps  ...hence I have a draw full of those once tried.

I'm sure yours will look great, and look forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

An afternoon change...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tying out the OEM leather for a change.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Got home early and headed to the back porch. Kindle. Coffee. Unwind. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

1965 Tudor Big Rose Oyster Prince

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

borchard929 said:


> 1965 Tudor Big Rose Oyster Prince


Post the title of the watch you're wearing but not the photo.

Much less pressure this way. Me likey.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K for hump day this week, it really doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

36 is perfect


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Green Thursday


----------



## JohnnyOBlack (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Have a great Thursday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Incoming guys and... 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice to start off his fine day with.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BB today


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

214270 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagialkobi (Oct 18, 2013)

statusku0 said:


> View attachment 13145339


What an insane Bezel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagialkobi (Oct 18, 2013)

sportura said:


>


Nice strap, from C&B?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

DSSD JC


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Blue Smiley for a while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

At the airport again. This makes 8 trips so far this year. This trip is special - my father's 90th birthday. The GMTs are getting a workout this year.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

sagialkobi said:


> Nice strap, from C&B?





















Thanks! From Colareb, the Siena in black. The one below is their Vienza in mud brown. They make great straps, highly recommended.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LVc today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Was the sub yesterday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

My favourite watch, others come and impress for a while, but then I turn back to this again, Awesome watch. One day I'll get a sub, but for now this is my choice.


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Checking in with the Black Bay Blue!


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Daytona Friday


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

sportura said:


> Post the title of the watch you're wearing but not the photo.
> 
> Much less pressure this way. Me likey.


yeah, tried twice. Kept getting an error message. Was driving, so I didnt try again


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Let the holiday weekend begin.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tudor 7016/0 circa 1968










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

coffee time ....


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

coffee time .... :-!:-!:-!


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Just the other day!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)

Love this thing


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

16570 feeling great today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B_M_F_710 (Sep 11, 2016)

Beautiful and clean! 16220 I picked up yesterday. Any recommendations for straps on Amazon Prime?


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

1965 Tudor Oyster Prince and day-drinking. Great combo.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Friday before a 3 day weekend, ahhhhhh......


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Friday before a 3 day weekend, ahhhhhh......
View attachment 13166759


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Anyone else having trouble with the site doing double posts? Operator error likely, sorry!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Three day weekend, almost 3:00, think I'll call it an early day.









Have a peaceful weekend guys.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Octopus fresh from the sea(master)


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


>


Just pretty much perfect!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Away in Maine on the beach is no place for a Rolex so it's summer beater time. Forgive me and have a good Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB, this is the new strap that arrived yesterday from the U.K.

Enjoy your weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Just pretty much perfect!


Thanks so much, that means a lot coming from you.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Perpetual Tourist (May 16, 2006)

My wife and I spent the early part of the day taking some photos to mark a milestone in the pregnancy. The Explorer II 16570 is my only watch for the moment, and perhaps a fitting one as well to accompany me on this brand new adventure ;-)


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

This was a nice day in the mountains.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

Some new shoes for the SubC. Timing my steaks on the grill and enjoying a Dos Equis.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP8


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

116622 on a scorcher of a Sunday.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

LHD while watching the Indy 500


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Tetragrammaton said:


> 116622 on a scorcher of a Sunday.


Winner of today's Strap Of The Day award.

Congrats.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BB again


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

Hulk.....


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. 5/27/2018


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 5/27/2018


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Breakfast this morning at 9,000 feet.









































I have no idea what that lizard was, but was happy I had my trusty Black Bay on.


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Trusty Black Bay!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

One month in and it feels like we have always been together.









Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Yesterdays 3cm 'dive'


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice through lunch today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Hanging at the beach with a beater is always a fun changeup but it's nice to be back home with the real deal.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

Sidelined.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 5/27/2018


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Something different today.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV Sub to start the short week


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Day 4 with my new Explorer!


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

76200


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Evolution of my two watch collection over the times.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My little 2-liner on another rainy Florida day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Getting some use out of the leather straps before it's too hot and they need a sabbatical until October.


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

Haven't decided if it's a keeper yet. Wish they kept it at 40mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Taught myself to knit so I could make my little girl a rainbow scarf.


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

Steel Tudor Black Bay


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

So glad they made this in a 42mm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patrick17 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Finally figured out how to remove the bracelet and threw the NF on a Pelagos rubber strap today (it is VERY comfortable). FYI if you're having issues removing the bracelet, the thumbtack method worked for me: https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/how-remove-tudor-pelagos-endlink-60-seconds-less-936031.html









Do you guys think the gap between the case and rubber is noticeable/distracting? Functionally on the wrist it works great but tolerances could be more flush with the case/lugs...


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Taswell said:


> This one ....
> View attachment 734522


Seadweller









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 5/27/2018


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Finally figured out how to remove the bracelet and threw the NF on a Pelagos rubber strap today (it is VERY comfortable). FYI if you're having issues removing the bracelet, the thumbtack method worked for me: https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/how-remove-tudor-pelagos-endlink-60-seconds-less-936031.html
> 
> Do you guys think the gap between the case and rubber is noticeable/distracting? Functionally on the wrist it works great but tolerances could be more flush with the case/lugs...
> 
> View attachment 13179545


I don't think the gap is too bad. I almost bought a NF on strap and noticed a bit of a gap on the official strap. Looks good. Wonder if my ad will let me order a pelagos strap?


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy Hump Day all!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just in. Pelagos LHD.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

It's been a long day...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dweller at the movies


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer for a late day at the office


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

16220 at work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Bring it on Thursday!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP8


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry for double post


iP8


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Something different today. Seiko 6309 from 1981. My second favorite diver. Have a great Thursday everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

As the summer is here, tried the Pelagos on the rubber strap. Certainly makes it more casual. Great that Tudor bundle such a good strap in alongside their fantastic bracelet.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

vintage aesthetic today ...b-)


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)

Finally got myself a BLNR yesterday! Couldn't size the bracelet in time so I swapped it quickly for the Everest Rubber Strap instead. Very comfy!


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)

Double posting for some reason...


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Expl to negotiate a November and December job..


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 5/27/2018


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

1954 big bubbleback oyster perpetual


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Tudor got so much right with this watch. IMHO


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

Desk Diver today


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## illini675 (Jul 8, 2015)

Pretty much every day :roll:


----------



## JohnnyOBlack (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

DSSD for Casual Friday


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

It's hot, so a strap change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Went down a different path today.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 5/27/2018


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Great start to the weekend...


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

Congrats for Rolex owners. Someday I'll have one...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Non-Rolex this afternoon...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New incoming Tudor Pelagos In blue. Forgot how light it was...good to be back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sat night


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

About to start running errands.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Brilliant sunshine today, have a great weekend Gents.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

SD


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

after log time ... my red rose .......!!!!!!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

after log time ... my red rose .......!!!!!!

View attachment 13187391


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona with dinner


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

illini675 said:


> View attachment 13184305
> 
> 
> Pretty much every day :roll:


997?


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Exploring b-)














































At the top of the trail there's a beautiful little lake nestled in the mountains, half frozen




























Heard a rumble, looked up, and was able to catch a view of a small avalanche. Unfortunately it was over before I could get my camera into video mode


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

In the shade:


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Dressing up the BLNR for a family friend's wedding

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

We're having one of those lie-around-the-house-doing-nothing Sunday's so the 16610 is the right watch for today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Two-handed for a moment there...









Pepsi accompanying me, IAD->SEA-TAC


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Took the Black Bay on a 17 mile hike last night in the Santa Catalina Mountains.









Ran into theses two guys before it got dark.









Friends should never eat friends.

Saw this guy too.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I retired the SKX I was wearing earlier today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

First full day in the land of 1000 smiles

Have a great day, people!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sub 114060


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 6/3/2018


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. 6/3/2018


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

^^^ California is such a beautiful state.

Mr. Sun came out for a long awaited visit this morning. Hope things dry out a little today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

After back-to-back four day work weeks going back today is hard. Bringing out the emotional support watch to get me through.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry, no Rolex today






..can't believe that summer swim team practice has started already!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Burger timer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Aquanaut


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

New acquisition.

Squale 1521. Not quite SubC quality but pretty darned fun.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> Sorry, no Rolex today
> View attachment 13193599
> ..can't believe that summer swim team practice has started already!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love love love that pam


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Love love love that pam


I do not "get" Panerai

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Running with something a bit different today, doesn't see much wrist-time these days.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BBPP said:


> I do not "get" Panerai
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry? Good thing you don't have to


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BB today


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

No Rolex or Tudor today.


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

76200


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Gents...Been away from this amazing thread for a while. Got a call from Harrods yesterday. Long 5 months' wait finally has paid off


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Sri said:


> Hello Gents...Been away from this amazing thread for a while. Got a call from Harrods yesterday. Long 5 months' wait finally has paid off


That is amazingly beautiful watch. I hope I could get the green one too. Impossible here in Finland I guess. Gongratulations! :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sassi said:


> That is amazingly beautiful watch. I hope I could get the green one too. Impossible here in Finland I guess. Gongratulations! :-!


Thank you. Hope you get one.. Cheers


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sri said:


> Hello Gents...Been away from this amazing thread for a while. Got a call from Harrods yesterday. Long 5 months' wait finally has paid off


Great job, wear in good health!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sri said:


> Hello Gents...Been away from this amazing thread for a while. Got a call from Harrods yesterday. Long 5 months' wait finally has paid off


Congrats mate ... amazing watch the greeeeeeeen BB .....:-!:-!:-!:-! wear it in health 

red BB for me .....b-)b-)b-)


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

DJ today, happy mid-week everyone....


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Quick trip to Pittsburgh


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Tudor Pelagos ETA 2-liner for hump day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Sunset here in Finland.


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

sportura said:


> Great job, wear in good health!


1. Sportura, mate, NEVER stop posting pics of the Daytona. I am obsessed with the black dial ceramic.

2. Why do people on this forum say "wear it in good health"? It is, in my view, such an odd expression. It makes no sense. Let's all stop molesting the English language and put that silly saying in the bin. How about "Nice choice. Enjoy it!" as a simple, and sensible, substitute?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

sportura said:


>


Nice choice. Enjoy it!

(I lead by example)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Black Bay S&G


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Exploring the TV options with a mancold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BBPP said:


> 1. Sportura, mate, NEVER stop posting pics of the Daytona. I am obsessed with the black dial ceramic.












I aim to please. The morning sun looks great on the 116500. Have a great Thursday, gents.


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Sri said:


> Hello Gents...Been away from this amazing thread for a while. Got a call from Harrods yesterday. Long 5 months' wait finally has paid off


That is just awesome Sri. You are starting to make me have bad thoughts.


----------



## kennkez (Jun 5, 2018)

Looking good with this


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

The black-red AP


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

76200 on vintage Eulit strap


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Air-King today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Thursday, The Tudor Heritage Black Bay Bronze.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Ranger


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switch for the evening.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five digit LV while visiting the Cape Hatteras Lighthouse today


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Just a gorgeous morning. Happy Friday to you all.


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

I like this model very much, but so far it has only tried on and looked closer:




























Well, I myself own such a model Tudor:


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

It's Friday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Still with this









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Happy Friday!


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

GMT today


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

With new shoes








For my son


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm late posting today. Enjoying back porch time this afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

No idea as to why it double posted. Guess it will be a doubles weekend.


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

I had on this but its days are numbered.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Haveston strap


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180608/b96c9d90d021ffcb44afb5330dc107el

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dankovfilm1 (Oct 30, 2016)

I feel like I may regret selling this one...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BBB


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Lealole (Dec 22, 2014)

Black Bay Bonze:


----------



## Perpetual Tourist (May 16, 2006)

Babymoon in Santorini


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Swapped out the Everest for a Ted Su strap.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Saturday to all.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

The blue one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## digikam (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrisautry (Nov 3, 2015)

Any strap idea's


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You have impeccable taste.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

BBPP said:


> You have impeccable taste.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How very kind.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

MOV said:


> How very kind.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


True, and self-serving ...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Saturday at Lowe's.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Styling Saturday


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

BBPP said:


> True, and self-serving ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a classic and iconic watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

all green


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

dimok said:


> all green


Nice choice. Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Was fun sneaking out with the wife for a nice lunch yesterday. Have a great Sunday, gents.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Sunny Sunday


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Bracelet, nato, leather...doesn't matter. It's always so nice to have on. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digikam (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

A little 10 mile trek through the pines and aspens this morning.

















































Have a great Sunday guys!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Back on bracelet


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

PAM


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hello Gents...Been away from this amazing thread for a while. Got a call from Harrods yesterday. Long 5 months' wait finally has paid off


Congrats Sri, amazing pickup . Love those Tudor Black Bays!

Here's some Dark BB love on RubberB



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Love doing paperwork from my back porch. Well, rephrased...don't love doing the paperwork, but am enjoying the location. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Tudor 76200


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Harrods BB, such a lovely piece... Cheers


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Day date today...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Had this on a Ted Su for today. 









Then switched to an Everest.


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLNR


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

dimok said:


> BLNR


Great timepiece + a great automobile!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

What do mean by that..??


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV again today


----------



## JohnnyOBlack (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sub


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Whipping through all my leather straps this month as pretty soon it's going to be too hot and sweaty to risk them and they'll be packed away until September.


----------



## digikam (Sep 17, 2012)

gorgeous!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I keep my Rolex family with pointed crown guards:


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Watching the sun set plotting my next batch of moves.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

Hulk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tudor1013 (Jan 14, 2018)

Seems like a 2fer kind of day 

Anyone else love the way the light hits the new Oystersteel and Everose Gold model??


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry no rolex for 2 days.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Today


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Maiden said:


> Day date today...


Nice choice. Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

raze said:


> Sub


Great photo. Our watch looks perfect in it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Just woke up. Going to wear one of these. Just not sure which.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Although my new SD43 has been getting the Lion's share of wrist time, the 16600 will always get a turn! :-!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Same as every day!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Under the radar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Tudor1013 said:


> Seems like a 2fer kind of day
> 
> Anyone else love the way the light hits the new Oystersteel and Everose Gold model??












I tried that one on yesterday, unfortunately it looks like the lighting was awful.....not so bad in person. It really is nice on the wrist.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Purple Thursday


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

54 years old and I'm thinking it might be his first trip to Home Depot.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Crabtree said:


> Purple Thursday
> View attachment 13220959


Cool combo Crabtree. Wearing it like a Boss! I went with Blue Thursday.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

#TudorThursday


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Black Bay Black









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Um... I went to the AD today... I think I'm still in shock..


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Pimmsley said:


> Um... I went to the AD today... I think I'm still in shock..
> 
> View attachment 13223161


I thought someone had resurrected a thread from 2011 for a moment. I dont believe you. Go back to that place tomorrow and youll find there isnt even an AD there but a mysterious second hand sewing machine shop that only opens once a year. Was there a flash of purple light and a drop in temperature before you went in? If so you have experienced a phenomena that has never happened to anyone before and slipped into a parallel universe where you can buy a sport rolex. Enjoy your watch but im telling you now, when you get home, your key wont work, your wife wont recognise you and all animals will be walking backwards.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

thx67 said:


> I thought someone had resurrected a thread from 2011 for a moment. I dont believe you. Go back to that place tomorrow and youll find there isnt even an AD there but a mysterious second hand sewing machine shop that only opens once a year. Was there a flash of purple light and a drop in temperature before you went in? If so you have experienced a phenomena that has never happened to anyone before and slipped into a parallel universe where you can buy a sport rolex. Enjoy your watch but im telling you now, when you get home, your key wont work, your wife wont recognise you and all animals will be walking backwards.


Thank you sir, you had me LOL... I think you may be on to something though,.. I'm about 20 mins from home... fingers crossed ;-)


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Um... I went to the AD today... I think I'm still in shock..
> 
> View attachment 13223161


Nice choice. Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

BBPP said:


> Nice choice. Enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you ! I feel very special, it was a crazy week...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Glorious weather today, have a great Friday gents.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> Um... I went to the AD today... I think I'm still in shock..
> 
> View attachment 13223161


Very nice!  I picked one of those up this week as well, I'll post pics this evening after work.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Very nice!  I picked one of those up this week as well, I'll post pics this evening after work.


Thank you  and congratulations my friend... see you in thr LP thread soon...:-!


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digikam (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Tudor 76200


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Friday afternoon nato change up


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Crabtree said:


> Friday afternoon nato change up
> View attachment 13224901


You look ready for a relaxing weekend!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Pimmsley said:


> Um... I went to the AD today... I think I'm still in shock..


Congrats M8 - the Sub (nodate) is a cult classic b-) - well done!!! Enjoy :-!

TGIF


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ND to end the week

I'll post soon in the LP thread Pim. I could have staged a shot with an LP this evening but it wouldn't seem honest if I wasn't listening to it. My family and I just got home from a two week holiday and first day back at work was brutal. I have golf planned with my sons Sunday but tomorrow will be musical therapy


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

Tried on some watches...


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Lowest tide of the year today...Spent some time "Exploring" some of the creatures in the tidal zone with the kids b-)


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

First drive in a submarine... :-d


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Crabtree said:


> Friday afternoon nato change up
> View attachment 13224901


Awesome combo! Where did you get that strap from if i may ask?


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Crabtree said:


> Friday afternoon nato change up
> View attachment 13224901


Awesome combo! Where did you get that strap from if i may ask?


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

It's a Polar day today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My first watch, twice for some reason??


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP8


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Champagne..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

Lume shot.....


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Knives and Lint said:


> Lowest tide of the year today...Spent some time "Exploring" some of the creatures in the tidal zone with the kids b-)


Love the watch, own one myself. That said, seems you would also own the Batman as well. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carter001 (Nov 11, 2012)

New yesterday









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

carter001 said:


> New yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you liking it thus far?

I'm still not sure if I will keep mine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

What a glorious winter's day here in Australia. I hope that you all are having a great weekend!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

tomatoes said:


> Awesome combo! Where did you get that strap from if i may ask?


Have purchased several natos from cheapestnatostraps.com (yes, really their name!). Shipping takes a couple weeks to the States from their location in (I think) Sweden, but good straps at great value. Really like this one in the Le Mans, Porsche Gulf livery, in honor of the running of the race just getting underway today.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Peg on rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carter001 (Nov 11, 2012)

MOV said:


> How are you liking it thus far?
> 
> I'm still not sure if I will keep mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It's fantastic. The colours are perfect in my opinion and it goes with everything.

I've asked if he can get me a Daytona to go with it....I'll see how that goes

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

New to me, first rainy morning coffee trip...


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

...Milgauss









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Great weekend to all.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Love the open 6's and 9's


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm walking on sunshine!

Rolex Yacht-Master 116622


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

1675 and Luigi Bosca









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

MOV said:


> Love the watch, own one myself. That said, seems you would also own the Batman as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks brother!...And yes, I think the Batman would suit me well. One day perhaps. I wanted the ExpII to be my first Rolex because it appealed to me as a rugged outdoor adventure watch, and I liked the idea that (even though that is where Rolex's heritage lies) it's not the first thing that always comes to mind when people think of the brand. The Batman is a stunning piece however, and truth be told black/bold blue is probably my favorite color combo in life.


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Took a little hike with the fam today b-)


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Knives and Lint said:


> Thanks brother!...And yes, I think the Batman would suit me well. One day perhaps. I wanted the ExpII to be my first Rolex because it appealed to me as a rugged outdoor adventure watch, and I liked the idea that (even though that is where Rolex's heritage lies) it's not the first thing that always comes to mind when people think of the brand. The Batman is a stunning piece however, and truth be told black/bold blue is probably my favorite color combo in life.


I'm still trying to figure out if I love my Batman. I just thought with your 'Name' the Batman seems appropriate.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

omega on today


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

although we're hitting 110+ degrees here in Phoenix, the southwest can be gorgeous sometimes, w/ the BB36


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Green today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

andrejb said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which bracelet is it?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

For Father's Day a flight where I got to pilot mid air


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Buying my own breakfast today wasn't what I expected but with the right watch, the right wife, and the right kids I'm living the dream.

Happy Father's Day to you all.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys,

With a mate, one on the left for me.....right is looking pretty good.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

GMT Master for Fathers Day today and thinking of my dad. He wasn't a watch guy at all, yet this watch is a touchstone for me to him-he was a big commercial aviation buff, and my childhood in the 60/70s included frequent trips to O'Hare airport in Chicago to see the big jets and drop offs and pick ups from his business trips. He kept a bit of PanAm stock right up until they folded, just so he could receive their annual report and it's great photography. Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Snowflake 









iP8


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

Rolex 1003 on a bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Headed out for Father's Day with dads watch on.



Miss you Dad, you had great taste in watches. Happy Fathers Day guys!


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just for fun, switching bracelets





































Happy Father's Day yo all the WIS Dads out there

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ranger


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Since today is "my day" I decided to make it a four watch day and wear a few different pieces that bring me a great deal of enjoyment. Started with the Turtle to hit some of our favorite outdoor spots, then the EXPII to do the same plus go grab a bite, followed by the Khaki for some time relaxing and playing in the back yard, and finally switched to the PO to go view the sunset. It's been a helluva weekend...Hope all the Dads out there had a great Father's day! b-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Barton strap.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

14060M

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 13231285
> 
> 
> 14060M
> ...


I will never tire of looking at that reference.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

seiko diver on this AM


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

#bluewatchmonday


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Just arrived via FedEx..... so I'll likely be wearing it for several days


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer on nato for this ninety two degree start to the week


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Spunwell said:


> Explorer on nato for this ninety two degree start to the week


Winner of today's _WRUW Most Unique Strap, Plaid & Argyle Category_ award.

Congrats.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

sportura said:


> Winner of today's _WRUW Most Unique Strap, Plaid & Argyle Category_ award.
> 
> Congrats.


Alright....finally won something


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This one still on









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

put a crown on


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

I'm at starbucks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## shapz (Nov 6, 2016)

Late 90s 14060









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

1601









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

- 14060M -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Back to work after 4 day weekend...


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

BBB ETA









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

116000 in the morning sun. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

Burgo79

is that a barton quick release? Thanks


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

wickets said:


> Burgo79
> 
> is that a barton quick release? Thanks


Hey mate. 
Suede strap is from Cousins UK (bought a spring bar tool and you know the story, ended up with a whole bunch of other things in the shopping cart too). Perlon is from HNS. Was looking for an Eulit perlon but wanted beige braid and black hardware.

Best,
B79


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

Burgo79 said:


> Perlon is from HNS. Was looking for an Eulit perlon but wanted beige braid and black hardware.
> 
> Best,
> B79


Thanks for the info, especially about the perlon. Eulit needs to hire a colour designer lol


----------



## Tudor1013 (Jan 14, 2018)

Tetragrammaton said:


> #bluewatchmonday


Yachtmaster on the Perlon looks INCREDIBLE!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Just arrived to my hotel in NYC. Time to move the hour hand...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

BBN on the bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

brats n beer in good ol' solvang today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II for hump day this week


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Few sneaky shots from last night pre gig set up/soundcheck...


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Tudor 76200


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual. Was irresistible to me when the AD brought this one out on Monday.
Btw, to every one, go check out the new OP 39 with black dial. It's a stunner!
Btw2, how can I rotate pics here 'cuz I can't get them right...


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

blenng83 said:


> Rolex Oyster Perpetual. Was irresistible to me when the AD brought this one out on Monday.
> Btw, to every one, go check out the new OP 39 with black dial. It's a stunner!
> Btw2, how can I rotate pics here 'cuz I can't get them right...
> 
> View attachment 13238767


Amazing! I just bought mine on Tuesday from AD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Visiting colleges in New England with my son today.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I've been wearing my new Tuna for the last 2 weeks so just getting caught up on the thread. 
Wore the sub today for the first time in awhile.









And the mistress









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Pelagos back on the wrist!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Today is my 50th birthday, and the Explorer was my present (I received it early). Here's my son admiring what will someday be his.


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Happy birthday...
Great watch... on my list to have one day...
Cheers


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm sure there might be some bias on my part, but I have to say even after 48 years this watch still looks good.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 13239941
> 
> 
> I'm sure there might be some bias on my part, but I have to say even after 48 years this watch still looks good.


I don't think anyone disagrees with that.


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Black Bay Burgundy on the OEM Black fabric strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

s&g evening duty


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 13239941
> 
> 
> I'm sure there might be some bias on my part, but I have to say even after 48 years this watch still looks good.


Did the hour hand take the day off? ;-)


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Palmettoman said:


> . Did the hour hand take the day off? ;-)


.
:-d


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Mil









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sporting the greenie today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

Black Bay on the bus


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

1675









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Barton Elite today


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP8


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Tudor 76200


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Closing in on the weekend! Have a good one guys!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Can't seem to shake off this combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sub


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

BBB









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Milly









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

Sun's out.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Speedy green gloves


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I had this strap made from vintage canvas and it just arrived from Nicaragua having been driven 170km through several armed roadblocks to make it to the Fedex office in Managua.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP8


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wearing this guy...

















Spent a very pleasant morning in Philly at the Horological Society of New York's class held there, and disassembled and reassembled this ETA movement. Really fun experience, highly recommended.


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Wearing this guy...


When ever I see the Sea-Dweller (and especially the 43mm one) I think about my favorite quote from the WWII movie U-571. Such great depth that the watch can go.

Asking about the submarine they are on.

Marine Maj. Coonan: How deep does this thing go?

Lt. Commander Mike Dahlgren: Oh, she'll go all the way to the bottom if we don't stop her.


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Wearing this guy...


When ever I see the Sea-Dweller (and especially the 43mm one) I think about my favorite quote from the WWII movie U-571. Such great depth that the watch can go.

Asking about the submarine they are on.

Marine Maj. Coonan: How deep does this thing go?

Lt. Commander Mike Dahlgren: Oh, she'll go all the way to the bottom if we don't stop her.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

another GMT


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Great sunday, Gents 









iP8


----------



## carter001 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sunny Sunday









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

From early this morning...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sunday Blue









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Couldn't help myself... another shot of my baby


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

carter001 said:


> Sunny Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I'm a fan and owner of both brands as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jamess6836 (Mar 4, 2017)

Down the beach with the bb


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sd4k


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This one is back









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Vintage canvas is very comfortable, compliments a vintage watch quite nicely too.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

THG said:


> Can't seem to shake off this combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you Batman1345 as you gave me the 10K like on this post....wow! 7+ years since I joined these forums, where does time go?


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Can't get enough... of that funky stuff...

Have a great Monday :-!


----------



## mrenvy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Testing new image host after imgur went dark.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

mrenvy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooh, nice complimentary colouring in that pic !


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Just waiting to pick up my son from Scouts earlier tonight...









Tudor Heritage Black Bay Bronze


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

It is raining...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good morning and happy week ahead ...!!!:-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

1016 hasn't been getting enough wrist time in the past few months. Aiming to correct that.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

The Explorer has dramatically improved my every day carry set.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

cptdean said:


> The Explorer has dramatically improved my every day carry set.


Definitely.

Now get yourself an Apple leather case, that Otterbox is overkill.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

cptdean said:


> The Explorer has dramatically improved my every day carry set.


Subaru?


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

sportura said:


> Definitely.
> 
> Now get yourself an Apple leather case, that Otterbox is overkill.


Yep. The case was issued (along with the iPhone 7) by my employer. Already eyeing replacements.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

LovecK said:


> Subaru?


Yep, 2015 Impreza Sport. It's slower than it looks, but I love it.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

cptdean said:


> Yep, 2015 Impreza Sport. It's slower than it looks, but I love it.


 I have Forester XT 2016. It's faster than it looks and I love it too...


----------



## digikam (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

New addition! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Minty 1972 Prince Oysterdate 'Jumbo'









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Flex Luthor said:


> New addition!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new piece. I must say it's a really tempting one. Got to love that classic Rolex style and solidity with under the radar class.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

sammers said:


> Congratulations on the new piece. I must say it's a really tempting one. Got to love that classic Rolex style and solidity with under the radar class.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV for a rainy start to the work week


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sammers said:


> Minty 1972 Prince Oysterdate 'Jumbo'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing !


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Flex Luthor said:


> New addition!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best Basel 2018 release imo.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Milgauss Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


What year is that from?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Beautiful watch

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Moss28 said:


> Beautiful watch
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks so much!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Smokin' hot!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Pablo Jerry said:


> What year is that from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Early 90's, but I don't know for sure.

I picked this one up in 2014 in pristine condition, as it was serviced and rebuilt by Rolex, so it was practically brand new, except for the movement and caseback.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Early 90's, but I don't know for sure.
> 
> I picked this one up in 2014 in pristine condition, as it was serviced and rebuilt by Rolex, so it was practically brand new, except for the movement and caseback.
> 
> ...


Congrats, that looks fantastic!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

rogerfromco said:


> Smokin' hot!


Thanks dude!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 13239941
> 
> 
> I'm sure there might be some bias on my part, but I have to say even after 48 years this watch still looks good.


And Better than most! Glad to see it still being worn Ralph!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Haven't been here for quite some time









on Instagram: @luis6_kch


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Hosting my in-laws 65th wedding anniversary.


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Can't get enough... of that funky stuff...
> 
> Have a great Monday :-!
> 
> ...


ND ceramic. Love it.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

cptdean said:


> The Explorer has dramatically improved my every day carry set.


Gucci wallet. Missing.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Timester said:


>


Ridiculously good looking.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

From my recent trip to nyc














































Have been wearing the sub since I got back:



















Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

BBPP said:


> Gucci wallet. Missing.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


I'll have a look, but I sincerely LOVE my Tailfeather Whistling Duck.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Fresh pic of my one and only.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## JayPaper (Nov 26, 2017)

ETA BBN


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BBN ETA... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Mayhem421 (Mar 16, 2014)

Got my Pelagos back from the WatchDoctor last week and loving it. Absence makes the heart grow fonder?


----------



## Mayhem421 (Mar 16, 2014)

View attachment 13252765


Got my Pelagos back from the WatchDoctor last week and loving it. Absence makes the heart grow fonder?


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

Well, it's Tuesday, after all.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Changing it up today from my SubC date and Pelagos LHD. Just picked up my new IWC Pilot LPP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

OP 39

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ND subby today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

16710, Y-series, 2003


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

16710, Y-series, 2003


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Great day... crazy busy, but stil great...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

How about a nice vintage for the day?









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

What a gorgeous piece! Congrats and enjoy it.


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

And here's what a visiting surgeon wore to work today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Haven't visited here in a while. So glad this thread is still going strong!

1967 Mk1 1016 for me today.


----------



## JayPaper (Nov 26, 2017)

Love that green.....


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy hump day, gents.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

A little gutted... my new sub running outside of +2/-2 spd new from the factory after one &1/2 weeks on the wrist... running about -2.3 spd which is not bad but not within spec so took it in to the AD on my break, sub going to Melbourne RSC and the estimate on feedback from Rolex RSC is 11 days, gotta say I'm a little annoyed it was so far out from 0 spd fresh from Rolex.. havent been without a watch on my wrist for over a year, gonna need support to get through the rest of the day


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

A bit of weeding in the garden with the Tudor Black Bay S&G


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> A little gutted... my new sub running outside of +2/-2 spd new from the factory after one &1/2 weeks on the wrist... running about -2.3 spd which is not bad but not within spec so took it in to the AD on my break, sub going to Melbourne RSC and the estimate on feedback from Rolex RSC is 11 days, gotta say I'm a little annoyed it was so far out from 0 spd fresh from Rolex.. havent been without a watch on my wrist for over a year, gonna need support to get through the rest of the day
> 
> View attachment 13256711


What happened to the OP?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

traf said:


> What happened to the OP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Traf.. I still have the OP but as I was at work today and wearing the sub when I took it to the AD and left it with them so no OP to wear... but I'm really starting to think I'm cursed... :-(

I went to set the time on my OP tonight as it had stopped while I wore the sub and the minute hand seemed to have developed 'loose give' to the point a 1/16th turn of the crown either way had no effect and the hand was dropping around a miunte or so when at the 20 min position, as if the adjusting gear has not enged properlly... but i couldn't fix it by pushing in and pulling the crown out again :-x
I actually found it difficult to set the time properly... WTF 
I am so delicate and have only adjusted the time around 6-7 times since new in oct 2017 so what the hell is going on here ? Did I get two duds from Rolex ?

I know these are random events and I'm very unlucky, but one out of spec Rolex sub and one flawed time adjusting function on an OP both factory fresh in their shipping coffins out of the AD's vault to my hands by request and to order ?!?

I'm really gutted/dissapointed in my luck on these babies... thoughts anyone ? Doesn't seem real...

Additional: never knocked, dropped or drummed with the OP on... I'm still in baby my watches stage although I wear the OP almost daily but again protect it from life...

Or am I being too generous and there are QC issues at Rolex ?

waaaa


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Just so you guys dont think I'm being overly whiney about the out of spec sub... here she is on a timegrapher this morning before going back to the AD.., cry..
Keeping in mind on the wrist it was keeping -2.3 spd

...and sorry for going off topic, not many other people I speak with would understand


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


>


Sport, which BMW model am I seeing?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

The weekend is near!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MOV said:


> Sport, which BMW model am I seeing?


2018 430i Gran Coupe. Fantastic car, it's my second GC, looks like a sportier lower/wider version of the 3 Series and very versatile with the liftgate for the kids and their sports equipment. It's a coupe for the dad who needs four doors.

What's yours?


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> 2018 430i Gran Coupe. Fantastic car, it's my second GC, looks like a sportier lower/wider version of the 3 Series and very versatile with the liftgate for the kids and their sports equipment. It's a coupe for the dad who needs four doors.
> 
> What's yours?


Sport... Nice and such a fun car!

Mine is a fun weekend car for me. A 2018 440i GC with the M performance package ( interior & exterior) and I also added the Dinan performance package just because.

I don't know what it is, but I find that BMW and Rolex just go together so well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Today these... sorry, just only one is RLX...


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

omega on today


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

This again.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Pimmsley said:


> A little gutted... my new sub running outside of +2/-2 spd new from the factory after one &1/2 weeks on the wrist... running about -2.3 spd which is not bad but not within spec so took it in to the AD on my break, sub going to Melbourne RSC and the estimate on feedback from Rolex RSC is 11 days, gotta say I'm a little annoyed it was so far out from 0 spd fresh from Rolex.. havent been without a watch on my wrist for over a year, gonna need support to get through the rest of the day
> 
> View attachment 13256711


You might need a watch counselling session or perhaps a watch therapy session.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tudor Pepsi GMT on black leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Addition today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

raja_3012 said:


> Addition today


Stunning


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer today while making dinner so my lovely bride can enjoy some kayak time on the lake.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Shopping at Sam's Club today for pool supplies (chemicals and a new float for the wife) plus a new tow-behind tube for the kids to use for boating.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

achilles said:


> You might need a watch counselling session or perhaps a watch therapy session.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Truer than you think... I'm feeling a little damaged, like my OP...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Pimmsley said:


> Truer than you think... I'm feeling a little damaged, like my OP...


Don't worry. You'll get over this sooner than you think.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

achilles said:


> Don't worry. You'll get over this sooner than you think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Thanks bloke :-!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Evening switch


----------



## limenko (Oct 17, 2013)

hun23 said:


> Evening switch


Great looking watch! How does it wear?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MOV said:


> Sport... Nice and such a fun car!
> 
> Mine is a fun weekend car for me. A 2018 440i GC with the M performance package ( interior & exterior) and I also added the Dinan performance package just because.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

back to classics


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Gutten tag...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks. Loving the matte pepsi colors. Wears like my other Black Bays however.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I had a very pleasant evening sitting in right field at Fenway watching my Red Sox throw the Angels a beating last night, an enjoyable visit to European Watch Company yesterday afternoon, and am enjoying a coffee in Copley Plaza on a leisurely Friday. 









Tudor sub accompanied me on this quick trip.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Side view mirror shot sounded good on paper but something about the glass doubles the image. I'll do better next time. Still, a great angle of the Submariner, that lug-to-lug "W" shape around the crown is really one of the nicest design elements in all of horology.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

sportura said:


> Side view mirror shot sounded good on paper but something about the glass doubles the image. I'll do better next time. Still, a great angle of the Submariner, that lug-to-lug "W" shape around the crown is really one of the nicest design elements in all of horology.


What brand of strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Flex Luthor said:


> What brand of strap is that?












Not a brand, had it custom made when I saw this photo and fell in love. Just waiting for it to age, might have to roll around in the dirt or something.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Rolex knows Blue 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mr. Magoo said:


> Rolex knows Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch!
I really like this blue because the others appear flashier to me e.g. blue Milgauss, Smurf, blue DJ.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

OP39 and I are a happy couple again... turns out my time setting adjustment issue may have been human error... I found no issue and could not replicate the problem today so thinking I might not have pulled the crown fully out late last night (it had been a while between settings) or maybe it was even a one off oddity, eithey way I'm not concerned anymore as back to normal, 4+ years warranty left and the AD has been outstanding with my sub 

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

16570 EX2 Polar









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Okay, let's start the weekend!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Black Bay on a blue Barton


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

carman63 said:


> Black Bay on a blue Barton


Nice! How do you like the Barton leather? I've got a seatbelt NATO and Elite Silicone, so far.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Chilling in the SHOCKCASE while I type.


----------



## digikam (Sep 17, 2012)

Feels just right for a warm evening.


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to finish the work week today


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Spunwell said:


> 16710 to finish the work week today


Perfect NATO for that watch. Yum.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

sportura said:


> Perfect NATO for that watch. Yum.


Thank you sir, that's exactly what I thought this morning when I put it on.


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


>


Great choice. They just can't be beaten. Borderline perfect sports watch.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Rob S. said:


>


Nice choice. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Spunwell said:


> Thank you sir, that's exactly what I thought this morning when I put it on.


What many don't realize is that texture is the key to a NATO and a Rolex. It's that gradient playing with the light and that shimmering gloss and bluish hue that make it work so well against the case and the bezel.

The fine details. Nailed it. Bravo.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP8


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

116718









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

cptdean said:


> Nice! How do you like the Barton leather? I've got a seatbelt NATO and Elite Silicone, so far.


It's pretty thin IMO but comfortable. It's suede (or suede-like) but it works. I'd buy another. Also picked up a canvas and Elite Silicone, haven't tried them yet though.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Got a call from my local AD and this happened...


















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Congratulations Rob. 2 GMT beauties for you in a short time.



Buchmann69 said:


> Got a call from my local AD and this happened...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

raja_3012 said:


> Congratulations Rob. 2 GMT beauties for you in a short time.


Thanks! Congratulations to you too! What do you think? I really like the look and fit of this jubilee, puts it just over the BLNR imho....

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Got a call from my local AD and this happened...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're on fire Rob!! Now let's see that jubilee on the BLNR 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

traf said:


> You're on fire Rob!! Now let's see that jubilee on the BLNR
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will it fit? I was actually thinking to try it the other way, BLNR bracelet on BLRO...
Anyway, not gonna mess with the new Pepsi for the time being...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Will it fit? I was actually thinking to try it the other way, BLNR bracelet on BLRO...
> Anyway, not gonna mess with the new Pepsi for the time being...
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Yep it fits 

Saw someone on IG put the new Pepsi on BLNR oyster. Dying to see that gorgeous jubilee on BLNR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Saturday Sub


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

traf said:


> Yep it fits
> 
> Saw someone on IG put the new Pepsi on BLNR oyster. Dying to see that gorgeous jubilee on BLNR
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know and good to have options! I'd heard conflicting reports, only one way to find out for sure...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good to know and good to have options! I'd heard conflicting reports, only one way to find out for sure...
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69




__
http://instagr.am/p/Bj48-0iHRdO/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ocean City, MD is hot today! ☀


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

traf said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bj48-0iHRdO/
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, I'll definitely try this out....and jubilee on BLNR and maybe Hulk too? Great feed by FLYWATCH

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## wjtuinstra (Nov 27, 2017)

Nothing like a new catalogue to make for a nice background. It's back on my wrist now!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I blame Traf for this....




























Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Buchmann69 said:


> I blame Traf for this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watches. Either bracelet works.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Once a year gathering of random minds across all interests and professions... hosted by a friend of mine in Kyneton Victoria (regional) with much food and wine, wore the OP... cheers all !


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Flip flopping between the sub and GV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Got a call from my local AD and this happened...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jealous...

Congratulations mate =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

First time on Nato by the pool...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Once a year gathering of random minds across all interests and professions... hosted by a friend of mine in Kyneton Victoria (regional) with much food and wine, wore the OP... cheers all !
> 
> View attachment 13264543
> 
> ...


What was the wine of the night?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

MOV said:


> What was the wine of the night?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Hey bloke... Quite a few Australuan reds, Queen shiraz, Angus cabernet savignon and a pinot or two... I'm afraid i was so engrossed I forgot the others and regions but will ask my mate... they were all first class reds... and that 300 gram air aged rump was simply oustanding... they had a ton of craft beers alao, I was quite partial to a whiskey brown ale they had...


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Sporting my latest watch. I'll be wearing everyday for s a







while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Hey bloke... Quite a few Australuan reds, Queen shiraz, Angus cabernet savignon and a pinot or two... I'm afraid i was so engrossed I forgot the others and regions but will ask my mate... they were all first class reds... and that 300 gram air aged rump was simply oustanding... they had a ton of craft beers alao, I was quite partial to a whiskey brown ale they had...


Thanks for the reply. While I own a few thousand bottles of wine, I only own Penfolds Grange from Australia.

Sounds like a grand time was had by all!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wearing this beauty today. I really do need to pick up the stainless steal bracelet though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Ranger


----------



## Humblebud (Jun 24, 2018)

World Cup and PELAGOS LHD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

frtorres87 said:


> Wearing this beauty today. I really do need to pick up the stainless steal bracelet though.


Yes, as another resident of 105 degree NJ today I can tell you to that until you can find a steel bracelet get yourself a NATO strap asap or you'll sweat right through the leather. You can get a really good one at BluShark or one of the other suppliers, but in the short term if you want to pick one up today they sell them at the mall kiosks, at least up here in Bergen County.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Oyster Walk* /ˈɔɪstə wɔːk/ 1. The gentle self-assured amble of a person wearing a fine Rolex oyster perpetual timepiece


----------



## WatchProblem (May 21, 2010)

'66 Corvette








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Just made it in time for the 9:00 sermon. Hanging out with the big Guy on a Sunday morning.

































Have a great day guys!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

MOV said:


> What was the wine of the night?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Found a list.. marked the ones we tried... all fantastic









...and today


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

New toy...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgladman (Mar 22, 2018)

Wore my 1972 grey sigma dial DateJust this morning ...


----------



## mgladman (Mar 22, 2018)

And then shifted over to my rubberized Sub this afternoon . . .


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Yesterday...








and Today...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mgladman said:


> And then shifted over to my rubberized Sub this afternoon . . .


The rubber strap goes so well with the black of the bezel. Good choice!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

mgladman said:


> Wore my 1972 grey sigma dial DateJust this morning ...
> 
> View attachment 13267387


That be a birth year for someone close to me (wink, wink)

very classy :-!


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

16600


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Back to work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Dropped by Costco after lunch to buy 4th of July supplies.

Hoping to beat tomorrow's crowds. It was still pretty busy, but nothing compared to what it's going to be tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5513 enjoying life on a Bulang & Sons lumberjack caramel brown strap. Such great quality, how they get the gradients in the leather I'll never know.

Have a great Tuesday, gents.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

more wrist swelling here in arizona


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

I miss my sub...:-( very much looking forward to it's return from RSC Melb.

popped the stunning OP of mine on for that oyster goodness reassurance... phew... I was getting an Omega rash... lol


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> 5513 enjoying life on a Bulang & Sons lumberjack caramel brown strap. Such great quality, how they get the gradients in the leather I'll never know.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday, gents.


That's a lovely strap and buckle too... if you don't mind me asking, what colour (color) wallet do you sport sir ? If you use one...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> 5513 enjoying life on a Bulang & Sons lumberjack caramel brown strap. Such great quality, how they get the gradients in the leather I'll never know.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday, gents.


Such a great strap maker.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MOV said:


> Such a great strap maker.





Pimmsley said:


> That's a lovely strap and buckle too... if you don't mind me asking, what colour (color) wallet do you sport sir ? If you use one...






























Thank you for the kind words, gentlemen. I really enjoy collecting straps, it's actually one of the primary reasons I purchased a vintage Submariner which (I may be biased) is probably one of the nicest strap-watches available today. Black Bay's and their vintage cues look great on straps as well. A high-quality leather strap is a nice changeup to the Oyster bracelets the rest of my collection wear.

To answer the question, no, I don't have a wallet, I use a money clip, between Apple Pay and a few credit cards I don't carry anything requiring a wallet these days.

As for the buckles, I have a thing for them too, on those straps from Bulang & Sons, Hodinkee, Colareb you'll see a pretty rare Rolex steel buckle from the 1960's as well as a more modern one from the 1980's. On the hand-made canvas you'll see a hand-made rolled steel buckle. It's a pretty interesting part of the watch collecting hobby, makes any watch fresh. Pretty expensive too, they add up.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

MOV said:


> I own a few thousand bottles of wine


b-) Wow! Party at your house!


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

Enjoying the beach with my Daytona









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Timester said:


> b-) Wow! Party at your house!


Wine + Watches = Fun!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> Thank you for the kind words, gentlemen. I really enjoy collecting straps, it's actually one of the primary reasons I purchased a vintage Submariner which (I may be biased) is probably one of the nicest strap-watches available today. Black Bay's and their vintage cues look great on straps as well. A high-quality leather strap is a nice changeup to the Oyster bracelets the rest of my collection wear.
> 
> To answer the question, no, I don't have a wallet, I use a money clip, between Apple Pay and a few credit cards I don't carry anything requiring a wallet these days.
> 
> As for the buckles, I have a thing for them too, on those straps from Bulang & Sons, Hodinkee, Colareb you'll see a pretty rare Rolex steel buckle from the 1960's as well as a more modern one from the 1980's. On the hand-made canvas you'll see a hand-made rolled steel buckle. It's a pretty interesting part of the watch collecting hobby, makes any watch fresh. Pretty expensive too, they add up.


 a very refined and varied set you have there, excellent taste! Good show Sporty...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Watching the sunset with my OP.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

14060M 2-liner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

4th reflections and a cool morning on the patio....enjoy the holiday everyone!


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

BB 41 for now.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yellowstone


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Have a great 4th everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Lake day for the fourth. 16710 Swiss only dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Tudor for the 4th..., well pretty much everyday


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

to the 4th


----------



## Tudor1013 (Jan 14, 2018)

GMT still glowing with the fire as a backdrop! Happy 4th!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole (Dec 22, 2014)

BBB happy 4th!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

MOV said:


> Sport... Nice and such a fun car!
> 
> Mine is a fun weekend car for me. A 2018 440i GC with the M performance package ( interior & exterior) and I also added the Dinan performance package just because.
> 
> ...


Got my first Rolex today, Explorer II and have the 2018 X3.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Manstrom said:


> Got my first Rolex today, Explorer II and have the 2018 X3.


Also M Line Interieur and exterior


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Manstrom said:


> Got my first Rolex today, Explorer II and have the 2018 X3.


Sweet!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

Indecisive...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Manstrom said:


> Also M Line Interieur and exterior


Same here, M-Sport is the best. Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Probably just the angle but is the pip alignment off? Is the right side of the pip touching the black on the insert?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Took the NF for a swim this past 4th of July weekend...


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

double post


----------



## gmen0101 (Jul 5, 2018)

Old GMT


----------



## gmen0101 (Jul 5, 2018)

Old GMT
View attachment 13277943


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

maybe this would have been more appropriate yesterday


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Aquahallic said:


> Probably just the angle but is the pip alignment off? Is the right side of the pip touching the black on the insert?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Just the angle...all is well.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub and back to work today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Travelller said:


>


Great photo. Great watch.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

My new pride


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Somewhere in Sicily...


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,

Sorry I don't know which thread fits the most.
I have just joined the Tudor BB club though I have a question about the quality. I have noticed a small unevenness on upper index and would like to know if it normal on an almost 3k USD watch. What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

...maybe if I build this it will take my mind off my absent but soon to return sub 









Oh no, maybe not...:-s


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

We all live in a vintage submarine, vintage submarine, vintage submarine.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> We all live in a vintage submarine, vintage submarine, vintage submarine.


:-d


----------



## wjtuinstra (Nov 27, 2017)

Another day to explore.


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello guys! 
Here with my GMT









Have a great day folks!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five digit sub on six digit bracelet, could this possibly be the best Submariner set up ever?


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

incontrol said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow !


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Morning hike









Followed by some GC time.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze, I really like the in-house MT-5601 movement, it's rugged and keeps +1 per day accuracy.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Morning hike
> 
> View attachment 13281527
> 
> ...


Amazing stuff fella !


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

II days of weekend to explore


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt5 (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Saturday to all.


----------



## digikam (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Back on the wrist, 14 days and counting.
Running -9.5 seconds slow, which means -0.67 seconds per day.
Not bad for a (modified) ETA movement


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Game time! And here's hoping Kane and the boys advance...Go LIONS!


----------



## mgladman (Mar 22, 2018)

Trying to choose among my strap options for my new Ranger. The OEM bund . .


----------



## mgladman (Mar 22, 2018)

Or my non-OEM bracelet . . .


----------



## mgladman (Mar 22, 2018)

Or my custom distressed red canvas with black minimal stitching . . .


----------



## mgladman (Mar 22, 2018)

Or, finally, my black bomber leather strap . . .


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Today's fare, Sub :-d


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Love the orange hands.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

franco60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's sharp! Excuse my ignorance..year and model?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Relaxing on call on the back deck in the 75° blue bird day here in Maine! Cheers fellas, have a great weekend


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

delco714 said:


> That's sharp! Excuse my ignorance..year and model?


Model 16263 Thunderbird (before they started calling them Turnograph). Haven't looked at the certificate in forever, but purchased in 1994, so likely S serial. My wife of 23 years gave it to me as an engagement present. And yes, she's still my wife! I've owned a number of Rolexes through the years and have three including a Daytona and two GMTs in addition to this one, but always my favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Mr. Magoo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rolex know blue (as someone else here said recently).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

franco60 said:


> Model 16263 Thunderbird (before they started calling them Turnograph). Haven't looked at the certificate in forever, but purchased in 1994, so likely S serial. My wife of 23 years gave it to me as an engagement present. And yes, she's still my wife! I've owned a number of Rolexes through the years and have three including a Daytona and two GMTs in addition to this one, but always my favorite.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic watch and an even better story behind it. Cheers!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## nivka (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't have words to express the beauty of this one. Beautiful... beautiful&#8230; beautiful.



blowfish89 said:


>


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


>


lovely!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

raja_3012 said:


> Don't have words to express the beauty of this one. Beautiful... beautiful&#8230; beautiful.


Thanks!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Switching it up going with my vintage GMT on a vintage tropic strap!


----------



## Ffscala (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

DJII every shade of blue


----------



## Dbltap22 (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Always good to be back home. Have a good week guys!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Summer Sunday afternoon


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Crabtree said:


> Summer Sunday afternoon
> View attachment 13286667


Super sharp Crabtree! Who strap is that?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I got restless during the middle of the day, and put this guy on...

...and switched to this after dinner. Every time I put the SD4K on, I question why I have spent so much on other watches. I am nuts about this one. Makes the others seem kind of gratuitous.


----------



## wfc3 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hun23, is that the Winchester mystery house?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wearing this bad boy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Super sharp Crabtree! Who strap is that?


Thank you, love that color from Blu Shark, great straps, great customer service!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Crabtree said:


> Thank you, love that color from Blu Shark, great straps, great customer service!





















+1

BluShark rocks.


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I got restless during the middle of the day, and put this guy on...
> 
> ...and switched to this after dinner. Every time I put the SD4K on, I question why I have spent so much on other watches. I am nuts about this one. Makes the others seem kind of gratuitous.


SD4000 is one of the best Rolex SS models ever.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

It's a Pelagos day today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Crabtree said:


> Thank you, love that color from Blu Shark, great straps, great customer service!





sportura said:


> +1
> 
> BluShark rocks.


Couldn't agree more! I have a number of them, with 3 more arriving this evening. I've gone BluShark mad.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Yup, not what I expected however after watching the movie...


wfc3 said:


> Hun23, is that the Winchester mystery house?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue Monday 1503 circa 1975


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Omega on today


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Famous last words:

'_Rosesub._'









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Famous last words:
> 
> '_Rosesub._'
> 
> ...


Makes me think, it has been years since I watched this film.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

...great flic


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

oldfatherthames said:


> Famous last words:
> 
> '_Rosesub._





MOV said:


> Makes me think, it has been years since I watched this film.





jatco said:


> ...great flic












"Omega? Dear boy, I'm a Rolex man."


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Starting the week with the Explorer on nato


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

raja_3012 said:


>


My favorite modern Sub.

And now my favorite vintage Sub.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

CHNR 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Starting the week with the Explorer on nato


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

93 degrees today, feels like it's BluShark NATO time.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Starting the week with the Explorer on nato


Very nice combo, what's this nato? Where did you get it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Blue today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

tbensous said:


> Very nice combo, what's this nato? Where did you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's a Blushark Alphapremier


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Rootbeer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem (May 21, 2010)

Flex Luthor said:


> Rootbeer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not usually a fan of gold and/or two tone watches, but this thing is super sexy! Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

WatchProblem said:


> I'm not usually a fan of gold and/or two tone watches, but this thing is super sexy! Well done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I felt the same way until I put this on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 on this scorching Tuesday


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwtang (Dec 24, 2014)

After 4 years, still in love


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

16800









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)

My friends Rolex Submariner Ghost on a WATCHBANDIT x WRISTPORN Nato Strap

Strap: https://watchbandit.com/products/watch-bands/watch-strap-brands/wristporn/


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey guys! It's been a little, cheers 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Hey guys! It's been a little, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, nice to see you around again. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

You know you're a fan when you're still sporting their apparel and they suck.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Flex Luthor said:


> Rootbeer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap that looks tremendous

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

WatchBandit.com said:


> My friends Rolex Submariner Ghost on a WATCHBANDIT x WRISTPORN Nato Strap
> 
> Strap: https://watchbandit.com/products/watch-bands/watch-strap-brands/wristporn/
> 
> View attachment 13293359


Wristporn ..... Love it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Hi Dave, nice to see you around again. Hope you're doing well!


Thanks Jason! When are you coming down to visit? Cheers my friend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Double post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)




----------



## shapz (Nov 6, 2016)

Trident in the day....Sub after work










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)

Vintage Air-King: ref. 5500, cal.1520


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

traf said:


> Hey guys! It's been a little, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Dave Traf, Welcome to the forum, good to see you! All those great watches and that 16610 seems to always make it on your wrist. Great watch! Hope all is well with you and the family.

I'm completely off course today.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Hey, Dave Traf, Welcome to the forum, good to see you! All those great watches and that 16610 seems to always make it on your wrist. Great watch! Hope all is well with you and the family.
> 
> I'm completely off course today.
> 
> View attachment 13294405


Thanks Ralph!! Absolutely adore the 16610, however I will say the aquanaut absolutely consumes my wrist time 90% of the time which is why my presence here is sparing.

Still love seeing your dad's 6263 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

frtorres87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone's getting Lay'd :-d


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 13293405


Man, that watch suits you very well... great backdrop too


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Thanks Jason! When are you coming down to visit? Cheers my friend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's my busy season up here now, we might be coming down sometime in October, I'll be sure to hit you up.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Cold morning...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Duplicate


Tapatalk is retarded.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wearing the new Pepsi today...


















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4K


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

i love this dial ..... !!!!!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

i love this dial ...!!!!


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1601 in the city









Calibre 1570 circa 1970


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Got to get this guy some more wrist time.


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

Pimmsley said:


> Cold morning...


OP is a stunner..is that the black dial?


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Green story continues...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

41Mets said:


> Holy crap that looks tremendous
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks bud! I just picked it up last week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

CHNR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Outside Fenway park









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

One of them's not mine









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amadean (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Who's watch did you borrow then..? 


41Mets said:


> One of them's not mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

Amadean said:


> View attachment 13298003


Very nice watch just can't afford it

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

The ice queen with summer shoes.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Long time no see, but finally able to post here again!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Off to the riverside Pub... Cheers


----------



## Mayhem421 (Mar 16, 2014)

Great looking Tudor Prince Date! Love the leather strap.


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_5324.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sub  Great weekend, Gents!









iP8


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Black Bay


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

My new (to me) 14060M, in all its 2-liner goodness. It has officially moved my 114060 off my wrist. Just gotta time it to make sure it's working as expected. The lug holes will make putting on my NATO straps a breeze. I do love me some NATO straps...


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Green No.3


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Just recieved 5 of these in assorted flavors from BluShark. Gotta admit everyone is right. These are the nicest nato's Ive ever had. Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV to end the week, enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

A sandy stroll after dinner...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sasilm2 (Jul 13, 2018)

hun23 said:


> chrono


Nice! None of the AD here in Ontario are even willing to put my name for one. Finally saved enough to basically order a Daytona and can't get it! I am jealous! Enjoy the Cermaic Daytona!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Turning 42 this weekend and Still Exploring b-)


----------



## sasilm2 (Jul 13, 2018)

Some Tudor and sheesha action!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy Friday in Las Vegas!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Happy Friday in Las Vegas!


Sorry. Adding the pic haha


----------



## mrenvy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

mrenvy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So beautiful... stunning piece, congrats


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


>


Sport... help me with the straw count!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My 2012 Submariner!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MOV said:


> Sport... help me with the straw count!


I'm protesting the unfair prejudice towards drinking straws and the joy and convenience they bring to billions of people.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> I'm protesting the unfair prejudice towards drinking straws and the joy and convenience they bring to billions of people.


Ahhh! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## davitd (Jan 6, 2013)

here comes mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

I see Tudor getting more and more love here.

Just put this one on myself.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

sportura said:


> I'm protesting the unfair prejudice towards drinking straws and the joy and convenience they bring to billions of people.


I too am pro-straw. I missed the memo and will try adding one next time to see if drinking enjoyment and straw count increase pari passu.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Threw the Pely on for a meeting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

sportura said:


>


These deranged eco-bedwetters can prise my plastic straws from my cold dead hands.

Official data tells me that, in Australia, the LX570 uses the more fuel than any other new car for sale. My next family car just chose itself.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

BBPP said:


> These deranged eco-bedwetters can prize my plastic straws from my cold dead hands.
> 
> Official data tells me that, in Australia, the LX570 uses the more fuel than any other new car for sale. My next family car just chose itself.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Straws, fuel, SS bezels... Let's face it, it's the little things that really matter...:-d


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Seadweller









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Hulk alternative


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

EXploring a Negroni on the patio....


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

BBPP said:


> These deranged eco-bedwetters can prise my plastic straws from my cold dead hands.
> 
> Official data tells me that, in Australia, the LX570 uses the more fuel than any other new car for sale. My next family car just chose itself.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Glad I'm not the only one aggravated with the straw-na*is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Finish the day off with the GMT on bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Straws, fuel, SS bezels... Let's face it, it's the little things that really matter...:-d


LOL. Be careful gents. The politicians may even start considering banning straws like how they have done single use plastic bags. The irony is that you can actually still buy plastic bags from the shelves in the stores!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BBPP said:


> These deranged eco-bedwetters can prise my plastic straws from my cold dead hands.
> 
> Official data tells me that, in Australia, the LX570 uses the more fuel than any other new car for sale. My next family car just chose itself.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Wow! I would have thought a Lexus/Toyota is mighty fuel efficient and a GLS500 or Betayga would be heavy on fuel.


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

o|


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

OP 36mm. 
Trying it out on a NATO. 
7.5" wrist. 
View attachment 13304121
View attachment 13304123


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

OP 36mm. 
Trying it out on a NATO. 
View attachment 13304121
View attachment 13304123


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Ha Ha! Nice. I'm definitely PRO Straw too. Check this irony/stupidity out...

Starbucks Bans Plastic Straws, Winds Up Using More Plastic



sportura said:


>


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

More often than not, my Black Bay Blue gets the call. Just love this thing!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

OP and stunning imported cherries from the USA...love the marketing slogan...
Have a great Sunday all :-!


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_5368.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

New pickup over the weekend. Already on the Rubber B.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Seadweller









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## a_carkhuff (Sep 30, 2017)

My daily


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

My weekend piece









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sub poolside..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

DJ 16220 grey tapestry









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

The Datejust 41mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

Love Sunday's.










Apparently I don't know how to set the date LOL

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

8 degrees C outside this morning... Desk bound..


----------



## Amadean (Feb 10, 2013)

greent54 said:


> Very nice watch just can't afford it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Saving for a grail is pretty satisfying alright!

The problem is, its never quite enough... I love my sub to utter bits, but feel the desperate need for a snowflake...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mike.45 said:


> Love Sunday's.
> 
> Apparently I don't know how to set the date LOL


Well, at least you'll always be a day early but you will be on time after September. ;-)


----------



## Rebel Rouser (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Couldn't make up my mind, so decided to wear all my watches today


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13307005


You should wear that piece more often!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

To start off my day with.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

MOV said:


> You should wear that piece more often!


You're absolutely right, I decided recently to reduce the collection down a bit, but this is one of the keepers for sure


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


>


Two winners!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's to the week ahead, hope you have a good one.


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

Just hit 30 degrees celcius here. A bit too much.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Weekend shot:









Have a good Monday



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

116000
7.5" wrist.


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waiting on an oil change...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BB gmt


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

carman63 said:


> Waiting on an oil change...


For what car?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MOV said:


> Two winners!


Methinks we need a "Your Rolex/Tudor And Your Car" thread. Start one?


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

MOV said:


> For what car?


GTI. Nothing fancy.


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

sportura said:


> Methinks we need a "Your Rolex/Tudor And Your Car" thread. Start one?


Closest I can come is with my IWC for the time being. 









Edit: found this one on my phone.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> Methinks we need a "Your Rolex/Tudor And Your Car" thread. Start one?


Start a new thread mate. Plenty of us will be happy to contribute to it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

carman63 said:


> GTI. Nothing fancy.


GTI is daily driver, got a Ferrari hidden at home? ;-)


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> GTI is daily driver, got a Ferrari hidden at home? ;-)


LOL not quite. Might end up with a Porsche in the stable, eventually.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

BB58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

BWI->SJU today with my SD4K.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> GTI is daily driver, got a Ferrari hidden at home? ;-)


Carman, a solid vehicle for sure!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Start a new thread mate. Plenty of us will be happy to contribute to it.


+1

Many watch enthusiasts also seem to be car enthusiasts as well

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Some days when you open your watch box one watch seems to be saying, ' Wear Me Today.'

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good Subby Tuesday, gents.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

sportura said:


> Methinks we need a "Your Rolex/Tudor And Your Car" thread. Start one?





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Start a new thread mate. Plenty of us will be happy to contribute to it.





MOV said:


> +1
> 
> Many watch enthusiasts also seem to be car enthusiasts as well


Okay.....here we go.....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/official-your-rolex-tudor-your-car-thread-4748413.html#post46543647


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Iconaut









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

I love you


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Desk exploration with the North Flag









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Started the day with a little German









Finished up with an old favorite


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

tried on:


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

My newly acquired BB58.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Michael Day said:


> My newly acquired BB58.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Such a great watch congrats gotta be one of the 1st in the wild

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

xj4sonx said:


> Such a great watch congrats gotta be one of the 1st in the wild
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes. Very lucky. Had my name down the week they were released. First in Melbourne, perhaps Australia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

frtorres87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every time I see a Batman, I wonder why anyone would prefer the Pepsi.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

Black Bay ETA


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

What am I wearing today? My first (certainly not last) Rolex. Enjoying its day in the sun, wrist check before driving off.


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What am I wearing today? My first (certainly not last) Rolex. Enjoying its day in the sun, wrist check before driving off.


excellent looker


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

BBPP said:


> Every time I see a Batman, I wonder why anyone would prefer the Pepsi.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> My newly acquired BB58.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice. Very nice. It looks really good on your wrist and I think its just about the right size. I am still waiting for my AD to call me with regards to the BB58.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Three more days in New Mexico


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Weekend shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great strap Rob!! (Quotes the wrong post meant the rubber camouflage on the Hulk
Wearing the GMT today as I'm traveling


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Athens Greece ...:-!:-!:-!


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

rogerfromco said:


> Three more days in New Mexico


Exact model I want. Send it to me when you're done with it. Been looking for a good deal on one.

The story you have about your watch makes it more valuable than it really is.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


>


Vertigo...

I used to work on 43rd floor of Rialto Towers in Melb.. the windy days were quite noticeable


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice for the first part of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

RTK27 said:


> Great strap Rob!! (Quotes the wrong post meant the rubber camouflage on the Hulk
> Wearing the GMT today as I'm traveling


Thanks dude!
Love that ❤Tudor GMT, wearing mine today...










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## a_carkhuff (Sep 30, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13314697


Almost bought one of these today, such a badass watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> My newly acquired BB58.


Wow!, that looks so good :-!

Congratulations... I'm still waiting...hopefully very soon.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

a_carkhuff said:


> Almost bought one of these today, such a badass watch!


The Pelagos (any model) is such a great watch, but the LHD in my opinion is particularly special.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Michael Day said:


> My newly acquired BB58.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks at home. What is your wrist size??

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## a_carkhuff (Sep 30, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> The Pelagos (any model) is such a great watch, but the LHD in my opinion is particularly special.


Agreed, love the LHD. I plan on heading back to the AD later this week to have another look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Explorer today


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

bricem13 said:


> Looks at home. What is your wrist size??
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


6.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

sportura said:


> Have a great Friday, gents.


That's a very clean 1016. what year?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Will I ever get bored of this classic look ? ...nah

...although I think my sub comes back from RSC today... looking forward to that chunk ;-)


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

From earlier today. 1675 on Jubilee. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

My newly acquired 76200:


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Today gmt2c


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sub day !!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Tudor with canvas...


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

126710BLRO


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Chilling at the beach...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer on chocolate









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Brand spanking new to me today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

GMT


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

LovecK said:


> Today gmt2c


Like the photo composition. Did you do something with the colours or used a special effect?


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Got the call from the AD, my sub is ready for collection :-!

Headed in, taking the chameleon with... I tend to wear a lot of grey and blue...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Well that was annoying... got to the AD and my minty brand new sub was returned from RSC regulated but had new marks on the clasp and a nick scratch on the case... even the rep was unimpressed and urged me to let them send it back again to make it right... 
oh dear... i hope they dont make it worse, I was so close to just taking it, but my guy said it's not right that it went to them spotless and should return spotless... he assured me it would be ok and will push them for a Rolex gift for my trouble. That was nice and great service, oh well... let's see what happens


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like the photo composition. Did you do something with the colours or used a special effect?


Thanks, it is postprocessing - SW Snapseed


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

The mod


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Well that was annoying... got to the AD and my minty brand new sub was returned from RSC regulated but had new marks on the clasp and a nick scratch on the case... even the rep was unimpressed and urged me to let them send it back again to make it right...
> oh dear... i hope they dont make it worse, I was so close to just taking it, but my guy said it's not right that it went to them spotless and should return spotless... he assured me it would be ok and will push them for a Rolex gift for my trouble. That was nice and great service, oh well... let's see what happens


Feel your pain mate. To the watch maker, it's just another watch they are servicing. I hate it that they treat it with any less respect than they should do.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

It's going to be difficult to take this off and wear some of my other watches. I think I now have 40 too many.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Pelagos LHD


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Feel your pain mate. To the watch maker, it's just another watch they are servicing. I hate it that they treat it with any less respect than they should do.


That's exactly it... well put, and thank you fella :-!

I'm ok if put life marks on it... not RSC


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Pimmsley said:


> Well that was annoying... got to the AD and my minty brand new sub was returned from RSC regulated but had new marks on the clasp and a nick scratch on the case... even the rep was unimpressed and urged me to let them send it back again to make it right...
> oh dear... i hope they dont make it worse, I was so close to just taking it, but my guy said it's not right that it went to them spotless and should return spotless... he assured me it would be ok and will push them for a Rolex gift for my trouble. That was nice and great service, oh well... let's see what happens


It's sad and frustrating that people do not even QC check their work. 
"You are in an honorable professional, so take pride in what you do and show it in your delivery".... I think ***** Christ said that..


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

carman63 said:


> GMT


Looks great. I have a Rubber B that I put on my SubC. I love that Combo.


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

raja_3012 said:


>


Polka Dots and Moon Beams..


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day Guys, not been around so much lately.

Great to see this thread is still going, starting it in June 2012, it took a wee bit to get going.

Anyway, hope your all well.....New Tudor BB58 on the wrist...Tudor did well with this one, real vintage feel to it, but not too small or too big, just right IMO.

Cheers


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Brisman said:


> G'day Guys, not been around so much lately.
> 
> Great to see this thread is still going, starting it in June 2012, it took a wee bit to get going.
> 
> ...


Nice thread man... cost me $16K so far... you happy ? :-d

Edit: that was meant to be a joke...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

I transitioned to a cheaper hobby.


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Almost...


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Indeed.



Timester said:


> Almost...


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## a_carkhuff (Sep 30, 2017)

Datejust today. I'm a sucker for that blue dial/roman numeral/fluted bezel combo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Somewhere in Greece...


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

BB41


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

Sri said:


> Somewhere in Greece...


That's a great shot!


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

Weird... double post.


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

Relaxing by the pool...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sri said:


> Somewhere in Greece...


My vote for photo of the day! No, photo of the month!!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> Somewhere in Greece...


Whoa, fantastic shot Sri!!! Perfect watch as well mine is still my fave.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

cptdean said:


> I transitioned to a cheaper hobby.


Ha, I'm with you on that one, got a couple spydercos and a benchmade. And this of course... Which is new to me this week.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Sri said:


> Somewhere in Greece...


Milos?


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Wearing Pepsi while waiting for an incoming









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND. 
Great weeekend Gents!









iP8


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Lukebor said:


> ND.
> Great weeekend Gents!
> 
> 
> ...


Never get tired of looking at these.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I wish I was in Santorini, but at least today I'm wearing the watch.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> Milos?


Sounio...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> My vote for photo of the day! No, photo of the month!!!





Spunwell said:


> Whoa, fantastic shot Sri!!! Perfect watch as well mine is still my fave.


Thanks Gents... It's one of my fav shots from my holiday wrist shots...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

sportura said:


> I wish I was in Santorini, but at least today I'm wearing the watch.


Excellent shot Jason... Love Santorini...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good morning gentlemen and happy SaTUDORday to all 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

116613lb for today.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Didn't have time to post yesterday, but this was on all day.









Today is the Tuna. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sri said:


> Excellent shot Jason... Love Santorini...


Hold on sporty... your name is Jason?

Everyone knows jasons are the best, smartest, and most endowed guys on the planet


----------



## a_carkhuff (Sep 30, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good morning gentlemen and happy SaTUDORday to all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks right at home on that rubber strap!


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Totally in love with this!!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

This is my favorite!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sri said:


> Excellent shot Jason... Love Santorini...


Thank you Sri but that's not my name.



Toothbras said:


> Hold on sporty... your name is Jason?
> 
> Everyone knows jasons are the best, smartest, and most endowed guys on the planet


There is a name whose characteristics are that and more.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

sportura said:


> Thank you Sri but that's not my name.
> 
> There is a name whose characteristics are that and more.


Yeah I was surprised when I read Sri's post, only because 99.9% of jasons were born between 1975-1985. The name never existed before or after that awesome 10 year span lol


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Was a beautiful day in Manhattan today, paid a visit to the mothership on 5th Avenue.


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

14060M on the AT.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Yesterday waiting for my truck's window to get replaced. There was a bench outside so I decided to read in the sun.









The Texas heat got the better of me, and I decided to go back inside for some AC and snacks.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

torifile said:


> 14060M on the AT.


Funny, I was out on a portion of the AT yesterday (near Harpers Ferry WV).


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR today 









iP8


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

My watch today.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcoming new family member to the collection.. The SD Red









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Sri said:


> Excellent shot Jason... Love Santorini...


In Santorini, I spent time with the most amazing women that I've ever known. She's gone, but the memories are not.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

sportura said:


> Thank you Sri but that's not my name.
> 
> There is a name whose characteristics are that and more.


My sincere apologies my friend. I mistook you for someone else... Cheers


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

a_carkhuff said:


> Looks right at home on that rubber strap!


Thanks!

Happy Sunday all...!










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sri said:


> My sincere apologies my friend. I mistook you for someone else... Cheers












No worries at all, my friend. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

BLing said:


> Welcoming new family member to the collection.. The SD Red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super diver, Congratulations!!!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

carman63 said:


> Funny, I was out on a portion of the AT yesterday (near Harpers Ferry WV).


We were hiking from Lemon Gap to Max Patch in NC. Nice hike and great weather. Took a little more than 2 hours.


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

16220, happy Sunday!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## clockyg (Jan 1, 2018)

Recently acquired from my dad. Originally purchased in 1978 in South Korea, it's had quite a life!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

The classic Rolex Sub, no date.


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

Tudor today.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Rain rain rain here in FL again today. At least the British Open is on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

This morning....










This afternoon...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Explorer II, along with some other beauties from today....









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Sunday Eve, eve


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Super diver, Congratulations!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Thank you. Here is a couple more pics as i am still wearing it.
The weight and the diameter size are just right.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Michael Day said:


> My newly acquired BB58.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great watch! And the Rapha essentials case is  too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Croft360 (Dec 23, 2017)

daveenty said:


> Wearing this, but changed it back to it's bracelet an hour or so ago.
> 
> View attachment 734528
> 
> ...


awesome, great shot


----------



## Croft360 (Dec 23, 2017)

Crabtree said:


> Sunday Eve, eve
> View attachment 13327067


beautiful


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Hanging out in the Big Guys House on a Sunday morning.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

In between runs from earlier today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Weekend produce shopping....

















Just love the Sunburst Dial!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

StephenCanale said:


> Weekend produce shopping....












So do we need to create the "Your Rolex/Tudor And Your Produce" thread?


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

My favourite GMT...


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Second week with the first watch I ever bought brand new from a dealer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

1003 for today









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_carkhuff (Sep 30, 2017)

andrejb said:


> Second week with the first watch I ever bought brand new from a dealer


Congrats! It's a beauty (looks awesome with all the tats as well)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrenvy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Tudor Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

another post of the SD Red


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

First time having the Sub on a leather strap.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Feeling like vintage canvas today.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Exp II as always


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

More than 4 years in my property and still in love...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Yacht-"Racer" 116622


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## checkjuan2 (May 24, 2017)

New (to me!) two line Pelagos today!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

checkjuan2 said:


> New (to me!) two line Pelagos today!
> 
> View attachment 13331957


Mine says hi









Great desk diving watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

dinner with the daytona


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It's practically midnight here but I am wearing my 5513 as I cozy up in front of the TV to watch a few YouTube videos about, you guessed it, 5513's. Have a good day/night, all.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

I think I need an explorer... i seem to wonder about a lot at lunch...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

LHD again today...such a great watch.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> I think I need an explorer... i seem to wonder about a lot at lunch...
> View attachment 13333959


Perhaps you might wonder in a Rolex store?


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Pelagos LHD today


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Good morning
> 
> View attachment 13334543


Simply perfect.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

BLNR today. Love it.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Palmettoman said:


> Again today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking combo.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Perhaps you might wonder in a Rolex store?


You is smart ! :-d


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Knives and Lint said:


> View attachment 13333095
> 
> 
> View attachment 13333097
> ...


Love the watch and strap combo, well done! Nice photos too, must have taken some effort...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer ii


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Doesn't get much better than this. Every once in awhile I reflect on how fortunate we are to be able to appreciate and afford such wonderful timepieces.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

i think R should be making all the watch in 43mm


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

MOV said:


> Simply perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Agree. All things considered, the current ND Submariner is probably the best watch in the world.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> You is smart ! :-d


That's so Aussie mate. I am going down to my local AD this weekend to see an OP39 in white and a Tudor BB58. I haven't bought a watch in a long time (yes, true - see my profile) but have been on a binge in the last 12 months. Looking to complete my Sea, Air and Land prime watches collection in the next year or so.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

If they put those hands of the grantour on a black bay 36...watch of the decade!!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

My piece of swiss art sitting on a drawing I just finished.. :-!


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

My wrist and pocket are nicely equipped today.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Hope everyone has a great Thursday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## checkjuan2 (May 24, 2017)

Quick snuggle before going off to work


----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

Trying a new Barton strap on my Explorer II today


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Tudor today.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

The original Black Bay Blue 79220b. Still one of my favorites.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

cptdean said:


> My wrist and pocket are nicely equipped today.


The Dragonfly is one of my favorite Spydercos. Such a nice blade profile.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13336651


New?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Would actually love some honest feedback on this impulse purchase of a Glamour Date Day 39mm (I'm still within the return window). Would love to know if this looks too big for my 6.25 wrist. Also not sure if anyone else is annoyed that it doesn't have a cyclops above the date...but the real kicker is the lug width is 21mm so finding straps will be a pain. Am I just being too damn picky?


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

MOV said:


> New?


No, I've had this coming up for 2 years. It just doesn't get worn as often as the Black Bays and Pelagos


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

My son's first Yankee game. Not bad seats. 16610 makes another memory.


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sub today... looking good as always!


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Seadweller









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sebast975 said:


> Would actually love some honest feedback on this impulse purchase of a Glamour Date Day 39mm (I'm still within the return window). Would love to know if this looks too big for my 6.25 wrist. Also not sure if anyone else is annoyed that it doesn't have a cyclops above the date...but the real kicker is the lug width is 21mm so finding straps will be a pain. Am I just being too damn picky?


Lack of cyclops is a plus for me, but your other concerns come through clear in the picture. The lugs hang over and the strap looks too small for the watch since you can see the spring bar. No go for me. Try on the black bay 36mm. I bet that would look great on you.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

reasons why this is better than a current Submariner...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

sluggerx5 said:


> Lack of cyclops is a plus for me, but your other concerns come through clear in the picture. The lugs hang over and the strap looks too small for the watch since you can see the spring bar. No go for me. Try on the black bay 36mm. I bet that would look great on you.


+1 100%


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Snuck out of the office to catch an Angel game


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

cptdean said:


> My wrist and pocket are nicely equipped today.


Are we allowed to post blades now? I thought I remember reading a forum rule about that.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Light the light shine far and bright...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't care if Monday's black
Tuesday, Wednesday heart attack
Thursday never looking back
It's Friday I'm in love... )


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Beautiful day in the big city. Happy Friday, gents.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Yacht-"Racer" 116622


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Killa combo Bill... Like that Friday look!


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Btreichel87 said:


> Are we allowed to post blades now? I thought I remember reading a forum rule about that.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My apologies if that's true. Mods can remove, or let me know and I'll do it.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Killa combo Bill... Like that Friday look!


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

cptdean said:


> My apologies if that's true. Mods can remove, or let me know and I'll do it.


Oh I hope we can, they are a natural photo op with the timepieces.+️= 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddj235 (Feb 4, 2018)

The 5 month love affair is still going strong. I think she's a keeper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

sluggerx5 said:


> Lack of cyclops is a plus for me, but your other concerns come through clear in the picture. The lugs hang over and the strap looks too small for the watch since you can see the spring bar. No go for me. Try on the black bay 36mm. I bet that would look great on you.


Thank you for that honest feedback, much appreciated.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Busy day...no time to post til now. My sub faithfully on wrist on day 5 in a row.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Just walking the dog....









Sporty, you'll be glad to know that she's very well trained.

A true D.O.R she never defecates in public.

Instead, at the end of the walk, I take her to the designated spot on our property, in the flower garden and she goes there instead.

The ground there is covered in cedar chips, so it's easy to scoop with a extension handled scoop, to then be dropped into a doggie latrine complete with a foot operated cover where it decomposes quite nicely. 

All very civilized.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

Rolex Submariner Date Ref.16610


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

Rolex Submariner Date Ref.16610
View attachment 13341799


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Rotations just aren't happening ATM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Batman is still in my heart









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

What a hard life, did the hard yakka today. Just got back from my local AD, spent a good part of the afternoon trying out so many watches. Finally settled on the Black Bay Burgundy ref. m79230r-0003 in the interim to scratch that itch whilst waiting for my Submariner to come. Going back to pick it up next week after the watchmaker re-sizes the bracelet and get rid of some really annoying scuff marks on the case. (People try on the watch and it wasn't treated with respect)

Anyway, I took a picture with that OP39 in white dial. It is so enticing... man... so many choices, first world problems. Happy to have such problems though.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND. Great weekend, Gents!









iP8


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Saturday, gentlemen.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Peaceful Saturday morning patio time...


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Such good coffee.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy weekend everyone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

LHD


----------



## BlakeA (Apr 11, 2018)

Wearing my 114060 because it's Saturday and I don't care WHAT the date is...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor GMT


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

DJ at night








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Just bought the OP39 Dark Rhodium dial from the AD last week. Very pleased with it as my daily watch!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

raja_3012 said:


>


I'm trying to wipe the drool off my face right now.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

chillsand said:


> DJ at night
> View attachment 13344561
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That tapestry dial is just gorgeous

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Explorer II









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Happy Sunday..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Tudor today 









iP8


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

achilles said:


> Just bought the OP39 Dark Rhodium dial from the AD last week. Very pleased with it as my daily watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats brother 
It was love at first sight for me... also daily wearer :-!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Gorgeous Sunday. Enjoy, gents.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bl0p0MhHozO/

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Magnificent milly









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Yesterday and today too...


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

sorry, double


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Back to this for the afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Desk jockey Monday...


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Pimmsley said:


> Congrats brother
> It was love at first sight for me... also daily wearer :-!


Thanks buddy! I can see you have been enjoying yours. Your pictures helped to make my decision easier.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Sunday Eve......nice contrast to this same spot from Saturday morning....


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

achilles said:


> Thanks buddy! I can see you have been enjoying yours. Your pictures helped to make my decision easier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


My absolute pleasure... I'm flattered to have been of some help... Hope you continue to enjoy for years to come 

Such an attractive hunk of steel ;-)


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Haven't worn this for a very long time...


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrenvy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iP8


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Desk diving with Pelagos two-liner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

achilles said:


> Just bought the OP39 Dark Rhodium dial from the AD last week. Very pleased with it as my daily watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love slate colored dials. Yours looks great with the blue accents.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

CarlosB said:


>


I forgot how good it looks with leather straps. I think I'm going to have to swap my bracelet off and put the Bulang strap back on.....

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Ran into 5 of these guys along an eight mile hike last night.

















Luckily I was wearing my outstandingly lumed BB to light the way.



Well that and a headlamp, but the lume is pretty darn good.


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

My Black Bay is pretty much my default choice now.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Recently serviced and refreshed 16610


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

50th Anniversary Sub ,back from RSC ....great job









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Tuesday morning in Melbourne :-d

Speedy time









Edit: whoops, thought I was in WWRUW public thread... sorry Sportura, no Omega offence intended


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

This one saw a lot of sunshine today with a bike ride and lawn work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

nvrp813 said:


>


This doesn't take a bad shot ever! I do like this model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

T. rex caught me


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Waiting for takeout earlier










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

TudorTuesday









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

BBN









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## dwbosch (Dec 10, 2013)

At the hospital with the Missus today. Hanging on to her wedding ring for her...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Weather forecast is dodgy all week, but got a break in the rain in Wildwood, NJ. Enjoying my BBN today.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

dwbosch said:


> At the hospital with the Missus today. Hanging on to her wedding ring for her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope all goes and a speedy recovery.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

My Z-blue with a sail cloth strap from Time &Tides.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pepsi


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Weather forecast is dodgy all week, but got a break in the rain in Wildwood, NJ. Enjoying my BBN today.


Great strap combo! As a kid, 50 years ago, my parents would take us to Wildwood every summer for vacation. Good Times.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Great strap combo! As a kid, 50 years ago, my parents would take us to Wildwood every summer for vacation. Good Times.


Same...we came here when I was a kid, so when my parents wanted my entire family to gather here this week, we jumped at the chance. Spent the day in the water with the next generation, having a blast!

I love the Everest strap with my BBN. Makes me want to buy them for others in my collection. So comfortable and looks great!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

A whole lot of Tudors here today.


----------



## AndersKAA (Jul 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwbosch (Dec 10, 2013)

MOV said:


> I hope all goes and a speedy recovery.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks so much!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

dwbosch said:


> At the hospital with the Missus today. Hanging on to her wedding ring for her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well...super cool way to keep up with it. Never thought of that. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Nuttin' but natos lately in the FL heat and humidity. I think our ancestors were right...it's a perfect place for a penal colony. . HVAC makes all the difference. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Don't ask.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer










Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

GMT


----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

This guy for the week


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Great travel companion









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Second month of ownership begins, still in love


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

This yesterday. 









This today.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I was busy with work in the last few days and haven't checked into the forum. Catching up with so many new posts and wonderful pictures of fellow WUS forumers' watches. Been busy but found some time to drop by a Rolex AD in the city I was visiting to check out a possible watch for my missus for our wedding anniversary. What do you fellas think about the Rose gold?


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

Florida heat be damned. I put a leather strap back on my Black Bay.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Have been without a Rolex for a while until just now, picked up an Explorer I Mk2.









Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Wore the Sub on my day off with the family today.









Stopped by an AD and tried on a 36mm DJ and I think I'm in love. I tried on a white dial DJ with a fluted bezel and jubilee a few months ago and it didn't appeal to me what so ever but this is right up near the top of the list now!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

.


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## dwbosch (Dec 10, 2013)

Palmettoman said:


> Hope all goes well...super cool way to keep up with it. Never thought of that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Leather strap and buckle come in handy sometimes...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

New to me!









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

LhD


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

I wear this Datejust about every two weeks, at least if the sun is out to showcase its blue dial.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

chillsand said:


> DJ at night
> View attachment 13344561
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


What beer was that?

Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

seek3r said:


> What beer was that?
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


 french beer "1664 Blanc" lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

chillsand said:


> french beer "1664 Blanc" lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I figured! The glass... 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Finally back on my wrist after a visit to RSC in Melbourne... yay !

Have a great Friday all, I will...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Finally back on my wrist after a visit to RSC in Melbourne... yay !
> 
> Have a great Friday all, I will...


Time to go diving in the weekend.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm ready for the weekend, an uncomplicated weekend. Seems like an iconic watch is a great way to start such. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good Friday, gents.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Since Rolex doesn't make a fleiger... I am hoping to make time today to go try on a Pelagos. 

Happy Friday fellas!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Wearing my new Explorer


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Wearing my new Explorer


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, I found time to try on a Pelagos. Concerned it may be too big. Thoughts?




















Also an Air King which was sweet. No Explorers tho.
View attachment 13360011


The weight of the Pelagos was fantastic.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Weird duplicate post again.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Palmettoman said:


> Well, I found time to try on a Pelagos. Concerned it may be too big. Thoughts?
> View attachment 13359999
> 
> View attachment 13360001
> ...


The Pelagos looks great, certainly not too big on you, and IMO more in proportion that the Air King.


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Seiko today.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Palmettoman said:


> Well, I found time to try on a Pelagos. Concerned it may be too big. Thoughts?
> 
> Also an Air King which was sweet. No Explorers tho.
> 
> The weight of the Pelagos was fantastic.


The Pelagos is nice and you wear it well. As for the Air King, those large aviation inspired font and multi-colour dial grows on you and is one of the most recognisable Rolex. Just about any salesperson in any watch shop will ask me to see it because it's uncommon. It looks like you got a fairly large wrist so the Air King should be just fine as it sits well on my 7.5" wrist.


----------



## checkjuan2 (May 24, 2017)

Two-line Pelagos was my buddy for a lunchtime swim.


----------



## checkjuan2 (May 24, 2017)

Palmettoman said:


> Well, I found time to try on a Pelagos. Concerned it may be too big. Thoughts?


I wear my Pelagos every day. I have a 7-inch wrist and wear it semi-snug on the spring setting, and it's absolutely perfect. I think you will have no regrets. It looks tall and chunky, but thanks to its construction, I forget I'm wearing it.

In that aspect it reminds me of the 52+mm G-Shock Rangeman 9400 that was massive and yet, still oddly and wonderfully light.

The Pelagos is a dive watch with modern style, an ultra-readable dial and bezel, a movement any decent watchmaker can service, and the lume is bananas.

I like it because I'm not terribly attracted to the many pieces out there strongly slanted toward vintage style, fake patina, etc... this design spoke to me and stood out to me rather as something new with traditional roots - the classic bezel font, the snowflake hour hand, but lots of new refreshing stuff everywhere.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Bop (Sep 15, 2017)

My one and only:









Potentially a future acquisition:









The Transformers' Tudor!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

My dad passed away on Tuesday so from now I'll be taking care of his watches...this 6694 has the most sentimental value because he got it from my grandpa when he graduated from college in the mid-'60s. I miss him terribly so hopefully taking care of and wearing his watches will keep his memories close to me.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND  Great weekend!









iP8


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

EA-Sport said:


> My dad passed away on Tuesday so from now I'll be taking care of his watches...this 6694 has the most sentimental value because he got it from my grandpa when he graduated from college in the mid-'60s. I miss him terribly so hopefully taking care of and wearing his watches will keep his memories close to me.


Sorry to hear about your Dad. Take heart that his legacy lives on, and you can look at the watch and remember him as when he looked down on that watch. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Just picked this up today from the AD and have been wearing it all day. Will be going out if the weather permits to get some nicer pictures.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Rainy day here.


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> My dad passed away on Tuesday so from now I'll be taking care of his watches...this 6694 has the most sentimental value because he got it from my grandpa when he graduated from college in the mid-'60s. I miss him terribly so hopefully taking care of and wearing his watches will keep his memories close to me.
> View attachment 13361657
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your lost. That is a beautiful tinepiece, cherish it and hopefully you can pass it down to future generations.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> My dad passed away on Tuesday so from now I'll be taking care of his watches...this 6694 has the most sentimental value because he got it from my grandpa when he graduated from college in the mid-'60s. I miss him terribly so hopefully taking care of and wearing his watches will keep his memories close to me.
> View attachment 13361657
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss. There's not many things one can buy more personal than a nice watch. Being able to look at and wear something that helped your dad get thru his day is just fantastic. It also looks great on you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Guys, I really appreciate the feedback on the Pelagos. I'm mulling it over this weekend and wearing my largest diver to help with the decision...the venerable 6309. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Starting the day with my new acquisition!


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

B-Bop said:


> My one and only:
> 
> View attachment 13361653
> 
> ...


The North Flag doesnt get enough love round here. Its a fantastic watch. Modern explorer with a bit of Genta inspiration in the bracelet.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BB


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Beach day so it's beater day. Forgive me. It is a JDM version so there's that.


----------



## checkjuan2 (May 24, 2017)

sportura said:


> Beach day so it's beater day. Forgive me. It is a JDM version so there's that.


No finer beater. Took mine on a work trip to Africa and back and never once thought about the well-being of the watch, or whether or not I should pocket it while walking through the sketchy parts of Cape Town... if one of the local blade artists had asked me for my atomic 5600, I would have gladly handed it over, and also its manual out of my backpack.


----------



## checkjuan2 (May 24, 2017)

ETA Pelagos making its "broadcast debut" this week


----------



## checkjuan2 (May 24, 2017)

Palmettoman said:


> Guys, I really appreciate the feedback on the Pelagos. I'm mulling it over this weekend and wearing my largest diver to help with the decision...the venerable 6309.


That Turtle is bananas, man... those things scream "don't mess with this guy, he'll drown you in a water fountain"


----------



## alberto.b (Jan 30, 2018)

seek3r said:


>


beautiful!


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

116610!


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

alberto.b said:


> beautiful!


Thank you sir!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wfc3 (Apr 19, 2018)

EA-Sport said:


> My dad passed away on Tuesday so from now I'll be taking care of his watches...this 6694 has the most sentimental value because he got it from my grandpa when he graduated from college in the mid-'60s. I miss him terribly so hopefully taking care of and wearing his watches will keep his memories close to me.
> View attachment 13361657
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss. It will give you some good memories every time you check the time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Out for an evening stroll









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## callman (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switched it up to go check out the Guinness Open Gate Brewery and Barrel House in Charm City this beautiful evening with my lovely Mrs.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Exploring the Northern Cascades b-)

































I may or may not have fallen in the creek while taking these next photos :-d


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Knives and Lint said:


> Exploring the Northern Cascades b-)
> 
> I may or may not have fallen in the creek while taking these next photos :-d
> 
> ]


Knives and Lint, you've got *the best* photos man, really. I got to improve my photography skills. Well done, good shots!


----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

Sassy mood!!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

New acquisition - just got it from the AD yesterday and I haven't taken it off for the weekend (save for the shower of course).


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Chance encounter with another black and silver icon in Clunes Victoria... tasty !

Happy Sunday all.


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Today.. I am all green 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

nasser80 said:


> View attachment 13364439
> 
> Today.. I am all green
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


...and I'm green with envy... HULK SMASH !


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Knives and Lint, you've got *the best* photos man, really. I got to improve my photography skills. Well done, good shots!


I second that... outstanding photos, and I wish had your photography skill. :-!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

DJ


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

Sunday morning


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

CHNR. Having trouble taking this off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Gorgeous beach Sunday. Hope yours is just as enjoyable.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP8


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Knives and Lint, you've got *the best* photos man, really. I got to improve my photography skills. Well done, good shots!





MadMrB said:


> I second that... outstanding photos, and I wish had your photography skill. :-!


Many thanks for the kind words friends b-)

However most of the credit should go to the natural beauty I am lucky enough to be surrounded with. Plus, the secret to my method is to take a few hundred shots and hope that 5-10 turn out well :-d. I do try though.

I'm just happy to have a friendly place like WUS to share them with others who might enjoy them. It makes it worth being the weirdo taking pictures of his watch everywhere I go :-d


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Countryside


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

114060 yesterday and today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sital (Feb 15, 2017)

Picked this up yesterday while out and about...BB S&G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Port Authority building in Melbourne...


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> My dad passed away on Tuesday so from now I'll be taking care of his watches...this 6694 has the most sentimental value because he got it from my grandpa when he graduated from college in the mid-'60s. I miss him terribly so hopefully taking care of and wearing his watches will keep his memories close to me.
> View attachment 13361657
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sorry to hear my friend. Hopefully he's in a better place where someday you'll meet again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats to our very own Donald (Brisman), the father of this thread, for his feature on time and tide!!

https://timeandtidewatches.com/who-to-follow-watchbrisman/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I find a vintage Rolex makes any Monday cheery.


----------



## trebor2 (Aug 13, 2017)

My first Rolex!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

trebor2 said:


> View attachment 13368687
> 
> 
> My first Rolex!


Congratulations and welcome to the club!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, Speedy today 









iP8


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This yesterday 









Today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

No speedy this Tuesday... I can't take this sucker off ;-)


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

jfwund said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A purrrfect pair !


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

I am green...








- - - Updated - - -


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

Flex Luthor said:


> CHNR. Having trouble taking this off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is the crown on the back of the bracelet. Lift.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

That's life in the big city.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Found some time to drop by IKEA tonight for some late night shopping. Came across some really good photo opportunities there and would like to share with you all;

Standing in front of the welcome sign, welcoming you all to this great thread sharing our love of watches.








A photo opp in front of a print of a boat in a lake, too good to miss.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Big boy today. SD43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddj235 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_arc (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

A little obsessed...


----------



## christianhk0701 (Aug 7, 2018)

EA-Sport said:


> My dad passed away on Tuesday so from now I'll be taking care of his watches...this 6694 has the most sentimental value because he got it from my grandpa when he graduated from college in the mid-'60s. I miss him terribly so hopefully taking care of and wearing his watches will keep his memories close to me.
> View attachment 13361657
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry about your dad. Take care of that 6694. Its a helluva watch. ?


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

_Anyone else having issues with the WUS site recently? - It seems incredibly buggy at the moment; errors, double posts, pages not loading properly... or is it just me? :-s_


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

MadMrB said:


> _Anyone else having issues with the WUS site recently? - It seems incredibly buggy at the moment; errors, double posts, pages not loading properly... or is it just me? :-s_


Happens to me too mate. I click "edit post" immediately to fix the issues.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Very cold and rainy day here in Perth. It's been like this all winter and will be like this for the next few weeks. :-(

Well, at least a nice whiskey or Bundy will warm the heart. Yippee


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

MadMrB said:


> _Anyone else having issues with the WUS site recently? - It seems incredibly buggy at the moment; errors, double posts, pages not loading properly... or is it just me? :-s_


Your watch is magnificent...not sure what model that is, but thats the nicest looking tudor 'diver' Ive seen....it even makes the snowflake hands look nice!!!


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

wickets said:


> Your watch is magnificent...not sure what model that is, but thats the nicest looking tudor 'diver' Ive seen....it even makes the snowflake hands look nice!!!


Thank you Sir! - Its the Black Bay Steel, one of my favorite go to watches.

I'm an admirer of your Prince Day Date...its gorgeous. Tudor should recognise the popularity of that model still and do something about their current Glamour range which is pretty poor, if they replaced the Glamour models with a Day Date more like yours and a small seconds no date model like those from the 40's/50's they would have real winners IMO.


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13373045
> 
> 
> _Anyone else having issues with the WUS site recently? - It seems incredibly buggy at the moment; errors, double posts, pages not loading properly... or is it just me? :-s_


One of my favorites from your collection...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

MOV said:


> One of my favorites from your collection...


You're obviously a man with great taste! :-d


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy hump day to you all.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sorry for your loss EA-sport.


----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)

The only Rolex I own -.a vintage Air-King ref.5500; I've been tending towards wearing it on the Person seen here, as Florida summers are sweltering and my wrist swells uncomfortably in the bracelet.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Explorer, it's been over a month with a Black Bay and Planet Ocean in rotation, so about time to wear it again


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

With my Aussie in-laws and their 6.2 litre-engined Commodore!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sucram (Jun 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

From the very City Rolex was founded...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13376039


Sir MadMrB, that Chrono looks majestic on those linens  Hope all is well my friend...Cheers


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Sir MadMrB, that Chrono looks majestic on those linens  Hope all is well my friend...Cheers


Thanks mate. Good to see you back here, WUS could do with some more Sri refinement and style :-!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Thanks mate. Good to see you back here, WUS could do with some more Sri refinement and style :-!


Cheers mate... 

- - - Updated - - -



MadMrB said:


> Thanks mate. Good to see you back here, WUS could do with some more Sri refinement and style :-!


Cheers mate...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

Pair of Tudors in our office today!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

BB 36, almost every day.


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

sportura said:


>


4 plastic straws???


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Submariner Ceramic


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

New RubberB strap. 1 week old Polar. My first Rolex


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pepsi on toxic nato today.......weekends almost here!


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Mr. Magoo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pure sex... that dial is stunning Magoo !


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunny Friday !


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

dimok said:


> 4 plastic straws???


Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

dimok said:


> 4 plastic straws???


My protest of the straw ban. Straws aren't the problem and iced coffee doesn't taste the same without them.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

This is all I'm wearing lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> This is all I'm wearing lately.


Likewise, my BB Burgundy is getting all the wrist time this week.


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

sportura said:


> My protest of the straw ban. Straws aren't the problem and iced coffee doesn't taste the same without them.


No straws policy for a retailer = no customers policy as far as I'm concerned. Eco-derangement syndrome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It's been a year since our trip to Santorini. Time flies.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> It's been a year since our trip to Santorini. Time flies.


Time for another trip! ;-)


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

RCol said:


> The only Rolex I own -.a vintage Air-King ref.5500; I've been tending towards wearing it on the Person seen here, as Florida summers are sweltering and my wrist swells uncomfortably in the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13373689


That looks great

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Even with the reflection, looks pretty good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

TGIF &#8230;..









- - - Updated - - -

TGIF &#8230;..


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

sportura said:


> Have a good Friday, gents.


Hey nice pic - would you mind sharing on that bracelet? Looks like a Hodinkee


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Just got it yesterday


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

seekmywatch said:


> Hey nice pic - would you mind sharing on that bracelet? Looks like a Hodinkee






























Thanks, it's a Bulang & Sons Lumberjack, IMO the best of the darkish brown straps. They do a great job with the color gradients and textures across the primary surface and add a little dark 'stripe' along the outer edges, really best-in-class execution. I bought my 5513 as my 'strap' Rolex and building a solid collection has been a passion of mine of late. Bulang, Hodinkee, and Colareb being the ones I lean on the most.

https://www.bulangandsons.com/lumberjack-brown-elegant-leather-watch-strap.html


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> Thanks, it's a Bulang & Sons Lumberjack, IMO the best of the darkish brown straps. They do a great job with the color gradients and textures across the primary surface and add a little dark 'stripe' along the outer edges, really best-in-class execution. I bought my 5513 as my 'strap' Rolex and building a solid collection has been a passion of mine of late. Bulang, Hodinkee, and Colareb being the ones I lean on the most.
> 
> https://www.bulangandsons.com/lumberjack-brown-elegant-leather-watch-strap.html


+1. I too am a big fan of B&S.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks ! 
I see exactly which one it is - i recently searched a bracelet and came across Bulang ... wasn’t sure of the rendering in real life. 
You just made then a new customer


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

seekmywatch said:


> Thanks !
> I see exactly which one it is - i recently searched a bracelet and came across Bulang ... wasn't sure of the rendering in real life.
> You just made then a new customer












Great, happy to have helped and happy to help the B&S guys too. A few months back I discovered that they made a limited edition NATO Lumberjack but I missed it by a year and there were none left to be had. I emailed them directly, begged them for help, and Bernhard Bulang himself had the last one and gave it to me. Great guy, great company. Read more here:

https://www.revolution.watch/bernhard-bulang-passion-for-rolex-2/


----------



## green_arc (Nov 15, 2015)

*Late again!*


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Was wearing this...









until the postman dropped this off a little while ago. 









New to me from a fellow member. I chose to buy used since I was a little nervous about its size. It's a little bigger than I typically wear, but the titanium offsets it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Palmettoman said:


> Was wearing this...
> 
> until the postman dropped this off a little while ago.
> 
> New to me from a fellow member. I chose to buy used since I was a little nervous about its size. It's a little bigger than I typically wear, but the titanium offsets it.


Nice buy, congrats!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Guys weekend in the desert and the watch rolls are now out-my buddy always brings this Tudor as he knows I'll want to wear it all weekend. I'm just gonna have to find a preowned one soon, such a great dial......


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rather unusual incoming here...I tried one of these on recently and was smitten. First DD and first Rolex that ticks.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Rather unusual incoming here...I tried one of these on recently and was smitten. First DD and first Rolex that ticks.


Wow Bill that is unique......a little slice of history you don't see too often. Very cool !


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sub to end the week


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Wow Bill that is unique......a little slice of history you don't see too often. Very cool !


Thanks, Jason!

I have been thinking about a DD for a bit, and tried various iterations of it on. The 36mm size deterred me a bit, but the case on the 19018 wears a little bigger than 36mm, in my view, so I was more comfortable with it. Plus, I dug the historical aspect of it as you mentioned.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, Jason!
> 
> I have been thinking about a DD for a bit, and tried various iterations of it on. The 36mm size deterred me a bit, but the case on the 19018 wears a little bigger than 36mm, in my view, so I was more comfortable with it. Plus, I dug the historical aspect of it as you mentioned.


If you are going to go quartz why not go with the Crown !


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Still on my Tudor this weekend. I hope that you are all having a great start to the weekend.


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

Wearing my new Rolex Submariner Date today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sub 









iP8


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Exp II, again...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

A rare rainy Saturday this Summer.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Beginning day 2 with my newest. It hasn't lost or gained any time since I set it to the atomic clock yesterday morning. Spot on. 

This could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Not a BB...









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Working all day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Houston Grey (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy2101 (May 30, 2018)

Double 214270s(right is me, left is my friend) and my friend's fresh vintage Oyster Precision purchase in the back. Perfect watches to explore the urban jungle of Tokyo and its hundreds of watch shops.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Work day for me...


















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hope all of the good folks on this thread are well! Been wearing this a lot lately. Just love it! I also appreciate being able to swap out the bezel with licorice when the mood strikes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Loving the new addition 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Still Sub 









iP8


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

deozed said:


>


Goes well with the silicon strap.|>


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Goes well with the silicon strap.|>


Indeed, it does. RubberB for a 114060 ND Sub, and it fits perfectly. The only thing is the endlink sticks out a bit because the sizing is originally for the longer, glidelock clasp. Cheers


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Tudor ranger


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Sunday to you all.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

For the Orioles, the beatings will continue until morale improves! ?

Psyched to see my Sox in person rather than on TV today.


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

MickCollins1916 said:


> For the Orioles, the beatings will continue until morale improves! ?
> 
> Psyched to see my Sox in person rather than on TV today.


Very nice combo - from a NYer - means a lot


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Earlier









Now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor Sunday


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Following on from BBunter's post, another post here with some inspiration for a water body. Man made lake/pond in front of my house.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## wjtuinstra (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good Monday, gents.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Milgauss Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sub ND today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm in serious honeymoon phase. Even worse now that I've gotten around to sizing the bracelet. It's fantastic.









Shoulda bought one of these years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Performance review today, a little old fashioned but company is as company does...

...submariner power move, although my idiot 'superior' wears an iwatch, ironically always late to meetings he bothers turns up to and rarely responds to communications in a timely manner, hopeless... give em enough rope I say...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Performance review today, a little old fashioned but company is as company does...
> 
> ...submariner power move, although my idiot 'superior' wears an iwatch, ironically always late to meetings he bothers turns up to and rarely responds to communications in a timely manner, hopeless... give em enough rope I say...


Hope your performance review was an outstanding 10/10.


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Another view with the Exp II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hope your performance review was an outstanding 10/10.


Thanks bloke ! Went rather well I'm happy to say, now for the remuneration review :-d

Hope you had a fine day


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Thanks bloke ! Went rather well I'm happy to say, now for the remuneration review :-d
> 
> Hope you had a fine day


Thanks mate. Hope you get a good enough raise to buy another Rolex to enjoy.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Gents, no TudoRolex...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sri said:


> Sorry Gents, no TudoRolex...


Amazing photo, props for the coordinating blue striped reflection on the crystal.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Though it's technically 'Tona Tuesday, I'm feeling the vintage vibe today.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My wife buys funky coffee mugs. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Back to Rolex today









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

View on University of Vienna


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

Something a little different today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 this Tuesday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

sportura said:


> Amazing photo, props for the coordinating blue striped reflection on the crystal.


Thanks my friend... Cheers


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

...road to nowhere (well, tracks...)


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> ...road to nowhere (well, tracks...)


Nice photo opp. I like those artistic shots. |>

Not many days of grey skies left, but I hope you weren't standing on the tracks....


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Another view with the Exp II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

sportura said:


> Though it's technically 'Tona Tuesday, I'm feeling the vintage vibe today.


Simple, classic... Just mesmerizing...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BBunter said:


> Another view with the Exp II


Nice picture BBunter. Is that a piece of rock or a sculpture on the left of the frame?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

sportura said:


> Amazing photo, props for the coordinating blue striped reflection on the crystal.


Many thanks my friend for the detail you added... Very kind... Cheers


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice picture BBunter. Is that a piece of rock or a sculpture on the left of the frame?


It's a sculpture, although I don't think it will win any awards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

Good morning!









Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good hump day, gents.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sri said:


> Simple, classic... Just mesmerizing...


Thank you my friend. The 5513 also represents one of the dumbest decisions I ever made regarding watch collecting, for 17 years I thought that because I already had a Submariner (16610) that adding a no-date matte dial to the collection would be redundant. LOL, not so smart. The good news is that I'm making up for lost time now, it's a terrific watch and quite different than a more modern Submariner.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

jk8

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MOV said:


> jk8
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Picture from 37K feet on AA. Not sure how jk8 became part of the photo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sub 









iP8


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

nicon said:


>


Amazing...

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Flex Luthor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this dial! Great shot.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I love this dial! Great shot.


Thanks! I originally bought this to be my weekend warrior but it has won the starting job in the rotation. I wouldn't change a thing about this watch. Hope you are enjoying yours just as much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy Hump Day guys!


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Flex Luthor said:


> Thanks! I originally bought this to be my weekend warrior but it has won the starting job in the rotation. I wouldn't change a thing about this watch. Hope you are enjoying yours just as much!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I am really nuts about mine as well! The SD4K, this guy, and my LVc tend to stay in the heaviest rotation of them all. Nothing's knocked my SD4K from the top of the favorites list yet, but I dig the SD43 a LOT.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

I love Rolex bracelets especially the oyster, but I was bored this afternoon and changed it to a Rolex genuine Lizard strap I purchased from NYC RSC a few years ago. I kinda like how it feels but I'm sure it will be back on bracelet soon where it really belongs. Just thought I'd show you guys. 
OP 36mm

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Estradagy (Nov 26, 2017)

Popped it on a nato 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Estradagy (Nov 26, 2017)

RCol said:


> The only Rolex I own -.a vintage Air-King ref.5500; I've been tending towards wearing it on the Person seen here, as Florida summers are sweltering and my wrist swells uncomfortably in the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13373689


What a piece. So glad I saw this as I was thinking about adding a perlon to my first crown I just picked up, a 1601 DJ. I'm also from Florida so I know the heat your talking about.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Smoke break under the Airstream hotel....


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green subby today


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

In the air with my Exp II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

batman1345 said:


> Amazing...
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks .


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

ETA smiles... Cheers


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

It seems like I'm always in my truck. Gotta earn the money to buy the watches. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

madmrb teasing the willpower with that grantour....can't look anymore LOL


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Having a great time in Santorini.

Well, Santorini's House Of Gyro's, that is.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> Having a great time in Santorini.
> 
> Well, Santorini's House Of Gyro's, that is.


Nice place!!

Hello from Athens!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sub 









iP8


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

---


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

126600









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Strap experiment over, oyster bracelet forever.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Cosmograph today


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Ready for take off wearing my late dad's daily watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Cool bar overlooking Southbank last night, the calm before the after work crowd hit hard, sore head ... have a great Friday all !


----------



## Fbcanman (Feb 24, 2018)

Taswell said:


> This one ....
> View attachment 734522


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fbcanman (Feb 24, 2018)

Ricky T said:


> Just happens to be wearing my 1992 GMT today.


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fbcanman (Feb 24, 2018)

Taswell said:


> I'm having problems with the clasp on my blue flake .... I haven't been able to take it off for ages.
> View attachment 742168


Looks so good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Friday lunch at 'The Bank' on Collins... an old bank space converted in to a roomy and pretty bar and restaurant... great food and atmosphere


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

In the doc's office...waiting...as usual ☹. At least the nurse was cute. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Giving my BLNR a much deserved break! Wearing this today (pic is from yesterday!)









- - - Updated - - -

Giving my BLNR a much deserved break! Wearing this today (pic is from yesterday!)


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Quick trip to the mall yesterday.


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

BLNR. I'm starting to think this watch might have cured me.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

EightEyes said:


> BLNR. I'm starting to think this watch might have cured me.


There's no such thing as "a cure"!

- - - Updated - - -



EightEyes said:


> BLNR. I'm starting to think this watch might have cured me.


There's no such thing as "a cure"!


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Have a great weekend everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTB11B (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

BBN is back on the bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

Was on my local ADs list for a Sub or GMT. Got a call last night that a GMT LN came in. Now it's on my wrist.


----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## copemanphoto (Dec 28, 2016)

This hasn't left my wrist since I got it a week ago.










Have a great weekend folks.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Enjoying this cooler weather as I stroll down to the supermarket with the Sub.


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

copemanphoto said:


> This hasn't left my wrist since I got it a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice size

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

copemanphoto said:


> This hasn't left my wrist since I got it a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the 58?


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Martini time with the GF with tunes... cheers all, happy Saturday!


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Pimmsley said:


> Friday lunch at 'The Bank' on Collins... an old bank space converted in to a roomy and pretty bar and restaurant... great food and atmosphere
> 
> View attachment 13399703
> 
> ...


It looks like a great place. Where is the saxophonist?


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

My Gada Watch!


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

The trusty Tudor I never quit wearing...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

24 hours old to me now


----------



## TTB11B (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

raja_3012 said:


>


White gold?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

Mr. Magoo said:


> Strap experiment over, oyster bracelet forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shot...what's your wrist size?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

@seek3r thx, it’s 6.5”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Pool Dweller









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

On a weekend holiday in Stockholm.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Evening change...


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

seek3r said:


> White gold?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Naah... gold (white or yellow) is not my thing yet. It is the 126710BLRO.


----------



## a_carkhuff (Sep 30, 2017)

endotreated said:


> 24 hours old to me now


And it doesn't look a minute older than 12hrs 

Corny jokes aside, that's a great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

My BBN on an Erika's desert with low light lume.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Newly arrived BB58.









Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kermit









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Even after living in southern AZ over 20years, this never gets old.

































































A little over 9 miles @ +9,000 ft this morning with the Black Bay.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Even after living in southern AZ over 20years, this never gets old.
> 
> A little over 9 miles @ +9,000 ft this morning with the Black Bay.


The great outdoors! Great pictures of a Black Bay in the wild!


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

All these great outdoors pics and all I got this morning is my workbench I cleaned off yesterday. .









I'll be on a bike later today tho. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanderkovac (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Sunday 6694








- - - Updated - - -


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

BBB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## sasilm2 (Jul 13, 2018)

Tudor Fastrider Panda Dial! Going to sell son because I have my name down for a BB58!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

My favorite today


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

From yesterday, Explorer II 16570, 3186 (2008).


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Was having serious Oyster Perp separation anxiety with all the sub culture I've been embracing...


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Beautiful shot. I'll be in Sedona in a couple of weeks. Really looking forward to it, it's such a spiritual area and probably the most relaxing place we go for vacation.



AzHadEnuf said:


> Even after living in southern AZ over 20years, this never gets old.
> 
> View attachment 13405081


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

BBS again today...


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Milgauss GV on Hirsch brown croc with Omega polished SS pin buckle


----------



## B-Bop (Sep 15, 2017)

sportura said:


> Happy hump day to you all.


Wow... now I see why the waiting lists are so long


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Submariner


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

My old Tudor 75190 just came from service. To my surprise, now has a Tudor crown, fortunately they returned the original crown 

















Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Off to Atlanta.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I can think of a hundred trails and mountain tops I'd rather be on right now. Wishing all the other gainfully employed members a good work week. And to all the retirees...I'm jealous.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Milli Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Daytona 116520.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The weather is really starting to warm up down under so I was thinking of maybe a _Speedmaster_ for a Tuesday, but nah, I think a casual Tudor BB with a Hawaiian inspired shirt will do just fine.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

iam7head said:


> Milgauss GV on Hirsch brown croc with Omega polished SS pin buckle











:-!:-!:-! That is a great combo!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Still loving my batman









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

BLing said:


> Still loving my batman
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


and wearing a 'pepsi' shirt to placate the rolex gods?? haha


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mycool307 (Feb 13, 2014)

BLing said:


> Still loving my batman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm also still loving YOUR Batman!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

BB58









Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)

A recent acquisition, but what a beauty.


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

Paulsky said:


> A recent acquisition, but what a beauty.
> View attachment 13412333


I love the railroad tracks dial, what reference?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

'tona Tuesday


----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)

Pablo Jerry said:


> I love the railroad tracks dial, what reference?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That's a Datejust 16014.


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sub-stantial investigation...


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

I am back from holiday...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR for me... Cheers


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Just got this today, and I think its a very good looking watch!


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Just got this today, and I think its a very good looking watch!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Vacationing at our beach home in Maine for two weeks, not much Rolex wearing going on, thought I'd stop in with the beater to say hello and wish you fine gentlemen a good week.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday:-!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Mornin' everyone. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

MuckyMark said:


>


Is that a fire truck I spy in the background?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Not wearing this today but got in last evening and was impressed with the lume on my watch.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five digit goodness this Wednesday


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

MuckyMark said:


>


Tell me about the truck in the background. Tiller truck? All steer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sorry to keep posting but I can'ts helps its...


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Sorry folks, no Rlx today...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Mr. Magoo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a stunner !


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Finally put it on the oem rubber strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

LhD


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

HULK...


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II on nato, if the weather is any indication this one will be going back on leather soon.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Friday all :-!

Sun is out and looking good outside...


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

hun23 said:


> LhD


As a left hander wearing an ETA pelagos on my right wrist, I feel your pain.


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

In the cockpit









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Tudor Bronze 









Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

I just love this watch!


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Well... she has a Tudor movement!


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

endotreated said:


> Well... she has a Tudor movement!


good one!!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Some details of my Tudor




































Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## minoli (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

This old guy's got some new shoes today...









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Friday to everyone. Getting ready to call it a short day and start the weekend early.


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

New shoes too ...


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

DJ41


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Morning all, have a great Saturday


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

GV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

mtb2104 said:


>


 the original one but prefer the one with the in-house movement

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Both are great.


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

mtb2104 said:


> Both are great.


True plus quite safe to walk down the road with no one trying to mug you as well

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP8


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Have a great Saturday gents!


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

With Ned









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank G (Mar 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

Juggling between this one and my BB36.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank God for the "END OF TRAIL" sign, five feet beyond it it's 1100 feet straight down. Have a great weekend guys.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that a fire truck I spy in the background?


Yes. New aerial been prepped for delivery to local municipality.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Tell me about the truck in the background. Tiller truck? All steer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smeal Aerial Platform. Strait truck, tandem drive. Sorry I should have taken a pic of the full truck.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kermit









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rogerfromco said:


> ;;; deleted images to save space


I just like how the silicon strap works so well with the oyster case.


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

SUB 









iP8


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Amusement park in Maine as our summer dwindles down.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Tapatalk is acting very weird this morning...
Happy Sunday everyone. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## Houston Grey (Sep 30, 2012)

Even days are my favorite 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Hope to have an SD brother for him sometime soon


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Call 1-4-0-6-0 and I'll be there. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

On rubber this evening


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday... have a great one


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

SD4K... My favourite modern Rolex... Cheers


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Our vacation continued with a great dinner with friends last night in one of Maine's finest restaurants. If you've been to Kennebunkport chances are you've been to Nunan's. Have a good week, gents.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

time to hit the beach


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, Moon today 









iP8


----------



## Flyoverguy (Jul 26, 2018)

This. Which just came today.


----------



## NoSympathy (Jul 1, 2017)

Recently picked up a SubC Date. Really digging this photo i took of it.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K to start the week off, have a great one ahead!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

#stillonhoneymoon


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

New strap on the Pelagos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

New acquisition. Wearing it for the first time today!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Tudor today









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

BLNR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Something from the 80's









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Color matching with the computer screen. . 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

Btreichel87 said:


> Tudor today


these tudors are unbelievable....gada worthy all day long


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

wickets said:


> these tudors are unbelievable....gada worthy all day long


It is the perfect 9-5 watch for any business casual outfit. Light, slips under a cuffed shirt, plays dressy or casual when needed.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Was rolling with my SD43 today.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Another glorious day, as a sub owner... gotta say I'm pretty chuffed :-d


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Catching up with some photos from this past weekend with my sons at the Monterey Car Week.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Got my first Rolex today!









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Perhaps the most under rated watch from the Tudor line up.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## B-Bop (Sep 15, 2017)

thx67 said:


> Perhaps the most under rated watch from the Tudor line up.


For sure, tried this on a few months ago, loved it. I call it the Transformer's Tudor. Excellent choice sir


----------



## B-Bop (Sep 15, 2017)

qcjulle said:


> Juggling between this one and my BB36.
> 
> View attachment 13423287


Bloody beaut!


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

One of the drawbacks to owning quite a few watches is that beauties like this root beer don't get the wrist time they deserve.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Good to be home.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Thursday OP


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


>


Blow man, blow ! b-)

Btw, i have a Selmer treble n bass 50 mkiii with matching 2x12 cab I inherited from my dad he bought in around 69'... absolutely lovely amp... what type of horn is your 80ii ? Alto, tenor ?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13431407
> 
> 
> View attachment 13431409


Sharp there MrB... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The BBN that smiles


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Sharp there MrB... Cheers


Thanks mate :-!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Submariner again for today.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

14060M-Z


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

The one on the left.......

(The time has since been set)


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Gmt


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

BLNR (looking very in-BL)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Pimmsley said:


> Blow man, blow ! b-)
> 
> Btw, i have a Selmer treble n bass 50 mkiii with matching 2x12 cab I inherited from my dad he bought in around 69'... absolutely lovely amp... what type of horn is your 80ii ? Alto, tenor ?


Amazing history in that amp. That is nice Selmer vintage Amp and I bet it sounds lush! I currently play a Selmer Tenor (Given to me by the Queen of Egypt), a Trevor James Tenor (It was an act of congress to get it, because it's an England based company) and a Yanagisawa Soprano. 
I use two Bose L1 Compacts for small gigs. I use two Bose F1 812 and two F1 Subwoofers for larger gigs.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> Amazing history in that amp. That is nice Selmer vintage Amp and I bet it sounds lush! I currently play a Selmer Tenor (Given to me by the Queen of Egypt), a Trevor James Tenor (It was an act of congress to get it, because it's an England based company) and a Yanagisawa Soprano.
> I use two Bose L1 Compacts for small gigs. I use two Bose F1 812 and two F1 Subwoofers for larger gigs.


Wow, some amazing history and cool horns  
my dad used that amp for over 20 years without issue (he still play weekly at 73) and I'm excited about getting it looked at for recording with again... we both play with more modern amps now for the convenience


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Back on sub duty... have a great Friday all!


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

WE is coming


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

My typical Friday choice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jason71 said:


> The one on the left.......
> 
> (The time has since been set)


The ice blue Daytona is one nice piece mate!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great Friday Gents... Cheers


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Enjoying my Day Date today


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Fun strap Friday!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Looking forward to some U of A, Red & Blue, Wildcat football this weekend. GO CATS!


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Palmettoman said:


> Fun strap Friday!
> View attachment 13440413


Readability is amazing- crystal clear


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Christened my Sub date in the beautiful waters of Lake Michigan today.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

First day of spring down under....wearing the Sub.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Flex Luthor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This must be the first Skydweller I have seen posted in this thread. Nice one. |>


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sub 









iP8


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Attending a glitzy new car launch event with my submariner today. 









Safety message: When you drive, never drink.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> First day of spring down under....wearing the Sub.
> 
> View attachment 13441767
> 
> ...


Hey hey hey Master Mervy... Alright? Its been ages matey... Hope all is well... Love those Submariner shots... Great weekend my friend...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> First day of spring down under....wearing the Sub.
> 
> View attachment 13441767
> 
> ...


Hey hey hey Master Mervy... Alright? Its been ages matey... Hope all is well... Love those Submariner shots... Great weekend my friend...


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

I just received two new Haveston canvas straps, so Rolex is on hold.. David, you rock!


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

dp


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> This must be the first Skydweller I have seen posted in this thread. Nice one. |>


Thanks! It's a fun and versatile watch. I am guilty of staying up till midnight last night solely to watch the month change on the annual calendar complication...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vito0914 (Nov 20, 2017)

Finally got my first Rolex!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

vito0914 said:


> View attachment 13443089
> 
> 
> Finally got my first Rolex!


Congratulations!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Time for college football!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

This strap has far surpassed my expectations. I consider myself a bracelet guy, but this is just too comfortable. Erika is great to work with. Highly recommend

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hey hey hey Master Mervy... Alright? Its been ages matey... Hope all is well... Love those Submariner shots... Great weekend my friend...


Stylemaster Sri, how for art thou mate? Hope you've been well and living large! Yes it has been ages...I've been in hibernation, but I'm back and ready to absorb all your stylistic offerings. :-!


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm sure I would do that at the end of every month if I had the Sky Dweller! LOL



Flex Luthor said:


> Thanks! It's a fun and versatile watch. I am guilty of staying up till midnight last night solely to watch the month change on the annual calendar complication...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Flex Luthor said:


> Thanks! It's a fun and versatile watch. I am guilty of staying up till midnight last night solely to watch the month change on the annual calendar complication...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! :-! I was mulling over the Skydweller for a dress watch. It is a beautiful watch and a YouTube reviewer I watched sometime ago (I think it was Eric from CRM) mentioned that "Rolex doesn't make mistakes" and I tend to agree. The way they put it together, the layout of the dials, the colour combination, somehow it works. Not like other mass production brands that mash together a new watch from the parts bin and release another limited edition. Such is the allure of a Rolex. Continue to post your watch here and wear it in good health mate! Hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Awesome! :-! I was mulling over the Skydweller for a dress watch. It is a beautiful watch and a YouTube reviewer I watched sometime ago (I think it was Eric from CRM) mentioned that "Rolex doesn't make mistakes" and I tend to agree. The way they put it together, the layout of the dials, the colour combination, somehow it works. Not like other mass production brands that mash together a new watch from the parts bin and release another limited edition. Such is the allure of a Rolex. Continue to post your watch here and wear it in good health mate! Hope you're having a great weekend!


Thanks! I wear this during the work week and my SD43 on the weekends. I have been pairing back my collection and I feel like this watch is the ultimate consolidator. It can be dressed up and down, has a GMT function for my work travel and the annual calendar so I only have to change the date once a year. This and the SD43 are all I really need and if I had to choose just one for the rest of my life the Skydweller would be it as of now. Now I just need to exercise more discipline and stick with the plan...easier said.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP8


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Been chilling with the girlfriend all weekend... snapped a quick pic of her timepiece of choice with mine, sucker... :-d


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sunday afternoon essentials


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

A souvenir from my vacation in Japan last week.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB, I like the way you think...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TTB11B (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

SubC Sunday


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Weekend watch to the pub crawl...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday morning work and Spring is here ! ...not that you can tell from my desk :-d


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Re-visiting Rolex









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Monday morning work and Spring is here ! ...not that you can tell from my desk :-d
> 
> View attachment 13446853


Black complements that watch so very well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

MOV said:


> Black complements that watch so very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks MOV 

Initially I thought it might be a real 'clothes clasher' with the blue pips but I'm lucky a lot of clothes I wear go together... mind you, tou can always get more matching clothes... :-d


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

DJ 41


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Enjoying the insanity that is Dragoncon in Atlanta.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

There are some days you look at your collection and one watch just says, where me. 

I hope everyone enjoys their holiday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

One of the fruits of my labour;-).

On another note, friend of mine was wearing the new GMT Master II Blue/Red bezel at gathering. Tried it on, ohhhh so beautiful but really hard to find.:-x


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Last night I got the call that my Sub C was finally in. Couldn't be more excited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

frtorres87 said:


> Last night I got the call that my Sub C was finally in. Couldn't be more excited.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man ! Wear it in good health b-)


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Quick splash in the sea.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Doing the car show at our labor day festival









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Great morning on the trail.


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Great morning on the trail.
> 
> View attachment 13449571
> 
> ...


Can't image wearing a Lange while treading on such trail...


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Great morning on the trail.
> 
> View attachment 13449571
> 
> ...


Can't image wearing a Lange while treading on such trail...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Out the front of Panerai with an Omega posting in the Rolex section... the boy's obviously gone mad.

Happy Tuesday gents...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

BBB today...


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

As an owner of a few tudors I often have a look at and post to this thread so thought I would share my latest aquisition. Ok, not a Rolex or Tudor. Not a quartz fan but this has a bit of an edge to it. The Tudors will be back on my wrist soon but it's quite a nice addition to the collection.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Two weeks on a beach in Maine sounds heavenly but without my Daytona it was soooo painful.

Happy to be back home and back in the WRUW thread, hope your late August was good, gents.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Tudor heritage ranger


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Tuesday back to work drive....


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pimmsley said:


> Congrats man ! Wear it in good health b-)


Thank you.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Still this









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I think my watch shopping days are over for awhile.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Bop (Sep 15, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13447671


The 36mm?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

16800









Side view


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> Two weeks on a beach in Maine sounds heavenly but without my Daytona it was soooo painful.
> 
> Happy to be back home and back in the WRUW thread, hope your late August was good, gents.


Hasn't been the same without you buddy, welcome back from holidays


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

frtorres87 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such nice pics... looks great on your wrist !


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea-dweller to start the short week


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

- 14060M-

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Wednesday hump day...

View attachment 13452123


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Pelagos out in the Genesee River tonight, heading into Lake Ontario.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

On strap


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> - 14060M-
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


You make me wanna buy a 5 digit reference to add to my collection!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Wednesday hump day...
> 
> View attachment 13452123


Hmmm, strange pic not showing...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Hmmm, strange pic not showing...


Nice Pimmsley. You got good taste in watches might I say.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice Pimmsley. You got good taste in watches might I say.


Thank you, and likewise bloke-o ! 

How was the 'Benz' do last week ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Thank you, and likewise bloke-o !
> 
> How was the 'Benz' do last week ?


Was nice thanks! Have been buying Mercs for about 10 years now so somehow I am on their VIP list. Going back for a test drive this weekend. Some nice gentleman asked me about the Sub and how many Rolexes I have. LOL., certainly a very recognisable watch brand in such company.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Was nice thanks! Have been buying Mercs for about 10 years now so somehow I am on their VIP list. Going back for a test drive this weekend. Some nice gentleman asked me about the Sub and how many Rolexes I have. LOL., certainly a very recognisable watch brand in such company.
> 
> View attachment 13452631
> 
> ...


That's very cool D... enjoy the attention :-!

...that last pic has some very complimentary colours going on ;-)


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

CHNR


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

116613LB for work today.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Pelagos in the Daytona Beach sun...wish I had time to enjoy it today. (Werkin')









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Beautiful day in the big city. Have a great day all.


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Happy Humpday! Definitely in the Honeymoon phase with this one!


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

View attachment 13453589

Happy Humpday! Definitely in the Honeymoon phase with this one!


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sky Dweller 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bryden (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Tudor GMT...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jfk-ii (Nov 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jfkender said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Mike.45 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awww!! Matchy matchy, very nice!!

Any one have this on the jubilee?!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 for hump day


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Coffee time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm sure this pic is similar to many I have already posted, but I'm still so in to my OP.


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Explorer 2 and my whip last weekend.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

ivanos said:


> Coffee time
> 
> View attachment 13454733


Simple, elegent and classy... love it!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sub for the evening...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Just received the SLA019 last week, where these are my two favorite divers in my collection...


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Really wish I had bought the non-clasp Everest band


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

postpet04 said:


> Really wish I had bought the non-clasp Everest band
> View attachment 13455811


Understand and agree.

I have experience with both set ups and taking the rolex clasp off it's bracelet and putting it on the rubber strap is a bit of a chore.

I ended up buying a cheap aftermarket glide lock clasp on eBay to avoid this...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Bezeler (Jun 11, 2018)

Wearing the sub


----------



## Bezeler (Jun 11, 2018)

Buchmann69 said:


> Understand and agree.
> 
> I have experience with both set ups and taking the rolex clasp off it's bracelet and putting it on the rubber strap is a bit of a chore.
> 
> ...


love your instagram rob!


----------



## Bezeler (Jun 11, 2018)

more comfy or what?


----------



## Bezeler (Jun 11, 2018)

nice


----------



## Bezeler (Jun 11, 2018)

word


----------



## Bezeler (Jun 11, 2018)

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> dp


ha


----------



## Bezeler (Jun 11, 2018)

nice job on this thread it's almost at 400k likes!


----------



## Bezeler (Jun 11, 2018)

flawless


----------



## Bezeler (Jun 11, 2018)

agreed


----------



## Bezeler (Jun 11, 2018)

seekmywatch said:


> Just got it yesterday


flawless


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

The rubber band is definitely more comfortable than the bracelet. It has more give to it and is lighter. But I highly recommend you get the "regular" everest band, not the one that uses rolex buckle.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pelagos


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

MadMrB said:


> Simple, elegent and classy... love it!


... yet below the surface there is also solid substance.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Friday all! Have a great one...


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

At work, a bit more casual for a Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

BLNR kind of day in Sydney .









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

TGIF .....:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

My 16220 Datejust wasn't enough to liven up the mood in Boring, OR


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

such a classic


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

Seamaster on an overnight trip


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bezeler said:


> love your instagram rob!


Thanks so much! Are you on it as well?

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy Friday all!









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

The 100 degree heat finally broke, back to long sleeve shirts in the 70's.

Happy Friday to all.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF :-!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Looking good on the rubber Bill. I had the same idea but went with Horus, we'll see how that works out


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

The perfect five digit sub on the perfect six digit bracelet to end the week.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

Went vintage today.

1965 Oyster Perpetual Two Tone with an unusual engine turned 9ct bezel, with a 1570 movement.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Overcast day but enough light to shine up the dial...


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND  Great weekend for All!









iP8


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

Tudor Style tonight:


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

Lazy on the date. Lol.


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Out running errands on a sunny fall day with my 18238


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Saturday debut, arrived yesterday after a year of the hunt for the right combo of condition and cost, really wanted to score a vintage DD before they become out of reach for my watch budget. 1964, it's had a bit of polish for sure, but tolerable to my standards. Put it on the red ostrich for some photo studies, but likely needs something with less pop for wear at the office! Maiden, good looking President there, happy to post my new DD along side you!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Looking good on the rubber Bill. I had the same idea but went with Horus, we'll see how that works out


I'm looking forward to seeing the Horus!

This Everest was a spur of the moment purchase while visiting Howard Frum in the course of wandering around Chicago yesterday. My understanding is this EH-5 model will also fit my Explorer, amongst others, so I'm gonna enjoy playing with it a bit.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

DJ today and tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

The Black Bay and I hacking it up on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## Estradagy (Nov 26, 2017)

Some 1601 love today 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice photos! Good to see you posting again.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Crabtree said:


> Saturday debut, arrived yesterday after a year of the hunt for the right combo of condition and cost, really wanted to score a vintage DD before they become out of reach for my watch budget. 1964, it's had a bit of polish for sure, but tolerable to my standards. Put it on the red ostrich for some photo studies, but likely needs something with less pop for wear at the office! Maiden, good looking President there, happy to post my new DD along side you!


That's a beauty, Crab. Many congratulations.


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

The Holy Trinity: Rosegold (two tone though), Gilt and Tropical.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

I left the vintage TT Oyster Perpetual on all weekend.

I think I prefer this to my Sub C.


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP8


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

Lukebor said:


> BBR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful watch!


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Niceeee. Rolex is simply perfect for such adventurous scenarios.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Such a beautiful Tudor...


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sri said:


> Such a beautiful Tudor...


Is that the Harrods one, Sri?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that the Harrods one, Sri?


It is my friend...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sri said:


> It is my friend...


It is really nice when seen in person! Enjoy it my friend!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It is really nice when seen in person! Enjoy it my friend!


Cheers mate


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Meanwhile high atop a remote mountain ridge...

























Me and my Ranger. Have a great week guys!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Always good to be back home.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Got to watch a real nail biter in person with my old man in the rain in Charm City today.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice photos! Good to see you posting again.


Thanks Brother!...Been busy for a few weeks, plus the air quality was bad here for a bit because of wildfires, but it certainly felt good to get back out amongst the mountains b-)


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wearing this bad boy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Such a beautiful Tudor...


Stylemaster, I am digging this watch mate. Jealous it's only available through Harrods as it's something I might have considered if more widely available.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> Stylemaster, I am digging this watch mate. Jealous it's only available through Harrods as it's something I might have considered if more widely available.


Master Merv, it's a stunner. Pix don't do justice. Any potential visits to London? I could try reserving one for you, assuming Harrods are still accepting orders. Unsure how long is the wait though. If you are interested I could find out for you... Have a brilliant week ahead my friend... Cheers Sri


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Master Merv, it's a stunner. Pix don't do justice. Any potential visits to London? I could try reserving one for you, assuming Harrods are still accepting orders. Unsure how long is the wait though. If you are interested I could find out for you... Have a brilliant week ahead my friend... Cheers Sri


Thanks Sri, appreciate the offer but unlikely I'll be in London anytime soon. I've only been there once, almost 20 yrs ago. I visited Harrods and some security guard made me take my backpack off. I was a young peasant then. I feel like returning there and doing that gangsta thing where they hold wads of cash in an open palm and flick the bills on to the floor. Don't know what it's called coz I'm not gangsta enough


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Rainy day, only a vintage Rolex can cheer me up.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona on leather, getting ready for the change of seasons


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Got to watch a real nail biter in person with my old man in the rain in Charm City today.


Man it was a really close game in such a nice weather 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Tuesday in Melbourne and it's the day I brave being mocked by Sportura :-d


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

DJ 41 today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> DJ 41 today.
> 
> View attachment 13469211


Such a classy DJ there Master Merv... Cheers


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sri said:


> Such a classy DJ there Master Merv... Cheers


Ditto


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

loving this beauty! What a controversial watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

I love uncommon dials.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Got to watch a real nail biter in person with my old man in the rain in Charm City today.












I'm feeling pretty good this morning.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pimmsley said:


> Tuesday in Melbourne and it's the day I brave being mocked by Sportura :-d


I love love love that '57 Speedmaster reissue, believe me. I prayed for that exact watch for 20 years. It was the treatment by the Omega boutique that got me to cancel my order and use the funds towards the Daytona.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> I love love love that '57 Speedmaster reissue, believe me. I prayed for that exact watch for 20 years. It was the treatment by the Omega boutique that got me to cancel my order and use the funds towards the Daytona.


Hey man ! ...that's a shame OB BS took that joy away from you but on the upside you have that spanking Daytona :-!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

I was looking to purchase a GMT yet again but couldn't pass this classic up. The more I wear it thoughts of the GMT are fleeting.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Missing so many today. Never Forget.


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

I have posted here before with my collection of non-tudorolex, but today I finally acquired my my grail Rolex. Love how it wears and looks.








Instagram: myfriendscallmeKC


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Such a classy DJ there Master Merv... Cheers





Pimmsley said:


> Ditto


Many thanks gents, I'm enjoying it immensely! |>


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My OP39 rhodium dial today.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

...I like being in my modern submarine, 
my modern submarine, 
modern submarine

Happy hump day mofos... last day before two and a half weeks leave :-!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iP8


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

Coke.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

Still wearing my 1965 TT OP.

Its been on my wrist for two weeks now - even at the weekend. Normally I wear an Explorer 2 Polar or a Submariner at weekends, and a 1970 Datejust Monday to Thursday. I used to pull the TT out when I wore gold cufflinks, but I am really loving it at the moment.


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

D P


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Pharm_D said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one really shines on the nato!


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Pharm_D said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one really shines on the nato!


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

meiguoren said:


> This one really shines on the nato!


Haha I agree. I need to get a wider nato for it though. I really just wanted to try it out to see if I liked it first before I ordered a bunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II today


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Pharm_D said:


> Haha I agree. I need to get a wider nato for it though. I really just wanted to try it out to see if I liked it first before I ordered a bunch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get an Erika's originals! Better than any other nato option, including stock black bay nato in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirborneSFC (Aug 19, 2018)

16610!! This is my first Rolex


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Backyard cat had kittens... so cute!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II today


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Bop (Sep 15, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> GMT Master II today


Lovely! Ref please?


----------



## B-Bop (Sep 15, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> GMT Master II today


Lovely! Ref please?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

B-Bop said:


> Lovely! Ref please?


Thanks, 16710


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

Rosegold/ Steel 2 tone 1601.


----------



## Perceptions (Nov 2, 2017)

I am wearing my 6144 on an English made Rolex bracelet


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Eat fresh.


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Pharm_D said:


> Haha I agree. I need to get a wider nato for it though. I really just wanted to try it out to see if I liked it first before I ordered a bunch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is your nato 18mm? Looks like more of a gap than a 20mm would leave. I was kind of hoping a 20mm strap would work on my 22mm Tudors just beacuse I prefer the 20 bands aka most Rolex sports watches.


----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)

I guess I'm not TECHNICALLY wearing it today, but I wore it yesterday and forgot to post it...here's my Air-King on perlon, before I swapped it back to the classic oyster yesterday afternoon.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## B-Bop (Sep 15, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks, 16710


No idea why it posted twice...
Right, thats my next watch. You're to blame!


----------



## B-Bop (Sep 15, 2017)

Ps thanks for replying/letting me know


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## dwbosch (Dec 10, 2013)

Happy Friday! (almost...)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dwbosch (Dec 10, 2013)

dwbosch said:


> Happy Friday! (almost...)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


By the way, walked up Vesuvius last weekend. Worth doing once, I reckon.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP8


----------



## dwbosch (Dec 10, 2013)

AirborneSFC said:


> View attachment 13473887
> 
> 
> 16610!! This is my first Rolex


Congrats! And thanks for your service.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Heirloom 6694









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

The wife and I are spending this week celebrating our anniversary (and our birthdays). Tuesday night we had dinner in SF









Today we played a round on the Ocean Course at Half Moon Bay before heading down to Monterey


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Air King had very little wrist time after the arrival of my Submariner, so I thought I would show it some love today.


----------



## Albert87 (Aug 11, 2018)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Love the shape of that oysterquartz case!


----------



## Albert87 (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Albert87 said:


>


I hope that you're not late for your appointments. ;-) Wrong date on the watch?


----------



## Albert87 (Aug 11, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I hope that you're not late for your appointments. ;-) Wrong date on the watch?


you are right !! actually changing every 1-2-3 days the watch I don't bother to change it!


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

WE is coming


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Friday, gents.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Connecting flight in HK airport @ 1:30 am


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

1


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Connecting flight in HK airport @ 1:30 am


At least you got your Sub to keep time. ;-)

hey mate, while you're there, you could take a picture of the wall clock and post in the world wall clock thread.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> At least you got your Sub to keep time. ;-)
> 
> hey mate, while you're there, you could take a picture of the wall clock and post in the world wall clock thread.


Which one bloke ? (Happy to post a pic if I can find it...)

...and very happy to have the sub for company


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Which one bloke ? (Happy to post a pic if I can find it...)
> 
> ...and very happy to have the sub for company


Pardon my rudeness. Enjoy your holiday mate!

Thread's here if you would like to post a picture of big wall clocks from around the world. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/wall-clocks-around-world-4781661.html


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yesterday










Today 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Joeypeeps (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm so filled with joy there is a place for me to share my watch pics... Everyone else in my life just doesn't get it lol... My new to me Milgauss









Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

anrex said:


> 1











Nice strap anrex. Where can I get one of those?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP8


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Baking in the 90 degree heat watching my 6 year old get frustrated at soccer.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

After a lot of late nights with clients in DC this week, I've been sleeping in Fri and today. Getting a bit of a late start playing tourist. Heading into DC from old town Alexandria.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Cicaglisa (Dec 25, 2014)

New acquisition.. BB36 looks better in person than in photos IMO. Very satisfied










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Gv 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

blue


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

LHD in the sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Late Saturday afternoon


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Blackbay








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Actually I wore two today. The 214270 got most of the week's wrist time (seen here at the merch booth at Wednesday's Foo Fighters concert)









But this afternoon I swapped it out for my 16710 Coke to finish out the weekend


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sunday's best! Hope that you all are having a good weekend! A shout out to our fellow WUS friends in the US and North Asia experiencing some wild weather. Hang on tight and bright skies are not too far away. :-!


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Dupe


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

From no love to first wearing and can’t take it off ever since.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

20 minutes to kickoff and I'd trade my Daytona for a franchise quarterback.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Traveling back from DC this morning and replacing a sprinkler head this afternoon.


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

That one


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

rogerfromco said:


> Traveling back from DC this morning and replacing a sprinkler head this afternoon.


That's what it's all about


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

My new acquisition.


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Finally cool enough


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Duplicate Post -deleted-


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Being very precise with ref. 6694-Precision at work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

My 216570 Polar just went through a colour change. Damned pleased with the result.

Oh, and first shot ever of the elusive etched crown by me.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I must say that the quality of today's watches and today's photography is top-notch.

Well done, gents.


----------



## Phrank (Jun 24, 2014)

Love the 5 digit 16613lb, always puts a smile on my face...


----------



## Phrank (Jun 24, 2014)

Love the 5 digit Rolex Submariner 16613lb, always puts a smile on my face...

View attachment 13486281


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

#timeonlytuesday #214270


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

'Tona Tuesday.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

My birth year post "1964" (...in case the count changes). Funny, just came to mind, this is actual my 50th birthday present to myself. Interesting coincidence...


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Why do my pictures keep posting like this? Anyway...you get the damn point.


----------



## Cicaglisa (Dec 25, 2014)

Not today but during my holiday in August 
Fell on a tile floor and the glass just shattered. Can't wait to get it back!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wearing this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Love it. Tried this on in Switzerland a couple of weeks ago. The AD would not sell it to me at retail unless I spent another $5k on Tudors. Ridiculous. Wear it in good health. She's a beauty.



frtorres87 said:


> Wearing this today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

sportura said:


> 'Tona Tuesday.


 couldn't have said it better myself! I would be posting with you but have been swamped at work lately (still working now). Things will slow down in the next couple months and I'll be able to post regularly again.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Ranger on new Bas and Lokes leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Feels like a canvas kind of hump day.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Explorer 1


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

sportura said:


> Feels like a canvas kind of hump day.


Camel color no less...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## adagioca (Apr 9, 2018)

Trying to capture the awesome linenness of that dial.


----------



## adagioca (Apr 9, 2018)

Forgot the attachment...


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

Why choose?


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

qcjulle said:


> Why choose?
> 
> View attachment 13491137


Could be the same case. In appearance anyway. Nice pair!


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

meiguoren said:


> Could be the same case. In appearance anyway. Nice pair!


It's not exactly the same, the 76200 has slightly wider lugs with lug holes. Could be the same as in the 14270?


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLNR


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Ranger at home... Chamonix - Mont Blanc


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> Ranger at home... Chamonix - Mont Blanc


Wow what a nice picture Sri! Phenomenal! The watch is pretty great as well


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

What do you guys think about the mew seamaster. And yes, it is noticeable larger than the sub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Eisenhammer said:


> The AD would not sell it to me at retail unless I spent another $5k on Tudors..


Ugh that sucks...I'd say you made the choice with the sub then!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Wow what a nice picture Sri! Phenomenal! The watch is pretty great as well


Many thanks Jason. How are you my friend? Went on a short trip to Chamonix - Mont Blanc for a trek in the French Alps. Destination was Lac Blanc. A beautiful lake at about the mid-point altitude of Mont Blanc... With regards to the watch I'm hunting for a vintage Ranger  Hope I find one some day... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BB Harrods is a such a beautiful Tudor...


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sri said:


> BB Harrods is a such a beautiful Tudor...


Hello from Athens!! Beautiful watch!!! Very nice photo!!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

batman1345 said:


> Hello from Athens!! Beautiful watch!!! Very nice photo!!
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend... How's things in beautiful Athens? I so miss that City... Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> BB Harrods is a such a beautiful Tudor...


Berry cool indeed 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

postpet04 said:


> What do you guys think about the mew seamaster. And yes, it is noticeable larger than the sub.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw the blue and black in Singapore earlier this week, I feel the one you hold looks more interesting with this color scheme.
The slightly bigger size combined with the wave dial is giving it more character and I really like it.

Well done omega on that one =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Eisenhammer said:


> Love it. Tried this on in Switzerland a couple of weeks ago. The AD would not sell it to me at retail unless I spent another $5k on Tudors. Ridiculous. Wear it in good health. She's a beauty.


I dislike when ADs do things like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Sri said:


> Ranger at home... Chamonix - Mont Blanc


Wow, great photography. Loving the strap combo - going to have to get one.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

upload a pic


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Waiting on Uber. We are off to Spain and Portugal for a few weeks.

This is one of the watches I'm taking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Agreed.



anthonyw said:


> Ugh that sucks...I'd say you made the choice with the sub then!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

It was definitely frustrating. I was ready to buy the GMT. My friend was going to buy an Oris that I thought would count towards the $5k, but then the AD said it must be an additional $5k in Tudor pieces.



frtorres87 said:


> I dislike when ADs do things like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BB


----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

This guy


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Not a Rolex, but my newest acquisition!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Exploring the Sporades (Greece)


----------



## Shellback (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> Many thanks Jason. How are you my friend? Went on a short trip to Chamonix - Mont Blanc for a trek in the French Alps. Destination was Lac Blanc. A beautiful lake at about the mid-point altitude of Mont Blanc... With regards to the watch I'm hunting for a vintage Ranger  Hope I find one some day... Cheers


I am well Master Sri, I trust you are? What a beautiful place, I fully intend to make it to your side of the pond and witness this first hand. You're on the right continent to find a vintage Ranger, I'll keep my eyes peeled over here for you. Cheers!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Friday morning down under. Have a good one folks!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> BB Harrods is a such a beautiful Tudor...


Great pic Sri....oozes cool! |>


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Pardon my rudeness. Enjoy your holiday mate!
> 
> Thread's here if you would like to post a picture of big wall clocks from around the world.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/wall-clocks-around-world-4781661.html


Will try to find it on the return trip :-!

Spent last few days in Derry drinking with the lads, then moved on further North to Donegal... we are walking a lot a found a nice place to stop after a 6kms walk along the Loch in Glenveagh...

















What a great Country


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Old and new. Mechanical and electronics.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Added the BB58 yesterday... Brilliant proportions, fit and feel...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> Great pic Sri....oozes cool! |>


Cheers Master Merv... Great Friday my friend....


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> Great pic Sri....oozes cool! |>


Cheers Master Merv... Great Friday my friend....


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Dang, it's been longer than I realized since I've been to this thread.

The Pelagos is still in the #1 slot. It's just a fine watch that works so well for my lifestyle.

I painfully admit, however, I've got a new Apple Watch arriving today that may end up filling that daily role. It's just so functional.

Have a great weekend everyone!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The perfect duo...


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Happy Friday! Tudor 76200


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Added the BB58 yesterday... Brilliant proportions, fit and feel...


Congrats Stylemaster, I've been eyeing the BB58 for a while...beautiful watch, beautiful proportions as you say. The strap looks killer mate...really like it. Did you opt against the bracelet, or get both? Riveted bracelet...fan, not fan or couldn't care less?


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

More travel shots


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

In the mood to watch some disappointing baseball, and no more beautiful a park to watch it in than this one.


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

^^ Black dial oyster 39 is very cool. Love the sunburst. Congrats


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Added the BB58 yesterday... Brilliant proportions, fit and feel...


Nice one Sri, congratulations! :-! - You're a lucky chap, I paid a deposit for one on the day it was released at Baselworld...still waiting :-(


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Both retro inspired models, the Tudor Heritage Chrono and the Triumph Bonneville Street Cup


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Nice one Sri, congratulations! :-! - You're a lucky chap, I paid a deposit for one on the day it was released at Baselworld...still waiting :-(


Thanks Mr B... I did the same with GMT and still waiting... These lists at times can be dodgy you see... You are right. Got lucky with BB58 the other day when I randomly walked into the Watches of Switzerland on Regent Street, London. BB 58 is a stunning piece and I wish you get your's soon. Good weekend my friend... Cheers


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

At Madrid airport ready to fly to Lisbon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It's cooling down here in the Northeast, means it's strap weather, very excited as next to watch collecting turns out that for me strap collecting is the next-best thing.

Happy Sunday, gents.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Have a great weekend everyone....


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

1


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

The honeymoon is not over yet.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

sportura said:


> It's cooling down here in the Northeast, means it's strap weather, very excited as next to watch collecting turns out that for me strap collecting is the next-best thing.
> 
> Happy Sunday, gents.


Sunday is a fantastic day but I'm pretty sure today is the day before that.....Saturday.


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey girls, hey boys, Superstar DJ, here we go.

















I see you DJ, shakin dat ass, shakin dat ass.


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

Merv said:


> Hey girls, hey boys, Superstar DJ, here we go.
> 
> View attachment 13499889
> 
> ...


Oh that's nice...&#8230;.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Rosco53 said:


> Oh that's nice...&#8230;.


That's what she said.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Exploring the swimming pool


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iPX


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xelaeel (Aug 4, 2018)

A little over a day old and I am loving it !!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13497649
> 
> 
> View attachment 13497651
> ...


Brilliant bike and gloves there Mr B... That chrono for registering the records eh?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Lazy Sunday... Curry time


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Brilliant bike and gloves there Mr B... That chrono for registering the records eh?


Thanks mate, but I wish I had worn thicker gloves...it was bloody cold!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Another cool Sunday (I think it's Sunday, at least) thus another day on a leather strap.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Merv said:


> Hey girls, hey boys, Superstar DJ, here we go.
> 
> View attachment 13499889
> 
> ...


Looking good Merv


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

+


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Looking good Merv


Who me? Awww shucks, that's just a little something I threw on earlier. Thank you kindly! :-!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Merv said:


> Who me? Awww shucks, that's just a little something I threw on earlier. Thank you kindly! :-!


I understand, just something you wear when you don't care what you look like huh!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> I understand, just something you wear when you don't care what you look like huh!


Spot on, I just dug it out the back of the couch, whacked it on the wrist and carried on.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> I understand, just something you wear when you don't care what you look like huh!


DP


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

- 14060M -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWorkman (Aug 29, 2017)

only the essentials for me today...


----------



## TheWorkman (Aug 29, 2017)

only the essentials for me today... 

View attachment 13501885


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Milly









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## weksa (Sep 2, 2018)

Grilling tri-tip on the patio after work









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

In Northern Ireland, must be Guinness time

Bloody hell life is good some times...as are the chips and gravy sauces... peppercorn omg...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sorry, the chips deserved their own post...
..maybe a chip, gravy and watch thread is in order :-d









Been having a crazy good time.. Derry, Donegal, Kinsale,Dingle, Dunfanaghy in general and Glenvagh National Park have all been inspiring and beautiful people, places and food... on to Dublin for city action.









I might be the one second from the right :-!









Edit: the subC has been the perfecr travel watch so far !


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just starting the day here in Ontario,Canada. Have a great Monday:-!


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

frtorres87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Knocked it out of the park again! This was using your phone camera again? The lighting in your pics is perfect...do you use a studio set up or is it all natural light?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Time for a little B&S leather NATO action.

Cheers.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Best combo yet, Sporty. I find older Subs look better on straps. Just my opinion.



sportura said:


> Time for a little B&S leather NATO action.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Eisenhammer said:


> Best combo yet, Sporty. I find older Subs look better on straps. Just my opinion.


Thanks Eisen! Straps on a vintage Submariner really add a whole new dimension for owners of a modern Submariner which IMO only look proper on a bracelet.

For years I thought a 5513 would be a redundancy. Fool. Making up for lost time now.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

You're welcome. I concur wholeheartedly. Looking at pictures of modern Subs on straps leads me to keeping my money in my pocket. Mine will stay on the bracelet.

Right after picking up my SubC, I asked myself whether I would buy a vintage Sub as well. At first, I thought the same as you...it would be redundant and I can find better ways to spend money expanding my collection. But after browsing this forum and seeing older Subs compared to modern Subs, I think I will pick up an older Sub. Being a Rolex/Sub neophyte, I ask why the 5513 is such a vintage favorite. Care to point me in the right direction so that I may learn?



sportura said:


> Thanks Eisen! Straps on a vintage Submariner really add a whole new dimension for owners of a modern Submariner which IMO only look proper on a bracelet.
> 
> For years I thought a 5513 would be a redundancy. Fool. Making up for lost time now.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Eisenhammer said:


> But after browsing this forum and seeing older Subs compared to modern Subs, I think I will pick up an older Sub. Being a Rolex/Sub neophyte, I ask why the 5513 is such a vintage favorite. Care to point me in the right direction so that I may learn?


5513 is a favorite because it had a very long run (1962 to 1990) and a few nuances over modern variants that scream 'vintage' specifically the matte no-gloss dial and matte markers which turn a gorgeous shade of tan over time. And, of course, it's a no-date Sub, the one watch most would agree is quintessential "Rolex".

Add it all up, a mid-60's or 70's no-date Sub with mild aging is a must-have for most vintage Rolex collectors. You get a watch that from 10 feet away looks like a modern Sub and up close looks classic. Used to be that these were cheaper than modern versions, so people could go vintage and wind up with their one-and-only Sub on the cheap. Not anymore. Matte dial 5513's in reasonable shape are $9K with mint versions in the $14K range and ones with box & papers in the $20K's.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Very much appreciated, Sporty. For the past couple of years, I have wanted a Speedy from my birth year...mid-70's. I'm thinking that a 5513 from my birth year would check a lot of boxes. Thank you for educating a newcomer. A 5513 is officially on the list.



sportura said:


> 5513 is a favorite because it had a very long run (1962 to 1990) and a few nuances over modern variants that scream 'vintage' specifically the matte no-gloss dial and matte markers which turn a gorgeous shade of tan over time. And, of course, it's a no-date Sub, the one watch most would agree is quintessential "Rolex".
> 
> Add it all up, a mid-60's or 70's no-date Sub with mild aging is a must-have for most vintage Rolex collectors. You get a watch that from 10 feet away looks like a modern Sub and up close looks classic. Used to be that these were cheaper than modern versions, so people could go vintage and wind up with their one-and-only Sub on the cheap. Not anymore. Matte dial 5513's in reasonable shape are $9K with mint versions in the $14K range and ones with box & papers in the $20K's.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Double post.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

anthonyw said:


> Knocked it out of the park again! This was using your phone camera again? The lighting in your pics is perfect...do you use a studio set up or is it all natural light?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. This is using my Sony A7riii and a flash.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Eisenhammer said:


> Very much appreciated, Sporty. For the past couple of years, I have wanted a Speedy from my birth year...mid-70's. I'm thinking that a 5513 from my birth year would check a lot of boxes. Thank you for educating a newcomer. A 5513 is officially on the list.












Same here, that's my birthyear 5513 up there, after years of searching I found it quite accidentally. I gave up and just resigned myself to taking any very good condition example and found a seller, he called me back the next day to say he had a good candidate for me, saw some photos, and I bought it on the spot. Forgot to check the serial of all things, he sent it and told me what year it was manufactured and it was my birth year. Sometimes you just get lucky.

Prices are going up month over month for the past few years; if you want a 5513, there is no time like the present if you get my drift.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

The greenest Sub to start the week


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Calling it a day! Happy Monday all.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Time for one last Guiness at Pats Bar in Donegal before turbo-prop flight to Dublin... Northern Ireland is stunning, highly recommend if you have the means...









Leaving air bnb









Fun flight...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Milly again









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wearing the GMT today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Two weeks old









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chronograph


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

That's a great story, Sporty. You're right...sometimes things just work out. Well, I'll start the search now. I don't mind waiting for just the right piece. I'll just move up the search. Again, the information is very much appreciated. Thank you.



sportura said:


> Same here, that's my birthyear 5513 up there, after years of searching I found it quite accidentally. I gave up and just resigned myself to taking any very good condition example and found a seller, he called me back the next day to say he had a good candidate for me, saw some photos, and I bought it on the spot. Forgot to check the serial of all things, he sent it and told me what year it was manufactured and it was my birth year. Sometimes you just get lucky.
> 
> Prices are going up month over month for the past few years; if you want a 5513, there is no time like the present if you get my drift.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

14270 today:


----------



## ChairmanLau (Sep 17, 2018)

Sunshine from Vancouver!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torogoz (Nov 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

I've always thought of my 14060M as my favorite Rolex but every time I wear this one I'm not so sure.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

North flag









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Bosshog104 said:


> North flag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the yellow matched between the watch and the background picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

One of my favourites...


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Handmade Nicaraguan canvas strap today.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

The bracelet of an explorer 214270








With a Monta OK mk1








Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

New whip


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

Under 24 hours old


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Mjay10016 said:


> Under 24 hours old


Ditto 

I finally got the call this afternoon after months of waiting... and I think its beautiful...


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Just sitting here reading a few posts, pulled out the phone, took snap, loaded ... casual yet classy, and always classic: The Sub ND


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Just sitting here reading a few posts, pulled out the phone, took snap, loaded ... casual yet classy, and always classic: The Sub ND

View attachment 13509421


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Cosmograph for hump day this week


----------



## BenKing (Jul 8, 2018)

Really nice timepieces


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Just came home with me today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wore these two yesterday... The BB 58 is such a joy to wear... Cheers


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Such a pretty thing.


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13510773
> 
> 
> Such a pretty thing.


Wow! Congratulations mate... What a beauty!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13510773
> 
> 
> Such a pretty thing.


Wow! Congratulations mate... What a beauty!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Wow! Congratulations mate... What a beauty!


Thanks mate, the AD finally called yesterday


----------



## jimmbob (Aug 22, 2013)

I haven't seen a watch that I really wanted (and could actually afford!) in a very long time. These BB58 shots have weakened me to a dribbling, husk of my former self. As we speak I am in the middle of email tennis with an AD to get on the waiting list. They look fantastic. Congrats to all the lucky so-and-so's who have already bagged one.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Thanks mate, the AD finally called yesterday


Happy for you mate... How are you finding the proportions?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

jimmbob said:


> I haven't seen a watch that I really wanted (and could actually afford!) in a very long time. These BB58 shots have weakened me to a dribbling, husk of my former self. As we speak I am in the middle of email tennis with an AD to get on the waiting list. They look fantastic. Congrats to all the lucky so-and-so's who have already bagged one.


Cheers mate... Good luck acquiring one... You won't regret it! It's one hell of a piece, trust me!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It's Thursday but it seems like Friday for some reason. Have a great day, gents.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Happy for you mate... How are you finding the proportions?


Thanks again Sri, and congratulations on yours too.

I don't have a problem with the proportions of the other Black Bay models, however undoubtedly the BB58 proportions really are the sweet spot for my wrist, and its smaller size makes it more elegent whilst still maintaining its utilitarian form and presence (if that makes sense). Tudor certainly did right with this one.

I've read many comments from people who are put off by the gilt bezel, but I personally love how it complements the dial perfectly. And for those doubters, I'd strongly recommend trying to get to view one in person, you might be suprised, the gilt is matt so quite muted, and I believe when you do see it then it becomes obvious that it just works.

_Edit: It has only been 24 hours, but so far it is bang on accurate!_

What is the Style Master's judgement? ;-)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Thanks again Sri, and congratulations on yours too.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the proportions of the other Black Bay models, however undoubtedly the BB58 proportions really are the sweet spot for my wrist, and its smaller size makes it more elegent whilst still maintaining its utilitarian form and presence (if that makes sense). Tudor certainly did right with this one.
> 
> ...


Mr B, you are spot on! I couldn't agree more. The bezel is a winner... Its size? Just so perfect as you said in many ways... You are lucky to have got one on bracelet  I am a strap bloke anyway and this beauty is a joy to try on various shoes... Still waiting on the GMT, hoping the date issues are sorted! Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Thanks again Sri, and congratulations on yours too.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the proportions of the other Black Bay models, however undoubtedly the BB58 proportions really are the sweet spot for my wrist, and its smaller size makes it more elegent whilst still maintaining its utilitarian form and presence (if that makes sense). Tudor certainly did right with this one.
> 
> ...


Mr B, you are spot on! I couldn't agree more. The bezel is a winner... Its size? Just so perfect as you said in many ways... You are lucky to have got one on bracelet  I am a strap bloke anyway and this beauty is a joy to try on various shoes... Still waiting on the GMT, hoping the date issues are sorted! Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sure how the above got posted twice... Apologies Gents


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Robe inspired me to do my own hulk wristshot, though mine is so blurry it makes me sick











Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

-duplicate post deleted-


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, „Tuesday" today 









iPX


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, double.


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

View attachment 13513151


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Still honeymooning...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great friday Gents...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Great friday Gents...


Great picture!


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

TGI Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Big day in the big city.

Happy Friday, gents.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

On the way back to Denver


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Got my holy grail today :-! :


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Both









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sub









iPX


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Something different

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Back to basics today. Have a great weekend, gents.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ive just checked my NF after putting it away on Wednesday morning. Its Saturday afternoon so the power reserve on this thing has to be more than 70 hours. Unless I've got a rare quartz version!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Desperately need to add a GMT?! HAGW Gents....


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dbltap22 (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah... I sit around playing games on Saturday sometimes. #Overwatch


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Earlier today:









Whilst preparing my bike for the Gentlemans Ride tomorrow...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Desperately need to add a GMT?! HAGW Gents....


Incredible Tudor collection Sri, very impressive!


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Probably overkill for just laying around the house but I just really enjoy looking at it as often as possible.


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Sri said:


> Desperately need to add a GMT?! HAGW Gents....


You have a problem ; )

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Tudor 76200


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Deciding what to wear tonight









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

I haven't been able to take this thing off since I got it the other day. It's like I'll need a surgeon to remove it if I ever want to swap watch.

Changed the aged leather out with the bond nato and now with the Tudor strap. Thought the Tudor strap was going to be garbage but it's so comfy. The leather one is so plush too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

douglasf13 said:


> Tudor 76200


Lovely looking watch mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xelaeel (Aug 4, 2018)

Decided to take the BBGMT to a photo shoot ...


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

hun23 said:


> GMT


It must be hard to not just leave your arm elevated like this all day so you can stare at this beauty. Bravo!


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

discovered what's at the end of this rainbow...


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Furball said:


> discovered what's at the end of this rainbow...
> 
> View attachment 13518699


Sexy watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

rotation


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Just about to leave for the Distinguished Gentlemans Ride:









Some of the bikes:

















Mine's the Triumph Bonneville Street Cup in the middle (the shiney yellow one)


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

En route in the boro of churches


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Running Sunday errands










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houston Grey (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

you know the watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

DJ Sunday


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Favorite burger joint


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

GMT kinda day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

frtorres87 said:


> GMT kinda day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice photo!!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Good morning from our terrace in Cascais Portugal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MadMrB said:


> Just about to leave for the Distinguished Gentlemans Ride:
> 
> View attachment 13519539
> 
> ...


Great bikes, great watch Mr B... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry no TudoRolex....


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Monday

Love the no date for a day like this.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Sri said:


> Great bikes, great watch Mr B... Cheers


Thanks mate. It was fun, nice people, nice bikes, and for a good cause.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Athens .... b-) happy month ahead .....:-!:-!:-!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

2-liner







Pelagos to start the week...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LVc today


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey Now - it's been a while! Time to leave the office!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

batman1345 said:


> Nice photo!!
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thank you.









Another day with the GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Expy


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

First day back at work after a magnificent holiday in Northern Ireland with some mates, two and a half weeks annual leave... amazing (apologies for repeating myself, it's that recent travel buzz...)... I think I'm still a bit drunk :-d 
wearing my trusty travel companion which makes for a solid three to four weeks in a row 

Cheers all !


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

nicon said:


> View attachment 13525149


Great shot!


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

Sri said:


> Great shot!


Thanks mate!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Tuesday meeting day...


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChairmanLau (Sep 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Wednesday hump made a little more pleasant with the OP39


----------



## CivilBen (Mar 3, 2010)

Crabtree said:


> Tuesday meeting day...
> View attachment 13525555


Nice watch and trousers, mate!


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Tapestry dial


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Good morning from beautiful Lisbon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Non-Rollie day today


----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

Giving NATO a try on this guy


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## torogoz (Nov 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Good gravy, that looks fantastic. Never thought a new Daytona would look so good on a NATO.



StockXWatches said:


> Giving NATO a try on this guy
> 
> View attachment 13528185


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Love the thread on the strap. Mind if I ask where you purchased?



Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, EP today :/









iPX


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona for hump day this week


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Finishing clinic for the day!


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 13529827


It has dawned upon me that I actually kinda' like the polished centre links. I think it gives it character.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Earlier today...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Traffic signal distraction


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Just arrived at our hotel in Madrid.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hose A (Jun 4, 2018)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Got my holy grail today :-! :
> 
> View attachment 13515099


Too bad it was stolen from bettenco. Do the right thing and return the watch, thief. https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/alph...-bad-trade-watches-not-described-4801615.html


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi only better than coke with respect to watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Eisenhammer said:


> Love the thread on the strap. Mind if I ask where you purchased?


Thanks! 
You can purchase from TwoStitchStraps.com

Honey leather watch strap 20mm

specifically request red and blue stitch (no additional charge)

From their website under custom work:

"If you need a special strap width, length or perhaps a different stitch colour, we can do a custom strap for you. You can send all your inquiries and orders to: [email protected]"

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ChairmanLau (Sep 17, 2018)

txaggie9307 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just purchased this nato from blushark!!! What a lovely colour and looks great on your watch. Hopefully looks great on my Pelli!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLNR


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 back on leather today


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Very shiny Friday... cheers all !


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

Pelagos for a Friday at work, bit more casual, easing towards the weekend....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Happy Friday all!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Rolex Cosmograph Daytona 116518LN


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Vintage restored...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Destination anywhere...


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Crown and brown ⚡⚡⌚










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Fantastic. Thank you, Rob. When I finally land my BLNR, I'm going to have strap made with black and blue thread. Thank you for the wonderful idea. Imitation is most sincere form of flattery.



Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks!
> You can purchase from TwoStitchStraps.com
> 
> Honey leather watch strap 20mm
> ...


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Love the punchy look of the Steel. 
Thoroughly modern.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Eisenhammer said:


> Fantastic. Thank you, Rob. When I finally land my BLNR, I'm going to have strap made with black and blue thread. Thank you for the wonderful idea. Imitation is most sincere form of flattery.


My pleasure and great idea! Congratulations in advance ⚫ 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

ajn3323 said:


> Crown and brown ⚡⚡⌚
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty 

(~);..

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

A great day for the black bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR. Great weekend, Gents!









iPX


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Exploring western NSW









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sort of hard to believe it's hockey season again.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Green today
Cheers


----------



## Phrank (Jun 24, 2014)

Rolex DD....


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

It was time to mix it up a little so today my Coke on bracelet became an LN on strap


----------



## misterpeanut (Apr 25, 2018)

216570 on rubber B


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Rolex Cosmograph Daytona 116518 LN


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

SD4K for me... Have a great Sunday Gents...


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

Red October


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iPX


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Keeping it simple today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful Sunday morning, wishing you as nice a day!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Kickoff approaches. Nothing better than a football Sunday.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1969 Tudor 7020 just arrived and now gone - off to the spa for a checkup


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sdc


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday !


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New Bling for me....Rose Gold DD


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Today would've been my dad's 79th b'day so in his memory I'm wearing the watch he got as his college graduation gift...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Good morning, gents.


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Black Monday

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

hun23 said:


> Speedy


I'll see your speedy sir, and raise you mine ! Have a great day all


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Two days ago but have not had internet. Hiked the Grand Canyon Rim to Rim Saturday, what better watch to make a 5,000 ft decent and a 6,000 ft ascent than a Black Bay.









































This is at 20 miles, the last rest stop before the final 4.5 miles up and out. Can't wait to get back!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pimmsley said:


> I'll see your speedy sir, and raise you mine ! Have a great day all












...and I'll add mine which I've been wearing the past week in anticipation of the new film about Neil Armstrong.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Daytona for hump day this week


Congrats on this one Jason!! How do you like it so far?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Been wearing this one 2-3 times a week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer 214270









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cidn (Oct 9, 2018)

Explorer 1016 fresh from its latest servicing.


----------



## djveroff (Jul 9, 2018)

Fastrider!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Crabtree said:


> Beautiful Sunday morning, wishing you as nice a day!
> View attachment 13538751


What a great picture.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> ...and I'll add mine which I've been wearing the past week in anticipation of the new film about Neil Armstrong.


I had no idea you were a speedy guy too, cool... a man of impeccable taste :-!

Also very excited about that movie !


----------



## Marine73 (Jun 29, 2018)

Tudor BB36


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Still Explorer









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Benbrooks (Oct 24, 2017)

Lots of sentimental value in this one, it was my grandfathers.


----------



## ChairmanLau (Sep 17, 2018)

Stoked today... Blushark's came in the mail for my #Pelagos LHD!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Congrats on this one Jason!! How do you like it so far?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave, I am really enjoying it. You know it's all your fault I ended up with this one, yours was the first one I saw in the metal.  Do you still have it?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BBBBB sort of day... Cheers


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Datejust 41


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

double post


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks Dave, I am really enjoying it. You know it's all your fault I ended up with this one, yours was the first one I saw in the metal.  Do you still have it?


I don't! Had to let it go to help pay for the aquanaut. No regrets though. I'll have a white one eventually 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

sportura said:


> ...and I'll add mine which I've been wearing the past week in anticipation of the new film about Neil Armstrong.


Going to a prescreening tomorrow night! Can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djveroff (Jul 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Looking out my window...


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

INCOMING! Please welcome the newest member of the WRUW thread.

It's been too many years since I owned a new and modern Datejust so I stepped out on a DJ 41 126334 in Rhodium. Loving the monochromatic look which softens the bling of the Fluted bezel and Jubilee bracelet and feels a bit 60's vintage/retro in coloration.

Have a great day.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Chillin... lampin...BLNR










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Long time no see


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

sportura said:


> INCOMING! Please welcome the newest member of the WRUW thread.
> 
> It's been too many years since I owned a new and modern Datejust so I stepped out on a DJ 41 126334 in Rhodium. Loving the monochromatic look which softens the bling of the Fluted bezel and Jubilee bracelet and feels a bit 60's vintage/retro in coloration.
> 
> Have a great day.


So much better than the blue, they really look nice but are so difficult to wear. I've owned at least ten blue dial watches over the years.....all gone.....I've learned my lesson at this point.

Nice pick up...congrats!


----------



## torogoz (Nov 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Waiting on a plane in Phoenix this morning to get me to my 40th HS Reunion in Northern New Jersey.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

B^5 again today.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## ChairmanLau (Sep 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

DJ Day Two. Rhodium rocks.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> DJ Day Two. Rhodium rocks.


Rhodium does indeed. Every time any light hits it the dial changes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Killing time at the airport.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

One week in and couldn't be happier. 
Tudor Black Bay 58.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

sportura said:


> DJ Day Two. Rhodium rocks.


That's beautiful, congratulations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Can't seem to get this off my wrist


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Yachtmaster TT







on an Everest strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Mr. Magoo said:


> That's beautiful, congratulations


Thank you for the kind words Mr. M, and thank you for all the likes in this thread. Post photos more often so I can return the favor.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorin


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Through the day









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

TGIF... Have a great one all :-!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> DJ Day Two. Rhodium rocks.


Wow ! Congrats man, stunning... wear it in good health


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

hun23 said:


> Explorin


Incredible view!
Where is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

torogoz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 13548953
> 
> 
> Waiting on a plane in Phoenix this morning to get me to my 40th HS Reunion in Northern New Jersey.





frtorres87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





jason10mm said:


> Killing time at the airport.





Pimmsley said:


> TGIF... Have a great one all :-!
> 
> View attachment 13551579


*Rub a Dub Dub, Everyone's Got A Sub |>*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

armandob said:


> Incredible view!
> Where is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the edge of the south rim of the grand canyon


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

medic1 said:


> *Rub a Dub Dub, Everyone's Got A Sub |>*
> 
> View attachment 13551617


some have the claasic 
and some have the new
a few have the green one
If not, they have blue


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Arrived today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

hun23 said:


> On the edge of the south rim of the grand canyon


I've been to the Grand Canyon and it is amazing. My wife and I took the helicopter tour and it was unbelieveable.
Nice.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> DJ Day Two. Rhodium rocks.


That really is a stunner! I remember years ago, looking at the similar configuration in a 36mm DJ. It took me a long time to get it out of my mind, I just could not afford it at the time. I have been looking at DD40 models for a long time, and the ones I prefer are in white gold and Everose. However, I don't think I have seen one that grabs me as much as your DJ. And I like that it has just the date and no day. The bezel is white gold anyway, and the treatment Rolex gives the stainless steel is second-to-none. Definitely no compromises here! I had on my new Explorer I tonight at dinner, and remarked to myself how almost dressy it looks because of the finishing, regardless of the fact that it is all stainless steel and mostly brushed as well. Congratulations!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> DJ Day Two. Rhodium rocks.


Congrats! Good choice. I think the combination of rhodium dial, fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet work well for the 41. :-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


> That really is a stunner! I remember years ago, looking at the similar configuration in a 36mm DJ. It took me a long time to get it out of my mind, I just could not afford it at the time. Definitely no compromises here! I had on my new Explorer I tonight at dinner, and remarked to myself how almost dressy it looks because of the finishing, regardless of the fact that it is all stainless steel and mostly brushed as well. Congratulations!
> Cheers,
> Carl












Thank you Carl, and everyone else, for the kind words. Rolex really hit it out of the park on the DJ 41, not sure what took me so long to learn about them and try one on. Once I did it was all over. I've always been a sucker for a monochromatic look where the dial matches the bezel and the bracelet; it really shifts the focus from being all about the dial to being all about everything else, I like how it's more like a bracelet and not a watch in that regard.

Another angle of the sunburst dial which can go from a very dark grey (almost black) to a very light silver (almost white). I don't think I've ever seen a Rolex sunburst with that kind of dynamic range before.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice for the first part of the day...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

davek35 said:


> One week in and couldn't be happier.
> Tudor Black Bay 58.


Finally my Black Bay 58 is in the store. Can't wait to pick it up on Monday when I go by downtown. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I was planning on renting a car at the airport in Jersey but an old friend said it was ridiculous because he had plenty of cars in the garage that I was free to use. Well...when given a choice.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

AzHadEnuf said:


> I was planning on renting a car at the airport in Jersey but an old friend said it was ridiculous because he had plenty of cars in the garage that I was free to use. Well...when given a choice.
> 
> View attachment 13554169


Wow! If I had that choice, it would be a no brainer for me, too! That watch goes well with the Bentley, too.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


I always love seeing this Tudor. That pic is stunning!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

4th day now for my Explorer:


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Datejust 41


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Lazy Saturday in the OP39...









coffee time









Cheers all !


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

In late after a long and fun two watch day. The kids were off from school today so we had some fun outdoors while I was wearing the Exp II. Then we hit up a light show in the evening, for which I just had to wear some tritium and switched to the Ball Skindiver. Hoping to get out into the mountains tomorrow. Here's to a great weekend gents b-)

















Sometimes the lack of AR coating comes in handy. This shot catches a good reflection of the sky and changing leaves above









Then for the light show


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

So basic and simple but so dang mesmerizing to/for me


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

drhr said:


> So basic and simple but so dang mesmerizing to/for me


And for me! This watch really has an indescribable beauty. After I got mine the other day, I came home and took off each one of the stickers. That is when all the beautiful finishing/polishing started to really appear. There are so many magnificent watches, and some that do so much more in terms of wrist presence, complications, bling etc. There are some things this watch does not do at all, that are totally in keeping with Rolex tradition, and I think that is part of what makes this watch so special. It even manages to look dressy and casual at the same time. It just has a sense of every occasion about it IMO.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> And for me! This watch really has an indescribable beauty. After I got mine the other day, I came home and took off each one of the stickers. That is when all the beautiful finishing/polishing started to really appear. There are so many magnificent watches, and some that do so much more in terms of wrist presence, complications, bling etc. There are some things this watch does not do at all, that are totally in keeping with Rolex tradition, and I think that is part of what makes this watch so special. It even manages to look dressy and casual at the same time. It just has a sense of every occasion about it IMO.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Didn't think anyone else felt/feels the same awe as me but you have def qualified with this post Carl, well opined, kudos for the comments!!!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

drhr said:


> Didn't think anyone else felt/feels the same awe as me but you have def qualified with this post Carl, well opined, kudos for the comments!!!


Thanks! I guess it is the same, in a way, with most Rolex watches. What they do, they do very well. And there are some things they just don't do at all. I really don't care that there is no anti-reflective coating on the crystal, or that there is not engraving or finishing on the case back, or that there is no exhibition sapphire crystal case back. I have many other watches that have all of the features I just mentioned and, as much as I like each one, each on their own merits. There are even a couple of things that I think other manufacturers do better. Nevertheless, this watch still has a personality of it's own, and one of the best things about it is that it is still a Rolex!

As you can tell, I could ramble on forever about this watch. But I will spare you that, and wish you a very "Good night"!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend Gents... Cheers


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Sri said:


> Good weekend Gents... Cheers


Look what you just did. You just nabbed the "Watch N Suit pairing" award for the year .


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

double post apologies


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Dreary rainy Saturday made better by Rolex.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND.









iPX


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Good weekend Gents... Cheers


Award-winning combo, Sri!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Air-King today


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Dreary rainy Saturday made better by Rolex.


DJ41 with 18K WG fluted bezel, Jubilee bracelet and rhodium dial that seems to change color depending on lighting make a nice combination as I noted yesterday when I saw it and the black dial version at an AD yesterday. Well done with your latest acquisition earlier this week.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll jump on this line.. Happy Saturday!


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)

That’s exactly what I have on today &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)

duplicate post


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> DJ41 with 18K WG fluted bezel, Jubilee bracelet and rhodium dial that seems to change color depending on lighting make a nice combination as I noted yesterday when I saw it and the black dial version at an AD yesterday. Well done with your latest acquisition earlier this week.


Thank you! The honeymoon is strong with this one.

And your advice earlier in the week made a big difference in my purchase decision, good job.


----------



## torogoz (Nov 5, 2017)

Lazy Saturday....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Good weekend Gents... Cheers


Stylemaster, you are just too cool for school mate. |>

I'm trying to calculate when you posted that, time on your dial and time difference Syd/London. Am I right in concluding that you donned that attire as part of your early Saturday morning exercise stroll around the neighbourhood? Hats off to you mate.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

No Rolex today chaps, thousand apologies. Wore the PAM 112 instead....the symmetrical sensation.










My love affair with Tricker's shoes continues. This brand rocks. Tricker's George this time round.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ PAM was yesterday. DJ39 is what I'm wearing right now.


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

My newly acquired Tudor BB 36. First luxury watch. First day on the wrist. Ecstatic.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


The colors on this Tudor 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wearing this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

MidKnight said:


> My newly acquired Tudor BB 36. First luxury watch. First day on the wrist. Ecstatic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First photo looked like a fluted bezel - that'd be so hot!


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

carlhaluss said:


>


Great shot Carl!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunday, and enjoying another angle on the OP39...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


>


YUM. What a great looking watch.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

A nice outing with the Explorer II in the Olympic Mountains b-)


----------



## MikeYankee (Mar 16, 2018)

Pelly baby!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Merv said:


> No Rolex today chaps, thousand apologies. Wore the PAM 112 instead....the symmetrical sensation.
> 
> My love affair with Tricker's shoes continues. This brand rocks. Tricker's George this time round.


Wow, seems like my pics from earlier disappeared. Attaching them now through Tapatalk, but don't know how to edit in TT, so I'm quoting myself. It's all too much!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Merv said:


> ^^ PAM was yesterday. DJ39 is what I'm wearing right now.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy 14th to you all.


----------



## MikeYankee (Mar 16, 2018)

Gawgeous sunburst!


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

The good old ETA!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> Happy 14th to you all.


I honestly think your DJ is the most beautiful I've seen... your photo is amazing sporty b-)


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Afternoon coffee and swapped to the sub for the night...


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iPX


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

- 14060M -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> I always love seeing this Tudor. That pic is stunning!
> Cheers,
> Carl


Much appreciated Carl, hope you're enjoying your weekend!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Went for light and comfortable today.

Keeping it classy!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Excellent photo again, Rob. I finally got to see one of these in real life the other day. I was very impressed, far more so than I thought I would be. Congratulations!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

NF tonight


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Went offroading. The explorer was a great companion









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Taking the WIS thing next level, fabricated a Rolex coaster for my morning coffee...









Bahahahaha....shhh... don't tell the foundation :-x


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Campagnolo 10 on steel? Fine choices all around.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> Excellent photo again, Rob. I finally got to see one of these in real life the other day. I was very impressed, far more so than I thought I would be. Congratulations!


Thanks so much Carl! I was extremely lucky. Turns out, my local AD picked my name out of a hat and offered me 1st dibs. Once I saw it, well that was that.

BTW, you're killing it with your explorer shots 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Thirdgenbird said:


> Campagnolo 10 on steel? Fine choices all around.


Thanks! Good eye. Record titanium on my 80s concorde



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Temps are dropping and surely my short-sleeved days are coming to an end until vacation in the Spring. At least the leaves are starting to fall and the kids are excited about Halloween.

Happy 15th to you all.


----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

Daytona with a strap for the season (yes, I let my 6 year old pick straps for me sometimes haha)


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> Temps are dropping and surely my short-sleeved days are coming to an end until vacation in the Spring. At least the leaves are starting to fall and the kids are excited about Halloween.
> 
> Happy 15th to you all.


You know, I have to be perfectly honest here: At one point, my absolute dream was to have a Day-Date 40, and I had picked a couple of different configurations. In the meantime, I have spent so much money on other watches, I doubt that a Day-Date 40 will any longer be an option. And, I must admit, the thing I like least about the Day-Date, is the day function. Now that I am seeing your pics with that Datejust 41, I don't believe I would ever find a Day-Date that looks that good anyway. Even if I did, and at some time can afford it, I think I would go with the Datejust 41 that you have. Yes, I like it that much! Keep posting those pics!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


> You know, I have to be perfectly honest here: At one point, my absolute dream was to have a Day-Date 40, and I had picked a couple of different configurations. In the meantime, I have spent so much money on other watches, I doubt that a Day-Date 40 will any longer be an option. And, I must admit, the thing I like least about the Day-Date, is the day function. Now that I am seeing your pics with that Datejust 41, I don't believe I would ever find a Day-Date that looks that good anyway. Even if I did, and at some time can afford it, I think I would go with the Datejust 41 that you have. Yes, I like it that much! Keep posting those pics!
> Cheers,
> Carl












Thank you Carl, I am very touched. It's always wonderful when others compliment you on the styling/choices you make on a wristwatch, and with the great taste you have in your own collection it really makes me and my 41 beam with pride to hear your kind words.

Here's another photo- not mine, I found it online and it was one of the reasons I went with the Rhodium, really loved this particular image and how that sunburst dial captures all the shades between silver and grey and almost flows onto the fluted bezel while picking up the same silvers and greys in the Jubilee bracelet. Some think an all-steel Rolex is boring but I think it's fantastic as unlike all my other Rolexes this one puts the emphasis on the entire watch and not just on the round dial. Your eye goes equally to the bracelet and case, not to a highly contrasting circle of color. I think that's the mojo this configuration has, would be interested to hear your thoughts. Thanks again.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Since we are post bike pics, here is my 80s vintage Italian (it's a SoMec which has an interesting logo history as it similar to the Ferrari logo) which sadly I don't ride much anymore. I actually think I should sell it or give it away.









And my 80s vintage watch


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Big congrats !!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> Thank you Carl, I am very touched. It's always wonderful when others compliment you on the styling/choices you make on a wristwatch, and with the great taste you have in your own collection it really makes me and my 41 beam with pride to hear your kind words.
> 
> Here's another photo- not mine, I found it online and it was one of the reasons I went with the Rhodium, really loved this particular image and how that sunburst dial captures all the shades between silver and grey and almost flows onto the fluted bezel while picking up the same silvers and greys in the Jubilee bracelet. Some think an all-steel Rolex is boring but I think it's fantastic as unlike all my other Rolexes this one puts the emphasis on the entire watch and not just on the round dial. Your eye goes equally to the bracelet and case, not to a highly contrasting circle of color. I think that's the mojo this configuration has, would be interested to hear your thoughts. Thanks again.


I can see how that amazing photo would have convinced you of the configuration!

You put it very well. Especially regarding the Jubilee Bracelet/Fluted Bezel configuration. I might add, when I took a closer look at the Jubilee bracelet at one of my recent AD visits, the quality and finishing on that bracelet really hit me. It is so much more than a bit of bling. It is a work of art itself, not unlike the President bracelet found on the Day-Date 40. I always maintain that a fine watch is the ultimate form of jewelry and, in this case, that is so true. Over the years, I am have really acquired a taste for some of the details in a Rolex, that before I never really appreciated. Especially that fluted bezel and the Jubilee bracelet. Not to mention the date with Cyclops. Yes, that dial really does bring all of the elements of the entire watch together. It is a most interesting dial, and definitely takes the "monochrome" look away from the watch, without giving an overly vivid contrast. I must admit really liking the sunburst black as well, but so many dials are either black or blue. This is really distinctive. I certainly don't mean to diss any other DJ41 configurations, there are many stunning ones, but I really think this is my favorite. I love my recently acquired Explorer I for totally different reasons, but they are totally different watches. Something about a Rolex, I think I would be just as comfortable wearing the DJ41 on the same occasions as my Explorer I.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SDc


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


> I can see how that amazing photo would have convinced you of the configuration!
> 
> You put it very well. Especially regarding the Jubilee Bracelet/Fluted Bezel configuration. I might add, when I took a closer look at the Jubilee bracelet at one of my recent AD visits, the quality and finishing on that bracelet really hit me. It is so much more than a bit of bling. It is a work of art itself, not unlike the President bracelet found on the Day-Date 40. I always maintain that a fine watch is the ultimate form of jewelry and, in this case, that is so true. Over the years, I am have really acquired a taste for some of the details in a Rolex, that before I never really appreciated. Especially that fluted bezel and the Jubilee bracelet. Not to mention the date with Cyclops. Yes, that dial really does bring all of the elements of the entire watch together. It is a most interesting dial, and definitely takes the "monochrome" look away from the watch, without giving an overly vivid contrast. I must admit really liking the sunburst black as well, but so many dials are either black or blue. This is really distinctive. I certainly don't mean to diss any other DJ41 configurations, there are many stunning ones, but I really think this is my favorite. I love my recently acquired Explorer I for totally different reasons, but they are totally different watches. Something about a Rolex, I think I would be just as comfortable wearing the DJ41 on the same occasions as my Explorer I.
> 
> ...












Great post Carl, you nailed it.

The Jubilee + Fluted bezel combo really is the most underappreciated element of Rolex design. Sort of funny to say that considering the Datejust's popularity, but not so much among enthusiasts who are in love with their Sport models and often don't have an eye towards other lines, I very rarely see a new DJ as part of their collections. The craftsmanship necessary to execute the Jubilee bracelet is astounding, and the precision of the Fluted bezel and its secret feature of diffusing reflections, it really is the 'next frontier' of Rolex ownership once one graduates from the Sport model phase.

If you look at the photo above, it does wild things with the reflections. Look at the blue sky on the case, look at the dynamic reflections on each polished center link, an almost equal reflexivity on the side brushed links, it's really so visually engaging. Too many dismiss it as an old man's watch, I did too, just took me awhile to 'get' it.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> Great post Carl, you nailed it.
> 
> The Jubilee + Fluted bezel combo really is the most underappreciated element of Rolex design. Sort of funny to say that considering the Datejust's popularity, but not so much among enthusiasts who are in love with their Sport models and often don't have an eye towards other lines, I very rarely see a new DJ as part of their collections. The craftsmanship necessary to execute the Jubilee bracelet is astounding, and the precision of the Fluted bezel and its secret feature of diffusing reflections, it really is the 'next frontier' of Rolex ownership once one graduates from the Sport model phase.
> 
> If you look at the photo above, it does wild things with the reflections. Look at the blue sky on the case, look at the dynamic reflections on each polished center link, an almost equal reflexivity on the side brushed links, it's really so visually engaging. Too many dismiss it as an old man's watch, I did too, just took me awhile to 'get' it.


Nothing "old man" about it. Although I am almost 70, I would have been happy to have this watch a long time ago. I was thinking that the next Rolex that I might get, would be a 114060. To be honest, I don't know if I will get another Rolex, but if I do, I think this thread has changed my outlook, and a DJ41 would definitely be my first consideration. As you say, there is so much going on with the aesthetics, it is impossible not to appreciate it.

Funny thing, and I'm being totally honest in this, is that I often visualize what others would think of my watch when they see it. Hopefully in appreciation my taste, and how the watch relates to the person I am, not only as a status symbol. When I say "see it", I don't mean on the forums, but out in the wild. Although it doesn't happen often, it is great when someone expresses interest or appreciation in one of my watches.

And it took me years to appreciate it, but instead of the large Cyclops date being an eyesore, I now appreciate it as simply being a part of many Rolex models. I guess it's just a part of how our thoughts and opinions on various brands/models evolve over the years.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> Great post Carl, you nailed it.
> 
> The Jubilee + Fluted bezel combo really is the most underappreciated element of Rolex design. Sort of funny to say that considering the Datejust's popularity, but not so much among enthusiasts who are in love with their Sport models and often don't have an eye towards other lines, I very rarely see a new DJ as part of their collections. The craftsmanship necessary to execute the Jubilee bracelet is astounding, and the precision of the Fluted bezel and its secret feature of diffusing reflections, it really is the 'next frontier' of Rolex ownership once one graduates from the Sport model phase.
> 
> If you look at the photo above, it does wild things with the reflections. Look at the blue sky on the case, look at the dynamic reflections on each polished center link, an almost equal reflexivity on the side brushed links, it's really so visually engaging. Too many dismiss it as an old man's watch, I did too, just took me awhile to 'get' it.


Nothing "old man" about it. Although I am almost 70, I would have been happy to have this watch a long time ago. I was thinking that the next Rolex that I might get, would be a 114060. To be honest, I don't know if I will get another Rolex, but if I do, I think this thread has changed my outlook, and a DJ41 would definitely be my first consideration. As you say, there is so much going on with the aesthetics, it is impossible not to appreciate it.

Funny thing, and I'm being totally honest in this, is that I often visualize what others would think of my watch when they see it. Hopefully in appreciation my taste, and how the watch relates to the person I am, not only as a status symbol. When I say "see it", I don't mean on the forums, but out in the wild. Although it doesn't happen often, it is great when someone expresses interest or appreciation in one of my watches.

And it took me years to appreciate it, but instead of the large Cyclops date being an eyesore, I now appreciate it as simply being a part of many Rolex models. I guess it's just a part of how our thoughts and opinions on various brands/models evolve over the years.


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Triple six today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Big congrats !!


Thank You!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

What a day for a dj41!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Late morning walk with the Explorer II b-)


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

MNF at Lambeau. Hell of a game.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Gotta get over the hump...
gotta get over the hump... ...James Brown?

Happy Wednesday all


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Datejust41


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Still at work 









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Enjoying the sunset b-)


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 🐪 Wednesday🖖🏽


----------



## SR20Fastback (Nov 13, 2017)

frtorres87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to start seeing these things in the wild. Have definitely thought about trying to trade up for one from my BB Blue eta.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## 2DoorGoose (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


>


I've always loved this one, glad you still have it!

BB58 for me:



Joe


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

DP


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, EP today 









iPX


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Black Bay Bronze Bucherer Blue Edition


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jraul7 said:


> I've always loved this one, glad you still have


Thanks Joe, BB58 looks great.

Here is a close up


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Working from home today...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Since we are post bike pics, here is my 80s vintage Italian (it's a SoMec which has an interesting logo history as it similar to the Ferrari logo) which sadly I don't ride much anymore. I actually think I should sell it or give it away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that somec!! Don't give it away, just try to ride more 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy 18th, gentlemen.


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

If you are in Houston/The Woodlands area, swing by the Legacy Ballroom @ The Woodlands Country Club. 
Tonight, I'm performing and they always throw a nice party!


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

dp


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Time for lunch


----------



## jfk-ii (Nov 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfk-ii (Nov 14, 2017)

jfkender said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops, just realized I must have had the wrong time set as it shows tomorrow the 19th!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfk-ii (Nov 14, 2017)

jfkender said:


> Oops, just realized I must have had the wrong time set as it shows tomorrow the 19th!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixed the day/date!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Weekend is almost here...Take it easy friends b-)


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Explorer 14270 today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Just back from a full service and running like a champ!


----------



## torogoz (Nov 5, 2017)

6426!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLNR


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Friday all !


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Colorado and lil Colorado rivers


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My latest grail, just arrived in time for my birthday! Love this DJ41 in RG. My only PM in the collection. 









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Not my photo, but it is the 19th and I do own the watch and I do love those cufflinks...

Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

smiling dial today

have a nice day


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Chilling with my Day Date on casual Friday.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Tudor Pepsi.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy Friday!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Almost time to end the work week..with some fall color on the strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iPX


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Air King beats a Sub for one of the rare days that I have to be in a suit.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been wearing this one since Tuesday


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Tudor today


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

10 days old and still looking as young as the day I got her.

Happy Saturday, gentlemen.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Just received my first professional model. I'm in love.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Mr. Magoo said:


> Just received my first professional model. I'm in love.


That's a killer timepiece Mr. M. Congrats!


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

sportura said:


> That's a killer timepiece Mr. M. Congrats!


Thanks again!


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Going with Bluesy today


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

What's up, folks? Other than inadvertently pocket-dialing @traf this week, I haven't interacted with this illustrious thread much lately. Hope all are well!


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> What's up, folks? Other than inadvertently pocket-dialing @traf this week, I haven't interacted with this illustrious thread much lately. Hope all are well!


Great to hear from you twice in one week, Bill! That oysterquartz serves you well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Maze duty


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Great to hear from you twice in one week, Bill! That oysterquartz serves you well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likewise, buddy!

Loving this OQ. Such an unexpected joy on the wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Greetings friends!...Took a nice little day hike with the fam wearing the Explorer II today. Then, after a quick change of clothes in the vehicle we stopped for steaks on the way home to refuel. That fact that this watch is perfectly at home in both settings is what makes it so perfect for me. Hope everyone's having a great weekend! b-)









View of the peak from the bottom

















and the amazing view from the top

































Back down at the lake below


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Past couple of days have been with the simple sub






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

soaking.fused said:


>


Past lunch time for me now but this is making me feel hungry again. :-(


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Felt like the Steel today.


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Beach day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

The stainless steel back wall of an Apple Store makes for an interesting background.

Enjoy your Sunday, gents.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

ivanos said:


> Beach day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you enjoying that new OP?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Explorer again


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iPX


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Two Tone 1601









Calibre 1570 circa 1970


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

warsh said:


> How are you enjoying that new OP?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I enjoy wearing quite a lot. Having been wearing it almost everyday since I got it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sitting here wondering what took me so long to pull the trigger on this thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT. Hope everyone had a great weekend!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

batman1345 said:


> Hello from Greece!












I can't wait to visit again!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Out and about suburbia, 
wore the OP39 all weekend, back with the subby today 

Happy Monday all.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Monday, gents.


----------



## sebs6 (Oct 22, 2018)

Happy Monday everyone.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)

1960s Air-King 5500 on leather NATO, fresh from a service at my local watchmaker.


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Tudor today. Happy Monday!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Tudor on NATO...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Beginning to really feel like Fall. Happy Tuesday, gents.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Air-King today. Many seem to disparage the AK but to me is the ideal pilot watch with fantastic visibility as well as wrist presence.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

RCol said:


> 1960s Air-King 5500 on leather NATO, fresh from a service at my local watchmaker.
> View attachment 13580845


such class. The green NATO is a remarkable look 
enjoy


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Wulfhedinn (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)

Thank you, kind person! I'm a fan. The band is a made in America strap from Crown and Buckle


xj4sonx said:


> such class. The green NATO is a remarkable look
> enjoy


----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)

I've only got the one Rolex...a vintage Air-King, but I love this forum and the people/photos/watches on it, so here's another shot of my watch today: it's getting cooler in Florida, and it was quite rainy/dreary today, so black and white sweater-wrist shot it is!


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

My loved Thunderbird .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Just received my Sub.. Saving it for the youngest until he graduates college in 22 years.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebs6 (Oct 22, 2018)

Happy wed everyone









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy 24th to you all.


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Still on honeymoon, trying a canvas strap today:


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My Grail! Love the way the dial glitters in different lighting. 









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## mcversloot (May 16, 2015)

Joined the club today, very happy

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Jraul7 said:


> Still on honeymoon, trying a canvas strap today:


Looks good!
Which canvas and what is your wristsize?

BR

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks! 6.75" wrist and the strap was made by Drew (d22straps on instagram).


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1675

View attachment 13585837


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Greetings friends!...Was able to get out with the Explorer II today b-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Knives and Lint said:


> Greetings friends!...Was able to get out with the Explorer II today b-)


Wow! Beautiful scenery Knives and Lint. Great photos as always! Do you use an SLR camera to take those shots? Do you use filters on your lenses?


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

This for today.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Knives and Lint said:


> Greetings friends!...Was able to get out with the Explorer II today b-)


Stunning. What a color match between the orange hand and the maples.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

ivanos said:


> Stunning. What a color match between the orange hand and the maples.





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! Beautiful scenery Knives and Lint. Great photos as always! Do you use an SLR camera to take those shots? Do you use filters on your lenses?


Many thanks for the kind words fellas. I am shooting with a simple point-and-shoot (but a great point-and-shoot for what it is), the Sony RX100. This little camera has given me some great results, and it's perfect for me because it packs so light and I can always have it with me. Most of the time I am just shooting in dummy mode or one of the preset modes, though I take quite a few watch shots in aperture priority mode so I can have both the watch and the scenery in focus. Occasionally I add a polarizing filter but most of the time I don't bother. It's been dropped and banged around plenty, and I'm probably due for something new (mine is a gen 1 and they're on gen 6), but it has served me rather well thus far.


----------



## magpie (Apr 25, 2009)

Warming up this very fresh one; my first.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

Got this last week, forgot to share with this thread. Sorry gents.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Just put it back on the bracelet


----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)

That is a gloriously unique and intriguing dial!


thbeck said:


> This for today.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Bright and sunny 25th, enjoy the day gentlemen.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Last day I will wear shorts and short sleeves...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Had this one on for a few weeks now. Still makes me smile.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 13588755
> 
> 
> Had this one on for a few weeks now. Still makes me smile.


As it should my friend.....what a beaut!!

Curious...are you time an event, do you let the chrono run all the time or are you just giving it some exercise?


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Friday all

View attachment 13589009


----------



## sebs6 (Oct 22, 2018)

Wonderful night here in the city. Happy almost fri ppl.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy Thursday!








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

RCol said:


> That is a gloriously unique and intriguing dial!


I second that statement !


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

RCol said:


> That is a gloriously unique and intriguing dial!


You are absolutely right. I have seen many 6426 in y life but not more than a couple with a linen dial. 
And it has a very thin case which is another interesting characteristic of this model.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Friday to all.


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello boys, TGIF! b-)


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Explorer I Mark II


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

Kermit day


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tudor Sub 7016/0









ETA 2483 circa 1968


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Checking out the Datejust with my new tats.







If they look like they were done by a 6 year old, that's because they were. But at least they'll wash off!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Vintage


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND  great weekend, Gents!









iPX


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Brand spankin' new BB 58!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJB1264 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Saturday.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Knives and Lint said:


> Many thanks for the kind words fellas. I am shooting with a simple point-and-shoot (but a great point-and-shoot for what it is), the Sony RX100.


Beautiful pics and very fitting with your explorer! Where was this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

RCol said:


> That is a gloriously unique and intriguing dial!


Yup. I have not seen another one like this. The linen pattern is very clear and crisp and for a watch of its age, it is damn rare.


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Morning set









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

anthonyw said:


> Beautiful pics and very fitting with your explorer! Where was this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother! Much appreciated as I take pride in exploring the outdoors with my Explorer. Those particular pictures were taken at Snoqualmie Falls in WA. You might recognize the waterfall from the intro on the show Twin Peaks.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Mt. Rainier with the Explorer II b-)


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Knives and Lint said:


> Thanks brother! Much appreciated as I take pride in exploring the outdoors with my Explorer. Those particular pictures were taken at Snoqualmie Falls in WA. You might recognize the waterfall from the intro on the show Twin Peaks.


Ah yes! Thought it looked familiar!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Pelagos today


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

Saudi Aviation Dial


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Game 4 was a little too exciting for my tastes, but I enjoyed it with my sub.


----------



## bloke11 (Jan 20, 2013)

Duplicated post


----------



## bloke11 (Jan 20, 2013)

Small wrist for a small watch.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Explorer II on the end of DST.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Tequila and Tacos with the girlfriend... so good I want to cry... :-d

















Fish, green bean and zucchini, first round for me :-!









Cheers all !


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, EP today. Great sunday!









iPX


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Lukebor said:


> Sorry, Gents, EP today.


No apologies necessary. Love that watch. Just gorgeous.


----------



## MJB1264 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Sunday, gents.


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

sportura said:


> Happy Sunday, gents.


My absolute favourite Datejust! Wear it in good health!


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

State of Qatar edition 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> Happy Sunday, gents.


You just can't take that off, can you?

I completely understand!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MOV said:


> You just can't take that off, can you?
> 
> I completely understand!


You inspired me and now I'm trapped!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday:-!


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

Holy Moly, Mr. SD 👍


----------



## mrcoach32 (Feb 26, 2012)

GO PACK GO!


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Sporting one of my favorite Rolex for a Sunday outing with family.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> As it should my friend.....what a beaut!!
> 
> Curious...are you time an event, do you let the chrono run all the time or are you just giving it some exercise?


Thanks Spunwell. No, not timing anything. It's been running for 48 years now.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tudor for work, Speedy to go to the movies with my wife tonight:


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

It is "the other one" today


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

DJ Bloooooo


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Halloween Eve.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> Happy Halloween Eve.


Stunning! A new Day-Date 40 was a consideration for my next Rolex, likely next year. This DJ41 has changed all my thoughts about that. My only Rolex is an Explorer 1. I might even consider selling that one, and having the DJ41 as my only Rolex. And I don't think there is any other dial that appeals to me more.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wearing the Sub C today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

frtorres87 said:


> Wearing the Sub C today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your pics are always first class. Another great one there. |>


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Merv said:


> Your pics are always first class. Another great one there. |>


Thanks Merv. I appreciate that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


> Stunning! A new Day-Date 40 was a consideration for my next Rolex, likely next year. This DJ41 has changed all my thoughts about that. My only Rolex is an Explorer 1. I might even consider selling that one, and having the DJ41 as my only Rolex. And I don't think there is any other dial that appeals to me more.


The Rhodium 41 is a very special watch. And I'm not saying that because I own one, saying that because I saw countless photos from owners in this thread and others that made me have to have one and once I saw it in the flesh under the lights it was all over, that sunburst grey dial is just gorgeous. No knock on the Day Date which is a beautiful timepiece in its own right, but the DJ is just a little cleaner IMHO.

As for the Explorer 1, you may want to keep that as your 'sport' Rolex with its smooth bezel and oyster bracelet and get the DJ with the fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet which makes it more like your 'dress' Rolex. Two markedly different looks can be achieved depending on how you configure it. I went in the dress direction for just that reason, I've got a few sport models and needed something a touch less rugged and a touch more elegant. An EXP1 and DJ41 makes a killer combo, might be the best two-watch collection possible.


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Black on gilt!


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Venturing back to 1979 with my 16753 Root Beer today.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Datejust41


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Hump sub !


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


> Stunning! A new Day-Date 40 was a consideration for my next Rolex, likely next year. This DJ41 has changed all my thoughts about that. My only Rolex is an Explorer 1. I might even consider selling that one, and having the DJ41 as my only Rolex. And I don't think there is any other dial that appeals to me more.


Sure is a stunner... I thought my OP39 dark rhodium was special but that DJ dial appears to have even more contrast, just wow !


----------



## ChairmanLau (Sep 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Morning cappuccino...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

ChairmanLau said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Case a bit think but wonderful reliable watch

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

Sub Bluesey... My companion on holiday


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sometimes you don't intend to buy something but upon seeing it, well, it just sings to you really, really loudly. Trick or treat indeed.

Please welcome the newest member of the WRUW thread, my new BLRO.

Always wanted a Pepsi, thought for sure I'd go vintage. Nope.


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Congrats.


sportura said:


> Sometimes you don't intend to buy something but upon seeing it, well, it just sings to you really, really loudly. Trick or treat indeed.
> 
> Please welcome the newest member of the WRUW thread, my new BLRO.
> 
> Always wanted a Pepsi, thought for sure I'd go vintage. Nope.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats on the BLRO, its a beauty!


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

BB 58 >>









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> Sometimes you don't intend to buy something but upon seeing it, well, it just sings to you really, really loudly. Trick or treat indeed.
> 
> Please welcome the newest member of the WRUW thread, my new BLRO.
> 
> Always wanted a Pepsi, thought for sure I'd go vintage. Nope.


Congrats bloke, another superb choice...
enjoy and wear it in good health, we work hard in life and deserve some flashy trinkets


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sub ND


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Forgot to post this from a couple of days ago. It was running at the time. My thumb was faster than a speeding second hand. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy Thursday! From sunny Vegas


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

gert17 said:


> :cheers:


Mine says hi!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pepsi Day #2 is off to a good start, hope yours is going well too.


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

delco714 said:


> Mine says hi!


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Explorer 14270 today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## McPGA (Sep 4, 2012)

Switched to this...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Loving the cold front!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Friday all!

Different view today... Melbourne Southbank region


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Friday to you all, gents.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iPX


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Datejust 41 today


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bosshog104 said:


> Loving the cold front!


Love this classic style


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent my SD 16600 off to a new home this week, but that transaction inspired me to rock another 5-digit diver.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Sent my SD 16600 off to a new home this week, but that transaction inspired me to rock another 5-digit diver.


Great taste Bill, I recently picked up a 14060M and currently have it on a similar Bond nato.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Great taste Bill, I recently picked up a 14060M and currently have it on a similar Bond nato.


Congrats on picking one up, Jason! Fantastic watch, isn't it?


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Working at the airport before my flight.


----------



## jfk-ii (Nov 14, 2017)

Picked the Tudor Day/Date for today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Congrats on picking one up, Jason! Fantastic watch, isn't it?


Sure is, scratches my vintage itch without being necessarily vintage.


----------



## mrcoach32 (Feb 26, 2012)

I was "anti-Hulk guy" as anyone.....until I tried it on. Worn it daily for 12 days and giving my BLNR a breather. Love this thing.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Vintage for law school fall ball










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Loving how clean this 74' turned out


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Emcphers (Sep 17, 2017)

BLACK BAY BLUE









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Rainy Saturday but that's fine with me. Have a great day, gents.


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Enjoy your Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

sportura said:


> Rainy Saturday but that's fine with me. Have a great day, gents.


That Pepsi..... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Wearing my lume machine today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

This today.....


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Relax, watching football, Panathinaikos...









Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

sportura said:


> Rainy Saturday but that's fine with me. Have a great day, gents.


Love that watch Sporty....|>

100 miles further south it's a Sunny Day.....  (sorry about the dust, I was in a hurry)


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Mycool307 (Feb 13, 2014)

Jason71 said:


> This today.....


Just WOW!


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

nasser80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Modified?

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

This one


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Duplicate Post. Please delete.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

sportura said:


> Rainy Saturday but that's fine with me. Have a great day, gents.


Nice pickup there bud!!! 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Gmt


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

datejust and great food















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Buchmann69 said:


> Nice pickup there bud!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


The photos of your BLRO were definitely inspirational, thank you very much for posting them.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Tudor date, mid-size >>









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT Master II x Cohiba x Notre Dame is 9-0










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Day Date


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

batman1345 said:


> Modified?
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


yes.. modified by Tudor itself, as requested from the State of Qatar to be gifted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Fall to you all.


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Black Bay 58!


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

My favorite OP in the sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Mr. Magoo said:


> My favorite OP in the sun


Winner, November Week 1, Category: Best Use Of Lighting On A Sunburst Dial

Congratulations.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

haha! thanks man, means a lot coming from you


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

sportura said:


> The photos of your BLRO were definitely inspirational, thank you very much for posting them.


Nice! We are all enablers around here 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Winding down this Sunday , it's been the Submariner all weekend long.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good week, gentlemen.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Kicking the Monday blues with grey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

deepsea03 said:


>


I've got to ask, what happened to that Pelagos ETA dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Today's wear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

I couldn't decide.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

My new watch. Pretty happy about it.


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

duplicate. sorry.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

Explorer 2 ..have a great day!









Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Back to the BB58


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Late lunch, but NY pizza is always a treat.


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm in a 1991 polar today. Just got it in yesterday and it had a hair under the crystal.  Black hair on a white dial. No idea how they missed it. So I took it to my local jeweler and had them pop it open and take it out. Good opportunity to double check that everything was legit inside as well.

Now I'm a happy camper.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

sd4k


----------



## BBPP (Feb 25, 2018)

nupicasso said:


> Today's wear
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch. Great photo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just another old watch...









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Trying this aeronaut
Not so sure about this dial
Of the watches based on the Dubois Dépraz 312 module, I like a simpler dial, à la Tag Heuer Link WJF2115









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Mapping job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Datejust II on a rubber b band today 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

oso2276 said:


> Trying this aeronaut
> Not so sure about this dial
> Of the watches based on the Dubois Dépraz 312 module, I like a simpler dial, à la Tag Heuer Link WJF2115
> 
> ...


I like!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

1


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Quick pic on date night


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Hanging out with the OP39


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

--


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

First morning of vacation in Florida. Pepsi likes the sun.

Have a great day, gents.


----------



## ChairmanLau (Sep 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Explorer today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richie070 (Nov 7, 2018)

My everyday bestie


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

Haven't put on a watch yet today but wanted to share this sweet pic my gf took.. 
Any guesses where!?


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

BB58 on black "seatbelt" nato


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

This just in!

Couldn't be happier. The beautiful muted blue and burgundy are so much better than seeing them in a store on even in pictures.

Literally ordered 24 hours after the announcement in March but was happy to wait while Tudor sorted out the date wheel issue.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

masterClock said:


> This just in!
> 
> Couldn't be happier. The beautiful muted blue and burgundy are so much better than seeing them in a store on even in pictures.
> 
> Literally ordered 24 hours after the announcement in March but was happy to wait while Tudor sorted out the date wheel issue.


Congrats, I really love that matte dial. Watch looks really good!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> First morning of vacation in Florida. Pepsi likes the sun.
> 
> Have a great day, gents.


It's the choice of a new generation :-d


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Friday all... :-!


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Tudor today









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Ranger!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

A pretty nice photo of a pretty nice watch in a pretty nice environment. 95 degrees in Florida today, sure beats New Jersey.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I've been away a bit from this forum.... Some amazing watches and shots here as usual... Cheers


----------



## Ong88 (Nov 6, 2018)

This morning's piece


----------



## chrusp (Mar 16, 2013)

ex!









Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

BB58 on a new Crisp Khaki nato from Toxic Natos.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Jraul7 said:


> BB58 on a new Crisp Khaki nato from Toxic Natos.


That's pure class. Props for the color coordination.


----------



## Richie070 (Nov 7, 2018)

My watch for the moment


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Here's to a great weekend ahead gentlemen b-)


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

masterClock said:


> This just in!
> 
> Couldn't be happier. The beautiful muted blue and burgundy are so much better than seeing them in a store on even in pictures.
> 
> Literally ordered 24 hours after the announcement in March but was happy to wait while Tudor sorted out the date wheel issue.


Wow! Love the lighting in this picture. Bezel looks amazing


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

My 116520 on the backside of the book 'a man and his watch' showing the engraved watch Paul Newman received from his wife Joanne.

myfriendscallmeKC (on Instagram)


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Day 2 with this beauty.

Noticing the details more and more...
Compared to it's diver cousins, it has slightly smaller markers, a smaller 12 o'clock triangle raised a bit from the hand stack, and the snowflake hour hand is smaller. All appropriate and thoughtfully different than the boldness of the BB divers.
The bezel's blue and burgundy, while muted, have a brilliant sheen to them in the light. 
They tweaked the bottom bevel of the case a bit so that it lays on your wrist flatter and appears slightly thinner than the divers.

All of these details add up to give the GMT a charm of it's own.

Forget the "Diet Pepsi" nickname, or those that say "It's not a Rolex". You could easily make a case that this is closer to the tool watch aesthetic and design cues of the original Rolex Pepsi GMT than the current model.

As you can tell, I absolutely love this watch. Great job Tudor.


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Better photo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Saturday, gents.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Good morning and have a great weekend everyone









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

have wanted one of these for years... finally able to make it happen.









...also, I finally got an Explorer II.

(pup's name is Killy, as in Jean-Claude... namesake of another famous white-dialed Rolex. Wasn't intentional, but a pretty great coincidence)


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 
Great weekend, Gents!









iPX


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Red rose...

Great weekend from Greece guys!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Plenty of lines and Rolexes at Disney World. Happy Saturday to all.


----------



## Ong88 (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Stopped by one of my favorite nearby spots today and it was so nice out that I just had to stay for sunset. Take it easy friends b-)


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My favorite at the moment!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Taken out by my girl for Birthday cocktails and nibbles at 1806 before dinner at Longrain (modern Thai fusion) so many gastronomic and fluidic delights...highly recommend both if you're ever in town...

















..I obviously hopped in pretty quickly hence the missing oyster


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

First day in the daylight.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

A little Gold for Sun-day









Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

_Lest We Forget_


----------



## chrusp (Mar 16, 2013)

explorer









Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka

instagram.com/mytodayswatch


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## mcversloot (May 16, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sad to be leaving Florida, boarding for NJ soon.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

My Explorer and traditional breakfast in Costa Rica









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Time to change out the yard maintenance gear.


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

For fire evac Sunday:


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

This weekend it's been the 16710LN









John McClane wore a Tag Heuer in Die Hard but I wore the 16710 to the 30th anniversary show on the big screen today


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

On my 13th Birthday I got my dream watch.. one of these guys (way into electronics)









Then on my 16th I got one of these...









Last year I bought myself this for my 45th... 1st anniversary :-d









Cheers all !


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorin


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

We've got about a 60 degree temperature swing coming home from Florida yesterday, but a sunny day nonetheless.

Happy Monday, gents.


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

16220 to start the week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwbosch (Dec 10, 2013)

Lovely day in Vietre su Mare.
Explorer l, Tan rally strap from the good folks at Hodinkee









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Attended a dinner event over the weekend. Just loved the polished surfaces and how it reflects light.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Took advantage of the kids being off school and went on a little day hike with the fam today

























































A quick change of clothes in the ride and I was ready to go grab a nice steak on the way home...Great day b-)


----------



## mibby (Jun 12, 2015)

Tudor Tuesday:


----------



## mibby (Jun 12, 2015)

Tudor Tuesday:


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

anrex said:


> 1


Great strap! What is it if I may ask?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy GMTuesday, gents.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

It's afternoon here in Galway, so why not?


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Blues of a feather flock together


----------



## dwbosch (Dec 10, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> It's afternoon here in Galway, so why not?


An all-time fave place, Mate!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Another new view...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

My standard









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Hump day sub









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mcversloot (May 16, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Wednesday, gents.


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## VanAdian (Apr 11, 2018)

LN Day


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Will have a new incoming to post tomorrow or Friday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie (Apr 25, 2009)

Roughing it with the Explorer II. Cake done, right on time.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, Speedy today 









iPX


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Enjoying a pint in Co. Clare.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

From a few days ago, accompanied by my young WIS son who's wearing the Seamaster...



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

This JUST came in today. I have been waiting since I was 18 to get this watch


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

.


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

On myway to work.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)

Though it's running far better after a recent service than before, it's not SUPER consistent - especially in the last couple days. Been trying to force myself to just wear and enjoy the piece rather than nerding and worrying about its accuracy.


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Barely found some sun light today!

Keep it real


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

OP today...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Back from the RSC with a full overhaul... 16570, the art of understatement!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wandering around Listowel.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

First snow of the season coming this afternoon, flannel shirt on and winter tires down from the attic.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## acheronsgrief (Sep 8, 2018)

Can't believe it's snowing already


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Heavy lifting Friday at work, sporting the Milgauss GV


----------



## chrusp (Mar 16, 2013)

Austria
Solden









Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Walking in a winter wonderland.

Have a happy (and warm) Friday, gents.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

New addition to the collection.

Let the weekend begin, gents!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Visiting Blarney Castle with my Pepsi today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

rogerfromco said:


> Time to change out the yard maintenance gear.


You sure the vibration from that thing is good for your Black bay?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

The only strap that beats the bracelet in comfort.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

This guy on a bracelet from watchgecko that surprisingly fits great (nothing wrong with the Rolex bracelet, just wanted a new look)









For a while it was on this suede green leather strap (also from watchgecko...I swear I don't work for them!).


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sebast975 said:


> This guy on a bracelet from watchgecko that surprisingly fits great (nothing wrong with the Rolex bracelet, just wanted a new look)
> 
> View attachment 13645833
> 
> ...


That's the 34mm or 36mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

EA-Sport said:


> That's the 34mm or 36mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


36mm, I have tiny 6.25 inch wrists and it's a perfect fit. I like that the lug width is a pretty standard 20mm size.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Happy Date Night from the Flyover States









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

I purchased this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Wearing my 1991 Sea-Dweller while troubleshooting my 1971 speedometer tonight.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Snow won't melt but it's Saturday nonetheless, have a good one gents.


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Happy Saturday!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Wearing this while waiting for the rain to change to snow and for the FedEx guy to bring me something new!


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lovely Fall Saturday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

A beautiful sunny and 70 degree day!

Have a great weekend, gentlemen.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

With the wife and family last evening










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Have a great weekend folks!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Last pint before going home, Kilmainham Gaol in the background


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Happy Saturday!!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Start with this...









And then FedEx showed up...


----------



## Scotchscott (Nov 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Sunday, gentlemen.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday🙏🏽🖖🏽😊


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## gward10 (Sep 30, 2013)

Choices, choices.....black or white?!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Monday all


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Next day's choice


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Duplicate post


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Rocking the TT oldie but goodie.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Short week so it's an unusually happy Monday. Enjoy, gents.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

My latest.....Baby Ploprof


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

gward10 said:


> Choices, choices.....black or white?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic choices!!!!


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

rogerfromco said:


> Start with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture of the GMT!


----------



## gward10 (Sep 30, 2013)

Pimmsley said:


> Happy Monday all
> 
> View attachment 13651327
> 
> ...


I like this view!


----------



## gward10 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

This.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BB 58 in her golden hour...


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Wearing my DJ41 for my baby boy's Christening on Sunday.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)

Mid day break


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Finally found the perfect strap for the vintage Tudor...a fluco reverse Shell Cordovan









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazly (Aug 18, 2016)

My new to me explorer on a colareb


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Finally found the perfect strap for the vintage Tudor...a fluco reverse Shell Cordovan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such an outstanding piece!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy GMTuesday to all.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sri said:


> Such an outstanding piece!


Thanks mate 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm so happy with this beauty!!! I will call him Grinch 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChairmanLau (Sep 17, 2018)

Tudor Tuesday's!!! #tudorpelagoslhd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm a day late with the picture, but I've been wearing my Datejust ever since it came back from service.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Today... cheers guys


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

blowfish89 said:


>


That is gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sneaky lunch pint or two with the boys...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

dm13 said:


> That is gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks!


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

No Rolex today, but horological perfection to me.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

My latest Rolex, received today. The collection totals 5 now, and I think this has instantly become my favourite. Insanely beautiful, and wears incredibly comfortable (despite my fears it would be top heavy)!


----------



## rmacpwatch (Nov 21, 2018)

I'd wear it if I could find some information about it, anyone recognise this Tudor?


----------



## rmacpwatch (Nov 21, 2018)

The serial is 6 digits and starts with 44, which indicates that its somewhere between 1964 and 1965 - but it doesn't match any pictures I can find from those years...



rmacpwatch said:


> I'd wear it if I could find some information about it, anyone recognise this Tudor?
> 
> View attachment 13658627


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_6013.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Wednesday, gents.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## nelsojak (Oct 30, 2018)

Ref. 1016 Circa 1969


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Pimmsley said:


> Sneaky lunch pint or two with the boys...
> 
> View attachment 13657755


Classy watch and great beer!!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Tom Schneider said:


> Classy watch and great beer!!


Cheers to you sir !

...addicted to both


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Thursday gents...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Good morning from Athens!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Last evening 









Today









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

The bird is in the oven.

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashar_amu (Apr 1, 2012)

This one few days back


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Happy thanks giving!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Duplicate post


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to those that observe!

For Turkey Day- The BB Blue


----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)

From yesterday.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bit more casual today in the office, plus at sporting event later so has to be this....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Wore the DJ yesterday. Including a recent pic of my Pamela 112, which I'm wearing today.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers to my fellow Watchnerds and bourbon drinkers  










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blue and green should never be seen, apart from this.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

About to head out... my girl is wearing a matching skirt... :-d

Happy Friday all !


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

BBBeta


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

double


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Green friday for me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Getting ready for the weekend bike ride!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## thrills (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

"Ice Cold Pepsi Served Here" They're not kidding. Stay warm, gents.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Self shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Back to this beauty today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Something simple for the weekend









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iPX


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Getting in the holiday spirit.

Have a great weekend, gents.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dive watch and pool


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Off to cut the Christmas tree today b-)


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy Sunday for every one ....


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy Sunday for every one ....:-!

View attachment 13667697


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

BB58









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Snow melted, deep freeze is over, can't believe we're 30 days from Santa.

Have a good Sunday, gents.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice NATO shot









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Beers @ Ravens-Raiders with BBN.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Pelagos 5 liner....top of the tool watch tree IMHO


----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)

Broke out boots and ratty jeans today, but kept the wrist game classy.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Merv said:


> Wore the DJ yesterday. Including a recent pic of my Pamela 112, which I'm wearing today.
> 
> View attachment 13662735
> 
> ...


Great looking pieces Merv man


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sub for today


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Since Winter Started 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Great looking pieces Merv man


Thanks Jman. |>


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

iam7head said:


> Sub for today


Awesome shot! Is that a Dyson?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

This really is eye candy


rogerfromco said:


>





MickCollins1916 said:


>


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I've always liked the number 27 in the date window, not sure why.

Happy GMTuesday to you all.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tudor Tuesday









7016/0 circa 1968


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

A vehicular shot of my DJ39.


----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Root beer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

Explorer for me today.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pelagos today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Ho Ho Hump Day.


----------



## thrills (Aug 27, 2015)

Rocking the fabric strap today...


----------



## thrills (Aug 27, 2015)

Rocking the fabric strap today...

View attachment 13676853


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

PS - How can I avoid having WUS rotate all of my photos 90 degrees...?


----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_High noon here... and midnight somewhere else on the globe_ b-)


----------



## Mrv85 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Fellows said:


> View attachment 13677737
> 
> 
> PS - How can I avoid having WUS rotate all of my photos 90 degrees...?


 I have to crop mine on the phone before posting (iphone) otherwise I also get the 90 degree tilt... even snipping a few pixels off seems to prevent the flip


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Merv said:


> A vehicular shot of my DJ39.
> 
> View attachment 13674659


Nice tie bloke... smashing it ! Beautiful watch...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy GMThursday, gents.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Black Bay Blue for this Thursday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm not a good photographer i think..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

BLNR accompanied us through labor last night and for the birth of my baby boy. Today Pelagos works well for timing feeds


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Pimmsley said:


> Nice tie bloke... smashing it ! Beautiful watch...


Thanks mate, much appreciated. Well done on hitting the 1000 posts too.

Another car shot. Chilling with the DJ.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Day Date for today...


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Friday Blues....


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Winter is coming 









iPX


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Getting the weekend off to a great start, hope yours is just as fulfilling.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

First full day on my wrist for my new 126334.

Enjoy the weekend, gents.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MOV said:


> First full day on my wrist for my new 126334.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, gents.


You, sir, have outstanding taste in Datejust's.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> You, sir, have outstanding taste in Datejust's.


You made me buy it!

Can't wait to see it in the sun later today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy weekend 









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

First snow off the year. 
OP was the obvious choice of wrist wear today...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## bladeshot (Mar 12, 2015)

Having fun with this one today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Richie070 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## JohnS. (Jan 21, 2011)

Pelagos for the weekend


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay 58... Have a great Sunday Gents... Cheers


----------



## bladeshot (Mar 12, 2015)

Happy Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Overcast and rainy Sunday here in the northeast USA.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Explorer 1 and Irish benedict. There are worse ways to start a Sunday.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

116520 at the lake.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dron_jones (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

This little doozy (who is reminding me I should be asleep by now on a Sunday...)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Monday, gents.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VanAdian (Apr 11, 2018)

Still safe on public transit


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Say hello to my lil friend.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

1967, 6426 on a GLC Strap


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## ChairmanLau (Sep 17, 2018)

Tudor Tuesday !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Mahogany leather really makes this watch shine BB58









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Better picture..









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## VanAdian (Apr 11, 2018)

New to me, and traveling


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Went to the AD and try this on
A Beauty, I think it will not be there for long









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Holy moly, in stock sub at an ad. I would have bought that in a second

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emcphers (Sep 17, 2017)

At Malibu Jack's w/ my 3yo









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp (Mar 16, 2013)

what else?









Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Explorer again


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Don't cry for me Submariner
The truth is I never left you


----------



## soullinker20 (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> Say hello to my lil friend.
> 
> View attachment 13691827
> 
> ...


Hey hey Mervy... So sharp there my friend... What a beauty of a Rolex that is! Hope all is well in sunny Australia... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay Harrods on grey tweeds... Such a stunning piece!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

C-c-c-cold today. Stay warm, gents.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Putting the GMT function to use on this bad boy today! Happy Wednesday all!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hey hey Mervy... So sharp there my friend... What a beauty of a Rolex that is! Hope all is well in sunny Australia... Cheers


Thanks Sri. Loving your BB Harrods mate..look at all that green and gold, any Aussie would love that!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wulfhedinn (Oct 8, 2018)

Wearing my new daily companion:


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Out for a brisk walk with my Saint Bernard. Kind of autumn like here today so red just felt right


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

LesserBlackDog said:


>


+1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Mussels in Brussels!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello Guy, long time that i dont post anything, but as nowadays is hard to see one of those beeing used as it should be that i wanted to share.... thanks god the o-rings were 100% hehehe...



























Cheers

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Giving this old fellow some wrist time >>









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy GMThursday, gentlemen.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Ceramic sub with that certain light that makes it look like a ghost bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

Just a Sub over here


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mirabello1 said:


> Holy moly, in stock sub at an ad. I would have bought that in a second
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Actually they have several. They notify the people on the waiting list, but after a day, they put the watch on display. So if you walk in and pay right there, the piece you like, is yours. They told me that in the event a watch is sold this way, they notify whoever was on the waiting list, that the watch is no longer available.









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barryireland (Jun 29, 2017)

Tudor Prince Oysterdate. Anyone know how i can get the exact year of manufacture ?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wearing the Pepsi today

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

^^ Hell of a duo there. Love that 3570.40


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Where is MadMrB?

Must be on an extended holiday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

...been too busy at work  missed you guys... hope you're all well... Happy Friday !


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Wearing the Pepsi today
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Buchmann, I enjoy your post on Instagram as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

MOV said:


> Buchmann, I enjoy your post on Instagram as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks dude! Are you active on Instagram yourself?

Happy Friday gents!










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks dude! Are you active on Instagram yourself?
> 
> Happy Friday gents!
> 
> ...


I have become recently... soonervickery.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Bluesy


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Casual Friday with the Pamela 112.

















Saturday morning with the DJ.


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

116710LN on leather









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Winding down with my new GMT on a Rubber B.


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

This whole week I've been wearing my sigma dial 1603. Apparently I didn't take a wrist shot Tuesday. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwbosch (Dec 10, 2013)

A good day for studying.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Need to clean the watch.. and the car


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sitting here at 25 degrees it's hard to believe it's been a month since I was in 95 degree Florida.

Have a warm weekend, gents.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Out running errands on a brisk day in Charm City


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ruffryder (Dec 8, 2018)

With my daily driver.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My date-day

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

OP Date 1503


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Award-winning combo, Sri!


Many thanks Carl... Too kind... What you rocking this weekend ??? Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Haven't posted here for a couple of months. Been a one watch guy lately and didn't want to bore everyone with the same piece. Looked in the watch box this morning and found an old friend. Last time I wore it was on my Grand Canyon Rim to Rim hike Oct 6th. Got it back on the OEM leather, had forgotten how comfortable this wears on the strap.

















Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

OP made its concert debut today...


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND. Great sunday, Gents!









iPX


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Athens guys!!

Everyone have a nice weekend!!









Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

16570, sometimes best things in life are quite simple...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

batman1345 said:


> Hello from Athens guys!!
> 
> Everyone have a nice weekend!!
> 
> ...


Hey Batman, that looks so yummy particularly with the 'side dish'  How's beautiful Athens? I should plan another visit...

Cheers
Sri


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hey Batman, that looks so yummy particularly with the 'side dish'  How's beautiful Athens? I should plan another visit...
> 
> Cheers
> Sri


Yes you must! Athens is wonderful!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Number 9, Number 9, Number 9, Number 9...

[Beatles reference on the 50th anniversary of the White Album for those wondering]


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

batman1345 said:


> Hello from Athens guys!!


I love Greece so much, have to get back to Athens, Santorini, and Crete again, we had such a wonderful time two years ago.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Sunday with the steel and gold


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

MOV said:


> Where is MadMrB?
> 
> Must be on an extended holiday.


^ Still here  ^


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> ^ Still here  ^


Great news...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Emcphers (Sep 17, 2017)

BBB









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Concert weekend, part 2. 'Tis the season and all.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Ruffryder said:


> With my daily driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bam baby... :-d


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Bam baby... :-d


I thought you were supposed to say "snap"?


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I thought you were supposed to say "snap"?











Shut up baby, I know it...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Guyhey (Mar 7, 2017)

Still in the honeymoon period with my BB 58


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great week, gentlemen.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

White Dial Monday









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

Just put a new Hirsch leather strap on it today and ready to go.


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

accidental double post


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

DJ Day.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy GMTuesday to you all.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

DP


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday:-!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Tuesday:-!
> 
> View attachment 13711555


Classic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

MOV said:


> Classic!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks MOV??


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Hump days this close to Christmas aren't so humpy. Happy Wednesday, gentlemen.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


>


that looks amazing!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


>


that looks amazing!


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


>


This looks crazy awesome.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

raja_3012 said:


> This looks crazy awesome.


Thanks, your Hulk is fabulous!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> that looks amazing!


Thanks, been wearing it almost everyday for 3 years now. Recently got a movement service.

New arrival today (all metal G Shock) has bumped it off the wrist though.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

This "discontinued " GMT is on my wrist today 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Rolex again. Today is the 12th.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

sportura said:


> I love Greece so much, have to get back to Athens, Santorini, and Crete again, we had such a wonderful time two years ago.


Greece is great!

2009 - Kos
2014 - Hydros / Spetses / Poros
2016 - Zakynthos
2017 - Crete
2017 - Thasos
2017 - Chalkidiki
2018 - Samos
2018 - Skopelos / Alonissos / Skiathos

My wife and I keep coming back for more


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Those explorer hands rock on this model


vintage navitimer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## clinterik (Sep 26, 2017)

Im wearing my 1978 Rolex Sub 1680 with superdome. Photos to come


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

6426 on an Ostrich band


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Duplicate...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## chrusp (Mar 16, 2013)

ex









Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good GMThursday, gents.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

+ 









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

BB58 day again









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

14060M


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Clearly the best ornament on the tree. We bought a little Charlie Brown tree this year so I had to support it with 3 branches just to get this shot


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay GMT... Such a beautiful Tudor...


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Enjoyed a nice cold walk this morning with this companion.


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

DP


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

LN









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

DJ41 Rhodium Fluted Jubilee.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just arrived in San Diego with the Root Beer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona to end the week


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> DJ41 Rhodium Fluted Jubilee.


It is about time you put this magnificent piece on your wrist, again!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MOV said:


> It is about time you put this magnificent piece on your wrist, again!


I know, it's been way too long. I was still in the honeymoon phase with the 41 before the soda pop came and stole my heart away. Baby steps, baby steps... 'Tis the holidays so all that jubilee garland and fluted tinsel blend in perfectly.


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

playinwittime said:


> View attachment 13720667


Haven't seen this model quite often in the forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Out Christmas shopping. Oh dear, look at the time already.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Only 10 days to Christmas, if its not already done it's best to get the holiday shopping done this weekend, gents.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice weekend Gents... Cheers


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

OP 36


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

hun23 said:


> Sub


Hi Hun23, very nice! Can I enquire if that is the 75190 (36mm) or the 79190 (40mm)?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi Hun23, very nice! Can I enquire if that is the 75190 (36mm) or the 79190 (40mm)?


40mm


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

hun23 said:


> 40mm


Thanks mate. Reason I asked was that I saw a 36mm for sale in Australia with the blue bezel which I was looking for. I now think the 36mm will look too small on my 7.7" wrists.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Wishing you a great Sunday.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

DP


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

sportura said:


> DP


#TWSS


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks mate. Reason I asked was that I saw a 36mm for sale in Australia with the blue bezel which I was looking for. I now think the 36mm will look too small on my 7.7" wrists.


I have a 7.25 for reference


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Car interiors provide the best lighting for cellphone watch pics


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Goulash soup and beer sausages Prague style...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Happy Sunday! Stay away Monday!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

- 14060M -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good week, gentlemen.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

This came in the mail today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

frtorres87 said:


> This came in the mail today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## gward10 (Sep 30, 2013)

Panda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have been away from Rolex for awhile, and I think I have finally arrived at the final piece... my 1st preowned piece as well.


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great GMTuesday, gents.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

sportura said:


> Have a great GMTuesday, gents.


I must have missed your incoming! Congrats!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

mtb2104 said:


> I must have missed your incoming! Congrats!


Thanks! My first GMT. Very happy with it.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

GMT is in service, been lusting over this ever since it's release. And now I have one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Root Beer at thee San Diego zoo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

franco60 said:


> Root Beer at thee San Diego zoo.


That is one great looking Rolex, the only TT that has ever sung to me.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

I keep trying to wear my other watches but I keep coming back to this beauty.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

- 14060M -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep back on the wrist today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Doing Math homework with my Son.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

New but old









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Day 2- Tokyo Disney


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Only one I have and only one I need!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy hump day, gents.

Only 2 days left to shop online with guaranteed Christmas delivery. It's a good day to get those last minute gifts done.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Warm tones today with one of my favorites.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

Cheers!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Really enjoying the older case


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

The bike has been put away for winter, so having to satisfy myself with books


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great day, gentlemen.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Thursday and for no particular reason other than a green suit-


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

DUPLICATE POST


----------



## Richie070 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## sandjunkie (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Duplicate Post


----------



## noleblooded (Aug 21, 2017)

New (to me) Black Bay!

Also, here's a reference for anyone who wants to see the size of the watch on a fairly thin, flat wrist.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Happy holidays!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

A little blue and gold today.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

The prototypical car pic ... waiting to pick up in-laws at the airport.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Having a hard time taking this one off.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

masterClock said:


> Having a hard time taking this one off.


That's a nice photo!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

masterClock said:


> Having a hard time taking this one off.


That's a nice photo!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR. 
Great weekend, Gents!









iPX


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great weekend, gentlemen.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Enjoying the causal Erika's strap this Saturday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

U


frtorres87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photo (and watch of course)!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

Evening wardrobe change. Ready to hit the zoo holiday lights with some lume. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Good company of a rainy day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Toxic Nato rogue olive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND









iPX


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Looking forward to a peaceful Sunday before the overwhelming family events devour my Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## chrusp (Mar 16, 2013)

Merry Christmas!









Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello guys!!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerosugar (Apr 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Merry Christmas Eve Eve









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Working still though...


----------



## Emcphers (Sep 17, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

My new Black Bay Bronze (which seems to never leave my wrist). Love this piece.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, California. 12/23/2018


----------



## Millennium (Oct 5, 2018)

An icon..


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Christmas Galbi!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Merry Christmas Eve to all in the WRUW thread. Heading into Manhattan later today with the family to see the Radio City Music Hall holiday show, going to a nice dinner thereafter, probably will wear the DJ41 for that occasion.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Merry Christmas from Austria. 
No snow here, but my Polar on the wrist.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Not, wearing a Patek Philippe today and through the new year


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Merry Christmas from Honolulu


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Still rocking the same setup!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Merry Christmas from Tucson! 74 degrees this afternoon.

38 degrees on trail this morning. Hiked with a new pal.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

*Busy day with some last minute party shopping in the morning.*










*Then it was a quick change into the DJ41 for our trip to Manhattan to see the Christmas Show at Radio City Music Hall. *










*Ho Ho Ho.....Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!*


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Christmas Eve bling....Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Hope Santa enjoys Pepsi...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millennium (Oct 5, 2018)

Pepsi time!


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have a great one guys!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Two Tone today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas Gents... Have a wonderful one!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Millennium (Oct 5, 2018)

Rocking the bronze BB today.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Pepsi for Christmas Day-hope yours is great!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

This guy works awesome on straps!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Close family relative works for Rolex USA corporate in NYC and gets these awesome holiday chocolates every year, tonight was his annual holiday party.

Pepsi and Dark Chocolate. Yum. Hope you all had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Millennium (Oct 5, 2018)

Rocking the LHD today


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

1601 two tone today









Calibre 1570 circa 1970


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Rhodium is the best way to kick the post-Christmas blues.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> Rhodium is the best way to kick the post-Christmas blues.


Most stunning, every time I see a pic of this watch! The one Rolex that has steered me away from wanting a Day-Date at some point. Anyway, I am perfectly happy with my Explorer 1, my only Rolex at this time. But I think this Datejust might just be the one to have as a great alternative.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


> Most stunning, every time I see a pic of this watch! The one Rolex that has steered me away from wanting a Day-Date at some point. Anyway, I am perfectly happy with my Explorer 1, my only Rolex at this time. But I think this Datejust might just be the one to have as a great alternative.
> Cheers,
> Carl


Carl, Sport and his pictures caused me to buy this very watch as well.

Trust me when I say that pictures just don't die this timepiece justice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MOV said:


> Carl, Sport and his pictures caused me to buy this very watch as well.
> 
> Trust me when I say that pictures just don't do this timepiece justice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

MOV said:


> Carl, Sport and his pictures caused me to buy this very watch as well.
> 
> Trust me when I say that pictures just don't die this timepiece justice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Must go to my AD in the New Year, and see if they have a DJ with the dark rhodium dial. Just want to see it in real life. I am not in a rush to get another watch, and this is one of the only watches that really interest me right now. I agonized for the longest time about how I could eventually spend 40 grand on a Day-Date. I always liked the DD, but it was the "Day" that I really didn't care for, but I thought I wanted a precious metal. The Rolex, especially with the Jubilee and white gold fluted bezel just does the trick for me.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


> Most stunning, every time I see a pic of this watch! The one Rolex that has steered me away from wanting a Day-Date at some point. Anyway, I am perfectly happy with my Explorer 1, my only Rolex at this time. But I think this Datejust might just be the one to have as a great alternative.
> Cheers,
> Carl





MOV said:


> Carl, Sport and his pictures caused me to buy this very watch as well.
> 
> Trust me when I say that pictures just don't die this timepiece justice.


Happy to have helped, it's the least I could do for those with collections as nice as yours.



carlhaluss said:


> Must go to my AD in the New Year, and see if they have a DJ with the dark rhodium dial. Just want to see it in real life. I am not in a rush to get another watch, and this is one of the only watches that really interest me right now. I agonized for the longest time about how I could eventually spend 40 grand on a Day-Date. I always liked the DD, but it was the "Day" that I really didn't care for, but I thought I wanted a precious metal. The Rolex, especially with the Jubilee and white gold fluted bezel just does the trick for me.












I was into PM at one point too but I realized that I didn't really like gold, I just liked the concept of a monochromatic Rolex, one where the dial/case/bezel/bracelet are all almost the same color. There's something very 60's and 70's about the vibe and for years I tried to make the Silver dial work that way with a vintage SS Rolex but the dial was always a bit too bright. Well, Rhodium changed all that for me and I finally got that monochromatic look without having to resort to yellow gold to get that effect. While many will say a Silver dial on a SS Rolex achieves that look, I find that the 41's fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet are so reflective that they actually show more dark's than light's and so it's the Rhodium that's a stronger match.

When you see it its important to get it out of the showroom and into the sunshine, it's when it works its magic the best. Rhodium is very dynamic and goes darker grey indoors and bright silver outdoors with the sunburst effect morphing between the two.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> Happy to have helped, it's the least I could do for those with collections as nice as yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I do like yellow and pink gold, but in moderation. And I have a couple of gold watches, with leather straps. And I do agree about the monochromatic effect, which the dark rhodium does very well indeed. And I know what you mean about silver dials. At one point, a few years back, I did see a 36mm DJ with a lighter rhodium dial, which I almost went for. It did achieve a better look for me than silver. But when the dark rhodium appeared, I knew it was a winner.

The one feature I really like most about the DD, however, is the President bracelet. How do you find the comfort of the Jubilee in comparison? I haven't really given the Jubilee as close inspection as I have the President.

Thanks for all of your valuable input. Gives me a bit of a goal in the New Year. My "resolution" is to get no more new watches, unless I sell some of my collection first to finance the new one. And that is exactly what I intend to do. All in good time.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

All this talk from Carl and Sport caused me to switch watches this evening.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


> The one feature I really like most about the DD, however, is the President bracelet. How do you find the comfort of the Jubilee in comparison? I haven't really given the Jubilee as close inspection as I have the President.
> 
> Thanks for all of your valuable input. Gives me a bit of a goal in the New Year. My "resolution" is to get no more new watches, unless I sell some of my collection first to finance the new one. And that is exactly what I intend to do. All in good time.
> 
> ...





















I've owned them both and find the Jubilee and President about the same on comfort. And compared to the Oyster, the additional links in smaller increments makes the bracelet fit better and becomes more adjustable as a result, not to mention a weight reduction which can be less fatiguing, especially vs. PM.

When you get a chance, visit an AD for a relaxed visit and try a Jubilee on, I think you'll agree.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Holiday time away from the office, well spent....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Marlins9703 (Jul 10, 2016)

Love the GMT. Mine says hi.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Crabtree said:


> Holiday time away from the office, well spent....


And the 2018 Best Coordination of Watch Bezel and Steering Wheel Emblem Award goes to...

Can you post a few pics of the whole interior? Thanks.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

sportura said:


> And the 2018 Best Coordination of Watch Bezel and Steering Wheel Emblem Award goes to...
> 
> Can you post a few pics of the whole interior? Thanks.


Ha, many thanks for your kind words. Happy to post more, but my garage space is modest and I am storing across town....soon....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Crabtree said:


> Ha, many thanks for your kind words. Happy to post more, but my garage space is modest and I am storing across town....soon....


It looks like a 2002. Am I correct? What year is it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Double post strikes again. :-(


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Well this week is certainly passing very quickly. Have a happy GMThursday, gents.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> It looks like a 2002. Am I correct? What year is it?


Correct, yes, 1974 2002. Heading into my 37th year of ownership, she used to be my daily driver but became the garage queen hobby car after restoration back in the early nineties. Great car, like my watches, my sons can share it when I'm gone!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Crabtree said:


> Correct, yes, 1974 2002. Heading into my 37th year of ownership, she used to be my daily driver but became the garage queen hobby car after restoration back in the early nineties. Great car, like my watches, my sons can share it when I'm gone!


Great looking family, and bonus points for the neatly trimmed hedge, parking right at the edge of the brickwork for both front/rear tires, and Jr's socks.

When you get a chance to photograph it properly, post up interior shots in the OOO thread fine sir.

-S


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Crabtree said:


> Correct, yes, 1974 2002. Heading into my 37th year of ownership, she used to be my daily driver but became the garage queen hobby car after restoration back in the early nineties. Great car, like my watches, my sons can share it when I'm gone!


A beautiful family photo. :-!

In my opinion, the best BMW ever made and a classic. You've looked after it well.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Christmas present from the wife...

Hasn't left my wrist... other than for photos.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Chilly day today


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Morning hike and either my Sub has lost 12 hours or I totally screwed up setting it. Home now at 12:15 and it's the 27th. I've been on vacation too many weeks.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been wearing the sub a lot over the holidays and man I love it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT in Paradise at the Grand Wailea Maui!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorin


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Santa left tickets for my 6 year old son's first hockey game.

Let's Go Rangers!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona today, still enjoying the holidays


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## lostboys (Jan 28, 2017)

Was rocking the big block on Christmas eve, sorry am late for the party









Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Kissing Christmas goodbye for another year as the tree comes down tomorrow.

Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

New guy


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Wearing my dad's Rolex Precision today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

I've been wearing the same watch for 5 days now. If the 14060 makes it through the new year it might be a record for me.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

15000


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

maylebox said:


> I've been wearing the same watch for 5 days now. If the 14060 makes it through the new year it might be a record for me.


It can be argued it's the greatest watch ever made so it wouldn't surprise any of us if you break that record and then some.

Nice photo.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

14060


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR
Great weekend, Gents!









iPX


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

It will be the 1675 today









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## StoneLeeburn (Dec 29, 2018)

Tudor Prince and Explorer double shot


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Joined the GMT club this winter










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

DJ today


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Went thru other pieces last night, but this simply feels "right".


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


>


Are you riding? What type of horse?


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

No date for Sunday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Changing it up today.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

..


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

best wishes for a happy new Year ....!!!!!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

2018 was a big year for me as I revamped my collection by selling off several beloved but little-used pieces and consolidated my efforts on two modern replacements and one long-searched-for vintage birthyear grail. It was an honor to share these with you, and I look forward to another enjoyable year of celebrating our timepieces together.

Here's wishing you all a Happy and Healthy New Year.

-S


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Vintage leather









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

My son caught this little guy this morning and of course I had to include him in a few watch pics :-d









View attachment 13761857










View attachment 13761861


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

s


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm really proud. My 14 year old daughter took her first watch pic today with no urging from me.......she just did it on her own and sent it to me. Not too bad.....huh?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wish me luck in making this the only piece in 2019!


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

happy new year wus!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND
Happy New Year, Gents!









iPX


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy new year all ! All the best for 2019


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Here's to a great 2019, gents.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Happy New Year


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's hoping your 2019 is healthy and happy-best of the New Year to you!


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Happy new year and I'm happy to share our passion with everyone here on the forum!

Long time no post here, due to the lack of Rolex in the collection.
Sold my Sub 114060 in May 2018 due to lack of variety in my collection, but since then I'm struggling to find my solace in other brands. Went through multiple Omegas, IWC, Tudor in the timespan of 6 months.

The Rolex itch was coming back up and I really starting to regret that I sold my Sub. There is something about the Rolexes that really stands them out to the other watches I have owned, I don't know if it's their their robustness, accuracy, history and heritage; I just really missed owning a Rolex even though I thought I never would.

So the past months the search began and it sure is more difficult to locate the SS sport models than before....
But luckily yesterday I could make a great deal, traded some watches and acquired a Rolex 116610 LV aka Hulk

Really couldn't be happier with it! The dial is mesmerizing and the fit and finish of the 40mm case and oyster bracelet is something I also missed in all the other brands, this thing just fits like a glove!

Very happy to be back in the Rolex camp and of course wrist shot below!


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

To start the new year









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Good way to start the year, despite the rain....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Wore the GMT last night to ring in the new year and track my brother's time zone in Paris at a glance. This one has been getting a ton of wrist time. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back to work, also milestone for my kid - 1st day of Primary One.


----------



## ChairmanLau (Sep 17, 2018)

Happy New Years!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good Wednesday, gents.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

214270 Explorer I Mk2 today. Don't visit this thread as often as I should. Happy New Year guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Estradagy (Nov 26, 2017)

Most worn watch since I got her mid august, and pretty sure that's gonna continue.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

A little New Years Day golf with the wife's Rocky the Flying Squirrel head cover and the Rolex Submariner









I also found this one from a few months back with my head cover. Boris Batenov and the Rolex Explorer II


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry to bore you guys, but it's just so right...


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Back @ work after Christmas holidays with my Exp II


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good GMThursday, gents.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sub on Nato on a cold rainy day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

#TudorThursday


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Happy New Year guys !! :cheers:


----------



## chrusp (Mar 16, 2013)

ex









Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, Speedy today 
Like Sub nad Tudor BBR, my favourite watch... 









iPX


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Jason71 said:


> My son caught this little guy this morning and of course I had to include him in a few watch pics :-d
> 
> View attachment 13761853
> 
> ...


Man, that looks gross! What is that?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Charging it


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm wearing my 16570 today, but I had to try-on my son's Maratac SR-35. This watch is a great deal of bang for your buck. I picked this one up pre-owned for just over $200. It came with a bracelet and several straps. It is powered by a ETA2824. Tough to beat at that price point.

EDIT- I just looked at the specs. It is actually a SR-3 and is powered by a Miyota 9015 24-jewel automatic movement.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Happy new year all, some wristshots from Hawaii over the last two weeks


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Quick week, have a great Friday.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Further, thanks to Jason for giving me helpful advice on this 16800 when I purchased it, I've now completed 3 years wearing it about 90% of the time. I recently had the movement serviced as well.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

blowfish89 said:


> Further, thanks to Jason for giving me helpful advice on this 16800 when I purchased it, I've now completed 3 years wearing it about 90% of the time. I recently had the movement serviced as well.


It's funny that you posted this. I had actually gotten back on here to reply to your earlier post. Your pictures just made me think..........

I remember when you bought this watch. In retrospect........what an AWESOME decision. I'm glad I was able to be a small part of it. Financially, it sure was smart (looking back). But beyond that aspect.......what a COOL watch to be wearing all the time. I'm actually a little envious because you wear this ALL THE TIME. I have many watches, but because of that....I never truly make ALL the memories with one watch. Look at all the places you have been and seen in the last 3 years. Looking forward, this watch will have so many memorable moments with you. That is part of what got me hooked on automatics, and specifically on Rolex.

Congrats on one of the best 16800s out there. You deserve it.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Llama sock time!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mrenvy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

achilles said:


> Man, that looks gross! What is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


A 16570 Explorer II "Polar" on a desert pattern digital-camo strap... not everyone's favorite, but the Polar has its fans 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR...great weekend, Gents!









iPX


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Good morning from Athens!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Saturday, gents.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

harry_flashman said:


> A 16570 Explorer II "Polar" on a desert pattern digital-camo strap... not everyone's favorite, but the Polar has its fans
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the Polar 16570 and I love it. Don't get me wrong. I was asking about that critter in the picture. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks again Jason!


----------



## Fredcohiba (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Home sick, with a touch of class.


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

planted some cacti


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robare31 (Jan 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

BB58 forever!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minturn (Jan 22, 2017)

New steel Deep Sea 126660, 44 mm, love it, finally a Rolex for my 8 1/2 inch wrist


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND 









iPX


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

1961 Cellini


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Sunday, gentlemen.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rocking my 14060m for the Ravens-Chargers tilt today.









Handled some beauties at a GTG yesterday...wish I had snapped all of them! Great guys, excellent time.










Had a chance to try on a DRSD and capture it with my modern guy.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Rocked the dj with endlinks and strap last night at a party


----------



## toxxygen (Nov 26, 2018)

This









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Works great with jeans and a dress shirt.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Jaysembhi said:


> Rocked the dj with endlinks and strap last night at a party


Well done! Great strap, suits the watch and goes very well with your outfit.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Jaysembhi said:


> Rocked the dj with endlinks and strap last night at a party


Well done! Great strap, suits the watch and goes very well with your outfit.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Let's go, Baltimore


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Not sure I have ever worn this watch on the weekend before...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Let's go, Baltimore


Need to hold on to the ball!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

MOV said:


> Need to hold on to the ball!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yep, that and some first downs would be nice!


----------



## alutz (Feb 10, 2018)

Skiing with my 214270 Explorer I Mk2









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Yep, that and some first downs would be nice!


I wouldn't be surprised to see a change at QB if things don't change soon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

MOV said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see a change at QB if things don't change soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I'm ready to see Joe. This is brutal.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I'm ready to see Joe. This is brutal.


I'm pulling for you guys, need someone to take out the Patriots and end Tom Brady.

TURNOVER! See....I'm bringing you luck!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> I'm pulling for you guys, need someone to take out the Patriots and end Tom Brady.
> 
> TURNOVER! See....I'm bringing you luck!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

sportura said:


> I'm pulling for you guys, need someone to take out the Patriots and end Tom Brady.
> 
> TURNOVER! See....I'm bringing you luck!


I'm a Buffalo Bills die-hard who lives in Baltimore, so we share that goal, Sporty!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

First day back at work for 2019... had to be the OP, my AG-7 astronaut pen (xmas pressie) matches rather nicely I think 

Have a great day all !


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Honestly, Rob, this is possibly the most beautiful Tudor I have see - bar none. Regardless of age. It always gives me a rush to see your pics of it.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> Honestly, Rob, this is possibly the most beautiful Tudor I have see - bar none. Regardless of age. It always gives me a rush to see your pics of it.
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl, I really appreciate it coming for you. This gem has a special place in my collection, one I'll likely never flip...it's an Oldie restored to like new condition. One can appreciate the design, size and proportions of this diver from the early 90's, they totally nailed it! Thanks again Carl and Happy New Year to you! I look forward to your stellar pics...!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I'm a Buffalo Bills die-hard who lives in Baltimore, so we share that goal, Sporty!












Jets season ticket holder here. Division is ours to share once that !&#$*# Brady is gone. If you're ever in NYC during a Jets/Bills contest drop me a PM, lets catch a game.


----------



## lostboys (Jan 28, 2017)

Rocking my daytona today 









Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Z-Blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

First long week after the holidays is always rough but it'll be Thursday before you know it.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My 14060M COSC from around 2005? Purchased new.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

IMO the 40mm Air-King doesn't get the love it should. The dial has grown on me, and I much prefer the brushed center links over PCL's of its more expensive cousin, the Milgauss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Bezel swapped to Noir...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Pelagos today gents. Cocky on overwatch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

LHD


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

BB


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

Explorer II


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

The OP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

SEL experiment on 14060M. 

I think it went well... at least I do not have to remove a perm link to shorten 6 o'clock side anymore! And it's merely 2-3 grams heavier.


----------



## JhonnyBlue2020 (Jan 6, 2019)

My 14060 from 2005, the year of my son birth.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy hump day, gents.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Third day in a row I have worn my AK that has gained 3 seconds since I put it on Monday morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Oyster Precision for hump day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Lunch time!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tudor Thursday!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

OP


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer into the sea









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

39mm OP is my only Rolex on strap - a Color 8 shell cordovan Hodinkee


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Look at the Cyclops. You can see the reflection of another customer at the Starbucks. Weird.:roll:


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sunny day









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Those SELs make the watch wear much bigger.. back to stock


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Batman at work today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

First week back, busy...


----------



## toxxygen (Nov 26, 2018)

This









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

I picked this up earlier this week. I adore it!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Still Explorer









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry no Rolex today...basic Seiko for casual Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chrusp (Mar 16, 2013)

oso2276 said:


> Explorer into the sea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how deep have you dived?
its not a sub you know?

Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Black Bay on Crafter blue strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Apple Watch for workout. Back to Sub.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iPX


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello to all!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Wishing you all a great weekend.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

chrusp said:


> how deep have you dived?
> its not a sub you know?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


Hi mate. No need to worry, I'm sure I did not went over 100 meters deep 

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu (Jan 11, 2019)

Sick day with the BB58 and my cat-son on a cold NYC afternoon. And also my first post after lurking a bit 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Enjoying a few adult beverages at Elk Valley Brewing









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

When desert temps drop, things get Bund. Low 30's on trail this morning.


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

As usual









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hicking









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Not from today, but same outfit









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

The Noir was fun, but had to go back to Pepsi...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Oops, forgot to screw down the crown.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello again! Long time no see.








insta: watch_idiot_savant


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

LHD


----------



## daveenty (Dec 17, 2011)

Thought I'd update my own here as I've not posted on this thread for a while. (Just checked and it was June 2012) :-(

I'm trying a different approach this year, where all my "rotational watches" will be worn for one calendar month each. I'm not 100% sure of the order yet, or even if some will get duplicated throughout the year, but it should give a few of them that outing which they've missed on due to purely personal preferences.

This was the first one I came across in my new rota system, it's lasted 13 days so far, but I do like it...

16710 with a _*bit*_ of fading to the bezel: -









Undecided at the moment what the next one will be but, as it's a short month, it's perhaps not as important.


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Greetings from the future! To my friends still in 2019, I'm at MetLife Stadium after our relaxing first round bye week waiting to see my Jets beat the Browns and advance to the AFC Championship Game.

You're going to like 2021. Rolex prices remain high. Buy a Milgauss. Rolex drops it in 2020 and the thing goes crazy.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Brunch from Athens...




























Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## calfraser (Jan 9, 2019)

The BB Heritage was out earlier on today


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Daily drive the M3 ... even in 29 degree weather (and some snow) ... and of course the GMT II!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Early start... everyday.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

sportura said:


>


Back atcha!










I think it's the first time I'm wearing this sucker in 2019! Makes the sting of Monday a bit better 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Photo from last week (skiing in the French Alps), but still on the wrist:


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue Monday 1503


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

14060M COSC

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 on super jubilee to start the week, I'll wear the modern version tomorrow.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

A rare day when the weekend watch rolls over to Monday. I'm really starting to like this Erika's MN strap.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tudor Tuesday!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Last Monday 's coffee









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Two watch day...Started with the Exp II for a frosty morning walk, then switched to the vintage Seamaster Cosmic and enjoyed the sunset b-)


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great GMTuesday, gents.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

With me today. I just love taking watch pics around this time!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## WWR2121 (Sep 25, 2018)

Wearing my Tudor Black Bay..


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Modern Pepsi today


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Picked it up today, stickers still intact.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Technarchy said:


> Picked it up today, stickers still intact.
> 
> View attachment 13806151


Stunning !


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## LQ529 (Dec 22, 2018)

Just got it today. Fits perfectly !


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

This my 1630 DateJust circa
1976. Several things that make this model unique, the, rehaute . The case was used subsequently in the OysterQuartz models. I have confused many over the years as to, is it perpetual or quartz. Non-quick set date.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Same two as yesterday b-)


----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)

Rolex GMT-Master II 116710LN on our new two-piece Nato strap b-)


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great day, gents.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

114060 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Have a great day, gents.


Sporty, appears you're not rotating too much else with that BLRO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

1630

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Sporty, appears you're not rotating too much else with that BLRO.


Correct. I never thought I'd be this smitten or that anything would knock the Daytona to the back of the watch box. Coming up on the 3 month anniversary and the Pepsi honeymoon is still in full swing. I may have to force myself to wear something else tomorrow, it's rather difficult.

What I do know is that it's curtains for my 16610. It's destined for my son anyway as it's his birthyear, but no way I can go back to a Submariner after a GMT on a Jubilee. This was supposed to compliment my Sub, not replace it. WTF Rolex.


----------



## calfraser (Jan 9, 2019)

Love this


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tudor Two-liner Thursday!


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona for hump day this week


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Tudor Two-liner Thursday!


Which rubber strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Daytona for hump day this week


Hi Spun 

Do hump days exist when you sportin a Tona ? (That sounds a bit like Sportura... he he...)

Jokin, course they do...

Beautiful!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> Which rubber strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from Crafter Blue sir. 
There is still a preorder discount of 25% now, until 18th! Shhh don't tell anyone else


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

A lot of people out at the tennis today... quiet office

View attachment 13809071


Out my window..

View attachment 13809073


View attachment 13809077


Cheers fellas !


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Made the decision for the first time in three months to put the BLRO in the drawer <gulp> and go with this old thing instead. I'm not sure I'm going to make it. Please keep me in your thoughts during this difficult time.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Decided to try this on a strap today. Not sure it works as nicely as the older versions because of the thicker lugs, but I kind of liked it.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> Made the decision for the first time in three months to put the BLRO in the drawer <gulp> and go with this old thing instead. I'm not sure I'm going to make it. Please keep me in your thoughts during this difficult time.


:-d You are in my prayers! I recently had this same dilemma, although I hadn't worn the watch for three months. Recently got a Zenith Cronometro TIPO TCP-2. I love the watch. For a couple of days running, I would put on a different watch, then return it to the drawer and put the Zenith back on. After that, my Explorer is the only one I can seem to work up any enthusiasm for.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Decided to try this on a strap today. Not sure it works as nicely as the older versions because of the thicker lugs, but I kind of liked it.
> 
> View attachment 13810793


I dig it. What strap is that?


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Fellows said:


> I dig it. What strap is that?


It's this one, but with grey stitching: https://www.ebay.com/itm/18-20-22-G...E-COUNTRY-Watch-Strap-Band-Gray-/202160964969


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub today


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally it's Friday!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

#TudorThursday


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Happy Friday!


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

im in love with that blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

nasser80 said:


> im in love with that blue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great combo! White shirt, cufflinks, blue dial, diamonds, fluted bezel and Jubilee!!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

This is the watch I'm not wearing today because I just can't take the BLRO off. I tried. Not happening. Have a good Friday, gents.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great to see this thread still going strong.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

TUDOR BBBeta:


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Reference 1630, oyster perpetual in an oysterquartz case

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Horween smells soooo good. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

qtip.416 said:


> Great to see this thread still going strong.
> 
> View attachment 13812919


Great to see you going strong, too! That strap looks great on there, bringing out gold accents! :-!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Happy Friday, Ladies and Gents!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

a to the k said:


> TUDOR BBBeta:
> 
> View attachment 13813013


Amazing photo!!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DripCassanova (Oct 15, 2018)

nasser80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That dial is amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova (Oct 15, 2018)

harry_flashman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting strap choice, looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

The "other" green sub to end the week. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

DripCassanova said:


> That dial is amazing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O yes it is!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF :-!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Enjoy your weekend guys!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND. Great weekend, Gents!









iPX


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


> Great combo! White shirt, cufflinks, blue dial, diamonds, fluted bezel and Jubilee!!


thanks mate  Rolex and Cartier made good combination 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

DripCassanova said:


> That dial is amazing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thankt mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Going with one of the classics today!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

14060M on a nice lazy Saturday afternoon


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

This little sub is growing on me. Controversially, I am starting to like this one more than the ceramic version.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

With this, the new ceramics are not getting any wrist time at all.. may try to rotate a little after LHDs turn.


----------



## mrenvy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Good morning from Athens, Piraeus!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iPX


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Swiss watch, German beer. Perfect combination


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

This is the watch I'm not wearing today because I just can't take the BLRO off. Have a good Sunday, gents.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller for an afternoon hike with my daughter and dog


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I like lumed bezels...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Morning all...


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello DateJust









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

GMT Sunday 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

This is the watch I'm not wearing today because I just can't take the BLRO off. Have a good Monday, gents.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Monday Blues...













































Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

LN









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shredace (Nov 16, 2018)

Afternoon in the park with my newly acquired DateJust 41






Blue Dial (almost looks black).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

This is the watch I'm not wearing today because I just can't take the BLRO off. Have a good Tuesday, gents.


----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

Exp II for me today, colleague busting out the big guns.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Color block Tuesday, have a great one!


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Mandatory workday wristshot! Crispy!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I had a pleasant time meeting up with @traf this evening for a beer while in Florida. 

Thanks for making the trip up this way, Dave!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Modern Pepsi today


You have one of those too .... nice


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> You have one of those too .... nice


I do, thanks. My 16710 has been put in the safe for the time being. I can't decide which I like better, especially since I got a super jubilee for the older one.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I had a pleasant time meeting up with @traf this evening for a beer while in Florida.
> 
> Thanks for making the trip up this way, Dave!


Nice to hear guys, wish I could have been there. Maybe next time.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Nice to hear guys, wish I could have been there. Maybe next time.


That would be outstanding, Jason!

We'll have to figure out the logistics of that one of these days.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I had a pleasant time meeting up with @traf this evening for a beer while in Florida.
> 
> Thanks for making the trip up this way, Dave!


Thanks for taking the time to meet up, Bill! It had been a long time coming  Will see you again soon, I'm sure!



Spunwell said:


> Nice to hear guys, wish I could have been there. Maybe next time.


Jason! How are you my friend? Hope to see you soon. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Thanks for taking the time to meet up, Bill! It had been a long time coming  Will see you again soon, I'm sure!
> 
> Jason! How are you my friend? Hope to see you soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm well Dave, hope you and the family are as well. I do need to get down your way, I'm thinking maybe April or May. Let's see if we can twist Bills arm, maybe he can make it as well


----------



## Anotherrcguy (Jul 9, 2014)

Black Bay Steel today for me. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Fifty Eight today.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

This is the watch I'm not wearing today because I just can't take the BLRO off. Have a good Wednesday, gents.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Day Date


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Athens Greece ...

BB on duty ...b-):-!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I had a pleasant time meeting up with @traf this evening for a beer while in Florida.
> 
> Thanks for making the trip up this way, Dave!


That's brilliant. Always great to meet people from these forums in real life... I know I have not been regular here in recent months, what's that Dweller story Bill? It's simply outstanding... What year? Tell us more... Cheers


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

214270 Mk 2 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> This is the watch I'm not wearing today because I just can't take the BLRO off. Have a good Wednesday, gents.


You should take the BLRO off for one day and wear this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Just picked up this little brother! The Pepsi hype is all justified....









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Aeronaut









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

Its been a while since my last post. With the dark horse..


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

This is the watch I'm not wearing today because I just can't take the BLRO off. Have a good Thursday, gents.


----------



## HSTexan (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Flying the flag for Tudor. Such an underrated watch. Love the BB but the NF has its own charm.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Sub on leather today because it's cold here in Denver.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

This one yesterday and today but likely something different tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> That's brilliant. Always great to meet people from these forums in real life... I know I have not been regular here in recent months, what's that Dweller story Bill? It's simply outstanding... What year? Tell us more... Cheers


Thanks, Sri! Great to hear from you. Hopefully, we can connect when one of us is on the other's side of the pond one of these days!  

The story with the triple 6 is that I sold my former 16600 super luminova dial a few months back and missed it. I went on the hunt for a tritium 16600 and kept my eyes peeled for a reasonable triple 6 as well, just in case. I found both the same night and pulled the trigger 2x. I didn't want to pass either up!

This triple 6 was head only, and the hands have been relumed. I wanted it to live on nato anyways, so the bracelet was neither here nor there. The case is in nice shape for a watch born in '85 and the dial appears to be transitioning from glossy to matte. I absolutely love it!

Enjoying its more modern brother today.


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

1


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

2nd watch in rotation today(gym time)
Can be used as a Digital GMT function 

Ooops. Just realized Wrong forum. Thought was WRUW...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## cnr-richard (Nov 22, 2015)

Tudor Black Bay 58


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

BB58 again, it's becoming greedy...too much wrist time.


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

My beautiful Explorer II


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Date/day









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

New vs Old, 39 vs 36, hefty vs refined, etc. ... Personally I prefer the charming 14270









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

DP


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Here is yet another Rolex I'm not wearing today because I can't take the BLRO off my wrist. Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Been so happy with this one. Worth the 8 month wait.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 13830585


Wasn't aware you had that one. I'm waiting for an in-house movement with the Ranger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

postpet04 said:


> New vs Old, 39 vs 36, hefty vs refined, etc. ... Personally I prefer the charming 14270
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are great! Wish I'd kept my 114270 that I sold when I bought my 214270.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Here is yet another Rolex I'm not wearing today because I can't take the BLRO off my wrist. Have a great Friday, gents.


I created a monster when I put the palm of my right hand between your shoulder blades and shoved you into the BLRO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K today that fits comfortably on my flat 6.75" wrist. Five minutes after I put it on I'm unaware it is even on my wrist due to the precise fit with the glidelock clasp adjustment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> 116600 SD4K today that fits comfortably on my flat 6.75" wrist. Five minutes after I put it on I'm unaware it is even on my wrist due to the precise fit with the glidelock clasp adjustment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big fan of this one ...if u ever decide to part w it


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Big fan of this one ...if u ever decide to part w it


Thanks. Most of the time it's kept locked up in my safety deposit box at the bank. When it was less than a year old, I noticed it was abruptly losing 30 seconds per day. When I took in downtown to Dallas RSC, the lady behind the desk took my SD4K and came back a few minutes later and said it had very low amplitude and would need a full service. 2-3 weeks later I got a call to come and pick up my watch. It has been running a constant +2 seconds per day ever since. Fortunately the five year warranty applied.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

I feel like a globetrotting pilot ... sitting in my office chair.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Pelagos with a bit O lume.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLNR yesterday


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Possibly one of the ceramics that will be staying with me for the entire journey.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, Sri! Great to hear from you. Hopefully, we can connect when one of us is on the other's side of the pond one of these days!
> 
> The story with the triple 6 is that I sold my former 16600 super luminova dial a few months back and missed it. I went on the hunt for a tritium 16600 and kept my eyes peeled for a reasonable triple 6 as well, just in case. I found both the same night and pulled the trigger 2x. I didn't want to pass either up!
> 
> ...


Yes Bill. Hopefully one of these days... Cheers. What an addition to your amazing collection. Love these pieces... Look forward to more pix...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> I created a monster when I put the palm of my right hand between your shoulder blades and shoved you into the BLRO.












Yes, you did. I raise my wrist to you, fine sir. Have a great weekend.


----------



## banezg (Nov 12, 2012)

Pic from yesterday, it's on a wrist again, tho.










Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

50th birthday new arrival









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Saturday!!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

27 degrees on trail this morning. Rarely have the occasion to hike in a down puffy jacket.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Great weather today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Wolf watch roll









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Rolex 1500 in gold with matching riveted bracelet


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Good morning guys from Greece!!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BB GMT... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Mid-night train...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Sunday, gents.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

LV


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

Sri said:


> BB GMT... Cheers


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Chimichurri flank steak and a 2 line sub


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Great week ahead... Cheers


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Great week ahead... Cheers


Awesome pic, Sri!!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Picked up a new BLNR over the weekend. That blue is something else I tell ya.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm an engineer..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Awesome pic, Sri!!


Cheers Carl. How are you my friend? Sure the new year is treating you well. What predictions from BaselWorld 2019 ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just did it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Ah... the benefits of Rolex ownership. In the Rolex hospitality suite during the Australian Open.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Cheers Carl. How are you my friend? Sure the new year is treating you well. What predictions from BaselWorld 2019 ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Sri,

New Year very good so far! Lots of changes to my collection. Looking forward with great anticipation to see what Rolex is going to do. They usually have at least a teaser by this time.

Very best wishes to you for 2019. Just be careful hanging around those Tube stations late on Saturday nights, with expensive watches! :-d

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Only 331 days to go, Merry Christmas gents.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> Only 331 days to go, Merry Christmas gents.


Ha! Maybe I will find a new SD43 under the tree!  Although, I really do hope it appears before then!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Mrv85 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I like to get my watches wet, so the leather came off on Day 1. 










With its brother.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

40mm AK today and probably tomorrow as well. Happy Monday guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

night beauty









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT II









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## et2020 (Sep 15, 2018)

Tudor style 41mm









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie wayne (May 18, 2013)

Heritage Ranger on stainless


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great GMTuesday, gentlemen.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello and good evening from Greece ...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

5959HH said:


> 40mm AK today and probably tomorrow as well. Happy Monday guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really liking that AK! An under appreciated watch, to be sure. My Patek Philippe AD has one, and he wears it all the time! Seems like it is his favorite watch.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

carlhaluss said:


> Really liking that AK! An under appreciated watch, to be sure. My Patek Philippe AD has one, and he wears it all the time! Seems like it is his favorite watch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl! Your passion as a WIS is transparent and always enjoy your detailed, well thought out posts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Second day for AK. Probably something else tomorrow. With a slightly thicker and larger case than my 39mm Explorer 1, my AK hugs my scrawny, flat 6.75" wrist and am hardly aware of it when worn. I also like the larger crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Discontinued nautilus after only 7 years in production









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Rotate


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> Rotate


Love it. What reference is that?


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fellows said:


> Love it. What reference is that?


14060M


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Fellows said:


> Love it. What reference is that?


It's a 14060M


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> It's a 14060M


I guess it is a no date it's it.....oops


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> I guess it is a no date it's it.....oops


:-!b-)


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

A submariner no date? 
What’s that?!?


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a fine 'hump day' chaps...


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

2 tone, baby









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

respect to the " KING " and to " The LOw of the Sea " ......

have a nice day .....


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good Wednesday, gentlemen.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Halfway to the weekend, cheers gentlemen!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

My first Speedmaster has arrived


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Fellows said:


> View attachment 13843969


BLRO should hold up better than you. Where are you located?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SubC today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Explorer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

58


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Change gear


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

New favorite (very "present" but a bit understated):


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> My first Speedmaster has arrived


Big Congrats on the super Speedmaster! It's a love supreme.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> Big Congrats on the super Speedmaster! It's a love supreme.


Thanks a lot. Also on the horse earlier, I don't know what kind it was. It was just a horseback tour in Hawaii.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> Big Congrats on the super Speedmaster! It's a love supreme.


Superlative Coltrane album Selmer... excellent taste fella 

...the speedy is beautiful Blowfish


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Had a two watch day today. Started with the Speedmaster Racing for a pop of color, then switched to warmer clothes and the Explorer II to take my son to rugby practice. Took some evening lume shots on the water. b-)


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Buchreer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some bronze..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

The first photo I took of my BLRO. Happy 3rd Anniversary, baby.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

sportura said:


> The first photo I took of my BLRO. Happy 3rd Anniversary, baby.


In good nick there, sporty!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Pimmsley said:


> Superlative Coltrane album Selmer... excellent taste fella
> 
> ...the speedy is beautiful Blowfish


Funny. In 2019, only one person out of 1/2 a million people would know that is a Coltrane album (musicians included)....


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> Funny. In 2019, only one person out of 1/2 a million people would know that is a Coltrane album (musicians included)....


Make that two 










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Taking a break from monitors....


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Dreams do come true... off to dreamland









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Daily


----------



## Smurf94 (Dec 31, 2018)

Explorer I.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Yacht Friday..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## Doc_Holliday008 (Aug 31, 2018)

Sea dweller 16600 today on Bond nato, happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

Rocking the "Mk 2" Pepsi today.

I'll believe the Mk 2 controversy when I see a "Mk 1" in the metal.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

My new friend!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

214270 Mk 2 today


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Pepsi on the train.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Family time


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Here we go again...
Cheers guys, hope you are all doing well 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iPX


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great weekend gentlemen.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Walk in the sunshine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Movies and magazines and fire in the fireplace on a wonderfully rare rainy Saturday in Southern California.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

126710


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Enjoying my new 36mm addition...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

A painting of an earlier photo.
Explorer 214270


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

ajn3323 said:


> Walk in the sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...sing a little sunshine song... (~);..

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Nice touch with that nato Rob 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrv85 (Nov 29, 2018)

Trying to show the way the sun reflects on the dail (but failing, picture doesn't do it any justice).


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Cake any?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

My grail for Sunday..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Datejust.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Sunday, gents. Go Rams.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

deozed said:


> A painting of an earlier photo.
> Explorer 214270


That is amazing! I'd love to see what that looks like framed if possible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Happy Sunday all! :cheers:


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Double post


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

oso2276 said:


> This


Looks good! What bracelet is that? 
:cheers:


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Nice touch with that nato Rob
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thank you! I can't take credit as both the watch and strap belong to a friend.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## SamD (Nov 17, 2008)

This one seems to be getting wrist time every other day.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

This one gets me excited for the spring/summer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116138 DJ36 today


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Go Rams !


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

sluggerx5 said:


> That is amazing! I'd love to see what that looks like framed if possible!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it looks fairly real. Actually though, it's just a photo app filter.

Cheers,

Deo


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

deozed said:


> Yeah, it looks fairly real. Actually though, it's just a photo app filter.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Deo


I have one too


----------



## crown_aficionados (Jan 25, 2019)

Wearing the Black Bay 58


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I guess it's never too early for a wrist check!


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

ghosty mc ghostface


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## bogdanco (Jan 11, 2017)

Love the no-date displays...


----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

79090 back on my wrist after spending the last two months at the watch spa (RSC):


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

If Adam Levine can wear a bracelet with his Daytona then I can wear a bracelet with my GMT.

Have a great week, gents.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Sea-Dweller.


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

mtb2104 said:


> I like to get my watches wet, so the leather came off on Day 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just lovely. Simple. Class.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Travelller said:


>


SD4K today, smaller and older brother to your SD43.


----------



## jpremigio.09 (Feb 3, 2019)

=p









Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

A tale of two GMT's...










Chose the BLNR for today










Happy Monday fellas!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Just got a brand new strap today so took it to work.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Preparing my 2.5 year-old.


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

A week on the wrist and I couldn't be more pleased with this thing. Definitely a no-brainer.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Good night









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Its a SubC day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogdanco (Jan 11, 2017)

my black bay today on a sunny day








tough thinking to change it for a BB58 but i love the blue so much


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Still wearing my gf's DJ. 36mm sooo comfyy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Have a wonderful Tuesday Everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

GMTuesday is my favorite day of the week. Have a good one, gentlemen.


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

369 today


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Blusey Tuesday


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K again today


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Finally outside enjoying 73 degrees and sunshine by a NC River


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

116000 blue Arabic w/ Explorer hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Since yesterday night









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HSTexan (Mar 19, 2014)

Giving the Harrods a break and keeping the 3-6-9 train going today


----------



## d0wnShifT (Aug 7, 2009)

My one day old Deepsea. Loving it!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

gert17 said:


> Looks good! What bracelet is that?
> :cheers:


It is an old diver omega mesh

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

My newly acquired BB on a Hirsch blue strap.. love it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

sportura said:


> Decisions, decisions...


Show off 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Black Bay Fifty-Eight on OEM leather today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I gave this 116613 TT Bluesy to my son awhile back and wearing this today while he wears my 116600 SD4K.









Son wearing my SD4K


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Love this guy


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great GMThursday, gents.


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Brief due tomorrow, but still have time for a wrist shot.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Greece ...


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

18238


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

This never gets old.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

New strap from Blu Shark (no affiliation) on the Explorer II


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLNR


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Decided to drop by RSC and acquired the bracelet for 58.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Datejust, fluted, Oyster


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Friday all









The Eureka building has been invaded with an art attack massive bee installation, EpiPen on standby and hope they're not Africanised !


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

On traffic jams towards the office...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Platinum, baby..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

My BLRO MK2 in the brilliant Florida sunshine back in November.

Have a great Friday, gentlemen.


----------



## dsantoe (Feb 2, 2019)

Polar


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Friday blues...


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Friday Yachting... at least with the YM


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Duplicate post


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

black bay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB Chrono brother...b-)b-)


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

sportura said:


> My BLRO MK2 in the brilliant Florida sunshine back in November.
> 
> Have a great Friday, gentlemen.


Hey dude!

Is there a way other than guessing where I can determine what MK my Pepsi is? Or is this all speculation?

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

I used to hate it, but after certain age, the cyclops became a necessity for me









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shredace (Nov 16, 2018)

It's Friday. Beautiful Explorer 1.


----------



## shredace (Nov 16, 2018)

Duplicate post


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Man this is comfy!
The width makes quite a difference even when compared to 14060M.
The first link from clasp at 6 is weird, but it works pretty alright.


----------



## kawajero (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Saturday, gentlemen.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Buchmann69 said:


> Hey dude!
> 
> Is there a way other than guessing where I can determine what MK my Pepsi is? Or is this all speculation?
> 
> ...


Taking this over to the GMT Owners Thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/gmt-owners-club-848995-25.html


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

116518LN "White Dial"


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Had a funeral to go to today.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

frtorres87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe you have my stapler....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

39mm OP on Color 8 Horween shell cordovan strap. Will change back to bracelet late spring.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Have my Rolex Submariner on the wrist for this weeks rotation


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Fun at AD today. At some point, likely in the next year, I will finally get a DD40. It has secretly been a grail watch of my for many years. But I knew before that I just wasn't ready for various reasons, including the fact that it is, for me, a once-in-a-lifetime expenditure. Now I have picked a yellow gold with black diagonal motif dial. There are all kinds of beautiful dials, but for me this one is the most versatile, as it wears well with the casual clothing I mostly wear. Yet it is already ready to go dressy. I really didn't want to leave this at the shop, but it will give me lots of fun in it's anticipation:









The only thing I knew for sure, is that it has to be yellow gold. I really like all the dials, but I find the silver and white dials just a bit too dressy for my tastes. Anyway, I just feel that this one works well for me. Once I get it, though, I wonder if I will be able to wear any other in my collection?!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Smurf94 (Dec 31, 2018)

Explorer. I love the versatility, simplicity, and understated nature of this watch.


----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

Planned on wearing my new-to-me advisor, but I've been so thrilled to have my tudor sub back from service that it's split wrist time since I got it back with my normal daily wear watch.


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

So cold out, dude. I suffer for my art. I call this one "white guy with a white watch freezing in the snow"


----------



## noleblooded (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Have a great weekend folks.


----------



## steeevvvooo (Oct 18, 2018)

Technically yesterday ish, but who's counting...

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Pepsi with a "Hulk" Shetland.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bluesy Sunday..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Tudor BB on Hirsh strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 13878719


A beautiful shot!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

May *GOOD LUCK* be with you this Sunday, and the entire week!







Cheers,
Carl


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SDc


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

hun23 said:


> SDc


 2019 grail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have a great week ahead!


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

Daytona


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Today..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Blue today.. :cheers:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

The wife's lease is almost up, time to start thinking about the new ride and the upholstery options.

Have a good week, gentlemen.


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Rolex Daytona


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Rainy day in dfw requires a nato!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

I prefer pepsi to coke 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB three hands today..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ed1118 (Feb 10, 2019)

white walker indeed


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

My favorite photo of my favorite watch makes the 12th my favorite day of every month.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shredace (Nov 16, 2018)

A beautiful morning in Florida.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK today


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> My favorite photo of my favorite watch makes the 12th my favorite day of every month.


Lookin' good! And the watch ain't bad either! :-d That watch is really growing on me. While I never disliked it in any way, I kind of just moved on to looking at other watches. After I get my SubC 114060, I am going to take another look at this model - before I start selling half my collection to get a DD40! It is easy for me to look at it, as one of the guys at my AD owns one. I can go down there and sit for hours with it on my wrist. Which, indeed, I already have. Your photo really brings out the blue and red beautifully.

This Zenith El Primero is a favorite of mine. And oddly enough, the colours on the dial are one thing that keeps me coming back to the Pepsi:



Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


> Lookin' good! And the watch ain't bad either! :-d That watch is really growing on me. While I never disliked it in any way, I kind of just moved on to looking at other watches. After I get my SubC 114060, I am going to take another look at this model - before I start selling half my collection to get a DD40! It is easy for me to look at it, as one of the guys at my AD owns one. I can go down there and sit for hours with it on my wrist. Which, indeed, I already have. Your photo really brings out the blue and red beautifully.
> 
> This Zenith El Primero is a favorite of mine. And oddly enough, the colours on the dial are one thing that keeps me coming back to the Pepsi:
> 
> ...


Thanks Carl! I never intended to buy a BLRO, I tried it on just as a lark, but it fit so well with none of that 6-digit bias and I'd always loved the Pepsi that I'd seen while growing up decades earlier that it became a must-have instantly and I haven't looked back, it's seriously knocked my Submariner to the back of the drawer. Crazy. And that Zenith is something I really like and in your exact color combo too, it's on my short-list. Having at least one watch with splashes of color really makes a difference to a watch collection.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> Thanks Carl! I never intended to buy a BLRO, I tried it on just as a lark, but it fit so well with none of that 6-digit bias and I'd always loved the Pepsi that I'd seen while growing up decades earlier that it became a must-have instantly and I haven't looked back, it's seriously knocked my Submariner to the back of the drawer. Crazy. And that Zenith is something I really like and in your exact color combo too, it's on my short-list. Having at least one watch with splashes of color really makes a difference to a watch collection.


Yeah, I don't own that particular Zenith, although I would like to. It is the first time I saw it on a stainless steel bracelet, though, and I didn't think I would like it as much as I did. As I already have three Zenith El Primero models, something different would be more interesting. And, as you say, with a splash of color. The Zenith El Primero is $9300CAD, and the BLRO is only a grand more, so either one is a possibility. I really do like the Jubilee bracelet as well. And the GMT has a splendid movement as well. I would likely have to wait a long time, but that's OK. i would have to wait a long time for the DD40, as I would have to sell a number of watches to get it.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Blackhawk7117 (Nov 22, 2008)

My Black Bay GMT









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

LV


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Spent the weekend skiing in the northeast, it was cold, windy and icy...had a blast with the BLRO along for the ride!










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Z-blue









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Daytona White Dial 116518LN


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Rhodium Rhules.


----------



## gregmcv (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

1675









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

raja_3012 said:


>


Beautiful shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp (Mar 16, 2013)

pink!









Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## s2sera2 (Aug 20, 2018)

While this unconventional (unflattering?) angle of the BB puts the towering case height on display, it also showcases my favorite part of this line (something the 58 lost in its trade off for the thin new case)- that sexy oversized coin-edge crown. Fell in love again when the light at the cafe really made the polished steel pop.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

raja_3012 said:


>


Nice understated watch

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Explorer I today


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Be my Valentine...


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)

Explorer today. Dentist appointment, while drilling I heard him chat with the assistant, "Is that a Rolex Explorer?" ;-):-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Showing only red today... ;-)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

116518LN White Dial "My Favourite"


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

TG it's almost Saturday


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Friday already, quick week. Have a good one, gents.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Still thawing...and ever exploring b-)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB -Blue on a Blue canvas/leather strap


----------



## LQ529 (Dec 22, 2018)

My Tudor Ranger


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

DJ today, after a fruitful trip to the RSC for a 1.25 super jubilee link.









I really like how the jubilee flexes, so you can wear it tight... I am not ready to pull off the old-man-with-super-floppy-Datejust look just yet...

Less fruitful was my attempted to get a Coke bezel for my 16710.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

My GMT and I are digging Maui


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

anthonyw said:


> My GMT and I are digging Maui


Mine was there in August. We both had fun. Go watch the sunrise on top of Haleakala and drive the road to Hana.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

taylor2000 said:


> Mine was there in August. We both had fun. Go watch the sunrise on top of Haleakala and drive the road to Hana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm definitely going to have to do that for the next trip!!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

ND
Great weekend, Gents!









iPX


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

here is my 2010 Datejust on WG fluted bezel on a jubilee bracelet


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

ExpII with some bolay!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Most unique Black Bay???










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

With new strap...




























Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

LV


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

[email protected]


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

16610 on sailcloth today. Cheers. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

sportura said:


>


How does the BLRO compare to your DJ41 in comfort?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smurf94 (Dec 31, 2018)

Explorer. It's my go to watch for road trips.


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Tudor mood today.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BT1985 said:


> How does the BLRO compare to your DJ41 in comfort?


Equal. The BLRO is heavier but the DJ41 is wider and they both have the Jubilee bracelet so I find it's a wash in terms of comfort. What's odd for me is that after the last 5 months exclusively in those two references it's hard to adapt to an Oyster bracelet again. It feels heavier and hotter. Didn't expect that.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

sportura said:


> Equal. The BLRO is heavier but the DJ41 is wider and they both have the Jubilee bracelet so I find it's a wash in terms of comfort. What's odd for me is that after the last 5 months exclusively in those two references it's hard to adapt to an Oyster bracelet again. It feels heavier and hotter. Didn't expect that.


Thanks for the color. I am going back and forth between DJ41 on oyster and BLRO but maybe jubilee is the way to go regardless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

A small break from walking the dog around town.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hulk Sunday..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BT1985 said:


> Thanks for the color. I am going back and forth between DJ41 on oyster and BLRO but maybe jubilee is the way to go regardless.





















Happy to help. These watches are brilliant regardless, but the Jubilee bracelet is a thing of beauty all to itself and I'd encourage you to have at least one in your collection.


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## bogdanco (Jan 11, 2017)

14 degrees...walk in the park


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good Monday, gents.


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm starting the week with the 14060M on canvas


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Explorer today in Brian Head UT-








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisGMT (Dec 18, 2018)

116710LN with a lot of dust, sun lotion and a two-piece Nato by WatchBandit


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Datejust 36 mood


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great GMTuesday, gents.


----------



## seanyc5 (Dec 29, 2018)

Not actually today before someone pulls me up on the wrong date haha!


----------



## seanyc5 (Dec 29, 2018)

Not actually today before someone pulls me up on the wrong date haha!


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

After 2 weeks straight with my new BLNR it was time to grab something else from the watch box. I did however decide to keep it colorful


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Easylink









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Root beer..needs strap adjusted 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great day, gents.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SubC today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

White dial Wednesday for me


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

OP day


----------



## readysetgo (Jan 10, 2019)

Love the color combo 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## readysetgo (Jan 10, 2019)

rogerfromco said:


> White dial Wednesday for me


Love the color combo

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

LV


----------



## ac921ol (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

readysetgo said:


> Love the color combo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I totally agree. It just works. Rolex nailed it with the polar IMHO.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Was wearing this one earlier









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Datejust 36 today.

View attachment 13911873


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB Chrono today









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

BLNR today.


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Explorer


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

710 checking in


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## readysetgo (Jan 10, 2019)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 13912631


Eta....yah?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Back in the game with a clean 14060M


----------



## deweyfong (Oct 29, 2018)

Explorer II 16570


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

deweyfong said:


> Explorer II 16570


Interesting dial. I have seen the cream hour plots on these older Tritium dials, but I can't say I've seen one with uneven patina and the minute markers rubbed off like this. Any backstory to what happened?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Some sharp lugs!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My 1630 circa 1977

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Enjoying my 16610LV today


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Black Bay Blue 









Sent from my Huawei Mate 20 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

My blue bezel BB 41 makes it a pleasure to check the time while waiting.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cheers guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cheers guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Beer..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Bought a blue Pepsi SKX033 summer beater to go with the black one, a little non-Rolex fun today. They call it the "Seiko Submariner" and I think they're right.

Have a great weekend, gents.


----------



## TripleC (Jan 23, 2018)

The Root Beer looks better and better every time I see it. It's really started to grow on me. Beautiful piece.


----------



## TripleC (Jan 23, 2018)

sportura said:


> Bought a blue Pepsi SKX033 summer beater to go with the black one, a little non-Rolex fun today. They call it the "Seiko Submariner" and I think they're right.
> 
> Have a great weekend, gents.


Love that fat orange minutes hand on the black dial! Let's perfect on that style rubber strap. What's reference number on this? Is it an older Prospex?


----------



## TripleC (Jan 23, 2018)

sportura said:


> Bought a blue Pepsi SKX033 summer beater to go with the black one, a little non-Rolex fun today. They call it the "Seiko Submariner" and I think they're right.
> 
> Have a great weekend, gents.


Love that fat orange minutes hand on the black dial! Looks perfect on that style rubber strap. What's the reference number on this? Is it an older Prospex?


----------



## TripleC (Jan 23, 2018)

Dreary outside but nothing but sunshine, ear-to-ear smiles and rainbows when I glance down at my wrist inside. Happy Friday, gents. Was fortunate to find this unicorn at a small town AD in Virginia last month.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

TripleC said:


> Love that fat orange minutes hand on the black dial! Looks perfect on that style rubber strap. What's the reference number on this? Is it an older Prospex?


Nope, the black dial is a gently modded SKX007 with Plongeur hour/minutes hands on a Crafter Blue strap. I don't like the stock hands on SKX's, so I have them replaced by Yobokies in Hong Kong. New hands for my new SKX033 Pepsi (rare model from 2000-2009) are enroute, going to have those put on here in the US by a local guy.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

TripleC said:


> The Root Beer looks better and better every time I see it. It's really started to grow on me. Beautiful piece.


Thanks, it's becoming one of my faves..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleC (Jan 23, 2018)

it just oozes with sporty elegance and good taste. The SS/RG contrast is perfectly balanced. I certainly like it more than the full RG version.


----------



## TripleC (Jan 23, 2018)

sportura said:


> Nope, the black dial is a gently modded SKX007 with Plongeur hour/minutes hands on a Crafter Blue strap. I don't like the stock hands on SKX's, so I have them replaced by Yobokies in Hong Kong. New hands for my new SKX033 Pepsi (rare model from 2000-2009) are enroute, going to have those put on here in the US by a local guy.


Those Plongeur hands make it. I'm with you: I'm not a fan of the stock hands on the SKXs. Very nicely modded.


----------



## bcm3 (Jan 30, 2019)

Black Sub today


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## wfc3 (Apr 19, 2018)

TripleC said:


> View attachment 13915781
> 
> 
> Dreary outside but nothing but sunshine, ear-to-ear smiles and rainbows when I glance down at my wrist inside. Happy Friday, gents. Was fortunate to find this unicorn at a small town AD in Virginia last month.


Don't look now but your serial is showing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello!

This evening I will be rocking the Yacht Master 40 with Rhodium dial. I thank you.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SubC past couple of days. HAGW guys.


----------



## noleblooded (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II to end the week. Hopefully the rain stops soon.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Just switched over my SubC for my AK.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_yesterday..._









_...today_


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Been away travelling a bit... Catching up here... Great weekend Gents


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> Been away travelling a bit... Catching up here... Great weekend Gents


Outstanding Sri!! I'm so jealous (Harrod's and travel)

Is that a tanning operation?


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Daytona 116518LN


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sri said:


> Been away travelling a bit... Catching up here... Great weekend Gents


Where is that?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Saturday to you all.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Away at a football game, 'soccer' for my American cousins 
Wearing a homage to a military Rolex that I will probably never own..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Outstanding Sri!! I'm so jealous (Harrod's and travel)
> 
> Is that a tanning operation?


Cheers Jason... TBH I didn't wear the Harrods on the trip but enjoyed wearing my timeless PO... Yes, its the 11th century tannery at the mythical city of Fes on North East Morocco... Absolutely amazing place...Hope all is well... Have a great weekend my good friend... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Where is that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Marocco matey... Cheers


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Just got this beauty. I found out that bb58 proportions is just perfect 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanye_mouse (Jul 31, 2018)

I might start a separate thread about this, but I'm wearing my Black Bay 58 for the first time today! I've had the BB36 for a few months, and can really only justify keeping one. I can't decide which to keep! I'm wondering if there are other threads comparing the BB36 or 41 to the Black Bay or Black Bay 58.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing the AK again today, probably something else tomorrow.


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

sportura said:


> Happy Saturday to you all.


Another great shot! I think the best one yet! Well, I am fortunate, as I got to spend a good half hour at my AD the other day, looking at a GMT Pepsi in real life. They are so scarce, that the only way most guys can ever see one is if they order it. Anyway, even the best pics (no offense intended) cannot really reveal the true beauty of this watch. When it was first introduced last year, although I did not dislike it I really thought it would never be for me.

I was really captivated by the beauty of this watch. The colors on the bezel really come alive in real light, although this pic of your's is about as close as any photo I have seen. Anyway, I refused to get too taken away by the hype created on the forums, but I found out it really is well founded. After I tried on and gazed at the Pepsi for half an hour while chatting with the sales associate, I asked to try on my grail DD40, just to see how I felt. I have to be honest, and say that I think the Pepsi will win out in the end. The whole package, Jubilee dial and all just works so well. And it does create the bit of bling that I also find desirable.

Well, the sales associate could see how taken I was with the watch, and I think he knew that I was going to ask if I could order one. He said that they are not taking any more orders, but if I really decide I want one they would honor my request! I am still waiting to get my Sub 114060, and said that after I get over the honeymoon I would revisit my thoughts about the Pepsi. But I think I know where I am headed. No idea at all how long it would take to get, but I will cross that bridge when/if the time comes.

Sorry to ramble. Have a great weekend everyone.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Always a thrill to wear 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## PrimeTime0099 (Feb 15, 2015)

rogerfromco said:


>


Great pictures, I really like that 3-6-9 dial!


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Greetings old friends! I'm back in the fold with this incoming from yesterday:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

A Sunday morning walk through the old part of the city.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

traf said:


> Greetings old friends! I'm back in the fold with this incoming from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great way to come back! Welcome and Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iPX


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hopeless wrist shots on a crowded train...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


> Another great shot! I think the best one yet! Well, I am fortunate, as I got to spend a good half hour at my AD the other day, looking at a GMT Pepsi in real life. They are so scarce, that the only way most guys can ever see one is if they order it. Anyway, even the best pics (no offense intended) cannot really reveal the true beauty of this watch. When it was first introduced last year, although I did not dislike it I really thought it would never be for me.
> 
> I was really captivated by the beauty of this watch. The colors on the bezel really come alive in real light, although this pic of your's is about as close as any photo I have seen. Anyway, I refused to get too taken away by the hype created on the forums, but I found out it really is well founded. After I tried on and gazed at the Pepsi for half an hour while chatting with the sales associate, I asked to try on my grail DD40, just to see how I felt. I have to be honest, and say that I think the Pepsi will win out in the end. The whole package, Jubilee dial and all just works so well. And it does create the bit of bling that I also find desirable.
> 
> ...












I'm so glad you were able to try on and experience this great timepiece. And I'm ever so grateful to be able to own one myself. Here's hoping your enthusiasm made an impression on the AD and that your wait is a short one!

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Finally, a warmish sunny day in Atlanta!


----------



## Emcphers (Sep 17, 2017)

"Black Bay on soft blanket" 









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Great way to come back! Welcome and Congratulations!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl! Hope you get your Pepsi soon.

One more off the real camera:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

white watch seemed appropriate today
central Oregon, btw


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

To help me through the Monday blues








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

A night at the theater seeing "Wicked" with my wife. Wearing a Rolex felt fitting for the occasion.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB chrono again. 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

https://www.instagram.com/manofrolex/


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

Birth year 5513










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Double post


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Not a Rolex on my wrist today. Details









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona Monday


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

View attachment 13926775


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

End of a long day









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Clint..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kz1000a2 (Dec 25, 2018)

Just joined the club. Circa 1951.


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_Speedy... er, TudorTuesday? I had the shirt on first, so I went with the Pepsi ;-)_


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

White dial Rolex, white horse!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

DP


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Cheating on the Crown today, but it's all good; I gave my primary summer beater a mod upgrade with a coin edge bezel and a cleaner bezel insert. Sort of proud of my handiwork. Have a great Tuesday, gents.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Jerlim91 (Aug 19, 2018)

Black Bay 58 on the Tudor OEM nato. Brings back holiday memories


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Still the Black Bay Blue









Sent from my Huawei Mate 20 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB Blue on a strap today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good Wednesday, gentlemen.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wearing the 114060 that I got this past weekend:


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Been awhile...I've missed it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medellin (Jun 8, 2012)

nicon said:


> View attachment 13928091


What filter or software did you use to create this effect?


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Oldie but goodie...on a new leather strap...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Just hanging in my lobby with a latte and my Sub ND. The perfect way to unwind when I come home from work 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smorodina (Dec 12, 2017)

A new addiction ...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great GMThursday, gents!


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Bluesy at work today.


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

Dougiebaby said:


> Just hanging in my lobby with a latte and my Sub ND. The perfect way to unwind when I come home from work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoes off the footstool please.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

OP39 on Hodinkee shell cordovan Color 8 strap. I more or less bought this watch on a lark to wear on strap, and have come to appreciate the symmetry and simplicity of the dial. The SS bracelet still has stickers attached and might or might not eventually put the bracelet back on.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Superb shot and awesome watch mate... :-!:-! And i reckon this is one of the best pics of Prince date i have seen.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

5959HH said:


> rap, and have come to appreciate the symmetry and simplicity of the dial. The SS bracelet still has stickers attached and might or might not eventually put the bracelet back on.


Great shot 59, and yes- everyone needs one Rolex in their collection as a dedicated strap-watch. Once one gets a little bored with their Rolex collections it's the strap that transforms the experience for many of us.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


And the winner of the February 2019 WUS WRUW Thread Photo Contest is...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Expy ii


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> Superb shot and awesome watch mate... :-!:-! And i reckon this is one of the best pics of Prince date i have seen.


Thanks very much, I do love this gem of a watch!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

sportura said:


> And the winner of the February 2019 WUS WRUW Thread Photo Contest is...


Dude! Thanks friend. BTW, is that you on Instagram?

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

This one for my business trip to Chicago:










This one since I got back:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Wrong date. Time to adjust the time.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Buchmann69 said:


> Dude! Thanks friend. BTW, is that you on Instagram?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Yeah, that's me.

on Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/manofrolex/


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

tried DD 36 mm


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## drcab (Aug 11, 2017)

Not sure.......


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Platinum Friday









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Cheers guys

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

No quickset date. All the way to 1st 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Unexpectedly woke up to 3" of snow this morning. Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers to Friday and the weekend!










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## TukangFikir (Mar 11, 2011)

Sold all my affordables for this beauty!









Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Yachtmaster on a blue leather strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregmcv (Sep 21, 2018)

My newest acquisition.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Datejust ref 16234 on leather today.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

It's not easy being green


----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

I don't wear this thing nearly as much as I should.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

This watch needs a date correction

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Two tone with blue..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Have a good weekend all...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iPX


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


What a beauty Rob... Little brother saying hello  Good weekend matey... Cheers


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sri said:


> What a beauty Rob... Little brother saying hello  Good weekend matey... Cheers












And twin brother saying hello as well  Have a great weekend, gents.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

sportura said:


> And twin brother saying hello as well  Have a great weekend, gents.


Another beauty there... Simply amazing stuff... HAGW... Cheers


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> What a beauty Rob... Little brother saying hello  Good weekend matey... Cheers


Hey there Sri! Excellent weekend to you too. Cheers from across the pond mate.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

sportura said:


> And twin brother saying hello as well  Have a great weekend, gents.


Hey Sportura! Thanks, enjoy your weekend as well!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

What's up, guys? Been awhile...been paying more attention to IG since I recently joined it, but hope you're all well.

@traf, still honeymooning with this handsome watch?


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> What's up, guys? Been awhile...been paying more attention to IG since I recently joined it, but hope you're all well.
> 
> @traf, still honeymooning with this handsome watch?


You know it Bill!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MickCollins1916 said:


> What's up, guys? Been awhile...been paying more attention to IG since I recently joined it, but hope you're all well.
> 
> @traf, still honeymooning with this handsome watch?


I recently joined Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/manofrolex/

Let me know your IG so I can follow you....and anyone else out there, same!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

sportura said:


> I recently joined Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/manofrolex/
> 
> Let me know your IG so I can follow you....and anyone else out there, same!


Joined Instagram just now with handle " seamaster_47" and started following you mate....nice pics :-!:-!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

sportura said:


> I recently joined Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/manofrolex/
> 
> Let me know your IG so I can follow you....and anyone else out there, same!


Just followed ya! Same handle.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB BLUE









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DJSTEVEZ (Apr 21, 2012)

TODAY, I'm wearing my recently acquired 116619LN. It's my 1st and only Rolex so far.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

S'mores night


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

Newest acquisition! Trying it on a couple variations aside from the bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Double duty today Datejust II + Apple Watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Greetings friends! Hope everyone is having a great weekend b-)


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Knives and Lint said:


> Greetings friends! Hope everyone is having a great weekend b-)
> 
> View attachment 13941849


Super cool pics mate.....:-!:-!:-! Fantastic...


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> Super cool pics mate.....:-!:-!:-! Fantastic...


Thanks brother! I had fun taking them b-)


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

traf said:


> This one for my business trip to Chicago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey traf! Stunning!
How does your PP compare to the Rolexes you've had?
I'm looking into the Patek 5167a, but that'll mean I'll have to sell my Hulk and Omega Seamaster 300 1957 for it. Could it be a daily?

Btw still wearing this today


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been wearing the Sub all weekend. I just love it.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Enjoying a nice afternoon with my sub and its future owner


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Cali dial on suede strap today


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Sunday, gentlemen.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

It's just so good.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> Enjoying a nice afternoon with my sub and its future owner


Now I know why they say: "every neighbor and his dog wears a Sub" 

Sent from my Huawei Mate 20 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Still the Black Bay 41!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Every time I look at my wrist, I wonder why I waited so long!





Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

sportura said:


> I recently joined Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/manofrolex/
> 
> Let me know your IG so I can follow you....and anyone else out there, same!


Brilliant! Following you now mate... My ID is f/Stopper


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Every time I look at my wrist, I wonder why I waited so long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy ND stunner Carl... Well done you... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Perfect proportions...


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

RTK27 said:


> Hey traf! Stunning!
> How does your PP compare to the Rolexes you've had?
> I'm looking into the Patek 5167a, but that'll mean I'll have to sell my Hulk and Omega Seamaster 300 1957 for it. Could it be a daily?
> 
> Btw still wearing this today


Hey bud! Very cool to see the evolution of your collection.

The aquanaut is most definitely a daily driver. I'll say it requires a little more wrist awareness than say a Rolex sub, as the bezel can take a beating and show wear. That said, the watch on rubber weighs a mere 75-80 grams and literally hugs the wrist when sized properly. Hands down the most comfortable watch I've ever owned.

As for your question for if it's worth selling a couple of pieces from the collection, I will say I sacrificed my ceramic Daytona and Batman for it, and would not do anything differently!

Patek really is a special brand and worthy of all the hype that surrounds it.

Curious to see how you proceed.

Pic for motivation:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Every time I look at my wrist, I wonder why I waited so long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge congrats Carl!! 114060 was my first Rolex. Truly great piece 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)

traf said:


> Hey bud! Very cool to see the evolution of your collection.
> 
> The aquanaut is most definitely a daily driver. I'll say it requires a little more wrist awareness than say a Rolex sub, as the bezel can take a beating and show wear. That said, the watch on rubber weighs a mere 75-80 grams and literally hugs the wrist when sized properly. Hands down the most comfortable watch I've ever owned.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your elaborate response traf! I will keep you guys posted as I make up my mind The Hulk is special and I love the SM 300 as well so this'll be a tough one.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Whenever I bring flowers home my wife always puts them in a crystal or glass vase. When I ask her why she doesn't use my retro cool 1940's "frog playing banjo vases" I get "that look". I really like these little guys and as you can tell they're enamored by the SubC.


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

maylebox said:


> Whenever I bring flowers home my wife always puts them in a crystal or glass vase. When I ask her why she doesn't use my retro cool 1940's "frog playing banjo vases" I get "that look". I really like these little guys and as you can tell they're enamored by the SubC.
> 
> View attachment 13944405


Ultra Cool! :-!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Happy upcoming stormy snowy Monday!


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Went back and forth today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mily blue for Monday..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Monday, gentlemen.

Follow Me: https://www.instagram.com/manofrolex/


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Back on the wrist again, after more than one month









Sent from my Huawei Mate 20 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing 116600 SD4K today. Glad I've held onto this one.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot! That really shows the difference in textures between bezel and dial.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Can't think of a better way to start the week:







Hope you all have a great week!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Duplicate post.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Great shot! That really shows the difference in textures between bezel and dial.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

With a few coworkers (Pepsi is mine).


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II for a chilly start to the week


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Better get my Pepsi in before sporty 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great GMTuesday, gents.

Follow Me on IG: https://www.instagram.com/manofrolex/


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

www.instagram.com/gratefulwatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

It may be old (18yrs), but it never gets old...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Enjoying my 18238 again today, looks almost like white gold in this pic....


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

colonelpurple said:


> View attachment 13949369


Canary wharf?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Off the bracelet...ready for bond duty.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Tona Tuesday


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fresh from service. So glad this handsome devil is back!


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

sportura said:


> Have a good Wednesday, gentlemen.


Just for something different


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Canary wharf?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yup


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Fresh from service. So glad this handsome devil is back!


Nice Bill! How'd it turn out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Nice Bill! How'd it turn out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very happy!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Daytona's PCL's look fab in the right light. Enjoy your Wednesday, gents.

Follow IG: https://www.instagram.com/manofrolex/


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Aqua today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Fellows said:


> View attachment 13947103
> 
> 
> With a few coworkers (Pepsi is mine).


Nice gathering, that Monza caught my eye!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

No date sub today


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB chrono today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bluesy.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Gym duty


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sometimes you want something that just simply tells the time. And it does it so well.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy GMT-hursday, gents.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Followed you both, cheers guys 


Buchmann69 said:


> Hey Sportura! Thanks, enjoy your weekend as well!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69





sportura said:


> I recently joined Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/manofrolex/
> 
> Let me know your IG so I can follow you....and anyone else out there, same!


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Not posting much lately, and today's poor contribution due to the dim light...

Hole you are all well !!!











Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Thursday !


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Followed you both, cheers guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Sweet! What's your IG handle? I'll follow you back, if I'm not already following...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Black Beauty









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Forgot to post when I got in last night so I'm posting for today and yesterday. Explorer II yesterday, and the Tudor Fastrider today for a pop of color on a cold dreary morning b-)


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> Happy GMT-hursday, gents.


Nice... also now following you on IG.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

TOUGH Thursday!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

MOV said:


> Nice... also now following you on IG.


I will follow you back....what is your userid?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pepsi today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Submariner


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Sweet! What's your IG handle? I'll follow you back, if I'm not already following...
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Hey Rob, my ig is alexaix... Not much watch contents like yours, nice photos on your ig 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> TOUGH Thursday!


Brilliant pics bud 
Makes the subc look more sexy than ever 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Today is Throwback Friday.

Follow Me On Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/manofrolex/


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-+---


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

Picked up a Sub from my AD today. A beautiful addition to my small Rolex collection of a 116622 (rhodium dial) and 116234 (silver dial). Now I have a long wait ahead of me for the Pepsi...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 13957971


Love this pic 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Watchfiend12 said:


> Happy Thursday !


Gotta love the Batman?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Gotta love the Hulk too. The Hulk and Batman are two of my favorites that I don't own. I have to wonder if one or both might be announced in less than two weeks as discontinued.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Gotta love the Hulk too. The Hulk and Batman are two of my favorites that I don't own. I have to wonder if one or both might be announced in less than two weeks as discontinued.


Many rumors, we shall see...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe this today, but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Or this....


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This is a candidate


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

This is calling to me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Or maybe this?


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

This









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Seiko it is!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sappie66 said:


> Seiko it is!


Sorry Sappie. No brass ring for you today.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mirabello1 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mr. 50,000


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

alex79 said:


> Brilliant pics bud
> Makes the subc look more sexy than ever
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thank you! Only had it about a week, and find it doesn't work for me trying to wear any other watch yet.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 13958023


Greetings from Vancouver! I see you also have the Explorer 1 and 114060. Great photo! I received my Sub last week, and am wearing it ever since. I have tried wearing the Explorer, but put the Sub back on after a minute or two. I hope this changes, because I really like the Explorer as well.

I am beginning to think I got my 214270 for the wrong reasons, though. I sold my first Explorer 36mm a few years ago, and it has been the only watch I ever regret selling. When I saw the current model, and tried it on, I convinced myself that it was really a good replacement for the one I sold. Unfortunately, even before I got the Sub, it just did not seem to work. If this continues, I may just sell it.

Sorry, I am just rambling on.:-x Just wanted to share my thoughts with someone else who owns both watches.

Kippis,
Carl


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

This morning I needed to wear my beater Hamilton Navy Pioneer:









Having just returned home, I immediately switched to my 114060 SubC for the rest of today and probably tomorrow as well: 









Guys, HAGW.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Friday Greetings from Vancouver, Canada:


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


> Greetings from Vancouver! I see you also have the Explorer 1 and 114060. Great photo! I received my Sub last week, and am wearing it ever since. I have tried wearing the Explorer, but put the Sub back on after a minute or two. I hope this changes, because I really like the Explorer as well.
> 
> I am beginning to think I got my 214270 for the wrong reasons, though. I sold my first Explorer 36mm a few years ago, and it has been the only watch I ever regret selling. When I saw the current model, and tried it on, I convinced myself that it was really a good replacement for the one I sold. Unfortunately, even before I got the Sub, it just did not seem to work. If this continues, I may just sell it.
> 
> ...


Kippis!! 
Thanks! I like them both a lot and wear them pretty evenly, normally the other at work and other at home. For me it's a perfect pair, the Explorer is a bit more classic, under the radar and super comfortable on the wrist. The Sub is more beefier toolwatch. Before I got these I pretty much got a new watch every month, now going on 3rd month, no purchases or plans. Lets see how long this lasts 

And as this is a photo thread, here's a photo of the Sub


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Gotta love the Hulk too. The Hulk and Batman are two of my favorites that I don't own. I have to wonder if one or both might be announced in less than two weeks as discontinued.


5959HH- don't talk like that ... lol.
Still waiting on call for the Hulk .....

Buchmann69- agree w/ awesome watch!!! You're good at capturing colors in your photos also.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Watchfiend12 said:


> 5959HH- don't talk like that ... lol.
> Still waiting on call for the Hulk .....
> 
> Buchmann69- agree w/ awesome watch!!! You're good at capturing colors in your photos also.


None of any of the photos I've seen provide true justice to the Hulk. I've heard comments from others that the Hulk is too green, but that was not my observation when I viewed it at the Rolex Boutique in Dallas. To me the bezel and dial is understated and elegant, unlike the Kermit that has never particularly been on my radar.

I suppose speculation will continue to run rampant until Baselworld announcement in just under two weeks. Will the Hulk be updated with the 3235 movement, continue as is, or simply be discontinued? Stay tuned ...


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Purely coincidental but I noticed today that the jacket I left the house wearing is a pretty good match for the watch I left the house wearing.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

Picked this up yesterday and I haven't taken it off yet. In all honesty my first thought was "beautiful, but I prefer my Yacht Master 40". However I now realise this is a more versatile piece. Whilst the 116622 is more elegant in comparison to the Sub, the Sub is more versatile and a fantastic everyday companion. In summary it's gotten under my skin already.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Out with the wife for oysters and craft beer. Must say this is the closest my sub has come to the ocean since I've owned it


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Athens Greece .....


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... DP


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Modern Tropical  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

In Dubai today shopping for furniture, DJII today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

AbsoluteMustard said:


>


Pretty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Last day of Arizona sun....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

114060 again today.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Happy Sunday mate's









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

GMT Master II today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Datejust 36


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Took a little day hike today with the fam wearing the Explorer II b-)


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great Sunday chaps !!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> hello from Athens Greece .....
> 
> View attachment 13960971


Nice photo cap 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Finally pulled the trigger


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Clint Eastwood..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

Doing a compare and contrast with the 114060. Forgive the old pic, I'm on kids-party duty today and I'm not able to get a spare minute to take an up to date photo. It's strange, in every objective way I prefer the Yacht Master 40 but there's just something special about the Sub that has got me hook, line and sinker.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

The SubC and I got a little ambitious with breakfast this morning. Béchamel topped poached eggs over homemade sausage, sliced tomato, fried sage, and homemade biscuits. Not the worst way to start a Sunday.


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

maylebox said:


> The SubC and I got a little ambitious with breakfast this morning. Béchamel topped poached eggs over homemade sausage, sliced tomato, fried sage, and homemade biscuits. Not the worst way to start a Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 13964985


You've made me feel very inadequate in the kitchen department. Can I have breakfast at yours?


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Snow day


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usernameone2three (Sep 22, 2018)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Snow day


Thats a beautiful picture. I haven't seen too many of these but it looks great, especially on that strap.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## frozenbamboo (Sep 27, 2009)

LHD reporting in.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Eeeny, meanie, miney, Moe, catch-a, Rolex, by-the, toe.

Follow Me On Instagram Or Die: https://www.instagram.com/manofrolex/


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Starting the work week with a little coffee break









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Explorer I Mk 2 today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Temps Perdu (Jan 11, 2019)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Haven't worn this in a very very long time...









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Haven't worn this in a very very long time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

It's not on the right bracelet, but I like it:


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

It's not on the right bracelet, but I like it:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy GMT-uesday, gentlemen.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wearing this one, but look closer on the second picture 
Sorry for the poor lighting on the compliance photo 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

A quick family portrait from the road during Spring Break.
Steel, ETA Blue, ETA Black, GMT.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Hooray, spring is almost here!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

My first Tudor.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Haven't worn this in a very very long time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Extremely visually appealing, including the Mercedes hour hand. Think Tudor might reintroduce something similar at Baselworld next week?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

carlhaluss said:


>


My favorite Rolex Carl, and am wearing mine too again today.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Wearing this one, but look closer on the second picture
> Sorry for the poor lighting on the compliance photo
> 
> 
> ...


Lange is my favorite high end brand. I would love to buy an Up/Down in platinum but am loathe to spend that much money at my present juncture in life.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Extremely visually appealing, including the Mercedes hour hand. Think Tudor might reintroduce something similar at Baselworld next week?


My money is on no...but who are we to say really?

Who would have thought they'd reissue the Rolex GMT in that guise last year? Together with the Rolex Pepsi?

My guess? Probably this...in a Tudor guise of course. Makes sense, to use the GMT movement, in a Black Bay case with a steel bezel. Maybe even throw in the Ranger II hands and mesh up an Explorer II in Tudor form.

At the same time they could probably kill off the North Flag....with is a really slow mover as far as I can tell.

And Rolex will probably bring an update to the Explorer II with a ceramic bezel. That's gonna create quite a stir again.

So again we'll have a Rolex version of the updated Explorer II with the new movements, and a "cheaper" version from Tudor.









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> Eeeny, meanie, miney, Moe, catch-a, Rolex, by-the, toe.
> 
> Follow Me On Instagram Or Die: https://www.instagram.com/manofrolex/


Where is your beautiful DJ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> My money is on no...but who are we to say really?
> 
> Who would have thought they'd reissue the Rolex GMT in that guise last year? Together with the Rolex Pepsi?
> 
> ...


You just described my dream watch. Someone needs to do a mock-up of that Tudor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Hope everyone is having a great day... busy busy busy...


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

OP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

It caught me. Have a great day!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

MOV said:


> Where is your beautiful DJ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


...I'm pretty sure there was a Tona in the mix also ??? What's the deal-lio ?

Has the whole world gone topsy turvey in the few weeks I've been in solitary ?


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hulky









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great hump day, gentlemen.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


Nice combo.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Major storm  in the DFW metroplex causing a power outage. Woke up in the dark wondering what time it was. Reached for my beater G-Shock. Pressed the button right upper corner said 5:33AM. Hence I'm wearing this one today rather than my Explorer 1.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Decided to remove the G-Shock and put my Explorer 1 Mk2 back on.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Thunder snow and blizzard conditions in Denver so I had to pull out the Polar Exp II.


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)

114270 Today


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Datejust not quite 41mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Day To Na To Day


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Day To Na To Day


Really, really nice Spun...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not going to lie, I'm actually using the GMT function and bi-directional bezel to its fullest while in Florence/Rome for a week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> Really, really nice Spun...


Thank you


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Switching it up to the Daytona today, have a great day, all.

IG: https://www.instagram.com/manofrolex/


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really liking this one, looks good buddy 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## easheer (Jul 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Really liking this one, looks good buddy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thanks Alex! Glad to see you're still around 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Vintage days 1803

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Friday all


----------



## Altezahen (Jan 29, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13974511


Cool picture and beautiful watch!


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Pimmsley said:


> Happy Friday all
> 
> View attachment 13977141


What city is that?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## et2020 (Sep 15, 2018)

Tudor style 41mm fluted bezel









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Platinum baby









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SubC is back on my wrist today.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a fantastic Friday, gents.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Happy Friday!*





Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Happy weekend guys










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy happy Friday!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

For your reading and/or viewing pleasure... ;-)

Tudor Black Bay GMT - A Pictorial


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

New strap arrival today:


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

16570 on Phenomenato Grey Nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronze









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR. Great weekend, Gents!









iPX


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

knightRider said:


> What city is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Heya KR ! It's Melbourne from Southbank looking accross into the city over Flinders St train station

Cheers


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I'm determined to ween myself off the BLRO addiction by splitting my time and wearing two watches a day. Today's combo.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Somewhere on the way to Cote d'Azure...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice... Such a beautiful place to be!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That world traveller watch...


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Early spring relaxing beach weekend. Weather isn't cooperating, so it's going to be mostly indoor pool and hot tub today. Beats working.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## easheer (Jul 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Loving the two tone GMT today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

Just purchased a couple hours ago. Car shot right after walking out of the AD. Yes, I need some hand lotion.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

WatchBri said:


> Just purchased a couple hours ago. Car shot right after walking out of the AD. Yes, I need some hand lotion.


Congrats! Rhodium is the best.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Testing summer vibes


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Crabtree said:


> Testing summer vibes
> View attachment 13982273


Nice strap. Where did you get it?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Looks like it's a BLNR weekend


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

They don't like me on the high end forum because I post Rolex. So I'll be posting on here with my other pieces. AP diver..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

knightRider said:


> They don't like me on the high end forum because I post Rolex. So I'll be posting on here with my other pieces. AP diver..












Please do. Have a great Sunday, all.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

knightRider said:


> They don't like me on the high end forum because I post Rolex. So I'll be posting on here with my other pieces. AP diver..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can post that beauty any time IMO!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Cheating on my Rolexes today and wearing a PAM 655.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

BB36

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday morning steel, blues and greys...

















...outside now, Melbourne in the sun


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

My well loved black bay today and the palegos a day or two ago. Thank god for some warm weather finally, coldest Feb in 40 years in Calgary or so I hear.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Cheapestnatostraps.com
Great stuff, reasonable prices for sure!



taylor2000 said:


> Nice strap. Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

#Discontinued in 2019









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Traveling yesterday










And here was earlier today










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

They don't make them like they used to.

Have a great Monday, gents.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Clint









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwintage (Mar 17, 2019)

Good morning. Me first post on this "Megaforum". 
And another day in the office. ( 1989 )


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Tudor Monday for me









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## postpet04 (Jun 11, 2016)

Buckley Monday









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

instagram--> @capt.dim


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

DJ 1600 from '74


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing the Air-King today. I like to alternate this with my Explorer I and no date ceramic Submariner as each is unique and different. Since they are all no date, only need to wind a few turns, set the time and go. The AK has the same case and bracelet as the Milgauss, and has more heft and wrist presence than my Explorer I. If I could only keep three watches, these would be the three I would keep.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> They don't make them like they used to.
> 
> Have a great Monday, gents.


1016 tomorrow?


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

finally got my claws on this beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

^^ That's epic! Congrats!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

A little bit of history I enjoyed seeing this weekend


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

cjzola said:


> View attachment 13987651
> finally got my claws on this beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! My favorite...congratulations 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

cjzola said:


> View attachment 13987651
> finally got my claws on this beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done! My AD says this is the most difficult Sub for them to get right now. It's a beauty all right!

Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment Milly 190319.jpg


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Non Roly today, space travel..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Back to simple

View attachment 13989035


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Tonight









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great GMT-uesday, gentlemen.


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

carlhaluss said:


> Well done! My AD says this is the most difficult Sub for them to get right now. It's a beauty all right!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...


Yes. I have heard the same thing. I traveled all over New England (six states) to hunt this one down. My local AD here in southern CT finally got me one. Now, if I can find that bloody GMTII 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

sportura said:


> Have a great GMT-uesday, gentlemen.


What a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

instagram: @capt.dim


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Snowflake or melting snow? How about a little bit of both...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

capt-dim said:


> instagram: @capt.dim


Now following you.....follow me back:

https://www.instagram.com/manofrolex/


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

LV is skiing 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Mid week sub love...


----------



## Emcphers (Sep 17, 2017)

BBB on NATO









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

still in the honeymoon phase and loving it...


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Tudor Black Bay Chrono today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Posted on another thread, and I'm sure many of you will see this before the day is through, but I guess the speculation is over.

2019 BLNR gets the 2018 BLRO treatment with new movement, case shape, and jubilee bracelet. With that, the all-black is nowhere to be found on the website.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Thanks to a boring Basel, this guy gets to keep its title of king of the hill for another year which doesn't suck.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Red and blue









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Day and night pictures



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

More skiing today, took the BLRO into some glades...and, looks like I didn't miss much with Baselworld 2019.



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

From Italy with love 









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`1


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

116710LN


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great GMT-hursday, gents.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

View attachment 13994967


instargam: @capt.dim


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

View attachment 13994967


instargam: @capt.dim


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

Good Morning!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

My newest addition.


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

lagunas2k said:


> My newest addition.









my newest also. Congratulations mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)

Trying a nato strap on the 36mm today, not sure I like it...


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Gotta love a Thursday afternoon full of March Madness. Even the NCAA has bought into the BLNR hype. Do you think those logo colors are just a coincidence?


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Temptations









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice combination of strap and Sub.

Typesetting joke: Don't forget to mind your p's and q's. 



Apia said:


>


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

DJ 36mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

The shrinking middle class.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

The best Baselworld release of the past few years still...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

knightRider said:


> What city is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Melbourne...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrwintage (Mar 17, 2019)

I have to have a look on thous 58 before they will be gone. Not predicting here. Just finding an excuse for me self


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

instagram: @capt.dim


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

View attachment 13997493


instagram: @capt.dim


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> The best Baselworld release of the past few years still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I agree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

SeaDweller today


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

One of the last GMT LN
Good thing I got this last December as I like the black bezel better









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Smaug01 (Jan 4, 2019)

My Explorer 2 on a Barton orange 22mm canvas strap


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Baselworld 2018 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF with one of Baselworld 2018's "greatest hits" :-!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Technarchy said:


> DJ 36mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)

Started out with the 20-year-old GMT...









swapped out for the Pelagos... (photo-bombed by our 10-month old Malamute, Zeus)


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Furball said:


> View attachment 13999805


Where is that?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB Chrono









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Technarchy said:


> DJ 36mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, very nice. A great looking watch and interesting dial for sure. Though, the stickers have to go.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bluesy Saturday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Good Saturday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

1991 Prince Date for today


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Tudor 7016 half pointed wards made 8months only. I think 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Where is that?


Smith Rocks State Park, in Oregon


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

GMT today.


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Vegas for March Madness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

green and black. It's that kind of Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53jd (Nov 25, 2018)

79730 steel bracelet with cyclops. LOVE IT!


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Sunday, gents.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iPX


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Sub all weekend


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BB S&G


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Bonding it up and enjoying the fine weather.

Caught the second hand just right on this one


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Monday fellas...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Can't take this off


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The engineer









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a Monday. Enjoy yours, gents.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

sportura said:


> Nothing wrong with a Monday. Enjoy yours, gents.


Looking good there!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 14006241


Love those thinner lugs on the 5-digit subs!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)

What comes after two days of rain in Ohio?

Monday.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sunny in Bergamo 









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

16750 today. Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

LHD Today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

When the clasp catches the sun just right...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Love that OP case... Happy Tuesday all!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Non Rolex today, doxa..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Negan68 (Feb 19, 2019)

On my new Bark & Jack Green nato.


----------



## Negan68 (Feb 19, 2019)

View attachment 14009221

On my new Bark & Jack Green nato.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Just another GMT-uesday. Have a good one, gentlemen.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## leooooo (Dec 26, 2012)

116503









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Relaxing Rolex


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


The strap looks awesome mate.. :-!:-!:-!

Is that the Everest Blue rubber strap? I'm planning to get one for my BB-B

Is that like real blue (Pelagos blue) or a bit darker?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Krish47 said:


> The strap looks awesome mate.. :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Is that the Everest Blue rubber strap? I'm planning to get one for my BB-B
> 
> Is that like real blue (Pelagos blue) or a bit darker?


Thanks mate!

It's RubberB (not Everest)

Blue is bright and colorful (not dark)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Rob, that blue RubberB looks sick on your 79090!!! I have to get one for mine, looks awesome for spring/summer season👍


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Msiekierski said:


> Rob, that blue RubberB looks sick on your 79090!!! I have to get one for mine, looks awesome for spring/summer season?


Thanks! It's definitely awesome and perfect for summer fun! I highly recommend.

One thing, I originally purchased it for my BLNR and the fit is perfect!




























but it also fits really well on the Tudor Submariner 79090, not perfect (a tiny bit of wiggle)but secure and not noticeable!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Stop posting pics of that watch. Unless you are ready to sell it to me


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> Stop posting pics of that watch. Unless you are ready to sell it to me


Rob's got a really good example of that Tudor Sub. I know @imagwai was selling his if you're interested. Not sure if it's sold though.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

sportura said:


> Stop posting pics of that watch. Unless you are ready to sell it to me


Thanks dude! I'll add your name to the list...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Rob's got a really good example of that Tudor Sub. I know @imagwai was selling his if you're interested. Not sure if it's sold though.


Sold within 24 hours I'm afraid but thanks for the mention.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Wednesday sub


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Emcphers (Sep 17, 2017)

Day off lounging 









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

One of the only Rolexes that is identifiable by its underwrist view, for a little while longer at least.

Have a great Wednesday, gents.


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Tea time Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Waiting for dental appointment this morning.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Thursday peeps...


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Had some Crawfish Etoufee in Shreveport, Louisiana today wearing the Explorer II. This place was recommended by the local Rolex dealer and is in an old gas station. Best etoufee I've ever had!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wearing my BLRO on Submariner SS glidelock bracelet today





































Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great day, gents.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Opening Day and a new watch - life is good


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

deepsea03 said:


> Opening Day and a new watch - life is good


Report to this thread and post this shot over there:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/side-shot-4903711-4.html


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Titanium today!


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Deleted post! No need to post twice.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Hi ....:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Was feeling the classic Blue today. The ETA wears so well.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> Report to this thread and post this shot over there:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/side-shot-4903711-4.html


Done |>


----------



## a_carkhuff (Sep 30, 2017)

I joined the Submariner club today. Ref. 16610 F serial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a great Friday all...


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Phenomenato Black Polished hardware. Also have the Admiralty Grey Brushed on order.


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Broke my own rule and bought this watch from a private seller for above MSRP - my only regret is not doing it sooner! In love with the 114060.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

ttmaxti said:


> Broke my own rule and bought this watch from a private seller for above MSRP - my only regret is not doing it sooner! In love with the 114060.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rules were meant to be broken... congrats !


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

ttmaxti said:


> Broke my own rule and bought this watch from a private seller for above MSRP - my only regret is not doing it sooner! In love with the 114060.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, you did what makes YOU happy. Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

a_carkhuff said:


> I joined the Submariner club today. Ref. 16610 F serial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good! Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## chrusp (Mar 16, 2013)

ex!









Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

A bit of Clint for Friday..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

A belated happy #TudorThursday


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

39mm OP on strap today


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14016889


Showing off your most recent acquisition. Looking good.


----------



## Twigs312 (Oct 23, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

New shoes for Cellini


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

This for my last day in the office. Officially retired....


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

New dress watch joins my tiny collection!


----------



## justaworm (Dec 13, 2014)

Tudor GMT fresh from the AD this week. What a difference almost 60 years makes. Compared to a late 1950s Tudor Oysterdate.


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)

MuckyMark said:


> This for my last day in the office. Officially retired....


Congratulations!








36mm today. Have a great weekend!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

116520 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

justaworm said:


> Tudor GMT fresh from the AD this week. What a difference almost 60 years makes. Compared to a late 1950s Tudor Oysterdate.
> 
> View attachment 14018705


Those old Tudor oyster dates are the best; I wish I could rock a 34!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Datejust


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

Have a great weekend gents


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MuckyMark said:


> This for my last day in the office. Officially retired....


Nice, congratulations!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Non Rolex today, some bronze and Poppy..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iPX


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogdanco (Jan 11, 2017)

first day of proper spring


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Saturday, gents.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

16570 on an adventure.....across one time zone so that GMT is totally justified!!!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

BLNR on Oyster.

I know the prices on these are surging, but I am not selling. I love this watch.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

carlhaluss said:


> Hey, you did what makes YOU happy. Congratulations!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I'm having the same thoughts about getting a DaytonaC. But 8k over msrp make it a difficult endeavor.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

mrwintage said:


> Good morning. Me first post on this "Megaforum".
> And another day in the office. ( 1989 )
> 
> View attachment 13986421


Welcome to this great forum! Brilliant first post mate... I am a huge fan of Tudor Submariners... Pure class


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


That's a crazy blue Rob... Cannot have enough of Tudor Submariners...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MuckyMark said:


> This for my last day in the office. Officially retired....


Many congratulations and wishing you well Sir... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BBBBB weekends... Cheers


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Yacht Sunday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Sunday, gents.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

And a good sunday to all of you


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> That's a crazy blue Rob... Cannot have enough of Tudor Submariners...


Thank you Sri, wishing you well across the pond!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK today. This watch has turned out to be a nice sleeper that I have enjoyed far more than I thought I would at the time I bought it.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Using a "study room" at the local public library as my office today.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

knightRider said:


> Non Rolex today, some bronze and Poppy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your GSD in the background. I'd owned GSD's for decades until my last one died almost four years ago.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sri said:


> BBBBB weekends... Cheers


Your style is amazing!!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I saw your GSD in the background. I'd owned GSD's for decades until my last one died almost four years ago.


Respect sir, very intelligent animals..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Wet and wild with RubberB


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

LV


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Expy


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Good morning and have a great Moday all...


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

dimok said:


> LV


Nice hulk and nice user name....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Non Rolex today, chunky handmade German.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Might be April, but the GMT Master II suffers no fools.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy April Fools Day gentlemen.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yesterday










Today










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Had to put it on today... Have a fine Tuesday all.


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

ericgwoo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got a chrono bone-o.... ;p


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Black bay


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

OP 39 on Everest curved leather strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

ndrs63 said:


> OP 39 on Everest curved leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple, but a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bluesy Tuesday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TimelyBehaviour (Apr 2, 2019)

oysterdate precision


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

From yesterday though...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pepsi enjoying this chilly GMT-uesday. Best to all, gents.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Tritium Tuesday. Cheers. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Dbl post


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Always a solid choice.


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)

Trying a Colareb strap out today.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Back in the 904L... Have a great Wednesday all


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

Pelagos paired with an Oakley C Six.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Winding down after a stressful day with a walk in the park.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tedliu (Jan 30, 2016)

My BBB.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Non Rolex today, the VDB..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a wonderful Wednesday, gents.


----------



## bogdanco (Jan 11, 2017)

wednesday mood


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Workday Wednesday


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Vintage DJ


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

After wearing a non Rolex past couple of days, wearing my 114060 SubC again. My SubC and 214270 Explorer I are my two favorite watches in my collection.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

View attachment 14032473


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Good Thursday to you all...
Nice bit of natural light contrast on the rhodium


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

New kit


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Had to post an outdoor shot


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Hump day w/Tudor Tiger Prince Date Chronograph 79270P on generic Clockwork Synergy perlon.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

A bit of pep for Thursday..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

A little application of Otter Wax and my handmade Guatemalan canvas strap now has a nice patina for that broken-in look. Have a great Thursday, gents.


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

Been wearing this DJ nonstop since I got it 3 weeks ago.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

MySelf and My Black Bay ...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

DP


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

TGIF


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Driving through rural Delaware today.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Omega chrono today


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

dupe


----------



## ktsang47 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Non Roly, PAM 380. Today will be a fine day 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Finally the sun is out!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

M


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy Friday gentlemen!










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK today. Although the dial is a bit too busy for my tastes, I've really enjoyed wearing this watch. HAGW!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Happy Friday gentlemen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although I need another Rolex like I need three cheeks, the BLNR is the only thing left on my short list. Nice BLNR and nice photography.


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)

Accompanying me through work today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Although I need another Rolex like I need three cheeks, the BLNR is the only thing left on my short list. Nice BLNR and nice photography.


Thanks James!
BLNR on jubilee then? Nice!!!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Running out the clock on the week by finishing client reports and admiring my AK. Happy hour is right around the corner.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Exchanged my dress watch for another version! Beautiful blue hands.









Also wanted to look classy for meeting a friend today:


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Fantastic Friday!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Feynopp (Apr 3, 2019)

Bought it from the gray market with a hefty premium but couldn't be happier.


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis (Sep 5, 2015)

Sub for Friday


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Exploring Oracle Park at the SF Giants home opener today


----------



## gosling (Oct 22, 2008)

Today I'll be mostly wearing SD43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

Tudor North Flag









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Saturday, gents.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Rainy Saturday in Jersey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

'69 Tudor 7020/0 Jumbo


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

[img


----------



## bogdanco (Jan 11, 2017)

quick 2 days visit to Amsterdam for Tulips festival, zoo and hanging out


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK again on a stormy N Texas day.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

deepsea03 said:


> '69 Tudor 7020/0 Jumbo


That is incredibly beautiful!

Tudor Sub with coffee while I wait on some contractors at the in-laws...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

nabbasi said:


> That is incredibly beautiful!
> 
> Tudor Sub with coffee while I wait on some contractors at the in-laws...


Thank you and your Tudor is exceptional!


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Early Saturday start this weekend.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Got this guy back from RSC yesterday....


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

It was my birthday yesterday, and my Fiancé surprised me with the rare Rolex Cake-Dweller.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Post ride sunshine


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Ruffryder (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello guys!!



















Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello Spring....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Going dark!




























Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## rocker11 (Apr 7, 2019)

216570 Polar fun : )


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Sunday morning patio time


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Ray of sunshine on a dreary, rainy day:


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLNR


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Ok so I wasn't wearing this all day, maybe only for a minute or two. Why? Because it's not my watch 

I ran into a fellow watch enthusiast (and super nice guy) at my AD today. He was wearing his BLRO and picking up a new TT Submariner. We had met before at this AD and while we were chatting about his BLRO he asked if I wanted to try it on. I'm not the biggest jubilee fan but it works so well on this watch that I could easily be persuaded. It looks great in person and feels great on the wrist (even though this one is a hair tight on me)

When I wasn't bumming wrist shots off my AD's customers I was wearing my 16710 in the background.


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis (Sep 5, 2015)

Sunday at Lowes


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Furball said:


> Ray of sunshine on a dreary, rainy day:
> 
> View attachment 14043133


Very nice.... my OP says hello, although it has a touch of Monday blues... ugh...


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

.


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

Swapped my 14060M for this minty bubble brother


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Monday, gentlemen.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1600


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Wearing my lug-holed Rolex on the original clasp today. End links had to be aftermarket for it to work however, since the Hollow end link segments can only shorten to 4 sections. The Solid end link segments can shorten to 3. Important because the permanent link on the older style clasp is HUGE.

Also the Hollow end link was bending out. Besides, the male Solid End Link looks amazing!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a great Tuesday all 









...might need to get something new &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Daytona on leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

Had a couple weeks...can't get enough


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Going on vacation on Friday, haven't worn the BLRO in a week since I'm taking it with me, so today it's this guy's turn in the rotation.

Have a great day, gents.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

No Rolex today... I felt like wearing something less conspicuous for a change...


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

New Arrival! Dressy, sporty, thin, elegant, casual, waterproof, comfortable.
Time+'s Perlon NATO Strap 20mm Black


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

From yesterday, not a Rolex tho...bankers hour so it's time to go home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, Speedy today 









iPX


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Notre Dame's Golden Dome in the background!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

My beater on work day


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Working my way through the rotation before I depart with my BLRO as my one-watch on our family vacation. It's fun to be forced to wear my other references like this. Should try it more often.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A nice watch in Nice...


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

Sri said:


> A nice watch in Nice...


Two can play at that game. 

Took my sub on a sub today in Maui.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sri said:


> A nice watch in Nice...


Promenade des anglais very nice enjoy


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a great Thursday gents...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Thursday already. Wow, fast week. Enjoy, gents.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SubC today


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New incoming 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

BB Steel on custom leather


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry, double post. 

Mods pls delete.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

😀
View attachment 14054475


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

BB with Strapcode bracelet










Following up with a different strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Summer is approaching









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## rocker11 (Apr 7, 2019)

Shout out to Scott WatchDisplay!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

11671OLN on Toxic NATO


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got her back from RSC from timing adjustment today before warranty runs out, hope it will perform better than the previous -5 spd.


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Following with S&G


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NovJoe (Mar 6, 2018)

36mm OP 116000 for my small wrist.


----------



## NovJoe (Mar 6, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Explorer MkII just arrived









Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Didn't even make it 10 seconds off the plane as we were coming down the steps a guy says to me "that's a great watch you have there, but you know that".

My wife now better understands the man she's married to.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

sportura said:


> Didn't even make it 10 seconds off the plane as we were coming down the steps a guy says to me "that's a great watch you have there, but you know that".
> 
> My wife now better understands the man she's married to.


That's a great pic there mate....:-!:-!:-!

And i reckon, the chances of the guy who asked you being a Watch enthusiast is 99.9%.... :-d:-d:-d .


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Cheers all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Relax Friday


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

It's a SD kinda night









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> Didn't even make it 10 seconds off the plane as we were coming down the steps a guy says to me "that's a great watch you have there, but you know that".
> 
> My wife now better understands the man she's married to.


Nice Sportura ! Major dude...

Coincidentally I had my first true unexpected sub recognition last week meeting the CIO of new account engagement ... we were introduced and his eyes went straight to my wrist and he exclaimed rather excitedly to the group that i was wearing 'the special one' thrust his wrist forward to reveal an explorer I, he was ecstatic when I returned the compliment mentioning how much I liked the explorer I model myself...no kidding... quite sureal... needless to say it was a great meeting and certainly broke the ice for the meet and greet, not to mention the surprise ego and confidence boost :-d


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Phenomenato Friday


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Saturday morning all !

Inspired by Sportura's side view thread:


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Oops, wrong thread. Deleted.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> BB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting that there is no 40 mark on the bezel. Is that an illusion? Beautiful watch, btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

ndrs63 said:


> Very interesting that there is no 40 mark on the bezel. Is that an illusion? Beautiful watch, btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. :-!:-! Yes indeed. she's a beauty.

its just an illusion on 40 mark....

Was trying diff image filters and found this particular filter good.....

The wrist shot without any filter is below.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR for birthday... Cheers


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Many Happy Returns 


Sri said:


> BLNR for birthday... Cheers


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sri said:


> BLNR for birthday... Cheers


Congrats!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Three photos taken from the same lounge chair on three consecutive vacations to Turks & Caicos, our favorite family destination. Began with the Sub date, then the 500C, now the BLRO.

It's 82 degrees and sunny on this lovely Saturday. Hoping you and yours have a similarly great day.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

After a few months back on the wrist. The new MM300 has taken a lot of wrist time since January.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Many Happy Returns





Pimmsley said:


> Congrats!


Cheers Gents... HAGW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLNR


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Here comes Johnny......


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Great weather on this Saturday at Pittsburgh's Phipp's Botanical Gardens.

Found a little blue beetle on a rock in the Japanese section of the Garden. Also my GF's Orient that I gifted her for birthday which she loves very much:


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Golden hour in the Caribbean.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Second day in a roll, timing is definitely better after the trip to RSC, gaining about 1.5 spd so I'm happy with that


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunday simplicity...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mid day change of pace, but a Tudor nonetheless.


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Weekend in the Alps. Only sounds are a few birds. I'll take that as music.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyha77 (Apr 24, 2017)

None of that 5 line nonsense for me









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

Breakfast


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pepsi today









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## gosling (Oct 22, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

DJ today


----------



## Johnjm (Oct 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Turks & Caicos Day 3. Chillin' on a pool float. Have a great Sunday, gents.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Starting my rough work week. Have a great Monday, gents.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Getting a quick bite while waiting for my train @ Munich Hbf









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

Pulled this out of hibernation this morning








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Four days in the books in Turks & Caicos with the family on holiday. Have a great Tuesday, gents.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Eastwood style..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

sportura said:


> Four days in the books in Turks & Caicos with the family on holiday. Have a great Tuesday, gents.


I brought my Pepsi to grand cayman last summer, good memories with my family!

Here's a watch shot from that trip:










Enjoy and cheers

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

BB red &#8230;. rose edition

View attachment 14068495


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

db


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

16600 lume










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Looking good this 30yrs old DD.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Underground wristshots...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

14060M


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Blnr today


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Day 5 of vacation in Turks & Caicos, the BLRO is surviving 5 feet of swimming pool depths consistently.

Have a great Wednesday, gents.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

SD4K today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

This one for the moment. I may go to a Breitling next week.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Switching from the left to the right one









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Thursday, gentlemen.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some bronze..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

7020


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pepsi vs. Banana Daiquiri in Turks & Caicos on our last day of vacation.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Dress coat, burgundy shirt, and a bit of red GMT bezel peeking out. Yessir.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Been rocking the honeymoon gmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Greetings friends! b-) I'm posting for the past week, as I took a trip back home to Florida and decided to unplug a bit while there. It wasn't all play, but I was able to fit in a few days/nights at the beach. From sunrises over the ocean, to nighttime walks, to playing in the surf, and even being able to catch a Space X launch, it turned out to be an amazing time. Wore the Explorer II quite a bit, and a G-Shock Frogman while in the ocean.

























































Since my town is infamous as being the "Shark Bite Capital of the World", we've taken to never wearing shiny bits of jewelry in the water. G-Shock for me when I'm in the surf, and the tide graph on this one comes in handy as well








Being just a mile or so from Canaveral, we've long been spoiled with great views of rocket launches here


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sub and suit... have a great and good Friday all !


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB and Hirsch blue









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It's hard to say goodbye to vacation. Leaving in the morning.


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

On vacation. I'm in a tent, and on the other side is my hot Polish girlfriend (long term)


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Catching my next flight...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mily..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Too bad it's closed this weekend ...should've planned my trip better 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Our chariot awaits. Sad to leave our annual vacation but excited to get back home as well.

Have a great Saturday, all.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Too bad it's closed this weekend ...should've planned my trip better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh I'll post to that:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

OP39 today


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

With the famous Swiss railways clock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Cheers all...


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

View attachment 14079321

Pelagos! What else?


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

View attachment 14079313

View attachment 14079321

Pelagos! What else? ;-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK today


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Non Rolex day, the carbotech..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## juventus (Jan 12, 2019)

Today


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Pelagos


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Even the Rolex store at Geneva airport didn't have any professional models in stock..they had the DD in various kind of PM, a variety of new two tone DJ 41 or OP 36 and 39.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Happy Easter:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Today and yesterday, haven't been wearing this guys for a while...









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This.


----------



## mrenvy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iPX


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Happy Easter:
> View attachment 14082271


Allow me the honour of pressing the flush for you


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Easter to you and yours, gentlemen.


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Easter brunch time









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zeki (Aug 27, 2015)

Happy Easter !


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Happy Easter


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Wrong post


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hello 59, mine says hello ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14083115











Still wearing my AK but likely something else tomorrow.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy Easter









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

No date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Z-blue today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Pamy sub









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Took most of the day off today. BB Steel on my favorite Crown & Buckle deep brown strap.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1969 Tudor 7020


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Old trusty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

BAU









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banezg (Nov 12, 2012)

Finally got the new GMT 









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey guys, does anyone know where can I get a new dial for this watch? Cellini 3603, Rolex does not have them anymore.


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

It's a Pepsi thing









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Color pop Wednesday


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Color pop Wednesday
View attachment 14091253


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Dunno why that posted twice, if one can be removed, I can’t figure out how!


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Black/dial OP39. Incredibly handsome minimalist design. I cannot stop staring at it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SubC today


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Noon time is a Coffee time ...


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Back to the original today. It's so good.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

My kiddo wrist shot









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Super Sexy alligator band


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Beautiful spring day b-)


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

16700


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tudor BB


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Cold nights in country Victoria... luckily a decent fireplace to warm the bones


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BLRO + Allbirds. Have a happy Thursday.


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Explorer









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

AP offshore today..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

16610 profile shot.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

This was the second in my collection. Right after they discontinued it. Perfect match to today's casual shirt and shorts while I work from home.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## WV2019 (Apr 17, 2019)

On the road.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Twin Pepsi's today with office colleague


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Crabtree said:


> Twin Pepsi's today with office colleague
> View attachment 14094827


Wonder twin pepsi's... activate!


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Usually I wear an affordable to work but today I grabbed the Explorer II


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Explorer II 16570 tonight.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Wicing (Apr 14, 2019)

My new BB 36, this is the best watch I have ever owned/worn, fits me like a glove:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 14095423


BT I thought you'd given all of your Omegas to the Salvation Army. Did you decide to keep that one?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wore this one yesterday and started out today with this one but ...








Thinking of my OoO friend Betterthere, decided to switch to this one.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pepsi looking a little like a Coke in the golden hour sun. Happy Friday to you all.


----------



## banezg (Nov 12, 2012)

That rose Tudor over here in Zagreb









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Black Bay and the new GLE in the background.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Watch for today


----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)

Feeling Pelagic today . . .


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Wonder twin pepsi's... activate!


Shape of .... two happy guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleC (Jan 23, 2018)

As capable on land as it is by sea. Happy Friday, gents.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Polar on Phenomenato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Been to my AD today and took this guy back home.......b-)b-)b-)









And BTW most of the Rolex Steel models (GMT, Sub, DJ, Explorer) are not available. :----(. Really was hoping to try the new GMT master.....


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice shot! 
Currently reseeding my front yard, and later hoping to plant all new garden. I always forget to take a picture.



TripleC said:


> As capable on land as it is by sea. Happy Friday, gents.
> 
> View attachment 14097133


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great weekend, gentlemen.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TripleC said:


> As capable on land as it is by sea. Happy Friday, gents.
> 
> View attachment 14097133


Real life stuffs 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## banezg (Nov 12, 2012)

Root Beer today 









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

The newest edition to the collection...


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

BLNR on the new blue Everest strap. Color match is spot on.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## john9963 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB on bracelet today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Everest Rubber for this rainy evening


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

The watch that came first...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hulk at nandos









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mrenvy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip Miller (Feb 7, 2016)

This one.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Just discovered that Hodinkee did an article with this exact watch reference and strap combo :-d
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/everest-watch-straps-sporty-straps-for-the-active-rolex-owner



TreiseYustiel said:


> View attachment 14101447


Have a good Sunday evening gents


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pepsi today. Hard to believe this was a week ago.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Sunday w/the Tudor Tiger Prince 79270P on Eichmuller mesh & Cone denim.


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Two peacocks









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

The BLNR went to brunch and then to watch the Warriors win game 1 of the West Semi Finals. Yeah Dubs!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## janice&fred (Oct 26, 2008)

this one today


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

On OEM Tudor NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jubilee or Oyster?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

My beloved best friend plus exp 2..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ZCT (Jul 30, 2015)

GMT to LAX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

At Cabo


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Spending some time with the DJ41 this Monday afternoon, the many shades of Rhodium have to be seen to be believed.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Wrapping up my workweek with a ND



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Fore!


----------



## 53jd (Nov 25, 2018)

Tudor 79230B and 79730. Traded my GMT years ago for a car in a poker game for some more chips. Ended up coming out ahead that night, but didn't get my watch back!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boney3147 (Dec 20, 2018)

Monday's...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Definitely the wrong shoes for a trail!









Inspecting Louis Vuitton "Favorite PM"
For my girlfriend's bday in 2 months


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Just so easy to wear, my other watches are collecting dust


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB Blue









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece with Black Bay...










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy 'Tona Tuesday to you all.


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Wearing it a few more times before I'll put it up for sale. Just got back from servicing. Ordered a brand spanking new one!


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Not a Rolex, but hey, it's Speedy Tuesday....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Naturally, this was yesterday..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks for this smile, Mr. BLNR


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Little annoyed as i went to the AD for a bracelet adjustment and link move from one side to the other and they put a few little scratches on the link they moved :-| THEY SCRATCHED MY BABY !

Never mind, I did point it out quite firmly., and they did offer to try a light buffing.. if I let them try to buff it (they are an AD as opposed to RSC) I'm sure it will end up worse off...

Have a great Wednesday all !


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_carkhuff (Sep 30, 2017)

Also wearing my sub today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

deepsea03 said:


> 7020


Stunning piece... Great combo too...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Making my way through the rotation. Have a great Wednesday, gents.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

The two I had on my wrist today


----------



## Wicing (Apr 14, 2019)

My brand-new Tudor Ranger!


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Birthyear sub, birthyear bracelet... Feels good (and comfy) to have 100% authentic all around.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

BB 41. Really loving the clean design!


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Double


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Just can't stay away from the BLRO too long. Have a great day, gentlemen.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Two tone Thurs..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

sportura said:


> Just can't stay away from the BLRO too long. Have a great day, gentlemen.


4U2! And I have the same feelings...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

This arvo









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

For the birth of my son today I’ve chosen a 16622 YM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Cheers boys !


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Thursday !


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

For whatever reason when I grab something on the fly, lately it seems to be my AK.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a great Friday all!


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

A few favorites from a local meetup.


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

(Double post, sorry)


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Friday, gentlemen.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLNR


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

Daytonas


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pelagos today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Eastwood Saturday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

May the 4th...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I felt a great disturbance in the fourth, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Huston, we have a problem...

Looks like this guy got lost on the way to the speedy and is memorized by the deep black dial and ceramic


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I just switched from my OP39 on a Horween Color 8 strap ...








to my DJ36 on a custom small scales crocodile brown strap ... 








The DJ36 looks better on strap than the OP39 since the DJ36 was designed specifically to be worn on strap whereas the OP39 was designed to be worn on bracelet.


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Just arrived - PhenomeNATO Admiralty Grey


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Hope everyone's having a great weekend b-)

















































Knives Jr.'s G-Shock


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Afternoon light


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Blankpain Sunday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

1964 enjoying 2019. Have a great Sunday, gents.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sub Sunday here:









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

dupe


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yesterday at Jazz Fest in New Orleans.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing my 116600 SD4K maybe the best of all the Rolex divers ever made, at least until the 126600 SD43 was introduced.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

carlhaluss said:


> Sub Sunday here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carl your photographic skills put mine to shame.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

One more final to go in law school... ever (well, minus the California bar )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Subbing all weekend long...




























Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

Get a Rubber B for that bad boy.



taylor2000 said:


> Yesterday at Jazz Fest in New Orleans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

5959HH said:


> Carl your photographic skills put mine to shame.


Thanks! But you flatter me too much:-d

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

taylor2000 said:


> Yesterday at Jazz Fest in New Orleans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday morning , have a great week all.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great week, gents.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Daytona today...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K again today.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

16570


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Wearing the Prez today.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Hope you All have a great week!







Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


 Always a stunner! And always excellent photo.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> Always a stunner! And always excellent photo.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thank you Carl, very kind coming from you. This Tudor Sub is definitely easy on the eyes.

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

5959HH said:


> 116600 SD4K again today.


Hey James! I love your 116600, something I'm considering as a next watch. But, I'm favoring the 16600 as I'm craving the 5 digit case profile, and looking to add something a bit more "vintage" to my collection. Let's see, always looking...

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Hey James! I love your 116600, something I'm considering as a next watch. But, I'm favoring the 16600 as I'm craving the 5 digit case profile, and looking to add something a bit more "vintage" to my collection. Let's see, always looking...
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Rob, someone opened a thread a couple of days ago with the same dilemma as yours regarding 116600 vs 16600. To me the profile of the 116600 is ideal with slimmer lugs than the ceramic Submariner series. I have owned a number of SD's since 1981, including one SD 2000, several five-digit SD's and my current 116600 that I consider by far my best.

I consider the case design of the 116600 vs 16600 to be essentially a toss up, maybe slightly in favor of the 16600. However the markedly improved bracelet of the 116600 heavily tilts the scales its favor, at least that's the way I see it. Obviously ymmv.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Rob, someone opened a thread a couple of days ago with the same dilemma as yours regarding 116600 vs 16600. To me the profile of the 116600 is ideal with slimmer lugs than the ceramic Submariner series. I have owned a number of SD's since 1981, including one SD 2000, several five-digit SD's and my current 116600 that I consider by far my best.
> 
> I consider the case design of the 116600 vs 16600 to be essentially a toss up, maybe slightly in favor of the 16600. However the markedly improved bracelet of the 116600 heavily tilts the scales its favor, at least that's the way I see it. Obviously ymmv.


Yes, I read through that thread with great interest.
And, I appreciate your solid input and experience with the sea dweller. It's the model that's currently got my attention...

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

The semi-tool watch...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Charm, character, charisma... 16570


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sri said:


> Charm, character, charisma... 16570


:-! Just like the guy who wears it!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> :-! Just like the guy who wears it!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Dear me! Dear Carl, That's quite flattering and too kind fella... Hope all is well... Cheers matey


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Had to, it's Tuesday in Melbourne today


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


> :-! Just like the guy who wears it!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Maybe he's a diamond geeeeeza !?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pimmsley said:


> Maybe he's a diamond geeeeeza !?


Hahahaha no mate... I'm just another bloke from the Square Mile  Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Pimmsley said:


> Had to, it's Tuesday in Melbourne today
> 
> View attachment 14126417


:-! Stellar photo!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


> :-! Stellar photo!


Thank you sir ! I enjoy your photos a great deal...


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

16570-L series, Everest leather strap.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening &#8230;.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

GMTuesday. Enjoy yours, gents.


----------



## banezg (Nov 12, 2012)

Back to Yachtmaster










Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Enjoying... but in the office


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...on an Erika Original


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

North Flag today


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Tudor Tuesday w/Tiger Prince 79270P on Strapcode/MiLTAT Angus Louis.


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

j


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

114060 SubC today with slightly wider lugs than 116600 SD4K I wore yesterday.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> j
> View attachment 14127937


You've hardly taken that Explorer I off since you got it. Doubtless I'll wear mine later this week.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

True. Money well spent.


5959HH said:


> You've hardly taken that Explorer I off since you got it. Doubtless I'll wear mine later this week.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Tuesday drive time


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Crabtree said:


> Tuesday drive time
> View attachment 14128601


Such a classy ensemble there... Cheers


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

BLNR getting some lake time....
Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB 41









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Half way there...


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Old Rolex









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Rainy day in N Texas today


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

In the nature


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Been off my wrist for a few days. Oh how I've missed you.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

Back on the bracelet ready for the trip across the big pond. Rolex GMT is sort of like an Amex. Never leave home without it!


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I feel absolutely brilliant whenever I wear this...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Same here...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Platinum baby..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Harrods, what a stunner this piece...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great GMT-hursday, gents.


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Relax


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

View attachment 14133881


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

God I love this GMT so much. The wife is rocking her Tank here as well.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Friday is here, thankfully... have a great one gents !


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Fellows said:


> View attachment 14134025
> 
> 
> God I love this GMT so much. The wife is rocking her Tank here as well.


F... yeah, sexy mofos... b-)


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Landed at SFO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Busy week, thank God its Friday.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't care if Monday's black
Tuesday, Wednesday heart attack
Thursday never looking back
It's Friday I'm in love...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers to Friday!










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Heritage Black Bay S&G


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Datejust


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Have a great weekend guys










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicing (Apr 14, 2019)

Right now I am wearing my first Rolex. My new-to-me 1975 Oysterdate 6694. She's 34mm of manual-wind, champagne dial sexiness. I have her on one of my spare Tudor NATOs because unfortunately the bracelet for this watch is missing, (which really doesn't matter since it would've been folded-link anyway, but whatever), and the Tudor NATO is the only Rolex brand strap that I have for it. It's a tight fit since it's a ~21-22mm strap on ~19mm lugs, but I got it to work by installing the shoulderless springbars over the strap as it sat between the lugs, rather than looping it through like you would normally with a NATO, since the strap wouldn't fit by just squeezing it between the bars and case.

Also, soon I'm going to be buying my second Rolex, haven't fully decided yet but most likely it will be an Explorer.

It's been a dream of mine ever since I started lurking these forums 7 years ago to get a Rolex, specifically a vintage one too, and now I finally have achieved that holy grail. Also as an added bonus, the tritium still glows faintly!


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

My GMT Master 2 16710 "coke" from 90's


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some white









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14137733


Love the pic..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iPX


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

New pickup, walking by an AD and saw this on display.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

harry_flashman said:


> New pickup, walking by an AD and saw this on display.


Doesn't get any better than that. Congrats!


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Tudor sub 2.0 better known as the Pelagos!!!


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

sportura said:


> Doesn't get any better than that. Congrats!


Your comments on the maxi dial hour markers as reminiscent of the 4-digit lume points caused the dial to really grow on me.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pelagos today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Rolex 15505


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Still BBR 









iPX


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunday night...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Sunday, gents.


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

El presidente


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Happy Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

The got to go to Home Depot, Bed Bath & Beyond, etc. watch...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Bought this from our forum.... Really loving it

Officially a proud Sub Owner now.....b-)b-)b-)


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Bought this from our forum.... Really loving it
> 
> Officially a proud Sub Owner now.....b-)b-)b-)
> 
> ...


Congratulations fella ! Wear it in good health


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Yatchmaster for Monday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Explorer 1 Mk2 today. Happy Monday guys.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening watchgeeks

I wish you a happy working week ahead

Instagram &#8230;.. @capt.dim


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Congratulations fella ! Wear it in good health


Thanks a lot mate... :-!:-!


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Another Tuesday, another day with Speedy :-d

Cheers gents...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

deepsea03 said:


>


Stunning pair mate, just wow... may I ask about your cat ?!? 
What type is that ? 
So beautiful.
Cheers.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

Rainy cold spring day in NYC makes me think of another warmer time zone








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Krish47 said:


> Bought this from our forum.... Really loving it
> 
> Officially a proud Sub Owner now.....b-)b-)b-)
> 
> ...


ND Submariners are my fav... Many congratulations mate


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackbay 58 in her golden hour...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> good evening watchgeeks
> 
> I wish you a happy working week ahead
> 
> ...


Proper dive watch ensemble mate... How are you Captain? Guess I'll see you in July in Greece... Cheers mate


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Exploring with the Explorer.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Tools not jewels


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sri said:


> ND Submariners are my fav... Many congratulations mate


Thanks mate. :-!:-!

I started loving ND versions with my BB41... and when i got a chance to get a sub ..i knew which one i need to go after....b-)b-)

But i should admit this. Though BB41 and ND Sub had same kinda dial pattern with hour indices etc , they both look entirely different...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Can't believe it's been a month since vacation. Damn.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Krish47 said:


> Bought this from our forum.... Really loving it
> 
> Officially a proud Sub Owner now.....b-)b-)b-)


CONGRATULATIONS! Great choice.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

sportura said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! Great choice.


Thanks mate. |>|>


----------



## dece33 (Jul 24, 2006)

BB GMT


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Pepsi Tuesday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wrong thread - there's a Sales Forum for that :-(

EDIT - not on your first post though.



HHN said:


> Hi you all,
> Have here a rare piece ofSkydweller Steel and Gold Edition for sale...


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

DJ36

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a happy hump day, gents.


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Theme BLNR...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 14149523


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Explorer I continues to be my favorite. I never get tired of looking at this dial.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14149523


Great photography Bro Snaggletooth. Yours is the best and your Explorer I ain't half bad either!


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

Sri said:


> Theme BLNR...


Sharp suit! The watch ain't bad either


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

WatchBri said:


> Sharp suit! The watch ain't bad either


Cheers WatchBri... Good day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

LVc today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Dot the DJ bug today


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Datejust


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

After many years of lusting, hesitation, and saving up I finally have a Luminova dial 1680. Not my first vintage Rolex, but my first vintage sport model Rolex and it's already the most comfortable watch I've owned. I already it plan on being the first of many. If only I could settle the debate as to whether the next one will be vintage or modern!


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

Is this even allowed??!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sdengr said:


> After many years of lusting, hesitation, and saving up I finally have a Luminova dial 1680. Not my first vintage Rolex, but my first vintage sport model Rolex and it's already the most comfortable watch I've owned. I already it plan on being the first of many. If only I could settle the debate as to whether the next one will be vintage or modern!
> View attachment 14151311


A 1680!!!! Wow... Just amazing stuff... Many congratulations


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sdengr said:


> After many years of lusting, hesitation, and saving up I finally have a Luminova dial 1680. Not my first vintage Rolex, but my first vintage sport model Rolex and it's already the most comfortable watch I've owned. I already it plan on being the first of many. If only I could settle the debate as to whether the next one will be vintage or modern!
> View attachment 14151311


A 1680!!!! Wow... Just amazing stuff... Many congratulations


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

GMThursday is always a good day.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Still raining outside. The choice was clear - 16600


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Well... I'll give you a hint...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> GMThursday is always a good day.


Great shot sporty...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

on duty with my beauty &#8230;.

inst- @capt.dim


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

on duty with my beauty &#8230;.

inst- @capt.dim
View attachment 14152519


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## 40mm presidential (Jan 21, 2019)

I've finally bought my first rolex and its my only rolex right now! so the rolex I will be wearing until my next purchase is the (model number 228238) 2018 Day Date 40mm yellow gold with roman numeral dial.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Apia said:


>


Bold strap - I like it!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Can't decide between these two ,


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

36mm FTW


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Very long (everlasting?) honeymoon w the Black Bay 58. Pretty close to perfect....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

New acquisition, and likely only one for 2019 as there's nothing else on my radar - thankfully!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

PELAGOS!


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Green Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pelagos today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mily today









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Friday has landed... have a great day and weekend gents...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Apia said:


>


Cher monsieur, vous êtes, sans l'ombre d'un doute, un homme de goût!


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It's going to be a great Friday. Enjoy yours, gents.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Blackbay 58 in her golden hour...


I always know its you from the pictures you post 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagehartmann (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Friday Blues.....


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Friday Greens 









Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

The 1 with the un synced date


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Have a great weekend folks.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy to be stuck with you...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_Yesterday's choice..._ 









_...and today's_ ;-)


----------



## Wicing (Apr 14, 2019)

Today I am wearing my brand-new Rolex Oyster Perpetual 34mm 114200! b-)


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iPX


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pepsi in the golden hour looks almost like a Coke. Have a great weekend, gents.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Travelller said:


> _Yesterday's choice..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Swiss only 16600!

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

16600


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Fun seeing BTS boys from my home country performing at a huge NYC concert! Some tickets were $4000. Holy &$%@#


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Can't take it off...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunday night Rolls on...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

36mm DJ on strap today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday:-!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

What's up, guys! Have a great Sunday.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

What a great Sunday. Enjoy yours.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Blue Sunday


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black bay









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bluesy Monday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great week, gents.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Monday Blues










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## leslietcw (Jun 24, 2015)

DJ41 slate dial on a Monday.....


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Air-King today


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

anrex said:


> `


Looks like an Erika strap. If so how do you like it as I just ordered one.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

16600 and my broken thumb
View attachment 14164571


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

double, sorry


----------



## sd16660 (May 12, 2019)

Sea-dweller Triple 6









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Was this:










Switched to this:










* both pics same me, just inside vs outside and iPhone camera settings are different.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Oops... well it is Tuesday

Earlier today...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great GMT-uesday.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Relax Time


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## draperfish (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

I dont mind waiting on people for meetings, means I get to check the time more often...

Have a fine Wednesday gents.

View attachment 14168241


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

My BB today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

A bit of Clint









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening

inst- @capt.dim


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

db


----------



## sandjunkie (Nov 19, 2018)

Tudor BB41


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Drivin' 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Bluesy Thursday


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

39OP on strap today. Maybe eventually I'll size the bracelet but still like to wear my OP this way.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

I am NOT a good watch pic taker. This is one of the best ones I have ever taken.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

North Flag


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Have a good Memorial Day weekend, Gents!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Up in Maine opening our beach house so it's strictly my summer beater this Memorial Day weekend. SKX033 showing the New England locals who's boss.

Have a great Saturday, gents.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

TreiseYustiel said:


> Have a good Memorial Day weekend, Gents!
> 
> View attachment 14176147


Nice picture... everything is so orderly. I would like to see a close up picture of the owl in scuba if possible.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Have a great Sunday guys










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice picture... everything is so orderly. I would like to see a close up picture of the owl in scuba if possible.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Wearing my grandfather's Bucherer... he picked it up at Bucherer in Geneva circa 1970... I am sure they told him "and for a little less, we have this other watch with day-date..."

Still, great acrylic, and with "COSC" still runs about -10 s/d after 50 years and one service.

Enjoy your Memorial Day weekends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

Terrible photo but it was supposed to be Expii in its element


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

RBleigh81 said:


> Terrible photo but it was supposed to be Expii in its element


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Went on a little hike with my son today. The weather wasn't perfect but the day turned out to be. We had the place almost completely to ourselves, save a doe and a yearling that crossed our path just steps away.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunday afternoon


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some platinum..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Knives and Lint said:


> Went on a little hike with my son today. The weather wasn't perfect but the day turned out to be. We had the place almost completely to ourselves, save a doe and a yearling that crossed our path just steps away.
> 
> View attachment 14179083
> 
> ...


Nice pics, where is that?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

The weather in Maine has been great this Memorial Day weekend. Have a great Sunday, gents.


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Subsunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iPX


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14180175


Aha, the PAM is off, now be a good lad and mail it to south London 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Nice pics, where is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Many thanks my friend...it is a place called Guillemot Cove, in Seabeck, WA. The beach overlooks the Olympic Mountain Range, which were mostly obscured this day due to the rain.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

114060 again today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Aha, the PAM is off, now be a good lad and mail it to south London
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


No chance!!

Just got the GMT back from a service so it went on for a bracelet check, but the Bronzo is back on now!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> No chance!!
> 
> Just got the GMT back from a service so it went on for a bracelet check, but the Bronzo is back on now!!


Who did the service in the end?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchfinder at Maidstone.

Have dealt with them for a long while, and they never disappoint with customer service.

Didn’t want Rolex to do it as the watch would come back with a new dial and hands.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

From last #TudorThursday - changing of the guard...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Farewell beach and farewell beach beater. Back home tomorrow and back to Rolex.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Watchfinder at Maidstone.
> 
> Have dealt with them for a long while, and they never disappoint with customer service.
> 
> Didn't want Rolex to do it as the watch would come back with a new dial and hands.


Good to hear..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rpeppekus (Dec 23, 2018)

Another day in the office!

Today I really need my GMT as some international projects happen across the planet.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Tudor BB 41 on a home-adapted Straps & Co leather Zulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

114060 on the RubberB


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Have a great Memorial Day.


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLNR


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Lealole (Dec 22, 2014)

BBB


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

BLNR in the sand


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Promise to stop posting speedy here but I'm kinda proud of today's Tuesday pic 

Have a great Tuesday all


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Perfect hiking weather here in Maine. Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hulk Tuesday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Have a good day mate's 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pimmsley said:


> Promise to stop posting speedy here but I'm kinda proud of today's Tuesday pic
> 
> Have a great Tuesday all


That's a special photo. Wow. Stunning.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> That's a special photo. Wow. Stunning.


Thanks bloke, have a great night


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Back in the sub for the hump day meetings extravaganza...

Good wishes to you all


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dupe


----------



## draperfish (Feb 10, 2019)

My newest acquisition as of noon today!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

draperfish said:


> My newest acquisition as of noon today!
> 
> View attachment 14186761


Congrats mate.. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rpeppekus (Dec 23, 2018)

Donning my Tudor Prince Date today. Man that blue.....


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Nice to be back home, out of the beach beater, and back into a Rolex. Have a great day, gents.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pelagos peaking out. 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing a SLA021 Marinemaster rather than a Rolex today. Although it is powered by essentially an unregulated, undecorated Grand Seiko movement, it has gained a total of 15 seconds over the past 10 days from being worn intermittently and resting in my Orbita Sparta watchwinder. Not bad for a midrange diver, although obviously not in Rolex's class.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

datejust


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

The Batmoose?!?! Happy Wednesday !


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

⚫⚫



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

My grail..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## rpeppekus (Dec 23, 2018)

Tudor BB Chrono on Hodinkee leather strap.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Apia said:


>


What rubber is that? Looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Mistake


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

View attachment 14191243


Havin Pepsi @ Chiropractor


----------



## gsroppsa (Jan 5, 2013)

Minty fresh Milgauss for today! Straight from the AD to my wrist, love the quirkiness of all the little details - oh, and it's so shiny!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu (Jan 11, 2019)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

5B for #TudorThursday


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Non Roly, some carbotech









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Going to be a great Friday. Enjoy yours, gents.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 today and tomorrow


----------



## rpeppekus (Dec 23, 2018)

Oyster Perp 39mm blue dial


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

black bay the Original &#8230;.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

black bay the Original &#8230;.

View attachment 14194587
View attachment 14194587


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Great weekend folks










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Go Spur!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

HAGW, Gents!









iPX


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mily with my best friend..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great weekend, gents.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Weekend time !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Submariner


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 again today. Gentlemen have a great weekend.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

16600 Sea Dweller









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Tudor time! 
View attachment 14196433


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Brought my beater to the Pittsburgh Pirates vs Milwaukee Brewers game. Girlfriend wanted to randomly swap watches real quick!

We're getting our asses handed atm










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Back2NaTo ;-)


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

114060 this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

The US Open at Pebble Beach starts in a couple of weeks and the wife and I got a chance to play it today. Grandstands in place and lots of preparation going on. Here's a shot of the 2019 Open tee markers from the 8th hole.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Happy to have one of these back on my wrist.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Dj on perlon









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrv85 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## vintagehartmann (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Sunday, gentlemen.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Happy Sunday #watchfam


----------



## john9963 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Has the Batman replaced the Pepsi?
I think so....
Happy Sunday !!


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Drying out after a weekend in Vegas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

This one for me


----------



## Temps Perdu (Jan 11, 2019)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Tropical rainforest


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Tropical rainforest 
View attachment 14200111


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black bay 41










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Time for sone wrist timr for my TT DJ


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Raining non-stop today in Melbourne... won't stop me getting to the pub on time 

Have a great Monday gents...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Unintended dupe... doubleplusgood ?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy week ahead ....


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy week ahead ....

View attachment 14200837


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good week, gents.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Monday Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iPX


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

The BLNR and I are hanging out on the Central California Coast getting a little history lesson. This is the Whalers Cabin Museum in Point Lobos State Park, Carmel Ca. Built in the 1850's by Chinese immigrants who traveled here in 35-40 foot junk boats to take advantage of the whaling and abalone opportunities.


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Temps Perdu (Jan 11, 2019)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Lug holes, S E L, old clasp, and a half-link










Sent from my Galaxy S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pelagos today










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

OP39


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Today is a Monaco  day...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

I'm done.


----------



## Temps Perdu (Jan 11, 2019)

Nato today









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Whenever I scroll through this thread, your photos of this watch is the one that always makes me stop and say "wow".


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

WatchBri said:


> Whenever I scroll through this thread, your photos of this watch is the one that always makes me stop and say "wow".


Hey thanks, that's very kind of you! I feel fortunate to own this Tudor and I do enjoy it quite a bit! Thanks again for noticing...

Here's another shot from earlier today:









Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Asphaltman (Oct 17, 2009)

Bronze


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Made my beater a more blue than black. SMP anyone?









Met up with an old buddy of mine which I sold to a co-worker. Gave it back ofc


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

First days of Winter in the land down under. Looks like a storm is coming but I got my Rolex.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

First days of Winter in the land down under. Looks like a storm is coming but I got my Rolex. 

View attachment 14209079


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Yesterday night 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

5B on #TudorThursday ;-)


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine again. I really like this









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## A4A (Nov 2, 2007)

New (to me) 16610









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Last night in the city, was a beautiful night. Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

After a hard days work relaxing with the Pelagos.


----------



## Temps Perdu (Jan 11, 2019)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Great weekend guys










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

sportura said:


> Last night in the city, was a beautiful night. Have a great Friday, gents.


My wife had Kelly and Ryan on this morning. Ryan has one of these. Looks pretty blingy on a TV set but I still want one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## CaptainCustard (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Exp 2









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

1993 GMT Master.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Getting ready for the big tee-ball game today, my little guy's excited.

Have a great Saturday, gents.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Rob...that Tudor belongs in the Smithsonian. Good gravy, it is absolutely stunning. When I am ready to start searching for one of those, I may reach out to you with questions on what I should be looking for.



Buchmann69 said:


> WatchBri said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I scroll through this thread, your photos of this watch is the one that always makes me stop and say "wow".
> ...


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Enjoy the weekend, gents.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iPX


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing my Air-King this weekend. I wonder if instead of using WG 3, 6, & 9 numbers Rolex had simply gone with 15, 30, & 45 numbers maybe the dial might have shown a cleaner look?

Gentlemen HAGW.


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Going with my first Rolex watch for 10K post!


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Trying new rubber strap 









ChronoLigne.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Going with my first Rolex watch for 10K post!
> View attachment 14215873


10,000 posts is a major milestone. Nice watch and strap too.


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Wish you all a nice weekend









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, EP today 









iPX


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Time to walk Poppy..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Sunday, gentlemen.


----------



## CaptainCustard (Jun 8, 2019)

114060 in its winter attire. I am not swimming, so its on a leather strap to make it look a little more "classic"...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Air-King again today.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Sunday😀🖖🏽


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Asphaltman (Oct 17, 2009)

...


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

Rolex 6694, tropical gilt dial


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

Rolex 6694, tropical gilt dial
View attachment 14217421


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

LV


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

The perfect EDC - 16600 on NATO :-!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Eisenhammer said:


> Rob...that Tudor belongs in the Smithsonian. Good gravy, it is absolutely stunning. When I am ready to start searching for one of those, I may reach out to you with questions on what I should be looking for.


It happens to be my 12 yo's favorite in my collection...he has great taste and is definitely a future WIS in the making

THANKS IRON HAMMER 

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB Blue

Have a great week ahead guys 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## carney0121 (May 2, 2019)

Easy Sunday


----------



## CaptainCustard (Jun 8, 2019)

1970 Rolex Datejust. This used to be my "office watch" but was replaced by an Air King white dial with roman numerals. Now it hardly gets any wrist time.


----------



## CaptainCustard (Jun 8, 2019)

View attachment 14218887


1970 Rolex Datejust. This used to be my "office watch" but was replaced by an Air King white dial with roman numerals. Now it hardly gets any wrist time.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Wicing said:


> A good-looking watch!


Thanks mate


----------



## carney0121 (May 2, 2019)

Wicing said:


> Looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## Watchmaniak (Jun 10, 2019)

What about the coolest Custom Daytona?

View attachment 14219155


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## raptorrapture (Apr 15, 2019)

Blue grill, meet Z-Blue!


----------



## raptorrapture (Apr 15, 2019)

Blue grill, meet Z-Blue!

View attachment 14219679


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Still wearing my AIr/King today but probably rotate something else tomorrow.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

I am blue...


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Edit: double, sorry


----------



## Mad14 (Apr 9, 2016)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Really like the Tudor on that strap, where's it from?

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mad14 said:


> Really like the Tudor on that strap, where's it from?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks 
Got it from B and R Bands
Good stuff, I recommend!



















Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Clint..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a wonderful GMTuesday, gents.


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

The Tudor poker chip!


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

deozed said:


>


.
Nice bracelet there...!


----------



## CaptainCustard (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

jatco said:


> .
> Nice bracelet there...!


RubberB for glidelock. Cheers!


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Show us more.. Like the back/clasp .. 
Interesting...imo.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I just love the 12th. Enjoy yours, gents.


----------



## Temps Perdu (Jan 11, 2019)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

He definitely has great taste. He must get it from his dad.

You're welcome, Rob. Glad you get the name.



Buchmann69 said:


> It happens to be my 12 yo's favorite in my collection...he has great taste and is definitely a future WIS in the making
> 
> THANKS IRON HAMMER
> 
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Eisenhammer said:


> Enjoy the weekend, gents.


Superb


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

An Indian visitor... have a great Thursday gents.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

SD on vacation


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My GMT today









Gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel mit Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bling









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Celebrating 70 years of the Berlin airlift in Germany. Amazing that these guys are still flying. Watch is blurry, but hey, it's not really about the watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

14060M on DAS Canvas


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Just got this one two days ago and really enjoying it . Yes I am in park!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

5B for TudorThursday


----------



## LOCG/S* (Jun 25, 2012)

Coke








Sent from my SM-J3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Managed to catch my watch and sneakers in this shot...

Have a great Friday all !


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

New 1926.. lovely warm colours, the best of the 3 dial options I reckon









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Double


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi folks! 
Say hello to my little friend 😀
View attachment 14229359


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Classy SUB...










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

GMT Master










Gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel mit Tapatalk


----------



## crowncollection (Jun 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

noon time ... coffee time ...!!!!!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

It's going to be a great Friday. Enjoy yours, gentlemen.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Only had the 58 a day but wanted to try out some straps with it so took the bracelet off. This is a Christopher Ward black leather strap with white stitching.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Summer watch










Gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Enjoying a nice breeze on a sunny Friday with the Explorer 1.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some bronze









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Alternating my SubC and Air-King more than the others.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

My birthday lunch today 

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Have a great weekend guys....Awesome Saturday morning.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Looking like a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

A 16570 Polar G series










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pelagos at arvo ..










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

The last ice hockey game of the spring season can't come soon enough, this hockey dad is tired of the 6am wake-up every Saturday.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Two-tone goodness


----------



## juventus (Jan 12, 2019)

Old pics,but same watch today


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Blankpain GMT..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A4A (Nov 2, 2007)

16610 in SC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Gillja said:


> Celebrating 70 years of the Berlin airlift in Germany. Amazing that these guys are still flying. Watch is blurry, but hey, it's not really about the watch...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That..is pretty awesome , IMO.. Looks like a great day.


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Switch my bracelet to a jubilee today!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Have u had Pepsi today??


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Didnt post a wrist shot!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## micfin (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Lately I find myself grabbing the ND without even thinking of which one to wear...must be the strap.


----------



## elom44 (Apr 26, 2017)

New to me, 1967 Air King 5500


----------



## elom44 (Apr 26, 2017)

micfin said:


> View attachment 14235545


I wouldn't have expected that NATO to work but it totally does.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

elom44 said:


> I wouldn't have expected that NATO to work but it totally does.


Nice! The dial of the BB appears to have some texture. I'm assuming this is just an illusion?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

chin9_ie said:


> Have u had Pepsi today??
> 
> View attachment 14234803


Don't drink sugary beverages (sorry, just jealous)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just picked up my Black Bay Fifty Eight this weekend!


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

ndrs63 said:


> Nice! The dial of the BB appears to have some texture. I'm assuming this is just an illusion?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does, its grainy somewhat, imho

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

NTJW said:


> It does, its grainy somewhat, imho
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Is that typical of the fifty eight model? I used to have an older model that did not have this sort of texture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Father's Day, gents.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My GMT










Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

A little sun


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

- deleted duplicate -


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

And this one









HAPPY FATHERS' DAY guys.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

ndrs63 said:


> Is that typical of the fifty eight model? I used to have an older model that did not have this sort of texture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd call it kind of an eggshell texture. The dial is absolutely gorgeous in person


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

deepsea03 said:


> 14060M on DAS Canvas


Which strap is that? Looks great


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

A winter Monday morning with the OP39... Have a great day gents...


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> A winter Monday morning with the OP39... Have a great day gents...
> 
> View attachment 14237575
> 
> ...


Nice shots mate... :-!:-!:-!

May i ask which part of the city is that? . It's so calm and quiet . is that towards the DFO?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB41 today.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pepsi on father's day


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Nice shots mate... :-!:-!:-!
> 
> May i ask which part of the city is that? . It's so calm and quiet . is that towards the DFO?


Hey Kris, thank you... actually bloke it's Southbank looking towards St Kilda Rd/Swanston Street ... DFO is about 30min brisk walk in opposite direction, yeah I was shocked how deserted it was this morning

 Here (X marks the spot):









Cheers...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Slow start to the week. Oh? It's lunch time already.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Oopsies. Double post. Let me put up another picture...

Oh well later.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Pepsi Monday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Love the warm burgundy color on this ... it's a classic and an icon in my opinion. Such a comfortable watch anytime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Explorer I Mk2 today


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Just another post-Father's Day Monday.

Enjoy yours, gentlemen.


----------



## davesemach (May 17, 2017)

New poster here. I'm wearing my newest acquisition. Black Bay Red (ETA version). 
I believe the Red Black Bay ETA version is the Tudor version of the Rolex Kermit.


----------



## davesemach (May 17, 2017)

New poster here. I'm wearing my newest acquisition. Black Bay Red (ETA version). 
I believe the Red Black Bay ETA version is the Tudor version of the Rolex Kermit. 
View attachment 14240053


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Expy


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Wicing (Apr 14, 2019)

Today I wore my entire collection!

































:-!


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dusted off the Speedy Racing for today's naughty non Rolex day... gotta give those other guys a chance for some sun...


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Sea Dweller









Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

davesemach said:


> New poster here. I'm wearing my newest acquisition. Black Bay Red (ETA version).
> I believe the Red Black Bay ETA version is the Tudor version of the Rolex Kermit.
> View attachment 14240053


Very nice

Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sub tonight.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Going vintage today. Have a great Tuesday, gents.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Explorer I Mk2 still my favorite.


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks familiar...


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

Ack, double post. Sorry.


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

My first rolex









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Love the Datejust. Whether at a nice steak dinner...








...or late night tacos at a taco truck on the other side of the tracks, it's always a welcomed companion.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pelagos today.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

odyssus said:


> My first rolex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! Have fun with this beauty! 

Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## Olotz (May 29, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Olotz (May 29, 2016)

View attachment 14244023


Couldn't risk the 12 year :-| waiting list for the BLRO. So waited just 4 months for this ;-)


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Keeping the rotation going....


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Clint Wednesday..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

114060 SubC back on my wrist today


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

Elation hasn't worn off. Day two of wearing this beauty.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

O-:









Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Morning commuter...










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## gary4421944 (May 7, 2019)

Here's my recent Tudor Chrono purchase


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kennkez (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Im wearing Rolex GMT Master II ( 126710BLRO ) aka "Rolex PEPSI" with Custom Oyster Bracelet..


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Alternating between the Explorer and the Polar









brother of OoO


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

raja_3012 said:


>


Nice lighting and great photos, man.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

deozed said:


> Nice lighting and great photos, man.


Appreciate your kind words


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello...

View attachment 14246779


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iPX


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono today


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sd16660 (May 12, 2019)

GMT Master II









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Almost 30 years with this one. Enjoying it more today than the day I bought it.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The British fry up..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Gentlemen HAGW!!


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Friday 

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SDc


----------



## jefhihuabi (Apr 20, 2018)

Black Bay Bronze...love how the bronze gets its own individual patina when exposed to the air.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Looking forward to a great summer weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSignor1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Wearing a new milgauss and loving it!


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Haven't rocked this baby in a while, 1984 ref 6694









brother of OoO


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Matte dial loveliness today ,


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iPX


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Have a great weekend guys


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Saturday gents.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Working on the weekend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy SaτυdοrDay 










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez (Jun 5, 2018)

One of the more unique pieces from Rolex/Tudor


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

The Tudor and seamaster sure have taken a back seat to this one recently


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Explorer


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sleepy Sunday time here... good day gents !


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Tudor back on while I test the PR on the OP.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

S&G


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Rocking the DSSD today.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4A (Nov 2, 2007)

Tudor GMT today for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Better than Rolex or Tudor!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

BB58 on a blushark pajama strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Decorator (Dec 20, 2012)

Got this yesterday! The dial and bezel are beautiful!
View attachment 14258227


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Hmmm...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy on today


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello chaps, hope you guys are doing well !
Not posting much this year but still going strong 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

BB Chrono today! Changed it back to bracelet for the summer.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a great Wednesday gents...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Timeless classic










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Dougtman (Dec 7, 2018)

5513 on a leather strap for me today.


----------



## Dougtman (Dec 7, 2018)

16570


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

After playing with a couple of Seiko's over the past few days this one is back on my wrist again.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Another chrono


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB 41 today..










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mily Thursday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Drinking Fountain City Coffee while working in the City of Fountains


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sd 43 with some gentle rum









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Hey Rob, smashing photo as usual 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Hey Rob, smashing photo as usual
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thanks Alex, cheers mate!

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Remarkably warm morning for mid winter in Melbourne...
Have a great Friday all...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Good to be home.


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mad14 (Apr 9, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> View attachment 14266807


Lovely watch and suits the leather Strap.

The day-date in white gold is my grail, is this the 118239?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Mad14 said:


> Lovely watch and suits the leather Strap.
> 
> The day-date in white gold is my grail, is this the 118239?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, it's a real beautiful watch. I love day date combo. Thinking of getting a gold one too.


----------



## Mad14 (Apr 9, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> Yes, it's a real beautiful watch. I love day date combo. Thinking of getting a gold one too.


Ok thanks.

Is the gap between the lugs polished as well? On my datejust it's left unfinished.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pelagos Saturday..
Great weekend folks










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Still very much in the honeymoon phase with my BB58. (Also, I know this isn't the point of this thread, but this thing has gained <5 seconds in 2 weeks!)


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

5B this past #TudorThursday... b-)









...and GMT for TGIF ;-)


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

Tudor will be tomorrow









Sent from my aqualand


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

16660 from '86









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

LV


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Just a slight swivel of the wrist and she goes from grey to silver. Just love the Rolex sunburst dial.

Happy Saturday.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

New Air-King


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## juventus (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Sea Dweller









Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some bluesy..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a happy weekend


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sunday Sub...










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Rarely seen


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Rarely seen


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Admiring my Air-King while wearing my OP39.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB41..










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Pepsi please!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My 14060M with my new wallet from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Feeling good this Monday. Enjoy yours, gents.


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Focused on...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Sub!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Tuesday time


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Going with the 18238 today.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Alpen story continues...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK again today


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

16600 on Erikas strap:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Daytona in the big city. Have a great day, gents.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

sportura said:


> Daytona in the big city. Have a great day, gents.


Come on up to Maine so I can buy you a lobster roll ; )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a great Wednesday blokes !


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Back with the black bay steel. Love snapping pictures of everyday perspectives.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

GMT


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

DJ 1601









Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## Wicing (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cheers chaps









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black bay.. wonderful arvo.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Still the same...


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

*Happy July 4th To You All.*


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Happy 4th everybody. Spending the long weekend visiting family. Usually I travel with the Exp2, but it is in for a service. AK today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Friday has landed...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Wearing some _red, white & blue _this 4th July!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF
Pic from yesterday









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Hallstatt...


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

The ultimate sport watch....


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Hit 100 degrees in the Northeast yesterday. Trying to stay cool.


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

A Black Bay S&G!


----------



## Tomminator855 (Mar 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Verdi said:


> The ultimate sport watch....
> View attachment 14285565


I wish someday this one will be available with a bigger size
Love the explorer

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K today.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

I have to be honest, if it was any bigger I would hv not bought it. 39mm is max for
me...



alex79 said:


> I wish someday this one will be available with a bigger size
> Love the explorer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

I have to be honest, if it was any bigger I would hv not bought it. 39mm is max for
me...



alex79 said:


> I wish someday this one will be available with a bigger size
> Love the explorer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Perfect summer watch this
Cheers


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

I love day lume, or in this case, morning lume


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah, feeling the July 5 vibe...


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

It has been weeks (months?) since I've worn my trusty Hulk. Too long. Such an easy wearing watch.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Have a great weekend guys.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Have a great weekend guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic Kris !


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Great pic Kris !


Thanks a lot mate.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Like Indy...


----------



## mrenvy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainCustard (Jun 8, 2019)

Normally I wear an office watch Monday to Friday. Either a vintage Rolex or this 2008 Air King.

At weekends I normally wear a sports watch, but today I just could not be bothered.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iPX


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Black Tie wedding tonight, going to see some high school acquaintances for the first time in 35 years, time to whip out the heavy artillery.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mostly rotate my no date watches but wearing my 116600 SD4K for the second day in a row. Gentlemen HAGW.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Black Tie wedding tonight, going to see some high school acquaintances for the first time in 35 years, time to whip out the heavy artillery.


Sporty are you trying to make a fashion statement wearing that Daytona to a black tie event? If so, good for you!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Nice combo Rob. Thanks for the information regarding B&R Bands. Just ordered one.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

5959HH said:


> 116600 SD4K today.


Rip... need to check out this one next time we meet.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


> Rip... need to check out this one next time we meet.


Will do.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sub..










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_35°C, have (pool) gear, will travel. To the nearest pool._ b-)


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Nice combo Rob. Thanks for the information regarding B&R Bands. Just ordered one.


Thanks Rip!
hope you enjoy the strap, what color combo did you get?

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks Rip!
> hope you enjoy the strap, what color combo did you get?
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Thanks Rob; just plain black with black stitching.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Explorer


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

A 5512 on my small wrist









follow me @beckham1972sg


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Trying out a battery powered bike with my BBS. b-)

I signed up on a waiting list for Explorer I last week. I am on a waiting list at three different ADs. All said it would be over a year... dang it seems so long to wait. It will be my first Rolex so I have to buy it new and to experience it all. :roll:


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sassi said:


> View attachment 14290665
> 
> 
> Trying out a battery powered bike with my BBS. b-)
> ...


BBS is a fantastic watch to pass the wait time with! I'm really enjoying the BBS I just picked up, but I'm wearing my weekend date free watch right now, the BBB eta.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

The BBB eta









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks Rip!
> hope you enjoy the strap, what color combo did you get?
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Rob I just referenced your Tudor / B&R combo in the "My Little Collection" thread. Maybe post a picture or two of yours if you have a chance.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

sluggerx5 said:


> BBS is a fantastic watch to pass the wait time with! I'm really enjoying the BBS I just picked up, but I'm wearing my weekend date free watch right now, the BBB eta.


That is very true. I have been wearing my BBS a lot lately. Maybe a bit too much. Took it to a friend's bachelor party. Here is the result. But then again I buy my watches to be worn and now I have something to remember the great times by. b-)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

214270 back on my wrist today.


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Rob I just referenced your Tudor / B&R combo in the "My Little Collection" thread. Maybe post a picture or two of yours if you have a chance.


Hey Rip, Done!

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sassi said:


> That is very true. I have been wearing my BBS a lot lately. Maybe a bit too much. Took it to a friend's bachelor party. Here is the result. But then again I buy my watches to be worn and now I have something to remember the great times by. b-)
> 
> View attachment 14290937


...easier to explain to the partner than a face tattoo


----------



## CaptainCustard (Jun 8, 2019)

1965 two tone Oyster Perpetual.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Lazy Sunday patio time


----------



## CaptainCustard (Jun 8, 2019)

Crabtree said:


> Lazy Sunday patio time
> View attachment 14292181


Stunning!

Is that your 1972 DateJust?


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

CaptainCustard said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Is that your 1972 DateJust?


Thank you! This is my 1603 DJ, from 1974.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Have a great week, watch gang.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Back in the office... ;(


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday night, Oyster and electric light... have a great week gents.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I usually wear my old sub (16800) with everything, but had a suit on (a rare occurrence) today at the office, and figured I'de wear this.....


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Sea Dweller









Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

Today, the BB58 on a Auburn single pass nato from crown and buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Why in the world would I want any other grail watch? Time to move on. Grail sorted.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Love the way the blue looks in some light.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Killarney said:


> Why in the world would I want any other grail watch? Time to move on. Grail sorted.


Still the best looking GMT in my opinion


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some peps..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sub for today.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Vintage today. '64 was a good year.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> Vintage today. '64 was a good year.


Stunning, bloke... just beautiful


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pimmsley said:


> Stunning, bloke... just beautiful


Thank you, kind sir. Took me decades to find it, brings me such joy every time I strap it on.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> Thank you, kind sir. Took me decades to find it, brings me such joy every time I strap it on.


You are welcome, worth the journey... Wear it in good health Sporty


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Dj


----------



## Tarek307 (Mar 19, 2019)

16800 Early Ref with matte dial..


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

116520


----------



## elom44 (Apr 26, 2017)

My 1967 Air-King 5500, catching the morning sun.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Earlier today...


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

New Pelly LHD for me today. Cheers!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK seems to be my grab-on-the-fly watch these days.


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Taken yesterday but still wearing it today. Legibility on the Pelagos is so good. In bright mid day sun it looks like the crystal is missing and at night you need to throw a pillow over it as the lume makes it look like daylight.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Tarek307 said:


> 16800 Early Ref with matte dial..


Nice! Here's my 16800 on leather as well.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

If you know, you know.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Thursday, gents.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Trying my new Pelagos on rubber today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Going with the "poor man's Daytona" today 









brother of OoO


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

LV today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sea-Dweller


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Wore the Pelagos for workout tonight...


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Double Post


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Friday COB... Weekend is here for us Aussies, have a great one all...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

fenil123 said:


> View attachment 14301671





yngrshr said:


> View attachment 14301719





MuckyMark said:


>


Three in a row b-)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

HAGWE...all.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

14060M


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

TGIF

View attachment 14303247


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Daytona


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

214270 Explorer I again today.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

harry_flashman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grass? This can't possibly be in Seoul...


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

deozed said:


> Grass? This can't possibly be in Seoul...


AstroTurf...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello!!

Desk diving...










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Tudo 









iPX


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Saturday, gentlemen.


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Something blue..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing my 116138 DJ36 today and tomorrow.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Nothing beats the Oyster, but I like the 114060 on NATO more than I thought I would.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

At a Wedding wearing a classic dj 36mm









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sub C today.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Summer


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Good morning to all!!

Guys I have a question, for my BB rubber B or Everest? Which you prefer better? I thing prefer rubber B because the black colour seems like dial of BB... what you say?










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

My favourite weekend watch









brother of OoO


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Gorgeous day (and I mean _gorgeous_) in Central Park NYC yesterday afternoon. Have a great Sunday, gents.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

batman1345 said:


> Good morning to all!!
> 
> Guys I have a question, for my BB rubber B or Everest? Which you prefer better? I thing prefer rubber B because the black colour seems like dial of BB... what you say?


The answer is: both. They both look great. But yes, black straps really pull the black dial forward and it's a special and different look that way.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

sportura said:


> The answer is: both. They both look great. But yes, black straps really pull the black dial forward and it's a special and different look that way.


Thank you!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lwithtime (Jul 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Shark hunting with my Explorer II...


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

sluggerx5 said:


> The BBB eta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The most underrated BB, IMO. I have the BBN ETA and still smile every time I see this one. Maybe I need both 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

GMT Master II


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

F1 Sunday


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one all...
Dave










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiMon (Mar 3, 2013)

This thing. I like the stock bracelet fine, but this one is way more comfortable.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Cosmograph


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB 41 today.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello

happy week ahead


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello

happy week ahead

View attachment 14310739


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Twistin' by the pool...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SubC today. Happy Monday gentlemen.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

- 14060M -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## SkiMon (Mar 3, 2013)

Trying out another favorite Seiko strap.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

DJ while watch window shopping.


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

114060


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Rocking the 41 today.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Initially I put on my 114060 SubC









But then switched to my 116600 SD4K

Although the maxi case wide lugs bothers some, I have no problem. I think the two pictures above illustrate more taper with the SD4K lugs but took a couple of closeups to better illustrate the difference. In many ways the 116600 SD4K might be the perfect culmination of the 40mm six-digit diver that had only a brief three-year run. 
















Obviously the SD4K is on the left and the SubC is on the right.


----------



## soycowboy (Jan 8, 2018)

Keeping it vintage with a Mosaic 1550









IG: oysterfossils

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

The sub (16800) is heading in for a much needed service. So today (and quite possibly for a good while) i am wearing this...


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

The sub (16800) is heading in for a much needed service. So today (and quite possibly for a good while) i am wearing this...

View attachment 14314367


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

^^^ Is this a Rolex dial on a Samsung watch?


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes,


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

jaycwb said:


> Yes,
> 
> View attachment 14315551


 amazing

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great hump day, gents.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K again today.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sportura said:


> Have a great hump day, gents.


Sporty are you wearing your Daytona or your DJ41 on your left wrist?


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Vintage Precision


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

Threw on a blue/red NATO...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

OP39 in white today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

This old thing









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tudor Black Bay Red (or Burgundy) at work in the harsh Australian Outback. ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tudor Black Bay Red (or Burgundy) at work in the harsh Australian Outback. ;-)

View attachment 14317083


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black bay blue in black and white.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Pepsi


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Wearing my beater to take care of my girlfriend's dog while she and her fam went on a roadtrip to California.

Wouldn't want to have my Rolex go anywhere near this old mutt


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

BB58 with parking garage lume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

BB58 with a Crown and Buckle single pass nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Milgauss


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

MM300 today but no doubt a Rolex back on my wrist again tomorrow.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Greece


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Greece

View attachment 14319281


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hulky Friday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Throwback Friday. Enjoy yours, gents.


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

Back on bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Friday is a SubC day.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers to the weekend

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Got a call out of the blue from my AD yesterday they had a few watches I may be interested in.

Pulled the trigger on an Explorer.

Honestly never really considered it, but figured what the hell.

I can't believe how well it wears!

Will be rocking it for a while 

Have a great weekend!

Cheers!


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Rainy day...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Air-King on new RubberB


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

My faithful workhorse









brother of OoO


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

LVc


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 14311541
> 
> 
> - 14060M -
> ...


That's a lovely shot.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Atop the Lunar Module exhibit shot two years ago at the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Black bay steel, coffee and the Open Championship. Happy Saturday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## adamz28 (May 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Have a good Saturday, Gents!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Explorer I today. So hot in Dallas today I had to open the Easylink.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


> Air-King on new RubberB


That RubberB looks great on the AK. Green stripe gives nice contrast.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sub C Sunday..










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Krish47 said:


> Sub C Sunday..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Date SubC rocks but Saturday afternoon in N Texas rather than Sunday.


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

My Blue DJ


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Just put a new band on:


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Sub LVc diving with 2 dozen kids ranging 3-8 years old jacked up on cake and ice cream.

Yippee.....


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

DJ


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

214270 today


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

My go anywhere do everything watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

5959HH said:


> 214270 today


The Mrs was wearing my Explorer again...so I'm left without choice...









brother of OoO


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

BLNR on Oyster.

(Is this now a "Mark I"?)


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Picked the right weekend to take my 7 year old to the Baseball Hall of Fame.

Go Yanks!


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

On a plane in Kalispell waiting for maintenance crew. Heading back to Denver today and off to South Dakota in the morning.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> The Mrs was wearing my Explorer again...so I'm left without choice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably healthier than having your Exp2 sitting at home on a winder.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Probably healthier than having your Exp2 sitting at home on a winder.


Or his better half purloin his Explorer II as well.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> Probably healthier than having your Exp2 sitting at home on a winder.


True. But since I have 16 watches and only two wrists...a few are bound to be on the winder 

brother of OoO


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Just cut the lawn. Going to have to go on vacation again. The tan is fading...


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB 41










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some mily for Monday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Monday with BLRO


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

....can't get the photo right. I am sorry.


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

From complexity to simplicity 
View attachment 14328711


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Gotta love meatloaf night.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Air-King on RubberB.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sportura said:


> Gotta love meatloaf night.


Don't let your meat loaf... heh heh... - FZ.. 81'


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chronograph


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Put this one back on for my business travel this week.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Have a great day gents!


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Tuesday with Daytona


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Some Bibimbap for lunch with my son yesterday. Have a great GMTuesday, gents.


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

58 on bracelet today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

While I'm in the shower


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Still hate Exploring the traffic daily....

Still loving the watch!

Cheers!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

LovecK said:


> Tuesday with Daytona
> View attachment 14331559


That's one terrific pic mate...... :-!:-!
And obviously a nice watch ..


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Good day guy's










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

the best steel daytona, ever.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Gmt


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Eastwood Wednesday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> That's one terrific pic mate...... :-!:-!
> And obviously a nice watch ..


Thx mate, I love this watch and Pepsi weared today too... 
With LVc ideal summer watch collection


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Has this turned into the GMT thread or what?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Eastwood Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That CHNR is awesome! Best GMT Master in the Rolex lineup today if you ask me.

brother of OoO


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> That CHNR is awesome! Best GMT Master in the Rolex lineup today if you ask me.
> 
> brother of OoO


Indeed, love Clint Eastwood also 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Finally got the bracelet for my BB58









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainCustard (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## john9963 (Jan 21, 2019)

My white OP39 is on the wrist today


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

White OP39 for my meetings today.


----------



## banyoung (Jul 24, 2019)

covering fire !!

MY White OP 39


----------



## banyoung (Jul 24, 2019)

View attachment 14335919


covering fire !!

MY White OP 39


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Took a little day hike with my son today wearing the ExpII b-)

A view of the destination from the ground









Then from the top









































And back down at the lake below


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Seem a lot of white OP recently. I got mine and can’t help admiring its pure and simplicity. I don’t consider it is an entry level Rolex. I think it hold its own place firm and strong.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Milgy on the road...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Exploring the highest peak in the northeastern United States


----------



## Ocean Atlantic 84 (Jun 22, 2018)

Knives and Lint said:


> Took a little day hike with my son today wearing the ExpII b-)
> 
> A view of the destination from the ground
> 
> ...


Some amazing photos! What strap is that?


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy to be back in my sub after a week long 'speedy' wearing tribute to the mool landing 

Odly enough on the train this morning a bloke sitting opposite talking to a friend was wearing a pre ceramic sub ... we both noticed each others watches and smiled... ha !









...and one from the week


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Jordan.Dattoli said:


> Some amazing photos! What strap is that?


Many thanks my friend! It is an Erika's Originals (MN) strap.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Another day and another hike with my kids. Wearing the Explorer II and visiting some creeks and waterfalls to cool off b-)


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TudorThursday


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

liwang22 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...Quite an apt title once i looked it up on google... lol

Enjoy your weekend when it arrives... here in Melbourne it's about 2 hrs from quitting time  I'm excited.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

An awesome Friday. Enjoy yours, gents.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Just came in yesterday. Picked it up preowned from another forum member. Love it already! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Titanium is best to endure the sweltering summer heat...


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Blue again...


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

I have been wearing my polar 5 digit since it was serviced a couple weeks ago. Decided to mix it up and put on the AK.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanpenal0sa (Jun 7, 2019)

Here is my Tudor BB58


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Good weekend guys.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Week coming to a close and time enjoy some good whisky.

Yamazaki 12yr coming up

Have a great weekend!

Cheers!


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Knives and Lint said:


> Took a little day hike with my son today wearing the ExpII b-)
> 
> A view of the destination from the ground


Magnificent. Nothing like quality time with family.

Cheers friend!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Air-King = Beach King


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

jwillee said:


> Magnificent. Nothing like quality time with family.
> 
> Cheers friend!


Indeed! It's great to see that my children have developed a love for the outdoors that I know will last. They say all their friends talk about their parents dragging them hiking, but I'm lucky that my kids are always eager to go. It's made for some amazing memories b-)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great weekend, gentlemen.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Seadweller!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Explorer today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This...


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Today I am wearing my Rolex Air King


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Sunday coffee time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Got any better Rolex duo?


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

raja_3012 said:


> Got any better Rolex duo?


Yep, that trio...


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

LovecK said:


> Yep, that trio...
> View attachment 14344975


Naah.. now don't change the rules of the game. The deal was a duo and now you made a trio.. how about this?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Have a good one fellows









brother of OoO


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

raja_3012 said:


> Naah.. now don't change the rules of the game. The deal was a duo and now you made a trio.. how about this?












I surely admire the rest of my esteemed colleagues trios, however...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My single, though hope to post duo soon..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BB 41 today.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Didn’t understand the pure simplicity until I got this OP 39


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

pitiwong said:


> Didn't understand the pure simplicity until I got this OP 39


Nice mate..

And you have my BB41 in the background. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

May do some yachting..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

raja_3012 said:


> Naah.. now don't change the rules of the game. The deal was a duo and now you made a trio.. how about this?


Perfect! Nothing more to say...


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

This morning with this....










Then switching to this.....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Looks like another beautiful weather week in the US Northeast, hope it's great where you are.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Checking in:-!. Happy Monday


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, no TudoRolex today :-/ 









iPX


----------



## dankovfilm1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Loving this new two tone.


----------



## SkiMon (Mar 3, 2013)

BB58 today. Still experimenting with different bands and straps.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

I love the Bose Tone Match...


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice and hot. Figs starting to push the second crop.

Hopefully the birds leave them alone!


----------



## banyoung (Jul 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

My late father's Tudor circa 1960


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Enjoying the summer this GMTuesday. Hope yours is just as hot.


----------



## J-Rob (Apr 4, 2012)

I guess I forgot about Speedy Tuesday... oh well


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Greece &#8230;

Tudor BB rose edition


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Greece &#8230;

Tudor BB rose edition

View attachment 14350079


----------



## adagioca (Apr 9, 2018)

BB58 on the Crown and Buckle Chevron Night + Forest.


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Wearing my Air King, but here with my brother's Sub:


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

J-Rob said:


> I guess I forgot about Speedy Tuesday... oh well


...Speedy wha ? :-d

Lovely piece


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

My 1950's reference 7909, back on the rivet bracelet









brother of OoO


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

British transport + exp II









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

I love this blue sunburst dial under the green glass...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great WednesDaytona everyone.


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Let the car do the driving last night so I could appreciate the amazing sunburst dial on my DJ41.


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)

Let the car do the driving last night so I could appreciate the amazing sunburst dial on my DJ41.

View attachment 14351893


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

My first Tudor...


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Rainy and sunny


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Table grape season ramping up!

Been out all week assessing the crop in 104 degree heat!

Looks to be a good year though starting out late.

Cheers!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have been spending a lot of time with this.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

This week is moving rather quickly. Have a great day, gents.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

From yesterday...


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

Board meeting today...one of 5 Rolex in the room


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Air-King on RubberB.


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sky dive ?

Have a great Friday gents...


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm going classic today


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

TGIF! Now shall I go with the bracelet or leather...









brother of OoO


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Older Tudor Prince









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Black Bay on a vintage silver Tropic...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sub C










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Estradagy (Nov 26, 2017)

1968 DJ, still water resistant to 100m








Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

It's been a while since I've worn this so I think Root Beer Friday will turn into Root Beer Weekend.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some chilli oil and Pepsi..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Great morning on trail with the Ranger.


----------



## draperfish (Feb 10, 2019)

MuckyMark said:


>


That LHD is so cool, I almost picked it over the regular Pelagos! I just liked the white markers a little better than the beige.


----------



## draperfish (Feb 10, 2019)

MuckyMark said:


>


That LHD is so cool, I almost picked it over the regular Pelagos! I just liked the white markers a little better than the beige.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Evening with my Silver Dial Datejust


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Dog walk morning, beating the heat with the Polar


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Submariner, picked up yesterday









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Sunday trip with LV


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## adamz28 (May 7, 2011)

J-Rob said:


> I guess I forgot about Speedy Tuesday... oh well


This looks great!


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday Monday...


----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## chrusp (Mar 16, 2013)

Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Blue Monday


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Classic today..










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Good evening from Hue, Vietnam. Enjoying some R&R this week.


----------



## Taylor86 (Jul 17, 2019)

punlaj said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good with the older bracelet


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Exploring the bus.


----------



## ryanpenal0sa (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Very nice and crisp...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchfreak74 (Jul 25, 2019)

Yesterday 









Στάλθηκε από το BLA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## umutt (Nov 19, 2017)

.









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Shiny blue









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Today again...










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

It is Tuesday... sorry folks


----------



## Johnjm (Oct 21, 2016)

.








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Vacation on the beach means no Rolex this week. The so-called "Seiko Submariner" as it has the same size case and the crown at 3 o'clock.

I miss my BLRO so it's a Pepsi placeholder.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

sportura said:


> Vacation on the beach means no Rolex this week. The so-called "Seiko Submariner" as it has the same size case and the crown at 3 o'clock.
> 
> I miss my BLRO so it's a Pepsi placeholder.


The 90s Seiko goes great with the 90s Nautica swim trunks!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some bronze for Wednesday..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

In late after a long day. Took a ferry out to an island near the Canadian border today to do some Exploring. Headed up to the highest point, and despite some haze enjoyed an amazing view. On the ferry ride back I changed clothes in the back of the Jeep and then went for a nice steak. Exp II was right at home in both settings b-)


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Johnjm (Oct 21, 2016)

Subby









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

On the train home


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

OP39 and coffee while the kiddo eats yogurt..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

New (to me) OP!


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Stealth vibes









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

My BB36, still waiting for a new 36mm Explorer...


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Higs said:


> On the train home


Very cool. How did you modify the second hand? Was it painted by a technician or just replaced with an aftermarket hand?


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pelagos Friday.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Blanky Friday..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## maheshkkc (Jul 31, 2019)

North Flag


----------



## maheshkkc (Jul 31, 2019)

North Flag
View attachment 14375609


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Daytona


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Amazing how different this dial can look depending on the lighting!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Have a Great weekend guys.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## micasol (Aug 10, 2019)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Beautiful morning sitting out on my balcony overlooking pool and taking Spanky on a stroll.

BTW, my bezel is set for Rome time (I'm EST) for my upcoming trip (Aug. 20) to Italy , Spain , S. France , and Monaco 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Greetings from Greece


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## zenden212 (Jun 27, 2018)

Prince daydate


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

So happy to be back home from vacation, put the beater into storage, and get back in the Rolex game.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Gorgeous day for the Air King.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruce Wayne


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR  









iPX


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Sunday, gents.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Toxic Shiznit on 14060M


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday:-!


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Johnjm (Oct 21, 2016)

Rubber b day









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Enjoy your week folks!
I will enjoy it to...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

First Monday back from vacation usually is hard, but I'm feeling pretty good today.

Hope you have a great week, gents.


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)

View attachment 14383843


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

76214 today









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

The 16753 hasn't made it back into the safe after being chosen for Friday night's Paul Simon show


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a great Tuesday chaps...


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, Speedy Tuesday today ;-)


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Daytuesday, gents.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Just got my new 36mm Datejust.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Greece - Kos - Asklepion







PS: I am glad to live in 21st century


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Anniversary SD


----------



## mrtrinh (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Keep your fingers and toes away from these guys!


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## micasol (Aug 10, 2019)

Trekking today with skeleton Daytona 









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Minnesota summer evenings = Pepsi + sweatshirts.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

micasol said:


> Trekking today with skeleton Daytona


Just curious, when you buy this kind of modified watch, do they give you the original dial? Or the original Cerachrom bezel? I wonder why the replaced the on this with a different version.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay burgundy >>


----------



## Lealole (Dec 22, 2014)

New addition:


----------



## micasol (Aug 10, 2019)

harry_flashman said:


> Just curious, when you buy this kind of modified watch, do they give you the original dial? Or the original Cerachrom bezel? I wonder why the replaced the on this with a different version.


Originally was a 116520 means steel bezel, and with white dial, btw the bezel there's on is carbon, imo really much nicer than the ceramic one, finally here's a pics how is looking originally the 4130 movement 








And what's they have done with 








Have a 116500 too and some others Daytona and this one for me is just a level higher, and really more exclusive one than my others, I am one of this consumer than love seeing beautiful mechanics,

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good morning

Black Bay on my wrist


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Good morning from Greece










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good hump day, gentlemen.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

New in the family  









iPX


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Lukebor said:


> New in the family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats my friend!! It is beautiful!!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

batman1345 said:


> Congrats my friend!! It is beautiful!!
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


Thank You, my friend 

iPX


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SRHinVA (Apr 20, 2012)

My trusty Explorer...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Thursday already ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Beach club vibes!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Kids back in school today.

Seizing the opportunity to veg out by the pool and watch planes take off from SFO.

Perfect weather as it's about 86°

Cheers!


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Air King back on my wrist again. I love the slightly greater heft of the AK that wears exactly like the Milgauss.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


>


Ah life is good JMan.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great 'Tona Thursday, gents.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

From yesterday


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

My go to watch now...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th+-


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Wandering around aimlessly today.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The one I would keep if I could only keep one....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Not much Exploring today. Just keeping myself occupied as I wait for my kids to be ready for their ride home b-)


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Summer SeaDweller


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

Black bay for a change









SM-N960U


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT master II









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Banana Hulk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

DJ Friday, have a good one...


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happened to click a good pic, thought of sharing it.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Offroading with the GMT, usefull to find my north 









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Eastwood Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Higs said:


> On the train home





coffeebreak said:


> Very cool. How did you modify the second hand? Was it painted by a technician or just replaced with an aftermarket hand?


Sorry - I missed your post. The second hand is from a Yacht Master. The previous owner had the work done. You may also notice that the bezel has been blasted so it now has a matt finish. Also the side of the case have been brushed to the same grade as the lug tops (although that's not obvious from the photo). The only issue is that the bracelet sides weren't done at the same time - previous owner used to wear it on a Nato. I have a few marks on the clasp after 4 years of ownership. When I have a few more marks on the clasp I'll get it tidied up and have the bracelet sides brushed at the same time.

I know modifying Rolexes can be a divisive subject for some but I think it's quite subtle and it's my watch and I like it so that's good for me.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Have a great weekend guys.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Patina'd 1601 , with some crackles , and my son's 4th birthday today, taking family for lunch!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great weekend, gents.


----------



## kz1000a2 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT while offroading 









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Beach weekend









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sunday ..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## blueoracle (Jan 10, 2019)

Turn-O-Graph!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Morning coffee from my girl...


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Happy sunday! Im so sleepy my kid woke me up from 4am.. everything is a blur right now lol









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Gents, returning after a good while... Need to catch up on the posts... Wore this last night... Cheers


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

DP


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLRO


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Goes great with airport lounges...


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Exploring with my Datejust.


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Goes with everything









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

By the Light of the Silvery Moon

Nice shot. I can almost imagine the sound of the waves in that night air.


TreiseKL said:


> View attachment 14399095


----------



## sd16660 (May 12, 2019)

First year production GMT Master II with ceramic bezel









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Picking blueberries on the mountainside wearing the ExpII b-)


----------



## SpaceLuxury (Jul 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT 









iPX


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m``


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

GMTs


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sub today 

Have a great Tuesday all

















(Photo bomb seagull...)


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Wish you a nice day!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Sub today
> 
> Have a great Tuesday all
> 
> ...


You're lucky the seagull didn't steal your lunch!


----------



## ryanpenal0sa (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a good Tuesday, gents.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're lucky the seagull didn't steal your lunch!


Good advice, I will keep this on sight...









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You're lucky the seagull didn't steal your lunch!


Dogbert... it tried, I'm not joking... I had a salad in a container to take back to work and the cheeky bugger tried to get access while I took the second shot :-d

Edit: there has to be a joke about 'seagull movements' in here somehere, right ?!? ;p


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

In the misty moonlight... any place is alright...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some milgauss for Wednesday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Way back home...










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Little bit of a changeup with the DJ41 today. Have a good day, gents.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Don't need a date on holiday!


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Out wandering in fresh fig ranches today.

Tonnage looks excellent the season!

Cheers!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Maybe this should be in Sporty's side shot thread...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some pepsi








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Wearing My Current Favourite Rolex


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sub C










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

14060M


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

GMTc on nato :cheers:


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Explorer I today


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Waiting on flight in Admirals Club.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice day today... Have a great Friday all !


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Got a nice ride in on the beach tonight








cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

anybody have a snow shovel?


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

GMT


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


Mate, That strap looks nice..

Is that an everest strap?


----------



## BreitLight (Jan 20, 2012)

The ole farteen o'sixty M.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

MuckyMark said:


>


That looks *excellent*.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

GMTGIF.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Happy Friday, gents.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Indeed









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Safe travels


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

New camera day! shout-out to the old one pictured here. Sony RX100 gen1. This thing has been through alot with me; carried daily, traveled cross-country, explored the wilderness, dropped on rocks, drenched in storms, even fell in a creek with me once (I held it up and saved it :-d); and it has always served me well. Almost every pic I've posted here on the forums was with this camera. Just picked up the new Mk7 b-)


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Knives and Lint said:


> New camera day! shout-out to the old one pictured here. Sony RX100 gen1. This thing has been through alot with me; carried daily, traveled cross-country, explored the wilderness, dropped on rocks, drenched in storms, even fell in a creek with me once (I held it up and saved it :-d); and it has always served me well. Almost every pic I've posted here on the forums was with this camera. Just picked up the new Mk7 b-)
> 
> View attachment 14415865


Thank you for the story behind the pic and your posted pics 

Fantastic and congrats


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, That strap looks nice..
> 
> Is that an everest strap?


Thanks, it's a Crafter Blue


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Knives and Lint said:


> New camera day! shout-out to the old one pictured here. Sony RX100 gen1. This thing has been through alot with me; carried daily, traveled cross-country, explored the wilderness, dropped on rocks, drenched in storms, even fell in a creek with me once (I held it up and saved it :-d); and it has always served me well. Almost every pic I've posted here on the forums was with this camera. Just picked up the new Mk7 b-)
> 
> ]


Thanks for the great photos and time for the good camera to take a rest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Thank you for the story behind the pic and your posted pics
> 
> Fantastic and congrats


Now we need the story behind the photographer


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pelagos










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## antorizzu1 (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

LV


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

A rose and a smile. Going with the original 79220b Blue today. The first Tudor in my collection.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

It's seen lots of wrist time


----------



## TripleC (Jan 23, 2018)

116710LN on a Carty Bond NATO. Cut the second strap to make it fit more flush. Lovin' this look -- the LN is underrated for its strap versatility!


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLRO


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Pretty good on a hot day!

Cheers!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Summer vibes


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Definitely a favorite.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday morning blues...

Have a great day all !


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wedding szn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

Daytona


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Clint









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

Tudor gmt


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## texasjwj (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## nurseford25 (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Fortunate to have added the 126660 to my 116660...
Glad to have both in rotation now
All the best
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Classic Five Digit GMT today!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a wonderful GMThursday, gents.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

A different type of GMT for me


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

I’m just crazy about the Blue


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK back on my wrist for next couple of days.


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

GMT


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

And again today, had it on just for an hour, but captured what it really looks like quite well in this pic I think


----------



## texasjwj (Aug 26, 2019)

Bought this a few days ago - a phone from my test drive.


----------



## texasjwj (Aug 26, 2019)

Bought this a few days ago - a photo from my test drive.

View attachment 14431111


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Rockin' the 5B this TudorThursday


----------



## LSA916 (Aug 27, 2019)

My first morning wearing a Rolex. Just barely picked it up from the AD yesterday evening.


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

raja_3012 said:


>


Raja, your shirts are like your watches: NUTS!!!!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Been wearing it all week  Have a great Friday all...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

LSA916 said:


> My first morning wearing a Rolex. Just barely picked it up from the AD yesterday evening.
> 
> View attachment 14431585


A special day indeed ! Congrats and welcome


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Platinum Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

goodmorning from Greece


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Pepsi in the shade.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Pepsi in the sun.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Good evening from Hong Kong, have a good weekend gentlemen









brother of OoO


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Friday morning commute









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

On new Rubber B strap.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

Wearing my new piece on a new Crown and Buckle supreme single pass grey nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

BBB on Omega Nato :cheers:


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

LSA916 said:


> My first morning wearing a Rolex. Just barely picked it up from the AD yesterday evening.
> 
> View attachment 14431585


Congrats, enjoy it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Have a great weekend everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Tudor-less since this afternoon, I sold it after it had turned into a safe queen.. 

Still owning my Explorer and Planet Ocean though


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

Bob'sWatches said:


> View attachment 14433901
> 
> 
> 16550 explorer with cream rail dial.


What bracelet is that? The OEM?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

Pepsi


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Love this one!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

DJ36 today and tomorrow.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Hard to believe it's been 10 months since this watch came into my life, it's first photos above.

God bless you, BLRO.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Just finished servicing my new transitional tudor 76100 from 1984. Finished at 3am!










ChronoLigne.com


----------



## LSA916 (Aug 27, 2019)

Four days in, and it hasn't left my wrist except to sleep and shower...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

No boating here today...best wishes to all those celebrating Fathers day ...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Summer Saturday


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Sports Illustrated


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

GTM today.. :cheers:


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

My 1st time seeing the 1st on the date wheel








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Again today. Guys HAGW what is left of it.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT


----------



## dg8dg7 (Jul 28, 2019)

DonLuis said:


> Just finished servicing my new transitional tudor 76100 from 1984. Finished at 3am!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is stunning.

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Such a fine Sunday for a baseball game.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

One and only Rolex Sub...for now😊.

Have a great Sunday:-!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a great Monday all...
First working dsy of Spring.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Surfers Paradise (Gold Coast), Queensland, Australia!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SkiMon (Mar 3, 2013)

BB 58 most every day this summer









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Taylor86 (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some hulk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Gmt2c


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sassi said:


> View attachment 14439069


That's a stunner !


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Tudor Love this watch...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Rainy day today but it was beautiful yesterday. Have a good week, gents.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Smith Rocks, Oregon







,


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Been awhile since I gave the 41 some wrist time. Apologies, my good friend.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

14060


----------



## AndrewG123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Tudor Submariner 79190 today


----------



## AndrewG123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Accidental duplicate post (removed)...disregard


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

New one ;-)


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Always a reason to wear my datejusts..









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Well...


----------



## SkiMon (Mar 3, 2013)

Still the bb58 most every day.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Explorer I back on my wrist again today.


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Steel&Gold


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## AndrewG123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Pre Tiger Today


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Just picked up a white 39mm OP today. Such a nice watch









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah! Congrats GregBe, mine says hello


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

Pelagos









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

214270 again today


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

OP36









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

Decided to take the BB41 to the beach this week and leave Rolex in the safe. Love walking off the deck into the sand. Time to go surfcasting again.


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Friday y'all...


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Good look charm for tomorrow.

ChronoLigne.com


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

BB58 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesduc848 (Jul 30, 2019)

I've been lurking here for a little bit, but decided to finally contribute. Happy Friday, fellas. Mike.


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)

Incoming! will post a better pic as soon as I wear it.


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)

gert17 said:


>


That's an awesome combo.


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

fenil123 said:


> That's an awesome combo.


Thanks ! :cheers:


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Friday, gents.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

This one started the week and is now ending it... Happy Friday and have a great weekend all!


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## AndrewG123 (Sep 2, 2013)

BB58 Today


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Explorer back on the wrist


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Windy morning, waiting for the storms...


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Magarita, pesto, Sub --> beautiful day!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Waiting on the car wash









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Air-King today and tomorrow (maybe).


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Still wearing this since saturday









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

30 minutes to kickoff. Have a great Sunday*

* Except Patriots fans.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chronograph


----------



## AndrewG123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Technically from last nights RedBar meetup!


----------



## mikesduc848 (Jul 30, 2019)

Happy Monday!! Even these beauties are becoming scarce.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK again today


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

, M

Okay, Monday, let's see what you have!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

BLNR Jubilee FTW! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


@Panerol Forte gave some interesting impressions of the Hulk earlier today on the "How many Sub Hulk versions were made?" thread. IMHO the Hulk might well be the most interesting dive watch Rolex has ever made.


----------



## AndrewG123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Blue 76214 today


----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)

2004 flat s
Been dropped.
Frozen. 
Forgotten. 
Remembered.
Reworn and keeping - 2spd without ever being serviced.







Nobodys going to try to me that Rolex is overpriced. 
Cost me then £2350 at an AD. 
Would not hesitate to buy another at three times the price but do prefer this model to the clunckier looking ceramic imo.


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## dg8dg7 (Jul 28, 2019)

Step aside boys, grandpa's making an appearance!









Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

Exp2 handset flecto'









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nighthawk77 (Jun 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mikesduc848 (Jul 30, 2019)

Celebrating Tuesday with the best (IMO) DJ41 configuration.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Greece !!!!!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## McLeod (May 5, 2016)

My 78 16014 Linen Dial ( new hands for now )


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Pepsi goodness



















Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## ryanpenal0sa (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Stormy days are when the OP's super-power (personal ray of sunshine) is most impressive.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Couldn't decide...so both got some action.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I'm quite a fan of the 12th.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT at night today. Still 11th over here









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

5959HH said:


> @Panerol Forte gave some interesting impressions of the Hulk earlier today on the "How many Sub Hulk versions were made?" thread. IMHO the Hulk might well be the most interesting dive watch Rolex has ever made.


Yep.. I read that... and concluded mine is the MK-III version.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

This one gets so much wrist time.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Red&Blue for #TudorThursday :-!


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Ready for a No Date Weekend.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Air King once again today and tomorrow. Gents HAGW!!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy finally a fabulous Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewG123 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Great weekend folks.


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Did some shuffling of my collection and consolidated to two

Rolex OP39 white and Tudor Black Bay.

Pretty happy with these two.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)

Had to go with the explorers this wk, took a trip to the national parks!

https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/5033123


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Batman Jubilee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

The new Tudor Black Bay Chrono Dark


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Saturday Watch, simplistically easygoing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Chilling Saturday with the Sub









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Millionaire Bacon at brunch!

Cheers!


----------



## ReactorMonk (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Sub Friday, JLC Saturday. Have a good weekend all..



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaetano.ricci (Sep 12, 2019)

ready for sunday morning...









Inviato dal mio BLA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Have a great Sunday, gentlemen.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Thx and 4U2!


----------



## ericht (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sub Sunday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## hobby5253 (Aug 9, 2018)

79220R- Love it.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

116613LB










WKK


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m+-


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Air King again today in honor of the fantastic thread initiated by @Panerol Forte


----------



## GulfCoastWatch (Jul 25, 2019)

Can finally post in these groups. Rocking my SD43 that I recently picked up from my AD over the weekend. Loving it.


----------



## GulfCoastWatch (Jul 25, 2019)

On another note I need to learn how to make these not so massive haha.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## azcats1818 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Back with my 1601 on strap and endlinks today









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Off with my Air King and on with my 116600 SD4K, another unloved watch until it was discontinued after a brief three-year run.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Pelly baby!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sub C today










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

BB58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehan87 (Jan 13, 2019)

The new BLNR


----------



## AndrewG123 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

BLNR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

This lemon Buckley DJ









IG: analogcaliber


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

That blue is mesmerizing....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

GMT in NYC. Have a wonderful Wednesday, gents.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K again today


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

My new (as of yesterday) one ... it's amazing how the dial can change in different light.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## netsurfr (Aug 19, 2019)

Sporting my Sub today. Made a stop at the Rolex jewlery shop and of course now I'm tempted to do something!


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Tudor GMT


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

The week is progressing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

quick pic, no filter


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Clint









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Open Nine Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Another day another shirt same Pelly!


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)

Looks surprisingly good on a leather strap.


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)

View attachment 14485985


Looks surprisingly good on a leather strap.


----------



## Lealole (Dec 22, 2014)

Every day since purchased on 8/6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Exploring Rhodes (Greece)


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Same watch as yesterday, except she's on a strap today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

Super stoked to have landed this beauty!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy Friday gentlemen.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## cbfurg (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axlwatches (Jul 10, 2019)

Got a little custom band action going on


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Watching the rugby!!!


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

This guy again. Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## gaetano.ricci (Sep 12, 2019)

Inviato dal mio BLA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Not mine, just giving it a try... love the blue dial










Ps. Needs a new glass, this one is all wrong.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

First Rolex! 
16610 Sub Date from 2002. After months of research on various models, I discovered that the holes case ended for the 16610 in 2003 but solid end links were introduced in 2001. So I jumped on this one when I found it. All-original parts and signed crystal.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub


----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

Mid 80s 16013 with a flawless blue dial


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## thewatchfinder (Aug 31, 2019)

Black as sky d









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor 79270









brother of OoO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK today


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha (Aug 11, 2017)

Picked this up yesterday, very pleased so far!


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Just drinking coffee guys and talking watches


----------



## CanuckMtTime (Feb 10, 2017)

SD43


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

6284









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Exploring...


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

39mm MkII

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pudm1998 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Good evening folks










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Morning coffee. Cheers all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Daytona


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

39mm MkII

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Explorer II today









brother of OoO


----------



## AndrewG123 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## jjspyder (May 1, 2018)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

This BB58 proportion feels like it was made to fit my 6 3/4" wrist perfectly. Soulmates from Heaven!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Driving down Sheikh Zayed Road in Dubai...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

214270 Explorer I still my all time favorite.


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

This 1 makes me  today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Holy deserted highway, Batman!


----------



## AndrewG123 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Exploring Rhodes (Greece)..
Yamas!


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

^^ just got back from Greece and I love me some Fix!
Kind of warm here today but Fall is in the air, leaves starting to fall. Taking the Saint Bernard for an afternoon walk with the Tudor


----------



## BillTX (Apr 22, 2019)

Got this in the mail today. Happy camper right here. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

BBN ETA on Tudor nato. Perfect watch for Friday night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Going with the Black Bay today









brother of OoO


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Portrait iPhone 11 Pro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

My first rolex ( and "luxery" watch ) bought it as a gift for my graduation but a little bit too early haha . Just got it yesterday. The blue dj 36mm. I am over the moon with it.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G973F met Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Haven't worn my sub in half a year. I've missed it!


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

Pepsi


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## gaetano.ricci (Sep 12, 2019)

Inviato dal mio BLA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BB


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## jgmvm2087 (Sep 21, 2018)

All steel DJ41 blue stick on oyster!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Long time without posting, hope you guys are well.
Cheers and happy Sunday! 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Properly proportioned Pepsi


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning, hope you all have a great work week. 
Back to the Tudor North Flag today


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

This one


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

16600 on a modern oyster bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## wristboyNZ (Aug 30, 2019)

koolpep said:


> Driving down Sheikh Zayed Road in Dubai...
> 
> View attachment 14502387


Such a lovely two tone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

In the office


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcoming October









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

I sold my blue BB41 earlier this year. I'd been planning on getting the GMT but didn't want two such similar watches.

Now there is just the GMT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Good evening folks










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

116520


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


>


Happy to see how dearly you are keeping this one 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a fabulous october chaps









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Happy to see how dearly you are keeping this one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thanks Alex, your GMT looks great!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my Tudor North Flag for hump day. Love the yellow accents and raised numerals on the dial.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

A little hike with the ExpII b-)


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to my Tudor North Flag for hump day. Love the yellow accents and raised numerals on the dial.


Such a unique Tudor there Brice... Looks amazing... Hope all is well... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to my Tudor North Flag for hump day. Love the yellow accents and raised numerals on the dial.


Such a unique Tudor there Brice... Looks amazing... Hope all is well... Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Such a unique Tudor there Brice... Looks amazing... Hope all is well... Cheers


Thank you Sri  that's what appealed to me in a sea of BBs. Plus it's the first Tudor with in house cal and with an added complication to boot. The dial is also really cool, the PR is a disc that rotates as opposed to a hand rotation over a subdial. I like that they used numerals and baton markers, not just the markers and they are high raised which adds depth to the dial


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

38mm Tudor Jumbo today


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

DJ41 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

GMT Thursday


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Crabtree said:


> GMT Thursday
> View attachment 14520157


Amazing ensemble there matey... Beautiful GMT


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

North Flag today


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Recently acquired 116503 Daytona with discontinued slate dial


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm wearing my Air King today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

79190, the last of the Tudor Submariners on a vintage wax cyan leather strap... Have a brilliant Friday!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jmcbooty83 said:


> Recently acquired 116503 Daytona with discontinued slate dial


I like that dial, congrats bud

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> 79190, the last of the Tudor Submariners on a vintage wax cyan leather strap... Have a brilliant Friday!


Nice combo my friend... Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

OP ref 1002 with a rare grey mosaic dial


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Nice combo my friend... Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Cheers fella... How are ya? What's your latest acquisition mate? Lost track of everything here lately  Have a great weekend mate... Cheers


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Cheers fella... How are ya? What's your latest acquisition mate? Lost track of everything here lately  Have a great weekend mate... Cheers


Hey hey matey!!
Been on fire lately, just got the BLNR and the pepsi haha.
All is well... Hope your are well too, love your pics on IG 
Cheers....

This now haha









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Hey hey matey!!
> Been on fire lately, just got the BLNR and the pepsi haha.
> All is well... Hope your are well too, love your pics on IG
> Cheers....
> ...


Wowzers! Sky Dweller there! You are on fire indeed matey  Looks amazing on your wrist... Cheers... HAGW


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Good morning, and happy Friday all!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great Friday... Cheers


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy TGIF









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Unexpected surprise. First day on my wrist and happy to own my Grailmaster:-!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Not a Bond watch... Happy James Bond Day


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Unsure why the Air-King is such a polarizing watch. Although the dial appears overly busy with the 3, 6 & 9 WG numbers, it's not noticeable to me when I wear my AK. For whatever reason I'm as likely to pick up my AK on the fly as anything else. I like the slightly thicker case and larger winding crown. HAGW guys!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Unsure why the Air-King is such a polarizing watch. Although the dial appears overly busy with the 3, 6 & 9 WG numbers, it's not noticeable to me when I wear my AK. For whatever reason I'm as likely to pick up my AK on the fly as anything else. I like the slightly thicker case and larger winding crown. HAGW guys!


I don't own one of these, but I've spotted them in the wild three times now, on other people's wrists. They look great! Very eye catching, with the little bit of color, but still subtle and classic.

This might just be one of those watches that it's easy to find fault with based on photos on the internet, but works well and looks great out in the real world where it matters.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

My experience exactly. I bought my Air-King more or less on a lark and have been amazed how nice it is. First time I saw pictures and even up close at an AD, I wasn’t all that impressed. But now ...


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Omega this evening


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Tudor sub









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Autumn here in Austria. 
Enjoy your Sunday guys!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor NF on Tudor rubber is quite the combo


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor NF on Tudor rubber is quite the combo


Such an incredibly legible piece...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gillja said:


> Such an incredibly legible piece...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I love it even more on the Pelagos rubber


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

14060


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191006/86f88ae0e1f6b0b297d56f035623b594.jpg[/IMG

Hope everyone's Sunday is going well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Timeless, always










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


>


What a beauty  you've had it for some time now  #keeper


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MOV said:


> Hope everyone's Sunday is going well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Couldn't see the pic


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> What a beauty  you've had it for some time now  #keeper


Yes, 4 years and several memories, and thank you for the kind compliments


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

My minty new-to-me 2002 16610. 
Holes case + solid end links.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday afternoon









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Finally got it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sublime213 (Jul 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pepsi-ing









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
I'm back to my Tudor NF on the Tudor rubber. Loving this set up and it's very comfortable


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Railmaster yesterday but put this one back on since it was still running.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

Same one I wear Monday - Friday. I wore it the entire workday yesterday without setting the time because it always stops over the weekend.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I'm back to my Tudor NF on the Tudor rubber. Loving this set up and it's very comfortable


Looks fantastic on rubber Brice 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gmt-ing









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Gmt-ing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It goes well with your batik 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Anyone want to get one of these to pair with their watch?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> It goes well with your batik
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man , good eye 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

That old reliable thing....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Gmt-ing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody cool there mate


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sri said:


> Bloody cool there mate


Thanks Sri 
Your Tudor is darn nice on that stap 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K today


----------



## metrocon (Apr 4, 2015)

New pickup, my first vintage and first Rolex -.1952 Oyster Perpetual Pre-Explorer:


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

metrocon said:


> New pickup, my first vintage and first Rolex -.1952 Oyster Perpetual Pre-Explorer:
> 
> View attachment 14535393


Stunning vintage Rolex... Pure class


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Leather for today.









Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

On a boring conference call so went ahead and took picture of my MT5621








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BB GMT is back on wrist today.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

My old Sub-date


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

A little hike with the ExpII today b-)

headed up there

















made it!
























back down


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

The iconic 114060

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

My 3 week old DJ41










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

metrocon said:


> New pickup, my first vintage and first Rolex -.1952 Oyster Perpetual Pre-Explorer:
> 
> View attachment 14535393


 money well spent... Congrats

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Following the 5 digit flow... 
Sorry poor quality image









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Date-Day for me

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

This Tudor Thursday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT Thursday 









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Rolex Submariner No Date









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

This one!


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Enjoying the scenery with my Datejust.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

So simple, sometimes I wondered why do I need any other watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Polar on a cold snowy day in Denver


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BB GMT


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## jhwarthog (Apr 9, 2015)

Knives and Lint said:


> View attachment 14542305
> 
> 
> View attachment 14542309
> ...


Ahhh these pics are killing me, I want an EXPII as my next piece so bad!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Not sure which one to pick, heading to Japan for a week.
Have a nice weekend chaps 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Today the winner is BLNR... 
Foresee much outdoor activities so I picked the more rugged one

Cheers









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Steel and Gold ;-)


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

BB58 waffled!!!









Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

18K YG DJ36 on a custom crocodile strap this weekend.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Today I am wearing my Air King


----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

This minty 1625


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K this Saturday


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Could the hands and lume go any better with this shirt?
I think not!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

S'mores shortly


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

DJ36 still on today


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

BB GMT today again!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Spent a beautiful morning with my son. He's sporting the BB58 on his slender wrist. I track the date using the rotating bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

15007


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

This mid 60's 1601 with a rare combination of doorstop markers and alpha hands.


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

The start of sweater weather...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Vintage 15007 around 1975

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday:-!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Lil' miss fatty lugs to start the week


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry. No TudoRolex...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

My trusty old Ranger









brother of OoO


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

simonp67 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So good


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rogerfromco said:


> Polar on a cold snowy day in Denver


Great shot of the ExpII


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

harry_flashman said:


>


I had my friend's Pepsi on the wrist yesterday his weekend and fell in love with the improved case.  lugs are better and makes a big difference to me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor North Flag on Pelagos rubber


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT as well









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 on super jubilee today


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

DJ 41


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Been wearing my old 16800 with a WWII ammo pouch strap.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Anniversary SD


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

116710LN for me ;-)


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

LN









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Pelagos









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Datejust forty one for hump day this week


----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

16013 with a rare blue boiler gauge dial.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

A no date on the Aegean Sea



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday:-!


----------



## JLTimepieceCollection (Apr 13, 2019)

Tudor Fastrider Blackshield

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Harrods...


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Polar









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Air-King today. I just upgraded to an iPhone 11 Pro Max a couple of days ago and really enjoying the camera, especially the telephoto lens. Difference between the 11 Pro Max and my older iPhone 6 is dramatic.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Thursday!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

My favorite green Sub this Thursday


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

LHD again


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.









brother of OoO


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Have a nice friday









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Exploring on my commute home.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

No Date


----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

This minty clean manual wind Oyster from the 1950s.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

From a couple of days ago..wearing the Nats jersey to work to celebrate the Nats going to the World Series!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Have a great weekend fellows 









brother of OoO


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Submariner No Date









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Spending time with kids


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Probably not my favorite but for whatever reason seem to grab on the fly more often than not.


----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

This absolutely mint 1501


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

View attachment DSC_1562.jpg


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great weekend Gents...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona & duck boots


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK again today but will likely switch to something else later today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Smaller sub









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

My Babe, my MaCallan and our Rolexes









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

GMT









Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

16570 on a Worn and Wound Horween #8 chromexcel strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

I usually rotate every week but I've been wearing my 5 digit Sub (16610) for about over a month straight. Sorry, no photo but if you don't know what they look like, you're in the wrong forum. ;-)


----------



## BillTX (Apr 22, 2019)

Wearing the green strap today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

This is my daily


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Having a fun time with my son. He adored the BB58.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Still on my wrist...









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Something older today...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor North Flag on Tudor rubber


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

Have thisTudor North Flag watch which is more accurate than my hyped up Omega seamaster 300 which is very interesting 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## arkadiusz (Dec 17, 2018)

nice


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

brother of OoO


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

Da GMT


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

116500 arrived...


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Studyday at uni









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G973F met Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Tudo


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Fun plexi Certina reissue this week


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

Lemon Buckley DJ


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

brother of OoO


----------



## Humblebud (Jun 24, 2018)

Looking to swap a Tudor Pelagos LHD, full box and papers with both straps for a Tudor Black Bay dark...

Is anyone interested or know of anyone interested?

Apologies if wrong thread please suggest correct one... only used this app a few times and really struggle finding new threads 

Thanks in advance


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Pepsi


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy TGIF









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

OP39 in Central Park.

Walking to Seinfeld.

Gorgeous night. Wow.


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

BLNR on 97200. Happy Friday!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

View attachment DSC_1960.jpg


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

This is usually my daily.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Last night's TGIF toast ;-)


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Cheers guys! So many great watches in here.

Have a great weekend!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Finally leather jacket appropriate weather!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juventus (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Can't stop staring at this dial😳😳

Enjoy the rest of the day:-!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

SD43 / 126600


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hated by many, loved by me


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor Oyster Prince 34 ref 7909









brother of OoO


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

After two weeks of wearing the Planet Ocean, the Explorer is back on the wrist


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## micasol (Aug 10, 2019)

Skeleton Daytona









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

Turkish tea with pepsi 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Black Bay Red on a lovely new Crafter Blue strap! Seems to fit the watch better and to be higher quality than the OEM Omega strap for my planet ocean 2201.50!

Cheers,
NM


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ReactorMonk (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Rob (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Explorer I on the way home after a busy day.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Took this one to the office today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Northflag today


----------



## thefatslice (Jul 15, 2019)

16800, glossy turned matte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rogerfromco said:


> Took this one to the office today.


This is so good


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday:-!


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

On the new Original Tropic strap


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Took out the polar on a single digit temperature snow day.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

During last few days this watch...


----------



## Shellback (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Explorer, Halloween edition:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Northflag on Pelagos rubber


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

My first Rolex! 116264


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Tudor Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TripleC (Jan 23, 2018)

Likely one of the last ever produced (March 2019).


----------



## clintashlock (Oct 15, 2015)

Vintage 1675 with ghost bezel  - just picked up today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

View attachment DSC_2205.JPG


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_Coke... _:think:









...nah, Pepsi  'cause it's _(was)_ #TudorThursday :-!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Have a great weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

daytona


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

y


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Just picked this up earlier in the morning from am authorized dealer in Jakarta









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Guys HAGW!!


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Beautiful fall day and it felt like burgundy was appropriate.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Just me and my Pelagos!


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Love that Hulk in the previous too..


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Up at the Mammoth Mountains and Lakes in California with my Pelagos LHD going for beautiful hikes to see the scenery and smell that smog free air from LA.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Enjoying my Red Rose Tudor and some Fiddich

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Rainbow Basin









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25 (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Again today.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Sunday morning after the clock swings back an hour... getting my morning brew with the Tudor LHD on. Great trip watch and the lume is so great!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Spur of the moment changeover from my DJ36 to Explorer I.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

Datejust 2019.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

I love my Black Bay


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

A 17014


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

This morning,,,,









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

deleted


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Explorer I Mk2 again today.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

daveolson5 said:


> View attachment 14600813
> A 17014


Don't see the OysterQuartz too often these days, Rolex's most accurate watch ever.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Tahitianmoon16 (Aug 20, 2016)

It's the white OP 39 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Today again


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT master II









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

Ref 1002 with a rare grey mosaic dial


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Beautiful day for bringing Batman out of the cave! Happy Tuesday all!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NYMets0018 (Aug 9, 2019)

Love the Tudor ranger. Perfect watch for the price.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

Over 6mos later, never get tired of looking at it. Out of a dozen watches, its getting more than 25% of my regular wrist time... which is telling when there's so many great things to wear


----------



## kingmax1377 (Oct 12, 2019)

My first tudor and loving it so far


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My 17014

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CaptTed (May 20, 2017)

If it’s Rolex I mix it up. Typically it’s a Sea-Dweller, but since picking up the Exp2 I’m drawn to this white dial and GMT functionality. Today it’s DSSD black.


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

GMT-hursday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^ what he said...









Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

17013


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Anniversary SD


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Pelagos



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherna79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Explorer II - black dial 42mm


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Steel&Gold ;-)


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy TGIF









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

Back on the OEM bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruffryder (Dec 8, 2018)

Honeymoon with the DJ41 has started.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Borrowed this from a friend









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

BB Chrono for a few good drinks with good friends.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

My cheap cheap hand-winder









brother of OoO


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Le Bleu:-!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Visiting the AD
They also had a date sub, but the picture was blurred









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Here with the explorer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Hmm... hard to find Pepsi here in Tokyo...


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

CTSteve said:


> BB Chrono for a few good drinks with good friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this watch. Did not realize how good it looks in a black NATO.

ChronoLigne.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK today and probably tomorrow. Gents HAGW.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK again today but likely another watch tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zygomatic21 (Aug 7, 2017)

SubC on an Everest rubber dive strap


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer ii


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

At the bullfights









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptTed (May 20, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

One more day. Texas "blue norther" blowing through DFW with at least 35 degree drop in temperatures throughout the day.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)

happy monday


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

114060 lighting the way today!


----------



## kingmax1377 (Oct 12, 2019)

Running late, but still enjoying my time with the new to me Pelagos...


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dupe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor North Flag on rubber today. 
#TudorTuesday


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor North Flag on rubber today.
> #TudorTuesday


Mines on bracelet great watch very comfortable on metal bracelet super watch never seen anyone wearing them which i like

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

greent54 said:


> Mines on bracelet great watch very comfortable on metal bracelet super watch never seen anyone wearing them which i like
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I do like that it's not as popular as Tudor's ubiquitous BB models. It's also a more interesting design that stands out in my rotation. I did purchase it on bracelet but also ordered a Tudor Pelagos rubber for it and it's been on it for a while now. Works very well together.


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

An old favorite


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Polar









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w`


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Tudor 76213










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

My all purpose piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello world 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

An Oysterquartz ref 17013


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayjayausyd (Oct 28, 2019)

Yay Friday. Almost the weekend









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

TGIF!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

1958 Rolex DJ


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Just arrived today from AD!!! Even sent a hat. So cool!!
Happy Friday!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still this...fun travel watch!


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Haven't worn this in about 2 years...feels good to have it be back on


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Just put this one back on. HAGW guys.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Watchfiend12 said:


> Just arrived today from AD!!! Even sent a hat. So cool!!
> Happy Friday!


Congratulations. Pictures don't in any way do justice to the Hulk, much nicer up close than pictures suggest.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Congratulations. Pictures don't in any way do justice to the Hulk, much nicer up close than pictures suggest.


Thanks! Agree 100% 5959HH. It constantly changes looks with different lighting. I am so happy and was worth the wait.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Oyster Perpetual at Smith Rock St Park


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Only had it a few days and im really loving this watch. Ive always liked AR coating on watches but sometimes its nice to have a bit of glare and sparkle. Super comfortable watch.


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

Yesterday, but still wearing the Tudor sub on a surprisingly comfortable Timex strap.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

PAM 655 today.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Monday morning blues









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday:-!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Surprisingly how often I grab my AK on the fly.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

Milgauss


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

DJ36


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 14637151


You've been wearing the same shirt everyday for the last week.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

First day with the Daytona. More comfortable than I thought.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

It's been far too long since wearing this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Still in the honeymoon stage with this new one. Hope everyone has a terrific Tuesday!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

One more day.


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

66 DJ


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've really enjoyed wearing my Tudor North Flag... the way it wears, the dial, yellow accents, the case... it's surprised me overall. Tudor is a great value in general. I want 2 more as money becomes available  well really three by that's greedy


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## daa_bob (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Need I say more

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Tudors...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Desk diving 14060M


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)

Just got it! I have to work on getting good pics.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Put the newly acquired Daytona away for the day to give the BLNR some love


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f1


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Vintage vibes


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Ruffryder (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

First Tudor in the collection. Thrilled.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Panda









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Heritage black bay 41


----------



## RTK27 (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday :-!


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

My everlasting friend









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Usually on steel but today it's about the black / blue contrast on my BB36.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

My father's 16800 today.


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

BLNR Monday - Wearing my favorite watch, driving my favorite car.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Blue today









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Holiday lights everywhere...Already !!!!


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

WWC: Bomb Cyclone Edition. 
White face OP was the obvious choice today.








Inside-glove lume shot. Time to get some shoveling done!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

A 5513 kinda day today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Can't get more simple than this.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving guys.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Pepsi and Galbi.


----------



## PhilipAi (Oct 28, 2012)

Ref 3265


----------



## PhilipAi (Oct 28, 2012)

EDIT: Delete, double-post.


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Trying the new Everest









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Jayjayausyd (Oct 28, 2019)

Today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK today. Guys HAGW!!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Late post from early November. Brooklyn bridge with Manhattan skyline as the background.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Cheers all! Beach drinks. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Have a good Sunday guys!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Wearing "old faithful", just finished putting the tree up.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Legibility at its finest


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, California 12/1/2019


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Cold and wet morning, Columbus Circle, Manhattan









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Daytona Today


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Just got this beauty 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

P01, sd4k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor North Flag on Pelagos rubber today


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


Dreamy


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Today this steel beauty


----------



## AdironDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Decided to go casual instead of dressy today. The DJ is perfect either way.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Sitting in the drive through at Popeyes waiting for that effing amazing chicken sandwich. Third one in a week! Had to match the sweater today.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ronsetoe said:


> Sitting in the drive through at Popeyes waiting for that effing amazing chicken sandwich. Third one in a week! Had to match the sweater today.


Bad joke removed because it was stupid...


Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Black5 said:


> The spelling of Tudor on that is pretty different...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


??


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ronsetoe said:


> ??


Sorry.

Bad joke regarding the Tiger label.

It's a beautiful watch. Love the colour of the dial.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Right now


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

116500


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Today









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Patina on triple 6 Sea Dweller from '86 looking good this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning folks😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine









Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

normally not a huge fan of the "watch in front of a flower" thing, but this is sort of Christmasy, so here ya go...


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Apia said:


>


Nice photo. Would love a grey/silver Zealande rubber strap for my white face OP, if you're taking requests...


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Pizza, Rolex and Home alone movie!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Cerachrom and Spicy Korean pork BBQ.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

The newest.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sworn in to the California bar today!

GMT x Versace on point










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

ExpII









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Finally managed to pick up a 58


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sub today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Making sure I'm in the correct timezone today.


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

This has to be my best daily wearer. Lightweight, accurate and unrivalled legibility which is crucial for an old duffer like me.


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT Master









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

Really cold in Minneapolis today. Layers on layers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

GMT Tuesday


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

View attachment DSC_0569.jpg


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Pepsi


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Exploring some Excel spreadsheets today...


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Two tone prince day date.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hulky Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Who needs hands...


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

Just picked this up on my last cruise.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Cocky approves









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewG123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Two tone linen today


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Explorer









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Explorer









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The engineers roly









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattconeill (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks great I have an ’07, nice hunk of metal!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Lume shot


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Today I am wearing my Air King. Beautiful!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

My 2002 16610 acquired a few months ago. Love it.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Wearing this one again but may change to Explorer when I get out:


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

16200









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

My original "nice" watch from the 80's


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## wagoss122 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

OP (Steel)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

MeiXiang said:


> Wearing this one again but may change to Explorer when I get out:
> 
> View attachment 14700537











I thought I was the only one who owned both an Explorer and an Air King although not wearing either today.









Today I'm wearing my Railmaster that was recently switched from SS bracelet to a Greg Stevens Design Crazy Horse II 20/20 custom strap.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday afternoon









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1803 from 1968









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

I haven't been around here for a while, so I thought I'd pop back in and see what I missed.

Just picked this one up yesterday, haven't removed the stickers yet.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ShdwFX (Mar 11, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing a non-Rolex today on an Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber strap today but a Rolex back on my wrist in another 1-2 days.


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

Black cordovan


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


My dream Rolex


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Wearing a non-Rolex today on an Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber strap today but a Rolex back on my wrist in another 1-2 days.


Nice Pepsi 

I have the same one


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> My dream Rolex


Same here for me as well. Quite honestly, the Daytona could be the only watch you need. But we are watch whores.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


> Same here for me as well. Quite honestly, the Daytona could be the only watch you need. But we are watch whores.


Guilty


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

Grey sigma 1501


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some bluesy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

The polar always looks best with a white shirt.


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

jmcbooty83 said:


> The polar always looks best with a white shirt.


Agreed

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frigaliment (Jan 28, 2018)

94710. Love this piece


----------



## frigaliment (Jan 28, 2018)

oops double post


----------



## Weissen (Oct 31, 2019)

A mid 80's Explorer that I've had since new.


----------



## Weissen (Oct 31, 2019)

A mid 80's Explorer that I've had since new.

View attachment 14709171


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Still loving my new sub. Fits my small wrist pretty well eh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Daytona for Me today


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Owned this for years but this is the first time ever rocking this bad boy on the leather strap. Actually kind of enjoying it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Havent worn this in a while. Cut away a part of the nato strap and made it a single pass.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 today


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

5959HH said:


> 116600 today


Beautiful watch. This one has been on the front of my mind for a while. I have small, flat wrists, so I'm hopeful it'll work. Going to need to raise some more funds and try one on before I pull the trigger. Bought my 116900 back in January, so that one year itch is starting.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

taylor2000 said:


> Beautiful watch. This one has been on the front of my mind for a while. I have small, flat wrists, so I'm hopeful it'll work. Going to need to raise some more funds and try one on before I pull the trigger. Bought my 116900 back in January, so that one year itch is starting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks. My 116600 SD4K hugs my scrawny 6.75" wrist like a glove. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

14060M


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

this old thing









.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

14060M

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Again today.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

116000 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy today


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

New DateJust

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Devray said:


> New DateJust
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


With the Pic









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

The one and only BBN eta









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT Master









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

AK Today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy TGIF









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

BB 58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Hanging out today


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

Rolling with the Milgauss Z-blue . Happy Holidays .


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Afternoon switcheroo









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Solid!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Clint Eastwood Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Clint Eastwood Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snap !









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

GUYGOLFER said:


> Snap !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Again, DateJust 41









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Torpedoes away

Enjoy your day😀😄👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

I was changing straps on my 5-digit sub, and realized I had a perfect bracelet to match. I got a chuckle when I realized it was an Omega bracelet, though.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Hour









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'















'


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milbr (Jun 21, 2015)

Apple TV+, The Morning Show, Episode 5, 53min 33 sec, Steve Carrell's character wears an all-time favorite from this tribe:


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Festivus









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)

Spotted on the street!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a Happy Christmas Eve 🙏🏼🎄🖖🏼❄☃🍷


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

New arrival and thus my first post in this thread.


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

On Rubber B for some comfortable desk duties today


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

This Tudor is really becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Have a great Chistmas!


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Sub on a nice sunny day


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Rob IMO that might be the best of all Tudors.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14725747


Snag you've gone missing from OoO. Hopefully all is well at your current location just to the S of the N Pole.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing this non Rolex today as I hide my face in shame.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Rolex Most Wanted setup... enjoy your Xmas folks







I've got some gifts during the year


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Christmas eve with my OP36










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

Wearing my 114270 Explorer that I picked up recently. It also happened to be 70 degrees today so in short sleeves.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

14060M, something he will enjoy when my time is up.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Rob IMO that might be the best of all Tudors.


Thanks Rip! Happy Holidays to you and your family.

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Pic is a bit dark due to the gloomy whether in Jakarta today









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Merry Christmas
Wearing this for now









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mirabello1 said:


> This Tudor is really becoming one of my favorites.


And it's easy to see why! Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

15007

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Merry Christmas #watchfam


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Christmas & happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## ptawee69 (Oct 6, 2019)

Explorer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I was wearing this beauty for Christmas:


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Exp II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Switched over to wearing this Bluesy:


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

A lovely, and extremely appreciated, Christmas gift from my wife. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Regular sub today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Today is a DJ41 day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

IronHide said:


> A lovely, and extremely appreciated, Christmas gift from my wife. Happy Holidays everyone!
> View attachment 14730475


Congratulations @IronHide! What a lovely present from the missus. Wear it in good health


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations @IronHide! What a lovely present from the missus. Wear it in good health


Thank man, happy holidays to you and yours! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

my daily, most of the time. 15007. This has the 3035 movt., quick set date, acrylic crystal, with a 34mm diameter.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Travel kit for Christmas #2 in San Antonio. Hope everyone has a great and safe holiday!


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

IronHide said:


> A lovely, and extremely appreciated, Christmas gift from my wife. Happy Holidays everyone!
> View attachment 14730475


Whoa! Congrats buddy!


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Yesterday and today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Hanging out at the Aviary Recording Studio today for overdubs on a recording I'm playing bass on b-)

























Cheers


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Can't get enough of my first Rolex.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Air King today. Like the Hulk, the AK IMO looks better up close than how pictures might indicate.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Air King today. Like the Hulk, the AK IMO looks better up close than how pictures might indicate.


Beautiful piece! Agree on the AK but I kinda dislike the Hulk the more I see it in person. Much prefer my Bluesy Ceramic model.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy TGIF









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## CasinoRoyale (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Out with my new Velcro Rubber B - big fan so far!


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Out for dinner


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK One more day. Guys HAGW!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Back to my favorite today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Palmettoman said:


> Back to my favorite today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love that two liner 14060 with drilled lugs. Wish now I'd held onto mine.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Tudor today... Needs some wrist time...
(sorry for the pic size...)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

Ref 1601 with a seldom seen no lume wideboy dial and handset


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

OG Oyster Batman today









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

Starting my Sunday with the Milgauss...


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

New pick up yesterday! Can't stop staring at this dial


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

slique said:


> Ref 1601 with a seldom seen no lume wideboy dial and handset
> 
> View attachment 14738441


Your watch is a week out of date...:-d


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy last Sunday of 2019









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

BBB









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## iChrono (Aug 12, 2019)

Still on a hunt for a black bay 41. Will share as soon as I get one.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

harry_flashman said:


> View attachment 14734481
> 
> 
> Out with my new Velcro Rubber B - big fan so far!


Is that a Sheltie in the background?


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy last Monday of 2019









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

yngrshr said:


> Is that a Sheltie in the background?


Sure is! Blue Merle


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

harry_flashman said:


> Sure is! Blue Merle


Gorgeous.


----------



## highbob (Feb 27, 2014)

Just picked this up this afternoon. Lerve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-
This is not an endorsement.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

May you guys have a Happy and Prosperous New Year!!


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Happy 2020!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy new year's eve









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Classic modern...


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Happy New Year!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

Happy New Yesr, all! Time to take down the decorations, I guess.

Wearing the GMT today...


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

my daily


----------



## iChrono (Aug 12, 2019)

Very nice share! Keep em coming


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## SydR (Jan 1, 2020)

Today it is the turn of my Tudor BB S&G


----------



## iChrono (Aug 12, 2019)

Someday my brothers of WUS..someday..


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

New Red Vanguard strap...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronze









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Greeting from Bandung, West Java, Indonesia









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

14060M


----------



## danyvw (Nov 24, 2014)

My new DJ41









Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT for the first Friday of 2020!








(*note... this is not my normal driving position haha)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Dusted off and wound up an old friend...been far too long!


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Bonetto Cinturini (branded Marathon) rubber strap on my Black Bay ETA. Picked it up on amazon and it arrived today. $35 USD and worth every penny. If you're looking for a rubber strap for your Black Bay I would highly recommend it. The rubber is soft and supple and thick enough to not look out of place on the slap sided BB. The carbon fiber weave pattern and scalloping sides gives the strap just enough visual presence to match up with the BB's classically handsome dial, hands and case.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

yngrshr said:


> Gorgeous.


Is your avatar a Sheltie as well? Previously, when I first glanced I had thought a corgi...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy New Year all!

New watch alert -> Tritium 16600










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)

Buchmann69 said:


> Happy New Year all!
> 
> New watch alert -> Tritium 16600
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new addition... Wear it well and enjoy that beauty...!


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

harry_flashman said:


> Is your avatar a Sheltie as well? Previously, when I first glanced I had thought a corgi...


Corgi actually. Fluffy Pembroke Welsh. They DO look like short legged Shelties, though!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some yacht









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine73 (Jun 29, 2018)

BB36. I’m actually considering selling it to fund my next purchase.


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

BB GMT!


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Tudor GMT, but will likely rotate to either my Sub or Seamaster later today. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116138 DJ36 today


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

LV


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

5959HH said:


> 116138 DJ36 today


Love the combination strap and watch. Black gold👍🏼


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Black and brushed silver for me.

:-! Sunday?????


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

On a work trip, dinner for one please...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

My new watch, what else...? 









Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

today


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> today


Looking good Brice!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

A cheapie on a strap


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Mine says hi!!


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Gmt2c


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Monday:-!😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy first Monday of 2020









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Always come back to the Air King:


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

The same place but different watch...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

With my new Erika's strap.









Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Again... 
need to get an integrated rubber strap for it too


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Fantastic choice


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy titillating Tuesday evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says Hi!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day with the 216570


----------



## therealcbar (Feb 5, 2018)

Just past 8 on the 8th with a little snow...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Hulk in the office







sorry 4 the dirty bezel


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another day with the 216570


One of my favorite white dials out there, love that punch of orange too!

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Pelagos on horween


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Warm day today...Cheers gents.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Warm day today...Cheers gents.
> 
> View attachment 14766787


How's the fire situation over there in Victoria?

Is it causing smoke haze over the city?


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> How's the fire situation over there in Victoria?
> 
> Is it causing smoke haze over the city?


No bloke, not at the moment... seems to have subsided greatly since Monday which was comparable to my memory of ash Wednesday... thankfully this morning's news reported a break in the worst for today however latest news is not so positive as conditions worsen in to the afternoon and tomorrow 
I'm city bound so I'm fine but I do feel for the more susceptible country and city outskirts folk

I also heard southern WA has been hit recently, hoping you are safe and sound |>

Edit: real time map


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> No bloke, not at the moment... seems to have subsided greatly since Monday which was comparable to my memory of ash Wednesday... thankfully this morning's news reported a break in the worst for today however latest news is not so positive as conditions worsen in to the afternoon and tomorrow
> I'm city bound so I'm fine but I do feel for the more susceptible country and city outskirts folk
> 
> I also heard southern WA has been hit recently, hoping you are safe and sound |>
> ...


Thanks mate. I think I have already had my one mandatory bush fire near my house for the year. Was a pretty big one and took close to three days for it to be given all clear.

Yeah, the fires in southern WA is pretty bad at the moment and the Eyre Highway is closed cutting off any interstate traffic, which means food supplies and fuel cannot be transported east and west.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks mate. I think I have already had my one mandatory bush fire near my house for the year. Was a pretty big one and took close to three days for it to be given all clear.
> 
> Yeah, the fires in southern WA is pretty bad at the moment and the Eyre Highway is closed cutting off any interstate traffic, which means food supplies and fuel cannot be transported east and west.


Sheesh... a bad fire season this one, seemingly unforgiving across the land... glad to hear you are out of danger for the present and hope it continues to be... 
looking out the window over Melbourne just now the sky seems to greying/browning out again so I may have spoken too soon before... it was practically crystal clear 2 hours ago :-( I think we must be getting some winds from the east coming in...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Pepsi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Rocking this one today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good day ladies and gents
 again today

Brice


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good day ladies and gents
> again today
> 
> Brice


Really nice watch! I am on the waiting list for this piece!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

The question is not what but rather where

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

How nice it feels with a 5 digit reference. It's been a while since I put this watch on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

TGIF (in Australia)

Have a great one all...


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Explorer!


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

And again! In love!


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Got the Oysterflex sorted out.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

2 Scott S: not bad, thx, I will probably try


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

14060M


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Have a great weekend fellas!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Third strap in as many weeks. This blue RubberB will likely stay on for a while









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer ii


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..
Dave


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

With all the Omega 321 steel release announcement felt compelled to don the 60th this morning... 
she is a beaut, but missing the heft of the sub


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Explorer II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExpII to start the weekend


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Afternoon delight...


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

In love with this piece and I'm still in the honeymoon phase:


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Wearing the Air King again


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Changed it up and put on a Submariner


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Surprise surprise...

Cheers all.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Explorer II on a NATO strap that literally just came in. Hand-sewn, edge-lined, burnished edge Italian Buttero veg tanned leather.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Happy Sunday watch nerds!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My 14060M:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Today...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dupe'd again...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Matte dial and cream patina


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone for macs? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Starting the work week with the Explorer II 216570 for a rainy Monday.


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> 
> Starting the work week with the Explorer II 216570 for a rainy Monday.


Everytime I see a photo of the polar I wonder if I did the right thing in getting the black version. Such a stunning looking watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thx67 said:


> Everytime I see a photo of the polar I wonder if I did the right thing in getting the black version. Such a stunning looking watch.


I really Like the Pop on the polar and it changes from the more ubiquitous black dial subs, SDs and Explorers but it really is a hard choice. You really can't go wrong with either. White won for me also because I intend to get a sub in the future so i wanted more differentiation


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewG123 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Luuuuume


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

It's speedy Tuesday again...
Have a great one all 

This new speedy has me thinkin' bad thoughts...


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Luuuume


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> My 14060M:
> 
> View attachment 14777285
> 
> ...


Hey, Bernd. A belated Happy New year.

Simply Magnificent!!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

2001









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II today


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Hey, Bernd. A belated Happy New year.
> 
> Simply Magnificent!!


For you too, my friend! Long time no see, thank you so much! :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> For you too, my friend! Long time no see, thank you so much! :-!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Sorry almost forgot


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Explorer=simply simple...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Wearing my new (to me) OP in NYC









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

warsh said:


> Wearing my new (to me) OP in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats and enjoy The Big Apple 

My last day in NYC end of September... miss it terribly


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy tantalizing Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and I miss Pete's coffee, especially the little cold cans I had in SF

Nice one Doc 









Not Pete's, but good


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Wearing my Air King today. This watch wears so comfortably and even more than my Explorer 214270 MK2.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

1961 early Cellini


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

Same one I wear everyday


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF :-!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

thx67 said:


> Everytime I see a photo of the polar I wonder if I did the right thing in getting the black version. Such a stunning looking watch.


I understand. I owned both for over a year. I kept the black after owning both.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Rocking the Explorer today


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Coffee time.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExpII today


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Back to gold for the weekend

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Last 3 days in Cancun....



















Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## adhesiv (Dec 26, 2019)

So just walked out of my local store with this...










1994 /// 16600 /// Sea-Dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Start of day till end of day









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Pelly baby!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Having trouble taking off my new (to me) OP38. Got a proper camera out for it today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Lummmme


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Morning fellas, it's Monday here and I got da blues...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

216570


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Bundled up in Vermont...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

roknfreewrld said:


> View attachment 14796333


Happy Birthday Paul Stanley (well, here is Aus...) !


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Older Tudor









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Explorer II tritium









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Nice ! Good catch


Pimmsley said:


> Happy Birthday Paul Stanley (well, here is Aus&#8230 !


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Nice ! Good catch


Pimmsley said:


> Happy Birthday Paul Stanley (well, here is Aus&#8230 !


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Catching Bad Boys for ever with the bluesy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusleng (Dec 24, 2019)

A Tudor Prince Date w Silver Linen Dial


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

1950 Tudor Oyster Prince 34 ref 7909


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

My first Rolex and it had to be a Datejust. Finally I decided on this exact configuration.

My thoughts were simple the most iconic and emblematic features of Rolex is the fluted bezel and the jubilee bracelet so that was a must have and then came the blue dial and 41 size as that's the best size for me and blue is an essential color for my black dials heavy connection.

It has to be a Datejust over the great Submariner for me as I find the Datejust to be more iconic and unmistakably Rolex, especially so for a first Rolex. But that's only my opinion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Rodium dial.

Wearing my Air King (again!). I can't seem to get this thing off my wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackBay


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some hulk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice to have a Tudor back on my wrist.....


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late post, early start at work and busy morning with the Explorer II 216570


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Getting over hump day feels good


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Late post, early start at work and busy morning with the Explorer II 216570


Beautiful watch. I'm on a wait list for this one!


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Giving some love to my Tudor today.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Air King


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Just back from its service









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Exploring today.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a crown. I just don't wear it on my head but on my wrist. 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G973F met Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a happy Thursday 😊😄👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

wearing something grey from a grey dealer on a grey day


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT at work!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Today my Turn-O-graph


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Friday and the weekend😊✌🖖🏼


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Dresses up well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adhesiv (Dec 26, 2019)

Now with bracelet (previously cloth).

These bracelet installs are not for the feint of heart, I tried for 30 seconds only to realize real quick I needed help...so off to my local shop.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy CNY!


----------



## danielpuerto1099 (Dec 25, 2019)

Recently bought this one


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Happy Lunar New Year folks


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT Master '71









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Here is my 16600 Sea-Dweller on a 
modern Submariner oyster bracelet with glidelock...Endlink fit is surprisingly spot on!



















Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Today was the day of the chrono.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT II LN again this Saturday evening!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

40 degree sunrise at the Rolex 24









Championship Trophy & Watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

What I seem to wear most days. My BBGMT...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JP(Canada) said:


> What I seem to wear most days. My BBGMT...


So nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II 216570 on my old blue drunkartstraps canvas


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Pelagos on a blue borealis ISO, with my werewolf in the background....


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## ImolaRed (Aug 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubricksmind (Nov 6, 2016)

BB58!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all,
Dave


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

116610LN










WKK


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunday Sun-day


----------



## VintageWatchGuy (Jul 20, 2019)

1500 from 1970


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

116710 LN









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Kubricksmind (Nov 6, 2016)

Explorer 214270 for today:


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning.

Explorer II 216570 on an old blue DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

ETA inside


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Sry, double


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

Tudor Black Bay Fifty Eight on leather racing strap.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

OP black dial.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Clint Eastwood









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Tudor again...


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

GMT Today...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyknight (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Today...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

116500 today


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Hell yeah, it's TudorThursday ;-)


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Explorer II on DrunkArtStraps canvas 
TGIF


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some explorer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Exploring the options on this muggy Saturday morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Crown @ 6 b-)b-)


----------



## danielpuerto1099 (Dec 25, 2019)

My first Rolex, looking to change it soon for a Rolex Explorer.









Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Wore this strap for a month straight!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

I have other no date watches I like to wear on the weekend, but I can't get this one off the wrist.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

double post...


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

Wearing my GMT master II while chiming in this burger!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## polbr (Feb 6, 2013)

Just posted it somewhere else on WUS, not meaning to add up posts


----------



## polbr (Feb 6, 2013)

Just posted it somewhere else on WUS, not meaning to add up posts 

View attachment 14834225


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy super bowl Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Coffee time


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sunny Sub Sunday


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

AU Tennis Open over... back to work, Monday Monday...


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

blue or green?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK again today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor 1950's ref 7909


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExpII 216570 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Kott007 (Feb 1, 2020)

NATO Tuesday


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

Layers during this chilly morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Nice strap, what is it? Thx

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

bricem13 said:


> Nice strap, what is it? Thx
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


https://www.cincystrapco.com/2-piece-gray-sb-strap/

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hello everyone


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Hello everyone


Hello and welcome !


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Morning all...


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

My first Tudor. Dang this keeps great time.


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

BBN41


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Good Morning watch community!


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

Wow, that gray dial is sharp and a nice change from black.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

masterClock said:


> Good Morning watch community!


Nice watch!


----------



## DavidTam (Jan 17, 2020)

The sub that I got from my father on my wedding day - one day it will be his.


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
Very nice. I like it..


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## danielpuerto1099 (Dec 25, 2019)

raja_3012 said:


>


What a beauty

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513 '65









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## adhesiv (Dec 26, 2019)

1968 DJ (1601) - just picked up for a steal of a price










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

A 214270 Explorer I Mk2 day.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

TGIF...
Have a great day all


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Old car tinkering day


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay 58:


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Again today. Guys HAGW.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbrowne09 (Jun 3, 2013)

My 116610 Submariner today, and my OysterQuartz 17000 tomorrow; rinse and repeat


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Something different today... new NOS acquisition of an old friend


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

I can't believe it took me this long, but I finally bought my first precious metal Rolex just a bit over a week ago. A rose gold 116655. I absolutely love it. I've avoided gold watches for years as I find them generally too flashy for my taste. The black bezel and dial, however, knock this one's flashiness down just enough. And I absolutely adore the details of the gilded and red script on the dial. These pics are from pickup day, but I did wear it a bit today (until I picked up the beast that is my new AP 26470, but that's another story).


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

bassplayrr said:


> I can't believe it took me this long, but I finally bought my first precious metal Rolex just a bit over a week ago. A rose gold 116655. I absolutely love it. I've avoided gold watches for years as I find them generally too flashy for my taste. The black bezel and dial, however, knock this one's flashiness down just enough. And I absolutely adore the details of the gilded and red script on the dial. These pics are from pickup day, but I did wear it a bit today (until I picked up the beast that is my new AP 26470, but that's another story).
> View attachment 14851011
> View attachment 14851013


Wow, you do not see many of those... congrats ! Wear it in good health fella.


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you! I always felt my first precious metal Rolex would be a Daytona variant. This one, however, just "spoke to me." I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

bassplayrr said:


> Thank you! I always felt my first precious metal Rolex would be a Daytona variant. This one, however, just "spoke to me." I appreciate the kind words.


You're welcome... Its stunning!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Stunning piece Rob... A Tritium Dweller? It's highly collectible my friend... And that bezel? No words matey... I just love it... Cheers


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

bassplayrr said:


> I can't believe it took me this long, but I finally bought my first precious metal Rolex just a bit over a week ago. A rose gold 116655. I absolutely love it. I've avoided gold watches for years as I find them generally too flashy for my taste. The black bezel and dial, however, knock this one's flashiness down just enough. And I absolutely adore the details of the gilded and red script on the dial. These pics are from pickup day, but I did wear it a bit today (until I picked up the beast that is my new AP 26470, but that's another story).
> View attachment 14851011
> View attachment 14851013


Congratulations. Tried that on and it's really beautiful on the wrist.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

double post


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday:-!😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1803 from 1968









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Parc Philadelphia









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dbansal (Oct 6, 2018)

Exploring everyday.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gioacchinodafiore (May 7, 2017)

Hi....&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Gioacchinodafiore (May 7, 2017)

Hi....😃


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I've been a bit absent after the horrendous burglary that occured during Chinese New Year but this this is one Rolex they will never get their hands on.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some bluesy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Some bluesy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on!


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Some bluesy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on! Mine says Hi!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Trying out this Crown & Buckle Chevron strap









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nobbylon 2 (Jan 3, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14853129


Nice one BigClive, switched my 111 for mine today. The 5's are simply the best


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Me 








and the Mrs.









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Decided to wear this one all of Feb, 9 days in and loving it


----------



## CMS - SW (Feb 9, 2020)

Can't stop wearing my Tudor Blackbay 58


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## marcusjchid (Sep 7, 2012)

Milgauss GV









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Bit naughty so far this week... with a 'back to the future' Tissot purchase, one Rollie at the RSC hospital for an accelerated heart beat and being speedy Tuesday here in Melbourne I've got the 40mm Racing on today... 
Hope you have a great day all!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II on a grey Toxicnato


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Another Rolex the bastard burglars will NEVER get their hands on. Screw you!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> Stunning piece Rob... A Tritium Dweller? It's highly collectible my friend... And that bezel? No words matey... I just love it... Cheers


Thank you Sri!

Truth be told, the bezel is aftermarket, I swapped out the original, just for fun

Here's what it really looks like...









Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

DJ36 today.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Platinum Day-Date


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Same here today as yesterday


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Love this one


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this one


Thanks, Bryce! Cheers


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Milgauss GV on RubberB for me today. When it was on the polished center link bracelet, I almost never wore it. On the RubberB, however, it has become my near daily wear. Go figure.


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Howler (Sep 16, 2016)

MeiXiang said:


> Right on! Mine says Hi!
> 
> View attachment 14855217


Look at that lume! Very nice.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Looks great Bill, nice to see you around


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Love the Lume...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Valentine's Day morning with my beloved...









The morning sky is pink and blue, go figure ?!?

:-d


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pimmsley said:


> Valentine's Day morning with my beloved...
> 
> View attachment 14867217
> 
> ...


A very personal confession


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> A very personal confession


Bahahaha... just dont tell the girlfriend... shhhh.... :-d


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bctimekeeper (Feb 2, 2020)

Tudor Pelagos today


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

AK









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Wearing the sub this morning... 
Re-posting this pic I took yesterday cause I think it's kewel.. lol

Happy (pappy) Saturday all !


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Classy sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some yacht









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

For today ,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On a phœnix nato then picked up my bracelet from the AD


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_TudorThursday..._









_... & weekend wear_


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gray day, different shots ...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona on Everest this Sunday


----------



## 45ACP_ray (Feb 3, 2020)

All day everyday:










Ray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocker11 (Apr 7, 2019)

Bluesy time-


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

rocker11 said:


> Bluesy time-
> View attachment 14877097


This shield is very tired. Which year is it?


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Got the Tag-a-roonie on today.... be kind, a pretty face is a pretty face... lol


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Looks great Bill, nice to see you around


Thanks, Jason, hope you're well!

Rocking my BBN on my BBGMT rivet bracelet today.


----------



## adhesiv (Dec 26, 2019)

BB58 on river bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Back on my wrist again today.


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

BB


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Forecast Diving Today...


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

AK









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

They say absence makes the heart grow fonder... been a few days, theyre right...

Have a great day all !


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day to all...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mily










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK again today


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Pepsi please









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

This is not mine, just borrowed it for a day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

This one has been on my wrist regularly since acquiring.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

16800 ,


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys..
Dave


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Bruiser (Feb 16, 2012)

It's never too cold for an Explorer II and barbecue.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExpII  back on bracelet


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Again today


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

NardinNut said:


>


He he, my favorite


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Bruiser said:


> It's never too cold for an Explorer II and barbecue.
> 
> View attachment 14886723


The ribs look good. And the watch is not too shabby either!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

No coffee or whiskey or other background to share the spotlight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Paisley and perfection...

Happy Friday all 









I love using the bezel, click, click click....


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Sub and Martinis









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

A few shots from a couple of days ago.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

GMThursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Paisley and perfection...
> 
> Happy Friday all
> 
> ...


I think the shirt is more interesting


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Back from the RSC









they gave my baby a nice clean (not polish) after regulation....









wow !









'whores will have their trinkets...' - Bernard Black


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

With Zenith inside









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

116655, 40mm rose gold on Oysterflex.









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K in the shop this afternoon


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Pepsi at USS Texas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Giving my DJ some wrist time...
(still cant get pics straight...ugh)o|
.


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

Red Rock Canyon


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

An evening out....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I met my buddy Art and left with this one I've always wanted to try


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Dad's DateJust









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing the Pelagos


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday... have a great day all...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Pelagos


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Bonding with my Submariner on the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Tudor BB 58:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I'm really loving this one. It's a keeper this time around...


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Was sitting in traffic and got a pic of my 1603


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Wearing Mr Sparkle today.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## bprice01 (May 2, 2013)

36mm DJ2.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidTam (Jan 17, 2020)

View attachment Rolex_DateJust-4.jpg


Growing up I saw my father wore this watch everyday and it always looked old fashion (especially the Jubilee bracelet) to me. Now that I'm a father, this watch is so beautiful and I would not have any other bracelet but the Jubilee.


----------



## whatcar2012 (Feb 23, 2020)

I love my Explorer 114270.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the 216570 today


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Still happy with Rubber B


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

DavidTam said:


> View attachment 14903223
> 
> 
> Growing up I saw my father wore this watch everyday and it always looked old fashion (especially the Jubilee bracelet) to me. Now that I'm a father, this watch is so beautiful and I would not have any other bracelet but the Jubilee.


What a beauty. That's an heirloom piece to be handed down to the next gen.??


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the 216570 today


As always beautiful photos,Brice. Especially the first.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy🙏🏼😊 Wednesday 😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> As always beautiful photos,Brice. Especially the first.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Rick


Thank you very much  Your YM is looking real good as well


----------



## DavidTam (Jan 17, 2020)

Most definitely



Relo60 said:


> What a beauty. That's an heirloom piece to be handed down to the next gen.??


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT II!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Patiently waiting for my 114060 to be delivered tomorrow!!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Trying out this Tudor Date Day Jumbo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Working from home today, so it's a solid gold watch and sweats. Two things I can't get away with at the office. 

116655 role gold. I love the embossed bezel and gilt/red script.


----------



## whatcar2012 (Feb 23, 2020)

114270


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Rolex Air-King Precision 14010M 2003 with engine turned bezel. Owned by a watch collector, who never wore it, so basically NOS. Caliber 3000. Appled logo and markers. Must have been kept in a drawer, even the lume is still working. The Oyster Bracelet with hollow end links and I believe center links, is pristine as is the clasp. I have kept my eyes open for years for a mint vintage or out-of-production model, from a reputable AD, a watch I can see in real life first. From Time & Gold here in Vancouver with a 2 year warranty. And a price very much in keeping with what I have seen online. Now, I have a Rolex in my collection again!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Pepsi Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT II again... but I did get in an early workout, so I have the trusty stainless steel Apple Watch with me as well (don't worry, I'm not one of those guys who wears both at the same time...)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

A little fun with H2O & Pepsi this TudorThursday ;-)


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

214270 MkII Jubilee OEM Rolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobby5253 (Aug 9, 2018)

KaVo8 said:


> 214270 MkII Jubilee OEM Rolex
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That jubilee makes it look so different. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

hobby5253 said:


> That jubilee makes it look so different.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


It looks more like a dress watch with the Jubilee. I like the feel of how the bracelet articulates around the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Friday all !


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Have a nice day!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Enjoying the PO1...the bezel sits as secure as my ploprofs..another quirky piece..
Have a top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Happy Friday all !
> 
> View attachment 14909459


Nice Shirt.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm a happy camper! Received my 114060 yesterday! Awesome watch!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

stevers63 said:


> Nice Shirt.


Thank you sir !


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

BLRO


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

Speedy Friday at the hotel after a long day at work...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Enjoying the PO1...the bezel sits as secure as my ploprofs..another quirky piece..
> Have a top day all..
> Dave
> 
> ...


Dave, what did you do? Never thought I would see you with this one. It looks great though, the long lugs are a perfect fit for you. Great change of pace.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> Thank you sir !


I concur that's a sweet shirt......cuff at least


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Dave, what did you do? Never thought I would see you with this one. It looks great though, the long lugs are a perfect fit for you. Great change of pace.


Hey Spun,
Thanks mate..it reminded me of my old ploprof 600's and to be fair a few of my old Seikos..it took me back 46 years to my first true diver plus it's great in the rotation mate..going to try and not bash my DSSD's so hard..but you know me I love wearing them on the jobs..water or dirt.
Funny thing though it wears well on isofrane and NATO.. no probs at all..so it's going in the mullet for sure..
Life's to short to not be a wearer...
All the best mate
( more dog posts)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Tudor Date Day Jumbo on a rando jubilee.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K today


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

open 9s on leap day. non quickset so changing date tomorrow take a minute.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Submariner Date, Two Tone Bluesy 116613LB









Gorgeous watch.


----------



## dimok (Mar 2, 2015)

Saturday


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

This reincarnation BLNR. I like the look of the all brushed SS oyster bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Exploring the couch on this lazy Saturday...









Doc Savage


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

126660









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

BB on leather


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

Perpetual Date, not Perpetual Calendar









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Only Batman


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K again today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II 216570 tonight


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Explorer II 216570


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

This one on nato, after I loaned the GMT its oyster bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtrinh (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Speedy Tuesday today...

Have a great Tuesday guys.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Which better?


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a great hump day mofos...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Which better?


Batman or Goldmember... yeash, it's a very TIGH-Y-T competition...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Pepsi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex polar Explorer II 216570

Have a great day 
B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Which better?


I'd pick the Batman without hesitation


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Fortunately, I don't like diamonds on the dial


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfk-ii (Nov 14, 2017)

DJII










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

Sassi said:


> View attachment 14923187


Awesome photo!


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

double post


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

WatchBri said:


> Awesome photo!


Thank you! :-d


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Happy Wednesday everyone. It's hump day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Pepsi Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🙁😞Thursday🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## UrbaneExplorer (Dec 16, 2019)

216570

Cheers gents!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Earlier today...









Now...









Cheers all, have a great Friday!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Nice this Rolex with a pink tip


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

116000 Concentric










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Just love the smiley text. I really want the Noir, but I'm trying to resist.............









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm trying this explorer for the weekend and trying to decide I keep it or return it.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

vintage navitimer said:


> 116000 Concentric
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such an attractive dial and watch... wow.
nice colour/grey scale clothes matching there fella


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

View attachment DSC_1070.jpg


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Lukebor said:


> GMT


Beautiful watch. I just picked one up at AD recently. But..... I can't wear it yet because I still have to break the news to the Mrs lol.

But she knows that I have this. So...... I'm wearing it today









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

poptop said:


> Beautiful watch. I just picked one up at AD recently. But..... I can't wear it yet because I still have to break the news to the Mrs lol.
> 
> But she knows that I have this. So...... I'm wearing it today


Is she such a tyrant or you are such a slipper?  And white EX II is cool!


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Is she such a tyrant or you are such a slipper?  And white EX II is cool!


Both lol. We make a great couple  and..... thank you!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Have a good weekend and enjoy the things you do, that you are passionate about...for me...family, friends, and what's on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Polar









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hobby5253 (Aug 9, 2018)

panucorodolfo said:


> Polar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the environmental display along with the watch, just adds to the aura  like this one in a bull ring....what a fantastic setting for folks like me who have never been to one.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanpenal0sa (Jun 7, 2019)

I actually couldn't decide which one to wear.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos to kick off the work week ?

Have a great day


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Sub*

*16610*


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

Last day in the office for who knows how long. Entire company told to work from home starting tomorrow.


----------



## Tomminator855 (Mar 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos again


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Circa 1914 Rolex, looking for a watchmaker that have experience and have access to part of early Aegler/Rebberg movments to service it, ideally in Europe, if you have someone in mind please let me know.









And today rocking this little number from 1961, early Cellini


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

First day out in the wild...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## hobby5253 (Aug 9, 2018)

50Fathoms said:


>


I almost didn't get why the watch was so out of shape!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Empty day in San Francisco


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

sp006 said:


> First day out in the wild...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sharp mate..looks bloody.brilliant..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Spring's around the corner.

Citrus bloom happening early!

Cheers!


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Something different - new to me a 1967 Datejust 1600 two tone with champagne dial on my 8" wrist. Huge visual difference from my Exp2 but that sunburst dial is insane!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> That's sharp mate..looks bloody.brilliant..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thank you man! It fell through at my AD and it was a perfect timing situation. Glad I made the trip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

114200 Air King 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtrinh (Apr 15, 2019)

DJ36 today









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

Here is my 36mm OP and my first Rolex. It's a very nicely made product..!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Explorer II


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14944509


Dreamy


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

hobby5253 said:


> I think the environmental display along with the watch, just adds to the aura  like this one in a bull ring....what a fantastic setting for folks like me who have never been to one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Bullfight are very strange, either you love'em or hate'em.

I call it "a strange religion"

Art and tradition.

Thanks for your kind words.

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riveredger (Nov 17, 2016)

BB









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)

Spring is coming...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Fiday all !

Melbourne before the lockdown... eek...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hulky Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Hadn't worn my OP for a while and felt great to get it back on the wrist today!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

My 16014 is my daily, I love everything about my Datejust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Preparing for the long haul.

Kids just got on extended break, wife is having a emergency flight out of country for who knows how lomas and I'm working from home.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Batman, a dark hero.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sassi said:


> View attachment 14938405


Really fantastic picture! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Have a great weekend everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pickup mate..|> congrats


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! I'm on the hunt for one once I parted ways with my BB58. 58 was a bit small on my wrist. Wearing the 79220R today









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New to me Tudor BB


----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Perfect watch for a frosty day. Cold air and sanitizer make for dry skin...


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

poptop said:


> Beautiful watch! I'm on the hunt for one once I parted ways with my BB58. 58 was a bit small on my wrist. Wearing the 79220R today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks !

I said I'd be done for a while once I picked this up, I was wrong lol. I'd love a 79220R! Looks great on your strap, such a wonderful piece!

A GMT and a 58 are both on my list as well.

This Vanguard rubber strap makes this even more wearable, it was a grail of mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Nice pickup mate..|> congrats


Thanks, it's been a while. What's new in your world?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Thanks, it's been a while. What's new in your world?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing new mate... the usual... b-)


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Stay healthy in this crazy times - greetings from Austria


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Just put it on a nato, I like it more than the stock strap.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Stay healthy fellows


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

this one today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Stay healthy fellows


Wow  major want


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

different angles - different looks ....."like tears in rain"


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Athens Greece


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Athens Greece

View attachment 14952767


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Chillin pretty hard this Sunday! Very Watch oriented! Watching Mister B, enjoying new Horus strap for my sub! Getting my mind off all the craziness outside!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

SkyD on a Sunday...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Really enjoying some social distance today. Rolex - 1, pants - 0


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ahh the distraction of watches!! How serene.


----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)

My Datejust 16234 gets not enough wrist time when it's on jubilee, but I love to wear it on leather, like on our new *textured calfskin strap*


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## learn2route (Oct 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtrinh (Apr 15, 2019)

Monday blues









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Stay healthy fellows


Fantastic sir!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

aurenas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB Bronze today


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

The only one in my stable. Enjoying a coffee and taking everything in stride. Wishing everyone a healthy & happy day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)

Homeoffice


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

16618ln today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday stay safe!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

mattya56 said:


> Stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's for sale haha


----------



## Bruiser (Feb 16, 2012)

Smoking some corned beef and cabbage (and some beef riblets I found in the freezer last night). Staying in tonight.


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Happy St. Patrick's Day with these two white dials. Hope you all stay well & safe.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Clint Wednesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Explorer II


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


> 216570


Boost your immune system w/plenty of Vitamin C.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

SubC on this gloomy hump day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Stay healthy fellows


Beautiful!


----------



## mathurss (Jan 31, 2017)

My first love


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

My humble 1926... what better time than to stay indoors and polish your shiny objects 

Stay healthy everyone


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Getting ready for Avocado season! PO1 on extra long Tudor band..very comfortable and legible..
Great to rotate in with the rest of the gang..
Have a top day guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the BB Bronze on the Scurfa rubber strap, it even uses the stock bronze buckle and is a great fit at the lugs


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Tudor Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Loving my BBB on the MN Strap from Erika Originals!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I wore all three of these today!









<3


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

LN working from home









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hopeless photographer, this one is the worker today..
Top day fellas 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Social distancing with the Exp II


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Knives and Lint said:


> Social distancing with the Exp II
> 
> View attachment 14963959
> 
> ...


Spectacular vista K&L ! Just wow... 

My suburbia, slighlty less inspiring


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha (Aug 11, 2017)

Back on the Rubber B for a bit.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday, stay safe, keep the faith









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> Spectacular vista K&L ! Just wow...


Thanks brother! Yea, this was our first time out to this particular spot and it certainly didn't disappoint. I think it might be a future camping destination for us. The pictures don't do the mountains justice. In person Mount Baker (in the 2nd pic) dominates the view. Beautiful area.


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Yes the dates wrong, old pic. But it is what I'm wearing today! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I have a 6.5" wrist and this Sea Dweller 50th Anniversary 43mm watch really isn't as big as people say it is:

















Maybe it's my big hands.


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Cronovirus preparation at my area hospital

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## revius (Mar 19, 2020)

Love it!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday. Stay safe & keep the faith.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Wrong time & date, doesn't really matter, does it? Stay healthy out there, fam!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

IronHide said:


> Wrong time & date, doesn't really matter, does it? Stay healthy out there, fam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...that made me LOL !

stay well


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB bronze on the scurfa rubber


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Haaa some air. Now back inside :/


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Rolex and social distancing with gloves on at a super market today. Stay safe and be strong out there you all. God Speeds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mily









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Getting some time in with the wife and kids for mountain adventures.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)

5513


----------



## ryanpenal0sa (Jun 7, 2019)

Tudor Black Bay 58









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Decided on quartz for the weekend, Rolex quartz that is.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Putting the Bluesy back on


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Where’s the “Love” button when you need it!! Stunning!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14971089


Haha. Nice jigsaw puzzle. I trust you're keeping busy indoors during lockdown? Stay safe


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

MeiXiang said:


> Haha. Nice jigsaw puzzle. I trust you're keeping busy indoors during lockdown? Stay safe


Need something to do other than sit on WUS eh.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

WFH... sporting the OP today...

Have a great day all.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Perfectly simple.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Double post


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Pimmsley said:


> WFH... sporting the OP today...
> 
> Have a great day all.
> 
> View attachment 14971589


Nice shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogdanco (Jan 11, 2017)

start of second week of lockdown...wife is saying i am crazy that i still put a watch on


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

High noon at work.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

May you hit all your goals this week!


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Not wearing, rather photos for FS thread.

Have a great day all and wash those hands


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday, hope everyone is ok, stay safe and keep the faith.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🙂😊Monday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Explorer 214270 MK2


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hunkering down with this 16600, one more week till the end of March. Will see how long this nonsense will go on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Some sun WFH today  stay safe my friends...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

UK on lockdown, need to look at the Pepsi more now..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Stay healthy mates


----------



## NutmegInPajamas (Feb 2, 2015)

happy tudor tuesday


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

First day on the wrist!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearone2 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

sp006 said:


> First day on the wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow stunner ! Congratulations and welcome


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Shelter-in-place "week 1" hopefully this will not drag out too long!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The power is with me!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

The sky was angry that day my friends, like an old man trying to send back soup at a deli


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Have a great lockdown Tuesday guys. Stay safe.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Nightcap, tubes n tunes...









Tunes: MC900ft ***** - Welcome to my Dream


----------



## Dcdglobal (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Explorer II for what will surely be another crazy day at the office


----------



## amg37 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Just picked up a NOS 79220N. I'm so elated! Thought that the 114060 would satisfy once I traded my BB58 but it fell short on aesthetics (to me)









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanpenal0sa (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14979455


Looks brilliant Clive..really does the job..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

This one again today. Doing yard work and all. Bored out of my mind being under locked down.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timeless & beautiful wrist shot. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bluesy Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Explorer II 216570 again.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

quartz

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy tantalizing Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doctor, you have impeccable taste in watches!


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

amg37 said:


> View attachment 14978691


Absolutely beautiful Air King Bro. Looks good on the double Bond Nato


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

15007


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

I had this one on today until about 5 minutes ago, then switched the the BB GMT for the lume for tonight. I has not seen the light of day for about 9 months. It was a nice re-bonding day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BBBr on rubber


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Binge watching YouTube aircraft videos.


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Speaking of Tudor....or Tuborg. Close enough


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

This one is more versatile than first thought..
Long season coming our way guys...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Going back to the white dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Have a happy Friday Lockdown guys. The workweek has almost ended. Almost there guys.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Yachting Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sp006 said:


> First day on the wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch sir! Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Donned the hazmat suit to take the explorer out into the fresh air. Its a short sleeve hazmat suit.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Air King today. Happy Friday gents.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

15007, 3035 movement, quick set date, 34 mm, plexiglass crystal, all original

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Air King today. Happy Friday gents.


Beautiful 59


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## natosteve (Jan 12, 2017)

thx67 said:


> Donned the hazmat suit to take the explorer out into the fresh air. Its a short sleeve hazmat suit.
> View attachment 14983801


Love the Freccione my angry little man. 
X










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Locked down and I've been wearing my 1600 on different straps all week. Here it is on the B&R Elegante.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Total eclipse of the o in R"o"lex. Happy Lockdown Friday. Stay safe & healthy out there!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Blancpain today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊✌🏼Saturday🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

knightRider said:


> Blancpain today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorites.  I have 2 in my collection.


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

16600...indoor-dweller...for the duration of the month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

16710 GMT Pepsi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

View attachment DSC_0308.jpg


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This. While all the shops are closed. :-(


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..let's sit this one out 
.Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hulk Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor BB bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Love that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mattya56 said:


> Love that strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much 
Nothing quite like true 100% canvas, no backer or filler


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

GMT Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

KaVo8 said:


> GMT Sunday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model did you take the bracelet from?


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> What model did you take the bracelet from?


I just PM you on the bracelet and how to swap it. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My so comfortable " ugly duckling" 
Stay well guys

Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some AP for Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Home Office


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Hi


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Hi

View attachment 14992465


----------



## amg37 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

126600 on my Daughter's Birthday. So glad spending lots of time with her on this special day.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

BBN on EO MN









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Clint for Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kasset1975 (Mar 1, 2014)

This one today!


----------



## NutmegInPajamas (Feb 2, 2015)

almost 2 years in now


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Rose... She's the one


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Cheers gents...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

No April " foolin" here today..
Stay well all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Kasset1975 (Mar 1, 2014)

Another Oysterdate today (to be honest, during quarantine, I've been changing watches constantly out of boredom!).


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Explorer II 216570


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Wearing my Sub today


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

126600 again today. Happy April everyone. Stay safe out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday 😊🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Rolex Explorer II ?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoPatel88 (Apr 3, 2020)

Wearing my Sea Dweller !


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

stay safe!


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

stay safe!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Waiting for my dogs to come back for a feed..
All the best guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ieatkows (Aug 7, 2015)

View attachment 15002965


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all...Have a good one.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Taking this SkyD for a stroll in the afternoon. Social distancing in the meantime. HAGW everyone. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Was wearing my Explorer but I went back to the Sub


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Quarantined, somewhere Nice in Cote d'Azur


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

My SD on its new Erika strap









b-)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Spring cleaning now that I have all the time with social distancing and off from work. HAGW, Happy Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sri said:


> Quarantined, somewhere Nice in Cote d'Azur


What a view of the sun set. Very nice watch too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Sri said:


> Quarantined, somewhere Nice in Cote d'Azur


Can't be a bad way to be in Quarantine. - Nice in Nice.. Been there...|>


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

KaVo8 said:


> What a view of the sun set. Very nice watch too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

jatco said:


> Can't be a bad way to be in Quarantine. - Nice in Nice.. Been there...|>


Indeed... I love it here


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

At home and comfortable


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Sri said:


> Indeed... I love it here


No doubt. 
Have you been up to Monton..?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BBBr on canvas


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)

Green Sunday


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Hello from Greece ...


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Sub Sunday ,


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Sea Dweller 50th anniversary 126600


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

capt-dim said:


> Hello from Greece ...


Very nice composition of the background. The watch is not too shabby either. Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Wearing this 5-digit polar today. From ugly duckling to classic beauty over the decades. Funny how perception changed over the years. Liking this quite a lot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

jatco said:


> No doubt.
> Have you been up to Monton..?


Yes. A few times... Beautiful place

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

The Sub, and (as my wife calls them) my hempy deck shoes.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

1603. Got my sapphire crystal in, will probably change it tomorrow.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Explorer for today. Have a safe week


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kasset1975 (Mar 1, 2014)

It's Tudor time today.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT 
I wish everyone a lot of health!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hi


----------



## Kasset1975 (Mar 1, 2014)

Now this one! Couldn't resist after Lukebor's post!!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry - double post.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Kasset1975 said:


> Now this one! Couldn't resist after Lukebor's post!!


👍 great choice! 😄


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Atmospheric...


----------



## McLeod (May 5, 2016)

Still love the vintage !


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

BLNR










Afternoon delight


----------



## Kasset1975 (Mar 1, 2014)

Love my Sub - bought when they were still affordable(ish) and available!


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

McLeod said:


> Still love the vintage !
> 
> View attachment 15013039
> 
> ...


.
Beautiful...


----------



## ryanpenal0sa (Jun 7, 2019)

Tudor Black Bay 58










Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Dan, alight? Long long time, no chat... Hope all is well... I haven't been active here for a long while. Missed it tbh... Catch up on the wonderful posts here... Cheers


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hey Dan, alight? Long long time, no chat... Hope all is well... I haven't been active here for a long while. Missed it tbh... Catch up on the wonderful posts here... Cheers


Hey Sri!! Yep very long time! Hope you're well during this current climate. All ok here. Just keeping my head down and waiting for it all to blow over 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Chromalight


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

Wearing my 116655 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Explorer 214270 MK 2 today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

I find that since having acquired this 15007, I have a difficult time switching either to another Rolex or PP or AP RO.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Explorer for a stay at home Wednesday:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Love or hate it. It's definitely different (in a cool way to me) and built like a tank. Always thought this was a cool watch and unusually hard to find.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

I give up. If anyone knows how to keep the image from flipping to the side, please PM me with tips. I'm just using the insert image button and uploading. Thanks.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Zzup (Aug 1, 2017)

My wife and I are wearing these today! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

solesman said:


> Hey Sri!! Yep very long time! Hope you're well during this current climate. All ok here. Just keeping my head down and waiting for it all to blow over
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to know all is well at your end Dan... I am currently in the South of France for over a month now... Feel lot safer here particularly given the situation in London... Can't wait to see this ending soon... Cheers


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sri said:


> Glad to know all is well at your end Dan... I am currently in the South of France for over a month now... Feel lot safer here particularly given the situation in London... Can't wait to see this ending soon... Cheers


Sounds like a good shout mate. I bet it's stunning down there too? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello gentlemen!
All the best wherever you may be hunkered down.
Tudor is in the House!
Cheers 









Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Such a beauty Rob! I wonder if that colour way will return in the form of a SS Sub as per the constant rumours swirling 



Buchmann69 said:


> Hello gentlemen!
> All the best wherever you may be hunkered down.
> Tudor is in the House!
> Cheers
> ...


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Wearing my Explorer a lot this week:


----------



## Zzup (Aug 1, 2017)

HULK!! ???









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hope your all well this weekend...


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening from Athens Greece


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening from Athens Greece

View attachment 15022267


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Gmt









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

All the best guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motanuincaltat (Apr 20, 2017)

What do you get when you mix a 20 mm lugwidth dress watch with a 22 mm light brown leather 22 mm zulu? @[email protected]"

What do you think? Looks mega weird or not?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Brisman said:


> Hope your all well this weekend...


Hey Donald, are you still in Qld mate..??

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

First time dressing my Explorer on a watch strap. It's from Watch Gecko. It's light. Not sure whether I prefer this or the bracelet.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

motanuincaltat said:


> What do you get when you mix a 20 mm lugwidth dress watch with a 22 mm light brown leather 22 mm zulu? @[email protected]"
> 
> What do you think? Looks mega weird or not?
> 
> ...


I think the leather nato looks great, the size and extra hardware not so much. Bulang has some nice ones.

https://bulangandsons.com/collections/nato-straps


----------



## ReactorMonk (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Donald, are you still in Qld mate..??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes mate, still here...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My favorite watch of all ... the BB58

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Easter









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

If you celebrate.....

Happy Easter!

Cheers!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

ReactorMonk said:


>


Beautiful capture of the dial👍🏼


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy😊 Easter✝🙏🏼🙂🌷


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

solesman said:


> Such a beauty Rob! I wonder if that colour way will return in the form of a SS Sub as per the constant rumours swirling


Steel Smurf would crush!!!

I've seen a few modded on Instagram, looks amazing. Here's one from fellow Watchuseek member Raja (mechanical_motion on IG)










Anyway, don't hold your breath, it's gonna be a while before they announce any new releases...


Cheers Dan and Happy Easter all around...!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Easter!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Enjoyed some Easter colors earlier before switching for a quiet Easter dinner at home. Happy Easter to all who celebrate!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Will be a brighter day today..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Happy Easter...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Timezones, so pointless at the moment....


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Wearing my Submariner today unpreturbed by the lack of dressing with my shirt.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I put on a proper shirt to match:


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)

1675


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Sunny again. Finally!!


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Oysterflex


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

SubMoose said:


> View attachment 15031795
> 
> Oysterflex


Good lord, that is stunning...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Lick of sun out today...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BMcollector (May 30, 2018)

This one!




a tuxedo dial Tudor!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


Is that a SS modded with smurf dial and bezel? Love the blue.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ReactorMonk (Oct 9, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Beautiful capture of the dial


Thanks!


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Is that a SS modded with smurf dial and bezel? Love the blue.


Yes that a 116610LN and I sourced an OEM Bezel/Dial from the 116619LB.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Waiting for the time when I can get back to using the jump hour....


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hi ....


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hi ....

View attachment 15036079


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Today is 1630 day

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Amazing how often I grab this one on the fly, wind a few turns, set the time, place on my wrist and go.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning..top day all









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Wearing a Submariner today to match with my shirt:


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Amazing how often I grab this one on the fly, wind a few turns, set the time, place on my wrist and go.


Lovely watch 5959HH. I am aiming to get my Air King back in August :-!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pensinpictures (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I switched to the Explorer. I installed an Ostrich leg strap on it. It's a pity that the leather didn't hold at the 12 and 6 o'clock ...guess I made the mistake of not getting curved spring bars. Either way, looks great on wrist.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

What a shot! Nice work Sir ;-)



capt-dim said:


> hi ....
> 
> View attachment 15036079


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Changed to the Sea Dweller today:


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

BBN. Sporting some nato goodness


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Still wearing my Bloodhound Air-King.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

My Bluesy submariner


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Hulk today
Cheers


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Pepsi Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Snow in mid-April? Sure, why not...









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave.R (Nov 6, 2011)

DSSD deep Blue today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

This one today ;-)
HAGWE


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Spectacular day

Fruit set looks good this season.

Hope the birds don't indulge all before we get to!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Good day to all, beautiful rain here on farm this morning....
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Easter time 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Sea Dweller 50th Anniversary


----------



## bogdanco (Jan 11, 2017)

sunday walk with masks ... stay safe


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Hanging out in my garden during lockdown. Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Taking a break from Omega for 24 hours to enjoy an overdue dalliance with the Tudor Black Bay Pepsi GMT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 15048981
> 
> View attachment 15048983
> 
> ...


Lots of shiny gold..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Clint Eastwood









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Monday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Monday lockdown in my garden with my Submariner


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Working from home. Decided to wear pants today. Stay safe world.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy 420









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I was wearing my 18239 earlier (after a PAM 973 in the morning), but switched to a new arrival for the afternoon.

This little guy from Heitis Watch Company, a micro brand from my beloved hometown of Buffalo, N.Y., just arrived. The dial's really cool! Digging the bronze.


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

taylor2000 said:


> Working from home. Decided to wear pants today. Stay safe world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get a like for the pants comment

Incidentally, I did not wear pants

The watch is cool too


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Added an AM rubber strap. I love the color and look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

daveolson5 said:


> Today is 1630 day
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yes! It's great to see a fellow 1630 owner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore these two for TudorTuesday


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Explorer back on the bracelet


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

1971 (ish) 1675. I keep thinking of swapping it out for something else, and then don't.

Every time I see the polar 116570 I am torn (being of a tool-ish demeanour), but I do think the 1675 is about as good as it gets for me (just missing a lumed bezel)

I tried the BBGMT, but it felt very wrong on my wrist and I couldn't get comfortable in it. Love those snowflake hands, though! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a crackin' photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Happy hump day everyone :-d










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Happy Hump Day!

Excellent walking weather

Cheers and stay safe all!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K today.


----------



## Partizan555 (Nov 16, 2019)

Rolex Cellini 4136


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

5959HH said:


> 116600 SD4K today.


Beautiful!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K again today.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy il freccione Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

AK









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sorry for the poor image quality made from the front camera of iPhone XS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Bluesy


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

raja_3012 said:


>


Extra foto


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Explorer-ing some hot chocolate during quarantine


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Distancing!

Have great day all!


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Apia said:


> This one today ;-)
> HAGWE


In Bordeaux .absolutely...!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

114060 on a nato strap. Loaned the oyster bracelet to my GMT BLNR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😃😷Sunday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Stocking up for the week at the Supermarket during lockdown.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Enjoying the spring weather. Stay safe world.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

SIP party for my younger daughter's birthday on a lazy Sunday.

Cheers!!


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Dave.R (Nov 6, 2011)

Not the best pic, but a great DSSD.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Scored a 2-liner last week

High noon on a zoom call









Love the rubber strap


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Scored a 2-liner last week

High noon on a zoom call









Love the rubber strap


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato. Really does smell like vanilla! strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bahrsiva (Jul 21, 2017)

Great feel with this one!! Can't wait to wear it more as the weather warms up in Minnesota!!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## ericmeds (Oct 5, 2013)

40 mil 228238


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## duculetu (Jan 13, 2015)

I know I'm subjective here, but never saw anything more beautiful and versatile as the BB58:


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

North Flag today.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I was wearing my Sub but I switched to the Sea Dweller mid-way through my work day today:


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Might soon add the olive green 34mm OP.... 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

Haven't seen many of these around here.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT


----------



## amg37 (Nov 15, 2014)

Bronze for the win.


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Pelagos LHD today 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zzup (Aug 1, 2017)

This, while i am waiting for a SkyDweller to arrive at my AD 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Here it is


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy May Day ,


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

BLNR headed into the weekend!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK again today. TGIF. Guys HAGW!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ieatkows (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

ieatkows said:


> View attachment 15084475


What model is that, modified?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

One more day wearing my Bloodhound AK.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Not so much me wearing it, but here's my cat attempting to be a watch influencer:








Disclaimer: No cats were harmed in the making of this photograph. Please don't try this at home.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT II lume!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would've thought it would be a Sub Saturday, Doc..:-d


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## gejay (Aug 27, 2018)

Me from our drive today Porsche day




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

One then the other today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Some minor garden scaping today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ieatkows (Aug 7, 2015)

May The 4th Be With You!


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

The Pelagos helping tow the reason why I don't have more pieces from Rolex


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Not a Rolex or Tudor today. Probably too much overlap between this one and my Bloodhound Air King and Explorer 1, but it is easy for me to rotate watches with only a time function and no other complication to set other than the time.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


> 216570


Looking at your pictures reminds me of how much I love watches but hate yard work.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

masterdelgado said:


> View attachment 15091135
> 
> 
> Regards


Damn. Didn't know you were here haha. How's it going buddy? It's Ezxwatches on Instagram.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Tudor 79090 for this evening ,


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

May the 4th be with you too...










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 15092557


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Enjoying the sun during lockdown with this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Tuesday began with the Pelagos


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## amg37 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Cant get this one off my wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Tudor Black Bay GMT on leather strap.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Old faithful.

Photo removed.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Open 6 ,


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Cutting some vegetables ready for my hotpot with my Submariner:


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Explorer II today


My next watch!!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## davionk (May 6, 2020)

Simple for sunny day


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Two tone Bluesy over Black anyday of the week.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Got out of the house for a bit today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Isabella's green eyes and the LV's green bezel


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K today


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Afternoon punch list - straw and the workhorse 216570


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Dave.R (Nov 6, 2011)

Deepsea.....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## StingF18 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## leonator134 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

This one on a lazy Sunday.


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

Rolex 15000 SNAS dial.









follow me @beckham1972sg


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Still my grail...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leonator134 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Color coordinating my Tudor GMT


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Again today. Likely something else tomorrow.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

leonator134 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Bloodhound AK. Allen Edmonds shoes?


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Decorator (Dec 20, 2012)

Tudor BB....not bad for a Painter!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My favorite Rolex, 1978 Date, ref 15007.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Bloodhound AK back on my wrist


----------



## leonator134 (Aug 31, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Nice Bloodhound AK. Allen Edmonds shoes?


Right you are. Strands. Been wearing them for four years almost every day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leonator134 (Aug 31, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Bloodhound AK back on my wrist


Very nice man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leonator134 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## leonator134 (Aug 31, 2017)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

NYVirus said:


> Color coordinating my Tudor GMT


Nice Killshots!


----------



## leonator134 (Aug 31, 2017)

jwillee said:


> Nice Killshots!


Little great on the shoes.. nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Yup


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pelagos today


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Working from home with Kevin the kitten and the 14060M.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post but I've Been wearing the Pelagos all day

















And will soon switch to the BBBr


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

leonator134 said:


> Right you are. Strands. Been wearing them for four years almost every day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best not to wear every day but to rotate something else the next day and use wooden shoe trees at the end of the day when not worn. Shoes will last much longer.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Tuesday continues with the BB Br on canvas Love that combo 🤎


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Best not to wear every day but to rotate something else the next day and use wooden shoe trees at the end of the day when not worn. Shoes will last much longer.


 i never a pair of shoes two days in a row and always use a nice wood shoe tree. Also most are in cloth/dust bags when not worn


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Wednesday - ice cream day


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


>


Love it. Great shot


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Back on the bracelet


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love it. Great shot


Thanks, B


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

This one was worn last Saturday. 









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't think I will ever get tired of the SubC... Perfect size, perfect timekeeping...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

OP39 while working from home... Stay safe, lads!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Not worn this for a while but I think it goes well with the current casual attire at work









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

This one


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day to all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrx (Apr 22, 2015)

New for me. Love it









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

morning coffee & 166160LV


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yngrshr said:


>


Appears you, Krish47 and jmanlay are the three musketeers all wearing the same watch at the same time. Gotta love the 114060 SubC.


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Oysterquartz tonight!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

Decided to wind it up and wear it for the first time in a couple months...


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD again


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

16610









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

114060










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leonator134 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I expanded the clasp so that the watch is slightly overhanging on the left side of my right hand wrist. There's something comfortable about very loose watches:


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Tudor GMT on the trail


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Edit: dbl post


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Assembling patio furniture.....and by assembling I mean taking pictures of the 216570


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yesterday










Today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## nighthawk77 (Jun 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Enjoying a dram on this horrid Monday with my Explorer


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## LawStudent121 (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

this one...lovely rolex daytona white


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

wrong date but right watch 116610lv


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Back to wearing my “main” watch as I work from home.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II for me today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

NOS 16233









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kypt (Oct 29, 2018)

My "working from home" watch.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

The new chevron C&B straps are perfect for the Pelagos. Gray for this gray weather today :/


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Tudor GMT on a leather strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love my Explorer II 🤍


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Dynamic Duo


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

The new one (for me)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


> Dynamic Duo


Wow  what a duo  I so want that Daytona


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

If anything matches this watch, it's the shirt.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Old photo


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Back to the BLNR


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

Never thought a simple DJ36 would be enough, but haven't put on my Sub in a while.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## LawStudent121 (Dec 14, 2015)

After very stupidly selling my first one, I am back with another 16570.


----------



## texwatch (Nov 10, 2019)

First day with my new Sub no date. I'm in heaven.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Old photo


Super sharp


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## texwatch (Nov 10, 2019)

Wow! the patina. What an amazing watch! Very jealous.


----------



## texwatch (Nov 10, 2019)

Went into a jeweler today and the owner said he was wearing his batman and a customer came in and told him he would buy off his wrist. The Jeweler said "Sorry, not for sale". The customer said hold on went to his car got his checkbook and said "everything is for sale" and begin to sign a check and then handed it to the Jeweler and said "Write in whatever you need to sale your watch" Needless to say the Jeweler wrote in a ridiculous number on the check and the customer walked out with the watch. 
I guess the moral of the story is be careful wearing these out in wild someone may try to buy it off you in the street.


----------



## texwatch (Nov 10, 2019)

Love the clean bezel on this watch. Elegant.


----------



## texwatch (Nov 10, 2019)

Walked in to a store today and found one of these on sale. The Jeweler wanted $16,500 for it. Can believe expensive these are in the secondary market.


----------



## texwatch (Nov 10, 2019)

Love the rubber strap. Where is the best place to find those?


----------



## texwatch (Nov 10, 2019)

Nice choice on the no date. Clean refined look that draws from the orginial subs.


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Saturday morning


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

SeaDweller on Everest green.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K today. Happy Memorial weekend guys in the US.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

LawStudent121 said:


> After very stupidly selling my first one, I am back with another 16570.
> View attachment 15146349


They do look great on straps!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Coffee and Rolex GMT BLNR


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Always on a strap









IG thegrailwatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoy the weekend. Last minute overnight trip to the beach with the fam. One watch. One strap. 
Tudor BB Bronze on Scurfa rubber


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RLFierro (Aug 31, 2010)

Air-King today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

#fromthearchive


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

raja_3012 said:


> #fromthearchive


I dream about it and dream at night. I've been waiting for a bastard for over a year ...


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> I dream about it and dream at night. I've been waiting for a bastard for over a year ...


Hold fast to dreams, for if dreams die, life is a broken-winged bird that cannot fly.


----------



## afge1840chiefsteward (May 24, 2020)

My pretty.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

raja_3012 said:


> Hold fast to dreams, for if dreams die, life is a broken-winged bird that cannot fly.


Good ...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Another weekend - another trip filled with potting soil, mulch, plants and the 216570


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Tudor GMT on Vanguard vulcanized rubber strap. Lume activated.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

My favorite simple friend...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Tudor GMT on a walk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

My attempt at trying to do one of those classy Rolex photo...


----------



## 92mk2 (Feb 19, 2016)

Was wearing my tudor gmt around the house because why not.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LawStudent121 (Dec 14, 2015)

Trying to decide....


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

It wears well with joggers too! 









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Bloodhound Air King today.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Mine say Hi too..........


----------



## afge1840chiefsteward (May 24, 2020)

Not dark yet.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Fine craftsmanship and what started it all, a Fender Esquire.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## RLFierro (Aug 31, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II here as well


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15153315


🤍love it


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hulk, hungry


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Tudor Thursday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Really bonding with this piece now that I've had a chance to wear it outside the house a bit. Thinking about upgrading to a Rolex Explorer 214270 at some point.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I was wearing this for half of the morning:









But I've not changed to this beauty:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

cool morning after the rains last night


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Datejust 41 today..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_I started with this...









...but switched to this...









...so I could make use of the date function..._ :roll:


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

60+ years old and yet still rugged enough as an outdoor work watch.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice shot!



deepsea03 said:


> cool morning after the rains last night


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Travelller said:


> _I started with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dates were wrong! 29 and then 30? ?

Great watches anyway! Love my Sea Dweller and I've yet to get a Tudor GMT


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

deepsea03 said:


> cool morning after the rains last night


Great photo. This will be my next watch but the polar variety. Some people like the GMT hand on the black version but I personally dislike that it's half black and half orange so that it looks "floating". This is one of the reasons why I am going with polar. However the black is still a very nice watch and you've paired it up greatly with the chocolate brown NATO.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Wearing my Bluesy Ceramic today


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Batman Saturday


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

Question: Are Tutor’s considered as an elegant watch? Or are they the “little brother” to a Rolex? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

scheers said:


> Question: Are Tutor's considered as an elegant watch? Or are they the "little brother" to a Rolex?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Elegant ... no. Tool watch ... yes.

Except for Patek and AP (to the general public) ... EVERY WATCH is a little brother to a Rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

out and about this weekend w/ the Hulk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT II LN!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

1675









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Iconography & SOTC halfway through the year


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

a


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Alternating btw these two today, my two favorite brands btw:


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Alternating between these two today, my two favorite brands btw:

View attachment 15179803


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BWITW today

The Tudor Pelagos in-house is one heck of a watch, hard to beat imho. Obviously the aesthetic styling is a matter of preference.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm wearing my Explorer today but I wanted to share this photo I took just now. I really like how the rainbow light just came in. Excuse the dusty watchbox..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Some days the choice is a tough one.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Polar Explorer from 1993









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Wednesday, sorted


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

I finally got my fun car back from a light mechanical restoration!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allthingsrolex (May 28, 2020)

Rocking my Rolex 16570 Polar. Great summer watch.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I let this one stop because my Explorer has been getting a lot of wrist time lately. However I'm back wearing this.









What I've realised is that as much as I love my Sea Dweller 50th anniversary it is more of a going out type of watch so I haven't been wearing it that much. My Explorer is truly a great GADA watch though.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Great hue on that Tudor Submariner - nice curvature. Way different from the hue of my Ceramic Bluesy.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Back on my wrist today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## AT-38C (May 18, 2020)

Happy Thursday.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Good Morning, TGIF, everyone. HAGW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

LV


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Enjoying the view with my 16618ln









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Again today. TGIF and HAGW.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another bronze Tudor here 
















M


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Lock-down......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day guys.126660...really solid piece..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I am fully in love with my Explorer. I liked it when I first got it back in December but somehow I feel like I love it even more in June.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570 and Saturday Pilgrimage to Home Depot


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570 and Saturday Pilgrimage to Home Depot


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


> 216570 and Saturday Pilgrimage to Home Depot


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

SD4k on rubber for the summer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Tudor GMT on leather


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

58 today.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB Bronze on the Scurfa rubber strap designed for it


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Wineries are open in CT... an amazing afternoon of almost-normalcy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

My latest acquisition.









Inviato dal mio SM-T719 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Budget sub









Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sunday coffee, Everyday message


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Reminded of the song, "Does Anybody Really Know What Time It is" by the Chicago Transit Authority,1969


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

SubC on rubber strap

















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Relo60 said:


> Reminded of the song, "Does Anybody Really Know What Time It is" by the Chicago Transit Authority,1969
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear the full version again.- Been a while..!|>


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Pelagos, some dry aged strip, and Casamigos + my trusty Witcho Jackass mixer. Perfect for this scorching hot Sunday funday!


----------



## Ace0nBase (Dec 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

jatco said:


> Good to hear the full version again.- Been a while..!|>


One of my favourite groups in my teen years:-!. And still is.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Bless you!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

On Rubber. Looks similar to a RubberB without the color line. Very comfortable I have to say









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

OP Today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today the 116600 gets the green light.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

View attachment A6_00435.jpg


View attachment A6_00428.jpg


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

View attachment 15198613


View attachment 15198615


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Trying some new leather on the 58 today.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Noir


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Noir
View attachment 15201847


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🙂😷 Wednesday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gejay (Aug 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zzup (Aug 1, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Explorer II! Now Nato strap addicted!

















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Getting work done with this one today:


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Probably not my favorite Rolex but seems to be the one I grab on the fly most often.


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Little rest in the evening









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Tudor GMT


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## afge1840chiefsteward (May 24, 2020)

Wrist check









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Again today


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

A gift from a good friend from our road trip to Denmark last year. Time to review it.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Resting


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)

In honor of the 24 hours of LeMans...my racing inspired Chrono, which would have been run this weekend if not for COVID-19.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Zzup (Aug 1, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Hello purists! 










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this bronze BB a lot more than I expected
And it is perfect on the Scurfa rubber


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

hun23 said:


> SD


One of my close favorites. Love the 116600


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K for at least next couple of days.


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

5513 nicely spidered circa 1987









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570 & BBQ Chicken


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Back on my Submariner today.


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

I hope my post find the right topic. 
I am just windering if there is any point to change a Tudor BB36 for a Stowa Marine 36. What do you think in terms of quality, craftmanship, resell value? Thanks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my Rolex Explorer II since dinner last night. Hadn't given it any wrist time in almost three weeks


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Still enjoy this.
Rubber strap perfect for the summer









Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zzup (Aug 1, 2017)

Was wearing this today at work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

After never wanting to take it off it's most excellent bracelet, I'm surprised how much I like the 58 on rubber. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

16610LV


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

One more day but likely something else tomorrow.


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice little Sunday Funday yesterday with the Pelagos and my boat "Bruiser"


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice little Sunday Funday yesterday with the Pelagos and my boat "Bruiser"


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Explorer II 216570 today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Put it on a rubber for a change, quite like it, think it looks less blingy without all those polished centre links, of which I've never really been a fan.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15217753
> 
> 
> Put it on a rubber for a change, quite like it, think it looks less blingy without all those polished centre links, of which I've never really been a fan.


That looks spot on Clive imho!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> That looks spot on Clive imho!
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Dave you are a man of impeccable taste!!

The cheque is in the post.


----------



## Kvam (Jun 18, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15217753
> 
> 
> Put it on a rubber for a change, quite like it, think it looks less blingy without all those polished centre links, of which I've never really been a fan.


Totally agree. Also looks really nice with the red stripe one as it gives a little more contrast and accents the red Daytona on the dial.


----------



## Kvam (Jun 18, 2019)

Here is mine for today.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Okay, here I will sleep


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos 
BWITW


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I was wearing my Explorer but I've moved to this beautiful piece. The rattan table it is placed on top of makes the watch look semi two tone


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that an aftermarket bezel? Lookslike a Coke!


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

MeiXiang said:


> Is that an aftermarket bezel? Lookslike a Coke!


Nope....all original.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afge1840chiefsteward (May 24, 2020)

WOD









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

The BB58 today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Snap.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

In the gloaming


----------



## Ace0nBase (Dec 30, 2013)

'58 on the true Bond strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanonarcher (Jun 17, 2015)

Love that red!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Dave you are a man of impeccable taste!!
> 
> The cheque is in the post.


Thank you Clive! Happy to take CC's as well...good to have a laugh mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Finally, a Rolex back in my collection! I had a brand new Sub 114060 last year, but only for about a month. Still missed having a Rolex in my collection.

Rolex Submariner 14060 circa 1991, second year of transiiton from 5513, which included various updates such as increased water resistance from 200m to 300m. Absolutely everything original is included: all boxes, papers and accessories. Also new factory dial, hands and bezel, in addition to all the original bits. Shown here with original dial and hands, and I will shown swap the newer bezel for the original. The bracelet is in mint condition, with no noticeable stretching. I used to be almost a stainless steel bracelet only guy, but I decided to put my own after market leather on it.









Shown here on bracelet:



I was really fortunate to acquire this in a trade with a dear friend. Complete sets like this don't come around often, so gotta be sure to take good care of it!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

1655









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tudor today...top day to all









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Chicken Salad Sandwich, BBQ Chips & Bottled Coke, FTW


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

So much lighter than the Sub. Even forget that it's on. Can't wait to get my BB58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

1655 circa disco era.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Explorer 214270MK2 on an Everest Deployant strap in vegetable tan.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

My trusted comfort piece.


----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## redmy (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Took my BLNR for a hike in Sequoia National Park.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PO1..this arvo..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll be wearing this all weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Sun stressed 16808


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Out for a stroll before the rain arrives.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

16618 ln

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex polar Explorer II today 
This week I've got myself on the list for a Rolex GMT Batman so I'm excited. 
I've got to sell a few to finalize funds but i want to keep this one too.... i think they'll make a good duo even if both are Rolex GMTs 
it'll be worth the sacrifice and months wait


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Rolex polar Explorer II today
> This week I've got myself on the list for a Rolex GMT Batman so I'm excited.
> I've got to sell a few to finalize funds but i want to keep this one too.... i think they'll make a good duo even if both are Rolex GMTs
> it'll be worth the sacrifice and months wait


You say you are subscribed to Batman. That's great! Here you have a dessert that you will probably wait a bit


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> You say you are subscribed to Batman. That's great! Here you have a dessert that you will probably wait a bit


Thank you


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

An age appropriate wristwatch for me finally. 39mm Oyster Perpetual.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> An age appropriate wristwatch for me finally. 39mm Oyster Perpetual.
> View attachment 15232009


That's a beauty


----------



## Samjh (Jun 20, 2020)

DJ 36


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Going with a Tudor today


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Today is my birthday and I've chosen to stay with my Explorer 214270 MK2 on an Everest Deployant leather band in vegetable tan. It feels like such a different watch than on bracelet. I am getting old at 32 years of age...

Before anyone asks, it is a Fender Standard Stratocaster.


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MeiXiang said:


> Today is my birthday and I've chosen to stay with my Explorer 214270 MK2 on an Everest Deployant leather band in vegetable tan. It feels like such a different watch than on bracelet. I am getting old at 32 years of age...
> 
> Before anyone asks, it is a Fender Standard Stratocaster.
> 
> View attachment 15232635


Hope you have a top day mate!!...wish i could go back to 32 again!!!
All the best Dave


----------



## redmy (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Heljestrand said:


> An age appropriate wristwatch for me finally. 39mm Oyster Perpetual.
> View attachment 15232009


Looks great, congrats!

Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## pezperona (Apr 26, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

MeiXiang said:


> Today is my birthday and I've chosen to stay with my Explorer 214270 MK2 on an Everest Deployant leather band in vegetable tan. It feels like such a different watch than on bracelet. I am getting old at 32 years of age...
> 
> Before anyone asks, it is a Fender Standard Stratocaster.
> 
> View attachment 15232635


You're not "old" when you're younger than this 
1953 Tudor Oyster Prince 34 ref 7909


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I figure this one is going to have a long honeymoon period; I'm good with that.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

deepsea03 said:


>


Whatcha timing? It's at 10.5 minutes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Tudor BB 58 on a Monday










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Dougiebaby said:


> Whatcha timing? It's at 10.5 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cinnamon buns...breakfast of champions, lol


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Grilling. Wife is, not me. I’m relaxing.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Cannot believe I am still wearing this one. The new Everest Deployant I got last week has completely transformed the watch into something else! Love it!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Today is a good day to have good day w/ the 216570


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Back to the Batman


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB Bronze on Scurfa rubber today

The strap is really well designed for the Tudor, beefed up just right between the lugs so no gap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Going with a Tudor today


what a beauty


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

No Swiss sub today...

Japanese Sub instead










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitLight (Jan 20, 2012)

Finally took the plunge on a basically LNIB 42mm black dial. I give all the credit to theimitator here. He’s had one for years and I always wanted the black dial one. I even tried the Polar 42mm but never tried the black.


----------



## danielpuerto1099 (Dec 25, 2019)

Big fan of the blue yatch-master


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> You're not "old" when you're younger than this
> 1953 Tudor Oyster Prince 34 ref 7909


Oh wow... what bracelet are you using? Clearly, not the original

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

ndrs63 said:


> Oh wow... what bracelet are you using? Clearly, not the original
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And why would you think it's not an original bracelet?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

BreitLight said:


> Finally took the plunge on a basically LNIB 42mm black dial. I give all the credit to theimitator here. He's had one for years and I always wanted the black dial one. I even tried the Polar 42mm but never tried the black.


Nice piece mate
..in your opinion which one felt larger of the 2 the polar or black..or no difference?
All the best .Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> And why would you think it's not an original bracelet?


Ok, it is then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Back after some time... LV actually


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

It took a Bluesy Ceramic Sub to coax the Explorer off my wrist today!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MeiXiang said:


> It took a Bluesy Ceramic Sub to coax the Explorer off my wrist today!
> 
> View attachment 15241867


That IS a beauty


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Brushing up on my knowledge on the tax implications of the (US) federal government's response to COVID-19 this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

As i wait to pick up my new Rolex GMT "Batman", which surprisingly already arrived after 4 days  I am wearing my Explorer II today.

was so excited when i got the text from my AD last night


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Going with a Tudor today


Look at that dial!!! That is *sexual*!



mtbmike said:


>


Both beautiful pieces. Same watch, different variations it looks like it.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> As i wait to pick up my new Rolex GMT "Batman", which surprisingly already arrived after 4 days  I am wearing my Explorer II today.
> 
> was so excited when i got the text from my AD last night


Congratulations on the call. This Explorer 2 is beautiful. I am on a waitlist for this piece in polar. Damn fine watch!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Here a BB36 goes.
What do you think Chr. Ward quality, craftmanship can be on par with Tudor's at third price (BB36 vs Trident vintage)? I like both maybe the latter can replace the Tudor.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Oyster perpetual


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

A Tudor thursday ..


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photo shot from Laguna Niguel Regional Park, Laguna Niguel, California.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

First Rolex, purchased just this afternoon. Cheers!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Picked up my new Batman from my AD earlier this evening  so good. Perfect


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

You got the Batman on June 25th - nice “halfway to Christmas” day present!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Jack1775 said:


> First Rolex, purchased just this afternoon. Cheers!


Doesn't it feel just Awesome...?? :cheers:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jack1775 said:


> First Rolex, purchased just this afternoon. Cheers!


Congrats  that's something to celebrate it looks great on you.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats  that's something to celebrate it looks great on you.


Thank you!! That Batman GMT looks great on you as well; congratulations!


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Tony & Black Bay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

jatco said:


> Doesn't it feel just Awesome...?? :cheers:


Thank you so much! Yes, it feels unbelievable to finally have this watch on my wrist! Cheers


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

TypeR10 said:


> Here a BB36 goes.
> What do you think Chr. Ward quality, craftmanship can be on par with Tudor's at third price (BB36 vs Trident vintage)? I like both maybe the latter can replace the Tudor.


Any comments on the question is more than welcome.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

OP 39 today.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Got the Sea Dweller 50th anniversary on today:









Have a great Friday and weekend guys.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Gold Sub Friday


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## redmy (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

Tudor Black Bay 41 GMT.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice to have the new improved WUS back after a long weekend of deprivation.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Polar Explorer II for me


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Gordon Chong (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Ill leave this one here 😀! I cant believe it had been more than 10 yrs since I joined the forum!


----------



## drockadam (Sep 23, 2011)

Tudor OysterDate today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The BLNR again for me... I'm in love


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Still enjoying the OP on RubberB


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

The 34 OP.....new acquisition & super excited


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Fresh today!!! Loving it so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Black Bay GMT. Waiting for the date wheel issue to crop up. It's a ticking time bomb from what I've read!


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Day Date again


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still honeymooning with Batman


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Fresh today ! 
And the one I really went in to buy 
















Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

Submariner vs Subphotique


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally BeerOclock cheers


----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

Will be my DJII the rest of this week


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

I have not used this in a while.


----------



## DariusSolomon (Nov 4, 2019)

The 5513 is just a fun Sub to wear. Love this dial.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

116610LV


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Batman


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DariusSolomon said:


> The 5513 is just a fun Sub to wear. Love this dial.
> 
> View attachment 15329140


 wow  that's stunning


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44 (Apr 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

At the AD. Like it, but I feel it is too big for my taste









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Rolex and brother from a different father.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT


----------



## DariusSolomon (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm thinking 1675 today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

39mm Oyster Perpetual White


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 4th😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Fourth to those of us in the U.S.!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

New recruit this week ande









Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 4th to my fellow Americans!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

sorry. double post


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy 4th of July


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Happy 4th!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I've been wearing my Sea Dweller 50th anniversary a lot these past few days. I never thought it was that big for my wrist to begin with and somehow over the last few days I've felt that it got smaller if that's even possible. Maybe I just got even more used to its size


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

Tudor vs Rolex


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Have not had this one on for some time. Have to say after 30 years it still puts a smile on my face. Happy 4th fellow countryman!


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Happy Birthday America. Much  to our fellow Tudor & Rolex owners.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

'84 Rolex 6694


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Tudor Jumbo on a quiet Sunday.
And quiet Sundays are the best


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Switched to this for the afternoon


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have great Sunday everyone


















6.8" wrist for reference


----------



## Asphaltman (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Bluesy Ceramic


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

Amongst the Blue Bay 58 onslaught, I'm wearing my trusty BB 41 black today


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

DJ41 today...









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman today.

Have a great week. 
Brice


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Bought this from my AD this past Thursday. 115200 OP Date.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44 (Apr 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

MeiXiang said:


> I've been wearing my Sea Dweller 50th anniversary a lot these past few days. I never thought it was that big for my wrist to begin with and somehow over the last few days I've felt that it got smaller if that's even possible. Maybe I just got even more used to its size
> 
> View attachment 15333544


I found the Sea Dweller to be a beautifully proportioned watch. About a year ago, I tried one at the local AD, a watch that had arrived for another client. I was actually surprised at how compact it is on the wrist. At the time, I had a 114060 Sub (no date) on order. When it arrived, I actually felt like it was almost larger than the Sea Dweller, largely because of the thick lugs. I sold it, and decided that if I ever go for a Rolex diver again, it will definitely be the Sea Dweller.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Taking a break outside for as long as I can stand the triple digit heat! If only there was some convenient way of timing how long I can stand it before going inside.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

carlhaluss said:


> I found the Sea Dweller to be a beautifully proportioned watch. About a year ago, I tried one at the local AD, a watch that had arrived for another client. I was actually surprised at how compact it is on the wrist. At the time, I had a 114060 Sub (no date) on order. When it arrived, I actually felt like it was almost larger than the Sea Dweller, largely because of the thick lugs. I sold it, and decided that if I ever go for a Rolex diver again, it will definitely be the Sea Dweller.


Yeah, I've heard that the lugs make the Sea Dweller more compact. I can't really tell to be honest. I have a Submariner Ceramic Bluesy and the lugs never bothered me at all and in fact I prefer the maxi dial. In comparison to the Sub I think both equally fit my wrist well even if I have a 6.5" wrist. It's my large and fat hands I reckon.

Here's a close up picture. I don't have one of those impressive DSLRs but this is just from my phone (Samsung Note 10 Plus).

Any closer and it looks pixelated.


----------



## john9963 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

this one hasn't seen the light of day in awhile


----------



## Malhov (May 22, 2017)




----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

P01 commando

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drockadam (Sep 23, 2011)

Tudor OysterDate today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB bronze on the SCURFA rubber Paul made for it specifically. Great fit and wears great. Makes for a great summer combo.


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

In the river city today..might catch up with Donald who created this thread..been a long time.since we have caught up.
Dave


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

The BB58 on nato strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## s2001025 (Jul 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2001025 (Jul 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

GMT... It's been a while


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

rootbeer for me today 🍺


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Waiting in line with my 16618ln


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

My significant other's watch


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Tudor









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

2 tone datejust.
















Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Freshly recut 1630 from Classic Watch Repair.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Datejust

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

My latest acquisition: 1972 mosaic dial OP


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

116610LV


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Verdi said:


> My latest acquisition: 1972 mosaic dial OP
> View attachment 15340012


Wow  this is a beauty. Big congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Batman


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Original BB58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

LN today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Batman


Looks a great fit Brice..a beauty mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Looks a great fit Brice..a beauty mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thank you. I'm in love


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Yachtmaster









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

I am the Bat.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Knives and Lint said:


> View attachment 15343042
> 
> 
> View attachment 15343043


Mate , as always great pics....
Nice to see you back here.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Stay well all...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Yashio (Apr 18, 2013)

Explorer today


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Beach time!









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

HAGW


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Krish47 said:


> Mate , as always great pics....
> Nice to see you back here.


Thanks brother! Yea, I stopped posting as much in WRUW when things shut down, but I'm trying to get back in the habit as enjoy sharing


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Modern day Ranger 2









Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mt4sure (Jun 16, 2017)

Midsize 75190 on a black NATO.


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Just purchased this very morning at the AD. Never thought I'd get over my 'dislike' of Rolex and actually purchase one. But I guess we all live with some contradictions. I'm loving it so far. I was first drawn in with the white dial fluted bezel. Looked amazing. But figured I wanted to wear this in a lot of situations and felt the fluted bezel was too flashy. Plus the black is nice since I have a white dial GS and blue Omega Aqua Terra. Now I have the 3 different colors of 3 different brands of almost the exact same looking watch haha.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Sub for me this morning.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

DJ41 and a very blue sky!









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Thought The Mrs and I would brave the local farmers market this morning


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

My one and only


----------



## dlack (Apr 26, 2010)

Sub-C 116610LN


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Still in honeymoon.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GabrielTan (Jul 12, 2020)

Started "double-wristing" as of today. My Explorer I on the left hand and Mi Band 5 on the right. One for analogue charm and the other for health tracking


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my ExpII yesterday afternoon and again today


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Again today.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## prixxy (Nov 11, 2015)

took this out for a walk yesterday


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

Wearing the OP39 today, took this picture last evening  can't believe how quickly the summer is fading away..










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G973F met Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex BLNR today


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Been wearing a lot of my Sea Dweller lately.


----------



## Yashio (Apr 18, 2013)

Picture from yesterday, but it's still today's watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MeiXiang said:


> Been wearing a lot of my Sea Dweller lately.
> 
> View attachment 15346589


Looks so good  hows the size ?
What's your wrist size ?

I used to have the 5-digit SD then the SD4K which was a bit more substantial on the wrist and sat a bit high. But i miss having a SD and unless a new nicer sub comes out without the squared lugs, I'll get a SD next.


----------



## waymond wamano (Apr 21, 2020)

Rockin







Tudor BB58 while working from home


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Rolex BLNR today


Congratulations! It looks awesome

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dan_bsht said:


> Congratulations! It looks awesome
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thank you  definitely my fave


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Bloodhound Air King again today.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks so good  hows the size ?
> What's your wrist size ?
> 
> I used to have the 5-digit SD then the SD4K which was a bit more substantial on the wrist and sat a bit high. But i miss having a SD and unless a new nicer sub comes out without the squared lugs, I'll get a SD next.











Although I've owned several 16600 SD's in the past, I've settled on this 116600 that seems to hug my flat 6.75" wrist reasonably well. I much prefer the newer SS bracelet over that of the five-digit SD's. The lugs of the 116600 SD4K are a bit slimmer than the 114060 SubC that I used to own.

Thus far I've not had the opportunity to look at nor try on a 126600 SD43 although I've heard that the fit is better distributed than that of the 40mm SD's. The above picture was taken in the past as I'm wearing my AK today.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

New BB58 acquisition today. Hated to trade in my blue "smiley" but this one just fits better on my wrist.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks so good  hows the size ?
> What's your wrist size ?
> 
> I used to have the 5-digit SD then the SD4K which was a bit more substantial on the wrist and sat a bit high. But i miss having a SD and unless a new nicer sub comes out without the squared lugs, I'll get a SD next.


Hey buddy. I have really thin wrists at 6.5" but my hands are abnormally huge especially considering how I'm only 5ft 3. My hands are much larger than most people's and subsequently the Sea Dweller, despite being huge in its own right, wears actually smaller than the case size suggests. The lugs are pretty short that I feel the Explorer 2 42mm wears much larger.

The Sea Dweller is tall and I think you'll notice that more than the actual width if that makes sense. Here's a picture of the watch along with my whole hands so you can see the proportions:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MeiXiang said:


> Hey buddy. I have really thin wrists at 6.5" but my hands are abnormally huge especially considering how I'm only 5ft 3. My hands are much larger than most people's and subsequently the Sea Dweller, despite being huge in its own right, wears actually smaller than the case size suggests. The lugs are pretty short that I feel the Explorer 2 42mm wears much larger.
> 
> The Sea Dweller is tall and I think you'll notice that more than the actual width if that makes sense. Here's a picture of the watch along with my whole hands so you can see the proportions:
> 
> View attachment 15346926


Thank you for taking the time to reply.
I have the ExpII 216570 and was curious in fact how your SD wore vs the ExpII. The ExpII sits nice and flat does look long and wide. Lots of real estate on the wrist. I was worried the SD43 would wear larger but doesn't sound like it i do agree the SD line in general is a thicker watch than it's sub and exp siblings. Some also sit off the wrist because of the deep caseback which is not for everyone. 
I need to to try one next time we are able to bave a GTG


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## bonC (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

My go to beater. 
Have a good day and stay healthy gents.


----------



## SydR (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> My go to beater.
> Have a good day and stay healthy gents.


I love the dial on these


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze on SCURFA rubber today


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK for one more day


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Can't take my eyes off of you


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Been way to long off the water..when this season done many nights offshore coming my way..
All the best
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## drockadam (Sep 23, 2011)

Tudor OysterDate today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

colorblind said:


> View attachment 15349361


Love that beach shot.
Can't wait to be at the beach this weekend


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K today


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Without the date window, it looks very good.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

5959HH said:


> 116600 SD4K today


Wow  
I miss this


----------



## Yashio (Apr 18, 2013)

1675 today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

The bracelet is back after a whole month on an Everest Deployant leather band. Thoughts are that the watch looks smaller than it does on the leather.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> Without the date window, it looks very good.


Actually I wish the SeaDweller had been made as a no date, but at least there's no cyclops on the 116600, unlike the 126600 SD43 that does have a cyclops.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

With my PRS


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊🙂😷Wednesday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Original BB 58









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asphaltman (Oct 17, 2009)

View attachment 15350006


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Fun with Filters


----------



## ffmpg (Oct 28, 2012)

Mine for today!


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

115200 on a Rubber B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Batman


Wow, sometimes the watch just fits the wrist perfectly. This is exactly that time!

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SD4K for one more day.


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Just picked this up, pleased so far.


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

Blue bay 58


----------



## Yashio (Apr 18, 2013)

Sea-Dweller recently returned from service so I'm taking it diving this weekend.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful day in LA!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorin


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I just took delivery of my new guitar - a Fender Player Series Jaguar. Plays like a dream.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## hornet222 (Jun 16, 2017)

Rolex DJ in her home town.


----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Oyster


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Social distancing in Santa Monica









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yashio (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

greetings from the underground


----------



## Ffscala (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello from the beach


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still this, covered in sand and sunscreen.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Black Bay 36!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the ExpII 
Maybe the perfect vaca watch


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## flat6turbo (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love the ExpII
> Maybe the perfect vaca watch


My dream


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Simey83 (May 27, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


>


Looks great on leather!!


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dancl82 said:


> View attachment 15356280


I love this one on the bracelet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jhdscript said:


> My dream


Thanks. This one was so underrated for a while and now it's selling for much more. Crazy what's happening with Rolex


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Rolex Submariner 14060 on service dial, hands and bezel


----------



## Yashio (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sub 2 lines










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hulk at the old abandoned) LaGrange Drag Strip


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExpII again this morning


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## horologywonders (Apr 17, 2020)

my baby









btw, that pic is from last month, so no, my date isn't wrong


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15357789


Dreamy 🤍


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chilling until the storm passes


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Poppop was a watch guy, and I'm sure he'd approve of the 36mm DJ.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Hanging poolside with Zoé who is playing DJ just for me


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RustyBin5 said:


>


I love this. 
LE of how many ?


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this.
> LE of how many ?


It's a LE of only 32 sir


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


I love that watch. I'm on a waiting list having turned down a black dial explorer 2. I really want the polar.

I am wearing the younger brother


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Yashio (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Simey83 (May 27, 2014)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Simey83 said:


>


Great. Which strap is this please ?


----------



## Simey83 (May 27, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Great. Which strap is this please ?


Hi Buddy,
An eBay "cheapy" that is actually lovely quality. And the hardware is well finished!!









Marine Nationale Elastic NATO Watch Strap 22mm - Navy Blue & White | eBay


Want it as a 'Single Pass' NATO, just let us know! High quality, light & flexible elastic watch strap. Contrast colour centre stitch.



www.ebay.co.uk





Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MeiXiang said:


> I love that watch. I'm on a waiting list having turned down a black dial explorer 2. I really want the polar.
> 
> I am wearing the younger brother
> 
> ...


Thanks  good move to wait for the polar, especially since you have the classic black Explorer. What a beauty by the Way  that'll be a terrific duo


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Simey83 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> An eBay "cheapy" that is actually lovely quality. And the hardware is well finished!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a great match


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Heading into the office for a bit today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the bronze Black Bay and this scurfa rubber is the perfect companion for it at the beach.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

1603 on blue textured calf.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

1968 OP (my birth year) I inherited from my Dad. He wore it his entire adult life; in all of my memories of him ☺. Makes me smile to wear it.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

EXP2 on DAS


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Picnicking with the Bluesy


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

My latest acquisition. I was initially very hesitant about the gilt but it's starting to grow on me. And I really missed the snowflake hands since I sold my BB36.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

qcjulle said:


> My latest acquisition. I was initially very hesitant about the gilt but it's starting to grow on me. And I really missed the snowflake hands since I sold my BB36.
> 
> View attachment 15361290


I love the Black Bay 58 original. I never understood why people would feel that the gilt won't look great. In person it is beautiful.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took the BLNR to shop and eat Greek food in Tarpon Springs


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

I do like looking at the bread basket...ha. But I like seeing a GMT even more, especially when traveling.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Batman


Hey Brice, when did you get this? Looks so cool on you fella  Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pelagos in Cote d'Azure


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Summer ensemble...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PO1 ..on one of Greg's bunds..comfort plus..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

114300


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

My favorite.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hey Brice, when did you get this? Looks so cool on you fella  Cheers


Thanks Sri. I hope the Côte d'Azur is treating you well. 
I got it from my AD a month ago. Loving it. New favorite


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


> 114300


So beautiful ? on my list


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Pelagos in Cote d'Azure
> 
> View attachment 15362341


Great shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> So beautiful 🤍 on my list


Thanks, Brice - have a great weekend


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

MeiXiang said:


> I love the Black Bay 58 original. I never understood why people would feel that the gilt won't look great. In person it is beautiful.


Yeah.. it is mate.. The gilt hands and matte finish dial are a good combo imo.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

Last day for the BB


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sausage & Mac-n-Cheese - a house favorite


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

Now its a perfect fit...


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

got into car. rain came. got outta car... but first a wrist shot 😹


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

Datejust II is up for the new week


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Have a great what's left of the weekend.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Sunday all 
Enjoying a little time by the pool and intercoastal


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT II









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey long time you guys! Have been wearing my incoming from this week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Explorer II for dinner


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The polar is very beautiful !


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

Monday morning blues


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... My Trusty Vintage 1980 1680 Sub ...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

reflecting on the Hulk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

weklund said:


> ... My Trusty Vintage 1980 1680 Sub ...
> 
> View attachment 15366826​


To me this is what the real strength of Rolex is, bought to be kept used and loved for a few decades, not bought at list and sold a few days later +50% to someone else who will put it in a safe for a few months to try and make a few more %.

Hans designed them as tough tool watches, shame a few more people nowadays don't follow that IMO.

Bought my Subby date in 1993 and have worn it everywhere ever since.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Honeymoon over so the protective tape comes off tomorrow









Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

just chilling on a Monday


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

you are not the contents of your watch box


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

This one right here...just snapped. DateJust 41


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Brad935 (Apr 11, 2016)

New twist on an old favorite!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

The new BB58 on a Vanguards strap.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Going non-Rolex today


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

riverside in Canterbury









Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExpII


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## BtBaMrocks (Oct 1, 2017)

BB red


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## klockodile (Oct 13, 2010)

SD 16600 today! Cheers!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This DS looks nice !


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Today i own a *Longines Hydroconquest Chronograph*. I love this timepiece !


----------



## Sebring1811 (May 31, 2020)

A freshman poster here! Got the call from my local AD this week, and here she is!! Can't get over how svelte/functional the bracelet is, how long the lume lasts, and how smoothly the movement/crown winds. No more gritty/sandy winding for me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Gold Sub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffscala (Jul 8, 2018)

Rocking the Subby today.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Beautiful tudor! what is the reference please


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffscala (Jul 8, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> Beautiful tudor! what is the reference please


Oh its the 75090 from 1993 - the 36mm one. Running +1.5 seconds per day following a service - modern Rolex accuracy from an old 2824!


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Day Date today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I just noticed the crack in the lume at 1 o'clock. Kinda annoys me...damnit, wish I didn't take that macro


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

MeiXiang said:


> View attachment 15372453
> 
> 
> I just noticed the crack in the lume at 1 o'clock. Kinda annoys me...damnit, wish I didn't take that macro


Isn't that the shadow of the second hand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Old School Today


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

ndrs63 said:


> Isn't that the shadow of the second hand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Next to the shadow ..


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

MeiXiang said:


> View attachment 15372453
> 
> 
> I just noticed the crack in the lume at 1 o'clock. Kinda annoys me...damnit, wish I didn't take that macro


That sucks man.. I've already put an epic scratch on my new black bay blue 58. It's all character building


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Jimkrz (Jul 28, 2020)

My Submariner of course. I only have 2 watches a Submariner and a Speedmaster. I pretty rotate them every other day.


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

My $215 6238 "Lazenby"


----------



## Fortunato strap (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MeiXiang said:


> View attachment 15372453
> 
> 
> I just noticed the crack in the lume at 1 o'clock. Kinda annoys me...damnit, wish I didn't take that macro


Its a watch worn well mate!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

glg said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Pearler mate...great combo!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## THE-FURY (Apr 22, 2018)

CHNR on a ( made by Combat straps) espresso Horween,


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

dancl82 said:


> That sucks man.. I've already put an epic scratch on my new black bay blue 58. It's all character building


Well you can't really see it unless you use some sort of lens or macro in so I guess it doesn't really matter in that respect lol. Still annoying to know it's there!



DaveandStu said:


> Its a watch worn well mate!!
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


lol. Think it was more a production quality control flaw more than anything else ha!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

MeiXiang said:


> View attachment 15372453
> 
> 
> I just noticed the crack in the lume at 1 o'clock. Kinda annoys me...damnit, wish I didn't take that macro


My AD will convince me that it is called "patina"


----------



## Ffscala (Jul 8, 2018)

30 year old Sub today.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

116610lv


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

This


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Less is more sometimes


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My Tudor jumbo Oysterdate.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy #ilfreccione Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection (Jun 29, 2020)

Greetings from the office









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Pearler mate...great combo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate, that P01 looks really good on your wrist. 

Haven't seen many photos with that kinda great fit.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kayaked in the mangroves today and to a little beach with the ExpII


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay 36 on an Erika’s Original!!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

While picking up the 16610 from service, I had the opportunity to try the Air King at the AD. Nice watch 
















Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortunato strap (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

It was humid enough to justify wearing the Sea-Dweller on a Beaver strap


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> Mate, that P01 looks really good on your wrist.
> 
> Haven't seen many photos with that kinda great fit.


Gday mate..thank you its a piece not many like, but hell its a good thing imho..
We should give Brisman ( Donald) a call and have a few coldies sometime..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Gday mate..thank you its a piece not many like, but hell its a good thing imho..
> We should give Brisman ( Donald) a call and have a few coldies sometime..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


G'day to you too mate ,Sure, happy to join mate...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Krish47 said:


> G'day to you too mate ,Sure, happy to join mate...


Righto ill give Brisman a bell mate...just see how this Covid cluster goes while we are harvesting..ripper!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Oyster White


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Took the " Daddy" out for a walk. GMT around here stands for Grassy Middle Track.


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

This piece deserves more attention than it's garnered from enthusiasts. The watch is already well-versed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

A treat for my Fiancé whilst out shopping yesterday. Love the green dial!









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## zuckermania (Feb 27, 2009)

Loving this watch


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunday


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Zzup (Aug 1, 2017)

Just cleaned mine today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## jasi_88 (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

126660 tonight for a wrist sootha..stay well all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back home and back to the "work from home" office, with the Rolex BLNR


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Polar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

traf said:


> Polar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

Wanted this one for literally years, finally got one yesterday. In LOVE!


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sea-Dweller today


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Actually went into the office for a bit today...just snapped. Have a good day. DateJust 41









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Jetguy87 (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570 on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Bat


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB Bronze on OEM Tudor nato strap


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Catching a bit of sun..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

New bund strap arrived today


----------



## TireFryer (Jul 16, 2008)

My first Rolex... OP Date 1500 circa 1967/8. Just had it serviced 2 weeks ago (replaced acrylic, pressure tested, ...), +/- 2s/d, nice patina developing on the dial. It's become a daily since I got it, and as you can tell from a couple of light scratches on the acrylic, it's been getting a workout. I think this got me on a slippery slope as I now have a Tudor Prince Oysterdate 74033, circa 1989, on the way now as well! I am beginning to understand the draw with these watches, but something my "fun fund" is not appreciating!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry still wearing this today&#8230; But waiting for FedEx to arrive so maybe I'll have two posts here today! ; ^ )

Just snapped. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Well that's always fun when a watch shows up at work. I have owned 4 white never had a black...I think I'm going to like the white hat/black hat good cop/bad cop option.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Feeling vintage today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

Not gonna be opening the safe for quite a while since this one arrived!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Morning!
Wearing this for now dreaming of my new (correct) Bracelet LOL.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

deepsea03 said:


>


I am lost for words...speechless but somehow very hungry.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Another Bloodhound Air-King day.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

deepsea03 said:


>


Is that a sandwich dial? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday greetings 😃😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Another GMT


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My 15007

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Marine layer finally lifted in LA ... weather feels like June, not August...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## hobby5253 (Aug 9, 2018)

raja_3012 said:


>


You have a fair...for this.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hobby5253 (Aug 9, 2018)

hobby5253 said:


> You have a fair...for this.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


You know I meant Flair....right

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Here's a bit of sparkle for you


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

This one for first half of day...










And this one for second half of day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Data fail









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Rodol (May 20, 2020)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Lunch time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Waiting for the Sub to come back from service.


----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Feeling good with the Daytona Spyder









Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


I have always lusted after that watch. Which model year is that specific one? 36 or 40mm.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Oris1977 (Mar 14, 2020)

First time out to dinner since the pandemic! Ate outside at the Columbia. Of course, had to sport the BLNR while out!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day guys..PO1 for a run around the avocado blocks today..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExpII today


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mickey said:


> I have always lusted after that watch. Which model year is that specific one? 36 or 40mm.


That'll be a 36mm 18238 double quickset from the mid to late 1990's. Starting ~2000 the DD got the polished lugs (and truly solid bracelet links, and a few years later got the upgraded "fat" clasp. The 18236 is a pretty special reference). 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)

Haven't worn this guy in more than a decade. Bought from an AD in Ragusa, Sicily in 1982.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Zblue one









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

jmcbooty83 said:


> That'll be a 36mm 18238 double quickset from the mid to late 1990's. Starting ~2000 the DD got the polished lugs (and truly solid bracelet links, and a few years later got the upgraded "fat" clasp. The 18236 is a pretty special reference).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my view, they should have never changed the size, it's iconic at 36mm

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

So sporty so nice looking









Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk
View attachment 15389931


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR on the wrist today

Have a great week


----------



## TireFryer (Jul 16, 2008)

New to me, 1989 Tudor Prince OysterDate 74033 - a little small for my taste, but classic nonetheless.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Time4Good (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

He's not getting the polar Exp2, but we did find out today that his birth year watch is incoming - BB58 Blue. Matches his eyes.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mickey said:


> I have always lusted after that watch. Which model year is that specific one? 36 or 40mm.


Thanks...my YG one is an E serial 36mm 18238, serviced by RSC and with a luminova service dial. I'm nuts about it!

I have a W serial 18239 in WG and a DD OQ 19018 in YG that's 5.8m serial circa ~1978 as well. The 18238 is my current favorite.

SD4K today.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chronograph


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TheHun said:


> Chronograph


So cool


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


>


Great shot Mike


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great shot Mike


Thanks, Brice, have a great week!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

For this night i choose a *submariner rolex 16610 vintage*


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Snapped a pic while at Norris Lake with the fam/friends. Pelly in the water where it belongs.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Question for the Rolex expert

I want an oyster style bracelet for my BLNR to alternate with the Jubilee. Working from home for months has me dressed in shorts and Ts daily, so I want something with a more casual feel. 
Besides purchasing the oyster GMT II bracelet, what other Rolex bracelets will for the blnr ?
Hopefully an all-brushed one


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Tuesday Tudor Tiger.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Tuesday!! Just got this Everest strap and feels great. Much lighter and feels like will be cooler that original band. Perfect for the summer.


----------



## bes2018 (Feb 21, 2018)

Heritage Black Bay on a Strapcode bracelet.


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Question for the Rolex expert
> 
> I want an oyster style bracelet for my BLNR to alternate with the Jubilee. Working from home for months has me dressed in shorts and Ts daily, so I want something with a more casual feel.
> Besides purchasing the oyster GMT II bracelet, what other Rolex bracelets will for the blnr ?
> Hopefully an all-brushed one


really, no one ?  I thought we had helpful experts here


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## waymond wamano (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyliner (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> really, no one ?  I thought we had helpful experts here


Hey Brice, I'm no expert at all... How about 116710LN's bracelet ? Any luck with it?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The last of the SD looking SDs


----------



## jaykim (Jun 18, 2013)

126200 blue dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

sf16 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice patina, ghost

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Daytonday..









Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Jumbo


----------



## amg37 (Nov 15, 2014)

This blue beauty...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Harmonic Confluence of Ratios and Proportions


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

roknfreewrld said:


> View attachment 15393771


LOVE the look on the dog looking back like..."Let's go buddy I've been waiting all day to do this...and your taking a picture of your wrist again..."


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

TheHun said:


> SD


The GOAT of Rolex sports watches as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tudor Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Mickey® said:


> LOVE the look on the dog looking back like..."Let's go buddy I've been waiting all day to do this...and your taking a picture of your wrist again..."


Oh that is absolutely what she was thinking. Luckily she puts up with it in exchange for walks.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jacopo (Aug 13, 2020)

;-)


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Livaren (Mar 22, 2018)

These photos make me miss not having any sports/dive watches in my collection!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Just arrived...had to take off the Explorer II to snap.
Never had a GMT but I could already see this as being the "one watch" for me if it came to that. A little less common than some, love the comfort of the case and bracelet&#8230;and those lug holes ?


----------



## Ace0nBase (Dec 30, 2013)

Just picked this up over lunch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

I can't stop collecting Tudors........ I have a problem! My most recent acquisition. Love the colorway









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Explorer II while watching Groundhog Day with the family

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rolex 1625 Turn O Graph from 1960:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Russ1965 said:


>


That's badass...if I could do 36mm I'd get one in a second....love how "beefy" it makes the DJ.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

This is my daily. I just enjoy this watch so much. It's old, but I am not going to buy anything new. Why, I don't like the newer models. This has character that has come with age. Everything is original and it has never been polished

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mertenss (Aug 15, 2020)

Happy saturday


----------



## 360turbo (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mickey® said:


> That's badass...if I could do 36mm I'd get one in a second....love how "beefy" it makes the DJ.


Thanks Mick!


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

1655

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Water check


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Zblue at the unofficial Woodward Dream Cruise.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Enjoying some time in Greece with my DJ41









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Sunday morning relaxing with the DJ ,


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

A Daytona will be a perfect watch for the weekend









Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1st timer (Feb 11, 2006)

Nikrnic said:


> Zblue at the unofficial Woodward Dream Cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch. On my list for sure. 
It was literally love at first sight.


----------



## 1st timer (Feb 11, 2006)

Good morning.


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)

New to me


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Old faithful back on my wrist today


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Old faithful back on my wrist today


Probably the most underrated steel Rolex model.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Going to Sausalito to get some sea brice.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

BLing said:


> A Daytona will be a perfect watch for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I admit I was never a big Daytona fan but thats the nicest I've seen... 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Have Great Sunday!!..









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1st timer (Feb 11, 2006)

Iced coffee and the smoker in the background cooking some sirloins. 
Oh and the Tudor photobombing... Again.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Nikrnic said:


> Have Great Sunday!!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost like a Rolex!


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

A scorcher in SoCal today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dams5633 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Ceramic day..









Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

a bit of Rolex green....


----------



## sculder (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## a_carkhuff (Sep 30, 2017)

Wearing my BB58









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)

Rolex Datejust paired with our tanned textured calfskin leather strap.

More inspirations in our Rolex Datejust 36 Strap-Guide


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Another day. Maybe something else tomorrow.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watchwill20 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## 1st timer (Feb 11, 2006)

raja_3012 said:


>


Man that's sexy.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

1st timer said:


> Man that's sexy.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Change of pace

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Black Bay Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Hey Brice!
Going back to one of your earlier posts, I have played around quite a bit alternating bracelets among different sports models.

In particular, the ceramic sub bracelet with glide lock fits my 1st generation BLNR and my BLRO very well, no issues, so you could go that route.

Here's a thread I started a while back that you may find useful:









Springbar Guide for Rolex LV, BLNR & BLRO Bracelet Hacks


I have been tinkering with the bracelets and spring bars of the Hulk, Batman and BLRO. By using an appropriate springbar, all 3 bracelets are interchangeable with all three watches, yielding 9 possible combinations. I am attaching a guide for all combinations which you may find useful: I...




www.watchuseek.com





Here are some pics:



















Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Hey Brice!
> Going back to one of your earlier posts, I have played around quite a bit alternating bracelets among different sports models.
> 
> In particular, the ceramic sub bracelet with glide lock fits my 1st generation BLNR and my BLRO very well, no issues, so you could go that route.
> ...


Thanks buddy I'll take a look


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K today.


----------



## mertenss (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## waymond wamano (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Just got this yesterday and it's been a beautiful experience! Love it


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExpII 216570 today


----------



## mikewoods (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Black 









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

79220B today!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

One more day. BTW HAGW guys!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Pic from a couple day's ago, but still wearing today. DJII









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

I wore this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchfreak74 (Jul 25, 2019)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SmokeShack


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Exploring Greece 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn LYA-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Shout out to those fighting the fires in California. I hope we send teams over to assist as you brothers did with us in Australia.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Fiancée joined the club today with a 30th bday gift from her folks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ProjectQuattro said:


> Fiancée joined the club today with a 30th bday gift from her folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it was made for your girls wrist mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Just picked this up today.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## maurofasciolo (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post but wore this


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

This is my „nobody will ever notice" Milgauss:


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody hell I can't wait to get out the " front" soon and fish or spear.....to long without being on the water!!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

Pelagos LHD on a nato!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Sebring1811 (May 31, 2020)

RustyBin5 said:


>


Rusty, that's a razor-sharp Tudor. Is that a special dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sebring1811 said:


> Rusty, that's a razor-sharp Tudor. Is that a special dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. Yes it was made by Tudor for the pilots of 32 squadron of the UK Air Force. Called the Royal squadron because they transport members of the Royal family. 32 pieces made


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

Moving to this today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Perfection.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Feat. my WFH setup










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

MeiXiang said:


> Perfection.
> View attachment 15417726


That sure looks beautiful, always loved that blue with the gold.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Checking in for Wednesday. Cheers😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## interdon (Aug 4, 2020)

Tudor Pelagos


----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

interdon said:


> Tudor Pelagos
> View attachment 15417965


This is one hot watch!


----------



## AMM1959 (Oct 31, 2019)

Dave corrupted me, LOL. After all, a contrarian's watch needs a contrarian's strap!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

cheers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice photography !


----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

Summer classic!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

First day back in the office today with the Explorer. Got to admit, not feeling it. Prefer working from home...way more productive.


----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

MeiXiang said:


> First day back in the office today with the Explorer. Got to admit, not feeling it. Prefer working from home...way more productive.
> 
> View attachment 15419119


This watch craves the outdoors!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Crazy Daytona !


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

New (to me) 16710 Pepsi just in from Guarded Crown (Erik Lopez). Funny thing is had you asked me 2 months ago I would have been staunchly anti-"Pepsi" because I thought it was so common and cliche.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Explorer 14270 today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delfonic (Feb 25, 2019)

Wearing my new Black Bay 58 Navy Blue.


----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

delfonic said:


> Wearing my new Black Bay 58 Navy Blue.
> View attachment 15419604


It's a looker for sure. Do you or anyone else have first hand experience of both this and the original BB48?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delfonic (Feb 25, 2019)

ininov said:


> It's a looker for sure. Do you or anyone else have first hand experience of both this and the original BB48?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I don't have that extensive experience with the black/gilt BB58. I've only ever tried it on for no more than a few mins.

I just find that the blue one suited me more and so I didn't even think of the black one.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Beautiful in its simplicity


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

My Tudor BB Heritage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Explorer! 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn LYA-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Swapping out a submariner bracelet to my Pepsi today:


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Long time Submariner owner but haven't had one for a couple years. I guess I was lying to myself saying I was "done" with Subs. 

Just landed. V Serial...took off my 16700 to snap a pic.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Swapping out a submariner bracelet to my Pepsi today:
> 
> View attachment 15420914
> 
> ...


What's the hulk like on the jubilee


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> What's the hulk like on the jubilee


I can share some old pics of what this combo looks like:


























Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> I can share some old pics of what this combo looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob. I think that would work if the lugs were narrower but I think the chunky case needs the oyster. I think you saved me a few hundred quid


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Thanks Rob. I think that would work if the lugs were narrower but I think the chunky case needs the oyster. I think you saved me a few hundred quid


HA! I personally do not wear the sub on jubilee, I like it best on the oyster.

Maybe we will see some thinner lugs on September. 1st...!!!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> HA! I personally do not wear the sub on jubilee, I like it best on the oyster.
> 
> Maybe we will see some thinner lugs on September. 1st...!!!


I'm trying to avoid that particular circus. I'll check the Rolex site around the 15th


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Russ1965 said:


>


Looks amazing on your wrist...36mm right? If they made this as a DJ41....


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mickey® said:


> Looks amazing on your wrist...36mm right? If they made this as a DJ41....


36mm it is, Mickey !
41mm is too large for my skinny wrist; hence my preference for vintage pieces (all brands).


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't wear watches any larger than 40mm.


----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


>


This is solid style!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


>


Love that style!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## hobby5253 (Aug 9, 2018)

The Thomas J said:


> Love that style!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


We get to see the "desirable" steel professionals, but it's ones like these that really catch the eye!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

ininov said:


> This is solid style!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you !
It is one of my favourite pieces.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

The Thomas J said:


> Love that style!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Soon to be classic...


----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

harry_flashman said:


> Soon to be classic...


Already a classic. Hopefully it doesn't get bigger....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Yesterday but you get the idea


----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

Going old school today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchwill20 (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank goodness my OP is sand proof!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Saturday Pilgrimage


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Have a great weekend...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Expy


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

TheHun said:


> Expy


There are more Explorers 1 here than I would have ever imagined. Makes me so happy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Will 1 Sep validate my bracelet choice?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Snyde said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely. What reference is that?


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Happy Sunday

EXII


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Early-ish Sunday morning before a drive up to Malibu$










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Have a great weekend...
> View attachment 15423276


Very nice


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

@jmanlay Right back at ya!!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wondering if this one will still be on the Rolex website day after tomorrow?


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


>


I love that dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

My favorite Datejust, my 16014 from 84-85.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Lovely. What reference is that?


It's a Tudor 76200. This particular one is brand new with a 2019 warranty. Kind of a cool secret amongst Tudor models

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Snyde said:


> It's a Tudor 76200. This particular one is brand new with a 2019 warranty. Kind of a cool secret amongst Tudor models
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. That a Tudor strap too?


----------



## Tenshou (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Tenshou (Sep 19, 2019)

Nikrnic said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This shot is so beautiful


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Tenshou said:


> View attachment 15424846


Lovely watch .... what exact reference is this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

Tenshou said:


> View attachment 15424846


This is so sexy!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenshou (Sep 19, 2019)

rmurphy said:


> Lovely watch .... what exact reference is this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.
I don't remember but I believe it is a Day Date Platinum with Glacier Dial. I haven't worn it in a while


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Almost missed today...have a good week all.

From the saga I posted about - Explorer II P serial...back from Rolex and with new bracelet.


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

My 71 DJ


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

Did some woodworking in the 126710 earlier.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Well guys after a 14 month wait I got a call from my AD in the UK offering me the GMT Master 2 batman/girl. Over the moon to say the least.









Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

wanner69 said:


> Well guys after a 14 month wait I got a call from my AD in the UK offering me the GMT Master 2 batman/girl. Over the moon to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Good things come to those who wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebring1811 (May 31, 2020)

In preparation for R-Day 2020. Not that I'll be able to score one of those new releases 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

My grandfather's Datejust.


----------



## Jagamov (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Went to pick up my new DJ 41 Blue Dial from my friends house. He had his two newest acquisitions. He brought the wrong screwdriver home from work (oyster and jubilee bands have different sized screws). I'm going to the store when they open to get it sized. So close, but not on the wrist (snugly at least) just yet.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm wearing a soon to be discontinued Submariner










Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

New (to me) Explorer.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

BB41 on leather


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Now retired 114060

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)

79230R


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

In honor of the Hulk apparently being discontinued by Rolex. It's okay, big guy, I love you.


----------



## rmorin (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

El-Duderino said:


> In honor of the Hulk apparently being discontinued by Rolex. It's okay, big guy, I love you.


I made the switch for the same reason. Gone from the catalogue, but never from my wrist!


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BB bronze on canvas


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

New Arrival


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BigEd said:


> New Arrival
> View attachment 15429057


Congratulations @BigEd

Good pick up. Wear in good health mate


----------



## Casio_mechs (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## statsman (Jun 10, 2018)

An oldie...


----------



## JayPaper (Nov 26, 2017)

The dial is just insane. Most detailed Tudor dial I've ever seen. Love this watch.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

First wrist shot with my new DJ41. I love the blue sunray dial. It transitions from dark blue to light blue based on the way the light hits it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

My one and only.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK Again


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

El-Duderino said:


> In honor of the Hulk apparently being discontinued by Rolex. It's okay, big guy, I love you.


Who doesn't?


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Back on the fabric strap, which is excellent.


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Saying goodbye is such sweet sorrow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chinguelmike (Feb 20, 2017)

👍


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Oyster Perpetual


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Submariner 14060 on black Barenia leather strap:


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

BB58 in full beach mode


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Rolex Submariner 16610 *for me today


----------



## Lambo The Jambo (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

First day of wearing my Bronze


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

perfect angle


----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Cooling down to 104 today. Time to break out the leather. Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

Fresh from service










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Same one as always, the only one I have...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II to start the weekend

Jeepin
And 
Exploring


----------



## Godsavehk (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy Saturday...

Really smitten with this one...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing the Explorer II to begin the weekend


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

14270









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Still waiting on my 58 to arrive. Until then...


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Makin' bets on Kentucky Derby Day.
dP


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Furball said:


> View attachment 15434843


THAT is a damn 3 family member photo shoot...with proper lighting and props! SWEET!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Good morning, "fanboys"... lol


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I'll stick with my 40mm ceramic Submariner two tone with Gold text thank you very much. Who else dislikes the new Bluesy?


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

EXP2 today. My new DJ41 is getting to spend the day in the safe for the first time.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

beaching in the Algarve


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

Out on a hike


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Rolex Sub 14060 on Moss Brown strap for Windup Shop and Worn & Wound. I ordered a couple more of these straps, as they are great quality, reasonable price and look great IMO.









Hope you are all having a great Labor Day weekend!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hard to quit this one


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

1969 Tudor 7992/0


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

Underwater


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Been a while... but spring has hit Melbourne and I love my 40mm sub
cheers fellas


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pimmsley said:


> Been a while... but spring has hit Melbourne and I love my 40mm sub
> cheers fellas
> View attachment 15437095


Looks great mate, I hope you guys get lower numbers sooner rather than later!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Looks great mate, I hope you guys get lower numbers sooner rather than later!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks bloke !


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I was finally able to take the Milgauss off...never thought I'd enjoy it so much.

BUT nothing wears like the DateJust 41 Jubilee...have a great week.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

A bit of blue


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy😊😷😀 Monday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

...just so happens my wife is wearing her 36mm Datejust on a jubilee bracelet. Love the JB


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Labor Day Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Labor Day Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I would recognize one of your watches without a flower behind it&#8230;. I hope you're somewhere good like Hawaii so you'll have them 365 days!


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

Training to London


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Verdi said:


> A bit of blue
> View attachment 15437540


*







*
You missed a sticker or two!!!


----------



## redmy (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Mickey® said:


> *
> View attachment 15438108
> *
> You missed a sticker or two!!!


well, you cant blame me! Its a day old! 😎


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Verdi said:


> well, you cant blame me! Its a day old! 😎


No blame...Just making sure you knew so you can take those suckers off! You don't want to be that guy!  😂


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

redmy said:


>


I like very much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


Beautiful photo. Awesome watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Explorer II


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Mickey® said:


> No blame...Just making sure you knew so you can take those suckers off! You don't want to be that guy!  😂


I know that guy....its not me!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Mickey said:


> No blame...Just making sure you knew so you can take those suckers off! You don't want to be that guy!


What guy ?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Please God No.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Mickey said:


> Please God No.


 somewhat akin to going to your school dance with a price tag still on your shirt


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> somewhat akin to going to your school dance with a price tag still on your shirt


WORSE because you didn't mean to do that...if folks are wearing their stickers on purpose...gonna lose my mind ?

Only excuse is if they grew up like this...maybe they can't help themselves.


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

Waiting on some bull moose to stand up so I can make some photos.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a great day all


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

First time in a week with my AK. Going back in the safe for a while. New DJ41 is going to get most of this week's wrist time.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

36mm 1926 on Fluco strap!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Black Bay 58 Blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> What guy ?


On reading your post Rusty, made me check my wrist and I also have the side sticker and protection strips attached.😂😂😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The "poor men's Daytona"


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

BigEd said:


> On reading your post Rusty, made me check my wrist and I also have the side sticker and protection strips attached.
> View attachment 15438935


All the cool kids do


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I completely lied yesterday when I posted I was wearing my DJ41 this week. Couldn't leave the house without putting this back on...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm feeling the BLUE today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

I decided to leave the DJ41 in the safe today. Working from home, so I thought I should pick something a little more casual.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Tuesday with the BB Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 😀😷Tuesday✌🏼🖖🏼. Enjoy your watches👍🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday from smokey Northern California









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinguelmike (Feb 20, 2017)

Rolex Oysterquartz 17014 from 1979 never been polished. 
And can anyone guess what it's different in this one?

?


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Blue for today.









Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Tuesday. Enjoy your watches
> View attachment 15439323


Such a gorgeous dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Chrono


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

DJ41. Had it for a week and I love it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

Wearing a Tudor Prince Date for the day.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

photos with galaxy note8


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Waiting at a red light At the perfect time

Regular photo vs portrait mode


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Batman


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Daylume doesn't suck


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Just picked her up from my AD. She's beautiful


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NardinNut said:


> Just picked her up from my AD. She's beautiful


Huge congrats  
Not easy to get a GMT Pepsi or Batman these days


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Huge congrats
> Not easy to get a GMT Pepsi or Batman these days


Thanks!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Had a lengthy boring work meeting today! Went through about 33 pages worth of photos (back about 3 months or so!) & have given out a lot of Likes!



Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor BB Bronze on Scurfa rubber today
> 
> The strap is really well designed for the Tudor, beefed up just right between the lugs so no gap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wholehog (Apr 27, 2020)

A Mr Vice President


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

.










Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

DJ41









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15443849


That looks so good


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks so good


Thanks, my friend! The Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato makes it amazingly comfortable as well.
dP


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a brilliant Friday...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BBBBB


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Dated 9/3/2020! Last of the 40mm Subs! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

Dougiebaby said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Second that!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> The "poor men's Daytona"


Is a ",Pearler" mate..
Bloody terrific piece ..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

126660...
Stay safe all..
Dave










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

39mm Oyster Perpetual


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hammer Head

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Going to pickup up my explorer 2 polar from FedEx now!


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

DonLuis said:


> Going to pickup up my explorer 2 polar from FedEx now!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

DonLuis said:


>


Very nice! Is this new to you or back from service?

I have a late F serial, love the watch. Wish I had the engraved rehault though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Gloomy day. Stuck indoors with my AK.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

taylor2000 said:


> Very nice! Is this new to you or back from service?
> 
> I have a late F serial, love the watch. Wish I had the engraved rehault though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Is new to me and I'm loving it.


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Lukebennett21 said:


> View attachment 15446460


Stunner combo there!
dP


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> Stunner combo there!
> dP


Thanks! Just got it in and am really pleased with it


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Calier (May 27, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> New bund strap arrived today


Oh, wow...that is DOPE!


----------



## Calier (May 27, 2019)

horrij1 said:


> View attachment 15383209


Is that the 36mm?


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Calier said:


> Is that the 36mm?


No, it is the 39


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

wearing my 71 DJ


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Go, you Buffalo Bills!


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Because this watch spends so much time in the safe and not on my wrist anymore, I've been wearing my "old man's" Datejust for the past couple of days, the one I bought new when I was a young man of 38 in 1989. It always kills me when young pups call this an "old man's watch" because most of us bought them new when we were young. They were _the_ watch to own in the financial world in those days. And from the looks of things, two-tone watches seem to be back in style with the younger crowd. Still, these days, I usually wear my 16610 Sub, 16710 GMT II Pepsi, or Omega Speedmaster Professional Moon watch. From 1989 until 2000 (when I bought my Sub for my 50th birthday), the below was my only watch and wore it daily in business as well as weekends on the golf course or sailboat.

It's had one service (Rolex Dallas), including a dial change from champagne to silver (which I should have bought in the first place), in all those years and still runs within 1-2 seconds daily. Not bad. Polished once during that service which was, I think, 2001.


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Just got this. I rotate the bezel constantly because the click is so satisfying


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Rolex Submariner 14060. Fall is in the air!


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## hobby5253 (Aug 9, 2018)

CSG said:


> Because this watch spends so much time in the safe and not on my wrist anymore, I've been wearing my "old man's" Datejust for the past couple of days, the one I bought new when I was a young man of 38 in 1989. It always kills me when young pups call this an "old man's watch" because most of us bought them new when we were young. They were _the_ watch to own in the financial world in those days. And from the looks of things, two-tone watches seem to be back in style with the younger crowd. Still, these days, I usually wear my 16610 Sub, 16710 GMT II Pepsi, or Omega Speedmaster Professional Moon watch. From 1989 until 2000 (when I bought my Sub for my 50th birthday), the below was my only watch and wore it daily in business as well as weekends on the golf course or sailboat.
> 
> It's had one service (Rolex Dallas), including a dial change from champagne to silver (which I should have bought in the first place), in all those years and still runs within 1-2 seconds daily. Not bad. Polished once during that service which was, I think, 2001.
> 
> View attachment 15447887


Like your perspective on how things used to be. Most of us wished we had the means when we were younger, then wouldn't have to deal with this " waiting list" shenanigans.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Had a bad experience once removing links from my Seamaster Diver 300m, so I have been really cautious about resizing bracelets myself. Took the plunge sizing my BB58 bracelet. I am quite please.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

And the Mrs









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Bingr84 (Dec 29, 2017)

The ole collection killer.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

This right here newly acquired&#8230;and a quick story - last time as I'm dropping it off at the Dallas Rolex service center this week. As good as it looks the crystal needs replacing and I think I see something in/on the dial (10 o'clock)
: (

But get this&#8230;the seller is going to pay to have crystal replaced and/or serviced if needed as they didn't notice! I need to play the Lotto!!!
: )


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

oso2276 said:


> And the Mrs
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


What's that vehicle?


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

raja_3012 said:


>


I waited for two years and it was not.

You have fun with that Hulk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mickey said:


> What's that vehicle?


That's a Defender 110 '99








Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

oso2276 said:


> That's a Defender 110 '99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I saw the tread plates on the fender...LOL

Got a '94 90 out west...I drive it like 20 days a year it kills me. Worse than a watch you never wear...I just need to sell it but can't do it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

oso2276 said:


> That's a Defender 110 '99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used to drive one as a work vehicle. Great off road vehicles. 

Wait... there's actually a Rolex/Tudor and your car thread here. So, please post it there if you can. Thanks!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mickey said:


> View attachment 15450601
> 
> Nice! I saw the tread plates on the fender...LOL
> Its at our place out west...'94 I drive it like 20 days a year it kills me. Worse than a watch you never wear...I just need to sell it but can't do it.


Those NAS trucks are special. Just give some more thought, eventually you'll figure it out.
Good luck 

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

BBN


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

No rehaut, no applied markers... That 60s vibe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExpII today


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

BB58 on Bark and Jack Nato
Truly desk diving !























Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

N I K O L A I said:


> Is this on Everest rubber? Cool looking.


Vanguard actually mate


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## maurofasciolo (Oct 7, 2018)

Got this today


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Rolex ExpII


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

After a couple of weeks swimming, snorkeling and sunbathing with it, I can confirm the blue bay 58 is a stone cold classic summer watch. I'm 6ft with 7.25 wrists. Feels completely right !


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

GMT









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Hammock time


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

just a quick and dirty


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Greece


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR today


----------



## erhein (Jul 14, 2016)

This one.


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

This one today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Sun is finally shining through in the SF Bay Area.

Been super smoky due to all the fires lately.

Time to explore.

Cheers!


----------



## lemansboot (Sep 18, 2020)

i am wearing a hand me down rolex date 15200. It is my dad's. I am new here and I am not sure if this is the place to ask. This watch was purchased in the 90s, and was worn very sparingly. I have had it for a couple months and it keeps good time. Yesterday, I found out that this watch has never been serviced. Should I get it serviced even though everything works fine?


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Happy Friday everybody.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Baldnyc (Jun 16, 2020)

This beauty arrives today. Brand new!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PMidnight (May 29, 2019)

Although I like the color combo...there's no way this nato last more than an hour before I put this bad boy back on it's bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

16660 Triple Six from 1996









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Glad to be home...was out of town this week. Wore my Milgauss before turning it over to the RSC then the DJ41 filled in.

Wearing this for the weekend. So darn comfortable...


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Go Irish! Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR tonight for dinner out with the fam


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

beach clubbing


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Trekking with the Explorer


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

9/20/2020 I wore this on a long run this AM.


----------



## KonradB (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

The Hulk!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD at DD


----------



## PMidnight (May 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casio_mechs (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## 360turbo (May 16, 2020)

Hers mine


----------



## Trankster (Aug 29, 2014)

scamp007 said:


> As always, my trusty 16610, I haven't worn anything else for about three months, which is absolutely unheard of for me.


Nice one. I'm wearing my A Series 16610 at the moment.


----------



## Trankster (Aug 29, 2014)

A Series, drilled through lugs and comfortable.


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman


----------



## Charles314 (Sep 21, 2020)

Tudor Submariner 7922 Big Crown


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Dj41









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Rolex Submariner 16610 review*
*







*


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mtate (Sep 17, 2010)

Sea dwelling this afternoon. 16600 Z serial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB Bronze on canvas today


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBC...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lukebor said:


> BBC...


Nice wrist shot


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

1675 today









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Wearing the BB58 Navy today, and yesterday and tomorrow also









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## PMidnight (May 29, 2019)

BB41 blue dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 2, 2008)

A two liner day today.....


----------



## slugworth (Mar 29, 2016)

A bit of beach time...


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Nothing fancy, just out on a walk. But the explorer makes it better!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piper82 (Jul 7, 2014)

A fresh of the press 126610LN Sub. Been a while since I've had a proper piece on my wrist and it feels GOOD!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Still the GMT









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## mtate (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Happy Hump Day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sub this evening


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

This is for you, Chris.


----------



## PMidnight (May 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

HAGW ev1. Happy Friyayyyyy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

The weekend begins.....this will accompany me throughout. Find your moment and enjoy your time!


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

AK today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Just got this yesterday, Black Bay 41


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Great piece! So disappointing that they are discontinued.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Furball said:


> View attachment 15469591


Such a great piece and can't believe they are discontinued.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Casio_mechs (Nov 26, 2012)

Trip to Brighton for the past few days due to lockdown stress. Decided to bring only the BB58. Think I'm in complete love with this piece


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday😁😷. Enjoy your watches✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Getting a little work done on a beautiful Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

OP39 White dial


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## PMidnight (May 29, 2019)

After a few weeks, I'm still in the honeymoon stage. SD43 has dominated weekend rotation duty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

16610


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT Master II LN










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roosty (Feb 12, 2015)

Monday without any blues.


----------



## onefishtaco (Oct 14, 2017)

Pelagos. It's a Love/Hate relationship at the moment.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Rolex Submariner Vintage* for this morning


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A quick " breather" then back in to it..
Top day all
Dave


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Monday so this...

I recently gotten into a pattern GMT Master for the weekend 16570 Explorer II during the week. Maybe I'm a 2 watch guy


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

This green is still the best and the beast..

















Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


>


Are you kidding me right now? Wow, congrats on that find. Gorgeous.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Coke









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Charles314 said:


> Tudor Submariner 7922 Big Crown
> View attachment 15461246


Simply stunning...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

franco60 said:


> Are you kidding me right now? Wow, congrats on that find. Gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Prototype one... The bezel is controversial?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

The Londoner's Tudor


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

My Displate metal poster came in. I love it.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

OP36 with newly arrived Greatest Hits CD from a obscure 1980's Canadian rock band from Quebec


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

50Fathoms said:


>


This photographs really nice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR today 
Fall's definitely here. Leaves, only low 70's, and pumpkins


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Wednesday 😊😷👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Retiring an old friend today and passing it along. Been a great watch.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

DJ41









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## PMidnight (May 29, 2019)

BB41 blue...infant slobber edition.

This is perhaps the most accurate depiction of the beating this watch endured over the past two years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobby5253 (Aug 9, 2018)

PMidnight said:


> BB41 blue...infant slobber edition.
> 
> This is perhaps the most accurate depiction of the beating this watch endured over the past two years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And if indeed an infant slobber edition- then likely your most prized possession

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## parshooter (Feb 17, 2020)

Snapping a few proof pics before wearing it in and dropping it off for service today.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PMidnight (May 29, 2019)

hobby5253 said:


> And if indeed an infant slobber edition- then likely your most prized possession
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


This is absolutely the one they will remember me by.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Going vintage today:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the BLNR


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

BBB 









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## john9963 (Jan 21, 2019)

Explorer kind of day


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't wear this one very often these days.


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

GMThursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15477872


Looking good Brad, has me thinking about another acquisition.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Redsnake (Sep 12, 2007)

Rolex Explorer 2 Polar... Swiss only version on Nato.


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Casual Friday. The weekend is close.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

I hope everyone is having a pleasant Friday!


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Buschyfor3 said:


> View attachment 15480530
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a pleasant Friday!


Nice. I still can't get the pocket shot right. Never works for me.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

taylor2000 said:


> Nice. I still can't get the pocket shot right. Never works for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Honestly, neither can I. I mostly use my iPhone X - so yeah, not expecting studio quality - but the camera never really wants to focus on the dial, and the text/indices always end up blurry. Partly caused by the angle of the shot and trying to take it with one hand. But mostly due to operator error.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## nercalu (Mar 1, 2020)

Casual Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)

The ultimate tool for pasta cooking "Al Dente"


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ref 1625


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## parshooter (Feb 17, 2020)

BB Noir ETA...Coffee run









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

JUST picked it up a minute ago from warranty work that took this away from me for 6 weeks. I'm in love once again! Hope to God the issue is fixed now. (Accuracy)


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Explorer I Mk2 today. HAGW guys.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Loving me some October...make it a great one.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

Just got this one today! Couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Russ1965 said:


>


That's stunning...what year/model is that? Just wow.


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Living that non-quickset life.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The Explorer I another day.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

sf16 said:


> Living that non-quickset life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love me a "non crown guard" watch...Its one of the things I like most about my Milgauss and DJ41


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

A different kind of range today. 9 iron instead of 9mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mickey® said:


> That's stunning...what year/model is that? Just wow.


Thanks for the kind words @Mickey®

Not sure of the reference, could most likely be an iteration of the 16233?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's been a while since I last wore this, the GADA Rolex ☺


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Casio_mechs (Nov 26, 2012)

Dinner with the Mrs yesterday


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Direct sunlight on the BLNR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

sf16 said:


> Living that non-quickset life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Mine says hi..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Triple 6 from 1986 with that intoxicating tritium









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... Trusty 1680 Vintage 1980 ...


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Got this today, so i'm definitely wearing it.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


Oh yeah. Looks good


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

franco60 said:


> Triple 6 from 1986 with that intoxicating tritium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's impressive


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR for me


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

53 years old and still turning heads, DJ 1600










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## N I K O L A I (Sep 8, 2020)

It's Wilsdorf Wednesday already! Staying past midnight with my Tudor on new strap from Marathon. Have a great day, everyone!)


----------



## panoramic007 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

The Sole Tudor in my Arsenal.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mario1971 said:


>


Awesome wrist shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II to brighten up humpday


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Brand new to me in the mail just yesterday. Honeymoon commenced.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## VintageVagabound (Jan 15, 2018)

Ranger II for me today


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Prototype 01... Cheers


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

P01, one of the best dials out there...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sub 14060


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

More vintage:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing my Explorer II and I must say if i had to keep one Only to wear daily... it'd be it 
Now we'll see if that changes with the new sub


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing my Explorer II and I must say if i had to keep one Only to wear daily... it'd be it
> Now we'll see if that changes with the new sub


How big is your wrist? I have 18.5 cm.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> How big is your wrist? I have 18.5 cm.


About 6.8" wrist 
I'd say 17.2-17.5cm

From a bit farther and different perspective


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Tudor Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sculder (Oct 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Apia said:


>


Green. That's a good idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## PMidnight (May 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Apia said:


>





DonLuis said:


> Green. That's a good idea
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you ?


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

36mm DJ, everything that Rolex represents in one watch


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Vintage Rolex Submariner*

*


  




*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15491222


A pearler Clive, absolutely one of the best for your wrist mate!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheers Dave, love the dial, think it is one of the most beautiful watches full stop.

It’s just telling the time on it that is an issue 😋


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Cheers Dave, love the dial, think it is one of the most beautiful watches full stop.
> 
> It's just telling the time on it that is an issue


Its all aces up Clive!!
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Casio_mechs (Nov 26, 2012)

Caught in the suns rays for a second


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Been a couple weeks... gave myself a "little class" on a Friday with the DJ41


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Chrono


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy fabulous il freccione Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Day lume on my OP39. Still trying to wrap my brain around how Rolex thought it was a good idea to ditch this model/size. It is damn near a perfect watch....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Explorer I.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

warsh said:


> Day lume on my OP39. Still trying to wrap my brain around how Rolex thought it was a good idea to ditch this model/size. It is damn near a perfect watch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just my opinion but...man I love that dial...without the double batons (Sorry OP 41 FB's!!!)


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Just my opinion but...man I love that dial...without the double batons (Sorry OP 41 FB's!!!)


 Yes, I guess to each his own. I'm not bothered so much by the double batons, but the 2mm in case size drives me nuts, as 39mm is the PERFECT size for this watch.......


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

warsh said:


> Yes, I guess to each his own. I'm not bothered so much by the double batons, but the 2mm in case size drives me nuts, as 39mm is the PERFECT size for this watch.......


Again for sure to each his own b/c 39 would be just a tad too small for me. I'm a big DJ41 fan...whatever size, lugs, design that is. LOL


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Again for sure to each his own b/c 39 would be just a tad too small for me. I'm a big DJ41 fan...whatever size, lugs, design that is. LOL
> View attachment 15491928


That watch looks perfect on your wrist. I've never been a DJ fan, but your photo helps me see the appeal.......
So many watches, so little time.......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

North Flag


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

124060


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Chocodove said:


> 124060


Does the crystal still have etched "crown" over the "crown" at 6 o'clock?
Thanks.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

At Monocle Lake in Michigans U.P.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Does the crystal still have etched "crown" over the "crown" at 6 o'clock?
> Thanks.


It does indeed.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Verdi said:


> 36mm DJ, everything that Rolex represents in one watch
> View attachment 15491126


Holy right!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

New in the family ?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

For today. Re-discovering how well fitting this is.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

7928


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Enjoying my cup of joe. Have a nice weekend everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

114300 39mm OP White dial


----------



## Jjlp (May 11, 2020)

126000 OP 36mm blue dail









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

This little guy.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## parshooter (Feb 17, 2020)

Just picked her up from the spa!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sub No Date - 124060









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the BLNR for the evening, we are gonna hit a Spanish restaurant for dinner tonight and it's one of my favorite place to go so the Batman had be part of the action


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Bb58 blue


----------



## PMidnight (May 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Watching Home Alone 3 with my son. He says it's the best.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Happy Sun  day everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Had it on for the weekend and decided to have it at work as well.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

16710 with me this weekend









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 🇨🇦 Thanksgiving 😀🍗🍷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mar777 (Mar 11, 2015)

"Small block" panda is like new 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## outlaw468 (Jan 10, 2011)

Done with the gym. Apple Watch off, GMT on.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Expy ii


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Gilt dial 5513


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

It's deeply missing the beach and ocean. Would you believe one time someone asked if it was a Rolex, and when I said yes, he scoffed at me for wearing in the water.


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II today


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikobass (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Tuesday to all!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikobass (Jun 23, 2017)

Cannonball said:


> It's deeply missing the beach and ocean. Would you believe one time someone asked if it was a Rolex, and when I said yes, he scoffed at me for wearing in the water.


Awesome! This one is my favorite diver!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

This big boy!!!


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

New DJ 41 Today


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Just purchased yesterday evening. I feel like an older gentleman already, as my knees and joints stiffened up with pain the moment I put this on my wrist lol.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I had this on a rubber strap, just picked up an Everest leather racing strap. I like it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR for humpday


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT Master II with lunch


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Mighty Explorer


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the BLNR


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

2000 Submariner. Owned since new, never touched:


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

This BlueBay58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BLNR


----------



## Bobthekelpy (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

1956 Tudor 7909 Oyster-Prince 34


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

me: mmm.... good coffee
wife: sweetie, what time is it? hehe...


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Furball said:


> View attachment 15504830
> 
> 
> me: mmm.... good coffee
> wife: sweetie, what time is it? hehe...


Very creative, Bravo


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1803 from 1968.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Two great brands born in Britain


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

achilles said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect shot right there. Perfect watch too. Much love for the 4000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Chocodove said:


>


I want a no date sooo bad! This photo not helping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

itsajobar said:


> Perfect shot right there. Perfect watch too. Much love for the 4000.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir. This is my most favorite Rolex by far, even superseding my LV and Kermit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Still wearing the Tudor, switched to a buffalo strap today.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Matte dial, bright pip


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II 217570 
Probably my favorite watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Matte dial, bright pip


I love this one, nice combo to


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

This one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT with dinner!


----------



## panoramic007 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## APSub (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

APSub said:


> View attachment 15507843


WTH is that?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> WTH is that?


Omg, and to just throw it out there with no warning or explanation of any kind!


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

APSub said:


> View attachment 15507843


Too each their . . . oh no.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

CMSgt Bo said:


> WTH is that?


The real Quasimodo


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Furball said:


> View attachment 15504830
> 
> 
> me: mmm.... good coffee
> wife: sweetie, what time is it? hehe...


Took me a second but...that's funny.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Strangely enough, this has turned in to my every day watch rather than the sub...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just back from the AD.
I was in there 30 mins after they rang me.
My first Rolex.


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Muddy250 said:


> Just back from the AD.
> I was in there 30 mins after they rang me.
> My first Rolex.
> 
> View attachment 15509590


Congrats! That's a great first you've got there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

PRabbit said:


> Congrats! That's a great first you've got there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I thought it was a good place to kick it off.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## parshooter (Feb 17, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Polar Explorer II 217570
> Probably my favorite watch


What size is your wrist? It doesn't look big on you, does it feel big in any way? Considering this next as a daily but feel it may be too large.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

parshooter said:


> What size is your wrist? It doesn't look big on you, does it feel big in any way? Considering this next as a daily but feel it may be too large.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


My wrist is 6.8" it IS a sizeable watch especially compared to other Rolex sport watch models like the subc and GMT II's for example.

Now i say it doesn't feel big or heavy, and it sits nice and flat on the wrist. Comfort is never an issue.

But it's weird because I used to have one a few years back and sold it because I thought it was big, not heavy it too wide but long. I wore my sub a lot and old Tudor sub too and other small watches. It seemed large at the time for me, mostly long. I made a rash decision and sold it. 
This one I just got used in January and it's my most worn watch


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II today 
Always love wearing this one


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Vintage Rolex Submariner*


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

It will be this for some considerable time now.


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Today's Tudor:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SubSurvivor (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

16570









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Allwatchyouwant (Oct 23, 2019)

Tudor 76100 in Zermatt (Switzerland??) at 3'880masl.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

Got my open-worked zenith on. Love this watch!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Polar Explorer II 217570
> Probably my favorite watch


I've been following you for years. Is this Explorer II the one watch that you have kept in your collection the longest?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

APSub said:


> View attachment 15507843


It's another 2020 release LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

itsajobar said:


> I've been following you for years. Is this Explorer II the one watch that you have kept in your collection the longest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope  I had one a few years back and sold it. Reacquired one in January via a trade. Glad I corrected this mistake


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thrilled I was able to snag one of these beauties:


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Clint


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

knightRider said:


> Some Clint


Sexy little thing


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still exploring 🤍


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

anrex said:


> View attachment 15512431
> View attachment 15512432


This so good  the new one is nice but I prefer this one 
Prices on these have really skyrocketed


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sexy little thing


Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> This so good  the new one is nice but I prefer this one
> Prices on these have really skyrocketed


I bought my LV back in 2005 for the price of 6 Squales. Now it's worth 18 Squales. LOL Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Just back from Dallas RSC...35 days from drop off to returned. Working through if I like it or love it...due to it's "relative heft" compared to my 16700, DJ41 and 16570.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Still










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Meeten (Jan 16, 2013)

Photo taken yesterday.










but still wearing it today!!


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Cool hand shadows this morning


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy fabulous Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## N I K O L A I (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Mk1


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Finally a bit of rain on sunny coast..top day all.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wild, wet, wind here today in the UK
Caught out at the end of the morning walk.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Resting easy on this chilly Saturday evening:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SilverSurfer777 (Feb 13, 2014)

SD43 on my new Rubber B


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bruno28 (Aug 11, 2018)

Just picked the Pelagos LHD. I feel like this will be a special Pelagos.
Now do I keep the blue too? I love both!

And yes. I wear it on my right hand. So I really picked the LHD because of its creme hand and indices colour. 
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

The only one I have. Deciding what to do today during breakfast










Got the camera out to play with this before it gets too scratched up to photograph


----------



## gr4z (Jan 18, 2018)

New purchase yesterday to compliment my Omega.

Any suggestions for straps? Already ordered an Erica's original in black with white stripe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## PMidnight (May 29, 2019)

SilverSurfer777 said:


> SD43 on my new Rubber B
> View attachment 15516521


Nice combo, what's your initial impressions? I'm considering putting my SD43 on rubber as well. How does it wear?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Checking in👍🏼. Enjoy your Sunday and watches😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

16750 Matte dial


----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Watching Sunday Football









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

126710 BLNR


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

This one again, built to take a floggin. 
( like all of the brand) I'd believe. 
Top day all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's Monday here, start of a new week. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

1680


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Happiest of Mondays to all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-plorer (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm going with the blue/black today. Cheers !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

BLNR for me today also.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Gday all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

Rocking the BB Black today


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

As well.....


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Airking Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Tuesday Afternoon.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## dglessner (Oct 22, 2013)

This little beauty for today - and tomorrow


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Nikrnic said:


> Tuesday Afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a bloody Stella piece..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kimobebe (Dec 16, 2016)

216570 Rolex explorer II Polar dial


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Just picked her up...









Sent from my SM-F916B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

This one got the vote  today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Casio_mechs (Nov 26, 2012)

Before she had to go to RSC to get repaired! No luck with the 3230 so far


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Simplicity


----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

Today and for the forseeable.


----------



## Twanderson912 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Casio_mechs said:


> Before she had to go to RSC to get repaired! No luck with the 3230 so far
> 
> View attachment 15522114


Running slow?

Same thing with my DJ41 32**. Had to send in within a month of purchase. Shame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casio_mechs (Nov 26, 2012)

PRabbit said:


> Running slow?
> 
> Same thing with my DJ41 32**. Had to send in within a month of purchase. Shame
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even worse, I couldn't manually wind it. Only was wound via me moving my arm and trying to wind it had no "bite" so it was just spinning around


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Casio_mechs said:


> Even worse, I couldn't manually wind it. Only was wound via me moving my arm and trying to wind it had no "bite" so it was just spinning around


No bueno indeed. Hope that get that patched right up for ya.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

PRabbit said:


> Running slow?
> 
> Same thing with my DJ41 32**. Had to send in within a month of purchase. Shame
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine too. It was running -5 seconds a day one month after I bought it. I dropped it at the AD. The watchmaker kept it for a week to monitor it and gave it back. They said they didn't do anything to it, which I don't believe.

Now it's running at +2 seconds FOR THE MONTH OF OCTOBER. I can't even figure out what the daily rate is. Sometimes it's down a second, a week later it's up 2 seconds. Crazy accurate.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

taylor2000 said:


> Mine too. It was running -5 seconds a day one month after I bought it. I dropped it at the AD. The watchmaker kept it for a week to monitor it and gave it back. They said they didn't do anything to it, which I don't believe.
> 
> Now it's running at +2 seconds FOR THE MONTH OF OCTOBER. I can't even figure out what the daily rate is. Sometimes it's down a second, a week later it's up 2 seconds. Crazy accurate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good to hear!

Yeah they sent mine in to RSC. I've found out the movement used poor lubrication which is why so many ran slow. I guess models produced a year ago or so no longer have that issue. Which seemed to be the case when I purchased a different DJ41 entirely a couple weeks ago and it's been running only +0.4spd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Turn-O-Graph Thursday here:


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

Getting to wear this old friend again for today #BB41


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

North Flag today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR today again


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Dougiebaby said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine says "Hello There..."


----------



## SkippyMcfly (Oct 29, 2020)

Had to go with my 114060 on a Everest strap!


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mikobass (Jun 23, 2017)

This morning:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CG8I_hsrf04/

Evening edition:


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Early '61 Cellini


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Wearing one half of my trimmed collection.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

ARMADUK said:


> Early '61 Cellini
> 
> So stunning... Tell us more about it please... Cheers
> View attachment 15526199


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Sri said:


> So stunning... Tell us more about it please... Cheers


Thank you  It is J3603, 18k case, 24x27mm, caliber 1600, they've done this roman numerals dial and then a champain dial with gold markers and gold hands(see pic below, not my watch). Later models already had "Cellini" on the dial so I guess this is one of the first versions, pre-Cellini. I've never found any info on this watch, any adds or scans, Rolex AD said they have zero info on these old waches too. I've seen pics and scans of some later models thou, but also I have only two books on Rolex so maybe someone has some info or can make a scan of this particular model, that would be much appreciated


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Vaya con Dios Sir Sean. The best 007/Bond.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II today
And it is my favorite watch.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

ARMADUK said:


> Thank you  It is J3603, 18k case, 24x27mm, caliber 1600, they've done this roman numerals dial and then a champain dial with gold markers and gold hands(see pic below, not my watch). Later models already had "Cellini" on the dial so I guess this is one of the first versions, pre-Cellini. I've never found any info on this watch, any adds or scans, Rolex AD said they have zero info on these old waches too. I've seen pics and scans of some later models thou, but also I have only two books on Rolex so maybe someone has some info or can make a scan of this particular model, that would be much appreciated
> 
> View attachment 15526916


Excellent. I really like this piece... Thanks for your note...


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Honoring Sir Sean, thanks for the memories Mr. Connery


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

medic1 said:


> View attachment 15527490


Love it!

What was "cool" about the DateJust back then was there was so many dial, bracelet & bezel combinations. Engine Turned, Smooth, Fluted...THOSE DIALS from linen, denim, houndstooth, textured, striped etc etc etc. That was a good time in Rolex history in my opinion. If I could just get over it and wear a 36mm again I'd have dozens and dozens of them.

Now everyone next to me on the plane is wearing a Submariner.

Stolen photos for effect.

*




























*


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Mickey said:


> Love it!
> 
> What was "cool" about the DateJust back then was there was so many dial, bracelet & bezel combinations. Engine Turned, Smooth, Fluted...THOSE DIALS from linen, denim, houndstooth, textured, striped etc etc etc. That was a good time in Rolex history in my opinion. If I could just get over it and wear a 36mm again I'd have dozens and dozens of them.
> 
> ...


I've owned 5 different Datejust's over the years and have finally settled on my 16014 from 84-85. It's got a fabulous gray sunburst dial that is really something special to me. It takes on many shades and looks depending on the lighting. I've become really fond of the 36mm size. For me it's the perfect watch, that's why this one has been my daily wearer for 2 years now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

rmurphy said:


> I've owned 5 different Datejust's over the years and have finally settled on my 16014 from 84-85. It's got a fabulous gray sunburst dial that is really something special to me. It takes on many shades and looks depending on the lighting. I've become really fond of the 36mm size. For me it's the perfect watch, that's why this one has been my daily wearer for 2 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. I try to capture the vibe with my DJ41 but not the same.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

On the Bond NATO for today.

RIP Sean.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

I've had this 14060M for 6 years this month ...


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Nobody did it better


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Sunday 🙏🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## X-plorer (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Michael5959 (Jun 7, 2010)

I wanna wear a GMTII Coke, but I’m not.
Mike


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

DJ41...









Sent from my SM-F916B using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

DJ41 for a crisp autumn Monday.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

What I'll likely be wearing every day for many years, my new Black Bay 36. My first Tudor, and my first proper new watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't think I've ever posted a photo of my 2000 Sub which was a 50th birthday present back then. Not a great photo but taken late last night. This watch has never been opened, never serviced, never polished but is still running within a second fast a day after 20 years.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can't seem to get this off









Tennish, as Sean would have said.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)




----------



## ezwatch (Feb 14, 2010)

Dressed up for election day


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

ezwatch said:


> Dressed up for election day


I used to do that on Independence Day.

From me to you.


----------



## ezwatch (Feb 14, 2010)

The Thomas J said:


> I used to do that on Independence Day.
> 
> From me to you.


It's definitely happening on Independence Day too


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

BB GMT...









Sent from my SM-F916B using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Love the quirkiness!









Sent from my SM-F916B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Last chance saloon. Final beers before lockdown 2.0 commences UK side.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar 216570


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mario1971 said:


>


I love this shot


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

My favorite.


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Ahoi!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Recent birthday gift from the Mrs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This plain ole no-complication thing:


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

1959 Two Tone Oyster Date























Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

3 classics























Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## X-plorer (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## whatcar2012 (Feb 23, 2020)

Understated Daydate...


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day to all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

Going for the clean look of the DJ41 for today!









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HenryTudor336 (Oct 15, 2020)

Black Bay Harrods









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

New Submariner










Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

New addition again this morning.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15536939
> 
> 
> New addition again this morning.


Bang on Clive! Looks bloody beaut mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheers Dave, just had to see what all the fuss was about 😉


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Rainy morning at last in SoCal, perfect reason to have another cup of coffee and enjoy EPL...


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Again today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

14060M









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Cleaned the gutters, front yard leaves and had juuuust enough daylight to wash the car




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

projekt-h said:


> Cleaned the gutters, front yard leaves and had juuuust enough daylight to wash the car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out for the bird poo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman this evening


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


🤍 my dream Rolex


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Watch out for the bird poo


I gave up washing the car...................now there's no such issue to be concerned about.


----------



## rcsub (Jun 24, 2019)

Brisman said:


> I decided to wear my 2006 Sea Dweller today as it may be moving on soon.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


My GMT Master II BLNR "Batman" on jubilee, this watch gets better looking every time I look at it. To wear is the Sea Dweller going? Can if possibly go to me?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

rcsub said:


> My GMT Master II BLNR "Batman" on jubilee, this watch gets better looking every time I look at it. To wear is the Sea Dweller going? Can if possibly go to me?


@Brisman ; had already sold that watch about eight years ago....


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Trying out a different style of shot today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Have a great Sunday November 8th!

Wearing this...but if yard work calls me I'll switch to the 16700 GMT. Let's hope I don't switch!!!


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Well, at least I've got something nice to look at while waiting for a COVID test.










( I feel fine, but a coworker tested positive on Friday) 
Update, negative!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

The rare November beach day.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Rolex Sub 41mm


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

beached said:


> View attachment 15539228


That mug is hilarious....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chrusp (Mar 16, 2013)

same here









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

One more


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Explorer I Mk2 today


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

A little desk diving today
DJ36


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

S-D


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wearing the no date today:



















Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## eonflux (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Ricardomqq (Sep 23, 2020)

This










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leftyhook (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Morning! Make it a good one...!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

My trusty sub that just turned 30 years old!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a grail worthy legend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

lastshotkid said:


> My trusty sub that just turned 30 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what, all 30 years in your service?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Veterans Day and thank you to all vets and their families.

Rolex Explorer II today


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hobby5253 (Aug 9, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Veterans Day and thank you to all vets and their families.
> 
> Rolex Explorer II today


Your orange GMT hand blends with your pumpkin! Wonder where Rolex got the inspiration for that color!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Sub culture


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Still


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> And what, all 30 years in your service?


Oh man I wish, but I hope it's still running after another 30 years in my service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

lastshotkid said:


> Oh man I wish, but I hope it's still running after another 30 years in my service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe I asked the question wrong. Are you its first owner?


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)

Such a fun watch, if you get a chance to try out a Pelagos I would highly recommend it.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy tantalizing Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your collection is as impressive as your garden Dr. Bob


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy il freccione Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

On the fabric. Love the steel, but Tudor straps are awesome


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Switched to this favorite for an evening event.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

This just in:


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

JDM8 said:


> This just in:
> 
> View attachment 15547681


I feel like if you were to say "I'm wearing _the Tudor"_, this would be the watch you'd have to be wearing.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mgreen089 (Jan 7, 2018)

Datejust 2 Today 👍🏼


----------



## watchdoc168 (Mar 11, 2018)

Getting married tomorrow!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Submariner 14060 circa 1991 finally getting some wrist time











Wishing you All a great weekend!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

My OP gets so moody when it snows...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

watchdoc168 said:


> View attachment 15548677
> 
> Getting married tomorrow!


Huge congratulations! And what a watch to wear to the wedding!


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

watchdoc168 said:


> View attachment 15548677
> 
> Getting married tomorrow!


As a veteran of that war, I can say: it's not too late to change your mind! Haha
Cheers and best wishes!!


----------



## stebesplace (Apr 24, 2008)

Sporting my new 'almost' daily. And by almost daily, 6 days a week in current rotation. Love this thing!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

BB58...plus perfect weather for a long jog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## N I K O L A I (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Afternoon coffee! Cheers everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

My Blue Baby Explorer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Explorer II later afternoon. Still my favorite


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


Dream watch 🤍


----------



## combat_vet (Nov 12, 2016)

Tudor GMT


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)

Quick run to the store.


----------



## watchdoc168 (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Have a great week ahead


----------



## N I K O L A I (Sep 8, 2020)

watchdoc168 said:


> View attachment 15550955


Looks like a happy occasion. Congratulations!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

.









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Double post


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

New phone day, same watch though ..


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

74034 day 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## combat_vet (Nov 12, 2016)

50th anniversary sea dweller


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Once I put on a DD, it will be hard to take it off..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Nothing like a good gator mod.....


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

Just got my original "Daytona" (w/ Zenith movement) back from service. 16 years strong.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ew322538 (Feb 27, 2017)

Went to the AD and picked up my BB GMT on the brown leather strap. Was told the strap would significantly lower my wait time. Was only about 3 weeks. I love this thing!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

My latest purchase


----------



## motorjon68 (Dec 28, 2017)

I've owned it ~3 hours.


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

Owned it for less than a week, in stock at my local dealer!


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

Home exploring:


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Still with this today


----------



## T111RDY (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Most recent acquisition. Birth year 16234

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman to the rescue on a stressful workday


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

My beloved fat boy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Big boned Sub =]









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Yesterday photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

work work work, the hands light up nicely though


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In the park earlier with the pups










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Home from work with miss Cuddles McNeedy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Graneworm (Nov 7, 2020)

My only Tudor..






























Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the BLNR today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Well, as of today I can officially (birthday gift to myself) wear this... even though I have been for a couple weeks lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graneworm (Nov 7, 2020)

Still life in the old girl. Genuine birth year watch. Bought "For me" when I was born, mine from 18 but got to keep it when I was 21 as student digs were not safe apparently..
Have a great weekend.























Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

79090 blue,


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

The rich man's AirKing 
@Panerol Forte @5959HH @Dogbert_is_fat


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Tudor black shield! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Bluewatchanyday


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Verdi said:


> Bluewatchanyday
> View attachment 15559661


Bear with me on this one. To ME a Rolex DateJust is is fluted bezel and jubilee...that's just how I have always imagined it and how it "fits" into my meager collection.

BUT there is one exception. Not a white dial, not a black....none of them look right to me with smooth bezel and oyster bracelet...except for that combo right there. Nice watch. Not to mention I don't even like blue dials...got me so confused! LOL

There I've said it.


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Yesterday





































Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Wednesday
















Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryTudor336 (Oct 15, 2020)

Black bay harrods...one of the best purchases I've ever made, you wouldn't regret it









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

Just got this Tudor BB Blue ETA in yesterday. (Loved my BB Black ETA so I took the plunge and bought the blue ETA from a fellow WUS member. Big shout out to Deskdiver! Thanks!!)


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## chrusp (Mar 16, 2013)

ex









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

Just passed the 1 month mark with my scratch magnet. Love this little thing.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Going to give this a run all week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Put some color with Rubber B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Renato Cunha said:


> Put some color with Rubber B
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think we need to see that entire "outfit".


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

Renato Cunha said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's nice to see a bezel in use!


----------



## aggiesandeagles (Mar 19, 2019)

It's my daily, a Black Bay 36 with a black dial on an oyster bracelet.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

My favourite Rolex ever









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Have a great holiday week ya'll....    










Nov 23MondayNational Sovereignty DayArgentinaSt George's DayGeorgiaLabor Thanksgiving DayJapanRudolf Maister DaySloveniaNov 24TuesdayGuru Tegh Bahadur's Martyrdom DayIndiaNov 25WednesdayThanksgiving DayAustraliaStatehood DayBosnia and HerzegovinaFeast of Saint CatalinaSpainIndependence DaySurinameNov 26ThursdayThanksgivingAmerican Samoa, Micronesia, Guam, PalauRepublic's DayMongoliaThanksgiving DayNorthern Mariana Islands, Puerto Rico, United States, US Virgin IslandsNov 27FridayFateha-i-YajdahamBangladeshForal of Sancho IPortugalFamily DayPalau, United StatesThanksgiving DayTurks and Caicos IslandsState HolidayUnited StatesPresidents' DayUnited StatesLincoln's Birthday/Lincoln's DayUnited StatesDay After ThanksgivingUnited StatesAcadian DayUnited StatesBlack FridayUnited StatesAmerican Indian Heritage DayUnited StatesNative American Heritage DayUnited States, United StatesAviation DayVenezuelaNov 28SaturdayFlag and Independence DayAlbaniaRepublic DayCongoFull Moon Day of TazaungmoneMyanmarIndependence DayMauritaniaIndependence from SpainPanamaGiarhwin ShariefPakistanProclamation of the RepublicChadProclamation of Independence DayEast TimorDay of AlbaniansKosovoNov 29SundayLiberation DayAlbaniaFirst Advent SundayAustria, Germany, Norway, Sweden, United StatesIl Full Moon Poya DaySri LankaWilliam Tubmans BirthdayLiberiaFull Moon Day of Tazaungmone HolidayMyanmarUnity DayVanuatu


----------



## mikobass (Jun 23, 2017)

BB58 blue today.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CH7T_eULyeJ/


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

PRabbit said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely beautiful. Can I ask what year/model DateJust this is? 36mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

Been a while since I posted on this thread but here is a 1959


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Frank Dux said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Can I ask what year/model DateJust this is? 36mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate that man! It's a 2019 41mm 126333.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Atone (Apr 20, 2015)

linesiders said:


> Been a while since I posted on this thread but here is a 1959
> View attachment 15564047


Wow. Very very cool


----------



## marineblf (Oct 11, 2017)

finally got my BB36 back after 2 months for service at RSC.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

PRabbit said:


> I appreciate that man! It's a 2019 41mm 126333.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

1675









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Fully charged


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

marineblf said:


> finally got my BB36 back after 2 months for service at RSC.
> View attachment 15564138


 Love the BB36. Just curious, why did you have such a relatively new watch serviced?


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Ranger on NASA velcro


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Rolex Submariner 16610*


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b1rd (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II today.

In 6 weeks, I'll have owned this for a year and it's been my favorite and most worn watch in 2020. 
It is funny how I owned this a few years back and it didn't make the cut, didn't click.... always felt it was big... now I love it. Go figure 
Crazy WIS stuff


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

My watchmaker texted me a pic of this watch just after visiting him last week. I made a quick u-turn and the rest is history as they say.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Off the steel and onto the fabric


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## JaviAlonso (Apr 17, 2020)

My 1977 GMT MASTER ref. 1675 Mk IV with original black bezel.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Polar Explorer II today.
> 
> In 6 weeks, I'll have owned this for a year and it's been my favorite and most worn watch in 2020.
> It is funny how I owned this a few years back and it didn't make the cut, didn't click.... always felt it was big... now I love it. Go figure
> Crazy WIS stuff





Jeep99dad said:


> Polar Explorer II today.
> 
> In 6 weeks, I'll have owned this for a year and it's been my favorite and most worn watch in 2020.
> It is funny how I owned this a few years back and it didn't make the cut, didn't click.... always felt it was big... now I love it. Go figure
> Crazy WIS stuff





Jeep99dad said:


> Polar Explorer II today.
> 
> In 6 weeks, I'll have owned this for a year and it's been my favorite and most worn watch in 2020.
> It is funny how I owned this a few years back and it didn't make the cut, didn't click.... always felt it was big... now I love it. Go figure
> Crazy WIS stuff





Jeep99dad said:


> Polar Explorer II today.
> 
> In 6 weeks, I'll have owned this for a year and it's been my favorite and most worn watch in 2020.
> It is funny how I owned this a few years back and it didn't make the cut, didn't click.... always felt it was big... now I love it. Go figure
> Crazy WIS stuff


My experience has been just the same Brice. I owned the same model back in '16 thought it was too big and sold it. Tried a couple 16570's and while I like them it wasn't the same. Picked this one up several weeks ago and it's been my go to. Really enjoying mine. Weird thing too, my wrist size was 7.25" then and is 6.75" now.

--------

For whatever reason I can't post pictures right now. Not sure what the deal is, I will post soon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> ...


This looks so good


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> My experience has been just the same Brice. I owned the same model back in '16 thought it was too big and sold it. Tried a couple 16570's and while I like them it wasn't the same. Picked this one up several weeks ago and it's been my go to. Really enjoying mine. Weird thing too, my wrist size was 7.25" then and is 6.75" now.
> 
> --------
> 
> For whatever reason I can't post pictures right now. Not sure what the deal is, I will post soon.


 it's really a great watch. Was an underrated steel Rolex for years. 
My wrist also is smaller these days


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alanaugie (Aug 20, 2018)

I was fortunate to get an 114060 back in March before the pandemic hit. Not a day has gone by that I haven't worn this since; absolutely loving it.


----------



## alanaugie (Aug 20, 2018)

I was also extremely fortunate to inherit my father's DateJust 16233 for my 30th birthday. He got this as a 10th anniversary present from my mother about three months after I was born. They even kept the box, all of the paperwork, receipts, etc. I'll probably put this on later today for holiday festivities with my wife.


----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

I am thankful to have such nice watches and to have made such nice friends on this forum. I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving 

Explorer II here.


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Brisk morning hike with the wife, who I'm very thankful for.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

Lil' bit of lume.


----------



## goharryjr (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Thanksgiving wash day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bre (Nov 27, 2020)

126000









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> it's really a great watch. Was an underrated steel Rolex for years.
> My wrist also is smaller these days











Seems pictures work now, just wanted to follow up for posterity. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Today's selection, and again Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving to all our American Rolex brothers.

Hope you are able to enjoy some sort of celebration in these strange times.


----------



## Jacopo (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## b1rd (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor Prince Date Chronograph 79270


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Out with the pups!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Taking advantage of the elusive office "jeans day"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

This one is really growing on me...
Have a great weekend


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Of course my new Sea-Dweller. 
Guess I won't wear another watch this year and probably the first months of 2021.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Manstrom said:


> Of course my new Sea-Dweller.
> Guess I won't wear another watch this year and probably the first months of 2021.


Don't blame you great pickup!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This has been on since I got it, but that's what the honeymoon is all about.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cheers😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼🍷


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Decking the halls.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day to all..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Have a wonderful Sunday gents


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Bbq


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow what a amazing "change" after wearing and loving the Milgauss last 10 days. I love this guy even more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

New BB GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

OP39


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## T111RDY (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

5512


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In the desert for a few days!


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cchao (May 26, 2018)

Oldie but a goodie


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II today


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Went with this second day in a row. I keep forgetting this was supposed to be my every day watch lol and I end up rotating through this, the speedy, and the SO44 every 3 days. So made the conscious decision to wear this again.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tudorfan29 (Dec 2, 2020)

My 1926 in 39mm


----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

I have had her for close to 3 months now... Crazy accurate +2 seconds/week when worn, a little faster on the winder.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

CDD: ceramic diver day


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216579


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Switched to my Polar today.


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sky-Dweller on Rubber B










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Vintage Rolex 16610*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Switched to my Polar today.


Nice shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the polar Explorer II, fitting for first below freezing temps


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Explorer 14270:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

DJ41









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## feverpepper (Dec 1, 2020)

OP 114200 34mm with blue explorer dial.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one for Thursday...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Doing a little laundry today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BtBaMrocks (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

BB41 today.


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Day date 18038 circa 1979









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Well this is a first for me...my first Ceramic just arrived today after saying NEVER. Now I'll just say NEVER a Sub....
This sucker is comfy.


----------



## Thunder Dump (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Congrats! It's really cool!

(was supposed to be a response to Mickey. Nice GMT, man)


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Explorer I


----------



## thilljr (Aug 18, 2013)

Just picked this up today and I love it!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

thilljr said:


> Just picked this up today and I love it!!!
> 
> View attachment 15580096




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Going with the 116520 today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

Close up of this beauty... simple, elegant and with just the type of warm charm that we need in these trying times! Have a great Friday everyone


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## parshooter (Feb 17, 2020)

Went to the AD to pick up a watch for the gf. Overheard a salesman on the phone mention he got a BB58 in store today and if the guy wants it, he better show up asap. I inquired just to finally see one in the metal. He then asks if I want it bc if I do, it's my lucky day. Walked out with 2 watches!
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> .


Just a bloody ripper of a piece mate..you wear that one very well...superb!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Surprising how often I grab my AK on the fly. Guys HAGW.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Going to be a minute till I swap out.


----------



## mrbradley (Jun 5, 2019)

It's a BB58 Blue kinda day here in Solana Beach, CA where stay-at-home order is scheduled to take effect in a matter of hours. Ugh!


----------



## mrbradley (Jun 5, 2019)

Mickey® said:


> Going to be a minute till I swap out.
> 
> View attachment 15582910
> 
> ...


That's really sharp. I love my "coke" model but I think I like yours more. It reminds me of a Submariner but with an added complication.


----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)

This one...


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Day off, Goof off
#Overwatch


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

mrbradley said:


> It's a BB58 Blue kinda day here in Solana Beach, CA where stay-at-home order is scheduled to take effect in a matter of hours. Ugh!
> View attachment 15583019


I stay on Canyon Drive a lot... i'll have to remember you're kicking it out there. Get lunch at Claire's!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well this happened and was a surprise. I went to my AD to pick up my old Breitling from repair and he had this beauty


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Going out semi-fancy tonight so dressing up my DJ41.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well this happened and was a surprise. I went to my AD to pick up my old Breitling from repair and he had this beauty


Get right straight out of town, you lucky devil!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Rocking a leather NATO today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Just a bloody ripper of a piece mate..you wear that one very well...superb!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thank you sir.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Get right straight out of town, you lucky devil!!


Thanks. Feeling pretty lucky  so excited to have the new sub41 on the wrist. Exactly the changes I'd been wanting after selling my SubC a few years back


----------



## Atone (Apr 20, 2015)

Haven't worn this one in a bit. It was getting lonely so got some errands run with her today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Feeling pretty lucky  so excited to have the new sub41 on the wrist. Exactly the changes I'd been wanting after selling my SubC a few years back


Congratulations Brice, good to see one going to a watch enthusiast for a change.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else ... 
126610LV for a wedding this afternoon


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

New to me yesterday afternoon the BB58 blue ,think it's a superb VFM watch & it's going to be a great stable mate to my 79090 . The 58 will probably be my preferred daily for quite a while to come .


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Rolex/Tudor Air-Tiger circa 1964














1*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Congratulations Brice, good to see one going to a watch enthusiast for a change.


Thanks. I couldn't believe it when he went to get it out of the safe and presented it to me. 
Super happy with my Rolex trio.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CPRwatch said:


> New to me yesterday afternoon the BB58 blue ,think it's a superb VFM watch & it's going to be a great stable mate to my 79090 . The 58 will probably be my preferred daily for quite a while to come .
> View attachment 15584797
> View attachment 15584798


Congratulations  it's really so nice and a great blue. An awesome duo for sure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still honeymooning with the Sub41 🟢


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday😊😷✌🏼👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zman8 (Aug 27, 2015)

My newest (and hopefully last watch)


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Blue Monday 
_







_


----------



## X-plorer (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy Monday!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My " ugly duckling"...its a bloody great piece with the difference felt decades ago when we had all some great pieces to share around..

Brice that new piece was made for you mate..
Stella trio..perfect grouping imho...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> My " ugly duckling"...its a bloody great piece with the difference felt decades ago when we had all some great pieces to share around..
> 
> Brice that new piece was made for you mate..
> Stella trio..perfect grouping imho...
> ...


That straps works well with it. Did you have it custom made ?

Thanks. I can't believe I am closing 2020 with these three Rolex. Consolidated a lot. 
All Worth it


----------



## marineblf (Oct 11, 2017)

here's one from UWS


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> That straps works well with it. Did you have it custom made ?
> 
> Thanks. I can't believe I am closing 2020 with these three Rolex. Consolidated a lot.
> All Worth it


G'day Brice,
Greg Spitz made me a couple, he truly is a craftsman and perfectionist. 
I also too like that like Neil, Greg calls it if he does not believe a idea will work ! he calls it straight up!
Honest men.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomminator855 (Mar 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## porsche_ cayman (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Cermit  of course and since I'm home, I am double wristing with the also new SwatchXHodinkee collab


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15587336


So cool. Love the home plate dial. 
You've had this one for a long time now


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> So cool. Love the home plate dial.
> You've had this one for a long time now


Thank you, sir! Yep, bought this new in 2011. Hard to believe it's been that long.
dP


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

Just got this today!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thechancellor (Dec 8, 2020)

116618LN - My fav Rolex!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

Still lovin' the sub:


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

oso2276 said:


> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


What strap is that....Thanks. Looks good.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah... again


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT x my new Visconti Mirage fountain pen in Coral!


----------



## aurenas (Mar 1, 2018)

Exploring










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> GMT x my new Visconti Mirage fountain pen in Coral!


'
 Other than say a DateJust it really is the most "classic" looking of the newer models IMHO.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mickey said:


> '
> Other than say a DateJust it really is the most "classic" looking of the newer models IMHO.
> View attachment 15590042


LN ftw!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Diving...into heavy traffic


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

My new "Ranger"








Seriously though, I would like to reserve the right to be a little pissed if they release a 36-38mm Ranger in the next couple of years.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

I'ma broken record


----------



## mngermanshepherd (Apr 22, 2015)

Midnight blue Rolex boiler gauge  (no, that's not a scratch on the crystal, I dropped my smartphone and it cracked the camera. Doh!)


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 ,


----------



## mrtrinh (Apr 15, 2019)

126234









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15592041


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Snap.


----------



## Jacopo (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Explorer I Mk2 going into the weekend.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mui.richard said:


>


Wow  
What a shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 Lunette Verte ... still 
Day 7  never done before in Jeep99Dad land 
And Only -2 secs


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

The fat one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mickey said:


> What strap is that....Thanks. Looks good.


Everest.









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Malhov (May 22, 2017)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

TGIF.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ndrs63 said:


> The fat one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

Two days in and something magical is happening? Can't imagine this 36mm watch any larger.


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

Here with my P01 with custom strap

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Switching to leather for the snowy Midwest weather.


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Christmas is my Rushmore


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

114200 Air King today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

The Milgauss lasted a day...back to this. I can't believe how smitten I am for a watch that has been out for years and I ignored.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mistertran510 said:


> Switching to leather for the snowy Midwest weather.
> View attachment 15593704


Such a great pairing


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Sub41 LV 









I LOVE THIS NEW SUB


----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)

Oysterdate 6694 manual wind:


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Always better in the sunlight...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


>


BOOM! 'Merica!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Still one of my favourite watches.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Explorer is getting a ton of wrist time but I still adore this piece


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Great for when the weather is a 'Wintery mix'


----------



## igorr (Dec 13, 2020)

Teaching the new Royal about quality cinema.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Mickey® said:


> Always better in the sunlight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really should have got one when the getting was good. SMH.
Looks great!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Vintage Rolex Submariner *for tonight


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Sub41 LV this morning and the rain/cold are back


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Mayah110 (Mar 26, 2012)

Black Bay 58! I love this watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

alanaugie said:


> I was also extremely fortunate to inherit my father's DateJust 16233 for my 30th birthday. He got this as a 10th anniversary present from my mother about three months after I was born. They even kept the box, all of the paperwork, receipts, etc. I'll probably put this on later today for holiday festivities with my wife.
> View attachment 15567830


Beautiful!

OoO Baby!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Sub41 LV  perfect daily wearer for me, the size, proportions, case lines, and the awesome clasp... just love how it wears....


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

My 3 day old SD43


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## rmorin (Oct 9, 2017)

New watch alert. My first Rolex, and man, I am smitten. Feels like a lifer.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

Minimalistic elastic strap, I am not a fan of the stiff double or single pass natos.


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

from the depths of the London underground.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite watch of 2020 has been neglected with the recent arrival of the new Sub41 LV  so needed to give it some love today and it's freezing this morning so the polar seemed appropriate


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58,


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

First nice watch I ever purchased. 20 yrs ago now. Still makes me smile whenever I put it on


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

GMT while attending a zoom on legal conflicts of interest during a pandemic


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

First snow of the year requiring shoveling.


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

LV today ,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still exploring


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

This one just wears well due to the thickness (11mm) and diameter (40mm). Wears just like a classic Rolex sports watch but a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaDwellerPlanetOcean567 (Dec 2, 2020)

gigiplastic said:


> On Good old sub 14060m on a miniture wrist.


Beautiful watch! I personally love the 5 digit reference number Subs, 44mm is way too big for my wrist as well lol! I myself have 1989 16610 that I love to wear. As a fellow Sub-lover, I'm sure you will appreciate this article about the history of Submariners: The Complete Rolex Submariner History | Bob's Watches

"There is a long list of adjectives you will come across when reading anything about the Rolex Submariner, nearly always preceded by the word 'most' (or another superlative of the author's choosing). It can reasonably be described as the most iconic, most recognizable, most influential, most emulated, and most important sports watch of all time. Add to that the dubious honor of also being the most counterfeited and you have a pretty impressive spread."

Super informative and interesting read for any Submariner enthusiasts!


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Just bought this from a friend and fellow collector! Full kit from 1985!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jah said:


> Just bought this from a friend and fellow collector! Full kit from 1985!
> 
> View attachment 15604394












If your happy I'm happy! Enjoy.

Interesting how the hands look old(scratches and stuff) but their patina doesn't match up with the dial.

The only other thing is i think the crown is on the wrong side or there is something wrong with your arm.



Disciple & Follower of Betterthere


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 for a very dull Friday,


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Casual Friday.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Tudor.
HAGW!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 , owned it for two weeks today and couldn't be happier with it .


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

My new SD


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Pic from yesterday; but I swear I am wearing it today and everyday since got it 1.5 weeks ago.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

The necessary ear scratches


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Don't know how I ignored this one for so long...really smitten.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Sub41 LV all day. Love it, the new case is perfection


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 ,


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

BB41!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

* #OP116000







*


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

114270


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore these two today


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

58 Blue for the Winter Solstice ,


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Exp 1 + Exp II = Exp 3


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a case of the Mondays but the BLNR helps


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Absence really does make the heart grow fonder....DateJust The OG Jubilee.
Well sorta...DJ41.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV today. Absolutely love this case, the improved lines, size and bracelet. 
No regerts


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Another day with the 58 ,


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

jbhaire2004 said:


> Rolex bluesy. The go to when not wearing a Smart Watch.
> View attachment 15612408


It's not my rule, but I think guns are off limits. I'm sure someone in a position of authority will clarify.

Great watch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

taylor2000 said:


> It's not my rule, but I think guns are off limits. I'm sure someone in a position of authority will clarify.
> 
> Great watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, we may have them but don't post them up..


----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

A joy to wear ,


----------



## Bruiser (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## esmarquette (Apr 9, 2012)

BB ETA blue for Christmas travel today

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Enjoying two mechanical jewls. 
BMW S54 inline 6 and this Rolex Sub.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Kind of overcast here in SoCal, today


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

I liked it on the bracelet, but love it on leather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

My latest and current favourite of course.


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

Really is a good looking watch..


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Christmas Eve Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Who doesn't love beaver? It's a combat strap.


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

And so 24 hours of 'A Christmas Story' begins...

Happy holidays y'all.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Merry Christmas! 🎅


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Merry Xmas to all my watch buddies around the world.


----------



## AutoH (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy holidays to all. Modern day 'Bubbleback' for me - in the same size as the original!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas Watchfam 
Got my Christmas colors on 

Kids aren't even down to open presents... definitely different without little ones at home


----------



## Etennyson (May 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone. I'm enjoying my 1999 Swiss only dial Seadweller on Christmas Day!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Christmas to one & all ,


----------



## Always Forward (Nov 16, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Lukebor said:


> GMT


That's one of the best photos I've seen of this watch. Makes me want to snap one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

I hope all of you have cool watches and yummy cookies today


----------



## cathodical (Sep 24, 2020)

Dang this thread still going 8 years strong, love seeing all of these Rolex pieces!


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Furball said:


> View attachment 15616962
> 
> 
> I hope all of you have cool watches and yummy cookies today


Hey those are for Santa!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## watchfreak74 (Jul 25, 2019)

Goodmorning









Στάλθηκε από το SM-A515F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷🎅🏼Saturday 🙏🏼⛄🖖🏼


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Chrono


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

watchfreak74 said:


> Goodmorning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, even the stickers are still on


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one tonight, while having a glass of Port Wine...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hbk75 (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

It's these changes in latitudes, changes in attitudes...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Boxing Day









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Relo60 said:


> Saturday ️
> 
> View attachment 15617382


My next watch. Love it.


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

Saturday, belly full of pancakes, watching united v leicester


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchfreak74 said:


> Goodmorning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks fantastic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mickey said:


> It's these changes in latitudes, changes in attitudes...


Looks like paradise. 
I'll be in Florida for a wedding. Next week. Can't wait to see the beach and palm trees


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks like paradise.
> I'll be in Florida for a wedding. Next week. Can't wait to see the beach and palm trees


Leave early blame COVID...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Dupe


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Playing Some christmas carols on my piano.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

T-Rex Explorer today.


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Daytona for short Christmas gateway


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Morning Fellas,
Made it a two watch trip...and glad I did!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## panoramic007 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Rolex/Tudor #AIR-TIGER























*


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Explorer this week


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Air King atm









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Hung out with birds all day...


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## 1st timer (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Tuesday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Morning! The weather keeps getting nicer!
A little salt water in the wind never hurt a Rolex!!!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

The GMT with Christmas tree background...

Have a great last week of 2020!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Both are 12 years old, and they still bring joy every time I use them, even after all this time.
BMW Z4 M Roadster with the glorious S54 inline six and the timeless ROLEX Datejust


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi guys, used to post here almost on a daily basis 'couple of years back, but after technical difficulties and stuff I wasn't able to participate in the fun anymore.

Just only very recently read the forum was updated (?) so I thought I'd revisit... so here goes:


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Merry Christmas to me (the car, not the watch)!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

114270


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jeronimocg said:


> The GMT with Christmas tree background...
> 
> Have a great last week of 2020!
> 
> ...


Just sayin'...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to Florida


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy last Wednesday of 2020









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*







#OP116000 *


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Pelagos 2-liner today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Superstar1 (Sep 13, 2020)

GregBe said:


> Pelagos 2-liner today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not enough words on the dial, looks naked


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2019)

My air-king. Love that dial!


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Mickey® said:


>


👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy new year from Spain!!!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Changed for dinner but was wearing this one:










Wishing everyone a much Happier, Healthier and Safer New Year 2021!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

BB GMT for me today...









Sent from my SM-F916B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayah110 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wearing my new OP36 to go into the mountains.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

This old thing.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I guess I'm swapping out between the GMT and this until the New Year. I bought it on a whim&#8230; But no watch has grown on me so quickly as this one has...
Hard to explain.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Olisuds (Aug 15, 2020)

My new Christmas purchase that arrived today.


----------



## niverno (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 16700 to see the New Year in ,


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

The Model 3 and the BB58 (as per usual, I was stationary at the time this picture was taken)


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Happy new year!


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Happy 2021 to everyone!

Wearing the Sky-D today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Merry new year Rolex watch buddies.


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Happy 2021 to one and all stay safe and well









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

79090 for the Wife & 79030 for me ,


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

CPRwatch said:


> 79090 for the Wife & 79030 for me ,
> View attachment 15627744


That's some great pairing


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy new year!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Becker said:


> That's some great pairing


Thank you , I think my Wife wears the 79090 better than me .


----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do miss your colourful contributions to my daily WRUW threads..................


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one for Saturday...










Enjoy your weekend!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Happy New Year people


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

Really haven't babied this one at all since getting it a few months back. Its passing all the tests, trust me! Chuffed with it. I have a doxa sub 200 carribean coming for my birthday in Feb so this one will be the daily wearer until then. A perfect everyday watch at this price range imo.


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

This


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

deepsea03 said:


>


ATL in the house!?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Mickey® said:


> ATL in the house!?


South of ATL in LaGrange, GA


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

deepsea03 said:


> South of ATL in LaGrange, GA


Got ya! Saw the Varsity box!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

A tudor sub on a bond nato, one of my absolute favs I am jealous.

A little bit of mid winter bbq action!


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Matty9003 said:


> Really haven't babied this one at all since getting it a few months back. Its passing all the tests, trust me! Chuffed with it. I have a doxa sub 200 carribean coming for my birthday in Feb so this one will be the daily wearer until then. A perfect everyday watch at this price range imo.
> 
> View attachment 15629495


How do you like the bracelet?


----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

Becker said:


> How do you like the bracelet?


I think it's pretty perfect. Sometimes it doesn't even feel like I'm wearing a watch... I know that gets thrown around alot but it's true. It's super comfy and the clasp is a dream


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Grey Tudor Jumbo on a grey Three Kings Sunday morning


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Car's coated, so no need to wax that, might as well wax the skis.


----------



## grumpymachinist (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

T-Rex wishes all Happy New Year!
Please stay safe and well.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

for some reason I posted an omega here haha


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Mayah110 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy first Monday of 2021!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Definitely a Blue Monday ,


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Fat Lady

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2014)

Art on the wrist AND on the wall... 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Did some exploring today at Volcano National Park.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

16800 matte dial, pic from last week
Happy new year !!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Big thanks to Jeepdad( Brice) and Captain Ted( Ted)..plus Spunwell(Jason)their views were greatly appreciated and made the decision very easy after listening to their impressions..

My new white one, I'm glad I chose the Polar its so very different to my other pieces..

Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Pelagos 2-liner









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## parshooter (Feb 17, 2020)

BB58 Blue in the Zion Narrows
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Big thanks to Jeepdad( Brice) and Captain Ted( Ted)..plus Spunwell(Jason)their views were greatly appreciated and made the decision very easy after listening to their impressions..
> 
> My new white one, I'm glad I chose the Polar its so very different to my other pieces..
> 
> ...


Smokin hot Dave, I think you're going to love it!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Smokin hot Dave, I think you're going to love it!


Thanks Jase,
You were spot on mate re this piece my friend!!
Awesome contrast to my pieces its a win win..
Stay in the loop mate and keep your head down 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Spent some time exploring the top of a mountain today with my Explorer II.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy #wilsdorfwednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Impeccable Watches (Apr 26, 2018)

Explorer 2 16570 on white everest strap


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Have had this guy for a week now and super happy with it.

Dimensions a perfect for my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Always Forward (Nov 16, 2020)

LOVE the blue on this.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

This piece is really getting customised..great tool watch for me..
All the best
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BB works GREAT with Canadian tux


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## byunts (Oct 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

pretty much the same one I wear every day. I need to start mixing it up a little.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My usual go-to ref 15007

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Brisman said:


> I decided to wear my 2006 Sea Dweller today as it may be moving on soon.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

horrij1 said:


> View attachment 15638076
> 
> pretty much the same one I wear every day. I need to start mixing it up a little.


G'day mate,
Did you get your case from Rolex or have that finish done by another party..serious question not having a " go"
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day mate,
> Did you get your case from Rolex or have that finish done by another party..serious question not having a " go"
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


G'day Dave,

I traded another WUS member for the watch. He Purchased it from the original owner who had the watch DLC treated by a speciality company who applied the coating to his Rolex.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

horrij1 said:


> G'day Dave,
> 
> I traded another WUS member for the watch. He Purchased it from the original owner who had the watch DLC treated by a speciality company who applied the coating to his Rolex.


Well I reckon it looks amazing mate..thanks for your reply
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Can't help it, just got this piece in this week I need to start floggin it...
All the best guys









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#116000 #OP







*


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)




----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Both Rolex & Tudor today,


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

14060m










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I admit to at first sight thinking..maybe black would of been best for me!
However I have to admit this polar really is a fun happy piece..
All the best to everyone..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Vintage vibes for this morning,


----------



## rolex4788 (Aug 19, 2014)

I am wearing the X’mas present for myself shipped from Australia.

Good day everyone.

Jimmy C


----------



## rolex4788 (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## parshooter (Feb 17, 2020)

CPRwatch said:


> Both Rolex & Tudor today,
> View attachment 15641357
> View attachment 15641358


I have these two pieces as well, and they're definitely my favorites that I own. What else do you own? And/or what do you consider adding to the collection?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Rolex GMT ll by CSG_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

Loving the LHD


----------



## Mtnmansa (Jun 29, 2017)

My 1985 Submariner 5513


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Excuse the bad focus! Took this today! Vance.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## 01coltcolt (Apr 6, 2016)

Rolex Daytona Blue Dial 116509 18k White Gold made in 2019.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

parshooter said:


> I have these two pieces as well, and they're definitely my favorites that I own. What else do you own? And/or what do you consider adding to the collection?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I have quite a few others that I own & here is a quick pic of some of them , & I am keeping an eye out for a nice Zenith A384 though but thats on the horizon currently .


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Today's choice,


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day all..DSSD..have a bloody good one
.Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day all..DSSD..have a bloody good one
> .Dave
> 
> 
> ...


You keep good company mate


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Simons194 said:


> You keep good company mate
> View attachment 15645872


Snap!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)

Recent addition to the collection. I like it a LOT but trying to determine if it's a long term addition.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## parshooter (Feb 17, 2020)

CPRwatch said:


> I have quite a few others that I own & here is a quick pic of some of them , & I am keeping an eye out for a nice Zenith A384 though but thats on the horizon currently .
> View attachment 15644722


Wow, is that a GUB vintage diver on the right? Very cool! Wish the modern SeaQ was a bit smaller. That Zenith would be a great add to your group!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

parshooter said:


> Wow, is that a GUB vintage diver on the right? Very cool! Wish the modern SeaQ was a bit smaller. That Zenith would be a great add to your group!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Unfortunately it isn't ,its a vintage skin diver .


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sub









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

STEEEL SPORTS RoLLLLLEXXXX!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

T-Bird Thursday


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss your colourful contributions in my daily WRUW threads.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

View attachment 15649251


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Had the opportunity to pick this up 2 weeks ago and it's been on my wrist since.

A really fantastic watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhou (Sep 17, 2015)

Been wearing this everyday since I picked it up last month...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*1964 ROLEX/ TUDOR #Air-Tiger







*


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

16660 Sea Dweller from '86









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Just back from its first service after about 9 years or so.

RSC Dallas did a great job for the record.


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Pick up today, my first Tudor.

Lov it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Renato Cunha said:


> Pick up today, my first Tudor.
> 
> Lov it.
> 
> ...


Good on you mate..!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Brisman said:


> I decided to wear my 2006 Sea Dweller today as it may be moving on soon.
> 
> All the best to everyone.





Brisman said:


> I decided to wear my 2006 Sea Dweller today as it may be moving on soon.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


----------



## Schwed (Jan 11, 2021)

My trusted old 14270. Yes, the bracelet is a AM, and I should have it replaced, but this is definitely my choice day to day watch.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## HenryTudor336 (Oct 15, 2020)

Black Bay Harrods









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Take a guess....









OoO Baby!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy fabulous Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Heritage Ranger.


----------



## digisquid (Feb 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Have a good weekend. Don't let anyone sneeze on ya!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Rocking the DJ today ,


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Apologies as it is not Rolex / Tudor..


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## petgti (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Wcwatch.rx8 (Jul 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

With the explorer checking what thy have at the AD









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

2 months into my 7th year with this 14060M...


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one on Sunday...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 ,


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#ROLEX #HarleyDavidson 








View attachment 15655493
*


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Tudor today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Guszcza (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Guszcza said:


> View attachment 15656573


.
yowza... that looks intense.


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Blue Monday ,


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

CPRwatch said:


> Blue Monday ,
> View attachment 15657051


Cheers to that


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

dancl82 said:


> Cheers to that
> View attachment 15657116


Very nice with the rubber strap


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

The only one I can afford


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

1986 Datejust


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Recently inbound still not off the wrist brightened up the dull uk lunchtime walk ...😀


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

Got some day off hockey and the Batman.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> The only one I can afford
> View attachment 15657362


That is all you need.

Is that OP39 white?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

achilles said:


> That is all you need.
> 
> Is that OP39 white?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes Sir. OP39 White


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My 126200 2020 version.


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

dancl82 said:


> Cheers to that
> View attachment 15657116


Great strap combination, can you provide details?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Was wearing it for a few minutes. I need to buy smaller screwdrivers to resize the bracelet. I always liked the 1926 and went with the diamond two-tone silver dial 39mm.








My Datejust now has a baby cousin from the same family tree.


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

Went out for a ski today.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

I resized the 1926. I am working from home with the 1926 on the left hand and the DateJust on the right. I went to get the Rolex to see how tight to resize.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

216570 today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Big thanks to Jeepdad( Brice) and Captain Ted( Ted)..plus Spunwell(Jason)their views were greatly appreciated and made the decision very easy after listening to their impressions..
> 
> My new white one, I'm glad I chose the Polar its so very different to my other pieces..
> 
> ...


Congratulations  glad I could help a little 
Enjoy it now


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

My 16014









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congratulations  glad I could help a little
> Enjoy it now


G'day Brice,
Will do its a very uplifting piece on the wrist and will be my one white/polar..it does wear a slightly larger size to my eye than the black as you mentioned it may to me.
Very happy to keep this one in my wearers..
All the best mate
Hope the break was relaxing,
Plus hope you may grab another pup at some point!
All the best mate
Dave


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ROLEX/TUDOR '64 'Oyster Air-Tiger ' On Old school RED #HIRSCH















*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)




----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

My BLRO. Its become my daily wearer now...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sub41 LV today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

BigEd said:


> Great strap combination, can you provide details?


Hi Mate
Yeah it's a vanguard rubber strap, made specifically for the BB58. No gaps or play on wrist. It's makes it a perfect sporty fun diver !


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

1988 16760 Fat Lady










Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## offrdmania (Jun 1, 2008)

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We are twins today


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

offrdmania said:


> We are twins today


Yes we are! You have great taste in watches! ?


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Going with Daytona today...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

60 years old today; me.... not the Rolex. I purchased it in June of 2020 in anticipation of wearing it today. Glad I got ahead of it being discontinued. Was torn between the OP34 in Olive Green and this model. Ridiculous valuations on it since the new OP range was launched and likely the only Rolex I will have happily purchased. I would imagine it will likely not drop back down to the $6100 all in cash I laid out for it which pleases me.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Still wearing 1926


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Sub41 LV. I love the new case and bracelet. Small changes can make a big difference.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

15007 late 70's never been polished. Original dial, hands, crystal. Keeps time in accordance with Rolex's latest +2-2.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still with the Sub41 LV. I love the new case and bracelet. Small changes can make a big difference.


Green with envy. Wear in good health

Sent from an undisclosed location.


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Meeting in the office today. Can't go without my meeting watch.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Heljestrand said:


> 60 years old today; me.... not the Rolex. I purchased it in June of 2020 in anticipation of wearing it today. Glad I got ahead of it being discontinued. Was torn between the OP34 in Olive Green and this model. Ridiculous valuations on it since the new OP range was launched and likely the only Rolex I will have happily purchased. I would imagine it will likely not drop back down to the $6100 all in cash I laid out for it which pleases me.
> View attachment 15663012


Congratulations, I turned 60 in November, and I got this. I bought it in October in anticipation of the big day.


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Realized I hadn't worn my BLNR since New Year's, so really enjoyed getting reacquainted today.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

114270


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Friday 01/22/21


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 427shark (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## bogdanco (Jan 11, 2017)

got this nice blue dial yesterday, 2 months after calling to inquire









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roblox Fighter (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm wearing BB36


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Have not had this combo on for awhile. This never gets old. Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy fabulous Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

1998 16600









Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Chrono.


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

P01










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## justForFun (Dec 31, 2018)

Have a good weekend people ...


----------



## marathonman330 (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

marathonman330 said:


> View attachment 15667454


(Almost) very presidential

Here's my daily for now


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

Wearing my BB58 today.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Exploring









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 427shark (Feb 4, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> 1998 16600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish the new sea dweller omitted the cyclops as this one did .


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV and my medicine


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Heljestrand said:


> 60 years old today; me.... not the Rolex. I purchased it in June of 2020 in anticipation of wearing it today. Glad I got ahead of it being discontinued. Was torn between the OP34 in Olive Green and this model. Ridiculous valuations on it since the new OP range was launched and likely the only Rolex I will have happily purchased. I would imagine it will likely not drop back down to the $6100 all in cash I laid out for it which pleases me.
> View attachment 15663012


Hope you had a great day mate..every day on top is the best day for sure..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HEDHNTR (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 for todays Snow ,


----------



## oldcrow (Mar 14, 2008)

This one.







It's a disease for me. Can't take it off.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sub41 LV and my medicine


Nice to see someone drink their whiskey from a glencairn. They make a whole lot of difference imo. The nosing is great.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday greetings 😃😀😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> 1998 16600
> 
> Probably my favorite photo of this whole thread .... what a beauty. I'm just slightly jealous
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

oldcrow said:


> This one.
> View attachment 15669021
> It's a disease for me. Can't take it off.


Interesting, it does not look half bad on a strap. I have mine still on steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## oldcrow (Mar 14, 2008)

DonLuis said:


> Interesting, it does not look half bad on a strap. I have mine still on steel.
> Like a totally different watch. Love this strap. Steel sits in the box. Give it a go!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OysterPerpetual







*


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


>


I freaking love this  Best steel Tudor BB three hand watch.

I'm also a fan of the blue dial bronze Tudor BB and glad to see it's making its way to the US


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR today


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Furball said:


> View attachment 15670463


A great photo of a very interesting watch. It is a pity that the new OP was kicked off so much. Your white dial model is slowly turning into a holy grail. 👍


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## marathonman330 (Dec 8, 2018)

Blue Monday for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 427shark (Feb 4, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15670996


Love that strap, who makes it ?


----------



## 427shark (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

427shark said:


> Love that strap, who makes it ?


Thanks!

It's a Bonetto Cinturini 400CT. 
dP


----------



## waymond wamano (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day to all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## vaisforlovers (Jan 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sky-D on RubberB.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

JP(Canada) said:


>


Beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aaron O. (Oct 2, 2020)

horrij1 said:


> View attachment 15672488


This is a great picture! well done


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

3rd watch switch today, funny thing is I've been working and I forget I have a watch on sometimes when I'm wearing the DJ. I think it's easily the most comfortable watch I've owned.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Going back deep again today 😀


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570 on Diaboliq strap


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Air King 14000 circa 1997









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

This watch dominates my wrist time. Poor Air King is in the safe all the time now.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

a-tabby said:


>


Wow  
Stunning watch and shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this thing


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15674542


Very nice! Mine says hi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 427shark (Feb 4, 2013)

Can't stop wearing this thing


----------



## marathonman330 (Dec 8, 2018)

SD50


----------



## BillTX (Apr 22, 2019)

Got the Tudor on today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> 3rd watch switch today, funny thing is I've been working and I forget I have a watch on sometimes when I'm wearing the DJ. I think it's easily the most comfortable watch I've owned.
> 
> View attachment 15674364


I agree


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15674542


Just a very nice piece Brad..
Really like that one mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Once again the same watch. This time with reflection from the sunburst dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnliley (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Just a very nice piece Brad..
> Really like that one mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Have to say after not wearing this for sometime and getting it back from a fresh service, this little 50 year old has quickly become one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## 427shark (Feb 4, 2013)

DJ2 TT


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Woke up with this on my wrist.










Switching to this one later.


----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Explorer II


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Already one of my favourites,


----------



## rcsub (Jun 24, 2019)

Brisman said:


> I decided to wear my 2006 Sea Dweller today as it may be moving on soon.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


It might be a surprise but rcsub is wearing his Sub date 116610LN. What a great day if not just for that.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PO1 this morning..top day all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Watch of the day👍🏼😊😷❄🖖🏼


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

114270 on StrapBandits strap


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

Tudor Black Bay ETA on a Erikas Original strap.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marathonman330 (Dec 8, 2018)

It's a day for exploring


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryTudor336 (Oct 15, 2020)

Tudor Bucherer









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

"Casual Saturday" at the office:


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

My DSSD...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

EXII


----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 79090 to see January out ,


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mx_Madmax (Jan 29, 2021)

I might be planning to buy in the next week my first Tudor and I think I will go for the Pelagos 🆒


----------



## Mx_Madmax (Jan 29, 2021)

camb66 said:


>


I just love this watch 
Plus I am planning to buy it soon

How's your experience with this watch so far?


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Mx_Madmax said:


> I just love this watch
> Plus I am planning to buy it soon
> 
> How's your experience with this watch so far?


Love it, I've only had this one a few months. Where do I start? Very accurate, superb legibility, outstanding bezel action, crazy good lume and a bracelet to die for. It is a fantastic watch and outstanding value.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Safe and healthy weekend to all!! 👍😷


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

icy dj


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

P01 Sunday bike ride


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3kdnys (Aug 19, 2020)

Vintage today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Sub41 LV earlier to take the girls shopping and try different foods at Optimist Hall. We had empanadas and really good dumplings followed by gelato


----------



## Malhov (May 22, 2017)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Daytona for Monday morning...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

deepsea03 said:


>


This is a spectacular shot...! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

jeronimocg said:


> This is a spectacular shot...!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cheers to a great February!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still hanging with the Sub41 LV this morning


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

Tudor Marine Nationale on black nato...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this one, so good!

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day guys..top day all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

deepsea03 said:


> Cheers to a great February!


Cheers! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

technovox said:


> Tudor Marine Nationale on black nato...
> 
> View attachment 15685180


Perfection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Going Sub today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work with the Ceramic Cosmograph Daytona, have a just, safe, and healthy Speedy Tuesday!!!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## 427shark (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Been enjoying my triple 6 on Tropic of late.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

14060m










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

catching up on united v Southampton


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

KABAROV said:


> View attachment 15687417
> catching up on united v Southampton


Crazy score that game!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a just, safe, and healthy Hump Day everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> Have a just, safe, and healthy Hump Day everyone!! 👍😷
> View attachment 15687943


Beautiful watch - what make is the car key?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

ToBeDetermined said:


> Beautiful watch - what make is the car key?


Thank you @ToBeDetermined!! It is a MB AMG, Sir!! Stay safe 👍😷


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy #wilsdorfwednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> Thank you @ToBeDetermined!! It is a MB AMG, Sir!! Stay safe 👍😷


Nice and nice (very) -- you have excellent taste - enjoy!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Werk


----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

My gorgeous BB58 blue getting some much needed fresh air...


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

This just in... a "like new" Rolex Datejust for my wife. I tried to point her to a Breitling Wings or Lady-B, but she wants what she wants. Happy wife, happy life, right?

I am posting it up with my Breitling Chronomat Evolution.









Randy


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

Treading the concrete jungle


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy il freccione Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

DJ41


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15694089


Thats a bloody rippa Clive!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Thats a bloody rippa Clive!!


Cheers Dave, getting on a bit now the old girl (1993) but still running well and looking good.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Relaxing weekend everyone!!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Polar Explorer.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


 
Tried it on at the AD last month and fell for it. One day...


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

A little over a week old today!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sub41 LV for the evening


----------



## blaine (Apr 18, 2006)

daveenty said:


> Wearing this, but changed it back to it's bracelet an hour or so ago.
> 
> View attachment 734528
> 
> ...


That is incredible. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine (Apr 18, 2006)

Mine Today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

There are watches that come and go and this one is rock ... unmovable


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a blessed Sunday everyone!!! 👍😷


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

weekend home depot pilgrimage


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with LV 
Have a great Sunday


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Went for a canyon drive up in Bel-Air/Mulholland. One of my best buddies was rocking his Explorer!


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Tudor BB58 in blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

I've got my BB58 back on the bracelet after a month or 2 on a leather strap.


----------



## Mx_Madmax (Jan 29, 2021)

My recent purchase


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mx_Madmax said:


> My recent purchase
> 
> View attachment 15697905


Congratulations  heck of a diver


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..D-Blue
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer (Jun 17, 2015)

My first post in this thread. Omega guy joining the Tudor world : )


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bswanson (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Monday ✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)

BB58 blue today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Have a good one fellows


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bswanson said:


> View attachment 15699085


Dreamy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman on wrist duty today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## bswanson (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dreamy


😂 thanks!


----------



## marineblf (Oct 11, 2017)

Neuromancer said:


> My first post in this thread. Omega guy joining the Tudor world : )


what strap is this?


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brny11 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15699782


I reckon that piece is a bloody ripper!! Top stuff mate
Dave


----------



## Neuromancer (Jun 17, 2015)

marineblf said:


> what strap is this?








Solitary Nato Uhrenarmbänder


Das Beste Material und simples Handling, oder aber Unilayer Easyfix Nato trifft oberste Komfort-Liga.




www.miros-time.de





Solitary Nato Green

Alternative: Arrods Green Broad Weave


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

There are occasions where I find my shoe to be a good resting place until morning. Those late night moments when I'm too lazy and tired to walk over and store it properly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15700541


One more here! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Stay safe 👍😷


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## rtnelly (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross13 (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm an Omega fanboy, but just picked up my first Tudor. So far, I'm really liking it.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

My 79830 drew the long straw today... but it looks like I might not make it up the driveway...


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

This *1978 Datejust 16018*, 18K yellow gold with a Buckley dial.

There are so many variations of the Datejust and this reassuringly boring one is mine.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## bacnine (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing the Explorer II


Stunning watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Still my favorite of all my watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

rmurphy said:


> Still my favorite of all my watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it slate or blue?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

DonLuis said:


> Is it slate or blue?


It's a nice sunburst gray. It appears so different depending on the light. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday & kung hei fat choy!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OP







*


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

Today I'm wearing my "new to me" 16570. I have it on an Everest rubber strap.


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

anrex said:


> View attachment 15690562


Nice bracelet @anrex. Mind to share?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 for a bitterly cold morning,


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## thxv009 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Freezing at hockey practice and taking a moment to appreciate my Black Bay GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Explorer II


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ref. 1625 from 1960


----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)

Pam 755


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bogdanco (Jan 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

About last night


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

The first nice watch I purchased back in 1978.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the 216570


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


> About last night


Awesome shot Mike I love the blue BB58 too


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome shot Mike I love the blue BB58 too


Thank you!


----------



## ZephyrSky (Aug 21, 2020)

75' Datejust two-tone, cal 1575, sigma pie-pan dial, on a leather bund.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

B&R 94









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## QuadSculls (Jun 18, 2016)

shameless said:


> at the risk of annoying some and honestly its not meant to ! your watch is beautiful -im not a fan of a low cost nato of any colour on any high value watch - cant beat the bracelet -custom leather strap or custom leather nato-just think the piece deserves better - -textile natos belong on vintage military possibly and only then if you can match the vintage watch with corresp
> onding vintage strap from its era -then its authentic and not a fashion statement which is all these cloth natos are -please dont shout at me just my point of view!


I respect your point of view, however, I don't agree.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## thxv009 (Feb 12, 2021)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Still my fav


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Old school girl ... .


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## oscmsw (Dec 2, 2011)

1991 Sea Dweller.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

goyoneuff said:


> Old school girl ... .


That's stunning


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

An actual wrist shot that resembles how it looks to others.


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## thxv009 (Feb 12, 2021)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

LHD


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

ii


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

6 deg in Texas.... Woe !


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

Exploring with the Explorer II


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## thxv009 (Feb 12, 2021)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

BB36.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gerry357 (Jun 7, 2020)

Tudor Fastrider Ducati Chronograph


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman on wrist duty today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Reading with my son while "working" from home. In this house, A is for AirKing.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

taylor2000 said:


> Reading with my son while "working" from home. In this house A is for AirKing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What book is in the background? I want one!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Every day for the last month or so. I really am enjoying the Daytona.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

ndrs63 said:


> What book is in the background? I want one!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"R is for Rolex - ABCs for the Future Watch Collectors - DiaperBookClub" R is for Rolex - ABCs for the Future Watch Collectors

I've tried reading him "A Man and his Watch", but at 1, he doesn't quite have the attention span. We'll get there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## pinchharmonic (Dec 23, 2009)

The iphone decided the patagonia logo was more important than the submariner and chose to focus on it.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Sunshine Thursday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV all day today. Perfection


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Classic LN!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Got my first Rolex a week ago.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

i









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Classic YG for Friday


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## MacDaddy (Jun 21, 2007)

Pepsi today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy il freccione Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkS (Oct 9, 2009)

Circa 1969 1680 Submariner


----------



## mzmtg (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Got this one on today. Submariner. Clean dial. Love the sunburst effect when the light bounces off the bezel. What a beauty I thought. Worthy of a photo shoot.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Got this one on today. Submariner. Clean dial. Love the sunburst effect when the light bounces off the bezel. What a beauty I thought. Worthy of a photo shoot.
> 
> View attachment 15721825


Sol is catching the LEC in a bold way (most obvious I've seen it in a photo) / cool ?

180


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bacnine (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

It is still a very nice watch, don't you agree?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday cheers 😀😷👋🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## EekTheCat (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

RotorSelfWinding said:


> View attachment 15725331


Nice Pikachu. Now you need a yellow dial Oyster Perpetual


----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice Pikachu. Now you need a yellow dial Oyster Perpetual


Shoot. You're right


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Earlier this:










Just switched to this:


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Rolex Submariner 16610*

*


  




*


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

RotorSelfWinding said:


> View attachment 15725331





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice Pikachu. Now you need a yellow dial Oyster Perpetual












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

I've changed to this one:


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

An unexpected anniversary gift from my wife!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Me too Buchmann! You have a great wife with taste (and a nice watch for sure) . . .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Explorer II earlier before meeting a couple of buddies for a beer

I love this watch


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Going with the Sky-Dweller today...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Delirious (Aug 17, 2014)

Today I was mainly dreaming about travelling again and wearing my Tudor BB GMT.








Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Black Bay Bronze on a Rubber B. I was so happy to see that Rubber B came up with a 23mm strap option!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words and awesome green dial OP you have there!!!



drhr said:


> Me too Buchmann! You have a great wife with taste (and a nice watch for sure) . . .
> View attachment 15728586


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

andsan said:


> View attachment 15720511


I had an old paperback copy of thunder ball and on the cover was a picture of a Rolex two tone bluesy and a lobster.


----------



## rensupreme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Explorer II today


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Triple zero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day all ..hope everyone is going okay..P01 today.
All the best 
Dave


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sub41 LV today


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Old School


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SpringDriven (Sep 7, 2007)

My 116200 concentric rings dial, on a Crown & Buckle chevron strap.


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## rensupreme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

My prince date day


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Some really great pieces posted up..HAVGWE 
Dave


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

Yet ANOTHER day at the home office...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

216570 on Diaboliq Canvas


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Managed to fit the new jubilee on the old Batman, huh? Looks good!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SpringDriven said:


> My 116200 concentric rings dial, on a Crown & Buckle chevron strap.
> 
> View attachment 15732523


Wow. That's a cool dial. Never seen one. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

Thought this was a pretty pic of my BB36 today:


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

grifball said:


> Managed to fit the new jubilee on the old Batman, huh? Looks good!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Thank you. The jubilee is newly acquired and fits like a glove on my "old" BLNR.

It's the 63600 jubilee and fits very nicely with a few of my other Rollies....stay tuned


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## rensupreme (Feb 23, 2013)

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 15735179


killer lime shot!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jonbe67 (Nov 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayeteael (Feb 10, 2021)

jonbe67 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. The orange stitching makes this combo for me.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Perfect fit: 63600 jubilee on my '95 16570 Explorer II


----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Mycool307 (Feb 13, 2014)

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 15735179


The lume on the Ex 1 is truly amazing.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Sub41 earlier to go out to dinner with the fam


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

No Rolex today. Today homework and reliable G-shock!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mycool307 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BLNR









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sculder (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## devton (Mar 1, 2021)

Used Apple watch series 3 44mm









Sent from my Infinix X652 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Didn't bother to change the day.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

GMT for Monday...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman to start to the work week


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Mr. Triple B...


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

16600 on 63600 jubilee


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Picked up from the AD to celebrate my promotion. Can't believe they had one.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> 16600 on 63600 jubilee


Which jubilee fits on the SD4k? I like it!!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Which jubilee fits on the SD4k? I like it!!


I am using a Rolex 63600 jubilee bracelet


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> I am using a Rolex 63600 jubilee bracelet


Ah, that's not the SD4k. Thought it was at first.


----------



## Roblox Fighter (Jan 11, 2021)

Wrist check


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day guys, hope you are all well us a shout out to my Texan mates that got belted in the freeze..hot here and humid and a cyclone brewing up from crossing coast to back again intensified...
Sorry for the farmer report!!
Gambler's we are..


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Too sunny out not to annoy the dogs with the glare off the fluted bezel. Like a disco ball out here!


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

The right dial for Daytona (Racing dial)


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

LN!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## casselmb (Feb 28, 2011)

New arrival.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## SuttoFL (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Fujione (May 19, 2019)

Just bought it 4 hours ago


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15745631


No offense, but this mesh doesn't fit here at all.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Day 4 with 16618 - as I will be wearing this in whole March (aka a OWG-challenge -> www.owgmarch.com )


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

LN GMT on this fine Thursday!


----------



## thxv009 (Feb 12, 2021)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Have a terrific Thursday all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonman330 (Dec 8, 2018)

At work with my favorite tool watch


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm in park


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

,


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

BBB today.


----------



## Svenno (May 17, 2016)

Unfortunately she doesn't get that much wrist time at the moment, that's why I also forgot to set the date right (just realized uploading the pic) ?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

Happy Friday!


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## ripper242 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sea-Dweller 43


----------



## Peribala (Jul 28, 2014)

Explorer 1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Been on a Rolex kick this week. Today is Batperson as I still don't really know what to call this watch.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

El-Duderino said:


> Been on a Rolex kick this week. Today is Batperson as I still don't really know what to call this watch.


A Pepsi is a Pepsi whether it is on jubilee, oyster, NATO, or any other strap. A Pepsi is a Pepsi whether it has a black dial, a blue dial, or even a meteorite dial. A Pepsi is a Pepsi ONLY because of its bezel and nothing else.

A Batman is a Batman whether...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

Just got this in today.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

Red Sea Dweller today.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Saturday morning Me time,


----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)

Tudor 9401/0... HAGD All!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

running errands with the EXP 1


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

One of these two pretty much always, nothing else get a look in these days...


----------



## willydribble (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Darlinboy said:


> Tudor 9401/0... HAGD All!
> View attachment 15749341


OMG, that is to die for! Did you purchase it like this, any stories behind the patina...?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Feels like a Daytona kind of Saturday.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

Freaking cold NYC!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Raheembr (Jul 9, 2020)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Raheembr (Jul 9, 2020)

El-Duderino said:


> Feels like a Daytona kind of Saturday.


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raheembr (Jul 9, 2020)

in2zion said:


> Freaking cold NYC!
> 
> View attachment 15750090


Nice!!. The cold is exactly why I moved out of Brooklyn!!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love wearing the Explorer II on Saturdays.


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

When this happens 
lume









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

After an extended hiatus my Pela LHD is back on wrist!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Enjoying beer and basketball on brown tropic-style strap from WatchGecko.


----------



## dominichimself (May 28, 2008)

Happy Sunday, but having Monday blues already..


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Rounding out the week with The Hulk.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SDc









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> OMG, that is to die for! Did you purchase it like this, any stories behind the patina...?


Thanks! No stories really. Bought years ago second-hand & came to me just as you see it. A favorite for sure!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Oysterquartz 17013


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Wore this all day.










----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

2nd day with this piece. My very first R.


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Have really enjoyed this over my last 2 months of ownership

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


>


 what a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

rmurphy said:


> what a beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yours too!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## thxv009 (Feb 12, 2021)

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SD-Fortythree


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Posing in front of Rolex Boutique in downtown Newcastle Upon Tyne, UK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

Back on bracelet for now. Morning chaps


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Not exactly a Black Bay... But it is a Tudor 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Devray said:


> Posing in front of Rolex Boutique in downtown Newcastle Upon Tyne, UK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a fantastic building.


----------



## thxv009 (Feb 12, 2021)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Polar vibes


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman today


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

16750 from 1983









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## thxv009 (Feb 12, 2021)

Best time for a quick photo 









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

Darlinboy said:


> View attachment 15760828


Beautiful!


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you guys all for posting some really cool watch photos. Inspired!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning folks ✌😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

gigiplastic said:


> On Good old sub 14060m on a miniture wrist.


Very neat and you carry it well. One of my two favorites along with the 16610. Been looking for one in good condition for sometime.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

62*F and sunny in CT


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Friday night companion staying at home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


>


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy fabulous Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

technovox said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Batman today





Jeep99dad said:


> Batman today


Great shots of a spectacular watch


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Wearing my new beater. Banged around in it doing calisthenics and throwing the barbell and bumper plates around. Doing this before my wife takes over this watch, because she already warned me that she would "borrow" it when she watched me unbox the other day. She will literally beat on it, like she has been doing with the SubC that I used to adore and was afraid of getting a spec of dust on it... got over that issue really quick. Testing the strength of my stomach by wearing this with a barbell. It survived-not sure about me.










----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Tudor GMT....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Relaxing, and healthy weekend everyone!!!








Submariner 116610 LV


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

No date day with Daytona


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

North of Monterrey


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

Usually wear on the bracelet, but recently put her on the Tudor nato. I think I still like the bracelet better but this is a nice change up. Nato is super comfortable and light weight. Have a great weekend!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day all, D-Blue today..
All the best
Dave


----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)

My first post here, hello everyone


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

piccolo76 said:


> My first post here, hello everyone
> 
> View attachment 15764943


Welcome, welcome 

Nice first post


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 15764900
> 
> G'day all, D-Blue today..
> All the best
> Dave


Didn't realise you have a DSSD too!

Looks fantastic in sunlight.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Didn't realise you have a DSSD too!
> 
> Looks fantastic in sunlight.


Thank you mate,
I have the pair, but favour the black more often than this one.
The sun does bring out the colour even with my poor pic skills..
Looking forward to those cold " sherb's" one day!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Welcome, welcome
> 
> Nice first post


I'd like to second that!!
All the best 
Dave


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

No Yacht-Masters? Come on!!!! The America's Cup is on! No racing today (no wind) but... but...

Oh right. Teams sponsored by Omega and Panerai... See what I did there?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Carrera for Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

16600 holes case










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Ah... catching the morning sun.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

It's a bit miserable here today, rainy weather. Wearing my Datejust as well.


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

My 2017 North Flag with Pelagos rubber strap She is beat up but runs perfectly.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Triplock crown in focus


----------



## mrudofker (Jun 16, 2020)

first time poster. BB58 Blue on Nato


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

The Hulk is just too beautiful even compared to Starbucks


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

BLing said:


> View attachment 15767106
> 
> The Hulk is just too beautiful even compared to Starbucks


Why are you trying to compare or differentiate them? That's like saying a 2021 Corvette is more beautiful than a 1963 split window Vette... both are beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Spiff70 said:


>


I like the oyster bracelet better on this one, though some users swear by the jubilee's comfort. How did you get this bracelet on the GMT, did you buy it separately or you had another Rolex with the same lug width?


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

bobs.divers said:


> I like the oyster bracelet better on this one, though some users swear by the jubilee's comfort. How did you get this bracelet on the GMT, did you buy it separately or you had another Rolex with the same lug width?


The PM version of the GMT has (white gold) oyster bracelet. OnlySS version comes on jubilee. One can also spot PM because of the PCLs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

New acquisition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II 216570


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love these flowers shot


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)

bobs.divers said:


> I like the oyster bracelet better on this one, though some users swear by the jubilee's comfort. How did you get this bracelet on the GMT, did you buy it separately or you had another Rolex with the same lug width?


I don't find the jubilee more comfortable, to me they are equally comfortable. I bought an additional 116710 bracelet (2nd hand) since I wear my BLRO mostly on the oyster and didn't want to be obliged to change bracelet all the time. I even will have it completely brushed like the 5 digits GMTs.


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)

Dougiebaby said:


> The PM version of the GMT has (white gold) oyster bracelet. OnlySS version comes on jubilee. One can also spot PM because of the PCLs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, this one is SS with an oyster from the 116710. The bracelet fits. WG GMT have a warmer tone (even if it is not always easy to spot it without a SS next to it).


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

Ready for Spring.


----------



## Always Forward (Nov 16, 2020)

A very special watch for me, doing one of my favorite things, XC skiing!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Mario approves!


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

The 36 today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sorry Rolex, today is a Monaco kinda day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

16760 - Fat Lady


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Region Championship in the pouring rain


----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

Started the day with the Pelagos LHD ended with a new Submariner. Gonna miss the Pela LHD but the Sub has bee my goal since I started many moons ago. Have a great week.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MattyMo said:


> Started the day with the Pelagos LHD ended with a new Submariner. Gonna miss the Pela LHD but the Sub has bee my goal since I started many moons ago. Have a great week.
> View attachment 15770821
> 
> View attachment 15770824


Great hunt and chase for you mate..congratulations 
Dave


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Wednesday with the Sky-D.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Great hunt and chase for you mate..congratulations
> Dave


Thanks Dave.

It was unexpected good day for sure!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello folks👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## thxv009 (Feb 12, 2021)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58,


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

I got some green on!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

I awoke to this beauty! Happy Thursday!


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)

SS on oyster, not the WG


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Spiff70 said:


> I don't find the jubilee more comfortable, to me they are equally comfortable. I bought an additional 116710 bracelet (2nd hand) since I wear my BLRO mostly on the oyster and didn't want to be obliged to change bracelet all the time. I even will have it completely brushed like the 5 digits GMTs.


Thanks for clarifying; I knew there was not a new GMT with black dial on WG.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hitekexec (Jun 20, 2020)

Bronze Tudor today


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Polar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Dog beach!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Black Bay on DrunkArt Canvas[


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## panoramic007 (Jan 6, 2012)

BB 58 Blue on Erika's Originals MN.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Gregc (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## bacnine (Jan 31, 2021)

Gregc said:


> View attachment 15776378


----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

Enjoying the view.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MattyMo said:


> Enjoying the view.
> View attachment 15776671


Both of the views mate! I reckon the Pelagos is now a fond but distant memory 
Good stuff..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Both of the views mate! I reckon the Pelagos is now a fond but distant memory
> Good stuff..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave. I still love the Pelagos but nothing else has been on my wrist since Tuesday and I don't see that changing any time soon. Best for my Pelagos that she moved on where she will get the wrist time she deserves... LOL Thanks again


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MattyMo said:


> Thanks Dave. I still love the Pelagos but nothing else has been on my wrist since Tuesday and I don't see that changing any time soon. Best for my Pelagos that she moved on where she will get the wrist time she deserves... LOL Thanks again


All good mate, more likely to gain a Pelagos back one day in future.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonman330 (Dec 8, 2018)

Killing time at work with my SEA-DWELLER


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all.

Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Have a great day everyone


----------



## panoramic007 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

The Hulk for Saturday


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*While The Rolex is resting.......G-SHOCK Limited Edition NEW ERA #MLB















*


----------



## Grendel01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Just wanted to share the lume on this bad boy, I think it is still one of the best in the business


----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


>


@deepsea03 
Strap looks phenomenal! Who makes it?


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Watching my school in the 8-9 matchup vs LSU. 

Go, St. Bonaventure, go! 

Enjoying it with my triple 6 on tropic.


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

celebrating after getting our first Moderna shots yesterday 
(Oris pointer-date)


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

MattyMo said:


> @deepsea03
> Strap looks phenomenal! Who makes it?


Thank you, the strap is from Strapped Watch Co


----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


> Thank you, the strap is from Strapped Watch Co


I'll check them out. Thanks.


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## sculder (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Hulk for Sunday lunch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 ,


----------



## justForFun (Dec 31, 2018)

Just started reading "The watchbook Rolex"









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

Beautiful Sunday Morning.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Mycool307 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

I hope it is fine that i post the watch several times as i have difficulty to take it off..


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB58 today. (Not mine)


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## highbob (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mycool307 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

Brand new and I love it!


----------



## Mycool307 (Feb 13, 2014)

JamesJUK said:


> Brand new and I love it!
> View attachment 15783476
> 
> 
> That strap looks perfect! Congratulations.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

Thanks! 
The leather strap came with the watch- Tudor knocked it out of the park with this one.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

traf said:


> What strap have you got your BB on?
> beautiful watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

This one
have a great day y'all!
cheers


----------



## drockadam (Sep 23, 2011)

Tudor OysterDate today!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks!! It's a tropic strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15785312


It looks amazing - congratulations!


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

traf said:


> Thanks!! It's a tropic strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - looks great


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

JamesJUK said:


> It looks amazing - congratulations!


Thank you, sir! Been enjoying it since 2011.
dP


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thank you, sir! Been enjoying it since 2011.
> dP


It looks in great shape for 10 years


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV today, I just love the new case vs. the SubC I used to own and could never bond with. The wide squarish case ends were so odd and even more so due to the transition to the narrow bracelet vs total lug width. This is a more fluid from crown area to bracelet and simply a more cohesive design in my eyes .


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

Needed something to time my 15 minute wait after getting poked today.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

JamesJUK said:


> It looks in great shape for 10 years


Better shape than me.😜


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 ,


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I blame @traf, he's a bad influence! Just picked this guy up. Cool watch.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I blame @traf, he's a bad influence! Just picked this guy up. Cool watch.


It really shouldn't be as good as it is, but it is! Still love mine 9 months in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 ,


----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's hot 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Double post


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

alex79 said:


> That's hot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Thanks Alex!! Hope all is well with you buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

traf said:


> Thanks Alex!! Hope all is well with you buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All is well here, thanks 
Hope for you too my friend 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

My Trusty Vintage 1980 1680 Sub


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the new Rolex submariner LV


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rolex GMT Master II


----------



## Mycool307 (Feb 13, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Simply beautiful.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

I am still using my 1926 daily for the last 2 months since I got the watch. DJ no longer gets love ?


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Daytona SS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

Not worn my Pelagos LHD for a while, but loving having it back on. 
That bezel action... buttery smooth!


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


>


What a beauty - love that strap!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

JamesJUK said:


> What a beauty - love that strap!


Cheers, strap is from Diaboliq Straps


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


> Cheers, strap is from Diaboliq Straps


I've never heard of them before - I'll have to check them out. 
Thanks


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

PRabbit said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! 
Uncluttered, elegant and timeless. Congrats.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Aldayo (Feb 5, 2021)

BBQ (I just call it that way because of e bezel colour)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

JamesJUK said:


> Wow!
> Uncluttered, elegant and timeless. Congrats.


Thanks! I've definitely enjoyed it over the last 5 months,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Different angle ,


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

vintage day today










(it's vintage day every day)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Exp II


----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)

bb58 black on a military strap


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Blue - Red - Grey


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Daytona White SS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

For a not working from home day ,


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BB58


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## bacnine (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)




----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Joining in the bb58b craze










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtdomination (Mar 20, 2019)

Better late than never


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Had this Root Beer on my wrist! First time I have seen one in real life. This is not at my Rolex AD, but another AD who sold this one pre owned. I loved it so much, I went to my Rolex AD and am now on the waiting list. At 71 years old, I just hope I live long enough to get one!


----------



## Dave.R (Nov 6, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> Had this Root Beer on my wrist! First time I have seen one in real life. This is not at my Rolex AD, but another AD who sold this one pre owned. I loved it so much, I went to my Rolex AD and am now on the waiting list. At 71 years old, I just hope I live long enough to get one!
> 
> View attachment 15797748


Hilarious, that made my morning. Ive not managed to get an AD to deliver anything yet so good luck, I hope you don't wait too long  .

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thxv009 (Feb 12, 2021)

No Tudor duo to warranty repair. But I think the replacement is even better 









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Finally able to get this from the Jakarta AD, at retail price 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Dave.R said:


> Hilarious, that made my morning. Ive not managed to get an AD to deliver anything yet so good luck, I hope you don't wait too long  .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks. I suppose I consider myself lucky enough to have a wonderful AD, who will put me on a list at all the way things are going these days! Now I am just going to enjoy the rest of my collection and try to put the Root Beer in the back of my mind. I know a chap who did that while waiting for his Daytona, and 4 years later finally got a text from his AD saying the watch had arrived! Thank God I don't want a Daytona, or I really would not live long enough!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15798368


(!!)

Those noiseless pickups have a flipped coil - but - they've still got magnets inside.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Tudor today...


----------



## drthmaul (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Missed my fat baby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

thxv009 said:


> No Tudor duo to warranty repair. But I think the replacement is even better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, so you are telling to Rolex/Tudor forum diehards that you prefer the Omega 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 17, 2021)

phamou said:


>


Most under rated piece IMO, this is a holy grail for me


----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)

Its a beauty!!


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## ralix13 (Mar 20, 2021)

Wearing this one today


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Thats a beaut.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## mtate (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Spiff70 said:


>


Looks so much better with oyster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BROkerNNN (Mar 31, 2021)

drthmaul said:


> View attachment 15799142


Those colors POP!


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)

ndrs63 said:


> Looks so much better with oyster
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's my opinion as well!


----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

To brighten my gloomy day! Hate cold and 🌧 weather!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Looking forward to a long Weekend ,


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex ExpII 216570  today

Curious reveals a whole new expII model or just tweaks to this version for the 50th


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HenryTudor336 (Oct 15, 2020)

Black Bay Harrods on Nato









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ralix13 (Mar 20, 2021)

Wearing this one today.


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)

CPRwatch said:


> Looking forward to a long Weekend ,
> View attachment 15800224


It's almost time for HH and cigar. Definitely looking forward to the long weekend!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezinternet (Mar 7, 2010)

Tudor 7928/0 Oyster-Prince
It's the "lesser brethren" but carries off its own bit of aged gravitas.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

sjb3 said:


> Most under rated piece IMO, this is a holy grail for me


Actually on a sea of black dial watches, that looks pretty good. I might target that one now, I'm eye balding a gold Day date on strap right now.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

ezinternet said:


> Tudor 7928/0 Oyster-Prince
> It's the "lesser brethren" but carries off its own bit of aged gravitas.
> 
> View attachment 15801875


Lesser!!  you should close that crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave, my man we need some Rolex action. DRSD or something. I know you're up for it you sneaky fella.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Dave, my man we need some Rolex action. DRSD or something. I know you're up for it you sneaky fella.


Jason!! Hope all is well my old friend! Rolex is thinning in my collection as I just don't hold the favor of any ADs anymore... I'm fine with that though, It's allowed me the luxury of exploring other brands and just buying what I like!

Still have the hulk (wife's daily), sd43 and polar though!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 Blue ,


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Favorite color combo..


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

1995 - aged well imho!


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Have a good one y'all!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

traf said:


> Jason!! Hope all is well my old friend! Rolex is thinning in my collection as I just don't hold the favor of any ADs anymore... I'm fine with that though, It's allowed me the luxury of exploring other brands and just buying what I like!
> 
> Still have the hulk (wife's daily), sd43 and polar though!
> 
> ...


I'm in a similar boat in that one of the ADs I had an excellent relationship with no longer sells Rolex, and a second instituted all kinds of conditions on purchases (ie you must stand on your head, knock three times, do the secret handshake, whatever) and I lost interest in dealing with that.

The latter is an AD in my hometown of Buffalo that I'd gladly support if I could, but I couldn't be bothered bending over backwards to get a business to _let_ me spend obscene amounts of money on unnecessary consumer goods. The prospect of me deigning to do that is laughable. No thanks!

I'm happy with the ones I've got and nothing Rolex has released since I picked up my SD43 in 2017 has interested me in the least. ?

Tudor's kept my interest tho, and I picked up the black 58 new (gone), the GMT (first one's gone, but re-purchased), and the 58 in blue just last week (love, love, love this one). I'm excited to see what they unveil Tuesday.

I've only picked up vintage Rolex and other brands since 2017 - Seiko, Grand Seiko, Omega, Panerai, etc. I've enjoyed branching out and I'm no longer a crown-only dude.

I'm pretty satisfied with my Sea-Dwellers above all else and am enjoying the creamy tritium goodness of this old 16600 today.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## drthmaul (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

It's been a while...Wore the LHD to the beach in Villefranche-sur-Mer and then the Boldr X Windup Venture LE had arrived today... Happy Easter all... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I'm in a similar boat in that one of the ADs I had an excellent relationship with no longer sells Rolex, and a second instituted all kinds of conditions on purchases (ie you must stand on your head, knock three times, do the secret handshake, whatever) and I lost interest in dealing with that.
> 
> The latter is an AD in my hometown of Buffalo that I'd gladly support if I could, but I couldn't be bothered bending over backwards to get a business to _let_ me spend obscene amounts of money on unnecessary consumer goods. The prospect of me deigning to do that is laughable. No thanks!
> 
> ...


Hi Bill, hope you're well and safe my friend... It's been ages... I have not been active here... I agree with both of you on the Rolex AD nonsense (plus the modern Rolexes are boring to me)... Happy Easter my friend... Cheers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hi Bill, hope you're well and safe my friend... It's been ages... I have not been active here... I agree with both of you on the Rolex AD nonsense (plus the modern Rolexes are boring to me)... Happy Easter my friend... Cheers


Happy Easter to you as well, Sri! Great to hear from you, my friend. Always enjoy seeing your travels on IG. 

(It's a bummer a lot of the old regulars are semi-inactive on this thread due to all the Rolex nonsense!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezinternet (Mar 7, 2010)

A regular old no-nonsense 5513

Happy holiday to all!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

traf said:


> Jason!! Hope all is well my old friend! Rolex is thinning in my collection as I just don't hold the favor of any ADs anymore... I'm fine with that though, It's allowed me the luxury of exploring other brands and just buying what I like!
> 
> Still have the hulk (wife's daily), sd43 and polar though!
> 
> ...


Bunch of lovelies my friend!.... all the way around. I don't hold much favor with the R AD's either. I'm supposedly top of the list at my local for a white dial Daytona. Going on three years now so my resolve is weakening. I just want to pass on a Daytona to both of my sons, one (black dial) is covered. Hopefully the other will be.......sometime.

Hope all's well with you and yours Dave.

Cheers


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I'm in a similar boat in that one of the ADs I had an excellent relationship with no longer sells Rolex, and a second instituted all kinds of conditions on purchases (ie you must stand on your head, knock three times, do the secret handshake, whatever) and I lost interest in dealing with that.
> 
> The latter is an AD in my hometown of Buffalo that I'd gladly support if I could, but I couldn't be bothered bending over backwards to get a business to _let_ me spend obscene amounts of money on unnecessary consumer goods. The prospect of me deigning to do that is laughable. No thanks!
> 
> ...


I'm with you Bill. I think the R has a great long term strategy but it doesn't consider the genuine collectors like us. Resale is stupid nuts!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sri said:


> It's been a while...Wore the LHD to the beach in Villefranche-sur-Mer and then the Boldr X Windup Venture LE had arrived today... Happy Easter all... Cheers


Sri, hope all's well my friend.

Good to hear from you again, miss seeing your great fits.

Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Sri, hope all's well my friend.
> 
> Good to hear from you again, miss seeing your great fits.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Jason,

I'm fine. Thank you very much indeed. Hope all is well with you too

I'm so glad to see all my old mates are still here 

This pandemic took its toll on threads and thrills (bored of working from home) ) Have a wonderful Easter break my friend.

Cheers 
Sri


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Happy Easter to you as well, Sri! Great to hear from you, my friend. Always enjoy seeing your travels on IG.
> 
> (It's a bummer a lot of the old regulars are semi-inactive on this thread due to all the Rolex nonsense!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers Bill... I need to catch up here. Always amazing seeing your posts here... Shall try to be active here

Have a great weekend


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy Easter Rolex watch brothers.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15804205
> 
> 
> Happy Easter Rolex watch brothers.


Happy Easter my friend... Hope you're well... Love those pre-ceramic references. So much charm and character! Cheers


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## markwa_uk (Feb 21, 2021)

Its the only Rolex I have  purchased 2 weeks ago, couldn't get on with the bracelet so I have a sailcloth strap which i smore comfortable for me


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Have a great Easter 🐣 everyone,


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BBBBB... HAGW


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

14060 Two liner.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 15776369


I'm split on whether or not I like that smooth bezel. I definitely don't hate it.

OoO Baby!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally arrived and vaca begins


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoying a traditional Negroni!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

technovox said:


> 14060 Two liner.
> 
> View attachment 15805713


Classy piece... That too tritium


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Rodol (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Greetings (Jun 9, 2020)

This radiant daily wearer on a Fine Easter day.


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

Pulled out the OP39 today
















Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Easter









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Easter 









The girls petting the turtles in the background


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy Easter


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## DonnyIRL (Apr 4, 2021)

carlhaluss said:


> My Rolex OP34 Silver Dial is back! I had it on consignment, for sale at a local watchmaker. Ever since I put it up for sale a couple of months ago, I have been agonizing a bit. Today, I finally went back and retrieved it. I have owned a few Rolex watches, but this has been my favorite so far.


The Rolex OP34 silver dial is my current grail. Saving up for the 124200 reference though. Hopefully it is still available by the time I have enough money LOL. I got a 6.25" wrist so this would probably work perfect for me


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


 this is so nice and pics don't do it justice. I was lucky enough to try it on at my AD and was impressed. Definitely on my list


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beaucoup de méduses sur la plage


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Happy Easter! Drinks and grilled lamb 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Roblox Fighter (Jan 11, 2021)

Happy Easter


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

DJ41 today.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

My 16800 that is 40 years old this year ,


----------



## EekTheCat (Feb 21, 2021)

The C&B Fifty just came in the mail.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> DJ41 today.
> 
> View attachment 15808028


Hey Merv, long time no chat  Hope all is smashing at your end... That's a classy piece there on your wrist... I am catching up here slowly...  Let's stay in touch matey... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Timeless, iconic, full of charm and character!!!  Great week ahead Bill... Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Left hand drive...


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

The week of the Explorer? Only a couple days from finding out. Chrono24 numbers have gone berserk the last few days. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sri said:


> Timeless, iconic, full of charm and character!!!  Great week ahead Bill... Cheers


That's me! Oh, you meant the watch? 










Cheers, my friend, have a great week as well.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Hey Merv, long time no chat  Hope all is smashing at your end... That's a classy piece there on your wrist... I am catching up here slowly...  Let's stay in touch matey... Cheers
> 
> View attachment 15808900


Good to hear from you Sri. Keep on style mastering my friend.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Merv said:


> Good to hear from you Sri. Keep on style mastering my friend.


Cheers Merv... Have a nice day... By the way what's in your wrist today ?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> That's me! Oh, you meant the watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Bill... I love that 16600 a lot!!! Pre-Ceramic Rolexes are class!


----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Rolex Datejust 41










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

ROLEX SUBMARINER 41


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Sri said:


> Cheers Merv... Have a nice day... By the way what's in your wrist today ?


Same same but same. ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Black Bay Bronze on a Rubber B.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Old pics, but this one on the eve of the next generation!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

traf said:


> Old pics, but this one on the eve of the next generation!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Let's hope Rolex doesn't ruin it all again... 16570s such a perfect Rolex


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

Stone cold classic already


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sri said:


> View attachment 15810511
> 
> Let's hope Rolex doesn't ruin it all again... 16570s such a perfect Rolex


It's really really good, I'm glad I didn't snooze on it before they took off! Hopefully they don't go ceramic tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)

Very noisy pic


----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

Wanted to check out the Miyota 90s5 movement soo... got a Tisell! This thing is amazing. Removed all desires to get a Rolex Explorer. Sure the craftsmanship does not come close to a Rolex but for $235, I am going to enjoy it! Check out the lumeshot!


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Looking forward to today's new releases ,


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Not usually into chronos but, damn this looks fantastic. Gotta add this one to the list.



Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15812149


----------



## rmorin (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sub in the sunshine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

WeirdGuy said:


> Not usually into chronos but, damn this looks fantastic. Gotta add this one to the list.


Thank you, sir!
dP


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thank you, sir!
> dP


You're welcome.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Went kayaking with the family today and the Sub41 LV came along too


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Just got my first Ceramic Sub. Couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

It's discontinued watch Wednesday.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Screen grab from my ig story today:
@traf1680 for the whole thing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## itguy61 (Jan 19, 2021)

My new one!




  








IMG_1444.jpeg




__
itguy61


__
Apr 8, 2021


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SwoleBrotato (Jan 31, 2021)

Same one I wear everyday


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Blue on blue on blue


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

My new favorite.


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Cheers









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this thing more And more

Can't decide I prefer the Batman or Cermit


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5 digits









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Starman71 (Jan 22, 2021)

Good morning 🌞


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

So happy to have this one ,


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy il freccione Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

Tudor BB 🐼


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dayum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wcwatch.rx8 (Jul 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Wcwatch.rx8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even more impressive in person isn't it?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Snyde said:


> Dayum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely! Silver case. Exhibition case back. Beautiful watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Wcwatch.rx8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried one on earlier. Very impressive in person. Tried to buy it but their only model for display


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Wcwatch.rx8 (Jul 19, 2020)

Speedy B said:


> Even more impressive in person isn't it?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is a cool watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


>


AR does a good job - now you can see everything on the dial.


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

argonaute2 said:


> View attachment 15818716


That looks fantastic. Is it the 36mm?


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)

EightEyes said:


> That looks fantastic. Is it the 36mm?


Indeed, it is


----------



## Mbohemdi (Sep 2, 2018)

2019 DSSD I jumped on yesterday. On my wrist today.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

On Perlon ,


----------



## drockadam (Sep 23, 2011)

Happy Masters Sunday!


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## hebertjb (Feb 17, 2006)

43mm Dweller today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT on Everest









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## itguy61 (Jan 19, 2021)

piccolo76 said:


> View attachment 15821356


These are pretty classy looking for sure.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back home and reunited wirh my other Rolex watches 
Yesterday I wore the ExpII and today the Batman.


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back home and reunited wirh my other Rolex watches
> Yesterday I wore the ExpII and today the Batman.


How do you like the Batman on the jubilee bracelet. I think it looks great, but I know some people aren't happy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JamesJUK said:


> How do you like the Batman on the jubilee bracelet. I think it looks great, but I know some people aren't happy.


Well at first, I didn't like it but when my AD he had a Batman for me I was not gonna say no  the bracelet has since last June grown on me quite a bit even though it dresses it up quite a bit and have been working from home in shorts and T's the last year. So I've been wishing for an oyster to sporty it up  I also think it suits this particular watch better than the jubilee, which is otherwise a very beautiful piece aesthetically and also much more comfortable. I think if it had the oyster I'd have worn it more last year and that's why maybe I wore the ExpII more ?
But I admit I quite like it now and will be better when I am back in the office 
I think I'll buy an oyster and keep both for variety.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sunny Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday blues 😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back home and reunited wirh my other Rolex watches
> Yesterday I wore the ExpII and today the Batman.


Hey Brice, brilliant Rolexes there... Getting any of those new Tudors? Panda chrono?


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The BB58 today & called into my local AD to check out some of the new Tudor releases, if the 925 had a bracelet I would have bought it . And both the Chronos are well worth the money .


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> Hey Brice, brilliant Rolexes there... Getting any of those new Tudors? Panda chrono?


Thanks buddy. 
I was all excited about them initially upon release and had told my AD to keep me one. Now I really don't want it. The white lacks contrast on the markers and hands. 
The case is so darn thick and like a slab still in spite of the .4mm réduction. Lug hole position sucks so straps are out. I think I'll pass but I'll go see it this week if I can get out of work early enough to drive there by 6.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15822837


There's an old friend; that's a beauty! Just right ?


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)

nice pair! Rolex it is for me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> There's an old friend; that's a beauty! Just right ?


Thank you @[email protected]!! One of my all-time faves, now let's see if they play!! ??


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well at first, I didn't like it but when my AD he had a Batman for me I was not gonna say no  the bracelet has since last June grown on me quite a bit even though it dresses it up quite a bit and have been working from home in shorts and T's the last year. So I've been wishing for an oyster to sporty it up  I also think it suits this particular watch better than the jubilee, which is otherwise a very beautiful piece aesthetically and also much more comfortable. I think if it had the oyster I'd have worn it more last year and that's why maybe I wore the ExpII more ?
> But I admit I quite like it now and will be better when I am back in the office
> I think I'll buy an oyster and keep both for variety.


Interesting to see that Rolex are now selling it on the oyster again... Look forward to seeing a photo when you get the yours on an oyster bracelet


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

CPRwatch said:


> The BB58 today & called into my local AD to check out some of the new Tudor releases, if the 925 had a bracelet I would have bought it . And both the Chronos are well worth the money .
> View attachment 15822759
> View attachment 15822758
> 
> ...


I normally like grey watches, but the 925 looks a bit flat... Is it one that you have to see in person? 
Chronos look great but are still on the thick side?


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Just before the sunset










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## B.Kohr (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

JamesJUK said:


> I normally like grey watches, but the 925 looks a bit flat... Is it one that you have to see in person


Definitely a watch that looks better in the flesh


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itguy61 (Jan 19, 2021)

paulie8777 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is very nice looking, they did a great job on the new models!


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

1603


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

On the road!


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

My now discontinued BB chrono, I was 1 of 2 People that got one


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day guys..have a good one all.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Posted up at the coffee shop w/ the SubC


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Cooking duty


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)

"Looks like it's time for a dog park. Stop pretending that you are working and put your pants on. We are leaving in 5 minutes"


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

Incoming today... just picked up this GMT. I've only had it a few hours, but I'm really liking the looks, and I think the size is nice. Going in I was worried it would be too big - but I think it's the perfect size for my wrist.


----------



## marineblf (Oct 11, 2017)

bobs.divers said:


> On the road!
> 
> View attachment 15826769


how??


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Classic 2liner 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

sayin' goodbye to snow. hopefully the last one till we meet again next winter.


----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

OP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Happy Saturday... riding around in the afternoon of Ramadan waiting for Iftar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## patprom (Dec 29, 2017)

16613


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Just arrived. Of course looking for an excuse to post again!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Saturday delivery from AD! 
Hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend!! New case size is pretty nice with slimmer lugs and wider bracelet links.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Watchfiend12 said:


> Saturday delivery from AD!
> Hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend!! New case size is pretty nice with slimmer lugs and wider bracelet links.


Looks good on your wrist&#8230; But why is a wider bracelet better?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice weekend...


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Looks good on your wrist&#8230; But why is a wider bracelet better?


Hey Mickey- guess not better just different. Was comparing to the Hulk. Have heard the new 41mm Subs fit differently and they do. My hulk for comparison . Love them both just a little different fit. Still think like the Hulk best.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Bit of blue today ,


----------



## cwr (Apr 18, 2021)

Brisman said:


> I decided to wear my 2006 Sea Dweller today as it may be moving on soon.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


126610LN


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Submariner 114060









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Beautiful Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


>


That's a very nice strap ! Fits the watch perfectly! What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shockunit (Oct 14, 2008)

1969 Breitling Navitimer 1806


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

tbensous said:


> That's a very nice strap ! Fits the watch perfectly! What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Coal strap from twostitchstraps

Custom orange thread


----------



## noxandir (Apr 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

16750 pepsi from 1983









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sri said:


> View attachment 15832558


Love this shot!

You have me thinking about getting an oyster bracelet for my BLNR jubilee. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach Park, Dana Point, California. 4/18/2021


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 15834237
> 
> 
> View attachment 15834239
> ...


What a pearler of a day there!!
Top stuff


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 15834237
> 
> 
> View attachment 15834239
> ...


I'm envious. Foggy and blown out up here at Ocean Beach. Typical Spring slop. Hope you had some good barrels. ;-)


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## buddahlou (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Bit of 58 blue to start the week off ,


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

I've not worn this old friend for a while. 
Love the fully lumed bezel!


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## ironcastle (Dec 20, 2013)

The Pelagos.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Got my first Rolex, pleased so far. Also on waiting list for Tudor BB58


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 17, 2021)

WeirdGuy said:


> View attachment 15835703


Underrated. Great piece 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)

36mm, 7.25 wrist


----------



## bre (Nov 27, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

39mm of no-date beauty.


----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

With all the talk and and attention on the new Tudor "Baytonas", I was able to pick up the original now discontinued Black Bay Chrono on the bracelet (but pictured here on the Tudor nato) for a great value. 
Cheers


----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)

A pic with his grandfather ( maybe 🤔)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Haven't been able to take this off. I have no idea why it took me so long to come back to something so simple and clean - such a classic.

My other Rolex fill different needs/functions but this checks all the boxes for everyday.


----------



## georgegervin44 (Apr 27, 2016)

AD came through! MSRP never felt so good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchluv (Jan 10, 2009)

Happy hump day all. Been rocking my GMT for the past month while in Africa.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dougiebaby said:


> Love this shot!
> 
> You have me thinking about getting an oyster bracelet for my BLNR jubilee.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers... Go for it  Both look great but I love the Oyster more....


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

ferrin said:


>


Stunning...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Wowzers!!!! Such a stunning Rolex


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

14060 2 liner Tritium


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## sjb3 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hump Day Blues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Yesterday at a local AD in Jakarta, too bad it was already taken










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Is it 41?


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Happy Friday Eve










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sri said:


> Wowzers!!!! Such a stunning Rolex


Thank you Sri!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

ivanos said:


> Is it 41?


Yes, 41!

Here are some comparison shots next to the LV


----------



## Gerry.GEG (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Loli Pop rest of the Day......Changed from my Rolls Corum..


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day all..have a good one.
Dave


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## 10PercentLeft (Apr 18, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Man this thing feels like a big "clunker" after wearing the DJ41s over the last couple of weeks. But I think I'll make it&#8230;?

Have a good weekend!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SS with Black Dial Oysterquartz, have a great day everyone


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hams911 said:


> View attachment 15841709


Love this one! Is it yellow or everose?


----------



## oscmsw (Dec 2, 2011)

Sea Dweller Cira. 1991


----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

Nice. I have my eye on one of those for the next purchase....



argonaute2 said:


> View attachment 15841202


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

👍🏾


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

16570 kind of Fridays...


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Still enjoying this on the MN strap, beyond comfy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


>


My kind a guy...drinking Cabernet with a straw! 🤪


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Changer to the Explorer II earlier to go out for a movie and dinner with the fam


----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)

Day out with the yachmaster!


----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

happy Saturday!!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Wrong section... please delete.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Time for some yard work...somehow the Milgauss has ended up being my beater. 😭


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## wagoss122 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Hope everyone is enjoying a great Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## gobbi (Apr 25, 2009)

sitting in the rain


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

Just put her on a Vanguard Rubber Strap.


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Looks pretty cool on a gloomy/rainy day


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot in Laguna Niguel Regional Park, Laguna Niguel, California 4/25/2021


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Exploring beyond Cannes...


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## jfk-ii (Nov 14, 2017)

Here's what was on my wrist today (4/25/21)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 6_2_6_4 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Beautiful start to the week!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Fourth day with this one. It is running +0.5 seconds a day.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

A prosperous start to the week everyone!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> A prosperous start to the week everyone!!
> View attachment 15848255
> 
> View attachment 15848257


Wowza, amazing piece!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Incoming! Ref 124060




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Wowza, amazing piece!


Thank you, Sir!!


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

My YachtMaster II has semi retired my other Rolex models from my wrist. The YMII is a masterpiece.


----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

Carwash action shot


----------



## stanleyleecm (Oct 25, 2019)

TT CHNR


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

today, I received my new RubberB for my Daytona. I'm ready for summer! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a happy Hump Day everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

with the Platty


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Batman while preparing the wakeboat for the start of the season! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## markwa_uk (Feb 21, 2021)

the only one i have


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## 3kdnys (Aug 19, 2020)

Just reacquired this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## rolexpert (Nov 9, 2010)

Today and every day I am wearing Sub 41. One thing I find fun is that I have not re-set my watch since Daylight Savings started, and it is still within 1 second of Atomic Time'. In fact, it seems more accurate than the 'net feed for the atomic time due to slight shifts and delays in atomic time depending on where I'm connected one wi-fi feed or another.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

rolexpert said:


> Today and every day I am wearing Sub 41. One thing I find fun is that I have not re-set my watch since Daylight Savings started, and it is still within 1 second of Atomic Time'. In fact, it seems more accurate than the 'net feed for the atomic time due to slight shifts and delays in atomic time depending on where I'm connected one wi-fi feed or another.


More accurate then an atomic clock? How about just post a picture.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Exploring my desk and dreaming about the weekend.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Decided to make a special strap for my Tudor GMT from veg dyed leather dyed dark red and black to match the bezel colours, and to incorporate the Tudor shield in the stitching. very pleased with the end result.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I wish you all a sunny and successful weekend!


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Spiff70 said:


>


Mine says hello there...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Have a great one y'all!


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

After the first full week of wearing this new addition it's just +4 seconds!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Rolesor for my birthday.


----------



## kreative (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## cowboys600 (Dec 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigEd said:


> Decided to make a special strap for my Tudor GMT from veg dyed leather dyed dark red and black to match the bezel colours, and to incorporate the Tudor shield in the stitching. very pleased with the end result.
> View attachment 15855955


Nice, That strap looks sharp mate.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Steering wheel shot for you&#8230; and I didn't even have to go to the Ferrari or McLaren showroom to take it. ??
Have a great weekend&#8230;


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

Mickey® said:


> Steering wheel shot for you&#8230; and I didn't even have to go to the Ferrari or McLaren showroom to take it. ??
> Have a great weekend&#8230;
> View attachment 15857192


Awesome! Swiss Timepiece and a Japanese vehicle. +1 to you sir!


----------



## cmed (Mar 27, 2019)

achilles said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful piece. Your GMT vs TUdor GMT. Thoughts?


----------



## cmed (Mar 27, 2019)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Really nice strap for you Batman...


----------



## rolex_dad (Feb 25, 2019)

Batman









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Brisman said:


> View attachment 15857166


G'day mate,
Got to catch up next time your up the coast!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Steering wheel shot for you&#8230; and I didn't even have to go to the Ferrari or McLaren showroom to take it. ??
> Have a great weekend&#8230;
> View attachment 15857192


do people actually do that? Go to a car dealership to take a wrist shot?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Must be the weekend


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> do people actually do that? Go to a car dealership to take a wrist shot?


Some of us have some theories... 😂


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

kreative said:


>


LOVE IT. Did you buy it? Otherwise that would be a What Rolex are you Wearing Today at the A.D. LOL


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> Some of us have some theories... 😂


juicy theories? do share.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> juicy theories? do share.


They only get discussed on Saturday (Sometimes Sunday) afternoon between @manofrolex and myself. We discuss the week and laugh and laugh and laugh...maybe we can do a conference call one of these days. 😂 😭🤔🤪


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mickey® said:


> They only get discussed on Saturday (Sometimes Sunday) afternoon between @manofrolex and myself. We discuss the week and laugh and laugh and laugh...maybe we can do a conference call one of these days. 😂 😭🤔🤪


youre also from same state as JMan?

am a proud owner of a JMan Special.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Pongster said:


> youre also from same state as JMan?
> 
> am a proud owner of a JMan Special.


There is no distance that is too far to be in contact with the Great JMan (@manofrolex). But I'm a couple hours away...


----------



## androidomegafan (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Siesta Key at sunset.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

cmed said:


> Beautiful piece. Your GMT vs TUdor GMT. Thoughts?


Thanks. I don't have Tudor GMT in my collection to compare if that is what you are asking. Only BB58 Black, now waiting for BB58 Blue from my AD. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2019)

My daily wear airking 116900


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Parabolic (Jun 15, 2013)

Need to dig out my North Flag


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

DJ41 on a Saturday.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExpII 216570 this morning


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

cmed said:


> Really nice strap for you Batman...


Thank you!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy May Day









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a great weekend... Cheers


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Tudor BB41


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Very nice strap! Where did you buy it?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Following the small watches trend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Pardon me for wearing this watch..


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Basking in the sun. Yes I rock a jubilee with sneakers. Fight me 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Spiff70 said:


> Very nice strap! Where did you buy it?


Thank you.

It's from Everest Bands -> Black Nylon


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Changing from sub to sub









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR Mark 1 for the long weekend in Cap d'Ail, Villefranche-sur-Mer... Cheers


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California 4/2/2021


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Spiff70 said:


> Very nice strap! Where did you buy it?


It's from Everest Bands


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pepsi for today!! Have a prosperous start to the week everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Pepsi for today!! Have a prosperous start to the week everyone!!
> View attachment 15861389
> 
> View attachment 15861477


Wow, that Pepsi looks stunning & minty!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Wow, that Pepsi looks stunning & minty!


Thank you, @Buchmann69!! 🙏😊 It is well looked after and pampered!! Stay safe, Sir!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Wife appreciation day today!! Green is the new blue!!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cheers and enjoy your watches✌🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)

oso2276 said:


> Changing from sub to sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the technique -- it's important to always have at least _one_ Sub on at all times!


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Neiling (Apr 21, 2021)

Today I think I'm going for my 79260 even though I feel its a little to big for me...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great day everyone!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## kreative (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


>


What a lovely bracelet taper!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Just got a hold of this bad boy!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

😊 Coke 👍


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Time marches on but this one never seems to get old.


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

traf said:


> Incoming! Ref 124060
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

ivanos said:


> Nice shots
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Wish I could post more but Tapatalk seems to malfunction every time I attempt to upload a photo&#8230; anyone else struggling with this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a happy Hump Day everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Daytona on the wrist, IWC on the dash!! 😉😊


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

How to get vaccinated is in good company.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallsy506 (Apr 3, 2021)

Idono about you all but , I purchased my first watch in March - Tudor Prince date ! Let’s go!


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

1988 "Fat Lady"


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## chinguelmike (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day to all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

This Again. Tudor Bucherer Bronze Bluey


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

My one and only Rolex.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rolex_dad (Feb 25, 2019)

My fav









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Buchmann69 said:


>


What is this gum? Write two sentences - is it convenient and any comments. You will post a link on the seller.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> What is this gum? Write two sentences - is it convenient and any comments. You will post a link on the seller.


Come again?


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Relaxing after tons of yard work, feeling pretty sore, but my watch is cool so whatever...


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Have a great Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Come again?


I suspect he used google translate. I believe he is trying to ask you about your rubber strap, if it's comfortable and where to get one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Tough choice today but the LV wins,


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Taking a quick break before relieving my oldest son on a Dozer..my best mate never far away..top day all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

jeronimocg said:


> I suspect he used google translate. I believe he is trying to ask you about your rubber strap, if it's comfortable and where to get one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I think you're right!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> What is this gum? Write two sentences - is it convenient and any comments. You will post a link on the seller.


Hello friend,

I bought this rubber strap from Horus.com.
It's very comfortable. Hope this helps.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Settling down to watch the golf for the evening.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Buchmann69 said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> I bought this rubber strap from Horus.com.
> It's very comfortable. Hope this helps.


Thanks 
What is the distance between the holes on the strap? Is this gum comfortable?


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Exploring Ventimiglia...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Thanks
> What is the distance between the holes on the strap? Is this gum comfortable?


This is a 2 piece strap that integrates with the glide lock clasp from the Rolex oyster bracelet.

There are no holes, but you can change the length according to your preference.

I see now that Horus doesn't sell my 2 piece strap anymore, so you probably should look at other options.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks, I think you're right!


Cheers! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sri said:


> Exploring Ventimiglia...
> 
> View attachment 15872985
> 
> ...


So nice, enjoy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman today 
I can't decide if I prefer this of the Sub41 Kermit


----------



## Casio_mechs (Nov 26, 2012)

Loving this OP more and it's becoming my daily driver a.k.a a walk to the shop


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Mycool307 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

jeronimocg said:


> So nice, enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice day...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Blue on blue:


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

Buschyfor3 said:


> Blue on blue:
> 
> View attachment 15875746


Awesome watch. I bet you spend hours looking at that great dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 17, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15875149


Stunner! What year?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Vintage today


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CCURT88 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy Hump Day


----------



## habanero (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Got a nice surprise and just in today. Love the Jubilee bracelet, very comfortable. Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bagle (Jan 31, 2021)

Newest addition


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Perfect travel companion









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

The time flies on conference calls when have a fun timepiece on the wrist!! Happy Thursday all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kreative (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

JustAbe Jr. and Sr. Daytonas!! 😊


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Decided to being out the OG


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)

Yesterday, her and his










Today


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

BB41 on Nautica silicon curved end strap, perfect fit (and only about £20!)


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Saturday-date


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

Tudor MN Snowflake Sub Saturday


----------



## somebodyux (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sky-D for Sunday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Batman today and although I'm not as fond of the jubilee as I am the Oster of the GMT's, it just wears amazing. I don't wear this often for some reason


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

A polar today in the baking tropical heat


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Added this to collection and I can't stop staring at this dial.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

raja_3012 said:


>


Hey Raja,

I know you have a stunning collection of watches and the OP could be considered one of your "lesser models."

How would you compare it (in terms of your own enjoyment) your other colorful watch ... the Hulk?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Dougiebaby said:


> Hey Raja,
> 
> I know you have a stunning collection of watches and the OP could be considered one of your "lesser models."
> 
> ...


Ha ha. I am glad you asked this. The Yellow OP is by far my most worn watch and is a very "easy" watch to wear. The dimensions are almost perfect for my wrist. Contrary to what it may seem&#8230; the yellow isn't anymore conspicuous than the Hulk.

The general opinion may be that it is a lesser watch but it has the same movement as the 124060 or the new 124270. I love it. Honest opinion&#8230; it is the ballsiest OP.


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Amazing MotoGP race at Le Mans today, Jack Miller is on fire! (My OP is pretty hot as well)


----------



## nathan777 (Jun 9, 2019)

14060M


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## tmb3 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rolex_dad (Feb 25, 2019)

Have a good week all










Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

New sub all weekend 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)

BB58 Blue on a sunny day.


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)

Going bronze today...


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## gmttoo (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)

SD4K for me as well


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Bezelsnblades (Apr 24, 2021)

OP 36 White Grape


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Explorer after many months.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I was inspired to wear my Explorer II 216570 after seeing the new version 226570 last night at a watch event. 

















Horrible pics and bad lighting but differences are more visible in the metal. 
I like the new case and bracelet and mvt but prefer the gloss black on my version


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## androidomegafan (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## gobbi (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

ferrin said:


>


What is the reference number on this.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Trying something "artsy" today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

copperjohn said:


> What is the reference number on this.


sure, ref is 16264 Turn O Graph
Cheers


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## rolex_dad (Feb 25, 2019)

Happy Friday









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Home sweet home!! Just came back from the AD!!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Tryon International Equestrian Center watching show jumping - see the horse in the background 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Did the controversial clasp reversal. It was a little wierd at first, but I enjoy how the watch head sits naturally in the center of my wrist now. Didn't want to cut off a permanent link:


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California. 5/23/2021


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Beach yesterday, same today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV last night and today


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Tried it on yesterday, walked out with it today.




























Really happy I saw one and decided to try it on. I always thought the Pelagos was really cool, but wrote it off as too big for my 6.25" wrist... which it may very well be a bit, but I think it still wears well.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Bezelsnblades (Apr 24, 2021)

Black Bay 36


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## seanrhett (May 24, 2021)

JustAbe said:


> Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍😷
> View attachment 15900348
> 
> View attachment 15900349


Love this. One of my favourite 👌🏽


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

seanrhett said:


> Love this. One of my favourite 👌🏽


Thank you, @seanrhett!! One of my faves too, but seldom worn. It is hugely underrated and often overlooked. 👍😷


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)

On sailcloth


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

16570 exploring the lesser known streets of Cote d'Azure...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


Love it 
I so need this in my life


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15900391


I miss this THC and need to reacquire it. In house cal or not, best modern Chrono Tudor has made


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Is it too much to post my BSH126619LB here? Roast away if it is too much 










Will never be able to afford one so built myself the next best thing I could ️


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Subs all weekend and into Monday 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## rolex_dad (Feb 25, 2019)

Love it









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Still my favorite Rolex diver


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

5959HH said:


> Still my favorite Rolex diver


SD4K!!!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kostal2093 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Took the Pelagos out of its natural habitat tonight (not like this watch will ever be subjected to what it was made for)










And got to feel like Tony Soprano for a few minutes while my buddy was checking it out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel_Sanders (Jan 13, 2021)

Taswell said:


> This one ....
> View attachment 734522





Taswell said:


> This one ....
> View attachment 734522


I think it would be great if Tudor ever put the cyclops back into their offerings....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Drebs (Feb 8, 2021)

21 Oyster


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

BLNR for dinner in Villefranche-sur-Mer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

114270










Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Heading back east for the weekend!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## mngermanshepherd (Apr 22, 2015)

2021 Datejust blue dial with an old fashioned. Happy Friday!


----------



## mngermanshepherd (Apr 22, 2015)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that watch! Don't laugh, but it's my grail....


----------



## gmttoo (Apr 11, 2008)

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great weekend y'all!! 👍😷


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Happy Memorial Day


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Same ole'









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

DJ36 today


----------



## prabsri (Apr 27, 2021)

Bought this one yesterday.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I just bought a BB58 yesterday also, complete impulse buy. I had just gone to check on an Explorer and left with a BB58..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jswing said:


> I just bought a BB58 yesterday also, complete impulse buy. I had just gone to check on an Explorer and left with a BB58..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos shot 5/30/2021 from the Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California.


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

This SubC on the beach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

From earlier - in New Jersey for my nephew's HS graduation!


----------



## rlpjwright (Mar 14, 2020)

16610 on Jubilee 😀


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub all day today


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Cheers!!









who knows the game


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Perfect boat day yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sub today


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Congrats!


Nice!


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

BB58










Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

It's sunny and hot; perfect for a bike ride


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

DonLuis said:


> It's sunny and hot; perfect for a bike ride


You wear a no-date SubC on your road bike? You're not afraid you might go down and destroy it? I've always loved the idea of wearing a nice watch while riding, but can never bring myself to do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Range day to round out a stellar weekend












DonLuis said:


> It's sunny and hot; perfect for a bike ride


I wanted to go for a ride today, almost perfect weather for it this evening, but I don't think my body will let me after drinking and too much sun lol.

Also, props for wearing a Sub on the bike. I've wanted to wear some of my better stuff riding, but even though I've only taken one dive that left a couple light scratches on an Apple Watch, for some reason I'm paranoid about it haha. (Also, Strava on Apple Watch is pretty dang nice to have, shows my speed, distance and HR in real time.... and I don't give a crap if I trash it)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## rmorin (Oct 9, 2017)

Sub trying to steal the show during MDW beach pics


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Dufresne said:


> You wear a no-date SubC on your road bike? You're not afraid you might go down and destroy it? I've always loved the idea of wearing a nice watch while riding, but can never bring myself to do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I be more afraid of breaking my self.

Sub is build like a tank.

And it is still under Rolex warranty.


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

New in the family


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonman330 (Dec 8, 2018)

Going with the Daytona


----------



## officerp (Aug 6, 2006)

Just got this BB58 today.


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## ZimCC (Apr 3, 2021)

Just got my fist Rolex and it's from my birth year!


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Andy81 (Jul 9, 2019)

My new Datejust 36


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

I fell in love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The beautiful BLNR this morning though I'm expecting a new arrival today that I'm pretty psyched about even if it's no Rolex 

Have a great day.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

When the lume matches your shirt ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

Time for science!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Perfectly matched background.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miyota-kaiKarate (May 3, 2018)




----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Buchmann69 said:


>


That looks great on rubber!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

jswing said:


> That looks great on rubber!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pelagos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Just picked it up today. What a watch. Over the moon for this!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Memories 😢


----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Countdown to Vacation! T-Minus 7 days and counting!


----------



## Bizcut1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## ViktorV (Oct 12, 2013)

My new BB58

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one for Saturday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 17, 2021)

jakk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How you liking the silver?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)

9401/1 _circa _1976... HAGD All!


----------



## Bruiser (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

GMT Master II


----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

For the morning walk on this beautiful Sunday!


----------



## Lazman678 (Nov 7, 2018)

Good morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Kudarat (Sep 20, 2017)

LOL seems me to there are a lot of Tudor Black Bay series wearers these days! More so than Rolexes judging from the threads.. only shows Tudors' mainstreaming and coming into its own


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Old Sub for Monday morning.

Have a great week ahead!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Never thought I'd pull this thing off the bracelet, and yet here we are


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 for today ,


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)

Monday meetings!!!


----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Starbucks for today!! Have a good one folks!! 👍😷


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV today
Love the new case lines, such an improvement vs. my old subc


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K today.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Dive bezel works pretty well as a post-needle sticking wait time timer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenementhall (Feb 28, 2015)

Loving the new LV Sub more the more pics I see of it…


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gmttoo (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Rolex Sub41 LV this morning with an early presentation to our division executive. 
Have a great humpday


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

My one and only. Happy Wednesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

The best meat timer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Stunning! I really enjoy seeing your watches. The tritium has aged into something extraordinary. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

rmurphy said:


> Stunning! I really enjoy seeing your watches. The tritium has aged into something extraordinary.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 Blue ,


----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Laguna Niguel Regional Park, Laguna Niguel, California.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Off to grab some lunch!


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

Shop day today.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## yisrael42 (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Roli


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Figured it best to go with something timeless for today...


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

HAGWE all! Happy Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

KaVo8 said:


> HAGWE all! Happy Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My daily 3.6 mile walk in Laguna Niguel, California


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

I traded this bad boy with this one.. very very happy with the decision


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK today and tomorrow. HAGW!


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Laguna Niguel, California


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Tudor 94110 Snowflake










Regards
Richard


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Batman earlier for dinner out with the fam


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Blue Sunday ,


----------



## Lazman678 (Nov 7, 2018)

zevon said:


> Hi
> Tudor 94110 Snowflake
> 
> View attachment 15937470
> ...


That's one beautiful piece you have there Richard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 17, 2021)

Beachy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

This classic today


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Rolex Explorer I Ref. 1016



















Regards
Richard


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Salt Creek Beach, Dana Point, California


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

swimming above the streets


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one for today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Root Beer GMT-MASTER at work on a break!!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Pepsi Day..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ironcastle (Dec 20, 2013)

Waiting for my daughter to finish the figure skating training session.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Explorer II 
Lots of wear but I enjoy it a lot


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Rolex 116660 Deep Sea










Regards
Richard


----------



## Andrewalvira (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazman678 (Nov 7, 2018)

Never get tired of this&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Explorer II this morning, it's a little big, it's all scratched up but I love it nonetheless 


































6.8" wrist for reference


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My daily 3.6 mile walk in Laguna Niguel, California


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Rolex 14060M










Richard


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Lagunatic said:


> My daily 3.6 mile walk in Laguna Niguel, California
> View attachment 15944705


If you spend your days standing by a "Your Speed" and point with your gold Submariner at speeders as they go by&#8230;. Just wow! That is so awesome!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLing said:


> View attachment 15945460


Wow  so nice


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

My tudor prince date day ?
Love it!



















IG: racerke083


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

On my wrist for 24 days!


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Racerke said:


> My tudor prince date day
> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 15946615
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hebertjb (Feb 17, 2006)

Wearing the 1665 today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Incorrect date as usual.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

GMT II


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Weather getting very hot & sweaty - changed from Bond strap to original bracelet...


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Same ole for me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

BB Chrono









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  so nice


Thank you


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Waiting for coffee, earlier this morning!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

This old thing...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Rolex Submariner 5513










Richard


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sebastian Ziegler (May 30, 2021)

same as everyday. 🤗


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## yisrael42 (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Saturday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 15949860


Amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My daily 3.6 mile walk in Laguna Niguel, California


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

HAGW guys!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

'71 









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## drginzo (May 25, 2019)

Explorer II. Fits me nicely. Very versatile piece,


----------



## zchauvin (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Ritz Carlton Resort, Dana Point, California 6/20/2021


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Happy Father's day!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## MARVEL (Nov 12, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


What a beautiful watch. I've seen it on wrist in person, and it looks way more attractive than any image online displays it


----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Still on my honeymoon with my new bb58. I haven't worn anything else since I got it Thursday.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## stevehorak (Apr 6, 2017)

Starting summer with this new Crown & Buckle chevron strap 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MARVEL said:


> What a beautiful watch. I've seen it on wrist in person, and it looks way more attractive than any image online displays it


Thank you very much 
The jubilee bracelet adds a bit more stylish and dressy touch but is also super comfortable


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## zchauvin (Nov 11, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Such a nice watch. Jealous


----------



## zchauvin (Nov 11, 2013)

The only one I've got&#8230;


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

After months with my Tudor 1926, I am back with DJ41.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

I just love pepsi


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

116710 LN, trying a Monta bracelet on it and I find it very comfortable.

























Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one&#8230;










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm trying to get home after a big storm. The second photo at my company, the third is an unsuccessful attempt to drive home.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My 3.6 mile daily walk in Laguna Niguel, California


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

A late Father's Day present for myself came today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace0nBase (Dec 30, 2013)

Tudor Tuesday?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Always have an eye out for the BB58s...but this big chunk of watch always has a place in my collection.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This early morning's work issues felt like a BatPunch  to the face


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## batteryvoltas (Jun 23, 2021)

First post here!

I love how this dial plays with the light.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Redwing (May 31, 2021)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

batteryvoltas said:


> First post here!
> 
> I love how this dial plays with the light.


I totally agree on the beauty of the dial on this!! It's a great watch; it's a shame they went to the black dial!!! Cheers!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Still wearing DJ41


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My 3.6 mile daily walk in Laguna Niguel, California


----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Happy Friday


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

GMT Master II


----------



## zchauvin (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

LN









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

114270









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Black Bay 79230N









Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My 3.6 mile daily walk in Laguna Niguel, California


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My GMT









who knows the game


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Beer & Black Bay day. 


















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Enjoying coffee. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Just as it is starting to rain&#8230; HAGWE!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My 3.6 mile daily walk in Laguna Niguel, California


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zchauvin (Nov 11, 2013)

Rootbeer until the AD calls


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

This one for today, have a good one!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Found this one in a drawer&#8230;.my dead aunties uncles sister left it there.


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)

TUDOR Prince Date


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OP #HD1200


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Triple double-digit!!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My over 5 mile walk around Laguna Niguel Lake


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

500LN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

The 116520 for Monday morning&#8230;










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Single Red for today!! 👍😷


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Tossed my bb58 on a tropic for a little while.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Long day at work!!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Starting Monday with the Sub41 LV

Have a great week Everyone


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

zchauvin said:


> View attachment 15961318


One of my favorite modern Rolex with the blnr and white Daytona


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15963923


Sweeeet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

We had a GTG yesterday and thought I'd share a few pics of a few Rolex/Tudor I was able to handle.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> We had a GTG yesterday and thought I'd share a few pics of a few Rolex/Tudor I was able to handle.


What is the reference of that Sea Dweller?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> What is the reference of that Sea Dweller?


16660


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

Thought I would sport the Ranger today.


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

The whole long weekend:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV again today

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

My 214270 Mk2 continues to be my all time favorite watch.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My daily 3.6 mile walk in Laguna Niguel, California.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

From earlier today when I arrived at work 









Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 17, 2021)

Mid day recharge out here in the Valley of the Sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Back to 1926 (from DJ41).


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## 6_2_6_4 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Platona Wednesday!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone


----------



## yisrael42 (Feb 11, 2006)

New favorite strap!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Berg3.0 said:


> From earlier today when I arrived at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still have the Sub on the wrist


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice shot


Thanks  I try.

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

39mm Explorer I Mk2 yesterday and Bloodhound AK today. Much easier to rotate no date watches than having to set the date as I am too OCD not to!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My 3.6 mile daily walk in Laguna Niguel, California


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Wednesday All!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Just my biased opinion , 50 year old 1601's are awesome.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Turned the F-you-blue Pelagos into Super-F-you-blue with the Crafter Blue rubber strap. Fit is absolutely perfect, material feels great and it's really comfortable. So far I've been able to leave it on the same size from sitting in a cool dry room, to moving and sweating like mad outside in crazy humidity.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


I so want this


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Day 4 with the Sub41 LV


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Today my vintage Master









who knows the game


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Canada Day greetings 👋🏼😊🇨🇦🖖🏼


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Just picked it up this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My 3.6 mile daily walk in Laguna Niguel, California.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My daily 3.6 mile walk in Laguna Niguel, California.

Wash day Friday.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

The BB and I were out for a morning walk. 




































Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

But he, little one, came out here.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My 3.6 mile daily walk in Laguna Niguel, California


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)

Lagunatic said:


> My 3.6 mile daily walk in Laguna Niguel, California
> 
> View attachment 15976681
> View attachment 15976682
> ...


I love seeing that gold sub


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sub with a sub. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)

16710 &#8230; HAGD All!


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## wiseinvestor (Feb 18, 2021)

Lagunatic said:


> My 3.6 mile daily walk in Laguna Niguel, California
> 
> View attachment 15976681
> View attachment 15976682
> ...


Geez photobucket


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Brisman said:


> I decided to wear my 2006 Sea Dweller today as it may be moving on soon.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


Wearing my 2008. It was my first Rolex and to this day my favorite.


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## 6_2_6_4 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy July 4th!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy 4th









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy 4th of July 
God Bless The USA


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy 4th of July


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lazy day today


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Coke 3186 for today!! Have a great Tuesday fellas!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExpII today


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## gmttoo (Apr 11, 2008)

Seemingly my ever present friend lately


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Coke 3186


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My 3.6 mile daily walk in Laguna Niguel, California


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Glaikit (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 for today ,


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Glaikit (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## arximus (Jan 1, 2017)

Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OysterPerpetual


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

116600 Sea Dweller gets the nod today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Loving wearing the diamond dial Royal 41 in blue; it comfortable, elegant, and amazingly reminiscent of past Rolex watches. The blue dial is every bit of the Rolex color. The 41mm is spot on for the watch sweet spot size. The diamonds are attractive but not ostentatious. It's an amazing watch value. Eerily reminiscent on the 1831 Day Date, The Emperor.


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday check in ✔😀😊🖖🏼


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## AMM1959 (Oct 31, 2019)

I think that this may qualify as the very antithesis of Raja_3012's gorgeous timepiece! LOL. Be well, everyone.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Very sunny (hot!) in the western U.S. today-

Great weekend , all.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## zsut12 (Jun 12, 2021)

In honor of the Women's Finals today:


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Royal Saturday afternoon.


----------



## mathurss (Jan 31, 2017)

Milgauss Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This for today.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a blessed Sunday, everyone!!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 for this morning,


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

6426 Oyster Precision. 1972


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The same as yesterday.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OP


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine combo @Dr. Robert!! My fave Explorer and coffee!! 😍🤩 Enjoy and stay safe and healthy, Sir!! 👍😷


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Diid someone say Wimbledon??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Diid someone say Wimbledon??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

JustAbe said:


> Fine combo @Dr. Robert!! My fave Explorer and coffee!! 😍🤩 Enjoy and stay safe and healthy, Sir!! 👍😷


Thank you!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Good day, everyone!

GMT for Monday.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Did someone say Chrono!! BB for today!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Fine combo @Dr. Robert!! My fave Explorer and coffee!!  Enjoy and stay safe and healthy, Sir!!


I reckon your piece and the way the increments are is so well laid out.
It's a beauty totally agree with Abe..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys..some top pieces up..
This one cops most of my floggin on farms..


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

sickondivers said:


> #OP
> View attachment 15992078


Looks like a nice Sportster in the back ground! Nice OP as well!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great Monday, everyone!!


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

16710


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work!!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

16710 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sunset cruise with my boys tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work on a break!! Have a great day, everyone!!


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

116520


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Wearing the OP today.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Stay safe, everyone!!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ an Explorer II..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman today

Batman vs. the bug


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Wearing Rhodium on Miami Blue today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still have the Batman on the wrist today


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## jasonwongzero (Apr 15, 2014)

Rhodium Yachmaster


----------



## Sy Rhys (Jul 15, 2021)

Brisman said:


> I decided to wear my 2006 Sea Dweller today as it may be moving on soon.
> 
> All the best to everyone.





Brisman said:


> I decided to wear my 2006 Sea Dweller today as it may be moving on soon.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


White dial Milgauss. For some reason it won't let me post a picture though.


----------



## Sy Rhys (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## 6_2_6_4 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Back on my wrist again. HAGW guys!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mario1971 said:


>


Nice capture


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub today


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> I reckon your piece and the way the increments are is so well laid out.
> It's a beauty totally agree with Abe..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


thanks!


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Glaikit (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)

just picked it up


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

fredklabuster said:


> View attachment 16004760
> 
> just picked it up


Congrats! I'm waiting anxiously.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)

jswing said:


> Congrats! I'm waiting anxiously.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


 it's such a beauty!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## AMM1959 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Daytona on RubberB with end links today,,,


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

This combination all weekend


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Broke it out of the safe this morning


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Got this Friday and I can't take it off&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

My diver and my desk diver 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OysterPerpetual #ROLEX







*


----------



## Losoboy (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Waldorf Astoria Monarch Beach, Dana Point, California


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 16006233


Hope you retain that piece mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Monday with 116520.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

Switching the ROC panda with Daytona Panda


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

124060, today


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

BB58 today.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 58 today ,


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GmT


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hot outside with the sun on my dial. Have a great day all.










Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

I only have one and







I wear it once, maybe twice a week.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Doing Tuesday morning with the Sky-Dweller&#8230;



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

For now on Rubber B!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joeypeeps (Jul 15, 2013)

Sittin' On The Dock of the Bay wastin time


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PO1..BLOODY PEARLER









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

This one&#8230;. at Newcastle UK after long flight from Jakarta Indonesia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

* " Objects in mirror (picture) are closer than they appear "*



good weekend everyone


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

YM - new in the family


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 16012165


Beautiful Photo....

as for me, I'm up all night... pic by computer light...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄👋🏼😊Saturday😷 ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Lukebor said:


> YM - new in the family


Congrats????. It's a beautiful watch????


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> Congrats. It's a beautiful watch


Thank's! Agreed


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Road trip to FL


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Vintage, today!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Sunday morning reading material,


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Wrapping up/starting the week with my 124060










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

mario1971 said:


>


Nice photo!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the sub at the beach today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

It was like that today.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

wrong thread


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

A busy productive day on site


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

Got the call from the AD 2 weeks ago and joined the tudor club. Wears just like my 16610!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

YM


----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷👋🏼Thursday 🖖🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

114270









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> It was like that today.


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the sub for dinner out with the fam

















Even had my Hawaiian Shirt on


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Sub41 LV as I nurse my sunburned back  so I can get back out there 
Have a great day


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Date Just 41 for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II for a beach day today


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

16800 to start the week off ,


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

BBB today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## AMM1959 (Oct 31, 2019)

Beauty (in background) and the Beast (P01)


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Clevername (Dec 28, 2018)

Sunset on Tudor tritium that's juuuust starting to turn beige


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tudor for today. I wanted to celebrate Tudor Tuesday. 😁


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Black 58









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Tuesday
> View attachment 16037280
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Simple and classy, love it


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

14060 today


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV today


----------



## Ttnpt00 (Aug 19, 2019)

No date sub on a white Horus







strap


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Some 1670" for today , light & shade


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you like flowers.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Blue 58 now but hoping to pick up something new this afternoon.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmttoo (Apr 11, 2008)

This.. lighting up an otherwise dull Thursday lol


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Changed up, just picked this up from my local AD









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

LN









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Casual work from home Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II for our last day at the beach


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Perfect per effect.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one is my favorite beach companion


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Do bats like water? Idk. At the pool with it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Last picture ever with this 14270


----------



## noxandir (Apr 25, 2017)

At Rady Shell of San Diego grand opening weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Will be honeymooning with this for a while.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My beloved pair.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

argonaute2 said:


> View attachment 16045533


Crown is unscrewed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

ndrs63 said:


> Crown is unscrewed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks screwed down to me. All Tudor black bay crowns protrude out a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Date 1500 radial dial circa 74









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AirKing73 (Aug 6, 2021)

army scope jockey said:


> Date 1500 radial dial circa 74
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## noxandir (Apr 25, 2017)

Overlooking Coronado

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## AirKing73 (Aug 6, 2021)

Monday morning working from home.
Some early morning coffee and checking emails at the house before hitting the field for a few hours.


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

My home office is the hammock this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Same watch today. Picture from last night demonstrating the proper use of bezel when out of the water to time steaks and onions on the grill 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

5959HH said:


>


Very nice! I would love to have an Air King 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Have a great week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Glock2710 said:


> Very nice! I would love to have an Air King
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a feeling now is the time to acquire an AK as I strongly suspect both AK and Milgauss models will be discontinued next rollout of Rolex models. Right now AK's are available at reasonable prices, even from gray dealers, but might change not if but when the AK is discontinued. Look what happened to prices for preowned 39mm Explorer models&#8230;


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Glock2710 said:


> Same watch today. Picture from last night demonstrating the proper use of bezel when out of the water to time steaks and onions on the grill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best use of a dive bezel as I suspect far greater use timing steaks than diving. Once upon a time I bought and sold a 14060M in pristine condition for ~$3500 and is one watch I wish I'd held onto. IMO the no date Rolex Submariners in whatever iteration are the epitome of what a diver should be.









At least I did hold onto this unpopular (at the time) 116600 that I bought during the second year of its brief less-than-three -year run. I don't want to even bring up the Sea-Dweller 2000 that I bought and sold for $600 in pristine condition in 1981.


----------



## slugworth (Mar 29, 2016)

A little open 9 action today. ( and wow, I gotta polish that crystal...)


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Blue 5 digit for Tuesday morning&#8230;










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## MRG-1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

I just picked up the almost 60 year old Rolex from my Grandfather that had a crystal with lots of small cracks all around the bezel, a crown with partially missing gold and a crown tube with stripped threads from a local watchmaker who replaced these parts and serviced the movement in a limited work agreement. I'll likely not wear it enough to warrant a full revision at a RSC.

Although the engraving is dated 1963, the watch was likely built in 1961 according to its serial number.

Yes, I'm aware of the replacement crown not fully matching the model.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

AirKing73 said:


> Monday morning working from home.
> Some early morning coffee and checking emails at the house before hitting the field for a few hours.
> View attachment 16048115
> View attachment 16048116
> View attachment 16048117


What a fabulous reference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Wearing this for 40 seconds&#8230;Ben Bridge Lynwood. Bless me father for I have sinned&#8230;???

Honestly I love the look on the wrist&#8230;that thickness is dumb and what keeps me from buying one as a beater. It's a shame IMHO.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Pelly at the beach









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Fantastic  miss mine bad


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV today


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Same ole. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Buckley


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tudor Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## panoramic007 (Jan 6, 2012)

BB 58 Blue on a Nick Mankey Hook Strap.


----------



## gmttoo (Apr 11, 2008)

The return of an old old friend


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#RolexOP #HD1200 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Took off my Sea Dweller and put this sweetheart on&#8230;.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Obviously a photo from a different day but this one again today. It's my 8.59 million serial 16014 &#8230;. It's really the perfect everyday do everything watch for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Heading out to lunch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant M (Aug 12, 2021)

raja_3012 said:


>


God, that's gorgeous. One of my dream purchases.


----------



## Grant M (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

BB36 on fitted Vanguard.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Glaikit (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day gents.

Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Glaikit (Oct 21, 2013)

I find it difficult to take this one off&#8230;


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

My most recent favorite Rolex/Tudor.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Bobcat Sig (Feb 19, 2020)

My newest addition performing some important work while on vacation this week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Explorer II 216570 today


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 today


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)

Wore these today, albeit breifly. The GMT will be mine soon, but damn was the silver dial bb an unexpected winner. Not pictured is my air king I actually wore today.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## Ben727 (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Hiking switch


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Oldy


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Rodol (May 20, 2020)

My datejust 41mm; flutted bezel ans blue dial, on a jubilee. I hesitated to bring it on vacation, on the sea side, but it was a good choice. I really enjoy how it catches the light and how it shine under water.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

16610


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

I went to check, just because how is my 79220N doing in chrono24 holly molly!


----------



## KP9 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Good morning, and in case I don't see ya: Good afternoon, good evening, and good night!! 👍😷


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy hump day guys


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy Hump Day All!


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

This one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Glaikit (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Sub today

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

Working from the deck


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mrv85 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Slam_affiche (Jul 30, 2021)

OP on Fluco leather









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slam_affiche (Jul 30, 2021)

OP on Fluco leather









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Air King for today.


----------



## Vincenzo in the North (Aug 21, 2021)

Double post on Air Kings!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy 24 hours of Le Mans Saturday
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

high rate of OP's in the most recent posts, had to continue the trend

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vincenzo in the North (Aug 21, 2021)

Simplicity for Sunday


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

DJ36 today


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## maortiz2 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## panoramic007 (Jan 6, 2012)

GMT Monday for me!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Yesterday









Today


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman to kick off the work week

Have a great week everyone


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoramDeoSC412 (Oct 29, 2018)

BB58


----------



## Losoboy (May 1, 2021)

Exploring the glacier of Iceland.


----------



## j1n (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II 216570 today. Still a favorite ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Losoboy said:


> View attachment 16077529
> 
> Exploring the glacier of Iceland.


Wow  that shot


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

👋🏼👋🏼😊Tuesday 😷🖖🏼

Flash
















No Flash


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

No Black and Yellow for today!! Just Black and Red 😊 👍😷


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

Back from RSC with barrel replaced


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16079695


You sir have amazing taste in Watches ans cars


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Another 3186 for today!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> You sir have amazing taste in Watches ans cars


Thank you, Sir, for your kind words!! 😊🙏 👍😷


----------



## mrpndev (Aug 25, 2021)

New guy here with his first "big boy" purchase. New Tudor Black Bay Chrono, 79350. Came on a bracelet but I temporarily replaced it with a Nato strap (not a fan of bracelets). What do you think about the size on my 7.25in (182mm) wrist? I'm used to larger watches.

This is a disease that now makes me want to get a PAM297 or PAM196... or both.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV today 








Matchy matchy


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Caymadian (Apr 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

For the foreseeable future


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

'79 Tudor Jumbo


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman today


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Out of deference to this thread since I'm not wearing a Rolex (or Tudor), I won't reveal here what is on my wrist today.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## tmvu13 (Dec 28, 2018)

Just picked this up. A bit bulky but oddly really comfortable.


----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

Ranger Rovin' today.


----------



## Urbangentleman (Feb 4, 2020)

the new 36mm


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

The "Old" 36


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

Ssssuuub


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

'79 Tudor Jumbo 90800


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a just, safe, and healthy weekend, mates!!! 👍😷


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## stormshadow626 (Dec 5, 2019)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## noxandir (Apr 25, 2017)

LN to LV, summer movie on the lawn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tanalasta (Aug 26, 2013)

Terrible photo. Keeping it simple and pretty in blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Wow  stunning


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExpII this morning
This watch has seen the most wrist time in my collection over the last two years 

























Out for a drive for pastries


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Sauvage/Savage


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Blue Monday,


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Busy day at work today!! Stay safe, All!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Later in the day!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

Just pick up this beaut! Looking to enjoy it for a while!









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinloos88 (May 13, 2018)

Rolex GMT (Batman)




__
justinloos88


__
Aug 30, 2021


----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

Just pick up this beaut! Looking to enjoy it for a while!









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

Just pick up this beaut! Looking to enjoy it for a while!









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Just switched from Explorer









To Air-King


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Tudor Pelagos on a Fossil blue camo NATO.










I've ordered a white NATO that I hope to get this week, I think it will look great against the blue dial with white hands/markers.

Thanks.


----------



## f1tothe50 (Dec 3, 2010)

jmerino7 said:


> Tudor Pelagos on a Fossil blue camo NATO.
> 
> View attachment 16091652
> 
> ...


Stellar!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## wearmywatchbackward (Feb 12, 2017)

This one!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfazioli (Oct 19, 2009)

brand new BB58!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing my polar Explorer II today. 
I love this watch and it's been my most worn watch the last two years. It was long under appreciated but with the craziness going on with Rolex SS models, it's become a sought after watch. Crazy how things change. I remember people couldn't sell them for 6k&#8230; many sold for mid 5's. Now twice that 
The crazy WIS world we live in


----------



## 3kdnys (Aug 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

114060. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally made it to the lake!


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Continues to put a smile on my face after all these years. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## aero1977 (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

50 years old GMT 









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

Vacation does not require a date complication


----------



## retailrolexblues (Nov 23, 2020)

This is my Sea-Dweller 16600. There are many like it, but this one is mine...


----------



## yisrael42 (Feb 11, 2006)

Something new today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

1979 Tudor Jumbo 90800


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Giving the LV some time today ,


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Binge wear


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mpower2002 said:


> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


Nice  which M?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16096852


So nice. Much prefer it to any of the BB's


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice  which M?


1997 Dinan M3. I have pics on insta @mpower5266


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> So nice. Much prefer it to any of the BB's


Thank you, sir! 
dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mpower2002 said:


> 1997 Dinan M3. I have pics on insta @mpower5266


Oh yah. That's nice


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Not mine but I bought this for my better half yesterday in Greece


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2009)

My new BB GMT


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 6, 2020)

Tudor 7909


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Swiss things










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The two faces of the Datejust.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanalasta (Aug 26, 2013)

Well worn. In need of a clean. But a daily with jeans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thegamettt (Jul 11, 2015)

Just got this last night


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

ferrin said:


>


Ahhhh the Turnograph.

OoO Baby!


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## pinchharmonic (Dec 23, 2009)

Enjoying an outdoor concert in napa while wearing the classic black sub 😎


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## yisrael42 (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

Yachtmaster 42 white gold :0)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Photos from the Ritz Carlton 9/5/2021. 
Dana Point, California


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Labor Day Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy Labor Day


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't wear this as much as I used to but have started wearing it again recently. My lovely 1989 Datejust which I bought new that year when I was just 38. You can do the math. Serviced once and keeps COSC time after all these decades:


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Switched from Explorer to Air-King today. Very different watches. Even different movements although both are no date watches.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchharmonic (Dec 23, 2009)

Wearing my ceramic date sub (40mm). Matches everything. Everything







!


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

New arrival!


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

After a dozen or so days, I have such thoughts. Visually in any natural lighting it is great. In an artificial, where there are many light sources, sometimes your eyes hurt from reflections from the crimped bezel. The quality and comfort of the Jubilee exceeded my expectations. Werk is stabilizing all the time - at the moment the daily average is + 0.6s and there is nothing to fault here. Sometimes I just wonder if a smooth bezel would not be more versatile for this watch, which is slowly becoming my favorite Rolex.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

My first Sub!!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Tudor North Flag:


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mycool307 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Mycool307 said:


> View attachment 16108782


Stunning!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Just swapped to a NATO so thoughts I'd share&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mycool307 (Feb 13, 2014)

kg19989 said:


> Stunning!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You!


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

1926


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

This one is my new daily.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone X


----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

Jrocco71 said:


> Sent from my iPhone X


Absolutely LOVE this piece - superb taste, my friend.

Sent from my iPhone X


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm not wearing it but my wife is. Just back from the spa after years in storage. A pretty complete restoration and well done.


----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone X


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jrocco71 said:


> Sent from my iPhone X





Jrocco71 said:


> Absolutely LOVE this piece - superb taste, my friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X


I was gonna say&#8230;wow, that looks like one of my prior posts of my watch&#8230;then I realized, it is. 

Thanks, I really dig it!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yesterday 

@_otkupsatova























Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on that strap


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

P01 for today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

TIJ > PVR

Sent from my iPhone X


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Picked this up yesterday, snapped a pic while driving home from the AD.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thinking of Fr. Mychal Judge, Amy O'Doherty, and Robert Peraza today.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

mario1971 said:


>


You photos are always a cut above
Lovely watch


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

We're united, who are you!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Furball said:


> View attachment 16115280


I once measured when it was still available in the boutique. To this day, I wish I had bought it.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

My 9/11 watch (16263), same reference as Todd Beamer of Flight 93.
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

soboy said:


> Picked this up yesterday, snapped a pic while driving home from the AD.
> 
> View attachment 16114437


Congratulations


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Furball said:


> You photos are always a cut above
> Lovely watch


X2 awesome shot as usual


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Never forget 
9/11









Wearing my Sub41 LV today. 
Have a great weekend


----------



## yisrael42 (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello from Harbor Springs, MI

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

yisrael42 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cute kid. That strap and watch combo is fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Let us never forget


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Go, you Buffalo Bills!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## BlackLight (Sep 14, 2008)

I really like this one:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Last night in the Texas Hill Country. Thank you again @eastbaysteve !!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mario1971 said:


>


So so good


----------



## jcb272 (May 12, 2021)

Back from service. Trying out strap options









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

Going back to my roots this morning...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eastbaysteve (Feb 7, 2009)

Looking good pal!!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono


----------



## Michael5959 (Jun 7, 2010)

Picked up last Sat & haven't taken it off yet&#8230;


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Got the call from AD last night. Picked up this afternoon! Less than an hour old first wrist shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

mario1971 said:


>


That's still my favourite DJ iteration.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

From this morning's wake up coffee. 



























Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## fastrack1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Trying to decide…….


----------



## fastrack1 (Sep 5, 2021)

. Trying to decide&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

Got the gold sub out today!









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

2001 AK.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brny11 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

ndrs63 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's so damn good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

alas26 said:


> It's so damn good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I like it almost as much as my Snowflake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

ndrs63 said:


> Yes, I like it almost as much as my Snowflake
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you think you find the snowflake more desirable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

alas26 said:


> Why do you think you find the snowflake more desirable?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a novelty to me. So much to take in, guess will take a few months before I can fully appreciate again my other watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy Sunday


----------



## usd97 (May 22, 2021)

scamp007 said:


> As always, my trusty 16610, I haven't worn anything else for about three months, which is absolutely unheard of for me.


I love the 5 digit.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

From 34mm yesterday to 43 mm today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## ronhan (Jan 20, 2017)

114060








Regards, Ron


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Fall is in the air&#8230;.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Sub-C 116610LN today









Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Had this about three weeks: BB58 on Taikonaut bracelet (sorry, rivet fans, I just couldn't bring myself to buy the watch with OEM bracelet). This watch kinda brings me full circle: I bought my first Rolex Submariner - a 5513 - in 1981, and this watch reminds me of a blue version of that watch. It is also notable as the first watch I've purchased at full retail at an AD in more than 40 years (but at least it wasn't at double retail from a grey marketeer).


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

Crabtree said:


> Fall is in the air&#8230;.
> View attachment 16131766


Nicely paired/coordinates.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

what else am i going to wear today apart from this 









Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMM1959 (Oct 31, 2019)

This one


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

mario1971 said:


> View attachment 16135722


What do you take these photos with? A phone? Your photos are amazing
Your sig kinda grinds me the wrong way. I have unfulfilled dreams, but I go rock climbing after work with my beautiful wife after work four times a week instead of figuring out how to make enough money to have a Ferrari, so in the end I don't feel bad. I would rather live a life of daring and romance than struggle for every material spoil. Friendships and adventures can be much more rewarding than trinkets in the end, I think. Still, I covet your DJ, so pay me no mind... lol


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Furball said:


> What do you take these photos with? A phone? Your photos are amazing
> Your sig kinda grinds me the wrong way. I have unfulfilled dreams, but I go rock climbing after work with my beautiful wife after work four times a week instead of figuring out how to make enough money to have a Ferrari, so in the end I don't feel bad. I would rather live a life of daring and romance than struggle for every material spoil. Friendships and adventures can be much more rewarding than trinkets in the end, I think. Still, I covet your DJ, so pay me no mind... lol


I take photos with the Samsung S9 and sometimes I correct them with the Snapseed application. As for money, gentlemen don't talk out loud about these topics.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

16013 today!


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

mario1971 said:


> I take photos with the Samsung S9 and sometimes I correct them with the Snapseed application. As for money, gentlemen don't talk out loud about these topics.


Thanks for the info, and yeah... sorry about that.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

With lume!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Namotu (May 3, 2014)




----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Happy Friday all









Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Checking in ✔. Cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Philip_Marlowe (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bruiser (Feb 16, 2012)

Wrigley Field


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman still on the wrist today

Could this be the true Starbucks


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

BCLs


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Earlier, I was wearing my DJ when I went watch hunting. But now, I am wearing my newest, the BB 58.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRG-1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

Tudor Pelagos appropriately worn where it belongs - a beach on the Greek part of the Mediterranean Sea: πελαγος


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the BLNR


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

BB58 to finish the weekend









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hopefully giving one of the local teams a beating today&#8230;go, you Buffalo Bills!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday and happy birthday to the Beatles Abbey Road album released 9/26/1969









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

deepsea03 said:


>


Absolutely stunning. I am still kicking myself that I didnt purchase this watch back when it was released. Beautiful.


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Roulette date wheel for Monday morning&#8230;










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

KABAROV said:


> Absolutely stunning. I am still kicking myself that I didnt purchase this watch back when it was released. Beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## galvestonokie (May 26, 2007)

Tudor with strap by Aaron Atelier.


----------



## parachrom1 (Sep 21, 2021)

Seadweller M-Series











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sunday Best ‘21 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

GMT for Tuesday.




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Mornings are nicer with my Tudor BB58 on my wrist.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Rolex GMT Master II vintage*

*


  




*


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## jegga (Nov 14, 2012)

Early morning shot…


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Mycool307 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

🤙


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jegga (Nov 14, 2012)

Happy Friday! Can’t seem to take this off the wrist now that it’s back on.

I’m waiting on the BB ceramic I’ve ordered to come in but enjoying this BBB in the meanwhile.


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Just got this today


----------



## georgegervin44 (Apr 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono


----------



## buddahlou (Jun 23, 2016)

Pelagos lume shot.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K today


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Iguinli (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman today for church, lunch and a walk with the fam


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

In contrast to the glam setting above, on the bus with my Tudor BB 36 S&G


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Monday blues


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Got lucky😲. AD called and on my wrist 👍🏼👍🏼. Sending my virtual luck to all😊🙏🏼🖖🏼😷


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

First day back at the office for 1.5 tears, luckily my BB 36 S&G came with me:


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

14060M on NATO


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Day two . Have a great Tuesday 😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## ayeteael (Feb 10, 2021)

New to me Pelagos. Loving this thing.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

ivanos said:


> View attachment 16148688
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How did you manage to get a green OP. I want,


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Clevername (Dec 28, 2018)

79090 timing my after-work stress relief walk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

116520 for today…




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Got the "call" and took this pic two hours later, driving home from the AD with my new DJ41. My first Rolex!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman today. Really love that black/blue color combo. 

Have a great day


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay 36 S&G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## jegga (Nov 14, 2012)

Still enjoying this while I wait for the BB ceramic.


----------



## ronhan (Jan 20, 2017)

Cellini in sunlight...








Regards, Ron


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Time4Good (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)

-


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

New to me 116610LN. Loving it so far. Extremely comfortable. Still afraid to put a scratch on it. The amount of adjustability on the glide lock is awesome.

Only issue is I’m use to Pelagos lume 😂


----------



## ayeteael (Feb 10, 2021)

Saturday soccer game with the kids.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a pleasant Saturday 😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

Happy thanksgiving weekend to you all. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Saturday-What a wonderful fall day!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Time4Good (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Starbucks for today!! Cheers


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Up and at 'em, gents.


----------



## ronhan (Jan 20, 2017)

Cellini 5115/8








Regards, Ron


----------



## parkjam1 (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🇨🇦Thanksgiving cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Wearing the explorer and thinking of getting a BB58!


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorin


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Gmt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## ronhan (Jan 20, 2017)

Regards, Ron


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Ultimate biscuits and gravy


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😀😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRG-1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

My grandfather's 1963 Oyster Perpetual.


----------



## ItsKennyV (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning  
Been a while since i wore my polar Explorer II as I’ve trying to give more watches well deserved wrist time. 

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ayeteael (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy Friday


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Gold Sub










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Canyon carving


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy Sunday.


----------



## JohnnyOBlack (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Oysterquartz!! The missing link!! 😉😇


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

39mm Explorer I Mk2 still my favorite.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Taken yesterday, my SD4K. No time to post! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JaviAlonso (Apr 17, 2020)

1976 gmt master


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Geneve 1961


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Classic 16610










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Iguinli (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Just picked this up..Has Papers and Rolex Box..1963 Vintage..


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Back to the 70s









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## DS/B MCS (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II   today
And going to pick up a huge new arrival tonight


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

New to me gmt 1675 circa 1965









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

16013 with a suit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Maiden said:


> 16013 with a suit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops need a pic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody great steak and a few " sherbs" with my sons.
Top day all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

My son is wearing this handed down from me watch...I gave it to him when he entered high school...he graduated college 2 yrs ago and still wears it....it has never been serviced after over 30 years. Beautifully lightweight, thin and 36mm


----------



## ayeteael (Feb 10, 2021)

Glad it’s Friday.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Some 58 blue today ,


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

Maiden said:


> Oops need a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice dial!🎸


----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

My Black Bay GMT


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

My Black Bay GMT

View attachment 16194495


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new best bud Magnus and my ExpII


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Took my DJ41 for a morning walk.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Absolutely smitten with my 7400-0012


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The most recently worn Rolex.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

61 days straight


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Brny11 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the ExpII, been on since we picked up the new Puppy


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Same here Brice


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing the ExpII, been on since we picked up the new Puppy


Cool shots! Where in Charlotte is this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing the ExpII, been on since we picked up the new Puppy


Hope we see a lot of Magnus over on the D&D forum Brice!
All the best mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Loving it on crafter blue, something about the factory strap using the metal end links kinda didn’t work for me for whatever reason.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Giving the 16700 some time today ,


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

For some gardening time


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Monday with this one…











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

New pic instead of recycling old pic. Advantage of a no date.


----------



## KermitGang (Sep 30, 2021)

ronkatct said:


> New pic instead of recycling old pic. Advantage of a no date.
> View attachment 16198928


Fantastic pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Same as yesterday!!


----------



## CDS Services (Oct 26, 2021)

CPRwatch said:


> For some gardening time
> View attachment 16198650


VERY NICE


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK today


----------



## CDS Services (Oct 26, 2021)

DO YOU HAVE ANY ALIGNMENT ISSUES WITH YOUR AK?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still rocking the polar ExpII 











Magnus says


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dougiebaby said:


> Cool shots! Where in Charlotte is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That was the BooFest in Belmont. 
We spent the whole days there. They did great job.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rogerfromco said:


> Same here Brice


Looks good on Your wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Hope we see a lot of Magnus over on the D&D forum Brice!
> All the best mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


You will. Sorry it’s been busy. Like having a new baby home


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

CDS Services said:


> DO YOU HAVE ANY ALIGNMENT ISSUES WITH YOUR AK?


CAN YOU BE MORE SPECIFIC?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still rocking the polar ExpII
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old is your black puppy GSD?


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

5959HH said:


> How old is your black puppy GSD?


He is 9 weeks old and only weighs 18lbs now. We just picked him 6 days ago 

Magnus says hi. 
His left ear started coming up this morning


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

CDS Services said:


> VERY NICE


Thank you


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> He is 9 weeks old and only weighs 18lbs now. We just picked him 6 days ago
> 
> Magnus says hi.
> His left ear started coming up this morning


8 weeks is the optimal age to bring a new puppy home. I’ve lost count of the number of German Shepherd Dogs I’ve had under my roof over the years. 









Nalco was my last GSD died in 2015.


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

DJ41…great for any occasion


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> He is 9 weeks old and only weighs 18lbs now. We just picked him 6 days ago
> 
> Magnus says hi.
> His left ear started coming up this morning


Congrats on Magnus the Magnificent.

BTW, missed you at the CWC/Raleigh Red Bar GTG at W-S. It was a well put together affair.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Speed Yellow Tuesday!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Congrats on Magnus the Magnificent.


No question Magnus is magnificent but has those razor sharp puppy teeth that shreds one’s hands unless gloves are worn. It is always a relief for the adult teeth to come in.


----------



## CDS Services (Oct 26, 2021)

CDS Services said:


> DO YOU HAVE ANY ALIGNMENT ISSUES WITH YOUR AK?


Well I thought I saw and AK picture, maybe not. But on my AK the hour hand does not line up with the lumed triangle at the 12 position. Had it adjusted on warranty.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Congrats on Magnus the Magnificent.
> 
> BTW, missed you at the CWC/Raleigh Red Bar GTG at W-S. It was a well put together affair.


Hi
I was really hoping to go but we had plans up in their air past the registration cutoff sadly. 
I usually make all CWC events. I did hear it was awesome and very well organized.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

5959HH said:


> 8 weeks is the optimal age to bring a new puppy home. I’ve lost count of the number of German Shepherd Dogs I’ve had under my roof over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow  what a beautiful GSD


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

CDS Services said:


> Well I thought I saw and AK picture, maybe not. But on my AK the hour hand does not line up with the lumed triangle at the 12 position. Had it adjusted on warranty.


No I double checked and see no alignment issues with am AK and suspect any perception to the contrary would be the result of parallax error with the iPhone picture.


----------



## wjtuinstra (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## G20KM (Oct 26, 2021)

FIRST POST

Tudor GMT. Lovely piece - still back and forth about the thickness 😬


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still rocking the polar ExpII
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those ears Brice, he’s going to be a boss dog! Can’t wait to see him grow up.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Congrats on Magnus the Magnificent.
> 
> BTW, missed you at the CWC/Raleigh Red Bar GTG at W-S. It was a well put together affair.


I really wanted to make it as well. My family situation just doesn’t allow me to get out quit yet. Glad you guys had fun.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

58 Blue today,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Love those ears Brice, he’s going to be a boss dog! Can’t wait to see him grow up.


Thanks  he cracks me up. He’ll be a big buy so I gotta make sure I stay the boss


----------



## ayeteael (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## ayeteael (Feb 10, 2021)

Woops, wrong thread, gents. My bad.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Pelagos. Light and fast.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks  he cracks me up. He’ll be a big buy so I gotta make sure I stay the boss


Dang right, you know the drill.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Spunwell said:


> I really wanted to make it as well. My family situation just doesn’t allow me to get out quit yet. Glad you guys had fun.


It was really nice event. Toms of awesome watches. Grand Seiko was there with a lot of pieces on display. Really good time. Can’t wait for the next one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Magnus makes the best background mate for the Polar!
Dave 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

My first Tudor, finally found one of these at an AD, had to buy it...


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

AK. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

9th day with the . It could be my only watch if I had to keep one only. 
Magnus says hi  he’s already changed so much and got taller in 9 days


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> 9th day with the . It could be my only watch if I had to keep one only.
> Magnus says hi  he’s already changed so much and got taller in 9 days



Absolutely love the polar explorer ii. The only rolex that still looks like a tool watch. Imo


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blackbay98 said:


> Absolutely love the polar explorer ii. The only rolex that still looks like a tool watch. Imo


Yeah and it’s a tough watch. Mine has been well worn and has scars but runs like a charm


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah and it’s a tough watch. Mine has been well worn and has scars but runs like a charm



My buddy got one after going into the army. Payed around 4k for it. He has put some miles on that watch and still looks amazing.


----------



## KermitGang (Sep 30, 2021)

FL410 said:


> My first Tudor, finally found one of these at an AD, had to buy it...
> View attachment 16203668


Great looking watch!


----------



## ronhan (Jan 20, 2017)

Cellini... for the whole week!








Regards, Ron


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date Ref. 1530


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)

JustAbe said:


> Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date Ref. 1530
> View attachment 16206128


Love the oyster-quartz looking case. Almost like a VC Overseas. Wish it were a 40mm.


----------



## BentArm6 (Feb 9, 2017)

My 5513 over the Sierras.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## parkjam1 (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)

Newest addition to the collection and having a hard time taking it off!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## AOYE (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

DJ36 on Sunday October 31st


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Pumpkin patina for today,


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tudor Black Bay Burgundy it is.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Blue is very versatile.


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Tudor Jumbo to start November


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

BB58 for the start of the new week & month ,


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK Monday to start November


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

I am probably going to fail but I am going to try a "watchfast" and only wear this watch the whole month of November.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

I need to go back to Rolex but.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

This again. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

All whips out for service!! I like to do them all together!! 👍😷


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sub check in 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## KermitGang (Sep 30, 2021)

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Trying the 58 on waxed canvas, I kinda dig it. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Batman today 
Fall weather has crept in so flannels come out


----------



## 20syl_m (Nov 4, 2021)

5513 gilt dial !


----------



## earthquake_glue (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy Deepavali! I am wearing my life partner's Tudor Glamour date with opaline dial and diamond markers for the festival of light. 

Wrist roll: 




















Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

New photo same watch.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

BB58 back in the bracelet!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

HAGW guys.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Wools (Feb 28, 2016)

Wearing my Black Bay 58 Navy Blue today on a custom racing tan strap.

After several weeks of just G-Shocks it’s nice to have a palette cleanser. 🥰


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy fabulous Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Clevername (Dec 28, 2018)

Picked up a Coke insert. Holy moly I like it so much more than the Pepsi in person. I’m a convert


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## rspeir (Aug 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)

View attachment 16223210


----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## mtandw (Nov 7, 2021)

Old sub 16800


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Miura & Daytona





























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Good (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

e


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

Come on you spurs!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

The coolest part of this photo (to me) is that you can see the etched crown, which I would never have noticed if I haden't zoomed in to look and make sure you couldn't see the serial number on the inside of the bezel, which I had no idea was there until the other day when I zoomed in on another picture to look to see if I'd ding'd the watch when I banged it on something. Of course, I'd never know any of this if it weren't for digital photography and a big 27" monitor, because my eyes aren't what they used to be... but anyway, the etched crown is pretty cool, eh?


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This today…



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John_Luca (Nov 5, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## 6_2_6_4 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## John_Luca (Nov 5, 2021)

Oldie but goodie throwback


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Classics Today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## earthquake_glue (Jan 20, 2014)

I think today was the last good weather day round these parts.


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Spot the stickers!! 😵😉🤣


----------



## mkt3000 (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

The 79090 is bright blue white when the sun hits it directly.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

11 days in a row with the Desk Nationale. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

BB 36 S&G


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

OmegaGateway said:


> View attachment 16228938


Zoom in for full effect 😉


----------



## ayeteael (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Remembering today🙏🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday and happy Veterans Day. Thank you.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)

fgarian said:


> View attachment 16223211





fgarian said:


> View attachment 16223211


my wife and I vacation watches for the week


----------



## rmorin (Oct 9, 2017)

Hiking in Hawaii


----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

At Wild/Golden Knights game


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

The GMT today. It's Pandarus's favorite!


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Modern version of my first Rolex, 1956 Oyster Perpetual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

At the Shin Lin magic show.


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Haven’t posted here for a while, waiting for my flight…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91Greyhound (May 9, 2007)

I just put on my 1675 for the week….was planning to wear something else this week, but the date was on 12, so I figured she wanted to be worn!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Just got it a couple hours ago


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Duplicate


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Duplicate again sorry


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

SD4k today on Crown & Buckle.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

DJ36 today


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great Sunday


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy F1 Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Eveningwear


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Same SD4k with a different C&B. Love these straps. Finally found something that works with the SD to my liking.


----------



## joedevivre (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrimpk (Nov 26, 2018)

My 126610LN!


----------



## skrimpk (Nov 26, 2018)

Accidentally double posted, how do you remove comments?


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Day 16. Hoping to make it all month. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🎄✌🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

I found this hiding in the sock drawer ,


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

ii


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Giving it a go on a new strap today.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#LosAngeles #Op







*


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yesterday










Today


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

This one today. 










May go with this for tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

mario1971 said:


>


Good to see this one got some wrist time despite the Pepsi’s presence Mario. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

KaVo8 said:


> Good to see this one got some wrist time despite the Pepsi’s presence Mario.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost four years ago, I had a choice of Batman or Pepsi. Batman was my first choice for a reason.


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

925 on PhenomeNato bond strap, and an old fashioned for dessert:


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

In its natural habitat , desk diving ,


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

Biue Tudor Snowflake Sub MN 79


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Trying to go Bond with an SD4k.


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

http://imgur.com/Bi1K45S


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Classic this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benzsiam (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

58 Saturday


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

From last night!


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

http://imgur.com/pGZoKhP


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

mario1971 said:


>


Lovely watch and shot! Congrats 

Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday cheers 😄👍🏼😷😊🖖🏼🙏🏼


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

This one


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hasn’t left the wrist since it’s arrival.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

The P01 for this after noon. Cheers


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Trying to go Bond with an SD4k.


That is one of the nicest Bond straps. Watch is beautiful.


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

On an adventure in a corn maze. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Date night


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Still the BB58. A watch podcast I listen to started No Change November so I figured Id try it. 22 days, 8 to go. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Gold Sub today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## It's Hedley (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Blue Monday,


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

http://imgur.com/osdRYGK


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Double posted


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄😀😊Tuesday 😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5thLegion (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## 5thLegion (Mar 9, 2010)

So excited I double posted


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

5thLegion said:


> So excited I double posted


Haha! Any man says it hasn’t happened to him is probably lying 😂😂😂

Already dropped this pic in a Wruw thread in public
forum but since it fits this thread OP 30mm today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Today I am wearing something that came in the mail today - my first ever Rolex. It’s 1965 OP with a tropical dial (Which is really difficult to photograph with my phone apparently).


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving  
ExpII for me today. 
Walk. 
Turkey.
Nap. 
Movie 


























Magnus says


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday and happy Thanksgiving









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

http://imgur.com/BxGFqZO


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving 
... 1680 Beater ...


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to those of us in the States!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Bought this earlier to add to my 58 and my wife's 1926.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Benzsiam (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ExpII today again


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work on a break!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## kayvondn (Mar 16, 2021)

Benzsiam said:


> View attachment 16262078


Love this dial 🤌

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

Date or no date...


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)

Kermit today


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

total eclipse


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

http://imgur.com/b3eGvER


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Beautiful beach day with the fam…super nice out. Popped on the super comfortable mn.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Old-school Pepsi!! At work on a break!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

NEO vintage 14270 & Penhaligons Hammam Bouquet


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Snow time


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

http://imgur.com/GqnU5jw


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Pretty much every day









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rolex GMT Master II


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

My bb58 for the 29th day in a row. I love it but I am looking forward to Wed and changing it up.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









AK today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

One more day and something else tomorrow.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)

Rolex 116000 OP, Silver Sunburst dial with Explorer hands. Very cool piece.


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman on the wrist today


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


There are only a handful of watches that still hit me like a lightning bolt when I see them, and this one is one of them. I love mine, and yours looks like it has aged perfectly!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

Wearing a Tudor for the first time. About to drop a video review after a week’s wear!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yesterday:










Today:


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sub










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilarbe (Oct 12, 2020)

My good and trusty Rolex Explorer II 2018


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Dinner switch


----------



## ppluissz (Oct 6, 2020)

Lets go!









Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Glock2710 said:


> Sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 14060, Rancourt Beefrolls?


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Spunwell said:


> Nice 14060, Rancourt Beefrolls?


Yes, good eye. They are my top pick for the office and pair just as well with jeans. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewt (Mar 13, 2020)

Lazy aged Sub 5513


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Out for a drive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Rolex op34 olive green


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Pelagos has been my grail for quite some time. Just arrived today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

youknowmyKEEZ said:


> Pelagos has been my grail for quite some time. Just arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. It’s a fantastic watch that’s so legible, comfortable, and unique. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

Threw the steel back on the 16610


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hope everyone has a superb Saturday!!!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Day 1 after getting it yesterday


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

youknowmyKEEZ said:


> Pelagos has been my grail for quite some time. Just arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Video card probably cost more than the watch...(?)
Love your new Pelagos, congratulations!


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

youknowmyKEEZ said:


> Pelagos has been my grail for quite some time. Just arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations 👏🏼👏🏼👍🏼. Enjoy.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday greetings 😊😷👋🏼👋🏼. Enjoy your day and watches👍🏼🎄


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Super-psyched to watch Portland in Western Conference Finals (vs Salt Lake) today! Go Timbers!!!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well this happened today. I picked it up from my AD unexpectedly this afternoon and I’m so psyched. Size is great  
L2L isn’t an issue at all and my wrist is not even 7”. Wears better than the 10 Pelagos I had before


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well this happened today. I picked it up from my AD unexpectedly this afternoon and I’m so psyched. Size is great
> L2L isn’t an issue at all and my wrist is not even 7”. Wears better than the 10 Pelagos I had before


Huge congrats! Looks amazing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Glock2710 said:


> Huge congrats! Looks amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks  I can’t believe i got it before year end. Was really hoping for a MN21 but ADs aren’t getting many. 
I’m a happy frenchy


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well this happened today. I picked it up from my AD unexpectedly this afternoon and I’m so psyched. Size is great
> L2L isn’t an issue at all and my wrist is not even 7”. Wears better than the 10 Pelagos I had before


Looks great, perfect size. Congrats very much!


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

A bit more dressy.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else ?
My new Pelagos MN21 ️


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Furball said:


> Looks great, perfect size. Congrats very much!


Thanks. I’m over the moon


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I freakin love this Pelagos, can’t get enough of it


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

👍


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## vultures78 (Aug 25, 2008)

Pelagos LHD - 2017 last couple of weeks


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Installing navigational beacons for Santa's sleigh


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Pelagos FXD but on a DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas. I am digging this


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Back in the office today.


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Pelagos FXD but on a DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas. I am digging this


That’s a really eye catching and appropriate combination in my opinion. There’s ruggedness to it. I’m glad that you’re enjoying your new watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PeterToronto said:


> That’s a really eye catching and appropriate combination in my opinion. There’s ruggedness to it. I’m glad that you’re enjoying your new watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I am surprised how much I like it, definitely more than I expected. It does so seem appropriate and I enjoy that rugged look. 
The watch overall is a hit for me


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Pelagos FXD on the canvas singlepass and love the rugged look but it also wears so well.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Pelagos FXD on canvas


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Slumming it again... 🙄 😉 🤪


----------



## Ums (Aug 17, 2020)

Picked up my first Tudor today, absolutely in love with the quality.

A Rolex is next once I achieve a big milestone and the funds to justify, but this Black By 58 will be giving me some good company in the meantime.


----------



## nasser80 (Dec 27, 2017)

finally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sub Sunday…. Well it’s actually it’s Sub everyday for me. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)

Love breaking out this one for holiday parties.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

What a great day! Celebrating anyone but Hamilton!!!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Deep dish today


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a marvelous Monday, and stay safe and healthy, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

While the Rolex is currently being repaired


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Sunday was my last day wearing this Jumbo Oysterdate, my younger son graduates from UF this weekend and it is his graduation gift, I have put together a nice kit, two bracelets oyster and jubilee, a second movement with a black dial , hands and it's own crown, plus a signed strap and buckle, in a double box set, with a SD wallet/calendar with a bracelet tool to boot  I am trying to compensate a little bit for his older brother having received my Submariner when he graduated in 2018.


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Pelagos FXD on canvas today


----------



## Dan.B (Dec 27, 2016)

Black Bay Bronze on leather today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Making a teeth cleaning a little more bearable…


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Mickey said:


> Making a teeth cleaning a little more bearable…
> View attachment 16300192


And fancy shirts a little brighter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Hard to beat for a usable everyday thing. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Enjoyed the SubDate yesterday but REX will always be king. Long Live the King!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Everyday until I find something that I think suits my lifestyle better.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Pelagos FXD MN21 on a C&B Chevron singlepass 
A tough of red to complete the Blue-Blanc-Rouge French flag 
I love this watch so much. 

I’ll keep trying different combos and sharing photos.


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16301898


That’s a fine looking watch. Wow! You don’t see these too often. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Giving this a try and a Public Service Announcement…

I wonder how many people are walking around with stickers still on their Submariner 😭🤦🏼‍♂️

The center link of the clasp has an almost undetectable sticker on it… I was almost that guy. 😩😩😩


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

The old Datejust.


----------



## Werdboya (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ferrin said:


> View attachment 16303714


On of the greatest bezels ever. I wish they made that again 40mm please.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Mickey® said:


> On of the greatest bezels ever. I wish they made that again 40mm please.
> 
> View attachment 16303773


Yachtmaster is the closest, looks bit bulky though 😜


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

ferrin said:


> Yachtmaster is the closest, looks bit bulky though 😜


The bezel is for sure why I bought my first YM. I got tired of the washed out look of the Platinum dial. Very one dimensional.

OH...you need to wash that before we send someone over to take it from you!!! 😉


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Some snow today









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Mickey® said:


> The bezel is for sure why I bought my first YM. I got tired of the washed out look of the Platinum dial. Very one dimensional.
> 
> OH...you need to wash that before we send someone over to take it from you!!! 😉


Beautiful watch though


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

.









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## It's Hedley (Nov 11, 2021)

My one and only...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Pelagos FXD MN21 on an old blue Toxicnato


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Still giving this a go...

I have to admit although blasphemous to some but for 7.25" wrist...I wish they would've improved the lugs as they did but left it it 40mm and kept the lugs at 20mm. 😱 - And the proof is in my 116710ln.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Picked up a new crown and buckle chevron strap. I’m digging it.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

I’ve worn all three throughout the day











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Still trying to bond...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Batman this morning after neglecting it the last couple of weeks with the FXD arrival 
Have a great Sunday.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## watchfreak74 (Jul 25, 2019)

Sd









Στάλθηκε από το M2101K6G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mtandw (Nov 7, 2021)

mtandw said:


> Old sub 16800
> 
> View attachment 16223325


Thanks all


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## southtone (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Pelagos FXD MN21 on an old blue Toxicnato





RustyBin5 said:


>


I truthfully did not like this release at first…but it’s really growing on me. Very nice!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## ronhan (Jan 20, 2017)

Cellini 5115


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

Tudor leather strap was delivered this AM. I’ll swap it out later today, anxious to see the quality!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

All I could do to wear Sub over GMT II…


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## SMPc (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

dupe.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

Wednesday wrist shot with the Tudor Pelagos FXD


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

technovox said:


> Wednesday wrist shot with the Tudor Pelagos FXD
> 
> View attachment 16314934


What strap is this? Great combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

alas26 said:


> What strap is this? Great combo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Strap is a black Perlon from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

226570


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## EekTheCat (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Festivus
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

Tudor Thursday with the Pelagos FXD.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

I took the Datejust for a stroll today as it was so pretty outside. Good for it to get some sun


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Langkawi island retreat

















Sorry for the stretch wrapped , just got it last night and not yet removed.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hope you find what you're looking for beneath the tree


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)

L
Sitting by the pool hoping I wrapped everything for Christmas. Merry Christmas y’all!


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello guys!
Here with my Explorer II waiting christmas eve.

Cheers!!!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Merry Christmas eve Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

Two MNs side by side.


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

Black Bay Bronze.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Polar White seems appropo for me all day today...Merry Xmas folks!!!..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas  









Waiting for everyone to get up and open presents so americano ️ on the patio with Magnus.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Merry Christmas Brice!
….and Magnus


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Merry Christmas









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Merry Christmas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Merry Christmas folks 😊😷🎄✌🏼🙏🏼⛄


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

Christmas with Chemex, coffee, and the FXD MN21. Happy Holidays to y'all out there! 🎄


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking your canvas strap. Nice combo! Who made the strap?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

technovox said:


> I'm liking your canvas strap. Nice combo! Who made the strap?


Thank you. It’s an old singlepass from DrunkArtStraps


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Been wearing a Stowa MO for the last few months, missed my sub-c date! 

Merry crimbo all!









Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

I committed to wearing green for the week, great day for it!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

OG BB58 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I had breakfast outside in a t-shirt  crazy Christmas weather, but after some exploring I found Christmas snow 










No watches were harmed in the making of this photo 



We have rinse off 










That lume though


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Boxing Day & happy Kwanza!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## carl.ola.larsson (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Tea Time


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kgbzz1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Rolex Sub 41 (124060)


----------



## Burticle (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 16323554
> View attachment 16323555
> View attachment 16323556
> View attachment 16323557
> ...


We can call it the WUS-2022 Picnic and have it right there on the lawn.

What date works for you?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

The new SubDate has been taking over my life… Had to wear this to prove I’m of strong will. 😂🤦🏼‍♂️😂


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> We can call it the WUS-2022 Picnic and have it right there on the lawn.
> 
> What date works for you?


Those photos are from Salt Creek Beach Park here in Dana Point, California


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay 58 Blue.


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Countdown bezel ftw, because babysitting a microwave is for the birds 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the ExpII


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

I’ve turned into a one trick pony!


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Mickey said:


> I’ve turned into a one trick pony!
> 
> View attachment 16327066


The Sub is the kind of watch that can do that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chalupa Batman (Sep 5, 2014)

updated... am bad at photo attachments


----------



## Chalupa Batman (Sep 5, 2014)

My ~ 3 week old Wimbledon. Its my daily right now, regardless of attire.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

V serial today ,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD MN21 on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass 


That lume


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr Robert, is that appricot jam on your toast?


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy last Thursday of 2021









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

I am wearing my new Kermit during day but switching to Daytona this evening




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time4Good (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## 91Greyhound (May 9, 2007)

For the end of 2021 and the first week of 2022, I’m wearing my 1675 on an oyster bracelet. I normally wear it on a jubilee bracelet but this week I am opting for a more sporty look! Happy New Year everyone!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Happy new year everyone 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wishing all the very best of 2022🥂😊😷🎉✌🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy last Friday of 2021









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Last day of the year is a good day for my AK


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Been wearing my new Sub41 since before Christmas but put this on today. WOW it never disappoints...so comfortable. The case and jubilee like butter....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oops  wrong thread. 
I’ll have my GMTII on later


----------



## Heavy_Wrist (Oct 27, 2013)

Last pickup of the year! Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Happy New Year watch.








Photo credit: Tudor


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy New Year everyone,


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a Happy and better 2022🎉😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy & healthy new year









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy New Year


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy New Year
 

Closed 2021 with the GMTII and started 2022 with it as well.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy New Years to all!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

This one has ruined me...I'm done fighting it's greatness.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy first Sunday of 2022!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy first Monday of 2022









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD MN21 to kick off the first work week of 2022.


----------



## sigma812 (Aug 14, 2020)

Air-King today....


----------



## Dean_Clevername (Dec 28, 2018)

16710 in a very unexpected significant snowfall. It was 60° yesterday here in DC.


----------



## Dean_Clevername (Dec 28, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pelagos FXD MN21 to kick off the first work week of 2022.


AWESOME strap choice. These things are very tempting. If I walk into the AD and see one, I might have some explaining to do to my wife when I get home


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dean_Clevername said:


> AWESOME strap choice. These things are very tempting. If I walk into the AD and see one, I might have some explaining to do to my wife when I get home


Thank you  lol  if you see one just sitting in the case Do Buy it


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer (Apr 25, 2018)

Wish lighting was better...


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy first Tuesday of 2022









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Tuesday 😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Day 3 w/ the Submariner


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I was going to wear something else but the pull from the Pelagos FXD  was too strong to resist  so here it is, still on the DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Although I've really loved the new SubDate 41...this is still Rex. LONG LIVE THE KING!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy first Wednesday of 2022









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Ubehebe crater


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The trusty 58 ,


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Like a simple watch, but it has something in it.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## AMM1959 (Oct 31, 2019)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Thursday


And to you as well. We'll make it two of a kind. Patience with my local AD had a positive outcome. They do exist!


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono


----------



## THFCJohn (Mar 19, 2016)

…a bit worried about this guy eyeing up my GMT to tell the truth😧😅


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

THFCJohn said:


> …a bit worried about this guy eyeing up my GMT to tell the truth
> 
> View attachment 16348152


Beware of the Rolex rippers...

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## THFCJohn (Mar 19, 2016)

GreatScott said:


> Beware of the Rolex rippers...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Indicative of the sad times we’re living in I’m afraid.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Same old for me. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine (Apr 18, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

THFCJohn said:


> Indicative of the sad times we’re living in I’m afraid.


The “times” are just fine. It’s more indicative of the “sad people” who believe they should take/cause harm to others. I couldn’t give rat’s @ss if they were starving, they still need to be civil. If starving and one sees a person wearing a Rolex, they can approach that person and ask for some help … I would bet they would get it. Of course, these thieves are not starving (other than morally). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastsidecomix (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## stevebarajas18 (May 19, 2017)

Happy Friday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Just got back in rotation. One of my favorites diver…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorin


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy sub Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Seriously considering on of these soon… 
If you don’t mind- what’s the thickness?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Recent addition!

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Monday morning office time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CerealK (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## staary5 (Nov 14, 2021)

Im wearing my Black Bay 58


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Kelso dunes


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

GMT in back garden , the joys of WFH .


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Pastrami


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

baodai6062 said:


> View attachment 16360212


Is that a new dial color? I don't see that color on the Rolex website.


----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)

Lagunatic said:


> Is that a new dial color? I don't see that color on the Rolex website.


No, that's the ice blue. The hour indices are a different color, which makes it look a little different.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## J Crew (Aug 3, 2012)

1969 Tudor Jumbo Oyster Prince w/ 18k bezel on the wrist today 😁


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Kermit:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

J Crew said:


> 1969 Tudor Jumbo Oyster Prince w/ 18k bezel on the wrist today


That’s a great looking watch. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

2001 14000M










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedeviling74 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

French MN Spec Ops   British Spy 
Battle of the Titanium divers


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamilgallp (12 mo ago)

Well, they say proportion is everything. My slender "Tim Mosso style" 6 3/8" wrist goes better with watches between 34-39mm, so I got the 124200 OP in black. It wears a bit smaller than previous 34mm OP versions as well as 34mm airkings, 34mm oysterdates like the 15223 and son on. I do like it but if I could go back in time I would have bought the 36mm version, maybe... i don't know LOL


----------



## jamilgallp (12 mo ago)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thing I really like about the 904L is that it doesn't have the greyish blue tone of 316L, it is more like a white hue. The only one that resembles is the "Seiko Ever Brilliant" patented steel used in some more expensive models. I dare not say it looks like white gold, but it is almost that, especially in a picture like that, I mean, outdoors. Nice Sub!!!


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

jamilgallp said:


> Well, they say proportion is everything. My slender "Tim Mosso style" 6 3/8" wrist goes better with watches between 34-39mm, so I got the 124200 OP in black. It wears a bit smaller than previous 34mm OP versions as well as 34mm airkings, 34mm oysterdates like the 15223 and son on. I do like it but if I could go back in time I would have bought the 36mm version, maybe... i don't know LOL
> 
> View attachment 16367427


I think the 34mm looks good on you. I may be biased though as I am currently wearing my vintage one 😉


----------



## jamilgallp (12 mo ago)

Beena said:


> I think the 34mm looks good on you. I may be biased though as I am currently wearing my vintage one 😉
> 
> View attachment 16367564


Really beautiful vintage OP. Is this one an 80's 1003? Amazing shape!


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

jamilgallp said:


> Really beautiful vintage OP. Is this one an 80's 1003? Amazing shape!


It’s a 1965 1002 with a tropical dial.

Here are a few more pics of it:


----------



## jamilgallp (12 mo ago)

Beena said:


> It’s a 1965 1002 with a tropical dial.
> 
> Here are a few more pics of it:
> 
> ...


NIce watch, near mint condition. Love the patina and the way it catches the light. It is as if it changes color according to the light and the environment. I have a similar one, but 1005, two tone, engine turned style bezel. IIRC 1965 was the year they change from 1560 to 1570. Mine is 1560 movement, serviced last year. Congrats, man!


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

jamilgallp said:


> NIce watch, near mint condition. Love the patina and the way it catches the light. It is as if it changes color according to the light and the environment. I have a similar one, but 1005, two tone, engine turned style bezel. IIRC 1965 was the year they change from 1560 to 1570. Mine is 1560 movement, serviced last year. Congrats, man!


It is in fantastic condition. You’re right about how the colour changes according to the light. For the most part the dial looks like almost black, but with a faint light sunburst effect in the middle. Then get it in bright sunlight an it’s a golden brown hue. It’s really beautiful.

Mine is also the 1560 movement. Apparently it has been serviced by the dealer who sold it to me but I’ll definitely have it done again either this year or next for my peace of mind and to get it regulated and tested for water resistance.


----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

1979 Air-King. The dial is a little tatty at the edge, but I love the way the blue looks in the sunlight.


----------



## jamilgallp (12 mo ago)

Beena said:


> It is in fantastic condition. You’re right about how the colour changes according to the light. For the most part the dial looks like almost black, but with a faint light sunburst effect in the middle. Then get it in bright sunlight an it’s a golden brown hue. It’s really beautiful.
> 
> Mine is also the 1560 movement. Apparently it has been serviced by the dealer who sold it to me but I’ll definitely have it done again either this year or next for my peace of mind and to get it regulated and tested for water resistance.


I would do the same, this piece deserves care! For watches that are only used occasionally and do not suffer abuse I follow 7-10 years between services. Regards. Junior.


----------



## jamilgallp (12 mo ago)

Rainy Daze said:


> View attachment 16367812
> 
> 
> 1979 Air-King. The dial is a little tatty at the edge, but I love the way the blue looks in the sunlight.


The tattier the better! We must take care of them but we also have to let them age. Nice AirKing! Lots of 34mm today!!!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamilgallp (12 mo ago)

Late eighties Oyster Date Two-Tone


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

Wearing the Sub today, leather strap


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Haven’t posted here in awhile. AK today.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamilgallp (12 mo ago)

It's amazing how a 50+ years old machine can be as accurate and reliable as the modern ones. Rolex 1965 Oyster Perpetual Ref. 1003, two-tone gold dial, gold dauphine hands, gold indexes, gold engine turned bezel, powered by the workhorse 1560 movement. Say hello to everybody! Nice week!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

My latest love


----------



## yobber76 (12 mo ago)

My 114060, gets half of my wrist time lately.


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

2edyson said:


> Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


Love it


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

214270 Explorer Mk2 today









Side shot same watch


----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## blaine (Apr 18, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tudor Black Bay for today.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

58 today ,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar ExpII today with some left over snow from Monday  






































Day lume always impressed on this one


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## maxmfs (Oct 25, 2017)

GMT Master II. All the way…


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SD4K today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTank (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Kusheba (12 mo ago)




----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dogsdinner (Jan 12, 2022)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday
> View attachment 16376467
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



IMO one of the nicest watches the company has ever made.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Giving the BLNR some well deserved wrist time.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


>


Nice shots


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Batman Tudor ???


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice shots


Thanks, Brice


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

Pelagos FXD on a Crown and Buckle strap today.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Rolex Oyster Royal Gold/stainless 1934-35 Ref 3121


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevebarajas18 (May 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

It’s ruined me. SubDate41


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DadLife (Jan 31, 2021)

Newest acquisition.


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## SiDave (May 6, 2013)

With coffee earlier today. I’m terrible with updating the date window.


----------



## Toonight (12 mo ago)




----------



## smellody (Apr 23, 2012)

http://imgur.com/DFibVFz


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday check in 😊😷👍🏼🙏🏼✌🏼


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Cooking breakfast this morning with the Datejust


----------



## pichi826 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## distinguish1906 (Mar 23, 2020)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## distinguish1906 (Mar 23, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday blues. Have a great day😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

New to me Yachtmaster circa 2005









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Santé 😋


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🍷


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## kolender (Jul 20, 2010)

Enjoyed my BB58 all day, but back in the box since I’m at the gym


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

kolender said:


> Enjoyed my BB58 all day, but back in the box since I’m at the gym


Picture or it didn’t happen.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

today Newspaper 
Speaking about AP muséum.


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

I just want to drop this here


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Have a great Saturday y'all!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Pelagos FXD on canvas today


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

OP Blue, my first (and only) Rolex


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Under the radar old school yachtmaster circa 2005









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

Started my day with this one…


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Latest BB pickup, and the first non-Omega with a METAS cert


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

V serial ,


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Submarinen 126610LN.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> Latest BB pickup, and the first non-Omega with a METAS cert
> View attachment 16401397


Black Bay on the dial is such a nice touch on this one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Rommelh23 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## eastsidecomix (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD MN21 on DrunkArtStraps canvas
One of my favorite combo ever.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorin


----------



## nim_rogh (12 mo ago)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the month with the BLNR, which hasn’t seen much wrist time the past month or two with the new Tudor FXD and Omega. It also often feels too dressy too so often stays in the watchbox as I’ve been working from home


----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Time4Good (Dec 22, 2019)

Tudor 5B on Rubber B


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Polar ExpII today with some left over snow from Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I regret not buying one years ago.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

BLing said:


> View attachment 16403633
> 
> View attachment 16403634


So cool


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

TheHun said:


> Explorin


Do you mind sharing the locale (I am snowed in right now and could use some vicarious beach for the end of the tunnel)?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The weather is checked today, I also worked a little with G-Shock in the garden. Now a favorite brand on the paw.


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore my ExpII today and every time I wear it I fall in love with it all over again. Still my fave. No other watch can touch it. 




























p


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

reeb said:


> View attachment 16419843


Looks great!


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD MN21  for #bluewatchmonday


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s such a great reference. It was underrated by too many when it was still in production. Thanks for sharing that image. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday check in 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black Bay Burgundy (Red) for today. Not long more to go to the weekend. Hope you chaps have a wonderful day.


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

Picked up two watches today; one used from WatchBox and one new from the local AD. I'll let you guess which is which.


----------



## Iguinli (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Love the dial in the sunshine!


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sometimes you have to slum it…


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Commandercody66 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## 5thLegion (Mar 9, 2010)

Out for a walk - beautiful day in TN.


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BaGyver (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

Friday FXD


----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Iguinli (Aug 6, 2021)

_







_


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Buddy2 (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16432580


Looks great!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Sub Sunday,


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Well ...at least of of 'em's a Rolex... 😁









😉🍻


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

College baseball time…


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pelagos FXD on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass


Nice! What NATO strap is that?


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchnc said:


> Nice! What NATO strap is that?


It’s not a nato. It’s a canvas singlepass strap


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

This..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pelagos FXD on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass


Nice pelagos gen Brice 
Looks so much nicer w/o date 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Vintage Rolex 16710*

*


  




*


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I’m still wearing the Pelagos FXD on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. I so love this watch and it works great on canvas singlepass


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

unsub073 said:


>


I’m digging this


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Nice pelagos gen Brice
> Looks so much nicer w/o date
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Merci beaucoup Alex. I’m des qu’elle était annoncée l’an dernier, je savais qu’il me la fallait cette MN  mais je ne m’attendais pas à l’aimer autant que ça.


----------



## Bobcat Sig (Feb 19, 2020)

A long weekend in Telluride, I sported my Polar. The skiing was entirely mediocre due to nearly a month without snow, but the views were spectacular.


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

First check in here, though there are now 2 Tudors in the collection.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

New Forstner jubilee arrived today!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Nekhyludov (Jan 26, 2021)

Decided to put a purple tweed strap on my Harrod's BB to complete the purple, green and gold motif for Mardi Gras season.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy beer o'clock









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangem2 (11 mo ago)

Bobcat Sig said:


> A long weekend in Telluride, I sported my Polar. The skiing was entirely mediocre due to nearly a month without snow, but the views were spectacular.
> 
> View attachment 16438022


Beautiful watch, the backdrop isnt too bad either.


----------



## Bobcat Sig (Feb 19, 2020)

Tangem2 said:


> Beautiful watch, the backdrop isnt too bad either.


Indeed. It certainly helped since it's been nearly a month since they received any snow.


----------



## Tangem2 (11 mo ago)

Bobcat Sig said:


> Indeed. It certainly helped since it's been nearly a month since they received any snow.


I’m in northern Vermont and we have had a pretty weak season so far as well. We had a nice storm last week that brought about 15 inches but all the others have been less than 6 inches.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey® said:


> College baseball time…
> 
> View attachment 16435517


Still around ….nice watch


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

This one:


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

Desk diving ⚓🥽


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar ExpII, my #1 watch 🤍

















I love this thing


----------



## ronhan (Jan 20, 2017)

Sub for the beginning weekend!








Regards, Ron


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

hot day for some rootbeer 🍻


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

6426


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar ExpII


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Some 79090 blue today from 89 .


----------



## Iguinli (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## vladdythegeek (Jun 26, 2014)

16570










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Pelly back on bracelet









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Not one to ever wear white dial in winter but “suns out blings out”! Time for more baseball…


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## runhmc (Oct 19, 2021)

Brisman said:


> I decided to wear my 2006 Sea Dweller today as it may be moving on soon.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


 wearing the Classisc Sub! Love this watch!


----------



## runhmc (Oct 19, 2021)

TheHun said:


> Sub
> View attachment 16452298


Very "cool"


----------



## runhmc (Oct 19, 2021)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic Icon!


----------



## runhmc (Oct 19, 2021)

raja_3012 said:


>


 Nice Photo!


----------



## runhmc (Oct 19, 2021)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy beer o'clock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's always Beer O'clock somewhere. Nice watch!


----------



## runhmc (Oct 19, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16430385


Love the Smiley!


----------



## runhmc (Oct 19, 2021)

CPRwatch said:


> Sub Sunday,
> View attachment 16434175


Nice Patina which year is that?


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

runhmc said:


> Nice Patina which year is that?


Thank you , it’s from 81 .


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

M.N.21 ⚓


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorin


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Trojanbybirth (Aug 8, 2017)

No fancy location, just my desk. #226570










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been a while so decided to give the BLNR some love today


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Wearing the trusty black bay today.


----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TheHun said:


> Sub
> View attachment 16452298


Great background with that piece

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Joseit0 (Jul 6, 2020)

My recently acquired Tudor BBB58


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the BLNR today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutbeem (Jan 26, 2021)

Tudor BB GMT today with my new Bospherous Leather canvas strap.


----------



## Z51Coupe (11 mo ago)

GMT on leather strap


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

Trojanbybirth said:


> No fancy location, just my desk. #226570
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this one


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

Heaviest watch ever…platinum day date ii love this thing.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

LV today ,


----------



## Klip88 (Nov 20, 2020)

This is today but I’ve been lazy and haven’t fixed the date hey it’s turns at noon LOL


----------



## Nekhyludov (Jan 26, 2021)

Tudor North Flag today.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yesterday 











Today


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Pray for Ukraine









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

1996 purple tropic dial unpolished 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

Wearing my YM2!









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Pray for Ukraine









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayock (12 mo ago)

New purchase from my AD


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

It’s a stay by the fire kind of day.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22 (12 mo ago)

Whichever one the good day Rolex god AD blesses me with someday


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Brny11 (Mar 11, 2016)

raja_3012 said:


>


Need to know where I can get those dice? Pls and thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## vaisforlovers (Jan 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Good (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

mario1971 said:


>


beauty!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastsidecomix (Dec 12, 2021)

Wearing my all time favorite of the bunch today....


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday 
#prayforUkraine









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze (bought June 2020) with stretchy MN strap.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my Pelagos FXD today


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## zchauvin (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kept the Pelagos FXD MN21 ️ on the wrist today.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## eastsidecomix (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rotation back to the Black Bay for today. The true Black Bay, the one that started it all.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Tudor Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

sd4k


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Vincenzo in the North (Aug 21, 2021)

Why has the price of the Air King gone mental?


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)

http://imgur.com/TcRof3Q


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A late start this Sunday across the " pond".
Top day to all
Dave


----------



## ckim52 (Jan 18, 2016)

Throwback classic!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Rolex has made many nice watches. One of the most universal ones here.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

My new Tudor BB S&G on some killer leather shoes !


----------



## angtfuz (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

MotoGP season opener in Qatar, and a cool watch.
Happy Monday!


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Furball said:


> View attachment 16482930
> 
> 
> MotoGP season opener in Qatar, and a cool watch.
> Happy Monday!


and not a good result for our French champion...


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Tinok (Dec 15, 2018)

My view.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sd4k


----------



## Nekhyludov (Jan 26, 2021)

DJ 41 on a Cascadia black lizard strap.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## piratebar (Dec 10, 2014)

When in doubt I always fall back on my 16700 GMT. It was my first and will always be my favorite!


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

Programming with this 16234 on.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

1960 ref. 1625


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

214270 still my all time favorite watch


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Wearing the old Datejust this afternoon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One of my favorite watches. 
The Pelagos FXD MN21 ️


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## dwang0725 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

TGIF


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Double posting for the day but couldn’t help to be excited over the just received Rubber B straps for my SD4K, the fit is perfect!


----------



## pensandwatches (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brny11 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 SD4K today


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## GeSpot (11 mo ago)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Black Bay kind of day.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## angtfuz (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

GeSpot said:


> View attachment 16496254


Wouldn’t it be cool if Rolex revived this model with a high-end quartz movement and sell it for like $4,500? I’m sure the forums would go berserk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Date 15210









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Decided to give the BLNR some attention, I’ve not worn it much the last few months.


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

You can never go wrong with a classic.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Two-tone Tudor Glamour Date this Thursday, day 4 of my white watch week.


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday and happy St. Patrick's Day









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

New shoes for St. Paddy's Day!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## angtfuz (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

never too early for root beer 🍺


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Just picked up my Tudor Harrods Black Bay after an 8 month wait, love it. 😃


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

New arrival!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PO1..
Not everyone's favourite. 
My only Tudor though and it is very comfortable. 
Top day all
Dave


----------



## mrenvy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day Clive..
Still think my Explorer's are a tad small but still love wearing..HAGWE 
Dave


----------



## Halkier (11 mo ago)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

bounce said:


> Just picked up my Tudor Harrods Black Bay after an 8 month wait, love it. 😃
> View attachment 16505744
> 
> View attachment 16505743
> ...


Ohhhhhh that definitely pops 😎👍


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)

double post


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Z51Coupe (11 mo ago)

My everyday watch


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Carusoracer46 (Dec 28, 2017)

gigiplastic said:


> On Good old sub 14060m on a miniture wrist.


Very nice and clean Submariner.


----------



## Carusoracer46 (Dec 28, 2017)

ddaly12 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tiger sighting. Very nice dial combination.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Carusoracer46 said:


> Tiger sighting. Very nice dial combination.


Thanks brotha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

Wore the BB S&G to the symphony last night


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Getting accustomed to this beauty.


----------



## Brny11 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

Batchelor22 said:


> Getting accustomed to this beauty.
> View attachment 16510476


Nice! LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## CMartinEnt (Nov 23, 2019)

Today it is my 18206 with MOP dial with diamond markers.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD on a Horween pit moss leather singlepass


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Not pepsi


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Forgot to switch to the Garmin, day 40 on the hill this season!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Tudor Black Bay 36 for Day 4 (Tudor Thursday) of my black watch week.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L216 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi everyone...
Been a very long time since I posted. I think my last post was prob 10+ years. WOW...


----------



## SMPc (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Biguk997 (Aug 31, 2018)

My BB58! waiting for the first scratch so I can stop babying it.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Tackman (Aug 27, 2021)

Just picked up this cheapie new beater. I am digging the LHD way more than I thought.


----------



## piratebar (Dec 10, 2014)

So many watches to choose from, but I always come back to my first and my favorite.... the 16700.


----------



## GeSpot (11 mo ago)




----------



## GeSpot (11 mo ago)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

P01










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## F18 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

116600


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to this classic


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

Granddad's 16030


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Back from service at my AD!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with my GMT Master II


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Nekhyludov (Jan 26, 2021)

Put the DJ41 on a Colareb Verona strap in Navy blue this week.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

First post.... Wearing a 116520 today. I'm new to the forum. I'm into old watches, (Gruens, Hamilton, Elgin, Bulova....as well as new ones...Omega...Rolex. Anxious to learn a bit from all of you.￼


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Barney Green (May 24, 2017)

FuzeDude said:


> First post.... Wearing a 116520 today. I'm new to the forum. I'm into old watches, (Gruens, Hamilton, Elgin, Bulova....as well as new ones...Omega...Rolex. Anxious to learn a bit from all of you.￼


You should never be anxious to learn. Can' teach an old dog new tricks? Not true, my own dog prooves this...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Taken for an IG challenge, "PALM SHOT" ...of course it had to be a ROLEX today 😁😉 🍻


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

The sub.


----------



## ZCT (Jul 30, 2015)

Apparently how we do things now. 😂


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## one4wrist (Oct 21, 2021)

New and loving it


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## jeffjkim (10 mo ago)

Vintage Prince Oysterdate.


----------



## fatbackribs (10 mo ago)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NWA  
The new Reverse GMT 

Thanks to the Rolex Creative heads and the watch Gods for making this dream a reality.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> NWA
> The new Reverse GMT
> 
> Thanks to the Rolex Creative heads and the watch Gods for making this dream a reality.


This is hilarious . 

I actually did the same thing yesterday with my Sub, to try to visualize how the new lefty GMT would look on the wrist. My personal opinion is that it will probably not look as awkward in real life as compared to the release photos. 

Anyway, back to regularly scheduled programming. Wearing my Sub today, of course. (Old photo)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing my recently discontinued 116900 Air King today.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Daytime & Evening covered....


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Tentimes (Sep 29, 2021)

My Airking...


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My Tudor Blue Sub. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing my discontinued Air King one more day.


----------



## pfad (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)

Tudor on a nomos strap


----------



## RLFierro (Aug 31, 2010)

Waited a Long time for this one.


----------



## distinguish1906 (Mar 23, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)

3 watch, 7 beer kinda day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just a man and his best friend enjoying coffee in the morning cold fresh air. Birds singing. Sun out. Gorgeous day. May you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## angtfuz (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got tri try these two new gmt today and wow I was impressed in person. I want that Pro 39mm but it is most definitely a bracelet watch as it’s plagued by the same lug/springbar deisgn as all BB. Horrible for straps 

























































I


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

House hunting today


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

Its just a date.... a datejust if you will!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## hokusai.chan (Jul 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

18K YG DJ36 today


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16540112


39mm Explorer Mark 2 still the best Rolex ever made IMO.


----------



## RLFierro (Aug 31, 2010)

Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLFierro (Aug 31, 2010)

Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Sitting on the back porch with the sub.


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD  still a top 3 favorite in my collection and perfect for #bluewatchmonday 

Have a great week


----------



## Nekhyludov (Jan 26, 2021)

DJ Monday


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## X-Tian (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

hobbled out in the rain/wind to grab a package, walked back in and was like... Whoa!!


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Seenovision (Jun 3, 2019)

My 79220B:


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

My newly acquired SD while watching a Blondie concert.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

zumzum5150 said:


> My newly acquired SD while watching a Blondie concert.
> 
> View attachment 16545448


Great looking SD!


----------



## RLFierro (Aug 31, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II 216570, my favorite watch, for my birthday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So good


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Monday
> View attachment 16543258
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


🤍 I always love seeing this beauty


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Polar Explorer II 216570, my favorite watch, for my birthday


Happy birthday!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> So good


I LOVE this watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

solesman said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a bunch. Should have taken a day off


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Polar Explorer II 216570, my favorite watch, for my birthday


Happy birthday!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

A toilet special


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

All I want, and for years now, is an Explorer II with a black bezel. I really thought that was coming after they updated to the 70 hour movement last year was it? Anyways.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## one4wrist (Oct 21, 2021)

My new one....


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

1961 Speedking


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Analog_81 (9 mo ago)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

226570


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Tudor P01 for today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SD4k


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Giving the old Datejust some wrist time this morning.


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Fire Boy (9 mo ago)

Happy DJ day!!!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Squaretail (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

The afternoon belongs to the sub.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Pelagos FXD  still a top 3 favorite in my collection and perfect for #bluewatchmonday
> 
> Have a great week


Great pictures. Who makes that strap?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blackbay98 said:


> Great pictures. Who makes that strap?


Hi
A local maker here using army or air force canvas bags. But he temporarily stopped taking orders.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Slowing down for the end of the day with a book.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Fire Boy (9 mo ago)

Blue Sundays


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The LV ,


----------



## Fire Boy (9 mo ago)

Monday Morning Sub Day!!!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Fire Boy (9 mo ago)

Left Hand Drive DJ lol


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

The sub.


----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FXD today ️ nice evening walk on the beach with the fam and pup


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## F18 (Mar 2, 2011)

Pepsi today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mario1971 said:


>


Wow


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

F18 said:


> View attachment 16563389
> Pepsi today!


Love this


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the FXD for pool time 

First time wearing it on the Tudor rubber singlepass that came with it, after 4 months. It looks good but doesn’t bend back tightly enough over the lugs bars for my taste. Not too bad though.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

obvious watch choice on a snowy day in April


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Catching up on some F1 before lights out



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR GMT / HARLEY DAVIDSON #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Off to Scotland for the weekend 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SD4k for yard detail today


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Hanging out around the house.


----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## F18 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

I heard that Green Color was the new Blue, so here we are.


----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## trustmeiamanengineer (Apr 25, 2018)

Did try on my FIlLs dj41, after i bought it for him at ad today.

He and i both love the comfort of jubilee, which really grows on you...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseit0 (Jul 6, 2020)

OG BB Chrono


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

For whatever reason this continues to be my go to Rolex.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## scott.french3 (12 mo ago)




----------



## F18 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## trustmeiamanengineer (Apr 25, 2018)

In the "happiest place in the world"...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

trustmeiamanengineer said:


> In the "happiest place in the world"...
> View attachment 16579301


Looks great where is it?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

At my breakfast table, but the suns out, I have a great coffee from my new machine, so a pretty happy place as well.

Oh……..snap………..by the way.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer (Apr 25, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Looks great where is it?


It's a small world after all x 3
It's a small, small world 😀
Disneyland! The happiest place on earth!
In front of "it's a small world"


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex 126710NLNR today. Crazy I only wear it 1-2/month nowadays 

Then I get it on the wrist and go wow


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

2 weeks on, and I still can't believe I got the call.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I realised that I really like this. I don't think I need those crown guards of the new version.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Haven’t worn this one in several months nor on a bracelet in a couple of years. Still a great watch.


----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Earlier today!


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## BaGyver (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

16570









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel_Sanders (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Another AK day. HAGW guys!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

alund said:


>


Stunning watch!


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

Quite a few Explorer II’s today. Great to see. Wear them in good health. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Good Lord I like this watch.


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## lukee (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

I have been wearing the 226570 explorer II for almost a week and wanted to share with the forum that the glidelock clasp and links from the 126600 sea-dweller 43mm fit perfectly the 226570. Also, when I was using the full link from the 226570 it was either too tight or too loose on the 6 o’clock side so using the 1/2 link from the 126600 allowed me to get the perfect fit for my wrist. IMHO Rolex should include the glidelock clasp and the 1/2 link on the 226570. Below images:


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

The only one that gets me onto this thread



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Sunday morning F1


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Brookcal (Jan 11, 2016)

Just picked this up from the AD


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy sub Sunday










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## SammyD84 (11 mo ago)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SD4k


----------



## reemas (Nov 24, 2008)

On a brown Horween leather nato (Zulu) strap


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Got this one today. Tried on a couple of ATs and the bracelet on this one is far superior. Not sure why this watch is so unappreciated. Maybe it's in the name.























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## stobievulture (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## staplebox (Apr 1, 2012)

126610ln


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

New pickup, not expected but thrilled. Man this dial is GORGEOUS!


----------



## DCWatchCollector (Aug 26, 2018)

Started the day with my Datejust, now rocking the Polar.


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

On new Crown & Buckle Chevron strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

I love this BLNR on this Sub bracelet: glide-lock clasp without the polished links, I'm very happy with it


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Tudor big block










Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

raja_3012 said:


>


Do you wear this watch at all, or are you just taking pictures of it?


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

1675 '71 









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

No time change this trip but REX is always on my wrist when traveling…


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16588595


One of my personal favorites.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Blackbay98 said:


> One of my personal favorites.


I’m a sucker for the 1990’s rattlers, slim and light.


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> I’m a sucker for the 1990’s rattlers, slim and light.


In my opinion the 90s were the best for rolex. Love those bezels that age.


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Rocking my pimp watch from the late 70s









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

BlackBay GMT amongst others


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Tudor Thursday:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex polar ExplorerII 216570 today. If I only had to keep one, it would be the one. It’s my Neo


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Slumming it till the weekend….instant classic, perfect thickness.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


>



AwesoMe watch and wrist shots 
This is the one I most regret selling


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

ivanos said:


> View attachment 16595533
> 
> View attachment 16595534
> 
> ...


That looks great and a nice size on ur wrist. Wear it in good health. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## fatbackribs (10 mo ago)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Still probably my all time favorite watch


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Suns out guns out…well blings out at least!!


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Happy Friday!!


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

i









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Got a call from my AD and 30min later left with this piece..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## unprdctb1e (Mar 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Watching my son play NCAA college baseball…might not take this off all summer. Guess I better stop posting the same watch 🙄


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

2001 AK for a sunny Saturday. Starburst blue Rolex dials just pop on sunny days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16600116


You own both my favorite watches. That sub and gmt. Did you purchase them both new? 

Stunning watch man!


----------



## SmokinNukie (May 5, 2019)

This guy on a fresh strap. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy May Day guys.


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)

Lazy Sunday.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok I lied. Going to wear this more…


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorin























Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## BlakeA (Apr 11, 2018)

raja_3012 said:


>


That is one crisp picture! What kind of camera/lens did you use for that?


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Fire Boy (9 mo ago)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD ️ on the wrist today


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Gaspo (8 mo ago)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwaine (8 mo ago)

My only Rolex.....


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

48 hours, +/-0 seconds total. Whoever is in charge of regulating at Tudor deserves a FAT holiday bonus.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Today, I thought I would try a different pose for my WRUW post. 😁


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

1961


----------



## Dwaine (8 mo ago)

*







*


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

DJ41









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

New addition









Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Tharr62 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Feliz cinco de Mayo









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr. Robert said:


> Feliz cinco de Mayo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A classic, Dr Bob!
dP


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

My dad’s old Day-Date.


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Happy Cinco de Mayo everyone!


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Milguass









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm testing a new phone.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

First time at a doctors office in like 11 years…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

1999 Swiss Only Sea Dweller


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Discontinued Air King today


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Road trip.


----------



## unprdctb1e (Mar 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Rubber for the summer


----------



## tanalasta (Aug 26, 2013)

The incoming …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy Sunday Mother’s Day!


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Making some jambalaya while my wife takes the kids to the park. #DadLife









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Freedom Phil (9 mo ago)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## DorianY (8 mo ago)

keep smiling 
ELF-WINDING


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Taking the Black Bay out for a walk.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK again today.


----------



## mjsterre (Oct 1, 2017)

A trusty companion for exploring the depths of my inbox 💻


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## thiravuth1973 (Dec 10, 2020)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!


----------



## thiravuth1973 (Dec 10, 2020)

5959HH said:


> AK again today.


Nice !!!


----------



## SmokinNukie (May 5, 2019)

Still really digging this one!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhillySteve (Feb 1, 2014)

I need to up my photo game...but still a beauty of a watch


----------



## NWD (Jan 9, 2017)

116200 Black Stick Roulette


----------



## BA11 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen Clark (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## gman44116 (Apr 10, 2010)

Old school ‘77 DJ


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mjsterre (Oct 1, 2017)

My first Rolex is on the wrist today


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Squaretail (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Stephen Clark (Jul 21, 2015)

End of a very long day.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Traveling with the travel watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Must be Batman on Friday thirteenth.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

my happy place


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Gmt









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterpenhk (Jan 4, 2022)

Some colour for the summer


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

5513


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## reemas (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 16630278


Wow that looks great with that strap!


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkt3000 (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Old School Today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire Boy (9 mo ago)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A stunning watch you have there!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II 
Still my favorite🤍


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MJM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Super nice shot and love the watch too


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy #wilsdorfwednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seenovision (Jun 3, 2019)

Today is a ‘smiley’ day:


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

DJ41









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Polar Explorer II
> Still my favorite🤍


Well, you make it look good


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Some 16700 time today ,


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

DJ41 Love this watch


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorin









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


>


They really do a great job on that strap, colour is perfect!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sunset









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Buchmann69 said:


>


This is a killer combo!


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

EXP 2


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Different light...different watch.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SD4K today


----------



## unprdctb1e (Mar 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iaymnu (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Master watch (8 mo ago)

gigiplastic said:


> On Good old sub 14060m on a miniture wrist.


Wow that is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Master watch (8 mo ago)

unprdctb1e said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Lazy Saturday morning.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Normal Saturday.....no regrets


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II to start the weekend. 
Love this thing. The scratches on the case and bezel show it’s been well worn and enjoyed. There is no occasion I’d not wear this watch for whether hicking, kayaking, doing yard work, eating out at fine restaurants or having a meeting at the office. 



















The two little monsters are hungry  begging dad for food


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Polar









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

taylor2000 said:


> Polar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same!  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My first Tudor


----------



## unprdctb1e (Mar 29, 2020)

Master watch said:


> Wow that is absolutely stunning!


Thank you!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Popped on the Vanguard strap:


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Tudor delivery…on wrist today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

unprdctb1e said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Posting of replicas is against the rules.


----------



## taylor2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Blue Monday









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD on canvas today 
#2 fave in my collection


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

A little Brooklyn Nine Nine…& some bronze



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Natural environment. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Vintage Tudor Day Date*

*


  




*


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

On a weekly rotation to try and make sure every piece gets some time.

This week....


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Heading to a meeting today so wearing something a "little dressy"


----------



## ABS1 (Oct 18, 2016)

BB36 - brand new, first day!









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Harrods BB this evening.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unprdctb1e (Mar 29, 2020)

wwarren said:


> Posting of replicas is against the rules.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

unprdctb1e said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry, my bad. I got my reference numbers mixed up. Please forgive me.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Picked this one up a week ago at a Neighbors Estate Sale......Grandfathers Watch.....Shown as I got it..Runs well...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jz1094 (Jul 19, 2016)

Shout out to my brother for this “hand me down”


----------



## Stephen Clark (Jul 21, 2015)

Just arrived yesterday (thanks to the Tudor boutique in NYC), and I absolutely love this one. Might be my favorite Tudor yet.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Hanging out with the old Datejust this morning.


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## jaykim (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

This week's watch in rotation...










Absolutely love the TT with chocolate dial.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

CoCo and a SeaDweller


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

It's a Galmour type day


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

This has quickly beome my daily wearer.


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## unprdctb1e (Mar 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

Tudor on a quick trip to the Smokies with the family


----------



## Ong88 (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Fountain47 (9 mo ago)

Having a pool party & cookout today so the DeepSea is on duty.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodol (May 20, 2020)




----------



## unprdctb1e (Mar 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

It’s 3:00 aM here in the eastern USA. Everyone is sleeping but me. Got home early from my night shift job.


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

I just love an even date. Any even date...


----------



## NebraskaZ (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Tudor Jumbo


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_steve (8 mo ago)

Datejust


----------



## jpat (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Mausbiber8888 (Jun 1, 2020)

Good Morning from Germany


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Welcome June ,


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Superbowlsaints74 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

CPRwatch said:


> Welcome June ,
> View attachment 16667901


Beautiful patina! 16800?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Beautiful patina! 16800?


Thank you ,and yes it's a 16800 from 81/2 . Untouched and all original .


----------



## Dwaine (8 mo ago)

Sub LV


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK today


----------



## njdan (Dec 31, 2008)

Just picked it up this Pelagos 2 days ago, I will wear it when I am not wearing my Rolex Submariner.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sub is glued to the wrist!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

A few days over 8 years on my wrist for this one now ...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I got this creature from my son for Father's Day about 10 years ago and I keep it on my desk to this day.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

CPRwatch said:


> Thank you ,and yes it's a 16800 from 81/2 . Untouched and all original .


I like it even more now, if that’s possible!

I have repeatedly seen some of the most amazing and intense patina on the 16800 models…..

Here’s mine.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

Have a great weekend everyone. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> ...I have repeatedly seen some of the most amazing and intense patina on the 16800 models….. Here’s mine....


😍 🙌 👌 👌  🍻


----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)

Always preferred the all black...do you know if Rolex sells







jubilee bracelets or is that off market?


----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)

TheHun said:


> SD
> View attachment 16671578
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


What happened to the cyclops?! Never seen this before!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

VKM said:


> What happened to the cyclops?! Never seen this before!


Seadwellers actually never had a cyclops until this current model.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Tudor jumbo


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Quad_wristing (7 mo ago)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD MN21  ️ on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass to begin the weekend. Still one of my fave in the collection and THE release of 2021 IMHO 


















Hanging out with my buddy


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

One photo, but what ...


----------



## Jonaskw (Jan 16, 2020)

In love specifically witch this variant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)

http://imgur.com/TcRof3Q


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## njdan (Dec 31, 2008)

Time to decide which one to wear today... Hmmm


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Reference 16600 -> perfect at 40mm


----------



## Malhov (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Pelagos FXD ️  today. I’ve tried several straps on it and this old canvas singlepass still is my favorite


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonaskw (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my Pelagos FXD ️  today. I’ve tried several straps on it and this old canvas singlepass still is my favorite


Really dig how casual it looks while being a beast of a sturdy watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This for today. Gloomy skies in Australia.


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

DJ on a sunset cruise in the Maldives.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Note to self: turn off the water or you will see a big water bill


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonaskw (Jan 16, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L216 (Nov 24, 2011)

Rocking the Everest band!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

GMT 16710 on Artem Sailcloth strap.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR Today

















Rolex lume doesn’t suck


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

214270 Explorer Mk2 today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> BLNR Today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice👍🏼👍🏼. How do youlike their jubilee over their regular bracelet?


----------



## BigFatFred (Jan 27, 2017)

*BB58 *


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

226570 on rubberB


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

BB925 on Artem Sailcloth strap.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Cross branding today


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Bloodhound AK Monday


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR today


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Hike n bbq
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Landed in Bali after being away for 3 years due to this pandemic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD ️  today


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

vintage Prince 🤘💀☠⌚


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

i’m looking at getting one of these. I had this watch in the mid 80’s and sold it when we had our first kid and then got laid off my job. It’s taken 34 years but in a good place to finally get one back on my wrist. 
i’m on a wait list 😩


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Jay2101 (7 mo ago)

116610 LN today


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

@TheHun i see no Cyclops over the date? Original or removed? I like it!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite watch today, the polar ExpII 216570


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Once again no cyclops? Educate me please?
Love the scenery. Definitely what i loved about California when i lived there. Tahoe?


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorin
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> BLNR today


Pepsi today.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Wearing my favorite Explorer II today.


----------



## jcpeel (Jun 26, 2019)

Pelagos. Alternate between blue and black.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Great Basin
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baciu91 (Feb 2, 2014)

Today is vintage. Wearing a TT Rolex Datejust 16013.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Started the day in the blackbay 79230n but now wearing the Rolex 6426


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)

Have a nice Sunday wus✌✌


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

The newest member of the team and the last Rolex I want (I think). There is something about this one.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## jcpeel (Jun 26, 2019)

adorno said:


> Have a nice Sunday wus✌✌
> 
> View attachment 16706780
> View attachment 16706781


Beautiful. I love suede.


----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

morning hike with the hulk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

​


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

John Mulls
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Polar ExpII 216570








I Love hanging out with this kid


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

weklund said:


> View attachment 16709346
> 
> 
> View attachment 16709362
> ...


What year is your Sub?


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

The OG BB


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy summer solstice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR today to kick off the work week


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Working outside cutting the grass with a weed eater. Vance.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Just came in last night.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## burnsbrightest (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Back on the wrist


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Buff52 said:


> What year is your Sub?


Vintage 1980 ...


----------



## Abstruse (Aug 6, 2018)

LV.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GmT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## X-plorer (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Jay2101 (7 mo ago)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Detroit Pizza









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Friday 
Can’t wait for the weekend. Meanwhile I’m wearing the Pelagos FXD MN21 to wrap up the work week. 
I still love this watch and it remains in my top 3

TGIF


----------



## X-plorer (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)

Happy friday


----------



## GrowthTrackAcct (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## flintsghost (Mar 7, 2009)

My D series Seadweller. It's always been my favorite.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

M25600TB-0001 Tudor Pelagos Blue


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Lamb, salt, pepper and my Blue Pelagos for my b-day!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

II









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## wjtuinstra (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Been a while… Missed this forum…








Cheers


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pelagos this evening… Cheers


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


What a beauty Bill… Hope you are well


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD ️


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II 🤍 still my #1


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaySol (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Basic sub today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sea Dweller Summer


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dweller mood… 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

deepsea03 said:


> Sea Dweller Summer


Thanks for posting this. I now have a new podcast to listen to during cigar time.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

copperjohn said:


> Thanks for posting this. I now have a new podcast to listen to during cigar time.


my work here is done, lol.....you could also try out The Spirit of Time Podcast (watches and pours) and TGN, The Grey NATO podcast (watches and gear)


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Last day in-office before ‘Merica Day Weekend




























Also, that magic Tudor movement regulation ftw, been running a full month, currently one second behind where I set it June 1st. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Salt of my collection - convenient, versatile and very punctual. The watch has virtually no flaws.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Kicking off July with the polar!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbowlsaints74 (Nov 22, 2018)

*







*


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

A beautiful classic.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Red, White and Blue weekend


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Have a great July 4th long weekend


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

Out for a walk with my son and his bike.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And at the end of the day, yes.


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)

BB58 in
















Blue&black night


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Nice. How do youlike their jubilee over their regular bracelet?


Sorry for the delay. Seems I stopped getting alerts??  
I like how the jubilee wears better but I’m not a fan of the look. It’s too dressy and dainty for me. That’s why the BLNR hasn’t gotten much wrist time the last two years. I considered selling it


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Had to settle on this ol' thang till my BB GMT returns from RSC.
dP


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pelagos at Villefranche-sur-Mer


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

bogibbes said:


> Out for a walk with my son and his bike.
> 
> View attachment 16735638


Fantastic combo


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday & happy 4th of July










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Very nice


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Monday & happy 4th of July
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding… One of my favourites 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today's acquisition!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Another Polar👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor FXD here too, on a denim blue canvas singlepass today.


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

This oldie...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## gr8tdane24 (Jan 14, 2014)

Latest acquisition and loving every second of it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar ExpII today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Sub-C









Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## FrederikD (Oct 4, 2019)

Same watch for 5 consecutive months now.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Superbowlsaints74 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## DadLife (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR Today. This one doesn’t get much wrist time. Had to give it some attention today.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Nekhyludov (Jan 26, 2021)

Breaking out the North Flag today in anticipation of the new Ranger release.


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

16 years old and still looking good.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy il freccione Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK again today. HAGW!


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy il freccione Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a watch!


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## DKS2375 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

This small beauty


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

On vacation in New York, having breakfast in Times Square at Junior’s


----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Have a good one y'all!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Rolex in morning and Tudor at night.


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

BB36


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Longest wait I’ve ever had at a Tim Hortons…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaiser40 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

BB36 shining


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD on canvas tonight


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaiser40 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## bogdanco (Jan 11, 2017)

3 years, 3 months and 4 days after saying I want this piece, I got it tough on Oyster which I prefer … it was a fun wait during which I got also 2 Zeniths, 1 Tudor, one Explorer 2 and one blue OP tough only Tudor and one Rolex from same dealer; knew from March that it will come in the summer











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makebread (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite watch today, the polar Explorer II 216570


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Amazing burger!









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> My favorite watch today, the polar Explorer II 216570


The Polar is nice.


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Got the text! New Ranger!










Immediately put it to “work”










Got home from the AD, my buddy was with me and we started doing the last bits to get my car running. Didn’t even think about the fact I still had the new one on until he called me out for it lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Triple 6 today


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

Sub


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TheHun said:


> Amazing burger!
> View attachment 16756516
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


 yummy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Picked up this beauty today from my local AD and couldn’t be happier


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

FXD for me. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

New watch day!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> The Polar is nice.


Yass  the best.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Day two with the new Ranger.










In the bright morning sunlight, you can really see the grainy dial texture.


----------



## Dean_Clevername (Dec 28, 2018)

EightEyes said:


> Day two with the new Ranger.
> 
> View attachment 16760099
> 
> ...


Looks great. Camera white balance seems to make the lume color drift from green to yellow or beige. What color is it in person to your eye?


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Dean_Clevername said:


> Looks great. Camera white balance seems to make the lume color drift from green to yellow or beige. What color is it in person to your eye?


Full disclosure: I am the world's worst photographer, and taking these quick snaps with my phone.

The photo in shade (with the orange stools in the background) looks somewhat close to the actual color. It's a quite pale tan/beige color. Much more light and muted than my Railmaster, for example, which has a warmer brown/orange tone.

The lume glows green, but I don't see a hint of green in normal lighting. It's a very neutral color to my eye.


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Dean_Clevername (Dec 28, 2018)

Briefly celebrating COB UTC +2 with a walk. Back to work for me right after


----------



## SPC54 (Aug 10, 2021)

Stealth luxury. 😁


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday & happy Bastille Day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Just showed up at my house yesterday mysteriously. 🙄 My girl just thinks it's one of my other watches...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EightEyes said:


> Day two with the new Ranger.
> 
> View attachment 16760099
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Nicely captured the dial on that second shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No surprise here…
Day2


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowthTrackAcct (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## blaine (Apr 18, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Day 3 with the BBPro on bracelet. Not sure it’ll be on anything else or not long anyway. Was gonna try a tropic strap and grey canvas maybe. But it’s a bracelet watch for me. 

It’s really a hit for me, ideally to be perfect I’d want it a tad larger case and 1-1.5mm slimmer but it wears so well and thickness is a non issue on the wrist where it matters.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)



That’s nice


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)

I’m loving the light tarnish and not minding the nicks and scratches either.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Bumpus Hell
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ezfif (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

blaine said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel like you need to come join @TatsNGuns and I when we go on Land Rover tangents in the Pelagos owners thread haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

The watchdog




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

39mm goodness


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

My beloved BB36


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

The last of the true GMT Masters. A 1999 GMT Master 16700


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Bb pro on the leather today


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Morning walk with the Tudor.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wjtuinstra (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## ezfif (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Getn' it 🍑 @ the pump 

14270


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Day 5 with the BBPro. First dog park visit here on vacation and Magnus loved it. Watched some French soccer in Spanish  and now switched to the ExpII for boba and dinner in historic downtown.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Phrank (Jun 24, 2014)

Old pic, was this one today.

18238 A Serial, Rolex Day-Date, Silver dial and sticks.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

my BB36 on sunlight


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorin









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore ExpII today at the dog park, the beach and for Zoe’s birthday dinner


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Still this one for me. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Glock2710 said:


> Still this one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks really good on the leather 

Still wearing the ExpII


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## 5thLegion (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## bogdanco (Jan 11, 2017)

Good at all Tudor GMT on Erika’s strap joining me for a quick businbes travel to Amsterdam - i still love a lor this piece althoug he gad date issue











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## BoothHardy (May 25, 2020)




----------



## ezfif (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

In the shade, the colors of the bezel are very saturated. Very, very interesting. Photo without processing on sliders.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Wearing this Tudor BBB41. Great summer Watch, for swimming and the like! Vance.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## chicagozqian (May 7, 2013)

mine


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Werdboya (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## rmorin (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## ezfif (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Explorer still my all time favorite watch


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Grey Suit/Grey Watch…


























Cheers!  *


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Riding!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)

On a single pass nato from Cheapest Nato Straps,
very affordable and comfortable.


----------



## X-plorer (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Clerk (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

35th anniversary gift from the Mrs. 😎


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Speedking on Rivet Bracelet


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy Sunday


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16780688


Dave you wear that DSSD well. When I tried to wear one it wore me!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Dwaine (8 mo ago)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

5959HH said:


> Dave you wear that DSSD well. When I tried to wear one it wore me!


Thank you very much mate, i like the way that the Seadweller models have a wrist out there that wears so very well!!
Always enjoy seeing you wear your earlier and low production Seadweller. a killa piece imho!!
Dave


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos for afternoon beach fun


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Superbowlsaints74 (Nov 22, 2018)

Added an Erikas Originals strap. Love *it.







*


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## justForFun (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nekhyludov (Jan 26, 2021)

Black Bay Harrod's on the summer NATO


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Junkyard_Dawg (8 mo ago)

Started my day with Pelagos LHD, finished going to dinner with my Datejust II.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Another AK Friday


----------



## fatbackribs (10 mo ago)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonegunman (Jan 27, 2021)

Its Submariner day here.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mdss68 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Out and about with the tt Sub.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Tudor FXD on canvas in its element


----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Last vacation dinner before we head back home tomorrow.


----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

my perfect watch. 17cm wrist, full bracelet, micro adjusment on min... would appreciate about 1-2mm shorter, but can live with it anyway...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

AK one more day. Guys HAGW!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger MAC (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Last vacation dinner before we head back home tomorrow.


@Jeep99dad --- looks like you are in St. Augustine, FL?
We were there back in 2017 around Christmas time. Beautifully lit up @ that time of the year. And, we also went to the same Columbia restaurant for dinner.....


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

With my Etsy strap.









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

On the beach today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bombaywalla said:


> @Jeep99dad --- looks like you are in St. Augustine, FL?
> We were there back in 2017 around Christmas time. Beautifully lit up @ that time of the year. And, we also went to the same Columbia restaurant for dinner.....


Indeed,
We spent a couple of weeks there. We love the area and that restaurant.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unprdctb1e (Mar 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

I was wearing this, just took it off for the last time and after 3 year 4 months, We part ways


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD for me on #bluewatchmonday 

Back home and at work after two weeks off with a worse than usual case of the Mondays 
Happy to have my Jeep back and will take it for a spin later. 

Have a great week


















My wrist is 6.8” for perspective 









Pelagos lume rules . This was in the morning going downstairs without having been outside yet.


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Started with Pelagos MN22 When you are a Paneristi at heart you find a way to mount WWII ammo 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezfif (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## metatime (Dec 27, 2010)

This is always in rotation... never get tired of it.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## gr8tdane24 (Jan 14, 2014)

Enjoying the BB58 on a new custom strap from Veblenist, complete with a new old stock Tudor shield pin buckle.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My fave today for business meetings and dinner.


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Classic Sub for me today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorin









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

II


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## mauserman (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## wjtuinstra (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Dwaine (8 mo ago)




----------



## BA11 (Aug 8, 2020)

gr8tdane24 said:


> Enjoying the BB58 on a new custom strap from Veblenist, complete with a new old stock Tudor shield pin buckle.
> View attachment 16801836
> 
> View attachment 16801837


is it the smoke watch strap? if not can you please share the link?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)




----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## gr8tdane24 (Jan 14, 2014)

BA11 said:


> is it the smoke watch strap? if not can you please share the link?


It’s the gris one.

Gris Watch Strap

Veblenist allows you to customize pretty much any detail (e.g. stitch type and color, hole size, etc) at no extra cost. For the vintage Tudor pin buckle I used I had them make a 3mm slot for the weird sized buckle tang. Howard over there at Veblenist is a class act.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## BA11 (Aug 8, 2020)

Nice. 


gr8tdane24 said:


> It’s the gris one.
> 
> Gris Watch Strap
> 
> Veblenist allows you to customize pretty much any detail (e.g. stitch type and color, hole size, etc) at no extra cost. For the vintage Tudor pin buckle I used I had them make a 3mm slot for the weird sized buckle tang. Howard over there at Veblenist is a class act.


pretty close. i am so confused between Gris and Smoke. Can you please DM me some more pics. 
I started this thread watchuseek.com/threads/veblenist-watch-straps-doubt.5427819/#post-55439396 to decide which one should I get.


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Picked up a new one today


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Still smile every time I look at this watch 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## romaro36 (8 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## av8torrich (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay, I clearly didn't take this photo today (worst part about a Day-Date lol). But I swear I was wearing this watch today!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## crplaza (Jun 7, 2019)

archaeobeat said:


> View attachment 16813787


Lovely! What year?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor FXD on a military bag canvas singlepass  
I like my other older OD canvas singlepass but this is not bad either. Can’t find other straps I like better for the FXD.


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## whoaitswee (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Still like the Fat Boy


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## one4wrist (Oct 21, 2021)

The return of an old friend


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

For the afternoon.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 16818956


Nice improvement over the older version with WG 369 format, thicker case and different bracelet. Wearing my Rolex “Ranger” today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this one. The BBPro wears well, it doesn’t feel top heavy and the case thickness is a non-issue for me. Sure ideally it’d be thinner but I like how it wears just fine  
I have to say I also really like the yellow hand/accents they picked for this one vs. the Rolex red or orange from the ExpII. 


























I’m also a fan of the lume. Those molded lume markers add depth to the dial and shine bright


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Wearing this today…to the show!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this one. The BBPro wears well, it doesn’t feel top heavy and the case thickness is a non-issue for me. Sure ideally it’d be thinner but I like how it wears just fine
> I have to say I also really like the yellow hand/accents they picked for this one vs. the Rolex red or orange from the ExpII.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great...Man I want that watch if it wasn’t for the thickness.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Snorkeling in the FL Keys with the sub as designed…


----------



## SmokinNukie (May 5, 2019)

Just took my Speedy off for this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip_Marlowe (Feb 10, 2013)

Wife and toddler are out for the night, time for a steak and a cocktail.


----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Looks great...Man I want that watch if it wasn’t for the thickness.


I wouldn’t let the thickness stop you from buying it. It’s not that and really, too much noise on that and it wears just fine. My wrist isn’t even big, only 6.8”


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


Which one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

luisrm02 said:


> Snorkeling in the FL Keys with the sub as designed…
> View attachment 16820966


Love to see this


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

My one and only Rolex diver.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR today. I’d not worn it in a month and a packed 8 more for tonight’s GTG 



















Pretty cool building


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

M.N.21 ⚓


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing the Polar ExpII 216570
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Jeep99dad 
This is the Rolex that’s on my wishlist for a while already. Can’t find a store here on Aruba that have one so I can try before I buy. How big is you wrist?


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## J.N.S (Dec 9, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Had this on today - all day since I was out and about. Found some time to get a "quickie" WRUW shot before driving off.


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Colonel_Sanders (Jan 13, 2021)

Still figuring out which one I like more - black dial or the polar. Maybe I’ll never figure it out !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## wjtuinstra (Nov 27, 2017)

I threw the GMT on an Everest strap to change things up a bit.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

FXD on vintage ammo for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

A Sub for today.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started Sunday with the BLNR


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowthTrackAcct (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD on a denim blue canvas singlepass 
#bluewatchmonday


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## KP9 (Dec 28, 2020)

Its exactly a year since I gotten my Sub Date, still looking like brand new!
Looking forward to many years ahead..


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

BB GMT


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

FXD 









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BBPro today. This new T-fit clasp is great. Needs to be standard on all their (sport?) watches IMO. 

Have a great day.


----------



## gr8tdane24 (Jan 14, 2014)

BB Pro on olive waxed suede. Bought the watch on bracelet but I’m a strap guy and it didn’t take long for me to start experimenting…


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor BBPro today. This new T-fit clasp is great. Needs to be standard on all their (sport?) watches IMO.
> 
> Have a great day.


Looks great and concur on the T-fit clap - it’s excellent and should be standard! 

Not sure how you feel, B, but I think BB Pro most closely resembles a 5-digit SD in terms of how it feels on my wrist, thanks to the 14.6mm thickness and bevels on the underside of the case. Very comfortable for me. I was on the fence about mine and listed it, but I may pull it. It’s a cool watch and I am fickle! 

Speaking of Sea-Dwellers, rocking this beast today.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BLNR









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)

Hi wus


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## AsTimeFlies (Sep 9, 2021)

BB58 BB. Staring at the stain around my wrist as I give the watch a must needed rest.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

It's Air King for today.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dwaine (8 mo ago)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiff70 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II 216570 today and a few packed up for a small GTG tonight


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Looks great and concur on the T-fit clap - it’s excellent and should be standard!
> 
> Not sure how you feel, B, but I think BB Pro most closely resembles a 5-digit SD in terms of how it feels on my wrist, thanks to the 14.6mm thickness and bevels on the underside of the case. Very comfortable for me. I was on the fence about mine and listed it, but I may pull it. It’s a cool watch and I am fickle!
> 
> Speaking of Sea-Dwellers, rocking this beast today.


It is very similar , yes, tall for the length for the watch but it doesn’t impact it wearability for me. It is comfortable and doesn’t feel too heavy. The T-Fit clasp probably helps with that as it allows me to find the perfect fit and the watch doesn’t flip flop on the wrist


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Picked up something new that has disrupted the rotation. Haven’t had this on in a long time. I always see post that say, if you haven’t worn it in a long time get rid of it. I’m going to disagree.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy tantalizing Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## jnsjr (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

OP41


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaGyver (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

Did a little photoshoot 👑


----------



## yallerhon (Dec 29, 2021)

Datejust 36mm, palm dial on a sunny Perth Saturday. 😌


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Dwaine (8 mo ago)

Morning










Evening


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Happy Saturday


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Negan68 (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Some oldie, but Goldie. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Just acquired this from my AD last week. Happy Sunday guys!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

TheHun said:


> SD
> View attachment 16843629
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


The SD4K is still my favorite of all Rolex divers.


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Just picked this up this week and it haven't left my wrist except for this pic during my walk with the puppy this morning.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

At the theatre


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

We did a 6 mile three hour kayak trip from West Shore State Park on Flathead Lake down to the painted rocks. The petroglyphs were created several thousand years ago by a different tribe before the Salish & Kootenai Tribes settled in this area.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Jcmartindo (5 mo ago)

Bluesy


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Happy Tuesday, me and the wife. Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

FXD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## ypkp (9 mo ago)

Can't decide


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Wednesday Tudor 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## wjtuinstra (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BB Pro today and the more I wear it, the more I like it. Thankful for the new T-Fit clasp and that awesome lume too. 
Happy humpday


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> BB Pro today and the more I wear it, the more I like it. Thankful for the new T-Fit clasp and that awesome lume too.
> Happy humpday


Congratulations. Glad you like it. Been eyeing this one myself👍🏼


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

Just received this 16550 in nearly mint condition (the lugs are sharp, polished bevelling, clasp is still not broken in).

























Unfortunately it's not a cream-dial.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The BB Pro today again. The thickness has been a non-issue for me on the wrist. I admit I wouldn’t mind if it was a solid 40mm case though


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

This one still on the wrist. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

BB36


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Great watch. Love the faded bezel!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Had to get inside quickly as I wasn't sure this one could get wet


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

I see a lot of praise for the new Ranger, I’m still a fan of the old school ETA.


----------



## Ullr (6 mo ago)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## tanalasta (Aug 26, 2013)

It really is a perfect daily


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I draw lots who will spend the afternoon with me.


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

FXD getting groceries 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

My very first


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theoden1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Today, NOT my Submariner...


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Theoden1 said:


> Today, NOT my Submariner...
> 
> View attachment 16859191


King Theoden has returned!


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay, I had an outfit change, so I wore 2 different ones today. Almost put on the Tudor BB58 as well...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

16600 today


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Phil_ (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Back on the leather strap love it


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

A Rolex to start the week. Hope it brightens up throughout the week.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Switched to my 14060M after wearing the FXD exclusively for a while. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## DadLife (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Glock2710 said:


> This one still on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi
May I please see a pic of this setup from the back ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mario1971 said:


> I draw lots who will spend the afternoon with me.


Great duo and nice to have both bracelet options


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Nice flecto shots


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor FXD today. Have a great week DWC


----------



## X-plorer (Jan 9, 2012)

GMT on rotation today.


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, I may be an infrequent visitor these days but this can't be ignored. Unexpected call meant I had to make a quick decision this weekend gone. You know how the decision goes every time ...

Amazing piece to go with my 214270


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great duo and nice to have both bracelet options


Actually, he does not have both bracelet options as those two specific bracelets are not interchangeable. He only has Pepsi (126710) on jubilee and Batman (116710) on oyster. If his Batman were 126710 then they could be swapped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rensupreme (Feb 23, 2013)

Got the call for this one over the weekend! 










Danny


----------



## rensupreme (Feb 23, 2013)

Muddy250 said:


> Well, I may be an infrequent visitor these days but this can't be ignored. Unexpected call meant I had to make a quick decision this weekend gone. You know how the decision goes every time ...
> 
> Amazing piece to go with my 214270
> 
> ...


I have these two as well! Fantastic combo.


Danny


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Duplicate ..


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

rensupreme said:


> I have these two as well! Fantastic combo.
> 
> 
> Danny


Can’t argue with that! Congrats on the pairing 😎👍🏼


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black Bay for today.


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Back to the blue FXD for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)

Roughing it in the Dominican Republic near the swim up bar 😂👍🏼🤣


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

First day of spring in Australia, weather is warming up, lighter clothes. Rolex Submariner for today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

New to me 126600, my 3rd Rolex but first one at what I feel is the perfect size @ 43mm.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Lunch provided a good back drop.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

On the hybrid rubber leather strap today


----------



## Mpkaier (Jun 28, 2015)

t
Tudor Ranger 2016 version on a more modern hybrid rubber strap.


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Love the smiley face


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orin (12 mo ago)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Lunch provided a good back drop.
> View attachment 16873048



















One of my most frequently worn for whatever reason


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Indy Car and SD43


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

FXD for pool time. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Monday blues. Hope to be able to fly through the week unscathed.


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy Labor Day


----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

yesterday, today, tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## vaisforlovers (Jan 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ecorider (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Air King for today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Business meetings and dinner uptown tonight with the Rolex Polar Explorer Il - The watch I wear for any occasions whether business related or beach vacas or hikes in the mountains. It does it all and I love it  it has the scars to prove it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy hot Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rocking Explorer on game day!


----------



## DadLife (Jan 31, 2021)

1965 Tudor Sub, repaired and serviced by Phillip Ridley.


----------



## wjtuinstra (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Freaking awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wjtuinstra said:


> View attachment 16885913


Nice watch and shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II again today









I love this building 











Then lume is so good on this beauty


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## BA11 (Aug 8, 2020)

TheHun said:


> Sub
> View attachment 16827060
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


amazing!!


----------



## BA11 (Aug 8, 2020)

For a change.. leather strap on.


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Watchntime4ever (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

14060M


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Just picked this up couldn’t be happier !


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

HAGW guys


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## SmokinNukie (May 5, 2019)

Fun day of CFB. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Back on a nato


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watchntime4ever (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Oyster Perpetual 41 Silver & 18kt Yellow Gold


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip_Marlowe (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## ezfif (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

on Sub bracelet


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tudor Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

Love 









Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SD4k


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Just got the bracelet I ordered from the ad


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor FXD… now that’s a Pelagos . Love this watch on canvas. This is a two-piece strap (proto), therefore no added layer b/w the watch and wrist so you can really benefit from the lower case profile of the FXD.






















































I think it turned out well for a first pass at it. We have a few tweaks planned.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freaking awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mario1971 said:


>


Super nice capture. Love the flecto


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Peter_79 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Peter_79 (Aug 30, 2007)

My GMT


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Not sure i have post this on here yet. Got this 15th of June. One month and still love it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Acquired today locally. “T” Serial Summer of 1995 production Rolex Explorer 2 16570 Tritium Polar Dial


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Isn’t T a 96? No mater i always have been very fond of the E 2. This one is a 91 X serial with a 93 (R) band.








I meant 96 and i did correct it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

bbb58


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Have a great Friday y'all!


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

☝Ferrin a Date Just with rotating bezel? I’m confused! 👇🏼My one and only Rolex.


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

This one 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Philip_Marlowe (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## unprdctb1e (Mar 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

I took the Sub for a walk during "golden hour" - nice light this morning.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

I









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD on a two-piece grey canvas today. The lume on this thing is so gooood 
Have a great week 

6.8” wrist for reference


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Eating at Ivar’s in Mukilteo, WA.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

in


----------



## bailey24 (Jan 20, 2015)

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## BaGyver (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Fountain47 (9 mo ago)

Since I've bought a few more watches in the last cpl of months, my DeepSea has been serving safe duty. Dug it out today, had a meeting to attend. Made the decision to go ahead & sell it. Writing the ad to post it.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

I can't get enough









Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## ezfif (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## SilverSurfer777 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving my BB Pro, thickness and all , and the lumed ceramic hour plots are great. It’d be ideal if it was a tad wider and longer but smallish size isn’t a show stopper.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

TGIF


----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adrianC7 (4 mo ago)

Zenith Defy


----------



## Phil_ (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyd450 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

A nice sunny day today. Time to break out the Sub.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Go, you Buffalo Bills! 🦬


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Ar15fonsi (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Wearing the Pro today.


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

BB41


----------



## ezfif (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD on canvas. 


















Magnus says hi


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

BLNR on my way to Seattle this morning.


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Back wearing the 58


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

16570 circa 1995


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Still in the Seattle area working, only one watch with me. Some of you aviation folks might recognize this place.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Phil_ (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## 81dollar (Apr 8, 2021)

This thing really comes alive in the sunlight...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Phil_ said:


> View attachment 16929680


Beautiful dial, Phil !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Phil_ (May 22, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


> Beautiful dial, Phil !


Thanks Russ, I do have a sweet spot for linen/mosaic dials.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

114200 Air King












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

SD43 today for a quick desk dive.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Took the Ranger out for a hike today.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Submariner


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

Explorer 1 mk2


----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

It's a jubilant day
















Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

2edyson said:


> It's a jubilant day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the white chrono. Great watch!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

124060 today


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's a subday


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## whoaitswee (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

BB 58.


----------



## Bravastar1 (5 mo ago)

My only Rolex for now.


----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## whoaitswee (Aug 31, 2020)

Playing dress up for a friend's wedding weekend.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

116600 today


----------



## Dwaine (8 mo ago)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Picked up an FXD last week. Honeymoon in full swing!





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingmav77 (3 mo ago)

My one and only


----------



## BA11 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Heading to a nephews wedding and wearing this one today.


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

BLing said:


> View attachment 16951884


Great pic! makes me want to break out my BLNR, haven’t worn it in a while


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

My Starbucks at Starbucks


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

denmanproject said:


>


That is sharp! Is that an OP39?


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Started off blue…










And just switched to black…


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Both made for the great outdoors


----------



## AWAC (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Day nine of my Explorer honeymoon


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

hiboost said:


> That is sharp! Is that an OP39?


Yes sir!


----------



## paulnewman (Dec 30, 2014)

Missing this one, sold it last year


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

I am enjoying having the Tudor back on the Forstner jubilee bracelet for the fall.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective (5 mo ago)

good ol faithful


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## mlfloyd1 (Jul 30, 2019)

DJ41 Wimbledon, 6/22


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squaretail (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Took the Ranger out for a hike today.


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

On lake time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Harder each day to pick up something else lately


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Muddy250 said:


> View attachment 16965965
> 
> 
> Harder each day to pick up something else lately


Wow, looks amazing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ayeteael (Feb 10, 2021)

love my poker chip.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GmT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my ExpII on an orange integrated rubber strap for Fall Day at Hope Farm. Hadn’t come off the bracelet in a long time and I like this combo.


----------



## mavj381v (Sep 25, 2012)

A few days old, haven't worn it outside the house yet









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## dlmypr (3 mo ago)

Trying to decide...


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

I'll go with the pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Malhov (May 22, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

TheHun said:


> BB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be hungry today--you've had the same breakfast three times already


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Stswervus (Oct 23, 2021)

Old School:


----------



## blondie (Jan 17, 2012)

No date Sub:










And a wicked thumbprint!


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## zec_9881 (3 mo ago)

BLing said:


> View attachment 16972227


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## the kermit (Aug 23, 2019)

🍻


----------



## blondie (Jan 17, 2012)

Stswervus said:


> Old School:
> View attachment 16972746


That's not a quartz is it?


----------



## Stswervus (Oct 23, 2021)

blondie said:


> That's not a quartz is it?


Hand wound.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattw84 (Mar 5, 2015)

Rocking the Pelagos 39 today. I’ve embraced the uniqueness of my watch! Note the off-white colored bezel. It’s especially noticeable in the second photo, when compared against the exhibition example in the boutique.

Have a great day!


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective (5 mo ago)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

GMT on a matching two-tone strap.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Squaretail (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Yesterday and today

.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattw84 (Mar 5, 2015)

116400


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…I guess, once in a while,
but only for a couple hours…

















But, …where’s my Pants?*


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Loving my ranger. Not perfect, but ticks every box










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## balt077 (Sep 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It’s been the FXD on canvas all day for me. Probably my most worn watch over the last year. Love this thing


----------



## balt077 (Sep 6, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> It’s been the FXD on canvas all day for me. Probably my most worn watch over the last year. Love this thing


That canvas pairs great with it, both color and style!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

1st new watch after a long long time....


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Pulled this guy out.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Htstinson (Nov 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

On the way...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mascalise (3 mo ago)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Ofacertainage (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## mascalise (3 mo ago)

Ofacertainage said:


> View attachment 16986407


I like the looks of that strap. Which is it? May need one for my ranger.


----------



## Ofacertainage (Feb 4, 2016)

mascalise said:


> I like the looks of that strap. Which is it? May need one for my ranger.


Tuns Leather, purchased via Etsy.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Daily explorer.


----------



## SandyLemon (8 mo ago)

This chocolate-y fellow.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

II









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Day 26 in a row with my new 124270. It has already become the favorite Rolex in my collection.


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Ar15fonsi (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)

P39


----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_ (May 22, 2018)

For the last seven days…


----------



## Ar15fonsi (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BBPro. Hadnt worn it in weeks


----------



## TimGenter (5 mo ago)

Joined the club today. This will do until the Rolex AD finally calls...


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

1958 Tudor Oyster Regent, belonged to my step-dad before me. Recently serviced by me after not being used for at least 37 years. IIt ran but I couldn’t set the time, turned out it needed a new crown. Wore it at the local redbaryyc meetup last night.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Steevo (Mar 5, 2013)

Just picked up from the AD this morning..


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Sunday with the pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Still binge wearing the 14060M


----------



## balt077 (Sep 6, 2020)

Heljestrand said:


> Still binge wearing the 14060M
> View attachment 16999492


Beautiful colors and composition in this pic! Serge Lutens makes some beautiful fragrances as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toade (Dec 15, 2009)

Love wearing this watch with brown or navy outfits.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## toade (Dec 15, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> Still binge wearing the 14060M
> View attachment 16999492


Fun strap!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

OP Date today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mascalise (3 mo ago)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Picked this one up yesterday, and first time the new truck saw dirt


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

And for just some regular wear on a typical grey and rainy halloween


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD tonight. Cheers


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

New to me Explorer II. So far I'm happy with it.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

124270











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattw84 (Mar 5, 2015)

Blue 114300 for today!


----------



## Drmklr (5 mo ago)

not wearing today, but just can’t help how much I love the fluted bezel and Roman numeral dial!


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

My one and only at the moment. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jsarks305 (2 mo ago)

daveenty said:


> Wearing this, but changed it back to it's bracelet an hour or so ago.
> 
> View attachment 734528
> 
> ...


That's a pretty look! I always loved the red touch.


----------



## jsarks305 (2 mo ago)

I love how the steel stroke of the hands has a slight gold hue to it, Very elegant.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar ExpII today, still my favorite watch though the Pelagos FXD is up there


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Expy


----------



## BoxxMann1 (5 mo ago)




----------



## x29Saab (Feb 26, 2008)

No picture yet but within a week or so I will be wearing a Rolex 17014 Oysterquartz.


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## BoxxMann1 (5 mo ago)




----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IRiesco (Aug 17, 2016)

I got this one a little over a month ago< and I have worn it a lot.


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

projekt-h said:


> View attachment 17013054


Nice  been contemplating selling mine. Your pic makes hesitate


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Cdn328is (Dec 23, 2009)

Back on the wrist today after ceding it’s place to the Pelagos FXD for a month!


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

Yesterday


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Forgot I asked for it, just in . . . .


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## IRiesco (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Pelagos FXD


This makes me want to get a Pelagos. Nice watch.


----------



## IRiesco (Aug 17, 2016)

Neo-vintage?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IRiesco said:


> This makes me want to get a Pelagos. Nice watch.


I definitely recommend it. It’s become my #2 favorite watch ahead of heavier hitters. 

Wearing it again today for #bluewatchmonday  but on a OD canvas strap


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## IRiesco (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I definitely recommend it. It’s become my #2 favorite watch ahead of heavier hitters.
> 
> Wearing it again today for #bluewatchmonday  but on a OD canvas strap


And is the Rolex Batman your #1 favorite?


----------



## lonegunman (Jan 27, 2021)

Justin Verlander says Hi.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Purchased today. 36mm Datejust on Super Jubilee bracelet. Ultra comfortable with hidden clasp. 18kt White Gold fluted bezel. Roulette date wheel, even days Black odd days Red. I had previously owned a Datejust 1603 circa 1968 also in Silver but a very patinated creamy Silver. This new to me Datejust is a 2006-2007 production.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IRiesco said:


> And is the Rolex Batman your #1 favorite?


Nope. Not even close. I hardly wear it nowadays. 
My #1 is the polar ExpII, then probably the FXD. Then the GP and Pam 61 and omega NTTD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 17018210


Wow  something about those cases just appeals to me. New cases aren’t as nice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> Purchased today. 36mm Datejust on Super Jubilee bracelet. Ultra comfortable with hidden clasp. 18kt White Gold fluted bezel. Roulette date wheel, even days Black odd days Red. I had previously owned a Datejust 1603 circa 1968 also in Silver but a very patinated creamy Silver. This new to me Datejust is a 2006-2007 production.
> View attachment 17018416
> View attachment 17018417
> View attachment 17018418
> View attachment 17018419


Wow  huge congratulations on this beauty


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  huge congratulations on this beauty


Thanks. I’m trying to enjoy the classics.


----------



## newhorizon (Mar 27, 2013)

Coke on my wrist today!


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkt3000 (Jun 5, 2015)

Halfway to the weekend


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Coast life…


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

116600


----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Stswervus (Oct 23, 2021)

Oldie but a goodie:


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jawnmayer (6 mo ago)

Beach Day!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just got this tonight. Love the classic sub. Keeper


----------



## mascalise (3 mo ago)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Sunday with the pro


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Slumming for some yard work today…


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zen123 (Jan 1, 2020)

Pelagos 39, had to change the Tudor buckle for a generic no name one as the opening offers a couple of millimetres extra length so the rubber strap is no longer too tight
















Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Vicdoc (2 mo ago)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor FXD on canvas singlepass today. 
Have a great week.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## wjtuinstra (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

115200 OP Date











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Put a strap on my old Datejust a while back.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Philip_Marlowe (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

16570 Tritium Polar


----------



## Vicdoc (2 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Afternoon switch.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## reservedseating (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 17040711


Awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cannot wait for the weekend  
Submariner for today. 
Happy Friday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wjtuinstra said:


> View attachment 17035279


I like this shot


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Wilsdorf’s Diver


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## reservedseating (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Kasset1975 (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Squaretail (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## shiftf7 (Oct 1, 2020)

5513 Maxi mk1


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Air King 14010


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Last work day of the week for me 
















Between holiday time off and travel to NY I’ll not see uptown CLT much the next two weeks.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toolr (Jan 4, 2015)

116610LN


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

French Press


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Just received it yesterday after being after it for about a year!

Absolutely loving it!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mascalise (3 mo ago)

Thanksgiving road trip day.


----------



## wjtuinstra (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

16700


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving and go, you Buffalo Bills! 🦬


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## ROUGH ROAD (2 mo ago)

I am wearing my grandfather's Rolex Type B military watch. It's set in a leather 'wristlette' I had made by a Polish chap that sells them on eBay.
Grandpa picked it up at Dunkirk, having fought a rearguard action with the 2nd Battalion, Queen's Royal Regiment.
In need of a watch to replace his broken time piece, he 'liberated' this from a destroyed radio set on his way to the beach.
Upon taking possession, it was soon covered in sand within his pocket, accumulated from hugging the beach whilst the Germans did their level best to clobber him. Later it was drenched with seawater (seemingly to no ill-effect) when he eventually waded out to the Shikari., the last ship out.
I've no idea what it's worth (beyond sentimental value) but back in the day these were cheap as chips and the British army used to set them in the dashboards of military trucks, radio sets, and general applications.
He carried it throughout his service. It's been through hell and back.
After Dunkirk, it saw further service in North Africa alongside the 8th Army, then Sicily, Italy and onwards towards the final arse-kicking of the Germans.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Urse73 (4 mo ago)




----------



## Philip_Marlowe (Feb 10, 2013)

Potty training celebration dinner (parents version)


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## reservedseating (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matin (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD for today’s  match


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GmT


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

My trio of Daytona’s!


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Squaretail (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

hulk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorin


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Urse73 (4 mo ago)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BLNR


----------



## Stretch44 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi all! Just joined the Rolex club last Friday. Had my name down for a 36mm blue DJ a few months ago. This came in and was offered to me. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

New arrival mint green Datejust.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Just back from RSC after some TLC.
dP


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkt3000 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hanging out with my son while his mom goes shopping


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## psk (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## R0bhug (1 mo ago)




----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)

Who says you can't wear a diver with a suit?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Vicdoc (2 mo ago)

1986 Rolex 15038 Date.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 17074430
> View attachment 17074434
> View attachment 17074437
> View attachment 17074438
> ...


I don't know how I'm ever going to top that!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Submariner today 
Love having a sub in the rotation again. Never bonded with the prior Gen I had with its squared case, wide lugs and narrow bracelet.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

14060M

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jaykim (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## EMVAMPYRE (Aug 21, 2007)

Just took delivery of it today! V series 16600. Don't see it leaving my wrist for quite awhile!


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

'74 like me...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Baked goodness fresh from the oven


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## johnliley (Feb 24, 2006)

This one today


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

johnliley said:


> View attachment 17081813
> 
> 
> This one today
> View attachment 17081813


Love the Mercedes hand!!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

hiboost said:


> '74 like me...
> 
> View attachment 17080290


Is it even legal to drive at such an age??


----------



## johnliley (Feb 24, 2006)

kritameth said:


> Love the Mercedes hand!!


Thanks not getting any younger eyesight and I saw the handset on a vintage special order of some Nordic King and said well 23 and Me says I can do that too.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

The latest Rolex addition to the collection: 116515LN chocolate dial. My first Daytona (always preferred the Speedmaster in this genre), and I’m in love! Not personally a fan of the original leather so it’s on a RubberB, which I quite like.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GmT


----------



## mkt3000 (Jun 5, 2015)

Covid has arrived at my house, but so did my 1926. So I decided to put on the 1926 for a moment.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dressed specifically for the game.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Same again


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Tudor today....


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

kritameth said:


> Is it even legal to drive at such an age??


Dear redditor, thank you for the question. Yes, it is! One, and perhaps the only, benefit of living in a country run by 80 year olds is they don't tend to ban much for people in their 40s. Hell I only recently became eligible to be president, so they can't take my DL away just yet!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

This...


----------



## hzanic (2 mo ago)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> 14060M
> View attachment 17079097


That’s such an ideal sub model


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 17081084


Always love seeing this one  much prefer it to the modern Tudor chronos


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my FXD since yesterday afternoon. It’s rare for me to not only not get tired of a watch but to enjoy it more as I wear it more. This one really does it for me


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Btw yesterday I stopped my my AD and they had this 2019 white dial OP, a discontinued (why??!) model I love and should have gotten new then. 

It’s 39 which usually is small for my taste but it wears so darn well. The white dial
Is just perfect. I’m such a fan. 

With it being discontinued and the still present Rolex bubble, they aren’t cheap. Contemplating this purchase and thought I’d share the pics here. 
Anyone here has one?


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Always love seeing this one  much prefer it to the modern Tudor chronos


X2


----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Len S (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Btw yesterday I stopped my my AD and they had this 2019 white dial OP, a discontinued (why??!) model I love and should have gotten new then.
> 
> It’s 39 which usually is small for my taste but it wears so darn well. The white dial
> Is just perfect. I’m such a fan.
> ...


I don't have one, but can say it looks great on your wrist. It might be smaller then you usually wear, but the white dial makes it appear larger on wrist. I say buy it asap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## graps42 (3 mo ago)

New smiley dial black bay today


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Btw yesterday I stopped my my AD and they had this 2019 white dial OP, a discontinued (why??!) model I love and should have gotten new then.
> 
> It’s 39 which usually is small for my taste but it wears so darn well. The white dial
> Is just perfect. I’m such a fan.
> ...


It is a terrific watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisgio315 (Oct 21, 2021)

Batman for my daily!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## OllyW (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy titillating Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what looks way better than your Rolex is that jam toast!!   
that jam in the background is one of the favorites in my family. I think they even make one with blackberries which is also superb.....


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 30, 2014)

14060m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the sub all day. So happy with this vs my prior model submariner.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy titillating Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J’adore la confiture Bonne Maman. 

That OP is stellar


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mint dial DJ 41










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

4 years on and still loving 58


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Datejust Roulette RED Saturday


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 17097291


Awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD ️  for the World Cup final ️
Allez les bleus


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome


Thanks, my friend! Same to your iconoclastic Pelagos. BTW, Clint Dempsey is married to my cousin's daughter. 

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to you & yours.
dP


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
¡Feliz Dominngo!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I’m


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 17103590


Nice wristy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Pelagos FXD has become my favorite, even over my ExpII I think  can’t explain it. I just love it and how it wears… the longer I own it the more I like it.


----------



## Homepukes (Apr 26, 2020)

30th birthday present from my wife in 1996.


----------



## ChaosTwin (Oct 4, 2019)

124270 today


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

116600


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

New Pelagos 39 day 2.









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## xchen418 (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks, my friend! Same to your iconoclastic Pelagos. BTW, Clint Dempsey is married to my cousin's daughter.
> 
> Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to you & yours.
> dP


Wow. Very cool. Probably most famous US player ?
My FXD is my favorite watch with the ExpII. One I can actually say is a keeper. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrocco71 (Oct 26, 2020)

A touch of Christmas gold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## wjtuinstra (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## KeviFromTheT-DOT (22 d ago)

🗽 NYC Holiday, 126333 Wimbledon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raja_3012 said:


>


wow  awesome


----------



## EMVAMPYRE (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy titillating Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That four fruit preserve is amazing. The watch is pretty cool too.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## OllyW (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## PatrickA51 (9 mo ago)

LP49 said:


> View attachment 17056872


I'm wearing my Tudor GMT today. This picture was not taken by me. 
Seasons Greetings to All


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

The logical watch choice today for clearing the  of the driveway and sidewalks in the polar vortex (4F) was the polar Explorer II.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GmT


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Dean_Clevername (Dec 28, 2018)

BA11 said:


> Nice.
> 
> pretty close. i am so confused between Gris and Smoke. Can you please DM me some more pics.
> I started this thread watchuseek.com/threads/veblenist-watch-straps-doubt.5427819/#post-55439396 to decide which one should I get.


Just received Gris about a week ago. I’d say it’s more of a subtle taupe than grey. Not precisely the color I was hoping for, but it actually works well


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Been traveling for work with the SeaDweller.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BLNR


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Still one of my favorites.


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## psk (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Drmklr (5 mo ago)

Raiding my buddies safe


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all from a very snowy Buffalo, N.Y.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

Merry Christmas from Hong Kong


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Merry Christmas 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## MattM0520 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Merry Tudor Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Christmas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

It’s light enough to hang from a tree branch without yanking it all the way down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhunter3 (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

A bit of festive green today.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Arrived just in time for Christmas!!!!


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## lambo (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Boxing Day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Polar


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorin


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Sub today...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar ExpII today.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Think I’ll close out 2022 with this


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wilsdorf Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Phil_ (May 22, 2018)




----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## whowatchesthewatches (2 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Phil_ (May 22, 2018)




----------



## EMVAMPYRE (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## McChicken (Oct 10, 2020)

Sea Dweller, bought it new in 2001. Worn almost daily for 18 years.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been sub’in all day


----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whowatchesthewatches (2 mo ago)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy New Year’s Eve










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

I've loved the segmented romans since I first saw them. I finally got one this Christmas Eve. I sacrificed a Platona to get it.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy New year  for those already on Jan 1


----------



## Philip_Marlowe (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy New Year’s


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Riff Ram Bah Zoo!!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy New Year 🥳🎉🥂


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy New Year










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squaretail (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Philip_Marlowe (Feb 10, 2013)

I had a leftover steak from NYE so decided dry January starts tomorrow


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Two GMT's


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

New to the collection…


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

1954 Rolex Oyster Perpetual 18k Gold Ref. 6285


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

The polar









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy 1st Wilsdorf Wednesday of 2023!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Razvan Radu (Apr 23, 2014)

AK


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## timeisofthessence (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncjc007 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Carlsbad


----------



## OhioMade (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## OllyW (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## bezel Rathbone (May 30, 2010)

Haven't removed the stickers yet...


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy first fabulous Friday of 2023!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razvan Radu (Apr 23, 2014)

Matching vegetables 

Happy Friday!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorin


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## johnireland (4 mo ago)

My 1018...the business suit 36mm cousin to the 1016 Explorer. Glossy gilt dial on the folded metal Jubilee.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still the favorite 🤍


Have a great weekend


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## Squaretail (Nov 19, 2020)

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 17129514


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Sometimes, when the A.D. is not a calling…You have to just pay the convenience fee. #226570


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Sometimes, when the A.D. is not a calling…You have to just pay the convenience fee.
> 
> View attachment 17143347
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub for dinner with Zoé


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

hogwldfltr said:


> I've loved the segmented romans since I first saw them. I finally got one this Christmas Eve. I sacrificed a Platona to get it.


Hogwldfltr, I did the same a couple days before Christmas. Yours looks fantastic! Mine is a 1978 model on a gator strap, fresh back from Rolex complete overhaul and purchased thru a AD. Really enjoying mine, I know you will too.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## frigaliment (Jan 28, 2018)

decided to actually bring out the camera to shoot this one off wrist


----------



## Barret (20 d ago)

BB58


----------



## Barret (20 d ago)

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 17142117


Love this watch! The blue is so special - different angles and lighting make it pop and change. The bracelet is so solid and comfortable. I’ve tried it on a couple times. I have two Tudor in rotation (black bb58 and 41 blue royal) and sold a couple more. Want the Chronograph panda first and then maybe the blue 41. So, I’m obviously a Tudor fan - congrats on your beautiful piece!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## InMyHead (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## surf4hours (Feb 17, 2007)

1675 mk1









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 124060 and Polar ExpII 216570


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## zrw93 (2 d ago)

Pelagos LHD


----------



## hzanic (2 mo ago)

Bluebay


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Time to turn the lights on and get some coffee going


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## psk (Aug 30, 2021)

NPV said:


> View attachment 17149384


similar here


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## OhioMade (Oct 19, 2011)

Good morning from Las Vegas!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

The polar









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)

View attachment 17151819


----------



## abowen (Oct 8, 2021)

Bought this OP last week. My feet still aren't reaching the ground.


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

OP 1988


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## stevers63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioMade (Oct 19, 2011)

abowen said:


> Bought this OP last week. My feet still aren't reaching the ground.
> 
> View attachment 17151840


I know the feeling! I got mine (black sunburst) on Thursday of last week!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------

